# Things you recently bought or got



## ComeTurismO (May 10, 2013)

What did you buy recently? It could be anything. Share it in this thread!


----------



## Chary (May 10, 2013)

Spyro: A Hero's Tail (GC)
Sly 2: Band of Theives (PS2)
Can of Tuna (Food)


----------



## Black-Ice (May 10, 2013)

Injustice Gods Among Us
A can of Fanta Fruit Twist


----------



## BORTZ (May 10, 2013)

My copy of Terry no wonderland came today, now my Japanese needs to.get.better so I can order a Japanese 3ds.


----------



## chyyran (May 10, 2013)

Dishonored for $15 bucks


----------



## nasune (May 10, 2013)

-Luigi's mansion 2
-Triforce Arcade board
-Some kind of Turkish orange juice that tasted really good

edit: But didn't we have something like this a while back? (I can vaguely recall something similar).


----------



## broitsak (May 10, 2013)

Ordered this for my 3ds. Imma get it in 17-28 days though.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 10, 2013)

Nerf Elite N-Strike Alpha Trooper CS-8 (not even released in NA yet)
Nerf Elite N-Strike Triad EX-3
Resident Evil Mercenaries 3D (on clearance)
New shoulder buttons for my 3DS
3 22oz (650ml, big) bottles of beer.


----------



## Necron (May 10, 2013)

I'm collecting some games, so Fahrenheit comes here (Eur version of Indigo Prophecy)


----------



## EthanObi (May 10, 2013)

Err, does a life count? Because I just bought one!


----------



## bowser (May 10, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> Err, does a life count? Because I just bought one!


You mean that board game?


----------



## mechadylan (May 10, 2013)

Recently bought a Hori Wii Fighting Stick nib for $15 at a pawn shop.  Too bad it doesn't work with RetroArch.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 12, 2013)

Just went out to buy some clothes and stuff for my upcoming niece


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 12, 2013)

Bought a new cable modem and a wifi router, so tired of the cable companies restriction of 20 open connections that I decided to buy my own. (they "upgraded" my old modem that allowed at least 200 open connections....)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704038&Tpk=TP-Link TL-WR1043ND&IsVirtualParent=1

Cheap wifi router that runs DD-WRT, good enough... lol

Edit:

This is the modem I decided on too... ironic that this is the modem my cable company replaced when they gave me free wifi. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825122011


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 12, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Bought a new cable modem and a wifi router, so tired of the cable companies restriction of 20 open connections that I decided to buy my own. (they "upgraded" my old modem that allowed at least 200 open connections....)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704038&Tpk=TP-Link TL-WR1043ND&IsVirtualParent=1
> 
> ...


does the usb ports do anything?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 12, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> does the usb ports do anything?


 
Based on the video that I watched on youtube, it works best for plugging in a hard drive and setting it up as an FTP server.


----------



## Flood (May 12, 2013)

Bought a graded copy of Superboy #1 (2011)
A batman inflatable chair that feels more comfortable than my office chair.
A Before Watchmen ozymandias shirt.
And got a free shirt at my comic shop since it had minor sun damage.
Man I bought a lot of comic stuff and I didnt even realize it until now.

Btw in other forums people also post pictures of their pickups (just a thought)


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 12, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Based on the video that I watched on youtube, it works best for plugging in a hard drive and setting it up as an FTP server.


better than mine all mine can do is charge stuff (it was one of the first models with usb slots


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 12, 2013)

Preordered RAM.
http://www.amazon.com/Random-Access...tmm_acd_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1368319283&sr=8-1

It's been awhile since I actually _bought_ an album.


----------



## KingAsix (May 12, 2013)

Ordered pizza and I got Serious Sam 3 on Steam during their weekly sale ($8) and before that I got my girlfriend and me a pair of those key and lock necklace


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 12, 2013)

Debating on whether I should open it up or add it to my collection and keep it sealed.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Debating on whether I should open it up or add it to my collection and keep it sealed.


That looks cool! Open it, see how you play it, or if it gives good reminders of your youngerly days of Mariohood.


----------



## 431unknown (May 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Debating on whether I should open it up or add it to my collection and keep it sealed.


 
That's why if I can I always buy 2. One to keep as a collector and one to play with.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 12, 2013)

431unknown said:


> That's why if I can I always buy 2. One to keep as a collector and one to play with.


 
Yeah except this fucker cost me 50 fucking dollars -__-


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 12, 2013)

Bought all these for 97p 
And a 3l bottle of sprite.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 12, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Bought all these for 97p
> And a 3l bottle of sprite.


 
What the hell is Gateway to Glimmer?

edit: nvm, Ripto's Rage...


----------



## BenRK (May 12, 2013)

Lets see...

I bought...

A new mouse
$75 worth of Pokemon cards
A mothers day gift (it's something that had I bought weeks ago would have gone bad, so no, this isn't a last minute gift...)
A new coffee maker...
I bought Tetris Axis on the 3DS eshop too. It's not bad. $10 is a decent price for it.
I also bought that new Mario and Donkey Kong Minis on the Move game, but have yet played it.

OH OH! And rum. I bought rum.


----------



## Flood (May 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Yeah except this fucker cost me 50 fucking dollars -__-



Wow I saw them for $16. I would open it.


----------



## gifi4 (May 12, 2013)

Recently? My Logitech G19 Keyboard. Loving it.

Coming up? Logitech Performance Mouse M950, also known as the Logitech MX Performance Mouse.


----------



## Chary (May 12, 2013)

Got an Animal Crosing New Leaf preorder today. Also got some nice prismacolor markers.


----------



## Chary (May 12, 2013)

Flood said:


> Wow I saw them for $16. I would open it.


Woah? $16? The cheapest Ive seen them for is for $35.


----------



## Flood (May 12, 2013)

Chary said:


> Woah? $16? The cheapest Ive seen them for is for $35.



Yea they were on clearance at kohls. I'm positive it was this one but it might have been another Nintendo one.


----------



## Kippykip (May 12, 2013)

R4i Gold 3DS


----------



## a9cito (May 12, 2013)

Kirby 10c and Monster Hunter Ultimate


----------



## Langin (May 12, 2013)

Fire Emblem Awakening
Some clothes
new jacket(yay for neon colors!)
dextro energy
Vixx Rock Ur Body[CD]
Set of girly earrings <3


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 12, 2013)

Dishonored, Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon, iPhone armband, new running shoes, The Neighbourhood's album, bunch of stuff for my boy (he just turned two), groceries, toilet paper...


----------



## emigre (May 12, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> iPhone armband,


 
In my head I thought it looked like this but with the Apple logo instead.


----------



## wafflebeard (May 16, 2013)

A new lunchbox for work
_I Kill Giants_ by Joe Kelly and Jim Niimura (have not read yet but comes very highly recommended)
_Saga Vol. 1_ by Brian K Vaughn (excellent, if you like comics check it out; contains violence and sexytimes)
_Orc Stain_ by James Stokoe (art is incredible, story is pretty good, highly recommended; contains violence)
some screens and a new grinder for...tobacco use
a huge can of Arizona mango lemonade, delicious x10


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 16, 2013)

AC Revelations PC for my brother, clearance.
Some more wall mounting cd racks, clearance.
A few bottles of very good, expensive beer.


----------



## DinohScene (May 16, 2013)

GTA Trilogy for Xbox.
30 quid and it's in a pretty good nick~ 



Spoiler: image dump


----------



## joelv6 (May 16, 2013)

took my mom to a drive in
bought her a gift
paid the preorder for tales of xillia
paid the preorer for project x zone
just bought starbuck to study for finals lol
i ahve no life doing this lol
hahahaha im screwed hahahaha


----------



## Joe88 (May 16, 2013)

new front glass for my s3 ($14)
5v to 12v voltage regulator for a noisy delta screamer fan ($4)
misc electrical stuff (wires, quick disconnect crimp connectors, switches) ($8)
craftsman multimeter ($10)
refurb logitech k360 for my htpc ($10)


----------



## Chary (May 16, 2013)

5 bottles of Calypso Lemonade
Super Metroid on WiiU Virtual Console for 30 cents
Taped pirated VHS of some wacko early 90's dub of Dragon Ball Z ($0.30)
Tekken 2 ($3.50) for PSx, but now I can't find it! I might have accidentally left it at the store. GRAH.
Sly 3: PS2 ($1.50)
New Super Mario Bros U ($5.00)
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney ($19.00) Ouch, the most expensive thing I've bought in weeks.
$5.00 Pre-order on Pokemon X
Spyro 1 for PSX ($1.00)
Metal Gear Solid 4 Pre-Order bonus disc thingy ($2.00)
RockBand 2 X360 ($0.50)
Gears of War X360 (Free)

You'd think that all of these games I got for so cheap, would be in terrible condition, but everything I've bought has been in near-mint condition. SCORE!


----------



## Yumi (May 16, 2013)

Got some dahlias flowers for a loved one<3
Bought LoZOoT and Street Fighter for 3DS(both for 300pesos/$15e?) for when i get buy one...again. 2 reasons: LoZ3D & Pokemon x/y(don't care which one, but im excited)
I bought Vanilla SoyMilk...and it was gross. ;/ 
A green pillow.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2013)

Been meaning to get this theme for a long time (college co-eds). Strangely it hasn't changed pictures yet. I assume it's random each time I go to the XMB though.

Also bought Big Game Hunt for Borderlands 2. Don't play the game anymore, and I won't be getting the Kreig character pack or level cap increase as I find there's no use for them at all. But other than that, I have shingles which I read could be caused by stress, so I bought a case of beer and will be getting shit faced tonight while playing Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 16, 2013)

Went to a bar.
Glass of Smithwicks.
Glass of Sam Adam's Summer Ale (meh.  Kinda like River Horse "Tripel Horse" but not as good)
2x glasses of Jameson and Ginger Ale.
1x glass of whatever my friend got because the bartender put one of his drinks on my tab on accident so he owes me a beer now.
Wawa cheesesteak, extra meat extra cheese
Wawa mac and cheese, medium.
Monster Orangeade + Tea energy drink.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Debating on whether I should open it up or add it to my collection and keep it sealed.


left mine sealed


----------



## hiroakihsu (May 16, 2013)

After hearing about all those woes the Wii U's been having with developer support, I finally figured it was time for me to buy a PS3 (I know it's kind of late but still)...and with it I'm finally leaving behind my Wii and PS2 pirating days and going legit (so that I can enjoy PSN and online stuff) while at the same time moving on to the wonderful realm of HD gaming (HDMI looks so absolutely gorgeous on a good LED screen that I just can't go back)...Looks like I'll also be buying a slew of used PS3 games soon.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2013)

hiroakihsu said:


> After hearing about all those woes the Wii U's been having with developer support, I finally figured it was time for me to buy a PS3 (I know it's kind of late but still)...and with it I'm finally leaving behind my Wii and PS2 pirating days and going legit (so that I can enjoy PSN and online stuff) while at the same time moving on to the wonderful realm of HD gaming (HDMI looks so absolutely gorgeous on a good LED screen that I just can't go back)...Looks like I'll also be buying a slew of used PS3 games soon.


 
PS3 has a fantastic library. I won't lie. But I also love my WiiU and play it more than I do my PS3.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 16, 2013)

PS1 with all leads and 1 controller £7.99
Oddworld: Abes Exoddus £0.99
5 8MB ps2 memory cards for £0.99 each


----------



## EyeZ (May 16, 2013)

PSVita, Metal Gear Solid HD collection and Persona 4 Golden.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 16, 2013)

Porn.


----------



## BORTZ (May 16, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Porn.


No one pays for porn.


----------



## chavosaur (May 16, 2013)

Bought black ops 2 360~
And I'm browsing amazon at this very moment for some 360 games~


----------



## Foxi4 (May 16, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> PS1 with all leads and 1 controller £7.99
> Oddworld: *Abes Exoddus* £0.99
> 5 8MB ps2 memory cards for £0.99 each


_*GET FREAKY!*_



The world really needs more classic Abe games.

In any case, I recently bought:

_"Ni No Kuni"_, because I'm a secret weeaboo like that
_"Jacob Jones and the Bigfoot Mystery"_, because it looks relatively interesting and it's really cheapo


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> -snip-


 
lolwut.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 16, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> lolwut.


Music Instructor, baby. '90ties swag.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 16, 2013)

A new high-end Desktop PC for emulation purposes
mainly Atari 2600 games


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 16, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> No one pays for porn.


Don't worry, I only pay for porn of GBATemp members.


----------



## BORTZ (May 16, 2013)

Oh, as long as you are supporting GBAtemp i have no problem with that.


----------



## Eerpow (May 16, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Don't worry, I only pay for porn of GBATemp members.


Is that the paid content in GBAtemps hidden porn section, the one available to GBAtemp Gold™ members only?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 16, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Don't worry, I only pay for porn of GBATemp members.


...Megan Fox? 


// Inside Joke


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 16, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Is that the paid content in GBAtemps hidden porn section, the one available to GBAtemp Gold™ members only?


Unfortunately porn.gbatemp.net is down  I have to deal with bribing their significant others, much more expensive.


EDIT: 


Foxi4 said:


> ...Megan Fox?
> 
> 
> // Inside Joke


Nah, it costs too much to buy pics of p1ng Megan Fox.


----------



## BORTZ (May 17, 2013)

I did purchase a copy of Terry's Wonderland 3DS. 

I also purchased a car... 2001 Mitsubishi Galant ES.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 17, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I did purchase a copy of Terry's Wonderland 3DS.
> 
> I also purchased a car... 2001 Mitsubishi Galant ES.


HEY BORTZ LOOK WHAT I HAVE FOR A BATTERY INDICATOR


Spoiler











BECAUSE PMS ARE FOR LOSERS.

Also, I just bought some baked lays so this is now relevant.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 17, 2013)

Bought Bioshock Infinite for my new/old PS3 slim, since it was on sale for $50 at GameStop. I don't intend to play it for another month (I'm trying to force myself to clear out my backlog a little bit first, for once), but I wanted to take advantage of the sale. Mark my words, I'm not even taking this bad boy out of the shrink wrap before I beat Metroid Prime 2 and the new Tomb Raider.  In this same GameStop visit, I picked up a used copy of Sonic Colors for the DS.

Also got 2 of the 3 PSmove peripherals I ordered off Amazon (the camera and the "wand") in order to play Bioshock Infinite with motion controls. I absolutely love motion aiming in Metroid Prime Trilogy, and I'm looking forward to similarly loving it in Bioshock Infinite. 

Finally, got the empty case and inserts for Zelda: Phantom Hourglass that I ordered off eBay (since I totally derped and bought a copy without a case from GameStop last year).


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 17, 2013)

Went for a wine tasting with my girlfriend, ended up buying a bottle of peach wine and a bottle of raspberry wine.  Stuff was unbelievable, man.

Pic to commemorate the day - 



Spoiler








 
Oh and about 13 gallons of gas.  and IHOP for breakfast (hashbrown, eggs, bacon, pancakes)


----------



## Yepi69 (May 17, 2013)

Well, today I bought Minecraft, a minecraft key for a friend, a Postal Fudge pack copy and 4 Postal 2 steam copies.


----------



## BORTZ (May 17, 2013)

Spoiler






Tom Bombadildo said:


> HEY BORTZ LOOK WHAT I HAVE FOR A BATTERY INDICATOR
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





 




GO AWAY

I bought... oh oh car insurance today too. it was weird.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 17, 2013)

I bought Tales of the Abyss on 3DS. Now I actually have a 3DS game that I want to play!



Tom Bombadildo said:


> HEY BORTZ LOOK WHAT I HAVE FOR A BATTERY INDICATOR
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


xkcd Reader > xkcdViewer


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 17, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> I bought Tales of the Abyss on 3DS. Now I actually have a 3DS game that I want to play!
> 
> 
> xkcd Reader > xkcdViewer


That's probably true, I just never got around to uninstalling xkcdViewer. I don't use it anymore, as I just browse xkcd on a PC or with Chrome, but meh.


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Oh and about 13 gallons of gas.


 
>hi5's
I also refueled today.
Another 55 quid in the tank ;D


----------



## TheCasketMan (May 17, 2013)

Some KFC and Locos Tacos.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 17, 2013)

$35 Eshop card for animal crossing new leaf


----------



## jargus (May 17, 2013)

Minutes for my phone (mine is prepaid)
Tuition fr my fall classes
Some chinese food for me and and my girlfriend
A tea during my break at work


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 17, 2013)

A child slave


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 17, 2013)

-Asus 247 23.6 inch monitor
-Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate Wii U(although I have the 3DS version already)
-Donkey Kong 3D
-Animal Crossing New Leaf
-3 packs of Match Attacks
-2 Meters DVI-D cable


----------



## broitsak (May 19, 2013)

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate 3DS

Can't wait to play <3


----------



## Randamin (May 19, 2013)

I recently bought a Sierra wireless overdrive pro hotspot from freedom pop. Plan is quite reasonable 500MB for $4 which is fine for checking my swapnotes when away from home.


----------



## Bake (May 19, 2013)

I think it's been well over 7 years since I bought a game.

Last thing gaming related I bought was an used PSP like 6 months ago.


----------



## Isaac (May 19, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> Err, does a life count? Because I just bought one!


A life? Where?!?! My girlfriend told me I needed one.... I lied, I don't have a girlfriend..... I think you a life is a pre-requisite.


----------



## chavosaur (May 20, 2013)

Sonic Adventure 1&2, And halo combat evolved on Xbox Marketplace ^.^
And some chocolate nesquik :3


----------



## Foxchild (May 20, 2013)

Bought Xcom last week on sale on Steam.  Also a mini-blind for our bedroom window and a goomba t-shirt for my son (wish they had my size ).  Oh, and won an ebay auction couple days ago for a pink ds lite and 2 nintendogs games for my daughter.


----------



## smile72 (May 20, 2013)

Etrian Odyssey 4
Preorder for Animal Crossing:New Leaf


----------



## Chary (May 20, 2013)

Pack of Pokemon cards.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 20, 2013)

Grabbed a few DS games from GameStop for my girlfriend and I today. My local GameStop used to have a pretty bad selection of DS titles, but it's improved over the past few months. My girlfriend got Kirby Squeak Squad and Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin (both of which I will also play eventually), and I got Viewtiful Joe: Double Trouble. I also grabbed Worms: Open Warfare as a late birthday gift for a friend.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 20, 2013)

I bought a Gatorade 32 oz Squeeze Water Bottle.


Spoiler











And I went ahead and preordered Animal Crossing: New Leaf on Amazon using my new handy Student Amazon Prime membership.


----------



## dorayaki95 (May 27, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4. For my dad


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 27, 2013)

I bought a pack of 5 gum, I need my gum!


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 28, 2013)

omgpwn666 said:


> I bought a pack of 5 gum, I need my gum!


 
AHEM! YOU SHARE THINGS THAT ARE NOT SMALL. READ MY FIRST POST!!!
Anyway, I recently got Black Ops 2. REALLY FUN GAME! I LOVE ZOMBIES!


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 28, 2013)

I bought Mass Effect Trilogy for PS3 and a Pelican PS2 wireless controller at GameStop. So far, the controller works great, but Mass Effect 1 is kind of lame, so far. Hopefully it picks up, eventually.


----------



## Forstride (May 28, 2013)

Not exactly "bought," but I ordered the Game & Watch: Ball replica from Club Nintendo last week.  It's the most expensive item (In coins) on there, so I guess it counts.  Should be arriving sometime within the next few days.


----------



## Chary (May 28, 2013)

Speaking of Pelican controllers, I got a blue LED, glowing Pelican PS2 controller today.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 28, 2013)

Chary said:


> Speaking of Pelican controllers, I got a blue LED, glowing Pelican PS2 controller today.


Wireless?


----------



## DinohScene (May 28, 2013)

Bunch of liquor, cat food, fruitdrinks, fruit juices, bag of prawn cracker (fuck those things are delicious) and refueled me car again c:


----------



## Chary (May 28, 2013)

o





xwatchmanx said:


> Wireless?


nope, regular old wired controller.


----------



## joelv6 (May 28, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Porn.


 
porn haha i see you man


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 28, 2013)

I went to Gamestop today and picked up Children of Mana and Pandora's MOTHERF***IN' Tower, used. I'm really surprised I was able to find one on Gamestop's shelf.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 29, 2013)

Medicine ;-;


----------



## TyBlood13 (May 31, 2013)

Let's see here:
[Books]
Star Trek Enterprise: The Romulan War - To Brave the Storm
Ace Attorney Manga vol 1 & 2
Dream Gold: Knights in the City vol 1
[Games]
Finished preorder on Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Started Preorder on Shin Megami Tensei IV


----------



## Yumi (May 31, 2013)

Orange juice
Lettuce
Bread
catfish<3
rice
grapes and cherries
corn
/
A mix CD of remastered anime & game music.
pocket bomberman for GBC


----------



## Sop (May 31, 2013)

nothing lol i have no money

pretty sure i bought a can of coke like 3 months ago tho


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 1, 2013)

Sop said:


> nothing lol i have no money
> 
> pretty sure i bought a can of coke like 3 months ago tho


Uh...... How old are you?
Anyway, we recently got two HP laptops, good specs, to send back home to our COUNTRY family.


----------



## Chary (Jun 1, 2013)

Bought the DLC of Trials and Tribulations and Justice for All for Ace Attorney HD.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 1, 2013)

E3 flasher.


----------



## Sop (Jun 1, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Uh...... How old are you?
> Anyway, we recently got two HP laptops, good specs, to send back home to our COUNTRY family.


15 is a fuckin sick age, aye.


----------



## Foxchild (Jun 1, 2013)

Petz Horseshoe Ranch for my 4 yr old daughter, and, more importantly, Luigi's Mansion for 3ds - which puts me into Platinum status on club Nintendo 


> 15 is a fuckin sick age, aye.


Ah, to be at an age when you don't actually need to have/spend money is indeed an awesome thing.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> E3 flasher.


 
im telling your xboxs


and i bought some paper for ar cards


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> im telling your xboxs
> 
> 
> and i bought some paper for ar cards


 
SHUSH YOU!
I'll give you 5 quid to shush it.
Don't make me 360's jealous :c


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> SHUSH YOU!
> I'll give you 5 quid to shush it.
> Don't make me 360's jealous :c


 
it will take 500 quid


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> it will take 500 quid


 
Me 360 RRoD's when I say your name :c


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Me 360 RRoD's when I say your name :c


 
my wii bricked when it heard your name


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> my wii bricked when it heard your name


 
Me PS3 YLODs when I reply to you D;


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Me PS3 YLODs when I reply to you D;


 
my 360 e74 when i click on reply to you


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 2, 2013)

Um, on topic, I bought Donkey Kong Country Returns (the Wii version) for my girlfriend and I to play. Both fun and challenging, I love it so far. Retro has done it again.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> my 360 e74 when i click on reply to you


 
Me Magnavox Oddyssee didn't boot when I saw you ._.


OT:
Bought a bottle of Absinth & Стандарт.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Me Magnavox Oddyssee didn't boot when I saw you ._.
> 
> 
> OT:
> Bought a bottle of Absinth & Стандарт.


 
my win7 blue screened when i said "dinohscene"


----------



## nasune (Jun 2, 2013)

Quite a few gaming related items actually:
Castlevania Lords of Shadow Mirror of Fate
Resident Evil Revelations WiiU
Darksiders II WiiU
Super Wild Card
Super Famicom
Famicom 3D System (which,if you disregard the state of the box, was practically new)
Zelda & Zelda II Famicom Discs
Eprom Programmer
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Red Alarm (Virtual Boy)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2013)

nasune said:


> Quite a few gaming related items actually:
> Castlevania Lords of Shadow Mirror of Fate
> Resident Evil Revelations WiiU
> Darksiders II WiiU
> ...


pics?


----------



## nasune (Jun 2, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> pics?


Which items? (bear in mind that some items have yet to arrive so I'll show the pics that I was given)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2013)

nasune said:


> Which items? (bear in mind that some items have yet to arrive so I'll show the pics that I was given)


 


nasune said:


> Quite a few gaming related items actually:
> Castlevania Lords of Shadow Mirror of Fate
> Resident Evil Revelations WiiU
> Darksiders II WiiU
> ...


----------



## nasune (Jun 2, 2013)

Here they are:
Super Wild Card:


Spoiler












The 3D system:


Spoiler









Like I said, the box has some superficial damage (the slight discoloration is because there is a lot of dust on it, not because of any kind of damage) but the contents are pretty much like new (I didn't take the converter out of the box, but it is in the same state)


The Zelda Discs:


Spoiler









These have not arrived yet, but these are (supposedly) actual pics of the discs in question.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 2, 2013)

nasune said:


> /snip/


Those are really interesting items, mind explaining what the 3D system is about, as well as the wild card?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2013)

nasune said:


> *snip*


 
Such a cute dog ;3


----------



## nasune (Jun 2, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Those are really interesting items, mind explaining what the 3D system is about, as well as the wild card?


The Wild Card is a snes copier, which means that I can create backups of my snes games, as wel as play roms using a floppy. And the 3D system is basically a pair of shutter glasses which can be connected to a famicom through the port on the front. Using this in conjunction with games that supported this function enabled 3d vision in those games.



DinohScene said:


> Such a cute dog ;3


Yes, she's adorable, even though she can be a pain in my ass at times.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 2, 2013)

nasune said:


> The Wild Card is a snes copier, which means that I can create backups of my snes games, as wel as play roms using a floppy. And the 3D system is basically a pair of shutter glasses which can be connected to a famicom through the port on the front. Using this in conjunction with games that supported this function enabled 3d vision in those games.


 
Interesting! Where did you buy it from?


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jun 2, 2013)

I want to contribute money to this project but im not sure if i'll get the final product if the goal isnt reached. It's a wearable phone...
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/watches-of-the-future?c=home


----------



## nasune (Jun 2, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Interesting! Where did you buy it from?


I bought the Wild Card from Marktplaats (lit. the market place), which is basically a local Ebay/Craigslist type of site for 20 euro's (which is probably far cheaper than it should be), and the 3d System from Ebay for 50 dollars (again far cheaper than it should be in these parts).


----------



## Kurly (Jun 2, 2013)

Ordered an old xbox 360 on ebay the other night relatively cheap with everything included (£65) and is still on 2.0.5759.0 dash I believe.
Hacking shall ensue (well... once I gather the equipment that is >.>)
Not sure if I should invest in a fan, it is one of the "Core" models if that makes a difference.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 2, 2013)

nasune said:


> I bought the Wild Card from Marktplaats (lit. the market place), which is basically a local Ebay/Craigslist type of site for 20 euro's (which is probably far cheaper than it should be), and the 3d System from Ebay for 50 dollars (again far cheaper than it should be in these parts).


 
That's cool.


----------



## nasune (Jun 2, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> That's cool.


Thanks, the only problem I had was that the Wild Card turned out to be region locked, but that was easily solved by spending three dollars on a Super Famicom  .


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 4, 2013)

I've been playing more traditional games than anything else lately, so I've bought a shitload of board games lately:

Munchkin, for a buck at a garage sale.
Warhammer Invasion
Epic Spell Wars of the Battle Wizards
Eaten by Zombies: In Cahoots.
And I got some fanmade Card Wars cards printed, because that's how I roll.
And then I sold most of my retro game collection.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok guys I need some help here, I really want to fund this and get my own but i'm not sure if i'll get scammed or not. It's happened to people before on sites like those. Do you guys think it's legit?
The Smile, word's first wearable phone


----------



## Flood (Jun 4, 2013)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Ok guys I need some help here, I really want to fund this and get my own but i'm not sure if i'll get scammed or not. It's happened to people before on sites like those. Do you guys think it's legit?
> The Smile, word's first wearable phone


Man that thing looks cool but i doubt that its real.


----------



## Chary (Jun 4, 2013)

Radeon AMD 5670 video card. I don't really know how good it is. I got it mint in box for $6.06.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 4, 2013)

Beer
Canadian Whiskey
Potato Vodka
Drinking glasses
Gas
RJ45 crimper
Taco Bell
New $4 soldering iron


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 4, 2013)

I bought the two Zelda Oracles games on the 3DS eShop, and then proceeded to buy the actual cartridges on Amazon (because I'm an obsessed fanboy like that).

I also bought the Nintendo-licensed Power-A case for my 3DS XL, which holds tons of stuff, including up to 40 DS/3DS carts.


----------



## mrtofu (Jun 4, 2013)

deleted


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 4, 2013)

I bought this shirt online, so glad I got it before it went out of stock, they only sold a couple Hundred! 



Slow-Brah duuuude
I'll post another pic when I'm actually wearing it when it arrives in the mail :3


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurly said:


> Ordered an old xbox 360 on ebay the other night relatively cheap with everything included (£65) and is still on 2.0.5759.0 dash I believe.
> Hacking shall ensue (well... once I gather the equipment that is >.>)
> Not sure if I should invest in a fan, it is one of the "Core" models if that makes a difference.


 
Better do it.
Doesn't matter if it's Core or Elite, it's just a selling name.
Underneath, their pretty much are all the same.
But judging on the age of the Dash and the selling name.
I suspect that this is a Xenon/Zephyr or VERY early Falcon at best.
I'd deffo rig a few cooling mods up ;p

Just a nice intake fan and cut a hole in the side of the case.
Along with that, I'd cut away the metal mesh in the back of the chassis to let the air flow out better.
And I'd set the fan speeds to atleast 80% in FSD and in your NAND.
It might be loud but it will ensure you that the console lives longer.


----------



## Forstride (Jun 4, 2013)

Paid off the rest of my Animal Crossing: New Leaf pre-order at GameStop, and pre-ordered the Prima guide on overstock.com (It was only $16 or so).

Also bought TLoZ: OoA on the 3DS VC when it came out.  I'll probably buy OoS as well before the $5 promotion is over as well.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jun 4, 2013)

Flood said:


> Man that thing looks cool but i doubt that its real.


Yeah I'm still having trouble deciding if I should donate towards it or get something else entirely.


----------



## Kurly (Jun 4, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> *gave awesome advice*


Cheers man, just got it delivered through the mail today. Looking at some fans now and yup, you were right, it's a Xenon 
Sorry to ask but seeing as you're *THE* dude to ask about this kind of thing, would it be best for me to just JTAG it or should I also flash?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2013)

age of empires 2 hd


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jun 4, 2013)

I bought air, earned by working hard to exhale all of my carbondioxide from my lungs.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurly said:


> Cheers man, just got it delivered through the mail today. Looking at some fans now and yup, you were right, it's a Xenon
> Sorry to ask but seeing as you're *THE* dude to ask about this kind of thing, would it be best for me to just JTAG it or should I also flash?


 
You want to connect it on Live?
If not then deffo JTAG.
If so, then R-JTAG it (update to 14699 or JTAG it now and retrieve the CPU key) and Dual NAND.

I'd personally JTAG it.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 4, 2013)

Went to a flea market Saturday and picked up a new SNES controller, Yoshi's Island, Shadow the Hedgehog, Crazy Taxi (Dreamcast), a PS1 memory card, Soul Blade, MGS VR Missions and Spyro Year of the Dragon all for $50!!


----------



## ilman (Jun 4, 2013)

I bought these off of Amazon for the too many 3DS games promotion:
Luigi's Mansion 2
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Fire Emblem: Awakening

And I can't decide between Castlevania 3DS(got meh reviews), Animal Crossing 3D(it's too peaceful for me) and DK Country Returns 3D(already played it on the Wii).
I also bought an R4i SDHC, as I need to update my 3DS now (I'm still using my Acekard   ).

All of these should be arriving by the time I'm back home (going to the capital on a couple of lectures and a competition to determine the national team in a week, wish me luck  ). I'll be really treating myself then, since the school year is almost over.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 4, 2013)

jumpman1229 said:


> Went to a flea market Saturday and picked up a new SNES controller, Yoshi's Island, Shadow the Hedgehog, Crazy Taxi (Dreamcast), a PS1 memory card, Soul Blade, MGS VR Missions and Spyro Year of the Dragon all for $50!!


which console was Shadow the DAMN Hedgehog for?


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 4, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> which console was Shadow the DAMN Hedgehog for?


Gamecube. I always heard it sucked hard core but I wanted to give it a fair shot


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 4, 2013)

jumpman1229 said:


> Gamecube. I always heard it sucked hard core but I wanted to give it a fair shot


It's actually one of my favorite Sonic games. I understand most of the criticisms toward it (it tries way to hard to be "adult" and takes itself way too seriously, even for a Sonic game, for example), but I found it fun to try to get all the endings and missions, etc (even if some of them were absolute BS, like "find and destroy EVERY of this kind of enemy").


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 4, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> It's actually one of my favorite Sonic games. I understand most of the criticisms toward it (it tries way to hard to be "adult" and takes itself way too seriously, even for a Sonic game, for example), but I found it fun to try to get all the endings and missions, etc (even if some of them were absolute BS, like "find and destroy EVERY of this kind of enemy").


When I got home I played it for about 3 minutes just to see if it worked and it feels so much like Sonic Adventure 2. Just the controls, look and feel remind me of that game so much. Picking up a gun and shooting cops was weird to me for a Sonic game lol. I felt like they tried to pull off a Conker's Bad Fur Day with the "badass" style


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 5, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> I bought air, earned by working hard to exhale all of my carbondioxide from my lungs.


 
Oh my god! I've been looking for those. How much money does it cost?


----------



## Firoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bought Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate for my 3ds
and both Zelda Oracles also for 3ds VC


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bought Banjo Tooie today. Just in preparation for when I complete Banjo Kazooie again


----------



## Chary (Jun 5, 2013)

I just bought my imminent death...Also, a SNES USB gamepad.


----------



## Shoat (Jun 5, 2013)

A Magicka 4-pack (well, 1/4th of it to be exact).
Dark Souls.
New USB controller because my old one literally kept killing me (and yes I tried Keyboard+Mouse for Dark Souls and even the broken controller is better so I'll just wait until I continue playing it.)

After having gotten Rainslick3 for free a while ago (thanks to OutVolt for posting about the giveaway event here, I don't think I would have noticed it in time otherwise), I'm thinking of maybe getting Rainslick4 in a few days when it comes out...
Can't remember the last time I bought more than one entertainment-related thing within a single month. Guess that's how rich people feel.


----------



## Chary (Jun 6, 2013)

A 20" monitor. It's amazing. Such high resolutions...*drools*


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 8, 2013)

THIS 
IS THE BEST SHIRT
OF ALL SHIRTS
AND ANY SHIRT THAT WILL EVER BE


----------



## broitsak (Jun 8, 2013)

This thread is gonna be filled with "AC:NL" tomorrow. o.o

Anyway, I bought some Iced Tea yesterday, yummy o3o


----------



## Satangel (Jun 8, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> age of empires 2 hd


For Steam? And you didn't pass by my topic :'(

Just bought a eReader, was in a temporary discount and was already 100% that I wanted it. Really lucky that it's just in a discount, glad to have it!


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 8, 2013)

Stuff I've bought lately:

Blurays:
Jurassic Park Ultimate Trilogy Bluray (For 16$, I figured why not. Only had the first one)
Batman Returns (For 3$, again why not. Best of the 90's ones I think. Catwoman way better here then in Dark Knight Rises)
One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest (My Wife's favorite movie. Surprised her with it. She only had the tape before)

3DS games
Assault Horizon Legacy (Figured I'd try for 12$)
Skylanders Swap Force (Preordered, have to get the exclusive figure. What can I say, I'm addicted, lol. )

Wii U Games
Skylanders Swap Force (Preordered)


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just pre-ordered the Last of Us today


----------



## Chary (Jun 9, 2013)

NES cartridge cleaner, MIB, straight out of the 1980's!


----------



## macmanhigh (Jun 9, 2013)

PS3 : NFS - Most Wanted
         Deus Ex=Before i knew it was free on PS+  
         Ico & SOC HD Collection


PS Vita : Pre-Ordered  Dragons Crown


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 9, 2013)

Animal Crossing: Wild World (My old copy was stolen & I wanted a new one to hold me over til New Leaf)
Ace Attorney: Phoenix Wright
Advance Wars: Dual Strike ($10 at a flea market! legit copy!)
Jet Force Gemini (Also $10 @ flea market, but I need to clean it to test it)


----------



## macmanhigh (Jun 9, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Animal Crossing: Wild World (My old copy was stolen & I wanted a new one to hold me over til New Leaf)
> Ace Attorney: Phoenix Wright
> Advance Wars: Dual Strike ($10 at a flea market! legit copy!)
> Jet Force Gemini (Also $10 @ flea market, but I need to clean it to test it)


 

Mmmmm Advance Wars yummy.....i'm holding my Breath for a New addition to the series come E3

If i don't post anything after this week means i'm Dead   *_*   And i blame Nintendo


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 9, 2013)

animal crossing new leaf


----------



## Necron (Jun 9, 2013)

SCPH-1001 PS1 and Panzer Dragoon for PC.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Tales of Xillia pre-order.

I have quite a backlog for games at the moment, but there are roughly 30-40 games coming out in the near future that I'm interested in. :3

Also waiting for the PSP Persona series to go on sale on PSN. I'll be buying the whole set, but currently a bit too high priced for digital versions (yes I could play them on the PSP, but I prefer the PSVita's smexy screen)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 10, 2013)

Recently got a Logitech wireless mouse, with headphones from Dynex, damn I hate that company.


----------



## lordrand11 (Jun 10, 2013)

Elder Scrolls V Skyrim Legendary Edition
and a Xb360 version of Minecraft (disc)


----------



## drottning (Jun 10, 2013)

i recently bought blank DVD+Rs to burn backups on, does that count? lol


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello Kitty drinks.
New pair of rainbow OTK socks.
Bottle of liquor.
Engine oil for me car.

And had to get hoseclamps to fix a rusted off support bar of the exhaust of a mate of mine her car.
Along with a can of "Gun gum"


----------



## nasune (Jun 12, 2013)

Well technically it's not a recent acquisition, but I finally got around to testing the Atari 600 XL (with the 1010 Program Recorder and QuickJoy I controller, all boxed) I bought last month. Not that I doubted it would work (apart from some minor damage to the box it almost looks new), but it's nice to be absolutely sure  .


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 13, 2013)

Ordered Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity, can't wait for it to come in!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 13, 2013)

I just bought Civilization 5 : Gods and Kings from steam , really enjoying it so far


----------



## ars25 (Jun 15, 2013)

I bought a Dreamcast yesterday for $15 with 3 controls and 2 vmus


----------



## broitsak (Jun 15, 2013)

I forgot, I bought Animal Crossing:New Leaf digitally on my 3DS Tuesday night.
I'm lovin it ^.^


----------



## Chary (Jun 15, 2013)

A Phoenix Wright PVC figure. He even comes with a little courtroom styled desk!


----------



## Plstic (Jun 15, 2013)

Just got another DSTWO since I lost mine and bought a bunch of Ska-Punk CD's at Goodwill.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 15, 2013)

Picked up my pre ordered copy of The Last of Us today and got a Gameboy Advance Player as well as a Dreamcast for my girlfriend


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 15, 2013)

Game dice.




I've been playing DnD and World of Darkness for a little while, but I kept mooching my friend's spare dice since I didn't have a set of my own.  I decided to run to a comic shop near by to pick up a transparent red d20 set (d4, d6, d8, d10, d10p, d12, d20) for $6 and, for World of Darkness, 10 extra d10 from the "$.50 each" bin.  It works out a lot cheaper to grab bag your own set but the likelihood of getting a matching set is slim.  Threw a spare d20 in there because why not.

Cost me $11.50 in total.

Now I am working on making a chainmail dice bag, shown in the pic.


----------



## Flood (Jun 15, 2013)

Bought some slime for a buck at target. Idk why I decided to start playing with some. I had some in my room that i didn't touch until recently, but it was old so their wasn't much left.So bought this one.


----------



## Chary (Jun 15, 2013)

Cookie Dough ice cream.


----------



## DanielaAlex (Jun 15, 2013)

Eggs. Delicious, convenient, healthy, versatile, and dirt cheap.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 15, 2013)

Headset from Creative, 3D THX sound <3
Docu of the old Xbox.
And that's it lol.

Also poster above me, fix your font colours, it's hard to read on the dark theme


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 15, 2013)

Putting 100$ down on a Playstation 4 tomorrow ^O^


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 16, 2013)

I bought stuff IN animal crossing.


----------



## Chary (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh, yeah.


----------



## Phillyman (Jun 19, 2013)

I recently bought over 140 Nintendo Power magazines 

Man my wife was ticked off, since I already own most of them....I just wanted duplicates so that I don't wear out the ones that I actually received as a kid back in the early to late 90's.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 20, 2013)

That sounds like the kind of thing my future wife might get pissed at me about XD


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 20, 2013)

Phillyman said:


> Man my wife was ticked off


 


chavosaur said:


> That sounds like the kind of thing my future wife might get pissed at me about XD


 

Buy them both a flower.
Problem solved c:


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Bought this german army knife from a military surplus store today


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jun 22, 2013)

Bought a portable screen for my PS2 :/


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2013)

Found a good-conditioned copy of Zelda: Twilight Princess for GCN in the case with all the inserts at my local retro game shop. Got the Premiere Edition guide by Prima, too. 

It's about time I replaced my first copy of Twilight Princess... Twilight Princess was my younger sister's favorite game (the only one she really played anymore), so when I moved away from home, I couldn't bear to take it away from her. So I've been about two years without my own copy until today.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 22, 2013)

Mario Kart 7. That is all.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jun 23, 2013)

Bought three shirts from Guess.com and an Ipad mini:


----------



## nasune (Jun 23, 2013)

I just bought Donkey Kong Country 2 & 3 and Secret of Mana for five bucks a piece  .


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2013)

Grade eight graduation is tomorrow, so did last minute shopping. Got mah suit.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 28, 2013)

Went to the grand opening of my local thrift store and got TONS of great stuff! Most notably I got these three things:



Spoiler



Super Mario Bros. Game & Watch Multi Screen!! This was my most exciting purchase and it was just $1!!! 










Next up, was this boxed copy of Ms. Pac-Man and Scrapyard Dog for the Atari Lynx both with manuals and everything. I was very happy to see the boxes were in excellent condition. They were bundled together for $1!










I got a disc only copy of Wind Waker for $1.90 as well. Never played it, so this will be exciting







 
All in all, I'd say it was a successful day!


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 28, 2013)

Short sleeve dress shirts for work. A bunch of the star trek movies on bluray for cheap on ebay.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jun 28, 2013)

Picked up Beetle Adventure racing for the N64 at the flea market ($4.00), haven't played in years remember it being fun. and 2 Official Wiimote Plus controllers one pink for 15 and the other black in the box for 19 both look like new. I recently had a Black Wiimote plus go bad, so I was in need of a replacement.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 28, 2013)

Last thing I spent any serious money on was Animal Crossing last Wednesday. But I'm due for an influx of cash this coming Wednesday, at which point I can take a few things off my eBay watch list and into my hands, notably a few 3DS games and a new Master Sword replica.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2013)

New laptop keyboard.
Mine is pretty fucked up >_>
It should come in in the next week


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 29, 2013)

I picked up the 3DS port of Tales of the Abyss used from GameStop because of Emigre's weeaboo rants about how good it is.  I've never played the original game (or any Tales game, for that matter), and I generally don't care much for JRPGs (I think I can count on one hand the JRPGs I care about). Regardless, a few hours into the game, and I absolutely love it.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 29, 2013)

T-Shirt


----------



## nasune (Jul 2, 2013)

A couple of things (again, mostly gaming related):
-A second Super Famicom  (because the first one is slated to arrive in early September, and this one in about two weeks)
-Enemy Zero (JP, complete) for the Saturn (Not sure if it's a good game but for $3,25 I'm willing to take a chance)
-GBA Card Reader boxed (Which should also arrive in the next two weeks)
-Parasite EVE II (PAL, PSX, complete)
-Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon (PC)
-CRT TV (for the older consoles)
-VCR (for my imported consoles)
-And a Master Sword Replica


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jul 2, 2013)

I recently bought some AV cables for my Sega Genesis 2 that I recently picked up. All I am needing now is an AC adapter


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 2, 2013)

Recently got a Classic Controller to USB adapter to use my arcade stick with MAME. Also planning to get a plush doll from the Disney Store (Yeah i still buy plush dolls)


----------



## kristianity77 (Jul 2, 2013)

A ticket to see Bon Jovi in Glasgow tomorrow!  600 mile round trip so it better be worth it!


----------



## Coto (Jul 2, 2013)

3DS XL aqua blue (brand new), DSi XL 25th anniversary edition, used (i find it fugly, for some reason).

a pair of sony headphones (20khz), though, i really like 22-5khz ones

the usual stuff we buy on weekends with friends : cans of beer.

planning on buying a 32 led soon.. but til now it'd be a waste of money since TV at home (21' CRT) is not used that often


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Jul 2, 2013)

Toilet paper I almost ran out at the worst possible moment last time.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 2, 2013)

Got some nice Logitech speakers for my PC. About damn time too, my headphones were really starting to piss me off.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks to my fiancee I'm broke until tomorrow morning, but I did manage to scrape enough change together to raid the reduced section at Asda for some cheap donuts.

I do plan on splashing out on a new laptop tomorrow though. Doubt I'll clear the credit check but if I do I'll finally have a machine that doesn't crash at the mere mention of YouTube or randomly shock me while writing a letter. If there's money left over and I've already done something nice for the lady, I might even grab a new 3DS game and some DVDs since I have £40 spare having learned that the seller on eBay isn't willing to ship a Master Sword replica to the UK


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 2, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Thanks to my fiancee *I'm broke until tomorrow morning*, -snippity-


 
Aren't you having a kid?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 2, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Aren't you having a kid?


 

Yeah. I get paid in the morning. Once all bills, the other half and our daughter are attended to, I have a little spending money for myself. Don't worry, I'm not how I used to be, juggling things so I could get games and other stuff before paying the rent. Family first, then bills, then me if there's time.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 2, 2013)

2 BitFenix Spectre fans, Artic Cooling MX-4 & an sata power extension cable.

Nothing exciting .


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 2, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> 2 BitFenix Spectre fans, Artic Cooling MX-4 & an sata power extension cable.
> 
> Nothing exciting .


 

No, but it was exciting refreshing the home page and seeing the words 'Things you bought recently' being followed by 'Armadillo'.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 4, 2013)

got a 360 av vga cord for my new monitor


----------



## Flood (Jul 5, 2013)

Bought some flannels at a thrift store since I hate having the sun touch my arms.Wanted some Cardigans but couldn't find any.

Need to buy a poster tube for Comic Con.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2013)

I just got myself a dunun set of African drumming. I got them for free at someones place, really wanted a set after making a kenkeni at school.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 7, 2013)

Grand Slam Platter without Sausage - (Food)


----------



## nasune (Jul 7, 2013)

-Logic3 Gamecube battery
-Datel Wii screen
-7 inch TFT screen
-Dreamcast & VMU
-Castle of Illusion (Mega Drive)
-Dragonslayer - The Legend of Heroes (Mega Drive)
-Chakan (Mega Drive)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 7, 2013)

cant wait to see this thread during the steam summer sale


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 7, 2013)

Went across country to a store called Bookmans in Phoenix and got this:
Illusion of Gaia (in Perfect condition, shame it didn't have the box) - $15
Pokemon Snap - $12
Pilotwings 64 - $6
Sonic Rush (In Case) - $6

Since everything was in really good condition I think I did well


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 7, 2013)

Beyond two souls. will be the best PS3 game and probably the last


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 7, 2013)

I bought a GameBoy Advance SP for ~$12 on an auction website, but the seller won't respond, I think he's bailing ;_;


----------



## ilman (Jul 7, 2013)

Got my Wacom Bamboo Pen, my first graphics tablet.   
Drawing on it is awesome, but I'll really have to get used to playing Osu! on it. (I fail even on Normal beatmaps  )


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 7, 2013)

I bought this shirt which is an amazing shirt and eats all other shirts for being lesser shirts.


----------



## Flood (Jul 7, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I bought this shirt which is an amazing shirt and eats all other shirts for being lesser shirts.


Where did you buy it?


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 7, 2013)

Flood said:


> Where did you buy it?


Got it off ebay for $12 shipped!
Here's the link if you want one~
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ash-and-pik...4?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&var=&hash=item27d4403722


----------



## Flood (Jul 8, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Got it off ebay for $12 shipped!
> Here's the link if you want one~
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ash-and-pik...4?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&var=&hash=item27d4403722


Thanks man.
I like it but I want one with smaller sprites.


----------



## kupo3000 (Jul 10, 2013)

A used but in excellent condition Asus G745 Laptop for $500 + $35 S/H


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 10, 2013)

I bought a 3DS XL in like new condition off amazon for $136.99!!!
Bought it yesterday, now I'm ANXIOUSLY waiting for it to arrive. My first XL, and I cannot wait to re-experience a lot of my games in a much better way.


----------



## Flood (Jul 10, 2013)

Bought my poster tube for comic con...well it said mailing tube and its to small to fit a poster


----------



## Redhorse (Jul 10, 2013)

$ 129.00 USD of food (to last me the month) including ramein noodles and other garbage staples, the first food in this house in two weeks.
It appears that is what a diabetic disabled veterans life is worth (in the USA) 27 years after serving his country, & 9 spinal surguries later in order to walk again. Pft.

And after a gold digging ex-wife has her way with a great career it took me 15 years to build

Yay......................................................................................

However, I skipped paying another bill so I treated myself to SMT Soul Hacker on the 3ds as a consolation and to escape my setbacks... now which demon shall I name after my ex...

This too shall pass.... ( I keep telling myself...)


----------



## Zorua (Jul 10, 2013)

$50 on Steam in preparation for the Summer Sale.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello Kitty Roller Rescue for Xbox
original disc + booklet + case + insert <3


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 10, 2013)

one of these


Spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 10, 2013)

I picked up my preordered copy of Metal Gear Solid: The Legacy Collection from GameStop today! Would've done it yesterday, but the shipment was late.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 11, 2013)

steam summer sale started...

counter strike source
arma II
arma II operation arrow head
half life complete


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 11, 2013)

Kid Icarus Uprising 3DS - AMAZING game!! <3
YuGiOh Strategy guide - for the old GBA games!


----------



## Darkipod (Jul 12, 2013)

Some paint, buckets, king sized bed, and pizza. Gonna be a wild night.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Steam Summer sale
Sim City 4 (Last good one IMO)
Bioshock
Hotline Miami
Quantum Conundrum (With All DLC)

Total: $22.54


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 12, 2013)

got more 

borderlands 2

and some dlc for it


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello Kitty softdrinks <3
New nail-file that I accidentally broke AGAIN >_> 
Bag of coated nuts
And a new can of shaving foam.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 12, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Hello Kitty softdrinks <3


 
lol that says you


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 12, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> lol that says you


 
Hey their nice softdrinks D;
Well.. their extremely sweet, fucking sugar bomb.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 12, 2013)

Castlevania mirror of fate. Finally somewhere had it for what I want to pay (£20). Not related, but I really do not like Hello Kitty, that cat annoys me.


----------



## chyyran (Jul 12, 2013)

I need help.


----------



## matthi321 (Jul 12, 2013)

a ceiling fan


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 12, 2013)

I swore I wouldn't, but I've already given in to the Steam madness. Though, not on much of anything that would actually be somewhat expensive normally. 

- Everything from the Oddboxx except for Strangers Wrath HD because my laptop is a sad machine
- Just Cause 2 because it's only $3 so how could I say no


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 12, 2013)

Bought Fez and GTAIV Limited Edition on Steam.

Also pre-ordered Shin Megami Tensei IV for $66 (the most i've spent on any 3ds game because atlus fucking sucks). That limited edition stuff better be worth it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 13, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Bag of coated nuts


 


I bought a new headset and a new USB charger for my phone.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 13, 2013)

Just bought a new home theater system from Sony, speakers were popped.
Also got a blu-ray player, really good.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm expecting a Gameboy Micro 20th Anniversary Edition, new, in the mail. I don't think I'll ever have the guts to open it. 

Oh, and I'm also expecting a Gamecube with a gameboy player.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 13, 2013)

I bought nothing today...
It's something isn't it?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 13, 2013)

Beer.
Beer.
Beer.

Oh, some old games, too, used.
PC: GTA: Vice City
Duke Nukem 3D

Xbox Classic:
Mech Assault
Far Cry Instincts
Need For Speed Underground
Half Life 2 (I had NO idea HL2 was on XB also)

And an N64 rumble pak... FINALLY!!!

Edit - Oh, and Steam games. 
Sonic Collection
McPixel
Grid
Surgeon Simulator 2013


----------



## Flood (Jul 14, 2013)

Bought some toploaders for comic books. Pretty cool but pricey for just one.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just Cause 2, and the Borderlands 2 Season Pass, was 10 bucks. =)

EDIT: And Chivalry!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 14, 2013)

hmm lets see

i got

Metal Gear Solid Legacy Collection($50)
Legend of Zelda Wind Waker($25)
Resonance of Fate(20)
Star Ocean: Last Hope international($30)
Xenosaga Episode 1($6)
xenosaga episode 2($7)

Spice and Wolf bluray combo pack(anime obviously)($60 with shipping)
a hatsune miku 2.0 nedoroid($40 with shipping)

and in the next few months i will get cause i pre-ordered

FFX/X2 hd(hope an official release date is stated soon)(40)
Kingdom Hearts ReMix 1.5(40)
Disgaea D2 limited edition($85)(yeah its pretty pricy but with all the extras its worth it)


----------



## Flood (Jul 17, 2013)

Bought this graded Zapdos card on eBay. Actually cost me less than what the raw (ungraded) ones are going for. I just really like graded cards and this is one of the cards I wanted. Would have preferred full art but it doesn't exist.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 17, 2013)

Shin Megami Tensei IV, payed off my preoder and picked it up today


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 17, 2013)

Not bought much recently but tomorrow is pay day, and I've got my eye on a LOT of treasures. PS3 slim, new TV for it, and a cuddly toy I've wanted for nearly 20 years but I'm not prepared to give details about as you'll all sneaky ninja me on eBay and I will once again be a sad panda.


----------



## Flood (Jul 25, 2013)

Got these in the mail today as a replacement for the ones that died.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 26, 2013)

Yet another limited sale Pokemon Shirt ^o^
Can't wait till it gets here, and as always ill include a pic, but this is what it looks like




I got it in White instead of black since I have way too many black shirts. 
I think I'm gonna start collecting limited Pokemon shirts


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 26, 2013)

SM 3D Land.
Pkm Rumble Blast (kinda boring)
Bread.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 26, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Bread.


what kind?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2013)

Renault Megane Convertible MK1 from '97.

Got the license plates and the papers and the keys.
Yet the car wouldn't move from it's place.
I need new jumpercables and or a new battery, so I'll head down to the local scrapyard to get a new battery first xd


----------



## Flood (Jul 26, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> what kind?


The kind that makes you wonder.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 26, 2013)

Flood said:


> The kind that makes you wonder.


 
so this?


----------



## Flood (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes sir!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2013)

Set of new jumpercables.
Would get a scrapyard battery but the scrapyard was closed :c


----------



## loco365 (Jul 26, 2013)

I got myself a pair of skullcandy earbuds that are rather nice, a $35 eShop card and this:






If you're not sure what bootleg this is exactly, ask DeliciousCinnamon. He did an LP on it.


----------



## ars25 (Jul 28, 2013)

Bought a wii for $20 dollars off of ebay and right now am playing skyward sword and metroid prime trilogy


----------



## FireSeel (Jul 28, 2013)

Skyrim -great game so far-, Saints Row: The Third Complete Edition -good game but it has an awful framerate even on the lowest settings- and Terraria. I got all of these on the Steam summer sale.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 28, 2013)

Renault Megane 1 phase 1 Convertible.

Need to fix it lightly and it's practically good to go ;D


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 28, 2013)

King of queens complete series boxset for $22


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 29, 2013)

PS Vita, $130 for the Wif/3G version, a copy of Unit 13, and an 8GB memory card.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 29, 2013)

Recent purchases? Let's see...

- Banpresto limited edition gold chocobo plushy, £38 off eBay. 
- More PS3 games than was absolutely necessary.
- Seriously considering getting a new wifi connection so I can play FF14 when it hits PS3 in a few weeks.


----------



## Langin (Jul 29, 2013)

I got a lot of stuff:


Clothes
Zelda Spirit Tracks
Shinobi
Cave Story 3D
Riiidge Racer 3D
cream gel
New Super Luigi U
Pikmin 3
Girl's Day - Female President CD
more clothes
new all-stars(black ones this time)
:3 this happened the past week


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 29, 2013)

Recently bought an Afterglow 360 wired controller cuz I was sick of using Motioninjoy and a PS3 controller.


----------



## Chary (Jul 29, 2013)

Got Final Fantasy 7 and 8 for the PS1. The two games are in really nice condition, and everything. The both of them cost me $2.00 altogether.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 29, 2013)

Superstar supergripa grips, orange with black end caps.
Pair of headset bearings.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 29, 2013)

Tales of Xillia: CE
Soon: Tales of Xillia: LE

Don't think i've bought much else since i'm broke.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 29, 2013)

Chary said:


> Got Final Fantasy 7 and 8 for the PS1. The two games are in really nice condition, and everything. The both of them cost me $2.00 altogether.


Nice find!  So what's the story? How and where did you get them in such good condition for $2?


----------



## Chary (Jul 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Nice find!  So what's the story? How and where did you get them in such good condition for $2?


Found them under a bunch of VHS's at a local thrift shop. You should've seen my face when I saw them for so cheap!


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 29, 2013)

I bought a GoPro HERO3 Silver Edition on ebay.com for $321.00 when here in Canada it would come to a total of $396.00! Saved a nice amount of cash


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2013)

A book on fox husbandry because, well, I love foxes! Sure, it cost $25 but many people on Facebook recommended I get it.  Should be here in a few days.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 30, 2013)

Downloaded the Etsy app and started poking around. 
Ended up finding 2 custom made Pokemon hats that I immediately snagged. 
I'll be sure to upload pics when I get them, but here is one that I bought from the ones she already had made. 





The other one is being Custom Made for me, and is a Gengar hat, which I am also VERY excited for.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 30, 2013)

Chary said:


> Got Final Fantasy 7 and 8 for the PS1. The two games are in really nice condition, and everything. The both of them cost me $2.00 altogether.



All the discs? You really got some deal! No box or manual? How did you pull that off?

I bought an old FFViI strategy guide because I love collecting these things and it is in great condition! I also bought Twilight Princess, which I will give another shot. Wii edition.


----------



## Chary (Jul 30, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> All the discs? You really got some deal! No box or manual? How did you pull that off?
> 
> I bought an old FFViI strategy guide because I love collecting these things and it is in great condition! I also bought Twilight Princess, which I will give another shot. Wii edition.


Original Boxes, all the covers/manuals, and each disc is present and in great condition! I really lucked out!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 30, 2013)

Chary said:


> Original Boxes, all the covers/manuals, and each disc is present and in great condition! I really lucked out!


Yeah you really did! I'm jealous!


----------



## nasune (Jul 31, 2013)

Anouther round of mostly gaming related items:
-A second Wii + motionplus controller/nunchuck combo (which will mainly be used for Quadforce)
-Famicom Network adapter
-Mickey Mouse for the Famicom
-Ocarina Of Time NTSC Gold V1.0 cartridge
-Majora's Mask demo cartridge
-Kingdom Hearts 3D
-Assassin's Creed III Liberation

And a Disney Movie Viewer with six movies.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 1, 2013)

Chary said:


> Original Boxes, all the covers/manuals, and each disc is present and in great condition! I really lucked out!


 

You sneaky little ninja  

Today was pay day for me, so after setting aside more than sufficient funds for my daughter, my bills, my day-to-day expenses until next pay day and putting a little extra aside for savings (because according to some people here I'm gung-ho with my funding and would allow my daughter to starve to buy shiny shit, here's setting that record straight for a start), I treated myself for once. Didn't buy my ocarina just yet, will probably nab it with the birthday money I usually get from my uncle. 

- Grabbed the 'Ellie' edition of The Last Of Us, mint condition, some jackass in CEX put the wrong sticker on it so it only cost me the regular £35 instead of £60. Yay me. Enjoying it so far.
- Grabbed the 11 season box set of Family Guy as both me and the lady love it.

And that's it for now. I still have money to spare, but I'm working on something big so I'm setting the rest aside for that instead of buying more random stuff. Although if a PS3 copy of Sonic Generations shows up cheap I did promise the lady that I'd grab it for her.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 1, 2013)

nasune said:


> -Ocarina Of Time NTSC Gold V1.0 cartridge
> -Majora's Mask demo cartridge


I'm keeping my eyes peeled for these, myself. BTW, fun fact: did you know that the demo cartridge actually contains the full game? It's just "locked" with a menu that limits the places you can go, and how long. And a hack/glitch (idr which) will let you access the full game.


nasune said:


> And a Disney Movie Viewer with six movies.


Are you talking about those view master scopes that have slides with movie scenes? I loved those as a kid!


----------



## nasune (Aug 1, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm keeping my eyes peeled for these, myself. BTW, fun fact: did you know that the demo cartridge actually contains the full game? It's just "locked" with a menu that limits the places you can go, and how long. And a hack/glitch (idr which) will let you access the full game.
> I saw another pair of them (both demo cards) but they were somewhat pricey (90 bucks I believe, and that didn't include shipping).
> 
> Are you talking about those view master scopes that have slides with movie scenes? I loved those as a kid!


Not quite, these were kind of like hand powered movie viewers (you basically looked into an eyepiece and rotated a crank to watch a movie).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 1, 2013)

nasune said:


> Not quite, these were kind of like hand powered movie viewers (you basically looked into an eyepiece and rotated a crank to watch a movie).


Ah. Still pretty cool though!


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 1, 2013)

Got me some drumsticks, since I've now been moved from the brass section in my HS marching band, to the Pit (Stationary percussion)

Also had the pleasure of buying school supplies with my mother.


----------



## Zaertix (Aug 1, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Got me some drumsticks, since I've now been moved from the brass section in my HS marching band, to the Pit (Stationary percussion)
> 
> Also had the pleasure of buying school supplies with my mother.


 

Wooo!! Pit! I was SL for 2 years in mine. What are you playing? I'm assuming snare kit? Pick up marimba if you can as ya know, it's fun.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 1, 2013)

Zaertix said:


> Wooo!! Pit! I was SL for 2 years in mine. What are you playing? I'm assuming snare kit? Pick up marimba if you can as ya know, it's fun.


 
Right now (As my band director actually writes our show music) I play on: low concert toms, suspended cymbal, china cymbal, wind chimes, shekere, casaba, bass drum, & the gong. And I only have 1/2 the music so far. I know I won't get a marimba part cos I've only been it percussion for 5 days now. But I have used it in out daily practices. I agree, it is fun.

Also, for the enjoyment of hopefully many. Last year's show, "The Guardians" Written/Directed by H. Brent Barton (My band director) & Jeremiah Fowler (He only writes the percussion parts.) This show got them (I hadn't joined yet) 3rd in Kentucky State finals.


I may make a thread later on (probably after the season is over) about my experiences (Screw blogs) and I would love to hear other's experiences in marching band.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 1, 2013)

Bought me a UAG case for my iPhone. Loving it so far


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Aug 1, 2013)

A 55 gallon aquarium. That includes gravel, plants, filter, air pump, stand, hoods, and other things.


----------



## Chary (Aug 1, 2013)

With all the talk about band, I decided to purchase some polish and cleaner for my Flute. I wonder how much of middle school band I can remember.

Also, I bought this sweet jacket;

http://imgur.com/3syxyn1

Might be one of my new favorite things! WOOT~


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 1, 2013)

Chary said:


> With all the talk about band, I decided to purchase some polish and cleaner for my Flute. I wonder how much of middle school band I can remember.
> 
> Also, I bought this sweet jacket;
> 
> ...


 
Playing woodwinds. Brings back memories. Some quite good but many very bad....

Thinking of jackets, I still got to get this (In black for sure)
For those of you who remember my previous avatar, it fits perfectly.
But I need to save up for a few other things first. Like every Ace Attorney game except the first one. Dang it why do I get so obsessive over those games? My wallet can't handle it.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 1, 2013)

I exchanged air for carbon dioxide.



Spoiler



Deja vu???????


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 1, 2013)

R-JTAG chip for a mate of mine.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 1, 2013)

Chary said:


> With all the talk about band, I decided to purchase some polish and cleaner for my Flute. I wonder how much of middle school band I can remember.
> 
> Also, I bought this sweet jacket;
> 
> ...


 
So proud of you, using imgur 
And that jacket~!

On topic: I just got back from Walmart, bought a Blue/Black 3DS XL ^O^
Updating it then performing a system transfer...this is taking forever..


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2013)

Spoiler











 
Custom vape box from Vintage Vapors
Vamo 3 with a Panasonic 18650 2250mAh hybrid battery, wrapped with a VaporSkinz black mamba, and topped with a Kanger Protank 1 v2 (purple)
and a 30 mL bottle of VV Bulle' 12mg 65/35

This is how I've avoided those ten thousand cigarettes I would have had since December 27th 2012.


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 1, 2013)

Two GameCubes, one from Amazon and one from eBay.
Ironically the one from Amazon was damaged and I had to ship it back.
The one from eBay was in perfect refurbished condition (plus a custom paint job)


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 1, 2013)

2 jugs of Simply Lemonade with Raspberry (its to die for!!!) and a 1TB portable hard drive for my music and photos.


----------



## LoloLakitu (Aug 1, 2013)

I bought a used Canon 500d to replace my 450d for $280 and two new lenses, a 28-70mm and a 70-210mm.


----------



## Langin (Aug 1, 2013)

Bought another pair of converse shoes(my mom did x3) --> http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/wp-gallery/0707/misc/AmericanFlag.jpg
Some clothes(again by my mom)
Bought a Nintendo Game Card Case from my stars at club Nintendo
those pikmin 3 keychains which are available at CN Europe ^o^


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 2, 2013)

I got dis




And dis




And dis




And dis




SOMEONE TAKE MY WALLET AWAY FROM ME PLS
PLS


----------



## mechadylan (Aug 2, 2013)

Recently picked up a set of D'Addario XL 10 gauge strings and some assorted nuts and washers for a guitar that I am slowly bringing back to life.  Although it is a Les Paul "copy," it has been passed down in my family for ~40 years so it means a lot to me.  Gamer related: I plan on using it for Rocksmith on my PS3 very soon.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 2, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I got dis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, my girlfriend got me that same Link plushie as a surprise when I was having a bad day. <3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 4, 2013)

I TOLD Y'ALL TO TAKE MY WALLET AWAY DAMMIT ;A;

The cool thing about those mass effect games, GameStop was running a Buy 1 get 1 free on games. So I picked up Mass effect one and Resident evil 5, and got mass effect 2 & 3 for free! I've never played them before so I'm really excited to experience them. I've Been playing Mass effect multiplayer with my best friend, and my god am I addicted.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 4, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I TOLD Y'ALL TO TAKE MY WALLET AWAY DAMMIT ;A;
> 
> The cool thing about those mass effect games, GameStop was running a Buy 1 get 1 free on games. So I picked up Mass effect one and Resident evil 5, and got mass effect 2 & 3 for free! I've never played them before so I'm really excited to experience them. I've Been playing Mass effect multiplayer with my best friend, and my god am I addicted.


Why didn't you just grab the Mass Effect Trilogy set? Though I suppose it was cheaper overall with that buy one get one deal to get them separately?


----------



## GrandRew (Aug 4, 2013)

1.5 kg of Lego Bionicle
Fallout 3 GOTY Guide
117 LP's ... inc. Gong, Matching Mole, Talking Heads. Old stuff. Black round things. Like yer Gran has.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 4, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Why didn't you just grab the Mass Effect Trilogy set? Though I suppose it was cheaper overall with that buy one get one deal to get them separately?


Indeed it was. The trilogy set was $40 at GameStop and its about $35 on amazon. 
At GameStop, all of it was $8.58 after using a coupon I had from my powerup rewards ^o^


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 4, 2013)

I bought a HAF X computer case for an upcoming build, its that worth mentioning?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 4, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Indeed it was. The trilogy set was $40 at GameStop and its about $35 on amazon.
> At GameStop, all of it was $8.58 after using a coupon I had from my powerup rewards ^o^


But the trilogy has a bunch of DLC included, doesn't it?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 4, 2013)

Bought a Boss AD-8 off Craigslist.  Normally $350+ but dude had it in like new condition for $70.



xwatchmanx said:


> But the trilogy has a bunch of DLC included, doesn't it?


Unfortunately, Xbox 360 got screwed on the trilogy set...  Only DLC packaged for 360 are the Cerberus Network (online pass) for ME2 and online pass for ME3...which is extra lame now that they're free anyway.  PS3 got almost all DLC for ME2 packaged on-disc.  PC got Zaeed and a bunch of smaller DLC for ME2 along with Bring Down the Sky, and Pinnacle Station for ME1...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 4, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Unfortunately, Xbox 360 got screwed on the trilogy set...  Only DLC packaged for 360 are the Cerberus Network (online pass) for ME2 and online pass for ME3...which is extra lame now that they're free anyway.  PS3 got almost all DLC for ME2 packaged on-disc.  PC got Zaeed and a bunch of smaller DLC for ME2 along with Bring Down the Sky, and Pinnacle Station for ME1...


Ah, I see. I knew the PS3 version got more DLC, but I never knew they got THAT much more DLC.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 4, 2013)

I bought today a modded Playstation SCPH-1004 for 5€ with the cables and a memory card, but no controller. I'll just use my ps2 controller with


EDIT: Seller said it was a SCPH-1004 but it was a SCPH-7502


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 8, 2013)

Got Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Justice for All & Professor Layton & the Curious Village on eBay.

Also got a Ness hat (Called Hatness cos puns) from fangamer.net


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 8, 2013)

HATS CAME AWWWWW YEAAAAAAA


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 8, 2013)

I bought a comb because I have a job interview tomorrow and my hair's a mess. I know, living the high life.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2013)

I recently bought the first 3 Devil May Cry games for my PS2


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 8, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> HATS CAME AWWWWW YEAAAAAAA


 

Scary enough, I've seen you in real life
;O; Stalked


----------



## S0NlC1 (Aug 8, 2013)

In the past two months I have bought:
Ps Vita
iPhone 4s
Samsung Galaxy S3
Uncharted Golden Abyiss
MUD
WRC 3
Unit 13
NFS Most Wanted
Some other PS Vita accessories (like car chargers, cases etc)


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 8, 2013)

New Super mario Bros 2 3ds on ebay for 8bucks


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 8, 2013)

I ordered a Wii wifi board (replacing a broken one.) and a Wiikey Fusion, not sure if it counts since it has yet to arrive. lol


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 8, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I ordered a Wii wifi board (replacing a broken one.) and a Wiikey Fusion, not sure if it counts since it has yet to arrive. lol


 
Where did you get the WKF? I'm assuming the MR Junkyard right?
Also what do you plan to do with it? GC or Wii?


----------



## broitsak (Aug 8, 2013)

Bought Mh3U for my brother yesterday.

Time to murder together. <3


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 9, 2013)

I just put in an amazon preorder for the Prima Zelda guide collection that comes out this December (since it's about $70 cheaper than at GameStop). Maybe that doesn't count (I'm not even paying until it ships), but figured I'd throw it out there anyway. Between this, and the Link figma, and Wind Waker HD, and A Link Between Worlds, it's looking to be a great year's-end for a Zelda fan. I can't wait.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 9, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> Where did you get the WKF? I'm assuming the MR Junkyard right?
> Also what do you plan to do with it? GC or Wii?


 

Not sure it's allowed to post what place I got it from... I would PM you the link but literally the day after I ordered the Wiikey Fusion they stopped selling them. Looked like an ass when I sent it to some one else (was a great price about half of what other places are selling them for, I am sure it's a clone or knock off though.) 

About my plans, I am planning on using it mostly for GC stuff on my Wii, I am pretty interested in mounting it to the Wii's stand or maybe inside of it as using like a 32GB SD card to keep all my GC games handy. It's not like I have a huge collection of them so 32GB would probably hold the ones I play the most.


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 9, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Not sure it's allowed to post what place I got it from... I would PM you the link but literally the day after I ordered the Wiikey Fusion they stopped selling them. Looked like an ass when I sent it to some one else (was a great price about half of what other places are selling them for, I am sure it's a clone or knock off though.)
> 
> About my plans, I am planning on using it mostly for GC stuff on my Wii, I am pretty interested in mounting it to the Wii's stand or maybe inside of it as using like a 32GB SD card to keep all my GC games handy. It's not like I have a huge collection of them so 32GB would probably hold the ones I play the most.


 

Oh you misunderstood! But you still answered my question.
I was asking  if you were going to solder the chip into a GC or Wii.
Clearly you're taking the Solderless Wii route.
And I'm not interested in buying one, I was just curious as I got a private seller to sell me a genuine new WKF with v1.0 Swiss Autoboot r216 for $25


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 9, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> Oh you misunderstood! But you still answered my question.
> I was asking if you were going to solder the chip into a GC or Wii.
> Clearly you're taking the Solderless Wii route.
> And I'm not interested in buying one, I was just curious as I got a private seller to sell me a genuine new WKF with v1.0 Swiss Autoboot r216 for $25


 

Yeah definitely going solderless this time, I had an original Wiikey that I just soldered to one of my launch Wii's it burned out or something after a few weeks, got a clone knock off version of it and solder wired that one in (wasn't too sure if soldering a board right to another board was a good idea but I followed the directions... Not sure if that was the problem but the clone is still kicking so maybe that was the problem?) I like the idea of just being able clip something in and have it work, seems like it's a pretty reliable concept.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 9, 2013)

NVIDIA Shield and AverMedia Live Gamer Portable


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 11, 2013)

Bought myself a PS3 last week. Was looking all over town for a Slim model, but I couldn't find a single one that wasn't overpriced to shit, so I just ended up getting a Super Slim with a year of PS+. Was around $250, so I didn't complain much. 


Also bought some more Verbatim DL discs so I can pirate totally backup some 360 games, as well as an IDE HDD for an Xbox I'm modding (and trading for a Phat PS3 with PS2 backwards compatibility ) and Splinter Cell. Also bought a new Micro USB cable, cuz the last one I had finally crapped out on me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2013)

Finally got a 3DS XL after doing a trade in and paying the difference. Now I can finally play games without getting a headache. And Netflix doesn't look half bad.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 11, 2013)

Pikmin 3 and Tomb Raider last night.

Tomb Raider needs better instructions. Some of the menus just make absolutely no sense to me.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 11, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Pikmin 3 and Tomb Raider last night.
> 
> Tomb Raider needs better instructions. Some of the menus just make absolutely no sense to me.


I'm assuming you mean this year's Tomb Raider? Which menus are you referring to?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 11, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm assuming you mean this year's Tomb Raider? Which menus are you referring to?


 
It took me a while to get used to the campfire menus, and like, when I finish a tomb it says "press select to see reward" and it brings up a map... and I dont know what I'm looking at. So I just close it.


----------



## S0NlC1 (Aug 11, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> NVIDIA Shield and AverMedia Live Gamer Portable


 
Let me know how the Nvidia Shield turns out, as I am thinking of getting one myself


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 11, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It took me a while to get used to the campfire menus, and like, when I finish a tomb it says "press select to see reward" and it brings up a map... and I dont know what I'm looking at. So I just close it.


That's weird... It's been a few months since I beat the game (May, I think?), but I remember it just showing me on screen what reward I got when I beat an optional tomb (I have the 360 version, BTW).


----------



## Forstride (Aug 11, 2013)

Pikmin 3 (Wii U)
Star Fox 64 (N64)
Chameleon Twist (N64)
Doubutsu no Mori (N64)
Gameshark v2.0 (N64)

Been on a bit of an N64 spree lately, and plan on picking up some more N64 games soon.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mario 64
Goldeneye 64
An N64 console
And a bunch of lighters.


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 12, 2013)

Famicom. Been wanting one of these for awhile. Now if I can find a FDS for a cheap price.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 12, 2013)

6 boxes of pizza
2 1 litters of mt dew


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 12, 2013)

Got ML: Dream Team off the eShop.



Forstride said:


> Pikmin 3 (Wii U)
> Star Fox 64 (N64)
> Chameleon Twist (N64)
> Doubutsu no Mori (N64)
> ...


...But N64 has no gaems?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 12, 2013)

soulx said:


> Got ML: Dream Team off the eShop.
> 
> 
> ...But N64 has no gaems?


Indeed, and how dare he enjoy those games, when it's factually incorrect to do so!


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 12, 2013)

Recently got XenoGC console with a couple Games and bought a replacement GB Player just for the Disc 0_0


----------



## Enchilada (Aug 14, 2013)

Super Meat Boy on Steam.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 14, 2013)

Ordered more N64 games cause I got a $125 donation from someone.

Mario Party
Banjo-Tooie
Hey You, Pikachu! (With VRU and mic)
Pokemon Snap
Glover
Paperboy 64
San Francisco Rush: Extreme Racing

I think I have a problem.  ;O;

Got some rum today too and drank with some friends around a fire.  Probably gonna do it again this weekend.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 14, 2013)

Beamng Drive Alpha Access, A Behringer Xenyx 302 USB Audio Interface, Some D'Addario 10-52s, thassabout it.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 14, 2013)

Creative Sound Blaster Z sound card. After upgrading from onboard sound, I must say I'm completely blown away by the sound quality.

One of the bet purchases I made in awhile, other than that blowjob I got from a random hooker


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Bought more N64 games today 

Scars
Mario 64
Bomberman 64
Pokemon Snap
Top Gear Rally


----------



## jargus (Aug 15, 2013)

I went to my first anime convention this weekend and aside from some things for my gf I got there I also bought

Sega Saturn
Scouter
SS3 Gogeta minifigure

Also tried Coconut juice during my break at work. Its not bad but I don't see myself paying for it again


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 16, 2013)

Just stocked up on games no one else wants to play...

Aliens: Colonial Marines
Dead Island: Riptide

And bought Alice: Madness Returns for the third time...  Digital this time though so won't be selling it off before finishing again...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 16, 2013)

Costello - STICKY MAH THREAD PLS


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> J
> Aliens: Colonial Marines


 

My heartfelt commiserations.


----------



## Issac (Aug 16, 2013)

I bought some Vinyls:
NOFX - Punk in Drublic
Sigur Rós - Kveikur (w/ bonus 10" + cd)
and one really beautiful record... limited to 500 copies: Anna von Hausswolff - Singing from the Grave.
I love one certain song there.


----------



## Zaertix (Aug 17, 2013)

I bought a 3DS capture card and sent off my 3DS today. Here's to waiting a few days to get it back.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 17, 2013)

Refurb galaxy note 10.1
sports champions 2


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2013)

24 hour PT pass in Norway.
Fuel, toll, fuel, toll, fuel and some food in Germany.

New car battery (picking it up on monday)
Sand paper, Fertan anti rust and spray paint.


----------



## Issac (Aug 17, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> 24 hour PT pass in Norway.
> Fuel, toll, fuel, toll, fuel and some food in Germany.
> 
> New car battery (picking it up on monday)
> Sand paper, Fertan anti rust and spray paint.


 
In Norway?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2013)

Yep.
24 PT access on busses, trams, metro's and trains in Oslo.


----------



## Issac (Aug 17, 2013)

Haha, tone never comes across like it should over text. I meant it like "Wtf? You're in Norway?".
That's almost in Sweden! Whoop!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2013)

Was there for a meetup with a gaming group.
Last year we went to gamescom c:
Now we went to Oslo ;D


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 17, 2013)

Got my Xillia CE <3 so pretty...and will stay mint. Not opened. Which hurts the fanboy in me greatly, but pleases the collector in me.

Recently bought an HDMI hub/switcher and some cables so I can hook my 360 and PS3 up to my monitor and headphones so I can actually console game with convenience.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 17, 2013)

I bought a Asus GTX 770 today, haven't played around with it much yet but i'm happy so far.


----------



## Atlantis_Risen (Aug 17, 2013)

I just picked up a GBA advance glacier on eBay for $16.50...in pretty good shape it seems.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 18, 2013)

Bought MK7 ^o^
Stupid Walmart not having store prices the same as online.
Online it was on sale for $30, but I'm like hell, I'll just get it full price in stores cuz I'm an inpatient bich like that(misspelt on purpose) o3o
Walmart be trippin.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 18, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Bought MK7 ^o^
> Stupid Walmart not having store prices the same as online.
> Online it was on sale for $30, but I'm like hell, I'll just get it full price in stores cuz I'm an inpatient bich like that(misspelt on purpose) o3o
> Walmart be trippin.


 
I saw one selling on CL today for $20. I could have bought it for you .... or not :]


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 18, 2013)

Hmmm... I might as well bite. I have an annoying scratch on my phone that I don't want to get any worse, so I bought a Spigen Slim Armor and a Spigen Nano Slim Tempered Glass screen shield. Which, actually looks fucking fantastic.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Bought MK7 ^o^
> Stupid Walmart not having store prices the same as online.
> Online it was on sale for $30, but I'm like hell, I'll just get it full price in stores cuz I'm an inpatient bich like that(misspelt on purpose) o3o
> Walmart be trippin.


why note just use site to store?
buy online and pick up in store


----------



## broitsak (Aug 18, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> I saw one selling on CL today for $20. I could have bought it for you .... or not :]


:3
Thanks 



Joe88 said:


> why note just use site to store?
> buy online and pick up in store


Nah, I didn't mind the extra $10, I wouldn't have used them for anything else anyway. But I did consider that.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 18, 2013)

FFXIV:ARR standard.
Why not I says. It's cheap and fun enough to last me a while.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2013)

Bought my own 360 for my room so I can finally stop sharing with the family. Was only $100 and it has a 120gb HDD with a jasper motherboard so no worries about overheating~
Can't wait too it gets here, will post pics of all my halo games on it :3


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Aug 18, 2013)

The Humble Bundle (PC):
Dead Island GOTY, Saint's Row 2, Saint's Row: The Third + all DLC, Metro 2033, Risen, Risen 2, Sacred Citadel and Sacred 2 Gold.


----------



## Xotadi (Aug 18, 2013)

A GameCube to portabalise


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 18, 2013)

Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermal Paste 4g(€5)
New Display for iPod Classic 120gb (€5)
Killzone 2 (€5 used)
Darksiders II (€10 new)
Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City (€12 new)
Resident Evil 6 (€10 new)
Rage Anarchy Edition(€8 new)
LITE-ON DVD BURNER (€20) for my moms pc
HD COMPONENT AV Cable Lead for Sony Playstation PS3(€4)For capture card
A Day to Remember - What Separates Me From You cd(€6)
i have to stop buying things because i am moving to canada in 3 months and i won't be able to bring everything i have with me 
also all games are for PS3


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2013)

M&L: Dream Team: 
Best game ever.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 23, 2013)

MINE
IT IS MINE
;O;


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 23, 2013)

Got a Wii U and Batman Arkham City ^o^


----------



## beundertaker (Aug 23, 2013)

sata cables yo. if i can score a 4tb hdd internal or external for $100 on blk friday, ill be set.

and an rghd 360 slim. will rarely use it but there are a couple games i wanted to play and it should hold its resale value decently enough


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 23, 2013)

mario kart 7


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 23, 2013)

A book for my english literature studies.
Coz learning is fun


----------



## lismati (Aug 23, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion 2, and the shit thing was it came out to be Cart-only. I want mah box ;_;

Also, a Shengshou 4x4x4 cube, as the core on my old one somehow broke. Don't ask me how, no ideas here.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 23, 2013)

Had to buy a few things this week.

Few presents for a friend of mine, her birthday is on the 2nd of September and I found a few things she'd love for sale so I decided to just grab them now. Got her a Claptrap figurine, Ninja chopsticks, and a dodecahedron Rubik's Cube, cuz she loves Rubik's cubes. 

Also bought a couple things to softmod an Original XBOX, Splinter Cell and a Gameshark + Memory card. Hopefully I can get that done and shipped out tomorrow, as I traded it for an old PS3 Phat...

Also bought a new cap, distribution block, and 6 Gauge wiring kit for my amp. Gonna clean up the install while I replace my old cap that blew the other day >.<


----------



## Flood (Aug 23, 2013)

Bought Mario kart 64 at a thrift store like a month ago. Not sure if I already have this one or the SNES one. Bought an English Book for my class yesterday. Also bought some red cardstock paper that was on sale at Michael's. Was tempted to buy some Copic markers that were on sale but I don't even know how to draw so...

Still need to post pictures of my Comic Con pickups.


----------



## pubert09 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just bought Ratchet & Clank Collection and Paramore's new CD.
And some new sunglasses.


----------



## Chary (Aug 23, 2013)

Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Sefi (Aug 23, 2013)

Berserk manga volume 34.  Finally have them all, 1-36 and 37 comes out in December.  So many are out of print and Dark Horse Comics has said they have no intention of reprinting them either.  The price on some volumes is getting out of control.


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 23, 2013)

Final Fantasy XIV A Realm Reborn


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sega Saturn Model 1 with _"Panzer Dragoon"_ and _"Sega Rally Championship"_... Now I just need a stack of blank CD's some additional peripherals.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2013)

orgin humble bundle, disgaea 3 and im gonna buy Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nowt to do with gaming but I just bought a HunterF case for my Galaxy Note 2. Only took 4 weeks to get to the UK from Singapore but it was worth it! Looks the biz!

Oh, and a bright red Richie Sambora Stratocaster.   Set me back a few quid.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2013)

The copy of The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap that I ordered from Amazon arrived today. Great game, so far. I could've just played the ambassador version on my 3DS (which I spent about $140 to get an ambassador 3DS for, and use two licenses to double-transfer everything on my 3DS XL while keeping my friend code and social data), but I'd rather play it on the original hardware because I'm an elitist snob like that.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 24, 2013)

Got my RWBY shirt finally~


----------



## air2004 (Aug 24, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Hi there, just a thread I never saw on this forums, that other forums have, so GBAtemp requires this thread.
> Here share what you recently bought.
> For an example, I bought New Super Mario Bros 2.
> And, buying small things such as gum, or a pair of condoms: nope.avi
> ...


Did you say you bought some small condoms lol j/k

I just bought a Galaxy S4 a couple days ago and rooted it yesterday . Dropbox hooked me up with an extra 50GB of space for the next 2 years too .


----------



## S0NlC1 (Aug 25, 2013)

knobydobs said:


> The Humble Bundle (PC):
> Dead Island GOTY, Saint's Row 2, Saint's Row: The Third + all DLC, Metro 2033, Risen, Risen 2, Sacred Citadel and Sacred 2 Gold.


 
 do you have some of the codes for them spare? I can trade you for some of this months humble bundle codes


----------



## emigre (Aug 25, 2013)

Bought new converses:



Spoiler










 
Weeaboo shit on top of the snes



Spoiler










 
For shits and giggles, here's the gaems I bought this month



Spoiler


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 25, 2013)

Guild Wars 2. I haven't actually bought it yet, just waiting for the weekend trial to be over but will definitely buy it.


----------



## lismati (Aug 25, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> dodecahedron Rubik's Cube, cuz she loves Rubik's cubes.


 
What brand?


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 25, 2013)

Gateway 3DS.

Shimano RT56 180mm disc rotor + fittings.
180mm post mount adapter
KMC X9-73 chain
Shimano HG50 9 speed cassette
32t middle chainring.
2 Shimano bb51 bottom bracket

Other than the gateway, nothing really interesting there, just replacement parts.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 26, 2013)

I am ready as a freshman in highschool. I got my school supplies, made sure that I'm extra prepared and organized. Hope I get the best this year.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 26, 2013)

Arcade Hecarim skin for League of Legends.
Coz Rainbow Ponies are cool


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 27, 2013)

My reservation card for my Xbox One



HERE I COME NEXT GEN


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 27, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> My reservation card for my Xbox One
> View attachment 4086
> HERE I COME NEXT GEN


 
I am so sorry.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> My reservation card for my Xbox One
> View attachment 4086
> HERE I COME NEXT GEN


 
MICROSOFT IN GAMING DROOLS
SONY RULES


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 27, 2013)

My first time having any money in a while, and I went and bought some much needed food. I've lost 35 pounds in the past 7 weeks from lack of eating. Thats about all I can find reasonable to spend money on at this point.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 27, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I am so sorry.


I'm not, I'm excited as hell. My discount knocks it down too about the price of a PS4, and I get a $50 target gift card so I can pick up a good game. 


ComeTurismO said:


> MICROSOFT IN GAMING DROOLS
> SONY RULES


They both still do what Nintendont ;O;


----------



## Chary (Aug 27, 2013)

2$: Pignite Pokemon plush
3$: Tetris PS2
1$: Bootleg Tomb Raider on Funstation 1. ;A;


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 27, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> My reservation card for my Xbox One
> View attachment 4086
> HERE I COME NEXT GEN


Fucking casual gaming, media watching, Kinect waving, DRM-promoting scum.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 27, 2013)

Got a 32GB thumb drive. Now it's loaded with movies ready to watch on my TV.


----------



## emigre (Aug 27, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I'm not, I'm excited as hell. My discount knocks it down too about the price of a PS4, and I get a $50 target gift card so I can pick up a good game.
> 
> They both still do what Nintendont ;O;


 

Should have used then discount on a PS4 ;O;


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 27, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> My reservation card for my Xbox One
> 
> HERE I COME NEXT GEN


 

You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 27, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> My reservation card for my Xbox One
> View attachment 4086
> HERE I COME NEXT GEN


 
Don't listen to anyone in this thread, they're just haters. Good on you for getting what you like.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Fucking casual gaming, media watching, Kinect waving, DRM-promoting scum.


YOU HUSH THEY CALLED TAKE BACKS ;A;



emigre said:


> Should have used then discount on a PS4 ;O;


I'm getting both actually, I'll just be getting Xbone day one. PS4 will come later, since I'm primarily an Xbox gamer (Love my Achievements.)



ShadowSoldier said:


> You have my deepest condolences.


Thanks, ill return them to you twice as much for your wii u ;O;


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 27, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> YOU HUSH THEY CALLED TAKE BACKS ;A;
> 
> 
> I'm getting both actually, I'll just be getting Xbone day one. PS4 will come later, since I'm primarily an Xbox gamer (Love my Achievements.)
> ...


 

Don't accept returns. Store policy.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2013)

chavosaur -  
Anyhoo, got a study desk - HANDY FOR HIGH SCHOOL.


----------



## Chary (Aug 27, 2013)

A nice stock of gum for the new school year. Fastest way to make friends quickly in high school? Be the cool kid with candy. Or drugs...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 27, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> YOU HUSH THEY CALLED TAKE BACKS ;A;


Wishy washy, promise-breaking scum.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 28, 2013)

I finally, FINALLY bought my PS3 3D gaming display from GameStop (the manager had another GameStop ship it to their location for me, and it took almost a month for some reason). After the shelf-worn discount and $50 reward coupon I used, I only paid $113.

First thing I did upon getting home and setting it up was boot up Super Smash Bros. Brawl on the Wii, as opposed to one of my actual HD consoles (because some men want to watch the world burn). And good god, the game looks gorgeous thanks to the refresh rate and buttery smooth frame rate alone, even at 480p. I might even start playing my 480p compatible 6th gen games on it too, just for those smooth frames.


----------



## rg (Aug 28, 2013)

Just got a new turtle: Mauremys reevesii


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2013)

TOTALLY PREORDERED A 2DS THAT THING IS GORGEOUS AND WONDERFUL


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> TOTALLY PREORDERED A 2DS THAT THING IS GORGEOUS AND WONDERFUL


 
I just ordered a hammer...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2013)

71 quid in fuel.

I should stop driving so much lol


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 29, 2013)

Got a couple games from the Rockstar sale on XBL, and a few indie games~


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 30, 2013)

Walked into GameStop today and preordered both the WW HD Wii U bundle, and the GameStop-exclusive deluxe physical copy of WW HD with the Ganon figurine. This is in addition to the GameStop preorders I have on Zelda: aLBW and the Skyward Sword figma, as well as the Amazon preorder I have on the Prima Zelda guide collection (since it's nearly 50% less than at GameStop).

Unrelated to all that (but still related to Zelda), I did pick up the Wii VC version of A Link to the Past, both for collection purposes and because I don't yet own the original SNES cart (though I own the GBA port).

My wallet is crying and won't stop.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 30, 2013)

Bought an amp, after market head unit, and various installation kits for my sisters car, gonna put a 10" sub in it with a 200W 2ch amp.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 30, 2013)

Got a Galaxy S3 (First phone woot! posting from it too) and some textbooks for AP World History. Good lord sophomore year is going to suck.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 30, 2013)

got a nes advantage


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 30, 2013)

Blade Symphony


----------



## techboy (Aug 30, 2013)

Used laptop (Dell latitude d630) for $129. Came with new battery, and it looks and works like new.

Also, textbooks to the tune of $761 last week, and $40 in gas since I commute to university.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Walked into GameStop today and preordered the WW HD Wii U bundle


Now I'm so sorry
;O;


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

Bought a can of Betty Crockers Rich & Creamy vanilla frosting and  humble origin bundle.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 30, 2013)

I bought a bunch of GC games:
- Super Smash Bros. Melee
- Star Fox Adventures
- Mario Party 4
I have pretty much every GC game I want now, short of Zelda: Four Swords Adventures and F-Zero GX.

Edit: Also just bought AVGN Adventures: http://store.steampowered.com/app/237740 Looks great.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 30, 2013)

Bought NSMB2 DLCS.
LOVE DEM


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 31, 2013)

Books for school, a tshirt, and 2 CDs. Buying school books blow.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 31, 2013)

Bully: Scholarship Edition from Xbox LIVE for $3.96 after tax.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 31, 2013)

^me too, even thought I bought it for the same price a month ago on steam

Also bought journey,  retro/grade, and dyad on psn


----------



## Langin (Aug 31, 2013)

Got a 360 S 250Gb for €166 with Darksiders II, Batman Arkham City and two controllers + a month of xbox live gold
Final Fantasy XIII(new in seal) for €10.-
Halo 3(KOREAN EDITION <3) €5.-
Some microsoft points for Ultimate Marvel Vs Capcom 3
Zelda Skyward Sword Limited Editon(you know the one with the controller!) new for €55  I was darn lucky!
I guess so other stuff as well.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 31, 2013)

Langin said:


> Got a 360 S 250Gb for €166 with Darksiders II, Batman Arkham City and two controllers + a month of xbox live gold
> Final Fantasy XIII(new in seal) for €10.-
> Halo 3(KOREAN EDITION <3) €5.-
> Some microsoft points for Ultimate Marvel Vs Capcom 3


 
You made out pretty well there.  UMVC3 is on sale on the Xbox LIVE Marketplace for $15 until through Monday and all DLC is half off I believe.


----------



## Langin (Aug 31, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> You made out pretty well there. UMVC3 is on sale on the Xbox LIVE Marketplace for $15 until through Monday and all DLC is half off I believe.


 

Yes I noticed I am very pleased with my purchase. I bought some DLC characters as well.(Jill FTW!) I already played it before on Vita and I loved it. Too bad those games for gold aren't anything too special.


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2013)

This thing. 

What I really wanted was this but it's $100 around here and the Gerber was $20. 

It's decent enough. It lacks a nail file and scissors, but that's why I have this little guy.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 31, 2013)

Langin said:


> Yes I noticed I am very pleased with my purchase. I bought some DLC characters as well.(Jill FTW!) I already played it before on Vita and I loved it. Too bad those games for gold aren't anything too special.


I've downloaded all of the games for gold without any intention of playing any of them.  I've been sitting on a pretty huge backlog of 360 games that I'm slowly getting through...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 1, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Now I'm so sorry
> ;O;


You should be! My poor wallet! :'(


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 1, 2013)

Didn't buy but had a 25in Crt Tv gave to me, first thing I did was hooked up my Svideo\Av Modded Genesis to it. Been feeling alittle nostalgia the picture looks great on it. sadly it doesn't have svideo input so I'm only able to try out the AV mod portion. Still it looks tons better than it does on my LCD Tv


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 1, 2013)

A hooker.


----------



## Chary (Sep 1, 2013)

Bought UMVC3. Gee, I wonder what character I will be playing as...


----------



## Plstic (Sep 1, 2013)

Bought a PSP 3000 because my PSP 1000 sucks and I also bought P3P.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 2, 2013)

15 months more PS+. I'm good until December 2014.


----------



## nasune (Sep 3, 2013)

My Dreamcast (NTSC-J) came in yesterday, and I bought Castlevania Legends (GB) (NTSC-J), Link's Awakening DX (GB/C), Ginga Denshou (FDS), a Sharp RF converter for the Twin famicom (in the hope that it works for the famicom as well), and this puppy:


Spoiler


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 3, 2013)

I got outbid on the two cuddly chocobos I've been hunting and there weren't any more on the web (the Banpresto blue and green ones, if anyone ever wants to part with either, gimme a shout) so I hit the town, grabbed the new season of Big Bang Theory, a phoenix for my High Elf Warhammer army so my friend who thinks his Skaven have a chance can be proven wrong in style, treated my fiancee to a nice evening. Overall I think I used the funds well.


----------



## Issac (Sep 5, 2013)

I bought this today, new in box 



Spoiler


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 5, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> A hooker.


you don't buy hookers... you rent them


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 5, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> you don't buy hookers... you rent them


 
Well excuuuuuse me, it's not like I got around renting hookers all day.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 8, 2013)

I finished paying off my Zelda Wii U bundle at GameStop. Now for the long wait...

I also picked up Tomb Raider Trilogy and Metal Gear Solid 3D: Snake Eater.

I already have the latter in the MGS Legacy Collection, but wanted a way to play it on the go. I ended up returning it though because the frame rate was god awful to the point where I couldn't possibly enjoy it. Plus the control scheme is awful. I know it's designed with the CPP in mind, but even other CPP-suggested games like Resident Evil: Revelations have great single-stick controls.

I used the return credit to get Twilight Princess on Wii (for collection purposes) and Batman Arkham Asylum: GotY Edition on PS3. My gf has been wanting to play the latter, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## emigre (Sep 8, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I already have the latter in the MGS Legacy Collection, but wanted a way to play it on the go. I ended up returning it though because the frame rate was god awful to the point where I couldn't possibly enjoy it. Plus the control scheme is awful. I know it's designed with the CPP in mind, but even other CPP-suggested games like Resident Evil: Revelations have great single-stick controls.


 

BUT THE TREEEDDDD MAKES IT MORE IMMERSIVE!

I still can't believe I bought that bastard version of the gaem.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Sep 8, 2013)

a 3DS XL with 4.5 fw!


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 8, 2013)

nasune said:


> My Dreamcast (NTSC-J) came in yesterday, and I bought Castlevania Legends (GB) (NTSC-J), Link's Awakening DX (GB/C), Ginga Denshou (FDS), a Sharp RF converter for the Twin famicom (in the hope that it works for the famicom as well), and this puppy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler




If you paid more than a tenner for it, I feel sorry for you.

Anyway, got a set of Yu-Gi-Oh cards because nostalgia.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 8, 2013)

DigitalDeviant said:


> a 3DS XL with 4.5 fw!


 
OMG!! Get the Gateway 3DS!!!! ;O;


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> If you paid more than a tenner for it, I feel sorry for you.
> 
> Anyway, got a set of Yu-Gi-Oh cards because nostalgia.




If all your knowledge of retro gaming comes from AVGN you are the one who should be pitied.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 8, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> If all your knowledge of retro gaming comes from AVGN you are the one who should be pitied.


 
Not really. (I have an SNES and N64) But the Jaguar still sucked.
That was just the first video that came to mind.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 9, 2013)

emigre said:


> BUT THE TREEEDDDD MAKES IT MORE IMMERSIVE!
> 
> I still can't believe I bought that bastard version of the gaem.


The 3D in that gaem isn't even that good, as far as 3DS gaemz go. How they were able to put so much effort into entirely new graphics, but not into the frame rate, controls, or titular 3D effect is beyond me.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 9, 2013)

Veho said:


> This thing.
> 
> What I really wanted was this but it's $100 around here and the Gerber was $20.
> 
> It's decent enough. It lacks a nail file and scissors, but that's why I have this little guy.


I have a Leatherman PST myself


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> I have a Leatherman PST myself


Nice. 
I have... some kind of large Leatherman multitool but it's too huge and heavy to carry around in a pocket.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 9, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> If all your knowledge of retro gaming comes from AVGN you are the one who should be pitied.


all my knowledge comes from hookers.... is that ok?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> all my knowledge comes from hookers.... is that ok?


 
Yes, it is up to your mother to educate you!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Sep 9, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> OMG!! Get the Gateway 3DS!!!! ;O;


 
Yup, I'm waiting for mine via ModchdipsDirect. Ordered it the same day I picked up the 3DS XL!

edit: The owner reset the 3DS and thankfully did not update it. The wireless came disabled and I put I blocked all wireless/internet features with a passcode lock! Not making the same mistake with my original 3DS that's on 6.0 AND continuously asking me to update!


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just bought a new TV. Got sick of not having a decent screen for my PS3 gaming.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 11, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Just bought a new TV. Got sick of not having a decent screen for my PS3 gaming.


What TV?


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 12, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> What TV?


 
Nothing flashy, just a 19 inch LED. Full 1080p, HDMI, USB connection, etc. Not gonna complain for only £50.

other purchases include DOA 5 Ultimate Edition, Super Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition, and COD Black Ops 2 (was only a tenner).


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 12, 2013)

I got SkullCandy headphones - REALLY GOOD QUALITY BRAH


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 12, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I got SkullCandy headphones - REALLY GOOD QUALITY BRAH


 
I had some Skullcandy Low Riders a few years back, got them from a market for a tenner. The folding ones. They were awesome sound quality, at least compared to the Poundland ones I was using before. Must invest in some more.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 13, 2013)

I got a six pack of socks...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 13, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I got a six pack of socks...


Don't get wasted!


----------



## anthonyplep (Sep 13, 2013)

A little on the expensive side but this:



Spoiler











 
Games from left to right are:


Quinty
Mighty Bomb Jack
Buggy Popper
Adventure Island
Ghosts n Goblins
Star Force
Lode Runner
DuckTales
Golgo 13
Mario 3
Takeshi's Challenge
I love it like a baby I never wanted...a 30 year old Japanese baby


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 13, 2013)

New TV arrived this morning, so today's plan is to hit up PSN with the last of my 'can be pissed away without consequences' money (IE: Whatever's left after bills and Freya's expenses are taken into account, plus a little extra set aside for rainy days) and abuse the reductions I discovered last night, like Silent Hill being only £1.20 something.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 13, 2013)

Trustfire X8 Torch


Spoiler










Nitecore i4 charger
4 x Sanyo 2600mAh 18650 batteries


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 13, 2013)

A PC!!!!!!
Finally, after 6 years, I've got a PC. And a rather good one (to me).


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 13, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> A PC!!!!!!
> Finally, after 6 years, I've got a PC. And a rather good one (to me).



Specs? Laptop or desktop?


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Specs? Laptop or desktop?


Desktop
i5-4570
4GB RAM
1TB HDD
HD 7750
B85 MB (forgot name)
All for $650


----------



## Silverthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

This, for 20 euros:


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2013)

I didn't buy it, but Michael recently bought this adorable plushie for me!




I did recently buy Pokemon Rumble U for my Wii U as well.


----------



## Smuff (Sep 14, 2013)

I just bought a bicycle on account of my car's engine blowing up into a tangled mass of twisted metalwork.
Also, lots of accessories for said bicycle.


----------



## nasune (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Not really. (I have an SNES and N64) But the Jaguar still sucked.
> That was just the first video that came to mind.


I paid 50 bucks for the Jaguar, and, honestly, that was more than worth it. There are some fun games on that machine, and even if there weren't, from a collector's point of view, it is a somewhat rare console which makes is fun to have.

On another note, I bought a Datach for my Famicom, a copy of Kid Icarus Uprising, and this:


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2013)

`kingdom hearts 1.5 hd remix


----------



## Chary (Sep 14, 2013)

SmokeyTheDog said:


> Got these for bout $40 shipped :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is it me? Or does that FireRed look weird?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 14, 2013)

Chary said:


> Is it me? Or does that FireRed look weird?


 

Indeed.

Fire(space)(space)Red


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2013)

SmokeyTheDog said:


> Got these for bout $40 shipped :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## Speedster (Sep 15, 2013)

Just bought one of theese off of eBay...they're so cool!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2013)

LEGO City Undercover for the Wii U


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 16, 2013)

[USED] White Nintendo Wii with cables only (45$)
[USED] Wii Remote + Nunchuk + Motion Plus (30$)
[NEW] Golden Eye 007 + Golden Classic Controller Pro (24$)
[USED] Wii Remote (20$)
[NEW] Red Steel 2 + Motion Plus (21$)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 19, 2013)

Just bought a wireless mouse for my laptop and a bluetooth dongle cuz I can't seem to find the ten I have laying around somewhere


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 19, 2013)

Grabbed Infamous 2 in Asda for a fiver earlier.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 20, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Just bought a wireless mouse for my laptop and a bluetooth dongle cuz I can't seem to find the ten I have laying around somewhere


Have you tried leaving out mousetraps? Make sure to bait them with cheese!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 20, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Have you tried leaving out mousetraps? Make sure to bait them with cheese!


 
I keep losing the bluetooth dongles, not the mice


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 20, 2013)

A Link To The Past Japanese V1.0 (Speedrunning purposes)
Mother 3 (Waiting for it in the mail)
Donkey Kong Country 2 V1.0 (US Copy, speedrunning purposes. Comes in the mail tomorrow).
N64 Expansion Pak


----------



## VashTS (Sep 20, 2013)

250gb hdd $10
n64 for $10, controller for $5
traded android phone for xbox 360 kinect


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 20, 2013)

Reddit gold, then I got shadowbanned for no reason.
Fuck Reddit. GBATemp master race.
(I still miss that money. I might just dispute the charge. And the admin is being a right dick about it.)

EDIT: Nearly forgot, grabbed that new Sonic racing game for $5 off Steam.


----------



## Chary (Sep 20, 2013)

Brand new Westinghouse LCD Flat screen TV (Wall mounted FTW). I'm using it as PC monitor. So sweet!


----------



## emigre (Sep 21, 2013)

Here are the no gaems I picked up recently:


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 21, 2013)

I picked up my Zelda Wii U bundle yesterday (already paid it off a while back, but still)!


----------



## cracker (Sep 21, 2013)

An original DS (Mario Kart model) in near mint condition for $2.50 at a thrift shop and a Tsunami 1000x e-cig.

Re wireless mice issues: My kid lost my wireless mouse I used for my Pi a long time ago but I had the receiver. Finally found the mouse but the receiver went missing. Then I found the receiver again but the mouse is gone! It's almost like the plot of a movie where there will be something epic happening if they are reunited.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Lite-On 24X iHAS124 for burning GTAV


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 21, 2013)

Got gifted this from a old classmate who I modded his PS3 for him.
Only in blue LED's


----------



## Plstic (Sep 23, 2013)

Got a years subscription to Crunchy Roll and GTA V  last tuesday.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 24, 2013)

I picked up Dishonored for PS3 yesterday. Pretty good game, so far.

I also got some Amazon items I ordered over the past couple days...

-Mega Man Zero for the GBA (I have the Zero collection on DS,  but I'd like to own the games on their original system as well so I can play on the GB Player)

-The Versus Perfect Guide for Zelda: Majora's Mask. It's in pretty fair condition, and still has the poster that came with it.

-A pair of SNES/N64/GCN audio/S-video cables. I'm actually irritated about this because I received a pair of dual composite/S-video multi-system cables instead, which isn't what was advertised in the description or picture and, more importantly, often have lower video quality and/or don't output true S-video. Fortunately, the seller was cooperative and I should be getting a replacement soon.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 25, 2013)

Tenchi Muyo Movie Collections and the Ova limited editions on Blu-ray, spent alittle over $110 on that. I already had all the originals on dvd including the first releases so this will look nice in my Tenchi collection. The only ones I don't have is the Pretty Sammy series but I'm not that interested in that. One day I may get them just for completeness sake.



xwatchmanx said:


> -The Versus Perfect Guide for Zelda: Majora's Mask. It's in pretty fair condition, and still has the poster that came with it.


Sweet, I've still got my Versus guide for Oot, actually I have 2 different versus guides, One is the collectors edition with the 2 posters. Its almost in mint condition with one little cut on the cover, I bought it like that though when it was new, its been put up ever since. actually I have almost every guide for Oot not sure why I collected them back then.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 25, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Tenchi Muyo Movie Collections and the Ova limited editions on Blu-ray, spent alittle over $110 on that. I already had all the originals on dvd including the first releases so this will look nice in my Tenchi collection. The only ones I don't have is the Pretty Sammy series but I'm not that interested in that. One day I may get them just for completeness sake.
> 
> 
> Sweet, I've still got my Versus guide for Oot, actually I have 2 different versus guides, One is the collectors edition with the 2 posters. Its almost in mint condition with one little cut on the cover, I bought it like that though when it was new, its been put up ever since. actually I have almost every guide for Oot not sure why I collected them back then.


I did a lot of Amazon review research before grabbing that Versus guide. apparently, a lot of the MM guides (and guides for those old games in particular) were incredibly incomplete and inaccurate in major ways. Even the Nintendo Power one was seriously incomplete.

Even in the case of this Versus guide, it has some occasional errors. In the first 10 pages alone, I've seen the day and night locations of the Clock Town stray fairy swapped on the map (even though the actual description says it correctly), the Business Scrubs are consistently called "Akindo Nuts," for some reason, and the scarecrow is said to retain his usefulness to pull you to items with the hookshot from OoT, which isn't true. Overall it's pretty neat though, with some humor peppered throughout.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 25, 2013)

HTC Shift X9500
125 quid c:

Still playing with it setting things up.


----------



## BowserTheMagnificent (Sep 26, 2013)

Two bottles of brandy
JXD S73000
Ingredients for tonight's elk pot roast
Black American Spirits
Random shit from the Mexican grocery store
Quarter ounce of pot for my girlfriend

Yeah, I'm classy, huh?


----------



## Flood (Sep 26, 2013)

A Wii balance board to use as a wireless scale and a keyboard that I need to get a ac adapter for.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Sep 26, 2013)

A condom.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 26, 2013)

Project Gotham Racing
Halo 1
Sealed copy of Splinter Cell
Oddworld: Munch's Oddysee
Monkey Hero
Millenium Soldier Expendable


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 26, 2013)

Finally got the suction cup mount for my GoPro HERO 3 Silver Edition. 



pyromaniac123 said:


> Halo 1


 
Good choice


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2013)

Got a USB mini cable and a Memory card reader 
http://dx.com/p/memory-card-reader-usb-47
http://dx.com/p/usb-to-mini-usb-download-cable-150cm-length-113425


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thats a mini usb cable 
Its different than micro usb


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> Thats a mini usb cable
> Its different than micro usb


 

Oops, sorry xp


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 1, 2013)

Getting a new laptop for my birthday, paid for half of it (was $320 on a deal site).

Also will be buying a Vita from Bortzy, which will be nice


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Got gifted this from a old classmate who I modded his PS3 for him.
> Only in blue LED's


 
i have the same one!
also got inazuma eleven 3 bomb blast


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 2, 2013)

Bought three Axolotl's (aka Mudkip).
-Leucistic (Glow under blue light)
-White Albino
-Melanoid (glow under blue light)



Spoiler













Spoiler










 
Yeah I know, I take terrible blurry pictures, this phone camera sucks. 
I'll take better pictures once we properly set up their tanks.


----------



## nasune (Oct 3, 2013)

Just picked up the Limited Edition Wind Waker HD (the version with the ganondorf figurine).


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 3, 2013)

Coolrunner chip, NAND-X wires, R-JTAG chip, Car body filler and a new can of primer.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 4, 2013)

Afterglow AX.1 Controller


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 4, 2013)

Recently got the Woody and the Jack Skellington figure for Disney Infinity. Along with two Power Discs pack, turns out its discs i already have


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, I technically didn't bought it but I bought a faceplate for the 360 of Eternal Sonata c:
This time it's Beat.


Spoiler








4th one


 
It's being send to Sicklyboy now.
He's going to ship it to me then c:

Sick, many thankies again chap <3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 5, 2013)

Borderlands 2 was on sale on Steam today, so I figured I might as well grab it. Also bought the Humble Bundle, though I didn't pay for the extra games. Just wanted to grab a legit copy of Red Faction Armageddon really.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 5, 2013)

Humble Weekly sale, and I pledged game price to Mighty No.9, Shantae and Hyper Light Drifter.
Considering getting FF7 and Borderlands 2 since they're on sale. Already bought BL2 for a friend as a very late birthday present.



SolidSnake95 said:


> A condom.


 
It's okay, your hand can't give you diseases.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 5, 2013)

OK. I'm changing the rules. It matters. 
I recently got my self a medium Iced Cappuicino from a Tim Hortons that just opened next to my house!  
Ya'll may not know, but its a coffee shop.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 5, 2013)

Got GTA4 from Satangel because I hate my non-Steam launch copy.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 5, 2013)

Last thing I spent any serious money on was GTA 5, but I also treated myself to Afterburner Climax and Flower from PSN. Kinda opposite ends of the spectrum but great games nonetheless. Money's gonna be tight from now on though so I doubt I'll be posting much more in this topic. Got a £150 water bill to pay, my fiancee's birthday in a week, a tonne of other bills that all chose to hit at the same bloody time, and then my daughter (now officially named Freya Mari Fielding for those keeping track) is due to descend on the earth to begin her reign of terror on the 27th. So my bank balance these days simply reads 'don't ask'.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 5, 2013)

Got myself Shinobi for dirty cheap


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 5, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Got myself Shinobi for dirty cheap


 
I have it too, don't really like it.


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 5, 2013)

Bought Etrian Odyssey Untold for myself and Studio Ghibli's "The Cat Returns" for my girlfriend. c:
Though she's getting me Pokemon Y so it's not exactly a fair trade, kukuku.

Also bought the NDS emulator on android developed by exophase. And there goes all my money!


----------



## Silverthorn (Oct 5, 2013)

Bought a protective case for my phone, old one was too cheap and got broken.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 5, 2013)

Arriving in my homestead on Monday along with a couple of games _("Sonic the Hedgehog", "Shinobi" and a couple more  )._


Spoiler


----------



## Zeliga (Oct 5, 2013)

*The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD Wii U Limited Edition Bundle!!  *


----------



## emigre (Oct 5, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I picked up the 3DS port of Tales of the Abyss used from GameStop because of Emigre's weeaboo rants about how good it is.  I've never played the original game (or any Tales game, for that matter), and I generally don't care much for JRPGs (I think I can count on one hand the JRPGs I care about). Regardless, a few hours into the game, and I absolutely love it.


 

I have fantastic taste in gaems.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 5, 2013)

Preodered Pokemon X from Gamestop

Though I didn't buy it, I know my mother bought me a Zelda Wii U bundle for my birthday in 9 days


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 5, 2013)

emigre said:


> I have fantastic taste in gaems.


Late to the party, much? 

Anyway, I picked up my Deluxe physical copy of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD at GameStop yesterday. It feels so weird that I won't actually use the disc for a while, since I already beat the digital copy a few days ago.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 5, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Anyway, I picked up my Deluxe physical copy of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD at GameStop yesterday.


 
We're so sorry for you...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> We're so sorry for you...


Foxi4So...

Oh, never mind.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 5, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Foxi4So...
> 
> Oh, never mind.


 
Foxi4SEGA is what you wanted to say.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Foxi4SEGA is what you wanted to say.


Foxi4SEGA does what Ninten-doxi.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 6, 2013)

Pre-Ordered Pokemon Y.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 6, 2013)

Final Fantasy XIV, A Realm Reborn and quite content with it! Though no second month even if i like it, too many games in the backlog.


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 6, 2013)

I got a flash drive that won't open. But instead of smashing it with a hammer like I should and is something I'd like to try, I'm returning it to the store to get another one.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2013)

My Glaceon Plushie finally came in the mail a few days ago! 

So fucking cute! ;O;


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 8, 2013)

I picked up a second copy of Kirby Super Star Ultra from GameStop today, that way my girlfriend and I can play through it on multiplayer. We had tons of fun playing the original together, so we look forward to having even more fun on this remake with extra modes.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 8, 2013)

i got a Samsung galaxy SII epic 4g touch


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Spoiler










 
Ultrafire C1 Flashlight Host


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 16, 2013)

Picked up a Lot of defect Ps1's that I plan on fixing. I plan on having a few of these going by the time PSIO comes out  paid alittle over 30us dollars for these including shipping.



Spoiler: Psx Lot Images


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 16, 2013)

I bought a new MTB frame + some boring bits that go with it.

Ragley piglet 2 in orange. Not here yet so stock picture will have to do

http://www.ragleybikes.com/piglet-orange

Mmmm orange.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 16, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Picked up a Lot of defect Ps1's that I plan on fixing. I plan on having a few of these going by the time PSIO comes out  paid alittle over 30us dollars for these including shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Psx Lot Images


 
NICE! How much were these defective PS1s?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 16, 2013)

I guess this doesn't technically count, but a friend of mine is leaving for the UK next week so he's giving me his 3DS + various other games for fucking free. Apparently he already bought a EU 3DS XL, and I'm apparently the only person he knows who is a gamer. Which is nice, I guess, despite this being my third 3DS I'll be getting. I'll most likely sell most of the games I get, might use the funds from that to get X/Y or something. 

Also blew the dinky little alternator in my car, so I need to buy a new one and pay for repairs. Gonna cost around $300 total, and I'll only be making like...$120 this week so I need to raise some money as fast as I can so I can stop stealing my parents vehicles >.>


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 16, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> NICE! How much were these defective PS1s?


13.99 for all of them. 19.62 for shipping


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 16, 2013)

i bought a one way plane ticket to Canada for next month


----------



## ars25 (Oct 17, 2013)

Dad bought a wii at the thrift shop while i was checking to see if the drive worked, i found inception in the disk drive


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Bought 2 psx's, both with parallel ports


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 18, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I need to raise some money as fast as I can so I can stop stealing my parents vehicles >.>


See, SEE??? More proof that Grand Theft Auto V is a bad influence on people!!!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 18, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> See, SEE??? More proof that Grand Theft Auto V is a bad influence on people!!!


OH GOD WHAT HAVE I BECOME?????


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2013)

I recently bought Pokemon Y, that's about it for me


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 18, 2013)

iPad Mini 32gb.
Love it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2013)

A computer which arrived on the 1st.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 18, 2013)

Pokemon Y. Came in the biggest box and arrived today...my Xillia collectors edition came in a smaller box.

Muramasa Rebirth

Scribblenauts Unlimited

S'bout it I think.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 19, 2013)

Ugh, had so much bugs with GTA V, and I went to Best Buy, they tested it out for an hour and gave us a new copy... WITH AN ATOMIC BLIMP
Works fine now.


Spoiler: GTA V









AND THIS CAME WITH A FREE ATOMIC BLIMP





Spoiler: My new iPad Mini screenshot



http://puu.sh/4TVdr.jpg


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 19, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> A computer which arrived on the 1st.


 
Specs?


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2013)

Our local McDonald's is giving out Super Mario toys in Happy Meals, but luckily you can buy the toys separately so I bought these two jolly fat bastards. 

















(Marvel at my pro studio setup #masterphotographer   ;O; )


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> Our local McDonald's is giving out Super Mario toys in Happy Meals, but luckily you can buy the toys separately so I bought these two jolly fat bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
HAH, YOU MADE MY DAY


----------



## boomario (Oct 19, 2013)

I Bought a PSP 3000 with a enough MS stick space for my games


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 19, 2013)

I returned The Last of Us and used the money to finish paying off my Zelda: aLBW preorder and buy Zone of the Enders: HD Collection for PS3.


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 19, 2013)

I bought Rock Band 2. God those games are hard to find, i can't even get my hands on Rock Band 3 because its out of print...And Mad Catz only prints the Xbox 360 version now


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> Our local McDonald's is giving out Super Mario toys in Happy Meals, but luckily you can buy the toys separately so I bought these two jolly fat bastards.


Where is your local McDonald's, out of curiosity? I work at McDonald's, and we're still doing lame Halloween pails.


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Where is your local McDonald's, out of curiosity? I work at McDonald's, and we're still doing lame Halloween pails.


Croatia. And I think Italy has them as well. Not sure about the rest of Europe.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> Croatia. And I think Italy has them as well. Not sure about the rest of Europe.


Damnit! No hope for seeing them in America, I guess.


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Damnit! No hope for seeing them in America, I guess.


I'm sure they'll get there eventually.


----------



## emigre (Oct 19, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I returned The Last of Us.


 

You appalling bastard.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 19, 2013)

emigre said:


> You appalling bastard.


It was cool, just not $55 cool. I'll probably grab it again when the price drops (and once I'm done with all the Zelda stuff I have to pay for this year).


----------



## Niksy (Oct 19, 2013)

I bought a Ducky Zero Shine keyboard from pchome - http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH0X-A77247621

The keyboard is really cool - it's mechanical after all. The change from a normal 10$ keyboard is big - the durability of the keyboard is visibly higher. Also, the keycaps are undoubtedly of higher quality. It lights-up as well (and it should for that price)! It has 7 brightness modes and the lightning effect is aesthetically pleasing, though I use it only on the lowest brightness setting.

Overall, I'm happy with my purchase and would recommend the keyboard, or any other mechanical one for that matter.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 19, 2013)

Got a download code for Zelda WW HD on ebay for 34$, so after selling my gamecube version for 30, it was 4$ for hd goodness. Maybe I'll actually beat the game this time.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Specs?


 
Only a notebook; slightly smaller than my previous one but with an i3 processor, Windows 8(.1 now), functional battery and a fully working keyboard.


----------



## Latiken (Oct 19, 2013)

A month ago I bought Minecraft and bought Garry's Mod for sale on Steam for only 2.70$


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> Our local McDonald's is giving out Super Mario toys in Happy Meals, but luckily you can buy the toys separately so I bought these two jolly fat bastards.
> 
> (Marvel at my pro studio setup #masterphotographer ;O; )


 

Dammit! Our excursion to Zagreb was 2 weeks ago >.>
I have seen the ad for them on TV the day after it D:
*sigh*


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 19, 2013)

K150 Programmer
20 12C508a chips
Convoy L4 Flashlight
Hot glue gun


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 19, 2013)

i traded haze ps3 for silent hill 2 directors cut and resident evil outbreak file 2 for ps2.
finally got rid of that shit game


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Dammit! Our excursion to Zagreb was 2 weeks ago >.>
> *sigh*


You know, I could be convinced to buy and ship you a few... for a fee


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> You know, I could be convinced to buy and ship you a few... for a fee


 

My whoring days are long gone ;O;

But lets say that i want them, how much would everything cost?


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 19, 2013)

So I was at GameStop the other day and bought both L.A. Noire and FFXIII for $12. I had FFXIII back in 2010 but I sold it, guess it's probably going to collect dust now...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 19, 2013)

I imported Final Fantasy Type-0 Ultimate Hits and bought inFamous 2, Catherine and Ni no Kuni off of VGP and Amazon.


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> But lets say that i want them, how much would everything cost?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 21, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Picked up a Lot of defect Ps1's that I plan on fixing. I plan on having a few of these going by the time PSIO comes out  paid alittle over 30us dollars for these including shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Psx Lot Images


Just alittle update I received the Ps1's today, And a quick power up test. out of the 6, 3 don't power on the other 3 do. 2 of which plays fine. and the other just has a busted cd drive.

edit: Believe I found whats causing the problems in 2 of the ones that don't power up as you can see in these pics, One has some awful cracks in the Psu board 

edit2: Managed to get all but one of psx's to work which was the 5501 model (busted PSU)
update: got the 5501 working by modifying a 1001 PSU and triming afew legs inside the case to get it to fit. worked great!!


Spoiler


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 28, 2013)

3 x 68B21 PIA / 6821 chips from arcadechips.com
10 x 40 pin DIP IC Sockets from ebay
1 x 25v 15000UF
1 x 35A 400v Bridge Rectifier
Spent alittle over 36us dollars, I'm attempting to fix a U42 error on a bally pinball machine. hopefully this takes care of it.

edit: added some stuff


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 28, 2013)

Pokemon X
Pokemon X Digital Copy
Pokemon Y
Pokemon Y for brother
2DS Blue
2DS Red
3DS XL Pokemon Red Limited Edition
PS vita Blue Japanese edition
Bunch of clothing and random stuff
Castlevania 
Shinobi
PS4 with Killzone Shadow Fall
PS+ Subscription
Uncharted Golden Abyss
Wipeout PS Vita
Little Big Planet PS Vita
Carry Case for PS Vita
Carry Case for 2DS Blue
Carry Case for 2DS Red
32GB PS Vita memory
and so much other shit


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 28, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> Pokemon X
> Pokemon X Digital Copy
> Pokemon Y
> Pokemon Y for brother
> ...


 
Somebody's rich.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 28, 2013)

soulx said:


> Somebody's rich.


 
LOL I bought half of that stuff financed 
the 2DS' and bunch of stuff are gifts for my little brothers.

With cash, I bought the Vita and accessories and some other stuff.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 28, 2013)

i bought Fifa 14 and Darksiders 2 on ebay. on the day that they were shipped to me, my ps3 got the YLOD. in a couple of weeks, i am going to get a new ps3. i will get the gta bundle or if a AC4 bundle if one comes out


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 29, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> Pokemon X
> Pokemon X Digital Copy
> Pokemon Y
> Pokemon Y for brother
> ...


Tell me, when you were done, did you take a Scrooge McDuck styled swim in your money vault? 

Anyway, I bought Sonic and the Secret Rings for Wii (as usual, I'm buying bad/mediocre Sonic games because I hate myself), as well as Fallout 3: GotY Edition for 360. Good grief, I had no idea I would finally find a AAA "realistic" current gen game that would seriously addict me...


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 29, 2013)

I just got a GameCube from your very own Apache Thunder.  I might just carry it around with me to show it off. It is just so awesome.


ShawnTRods said:


> LOL I bought half of that stuff financed
> the 2DS' and bunch of stuff are gifts for my little brothers.
> 
> With cash, I bought the Vita and accessories and some other stuff.


 
You might visit DarkShinigami's WTS PS3 thread.  Well if you've got more cash to spend.


xwatchmanx said:


> Tell me, when you were done, did you take a Scrooge McDuck styled swim in your money vault?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I bought Sonic and the Secret Rings for Wii (as usual, I'm buying bad/mediocre Sonic games because I hate myself), as well as Fallout 3: GotY Edition for 360. Good grief, I had no idea I would finally find a AAA "realistic" current gen game that would seriously addict me...



I hope you get out of your "I've got to punish myself" phase soon; that is one of the worst Sonic games ever.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 29, 2013)

I bought a black DMG-01 Gameboy because I never had one as a kid. It will soon be backlit and be used for things.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 29, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I just got a GameCube from your very own Apache Thunder.  I might just carry it around with me to show it off. It is just so awesome.
> 
> 
> You might visit DarkShinigami's WTS PS3 thread.  Well if you've got more cash to spend.
> ...


 
At least it's playable. In 06, I couldn't even beat the first stage due to the shitty controls for Tails.


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> At least it's playable. In 06, I couldn't even beat the first stage due to the shitty controls for Tails.


That's sad. Maybe they're just like, "How can we make the most horrific 3D Sonic game ever?"


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 29, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> That's sad. Maybe they're just like, "How can we make the most horrific 3D Sonic game ever?"


 
Worse: None of my friends can do it either. Really, not one of the 20 I played it with could do it.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 29, 2013)

Bottle of столичная (liquor) and a new lappie charger for me lappie (and the one on me server lappie died so I need a new one for that as well :c


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Worse: None of my friends can do it either. Really, not one of the 20 I played it with could do it.


 
  ... can you give me the name so I can take a crack at it? Someone's got to beat it to justify your losses.


DinohScene said:


> Bottle of столичная (liquor) and a new lappie charger for me lappie (and the one on me server lappie died so I need a new one for that as well :c


You talk weird...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 29, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I hope you get out of your "I've got to punish myself" phase soon; that is one of the worst Sonic games ever.


So far, I don't find it so much bad, and more of just tedious and boring. The game does some cool (albeit gimmicky) stuff with motion controls and the levels are fun to play at high speed. It just gets boring really quickly when you're forced to play literally 8 tutorial stages in a row before actually starting, and how you basically have to play a portion of the same level again like 5 times (but with different objectives) before moving to the next stage.


Thanatos Telos said:


> At least it's playable. In 06, I couldn't even beat the first stage due to the shitty controls for Tails.





calmwaters said:


> That's sad. Maybe they're just like, "How can we make the most horrific 3D Sonic game ever?"





Thanatos Telos said:


> Worse: None of my friends can do it either. Really, not one of the 20 I played it with could do it.


I actually played and beat that game earlier this year (all three stories, and the final story). It was so frustrating, but I don't think I ever felt more proud of myself upon beating a game.


----------



## Chary (Oct 29, 2013)

Sega Genesis model 2 AV cord. My model 1 from 1991 just died. It's time for a successor to be born. 
Also got Ace Attorney Dual Destinies, and a nice fluffy warm blanket for the cold weather.


----------



## UltraMew (Oct 29, 2013)

A bag of Takis and a Honey Bun.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Tell me, when you were done, did you take a Scrooge McDuck styled swim in your money vault?
> 
> Anyway, I bought Sonic and the Secret Rings for Wii (as usual, I'm buying bad/mediocre Sonic games because I hate myself), as well as Fallout 3: GotY Edition for 360. Good grief, I had no idea I would finally find a AAA "realistic" current gen game that would seriously addict me...


 
lol I bought the console and expensive stuff financed. "Financed" meaning, I paid a deposit and paying the rest in 6 installments  I was going to get a new phone contract, but I guess I am gonna wait till I paid of these things.


calmwaters said:


> I just got a GameCube from your very own Apache Thunder.  I might just carry it around with me to show it off. It is just so awesome.
> 
> 
> You might visit DarkShinigami's WTS PS3 thread.  Well if you've got more cash to spend.
> ...


No interest in PS3  Ps4 is right around the corner


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 29, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> lol I bought the console and expensive stuff financed. "Financed" meaning, I paid a deposit and paying the rest in 6 installments  I was going to get a new phone contract, but I guess I am gonna wait till I paid of these things.


Then you'll be just like Scrooge, except swimming in debt?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Then you'll be just like Scrooge, except swimming in debt?


 
lol no its not too bad. I could pay off the full amount. But I found an interest free loan/repayment so went for it 
I mean, I rather pay £150 now and pay 6 months £62, rather than pay that whole £512 at once 

BUT, once I have paid this off, I plan on buying a much bigger gaming bundle, financed .


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 1, 2013)

Had some money yesterday after my birthday, bought a Nexus 7.
Good tablet, would buy again.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 1, 2013)

35A 400V DIODE BRIDGE RECTIFIER -ebay
7 spools Desoldering braid -ebay
3pcs 200V 150UF CAPACITOR -ebay


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 1, 2013)

eGo CE4 e cig
Advance Wars 2 : Black Hole Rising
Smugglers Run (GBA)


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 2, 2013)

The missus was messing about showing my collection of Final Fantasy cuddly toys (I don't care what you say, I have a gold chocobo, I win) to Freya and she seemed much more alert whenever my cuddly moogle was on display. I have therefore had to buy myself another cuddly moogle. And hide the ridiculously rare and expensive chocobos just in case she gets any more clever ideas


----------



## nasune (Nov 2, 2013)

I bought a couple of things this week, a second virtual boy (the first one has some visual issues, it still works but it isn't great), Jack Bros. for the Virtual Boy, and this:


Spoiler








Something I've wanted for a long time now  .


----------



## emigre (Nov 2, 2013)

Picked up some shit this month.

I sold my 3DS and used the cash to fund an upgrade whilst picking up Pokemon X and Ace Attorney:


Spoiler











 
Wii gaems for £5.50.


Spoiler










 

Gaems I bought for my Sony systems


Spoiler










 
Some appreciation for Japan AKA I AM SUCH A WEEABOO


Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 2, 2013)

I preordered One Piece Strong World from Amazon! Oh boy oh boy I can't wait~!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2013)

Costello

My thread has become so famous, shall it deserve a sticky?

Recently bought this cool lantern that runs on batteries..


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 3, 2013)

emigre said:


> Gaems I bought for my Sony systems
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
You're a good lad for purchasing Bioshock.


----------



## emigre (Nov 3, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Costello
> 
> My thread has become so famous, shall it deserve a sticky?
> 
> Recently bought this cool lantern that runs on batteries..


 

More people should post pictures IMO.



DinohScene said:


> You're a good lad for purchasing Bioshock.


 

Did I make black people look good?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 3, 2013)

emigre said:


> Did I make black people look good?


Play the game and you'll see why you didn't.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 3, 2013)

emigre said:


> Did I make black people look good?


 
Be sure to throw the ball at the Announcer.
That and chose the side of the Vox Populi.

Then you're making black people look good.


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks to a fellow temper drfsupercenter I'll have Rock Band 3 soon enough


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 3, 2013)

I recently bought this deck!


----------



## TheCasketMan (Nov 3, 2013)

Picked up Sonic Lost World for 3DS and Batman Blackgate for Vita.
Completed Lost World before my 3ds battery died, and batman is addicting as #@#@! (Reminds me of a 2D Metroid Prime).
Lost World was just glitchy, boring/repetitive, super short, and neck breaking(literally, dat gyro). Also the cutscenes are super poopy, <240p!


----------



## Zeliga (Nov 3, 2013)

I just got a pokemon x and y poster


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 3, 2013)

got my sister to pre-order for me the Legend of zelda xl bundle in canada


----------



## nasune (Nov 3, 2013)

I went to another convention today, so I've found quite a few items for reasonable prices:
-Illusion of Time (SNES, 20 Euro's)
-Xbox+3 Controllers+Star Wars KOTOR (17,50 Euro's)
-Samurai Showdown (Neo Geo, 10 Euro's)
-Elemental Gimmick Gear (Dreamcast, 7,50 Euro's)
-Doom 64 (Nintendo 64, 5 Euros)
-Earth Worm Jim 2 (GBA, Sealed, 5 Euro's
-Ristar (Game+Manual)(Mega Drive, 3 Euro's)
-Missile Command (Atari 400, 2 Euro's)
And a (literal) box full of various game items/consoles for 10 Euro's. It's contents were:
-Philip's Cd-i 450, which I gave to a friend.
-Datasette for the commodore, and it's equivalent for the MSX
-Floppy interface for the MSX
-4 Atari 7800 Controllers, 2 of which I gave away.
-c.i.c color tv sports 406
-Atari 2600 Junior 'Short Rainbow'
-Sega Master System Controller
-Philips G7000, which I'll probably get rid of ( I have one that's in better shape)
-PS2 Eyetoy
-Several dozen (official) MSX Tapes.
Everything, but the G7000 and MSX games are tested, and in working order.


Spoiler

















 

All in all, not a bad day  .


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 3, 2013)

3DS XL 7 days ago


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 4, 2013)

I grabbed Super Castlevania IV and Kid Icarus on the Wii U virtual console.


----------



## Sop (Nov 4, 2013)

a 600ml bottle of strawberry milk and a 2l bottle of water


----------



## Gore (Nov 4, 2013)

ur reported 





ComeTurismO said:


> And, buying small things such as gum, or a pair of condoms: nope.avi


----------



## Sop (Nov 4, 2013)

Gore said:


> ur reported


 
strawberry milk is way more important than a pair of doms or some gum


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 4, 2013)

Spoiler











Used the PSN card to purchase 2 games.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 4, 2013)

Hm.
I backed this fundraiser: http://igg.me/at/bemaker/x/279856 - which everyone interested in electronics or like to fiddle with things should do, it's an Arduino kit at an unbeatable price as it's a non-profit project 
I also preordered Zelda: A Link Between Worlds.
Not much else besides groceries I guess?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 4, 2013)

Just bought _"KillZone Mercenary"_, dis gon b gud.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 4, 2013)

nasune said:


> I went to another convention today, so I've found quite a few items for reasonable prices:
> -Illusion of Time (SNES, 20 Euro's)


 
More liek Illusion of Gaia!


----------



## nasune (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not sure why they changed that (Gaia makes more sense to me) but it's still a great game  .


----------



## Flame (Nov 4, 2013)

Football Manager 2014, and a suit to go with it. whilst i play that game...... makes it more real.


----------



## kyogre123 (Nov 4, 2013)

A second 3DS a black refurbished edition on 4.5FW to be accurate. I bought it to do some testing, but if it fails, I'm willing to sell it.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 4, 2013)

With Freya draining most of my finances and time I've not bought a whole lot of anything lately aside from a new Dri Buddi, a kind of electric clothes drier, it's a godsend in the winter months and my old one was totalled. However, paycheck was good for once and as such for once I have a little extra cash floating about that isn't needed anywhere else, not even for Freya as she has everything she could ever possibly want or need (including my damn moogle ) so I can treat myself to a new game or something (I already set aside a chunk to take the lady out for dinner and get Freya some more clothes). 

The only problem is the only 2 games that catch my eye are Castlevania Lords of Shadow Collection, and Metal Gear Solid Legacy Collection. But they're both much too big for my limited hard drive space to accomodate  Suggestions? Deleting things is pretty much out of the question, everything on my hard drive is still in use (The lady is half way through her Mass Effect playthrough, deleting anything involving a Chao Garden would result in me being eaten alive by a pack of rabid office temps, everything else is either Skyrim or DLC for games I'm still playing or will play again) soI'm in a spot of bother.


----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2013)

My precious... 






($2.50 on Dealextreme.)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 5, 2013)

Veho said:


> My precious...


 
Is it made in China though ?

I just got the Humble Bundle


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 5, 2013)

Rubber feet in various sizes.
A2Z headset spacers- orange
Frame protection tape 2m
x5 17.734476Mhz Crystal
x20 21.47727Mhz Crystal
12m 2.8mm wire
x2 74HC00 Quad 2-input NAND
x2 74HC04 Hex Inverters
x10 75R resistors
x10 1M resistors
x10 330R resistors
x10 22pf capacitors
x4 pcb fuse clips
x2 perfboard


Boring stuff .


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 5, 2013)

Gore said:


> ur reported


 
What's so wrong? I mean, buying these general stuff that are worth like 1-10 bucks are useless to post on this thread.. That's what I was pointing out. o.o


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 5, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> Rubber feet in various sizes.
> A2Z headset spacers- orange
> Frame protection tape 2m
> x5 17.734476Mhz Crystal
> ...


 

Whats you planning on making ;o?


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 5, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Whats you planning on making ;o?


 
Just fitting a SuperCIC & IGR to a Snes mini. Snes mini needs it's crystals switched as well to change between 50/60Hz, so need this as well
http://sd2snes.de/blog/cool-stuff/1chip-5060hz-electronic-switch

Extra components are just because I always end up losing some (especially the small stuff) and those crystal values I could only get in bulk  or at rip off places where 1 would cost as much as buying the bulk values.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 5, 2013)

Aye neat ;o


----------



## Shoat (Nov 5, 2013)

Megabyte Punch (finally got around to it after having pressed the greenlight button months ago) and the Breath of Death + Cthulhu save the World bundle (because they're ~15 hours of entertainment each and dirt-cheap).

Also ordered a 3DS XL and Pokemon, will probably arrive in two weeks.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 6, 2013)

got the humble bundle today


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 6, 2013)

Bought PSABR for the Vita, very fun game. 

Also bought the WB Humble Bundle, though I didn't pay for the extra games (Only had $1.72 in my paypal ._.) which was nice. Also grabbed Dark Souls on Steam, because Dark Souls is fun. And another Wireless mouse, cuz my cheap ass $6 one died on me already. Lol


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 6, 2013)

Veho said:


> My precious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What's the quality like on that?


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> What's the quality like on that?


It's decent. The ring is heavier than I expected, which is good. The buffing is a little uneven, some parts are smoother/shinier than others, there's a tiny bit of mold flash on the inside rim, and user reviews say the plating (I assume it's brass) can rub/chip off. But it's way, way better than I expected for $2.50.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 7, 2013)

Just bought Guided Fate Paradox and The Last Of Us.
Next time I will get Tearaway (I keep telling myself to preorder but I never do...)


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 7, 2013)

I just got the Vita version of Exstetra.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 7, 2013)

Street Fighter 3DS(three times for the whole family)
3DS XL Carry Case
Zelda Link Between World Pre-ordered and paid(2 copies, one for little bro and one for me)
One Piece Romance Dawn 3DS


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 11, 2013)

Though I previously stated that I had money to spare and was going game hunting, taking a good look at my already pretty top notch game collection showed me I already had a ridiculous backlog of games to finish off, or even start in some cases. Seriously, bought Kingdom Hearts 1.5HD Remix a fortnight ago and I'm only up to Wonderland so far, I simply don't play like I used to any more. So I took all my spare cash and bought some new clothes instead, something more practical for once. Got myself some new jeans, some decent gloves 'cause it's getting pretty feckin' cold lately, new thick socks, some furry slippers to wear around the flat (I'm a dad now, I'm officially allowed slippers), and a couple of new t shirts. One I just grabbed from Asda 'cause it had skiing meercats on, but I also managed to win this off eBay just now.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Final-Fan...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I also set some extra cash aside to run the heating for a change because as I said, it's feckin' cold. Trying to break my habit of getting my wages and immediately setting aside enough to attend to the important matters but just pissing the rest away like it's gonna rot. Comes from growing up in the middle of nowhere so any time I had money the first thought was always entertainment, but that was 20 years ago, it's time to grow up, for Freya's sake.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 11, 2013)

Bought the cheapest stereo that best buy had for a car. Im tired of only having CDs to listen to lol


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 11, 2013)

Shimano XTR M970 Bottom Bracket.
3mm hex bit 1/4" socket.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 11, 2013)

Spoiler











 
Bought this thermos food flask


----------



## mr. fancypants (Nov 12, 2013)

a 3ds version 4.5 YAAY gateway here. I. come.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 12, 2013)

Blue yeti microphone


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 12, 2013)

Ratchet & Clank: Into the Nexus
Castlevania lords of shadow collection. Zavvi exclusive Steelbook.


----------



## mechadylan (Nov 12, 2013)

Aqua blue 3DS on 3.0.0-4U for $80 from a local pawn shop.  Sharing here because you guys can understand my excitement.


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2013)

A handful of Mighty Beanz that were on a ridiculous sale because the store chain selling them had imported them from Spain I guess where they're sold under the name Tico Tacos, and nobody would buy them because the major stores are advertizing them as Mighty Beanz so everyone assumed this was a cheap Chinese knockoff being sold at the price of "original" beanz. 

I have no idea why I bought these I have never wanted them, what the hell does one do with mighty beanz dammit? Should I plant them?


----------



## taken (Nov 12, 2013)

Just bought two 3ds xl.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 12, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> Ratchet & Clank: Into the Nexus
> Castlevania lords of shadow collection. Zavvi exclusive Steelbook.


 
What's the total install size for everything in that Castlevania collection?


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 12, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> What's the total install size for everything in that Castlevania collection?


 
Not been delivered yet, but it's just Castlevania + download codes.

Main game has no install
Mirror of fate is around 3GB.
The two DLC are 1.1GB and 1.5GB ish


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 12, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> Not been delivered yet, but it's just Castlevania + download codes.
> 
> Main game has no install
> Mirror of fate is around 3GB.
> The two DLC are 1.1GB and 1.5GB ish



Ouch. Was really hoping it'd be on the disc instead to save space. Guess I'll have to wait until I finish a few more games to make space. Thanks for the info


----------



## _kbnft (Nov 12, 2013)

MSI GTX 780- I couldn't wait for the 290x and 780ti.
Samsung 840 Pro 128gb (SSD)
Jund, Bant and Grixis EDH.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 14, 2013)

Just picked up another Game Lot of defected\untested consoles from ebay this time All Nintendo. I won them for 28.52 thats (including shipping), hopefully I'll be able to get these working without to much trouble.
2 Snes
2 N64
1 GC


Spoiler: Pics


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 14, 2013)

I finished paying off my preorder for the Zelda: 3DS XL bundle (to save precious minutes otherwise spent waiting at GameStop, since it comes out on the same day as the Xbone), and picked up Adventure Time: Hey Ice King for the 3DS. I absolutely loved the demo, and so far I'm enjoying the actual game, as well.


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 14, 2013)

Got a 2nd Jack Skellington figure in the mail because i won one, it even had a bonus since it came with a Nightmare Before Christmas Blu-Ray. Also got Rock Band 3 in the mail thanks to drfsupercenter and got my 3DS XL charging cradle (Blue one BTW) And Friday i'm gonna get my PS4


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2013)

Shimano SLX-M665 Front Mech
x3 Continental MTB 26 inner tube
x2 Continental Trail King protection 26 x 2.2 tyres
Mucky Nutz bender fender mud guard.

50 procell AA batteries.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2013)

Canon Powershot SX170 because it was on sale, $147.00 at Best Buy to be exact  along with a class 10 8 GB SDHC card and carrying case.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 15, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Canon Powershot SX170 because it was on sale, $147.00 at Best Buy to be exact  along with a class 10 8 GB SDHC card and carrying case.


 
^^Rich guy. If you hear about a mugging in the near future news, it wasn't me; I've got more important stuff to do, though. But I recently bought a box of Hot 'n Spicy Cheez-it.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 15, 2013)

4.5mm Screw Driver for the Snes-GC consoles -5.99
1 Genuine Snes Controller 7.99


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> ^^Rich guy. If you hear about a mugging in the near future news, it wasn't me; I've got more important stuff to do, though. But I recently bought a box of Hot 'n Spicy Cheez-it.


 

Oh come on, I'm not THAT rich  However, with this camera, I can record vulpine-related videos in HD


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 15, 2013)

Purchased a couple of things today from ebay.

1 Sega Master System and a couple of games for it, Shinobi and Hang On\Astro Warrior combo. I didn't get a controller or Ac adapter with it, but I guess until I order one I can use a Genesis controller I'll also be using my Genesis Model 1 Ac adapter. I've read that it will work fine.



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2013)

Let me reiterate, I got the wrong camera and got the Nikon Coolpix S9400 for a slight price difference (trade-in). This camera's helluva lot better


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 15, 2013)

Ah, the good camera, means the good quality picture of an adorable fox. 

..Silly me. The fox makes everything good quality.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Ah, the good camera, means the good quality picture of an adorable fox.
> 
> ..Silly me. The fox makes everything good quality.


 
Indeed, for less then 200 dollars, it's quite the device, very nice settings to mess around with, I need to experiment more


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 15, 2013)

Traded in:

CoD Ghosts WiiU and PS3
GTAV
Pokemon Y


Got Killzone Mercenaries
Rayman Legends WiiU (the definitive version)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Traded in:
> 
> CoD Ghosts WiiU and PS3
> GTAV
> ...


Why'd you get two versions of CoD Ghosts?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 15, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Why'd you get two versions of CoD Ghosts?


 
Store nearby had a promotion:

Trade in any WiiU/PS3/360 game, no matter how old (eg: trade in naughty bear, get call of duty ghosts/battlefield 4/ac4 for ps3/360/wiiu). WiiU and PS3 versions were only left, so I traded in some crap games. Took them to eb games and got better games lol.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 21, 2013)

I was on eBay hunting for a cheap cuddly chocobo to give to Freya (so she stops trying to steal mine) and stumbled onto the rare green one from the Banpresto set I collect. £24 including postage. Like there was any way I wasn't gonna buy that. All I need now is the blue one and I have a complete set 

Added bonus, I found a cheap yellow one for Freya that can be replaced no matter how many times she wrecks it. And an old friend of mine who has kids of her own says that at Freya's age she can only recognize yellow anyway, so she can have her own chocobo and stop staring at mine all the time.

Aside from that purchases are kept to minimum this time of year. Christmas is never that big a thing for my social strata but with Freya around from now on we really should make more of a go of it, so I'm setting most of my money aside to get some decent decorations this year.

Unless a blue chocobo shows up. Obviously. In which case fuck Christmas.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 21, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Just picked up another Game Lot of defected\untested consoles from ebay this time All Nintendo. I won them for 28.52 thats (including shipping), hopefully I'll be able to get these working without to much trouble.
> 2 Snes
> 2 N64
> 1 GC
> ...


Received this today in the mail, good news and bad, bad news is 2 of the consoles got busted cases during shipping (snes\n64) the good news every console worked fine, expect the GC which just needed a fuse replaced\bypassed after doing that surprisingly it works really well also. I will need to replace the fan in the gc cause its not working, more than likely thats why it blown a fuse in the first place. (just guessing)


----------



## jumpman1229 (Nov 21, 2013)

Recently, I bought a new lens for an original Gameboy I found at a nearby thrift store. Currently, it is soaking in warm soapy water, being prepared for some custom work! 
I found it with my girlfriend yesterday and since I already have a DMG, I am making this one just for her.


----------



## Chocolina (Nov 21, 2013)

Link between Worlds and Nexus 5 and a 8-piece chicken tender from Chicken Express.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Nov 21, 2013)

Chocolina said:


> Link between Worlds and Nexus 5 and a 8-piece chicken tender from Chicken Express.


 
I forgot to post I bought my Nexus 5 on Halloween as well! 
REALLY enjoying this phone!


----------



## Chocolina (Nov 21, 2013)

jumpman1229 said:


> I forgot to post I bought my Nexus 5 on Halloween as well!
> REALLY enjoying this phone!


I almost went with a G2 due to similar make and specs, but brand new the Nex4 was still $100 less than used G2, and surprisingly in about 10 months, the Nexus 5 will sell as much as or more than a used G2 based on brand name alone.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Nov 21, 2013)

Chocolina said:


> I almost went with a G2 due to similar make and specs, but brand new the Nex4 was still $100 less than used G2, and surprisingly in about 10 months, the Nexus 5 will sell as much as or more than a used G2 based on brand name alone.


 
You can't go wrong with the G2. I was torn between the Moto X, G2 and the Nexus 5. In the end, I chose the Nexus 5 because of the obvious updates from Google, but also because there are more roms for Nexus devices than any other devices


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Chary (Nov 22, 2013)

Wii S-Video Cable
Macbook charger


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 22, 2013)

was given some E-shop cards (thingys) so i bough Wind Waker HD


----------



## DownLoadableGod (Nov 22, 2013)

Ps4 last week. 4 shiny pokemon. New zelda and Mario. Xbox one. Expensive month for me.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 22, 2013)

Cards Against Humanity
Cards Against Humanity Expansion 4
Cards Against Humanity - A Bigger, Blacker Box
Crabs Adjust Humidity Volume 1
Crabs Adjust Humidity Volume 2
eShop Card
Candy
Beef Jerky
Turkey Jerky
Shot glasses
Marmite


----------



## Chocolina (Nov 22, 2013)

jumpman1229 said:


> You can't go wrong with the G2. I was torn between the Moto X, G2 and the Nexus 5. In the end, I chose the Nexus 5 because of the obvious updates from Google, but also because there are more roms for Nexus devices than any other devices


I have a few complaints.

While the screen is only 4.9 inches, and thats kind of acceptable, my last device was 4.7 inchees and felt much bigger. The minal form of the entire device is both a weakness and a strength, as I'm constantly looking for a small, powerful, affordable android device in the 5.7-5.9 inch category. I was personally so set on getting a HTC One Max at all costs until I found out it only had a Snap600. I wasn't going to pay $700 and not get the best processor ARM tech has to offer.

Another complaint is the sound, and the location of the one speaker. Its quite soft in volume and easily muffled by the hand. I have to hold the device in my opinion, ways that don't feel natural, all so I can hear. This s where I went crazy over the original HTC one because its two stereo speakers in the front. I don't know why speakers in the front haven't been a more common thing, as its a real easy solution to solving speaker/volume issues all because the speaker isn't facing our heads.

My last complaint is with software and why google isn't trying to support dual-window apps like Samsung and other company devices. I use Youtube as a way to discover new music, and I can't have youtube's audio play in the background as I'm browsing for apps, yet on a Samsung device I can? That really pisses me off.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 22, 2013)

Nexus 5, 32 GB version. (Well, actually my girlfriend bought it, but it's purely because she happens to be in Germany where they have Google Play Devices available..)
A ton of different kinds of hot sauces (about 10 in total) from Hot Headz, Poppamies (a Finnish hot sauce retailer) and Quinta d'Avó.
A PS4 Killzone ultimate bundle (pre-ordered a few months back, but still don't have a shipping date. Hoping for it to come before Christmas).

Otherwise I'm pretty set. Sure it's been quite an expensive month, but so far I've yet to spend my summer job money and I happened to hit a part time job with the company I worked for the summer. Good pay makes living a lot easier as a student!

ps. I worked full time for 4 months during the summer and about 3 days a week during Uni. So yeah, it's not like I have a ton of extra. It's just that I do a ton of work. Taxes in Finland are kind high so I need more work done to actually afford anything :3


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 22, 2013)

monoprice HDCP stripper
optical sound cable
HDMI cable
DVI to HDMI cable
PS VITA TV
HDMI to component with HDCP stripper
Dualshock 3
and BUNCH of other cables


----------



## netnerd (Nov 22, 2013)

I also have a Nexus 5 (32, black) shipping soon (about 2 weeks), along with some accessories (knock-off orb charger which apparently should work well and a Nillkin hard case).
Also, super hexagon for PC via humble store (only had it on android previously)


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 22, 2013)

I picked up my Xbone today!





And I picked up my Zelda XL!!!




I now own the literal Triforce of DS's


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 22, 2013)

2 new rear tires for me car.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 22, 2013)

I just picked up this morning, the New Zelda 3ds (walk in) and Pokemon Y which is a gift for my wife.

edit: I meant physical game not the actual 3ds.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 22, 2013)

I picked up my new Zelda 3DS XL and physical game (though I paid them both off a while back), and am doing a system transfer from my old XL right now.  I'm so excited!


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 23, 2013)

I got my PS4 last week, today i got a Disney Frozen calendar and a Disney Fairies mini calendar, and i'm currently mad at Wal-Mart for not selling the Rapunzel figure for Infinity which came out today, i'm going back tomorrow and on the 26th for the figure

EDIT 1= My mom went to Wal-Mart this morning, and they still can't sell the Rapunzel figure ! Seriously, she's really a lot of troubles to get, they can't even give a release date because they threw away the shipping slip.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 25, 2013)

Home renovations going on. New L shaped sofa coming on Saturday and we moved furniture around.
Not to mention that we repainted our living room and will continue next weekend.


----------



## ars25 (Nov 25, 2013)

All though not me awhile back my dad bought a Server pc at goodwill for $30 if i recall and now we are working on getting it modernized although it works great right now and in other news i bought a new classic Controller there too Man i love that goodwill


----------



## Sop (Nov 25, 2013)

a new mouse pad


----------



## Sop (Nov 25, 2013)

oh and a CSGO CASE KEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im rich bitch


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 25, 2013)

Microsoft Office.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 25, 2013)

Maybe I should post a picture of what my Coolpix L820 looks like


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh right; I bought some canned cat food on Thursday. I saw a few movies too, but I couldn't get them. Maybe that'll be my shopping splurge this week... 


The Catboy said:


> View attachment 5216


 
Ugh; the picture is pretty and detailed but, ugh. Couldn't you have supported Nintendo by buying another one of their non-Mario/etc. games? Buying those might convince some developers that there're people interested in playing third party games on their Nintendo. 


chavosaur said:


> I picked up my Xbone today!
> *snip*


Hooray. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 25, 2013)

Official DualShock 3 Controller
Battlefield 3 PS3 controller


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 25, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Ugh; the picture is pretty and detailed but, ugh. Couldn't you have supported Nintendo by buying another one of their non-Mario/etc. games? Buying those might convince some developers that there're people interested in playing third party games on their Nintendo.


 
Windwaker is one of my personal favorite Zelda games and I've wanted since they announced the HD remake. Of course I buy other games, that one just happened to be the one I bought recently.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 25, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I bought some canned cat food


For Catboy? 

Anyway, I bought my girlfriend and I tickets to see Catching Fire last night. It was really good. Much more faithful to the book than the incredibly homogenized first Hunger Games film.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 25, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> For Catboy?


 
I am actually a Glaceon now >//>


----------



## DaniPoo (Nov 25, 2013)

Last Friday I bought:
A Link between Worlds
beer
Popcorn

It was a nice weekend!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Ugh; the picture is pretty and detailed but, ugh. Couldn't you have supported Nintendo by buying another one of their non-Mario/etc. games? Buying those might convince some developers that there're people interested in playing third party games on their Nintendo.


 
I'm sorry, but what?

"I know you like the franchise, but couldn't you buy something else?"

The problem with that statement is that Nintendo is like the only ones who are trying to develop good games. Why would he get a third party game that most likely is a terrible port or a joke of a game?

What was he supposed to get? Call of Duty? Until third party developers actually start trying and develop some worthwhile titles for the WiiU, nobody will buy their games. Hell, look at games like Mass Effect 3, Sniper Elite V2, Call of Duty Ghosts/Blops 2 just to name a few. All stripped down ports that are not worth the price tag.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 25, 2013)

Bought Walking Dead Vita last night.
The loading times are longer than any of the other versions I've played.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Bought Walking Dead Vita last night.
> The loading times are longer than any of the other versions I've played.


 
They are, but they're not too bad. I noticed a couple of graphical glitches, and some lag during scenes. But I can't remember if the lag was in the PS3 version.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 25, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> For Catboy?
> 
> Anyway, I bought my girlfriend and I tickets to see Catching Fire last night. It was really good. Much more faithful to the book than the incredibly homogenized first Hunger Games film.


 
No, sorry. I've got this old dying cat and the bagged food just isn't cutting it for her. That's nice that you got to see a good movie too.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm sorry, but what?
> 
> "I know you like the franchise, but couldn't you buy something else?"
> 
> ...


 
Maybe my belief that buying any game for a system (even if it's crappy) will put money in both the developers' and Nintendo's pocket is delusional.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 25, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> No, sorry. I've got this old dying cat and the bagged food just isn't cutting it for her.


Damn, that's sad.  I feel bad, now.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 26, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Damn, that's sad.  I feel bad, now.


 
Aw, don't be. I say that out of affection for her.  But thanks for the sympathy. And it was a pretty funny joke; you'd think the Catboy would get cat food around here. I do have some cans, actually, that I could spare...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 30, 2013)

Bought a new jacket and a pair of shoes for the winter season, on Black Friday.


----------



## Xexyz (Dec 1, 2013)

Nexus 7 2013 (2nd gen)
Supercard DSTwo
Sandisk Ultra 32GB MicroSDHC Class10/UHS1


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Gamecube with 1080 avalanche, Resident Evil Zero and Soul Calibur 2.


----------



## henn64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Pokemon Y/1.0 Update
Raspberry Pi
Logitech F510 Gamepad


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 1, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Maybe my belief that buying any game for a system (even if it's crappy) will put money in both the developers' and Nintendo's pocket is delusional.


 
It isn't worth it to put money in a crappy dev's pocket.


----------



## Plstic (Dec 1, 2013)

Bought a PS Vita and Persona 4 Golden yesterday


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 1, 2013)

Plstic said:


> Bought a PS Vita and Persona 4 Golden yesterday


 

So jelly


----------



## zRussian (Dec 1, 2013)

Razer Deathadder 2013 Mouse
Steelseries QcK+ Mouse Pad
Steelseries 6Gv2 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
Tripplite ISOBAR8ULTRA Surge Protector
Spigen New Coated 2 Backpack
I was able to buy all of this because of my recent 2 jobs I got which is Starbucks and a gym front desk/personal trainer. I also got a dog walking job and one of the dogs has three legs but somehow he is able to run with no problem.


----------



## Necron (Dec 1, 2013)

-Eternal Sonata (PS3)
-Resident Evil Revelations (PS3)
-Spider-man (PS1)
-Forbidden Siren 2 (PS2)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 1, 2013)

I bought a couple things on my trip to my parents' for this Thanksgiving.

From GameStop on the way to my parents'... (buy 2, get 1 preowned deal)...
-Lollipop Chainsaw (PS3)
-Ōkamiden (DS)
-Red Steel 2 (Wii)

From the incredibly awesome used Bookshop in Chapel Hill...
-"Maximum Ride: The Angel Experiment," by James Patterson (a book series I absolutely loved years ago before the series went to shit, I want to rebuild my collection of books I got rid of, such as this one)
-"Stormbreaker," by Anthony Horowitz (a book I tried to read years ago, but forgot about and never finished)

When I went out to eat with friends...
-Bojangles' for breakfast on Friday
-Iced tea from Big Lots (yeah, I know)
-a calzone for lunch
-Various ingredients and snacks for "Sausage Fest" (a sort of silly annual tradition of my best friend, my girlfriend, and myself where we grill sausages and have fun while my friend house sits for his aunt)
-Sonic for dinner on the way back home

From the same GameStop on the way home...
-Red DSLite (a christmas gift for my brother, on sale for $40 for Black Friday weekend)
-Carrying case (albeit for DSi, but fits the DSLite nonetheless)


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 1, 2013)

- A Killzone: Mercenary download from Amazon for $19.99; unfortunately both PSN and my internet connection are slow today, so while the game itself is downloaded I've only got a third of the whopping 1.2GB patch downloaded.

- A Gateway NV570P10U 15.6" i5 touch notebook. 4GB/500GB isn't spectacular for a $329 machine, but I plan on swapping in the 750GB HDD and 4GB of the RAM from my current subnotebook anyways.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2013)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> - A Killzone: Mercenary download from Amazon for $19.99; unfortunately both PSN and my internet connection are slow today, so while the game itself is downloaded I've only got a third of the whopping 1.2GB patch downloaded.
> 
> - A Gateway NV570P10U 15.6" i5 touch notebook. 4GB/500GB isn't spectacular for a $329 machine, but I plan on swapping in the 750GB HDD and 4GB of the RAM from my current subnotebook anyways.


 

Every time Killzone Mercenary asks me to update, I look at the size of it and say "Yeah no". I don't even play online anyways. Personally I think 1.2GB is waaaaay too big of a patch for a handheld game.


----------



## assassinz (Dec 1, 2013)

I bought Space Harrier 3D for my 3DS in the eShop. It's a nice port of the arcade version in 3D!  Also bought Mega Man 2, 3, and 4 when they were on sale last week.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Every time Killzone Mercenary asks me to update, I look at the size of it and say "Yeah no". I don't even play online anyways. Personally I think 1.2GB is waaaaay too big of a patch for a handheld game.


 
Yeah, it's kind of ridiculous. I'm betting they started printing the game before the open beta went live and then created a massive quick 'n dirty patch to try and shore up some of the more serious issues. They've even said that the next patch will have no purpose but to shrink the size of the existing patches by around 800MB. Really should upgrade to a 32GB card soon, though; had to uninstall Zen Pinball and its tables to make room for everything.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2013)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Yeah, it's kind of ridiculous. I'm betting they started printing the game before the open beta went live and then created a massive quick 'n dirty patch to try and shore up some of the more serious issues. They've even said that the next patch will have no purpose but to shrink the size of the existing patches by around 800MB. Really should upgrade to a 32GB card soon, though; had to uninstall Zen Pinball and its tables to make room for everything.


 

Oh hell, I would get a 32GB card. I would LOVE to have that much space. But Sony can go screw themselves if they think I'm just going to willingly accept being ripped off.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 1, 2013)

I was able to snag a 32GB card for $50. I guess that's the lowest it will get for a while.  :/
EDIT: Probably will drop again when the 64GB card comes to America.


----------



## Sop (Dec 1, 2013)

tesoro gungnir mouse


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 1, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## raing3 (Dec 1, 2013)

I broke the bank today, spent much more than I normally do for a weekend. Felt the need to come brag (... or cry) about it. :\


250GB Xbox 360 Console with Halo 4, Forza Horizon, Fable III and Tomb Raider
500GB PS3 Console with GTA 5, The Last of Us and Beyond: Two Souls
Lollipop Chainsaw - PS3
Red Dead Redemption: Game of the Year Edition - PS3
Forza Motorsport 2 - Xbox 360
Forza Motorsport 3 Ultimate Collection - Xbox 360
Forza Motorsport 4 - Xbox 360
Gears of War - Xbox 360
Gears of War 2: Game of the Year Edition - Xbox 360
Gears of War 3 - Xbox 360
Halo 3 - Xbox 360
Halo 3 ODST - Xbox 360
Halo Reach - Xbox 360
Halo Wars - Xbox 360
Project Gotham Racing 3 - Xbox 360
Project Gotham Racing 4 - Xbox 360
LEGO Lord of the Rings - 3DS
Mensa HQ - 3DS
Nintendogs + Cats: French Bulldog & New Friends - 3DS
Nintendogs + Cats: Golden Retriever & New Friends - 3DS
Super Pokemon Rumble Blast - 3DS
Puzzler Mind Gym - 3DS
Rabbids Rumble - 3DS
Steel Driver - 3DS
Xbox 360 Wireless Controller + Windows Receiver
Xbox 360 Wireless Controller + Play and Charge Kit
Xbox 360 Media Remote
Xbox 360 Play and Charge Kit
Misc Chinese Junk (3 HDMI cables, 5 AU USB wall adapters, 3 port HDMI switch, Wii U screen protectors, Wii U pouch)
Random Steam Games
= $1,264.04+ well spent?
Overall I'm very happy to have picked up an Xbox 360 since I've never bought into any of Microsoft's consoles and the price seems to be quite decent now. I'm amazingly excited to see how the firmware interface and functionality compares to that of the PS3. I'm aiming for this to be a Christmas present to myself so hopefully I can restrain myself from opening it until then.
As for the PS3 purchase, it was a little hard to justify as I already have a PS3. The main reasoning behind purchasing it was for the 3 games packaged with it + an extra controller. Purchasing them separately would have cost me $287 at local stores so I'm quite happy for a $112 PS3.

Lastly, whilst not strictly related to purchases, the idea of having a Xbox 360 forced me to clean those hard to reach places, organize things and most importantly give my PS3 a good blow out. The amount of dust which came out of that thing was spectacular and it has now reverted to its super quiet state rather than sounding like it is getting ready for blast off.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2013)

razer naga 2014


----------



## razielleonhart (Dec 1, 2013)

3DS XL Gold Zelda
A Link Between Worlds *hard copy*
Just the Wii U system off a friend * got mad and threw away my old one when i had a problem*
Pokemon Y
Gate-Way 3DS
2.0 Hard drive shell
Shantae - eshop
Shantae Risky's Revenge
Zelda Oracle of Seasons - *Free with A Link Between Worlds*
Kinect *got it for my girl*
3DS XL folder/case for my new XL


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 2, 2013)

Ordered LEGO Marvel Superheroes and Batman Arkham Origins for the Wii U.


----------



## DarkKnigh_t (Dec 2, 2013)

Got a 3ds and pokemon x


----------



## _Mary_ (Dec 5, 2013)

raing3 said:


> I broke the bank today, spent much more than I normally do for a weekend. Felt the need to come brag (... or cry) about it. :\
> 
> 
> 250GB Xbox 360 Console with Halo 4, Forza Horizon, Fable III and Tomb Raider
> ...


 
get a hitman absolution game


----------



## _Mary_ (Dec 5, 2013)

since im poor as f i just a bought a dancepad for stepmania coz im not doing any exercises at all.. :/ but im lovin it !!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 5, 2013)

Okami skin for me 3DS ;3



Spoiler


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 5, 2013)

^That's a pretty sweet skin Dino.

I bought another ps1 today (don't judge me )


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.klipsch.com/promedia-2-1-computer-speakers

Bought these at Best Buy for $80, got the last set. They are really fucking nice.


----------



## Windaga (Dec 6, 2013)

We did some early Christmas shopping and picked up a 2DS and Pokemon Y, as well as an eShop card LBW. We also bought a set of bluetooth headphones that MKBHD recommended.


----------



## EthanObi (Dec 7, 2013)

I went Retro this year, Bought myself a DMG-001 Gameboy, A Handy Pak(Light,Magnifier,Stereo Speakers, And Joystick/A+B button enhancer in one), and a AC adapter.
Next month I plan on grabbing my Grandmother's GBC so I can link trade


----------



## iceypathx (Dec 9, 2013)

I wanna propose to my girlfriend, bought her a really nice ring which is about 400 dollars.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2013)

OKAMIDEN CAME IN ;A;
Oh god that new sealed game smell. 



Spoiler: Okamiden


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 14, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> OKAMIDEN CAME IN ;A;
> Oh god that new sealed game smell.


 
Don't you just love smelling new game cases and manuals?


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 14, 2013)

Recently bought something like 15 figures for Disney Infinity, my wallet is weeping right now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 14, 2013)

Went Christmas shopping, bought a bunch of gift cards and shit for everyone. Also bought myself $60 for PSN, so I could grab Killzone Shadow Fall, as I was also able to order a PS4 off Amazon a couple days ago  Managed to get the last one before it went out of stock. 

My little brother bought an XBone, and that came in yesterday so I also gave him his Christmas present early, which was Ryse.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 14, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> bought a bunch of... shit for everyone.


What kind of Scrooge buys everyone shit for Christmas?


Tom Bombadildo said:


> I gave (my little brother)... Ryse.


What kind of monster are you????


Spoiler



I'm so sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 14, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> What kind of Scrooge buys everyone shit for Christmas?
> 
> What kind of monster are you????
> 
> ...


 
It's ok, I bought it for around $35 from a buy 1 get 1 40% off at Toys R Us


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 14, 2013)

PS2 HDD adapter
Olympus XB60 Microcassette


----------



## emigre (Dec 14, 2013)

Got a case for my 3DS XL and a Wii U controller stand despite the fact I don't own a Wii U.


Spoiler










 
Redeemed a game stand thing from Club Nintendo:




Spoiler










And gaems for my 3DS.


Spoiler










Got some JRPGs for my PS2 and PS3


Spoiler










Got some Vita stuff, Vita looks pretty awesome imo.


Spoiler
















And lastly got the Persona 4 official design artbook thing.


Spoiler


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> Too much stuff


 

I see someone gave too much money for gaming stuff.

Welp i only got Boobs or Ass Dimensions

Fun game i can say


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> Got a case for my 3DS XL and a Wii U controller stand despite the fact I don't own a Wii U.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Looks like Emigreezer Scrooge isn't buying any Christmas gifts for anyone because he'd rather buy gifts for himself.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 15, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> What kind of Scrooge buys everyone shit for Christmas?


 
The Scrooge on Christmas Day ;O;


----------



## .Chris (Dec 15, 2013)

Bought a new PC. Pretty happy with it. 


Spoiler


----------



## Xexyz (Dec 15, 2013)

.Chris said:


> Bought a new PC. Pretty happy with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Nice PC!


----------



## .Chris (Dec 15, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Nice PC!


Thanks! I bought it for really cheap, $630 after taxes, and $580 (pretty close to the estimated price on the PCPartPicker page) after rebates. Plus, I got Splinter Cell: Blacklist and AC4: Blackflag with the GTX 760 . Thinking about selling those two games though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2013)

.Chris said:


> Thanks! I bought it for really cheap, $630 after taxes, and $580 (pretty close to the estimated price on the PCPartPicker page) after rebates. Plus, I got Splinter Cell: Blacklist and AC4: Blackflag with the GTX 760 . Thinking about selling those two games though.


 

I'd gladly take Splinter Cell....


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 15, 2013)

A whole damn lot of crap.
But most recently


Spoiler











 
A game I pretty much was going to order just because the characters were so. damn. adorable.

edit: so much for image resizing.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 15, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> A whole damn lot of crap.
> But most recently
> 
> 
> ...


 
This image reminds me of someone's avatar; must be something about the anime cover...


----------



## .Chris (Dec 15, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I'd gladly take Splinter Cell....


 
Lol the code to redeem it is for both games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2013)

.Chris said:


> Lol the code to redeem it is for both games.


 

How much again, for the code? I can take both off your hands


----------



## .Chris (Dec 16, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> How much again, for the code? I can take both off your hands


PM'd


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 16, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> A whole damn lot of crap.
> But most recently
> 
> 
> ...


How is it? I've seen the screens from the PS Store and thought it loomed pretty neat.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 16, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> How is it? I've seen the screens from the PS Store and thought it loomed pretty neat.


 
Noo idea yet. Ordered 'er on Amazon. Waiting (impatiently) for it now.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 17, 2013)

This has nothing to do with gaming\bought but I had this strange looking table give to me the other day for free. turns out this table is from the 1950's and its called a Long Surfboard Coffee table by Tomlinson.checked ebay and theres one for around $675. so either I did really good or someone price listing is really crazy. I'm not really sure whats it worth, but its cool looking at around 6ft in length. 



Spoiler


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> This has nothing to do with gaming\bought but I had this strange looking table give to me the other day for free. turns out this table is from the 1950's and its called a Long Surfboard Coffee table by Tomlinson.checked ebay and theres one for around $675. so either I did really good or someone price listing is really crazy. I'm not really sure whats it worth, but its cool looking at around 6ft in length.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 

It looks cool for sure.


----------



## broitsak (Dec 17, 2013)

Ordered FIFA 13 for the WiiU for $17. 

Socca Yarouze!


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 17, 2013)

'Bout to get myself a used CDMA Galaxy Nexus for 60 bucks, adding in another 20 bucks since the seller was cool with driving a bit further to where I live since I don't have a ride, and we all need that extra bit of money for the holidays.


----------



## Madridi (Dec 17, 2013)

A LOT of stuff! But Most noteworthy:
- iPad mini 128GB 3G version
- Samsung Galaxy Note 3
- PS4
- Zelda Wii U limited edition
- Zelda 3DS limited edition
- Mario & Luigi dream team 3DS limited edition

Not to mention 40 or more games for many systems, and lots of other crap

It's been a good year


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2013)

got some yugioh cards
yugi and kaiba reloaded


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 21, 2013)

(Gamestop) Kingdom hearts 1.5 - Christmas gift for my wife
(flea market) Broken GC console-$5 actually needed the lid switch and fan, for another recently fixed GC console I had so this was handy.

edit: funny story about the GC, I took it apart to snatch the parts. It was infested with cockroaches, and some other weird looking bugs I couldn't identify. I didn't store it in the house, I had to put it out.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 21, 2013)

I forgot to mention that, a week ago, I bought all the hard mode and boss battle mode DLC for Sonic '06 (because I'm a masochist like that).

More recently, I bought my girlfriend The Wolf Among Us off XBLA. It's one of the things she wants most for Christmas, which is perfect because I'm at the end of my funds, and I can easily pay the $5 now and pick up the $15 season pass later when I get paid again.


----------



## emigre (Dec 21, 2013)

I already bought it on PC as well...


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 22, 2013)

Bought myself an Xperia Z1 on Swappa in mint condition. Going to splurge on cases and shit now.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> How is it? I've seen the screens from the PS Store and thought it loomed pretty neat.


 
Kay, to more properly answer your question now that i've played it a bit (not a ton so far).
It's quite fun. The combat system is kinda like Dungeons of Dredmor or I suppose The Pit if you've played/seen either of those. There's a whole CRAPTON of loot. I've gotten dozens of different/uinique looking equipables just within the first dungeon...it's pretty crazy. A fair bit of dialogue though. Seems to be part VN, part roguelite dungeon crawler. I'm likin' so far. Seems to be getting some good reviews too. I'm quite happy with my insane impulse purchase.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 24, 2013)

Skyrim 
Strike Suit Zero
Counter Strike: Global Offensive


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 24, 2013)

Bought a PS3 Super Slim 500GB and GTA V


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Baseball bat
Motofone F3


----------



## Depravo (Dec 24, 2013)

This shirt.

http://www.qwertee.com/product/the-return-of-the-fantasy


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 24, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Kay, to more properly answer your question now that i've played it a bit (not a ton so far).
> It's quite fun. The combat system is kinda like Dungeons of Dredmor or I suppose The Pit if you've played/seen either of those. There's a whole CRAPTON of loot. I've gotten dozens of different/uinique looking equipables just within the first dungeon...it's pretty crazy. A fair bit of dialogue though. Seems to be part VN, part roguelite dungeon crawler. I'm likin' so far. Seems to be getting some good reviews too. I'm quite happy with my insane impulse purchase.


Glad you're enjoying it! I already went on ahead and bought the game but I haven't had the time to play it yet. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 30, 2013)

1 Wii Controller Extension Cable $3.50 (ebay) -decided against just buying a generic controller and using its cable, figured the quality would have been worse.

1 older model furby a b-day gift around $15 (ebay)

My nunchuk cable got yanked out of the wiimote resulting in a busted cable (not fixable), instead of buying a new nunchuk. I decided to just buy a extension cable. I'll end up cutting and soldering the extension cable to fix my controller.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 30, 2013)

Gamecube Controller, not the official one, just a chinese one.
Finally time to play those great games I've been missing.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 5, 2014)

Just got this at GameStop!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bought quite a lot lately, actually. Having played Assassin's Creed Black Flag to death I figured to give the others a second chance to impress me, so I grabbed the original. Unfortunately I picked up the fantastic Ni No Kuni at the same time so AC1 hasn't even left its box yet. Doesn't look likely to for a while either.

And today I bought myself an Xbox 360, fairly old model and it has a few minor issues likely caused by dust, but for only £60 I can't complain.

I did have to get a refund on one of the chocobos I ordered from eBay though as it never arrived. Shame. It was the last of a set of four. Hopefully Monday morning will see the other arrive (that was an international order, it's expected to take much longer) and at least some good will come of the endeavour. Until then I'll crack on with Super Meat Boy and Scott Pilgrim. Thank you, old xbox profile and download history


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 5, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I picked up Sonic Unleashed (because, again, I'm a masochist) for 360 and Dark Souls for PS3. I ended up hating Dark Souls for multiple reasons (not because it's hard, I actually liked the difficulty), and exchanged it for Portal 2 on PS3. So far, that's turning out to be a great decision.

That said, I hadn't yet played the original Portal, so I picked up Portal: Still Alive on XBLA and first played through it in one sitting. $15 well spent for some of the best 3 and a half hours I've spent gaming.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 6, 2014)

I haven't posted here awhile so prepare for the list of things I've bought in the past 2 weeks. 
I'll start with Plushies. 
These were all from Nintendo World New York 








Then I bought a yoshi plush collection that will e here soon




A Polterpup from Luigis Mansion 2




A Mew, A Tanooki Boo, A Blooper, A spiny koopa, A Luigi Riding a Yoshi, A Gengar, and A turtwig. 
Also from Nintendo world I have 2 new shirts and a Hoodie. 

NOW ONTO GAMES
I recently Bought a PSVITA off GameStop on sale for 129.99 (got it for $100 because coupons)




 I bought all these For various sale prices




I also Got PS+ which gave me 6 more free vita Games Like Gravity Rush, Uncharted, Oddworld, Wipeout, Soul Sacrifice, and Sonic All stars Racing Transformed. 
I also Have Blazblue and PASBR (ps3 version but its new so I'll have crossbuy as well for Vita) on the way soon. 
I bought the walking dead Vita off here recently. 
And I've also bought quite a few downloadable a for it as pictured below 




The only ones on that screen I had Before on PSN are Ape Escape and Bloons TD. 

NOW ONTO PS3 GAMES 
No pictures here yet, But I have about 6 ps3 games on the way soon which I got super cheap. 
The games are
The God of War Saga
The Infamous Collection
Ratchet and Clank Collection
Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD
Valkyria Chronicles
PASBR
And of course with PS+ I have another 12 free game. 


3DS Wise I didn't get much. 
Just SMT Devil Survivor overclocked~ 

I think that's about it for now. 
If the GO HASTINGS sale restocks any more Vita games soon I might be forced to pounce again.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 6, 2014)

Bought a USB Hard Drive 500GB.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 6, 2014)

Visual kei skirt + legwarmers c:


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 6, 2014)

I recently got GTA V and Warriors Orochi 3 for my PS3.

Tis' gonna be a good month


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 7, 2014)

I bought myself some sex toys to cope over my girlfriend's truth, with some adult xxx. 
I bought my dad his medicines for cancer..


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 8, 2014)

100 Nerf Darts.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 8, 2014)

Bought these two on sale.
pretty good so far.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 8, 2014)

Swann Morton No.3 Handle
Swann Morton No.10A blades
Carbon fibre vinyl
Brushed steel vinyl


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 8, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Bought these two on sale.
> pretty good so far.


Can't wait till my Copy of KH gets here. 
How's the DBZ game? I'm really excited for DBZ battle of Z on Vita ^p^


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 8, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Can't wait till my Copy of KH gets here.
> How's the DBZ game? I'm really excited for DBZ battle of Z on Vita ^p^


I love it!
Reminds me of the days I used to play it on my PS2. Too bad the music was changed. :/


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jan 8, 2014)

eShop - Resident Evil Revelations Wii U - £19.99
Amazon - USB 3.0 Y-Cable - £2.99
Amazon - IPhone 5 TPU Rubber / Gel Case w/ Screen Protector - £2.99

Bargain hunter / Cheapskate ^^^ lolol


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 8, 2014)

Wii U lego city bundle.

They be cheap enough now that I'm happy to have it, just for the Nintendo exclusives.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 8, 2014)

My Polterpup Came today!





Side by side with my Giant Boo




Also Some more of my Go Hastings Games came today


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 8, 2014)

Hookers and drugs.

But for reals, bought myself a second DS4 controller that was on sale for $30 at a local mom&pop game store that's (sadly) closing, as well as some PS3 games. Grabbed Demon's Souls, RAGE, Mass Effect 2, and a Resident Evil game, all for $25. Sad to see the store go, I used to do some tech work for them and they used to give me huge discounts and stuff on everything


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2014)

Sandisk Sansa Clip Zip. A very small yet very powerful MP3 player, enough to drive my fancy Sony headphones


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 8, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I forgot to mention that, a week ago, I bought all the hard mode and boss battle mode DLC for Sonic '06 (because I'm a masochist like that).
> 
> More recently, I bought my girlfriend The Wolf Among Us off XBLA. It's one of the things she wants most for Christmas, which is perfect because I'm at the end of my funds, and I can easily pay the $5 now and pick up the $15 season pass later when I get paid again.


 
Gosh, I thought you said you bought your girlfriend. But as I kept reading, I read how you got her a game off XBLA.


----------



## Plstic (Jan 9, 2014)

I bought a pair of Sennheiser HD 650's.



the_randomizer said:


> Sandisk Sansa Clip Zip. A very small yet very powerful MP3 player, enough to drive my fancy Sony headphones


 

You should install rockbox on it, It adds a lot of features plus I like because of the customizable GUI and It can pretty much play any music file. Here's the website http://www.rockbox.org/


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2014)

Plstic said:


> I bought a pair of Sennheiser HD 650's.
> 
> You should install rockbox on it, It adds a lot of features plus I like because of the customizable GUI and It can pretty much play any music file. Here's the website http://www.rockbox.org/


 

Oh I already already installed Rockbox, and it's pretty dang sweet!


----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 9, 2014)

Got these babies (and paid him) after setting a quick meet-up with my sister's friend. Also while I was outside, I managed to spot Sin and Punishment: Star Successor so yay!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 11, 2014)

Preordered the collectors edition of Dark Souls 2 last night


----------



## emigre (Jan 11, 2014)

I like to think I'm responsible for the growing number of people posting pictures of their recently bought shit.






Hotel Dusk (DS) Reasonance of Fate (PS3), Devil May Cry HD collection (PS3), Saints Row IV (PS3), 3D Dot Gaem Heroes (PS3).

I bought volumes 2 and 3 of the Ace Attorney manga. Below them are the blu rays I bought, Pulp Fiction, Schindler's List, Psycho, Eden of the East and the Batman Antrology.

In the back are some cheap ethernet cables and a Vita charging cradle.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 11, 2014)

emigre, you just reminded me that I have 3D Dot Game Heroes. I need to reaaly get back into it.

Ace Attorney has a manga?


----------



## BMinkie (Jan 11, 2014)

a Nintendo 3ds XL with 4.5.0-10u firmware and a gateway ! ! !


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2014)

v6 and v7 of the d.gray-man manga


----------



## emigre (Jan 11, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> emigre, you just reminded me that I have 3D Dot Game Heroes. I need to reaaly get back into it.
> 
> Ace Attorney has a manga?


 

Yes, yes it does. If not, than I've been tricked.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 11, 2014)

Ps vita 3g/wifi model (was 50 $ cheaper thab wifi version).
32GB memory stick.
Ps+.
Persona 4 golden.
Soul sacrifice. 
Gravity Rush.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 14, 2014)

This came in the mail today!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 14, 2014)

5501 Ps1 that I picked up from the flea market for $2.75, (Needs a new laser)

2 MM3 modchips from EurAsia, (Going to install these to my 2 5501 models, was thinking about modding my 1001's but read they are fidgety with stealth, so I'll just go with 5501.


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 14, 2014)

Non-gaming related:  some cheap skunk weed.

Gaming related:  eevee plushie, a couple of vintage games and a copy of Pokemon Y.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 14, 2014)

Got a backlit GBA SP with a charger, carrying case, and five games worth maybe a buck each, for $30 and shipping.

The shell on the SP looks like shit, but I planned on replacing and/or repainting it anyways; the screen itself seemed fine from what I could tell. I don't actually have any of it here yet but I'll probably post before/after pictures of the system itself in the Art forum once I get it spiffed up.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 14, 2014)

College classes


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 14, 2014)

emigre said:


> Yes, yes it does. If not, than I've been tricked.


 

Oh wow, tell me how it is.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 14, 2014)

Just bought Killzone Mercenary, Spelunky, Worms Revolution Ultra and Velocity Ultra for my PS Vita~


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 14, 2014)

During the sale I bought Puppeteer, Pixaljunk, Lone Survivor, and Dokuro.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2014)

Blue Dragon for 360 c:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 16, 2014)

Bought Killzone Mercenary and Crysis 3. Will probably pick up Tales of Xillia in the next couple of days as well.


----------



## cateater1 (Jan 16, 2014)

another dsi, black this time and another dstwo card as i went briefly mental and sold mine last year. Also bought a copy of Guru Logic champ (J) gba


----------



## Qtis (Jan 16, 2014)

emm. A couple of things actually.

Logitech MK710 for legacy gaming on my MBP. (legacy also known as roughly pre-Windows Vista generations. Mainly from GoG.com winter sale).
Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB SSD for my MBP.
A couple of frying pans due to my stove being changed to an induction version by my landlord.

Also bought a PS4 for Christmas, but that's already a bit "old" for this post


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 18, 2014)

I just got my First Laptop for college. 
Specifically an Asus G750 with a 1TB Hard Drive, 12GB's of RAM, Intel i7 processor, and a Nvidia GTX765M~


----------



## Depravo (Jan 18, 2014)

Just bought Ni No Kuni from PSN. Don't have enough HDD space to install it. 

Also, got a Nexus 7 a couple of weeks ago. Just to be all modern like.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 18, 2014)

Bought Persona 4 Golden digitally and gave my physical copy to my sister.  Also bought Muramasa and Thomas was Alone.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 18, 2014)

I got a Kindle Fire HD because it was only $90 and I also got Puppeteer, Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon, Enslaved, and Crysis 3 on the PSN sale.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh Tempmas - you bring me limitless joy! 


Spoiler
















Why yes sir, I did take the photo with a Potato - what's it to ya?


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh Tempmas - you bring me limitless joy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


SF on 3DS? Are you insane, Foxi?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 18, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> SF on 3DS? Are you insane, Foxi?


Shush you! I got it for free with the system, you don't argue with bundles!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Shush you! I got it for free with the system, you don't argue with bundles!


 

Did you happen to get the laptop free too? ;o;


----------



## steveroo (Jan 19, 2014)

raiden iv, dlc fairy for raiden, Otomedius X, ply wood for a shelf to hold my crt tv in my room


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 20, 2014)

An S7800.  Amazing piece of kit!


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 20, 2014)

Pre-ordered EU release of Senran Kagura Burst .


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 20, 2014)

I bought my self the new PS4, decided to try the new gaming generation!! And I bought a card to send to my ex girlfriend stating how much I hate her!


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 21, 2014)

The post above made me laugh so much at what completely different things those are 

ANYWHO 

Now that I am Slowly being melded into the Master Race that Is PC, I've been making some Bargain Buys for PC games. 

So far I got:
The Humble Indie Bundle
Humble Weekly Bundle
Bioshock Infinite for $7
Saints Row The Third Complete $7
Borderlands 2 GOTY $10
Just Cause 2 $2.50
SkullGirls $5


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 21, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> The post above made me laugh so much at what completely different things those are


I FORGOT TO MENTION THE GAMES I GOT! ASSASSIN'S CREED 4 AND BATTLEFIELD FOUR WITH GHOSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 21, 2014)

Got a new PSU, HDD is next


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 21, 2014)

Do things bought with birthday money count? Anyway, here's what I bought recently...

Sonic Lost World (3DS)- Why yes, I _am_ a masochist. I thought we already established this? Though in all fairness, one world in and it's really fun and challenging, so far. The only thing that bugs me are the BS special stages. Fun? Kind of. Fresh and different? Definitely. Good for portable play? Hell no.
Mega Man 9 & 10 bundle (PSN)- I don't intend to play these yet, but I figured I might as well since they're on my list of Mega Man games to play for my New Year's Resolution. I tested them both out though, and they feel pretty fun. I was pretty happy to see that they're developed by Inti Creates, the same team that made the Mega Man Zero and ZX games.
Vanquish (PS3)- Picked this up on a whim at GameStop because it looked cool (after googling some quick reviews, of course). And for less than $15, why not? The story and voice acting are kind of meh, but the gameplay is pretty fun thus far.
Super Smash Bros. (Wii VC/N64)- I haven't actually bought this yet technically, but I'm going to in a bit. Since I found out that today is Smash's 15th anniversary, I decided to play all the games tonight, though I don't have my original copy of Smash 64 anymore. 
If we're including birthday gifts as well, I got...

Mega Man Anniversary Collection (PS2)- Like Megs 9 & 10, I picked this up for my resolution. I mainly just asked for it for Mega Man 7 and 8 though, since 1 through 6 look like absolute crap ports, and I can play those on the 3DS virtual console anyway.
Link's Crossbow Training- After beating every Zelda game last year, I've gone into withdrawal, okay? *DON'T JUDGE MEH!!!*
2 Mayflash GameCube controller adapters for Wii- Now I can fully retire my Wii and use my Wii U to play Super Smash Bros. Brawl and Project M 3.0 with good controllers!
1-year PlayStation Plus subscription- This is the one I'm most excited about. I've been considering taking the plunge for a while now, and I'll be happy to play those free games every month. Who knows, maybe I'll even be convinced to get a Vita too, if there are enough good PS+ games.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 21, 2014)

bought Killzone Mercenary($9), Tales of Xillia ($10), Dragon Quest Monster Joker 2($15 new), Dead Space 3 (new for Free), Max Payne 3(also new and free) and a 8gb micro sd class 10($10)


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jan 22, 2014)

All in WiiU gamepad charging dock.  + Super Mario 3d world for mii lil bro


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 22, 2014)

BIFFTAZ said:


> for mii lil bro


 
I see what you did there...


----------



## osirisjem (Jan 23, 2014)

Milk in Plastic bags.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jan 23, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Milk in Plastic bags.


 
Canadians...


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 23, 2014)

Just Bought the Sonic Hits Collection on steam. Missed the sale but hell, $30 for pretty much every great sonic game is fine with me.
Also got a Legacy of kain bundle~


----------



## Vipera (Jan 23, 2014)

Last thing I bought was Pokémon X from the eShop a while ago.


----------



## |-Goku-| (Jan 23, 2014)

Just picked up some Final Fantasy VII statues on ebay. They aren't here yet though, but here is a picture of them!


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jan 23, 2014)

Bought a Doctor Who comic the other day at Hot Topic, and got the Zelda Card Case 18 from Club Nintendo this week

_And I won't won't go into further detail of my shopping activities as of late since this forum hates bronies, but that's ok by me_


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 23, 2014)

I bought a like-new copy of Mirror's Edge (PS3) on eBay today. I wanted to grab it at GameStop so I could start playing it today, but the only copy they had lacked the original case, and I'm extremely picky about having cases for all my disc-based games. Oh well... at least I saved $5 this way (about $13 including shipping on eBay, versus $18 plus tax at GameStop).


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 24, 2014)

God of War collection for less than $20 at Target! 5 games for less than $20


----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 25, 2014)

From my sister's friend, the bandages came from the Pokemon DS case so yeah...


----------



## Ryft (Jan 25, 2014)

Got a Note 3 phone tonight! Huge upgrade from the Galaxy Nexus I had. Already have the Note rooted with Jelly Beans rom through Safestrap.


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 25, 2014)

Bought my new Sony 55" flat screen, Xbox 360, lots of movies and games. PS3 too!


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 25, 2014)

dragonblood9999 You bought Killzone Mercenaries for $9?!
Where did you get it that cheap?!
I can't find it for less than 25 euro's!

Anyway, bought some games for my handheld collection earlier this month:
-Gargoyles - GB - €14
-Shadowgate Classic (with box!) - GBC - €15
-Adavance Wars Dual Strike - NDS - €13
-Moon - NDS - €9
-Professor Layton and the Lost Future - NDS - €20
-Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracles - 3DS - €12
-Dynasty Warriors - PSP - €7.5
-GTA: Vice City Stories - PSP - €7.5
-Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker - PSP -  €7.5
-SSX: On Tour - PSP - €7.5

Damn I didn't realise I spend €113 euros this month...


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 25, 2014)

DragorianSword said:


> dragonblood9999 You bought Killzone Mercenaries for $9?!
> Where did you get it that cheap?!
> I can't find it for less than 25 euro's!


It was on sale last week.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 25, 2014)

Ordered 2x yaosm 3.2 modchip's for the Wii from EurAsia, Figure this was the best solution for Gc games, since I'd rather mod my Wii instead of my Gc


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 25, 2014)

Killzone Mercenary
Muramasa Rebirth Collectors Edition.
Hotline Miama (Digital on PSN)
Final Fantasy 5 (Digital on PSN)
Final Fantasy 7 (Digital on PSN)
Final Fantasy 8 (Digital on PSN)
Final Fantasy 9 (Digital on PSN)
DISSIDIA 012[duodecim] FINAL FANTASY (Digital on PSN)
Dokuro (Digital on PSN)

Pre-orders:
Toukiden The Age of Demons (amazon)
Dragonronpa Trigger Happy Havoc (amazon)


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 25, 2014)

You can preorder digital Dangan Ronpa?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 25, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> You can preorder digital Dangan Ronpa?


 
My bad it was also on amazon.


----------



## XDel (Jan 25, 2014)

Mutant Mudds Deluxe (Wii U)
UnEpic (Wii U)

No regrets.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 25, 2014)

DragorianSword said:


> dragonblood9999 You bought Killzone Mercenaries for $9?!
> Where did you get it that cheap?!
> I can't find it for less than 25 euro's!


 


GameWinner said:


> It was on sale last week.


 
he's right it was on sale last week


----------



## Xexyz (Jan 26, 2014)

My new PC I built for $500! Using it to type this!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 26, 2014)

Seeing that Soul Sacrifice is now on PS+, I traded it in and got Silent Hill: Book of Memories. It's not too shabby considering the fact that I paid whole $6.53 for it, although it's not great either. Then again, I'm only in Zone 4, so maybe the game kicks off later on.


----------



## UltraMew (Jan 26, 2014)

I got me some nice VC games.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 27, 2014)

Look what I got in the mail!


----------



## Qtis (Jan 27, 2014)

OWC Data Doubler
OWC SuperSlim Optical Drive External Solution

Hit the 256GB SSD into my MBP and now added the original HDD for extra space. The boot time is actually amazing. It's from zero to Photoshop CS6 in about 15-30 seconds with OS X 10.9 compared to the original about 2 minutes for just the load screen (though not surprising since I had reinstalled/cleaned the computer 4 years ago, ie. never after I bought it :I ). 

Still should install Windows on it, but that'll have to wait a week or two..


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 27, 2014)

Bought (or will be buying in the next half hour) a new amp for my subs, went with Hifonics this time around. http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_74623_Hifonics-Brutus-BRX1200.1D.html 

Gonna need to replace my rear speakers at some point in time, I think I blew one of them finally...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 27, 2014)

The copies of Mirror's Edge (PS3) and Mega Man Zero 4 (GBA) that I ordered a week back came in, and both work great. I also ordered a copy of Moon (DS). I heard the recent news about an episodic remake/spinoff coming to the 3DS, and since I never played the original, I thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 31, 2014)

I recently bought Super Mario 3D World and some new nail polish.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 31, 2014)

I bought a Hauppauge HD PVR Gaming Edition for $20... turns out there's something wrong with the component Pr line going into the encoder and the capture has a green tint. Luckily it's still under warranty so I should have a fully functioning unit in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Ozito (Jan 31, 2014)

Catherine! I've been wanting to play this for quite some time now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 31, 2014)

Had an odd hankering to play some Max Payne, so I ended up buying Max Payne 1+2 bundle on Steam for $15.

Also bought the FPS Version 2 Bundle on Bundlestars, because 8 games for <$4 was pretty dope.


EDIT: Oh, also bought the DLC for Typing of the Dead.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 2, 2014)

I just bought the Mass Effect Trilogy for PS3.
Anything I should know before going into it?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 2, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I just bought the Mass Effect Trilogy for PS3.
> Anything I should know before going into it?


 
1 sucks gameplay wise, so don't give up on it if you think it's horrible.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 2, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I just bought the Mass Effect Trilogy for PS3.
> Anything I should know before going into it?


 
Pick the hottie from ME2 a.k.a. Miranda. Not really interesting storywise, but she does come back in ME3. /thread.

Otherwise I would recommend not reading any kind of walkthrough. The series is a fantastic example of almost limitless possibilities, but you can ruin your fun by reading some kind of "how to finish Mass Effect"-guide.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 2, 2014)

A vehicle...2005 Hyundai Santa Fe I think.
I can't drive yet but once I deck it out in decals i'll have no choice but to get my license and drive it everywhere.


Spoiler



Not huge on the overall pink theme, but loove the design.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 2, 2014)

Recently got myself the PS4, Nexus 5, and a iPhone 5S. Not really, but these were gifts.


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 3, 2014)

NuForce NE-600X (should've bought the M version)
and Chibi-Robo: Photo Finder.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 3, 2014)

Since my girlfriend and I recently beat _Donkey Kong Country Returns_ (Wii), I picked up _Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D_ (3DS) from K-Mart today. I was pretty surprised to find it out of stock at both GameStop and Walmart. I figured it would be fun to replay the game solo.

I also picked up _Sonic Lost World: Deadly Six Bonus Edition_ (Wii U) from GameStop today, since my girlfriend and I are just about done with _Sonic Adventure 2: Battle_ (XBLA). Apparently it as $10 off, meaning it's the same price as the 3DS version I picked up a couple weeks back: Not bad.

Also I got a mini screwdriver and bag of kitkat minis, just because.


----------



## yusuo (Feb 3, 2014)

Things I bought off ebay today
30kg Dumbells
PSP with 16gb micro sd, and micro sd to memory card pro duo adapter
Despicable me Galaxy S4 phone cover for the Gf

Thoughts about putting on a bit of muscle and wanted to build a retro portable gaming console, for train journeys and the like. And she made me buy the phone cover for the new phone


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2014)

got myself a galaxy note 3


----------



## HYPERMETAL (Feb 7, 2014)

I managed to snipe a 3DS on ebay for $88. Came with Mario 3D land and a case so yeeeeeah.​


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 7, 2014)

i got
Bad Grandpa bluray combo $12
Wolverine bluray combo $15
Smuffs 2 dvd $10
Pacific Rim dvd $10
Star Trek Into the Darkness combo $10
The Expendables 1 Bluray combo $10
The Expendables 2 Bluray combo $10
Looper bluray combo $10
Bullet to the Head Bluray combo $10
cod black ops declassified $20(new)
and Pokemon Y (retail price)
all the movies were from target they had a sale on dvds and blurays last week.
next week i will be getting Animal Crossing New Leaf, DanganRonpa: Trigger Happy Havoc and maybe a new laptop


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 7, 2014)

I got, Zelda ALTTP on Wii U VC for 1,99 (Already had it on Wii VC thanks to Club Nintendo) Got both Johnny English and Johnny English Reborn on Blu-ray as well as Free Bird on Blu-Ray. Bought a complete set of series 2 Power Discs for Disney Infinity and the album to go with it.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 8, 2014)

With the help of @sicklyb
I got these 2






yay for them keeping me warm in the winter c:


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 8, 2014)

4GB SD for my 3DS, because 2GB is nowhere near enough.
New SD is only half as fast as the old Toshiba one


----------



## johand (Feb 8, 2014)

Carrera GO slotrace with Mario&Luigi


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 8, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> 4GB SD for my 3DS, because 2GB is nowhere near enough.
> New SD is only half as fast as the old Toshiba one


What class is it? My understanding is that lower class SDHC cards (4GB and up) are slower than regular SD cards (2GB). If it's only class 2 or 4, that might be why.


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 9, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> What class is it? My understanding is that lower class SDHC cards (4GB and up) are slower than regular SD cards (2GB). If it's only class 2 or 4, that might be why.


 
Guess so. It's Class 4.
It's even more expensive than a 8GB mSD.


----------



## ladypoodle (Feb 9, 2014)

Fushigi no Gensoukyou 3 at Melonbooks DL


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 11, 2014)

Past couple of days I've purchased

1. A Original Xbox "2005" /w a faulty dvd drive for $10.95 ended up softmodding it via Hotswapping and installing a 160gb hard drive that I had laying around. Installed Unleashx as the dash

2. Xbox Game Mechassault "not for resale" for $4.01 was originally going to use it to softmod but wrong version and faulty dvd drive anyways.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 11, 2014)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!

Also getting DanganRonpa once PSN updates!


----------



## Walker D (Feb 11, 2014)

A intuos5 Medium

now it's time to draw!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 11, 2014)

got Animal Crossing New Leaf yesterday
Tomorrow when i get paid am buying DanganRonpa: Trigger Happy Havoc and One Piece: Romance Dawn(huge one piece fan but totaly forgot about this one)

Also bought a pack of 16GB flash drives for $14 at walmart
a pack of 2 was cheaper than just 1 drive




sorry about the blury pic my battery was dieing so i had to take the pic before my camera had time to focus correctly

ordered from club nintendo the Animal Crossing - Nintendo 3DS Game Card Case(only because the zelda one was sold out)


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 12, 2014)

So I have a shit load of stuff coming soon, so I'm only gonna be posting based on what arrives when. 
First off in the past few days, I have gotten




A lot of All 6 original Super Mario 64 Plushies (for whatever reason, Donkey Kong is a part of the collection, and Luigi isn't... Weird)
Either way, I snagged it for a Cool $30. Each plush sells individually for about 15-25 each, so obviously the guy had no idea what he had here. They're a little dusty but I'm doing some restoration to make em Look Vibrant again. 

Anywho, I've also gotten




The Animal Crossing Club Nintendo Poster




And an Extra Bowser plush, because he's so damn adorable. 
I've already been having some fun with them.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 13, 2014)

Yesterday, I went ahead and paid off a pre-order for Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD for my Vita. I'll be swinging by Gamestop late March to pick that sucker up.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 13, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> *Adorable stuff*


 
*SQUEAL* I'm so freaking jealous! I used to have all of those Mario plushies except Wario and Toad, but my mom got rid of them at some point.  Question: Are those the original versions, or the talking versions? The versions that I had were pretty much identical, except they had little motors that said a phrase from the character when you squeezed them.

Anyway, I got quite a few things since last paycheck. This was my first substantial "free" paycheck (all recent bills already paid for!) since October or November, so I went crazy. Of course it wasn't until after I bought quite a bunch of these items that both my smartphone and my Sony gaming TV broke within days of each other.  Oh, well. That's what emergency savings are for.


Original Xbox- My girlfriend and I tried to play Halo 2 on the 360, but absolutely hated the forced vertical splitscreen on my gaming TV, and I thought it would be nice to own an original Xbox anyway, since I never owned one. So I picked one up at a local pawn shop, which included original hookups, but no controller. So naturally...
2 Xbox S controllers- For the aforementioned Xbox, of course. I'm glad to report that both controllers seem to work fine, after beating the first level of Halo 2 to test. As well as...
Monster Component Cable for Xbox- the CRTV I use for retro consoles only supports up to 480i, but it has component inputs, which still makes the picture look a bit cleaner (read: no ghosting) even in 480i. I know I'm probably wearing huge nostalgia lenses right now, but few things look more gorgeous to me than Halo 2 on an original Xbox on my CRTV via component.
DSLite (Zelda Gold)- I picked this up because first, I never owned an original DS-series handheld; second, I really want a dedicated DS/GBA homebrew/backups machine. I already have an R4 that I picked up last year (finally, I have a system that can use it!), so that's one thing. But I still need a...
EZ-Flash 3in1- I picked this up off realhotstuff for the obvious reason of expanded RAM and GBA homebrew for the aforementioned DSLite. I already have an EZ-Flash IV, but I don't want to brick it with GBA EXPloader by accident. Plus, the 3in1 fits in more slimly so I can keep the DSLite in my pocket, if I wish.
Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles (PSP: PSN)- I picked this up off the PSN after Johnny's review of it and Rondo of Blood, and his review of Symphony of the Night sold me on it. I mostly bought it for Symphony of the Night, but I'm finding that I'm really liking the Rondo of Blood remake, too. Normally I'm picky about getting physical copies of games, but I make an exception for PSP titles because Sony has a great account system, plus if I get a Vita in the future (something I'm really considering), it'll be nice to be able to play it on there without repurchasing it from PSN anyway.
The Wonderful 101 (Wii U)- A birthday gift for my girlfriend, since she's absolutely loving every Hideki Kamiya game we've played together (as am I).
Retro City Rampage DX (3DS: eShop)- I played the demo for the 360 version and absolutely loved it, but never got around to buying it. I figured this is the kind of game I'd much rather play on a handheld, anyway.
 
And that's basically it. Good grief, seeing it all on paper shows me just how spend-thrifty I was. Kind of depressing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2014)

This: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/6-x-9-3...=7456254&st=categoryid$abcat0302005&cp=1&lp=3
And this: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/6-1-2-2...=3438938&st=categoryid$abcat0302005&cp=1&lp=1
As well as an FM transmitter since my car is too old to have aux input 

for my 2003 Honda Civic, very impressed with the sound quality


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 13, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> As well as an FM transmitter since my car is too old to have aux input


 
Does your car have a cassette deck? I use a cassette adapter for every car I've ever owned (all too old to have aux input). Quality is higher and distortion is unnoticeable in the factory speakers, in my opinion; plus it's loads cheaper (any $5 cassette adapter from Dollar General or the like will do).


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 13, 2014)

New cute hat c:





Came in today c:


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Does your car have a cassette deck? I use a cassette adapter for every car I've ever owned (all too old to have aux input). Quality is higher and distortion is unnoticeable in the factory speakers, in my opinion; plus it's loads cheaper (any $5 cassette adapter from Dollar General or the like will do).


 

No, I wish it did though, but it doesn't  I don't have an aux input either. The other solution is sometime down the road is to get a stereo head unit that has one, then I can be set, but in the mean time, an FM transmitter is a crap load better than having to using and swapping CDs back and forth


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> *SQUEAL* I'm so freaking jealous! I used to have all of those Mario plushies except Wario and Toad, but my mom got rid of them at some point.  Question: Are those the original versions, or the talking versions? The versions that I had were pretty much identical, except they had little motors that said a phrase from the character when you squeezed them.


 
I was wondering Why they felt clickable! The seller didnt even Advertise that they could talk, so They do have the voice capability, but im sure theyre well dead by now. I may have to take them to the little toy shop a few miles away too see if they can safely open them up and replace the batteries! 
As far as I can tell, Only Yoshi, and Donkey Kong seem to have anything in them though. So I guess its an assorted lot. At least they all have their original Tags as well as an added Bonus. 

My Mother was actually making fun of me because I was giving them a little scrub down since they must have been sitting on a shelf for a long time and had collected dust. I just looked at her and said "Dont you remmber Toy Story?! Any Toy, especially little guys like these shouldnt be forgotten or neglected!"


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 14, 2014)

Bought One piece for the 3ds and dangaronpa trigger happy havoc vita today


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 14, 2014)

KitKats


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 14, 2014)

Moga Power Pro and its so shitty compared to the Pocket. It can't go 5 minutes without disconnecting and then I gotta manually connect it which takes like a minute.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 15, 2014)

bought 2 cans of monster $2 each and a Remington F4800 Dual Foil-X Foil Shaver for $40(was $80) at canadian tire


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 15, 2014)

May have wasted my money this time.lol
I purchased a GC for cheap like 5 dollars, But so far this GC is one of the worst looking on the insides that I've seen. yuk Its really nasty. I've uploaded some pics. maybe I can salvage it maybe not I'll see. First thing's first bring out the bug spray.


Spoiler: GC Pics


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 15, 2014)

The Snow has been preventing a few of my items from arriving, BUT this little beauty arrived today


Spoiler














Im still learning how to properly Articulate her. Figma figures allow for endless poseability.





Forgive the potato quality


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> May have wasted my money this time.lol
> I purchased a GC for cheap like 5 dollars, But so far this GC is one of the worst looking on the insides that I've seen. yuk Its really nasty. I've uploaded some pics. maybe I can salvage it maybe not I'll see. First thing's first bring out the bug spray.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GC Pics


 
Looks like flood damage


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 15, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> The Snow has been preventing a few of my items from arriving, BUT this little beauty arrived today
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
How is this figma as far as removable parts go (aside from replaceable hand, missile, and laser add on, of course)? I picked up the Skyward Sword Link figma and was going to get this Samus figma afterward, but I was really disappointed by all the loose, removable parts on the Link figure. Especially the shield: I kid you not, you have to split the shield into four different pieces just to switch between mounting it on his back and his arm. -_-


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 15, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> Looks like flood damage


I have to hand it to the GC it can survive almost anything. After giving it a cleaning in alcohol it still works, dvd motor is burnt out but that's really the only thing I can find wrong with it. oh I also botched the P1 controller ribbon cable when disconnecting it, just 1 wire I'll have to solder back. Here's more pics showing how bad it was.


Spoiler: More Pics


































edit: ended up just taking out the power supply, lid switch and the fan for another GC, I could never trust one in this shape.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2014)

Quite a bit of things, actually:

SEGA Saturn Model 1 Gamepad _(finally some multiplayer fun!)_
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 for the Mega Drive
Shin Megami Tensei: Soul Hackers for the 3DS _(gift from my lass for Valentine's Day)_
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning _(see above, mostly for multiplayer purposes)_
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 3: Full Burst for the PS3 _(my lass loves those games so I knew it's going to be the perfect gift)_
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity for the 3DS _(see above)_
Pokemon X/Y 3DS XL carrying case _(see above, goes nicely with her 3DS XL Zelda Edition I gave her for Christmas)_
Gameware PSVita USB cable and Starter Pack _(carrying case, screen protector, wipe, lanyard... there has to be a lanyard in all of those, eh?) (buy one get one free, so hey! My Vita needed a carrying case for some time now and I really needed a new USB cable since the old one has almost snapped at this point. Not a very nice carrying case, but it does the job and I can't complain about the price)_
Fruitful week overall - whenever we're together, we go on those gaming shopping sprees.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 15, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> How is this figma as far as removable parts go (aside from replaceable hand, missile, and laser add on, of course)? I picked up the Skyward Sword Link figma and was going to get this Samus figma afterward, but I was really disappointed by all the loose, removable parts on the Link figure. Especially the shield: I kid you not, you have to split the shield into four different pieces just to switch between mounting it on his back and his arm. -_-


I haven't Had many difficulties switching parts around or anything, it's really nice. I plan of getting the Link Figma soon too, but this Samus one is pretty spectacular. 
The remove able parts are 6 different hands which allow for Different poses like Open hand to place on the blaster, a thumbs up, etc. 

Then there are the 2 blast effects which is basically just a long red laser like my picture above, and then a longer one that's basically a double blast. 

There's a cannon accessory where you remove the frontal piece of samus's arm blaster and replace it with the open segment that makes her look ready to shoot a missle

The final remove able piece is actually a morphball, which can be attached to the stand. No little bombs or anything though so that sucks. 

All In all it's rather simple though, nothing like how you described the link. 
The spoiler includes all the removable parts and some more poses 


Spoiler


----------



## emigre (Feb 15, 2014)

I bought a Kindle and sexy cover for it:



Spoiler













 
Handheld shit which is visual novel month:


Spoiler










 
Digital Vita no gaems:


Spoiler






















 
PS3 no gaems:


Spoiler










 
Dirty Wii casual gaems:


Spoiler










 
I am such a weeaboo 


Spoiler










 
Look EDGE magazine!


Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 15, 2014)

I bought Yakuza 4 and pre ordered Tales of Symphonia Chronocles.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 15, 2014)

A new roof & gutter
Fable Anniversary 
Dishonored
Max Payne 3
Beer
A computer chair
More beer
Frozen Pizza


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 15, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I haven't Had many difficulties switching parts around or anything, it's really nice. I plan of getting the Link Figma soon too, but this Samus one is pretty spectacular.
> The remove able parts are 6 different hands which allow for Different poses like Open hand to place on the blaster, a thumbs up, etc.
> 
> Then there are the 2 blast effects which is basically just a long red laser like my picture above, and then a longer one that's basically a double blast.
> ...


 
Thanks! That makes me feel more confident in buying the figure.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bought Cave Story 3D, before I had my 3DS XL I saw this game for sale on the usual place I buy my games, didn't bought it cuz didn't had a 3DS.

After buying the 3DS XL I ran towards the store and Cave Story 3D had been sold, 1 month and a half later I come back to find some good used games to buy and I find that gem laying around, needless to say I bought it on the spot and so happy to finally have it (It could be on Nintendo eShop but NOOOOOOOO)


----------



## emigre (Feb 16, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> Bought Cave Story 3D, before I had my 3DS XL I saw this game for sale on the usual place I buy my games, didn't bought it cuz didn't had a 3DS.
> 
> After buying the 3DS XL I ran towards the store and Cave Story 3D had been sold, 1 month and a half later I come back to find some good used games to buy and I find that gem laying around, needless to say I bought it on the spot and so happy to finally have it (It could be on Nintendo eShop but NOOOOOOOO)


 

Commiserations on buying the bad version of Cave Story.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 16, 2014)

emigre said:


> Commiserations on buying the bad version of Cave Story.


 
Yeah... its the only version.


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 16, 2014)

I got a new computer chair last month and today i got the first two Gran Turismo games, that collection is complete right now since i have all six games. Planning to get a Vita next month with a 32GB memory card and Danganronpa later. And way later this year i'll get my 3rd Mac.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 16, 2014)

emigre said:


> Commiserations on buying the bad version of Cave Story.


 
Kind of ironic that it's the only version of the game ever sold in a physical medium, huh? If only it had a true original graphics mode, it would've been the definitive version of the game.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 16, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> Yeah... its the only version.


Hmmm...




HMM...




HMMMMMM!!!!!!


----------



## Zaertix (Feb 16, 2014)

I bought a new PC case  

NZXT H630 Cannot WAIT for Tuesday!


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm...


Spoiler
















HMMMMMM!!!!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 16, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The only point you're making is you're stuck with tr inferior version f the game ;O;


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> The only point you're making is you're stuck with tr inferior version f the game ;O;


 
My guess is that the "regular" version of Cave Story on the eShop isn't available in his country (judging by his flag, and the language his 3DS displays in).

And good grief dude, how the HECK do you manage your homescreen without folders??? I would go absolutely insane!


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> The only point you're making is you're stuck with tr inferior version f the game ;O;


 
The point I was trying to make, before you acted like a smart ass, was to prove Cave Story was not available on Nintendo's Eshop.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## emigre (Feb 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> The only point you're making is you're stuck with tr inferior version f the game ;O;


 


xwatchmanx said:


> My guess is that the "regular" version of Cave Story on the eShop isn't available in his country (judging by his flag, and the language his 3DS displays in).


 


Yepi69 said:


> The point I was trying to make, before you acted like a smart ass, was to prove Cave Story was not available on Nintendo's Eshop.


 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/200900/

No need to put up with inferior shit.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 16, 2014)

emigre said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/200900/
> 
> No need to put up with inferior shit.


 
No need to pay for something that isn't inferior shit.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 16, 2014)

I took the plunge. Hope it's good!
Still looking for Harvest Moon though..


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 16, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> snip
> 
> I took the plunge. Hope it's good!
> Still looking for Harvest Moon though..


 

Is that a 2DS Sticker? o.o


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 16, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Is that a 2DS Sticker? o.o


Yeah.
Apparently people think there are 2DS games and that their 2DS will not play 3DS games.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 16, 2014)

That's exactly what happens. I love watching dumb babies bring their parents towards the electronics desk when I'm working saying,"We gotta get the new 2DS and the 2DS games" 
I'm just like T_T "listen here you little tit. You are WRONG" 
Dumb parents do it all the time too. It amazes me how they'll throw money at something they have no information on.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 16, 2014)

emigre said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/200900/
> 
> No need to put up with inferior shit.


 


xwatchmanx said:


> No need to pay for something that isn't inferior shit.


 
Since that post, I ended up setting up my Steam account (which I apparently already had, thanks to Portal 2 on PS3) and buying Cave Story +, because it apparently runs perfectly on my ancient computer (even more so than the original Cave Story, weirdly enough, which had awful vsync issues).

In other words, I turned into a total hypocrite because Emigre used his british black person voodoo powers on me. DAMNIT EMIGRE!


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 16, 2014)

I bought Sonic 2 Remastered.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 16, 2014)

UltraMew said:


> I bought Sonic 2 Remastered.


 
What platform?


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 16, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> What platform?


It's only on iOS, it's the Taxman+Stealth Anniversary edition.


----------



## nasune (Feb 16, 2014)

Let's see, I bought Parasite Eve for the original playstation, A couple of FDS Games (DeadZone, Gunsmoke, Castlevania, Zelda, and Zelda II), a Donkey Kong jr. Tabletop, some Xbox games (Metal Gear Solid 3, Bloodrayne 2, Legacy of Kain: Defiance, The chronicles of Riddick, and the Dead or Alive Ultimate pack), a Famiclone, and a new knife.


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2014)

preordered tales of symponia cronicles


----------



## emigre (Feb 16, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Since that post, I ended up setting up my Steam account (which I apparently already had, thanks to Portal 2 on PS3) and buying Cave Story +, because it apparently runs perfectly on my ancient computer (even more so than the original Cave Story, weirdly enough, which had awful vsync issues).
> 
> In other words, I turned into a total hypocrite because Emigre used his british black person voodoo powers on me. DAMNIT EMIGRE!


 

Magical n**** gonna magical n****.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 16, 2014)

emigre said:


> Magical n**** gonna magical n****.


 
And now I just bought Sonic Hits Collection on Steam (even though I can only run the retro games included, because it's roughly the same price as buying them separate). STOP IT!!!


----------



## emigre (Feb 16, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> And now I just bought Sonic Hits Collection on Steam (even though I can only run the retro games included, because it's roughly the same price as buying them separate). STOP IT!!!


 

Hotline Miami is an awesome gaem. Buy that next.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 16, 2014)

emigre said:


> Hotline Miami is an awesome gaem. Buy that next.


 
I'm officially broke, so I can't buy any more gaemz until I get paid... and almost all of that paycheck is going towards bills.

SO HAH!!!


----------



## emigre (Feb 16, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm officially broke, so I can't buy any more gaemz until I get paid... and almost all of that paycheck is going towards bills.
> 
> SO HAH!!!


 

Fucking casual scum.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 16, 2014)

emigre said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/200900/
> 
> No need to put up with inferior shit.


 
I already bought the Steam version and currently stuck on Hell.

I wanted a Cave Story game to play on the go, since Nintendo pulled out the DSiWare version.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 17, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> Nintendo pulled out the DSiWare version.


 
Wait, really? On both DSi and 3DS, or just on 3DS?

Here in America the DSi version isn't available on the 3DS, but that's only because there's a dedicated 3DS version.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 17, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wait, really? On both DSi and 3DS, or just on 3DS?
> 
> Here in America the DSi version isn't available on the 3DS, but that's only because there's a dedicated 3DS version.


 
Can't confirm on a DSi, but it is missing from the DSiWare library on 3DS's eShop.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 18, 2014)

The mail finally started delivering my shit, so get ready! 
I'll start off small here. 
Got my Yoshi egg plush






Next up My Limited edition Luigi's Mansion dark Moon plush, sitting next to the Polterpup of the same series. I believe this set is ONLY available in japan. Never saw it localized here in the states. 






Now to the best stuff. 
Here we have the Limited edition Ganon Wind Waker statue that I snagged of Amazon for EXTREMELY cheap. The listing literally said "I bought the game but didn't want this thing so I'm selling it". I lucked out big time. 





And now, for my Last thing (unless UPS delivers today, in which case I've got a doozy coming up soon)
But anyway. BEHOLD




MY OCARINA OF TIME SHELF 
The figures shown were purchased through two seperate orders. The first order was of the 3 figures to the left. The Guy I bought them from was in desperate need of money for college stuff and was "selling off old toys" I got these for about $40 altogether. 
Ganon Alone, is worth about $60. 
Link and Zelda I've seen fluctuate from $40-80 APIECE! 

And the other item on the Shelf, Link and Epona. The Guy assumed that because it was taken out of the package most of its value was lost. Not true at all. Nintendo power did a run of this figure for a couple months then discontinued it. These guys are Rare and now I happen to own one. 

I plan on getting a bigger shelf for them, since As you can see, My ocarina of time 3DS is obscured a bit. 
Soon the shelf will have All these figures, with the Original Boxed ocarina of time N64 cart that I own, and My Ocarina of time 3DS, along with my replica of the Ocarina of time made of Polymer Clay. 
The fan in me is in heaven right now. 

I may post back later depending if UPS comes today. I still have more stuff coming but trust me. Either today or tomorrow, I've got one hell of an Item coming.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 18, 2014)

Good grief, you're killing it with the memorabilia collecting, Chavosaur.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 19, 2014)

This beast just got delivered.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 19, 2014)

I got a glue stick. ;o;


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Ultimate Edition
The Witcher Enhanced Edition
The Witcher 2: Assassin's of Kings Enhanced Edition

All of this with just under 22$


----------



## Depravo (Feb 19, 2014)

And now the postie just delivered this:



Spoiler


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 19, 2014)

Humble weekly.



Depravo said:


> This beast just got delivered.


 
Are soundbars good in general?


----------



## Depravo (Feb 19, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> Are soundbars good in general?


 
This is the only one I've ever had but it certainly sounds a lot better than the speakers on my slim LED TV. A proper surround system wasn't really an option for the room. This soundbar is overkill to be honest.


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 19, 2014)

Not really bought, but since two weeks ago, I've been playing with Google Glass, which is amazing. I've played Pokemon Yellow on it with a bluetooth keyboard, watched Netflix on it, pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 19, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> Are soundbars good in general?


 
They're better than any and all TV speakers and they can hold their own when paired with a subwoofer, but they're not as good as any surround sound system. 


As for on-topic-y stuff, I bought a USB powered Wii Sensor bar, because I'll be looking after my cousin's kids over the weekend and they wanted to play Wii games and I don't have my Wii anymore.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 19, 2014)

Spoiler











 
Warning: Contains lethal dose of awesome.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 20, 2014)

It has arrived. 
My new most prized Possession. 
Let's start with the story. 
In 2012, NECA Created a specific Item that had a Run of 5000 units. 
They later re-released the item in a kit that had a run of 10000 units. So 15k of these are known to exist. Pretty big but still very rare. 
The item I have however, is from the original 5000 run. 
I present to you my Friends, This Beauty. 

















The NECA Life Size Replica Aperture Science Portal Gun. 2 feet long, With working LED's, sounds and Awesomeness. I would have shown off the LED's but it didn't come with Batteries  I'll be picking some up tomorrow to show off more of the awesomeness of the gun. 
Either way, I'm so happy to own it.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 20, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> It has arrived.
> My new most prized Possession.
> Let's start with the story.
> In 2012, NECA Created a specific Item that had a Run of 5000 units.
> ...


 
Thats awesome, my friend had a Gears 3 Lancer that would actually run as a chainsaw. This reminded of it.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 20, 2014)

3 month ps+


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 20, 2014)

3 month XBLive gold.
Kruskovac, Capt morgan, Irish coffee.
Groceries.

The usual things


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2014)

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/so-games-much-thrones-wow


----------



## Yumi (Feb 20, 2014)

I recently got paid<3333333
and i went to a flea market where i got:

Pokemon soulsilver
a cute small purse
and 
a 5 piece Tea set<3



Tom Bombadildo said:


> ~~


 
Awww, adorable! 
so cute!


----------



## sudeki300 (Feb 20, 2014)

ordered my ps4 (killzone bundle) should be here tomorrow or monday. just gotta get rid of my jtag jasper, wanna keep my RGH as it's a slim........................sudeki300


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 22, 2014)

The Vizio TV I ordered (to replace the dead PlayStation TV we had for gaming) came in today. It works great so far, and games look even better on a 40 inch screen (the last TV was only 24 inches)...

And that's perfect, because my girlfriend picked to our reserved copy of Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze today (I came down with a bad stomach bug last night, hence why I didn't pick it up myself). Really fun game, so far.

I also bought a Castlevania theme on PSN for my PS3 dashboard, since I got tired of the vanilla dashboard (and I've been on a Castlevania kick lately). It, too, looks absolutely gorgeous on my new TV.


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 22, 2014)

Datel Action Replay Powersaves for the 3DS.  (Just waiting for it to be delivered - I can't wait until we invent transporter technology...)


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 22, 2014)

astrangeone said:


> Datel Action Replay Powersaves for the 3DS. (Just waiting for it to be delivered - I can't wait until we invent transporter technology...)


 
Maybe we can achieve somthing like that once 3D Printers are capable of printing complex products.
... But then everyone would just "pirate" the products.


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2014)

Victorinox Classic pocket knife.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 23, 2014)

I now have home security in my house
http://instagram.com/p/kvWRolgSJX/
Hopefully you dont need an account to see it.


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 23, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> Maybe we can achieve somthing like that once 3D Printers are capable of printing complex products.
> ... But then everyone would just "pirate" the products.


Lol.  I'm waiting until we can 3D print foodstuffs.  Would be interesting, although would probably create a movement like the Amish or something.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 23, 2014)

Going to buy a hoodie with this on it, because I can't find anyone who will make me a single one of this:


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 23, 2014)

So as everyone here Knows, besides being a raving Rabbid fan (pun absolutely intended) I'm also An Enormous Halo fan. 
I've been searching for awhile for an Intact Grifball Spartan and finally got my hands on one. 




I've got him posed here with all my other Halo figures so I figured id take pics of all of them even though I didn't buy them recently 

Here's my Chief posed with the Limited edition Gold Arbiter Figure. 





My Elites! The left one is An Assault elite from Halo 3, the center one is an Ascetic Elite, one of my favorite Elite armor sets, and the Elite on the right is a regular Elite Minor





FuelRod Grunt because why the fuck not. 





And a favorite of Mine, A Hunter figure, intact with all his spikes. 
The spikes are removable and most people on ebay lose them which depreciates the value. An intact hunter like mine is worth about $100 alone. 
Also he's 1 foot tall. He's freaking huge. 





And my little collection spot





All of my Halo Figures expressing their dominance over my PS3 ;O;


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 23, 2014)

I finally got it, i finally have a PS Vita which means at the same time that i have all the Playstation consoles that were released, and OMG the screen of the PS Vita is brighter than i remember from my first play on a friends PS Vita.


----------



## Icealote (Feb 23, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 23, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> *Chavosaur being Chavosaur*


 
The gold Arbiter was a limited edition? Sheesh, he's my favorite character, and I had that figure years back, too!  Also, I had no idea they ever made a to-scale Hunter figurine... that's wicked cool.

I actually picked up a Halo 4 John-117 figurine on a whim at Big Lots last month, since it was only $6. I'm impressed with how solid of a figure it is (and those click joints are great for strong posing).

Also, off-topic, but have you seriously not had any problems with stacking your PS3 on top of your 360? I've been really wishing I could do that with my systems to consolidate space, but I'm afraid that I'll cause an overheating or disc drive issue or something if I stick my PS3 on top of my 360 phat. The bravest I've ever gotten was stacking my Wii on top of my 360 (and we all know how much of a midgit the Wii is compared to other consoles in the 7th generation).


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 23, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> snip


Yus, Gold Arby was limited Edition~
He's still a little easy to find, the problem is finding him intact. McFarlane figures are detailed, but they're also really fragile so finding these guys intact is had as hecky. 

And yes again, The Hunter is to scale and is Large as helllllll. 
My only complaint is his lack of poseability. These hunters were built like Tanks which is nice but the joints are stiff and He doesn't crouch well. I can replicate his running animation but forget his standard defense crouch which is meh. 

As for the last thing, I usually only play one or the other using an HDMI switcher. 
The 360 usually gets more use then the PS3, but all it's vents are in the back and I've experienced no issues for the while I've had them. Same with the PS3. 
Although I must say, you're probably right about it being Bad for them seeing as the figures I have standing on top of them are kind of weighty too. 

Luckily though I FINALLY got a decent bookshelf Too organize my Mess of Plushies, Figures and stuff. 
Gonna put my portal gun on top, then figures, then Plushies. 

I've got more stuff on the way as well so don't think you've heard the last of me any time soon. 

And before I give off the impression of being a moneybags, it ain't the case at all. I've been selling off some PS3 games I got on sale awhile ago, and Doing some side job stuff like shoveling snow to fuel my collection spree. 

It ain't easy being nerdy. 
Just wait till the next set of Pacific Rim figures drop ;O;


----------



## Icealote (Feb 23, 2014)

Does it have to be gaming related? I bought myself a wooden dummy


Spoiler










Been practising all day today


----------



## Depravo (Feb 23, 2014)

I now have a new-fangled slim PS Vita. And no gaems*.





*Until I download some.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2014)

just bought a minecraft account


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 23, 2014)

5 1-quart containers of various freeze-dried fruits (mangoes, apples, raspberries, strawberries, and cherries)

Oh, and I guess I also bought a Dualshock 4 to replace my 360 pad...

But seriously, freeze-dried fruit!


----------



## alirezay (Feb 23, 2014)

just bought a xperia z!


----------



## emigre (Feb 23, 2014)

Depravo said:


> I now have a new-fangled slim PS Vita. And no gaems*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Welcome to the family.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 23, 2014)

Depravo said:


> I now have a new-fangled slim PS Vita. And no gaems*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of us...


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 23, 2014)

I want that giant boo.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 25, 2014)

Got some more of my stuff I've been waiting on for awhile now. 
Here's my Collab of New Nintendo stuff




Here we have a 1 foot Tall Luma from Galaxy, K.K Slider from Animal crossing, A Goomba from SM64 DS plush line, and a 2 foot tall Yoshi plush. 
Needless to say I'm glad my shelves are coming tomorrow because I've got no room for these guys atm. 

Also arrived today




In the box tomb raider diorama from the first game. Gotta love Lara 

And lastly, My L Nendoroid from Deathnote! For those that don't Know, Nendoroirds are like smaller Figma's, with interchangeable parts and stuff for cute little poses~


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 25, 2014)

I filled up yesterday.
$70


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 25, 2014)

Will be buying this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127783

and this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115234

In the upcoming weeks.

Will probably buy the GTX 750 Ti first, then the i5.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 25, 2014)

Valve doesn't just take forever delivering half life 3, they also take forever shipping packages. But it FINALLY came today so time to show off more stuff! 
This is Jermaine, the Head Crab





Up next, We've got the Classic Companion Cube






Wheatley from Portal 2






And I've had this turret but I guess no one saw the Instagram video so here he is again






And the Last thing I got from the Valve store, The most manliest thing available in Team Fortress 2 





FUCKIN BALLOONICORN YEAAAAA. 


Also arriving today outside of valve stuff is My Halo Reach elite officer




This is when McFarlane starting getting much better at giving articulation to their figures. And I'm almost finished with the Halo 3 set so I figured id start on Reach set casually. 

And lastly, taking a whopping 2 weeks to get here, My Luffy Nendoroid!!





















I've got more nendoroids coming but because they're all imported, they're taking awhile to get here. I have a few more things coming as well in the next week or two, and then to hack to casually posting. 
My bonus money has been depleted so it's back to being very iffy on spending my money on certain figures unless I NNEEEEEEDDDDD them in my sets . 
Also I'll finally have my bookshelf here today so I'll be sure to show off the shelf with all my crazy stuff soon.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 25, 2014)

I picked up Tales of Symphonia which I had preordered. I wonder if GameStop will let me pre order those Persona games. Soon...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 25, 2014)

getting a kobo arc 64GB 7" tablet today to replace my old ainol tornados 8GB 7" tablet.
got it resevered at bestbuy today, going to pick it up soon


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 25, 2014)

2 new GIR shirts c:
One I wanted a long time featuring a awesome galaxy print and the other cause it was awesomes ;3


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 26, 2014)

Depravo said:


> I now have a new-fangled slim PS Vita. And no gaems*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I got a Vita game but has no Vita... (getting it soon thou)






Got it from a friend for free. Yay for the friend!


----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2014)

Technically I bought it in November last year but it took this long to get here. 

Don't believe when they tell you it's red, it's actually kind of pink


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 26, 2014)

Eeeeeehh.. Last things I bought were:

Daft Punk - Human After All (CD Album)
Broken Bells - After the Disco (CD Album)
Pre-order of a physical version of the localisation of the Steins;Gate VN
That's it for now. I got the Daft Punk album for the sake of having all the Daft Punk albums in my collection although it's pretty mediocre.
I also got some cable stuff like HDMI's etc. to stock up but that's not really interesting.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 26, 2014)

Airplane tickets to Germany and back, 2 hotel nights and a car rent for the time.
Also a ton of diesel for my car to get to work and back.

Tempted for a Zelda 3DS XL, but I'll have to wait a few weeks to know if I got me a permanent job after graduating :3


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Feb 26, 2014)

Xbox one, Forza 5 day one edition, The lego movie video game, 12 month xbox live.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 27, 2014)

Damn, that shininess in the pic... *drools*


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bought my first car this week! Got a '93 Ford Explorer


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2014)

Bought this the other day, 







I didn't like Conviction that much but this game is a lot closer to the original three games, so it's a nice throwback


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2014)

powersaves 3ds


----------



## jacobas92 (Feb 27, 2014)

Near-perfect condition copy of Joust for NES. $10 bucks at a yard sale.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 27, 2014)

1st pic: a graphics card for my htpc, green man bobble head, 3ds usb charging cable, 128GB corsair usb 3.0 flash drive 3ds xl case
2nd pic: sandisk 128GB ssd (actually got this free since its a review item)
3rd pic: gogo pillow (was a bit skeptical but it does actually work, its one of those things you never knew you needed until you had one)


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 27, 2014)

Tales of Symphonia Chronicles

I think that's about it.

Dark Souls II CE and the official strategy guide (cuz it looks pretty more than anything) soon.


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 27, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> I filled up yesterday.
> $70


 

And now it's gone.

I filled up today.
$70


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Tales of Symphonia Chronicles
> 
> I think that's about it.
> 
> Dark Souls II CE and the official strategy guide (cuz it looks pretty more than anything) soon.


 
my tales of symphonia also just got in


----------



## djbubba2002 (Feb 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Bought this the other day,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got that also this week..make 55 wiiU games in my coll..


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Chocolina (Feb 28, 2014)

Yay for anime titillation games.


Just bought AKG K 240 studio headphones, FiiO 11 Kilimanjaro 3.5mm Amplifier, 2x Ultimate Ears Mini Booms, a Hosa stereo splitter, and I'm still waiting on two of these: www.ebay.com/itm/181173382873 to come in because I wasn't sure if I wanted to double butterfly or not.


----------



## Issac (Mar 1, 2014)

I just bought something amazing! I will have to wait 1-3 months before it arrives T_____T
I'm actually really excited to recieve this large box. With used stuff. From the late '80s and possibly early '90s.

Tempted in doing a short YouTube show about it....





djbubba2002 said:


> I got that also this week..make 55 wiiU games in my coll..


Thats insane mate! Or do you count Virtual Console games with that? (still a lot though)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 1, 2014)

Ended up buying this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487024


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 1, 2014)

I ordered a copy of _Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance_ on Amazon, and it arrived in the mail today. Now I'll be prepared for both my next Castlevania and "play at work during breaktime" game, once I beat _Mega Man ZX_ (my current breaktime game) and _Castlevania: Symphony of the Night_.

I also ordered a DVD copy of the movie _Prisoners_ for my little sister's birthday, since that's what she said she wanted. I was really busy this week and totally forgot to order it before a couple days ago, so I hope it's not _too_ late (her birthday is tomorrow).

I also picked up the original _Castlevania_ on the Wii U Virtual Console even though I already have it on 3DS, just because. I beat the first stage (for the first time, ever), showing a serious improvement in my skills thanks to having beaten the PSP remake of _Rondo of Blood_.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 1, 2014)

I haven't bought it yet but I'm still looking for Harvest Moon A New Beggining. Can't find it anywhere and I refuse to buy it on the eShop. Might break down and order online.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 1, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> Bought my first car this week! Got a '93 Ford Explorer


 
Congratz on purchasing a good 90's vehicle!

Next purchase be a car hifi system? ;p


----------



## moerik (Mar 1, 2014)

I bought Pokemon X, 2 days ago.


----------



## Yepi69 (Mar 1, 2014)

Tetris 3DS (eShop version) and transfered my progress from my cartridge version so I can play Tetris whenever I want without switching cartridges.

Bought Kung Fu Strike the Warrior's Rise since it was having a promotion over at Steam.

Planning to buy Resident Evil 4 Ultimate HD Edition for that sweet sweet graphic (and compatibility with my Logitech controller)


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 2, 2014)

I ended up buying Harvest Moon on the eShop...I am weak..so weak..but I love Harvest Moon..


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 2, 2014)

Been a few days, been a little bust but I've also been waiting for things to arrive. My first shelf is built so TIMA TO SHOW OFF MOST OF WHAT I HAVE.






That's the shelf in its entirety with all my various fandoms on it. Believe it or not that's not everything, I'm building a second shelf to house more of it.
But in the meantime let me show off a bit.

On the top we have my Zelda shelf/Figma-Nendoroid shelf





The Small little Zelda figures are from a Gachapon set I found a while back.

Next we have of course, the glorious Halo Shelf








Featuring some really rare fuckers here, And a sexy Die Cast Banshee model.

Now next is one of my Personal Favorites. Here we have the Pacific rim shelf. This is a work in progress, as I'm still waiting for Striker Eureka, Coyote Tango, and Cherno Alpha to ship. But otherwise I am COMPLETELY up to date with the set and I'm so proud of it.
From left to right we have:
Gipsy Danger
Crimson Typhoon
Knifehead 1st series
Battle Damaged Knifehead
Tresspasser (Axehead)
Leatherback









And finally to round out the bottom, my Ever growing Nintendo Plush collection.
Some new additions include all the new Kirby's at the bottom.





On Monday when I get the chance and finish building it, I'll show off my other shelf with some other things I own on it. I'll probably move the pacific Rim things over since they're all so freakin huge.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 2, 2014)

I think we need a new thread called "The stuff Chavosaur buys is so much cooler than what you buy, so he's keeping a separate thread so other people don't feel so jealous."


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Mar 2, 2014)

A nice new CD Player and Speaker for my A4 Convertible 

(I rarely take passengers and since it's convertible the boot is completely separate from everything so there for sound quality!)


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 2, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> pics and stuff.


 
Is that Yoshi egg just an egg? or does it open up and have a Yoshi inside?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 2, 2014)

mikeyt1998 said:


> A nice new CD Player and Speaker for my A4 Convertible
> 
> (I rarely take passengers and since it's convertible the boot is completely separate from everything so there for sound quality!)


 
Sleek looking head unit!

I tested me own soundsystem in me Megane cabrio (which is only seperated by the roadbox and a steel thin wall I think...)
Sure enough I heard it pretty well.
Guess I'm lucky on that ;p


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 2, 2014)

Did I make the right choice, 'Temp?


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 3, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Did I make the right choice, 'Temp?


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 3, 2014)

A bunch of cute car stickers for my new vehicle. Would post pictures but i'm super lazy, maybe later. Still debating getting a hood sticker...they're pretty cheap considering the size, well rated and supposed to last a long time. They look amazing too. Soo tempting.




Duo8 said:


> *video*


 
I'm 1:36 into that video and still waiting for it to prove its point.
(yeah I get it WiiU is getting a few good games in 2014, but the video maker is delusional if they think that's enough to keep the WiiU afloat among the monster sales of the PS4 and Xbone)



GameWinner said:


> Did I make the right choice, 'Temp?
> *pic*


 
I think i've honestly turned on and played my WiiU 5 times since I bought it at launch, lol.
I do attribute some of that to my being apart of the PC gamer master race, but still.

But hell it's worth getting just for the eventual release of the new Smash Bros.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 3, 2014)

Armadillo said:


> Is that Yoshi egg just an egg? or does it open up and have a Yoshi inside?


Unfortunately it's just an egg :/ 
I wish it opened up, but the plastic ones don't look as nice as this plush one does.


----------



## Marth16 (Mar 3, 2014)

ToS C
StarWing
Donkey Kong Country 2


----------



## emigre (Mar 3, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Did I make the right choice, 'Temp?


 

No. Just no.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 3, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Did I make the right choice, 'Temp?


 
Aside from the lackluster library of games, that's mostly a subjective thing. The only reason I bought a Wii U when I did was because I'm a Zelda fanatic, and really wanted the Wind Waker HD bundle with the Zelda-edition gamepad. That said, I know that Nintendo first party games I love (like Zelda, Smash Bros, and hopefully Kirby and Metroid) will make an appearance over the years, meaning I'll certainly not be at a loss of games to play over the course of the generation as a whole. But tons of other people understandably think differently.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 3, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Did I make the right choice, 'Temp?
> *Giant Box of Shit No gaemz*


 
I am so...so...so...sorry 

EDIT: Unless you spent <$200 for it.


----------



## Yepi69 (Mar 3, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Did I make the right choice, 'Temp?


 
Pfft, don't listen to them, you made the right choice indeed, Mario Kart 8 is almost getting his release and SSB4 is coming.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 3, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I am so...so...so...sorry
> 
> EDIT: Unless you spent <$200 for it.


Walmart had it on clearence!
I like it but it's soooo slow.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 3, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Walmart had it on clearence!
> I like it but it's soooo slow.


Indeed. I practically rip my hair out every time I have to wait for a game or app to load. DX


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 3, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Unfortunately it's just an egg :/
> I wish it opened up, but the plastic ones don't look as nice as this plush one does.


 
That's a shame . I used to have a plush egg like that (just a random stuffed toy, not Nintendo), that had a zip on the back and the plushy dinosaur went inside. Was hoping the Yoshi was similar .


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 4, 2014)

Finally put together my second shelf. I did some rearranging, got a couple more things put up that I've had awhile that I've always wanted to display but didn't get serious about till now. 
So PICCY TIME!!!









As you can see this is the first shelf with some serious re-arranging. I'm really glad how it looks now, looks a lt more Nintendo Oriented (minus all the random Figmas and Nendoroids on top )

To show off in detail, first off there's some new stuff on top. 






This is a Sonic Nendoroid! Lots of removable parts and pose ability, I just didn't mess with it too much because I was tired  I'll show off more of him some other time. 





Any attack on Titan fans in the house? This is the Colossal Titan Nendoroid set. I have another Character from this series coming very soon that will go perfect with this =w=






As you can See I moved the Zelda shelf down and made it look SOOOOOO much better. Really happy with it now. 





Kirby's everywhere!!





The last shelves are mostly miscellaneous stuff. I finally managed to move all my games onto a shelf as well so really happy with that. 



And now, time to show off the New shelf, with lots of goodies on it. 






The top shelf now Shows off my Halo stuff. I was able to display my Legendary Halo Statue of Chief combatting flood. Looks amazing now. 

For the second shelf, we have my Third Favorite franchise of all time. 






The resident evil shelf. There's some OLD figures here, and because of that, they're very hard to pose. Unfortunately at the time they didn't build their feet and weight proportionate enough to balance them without stands. I really need to get some. 
But anyway, most of the figures shown are from Resident evil 2 (my second favorite in the series), Resident Evil 1, and Resident Evil 4 (all time favorite.) 

I've owned many of these for a long time and I've been hunting others so this shelf is expected to grow. 

Further down ive moved the Pacific Rim figures here. 





And at the Bottom we just have a random Little Clusterfuck





Really happy with how everything looks. 

Oh I almost forgot, I have my mounted wall shelves for other Nintendo stuffs.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 4, 2014)

A pair of pink/black striped thigh high socks + matching armwarmers c:


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 4, 2014)

bought a new gaming pc(looking for an extra 3tb hdd for it), a ps3 super slim stand(still need to get a 1TB hdd for it), the darkness 2 pa3 for $10 at wallmart and 4 cans of monster


----------



## ladypoodle (Mar 4, 2014)

Just T-Shirts bought at Hot Topic:

- Legend of Zelda Gold Triforce
- Pusheen "Can't Move, Too Lazy" (for my sister)


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 4, 2014)

A Cot.

37 years old and finally been stung


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Mar 4, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> A Cot.
> 
> 37 years old and finally been *blessed



Fixed for you !!!!


----------



## jumpman1229 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just pre ordered this from Toys R Us. I still have my Flame Red 3DS since a couple of years ago, and since I missed out on the Pikachu one, I did not want to let this one slip by me.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 4, 2014)

^
When I look at the pic, it looks like the two cameras are eyes and the cart slot is the mouth of an emoticon. ;o;


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 4, 2014)

I would get that Yoshi 3DS, but the white inside... Ugh I swear if probably scratch the mess out of it or something and never be able to handle it ;w;


----------



## jumpman1229 (Mar 4, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I would get that Yoshi 3DS, but the white inside... Ugh I swear if probably scratch the mess out of it or something and never be able to handle it ;w;



I know! I wish it would have been black or even gray. I think that would look better, but they were trying to model the colors after Yoshi's white eggs with green dots


----------



## Qtis (Mar 4, 2014)

Humble mobile bundle and quite a few adventure games from gog.com :3


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2014)

Waiting for this to ship:


Spoiler: Warning! Contents are Awesome, Wear Protective Glasses!














Nintendo? Making third-party games? Yes, please! _;O;_


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 4, 2014)

Just bought this sucker


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Waiting for this to ship:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning! Contents are Awesome, Wear Protective Glasses!
> ...


 
I forgot to wear protective glasses!! AHHHHHHH MY EYES!!!! MY POOR VIRGIN EYES!!!! NINTENDO MAKING THIRD PARTY GAMES??? NO, IT'S NOT TRUE!!!


Spoiler


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Nintendo? Making third-party games? Yes, please! _;O;_


Oh man, wait until you get a CDI


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2014)

tbgtbg said:


> Oh man, wait until you get a CDI


I know... I know...


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 4, 2014)

Just one thing today. 
Attack on Titan fandom Continues









I can't wait till Eren and Levi release. I must get all the Nendoroids! Then Figmas.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Mar 4, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> *snip*
> I can't wait till Eren and Levi release. I must get all the Nendoroids! Then Figmas.


 
I so need that. I hope Hange Zoe gets one at some point, she's my favorite character


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 4, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> I so need that. I hope Hange Zoe gets one at some point, she's my favorite character







Did someone say Titans???


----------



## Depravo (Mar 4, 2014)

Bought a 16GB Nexus 5 yesterday as my old phone was getting a bit long in the tooth.



Spoiler: Old phone


----------



## jumpman1229 (Mar 5, 2014)

Depravo said:


> Bought a 16GB Nexus 5 yesterday as my old phone was getting a bit long in the tooth.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Old phone



Enjoy it! I got my Nexus 5 on Halloween and can say it's the best phone I have ever had. Super happy with it


----------



## cracker (Mar 5, 2014)

Copper clad board, 27C801s, a UV eraser, 40 pin sockets and 74LS139s.

What could I possibly be doing with this nerdware?!


----------



## Coto (Mar 5, 2014)

cracker said:


> Copper clad board, 27C801s, a UV eraser, 40 pin sockets and 74LS139s.
> 
> What could I possibly be doing with this nerdware?!


 

Erasing old eeproms? ..

Nice


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 5, 2014)

Everything in the pic on the left was given to me for free acouple days ago
Xbox (v1.0) ended up tsop flashing with X2_5035 with Unleashx as the dash

Everything on right I purchased at the Flea Market this morning.
Xbox (2003) $12.99 works good and plays games fine (haven't checked the Version yet. V1.4)
007 AUF $1.00
Sonic 2 complete in box for $3.00 -I now have Sonic 1-3 complete in the box, I did already have the NFR version but cart only.







Spoiler: More Pics


----------



## Marth16 (Mar 5, 2014)

Got South Park SoT with the mail.
Sadly I can't play it, because Ubisoft fucked it up.


----------



## cracker (Mar 6, 2014)

Coto said:


> Erasing old eeproms? ..
> 
> Nice



Yessir! But that is only part of what I'm doing... SNES repros (for private use).


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 6, 2014)

A figure I preordered released today and I'm Sooooooo Happy it came finally. 
Check this Beauty out




Miss Ruby Rose from RWBY. I can't wait to collect everyone from the set when they release, I love keeping up with a series of Figures. And she looks amazing!!

Also I found some Gems at my local Hobby Shop. Some really AMAZIG Gems. 











I can't believe how cheap I snagged them either. Claptrap alone is worth about $100 and I got him for $20.


----------



## JayPea (Mar 6, 2014)

Just bought a MSI GeForce GTX 780 Ti GAMING 3G. It's quite nice


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 6, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Any _Attack on Titan_ fans in the house? This is the Colossal Titan Nendoroid set. I have another Character from this series coming very soon that will go perfect with this =w=


I normally don't like anime, but my friend bugged me to check this show out on Netflix. I finally relented, and I have to admit, I'm hooked now.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Mar 6, 2014)

cracker said:


> Yessir! But that is only part of what I'm doing... SNES repros (for private use).


 
Make me a Mega Man and Bass


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Mar 6, 2014)

Just treated myself to a new Xbox One game, Plant vs Zombies Garden Warfare


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 6, 2014)

Lookylookylookylookylookylookylooky what iiiiiiii found. 




THEYRE SO BEAUTIFUL. 
Toys R Us limited edition Big Daddy bouncer and a Big Daddy Rosie. 
THANK YOU CRAIGSLIST. 
Now I need to find some little sister figures.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 6, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Lookylookylookylookylookylookylooky what iiiiiiii found.
> THEYRE SO BEAUTIFUL.
> Toys R Us limited edition Big Daddy bouncer and a Big Daddy Rosie.
> THANK YOU CRAIGSLIST.
> Now I need to find some little sister figures.


 
Maybe it's your camera, but idk... the quality of the paint jobs on those figures don't look that great.

Still, awesome find, though!


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 6, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Maybe it's your camera, but idk... the quality of the paint jobs on those figures don't look that great.
> 
> Still, awesome find, though!


 
theyre meant to look rustic and faded
i thought the same thing when I was looking at them online but then i googled em and 


Spoiler










RUSTIC


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2014)

I recently got a copy of Starbond as a gift from my roommate


----------



## Depravo (Mar 7, 2014)

Bought two pairs of gloves for work today. I have a strange feeling Bortz would approve.






I also bought a bottle of convenience store wine. Hey, it's not always premium electronic goods.


----------



## nasune (Mar 7, 2014)

My copies of Parasite Eve I and II just arrived, which means that I have all three PE games .



Beyond that, I bought Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 (so my Shadowverse collection is complete as well), Symphony of the night for the Playstation (I now own both original versions  )



Ducktales: the movie (and I have to say, the quality of the DVD is kind of disappointing), a 3DO, an Amiga 500 (with tv module, printer, mouse, and around 30 games including ThunderCats, which I really wanted), and Vampire Killer for the MSX (although the last three haven't arrived yet, I'm expecting them in the next week or so).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 8, 2014)

nasune said:


> I bought Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 (so my Shadowverse collection is complete as well), Symphony of the night for the Playstation (I now own both original versions  )
> 
> ...Vampire Killer for the MSX


 
Nice Castlevania finds! I just got into the series recently, and I'm totally hooked. I'm nearing the end of Symphony of the Night (the "enhanced" unlockable version in Dracula X Chronicles) right now. 

Anyway, my girlfriend has been stressed out and working oh so hard in college with midterms and the like (spring break starts today), so I picked this adorably guy off Amazon as a gift for her. It's set to arrive by tomorrow evening at my parents' house, meaning it'll get there just in time for our visit so I can give it to her. Animal Kirby is her favorite Kirby transformation, too (as well as one of my favorites).

I also just bought this badass Metroid shirt. Total impulse buy, but Metroid is one of my favorite series of all time (only beaten by Zelda), and I have absolutely no shirts or memorabilia for it, so I couldn't resist.


----------



## cracker (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice shirt. I just found this recently at a thrift shop:


----------



## ResleyZ (Mar 8, 2014)

Got myself a 16GB memory card for the Vita, a €50 PSN Card and €15 eShop credit. Total was €100. Also ordered three things on eBay, where two items should come in pretty quick, while the third one will be released in July, and hopefully I'll receive it a month after release. Will make some pictures when I'll receive the first two items.


----------



## Chary (Mar 8, 2014)

Managed to snag Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney and Justice For All complete in box, mint condition for 35 bucks. Also got some Animal Crossing e-reader cards, because why not!


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 8, 2014)

No figures today
Recently got Need for Speed most wanted on Vita for $5 cuz YAY PS+


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 9, 2014)

A new Clip Zip for $75. Sounds a bit less detailed than my PC, but probably because I use EQ on my PC.
They even bundled a few songs


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 9, 2014)

p1ngpong's allegiance


----------



## Langin (Mar 9, 2014)

Huge pics inside!



Spoiler










 and






 and






 AND


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 10, 2014)

Langin said:


> Huge pics inside!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler: How I see this










All jokes aside, how, where, and why did you get all these things at once?

Anyway, I went home this weekend (my girlfriend's spring break, and I used that as an excuse to take a vacation since our families live five minutes from each other), and today I hung out with friends, so I bought a few things. Besides the obvious expenses of food and gas, I bought a few books from the awesome local used Bookshop (including _The Neverending Story_), as well as three tickets to see _The LEGO Movie_ (this is my second time seeing it, and it was just as awesome as the first).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 10, 2014)

I finished off 999 this morning, and now that I'm hooked, I went ahead and bought a copy of VLR for my Vita for about $25. Should be arriving in a couple of days, and it should tide me over well until X/X-2 come out next week (shortly before my spring break starts).


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 10, 2014)

Persona 4 Arena for PS3. Never really was good at fighting games, but I seem to be able to hold my own in online matches.


----------



## Langin (Mar 10, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Spoiler: How I see this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I worked, I got money for work, then I bought this with the money. It costed me around 250€. The DSi is an early birthdaypresent.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 10, 2014)

PSP-3004 silver edition, New in box, 49euros.


----------



## nasune (Mar 10, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Nice Castlevania finds! I just got into the series recently, and I'm totally hooked. I'm nearing the end of Symphony of the Night (the "enhanced" unlockable version in Dracula X Chronicles) right now.


 
Yeah, I'm pretty pleased that I found them. Suprisingly, I was looking forward to Symphony the least, even though that is one of my favourite games (I hadn't played the other ones yet, so that was great). It's still a great game (you might want to try the GBA and NDS titles next though, from what I can tell, they are similar in gameplay/exploration).

In other news, I managed to nab me a Nokia Ngage (just for the hell of it), and a lot that contained 4 Neo Geo MVS boards, an unknown JAMMA PCB board and Super Side Kicks for the MVS (the Neo Geo boards are tested, and at least some of them should work (others remain in bios), the JAMMA board and the game should work too) for 15 bucks .


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 10, 2014)

nasune said:


> you might want to try the GBA and NDS titles next though, from what I can tell, they are similar in gameplay/exploration.


 
I'm way ahead of you. 


xwatchmanx said:


> I ordered a copy of _Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance_ on Amazon, and it arrived in the mail today. Now I'll be prepared for my next Castlevania, once I beat _Castlevania: Symphony of the Night_.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 10, 2014)

Got some lil Minecraft dudes


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 11, 2014)

Two copies of Dark Souls II CE.

...basically because I forgot I pre-ordered it back in october from EBgames and then did so somewhat more recently via Amazon.
Fail.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 11, 2014)

Two copies of Titanfall!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 11, 2014)

It's so beautiful 



Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 11, 2014)

AH! My gorgeous little beauty came today. I was lucky enough to win him in a giveaway on A steam community I follow. 
Behold, from the Ultimate Somg bird Edition. THE SONG BIRD FROM BIOSHOCK INFINITE


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 12, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> AH! My gorgeous little beauty came today. I was lucky enough to win him in a giveaway on A steam community I follow.
> Behold, from the Ultimate Somg bird Edition. THE SONG BIRD FROM BIOSHOCK INFINITE


 


Spoiler: Small Bioshock Infinite Ending Spoiler



I hope you have the song memorized, and an instrument to play it!


Anyway, I ordered _From Up On Poppy Hill_ (Blu-Ray) off Amazon, yesterday. Additionally, I'll be buying breakfast at a diner tomorrow, and then going to see _The Wind Rises_ before I leave the area (I've been visiting my parents) and go back home, since the theater at home isn't playing it. It seems my girlfriend and I are both on quite a Hayao Miyazaki kick lately.


----------



## john032194 (Mar 12, 2014)

I recently purchased a running shoe (Adidas Duramo 4) for 38$ from a clearance store, that's a win for me I guess


----------



## ResleyZ (Mar 12, 2014)

john032194 said:


> I recently purchased a running shoe (Adidas Duramo 4) for 38$ from a clearance store, that's a win for me I guess


 
Wouldn't it be better if you bought two running shoes? Can't image running in one shoe would be fun 

Anyways, I received a e-mail that 2 of the three items I ordered are coming this afternoon. So happy for that! I'll definitely make some pictures, so that everyone can see how fantastic it is


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 12, 2014)

Gots a Galaxy S4.
And bought a GIR cover for it c:


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just ordered Xiaomi Piston. Let's see if they're really good or not.


----------



## john032194 (Mar 12, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> Wouldn't it be better if you bought two running shoes? Can't image running in one shoe would be fun
> 
> Anyways, I received a e-mail that 2 of the three items I ordered are coming this afternoon. So happy for that! I'll definitely make some pictures, so that everyone can see how fantastic it is


 

yeah this was my 3rd shoe now


----------



## ResleyZ (Mar 12, 2014)

john032194 said:


> yeah this was my 3rd shoe now


 
What I meant with buying two shoes, is that you probably meant shoes. As in, a pair of shoes. Not a single shoe


----------



## john032194 (Mar 12, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> What I meant with buying two shoes, is that you probably meant shoes. As in, a pair of shoes. Not a single shoe


 
well damn, i apologized for my lack of engrish, what i meant that i have 3 pairs of SHOES now, lol


----------



## ResleyZ (Mar 12, 2014)

john032194 said:


> well damn, i apologized for my lack of engrish, what i meant that i have 3 pairs of SHOES now, lol


 
Everyone makes mistakes, it's better to learn your mistakes early than keep using the wrong words and grammar and such.

Anyways, I received another mail that the two items that should come in today have arrived, and that I can pick them up later today.

Also gonna get Hatsune Miku Project Diva f for the Vita the moment it get on the PSN here, which is the third game I bought for the Vita since I have it (29/03/2013).

There are way too many good games for the Vita ;o;


----------



## p3rand0r (Mar 12, 2014)

bought a psp 1000 for 16$  it had the joystick broken but it was 1$ on ebay


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 12, 2014)

p3rand0r said:


> bought a psp 1000 for 16$  it had the joystick broken but it was 1$ on ebay


 
So $15 shipping?


----------



## p3rand0r (Mar 12, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> So $15 shipping?


 
15$ on a local "used things shop" 1$ for the joystick


----------



## Issac (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my little box o' wonders. It might take up to three months for it to arrive  But it'll be worth the wait no doubt. 

A while ago I bought tickets to a festival! Early bird price, only €240 (or $330)... Three days of music and camping and awesomeness... will be fun! I went there last year, and this year I even managed to get some friends to join me!

Apart from that I haven't bought much else than alcohol recently... :3


----------



## Qtis (Mar 12, 2014)

The last story and Pandora's tower. Now to find a sealed copy of the last weeaboo game..


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 12, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> Just ordered Xiaomi Piston. Let's see if they're really good or not.


 

They look awesome but are they awesome? Be sure to update us


----------



## p3rand0r (Mar 13, 2014)

i also bought a samsung s2 plus and a google nexus 7 2013


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 13, 2014)

Some games for my steam collection. 
Since it's the Rockstar weekend (as of this post) I bought almost all Rockstar games on steam excluding Manhunt and Midnight Club. I would have picked up Manhunt as well but not without the 2nd game and Midnight Club is a nice game but I passed without the other games available for PC  ... Maybe some other time. 
So I got *Bully, L.A. Noire Complete, GTA Complete and Max Payne Complete* all for around 40$ (39.7$ to be exact) which is like 29EUR (28.45EUR to be exact) and 24GBP (23.8GBP to be exact) for who is interested and live in Europe and the U.K.

So what do you think guys? Was it a nice deal? Without the deals all of these games would've been like 223$ (223.27$) /160EUR/ 134GBP (133.84GBP), which is a very nice almost -83% deal.  (-82.21875% to be exact  )

Sorry for my post which seems like a damn math lesson or currency converter class but I was so excited for the games, because I wanted them for a very long time and now I finally was able to get all of them at once.
Yes, yes some of them are dated and all, most of them I have since they came out for the consoles but I never had the chance to get them on PC until now.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 13, 2014)

just bought a corner pc desk just to open the box and find out that it's missing half of the screws i need to put it together the base, bringing it back tomorrow


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nexus 7 2013 16gb, it is awesome.


----------



## Harsky (Mar 14, 2014)

Been on a GBA SP binge. 

GBA SP NES edition with 4 games £35
Pink GBA SP with 4 games £13 but I only bought it cheap because the case was super scratched and scuffed so I splashed out on an extra £10 for a white GBA SP shell. 

Games are meh meh kids licensed games but the 3 standout ones are Super Mario Advance 2, Sonic Advance and Warioland 4.

I'm eyeing up a Zelda GBA SP but I'm not too sure if I should pull the trigger on it so soon or keep waiting for something rare and better.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 14, 2014)

Got some small lil things. 
Got a Little Sister figure to go with my Bioshock stuff











Also got a Fugly looking Sora figure. But I mean he was $1 so




If I find a better looking one, this ones getting replaced  

Also got Fallout3 on steam for $2~


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 14, 2014)

bought a playpen and a baby swing for my sister


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 14, 2014)

chavosaur said:


>


 
Very suggestive pose he's doing.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 14, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Very suggestive pose he's doing.


No woman's door is Closed to his Key o3o


----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 14, 2014)

Today my NECA figures and box of Army of Darkness comics came in the mail, the best part was that at the very bottom of the box was a comic signed by Bruce Campbell... I cried... just sayin'


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 14, 2014)

TheJeweler said:


> Today my NECA figures and box of Army of Darkness comics came in the mail, the best part was that at the very bottom of the box was a comic signed by Bruce Campbell... I cried... just sayin'


Got any pictures?? 
I love NECA stuff, them, McFarlane, and Play Arts take allllll my money


----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 14, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Got any pictures??
> I love NECA stuff, them, McFarlane, and Play Arts take allllll my money


 
Here they are






I have more comics and most of those games are my brothers, most...


----------



## Qtis (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, after buying the WiiU, I found a few gaems for it too:
Nintendo Land for 10€ (original price was 69.95€)
New Super Mario Bros U for 25€ (original price was 69.95€)

Apparently quite a few places over here are dumping the stock at huge discounts, since all WiiU games were -20% and most were even more. Sadly the stock was relatively low, so I didn't get any other games (yet) from the sales


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 14, 2014)

Finished my Disney Infinity figure collection today, got Phineas and Perry which are the last figures to come out for the first generation of Disney Infinity. 29 figures in total and right now, 42 power discs. The rest of the series 3 power discs collection will come later.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 14, 2014)

1) Dragon Ball Film DVDs 1, 2, 3 and 4.
2) Dragon Ball Z Film DVDs 4 and 6.
3) Dragon Ball Evolution PSP Game.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 14, 2014)

Just preordered Dark Souls 2 for PC.


----------



## Coto (Mar 14, 2014)

3DFX Voodoo 5 5500

Such a gem


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 15, 2014)

My girlfriend and I ordered, and wholly devoured, a pizza... for Pi Day.

Yes, pizza counts as a pie. STFU.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 15, 2014)

Got Assassin's Creed 4 and Wind waker both for wii u. And black flag is the signature edition. 
I feel lucky. Also, a Wii U Pro Controller (Badass Black).


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 15, 2014)

My Preordered figures finally came! A week or so late, but I Now have the COMPLETE (as of right now anyway) PACIFIC RIM SET. 

Also I forgot to show off one of the PAC rim figures I got so I'm showing him off now as well. 





Meet Coyote Tango (Left) and Cherno Alpha (right) I'm really happy with Coyote Tango, he's a badass jaeger. Cherno is a personal favorite of mine, but I'm a bit disappointed with his leg articulation. But I digress. 


And the figure I forgot to show off




Striker Eureka, one of my All time favorite Jaegers. 

Here's all the Jaegers and their baddassery front and center, with the Kaiju hangin out in the back







And now to something else I ordered awhile ago. When I preordered The Coyote/Cherno 2 pack, I also bought some figures on sale as a closing stock sale. I'd like everyone to meet the currently complete set of 

Team Fortress 2 figures. 






I got the Blu team Figures since I ALWAYS play blu team when I play TF2. Plus I like the way they look blue more then red (especially when Spy and Engie release later this year. 

In the spoiler is some close ups of all the individual figures. 


Spoiler























And my last thing that actually came last night but I was to tired to take a picture of, The Play Arts Kai Wisdom Sora Figure. 






Looks SOOOOOOOOO much better then that abomination I showed earlier.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 15, 2014)

just came back from buying these



Spoiler
















the super mario plushie was for my 3 year old nephew

it was $20 at walmart also bought for my mom a food processor


----------



## nasune (Mar 15, 2014)

Just bought Dark Souls II for the PS3. I originally wanted to wait a while before buying it, seeing as I haven't finished Demon's Souls yet (though I have Dark Souls too), but it was 44 euro's (about 16 euro's less than normal) and I couldn't resist. Also, the guy who sold me the Neo Geo MVS boards said that he would include two other JAMMA PCBs (making it a total of four Neo Geo boards (one four slot and three two slot boards) and three JAMMA boards, all for the grand prize of 15 bucks  ).


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 16, 2014)

Bought Wind Waker HD and a couple of Pokemon games. On the PlayStation side of things, I renewed my PS+ sub and but some money down for FFXHD.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 16, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> but some money down for FFXHD.


 
I pre-ordered that this morning for a release day delivery. Whether it will actually appear on said day is another matter...


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 17, 2014)

Depravo said:


> I pre-ordered that this morning for a release day delivery. Whether it will actually appear on said day is another matter...


I'm excited to be honest. I bought the game back in 2011 but sold it when the game was announced for Vita. Didn't think I would be waiting this long.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 17, 2014)

Monster hunter 3 ultimate for WiiU, CoD:BO2 for 360, Pokémon White 2 all new for 50e.
Brand new PSP Go.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Mar 17, 2014)

Last game/gaming item I bought was Super Mario 3D Land for the 3DS. I recently bought a Tascam DR05 portable digital recorder to capture audio from my bands rehearsals for both video editing and self- critiquing purposes.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 17, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> *snip*


SHE'S HOLDING THE ADAM EXTRACTOR UP SIDE DOWN!
SHAME ON YOU!!!



Spoiler














 
with a little help of Sicklyboy, I managed to get 4 more GIR shirts <3



Spoiler


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 17, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> ...I renewed my PS+ sub and put some money down for FFXHD.





Depravo said:


> I pre-ordered that this morning for a release day delivery. Whether it will actually appear on said day is another matter...


 


Spoiler











 
I blogged about it here if you're interested


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 17, 2014)

Got my phone case and the customized backplates for my S3 (they just slide/snap into the case, neat design).



Spoiler










 
Picture doesn't do 'em justice. They're amazing quality and i'm quite happy with them. Though the watermark pisses me off.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2014)

inazuma eleven 3 the ogre


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 17, 2014)

I got a Mini Ryukouki
I mean Lelouch!


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Mar 17, 2014)

Chavin it up lmao! Just bought £200+ new cloths & shoes.. Not sure if it counts in the thread, Mehh


----------



## Depravo (Mar 18, 2014)

Un vélo!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 18, 2014)

Bought FFX-X/X-2 HD for Vita.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 18, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bought FFX-X/X-2 HD for Vita.


Bought it at work from my phone. Don't have my Vita with me now but I set it to download so all I need to do is install it when I get home.

I love this age we live in! <3


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Mar 18, 2014)

A used Gateway 3DS.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 18, 2014)

Got Sonic Transormed from Humble Store.
Time for some online racing!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 18, 2014)

bought Harvest Moon: A New Beginning 3ds, i hope it arrives tomorrow and this 360 controller for some emulation and pc/steam gaming



Spoiler


----------



## Heien (Mar 18, 2014)

Bought a Samsung Galaxy s3 mini. I'll get it tomorrow but pretty excited atm since it will be my first phone w/o a QWERTY keyboard.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 18, 2014)

Pokemon Link Battle and Code Of Princess


----------



## Langin (Mar 19, 2014)

Prepare to die! ;A;



Spoiler


----------



## Chary (Mar 19, 2014)

GBA SP AGS-101, with Fire Emblem, and a DSi. Also an adorable Minecraft Ocelot plushie.



Langin said:


> Prepare to die! ;A;


 

DAT EVERYTHING!


----------



## Langin (Mar 19, 2014)

Chary said:


> GBA SP AGS-101, with Fire Emblem, and a DSi. Also an adorable Minecraft Ocelot plushie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Costed me around €150 o3o


----------



## Qtis (Mar 19, 2014)

Langin said:


> Costed me around €150 o3o


 
The whole lot? WHERE THE HELL DO YOU BUY STUFF? O_O


----------



## Langin (Mar 19, 2014)

Qtis said:


> The whole lot? WHERE THE HELL DO YOU BUY STUFF? O_O



I buy stuff when there are certain sales, most of the time last pieces of a game go for like €8 a piece. I had Lego City for only €10,-! :o


----------



## Issac (Mar 19, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> I blogged about it here if you're interested


 
I kinda hate you a lot right now  Nah, I'm happy for you man!



Langin said:


> Prepare to die! ;A;


I'd gladly steal your Silent Hill games ;P


----------



## lismati (Mar 19, 2014)

I just bought the new Thief for €24. I regret nothing, but damn, 24Gigs of download too. Just get here, already >:3


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 21, 2014)

Just picked up DKC tropical freeze, other than that not much to do with gaming.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 21, 2014)

bought a HP Pavilion 20xi LED monitor yesterday for $100 +tax.
every other store had this monitor for $130+ tax + that stupid Environmental Handling Fee


----------



## Depravo (Mar 21, 2014)

Arrived today (UK launch day).



Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 22, 2014)

forgot to add that i bought the bluray combo pack of Frozen for $20 for my nephew, that kept bugging me to get it for him, only to have him stop paying attention to the movie 15 minutes into it. he said it was boring


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 22, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> forgot to add that i bought the bluray combo pack of Frozen for $20 for my nephew, that kept bugging me to get it for him, only to have him stop paying attention to the movie 15 minutes into it. he said it was boring


 
...Had he not seen the movie before?


----------



## ResleyZ (Mar 22, 2014)

Got Final Fantasy X & X-2 for the Vita two days ago. Tidus's laugh is too awkward.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 22, 2014)

Couple of new things~
Got a Nice Dead Space set of Issac from Dead Space 2 and A Necromorph













And I got a Chell figure to add to my Portal Stuffs






And I picked up a nice little treat for my vita


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 23, 2014)

Just bought a ASUS VS229H. Looking good so far. Better than using a TV I guess.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 23, 2014)

Super Mario Galaxy 2. New game with everything included (even the tutorial DVD!)


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 23, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Super Mario Galaxy 2. New game with everything included (even the tutorial DVD!)


 
Galaxy 2 has a tutorial DVD?


----------



## Qtis (Mar 23, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> Galaxy 2 has a tutorial DVD?


 
Yes, regardless of the absurdity.. http://www.gamesradar.com/mario-galaxy-2-tutorial-dvd-is-a-brilliant-idea-deeply-flawed


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 23, 2014)

My 500GB HDD for totally not torrents decided to start dying earlier this week, so I ordered a 1TB WD to replace it. Came in yesterday, so now I can torrent more pore store important things on it


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 24, 2014)

THINGS
I have been rounding out my Code Geass shelf. 
Here we have Ms. Kallen Kozuki






And what would code geass be without the gorgeous mechs? 
We have here, the Lancelot





And of Course, my all time favorite, the Gurren





And the full shelf so far





And here's a special thing I'm really happy with. 
I got my first ever Play Arts Kai figure. And with me being an Enormous Batman Fan, I got myself a gorgeous 9" 1970's Arkham City Style Batman






The Points of articulation are SOOOOO diverse, so I'll certainly post more poses when I get the chance. Really happy with Play Arts Kai, but they are pricey as HELLLL.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 24, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> And of Course, my all time favorite, the Gurren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Should have got this one


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 24, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> Should have got this one


I mean that would be nice, but it also retails between $200-$300 :| 
I think the cheapest one I saw was like $150


----------



## nasune (Mar 24, 2014)

Went to another convention yesterday, but, unfortunately, there was not much (this time, I'm hopeful that the next one will be a lot better). I found a boxed Famicom, Jet Force Gemini, Pokemon Snap (boxed), Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance, the Secret of Mana map, a Gameboy
Printer, and about 100 Amiga floppy games.



Beyond that I've ordered a Kimi ni Todoke boxset (all episodes and the live action movie), a Supergun (my soldering iron broke down, and it's apparently impossible to get a replacement around here, so I decided to make things easier, and just buy a supergun (which means that soldering is no longer necessary  )), Halo 1-3, and Castlevania: Bloodlines (though this might be a repro).


----------



## Depravo (Mar 25, 2014)

I came to the conclusion that this was pretty much my favourite album in the whole wide world...of all time... ever!!! and was therefore appalled at myself for only having an *ahem* unauthorised digital copy.
Youtube Playlist

Also:






I bought it for the memory card. This bundle only cost £5 more than standalone 16GB card.


----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 25, 2014)

Bought this for my youngest sister a few days ago, just arrived so now we have to wait 'till she gets home


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 25, 2014)

bought yesterday Golden Sun Dark Dawn(new $10)
and i bought today Nostalgia for $15 and Custom Robo Arena for $7 both used



Spoiler








 
also does anyone know a site that had the custom robo arena insert that i can download or print off of the site at the correct dimensions? i have googled for a couple of hours and only find the GC game


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 25, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> bought yesterday Golden Sun Dark Dawn(new $10)
> and i bought today Nostalgia for $15 and Custom Robo Arena for $7 both used
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler














 
Unfortunately this is the best I could find, it has a couple watermarks on it...but if you're ok with them, then it should work well enough. You'll need to combine them and resize them (if need be, I think they're the right dimensions already but it never hurts to check)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2014)

I recently bought a Galaxy S3 off my friend  I am quite happy with it


----------



## Nobunaga (Mar 25, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 25, 2014)

Not really a purchase since I already bought the Seasonpass from BSI an year ago, but I got Burial At Sea Ep 2 c:


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 25, 2014)

Recently got NFS: Rivals for PS4 and i like it. First NFS game i finish (cop side) I never played through one NFS game before


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 25, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> bought yesterday Golden Sun Dark Dawn(new $10)
> and i bought today Nostalgia for $15 and Custom Robo Arena for $7 both used
> 
> 
> ...


Also found these Box Art images
http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/930297-custom-robo-arena/images/box-75605



Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 25, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thanks.
i can remove the watermarks on it and combine them but it doesn't have the spine part



Thomas83Lin said:


> Also found these Box Art images
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/930297-custom-robo-arena/images/box-75605
> 
> 
> ...


thanks i might use these one.(never thought of look on gamefaqs for them)


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 25, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> thanks i might use these one.(never thought of look on gamefaqs for them)


Just noticed the link also contains spine art, though it looks like it needs to be resized.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Just noticed the link also contains spine art, though it looks like it needs to be resized.


 
thx for everything but i found a display only cover art, its easy enough to remove that, i'll upload it for anyone who needs it


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 26, 2014)

I bought quite a few things recently, since I got my tax refund check.

-FEZ (PSN)- Yeah, I already have it on 360, but that dpad is just... ugh. You know you've fucked up designing your system when someone is willing to rebuy a game for another system just because your controller sucks.

-Ōkami HD (PSN)- I've been meaning to pick this up for a while. Pretty fun and gorgeous game so far, though it's a bit heavy on exposition, and I don't particularly care for the "gated off empty battlefields" when fighting enemies.

-Burial At Sea: Episode 1 (Bioshock Infinite DLC, PSN)- Another thing I've been meaning to pick up for a while. So far, this feels a bit more polished than the main game, and the level design in particular is much less confusing (no need to spam the navigation button every few seconds). I like it, so far.

-Final Fantasy VI Advance (GBA)- via EZ-Flash IV, I started playing a modded version of the ROM with various color, sound, and original graphics hacks, since people said the stock ROM sucks, as it is. I never played the original game, so I want to get the most authentic experience while still keeping it handheld. Surprisingly, I really like the game so far (I've hated every other Final Fantasy I tried), so I bought a copy of the game on Amazon, just so I can play without being a dirty thief.

-Castlevania: Lament of Innocence (PS2)- I heard the PS2 Classics version on PSN didn't add any real buffs to make the game look good on an HDTV, so I decided to go with the PS2 version on Amazon, instead. I got Dracula fever, baby!


----------



## hiroakihsu (Mar 26, 2014)

This is from a while ago, but I finally bought a PS Vita (slim), just for TN-V; needless to say, I will stay offline on my Vita now (or at least for as long as I can bear) that a new firmware is out.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 26, 2014)

Nobunaga said:


> Spoiler


Damn..
I'm so jelly right now.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

I found amazing things. 
AMAZING

We had a garage sale in my Neighborhood and I haven't really done much conversation with anyone in the year I've lived here. 
Went down the street and met a couple whose husband collected stuff, and his wife was making him sell it all because it was taking up space. 

And that's when I found them. 2 things I couldn't afford earlier that I just HAD to have in my collection, since it's my favorite series of all time. For $40bucks I walked away with






The Halo Reach Noble Team statue from the legendary edition of Halo Reach

And






The Halo 3 Legendary Edition Helmet. 

So incredibly happy to have obtained these, they're gorgeous additions to my Halo Collection. The guy was reluctant but he was willing to let it go to me since he knew id display it they way they needed to be.  Gotta love fellow collectors. 


Anyway off that story, I didn't realize I hadn't posted the other figures I recently got. 





The Arkham City Standard Batman and of Course, who is Batman without..?





The Joker? This Joker is actually the Arkham Asylum version. He's the cheapest play arts kai figure I could find at the moment, as the other guys are about $60-100. I'll obtain them one day hopefully ;-; my goal is to at least round out the Arkham Characters so I'll try to get Ms Harley and Catwoman next. 

Oh and Lastly I picked up Rayman Legends for the PS Vita.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 28, 2014)

I bought a couple other things with my tax refund check. Initially I considered finally getting a PS Vita (partially because I've gotten quite a few decent free Vita games with PS+), but decided against it since I have so many other systems and games to take care of, and that I want to play first.


Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island (SNES)- Since Nintendo obviously doesn't want to release the SNES original version of the game on VC, I figured I'd re-acquire the actual SNES version I once had. Unlike a lot of people, I don't hate the GBA port, and it's my preferred way to play it thanks to the portability of it. But it would be nice to have a legit version to play on the big screen, and actually looks decent on it, especially since my girlfriend and I (we've both beaten the game before) want to play through it together.
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (SNES)- My favorite Zelda game, bought simply because I've never owned it on the SNES. I've beaten the game once on the Wii VC and multiple times on the GBA, but it'll be cool to play it on the original hardware, on a CRTV.
Gunstar Super Heroes (GBA)- I thought it looked like a cool action game, and I'd figured I'd get it now so I'll have something to play at work during breaktime when I'm done with Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance (I want to take a little break from Castlevania when I'm done with this one).
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (PSN)- I just 200.6% completed the PSP version, but my girlfriend wants to play it with me, so I thought to buy a big-screen version of the game. Listening to the terrible voice acting in the original version (they replaced it in the PSP version) is so entertaining.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 28, 2014)

Bought a NVIDIA Shield with a case and a mini HDMI cable with 1 day shipping for only $220.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 28, 2014)

got Star Ocean The Last Hope International(been wanting to play this for a long time) and No More Heroes: Heroes Paradise for $25 together both for ps3



Spoiler


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 28, 2014)

Cheap openreach hg612 from ebay as a cheap backup for the hh5.
Donkey kong tropical freeze.
Pre-ordered this guy http://myfigurecollection.net/item/205425.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2014)

I recently bought Yoshi's New Island...it's actually pretty disappointing.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> I recently bought Yoshi's New Island...it's actually pretty disappointing.


As someone who knows you very well for being the biggest yoshis island fan, I'm going to stay far away from this game then.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 28, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> I recently bought Yoshi's New Island...it's actually pretty disappointing.


 
I figured as much from the first trailer, and most of the reviews say exactly what I suspected... Makes me pretty sad since the original Yoshi's Island runs neck-and-neck with A Link to the Past as my favorite SNES game of all time.

I'll probably pick it up, but not until much later when I can find it cheaper (in other words, YEARS away, considering even bad Nintendo games seem to hold their price for a ridiculously long time).


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 28, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> *got Star Ocean The Last Hope International*(been wanting to play this for a long time) and No More Heroes: Heroes Paradise for $25 together both for ps3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My condolences.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 28, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> My condolences.


Have to disagree, I really enjoyed it myself. even got a kick out of the voice acting.k


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 28, 2014)

Bought today Fire Emblem: Awakening and Pokémon X. Currently I have these 3DS games:

Mario Kart 7, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D, Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D, Kid Icarus: Uprising and New Super Mario Bros 2.

Now I'm poor


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 29, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Have to disagree, I really enjoyed it myself. even got a kick out of the voice acting.k


 
I guess being a Tales fanboy is what murdered the game for me. Combat was so dull and boring I couldn't bring myself to care about anything else.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> As someone who knows you very well for being the biggest yoshis island fan, I'm going to stay far away from this game then.


Well the biggest problems with is the music and it's insultingly easy. The music is pissing off because it's the same background music every world and every level. Seriously look it up, it's just slightly altered. The rest of the music sounds like it's being farted through a kazoo. And the game maybe for kids, but it's insultingly easy, down right pandering really. It feels like a game that can only be improved through DLC. 



xwatchmanx said:


> I figured as much from the first trailer, and most of the reviews say exactly what I suspected... Makes me pretty sad since the original Yoshi's Island runs neck-and-neck with A Link to the Past as my favorite SNES game of all time.
> 
> I'll probably pick it up, but not until much later when I can find it cheaper (in other words, YEARS away, considering even bad Nintendo games seem to hold their price for a ridiculously long time).


 
I suggest getting the eShop copy because it's really not worth a physical copy. I've played Yoshi's Island for 18 years now (it was my very first game and I am pretty sure I am the biggest fan of game and or Yoshi.) But this game feels like a slap in the face really, a soft slap, but still a slap.


----------



## Coto (Mar 29, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> I guess being a Tales fanboy is what murdered the game for me. Combat was so dull and boring I couldn't bring myself to care about anything else.


 

I love almost every tales out there, but star ocean2 on psx was very very good. Dat voice acting (cheesy/hilarious as hell), and three on ps2 (at least, the first 4 hours of gameplay I could have) was... pretty good also. I have SO4 as well on PS3, but I haven't looked at it.



The Catboy said:


> I've played Yoshi's Island for 18 years now (it was my very first game and I am pretty sure I am the biggest fan of game and or Yoshi.) But this game feels like a slap in the face really, a soft slap, but still a slap.


 
I tried it, and (30 secs later) gave me the same ohnoe feeling yoshi island DieSu.

I mean we already had yoshi story for that, but the music was cool enough.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2014)

Coto said:


> I love almost every tales out there, but star ocean2 on psx was very very good. Dat voice acting (cheesy/hilarious as hell), and three on ps2 (at least, the first 4 hours of gameplay I could have) was... pretty good also. I have SO4 as well on PS3, but I haven't looked at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yoshi's Island DS at least felt like a Yoshi's Island game, it wasn't perfect, but it still had better music and still fun.
Yoshi's Story is mostly all cute, feels like a storybook. Like it wasn't meant to be long, just something that was to be played through quickly and enjoyed.
This game feels like they rushed through the levels and forgot way too many things, then did the soundtrack at the very last minute.


----------



## Westside (Mar 29, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Hi there, just a thread I never saw on this forums, that other forums have, so GBAtemp requires this thread.
> Here share what you recently bought.
> For an example, I bought New Super Mario Bros 2.
> *And, buying small things such as gum, or a pair of condoms: nope.avi*
> ...


This is funny because I just got myself a pack of extra-small condoms.


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 29, 2014)

I bought a new wallet. (Display pic). http://i.imgur.com/uTrzgfE.jpg


----------



## Qtis (Mar 29, 2014)

Completed my Trilogy collection with Xenoblade Yawnicles collector's edition \o/


----------



## Qtis (Mar 29, 2014)

Also, found an original Pokémon Yellow cart for 2 euros. It works flawlessly, even the saves seem to work!


----------



## Langin (Mar 29, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> I bought a new wallet. (Display pic). http://i.imgur.com/uTrzgfE.jpg



SO CUTE OMG <3 

What did I get recently... I have no idea anymore iirc Super Pokémon Rumble and some other shit =w= I sold many games lately. OH OH I bought new skinny jeans <3


----------



## Chary (Mar 29, 2014)

Got a bunch of CR3032 batteries for the GBC Pokemon games. Now I can finally have save files again!


----------



## Icealote (Mar 30, 2014)

I bought in this week:
Watchdog White shirt
Watchdog Black skull shirt
Watchdog cap
Final Fantasy X-X2 HD Strategy Guide
Final Fantasy X-X2 HD Vita game
Silent Hill Lakeside Black shirt
Shure 535 silver plated black cable
Ni No Kuni Strategy Guide 

Preordered
Sword Art Online Hollow Fragment
Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney 3DS game
Conception II with bonus disc


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 30, 2014)

My Pistons arrived! 








(Sorry for crap quality. That was my 3DS)

Haven't tested them yet because I STILL COULDN'T CHANGE THE TIPS. They made it so freaking hard. 20 minutes already  .


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 30, 2014)

Dynasty Warriors 8 and Terraria for my Vita.
I also bought something else for my Vita that should be arriving this week.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 30, 2014)

I totally forgot to mention in one of my previous posts that I grabbed the WipEout HD bundle (PSN), that comes with the eponymous game, the Fury DLC, and the DLC versions of those for WipEout 2048 (PSV). I don't have a PSVita, but hey, I have WipEout 2048 free on PS+, so I can check all that out if/when I get one... That said, I'm rather unimpressed with WipEout HD (this is my first taste of the series). I know a lot of people compare it to F-Zero, so I was expecting something at least somewhat comparable, but instead it feels slow, clunky, floaty, and rather uneventful without enough racers. I think I'll stick with F-Zero X and GX for my racing fix, but I'm still glad I have this game in case friends want to play, and if I'm itching to race online.

Yesterday I picked up Dark Souls (PS3) from GameStop... again. I picked it up around Christmas, but just didn't like it, so I returned it. But I don't know, I really want to give it another chance for some reason, all while certain issues about the game still bug me, I'm enjoying myself more than the first time I played. I'm still dying a lot and don't know what to do, but I'm having fun exploring all the different places I can go.

Also today, I grabbed Castlevania: Curse of Darkness (Xbox) on Amazon. Originally I was going to wait until I play and beat my copy of the previous game, just to make sure I like it (I know people are mixed on it), but at only about $8 including shipping, including the case and manual, I figured I might as well. I'm glad I did my research first, though... I didn't know there was an Xbox version before I checked, and apparently it's marginally better (minus an insignificant bonus in the PS2 version). Besides, my new Xbox needs some love (I only own three games for it excluding Castlevania, and I bet you can guess what two of them are, chavosaur).


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 30, 2014)

If they aren't Halo Games then I'll be sorely disappointed and have to teach you how to Xbox >:c 

Speaking of Halo Actually, I'm currently in a bidding war for a Halo Reach 250gig 360 on ebay. I own the Halo Xbox, and the Halo 3 360 so I really wanna add the reach one to that collection. The Halo 4 360 I could care less about. I'd probably buy a broken one just for the sake of having all the Halo Xbox Limited Editions.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 31, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> If they aren't Halo Games then I'll be sorely disappointed and have to teach you how to Xbox >:c
> 
> Speaking of Halo Actually, I'm currently in a bidding war for a Halo Reach 250gig 360 on ebay. I own the Halo Xbox, and the Halo 3 360 so I really wanna add the reach one to that collection. The Halo 4 360 I could care less about. I'd probably buy a broken one just for the sake of having all the Halo Xbox Limited Editions.


 
They're Sonic Heroes and Shadow the Hedgehog. Sorry! 

Actually, yes, they are Halo: Combat Evolved and Halo 2. The third game is Spider-Man 2, and I also have the Halo 2 Collector's Edition (CIB, minus the plastic slipcover).

As cool as it would be, I'm kind of glad that Nintendo doesn't release a new themed home console every time a Zelda game comes out... I'd go so broke. 2013 practically killed me as it is, What with the Wii U bundle, the 3DS XL bundle, and various Zelda memorabilia that came out stateside.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 2, 2014)

Ordered the Avermedia Live Gamer Portable and a SDHC Card 8GB Class 10.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 2, 2014)

So as I mentioned earlier, I ordered _Final Fantasy VI Advance_ off Amazon. However, they sent me _Final Fantasy IV Advance_ instead (an easy mistake to make, considering the identical name, minus the swapping of the 'V' and 'I'). I contacted the seller, and he/she responded with an apology, saying a it was a listing error, and they don't actually have _FF VI Advance_. Furthermore, he/she said they issued me a full refund, and said to keep the game. Keep in mind that this was a $40 purchase, including shipping. I'm absolutely blown away.

Tl;dr: Bought _FF VI Advance_ on Amazon, got _FF IV Advance_ instead, was given a refund and told to keep the $40 game for free.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 2, 2014)

Tons of musical items (all my money is spent on music nowadays):

Germ - Grief (Post Punk Black Metal/Electronica)
Woods Of Desolation - As The Stars (Depressive Black Metal)
Neck Deep - Rain In July CD/Shirt Bundle (Pop Punk)
Sargeist - Disciple Of A Heinous Path (Raw Black Metal)
Alcest - Tristesse Hivernale Demo Tape (Raw Black Metal)
A bunch of miscellaneous pop punk and black metal shirts

Soon I will be purchasing my ticket for this years Warped Tour as well as tickets to a huge festival thats like an hour away from me and I'll also be starting on the next part of my tattoo. Yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Ozito (Apr 2, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Tl;dr: Bought _FF VI Advance_ on Amazon, got _FF IV Advance_ instead, was given a refund and told to keep the $40 game for free.


Congrats! That's the best price, FREE!

I bought Coloris and Orbital for the GBA, now I have to find soundvoyager and I'll have the complete collection.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Antex XS25 Soldering Iron
Antex No 57 tip
100x 0603 LEDs
Xeno GC chip
20x 12C508A chips
360 Controller Shell
Anti Static Tweezers
Needle Files
AmTech Flux
Nanjg 105c driver


----------



## osirisjem (Apr 2, 2014)

Filled up today  $70


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 2, 2014)

After the aforementioned incident with FF VI on Amazon, I decided to grab it on eBay with the refund money. It was only about $5 more than what I initially paid.

Seriously though, why is this game so expensive? Most copies are in the $50s and $60s... is it really that rare?


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 3, 2014)

So beautiful.  :')


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 4, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> So beautiful.  :')


Mad jelly
Absolute jelly
So much jelly there isn't enough peanut butter. 
How much was it? I know those things aren't easy to find cheap


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 4, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> After the aforementioned incident with FF VI on Amazon, I decided to grab it on eBay with the refund money. It was only about $5 more than what I initially paid.
> 
> Seriously though, why is this game so expensive? Most copies are in the $50s and $60s... is it really that rare?


From what I remember, there weren't too many copies put out there of the GBA version. It was released late in the life of the GBA. Really late. 2007 late. To put it into perspective, it released three years after the launch of the DS, and about a year after the relaunch of the DS with the Lite model, where the DS really took off. It should come to no surprise that, due to the timing of the release, there aren't a significant number of copies flooding the market. Especially now seven years later, a lot of people have procured a copy that they don't want to give up, heavily lessening the number of copies available on the market. Now, prices haven't risen significantly when considering where they could be, but the lack of copies hasn't led to a price reduction either.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 4, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Mad jelly
> Absolute jelly
> So much jelly there isn't enough peanut butter.
> How much was it? I know those things aren't easy to find cheap


$104
Thought it would be more but nope.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 4, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> From what I remember, there weren't too many copies put out there of the GBA version. It was released late in the life of the GBA. Really late. 2007 late. To put it into perspective, it released three years after the launch of the DS, and about a year after the relaunch of the DS with the Lite model, where the DS really took off. It should come to no surprise that, due to the timing of the release, there aren't a significant number of copies flooding the market. Especially now seven years later, a lot of people have procured a copy that they don't want to give up, heavily lessening the number of copies available on the market. Now, prices haven't risen significantly when considering where they could be, but the lack of copies hasn't led to a price reduction either.


*Sigh*... The things I do to be a good person.  I'm not even going to play this copy, I'm going to be playing the graphic/sound restored version on my EZ Flash IV. I'm just grabbing this so I can be honest about it.


----------



## KingBlank (Apr 4, 2014)

For PSP memory I got 2X 32gb micro sds in a 2slot pro duo adaptor thing.

But for recent purchases I got a Gateway3ds, a 32 GB class 10 micro SD and another 3ds (4.1-4.5 ofc).


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 4, 2014)

Golly, 64GB! :o


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2014)

a raspberry pi with case


----------



## emmanu888 (Apr 5, 2014)

I bought a fat PS2, i wanted to get another for so long because my first fat PS2 had died long ago. 34 bucks with the network adapter, shoved a 12 GB HDD (Not a lot but enough for Free HDBoot) and its working perfectly. I just need to find that darn cracked HDD Utility Disc to update the browser to version 2.00


----------



## nasune (Apr 6, 2014)

Paid for my dog's emergency surgery, and her antibiotics last Friday. Best 340 euro's I ever spent.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 6, 2014)

nasune said:


> Paid for my dog's emergency surgery, and her antibiotics last Friday. Best 340 euro's I ever spent.


Is she okay now?


----------



## nasune (Apr 6, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Is she okay now?


Yeah, she's going to be fine. She had an infection in her uterus (which went unnoticed for some time, we thought she was going into heat :S ), so they had to remove her womb. Fortunately, last Friday, I thought she had a bladder infection as well, and took her to the vet. As it turned out, we were just in time (she would have died within two weeks if left untreated). So that was a stressful weekend.
But all's well that ends well. She's pretty much back to her normal behavior now, and her wound is healing well.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2014)

Going to buy this tomorrow after I stop by the bank: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2049720063/praising-the-sun-with-gloriously-incandescent-appa























































































































































EDIT: I bought it.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 7, 2014)

I took Advantage of Targets Buy 2 get 1 free on any and all games today. 
Got myself 3 Vita games for $30 thanks to my Employee discount


----------



## Langin (Apr 7, 2014)

I bought 2 games saturday: 



Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 7, 2014)

I also bought Goat Simulator...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 7, 2014)

I picked up a few things recently...

Howl's Moving Castle (DVD/Blu-Ray)- This is one of my favorite Miyazaki films, and it's about high time I picked it up off Amazon. And it goes quite perfectly with...
Howl's Moving Castle (paperback)- ...the book it's based on, also from Amazon! Never read it, and since I've been getting back into leisurely reading lately, I figured this would be fun to read. It's a cool book, so far (46 pages in).
A.R.E.S.: Exctinction Agenda Ex (XBLA)- I actually meant to pick this up quite some time ago after reading that it was a cool Mega-Man-esque action game, but I totally forgot. I remedied that yesterday though, and while it isn't quite Mega Man X or Zero, it's a pretty fun game.
VVVVVV (Steam)- An impulse buy, if I'm being totally honest. I love the 3DS port (my first experience with the game), and I figured I would grab a big(ger) screen version to play. Hopefully there's a console version, sometime, though. I find it weird there isn't already.
Metroid Fusion (Wii U VC)- I think Nintendo is being ridiculous by releasing GBA VC on the Wii U instead of the 3DS, and I already have the original GBA copy of this game along with a GB Player and nice CRT to play it on. That said, I was curious enough as to how it looked to download just one, and... ugh. Sure, it's rendered in 1080p and looks crisper and cleaner and brighter, but in the end, none of that can hide the fact that I'm playing a handheld game on a 40 inch screen when it was designed for a screen that's only a few inches. I can imagine this MIGHT be worth it for people who lack a GBA or Game Boy Player and appropriate CRT to go with it. But there's no way it's worth it if you have a GB Player already.
Final Fantasy VII (PSN)- This wasn't an impulse buy so much as it was a forced buy. This has been on my "to-play" list for a long time, and I never really did aside from maybe the the first ten minutes of the game on emulators (before giving up out of boredom/lack of motivation). But I'm trying to be more open-minded about the games I play, and though this one is turning out to be rather cut scene and story heavy, I'm rather enjoying myself, and can sort of see why this game is as popular as it is.


----------



## Duo8 (Apr 9, 2014)

Used _Korean _LG Optimus G for ~$115. Broken Home and Back button but I think it's a good deal.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 9, 2014)

Just bought The Oddboxx for PS3/Vita. Currently on offer in the EU with a further 10% reduction for PS+ subscribers. The thought of replaying the original Abe games on my Vita is making me feel all tingly. Down _there_.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 10, 2014)

Depravo said:


> Just bought The Oddboxx for PS3/Vita. Currently on offer in the EU with a further 10% reduction for PS+ subscribers. The thought of replaying the original Abe games on my Vita is making me feel all tingly. Down _there_.


The odd box is on EU vita?! Mad Jelly, Oddworld Munch's oddysey is one of my most favorite games ;-;


----------



## Depravo (Apr 10, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> The odd box is on EU vita?! Mad Jelly, Oddworld Munch's oddysey is one of my most favorite games ;-;


 
Unfortunately that's the only one that is PS3 only.


----------



## Yumi (Apr 10, 2014)

A copy of Phoenix Wright Justice For All for DS and KoFxiii for 360<3
Mochi Ice cream...cause they're super delicious 
mini mouse for laptop
Yogurt & mix fruits


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 10, 2014)

Yumi said:


> Mochi Ice cream...cause they're super delicious


 
Probably my favoritest snack ever right now. Stuff is delicious, yo.  

I bought a few Android games (lol buying Android games) for my Shield, notably Mount&Blade Warband (because lelele Tegra 4 only lelele). Game is quite good on the Shield and is a full-featured port of the PC version.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 11, 2014)

I've only gone and bought a bloody PS4!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 11, 2014)

CONGRATS!


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 11, 2014)

So tempted to trade in my Wii U for money down on a PS4.
So tempting.


----------



## Nobunaga (Apr 11, 2014)

My First Vita broke so I went and bought a new one along with...  (Couldn't resist!)


----------



## Qtis (Apr 11, 2014)

Depravo said:


> I've only gone and bought a bloody PS4!


 
Welcome to the new generation! How's InFamous for you? Still gotta buy it, but I've gotta wait till I get my job contract signed.. Before that happens, no impulse buys for me.. Oh wait.. I bought a Zelda 3DS XL and a AGS-101 GBA SP here on the 'temp, but still waiting for them to arrive. Still waiting for them to arrive ;__;


----------



## Ozito (Apr 11, 2014)

Nobunaga said:


> My First Vita broke so I went and bought a new one along with...  (Couldn't resist!)


What happened with the first one?


----------



## Densetsu (Apr 11, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> So as I mentioned earlier, I ordered _Final Fantasy VI Advance_ off Amazon. However, they sent me _Final Fantasy IV Advance_ instead (an easy mistake to make, considering the identical name, minus the swapping of the 'V' and 'I'). I contacted the seller, and he/she responded with an apology, saying a it was a listing error, and they don't actually have _FF VI Advance_. Furthermore, he/she said they issued me a full refund, and said to keep the game. Keep in mind that this was a $40 purchase, including shipping. I'm absolutely blown away.
> 
> Tl;dr: Bought _FF VI Advance_ on Amazon, got _FF IV Advance_ instead, was given a refund and told to keep the $40 game for free.


The same exact thing happened to me once. Last year I ordered _Absolute Sandman Volume II_ from a third-party vendor on Amazon because he said it was a 1st printing. When I received it, the book said it was a 4th printing. So I contacted the vendor (AbeBooks) about it and he apologized, gave me a complete refund and said I could keep the book. It was a $200 purchase 

*ON TOPIC*


Spoiler: My recent purchase:



進撃の巨人 (_Attack on Titan_), all the volumes out so far in Japanese.


----------



## Nobunaga (Apr 11, 2014)

Ozito said:


> What happened with the first one?


The screen broke


----------



## Ozito (Apr 11, 2014)

Nobunaga said:


> The screen broke


Do you still have it?


----------



## Nobunaga (Apr 11, 2014)

I sure do 
I contacted Sony and told me it would cost me 140$ to replace it >.> so I went on and bought a new one


----------



## ericman37 (Apr 11, 2014)

Pokemon Black & White 2 (one for me, one for wife)
R4igold3dsrts
"refurbished" DSlite (ebay) cause my DSi is slowly dying and i like being able to use it to backup/x-fer my saves between cartridge and flashcart


----------



## emigre (Apr 11, 2014)

I spent a few pieces of gold recently.

I bought myself a new jacket for this new season and a new bag.



Spoiler














 
Got some PS3 gaems


Spoiler










 
Handheld gaems and Starwing on SNES


Spoiler










 
Also picked up some digitial stuff. Got Hatsune Miku (PSV), Steamworld Dig (PS4/PSV), Fez (PS4,PS3,PSV), Alice Madness Returns (PS3), Call of Juarez (PS3), MGS HD (PSV), Bit Trip Runner 2 (PSV), TxK (PSV), Olli Olli (PSV), Final Fantasy X/X2, (PSV), Batman (PSV) and Sweet Fuse (PSP)

I was on a history binge recently


Spoiler










 
Musics.


Spoiler














 
Got me some Blu Rays.


Spoiler













 
Ace Attorney Manga




Spoiler










 

Bought a few artbooks. The Ys artbook is absolutely lovely.


Spoiler


----------



## ineverwipe (Apr 12, 2014)

I bought a phat pre-flashed 360 and a halo edition original xbox that has xbmc installed.

Now all I need is a XboxOne then my console collection will be complete


----------



## loco365 (Apr 12, 2014)

-Food
-More food
-Even more food.

Yeah, I'm on such a tight budget right now.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 12, 2014)

emigre said:


> Stuff


 
Now, more than ever, I view you as this high class, cultured British gentleman with an eyeglass and pipe... a white one, of course (no cultured British gentleman would ever _not_ be white).


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 12, 2014)

Bought afew things today
Mario kart for the DS bought from Ebay, $12.00
And a impulse buy at the market. Atari with afew games $30.00 I'm fixing to give it a good cleaning after this posting.


----------



## emmanu888 (Apr 12, 2014)

Got a Driving Force GT today. It was time to replace my aging Formula Force GP. I was seriously lucky that the FFGP worked on GT6. I bought the DFGT to be ready for next gen racing games on the PS4


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 12, 2014)

Got a couple games recently






And I got my very first drawing tablet!


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Now, more than ever, I view you as this high class, cultured British gentleman with an eyeglass and pipe... a white one, of course (no cultured British gentleman would ever _not_ be white).


 

Well it beats being called a weeaboo.



chavosaur said:


> Got a couple games recently


 
Enjoy your demo.


----------



## Issac (Apr 12, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> The same exact thing happened to me once. Last year I ordered _Absolute Sandman Volume II_ from a third-party vendor on Amazon because he said it was a 1st printing. When I received it, the book said it was a 4th printing. So I contacted the vendor (AbeBooks) about it and he apologized, gave me a complete refund and said I could keep the book. It was a $200 purchase


 

Oooh, I've got all five volumes of Absolute Sandman, and the companion piece Absolute Death. Everyone is 1st printing except the first, that is 2nd printing  Neil's coming to Sweden in May, so I'll bring those 45 lbs of books to Stockholm for him to sign if I'm lucky 

On topic: I bought the small game "Fly Catbug Fly!" on Android! I love Bravest Warriors, and Catbug in particular... but the game's broken  Fourth stage crashes the app, so I'm just replaying the older stages, saving up money to buy upgrades


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 12, 2014)

emigre said:


> Well it beats being called a weeaboo.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your demo.


I already did ;O; all One hour and 11 mins of it. 
I already returned the disc to pay for the yoshis island but I held onto the case since I still have save data available for when V ACTUALLY releases.


----------



## nasune (Apr 12, 2014)

Just got a new soldering iron, a Blu-Ray copy of Frozen (2D+3D), and a DVD copy of The Jungle Book (the Disney '94 one, with Jason Scott Lee, Cary Elwes, Sam Neill, and John Cleese)


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 12, 2014)

emigre said:


> *snip*


 
Sweet, I <3 WW documentaries.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 12, 2014)

emigre said:


> Got Hatsune Miku (PSV)


U got full weeaboo this time?

I'm glad u got it and i hope u enjoy it  (Master dem Extreme Difficult or gtfo)


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll probably buy Conception for Vita next week. Probably.


----------



## Densetsu (Apr 13, 2014)

Issac said:


> Oooh, I've got all five volumes of Absolute Sandman, and the companion piece Absolute Death. Everyone is 1st printing except the first, that is 2nd printing  Neil's coming to Sweden in May, so I'll bring those 45 lbs of books to Stockholm for him to sign if I'm lucky


Same here, I have all 5 _Absolute_ volumes + _Death_, all first printings. My volumes 1 & 2 have both been signed, and I still need to get the rest signed. Mr. Gaiman usually will only sign *one* item at his signings, which is why I haven't had all of mine signed (at least, that's the rule he enforces in the US...maybe it's different in your country).

*ON TOPIC*
I recently purchased _Sandman Omnibus_ volumes 1 & 2 and _Sandman Overture_ issue #2. I really hope _Overture_ gets made into an _Absolute_ volume 6.


----------



## ResleyZ (Apr 13, 2014)

Edit: Some images seem to be rotated, but I can't figure out why. So just bear with it for now.


Yeaa, bought some stuff I've been wanting for quite a while now.


Spoiler: A book






Have been waiting to get this for way long. However, I forgot about it, untill a friend of mine showed me his. Got in from ebay for €15.





Spoiler: A figurine






Being a huge fan of 'A Certain Scientific Railgun' made me want to purchase this. It looks pretty neat, and it's quality is great. Got it for €35





Spoiler: A 3DS game






Yea, love this game so far. Everything with .hack// is awesome. Got it in a 50% sale (€23), so it was difficult to let it go. Also ordered MH3DS with 50% off (€25), but they didn't have it on stock.





Spoiler: 2awesome4every1



mo-fo dragon form




mo-fo robot form



I used to 'collect' Transformers as a kid, but I don't anymore. I'm a huge fan of (western) dragons, so when I saw this transformer, it was a insta-buy for me. Got it for €30 on ebay





Spoiler: I REALLY love this anime






Yea, Misaka's nendoroid. This is my first Nendoroid ever, and it's my favourite character too! I saw it in a videogame-and-merchandise store, and my wallet instantly regretted that moment. It has 3 faceplates, and a bunch of accessories. Got it for €50.


 
I also pre-ordered some more items from 'A Certain Scientific Railgun', all Misaka related.


Spoiler: A Cu-Poche figure of Misaka






It has some neat accessories, and it's great for posing. However, it will be released in July or August.





Spoiler: And a Figma of Misaka






Yea, by now it must be pretty clear that I absolutely love Misaka  Definitely my favorite anime character.


----------



## emigre (Apr 13, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> U got full weeaboo this time?
> 
> I'm glad u got it and i hope u enjoy it  (Master dem Extreme Difficult or gtfo)


 

I've gone full weeaboo 

I play it on my commute to work, I initially plan to play a song or two but I end up playing throughout my commute.


----------



## Ozito (Apr 14, 2014)

I bought Luftrausers for my psv! Fun little game.


----------



## Haloman800 (Apr 14, 2014)

ThinkPad Helix (Windows 8 tablet/ultrabook hybrid, p.o.s, will be returning it)

3DS XL <4.5, along with an MT-Card, pretty nice. Lots of fun games on the 3DS now.

Kindle Paperwhite, it's good but I don't read enough eBooks justify keeping it, sent it back.


----------



## Issac (Apr 14, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> Mr. Gaiman usually will only sign *one* item at his signings, which is why I haven't had all of mine signed (at least, that's the rule he enforces in the US...maybe it's different in your country)..


 

Oh balls! I haven't read anything about such a rule yet... hopefully he'll sign more here since Sweden is so small compared to other places.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 16, 2014)

The Avermedia LGP came in the mail today! 
I didn't try it yet cause my SD card yet didn't arrive.
I took some pics: http://imgur.com/a/hjA66#0


----------



## Ozito (Apr 16, 2014)

Yay, new addition to the gba collection.
The price tag is the old price, it even had the old receipt in the box
12 years later i bought it for 7.23€  

Now i got almost all the most relevant games that Wayforward made for the GBA.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 17, 2014)

On Amazon, I grabbed _Princess Mononoke_ (DVD). I didn't grab the blu-ray version, because the US never got a blu-ray release for some stupid reason... and the UK version is region-locked, and the Japanese version costs triple the price to import (another time, when I'm richer). Great movie still, but good grief, DVDs look _horrid_ on a 40 inch HDTV... especially animated films, because the pixel artifacts become so much more obvious.

I also ordered Halo Reach because the copy I picked up a year ago from Blockbuster (when they were closing) was unreadable by my 360... I could've sworn I tested the disc as soon as I got home, but apparently not. The fact that the Blockbuster clerk said I couldn't return it if there was an issue and swore up and down that the games were guaranteed to work makes me even more angry. But oh, well... At least it's a rather cheap game today, and I was able to grab a disc-only copy since the case that came with my broken Blockbuster copy is in fine condition.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> snip


Enjoy Halo Reach, it has one of the most perfected Multiplayer experiences I've ever played. Story wise, I enjoyed it but most people don't like the Noble 6 Story Line. 

Also firefight mode is a blast, it's basically Horde mode but with scoring and all that. 
Oh, and if you ever decide to (or already picked up) a new copy of Combat Evolved Anniversary, you can redeem the code to play all the Remastered Halo 1 Multiplayer levels in reach~


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 17, 2014)

Bought the Humble Mobile Bundle 5, mostly for The Cave, R-TYPE 2, and Aralon. All 3 play pretty great on my Shield, especially The Cave.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 17, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Enjoy Halo Reach, it has one of the most perfected Multiplayer experiences I've ever played. Story wise, I enjoyed it but most people don't like the Noble 6 Story Line.
> 
> Also firefight mode is a blast, it's basically Horde mode but with scoring and all that.
> Oh, and if you ever decide to (or already picked up) a new copy of Combat Evolved Anniversary, you can redeem the code to play all the Remastered Halo 1 Multiplayer levels in reach~


 
I've actually already played 1, 2, 3, Reach, 4, and Anniversary before. I've just recently been replaying them with my girlfriend since she hadn't (and she loved 4 when it came out). I had to rebuy them all though, since the copies I've played in the past belonged to my brother, and I've since moved away from home.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 17, 2014)

Got a 360 slim contra (I think) for $20
Its in pretty bad shape.


----------



## ResleyZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Hooray, the figma came today. Came in the original box that the PSP game also came in. Now I actually want the PSP game too, even though I don't have a PSP. Just for the complete package.

On ebay the figma and game together cost around €90 ($124). Got the figma for €45 ($62), and the game is around €30 ($40). So if I decide to buy the game later, still a pretty good deal. 

Gonna 'play' with it tonight after work, which is about 7 hours from now. Can't wait 



Spoiler: Awww yisss


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2014)

just pre ordered IE go light


----------



## ilman (Apr 18, 2014)

Got my Razer Electras today and...HOLY CRAP they sound awesome.
I'm no audiophile, but they are so amazing with some dubstep at high volumes. No distortion, good build quality and all in all nice headset. I got them for like 30$, so the price wasn't a problem.


----------



## MrEl (Apr 18, 2014)

Bought a portable ice maker. I need some ices for this weather!!


----------



## Depravo (Apr 19, 2014)

The fancy Jackdaw Edition no less. Hey, I like the Assassin's Creed series OK? No, YOU fuck off.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 19, 2014)

Season pass? I'm jelly... ;-;
AND YEAH, FUCK OFF ASSCREED HATERS, CAUSE THE GAME IS ACTUALLY AMAZING! 
Oh and dep, you've got good taste so far.


----------



## Smuff (Apr 19, 2014)

I got a barely used Xbox360 slim from a friend at work (still had the stickers on the drive tray and the controller) with kinect, and 15 Xbox360 games of various genres and ages from another friend at work for a bargain price of ...........

£0.

Yes, £Zero, free, bubkiss, nada, fuck all.

I couldn't make them take my money.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 19, 2014)

Bought FFXIV for the PS4, it's quite enjoyable so far though the controls sort of annoy me.

Also grabbed all the Crash Bandicoot games from the PSN flash sale.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 21, 2014)

I, too, bought a bunch of games from the PSN flash sale.

Crash Bandicoot
Crash Bandicoot 2
Spyro the Dragon
Spyro 2
Spyro: Year of the Dragon
Back to the Future: The Game (bundle includes all 5 episodes)... You know, It's a bit annoying that each episode stands as its own game on the menu, rather than all being loaded onto one game. That's how other similar episodic games work, so why not this one?
Retro City Rampage
Braid
I also bought a dozen fresh-baked cookies from the local Cookie Company less than 10 minutes from my house... So good and hot, and they go perfectly with my girlfriend and I's long weekend gaming sessions (complete with milk, of course).

Finally, I bought a couple songs off of Google Music... I won't share which ones they are because... I don't know. I've always been intensely private about the songs I'm listening to, and I'm not quite sure why.


----------



## ResleyZ (Apr 21, 2014)

Noticed the Easter sale on PSN yesterday. Got Tales of Xilla for €15, Tales of Graces f for €15 and Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch for €7. Pretty good deals they got. Also got some DLC for Soul Calibur 5 and Disgaea D2 with the leftover money. Might buy some more games on the Easter sale, depending on my mood and which games are also available.
Also bought GTA 5 for the PS3 a while ago, mainly to play GTA Online with some friends.

Also bought The Humble Weekly -- Oh Man, You Should Totally Check That Game Out! bundle. Paid $10 so I could get Tower of Guns, which seems pretty fun.

The Misaka Mikoto figma also came in today, which is absolutely amazing! It has alot of possibilities for poses and comes with different hands, faceplates, and some accessories.


Spoiler


----------



## Smuff (Apr 21, 2014)

I bought a big tub of white emulsion and am currently wasting this beautiful sunny day painting my kitchen


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 21, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Bought afew things today
> Mario kart for the DS bought from Ebay, $12.00
> -snip-


Well I received my Mario k DS today in the mail. I wasn't very happy at all with the quality. It was listed in good condition and this is what I received. Looks like a 3yo chewed it up.lol anyways after complaining to the seller about it. He gave me a full refund and told me the game was free of charge . It also wouldn't work at first until I cleaned its contacts but after doing so it works fine. So free game I'm happy!!


----------



## Jayro (Apr 21, 2014)

I bought them separately, but yeah... I have the retail Pokemon Y cart. Staying on 6.1FW until the 6.x hack becomes a thing.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 21, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Well I received my Mario k DS today in the mail. I wasn't very happy at all with the quality. It was listed in good condition and this is what I received. Looks like a 3yo crewed it up.lol anyways after complaining to the seller about it. He gave me a full refund and told me the game was free of charge . It also wouldn't work at first until I cleaned its contacts but after doing so it works fine. So free game I'm happy!!


 
Nice! Maybe a case transpland would be worth it, if you still play this game a lot.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 21, 2014)

JayRo said:


> Nice! Maybe a case transpland would be worth it, if you still play this game a lot.


nah just wanted this for a play-through so not spending anything for it was nice.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 21, 2014)

bought today 
Fossil Fighters DS $10
Mafia 2 $15(with all the dlc included)
Just Cause 2 $10


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 22, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Well I received my Mario k DS today in the mail. I wasn't very happy at all with the quality. It was listed in good condition and this is what I received. Looks like a 3yo chewed it up.lol anyways after complaining to the seller about it. He gave me a full refund and told me the game was free of charge . It also wouldn't work at first until I cleaned its contacts but after doing so it works fine. So free game I'm happy!!


 
This reminds me of the copy of Gunstar Super Heroes I bought recently off Amazon. The game was listed as being in "very good" condition, and the description said "we clean and test all our games." Meanwhile, the cartridge had warping (as if someone melted parts of it), a dinged up label, and it was full of some weird sticky goo, as if someone spilled something in it. Seriously, I opened it up with a triwing to clean it, and I still can't get all the goo out (though I got most). The game works though, so I didn't feel like complaining and getting a replacement, and settled for mentioning it in my review, instead.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 22, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> This reminds me of the copy of Gunstar Super Heroes I bought recently off Amazon. The game was listed as being in "very good" condition, and the description said "we clean and test all our games." Meanwhile, the cartridge had warping (as if someone melted parts of it), a dinged up label, and it was full of some weird sticky goo, as if someone spilled something in it. Seriously, I opened it up with a triwing to clean it, and I still can't get all the goo out (though I got most). The game works though, so I didn't feel like complaining and getting a replacement, and settled for mentioning it in my review, instead.


I normally give the seller a heads up before leaving bad feedback, incase he wants to make it right and to give him the benefit of the doubt. This seller still swore the game was in pristine condition but quickly offered a full refund. I wasn't even asking for a refund just explaining why I was about to leave neutral feedback.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 22, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> I normally give the seller a heads up before leaving bad feedback, incase he wants to make it right and to give him the benefit of the doubt. This seller still swore the game was in pristine condition but quickly offered a full refund. I wasn't even asking for a refund just explaining why I was about to leave neutral feedback.


 
Yeah, I didn't leave bad feedback, just cut off a star (or two, I don't remember). If I'm leaving less than three stars though, I definitely contact the seller first.

The only time I ever gave one star was a seller who sent me the wrong S-Video cables, and then after explaining quite thoroughly what I wanted and what was wrong (which was exactly what the listing showed), they proceeded to send incorrect cables again. It had been a month since I ordered at this point and really wanted the cables earlier, so I was pretty angry.


----------



## Langin (Apr 22, 2014)

This at Amazon.de for €35:


----------



## Marth16 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ordered a psv(tearaway pack) with a 16gb memory card and persona4.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 23, 2014)

Portal 2 is $5 on Steam, so I decided to grab it. Heard about some third party mod that is supposed to be amazeballs, so I'll probably end up playing that.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 23, 2014)

recently got the galaxy s 5 for at&t and the galaxy tab 3 deal they had running where i get $100 for adding a line, will profit $50 from the deal  

also traded stuff and got a wii u!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 24, 2014)

bought today a 1TB HDD for my PS3 $90+tax
Beyond Two Souls for $20 new and Dead Island Riptide Special Edition new $10



Spoiler


----------



## Icealote (Apr 24, 2014)

PSN games for my Vita

Silent Hill PS1
Metal Gear Solid PS1
Demon Gaze PS Vita


----------



## _Mary_ (Apr 24, 2014)

new space invader lighter :3


----------



## VashTS (Apr 24, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> bought today a 1TB HDD for my PS3 $90+tax
> Beyond Two Souls for $20 new and Dead Island Riptide Special Edition new $10
> 
> 
> ...


 

I was so confused! I'm like if you got a 1TB why are you buying games??? Then I realized not everyone is on CFW on their PS3. Nice buy though.


----------



## cracker (Apr 24, 2014)

VashTS said:


> I was so confused! I'm like if you got a 1TB why are you buying games??? Then I realized not everyone is on CFW on their PS3. Nice buy though.



Not saying dragonblood9999 is one of them but even people who like *cough* _free games_ do like to collect real copies (especially of their fav games).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 24, 2014)

VashTS said:


> I was so confused! I'm like if you got a 1TB why are you buying games??? Then I realized not everyone is on CFW on their PS3. Nice buy though.


 

I got the the 1TB for my ps3 because i got alot of plus games/digitally bought games and a 160GB hdd was not enough(it was hacked too ).
The 160gb hdd was the only hdd I had lying around when I bought my 12gb superslim, I had a original 80GB for 8 years but sadly it ylod 6 months ago.
Also i buy games because i can and like doing so.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 26, 2014)

Umm... I bought several things. The Portal/Portal2 bundle on Steam, Civilization V + DLC, Skullgirls and Deponia.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2014)

just bought a working xbox360 for 5 €


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 26, 2014)

riyaz said:


> just bought a working xbox360 for 5 €


 

Where?
Anyway, I bought Crash and Spyro for Vita, but that was for nothing, since Sony removed them days ago.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2014)

TheCasketMan said:


> Where?
> Anyway, I bought Crash and Spyro for Vita, but that was for nothing, since Sony removed them days ago.


 
its kings day here in the netherlands and people are selling there junk on the streets today


----------



## nasune (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, another Queen's day (or rather, King's day) has come and gone. And, while the flea markets keep shrinking every year, I managed to find the following things.
A (modded) Playstation 1 + Medal of Honor (5 euro's). While I don't care about the game, it was nice to find a version of the system I didn't have yet.
Ace Combat: The Belkan War (3 euro's).
Endless Ocean (4 euro's)
Hotel Dusk: Room 215 (4 euro's)
Donkey Kong JR. (RX-8040) (2,50 euro's)
Atari XG-1 (5 euro's)



Spoiler














 
I have to say though, there was very little in the way of old games/systems this year. There were a shit ton of Xbox consoles, some PS and PS2 consoles, a few Gamecube consoles, but almost nothing else (there were a grand total of three shops that had anything other than the consoled mentioned).


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 26, 2014)

I picked up a couple of games in the past few days. 
The Walking Dead Season 2 on Vita, and it's 2nd episode. 
Pikmin 3 (had it for a day then immediately returned. That is NOT my kind of game :ew: )
Tomb Raider definitive Xbox one edition (Already perfected this on 360 but it's such a good game I'll perfect it again this week before returning it)


----------



## Depravo (Apr 26, 2014)

The perfect accompaniment to my previously posted purchase.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 26, 2014)

Depravo said:


> The perfect accompaniment to my previously posted purchase.
> 
> -snip-


 
Ahoy! Hope you enjoy the game, I think it was great.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 27, 2014)

i bought 2 blurays at the dollar store for $3 each: Jackie chan Kung Fu Master, just because i never watched it, and Kurokami(Black God) Vol 3, i did not even realized what anime it was when i bought it but i remembered what it was when i got home.

Bought a PS2 to PS3/PC adapter for $4(needed this for a steering wheel i was given)

Bought for the DS: Megaman Starforce 2 Zerker X Ninja for $15 and Dragon Quest VI Realms of Revelations also $15

and finally i bought Dragon Quest 8 for $12, i Hope Dragon Quest 7/ Monster gets released in NA.
i loved the Battle Network/ Starforce games  hope capcom will make some thing similar to them for the 3DS



Spoiler


----------



## Duo8 (Apr 27, 2014)

These


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 27, 2014)

Bamboo sticky rice? Yum.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 28, 2014)

Went to the flea Market yesterday and bought afew things

2x Ps1 audiophile's, I got these for 1$ each. both power on, the one with stickers plays games perfectly. This also makes 9 Ps1 console's I now have "my wife is starting to think I have a problem" honestly its cause they are so cheap just can't resist.

Also received a broken Vader 2600\w pacman that I purchased from Ebay $24 that I ended up fixing and giving to my dad. Originally it only had video output and static for sound. I figured I would composite\av mod it. but it must have been rust or something causing a short, it did have coke spilled on it at some point. cause after cleaning the board with a brush\alcohol, It now works fine. And I'd rather not mod it if I don't have too.


----------



## Langin (Apr 29, 2014)

this one is über cute:






Two of these since I really need them:






And this one <3 <3 <3:


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 29, 2014)

Been achievement hunting in Forza. 

Also picked up Muramasa and Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Z off of the golden week sale on PSN.


----------



## Chary (Apr 29, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Been achievement hunting in Forza.
> 
> Also picked up Muramasa and Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Z off of the golden week sale on PSN.


 
Need For Speed Masterrace, man.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 29, 2014)

Chary said:


> Need For Speed Masterrace, man.


No shut up, I told you id get that later ;p;


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 30, 2014)

I bought Tactics Orge and Atelier Merurururu


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 30, 2014)

bought MGS4 $2 and BF3 $2



Spoiler










and a wii PSU for $8


----------



## MrEl (Apr 30, 2014)

Ice Cream Maker!!!!! Lovin' it already


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 30, 2014)

I used my buy two, get one free to get some games at GameStop yesterday.

Gears of War: Judgment (360)- I know reviews are lukewarm, but since it's less than $20 now, I figured I might as well give it a shot. I haven't touched Gears of War since I beat Gears of War 3 about two years ago. It's alright so far and has some cool new ideas, but suffers from the same problem I had with Gears 3: Difficulty feels nerfed, and cover is practically optional.
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow (PS3)- I figured I might as well grab it since I'm playing through all the Castlevania games, even though the demo didn't particularly impress me. So far, it's a pretty fun game, but doesn't feel like Castlevania at all, to me. maybe that will change once I get to the castle (if there is one?).
Red Dead Redemption: GotY Edition (PS3)- See the next part of my post for details.
Then today, I returned to GameStop to take care of a couple things I forgot yesterday.

Red Dead Redemption: GotY Edition (360)- Normally I do my research to determine whether to get the 360 or PS3 version of a game. I was in a hurry yesterday and forgot though, and some quick research revealed that the 360 version performs and looks better in just about every way, so I exchanged the PS3 version for the 360 version. Seriously, the only thing the PS3 version seems to have over the 360 version is having everything on one disc, instead of two.
Infamous (PS3)- I've never played the series, but a couple of friends of mine said they like the new one on PS4, and it sounded interesting. At only $6.29 USD, I couldn't pass up trying out the original. It's a really cool game, so far.
Kirby Triple Deluxe (3DS)- Preordered and paid in full
Super Smash Bros. (3DS)- Preordered
Super Smash Bros. (3DS)- Yes, preordered a second copy for my girlfriend. She and I absolutely love playing this series together
Super Smash Bros. (Wii U)- Preordered. Yes, this means I'm going to spend a grand total of $140 on Super Smash Bros. by the time the year is over. Don't judge me!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 30, 2014)

MrEl said:


> Ice Cream Maker!!!!! Lovin' it already


 

I always wanted one of these! ;=;


----------



## driverdis (Apr 30, 2014)

this last few months, I picked up

the R1 box sets for InuYasha (seasons 1-6)
- the 4 movies on DVD and the Blu-Ray release of them
- InuYasha: the Final Act (Set One and Two) on Blu-Ray

Outlaw Star Complete Collection

Case Closed (Detective Conan's short lived English Dub) (Seasons 1-5 [mix of R1 and Viridian] and the movies 1-6)

Fullmetal Alchemist (both DVD sets)
- both movies on Blu-Ray
- Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood (Collection One and Two) on Blu-Ray
- The Brotherhood OVA collection on Blu-Ray

I also purchased a hard-modded region-free Blu-Ray player also ( Sony bdp-S1100)


----------



## WaryLouka (Apr 30, 2014)

- ZombiU
- Super Mario 3D World
- 480GB SSD for my * Extremely Shiny * new computer.
- Two new graphic cards ( Geforce GTX 690 )

That's it.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 30, 2014)

Bought Sleeping Dogs + DLC Collection for ~ 14$


----------



## ResleyZ (May 1, 2014)

I bought waaaaay too much stuff.

I ordered yet another two items of Misaka Mikoto:
One is another posable figure, which seems like a combination of nendoroid and figma.


Spoiler








And a normal figurine, which is just epic.


Spoiler








These two should be coming this week or next week.

I also ordered a nice bluetooth keyboard/mouse, since this would be amazing together with Google Glass, or when I get a Android Stick


Spoiler








 


Spoiler: As for games, I also got a ton of those.



For the 3DS I got:
Monster Hunter 3DS, I already have the Wii U version, but crossplay seemed nice so I got the 3DS version too.
Project X Zone, I enjoyed Super Robot Taisen OG Saga: Endless Frontier, and this game has alot of familiar characters, so I finally bought this game too.
Kingdom Hearts 3DS, I already had KH3DS, but I lost it and my girlfriend got a 3DS of her own and really wanted to play this, so I bought it again.

I also got a lot of PS3 games, and a PS Vita game.
For the PS3 I bought:
GTA 5, a friend of mine also bought it, so I also went and bought it for fun online shenanigans.
Tekken Tag Tournament 2, since I wanted to buy a decent fighting game with a lot of characters.
Dead Or Alive 5 Ultimate, since it has dem jiggles. Also bought all costumes and the newest DLC character, Marie Rose with all costumes.
Tales of Xillia Discovery Edition, since I love 'Tales of' games, and it was in the Easter sale.
Tales of Graces f Knight Edition, same reason as Xillia.
Kickbeat, seemed like a fun game, and it was really cheap.
Battlefield 4, don't really like shooters on consoles, but it was also in the sale.
Minecraft PS3 Edition, already have Minecraft on the PC and the Pocket Edition, but the splitscreen multiplayer seems fun. Also got all DLC for this.
Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch, also a big discount so I finally got this too.
I also got Echochrome 1 and 2, since I enjoy puzzle games like these.
The last games I bought for the PS3 were ICO Classics HD and Shadow of the Colossus Classics HD.

Also got some Disgaea D2 and Soul Calibur 5 DLC from the leftover money.

The PS Vita game I got was Dead or Alive 5 Plus, because dem portable jiggles.


 
Also got two tickets for Animecon 2014 in The Netherlands, where I'll be going with my girlfriend.

Finally bought a new TV for myself, since I still had a very old TV, and really wanted a new one.
I got a Philips 32PFL3258H - Black since it had alot of nice features and had most of the connections I wanted/needed.



Spoiler: And now, the prices:



S.K. Misaka Mikoto figure €49,04 - $68
Sega Misaka Mikoto figure €18,02 - $24,99
Bluetooth Keyboard/Mouse €14,82 - $20,55
Monster Hunter 3DS €20,00 - $27.74
Project X Zone €28,00 - $38,83
Kingdom Hearts 3D €45,00 - $62.41
GTA 5 €45,00 - $62.41
Tekken Tag Tournament 2 €19,99 - $27,72
Dead or Alive 5 Ultimate €39,99 - $55,46
DOA5 Ultimate DLC costumes €39,99 - $55,46
DOA5 Marie Rose + costumes €13,98 - $19,39
Tales of Xillia Discovery Edition €17,99 - $24,95
Tales of Graces f Knight Edition €13,49 - $18,71
Kickbeat (Both PS3 and PS Vita) €2,39 - $3,32
Battlefield 4 €26,99 - $37,43
Minecraft PS3 Edition + DLC €25,94 - $35,98 (Minecraft was €18,99 - $26,34 and 3x €0,99 - $1,37 and 2x €1,99 - $2,76
Ni no Kuni Wrath of the White Witch €6,29 - $8.72
Echochrome €4,49 - $6,23
Echochrome 2 €4,49 - $6,23
ICO & Shadow of the Colossus HD €13,49 - $18,71
Disgaea D2 DLC (6 Characters) €17,94 - $24,88 (€2,99 - $4,15 each)
Soul Calibur 5 DLC €9,45 - $13,10
DOA5 Plus €39,99 - $55,46
Tickets Animecon €70,00 - $97,08 (One ticket costs €45 - $48,54
Philips 32PFL3258H/12 €350 - $485.42

Total Price €932.77 - $1293.66


 
So yea.. That's a ton of money spent.


----------



## Attila13 (May 1, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


>


 
Shit man....Did you win the lottery or something? Or maybe robbed a bank? 
Jokes aside, nice purchases.


----------



## ResleyZ (May 1, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> Shit man....Did you win the lottery or something? Or maybe robbed a bank?
> Jokes aside, nice purchases.


 
Whaaaat... Nooooooooo.... I, uuhh, didn't rob anything.. I PROMISE DON'T TAKE ME! I HAVE 19 CHILDREN THAT NEED TO BE FED..

Anyway, it's all money earned from hard work. I usually don't spend that much in such a short period, so this was a *hopefully* one time thing.


----------



## Qtis (May 1, 2014)

Bought this today.



Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 1, 2014)

I bought this, so I can be grossly incandescent while being grossly incandescent.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 2, 2014)

$1000 PC GO!

-Intel Core i5-4670
-GIGABYTE Z87-HD3
-Powerlogic Magnum Pro 475W PSU
-Triton T3 PC Case with a lot of faaanss
-WD 1TB HDD
-Kingston Hyper 8GB RAM (1600MHZ)

So happy I could cry... ;-;
Might take pics laters.


----------



## ResleyZ (May 2, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> $1000 PC GO!
> 
> -Intel Core i5-4670
> -GIGABYTE Z87-HD3
> ...


 
Might be me, but wouldn't it be more useful if you also had a video card with it?


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 2, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> Might be me, but wouldn't it be more useful if you also had a video card with it?


 

Next time, $500 for GTX 770 later, can't spend all. ;o;


----------



## pwsincd (May 2, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> $1000 PC GO!
> 
> -Intel Core i5-4670
> -GIGABYTE Z87-HD3
> ...


 

Omg , bought the same recently , well different case and a corsair pse , with 2TD HDD  , paid £350 - bargain
my cpu was OC'd to 4.2 but i have dropped the OC off back to 3.4 . The HD4600 gfx are enough to  get the machine up and running ..


----------



## Qtis (May 2, 2014)

They arrived!


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 2, 2014)

I picked up my preordered copy of Kirby Triple Deluxe today. My girlfriend is ecstatic, and I'm itching for her to finish playing so I can play it.


----------



## Depravo (May 2, 2014)

Haversack? Don't mind if I do.






It will enable me to carry small things without using my hands. Isn't technology brilliant?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 3, 2014)

Depravo said:


> Haversack? Don't mind if I do.
> 
> *snippitySnoopy*
> 
> It will enable me to carry small things without using my hands. Isn't technology brilliant?


 
Woah! You mean there are devices that let you carry multiple things without using your hands???


----------



## Sheimi (May 3, 2014)

I fucking won, what now bitches


----------



## GameWinner (May 3, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> I fucking won, what now bitches


I think you lost.


----------



## Aeter (May 3, 2014)

I bought some spring rolls today. Today was a good day.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 3, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> I fucking won, what now bitches


Nice you should also try checking at flea markets\yard sales you may be able to find some good deals, I recently bought someone's entire 2600 collection for like $30 I was pretty pleased with that purchase
http://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought.347639/page-65#post-4969120


----------



## chavosaur (May 3, 2014)

Haven't had a big post in awhile so here we go~
First off, picked up Assassins Creed IV for my One





I completed the Minecraft Series 1 set of Figures by getting the Zombie today ^O^ 





And I picked up the Millennium Godzilla today! So hyped for the movie coming out soon, I'm a huge fucking nerd for Kaiju like Godzilla, Gamera, Etc. 





He looks pretty fuckin good next to my Pacific Rim Kaiju





And lastly picked up some simple lil Minecraft Plushies 




I need a couple more Plushes to complete the Plushie set before they release more


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 4, 2014)

I apologize for the poor quality of my shitty picture making machine.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 4, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> I apologize for the poor quality of my shitty picture making machine.
> 
> View attachment 7710


My favorite 2D Metroid, and my first Metroid respectively. Great choices!


----------



## emigre (May 4, 2014)

I needed pens man,


Movies I picked up recently



Spoiler










 
Console gaems I bought



Spoiler













 
Bought some DS gaems



Spoiler










Musics



Spoiler










 
BATMAN



Spoiler










 
Bought a new book case to store my shit



Spoiler













 
The most expensive thing was a new laptop. It's an Asus X551CA. It's not exactly cutting edge but it works brilliant for the stuff I do.



Spoiler














 
Alongside the X551CA, I picked up a wireless mouse and a controller to play Ys Origins.




Spoiler


----------



## Chary (May 4, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> And lastly picked up some simple lil Minecraft Plushies
> I need a couple more Plushes to complete the Plushie set before they release more


 
http://imgur.com/HfEDxoi

Ocelot > all


----------



## chavosaur (May 4, 2014)

Got the classic Godzilla Figure last night~


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 4, 2014)

Just picked this up for my 2600 for $48. There is still a few more titles that I'm looking for, but I'll more than likely pick them up separately. 65 Games in total here.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 4, 2014)

emigre said:


> Movies I picked up recently
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
I'm jealous. Disney has been really bad about localizing Ghibli Blu-Rays in Region 1, so we never got Kiki's Delivery Service on Blu-Ray... I would import the Region 2 version, but it's stupidly region locked, leaving me with the Japanese version as my only option... and I don't have $60 USD to spend on it right now.


----------



## emigre (May 4, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm jealous. Disney has been really bad about localizing Ghibli Blu-Rays in Region 1, so we never got Kiki's Delivery Service on Blu-Ray... I would import the Region 2 version, but it's stupidly region locked, leaving me with the Japanese version as my only option... and I don't have $60 USD to spend on it right now.


 

I feel your pain. The Chobits and Full Metal Panic blu rays were never released here but fortunately I was able to import them. Those fuckers cost me nearly £60 altogether.


----------



## Attila13 (May 4, 2014)

Just got Trine Complete (Trine + Trine 2 Complete Story). If you buy the Trine Complete Pack, then Trine 2 comes with the Collectors Edition (Artbook + Soundtrack) included!
All of this amazing content for not more than 3$ (2.97$ to be exact!)


----------



## Issac (May 4, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> I also ordered a nice bluetooth keyboard/mouse, since this would be amazing together with Google Glass, or when I get a Android Stick
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
What's that one called? Looks kinda cool, and maybe could be useful for a future project of mine


----------



## Attila13 (May 4, 2014)

Issac said:


> What's that one called? Looks kinda cool, and maybe could be useful for a future project of mine


 
It's an *XCSOURCE® Pro Mini* 
Here's an Amazon link.


----------



## chavosaur (May 5, 2014)

Found myself a cheap Titanfall Xbox one controller, so happy! 




I collected a ton of 360 controllers so I can't wait to collect the Xbox one controllers. Looks fantastic next to my Day One edition Controller.


----------



## Densetsu (May 5, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> ...


Question.

How do you _*not*_ run out of space to put stuff? 

Teach me how to build an extra-dimensional shelf


----------



## Duo8 (May 5, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> Question.
> 
> How do you _*not*_ run out of space to put stuff?
> 
> Teach me how to build an extra-dimensional shelf


 
Considering how he could afford all those stuff, he probably just buy more houses to store them.


----------



## chavosaur (May 5, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> Question.
> 
> How do you _*not*_ run out of space to put stuff?
> 
> Teach me how to build an extra-dimensional shelf


Haha, I have to re-arrange stuff COSTANTLY in order to consolidate for things. Fortunately I've got some space management skills to continually bunch things up in a way that displays them properly without making everything to cluttered. EVENTUALLY I'm gonna have to get anther bookcase or something but until then I'm just smooshin stuff together.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 5, 2014)

Last stock.


----------



## dudephanith (May 5, 2014)

Just Bought 3DS XL 4.4.0 and Gateway.


----------



## ResleyZ (May 5, 2014)

Issac said:


> What's that one called? Looks kinda cool, and maybe could be useful for a future project of mine





Attila13 said:


> It's an *XCSOURCE® Pro Mini*
> Here's an Amazon link.


Didn't know it actually had a specific name 
I found it by searching 'Bluetooth Keyboard Mouse' on eBay, which give these as result.


----------



## Attila13 (May 5, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> Didn't know it actually had a specific name
> I found it by searching 'Bluetooth Keyboard Mouse' on eBay, which give these as result.


 
Well, computers, peripherals and everything related to these are my specialty.  If you show me a good enough pic to see a product, there's a high chance that I'll know what it is.


----------



## ResleyZ (May 5, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> Well, computers, peripherals and everything related to these are my specialty.  If you show me a good enough pic to see a product, there's a high chance that I'll know what it is.


 
I'm pretty good with everything IT too, but these type of hardware don't usually have a distinctive name, although, that's what I thought


----------



## falconcrest (May 5, 2014)

Bought Suikoden 3 just yesterday for 26 dollars.Now if only I could find Suikoden 2 for less than $100,my life would be complete.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 6, 2014)

*PSP*

Gran Turismo

MotorStorm: Arctic Edge
 
*DS*

Dragon Ball Z: Supersonic Warriors 2

Sonic Rush
 
I'm picky 'bout it but I already had intentions of picking these games for a while now (even though I'm not going to be playing GT or MS:AE when I get them -- I like to collect PSP games I enjoy).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 7, 2014)

Bought Borderlands 2 for the Vita from Pedeadstrian.


----------



## chavosaur (May 7, 2014)

I "obtained" God of War vita from PSN today ;D


----------



## Issac (May 7, 2014)

I bought the latest Haruki Murakami novel: Colorless Tsukuru Tazaki and His Years of Pilgrimage or 色彩を持たない多崎つくると、彼の巡礼の年 in Japanese.
The Swedish translation, I mean...


----------



## GameWinner (May 7, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bought Borderlands 2 for the Vita from Pedeadstrian.


Did you play it yet?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 7, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Did you play it yet?


 
Not yet, no. Don't have any room on my memory card unfortunately  Will probably give it a try after playing God of War for a few.

But from what I understand, it plays pretty well on the Vita.


----------



## Chary (May 7, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371051335574?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

A nice little Inazuma Eleven figurine. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Ninte...US_Video_Game_Controllers&hash=item338b41757b

And a fun SNES to USB cable so I can enjoy the new SNES multiplayer emulator I've been using.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 7, 2014)

I bought bonderlands 2 a few days ago and Sonic Collection which contains all of the games or almost all of SANIC GAEMS for only $7, get it through humblebundle nao!


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 7, 2014)

Just bought this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with a $20 bed for the cat, $100 worth of toys for the cat


----------



## Depravo (May 8, 2014)

A game and a contraption to control it with.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 8, 2014)

Wth is that?! ;A;


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 8, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Wth is that?! ;A;


 

TBh i never knew there was a Playstation Move....Racing...Wheel?


----------



## ResleyZ (May 8, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Wth is that?! ;A;


 
Effectively, it seems a accessory...

FOR A ACCESSORY


----------



## Depravo (May 8, 2014)

Yep, an accessory for a wireless controller. It works pretty well too.

http://uk.playstation.com/ps3/accessories/detail/item503312/PlayStation®Move-Racing-Wheel/


----------



## Joe88 (May 8, 2014)

did they add move support for gt6 with an update?
I know gt5 supports it


----------



## Depravo (May 8, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> did they add move support for gt6 with an update?
> I know gt5 supports it


 
No idea, I only started playing it today and the racing wheel/move thing worked already.


----------



## Qtis (May 8, 2014)

Depravo said:


> No idea, I only started playing it today and the racing wheel/move thing worked already.


 
Does it work well? Also do you have any idea if it works with the PS4? I want a wheel, but at the moment lack a place to fasten it into.

Bought CoD:Ghosts and Thief for the PS4. Now looking at possibly buying inFAMOUS, but we'll see :3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 8, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Does it work well? Also do you have any idea if it works with the PS4? I want a wheel, but at the moment lack a place to fasten it into.
> 
> Bought CoD:Ghosts and Thief for the PS4. Now looking at possibly buying inFAMOUS, but we'll see :3


 
AFAIK, the Move does work with the PS4, so I would assume official accessories work with the PS4 as well.


----------



## Depravo (May 8, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Does it work well? Also do you have any idea if it works with the PS4? I want a wheel, but at the moment lack a place to fasten it into.
> 
> Bought CoD:Ghosts and Thief for the PS4. Now looking at possibly buying inFAMOUS, but we'll see :3


 
It seems to work well enough but so far I've only played three or four of the first races in GT6. No idea about PS4 compatibility.


----------



## Attila13 (May 8, 2014)

Just got Super Meat Boy for 4$.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2014)

got a note 3 smart cover for free from mah boss


----------



## jalaneme (May 8, 2014)

Today i brought a pair of nike air force 1 trainers for £67
http://www.jdsports.co.uk/product/nike-air-force-1-lo/005791/

Pretty happy with them so far, comfortable too.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 9, 2014)

bought today Resident Evil 6 new $10 and AC 4 Limited Edition for $55 + $3 warranty on it, so altogether with tax cost me $76
if anyone wants to get a AC 4 Limited Edition and is in the Hamilton area. I bought it at the EB GAMES in the East gate mall, they had 8 360 versions and had 3 ps3 version after i bought mine



Spoiler


----------



## Attila13 (May 9, 2014)

Just got Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition for 7$.


----------



## Bean_BR (May 9, 2014)

Bought Dead Space 3 Limited Edition (PC). I've skipped the second game and didn't even finished the first.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 10, 2014)

bought today Vol 1 of KuroKami the animation for $3 bluray and Code Geass R1 vol 2 dvd for $2
going to hunt on monday for the rest of the volumes for both of them



Spoiler


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 10, 2014)

Picked up acouple of Genesis games today at the flea market for $5.75. Street fighter 2 which is one I use to own on the genesis so I already know its good. Never really played MK 2 before but thought I'd get it anyways and sadly it doesn't seem as good as the first one. Which is the only one I've actually played out of the first 3.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 12, 2014)

Purchased a 10x Dreamcast console lot earlier today for $124 (including shipping). I was bidding on a lot of 8 and afew controllers but it sold for $177 "that was more than i was willing to spend so I let it go.

The console's I purchased are untested and listed as not working. I've been looking for something to tinker with, and this should keep me busy for awhile.
Also purchased 1x New DC controller for $18.89 (including shipping)

All I need now is a Vmu and Vga cable, I'll have to get a standard cable also so games like Air Force Delta will display video. Which is one of the games I'll be playing. Haven't owned a DC since I sold my Launch system, which I've been regretting for a long time.

edit: Ended up buying a new official Vmu for like $8.65w shipping on ebay. *update*: Received  a combined shipping discount and ended up only paying $4.75 for a new offical Vmu which is great 



Spoiler: Dreamcast Console Lot Pics
















This is a stock pic of the controller, but I will be getting a new one.


----------



## chavosaur (May 12, 2014)

And people say the dream cast sold poorly, it just made 10 sales right here!


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 12, 2014)

Got this: http://postimg.org/image/w7svtgnlt/ 
(The clock)


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 12, 2014)

I picked up _Enslaved: Odyssey to the West_ (360) used from GameStop yesterday. It's a really fun game so far, certainly worth more than the $7~ I paid for it. After the _Gears of War_ trilogy (which I loved, don't get me wrong), it's refreshing to see a semi-realistic looking game running on the Unreal 3 engine, while still having really colorful art direction.


----------



## CompassNorth (May 12, 2014)

It's pretty


----------



## Heien (May 12, 2014)

Bought a used PSP e1004. After all these years i finally have a psp. Although i bought it to be my retro emulation console on-the-go yet couldn't even install a single emulator because all those shiny psp gamez


----------



## Depravo (May 12, 2014)

Like a real grown up.






Never owned one before so thought I'd try a budget model and see how it goes before splashing out on something more top of the range.


----------



## chavosaur (May 13, 2014)

Awe yiss


----------



## Sheimi (May 13, 2014)

Ocarina of Time NTSC-J for about $16. The revision is v1.1
SNES/N64/Gamecube S-Video cable. Surprisingly, my tv supports S-Video.


----------



## GameWinner (May 14, 2014)

This game is hard as balls to find if you didn't preorder.


----------



## nasune (May 14, 2014)

Spent my last few bucks on a PS2 Network Adapter, only to find that the HDD that I wanted to use is broken :S .


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 14, 2014)

I found The Last of Us CIB for only $10 at a pawnshop today. Quite a nice find considering how the price is the only thing that kept me from buying the game before. My girlfriend and I are rather enjoying it, too.

I also rented "The Wolverine" off PSN, just to catch up on any plot threads that might show up in Days of Future Past. Good God, this movie was awful. Let me put it this way: Making a title that was almost identical to a previous movie in the series is only the first of many confusing and terrible decisions the filmmakers made here.

I also bought a mini combination lock for my 3DS. The lock loops through the zippers in the case that way i can lock it to the wire rack in the break room at work. The managers at work have been bitching about keeping personal items in my work area... Even though it's entirely out of sight and I've never used it except during break time. And I don't want to leave it in the car in this heat all day, or waste precious break time minutes retrieving it from my car and putting it back.

Aside from that, I bought a much needed haircut and some food.

Overall, money mostly well-spent.


----------



## Michierusama (May 14, 2014)

I bought a Game Cube extension cable (6feet long) to play away from my TV and having rumble feature) lol.


----------



## Marth16 (May 15, 2014)

Bought Danganronpa today.
Also bought a few games on the psn: Luftrausers, Soul Sacrifice, Muramasa, Walking Dead(season1), Gravity rush, Hotline Miami, KickBeat, Rayman Origins/Legends.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 15, 2014)

Not to boast, but the amount of stuff I bought in the last 3 weeks... lol don't think I am bothered to list it.
However:
Pre ordered pokemon alpha sapphire and omega ruby.
Ps4 controller
5 humblebundle
Age of mythology extended edition. 
Etc etc

Frankly speaking, I stopped pirating completely. Now that I think about it, I don't have any pirated games/software in my possession.  So I buy A LOT OF GAMES.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 15, 2014)

Pre-ordered Borderlands 2 Vita on Amazon


----------



## chavosaur (May 16, 2014)

I bought Battlefield 4 on Xbox One recently, didn't take a piccy though. 
Also got myself anther vita memory card to download all my extra games onto.


----------



## GameWinner (May 16, 2014)

ShawnTRods said:


> Not to boast, but the amount of stuff I bought in the last 3 weeks... lol don't think I am bothered to list it.
> However:
> Pre ordered pokemon alpha sapphire and omega ruby.
> Ps4 controller
> ...


Where did you go to pre order ORAS?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 16, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Where did you go to pre order ORAS?


ShopTo.net


----------



## GameWinner (May 16, 2014)

ShawnTRods said:


> ShopTo.net


Oh I see. Still waiting for Amazon or Gamestop to put up a pre order page.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I bought Battlefield 4 on Xbox One recently, didn't take a piccy though.
> Also got myself anther vita memory card to download all my extra games onto.


 
How in the heck are you so rich? What's your job? God, I'm so jealous...

Anyway, I just ordered a new case for my iPhone.






Will show a picture when it comes. Things look different, yo.


----------



## Michierusama (May 16, 2014)

ShawnTRods said:


> Not to boast, but the amount of stuff I bought in the last 3 weeks... lol don't think I am bothered to list it.
> However:
> Pre ordered pokemon alpha sapphire and omega ruby.
> Ps4 controller
> ...



Working and buying games its good cuz its like a reward to self lol


----------



## Icealote (May 16, 2014)

Hmm more digital Vita games on the backlog!

Borderlands 2

Growslanser


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 16, 2014)

bought God of War Ascension for $10(the price tag says $20 but when i went to pay it came up as $10)
and 4 more anime dvd's this time it was Eureka 7 vol's 6,7,10 and 12(hopefully i can find the rest of the volumes)
not buying Boarderlands 2 for the vita just yet because of a huge back log(over 30 games + i have it on ps3)
going to pre order pokemon omega ruby.



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (May 16, 2014)

Gotten an old PC for free.
Gifted the keyboard to a mate of mine and he gave me 15 quid + a bottle of Smirnoff for the screen.
The PC itself I'm cleaning of dust, putting in new 4GB DDR2 RAM and installing Win 7 on it to give it to me dad.

It's a 2.2 Ghz AMD Dual core.
Not the best and not the worst but hey, as long as me old man is happy with it then who am I to ruin it ;p


----------



## Marth16 (May 16, 2014)

And another order came today.
So I got Evangelion1.11 and 2.22 and the first "Volume" of Btooom.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 16, 2014)

Just bought three movies at Wal-Mart and a 50$ PSN Card at EB Games. Have to go back to Wal-Mart tomorrow since they charged me the wrong price for How To Train Your Dragon. Instead of paying 12 bucks for the movie, i was charged full price for the movie


----------



## djbubba2002 (May 16, 2014)

Here is what i got Today Woot,To finsh My Coll... I just need to go out and Get a Tv now


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 17, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Purchased a 10x Dreamcast console lot earlier today for $124 (including shipping). I was bidding on a lot of 8 and afew controllers but it sold for $177 "that was more than i was willing to spend so I let it go.
> 
> The console's I purchased are untested and listed as not working. I've been looking for something to tinker with, and this should keep me busy for awhile.
> -snip-


Figured I'd like to give a update to anyone interested since I have now received the consoles.

4 of the dreamcast plays good, one of which the gd drive is alittle loud. The other 6 either have problems with the gd drive not engaging or they are just unable to read. But all of them power up. Also the seller partially refunded me on the shipping knocking off $16, which I wasn't expecting.

Here's the interesting part though, 3 of the dreamcast very quickly seemed a little odd, two having hollow fake modems and extremely early manufacturing dates with security screws (May, 1999). I've read alittle about them but still not sure what to make of them only that they are Rev 0

And the other Dreamcast just so happens to be a JPN model (I'm sure also is a Rev0 by looking at the fan) which works perfectly. though I can only play backups on it since its JP but that's fine.



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (May 18, 2014)

Tickets to a Deftones concert in Pharr,Tx


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2014)

A  Lego Simpsonsminifig blind bag. Turned out to be Scratchy. 







I'll look for Homer next.


----------



## Ozito (May 18, 2014)

I bought this (to me) peculiar item.
Never seen one before and it cost me a total of approximately 3.........dollars!



 

*--EDIT--*

Pics of the internals for those who are interested.


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2014)

Ozito said:


> I bought this (to me) peculiar item.
> Never seen one before and it cost me a total of approximately 3.........dollars!


Whoah, lucky catch


----------



## Ozito (May 18, 2014)

Veho said:


> Whoah, lucky catch


 
Yeah  and I was the only bidder!
The page is in Swedish though, but the amount of bidders is shown under the word "bud".


----------



## chavosaur (May 18, 2014)

Bought 2 tickets to Godzilla to see with the girlfriend last night. Jesus fuckin Christ go see that movie, it's phenomenal. 

She was also sweet enough to fuel my Plushie addiction and get me a Waluigi for my Little Mario set. I also picked up a Zombe and Skelleton plush, completing the 12 inch Plushie set, I will take pictures when I fly back tonight. 

And lastly, I preordered the NECA 2014 12" Godzilla~ gonna look so nice next to my Millenium and Original Godzilla an all my other Kaiju. 
Now to scrape together funds for the 24" one later this year =w=


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 18, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Bought 2 tickets to Godzilla to see with the girlfriend last night. Jesus fuckin Christ go see that movie, it's phenomenal.


I want to see it, but i haven't seen any of the originals, so I'm waiting. Have you seen any of the originals?


----------



## chavosaur (May 18, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I want to see it, but i haven't seen any of the originals, so I'm waiting. Have you seen any of the originals?


I've seen every movie, I'm a gigantic Kaiju enthusiast and the King of Monsters has gotten all of my viewings. This is an American take on the film, the second American take with the first being the 1998 film (but we don't talk about that one).
You won't need to see the originals though, it's an original story~ this is a fantastic way to get into Godzilla though, and a fantastic way to get into Kaiju movies much like pacific rim was. It's awesome to see everyone bringing the Kaiju/Mecha genre to new life for a new generation.


----------



## cracker (May 19, 2014)

I got:
PS2 slim with hookups, controller, and guitar hero guitar - $5
GH3: Legends of Rock - 50c
Tetris Worlds (GBA) CIB - $1
Eternal Darkness (GC) - $1
NSMB, SSBB, Mario Strikers Charged, Pikmin 2, Pokemon Battle Revokution, Raving Rabbids Go Home, Raving Rabbids Travel in Time (all CIB) - $5 each

Great garage sale fun!


----------



## Hells Malice (May 19, 2014)

100% Orange Juice (not the juice)

and (I pre-ordered a while ago but it's out in two days so it totally counts...) Drakengard 3. Much hype.


----------



## Joe88 (May 19, 2014)

64GB samsung pro msd card for $34
for my gateway (goodbye 8GB)


----------



## chavosaur (May 19, 2014)

Now that I'm back home, I can show off my new minecraft stuffs. 
Now that series 2 is starting to be released I recently picked up the Animal Mobs pack





And I got a lot of new Plushies~ they dominate my xbox one  (not on the vents though, so it's safe to have them all up there.


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 19, 2014)

Today I bought:

A used PSVita in a mint condition, with Persona 4 Golden as my free game of choice.
A 16GB Vita memory card and a 3 month PS+ subscription.


----------



## GameWinner (May 19, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Today I bought:
> 
> A used PSVita in a mint condition, with Persona 4 Golden as my free game of choice.
> A 16GB Vita memory card and a 3 month PS+ subscription.


You did good.


----------



## Attila13 (May 20, 2014)

Got *Clive Barker's Jericho* for 1$


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 20, 2014)

Didn't wanna play NSMBU, Darksiders, Batman, Tekken so decided to buy Injustice, and I only want to play as Batman the whole time so I don't care about the DLC stuff missing.






Oh yeah, I know about Bat's repetitive line but with Kevin Conroy's voice around it's no biggie. I love his Batman vocal.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 20, 2014)

Preordered Mario Kart 8 and now need to buy a new Wiimote. Arcade stick cable is stuck in the Wiimote and well. Wiimote is unusable now


----------



## Attila13 (May 20, 2014)

Bought Guns of Icarus Online and Metro 2033 for 4$ each.


----------



## cracker (May 21, 2014)

A red/black 3DS XL with light scratching on 4.5 for 111USD at a pawn shop.


----------



## nando (May 21, 2014)

i bought a knife!

...typical mexican. well it was a crafting knife. but still.


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2014)

d.gray-man volume 8 and 9


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 21, 2014)

Gonna go out and buy Wolfenstein The New Order tomorrow for my PS4, as well as Cel Damage HD


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 21, 2014)

I actually kinda got something. You see, my friend was borrowing my version of NSMB 2, and he lost it. I didn't have it for three whole months, and he lost it in his bag. Meanwhile, as a compensation during him finding it, he gave me Ocarina of Time for the 3DS.

Costello - hey man, since you're the only staff member currently on at this minute, mind changing the thread title to "Things you recently bought or got", thanks!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 21, 2014)

got some stuff from amazon

digital to analog audio converter (im surprised it has 0 delay) 
new charger for my lappy (my electrical taped one was too scary)
usb micro bluetooth 4.0 dongle
a few headphone y cables
 and some wire tie downs


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 21, 2014)

A bunch of pirated games from a store for $10... o3o


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 21, 2014)

Photofast Cr5400, and this bad boy .


----------



## basher11 (May 21, 2014)

Tales of the Abyss 3DS from amazon.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 21, 2014)

Bought Wolfenstein for PS4. Wanted to grab a $20 PSN card for Cel Damage, but my local gamestop was sold out of practically everything that has to do with the PS4


----------



## Chary (May 21, 2014)

Borderlands 2 and Civ V on newegg for 10$. Some nice multiplayer PC games for the summer.


----------



## chavosaur (May 21, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bought Wolfenstein for PS4. Wanted to grab a $20 PSN card for Cel Damage, but my local gamestop was sold out of practically everything that has to do with the PS4


Have you been able to play Wolfenstien much yet? I'm debating between it and Watchdogs over which I should get first for my Xbone.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 21, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Have you been able to play Wolfenstien much yet? I'm debating between it and Watchdogs over which I should get first for my Xbone.


I put a good hour or so into on PC yesterday, and about a half hour on my PS4 so far, and I really like the game (especially dual-wielding assault rifles ). It plays great on my PS4, so I assume the same could be said for XBone. 

That said, I would probably wait on whether you buy this over Watch Dogs. Since it's not out yet or anything, there's no way to tell whether this would take priority over Watch Dogs . If you like the Wolfenstein games, I would say go for it. Otherwise, might as wait.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 22, 2014)

bought a plane ticket for my mom, so she could come to my nephews baptism


----------



## CompassNorth (May 22, 2014)

Sonic ASRT is one of the most fun I had with racers. Last time I had this fun was playing Crash Team Racing and Diddy Kong Racing.


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2014)

LOOK AT THE LITTLE CHIBBLES




AHHHHHH


----------



## Icealote (May 23, 2014)

Had to buy a laptop battery replacement. 3 years it only lasted... boo.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (May 23, 2014)

Icealote said:


> Had to buy a laptop battery replacement. 3 years it only lasted... boo.


 
3 years isn't bad actually.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 23, 2014)

1stClassZackFair said:


> 3 years isn't bad actually.


The battery in my laptop is going on seven and still holds a half decent charge. Three years kinda sucks.


----------



## DragorianSword (May 23, 2014)

Bought Pokemon White 2 for 5 euro 
Not a bad deal at all I think.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 23, 2014)

Bought a PS3 320gb with GTA V


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2014)

Lego Star Wars: Microfighters: Millenium Falcon 













Chibi Millenium Falcon. So cute


----------



## Zetta_x (May 23, 2014)

I bought an 2013 Toyota Camry Sports Edition vroom vroom.



Spoiler










I bought a 3DS
I bought a cheap dell tower currently used as a server to host games

ANDDDDD
A pack of 100 slim jims


----------



## GameWinner (May 23, 2014)

Preordered...
Disgaea 4 Limited Edition
One Piece Red for Vita
Pokemon OmegaRuby

I bought Catherine and a Persona Q skin for my 3DS XL.


----------



## nasune (May 23, 2014)

I bought a ticket for X-Men Days of Future Past, and after the movie ended I picked up a copy of the Wolverine.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 24, 2014)

nasune said:


> I bought a ticket for X-Men Days of Future Past, and after the movie ended I picked up a copy of the Wolverine.


Nice I plan on watching it tomorrow.
Also pre-ordered Mario Kart 8 today.


----------



## chavosaur (May 24, 2014)

THE KING HAS ARRIVED









I also bought some Godzilla chibis! 









Now my Kaiju Shelf looks fantastic 





And lastly I got anther toothless figure o3o


----------



## nasune (May 24, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Nice I plan on watching it tomorrow.


Yeah, it's a pretty good movie. There were some things that I didn't like, but it's a good way to spend a couple of hours  .


----------



## YayMii (May 24, 2014)

Got these two signed by Yuu Asakawa (the voice behind Megurine Luka)!


----------



## Sheimi (May 24, 2014)

Bought my brother Hatsune Mike Project Diva F 2nd (Japan import) and he is getting me Mario Kart 8. Works out 100%


----------



## TheJeweler (May 25, 2014)

Garage sales are great!


Spoiler














I got the Kaiju for $3 and the MicroSD for a buck on ebay


----------



## chavosaur (May 25, 2014)

TheJeweler said:


> Garage sales are great!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


GOOD FIND! Forgive me for not being to well versed but I believe those are Ultraman Kaiju? The figure on the left bears a strong resemblance to Gigan which is why I'm a bit puzzled but I've never seen that figure before.

WDIT: Silly me that is Gigan! I can't believe I didn't see it as big of a Gigan lover that I am. Can't place the other ones though


----------



## TheJeweler (May 25, 2014)

Yup in order they are Gigan, Battra, and I think the last one may be Anguirus but he's standing so that throws me off


----------



## chavosaur (May 25, 2014)

TheJeweler said:


> Yup in order they are Gigan, Battra, and I think the last one may be Anguirus but he's standing so that throws me off


Ahhhh Battra that's the one that was really throwing me off. Sometimes I forget he's a thing  That does look like Anguirus to me, I think it might be the Trendmasters one, which is an awesome find for $3. 
I recently ordered a Bandai Destroyah off amazon and a small set of Trendmasters Rodan, King Ghidorah and Kiryu (mechagodzilla for those that don't know) so I'm really excited


----------



## TheJeweler (May 25, 2014)

From what I can tell they are all trendmasters, I am a bit sad though since the guy who sold it to me said that a bit earlier someone made off with Mecha King Ghidorah and Godzilla


----------



## Langin (May 26, 2014)

Should I be happy or crying? I don't know.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 26, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> Preordered Mario Kart 8 and now need to buy a new Wiimote. Arcade stick cable is stuck in the Wiimote and well. Wiimote is unusable now


 
Been thinking 'bout this one although I'll check out for more deals once it's out.


----------



## Michierusama (May 26, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Been thinking 'bout this one although I'll check out for more deals once it's out.



Nintendo store is selling refurb wiimote plus with nunchuk for 20$


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 27, 2014)

BLEK on the App Store.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 27, 2014)

YayMii said:


> Got these two signed by Yuu Asakawa (the voice behind Megurine Luka)!


 

 You met her or eBay'd the signed games?
Either way i'm jelly!


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 27, 2014)

So I haven't updated in a long time, but anyway, recently I bought...

Super Mario 3D World (Wii U)- GameStop didn't have any copies that were complete with the original case, So I picked it up at Walmart instead. And... good grief, I haven't been so disappointed in a game in a long, long time. Seriously, what's all the praise for? It literally just feels like an up-res'd sequel to 3D Land with NSMB-style multiplayer thrown in. Four worlds in, and there's nothing truly new except for a couple of powerups and the Captain Toad levels (which, while fun, aren't particularly groundbreaking in any real way). Not to mention the auto camera is obviously set with a 3D screen in mind, so there's tons of issues with depth perception. I'm not exaggerating when I say that I think 90% or more of my deaths had to do with the camera or depth perception, not my own skill.
Mutant Mudds Deluxe (Wii U)- I'll be honest, this was a stupid impulse purchase. I bought it thinking I'd like to play through it again, then realized ten minutes in that it really wasn't a game I cared to play a second time (I already completed the 3DS version). Not to mention that the background/foreground mechanic was more confusing than I expected in 2D. Good grief, I'm having really bad luck with 3D effects lately, aren't I?


----------



## Yumi (May 27, 2014)

A toothbrush
Sailor moon plushie<3
New SMB for Wii (finally gonna play it xD)
Mario Kart DD (ive always wanted this and found it cheap! Yay!)


----------



## vayanui8 (May 27, 2014)

I got a dual slot memory stick pro duo adapter with 2 16 gig micro sd cards


----------



## YayMii (May 27, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> You met her or eBay'd the signed games?
> Either way i'm jelly!


Yeah, I met her at Otafest (the local anime convention), and attended her Q&A! She's actually a pretty awesome person, even though she doesn't speak much English.
I got a pic with her too (I'm only a tiny bit taller than her ). I'm a bit paranoid of posting pics of myself publicly though, so I won't be posting it here... sorry!


----------



## Haloman800 (May 27, 2014)

I got a Mario Red Wii + 2 motionPlus controllers, charging dock, all cords & Wii Fit

for $20


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 27, 2014)

YayMii said:


> Yeah, I met her at Otafest (the local anime convention), and attended her Q&A! She's actually a pretty awesome person, even though she doesn't speak much English.
> I got a pic with her too (I'm only a tiny bit taller than her ). I'm a bit paranoid of posting pics of myself publicly though, so I won't be posting it here... sorry!


 

Awesome! Gosh ur so lucky to meet her~


----------



## chavosaur (May 27, 2014)

Yet another Addition to the Xbox one library, been really excited to play this


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 27, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Yet another Addition to the Xbox one library, been really excited to play this


 
I'm on the last boss now, and man is the game quite enjoyable 

Will be buying 3DS XL with a few games for $160 from a friend of mine on Thursday, gotta get ready for dem pogymanz >.>


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 27, 2014)

Found a CORSAIR GS500 PSU at goodwill for $10


----------



## mr. fancypants (May 27, 2014)

just bought a cheap PS2 usb rip-off gamepad for 10€


----------



## GameWinner (May 27, 2014)

These two came in the mail today! ^o^


----------



## chavosaur (May 28, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> These two came in the mail today! ^o^


How is sly cooper?? Is it as good as the GOW port was? I've never played sly so I really wanna pick it up


----------



## GameWinner (May 28, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> How is sly cooper?? Is it as good as the GOW port was? I've never played sly so I really wanna pick it up


One of the Vita's better ports hands down for sure. I already own it on PS3 but the Vita version is so good.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2014)

just ordered a BITMAIN ANTMINER U2 2Gh/s Block Erupter, for fun.


----------



## Depravo (May 29, 2014)

A big battery and a DVD starring a personal hero of mine.






*Claim to fame* - I shook that man's hand


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 29, 2014)

Depravo said:


> *Claim to fame* - I shook that man's hand


 

Guess u never washed it afterwards lol


----------



## Marth16 (May 29, 2014)

Bought Demon Gaze today, quite fun.


----------



## Joe88 (May 29, 2014)

wireless ip camera and a gaming mouse
got them both free as review items and will be selling the camera


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 29, 2014)

Some six year olds knocked on my door, and said they are part of the Heart and Stroke Foundation. They wanted me to "donate" but I declined as I didn't have any change on me. They walked away, and a few moments later, I throw out the trash and over hear their conversation at the playground without them noticing. They say that no one gave them money and got pissed about it and questioned why no one is not buying their act. 

What did I recently buy? With my card, I bought coffee and stopped by the convienice store to buy bus tickets. I came back passing by them, and they said "HEY! YOU SAID YOU HAVE NO MONEY!!!" I told them "Kids, impersonating and attempted theft is a crime, I have a debit card, by the way. I'm giving you a warning..." And then I walked away with my coffee like a boss...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 30, 2014)

Mario kart 8 (Nintendo fan boy inside me made me_


----------



## chavosaur (May 30, 2014)

Ayyyyyy
I love how out of place this is among all te other games






A RED HERRING


----------



## Harsky (May 30, 2014)

Not sure if counts as "bought" but I signed up for fibre broadband and going from 2mb to 80mb hopefully next Wednesday. Apart from setting all streaming videos on HD, seeding/leeching torrents and just generally playing about with cloud backups, what else should I do with it?


----------



## Nintendofanboy (May 30, 2014)

I got to day Mario kart 8 as the steelbook edition


----------



## chavosaur (May 30, 2014)

Ah shit, to make t day wen better, some of my figures came in today! 
King GHIDORAH positioned nicely behind his little chibi form (I had the chibis before, they're in the other page)





Mecha Godzilla 





And Rodan and King Ceasar 





Destroyah Should be here soon as well ^w^


----------



## GameWinner (May 30, 2014)

Does my Vita look sexy in its new silicon protector?





Oh, these too.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 31, 2014)

Bought God of War Origins for ps3 new for $10 and a air conditioner for $84 + tax at target for my room



Spoiler


----------



## Attila13 (May 31, 2014)

LIMBO for 2$. :>


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 31, 2014)

Bought myself a new mountain bike. Now it only has to arrive.


----------



## Michierusama (May 31, 2014)

I got a Certina Swiss 1888.
129.8130.42.62


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jun 1, 2014)

Ordered this shirt


----------



## digipokemaster (Jun 1, 2014)

The most recent thing I bought would be tongari boushi to mahou no machi and persona q famitsu dx edition a month ago which I'm guess should be in my hands by Saturday at the earliest or Monday or Tuesday at the latest


----------



## avran89 (Jun 1, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> wireless ip camera and a gaming mouse
> got them both free as review items and will be selling the camera


 
Without my glasses on that "RIVAL" logo looks like "ANAL"


----------



## avran89 (Jun 1, 2014)

I got myself 5 new games


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh so you got Alex Stormbreaker...


----------



## avran89 (Jun 1, 2014)

Um...yeah. Alex Stormbreaker feels like I'm playing every DS game out there


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 1, 2014)

The only thing that keeps me living.


Spoiler








That crack at the bottom though, during the moving process hurts me deeply .


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ordered a raspberry pi model B for mining 24/7


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2014)

Got a Daihatsu Cuore from someone for free (gave it to a mate of mine who paid the original owner 75 quid)
Got some blue and black hairdye.
Couple of new Hello Kitty undies.
A GIR shirt and a full tank of fuel.

Rest of the money I got has to be saved up for the MOT and timing belt replacement.
As well as a trip to Poland.


----------



## Plstic (Jun 2, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> These two came in the mail today! ^o^


 
Where did you buy the skin, Play-Asia?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 2, 2014)

nukeboy95 said:


> Ordered a raspberry pi model B for mining 24/7


 
I hope you have tons of usb asic miners to go along with it


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 2, 2014)

Plstic said:


> Where did you buy the skin, Play-Asia?


Amazon. There's an account that has a bunch of Nintendo skins. It's pretty easy to apply too.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> I hope you have tons of usb asic miners to go along with it


 
I have one, but i am going to get more.


----------



## NES_player4life (Jun 2, 2014)

Nintendo 3DS with a few games games for under $100.00


----------



## Michierusama (Jun 2, 2014)

NES_player4life said:


> Nintendo 3DS with a few games games for under $100.00



Good Deal.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 2, 2014)

I had to give it a shot. It's used so at least I can return it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 2, 2014)

Bought Sonic Lost World from Amazon. Really want to play again the game and those 2 DLC stages from Yoshi and Zelda.


----------



## jhazicalization (Jun 3, 2014)

Just bought this tablet to play things using emulation.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 3, 2014)

jhazicalization said:


> Just bought this tablet to play things using emulation.


 

How much was that?


----------



## jhazicalization (Jun 3, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> How much was that?


Bought this in Dubai and converted to US dollars it's around $190.


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 3, 2014)

Just bought Mortal Kombat: Complete Edition + Injustice: Gods Among Us - Ultimate Edition for 10EUR.


----------



## pwsincd (Jun 3, 2014)

MK8 + WW d/l code ..


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 3, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 + Pikmin 3 download code


----------



## Ozito (Jun 4, 2014)

Got both separately for a total of approximately 43$USD!


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Just got my free copy of Watch_Dogs with my nVidia GPU promotion. 
I'll keep you updated with the PC build. I just don't have time to build it now, But I'll have an update in a couple of days.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 4, 2014)

was given a madcats mc2 racewheel a couple of weeks ago(dont remember if i posted that here).
I bought today a pack of 4 AAA rechargeable batteries for $20 for my headphones,
Prince of Persia the Forgotten Sands, Sacred 2, Driver San Francisco and Splinter Cell Conviction all on pc for $12
and the first volume of Attack on Titan Manga for $12

Just realized that i own Sacred 2  gold on steam. this is the 3rd time i have bought a game that i already own on steam, i blame the Humble Bundles



Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 5, 2014)

Destroyah and Little Chibble Destroyah


----------



## razielleonhart (Jun 5, 2014)

Got Borderlands 2 Game of the Year and Dishonored Game of the Year for 5 bucks a pop at wal-mart both for PC


----------



## Chary (Jun 5, 2014)

Mario Kart 8, 60$
No More Heroes, 1$
Prince Of Persia Sands of Time, 2$
Super Smash Bros. Melee, 3$
Animal Crossing, 1$ 

Complete set of hardback hunger games books, 5$.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 5, 2014)

jhazicalization said:


> Just bought this tablet to play things using emulation.


 
Well shit...nice to see Archos still around.
I had an Archos device yeeears ago. Was like an ancient ass tablet. Always watched movies during class.


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 5, 2014)

Got Sniper Elite V2.


Spoiler: Shenanigans



for free


----------



## p3rand0r (Jun 5, 2014)

Depravo said:


> A big battery and a DVD starring a personal hero of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
how much for the battery ? and how did it perform ? 



Langin said:


> Should I be happy or crying? I don't know.


 
with all those consoles you got .......happy as hell 
also you have a standing game center (like a standing desk) which is good for your health,what do you want more?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 5, 2014)

Just purchased Mario Kart 8 from Zavvi for £31.83, well for this price it's definitely worth and I'm getting two games, although the second is digital only.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 5, 2014)

p3rand0r said:


> how much for the battery ? and how did it perform ?


£30 and it charged my phone (Nexus 5) from 30-40% to 90-100% twice and was only half drained.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2014)

I recently bought Mario Kart 8 and Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 5, 2014)

Logan97 said:


> The only thing that keeps me living.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Did ya turn the annoying noise it makes? That'd require to open it up so maybe not.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 6, 2014)

bought the Bioshock Rapture book for $7.34 with tax at indigo.ca they had and still have the hardcover version at 79% off. Also got Death Note Black Edition, Vol. 1 for $13.56 with tax, Attack on Titian vol 2,3 and 4 for $11.46 with tax each and Metro 2033(book not the game) for $11.96 again with the tax. I should be getting Metro 2033, Death Note Black Edition, Vol. 1 and Attack on Titan vol 2 tomorrow and the rest on Monday. will post pictures when i get them.

Also bought a 8ft Shakespeare Multi Species fishing rod at Canadian Tire for 49.99(56.49 with the tax)
its nothing great, but it will give me an excuse to some time out of the house.



Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 6, 2014)

A TURTLE!














I also got some mini Gachapon Godzillas that we started stocking at work!!


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 6, 2014)

Just bought Mario Kart 8.
Heads up guys, it's going for $48 now on Amazon.


----------



## Isaac (Jun 6, 2014)

A shiny new wifi card for my xbox 360 slim is currently in transit. Finally going to be able to get online again.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 6, 2014)

Finally got around to buying Cel Damage HD. About fucking time.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 6, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Did ya turn the annoying noise it makes? That'd require to open it up so maybe not.


There wasn't no annoying noise, that was required to open it up.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 6, 2014)

got my book and 2 manga's.
just have to wait till Monday to get my other book and other manga's



Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 6, 2014)

Hmm.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 6, 2014)

A robot chicken

I also got Razer Krakens!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 7, 2014)

I was at a dollarama a little while ago when i say a dvd for Code Geass and me being a huge fan of the anime i bought i right away thinking that it was 2 dvd's that came in the pack, but when i opened it it came with Code Geass R2 + Vol 6 of the manga for $3 and the manga itself costs $13+tax



Spoiler


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 7, 2014)

Isaac said:


> A shiny new wifi card for my xbox 360 slim is currently in transit. Finally going to be able to get online again.


 
doesn't the slim have a WIFI card built in or is it for a broken one?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nyko Wii U Pro Controller for $12 at the bargain store. They had Pikmin 3 for $30 but I didn't have the money


----------



## Isaac (Jun 7, 2014)

nukeboy95 said:


> doesn't the slim have a WIFI card built in or is it for a broken one?


 
My internal card broke. Finally replacing it after 2 months.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jun 7, 2014)

Just bought two new UE Booms for $300, no tax. Felt like I got a great deal. Considering the rate they go as used vs new on Amazon, and Texas residents being forced to pay tax on most sites now. Buying retail or Amazon as new would have set me back $443 normally.


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 8, 2014)

Got Hotline Miami as a gift!
God, I love mah friendz.  
Plus I finished building my brother's PC, and I finally got Watch_Dogs from _his_ GPU promotion as I mentioned in an earlier post. He doesn't like those kinds of games anyway so he said that I can haz WD as payment for building him the PC. 

For those of you interested on the build:

Corsair 8GB 2133mhz
AMD FX 6350
GTX 760 SC

Before you freak out,
1. My brother said clearly that he wants an AMD CPU with an nVidia card....It was his choice so yeah... He gave the money so he decided...Fair enough.

2. About the RAM, yeah, I know that nothing above 1866mhz isn't really noticeable outside benchmarks, but believe it or not the 1600mhz was 40$ more expensive and the 1866mhz was 20$ more expensive, so fuck that, I got the 2133mhz kit.


----------



## emigre (Jun 9, 2014)

Got me some swag.

Gaem stuff



Spoiler



























 
Blu Rays and a HDMI switcher as my tv only has one HDMI input


Spoiler













 
Other shit


Spoiler
















 
It's been raining outside so a new umbrella is gonna be fucking useful.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 9, 2014)

emigre persuaded me to release my inner weeaboo.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 9, 2014)

Sold my PS3 to pay the rest of the money I owe my father, so this week's paycheck will be my chance to buy a new CPU, most likely gonna grab this

http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Core-i5-3470-Quad-Core-Processor/dp/B0087EVHVW/

Also bought my dad a new 32" TV for his bedroom for father's day


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 9, 2014)

emigre said:


> Got me some swag.
> 
> Gaem stuff
> 
> ...


 
You stole my Persona skin! Prepare to die!


----------



## Bean_BR (Jun 9, 2014)

Bought The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds. I've found out that it is used . Should I return it? By it being used, is there something I might have missed?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 9, 2014)

Bean_BR said:


> Bought The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds. I've found out that it is used . Should I return it? By it being used, is there something I might have missed?


 
Why would you miss something by it being used? There's no special DLC or online pass, if that's what you're asking.

Of course if you paid the price for a new one and got it used, then you got ripped off. Unless that's the case though, you should be fine.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 9, 2014)

emigre said:


> Got me some swag.
> 
> Gaem stuff
> 
> ...


 
I'm confused: Did you buy a Wii U, or are you showing off digital games you bought (in the first pic)?


----------



## Bean_BR (Jun 9, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Why would you miss something by it being used? There's no special DLC or online pass, if that's what you're asking.
> 
> Of course if you paid the price for a new one and got it used, then you got ripped off. Unless that's the case though, you should be fine.


 

Well, there is no damage, dirty or anything with the cover and game card, everything looks new. If I delete the saved data does it will be like being never used? Or is there some data that cannot be delete/ is hidden? Because if not, then I'll keep it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 9, 2014)

Bean_BR said:


> Well, there is no damage, dirty or anything with the cover and game card, everything looks new. If I delete the saved data does it will be like being never used? Or is there some data that cannot be delete/ is hidden? Because if not, then I'll keep it.


 
Well, you do unlock Hero Mode (hard mode, basically) upon beating the game once. But I'm pretty sure it's possible to completely wipe that with a special button combo on the title screen.


----------



## Bean_BR (Jun 9, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Well, you do unlock Hero Mode (hard mode, basically) upon beating the game once. But I'm pretty sure it's possible to completely wipe that with a special button combo on the title screen.


 

I've searched on Google and found that you can completely erase the game memory by pressing A,B,X and Y simultaneously on the 3DS logo, but I'd like a confirmation on this.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 9, 2014)

Bean_BR said:


> I've searched on Google and found that you can completely erase the game memory by pressing A,B,X and Y simultaneously on the 3DS logo, but I'd like a confirmation on this.


 
Well you have the game, right? You can test it out yourself, right?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 9, 2014)

Heading out tomorrow to use it all..


----------



## Bean_BR (Jun 9, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Well you have the game, right? You can test it out yourself, right?


 

But by deleting, I may be losing the right to return it. I really don't know what to do. If it was you, would you keep it?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 10, 2014)

Bean_BR said:


> But by deleting, I may be losing the right to return it. I really don't know what to do. If it was you, would you keep it?


Yes I would. Why would deleting the game void your right to return it?


----------



## Bean_BR (Jun 10, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Yes I would. Why would deleting the game void your right to return it?


 
I don't know, maybe because it's the proof that it was used. But I've decided I'll keep it


----------



## cdoty (Jun 10, 2014)

Since reading the article about converting a DS into a single screen GBA, I've wanted a single screen system.

Although I paid an arm and a leg (just shy of $100), I finally got one:




If I would have done it myself, it would've probably cost a few fingers.

My goal is to create single screen compatible DS homebrew for it.


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 10, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm confused: Did you buy a Wii U, or are you showing off digital games you bought (in the first pic)?


 
No, he bought a stand for the gamepad.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 10, 2014)

My sister bought me Awesomenauts!


----------



## emigre (Jun 10, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm confused: Did you buy a Wii U, or are you showing off digital games you bought (in the first pic)?


 

Both


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2014)

bought a new pc for €600

Intel Core i7 4770
NVIDIA GTX650 2GB
Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1
8gb ram
1tb hdd\
dvd dl burner


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

riyaz said:


> bought a new pc for €600
> 
> Intel Core i7 4770
> NVIDIA GTX650 2GB
> ...


 
That's a very good PC for that price. Did you buy it as whole, or did you buy the components self?

I'm going to Animecon (NL) this Saturday, and I'm going to cosplay as L, on my girlfriend's request. As such I went to buy a plain white shirt, and some black hair paint. We're going with the three of us, me, my girlfriend, and a friend of hers. I'm probably gonna gonna pick some figures there, especially if they have anything Erza (Fairy Tail) related, since my girlfriend is a huge fangirl of Erza.

So excited for Animecon, since it's the first convention based on anime/manga/general weeaboo stuff I'm going to. Hideo Baba (producer of all Tales Of games since 2007) is also gonna show up, and I'm a huge fan of his games.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> That's a very good PC for that price. Did you buy it as whole, or did you buy the components self?
> 
> I'm going to Animecon (NL) this Saturday, and I'm going to cosplay as L, on my girlfriend's request. As such I went to buy a plain white shirt, and some black hair paint. We're going with the three of us, me, my girlfriend, and a friend of hers. I'm probably gonna gonna pick some figures there, especially if they have anything Erza (Fairy Tail) related, since my girlfriend is a huge fangirl of Erza.
> 
> So excited for Animecon, since it's the first convention based on anime/manga/general weeaboo stuff. Hideo Baba (producer of all Tales Of games since 2007) is also gonna show up, and I'm a huge fan of his games.


 
as a whole


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 11, 2014)

bought Tomodachi Life(not to sure if i will open it or return it) for $40+tax, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Gates of Infinity for $20+ tax, Blu-ray combo pack of Grudge Match(really into boxing after watching Hajime no Ippo) it was on sale at target for $20; they had a lot of games on sale like Zelda WW wiiu for $25 and Mario 3d land for $25(would have got zelda but dont have a Wii U right now)
also bought 2 KitKat Chunky and 2 Hershey's cookies'n'creme(really good).
also got my order in yesterday for Bioshock Rapture and Volumes 3 and 4 of Attack on Titan from indigo.ca



Spoiler


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 11, 2014)

I built a new computer a while ago, for around $2000. I built it mostly for gaming, however, I do some graphics design and I'm taking an animation class next year so I wanted something that could handle a bit of that as well. 

Pictures:

http://imgur.com/a/1EAAk

Parts:

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/2Mf7YJ

Also bought a SanDisk 64gb Extreme micro SD card for 30 bucks, it was on sale for about 45$ and Amazon had the promotion for 5 bucks off of any order over 25$ if you install their chrome extention, and my dad had about 10 bucks worth of credit on his amazon card.


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 11, 2014)

Zerousen said:


> I built a new computer a while ago, for around $2000. I built it mostly for gaming, however, I do some graphics design and I'm taking an animation class next year so I wanted something that could handle a bit of that as well.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> ...


 
Awesome PC you have there! 
I suggest you to remove those rubber caps from the SLI pins, because there is a small risk for them to stick there if the card heats up too much.
I know the risk is very low, but it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 11, 2014)

avran89 said:


> I got myself 5 new games


 

MY EYES! THEY'RE BLEEDING! #NoRF4Europe


----------



## Depravo (Jun 11, 2014)

I haven't played this game since it was first released. Back then it was just a novelty ARPG.


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 11, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> Awesome PC you have there!
> I suggest you to remove those rubber caps from the SLI pins, because there is a small risk for them to stick there if the card heats up too much.
> I know the risk is very low, but it's better to be safe than sorry.


 

I didn't even notice that they were still on! Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 11, 2014)

Bought one of these bad girls:







It's an Amiga 600, mine is a bit more yellowed than this mint baby, but a little bit of a scrub will return it to its former glory. It came with the mouse, a Quickshot joystick _(needs a new cable... and a good wash, but it's functioning fine)_:






...and a mountain of old floppies that were far too old to salvage - only 4-5 survived. I immediately expanded upon the set using this thing:





I cut the power connector part off, fitted the system with the adapter and a 3.5" IDE 40-pin ribbon cable _(a bit of a tight fit, you can feel the case bending slightly, I'll have to get an IDE ribbon with "shorter" connectors)_, threaded it through to the expansion port and lo and behold, my A600 is now 3.5" inch HDD-ready _(and running Workbench 2.1 from the connected and externally-powered hard drive!)_.

I've spent the day formatting floppies and downloading disk images, it's going to be a gaming feast when I'm done with this thing.


----------



## Plstic (Jun 12, 2014)

I recently got a huge lot of atari 800 stuff and 400 hundred stuff. I got 2 atari 400's and 1 atari 800, A shit ton of unopened 5.25 floppys and a lot of great games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 12, 2014)

Plstic said:


> I recently got a huge lot of atari 800 stuff and 400 hundred stuff. I got 2 atari 400's and 1 atari 800, A shit ton of unopened 5.25 floppys and a lot of great games.


Well, dayum...

So...

Uhm...

Is Commodore vs. Atari still a thing or is the hatched burried at this point? 

_()_


----------



## Plstic (Jun 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Well, dayum...
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


and I got it all for free for helping clean this lady's house . I'd much rather have an amiga any day though lol.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 12, 2014)

Plstic said:


> and I got it all for free for helping clean this lady's house . I'd much rather have an amiga any day though lol.


F-for free?!? Damnit, why is everybody so lucky and not me? I hardly ever get stuff for free! 

Good lot, man - well-worth cleaning a lady's house.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 12, 2014)

I bought this shirt  

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/shifty-eyes?ref=gh_sh_9_d_ph


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 12, 2014)

But it doesn't really show the real luigi death stare.


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 12, 2014)

Zerousen said:


> I didn't even notice that they were still on! Thanks for mentioning it.


 
No problem! Enjoy your new machine! 
BTW...
Did you reach the episode yet when Goku revives or is he still at King Kai? 
Sorry, I love DBZ as well! xD


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 12, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> No problem! Enjoy your new machine!
> BTW...
> Did you reach the episode yet when Goku revives or is he still at King Kai?
> Sorry, I love DBZ as well! xD


 

Haha I'm on episode 33, where Ginyu freaks out at Goku's power level. I've been spending alot of time the fast few days watching, I started Kai a few years back but I kind of forgot about it and dropped it at around episode 20. I have yet to finish Kai, but I'm already excited for the Buu saga.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 12, 2014)

A big as Fuck Mecha Godzilla


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 13, 2014)

Also Just bought Dudenator's MK8 code. 2nd one I've bought plus I redeemed my own so now I own the 3 noteworthy titles from the MK8 promotion digitally


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 13, 2014)

Recently bought Resident Evil Revelations used for 15€ at New Game with no club nintendo code, 1 month later I found out they are selling Resident Evil Revelations for 5€ brand new with club nintendo code, I'm gonna rebuy the game just for the club nintendo code and sale (or trade) my older copy.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 13, 2014)

bought today at Target Paper Mario Sticker Star for $15(it was on sale for $20 and i had a coupon for $5 off) and RAGE for ps3 for $5(the game was on sale for $10 and i had another $5 off coupon)


Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 13, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> bought today at Target Paper Mario Sticker Star for $15(it was on sale for $20 and i had a coupon for $5 off) and RAGE for ps3 for $5(the game was on sale for $10 and i had another $5 off coupon)
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
You're gonna love Paper Mario Sticker Star. *Remember -- Do not play it so long, and you're gonna finish it so quick and you're gonna be like -- OMG WTF THIS GAME WAS SO SHORT. *


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 13, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> You're gonna love Paper Mario Sticker Star. *Remember -- Do not play it so long, and you're gonna finish it so quick and you're gonna be like -- OMG WTF THIS GAME WAS SO SHORT. *


 
them main 2 reasons i bought the game was because it was cheap and i liked the n64 Paper Mario. also i really hope it not that short


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> them main 2 reasons i bought the game was because it was cheap and i liked the n64 Paper Mario. also i really hope it not that short


Unfortunately, this game is the worst of the Paper Mario games. They changed the fighting style, the exploration style, and left little substance to the game making it rather short. If you want a game as good as the N64 Paper Mario, you're best off playing the Gamecube Paper Mario game, the Thousand Year Door. It's easily the best of the Paper Mario games, and it's one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 13, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Unfortunately, this game is the worst of the Paper Mario games. They changed the fighting style, the exploration style, and left little substance to the game making it rather short. If you want a game as good as the N64 Paper Mario, you're best off playing the Gamecube Paper Mario game, the Thousand Year Door. It's easily the best of the Paper Mario games, and it's one of my favorite games of all time.


 
I agree with you, I was very disappointed in discovering there is not the features that are traditionally there for the previously made games, but the gameplay is amazing which makes it still a very good game.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2014)

inazuma eleven go light
oh and a pokemon y tin


----------



## Chary (Jun 13, 2014)

riyaz said:


> inazuma eleven go light


 
Sob.

Just bought the American release of Inazuma 1 on eshop, since it was 50% off. Cri moar, 3DS region lock.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 14, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> I agree with you, I was very disappointed in discovering there is not the features that are traditionally there for the previously made games, but the gameplay is amazing which makes it still a very good game.


 
 i am not very far into the gme(played only for about 2 hours),but into it look like Nintendo was trying to make a New Super Mario Bros/Paper Mario hybrid and for the fun of it add stickers


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 14, 2014)

I bought a new alternator instead of a new CPU  But once I get my money for selling my PS3, I'll be able to buy it  

I also bought a couple of these


----------



## Michierusama (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi! 

I bought a keyboard, battery and charger for LT2104U.  (37$).

A PSP2000 Piano Black with charging dock, manuals and screen protector. (40$).

But the PSP its without AC charger and no memory card. Im thinking on buying this: 

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=251526494432

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=291040556254

What do you think? The adapter seems OEM I know the charger is.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 14, 2014)

I went ahead and bought Borderlands 2 for my Vita. Lots of fun so far.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jun 14, 2014)

Some spare coin this week  Doesn't  happen very often so I decided to treat myself 

Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze  - eShop DL,
Xbox One Wireless Controller,
Gameware Xbox One Duel Controller Charging Dock w/ 2 Rechargeable Batteries,
Dead Rising 3 - Preowned.

£110.91.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 14, 2014)

HES SO CUTE, A LITTLE KNIFEHEAD FOR MY HEADPHONES


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 14, 2014)

Blue hairdye c:


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 15, 2014)

Bought 10 first birthday balloons for my niece, $50 gift card for Toys R Us for that little angel...


----------



## Necron (Jun 15, 2014)

Forbidden Siren 2, finally!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 15, 2014)

It's been a while since I've posted. I've picked up quite a few things...

Fire Emblem Awakening (3DS)- I figured it was about time I gave this a shot, since I loved the demo, and everyone said it was great. But I'm working on other handheld games at the moment, so I let a friend borrow it. He has a travel job, so he needs a boredom buster more than I do right now. 
3D Dot Game Heroes (PS3)- Used at GameStop. What is it? Not Zelda! What's it like? Zelda! What more could I possibly ask for??
Mario Kart 8 (Wii U)- I don't care much for the series, but I like this one, so far. At the very least, online multiplayer gives me a break from the BS that is trying to gold cup everything in grand prix. I gave the Club Nintendo code to a European friend of mine as a gift to get the free game, since she's having a rough time right now.
1001 Spikes (3DS eShop)- Bought this on a whim last night because the design of the game reminded me a bit of VVVVVV. It's not QUITE the same, but it's a fun, masochistic platformer.
Xbox 360 Slim (250 GB)- The refurbished 360 Elite I got as a gift in 2012 started showing pre-RRoD signs (freezing up within a minute of booting any game), so I decided to replace it. Thankfully, a pawnshop in my town gets a fair number of video games and consoles (because their trade rates are better than GameStop, or so I heard), but nobody actually shops there for games. They had a 250 GB Slim with a controller, rechargable battery pack and cord, and all hookups for $150. So far it runs like a dream and isn't Live-banned, which is great. I'll probably give the controller to a friend of mine who needs one, because I don't.
GBA SP charger- I got my sister a GBA SP for Christmas a couple years back, and she said she lost the charger. So I grabbed one off Amazon and had it sent to her
Shatter Me, by Lindsey Stirling (Audio CD)- This is the first physical CD I bought in years. It was only $10, so why not?
Two tickets to see X-Men: Days of Future Past- It wasn't QUITE as good as First Class, but I still really enjoyed it.
Two tickets to see The Fault in Our Stars- Normally I'm really anal about reading books before seeing their movies, but my girlfriend really wanted me to see it with her, so I made an exception. I ended up really enjoying it too, so bonus.
A bunch of Rayman games during the PSN flash sale- Rayman, Rayman 2: Revolution, and Rayman 3 HD
Anyway, I should go. I'm going to play Sonic Unleashed on my new 360.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, I'm old. One day you'll need one too.







Apparently it makes excellent bootlaces at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 16, 2014)

Bought Just Cause Collection on the steam daily deal. well worth the 6eur.


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 16, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> Bought Just Cause Collection on the steam daily deal. well worth the 6eur.


 

I just bought JC2 for myself and a friend, just to dick around on the multiplayer mod, haha. Bastard owes me 3 bucks now.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2014)

Zerousen said:


> I just bought JC2 for myself and a friend, just to dick around on the multiplayer mod, haha. Bastard owes me 3 bucks now.


 
The tone of your post is quite funny to imagine.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2014)

Within the last couple months I've bought:
- 3.55 Phat BC PS3 modded with 19 blade fan, cooler power supply, fan speed control switch and temp gauges.
- Metal Gear Solid PSP 3001
- Metal Gear Solid Big Boss Edition PSP 3001
- PSP Go
- God of War PSP 3001
- And pre-ordered the Destiny White PS4 Bundle

My system collection is awesome now


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 16, 2014)

Today I bought a cheapo 30W soldering iron with a fine tip _(I wanted a low-powered one so that I don't damage any IC's - they're pretty sensitive to heat)_, a de-soldering suction pump, a roll of solder and some mounting wire.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 17, 2014)

I blame Bortz and Tom and Foxi and Everyone else that's been making me want a ps4 ;w;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 17, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I blame Bortz and Tom and Foxi and Everyone else that's been making me want a ps4 ;w;


 
I am so proud of you.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 17, 2014)

I bought a N64 with Yoshi's Story for my sister along with Super Mario 64, Zelda OoT, Cruise n World, Cruise n USA, Tremor Pak Plus with Controller Pak and recently a Transfer Pak.

Also got a refurb N64 controller with new analog stick.

Oh and today i ordered AeroGauge, F-1 World Grand Prix and Star Wars Episode 1 Racer. You can say that i've been on a N64 roll lately and next month i'm getting an Everdrive 64

Nearly forgot to say that i also got Sports Champion 2 digitally for 2,50 with my PS Plus subscription and Zelda Minish Cap on the Wii U VC


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 17, 2014)

I just bought the Rogues and Lost Bloodlines DLC packs for Fire Emblem Awakening.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 17, 2014)

So yesterday a friend of mine told me he was going to sell his Wii U. Being the terrible person I am, I told him I'd give him $150 for it (y'know, what the Wii U is actually worth ;O; ). He told me to wait a couple weeks and if no one else he knew wanted it, it was mine. Literally 15 hours later, I just get a text from him saying "So the most I was offered was $100 when do you want to pick it up"  

I just bought a fucking Wii U for $150  

Well, I'll buy it Friday. But regardless, I paid exactly what I wanted to pay for this piece of junk  

It's the Wind Waker edition, too...


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> So yesterday a friend of mine told me he was going to sell his Wii U. Being the terrible person I am, I told him I'd give him $150 for it (y'know, what the Wii U is actually worth ;O; ). He told me to wait a couple weeks and if no one else he knew wanted it, it was mine. Literally 15 hours later, I just get a text from him saying "So the most I was offered was $100 when do you want to pick it up"
> 
> I just bought a fucking Wii U for $150
> 
> ...


 

My deepest and heartfelt condolences


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 17, 2014)

emigre said:


> My deepest and heartfelt condolences


 
It's ok, it'd only take me like a couple days of work to make the $150 back ;O;


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 17, 2014)

Soooo, last saturday I went to Animecon with my girlfriend and a friend of hers, and it was pretty awesome. There were a lot of people cosplaying. Some were bad, some were very cool. I saw something at the shop area there, and instantly bought it. No regret at all. I got a Natsu Dragneel (Fairy Tail) figure and a One Piece poster for a friend of mine, and got my girlfriend a little figure of Erza Scarlet (Fairy Tail) and a Fairy Tail hoodie.



Spoiler


----------



## natkoden (Jun 17, 2014)

TLoZ 3DS eShop.

Gotta have the classics.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 18, 2014)

I obtained a plush I have been hunting for a LONG time and he's rare as fuck all!




Banjo Kazooie! 
To accentuate how rare he is, he's usually sold for about $60 and up IF you're lucky. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221469052100 
I obtained mine in a 1for1 trade of a code geass figure I posted a few months ago.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 18, 2014)

Dollar Store across the street from work had a small collection of Blu-ray titles. Picked up one of each and offloaded them at my favorite used game store. Walked out with some older PS3 games for the boredom pile (God of War Saga, Wet, 50 Cent Blood in the Sand) for 4 bucks total.

May pick up the blue 2DS he had if he'll let me do a system transfer on it to take one of my Cosmo Black launch 3DS units in trade. Got some 3DS games to offload from various clearance racks (Starfox, Steel Diver, Crosswords Plus). With luck, should pay 20 bucks for the 2DS, if that.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 18, 2014)

Since I'm a hipster, I decided that people had shut up enough about Skyrim so that I could actually enjoy it. So I picked up the Legendary Edition (360) new at GameStop for $20, since I had a coupon. I'm actually seriously enjoying it, so far.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 18, 2014)

Bought for me today Death Note Black Edition Volumes 2, 3 and Attack on Titans Volumes 5,6,7 and 8.
Also got for my Brother in law George R. R. Martin's A Game Of Thrones 5-book Boxed Set for $30
altogether $100 for 11 books/manga

also might buy a ntsc 70000 series ps2 to replace my pal 90004 and install free MCBOOT on it.
my 90004 works great, its just the memcard slot 1 sometimes does not work right. it does not detect memory card if not put in at a certain angle.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 18, 2014)

a year of PSN+ for $35 (thanks to the amazon 1button promotion)
and another year of amazon prime student for $40


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm totally... not a Nintendo fanboy or anything...


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 18, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/XaT84Lo.jpg and planning to buy something Sony related soon.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 18, 2014)

For $30.


----------



## Tom (Jun 18, 2014)

SSD for my laptop and new Wifi adapter for my desktop


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2014)

$20 steam wallet card for tomorrows summer sale


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 19, 2014)

Bought a new PSU since the one in my desktop died.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 19, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bought a new PSU since the one in my desktop died.


 
is $60 the average price for one? ...I may be talking dumb, but I think you got a good deal.


Jiehfeng said:


> snip
> For $30.


 
I never knew Logitech makes these! Damn, I'm learning new things today. Anyway, to be not corny, I got Xenoblade Chronicles!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 19, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> is $60 the average price for one? ...I may be talking dumb, but I think you got a good deal.


 
There's a little sale going on at Newegg. It also has a $20 mail-in rebate, so it'll only be $40 once I send that in.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 19, 2014)

Despite what I said about subscription based business models in MMORPGs being obsolete I though 'What the hell?'. #YOLO #LOL #ROFL







Now I don't have to sit hunched like a goblin in front of the TV while playing my PS3/PS4 and charging the controllers. Four entire metres, baby.







Because squirty shite from an aerosol can simply will not do for Lord Depravo.







Also, just because.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 19, 2014)

Got worms and castle crashers off the steam summer sale so far


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bought a Logitech t400 mouse today, also got my books/manga today



Spoiler: Mouse and Books/Manga













also bought I, Frankenstein 3D Bluray and 47 Ronin Bluray combo pack for $15 and KickAss 2 Bluray combo pack for $10



Spoiler: Movies


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 20, 2014)

Lil Plushies


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 20, 2014)

Added 5eur to my steam wallet yesterday.

*Bought today from the sale:*
Duke Nukem Forever Collection *6.47eur *- Yes! I love this game, so deal with it! 
Far Cry 3 - Deluxe Edition - *7.49eur* Depravo I saw you got this too....maybe we can make a coop  run sometimes if you have time? Or everyone else who would like. 
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger + Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon Pack *6.24eur*
Castle Crashers + All DLC *3.47eur*
BattleBlock Theater *7.49eur*
State of Decay + All DLC *10.91eur*

All this for a total of* 42.07eur. 47.07eur* if you count the 5eur wallet funds added.

Nice deal if you ask me. 

Still have some money to spare in case some other game gets on sale I want to get. Let's hope I don't end up homeless after or during this event... 



Spoiler: Irrelevant, but you'll still check it out, because I wrote not to...



BTW. I just reached 900 posts! yay...  Where is my prize?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 20, 2014)

Bought my Nephew a 29" slim LED TV at Target today for  $182 total($150 + tax + EHF)
Also bought at Target a AA/AAA Battery charger with 4 AA batteries on sale from $15 to $3.75, they had GTA 5 on sale for $30 so i got that, but when the cashier rung it up it came to $15 and since i had a $10 gift card from buying the TV and a $5 coupon i got it for free
added $20 to my steam wallet and got Don't Starve + DLC and The Witcher Enhanced Edition(will probable get the 2nd game too)
I would have got Terraria but i got that for free on PS+




Spoiler


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 20, 2014)

I filled up yesterday.
$70  $90 (for unlawful carnal knowledge)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Lil Plushies


I swear to God, you have so much gaming sh*t on your shelves that you could open a store of your own at this point. Are you planning to rent a storage unit for all of this stuff?


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I swear to God, you have so much gaming sh*t on your shelves that you could open a store of your own at this point. Are you planning to rent a storage unit for all of this stuff?


I may have to at some point ;O; or I'm gonna need a bigger shelf... Yknow
A really fuckin big one


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I may have to at some point ;O; or I'm gonna need a bigger shelf... Yknow
> A really fuckin big one


Shelves are for wimps, get a display cabinet... 20 square meters from floor to celling should suffice. _;O;_


----------



## YayMii (Jun 21, 2014)

Picked up an aluminum Blue Snowball microphone today! Going to get my livestream back on once exams are done 


Spoiler: it's sooooo shinyyyyy










I also picked up an eSATA cable so I could hook up my external HDD, bringing my total capacity to 3TB


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 21, 2014)

I bought Dragon's Crown on Amazon for Vita (I believe it price matched GameStop).
Earlier this week, I bought Sorcery Saga, Hot Shots Golf, Magical Beats, Dissida 012, and Trails in the Sky, and Rainbow Moon.
(Also, Witch and the Hundred Knights and a physical copy of Tearaway)


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 21, 2014)

Gots 2 new shirts coming to me soon thanks to me laddy Sicklyboy <3
Getting a new timingbelt for me car in 2 weeks prolly.
With the timingbelt comes a new waterpump, tension rolls and coolant.
Getting a new MOT on me car c:
Got it refueled.

Also bought Kruskovac and Absinth yesterday <3
As well as spend me money on debts n bills :c


----------



## driverdis (Jun 21, 2014)

I just got the anime "Cat Planet Cuties" on Bluray/DVD combo pack.

http://i.imgur.com/fpVrykq.jpg - Front
http://i.imgur.com/QHpEZi3.jpg - Back


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks to Steam Sale


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jun 21, 2014)

Had Tomb Raider Definitive Edition the other day on Xbox One deals with gold for £19.99


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 21, 2014)

Friend gifted me Interplanetary on Steam. Really fun game


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 21, 2014)

Terraria for 2eur.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2014)

prototype 2 radnet edition


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2014)

Welp, ended up buying Skyrim Legendary edition since it was $13 and I don't think it was gonna get any lower.

Now I just need Counter Strike: Source to go for <$5 and I'll be set on the Steam Sale...


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jun 22, 2014)

Just got a replacement shell housing for my PSP 2000 as it was beat 2 hell and back 


Also another GC console and 4x controls two being Wavebirds for bout $40 off Craigslist.......


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hitman Absolution: Elite Edition (includes Sniper Challenge too ) for *5eur*. 
EDIT:
Yeah...after some thought ended up getting The Elder Scrolls Skyrim: Legendary Edition too. 
Got Arkham Origins +DLC and Arkham Origins Blackgate as well.... Yeah...maybe not the best deal, but I wanted them 
The Batman games including DLC were *16.94eur* and Skyrim was *10.19eur*.

So in the end everything including Hitman, was  *32.12eur*.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 22, 2014)

You can save the money for both of those games by pirating...


----------



## virgildraco (Jun 22, 2014)

Mirror's edge from the steam summer sales, already played it, preparing for the reboot. I wonder when it's coming out.


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> You can save the money for both of those games by pirating...


Yeah, but this way I can keep them in my never ending library of games that I'll most likely never play because I'm too busy with others. xD
Besides that I stopped pirating games...**Yeah in the past I downloaded some games here and there**, but I got to a conclusion that original > pirated. No need for cracks, no need to wait for a cracked update etc. etc.
Of course that if a game that I like very much I download it if there ins't a demo available and buy it when I have the money, or download a game I don't know anything about and I'd like to try it, and if I like it I buy it. 



Spoiler: *



Actually I was the biggest pirate known to mankind in my area, but that's a _black_ flag story of the past.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 22, 2014)

Grabbed a few copies of The Witcher 2.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 22, 2014)

Found a couple of Frugal Gourmet cookbooks at a thrift store. I remember watching this guy on PBS with my mother years ago. Didn't know they took him off the air for supposedly being a pedophile.


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Tomb Raider: Survival Edition + DLC Package + The Final Hours Digital Book for 11.47eur.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> Yeah, but this way I can keep them in my never ending library of games that I'll most likely never play because I'm too busy with others. xD
> Besides that I stopped pirating games...**Yeah in the past I downloaded some games here and there**, but I got to a conclusion that original > pirated. No need for cracks, no need to wait for a cracked update etc. etc.
> Of course that if a game that I like very much I download it if there ins't a demo available and buy it when I have the money, or download a game I don't know anything about and I'd like to try it, and if I like it I buy it.
> 
> ...


Reformed pirate master race represent!


----------



## jargus (Jun 22, 2014)

Just got a 3ds with a capture board installed. Looking forward to messing with it in the coming weeks.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 22, 2014)

@Sicklyboy-- How are you man, please sticky my famous thread! 

Anyway, just got this new computer table.


----------



## Issac (Jun 23, 2014)

Oooh I want to show you guys what I bought... With pictures, because pictures are good. It finally arrived after waiting for about 3 months. I'll let you know one of the items: A boxed Fire Emblem (the first one) for Famicom.


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Just bought Spelunky and Brütal Legend + Soundtrack for 7.48eur.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 23, 2014)

One of my hobbies is collecting odd music. An especially big part of my collection is Hollywood actors trying to make music. Most fail, but some fail so hard that it's awesome.

Today I acquired all 3 (yes, I was surprised there were three) albums of music done by Eddie Murphy.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 23, 2014)

DSLite $5
Dynamic Red Shock! DSLite replacement shell $10
DSLite hinge axel $1.09
DSLite lower screen digitizer layer $1.69
3 wii balance boards $0
NES30 $34.88
Wavebird Wireless recever $2
Platnum Wavebird $16
Xbox V1.0 $0


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 23, 2014)

Shadow#1 said:


> DSLite $5
> Dynamic Red Shock! DSLite replacement shell $10
> DSLite hinge axel $1.09
> DSLite lower screen digitizer layer $1.69
> ...


 
Tell us the story? How did you get these things for such cheap prices? Especially the wavebird and receiver.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Duo8 (Jun 23, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


>


 
Just to change things around a bit, I hope you'll enjoy your Wii U.
By the end of 2015 at least.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 23, 2014)

IT GLOWS!!!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 23, 2014)

just bought a $20 steam wallet code at ebgames then bought Nether on steam for $2.99.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 23, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Tell us the story? How did you get these things for such cheap prices? Especially the wavebird and receiver.


 
DSLite $5 = Thrift Store
 Wavebird Wireless recever $2 = Vintage Stock
Platnum Wavebird $16 = Ebay


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 24, 2014)

I bought Castle Crashers, the two bits of DLC to go with it, and Awesomenauts. Total? Less than $3. Thanks Steam for giving me something to buy this sale.


----------



## Issac (Jun 24, 2014)

I bought it in December... but it's happening now on Thursday - Saturday (and I'll prepare the camping stuff on Wednesday)!! Super excited!!!!
Bråvalla Festival


----------



## VashTS (Jun 24, 2014)

https://twitter.com/RickDoozle/status/480797176021659648/photo/1

$50 for all thats on that table - the wii remote with motion plus attachment was purchased as well my son stole it lol but the wii remote condom is there.

the ascii SNES controller isnt working  but i think i may be able to rework the pcb, just need to see if its getting juice and the other SNES controller is a bit rough on the dpad, you have to press REALLY hard to get it to register, a simple cleaning did not help so that may need reworking as well.


----------



## davidcorner (Jun 24, 2014)

bought a movie DVD for $20...Captain america the winter soldier. and captain america Ist part.


----------



## assassinz (Jun 24, 2014)

I bought Tomodachi Life 2 weeks ago.  It's pretty funny what the Miis do. As I went to check in on Miyamoto's room he squat down and farted. The other Mii that was in the room with him laughed then said "It's time to dance".  Another time I checked into Shawn White's room and he sneezed and farted at the same time!  Hilarious!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Duo8 (Jun 24, 2014)

assassinz said:


> I bought Tomodachi Life 2 weeks ago. It's pretty funny what the Miis do. As I went to check in on Miyamoto's room he squat down and farted. The other Mii that was in the room with him laughed then said "It's time to dance". Another time I checked into Shawn White's room and he sneezed and farted at the same time! Hilarious!


 
I now want this game.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 24, 2014)

Done with the sale, no moar munny. ;O;


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jun 24, 2014)

Bought a couple of things

Bought me a backup car, 02 Neon. I got it for $700 owner's said the t****** was slipping. Once I got it home turned out its just low on t****** fluid  the t****** pan is leaky so I'll have to replace the gasket. Already replaced wore out tie rod end's. Other than that not much else is wrong with it.
Also purchased a bunch of prototype pcb board's to make life easier when doing projects.



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Marth16 (Jun 24, 2014)

Bought four Agatha Christie novels and a board game.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 24, 2014)

Also bought a ton of games during the PSN summer sale.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 24, 2014)

so far this is what i have bought on steam this week


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 24, 2014)

Bought Brütal Legend on sale on Steam. Was meaning to get that game for a little while, i just love heavy metal in a game


----------



## boomario (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## CompassNorth (Jun 25, 2014)

Bought this yesterday.






Going to sell it, I would rather have a Zowie EC1 than a Razer mouse


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 26, 2014)

got 2 movies today, another $20 steam code, bought world of goo on steam for $0.99 and D.gray/man 3 in 1 manga 1 for $17



Spoiler: Movies and Manga


----------



## Marth16 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bought Tomodachi life today.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 26, 2014)

I spend a fuck ton :c
MOT, 290 quid
2 new front tires 140 quid
refuel, 60 quid
new rear seat for me car 15 quid.

*sighs*
And I was planning to go to Poland in 1.5 months :c


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2014)

Finally got around to buying Counter Strike: Source for $5 today.

Also going to buy Mario Fart 8 when I get home from work.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 26, 2014)

I bought _Shovel Knight_ (3DS) off the eShop. I was really conflicted over whether I should get it on the Wii U and benefit from big screen play or on the 3DS and be able to play it on the go, and I wasn't going to buy a $15 game twice (where's my cross-buy system, Nintendo?).

After having played the first level, I'm glad I got it on the 3DS. They really put some effort into the 3D effect, to the point where I noticed up to 4 or 5 layers in cut scenes, and at least 3 or 4 in-game. It's really quite a site to behold on such a NES-looking game.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 26, 2014)

Issac said:


> I bought it in December... but it's happening now on Thursday - Saturday (and I'll prepare the camping stuff on Wednesday)!! Super excited!!!!
> Bråvalla Festival


 

I'm jealous :c
So many Post-hardcore <3


----------



## crownroyalcode (Jun 26, 2014)

Just bought a pair of these bad boys!

http://ark.intel.com/products/28035/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5355-8M-Cache-2_66-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 27, 2014)

Valiant Hearts.
Fuck I waited so long for that game <3


----------



## war2thegrave (Jun 27, 2014)

Just ordered one of these from Amazon.




I can hardly wait until it arrives.


----------



## crownroyalcode (Jun 27, 2014)

The whole hybrid-music-station thingy seems to be the next thing.. Wow.

Gotta love Maschine!


----------



## war2thegrave (Jun 27, 2014)

I was originally looking for a decent midi keyboard, but got inspired by this video



A real MPC would have cost substantially more, even used or older models.
I looked at the Akai MPD models, but the included DAW's seemed to be quite limited and the cost to upgrade is enormous.

After a fair bit of research It appeared that the Maschine line included more fully featured software, so I narrowed my focus there.  
I found a used Maschine Mk1 with all the accessories included for about US$100.00 cheaper, but with no guarantee that I could register the software.
It seemed like less of a hassle to buy one new and the Mikro was within my budget.


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 28, 2014)

This came in the mail. No, it's not running off of nintendont http://i.imgur.com/66mykxk.jpg
Edit: Better picture of the disc http://i.imgur.com/FrwxBNw.jpg
Disc ID is DOL-GSAE-0-00 JPN


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 28, 2014)

I bought Garry's Mod. May I experience hundreds of hours of fun.


----------



## Selim873 (Jun 28, 2014)

I bought Heart of Darkness for PS1 after getting Out Of This World on the WiiU.  It's the rare black label version in near new condition and it comes with absolutely everything!





I also got some Kingdom Hearts shirts that I've been waiting to arrive from TeeTurtle.  One of them was a preorder so according to them, I have to wait 4-6 weeks before shipment of the whole order.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 28, 2014)

Heart of Darkness is a fucking fantastic Playstation game.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 29, 2014)

Bought Lego Batman for the Wii so I can exploit the shit out of my vWii so my Wii U will actually have some gaemz ;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 29, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bought Lego Batman for the Wii so I can exploit the shit out of my vWii so my Wii U will actually have some gaemz ;O;O;O;O;O;O;


You don't have a copy of Brawl to use Smash Stack?

What is the LEGO Batman exploit out of curiosity? Never knew of such a thing.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 29, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> You don't have a copy of Brawl to use Smash Stack?
> 
> What is the LEGO Batman exploit out of curiosity? Never knew of such a thing.


 
I used to own Brawl, but then my older bro took my Wii and all my games. Only reason I chose to buy Lego Batman was because it's cheap as fuck (paid $5 shipped for it ) compared to $25-$40 for Brawl.

As for the Lego Batman thing, this one is called "Bathaxx". Apparently there's some exploits in a couple other Lego games as well, according to this tutorial I skimmed: http://gbatemp.net/threads/full-vwii-softmod.339899/


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 29, 2014)

Bought Deadlight: Soundtrack Edition for 3eur. 

Edit:
Yeah...still made purchases a some afterwards... I couldn't just pass these:
Payday The Heist + DLC pack was 90% off and Garry's Mod was 75% off so I couldn't just pass...and besides that my friends always mocked me to get Gmod already...So I finally got it.. xD
So Payday + DLC's and Gmod were 4.81eur as a pack.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 29, 2014)

Annnd with my last extra $12, I bought Baldur's Gate 1 and 2 Enhanced Editions. Fun times.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 29, 2014)

I'll be forking out a couple of tenners soon to fix me speedsensor/speedometer cable of me car >_>

Karma, what did I do to upset you!?


----------



## mbcrazed (Jun 29, 2014)

Ratchet and Clank(PS2)
Starbucks


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 30, 2014)

I just got me this old sexy piece of hardware with Sonic Rush . It is a metallic pink DS (Pink is not my color), but it is scheduling an appointment soon due to wanting to be a transgender Click here.


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 30, 2014)

So with the Summer Sale over here's my purchase list throughout the entire sale! 






Totaling *118.32eur* 



Spoiler: Individual Prices



Duke Nukem Forever Collection - *6.47eur*
Far Cry 3 - Deluxe Edition - *7.49eur*
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger + Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon Pack - *6.24eur*
Castle Crashers + All DLC - *3.47eur*
BattleBlock Theater - *7.49eur*
State of Decay + All DLC - *10.91eur*
Terraria - *1.99eur*
Hitman Absolution: Elite Edition (includes Sniper Challenge too) - *4.99eur*
The Elder Scrolls Skyrim: Legendary Edition - *10.19eur*
Batman Arkham Origins Blackgate HD Deluxe Edition + Batman Arkham Origins + ALl DLC *16.94eur*
Tomb Raider: Survival Edition + DLC Package + The Final Hours of Tomb Raider Digital Book - *11.47eur*
Spelunky + Brütal Legend: Soundtrack Edition - *7.48eur*
Deadlight: Soundtrack Edition - *2.99eur*
SpaceChem: 63 Corvi Mission DLC - *0.39eur*
Payday: The Heist + DLC Pack + Garry's Mod - *4.81eur*
3x 5eur Steam Wallet - *15eur*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total *118.32eur*


 
So in the end I didn't ended up a homeless nor am I starving...  Truth is, that I saved up in the past two months a bit of money every time, so I could be able to get some games I wanted for long and couldn't get them earlier. 
It's some well spent money if you ask me, but believe what you want, if you don't agree or don't believe me...


----------



## boomario (Jun 30, 2014)

Wasn't a good idea spend all that money but i'm sure i gonna have fun for some time.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 30, 2014)

Alot of my purchases alsp went towards gifting wars against my friends, because we are guilt tripping assholes ;D


----------



## Bioshiit (Jun 30, 2014)

This is what I bought in the Steam Sales


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ordered  an Everdrive 64 and an Ari Roma Novi Starz doll. There's a reason i bought the doll, i love scented toys a lot, i have a strawberry scented plush and i smell it everyday.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 30, 2014)

This years Steam sale results:






Hey, I like Assassin's Creed, OK?


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 30, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> -pics-
> Alot of my purchases alsp went towards gifting wars against my friends, because we are guilt tripping assholes ;D


This reminds me of the times you flooded my activity feed this past week with all dem purchases... And make my purchases look like they were nothing!  Nice list BTW! 



Depravo said:


> This years Steam sale results:
> -pic-
> Hey, I like Assassin's Creed, OK?


 
Don't worry, I planned getting them too, but other games took higher priority, but I plan on getting them on the Holiday Sale/Winter Sale later this year, so you're not alone.


----------



## Bioshiit (Jun 30, 2014)

I plan on getting AC series too
But I still have a lot of other games to play, damn backlog


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 30, 2014)

Bought another bluray combo pack this time it was the Lone Ranger
heres what i got on Steam
altogether i spent on steam $60.07


----------



## Bean_BR (Jul 1, 2014)

Bought Super Mario 3D Land (red cover). Aiming now to Kirby: Triple Deluxe


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 2, 2014)

I bought a butt load of games from Value's Village.
A Sabrina the Animated Series game for PC, the original Quake with the first mission pack also for PC. And the game Taxi 2 also for PC
A PS1 because i suspected it was modded due to having no warranty sticker on it and well, it is ! So now i have two PS1 that can read burned games !
Teen Titans, Nicktoons Battle for Volcano Island and Ultimate Spider-Man for Gamecube.

Next are the things i bought from Toys R Us.
A Agnes plush from Despicable Me.
A Phineas and Ferb pencil case because i love Phineas and Ferb.
The Crystal Perry figure for Disney Infinity along with a pouch of exclusive power discs which unfortunately i already had before.

And a 8GB SD Card from The Source for my Everdrive 64.


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 2, 2014)

Got Dino D-Day for free from the new Weekly offer from PCG and BS. 
Hey...who can refuse a game when it's offered for free? 

Even if it's Meh... Free is Free


----------



## nasune (Jul 2, 2014)

I bought a new Game Gear to replace my old one, a Game Boy Light for the collection, and a (passive) 3D TV. I've wanted one for a while now, and this one just kind of fell into my lap.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 2, 2014)

I been gifted Around the world with Hello Kitty and Friends from Langin.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 4, 2014)

Tomodachi Life


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 4, 2014)

Pokémon Sapphire


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 4, 2014)

We got a PS3. Better late than never, and there's no downside.


----------



## Langin (Jul 4, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> I been gifted Around the world with Hello Kitty and Friends from Langin.



Let's try the hard mode!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 4, 2014)

Too lazy to post pics:

Xbox One (without kinect)
CoD Ghosts
Watch Dogs

Secret of Evermore
Secret of Mana
Illusion of Gaia

Tron Legacy
Peter Pan
Hunger Games
Finding Nemo
Frozen
Brave
Avatar Extended Collectors Edition
300 Complete Experience
Batman (Michael Keaton)
Son of Batman.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 4, 2014)

Depravo said:


> This years Steam sale results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I bought me the whole anthology, even though I only wanted the AC3 DLC, but I thought, why the heck not, cost me only 50€.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 4, 2014)

Bought Akai Katana which is the first Xbox 360 game i bought even though i don't have a Xbox 360 to play, also bought Pokémon Stadium and Killer Instinct Gold.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jul 4, 2014)

Finally got a copy of Pokemon White Version 2. I now have all the main series Pokemon games.

I may work on getting the others, but not really that much of a priority.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 4, 2014)

For me: Lighting McQueen Collectible Vehicle (it looks pretty damn cool and I wanted to own for a long time so got it for £3 whereas the normal price tends to be £6 and up).











And for the toddlers:
1x Spider-Man Book (for one of my nephews dunno which one of the two)
1x Disney Princesses cup (for my newborn niece)


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 4, 2014)

Impulse bought both Final Fantasy VII and VIII.
Also imported the Ratchet and Clank trilogy for my Vita.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 4, 2014)

I picked up Another World: 20th Anniversary Edition on the Wii U eShop, and I kind of regret it. Not because I dislike the game, but because I somehow got confused and thought it was only on Wii U, 3DS, and PC. Had I known it was available on PSN with cross-buy features, I would've gotten it for PS3 instead. I absolutely hate when Wii U games release with lazy forced-gamepad use and display that you can't turn off. There's literally not a single gamepad specific feature to this game, so it doesn't make sense, either.

I also bought two tickets to see Transformers: Age of Extinction this past Friday, because I hate myself, and I'm a deadly loyal fanboy (remember, I'm the same guy who trudged through Sonic '06 and Metroid Other M under my own free will).

I also bought a 10 pack of Duracell batteries (for game controllers) and a new pair of skullcandy headphones, to replace the ones that broke. The cheap $1 headphones I had sitting in my closet (I was broke at the time) just wasn't cutting it anymore.

I also picked up about 7 books at the used bookshop close to my hometown. There's no real bookstore where I live now (really sad), so my girlfriend and I make sure to stop by this nice one by UNC, Chapel Hill whenever we visit family.


----------



## ilman (Jul 4, 2014)

Got TWEwY: Solo Remix on Google Play. (after 2 years, Square finally decided to press the 'Compile for Android' button in Unity)
It's a decent port, but it uses sprites from the iPhone version, which look really pixelated on my 2560x1600 screen. Cutscenes are not rendered with sprites now...instead, they are really compressed videos and they do not look good, even compared to the original...
Combat is a lot easier (no dual screen mechanics), which does make the port something more than an HD paintjob of the original.
Worth my 15 bucks, tho. It's still an excellent game.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 7, 2014)

I bought my girlfriend dinner and G strings last night, does that count?


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 7, 2014)

Tomodachi Life. No internet to download tho.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jul 7, 2014)

One of these from a car boot sale the other day, and it still works!


----------



## elmoemo (Jul 7, 2014)

Got a gateway compatible 3ds for £30 off a friend. Not in great condition (the outer case) screens are perfect though as screen protectors. Both parties happy so now just need a gateway to go with it lol


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 7, 2014)

What I bought/got recently:

Wii U - Nintendo Land bundle; Mario Kart 8; Wind Waker HD (Promo Download)
PS Vita - Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD Remaster (from the "Big in Japan" SEN sale)
PS3 - Tales of Graces f; Tales of Xillia; Ni No Kuni (Also from the "Big in Japan" sale, even though I don't own a PS3. *Yet*.)


----------



## elmoemo (Jul 7, 2014)

Gateway compatible 3ds and figures for Disney infinity


----------



## Depravo (Jul 7, 2014)

A Raspberry Pi with case, cables and SD card.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 8, 2014)

Went on a whim and bought this as my first ever album purchase :3


----------



## Vipera (Jul 8, 2014)

I've finally gotten the Nintendo keyboard that was included in the pokémon typing game thing. Such awesome device for 5Eur. A steal!

And the game was included. It's shit, whatever. I won't add it to my Backloggery for now as I have no intention of playing it. I will keep playing with my keyboard now.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh oh i bought a grape Amp at the store on sunday.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 8, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Oh oh i bought a grape Amp at the store on sunday.


 
I just got this icon for free that is currently broken ...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 8, 2014)

During the remainder of my trip this past week, I stopped by a rather large fleamarket (something I never do since I'm rarely near one). I unfortunately didn't have time to comb the whole place, but I picked up three more books and a copy of Star Fox (SNES).

More importantly, I picked up two N64s and a GCN. They were all missing everything aside from the decks themselves (no port covers, jumper packs, or cables), but at only $25 altogether, I just couldn't resist. I tested them all with my hookups at home, and they all work perfectly.  Only thing that needs to be done is a cleaning on the reset buttons for the GCN and one of the N64s (they're jammed inward), so I'll need to pick up one of those special screwdrivers to open them up.

When I'm done, I'll give one N64 to my brother back at home, but I'm not yet sure what I'll do with the other N64 or the GCN. I suppose I could flip them, but that feels like such an uncreative waste. I much rather give the gift of classic gaming to my loved ones.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Spoiler










Ech. Ech. ECH!


----------



## emigre (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I see you have no gaems for it. Than again N64 has no gaems.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 8, 2014)

Bought a $20 nintendo card and 4 PC games for $1.50 new each

the games are Alpha Protocol Medal of Honor Warfighter LE, Need For Speed The Run and Split Second



Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 8, 2014)

Technically I didn't pay for them...but I built and put together 3 PCs for work for the future office my boss will be getting. Cost about ~$350 each not including monitors and keyboards.

Specs:
AMD A6-5400K
4GB G.Skill DDR3 RAM
500W Thermaltake PSU (one of which was DOA ._.)
1TB HDD
An ASUS DVD-ROM drive (since we don't plan on burning any discs)
An ASUS wifi card

Cheap and perfect for basic office work.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 8, 2014)

A watch.
One Piece for Vita was delayed so nothing for me this week game wise.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 8, 2014)

Ended up buying the 2k Bundle on HumbeBundle. Just spent $6 to get the Bioshock games and Spec Ops and stuff, already own XCOM and Infinite.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

emigre said:


> I see you have no gaems for it. Than again N64 has no gaems.


As my blog says... Play time is over, let the nogaems begin!


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 9, 2014)

Bought Harry Potter and the Sorcerer Stone for the GBC and Tetris for the GB along with a Gameboy Color...Which i have to take back where i bought it because the battery terminals are corroded and i'm not opening up a portable console to try and fix it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 9, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> Bought Harry Potter and the Sorcerer Stone for the GBC and Tetris for the GB along with a Gameboy Color...Which i have to take back where i bought it because the battery terminals are corroded and i'm not opening up a portable console to try and fix it.


the Harry Potter games  for GBC are actually really good RPG's IMO.

well anyways bought One Piece Unlimited World Red for PS3(day one edition) today



Spoiler


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jul 9, 2014)

Chromecast, HTC One m8, Dot View case, 1.5mm tempered glass screen protector, and a subscription to Google music all access. I spent a lot today...


----------



## Issac (Jul 10, 2014)

Today I fixed a broken tooth. One of my wisdom teeth. The upper left one. I'm afraid of pulling out teeth from when I had to do it as a kid once, so I'd rather fix it than pull it out. It was just $180 / €130... I guess it's cheaper than in most countries. And I mean fixing a broken tooth, not just filling some cavity


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 10, 2014)

Bottle of liquor, tho that's long gone


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 10, 2014)

Remember the Ari Roma doll i ordered ? It came in today and is now sitting near my mini Butters figure and my Hero's Duty Ralph figure 



Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 11, 2014)

Got a cool as fucky new mouse








Logitech G700S witless gaming mouse.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 11, 2014)

That mouse is cool as fucky. 

Bought a year of PS+ for $40.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 11, 2014)

bought a cheap fighting stick at ebgames today and BlazBlue Continuum Shift Extend. Both cost me $15 each + $2.5 for a 1 year warranty on the fighting stick


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 11, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> bought a cheap fighting stick at ebgames today and BlazBlue Continuum Shift Extend. Both cost me $15 each + $2.5 for a 1 year warranty on the fighting stick


 
Its a good beginner arcade stick, i have the Wii version of that stick and its good. Planning on changing though since i want one that can plug on my PC, PS2 and PS3


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 11, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> Its a good beginner arcade stick, i have the Wii version of that stick and its good. Planning on changing though since i want one that can plug on my PC, PS2 and PS3


 
I bought it because I can't play any fighter's with a ds3(my fingers cramp up) and I was planning on buying one for P4A. Once I get good enough I'll buy a better one


----------



## Sychophantom (Jul 11, 2014)

Fallout 3 GOTY Edition for the PS3 from the "less than 5 buck" bin at my favorite used game store, complete.

Not like I needed it again, but I might revisit it after my Assassin's Creed binge dies off.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 11, 2014)

Preordered this http://lordsofthefallen.com/ for PS4.

Looks good


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 11, 2014)

Sychophantom said:


> Fallout 3 GOTY Edition for the PS3 from the "less than 5 buck" bin at my favorite used game store, complete.
> 
> Not like I needed it again, but I might revisit it after my Assassin's Creed binge dies off.


 
Is the PS3 version any good? I tend to avoid any game that has "PS3" and "Bethesda" together on the box.


----------



## cracker (Jul 11, 2014)

A purple 3DS on 4.5. It has some wear on the circle pad and was missing the stylus and 2G SD card but it was at a good price.

And a 3TB USB3 WD Essentials drive for 107USD shipped from Tigerdirect.


----------



## Coto (Jul 11, 2014)

cracker said:


> A purple 3DS on 4.5. It has some wear on the circle pad and was missing the stylus and 2G SD card but it was at a good price.
> 
> And a 3TB USB3 WD Essentials drive for 107USD shipped from Tigerdirect.


 
Soo, does that mean a new challenger approaches the 3DS brew?

(: jk .


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 11, 2014)

Preordered Disgaea 4 and Danganronpa 2 for PSV, and also Hyrule Warriors for Wii U.


----------



## cracker (Jul 11, 2014)

Coto said:


> Soo, does that mean a new challenger approaches the 3DS brew?
> 
> (: jk .



I've actually had an XL with 4.5 for a few weeks but have been busy with "real world" stuff. One day, I will.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jul 11, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Is the PS3 version any good? I tend to avoid any game that has "PS3" and "Bethesda" together on the box.


It freezes about the same as the Xbox version nowadays.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 13, 2014)

Went through my wardrobe today after my cat decided to rip up a pair of my shorts, and decided to get rid of (read: Donate) all the stuff that had holes or ripped pockets or whatever and went out today to restock my closet, so to speak. Donated 7 pairs of shorts, 4 t-shirts, and a couple pair of old shoes I never wore and then bought 4 pairs of shorts today and will need to pick up a few t-shirts and stuff later this week...always nice to get new clothes 

EDIT: Oh, and I also had a ton of Powerup Reward points thing for some reason (something like 7.5k) so I got this Evolved poster (cuz I want that game so hardcore)


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 14, 2014)

A recurve bow and alllllll the crap I need to learn archery with it.
Of course I forget to get an arrow rest though, fml.


----------



## Necron (Jul 14, 2014)

I bought these stuff today


 *<-- in Spanish, 1st edition*


----------



## elmoemo (Jul 14, 2014)

Bought a blender today, mmmm smoothies just need vodka now lol


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 14, 2014)

I preordered the Wiikey U back in May, still waiting....impatiently XD. Oh and two energy drinks this morning XD


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 14, 2014)

Livin' da Vita loca


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 14, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Livin' da Vita loca


 
>Ratchet Clank Trilogy

pls die  Is it amazeballs?


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 14, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> >Ratchet Clank Trilogy
> 
> pls die  Is it amazeballs?


 
Starting in a bit gotta watch Netflix first!


----------



## emigre (Jul 14, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> >Ratchet Clank Trilogy
> 
> pls die  Is it amazeballs?


 

Decent port. Game looks and plays well. Framerate is now 30fps though it is stable. Cutscenes are still in 4:3 ratio and look rather silly on the Vita screen.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 14, 2014)

Got my hands on Wild Arms, Wild Arms 2, Tekken 2, Harvest Moon: Back to nature, and Legend of Dragoon all for a buck each on the PSN flash sale.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 14, 2014)

emigre said:


> Decent port. Game looks and plays well. Framerate is now 30fps though it is stable. Cutscenes are still in 4:3 ratio and look rather silly on the Vita screen.


 
At least they're consistent and don't constantly switch ratios, like some ported games. *Cough*SonicAdventure2HD*cough*


----------



## nasune (Jul 14, 2014)

I accidentally bought Strip Fighter II for the PC-Engine. I wanted Street Fighter II, and didn't read the title properly :S . Fortunately it was only five bucks, so it doesn't really matter all that much.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 14, 2014)

A PS3 Slim CFW, now my weeaboo dreams are fulfilled

Super Potato Quality Pictures:


Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 14, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> A PS3 Slim CFW, now my weeaboo dreams are fulfilled
> 
> Super Potato Quality Pictures:
> 
> ...


 
You better not pirate Persona 5.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 14, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> You better not pirate Persona 5.


 

Naw, naw~

>installs 20 games


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 14, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Naw, naw~
> 
> >installs 20 games


Someone must arrest this man for WEABOO TREASON


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2014)

Apple iPhones. I got it from some bootleg place for $10 when it's $30. It's seriously legit, no fake, lol. Also, the new Tim Hortons' Oreo Ice Cap!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 15, 2014)

Abyss Odyssey on Steam.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 15, 2014)

Bought this shirt a couple days ago. I'm so humorous.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 16, 2014)

just bought SMT: Devil Summoner: Raidou Kuzunoha vs the Soulless Army and SMT: Devil Summoner®2: Raidou Kuzunoha vs. King Abaddon.
going to buy tomorrow the corpse party bundle, Persona 3 FES and thinking of buying Persona 4, even thou i own it on ps2 and ps vita


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 16, 2014)

Just bought Rogue Legacy because it was only $3.74. I will either love it, rage at it, or both. Only time will tell.

Edit: Oh, and it might be good to mention that I ordered a laptop the morning of July 15th with one day shipping. It's a nice mid range Lenovo Ideapad that was cut down from about $570 to $460 on Amazon, and thanks to my Prime, one day shipping was only another $6.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 16, 2014)

Getting ready for my Junior year


Spoiler










Will also be getting the AP Chem book as well from my teacher when school starts up again next month

and to fuel my Trekkie side 



Spoiler


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 16, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> just bought SMT: Devil Summoner: Raidou Kuzunoha vs the Soulless Army and SMT: Devil Summoner®2: Raidou Kuzunoha vs. King Abaddon.
> going to buy tomorrow the corpse party bundle, Persona 3 FES and thinking of *buying Persona 4, even thou i own it on ps2 and ps vita*



So you're buying it twice for PS2?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 16, 2014)

One of Steam's Midweek madness deals was Tomb Raider, got the GOTY edition for $7.50


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 16, 2014)

I got a new cup for work coming soon




Had to import it, they're limited to japanese theaters.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 16, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> So you're buying it twice for PS2?


 
yep

Pre ordered Pokemon Omega Ruby today and bought a $20 steam card
bought Hydrophobia: Prophecy $0.49, Postal 2 Complete $2.49 and Lucius $4.99 on steam


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 16, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bought this shirt a couple days ago. I'm so humorous.


 
Where?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 17, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Where?


 
Was on http://shirt.woot.com/offers/the-panda-is-my-spirit-animal < shirt.woot.com

Each day Woot puts a few things up on sale on their various categories and this was one of them.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 17, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Was on http://shirt.woot.com/offers/the-panda-is-my-spirit-animal < shirt.woot.com
> 
> Each day Woot puts a few things up on sale on their various categories and this was one of them.


 

Shirt looks cool, worldwide shipping? Cost? Its forcing me to register to see it..


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 17, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Shirt looks cool, worldwide shipping? Cost? Its forcing me to register to see it..


 
No international shipping, sorry ._.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 17, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> No international shipping, sorry ._.


 

Sad face


----------



## ars25 (Jul 17, 2014)

Bought a Supercard Dstwo to Ease my summer boredom


----------



## Sychophantom (Jul 17, 2014)

Ordered a Sanoxy repeater from Amazon because the router I was using for Homepass has started dying. Since that wasn't enough to get the free shipping, I decided I needed something special for my girlfriend.

Got her this. Ought to confuse her for a bit.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 17, 2014)

Bought myself a birthday present.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 17, 2014)

These two things:


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 18, 2014)

bought Shin Megami Tensei 4 today at walmart.



Spoiler: Story of the purchase



The sales person was a a$$hole. He literally threw the game at the cash register. Then told me he was sorry when it hit the register and fell to the ground, then made me pay twice for the game, I complained and he started swearing and calling me and 3 year old nephew names. His boss saw what had happened apologized to me and returned the money for one of the games and replaced the one that the sales person threw with a new one. I also filed a official complaint with the store. Apparently he had over 20 complaints filed against him, with in 4 days of starting there, they told me that he was probably going to be fired


 


Spoiler: Game


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 18, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> bought Shin Megami Tensei 4 today at walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Um... why did it take twenty complaints within his first four days of work for them to say he'll "probably" be fired? That's just disturbing. If I was in charge and someone got three complaints in the first day or so (besides those having to do with typical newbie performance), I'd keep an eye on them. Any more than that, and I'd probably fire them then and there.

Edit: Don't get me wrong, I don't like "fire happy" bosses, and I tend to have a more forgiving mentality when it comes to people making mistakes. But that many complaints RIGHT after starting? Come on!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 18, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Um... why did it take twenty complaints within his first four days of work for them to say he'll "probably" be fired? That's just disturbing. If I was in charge and someone got three complaints in the first day or so (besides those having to do with typical newbie performance), I'd keep an eye on them. Any more than that, and I'd probably fire them then and there.


 
I was told that his father was a friend of the regional manager or store manager(can't remember which one it was)and that was only reason he was hired and why he got so many chances


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 18, 2014)

Got an electricity bill of 249€... if it counts as ''got''


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 18, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I was told that his father was a friend of the regional manager or store manager and that was only reason he was hired and why he got so many chances


 
I know how that feels. :\ A huge number of people at my job are related to each other, including the boss, so certain people get "special treatment" and free reign to do BS that they would never get away with anywhere else. -_- Highlights include coming and going from work as they please, even if they're a manager and there's only one or two others besides them working overnight shift, and smoking pot on the job.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 18, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I know how that feels. :\ A huge number of people at my job are related to each other, including the boss, so certain people get "special treatment" and free reign to do BS that they would never get away with anywhere else. -_- Highlights include coming and going from work as they please, even if they're a manager and there's only one or two others besides them working overnight shift, and smoking pot on the job.


 
its the same thing at my job. all the union reps are all related someway or another , as in father, mother, son, the father's sister, etc..


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 18, 2014)

Depravo said:


> Bought myself a birthday present.


Backup charger?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 18, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Backup charger?


Didn't you know? Europeans don't get chargers with their 3DS systems.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 18, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Didn't you know? Europeans don't get chargers with their 3DS systems.


What? Why would Nintendo do that?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 18, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> What? Why would Nintendo do that?


Something about assuming everybody already owned a DSi XL and didn't need another pesky charger laying around.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 18, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Something about assuming everybody already owned a DSi XL and didn't need another pesky charger laying around.


Nintendo, ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 18, 2014)

Got myself a new flat screen to connect to my PC


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2014)

Wedding rings     







It's not like I didn't warn you or anything.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 18, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Something about assuming everybody already owned a DSi XL and didn't need another pesky charger laying around.





GameWinner said:


> Nintendo, ladies and gentlemen!


It's entirely true. Here's a close up of the info on the back of the box.



Spoiler


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 18, 2014)

That's still no excuse to not include it.

My 2DS came with a charger but I never use it as I'd rather charge through USB instead. Already got too many bloody things connected through AC!


----------



## Depravo (Jul 18, 2014)

Because you can't have just one game.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 18, 2014)

Depravo said:


> Because you can't have just one game.


 

Prepare to be bored!





GameWinner said:


> What? Why would Nintendo do that?


Cause we Europeans are made of gold.
And that's why our 3rd party support sucks(Nintendo 3DS wise)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 18, 2014)

Bought Batman Arkham Origins at Target today for $17, a lexar 32GB usb drive at Walmart for $13 and bought a energizer ps3 Charging station for my controllers for $10 at ebgames.
sadly no Majora's Mask at Target today



Spoiler


----------



## emigre (Jul 18, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> What? Why would Nintendo do that?


 

Because their fucking retarded.


----------



## haxan (Jul 18, 2014)

i just got a Ps4 and a 3DS XL but i have no games lol


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 18, 2014)

Europeans don't get chargers with their 3DS systems.


GameWinner said:


> What? Why would Nintendo do that?


 
To save $5 for a charger, but yet cost $500 in hatred over stupidity.

Why would Nintendo think a controller with a low res touch screen and a 30 foot range would be popular ?  Because they operate in a bubble.

Somewhere at Nintendo HQ:  Hey ... these wii motion controllers are really popular.  For our next console, let's get rid of them !


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 19, 2014)

emigre said:


> Because their fucking retarded.


 
Because you're emigre, I'm going to assume that the misuse of the word "their" was an intentional, ironic choice.


----------



## emigre (Jul 19, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Because you're emigre, I'm going to assume that the misuse of the word "their" was an intentional, ironic choice.


 

Nah, I've only had about four hours sleep in the last twenty four hours which included a full day at work and a three commute.

I'm pretty fucked up at the moment.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 19, 2014)

emigre said:


> Nah, I've only had about four hours sleep in the last twenty four hours which included a full day at work and a three commute.
> 
> I'm pretty fucked up at the moment.


 
I thought immortals didn't need to sleep.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 19, 2014)

bought Hometown Story for $20+ free shipping + free $5 newegg gift card and a Toshiba Canvio 3TB usb 3.0 External hdd for $99+$6 for shipping from newegg.ca
So all together with tax and shipping $142. going to return my Lexar 32GB usb drive to walmart this week(glad i did not open it)
so with this external hdd i'll have 1x3TB, 2x500GB, 1x160GB, 1x120GB and 1X80GB


----------



## ars25 (Jul 19, 2014)

got these at goodwill best 40 bucks i ever spent


Spoiler











 the boxes are beat up but they are new so yea good price for both of them


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 19, 2014)

got a nice printer free as a review item


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 19, 2014)

So you're a reviewer?


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> So you're a reviewer?


 
Yes for newegg


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 20, 2014)

Bought Fallout New Vegas Ultimate (or whatever the one is with all the DLC) off the daily deal today for a little under $7 on Steam. I figure, I have a computer that can run stuff like this now without stuttering on the lowest of the low settings at best, so I may as well take advantage of it.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 20, 2014)

Bought these at Fred Meyer for $10 each!


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 20, 2014)

Got DKCR3D from Club Nintendo. Was the only game I thought was worth it in the platinum rewards this year


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 20, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> got a nice printer free as a review item


 

I could write a review of that printer.... Mother in law just shipped one back to HP because it broke while printing (I have never seen anything like it but parts where loose or something.)

Customer service was fantastic, they sent her a new one for free with a free shipping label to send the old one back. So other than hauling around 40 pounds (guessing) of plastic and stuff to the post office it was relatively pain free.

Still have the new one they sent in the box, she ended up switching to a laser printer with toner because you can print for pennies on the dollar compared to that HP machine... (Ink is expensive and even if all you print is black stuff "Some color is used" according to the techs and web pages I read.) They actually do not sell a model of printer that will only print in black and white. So she switched to a monochrome laser printer scanner.

Also setting up Wifi printing is somewhat complex compared the printer we replaced it with. (I did think the color touch screen on it is pretty cool though.)

This is the printer she got to replace it for her news letter and it has dropped the cost of printing a lot. She probably prints like 500-1000 pages a month so the difference in ink cost has saved an arm and a leg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...66&cm_re=laser_printer-_-28-142-466-_-Product


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 20, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I could write a review of that printer.... Mother in law just shipped one back to HP because it broke while printing (I have never seen anything like it but parts where loose or something.)
> 
> Customer service was fantastic, they sent her a new one for free with a free shipping label to send the old one back. So other than hauling around 40 pounds (guessing) of plastic and stuff to the post office it was relatively pain free.
> 
> ...


you can get the ink pretty cheap with remanufactured carts, the printer came with 2 sets of ink carts as well
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12PK-HP-950...6521?pt=US_Ink_Cartridges&hash=item2337ee1a39

I have it wired instead of wifi, just set a static ip and I was done


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 20, 2014)

Just ordered Kirby, Zelda, and a Wii U Pro COntroller during Best Buy's sale.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 20, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> you can get the ink pretty cheap with remanufactured carts, the printer came with 2 sets of ink carts as well
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12PK-HP-950...6521?pt=US_Ink_Cartridges&hash=item2337ee1a39
> 
> I have it wired instead of wifi, just set a static ip and I was done


 

Hmmm I may ask her for the new one they sent for my own use, I don't print that often but buying ink at Walmart for that printer is just crazy expensive. That link you posted is waaayyy cheaper. I think she was paying like 80 bucks for a set? (I am not sure about the price but I know it was more than just a toner cart.) 

The Wifi printing is just nice for her home set up, I would prefer wired myself (I will say being able to print from my Android device over WiFi is kinda slick... lol)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 20, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Just ordered Kirby, Zelda, and a Wii U Pro COntroller during Best Buy's sale.


 
Which Kirby, and which Zelda?

Anyway, In the past couple days, I also ordered the following things off Amazon, after going a few weeks of being broke. Prices include shipping, and I also include one item I bought much earlier this month, but forgot to mention here before.

Linkin Park's _Hunting Party_ (CD) (new) ($17.05)-  I forgot to mention that I ordered this off Amazon at the beginning of this month. I never thought I'd get back into physical albums, but with how cheap they are and with Amazon's new auto-rip feature that gives me a digital copy to tide me over until I get the higher quality CD, it's hard to pass up. Pretty good album too, especially compared to the last couple (_A Thousand Suns_ sucked, though _Living Things_ was somewhat of an improvement).
Nintendo security screwdriver bits (new) ($14.69) - To open the N64 and GameCube I mentioned getting at the flea market a few weeks back. The reset buttons are jammed, so I need to open them up and clean them.
_Castlevania: Circle of the Moon_ (GBA) (used) ($11.97)- I haven't played a 2D Castlevania game since I beat _Portrait of Ruin_ about a month back, so I figured it's about time.
_Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World: A Novel_ (paperback) (new) ($15.19)- I haven't read a book since _Divergent_ (which sucked) and _Howl's Moving Castle_ (which was awesome) earlier this year, even though I'm telling myself I'm getting back into leisurely reading. Just from what I've heard, _Hard-Boiled_ will be a weird one, and I'm looking forward to it.
_Deus Ex: Human Revolution- Director's Cut_ (Wii U) (new) ($17.53)- I figured it was about time I picked up another game so the Wii U gets used for more than just YouTube. I've been wanting to get this for a while, but didn't feel like paying the inflated price tag that only the Wii U version had at launch (thanks Square Enix).
A dozen assorted fresh-baked cookies (Appalachian Cookie Company) ($20~)- I haven't bought these yet, but I will this evening, and have them delivered to me and my girlfriend's door. Price is estimated includes delivery fee and tip.
So in short, a new album, a tool for opening electronics, a foreign book, a director's cut of a modern acclaimed game, a classic handheld game, and a dozen fresh-baked cookies delivered to my door so my girlfriend and I can get fat while we play games together (Sunday is game day for us). I'm quite a cultured bastard.


----------



## sudeki300 (Jul 20, 2014)

battlefield 4 for ps4 from ebay for £20, excellent condition....................sudeki300


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 20, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Which Kirby, and which Zelda?


Triple Deluxe and A Link Between Worlds.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 20, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Triple Deluxe and A Link Between Worlds.


 
Have fun! Both are excellent games. I'm actually playing aLBW on Hero Mode, right now.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 21, 2014)

I just bought a nice pair of headphones for 36€ in an ebay auction (original price for the headphones would be 130€)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 21, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> I just bought a nice pair of headphones for 36€ in an ebay auction (original price for the headphones would be 130€)


 
be careful of fakes


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 21, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> be careful of fakes


 

Yeah, thanks.  But those aren't fakes, the auction just started that low and nobody seemed to bid on it.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 21, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Hmmm I may ask her for the new one they sent for my own use, I don't print that often but buying ink at Walmart for that printer is just crazy expensive. That link you posted is waaayyy cheaper. I think she was paying like 80 bucks for a set? (I am not sure about the price but I know it was more than just a toner cart.)
> 
> The Wifi printing is just nice for her home set up, I would prefer wired myself (I will say being able to print from my Android device over WiFi is kinda slick... lol)


yeah, unfortunately many people learn the hard way to not buy ink from retail
the ink for my lexmark was $70 at retail but remanufactored carts online cost about $10-15

For android printing I use printhand


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 22, 2014)

Moms arriving back from her trip to Dubai, but to prepare for her arrival I got this cool steam swiffer mop, a new shower curtain, a new fan, light bulbs, and a random item: alarm clock


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2014)

got yugioh super starter space time showdown


----------



## Qtis (Jul 22, 2014)

This baby for 65 euros new.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 22, 2014)

Dark Souls 2 DLC Season Pass


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 22, 2014)

Qtis said:


> This baby for 65 euros new.


 

That thing is awesome. But it retails here for like double the price.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh yeah, I hopped on the bandwagon a touch late and bought Skyrim Legendary Edition while it was on sale the other day for less than $14.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 22, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> That thing is awesome. But it retails here for like double the price.


 
You can imagine when I found the speaker at that price.. Normal retail price is over double over here too


----------



## Bean_BR (Jul 22, 2014)

Bought yesterday a PS4 and Watch_Dogs


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 22, 2014)

Took the lady to Carrowinds Amusement Park. 




She disapproves of my squid hat. 
Which I also bought.


----------



## basher11 (Jul 22, 2014)

I ordered a 3DS XL from amazon. Currently playing the waiting game because amazon is terribly slow at processing my orders.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 23, 2014)

I bought a genesis (see trading section *winkwink*) with a bunch of extras, i got a psvita with three games (hot shots golf, batman arkham and madden 13), i got tekken 3ds (kinda lame but $6), COD Ghosts and Super Mario 3d World for Wii U, I just ordered a 2nd Wii U via ebay without a gamepad (kinda regretting that choice but no interest on bill me later for 6 months so not terrible). 

I got another Wii (makes 5 total) and I also came the conclusion I buy too much stuff. lol.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 23, 2014)

Qtis said:


> This baby for 65 euros new.
> honking ass picture


How is it? Do you have anything like it to compare?

I have two Ultimate Ear Booms but thought about selling them and getting a UE Boombox instead.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 23, 2014)

basher11 said:


> I ordered a 3DS XL from amazon. Currently playing the waiting game because amazon is terribly slow at processing my orders.


My Prime "2-Day" shipping always takes 3 or more days starting the day after. Amazon ship times have been maddening this year.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 23, 2014)

I got the new Scunner figure the other day 




Here's a pic of him that I edited with the other Neca Kaiju 




And my full Kaiju shelf that's obstructed by all the other giant fucks on there 





And today, I got
The
Fucking
Greatest
Cup 
In the history 
Of ever 
Ordered from japan


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 23, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Took the lady to Carrowinds Amusement Park.
> 
> She disapproves of my squid hat.
> Which I also bought.


 
Squid hat is awesome. I want one .


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 23, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Took the lady to Carrowinds Amusement Park.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you at six flags?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 24, 2014)

SJ4000 Action Camera
Peli 1120 Case
Sandisk 32GB Mobile Ultra Micro SD


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 24, 2014)

Lent myself the latest Professor Layton entry at my local Gamestop. Now I only have to play through it within a week.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 24, 2014)

Finally got my Zelda and Kirby games. My 3DS lives!


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 24, 2014)

I got my Everdrive 64 and i just love it so much !


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2014)

Got Bioshock 1, 2 and Infinite from FrozenIndignatio <3


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 24, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> I got my Everdrive 64 and i just love it so much !


 

How much was it including shipping?

Just realized my n64 collection has the most games out of every console I owe. ^^

Just bought a Wii-U extended battery from Japan since the ones from NOA are sold out until sometimes this summer, if they come back instock I'll cancel these as they won't ship out till August 5th.

http://www.yesasia.com/us/wii-u-gamepad-battery-pack-japan-version/1033491481-0-0-0-en/info.html


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 24, 2014)

3DSXLGamer said:


> How much was it including shipping?
> 
> Just realized my n64 collection has the most games out of every console I owe. ^^
> 
> ...


 


With shipping it cost me about 147$ CDN. If you talk US dollars, its 134 US Dollars


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 24, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> With shipping it cost me about 147$ CDN. If you talk US dollars, its 134 US Dollars


 

Damn that sepensive


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 25, 2014)

3DSXLGamer said:


> Damn that sepensive


 

Expensive yes, a good investment ? Absolutely !


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 25, 2014)

Just came back from the mall. I got Otomedius Excellent and a Ruby Gloom DVD


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2014)

I bought this shirt


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 25, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> Expensive yes, a good investment ? Absolutely !


 
Does it play roms perfectly? just drop them on and go? Curious about getting one in the future, tho all my controllers analogs are dying.



emmanu888 said:


> Just came back from the mall. I got Otomedius Excellent and a Ruby Gloom DVD


 
I remember watching Ruby Gloom way back on YTV, surprisingly good show. ^^


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 25, 2014)

3DSXLGamer said:


> Does it play roms perfectly? just drop them on and go? Curious about getting one in the future, tho all my controllers analogs are dying.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember watching Ruby Gloom way back on YTV, surprisingly good show. ^^


 

You just need to patch DK64, JFG and Banjo-Tooie for saving and such. But so far everything i've played worked fine. If you play KI: Gold though, no rumble pak or the game won't start up. Also happens on a real cart.


----------



## gothicall (Jul 25, 2014)

South Park Stick of Truth on Steam
A new Gamecube Controller for my Wii


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 25, 2014)

Crash Bandicoot The Wrath Of Cortex (Xbox, off of live)
Rainbow Knee High Socks and other stuff :3


----------



## Necron (Jul 25, 2014)

I got Metal Gear 2: Sons of Liberty and Silent Hill 2 as a gift from my cousin (she bought them at lauchn, but she doesn't have her PS2 anymore).
Also, I'll get Metal Gear Rising tomorrow, since it's less than $10 brand new.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 25, 2014)

VIZIO E601i-A3


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 25, 2014)

Marvel Vs. Capcom: Clash of Super Heroes & Mr. Driller

Dreamcast games don't come cheap but they're well worth it!


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 26, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> You just need to patch DK64, JFG and Banjo-Tooie for saving and such. But so far everything i've played worked fine. If you play KI: Gold though, no rumble pak or the game won't start up. Also happens on a real cart.


 

Funny story I had with JFG, went to local video game store as a younger and got it for like $20 (used) played it with a friend, had a blast playing multiplayer but when he left and I played single player I got creeped out by all the big blue ants and blood that I went back to swap it for something else and I got tony hawk pro skater instead... 

I did however get it and pokemon stadium and goldeneye for like 35$ for the stack off kijiji so it comes full circle eventually.

For games that originally needed expansion packs like DK, are they still needed to play?


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 26, 2014)

3DSXLGamer said:


> Funny story I had with JFG, went to local video game store as a younger and got it for like $20 (used) played it with a friend, had a blast playing multiplayer but when he left and I played single player I got creeped out by all the big blue ants and blood that I went back to swap it for something else and I got tony hawk pro skater instead...
> 
> I did however get it and pokemon stadium and goldeneye for like 35$ for the stack off kijiji so it comes full circle eventually.
> 
> For games that originally needed expansion packs like DK, are they still needed to play?


 

You still need the expansion pak for those games.


----------



## FireSeel (Jul 26, 2014)

A new mechanical keyboard with Cherry MX brown switches. It feels so nice to type on. I got the qpad mk-80.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jul 26, 2014)

Just got :

Samba de Amigo Wii = $5
Trauma Center 1 & 2 Wii = $6
Bleach Shattered Blade Wii = $5
Child of Eden PS3 = $6

Samba de Amigo was even sealed still


----------



## NeonEmerald (Jul 26, 2014)

Got myself the Mario & Luigi Dream Team 3DS XL from best buy for $169.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 26, 2014)

I bought this: http://www.amazon.com/Aerb-Multifun...d-3-Gsensor/dp/B00K768DHY/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_d_1
on ebay for $20

Its really difficult and un-user friendly to use, but also really fun.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 26, 2014)

Got a new charger for my Wii u tablet finally. 8 bucks on ebay, I lucked out.


----------



## nasune (Jul 26, 2014)

I lucked out with a couple of things. First was a copy of Adventure Island, for the princely sum of 0,01 dollar.
Added to that were a copy of Kingdom Hearts Re:Chain of Memories (I don't think it ever came out in Europe, and it was the only one I didn't have yet), a copy of Sim City 64 for the 64DD, and finally, this baby:


Spoiler











I've been looking for an affordable Vectrex for years now, and it finally happened  .


----------



## Qtis (Jul 26, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> How is it? Do you have anything like it to compare?
> 
> I have two Ultimate Ear Booms but thought about selling them and getting a UE Boombox instead.


 
The sound quality is superb in my opinion. The system can be used for roughly 6 hours (haven't managed to max it out yet at the beach) and the volume can be turned up quite nicely. Easily one of the best devices I've used so far for the features and functionality it provides. Bose has the Soundlink systems, which are easily a few times more expensive, but offer the same type of quality (possibly a bit better even?). Spotify tracks play good and the speaker doesn't start cracking up even with high volume (unless the original audio is shit, which happens on my Genelecs too).

I basically only have my Genelec 8030s for comparison here, but the price range of these is way higher than the UE Boombox (the pair was roughly 1000 euros IIRC). For an audiophile, the audio quality is high, but not the best I've ever used. For a wireless bluetooth speaker (with the 3.5mm option still available), I'd say the device is a solid 4/5 or even 4.5/5. I'll be going out with it for a week and can provide more feedback if I remember to


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 26, 2014)

Qtis said:


> The sound quality is superb in my opinion. The system can be used for roughly 6 hours (haven't managed to max it out yet at the beach) and the volume can be turned up quite nicely. Easily one of the best devices I've used so far for the features and functionality it provides. Bose has the Soundlink systems, which are easily a few times more expensive, but offer the same type of quality (possibly a bit better even?). Spotify tracks play good and the speaker doesn't start cracking up even with high volume (unless the original audio is shit, which happens on my Genelecs too).
> 
> I basically only have my Genelec 8030s for comparison here, but the price range of these is way higher than the UE Boombox (the pair was roughly 1000 euros IIRC). For an audiophile, the audio quality is high, but not the best I've ever used. For a wireless bluetooth speaker (with the 3.5mm option still available), I'd say the device is a solid 4/5 or even 4.5/5. I'll be going out with it for a week and can provide more feedback if I remember to


I started with iHome HM60's which is quite laughable now, moved to an pair of Anker bluetooth 4.0 speakers, then went with two Ultimate Ears Mini Booms, a Damnson Oyster, a Damson Twist, and finally sold them all and settled for two UE Booms. I won't call myself an audiophile though. I'll obsess over lossless audio sources, but also refuse to spend anything more than $300 on any piece of equipment, and I feel like I'll never need a DAC, but having never used one before, I don't know how necessary they are.

The only downside to the UE Boom, or any Bluetooth speaker I've tried is noise interference from Bluetooth is still very noticeable when you have the speakers jacked to max (this goes away with a wired connection), while having the volumes from your source set at quieter levels. What I really like about UE Booms is they're no bigger than a 16.9 oz bottle of water and are of the same cylinder shape. they're incredibly easy for portability and I hear they get louder, but not better than a Bose Soundlink, but UE Boom's double-up feature gives actual stereo separation so that feature alone is better to have than most single-speakers.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 29, 2014)

Recently played through Mario 64 on Wii Vc which didn't really feel the same control wise, so I just snagged this on a ebay auction for $18 that's including shipping. Now I plan on making another full playthrough, soon as I receive it 

Ebay Pic


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 29, 2014)

Did the feet come in the deal too?


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jul 29, 2014)

Just picked up a Trigger Grip & 16gb Memory Card for my Vita for bout $20


----------



## Chary (Jul 29, 2014)

Got Rune Factory 4, for 38$. Not too bad. Sorry, Europeans!


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 29, 2014)

I kinda wanna get Rune factory 4 for the fact that It seems to hard to find. Canadian version of Gamestop is selling it for $45, I never see it on sale. I'm testing out Rune Factory 3 so If I like it enough I might get it. Might be worth to get on the eShop as it seems like something you keep coming back too.


----------



## Xexyz (Jul 29, 2014)

Well I got a new phone! It's the LG G2. (I'm kind of angry that the LG G3 came out like 2 months after I got my phone) Here is what it looks like.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 29, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Recently played through Mario 64 on Wii Vc which didn't really feel the same control wise, so I just snagged this on a ebay auction for $18 that's including shipping. Now I plan on making another full playthrough, soon as I receive it


That's a really good deal for a CIB copy.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 29, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> That's a really good deal for a CIB copy.


I was surprised, and I'm quite pleased with myself   I have another pic of the cart which is also in very good condition, I know that pic is blurry


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 29, 2014)

Bought the Ratchet and Clank Collection for Vita today


----------



## Langin (Jul 29, 2014)

From left to right: 

F(X) - Red Light, Girls Day - Everyday 3, EXO-K - Overdose, History - Psycho, VIXX - Eternity, VIXX - Voodoo

Tomorrow I'll receive this babe(for XBOX 360):


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 29, 2014)

Today i got my GBA/GBC Link Cable in the mail as well as Dance Dance Revolution GB for the Game Boy Color, DDR GB is officially the first ever Japanese game in my game collection !


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 29, 2014)

Got:
The Sims 2: Ultimate Edition for free on Origin
The free games that you could get throughout the 5 promotional giveaway weeks on PCGamer (Spacechem, Dino D-Day, Really Big Sky, Gun Monkeys, GTR Racing bundled with Race 07 and some race experience simulator(?) )

Bought:
Borderlands GOTY - 5.16eur
Metro Last Light Complete Edition - 5.60eur

It's nice that 2k is reviving the Borderlands multiplayer this summer, or by the end of it.  Now I'll be able to play with my bro and some friends while I'm away on studies.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 30, 2014)

Langin said:


> From left to right:
> 
> F(X) - Red Light, Girls Day - Everyday 3, EXO-K - Overdose, History - Psycho, VIXX - Eternity, VIXX - Voodoo
> 
> Tomorrow I'll receive this babe(for XBOX 360):


 

The cover for F(x) makes it look like they have all have black eyes 
Where do you usually buy these from? YesAsia?




emmanu888 said:


> Today i got my GBA/GBC Link Cable in the mail as well as Dance Dance Revolution GB for the Game Boy Color, DDR GB is officially the first ever Japanese game in my game collection !


That connecter makes making money in Animal Crossing on gamecube so easy it feels like cheating.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bought a $20 PSN card because i saw a lot of ATLUS games on sale yesterday on the psn and when i got home today the sale had ended(was going to get psp persona 1 and 2+ hexyz force and riviera), a SONY Wireless Stereo Headset with virtual 7.1 for $29.99+ tax new at target and an extra 8gb Vita card for $6.40+ tax at target today.
I've been finding some pretty good deals at target lately
also if anyone in the downtown Hamilton area wants a pair of the headphone, i got it at the target at center mall they still had a couple left when i got mine.



Spoiler


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 30, 2014)

3DSXLGamer said:


> The cover for F(x) makes it look like they have all have black eyes
> Where do you usually buy these from? YesAsia?
> 
> 
> ...


 

GBA and GBC Link Cable. Not GBA to GCN.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 30, 2014)

Langin said:


> Tomorrow I'll receive this babe(for XBOX 360):


The plasma lamp promo is pretty cool too


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 30, 2014)

Bought myself a new pair of Nikes for my running today for only $45, as the pair of shoes I've been using are nearly at the end of their rope after the past year and a half. Also ordered an Afterglow wired 360 controller for only $18 off of Amazon, because for some reason getting one with red led lights was cheaper by $12 than blue or green.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 30, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> GBA and GBC Link Cable. Not GBA to GCN.


 

My eyes have failed me!


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 30, 2014)

Two smile slime drinking glasses.


----------



## Langin (Jul 30, 2014)

3DSXLGamer said:


> The cover for F(x) makes it look like they have all have black eyes
> Where do you usually buy these from? YesAsia?
> 
> 
> ...



kpopmusicshop.nl I like the cover, f(x) <3 <3 <3


----------



## Chary (Jul 30, 2014)

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDYy/$(KGrHqR,!rgE jc(YSK0BQCnBOPoQQ~~60_57.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjU1/z/ALkAAOxy5QtSCopz/$T2eC16R,!zEE9s3!(YP!BSCopzl(i!~~60_57.JPG

Spent 20$ total to get these two things. My friend ended up getting me hooked into Inazuma Eleven and SAO. Now, I've been buying merchandise left and right.



Spoiler









I also got a lovely Art of Ace Attorney book. Yay!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 31, 2014)

Paid off my Pokemon Omega Ruby Pre-order, Going to Preorder Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth Premium Edition soon


----------



## Ozito (Jul 31, 2014)

I finally bought the wario games that usually end costing way to much, but not this time. Patapon 3 is quite difficult to find so I'm happy that I found this copy quite cheap too.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 1, 2014)

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/blink-and-youre?ref=cnt_dly_img


----------



## Depravo (Aug 1, 2014)

Also:






I know which one I'll be playing first.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 4, 2014)

Recently ordered eight Novi Stars dolls, one of which is slated to come in tomorrow (As in today August 4th) and the others coming in two to three weeks.

Edit #1: One package arrived today and i now have Mae Talick.
Edit #2: Two package came in today and i now have Ari Roma Orbit Beach and Nita Light with the energy pod.


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 4, 2014)

Crash Bandicoot Racing (It's Crash Team Racing in US/EUR) was priced at 617JPY
Castlevania Chronicles was at a special price of 300JPY. Backing up my PSP so those two games can be added.



Depravo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that game before. What's the name of it?


----------



## Depravo (Aug 4, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> I seen that game before. What's the name of it?


 
http://gbatemp.net/review/oddworld-abes-odyssey-new-n-tasty.168/


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 4, 2014)

I bought _Castlevania: Harmony of Despair_ (PSN) about a week back. It took a little to get into and has a bit too high of a difficulty curve at first, but it's fun to play with my girlfriend. I tried to do the multiplayer, but PSN wasn't working for me for some reason. I'll have to try again later.


----------



## avran89 (Aug 4, 2014)

Lets see...








Got a new knife to add to my weapon collection (no that doesn't make me a weirdo collecting weapons)






Got a new special edition XL






and a 250 GB Xbox 360 with several games physical and digital


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 4, 2014)

My uncle gave me a $50 ebgames gift card today


----------



## Sychophantom (Aug 5, 2014)

Got a USB NES controller today. Now to try to get an NES emulator running in XBMCBuntu for boredom times at work.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 5, 2014)

I got a Big Sister figure from Bioshock 2. 




My bioshock collection is looking pretty fuckin sexy.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 5, 2014)

I just ordered _Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow_ (GBA) off eBay. I can't wait to play it!


----------



## hundshamer (Aug 6, 2014)

I Just got the engine for this bad boy.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2014)

Costello or p1ngpong or BortzANATOR or Sicklyboy or Depravo 

My thread reached 100 pages. PLEASE STICKY IT I BEG YOU! 

--

Sold my quite new computer for something else, since I plan to keep my laptop for school.


----------



## eggmanfat120 (Aug 6, 2014)

I recently bought dragon warrior for the nes! Great game, but it is pretty frustrating! >.<


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2014)

DIY stamp kit. 







I'm stamping everything now


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 7, 2014)

Some free games during this week from steam free promotions and other giveaways. I need my library of free never gonna play games to grow.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 7, 2014)

Oneplus One 64GB Black Sandstone


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 7, 2014)

New mouse pad.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 8, 2014)

Ordered my Nvidia Shield Tablet + Controller 

Pretty much all online stores are out of stock at the moment ._. So I ordered from Nvidia's own online store, hopefully they'll get it to me quicker than anywhere else >.>


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 8, 2014)

- Pebble smartwatch
- Moga Pocket gamepad
- Shiny new 60" 3D TV. http://www.sharp-cee.com/cps/rde/xc...roduct_details.htm?product=LC60LE651E&cat=111 Pretty awesome, the 3D works well and the picture looks good. Really good price as well.

That's about it I guess. Went kinda crazy with my tax return


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 8, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
where did you get it?

Got today 16 packs of crayons, they are for my 3 year old nephew but i'll be giving them to him slowly, $0.25 each
Bought a 32GB class 10 Lexar micro sdhc for $15.80 at walmart, Sniper Ghost Warrior for $7.90 and Metal Gear Rising Revengeance for $11.30 both games at Target


Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 9, 2014)

dragonblood9999 I'm so curious! What do you mean by giving them to him slowly?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 9, 2014)

Spoiler










Baller as f*ck.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 9, 2014)

My limited edition of Disgaea 4 just shipped!!


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 9, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Ordered my Nvidia Shield Tablet + Controller
> 
> Pretty much all online stores are out of stock at the moment ._. So I ordered from Nvidia's own online store, hopefully they'll get it to me quicker than anywhere else >.>


 
I just got Mine from Gamestop
http://www.gamestop.com/android/tablets/nvidia-shield-tablet-wifi/115697
I was actly able to use my reward points and trade credit towards it so I got it for about 150.


dragonblood9999 said:


> where did you get it?
> 
> [/spoiler]



http://www.ebay.com/itm/13124185106...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 9, 2014)

Shimano SLX M662 shadow 9 speed rear mech, medium cage.

Not very exciting.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 9, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> dragonblood9999 I'm so curious! What do you mean by giving them to him slowly?


if i give them to him all at once they wont last the week(half would probably be gone within 1 day)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 9, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> if i give them to him all at once they wont last the week(half would probably be gone within 1 day)


Ah, I see what you mean. Give him one pack and when they run out or he breaks all of them, give him the other. 

Indeed, this is a good plan. 

Same thing happens to our family. Bought juice yesterday, some bitch nugget finished it today.


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Baller as f*ck.


 
Don't burn your house down.


----------



## Langin (Aug 9, 2014)

F(X) - Pink Tape
Girl's Day - Darling
B1A4 - Solo Day
SHINee - Everybody
Nu'est - ReBirth
F(x) - Electric Shock

All albums except the f(x) ones had posters with them. :3


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 10, 2014)

Got it for $11


----------



## nasune (Aug 11, 2014)

I bought an Intellivision plus twelve games, a Sega Master System (truth be told, I'd rather have a Mark III (I have the Japanese versions of the entire Sega line), but this one was so cheap I decided to take it anyway), and a Laserdisc Player.


----------



## Chary (Aug 11, 2014)

A playstation vita, and a 8GB memcard. Woohoo!


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 12, 2014)

Spoiler











Wanted to buy one for awhile now. Pic I found off of google images.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 12, 2014)

was given a 7 shelf book shelf, a wine cooler to use as a mini frigid, bought a $20 psn card and with the money i bought kenka bancho and hexyz force, still have $10 for any future sales


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeeeeeees


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Yeeeeeees


I'm afraid I'll have to confiscate that copy of Disgaea. For science purposes dood.


----------



## Bean_BR (Aug 12, 2014)

Bought yesterday inFAMOUS: Second Son. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Yeeeeeees


You have _no_ shame!


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 13, 2014)

I recommend Akiba's Trip to anyone who likes weird Beat 'em ups. It's not perfect but it's really fun imo.
Everyone already knows how I feel about Disgaea 4 so I won't say anymore lol.


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 13, 2014)

A gateway compatible 3ds
For £30


----------



## Sychophantom (Aug 13, 2014)

I think I scared the clerk at WalMart today. I bought a large plastic tarp, a crowbar, a bottle of hand sanitizer, a pair of elbow length rubber gloves, one of those face masks for when you're painting, a pair of safety goggles, a box of condoms, a box of twinkies, a bottle of Pepsi, and a large take-and-bake pizza.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 13, 2014)

bought Akiba's Trip PS3(paid $0.84 because i had a $50 gift card) Persona 3 FES for $2.50 on psn animesale(Just bought P3P 2 days ago for $5 and have it on ps2) and One Piece Pirate Warriors. going to buy the 2nd one tomorrow. might be buying the rest of the death notes Black edition(need 3 more)



Spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 13, 2014)

Sychophantom said:


> I think I scared the clerk at WalMart today. I bought a large plastic tarp, a crowbar, a bottle of hand sanitizer, a pair of elbow length rubber gloves, one of those face masks for when you're painting, a pair of safety goggles, a box of condoms, a box of twinkies, a bottle of Pepsi, and a large take-and-bake pizza.


 
Was that for a crazy cart, or did you actually need all those things?


----------



## Icealote (Aug 13, 2014)

Digitally bought Akiba's Trip and Child of Light PS Vita. Finally...stupid new router I recently got  (Netgear R7000 Nighthawk) now registers my Vita device >.<
Can't wait to game


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Aug 13, 2014)

Bought my Dot View case, a 10 ft braided micro USB cable, and the first Sword Art Online light novel.


----------



## Sychophantom (Aug 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Was that for a crazy cart, or did you actually need all those things?


 
The tarp, facemask, and gloves were for helping my uncle paint his deck furniture. The crowbar was for my car's emergency kit.

The hand sanitizer was for work, since I go through a lot of the stuff in the adult day program I work in.

The condoms were for wishful thinking with my girlfriend. The rest was dinner and snacks.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got Arkham City for 5 bucks arty: Time to finish up Asylum tho (yes, really)


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 13, 2014)

Got yet another Xbox 360 SHMUP (And still don't have the console to play it) I got Deathsmiles today and its not because of the characters. I just love SHMUPS and the really good one are on Xbox 360

And no i'm not saying Raiden on the PS3 isn't great, its just repetitive compared to a CAVE SHMUP.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2014)

Shiny


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 13, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Shiny


 
I hate you so much  

Buying directly from Nvidia was the biggest mistake ever, they won't get any more Tablets in stock until sometime next week, and I can't get any kind of refund so I could just buy it from somewhere else


----------



## Issac (Aug 13, 2014)

I just pre-ordered a Retron5 :3


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 13, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I hate you so much
> 
> Buying directly from Nvidia was the biggest mistake ever, they won't get any more Tablets in stock until sometime next week, and I can't get any kind of refund so I could just buy it from somewhere else


 
That's... enormously stupid of them. So what, they essentially get a super advance on your payment until whenever they get them back in stock? Why can't they refund you?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> That's... enormously stupid of them. So what, they essentially get a super advance on your payment until whenever they get them back in stock? Why can't they refund you?


 
There was no indication that the thing was out of stock, and of course others had bought directly from them and received their stuff so it's not like they're scamming everyone. It's just they didn't expect so many people to be grabbing them so early so there was a shortage of them. They've been scrambling since the pre-orders to get enough in stock, but they failed to actually say anything about it. I'm pretty sure if you go on their store page, it still doesn't mention it.

And they gave me some bullshit for cancelling, I called their customer support and they said once the order was processed and sent to their distributor, there was no way to cancel it in time and that if I wanted a refund, I'd have to wait to get the tablet and then return it to them.

I mean, it's understandable that they're having a stock shortage and all, but I really wish they would've said something on their site ._.


----------



## Sychophantom (Aug 14, 2014)

Ordered a new pin connector for my NES since I lost the last one I ordered before I ever installed it. Also ordered two new NES controllers.

My retro gaming area is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 14, 2014)

My Windows 7 laptop died a while back so I decided to order a MacBook Pro Retina 13" late 2013 version (because the 2014s just came out and I got $200 off a brand new 2013 one at Best Buy). Really love this machine and the display is beautiful.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 14, 2014)

Arnold Schwarzen said:


> My Windows 7 laptop died a while back so I decided to order a MacBook Pro Retina 13" late 2013 version (because the 2014s just came out and I got $200 off a brand new 2013 one at Best Buy). Really love this machine and the display is beautiful.
> 
> -snip-


 

I agree, macbooks are really nice, but I'm just not a big fan of OSX itself. Thank god for bootcamp!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 14, 2014)

Tearaway for 5€, sealed.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ghost Trick for DS three days a go


----------



## mrtofu (Aug 14, 2014)

deleted


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 14, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> Gamestick for 20 bucks at gamestop. Will use as emulator and XBMC stick.


Sheesh, that cheap? I might as well try it out, at that price. What have I got to lose?

Edit: After some research, never mind. I won't get it even for $20. No Google Play? Are they freaking kidding? No wonder it fizzled so quickly.


----------



## Chary (Aug 14, 2014)

Persona 3, for the Vita, Fire Emblem Awakening for the 3DS, and a 16GB memcard for the Vita, because 4GB just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Arras (Aug 14, 2014)

An okay-ish tier DDR mat. I suck but it's fun. It's honestly not nearly as shit as I expected it to be (the mat, not the game).


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 15, 2014)

How isn't this sticky yet? It has over 2000 posts! ._.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 15, 2014)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> How isn't this sticky yet? It has over 2000 posts! ._.


I KNOW RIGHT? My thread did not get that  
But, I brought the discussion upon the shout box, people said it's not important, and it's always on top of this forum. 
But, I love you for being someone who understands, and I'll be sending you a surprise, sir. I guess I'll never have a famous thread stickied on a famous forum


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 15, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Tearaway for 5€, sealed.


 
Good.
Good.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 15, 2014)

Just got these in the mail


----------



## VashTS (Aug 15, 2014)

I  have $50 for amazon, I just don't know what to buy...I know its not the right place but ehhhhh.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 15, 2014)

Lord of the rings the third age for Gamecube :3


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 15, 2014)

vayanui8 said:


> Just got these in the mail


Got the same printer last winter. It's a really good one, but here are an annoying thing with it:

- If you set it up Wireless, make sure your internet connection is wonderful, if it accidentally disconnects, you have to set everything up again. What I mean is, the wifi on the printer, and you need to re add the device on your desktop or laptop. 
But, 

- make sure the CD is kept safe and somewhere you remember, including the USB. Personal experience, lmfao.

Although, the cartridges don't last long.

Never mind, I take back what I say. We have a horrible experience with this printer.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 15, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Got the same printer last winter. It's a really good one, but here are an annoying thing with it:
> 
> - If you set it up Wireless, make sure your internet connection is wonderful, if it accidentally disconnects, you have to set everything up again. What I mean is, the wifi on the printer, and you need to re add the device on your desktop or laptop.
> But,
> ...


The router is top of the line so we shouldn't have too many issues.
Got a great price on the printer too. Under $200


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 15, 2014)

Just received my first reward from http://i.ntere.st :3


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 15, 2014)

bought 2 weeks ago from tinydeal a Transparent Hard Case Cover Shell for my 3DS XL because i only could find a red case and i wanted a transparent one+ this one cost me $4 when the red one wold ave cost me almost $20. now a just go to wait for the rest of my things i ordered fom Buyincoins.
I sould be getting them on monday or tuesday, Transparent Hard Case for my Vita 1000, 28 in 1 Game Card Holder Nintendo 3DS, 10 in 1 Game Card Holder for Vita(holds 2 mem cards and 8 games),Triggers Grip Enhancements for the Sony PS3 Controller *2, HDD tray for my super slim,and 3 red LEDs strips for my pc.



Spoiler: 3dsXL case


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm so happy guys. Today I received something I've been waiting for since it's announcement back in April. And it's finally here. 

The 12" tall, 24 inch long Neca Godzilla






Here he Is holding the original 6" tall, 12" long Godzilla 





Size comparison 





And Here he is taking the cake. 





EDIT; the Kaiju Shelf is looking fucking gorgeous


----------



## NeonEmerald (Aug 16, 2014)

Because why not?


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 16, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> bought 2 weeks ago from tinydeal a Transparent Hard Case Cover Shell for my 3DS XL because i only could find a red case and i wanted a transparent one+ this one cost me $4 when the red one wold ave cost me almost $20. now a just go to wait for the rest of my things i ordered fom Buyincoins.
> I sould be getting them on monday or tuesday, Transparent Hard Case for my Vita 1000, 28 in 1 Game Card Holder Nintendo 3DS, 10 in 1 Game Card Holder for Vita(holds 2 mem cards and 8 games),Triggers Grip Enhancements for the Sony PS3 Controller *2, HDD tray for my super slim,and 3 red LEDs strips for my pc.


 
Clean it everyday or it'll scratch your 3DS.


----------



## avran89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Chary said:


> 4GB just doesn't cut it.


 
That's what she said


----------



## avran89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Just got a couple games from eBay for less than 20 bucks all put together


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 17, 2014)

Today I received my Very First Monster Arts Figure. The 1964 Godzilla from Godzilla vs Mothra. Monsterarts figures are of the highest quality, with amazon detail and articulation~ 









So what else was I to do then immediately share my McDonalds with It.


----------



## Marth16 (Aug 17, 2014)

He looks happy.


----------



## boomario (Aug 17, 2014)

Got a new laptop (ativ book 6) and a Mario figurine


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 17, 2014)

bought on the PSN sale this week: One Piece Pirate Warrior's 1 & 2,Persona 3 Fes, Persona 3 portable,Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne, and Tales Of Symphonia Chronicles.
Bought P3P the day it went on sale 2 days later P3F when on sale and I had to buy it.
I am a huge Atlus and Persona/Shin Megami Tensei fan. Will be buying Digital Devil Saga 1 and 2 next week.


----------



## Smuff (Aug 17, 2014)

Dysentry


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 17, 2014)

Well i got my 4th shipment from Amazon (And had to reorder one of the dolls because they sent one of them twice)
As well as getting F1 CS:2000 and Test Drive 5 from JJGames. And i also got Deathsmiles for the Xbox 360 as well. Geez i really have to get a Xbox 360 to play those SHUMPS i bought.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 17, 2014)

I just ordered Tales of Vesperia for $21.95 new off of Amazon with my free two day shipping.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bought a Targus 4800mAh External USB Battery pack on Newegg(Canadian) for $14.99(was $35)+$5.99 for shipping. But because i had a gift card from them(for buying Hometown Story from them) the shipping was only $0.99. its one of the Shell Shocker Items they have today so if anyone need one i've heard great things about it.
hopefully i'll get it at the end of the week


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2014)

Bought Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Z yesterday for Vita.

My Shield Tablet and Controller is finally coming in tomorrow


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 19, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bought Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Z yesterday for Vita.


Do you hate yourself or something?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Do you hate yourself or something?


 
Meh, it was $7.50. I played it for like 10 minutes, it's not that bad or anything. Mostly just a button masher so far.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 19, 2014)

I can't believe I bought Battle of Z for almost $40. $7.50 after only a few months!?


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 19, 2014)

Zelda SP new in box, Drag n Derp cart and the Everdrive GB.


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bought the Tropico 4 Complete Bundle when the steam store glitch occurred.  It was damn cheap...Yeah..it was 0.27eur, but with the amount of people getting it that day, their servers crashed for most than 12 hours....I  had to wait for my activation email for more than 10 hour.
Their DRM really sucks, but I like the game to be honest.  Only after that I found out that there's a trick for it to play the game without their BS DRM. I'll most definitely use that trick when their servers are down again.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 19, 2014)

Got Mario Kart 8, CS:GO, Thief Gold, Jet Set Radio, and Secrets of Raetikon


----------



## rdurbin (Aug 19, 2014)

bought a nvidia shield, loving the thing so far.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 19, 2014)

Danganronpa bookmark 
Second reward from i.ntere.st :3


Spoiler


----------



## stereowax (Aug 19, 2014)

Just got a sweet ass deal on a PS4+games and a 4.3.0 3DS with accessories and games. Feels good to be up-to-date with the latest gaming stuff.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 19, 2014)

One of my orders from Buyincoins came today


Spoiler




























Still waiting for my ps3 super slim hdd cradle.

I forgot to add this but i bought Asura's Wrath


Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 20, 2014)

Got a JVC Car Audio System. Features: siri hands free, picks calls up for you, Bluetooth, USB port so I can charge my ipad or phone...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 20, 2014)

Neca 1994 Godzilla from Godzilla vs Space Godzilla.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 20, 2014)

Bought the latest Humble Bumble, a XiaoMi Power Bank External Battery Charger and two lifetime licences for Malwarebytes.


----------



## NewbTube (Aug 20, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Bought the latest Humble Bumble, a XiaoMi Power Bank External Battery Charger and two lifetime licences for Malwarebytes.



Malwarebytes probably one of the best programs I have ever used.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 20, 2014)

Got the doll that i hadn't got in my last Amazon order. So now i have two complete collections. Complete first wave Novi Stars and complete Orbit Beach Novi Stars.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 21, 2014)

Managed to pick up a Super Famicom copy of Final Fantasy V. Subsequently went home, clipped out the region-lock pins in the SNES, and began playing. Pics may come later if I ever turn off the Super Nintendo.

Edit: I promised pictures, here they are: http://imgur.com/a/az5ij


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 21, 2014)

I got Neca's Elizabeth Figure from Bioshock Infinite. 
Decided to do some posing with my Songbird. 





And my now positively OVERFLOWING main shelf with random gaming focus. (Which doesn't even show the whole self.)


----------



## Zaertix (Aug 21, 2014)

Let's see. Got my reproduction Bahamut Lagoon, (legit) Chrono Trigger in the mail. Now I'm just waiting on my Earthbound Uncut.


----------



## sonic2756 (Aug 21, 2014)

Been wayyyyy to long since I've played the GBA. Fixed that problem today.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 22, 2014)

Got my Targus 4800mAh External Battery pack from Newegg today and bought Pokemon White 2 for $24.99+ tax(13% where i live) and Kirby Triple Deluxe for $29.99+ tax(again 13%). both games at Target.
I went to Target to get Kirby but when i say that White 2 was also on sale i had to get it
The battery works very well. It takes about 6-7 hours to fully charge but should be able to charge my phone about 3 times before it needs to be charged itself




Spoiler


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 22, 2014)

Does it count if i say i got Disney Infinity on Wii U for free today ? If you have the Wii or PS3 version, the base will work on the Wii U version.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 22, 2014)

Just got Gold Status on Club Nintendo for registering Kirby and White 2.
Now i just need 290 more coins for platinum, so need to get some more 3DS/DS games(Pokemon Omega Ruby, Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley and Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth Premium Edition for now)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh I almost forgot


----------



## jumpman1229 (Aug 22, 2014)

sonic2756 said:


> Been wayyyyy to long since I've played the GBA. Fixed that problem today.


 
I was thinking of getting that exact same GBA from 8bit Evolution. How're you liking it?


----------



## Depravo (Aug 23, 2014)

Bought (and fitted) some semi-slick road tyres.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2014)

25$ only paid


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 24, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> Does it count if i say i got Disney Infinity on Wii U for free today ? If you have the Wii or PS3 version, the base will work on the Wii U version.


It counts


----------



## NeonEmerald (Aug 24, 2014)

Bought Boderlands 2 on Steam. $4.99.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2014)

New PC for the school year. http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...n-CA&pcname=&sku=10283993&ActiveTab=Tab_specs


----------



## NewbTube (Aug 24, 2014)

Just copped two black wii's $38.00 each.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2014)

HP Pavillion 27bw monitor. It's like a tv, but there's no borders on it. It's so sexy
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...s-led-backlit-monitor-27bw-27bw/10241324.aspx
The keyboard and mouse that came with the PC was ugly so I got this:


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 24, 2014)

more review items
keyboard and switch from newegg, and the nes30 from ngamepad (expect to see a review here soon )


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Just bought The Bridge from steam daily deal. 
Very well spent 0.99eur if you ask me.


----------



## Sychophantom (Aug 25, 2014)

I was given a cupcake today at work. A client was having a fit until he knew I got it.

I guess I am liked there.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 26, 2014)

Don't judge me.
I needed something to play after beating Danganronpa 2.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 26, 2014)

Ointment and pills, got hand foot and mouth disease from my niece
Will edit this post when I get my pc set


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 26, 2014)

Another Gamera 




And 




So long life.


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 26, 2014)

Spoiler










 
Managed to get it for 5 euros 

(Sorry for the size xD)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 26, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Don't judge me.
> I needed something to play after beating Danganronpa 2.


You already beat Danganronpa 2? Dang.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 26, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> You already beat Danganronpa 2? Dang.


Yup. It was so good.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 26, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Yup. It was so good.


 

Isn't it supposed to be out like next week in the States? Geez. 
Gamestop I work at probably will have the game a day before release.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 26, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Isn't it supposed to be out like next week in the States? Geez.
> Gamestop I work at probably will have the game a day before release.


I got a review copy here last week. It's being sold early at some Gamestop areas too.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 26, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I got a review copy here last week. It's being sold early at some Gamestop areas too.


I need to confiscate that copy for science purposes immediately.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 27, 2014)

Persona 

 4 arena ultimax hype!


----------



## NeonEmerald (Aug 27, 2014)

Bought Watch Dogs (PS4) on Amazon ($35.99). Gold box deal.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pax prime tickets


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 27, 2014)

bought a Rosewill RHSP-13006 Premium 4320 Joules Rotating outlet Power Surge Protector with RJ11 and Coax Protection from newegg with there Shell Shocker® deal for a total of $31..62.
regular price was $40+ $8 went on sale for $22 + $5 for shipping.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2014)

Playstation 4


----------



## Anfroid (Aug 27, 2014)

This came in today, hard to believe how much the price of this has gone up in a day.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2014)

New PC I wanted to show. It's life. Love the monitor. Love the PC.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 28, 2014)

Got some unexpected money from my mom


----------



## Sychophantom (Aug 28, 2014)

Amazon Prime. Cashed in a bunch of survey credit.

At the rate I've been earning it, I'll probably be ordering anything that seems interesting or shiny enough at least weekly.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 28, 2014)

Got my surge protector today and bought Super Mario 3D Land for $20 at Walmart



Spoiler: Surge Protector and game


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 28, 2014)

Debating on buying Sword Art Onlime...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 28, 2014)

I took Disgaea 4 home two days before release, having a sweet time. ;o; Privilege of working at a game shop. Gonna marry that game.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 28, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Debating on buying Sword Art Onlime...


 
the Game?


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 28, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> the Game?


Yeah.
I've been hearing good things about it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 28, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Yeah.
> I've been hearing good things about it.


 
Did it come out as a physical copy or just digital? I can't find it in any game store i go to and on amazon all i find is the Japaneses version


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 28, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Did it come out as a physical copy or just digital? I can't find it in any game store i go to and on amazon all i find is the Japaneses version


It's digital only


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 28, 2014)

Suave peacoat from China came in today as did my Kamen Rider Faiz henshin belt toy . The latter arrived blazingly fast from Japan.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 28, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> It's digital only


 
so thats why i cant find it anywhere. I probably get it next month right now Danganronpa 2 comes first, also need to get a 32gb memcard for my vita, 16gb is not enough. i wish sony would just release the 64gb memcard here


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 28, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Yeah.
> I've been hearing good things about it.


 
Friend of mine bought it, and he's conflicted. He loves the series so much but he doesn't seem to enjoy the game that much. I've played a bit of Infinity Moment and the combat feels really stiff. It's pretty much the same thing in Hollow Fragment. I'm pretty sure the game was just rushed in order to milk in the current popularity in the series.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bought a new media storage cabinet for my Novi Stars dolls.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 29, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> so thats why i cant find it anywhere. I probably get it next month right now Danganronpa 2 comes first, also need to get a 32gb memcard for my vita, 16gb is not enough. i wish sony would just release the 64gb memcard here


 
Yes. Get Danganronpa 2 over everything.
You will not regret it.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 29, 2014)

Third reward from i.ntere.st 
Attack on Titan stylus 

I also ordered Danganronpa 2 figurines, Kill la Kill figurines, and a ton of Pokemon stuff, expect that in about 10-15 days :3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 29, 2014)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Third reward from i.ntere.st
> Attack on Titan stylus
> 
> I also ordered Danganronpa 2 figurines, *Kill la Kill figurines*, and a ton of Pokemon stuff, expect that in about 10-15 days :3


 
Did you get the little Nendoroids? Or the Ryuko Figma? Ive been looking into getting them if their import prices weren't so astronomical


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 29, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Did you get the little Nendoroids? Or the Ryuko Figma? Ive been looking into getting them if their import prices weren't so astronomical


Not really nendoroids, but they are chibi figurines.

 i.ntere.st/reward/1545

I'll get one of those, but I don't know which one, it's always a surprise ^___^


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bought a Chromecast and i freaking love it ! Also ordered a complete set of Series 3 Power Discs for Disney Infinity. Sure i could do power discs trades but buying a complete set costs me less.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bought 1 manga and 2 light novels
Blood Lad Volume 1 and both Sword Art Online Aincrad books.
Kind of pissed at the mailman, because i usually get my mail by 12:30 to 1 pm. Today i got my order at 6pm and he just tossed it on to the carpet in front of my house. so anyone could have just took it. it was lucky that i was going out and saw it there.

Blood Lad was $15.05 and the Sword Art Online books where $9.58 each with a 10% coupon code on indigo



Spoiler


----------



## NeonEmerald (Aug 30, 2014)

Went ahead and bought myself a used Vita for $100. Didn't come with any accessories, so had to buy the USB cable for charging/transferring content. Another $15 on top of that. Ended up paying $115 for the whole thing.


----------



## Chary (Aug 30, 2014)

Sword Art Online and Danganronpa for the Vita. PLvsAA on the 3DS, too, as well as putting down the preorder on the MK8 DLC.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 30, 2014)

A Samsung 24 inches full HD led TV for use with the pc and a new wireless mouse. My old 4:3 screen died yesterday


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2014)

Spoiler: Pamietamy 1944










For those of you that don't know.
It's from the Warsaw Uprising.
It happened 70 years ago this month.

I also bought a new front fender (left side)
Old one had a dent and rust on it.


----------



## Flame (Aug 30, 2014)

to all the haters who think im a Nintendo and Pokemon fanboy.... can suck on this...



Spoiler


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 30, 2014)

Bought the Far Cry Compilation thingy for my 360. Mostly just wanted 3 and Blood Dragon, but getting 2 is nice too.


----------



## nasune (Aug 31, 2014)

Another convention come and gone, and these were the spoils:


Spoiler














-NintendoLand 10 euro's
-Metroid Other M 5 euro's
-Kid Icarus 5 euro's
-Super Mario 2 5 euro's
-Spike + overlay 10 euro's
-Xbox 5 euro's
-Faces of Evil 10 euro's
-DecapAttack 7.50 euro's
-Chrono Trigger 25 euro's

So yeah, a pretty decent haul.


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2014)

A thing. 



Spoiler












It does... stuff.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2014)

Veho said:


> A thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That sure is a thing. Looks like it does a lot of stuff. 

Bought a 2DS for cheapo. Be jelly ;O;


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 31, 2014)

I now own a PS4. Huh.


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I now own a PS4. Huh.


 

Welcome to the family.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2014)

THE SITUATION HAS BEEN REMEDIED


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 31, 2014)

Veho said:


> A thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I-Is that..... a blender?
Gosh i always wanted one.(not being sarcastic)


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 31, 2014)

I bought these three things:

Xbox Controller S Gamepad _(turns out it was borked and cleaning/repairing did not help - it became a donor for the shell and buttons)_
Xbox Controller S Chinese knock-off _(became a donor of the "guts", therefor creating one working gamepad)_
Xbox AV Component box by BigBen _(couldn't find an original one, but it's all the same. Still in the mail - should come soon)_


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 1, 2014)

Purchased these items yesterday\today at various flea markets.

Duck Hunt -1.99
Mario\Duck Hunt- 3.99
Ninja Turtles 2- 7.95
Excite Bike- 1.99
Sub Terrania (cib)- 6.00
Ps2 Controller 3.99
Ps1 Hardware Gameshark - 3.99 forgot to include in pic

added 9-1
Sega Genesis Gaiares original box insert -13.49 ebay. I have a perfect extra loose copy of this game so this was nice to find.



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 2, 2014)

It's here.
..But I already beaten it. :/


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 2, 2014)

just came back from buy Danganronpa 2


----------



## Qtis (Sep 3, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> It's here.
> ..But I already beaten it. :/


 
I volunteer for tribute if you happened to want to sell it


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 3, 2014)

Recently ordered DDR Konamix for 4,95 and DDR Mario Mix for 8,95 on JJGames.


----------



## Anfroid (Sep 4, 2014)

Newest arrivals


Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 4, 2014)

Just bought Accel World, Vol. 1: Kuroyukihime's Return it should arrive tomorrow


----------



## driverdis (Sep 4, 2014)

I just got Death Note, Welcome to the N.H.K, and Ghost Hunt on DVD (as no Blu-Ray version exists)


----------



## Chary (Sep 4, 2014)

I just finished Danganronpa. This was a must buy


----------



## avran89 (Sep 4, 2014)

Got all this which includes a 8 GB memory card for $210


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 4, 2014)

Got Canyon Capers from the IndieGala giveaway.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 4, 2014)

My light novel came today and they was some games on sale at Walmart so i bought KillZone Shadow Fall for $20(now i just need to get a PS4)


Spoiler


----------



## basher11 (Sep 4, 2014)

Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney and Phoenix Wright Dual Destinies.
All the objections!


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 4, 2014)

deleted


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 5, 2014)

w





WatchGintama said:


> Nisekoi volume 5 came in! It was $4.41 after a 30% off coupon.


what site did you buy them off of?


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 5, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 5, 2014)

Fourth reward from i.ntere.st (*ﾟ▽ﾟ)ﾉ
Serperior badge :3


----------



## Smuff (Sep 5, 2014)

Been on a bit of a splurge recently - Giotech RC5 gaming chair, an ipod touch 5G (cos my 2G is knackered and I hate my phone as a music player) and a car for the wife.


----------



## Heien (Sep 5, 2014)

Ordered a LG G2 black 16gb, after frying my fairly new s3 mini. Let the waiting game begin


----------



## Icealote (Sep 5, 2014)

Digitally bought Hyperdimension Neptunia Rebirth 1.

Thinking if I should buy SAO again NA version this time around since I do have the Asian Region physical cart. Also thinking if Disgaea 4 is worth it. Not sure if Danganronpa 2 is worth $40


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 5, 2014)

Just preordered The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth on Steam. Release date is on November 4th 2014. I'm hyped as fack for it!  



Spoiler: Chek out the trailer...WARNING! (NSFW) (NSFL) (NSFA)



​


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 5, 2014)

Recently bought a LAN adapter for the Wii U because the wireless in my complex is horrendous
http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-F4U047...rds=belkin+USB+LAN+adapter&tag=donations09-20

Such stability on the Wii U is something I'm not acclimated to


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 5, 2014)

Danganronpa 2 for the Vita, and bought FF13 for the PS3 for 5€.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks to local stores' outstanding sales, I bought:
Wii fit U +balance board 60€
Super luigi U 22€
Splinter cell blacklist 7
Rayman legends WiiU 15
New 3ds xl zelda ALBW Lim. Ed. 169€  

Later I'll get a shot as a prove of my recent goodies


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 5, 2014)

Icealote said:


> Digitally bought Hyperdimension Neptunia Rebirth 1.
> 
> Thinking if I should buy SAO again NA version this time around since I do have the Asian Region physical cart. Also thinking if Disgaea 4 is worth it. *Not sure if Danganronpa 2 is worth $40*


 

It is.

Also get Disgaea 4. Also worth your money.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Sep 5, 2014)

Bose Soundlink Mini


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 6, 2014)

Welp, girlfriend's dog ripped up my best pair of shoes, so I ordered something new from Amazon. 



Spoiler


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 6, 2014)

Couple 40oz's,Fat 8ball and a pound of Meat......Grill Time


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 6, 2014)

Danganronpa 2

And






Also got Disgaea 4 Vita the other day, forgot to post it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 6, 2014)

Got today at the dollar store FEAR 3 and Fallen Earth Blood Sports(not to sure about this) both for $3,mainly for FEAR 3, and a amazing spider-man 2 bookmark at Coles for $4. it was the only good one there



Spoiler
















 


Spoiler: My old bookmarks








will still use the psn card


----------



## Icealote (Sep 6, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> It is.
> 
> Also get Disgaea 4. Also worth your money.


 

Okay so I went and bought them both digitally  Almost done with Akiba


----------



## emigre (Sep 6, 2014)

This is more of things I bought a while ago:

I upgraded my tv to this baby, 32 inches and 1080p goodness. You can also see me!







I got a PS4 with Watch Dogs and TLOU. Just been playing PS+/Cross buy. Destiny will be the first time I've made any outlay on PS4 software beyond my purchase of the system:






Also got a Kindle Fire to read the Guardian on the way to work cos fuck buying newspapers:


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 6, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Danganronpa 2
> 
> And
> 
> ...


I see me.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 6, 2014)

emigre said:


> You can also see me!


 
I came.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Sep 7, 2014)

One on the left is new


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 7, 2014)

emigre said:


> You can also see me!


 
Temps biggest mystery has been solved!
I can finally die happily now <3


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 7, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I just ordered _Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow_ (GBA) off eBay. I can't wait to play it!


 
I'm just now realizing I haven't posted in a month (and have since beaten the aforementioned Castlevania game, btw). Since then, I've acquired the following (not necessarily in this order)...

_Castlevania: Curse of Darkness_: Official Strategy Guide (BradyGames)- My girlfriend and I are playing this right now, and we're tired of getting lost and looking up FAQs online. This is certainly not the most coherent Castlevania game, regarding figuring out where to go next.
_Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest_ (GBA)- For my girlfriend, as a back-to-school gift to play between classes. DKC is one of her favorite game series.
_Journey: Collector's Edition_ (PS3)- Cool game, so far (only played it once, as of yet). I haven't tried any of the bonus games, though.
_Azure Striker Gunvolt_ (3DS eShop)- This game is awesome!
_Mighty Gunvolt_ (3DS eShop)- Came as a free bonus for buying ASG. It's cool, for what it is.
_Beyond: Two Souls_ (PS3)- Bought as a gift for my girlfriend when she was having a bad day. We'll probably play it together tonight or tomorrow.
_Final Fantasy IV: The Complete Collection_ (PSP)- Not much of a Final Fantasy guy, but I really need more games for my PSP, and I'm genuinely interested in this one. The sprite upgrade and widescreen support is absolutely gorgeous.
_Guardians of the Galaxy_ movie tickets- Saw it twice with my girlfriend. Great movie.
_Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ movie ticket- Saw it on my own when my girlfriend was a trip. It wasn't that good, but it was at least entertaining.
_Guardians of the Galaxy: Deluxe Soundtrack_ (CD)- Because the score _and_ the licensed songs were so good.
_Maximum Overload (Deluxe)_ by DragonForce (CD)- I don't really listen to this band, but there's a song on this album called "Symphony of the Night," so why not?
_Scurge: Hive_ (GBA)- Was looking for a new Metroidvania to play last night (I had that itch), and accidentally stumbled on this. I don't think it's quite a Metroidvania, but a Metroid-like game in an isometric perspective is incredibly interesting, and I can't wait to play it when it gets here. I chose the GBA version over the DS version since the DS version offers no advantages aside from the second-screen map, and I want to be able to play the game on my GB Micro during breaktime at work. Though if I end up seriously loving it, I might grab the DS version too (it's insanely cheap).
_Destiny_ (PS3)- Paid off my preorder.
Turtle beach CoD BO II Kilo wireless headset- Got it from a friend for $30, so I can talk to my buddy while playing _Destiny_


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 7, 2014)

Seller's Photo


Spoiler


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 7, 2014)

Gonna get the portable console that sparked my love for portable gaming. An original Gameboy Advance.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 7, 2014)

I went ahead and bought myself that weird PS3, after already stocking up games for it without owning the console. 
For lowly 60€.


----------



## Count Duckula (Sep 7, 2014)

My 64drive arrived a few days ago, working a treat 
It's amazing the difference the 20% speed up running 60hz NTSC versions of games makes.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 7, 2014)

Just snagged this shmup from Ebay for $18.50 Wings of Wor for the genesis.



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## emigre (Sep 7, 2014)

Here's the gaems I've bought in the last two months or so:


Spoiler









Blu ray and DVD, Why am I so weeaboo? 





Got me some new converses and a coat:









Look I don't hate Nintendo!









I also got some headphones, I've never spent this much on head/earphones:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 7, 2014)

emigre said:


> Here's the gaems I've bought in the last two months or so:
> *snip*


 
GG you killed my connection with your extreme images 

Spoiler'd


----------



## emigre (Sep 7, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> GG you killed my connection with your extreme images
> 
> Spoiler'd


 

Pissing off Tom


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 7, 2014)

emigre said:


> Here's the gaems I've bought in the last two months or so:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 

Do you have a money tree or something?
If so then send me a sapling asap.


----------



## emigre (Sep 7, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Do you have a money tree or something?
> If so then send me a sapling asap.


 

Nah, I work full time and live with my parents. It helps me save money whilst having a decent amount of disposable income. It helps I don't drink or smoke and make packed lunches everyday.


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 7, 2014)

Shure SE215 IEMs and a carrying case that comes with the UE Triple.Fi 10. Also purchased an Intuos 5 Wacom Bamboo tablet for my little sister, since her tablet of around 5 years finally died out on her. Buddy of mine gameshared Destiny to me as well, so we'll be playing that on Tuesday.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 7, 2014)

My pre-order for Destiny from Gamestop got cancelled 

So I pre-ordered it from Amazon instead.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 7, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> My pre-order for Destiny from Gamestop got cancelled


Why? Did they not order enough copies to cover all the preorders or something?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 7, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> My pre-order for Destiny from Gamestop got cancelled
> 
> So I pre-ordered it from Amazon instead.


Hopefully I can find a copy since I didn't preorder at all.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 7, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Why? Did they not order enough copies to cover all the preorders or something?


 
I would assume so. The email was basically "We apologize for the inconvenience, but your preorder of BLAH BLAH has been cancelled" blah blah blah rage delete email. 

Oh well, just means I'll have to wait until mail arrives instead of picking it up from the Gamestop nearest me...


----------



## Qtis (Sep 8, 2014)

Was looking for Super Luigi U, found Mario Kart 7 for 10 euros. There were a ton of NSMB U games for 10 euros among others. Unfortunately I either had all the games on sale or they didn't interest me.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 8, 2014)

This bad boy






http://www.lg.com/uk/tvs/lg-47LB730V


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 9, 2014)

just came back from the Destiny midnight launch got a poster.
will get the game on Wednesday when i get paid


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2014)

HELLO MY BABY HELLO MY HONEY






HELLO MY RAG TIME GAAAALLLLLL


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 9, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> HELLO MY BABY HELLO MY HONEY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super jelly, ya know that right?


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 9, 2014)

More stuff from i.ntere.st 


Spoiler


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 9, 2014)

Crystal Game Boy Advance  I'm so happy to have an original GBA again


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 9, 2014)

2200th post in the thread.

I'm so proud.

lol


----------



## Chary (Sep 9, 2014)

Got a couple new things lately



Spoiler








Because OCD





Because Persona 4





because limited edition





because it was 10$


----------



## emigre (Sep 9, 2014)

Got Destiny and a free headset with it:



Spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 9, 2014)

I grabbed _Destiny_ (PS3).

#ImSoOriginal #Lel


----------



## Bean_BR (Sep 9, 2014)

Bought today The Last of Us Remastered and a PS Store prepaid card to renew my PS Plus subscription (still have some funds to buy DLCs or a game).


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 9, 2014)

This is GBAtemp. The thread title should be:
*Things you recently bought or got

;D *


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 9, 2014)

I bought three 100zł PSN scratch cards because the credit card I usually use on PSN refused to co-operate. After that, I immediately bought Destiny because I was destined to do so.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 10, 2014)

More cards from i.ntere.st :3


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 10, 2014)

Persona 4 Arena and Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 for PS3.

Thinking about preordering Arena 2 with my US account, or waiting for the European release


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bought Destiny just now, also got the Pre-order bonus DLC with it (did not pre-order the game) and bought a carpet for the desk in my room at target was $27 but was on sale for $13.50



Spoiler


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 10, 2014)

Banjo Kazooie 64


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 11, 2014)

Finally decided to switch over to a smartphone since my Nokia 6030 was finally showing signs of long use (really scratched screen, color of cover coming off,...) after 8 years of use. 
Still battery that lasted a whole week though 

Bought newly released edition of the Motorola Moto G for 185 euro (+-200 USD).
It got great reviews and is probably one of the best phones
So far pretty happy with it and can't wait to start making android apps this year at college (one of the reasons I bought it).


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 11, 2014)

Grabbed a used copy of the NA version (EU version be censored) of Last of us remastered.


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 12, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 13, 2014)

A Q88 Chinese tablet off of eBay. It should arrive in about 20 days, then I'll post pics :3


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 13, 2014)

Just picked all this up today at the flea market, various Nes titles.

edit: Also picked up a new 72 pin connector for the nes, depending on how well it works I may or may not just end up getting a nes 101



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 14, 2014)

Got Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair!
If I can believe all the reviews it's at least equally awesome as the first one


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 14, 2014)

Been wanting to try infamous out. The new Spider Jockey figure was an added bonus


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 14, 2014)

Why's the topic name changed? e_e


----------



## lismati (Sep 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I bought three 100zł PSN scratch cards because the credit card I usually use on PSN refused to co-operate. After that, I immediately bought Destiny because I was destined to do so.


My PKO debit card never ever works on a PS3. It works flawlessly both on Steam and App Store, so I don't know what's the deal. 

As for the recent purchases, I got a cheap Tetris 3DS cart. I need to finally beat 200 lines, dammit. My record is 196, so it's within reach.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 14, 2014)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Why's the topic name changed? e_e


 
What the hell? I don't want it as this title! Sorry, moderation, however, I don't want this title. The one I requested Costello is best.
Anyway, I finally got my NEW computer messed up after all the drama with my one I got before. 


Spoiler:  WARNING! Spoilers inside!








Important specs: 

*Base Features*​​
Processor Type​Intel Core i5-4460​
Processor Speed​3.2 GHz​
RAM​8 GB (DDR3 SDRAM)​
Hard Drive Capacity​1 TB​
Hard Drive Speed (Revolutions Per Minute)​7200 RPM​
Optical Drive​16X DVD+/-R/RW SuperMulti Drive​
Pre-loaded Operating System​Windows 8.1​
Graphics Card​Intel HD Graphics​


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 14, 2014)

3DS, Gateway 3DS and 32GB microSD 
looking forward to get it in my hands.

Going to be a delay as I will be sending off the 3DS to loopy to swap my current 3DS' capture card with the new one that I am getting.
Whole process? More than a month probably lol


----------



## boomario (Sep 15, 2014)

Got a PS3 Fat model, most probably hackeable, just need a compatible controller with a PS button to test him ._.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 15, 2014)

boomario said:


> Got a PS3 Fat model, most probably hackeable, just need a compatible controller with a PS button to test him ._.


 

Why's that ;o ?
Just plugin a USB controller to the PS3 and press the power button on the PS3 and there u go.


----------



## boomario (Sep 15, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Why's that ;o ?
> Just plugin a USB controller to the PS3 and press the power button on the PS3 and there u go.


he was reseted, when he starts asks to connect a usb controller and press ps button, since i don't have a controller like that yet...


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 15, 2014)

boomario said:


> he was reseted, when he starts asks to connect a usb controller and press ps button.


 

Ahhh..... that sucks lol


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 15, 2014)

Moar cardz :v


Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2014)

Got a few new socks.
Still saving up for a new timing belt + tensioner rolls + waterpump for me car.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 17, 2014)

Is this the topic which was previously named "What did you recently bought/got?" well anyway, I bought Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate and Pikmin 3 for super cheap (both came to a total of £16).


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 17, 2014)

Got a plane ticket to New York for next week to go stay with the girlfriend for a few days


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 17, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> What the hell? I don't want it as this title! Sorry, moderation, however, I don't want this title. The one I requested Costello is best.
> Anyway, I finally got my NEW computer messed up after all the drama with my one I got before.
> 
> 
> ...


i have the same pc but with a quad core AMD Processor(A10-6700 APU) clocked at 3.7 also put some red leds in it






Bought GTA SA on the GTA sale on psn for $4, bought Dead Rising of the records for $7 and Dragons Dogma Dark Arisen also for $7.
Going to buy Watch Dogs on ps3 tomorrow and i might buy South Park Stick of Truth. they both go on sale for $20 tomorrow.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 17, 2014)

Got 


NFS Most Wanted
Killzone Mercenaries
Assassins Creed Liberation 


All for my Vita....it needs some Love


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 17, 2014)

my pre-ordered Amazon Destiny copy on the PS3*


*I don't do digital shit. I prefer to *own* my games


----------



## Depravo (Sep 17, 2014)

Got a pair of these suckers to go with my new TV.






They're absolutely brilliant - feels like you're not even wearing them. Blind bastards like me can now experience 3D without wearing 2 pairs of specs at once. Apparently they work at the cinema too so recommended for that also.


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2014)

Depravo said:


> They're absolutely brilliant - feels like you're not even wearing them.


----------



## nasune (Sep 18, 2014)

I got a couple of 3D movies (Captain America: The Winter Soldier, and John Carter), some comic books (Amoras 1-3), House season 8 and a black t-shirt with yellow text as a present, and my copy of Hyrule Warriors came in today  . Unfortunately my Intellivision appears to be lost forever  .


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm probably boring with all these cards, but oh well. Fate/UBW! :3


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bought today at walmart Watch dogs for $20


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 18, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Bought today at walmart Watch dogs for $20


 
Man, that PS3 blue logo does not look very fitting they should've just stuck to the previous PS3 Slim logo for the covers (as the EU version remained intact with).

Like this one (image from an eBay seller)


----------



## VashTS (Sep 18, 2014)

watchdogs for $20?! cant believe its dropped already. i never even played it yet. 

i recently bought Gladiator Begins for PSVita for obvious reasons


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 18, 2014)

Still $40 at my Walmart.
Not worth it yet.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 18, 2014)

VashTS said:


> watchdogs for $20?! cant believe its dropped already. i never even played it yet.
> 
> i recently bought Gladiator Begins for PSVita for obvious reasons


 
yeah its a 1 week sale


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 18, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors. Gotta love that senseless mashing.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 18, 2014)

Got a Xbox 360 Holiday Bundle today at The Source for 150$ That's a hell of a good price for a brand new Xbox 360.


----------



## osirisjem (Sep 19, 2014)

Filled up again $90.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 19, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Filled up again $90.
> View attachment 10460


 
Woah, how much gas did you have originally? 
How many $/litre?
How are you? 
Why am I asking so many questions?


----------



## nasune (Sep 19, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Hyrule Warriors. Gotta love that senseless mashing.


Do you know what the system update on the disc is? I'm guessing it's 5.x and, well, I don't want to update my WiiU beyond the hackable firmwares.


----------



## VashTS (Sep 19, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Filled up again $90.
> View attachment 10460


 

But in US thats like $50? My car usually takes about $40-45

quick google search gave me $82! DAMN you drive a H2 or sumthin?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 19, 2014)

A Commodore MPS-803 printer. Hopefully a Commodore 64 will follow.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 19, 2014)

College Debt... Lot's of it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 19, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> College Debt... Lot's of it.


 
Well, just eat a lot of rice and you'll feel better!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 19, 2014)

Another shmup for the genesis Whip Rush and Little Nemo for the nes.  I should be able to get that sticker off of whip Rush, I hate when people do that. least I got it for a decent price 18.99 including shipping



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 19, 2014)

nasune said:


> Do you know what the system update on the disc is? I'm guessing it's 5.x and, well, I don't want to update my WiiU beyond the hackable firmwares.


 

Dunno, I just let it update. But I guess I was already on 5.x and it just downloaded the game update.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Really good condition GBA SP AGS-101 $9
PS2 Slim, A/V, PSU, Logitech PS2 Wireless Controller, Memory Card and Ratchet & Clank Up Your Arsenal $30


----------



## osirisjem (Sep 19, 2014)

VashTS said:


> But in US thats like $50? My car usually takes about $40-45
> quick google search gave me $82! DAMN you drive a H2 or sumthin?


 
It was my wife's Acura RDX.
Takes Premium ... so it's $1.50/Liter or $5.67 Gallon.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 19, 2014)

Put $25 in my gas tank, filled it from <1/4 tank ;O;O; 

Also bought some more clothes and shit.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 19, 2014)

A Link Between Worlds was great and Bravely Default is pretty good but in all truth this game is the reason I bought a 3DS.


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 19, 2014)

Something that isn't video game related. Tis what happens when you're tall and skinny. Need a XL shirt. Edit: inb4 someone tells me to go make my bed.


Spoiler


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 19, 2014)

Depravo said:


> *snip*
> 
> A Link Between Worlds was great and Bravely Default is pretty good but in all truth this game is the reason I bought a 3DS.


 
Can't decide if I buy that game or wait for Smash Bros.  I am going to get both of course, but I probably will postpone Theatrhythm.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 20, 2014)

Dis shirt.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 20, 2014)

While everyone is too busy playing Smash Bros, I ordered Hyrule Warriors


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2014)

well i have atm on my pre order list:
smash bros 3d
Pokemon omega ruby steelcase edition
kingdom hearts 2.5 hd remix limited edition


----------



## Pagio94 (Sep 20, 2014)

A friend of mine gifted me of one of his two psps. I installed 6.60pro permanent and I'm enjoying a lot Persona 3


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 21, 2014)

FOR NO REASON AT ALL 






This is in preparation for ssb 3ds.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 21, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Dis shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Wanted that one too.  But shipping to Germany is expensive.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 21, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Dis shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Where can I buy!?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 21, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Where can I buy!?


 

Fangamer 

I also bought Theatrhythm and completely paid my preorder of Smash Bros.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 21, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Where can I buy!?


 

Fangamer. Didn't know that they had such great stuff.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 21, 2014)

Limited Edition Mario Kart DS for bout $20


----------



## emigre (Sep 21, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Dis shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 

It looks like I know what I'm buying after pay day.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 21, 2014)

Humble Indie Bundle 12


----------



## Clarky (Sep 21, 2014)

Found Mario Golf Advance Tour at a yard sale for a buck, I was delighted


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 21, 2014)

I broke up with my girlfriend and acquired singlehood. Does that count?


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 21, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I broke up with my girlfriend and acquired singlehood. Does that count?


 

Freedom.......Sweet Glorious Freedom!!!!!!!!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 21, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Freedom.......Sweet Glorious Freedom!!!!!!!!


 
It wasn't quite _that_ bad.


----------



## Pagio94 (Sep 21, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I broke up with my girlfriend and acquired singlehood. Does that count?


Yeah. You got freedom and games and everything


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 21, 2014)

Who keeps changing the damn name of this thread  

Went out for my Birthday dinner today, got 3 $50 PSN cards, $25 Amazon gift card, and a big ass bag of Sour Patch Kids Extreme cuz they're kickass. 

So I'll be pre-ordering Lords of the Fallen and then...I dunno, do something with the other $40 PSN shit.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 21, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Filled up again $90.
> View attachment 10460


 
For that much it better be stored inside a garage.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 21, 2014)

Managed to get Pokemon Silver for the GBC, lets the good times roll on


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 21, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> a big ass bag of Sour Patch Kids Extreme cuz they're kickass


 

EXTREME!!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 21, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Who keeps changing the damn name of this thread


 
Happy birthday. But I am MAD at the moderator who changed it to Things you recently acquired. MY TITLE WAS WHAT I WANTED FOR MI THREAD
so good for that ahaheh.
Anyway, i boughting a lot of things:
Doctor Dre headphone for my new computhar.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 21, 2014)

Just got this shmup from Ebay for $23.69 (Darius 2\Sagaia)  on the Genesis also purchased D-Force for the Snes for like 2.99 at a comic book store. Should keep me busy for awhile.  



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Who keeps changing the damn name of this thread
> 
> Went out for my Birthday dinner today, got 3 $50 PSN cards, $25 Amazon gift card, and a big ass bag of Sour Patch Kids Extreme cuz they're kickass.
> 
> So I'll be pre-ordering Lords of the Fallen and then...I dunno, do something with the other $40 PSN shit.


Not sure how large your Lord of the Rings fandom is but I'm picking up Shadow of Mordor about a week or so from now for PS4 and it's the most hyped I've ever been for a lord of the rings game ever. Either that or the Evil Within is coming out soon as well so there's some ideas o3o

Speaking of getting things funny story. Awhile back, I threw out a gag offer on a Fire Emblem figure because the guy wanted 115 bucks for it. I offered him $30 and well...
He accepted and than...






I now own one very provocative Statue


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Sep 22, 2014)

Free 750GB Hard Drive  Had to deal with 3 mail in rebating but eventually ended up getting the hard drive for free!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 22, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Not sure how large your Lord of the Rings fandom is but I'm picking up Shadow of Mordor about a week or so from now for PS4 and it's the most hyped I've ever been for a lord of the rings game ever. Either that or the Evil Within is coming out soon as well so there's some ideas o3o


I'll be PC master racing Shadow of Mordor and Evil Within. ;O;


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 22, 2014)

Just bought Super Mario Collection what is possibly v1.0 (for speedrunning, glitches and casual play). It's the Japanese version of Super Mario All-Stars.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 22, 2014)

another free review item


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 22, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> another free review item


 
you need to pass that my way... i was just saying today i needed a new router due to my current one dropping connection.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 22, 2014)

Got a free t-shirt coupon from ShirtPunch. Still deciding on what shirt to get.


----------



## Anfroid (Sep 23, 2014)

Spoiler









She came in over the weekend. Didn't realize how big she was, she doesnt fit in my display case haha, I'll probably buy a bigger case in the next few weeks


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 23, 2014)

Just bought :

Steamworld Dig - Digital
Hot Shots International - Physical

For Vita


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 23, 2014)

FIFA 15 CD KEY for £15 ! Comes with bloody 40 Ultimate Team gold packs 
(i dont spend money on ultimate team, so these 40 is a big deal to me lol)


----------



## yusuo (Sep 23, 2014)

Just bought weetabix and orange juice with pulp, its all about the orangey bits


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 23, 2014)

Tropico 3


----------



## Kippykip (Sep 23, 2014)

A dell latitude C610
And installed 98 on it of course


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Got the following gifts:*
Warlock Master of the Arcane
Receiver
Tropico 3 - Steam Special Edition

-All of them from the Free Game of Monday HumbleBundle primotion during the Back to School week(s)-

*Bought the following:*
The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth Soundtrack - 2eur (-33% for those who own the Original game)


Spoiler: Pre Ordered Shadow of Mordor - 22.92eur











 
Can't wait for the 30th so that I can finally play Mordor!


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 24, 2014)

Got Disney Infinity 2.0 today for PS4.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mooore cards. Now I have a full deck of Madoka Magica cards 


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2014)

also preorderd pokemon alpha sapphire steelbook edition
so my list now atm is:
pokemon alpha sapphire steelbook edition
pokemon omega ruby steelbook edition
smash bros 3ds
kh 2.5 limited edition

my preorder list is getting bigger and bigger xD
Gen 3 hype is getting real


----------



## avran89 (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 24, 2014)

bought today
Thief for PS4 $20 at staples and bought the "Limited Edition" Destiny hard cover Strategy guide for $24 at walmart( it was $41+ a 40% discount)


Spoiler
















i don't like to buy Strategy guides but this one looks pretty cool


Just came back from Walmart again, my mom asked me to get her something there, and bought South Park Stick of Truth PS3 for $20



Spoiler: South Park Stick of Truth


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 25, 2014)

Just got my moto X in the mail! this is ajust a pic I found online though since I cant exactly have the phone take a picture of itself XD


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 26, 2014)

I bought two Xbox 360 Controllers for Windows, SMT: Digital Devil Saga and Digital Devil Saga 2 (PS2), Megaman X: Maverick Hunter (PSP), a Chie Wall Scroll and two pins of Rise-Chan and Naoto-Chan.



Spoiler: Wall Scroll and Pins


----------



## elmoemo (Sep 26, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> Got Disney Infinity 2.0 today for PS4.


Hope to get my 360 version next week.

Recently got some rare power discs, and selling my retro consoles for an rgh xbox. Got a free 19inch HD TV so I can game while the better half watches TV


----------



## Anfroid (Sep 26, 2014)

Spoiler









She arrived yesterday along with another figure that's a little NSFW so I probably won't post her here.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 26, 2014)

Just bought FFXIV for PS4 to play with my friends.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 26, 2014)

2 pair of new OTK socks.
320 GB 360 HDD review sample.
Limited edition Halo 2 <3


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bought 1GB ram for my old ass Dell tower (so it'll have 2GBs of ram in total) because if I were to spend too much then I'd go with a brand new tower!


----------



## Depravo (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 26, 2014)

MTK6592 non - brand phone. Man this thing is awesome! Scores higher than galaxy s5. Only downside was battery but I got battery replaced with S5 battery. Super good purchase!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 26, 2014)

Welp, just bought Celice's HD 7970 for $150  That'll certainly up my performance a bit...now to upgrade my CPU.


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 26, 2014)

Stuck it in a album to make things easier. http://imgur.com/a/RCRAq


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 27, 2014)

another ebay auction, $12.72 including shipping


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 27, 2014)

Depravo said:


>


 
Nice.

You think Nintendo's going to put another sticker on the games saying "ALSO COMPATIBLE WITH NINTENDO NEW 3DS"? Most likely.


----------



## Pagio94 (Sep 27, 2014)

Depravo said:


> Spoiler


I want it. Too bad my 3ds right now is in a tech shop for repairs


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 27, 2014)

Only with combination of sale and g2a did I even consider buying the Valve pack


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 28, 2014)

Just got back from a auction, nabbed a ps2 game lot for $5. Also purchased a model 1 genesis with controller\hookups\psu for $15



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Plstic (Sep 28, 2014)

Just built this a few days ago.


----------



## nasune (Sep 28, 2014)

I got a pretty good haul on today's convention, so let's see. There was an boxed Odyssey 200 for 5 euro's, two modules for a P2000T for one euro, a copy of Rocket Robot on Wheels for 2 euro's, two choose your own adventure Mario books for 10 euro's, two controllers (one of them boxed) for one euro each, an Atari 1040ST with mouse and monitor (model SM124) for 10 euro's, an Atari Floppy drive (model SF314) for 3 Euro's, F-19 Stealth Fighter (CIB) for the ST for one euro, a MLF-80 MSX computer and a HB-F700P MSX2 computer for 10 euro's, and a boxed Sega SG-100 II for 10 euro's (it is missing the controllers and power supply though).


Spoiler



The Odyssey:



P200T modules:



Rocket:



Mario books:



the controllers:






(this was in the box as well, does anyone know what this is?)



Atari stuff:



MSX stuff:






And the SG-1000:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 29, 2014)

Someone gave me an iPhone 4 for free today.  

I think I'm just gonna keep it for a while, use it for Infinity Blade or something...or maybe as just a straight up music player


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 29, 2014)

Just bought Valve Complete Pack for no more than 11.39eur. I just had to get it! Facking amazing price for so many games 


Spoiler: Yeah b1chezzz


----------



## avran89 (Sep 29, 2014)

Got Yu-Gi-Oh Zexal




And Disgaea 4


----------



## Pagio94 (Sep 29, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Someone gave me an iPhone 4 for free today.


What the?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 29, 2014)

Pagio94 said:


> What the?


 
Was at a Sprint store, deciding on my next upgrade in a couple weeks and some guy upgraded from the iPhone 4 to the iPhone 6, said he didn't need his iPhone 4 anymore, and asked if anyone wanted it


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 30, 2014)

Got back from New York today, and yknow what they say. No holding onto money there. 





To go more in depth


Spoiler








The Neca Booker Dewitt figure. You can expect GBATemps VERY FIRST figure review to be on this guy!  
Photo for showing him off 









Got these both for 30 bucks, excited to play em both. 





So these little guys are the newest craze of Collectibles to hit Disney Stores, Tsum Tsum's. Originally only sold in Tokyo, I was in New York for the opening weekend of them so I made sure to get the initial Winnie the Pooh set. I'll be collecting a lot more of these guys, they come in 3.5 inch, 11 inch, and 1 1/2 foot lengths. I'll be collecting the smaller ones for space purposes 






The Bandai King Ghidorah. Been lookin for him for a little while, finally found him at a comic store in NY for $15. 





Got these at the Launch day of Hyrule Warriors at Nintendo world. Completes my Wind Waker Plushie set and makes a nice addition to the Zelda Shelf 









This was actually purchased from Rooster Teeths site, but it's an Achievement Hunter Varsity Hoodie, for the Achievement Whore in me


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 30, 2014)

Today I bought Final Fantasy XIII-2, Lightning Returns and Battlefield 3 for the PS3 for a total of 20€.


----------



## darkseekerliu (Sep 30, 2014)

Just bought a pair of white Wii u Pro controllers.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 30, 2014)

dot dot dot


----------



## Sychophantom (Sep 30, 2014)

I got a sinus infection.


----------



## Shorkio (Sep 30, 2014)

I bought TES III: Morrowind.


----------



## emigre (Sep 30, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> dot dot dot


 


You bought a Teddie sex blow up doll?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 30, 2014)

emigre said:


> You bought a Teddie sex blow up doll?


 
This was also my first thought.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> dot dot dot


 
isnt that the bonus you get with p4a ultimax?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 30, 2014)

riyaz said:


> isnt that the bonus you get with p4a ultimax?


Yeah. Bought Ultimax today.


----------



## Devin (Sep 30, 2014)

This, this, and this.

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 1, 2014)

Picked up my copy of P4AU and put in preorders for smash 4, Pokemon OR, and Persona Q


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 1, 2014)

Me want Persona 4 Arena Ultimax too.  Pity it's still a month and a half away in Europe.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 1, 2014)

I may as well see the series through to it's dreadful conclusion.


----------



## emigre (Oct 1, 2014)

Depravo said:


> *Lighting sadly returns*
> I may as well see the series through to it's dreadful conclusion.


 

You have my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 1, 2014)

Smash Bros for 3DS. And I'll probably get some new cables for my headphones, cuz I broke that like a minute ago.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 1, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Smash Bros for 3DS. And I'll probably get some new cables for my headphones, cuz I broke that like a minute ago.


You got it early!?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 1, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> You got it early!?


 

Release would be Thursday in Germany, and I'm allowed to take games a day earlier from work home, so yee. I got it early.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 1, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Release would be Thursday in Germany, and I'm allowed to take games a day earlier from work home, so yee. I got it early.


If Amazon doesn't charge my card by tomorrow I'm gonna...walk to GameStop and buy the game there...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 1, 2014)

Depravo said:


> I may as well see the series through to it's dreadful conclusion.


 
I played the demo for this and it's actually not half-bad. Gameplay-wise, anyhow.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 1, 2014)

Welp, definitely for sure just bought my new CPU. Intel i5 3470, since I don't care about overclocking


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 1, 2014)

Paid off my copy of Harvest Moon 3D The Lost Valley and Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth: The Wild Cards Premium Edition(can't wait for P5)
Bought a 1TB 2.5 Samsung HDD for a friend, was altogether $75(with tax and shipping) for his PS3
Bought a 2.1 50W Sylvania Pc speaker for $20 a Verbatim 8GB dog tag USB drive $7.
Finally bought Freddy vs Jason on Blu-ray for $7, Resident Evil HD Trilogy Blu-ray for $10 Adventure Time Explore the Dungeon Because I DONT KNOW! for $10(part of the gift im getting my nephew for his birthday)


Spoiler: pics








And finally bought


Spoiler: glutton for punishment



Aliens Colonial Marines for $10


----------



## VashTS (Oct 2, 2014)

I got an xbox 360 for $25 with a controller. Sold for $44 to cover Smash Bros for 3DS got to keep controller!

Got $20 back on amazon because the seller was desperate to not have negative feedback! In paypal now awaiting a purchase.

Got a DS Lite with minor scuffing on the body for $20.


----------



## Marth16 (Oct 2, 2014)

Got my copy of smash bros. today.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 2, 2014)

I bought Monster Monpiece yesterday, I gotta say... I look like a perv when rubbing those cards in public. z.z


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 3, 2014)

Spoiler: birthday loot part A


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 3, 2014)

Smash Bros is in the town next to mine so it will be mine tomorrow!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 3, 2014)

bought a Logitech K360 keyboard for $25 and bought Uncharted 3 GOTY edition for $20 at walmart



Spoiler


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 3, 2014)

Got a Candlehead and a Snowanna plushie from Amazon today, gonna get SSB tomorrow.


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 3, 2014)

The tablet I've been talking about a few weeks ago has finally arrived  it even came with a OTG cable, so I could connect my controller, keyboard etc.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 3, 2014)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> The tablet I've been talking about a few weeks ago has finally arrived  it even came with a OTG cable, so I could connect my controller, keyboard etc.


 
I have that exact same controller! I've had it for years! 

Anyway, I picked up Hyrule Warriors last Friday (forgot to mention that). Also I picked up 2 copies of Super Smash Bros. for 3DS today. #Nintendude #ImSoOriginal #Lel#


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 4, 2014)

Waiting on a Jubileena plush, a Minty Zaki plush, Guitar Hero 2 for Xbox 360 and the first Mona the Vampire book.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 4, 2014)

Got Smush Bri's for the 3DS. It's pretty meh. ;O;O


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 4, 2014)

Went to the midnight for smashbros the other night and got it. I'm happy with it as a training/local game, the online is ATROCIOUS.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 4, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Went to the midnight for smashbros the other night and got it. I'm happy with it as a training/local game, the online is ATROCIOUS.


 
It's weird, I hear the local multiplayer has shit netcode and the online is good-ish. I think the multiplayer in general is just shit or something


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 4, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's weird, I hear the local multiplayer has shit netcode and the online is good-ish. I think the multiplayer in general is just shit or something


Well it is Nintendo, if it doesn't have a wire and you're not sitting on your couch, multiplayer is a head scratcher for them ;O;


----------



## NeonEmerald (Oct 4, 2014)

From Ebay


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 4, 2014)

picked up smash for 3ds last night


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 4, 2014)

Received my Smash 3DS book and bought Splinter Cell (the first game of the series) for the Original Xbox (only cost me 35 pennies which is 55 cents in US currency).


----------



## loco365 (Oct 4, 2014)

Managed to find a Hyperkin Supaboy at a game store here in the city. Paid $100 ($25 more than online), but at least I'm not paying for shipping and waiting two weeks, alongside the possibility of duty fees.


----------



## Chary (Oct 4, 2014)

Smash 3DS, of course. Online play with anyone is terrible. How could you get online so terribly wrong, Nintendo?


----------



## emigre (Oct 5, 2014)

Got myself a new monitor, LED, 21 inches and game mode which is pretty nice.



Spoiler











 

Games I picked up, due to sales and what not, I only spent about £75 the lot combined which is nice. Not shown is Transistor which I bought for PS4.


Spoiler
















 



Blu ray and my Kirby soundtrack from Club Ninty 


Spoiler










 

Got new covers for my Vita and 3DS XL from SF bags. And now they look very lovely.


Spoiler


----------



## Depravo (Oct 5, 2014)

I paid the ransom to get the rest of my game.


----------



## 1NOOB (Oct 5, 2014)

there was a pile of thing to give nest to my friend apartment , he said her neighbor put it there .
one big box was for a big black fan, so i thought nice its always too hot in summer cant say no . take the box on my way to the bus .
waiting for the bus i decide to look inside .




>


 
thrustmaster force feedback . perfectly working , iv been playing burnout paradise for the last few days .


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 6, 2014)

A new place to live. 

Also, I seemingly got a scammed internet connection here, as we have a contract for 16k Internet, but we only get like 3k.


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 6, 2014)

I just ordered Outrun 2 for the Original Xbox.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 6, 2014)

A little late to the party...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 6, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's weird, I hear the local multiplayer has shit netcode and the online is good-ish. I think the multiplayer in general is just shit or something


*Points to the quote in your signature*


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Oct 6, 2014)

Chary said:


> Spyro: A Hero's Tail (GC)
> Sly 2: Band of Theives (PS2)
> Can of Tuna (Food)


 
I've been looking for Spyro: A Hero's Tail where did you find it please share please 

I recently bought ShovelKnight for 3DS when I had my 2DS


----------



## Chary (Oct 6, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I've been looking for Spyro: A Hero's Tail where did you find it please share please


 
My gamestop had it, actually. They were trying to off their last PS2 games on the cheap.


----------



## Marth16 (Oct 6, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> A new place to live.
> 
> Also, I seemingly got a scammed internet connection here, as we have a contract for 16k Internet, but we only get like 3k.


 
Don't forget you only signed up for a contract up to 16k.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 6, 2014)

Marth16 said:


> Don't forget you only signed up for a contract up to 16k.


 

Yeah, I know. I hate that vague wording "up to".


----------



## avran89 (Oct 6, 2014)

Got a couple of 3ds games over the weekend, although the sticker says $24.99 I got Mario Golf for 10 bucks


----------



## Marth16 (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh forgot to mention, got the limited edition of curtain call.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Oct 6, 2014)

Chary said:


> My gamestop had it, actually. They were trying to off their last PS2 games on the cheap.


 
Cool now I have another reason to go to gamestop of course after I buy either the White New Nintendo 3DS or the Meta Blue New Nintendo 3DS XL


----------



## Issac (Oct 6, 2014)

emigre said:


> Got myself a new monitor, LED, 21 inches and game mode which is pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


WTF mate? You've got a 7" just laying on your desk like that? It'll get scratches! :o


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 7, 2014)

2 HP T5325 Thin client computers (gone turn one into a simple fileserver)
5 Xbox games:
Red Dead Revolver
Black
GTA 3
Flat out
Prince of Persia
and 2 limited edition xbox controllers
A crystal one and a translucent green one.


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 7, 2014)

After getting my first order for the first Mona the Vampire book cancelled, i re-ordered it from another website. Here's hoping this time i get it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2014)

bought the circle pad pro, removed the circle pad, and put in in my 3ds xl


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 8, 2014)

Afew things over the past week
Shmup for the Genesis, Arrow Flash
2 broken no TMSS genesis's- I've already repaired one (power switch), the other I believe the actual cpu is bad. I'm going to socket and replace it.
Donkey Kong Country 1 and 2 for the Snes.
1x Hitachi HD68000 processor- to replace the cpu in the genesis.


Spoiler: Pics


----------



## endoverend (Oct 8, 2014)

Smash bros. 3ds and sadly it's taken over my life


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 8, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Smash bros. 3ds and sadly it's taken over my life


"Sadly"?


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 8, 2014)

Stack-able Kirbys


















They are not that easy to stack though


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 8, 2014)

Are they sticky? They look sticky.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 8, 2014)

3D glasses that don't work on my 3D TV


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 8, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Are they sticky? They look sticky.


 
No. They are hard plastic.

It's just a balancing act to get them to stack, they don't have anything to help them.


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 8, 2014)

I bought the Hero Siege DLC (Collector's Edition)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 8, 2014)

Can't wait to get my hands on the definitive Super Smash Bros. of the 8th gen!


----------



## Vipera (Oct 8, 2014)

Monster Hunter 3DS.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 8, 2014)

Preordered my Next Neca Godzilla today, can't wait for it to arrive, the 1984 edition


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 8, 2014)

bought 2 gba nyko worm lights $1 each and a new desk chair


Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 8, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> *Can't wait to get my hands on the definitive Super Smash Bros. of the 8th gen!*


 
3DS version is already out though. O_O


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 9, 2014)

People keep talking about the Pi and I always want to get one despite knowing I'll never do anything with it and well goddamn it I have disposable income so fuck you all I bought one 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LVAFC7Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 < This kit, to be exact.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 9, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> People keep talking about the Pi and I always want to get one despite knowing I'll never do anything with it and well goddamn it I have disposable income so fuck you all I bought one
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LVAFC7Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 < This kit, to be exact.


It's worth it (though 35$ isn't that much in the first place ) THere's so much you can do with it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 9, 2014)

just paid for my 1 year subscription of crunchyroll($60)


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 9, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> just paid for my 1 year subscription of crunchyroll($60)


 
I'd have saved the $60 and torrented the shit out of everything.


----------



## NeonEmerald (Oct 9, 2014)

Destiny off of ebay for $39 (PS4). Didn't feel like getting the game new at the $60 price point.

Renewed my PS Plus subscription as well. 1 month.


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 9, 2014)

Turtle Beach PX4


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 9, 2014)

Zerousen said:


> I'd have saved the $60 and torrented the shit out of everything.


 
who says i don't


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 10, 2014)

Seen this pop up on Craigslist and just had to have it, I feel alittle guilty for some reason Got both of these together for only $30. Zelda 2 does have alittle discoloration on the front but I still think I got a good deal.







Spoiler: More Pics


----------



## Depravo (Oct 10, 2014)

Some chocolate.


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 10, 2014)

Been getting orders in this week. Yesterday i got Outrun 2 for Xbox and today i got my Minty Zaki plush.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Oct 10, 2014)

Depravo said:


> Some chocolate.


Just some?


----------



## Flame (Oct 10, 2014)

Depravo said:


> Some chocolate.


 

you really want to win that Kindle.


----------



## Devin (Oct 10, 2014)

Excuse my XL's terrible camera.



Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 11, 2014)

my friend bought Diablo 3 Ultimate Evil Edition for ps3 so he gave me Diablo 3 for ps3 for us to play together, because we're kind of getting tired of Destiny(to many hacker)



Spoiler


----------



## avran89 (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 12, 2014)

Bossman upped my hours again, so I pre-ordered Borderlands the Pre Sequel because fuck your opinions I like playing games with friends ;O;

EDIT: Also, people need to stop posting large images without using spoilers, as it makes the thread a mile long and having it consistently increase as the large images load in is annoying as hell.


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 12, 2014)

Probably gonna buy a PlayStation TV so i can have a low-cost Vita that can still connect to PSN. Not updating my 3.18 Vita at all.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 12, 2014)

Most recently, I bought a month of members (for my friend) for Runescape, so we could play the oldschool RS thing Jagex launched last year.
Don't you judge me, it's fun with friends 




Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bossman upped my hours again, so I pre-ordered Borderlands the Pre Sequel because fuck your opinions I like playing games with friends ;O;
> 
> EDIT: Also, people need to stop posting large images without using spoilers, as it makes the thread a mile long and having it consistently increase as the large images load in is annoying as hell.


 
Wouldn't be so bad if morons didn't constantly quote the pictures instead of snipping them.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 12, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Most recently, I bought a month of members (for my friend) for Runescape, so we could play the oldschool RS thing Jagex launched last year.
> Don't you judge me, it's fun with friends
> 
> 
> ...


 
HAHA, I remember runescape!
I used to play like 7 years ago! But soon they started making you pay for membership for EVERYTHING, so I quit.
I came back at one point last year, but everything was so unfamiliar, and... blah.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 12, 2014)

endoverend said:


> HAHA, I remember runescape!
> I used to play like 7 years ago! But soon they started making you pay for membership for EVERYTHING, so I quit.
> I came back at one point last year, but everything was so unfamiliar, and... blah.


 
Modern runescape is complete bloated, casualized garbage.
Which is exactly why a sizeable portion of the population jumped ship to Runescape 2007.
Jagex now does multiple community polls that everyone playing can vote for and if they achieve 75% Yes votes, it gets put in the game.
So far it feels very much like Runescape did back in 2007, but it has some features and items from more recent updates. It's done pretty damn good so far of capturing the old RS feel the game has since lost.
I find the community to be miles better than 'regular' runescape.

The fact that it's members only is a bit of a shame, but at the same time it's hilarious that RS2007 has about 15-20k concurrent players at all times who are members, whereas the 'regular' runescape has only about a steady 50k members AND free players. It's pretty clear very few people like the direction RS went in, sadly f2p players are stuck with it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 12, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Most recently, I bought a month of members (for my friend) for Runescape, so we could play the oldschool RS thing Jagex launched last year.
> Don't you judge me, it's fun with friends
> 
> Wouldn't be so bad if morons didn't constantly quote the pictures instead of snipping them.


 
Don't feel bad, I did the same thing a couple months ago  

And yeah, people need to start snipping images from quotes as well. I've talked to some mods about it, and they'll start enforcing this policy if members choose not to.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 12, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Modern runescape is complete bloated, casualized garbage.
> Which is exactly why a sizeable portion of the population jumped ship to Runescape 2007.
> Jagex now does multiple community polls that everyone playing can vote for and if they achieve 75% Yes votes, it gets put in the game.
> So far it feels very much like Runescape did back in 2007, but it has some features and items from more recent updates. It's done pretty damn good so far of capturing the old RS feel the game has since lost.
> ...


 
OMFG, that's awesome that Jagex would do something cool like that.
So is RS2007 just... runescape like it was in 2007?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 12, 2014)

Laptop's HD died today, lucky I had everything backed up. purchased a new WD 1tb 5400rpm. and also picked up a atari 2600 lot at the auction, the Console is a little dirty but it came with 15 games\paddles and 2 controllers all with the instruction manuals and the owners manual which was neat. Got it for $30


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 12, 2014)

endoverend said:


> OMFG, that's awesome that Jagex would do something cool like that.
> So is RS2007 just... runescape like it was in 2007?


 
Yeah. The last full backup they did was in 2007. So they decided to launch that version for members, and it's actually quite popular.
It's basically the same thing but like I said, the polls do get content added. But from what i've seen and read, it's all really good content (because it requires 75% of votes to be Yes to get in), none of the crap Jagex shoved down peoples throats and killed the game with. The game is actually going in a very good direction. If you're interested, i'd check out the site. Lots of info for 2007.

anyway...we're getting pretty offtopic, lol.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 12, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Yeah. The last full backup they did was in 2007. So they decided to launch that version for members, and it's actually quite popular.
> It's basically the same thing but like I said, the polls do get content added. But from what i've seen and read, it's all really good content (because it requires 75% of votes to be Yes to get in), none of the crap Jagex shoved down peoples throats and killed the game with. The game is actually going in a very good direction. If you're interested, i'd check out the site. Lots of info for 2007.
> 
> anyway...we're getting pretty offtopic, lol.


 
It's members only though... right?


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 12, 2014)

I bought a Palit GTX 970 Jetstream the other day. My monitor is VGA only and the image flickers in some games. I guess a monitor is next on my list.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 12, 2014)

endoverend said:


> It's members only though... right?


 
Yep, sadly it is. I believe they did a poll to gauge interest, and it was enough that current memberships would be all it took to get in, but didn't have enough interest to let f2p in as well. Which sucks for them but at the same time, I think it makes the poll system work a lot better. It's a lot harder to just make a zerg legion of accounts to skew votes that way.

Plus RS membership is sooo cheap. I think I paid like...$8 CAD for a month, and I have a 3month sub which means I pay even less per month. Iunno. I think it's worth it.


----------



## Anfroid (Oct 13, 2014)

just got back from day 2 of Miku Expo and got a sizable haul 



Spoiler











also got Smash Bros 4 3DS


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't even own Disney Infinity but 


Spoiler










I like the Marvel thingies.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 13, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I don't even own Disney Infinity but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
*Insert obligatory spoilerific Groot quote here*


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 13, 2014)

Spoiler: birthday loot part B









(Only the mouse and pad are new)





(Had some fun trading CSGO items and got this gem






Also got a Steelseries 3H headset


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 13, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> Spoiler: birthday loot part B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I like the calculator that you've got there.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 14, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I like the calculator that you've got there.


 
Oh yes, the Nspire is fun to use in AP Calc


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 14, 2014)

Got myself borderlands the pre sequel loaded up and ready to go tonight, also finally found the NECA Godzilla Scaler for my headphones. 


Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 14, 2014)

Bought a copy of Mass Effect 1 and 2 on a PSN Sale since I already have 3 and I wanted to give the whole series a playthrough. Been Space Boosting all weekend.


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2014)

Gin.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 14, 2014)

PSTV box is smaller than I thought.


----------



## avran89 (Oct 14, 2014)

Spoiler










 
Just got these in the mail, too bad I don't have time to play


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 14, 2014)

Spoiler










Time to get spooked.


----------



## Anfroid (Oct 16, 2014)

New arrival


Spoiler


----------



## nxwing (Oct 16, 2014)

I just got this phone. It's pretty good actually considering it has a cheap price.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 16, 2014)

The weight/price ratio probably makes this more expensive than gold.

The Vita may have No Gaems™ but now I can fit all 40+GB of my no games on one card.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2014)

Depravo said:


> The weight/price ratio probably makes this more expensive than gold.
> 
> The Vita may have No Gaems™ but now I can fit all 40+GB of my no games on one card.


Wow, 40+GB of no gaemz?

Edit: I'm a total idiot. I didn't see that he already made that joke at the end of his post. Oops.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 16, 2014)

Traded in my copy of _Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS_ for _Donkey Kong: Tropical Freeze_.

As much as I liked SSB handheld version I'd end up tossing it aside sooner or later because Smash is coming to the Wii U so I'd really never play it. I want the real Smash of the 8th gen naw!


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> -snip-
> 
> PSTV box is smaller than I thought.


 

You already have a Vita? why waste your money on something is kinda useless?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Traded in my copy of _Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS_ for _Donkey Kong: Tropical Freeze_.
> 
> As much as I liked SSB handheld version I'd end up tossing it aside sooner or later because Smash is coming to the Wii U so I'd really never play it. I want the real Smash of the 8th gen naw!


I would keep mine anyway, but the main reason i do is because all of my friends have 3DS, but not Wii U. 

Btw, enjoy DKC: TF. I think it's the best original game on Wii U right now


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 16, 2014)

ArnoDorian said:


> I just got this phone. It's pretty good actually considering it has a cheap price.


 
Did I read correctly.. Asus? I didn't know they made smartphones too. I might get one from their brand if I ever intend to buy a smartphone then.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2014)

Flame said:


> You already have a Vita? why waste your money on something is kinda useless?


I kind of see where he's coming from. Playing games on the big screen is just really nice sometimes. I ended up buying a game boy player just for that purpose, even though i already own a GBA, SP, and Micro. Being able to have the same save data regardless is nice, too.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 16, 2014)

Recently got me an Amazon Kindle Paperwhite


----------



## Depravo (Oct 16, 2014)

Shoe update. It was long overdue...



Spoiler


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 18, 2014)

Beautiful


Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 18, 2014)

Can't recall if I mentioned it earlier in this thread, but Nvidia was supposed to send me a free cover for the Shield Tablet for not knowing how to online store properly, that was almost 2 months ago and I finally got an email with a tracking number for one


----------



## Vipera (Oct 18, 2014)

A Substitute plush.

The possibilities are endless!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 18, 2014)

Bought Resident Evil 3 Nemesis on Sony's Flash sale for $1.49


----------



## Jayro (Oct 18, 2014)

My buddy Reagan at work straight-up gave me this killer Afterglow AGP.1 headset, since he bought a PS4 and they no longer work the way he wants them to:


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 18, 2014)

I got me 2 mousepads c:
Can't really show em here cus it's dangerously close to NSFW.
Those that where in Devins Artcow thread know what I'm talking about <3


----------



## Marth16 (Oct 18, 2014)

Got me a kitten from our local shelter.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 19, 2014)

My bluetooth adapter died, so I just ordered another one.


----------



## Issac (Oct 19, 2014)

Depravo said:


> Shoe update. It was long overdue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude, those shoes look almost new (compared to my converse  )

I also got a new pair of converse though! COLOURS!!!


----------



## Depravo (Oct 19, 2014)

Got some exciting spoke reflectors. Gonna be Tronning my way to work at 5.30am.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 19, 2014)

I picked up the following recently...

2 PDP Wii wired fight pads (Yoshi and Peach)- Originally I was going to get the Mario and Luigi ones as well, but I'm going to get the Hori battle pad versions of those, when they come out. I rather like the fight pads so far, except that you have to press the triggers all the way down to register a press (which makes rolling tricky in Brawl and Project M). I know this is already an issue with GCN controllers in Brawl, but they fixed that in Project M, and unfortunately the lack of true analog on the triggers makes this a problem for Project M, as well. Rather annoying flaw in an otherwise perfect controller. I wonder if some sort of hard mod could fix this? Either way, I can finally migrate my Brawl/Project M gameplay to my Wii U as a result, which is nice (especially since I left my original Wii with my ex, because I'm a nice guy).
Micro USB cigarette lighter charger- For the three hour car ride home, since my phone was dead.
_Super Smash Bros. Brawl_ (Wii)- Ordered on Amazon and sent to my ex, since I took my copy of Brawl with me when I moved out, despite leaving the original Wii, appropriate controllers (wiimote, nunchuk, classic, gamecube), the Project M loader, and a bunch of VC games. Told you I'm a nice guy. 
MadCatz 1024 block GCN memory card- Same reason as above.
_Mega Man 7_ (Wii U VC)- Nice to finally have an official version of the game that's both reasonably priced and not a shit port with bad control options (I'm looking at you, _Mega Man Anniversary Collection_).
_The Legend of Dark Witch_ (3DS eShop)- Mega Man clone with an animu art style and interesting temp-upgrade system. It's pretty cool, for $4.
_Scott Pilgrim vs. the World: The Game_ (PSN)- Finally picked this up after years of holding off, thanks to the PSN "heroine" flash sale.
_Time and Eternity_ (PS3 digital)- Also got from the PSN "heroine" flash sale. Yeah, I know, it got shit reviews, but for the price, it looks pretty interesting.
I can't wait for Bayonetta 2, this Friday!


----------



## emigre (Oct 19, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I can't wait for Bayonetta 2, this Friday!


 
Just because you want to fap off to her.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 19, 2014)

emigre said:


> Just because you want to fap off to her.


 
Why would I want to do that when I can just touch her on the gamepad?


----------



## emigre (Oct 19, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Why would I want to do that when I can just touch her on the gamepad?


 

Dude, the Wii U has a resistive touch screen; you can't rub you dick on it and expect to control the gaem properly with it.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 19, 2014)

emigre said:


> Dude, the Wii U has a resistive touch screen; you can't rub you dick on it and expect to control the gaem properly with it.


 

You don't know whether he has a pointy dick, now do you?


----------



## endoverend (Oct 19, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> You don't know whether he has a pointy dick, now do you?


 
You can buy the new accessory for the Wii U, the "Nintendo Dick Holder", which makes the dick a useful pointing device.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 19, 2014)

I bought groceries today.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 19, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> I bought groceries today.


Trying to distract everyone from an important discussion. Nice try


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 20, 2014)

Bought a Mario Kart 7 2ds bundle, a neuf armor for it and Angry Birds Trilogy 3ds for just under $184 its a gift for my nephews birthday next weekend and bought Murdered Soul Suspect ps3 for $30



Spoiler


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 20, 2014)

Bought a butt load of DVD's at a Dollar store and Blu-Ray's at Rossy. Also two games at Rossy as well, Blazblue on the 360 and Adventure Time on PS3.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 20, 2014)

Got a wall bracket for my new TV. This isn't the bracket, obviously. This is the bracket in action.

Also, a case for my 3DS games. All 6 of them.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 21, 2014)

The MonsterArts 2014 Alien warrior from Alien vs Predator. Hated the movie but love the design. Trying to build up my Alien Collection in anticipation of NECA's Alien Queen Figure in November.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2014)

razer kraken pro headset


----------



## rdurbin (Oct 21, 2014)

got a playstation tv recently, loving it

I use to have a vita but sold it a while ago but luckily for me bought all my games digital, so I can play them on tv.  One of my favorite features is you can play psp games ad-hoc with my real psp.  It works really well for hot shots golf (real tournament mode)


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Got these on a recent giveaway! 

Crash Time 2 
Ionball 2 : Ionstorm


----------



## KentaZX (Oct 21, 2014)

I found myself Spyro: Year of the dragon and Inyusha: secret of the cursed mask just yesterday. Soon if I can find it and get money this week, I'm hoping to find Zelda the minish Cap too.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 21, 2014)

new car
2015 Mazda CX-5 Touring


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 21, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> new car


Now that's a hell of a post to beat


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 21, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> new car


nice edit, I seen that


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 22, 2014)

Got BattleField 4 on PS4 since it was on sale 
I hope it was worth my 27 Euros xD


----------



## driverdis (Oct 22, 2014)

I got a Detective Conan Movie 18 (Dimensional Sniper) Poster that seems to be a high quality larger scale version of the Chirashi

Full Poster
Up Close of Text

I also own an Identical sized one of these for Movie 12 (Full Score of Fear)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 22, 2014)

Got a 4GB MS Pro Duo. I can finally play FF Type-Zero.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 22, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Now that's a hell of a post to beat


 beat this!


I got a portable scanner thingy. It works like shit. Maybe I should calibrate it more.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 22, 2014)

Bought for $6 the official psp go component cables new and pre-order Freedom wars and Fantasy Life, both fully paid. got 2 Gengar codes from ebgames and the pokemon ORAS demo( beat it 2 times in 10 minutes)



Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 22, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> new car
> 2015 Mazda CX-5 Touring


 
I am jealous as fuck!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 22, 2014)

New litter box, new scratching pole, new cat basket, cat collar, cat food and cat blanket.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 23, 2014)

if anyone is wondering the blue 2ds mario kart 7 bundle that i bought came with 6.0.0-12U


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 23, 2014)

The triple Jontron Shirt pack with exclusive sticker, and 3 of NECA's Classic Video game Figures! 
Pics in spoiler 


Spoiler


----------



## Michierusama (Oct 23, 2014)

Amazon Kindle Paperwhite


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 23, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> The triple Jontron Shirt pack with exclusive sticker, and 3 of NECA's Classic Video game Figures!
> Pics in spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
PSST! You accidentally put one of the pictures before the spoiler! 

Anyway, I forgot to mention that my mom got me a bunch of clothes I needed upon moving back. Finally, I have enough to go a week without doing laundry.  Some long trackpants too, for exercising in the brisk fall and winter weather.

Today, I bought _Shantae and the Pirate's Curse_ off the 3DS eShop. I have some chores to do before I play, but I'm SO SO pumped!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 23, 2014)

Bought a PS3 cuz I've got a Demons Souls craving.


----------



## Bean_BR (Oct 23, 2014)

Bought Super Smash Bros. for 3DS; Styx: Master of Shadows and Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition for PS4.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 24, 2014)

Didn't buy this, but I plan on going up to the family storage locker and grabbing my old acoustic guitar in the next couple of days...used to play a little bit a long time ago, but then I had a...sort of bad-ish accident with my hands and I had stopped playing.

After about...8 years now, gonna try and start playing again. Definitely going to take a while to learn, but I've been in a sort of down-ish mood lately so I'm hopping this will give me something to do other than stare at the ceiling.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 24, 2014)

SUPER SMASH BROS 3DS FOR MY BIRTHDAY SO HAPPY, ILL POST A PIC LATER
HERES THE PIC


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 24, 2014)

Spoiler








 I got this oddly shaped M&M in my trail mix


----------



## Anfroid (Oct 25, 2014)

She came in today. I've been wanting her for awhile.


Spoiler













i also bought these


Spoiler










been wanting to buy rune factory 4 ever since I started playing it on my GW 3DS, the part is to repair my PS3


----------



## endoverend (Oct 25, 2014)

f9232275 said:


> She came in today. I've been wanting her for awhile.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Could you have made that sound more weird?


----------



## Anfroid (Oct 25, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Could you have made that sound more weird and perverted?


 
I definitely could, but we both wouldn't want that.


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 25, 2014)

Bought Guitar Hero 2 and a guitar for the Xbox 360. So now i have all the main Guitar Hero games on last-gen consoles. GH2 on Xbox 360 and GH3 through 6 on PS3


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you Nintendo for the awesome opportunity, can't wait to jump in.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 25, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Thank you Nintendo for the awesome opportunity, can't wait to jump in.


 
You're reviewing the game?


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 25, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> You're reviewing the game?


Yepyepyep, Nintendo sent this to us for review~


----------



## kongsnutz (Oct 25, 2014)

Cannot Wait to play them soon... wiiiiiiii


----------



## avran89 (Oct 25, 2014)

Got a Buy 2 get one free coupon and some splurged a bit


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 25, 2014)

Bought Bayonetta 2: Special Edition and got Hyrule Warriors _almost for free_. This wraps it up for Wii U games until Super Smash Bros. and then in 2015 there's still the real Zelda game, Xenoblade, Splatoon and Devil's Third but I'll probably only go for Zelda/Xenoblade and Splatoon.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 25, 2014)

I picked up Bayonetta 2 yesterday. I've yet to play it because I'm on a trip this weekend, but I brought my Wii U with me, so maybe this evening I'll get a chance to play it on the gamepad in glorious 480p.


----------



## emigre (Oct 25, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> *play it on the gamepad in glorious 480p.*


 

I've vomited a bit in my mouth.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 26, 2014)

Bought Fantasy Life, a pair of Nike basket ball shoe's($50), Prince of Persia the Forgotten Sands for $2, and a new book mark.
Also bought Epic Mickey Power of illusion 3ds to go with the 2ds i bought him for my nephews birthday today, so he's getting a 2ds with Mario Kart 7, a Nerf case for it , Epic Mickey, Transformers Prime and Angry Birds Trilogy.

The funny thing with the shoe's is the place i buy them from. The owner make the price up on the spot, I showed him this pair of shoes and he said that they are $70, 5 minutes later i asked him how much they were again(after some one else had bought shoe's) he tells me they were $50 


Spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 26, 2014)

emigre said:


> I've vomited a bit in my mouth.


Turned out the TV at the cabin where I was staying had a good, aggressive gaming mode, so I played Bayo 1 on the big TV for a couple hours yesterday.

Late last night after everyone was asleep, I played another hour on the gamepad, and good grief. That game is not meant to played on anything less than a 720p screen. Every time the little cinematic plays where she blows a kiss to open a gate, you can't even see her eyes through her glasses.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 26, 2014)

Bayonetta 2 yesterday.
Also found this nice Breaking Bad shirt.


----------



## ars25 (Oct 27, 2014)

got a new internet plan 100/10 Mbps which is a lot faster than our old connection


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 27, 2014)

Neither "bought" nor "got" fill the bill but I just paid my eBay fees (£6) ouch I hate when it costs that much and I shouldn't let it rack up too much 'cause I'll pay too much even though it's all the same.


----------



## elmoemo (Oct 27, 2014)

Disney infinity 2.0 starter pack with spiderman play set and venom


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 28, 2014)

Bought a lot of things lately:

Manga
-Pokemon Adventures Red & Blue box
-Pokemon Adventures Gold & Silver box
-Naruto Volumes 62-65

Games
-Pokemon FireRed (completing my Pokemon game collection, until ORAS comes out...)
-Super Smash Bros. 3DS
(and pre-ordered Pokemon Omega Ruby)

Also got the Pokemon ORAS demo and Shiny Gengar at FACTS!!

And now all my money's gone again


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 28, 2014)

Freedom Wars should be here tomorrow.


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 28, 2014)

Got Guitar Hero 2 in the mail for the 360, two days after i bought it locally with a guitar.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 28, 2014)

Pre-ordered Lords of the Fallen earlier today for PS4. 

According to the previews, it's a slightly slower paced/easier Souls clone essentially, so it might be ok-ish I guess.


----------



## NeonEmerald (Oct 28, 2014)

Sony Xperia Z3v from Verizon. No regrets


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 28, 2014)

Got my copy of Super Smash Bros.: Melee yesterday. Oh the nostalgic fun.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 28, 2014)

Bought Silent Hill Downpour for $8 and picked up my pre-order of Freedom Wars at Ebgames. will be getting my Harvest Moon The Lost Valley 3ds next week(pre-ordered it a month ago), hopefully i get the Plush Dog.


Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 28, 2014)

GTA SA HD on 360 <3
FUCK YEAH <3


----------



## Patxinco (Oct 28, 2014)

Got Bayonetta 1&2 package today ^^

Don't have a WiiU though xD


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 28, 2014)

A MTG Core 2015 booster box and a KHans of Tarkir booster box.

Oh and Bayonetta 2. Played the prologue, been too lazy to hook my wiiu up to my PC monitor to play more.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 28, 2014)

was selected to receive a free download code for the Pokémon Omega Ruby and Pokémon Alpha Sapphire Special Demo giving it to my friend because me and my nephew both have the demo


Spoiler


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 29, 2014)

Home PS4 Edition  for 3 Bucks


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 29, 2014)

I GOT Booted From the Vault of Glass for the 8 time in Destiny so i still can complete it.


Spoiler



Fuck you Bungie Fix the random booting


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 29, 2014)

Annnnnd bought Devin's Wii U, too


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 29, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Annnnnd bought Devin's Wii U, too


 
Ya had one.
Ya sold it.
Ya get another one.
WHAT MADNESS HAS COME OVER YOU THIS TIME


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 29, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Ya had one.
> Ya sold it.
> Ya get another one.
> WHAT MADNESS HAS COME OVER YOU THIS TIME


Don't worry, if I don't like this one I'll just sell it for 2.5x what I bought it for like last time ;O; 

Though I'll probably just keep this one, since I have quite a bit of disposable income to waste on garbage like this ;O;

EDIT: and we're getting some actual Wii U review copies, so that helps too


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 29, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/zm8paqU.jpg
New laptop. Will take more pics in a few hours.


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 29, 2014)

Just got Crusader: No Remorse™ on Origins's on the house!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 29, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Don't worry, if I don't like this one I'll just sell it for 2.5x what I bought it for like last time ;O;
> 
> Though I'll probably just keep this one, since I have quite a bit of disposable income to waste on garbage like this ;O;
> 
> EDIT: and we're getting some actual Wii U review copies, so that helps too


I don't think I've ever seen someone so insecure about owning a console before.


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 29, 2014)

I got my Jubileena plush this morning.


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 30, 2014)

Just got my Big Alpha key for Evolve - dis gunna bi gud! 
...and got a game from a promotion, Weird Worlds: Return to Infinite Space


----------



## ars25 (Oct 30, 2014)

got these at gamestop yesterday on my walk home


Spoiler


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 31, 2014)

Just bought The Evil Within Day One Edition for 26.14eur and got Disciples III: Reincarnation as a free gift with it as a Halloween promotion. 
And I'll post this so I don't post again later, but rumors say that for those who already own The Evil Within or will get it during the Halloween promotion on steam, they'll get Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth for free. 

So my list is:
The Evil Within: Day One Edition - 26.14eur
Disciples III: Reincarnation -Gift
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth -Gift Fuck it...if you buy the game as retail you get jack shit...  this is just fucking unfair if you ask me.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 1, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> Just got my Big Alpha key for Evolve - dis gunna bi gud!
> ...and got a game from a promotion, Weird Worlds: Return to Infinite Space


 
I was all sad I didn't have a key for Evolve, so I checked the price and craid, then noticed it said "This game is in your library already."  ....you wot, m8?

Checked my library and there it was...just played my first match. Epic game, damn. So fun. I thought being human would be soo boring but I think I prefer it after seeing all the shit the monster goes through.
Would be nice to be informed when I get into alphas I didn't sign up for...


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> I was all sad I didn't have a key for Evolve, so I checked the price and craid, then noticed it said "This game is in your library already." ....you wot, m8?
> 
> Checked my library and there it was...just played my first match. Epic game, damn. So fun. I thought being human would be soo boring but I think I prefer it after seeing all the shit the monster goes through.
> Would be nice to be informed when I get into alphas I didn't sign up for...


 
Do you own Xcom by any chance?
If yes, then that's the reason.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 1, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> Do you own Xcom by any chance?
> If yes, then that's the reason.


 
Ahhhhhh thank you. Yes I do. I've been searching for why the hell I have access, lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2014)

Bought sao hollow fragment


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 1, 2014)

2x Chinese Non-Brand Condenser Microphones
1x 3M XLR Cable
3x 8GB MicroSDHC (Genuine with Money back guarantee)
2x Chinese Non-Brand in-ear headphones
1x Galaxy S5 Charger
1x Galaxy S5 Battery (Yes it is genuine, bit more expensive and money back guarantee)
1x Galaxy S5 Case

(i have been doing a lot of cheap shopping from aliexpress lately lol)


----------



## mrtofu (Nov 2, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2014)

A GBA SP, $30  & a supercard mini SD for $26


----------



## nasune (Nov 2, 2014)

Just hit my last convention of the year, and found some goodies.
-An Atari Megafile 30, which the guy actually gave me for free:


Spoiler








-A Zelda shirt, two controllers, F16 Fighting Falcon (SMS), Tomb Raider (N-Gage), MSX Barcode Reader, Konami LaserScope (NES) (this actually came with the box and manual, but the box is in pretty poor condition), Electro Computer with expansion. The Shirt was twenty bucks and the rest came to a total of ten.


Spoiler








-A boxed Atari 7800 (30 euro's), and a sealed copy of Sentinel (ten euro's):


Spoiler








-A boxed Sinclair ZX Spectrum+ and a Slipstream Data Recorder (for the grand total of 30 euro's):


Spoiler








Not my best haul, but far from the worst.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 3, 2014)

Finally got around to picking up my guitar yesterday...unfortunately, it's a bit of an ugly mess, sitting in a storage locker for years  

Having a friend of mine refinish it for just $20, said she'll have it done by Tuesday so I'll be picking it up then where I'll post a nice pic I suppose. Also bought a clip-on tuner, since it's been years since I've tuned a guitar by ear...


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 3, 2014)

Why the FUCK isn't this stickied already?

Anyways, I bought 1001 Spikes on steam. THIS FUCKING GAME IS HARD AS FUCK!


----------



## endoverend (Nov 3, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> Why the FUCK isn't this stickied already?
> 
> Anyways, I bought 1001 Spikes on steam. THIS FUCKING GAME IS HARD AS FUCK!


 
Haha, try VVVVVV


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 3, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Haha, try VVVVVV


 
ohhhh i played that game.
I rescued all of them, but didnt get the 20 thingies


----------



## Sefi (Nov 3, 2014)

Xbox One Sunset Overdrive bundle.  $349 sounded good, it came with not one but two free games (A code for Ryse: Son of Rome came in an Xbox Live message for buying the bundle, had no idea when I bought the bundle but it was a nice surprise), and it saved me buying a second blu-ray player for my cabin so I don't have to bring it there and back every time.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 3, 2014)

Bought the Zelda 3DS theme! Awesome...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 3, 2014)

1x mini tripod with phone holder
1x gorillapod
1x extra phone holder for tripod


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 3, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Finally got around to picking up my guitar yesterday...unfortunately, it's a bit of an ugly mess, sitting in a storage locker for years
> 
> Having a friend of mine refinish it for just $20, said she'll have it done by Tuesday so I'll be picking it up then where I'll post a nice pic I suppose. Also bought a clip-on tuner, since it's been years since I've tuned a guitar by ear...


 
You should make a before/after pic.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 3, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Bought the Zelda 3DS theme! Awesome...


 
Don't you love it how it always plays the zelda main theme as you switch on your 3DS?


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 4, 2014)

Spoiler: sunset overdrive










Been hearing a lot of good things, figured it was time to jump In.
EDIT: forgot to mention I downloaded COD Advanced Warfare on the one as well.


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 5, 2014)

Got two DVD's from the dollar store and i bought Mushihimesama Futari from the Japanese Xbox 360 Marketplace. For those wondering, the game is region free.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought yesterday Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 ReMIX, it was on clearance at Target for $14.
I also picked up my Pre-order of Harvest Moon 3D the Lost Valley and got my puppy plushie,
I was the only person that Pre-ordered the game from my local EBgames. The Cashier said if he knew about the puppy he would have pre-ordered a copy for himself.



Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 6, 2014)

Spoiler: NECA Big Chap Alien










NECA's Big chap Alien and also



Spoiler: Banjo and Mumbo










The Mumbo Jumbo N64 Plushie. I FINALLY managed to snipe one, and they don't pop up on ebay often. These Plushies were only available as a preorder bonus for Banjo Tooie. The Banjo one only pops up once in a blue moon, and he does NOT go cheap, so I'm very happy to have both.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 6, 2014)

Binding of Isaac: Rebirth. So awesome, everyone should buy it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 6, 2014)

I was bored and looking for a nice old-fashioned platformer to play. After some research, I picked up _Bleed_ (XBLA) for $2. It's actually pretty fun. Like Mega Man X/Zero combined with a bullet hell.


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 6, 2014)

Forgot to mention that i used the money i was gonna use to preorder Smash to upgrade my PC to 16GB of RAM. And yes it is justified because i use Photoshop and we all know how Photoshop is a RAM hog.


----------



## Sychophantom (Nov 6, 2014)

Beef jerky, a copy of Zombeavers, and a 2 liter of Mountain Dew Code Red.

That's my day at work.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 6, 2014)

Bought a refurbished 40" TV from Woot, $200. 

http://electronics.woot.com/offers/element-40-1080p-led-hdtv-4

Not a bad TV, reviews are overall pretty positive for it and I needed a TV for consoles and my RaspBMC...so meh.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 7, 2014)

My old phone died and with a trade-in, got me an Android smartphone (better late than never ) http://www.zteusa.com/zte-sonata4g.html  Not the most powerful or the highest-end model, but for my purposes, it's quite sufficient for my needs. Netflix, emulators with perfect sound, YouTube, a nice text/SMS interface, custom ringtones even down to individual contacts, things I could ever ask for. Only thing left is me getting a decent Bluetooth controller  I'm quite satisfied with my purchase


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 8, 2014)

Here's what I received recently:






Sweet finally!






*sigh* but the Bayos will stay inside their Special Edition box.






*ugh* was hoping my Sniper Elite V2 would've had a green stripe but at least I own it now.






These Blu-ray Steelbooks are gorgeous pieces of art!

I really fucking hate that the colour stripes of the Wii U games aren't all green because I'm very OCD towards this stuff and it really bothers me so much that (for others it's a very minor detail but not me) I go out and ask to swap the cover so I've got all with the green stripes. Just like such, I'm going tomorrow to one of the shops to see if they have Lego City Undercover with a green coloured stripe otherwise it doesn't look very nice with the rest.


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 8, 2014)

Preordered a GC controller, and i'm not kidding when i say this is the first official Nintendo GC controller i'll ever get.


----------



## AdityaNese (Nov 8, 2014)

just got MK8 for less that $20.
Now to go preorder Smash bros for Wii U. and Pokemon Alpha Sapphire


----------



## Flood (Nov 8, 2014)

Really recent purchase


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2014)

Finally got my hands on Alien Isolation. 
Would have gotten it on ps4 if it hadn't of shat out because of the recent update. Had I send it in to Sony  
So most of my gaming is gonna be back on my faithful Xbox, never should have backed off it so much


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 8, 2014)

I've been waiting for a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1, a 24" Samsung screen and a new CPU cooler for weeks now. Originally got a Palit 970 but I had some problem with noise and VGA.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Sheimi (Nov 9, 2014)

Bought this at Hot Topic and took a pic in the mall.


Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2014)

Cat food, cat litter, cat snacks, cat toys, cat nip.
Zarewitsch vodka and fuel.
Importing papers for me 2nd car, temporary license plate as well ;o


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 9, 2014)

Valkyria Chronicles, Tales of Hearts R and (soon) the Master Chief Collection.

My wallet just starts fuckin' sobbing every time november rolls around.


----------



## avran89 (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## kongsnutz (Nov 9, 2014)

Xbox one with Sunset Overdrive, Forza 5 and Forza Horizon 2


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 10, 2014)

bought a ticket for Just For For Laughs 2014 Comedy Tour for this Wednesday(going with some friends). 
The Line up is Gabriel Iglesias, Martin Moreno, Godfrey and Dom Irrera
the ticket was $44


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 11, 2014)

Here's to you Chief


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 12, 2014)

Just purchased this pair together for $16.39 off ebay. They are listed as not working but really there isn't much that can be wrong . either the IC or cable both of which should be cheap\easy to fix.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 12, 2014)

Got Dream Team from a Best Buy sale and got Alpha Sapphire with it for 50% off. Came out to $49 altogether.


----------



## Flood (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh man didn't know there was a new Digimon Rumble game!


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 12, 2014)

Flood said:


> Oh man didn't know there was a new Digimon Rumble game!


 
Yup, it was kind of a stealth release though.


----------



## Sychophantom (Nov 12, 2014)

Condoms and hand lotion. They were not related purchases.


----------



## mrtofu (Nov 12, 2014)

deleted


----------



## ars25 (Nov 13, 2014)

Got a powersaves from a friend a while back but got the code today(he had to find it)
Currently Giving him Goodies for pokemon


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 13, 2014)

Because I like racing and slashing stuff.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 13, 2014)

Just came back from the Just For Laughs Comedy Tour. Gabriel was awesome. he did a completely new routine and some of his old jokes at the end because everyone wanted more.
Well anyways bought at the tour 3 dvd's: Gabriel Iglesias Stand-up Revolution, Gabriel Iglesias I'm Not Fat I'm Fluffy and Gabriel Iglesias Hot and Fluffy $10 each, they are around $10 to $15 on amazon each. I would have bought Aloha Fluffy but they wanted $20 for it and i've seen it for $10, they were also selling shirts for $30


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 13, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> Bought on Amazon for $6.30!


 
Finally!


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 13, 2014)

I just bought a copy of Kirby 64 the Crystal Shards on Ebay. A few N64 titles are getting fairly expensive.


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 13, 2014)

Bought Freedom Wars for PSVita.
I bought it because judging by the trailer it seemed to have an awesome story.
Came home and saw the review here that said the story was quite weak (didn't read in detail, because I didn't want to spoil anything though).

Gameplay and graficwise it seems pretty good, so it's not like I waisted money on it, but still hoped for a strong story.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bought today Zone Of The Enders HD Collection Limited Edition for $20, Call Of Juarez The Cartel for $10.


Spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 14, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Bought today Zone Of The Enders HD Collection Limited Edition for $20, Call Of Juarez The Cartel for $10.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Careful. The ZotE HD Collection on PS3 is extremely buggy, including system crashes. Apparently a patch was released, but it only repaired ZotE 2, not ZotE 1. I played maybe an hour of ZotE 1 without saving, because I was unaware of these issues, and the game crashed in the middle of the boss. I lost all my save data, and haven't played since. Still on my list of games to beat, though.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 14, 2014)

Far Cry Franchise Pack on Steam for $10. Now people can stop bugging me to play the Far Cry series.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 14, 2014)

I just ordered two cases of Surge soda off of Amazon.

It's like my childhood all over again.  Except this time I'm not a child.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a ton of lizards now.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 14, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Careful. The ZotE HD Collection on PS3 is extremely buggy, including system crashes. Apparently a patch was released, but it only repaired ZotE 2, not ZotE 1. I played maybe an hour of ZotE 1 without saving, because I was unaware of these issues, and the game crashed in the middle of the boss. I lost all my save data, and haven't played since. Still on my list of games to beat, though.


 
i knew it was buggy when i bought it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 14, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> i knew it was buggy when i bought it.


 
When I bought it, I did research of 360 vs PS3 (as usual), and saw that both versions were buggy, but the PS3 version got a patch. I didn't realize until AFTER I bought it that only the second game was patched, though. >


----------



## NeonEmerald (Nov 14, 2014)

Got lucky and pre-ordered the Super Smash Bros. Wii U bundle (the one with the adapter and controller).


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 14, 2014)

got some running boards for the car


----------



## Super.Nova (Nov 15, 2014)

Bought a Galaxy Note 4 and hugely modified my car.


----------



## kupo3000 (Nov 15, 2014)

The Witcher 1 on GOG for $1.49.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 15, 2014)

Super.Nova said:


> Bought a Galaxy Note 4 and hugely modified my car.


 
Dat light.

Isn't it painful in the eyes/obscuring view at night?


----------



## Super.Nova (Nov 15, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Dat light.
> 
> Isn't it painful in the eyes/obscuring view at night?


Not the least.
It's more of a mood light but it appears intensified through the camera.
Really nice and gives a sporty/luxurious look for your ride depending on used color.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 15, 2014)

Hm, Camera indeed seemed to make it scream out instead of it being dimmed.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 15, 2014)

Not a bad way to start off a bluray collection 




I've been wanting to start a nice Blu Ray collection for a long time, finally got around to starting it with this. Mostly gonna be looking for Kaiju movies (Godzilla, Gamera, etc) Scifi/horror (Alien, Predator, district 9) and superhero flicks (WHEN THE FUCK DOES GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY GO BLU RAY?!)


----------



## endoverend (Nov 15, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Not a bad way to start off a bluray collection
> 
> I've been wanting to start a nice Blu Ray collection for a long time, finally got around to starting it with this. Mostly gonna be looking for Kaiju movies (Godzilla, Gamera, etc) Scifi/horror (Alien, Predator, district 9) and superhero flicks (WHEN THE FUCK DOES GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY GO BLU RAY?!)


 
But RVB is a machinima and looks terrible, well, at least the first episode does. How is that a good way to start a blu-ray collection?


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 15, 2014)

endoverend said:


> But RVB is a machinima and looks terrible, well, at least the first episode does. How is that a good way to start a blu-ray collection?


 
Ive been watching RvB since I was a little kid when it first started, and its actually what introduced me to Halo, which is now my favorite franchise of all time. RvB and Halo are basically my childhood, so having something like this is both nostalgic and awesome imo. Sure the first eps look pretty shit considering it was machinimated back on an original Xbox, but there's a certain charm and nostalgia to it that I get a kick out of. Plus there's all sorts of bonus content and behind the scenes stuff included, and being a big fan of Rooster Teeth, that's a plus for me as well.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 16, 2014)

This bad boy:





The EVGA 750 Ti Superclocked Version with a base clock of 1176mhz and a boost clock of 1255mhz.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Not a bad way to start off a bluray collection


this is a pretty good deal
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NVDYMBG/


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 16, 2014)

DayZ... I was getting tired of having to change users every time I wanted to play it since I have it on another account, so I just bought it again using the money I got from selling off some CSGO skins.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 16, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> this is a pretty good deal
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NVDYMBG/


And then Chavo had a nice Xmas present idea for himself, thanks!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 16, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> This bad boy:
> 
> The EVGA 750 Ti Superclocked Version with a base clock of 1176mhz and a boost clock of 1255mhz.


 
Quite a nice GPU, had that in my rig before I nabbed a 7970 for the same price.


----------



## emigre (Nov 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Not a bad way to start off a bluray collection
> 
> I've been wanting to start a nice Blu Ray collection for a long time, finally got around to starting it with this. Mostly gonna be looking for Kaiju movies (Godzilla, Gamera, etc) Scifi/horror (Alien, Predator, district 9) and superhero flicks (WHEN THE FUCK DOES GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY GO BLU RAY?!)


 

If you start buying anime on blu ray, prepare for your wallet to cry.


----------



## Flood (Nov 16, 2014)

Sunday mail with a side of nostalgia


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 17, 2014)

I didn't care about the three for $30. Just wanted Yoshi Amiibo.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 17, 2014)

I 'got' to eat some food my sister made but safe to say she's not very good at it, I usually love eating meat though her cook is just awful and barely edible.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 17, 2014)

40'' TV. PS4 with Assassins Creed Unity, preordered Dragon Age Inquisition, prolly gonna trade AC for that.


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 17, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> This bad boy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cousin has one of those in his PC. Card runs on super low voltage but delivers pretty nice graphics for the price overall.

Right now I have a GTX970 G1 Gaming just sitting on my shelf right now. I broke my PC before I could even try it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 18, 2014)

Catastrophic said:


> My cousin has one of those in his PC. Card runs on super low voltage but delivers pretty nice graphics for the price overall.
> 
> Right now I have a GTX970 G1 Gaming just sitting on my shelf right now. I broke my PC before I could even try it.


 

Indeed, the card is great for a mid-end card.
And wow, a GTX 970, too bad you can't try it it. :/


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 18, 2014)

I bought Cubic Ninja for 3ds, you know why.
it was $16


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 18, 2014)

Had to, I had a coupon for $25 off of it. 

Also




This collection was fricken $20 I could NOT pass up on it, my Blu Ray collection is getting monstrous quick


----------



## Super.Nova (Nov 18, 2014)

Cubic Ninja


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2014)

soon this thread is going have alot of pictures of cubic ninja.


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 18, 2014)

Cubic Ninja obviously for the exploit. And Friday gonna go get my GC controller i have on pre-order.


----------



## boomario (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 19, 2014)

Bought Dragon Age Inquisition and pre-ordered Smash Bros Wii U, the adapter separately, and 4 third party gamecube controllers that cost only $9 more than the shitty $100 bundle thing.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 19, 2014)

As random a collection of games as can be imagined.

N.B It was just the Vita game (bought digitally), not the console.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 19, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> third party gamecube controllers that cost only $9 more than the shitty $100 bundle thing.


 
Unless there are some godlike third party GameCube controllers I don't know about, them being third party is exactly why they're so cheap. 

Granted, I do have ONE beloved third party GCN controller (the special edition Mega Man X one), but I'm pretty sure that was licensed by Nintendo, and it wasn't cheap, either ($40 used at an indie game store a couple years back).

Either way, I doubt I'm going to get the bundle. I think the controller is cool, but I already have four GCN controllers (1 wired 1st party, 2 wavebird 1st party, and the aforementioned Mega Man X 3rd party), so I'm probably just going to grab the game and adapter separately whenever I finally have the money. Recent life changes (suddenly having to move back in with my parents, needing to quit my job as a result, and not starting my new job until just this week) are keeping me from being able to afford it at launch.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm actually curious if my Resident Evil 4 Chainsaw controller is going to work with smashbros. It should, and that's just going to make Things funnier


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 19, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Unless there are some godlike third party GameCube controllers I don't know about, them being third party is exactly why they're so cheap.


They're actually old GameStop brand controllers, got them for ~$10 each from a friend of mine. They're yeeeeeaaaars old, but they're in practically brand new condition  Not as good as first party, sure, but miles better than spending $30 on first party ones now.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 19, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I'm actually curious if my Resident Evil 4 Chainsaw controller is going to work with smashbros. It should, and that's just going to make Things funnier


Personally, I prefer the ai-BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ -OH GOD, NO WHYYYYYYYYY?????

I've always wanted to get one of those GameCube keyboard controllers and use it at a tournament, just to mindfuck everybody. 


Tom Bombadildo said:


> They're actually old GameStop brand controllers, got them for ~$10 each from a friend of mine. They're yeeeeeaaaars old, but they're in practically brand new condition  Not as good as first party, sure, but miles better than spending $30 on first party ones now.


 
I had one of those, and it died within months of use... and I've never been one of those "mash buttons as hard as possible" players, especially back then.

Then again, I'm pretty sure GameStop has had multiple GameCube controllers over the years, so maybe you got better ones.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 19, 2014)

Cuz I hate myself.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 19, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> *STOPPOSTINGLARGEIMAGESOUTSIDEOFSPOILERS*
> Cuz I hate myself.


 
I'm so, so sorry 




xwatchmanx said:


> Personally, I prefer the ai-BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ -OH GOD, NO WHYYYYYYYYY?????
> 
> I've always wanted to get one of those GameCube keyboard controllers and use it at a tournament, just to mindfuck everybody.
> 
> ...


 
Well these have lasted all these years, and they still work perfectly as I tested them by playing some GC games on their Wii with them, so I guess they're in that "pretty good" batch


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 19, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Cuz I hate myself.



*Insert rant about how consumers like yourself are the reason devs think it's okay to release unfinished, broken games here*

At least you got the apparently least unstable version. That'll teach EA-I mean Ubisoft! : whip:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh, I also pre-ordered Omega Ruby because lulz pogymanz. 

Ryukouki DOES THIS MAKE YOU HAPPY RYU??


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 20, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Cuz I hate myself.


 

Good luck with all those glitches.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 20, 2014)

This wasn't something that i bought or got but i found my smoke gray n64 with 5 game.
The 5 games are Hey you Pikachu with the mic adapter(but no mic), Body Harvest, Mission Impossible, Super Mario 64 (every one must have this game) and Zelda OOT.
I have some more games but i can't find them.
The last time i played it was over 8 years ago.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 21, 2014)

It's been a good night.


----------



## rdurbin (Nov 21, 2014)

cubic ninja, because its such a fun game

got it for $5 one day before gamestop increased the price to $40


----------



## Flood (Nov 21, 2014)

rdurbin said:


> cubic ninja, because its such a fun game
> 
> got it for $5 one day before gamestop increased the price to $40


Kinda funny seeing a big chain raise the price because of the exploit but that's just gamestop being gamestop


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 21, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> It's been a good night.


 
Man, now I'm going to see all the posts of people getting Smash U, when I can't afford to get it yet. 

I'm happy for you, though.  have fun Smashing!


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> It's been a good night.


 
Going in about 20 minutes.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 21, 2014)

Just came back from the midnight launch picked up my copy of Omega Ruby and bought a Samus amiibo



Spoiler: Double sided poster
















Spoiler: Game and amiibo


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm back!


Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd post pictures of my Smash bru and pogymanz, but it's still on the UPS truck and it'll show up as soon as I leave for work


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2014)

That reminds me.
I'm supposed to be getting Alpha Sapphire today from that Best Buy sale. Might Nuzlocke that copy.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 21, 2014)

The hype is real


Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2014)

Spoiler










The best


----------



## pastaconsumer (Nov 21, 2014)

Got Cubic Ninja for $6.99


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 21, 2014)

more rp for lol champions and skins.

Oh and if I didn't mention it before, I also bought Stealth Bastard Deluxe off of the humble bundle website for like 2.99$. It came with 5 other games that I don't care to play


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 21, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'd post pictures of my Smash bru and pogymanz, but it's still on the UPS truck and it'll show up as soon as I leave for work


 





 "Emergency Situation or Severe Weather"
 On a warm day
 With clear roads
 No snow fell today at all


----------



## RandomUser (Nov 22, 2014)

Got it from Best Buy (Worst Buy), with free overnight shipping. I didn't succumb to those eBay price gougers, they be saying that this bundle is sold out. Also bought an extra Wii U system only (Not pictured) for playing SSBU.


Spoiler


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 22, 2014)

Got Omega ruby (yay for original). I would have gotten smash, but I don't have a wii u so I will have to wait until I scrounge up some cash for one. I also upgraded my persona Q preorder from the standard edition to the wildcards edition


----------



## CompassNorth (Nov 22, 2014)

I got a PS Vita 2000 with Freedom Wars


----------



## Plstic (Nov 22, 2014)

Got this today .


----------



## Pagio94 (Nov 23, 2014)

So my old HP NX9420 died recently. Last week I bought a Lenovo Z50-70 with i5-4210u, 4gb of ram, full HD screen and GT840m 4gb. Build quality is a bit cheap and I got some problems with GPT hard drive because I installed stock Win8.1 in place of OEM, but so far I'm in love with it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 23, 2014)

With how the 3DS scene is coming along, I decided to buy a 2DS.

Picked up a 2DS Mario Kart 7 bundle for $100 courtesy of Best Buy. Probably the best deal that's going to be seen on a system in the 3DS family this holiday season, if anybody is interested.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 23, 2014)

Akira Blu-ray Steelbook
Pandora's Tower
Burger King - King Meal and Oreo Ice Cream

I can't resist not ordering Oreo Ice Cream it's so delicious!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 24, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Just purchased this pair together for $16.39 off ebay. They are listed as not working but really there isn't much that can be wrong . either the IC or cable both of which should be cheap\easy to fix.


Little update on these controllers, I found that each had a faulty IC chip, ordered a pack of 3 replacement chips for $1.69 including shipping from Ebay. And got both controllers working flawlessly

Here was some of my install pics


Spoiler: Install Pics


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 24, 2014)

Went and bought an Afterglow Wii U controller cuz lel.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 25, 2014)

picked up my Pre-order of Persona Q Premium Edition, got a poster with it, also bought Saints Row IV National Treasure Edition to play co-op with a friend.



Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 26, 2014)

Spoiler










Month of the 3DS continues


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 26, 2014)

Picked up my Persona Q wildcards edition <3

GameStop actually carded me on it when I picked it up which was annoying as I had yo bother my dad to go get out of the car. With the amount of 11 year olds buying COD all the time you'd think they wouldn't give any trouble to someone 15 over a pickup.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry haters


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 26, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> ...also bought Saints Row IV National Treasure Edition to play co-op with a friend.


 

Saints Row IV is so enjoyable, I just wonder how enjoyable it can get with a friend... 
Have fun!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 26, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Saints Row IV is so enjoyable, I just wonder how enjoyable it can get with a friend...
> Have fun!


 
been playing it solo for now but i really like it. it feels like a  saints row/gta game mixed with prototype


----------



## YayMii (Nov 27, 2014)

Snagged a OnePlus One invite... and immediately passed it onto my aunt (who happened to be in need for a new phone). And I don't regret it. I still love my Nexus 4


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 27, 2014)

Got Tales of Symphonia for Wii, Lego Indiana Jones for Wii, Cubic Ninja for 3DS, Yu-ghi-oh for Wii and a cute pink sheep fleece blanke that says Ich hab dich lieb c:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 27, 2014)

That TV I nabbed beforehand had shitty speakers, so I nabbed a cheapo soundbar so everything doesn't sound like straight up tinny ass.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=86-105-003


----------



## endoverend (Nov 27, 2014)

Smash Wii U plus a GC adapter for 30$. The trick? Order a UK adapter


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 27, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Smash Wii U plus a GC adapter for 30$. The trick? Order a UK adapter


 

I did the same thing for the adapter, only, I'm importing it from Japan  Pretty dang cheap, too, even shipping is reasonable. I'm not giving those greedy eBay losers who are charging eight times the price a cent lol


----------



## endoverend (Nov 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I did the same thing for the adapter, only, I'm importing it from Japan  Pretty dang cheap, too, even shipping is reasonable. I'm not giving those greedy eBay losers who are charging eight times the price a cent lol


 
100$ for the adapter? Absolutely worth


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 27, 2014)

I might get smash tomorrow, but I'll just wait on the adapter until it restocks in the US. I have two of the PDP controllers, and i just bought one of the hori pads off amazon. Plus the pro controller is fine when i use it for Melee via Nintendont, so I'll be fine until then.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 27, 2014)

endoverend said:


> 100$ for the adapter? Absolutely worth


 

Pfft, screw that lol. For the adapter and FedEx shipping, grand total will come to $40, so, all in all, a much better deal than those punks on eBay charge. Plus, what guarantee does one have that the user won't send a defective unit? So....importing is the easiest and safest method.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Pfft, screw that lol. For the adapter and FedEx shipping, grand total will come to $40, so, all in all, a much better deal than those punks on eBay charge. Plus, what guarantee does one have that the user won't send a defective unit? So....importing is the easiest and safest method.


 
Yeah I got the UK one for 30$ with shipping, and ordering from Amazon UK was surprisingly easy. Let's just hope that it's not region locked...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 27, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Yeah I got the UK one for 30$ with shipping, and ordering from Amazon UK was surprisingly easy. Let's just hope that it's not region locked...


 

The Pro Controller from Japan or UK isn't, nor are the extended game pad batteries, so, there'd be no reason why they would be.  Nintendo did get back to me and they do plan on shipping more, but they didn't give me a time frame.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> The Pro Controller from Japan or UK isn't, nor are the extended game pad batteries, so, there'd be no reason why they would be. Nintendo did get back to me and they do plan on shipping more, but they didn't give me a time frame.


 
I don't have time for a time frame!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 27, 2014)

endoverend said:


> I don't have time for a time frame!


You don't have time to explain why you don't have time to explain?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2014)

Bought today omega ruby steelcase edition


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 28, 2014)

can this thread get stickied already, holy fucking shit mods.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 28, 2014)

And Smash Bros Wii U ($43) as well as Pokemon Alpha Sapphire Digital ($44).

...Yeah, I spent a lot.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 28, 2014)

soulx said:


>


did they have the gtav + tlou bundle in canada?


----------



## Plstic (Nov 28, 2014)

Got two samsung 64gb micro sd's at Bestbuy for 25 bucks a pop.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 28, 2014)

A Plantronics Rig gaming headset for 50$, it's a really nice set. Also got 100$ of free stuff from JCPenny's because of this Christmas coupon thingy. It was a good day.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 28, 2014)

Nabbed a copy of To the Moon from the Steam sale. I had played through I think half of the game or so and never ended up finishing it ages ago, gonna give it a try again and hopefully finish it in one go today...


----------



## Depravo (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm such a child.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 28, 2014)

Spoiler










 
Gotta love having my wages show up just in time for the Black Friday sales


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2014)

Kingdom hearts 2.5 hd remix limited edition


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 28, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> did they have the gtav + tlou bundle in Canada?


 
yes they do but walmart was selling the last of us bundle(no gta5) for $450(regular price in Canada) but u get a $75 walmart gift card.

I bought at Ebgames Skyrim ps3 $10 at ebgames, The Lego Movie $9 and Godzilla Blu-ray DVD and Digital combo pack for $14 at walmart.
Also bought The Evil Within PS4 $30, Planes Fire and Rescue $10 and How to Train your Dragon 2 also $10 at target.
Also picked up my PS4 today(tlou bundle) but i wont be able to play it for another month 


Spoiler


----------



## Chary (Nov 28, 2014)

http://puu.sh/d8P1T/4497705687.png

All for 50 bucks. Yay for black friday!


----------



## emigre (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank fuck I get paid today.


Gaems I bought


Spoiler













 

Blu rays, seperated into weeaboo and non weeaboo images


Spoiler













Got myself a Moto G 2nd Gen, really good fun especially for the price. I ended up convincing a colleague to buy one.


Spoiler










 
Got me AKG headphones and a stand for em



Spoiler










 

Got some new conveses 


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 28, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> did they have the gtav + tlou bundle in canada?


 
Yeah they had it but this bundle came with $75 Amazon credit so I opted for it instead.


----------



## prowler (Nov 29, 2014)

emigre said:


> Thank fuck I get paid today.


 
where did you get dj max


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 29, 2014)

Went to Best Buy with my friends the other night and spotted the limited edition The Dark Knight Trilogy Ultimate Collector's Edition Blu-ray set for 27.99! Love these movies and always wanted this set. It was almost 90 when it was first released last year. Definitely worth it for the bonus disc in addition to the movies. Everything else is just a bonus!  



Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 29, 2014)

Went to Wal-mart on the mountain and bought Infamous Second Son for $20. The only reason they still had it was because they did not put the Black Friday price on the case, so I guess people thought it was full price.


----------



## emigre (Nov 29, 2014)

prowler said:


> where did you get dj max


 

Imported it from Video Game Plus


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 29, 2014)

http://imgur.com/a/n5Qvv
Threw it in a album. New Gamecube Controller is on the left and my original is on the right. The original still works 100%

Holding a brand new GCN Controller feels so nice after all these years. The Yoshi Amiibo didn't come out good on the camera. The quality of the Amiibo is very good.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 29, 2014)

Finally picked up Super Smash Bros. for Wii U yesterday. The wait was killing me so badly that I broke my "no getting ripped off by GameStop trade rates" rule and traded in $58 worth of games (which I was trying to sell, anyway), and ended up getting Smash for only $6 or so. Not bad, and totally worth it just this once.


----------



## prowler (Nov 29, 2014)

emigre said:


> Imported it from Video Game Plus


 
£22 not bad, thanks brah.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 29, 2014)

I bough a proscan 7'' tablet yesterday at cheap black friday price.
Works surprisingly well for a 65$ android tablet


----------



## Smuff (Nov 29, 2014)

Hiccups.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, then, look who has two working games!


----------



## emigre (Nov 29, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> XBONE


 

Would I be right in thinking the Xbone and gaems came free the Live subscription?


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 29, 2014)

Bought a bunch of DVD's at the dollar store and at Giant Tiger yesterday, also bought The Shoot and both LEGO Harry Potter games at the dollar store.

Also went to see Big Hero 6 last night and now Immortals is stuck in my head.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 29, 2014)

emigre said:


> Would I be right in thinking the Xbone and gaems came free the Live subscription?


 

Nope.  It was like half off though, decided to grab the 3+1 month one since I was doing enough damage as it is.  Like $12.

The Xbox One came with two 14 day trial cards... this normal?  o_o


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 29, 2014)

Traded stuff for a PS1 from clarky, and just now I bought PS1 game lot of the 3 Spyro games and Crash Team Racing for ~$45 total including shipping 

EDIT: Oh, I also nabbed a PS1 memory card for $1.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 29, 2014)

Spoiler: horrible











 
Some horrible blu rays because I hate myself


Spoiler: gewd










Some good blu rays cuz I guess I like myself a bit

And I got a hold of a super fucking rare StarFox Bobblehead on ebay


Spoiler: rare










 
He normally goes for about $100-200 on ebay/amazon, someone listed him on amazon for $20 so I immediately snagged it. No problems with him either, I was expecting some form of damage.


----------



## Flood (Nov 29, 2014)

Got some new notebooks in as well as a settlement check from that nutella lawsuit like a year ago


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh I forgot to mention. 
I got eshop cards hella cheap on Black Friday at best buy, so I downloaded Alpha Sapphire, Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon, and this FUCKING CUTE THEME 









It plays the Pokemon Center on the home screen, it plays the PokeMart theme on the eshop, and when you close and open your 3DS, it plays the tune when you heal your pokemon. It's so adorable I can't even.

EDIT: also I like digital games, couldja tell??


----------



## elmoemo (Nov 30, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> Nope.  It was like half off though, decided to grab the 3+1 month one since I was doing enough damage as it is.  Like $12.
> 
> The Xbox One came with two 14 day trial cards... this normal?  o_o


Normally just one 14 day code with some consoles, maybe you got lucky or could be because console has 2 games? 

Things I bought onda v989 for the missus, Xbox one with cod:aw for £240  thank you black Friday


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 30, 2014)

emigre said:


> Thank fuck I get paid today.
> 
> Got myself a Moto G 2nd Gen, really good fun especially for the price. I ended up convincing a colleague to buy one.
> 
> ...


 
Really good smartphone!
Got myself one 2 months ago and even though it costs only $200, it can compete with $500 smartphones.
Price/quality this is the best phone available. Ever.


----------



## Xeonhawk (Nov 30, 2014)

For Black Friday, I got myself Theatrhythm Final Fantasy Curtain Call, a 16 GB vita memory card, and a pair of zelda socks..

..they actually sell those.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 30, 2014)

Xeonhawk said:


> For Black Friday, I got myself Theatrhythm Final Fantasy Curtain Call, a 16 GB vita memory card, and a pair of zelda socks..
> 
> ..they actually sell those.
> 
> View attachment 12284


 
 Don't feel bad I have Deadpool socks.


----------



## Xeonhawk (Nov 30, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> Don't feel bad I have Deadpool socks.


 

Pic?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 30, 2014)

Xeonhawk said:


> Pic?


 
That's the first time anyone has asked me for foot pics 

Lol I got these from Lootcrate a few months ago. My protruding ankle looks like a nose now.

http://i.imgur.com/RtBiIpu.jpg


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 30, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> That's the first time anyone has asked me for foot pics
> 
> Lol I got these from Lootcrate a few months ago. My protruding ankle looks like a nose now.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RtBiIpu.jpg


 
:tom: :tom: :tom:












On Topic, I also went and find a copy of Armored Core, complete in case, for $10 on eBay that I bought


----------



## Xeonhawk (Nov 30, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> That's the first time anyone has asked me for foot pics
> 
> Lol I got these from Lootcrate a few months ago. My protruding ankle looks like a nose now.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RtBiIpu.jpg


 

Do you actually get good stuff from lootcrate? I've been thinking about trying it


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 30, 2014)

another free router from newegg for review, and an ipad 1st gen mobo


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 30, 2014)

Depravo asked for photo proof in the shitbox shoutbox that I was taking a dump at work, and I delivered.  Now I'm being asked for foot pics... WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE!



Xeonhawk said:


> Do you actually get good stuff from lootcrate? I've been thinking about trying it


 

If you can spare roughly $14 each month I'd say hell yeah it's worth it.  There are definitely some better than others but really it's just something to look forward to each month.  Half of them come with shirts, so $14 for a typically good (quality and design) graphic tee by itself isn't too bad.  Otherwise, have fun with a bunch of figurines, comics/manga, trinkets from this and that, and the occasional piece of candy.  Yeah dude like I said if you've got the cash to spare I think it's awesome.


----------



## Xeonhawk (Nov 30, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> Depravo asked for photo proof in the shitbox shoutbox that I was taking a dump at work, and I delivered. Now I'm being asked for foot pics... WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Alright cool. I'll look up some videos to have an idea of what I'm getting into


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 30, 2014)

Xeonhawk said:


> Alright cool. I'll look up some videos to have an idea of what I'm getting into


 
Every crate has a theme, the first one I got was "Titan". Came with the first issue of Attack on Titan, a Titanfall shirt, an "Attack on Titanfall" art cross magnet, and I think an Attack on Titan wrist sweatband.

This month was "Battle" and came with some Streetfighter stuff, a Pirates vs Ninjas tshirt, a miniature Megaman helmet figurine, a metal Assassins Creed Unity coin in a red pouch, and a Halo megablox figure. This was one of the less exciting crates but still, neat stuff all around. The anticipation of getting something like this is worth the $14 for me as it is. The other stuff is icing on the cake lol.

The theme is something new every month.  Not like a random pool of themes, everyone gets the same crate that month.  Then the next month the theme changes.  Etc.


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 30, 2014)

In 2 separate incidents I bought a GameCube with controller and all cords with gameboy player attached , plus 1 game ( Minority Report ) for 20. USD from a Goodwill industries. store

and just yesterday I bought another GameCube ( like new) from Craig's list complete with one 128 max memory card, one controller, all cords AND four games; Mario Golf:toadstool tour, Soul Caliber 2, Resident Evil 4 (2disc) Final Fantasy,; Crystal Chronicles.  and all for only..... Wait for it.....just $25. USD.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 30, 2014)

All dem Black Friday purchases, makes me jelly.


----------



## manlego (Dec 1, 2014)

I think this is the last day of steam's exploration sale, and so far here is what i got:





A friend also gifted me Rogue Legacy as a birthday gift.
Of course it wasnt the best steam sale of history, but considering that i spent around 20$ and that i did also gift some games with that same money, it wasnt bad at all.
Now i just need to wait to get my pc back from the repair... The wait is killing me.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 1, 2014)

64GB msd for tablet



Spoiler


----------



## elmoemo (Dec 1, 2014)

Got a few Disney infinity figures for my bday


----------



## NAND0 (Dec 1, 2014)

God of war for psvita
Cubic Ninja
Pikachu 3ds xl
A desk and an office chair

I spoiled myself lol


----------



## Bean_BR (Dec 2, 2014)

It has been a while since my last post; bought some days ago Far Cry 4 and Grand Theft Auto V for PS4.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 3, 2014)

Bought myself a Gateway flashcart, was about time I got into all of this 3DS business. Bought a 3DS the other day as well, but it has a smallish scuff on the inside despite me buying it brand new, so I'll be exchanging it for another one later this week. Also going to be ordering some accessories on amazon.


----------



## Adeka (Dec 3, 2014)

2 wavebird controllers arrived in the mail today

Nintendont and smash here I come


----------



## endoverend (Dec 3, 2014)

I bought a Galaxy Tab 4 7 inch for 150$. Not bad honestly, the screen looks nice, but I wish there was a better camera. Still good for the price.


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 3, 2014)

Bought a Gateway, a Vanellope and Taffyta mouse pad and Jet Set Radio on the Humble store.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2014)

Just bought an action replay kit for gamecube.

Also bought a gateway 3ds


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2014)

Bough Splinter Cell Blacklist for $7.50 on Steam before the sale ended


----------



## Haymose (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh man.
Smash 4, Wii U Gamecube adapter, Yoshi PDP Fight Pad, Mac Mini, 23 inch LED Monitor, 7 amiibos, HDMI matrix, and a Gateway. I sold some stock so Xmas came early.


----------



## cracker (Dec 3, 2014)

For Black Friday (actually Thursday) I went a little overboard at Walmart. I only intended to get a Nabi 2 for my nephew and a couple microSDs. I walked out with:

*Round 1*
[XB1]COD Ghosts
[XB1]Shadows of Mordor
[XB1]Diablo III
[360]GTA V

*Round 2*
Nabi 2 (nephew)
ST LG Access LTE (my kid)
Sandisk 32G microSD x5
XB1 Camo controller

I won an XB1 with Fuel Up For Battle and needed stuff to play.

Before that i got a Note 4 and accessories — tempered glass screen protector, case with a kickstand and an MHL adapter.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2014)

I got 

Multiple SD cards for free ranging from 256 mb to 8gb makly for use with my 3ds

Multiple N64 games including goemon and golden eye

And finally got a copy ducktales (Wii u)


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 3, 2014)

Bought another useless steam bundle and Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 3


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 4, 2014)

Bought a Rosewill RK-9000 for my rig. Cherry MX blues. Fantastic keyboard.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 4, 2014)

Why the hell not?


----------



## twofiftyeight (Dec 4, 2014)

gateway update pls.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 5, 2014)

I totally forgot to mention that my parents surprised me with A Samsung Galaxy S5 (white) about three weeks ago, as an early Christmas present. My current phone is three years old, and just wasn't cutting it anymore, so it feels so refreshing to actually have the latest, greatest thing. I bought an otterbox for it about a week later, and will probably buy a flygrip with my next paycheck (seriously, these modern phones are MUCH too big to hold with one hand comfortably, let alone when in a case).


----------



## YayMii (Dec 5, 2014)

Ooohhhhh, went on an online shopping spree and received my first big order:


Spoiler: big order



-An Xbox 360 wireless receiver for my PC
-An Xbox 360 Kinect-to-USB adapter for my PC
-A Lenovo numpad for my PC (because I use a tenkeyless keyboard and need a numpad just in case)
-A Xiaomi 5200mAh power bank for charging my phone on the go
-A Xiaomi 2-port USB wall charging adapter for charging my phone and power bank at the same time
-A DSi/3DS USB charge cable for charging my 3DS XL with the power bank
-A replacement top-screen for my broken 3DS XL
-A screwdriver kit for all of my DIY Nintendo repair needs
-An aluminium protective case for my 3DS XL


It came in 5 shipments, but that's alright because DealExtreme offers free shipping 

...But that's not all I've bought recently:


Spoiler: more stuff



-Project Diva F 2nd for PSVita (my dedicated Miku device lol)
-Titanfall for PC
-a Chromecast
-a handful of tradeable mascot pins from Otafest (the local anime con)
-a water stone for me, fire stone for the female
-K-pop related T-shirts shipped from South Korea


 
And I still have a few things coming in the mail:


Spoiler: even more stuff



-Ninox Aurora gaming mouse from Massdrop
-cosplay puppy ears for me
-cosplay cat tail and collar for the female
-a few more T-shirts for christmas


I'm going to have to limit my spending in the coming months though; I'm heading to school soon and won't be getting a steady payroll... well at least I've gotten most of what I wanted (the Wii U can wait )


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 5, 2014)

Been fucking busy lately but


Spoiler: Godzilla's


















Spoiler: BluRays's



















And I just ordered a Gateway in light of the new FW announcement.


----------



## elm (Dec 5, 2014)

Downloaded Toad Tracker on the Wii U.. awesome game !!


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Dec 5, 2014)

I convinced my older sister to buy me a 4.5.0 3DS on eBay for Christmas. Does this count?

Also, I had some Five Guys today, and their french fries are 100% amazing.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 5, 2014)

My Luigi-themed Hori battle pad finally came in the mail today, and it's even better than I hoped. It seriously feels just as good as a real GameCube controller, albeit somewhat cheaper, regarding the buttons. I wonder if it would be compatible with gutting the buttons from a real GameCube controller and swapping? Even if not, I'm really happy with it.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2014)

I got Metroid other M as a gift from a friend who sold his wii recently. This game is not that bad actually.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 6, 2014)

Because I'm a filthy scalper.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=946633


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 6, 2014)

soulx said:


> Because I'm a filthy scalper.
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=946633


What the actual fuck? :|
I'm sure they'll be re-released later, they're probably fixing their horrific paint jobs


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 6, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> What the actual fuck? :|
> I'm sure they'll be re-released later, they're probably fixing their horrific paint jobs


 
It's Nintendo so very unlikely. And even if it is re-stocked, not like I'll be losing money. I'll just resell at MSRP.


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Dec 6, 2014)

Just got my Gateway today from yeahgeek  love it !


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh actually speaking of AMIIBO, completely forgot I came to this thread to post this


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 6, 2014)

soulx said:


> Because I'm a filthy scalper.
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=946633


So many of them shipped with defects, after bearly shipping that many now they discontinue them ... wtf nintendo?
Same thing with the gcn wiiu adapter


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 6, 2014)

soulx said:


> It's Nintendo so very unlikely. And even if it is re-stocked, not like I'll be losing money. I'll just resell at MSRP.


 
thanks to you...





And I just told my buddy at target to hold our last wii fit trainer for me. I HOPE YOURE PROUD OF YOURSELF SOULX


----------



## endoverend (Dec 6, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> So many of them shipped with defects, after bearly shipping that many now they discontinue them ... wtf nintendo?
> Same thing with the gcn wiiu adapter


 
They are shipping more GC adapters, they should arrive in the US by Christmas


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> So many of them shipped with defects, after bearly shipping that many now they discontinue them ... wtf nintendo?
> Same thing with the gcn wiiu adapter


 

Uh, they're not discontinuing them, they're making more because demand. Other sites online say that they expect new shipments by Dec 16th, such as Play-Asia. Don't believe me? Look it up.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 6, 2014)

I know they arnt discontinuing the 
But the fact they made so little of them even after they were full aware of the demand for it
Well its just nintendo being nintendo


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> I know they arnt discontinuing the
> But the fact they made so little of them even after they were full aware of the demand for it
> Well its just nintendo being nintendo


 

No, it's Nintendo having no idea it would sell that fast, they didn't anticipate said sales, wait. They didn't know the demand would be high.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 7, 2014)

Decided to pick up a couple of things during Black Friday

65" Vizio, having read afew bad things about this set on avsforums, I was alittle worried about getting it. I'm glad I did though cause I don't notice most of what they were complaining about. I moved from a 37" to a 65" which was a little jarring at first but I got use to it.

Also got the 5.1 vizio sound bar, the wal-mart I was at only had 2 on Black Friday so I was lucky to get one. Other than that mostly just blu-ray movies.

And today at the local auction I picked up a Vintage Emerson Crt for a $1, I'm a sucker for old sets. Think I'll use it with the atari, just need to find a place to put it. It might end up in the garage.

And lastly a Sony Triniton PVM-14M2U got it on ebay for $85 (including Shipping) going to use this on the Genesis and Snes with RGB. Still looking for a 20+" if I can find one cheap.
Got a call from the Ebay Seller stating his partner accidentally sold the Monitor afew days ago oh well guess I'm back looking for another one, maybe I'll find me a larger one this time!!   



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Chary (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm usually good with money, but lately, it's been flying wildly out of my wallet. Whoops.



Spoiler


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 7, 2014)

Chary said:


> I'm usually good with money, but lately, it's been flying wildly out of my wallet. Whoops.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 

SAO?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

Just got Mirrors edge for ps3 for free


----------



## avran89 (Dec 8, 2014)

Lots of stuff I got in the last two weeks:

Some club Nintendo posters



Spoiler





















 
I got a FREE monitor from a guy at a gas station, it's the one on the right



Spoiler










 
Got Omega Ruby



Spoiler










 
I got two new headsets



Spoiler



Headset with mic for my PC





Bluetooth Headset for my phone






 
And A new phone



Spoiler


----------



## Kithron (Dec 8, 2014)

Just ordered a Link amiibo from amazon few mins ago for $12.96. I picked one day shipping because i didn't want to wait too long.

Too bad i had to pay sales tax too.


----------



## cdoty (Dec 8, 2014)

Picked up a perfectly working Panasonic FZ-1 3DO console, without controller and video cable, for $3 at a local Goodwill store. That's quite a surprise to find in the wild.



SuzieJoeBob said:


> Also, I had some Five Guys today, and their french fries are 100% amazing.


 
The peanuts is where it's at!


----------



## freestile (Dec 9, 2014)

I actually got this tablet http://www.walmart.com/ip/38693702?productRedirect=true , but I got it a few days before black friday when it was
$79.99. Its $129.99 online, and the walmart here has it for $149.99. So for what I paid considering the specs its not bad. I have an
Ipad Air though, which I plan to prob upgrade to Air 2 in the future, although I couldn't pass this tablet up for the price.

Also got a http://www.gamestop.com/android/consoles/gamestick-stick-and-controller/109154 for $19.99

I got the dock to go with it as well. I'm still planning on getting the ouya, but this is pretty portable, and they got a cfw for it, so it might
be cool to mess around with. Other then that can't think of what I want for christmas. lol!


----------



## nxwing (Dec 9, 2014)

Got a Mega 6.3 LTE and Coloud Pop Earphones




I also bought a Zenfone 4 Online but it hasn't arrived yet


----------



## nxwing (Dec 9, 2014)

freestile said:


> I actually got this tablet http://www.walmart.com/ip/38693702?productRedirect=true , but I got it a few days before black friday when it was
> $79.99. Its $129.99 online, and the walmart here has it for $149.99. So for what I paid considering the specs its not bad. I have an
> Ipad Air though, which I plan to prob upgrade to Air 2 in the future, although I couldn't pass this tablet up for the price.
> 
> ...


Beautiful controller you bought there mate, might buy myself one of those this Christmas, although the DSTWO and a new dog are on top of my list.


----------



## freestile (Dec 9, 2014)

HeHe nice. I got the DSTWO actually year before last year for christmas. Still play with my ds every now and then. I Was actually going to return the gamestick, but for the price I guess you can't complain, although I still want an Ouya. That cfw they have for the gamestick looks like it might be kind of promising.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 9, 2014)

I might have gone a little overboard with this one. 



Spoiler


----------



## Sychophantom (Dec 9, 2014)

Got an OG Japanese 3DS not too long ago. I don't read any Japanese, but I managed to watch someone use a hula-hoop on NicoNico.

Sometimes, I am easily amused.


----------



## endoverend (Dec 9, 2014)

Well now I need to buy the Marth amiibo apparently.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 9, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Well now I need to buy the fucking Marth amiibo apparently.


News just broke today that no Amiibos are actually discontinued, straight from Nintendo itself. I figured that would be the case when I heard the news. It just didn't make sense that they would discontinue figures with potential cross-game functionality so quickly.


----------



## endoverend (Dec 9, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> News just broke today that no Amiibos are actually discontinued, straight from Nintendo itself. I figured that would be the case when I heard the news. It just didn't make sense that they would discontinue figures with potential cross-game functionality so quickly.


 
Exactly why I needed to buy one.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm so goddamn lazy, instead of driving 5 minutes to the store to get my cat some cat food, I ordered some off Amazon.


----------



## endoverend (Dec 10, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm so goddamn lazy, instead of driving 5 minutes to the store to get my cat some cat food, I ordered some off Amazon.


 
Have mercy on your soul. Didn't you say you were a busy man?


----------



## Sychophantom (Dec 10, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm so goddamn lazy, instead of driving 5 minutes to the store to get my cat some cat food, I ordered some off Amazon.


I do that. I get it a little cheaper than WalMart, get free Prime shipping, and best part....I don't have to go to fucking WalMart. It's a win-win.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 10, 2014)

Sychophantom said:


> I do that. I get it a little cheaper than WalMart, get free Prime shipping, and best part....I don't have to go to fucking WalMart. It's a win-win.


I've visited America once just to laugh at the obese people at WalMart

I've also bought an issue of Justice League Dark Online. Digital copy, that is


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 10, 2014)

They've eaten my life I tell you.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 10, 2014)

Just got:

Final Fantasy® VIII
GRAND THEFT AUTO: CHINATOWN WARS
Tearaway™
GTA IV: The Complete Edition

...all for the princely sum of £19.36 in the PSN sale.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 10, 2014)

I am a very lucky man as I am getting my very first gamepad from Eagle Gaming. Don't know when it will arrive but I sure am happy!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 10, 2014)

2 cute snoods, 2 Hello kitty hairbrushes and a Hello Kitty phonepouch c:


Spoiler: images <3


----------



## Anfroid (Dec 11, 2014)

Bought a lot of stuff in the last few weeks:
bought this computer: 
HP Pavilion Media Center TV m8020n 
Cost me 25$ fully functioning and i upgraded the ram, fans, CPU cooler, power suppy and GPU, and it came with the previous owners private information because he forgot the password to get in.


Spoiler











Got Wii Fit U and balance board for the hell of it


Spoiler













Also got Persona Q Wild Cards Edition


Spoiler










Smash Bros Wii U


Spoiler










A few Amiibos 


Spoiler










Some Amiibo extras


Spoiler










A few figures


Spoiler

























Another case and a set of lights, cause i was running out of space (light picture came out pretty bad)


Spoiler













assassins creed coin


Spoiler










and a new 24" monitor with 1ms lag


Spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 11, 2014)

f9232275 said:


> Bought a lot of stuff in the last few weeks:
> bought this computer:
> HP Pavilion Media Center TV m8020n
> Cost me 25$ fully functioning and i upgraded the ram, fans, CPU cooler, power suppy and GPU, and it came with the previous owners private information because he forgot the password to get in.
> ...


... And a small country!


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 11, 2014)

I ordered this when it was still $12.99. 
Now it's worth like $50. 
And I wanna fucking open it


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 12, 2014)

I got a $20 Amazon gift card from some weird random person I hate ;O;O;


So I bought a Capo and a mini wireless keyboard for my Raspy Pi.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 12, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I got a $20 Amazon gift card from some weird random person I hate ;O;O;
> 
> 
> So I bought a Capo and a mini wireless keyboard for my Raspy Pi.


 

You play the guitar?


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 12, 2014)

Glaceon Plush. Now replaces my Tails Plush on my tv. Warning: Big images are big.



Spoiler










 
My brother's Link Amiibo and my Pikachu Amiibo. This makes three Amiibo's I bought.



Spoiler


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 12, 2014)

It was my 18th bday and I got

Gift card for a book store

$50 visa card

And an outfit


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> You play the guitar?


 
Sort of  When I was younger I was learning to play, was kinda good I suppose, but then I had a bit of an accident with my hand so I couldn't really play >.> Trying to learn again now, but it's been...very difficult with the way my left hand is now  But I'm still slugging along, slowly.


Oh, and I bought a bunch of Christmas presents for the family today. Goodbye $250 monies  and I'm not even done yet


----------



## freestile (Dec 13, 2014)

Waiting for the ouya tomorrow. On top of my gamestick and my rca tablet, I also got a 1tb toshiba canvio ext hdd from best buy for like 55 bucks.
Didn't need anything bigger or better. I'm also debating on getting a 7 string guitar, as it will add a different dimension somewhat
then the typical six string. Seems like I can experiment more when making beats. Get that nice low end stuff, But rather then that I still want a 3ds/3dsxl. Would be a nice upgrade from my ds lite. Those 2ds's look kinda cool though. I might get one of them down the line, but then again if I get a 3ds
xl, it seems a little repetitive, but I think I might go for a 3ds xl. The pawn shops round here have em all day for about 75-90 bucks.
Then again I might be too busy with the ouya and the gamestick, but I don't think you can ever be too busy for games. lol!!


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 13, 2014)

Well howdy do


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 13, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Well howdy do


 
Well, look at that lovely device that will only ever be used for fully legal homebrew! No one on GBAtemp would _ever_ use it for backups or piracy!


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Well, look at that lovely device that will only ever be used for fully legal homebrew! No one on GBAtemp would _ever_ use it for backups or piracy!


I'll have you know I bought this soley to pirate Nintendogs + cats


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Well, look at that lovely device that will only ever be used for fully legal homebrew! No one on GBAtemp would _ever_ use it for backups or piracy!


 
Yeah! Like all 3 games worth playing! 

;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 13, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I'll have you know I bought this soley to pirate Nintendogs + cats


 
 Bought a $71 flash cart JUST to pirate three games that clock in at about $46... seems legit!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Bought a $71 flash cart JUST to pirate three games that clock in at about $46... seems legit!


 
He's living the life of the wealthy people. WHY GET FOR CHEAPER IF YOU CAN BUY IT MORE EXPENSIVE, HARHARHARHAR!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 13, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> He's living the life of the wealthy people. WHY GET FOR CHEAPER IF YOU CAN BUY A MORE EXPENSIVE DEVICE TO PIRATE IT WITH, HARHARHARHAR!


 
FTFY.

Some men just wanna watch the world burn.


----------



## freestile (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] this conversation here. If I ever do get the 3ds/xl i'll be sure to get one of those as well. I'm thinking my dstwo would
work in one of those. I don't have one to check or know someone that does. Just have to find out when I get one I guess.


----------



## Catastrophic (Dec 14, 2014)

I bought and installed two 128GB SSDs into my computer the other day. It's loaded with drives now.  






You know, for fully legal content exclusively.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 14, 2014)

Catastrophic said:


> I bought and installed two 128GB SSDs into my computer the other day. It's loaded with drives now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Gagnageymsla...? ;A;


----------



## Catastrophic (Dec 14, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Gagnageymsla...? ;A;


 
Icelandic for data storage.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 14, 2014)

At my birthday party I got $80 and a razor. So now I can buy a tablet after xmas


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 14, 2014)

Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## freestile (Dec 15, 2014)

RevPokemon this RCA http://www.walmart.com/ip/RCA-10.1-Tablet-16GB-Quad-Core-Bonus-Keyboard-Case/38693695 was pretty good for the price.

They actually had it at $79.99 about two weeks before Black friday, the day before Black friday it was at $89.99 and then on Black Friday it was $99.99.
For the price it has pretty good specs. Not sure what your looking for. Just thought id throw that in there. Its at $129.99 now. I'm not sure
if it will get any updates, as sometimes those lower end ones don't. I had a polaroid that never got past 4.0. This one might though
as I've already got a firmware update or two, so maybe a possible lollipop update in the future.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 15, 2014)

I was at Gamestop with my friend and decided to pick up Tales of Hearts R for my Vita. So far, I'm enjoying the game. The humor is good, and the little bits of Japanese I understand actually make the slight translation inaccuracies (or I guess liberties) easier to pick out and ignore. The game runs smoothly, and I dunno why but it feels very reminiscent of Symphonia. Maybe it's just that the graphics pretty much look exactly the same as Symphonia, and the game plays very similarly overall with the battle system being closer to older Tales than newer Tales.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 15, 2014)

Having a Christmas party with mates tomorrow so I got myself a:
Superboy Shirt (Young Justice)
The Flash hoodie
UniQlo denim pants
Sebago Limited Edition Docksides
UniQlo Foot socks (5 pairs)
The Batman 75th Edition Cap
Gloves (look at Superboy's at Young Justice Invasion while battling clayface)

DCMASTERRACE


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 15, 2014)

Just won me another Sony PVM from Ebay, last time the seller backed out on me. This one is a Olympus Sony PVM OEV203 20"(which is a _rebranded_ 20M2MDU) It cost me a little more then the 14". I got this one for $165.92 that's including shipping, which is a big chunk of that total.

Here's some of the pics from ebay, I haven't received it yet.








Spoiler: More Pics


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 15, 2014)

I bought some random bullshit.



Spoiler


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 15, 2014)

Got a copy of Sim City 2000 SE from Origins's On the House offer!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 15, 2014)

bunch of stuff, mostly all christmas presents to family members


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Joe88 Yo I want pickle flavored chips, wtf


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 15, 2014)

Early xmas gift from my one friend. She knows me like a book. 



Spoiler


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 15, 2014)

Unexpected Xmas bonus this month so bought myself this from a Car Boot sale at the weekend.  Childhood memories!


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 15, 2014)

I got a 25 dollar check from my aunt


----------



## migles (Dec 15, 2014)

bought alpha sapphire limited edition, only to find out limited edition is just the game (in the regular plastic box) + extra metal box

:disappointed: thought it had a book or something, the metal box can only hold 1 game, so now i have 2 boxes for keeping inside my drawer..
i wonder why they included the normal plastic box...


----------



## Kithron (Dec 16, 2014)

Was able to get what I wanted for Xmas early thanks to my Aunt & Uncle. I'll just have to wait for the next shipment of adapters to get one.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 16, 2014)

got a $100 amazon gift card and some T shirts for my birthday


----------



## cracker (Dec 16, 2014)

The XB1 I won from the Dew/Doritos COD promo came today!   

I bought Sunset Overdrive for it too.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 16, 2014)

I got lots of stuff from today's party which includes:
a dreamcatcher
a DC justice league soup mug
3 handkerchiefs

Will post pics sooner or later


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 16, 2014)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy 
Ahh the nostalgia...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 16, 2014)

November was an eventful month
- PS4 Last of Us Bundle
- New Router
- Bunch of Wii Fit Trainer Amiibos
- Smash Bros. (still sealed)
- COD: Advanced Warfare
- Infamous Second Son (not pictured)


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2014)

Welcome to Sony [user]soulx[/user]


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 17, 2014)

My persona Q had a mess up with the tarot cards where I had 2 devil arcana cards but was missing the tower. Contacted Atlus and Just got my replacements today


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 17, 2014)

I got a smart watch thing (a pebble watch) but I'm probably going to sell it


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 18, 2014)

Finally bought a new router! It's a TP-Link Archer C5.
Threw the old piece of shit out (litteraly, it slipped out of my hand when I was replacing it and broke). Lately it started randomly disconnecting my laptop and stop broadcasting a signal and when I was finally able to connect to the router, it wouldn't connect to the internet...

Also bought Bravely Default! I actually went to the store to buy the Phoenix Wright Trilogy, but they didn't have it anywhere yet.
Had a hard time choosing between Phoenix Wright vs Ace Attorney, Persona Q and Bravely Default, but after almost half an hour I decided to go with Bravely Default 

Then I went searching for a Secret Santa present. Got The Desolation of Smaug and really hope she doesn't have it yet!


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 18, 2014)

DragorianSword said:


> Finally bought a new router! It's a TP-Link Archer C5.
> Threw the old piece of shit out (litteraly, it slipped out of my hand when I was replacing it and broke). Lately it started randomly disconnecting my laptop and stop broadcasting a signal and when I was finally able to connect to the router, it wouldn't connect to the internet...
> 
> Also bought Bravely Default! I actually went to the store to buy the Phoenix Wright Trilogy, but they didn't have it anywhere yet.
> ...



Funny my old router was acting like shit til it got a firmware update


----------



## Adeka (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Attila13 (Dec 19, 2014)

Bought Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance on the holiday sale for 4eur.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 19, 2014)

Galaxy Note 4 Unlocked


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 19, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Funny my old router was acting like shit til it got a firmware update


My router was so old, it's last firmware update dates back to 2005.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 19, 2014)

DragorianSword said:


> My router was so old, it's last firmware update dates back to 2005.


True age has a lot to do. Before my current one my old one my family had for like 14 years or so


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2014)

nvidia shield tablet wifi version


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 19, 2014)

I bought _Mega Man X5_ (PSOne Classics) and _Mega Man Zero_ (Wii U Virtual Console) recently. Also thinking of grabbing some games from the Steam sale when I get my paycheck next Friday (my first Steam sale, woot!).


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2014)

Nokia Lumia 520


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 19, 2014)

got a new home phone after my old one broke and its crap but my parents love iy


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 19, 2014)

I bought a Master Sword pendant and subscribed to at least a month of Lootcrate to see how I feel about the service.

Pendant picture from site:



Spoiler


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 19, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> I bought a Master Sword pendant and subscribed to at least a month of Lootcrate to see how I feel about the service.
> 
> Pendant picture from site:
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Loot crate seems awesome id love to get a subscription to that!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 20, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> I bought a Master Sword pendant and subscribed to at least a month of Lootcrate to see how I feel about the service.
> 
> Pendant picture from site:


 
Just got my first Lootcrate today myself, just finished unboxing everything and it was pretty neat. Not bad for ~$15 after shipping and such.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Just got my first Lootcrate today myself, just finished unboxing everything and it was pretty neat. Not bad for ~$15 after shipping and such.



That's it I'm getting a subscription!!!


----------



## Flood (Dec 20, 2014)

Just got these in. Completed my White Lantern collection


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 20, 2014)

Got my Gateway in today.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bought Civilization V: The Complete Edition for 10eur on the steam sale.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

I got silver for free in sonic dash!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 21, 2014)

I bought a smash edition gamecube controller and a i-con glow WiiU pro controller 



Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 21, 2014)

My girlfriend got me a Mudkip plushie keychain from Nintendo World


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 21, 2014)

Spoiler










Its pretty decent and comfortable


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Bought Shadow Warrior and Shadow Warrior Clasic Redux & Duke Nukem 3D Bundle for 5.58eur on the steam sale!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 21, 2014)

My brother gave me a $20 Nintendo eShop card as an early Christmas present. I used it (plus an extra dollar and change of my own) to buy _Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition_ (Wii U eShop) and _Mega Man Xtreme_ (3DS eShop). I can never have too many Metroidvania or Mega Man games. 

My sister also got me an early Christmas present in the form of a book. _The Grumpy Guide to Life: Observations From Grumpy Cat_.

Really looking forward to reading and playing these gifts later! ^.^ I just got $40 off selling something in the trading forum, so I'll use that for my broke-ass Christmas shopping for my brother and sister and parents, as soon as PayPal finishes transferring the money back to my bank (hurry up already!).


----------



## prowler (Dec 22, 2014)

now to wait for a 3ds game to support amiibo.


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 22, 2014)

Yesterday i bought the original Tron on Blu-Ray, KI on the Xbox One even though i don't have the console and a 32gb Micro SD card for my gateway.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 22, 2014)

prowler said:


> ~snip
> 
> now to wait for a 3ds game to support amiibo.


 
i want that little mac amiibo

but its sold out everywhere.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 22, 2014)

My Kickstarter version of Bubblegum Crisis Ultimate Edition Collector's Blu-ray set (basic version) just arrived, in before Christmas! Latter versions sold in stores and online may possibly be a watered down version of this.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 23, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> I bought a smash edition gamecube controller and a i-con glow WiiU pro controller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

How is that pro controller? I need one but I dont like 3rd part stuffs. 


I recently got *another* ps3, $40 with controller. works just needs a HDD which i have a spare. might look into downgrading it but its a NAND model UGH.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2014)

VashTS said:


> How is that pro controller? I need one but I dont like 3rd part stuffs.
> 
> 
> I recently got *another* ps3, $40 with controller. works just needs a HDD which i have a spare. might look into downgrading it but its a NAND model UGH.


 
This pro controller works great. Nothing to complain here.
It has confortable shape, and has sexy buttons backlite blue leds 
Using it in nintendont and works 100 time better than my attached classic controller


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 23, 2014)

Japanese first volume of Soul Eater manga.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 24, 2014)

Just bought Mark of the Ninja: Specal Edition on the steam holiday sale for 3.59eur.


----------



## flabulousfreddy (Dec 24, 2014)

I got my New Nintendo 3DS, I'm just waiting on Gateway's update. 

Recently, I got an N64 with Everdrive as part of a trade for my 3DS XL NES Edition. Just waiting to see what else I can work with my friend on.


----------



## prowler (Dec 24, 2014)

bought myself a new ecig set. been needing an upgrade


----------



## Skull Kiddo (Dec 24, 2014)

Bought a CRT because of my yet-to-be-ready PS2 and N64. Couldn't stand N64 on a HDTV 

Edit: OoT & MM are too dark, so I guess I will buy other... damn -.-


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 24, 2014)

I just got these games on a giveaway! 


Two Worlds Epic Edition
Knights and Merchants
Commander: Conquest of the Americas Gold
East India Company Gold
Pirates of Black Cove Gold
KnightShift
Enclave
What a great start to Christmas!


----------



## ars25 (Dec 24, 2014)

Spoiler










Got this and had to take a picture with its older Brothers


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 24, 2014)

Got me Pit Amiibo on monday, forgot to post it.



Spoiler: HNNGG YES


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 25, 2014)

Freedom Wars for $15 
Sly cooper Trilogy for $12 

And Oddworld Munch's Oddysee HD Review copy. 
Expect that before New Years. 
Couldn't be more stoked about it, the Oddworld franchise has a very "Odd" spot in my heart, and is one of my favorite franchises of all time.

EDIT: Just gon Edit dis cuz it Xmas 





Also got hella giftcards for gaems, a Godzilla shirt, and slippers.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 25, 2014)

As an early in the day gift to myself, I bough Bioshock 2 and Infinite + season pass for $20 total from the Steam sale.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2014)

>Insert picture of Rosewill RK-9000 keyboard here

It's a nice keyboard


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh, got a Nexus 7 tablet (gen 2) for Christmas, I honestly did NOT expect it   Also got a nice new wallet, new shirts (including a nice Japanese Mario shirt), Almond Roca, to name a few things, heh heh heh.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2014)

Got a $50 Amazon gift card, so I decided I'd grab a new case for my desktop: http://www.amazon.com/Raidmax-Cobra-Tower-ATX-502WBG-Black/dp/B00BCZZRFU/ 

Going to grab a new motherboard when I get paid on Friday as well: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157304


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 25, 2014)

Went out and purchased a Wii U, a copy of Smash Bros Wii U, some extra controllers, and Mario Kart 8. I'd say I'm pretty fucking satisfied right now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Went out and purchased a Wii U, a copy of Smash Bros Wii U, some extra controllers, and Mario Kart 8. I'd say I'm pretty fucking satisfied right now.


I'm so, so sorry


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 25, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm so, so sorry


 

It was worth it, even if I was a bit tipsy at the time.  Eight twenty somethings in one small room in front of an HD TV screaming in 8 man smash? Priceless.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> It was worth it, even if I was a bit tipsy at the time.  Eight twenty somethings in one small room in front of an HD TV screaming in 8 man smash? Priceless.


 
>Implying 8 man smash is playable 

Protip, it ain't ;O; 

A good idea in theory, absolutely terrible in practice. It's extremely difficult to tell what's going on with 8 people at a time  6 or so is about the best you'll do if you want to be able to actually concentrate on your character.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 25, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> >Implying 8 man smash is playable
> 
> Protip, it ain't ;O;
> 
> A good idea in theory, absolutely terrible in practice. It's extremely difficult to tell what's going on with 8 people at a time  6 or so is about the best you'll do if you want to be able to actually concentrate on your character.


 

I just stand in the middle and up smash... .-.


----------



## Issac (Dec 25, 2014)

I'll put up some pics later perhaps. 
I got:

A nice pair of headphones: audio-technica ath-m50xbl
47 music albums! (47 CDs + 2 12" LPs)
Hyrule Warriors
Bayonetta 1+2
Mario and Link Amiibos
Arduino starter kit
Building Stories  (a HUGE graphic novel)
Paul Auster - the new York trilogy
candy
clothes
a book with Japanese food in Japanese and Swedish
Cash 
and more...


----------



## ShinyLatios (Dec 25, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> >Implying 8 man smash is playable
> 
> Protip, it ain't ;O;
> 
> A good idea in theory, absolutely terrible in practice. It's extremely difficult to tell what's going on with 8 people at a time  6 or so is about the best you'll do if you want to be able to actually concentrate on your character.


 

8 man smash is easily playable if you know what you're doing. Just make sure you don't get sucked into a clusterf*ck fight and you'll be fine 

As for things I got...

Ace Attorney Trilogy, Shin Megami Tensei IV, bunch of amiibos that I won't bother to specify and some other things!


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 25, 2014)

For Christmas I got

Clothes (ick)
Pikachu piggy bank
Ssb4 Wii u
Ruby for 3ds
Amiibo of pikachu and kirby


----------



## NAND0 (Dec 26, 2014)

I got a $30 Amazon gift card so I bought some new shorts for work,  rubber bands, caffeine pills and a pill splitter lol. I already have all the games I want so I just bought some junk that I needed


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 26, 2014)

I picked up ff13 on PC because it was 8 bucks on humble bundle. It seems Final Hallway 13 is not the hyperbole I thought it was. That being said, I do like the combat system


----------



## Chary (Dec 26, 2014)

Ace Attorney Trilogy, Sunset Overdrive, Link to the Past for SNES, and Tales of Xillia 2


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 26, 2014)

Also for christmas I got a 21 inch 1080p HD tv by insignia. It works nice although im bit sure how to use my a/v cambles for my gamecube


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 26, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293

I bought this just now because I have no self control


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 26, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293
> 
> I bought this just now because I have no self control


Planning on a build?


----------



## purupuru (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought the pair of limited ed crystal 2ds blue and red. I was a little put off by the 2ds concept but these are pretty cool.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 26, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Planning on a build?


 
No, I've already got one. I've got a small case with a Micro ATX mobo, and with a somewhat recently acquired HD 7970, my case is absolutely filled and disorganized, and airflow is now a bit of an issue as well. So I'm getting a new case and getting a new motherboard so I can make everything all nice and organized and cozy.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 26, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> No, I've already got one. I've got a small case with a Micro ATX mobo, and with a somewhat recently acquired HD 7970, my case is absolutely filled and disorganized, and airflow is now a bit of an issue as well. So I'm getting a new case and getting a new motherboard so I can make everything all nice and organized and cozy.


Sweet sound nice.


----------



## elmoemo (Dec 26, 2014)

Things I recently got? And erection hahaha oj oj 

For Christmas I got clothes, shoes, Disney infinity figures and the game for the Xbox one. Xbox one controller shell casing (bright green) and battery packs for it. Now I just need the Xbox one in the sales


----------



## XDel (Dec 26, 2014)

I finally got a 3DsXL (Mario Edition Gold) for Christmas. Been wanting one forever!


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 26, 2014)

I signed up for lootcrate, cuz I want presents every month dammit >:

I also won Assassins creed black flag and unity Digitial downloads for 20 bucks off ebay (thanks to that assassins creed Xbox one bundle thingy) 

$10 per ass is nice I guess


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2014)

For christmas, I got:
- a 100$ gift card usable at Canadian Tire
- 50$ cash from my grandmother
- Brandy filled chocolates, rhum pralins and more candies 
- a 4L Absolut Vodka bottle 
- A "party high" t-shirt
- some blueray movies 

Very happy! I had a very nice time with family and friends. Of course I have fun at gbatemp too


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 26, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> My brother gave me a $20 Nintendo eShop card as an early Christmas present. I used it (plus an extra dollar and change of my own) to buy _Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition_ (Wii U eShop) and _Mega Man Xtreme_ (3DS eShop). I can never have too many Metroidvania or Mega Man games.
> 
> My sister also got me an early Christmas present in the form of a book. _The Grumpy Guide to Life: Observations From Grumpy Cat_.
> 
> Really looking forward to reading and playing these gifts later! ^.^ I just got $40 off selling something in the trading forum, so I'll use that for my broke-ass Christmas shopping for my brother and sister and parents, as soon as PayPal finishes transferring the money back to my bank (hurry up already!).


 
Christmas update: Some other things I got and bought for myself and others, in relation to the big day. First, the gifts I bought for others...

$15 iTunes gift card- Gift for my brother. I tried to find him something Taylor Swift related (sort of as a half-joke, since he likes her newest album), but couldn't (I went shopping at Wal-Mart on the 23rd, because it took that long to get money for Christmas shopping), so I stuck with the gift card. At least he can buy the album digitally.
_Supernatural_ poster- For my sister, since she absolutely loves that show. Turns out she already has that poster. Oops. At least she recognized it without opening it, so it can be exchanged.
Black dress socks- For Dad. It's what he wanted! I swear, my parents are so boring (and I just now realized that in all the busyness today, I totally forgot to give him and mom their gifts! Oops! I'll fix that tomorrow).
Two cartons of Epsom salt- For Mom. Yes, really. Remember what I said about my parents being boring?
Kirby Amiibo- Originally I was only going to buy gifts for my immediate family, but I had more money than I thought when I was done, and I saw the Kirby Amiibo sitting on the shelf. One of my best friends is in the area for Christmas and she absolutely LOVES Kirby, and she plans to get a Wii U and _Super Smash Bros. for Wii U_ soon, so it was a perfect fit.
Now for the things I got, between gifts from others and stuff I bought with Christmas money. I got a total of $350 in Christmas money, btw.

_Bravely Default_- I decided to pick up the demo on a whim, because I really want to give the JRPG genre a true shot besides just _Chrono Trigger_. I ended up seriously loving it, so I bought it with some early Christmas money I got. Just finished 100% completing the demo tonight, so I'm excited to start the actual game tomorrow.
_Super Mario Bros. Deluxe_ (3DS VC)- This is my favorite version of the original game, and I'm pleasantly surprised to see it arrive in the North American eShop today. I left my GBC copy with my ex when I moved out (because I wanted to be nice, and let her have the games she especially liked, since I owned the vast majority of the game collection that was essentially shared between us for years and years), so I'm happy to replace it.
_Terraria_- Picked it up for 80% off on the Steam sale. More Steam items will be bought soon, I'm sure.
_Seconds_ by Bryan Lee O'Malley- Gift from Mom and Dad. Really excited, because I didn't even know this book was already out until I accidentally stumbled upon it in Barnes & Nobel a month ago. I can't wait to read it.
_Northern Exposure_: The Complete Series (DVD)- A cool collection of every episode of _Northern Exposure_ on DVD, in a nice, fuzzy handbag case type thing. I wasn't expecting to get this at all, and I love this series. My family and I used to watch it on Netflix (back when mail-in was still the main way to watch Netflix), but I never finished the series, so maybe it's time to marathon the whole thing.
And, that's about it. Merry Christmas, people!


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just bought Postal and Postal 2 Complete on the steam sale for 1.28eur.  Great deal!!!
Was thinking on the 3rd one too, but most of my friends said that it just isn't wort it....New devs and new publisher.... meh.... THey said that the 3rd is just a bad game....maybe when it will be on a better sale than now, I'll grab it, but now I'll just pass on it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought Brothers because $1.49 is a hard price to pass up.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 26, 2014)

Just went on a mini digital shopping spree for myself.

_ Kirby's Dream Land_ (3DS VC)- Another GB game I used to own, but left with my ex. I love Kirby, so why not?
_Kirby's Dream Land 2_ (3DS VC)- I actually never owned this one. I should try it out.
_Mega Man Xtreme 2_ (3DS VC)- I know I'm going to want to play when I beat the first one, so I figured I'd just get it now.
_NightSky_ (3DS eShop)- I've wanted this game pretty much since it came out, and since it was on sale for 70% off, I figured now is the time.
Flygrip Gravity- For my phone. The Samsung Galaxy S5 is just too damn uncomfortable for single hand typing, even with my larger hands. I used to have a flygrip years ago for a much older phone of mine, but not anymore. It'll be much more useful for a phone this big.


----------



## Anfroid (Dec 26, 2014)

Got a few things for christmas, clothe and a computer chair, and I won a 40$ gift card for best buy at a party.
Got a cool shirt from lootcrate.


Spoiler










Some posters from nintendo.


Spoiler
















cardboard for VR which is far better than i was expecting.


Spoiler










And some more figures/amiibos some may be NSFW depending on your definition.


Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 27, 2014)

So for Christmas I got from my uncle the PS4 TLOU bundle as a thank you for always helping him when he needs to go really anywhere(Doctor, stores, etc..) or just around the house, he's Legally Blind(as in every thing he see's is extremely blurry), my sister and brother-in-law got me Assassin's Creed Unity for it.
Got some clothes from my grandma and $60 from her. From my other uncle i got a $50 master card. Got $25 from my other grandma.
Also get a $25 Ultimate Dinning Gift card from my bosses at work(i'm there main go to guy when they need something done)
Bought the Ninja Turtle Movie today at bestbuy for $15. It was the bluray combo pack and it also came with a leonardo beanie(gave it to my nephew because it was to small for me)
Bought Metro Redux for $25 at target and Far Cry 4 Limited Edition for $40 at Walmart
also bought something that would allow me to have 3 3ds game card in the 3ds and switch between them for $1 at bestbuy




Spoiler


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 27, 2014)

Just bought Ghostbusters: The Video Game for 1.99eur on the steam sale! 
Who you gonna' call?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 27, 2014)

Huh, where do I even start...

My girlfriend and I moved in together and as our first Christmas purchase we got a PS4, we're in the process of building up a library...
...which currently consists of four discs - KillZone: Shadow Fall, Dragon Age: Inquisition, inFamous: Second Son and Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare
That was a shared gift though, so I figured I should get something just for her - I got her a New 3DS XL
She knows I'm more of a PSVita kind of guy, so she grabbed me Freedom Wars...
...and I know she likes Hatsune Miku, so I got her Project Diva F 2nd
She already has a Wii U, so I figured we should go buy some Amiibos. In the end she bought Link, Marth and Fox, but she couldn't find a Zelda...
...I could and I bought it for her
Finally, I also got some cool things in the mail recently that I can't disclose yet _(but you'll learn all about them soon!)_
All in all, a lot of new stuff this season - exciting!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 27, 2014)

Kirby Air Ride for GameCube

Been meaning to get this for a long while now and finally decided. I'll have to get my Original Wii connected again to check the disc and play it (although I'll make a backup image to the SD Card).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Huh, where do I even start...
> 
> My girlfriend and I moved in together and as our first Christmas purchase we got a PS4, we're in the process of building up a library...
> ...which currently consists of four discs - KillZone: Shadow Fall, Dragon Age: Inquisition, inFamous: Second Son and Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare
> ...


Living together, gaming together... I remember those days so fondly. Cherish every moment! ^.^ There's nothing quite like it.

This overly sentimental post brought to you by xwatchmanx.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 27, 2014)

Watch dogs, 32" hdtv, ssb4 u


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 27, 2014)

Bought the full Alan Wake package on steam for 3.69eur. I just couldn't pass this great opportunity! Great price for the content! Enjoyed it on the 360 and I'm sure that I'll have a blast on PC as well! 

*EDIT:*
And I got Defy Gravity Extended...it was 0.09eur...so I said why the fack not?!  Selling the trading cards dropped by the game you get 0.18eur so you get back your 0.09eur and get an extra 0.09eur...so yeah...double profit!  Thx steam. 

*EDIT2:*
Just bought Rogue Legacy as well! Great little gem for 2.24eur only! Go buy it if you don't have it already!


----------



## lytro (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## leo5546 (Dec 28, 2014)

I recently brought Sonic Adventure for the dreamcast, which is nothing special. But the seller included the Sonic Adventure 2 demo cd for free, both CD's are in mint condition with SA being in its original case. I only paid 28 dollars. How valuable or rare is the SA2 demo disc btw?


----------



## emigre (Dec 28, 2014)

lytro said:


>


 


I remember buying that a few months ago. The girl serving me gave me a really weird look.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 28, 2014)

I just bought Transistor and To the Moon from the Steam sale. Because less than $9 for both of them wasn't something I could pass up.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 28, 2014)

I got a Samsung   tab 4 for 150 (80 of which was paid via a return of a watch I didn't like)


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 28, 2014)

emigre said:


> I remember buying that a few months ago. The girl serving me gave me a really weird look.


LOL



I got new earbuds, my old ones are fucked up


----------



## manlego (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah, i think im done with the holiday sale, here is what i got so far:


----------



## Akira (Dec 29, 2014)

I've recently bought 6 second hand 3ds PAL games, they are:

2 Pokemon Y
1 Pokemon X
1 New Super Mario Bros 2
1 Project X Zone
1 Fire Emblem Awakening

for $82


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 29, 2014)

manlego said:


> Yeah, i think im done with the holiday sale, here is what i got so far:


Have fun with Shovel Knight! It's my runner up for GotY (behind Bayonetta 2).


Akira said:


> I've recently bought 6 second hand 3ds PAL games, they are:
> 
> 2 Pokemon Y
> 1 Pokemon X
> ...


That's really really good. How'd you get them for so cheap? Pokémon X/Y and FEA run for at least $30 USD used, each here.


----------



## lytro (Dec 29, 2014)

emigre said:


> I remember buying that a few months ago. The girl serving me gave me a really weird look.


 

I decided to order it online, rather than buying it in a local store, because of the _weird looks._


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 29, 2014)

Xmas present to myself


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

Finally I got this fucking adapter!


----------



## Wellington2k (Dec 30, 2014)

I just ordered a Gamecube Adapter from my local Best Buy! Pick up is January 1st!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 30, 2014)

New3DS
Sky3DS
Corsair 250d ITX Case
Asus Z97i-Plus mobo


----------



## Akira (Dec 30, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Have fun with Shovel Knight! It's my runner up for GotY (behind Bayonetta 2).
> 
> That's really really good. How'd you get them for so cheap? Pokémon X/Y and FEA run for at least $30 USD used, each here.


 

Welp, thing is i keep looking on a local site here in UAE where you can sell used or new things and i just stumbled upon this guys ad. He's selling each for $16, so i told him if i can buy all of em for $82 and fortunately he said yes


----------



## Wilhelm (Dec 30, 2014)

A home theater projector for my office.
An 8GB Archos Gamepad.
A bag of Stevia.
Two boxes of Constant Comment tea.
A 3DSXL to give to my girlfriend as a gift.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 30, 2014)

Hella stuff. 
Pictured is mostly my first Lootcrate items which are
I am GROOT Socks
Simpsons Anniversary Wallet
Tetris Sticker set of 147 blocks (these bitches goin on my lappy) 
Lootcrate Button
Captain America Air freshener
Lootcrate mag
Ghost Busters door hanger 

Also pictured is Dragon Age Inquisition that I got on sale at Target, and a Download card of Assassins Creed IV/ Assassins Creed Unity that I got for $20.


----------



## Wilhelm (Dec 30, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Ghost Busters door hanger


Of all the things you posted, that Ghostbusters door hanger is the one thing I envy.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 30, 2014)

Just got an Early Access copy for Deadbreed!


----------



## migles (Dec 30, 2014)

ars25 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
how come your box isn't blue? thought it was blue on every region...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 30, 2014)

migles said:


> how come your box isn't blue? thought it was blue on every region...


Not in America.


----------



## ars25 (Dec 30, 2014)

migles said:


> how come your box isn't blue? thought it was blue on every region...


 
like Nathan said they apparently decided not to include the colored boxes( Man i would kill to get one of those boxes)


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 30, 2014)

Glad I waited to get it, also received an extra free copy with purchase
for those that dont know, contraption maker is the "spiritual successor" to The Incredible Machine
http://store.steampowered.com/app/241240/


----------



## Depravo (Dec 30, 2014)

Meanwhile, AC Rogue (bought a few weeks ago) is still in the cellophane.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 31, 2014)

Pretty much spent my break painting my house, buying new furniture, new home decor. I'm too lazy to post the pictures of my home decor, but I'll post a picture of the dining table thats being delivered in like 2 weeks... The picture was located online.


----------



## endoverend (Dec 31, 2014)

Bortz


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 31, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Bortz


 
The good spiderman.

It's a joke that this got cancelled, while the crappy ultimate spiderman cartoon lives on.


----------



## endoverend (Dec 31, 2014)

Armadillo said:


> The good spiderman.
> 
> It's a joke that this got cancelled, while the crappy ultimate spiderman cartoon lives on.


 
FUCK ultimate spiderman. 
This show was great. GREAT!


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 31, 2014)

I got a 25 dollar gift card to target plan on getting a micro sd card with it


----------



## manlego (Dec 31, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Finally I got this fucking adapter!
> 
> View attachment 13487


 

Wasn't the gc adapter region locked?


----------



## endoverend (Dec 31, 2014)

manlego said:


> Wasn't the gc adapter region locked?


 
Nope.


----------



## Issac (Dec 31, 2014)

Today I got a mail from Japan, with a really nice pen engraved with my name (I wonder how expensive that must've been) and a Doraemon manga with both English and Japanese text (for kids to learn English) 

And I've been listening to my sweet ass music in my sweet ass headphones.
I didn't state which albums I got in my previous post:
The LateNightTales Decade box (2014 bonus edition). Every release from 2001 - 2014 in the AnotherLateNight and LateNightTales series (one spoken word album not included, since it's not part of the series). That's 39 albums right there!
I really recommend the mixes by: Bonobo, Belle and Sebastian volume 2 and At The Movies. Check those out guise! http://latenighttales.co.uk/product.php/136/the-decade-box-2014-bonus-edition

Also, I got:
Bright Eyes - There's No Beginning To The Story LP+CD 
Bright Eyes - Every Day and Every Night LP+CD
Radiohead 5 album set (the first five albums)
Anna Von Hausswolff - Ceremonies 
and on my birthday I got Cursive - The Ugly Organ 10th anniversary deluxe LP. 

That's just the music  Whoop.


----------



## ars25 (Dec 31, 2014)

bought a $20 amazaon giftcard using paypal from Gyft and i got this with the gift card http://www.amazon.com/5000mAh-Extended-Battery-Nintendo-CTR-001-MIN-CTR-001/dp/B005NJ2UEW/ref=sr_1_2?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1419997146&sr=1-2&keywords=3ds battery since i needed a new one (old one is so bloated bloated right now it doesn't even last 20 minutes anymore also felt like i was playing with a ticking time bomb ). Also bought the CS pack on steam along with another copy of CS:Go for my brother.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 31, 2014)

I just got the Hotline Miami Soundtrack on the steam sale for 1.49eur. Great tracks, but it's still unacceptable that the DLC is more expensive than the game.... 

*EDIT:*
Plus I just got a copy of Memories of a Vagabond after posting this.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 31, 2014)

Fuck yeah pikachu onesie get ;D


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 31, 2014)

Just arrived in the Mail


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 1, 2015)

For my final purchase of the winter sale, I added Saints Row IV to my library. My handful of purchases are below. I spent probably about $37 on all of it.


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 1, 2015)

To start the new year. Bought another Metroid Prime GC Disc. I gave away my v1.0 of my disc back during the summer and beat myself up over it. So I found another v1.0 on ebay and will be here Wednesday 

Waiting to sequence break again.


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 1, 2015)

This is my Holiday acquisitions this holiday. 




I know that it's worse than the Summer Sale one, but yeah ... there weren't really deals that blew me away and nothing really that interested me to be honest. And I didn't bought them all...many of them were giveaway prizes and contest prizes. 

*Games from giveaways:*
Cortex Command
Enclave
KnightShift
Pirates of Black Cove Gold
East India Company Gold
Commander: Conquest of the Americas Gold
Knights and Merchants
Two Worlds Epic Edition
Racer 8
Deadbreed® – Undead Beta Pack
Memories of a Vagabond

*Games I actually bought:*
Metal Gear Rising -4.99eur
Sid Meier's Civilization V: Complete -9.99eur
Duke Nukem 3D and Shadow Warrior, Shadow Warrior: Special Edition -5.58eur
Mark of the Ninja: Special Edition -3.59eur
Postal 2 Complete, POSTAL -1.28eur
Ghostbusters: The Videogame -1.99eur
Alan Wake Bundle (Summer 2012) -3.69eur
Defy Gravity Extended Edition -0.09eur
Rogue Legacy -2.24eur
Hotline Miami Soundtrack -1.49eur


*Totaling:* * 34.93eur*


Yeah...this holiday season I didn't really bought that much games... But hey...now I didn't remained without money like on the Summer Sale.  But now with the spare money I can buy other stuff or put it away for the next sale. 

Was a great year everyone!  I wish you all a Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 1, 2015)

I picked up the Borderlands 2 PS Vita bundle. I could care less for Borderlands 2 though, so I'll probably sell the digital code. Might sell my PSP, too.

Indie games, plus a year's worth of free PS+ games I had no way of playing, here I come!


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I picked up the Borderlands 2 PS Vita bundle. I could care less for Borderlands 2 though, so I'll probably sell the digital code. Might sell my PSP, too.
> 
> Indie games, plus a year's worth of free PS+ games I had no way of playing, here I come!


 

Welcome to the brotherhood. You are not a Vitabro.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 2, 2015)

emigre said:


> Welcome to the brotherhood. You are not a Vitabro.


Don't you mean a *Veataboo?


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 3, 2015)

I just got a bad case of waking up at strange times and drinking unhealthy portions of coffee.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 3, 2015)

emigre said:


> Welcome to the brotherhood. You are (not) a Vitabro.


fixed


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 3, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> fixed


I'm pretty sure that emigre meant to write "now" instead of "not" :v


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 3, 2015)

Be jealous 



Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 3, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Be jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm so jealous holy shit


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 3, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I picked up the Borderlands 2 PS Vita bundle. I could care less for Borderlands 2 though, so I'll probably sell the digital code. Might sell my PSP, too.
> 
> Indie games, plus a year's worth of free PS+ games I had no way of playing, here I come!


 
Now the real questions are
when are you going to play Persona 4
when are you going to play Danganronpa

when are you going to play Persona 4
when are you going to play Danganronpa

*when are you going to play Persona 4*
*when are you going to play Danganronpa*

*when are you going to play Persona 4*
*when are you going to play Danganronpa*


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 3, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Now the real questions are
> when are you going to play Persona 4
> when are you going to play Danganronpa
> 
> ...


Neither of those particularly caught my eye, but I'm willing to look into them. Is Persona a series I can just pick up cold? I've never played the others.

Right now I'm playing Gravity Rush (free on PS+ from sometime last year), and I absolutely love it, so far.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Be jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nice got mine a week ago


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jan 3, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Neither of those particularly caught my eye, but I'm willing to look into them. Is Persona a series I can just pick up cold? I've never played the others.
> 
> Right now I'm playing Gravity Rush (free on PS+ from sometime last year), and I absolutely love it, so far.


yes they are stand alone. though i recomend ya play 3 before 4 cause the gameplay improves with 4 and personally i can go back to 3. now 1 and 2 plays verry differently so those two ya can play anytime(IMHO)

3 is not a vita title but ya can but it fromt he PSN(well the psp remake)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 3, 2015)

I bought Rayman Origins and Sly Cooper Collection for my Vita last night. I was at Gamestop and they were only about $35 total, Rayman used Sly new, so I decided to pick them up.


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 6, 2015)

Phone Quality. It came two days early. I am not complaining. Fuck, this image is bigger than my camera.


Spoiler


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 6, 2015)

I literally got 5 amiibo's so far. Got Samus, Peach and Luigi while my sister has Link and Zelda.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm seriously digging Gravity Rush, so I went ahead and bought all the DLC from PSN. I might grab a physical copy of the game too, since I like it so much and my memory card is only 8gb. Does anyone know if I can use my save file from the digital version on a physical copy of a vita game? Are vita saves for physical games tied to the cartridge (like the 3DS), or tied to the system (like the PSP)?

I also picked up the soundtrack for Phantom of the Paradise on Google Play. Mostly an impulse buy because someone special to me absolutely adores that movie. And i liked one of the songs they showed me from it, so why not?

I also bought a chicken sandwich with fries for dinner today at Disney World (on a family trip: I haven't been in 11 years). I love this place, but sheesh is food expensive: $11.50 including tax for just the base sandwich (with chicken, bacon, cheese) and fries. I wouldn't have bought anything if it weren't for the fact that we weren't leaving until after 9. Though I suppose if I'm complaining about spending $11.50 while on a Disney trip that i didn't pay for, that's the ultimate first world problem.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 6, 2015)

Finally got freaking Pubic Ninja. Rockin my custom theme now.


----------



## dylan2228 (Jan 6, 2015)

Went to the store and picked up a new 3ds xl this morning


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 6, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm seriously digging Gravity Rush, so I went ahead and bought all the DLC from PSN. I might grab a physical copy of the game too, since I like it so much and my memory card is only 8gb. Does anyone know if I can use my save file from the digital version on a physical copy of a vita game? Are vita saves for physical games tied to the cartridge (like the 3DS), or tied to the system (like the PSP)?


 
You'll need to upload the save file to the cloud with PS+, delete the digital game, insert the physical game, then restore the save.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 6, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You'll need to upload the save file to the cloud with PS+, delete the digital game, insert the physical game, then restore the save.


Alright, thanks. Is there a way to turn on cloud save uploading automatically, the way it does on PS3? I haven't even got a prompt to cloud save yet


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 6, 2015)

Donkey Kong with Bongos for GameCube
Cabela's Hunter 2013 for Wii U (Think of CoD but a war against the nature)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 6, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Alright, thanks. Is there a way to turn on cloud save uploading automatically, the way it does on PS3? I haven't even got a prompt to cloud save yet


 
Open CMA on your Vita, go to "Copy Content", "Online Storage", then at the bottom there's a category for "Saved Data Auto-Upload". You can choose whatever game saves you want to be uploaded.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 6, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Open CMA on your Vita, go to "Copy Content", "Online Storage", then at the bottom there's a category for "Saved Data Auto-Upload". You can choose whatever game saves you want to be uploaded.


Thanks. Sorry, I don't know why I'm asking these things. If you decided to send me a lmgtfy link, I would've totally deserved it.


----------



## elmoemo (Jan 6, 2015)

White Xbox one £255


----------



## lytro (Jan 6, 2015)

Akiba's Trip 2 for my Vita

Might buy Senran Kagura and Neptunia next...

Which one should I buy first?


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 6, 2015)

My Soul Eater manga arrived :3


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 6, 2015)

4.5 3DS Aqua Blue
Gateaway 3DS
Two Times 32GB Samsung Micro SDHC


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 7, 2015)

Purchased 3 used Western Digital 160gb IDE HD's for my original Xbox and Ps2. I paid like $10 each that was including shipping. Well today I received my package and opened them up, and to my surprise all 3 Hard Drives look brand new still in the package Now I'm wondering if they have been re-packed or if they are actually new if anyone can tell let me know??



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## lytro (Jan 7, 2015)

Hook them up and run a restoration program on them. If you find porn everything is alright.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 7, 2015)

lytro said:


> If you find porn everything is alright.


But what if there isn't? Surely that's at least half the reason he bought them!


----------



## lytro (Jan 7, 2015)

He should send that garbage back and demand a refund or another trio of _extensively_ "used" HDD´s

On a more serious note: If he doesnt find anything at all, they might be stolen.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 7, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> But what if there isn't? Surely that's at least half the reason he bought them!


Why only half but honestly I'm just curious, won't be able to check them for awhile.

edit: well this morning I checked them out more closely, they aren't new and I can tell they have been used.  But whomever took great care re-packaging them for whatever reason. But they were listed as used so no complaints.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 7, 2015)

Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2015)

I got Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney (The witnesses are all jackasses) and bought an R4i Gold.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 7, 2015)

I bought some pocky, rice candy, and green tea from the Japan sector of Epcot. Got dinner at a Japanese restaurant, too.

[Weaboo intensifies]


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 7, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I bought some pocky, rice candy, and green tea from the Japan sector of Epcot. Bought dinner at the Japanese restaurant for dinner, too.
> 
> [Weaboo intensifies]


 

Green Tea is love, Green Tea is life.


----------



## Essometer (Jan 7, 2015)

Ever17 english version


----------



## freestile (Jan 8, 2015)

I might try to post some pics here one of these days. I actually took pics of the stuff
I got before I opened them. Just got to lazy to post and I didn't like the way they came out. lol!!


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jan 8, 2015)

I finally just got this amazing game from Amazon


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 8, 2015)

My cat decided "Hey, lets fuck up Tom's favorite pair of headphones!" about a week ago, and by sheer luck Dailysteals had a pretty nice deal on them:  https://www.dailysteals.com/p/42906...sic--Call-Control-and-Ergonomic-Earbuds?__r=1 (if anyone is looking for in-ear headphones that are the bomb diggity, I strongly suggest getting a pair of these).

I also decided to buy a 25ft HDMI cable, so I can hook my gaming desktop up to my 40" TV for gaming and such. Originally wasn't going to, since I didn't want to have some long ass cable in the middle of my room and I was going to be moving anyways, but unfortunately things have stalled in a shitty way so I figure why not.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 10, 2015)

hp pavilion notebook 14 inch touch screen < love it <3 pictures shall be posted later


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 11, 2015)

A Lenovo notebook, a Novation Launchpad S, another bag.. that's it for this time.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 11, 2015)

I recently got a 10 dollar playstore credit


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 14, 2015)

Preordered the New 3ds xl zelda Majora's mask bundle, paid off my Dying Light(PS4)preorder and Preordered Dragonball Xenoverse (also on ps4).
Bought a Deluxe Wii U Nintendo Land bundle for $150 new and Zombie U for it.
I bought it at Ebgames at centre mall in hamilton if anyone in that area wants one. the reason they are selling it at that price is because they had those 8 or 9 wii u's in stock for over a year and wanted to get rid of them. they had 7 left at 12 noon.



Spoiler


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 15, 2015)

Got in a bidding war with somebody over a mint PSP 2001. Came with Logitech case, three games, AC adapter, and manuals. Managed to win for $61 which I thought was really good. Also bought a PNY brand 64GB microSD and a dual microSD to Pro Duo adapter for a total of roughly $35.

Already permanently hacked the system, took 5 seconds. I swear, the new methods are so much easier and faster than when I did it a few years back. I remember buying a Darth Vader white Slim when they came out and I had to walk to my friend's house and create a Pandora battery using his 1001 battery to hack my system.

Anyway, loading up my card with ISOs. I've got almost 55GB worth on my hard drive but I'm only going to put like half of them for now. Will save the rest of the space for emulators, ROMs, and some music. Maybe I'll put some animes on it too.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 17, 2015)

I just bought a GTX 770, because holy fuck AMD's drivers and software in general is absolutely terribad. 

Got some BSODs related to GPU drivers, so I went and uninstalled the drivers, ran DDU, and made an attempt to install 3 different AMD drivers for my PC. Literally every install would crash when installing the display drivers. I finally got them to install by bypassing AMD's installer completely and just using the whole "choose drivers from location" in Device Manager, but even then I still got BSODs. Each minidump indicated it was related to atikmdag.sys, so I'm not sure if it's a bad GPU or just the drivers themselves (as I put my GTX 750 Ti in, it ran through a 30 minute stress test just fine whereas the 7970 just BSOD'd) so meh.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 17, 2015)

I recently won a bid for A Link to the Past for the SNES along with various other games. Still don't own a SNES though.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 17, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> I recently won a bid for A Link to the Past for the SNES along with various other games. Still don't own a SNES though.


I also have a few Japanese manga, yet I don't know Japanese. Stuff like that is good for collections, whether you can use them or not :3


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 17, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I also have a few Japanese manga, yet I don't know Japanese. Stuff like that is good for collections, whether you can use them or not :3


Fuuuuck that shit. I'll get myself a SNES later. Otherwise I wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## lytro (Jan 17, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> I recently _won a bid_ for A Link to the Past for the SNES along with various other games. Still don't own a SNES though.


 


Catastrophic said:


> Fuuuuck that shit. I'll get myself a SNES later. Otherwise I _wouldn't have bought_ it.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 17, 2015)

lytro said:


>


Winning a bid ~ buying.


----------



## lytro (Jan 17, 2015)

_Of course..._

_lies,_

_lies and slander_


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 17, 2015)

I got a sweet portal keychain which I love


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 17, 2015)

I bought Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean.
Couldn't let this deal go to someone else


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I bought Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean.
> Couldn't let this deal go to someone else
> View attachment 14468


How much did it cost because I can't read the sticker


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> How much did it cost because I can't read the sticker


 
Sorry for 3ds potato quality, it cost 14.99$


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Sorry for 3ds potato quality, it cost 14.99$


Sweet deal! Best deal I ever made was zombies ate my neighbors for free or chibi robo for ten bucks


----------



## Issac (Jan 17, 2015)

It has been a while since I got it, and my phone decided to be a potato when I snapped the pictures... but a few games! (Damn high resolution... I thought imgur would take care of that shit)


Spoiler













 
For images in a better format here's the imgur link: http://imgur.com/a/UVhON


----------



## freestile (Jan 18, 2015)

Heres the long over due pic. Actually got two gamesticks and docks, but could only fit one in the pic. lol!


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 18, 2015)

ComeTurismO congrats on 3000 posts in your thread :3


----------



## endoverend (Jan 18, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> ComeTurismO congrats on 3000 posts in your thread :3


 
Pssh, all you need to do is make a Gateway thread and get twice that.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 18, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Pssh, all you need to do is make a Gateway thread and get twice that.


.
.
.


NikolaMiljevic said:


> ComeTurismO congrats on 3000 posts in your non Gateway related thread :3


There, fixed it.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 18, 2015)

Ho man I haven't been in this thread in awhile. 
Time for a LIST. 


Spoiler: Little Mac Amiibo














Spoiler: Captain Falcon Amiibo
















And I've also Gotten a bunch of Vita stuffs over the past few days, including:
Sorcery Saga, Curse of the Great Curry God
Rayman Origins
Medievil ps1
Twisted metal Ps1
Tomba Ps1
Ratchet and Clank Collection

I also got Captain Toad Treasure Tracker and I downloaded Super Mario 3D World with some left over credit I had. 

I've also got a couple figures preordered using some gift money from Xmas. They're not gonna ship for a long time though so I'll just post the images of what I got. 










And I had to shell out money for hella college books again >_>


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 18, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> ComeTurismO congrats on 3000 posts in your thread :3


 
I am completely honored to have my thread famous like this! I am so pissed off that its not a sticky yet!


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 18, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I am completely honored to have my thread famous like this! I am so pissed off that its not a sticky yet!


Your anger feeds the staff


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 18, 2015)

Hmm recently preordered 4 Zelda Nintendo New 3DS XLs, 1 Monster Hunter New Nintendo 3DS and 1 New Nintendo 3DS XL  
Ah, and not to forget bought 2DS transparent blue, Mario Kart 7, Gateway Card and DSTWO Card 1,5 months ago


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh, I almost forgot to mention, I preordered the Bloodborne Collectors Edition a week or two ago


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 18, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Hmm recently preordered 4 Zelda Nintendo New 3DS XLs, 1 Monster Hunter New Nintendo 3DS and 1 New Nintendo 3DS XL
> Ah, and not to forget bought 2DS transparent blue, Mario Kart 7, Gateway Card and DSTWO Card 1,5 months ago


I am so jealous of you right now. You literally just bought 7 3DS' at once, yet I don't have a single one.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 19, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Your anger feeds the staff


 
My anger makes me even more sadder


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 19, 2015)

Dont be... Sadness doesnt help. U can still buy the devices from me if u r so sad. A life is worth more than a console.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 19, 2015)

My drill sky3ds is the drill which will PIERCE THOUGH THE HEAVENS!!!



Spoiler













Spoiler



Yeah, I got a sky3ds.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 19, 2015)

One of these things.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 20, 2015)

I bought a 16gb SD card branded Proflash.
because cheap price XD
Oh and because my 4gb on my 3ds is full.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 20, 2015)

Spoiler: I just won an auction for a GBA SP in good condition with Fire Emblem for only about 38$! :D


----------



## NAND0 (Jan 21, 2015)

I just bought 18 cases of blueberry redbull lol


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 21, 2015)

NAND0 said:


> I just bought 18 cases of blueberry redbull lol


RIP NAND0, January 2015.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> RIP NAND0, January 2015.


 
Hey at least it isnt monster


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 21, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Hey at least it isnt monster


SHHHH!!! You'll give him ideas!


----------



## NAND0 (Jan 21, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> SHHHH!!! You'll give him ideas!


Lol nah. Monster is weak


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 21, 2015)

Pit has Arrived, felt like sharing the whole shelf. 

Also got Gex Gecko, Secret of Mana, and an Avatar pack of PSN.

Kind of regret getting the first Gex... I forgot how awful it is compared to its sequels. Ah well, at least it was cheap.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2015)

NAND0 said:


> Lol nah. Monster is weak


Grape Monster is the best!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2015)

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/death-rides-a-pink-pony?ref=cnt_dly_img

I bought this. I don't know why.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 21, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://shirt.woot.com/offers/death-rides-a-pink-pony?ref=cnt_dly_img
> 
> I bought this. I don't know why.


 

Who could resist? ;D


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 21, 2015)

There was a sale on used games in our Game Mania-store.
Got Borderlands 2, Dragon's Crown and Demon Gaze for Vita, Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy for 3DS and Mario 64 for DS.
Also bought digital download codes for LoZ Link's Awakening, LoZ Oracle of Ages and LoZ Oracle of Seasons


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 21, 2015)

An all in one card reader, 480MBps, really do hope it is 480MBps...


----------



## Jayro (Jan 21, 2015)

Pokemon Sapphire and Smash Bros.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 21, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> An all in one card reader, 480MBps, really do hope it is 480MBps...


 
Let us know how it turns out. If it really is that fast, I might want to get one.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 21, 2015)

traded in some games at ebgames(2of the games i got for free the other games i got for 5 to 15 dollars each). there was a total of 11 games and i got 130 for them. with the credit i got Wind Waker HD paid off some more of my New 3ds xl Majora's Mask system,still owe about 150 but will pay it off next Wednesday(the new 3ds xl is 230+ tax here in canada) with the rest of the credit i put about 25 on the game itself and got Final Fantasy X & X-2 HD for vita.
also bought Dragon Ball Z, Vol. 1 (VIZBIG Edition)manga and got a new 3ds game holder from club nintendo(cause i really needed another one)



Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2015)

I bought Zero Escape: Virtues Last Reward on nintendo eshop 
It seems very good so far


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 22, 2015)

Bought Driveclub recently and this game is sucking all of my free time and no mistake and I don't usually care much for racing games.  Most underrated game I've played in 30 years of gaming.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I bought Zero Escape: Virtues Last Reward on nintendo eshop
> It seems very good so far


Did you play the prequel on DS (9 hours, 9 persons, 9 doors)? That's undoubtedly my favorite DS game :3 Still don't know about the 3DS as I still haven't bought it ;-;


----------



## endoverend (Jan 22, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Did you play the prequel on DS (9 hours, 9 persons, 9 doors)? That's undoubtedly my favorite DS game :3 Still don't know about the 3DS as I still haven't bought it ;-;


 
999 is an absolutely amazing game. Argh i need to buy the 3ds game.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Did you play the prequel on DS (9 hours, 9 persons, 9 doors)? That's undoubtedly my favorite DS game :3 Still don't know about the 3DS as I still haven't bought it ;-;


 
Of course I did! I really liked it! the true ending almost made me cry though.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Of course I did! I really liked it! the true ending almost made me cry though.


I just can't describe the feeling of emptiness in me when I finished all endings. I was like: "What should I do with my life now?", but then I bought a R4 and started pirating, then got addicted to a few more franchises, but none of them still can't beat 999. Except maybe Ace Attorney.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 22, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I just can't describe the feeling of emptiness in me when I finished all endings. I was like: "What should I do with my life now?", but then I bought a R4 and started pirating, then got addicted to a few more franchises, but none of them still can't beat 999. Except maybe Ace Attorney.


 
Argh, the two DS series that made me cry. I'm a whiny little bitch


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I just can't describe the feeling of emptiness in me when I finished all endings. I was like: "What should I do with my life now?", but then I bought a R4 and started pirating, then got addicted to a few more franchises, but none of them still can't beat 999. Except maybe Ace Attorney.


 
Never try yet those court games. Might give a shot eventually


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Never try yet those court games. Might give a shot eventually


At first sight, I thought Ace Attorney was shit. But I downloaded them just to see if it's worth all the fame, and as the story and characters started unfolding, I was addicted x_x It's just one of those games you have to play in order to understand how cool they are, it's hard to explain xD


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> At first sight, I thought Ace Attorney was shit. But I downloaded them just to see if it's worth all the fame, and as the story and characters started unfolding, I was addicted x_x It's just one of those games you have to play in order to understand how cool they are, it's hard to explain xD


 
Got the same feeling with 999. I heard it was good, but no one could explain why. I tried it and immediately became addicted. Couldn't stop until I finished all arks and all endings.
Actually I think I love visual novel genre. Do you know Radical Dreamers on SNES (BS)? This sequel to Chrono Trigger at first seemed boring, but it has its charm for minimalist gameplay.
Do you have any other recommendations with games? other than ace attorney?


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Got the same feeling with 999. I heard it was good, but no one could explain why. I tried it and immediately became addicted. Couldn't stop until I finished all arks and all endings.
> Actually I think I love visual novel genre. Do you know Radical Dreamers on SNES (BS)? This sequel to Chrono Trigger at first seemed boring, but it has its charm for minimalist gameplay.
> Do you have any other recommendations with games? other than ace attorney?


I haven't played Radical Dreamers, I haven't even finished Chrono Trigger yet xD As for recommendations, you could try Professor Layton games. It's a visual novel style point and click puzzle game. Also, it seemed boring to me at first, but it became more awesome as I continued playing it.
EDIT:
Also, Time Hollow is a MUST play! It's a point and click visual novel, the story follows Ethan Kairos, and his weird birthday present that somehow transferred him to a parallel universe and gave him the control of time. Gosh that sounds stupid. I'm bad at explaining, but the game is AMAZING *-*


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I haven't played Radical Dreamers, I haven't even finished Chrono Trigger yet xD As for recommendations, you could try Professor Layton games. It's a visual novel style point and click puzzle game. Also, it seemed boring to me at first, but it became more awesome as I continued playing it.


 
Got it! Will seriously check that in following days  But I will play some Zero Escape first  This one definitely seem more mind twisting than its predecessor XD


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Got it! Will seriously check that in following days  But I will play some Zero Escape first  This one definitely seem more mind twisting than its predecessor XD


Added another suggestion up there :3
Also, I'm off to sleep, got to get up for school in 4 hours x_x Good night/day/morning/whatever it is there x)


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Added another suggestion up there :3
> Also, I'm off to sleep, got to get up for school in 4 hours x_x Good night/day/morning/whatever it is there x)


 
My ebay page is on a cartrige of time hollow right now  Should I ? I found one for 14.99!
...should I ?

Edit: Fuck off. I bought it. The opening song is so good


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 22, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I just can't describe the feeling of emptiness in me when I finished all endings. I was like: "What should I do with my life now?", but then I bought a R4 and started pirating, then got addicted to a few more franchises, but none of them still can't beat 999. Except maybe Ace Attorney.


Brb, telling major news outlets that video games encourage illegal activity, confirmed.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Brb, telling major news outlets that video games encourage illegal activity, confirmed.


 
Lol I only really read the 999 part of this post. I just bought a game on ebay because of him :3 will get it likely next week XD


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Lol I only really read the 999 part of this post. I just bought a game on ebay because of him :3 will get it likely next week XD


SSHHHHHH!!! We don't believe in multiple viewpoints and arguments on FOX News!


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 22, 2015)

I know it's not really on-topic, but what's with all the Link-with-pasted-faces-avatars?!
I clearly missed something here.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 22, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Pit has Arrived, felt like sharing the whole shelf.
> 
> Also got Gex Gecko, Secret of Mana, and an Avatar pack of PSN.
> 
> Kind of regret getting the first Gex... I forgot how awful it is compared to its sequels. Ah well, at least it was cheap.


Where did you get the belt?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> I know it's not really on-topic, but what's with all the Link-with-pasted-faces-avatars?!
> I clearly missed something here.


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/im-having-a-multiple-personnalities-problem.378402/

Join my sect other personnalities! we are 45 as of now XD


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 22, 2015)

A Kingston 120GB SSD and a 32GB Micro SD Card (Class 10).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not paying for this, the company I work for is, but I just ordered 1gbps fiber internet for our office 

There's a company called LightSpeed that has been constructing and setting up fiber optic systems where I live, and they recently added support for our office. $49 a month for 1gbps 

Be jelly ;O;


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jan 23, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts Remix 1.5 for $5
Minecraft for PS Vita......with free PS3 version
BioShock Infinite PS3 for $10


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 23, 2015)

I GOT A MAJORAS MASK XL PREORDERED YAAAASSSSSSS


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 23, 2015)

Bought to resell:

- Captain Toad
- New Super Luigi U
- Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze
- Kirby's Adventure Wii
- Dragon Ball Z Rock the Dragon Boxset

All these items cost me a lot less than the normal price so you can see why I purchased them (they're all in excellent condition).

Pics from Captain Toad:



Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 24, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I GOT A MAJORAS MASK XL PREORDERED YAAAASSSSSSS


Hey question, where could I preorder a majoras mask n3ds xl? I am really tempted to get one.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Hey question, where could I preorder a majoras mask n3ds xl? I am really tempted to get one.


 
Got mine at Gamestop, instore preorder~

Oh also, I got a Weegee Amiibo today.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 24, 2015)

where
the
fuck
is
my
little
mac
amiibo










yeah i still cant find one at an affordable non-scalper price.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 24, 2015)

Had an issue with my car a couple days ago, so I brought my car in to a friend of mine to take a look at. He ended up replacing the brakes, which were almost completely fucked, the anti-roll bar, which was almost snapped, replaced the oil level sensor, cuz it was bitching at me about low oil despite knowing it was fine, got my oil changed, and my tires rotated.

All for a measly $300. Which means no hookers and drugs for tonight 


EDIT: Oh, and I bought a few pair of jeans yesterday, too.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 25, 2015)

After the horrible experience I had with the Brick, we ended up not getting the dining table we ordered. Therefore, we went to the Leons and got one that delivered it on the spot


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 25, 2015)

I bought _Guacamelee_ (Vita/PS3) for $3 yesterday, thanks to the PSN flash sale. I already bought _Guacamelee: Super Turbo Championship Edition_ on the Wii U with the Eshop card I got for Christmas last month, but honestly, I'm much more likely to sit down and enjoy this while lounging on the bed with a handheld, than on a TV or on the gamepad.

I really don't understand why the STCE never made it to the Vita. Kind of annoying, when it came to the PS4, and Sony has been big on cross buy and cross play between the two platforms. Oh well. Maybe I'll sit down and play STCE on Wii U if I ever get to a second playthrough. The original game is really fun, thus far.

I also recently preordered _The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D_ (3DS) along with the collector's strategy guide from my local GameStop. I can't wait! ^.^ I need to finish my current playthrough of the original game (via Wii VC on Wii U), though, which is coming along nicely.


----------



## GamerzInc (Jan 25, 2015)

Recently bought:
Gateway 3DS
Galaxy Note 4

Recently received an xbox one w/kinect and games in a trade for my GoPro discount.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 26, 2015)

I assume Densetsu also has one of these. If not, why not?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 26, 2015)

Depravo said:


> I assume Densetsu also has one of these. If not, why not?


 
Ever had one of those moments where you realized there was something you've always wanted in life, but didn't realize it until just now? This is one of those times.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 26, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Ever had one of those moments where you realized there was something you've always wanted in life, but didn't realize it until just now? This is one of those times.


 
Yeah, I wish I had my own Densetsu too


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 26, 2015)

I got a 32gb sd card


----------



## Depravo (Jan 27, 2015)

Something to squirt noise directly into my ears.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 27, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Something to squirt noise directly into my ears.


 
a pretty apt description.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 27, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Something to squirt noise directly into my ears.


Sounds like a porno/sex toy description


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 27, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Sounds like a porno/sex toy description


I've always found it disturbing when erotica/porn says, "then he fucked every hole in her body." What does that mean? Are they including her ear holes? Her nostrils? EEEEWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 27, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I've always found it disturbing when erotica/porn says, "then he fucked every hole in her body." What does that mean? Are they including her ear holes? Her nostrils? EEEEWWWWWWWWWWW



Well they make a whole lot of messed up porn so I'm sure it exists


----------



## emigre (Jan 27, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well they make a whole lot of messed up porn so I'm sure it exists


 

Time to head off to pornhub, spankwire, xxxbunker, 8tube and xvideo to find out


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 27, 2015)

emigre said:


> Time to head off to pornhub, spankwire, xxxbunker, 8tube and xvideo to find out


For purely professional reasons, of course. It's research, I tell you.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 27, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> For purely professional reasons, of course. It's research, I tell you.


Yeah kinda like how I read playboy for the educational articles....


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic I received my cartrige of Time Hollow you made me bought the other day 
It is a loose cart only but in excellent condition. Will play later maybe


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> NikolaMiljevic I received my cartrige of Time Hollow you made me bought the other day
> It is a loose cart only but in excellent condition. Will play later maybe


Cool, have fun with it! You won't regret it, I swear!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 28, 2015)

So I've spent a bit of money these past few days.

- Patapon 2 for the Vita ($5 or $6, I forget) (primarily for VHBL)
- Uno (PSP version) for the Vita ($5) (was going to be my cloning game)
- Guacamelee Vita ($3) (I just wanted this one)
- PSP Go (about $85 shipped in excellent condition)
- The Walking Dead Season Two on Steam ($6.24)
- Portal + Portal 2 on Steam ($6.24) (I've played and beaten both [Portal 2 both single player and co-op], but I long ago lost the account I redeemed that free copy of Portal on from years back)

And then the things I didn't want to buy:
- Textbooks, $250 of stupid textbooks, almost all because of a single class


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 28, 2015)

Some book, "Japanese from Zero! 1". Gotta take learning seriously now.


----------



## emigre (Jan 28, 2015)

Just some swag I picked up over December/January.

Gaems+ Blus:


Spoiler













 
Bought a Hudl2 and an ipod touch 5g.


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 28, 2015)

goddamnit nintendo (new 3ds xl)






goddamnit nintendo (microSDHC card cause new 3ds's dont support sd cards for some reason)






goddamnit nintendo (majoras mask cause...impulse purchase)


----------



## emigre (Jan 28, 2015)

I thought about ordering a new 3DS then I realised I would absolutely no reason to buy.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 28, 2015)

emigre said:


> I thought about ordering a new 3DS then I realised I would absolutely no reason to buy.


i dont really know why i ordered it exactly, something about improved 3d or something.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 28, 2015)

emigre said:


> I thought about ordering a new 3DS then I realised I would absolutely no reason to buy.


The only thing I like about it is the volume slider is now the same as the 3d slider, the regular xl slider is sensitive as hell and goes up and down just by using it


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 28, 2015)

soulx said:


> goddamnit nintendo (majoras mask cause...impulse purchase)


 
I'm afraid to ask, but how much did that MM bundle with the Skull Kid figurine cost?


emigre said:


> I thought about ordering a new 3DS then I realised I would absolutely no reason to buy.


 
But there will be weaboo gaemz like Xenoblade on it! Plus a C stick for maximum weaboo viewing angles!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 28, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm afraid to ask, but how much did that MM bundle with the Skull Kid figurine cost?


 
MSRP, so like $55. Got it right when it was announced so I didn't have to pay scalper prices.

I'm probably going to sell it on eBay tho cause while the figurine looks nice, it doesn't look $200 nice.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 28, 2015)

A close friend of mine bought me a Rosewill RHTS-8206 USB 5.1 channel (with vibration) headset, the speakers haven't been broken into yet, but holy crap it sounds amazing.


----------



## iViperz (Jan 28, 2015)

Excited!


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jan 28, 2015)

An ESEA subscription... my life is over


----------



## flakk (Jan 29, 2015)

An Xbox360 E with Halo Reach.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ordered 1x and pre-ordered 2x amiibos:

Ordered - Bowser

Pre-ordered - Lucas & Mega Man

On the pre-release/release day I'm going to buy more (if available in stores) but it's solely for the purpose of selling them afterwards.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jan 30, 2015)

Got a Vita with P4G, and downloaded P3P, Freedom Wars, SAO, & Wild Arms XF


Spoiler


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 30, 2015)

Bought the faceplate off eBay for $70, should be here between Feb 11th and Feb 20th And I have a Jap n3DS arriving feb 3rd, Which I managed to snag for $120, REALLY excited!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 30, 2015)

Friend of mine was selling a 64gb Surface Pro 2 for $330, some small scratches and dings but otherwise in nice enough shape. So I bought it 

Has no charger with it, so I nabbed one for $30 as well.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 30, 2015)

I bought the _Mega Man 10_ avatar pack on PSN because I was tired of that old, boring milky way galaxy avatar I've had since I first got on PSN. It was only $1.99 and I had $2 sitting in my PSN wallet from my last purchase, so I figured why not? I'm rocking Proto Man, now! 

I also bought a 64gb class 10 Sony microSD card off Amazon, because my 5 year old 32gb class 10 Samsung microSD unexpectedly died yesterday morning (woke up to a "MicroSD unexpectedly removed" notification on my phone, and can't get it to work on any of my devices). Just my amazing luck that Amazon happened to have a sale on Sony class 10 microSD cards yesterday!


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 30, 2015)

Gonna buy MPT today because i want that game and i never got the chance of getting the physical release. Also waiting on my amiibo's preorder to be shipped and snagged a US Beatmania PS2 bundle for 91$ on eBay


----------



## emigre (Jan 30, 2015)

TyBlood13 said:


> Got a Vita with P4G, and downloaded P3P, Freedom Wars, SAO, & Wild Arms XF


 

Obligatory:


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 30, 2015)

emigre said:


> Obligatory


I'm totes stealing this.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 31, 2015)

Bought a SanDisk Sansa Clip+. Why?

Cause this:


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 31, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> Bought a SanDisk Sansa Clip+. Why?
> 
> Cause this:





Got one of those a while back, very very good sound quality and excellent battery life


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 1, 2015)

I ordered Hyper Dimension Neptunia Re;Birth1 for my Vita earlier today because I have little self control when I have as much extra money as I do, apparently.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 1, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Got one of those a while back, very very good sound quality and excellent battery life


 

15 hours. 
I was wondering though, could the sound quality be better than onboard audio of a desktop pc mobo?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 1, 2015)

I backed my second kickstarter thing

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/elanlee/exploding-kittens

Exploding kittens. Mostly as a gift for a friend.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> 15 hours.
> I was wondering though, could the sound quality be better than onboard audio of a desktop pc mobo?


 

Not sure, but the DSP is pretty dang powerful for it's size.


----------



## Flame (Feb 1, 2015)

got the nexus 6 on Friday Tom Bombadildo .






Very happy with it. Plus google gave 6 months Google music all access too.

Sorry for the shitty image as I took it with my Samsung galaxy S 3.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## Catastrophic (Feb 1, 2015)

I just bought a French RGB modded N64. Trying to get my retro stuff to not look too shit on LCDs.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 1, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I backed my second kickstarter thing
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/elanlee/exploding-kittens
> 
> Exploding kittens. Mostly as a gift for a friend.


Wow that looks awesome. I might contribute


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 1, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Wow that looks awesome. I might contribute


 

I feel like I need that so bad... (っO.o)っ


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2015)

Flame said:


> got the nexus 6 on Friday Tom Bombadildo .
> 
> View attachment 15239
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, you got one helluva deal with it, they usually aren't that cheap for a new model, with or without a contract.


----------



## Flame (Feb 1, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, you got one helluva deal with it, they usually aren't that cheap for a new model, with or without a contract.


It wasn't cheap bro . £550... But the Google music all access was sweat tho.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2015)

Flame said:


> It wasn't cheap bro . £550... But the Google music all access was sweat tho.


 

Oooh, never mind, but still that's beast of a tablet spec-wise  *Holds his inferior Nexus 7 1st gen model, trying to reassure myself and not have remorse* C'est la vie.


----------



## Flame (Feb 1, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Oooh, never mind, but still that's beast of a tablet spec-wise  *Holds his inferior Nexus 7 1st gen model, trying to reassure myself and not have remorse* C'est la vie.


I still use the nexus 7.. Not my samsung galaxy. Gave that away to family member. Cause the nexus 6 is a phablet.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 1, 2015)

Any way.....

I recently got kappa's trail on my 3ds


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 1, 2015)

what just happened in ma thread? o.o 
iPhone 5s open box :3


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> what just happened in ma thread? o.o
> iPhone 5s open box :3


 

Stuff ;A; 

On Topic,i haven't posted pics but i've got a new monitor(some months ago lol), Philips 246V5LHAB. Using it for my PS3 and PC.
And got myself Dark Souls on Steam sales and beat it some days ago.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 1, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Stuff ;A;
> 
> On Topic,i haven't posted pics but i've got a new monitor(some months ago lol), Philips 246V5LHAB. Using it for my PS3 and PC.
> And got myself Dark Souls on Steam sales and beat it some days ago.


 

>New Monitor
>PC
>Rage Salty Death Dark Souls
>"You Died"


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> >New Monitor
> >PC
> >Rage Salty Death Dark Souls
> >"You Died"


 

The game isn't THAT hard imo lol.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 1, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> The game isn't THAT hard imo lol.


 

Shhhhhh. You just haven't hit NG+++++++ yet.

Edit - also, Artificial Difficulty


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Shhhhhh. You just haven't hit NG+++++++ yet.


 

Now i feel like playing trough all of them ;o; (I missed the Painting World so i'll do NG+1 for sure >.< )


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 2, 2015)

16gig Samsung EVO Class 10 Micro SD Card (cause I got screwed by fake sd cards), USB 3.0 Transcend Card Reader (micro and regular, only for $7, totally worth it) and a SUPER SOLDER IRON!






Picture quality can, not get worse than that.
I love you my 3DS. <3


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2015)

pre orderd inazuma eleven go chrono stone wildfire


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 2, 2015)

I actually filled up my 32gig 3DS SD card finally after gettig Donkey Kong Country returns 3D and Super Mario 3D Land off of Club Nintendo. 

Gonna need to get a 64 gig card before my Majora new 3DS XL comes out


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 2, 2015)

I got DDR: Disney Mix for a really good price considering some people sell the game for 50-60 bucks on eBay. I got mine ironically enough on eBay for under 20$


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 3, 2015)

goddamnit nintendo. i dont even really care for amiibos but i heard the toad one was getting kinda rare and i impulse purchased, and then i decided that while i'm buying things, i might as well get free shipping (orders over $25) and get a bowser amiibo as well. $30 for some dumb plastic figurines...







also renewed ps+ for a year and bought metroid prime trilogy for $10.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

This shirt


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 3, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> snip
> 
> This shirt


 

What are those characters from?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> What are those characters from?


 

>gives Spyro to jieh
Go play it.... now.....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 3, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> >gives Spyro to jieh
> Go play it.... now.....


 

Ahh, the old games. Not like that money sucking crap "Skylanders"... Playstation, I'll go play that, thanks. ;O;


----------



## Chary (Feb 3, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> Ahh, the old games. Not like that money sucking crap "Skylanders"... Playstation, I'll go play that, thanks. ;O;


 
You...never...played...Spyro?! FIX THAT! ;O;


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 3, 2015)

Chary said:


> You...never...played...Spyro?! FIX THAT! ;O;


 

To be fair  neither have I.  My purchase of a PS4 is the first time I've really been hooked into the Sony scene.  Always been a Sega/Nintendo/Microsoft guy.  Sony just never did it for me, mostly because I never had any of their consoles until they were out for years and years or a generation behind.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 3, 2015)

Chary said:


> You...never...played...Spyro?! FIX THAT! ;O;


 


Sicklyboy said:


> *To be fair neither have I.* My purchase of a PS4 is the first time I've really been hooked into the Sony scene. Always been a Sega/Nintendo/Microsoft guy. Sony just never did it for me, mostly because I never had any of their consoles until they were out for years and years or a generation behind.


 





Huehuahuam.
Anyways, gonna play it, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 4, 2015)

The Nazis did this.

Thanks Amazon.de.






Edit - those two on the outside, then Captain Falcon, Pit, Marth (Still missing those 3)... I could have bought all of those.  I saw them sittin gon the shelf at Target when I bought my first amiibo.  But no, I had to buy Fox, for the sole reason, I shit you not, "that ain't Falco."  Now, salt.  Nothing but salt.  So much salt.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2015)

Club nintendo website is pure crap! Crashes everytime!

Anyway, I got all the codes I had and registered all my consoles/games to my old account from 2009! Luckyly I had the same user name so I easyly got a new password and all my account back 

I may get new games for "free" 

I also got the mewtwo dlc


----------



## elmoemo (Feb 4, 2015)

Recently got my Xbox (couple weeks ago) and went crazy on eBay and bought Wolfenstein, cod aw, metro redux and halo mcc

Awaiting Aladdin and jasmine 2 pack and hiro and baymax figures from amazon.de


Edit cancelled hiro and got him cheaper on simplygames
And bought tomb raider for xbone as well


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Feb 4, 2015)

I was wondering if maybe it's better everyone who will post something here could post pictures showing what you bought or got....


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 4, 2015)

djalmafreestyler said:


> I was wondering if maybe it's better everyone who will post something here could post pictures showing what you bought or got....


 
That's... pretty much what everyone is doing?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2015)

Bought Pokémon Alpha Saphir on nintendo eShop.


Because, why not.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 5, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> That's... pretty much what everyone is doing?


 

He must mean that everyone should be forced to. ;O;


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Feb 5, 2015)

It's boring, only read what each one here bought. pictures are cool


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 5, 2015)

djalmafreestyler said:


> It's boring, only read what each one here bought. pictures are cool


 

Totally with you on that. Pictures are cool. Like when I say my mom's cool, I need to show a picture, to prove it, and to show off.


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Feb 5, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> Totally with you on that. Pictures are cool. Like when I say my mom's cool, I need to show a picture, to prove it, and to show off.


 

Thank you, that's what I meant. Maybe someone can create another thread and posting picture could be a rule.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 5, 2015)

djalmafreestyler said:


> Thank you, that's what I meant. Maybe someone can create another thread and posting picture could be a rule.



Alternatively, no, people can do whatever they want here :^)


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Feb 5, 2015)

Found a brand new Sealed copy of this at Fry's for $20


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 5, 2015)

Bought DDR Universe 1 and 2. Jeez Konami what the hell is wrong with those games?! I can play all the PlayStation DDR's, Wii DDR's, Mario Mix without any issues! But the original Xbox and Xbox 360 DDR's? Ton of visual lag that makes the games unplayable!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2015)

I ordered a red N3DS XL at microplay today 

Majora's Mask edition wasn't available 

EDIT: got paper mario sticker stars for 700 club nintendo coins


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 8, 2015)

Pre-ordered Evolve Digital Deluxe edition for PC


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 8, 2015)

I got my Beatmania controller yesterday, geez it is one of the harder BEMANI games to play out there for sure.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Feb 8, 2015)

Got a new LCD for my Year of Luigi 3DS XL.....top screen has been cracked for a while was starting to bleed   

Dark Souls 1
Dark Souls 2 Black Armor Edition 

Both for PS3 for $10


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I ordered a red N3DS XL at microplay today
> 
> Majora's Mask edition wasn't available
> 
> EDIT: got paper mario sticker stars for 700 club nintendo coins


 
I LOVE THE MIX OF EMOTIONS!

I just got 3D Land via Best Buy


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ostry KC06 tips to replace my broken ones.

Fits better too.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 9, 2015)

barely had enough coins to get the Majora's Mask 3D Messenger Bag  (i only have 5 left) now i got to wait 2-5 months for it


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 9, 2015)

Another PSP3000, modded and ready to go!


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 9, 2015)

Metroid Prime 2: Echoes Bonus Disc


Spoiler










 
The mayflash adapter I won and the official gamecube adapter I bought at best buy. I got frikken lucky.


Spoiler










 
Monster World IV Wii VC. I don't know how I missed this.


Spoiler


----------



## Depravo (Feb 9, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> Like when I say my mom's cool, I need to show a picture, to prove it, and to show off.


And yet you didn't. Anyway...






I still haven't played any of 1.5


----------



## Qtis (Feb 9, 2015)

9 litres of white paint for the kitchen (and a few other rooms, but mainly for the kitchen at first). Gonna have a few more weekends set with the stuff.


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 10, 2015)

Ordered my girlfriend's Valentine's Day present (a hardcover book she wanted), and while I was farting around at Amazon I got myself an Israeli made gas mask, some Japanese candy, cat food, and because I didn't think my order was odd enough, a DVD set of the Carol Burnett show.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 10, 2015)

Depravo said:


> And yet you didn't. Anyway...


 

I didn't buy my mom...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

Got that Flipnote 3d thingy


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 10, 2015)

YAAASSSSSS


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2015)

2 speeding tickets (not that I'm happy with those)
Got gifted an old Pentax Optio S60 from a mate of mine.
I might use it to snap pics instead of me phone, idk yet.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 10, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> YAAASSSSSS


 
I meant to ask before but I forgot. Where the fuck do I buy one, so I can buy 10.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 10, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I meant to ask before but I forgot. Where the fuck do I buy one, so I can buy 10.


They were on one of those sales on the Yetee for 24 hours for $11. 

I'm not sure if it's still available though.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 10, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> They were on one of those sales on the Yetee for 24 hours for $11.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's still available though.


Great, now I hate you


----------



## NAND0 (Feb 11, 2015)

I bought a book cover case for my Galaxy Note 10.1 2014, socks, and a pair of sunglasses. Lol late night amazon shopping eh


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2015)

Got my club ninty zelda cd reward today


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 11, 2015)

Bro.


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Feb 11, 2015)

I recently bought

- Mortal Kombat II T-Shirt
- Mario Kart Figures
- Hand Grip For my 3DS XL (So much better to play)


----------



## felix.200 (Feb 11, 2015)

I recently bought a ps vita. I <3 ps vita.


----------



## nasune (Feb 12, 2015)

I got a haircut, which means I lost 15 cm of hair, bought a new pair of shoes which was an absolute necessity (the old ones looked like this  : )


Spoiler








and I picked this up:


Spoiler








The funny thing about this was that I didn't even needed to preorder it myself, they called me to ask me if I wanted to have the game  .


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2015)

n3ds


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 13, 2015)

And my Majora XL shall be here later today~


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Gonna go get some Logitech speakers tomorrow and maybe some blank CD's because Kodak CD-R's sucks for PS1 games!


----------



## ars25 (Feb 13, 2015)

Bought a 3ds charging cradle off or ebay for a friend of mine. sad part is i live 45mins to 1hr away from the shipping location (it ships from long beach by the way... and i live in pomona...) and it won't arrive until next week


----------



## Depravo (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 13, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Yeah!
> 
> <rpi2>


 
No flash photography, please. He's very particular about it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 13, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Yeah!
> 
> *snippy*


 
I'm jelly. Nobody has it in stock for the US, so I've got one back ordered with an estimated arrival of Feb. 27th ._.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 13, 2015)

Goddamn it's sexy.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2015)

Bought my Red New 3DS XL !
Damn the super stable 3d effect IS REALLY stable !
Awesome upgrade !


----------



## Skull Kiddo (Feb 13, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Goddamn it's sexy.


Arent you that reddit guy who posted these models? Just wondering


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 13, 2015)

Skull Kiddo said:


> Arent you that reddit guy who posted these models? Just wondering


Not unless someone stole my image .-.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 13, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Not unless someone stole my image .-.


He's probably thinking of this image. Same systems, but different arrangement and background.

Anyways, about a week back, I ordered some Audio-Technica ATH-M30x headphones off of Amazon. After a lot of frustration, I finally cancelled that order and turned the headphones back around when they finally arrived, swearing off Amazon for good unless they manage to go back to the company I once admired for its item selection and efficiency. I went ahead and ordered the same headphones off of Newegg from a seller that even included a headphone cable extender (because the already long cable obviously needs to be longer) at no extra cost. Still $69 and free shipping.

I should be getting my headphones probably on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 14, 2015)

Are these systems sold out or something? I can't find them on amazon or ebay... ;-;


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> Are these systems sold out or something? I can't find them on amazon or ebay... ;-;


 
No but be quick before they goes sold out


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> No but be quick before they goes sold out


 

On the net? Is there some system I can buy right now? ;D


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 14, 2015)

Some frozen White Castle burgers, a pack of batteries, an Amazon gift card because I'm too broke to just buy the "New" 3DS outright but will get it within a month or two, and a couple of PSN games from the new flash sale for my Vita. Might actually play it this month now.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> On the net? Is there some system I can buy right now? ;D


 
I don't know. I got mine at MicroPlay and there were some more in stock 
I'd assume that is the same at any other retail stores.


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bought Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate. Was going to get an n3ds as well but GameStop apparently only got shipments for those who preordered.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 14, 2015)

Bought a keyboard case for my Surface Pro 2 for $30 cuz fuck paying $100+ for Microsoft's dock.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 15, 2015)

I got little big planet 3at target with a gift card and I got super Mario 3d land from club Nintendo


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 15, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I got little big planet 3at target with a gift card and I got super Mario 3d land from club Nintendo


 
I hope you got LBP3 for <$25, cuz Sony is having a flash sale right now...

https://store.sonyentertainmentnetw...et-3/cid=UP9000-NPUA81116_00-LBP3GAME00000001

And speaking of, I had a spare $10 sitting in my PSN account, so I grabbed Knack from the sale.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 15, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I hope you got LBP3 for <$25, cuz Sony is having a flash sale right now...
> 
> https://store.sonyentertainmentnetw...et-3/cid=UP9000-NPUA81116_00-LBP3GAME00000001
> 
> And speaking of, I had a spare $10 sitting in my PSN account, so I grabbed Knack from the sale.


No I got the lbp2 special edition for 19.99 with a gift card I got as I didn't like the other games they had for the price and I usually just buy em from GameStop used.


----------



## zeello (Feb 15, 2015)

I bought Unit 13 from the flash sale. I was going to buy Ragnarok Odyssey Ace as well, but I'm currently playing the demo and i'm not sure how badly I want it. (not to mention I actually ordered Soul Sacrifice off 99gamers.com, so why would I need to buy a similar game.)

I have $14 left in my psn wallet but at this rate it looks like I'm just going to save it.


----------



## basher11 (Feb 15, 2015)

I bought the new 3DS XL (black) and a pikachu amiibo. I screwed up and didn't have enough for Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate. If I didn't buy the amiibo I would have had enough! D: (short a couple of bucks)
I'm going to pick that up in a few days though.


----------



## ars25 (Feb 15, 2015)

Bought a 64GB Sd card and a 32GB Micro SD card. Also Bought a GateWay last week.....................(I swear those two purchases aren't related ......)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 15, 2015)

Bought The Legend of Korra Book One Air for $10,The Expendables 3 Blu-ray combo pack for $10(1 and 2 were better imo), The Maze Runner Blu-ray combo pack for $15, Robocop blu-ray combo pack for $10, COD Ghost $5 PS3 new(still havent played it), Dying Light PS4 $80(really good game). a Wii U pro controller for $25(it lights up blue when playing it).
Got my New 3DS Majora's Mask and the game on friday, also bought a new case for it $10, a screen protector $10 and a lexar class 10 32gb micro sd for it $14

So altogether just under 500(with tax) within 2 weeks on video games and movies



Spoiler


----------



## zeello (Feb 16, 2015)

went back and grabbed Ragnarok Odyssey Ace from the PSN flash sale for $12!

Sale ends in 15 hours y'all


----------



## Anfroid (Feb 16, 2015)

Managed to order this online on Friday and it arrived this morning.


Spoiler










Also got some more figures.
Jason


Spoiler










Yu from Princess Lover.


Spoiler










Alisa from God Eater.


Spoiler










And Gumi.


Spoiler










Also got a couple of Amiibos


Spoiler



OH MY GOD WHAT HAPPENED TO LINK!!!




HE HAS NO MOUTH!!!...not that he really uses it.
and Bowser, which has to be my favorite looking one so far that I have.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 16, 2015)

Life insurance and a sensible pair of boxer briefs. Not too loose, not too tight.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 16, 2015)

I just bought Deus Ex Human Revolution for the PS3, and I have to say it was pretty good, but I never got done with a game so quick. I was at least expecting 20+ hours but that's what I get since it was so cheap. Anyhow it's a pretty solid title for the price☺.

I'm am now waiting for Persona 5 and Yakuza 5 (I might buy the Japanese version though).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 17, 2015)

I won a little Dark Souls 2 tournament a few friends of mine were hosting on Sunday, got a $100 steam wallet card for winning  

I grabbed Age of Mythology: Enhanced Edition and I have like $80 left now. I'm hoping to grab The Talos Principle for like $20 if it goes on sale at some point, then I can grab GTA V with the leftovers.


----------



## xy1154 (Feb 18, 2015)

A supercard dstwo, a Nokia 7360...Nothing special.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 18, 2015)

Finally getting myself a capture card, I decided to go with something that can capture rgb as I'll mostly be recording stuff from snes\genesis\master\dreamcast and maybe a N64 once I mod it. Purchased the Startech pexhdcap, I see these going for around $120 got mine new for $56 including shipping on a ebay auction.

It'll do component, hdmi, vga and it will do rgb even though I don't see that listed. Sadly it doesn't do composite\svideo, so I'll either find something else that will or get a converter. Would really only need something for the nes.

Originally I was going to purchase a Elgato, but I felt this would suit me more. Just need to get something cheap for composite



Spoiler: Stock Pics


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 18, 2015)

Not doing RGB is one of the most annoying things about cards like the Elgato. Advertise as being able to record the old consoles, even do a retro adapter, but the adapter s-video & composite only.

It's just silly, make a capture device, have support for retro consoles, but then leave out support for the highest quality video from them.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 18, 2015)

Impulse purchase.







Layton and Street Fighter came free with the system.


----------



## emigre (Feb 18, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Impulse purchase.
> 
> Layton and Street Fighter came free with the system.


 


Looks like someone got the same deal at the Argos.


----------



## Ace_Axel (Feb 18, 2015)

Things I recently got myself with saved up holiday tips and income tax return starting from about 3 weeks back
3rd 3DS XL- Persona Q edition
Japanese standard size N3DS
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate: CE
Samsung Galaxy Note 3
iPega Telescopic bluetooth controller
An extra copy of MH4U for the missus
Sky3DS cart
Gateway cart
Google chromecast
2 pairs of Adidas
2 Xbone controllers for my PC
and some clothes...


----------



## Depravo (Feb 18, 2015)

emigre said:


> Looks like someone got the same deal at the Argos.


Yep, and I got a £10 voucher for spending over £100 so I bought MM in a separate transaction.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 18, 2015)

Picked up Majora's Mask and Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, a few themes for my 3DS XL, and a shittonne of Rocksmith 2014 DLC. I bought Afterburner 2 3D and Kirby's Dream Land 2 a while back too but I'm trying to cut back on my game purchases these days.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 18, 2015)

I received the card reader I bought a few days ago. The one on ebay which was $2.
Just wanted to say that it's fast as it says, I don't have a memory card which goes up to 480mbps xD, but it definitely goes max speed according to the card. xwatchmanx


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 18, 2015)

Got a 3.73 gb USB so now I can.... Nothing really someone just gave it to me. Probably will use it on my tablet once I get a USB to go adapter


----------



## emigre (Feb 18, 2015)

I got the same deal as Dep at Argos.

Gaems and blus



Spoiler













 
Got some new coats and converse.


Spoiler
















 
RAndom shit


Spoiler


----------



## Ace_Axel (Feb 18, 2015)

The New 3DS is sooo sweet in white. Looking to get those new MH4U faceplates. I haven't found any sellers that'll import them to the states though


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 18, 2015)

I got my Sansaclip+ today! 
It's as small as a R4 card, but longer in width. The ability to adjust the bass and treble on it is awesome, the sound quality is amazing. Much better than the sound quality on an iPod or an onboard audio soundcard on a mobo.


----------



## Anfroid (Feb 20, 2015)

This came in the mail today


Spoiler










more pics


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2015)

Forgot to post it here:

Bought Majora's Mask eShop version, since unexpected issues with game delivery happened to my local game store.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 20, 2015)

Got Project DIVA f (Digital) after I played the demo for awhile. I usually don't like rhythm games but my weeaboo side couldn't resist


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 20, 2015)

emigre said:


> Snippy Snip


 

Diva F2nd,DOAD,Converse +1

DOA is fantastic on 3DS, ur gonna have fun with it


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 20, 2015)

a sandwich during break at school..
Majoras mask special edition


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 20, 2015)

I also got the Majoras Mask special edition, with steelbook and all. Also got The Order 1886. And last week a New 3DS XL.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 20, 2015)

Dropped into the local Cash Generators on my way back from work and picked up the entire Uncharted trilogy, Burnout Paradise Ultimate Edition and both the Infamous games for my PS3 for 99p a pop. Should keep me amused for the weekend.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 20, 2015)

I paid off my Dragon Ball Xenoverse PS4 preorder, preordered BloodBorne PS4, bought a Sheik Amiibo and Dorito's Ketchup chips



Spoiler


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 21, 2015)

Those Doritos look awful.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 21, 2015)

Blood Fetish said:


> Those Doritos look awful.


They're delicious.


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 21, 2015)

I got DDR Disney Mix in the mail recently and i ordered a disc only JP DDR 1st Mix for only 6 bucks believe it or not! Also ordered ITG for the PS2 and planning to get PIU Exceed for the PS2


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 21, 2015)

Got some sleeping bag for a party I'm going to in a couple of weeks


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 21, 2015)

Recently received my Gateway and my dried ghost peppers.

Probably more crap...but those are the two interesting things.
With my $1148 tax return I may be back in this thread posting an image of a mountain of candy.

Pretty sure I did that a year or two ago...


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 21, 2015)

Just ordered Naruto Gekito Ninja Taisen 2 on eBay, which brings my total of Japanese games up to three. DDR GB on the GBC, DDR 1st Mix on the PSX and Naruto on the Gamecube.

Probably will get BMIIDX 6th Style next month.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 21, 2015)

Bought some new shoes, cuz the snow and salt and stuff hasn't been good for my current pair ._.


----------



## Chary (Feb 21, 2015)

I got a really nice looking Asuna figure the other day. My little figureine shelf is coming together nicely.


Spoiler


----------



## SickPuppy (Feb 21, 2015)

I bought one of these, don't know why, maybe because I didn't have one yet, and the micro usb connector on it looked kind of neat. It's a 16GB usb stick with usb on one end and micro usb on the other end.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 21, 2015)

My N3DS XL (AU) Metallic Blue


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 21, 2015)

Just bought San Andreas off Windows Store for my Gaming Laptop ~~ graphics are sickkkkkkkkkkk srsbzns


----------



## ars25 (Feb 21, 2015)

just got my Gateway and am happily playing "Backups"


----------



## Miney (Feb 21, 2015)

Randomly found this at a store in Sweden.. $2.25 for each Noctua fan and $35 for the PSU, saved me $142


----------



## Dickard T (Feb 21, 2015)

i think the most recent thing i bought was my Bowser amiibo i had on reserve along with a Mario to go with him since i had Luigi already

but other than amiibos, my most recent purchase was a Tacit Ronin figure from Pacific Rim


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 21, 2015)

From iPhone 5s to Samsung Galaxy S5 I have to say it's the best upgrade I could have done


----------



## NAND0 (Feb 22, 2015)

Got my MM N3DS XL in the mail a couple days ago


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 22, 2015)

Nobunaga said:


> From iPhone 5s to Samsung Galaxy S5 I have to say it's the best upgrade I could have done


you should have waited, the s6 is going to be announced in a week and prices would have fallen more


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 22, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> you should have waited, the s6 is going to be announced in a week and prices would have fallen more


The price is already pretty low here  380 Euros to be exact 
I am gonna buy S6 probably next year


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 23, 2015)

new drive belt for the snow blower


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 23, 2015)

Diablo 3, Samurai Warriors 4 and the collectors edition of Infamous: Second Son, gotta stock up games for my PS4.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2015)

Found an old prepaid card with like 10 bucks on it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 24, 2015)

Bought a new headset, cuz the one I have is poops. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B1KJK22/ < on sale for $40, figured I might as well.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 24, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bought a new headset, cuz the one I have is poops.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B1KJK22/ < on sale for $40, figured I might as well.




You like em? They seem nice


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 24, 2015)

Bought a while back, but forgot to post

Smile slime tower and medium sized smile slime.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 24, 2015)

picked up my Dragon Ball Xenoverse preorder today and bought the season pass


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 24, 2015)

sorry n3ds


----------



## emigre (Feb 24, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> sorry n3ds


 


I'm sorry to tell you this but your 3DS has a tumour


----------



## Margen67 (Feb 25, 2015)

I recently got a Gateway for my 3DSXL.


----------



## elmoemo (Feb 25, 2015)

Just bought a 3dsxl 4.5 for £60 with 2 games Mario 3d land and Mario kart 7 bargain!!


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 26, 2015)

Found a old phone I had lost with my emulator files  + saves


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 26, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> sorry n3ds


 
sorry joe88


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry anyone that uses the "C-stick"





>I had too. 


To be in topic, I bought res evil revelations 2.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Feb 28, 2015)

Nokia Lumia 930 & a load of apps, The crew Xbox  one, a large McMillan / Velindre t-shirt ready for the big walk in Brecon Wales to do my bit to help fight cancer


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 28, 2015)

Just bought Dark Siders 2 Limited edition on Amazon ☺.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 28, 2015)

the addiction is real 






now do i keep this in shrinkwrap and become a filthy scalper, naaaah






"Megaman Amiibo and Ike Amiibo have joined the battle"
where the fuck is my little mac amiibo


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 28, 2015)

soulx said:


> the addiction is real
> 
> now do i keep this in shrinkwrap and become a filthy scalper, naaaah
> 
> ...


 

Is it me or is your Samus amiibo slanted?


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 28, 2015)

Bought a Pump it Up Exceed bundle, Beatmania IIDX 6th Style, Mona the Vampire book and PoP HD trilogy on eBay


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 28, 2015)

soulx said:


> sorry joe88


 

Hello Scanlines, how do you do?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 1, 2015)

Just bought a New Nintendo 3DS XL (Red). =D


----------



## Jayro (Mar 1, 2015)

Some Lego sets:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 1, 2015)

Jayro said:


> Some Lego sets:


 

Omg, it's the bunk bed!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 1, 2015)

emmanu888 said:


> Is it me or is your Samus amiibo slanted?


 
yeah it is, my capt. falcon is also kinda bent over cause nintendo doesn't know the meaning of quality control.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 2, 2015)

The rear case fan in my PC's case decided to just shit out, so I ordered a Cooler Master one to replace it. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103061


----------



## Issac (Mar 2, 2015)

Bought some movies the other day. I heard you like the movies in that blueish box


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 2, 2015)

Friend of mine works at a Walmart, they got in a small stock of Amiibos today so I had him sag a King Dedede one for me so I can finally give my little cousin what I promised


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 2, 2015)

Preordered this today. 
So
Fucking
Hype

That belt buckle is gonna look so fly on my belt.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 2, 2015)

I recently purchased some things for a friend from J-List. Let's just say "recently" extends all the way back to February 3rd and the tracking information hasn't updated since the 6th, where it got stalled somewhere in Japan. I have doubts it'll ever arrive, but J-List already took my money.


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 2, 2015)

Bought Big Hero 6 on Bluray and a used Nexus 4 for my sister who had a really bad luck with her Alcatel which decided to meet up with a can of soda cream. 

Nexus 4 was cheap too, only paid 126$ with the taxes.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 4, 2015)

Got suckered to buying Samus' amiibo because I really wanted it for sometime now and the price was £8.45.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 4, 2015)

the sweetart jelly beans are my favorite candy, I never had warhead ones but will try them


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 4, 2015)

Got a 32gb SD card for my 3ds


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 4, 2015)

bought Heavy Rain for $5 new at ebgames, 999 for $20, Lost Planet 3 used for $5 and Rune Factory Tides of Destiny for $20 used.
also finally got a megaman amiibo. bought it at ebgames at centre mall hamilton, they just got about 12 of them.



Spoiler


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 4, 2015)

Inspiron 1545 for £40 with charger


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 5, 2015)

Well worth 3000 Club Nintendo Points.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

Bought a C programming book.
...yeah I have to start somewhere.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2015)

Finally broke down and bought a Wii to HDMI adapter solely for the sake of hooking my Wii to my PC monitor as my roommates like hogging the TV, well that and because I can


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 6, 2015)

muh diabetes


Spoiler


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 6, 2015)

Preordered the MGSV collectors edition. And I bought Metal Gear Solid on PSN, so I can finally start the series.  Then continuing with my Legacy Collection.


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 6, 2015)

Got Naruto Gekito Ninja Taisen in the mail today, and i was supposed to get my Pump Exceed bundle today but apparently Canpar is not really in a hurry to deliver my package.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 6, 2015)

Bought Lets Be Cops for $12.50( i know it says 24.99 but is was 50% off)a pack of 8 D Batteries for my nephews swing $9, Super Smash Bros 3ds for $31.50(target is closing here in canada and its 30% off all games), ebgames finally had the clear case's for the new 3ds so i got one it was almost $17 and found a Rosalina amiibo at walmart.



Spoiler


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 7, 2015)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Bought Lets Be Cops for $12.50( i know it says 24.99 but is was 50% off)a pack of 8 D Batteries for my nephews swing $9, Super Smash Bros 3ds for $31.50(target is closing here in canada and its 30% off all games), ebgames finally had the clear case's for the new 3ds so i got one it was almost $17 and found a Rosalina amiibo at walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
I also bought a clear case off of ebay, a two piece case though.
Could you tell me how it feels to hold the N3DSXL with the case on compared to holding it without a case?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> I also bought a clear case off of ebay, a two piece case though.
> Could you tell me how it feels to hold the N3DSXL with the case on compared to holding it without a case?


 
the case i bought was a two piece soft plastic case. its feels more or less the same as the plastic the N3DSXL uses. it makes it a little bigger, about the size of the regular 3ds xl.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 7, 2015)

dragonblood9999 said:


> the case i bought was a two piece soft plastic case. its feels more or less the same as the plastic the N3DSXL uses. it makes it a little bigger, about the size of the regular 3ds xl.


 

Does it make the system bulky to use?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> Does it make the system bulky to use?


 
no not really


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 7, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> muh diabetes
> 
> 
> Spoiler


If they had these in the UK I'd be all.over them lol


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 7, 2015)

A small halogen bulb to replace one in a ceiling fan that had burned out.


----------



## vayanui8 (Mar 7, 2015)

I suppose you could say I went on somewhat of a shopping spree this past week


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 8, 2015)

After two months of being broke, I got a paycheck and my tax refund, so I have a little cushion of cash. I'm saving the vast majority of it, But I made a small exception to get _Kirby: Canvas Curse_ (DS) and _Kirby Mass Attack_ (DS) from GameStop yesterday, since they were so cheap. I left most of the Kirby games with my ex when we broke up, so I was really missing Kirby and figured it was time to start rebuilding my Kirby collection, especially with games I hadn't yet beaten.

Update 3/9/15: Decided I had a number of games to trade in at GameStop, and used the credit to buy _The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D_ (3DS) and _Freedom Wars_ (Vita). _Freedom Wars_ is the first dedicated Vita game I've actually bought, as all the previous games I've played since I got it were either free on PS+, or else were cross-buy games. We'll see how it turns out!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 11, 2015)

Beats by Dr Dre
LOVEEEEEEEE THEM <3


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 11, 2015)

fake 64gb micro sd card


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 11, 2015)

just bought a new unused and inbox megaman and sonic amiibo for 30 dollars together



DarkFlare69 said:


> fake 64gb micro sd card


I also bought 1 recently some time ago for my gw fell for the cheap 10.49 price but at least it was usefull with 5gb


----------



## Online (Mar 11, 2015)

Havent played since the demo on ps2 which i played over and over again exploring every inch and crevasse.
Really great game


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 11, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Beats by Dr Dre
> LOVEEEEEEEE THEM <3


 

Out of all the headphones out there, why that...


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 11, 2015)

Attack on Titan manga finally came out in my country


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 11, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Attack on Titan manga finally came out in my country


 

Too bad it's not after the events of the anime, unless it's also there in the manga you have.


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> Too bad it's not after the events of the anime, unless it's also there in the manga you have.


This is the original manga that the anime was based on :v There's also the "Before the Fall" manga, that isn't connected to the anime.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 11, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Beats by Dr Dre
> LOVEEEEEEEE THEM <3


 
I'm sorry you wasted money on what is essentially overpriced garbage.


----------



## prowler (Mar 11, 2015)

Online said:


> Havent played since the demo on ps2 which i played over and over again exploring every inch and crevasse.
> Really great game


enjoying the constant crashing on R&C2.

went shopping for new trainers. got trainers but impulsed on






Sony rules.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 11, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm sorry you wasted money on what is essentially overpriced garbage.


 

What I was trying to say exactly, it's a popular "casual" and stupid choice for headphones. The price comes from it's brand name, not the quality, the quality sucks ass compared to headphones even cheaper than that.


----------



## emigre (Mar 11, 2015)

prowler said:


> enjoying the constant crashing on R&C2.
> 
> went shopping for new trainers. got trainers but impulsed on
> 
> ...


 

Welcome to the family. Are you gonna get Guilty Gear, I could do with someone to practice with.

Secondly lulz at buying beats.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 11, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm sorry you wasted money on what is essentially overpriced garbage.


 
I'm too lazy to see those diagrams, however, my sister got this for me on staff, where it was 30% off...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 11, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm too lazy to see those diagrams, however, my sister got this for me on staff, where it was 30% off...


 
Sorry, but they're hardly worth $30, let alone 30% off whatever list price.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 11, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Sorry, but they're hardly worth $30, let alone 30% off whatever list price.


 
Personally I don't see the reason of all those 100 + headphones as I don't get why people do it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Personally I don't see the reason of all those 100 + headphones as I don't get why people do it.


Because generally spending $100+ on headphones gets you a quality pair that is actually able to play various sounds far more clearly, increasing the overall quality of the music. If all the music you download is shit quality, odds are you wouldn't notice a major difference either way, but a good pair of headphones with decent quality music can make a world of difference. Listening to music really takes a step forward with decent sound equipment.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 11, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Because generally spending $100+ on headphones gets you a quality pair that is actually able to play various sounds far more clearly, increasing the overall quality of the music. If all the music you download is shit quality, odds are you wouldn't notice a major difference either way, but a good pair of headphones with decent quality music can make a world of difference. Listening to music really takes a step forward with decent sound equipment.


 
Yeah I hear a lot of people say that but I guess I'd just need to get used to them. Maybe if I have enough money I'll get a nice pair of audio technica headphones


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Personally I don't see the reason of all those 100 + headphones as I don't get why people do it.


 
For quality sound. I assume you just use like $5 earbuds or something and you don't care about actually hearing your music as it was meant to be heard. I prefer actually hearing my music in a quality fashion, so I buy $100+ headphones and earbuds so I can thoroughly enjoy good music. Some people care, so people don't, it's just one of those things that's entirely preference based lol


EDIT: Oh, ND pretty much 'd me.


----------



## nasune (Mar 11, 2015)

Although last Sunday's convention was rather disappointing, I did manage to find a DexDrive, a copy of Leisure Suit Larry III for the Amiga (both this and the DexDrive are cib), and a model 2 Mega Drive (which means that I can leave my model one in its box  ).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2015)

I just bought a copy of OoT 3D for $80 (after shipping). Not for an exploit, but because I wanted a physical copy of the game and I damn well wasn't going to wait until the prices went up even further which would inevitably happen sooner or later regardless of this GW3DS debacle.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 12, 2015)

80 fucking dollars for Ocarina of time?

Holy shit, I know what im selling in a couple months, check back here when I say I got 200 dollars for a shitty zelda game ;O;


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 12, 2015)

MegaAce™ said:


> Preordered the MGSV collectors edition. And I bought Metal Gear Solid on PSN, so I can finally start the series.  Then continuing with my Legacy Collection.


 
I was just about to do the same thing lol, but I just preordered MGS5 and some other stuff. I'm just waiting for Persona 5 to pop up on amazon (:


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> 80 fucking dollars for Ocarina of time?
> 
> Holy shit, I know what im selling in a couple months, check back here when I say I got 200 dollars for a shitty zelda game ;O;


The game is out of print, which means new copies are basically nowhere unless stores have left over stock or personal sellers happen to be sitting on a sealed copy. Combine that with an increased demand after the release of Majora's Mask 3DS and you have a fairly hot commodity. I should mention that the $80 I paid was for a new copy, still sealed, from Canada no less lol

To add on to my earlier purchase, I discovered that my mouse didn't just have bum batteries, but completely quit on me instead. I went ahead and bought a Logitech M310 for about $19 after shipping.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

...And I thought Cubic Ninja was expensive back in november


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> ...And I thought Cubic Ninja was expensive back in november


 
Then it became irrelevant due to the flashcards


----------



## NeonEmerald (Mar 12, 2015)

Collector's Edition. Not too long now.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 12, 2015)

Finshed my first custom PC build. I belive it will be enough for me, Haven't been much in pc gaming for awhile. But I may start playing afew games. Right now I've got to catch up on some Redalert.lol

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
Motherboard: Asus Z97-PRO(Wi-Fi ac) ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card
Case: Rosewill THOR V2 ATX Full Tower Case
Power Supply: HX 750i Corsair 750W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
Optical Drive: Pioneer BDR-209DBK Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer
Mouse: Gyration Air Mouse Mobile Wireless Laser Mouse
Capture card: PEXHDCAP



Spoiler: PC Pics


----------



## avran89 (Mar 12, 2015)

I got a ton of shit over the last two months so...

Got a PS3 with 4 controllers and 14 games just for $80 (the cheap ass inside me is pleased)



Spoiler









Spoiler



Got a new Dragon Touch Android tablet, now my iPad will collect dust, GOODBYE iTunes!!!!



Spoiler









Spoiler



Got a new 1TB external hard drive



Spoiler









Spoiler



I liked my old pair of Bluetooth headphones so much, I got another pair of the same brand for home use



Spoiler









Spoiler



Got a new soundbar for my TV, I can also blast Persona on my vita on the stereo while playing it now



Spoiler









Spoiler



And I also got a new Asus brand laptop.



Spoiler


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2015)

avran89 said:


> *snip


You realize most of your pictures don't show up with that many spoilers, correct?


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Mar 12, 2015)

I was about to say Spoiler-rama   


Got :

Project X Zone
Mario Kart 7
Majoras Mask


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 12, 2015)

Finally got around to grabbing a 128GB micro sd card for my Surface Pro 2, now I'll be able to save all the porn in at least a sort of carefree way! 

Though I just heard SanDisk announced a 200GB Micro SD card, so I'm sure prices for 128GB will drop


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 12, 2015)

Don't known if I mentioned but got a laptop for £40  4gb ram and HD so happy enough.

Got a r4 3ds to use with my og 3ds xl to tide me over to getting a gateway


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 12, 2015)

PuyoPuyo Tetris 3DS. I love Puyo Puyo and Tetris.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 12, 2015)

_The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D_ is $80+ all of a sudden? Wtf? Did I miss something? Glad I still have my copy.

Anyway, I returned _Freedom Wars_ (Vita) to GameStop. I didn't dislike the game, but the controls feel clunky and the game is a bit overly complex for my taste, right now. I really feel like the game would've worked much better on a console with four extra inputs between the extra triggers and analog clickers. I may pick it up again eventually when I feel like trying something new, and not so broke.

In exchange, I picked up _Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia_ (DS). I've been looking forward to playing this one, so I can't wait!


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 13, 2015)

Picked up Outrun 3D off the 3DS Eshop to plug the gaping hole in my game library left by the removal of Outrun 2006 Coast To Coast from PSN  While I was there I abused the sale on the Sega 3D Classics. I've never actually finished Ecco the Dolphin since I'm still under the firmly held belief that it's impossible that I was afflicted with early on in life. Figured for a mere £2 I'd give it another chance. Also Super Hang On, Space Harrier, etc.

Also replaced my SixAxis pad since my old one died in disgrace a while ago. Let my daughter play Flower for a bit, she's fascinated with the colour and the calm music, the tilt controls are a bit too twitchy for her to use properly at such a young age, but she still somehow managed to get a trophy I was missing. Not sure whether I should be proud or freaked out that I've been one-upped by a girl less than two years old...


----------



## Issac (Mar 13, 2015)

I met the most beautiful girl in the world today (but she's taken... :'( ) and drank some beer. At the same time, I bought the latest Belle & Sebastian album on 4x12" Vinyl (box). Sweet sweet twee pop


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 13, 2015)

Built a PC at my work place with recycled components. Specs are

CPU: Athlon II X2
GPU: Geforce GT240
RAM: 3GB
HDD: Four for a total of 1.25TB
MOBO: ASUS M4A78-EM which is quite similar to the M4A78-LT-M i have in my gaming rig.
Audio: SoundBlaster Live!


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 13, 2015)

Should've posted this last week.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 13, 2015)

bought a black shell for 3dsxl, to replace the fugly neon blue one (also did a swap on the analog sticks with a cpp since I had it open already)


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 13, 2015)

Just bought Assassin Creed black flag since I never played anything after the Ezio ones. I hope it's like the classic Assassin creed 2 :-)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 14, 2015)

Logan97 said:


> Just bought Assassin Creed black flag since I never played anything after the Ezio ones. I hope it's like the classic Assassin creed 2 :-)


 

Get Rogue next if you like it, it's better.


----------



## Sychophantom (Mar 14, 2015)

Got myself a new phone to replace the Windows Phone 8 I had been rocking the last 2 years. I'm back to Android with a sweet, sweet, Samsung Galaxy Note 4.

I like everything on it except TouchWiz. Samsung's overlay is terrible. However, I am really enjoying the IR Blaster. Been turning TVs off at work with it.


----------



## jhazicalization (Mar 14, 2015)

Just bought a Lenovo P70-A android phone and a G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman watch.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 14, 2015)

I bought a Raspberry Pi 2 today, because I have a terrible sense of humor.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 14, 2015)

Just put a deposit on two tandem skydive's, one for me and the other for my brother. This is my first time  guess I'll see how it goes


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 14, 2015)

3x PlayStation One games:

Radikal Bikers (for nostalgia)
Gran Turismo 2 (a classic)
Dead or Alive (I remember playing the demo as a kid and it's about time I experienced the original!)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I bought a Raspberry Pi 2 today, because I have a terrible sense of humor.


 
You should write a review. I'm considering getting one, because I'm in desperate need of a computer, but I'm on a tight budget, and my laptop is old as hell...


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 14, 2015)

HobbyWing QuicRun 1/10 Brushless Sensored System 60A ESC w/ 10.5T 3300KV Motor & YA-0180 Fan Combo
SC-1251MG Servo
Sanwa MX-V


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 14, 2015)

Just ordered GTA V & Dishonored today


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 15, 2015)

Bought F1 Race Stars yesterday on Bundle Stars and F1 2014 today on the same website, they're on sale so if you're a F1 fan.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 17, 2015)

Bought an original 3DS charger (EU plug) for my N3DSXL for €10, which is a RARITY in my country 














Bought it from a local game store. Asked him to pull it out of a brand new DSi unit 

The seller will be putting in a fake one in it's place that are abundant here, basically earning €6 off the deal.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 17, 2015)

My UPS package finally got here this morning.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 17, 2015)

Bought Pokemon Art Academy for my 3DS XL, yes, I know it's a kid's game but my daughter is on a huge Pokemon kick right now and I'm learning to draw, £18 for the upgraded tools and extra tutorials while keeping my little girl entertained seemed like a bargain. But holy hell, the rival's artwork...Freya's not even 18 months old yet and she's a better artist than this Lily character.  Her Oshawott picture looks mentally handicapped. Her Fennekin looked like it was bleeding from the ears. Google search 'pokemon art academy rival' and prepare to laugh. It's truly woeful and made me damn near piss myself laughing.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah I know almost all are of the racing genre but it's one of my favourite genres and they were cheap. 







Blind buys: Downhill Mountain, Bomberman Racing, Dukes of Hazard (haven't tried this one out yet)
Nostalgia: Spyro 2, Rally Championship

The rest (other Crash, Spyro, etc) is coming later.


----------



## Deekman (Mar 17, 2015)

Finally grabbed Zack and Wiki. Totally underrated on the Wii


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 17, 2015)

Heyo


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 17, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Heyo


 
100$ worth it?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 100$ worth it?


Nah, I got it for free, hence my new sig


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 17, 2015)

Hotline Miami on PSN and Touch my Katamari for the Vita.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 17, 2015)

Figured I may as well give it a whirl, it was cheap


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 18, 2015)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Just put a deposit on two tandem skydive's, one for me and the other for my brother. This is my first time  guess I'll see how it goes


Well went through with the tandem skydive Sunday, what a awesome experience I'll definitely be doing it again. I uploaded a video of us both I'm the one towards the end in orange.


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 18, 2015)

Notes Audio NT100, to replace my lost Pistons.


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2015)

Got this (OoT).... Just in case


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 18, 2015)

Added this baby to my manga shelf.


----------



## Smuff (Mar 18, 2015)

I got lollipop on my S4.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 18, 2015)

Well, I just purchased a Playstation TV for whatever reason my fingers led me through that Amazon process.
At least I don't have to think about wanting to buy one anymore. And it was half price at that.


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 19, 2015)

Just got 30 days of premium membership for Crunchyroll Manga in a giveaway.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 19, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Just got 30 days of premium membership for Crunchyroll Manga in a giveaway.


To be fair, it's just Crunchyroll premium. They removed the premium division between their manga and anime sections a couple months back turning it all into their All Access Pass membership.


----------



## Sychophantom (Mar 19, 2015)

South Park: The Stick of Truth for my PS3 through PSN. Couldn't resist for 5 bucks.

32gb microSD card for my tablet. Been watching Game of Thrones on it at work, because my job needed more tits and blood.


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 19, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> To be fair, it's just Crunchyroll premium. They removed the premium division between their manga and anime sections a couple months back turning it all into their All Access Pass membership.


Yeah, I just realized that too


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 19, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Bought an original 3DS charger (EU plug) for my N3DSXL for €10, which is a RARITY in my country
> 
> Bought it from a local game store. Asked him to pull it out of a brand new DSi unit
> 
> The seller will be putting in a fake one in it's place that are abundant here, basically earning €6 off the deal.


 
I hope he doesn't sell the unit as new, or without disclosing that... Otherwise that would be kind of a dick move on his part. 


Jayro said:


> My UPS package finally got here this morning.


 
What are you gonna do with the extra copies of MM 3D?


chavosaur said:


> Figured I may as well give it a whirl, it was cheap


 
Cheap how? Didn't the game just come out? 

Anyway, I picked up a couple things at Wal-Mart yesterday. I promised myself I wouldn't buy anything until I got another job (currently unemployed), but I made a special exception here.

_The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings- Enhanced Edition_ (360)- This was on clearance for $10, so I grabbed it without much thought. I'm not going to play it until I beat a bunch of other games though, especially since I hear this one is so so long. Maybe I'll even read the books beforehand, since it'll be a while (and I need an excuse to make myself get back into reading a lot, like I used to).
_Batman: Arkham City Armored Edition_ (Wii U)- Also on clearance for $10. I was pretty lucky, because I found this hidden behind a completely unrelated box in the same clearance rack where I found _The Witcher 2_. At least, I think it was $10... the orange tag on it said so, but it rang up as $20, and the cashier had to correct it. Oh well. I already have _Arkham City_ free on PS+, but I really wanted to try out the Wii U version with what few extra features it has, and $10 is the same price I would've paid for the _Harley Quinn's Revenge_ DLC anyway, whereas it comes included in the Wii U version.
Sunkist and Kit-Kat- Hey, don't judge! I never eat sweets anymore!  Lounging on the couch (well, futon, technically) in my room and having a soda and candy while playing a new game was quite a nostalgic experience. I wish I could do it more often.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 19, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I hope he doesn't sell the unit as new, or without disclosing that... Otherwise that would be kind of a dick move on his part.


 
Don't care. Happens all the time here. Can't do shit to stop it anyways. If it wasn't me, it would be someone else.

Also, the store wasn't even a game store. He kept other stuff like DVDs, blurays, mobile phones, etc., and that DSi was kinda like a "stuck investment" for him, hence he decided to make some money off of it.

Can't complain


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 19, 2015)

used 200 of my club nintendo coins to buy LoZ.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 19, 2015)

Evolve was cheap because I sold CodeName STEAM towards it (terrible freaking game) which made the price drop down drastically. Glad I sold the game so close to launch, steam is like $20 bucks on ebay but worth $25 in trade in at gamestop.

EDIT: should have mentioned, evolve was $15 after that.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 19, 2015)

another review item


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 19, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Evolve was cheap because I sold CodeName STEAM towards it (terrible freaking game) which made the price drop down drastically. Glad I sold the game so close to launch, steam is like $20 bucks on ebay but worth $25 in trade in at gamestop.
> 
> EDIT: should have mentioned, evolve was $15 after that.


 
Sheesh, is it really that bad? I wasn't going to bother with it since it didn't really appeal to me, but I had no idea it was a truly awful game.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2015)

I recently spent 75$ on Pokemon cards to make some new decks


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 19, 2015)

Cigarette holder and lighter.


Spoiler: Yes I started smoking again >_>










Box is from 1987 (70th anniversary of the October Revolution) and the lighter is from 1967 (50th anniversary of the October Revolution) 

It can hold 26 cigs in total, self rolled c:


Spoiler: TEMBACCO ;o;


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 19, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Sheesh, is it really that bad? I wasn't going to bother with it since it didn't really appeal to me, but I had no idea it was a truly awful game.


If you're a fan of games like Fire Emblem, Codename STEAM will probably drive you insane. 

The game is so slow and sluggish, there's no actual character progression and only equipment upgrades, and it's all around just boring and un-engaging compared to other tactical games.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 19, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> If you're a fan of games like Fire Emblem, Codename STEAM will probably drive you insane.
> 
> The game is so slow and sluggish, there's no actual character progression and only equipment upgrades, and it's all around just boring and un-engaging compared to other tactical games.


So it's basically to fire emblem what Star Fox Adventures is to Zelda, is what you're saying.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 19, 2015)

Bought Shadow of Mordor for PS4 $30 new off of Wal-mart's site, Splinter Cell BlackList $5 new,Code Name Steam(its ok but not as good as Valkyria Chronicles), also got the zelda pin with it, SmashBros 3DS new $27, Terminator Salvation $10, Way of the Samurai 3 $10, Rune Factory Tides of Destiny $20, a 64GB 3.0 USB Drive for $40 and the Sony Pulse Elite Headset for $100 new.



Spoiler


----------



## huma_dawii (Mar 19, 2015)

A lot of sh*t that i dont really need


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 19, 2015)

huma_dawii said:


> A lot of sh*t that i dont really need


And the "most honest post" award goes to...


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 19, 2015)

Been experimenting on my new Pokemon Art Academy game and it's going rather well, so apparently what I've inexplicably acquired recently is some semblence of artistic talent. Example, my recently created EVIL PIKACHU.


Spoiler










 
He'll hit you with a Thunderbolt and then eat your f&%£ing soul.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 20, 2015)

Been hunting for one of the official 2200mah batteries for what seems like ever.  Finally found a brand new one, unopened, no bloating or anything.  Hello 12 hours between charging!


----------



## NAND0 (Mar 20, 2015)

I bought some weed and a few cases of redbull today lol. Oh and I got my OOT in the mail the other day. Which I will probably never open since I have Cubic Ninja already


----------



## Jayro (Mar 20, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> What are you gonna do with the extra copies of MM 3D?


Sit on them for about 20 years, factory sealed, and scalp them later.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 20, 2015)

Got myself a tsunami softshell for only 55 euros on sale. What a steal!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 20, 2015)

I bought a PS4 Bloodborne Faceplate because I have no self control


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 20, 2015)

Finally, the Final Fantasy Type-0 Collectors arrived today.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 20, 2015)

Preordered 8 Gold Mario Amiibos








assuming all the orders get fullfilled



:|

:/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 20, 2015)

soulx said:


> Preordered 8 Gold Mario Amiibos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Excuse me while I remove the 2 extra large and unnecessary images from this post


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 20, 2015)

soulx said:


> Preordered 8 Gold Mario Amiibos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically you ordered about $640 worth of plastic. I envy you.


----------



## Chary (Mar 20, 2015)

Got Gravity Rush, Breath of Fire IV, and Wild Arms for less than 3 dollars from the PSN Flash Sale.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 20, 2015)

I got Wario Land and Metroid 2 using my Club Nintendo Stars but haven't played either yet, been busy on my Art Academy game again painting a wierd rainbow snake eye to freak out the kids on Miiverse. I also spent a fairly sizable chunk of my available funding on multiple boxes of chocolate weetos cereal because I'm basically addicted at this point and tired of running out.


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Mar 20, 2015)

Recently got PS4 Gold wireless headset for £53 new  and just got The Legend Of Zelda A Link To The Past via club. nintendo for 1300 star points EUR


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 21, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Basically you ordered about $640 worth of plastic. I envy you.


getting rich off plastic nintendo figurines, living the life

(assuming they all sell, the value doesnt drop, rarity remains the same, but still)


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 21, 2015)

A 9 volt powered fire alarm.


----------



## Adeka (Mar 21, 2015)

soulx said:


> Preordered 8 Gold Mario Amiibos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How did you do this?  Walmart.com just says out of stock and I can't any other options


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 21, 2015)

Adeka said:


> How did you do this? Walmart.com just says out of stock and I can't any other options


 
Bestbuy.ca was selling them earlier.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2015)

Bought Mario Kart 8 DLC 1+2

Since an update is coming soon, I did it before I reenable my ip-blocking setup (again).

Even though DLC 2 may not be available after WiiU update, since I will stay in 5.3.2


----------



## Adeka (Mar 21, 2015)

soulx said:


> Bestbuy.ca was selling them earlier.


 
Ah dang.  They are walmart exclusives in the states


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 21, 2015)

Picked up _Mega Man X4_ (PS1C) off the PSN flash sale. I had $1.07 sitting in my PSN wallet and the game was less than that, so I figured, why not?


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 21, 2015)

19 Golden Mario Amiibo :^)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/adventures-in-amiiboland.384695/


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 21, 2015)

I bought a 120GB slim PS3 and a small truckload of games along with two controllers for $220. My shoulders hate me from carrying it all home. Since I bought it from my bro and the PS4 doesn't have any backwards compatibility, he went ahead and tossed in a couple PS1 games too:

Legend of Dragoon and Lunar Silver Star Story, both fun PS1 JRPG's

Games include:
Tomb Raider
Kingdom Hearts 1.5
Kingdom Hearts 2.5
Ninja Gaiden 3
God of War 3
Uncharted 3
Mass Effect 3
Call of Duty Black Ops
Xcom Enemy Unknown
Battlefield 3

And more that I can't be assed to go look at right now.


----------



## albertar (Mar 21, 2015)

bought modified nintendo ds to make the ultimate gameboy!

I also bought an m3 perfect sd


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 21, 2015)

Grabbed Twisted Metal Black for PS3 from the flash sale for $0.90


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2015)

Bought a 500gb SuperSlim PS3 for 150$ from the brother of my friend.
He attempted to hack it (lol, what an idiot) and got it locked in in demo mode.

I bought it, fixed the problem by updating through recovery menu, and gave it to my sis in exchange for her black wii I am going to sell back.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Mar 22, 2015)

Got


Gravity Rush
Tekken 2
Home
PAC Man DX CE
Twisted Metal Black
Ibb & Obb


All off Flash Sale.....could'a used some more PS3 games


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Bought a 500gb SuperSlim PS3 for 150$ from the brother of my friend.
> He attempted to hack it (lol, what an idiot) and got it locked in in demo mode.
> 
> I bought it, fixed the problem by updating through recovery menu, and gave it to my sis in exchange for her black wii I am going to sell back.


 
LOOL SO MUCH EXCHANGING GOING AROUND HERE!
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - *C U T H E R E *- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
I just got a new jacket, from Vans.


----------



## zeello (Mar 22, 2015)

I got Gravity Rush and Mega Man X4 from the flash sale.

Wondering if I should get Dead Nation for Vita. I mean I probably should since it's under a buck, but I need a little push, some sort of encouragement, ANYTHING. I know hardly anything about the game so I don't know why I care.



xwatchmanx said:


> Picked up _Mega Man X4_ (PS1C) off the PSN flash sale. I had $1.07 sitting in my PSN wallet and the game was less than that, so I figured, why not?


----------



## Anfroid (Mar 23, 2015)

Got some stuff in the last few weeks.
Games: FF X/X2 were given to me by my boss, too bad I already had them :/ and I bought Steam for myself.


Spoiler










Got the pin too. 


Spoiler













Got the Soundtrack with the two game bonus thing.


Spoiler










Figures:


Spoiler



Jubei from Hyakka.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mefmera from Dungeon Travelers 2.





IA.




Niimi from Space Battleship Yamato 2199.





Shimakaze from Kancolle.






And Amiibos.


Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 23, 2015)

Far Cry 4 was $25 at target, and DMC was the same at GameStop.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2015)

I got a buch of unused Club Nintendo codes 
Thank you Isabelle <3


----------



## Haymose (Mar 23, 2015)

PS4 with Last of Us, Far Cry 4, GTA 5, The Order 1886, Alien Isolation, and Tomb Raider. Having tons of fun.


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 23, 2015)

Loki and falcon Disney infinity figures


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 23, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Far Cry 4 was $25 at target, and DMC was the same at GameStop.


 
Did you ever play _DmC_ on the previous gen consoles? Or any of the other games in the series, for that matter? I beat it on PS3 not long ago, and while I liked it overall, I found it a bit slow and underwhelming compared to other similar action games I had played recently (_Bayonetta_, _Bayonetta 2_, _Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance_). I hadn't played any of the other games in the series at that point (though I am, now).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 24, 2015)

The Mass Effect Trilogy on PC (last month).

My first experience with the series was actually when ME3 was available via PS+ and only now have I bought all three games on Origin, and as such, it was the first time I've played ME1 or ME2.

(I'm reasonably active at the moment on ME3 multiplayer if anyone still plays it.)


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 24, 2015)

obligatory your mom joke

anyway getting H1Z1 wednesday


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 24, 2015)

Aaaaand another earphone


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Bloodborne.  See you all in a few months!!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 24, 2015)

Cubic Ninja 3DS for 7 bucks


----------



## DragorianSword (Mar 24, 2015)

Got Mario Tennis for VC on 3DS with my last Nintendo Points (here it's actually Nintendo Stars, but whatever).
They should have added download codes as prizes a long time ago in Europe.
I wasted half my points on Kid Icarus cards when that game came out...


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Mar 25, 2015)

Leggings for a cosplay of Kurisu from setins;gate

(100th post! WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO! PAR-TY!!!!!!)


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 25, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Did you ever play _DmC_ on the previous gen consoles? Or any of the other games in the series, for that matter? I beat it on PS3 not long ago, and while I liked it overall, I found it a bit slow and underwhelming compared to other similar action games I had played recently (_Bayonetta_, _Bayonetta 2_, _Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance_). I hadn't played any of the other games in the series at that point (though I am, now).


I played it on 360, it wasn't my favorite but I'm a huge DMC fan so I felt obligated to get it anyway 

Also





Been playing this all friggen day.


----------



## ars25 (Mar 25, 2015)

Well Bought the complete season of life is strange a while ago so when episode 2 came out today i got that and damm this is a good game


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 25, 2015)

been playing bloodborne on ps4 all day today


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 26, 2015)

Purchased a new wireless keyboard\mouse combo from ebay, the Logitech Wave Combo MK550. I'm now wishing I hadn't purchased a wireless mouse already seeing that this comes with one. 

Stock Pic haven't recieved mine yet.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 26, 2015)

This is alittle different and deserves anew post, anyways just got back from dumpster diving and scored all this for free.





^^^Everything in this pic works and contains the actual game. I also tested the portal.





Spoiler: Close up Pics of stuff in above Pic


















 





^^^Everything in this pic was missing the actual game, The Zelda is compelete with the music cd but missing the game sadly. I was needing a Mario 64 case though.



Spoiler: Misc Pics








This is mostly Dvd's and afew more odd games, about 2/3 is just empty cases.


There was alot more not pictured like some really nice wicker furniture. I find it alittle odd at some of the things people just throw away. But good for me I guess.lol


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 26, 2015)

Blue hairdye, Lamborghini drive for me mate, KFC and fuel.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2015)

100$ from a black wii I sold.
200$ from an xbox 360 + xkey I sold too.

Still waiting for my tax refunds.


----------



## NeonEmerald (Mar 27, 2015)

Borderlands: Handsome Collection for PS4. Played it for a few hours and enjoying it thus far.


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 27, 2015)

Loki and falcon Disney infinity figures (falcons been shipped today) also got the last 2 rare discs that were only released in the states


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 27, 2015)

Gonna get two GTX 680's soon, gonna order parts to upgrade my new game on TV rig. And believe it or not, looking on the web for a DDR cab, there's a little project i'd like to do with one of those.


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 27, 2015)

Nintendo hype over the past few months, beginning with the wiiU smash release...


WiiU Super Mario 3D Land bundle
Smash WiiU Bundle (took >60 phonecalls to find one because I didn't preorder)
Hyrule Warriors
White Nintendo GC Smash Controller (very cheap on amazon!!!)
Nintendo 3DSXL + Smash3DS
Gateway + two 32gb microSDs + Transcend USB 3.0 card reader
AmazonBasics 3DS case (fits very nicely)
Tombow Dual Brush Pen
Cubic Ninja
Two Cat5e cables + TrendNet Powerline Ethernet Adapter


----------



## Jayro (Mar 27, 2015)

I just bought Mario Kart 7 (Retail cart, not shown) and two Amiibos: Thunder Mouse and Baby Zelda.


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 27, 2015)

Jayro said:


> Thunder Mouse and Baby Zelda.


 
u wot m8


----------



## Jayro (Mar 28, 2015)

I bought my friend's Gamecube for $50, and gave him an extra $10 for "shipping and handling". It even has the digital video output port on it, and is in near-perfect condition. Talk about a good deal!  reprep, this is the Gameboy Player you sent me, now i  action!


----------



## reprep (Mar 28, 2015)

Jayro, that looks great. Hope you can find a component cable for the digital port of your Gamecube.


----------



## Catastrophic (Mar 29, 2015)

reprep said:


> Jayro, that looks great. Hope you can find a component cable for the digital port of your Gamecube.


 
Hope means nothing to an official GC component cable.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 29, 2015)

Bought Yoshi and Sheik Amiibo


Spoiler: Amiibo


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 29, 2015)

I decided to grab GTA V for PC with some of the leftover $80 I've had sitting in my Steam wallet for months.


----------



## DCG (Mar 29, 2015)

Got myself a Eizo FG2421 two months ago, because I graduated as a mechanical engineer.
It's a expensive beast, but well worth the money. Yes there are a lot of marketing lies, but the image quality and the smoothness is amazing, coming from a low-mid end 60 Hz TNT screen.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Mar 29, 2015)

Picked these up Today


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 29, 2015)

Was given a Pink 2GB Ipod Shuffle, probably not going to use it because i have a 120GB Ipod Classic.
Bought a bag of Hershey's Kisses $4, The Witch and the hundred Knight $12 used, Naughty Bear Double Trouble,its Naughty Bear gold edition + Panic in paradise, $8 used the funny thing is that Panic in paradise is a dlc code and it was never used. Diablo 3 Ultimate Evil Edition $28 new, The Wolf Among us $15 new, Alien Isolation $25 new Escape Dead island $15 new and BloodBorne $80 new($69.99 + tax)
Phineas and Ferb quest for cool stuff and Sonic Colors was $10 each, bought them for my nephew.

Also bought the Sony Silver Wired Headset $30+tax. so now i have all the Sony head sets but the Gold Wireless headset

Oh and about $200 worth of food


Spoiler


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Mar 30, 2015)

Just got these at Target $15 each


----------



## RCJayce (Mar 30, 2015)

Phillips SHL3300 60 dls at a retail sgore.





Looks lilke the img is broken.

Direct link http://1drv.ms/1G8SfgH


----------



## iViperz (Mar 30, 2015)

Just had my Garmin FR920XT delivered, can't wait to get testing with it!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 31, 2015)

Bought the Worms Bundle from Bundlestars

www.bundlestars.com/all-bundles/worms-bundle/


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally decided to redeem some Club Nintendo coins to get _New Super Mario Bros. 2_ (3DS). Yeah I know, the series has gotten samey, but I haven't played a 2D Mario game in years and years, so why not?


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 31, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Finally decided to redeem some Club Nintendo coins to get _New Super Mario Bros. 2_ (3DS). Yeah I know, the series has gotten samey, but I haven't played a 2D Mario game in years and years, so why not?


https://gbatemp.net/entry/an-honest-opinion-of-nsmb2.9893/
This was like, one of the first games I ever gave an opinion on, so first review I guess  

I liked NSMB2, it's good Platforming fun, might as well enjoy it!


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 1, 2015)

My name is Chavo and I'm definitely not overcompensating for anything with this new 65" TV that I stuck in my room.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm glad my tv is only 32''


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 1, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> My name is Chavo and I'm definitely not overcompensating for anything with this new 65" TV that I stuck in my room.


 
The "one" in Xbox One stands for "one inch."


----------



## ALPHAMARIOX (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, I got some chocolate and ice cream yesterday. Does that count?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 2, 2015)

I picked up the _Batman: Arkham Origins_ ultimate edition bundle from PSN for the Batman sale they were doing. I just beat _Arkham City Armored Edition_ a couple days ago, so this was perfect timing. I had no money for it, but I was able to jump through some hoops by trading in a game I didn't want at GameStop, using the credit to buy a PSN card, and using that to buy the game.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 2, 2015)

Grabbed Scholar of the First Sin for $20


----------



## Depravo (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 2, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles 3D


 
Are all New 3DS-exclusive games in black cases like that? Or is that just in your region?


----------



## Depravo (Apr 2, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Are all New 3DS-exclusive games in black cases like that? Or is that just in your region?


No idea. This is the only one I've seen.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 3, 2015)

Spoiler











New wireless mouse. Finally. My previous mouse was so bad already, and started double clicking a single left click, so had to go. Nothing special, but I goat it :]


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What is this text?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What is this text?


The conclusion segment of this paper  :



Spoiler


----------



## Sychophantom (Apr 3, 2015)

Another machete, gladius styled (my 3rd, 1 is a kukri styled, one is a simple one I got on a clearance rack for 3 bucks).

On the same Amazon order, more cat food, some green tea kitkats, and a package of rubber thumb protectors (for my girlfriend who works in an office filing/scanning department).

Pretty sure Amazon is reporting my purchases to the government now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 3, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I bought a PS4 Bloodborne Faceplate because I have no self control


 
Apparently Sony dun goofed and sent me two of these, so now I have an extra Bloodborne faceplate for some reason.


----------



## Anfroid (Apr 3, 2015)

Got some more stuff, mainly to sell though.
some plushies.


Spoiler










Little Witch Academia Blu Ray/ Art book/special booklet.


Spoiler














Some Games.


Spoiler










Some figures


Spoiler



Shimakaze Nendoroid




Mai Shiranui 





and a lovely hanzo






and another PSV, this time its a 2000


Spoiler


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 3, 2015)

Got the first volume of Deadman Wonderland manga.


Spoiler


----------



## Chary (Apr 3, 2015)

Things I bought: A preorder on a Charizard and Lucina amiibo. Woop woop

Thing I got: A bad cold


----------



## DaFixer (Apr 3, 2015)

Yesterday I got a nice Genius 840 eprom programmer for free + 2 empty eproms 
When i'm have the time I wil try this thing to work.


----------



## emigre (Apr 3, 2015)

I GOT PAID!!!

Here's my gaems and Blus. Also picked Hotlime Miami 2. Got Gurumin and Super MArio World for free on PC and Wii U.


Spoiler













 

Got some musics related shit.


Spoiler













 
Got the second issue of the Star Wars comic


Spoiler


----------



## cracker (Apr 3, 2015)

DaFixer said:


> Yesterday I got a nice Genius 840 eprom programmer for free + 2 empty eproms
> When i'm have the time I wil try this thing to work.



Nice but I think that is a trick shock button. What type of E/EPROMs?


I got multiple Skylanders Giants, Swap Force sets (too many actually) and Disney Infinity sets at BB because they are clearancing the old sets out.

An N3DS XL and a case for it

3x Samsung EVO 32GB microSDs (one or two for the N3DS)

And I just ordered 2 JXD S7800Bs (one for me and one for my kid). Can't wait to get my emulation on!


----------



## AlexaC (Apr 3, 2015)

I got myself Ness (2x), Robin amiibos and classic 1997 legendary rpg, MOTHER 2 & 3 for $7 each. My girlfriend bought me SNES & ATARI t-shirts, Shulk amiibo, shoes, couple amethyst necklace


----------



## DaFixer (Apr 3, 2015)

cracker said:


> Nice but I think that is a trick shock button. What type of E/EPROMs?


 
Yes I think that is a anti static spot, I got 2 AM 27C400 with it. I mosly use this programmer for making eproms for my C64/MSX/ZX Spectrum and mayby Amiga.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 3, 2015)

ripip wallet


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> ripip wallet


Why the Japanese one?


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 3, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Why the Japanese one?


I have my reasons and I can read Japanese. Planning to get rid of my Original Japanese 3DS.


----------



## nasune (Apr 3, 2015)

Last sunday's convention was a far sight better than the one before that. I found Castlevania II and Shadow Warriors (AKA Ninja Gaiden) for five bucks each, a Legend of Zelda map (which was free), three boxes of GB Printer paper for five bucks total, some old printer paper (for the MSX/Commodore printers) for five bucks as well, a Quickshot Aviator 1 Controller for another five bucks, a complete set of Quickshot Starfighter 1 (wireless) controllers for one euro (both this one and the Aviator are for all 9 pin controllers, although this one has NES connectors as well), and a Playstation Analog Joystick for ten bucks.
In addition to that I've bought a Raspberry Pi 2, a wifi adapter and a 64 gb usb stick for the Pi (mainly for games  ),and a 32 gb micro sd for my Gateway.



Spoiler


----------



## GaaraPrime (Apr 3, 2015)

FINALLY!!! Received my Gateway a few days back 






Am so freaking excited


----------



## longernohuman (Apr 4, 2015)

my first comic 











calvin and hobbes.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 4, 2015)

Grabbed The Talos Principle today, is currently $20 on Steam.

EDIT: I also just nabbed a laptop cooler for an old laptop I'm giving my little bro. Even after replacing the thermal paste on the stock cooler and blowing the fuck out of it with an air duster it still likes to stick around high temps for no reason. One of these days I should get around to replacing the cooler itself, but I can't be assed to do it so this will work for now. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834992853


----------



## emmanu888 (Apr 6, 2015)

Bought a Phenom II X6 and 16GB of RAM for my game on TV rig which is a copy paste of my current gaming rig, gonna get two GTX 680 soon one for each rig.

Also bought some books online, and Micro Machine V3 on PC and PSX.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

Got nes remix 2 for 3ds via club n


----------



## Blood Fetish (Apr 7, 2015)

A 1/2" compatible PVC to drip system water flow reducer. No more over watering in this yard!


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

Got a 16 GB USB


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

Recieved a Gamecube, N64 and NES (American) for my retro collection.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2015)

Got Mario Kart 7 for free. Thanks to Buggy club nintendo, I finally could login.
Now I have 480 coins and I dunno what I could get.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 8, 2015)

I was originally going to wait until Friday when I got paid to do this, but I figured I'd might as well get it done as soon as possible now instead.

Bought a new desk, a new computer chair, a new monitor so I can dual monitor it up on my gaming desktop, and a displayport to HDMI cable so I can dual monitor shit up on my desktop. Lol Bye bye money


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 8, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I was originally going to wait until Friday when I got paid to do this, but I figured I'd might as well get it done as soon as possible now instead.
> 
> Bought a new desk, a new computer chair, a new monitor so I can dual monitor it up on my gaming desktop, and a displayport to HDMI cable so I can dual monitor shit up on my desktop. Lol Bye bye money


 
No more hookers for a while huh


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 8, 2015)

Bortz said:


> No more hookers for a while huh


 
Yeah, the next few days is gonna suck


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 8, 2015)

Bortz said:


> No more hookers for a while huh


 

And he didn't save any for me?


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 8, 2015)

Welp got some ice cream and season one of key and peele


----------



## Anfroid (Apr 9, 2015)

Bought myself a surround sound system for my living room, it sounds great, also got some wall mounts for the speakers.


Spoiler


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 9, 2015)

for games I bought Resident Evil Revelations 2 $42 for ps4, Killer Is Dead ps3 $15.
Bought Dragon Ball Z Kai season 2 bluray on amazon yesterday and got it today, $55 altogether.
Bought a Kobo Touch E ink Ereader for $30+$6 for 2 years warranty. currently reading Silver Cross and Draculea volume 4
Bought a Vertical stand for my PS4.
I also bought a used Camo PS4 controller from ebgames for $50(i traded in some games) but i returned it because u could see marks on it from someone opening the controller.
So I get to the store and explain why i was returning it, the manager just takes a new Camo controller and opens it and gives it to me.
So i got a $70(here in Canada it costs that much) camo controller for $50(it had no tax). He basically saved me $30(70+13% tax= $79.10 - $50= $29.10) on the new controller.
Also it turns out that the previous owner replaced the back part of the controller with a white one and we both didn't notice(Me and the manager)



Spoiler: Games & Blu-Ray




















Spoiler: Ereader
















Spoiler: Controller













Spoiler: setup


----------



## Lacius (Apr 9, 2015)

My significant other bought me a DNA genotyping test from 23andme for my birthday. My ancestry reports just started coming in over the weekend:

https://drive.google.com/folderview...ZkWHNfcEdpVFBnVy02elJCWnRvaW9CR3c&usp=sharing

I'm not too happy with the Promethease health reports saying repeatedly that I'm going to go bald and/or get prostate cancer though.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 9, 2015)

Lacius said:


> My significant other bought me a DNA genotyping test from 23andme for my birthday. My ancestry reports just started coming in over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly did you like 23&me? I've honestly considered using it for my self to find info (because I'm actually adopted) and want to know what you think.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 9, 2015)

I just won MCM Electronics' _Maker Madness 2015_ drawing so I won all of this stuff... 

http://blog.mcmelectronics.com/post/MCM-Electronics-Maker-Madness-2015-Results!#.VSXiQ47F-AX


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 9, 2015)

Lacius said:


> My significant other bought me a DNA genotyping test from 23andme for my birthday. My ancestry reports just started coming in over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's so cool! Mostly interested in those good/bad news things, but I am probably better off not knowing that stuff lol 
It's $200 cad to get done in canada though  I'd rather buy clothes or sth with that lol. Maybe sometime in the future I will get this done


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2015)

Lacius said:


> My significant other bought me a DNA genotyping test from 23andme for my birthday. My ancestry reports just started coming in over the weekend:


 
Being a guy who has multiples origins in his blood, and having lost my entire family, I'm curious what results I could get to this


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Being a guy who has multiples origins in his blood, and having lost my entire family, I'm curious what results I could get to this


Your Hylian, bruh


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Your Hylian, bruh


 
I thought I was a Kokiri


----------



## fafaffy (Apr 9, 2015)

Recently bought me a PS4 (with an extra controller, and GTA V). I love it to death, but damn it do I hate the little amount of free time I get to play it with work and university.
I wanna blow up cars in peace, pls life lower the difficulty.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I thought I was a Kokiri


Nope your not


----------



## Lacius (Apr 9, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Honestly did you like 23&me? I've honestly considered using it for my self to find info (because I'm actually adopted) and want to know what you think.


So far, it has been worth the money. Promethease repeatedly flagged my predispositions to prostate cancer, which my grandpa actually died of. It also made recommendations about how people with my particular genotypes for prostate cancer successfully alleviated the risk with daily aspirin use. After I first read years ago about regular aspirin use decreasing one's overall risk of cancers, I've always considered doing it. This might push me over the edge and potentially save my life. I can also start saving up for some nice hats.

I won't have access to their 23andme's DNA Relatives feature for another few days, but it will be interesting to be able to compare my DNA with the database and see actual percent matches with those who will presumably be distant cousins. It'll use those matches to give likely surnames and countries of origin. While I was waiting for my DNA results to come in, I spent a lot of time browsing the forums, and there were numerous stories about adoptees finding distant or close biological family.



2Hack said:


> That's so cool! Mostly interested in those good/bad news things, but I am probably better off not knowing that stuff lol
> It's $200 cad to get done in canada though  I'd rather buy clothes or sth with that lol. Maybe sometime in the future I will get this done


Relatively speaking, my DNA health is pretty good. I didn't have any of the really bad markers all but guaranteeing a horrible illness, and I didn't appear to have predispositions for anything serious that I couldn't change with lifestyle choices. In fact, before the problems 23andme had with the FDA that stopped them from providing the health reports on their website, it would lock reports on unavoidable serious illnesses, and one would have to manually unlock those specific reports. Personally, I wanted to know, and I'm glad I checked.




VinsCool said:


> Being a guy who has multiples origins in his blood, and having lost my entire family, I'm curious what results I could get to this


Although I'm disgustingly European, I was surprised and relieved to see Japanese and Oceanian backgrounds. I was really hoping my report wouldn't be boring (e.g. 100% European).


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 9, 2015)

Lacius said:


> So far, it has been worth the money. Promethease repeatedly flagged my predispositions to prostate cancer, which my grandpa actually died of. It also made recommendations about how people with my particular genotypes for prostate cancer successfully alleviated the risk with daily aspirin use. After I first read years ago about regular aspirin use decreasing one's overall risk of cancers, I've always considered doing it. This might push me over the edge and potentially save my life. I can also start saving up for some nice hats.
> 
> I won't have access to their 23andme's DNA Relatives feature for another few days, but it will be interesting to be able to compare my DNA with the database and see actual percent matches with those who will presumably be distant cousins. It'll use those matches to give likely surnames and countries of origin. While I was waiting for my DNA results to come in, I spent a lot of time browsing the forums, and there were numerous stories about adoptees finding distant or close biological family.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, yeah I'll just research it some more then maybe will do it


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2015)

Lacius said:


> Although I'm disgustingly European, I was surprised to see Japanese and Oceanian backgrounds. I was really hoping my report wouldn't be boring (e.g. 100% European).


 
I'm pretty sure I have 50% european and 50% native american. But I coulb be wrong though


----------



## Lacius (Apr 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I'm pretty sure I have 50% european and 50% native american. But I coulb be wrong though


 
Not to say it's true of you and your family, but many people on the 23andme forums complain that they know they're Native American, but the DNA doesn't show it, and it's really funny to see just how many families have that lie. The forums would make you think half of white Americans are descended from Native American princesses. It's also true that a lot of families have African ancestry instead of Native American ancestry because mixed race individuals could often times pass as Native American, and that lie continued down the family tree.

Edit: I should mention that my family also mistakenly told me that we were part Native American, but I always took it with a grain of salt. Now I get to tell them they're wrong.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2015)

Lacius said:


> Not to say it's true of you and your family, but many people on the 23andme forums complain that they know they're Native American, but the DNA doesn't show it, and it's really funny to see just how many families have that lie. The forums would make you think half of white Americans are descended from Native American princesses. It's also true that a lot of families have African ancestry instead of Native American ancestry because mixed race individuals could often times pass as Native American, and that lie continued down the family tree.


 
Well, If someday I have 200cad to waste, I'll be fixed 
Thanks for sharing you experiences


----------



## Blood Fetish (Apr 9, 2015)

Tickets to see Whose Line Is It Anyway live in Hollywood.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 10, 2015)

Spoiler










This I wanted for cosmetic and I can hold the New 3DS better.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 10, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm confused... Are you using the SNES controller to control your 3DS, somehow?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 10, 2015)

Nvm I'm wrong


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 10, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Nvm I'm wrong


Yeah that is what it appears like and I love it!


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 10, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm confused... Are you using the SNES controller to control your 3DS, somehow?


SNES controller for reference.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Got Resident Evil Revelations HD (PC) and got gifted Don't Starve Together


----------



## popokakapetu (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok so here is my "little" nintendo collection ;-)


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 10, 2015)

Got Final Fantasy Curtain Call Limited Edition for bout $20.......and Disgaea 3 Premium Edition for $35


Both Sealed Brand New


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 10, 2015)

popokakapetu said:


> Ok so here is my "little" nintendo collection ;-)


I literally just drooled a little.


----------



## elmoemo (Apr 10, 2015)

Got a new 55" smart tv


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 11, 2015)

Here's what I got from the MCM Electronics Maker Madness 2015 prize pack 



Spoiler


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 11, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Here's what I got from the MCM Electronics Maker Madness 2015 prize pack
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nice! Love to see gbatemp represented in  the maker madness!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 11, 2015)

Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## nxwing (Apr 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second picture is way more beautiful than the first one.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 11, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> The second picture is way more beautiful than the first one.



You're right  really needed it. Was such a long day today >.>
The ones in the center are awesome. Haven't tried the soft ones yet.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You're right  really needed it. Was such a long day today >.>
> The ones in the center are awesome. Haven't tried the soft ones yet.


I'm jealous you still got eb games 
I remember as a kid going there but now we don't got em in the us


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I'm jealous you still got eb games
> I remember as a kid going there but now we don't got em in the us


It's the same as GameStop though. Like, exactly the same. Don't you have GameStop?


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It's the same as GameStop though. Like, exactly the same. Don't you have GameStop?


Yeah but its just that nostalgic feel eb had to me is a large part of what I miss


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 11, 2015)

I bought Super Mario 64 on the Wii U virtual console even though I already own the original game and the proper TV for it, because I'm an entitled, spoiled first world moron who wants a version to play on his big TV, too.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You're right  really needed it. Was such a long day today >.>
> The ones in the center are awesome. Haven't tried the soft ones yet.


 
OMG the soft ones are the best! Theys sells the same packages in the grocery I work in 




Bought 3ds virtual console games:
- Metroid nes: Club nintendo 
- Link's Awakening: Club nintendo
- Super mario land 2 and metroid 2 GB: 7$ for the download codes for both games, Thanks to TeamFail.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> OMG the soft ones are the best! Theys sells the same packages in the grocery I work in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh oh oh, is it Loblaws? Or independent superstore? Or just a company under loblaw?

I got these from shoppers drug mart. They've had them ever since loblaw partnered with them, but this is the first time I bought them, since they were on sale today


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Oh oh oh, is it Loblaws? Or independent superstore? Or just a company under loblaw?
> 
> I got these from shoppers drug mart. They've had them ever since loblaw partnered with them, but this is the first time I bought them, since they were on sale today


Damn 2Hack and VinsCool 
Will you help me get into Canada for the snacks,eb games and hockey?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Oh oh oh, is it Loblaws? Or independent superstore? Or just a company under loblaw?
> 
> I got these from shoppers drug mart. They've had them ever since loblaw partnered with them, but this is the first time I bought them, since they were on sale today


 
Nope, Provigo, which is part of loblaws  Even their logo is similar to Loblaw's xD


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Damn 2Hack and VinsCool
> Will you help me get into Canada for the snacks,eb games and hockey?


There's a secret though. We don't have any really good hockey teams. We just boast the hell out of our cups that we won almost a century ago  
Tbh I don't even watch hockey, but when my friend told me the last time the sens won the cup, I couldn't hold my laugh lol 

Otherwise, come on in, but prep for the -40° winter


In Celsius 




VinsCool said:


> Nope, Provigo, which is part of loblaws  Even their logo is similar to Loblaw's xD



Darn it! I saw it on the map and all, but didn't think that one would be it. There were tons of loblaws, and one provigo lol


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> There's a secret though. We don't have any really good hockey teams. We just boast the hell out of our cups that we won almost a century ago
> Tbh I don't even watch hockey, but when my friend told me the last time the sens won the cup, I couldn't hold my laugh lol
> 
> Otherwise, come on in, but prep for the -40° winter
> ...


Yeah I'll just need to crash at your place... Maybe eat your food.... Use your stuff... Borrow some cash... Other than that I'll be as if I'm not there !?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah I'll just need to crash at your place... Maybe eat your food.... Use your stuff... Borrow some cash... Other than that I'll be as if I'm not there !?


Yea dude. 

I live in saint Lin BTW  

Pm vins for directions


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah I'll just need to crash at your place... Maybe eat your food.... Use your stuff... Borrow some cash... Other than that I'll be as if I'm not there !?


 
Yeah, CAD value is less than USD.  So we pay MORE for something that could have been cheaper in states. We aren't all rich


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea dude.
> 
> I live in saint Lin BTW
> 
> Pm vins for directions


Sure  I will and also will ask him to send me 10000 cad via western union


----------



## Sychophantom (Apr 11, 2015)

Picked up a Sea Green 2DS for $50 today in my favorite used game store. Gave it to my girlfriend, transferred her stuff from the Cosmo Black o3DS she rarely used.

So, effectively I have an extra Cosmo Black o3DS on the latest firmware. I'll probably use it to bulk out Pokemon Rumble World's streetpass bit for now.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 11, 2015)

Blu rays and an achievement hunter ball cap


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Apr 11, 2015)

Ordered a "New" 3DS XL from French Amazon for £143.85 http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00S84TIJY should arrive Tuesday. Really hope it's 9.2 FW or lower


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 12, 2015)

I've been pretty upset today since I found out that I didn't make it past trial labor in the new job I pretty desperately needed, so I decided to treat myself to _Halo 3: ODST_ (360). Money isn't exactly plentiful for me right now, but at $5, I can make an exception. I've been meaning to play it for quite some time, anyway.


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I've been pretty upset today since I found out that I didn't make it past trial labor in the new job I pretty desperately needed, so I decided to treat myself to _Halo 3: ODST_ (360). Money isn't exactly plentiful for me right now, but at $5, I can make an exception. I've been meaning to play it for quite some time, anyway.


 

Sorry to hear that bro. It was tough when I was unemployed but keep out putting out your CV and you'll bound to get somewhere.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 12, 2015)

emigre said:


> Sorry to hear that bro. It was tough when I was unemployed but keep out putting out your CV and you'll bound to get somewhere.


Thanks.  Living in the middle of nowhere with no vehicle or public transport is tough.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 13, 2015)

Got this for $21.17 at Game$top today


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 13, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> Got this for $21.17 at Game$top today
> 
> _Call of Duty: Ghosts- Prestige Edition_


 
This reminds me of when I first bought _Halo 3_. I decided to pick it up maybe a year after it came out, and Best Buy had the collector's edition marked down for $25. I was pretty happy. 

Of course, the disc ended up getting cracked in a way that kept it from working later on, thanks to that design flaw with the metal disc clamp inside, but we can pretend that part of the story didn't happen.


----------



## Sychophantom (Apr 14, 2015)

An external HDD enclosure to use an old laptop drive on my Wii U. Some MLP Funko Pops for the girlfriend, and yet another flash drive because it was on sale and I have no impulse control with those things.

4TB in assorted drives, yet I still get new ones periodically.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 14, 2015)

A little update. 

*Games from giveaways:*
Battlepaths
Make it indie!
Mechanic Escape
Commando Jack
Avencast Retail
Pixel Puzzles - Japan
Into The War
Litil Divil
Marine Sharpshooter 2 : Jungle Warfare
Shadows on the Vatican - Act I: Greed
Interloper for Beta Testing
RADical ROACH Deluxe Edition
Numba Deluxe
Swipecart
Super Killer Hornet: Resurrection
Retention
Vanguard Princess
Dead Bits


*Games I bought:*
Cthulhu Saves the World & Breath of Death VII Double Pack -0.29eur
Penny Arcade's On the Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness 3 and 4 Bundle -0.47eur
BloodRayne -1.99eur
BloodRayne 2-1.99eur
Blood Rayne Betrayal-1.99eur


The Bloodrayne games were all on an 80% cut, so I couldn't resist. The other two bundles were 85% for Cthulhu and 94% for the Penny Arcade. 
So, all in all, 7 games for 6.73eur was a great deal.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2015)

I just received this a few hours ago:


----------



## Miney (Apr 14, 2015)

Just got theese!




Also going to get my AMD FX 8320 in about an hour.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 14, 2015)

Homebrew beer equipment worth around 700 €. This will satisfy my needs for quite a bit, though I do need to do a bit more research on what to add to the mix (the materials I purchased can easily make me something around 200-300 litres (most of the costs were the equipment..)). I'll try to take a picture at some point as the stuff is quite hnngghhh if you're interested in brewing


----------



## bowlofspiders (Apr 14, 2015)

Grand Theft Auto V for $46.98! Going to take me about 28 hours to download.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Apr 14, 2015)

BowlOfSpiders said:


> Grand Theft Auto V for $46.98! Going to take me about 28 hours to download.


 
Congrats but whoa...28 hours 

Might as well get the physical copy.  How much was that?


----------



## bowlofspiders (Apr 14, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Congrats but whoa...28 hours
> 
> Might as well get the physical copy. How much was that?


 
Physical was $60.00 but there isn't any chance of me heading to a store to buy it.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 14, 2015)

Also got these at the local Goodwill..... Games $2 each controls $4 each


----------



## GaaraPrime (Apr 14, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> Also got these at the local Goodwill..... Games $2 each controls $4 each
> 
> View attachment 18073 View attachment 18074


 
Don't care much about those games but those controllers at that price is just WOW!


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah I'm starting to be on the prowl for sum Retro Love


----------



## Miney (Apr 15, 2015)

Picked up some other stuff too, FX 8320 & R9 290. Got a GTX 680 Superclocked for free.


Spoiler


----------



## guitarheroknight (Apr 15, 2015)

Miney said:


> Picked up some other stuff too, FX 8320 & R9 290. Got a GTX 680 Superclocked for free.


You picked the one with the absolute worst cooler.


----------



## Miney (Apr 15, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> You picked the one with the absolute worst cooler.


It's decent, keeps it under 75C with custom fancurve. Not too much noise either.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Apr 15, 2015)

Miney said:


> It's decent, keeps it under 75C with custom fancurve. Not too much noise either.


 
Thats way too hot even in the winter. I had a r9 290 Tri-X and the temps never went above 73 (summer time), and yours are going above 75 while its still chilly outside? You should expect a hell fest in the summer  But all in all a great GPU


----------



## Miney (Apr 15, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Thats way too hot even in the winter. I had a r9 290 Tri-X and the temps never went above 73 (summer time), and yours are going above 75 while its still chilly outside? You should expect a hell fest in the summer  But all in all a great GPU


Ambient temp in my room is 24C, often colder in the summer due to heater turned off. (Plus the asus one was like $80 cheaper than any other 290.)
Anyway, hope to be able to run GTA V on ultra in 1080 woth a smooth fps.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Apr 15, 2015)

Miney said:


> Ambient temp in my room is 24C, often colder in the summer due to heater turned off. (Plus the asus one was like $80 cheaper than any other 290.)
> Anyway, hope to be able to run GTA V on ultra in 1080 woth a smooth fps.


Now you know why it was so cheap  Yeah, GTA V runs like a dream -  a 290 would have no problem maxing it out.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ordered a few things off eBay but as usual everything is delayed one way or another. Two of my orders should be showing up today but the postman is legendarily slow, and I just got an email about how my order of Yahtzee's second novel 'Jam' has been delayed due to 'unforseen circumstances'. In other words Wordery cocked up again.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 15, 2015)

Because I'm a tough guy from the eighties.






P.S. Could people either resize or spoiler their FUCKING ENORMOUS images? Ta.


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 15, 2015)

Went to go buy a New 3DS XL and while trying to pay I start chatting with the cashier and say how I regretted not having ordered the Majora's Mask special edition.
Turned out they still had one left from someone who never picked his order up 

Lucky day!


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Apr 16, 2015)

Just got a black NDSi but I think something is wrong with it. The battery wont't recharge and I believe the DS lite charger light come on without the battery, so it should apply. The battery when plugged in instantly flashes on and cuts off? If anyone know, I would be greatly appreciated   . 

Also I got an ZTE ZMax 
11gb internal storage
2gb ram


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 16, 2015)

Logan97 said:


> Just got a black NDSi but I think something is wrong with it. The battery wont't recharge and I believe the DS lite charger light come on without the battery, so it should apply. The battery when plugged in instantly flashes on and cuts off? If anyone know, I would be greatly appreciated   .
> 
> Also I got an ZTE ZMax
> 11gb internal storage
> 2gb ram


I'm not an expert, but the battery light instantly flashing on and off sounds like a sign of a broken battery, to me. The light goes on when it's being charged, and turns off when it's full. It going on and then off instantly when you plug it in suggests that the battery immediately rejects the charge, because it can't hold any. Getting a new battery should solve your issues.

Also, does the system turn on when you have it plugged in to the charger? If it does, then it's definitely the battery.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 16, 2015)

I bought a psp from a local temper for 53 dollars. first non-Nintendo portable I bought. (My first non-Nintendo console I bought was a ps2 for 5$)


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Apr 16, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm not an expert, but the battery light instantly flashing on and off sounds like a sign of a broken battery, to me. The light goes on when it's being charged, and turns off when it's full. It going on and then off instantly when you plug it in suggests that the battery immediately rejects the charge, because it can't hold any. Getting a new battery should solve your issues.
> 
> Also, does the system turn on when you have it plugged in to the charger? If it does, then it's definitely the battery.



The system does not turn on when the charger is plugged in unfortunately (with or without the battery)



Logan97 said:


> The system does not turn on when the charger is plugged in unfortunately (with or without the battery).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 16, 2015)

Logan97 said:


> The system does not turn on when the charger is plugged in unfortunately (with or without the battery)


 
sounds like a bad fuse


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Apr 16, 2015)

dragonblood9999 said:


> sounds like a bad fuse


Well that's a bummer my phone is powerful enough to emulate it but I prefer pushing over touch so I wonder if they're still repairing them?

Update: I got the charger port to work all I had to do was get a needle and lift the 2 pins within the DSI (:.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 16, 2015)

_*YAMADA HYPE*_


Spoiler


----------



## nxwing (Apr 16, 2015)

My wallet is now fit! Too fit if you ask me


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler










Not actual images but they'll do


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 16, 2015)

Got clothes for my Grandma's funeral


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 16, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Got clothes for my Grandma's funeral


My sympathies.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 16, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> My sympathies.


Thanks it has been hard as I've had a lot going in recently with my dad's health and now this. But thanks


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 16, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Got clothes for my Grandma's funeral


 
I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## migles (Apr 16, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> My wallet is now fit! Too fit if you ask me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
not actual pictures\stock picture suck!

am the only one that only likes this thread when gbatempers post pictures they took?
just writing what people got or show stock pictures is not so amusing :C


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 16, 2015)

migles said:


> not actual pictures\stock picture suck!
> 
> am the only one that only likes this thread when gbatempers post pictures they took?
> just writing what people got or show stock pictures is not so amusing :C


 
A few posts up I posted a pic of a manga that I scanned because my phone's battery was dead, is that a good or a bad thing?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 16, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Got clothes for my Grandma's funeral


I send my condolences.



migles said:


> not actual pictures\stock picture suck!
> 
> am the only one that only likes this thread when gbatempers post pictures they took?
> just writing what people got or show stock pictures is not so amusing :C


Sorry 'bout that pigles. I have no cam in reach so I had to do it.


----------



## migles (Apr 16, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> A few posts up I posted a pic of a manga that I scanned because my phone's battery was dead, is that a good or a bad thing?


 
its good enough  you actually got more points because you didnt follow the "stock picture because i have no camera" procedure and used the hard method


----------



## emmanu888 (Apr 17, 2015)

Got Micro Machine V3 and 16GB of DDR2 RAM in the mail... Expect that this Athlon II that's in my second rig doesn't seem to like that much RAM. I just need some thermal paste to install the Phenom II x6 1055t i got last week.

Also got a 128GB SSD on sale for 65 bucks.


----------



## Issac (Apr 17, 2015)

Got some awesome music a few days ago. A mystery bundle, paid $10 for 10 CDs, and $6 for 3 7", and I have no idea what I get until I get it. I love those bundles. 
As you can see, I got 12 CDs. 
The shipping was a pain in the ass, but it was quick and I got a lot of stuff I really wanted! Joan of Arc, Asobi Seksu and of Montreal are all great bands. Architecture in Helsinki is also a fun band, and Ida, Aloha and Headlights (The one that says wildlife) were all nice surprises!


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 17, 2015)

Issac said:


> Got some awesome music a few days ago. A mystery bundle, paid $10 for 10 CDs, and $6 for 3 7", and I have no idea what I get until I get it. I love those bundles.
> As you can see, I got 12 CDs.
> The shipping was a pain in the ass, but it was quick and I got a lot of stuff I really wanted! Joan of Arc, Asobi Seksu and of Montreal are all great bands. Architecture in Helsinki is also a fun band, and Ida, Aloha and Headlights (The one that says wildlife) were all nice surprises!


Nice! You got a good deal on all that as long as shipping didn't screw you to bad


----------



## Issac (Apr 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Nice! You got a good deal on all that as long as shipping didn't screw you to bad


 
It was $33 shipping. (From the US to Sweden, and it arrived in 11 days). I think it's still  a good deal.
If I put it this way, the items are all discounted on their page now and the sum of it all adds up to $90 excluding shipping.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 17, 2015)

Issac said:


> It was $33 shipping. (From the US to Sweden, and it arrived in 11 days). I think it's still a good deal.
> If I put it this way, the items are all discounted on their page now and the sum of it all adds up to $90 excluding shipping.


Well then you did pretty good even at shipping. It costs me 20 USD to ship a charger less than 400 miles by truck


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 17, 2015)

Just nabbed a copy of Final Fantasy IX for PS1 on eBay that's supposedly "never been opened" for $20.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Just nabbed a copy of Final Fantasy IX for PS1 on eBay that's supposedly "never been opened" for $20.


black label?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 17, 2015)

Spoiler



Sorry about my bed


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 17, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about my bed


What's that?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 17, 2015)

2Hack said:


> What's that?


2 Badminton Rackets inside their case


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2015)

2Hack said:


> What's that?


 
I think it's a tennis racket.

Edit: nailed it XD


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 17, 2015)

I didn't get anything except bite marks, but I gave somebody diabetes.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 17, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I didn't get anything except bite marks, but I gave somebody diabetes.


 
0_0


----------



## Anfroid (Apr 17, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I didn't get anything except bite marks, but I gave somebody diabetes.


 
Sounds like you gave a vampire diabetes.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 17, 2015)

f9232275 said:


> Sounds like you gave a vampire diabetes.


 
I probably did.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2015)

I caved today and joined the current gen.

I bought a Last of Us PS4 bundle and picked up Borderlands: The Handsome Collection at the same time. Just playing through some of the Pre-Sequel tonight with my friend, I gotta say, I already find the investment to be worth the price paid.


----------



## migles (Apr 17, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Sorry about my bed


 
am i the only one that likes to see a messy house?
i rather see lots of stuff than a super clean "stock" house.. for that i can just open a magazine, or go to ikea..

also, arno, bock off, you sound like a girl posting a picture
and last thing: if you know your house is not cleaned, (or your clothes) don't mention it or ask sorry about it, some people don't care about it (or are not aware about the mess) and if you tell them sorry about it, they will now notice and be aware about its really messy


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 17, 2015)

Well all but one of my eBay shinies have arrived at last. Threatrhythm Curtain Call and Ace Combat AHL for my 3DS both of which are kinda rare in these parts, and a USB charge cable to replace my dying charger. All that remains is my copy of 'Jam' by Yahtzee Croshaw of Zero Punctuation fame. I also spent a small fortune on DLC and such. All of which is ultimately irrelevant since Bravely Default isn't leaving my 3DS any time soon, so kind of a waste of money really.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 17, 2015)

Just got digital copies of the Young Justice comic. I would've gotten physical copies but they're pretty rare from where I live.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 17, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> black label?


Not entirely sure, they used a default picture for the item and don't specify in the listing. But I'm not too picky about black label vs the disgusting greatest hits cases, at worst I can just swap out the prints  

Also, I bought this because I have no self control  

http://gear.playstation.com/en-us/brands/bloodborne/welcome-home-hunter-lithograph.html


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Apr 17, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Just got digital copies of the Young Justice comic. I would've gotten physical copies but they're pretty rare from where I live.


 
That feel when no season 3.

Anyway, I bought a WiiU LAN Adapter so I can play Mario Drives and Mario Bros Fight, faster. And I guess for Splatatouille, whenever it releases.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 17, 2015)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> That feel when no season 3.
> 
> Anyway, I bought a WiiU LAN Adapter so I can play Mario Drives and Mario Bros Fight faster. And I guess for Splatatouille whenever it releases.


Those names.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 17, 2015)

migles said:


> am i the only one that likes to see a messy house?
> i rather see lots of stuff than a super clean "stock" house.. for that i can just open a magazine, or go to ikea..
> 
> also, arno, bock off, you sound like a girl posting a picture
> and last thing: if you know your house is not cleaned, (or your clothes) don't mention it or ask sorry about it, some people don't care about it (or are not aware about the mess) and if you tell them sorry about it, they will now notice and be aware about its really messy


I notice if it's messy, especially when it's a selfie or sth. At least clear the things out of the way lol. 

Not an issue if you're just showing off the latest thing you bought, but if you're gonna stand there and take pics of your booty, at least clean up lol. 

But I also agree, messy house is better than a stock photo. Stock photos are cheating


----------



## DaFixer (Apr 17, 2015)

Some shit load of eproms 
Mosly 27128 and 27C64's


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 17, 2015)

My sister gave me a Chocolate Soccer Ball today.
Bought the 3rd season ofDragon Ball Z Kai - Season 3 [Blu-Ray] on amazon.ca paid altogether $52.53 for it, bought it on April 14 got it on the 15th with free amazon prime shipping.
Also bought a case for my Kobo touch and a Light for it. The case was $30 and the light was on sale from $16 to $4.
And bought The Legend Of Zelda Majora's Mask 3d Collector's Edition: Prima Official Game Guide its on sale right now for $27.05 on Indigo.ca or if u have an account(free to make) its $25.70
My friend is giving me his copy of the Order 1886 for one of the Collector's Edition, so i ordered a 2nd one for him


Spoiler




















Spoiler: The Legend Of Zelda Majora's Mask 3d Collector's Edition: Prima Official Game Guide











the cover is made to look like leather. its still wrapped in plastic


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 17, 2015)

Got a suit for Tuesday 
But I look good in it


----------



## SammyPoke (Apr 17, 2015)

I recently purchased a bigger fish tank for my goldfish_*. . .*_ they seem to enjoy it a lot.


----------



## air2004 (Apr 17, 2015)

I just bought a replacement power supply for my desktop . The old one lasted about 6 years and it was 650 watts , the replacement cost about the same as the old one but its 750 watts.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 18, 2015)

Got this off EBay for bout $21


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 19, 2015)

Someone gave me a Nic Cage sticker the other day. I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 19, 2015)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Someone gave me a Nic Cage sticker the other day. I don't know what to do with it.


Place it on a condom


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 19, 2015)

Picked up a replacement copy of Brutal Legend and The Last Of Us. Then since I've had nothing but stress for the last two weeks with various issues, I bought roughly my body weight in Kopparberg and now my vision's gone a bit strange.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2015)

Got this the other day


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 19, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Place it on a condom


 
Even if I did have some condoms to put the sticker on, having bees on your penis doesn't seem like a pleasant thing.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 19, 2015)

Spoiler: Yum


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2015)

A Mother 2 Japanese cartridge.
I don't even own a Super Famicon, though.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2015)

My gf gave this to me as she found it in a local video game store 



Spoiler


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 20, 2015)

GBA Crazy Chase CIB - $3
PSP Half Minute Hero CIB - $9
GC Nuby Licensed Battery Pak Charger for WaveBird -$5



Spoiler


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 20, 2015)

Preordered the Crazy Value Pack of Persona 4 Dancing All Night.
I also got Rune Factory 4 and Box Boy for the 3DS, and also acquired Rhythm Paradise for the DS.


----------



## BerserkLeon (Apr 21, 2015)

Spoiler










Yeeesss. 5.1 in case anyone's wondering.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 22, 2015)

Gotten 3 things today.
1. a cutie panda beanie from me bf. 
2. birthplushie of me bf.
3. giant hickey in me neck from me bf, which I'm not happy with .-.



Spoiler: pandascenekid


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 22, 2015)

BerserkLeon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that actually looks nice, wish they made a white new 3ds xl


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 22, 2015)

Picked this up at my Local game store..... Missing Jumper Pak cover & small crack on controller port (got about a dozen N64s I can use for parts)




Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

20$ of chewy candies (I had a sugar rush )
Donkey Kong 64 VC on my Nintendo WiiU


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Gotten 3 things today.
> 1. a cutie panda beanie from me bf.
> 2. birthplushie of me bf.
> 3. giant hickey in me neck from me bf, which I'm not happy with .-.
> ...


 
You are so gosh darn cute lol

I got a couple pairs of shoes on sale and discounted. My old ones were killing my feet. 

Oh yeah and I have purchased over half of Sony's Spring Fever sale items. Hotline Miami 2, Titan Souls, Bastion, and must recently, SHOVEL KNIGHT


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Spoiler: Yum


 
What are those Pepero things? I am interested in trying the one that looks like Oreos.
I would check if I can import.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> What are those Pepero things? I am interested in trying the one that looks like Oreos.
> I would check if I can import.


They're basically some edible baked stick that is dipped in some flavors like chocolate or cookies and cream. Sometimes the stick itself is flavored just like the pizza flavored ones.


----------



## migles (Apr 24, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> Picked this up at my Local game store..... Missing Jumper Pak cover & small crack on controller port (got about a dozen N64s I can use for parts)


 

1 fucking dollar?

sheet. here in a local store that thing would cost 10 or even 20 euros.... even if it is not working\broken... (maybe 5 if really bad condition, but never 1 euro..)
i get really surprised when i see so cheap stuff like that...


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

migles said:


> 1 fucking dollar?
> 
> sheet. here in a local store that thing would cost 10 or even 20 euros.... even if it is not working\broken... (maybe 5 if really bad condition, but never 1 euro..)
> i get really surprised when i see so cheap stuff like that...


 
I got broken psps for free 2 years ago. Unbriked 2 of 3 (the 3rd one was really broken) and sold them


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 24, 2015)

Bought a liquid cooler for my PC, I'm starting to get tired of how goddamn loud my CPU fan is >.<


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bought a liquid cooler for my PC, I'm starting to get tired of how goddamn loud my CPU fan is >.<


 
$First World Problems

I bought a sub from subway last night. And an organic Rockstar. Really really good stuff.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 24, 2015)

Bortz said:


> $First World Problems
> 
> I bought a sub from subway last night. And an organic Rockstar. Really really good stuff.


 
GOD I COULD FACTUALLY DIE FROM THIS NOISE FROM MY CPU IT'S SO BAD


----------



## migles (Apr 24, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> GOD I COULD FACTUALLY DIE FROM THIS NOISE FROM MY CPU IT'S SO BAD


 
i feel you  its annoying to be the whole day on the pc with this noise..


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 24, 2015)

Got my prom pic.

*thinking if i should post it here or not*

o.o


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 24, 2015)

Spoiler











Sanic F4st


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2015)

Ice cream hmmmm.



Spoiler


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Ice cream hmmmm




Man o man I remember binging on Fosters Freeze Blizzards at Pollo Loco

Snicker's, M&Ms,Nestle Crunch..... My FAVS were Butterfinger & Reese's


----------



## migles (Apr 24, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Got my prom pic.
> 
> *thinking if i should post it here or not*
> 
> o.o


 
do it! or put it on the post temper pictures thread.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 24, 2015)

Got a download code for the PS3 version of Tokyo Twilight Ghost Hunters.
Wish it were a DL for the Vita tho, I like to play my VNs on portable systems, but it was only 5€.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 24, 2015)

migles said:


> do it! or put it on the post temper pictures thread.


As a shy person i say no!


----------



## hollowtip (Apr 24, 2015)

Last Gaming Related Purchases:

Mortal Kombat X (PS4)
$10.00 PSN Card

Purchases made today so far:

711 Big Bite Hot Dog and Big Gulp deal ($2.00)
Firehouse Sub's "New York Steamer" Sandwich ($8.00)
Starbuck's Grande Carmel Frappuccino ($5.00)


----------



## hollowtip (Apr 24, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Got my prom pic.
> 
> *thinking if i should post it here or not*
> 
> o.o


 
If you're female yes. If you're a guy no


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

hollowtip said:


> If you're female yes. If you're a guy no


 
Nikola is a guy name 

and that is silly of you to say. I would say he should post it either way, but I haven't posted my pic on gbatemp yet either, so I have no right to request that. Might post later this month *IF *my latest plan goes through. I will attempt it next week, and if it works out for me, then I will post 

pssssst. It's a secret.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> Man o man I remember binging on Fosters Freeze Blizzards at Pollo Loco
> 
> Snicker's, M&Ms,Nestle Crunch..... My FAVS were Butterfinger & Reese's


 
Cookie dough and Skor :3


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 25, 2015)

A subway sub (turkey + ham = win!) And hopefully will go to GameStop tomorrow


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 25, 2015)

Bought Brutal Legends and Singularity. $15 for both and also  bought a 64GB ADATA microsdxc for $30 on newegg, it was on sale.


Spoiler


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 25, 2015)

migles said:


> do it! or put it on the post temper pictures thread.


Link please? Can't find it xD
EDIT: Neverming, found it, didn't realize it was pinned ._.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 25, 2015)

Spoiler








Grabbed them for a cheap price of somewhere around 12 bucks. 2 of 'em are retractable


----------



## migles (Apr 25, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats the kind of price i don't like 10+ bucks for 3 pieces of plastic+package >:C


----------



## blindseer (Apr 25, 2015)

Got a copy of Legend of Mana and Star Ocean The Last Hope International at my used game shop.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 25, 2015)

migles said:


> thats the kind of price i don't like 10+ bucks for 3 pieces of plastic+package >:C


It was pretty much of a steal since one costs around 8 bucks here


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> It was pretty much of a steal since one costs around 8 bucks here


That is practically theft. Stylus prices are so inflated  that's why I like to order from my Chinese friends even if it takes a month to get here.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 26, 2015)

Got this Sealed for $30


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 26, 2015)

Ordered volume 9 of Yamada-kun and the Seven Witches.


Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

Got everything in the pic at a yard sale for $7. 007 Agent Under Fire and Gauntlet and Rampart are sealed. 



Spoiler


----------



## rehan100 (Apr 26, 2015)

.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

rehan100 said:


> I had Agent under fire on my xbox.(got it a couple years ago)
> I still haven't finished it...
> It's a great game so you'll like it for sure.


Thanks


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 26, 2015)

Bought Xenoblade Chronicles 3D and Guitar Hero On Tour: Decades (it was only 5 bucks anyway).


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 28, 2015)

I got candy (butterfingers with pb)


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 28, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 29, 2015)

Somebody actually traded this baby into GameStop, so I nabbed it





Haven't added anything to my library in a while, so I reorganized my whole shelf to show off last gen and current gen. 

Dat explosion of Xbox Games is sexy


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2015)

chavosaur how much do you work for having this huge collection?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Somebody actually traded this baby into GameStop, so I nabbed it
> 
> 
> Haven't added anything to my library in a while, so I reorganized my whole shelf to show off last gen and current gen.
> ...


I wish every console had the same regulations for the spine of the game as nintendo does. WiiU/3DS games just look so much neater.


----------



## RolfXCIV (Apr 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I wish every console had the same regulations for the spine of the game as nintendo does. WiiU/3DS games just look so much neater.


 

I like the PS2's european spines, although it bored me once. Google's first result.



Spoiler


----------



## migles (Apr 29, 2015)

RolfXCIV said:


> I like the PS2's european spines, although it bored me once. Google's first result.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 

a game's first letter being G and last letter\number being V
i had to check it twice, because i was "wtf gta v for ps2!!!"


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 29, 2015)

I definitely cannot stand when games decide to have slip covers or darker colors or lighter spines. Or when games go "platinum" or "greatest hits" and all that other crap. 

Drives me freaking crazy, so I just alphabetize everything then try not to stare at it too long


----------



## Osha (Apr 29, 2015)

Bought a PSP for 39€, with Need For Speed Prostreet (don't care about it but hey) and a 4GB Memory Stick included. With that, I got a neat Batman shirt, a Pikachu Amiibo (I really have a problem), and bought my sister Majora's Mask 3D.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 30, 2015)

New clutch + main clutch cylinder, new drive axles and a new left front panel for me car c:
Total costs 550 quid.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 30, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> New clutch + main clutch cylinder, new drive axles and a new left front panel for me car c:
> Total costs 550 quid.


Your newer status' says you sold your car though(Renault). Which one are you using now?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 30, 2015)

Me trusty old Mazda 323 c:


----------



## DaFixer (Apr 30, 2015)

Raspberry Pi 2!
To build a nice Kodi setup


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 30, 2015)

DaFixer said:


> Raspberry Pi 2!
> To build a nice Kodi setup


I really want one :3 but the prices are quite high right now, so I'm waiting for it too cool down and pick it up later.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 30, 2015)

New 500gb PS3 bundle and some games. Mostly for my older brother to play, but should be some fun  
We sold our previous ps3 which was a 120gb two years ago. So it's about time we exited the Ninty torture room. 



Spoiler















Please forgive me weegee :'(


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 30, 2015)

2Hack said:


> New 500gb PS3 bundle and some games. Mostly for my older brother to play, but should be some fun
> We sold our previous ps3 which was a 120gb two years ago. So it's about time we exited the Ninty torture room.
> 
> 
> ...


 

So who's gonna get the gold controller?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 30, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> So who's gonna get the gold controller?


Me. My older bro was really into the whole montage parodies bs, and got my younger bro involved and all that and really wanted a camo one lol. But I forced the gold one  

If they had blue, I would have gone for it(being a Chelsea fan and all  ) but I'll take gold


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2015)

Bought: 

Final Fantasy X/X2 for Ps3 -- 20$
Xenoblade Chronicles 3D -- 45$

Pictures coming soon. Those games are being delivered monday if everything goes like planned.


----------



## DaFixer (May 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I really want one :3 but the prices are quite high right now, so I'm waiting for it too cool down and pick it up later.


I got mine for 43 euro inc shipping, it also came in the nice Raspberry Pi 2 box 

It works great, but i'm waiting for my Pi 2 case and power adapter, now I use a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 adpater in the meantime.


----------



## chavosaur (May 2, 2015)

My hunt begins. 

Perfectly timed for the fact that I'm getting a new PS4 tomorrow with Bloodborne.


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2015)

Birth day gift from my sister 

Playboy scent 


Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (May 2, 2015)

Mmmmmmm


Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (May 2, 2015)

Time for the real hunt!


----------



## vayanui8 (May 2, 2015)

Picked up Tales of Hearts R. Had to go to 2 Gamestops and got the last copy.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 3, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> My hunt begins.
> 
> Perfectly timed for the fact that I'm getting a new PS4 tomorrow with Bloodborne.


 
I thought you already had a PS4?


----------



## chavosaur (May 3, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I thought you already had a PS4?


Long story short, I had a destiny one, it broke three times, I sold it in rage and said fuck Sony, Bloodborne came out and Godzilla Game is a PS4 exclusive, hello Sony again.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 3, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Long story short, I had a destiny one, it broke three times, I sold it in rage and said fuck Sony, Bloodborne came out and Godzilla Game is a PS4 exclusive, hello Sony again.


 
Can't say I blame you for rage selling it. I would be pretty livid after a console broke 3 times, too.


----------



## chavosaur (May 3, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Can't say I blame you for rage selling it. I would be pretty livid after a console broke 3 times, too.


Yea this time I went with the sexy black one. 

I was just playing me a few minutes ago, I feel like such a pretentious gamer because I was playing Bloodborne, controller started dying, so I plugged it in, said "Xbox Play Disc," because I have my PS4 plugged INTO my Xbox One via HDMI IN, so I can have my Xbox turn my PS4 on and switch to its input, while running background features. 

Anyway, said "play disc," went immediately from PS4 Bloodborne to Xbox One Dark Souls 2. 

Can we just appreciate how fantastic the future is? CAN WE?!??!?!?!!


----------



## GhostLatte (May 3, 2015)

All this MSG looks tasty:


Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 3, 2015)

*Got *a haircut
*Bought *a dog
-gy crackers.


----------



## Attila13 (May 4, 2015)

Got these awesome games :

Psychonauts + Original Soundtrack + Original Cinematic Score
Our Darker Purpose + Soundtrack
Don't Starve - Reign of Giants DLC

Great deal for under 10eur, if you ask me!


----------



## GhostLatte (May 4, 2015)

Got this for $5 at a yard sale. It is sealed.


Spoiler


----------



## lytro (May 4, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> hello Sony again.


 

you are weak.


----------



## nxwing (May 4, 2015)

I got a Japanese Copy of Gyakuten Kenji 2 from a friend. It comes with the box and the things inside it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2015)

Forgot to post this two days ago, but I finally got my MOTHER 2 cartridge in the mail.


Spoiler


----------



## Catastrophic (May 4, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Forgot to post this two days ago, but I finally got my MOTHER 2 cartridge in the mail.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
I presume you couldn't afford 200$ for an English copy?


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> I presume you couldn't afford 200$ for an English copy?


 
Yeah. :^(
It's fine, though. I'm learning Japanese, so playing this and other games in Japanese would be one way to practice reading Japanese.


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2015)

32 GB Kingston Micro SD card, for my N3DS.


----------



## Flame (May 5, 2015)

My new chromebook.....


i accept Google as my lord and saviour




Spoiler


----------



## RevPokemon (May 5, 2015)

I got paint and we painted my room


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 6, 2015)

Just bought a Wii for 20$ today, I couldn't find my SD card so I guess I got to buy one tomorrow, anyhow I still feel nostalgia (like the first time) after playing it


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2015)

Logan97 said:


> Just bought a Wii for 20$ today, I couldn't find my SD card so I guess I got to buy one tomorrow, anyhow I still feel nostalgia (like the first time) after playing it


 

 How? It's very cheap!


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> How? It's very cheap!



Called Cash America and said "do you have any Wii's and if so how much are y'all selling the Wii's for?

40$ 

Went up there and asked for the Wii and they said 20$ bucks


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2015)

Logan97 said:


> Called Cash America and said "do you have any Wii's and if so how much are y'all selling the Wii's for?
> 
> 40$
> 
> Went up there and asked for the Wii and they said 20$ bucks


 
I envy you 

Last year I got a nintendo gamecube with 2 controllers and a memory card for 30$ though  that was from a pawn shop.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I envy you
> 
> Last year I got a nintendo gamecube with 2 controllers and a memory card for 30$ though  that was from a pawn shop.


Lol very good deal for GameCube, I had one but only mystic hero's, resident evil and viewtiful joe. In addition I had a Wii but I think something happen to it I don't recall what though? Anyhow, I can't wait for tomorrow so that I can get an SD card, gamecube controller and a classic controller (: I miss homebrew  :eek:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 7, 2015)

Bought Project CARS for PC. Game is goddamn gorgeous. Gonna purchase a Logitech G27 racing wheel sometime later this week as well, so I can get the full experience and such.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 7, 2015)

I got two 100% on my tests today and a bad math grade (still an a average tho)


----------



## CarefulCrysis (May 7, 2015)

Got a Sky3DS as I was sick of waiting for waitway and couldn't find a New 3DS XL with 9.2


----------



## chavosaur (May 7, 2015)

I've been getting really lucky last couple times I've gone to gamestop, and gotten normal priced, used copies of games in their original limited edition form. 

Pretty sweet, and adds to my growing (again) ps4 library


----------



## emmanu888 (May 7, 2015)

8GB of RAM and a SSD for my laptop. Runs really well and really fast!


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 7, 2015)

Spoiler










 
IndieBox #6 featuring _Lovely Planet_ by QUICKTEQUILA!

Expect a review by (hopefully before) the end of the month as I start our new *IndieBox of the Month* review segment centered around IndieBox.  I'd review other monthly boxes like LootCrate, however I want to focus on ones that are gaming-centric, not just general nerd/geek culture.  If anyone has any other monthly boxes you'd like reviewed, please send me a message! (I should probably make an announcement topic for that...)

Also, keep in mind that unlike a lot of other material we review where review copies/samples are provided by the publisher/developer/manufacturer/reseller, this is out of pocket for me. I'm subscribed to this with my own money, but I think it'd be a neat thing to start reviewing.  Last month was a game _The Next Penelope_, and some time before that was everyone's beloved _SteamWorld Dig_.  I might still review those but it's going to be quite after the fact.


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (May 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> How? It's very cheap!


 
I once got a Wii for $10 from eBay. OK, It WAS broken, but only the disc drive. With a backup loader it worked just as good as if I paid $80!


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 7, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I've been getting really lucky last couple times I've gone to gamestop, and gotten normal priced, used copies of games in their original limited edition form.
> 
> Pretty sweet, and adds to my growing (again) ps4 library


 
Let me know what you think of _Akiba'sTrip: Undead and Undressed_. I've been on the fence about grabbing it for Vita for quite some time, now.


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 7, 2015)

My PS2 Tekken Tag disc is completely scatched to shit so I bought a cheap ass copy of it on Amazon+VF4 evo because I have no idea where my original VF4 disc is. Both were under $1, but the shipping was like $5.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Got this:




 

Still waiting for Xenoblade.


----------



## Pagio94 (May 8, 2015)

Artic alpine 11 plus cooler. The stock cooler had problems with the mb holes and didn't attach well. This one is fantastic, my pc has new life now


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 8, 2015)

Ordered my Logitech G27.


----------



## Sheimi (May 8, 2015)

DKC v1.1 acquired. Trilogy Complete. Dongs.


Spoiler


----------



## RevPokemon (May 9, 2015)

Doritos locos tacos


----------



## Depravo (May 9, 2015)

A spoon. WITH MY NAME ON IT!


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 9, 2015)

I bought/got surgery.



Spoiler: WARNING! Stitches










 
Had to get a mass removed from my neck.

Also bought a second-hand Razer Orbweaver.  Starting to get used to it, it's kinda neat.  Should replace the Kaihl Green switches with Cherry MX or Gateron switches... not sure which color yet though.


----------



## Depravo (May 9, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I got surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eeeek!


----------



## nxwing (May 9, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I got surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get well soon!


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 9, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Get well soon!


 

I don't get well, I'm perpetually there. I'm just continuously improving myself beyond my current state of being.

(Thank you! It's just sore and stiff right now. Thing that got removed should be harmless.)

Edit - Oh, I went to work about 7 hours after having this done (a bit to the chagrin of our onsite medical representative) and I'm still mostly alive so I think I'll be alright  Doctor said I can't have any alcohol for a few days though since it acts as a blood thinner... I really want a beer!!!



Depravo said:


> Eeeek!


 

It's actually a battlescar from fighting a bear, I lied earlier sorry. Grizzly, nasty sonuva. I do quite love your spoon :3 Was that a custom order or one you got engraved/etched?


----------



## Depravo (May 9, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I do quite love your spoon :3 Was that a custom order or one you got engraved/etched?


 
Free with Kellogg's cereal. It was too amusing to resist.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 9, 2015)

The only thing you get with cereal here in the states anymore is disappointment.

That's rad, I gotta get something "Sicklyboy" engraved some day now


----------



## nxwing (May 9, 2015)

I got a free complimentary drink at Starbucks 
If my consumption of coffee continues, I might stay at my current height forever.


----------



## Atlas_Noire (May 9, 2015)

Still waiting for my Class 10 micorsdHC 32gb memory card that I ordered online.
2 weeks ago...


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 9, 2015)

I bought Diablo 3 for my PS4 a couple days back.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 9, 2015)

Bought some cereals, milk, raisins and noodles.


----------



## billzo (May 9, 2015)

A Sega Dreamcast and a broadband adapter for it! I had to buy the BBA as complete-in-box from Japan, but now I can easily upload and execute homebrew for it  Worth it.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 9, 2015)

I recently got this bundle: http://www.gamestop.com/xbox-360/co...shed-blast-from-the-past-system-bundle/120621 when it was only $79.99, practically stolen at that price tag! Heck even $99.99 is dirt cheap lol.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 9, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> I recently got this bundle: http://www.gamestop.com/xbox-360/co...shed-blast-from-the-past-system-bundle/120621 when it was only $79.99, practically stolen at that price tag! Heck even $99.99 is dirt cheap lol.


That is a great deal as usually just the games ate worth that!


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2015)

I bought:

- New clothes
- New shoes
- This Sony Headset. I had to try all of them, including Beats. For 50$, I got something BETTER than something sold for 300 


Spoiler








- A WiiU Game


Spoiler: Well...






Spoiler: I'm not very proud of myself...






Spoiler: Ok... You wanted it...






Spoiler: Watch Dogs >.<


----------



## Issac (May 9, 2015)

I got this one for Christmas from a Japanese pen pal. A really heavy and luxurious pen with my name! ... so it isn't all that recent but... oh well


----------



## RevPokemon (May 10, 2015)

Got my mom two phone cases for mothers day. Original msrp was 80 bucks but I got them for only 18 dollars from Verizon


----------



## migles (May 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Got my mom two phone cases for mothers day. Original msrp was 80 bucks but I got them for only 18 dollars from Verizon


y u rarely pictures?


----------



## RevPokemon (May 10, 2015)

migles said:


> y u rarely pictures?


Y u no put me on your avi? 

Anyway I usually don't take a lot of pics on my phone


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 10, 2015)

I got paid for the first time at my new job Friday (my first full time paycheck since early October), so I celebrated with a date yesterday. Bought myself breakfast, bought both of us tickets to see _Avengers: Age of Ultron_ in 3D, bought us late lunch/early dinner, then gassed up Dad's car on the way home.

Ironically, not long after I got home, my sister asked if I wanted to see _Avengers: Age of Ultron_ (she hadn't seen it yet)... So I went to see it again in the evening, and bought my ticket, as well as a bottle of water and bag of candy that I snuck into the theater. XD


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 10, 2015)

I went to a convention and bought several figurines.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 10, 2015)

MegaAce™ said:


> I went to a convention and bought several figurines.


Pictures plz?


----------



## Blaze163 (May 10, 2015)

Life has been very kind to me lately so I've picked up a few new shiny things.

- Ni No Kuni Wrath of the White Witch for my PS3, boxed mint, cost me £8. Best bargain I've had for months. It's a phenomenal game.
- Spent a little cash on PSN picking up Tony Hawk's Pro Skater HD and the expansion since it was reduced, cost me about another £8 all in.
- Finally picked up Tokyo Jungle and the DLC, something I've been meaning to do for years. Struggled at first but the beauty of the DLC is that when the game randomly spawns a crocodile to fuck up my day and munch my poor Pomeranian's face, I can respawn as a sabre-toothed tiger and partake in some petty vengeance 
- Grabbed Steamworld Dig from the 3DS Eshop for £4. It's good but I don't think it's as great as I was told, everyone told me it was the ultimate Eshop game, second maybe to Shovel Knight. Lying toads. It's good, not great, worth £4 but I probably won't replay it.
- Grabbed Iron Combat - War In The Sky from the 3DS Eshop, which may be the hardest game I've played for a long time. Either that or I suck balls, but given that it's basically a reskin of Ace Combat and I can clear that in Ace mode without taking a hit, I suspect the game's just cheap with the difficulty. Currently stuck as early as level 3, the first boss. Worth a look but nothing special. Closest thing we have to a 3DS Zone Of The Enders, I suppose.

And with what remained me in my wallet, I decided to have a feast and spent a small fortune on tonight's chicken fajitas, the expensive foods that I can't always afford, and some cake.


----------



## Sychophantom (May 10, 2015)

Frozen chicken burritos, a jug of iced tea, some cat treats, and some random Game Boy games that used to be my mother's that my uncle found in his house.


----------



## chavosaur (May 11, 2015)

Absolutely ecstatic today, my Ness Amiibo came in WAY earlier than I was expecting 





I now have all 3 of my favorite characters and Mains in smash! And they're so perfectly positioned too


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2015)

IE go chrono stones thunderflash, i already got wildfire but didnt have anyone to link with


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

Spoiler: Speaker Dock works that with almost everyrhing


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 13, 2015)

Like the chump I am, I paid off a preorder for The Witcher 3 yesterday. Only cost me $16 out of pocket after turning in one regretted purchase I never got around to reselling the long way, and some PS3 games that came with my system that I wasn't all that interested in.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 13, 2015)

BBQ Chips


----------



## MaskedRed (May 13, 2015)

I just got a Radeon HD 6450( was really strapped for cash and it only cost 25$ so eh)it was a pretty Big improvement compared to the Integrated graphics card i had


----------



## emmanu888 (May 13, 2015)

I got Mortal Kombat The Album yesterday, probably gonna preorder Splatoon soon too.

I also just realized that this post is my 1,000 post!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 13, 2015)

Paradox Humble Bundle, Divekick and Deep Dungeong of Doom.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 13, 2015)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 13, 2015)

Just Bought a gameboy Everdrive from Gamersection they have it for $56.95 with a 4gb memory card. it was just under $80 with shipping and tax.
Re bought Destiny Ps3 for $25. DarkSector for $2 and Wolfenstein ps4 for $35.
a 250GB 360 slim 2 weeks ago for $150.
Fable 2 and 3 for 360, $20 for both.
Blue Dragon for $10, mainly because i heard it was kind of like Dragon Quest(same type of gameplay) and the Witcher 2 for 360 for $6, because it's gone from my steam library. I don't know why, i bought it last year during the summer sale(or winter sale)
Lost in Blue Shipwrecked for $4.
Picked up my pre-order of Devil Survivor 2 last week.
Got my order of Dragon Ball Z Kai bluray season 3 and 4 $50 each, so i now have season 2,3 and 4(i have season 1 digital)
I bought some gray gunmetal analogs for my ps4 controller.
Finely i got 3 books from Indigo: Sword Art Online 3: Fairy Dance, Sword Art Online 4: Fairy Dance and Accel World, Vol. 2: The Red Storm Princess. all of them were $10.11 each



Spoiler


----------



## Pagio94 (May 13, 2015)

Got a little gift for my girlfriend :3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 13, 2015)

Pagio94 said:


> Got a little gift for my girlfriend :3


 
Must...resist...temptation for penis joke...


I pre-ordered the Witcher 3, and on Friday I'm going to grab the Black Mesa thing they ported to Steam.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 13, 2015)

Pagio94 said:


> Got a little gift for my girlfriend :3


 
This?

(Sorry for the out of place comment, but it was just perfect for it, I couldn't resist it)


----------



## Pagio94 (May 13, 2015)

i-it was an r4, n-no dick in a box I swear!


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 13, 2015)

After a nearly 10-hour training session for CPR/First Aid, I passed the test with full marks and got a three year certification.


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 14, 2015)

A bike trailer for my dog.


----------



## Skelletonike (May 14, 2015)

My babies just arrived today. <3



Spoiler


----------



## emmanu888 (May 14, 2015)

Got Dance Hits 98 today, its quite old too considering it came out in 1998, fun story too. I listened to our first copy so much times that one song didn't played on the first copy anymore.

Also ordered a Mayflash Gamecube Adapter for the Wii U.


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2015)

Skelletonike said:


> My babies just arrived today. <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


The character looks like crono lol.


----------



## nxwing (May 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> The character looks like crono lol.


It should since both characters were designed by Akira Toriyama himself


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 15, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> It should since both characters were designed by Akira Toriyama himself


Which is exactly why they both look capable of going all SSJ lol


----------



## Joe88 (May 15, 2015)

one of those ir temp guns for $11


----------



## RevPokemon (May 15, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> one of those ir temp guns for $11


 
Why did you get it? For PC temp testing?


----------



## GaaraPrime (May 15, 2015)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I bought some *gray gunmetal analogs* for my ps4 controller.


 
Boy, these seem TOTALLY WORTH IT. Did you have to dismantle the controller and swap it out? Actually, from the looks of it, I think you did.

By the way, your original rubber analogs seem fine, so any particular reason why you had to swap em out? Grip?


----------



## Sychophantom (May 15, 2015)

Some apps from Amazon for my phone (there's quite a few free ones), Grapes, Lemonade, a 500gb HDD for one of my 360s, a few cheap games from Gamestop for the neighbor's kid (his birthday is tomorrow and they just got a PS3), and 2 CDs by a Hugo award winning author who happens to do Filk music (Science fiction based folk music) on the side.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 15, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Boy, these seem TOTALLY WORTH IT. Did you have to dismantle the controller and swap it out? Actually, from the looks of it, I think you did.
> 
> By the way, your original rubber analogs seem fine, so any particular reason why you had to swap em out? Grip?


 
you can't see it in the picture i posted, but on one of them the rubber was starting to rip/chip off. you can't really tell when you're using them.

I unscrewed the back of the controller, disconnected the ribbon cable for the usb port, took out the battery and unscrewed the board and lifted it up and replaced the analogs.


----------



## GaaraPrime (May 15, 2015)

dragonblood9999 said:


> you can't see it in the picture i posted, but on one of them the rubber was starting to rip/chip off. you can't really tell when you're using them.
> 
> I unscrewed the back of the controller, disconnected the ribbon cable for the usb port, took out the battery and unscrewed the board and lifted it up and replaced the analogs.


 
Nice.  The new ones look beautiful


----------



## Joe88 (May 15, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Why did you get it? For PC temp testing?


nothing in particular bit its a neat little tool, probably uses it for checking vent or radiator temps


----------



## ars25 (May 15, 2015)

so since i go to a medical academy i have a class called health support in which i took the whole CPR class and i barely got my CPR card today except it is the Health Care Provider variant


Spoiler










 Which just means i went through a more "Rigorous training session which means i got the one meant for health care workers."

for those wondering what is the diffrence between normal CPR certifications and a HCP Certification i included what you learn in the CPR for HCP in the spoiler


Spoiler



Key changes in basic life support, reflecting the new science from the 2010 American Heart Association Guidelines for Cardiopulmonary Resuscitation and Emergency Cardiovascular Care
Critical concepts of high-quality CPR
The American Heart Association Chain of Survival
1-Rescuer CPR and AED for adult, child and infant
2-Rescuer CPR and AED for adult, child and infant
Differences between adult, child and infant rescue techniques
Bag-mask techniques for adult, child and infant
Rescue breathing for adult, child and infant
Relief of choking for adult, child and infant
CPR with an advanced airway
We also had to take a writen test which sucks but all well


so now if i don't want to go to jail for negligence i have to help someone


----------



## Skelletonike (May 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> The character looks like crono lol.


 

One of the reasons Dragon Quest became so popular, was due to it's artwork and light humour (some of the games can get pretty dark too at times), the characters don't look all the same, however Akira has a pretty distinct art style (somewhat like Rumiko Takahashi, but even more noticeable than hers). Chrono Trigger and Blue Dragon are two other well known series to use his artwork aside from Dragon Quest.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 15, 2015)

Ended up pre-ordering the Witcher 3's collectors edition strategy guide as well, cuz that map looks pretty dope.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 15, 2015)

Got a few mangas: Naruto (Vol. 9), One Piece (Vol. 1-3) and Attack on Titan (Vol. 2). It was supposed to be 1750RSD (~16.5$), but I got an offer because I'm a high schooler, and now it's only 975RSD (~9.2$), which is a pretty nice deal


----------



## emmanu888 (May 15, 2015)

I preordered Splatoon and i got a Splatoon shirt which i have to return since they sold me a large for child shirt.


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 15, 2015)

Just put the Witcher 3 disc into my PS4, was nice meeting you guys.


----------



## blindseer (May 15, 2015)

Recently bought a ps2 network adapter, ps2 39001 finally is modded!


----------



## Sychophantom (May 16, 2015)

My copy of Cubic Ninja arrived today.


----------



## Issac (May 16, 2015)

Today I got a download for envy's latest album. It's released on vinyl in August, but pre-orderers got the download today! YAY!
My GOD is it good! There's this one song that's no screaming at all, and actual singing! He doesn't usually sing, he just do spoken word or scream (except a few rare cases).
ARGH! It's magical!

Do enjoy!
https://envy.bandcamp.com/track/footsteps-in-the-distance


----------



## emmanu888 (May 16, 2015)

blindseer said:


> Recently bought a ps2 network adapter, ps2 39001 finally is modded!


 

Same model i have as well. Just put FreeHDBoot on there and you're good to go


----------



## loco365 (May 16, 2015)

Got a gaming mouse from Walmart today, best $30 I spent this year.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (May 16, 2015)

AUS N3DS XL 9.0 FW FTW  











THX to fellow Temper   DSlite2


----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> AUS N3DS XL 9.0 FW FTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so damn beautiful


----------



## DragorianSword (May 16, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Got a few mangas: Naruto (Vol. 9), One Piece (Vol. 1-3) and Attack on Titan (Vol. 2). It was supposed to be 1750RSD (~16.5$), but I got an offer because I'm a high schooler, and now it's only 975RSD (~9.2$), which is a pretty nice deal


 

Even 16.5 is damn cheap for 5 volumes. Wish I knew a place where I could get them at this price


----------



## Lycan911 (May 16, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> Even 16.5 is damn cheap for 5 volumes. Wish I knew a place where I could get them at this price


I'm buying them directly from the company that prints manga in my country, and they are in my native language, so that's a plus too


----------



## yusuo (May 16, 2015)

Bought a ps3 from a car boot sale for £10 on firmware 3.21, only issue was the laser had gone on the bd-rom drive. Now on 4.70 cfw with 1tb hard drive attached


----------



## Armadillo (May 16, 2015)

Grabbed Wolfenstein the old blood today.


----------



## Langin (May 16, 2015)

Bought some stuff(wallet is bleeding to death atm)

http://i.imgur.com/NUwDrKV.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/naLZGC8.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/tVUXJvV.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/gX49UcQ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Lu7qgSK.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/DCcFb9s.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/5KWRKo2.jpg

Pics are huge so I think it's better to zoom out lol


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 17, 2015)

This is an off-topic post in my thread, but I'd like to post it. I'm actually proud of everyone happily sharing their things into this thread. I never had expected that this thread would get attention to it, I thought it'd make at least 10 pages, then it would be ignored. Yet, all of you adorable niggas just post here making this thread one of the most popular threads of a highly-active forum! I love you guys.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2015)

welp just bought a wii u cuz why not


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 17, 2015)

Langin said:


> Bought some stuff(wallet is bleeding to death atm)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/NUwDrKV.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/naLZGC8.jpg
> ...


BINGE GAMING! XD


----------



## Pagio94 (May 17, 2015)

http://puu.sh/hQNNn/0de638df7d.jpg guys, that's awkward..

Anyway, bought a pizza yesterday


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 17, 2015)

Pagio94 said:


> http://puu.sh/hQNNn/0de638df7d.jpg guys, that's awkward..
> 
> Anyway, bought a pizza yesterday


 
WE R ALL VINSCLONES LOOKING FOR MORE BROTHERS!

Anyway, bought myself a nice medium creamy chocolate chill from Tim Hortons...


----------



## RevPokemon (May 17, 2015)

Got some bedding from my Great Great Aunt.
Its actually pretty nice for my newly painted room!


----------



## DragorianSword (May 17, 2015)

Bought this at a flea market:
-FF IV for DS
-Hamtaro Ham Hams Unite for GBC (complete in box!!). Absolutely love that game for some reason.
-Kid Icarus of Myths and Monsters
-Gunstar Future Heroes (GBA)
-Lady Sia (GBA)
-Dropzone (GB)

Phone is down at the moment so couldn't take a picture, sorry.
Dropzone was kind of a missbuy. Thought I've heard about it before, so it should be pretty good.
Turns out I was thinking about the phrase 'Danger Zone' from Archer (thumbs up if you read it in the voice)  
It's not bad, it's just not anything special.
Got a good discount because I bought 6 games, so doesn't really matter though.


----------



## ars25 (May 18, 2015)

bought a xbox one controller at my some what local goodwill for $25 my brother also bought a Samsung tv which I think its a 55in for 40 the ony thing it has wrong is that the display is wonky but the screen works fine so thats why he bought it


Spoiler


----------



## Pagio94 (May 18, 2015)

ars25 said:


> bought a xbox one controller


Is it good with pc games? I'm planning to buy one


----------



## nihlathak (May 18, 2015)

Pagio94 said:


> Is it good with pc games? I'm planning to buy one


 
I have one as well, replacing my Razer Onza TE controller. I love the Xbox One controller, but just with other controllers the game has to have proper support built-in in order to work properly. I'd rather not use mapping-tools.

Win8.1 has drivers build-in, but I had to manually download the drivers for Win7.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2015)

Got some free sandwitches from the place I volunteer at today. They passed their use by date and were given to staff members for free  As for gaming related stuff.. well not until Ninty has some good eShop sales or the new Star Fox comes out. NES remix looks cool.


----------



## Qtis (May 18, 2015)

Whelp, got my next month's worth of gaming time.



> Thanks for your order Qtis.​​Please review the details of the transaction. If you feel that there has been a mistake or you have any questions regarding your purchase, do not hesitate to contact our support team.​​


----------



## RevPokemon (May 18, 2015)

Pork chops


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> -Hamtaro Ham Hams Unite for GBC (complete in box!!). Absolutely love that game for some reason.


 
I... I... I love you


Got a new pack of tobacco.
I really should give up smoking tho.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 18, 2015)

Got NFS: Hot Pursuit and Burnout Paradise from the flash sale. Next week is Splatoon!


----------



## MaskedRed (May 18, 2015)

I got Wolfenstein:The New order(PS4) for 15$ Yesterday at a thrift store and it was still sealed.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 18, 2015)

Well the wife got caught in a car accident first thing this morning, broke her arm, fractured wrist, cracked ribs and borderline apoplectic since her beloved car is totalled and she and Freya could have died if things had gone a tiny bit differently, all because one ignorant uninsured prick decided to say sod the rain and try to drift around the corner like he was in a Fast and Furious movie. Freya escaped injury thanks to a car seat more like a mech suit, thankfully, but she's still shaken up and clingy. So in light of that I've spent literally every penny I had (and a few that I didn't have) on making her as comfortable as possible, attending to her every need, and buying her a shitload of midget gems since right now it's pretty much the only thing that cheers her up. Originally had those savings earmarked for a New 3DS XL and Xenoblade, but in this just like every other situation on earth, the wife comes first.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 19, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> Well the wife got caught in a car accident first thing this morning, broke her arm, fractured wrist, cracked ribs and borderline apoplectic since her beloved car is totalled and she and Freya could have died if things had gone a tiny bit differently, all because one ignorant uninsured prick decided to say sod the rain and try to drift around the corner like he was in a Fast and Furious movie. Freya escaped injury thanks to a car seat more like a mech suit, thankfully, but she's still shaken up and clingy. So in light of that I've spent literally every penny I had (and a few that I didn't have) on making her as comfortable as possible, attending to her every need, and buying her a shitload of midget gems since right now it's pretty much the only thing that cheers her up. Originally had those savings earmarked for a New 3DS XL and Xenoblade, but in this just like every other situation on earth, the wife comes first.


 
Fyi, my "like" of your post is in reference to the fact that she's ultimately okay. I'm so sorry that happened, though!


----------



## Blaze163 (May 19, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Fyi, my "like" of your post is in reference to the fact that she's ultimately okay. I'm so sorry that happened, though!



Freya's ok, bit shaken and clingy but physically fine thanks to a car seat that I'm pretty sure is bomb proof. The wife will recover, a couple of broken bones and a few fractures here and there, but the worst is that it's shaken her confidence. She's always had social anxiety issues, now she's constantly replaying the incident in her head knowing that things could easily have been so much worse. It's really freaked her out, and she can't do any of the things she likes to do to de-stress because of her injuries. She'll be ok eventually but it'll take her some time to bounce back.

FYI, the guy's been charged with dangerous driving and driving without insurance. Because of his reckless behaviour and wilful disregard of British driving laws, the bare minimum he's looking at is a 12 month ban and a fine, more likely to be prison time up to six months. I just hope he doesn't ever show his face again. The wife wants to hack him to pieces with a kitchen knife for endangering our daughter, and if I catch him I'm gonna force feed him his own bollocks like a one man human centipede.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 19, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> Freya's ok, bit shaken and clingy but physically fine thanks to a car seat that I'm pretty sure is bomb proof. The wife will recover, a couple of broken bones and a few fractures here and there, but the worst is that it's shaken her confidence. She's always had social anxiety issues, now she's constantly replaying the incident in her head knowing that things could easily have been so much worse. It's really freaked her out, and she can't do any of the things she likes to do to de-stress because of her injuries. She'll be ok eventually but it'll take her some time to bounce back.
> 
> FYI, the guy's been charged with dangerous driving and driving without insurance. Because of his reckless behaviour and wilful disregard of British driving laws, the bare minimum he's looking at is a 12 month ban and a fine, more likely to be prison time up to six months. I just hope he doesn't ever show his face again. The wife wants to hack him to pieces with a kitchen knife for endangering our daughter, and if I catch him I'm gonna force feed him his own bollocks like a one man human centipede.


Sorry about that man, I'm just happy they are ok.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 19, 2015)

I'm happy to hear everyone is okay too. I hope justice is served to the idiot who caused all this. Hang in there and be strong


----------



## RevPokemon (May 19, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> I'm happy to hear everyone is okay too. I hope justice is served to the idiot who caused all this. Hang in there and be strong


Absolutely it is really sad plus a lot of my family have been on car accidents including a drunk man crashing into my aunts preschool while kids where In the building! (They didn't get hurt but most were very affraid and scard )


----------



## DinohScene (May 20, 2015)

Got 2 lappies for free.

Fujitsu E8110.
Gave that to me mum for small internet games.
Asus F3JC
Prolly gon use that one as me travel lappy.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 20, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Got 2 lappies for free.
> 
> Fujitsu E8110.
> Gave that to me mum for small internet games.
> ...


Windows Vista Mater Race!!!


----------



## DinohScene (May 20, 2015)

Nay, upgraded to 7, Win 10 won't install on mine unfortunately.

Dumped 4GB in mine, 2 in me mums, going to upgrade the CPU from 1.6 Ghz to 1.8 Ghz in mine in a few.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 20, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Nay, upgraded to 7, Win 10 won't install on mine unfortunately.
> 
> Dumped 4GB in mine, 2 in me mums, going to upgrade the CPU from 1.6 Ghz to 1.8 Ghz in mine in a few.



Oh well then.


----------



## Langin (May 20, 2015)

PS3 Slim 320Gb w 2 controllers
stack of 13 games
Golden Sun 1 & 2 and Metroid Fusion cartridges on GBA

175€ =3=


----------



## Sychophantom (May 20, 2015)

Finally picked up the third Final Fantasy XIII game for the PS3, so now I have the set. I may actually play them after I either beat Wolfenstein:The New Order or get pissed off at it enough to switch games.

Discovered I had a 3rd Game Boy color. A green one. It's missing the battery back, but works fine. Not sure what I plan to do with it.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 21, 2015)

Borrowed a 3DS from a friend (that I will probably buy from him when I get enough money), and got a few demos that I really wanted to try out, as well as ORAS, which I forgot to take a pic of.

And a bit off topic, I think the 3D effect on the old 3DS isn't as bad as some said it was, even at a slight angle, I can still perfectly see it.

EDIT: Also, the mangas that I ordered last week had arrived 



Spoiler


----------



## Issac (May 21, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Also, the mangas that I ordered last week had arrived


 
Please refrain from double posting mate 
Anyway, I have the first 64 volumes of One Piece in Swedish... then they decided to drop the manga here. I'm pretty pissed off about that (I like it when the design is the same, and I think the English ones are larger, as well as they have a different look. hate it hate it hate it).

I recently bought two Murakami books, on the topic of good design:


Spoiler










 
But the big thing I recently bought? The Familiar vol 1 by Mark Z Danielewski (the author of House of Leaves). I bought 3 copies of the novel because... I have a photo of my cat in the book, with my hand writing on the back...


Spoiler



These are the books (it's a thick book, 880 pages):




My cat is the white one in the bottom left (this is page 849):




And the back of the photo would then be at the bottom right (this is page 850):






 
So I guess I could say I got some writing published... haha


----------



## Lycan911 (May 21, 2015)

Issac said:


> Please refrain from double posting mate


 
Fixed


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 21, 2015)

Just ordered a Refurbished CAT-DEV unit directly from Nintendo  <3

The saga begins ......


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2015)

The ice blue DS Lite I bought a month and a half ago from Japan arrived yesterday. The package said there was no battery in it, but when I opened the DS Lite to check, sure enough, it was there.
Also, my computer crashed (again) and won't boot properly, so now I have a hunk o' junk sitting on our kitchen table.


----------



## lytro (May 21, 2015)

GameStop wanted to give me 80€ for my "as good as new" 3DS on the latest FW, I denied their offer.

I guess I´ll own 2 (n)3ds´s by tomorrow ._.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 21, 2015)

lytro said:


> GameStop wanted to give me 80€ for my "as good as new" 3DS on the latest FW, I denied their offer.
> 
> I guess I´ll own 2 (n)3ds´s by tomorrow ._.


Honestly, that isn't awful. I'm surprised they're still offering that much for a regular sized O3DS considering I'm reasonably certain you can buy used ones in like new condition for around 100€. I probably would have just taken it, but I'm impatient.

As for me, I just bought DraStic the other day on my phone. Totally worth the $6.


----------



## lytro (May 21, 2015)

i meant 3DS XL


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 22, 2015)

The complete season of Life is Strange. Seems quite nice this far.


----------



## Nanaze (May 22, 2015)

A battery backup for my computers because they don't really like power outages. (4 this month...)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 22, 2015)

Just ordered a GTX 970, cuz fuck the police.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 22, 2015)

Got money for a summer trip I am getting to go on soon


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2015)

Bought another BC Wii. I wasn't supposed to, but I had a good deal, DVD drive works and it was the complete bundle for 60$.


This is what happened after I dropped my old wii last week. Stairs did a lot of damages.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Bought another BC Wii. I wasn't supposed to, but I had a good deal, DVD drive works and it was the complete bundle for 60$.
> 
> 
> This is what happened after I dropped my old wii last week. Stairs did a lot of damages.


 
That's fucking awful! But at least you got a backwards compatible Wii that's pretty in a good deal!


----------



## Lycan911 (May 24, 2015)

Grandma just got me some cherries


----------



## RevPokemon (May 24, 2015)

Got fix to go to Dallas this summer


----------



## Langin (May 24, 2015)

Moar games!

A broken 3DS for €10,- It's upper screen was broken but I bought a replacement for €18,- so I basically got a like new Nintendo 3DS for €30,- \^o^/ Replacing the screen was a shit task though!


----------



## DinohScene (May 24, 2015)

Blue hairdye, Volvic, shampoo for coloured hair, fuel for me car, motoroil, tobacco, new lighter, new fag holder, portable speaker, cat food, cat treats, Hiro figurine (from Big hero 6)
Pictures:


Spoiler



































 
I'm still waiting for the speaker, fag holder & lighter, hairdye and the figurine to be delivered :c


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 24, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Grandma just got me some cherries


 
Mmmmmm~ I wish i had some cherries too


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 24, 2015)

While I was at work this week, my awesome sister was at the local thrift shop with my mom, and found an amazing haul of GameCube games: 17 of them, all $2 a piece (except for one which was only $1), totalling to $33. All of them are in fair or better condition, with original label cases (except one player's choice case), manuals, and working discs (though some are a bit scratched). She and mom picked them up for me since I was working, and I paid them back when I got paid Friday.

_Super Smash Bros. Melee_
_Super Mario Sunshine_
_Mario Kart: Double Dash_
_Mario Golf: Toadstool Tour_
_Mario Power Tennis_
_Mario Party 4_
_Mario Party 5_
_Wario World_
_F-Zero GX_
_Metroid Prime_
_Metroid Prime 2: Echoes_
_X-Men Legends_
_X-Men Legends II: Apocalypse_
_James Bond 007: Agent Under Fire_
_James Bond 007: Nightfire_
_James Bond 007: Everything or Nothing_
_James Bond 007: From Russia With Love_
I already own Melee, Sunshine, and GX, but my copy of Melee is the player's choice label, and my Sunshine copy has a disc damaged so badly that it can't finish playing the credits (which prevents me from saving and unlocking post-game bonuses like the vacation shirt, etc). I'll probably keep these new copies for myself as a result, but I'm not sure what to do with the extra GX and extra working copy of Melee I have as a result. I also already have Metroid Prime 1 and 2 via the trilogy on Wii, but it's nice to own the original GameCube versions again (I was stupid to get rid of them after getting Trilogy), so I'll definitely keep those. I'm also not a huge fan of the James Bond or X-Men games after trying them...

I don't feel right flipping thing for a profit, so I'll see if there are some friends of mine who would like a nice surprise. Otherwise, I'll probably sell them.


----------



## BORTZ (May 24, 2015)

I just got devil survivor 2 break record in the mail


----------



## VinsCool (May 24, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> While I was at work this week, my awesome sister was at the local thrift shop with my mom, and found an amazing haul of GameCube games: 17 of them, all $2 a piece (except for one which was only $1), totalling to $33. All of them are in fair or better condition, with original label cases (except one player's choice case), manuals, and working discs (though some are a bit scratched). She and mom picked them up for me since I was working, and I paid them back when I got paid Friday.
> 
> _Super Smash Bros. Melee_
> _Super Mario Sunshine_
> ...


I. Hate. You.

You got some games worth the total price by itself! (I'm looking at you, Melee)


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You got some games worth the total price by itself! (I'm looking at you, Melee)


 
Yeah, I've noticed!

If it makes you feel any better, I have never, EVER gotten any finds like that where I live before. I live in the middle of freaking nowhere with crotchety old people, so the thrift shops never have any games at all. I just got super lucky this one time! Every other time, when I want retro games, it's normal price on Amazon, for me.


----------



## Depravo (May 24, 2015)

An exercise bike.






Can't take a photo of the real one because my bedroom is a shitehole.


----------



## Atlas_Noire (May 24, 2015)

Depravo said:


> An exercise bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I would certainly want one of those. But seriously though, that must have cost you a fortune.


----------



## Depravo (May 24, 2015)

Atlas_Noire said:


> I would certainly want one of those. But seriously though, that must have cost you a fortune.


Only £150. Original price was £400 but it was on offer. I couldn't afford such a decent one otherwise.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 24, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Only £150. Original price was £400 but it was on offer. I couldn't afford such a decent one otherwise.


Still a lot for what will be s coat hanger if your like most people 


Anyway got some BBQ pizza and its great


----------



## Depravo (May 24, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Still a lot for what will be s coat hanger if your like most people


I KNOW I'll use it regularly. The last one I had (cheap no-brand) wore out through overuse.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 24, 2015)

Depravo said:


> I KNOW I'll use it regularly. The last one I had (cheap no-brand) wore out through overuse.


Well that's good for you as I actually like exercise bikes at the gym


----------



## Lycan911 (May 24, 2015)

A Flame Red old 3DS with Cars 2 and FIFA 2013 (both of which I will probably sell).


----------



## chavosaur (May 24, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> While I was at work this week, my awesome sister was at the local thrift shop with my mom, and found an amazing haul of GameCube games: 17 of them, all $2 a piece (except for one which was only $1), totalling to $33. All of them are in fair or better condition, with original label cases (except one player's choice case), manuals, and working discs (though some are a bit scratched). She and mom picked them up for me since I was working, and I paid them back when I got paid Friday.
> 
> _Super Smash Bros. Melee_
> _Super Mario Sunshine_
> ...


 
I just added a WTB edit to my thread for GCN games. 

Mostly cuz I just picked up a nice lil gamecube and it needs some games!

If you feel like selling that F-zero, lemme know. 

Should also probably add all the recent stuff me and my gf have been hunting for, so give me a second to go mobile and I will have some pics up!





So this is the result of a week of hunting at my local retro shop daily, and some garage saling. 

I picked up the Witcher a day before it released, so that's super awesome. 

Found most of the games at my local store, got a few buy 2, get one free which is awesome. 

Also had them (for free) safely remove the pins at the bottom of my SNES and smooth them out, so I can play region free games. 
Which leads me to explain the Japanese cart. Found that online for $3, it is a Godzilla Soccer game. Yes that's right, Godzilla and friends play soccer. It's fucking amazing. There's also Ultraman, Gundam, and Kamen Rider characters. 

Now as for the GameCube. Doesn't look like your average cube does it? I found the little guy at the same retro shop. I've never seen one before, so I assume it was custom made. It was only $30 so I think it's a huge score for me.  Works just fine, was a little dusty though so I cleaned it up a bit


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 24, 2015)

That's just a silver Gamecube with a skin, but it's a neat skin at least.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 24, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> That's just a silver Gamecube with a skin, but it's a neat skin at least.


 
Yep
http://www.amazon.com/Gamecube-Legend-Zelda-Skin/dp/B000AOCC70
Still it looks good


----------



## DeShelly (May 24, 2015)

A Gamecube with Prince of persia the sands of time 
                            Soulcalibur 2 
                            Wario world 
                            Super mario sunshine 
                             Eternal Darkness
         only for 80 euro..


----------



## chavosaur (May 24, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yep
> http://www.amazon.com/Gamecube-Legend-Zelda-Skin/dp/B000AOCC70
> Still it looks good


Ah interesting, I haven't seen many skinned cubes before so I thought it was interesting


----------



## blindseer (May 24, 2015)

Recently bought a used copy of Witch and the Hundred Knight for 17.99, and it came with the music cd.


----------



## DinohScene (May 24, 2015)

Another Hiro Hamada figurine


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 25, 2015)

Bought a new PC case a fan for it


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (May 25, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Grandma just got me some cherries


 

Love poppin those 


Picked this up on sale $20 new



Spoiler


----------



## YugamiSekai (May 25, 2015)

KALI LINUX!!


----------



## Atlas_Noire (May 25, 2015)

I bought three 1.5 liter bottles of orange soda today.


----------



## migles (May 25, 2015)

woa, gamecube wave! whats up with you guys, all of you decided to get a gamecube?


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2015)

migles said:


> woa, gamecube wave! whats up with you guys, all of you decided to get a gamecube?


The Gamecube Nation Attacked.

To stay on-topic,
I ordered a Memory Stick Pro Duo online.


----------



## blindseer (May 25, 2015)

migles said:


> woa, gamecube wave! whats up with you guys, all of you decided to get a gamecube?


I've had a gc since its launch, so I already had one. But its got some fun games on it, and last good non motion control Nintendo console.


----------



## migles (May 25, 2015)

blindseer said:


> I've had a gc since its launch, so I already had one. But its got some fun games on it, and last good non motion control Nintendo console.


well i was talking about the other 3 people who got gamecube stuff
chavosaur
SteelLord
xwatchmanx


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2015)

migles said:


> well i was talking about the other 3 people who got gamecube stuff
> chavosaur
> SteelLord
> xwatchmanx


 
I got myself a BC Wii for Gamecube stuff too.
My Gamecube is fine, but I needed to access my memory cards, which isn't not possible since I don't have any way to load unsigned code on my GC. My action replay disc was a version ahead of what was possible to use with an SD gecko


----------



## migles (May 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I got myself a BC Wii for Gamecube stuff too.
> My Gamecube is fine, but I needed to access my memory cards, which isn't not possible since I don't have any way to load unsigned code on my GC. My action replay disc was a version ahead of what was possible to use with an SD gecko


that semi-counts, you didnt boguht games or acessories
but bought a "device" for manage the gamecube saves so, it counts


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2015)

migles said:


> that semi-counts, you didnt boguht games or acessories
> but bought a "device" for manage the gamecube saves so, it counts


 
It was mostly for Nintendont-related stuff.

I think my next purchasse someday is going to be a SD-Media launcher, or a Gamecube chip.

There is also a CD64+ to be sold by Thadius that is _really_ tempting me. If the thing is still available next mounth or so, I may buy it.


----------



## Issac (May 25, 2015)

I just bought a ticket to this year's Bråvalla festival, as I did the last year and the year before that. It'll be fun, as I like it when there's a mix of bands and not just a single type.
All rock, or all dance, or all indie pop and I'd be bored.
This year I'm looking forward to these (and maybe I'll find something new?):
Muse, Calvin Harris and Deadmau5 (just because everyone's nuts over them... I don't quite get it myself), Robbie Williams (he's huge, and has a few catchy tunes), Refused, Maskinen (swedish electro hip hop), Mew, Modest Mouse, Millencolin, Nofx, Papa Roach, Rise Against, Wu-Tang Clan (again, just because they're huge, not really a fan) and lastly Kent (a huge band (here in Sweden) which is somewhat similar to older Radiohead)... There are probably more, but from what I know, these are the ones I look forward to.

Oh well :3

Here are all the artists (so far):
http://www.bravallafestival.se/sv/artister/musik/


----------



## DinohScene (May 25, 2015)

Issac said:


> I just bought a ticket to this year's Bråvalla festival


 
Parkway drive <З


----------



## blindseer (May 25, 2015)

migles said:


> well i was talking about the other 3 people who got gamecube stuff
> chavosaur
> SteelLord
> xwatchmanx


I Know, just wanted to say some people already had one, its a good system and that's probably why they bought it.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 25, 2015)

I got some vanilla cookies


----------



## migles (May 25, 2015)

blindseer said:


> I Know, just wanted to say some people already had one, its a good system and that's probably why they bought it.


i mainly commented because i thought if someone was interested it wouldn't be 3 guys in a row...
i guess the universe loves clusters after all


----------



## Issac (May 25, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Parkway drive <З


 
I think they were there the first year too... I love that this festival is so close to my home too, 30 minute drive (not counting the insane traffic when the festival starts).


----------



## Shorkio (May 25, 2015)

Pair of Noctua fans. <3


----------



## RevPokemon (May 25, 2015)

I got some ribs


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 25, 2015)

migles said:


> well i was talking about the other 3 people who got gamecube stuff
> chavosaur
> SteelLord
> xwatchmanx


 
I already had a GameCube (have had one since 2003, I believe). Like I said in my post, I just got super lucky with that massive find of GameCube games, and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Depravo (May 26, 2015)

Some new safety boots.


----------



## Pagio94 (May 26, 2015)

Spoiler: the latest issue of a collection of old stories from Topolino, a disney comic magazine quite important here in italy


----------



## migles (May 26, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Some new safety boots.


you has small feet? or is the picture angle?
not asking cuz foot fetish neither anything, just curious


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 26, 2015)

migles said:


> you has small feet? or is the picture angle?
> not asking cuz foot fetish neither anything, just curious


 
EUR 37 // US 6.5 // UK 4.5.
Say my untrustworthy eyes.


----------



## Depravo (May 26, 2015)

migles said:


> you has small feet? or is the picture angle?
> not asking cuz foot fetish neither anything, just curious





sarkwalvein said:


> EUR 37 // US 6.5 // UK 4.5.
> Say my untrustworthy eyes.


You're all wrong. 10UK/44EU/11USA.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 26, 2015)

Depravo said:


> You're all wrong. 10UK/44EU/11USA.


 
Deceitful shoes photo for sure, and my eyes are untrustworthy as fuck as expected (considering my size/space perception, there's reason enough I was never granted a driving license).


----------



## alirezay (May 26, 2015)

witcher 3 wild hunt ps4
it has a very nice packaging!


----------



## migles (May 26, 2015)

Depravo said:


> You're all wrong. 10UK/44EU/11USA.


apparently you got a camera\phone for girls...
because if you had a MANS camera, it should make things bigger


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 27, 2015)

I just impulsively ordered Phoenix Wright vs Professor Layton. Because I like both series enough that I'm sure I'll enjoy it, although I'm still wary of the fact that there will be absolutely zero replay value.


----------



## DinohScene (May 27, 2015)

New black skinny jeans, only thing I need now is a new pair of shoes n I'm good to go again.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 27, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Deceitful shoes photo for sure, and my eyes are untrustworthy as fuck as expected (considering my size/space perception, there's reason enough I was never granted a driving license).


 
If it makes you feel any better, I have a driving license, 20/20 vision, and no size/space perception issues I'm aware of, and I thought they looked a couple US sizes smaller, too.

Anyway, I went to GameStop a couple days ago and decided to binge on cheap action games (seriously, _Bayonetta_ and _Bayonetta 2_ gave me an itch that simply won't be satisfied!).

_MadWorld_ (Wii)- Platinum's first game. Fitting to try it out, since I love their other games so much.
_Anarchy Reigns_ (PS3)- I'll play this after MadWorld. I played a little bit of this (and all the other games) to test, and I much prefer the mechanics here to _MadWorld_.
_Heavenly Sword_ (PS3)- Surprisingly fun action game so far. Feels like _God of War_, from what little I've seen (I've never played _God of War_)
_Killer Is Dead_ (PS3)- This game is just... weird. Suda51 at his finest, and I'm really enjoying myself.
_Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition_ (360)- I had this game, then traded it in due to disinterest. Now I'm trying it again, because it suddenly seems more appealing to me. Skyrim didn't hold my attention, but maybe this can. My character is a female blue-eyed blonde named Samus. You can take xwatchmanx out of Nintendo, but you can't take Nintendo out of xwatchmanx. 
Spirit Tracks Zelda plushie- Because I can!


----------



## vayanui8 (May 28, 2015)

Just arrived from amazon


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 28, 2015)

Got my free Arkham Knight and Witcher 3 codes from buying my GTX 970.


----------



## Sychophantom (May 28, 2015)

Gummy worms and Cherry coke. Tomorrow I should have a new otg charging hub for my little Win8.1 tablet, which can surprisingly run a fair amount of emulators. Paired with a wired xbox controller, and I shall have a few hours at work where I'm not completely bored.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 28, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Got my free Arkham Knight and Witcher 3 codes from buying my GTX 970.


 
I'm a jelly man. I really want to play both of those (especially Arkham Knight), but I don't have  PS4/Xbone yet, and I'd rather get a PC...

Oh well. I need to beat The Witcher 2 first, anyway.


----------



## yusuo (May 28, 2015)

Bought a raspberry pi 2 to make into a media centre, recommended by Depravo and Fast6191


----------



## Shorkio (May 28, 2015)

TES IV: Oblivion Collector's Edition in very good condition for 5€.


----------



## Sychophantom (May 28, 2015)

A new monitor for the girlfriend since hers went tits up. (The monitor. The girlfriend regularly goes tits up. Heyooo..) The Nintendo Humble Bundle, some snacks, and a couple of cheap games at my favorite used store because I decided I needed every wrestling game made from the WWF/WWE for any system I own.


----------



## DinohScene (May 29, 2015)

Nother Pit amiibo and Hiro figurine.
These 2 will be statues rather then still in their packaging.


----------



## Sheimi (May 29, 2015)

Spoiler










YOU'RE A KID NOW, YOU'RE A SQUID NOW


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I kinda liked the Squid Kid ad, but that's just me, I guess.

Also, why is there French on the ESRB rating label when you live in USA? (I'm also just kinda guessing you bought it in the US since you live in the US...)


----------



## Hiccup (May 29, 2015)

I think it is because French is one of Canada's official languages.


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2015)

Hiccup said:


> I think it is because French is one of Canada's official languages.


 
I know, but Shiemi's location is set to USA.


----------



## Sheimi (May 29, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I know, but Shiemi's location is set to USA.


I do live in the states.


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> I do live in the states.


So, did you buy the copy from a store in the US? It just seems kinda odd to see English and French instead of English and Spanish on a game from the US.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 29, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> So, did you buy the copy from a store in the US? It just seems kinda odd to see English and French instead of English and Spanish on a game from the US.


It's a mix, really. The majority of games just have English, but quite a few have French and English, likely to somewhat unify the design and printing process for the US and Canada. Spanish being on a case is actually fairly rare.


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> It's a mix, really. The majority of games just have English, but quite a few have French and English, likely to somewhat unify the design and printing process for the US and Canada. Spanish being on a case is actually fairly rare.


 
Really? I guess it also kinda has to do with the fact that America doesn't actually have an official language/languages.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 29, 2015)

Spoiler: This looks tasty


----------



## Sheimi (May 29, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> So, did you buy the copy from a store in the US? It just seems kinda odd to see English and French instead of English and Spanish on a game from the US.


Yes I did buy it in the States. If I wanted to go to Canada. All that i would have to do is cross Lake Erie.


----------



## migles (May 29, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: This looks tasty
> 
> 
> 
> snip


 
wtf how to drink that? directions seem complicated


----------



## GhostLatte (May 29, 2015)

migles said:


> wtf how to drink that? directions seem complicated





Spoiler:  I am too lazy to explain


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 29, 2015)

I remember the first time I got ramune, the marble was just stuck. It took me about 25 minutes to finally be able to open it, and by that time, my hands hurt and I didn't even want it anymore.


----------



## migles (May 29, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> youtube


first time i see something like that, i need to ask, what is the purpose of that lid, why it's so damn complicated?


----------



## GhostLatte (May 29, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I remember the first time I got ramune, the marble was just stuck. It took me about 25 minutes to finally be able to open it, and by that time, my hands hurt and I didn't even want it anymore.


They're very delicious though.



migles said:


> first time i see something like that, i need to ask, what is the purpose of that lid, why it's so damn complicated?


Ask the Japanese.


----------



## Margen67 (May 30, 2015)

A broken PS3.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 30, 2015)

I was recently gifted a framed portrait of Nicolas Cage.

...I don't know why.


----------



## Hiccup (May 30, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I know, but Shiemi's location is set to USA.


 
(I thought I posted this earlier, but it must have to lost in the interwebz cablez)
I'm pretty sure that Canada and the USA get the same games. For other Nintendo consoles, this certainly is the case with the actual media (e.g. for DS: NTR-XXXX-USA is used in Canada as well as USA).


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 30, 2015)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I was recently gifted a framed portrait of Nicolas Cage.
> 
> ...I don't know why.


Because you primarily associate with people that operate on the outermost fringes of sanity.


----------



## Pagio94 (May 30, 2015)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I was recently gifted a framed portrait of Nicolas Cage.
> 
> ...I don't know why.


Don't ask, just enjoy his face.

Got a second guitar stand this week


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2015)

A Pac-Man amiibo and a Silver Mario amiibo


Spoiler











I want to buy more amiibos already,,,,
Then again, that's what happened when I bought my first (and only) Nendoroid.


----------



## Duo8 (May 30, 2015)

Don't even know why but it works well.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 30, 2015)

Splatoon of course, got that yesterday and i already have 8-10 hours of gameplay done, also got super lucky and was able to get an Inkling Girl amiibo.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 30, 2015)

Duo8 said:


> Don't even know why but it works well.
> 
> View attachment 19496



The best speed upgrade you can buy for a PC or a laptop.


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 30, 2015)

I just got Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate!


----------



## VMM (May 30, 2015)

Chrono Trigger DS, Kirby Super Star Ultra and Super Mario 64 DS


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2015)

Mario Kart: Double Dash - 10$ 
Lot of fun! It was about time!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2015)

mario kart 8


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 1, 2015)

Shout out to xwatchmanx for sending me the gamecube games!

Also got a Gameboy Player for my gamecube at my local retro store for 35 bucks.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Also got a Gameboy Player for my gamecube at my local retro store for 35 bucks.


Considering how hard it can be to find a Gameboy Player at that price with the actual disc, I'd say you got really lucky there.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah, people sell that disc alone for so much money ._.

I've got a Gameboy player, but no disc and it'd be like $30+ for one...

Might as well just use my PC/Shield Portable/Tablet instead


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 1, 2015)

Spoiler: I got this for $6. It is sealed.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm haemorraging cash right now unfortunately. The wife is still injured, her arm cast doesn't come off for another week bare minimum so she's crawling the walls out of boredom. She can't paint, she can't drive even if she does get another car, can't do a whole lot of anything. We can't even be...intimate at the moment since her ribs aren't fully healed and anything physical causes her a great deal of pain, she's....tense, to say the least. So all my available funds have been redirected to making her comfortable and keeping her amused. The sheer weight of midget gems she's getting through is costing me a fortune. I dread to think what'll happen when her metabolism fails her. 

Thankfully I was able to acquire a big box set of Richard Pryor dvds, one of her favourites. Two stand up shows, three discs of his show, and his autobiography, all in good condition. Best part? Cost me 99p in my local Cash Generators. Should keep her amused til Wednesday when my wages arrive and we can do something more fun. Hopefully I'll have enough left over to do something small for myself but probably not, once the bills have finished outright molesting my bank balance and I've taken care of the ladies of the house I suspect I'll be bankrupt 

Thankfully I still have a huge backlog of games to finish off anyway. Ni No Kuni, 3 Tales games, my new Mass Effect Trilogy run, the Uncharted trilogy, etc. I planned ahead


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> I'm haemorraging cash right now unfortunately. The wife is still injured, her arm cast doesn't come off for another week bare minimum so she's crawling the walls out of boredom. She can't paint, she can't drive even if she does get another car, can't do a whole lot of anything. We can't even be...intimate at the moment since her ribs aren't fully healed and anything physical causes her a great deal of pain, she's....tense, to say the least. So all my available funds have been redirected to making her comfortable and keeping her amused. The sheer weight of midget gems she's getting through is costing me a fortune. I dread to think what'll happen when her metabolism fails her.
> 
> Thankfully I was able to acquire a big box set of Richard Pryor dvds, one of her favourites. Two stand up shows, three discs of his show, and his autobiography, all in good condition. Best part? Cost me 99p in my local Cash Generators. Should keep her amused til Wednesday when my wages arrive and we can do something more fun. Hopefully I'll have enough left over to do something small for myself but probably not, once the bills have finished outright molesting my bank balance and I've taken care of the ladies of the house I suspect I'll be bankrupt
> 
> Thankfully I still have a huge backlog of games to finish off anyway. Ni No Kuni, 3 Tales games, my new Mass Effect Trilogy run, the Uncharted trilogy, etc. I planned ahead


I hope your wife get well soon. Love is one of the most powerful healing wave.


----------



## Amadren (Jun 1, 2015)

Greenlight sub' fee, Chivalry: medieval warfare, The Witcher 3 + expansion pack and Unity 5 Pro licence yesterday.

Why? Cause I'm about to finish my first commercial game. And also, I had a 360€ worth cut in a CS:GO (It was my first box ever) so I just pleased myself


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 1, 2015)

A new charger for my tablet that can handle the usb otg hub as well as charging. HP is a dick when it comes to that. 
Also, got a bag of parts from my uncle's basement from my old Nintendo stuff. Two complete R.O.B robots, and a third missing parts, plus Gyromite. 

I know what I'm playing tonight after a battery run to Dollar Tree.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2015)

I bought my Humble Nindie Bundle for 10$


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 3, 2015)

20 bucks


----------



## Deboog (Jun 3, 2015)

emmanu888 said:


> The best speed upgrade you can buy for a PC or a laptop.


My only drive is an SSD. It cost $250 but whatever yolo.


----------



## migles (Jun 3, 2015)

bought this thing from @DinohScene 




that's a M3 perfect. i am so happy and somewhat feel proud and feel like want to put people jelly


----------



## GaaraPrime (Jun 3, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> 20 bucks



BEST PS2 GAMES EVER!!!  I still remember playing these on my PS2 as a kid.  The first was good, second was AWESOME!, and third was just FANTASTIC!!! 

Enjoy if you haven't played them before


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 3, 2015)

For some reason I never actually purchased XCOM EU/EW, just saw a bundle containing the two plus those 2 DLC packs was $12.50 on Steam right now, so I bought it.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 3, 2015)

Got TV back on!


----------



## Pagio94 (Jun 3, 2015)

Paid just 13 euros for AC. Nice and difficult, I'm kinda likin it


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 3, 2015)

Good news, the wife went to the doctor today and she's healing faster than anticipated. She can now take her arm out of the sling provided she's careful. Can't do quite a lot of things yet but she can at least do some stuff now. Her hand is still a bit stiff (please, no penis jokes, she's frustrated enough that her still tender ribs preclude us from doing any of the more fun aspects of marriage) but she can at least play on the PS3 again, though her hand does flare up with pain so she's not at her full skill level. So I bought her a copy of Sniper Elite 3 Ultimate Edition so she can get some much needed stress relief by shooting Nazis in the plumsack. 

As for me, I paid all the bills, put food in the cupboards, was bitterly disappointed that the rumour of Ace Combat 5 being released as a PS2 Classic on PSN was just my brother in law being a bell end, punched him in the face for being a bell end, and spent what precious little I had to spare on new clothes and gear for my recently acquired gym membership as I pursue a long overdue return to my original one stomach design.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2015)

Bought some stuff:



Spoiler: Mad World











Spoiler: Inkling Boy and Inkling Girl :3


----------



## nxwing (Jun 5, 2015)

I got my phone a Slimarmor but I can't take pictures of it because I can't remove it.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 5, 2015)

Today I traded my blue N3DSXL with the MH4 special edition one for free, also I bought Xenoblade Chronicles 3D, Tales of the Abyss for the 3DS, Wonderful 101 and the special edition of Splatoon for the Wii U. Picked up my preorder of Operation Abyss for the Vita and preordered Yoshi's Wooly World.
Also, three months of PSPlus.


----------



## Deboog (Jun 5, 2015)

Pagio94 said:


> Paid just 13 euros for AC. Nice and difficult, I'm kinda likin it


Yeah Animal Crossing is pretty hardcore.


----------



## Pagio94 (Jun 6, 2015)

Deboog said:


> Yeah Animal Crossing is pretty hardcore.


It actually is if you're like me and you try to get EVERY existing item in the game  jokes aside that Ace Combat is really damn hard. I was used to Ace difficulty on 4, 5 and zero but AHL's hard difficulty is almost harder


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 6, 2015)

I also bought the first to fourth volume of the Sword Art Online light novel, and also the first two volumes of Danmachi.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 6, 2015)

Nabbed a new mouse on Amazon, had a $25 gift card from stuff from work, and it was the first thing I saw that I figured I could use.

Grabbed this one: http://www.amazon.com/Redragon-Lavawolf-Programmable-Buttons-Switches/dp/B00H8Z3SRM


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2015)

I bought Skull Girls because it was only $3 on Steam and because I want to get rekt online.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 8, 2015)

This thread is good, but pics or didn't happen!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 8, 2015)

Spoiler: I finished making this last night:


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2015)

a ticket for animecon


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 8, 2015)

Never played this game or watched the anime. Heard it's on the same level or above Ever 17, 999, VLR, which I have a hard time to believe.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> View attachment 19998
> 
> Never played this game or watched the anime. Heard it's on the same level or above Ever 17, 999, VLR, which I have a hard time to believe.


The anime was god damn stellar. Watch it. Watch it and know why it's praised so much.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 8, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> View attachment 19998
> 
> Never played this game or watched the anime. Heard it's on the same level or above Ever 17, 999, VLR, which I have a hard time to believe.



Wish Amazon Germany would stock this game..


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 9, 2015)

Got a GTX 680 for 200 bucks from a friend of mine, same friend is also keeping another GTX 680 for me for the same price for my second rig. I just need to upgrade my second rig PSU before getting the second card


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

Clear 360 controller, modded with trigger speed and remappable buttons. 

For $15. 

Love my local game store.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 9, 2015)

Spoiler: My NES N3DS XL case came today:


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jun 9, 2015)

Just purchased Resident evil revelation 2 complete on Xbox one & goat simulator xbox one


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 10, 2015)

Got a payday bar


----------



## TecXero (Jun 10, 2015)

I found a copy of Metroid Fusion at a local pawn shop at a cheap price. Not my favorite Metroid game, but I still enjoyed it and I've been slowly working at replacing all the games that were stolen. As soon as I got home, I checked to make sure it's legitimate, dumped it, patched the backup for my EZ4, ran the backup through a hex editor to fix sleep mode, and then put the cartridge on the shelf with the rest of my games. I think I'll probably play back through it now.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2015)

Bought some Grape Soda. I like this crap


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 11, 2015)

Watched some gameplay videos on Ark Survival Evolved, and I thought it looked pretty cool so I decided to nab it on Steam to give it a try.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2015)

I got 200g Mettwurst, and made a couple of Mettwurst sandwiches... and decided to call that my dinner... and concluded that tomorrow I should eat actual food.



WiiUBricker said:


> View attachment 19998
> Never played this game or watched the anime. Heard it's on the same level or above Ever 17, 999, VLR, which I have a hard time to believe.


The anime was very good, and I guess the game will have a 999/VLR vibe to it, they have kind of similar themes. I would play that game if I got the chance.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 12, 2015)

Finally got around to picking up Valkyria Chronicles. I've heard great things and the $5 price tag was too good to pass up


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 12, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> Finally got around to picking up Valkyria Chronicles. I've heard great things and the $5 price tag was too good to pass up


Good choice. If you end up liking it, two was localized for the PSP and is a stellar title, and three is also for PSP with a relatively complete fan translation available.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 12, 2015)

Bought my dad his father's day gift, just a small gag gift since he generally hates getting presents. 

Also bought cat food >.>


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 12, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> Finally got around to picking up Valkyria Chronicles. I've heard great things and the $5 price tag was too good to pass up


I should get a PS3... Whenever I find somebody that want to sell it used very cheap so I can afford it (hell, there are many games I want to play there).
PS: Maybe I should browse the WTS threads to look for generous tempers around Germany.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 12, 2015)

Not been buying any games lately because I've redirected my usual 'pissing about fund' into the newly established 'healthy eating fund'. Food that doesn't inflate my stomach like a bike pump is disturbingly expensive unless I'm ok with everything tasting like carpet fluff. But the practical upshot of this change is that I can once again fit into my old t shirt with the skull that glows in the dark without looking like a whale wrapped in cling film.

So TL;DR, what I got recently was 'thinner'.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2015)

I bought a Link amiibo, the last one the EB Games at the mall had.


----------



## jastolze (Jun 12, 2015)

I just bought a GPD G5A Android Gamepad, it's like the shield, only much cheaper. It's specs are close to that of the Shields, too. By the way, has anyone else noticed that the Shield's price just skyrocketed? It was like 200 USD on the official site but now that the site is out of them in stock, they're being sold for about 500 USD each.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 12, 2015)

jastolze said:


> I just bought a GPD G5A Android Gamepad, it's like the shield, only much cheaper. It's specs are close to that of the Shields, too. By the way, has anyone else noticed that the Shield's price just skyrocketed? It was like 200 USD on the official site but now that the site is out of them in stock, they're being sold for about 500 USD each.


I believe Nvidia stopped production on the Shield Portable, so people are trying to get the most of their now limited supply


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2015)

Spoiler: Just came back from my local convenience store:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 14, 2015)

Welp, had some money in my Steam wallet that wasn't going to go towards sales so far, so I figured I might as well pre-order a Steam Controller to give it a try when it comes out.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2015)

welp i went to Animecon this saturday and i spend: 65 € on yugioh cards, 25 on mangas and 10 on a danmachi, d grayman and tokyo ghoul poster  it was pretty awesome


----------



## Adeka (Jun 14, 2015)

Wavebird Adapter + 2DS + other random stuff at a pawn shop for $20

The 2DS was sitting on top of a "we have no clue what this stuff is box"

Tons of goodies in that box

Now to track down a wavebird controller...


----------



## blindseer (Jun 14, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Welp, had some money in my Steam wallet that wasn't going to go towards sales so far, so I figured I might as well pre-order a Steam Controller to give it a try when it comes out.


Darn you steam summer sale, I bought Riskys Revenge and the Prototype Franchise. Waiting to see if Pirates curse will go to 50% off too.


----------



## migles (Jun 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: Just came back from my local convenience store:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20192


WHY D:


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

migles said:


> WHY D:


Wynaut?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: Just came back from my local convenience store:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20192


Why the heck does the Mountain Dew bottle say "Mtn Dew"? Are all American bottles of Mountain Dew like that?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Why the heck does the Mountain Dew bottle say "Mtn Dew"? Are all American bottles of Mountain Dew like that?





Spoiler: Yep. I'm drinking LiveWire right now:


----------



## migles (Jun 14, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Why the heck does the Mountain Dew bottle say "Mtn Dew"? Are all American bottles of Mountain Dew like that?


he bought a fake!
now he will experience a side effect depending from where that thing is
it was made in usa= turn into hero like a teenager mutant ninja turtle
it was made in china= he will evolve to godzilla

i really hope its a chinese mtn dew
because hes a disgrace, he sold his ass to that mlp shit


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

migles said:


> he bought a fake!
> now he will experience a side effect depending from where that thing is
> it was made in usa= turn into hero like a teenager mutant ninja turtle
> it was made in china= he will evolve to godzilla
> ...


What have you been smoking?


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 14, 2015)

A pack of 4 AA batteries for wii remotes. My sis wanted to play. She isn't very good at Smash or Mario Kart Wii


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Why the heck does the Mountain Dew bottle say "Mtn Dew"? Are all American bottles of Mountain Dew like that?


The mountain dew bottles I bought some time ago was exactly like Cherry Pie's pic


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> The mountain dew bottles I bought some time ago was exactly like Cherry Pie's pic


The only bottle that I saw that didn't say "Mtn Dew" was Mountain Dew Throwback.


----------



## Atlas_Noire (Jun 15, 2015)

Finally got a ticket for Jurassic World. Can't wait to see the movie.


----------



## migles (Jun 15, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> A pack of 4 AA batteries for wii remotes. My sis wanted to play. She isn't very good at Smash or Mario Kart Wii


i really hope that are rechargeable batteries and you teach your sister to always use rechargeable batteries.
if you don't! you will be marked as a bad brother forever! worse than hitler himself


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 15, 2015)

Well I started my box-fit training today so what I got mostly was...punched in the face.

But seriously, while most of my money will be going towards restocking the fridge-freezer when I get paid on Wednesday (my MuscleFood order alone will set me back at least £75, assuming I don't get curious how kangaroo or llama burgers taste), I will with any luck have enough change left to order my new jacket and grab the new Smash Bros 3DS DLC.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 15, 2015)

migles said:


> i really hope that are rechargeable batteries and you teach your sister to always use rechargeable batteries.
> if you don't! you will be marked as a bad brother forever! worse than hitler himself


Wasn't. Only had 5 bucks, and the batteries costed 4.08. Am getting rechargeable with my dad this week tho


----------



## migles (Jun 15, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> Wasn't. Only had 5 bucks, and the batteries costed 4.08. Am getting rechargeable with my dad this week tho


you are a disgrace.
get rechargeable ones, teach your sister. be happy. teach your dad, your family, get the rechargeable batteries hype
you never had a gameboy? if you had a gameboy, you would know what i am talking about
my childhood was wonderfull when i get rechargeable batteries. wold play all day gameboy, put them on charger for the night, the next morning there they were, like hot bread coming from the oven, put them on a battery case, and then would play pokemon crystall all day.

spent vacation on germany, there was my cousins wii. only akaline batteries available when i first vacation, some hours later after some fun, batteries dead, wii useless :'(
never again, go on vacation with no rechargeable batteries.

get the hype.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

Spoiler: I just got some fresh diabetes:


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: I just got some fresh diabetes:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20379


Middle Cream Cookies are the best!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Middle Cream Cookies are the best!


I like that creamy white filling in the middle


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2015)

After putting hours and hours into Factorio, I finally actually bought Factorio.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 16, 2015)

I got some ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 16, 2015)

A cable tray for organizing the surge suppressors and cables underneath my desk.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 16, 2015)

Girls, Guns and G-Strings: The Andy Sidaris Collection (12 Film Set). After having to put money down for the Roy/Lucas + Dream Land DLC, I finally felt fine spending a measly $7.48 out my large savings amount.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 16, 2015)

Cheese its


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2015)

Apparently the Fallout 4 Pip-boy edition pre-order was available at Best buy, so I Pre-ordered the fuck out of the PC one.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 16, 2015)

migles said:


> you are a disgrace.
> get rechargeable ones, teach your sister. be happy. teach your dad, your family, get the rechargeable batteries hype
> you never had a gameboy? if you had a gameboy, you would know what i am talking about
> my childhood was wonderfull when i get rechargeable batteries. wold play all day gameboy, put them on charger for the night, the next morning there they were, like hot bread coming from the oven, put them on a battery case, and then would play pokemon crystall all day.
> ...


Dad suggested rechargo batteros ._.
And I did have a Gameboi (Advance). My fucking batteries lasted forever and I would play Pokemon Ruby all day everyday

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh! And I recently got Dwarf Fortress. Soon I wont be seeing a • no no I would see a fucking cave.


----------



## 2Hack (Jun 16, 2015)

Got accepted to a full time university program. It's "General Bachelor of Social Sciences".
Pic:



Spoiler: Email from gateway university











 Still considering College or another university, but it is a relief to be accepted into a full time program finally. The past two years were spent as a special student taking 2 courses a semester, and last year I took one summer course. so, 9 courses over the course of 2 years. 



Spoiler



(I gave up trying in highschool near the end of my second semester... long story, but a lot was going on at the time and I stopped studying seriously. Got a ~35% on my chemistry final, and a 40% on my Physics final, and ended with a flat 50% in both. If I had failed both, I wouldn't have graduated :S )



It is depressing seeing your peers go ahead of you, so I have always been in a rush to complete it and catch up, but now I don't care tbh. I'll take my time and properly consider my options before rushing. I have a whole lot of other stuff to do, and I am eager to fricken get a move on with my life.

Edit:  I intend to switch to Political science and economics next year, just missed out of it barely. My avg was really close so next year it will be there and I can make the switch.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Got accepted to a full time university program. It's "General Bachelor of Social Sciences".
> Pic:
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck! This comes from a guy who never finished his secondary five ( last year of highschool classes) and failed his english classes


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 17, 2015)

Just spent over £100 on restocking the fridge with high quality healthy food. Premium chicken, steak, turkey, low fat bacon, ostrich steaks, llama burgers (yes, honest to god llama burgers), a tonne of veggies, a whole heap of stuff to help my weight loss. 

Also started a second savings account to save up for a PS4 for when Final Fantasy 7 Remake, Dissidia, Kingdom Hearts 3 and so many other wonderful games hit the system in the next couple of years. I've been on the fence for a while about getting a new console but the FF7 remake is one of those 'must play no matter the cost' titles that overrides my usual 'six game minimum' rule.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 17, 2015)

Spoiler: I got everything for $5 at a thrift sale:


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2015)

I hope I haven't fucked up.


----------



## Flame (Jun 17, 2015)

emigre said:


> I hope I haven't fucked up.





you done good. but i thought you wanted something new, like One Plus Two.


my friend has one, and ive played around with it a bit, great phone imo.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 17, 2015)

not much, just $900 worth of games


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2015)

soulx said:


> not much, just $900 worth of games


holy shit


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 17, 2015)

soulx said:


> not much, just $900 worth of games



Good thing they do not release at the same time.


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2015)

Flame said:


> you done good. but i thought you wanted something new, like One Plus Two.
> 
> 
> my friend has one, and ive played around with it a bit, great phone imo.



Price played a big factor. I payed £240 for a 64GB , tempered glass screen protector and express delivery. That's really good value. A 64GB Nexus 6 would have cost double that.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 17, 2015)

soulx said:


> not much, just $900 worth of games


What is this, the E3 starter pack?


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 17, 2015)

soulx said:


> not much, just $900 worth of games


How are they going to process your order for fire emblem fates if we don't even know whether they are making it 2 games here or not?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 17, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> How are they going to process your order for fire emblem fates if we don't even know whether they are making it 2 games here or not?



They will be, at least they talked about the games being seperate in the Treehouse Event. FE Fates Birthright and Conquest.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 17, 2015)

MegaAce™ said:


> They will be, at least they talked about the games being seperate in the Treehouse Event. FE Fates Birthright and Conquest.


Hopefully they bring over the combined cartridge because I'd really rather not choose.


----------



## blindseer (Jun 17, 2015)

A pc tool kit and a new hdd because this dumb ass dropped his old external hdd and fucked it it up, preformed open hdd surgery and praying that I can get all my data off of it. 


Spoiler


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 17, 2015)

I bought The Talos Principle and NFS Undercover last night from the Steam Sale. I then bought the latest Humble Bundle when I really should have been sleeping. I somewhat regret the Humble Bundle, but at least I only spent $6.


----------



## blindseer (Jun 18, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I bought The Talos Principle and NFS Undercover last night from the Steam Sale. I then bought the latest Humble Bundle when I really should have been sleeping. I somewhat regret the Humble Bundle, but at least I only spent $6.


I picked up the talos principle too, but I didn't think to mention it. Fun so far tough.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2015)

Wine Gums.

I like that.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 18, 2015)

Picked up a 4.5 Midnight Purple 3DS, a y-cable for my Windows tablet, and enough caffeine to kill a small horse. 

I'm still sleepy.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2015)

Sychophantom said:


> Picked up a 4.5 Midnight Purple 3DS, a y-cable for my Windows tablet, and enough caffeine to kill a small horse.
> 
> I'm still sleepy.


How much caffeine? I'm pretty sure I could take an adult horse dose.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 18, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> How much caffeine? I'm pretty sure I could take an adult horse dose.


Yesterday I drank 6 liters of Mountain Dew. (Work's AC broke, and I don't deal well with temps above 70....it was hitting 90-95 in my building).


----------



## Issac (Jun 18, 2015)

Sychophantom said:


> Yesterday I drank 6 liters of Mountain Dew. (Work's AC broke, and I don't deal well with temps above 70....it was hitting 90-95 in my building).


I wouldn't worry so much about the caffeine, but the sugar!
If you really need to cool down you should drink water instead, and just treat yourself some Mountain Dew every now and then. 

A store near me were selling out music CD's and movies for 29 SEK ($3.6 usd, which is super cheap, they're regularly between $20-25), so I bought a few. (9 albums, and one double-movie (kick-ass 1 & 2)).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 18, 2015)

Issac said:


> I wouldn't worry so much about the caffeine, but the sugar!
> If you really need to cool down you should drink water instead, and just treat yourself some Mountain Dew every now and then.
> 
> A store near me were selling out music CD's and movies for 29 SEK ($3.6 usd, which is super cheap, they're regularly between $20-25), so I bought a few. (9 albums, and one double-movie (kick-ass 1 & 2)).


Liked for the advice. Sugared drinks may taste good when you're hot, and some sugar is okay to keep your blood sugar up in hot weather, but six liters of Mountain Dew is like begging for tooth rot and death. I made the switch from soda to all water for my non-meal drinks (I only drink milk and OJ with meals), and I don't at all regret leaving soda behind. It was hard the first few days, but about a week after, it didn't even look all that appealing anymore. Now I just always have water with me. Cheap and easy.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 18, 2015)

I got a new microSD card. Where I'll use it, I don't know.


Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 18, 2015)

New router, old one decided to shit itself :c


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 18, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> New router, old one decided to shit itself :c


I have one of those routers that O2 gives you and it has kind of hardcoded authentication with the ADSL network. It is a fucking piece of shit with unreliable WiFi connection and poor speed between devices on the same network (so slow it is a hassle to watch a movie on an HDD on the network).
I would like to send it to burn in hell and install something passable, but the ADSL authentication stuff is making things difficult.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 18, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> I have one of those routers that O2 gives you and it has kind of hardcoded authentication with the ADSL network. It is a fucking piece of shit with unreliable WiFi connection and poor speed between devices on the same network (so slow it is a hassle to watch a movie on an HDD on the network).
> I would like to send it to burn in hell and install something passable, but the ADSL authentication stuff is making things difficult.



I hate the fact that ISP's send their own shit routers.
Yer better off plugging in a bucket of sand instead of that.
Atleast the connection would be more secure ;p

I'm lucky that I got the authentication credentials, so only thing I need to get is a Modem router.
Those things are hard to find these days.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 18, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Liked for the advice. Sugared drinks may taste good when you're hot, and some sugar is okay to keep your blood sugar up in hot weather, but six liters of Mountain Dew is like begging for tooth rot and death. I made the switch from soda to all water for my non-meal drinks (I only drink milk and OJ with meals), and I don't at all regret leaving soda behind. It was hard the first few days, but about a week after, it didn't even look all that appealing anymore. Now I just always have water with me. Cheap and easy.



And I have what to live for? (/joke)

In that heat, I was almost begging for death (not joke). Plus, where I live the tap water is nasty, and the closest store to work was out of bottled in anyting larger than 20 ounce singles. Mountain Dew was cheaper.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 18, 2015)

Spoiler: I got this GBA SP clone that can play "99 in 1" games for $3:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 18, 2015)

Had to buy a replacement charger for my Surface Pro 2, thanks to my cat chewing on the cable ._.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 18, 2015)

I did more than twice my usual exercise regime today so I treated myself to the new Smash Bros DLC. It means I'll have to restore the budget (in other words, sell something) within the next week or so to pay the Sky bill on time, but I don't care. I worked hard today so I want to live out my childhood dream of punching the Duck Hunt Dog into orbit with a well placed shoryuken to the face. He's had this coming for a long time.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 19, 2015)

Early access to FFXIV Heavensward.



Spoiler











I'm not actually far enough into the main storyline to play it yet.


----------



## migles (Jun 19, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: I got this GBA SP clone that can play "99 in 1" games for $3:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20501View attachment 20502View attachment 20503View attachment 20504


is that cartridge an actual cartridge that can be used on a normal gba, or is just a "pretending catridge" (which is just plastic or contacts that don't connect to anything)?


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 19, 2015)

A fuckton of cards in Hearthstone >_>


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 19, 2015)

migles said:


> is that cartridge an actual cartridge that can be used on a normal gba, or is just a "pretending catridge" (which is just plastic or contacts that don't connect to anything)?


The cartridge is slightly smaller than a GBA cartridge; the cartridge plays pirated NES ROMs. The console can not work without the cartridge.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 19, 2015)

Joining the Vita Master Race soon.



Spoiler


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 19, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> The cartridge is slightly smaller than a GBA cartridge; the cartridge plays pirated NES ROMs. The console can not work without the cartridge.



So basically its a famiclone right?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 19, 2015)

emmanu888 said:


> So basically its a famiclone right?


A portable one.


----------



## migles (Jun 19, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> The cartridge is slightly smaller than a GBA cartridge; the cartridge plays pirated NES ROMs. The console can not work without the cartridge.



so it doesn't play gba gaems..
now that you mentioned, it really looks smaller, can take a picture comparing to a gba cartridge?

would you be brave enough to open the cartridge and show how it looks inside? i am curious...


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 19, 2015)

migles said:


> so it doesn't play gba gaems..
> now that you mentioned, it really looks smaller, can take a picture comparing to a gba cartridge?
> 
> would you be brave enough to open the cartridge and show how it looks inside? i am curious...


I am not going to open up the cartridge, but I will take a picture comparing it to a GBA cartridge Soon™.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm actually into negative acquisitions today. I've come to the conclusion that I keep more than half my games around for 'collection' purposes when that really means dick to me these days. I don't play them, so why keep them? So I hauled about 70% of my games into town and sold them. Spent the money on upgrading my freezer to something more suited to task then filling it with low fat lean meats to aid my weight loss. Not giving up on games entirely, still got enough to keep me amused for a long time, just clearing out the games I've finished or don't care about that I kept around because what 3DS gamer doesn't have Zelda, right? Well, one who's finished it so many times he knows every dungeon off by heart and could probably play it blindfolded.

I also discovered that my local store sells a ghost chilli extract marinade powder...if you're new to weight loss, give it a try. Because you'll lose about 30% of your body weight following a swift run then a two week layover on the toilet. Sprinkled some on my brother in law's chips about an hour ago...not seen him since


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 19, 2015)

was getting tired of buying new drill bits after 5 or so uses


----------



## TecXero (Jun 19, 2015)

I finally bought a CPP for my 3DS, as I saw one for $4 so I figured "why not?"


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 19, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Joining the Vita Master Race soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I thought about importing that one, too. But I settled with importing the Crazy Value Pack. If something happened when shipping the console, that'd be 300 Euros blown into nothingness. o:


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 20, 2015)

Got an opened one so I can actually use it on shit.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 20, 2015)

MegaAce™ said:


> I thought about importing that one, too. But I settled with importing the Crazy Value Pack. If something happened when shipping the console, that'd be 300 Euros blown into nothingness. o:



The site I ordered it from has treated me well in the past so I'm not worried. Ships next week so I'm totally stoked.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> I also discovered that my local store sells a ghost chilli extract marinade powder...if you're new to weight loss, give it a try. Because you'll lose about 30% of your body weight following a swift run then a two week layover on the toilet. Sprinkled some on my brother in law's chips about an hour ago...not seen him since


Oh what a monster!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Joining the Vita Master Race soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


vita master race signing in


----------



## emigre (Jun 20, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> vita master race signing in


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2015)

Okay, well, with the Steam sale being in encore mode, I've gotten all I intend to get this sale.






The total is $44.34 or so. Most of that Steam wallet funding went right into The Talos Principle/NFS buy, so I rounded it down to $13 for the sake of simplicity although I probably spent a hair over $44 total. More than I intended to spend, and probably more than I should have spent. I should probably play and beat at least one of these games soon to justify my purchasing.

To note, I count Skullgirls as a sale purchase since I bought it so close to the sale anyways.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2015)

*LOUD SOBBING*


Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 21, 2015)

Got me fivestar bluetooth speaker yaay.
Proper quality for 30 quid!


----------



## Atlas_Noire (Jun 21, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> vita master race signing in


I just gotta say wow on that. I've had my psp for about 6 years now and I still play with it. The vita looks tempting enough for me so I'm planning on getting one too, probably by the end of the year.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Okay, well, with the Steam sale being in encore mode, I've gotten all I intend to get this sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm ungaining Mass Effect. The PC port sucks. I look forward to Steam giving me my money back.


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 21, 2015)

I have a huge list to share because I didn't updated here for a time now. 

*So...here are the things I got (games from giveaways and beta access's):*
Jet Gunner
Trackday Manager for Beta Testing
Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi
Chip
Magicka: Wizard Wars - Indiegala Robe
Spoiler Alert Collector's Edition - Includes Bonus Content
Realms of the Haunting
Tiestru
Cubetractor Retail
Color Symphony
Bloop



*Now the stuff I actually bought: *
Outlast + Whistleblower DLC
Alice Madness Returns
Shadowrun Returns Deluxe
Shadowrun: Dragonfall - Director's Cut
BioShock Triple Pack + all the available DLC's for the games
Dishonored GOTY
Deus Ex: Game of the Year Edition
Deus Ex: Invisible War
Deus Ex: The Fall
Driver: San Francisco - Deluxe Edition
System Shock 2
Skullgirls + all available DLC's
Rayman Origins
Rayman Legends
Spec Ops The Line
Paranautical Activity: Deluxe Atonement Edition
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow – Mirror of Fate HD
Developer Alliance Bundle - which includes 4 little great indie games:

Polarity
Beep
Out there somewhere
Camera Obscura + I bought the soundtrack as well
Fallout 3 - Game of the Year
Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition
Hammerwatch
LYNE
Bloody Trapland

All of these great games costed roughly *100eur (98.92eur to be exact)*, which is a great deal if you ask me! Compared to new games that have collector's editions and are above 100eur, here I have roughly *28 games*, not to mention the DLC's...so in the end it was a great deal! 



Spoiler: Here's the checkout...











Being the steam summer sale, my wallet is crying now, but school is over so I had some saved just for now. Remember last year, when I said that I starved for two weeks, because I wasted all my money on the summer sale? Well now the sale was after the school finished so I'm home with the family and we have plenty of food! 
But if I wouldn't do it, now I wouldn't have all these games that I never play(ed yet)...  
And I forgot to mention that I made a great deal from trading cards, because by playing the Summer Monster Game every time I got some card drops and I got like 5 foil cards and made around a 5eur profit from cards... 
The Summer game itself was a neat little game before it went totally bunkers...The first day I got only to level 70ish but after that it went crazy day by day...now my max level achieved is around 800k... 
But...but that bastard Sicklyboy achieved like almost level 300milion....   ...but after steam seeing that the game got out of control it made some rules that stabilized the game a bit and made the max level being 100 million....but even so.....what kind of witchcraft did you use to achieve a level like that...  Explain yourself mister!!! 



P.S.
Skullgirls is a great fighter! You should all get a copy...I played all the night when I got it, and played some matches with GamerzHell9137 and beat his ass like a pro!


Spoiler: No you didn't....!



Actually ...he totally destroyed me....He won 15-0.... I managed to kill one of his fighters only once or twice...  
He should do MLG....


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 21, 2015)

Attila13 said:


> P.S.
> Skullgirls is a great fighter! You should all get a copy...I played all the night when I got it, and played some matches with @GamerzHell9137 and beat his ass like a pro!
> No you didn't....! Actually ...he totally destroyed me....He won 15-0.... I managed to kill one of his fighters only once or twice...


Git gud ;O;


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 21, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Git gud ;O;


I already said it....yu iz MLG material....yu tu gud...


----------



## nxwing (Jun 21, 2015)

Got a shitload of maps for Social Studies and a disection kit for Science.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 21, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Git gud ;O;


GG SCRUB


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 21, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> GG SCRUB


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2015)

A friend of mine got me a free pass to Laronde (google if you don't know what is this) I litterally saved 100$ for a full day of fun, plus a road trip to get there 

Sorry, no pics


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 21, 2015)

Got these $16 headphones--they're awesome. Excellent base levels doee


----------



## 2Hack (Jun 21, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> vita master race signing in


I just sold mine. Was fun, but it didn't have any potential


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I just sold mine. Was fun, but it didn't have any potential


you haven't seen yifanlu's stuff? there is an upcoming homebrew stuff native to psvita.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> A friend of mine got me a free pass to Laronde (google if you don't know what is this) I litterally saved 100$ for a full day of fun, plus a road trip to get there
> 
> Sorry, no pics


It's so sexy. Reminds me of Wonderland down here in Ontario.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 21, 2015)

Also bought mgs3 subsistence completing my collection 








2Hack said:


> I just sold mine. Was fun, but it didn't have any potential


Been doing nothing but playing boi rebirth, how can anyone get bored of that


----------



## YayMii (Jun 22, 2015)

Steam sale's finally come to a close, and this is pretty much all I bought:




(finally rebought Morrowind for the 3rd time cause _muh steam playtime counter_)

I told myself I wasn't going to spend my sale budget on CSGO skins... but it looks like that's where it's going ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 22, 2015)

Nothing really but I got cake


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2015)

Gamestop is now selling retro games, so far they have NES, SNES, PS1, Genesis, N64, and Dreamcast games and stuff up for sale.

So, I bought Legend of Dragoon, FF8, Chrono Cross, and Final Fantasy Chronicles for Chrono Trigger for a whole $69 shipped.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 22, 2015)

God damn it. Tom linked me to the games. I caved. I caved hard.

I bought Symphony of the Night and Legend of Legaia for $64.98 shipped. I wanted the first physical really badly and $30 seemed like a good deal, and the internet says Legend of Legaia is fun and I'm inclined to believe the internet or sell off my purchase trying.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> God damn it. Tom linked me to the games. I caved. I caved hard.
> 
> I bought Symphony of the Night and Legend of Legaia for $64.98 shipped. I wanted the first physical really badly and $30 seemed like a good deal, and the internet says Legend of Legaia is fun and I'm inclined to believe the internet or sell off my purchase trying.


I'll buy Legend of Legaia from you for a whole $20


----------



## YayMii (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh, my Club Nintendo 3DSXL pouch finally arrived


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 22, 2015)

A cheap case for my 4.5 3DS.
A pizza since I'm being lazy tonight.
Condoms, because I have hope.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 23, 2015)

Spoiler: I just came back from 7/11:


----------



## Issac (Jun 23, 2015)

Aaaargh, on Wednesday I'm going to put up my camp with a friend, and on Thursday it all begins... can't wait


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jun 23, 2015)

Just purchased Lego Jurassic world xbox one DL * 3 DLC packs, Preownd xbox one kinect sensor.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2015)

Ice cream:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2015)

http://8bitdo.com/nes30pro/index.html

Go ahead, be mad jelly.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Ice cream:
> 
> -snip-


Is that like moose tracks ice cream?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Is that like moose tracks ice cream?


That's pretty much it lol.

In french it's "Passerelle de Wapiti"


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 23, 2015)

Got it for $40


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2015)

I recently bought Splatoon and the Amiibo 3 Pack. 
As well as the Charizard and Lucario Amiibo


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 23, 2015)

Im batmaaaaan


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 23, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Im batmaaaaan


No you are Namtab, clearly.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 23, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> No you are Namtab, clearly.


WHY IS EVERYONE POINTING OUT MY SECRET IDENTITY

IT WAS THE PERFECT CRIME


----------



## RolfXCIV (Jun 23, 2015)

The true Namtab doesn't wear cover arts.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Langin (Jun 23, 2015)

Some games =3=



Spoiler


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 23, 2015)

Forgot to mention that i got my Splat Squad and my Shocking Crossover shirts from The Yetee last week. Seriously if you have 15 bucks to spare, they have great shirts just about everyday, does anyone else bought there before?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 23, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://8bitdo.com/nes30pro/index.html
> 
> Go ahead, be mad jelly.


How is that controller? I was thinking about getting one since the NES30 was pretty decent. Any drawbacks other than the shoulder buttons?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 23, 2015)

_Chaz_ said:


> How is that controller? I was thinking about getting one since the NES30 was pretty decent. Any drawbacks other than the shoulder buttons?


Actually he is making a review for it, it should be up soon


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 23, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://8bitdo.com/nes30pro/index.html
> 
> Go ahead, be mad jelly.


I thought to get it.... but then i saw connectivity issues....

EDIT: Ohh and you tested it with PC/PS3/Android/Wii ?
EDIT2: Guess you're making a review for it.


----------



## rehan100 (Jun 23, 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2015)

Spoiler











nananananana batman!


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 23, 2015)

Pagio94 said:


> Spoiler: the latest issue of a collection of old stories from Topolino, a disney comic magazine quite important here in italy


Yo image is done broked, dude


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 23, 2015)

soulx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need a bigger pic soul.
EDIT: Thanks Dep.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 24, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> Actually he is making a review for it, it should be up soon


Indeed it is, right now, right here: http://gbatemp.net/review/nes30-pro-bluetooth-controller.329/




GamerzHell9137 said:


> I thought to get it.... but then i saw connectivity issues....
> 
> EDIT: Ohh and you tested it with PC/PS3/Android/Wii ?
> EDIT2: Guess you're making a review for it.


I never had any big connectivity problems, the only noticeable thing is having to re-pair via bluetooth when you switch between the various modes...but that's not any kind of bug, it's just how it works. I also wasn't aware it worked on the PS3, the manual included in the box was old (and all engrish-y), and the manual on their website never mentioned it. But I did end up just trying it on the PS3, it works like most third party PS3 controllers. You can read more about it in the review ^^^


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

Spoiler: I got some cherry pie:


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 24, 2015)

Batmobile version was cancelled unfortunately


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, my £87 food order arrived yesterday so I've been experimenting with all manner of crazy foods. Ostrich steaks (which I repeatedly refer to as chocobo steak 'cause I'm that much of a twat), llama burgers, etc. All delicious. Freaks me out though. I do all my meat on one of those George Foreman slanted grills to take the edge off, but this stuff is super healthy so literally nothing comes off it, there wasn't any fat to drain.  I'm already seeing the results of all my training and my diet change though. I'm approximately 43% less moob than before. I can now run without looking like a cow being tazed in the udders.

I also came into a bit of money today when my boss decided to pay me what he owes me at last. Maybe Rihanna got through to him, I dunno.  So I decided to treat myself since there's nothing practical I need and I have until Friday afternoon off, so I hit PSN, discovered the 'big in Japan' sale included games like Suikoden 2 dirt cheap, and abused my bank card so bad it'll have to go into protective custody. 

Also seriously considering finally taking the plunge and upgrading my crappy old ocarina to something that doesn't sound like a chipmunk being sexually assaulted with a cactus strap-on. Might splash out on one of those Dragon Tooth ocarinas on Songbird or something. I've been good, I've earned something special.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

Spoiler: I got some Doritos and Mexican Coke:


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

PICKED THESE UP 2 DAY FROM A FRIEND 2 DAY:


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 25, 2015)

Picked up SMTIV. Been in a real smt mood lately. Prolly all the p5 hype


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2015)

Bought a bag of Crunchy Jalapeno Cheetos and a couple of bottles of REV cranberry flavored.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 25, 2015)

3ds version was poo, so I had to get a proper version


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 25, 2015)

Pre-ordered this beauty of a game. I had no idea it was even coming out in english soon...


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Pre-ordered this beauty of a game. I had no idea it was even coming out in english soon...
> 
> -snip-


You might want to check my latest status if you like Corpse Party


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 25, 2015)

I picked up Yoshi's Woolly World, the green Wool-Yoshi amiibo and also the Robin and Lucina amiibo.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Bought a bag of Crunchy Jalapeno Cheetos and a couple of bottles of REV cranberry flavored.


Well you just made me fucking hungry


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 25, 2015)

I went bowling last night with friends


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Well you just made me fucking hungry


Soon


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 26, 2015)

I was really in need of a good chair for gaming


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 26, 2015)

Per-ordered Persona 4: Dancing All Night Disco Fever Edition and Assassin's Creed Syndicate.
Bought The elder scrolls online PS4 and The Escapists on ps4, Been playing it more than ESO
Was given a Hp Laserjet 1536dnf MFP, the fax part of it does not work but everything else works great and 3D Dot Game Heros for ps3



Spoiler


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jun 26, 2015)

Got a $20 PSN Card & Far Cry Compilation PS3 $15


----------



## Langin (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 26, 2015)

Got GTA 5 for 360 for free from me FWB <З


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 27, 2015)

Welp, got my second Bloodborne Lithograph today, so I figured it's about time I grab a couple frames now as well so I can finally throw them up on my wall.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 27, 2015)

Bought a Corsair K70 mechanical keyboard with a logitech g430 gaming headset. Fun times ahead.  Because who doesn't love blue lights?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 27, 2015)

I got pizza !!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 27, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I got pizza !!


cheese pizza? barbecue? veggie slice? pepperoni? I MUST KNOW!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 27, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> cheese pizza? barbecue? veggie slice? pepperoni? I MUST KNOW!


Bacon pizza


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 27, 2015)

I entered a giveaway on a Twitch Esports Stream of Heroes of The Storm, and won this signed mini poster of the game with the developers siggys






Also got my Guild Grumps shirt today!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 27, 2015)

Went out to my local car boot sale this morning. Was a total disaster. Hardly anything good and the few things that caught my eye were absurdly over-priced. One drooling spanner wanted £50 for a dusty old PS2 slimline with no games, one pad and no tv cable. Something that's worth maybe...a fiver. 

So I wandered into the city and finally got a new PS3 pad, one of the official Dul Shock Six Axis pads. £10. Not bad considering they're usually more like £30. Picked up FIFA 14 for 20p. Found a box set I've been after for a while but it was too expensive after I bought the pad, but then wandered into one of the local charity shops and found the exact same box set for a third of the price. That left me with just enough to grab a low fat strawberry milkshake and a fajita kit to make dinner for the next 3 days.


----------



## Langin (Jun 27, 2015)

Family is complete now ^.^


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2015)

Copic markers C1/Cool Gray No. 1, W1/Warm Gray No.1 and W5/Warm Gray No.5, plus a hard cover 110 Artist's Loft sketchbook and a set containing 12 art pencils, ranging from 8B to H, a kneaded eraser, a vinyl eraser, a metal pencil sharpener, one tortillion and two stumps.
Oh, and four cans of smoked oysters.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 28, 2015)

Langin said:


> Family is complete now ^.^


WHERE THE FUCK DID YOU GET THESE? THEY'RE SO FUCKING CUTE YOSHIS 2 DAY


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 28, 2015)

Langin said:


> Family is complete now ^.^



That's cute and all, but I see your Yoshis and I raise you a chocobo army!


----------



## Langin (Jun 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> WHERE THE FUCK DID YOU GET THESE? THEY'RE SO FUCKING CUTE YOSHIS 2 DAY



European masterrace ;O; I got them at the site called 'bol.com' €20 each they are now sold at higher prices ;D


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 28, 2015)

Langin said:


> European masterrace ;O; I got them at the site called 'bol.com' €20 each they are now sold at higher prices ;D


Well, the Yoshis were ugly anyway, fuck that.


----------



## Langin (Jun 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Well, the Yoshis were ugly anyway, fuck that.



Hahahaha u so funneh ;D anyways, sometimes you just have shitty luck with releases.(We also had loads of cases where europe got a game sometimes even a year after the us release)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 28, 2015)

Langin said:


> Hahahaha u so funneh ;D anyways, sometimes you just have shitty luck with releases.(We also had loads of cases where europe got a game sometimes even a year after the us release)


You Europeans have it much more easier. More opportunities. More fun. More happiness in terms of gaming with Sony and Nintendo. MORE THAN US CANADIANS AND AMREEKANS1


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> You Europeans have it much more easier. More opportunities. More fun. More happiness in terms of gaming with Sony and Nintendo. MORE THAN US CANADIANS AND AMREEKANS1


Game companies have gotten pretty shit at treating NA right these past few years. They're steadily not trying anymore because they figure we'll just take whatever they give us. And that's why, for some incomprehensible reason, Yoshi's Woolly Dick isn't being released until October in the US despite already being completely ready for a US release, and the 1TB PS4 is launching first in Europe with no release date for any other country outside of Europe to be seen.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 28, 2015)

Spoiler: I got these two NDS Codebreaker's for $7:


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 30, 2015)

Gorezone 28, there's a certain nude photoshoot in it, that's why I bought it. And when it comes to the internet, if you can't get it for free, buy it.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 30, 2015)

An Acer Iconia Tab 8 A1-840 tablet. Got it really cheap, and it's mostly for emulators and movies at work. Also, cupcakes....because I deserved one after work yesterday. I also deserved alcohol, but that I didn't get (already had some at home).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 30, 2015)

I bought Spec Ops: The Line on my PS3. It was only $4 on PSN and my PS3 is currently restricted to digital only for PS3 games, so I figured it was a good way to pass some time.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Bought a bag of Crunchy Jalapeno Cheetos and a couple of bottles of REV cranberry flavored.


REV!

I had a friend in Canada send me a case of that a few years ago. So good, and so disappointing that it's not available in the US.


----------



## qwerblim (Jun 30, 2015)

I recently bought a New 3DS XL and some Noise-cancelling Sony earphones for my phone - It works fantastic, especially since I need it for my long commutes to work.



Nathan Drake said:


> I bought Spec Ops: The Line on my PS3. It was only $4 on PSN and my PS3 is currently restricted to digital only for PS3 games, so I figured it was a good way to pass some time.



You're gonna have a LOT of fun with that game. The story was amazing in my opinion, and still one of my favourite shooters that I thought was underrated within my gaming circle.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 30, 2015)

Bought some mini wieners


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 30, 2015)

Even though I prefer the portable version 


Spoiler


----------



## qwerblim (Jun 30, 2015)

Nobunaga said:


> Even though I prefer the portable version



Let us know how it is! I didn't know they had one out for the PS4, and will pick it up if good reviews!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 1, 2015)

Bought the DLC characters for Persona 4 Arena Ultimax, then grabbed FFT:War of the Lions, Virtues Last Reward, Catherine and Hyperdimension Neptunia ReBirth;1 in the Big in Japan sale on the PSN.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 1, 2015)

Bought a new guitar. £50 including a new set of dials, new strap and a padded case that's worth nearly £40 on its own. Leaves me a little short til my next pay day maybe, and it means I can't buy the cuddly Tifa off eBay without REALLY crippling myself, but I've been needing a new guitar for a long time.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2015)

project diva f 2nd


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 1, 2015)

Bought a small jar of peanut butter. Haven't had it in months


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jul 1, 2015)

Just Pre-Ordered Shovel Knight 3DS


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 1, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> Just Pre-Ordered Shovel Knight 3DS



Pre-ordered? I've had Shovel Knight on my 3DS for months. Are we talking a special edition console or something?


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 1, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> Pre-ordered? I've had Shovel Knight on my 3DS for months. Are we talking a special edition console or something?


Reatil edition http://gbatemp.net/threads/shovel-knight-is-going-retail.391898/


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 1, 2015)

Finally my suit for my sister's wedding is ready; gonna look smokiiiiiiin that day


----------



## Xexyz (Jul 1, 2015)

Majora's Mask 3D and Mortal Kombat X.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 1, 2015)

Just ordered an R4 for my 3DS, should be arriving on Saturday


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 1, 2015)

bought ape escape on the loose as my ecfw exploit game


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 1, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> bought ape escape on the loose as my ecfw exploit game


Oh shit that's the new CFW game? I've owned that game since like, 2010, Ima do that stuff now


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2015)

LOTS of stuff. too much to enumerate.

Life's things. new appartement, food, time and many many other junk I would need someday.

byebye 3 months worth of a full time job money  I'm poor until next thursday.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 2, 2015)

Dad brought me a ton of sweets from Norway :3

Edit: It's been two hours since. My stomach hurts and I think I'm going to puke.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Shawn Hook: Analog Love* album.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 3, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Oh shit that's the new CFW game? I've owned that game since like, 2010, Ima do that stuff now


As long you are on 3.50 or below, you are good to go


----------



## popokakapetu (Jul 3, 2015)

Today i bought these TWO games xDD


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 3, 2015)

Spoiler: I recently stopped at a Cumberland gas station:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 4, 2015)

Finally got around to actually buying The Last of Us Remaster for the PS4, there's a promo going on here for a digital code for $10, which clarky showed me. They're apparently shipping the actual card to your address, instead of digitally, but meh. I can wait a few days.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jul 4, 2015)

A free Bit Trip Presents... Runner2 Game. Thanks @omgpwn666!!!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 4, 2015)

finally got my bullet buttons, 1 gun metal color and 1 silver color.
 got my 2 pairs of metal analogs. unfortunately was sent orange/gold instead of silver. so im going to complain.


Spoiler


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2015)

Here's some shit I've bought in the last few months:


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 5, 2015)

Bought a White Ebgames refurbished Wii for my Nephew for $50 and hack it the moment i got home.
Will be giving it to him this week when i see him.


----------



## Issac (Jul 5, 2015)

popokakapetu said:


> Today i bought these TWO games xDD


There's no design difference in the game carts right? (longer plastic blip or anything)? What happens if you put Xenoblade in a regular 3DS? An error message or nothing?


----------



## popokakapetu (Jul 5, 2015)

Issac said:


> There's no design difference in the game carts right? (longer plastic blip or anything)? What happens if you put Xenoblade in a regular 3DS? An error message or nothing?


Well here is your answer:http://nintendoeverything.com/this-...lay-xenoblade-chronicles-3d-on-a-regular-3ds/


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jul 5, 2015)

Picked these up at Frys today


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 5, 2015)

I forgot also bought Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City(at staples) and Resistance Burning skies(at ebgames). Both new and both $10 each.
but the online code for Resistance is not working. I think someone stole the code from the 1 "New" copy of the game.
I hate Gamestop/EBgames and their "new" games that are not sealed


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 5, 2015)

Got some stuff at Japanizam (anime convention in Serbia)
- Attack on Titan vol. 3
- Death Note
- 6 "World of Computers" magazines for free (they were the sponsors)

Also got a free bottle of Coca-Cola



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2015)

Three cards that can be redeemed at the Calgary Stampede for either 60 tickets or a ride all day wristband.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 5, 2015)

emigre said:


> Here's some shit I've bought in the last few months:



Just seen your reflection. Are you Morpheus from The Matrix?


----------



## emigre (Jul 5, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Just seen your reflection. Are you Morpheus from The Matrix?



No. I have hair.


----------



## yusuo (Jul 5, 2015)

Samsung 50inch tv ue50h5000




And Panasonic SC-HTB680 350w Soundbar




http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 5, 2015)

Picked up a new copy of Rhythm Thief on 3DS. I had it ages ago but got stuck on the glider mission and gave up, but I saw it in CEX for a fiver and figured I'd take another shot at it.

Also picked up Civlization Revolution on PS3 for the wife. It was in Cash Gen with no price so the guy gave it to me for a quid 'cause he couldn't be bothered to look up its actual value. It's fairly rare in these parts. Not a bad game. Bit too easy to get stupidly OP though, the amount of times I've seen her destroy an army of French cavalry with a massive aerial assault, or sink a German galleon with a fleet of modern battleships...The game does have one redeeming feature though. The English can create Coventry as one of its cities (IE: the shithole we live in and hate with a passion), so if we play as anyone else, WE CAN NUKE COVENTRY. Unfortunately there are laws and practical restrictions that stop us doing so in person so we have to settle for this digital Armageddon....FOR NOW.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 5, 2015)

Resident Evil 5 and 6 for Steam, but gotta wait for the keys to come.

EDIT: Or not, got refunded from the shop for w/e reason. Contacted them to see what's wrong.



NikolaMiljevic said:


> Got some stuff at Japanizam (anime convention in Serbia)
> - Attack on Titan vol. 3
> - Death Note
> - 6 "World of Computers" magazines for free (they were the sponsors)
> ...


Really surprised that they are translating it in Serbian.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jul 5, 2015)

Picked this retro piece of puzzling


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 5, 2015)

Bought a Kindle + blue leather case







been awhile since i actually bothered reading a book on my own time, definitely worth the purchase. and the e-ink screen is glorious.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 5, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Resident Evil 5 and 6 for Steam, but gotta wait for the keys to come.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yeah, the third volume came out about a week ago, and new ones are coming out bi-monthly.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2015)

Bought another Raspberry Pi 2 today for my older bro's girlfriend. She was looking a media player that can stream stuff from some UPNP server they had set up and she took a looking to the Raspy Pi I had sitting my living room.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 6, 2015)

Garlic and paprika thin slice beef steaks. Delicious beyond all reason. My treat for how well my weight loss is going. Steak is actually fairly healthy if it's done right so provided I don't eat them all at once it doesn't really affect my diet any.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jul 6, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> Garlic and paprika thin slice beef steaks. Delicious beyond all reason




You just made me drool on my keyboard thx.....now where would one find these delicacies ?


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jul 6, 2015)

Purchased a 2nd hand iPad mini 1st gen for £90.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 6, 2015)

emigre said:


> Here's some shit I've bought in the last few months:


I can see yar


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> I can see yar



Feel free to fap over me


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 6, 2015)

emigre said:


> Feel free to fap over me


Already did


----------



## Langin (Jul 6, 2015)

Games, games and a controller o3o and hairy legs bellow my desk...


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 6, 2015)

I just got my drivers license


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jul 6, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> I just got my drivers license




"What a day...what a lovely day"


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2015)

Spoiler: Just some stuff that I recently bought from Walmart and Marden's (a bargain store in Maine):


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 6, 2015)

I got my new Phone, Droid Turbo. Charge goes for a couple of days if I'm careful.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 7, 2015)

50 bucks. The fuckin Megaman alone was worth more than that 

Look great with him posed next to it, look at the difference


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2015)

I bought quite a few things since I last posted (a month and a half ago), so prepare for a mega post! Note that these aren't particularly in order of purchase:

_Demon's Souls_ (PS3)- I started playing _Dark Souls_, but a couple hours in, and I couldn't force myself to play it before the original game that it succeeds. Really fun game, so far.
_Tales of Xillia_ (PS3)- $15 at Walmart. I've played a little of _Tales of the Abyss_ on the 3DS, but have no other real experience with the series. Pretty fun so far, and definitely a more interesting battle system than most JRPGs I've played.
_Grand Theft Auto IV: The Complete Edition_ (360)- $15 at Walmart. After a lifetime of avoiding GTA due to disinterest, I figured the time had finally come to give the series a shot. It's pretty fun so far, and the cinematic presentation is actually quite a bit better than I expected.
_Transformers: Fall of Cybertron_ (PS3)- I rather liked the first game on 360, so I figured to buy the sequel on PS3, so I could actually play the online component (I don't have gold). However, I absolutely _hate_ the fact that the aim and fire buttons are mapped to L1/R1, with no option to change it L2/R2. Seriously, why are full button mappings not a thing in video games? I don't care about the online mode THAT much, so I seriously might take it back to GameStop and exchange for the 360 version, before the 7 day return policy runs out.
_Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD Remaster_ (PS3)- $10 at Walmart. I tried the PS2 version a couple years back, and couldn't stand how juvenile the story felt, and how poorly paced the gameplay felt. But I'm a bit more open-minded about gaming than I used to be, so I figured I'd give it another shot. A couple hours in, I still think the presentation and voice acting is laughably bad, but let's see where it takes me.
_Shantae and the Pirate's Curse_ (Wii U eShop)- Yes, I already had it for the 3DS. No, I don't care. I really wanted to play a Zelda II/Metroid/Castlevania-like game, and really wanted to play on the big screen, for some reason. 
_Shovel Knight_ (PSN)- Yes, I already had this on 3DS, Wii U, and Steam. No, I don't care. I'm absolutely obsessed with this game.
_La-Mulana EX_ (Vita)- Looked like a cool Metroidvania, so I picked it up when it was on sale. Unfortunately, My PS Vita memory card unexpectedly died (I only had it for 6 months... dafuq?), so I won't be playing it for a while. 
_Zombie Incident_ (3DS eShop)- I don't always impulse buy games, but when I do, they're only $1.25 and at least remotely resemble Metroidvania titles.
_The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_ (Wii U VC)- I already have the Wii VC version, so upgrading to the Wii U version was only a couple dollars. Why not?
Bayonetta DLC for _Anarchy Reigns_ (PS3)- You guys probably know I love Bayonetta. Of course I bought this! 
Ryu, Roy, Lucas, and Dream Land 64 DLC for _Super Smash Bros._ (3DS/Wii U)- I couldn't care less about the mii fighter costumes, so I didn't bother getting the big bundle, but I did get the "cross-buy" bundles for the characters and stages.
Yoshi Amiibo (_Super Smash Bros. _version)- The addiction begins! And what better way to start than with my Smash 4 main?
Yoshi Amiibo (Mario series version)- In case you can't tell, I love Yoshi. I can't wait for the Yarn Yoshi amiibo!
Matinee movie ticket to see _Jurassic World_- The movie is pretty much a gritty reboot of _Super Mario World_. 
Food- _SO MUCH FOOD!_
Okay, I _think_ that's everything. Hopefully I didn't forget anything.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 7, 2015)

Nother Fivestar bluetooth speaker.
Cigarette dispensor in the shape of a bottle, that's me bf's bday gift from me c:
And.. the horrible news that me car is going RIP in a month.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 7, 2015)

I haven't actually shared anything that I purchased in here recently, so I guess I'll give a small update:

- Bought the character DLC and stage DLC for SSB 3DS. Screw the Mii stuff.
- Bought Hatsune Miku Project Dive F 2nd and Freedom Wars for my Vita for less than $30 total
- Just this morning I won an auction for FFX Vita for $17.50. I still had X-2 due to the whole digital download only thing, and I sold FFX after I beat it before for frustrating me. I'm willing to give it another go knowing what I'm doing though. I probably could have just bought a full bundle and sold off the X-2 code, but I'm lazy.
- Tales of Graces F became mine courtesy of the Big in Japan sale going on with EU PSN. It was only about $11 after currency conversion and such. I beat it once before from my roommate's copy and really enjoyed it, so I thought it was worth a purchase.
- Spec Ops: The Line for my PS3 because it was only $4
- Yakuza 4 because it was only $6 (I haven't started it yet)

That's all I can think of. I should really beat a game at some point. I'm closest with Spec Ops, so I'll probably finish that soon enough. The gameplay kind of blows, but the story is good, so I'd say I got my $4 worth.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> - Bought the character DLC and stage DLC for SSB 3DS. Screw the Mii stuff.


We're... kindred spirits, you... and I...


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 7, 2015)

$10 Variant copy of Metroid.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 7, 2015)

Just found a four leaf clover


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 8, 2015)

Spoiler: Some blueberry ice cream:


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 8, 2015)

Fiio X3 2nd Gen


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2015)

A iced capuccino from tim horton's


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> A iced capuccino from tim horton's


Did 2Hack add his special white cream to it?


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 8, 2015)

Pokemon Sleepwear http://i.imgur.com/TDVkFk6.jpg
Fire Emblem IF. Chose the Dark Side first.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 8, 2015)

SoundMagic E50 earphones


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 8, 2015)

got this case for $5, was looking for something similar to the logitech pgp


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 8, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> got this case for $5, was looking for something similar to the logitech pgp


I that case in black for my OG vita. Does a damn good job of protecting it


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jul 8, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Just found a four leaf clover




Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 8, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


I'll take it tomorrow, it's past midnight here right now and it's in the room where my grandma is sleeping right now xD


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 8, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Basically highlighting the main rule of the thread!!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 9, 2015)

Spoiler: I won this in a claw machine on the the first try:


----------



## Depravo (Jul 9, 2015)

This: http://www.amazon.co.uk/1TB-inch-Internal-Hard-Drive/dp/B0088PUEPK

I was too eager to install it to take a photo.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jul 9, 2015)

Got this on EBay few days ago


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 9, 2015)

Yesterday I went over to GameStop to swap the PS3 copy of _Transformers: Fall of Cybertron_ for a 360 copy, but I changed my mind and decided to get a couple different games instead.

_Kirby: Squeak Squad_ (DS)- One of the only Kirby games that I neither have nor have beaten, so I figured I'd pick it up. Plus, after playing so many heavy games lately (I just beat _Deus Ex: Human Revolution- Director's Cut_ on Wii U for the first time), it's nice to play a light and happy game. Plus, I just got suddenly fired from my job this morning, so I really need a dose of happy colors.
_The Last of Us_ (PS3)- Yes, this is the third time I've bought this game. First I picked it up for near full price at GameStop not long after release, and promptly returned it because I didn't think it was worth $55. Then I picked it up at a pawn shop for only $10 (when it was _still_ selling for $50 or so at other places), and gave up on it again and traded it in when I had no money for Smash 4. But I'm quite a bit more open-minded about games than I was a year ago, so I'll give it another shot. Actually I'm having much more fun, this time.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 9, 2015)

Ordered GH:WT for PC and got some food


----------



## Depravo (Jul 9, 2015)

New glasses. Made by Converse of all people.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jul 9, 2015)

A Chromecast.

First thing I did was run Kodi with the Genesis plugin on my tablet, and for reasons I can't figure out, watched Sharknado 2. It worked reasonably well.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 9, 2015)

I got myself Splatoon for the Wii-U.
I didn't play it yet, the reason being, my kids got addicted to it and play it always 
But when watching them, it looks damned fun 



Sychophantom said:


> A Chromecast.
> 
> First thing I did was run Kodi with the Genesis plugin on my tablet, and for reasons I can't figure out, watched Sharknado 2. It worked reasonably well.


Well, i use plex to stream to my chromecast , works perfect! Kodi is great, but not with a chromecast, you're better of using an android TV or AppleTV2 jailbreaked and XBMC on it, or the Windows 8.1 in a box setups  if you want to use Kodi.


----------



## blindseer (Jul 10, 2015)

My inner nerd is screaming


Spoiler









Edit: my inner photographer is crying at the low quality of the photo... 
Anyways Robotech Macross Saga Complete and Stargate SG1 Complete Collection


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 10, 2015)

Spoiler: Just some stuff that I recently bought at Walmart:


----------



## Sychophantom (Jul 10, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> Well, i use plex to stream to my chromecast , works perfect! Kodi is great, but not with a chromecast, you're better of using an android TV or AppleTV2 jailbreaked and XBMC on it, or the Windows 8.1 in a box setups  if you want to use Kodi.



For some reason, I've never liked Plex. I think it's from it being paid software seemingly at random. 
I also never got around to jailbreaking my ATV2. 

The Chromecast was 20 bucks and it worked with my phone and Android tablet. It is easy enough for my girlfriend to use with Kodi, so it'll do until I get around to making something better.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 10, 2015)

Sychophantom said:


> For some reason, I've never liked Plex. I think it's from it being paid software seemingly at random.
> I also never got around to jailbreaking my ATV2.
> 
> The Chromecast was 20 bucks and it worked with my phone and Android tablet. It is easy enough for my girlfriend to use with Kodi, so it'll do until I get around to making something better.


Yupz, i use plex non paid, missing some options but it'll do for me till i have setup my RPi2 as full automatic usenet downloader (SickRage/Couchpotato/SabNZBD+) and mediacentre (Kodi) (there are a few hickups i need to overcome, before it's fully working.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 10, 2015)

I have a job interview on Monday!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 10, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I have a job interview on Monday!


Son, a job isn't something you get: It's something that takes your life away from you. 

Joking aside, good luck! I unexpectedly got fired yesterday immediately after coming back from vacation, so I'm in desperate need of finding interviews myself right now.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 10, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Son, a job isn't something you get: It's something that takes your life away from you.
> 
> Joking aside, good luck! I unexpectedly got fired yesterday immediately after coming back from vacation, so I'm in desperate need of finding interviews myself right now.


I'm so sorry to hear you got fired!  

Thanks for ruining my day.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 10, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you got fired!
> 
> Thanks for ruining my day.


Huh? I was teasing you, dude. Sorry, I didn't mean to upset you.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 10, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Huh? I was teasing you, dude. Sorry, I didn't mean to upset you.


I'm joking, too! Right back at you, my friend! 

EDIT: Realized I shouldn't use caps lock outside of EOF, so I fixed it.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 10, 2015)

I got a backpack!


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jul 10, 2015)

$6 for Wii games all complete & Terraria for Vita


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 10, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm joking, too! Right back at you, my friend!
> 
> EDIT: Realized I shouldn't use caps lock outside of EOF, so I fixed it.



There's some things you shouldn't use outside of EOF, and there's some thing you shouldn't use at all.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 10, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> There's some things you shouldn't use outside of EOF, and there's some thing you shouldn't use at all.


I know, lmao. I was talking to someone on my status with caps and the 2 DAY format, forgot to turn it off and posted it there. Sorry for being a nuisance. 

*posted it there as in used my caps here


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 10, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I know, lmao. I was talking to someone on my status with caps and the 2 DAY format, forgot to turn it off and posted it there. Sorry for being a nuisance.



I know what you did. I can see into the past.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 10, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I know what you did. I can see into the past.


Yep, as in my edit history.

So how are you, today?
EDIT1: Never mind, that makes my THREAD GO OFFF TOPICCCC
I'll ask you later.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 11, 2015)

Went gameboy hunting





Also got some new shirts, one of which I ordered and knew what I was getting, the other two were mystery shirts. Actually really like the mystery shirts I got!


Spoiler









^ this is the shirt I knew I was getting. I adore it. 





This mystery shirt was a pleasant surprise. Really funny, I like it. 






This one was also a pleasant surprise, as a Goonies fan~


----------



## mashers (Jul 11, 2015)

Got my copy of Cubic Ninja today, ready for the release of Ninjhax 2.0. Now if you'll excuse me I have to keep refreshing smealum's Twitter feed


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2015)

I just got back from the Calgary Stampede, we got this picture of me, my sister and my dad on the Crazy Mouse.


Spoiler: This is the only picture I have with me in it on my computer so far










Obviously not the best picture of me, but uh... Should I post it on the Temper pics thread?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 12, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I just got back from the Calgary Stampede, we got this picture of me, my sister and my dad on the Crazy Mouse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is the only picture I have with me in it on my computer so far
> ...


Your sister looks like a 30 something year old man with her beard and sunglasses...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 12, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I just got back from the Calgary Stampede, we got this picture of me, my sister and my dad on the Crazy Mouse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is the only picture I have with me in it on my computer so far
> ...


This photo is TOOOOOO cute. Lovely family


----------



## Rubyheart (Jul 12, 2015)

A USB N64 controller, a mayflash 3in1 controller to USB adapter, and  PS2 controller are all on the list of recent game related acquisitions.  I have a few decades worth of games to catch up on.


----------



## ars25 (Jul 12, 2015)

bought this at my local flea market for $5


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 13, 2015)

ars25 said:


> bought this at my local flea market for $5


Does it work well? I've heard so many mixed reviews of third party imitation console/PC gamepads.


----------



## ars25 (Jul 13, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Does it work well? I've heard so many mixed reviews of third party imitation console/PC gamepads.


for my purposes it works fine (which is emulators with the occasional stepmania.) the only thing i have some trouble is the abxy buttons as you need to press on them not to hard but a light push won't regester at times. other than that i really don't have a problem even with the clicky noise you hear when you press the middle of the dpad which to alot of people irritates them


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 15, 2015)

Spoiler: new lighter











Got it from @Henrik cause me helped him loads of times.
Cheers lad ;D I love it!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 16, 2015)

New wearing shoes, and new fancy shoes to wear at my sister's wedding. Also got


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 16, 2015)

It's been a while since I posted here, so here we go:



Spoiler: Games, for GC, Wii and PS2











Spoiler: DS and 3DS games





 







Spoiler: And this HUGE poutine! I swear I got content for my money!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 16, 2015)

I recently got a PSP 1000 and dual MicroSD memory card adaptor for it as well  So many games so much hacking!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 16, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I recently got a PSP 1000 and dual MicroSD memory card adaptor for it as well  So many games so much hacking!


I wonder, does the dual memory card adapter works well and is fiable?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It's been a while since I posted here, so here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh good games, bruh. You'll love NSMB2 and LOZ:ST.

Did you get that poutine from Popeyes? I love their poutine, n****.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 16, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Did you get that poutine from Popeyes? I love their poutine, n****.


Nope, it was from "Chez Lily" or "Lily's" in english. I swear, their food is fantastic! Gross, but worth the cardiac attack


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I wonder, does the dual memory card adapter works well and is fiable?


I have been using it for about a week now and thus far been working amazing! I am even using two different MicroSD cards (32GB Class 10 and 16GB Class 2, the only two I have right now.) with no speed problems nor anything else. I am even playing Type-0 without a single problem.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 16, 2015)

I got a soda


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh I forgot those Genesis games. I don't have a Sega yet, though


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 16, 2015)

It is done. Paypal instant transfer my ass.


----------



## mar789 (Jul 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I wonder, does the dual memory card adapter works well and is fiable?



I've had mine for over a year or two at this point and have hundreds of hours on it. I find it works just as good as any official memory card. The only problem I have with it is if you go into the higher amounts of memory it takes a couple seconds to load the games on the home screen. I have two 64GB cards in mine and it's just a little slow on loading, so I assume if you went lower you wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 16, 2015)

Worms World Party Remaster released today, so I bought the fuck out of it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 16, 2015)

Traded a bunch of 3DS and DS games as well as exchange the 8GB and got my 64GB card for the PSTV.

It's gonna have a ton of games installed. 

Oh, I also bought a physical copy of Loco Roco for PSP (the voucher remaining was £1.50 and I bought it with it).


----------



## loco365 (Jul 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Spoiler: And this HUGE poutine! I swear I got content for my money!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21599


That looks fucking delicious. I love poutines myself, Costco and New York Fries have the best ones IMO.

I just finally got a GC adapter for my Wii U, and I found it also works on Dolphin, so I'll be playing some more GameCube on my computer once I replace it!

Edit: Oh, hey, 4000 posts.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 16, 2015)

Bought myself a red DS Lite with an R4 card, great condition, off eBay for a mere £23.51. I was going to buy a few DS games from CEX, notably Castlevania Portait Of Ruin, but I figured that instead of spending £30 on 4 games I could spent about the same getting ALL the games  From what I understand the R4 was a decent enough card by the end, and this saves time figuring out how to hack my 3DS, if such a thing is even possible. This saves me the hassle of tracking down rare and expensive titles like Order Of Ecclesia or The World Ends With You, both of which are borderline impossible to acquire around here. Any quick pointers on using the R4 card? I had a Cyclo DS Evo back in the DS Lite days, is there any major difference?

I also took a chunk out of my savings to renew my SIA security badges. Kind of necessary given that I can't work without them. Pain in the arse having to spend over £300 just for the right to keep my job, but needs must I suppose.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 16, 2015)

I went to Walmart yesterday, and bought two sticks of deodorant for a few dollars, as well as _Deadpool_ (360) for $10. I'm unemployed and don't want to spend money, but I made an exception for a game I actually wanted, since it was even cheaper new at Walmart than the cheapest copy new or used on Amazon. I actually used to have this game, but it's one of many I let my ex keep when I moved out, so I haven't had it for a while. Now I can actually beat it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 16, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> Any quick pointers on using the R4 card? I had a Cyclo DS Evo back in the DS Lite days, is there any major differences?


That depends on the R4.  Unless you know for certain exactly what R4 it is, a reproduction of an original or a clone, it's hard to say anything.


----------



## emigre (Jul 16, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> That depends on the R4.  Unless you know for certain exactly what R4 it is, a reproduction of an original or a clone, it's hard to say anything.



My time machine worked and I'm back in 2011?


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 17, 2015)

Other stuff today: Freedom Planet Steam and a WiiU Pro Controller.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 17, 2015)

I went to grab something for mom from the grocery store, and decided to rent a blu-ray from Redbox while I was there. I chose _Ex Machina_ and, for some reason, they decided to give me a promo for a free one-night game rental. Cool! So I chose _Saints Row: Gat Out of Hell_ (PS3), since it's so short (not that there was a big selection, anyway), and am trying to power through it and watch _Ex Machina_ before 9pm tomorrow.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 17, 2015)

Some cold drink, Rockstar and Poppers


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 17, 2015)

A week or so ago my Rosewill mechanical keyboard started dying (and finally died a couple days ago) so I decided to waste money on a new keyboard 

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-920-006385/dp/B00N3OELPU/

Though it only cost me $129 cuz of a gift card I had sitting on my Amazon account for aggggges. It's a surprisingly nice keyboard, all and all, and I really like the RGBs on them (I have the keys set so it's a static red then flashes green when you hit the keys, it's pretty damn cool ) and the custom switches Logitech cooked up feel surprisingly nice.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 17, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> That depends on the R4.  Unless you know for certain exactly what R4 it is, a reproduction of an original or a clone, it's hard to say anything.



Well here's the image from eBay. Any way to tell from that? 



Spoiler












It was shown working in the other photos. Out of curiosity, what difference does it make if it's a clone or not? I checked out a website that told me the different types of R4 card but only identified them by the box, and no mention was made as to any actual difference in performance. Provided it plays games and doesn't die on me I couldn't care less if it's an 'official' one or not.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 17, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> Well here's the image from eBay. Any way to tell from that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clones from the DS era of flash carts were really touch and go. Some of them only have official support for games through 2009. Others are only good for maybe some of 2010. This goes on and on as one off clones were released that matched support at the time, but were never developed upon further. There was thankfully an alternative more one size fits all firmware that was developed, developed off of YSMenu, but it wasn't a foolproof solution for every cart, as it was sometimes hard to tell exactly what a cart was a clone of. The DS era of flash carts was a tricky, tricky time with a lot of disappointed people being very dependent upon patches for basically every new game that released.

Regardless, you hit the jackpot there are far as R4 cards go. That looks like the same 1:1 Original R4 reproduction that I've been using in my DSlite for over the past five years. All you really need is to get the latest Wood firmware, toss it on the microSD card, and you'll be good to go. It basically supports 100% game compatibility from my use of it, so you should be fine.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 17, 2015)

Traded Cars 2 3DS for a broken white DS Lite, gonna post a pic when it arrives. By "broken", I mean that the hinge doesn't hold the position, and there are a few dead pixels on the top screen, but oh well, it's only going to be used by my 9 year old sister so we can play together using DS download play. 

Edit:

Here are the pictures that the seller sent me:


Spoiler


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yesterday i got Guitar Hero World Tour on PC. Hey i pirated the game a long time ago and i felt like it was finally time to own an original copy of the game.

Even though i already own the game on PS3


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 17, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Traded Cars 2 3DS for a broken white DS Lite, gonna post a pic when it arrives. By "broken", I mean that the hinge doesn't hold the position, and there are a few dead pixels on the top screen, but oh well, it's only going to be used by my 9 year old sister so we can play together using DS download play.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Here are the pictures that the seller sent me:


Same place my DS Lite is broken at.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 17, 2015)

Traded my old Xl and a couple shit tier games to gamestop, and ended up getting a New 3DS XL for $20 outta my pocket~


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 18, 2015)

I picked up _Under Night In-Birth Exe: Late_ (PS3) and _Soul Calibur V_ (PS3) off the "Knockout" sale PSN had yesterday. I've never been into fighting games besides Smash Bros., and don't have any real experience with them except a few minutes each with various Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat games, so I figured it was time to expand my horizons. I admit, I'm a bit nervous since I'm terrible at memorizing button inputs, etc, but I'm determined to learn. 

I'll also probably pick up a few games off the sci-fi flash sale they're having... Again, despite promising I wouldn't spend money while unemployed. CURSE YOU PSN SALES!!!


----------



## elmoemo (Jul 18, 2015)

The iPhone 6 I'm writing on lol


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 18, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> The iPhone 6 I'm writing on lol


I'm so sorry! ;0;


----------



## migles (Jul 18, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Traded Cars 2 3DS for a broken white DS Lite, gonna post a pic when it arrives. By "broken", I mean that the hinge doesn't hold the position, and there are a few dead pixels on the top screen, but oh well, it's only going to be used by my 9 year old sister so we can play together using DS download play.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



i am sorry for your sister 
at least i hope you are the one who will play on that


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 18, 2015)

migles said:


> i am sorry for your sister
> at least i hope you are the one who will play on that


We'll see, I already told her that if she doesn't like it, she can use my 3DS when we're playing together  The DS Lite should be arriving on Tuesday


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 18, 2015)

I wouldn't say I 'bought' anything but since my DS Lite and R4 card should arrive in a couple of days, I spent my morning kitting out one of my multitude of microSD cards with as many games as I could cram on there, the latest Wood firmware I could find, etc. Out of curiosity, are all the DS emulators for Windows total garbage, or is my laptop just a bag of wank? Everyting runs sooooooooooooooooooooo slow. Ever tried playing Sonic Colours in slow motion? Kind of defeats the point of it, really.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 18, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> I wouldn't say I 'bought' anything but since my DS Lite and R4 card should arrive in a couple of days, I spent my morning kitting out one of my multitude of microSD cards with as many games as I could cram on there, the latest Wood firmware I could find, etc. Out of curiosity, are all the DS emulators for Windows total garbage, or is my laptop just a bag of wank? Everyting runs sooooooooooooooooooooo slow. Ever tried playing Sonic Colours in slow motion? Kind of defeats the point of it, really.


Just to note, I hope you only loaded up a 2GB microSD card. The original R4 doesn't support SDHC which is its one drawback and literally the only reason it has flat out been given away and sold for as little as $1 by Chinese shops before. And for some reason, DS emulation just doesn't seem to work brilliantly on computers from my experience, and I've never understood why considering DraStic on my phone runs DS games at full speed without issue.


----------



## andrew weeks (Jul 18, 2015)

Three weeks ago i bough a  N3DS fw 9.0 at Carrefour. It cost me 168 euros (i live in Spain). A week later i found it at Media Markt.It was 161 eur!!!!However, i didnt change it because of the firmware of my current console. Then when i was trying to play Smash Bros it asked me to update to 9.5. I activated firmlaunch, it wasn´t working for some dammn reason, so i finally updated (i also had the sky3ds, so the problem wasn´t that big. When Reinand CFW (with its wonderful emunand) was released, i had no reason to keep an 9.8 fw N3DS so i decided to refund and look for a new one with 9.0-9.2. FUUUUUUUU*****  MY TICKET DISAPPEARED!!!I am still regreting that error.

 So guys never lose your tickets and make copies of it if possible


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 18, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Just to note, I hope you only loaded up a 2GB microSD card. The original R4 doesn't support SDHC which is its one drawback and literally the only reason it has flat out been given away and sold for as little as $1 by Chinese shops before. And for some reason, DS emulation just doesn't seem to work brilliantly on computers from my experience, and I've never understood why considering DraStic on my phone runs DS games at full speed without issue.



Funny you should say that, I loaded up an old 2GB MSD earlier but was debating if I could be bothered fishing out my 8GB version. Guess now I don't have to  I have my laptop for storage anyway so I can always switch out roms and save files as needed. I've already got about 15 games on the card, including massive games like Pokemon and Final Fantasy Tactics A2, I should be good to go for a year or so.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 18, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> Funny you should say that, I loaded up an old 2GB MSD earlier but was debating if I could be bothered fishing out my 8GB version. Guess now I don't have to  I have my laptop for storage anyway so I can always switch out roms and save files as needed. I've already got about 15 games on the card, including massive games like Pokemon and Final Fantasy Tactics A2, I should be good to go for a year or so.


You should use NDS Tokyo Trim to trim your roms before putting them on the card, saves up a lot of space most of the time


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 19, 2015)

I picked up a handful of other games between PSN's sales and a visit to GameStop.

_Borderlands_ (Ultimate Edition) (PS3)- Digitally from the flash sale, and includes all four major DLCs. Now between this and PS+ I have both the first two games, and should probably try them out.
_Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix_ (PS3)- Digitally from the Knockout sale on PSN, another foray into fighting games, as I mentioned in my last post.
_Teslagrad_ (PS3)- Digitally from the flash sale, I've been meaning to try this since it came out on Wii U. Should be fun to try out. It certainly looks interesting.
_Bulletstorm_ (360)- I almost bought this for $5 off the PSN flash sale, but my "Unreal Engine on PS3" senses were tingling, so I did some research and found that the PS3 version is a bit worse than the 360 version. Further research showed that the only multiplayer mode was a co-op horde mode that I didn't care about, and that I could get it $0.50 cheaper at GameStop for 360. Since I was heading out close to a GameStop anyway, I figured to go pick a copy up. Lucky me, the copy I got looked like it was barely used.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 20, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Huh? I was teasing you, dude. Sorry, I didn't mean to upset you.


It just hit me, I meant to clarify that by ruining my day is the NEWS that you got fired... LOL

(hoping this post merges) 
I got $350 for Eid the other day, was so excited to buy a bunch of games for my 3DS and PS3. But, just like every year; that did not happen.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 20, 2015)

A keyboard. For keyboarding on the PS4.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 20, 2015)

Depravo said:


> A keyboard. For keyboarding on the PS4.


I legit just discovered there are keyboards like this. Wow.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 20, 2015)

Depravo said:


> A keyboard. For keyboarding on the PS4.


Hurr hurr what now PC mustard race. /s


----------



## Depravo (Jul 20, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Hurr hurr what now PC mustard race. /s


It's only for chatting, not controlling.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 20, 2015)

Depravo said:


> It's only for chatting, not controlling.


How much was it for? Might get it


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 20, 2015)

I got pancakes


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 20, 2015)

Depravo said:


> It's only for chatting, not controlling.


That's a shame. You'd think with the common compatibility with keyboards on consoles nowadays, they'd make keyboard and mouse an optional control method in most games.

Then again, only one of the consoles (Xbone) is JUST NOW adding universal key rebinding, so I guess I shouldn't expect so much.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 20, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> How much was it for? Might get it


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-Wireless-Keyboard-QWERTY-Layout/dp/B00XJ3LVPI



xwatchmanx said:


> That's a shame. You'd think with the common compatibility with keyboards on consoles nowadays, they'd make keyboard and mouse an optional control method in most games.


FFXIV (for which I bought it) is indeed compatible with keyboard/mouse input. However where my TV is mounted on the wall and the chair I sit in wouldn't be suitable.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 20, 2015)

I bought Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth 1 on the psn flash sale yesterday. I'm usually more of a physical copies type of person but $6 was a great price and given the nature of the game I wasn't sure if I wanted to invest much money into it. I quite like it so far, the mechanics are pretty interesting and I enjoy the references and humor. It seems like there will be alot to do.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 20, 2015)

I got a new travel bag (well new to me)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 21, 2015)

Finally got L.A Noire and the Rockstar Pass with it on PSN store. A game I was dying to play. A game I was fucking asking to gameshare on the PS3 forum. All for $10.48! NO TAX!


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 21, 2015)

Got this as a deal on prime day


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 21, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> View attachment 21839
> Got this as a deal on prime day


Lucky asshole. I want a PS4 so bad but my sister destroyed it in response of my brother destroying her laptop because she took away his network adapter.  

My brother-in-law got this exact PS4 with a deal of trading his original PS4 in and paying a few extra bucks. Lucky guy.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 21, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Lucky asshole. I want a PS4 so bad but my sister destroyed it in response of my brother destroying her laptop because she took away his network adapter.
> 
> My brother-in-law got this exact PS4 with a deal of trading his original PS4 in and paying a few extra bucks. Lucky guy.


That really sucks man. Makes me glad I don't have siblings lol


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 21, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 21, 2015)

I canceled my preorder of the new ghost recon game. I'll repreorder it when it has a release date.
I Preordered the Collectors edition of Destiny the taken king for ps4.
Got a Limited edition Collectors coin for preordering Assassin's Creed Syndicate.
Bought a HP k4000 bluetooth keyboard off of newegg for $10
Bought Fist of the North Star Ken's Rage for $5. its a crappy game.
Bought Disgaea 3 and 4, $20 for both.
Bought Castlevania Lords of Shadow and Time Shift, $20 for both.
Bought the Humble Bundle Mobile Bundle it has alot of good neogeo games.
Bought the L.A Noir Season pass of the PSN Sale. i already had the game on disk so i didn't buy it on psn
Went to see Inside Out with my sister and her son last week. It was an ok movie, Pixar's made better IMO.


Spoiler


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 21, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Lucky asshole. I want a PS4 so bad but my sister destroyed it in response of my brother destroying her laptop because she took away his network adapter.
> 
> My brother-in-law got this exact PS4 with a deal of trading his original PS4 in and paying a few extra bucks. Lucky guy.



Your siblings sound like the piss giggles.



Sheimi said:


> Spoiler



What is that exactly? A cover of sorts?


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 21, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> Your siblings sound like the piss giggles.
> 
> 
> 
> What is that exactly? A cover of sorts?


OnePlus. Took a pic of the box. Too lazy to take a picture of the phone.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 21, 2015)

Never took a pic of my NEW3DS, figured I'd share. Decal'd it with some Tetris stickys.

Also got Xenoblade.

Also Also, spent 7 bucks on 4 more 3DS themes, I love them.
They're on my Instagram here.

Final Also, got like 2 or 3 eshop games. 32gb SD card is getting dangerously close to full


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 21, 2015)

Picked up a steelcase leap chair for $150 and some small recording headphones.


----------



## Miney (Jul 22, 2015)

Miney said:


> Picked up some other stuff too, FX 8320 & R9 290. Got a GTX 680 Superclocked for free.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I realized my mistake and upgraded myself to a 4790K, which is on its way.


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2015)

This nice sofa 


Spoiler









And this delicious dinner  Mango chipotle is the best spices to put on steaks 


Spoiler


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jul 23, 2015)

Just purchased payday 2 & Lego marvel superheros for Xbox one. Also got a preownd kinect 2 Xbox one for my little brother.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 23, 2015)

A new PC for when I want to get things done and an Acer C720 Chromebook for general use around the house to replace my old "all-in-one" XPS laptop. I missed being productive on a proper PC.

Chromebook's are so underrated, great little device for £124.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 23, 2015)

CPU: Intel Core i7-5930K 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Nepton 280L 122.5 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Thermal Compound: Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste 
Motherboard: ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard 
Memory: Crucial 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  
Storage: Toshiba  3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ Video Card (2-Way SLI)  x 2
Case: Cooler Master Storm Trooper ATX Full Tower Case
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 1300W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
Optical Drive: LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro OEM (64-bit)

Logitech G700s mouse, screws for the PC, 3 SATA connectors, 6 SATA III cables, Power Cord, HDMI Cable, and the Samurai Cop Blu-Ray!


----------



## Depravo (Jul 23, 2015)

A hands-free object transportation system.



Spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 23, 2015)

I picked up _Guilty Gear Xrd -SIGN- _ (PS3) from GameStop yesterday. So far, it's not as overwhelming as I thought. And having an actual tutorial in a fighting game really helped.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2015)

SEGA Genesis, mint condition, 30$


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 23, 2015)

Bought myself a few shiny bits to keep myself amused because the jackass jerkweed spunk gargler I bought my DS Lite +R4 card from hasn't even shipped the bloody thing after over a week. And since its being sent by second class post, even if he makes good on his promise to get it in the mail tomorrow then it still won't be here for about a week. So while I wait for the ability to play the DS roms I should have been playing as of today, I grabbed....

- Sonic Unleashed (PS3). Not the best Sonic game but it's fun enough to keep me amused for a few hours. I can see why people would dislike the night stages but I don't actually mind them, they're not what I play Sonic for but they're not bad entertainment, just not what I look for.
- Streets of Rage 2 3D Classic. I have an almost complete collection of the 3D Classics on my 3DS XL, it's like having my childhood in my pocket. Sonic 2 is out soon, right?
- Family Guy season 14. It was only a fiver.
- Box set of the Tarantino movies. I actually only needed a copy of Kill Bill volume 2 since the wife is going mental at part 1 being on Netflix but not part 2 so she doesn't know how the story ends. The dvd for Kill Bill Volume 2 was £2.50, the box set of both Kill Bill movies, Jackie Brown, Pulp Fiction and Reservior Dogs was only 99p. Gee, let me think.
- Need For Speed The Run (PS3). Wife hurt herself tripping on some blocks Freya left laying around so I got her this to cheer her up.  Added bonus, it was only £2. 

True, the wife benefits more from most of these than I do, but when she's happy I get....alternative rewards


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> True, the wife benefits more from most of these than I do, but when she's happy I get....alternative rewards


 What kind of rewards?


----------



## popokakapetu (Jul 24, 2015)

TLOZ:SS for 5 Pound!!!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ace Combat Assault Horizon Limited Edition and Need For Speed Undercover on PS3 for 99p each.


----------



## boomario (Jul 24, 2015)

Bought a Arduino Uno R3 that i needed, any good project ideas?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 24, 2015)

50 Litres of RO water for my new shrimp tank.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 24, 2015)

This mario doll. See what I did here?


----------



## Issac (Jul 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This mario doll. See what I did here?
> View attachment 22009


Whut, Mario on Sega?!?! ;D

I recently bought Arkham Horror, so that I can play board games... with myself...


----------



## 2Hack (Jul 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What kind of rewards?


Extra sugar in his coffee. What did you expect, you creep?

Got some deodorant, and some sour patch kids+a couple drinks from Starbucks. I was a cunt to my friend yesterday and felt so bad about it, so I got her the treats and made sure to give her a hug. Otherwise, 10$ for a couple Chai Latte's is robbery x.x

Also got my first pay cheque from my job. Have been working for almost 4 weeks now, so it's nice to finally get the first pay out of the way, and work towards the next ones.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Extra sugar in his coffee. What did you expect, you creep?
> 
> Got some deodorant, and some sour patch kids+a couple drinks from Starbucks. I was a cunt to my friend yesterday and felt so bad about it, so I got her the treats and made sure to give her a hug. Otherwise, 10$ for a couple Chai Latte's is robbery x.x
> 
> Also got my first pay cheque from my job. Have been working for almost 4 weeks now, so it's nice to finally get the first pay out of the way, and work towards the next ones.


Things are going well for you, moneytary? It's nice to know you can finally do your own stuff.


----------



## 2Hack (Jul 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Things are going well for you, moneytary? It's nice to know you can finally do your own stuff.


This was the first one, so we'll see. I start school once again in September and I still need to apply for student loans. I spent $200 on clothes yesterday while stress shopping. I'll post picks later. But that's also not a very smart decision.

I haven't moved out yet, so we'll see how I cope in the real world once I finally do. Need to figure out funding, and emergency fund as well before it all goes down. 

Maybe I should start scouting places to live now? Hmmm.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> This was the first one, so we'll see. I start school once again in September and I still need to apply for student loans. I spent $200 on clothes yesterday while stress shopping. I'll post picks later. But that's also not a very smart decision.
> 
> I haven't moved out yet, so we'll see how I cope in the real world once I finally do. Need to figure out funding, and emergency fund as well before it all goes down.
> 
> Maybe I should start scouting places to live now? Hmmm.


The only advice I have to you: Take your time


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Extra sugar in his coffee. What did you expect, you creep?
> 
> Got some deodorant, and some sour patch kids+a couple drinks from Starbucks. I was a cunt to my friend yesterday and felt so bad about it, so I got her the treats and made sure to give her a hug. Otherwise, 10$ for a couple Chai Latte's is robbery x.x
> 
> Also got my first pay cheque from my job. Have been working for almost 4 weeks now, so it's nice to finally get the first pay out of the way, and work towards the next ones.



Welcome to the grind Bro


----------



## Issac (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh I also bought these on vinyl:





Belle & Sebastian - The Boy With The Arab Strap




Desaparecidos - Payola (Limited edition to 1000, with cut out black parts)


----------



## blindseer (Jul 27, 2015)

Now to watch them all...


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 27, 2015)

SG1 FTW!


----------



## blindseer (Jul 28, 2015)

mech said:


> SG1 FTW!


My all time favorite tv show. Ah the times when the SciFi channel actually played Science Fiction shows.... Good times man.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just got a "Nntendo Consoles" 3DS theme from @hippy dave 



Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 28, 2015)

New Internet
New HD NextBox
and, yeah.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh my FUCKING GOD. GUYS. GUYSSSS

I
BOUGHT
A
JAPANESE
NEW
NINTENDO
3DS!

I also got Pokemon OR and Super Smash Bros 4. I plan on getting Mario Kart 7 and a Gateway 3DS(For Homebrew and whatnot... heh...)


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jul 29, 2015)

Last week, Although it's my prelims week, I bought Jstars and Hyperdimension neptunia. I still didn't open the package becuase i'll play it after the prelims and university week. I'm still busy but i'm excited to play it!


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 30, 2015)

Forgot to post this. I still need to get the first one. At a loss when my PSP and launch 3ds was stolen. http://i.imgur.com/kwOGLTT.jpg


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2015)

FUck yeah, just got 2 Dark Pit Amiibos <З
And a Link Amiibo for me bro~


----------



## mar789 (Jul 30, 2015)

Just bought a N3DS and some Yu-Gi-Oh cards last week off Amazon. Luckily the 3DS came with 9.0.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2015)

Got Metal Slug 1, X and 3 for my iPod touch since they were on sale for $1.29 each.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2015)

An AV cable for my SEGA Genesis. RF connections are crap ._.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 31, 2015)

Got a new phone, LG E610


----------



## popokakapetu (Jul 31, 2015)

E-shop version of TLOZcarina of Time


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 1, 2015)

A good friend of mine sent this to me, originally was supposed to be American, but I got the Japanese version instead, and I can read it  too! 



Spoiler


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 1, 2015)

just got this review item, unfortunately the cheapest cpu it takes is $400


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 2, 2015)

This is not the exact one I found but my dad found his old beer pitcher he thought he got rid off.

It's kinda cool





Big difference is that his the "beerr that made Milwaukee" is red not white


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 2, 2015)

I got these 5 shirts.
















COUPONS BRO


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 2, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I got these 5 shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shirts bruh!


----------



## Depravo (Aug 3, 2015)

A custom print t-shirt.






The first person to identify the symbol wins an Internet.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 3, 2015)

Spoiler: I got Pokemon Naranja:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 4, 2015)

Bought a Core2Duo T7700 for an old Acer Extensa 5230e to replace the old ass Celeron 900 it has now. Want to see if that'll help fix it's terrible performance.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 4, 2015)

Picked up Dark Souls 2 for £7.49. It was in the reduced aisle because it's missing its original box, but the disc is mint so who cares? 
Just bought the guitar grip for the DS Lite so I can add the Guitar Hero On Tour games to the R4 card. Only cost £3 on eBay.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 5, 2015)

Some Xbox 1 games and an Xbox One game. 

Heh...


----------



## mar789 (Aug 5, 2015)

I pre-ordered Rare Replay, unfortunately Amazon hates me and as soon as it was released changed my on the day shipping till two weeks later and charged me for it. They will be hearing from me.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2015)

Purchased a new car week orso ago, gun pick it up today c:
95k KM, rock solid car <З


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 6, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> snip



No anti-aliasing?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2015)

I dun live in France so it not a pic of me car lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2015)

Acer inspire. 90$
For my GF :3


----------



## migles (Aug 7, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: I got Pokemon Naranja:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22514 View attachment 22513


i wanted it, but come on, it says licensed by nintendo >:C
so, because the lying message i give it less points >:C
it seems pretty awesome for a hack, can't remember i purchased a fake cartridge that comes with a full custom box and even a manual...


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 7, 2015)

migles said:


> i wanted it, but come on, it says licensed by nintendo >:C
> so, because the lying message i give it less points >:C
> it seems pretty awesome for a hack, can't remember i purchased a fake cartridge that comes with a full custom box and even a manual...


I am going to bid on some more fake Pokemon games on eBay Soon™.


----------



## Issac (Aug 7, 2015)

Bought even more music on vinyl: 
Anna von Hausswolff - Ceremony
Belle & Sebastian - Storytelling
Khruangbin - History of Flight EP 

I also bought a book called: "This book is full of spiders, seriously don't touch it" by David Wong (the sequel to John Dies at the End)

and lastly I got two books signed, but they're not released outside Sweden, and they don't really have a translatable title either. It's an interesting series though, by Lars Wilderäng, where a fine dust spreads throughout the world and kills electrical things. It's about prepping, and how society is depending on electricity (phones, banks, money, cars, flights, key cards, information, etc.)... 

And lastly, here's Anna with a song, preformed on KEXP in Seattle:


----------



## migles (Aug 7, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I am going to bid on some more fake Pokemon games on eBay Soon™.


and send them to me? :3
i didn't had birthday presents for more than 2 years now :'(


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 7, 2015)

Went to grab a new suit from the tailor and also bought a new leather belt. <3
Well, not that those matter over here, so I'll also mention the games I bought this month:

Super Robot Wars D and Super Robot Wars W, managed to order them at a really nice price, it'll take a few weeks until I finally get them though. ='(


----------



## Procyon (Aug 7, 2015)

Pokémon AS


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2015)

A Canon HD camera: 80$




 


Also, why isn't this topic stickied? It belongs to the stickies


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 8, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/CVrBFSs.jpg
and I didn't have to pay $70+ for the Amiibo. Got it for $32 on ebay via Chinese seller.


----------



## dekuleon (Aug 8, 2015)

Fat ps2, network adaptar, sata converter and a blue translucent controller.


----------



## migles (Aug 8, 2015)

dekuleon said:


> Fat ps2, network adaptar, sata converter and a blue translucent controller.


can ya tell which sata converter? does it fit inside the console? does it have problems? is it fast?


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 8, 2015)

The Logitech G6910 Orion, as reviewed on this site.

http://gbatemp.net/review/logitech-g910-orion-spark-mechanical-gaming-keyboard.347/

I'm liking it so far, but it's too wide for my keyboard tray. So if I want to push in the tray, I'd have to rotate the keyboard where its smaller sides are facing me. That's the desk of course, the keyboard's not at fault.


----------



## dekuleon (Aug 8, 2015)

migles said:


> can ya tell which sata converter? does it fit inside the console? does it have problems? is it fast?


Sure!
This one: http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/SATA-...fre-shipping/1690899561.html?isOrigTitle=true

Didn't arrived yet.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Also, why isn't this topic stickied? It belongs to the stickies



Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 8, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Yeah, I agree.


Must...resist...urge...to unsticky...

On topic, bought a ton of stuff for the place I'll be getting, 4 dining chairs, a dining table (of course), a wardrobe, a couch, an armchair, a coffee table and...a cable modem, for when I cry and bite the pillow and order Comcast in the beginning of September


----------



## Pecrow (Aug 8, 2015)

N3DS XL on 9.0 and Gateway w/ 64GB Sandisk micro SD. My Best PURCHASE EVEEEEEE'


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 8, 2015)

Got these games in the mail 

Also, testing my camera  Pictures in much better quality now


----------



## Pecrow (Aug 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Got these games in the mail
> 
> Also, testing my camera  Pictures in much better quality now
> 
> View attachment 22748


Oh gamecube starfox, you did well


----------



## Depravo (Aug 8, 2015)

I bought some money.






It may be fake though. It doesn't have the Queen's head on it anywhere.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 8, 2015)

I got another PSTV today in hopes it'd have 3.20 but sadly it's 3.51 so I'll be returning it tomorrow.



Depravo said:


> I bought some money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought it?


----------



## emigre (Aug 8, 2015)

Depravo said:


> I bought some money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah their Euros. Basically toy money.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 8, 2015)

blindseer said:


> View attachment 22237 Now to watch them all...


Oh my god. I was searching decades for an SNES game I played while still a kid, but I couldn't recall the name and gave up. Then I saw your post with the familiar looking pyramid, ring and name, googled it and it's it! You have my thanks!


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 8, 2015)

Spoiler








I'm ready to die


----------



## blindseer (Aug 9, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Oh my god. I was searching decades for an SNES game I played while still a kid, but I couldn't recall the name and gave up. Then I saw your post with the familiar looking pyramid, ring and name, googled it and it's it! You have my thanks!


Lol, glad to be of service, I played Stargate on the genesis but I don't really remember it that much.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 9, 2015)

some nice puma running shoes (light blue)
a perfume called "poison" by dior, im loving the smell so much<333
sashimi for dinner!
a cute Grimmjow keychain thingy
and socks. =p


----------



## CrackerZack (Aug 9, 2015)

I bought a bag of chips. It tasted ok.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Aug 9, 2015)

CrackerZack said:


> I bought a bag of chips. It tasted ok.




What flavor you tease ?


----------



## CrackerZack (Aug 9, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> What flavor you tease ?
> 
> A. I dont tease flavors
> B.Lays Chips: Classic. Its good but smells awful



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Woops.


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 9, 2015)

I got drunk Friday if that counts lmao 

Looking into the amiiqo when they update it and pre ordered some Disney infinity stuff


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> I got drunk Friday if that counts lmao


I was Friday and Saturday, do I win?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 9, 2015)

Finally got around to buying some new rear speakers for my car.


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I was Friday and Saturday, do I win?


Yip you win lmao


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, it was a very good deal 
Everything shown here, for a total of 180$ 

I already have a G_amecube_ and S_uper Mario Sunshine_ though, but I can *easily* sell that for 60$


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 10, 2015)

I see alot of people on here tend to find garage sales. How do you find these? I never see any in my area, so is it just luck or are there tricks to it?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> I see alot of people on here tend to find garage sales. How do you find these? I never see any in my area, so is it just luck or are there tricks to it?


I was lucky today


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Well, it was a very good deal
> Everything shown here, for a total of 180$
> 
> I already have a G_amecube_ and S_uper Mario Sunshine_ though, but I can *easily* sell that for 60$
> ...


Don't you think that your GBA SP will be tired after sticking all those things in it?


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Aug 10, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> I see alot of people on here tend to find garage sales. How do you find these? I never see any in my area, so is it just luck or are there tricks to it?




I usually check CL for any Garage Sales in my nearing cities....


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Don't you think that your GBA SP will be tired after sticking all those things in it?


It might not 

It works like a brand new, even the L/R are flawless!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It might not
> 
> It works like a brand new, even the L/R are flawless!


I hope that it brings you great pleasure.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I hope that it brings you great pleasure.


It will for sure!
I haven't had a GBA in my hands for years now 

I will now see if I could get a ez flash 4


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It will for sure!
> I haven't had a GBA in my hands for years now
> 
> I will now see if I could get a ez flash 4


*cough* piracy *cough*


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *cough* piracy *cough*


Why would I pirate if I already have my fetishes Pokémon games? pshh 

I am looking for homebrews and emulators, as well as rom hacking


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Why would I pirate if I already have my fetishes Pokémon games? pshh
> 
> I am looking for homebrews and emulators, as well as rom hacking


Sure


----------



## 2Hack (Aug 10, 2015)

migles said:


> and send them to me? :3
> i didn't had birthday presents for more than 2 years now :'(


My friend didn't even wish me happy birthday despite us spending the whole day together due to it being my birthday lol... All I got was a pair of shoes that I bought myself, of which my mother reimbursed me for.  So I got her a movie that she really wanted for her birthday, with a cute card, in a cute bag to make her feel bad for not getting me anything. 

Let's see how this December goes lol. 


VinsCool said:


> A Canon HD camera: 80$
> 
> View attachment 22711
> 
> ...


First the acer, and now this camera? Vins is balling! When is the party at your place?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

2Hack said:


> First the acer, and now this camera? Vins is balling! When is the party at your place?


And 180$ of Gamecube and GBA stuff


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2015)

I got a power pack for my phone


----------



## 2Hack (Aug 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> And 180$ of Gamecube and GBA stuff


Ya just saw that  haven't been on here in ages, so I was just catching up. 
Sonic Adventure 2 battle is the best choice you ever made. Even more so than meeting your gf 


Finally got my second paycheque btw, last Friday.  just about 600$ unfortunately, next paycheque will be shit I expect. 

I also got shit hours these past few days, alongside a ten last minute hours because shitty managers are shit at scheduling fair hours and hate giving you enough to sustain yourself.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ya just saw that  haven't been on here in ages, so I was just catching up.
> Sonic Adventure 2 battle is the best choice you ever made. Even more so than meeting your gf
> 
> 
> ...


That's my favorite game of all time!!!
He will love it if he is like me


----------



## 2Hack (Aug 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> That's my favorite game of all time!!!
> He will love it if he is like me


I absolutely love it, and it is still my all time favorite


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I absolutely love it, and it is still my all time favorite


We are brothers man! Blood brothers! (Or not)


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> That's my favorite game of all time!!!
> He will love it if he is like me





2Hack said:


> I absolutely love it, and it is still my all time favorite


I sure will love it! I got Sonic Adventures DX for 5$ in a pawn shop the other day, so why not having the next game 

My Gamecube collection is slowly growing


----------



## 2Hack (Aug 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> We are brothers man! Blood brothers! (Or not)


_Rollin' around at the speed of sound!_


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

2Hack said:


> _Rollin' around at the speed of sound!_


Best level of the game hahaha


----------



## 2Hack (Aug 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Best level of the game hahaha


Haha true  I could play it for hours, and that is precisely what I did.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 10, 2015)

So let's see...

- Got a PSTV with 3.20 for my nephews (part 1/3 is done) (it was all done in store credit)
- Paid for a Region Free Blu-ray Player from a friend in Australia (£41)
- Paid my fees monthly fee for a credit card I own (£20)
- Paid for "Game Shock" PS3 controller to use with the PSTV (part 2/3) (£5)

So just in one night I spent over £66. Fuck.

At least by buying no amiibos I'm saving up, anyway.

P.S.: I'll get a 16GB Vita card (part 3/3) from CeX by trading some game in rather than spend real money.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> So let's see...
> 
> - Got a PSTV with 3.20 for my nephews (part 1/3 is done) (it was all done in store credit)
> - Paid for a Region Free Blu-ray Player from a friend in Australia (£41)
> ...


~134.424074 Canadian dollars  I've spent 180 just today


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 10, 2015)

Damn it 2Slack with your phone emojis


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 10, 2015)

Why are your pics still potato quality vins?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> Why are your pics still potato quality vins?


They aren't 

I did my best.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 10, 2015)

When browsing some shopping site (wish.com) i came across a €10 128GB MicroSD
As i know most stuff from such sites are rubbish, i was like, wtf, let's see and try this one (as i'm in need for a bigger microsd then the 32gb sandisk ultra i use now in my O3DS).
So i ordered one last week, with very low hopes of recieving it quick (they got me there, within a week it was delivered from China to Belgium in an evelope the size of an appletv2 but flatter
With less hope of it ever working in my O3DS, let's say even working descent in anything else i tried it out. It came with a MicroSD to SD adapter (that's very cheap and rubbish) and a MicroSD usb reader (works great but feels very cheap).
BUT whow, it worked in every device that supports 128GB and is suprisingly fast, the microsd itself was like any other microsd, read and write is as fast as my 32GB Sandisk ultra class 10.

guess i got lucky! but for €10 i can't complain for a descent no branded name 128GB class 10, i know for the same thing it could be non working rubbish (like a 8GB class 10 i ordered last year from another online shop)

[EDIT]
That doesn't mean i wiped the 32GB microsd, i'll keep everything on it and use the 128GB for a few weeks to see how it keeps working, in case of malfunctioning i always have my 32gb backup  (and win32diskimage backup to  )


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> When browsing some shopping site (wish.com) i came across a €10 128GB MicroSD
> As i know most stuff from such sites are rubbish, i was like, wtf, let's see and try this one (as i'm in need for a bigger microsd then the 32gb sandisk ultra i use now in my O3DS).
> So i ordered one last week, with very low hopes of recieving it quick (they got me there, within a week it was delivered from China to Belgium in an evelope the size of an appletv2 but flatter
> With less hope of it ever working in my O3DS, let's say even working descent in anything else i tried it out. It came with a MicroSD to SD adapter (that's very cheap and rubbish) and a MicroSD usb reader (works great but feels very cheap).
> ...


Just for fun, try to fill the 128 gb, and then tell me if it corrupted


----------



## mar789 (Aug 10, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> When browsing some shopping site (wish.com) i came across a €10 128GB MicroSD
> As i know most stuff from such sites are rubbish, i was like, wtf, let's see and try this one (as i'm in need for a bigger microsd then the 32gb sandisk ultra i use now in my O3DS).
> So i ordered one last week, with very low hopes of recieving it quick (they got me there, within a week it was delivered from China to Belgium in an evelope the size of an appletv2 but flatter
> With less hope of it ever working in my O3DS, let's say even working descent in anything else i tried it out. It came with a MicroSD to SD adapter (that's very cheap and rubbish) and a MicroSD usb reader (works great but feels very cheap).
> ...



I wouldn't be too happy. I've never actually heard of one of those super cheap off brand memory cards actually working. All experiences I and other people I know have had with them was terrible. They would display on my computer to be 128GB but in actuality they were 4GB. If I were you I would try using H2testw, it takes a while to run but it's much better than wasting your time on a counterfeit card.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 10, 2015)

I got Cubic Ninja (used) for $20 at EB games, and a bottle of Tabaco sauce. Ninjhax and heartburn, here I come.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> I got Cubic Ninja (used) for $20 at EB games, and a bottle of Tabaco sauce. Ninjhax and heartburn, here I come.


They sell Tabasco at eb now?
I miss eb games


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> They sell Tabasco at eb now?
> I miss eb games


I got CN at EB games,and the Tabasco at Wal-mart, now I'm off to get Tums at Shoppers.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> I got CN at EB games,and the Tabasco at Wal-mart, now I'm off to get Tums at Shoppers.


you Canadians and your chain stores I have no clue about. (what is shoppers like???)


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 10, 2015)

Got my hands on a Revo K101+ . _So_ much better than an emulator. The only downside is no savestates.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> you Canadians and your chain stores I have no clue about. (what is shoppers like???)


It's a drug store, you know where you buy toothpaste, Tums, Advil, ect.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> It's a drug store, you know where you buy toothpaste, Tums, Advil, ect.


Ohh so basically a Walgreen's


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Ohh so basically a Walgreen's


you Americans and your chain stores I have no clue about. (what is Walgreen's like???)


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> you Americans and your chain stores I have no clue about. (what is Walgreen's like???)


It's like Shoppers it sells stuff like some food (mainly packaged), cards, small things like some toys and other basic things, make up, and most notably is a pharmacy too


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> It's like Shoppers it sells stuff like some food (mainly packaged), cards, small things like some toys and other basic things, make up, and most notably is a pharmacy too


I get it now, Walgreen's = Shoppers = "I can now buy Tums in Canada and the U.S".


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> I get it now, Walgreen's = Shoppers = "I can now buy Tums in Canada and the U.S".


Well tell sell them everywhere.
Personally when I get heart burn or an upset stomach I just eat Greek yogurt


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well tell sell them everywhere.
> Personally when I get heart burn or an upset stomach I just eat Greek yogurt


I'll try that some time.But for an upset stomach I would recommend a cup of mint tea.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 10, 2015)

Borrowing a PS3 from a friend so I can finally play MGS4 and Peacewalker before V comes out. 

Now does anyone have an idea on how long the two games take to beat. Assuming I don't bother with side stuff and trophies.

@emigre


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2015)

I got a pair of sun glasses


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 11, 2015)

I decided to be an utter child and buy a complete set of Chaos Emeralds on eBay. Unfortunately they're not likely to allow me to warp time and space, which is a shame since I can think of a number of ways that could be useful, like being able to punch Kanye West in the face from anywhere on Earth, but for £12 I guess I can't complain. One more thing ticked of my 'to do' list from when I was seven, I suppose.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 11, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> I decided to be an utter child and buy a complete set of Chaos Emeralds on eBay. Unfortunately they're not likely to allow me to warp time and space, which is a shame since I can think of a number of ways that could be useful, like being able to punch Kanye West in the face from anywhere on Earth, but for £12 I guess I can't complain. One more thing ticked of my 'to do' list from when I was seven, I suppose.


How do they look like (size, material, and what not)?


----------



## Issac (Aug 11, 2015)

We (my family) recently bought one of these:




Volvo S80, from 2008. It's hella fun to drive around with!


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 11, 2015)

Issac said:


> We (my family) recently bought one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car! I wish I had one like that


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> How do they look like (size, material, and what not)?



Kinda hard to tell from the photo to be honest. Will post a pic when they arrive, if eBay doesn't screw me over again they'll be here day after tomorrow.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 11, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> Kinda hard to tell from the photo to be honest. Will post a pic when they arrive, if eBay doesn't screw me over again they'll be here day after tomorrow.


OK that sounds cool


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 11, 2015)

A bottle of Red Wine


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 11, 2015)

I got lance pb crackers


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 11, 2015)

mar789 said:


> I wouldn't be too happy. I've never actually heard of one of those super cheap off brand memory cards actually working. All experiences I and other people I know have had with them was terrible. They would display on my computer to be 128GB but in actuality they were 4GB. If I were you I would try using H2testw, it takes a while to run but it's much better than wasting your time on a counterfeit card.





VinsCool said:


> Just for fun, try to fill the 128 gb, and then tell me if it corrupted



Sorry it took some time to answer:
@mar789 , Amazing, H2testw indeed shows 7,7 usable space and 117GB corrupt
@VinsCool , lol, it took some time filling it with only pictures, but i could write over 100gb to it, but i can't read everything back (only what's written in the 1st 7 GB i can read back)

It's amazing how they can let it show 124+gb when it's only 8gb and more amazing it lets you write ovber 100gb to it.
Anyway, i knew before i could be screwed, but it was worth the try for only €10, i'll stick to my Sandisk and Samsung in the future to buy as usuall, never had problems with those


----------



## mar789 (Aug 11, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> Sorry it took some time to answer:
> @mar789 , Amazing, H2testw indeed shows 7,7 usable space and 117GB corrupt
> @VinsCool , lol, it took some time filling it with only pictures, but i could write over 100gb to it, but i can't read everything back (only what's written in the 1st 7 GB i can read back)
> 
> ...



It's good that you only spent €10, some people get screwed out of quite a bit more in these cases. Glad you found out about it being bad before you started to try and utilize the high capacity if the card.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 11, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> Sorry it took some time to answer:
> @mar789 , Amazing, H2testw indeed shows 7,7 usable space and 117GB corrupt
> @VinsCool , lol, it took some time filling it with only pictures, but i could write over 100gb to it, but i can't read everything back (only what's written in the 1st 7 GB i can read back)
> 
> ...



After experience from one card like that, you'd be careful to look out for fakes. Some even have real brand names on it.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 11, 2015)

I got some cereal


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 11, 2015)

Gigabyte X99-SLI
Core i7 5820K.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 12, 2015)

More PC games


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> More PC games
> 
> View attachment 22929


I need a gaming pc


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 12, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> I'll try that some time.But for an upset stomach I would recommend a cup of mint tea.



Actually ginger tea is the best for an upset stomach. Believe me


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 12, 2015)

A phonewave (name subject to change).
Proof:


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 12, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> A phonewave (name subject to change).
> Proof:
> 
> View attachment 22945


Please PM me next weeks Lotto numbers


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 12, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> Please PM next weeks Lotto numbers


That would result in the destruction of the universe.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 12, 2015)

meh, I would still be rich


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 12, 2015)

i bought a friend for 169.95$ USD


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 12, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> i bought a friend for 169.95$ USD


I sold mine for half that, should of charged more


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2015)

I got my first electricity bill  Yay adult life.

I also got this in the mail:



 

Rayman's retarded cousin  A game I played when I was younger, and I'm glad to play it once more


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 13, 2015)

As promised, one photo of my newly acquired set of Chaos Emeralds. An absolute waste of money in the grand scheme of things, but for less than 12 quid on eBay I don't really give a smeg.



Spoiler


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> As promised, one photo of my newly acquired set of Chaos Emeralds. An absolute waste of money in the grand scheme of things, but for less than 12 quid on eBay I don't really give a smeg.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


How is that a waste of money?


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 13, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> How is that a waste of money?



Well I can hardly write them off as a business expense. They're just little gems that do nothing. If they actually warped time and space with Chaos Control then they'd have been a bargain, but then if I bought the ability to warp time and space for £12 on eBay I suspect the world would be a lot more screwed than it is.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> Well I can hardly write them off as a business expense. They're just little gems that do nothing. If they actually warped time and space with Chaos Control then they'd have been a bargain, but then if I bought the ability to warp time and space for £12 on eBay I suspect the world would be a lot more screwed than it is.


I like them and its better than retirement or a college fund


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 13, 2015)

Are they glass or just plastic?
Seems pretty expensive


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 14, 2015)

My GF accidentally a ps3  (it's the 3rd one I've ever had, but one's been sold to my uncle, the other one was given to my sister )


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> My GF accidentally a ps3  (it's the 3rd one I've ever had, but one's been sold to my uncle, the other one was given to my sister )
> 
> View attachment 23039


Your girlfriend is awesome!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 14, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Your girlfriend is awesome!


Yes she is :3


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yes she is :3


But I love you more Vinny


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 14, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> But I love you more Vinny


I love you too, Elsa <3 <3


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I love you too, Elsa <3 <3


Tawks

Anyway I got tacos from taco bell and drank 5 sauce packets cuz why not?


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2015)

Spoiler: Just some stuff that I got over the past week:


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: Just some stuff that I got over the past week:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23041View attachment 23042 View attachment 23043 View attachment 23044


Love the pikachu plush


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Love the pikachu plush


Thanks


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 14, 2015)

Today actually came at a loss because the wife went a bit road rage and snapped her copy of Need For Speed The Run (PS3). To be fair I can kind of see what she's getting at, the police are insanely aggressive even on easy mode, other racers use the shortcuts which makes them basically pointless, the scripting is broken as all hell so when the race is set up so you'll always finish with 1 second on the clock no matter what you do, half the time it doesn't work and claims you lost even though you're blatantly over the line with time to spare. I don't think she should necessarily have snapped the disc and hurled it across the room while yelling profanities, but on the other hand I'm not gonna be the one to point that out to her, I'm not that brave.

As for me I'm debating whether or not to abuse the American PS Store's massive Square Enix sale to add a few more titles to my Final Fantasy collection, especially Tactics for only $5. I can technically afford it, but it means I have to do a bit of financial gymnastics to make ends meet on other projects


----------



## Depravo (Aug 15, 2015)

Luggage.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 15, 2015)

Ordered an universal SD card reader, mostly gonna use it for my 3DS when Ironhax comes out. Gonna post a pic once it arrives (tuesday/wednesday)


Spoiler



It seems like a cheap piece of plastic, but oh well, it was only around $3 including shipping, so I'm not expecting much. Hopefully it'll serve its purpose.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 15, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Ordered an universal SD card reader, mostly gonna use it for my 3DS when Ironhax comes out. Gonna post a pic once it arrives (tuesday/wednesday)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nice I like it but I'm good since I have a laptop with a reader and use my phone as a micro SD reader


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 15, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Nice I like it but I'm good since I have a laptop with a reader and use my phone as a micro SD reader


My brother also has the SD reader on his laptop, but I don't want to bore him all the time while he's working only to transfer some homebrew, so this reader will really come in handy. I could even use the OTG cable to connect it to my tablet for file transfer


----------



## Neru (Aug 15, 2015)

Bought this USB 3.0 card reader off amazon with free prime, hope it's good as the reviewers say!
http://www.amazon.com/Transcend-Inf...70124&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+3.0+micro+sd+reader


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 15, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Ordered an universal SD card reader, mostly gonna use it for my 3DS when Ironhax comes out. Gonna post a pic once it arrives (tuesday/wednesday)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I got this a few years ago for my DSi, it lasted with me for 3-4 months. Be careful with this one, lol.


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 16, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Ordered an universal SD card reader, mostly gonna use it for my 3DS when Ironhax comes out. Gonna post a pic once it arrives (tuesday/wednesday)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Got one of these in the pound shop a while back and no issues, great device


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 16, 2015)

New MDF board, new speakerbox fabric, wiperfluid, AA batteries and sound isolation foam.
Got to rebuilt me speakerbox in the back of me car.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 16, 2015)

Neru said:


> Bought this USB 3.0 card reader off amazon with free prime, hope it's good as the reviewers say!
> http://www.amazon.com/Transcend-Inf...70124&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+3.0+micro+sd+reader



It is, it's pretty fast.


----------



## Neru (Aug 16, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> It is, it's pretty fast.


Glad to hear, can't wait for it to arrive, can't stand my crappy built in SD reader


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 17, 2015)

Was given a $20 PSN card today, so I ended up preordering the Nathan Drake collection since I've never played through any of the Uncharted games.


----------



## Margen67 (Aug 19, 2015)

I got a new power supply for my old desktop. (The old one is broken) Now it works again.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2015)

thermaltake core v51 case and corsair h110i gtx cpu cooler


----------



## nxwing (Aug 19, 2015)

I got a new wallet. I also received my class picture and a new case for my new iPhone 4


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2015)

I bought the Killer bundle from Bundlestars, a few games in it looked quite interesting.

I also renewed my drivers license today ._.


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 19, 2015)

I bought myself a 144hz computer monitor yesterday since I've wanted to get one for a while. The difference is amazing.


----------



## Margen67 (Aug 19, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> I bought myself a 144hz computer monitor yesterday since I've wanted to get one for a while. The difference is amazing.


#PCMasterRace


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2015)

riyaz said:


> thermaltake core v51 case and corsair h110i gtx cpu cooler


just got it and installed it now im gonna buy the GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-Gaming 3


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 20, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> #PCMasterRace


#ShutTheFuckUpAndEnjoyYourVideoGamesMasterRace


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 20, 2015)

I got a Backwards compatible PS3 yesterday, with an external 1TB HDD.

I also got this sweet ass hoodie






And you can also get a hoodie or shirt like this, by heading over *HERE. *

https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-temporary-shirt-sale.395422/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 20, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I bought a black tee, because I have like 10 hoodies and I don't need 11


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Icealote (Aug 21, 2015)

This week:
Upgraded to N3DS, which is the Xenoblades bundle


Spoiler











Xenoblades faceplate with case protecting it


Spoiler











This is the faceplate I've been waiting so long to get
Fire Emblem. It looks beautiful.
Flash on and off.


Spoiler


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2015)

New spare car key from Renault, 186 quid ffs.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 22, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> New spare car key from Renault, 186 quid ffs.


186  ???

That's expensive ._.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 22, 2015)

Got some money for birthday. Happy birthday to me


----------



## nxwing (Aug 22, 2015)

Spoiler: advance birthday gift for me











Pagio94 said:


> Got some money for birthday. Happy birthday to me


Happy birthday and best wishes!


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 22, 2015)

Fleshlight Ice (got $14 dollars off, surprised and happy for that), a dildo from Adam & Eve with a mystery DVD gift, and a 32oz. bottle of Passion Lube. Also, I guess this counts, Amazon Prime membership.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 23, 2015)

Finally got around to ordering an S-video cable for my PS1, cuz holy shit composite looks bad even on the old CRT I pulled out.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 23, 2015)

I got an iPhone 5 from a friend for free. That was cool... However, no SIM during setup = Brick


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2015)

I got this nice Pikachu from wonderland yesterday. Also, did you know you can sign up for Know Your Temps from a link on my signature?


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 23, 2015)

After two years of its existence, and after two years of wanting it more than anything else in this world, I can finally, proudly say:

I bought a legit copy of Pokémon X.

Yes, me, a filthy pirate, bought a game I wanted to play ever since it was first announced.

I'm happier than ever right now 

It should be arriving around the beginning of September


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 23, 2015)

I can finally play games on PC... *sniff*



Spoiler


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 23, 2015)

Got me a xbone controller as birthday present and Pokemon X on amazon for a friend's birthday :3


----------



## popokakapetu (Aug 23, 2015)

Mah new car xDD


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I picked up _Guilty Gear Xrd -SIGN- _ (PS3) from GameStop yesterday. So far, it's not as overwhelming as I thought. And having an actual tutorial in a fighting game really helped.


I've picked up quite a few things since I last posted here. Sheesh, has it really been a month?

_Tales of Vesperia_ (360 GoD)- This was on sale last month for considerably cheaper than it is at GameStop or anywhere online ($5, I believe), and I'm really liking _Tales of Xillia_ (PS3) so far, so I figured I'd grab this one to play when I'm done. I also already have _Tales of the Abyss_ (3DS), so it looks like I have quite a bit of _Tales_ to keep me occupied. 
_Final Fantasy XIII_ (PS3)- Picked it up for cheap at GameStop, both despite and because of its infamy. And honestly? Keep in mind that I'm not a huge Final Fantasy or JRPG guy, but I really like what little I've played so far. The presentation is off the charts, with more production value and visually engaging battles than, say, X. Though even I can tell that it's been sort of "dumbed down" from previous games (super linear, replenishing health after battles, etc), so I can understand why FF veterans disliked it.
_Mega Man 8_ (PSOne Classics)- Was on sale a few weeks back, and figured I should pick it up. Now I finally have every numbered classic Mega Man game in some official digital format (1-6 on 3DS VC, 1 and 7 on Wii U VC, 8-10 on PSN), rendering that trashy Anniversary Collection from 6th gen obsolete, as far as I'm concerned. Seriously, what a shoddy job they did of porting 1-8 (especially in comparison to the pretty good X Collection).
_Alice: Madness Returns_ (PS3)- Part of EA's publisher sale this week on PSN, and I also had a free 1 hour trial, so I figured I'd check it out. I really liked what I played, and promptly bought it. Really looking forward to this one.
_American McGee's Alice_ (PS3)- Came as a free add-on for _Alice: Madness Returns_. I've put about 2 or 3 hours into it so far, and I absolutely love it. I admit, I initially brushed this game off for years as one that was only popular due to its at-the-time controversial "2edgy4me" style, but playing it now, I can really see that this game is something special. I don't think I've played a game that felt quite this disturbing or haunting besides _Majora's Mask_ and maybe _Demon's Souls_.
_BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend_ (PSVita)- Part of the PSN flash sale this weekend. Another addition on my quest to get into fighting games. Why not have a handheld fighting game that's actually good, right?
8gb PSVita memory card- From a temp member on the trading forum. Eagerly awaiting its arrival in the mail, as mine randomly died a month or more back.
An adult ticket to see _Magic Mike XXL_ (yes, really: I thought it was good, but not as a good as the first).
Food, on various occasions when getting dinner with friends.
Probably some other things I don't remember.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 24, 2015)

Duskers: http://store.steampowered.com/app/254320/

Very interesting game, I ended up torrenting it first to see if I'd like it and it really grew on me, definitely worth a look.

EDIT: Also bought a copy of Guardian's Crusade on eBay as well, cuz that game is the shit.

EDIT2: Ordered Comcast today, getting 75bmps download and probably 5mbps up. Also ordered a new bed, mattress, sheets, and pillows. 

Oh and I now have a house. Lulz.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 25, 2015)

New Hat, new Persona shirt, my N3DS came back from repair, and I got Gears of War Ultimate Edition today~~~


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 26, 2015)

This new modem is a huge improvement from my old one. Boosted my performance by 100mbps


----------



## lolz5521 (Aug 26, 2015)

Just bought these!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 26, 2015)

lolz5521 said:


> Just bought these!


bad r4 choice though. Those are crap and many games don't run well.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2015)

A GTX 960!


----------



## lolz5521 (Aug 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> bad r4 choice though. Those are crap and many games don't run well.


Really? All the games I downloaded runs fine though... it's not that expensive anyway.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 26, 2015)

lolz5521 said:


> Really? All the games I downloaded runs fine though... it's not that expensive anyway.


yeah, but do not expect _perfect_ compatibility


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 26, 2015)

A new iPhone 6 case


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 26, 2015)

Super Mario Galaxy. Lost my copy years ago. Rebought it. Have to start fresh. No more save.

Super Mario 3D World. I've been putting this off for awhile.


----------



## blindseer (Aug 27, 2015)

Got infinite space used, so no case or manual...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 27, 2015)

blindseer said:


> Got infinite space used, so no case or manual...



People that throw away their game cases/manual make me vomit.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 27, 2015)

Senran Kagura 2


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## boomario (Aug 27, 2015)

A SSD, turn my laptop on in a few seconds is just amazing.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2015)

I got my replacement gameboy cr batteries


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2015)

Welp, apparently Valve is giving away free copies of Portal 2 and Rocket League to anyone who pre-ordered a Steam Controller/Steam Link...

So I just got a free copy of Portal 2 and Rocket League  I already owned Portal 2, though, so maybe I'll just give that away...


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks Nvidia!


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 28, 2015)

Bought Sony headphones and fixed up a HP laptop that i'm using. I now own a HP Probook 4720s and it only cost me 143$ to bring it back to life because the laptop was given to me.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 28, 2015)

another review item, was in need of external backup storage too for my pc (wont be using it on game consoles), it is seagate but free is free


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2015)

Some new stuff


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 29, 2015)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 24067


mad jealous right now


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 29, 2015)

Grabbed an Xbox One last weekend.
Solid purchase so far even with just the Master Chief Collection. Even if 343 did kinda fuck it up.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 29, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> another review item, was in need of external backup storage too for my pc (wont be using it on game consoles), it is seagate but free is free
> 
> snip



Dat green tho.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2015)

yugioh Clash Of Rebellions Booster Box and yugioh legacy of the duelist


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 29, 2015)

Got a few SpongeBob stickers and tokens in a local store's promotion because I bought some sweets


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2015)

New shelves, because I have a growning book collection, and I was tired of keeping them boxed in another room


----------



## emigre (Aug 30, 2015)

soulx said:


> Borrowing a PS3 from a friend so I can finally play MGS4 and Peacewalker before V comes out.
> 
> Now does anyone have an idea on how long the two games take to beat. Assuming I don't bother with side stuff and trophies.
> 
> @emigre



I know I'm late as fuck but whatever. If you play on easy and skip the odd custscene, it should take you about 12 hours. If you know what you're doing, you can do it sub 10 hours. ONly problem is the game if fucking grindy if you want the true ending.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 30, 2015)

emigre said:


> I know I'm late as fuck but whatever. If you play on easy and skip the odd custscene, it should take you about 12 hours. If you know what you're doing, you can do it sub 10 hours. ONly problem is the game if fucking grindy if you want the true ending.


Beat both, MGS4 took me about 26 hours to beat while Peacewalker, I beat in around 10 hours (skipping all the dumb grinding Zadornov stuff and watching the true ending on Youtube).

http://gbatemp.net/review/metal-gear-solid-4.362/
http://gbatemp.net/entry/lttp-mgs-peacewalker.10774/


----------



## Metoroid0 (Aug 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> New shelves, because I have a growning book collection, and I was tired of keeping them boxed in another room
> 
> View attachment 24160


its not stylish like the left one


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 30, 2015)

My previous order of Pokémon X was cancelled 

BUT, now I ordered Pokémon Y and a Wii 

Should be arriving sometime next week


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 30, 2015)

Metoroid0 said:


> its not stylish like the left one


the left one is home made and it was already there.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Aug 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> the left one is home made and it was already there.


you should make one like that, it suits books more if you ask me. it looks retro and really made for books!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 30, 2015)

haha i have a house haha

I also bought a fuckton of groceries and things.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 30, 2015)

Well, just got the Galaxy S4. Was meant to have it sooner... Coming from the s2. It's good for the little time that I had it. Planning to root.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 30, 2015)

Went to a car boot this morning. Got myself the original multi tool, I cleaned and oiled the hinge but have not done anything about the surface yet. Went right in my every day wandering around bag this one.

 

Hit it, crush it or lever it. If none of those work it is screwed.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 30, 2015)

more snes gaems 


 

WIP shelves of books


----------



## Metoroid0 (Aug 31, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Went to a car boot this morning. Got myself the original multi tool, I cleaned and oiled the hinge but have not done anything about the surface yet. Went right in my every day wandering around bag this one.
> View attachment 24211
> 
> Hit it, crush it or lever it. If none of those work it is screwed.


lol whats that thing xD




VinsCool said:


> more snes gaems
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Need more books xD its nice though,  i like it


----------



## Philip3ds (Aug 31, 2015)

I got Mario Party 8.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 31, 2015)

A combined hammer, nail remover and curved pliers. I was not able to find much info online about them. If you look on the hammer part it says 4 and G Buck. G Buck was a tool vendor (not really a maker by some accounts) but trying to find more on these is proving difficult. Though as I have no desire to sell them or find spare parts for them (not that there would be any) then I am not going to go all out.
I spoke to someone that reckoned they might have been old carpet fitters tooling but I am not sure. That said carpet fitting is probably the building trade I know the least of, much less how it was done in the old days.

I got them mainly because I like odd pliers but it does now mean I have a hammer in my every day walking about tools ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/post-your-toolbox.390841/ ).

Oh and I got them for £1, well £10 as part of a bundle with three pullers of increasing size ( http://simplybearings.co.uk/shop/i/423lpas.jpg ).


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 1, 2015)

DVDs: Bigfoot vs. D.B. Cooper, Samurai Cop DVD version, 3 Wicked Witches, Killing American Style. I am a pirate, but I'm willing to purchase for movies because of the special features. Almost nobody posts videos with commentary tracks, which is the main draw to buy DVDs/Blu-Rays. Cheap too.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 1, 2015)

Pre-ordered Nendoroid Kirby . Been teased long enough, about time the pre-orders went up.


----------



## bitjacker (Sep 1, 2015)

just got majoras mask!


----------



## ScrublordPrime (Sep 1, 2015)

Metal Gear Solid V: Phantom Pain.
*Now I just have to download it when I get home.
*looks at clock*
*6 HOURS TILL I GET HOME*
HNNNNGGGG*


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 1, 2015)

Finally got Pokemon Y *-* Also got Paper Plane and Aura-Aura Climber from Club Nintendo.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 1, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Finally got Pokemon Y *-* Also got Paper Plane and Aura-Aura Climber from Club Nintendo.


Shhh~ .... i don't want to disappoint you but.... the game sucks.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 1, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Shhh~ .... i don't want to disappoint you but.... the game sucks.


Meh, I just needed something to play, I don't have any games for the 3DS xD


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 1, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Meh, I just needed something to play, I don't have any games for the 3DS xD


You should try Rune Factory 4.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 1, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> You should try Rune Factory 4.


Maybe one day :v


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 2, 2015)

: DDD


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 2, 2015)

Finally got my internet setup today...only to find out my router has signal issues. I imagine the antennas got fucked while moving stuff or something, so I ended up grabbing an ASUS RT-N12. Just something cheap and effective so I don't have to deal with potato internet on my wireless devices.


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2015)

@Tom Bombadildo are you not going to invite me to your crack den with hookers and blackjack....rude.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 2, 2015)

Club Nintendo goodbye coin.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 3, 2015)

My Xeno chip for GameCube arrived.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 3, 2015)

Got a download code for "Photos with Animal Crossing" from Nintendo Life


----------



## Langin (Sep 3, 2015)

I bought this game today:






I am really looking forward to play it together with my girlfriend! ^-^ 

I also bought study books for about €700... >_>  All about teaching English language!


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 4, 2015)

got all this stuff from hft for about $40


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 7, 2015)

Gots another yummy Bloodborne shirt


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 7, 2015)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 7, 2015)

@Joe88 those bins are nice, I use them to hold keyboard switches since I have a bunch of different varieties.

And their voltmeter works well enough to get the job done for sure.  How's the reciprocating saw?


----------



## Depravo (Sep 7, 2015)

Not the most obvious combination, I'll grant you.


----------



## elmoemo (Sep 7, 2015)

One of those air fryer things everyone seems to have lol


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 7, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> @Joe88 those bins are nice, I use them to hold keyboard switches since I have a bunch of different varieties.
> 
> And their voltmeter works well enough to get the job done for sure.  How's the reciprocating saw?


I got the cases to sort this unholy mess


Spoiler















The multi meter is just ok, it doesn't zero out properly or takes a really long time to do so, only got it because it was free though 
I have a craftsman one which I use as a main and just throw these everywhere else

I havnt tried the saw yet, my 20 year old Milwaukee was stolen so for $20 I said why not, from the reviews on youtube and the hft site it does seem to be good as long as you use good quality blades


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2015)

DELL Laptop, Windows 10 Installed. SO FUCKING GOOD!


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 9, 2015)

Had another game death in the house after my ongoing battle with Square Enix and their rip off tactics came to a close with my copy of FF14 ARR being sliced in half with my katana. 

So I replaced a few of the games I've lost over the years, notably AC4 Black Flag, Ruse, and Deus Ex Human Revolution by abusing the 3 for 2 offer at Game. I got paid today too so I have to make some tough choices. Namely trying to decide whether or not to get the new Avengers movie. I'm picking up season 8 of Big Bang Theory on Monday, that's non negotiable. But while I'd like Age of Ultron as well, I need to pay off my overdraft. Thinking I might wait til Avengers shows up second hand in CEX and grab it with trades or something.


----------



## Shorkio (Sep 10, 2015)

Found Razer Abyssus for 10 €. It feels a lot better than my earlier mouse. I might change LED though.


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 11, 2015)

My 360 never got any use, plus I do not have enough money saved up for a PS4.


Spoiler


----------



## dekuleon (Sep 11, 2015)

I jsut got a PS Vita, but before the lulz, I must say I just got it for the future emulators and homebrew, AND I DO HAVE a New 3DS, Wii U, 3DS, Wii...
Nintendo comes first!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 11, 2015)

Games 




 

 

 


More to come Monday 

Much joy!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 12, 2015)

Grabbed an ethernet powerline adapter, so I can keep my Raspy Pi's in the living room connected via ethernet when I end up moving my desk and shit into my office finally.

EDIT: And I just bought some spatulas and measuring cups/spoons and shit.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 12, 2015)

Finally bought this piece of shit for 80$ after taxes. Fuck you Canada  It better be good.



 

And some random housing stuff 


Spoiler: Jar spice rack, Toaster, and a blender


----------



## Thrittingsloats (Sep 13, 2015)

I bought Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia used from Gamestop the other day. I was gonna put a picture here but for some reason the insert image button doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 13, 2015)

I got a gold mario amiibo and super mario maker


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 13, 2015)

Magnum 250 IPTV. 

Excellent TV service. Paying $20 a month for HD movies that are new, HD channels Canadian and American.


----------



## nxwing (Sep 13, 2015)

We got a replacement CRT TV since our HD TV was broken after the thunderstorm. Will use it with my PSX.


Spoiler


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 13, 2015)

Got these 3 games and one GC controller, all in perfect condition, for only about 6€


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 13, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Got these 3 games and one GC controller, all in perfect condition, for only about 6€


8-9 years ago, I was looking for Mario Party 5 in like TEN FUCKING stores. I never found them, and eventually got Mario Party 4.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2015)

more books! my shelves are now filled!


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Sep 14, 2015)

I Just bought Diablo 3 Reaper of Souls and Demon Soul's for PS3. I just decided to get Demon Soul's just because that spawned the series. I just rather play the exclusive to get a full feeling of a souls game, I'll upload pictures once it comes


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 14, 2015)

I received a hardly used DSi on fw v1.4 so I can use my CycloDS iEvolution again


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 14, 2015)

Ordered these two, should arrive tomorrow. Both cost me like 45€ (Layton for 16€ and Zelda for 25€ + shipping) 


Spoiler


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 14, 2015)

Well, I ordered the new series of Big Bang Theory, hopefully the postman will be bringing it today if he ever deigns us worthy of his presence, at time of writing it's quarter to eleven and still no sign of the lazy bastard.  Hope he shows up soon. Need to go food shopping. And hunting for a bug zapper. Next door neighbour's dog crapping on the balcony is attracting flies everywhere. Time to go full Evil Pikachu on them.

Oh, and my new CCTV Operator's license arrived. Naturally my second license has been delayed because of some long-standing complications, but it's nice to have my CCTV license up and running for another 3 years.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 14, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Ordered these two, should arrive tomorrow. Both cost me like 45€ (Layton for 16€ and Zelda for 25€ + shipping)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Awww no bootlegged 3ds yet?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 14, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> Awww no bootlegged 3ds yet?


Exploited 3DS or not, some people still want to support the companies who make games.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 14, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> Awww no bootlegged 3ds yet?


I'm planning to buy a Sky3DS eventually, but first I want to buy a few legit games, just to make sure that I'll never lose the save files and stuff.


_Chaz_ said:


> Exploited 3DS or not, some people still want to support the companies who make games.


Yeah, even after I buy a Sky3DS, I'll most certainly buy a few games here and there, for above stated reason.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 14, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I'm planning to buy a Sky3DS eventually, but first I want to buy a few legit games, just to make sure that I'll never lose the save files and stuff.
> 
> Yeah, even after I buy a Sky3DS, I'll most certainly buy a few games here and there, for above stated reason.


U wont lose saves on a exploited of 3DS


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 14, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> U wont lose saves on a exploited of 3DS


There's always a risk of a the SD card getting corrupted for no reason, which happened to me a few times with various devices, I just don't want to risk it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 14, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> There's always a risk of a the SD card getting corrupted for no reason, which happened to me a few times with various devices, I just don't want to risk it.


Sux2bu


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 14, 2015)

Got a BMTH shirt form a friend of mine c:


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2015)

I swear @chavosaur has got some competition 


I know I got A link to the past twice, but this one is the french CA version 


 

Got the holographic Majora's Mask cartridge 


 

Because why not 


 

and my GBAtemp t-shirt is on the go


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 15, 2015)

Aaaand, arrived!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 15, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Aaaand, arrived!


If u loved ALTTP then ALBW will bring back memories


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 15, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> If u loved ALTTP then ALBW will bring back memories


I started playing ALTTP a while ago, but never really finished it. When I saw a cheap offer for ALBW, I just had to get it haha


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 15, 2015)

Fight me @VinsCool






My sparkly new Destiny The Taken King limited edition PS4 WITH my New Sparkly 20th anniversary PS4 controller~ 

Also





A Freddy Fazbear plushie from Five Nights at Freddy's


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 15, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Fight me @VinsCool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOES HIS NOSE BOOP?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 15, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> DOES HIS NOSE BOOP?


I've been afraid to try, lest Foxy appear in my closet D:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 15, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I've been afraid to try, lest Foxy appear in my closet D:


Or worse, @Foxi4 could show up in your closet.

;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 15, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Or worse, @Foxi4 could show up in your closet.
> 
> ;O;


That would be the wurst.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 15, 2015)

Club Nintendo Goodbye Coin


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 15, 2015)

PC parts that i'm slowly getting from a friend so that i can build him a gaming rig. Cost him 1540$


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 15, 2015)

Moto X Pure


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 15, 2015)

I got Destiny on my ps4 a few days ago. I have all the dlcs and am liking he game alot so far.


----------



## driverdis (Sep 15, 2015)

I got a "broken" (could not read discs) Xbox One 500GB console (only) from eBay for $151 then I got a 1TB 5400RPM Samsung Spinpoint for ~$40 for it along with a replacement Blu-ray drive for $65.
I got one of those Xbox 360 PSU adapters to power the Xbox One with my spare 203w brick also for around $8.
I got a camo controller for it for 40$ from Pawn America along with their $5 6 month "warranty" so I can take it back for when it starts to drift.

the drive swap (swap drive and logic board) worked and I can now read discs on the console. The Xbox One is now 100% functional.

I got a spare Xbox 360 Slim HDD enclosure ($4) along with a USB3 to SATA adapter (~10$) and use that for the Spinpoint drive.
I used some spare polyurethane feat so the enclosure sits properly on top of the Xbox One.

this is the second Xbox One I have used a HDD in a slim enclosure plus a SATA adapter

this is the SATA adapter I used
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J3IAU8C
These are the polyurethane feat I used
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EBVTV4


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 16, 2015)

My first ever smartphone. Asus Zenfone 2 along with screen protectors and a phone cover.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 16, 2015)

Steam was giving away Amnesia the Dark Descent, since SOMA is coming out in a week, so I grabbed that just before it ended. 

I also pre-ordered SOMA, because yes.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just realized that I never posted a picture of my GameCube here, so here it is, together with the games I bought recently.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Just realized that I never posted a picture of my GameCube here, so here it is, together with the games I bought recently.
> 
> snip


Here is mine(s)


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 17, 2015)

Cheap "as new" (basically open box/all accesories/unused card). R9 290 Vapor-X.

That'll do nicely till the die shrink.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Here is mine(s)



*droooools*

Holy crap man, that's a lot xD


----------



## driverdis (Sep 17, 2015)

@NikolaMiljevic and @VinsCool : Wheres the Gameboy Player?, I thought for sure everyone had one.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 17, 2015)

driverdis said:


> @NikolaMiljevic and @VinsCool : Wheres the Gameboy Player?, I thought for sure everyone had one.


I have 4


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 17, 2015)

driverdis said:


> @NikolaMiljevic and @VinsCool : Wheres the Gameboy Player?, I thought for sure everyone had one.


I don't have many Game Boy games, so I don't really need it haha


----------



## driverdis (Sep 17, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> I have 4



I only have 1 at the moment :/
but it was cheap to buy one off ebay as people sell the player for $10 and the disc for $40. I got the player for $10 and a XenoGC for $10, and burned a mini-DVD with the player software on it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 17, 2015)

driverdis said:


> I only have 1 at the moment :/
> but it was cheap to buy one off ebay as people sell the player for $10 and the disc for $40. I got the player for $10 and a XenoGC for $10, and burned a mini-DVD with the player software on it.


U should try GameBoy Interface aka GBI


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2015)

driverdis said:


> @NikolaMiljevic and @VinsCool : Wheres the Gameboy Player?, I thought for sure everyone had one.


Soon. my gf actually found one, but didn't know what it was and declined it and took the games only


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 18, 2015)

Ordered Pokemon Omega Ruby (only the cartridge though  ), for 16€. Should arrive by September 28th.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 18, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Ordered Pokemon Omega Ruby (only the cartridge though  ), for 16€. Should arrive by September 28th.


From ebay?


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 19, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> From ebay?


From one Serbian website, which has been pretty reliable to me so far.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 19, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> From one Serbian website, which has been pretty reliable to me so far.


Yea Pokemon games r the most bootleged games of any Nintendo portable so beware


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> Yea Pokemon games r the most bootleged games of any Nintendo portable so beware


A bootleg 3ds game? Yeah sure thing.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 19, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> Yea Pokemon games r the most bootleged games of any Nintendo portable so beware


Nah, from the picture on the offer and based on the seller's rating (800+ positive, 0 negative ratings), this is legit.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 19, 2015)

Currently downloading Disney Infinity 3.0 on my PS4 since i got a 20$ PSN card. There was no way i was getting the physical release, i already have three base for that game, i don't need a fourth one


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> A bootleg 3ds game? Yeah sure thing.


If it can happen it will


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 19, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Nah, from the picture on the offer and based on the seller's rating (800+ positive, 0 negative ratings), this is legit.


I have seen pictures that looked totally legit and it was a bootleg from sellers with 100% positive feedback


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2015)

A ziggy


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> I have seen pictures that looked totally legit and it was a bootleg from sellers with 100% positive feedback


Very common for gba games.

Not 3ds. 3ds bootleg doesn't even exist. Unless they use a sky3ds lol.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Very common for gba games.
> 
> Not 3ds. 3ds bootleg doesn't even exist. Unless they use a sky3ds lol.


That wouldn't really pay off haha 
Turning a 80€ cartridge into a 16€ cartridge? Yeah, a bad idea xD


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 19, 2015)

LOL love it when people miss the point


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Very common for gba games.
> 
> Not 3ds. 3ds bootleg doesn't even exist. Unless they use a sky3ds lol.


Who said the bootleg had to actually work? They could always shove some junky DS Pokemon bootleg into a 3DS cartridge and pawn it off as legit. It probably wouldn't run on a 3DS, doesn't make it any less bootleggy.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> LOL love it when people miss the point


The point is there is *no* 3ds bootlegs


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 19, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> LOL love it when people miss the point


I think you're the one who's missing the point...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 19, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I think you're the one who's missing the point...


The point was about Pokemon GBA games being the most bootleged


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> The point was about Pokemon GBA games being the most bootleged


And that was exactly what I replied a few posts above lol.

End of offtopic shall we?


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 19, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> The point was about Pokemon GBA games being the most bootleged


Who the hell's talking about GBA? I said OMEGA Ruby. Not the GBA Ruby. The 3DS game :v


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 19, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Who the hell's talking about GBA? I said OMEGA Ruby. Not the GBA Ruby. The 3DS game :v


Ok my bad I misread that word in between


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 19, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> Ok my bad I misread that word in between


Problem solved then xD

Off-topic - Complete


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> Ok my bad I misread that word in between


So we can all agree that *you *missed the point


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> So we can all agree that *you *missed the point


No the main point was Pokemon being the most bootlegged game on Nintendo's portables


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 19, 2015)

Will you two just shush? If Bortz sees this say bye-bye to this argument xD


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 19, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Will you two just shush? If Bortz sees this say bye-bye to this argument xD


No


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2015)

A huge gaming deal for 150$ 
It's almost a joke!

And some more goodies coming tomorow, for a few of my games, in an exchange 

Will post pics and detailed informations tomorow


----------



## Guinea (Sep 20, 2015)

Pokemon ruby version for Gameboy advance


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Guinea said:


> Pokemon ruby version for Gameboy advance


Were from?


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 20, 2015)

^
 |
 |

@VinsCool Oooooh shit xD


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2015)

I promised it! Here is everything I got, for a whole total of 150$ 



Spoiler: Huge amount of stuff


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I promised it! Here is everything I got, for a whole total of 150$


Nice pickups, Vins!  Especially the Paper Mario, Punch Out!, SNES 2/Mini, Kingdom Hearts games, and Pokemon games.  Those items would probably total around $100-120+ if you were to get just each of those individually!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2015)

since aquired a ps1, and found Legend of Dragoon manuals in a ps2 game case, then  :


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2015)

Matching headset for my anniversary controller, and a sexy but strong womyn amiibo


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 25, 2015)

I got two broken Wiis along with the power cable and a sensor bar. One black RVL-101, and one white RVL-001.
I've ordered video cables for them. I'm not sure what's wrong with them but I can sync wii remotes to it so I assume it's semi bricked because they tried to update or mod it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Found a fully working wii lastnight with all cords


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 25, 2015)

64GB microSD card, Dragon Touch X10 Android Tablet, a leather case for that, Roku 3 4230R and a TV mount for that.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 25, 2015)

I've recently bought these little guys for me-self 





_That's not my room, I just found a random image on google with all three together_

The story is, I was just minding my own business at my local store, when I noticed that the Gamestop in there got totally revamped, with lots of stuff
like shirts and action figures. I saw these threes and I thought "Heh, what the hell" and bought all of them.

Now they're all proudly in display on my shelf.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 25, 2015)

A Danger Den CPU waterblock, XSPC dual bay pump/res combo, Thermaltake slim 120mm radiator, and Cooler Master CSStacker 830 case (albiet missing quite a few parts) for a bundle price of $15USD


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 25, 2015)

Well, my refund for the DVDs that never showed up has been cleared and then immediately spent again. Fate was on my ide for once as about 5 minutes after the money hit my account I discovered the PSN Retro sale. Crash Team Racing for £2? Damn right. So I abused my overdraft a little, bought a few new PS1 classics (Spyro Trilogy, CTR, Crash 3 Warped), and of course bought about a dozen new Rocksmith DLC tracks. And since I bought her the Spyro trilogy, the wife then bought me a new set of the DVDs that never showed up. So effectively I got an £18 refund, spent £4 of it, and ended up with the £18's worth of DVDs. Not a bad little trick shot.

Oh, on the subject of Rocksmith, my previously nameless new guitar is now named Laevateinn. Partly because it's the name of Loki's staff in Norse mythology (my daughter's named Freya, of course I know Norse mythology) but mostly because it roughly translates as 'Danger Twig' which I thought was a hilarious name for a bit of musical wood.

Aside from that, latest purchase was a new copy of Way of the Samurai 3 for my PS3 after I had to sell the old one a while back. Trouble is that I have all the DLC so the first thing I did was build what is basically a lightsaber, boost its stats sky high til it kills almost anything in one clean hit, and now I'm stomping around like some crazed old skool Jedi conquering ancient Japan. Not sure I'm playing in the spirit the game was intended


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 26, 2015)

Spoiler











Edit - beard and hair is a mess.  I had just rolled out of bed.  Shirt get!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 26, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> *sexysnip*


Mine came in the mail yesterday, though I haven't bothered opening it yet. because i'm ashamed of gbatemp

I bought a 16GB SD card, and some groceries this morning. And hookers and drugs.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 26, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Mine came in the mail yesterday, though I haven't bothered opening it yet. because i'm ashamed of gbatemp



It's okay, you can continue to be a fucking casual right in the corner you came from. I went to LameStop in my shirt today then promptly walked right out because it was LameStop.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 27, 2015)

More games 

Much happy! 


Spoiler: PS2, Gamecube, DS, GBA games :)


----------



## nxwing (Sep 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> More games
> 
> Much happy!
> 
> ...


You bought the same game for 2 different systems? That's definitely dedication.

I went to the mall today with my savings to check if they still have the Animal Crossing N3DS bundle but they were all sold out. I swear they were there 2 days ago. I didn't go home empty handed though, I got an Australian eShop giftcard from the nearby mall for my Australian DSi. I am still deciding what to buy but I think Sudoku will do. I also got the Legend of Zelda Four Swords Anniversary Edition on my DSi even if the offer is over. I just took a look around the settings and it's there


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 27, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I got two broken Wiis along with the power cable and a sensor bar. One black RVL-101, and one white RVL-001.
> I've ordered video cables for them. I'm not sure what's wrong with them but I can sync wii remotes to it so I assume it's semi bricked because they tried to update or mod it.


Turns out they just don't read discs. Otherwise they work fine. I've modded the white one with Letterbomb but it doesn't seem to work on the black one. I'll try cleaning the lens on it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Turns out they just don't read discs. Otherwise they work fine. I've modded the white one with Letterbomb but it doesn't seem to work on the black one. I'll try cleaning the lens on it.


Like it matters if it reads discs or not its called a usb loader


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 27, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> Like it matters if it reads discs or not its called a usb loader


That would be the case if I could get Letterbomb to work on the black wii.
edit: nevermind I set the time wrong lol


----------



## Atlas_Noire (Sep 27, 2015)

Bought two gallons of cooking oil. Now we have enough supply of cooking oil for one year.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 27, 2015)

A Xbox 360 Wired Controller, a mini USB Vacuum for cleaning my PC and a headphone wire extender thing cause I need to reach my mobo back panel since the front panel port is broken.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2015)

Another day, another purchase


----------



## Anfroid (Sep 28, 2015)

Got a bunch of stuff in the last couple of months.

Some computer parts for myself.


Spoiler
















Some of the parts put together for my friends computer that I'm building him.


Spoiler

















Some consoles


Spoiler













Got a box of cards


Spoiler










A tortoise, I'm calling him bowser.


Spoiler










A few figures
Chamber from Suisei no Gargantia


Spoiler










Alisha from Tales of Zestiria


Spoiler










Anzu from Cinderella Girls


Spoiler










Miki from the [email protected]


Spoiler










 Inshun from Samurai Bride


Spoiler










Kurumi form Date a Live


Spoiler













Super Sonico


Spoiler










Goku


Spoiler










Black Hanekawa from the Monogatari series


Spoiler










Racing Miku 2014 and Sepang Ver.


Spoiler















Celty from Durarara


Spoiler










 Noel from Blazblue 


Spoiler








3DS game for size reference.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Won from Blade Arcus or as i like to call her "chinese Tifa"


Spoiler










Matsuri


Spoiler










Maki from Love Live


Spoiler










A bunch of games.


Spoiler













Probably missing some stuff though.


----------



## driverdis (Sep 28, 2015)

My Temp shirt arrived Saturday, I am wearing it right now and it is comfortable. The size seems to actually be 2X just as I ordered so it fits fine also (I hate when shirts are labeled wrong and are smaller than their labeled size so I am glad this shirt was not one of them).


----------



## Greymane (Sep 28, 2015)

A game. Etrian mystery dungeon http://atlus.com/etrianmd/ i just love those kind of games


----------



## Depravo (Sep 28, 2015)

A controller thing for my NUC.





And another controller thing for my NUC.


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 29, 2015)

Bought Tales of Hearts R and Danganronpa Another Episode for psvita.
Also ordered Armada (the latest novel of Ernest Cline) and Pokémon Adventures Ruby & Sapphire box.
And preordered Pokémon Adventures FireRed/LeafGreen & Emerald Box which should come out around november.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 29, 2015)

Depravo said:


> A controller thing for my NUC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice on the SFC30 i own the NES30 and SNES30


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 29, 2015)

A 64GB USB Drive and i just got done delivering a brand new gaming rig for my friend.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 30, 2015)

The Pokemon Omega Ruby cartridge I ordered last week was lost by the courier  At least I got a full refund, which is nice.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 30, 2015)

Got this bad boy for review


----------



## T-hug (Sep 30, 2015)

I bought Stein's Gate for PS Vita today after reading it's meant to be a great visual novel.


----------



## Bubbysaur (Sep 30, 2015)

I recently bought the new Iphone 6S Plus and I totally love it! I was an android guy and wanted to finally try out IOS and so far it is an awesome experience. I have finally seen what all the hype was for!


----------



## blindseer (Sep 30, 2015)

I bought the Destiny Taken King PS4 Bundle and a Seagate 2tb Super Slim to rip apart and install in it.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 30, 2015)

Zelda Parallel Worlds, Super Mario Return to Dinosaur Land, Shin Megami Tensei, and Zelda Goddess of Wisdom.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 30, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Zelda Parallel Worlds, Super Mario Return to Dinosaur Land, Shin Megami Tensei, and Zelda Goddess of Wisdom.


What are thooooose?!


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 1, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> What are thooooose?!



Those Zelda games are hacks of LttP, but I didn't know they had made actual cartridges for them.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 1, 2015)

Going to get Sharkbites on saturday, new tattoo on the 27th and a Triforce cap on the 31st.


----------



## jDSX (Oct 1, 2015)

Got me a apple G5 late 05 model going to mess around with it and probably turn it into something more modern which I don't mind because I like big projects.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 1, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Got me a apple G5 late 05 model going to mess around with it and probably turn it into something more modern which I don't mind because I like big projects.


We have one of those. My next big project will probably be rebuilding and fully converting it for modern use


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## jDSX (Oct 1, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> View attachment 26247


I freakin hate you I am jelly


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 1, 2015)

jDSX said:


> I freakin hate you I am jelly


Man and I just watched this and already feel outdated 
Stupid Gaming Tech Industry advancing faster than my Bank Account! XD


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2015)

- My GBAtemp T-Shirt arrived today 

- Got this in the mail, except for the ps1 memory cards, Bought today at the local pawn shop for 5$ each


----------



## blindseer (Oct 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> - My GBAtemp T-Shirt arrived today
> 
> - Got this in the mail, except for the ps1 memory cards, Bought today at the local pawn shop for 5$ each
> 
> View attachment 26252


I friggin love that game, one of my favorite ps1 era rpgs!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 2, 2015)

I bought socks.

And two of these: http://www.amazon.com/Rockford-Fosgate-400-Watt-800-Watt-Subwoofer/dp/B004UFHXHE :tom:


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 2, 2015)

Part of my parenting course, I have to take care of him for three days


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 2, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Part of my parenting course, I have to take care of him for three days


Scratch that, I'm freaked out by baby dolls ;-;


----------



## Tempest228 (Oct 2, 2015)

Senran Kagura 2eep Crimson
Some Not Your Fathers Rootbeer. (Really good stuff)


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 3, 2015)

TitanFall PC for $4.99 at BestBuy and Turtle Beach Ear Force Recon 30X for $19.99 also on BestBuy


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 3, 2015)

dvd-rs


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Oct 3, 2015)

Bought a new wii u, mario party 10, and smash bros over the last couple days lol


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 3, 2015)

3 of my fave games of all time


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 3, 2015)

I got these today.
Note that I got 4sword adventures in the WindWaker case, and Ocarina of Time manual lol. Go figure xD


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Oct 3, 2015)

Just ordered a PS4 for 320 now im off to order Bloodborne


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 4, 2015)

http://sanshee.com/products/duck-game-shirt?variant=7955585091 

Duck Game shirt, because Duck Game is the shit.


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I got these today.
> Note that I got 4sword adventures in the WindWaker case, and Ocarina of Time manual lol. Go figure xD
> 
> View attachment 26336


You're rich! But also you can find games really really easily in the US and Canada and I envy you for that 

Picked these two up about 5 months ago now for $15 or $20 from CashConverters, an op shop. (I'd also like to say that Imgur is a joke. Flipped my image the first time and then when I uploaded it again after rotating it flipped to see if it would do the inverse, it was still upside down)


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2015)

Aidan25 said:


> You're rich! But also you can find games really really easily in the US and Canada and I envy you for that
> 
> Picked these two up about 5 months ago now for $15 or $20 from CashConverters, an op shop. (I'd also like to say that Imgur is a joke. Flipped my image the first time and then when I uploaded it again after rotating it flipped to see if it would do the inverse, it was still upside down)


Well, Super Mario RPG alone cost me 60$ xD


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Well, Super Mario RPG alone cost me 60$ xD


Well that's understandable it's a rare game  I've heard it's great too but I don't even have a SNES

Forgot that I also bought this for $24 off eBay and it's the fan translation.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2015)

Aidan25 said:


> Well that's understandable it's a rare game  I've heard it's great too but I don't even have a SNES
> 
> Forgot that I also bought this for $24 off eBay and it's the fan translation.


Ooooh nice aquisition!
I may get this game too eventually 

And yeah Super Mario RPG is awesome! Try it on emulator if you don't have a SNES yet  it's really good.


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Ooooh nice aquisition!
> I may get this game too eventually
> 
> And yeah Super Mario RPG is awesome! Try it on emulator if you don't have a SNES yet  it's really good.


I like playing the real cartridge using a real controller but I have been playing Earthbound on an emulator (which I think is the coolest game I've ever played), so maybe in a couple weeks when I'm not busy.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2015)

Aidan25 said:


> I like playing the real cartridge using a real controller but I have been playing Earthbound on an emulator (which I think is the coolest game I've ever played), so maybe in a couple weeks when I'm not busy.


Oh earthbound... If it wasn't so rare and expensive, I would have bought it already 
Or i could buy the uncensored repro for 50$ xD But I'll see.


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oh earthbound... If it wasn't so rare and expensive, I would have bought it already
> Or i could buy the uncensored repro for 50$ xD But I'll see.


Yeah even though it wasn't released in the PAL region, I may have to do the same thing if I want to play it on a PAL SNES. But it's risky business.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 4, 2015)

Got a Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 along with a book case for it and an iflix voucher.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2015)

Woke up in a field about 35km (in cretin that is 22 miles) from my house, after paying through the nose for a train ticket on the day on a Sunday I thought I would have a wander around the car boot as it was a 30 second detour on the walk of shame. For so late in the year (most others run until September, let alone this late) it was a great haul for me



 

Bailey no4 stanley pattern plane. I have a few of them now but if they are that clean and going for £5 I do it, if only because whenever I go around youtube/new woodworker comment type places I always see people buying a rusty piece of junk for 4 times that and having to fully restore it whereas that will probably plane right now and if not then with a minor sharpen it will. You can not see it in the image but it is a brass adjuster ring and rosewood handles so quite old as far as these things go.
360 controller I still need to look at it (the right stick is broken somehow and I have no idea about the electricals) but for £2 then even if I just use the buttons I am up on the deal. Edit. Broken inside of the electrical stick/board. Will find another broken one and solder the two together.
eggbeater/belly drill. I have never got along with this style of drill (much prefer a brace if I have to go manual and an Archimedes drill is not enough) and though that is about as good as it gets it is still not for me, with that said I stuck a bit in it and drilled a very nice hole despite the thing probably being about 100 years old. The small old hacksaw is just an old hacksaw (the label reckons circa 1920). £2 for both of them. I will probably give them to a friend that collects old tools and actually likes them in a bit worn condition rather than museum/showpiece.
The square edge clamp. Sadly does not close in tight enough for most wood mitre joints I do but I do have a bunch of box tubing to weld at some point in the near future so it is all good. Somewhere under £2 as that was the change I had in my pocket at that point.
Large saw. Just a large tooth saw, guy threw it in with the tap handle below. Probably going to resharpen and set it properly this afternoon.
Nice large ratcheting tap/die handle. More of a plumbing one than a straight up engineering/machining one (though the distinction is pretty minor and almost non existent for my purposes), it did also come with some extra inserts but they were rusted almost beyond recovery so probably only good for pattern/sizing or forging into something else.


As I had just stumbled off the train I had no bag so I had to turn up a bunch of irwin marple chisels going for next to nothing which I am kicking myself about. On the other hand I do have some quite nice chisels for what I need and if not then hopefully they will be back next week.


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 4, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Woke up in a field about 35km (in cretin that is 22 miles) from my house.



Must have been either a really good or really bad night


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 7, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> snip


I didn't even know this thing was released lol.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I didn't even know this thing was released lol.


Yea at Vintage Stock and Target I saw it at bought it at Vintage Stock


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Oct 7, 2015)

I preordered the Halo 5 Xbox One Console. I'm a sucker for console collecting. I've got all the other halo limited edition consoles so it wouldn't feel right to pass it up. Now I have 3 xbox ones that I never play lol.

Oh and I bought a Monster Hunter PSP from Japan, looks so cool!


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Oct 7, 2015)

It's finally here now im off to get Bloodborne


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 7, 2015)

Got a small PC at work, wiped the hard drive and put Android on it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 8, 2015)

I ordered an Xboner with a broken BD drive for $150 

And an Xboner controller, and a digital code of the Master Chief Collection.


----------



## driverdis (Oct 8, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I ordered an Xboner with a broken BD drive for $150
> 
> And an Xboner controller, and a digital code of the Master Chief Collection.



the drive is easy to fix, I got mine for $151 and replaced the BD drive (and swapped logic boards of course) for around $60


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 8, 2015)

driverdis said:


> the drive is easy to fix, I got mine for $151 and replaced the BD drive (and swapped logic boards of course) for around $60


I know it is, but I'm not going to bother regardless since I prefer digital only, the only reason I bought it was because it was so cheap


----------



## driverdis (Oct 8, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I know it is, but I'm not going to bother regardless since I prefer digital only, the only reason I bought it was because it was so cheap



I was going to do the same, then I realized Xbox 360 backwards compatibility would require the drive for my physical Xbox 360 games


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 8, 2015)

Added Sonic 2 to my extensive collection of 3DS 3D Classics. Basically the moment they release the original Starwing on the eShop I'll have my entire childhood in my pocket.


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 8, 2015)

- Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer N3DS XL (Pre-Installed bundle)
- Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer game + NFC reader (for use with the O3DS system)
Both i bought for my kids


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2015)

EZ flash IV, 25$ (around 30 CAD)
Thanks to @TheCasketMan


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 9, 2015)

Logitech Z200 speakers for my mini Android PC and they sound great!


----------



## 2Hack (Oct 9, 2015)

6k in grants to cover my 5k uni tuition


----------



## Deleted member 370532 (Oct 9, 2015)

An intelligent watch It's a chineise company with a hard name to say


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2015)

A new N64 Power block, mine gets shorts and the console kept reseting du to that xD


----------



## zoogie (Oct 10, 2015)

Finally got my white smash bros cover plates for my HHD bundle new3ds. Totally relieved.
I can actually pull this thing out in public now.


VinsCool said:


> A new N64 Power block, mine gets shorts and the console kept reseting du to that xD


You going to plug it into your energy drink now?
Bad joke, sorry.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Finally got my white smash bros cover plates for my HHD bundle new3ds. Totally relieved.
> I can actually pull this thing out in public now.
> 
> You going to plug it into your energy drink now?
> Bad joke, sorry.


why won't you bring the n3ds in public? Isabelle is adorable :3

and no the monster energy was for me


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 11, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Finally got my white smash bros cover plates for my HHD bundle new3ds. Totally relieved.
> I can actually pull this thing out in public now.
> 
> You going to plug it into your energy drink now?
> Bad joke, sorry.


POWER UP YOUR POWER


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2015)

Donkey Kong Jungle Beats and Bongos: 30$




Amiibos, for all of them: 90$  (What a nice deal, paid in CAD, Roughly 70 USD guyz :3)


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Oct 11, 2015)

This is possibly it for now besides rebuying GTA 5 for next gen and Preordering Fallout 4 this month


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2015)

Oups, some more stuff.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 11, 2015)

I got a cheap ass colling pad for my laptop, a KitKat bundled with a bench thingy and hopefully, my Ipega Controller


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2015)

Yay


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> -snip-


What do you eat???


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What do you eat???


Food, like everyone do lol.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Food, like everyone do lol.


But I mean you always seem to have another game bundle, so I'm trying to figure out what budget you're cutting into XD


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> But I mean you always seem to have another game bundle, so I'm trying to figure out what budget you're cutting into XD


Couple budget.

And we pay 50/50


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 12, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> But I mean you always seem to have another game bundle, so I'm trying to figure out what budget you're cutting into XD


He eats the games. Obviously.


----------



## gudenau (Oct 12, 2015)

I got a USB Gecko clone (Sheriken), it works great and has allowed me to work on an item spy program on my computer for the Wii.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 27006 View attachment 27007 View attachment 27008 View attachment 27009 View attachment 27010


You actually bought PMTTYD! LOL! You are one rich person.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> You actually bought PMTTYD! LOL! You are one rich person.


Meh, Tengen Tetris cost me more >.>


----------



## nxwing (Oct 15, 2015)

Spoiler








Cool new watch 8)


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 15, 2015)

Bought a blue Afterglow PS3 controller to finally get rid of that piece of crap cable that keeps getting tangled everywhere. £11, not bad for a brand new wireless pad. Unfortunately it doesn't have Six-Axis controls, but that only disables two or three games anyway so it's no big deal. The only 'problem' is that if it's inactive for a few minutes, it goes into a sleep mode without being asked.  It's fine during gameplay but when I'm watching stuff on YouTube/Netflix it switches off between episodes, and when I switch it back on it it brings up the main menu.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 16, 2015)

Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: 10$ each!
Final Fantasy VII: 30$
Final Fantasy IX (Fucking love that game ): 20$!


----------



## CheeseCake (Oct 16, 2015)

Got these for $10 each 2 weeks ago. Next purchase is gonna be in 5 days.
Edit


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Just came in the mail


----------



## laudern (Oct 16, 2015)

@VinsCool is it possible for you to take a photo of your entire collection? I am interested to see it in its entirety.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 16, 2015)

And there is a lot of missing/unclassified stuff, I need to reorganise everything on my shelves
.


----------



## popokakapetu (Oct 16, 2015)

I like JRPGs and i played Tale of Xillia before sooo why not???


----------



## blindseer (Oct 16, 2015)

I ordered the Tales of Zesteria collectors edition, but it'll be at least two weeks befor I get it.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 16, 2015)

I came home dejected knowing that after spending a small fortune buying the wife's birthday present (a day learning to drive an F1 car) I couldn't afford to buy Tales of Zestiria. Only to find it waiting patiently on the mat. What worries me is that I didn't order it as I don't have the cash, and the wife denies having ordered it stating she had every intention of buying it for me when she gets off work in a few hours. Which raises the question of exactly how I came to possess this particular shiny thing. It's not a mis-delivery or anything, it was addressed to me, but nobody is claiming responsibility.

Not that I'm bothered, whoever is responsible the result is the same, I have a new shiny thing to enjoy for a few weeks


----------



## hundshamer (Oct 16, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> I came home dejected knowing that after spending a small fortune buying the wife's birthday present (a day learning to drive an F1 car) I couldn't afford to buy Tales of Zestiria. Only to find it waiting patiently on the mat. What worries me is that I didn't order it as I don't have the cash, and the wife denies having ordered it stating she had every intention of buying it for me when she gets off work in a few hours. Which raises the question of exactly how I came to possess this particular shiny thing. It's not a mis-delivery or anything, it was addressed to me, but nobody is claiming responsibility.
> 
> Not that I'm bothered, whoever is responsible the result is the same, I have a new shiny thing to enjoy for a few weeks


I did it...


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello Beautiful.


----------



## zeldafan20081 (Oct 16, 2015)

I just received a custom print photo mug from Shutterfly. I got it for about $9 (Bing Rewards sent me a promo code to get the mug free, which was about $17, but I still had to pay shipping and handling. Free codes, free mug... It's probably the only thing I like about Bing as a whole).
Drinking Gevalia in my new mug is amazing! 
http://corbin92.tumblr.com/post/131294094340/i-just-received-my-custom-photo-mug-from
If you clicked the link and noticed the similarities of my Tumblr background and the mug, yes, the custom photo is my Tumblr background. It's a GIF I made about three years ago.
I call it... "GlitchFace".


----------



## EntermateStar (Oct 17, 2015)

Picked these up while going through town yesterday, i already had epic yarn and tekken, but spares are always nice


----------



## 2Hack (Oct 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> And there is a lot of missing/unclassified stuff, I need to reorganise everything on my shelves
> .View attachment 27180 View attachment 27181 View attachment 27182


Damn. Vins is #ballin


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Oct 17, 2015)

I bought a couple hard drives, the call of duty ps4, and the Halo 5 Xbox one. I'm a collector


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 17, 2015)

Steins;Gate manga in Portuguese 1 to 3 ( Full collection )






And I stocked up food in the supermarket for 3 months.


----------



## CheeseCake (Oct 18, 2015)

popokakapetu said:


> I like JRPGs and i played Tale of Xillia before sooo why not???
> IMAGE



Damn, you Yuropeens. Well I pre-ordered my PS3 copy today at Gamestop and I'll pick it up on Tuesday.

Speaking of Gamestop. Got Megaman Starforce Dragon for $10.
Fucking Gamestop gave me a fair price for once.






The background is a Triforce Heroes/Super Mystery Dungeon poster I got from a  Nintendo PR guy today. He was advertising/shilling the multiplayerness of Triforce Heroes.



Spoiler: Poster














Edit: Resized the images, they were too HQ for JPGs [with sizes of over 2MB]


----------



## EntermateStar (Oct 18, 2015)

CheeseCake said:


> Damn, you Yuropeens. Well I pre-ordered my PS3 copy today at Gamestop and I'll pick it up on Tuesday.
> 
> Speaking of Gamestop. Got Megaman Starforce Dragon for $10.
> Fucking Gamestop gave me a fair price for once.
> ...


some kick ass posters, i like the zelda one more though, i think im gunna look for one to buy


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 18, 2015)

CheeseCake said:


> Damn, you Yuropeens. Well I pre-ordered my PS3 copy today at Gamestop and I'll pick it up on Tuesday.
> 
> Speaking of Gamestop. Got Megaman Starforce Dragon for $10.
> Fucking Gamestop gave me a fair price for once.
> ...


Damn, I need to find a scan of that Zelda poster somewhere. It seems like great phone wallpaper material xD


----------



## mgrev (Oct 18, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> why won't you bring the n3ds in public? Isabelle is adorable :3
> 
> and no the monster energy was for me


i once got one so sold that it tasted cancer. yes it was from the store


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks to my Best Buy GamerClub unlocked membership, just preordered Rise Of The Tomb Raider for $30.02


----------



## mgrev (Oct 18, 2015)

lucky bastard


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Oct 19, 2015)

Just bought 1 year PS Plus


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 19, 2015)

So it seems boredom + no rain + me being awake on Sunday morning means I appear at the car boot. I usually get tools (woodwork, machine shop type stuff or electronics) or something I fancy pulling apart but seldom anything really worth sharing here -- I got a bag of nice old spanners, many of which were sized for the Whitworth standard. This time though there were a couple of rusty fencing swords for £3 for the pair so I got them, the picture below is after I ran a bit of sandpaper over them and right now I am deciding whether to do the "better than the factory" restore (mainly as an excuse to play with fun chemicals and techniques I rarely get to employ) or leave them more or less as is.

 

I had not done any European style fencing in well over a decade (I have a bokken (Japanese wooden sword) I play with from time to time but mostly it is spear/staff type things that I go in for if I am doing larger weapons than a small knife) before yesterday... I was somewhat rusty just going through basic forms and techniques and my accuracy was all over the shop but I did remember why I liked it originally. I then looked up what style of sword it was and apparently it was a Spanish style ( https://www.armasdecoleccion.com/toledo-spanish-fencing-foil-p-153.html?language=en ) so I then looked up Spanish fencing. All martial arts ultimately boil down to physics and biology (and chemistry/metallurgy if you want a weapon that will last long enough to get you out of that day's combat) but this was somewhat different to what I originally learned.


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Oct 19, 2015)

I bought a 3D SmartTV. Watching youtube 1080p with 3D. And installed some apps on it. The TV crashed if you play something intensive on it


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 19, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Damn, I need to find a scan of that Zelda poster somewhere. It seems like great phone wallpaper material xD


Off topic, but if anyone's interested, I got bored today and tried recreating this poster from scratch, here's the result:

http://nikolamiljevic.deviantart.com/art/Zelda-Tri-Force-Heroes-Poster-567143341


----------



## Blue (Oct 19, 2015)

......


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2015)

Look what I got today from a friend of us


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 20, 2015)

New Globe shoes~





Mine are... 5 years old now and completely worn.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 20, 2015)

Just got my ipega controller! It looks just like an Xbox Controller and I'll hopefull put up a review of this after it finished charging


----------



## DeShelly (Oct 20, 2015)

Shadow of collosus Collector edition
A Classic Gba i get it with 10 euros only.. 
Supecard Mini Sd (need to learn more stuff about this flashcard)


----------



## Jayro (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## A_Random_Guy (Oct 20, 2015)

Jayro said:


> View attachment 27513


Noice shirt you got there.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 20, 2015)

New Hello Kitty wallet to replace me 6 year old previous one.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 20, 2015)

The wife was kind enough to order our tickets for the group to go see the new Star Wars film when it comes out, since apparently pre-order culture has leaked out of gaming and into everything else now, a pretty conclusive sign that the world is fucked and needs to be reset with an asteroid or something.

Those of you that track my activities in the Shoutbox will also know I eventually did invest in The Last Of Us GOTY, only for it to massively backfire on me. See, the page on the Store says it needs 5.9GB of space. Which of course means 12GB to actually download and install it thanks to the bizarre way modern downloads work, but whatever. What it fails to mention anywhere on PSN is that the 5.9GB file I bought was just the DLC and an installer for the main game, which then requires an additional 26GB of space, something way beyond my meagre hard drive's capabilities unless I delete literally everything else. So with video evidence captured to show that I was sold the game under false pretenses, I have emailed Sony demanding that they both refund my money immediately and rectify the PS Store page to reflect these higher requirements so that nobody else blunders into this trap. With the game only £8 in the sale I can't imagine I'm the only one who'll be feeling like a chump when they find this out.


----------



## [^Blark^] (Oct 20, 2015)

Its that time again... -_- I got some ebola so had to go out and buy some of this nasty ass shit.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 20, 2015)

Here are the pics of my controller.
http://m.imgur.com/a/9Z5Ke


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## CheeseCake (Oct 20, 2015)

No more game manuals....


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 21, 2015)

Jurassic World HMV exclusive steelbook.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Issac (Oct 21, 2015)

I got myself this square plexi glass vinyl  qualitywise it sounds like shit though!


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 21, 2015)

Forgot this in my other post






Yay for stock clearance. Box and discs are a little tatty, but meh, just want the steam code anyway.


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 21, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 27543 View attachment 27545 View attachment 27544



I really like how they made the effort to make decent, official-looking boxes for these games.
How much did you pay for them, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 21, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> I really like how they made the effort to make decent, official-looking boxes for these games.
> How much did you pay for them, if you don't mind me asking?


Honestly, I don't remember because it was an auction. Sorry


----------



## elmoemo (Oct 21, 2015)

Just ordered black ops 3 for my one


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 21, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> Just ordered black ops 3 for my one


Your "one" what?


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 21, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> Your "one" what?


'One Ring' (of death) obviously XD


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Issac (Oct 22, 2015)

I just ordered the complete X-Files collector's edition collection box (9 seasons + 2 movies, 61 discs). I saw they go for quite much on Amazon and other US and UK stores... I bought it for $35 new. 

I can't wait to get it in my hands. hhhnnngggh.


----------



## blindseer (Oct 22, 2015)

Cancelled my preorder of tales of Zestiria ce at Amazon and grabbed a copy at a local GameStop. And grabbed an 3ds charger for my n3ds while I was there.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 22, 2015)

Just got a walgreens  16 GB micro SD and converter for free! To bad it won't sandisk but oh well


----------



## XeR ッ (Oct 22, 2015)

Just bought a 4.5 O3DS from eBay , the hype is real !


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 22, 2015)

This I guess






I had to use their equipment, it's so unnecessary large.


----------



## Jao Chu (Oct 22, 2015)

Wii U Mario Kart 8 Bundle and Mario Party 10 to update it to 5.3.2


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 22, 2015)

Canon ‑ Eos 5d Mark Iii Dslr Cam...Canon ‑ Eos 5d Mark Iii Dslr C...Canon ‑ Eos 5d Mark Iii Dslr C...


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 22, 2015)

Spoiler










Yeaaaaaahhhhhh. It'll get set up whenever.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 23, 2015)

Bought FFX HD and completed my collection of main Final Fantasy games for the Vita.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 24, 2015)

I may have been ever so slightly naughty with my recent tax rebate...



Spoiler


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 24, 2015)

Finally bought Bayonetta 2. It took me a year to get that game, right now i'm playing through the first game.


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 25, 2015)

Got lost in gbatemp


----------



## Flood (Oct 25, 2015)

Bought some parts and built my first PC


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 25, 2015)

Flood said:


> Bought some parts and built my first PC



I've got that mouse. You chose well.


----------



## Flood (Oct 25, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> I've got that mouse. You chose well.


I'm loving it. Not use to having a scroll wheel on my mouse. I rotate from free spin to clicky.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 26, 2015)

I just preordered Halo 5 because I have no self control.


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 26, 2015)

I just got a plaster from my left shoulder to the hand 2day ... i love it (sarcasm)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 26, 2015)

I picked up Tales of Zesteria


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 27, 2015)

FREE SOCKS?! HALO WINS GOTY


----------



## amoulton (Oct 27, 2015)

Just bought a blue wooly yoshi amiibo at walmart yesterday- not sure if they'll be scarce but since it was there i thought why not.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 27, 2015)

A fancy new phone.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 28, 2015)

New tattooo~
Yay.


Spoiler: to sexy for yer eyes yo~


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 29, 2015)

Some guy brought this in to my buddies at a local retro store I frequent. No idea how special it is but I can't find it on eBay or anything so I thought it was pretty sweet. 

Advance wars is the bomb


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 29, 2015)

I bought a new 2 in 1 laptop


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 29, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Some guy brought this in to my buddies at a local retro store I frequent. No idea how special it is but I can't find it on eBay or anything so I thought it was pretty sweet.
> 
> Advance wars is the bomb


I give you 3 oranges for it.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 29, 2015)

and my 2 in 1 laptop is 2 in 1 in 2 ways! it was origannily supposed to be a Lenovo yoga, or hp x 360, but I got mad, threw I and It is now a deachable too! 

xD 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

sadly it stopped working now...


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 30, 2015)

somebodies drunk!!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 30, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> somebodies drunk!!


Not yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 30, 2015)

I haven't been sharing but I've been getting vidjy games. I figured instead I'd show a comparative stack of why I scale me e-penis to Xbox over PlayStation





And keep in mind. Ps4 cases are fatter


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 30, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I haven't been sharing but I've been getting vidjy games. I figured instead I'd show a comparative stack of why I scale me e-penis to Xbox over PlayStation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you have MGS5 on both systems lol


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 30, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> Why do you have MGS5 on both systems lol


Compare and contrast. It played better on PS4 in some regards, and it was given to me by a friend so I kept it instead of selling it. 

That, and the game is so fucking good it's worth having 2 of it


----------



## huma_dawii (Oct 30, 2015)

BlackBerry PRIV, Telescope Lens for Nokia Lumia 1020

I'm waiting for them to arrive :B


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 30, 2015)

While cleaning my grandmother's house, my mom found this and brought it to me.  The original Bop-It was my absolute FAVORITE back in the day.  It was brand new and sealed, copyright year on it was from 2000 I believe.  It's a Bop-It keychain that actually works!


----------



## CheatingSoi (Oct 30, 2015)

I just bought a for parts DS lite on eBay for $15 and the seller accidentally sent me a fully functioning DSi! Also got another as-is DS lite for $10. Looks to be in great condition. Opened it up and saw it just needed a new power switch. So I got one but it still doesn't work. Oh well! You win some, you lose some.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 30, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> While cleaning my grandmother's house, my mom found this and brought it to me.  The original Bop-It was my absolute FAVORITE back in the day.  It was brand new and sealed, copyright year on it was from 2000 I believe.  It's a Bop-It keychain that actually works!
> View attachment 28581


What is this exactly? O.o


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What is this exactly? O.o


Bop it is kind of like Simon. It's a memory game where you use 3 buttons that go to a little rhythm and have to memorize the pattern, by bopping the middle button, pulling one switch, or twisting the other. 

It gets progressively harder.


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What is this exactly? O.o



A fucking beauty, that's what it is! 

They were insanely popular so you should be able to find one.  There was a newer version that had 5 inputs as well!



chavosaur said:


> Bop it is kind of like Simon. It's a memory game where you use 3 buttons that go to a little rhythm and have to memorize the pattern, by bopping the middle button, pulling one switch, or twisting the other.
> 
> It gets progressively harder.



No pattern, they're all random.

EDIT: Here's the successor.  I've had this thing since it came out originally.  1998 this came out.  The keychain one came out in 2000, but the original size of that one came out in 1996.  I had it laying around by chance. lol


----------



## Jao Chu (Oct 30, 2015)

Exploitable wii u and samsung galaxy s6 edge.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 30, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> New tattooo~
> Yay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: to sexy for yer eyes yo~


Jesus lad, get some meat on you.

Also, I bought the world's most expensive phone case.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 30, 2015)

Not games


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 31, 2015)

A Xiaomi Mi4 smartphone. It's a budget phone, and my first one at that.  (I'll never get an apple product for life)


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 31, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> A Xiaomi Mi4 smartphone. It's a budget phone, and my first one at that.  (I'll never get an apple product for life)


I bet that budget one has a better build quality than Apple, so don't feel down. At least it won't bend like a piece of paper in your pocket.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 31, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I bet that budget one has a better build quality than Apple, so don't feel down. At least it won't bend like a piece of paper in your pocket.



Yeah, but when I said I'll never get an apple product, I meant I would never get one even if I had the money; apple is shit in my eyes.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 31, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yeah, but when I said I'll never get an apple product, I meant I would never get one even if I had the money; apple is shit in my eyes.



apple sucks

android has security and battery problem

windows phone has app problem


UNTIL windows 10 mobile releases!

then windows phone have no app gap!

AWESOME RIGHT?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 31, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> apple sucks
> 
> android has security and battery problem
> 
> ...



Not totally sure about windows phones, but this seems pretty neat.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 31, 2015)

this is something else

but, since you brought that up,

WINDOWS PHONES HAVE CONTINUUM

CONNECT PHONE TO TV OR MONITOR USING WIRE OR WIRELESS

AND THAT PHONE POWERS WINDOWS 10 ON THAT TV / MONITOR, WHILE THE PHONE ALSO POWERS ITSLEF!!!


COOL HUH?

so the phone is a computer itself!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 31, 2015)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/iljs/ 

This is neat, so I bought it.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2015)

Got it from a friend of mine c:

Also gotten angelbites yesterday, in 2 weeks, gun up it to T-rex bites.
For the non piercing people, that's 8 in your lip.
Like this


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

Got a lot of food including Copenhagen or whatever you call 'em, Chips Ahoy, some crackers, Pringles and Ruffles. Also bought myself some grape flavored Kool Aid and some Hershey's Chocolate Soya Milk. I also got myself two water jugs, one that can hold 1/3 of a gallon and another one that can hold 1/2 of a gallon.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 1, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Got it from a friend of mine c:
> 
> Also gotten angelbites yesterday, in 2 weeks, gun up it to T-rex bites.
> For the non piercing people, that's 8 in your lip.
> Like this



Good luck getting through metal detectors on airports xD


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Good luck getting through metal detectors on airports xD



Luckily, I got a car, so border checks are easier ;p
Besides, I can switch them out to bioplastic/PTFE or acrylate.


----------



## nasune (Nov 1, 2015)

I've been to three conventions in the last month, and, while they were not that great on their own, together they made for a nice haul.
The first convention had:
-The Apprentice (CD-i) (Seems like it's a fun game, and for 4 euro's I'm willing to take a gamble)
-Body Harvest (N64)
-Space Station Silicon Valley (N64)
-The Castlevania Adventure (GB)
-Gals Quest (MSX) (I wanted to test my Floppy drive, and figured it was similar to King's quest or Police Quest etc. Turns out it's not...)
-Videopac C7010 Chess module
-F-16 Fighting Falcon (Sega SG-1000 My Card)

The Second one was the least successful, but it still had the following games:
-Castlevania Bloodlines (SMD)
-Super Castlevania IV (SNES)
-Ecco the Dolphin (SMD)
-Sega Control Stick (SMS) (It was cheap, and I didn't have one yet)
-Spin Master (Neo Geo) (This game brings up fond memories of playing it at my little brothers soccer club)

And the last one had:
-Tiger R-zone (sealed)
-Sega ST-V + Die Hard Arcade (I was especially pleased about this one)
-Atari 800 XE
-Fortress of Narzod + Screen (Vectrex)
-Xbox composite cable (I needed one for my second Xbox, and, well, there it was. Lying there for the princely sum of 1 euro)
-PSOne LCD screen (which is possibly broken, but that's why the guy sold it for 2.50)
-Gamebit screwdriver (3.8 mm)

Added to that were some new releases that I wanted (The Legend of Zelda Tri Force Heroes, Project Zero Maiden of Black Water, Assassin's Creed Syndicate, and Mario Maker (though that one was a belated birthday present)).


----------



## Flood (Nov 2, 2015)

Got these for a friend of mine. I really need to improve the lighting in my room.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 28762


you got problems

WHO BUYS GAMES!? pirate bro! didn't Margen67 teach you anything?


----------



## nxwing (Nov 2, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> you got problems
> 
> WHO BUYS GAMES!? pirate bro! didn't Margen67 teach you anything?


VinsCool is all against piracy. Besides, a collection of digital pirated games is nothing compared to real life cartridges, discs and consoles. Also, piracy is worse than rape!

In order to not get off-topic here is my Chewy Chips Ahoy I bought the other day.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 2, 2015)

Bought some chocolate spread and made a mug cake. Trust me, it was a mug cake, I just took it out of the mug and sliced it up lol








Spoiler: Recipe, if anyone's interested lol:



tbsp = Tablespoon

4tbsp flour
4tbsp sugar
3tbsp milk
3tbsp vegetable oil
1 egg
1tbsp cocoa powder
1tbsp chocolate spread (Nutella for example)
a pinch of salt

Mix well, pour into a greased mug and place in the microwave on high for five minutes. Decorate with some melted chocolate spread or whipped cream.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Bought some chocolate spread and made a mug cake. Trust me, it was a mug cake, I just took it out of the mug and sliced it up lol


Dayum, I want a mug cake now.


----------



## MaskedRed (Nov 3, 2015)

Today i bought some Pokemon Cards, A BB gun, a PC mic, and Physical copy of Half-Life 2 GOTY for PC.


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Nov 3, 2015)

Just came in today can't decide if I'm gonna use it or leave it in the box


----------



## elmoemo (Nov 3, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> Your "one" what?


Xbox one lol


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 3, 2015)

I was weak and the dark side of the force was to strong! (goodbye, MS No X360 follow up to the One :/ maybe later, much later)

PS4 Disney Infinity 3.0 Star Wars bundle (came with an extra free playset of choice (got Inside out))
+ bought an extra controller and chargerstand for both controllers


----------



## CitizenSnips (Nov 3, 2015)

I recently bought a stylus for my 3ds from nintendo because I lost the original one I had and a 16gb sd card from newegg for my 3ds so I have more room for rom hacks


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 3, 2015)

Upgrading to X99


----------



## cracker (Nov 5, 2015)

AC Syndicate LE (PS4) for $30 at a thrift shop. It was still sealed. It must have been donated by a store because there was a small hole in the shrinkwrap. It is the same place I picked up GTAV for PC 3 weeks ago for $30 too.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 5, 2015)

Comes with Box, Famicom (controllers are hardwired. What a stupid design choice), RF, AC Adapter and Styrofoam.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 5, 2015)

This GORGEOUS art print by Lindsey Wakefield of a realistic Spyro the Dragon.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 5, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> This GORGEOUS art print by Lindsey Wakefield of a realistic Spyro the Dragon.


WHERE THE FUCK DID YOU BUY THAT SO I CAN BUY 10


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 5, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> WHERE THE FUCK DID YOU BUY THAT SO I CAN BUY 10


https://www.inprnt.com/gallery/lindseyw/spyro-the-dragon/
Buy the big one and put it on your ceiling


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 5, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> https://www.inprnt.com/gallery/lindseyw/spyro-the-dragon/
> Buy the big one and put it on your ceiling


I AM BUYING 10


EDIT: I BOUGHT 1 BUT THAT'S ALMOST LIKE 10


EDIT2: I ALSO BOUGHT A FRAME FOR IT


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 5, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> https://www.inprnt.com/gallery/lindseyw/spyro-the-dragon/
> Buy the big one and put it on your ceiling


Oh wow, that is very pretty.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm in love with these candies, so I told my mom to buy me a bag when she goes back from work. And they're pretty cheap too, 35RSD (around $0.3) for one 90 gram bag haha


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh, I also ordered a replacement screen for my Wii U gamepad, cuz it got damaged in my move, and Mario Maker cuz my number one hoe wants to play it


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 5, 2015)

Picked up the Collector's Edition of Tales of Symphonia Chronicles on PS3, complete with the book, soundtrack CDs, and the mini figures. Usually sells on eBay for anywhere between £50 and £150. I paid £25 for it in my local Game store. Cha-ching! Play games to death, sell on eBay for ludicrous profit, buy PS4, win game of life.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 5, 2015)

I got a pair of Marley Smile Earbuds.

I am really liking them so far!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 5, 2015)

and a psu to go into the x99 build, got a pretty good deal on a refurbished one


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 6, 2015)

Just purchased a "Blinking Light Win" for the Nes front loader. Hopefully it works as advertised. For those that haven't heard of it, it replaces the loading tray\72 pin connector. for one that works similar to the top loader or snes. heres a video on youtube I found which talks about it.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 6, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I'm in love with these candies, so I told my mom to buy me a bag when she goes back from work. And they're pretty cheap too, 35RSD (around $0.3) for one 90 gram bag haha


Ohhhhhhhhh~ i need to find those again!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ohh and i ordered a Chinese SNES PC controller, hope it works fine.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 6, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh~ i need to find those again!


I know right? haha
Only one store in my whole town has them xD


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 6, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I know right? haha
> Only one store in my whole town has them xD


Is it in one of those Supermarkets that are trough all of Balkan? (Merkator,Bingo,Konzum,CM,DM etc.)


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 6, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Is it in one of those Supermarkets that are trough all of Balkan? (Merkator,Bingo,Konzum,CM,DM etc.)


I saw them in Medius. I don't know if they exist throughout Balkan, I only heard of them in the Vojvodina region.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 6, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I saw them in Medius. I don't know if they exist throughout Balkan, I only heard of them in the Vojvodina region.


We don't have those here but i'm pretty sure that i saw those candies somewhere, gonna take a look in the hypermarket here.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 6, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> We don't have those here but i'm pretty sure that i saw those candies somewhere, gonna take a look in the hypermarket here.


Yeah, it says on the bag that they're Macedonian, so I'm guessing they're sending them to nearby countries as well haha


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Nov 6, 2015)

Bought this baby at Fry's for 100, and contrary to what the box says it does support 64gb sd cards... (kicks corner)

http://www.amazon.com/Visual-Land-Premier-10-Keyboard/dp/B00VBNR1WK


----------



## boomario (Nov 6, 2015)

pokemoner2500 said:


> Bought this baby at Fry's for 100, and contrary to what the box says it does support 64gb sd cards... (kicks corner)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Visual-Land-Premier-10-Keyboard/dp/B00VBNR1WK


"Impressive 16GB of Storage"


----------



## Depravo (Nov 6, 2015)

In the process of completing my Arcade Fire album collection.






Only one more to go and it's already in the post.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 6, 2015)

Did some 10PM groceries. I was hungry :v


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 7, 2015)

Saw the Fallout Anthology on Amazon a few days ago, and I want a miniature bomb in my house.

So I bought it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012E58DFC


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 7, 2015)

When you new socks got more swag than the new Call of Doodles


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 7, 2015)

I bought a pre-owned 3DS XL that was on 6.2.0-10U, spent the afternoon setting things up and it's now on sysnand 9.2.0-20U with rxTools on latest fw emunand :3 autoboot with themehax


----------



## Depravo (Nov 7, 2015)

Another day another delivery.







Arcade Fire album collection complete and a USB-A to USB-C cable so I can transfer stuff to my phone.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Nov 7, 2015)

I got the Limited edition halo Xbox one and the COD BO 3 PS4. I'm a sucker for collecting consoles


----------



## elmoemo (Nov 7, 2015)

Black ops 3 for Xbox one, new controller and sadder adapter


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 9, 2015)

JUST GOT UNDERTALE!


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Nov 9, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> JUST GOT UNDERTALE!
> View attachment 29451


Just pirated undertale!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 9, 2015)

pokemoner2500 said:


> Just pirated undertale!


That's what I did


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Nov 9, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> That's what I did
> View attachment 29452


Lolz


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 9, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> JUST GOT UNDERTALE!
> View attachment 29451


I bought it too!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 9, 2015)

Black Ops III and Moto X Pure (carrier unlocked or die!)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I bought it too!


Undertale is pissing me off right now. Toriel is gone her way, while I go through the underground cave, and holes keep forming on that purple ground, I keep falling. UGH


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 9, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Undertale is pissing me off right now. Toriel is gone her way, while I go through the underground cave, and holes keep forming on that purple ground, I keep falling. UGH


Oh this is just the beginning.
Farther, you are going to cry, it's not frustrating, but you will need good reflexes.


----------



## Flame (Nov 9, 2015)

I just triggered my "im a cool hip gaming collecting gamer" card.





One for the GBAtemp game collecting people. 


fist bump?


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 9, 2015)

$4 at Kohls


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 9, 2015)

My phone started overflowing with music, so I ordered a 16GB microSD. Should arrive within two days according to the website.

1100 RSD = 9.8 USD


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 9, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> My phone started overflowing with music, so I ordered a 16GB microSD. Should arrive within two days according to the website.
> 
> 1100 RSD = 9.8 USD


Wow, this sure is cheap, but I may be too curious, how is the currency going in your contry? Is it expensive to you?
(sorry if I asked something personal)


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Wow, this sure is cheap, but I may be too curious, how is the currency going in your contry? Is it expensive to you?
> (sorry if I asked something personal)


Actually, it's a pretty decent price. Most of the stuff is actually pretty expensive here, especially technology, but this isn't that bad. I don't really know how to explain the current situation in Serbia, I'm not really good with words, so feel free to ask if you're interested in the price of something in particular haha


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 9, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Actually, it's a pretty decent price. Most of the stuff is actually pretty expensive here, especially technology, but this isn't that bad. I don't really know how to explain the current situation in Serbia, I'm not really good with words, so feel free to ask if you're interested in the price of something in particular haha


I mean, how is 1100 RSD to you? Do you this this is expensive as in, a paycheck or something?
I asked because, 9.8 USD is very cheap.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 9, 2015)

I bought Sonic The Hedgehog (2006) recently. I never played it yet. I bought a Wii. It didn't even come with the Wii mote. So now, I need to go find one. I also invested in 2 O3DS XL's in hopes one is FW 4.5 or higher. (Not 9.2 and up, Ha.)


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I mean, how is 1100 RSD to you? Do you this this is expensive as in, a paycheck or something?
> I asked because, 9.8 USD is very cheap.


Average paychecks here are around 30000-40000 dinars (RSD)


----------



## Langin (Nov 9, 2015)

This, only in a lesser state =3=


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 9, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Average paychecks here are around 30000-40000 dinars (RSD)


Oh well xD I did a quick google currency conversion. 30000 RSD is worth 355 CAD, which is basically what I get from every paychecks xD

So it very good


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 9, 2015)

Received the Pokémon FireRed/LeafGreen & Emerald mangabox I preordered from amazon.
Also bought the 3 Phoenix Wright games for DS + Apollo Justice and 999 which should arrive by the end of this week.
Got the Phoenix Wright games for about 10 euro each. 999 and Apollo Justice were around 23 euro.
And now I'm broke again until Christmas.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 10, 2015)

I got fallout 4. Ive never played a fallout game before so I'm hoping its good. If its not to my tastes then I suppose I'll be glad I got it rather than bought it, if you know what I mean


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2015)

I got The Stanley Parable as a Steam gift by ihaveamac.
It was a nice enjoyable mind twisting game hahaha.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 10, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mahou Sensei Negima volumes 1-5 (Croatian language)

800 RSD = $7.1


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 10, 2015)

GAAAAEEEEMS


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 11, 2015)

It arrived  
I'm using the 16GB microSD for my phone now, and my old 8GB, together with the SD adapter I just got is going in my 3DS to replace the 2GB one I had so far. So I just killed two birds with one stone haha






Edit: Damn this is nice.



Spoiler


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 11, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> It arrived
> I'm using the 16GB microSD for my phone now, and my old 8GB, together with the SD adapter I just got is going in my 3DS to replace the 2GB one I had so far. So I just killed two birds with one stone haha
> 
> 
> ...


It has never been a good idea to use a microsd card on a sd device as it creates problems even back on the wii and ezflash 4


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 11, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> It has never been a good idea to use a microsd card on a sd device as it creates problems even back on the wii and ezflash 4


Really? I asked in the 3DS noob paradise thread a few days ago and someone answered that they used it that way and didn't encounter any problems


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 11, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Really? I asked in the 3DS noob paradise thread a few days ago and someone answered that they used it that way and didn't encounter any problems


It depends on the adapter no one adapter is a like even same brand


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 11, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> It depends on the adapter no one adapter is a like even same brand


Oh well, thanks for the info. If I notice anything out of the ordinary, Imma switch back to my old SD.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 11, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Oh well, thanks for the info. If I notice anything out of the ordinary, Imma switch back to my old SD.


Your better off buying a full sd card of a bigger size


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 11, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> Your better off buying a full sd card of a bigger size


Kinda short of money at the moment haha


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 12, 2015)

After trying out fallout 4 and liking it alot I decided to buy the game.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 12, 2015)

Got all these for $10, filling out my Xbox Library a bit more. I'm trying to get some cases for the other 150 freaking digital games I own so I can flesh out my full library. 

Gonna need a new shelf soon though, the Xbox is beginning to dominate. Almost ready to move to a second shelf just for One games.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 13, 2015)

A new phone. Htc desire 320.
Quite happy for 100$. Much better compared to my older phone.

Also bought some beer.


----------



## Issac (Nov 13, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> It arrived
> I'm using the 16GB microSD for my phone now.


I recently upgraded from 32GB to 128GB in my phone 
I have a LOT of music, and listen all the time, so I ran out of space. Now It's full of space for more music!


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 13, 2015)

A LAN adapter for the Wii U. And oh my god it makes a difference even through my repeater which is actually a 3 in 1 ASUS router. No more unstable connection in Splatoon!


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 13, 2015)

My manga collection is growing :3


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## nxwing (Nov 13, 2015)

Well, looks like McDonalds has my eyes on it.


Spoiler








I'll pick up more tomorrow


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## cracker (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice repro! Technically it's not I guess. Do you know if it uses a donor cart with Super FX or a chip to emulate one?


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm almost positive it's a donor cart I haven't heard of anything that emulates the fx chip on the snes I guess I could open it up and take a look but honestly I spent enough on the thing to not want to open it and break something.

This is the main reason I don't want to open it up

Off




On


----------



## cracker (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## nxwing (Nov 14, 2015)

As promised, here are the two Coca-Cola Glasses I got from McDonalds just 30 minutes ago.


Spoiler








Only three more to go!


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 14, 2015)

Got some parts in the mail for a rather simple mini ITX build computer. It's only a $500 build, the only important specs would be the Pentium G3258, 2x4GB of HyperX Fury RAM, a 120GB Sandisk SSD and a 1TB WD Green HDD. If I wanted it to be a gaming build, I could throw in a graphics card, though there isn't really anything to cool it that well besides the stock fans that came with the Obsidian 250D case, and the fact that the build was meant for my uncle to use at his nail spa. 

Besides the computer, I also got myself a 128GB Sandisk Ultra microSD card so that I can horde more music and stuff on my phone. It's a shame that the write speeds are so slow, though, as it only writes at about 20 
Mbps compared to my 64GB card's 40 Mbps, but it's not that big of a deal for when I only add a couple of albums or two every so often.

I also bought a plastic VR headset to use with my phone for around 10 bucks, but it's a piece of crap, so I'll be returning that to Amazon soon. I will probably try out the Google cardboard that my friend purchased and see if I like that better, or if this VR stuff for phones is even worth it at all.


----------



## N64 (Nov 14, 2015)

action replay powersaves pro for 3ds


----------



## Issac (Nov 14, 2015)

I think there will be a bottle of rum below me soon!

I just got a few old Elder Scrolls games on GOG


----------



## Depravo (Nov 14, 2015)

^^witchcraft! 






Arrrgggh!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2015)

I got a new keyboard that does all kinds of useless bullshit.


Its a Corsair K65 RGB mechanical keyboard for those wondering.

edit guess the filetrip link doesn't show up


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 14, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> I got a new keyboard that does all kinds of useless bullshit.



By the sound of that it means that it must be the million colours led thing right? I think it's pretty useless as you would only choose one colour since rainbow looks like shit.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> By the sound of that it means that it must be the million colours led thing right? I think it's pretty useless as you would only choose one colour since rainbow looks like shit.


 You can fully customize each keys colour and brightness and have different effects to suit what you are doing. Like you can have individual layouts for an individual game etc, its pretty neat.


----------



## plasma (Nov 14, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Kinda short of money at the moment haha


What Shadow#1 said is complete bullshit. Using an MSD in an SD Adapter works fine. Ive been using a 16gb one in my spare 3DS for months and I have had no problems whatsoever.

On topic though - I bought GTA V a day after spending all night at my friends playing it. Its a super fun game lmao


----------



## cracker (Nov 14, 2015)

Plasma Shadow said:


> What Shadow#1 said is complete bullshit. Using an MSD in an SD Adapter works fine. Ive been using a 16gb one in my spare 3DS for months and I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> On topic though - I bought GTA V a day after spending all night at my friends playing it. Its a super fun game lmao





Shadow#1 said:


> It depends on the adapter no one adapter is a like even same brand



I have to agree. I have had problems in many devices due to flaky adapters in various brands. Swapping the mSDs into different adapters minimized or totally removed problems with corruption/reading/writing/freezing.


----------



## plasma (Nov 14, 2015)

cracker said:


> I have to agree. I have had problems in many devices due to flaky adapters in various brands. Swapping the mSDs into different adapters minimized or totally removed problems with corruption/reading/writing/freezing.


I have had no problems with mine whatsoever, and the MSD wasnt the same brand as the adapter (Samsung 16GB, SanDisk adapter)


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 14, 2015)

cracker said:


> I have to agree. I have had problems in many devices due to flaky adapters in various brands. Swapping the mSDs into different adapters minimized or totally removed problems with corruption/reading/writing/freezing.





Plasma Shadow said:


> I have had no problems with mine whatsoever, and the MSD wasnt the same brand as the adapter (Samsung 16GB, SanDisk adapter)


Both my adapter and microSD are by Transcend, so it should be fine I guess


----------



## popokakapetu (Nov 14, 2015)

Another RPG for my N3DS


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 14, 2015)

popokakapetu said:


> Another RPG for my N3DS


I think I have that same keyboard haha


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 14, 2015)

got 3 free games for buying an intel core i7 cpu 
Just Cause 3
CS:GO
World of Warships
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16800985064


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 14, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> got 3 free games for buying an intel core i7 cpu
> Just Cause 3
> CS:GO
> World of Warships
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16800985064



Aww that's a better bundle now or NA gets a better one.

My free stuff was some software

Winzip
Coral paint shop something
Magix movie edit
Some stuff I can't remember.

and for games just

Grid autosport
Some world of tanks credit stuff.


----------



## elmoemo (Nov 14, 2015)

Black ops 3 digital, season pass, new Xbox controller and headset adapter (expensive month lmfao)


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2015)

Amazon just delivered this to me.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00P1DVGLS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## Depravo (Nov 14, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> Amazon just delivered this to me.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00P1DVGLS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


Did you order it?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Did you order it?


Yeah I got it for £30 yesterday on an amazon lightning deal.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 14, 2015)

Armadillo said:


> Aww that's a better bundle now or NA gets a better one.
> 
> My free stuff was some software
> 
> ...


Oh wow that bundle is terrible
They actually added this bundle last week and I bought my cpu 2 weeks ago so I just started a live chat and got the rep to send me a code


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 15, 2015)

Was given the Hat and Survival guide as a gift. The games were more $1 pickups and I got the little claptrap funko because I had to, it's claptrap.


----------



## cracker (Nov 15, 2015)

$1 games?? Nice score!


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Nov 15, 2015)

Was feeling a bit down lately, and I thought that'd she would cheer me up


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 15, 2015)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Was feeling a bit down lately, and I thought that'd she would cheer me up



I want the Inside Out plushies so badly, well okay not just those plushies since i also want the Mabel plushie.

Oh also i bought a Bluetooth headset, i'm not a driver or anything but i can never feel my phone vibrating in my pocket so i bought a headset to fix this issue.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 16, 2015)

Spoiler: I got some diabetes


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 16, 2015)

Stoooory time. 

Went to my GameStop to look at the under $20 bin to see if I could find some random stuff to fill out my library some more. 

Then I spy something I can't believe. So GameStop usually doesn't differentiate from a special edition to a normal edition of a game, so if you happen to find one used, it's usually the same price as the normal copy of the game. 

And so I found this baby for $17. 






I asked how much trade credit it was worth. 

$5. 

Some dude sold this game for $5, I just bought it for $17, and you know how much it's worth?!!

It's going on eBay for about $70-100. Cannot believe my luck, refuse to let it go for now because it's smexy. 

Oh, and it has the soundtrack, and art book. Fantastic.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 17, 2015)

Bought the current indiegala bundle.


Loot Hunter
Pizza Express
Double Dragon Neon
Super Puzzle Platformer Deluxe
One Finger Death Punch
Hatred


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 17, 2015)

This is getting stupid. My deal streak is too strong. 

First I got all these just for a strategy guide I had received for free 






Then some dude brought this ridiculously big dumb box in to my local retro store while I was hanging out with the owners, they didn't want it so I threw out a $20 offer and got it. Probably could have low balled it even more but oh well






I'll show a picture later but it comes with a huge Bat-a-rang that I ended up hanging on my wall.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 17, 2015)

Just got the official PS4 Gold Wireless headset. It sounds amazing and is really comfy. My only gripe is that it needs a dongle to work on the PS4 and PS3 which seems retarded seeing as they both have built in bluetooth but meh its a minor gripe. Cant wait to try it with Battlefront in a couple of days. Once I get Battlefront I think I will have to give this crazy spending spree that I have been on a break, I have spend a fuckload of money over the last couple of weeks on stuff that isn't really a necessity.

Oh and I got the headset as an excuse to try out Amazon Prime Now and use my £10 off code (the headset only cost £39), it took only 65 minutes to get to my door from checkout. An impressive service.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 17, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> View attachment 29905
> 
> Just got the official PS4 Gold Wireless headset. It sounds amazing and is really comfy. My only gripe is that it needs a dongle to work on the PS4 and PS3 which seems retarded seeing as they both have built in bluetooth but meh its a minor gripe. Cant wait to try it with Battlefront in a couple of days. Once I get Battlefront I think I will have to give this crazy spending spree that I have been on a break, I have spend a fuckload of money over the last couple of weeks on stuff that isn't really a necessity.
> 
> Oh and I got the headset as an excuse to try out Amazon Prime Now and use my £10 off code (the headset only cost £39), it took only 65 minutes to get to my door from checkout. An impressive service.


The gold headset is absolutely fantastic, it's one of the few pairs of headphones that not only doesn't put a ton of pressure on your head but also achieves wireless surround sound really cost effectively. Love that headset, I have the anniversary one. 


Oh and uh, today Chavo's family adopted their second Xbox One, and also got boobies


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 18, 2015)

Spoiler












Ty ty ty ty TY @Sicklyboy for the shirt <З
And ty for the Eternal Sonata faceplates <З


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 18, 2015)

About $70 of beer...



Spoiler











@DinohScene glad everything got to you safe and sound! Lookin great dude, love the hair


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 18, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> snip



"Download Only". GO EA!


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Nov 18, 2015)

Just bought an extra sd card for my 3ds to use for region changed emunand


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 18, 2015)

Just bought an Xbox One. Got the Gears of War bundle. I traded in my ps3 and Xbox 360 last weekend an got to 200$ worth of credit towards the bundle. Also got a free extra controller, and choice of game. I picked Halo 5.

So I got all that for 150$ +tax. I thought I did pretty well, considering I don't touch my last gen systems hardly ever any more. 

So far the updates haven't bricked it, so im happy about that


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey, it's me again! I got myself something neat!
So, I was chilling at my local Gamestop, when I was looking at the amiibo section and I see this:




Snagged it before anyone else. And it was the only one there!
Now, I'm not really a sucker for amiibos, 'cause, apart from being nice little figures, what they do in-game is mostly useless.
Pikmin tho is one of my favorite gamecube games, and finding any kind of merchandise outsite from Japan, especially here in Italy, is virtually impossible.
Unless you shop online, that is...

So, Now I've got myself three amiibos: Olimar, Male and Female Inkling. Now, if I could find Kind DeDeDe...


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2015)

Got this trash in the post today. 



Spoiler







Battlefront on the PS4 and my Stars Catalogue MK7 Mushroom and Green Shell trophies.

Life is hard somedays.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 18, 2015)

Does getting paid from work count?

I got myself a thing of Baileys Irish Cream the other day. It came with four shot glasses. I assume it was a gift set. Didn't make sense to buy the Baileys by itself, because it was the same cost.


----------



## blindseer (Nov 19, 2015)

Just pre-ordered Odin Sphere: Leifthrasir PS4 Storybook Edition and the Vita version both on amazon. So much want. Obviously wont get it til 4/14/16 but I bought it!

Also grabbed Airship Q off of playasia.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2015)

I bought some beer.
and got a free Steam game from Issac, thanks to him the game is Dust: An Elysium Tail.


----------



## elmoemo (Nov 19, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: I got some diabetes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29812


Had these for the first time the other week (not readily available in the uk) and love them!!


----------



## elmoemo (Nov 19, 2015)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Was feeling a bit down lately, and I thought that'd she would cheer me up




I'm getting her for Disney infinity so not sure if I'll grab the plush too (but it is tempting lmao).

Ordered 2 sets of kontrolfreeks and a Xbox one grip to try too. Will post when I get them at the end of this month (shipping from the states)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 20, 2015)

Pre-ordered The Old Hunters DLC for Bloodborne


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2015)

Bought some beers once again


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 20, 2015)

1 of 5,000. And it's mine. MIIINE.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 20, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> 1 of 5,000. And it's mine. MIIINE.


Oh god I think that color just made me puke a little


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 21, 2015)

Just purchased this from shop.krikzz





This EverDrive along with the Blinking Light Win I purchased but haven't received yet. Should really bring my Front Loader back to life. Also getting the HiDef Nes mod kit from Kevtris once it becomes available for sale, which probably wont be until next year. Once I get everything together I feel I'll be set. Was thinking about getting the RGB board until I heard what Kevtris was building. at least this way my Nes wont be tied to my PVM.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 21, 2015)

Impulse purchase!


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 21, 2015)

Just bought Organ Trail complete edition for PS4 





Oh great come to my hometown...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 21, 2015)

I didn't really "buy" it yet, but I ordered my new car today, 2016 Ford Focus ST3. Put a $1000 deposit on the order. 8-10 week lead time. 

I'll definitely be posting pictures once it comes in


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 22, 2015)

I traded in every rare Amiibo I had to get this Fire Emblem 3DS because I had to have it and I'm sick of Amiibos at this point, especially since pretty soon they'll all be restocked anyway. 

Then got Super Mystery Dungeon at Target for 25% off thanks to team discount and a Sunday only 10% off coupon. 

And a MT DEW. Cuz yay.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2015)

galaxy s6 edge plus


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 23, 2015)

For $10 at Kohls I got this baby.

@VinsCool is now always in my closet


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 23, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> View attachment 30281
> 
> For $10 at Kohls I got this baby.
> 
> @VinsCool *is now always in my closet*


It sounds a bit homophobe when read out of context though xD


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 24, 2015)

Got a job application at Tim Hortons, wish me luck people! I need paying money, lol!


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Nov 24, 2015)

You better make sure you don't mess up my order I'm usually at tims 2 to 3 times a day lol


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2015)

Chickenhunterx said:


> You better make sure you don't mess up my order I'm usually at tims 2 to 3 times a day lol


Same here. I drink way too much coffee ._.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 24, 2015)

Chickenhunterx said:


> You better make sure you don't mess up my order I'm usually at tims 2 to 3 times a day lol


I have the same experience as you in my Tim Hortons, and based on that; I never wish to have hell upon people with a wrong Tim Hortons order, and so I will make sure I never screw up, lol!


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Nov 24, 2015)

Well like the saying goes at work you ain't a railroader unless you know where the nearest Tims is at


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I have the same experience as you in my Tim Hortons, and based on that; I never wish to have hell upon people with a wrong Tim Hortons order, and so I will make sure I never screw up, lol!


I'd like an Iced, Half Caff, Ristretto, Large, 4-Pump, Sugar Free, Cinnamon, Dolce Soy Skinny Latte, Extra Hot, and non-fat. 

Pray I do not alter it further* *


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 24, 2015)

Chickenhunterx said:


> Well like the saying goes at work you ain't a railroader unless you know where the nearest Tims is at


Yeah, I need Tims at least three times in a week, or else what the heck is a Tim Hortons? 

I applied at so many other places too today.. 

Loblaws (Provigo for Vinny)
Bell 
Bad Boy
AND MANY MORE

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



chavosaur said:


> I'd like an Iced, Half Caff, Ristretto, Large, 4-Pump, Sugar Free, Cinnamon, Dolce Soy Skinny Latte, Extra Hot, and non-fat.
> 
> Pray I do not alter it further* *


That'll be $69.99 please.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I'd like an Iced, Half Caff, Ristretto, Large, 4-Pump, Sugar Free, Cinnamon, Dolce Soy Skinny Latte, Extra Hot, and non-fat.
> 
> Pray I do not alter it further* *


Starbucks is on the other building sir.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Starbucks is on the other building sir.


Are you suggesting I take my business away from HIIIS coffee shop? 

Vinscool confirmed Starbucks plant to secure more illegitimate business.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Starbucks is on the other building sir.


Starbucks is only the best for its frappucinos. I fell in love with their Chestnut Praline frappucino with whipped cream and caramel topping


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Starbucks is only the best for its frappucinos. I fell in love with their Chestnut Praline frappucino with whipped cream and caramel topping


and pumpkin spices.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> and pumpkin spices.


I have to try that sometime! And the Pumpkin Spice Iced Capp at Tim Hortons


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 24, 2015)

They came on the same day YAY! 





Now I just need to wait for Chica to release!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Same here. I drink way too much coffee ._.


I can't drink coffee at all anymore because I _think_ I'm allergic to caffeine. I have severe asthma attacks when I drink anything containing caffeine.
I find that coffee tastes gross anyways.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 24, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I can't drink coffee at all anymore because I _think_ I'm allergic to caffeine. I have severe asthma attacks when I drink anything containing caffeine.
> I find that coffee tastes gross anyways.


I love coffee.  Yeah, I hate it's taste. But, it's what I use to wake up. Energy drinks just pack too much of a punch.


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 24, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> I love coffee.  Yeah, I hate it's taste. But, it's what I use to wake up. Energy drinks just pack too much of a punch.


Pretty much the opposite for me. I drink coffee because I love the taste, not to wake up. Regular black coffee that is. These weird gargle-worded sugar filled coffees that are practically just milk and cream are garbage.

Just keep drinking it and you'll start liking the taste.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 24, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> Pretty much the opposite for me. I drink coffee because I love the taste, not to wake up. Regular black coffee that is. These weird gargle-worded sugar filled coffees that are practically just milk and cream are garbage.
> 
> Just keep drinking it and you'll start liking the taste.


I drink it everyday. I hate the taste. But I barely get sleep. So, I drink around 3 cups everyday. ( I'm going to die. )


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> I love coffee.  Yeah, I hate it's taste. But, it's what I use to wake up. Energy drinks just pack too much of a punch.





Catastrophic said:


> Pretty much the opposite for me. I drink coffee because I love the taste, not to wake up. Regular black coffee that is. These weird gargle-worded sugar filled coffees that are practically just milk and cream are garbage.
> 
> Just keep drinking it and you'll start liking the taste.


Like both the taste and the punch.

But especially the punch. I am not right if I don't have caffeine in my body.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 24, 2015)

please stay on topic people~
/backseat moderating

just got this new pc case


----------



## nxwing (Nov 25, 2015)

Got myself a Flash Long Sleeve Shirt and some Yellow Hair Spray.


Spoiler


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 25, 2015)

and finally a new graphics card


----------



## mgrev (Nov 25, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> and finally a new graphics card


oooohh i want one pretty bad!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 26, 2015)

Lighter with a catty on it.
Blankie with a snow leopard on it.
Used PS3 controller from me lil bro.

I'd say yay~


----------



## CheeseCake (Nov 26, 2015)

Did some holiday buyfagging/gifting

Got Super Mystery Dungeon (3DS) for $40
Got Devil May Cry HD Collection (PS3) + Shin Megami Tensei IV (3DS) + Radiant Historia (DS) for $50
You read that right, $50 for 3 highly acclaimed games. It's due to that Buy 2 Get 1 Free thing they do every year.



Spoiler











Spoiler









Also got my uncle's daughters some plush dolls (cuz idk what little girls (except stereotypes) they like so I went neutral route)
They were about $70 total



Spoiler









Those are a kangaroo, dog, and a Chinese water bufallo.

Of a lesser note, also got new sneakers for $60. Needed them, my current shoes are ragged from all the sprinting and speedwalking


----------



## CheeseCake (Nov 26, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> I drink it everyday. I hate the taste. But I barely get sleep. So, I drink around 3 cups everyday. ( I'm going to die. )


I hate the taste too much. Drank half a cup of straight black once, tasted like those Chinese herb remedies I used to take, extremely bitter.
I will never drink coffee unless I get forced.

Water is the universally acclaimed Best Drink


----------



## loco365 (Nov 26, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> and finally a new graphics card
> 
> <snip massive image>


I actually just got a new laptop from MSI back at the beginning of the month I wanted to post about but kept forgetting about. It's a MSI Leopard Pro GP72 gaming laptop and it's damn fine. I would have opted to get a desktop, but I do not have the room for one and I would like a portable workstation for myself so I'm not having to make use of the school's subpar technology.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 26, 2015)

I won a $150 gift card thanks to my buddies at my local game store, they let me go a little over that though to pick up about $200 worth of Xbox stuff I didn't pay anything out of pocket for. 

Still, they'll probably take more of my money soon anyway because they did just get in a complete boxed copy of Pokemon soul silver with a Poke'Walker


----------



## mgrev (Nov 26, 2015)

I snagged moto gp 14 from my local electronics store for 6$ brand new. (it used to be 70$.) my first ps4 game lol.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 26, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> and finally a new graphics card



I love MSI's colour scheme/design on their current range of cards. I hope they keep it/something similar for the next range of cards next year.



I bought Tranformers devastation. Greenmangaming had it discounted as one of their 6 hour deals + another code to make it £12.60. Couldn't say no at that price.

Shame I can't play it yet, still waiting on Corsair to give me my replacement psu .


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 27, 2015)

New psu.

RMA from Corsair. A nice upgrade considering I had a hx750 before and the RMX series is more of an equivelent to the HX than the hxi is. (Hxi is platinum and has corsair link. HX and RMX are gold and have no corsair link).

I do hope this is the last one though (this will be my 5th corsair unit).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 27, 2015)

Welp, was looking for a semi-decent laptop for my dad for Christmas, and one just so happened to pop up on Newegg that seems perfect. It's refurbished, but meh, still quite nice for the price. $250 for an i3-4030U, 6GB of RAM, and a 500GB HDD isn't half bad.  

http://flash.newegg.com/product/N82E16834232791


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 27, 2015)

Black Friday

LG 65"


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 27, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Black Friday
> 
> LG 65"


Nelly telly, that's a nice TV. Good luck affording 4K content now.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2015)

Some cold alchoolic drinks. Today was shit. Customers were retarded, and went full butthurt for TVs xD


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 27, 2015)

Gonna get a brand new Samsung Smart TV on Tuesday and a Nexus Player later to replace my Chromecast since the Nexus Player can do the casting stuff and has its own apps.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 28, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> Nelly telly, that's a nice TV. Good luck affording 4K content now.


Remember when we used to say that about 4K TVs? Now I have one and Im sure im not the onlyone


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 28, 2015)

Black Friday deals


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 28, 2015)

Armadillo said:


> New psu.
> 
> RMA from Corsair. A nice upgrade considering I had a hx750 before and the RMX series is more of an equivelent to the HX than the hxi is. (Hxi is platinum and has corsair link. HX and RMX are gold and have no corsair link).
> 
> I do hope this is the last one though (this will be my 5th corsair unit).



That looks so beautiful... Now get SLI/Crossfire. :3


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2015)

i5 6600k, msi z170 gaming m5 mobo and 8 gb ddr4 ram


----------



## emigre (Nov 28, 2015)

Got some shit:









Lul that pic of the Roku is shit.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 28, 2015)

Pair of pajamas of spongebob and patrick riding a cat in space


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2015)

super mario maker wii u


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 29, 2015)

I got some donuts this morning


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 29, 2015)

got this for $25, has all 4 movies and 3d versions of the first and forth


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 29, 2015)

Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas for $15 CAD on steam 

Why not, it was 66% off  One of my coworkers strongly recommended me to get them while those were cheap.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas for $15 CAD on steam
> 
> Why not, it was 66% off  One of my coworkers strongly recommended me to get them while those were cheap.


You have good co workers bruh


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 29, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> You have good co workers bruh


He's very addicted to fallout 4 these days hahaha.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 30, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> got this for $25, has all 4 movies and 3d versions of the first and forth



I see they've updated it then. I have the old version (similar pack, but with the first three movies in) and came with a T-rex (collectors edition I think).


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 30, 2015)

emigre said:


> Got some shit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice minus you got there!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas for $15 CAD on steam
> 
> Why not, it was 66% off  One of my coworkers strongly recommended me to get them while those were cheap.


Its gonna be even more cheaper on Winter sale.


----------



## Chary (Nov 30, 2015)

My local game store runs a 50-75% black friday sale each year, so I took a nice wad of money and made it count. Also picked up Super Pokemon Mystery Dungeon for 30 bucks on Amazon. All in all, I'd say everything pictured was about 200 bucks. Not bad, eh? (The GBC/A games are Link to the Past/4 Swords, a bootleg Minish Cap...oops...Oracle of Seasons and Ages, NES Classic Adventures of Link, snd Super Mario Bros DX. Its a bit blurry, but the SNES game is Secret of Mana!)

​


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hyrule gold 3dsxl from gamestop as my other zelda 3dsxl gameboys were stolen. 

Also realizing they don't call them gameboys anymore. Whatever, I'm still calling them gameboys because I'm old.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 30, 2015)

Armadillo said:


> I see they've updated it then. I have the old version (similar pack, but with the first three movies in) and came with a T-rex (collectors edition I think).


Yeah, the old one just had space to put the jw discs but wernt included
I was gonna get just jurrasic world 3d because of the 3d box art but its been sitting $25 since release


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 30, 2015)

PSN J-Stars Victory Vs+
Ike Amiibo
PS3 Fallout New Vegas UE
PS3 Dragon Ball Xenoverse
Danmaku Unlimited 2
Steam Guacamelee STCE
The Last: Naruto the Movie DVD

My spending spree was a little tame as of last week, but I had fun at the Nintendo event at the mall!


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 30, 2015)

Chary said:


> My local game store runs a 50-75% black friday sale each year, so I took a nice wad of money and made it count. Also picked up Super Pokemon Mystery Dungeon for 30 bucks on Amazon. All in all, I'd say everything pictured was about 200 bucks. Not bad, eh? (The GBC/A games are Link to the Past/4 Swords, a bootleg Minish Cap...oops...Oracle of Seasons and Ages, NES Classic Adventures of Link, snd Super Mario Bros DX. Its a bit blurry, but the SNES game is Secret of Mana!)
> 
> View attachment 30940​


Wow that was a great deal man!


----------



## mrtofu (Nov 30, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2015)

I got a baby   

Her name is Ema.


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 1, 2015)

Veho said:


> I got a baby
> 
> Her name is Ema.


Funny, I've been playing Phoenix Wright lately and this occasionally features a character named Ema and I was just thinking about what a nice name it is.
Anyway congrats man!


----------



## blindseer (Dec 1, 2015)

Got this from playasia.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 1, 2015)

Preparing for winter~


----------



## emigre (Dec 1, 2015)

Time to build my retro emu console...


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 1, 2015)

emigre said:


> Time to build my retro emu console...


Sweet!
What are you going to be emulating?


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 1, 2015)

Traded in a few things at GameStop yesterday to get an Xbox One chatpad. Had one for my 360 and loved it, and the extras on the Xbone version are actually well thought out. Plus it works on Windows without needing an unstable driver that bluescreens your PC every hour during use >.> . Overall I'm quite happy with it. Now I properly have both a controller _and_ hotkeys right at my thumbs (lookin' at you, Skyrim)  .


----------



## emigre (Dec 1, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Sweet!
> What are you going to be emulating?



16 bit baby


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 1, 2015)

emigre said:


> 16 bit baby


Sweet man nothing beats that sweat snes and Genesis games on the big screen!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2015)

Spoiler: sexy stuff to surprise boyfriend with


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 1, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: sexy stuff to surprise boyfriend with


Where's the tail? xD


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2015)

Under the gloves, in sight lol


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 1, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Under the gloves, in sight lol


Oh, I thought that was a necklace, didn't notice there's already a bow for the neck, my bad lol


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 1, 2015)

This brought my total physical collection of 360 to 150 titles, not counting all the stuff I own digitally, which is maddening. Still trying to grab cases for my digital games and when I do

I'm gonna need a bigger shelf 

Oh, and my original Xbox stuff is currently siting at 30 games. Building that slower atm


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Oh, I thought that was a necklace, didn't notice there's already a bow for the neck, my bad lol



Bit thick for a necklace xd
Now to figure out a way to completely surprise him with it~


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 1, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Bit thick for a necklace xd
> Now to figure out a way to completely surprise him with it~


I can think of a way


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 1, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Bit thick for a necklace xd
> Now to figure out a way to completely surprise him with it~


I thought the tail would have... a thing... y'know


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 1, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: sexy stuff to surprise boyfriend with


Wow I know what to give to my girlfriend now!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I thought the tail would have... a thing... y'know


 I do kinda want one of those.



VinsCool said:


> Wow I know what to give to my girlfriend now!


Need link for it?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 1, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: sexy stuff to surprise boyfriend with


If your a hot female u can come to my parties wearing that only


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 2, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> If your a hot female u can come to my parties wearing that only


*psst* He's a guy. *flies away*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Wow I know what to give to my girlfriend now!


I don't think they sell just the glove 

;O;O;O;

On an unrelated note, I was given an iPad Air 2 today that I promptly sold and used the money to buy more christmas presents and shit.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 2, 2015)

And I got it for half price too!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 2, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> *psst* He's a guy. *flies away*


Eww a fucking fury


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 2, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> Eww a fucking fury


I'm going to quote this just so it's enshrined that you misspelled "furry"  .


----------



## wormdood (Dec 2, 2015)

i did not buy anything but i got my girlfriend pregnant 
do i win?


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 2, 2015)

Went and got my new Smart TV today, really love having that huge screen in my room


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 2, 2015)

wormdood said:


> i did not buy anything but i got my girlfriend pregnant
> do i win?


It counts as a preemptive "got"... I think?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I don't think they sell just the glove


Lol shut up


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 2, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> Eww a fucking fury



Sorry but I don't have bodyhair.
Nor am I a furry .-.


Anyway, to kick this back on thread again.
3 days left until I get me new tatt n boyfriend gets his first c:


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 2, 2015)

My buddies at VGW literally GAVE me this, I was so stoked, didn't have to pay a dime out of pocket. 






Can't wait to download all the songs I have from rockband 3.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 2, 2015)

I just remembered a good one... When Halo 5 launched, my local GameStop held a launch party. One of the things they did was hold a few small tourneys on Halo 1, and did a raffle. I won the tourney I participated in, _and_ one of the three raffle prizes. My reward was a unique Destiny art print. I still get amused thinking about winning Destiny merch at a Halo event XD


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 2, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> My buddies at VGW literally GAVE me this, I was so stoked, didn't have to pay a dime out of pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I need to shop where your shopping!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 2, 2015)

Saw this, thought it was fucking cute, so I bought one for my GF.
http://www.buildabear.com/shopping/workshop/Pikachu-Online-Preorder/1000015/11900006


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Dec 2, 2015)

Got a new hitch hitch lock and tow rope it's about that time of year again


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2015)

I got my chritsmas bonus earlier than expected. Extra cash is always welcome 

This is going to be spent on a new laptop, that is.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2015)

Borrowing it
I hope it's good


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm trying my best to not buy anything right now since my recent trip to ComiCon did a real number on my overdraft (my fault for spending £45 on a t-shirt and jacket combo I suppose) but of course it's Christmas so all my favourite comedians are releasing new DVDs which I've gone a bit OCD over. 

I've also been on a Sword Art Online kick recently so it's taking all my energy to not buy a replica Elucidator. Even though I already have a pretty impressive collection of swords that serve essentially no purpose. Well, unless I get broken into, that is.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 3, 2015)

Picked up Rainbow Six from GameStop used so I can try it out. Surprised it for traded in so fast, but that could mean something about the quality haha. 

And found this huge fucker at my local retro store. Has everything in it and it's enormous so I can't even keep it in my self, had to place it on top of my huge Batman Collectors box on the top of my shelf.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 4, 2015)

Those XS's make it my 3rd pair of V-moda headphones. 
The XL Memory cushions made me love my Crossfade LP2's all over again, they're so comfy and the sound stage sounds so much bigger. I attached the bluetooth receiver to the side of them and make them into bluetooth headphones. 
The battery charger is also really nice, a lot smaller than I had expected. Will definitely come in handy.

Bought a near mint condition PSP GO w/ snap on aluminum case and a good condition Polar white DS lite for 60 bucks from a friend. I plan to trade in the DS lite to Amazon for 15 bucks, to go towards a new backpack for college. 

Also bought a PS Vita in fair condition with a big zip up case and 7 games. I don't really want it though, so I plan to sell it.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 4, 2015)

Pre-ordered it on Amazon last week ahead of December 1st release date. Dispatched on November 30th. Arrived... today 

The next time I want to play a game on release day I'm just going to get it from Tesco on the way home from work. Royal Mail knobheads.


----------



## popokakapetu (Dec 4, 2015)

Santa-san came this year earlier xDD


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 4, 2015)

Spoiler










pretty


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 4, 2015)

Got one of these fm tuners to give as a gift


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Flood (Dec 4, 2015)

Bought one of those Fallout 4 promo posters that Gamestop hangs up. Can't wait to get it in


----------



## blindseer (Dec 4, 2015)

Just grabbed a pc copy of Fallout 4 pip boy edition on Amazon, nice Christmas restock on amazons part.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Dec 6, 2015)

Just got Destiny The Taken King Legendary Edition from my bro... I Hope I like it


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 6, 2015)

Bought Twisted Metal: Black for PS4 because fuck you all.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 6, 2015)

I got a mat for my desk chair. Now I am no longer at the mercy of the carpet when I need to adjust it


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 6, 2015)

got both for $10


----------



## jDSX (Dec 6, 2015)

Good $60 spent at a garage sale


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2015)

jDSX said:


> View attachment 31630
> 
> Good $60 spent at a garage sale


Awesome aquisition!


----------



## jDSX (Dec 6, 2015)

Really? Thanks!


----------



## Kithron (Dec 7, 2015)

Purchased a new twin mattress from https://casper.com/

The one i have now is 10 years old and it due for a replacement.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 7, 2015)

Spoiler: Some stuff from China



Super Smash Bros. (finally)





An Xboner Controller





A cheap Chinese smartwatch I got for $35 (it's alright, but I kinda regret getting this)





And a GTX 970!!! =DDD


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 7, 2015)

Went to buy some games from the American PS Store, since the UK one's PS1 Classics section is A, not working properly, and B, a huge pile of wank, with half the games I wanted not available. But while I was on PC Game Supply to get my prepaid card to bypass the 'no US credit card' problem, I noticed that Canadian cards are significantly cheaper. So after a bit of technical jiggery-pokery and setting up a new email account solely for the purpose of ripping Sony off, I got 7 new games for less than £25 instead of the £33 the same stuff would have cost me on the American PS Store because the Canadian $50 card is cheaper for some reason (leaving me with more cash for Rocksmith DLC). So I grabbed...

- Hogs of War, a game I will never understand being exclusive to the US/Canadian stores given that all the voice work was done by late great British actor Rik Mayall of Bottom/Young Ones fame. The quintessential British funny man, game not available on British PS Store. Logic, motherfucker, do you speak it.
- Chrono Cross. 'cause I've finished Chrono Trigger DS.
- Star Wars Dark Forces. 'Cause Star Wars.
- Wild Arms 2. First one was great, I'm curious.
- Final Fantasy Origins. Need to complete my collection.
- Final Fantasy Tactics. See above.
- And because I had $2 left, Toy Story 2. Seemed the least crap of the games I could afford for $2.       

Not a bad haul for less than £25, all things considered.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Dec 7, 2015)

jDSX said:


> View attachment 31630
> 
> Good $60 spent at a garage sale



& Knuckles


----------



## jDSX (Dec 7, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> & Knuckles


I had knucks since I was 14 got that years back.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 7, 2015)

$45 for my 19th Birthday from my Great Great Aunt and Uncle


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> $45 for my 19th Birthday from my Great Great Aunt and Uncle


Happy birthday!


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Happy birthday!


Thanks!


----------



## Issac (Dec 7, 2015)

I've been in and out of the hospital a few times doing some blood tests and other tests, and have been waiting on the latest word for a couple of weeks. 
Today I got a letter saying some of the values were a bit low, and that I have to take more tests ASAP. Here in Sweden we get a referral to take to a hospital so they can take blood and submit it to the right place (for free), and the letter said that I should take the tests according to the attached referral. ......... except there was no referral in the letter  

Fuuu-

Oh well, maybe I'll get it tomorrow, otherwise I'll give them a call.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)

I got a successful bank transfer. Laptop is around the corner now


----------



## Issac (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh, I just got a fancy new avatar. Put some work into it this year, and not just slapping on a santa hat.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 7, 2015)

Issac said:


> Oh, I just got a fancy new avatar. Put some work into it this year, and not just slapping on a santa hat.



Maybe I should paint Evil Pikachu MK V with a Santa hat or something.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 8, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Borrowing it
> I hope it's good



OMFG I LOVE SHAUN THE SHEEEEEP!!

Me got Kid Icarus 3D today c:


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> OMFG I LOVE SHAUN THE SHEEEEEP!!
> 
> Me got Kid Icarus 3D today c:


I loved the movie it was great!! Also enjoy KI


----------



## Amapola62 (Dec 8, 2015)

- A red 3DS xl with firmware 4.3 for 100 euros on e-bay
- 64 Go Samsung micro sd card with sd adapter to put into said 3ds to have enough space for digital and CIA games for 24.08 euros.


----------



## blindseer (Dec 8, 2015)

Aw yis, pip boy edition


----------



## elmoemo (Dec 8, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> got both for $10


Nice and cheap just wondering why they aren't blue cases lol


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 9, 2015)

Forgot to post but eh.
Me got me 8th tatt n I gave me boyfriend his first c:


Spoiler: vocaloid tatts yo~


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Duo8 (Dec 9, 2015)

Remote LED lightbulb and weed.


----------



## Zoel (Dec 9, 2015)

I recently got some Sega Genesis Wireless Receiver from Mirco at the NFG forums. This lets me use my Sega Saturn controller on the Sega Genesis.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 9, 2015)

Two very different but very good gaems


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 10, 2015)

Finished up all my Christmas shopping, now I'm broke as fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 10, 2015)

Got Madworld, Epic Mickey and The Conduit for Wii for 15 quid~


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 11, 2015)

I am hype!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Love it came in the mail yesterday


----------



## CheeseCake (Dec 11, 2015)

jDSX said:


> View attachment 31630
> 
> Good $60 spent at a garage sale



Man that is ALOT of stuff. Wish I could even get a fraction of that for $60 on Craiglist or Ebay


----------



## mgrev (Dec 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas for $15 CAD on steam
> 
> Why not, it was 66% off  One of my coworkers strongly recommended me to get them while those were cheap.


lol, i bought new vegas for 2 $ on steam summer sale (last day)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkCoffe64 said:


> And I got it for half price too!


ERMAGHERD I NEED LINK NAO


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 11, 2015)

mgrev said:


> lol, i bought new vegas for 2 $ on steam summer sale (last day)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I paid 15 CAD for both games and all DLCs


----------



## mgrev (Dec 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I paid 15 CAD for both games and all DLCs


ok, i was talking about without dlc


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 11, 2015)

For my birthday I got clothes, $50 visa prepaid card, and I am getting my name changed!


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> and I am getting my name changed!



What, why? o.O

And happy birthday btw


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Dec 12, 2015)

Just got Rainbow Six Seige and a HTC Desire


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 12, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> What, why? o.O
> 
> And happy birthday btw


Changing my last name to that of my stepfather's. I'm really excited about it.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 12, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Changing my last name to that of my stepfather's. I'm really excited about it.


Oh, I thought you were talking about your given name haha


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 12, 2015)

So during the huge steam sale I got fallout 3 GOTY, Fallout: new Vegas Ultimate edition, Borderlands GOTY, and Borderlands 2.

Today, just now, I got:
The steam link,
The steam Controller,
And Fallout 4.

I have completed my steam console product thing collection, my Borderlands game collection, and my fallout game collection. I'm happy.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2015)

Today, we spent $800 on various consoles, games and accessoires as well as unexpected things in, like a Wavebird controller, 3 Gamecubes, a Pokémon XD GC shell, snes controllers and a weird Wii clone named Magnasonic


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Today, we spent $800 on various consoles, games and accessoires as well as unexpected things in, like a Wavebird controller, 3 Gamecubes, a Pokémon XD GC shell, snes controllers and a weird Wii clone named Magnasonic


Even though i have all that (cept those snes games I have 2 games ) I'm very jealous.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

N64 FTW


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Even though i have all that (cept those snes games I have 2 games ) I'm very jealous.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> N64 FTW


I'm broke now 

I bought the ASUS laptop for $1350 CAD, and those for $800 CAD hahaha xD


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I'm broke now
> 
> I bought the ASUS laptop for $1350 CAD, and those for $800 CAD hahaha xD


I want a surface book. $1500 for base model.


----------



## Issac (Dec 13, 2015)

Today, for my bday, I got a lot of fun stuff. That IKEA death star-ish lamp, Xenoblade Chronicles X (yusssss!), Two Belle and Sebastaian vinyl albums and the 10th anniversary Postal Service vinyl album. Majora's Mask 3D. Some clothes (two pieces were too small, because I've gotten faaaaat). Ummm... The Hobbit + LOTR deluxe pocket books, in fake leather. (this: http://www.tolkienlibrary.com/press/images/deluxe-pocket-boxed-set2.jpg (they're tiny! Smaller than a regular manga pocket book)). Candy, awesome dinner, and lots of love 
Oooh, and dumbbells with 40 lbs of loose weights.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2015)

Issac said:


> Today, for my bday, I got a lot of fun stuff. That IKEA death star-ish lamp, Xenoblade Chronicles X (yusssss!), Two Belle and Sebastaian vinyl albums and the 10th anniversary Postal Service vinyl album. Majora's Mask 3D. Some clothes (two pieces were too small, because I've gotten faaaaat). Ummm... The Hobbit + LOTR deluxe pocket books, in fake leather. (this: http://www.tolkienlibrary.com/press/images/deluxe-pocket-boxed-set2.jpg). Candy, awesome dinner, and lots of love


Happy birthday


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 13, 2015)

Well i got some Nintendo eShop cards a few days ago for my birthday, bought Steamworld Heist today, saving up the rest for when Etrian Odyssey Untold 2 comes out in Europe (Feb 2016)


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Today, we spent $800 on various consoles, games and accessoires as well as unexpected things in, like a Wavebird controller, 3 Gamecubes, a Pokémon XD GC shell, snes controllers and a weird Wii clone named Magnasonic


But.. what to do with all the Gamecubes?


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> But.. what to do with all the Gamecubes?


Clean, pack, resell, ???, Profits

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh i also got Pokémon Colosseum and Sonic Riders on the Gamecube today


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Dec 13, 2015)

Just got a Amazon fire Stick TV From Amazon lucky me


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Logan97 said:


> Just got a Amazon fire Stick TV From Amazon lucky me


Root that fucker


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 14, 2015)

I was waiting to see if Dark Souls 3 would get a PC version for the collectors edition, but apparently it isn't, so I preordered the PS4 one 


EDIT: I'm still buying the PC version though ;O;


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 14, 2015)

Bought a new pair of trainers as the ones I'm wearing were completely used up (with holes and whatnot).


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 15, 2015)

My lovingly lewd Fallout 4 print from the glorious Shadman came in today. 





Kekekekekeke


----------



## Jayro (Dec 15, 2015)

Playstation (original model, works and good condition) and a RadioShack TRS-80 personal PC.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 15, 2015)

Jayro said:


> Playstation (original model, works and good condition) and a RadioShack TRS-80 personal PC.
> 
> View attachment 32545
> 
> View attachment 32546



The PS1 is such a beautiful system. <3


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 15, 2015)

Jayro said:


> Playstation (original model, works and good condition) and a RadioShack TRS-80 personal PC.
> 
> View attachment 32545
> 
> View attachment 32546


Where is the rest of the TSR-80 like the monitor and floopy drive? As its a all in one portable with handle


----------



## Qtis (Dec 15, 2015)

Smash WiiU
Toad Tracker
Hyrule Warriors
Majora's Mask 3DS
CoD AW
Far Cry 4

All at 9,99€ each new from a local store. There would have been a load of other games too, but I had already most such as bloodborne or I'm buying for pc (AC Unity, Rogue, etc)


----------



## Jayro (Dec 15, 2015)

Shadow#1 said:


> Where is the rest of the TSR-80 like the monitor and floopy drive? As its a all in one portable with handle


There are many variations, mine is not a portable one, but a standalone unit that hooks up to any standard 480i TV.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 15, 2015)

Mario Kart 8 (WiiU)
Yoshi's Wooly World (WiiU)
11th Doctor's Sonic Screwdriver Touch Control ver.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 15, 2015)

Xenoblade Chronicles X the other day. I am very interested in it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 15, 2015)

Jayro said:


> There are many variations, mine is not a portable one, but a standalone unit that hooks up to any standard 480i TV.


Oh see i had the full one all in one unit


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 15, 2015)

Got a touchscreen panel for my tablet (still in bubblewrap), now I gotta wait for my brother to get home from work to fix it, I don't wanna fuck it up lol

The box also had a single strand of hair. Yay, I have Chinese hair in my house.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 16, 2015)

Just downloaded Parappa the Rapper 2~


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 17, 2015)

Finally got my new laptop, 2 days later than intended. Thanks to UPS for not being bright enough to see where I live -.-
YOU ONLY HAVE ONE JOB GOD DAMMIT


Anyway, here is it:

ASUS ROG GL552VW-DH71

15,6" 1080p screen
VRAM 2GB
Intel Core I7-6700HQ 
1TB HDD 
RAM 16GB DDR4 (2x8GB)
Nvidia Geforce GTX 960M



Spoiler


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Finally got my new laptop, 2 days later than intended. Thanks to UPS for not being bright enough to see where I live -.-
> YOU ONLY HAVE ONE JOB GOD DAMMIT
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, that laptop is hot  ( get it, because it's on a oven; no? K.  )


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 17, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Dang, that laptop is hot  ( get it, because it's on a oven; no? K.  )


Haha good one


----------



## endoverend (Dec 17, 2015)

Recently got a 50" LED Vizio Smart TV. Picture is really nice, way better than some cheap TV manufacturer, and was surprisingly cheap given the specs. 1080p, 120hz, all the standard stuff. I use the Plex app for streaming stuff off my hard drive, netflix and youtube for everything else. All the apps work surprisingly well, too.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 17, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Bought a new pair of trainers as the ones I'm wearing were completely used up (with holes and whatnot).


Apparently this is for women but I still like its design and colours so doesn't matter.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 17, 2015)

Got this yesterday, also got 2 shirts which I will post later on


Spoiler


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 17, 2015)

Just bought Cloud for smash! He's awesome


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 17, 2015)

SKY3DS
32GB Class 10 microsd card
Nekopara hentai patch
Cloud for smash
A shit ton of songs in Groove coaster 2


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 17, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Just bought Cloud for smash! He's awesome


He is amazing my new main


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 17, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> He is amazing my new main


same dude. It's like. Smash is over now time to pick some to master... I picked cloud


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 17, 2015)

3 known meteor smashes. It's awesome


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Finally got my new laptop, 2 days later than intended. Thanks to UPS for not being bright enough to see where I live -.-
> YOU ONLY HAVE ONE JOB GOD DAMMIT
> 
> 
> ...


I h8 u


Spoiler: I'm jelly


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 17, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I h8 u
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm jelly


You're the one who got a free steam code. I hate you. XD


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 17, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> You're the one who got a free steam code. I hate you. XD


Tip: follow the want to give subforum. I got the notification 8 seconds after it was posted.
Fast notifications = free stuff.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Dec 17, 2015)

Veho said:


> I got a baby
> 
> Her name is Ema.



Pics or it didn't happen 

Am sorry, am just joking   Congrats!


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 17, 2015)

OMG i hate this thread everytime i post something its never mine .. so recently bought :

2 27" Asus monitors
1 logitech gaming mouse
1 set of creative PC speakers
1 Corsair head set 

1 PC : AMD 8350 cpu / 8 gig ram / r7 260x / 60 gig SSD / 1 TB HDD / DVD burner / 500W PSU : £260  
1 PS4 DS4 camo cover thingy
1 pair Kontrol Freeks COD BO3 knobs
COD BO3 Season pass PS4
CS:GO

HP Stream Laptop in blue

happy xmas kids 

oh : the mrs got me starwars original theatrical releases of the original trilogy... BUZZZINNNN !!!!!

Happy xmas


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 18, 2015)

So this is damn late as fuck. Later than a girl who forgot to take her pill. But here goes something. 

I bought myself a laptop a month ago. It's pretty cool. 



Spoiler: specs



MSI GE62 2QF-276US Apache Pro, 15.6-inch Full HD eDP wide view angle
Intel core i7-5700hq 
GTX 970m 3gb 
16GB RAM, 128GB SSD plus 1TB HDD
Windows 10





Spoiler: price




Just about 2k after warranty. Got a discount of about 200$ as well after. So was more like 1,8k CAD.






Spoiler: pictures


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 18, 2015)

2Hack said:


> So this is damn late as fuck. Later than a girl who forgot to take her pill. But here goes something.
> 
> I bought myself a laptop a month ago. It's pretty cool.
> 
> ...



buy me a surface book.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Anyway, i got enemy mind for free.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 18, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> buy me a surface book.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Anyway, i got enemy mind for free.


srry, shipping is too much. 

As 50 Cent would say; 
"I don't know what you heard about me
But a bitch can't get a dollar out of me
No Cadillac, no perms, you can't see
That I'm a motherfucking P-I-M-P"


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 18, 2015)

2Hack said:


> srry, shipping is too much.
> 
> As 50 Cent would say;
> "I don't know what you heard about me
> ...


and you know what i say:
"Get me a surface book."


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 18, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> and you know what i say:
> "Get me a surface book."


Srry. I don't have enough money to pay for packaging to ship it. Unfortunately, I'll keep it with my other 3 tablets


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2015)

Had to order a new bed.



I also bought books cuz lulz


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 18, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Had to order a new bed.


I wonder what happened to the previous one


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2015)

I was just given my ACTUAL school computer. The two I had before this one were temporary until this one came in.
It's an Acer. (unfortunately)
The screen is also really dark and I can't change it yet


----------



## mgrev (Dec 18, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I was just given my ACTUAL school computer. The two I had before this one were temporary until this one came in.
> It's an Acer. (unfortunately)
> The screen is also really dark and I can't change it yet


4 free?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2015)

mgrev said:


> 4 free?


For free, because it still belongs to the school. It's just assigned to me.


----------



## mgrev (Dec 18, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> For free, because it still belongs to the school. It's just assigned to me.


oh, ok. just like with us


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 18, 2015)

WatchGintama said:


> Steam sale!


Skullgirls yasssss!


----------



## SomeGamer (Dec 18, 2015)

I bet this thread will be on fire on Christmas!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 19, 2015)

Watched The Force Awakens yesterday! I loved it


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 19, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Watched The Force Awakens yesterday! I loved it
> 
> View attachment 33149 View attachment 33150


Yesterday?

I went today. Not dissapointed.


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 19, 2015)

I got gifted a Trident T3 RC copter. Pretty fun to play with although copters that are controlled with a smartphone? Yeah its kinda hard to control


----------



## loco365 (Dec 19, 2015)

I got this beauty as an impulse purchase. Didn't want to pass it up.

https://twitter.com/TeamFail/status/677908651038797825


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 19, 2015)

Just realized I had some unspent points on http://i.ntere.st/ , so I decided to order this Dragon Quest manga that I know absolutely nothing about lol

Also, it's in Japanese, so it'll be nice for studying too 






I have a feeling @Bortz might know something about this? xD


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 19, 2015)

White Canon Selphy CP910

- Dye-Sublimation printing with protective layer (waterproof)
- 300x300 dpi
- 3 Colours, 256 levels per colour (24bit colour depth)
- USB (PictBridge compliant) / Media Cartridge / WiFi / USB Stick
- 148x100mm etc...

My wife wanted a small compact printer to print pictures from her phone for her scrapbook hobby
Payed around €89 for the printer and €31 for 3 cartridges and 108 sheets of photo paper
A battery pack is optional and i didn't get that, cause it's not for on the go printing (maybe later)

It's not true 4x6, so you lose some of the picture, but if you keep that in mind, it's a damned fine picture printer for scrapbook stuff and very easy to use.
The cartridge says 36 prints and 36 prints is 36 prints with Dye-Sublimation printing.


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 19, 2015)

I got another RC helicopter, i swear i'm actually loving those just as much as i love RC cars.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 19, 2015)

My bday was Thursday, and my friends got me a few things. 

I got a 320gb PS3, some games, I saw Star Wars the night before it came out, and last night I celebrated my 21st by getting destroyed with some co workers.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

Those were 2$. I bought 4 of them.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Dec 20, 2015)

just snag these head phones for 20$


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 20, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Yesterday?
> 
> I went today. Not dissapointed.


Yeah on the 17th, launch day.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 20, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Yeah on the 17th, launch day.


For us 18th was launched day.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 21, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> For us 18th was launched day.


Check this out I was there.




You dont wanna know what happened when...died XD


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 21, 2015)

Got a digital TV receiver and my internet speed got raised from 12 megabits per second to 20 megabits per second.


----------



## Adeka (Dec 21, 2015)

Lot of jrpg games.  They cost half of the marked price since I bought most of the selection


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 21, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Check this out I was there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont doubt you


----------



## MaskedRed (Dec 22, 2015)

I went to someone's House to get a Bed Frame they where giving for free and i saw a Jak 3 Ps2 game i asked if it was free too and it was.I picked it up and saw these there too and they were also free, I was really happy that day.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Dec 22, 2015)

Since the game sharing method didn't work with my bro I went to gamestop and bought regular edition destiny (wanted a M rated game but forgot my I.D so I went for T ) but the lady gave me Legendary edition so I guess this was my early Christmas gift


----------



## nxwing (Dec 22, 2015)

So I just swapped phones with my dad and now, I have a Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Bubbysaur (Dec 22, 2015)

I recently preordered the Lionheart edition of Trails of Cold Steel and I can't WAIT to get out of work to play it!


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 22, 2015)

Spoiler










dat sweet Everdrive


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> How much?


paid $118.27 with the shell + one day shipping.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 22, 2015)

Apparently it's been since August that I last posted... good God, I've been so bad about keeping up. i'll post games I've bought, along with other interesting things I might remember...

_The Taken King_ (_Destiny_ expansion, PS3)- What can I say? I've been playing Destiny since it came out. Still having fun, despite some bumps in the road.
_Titan Souls_ (PSN, Vita)- This is surprisingly tough.
_Rock Boshers DX: Director's Cut_ (PSN, Vita)- This is surprisingly fun. Glad I got it.
_Freedom Wars_ (Vita)- I returned this last time, but decided to give it another chance. It's fun, but requires a real time commitment.
_VVVVVV_ (PSN, Vita)- Yes, I bought it again. No, I have no self-control.
_Deus Ex: Game of the Year Edition_ (Steam)- I figure it's about time I play the original since I loved _Human Revolution_ so much.
_The Legend of Zelda: Tri Force Heroes_ (3DS)- It's a Zelda game, of course I bought it.
_Rodea the Sky Soldier_ (Wii U/Wii)- The Wii U version is total ass, but but the original Wii version is a hidden gem, in my opinion. Really fun action platformer with echoes of the good (and a very little of the bad) parts of early 3D Sonic.
_Ar Nosurge Plus: Ode to an Unborn Star_ (PSN, Vita)- Impulse buy. Cool combat system, but is a little confusing to me. If I knew the frame rate was so bad, I would've gotten the PS3 version instead.
_Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn_ (PS3)- God, why did I do this to myself? I already have _Destiny_ as my timesink game, and I've never played a real MMO. And yet I like this. Oh boy...
_Heavensward_ (_Final Fantasy XIV_ expansion, PS3)- Good thing I like XIV so far, because double-dipping instantly usually doesn't pay off. Plus I love that dragon race.
_Splatoon_ (Wii U)- $25 during a Thanksgiving evening Black Friday sale at my local Walmart. I actually stopped by after work at 12:30am Friday, long after this sale started. Since I live in the middle of nowhere though, Walmart is never busy. I got lucky to grab the last copy.
_Ninja Gaiden Sigma Plus_ (Vita)- I need my stylish action game fix.
_Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 Plus_ (Vita)- I need my stylish action game fix.
_Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge_ (Wii U)- I need my stylish action game fix.
_Transformers: Devastation_ (PS3)-I need my Platinum stylish action game fix.
_Fast Racing Neo_ (eShop, Wii U)- I need my F-Zero fix.
_Devil's Third_ (Wii U)- No, you don't understand: I _really fucking need my stylish action game fix._
_Legend of Kay Anniversary_ (Wii U)- It's sort of an action game, but like Zelda. I need my fix.
_Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams- Director's Cut_ (Wii U)- It's a weird Wii U game. I've taken to collecting weird and hidden gem Wii U games since the library is so small.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 22, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> _Devil's Third_ (Wii U)- No, you don't understand: I _really fucking need my stylish action game fix._


I'm so, _so_ sorry.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 22, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm so, _so_ sorry.


Only played the first hour, but it's really not bad at all, so far. It's not GotY material by any stretch of the imagination, but the gameplay is fun, and the hybrid action/shooter design is cool, even if a little unintuitive at times. Unless it seriously declines in quality as I progress further, I call BS on the "worst game of the year" reviews, personally, as do a lot of people who've played it.

My only real criticisms so far are the control scheme (it's a bit unintuitive since they had to shoehorn both a shooter and action game control scheme at the same time) and the fact that there seems to be a bit more shooting than melee combat.

I might post my thoughts in a blog after I beat it, but it'll be a while. I'm not touching it again until I wade through a few of the other games I've already started.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 23, 2015)

i used my steam controller. i regret nothing.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 23, 2015)

A 1TB harddrive for me PS3
A sundriver for a mate of mine
Bottle of Absinth, 3 bottles of Kaliskaya.
N lots of groceries ofcourse~


----------



## nxwing (Dec 24, 2015)

Spoiler








I got the GTA V bundle
Here's a list of the stuff I got:
PlayStation 4
Grand Theft Auto V
2 14 days PSN Plus Vouchers
1 3 month PSN Plus Vouchers
Star Wars Battlefront
DualShock 4 Darth Vader Edition


----------



## Lucar (Dec 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> So this is damn late as fuck. Later than a girl who forgot to take her pill. But here goes something.
> 
> I bought myself a laptop a month ago. It's pretty cool.
> 
> ...




Heh, your laptop is the next model up from mine. I have the GE62 Q2D. 

I didn't need the extra 8 GB RAM, 970M, or 256 GB SSD. I don't feel sad that I don't have as powerful as a laptop as you. *Cries in Corner*



Sheimi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dat sweet Temmiedrive


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 24, 2015)

Lucar said:


> Heh, your laptop is the next model up from mine. I have the GE62 Q2D.
> 
> I didn't need the extra 8 GB RAM, 970M, or 256 GB SSD. I don't feel sad that I don't have as powerful as a laptop as you. *Cries in Corner*
> 
> ...


100% Temprocessing


----------



## Lucar (Dec 24, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> 100% Temprocessing



What happens when you don't have Temprocessing?


----------



## ars25 (Dec 24, 2015)

my first ever amiibo


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 24, 2015)

I got geometry dash from Steam.

I got evil within season pass and rocket league from Greenmangaming as Steam sale price on those was shit.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 25, 2015)

Super Mario Maker for christmas.


Thanks @ihaveamac for being so awesome!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 25, 2015)

We need a secret santa for tempers already!


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 25, 2015)

HERE'S MY CHRISTMAS LOOT

Nothing, nothing, nothing and some more nothing.

Being an Orthodox sucks, we get presents on New Year's Eve instead of for  Christmas (and our Christmas is on January 7th) 



Spoiler: Explanation from Wikipedia:



Using the Julian calendar
Some jurisdictions of the Eastern Orthodox Church, including those of Russia, Georgia, Ukraine, Macedonia, Montenegro, Serbia, and Jerusalem, mark feasts using the older Julian calendar. As of 2015, there is a difference of 13 days between the Julian calendar and the modern Gregorian calendar, which is used internationally for most secular purposes. As a result, December 25 on the Julian calendar currently corresponds to January 7 on the calendar used by most governments and people in everyday life. Therefore, the aforementioned Orthodox Christians mark December 25 (and thus Christmas) on the day that is internationally considered to be January 7.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## nxwing (Dec 25, 2015)

i got cash. loads of cash


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 25, 2015)

almost got the 2DS I wanted.

apparently there were no new and sealed 2DS systems, so I got a used one which happened to be 9.9. but I was told that my dad didn't actually know I wanted it to come with a specific game (Mario Kart 7), which might mean there is a new one we can get. yes, my parents knows I want one for "hacking" which is why they're willing to search for it 

oh well. I've never actually seen a 2DS in person before this. it's much more comfortable in the hand than I thought. I played my retail copy of MK7 on it and it was awkward to get used to. I don't particularly like the shoulder buttons (feel a bit spongy? if that's the right term) but most of it's fine.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 25, 2015)

Got a Thai 2 TB hard drive 

Another 3ds to add to my collection of 3DSs.

Xbox 360 with 1 year of gold.

Black Ops 2 with a headset and special adapter for it so I can hear. (Shits about to go down in my room, I'm going to scream at all the Skrubs )

Lots of loose cash for whatever I want.

And... A CD to top it all off.

Thanks mom and dad, but I'm deaf I can't listen to this damn CD -_-


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 25, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> almost got the 2DS I wanted.
> 
> apparently there were no new and sealed 2DS systems, so I got a used one which happened to be 9.9. but I was told that my dad didn't actually know I wanted it to come with a specific game (Mario Kart 7), which might mean there is a new one we can get. yes, my parents knows I want one for "hacking" which is why they're willing to search for it
> 
> oh well. I've never actually seen a 2DS in person before this. it's much more comfortable in the hand than I thought. I played my retail copy of MK7 on it and it was awkward to get used to. I don't particularly like the shoulder buttons (feel a bit spongy? if that's the right term) but most of it's fine.


Your parents r doing the right thing down the road that will cost them very little


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Lucar (Dec 25, 2015)

Just Posting Cause Whynut:

Xenoblade Chronicles X
Mini Arcade Machine
2 64GB USB's
Shit ton of Chocolate
20 Bucks
Star Wars VII Poster
Snorkel Kit
The Hitchhiker Trilogy of Books
New Sweater
Socks
Link Amiibo
Gloves
Random Video Game Merch
Headlamp


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2015)

emigre said:


>


yeah i got this too, pretty satisfied


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2015)

Some new clothes, a Wacom Intuos tablet (which isn't really a Christmas present, I was tryna buy a drawing tablet in November, with my birthday money) a 3DS $20 eShop card + some money my Mom put on my eShop account with her credit card, a $20 PS Store card, Little Big Planet 3, two 16 GB SD cards and a camera. (Can't remember the camera brand right now though.)
Oh, and I bought Style Savvy Trendsetters with the money I got on the eShop, and I'm planning on buying the SSB4 Lucas DLC with the little bit of money I have left.
EDIT: Almost forgot the Kobo ebook reader thing I got.


----------



## alirezay (Dec 25, 2015)

since nobody got me anything i got myself this and a copy of gow 3 remastered plus lbp3


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Dec 25, 2015)

Just bought Gta 5 online digitally on the PS store... Never doing this again


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2015)

tales of zestiria ps4


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Thee_BaBs (Dec 26, 2015)

A table for my 3d printer
A new Longboard
And assorted flannels and socks


----------



## nxwing (Dec 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 33590 View attachment 33591


My PSN is in my signature big boy ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
Got inFamous: Second Son and AC: Unity awhile ago.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> We need a secret santa for tempers already!


we tried that a few years ago
2 people ended up getting scammed in the end
http://gbatemp.net/threads/secret-santa-thread.339799/

and thats why we just don't do it anymore


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 26, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> we tried that a few years ago
> 2 people ended up getting scammed in the end
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/secret-santa-thread.339799/
> 
> and thats why we just don't do it anymore



Damn, would've been great.


----------



## DaFixer (Dec 26, 2015)

- A new home for me and my wife 5 rooms (1 big living room,large bed room,hobby/mencave room for me,small bedroom)
- Stuff for my new home like dish wasser,cables,paint another stuff 
- D-Link DIR-890L Wireless AC3200 Tri band router
*- *Samsung UE32H6200 for the bedroom


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 26, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> My PSN is in my signature big boy ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> Got inFamous: Second Son and AC: Unity awhile ago.


I'll add you once I set it up ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## nxwing (Dec 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'll add you once I set it up ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I can't wait to have some fun with you ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

I knoe I'm late but I finally got tickets for Star Wars: The Force Awakens


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 26, 2015)

For Christmas I got given a few rare games from my flatmate Sophie. Red Dead Redemption GOTY Edition (rare in these parts), a mint copy of Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2 on PS1 to complete my collection and revisit Skate Heaven, and Way of the Samurai 4, a game that's extremely rare around here that I've been after for a long time. What can I say, this chick gets me. I bought her a new bass guitar which cost me the best part of a month's wages, and a new coat she's been dropping hints about with the subtlety of a sumo wrestler in power armour falling out of a helicopter. 

To be honest it's more New Years I'm looking forward to. I lost my job a few days ago thanks to a crappy executive decision, so I need an excuse to go get totally shit-face wrecked. Plus the party we're going to is a costume party, meaning Sophie is wearing her Asuna costume from SAO. That particular piece of eye candy is my Christmas present from the universe.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 26, 2015)

Bought a bag of sour Skittles, but it was already empty when I realized I should take a pic. These can't last more than 5 minutes with me lol







Edit: That Tempy photobomb tho lol


----------



## blindseer (Dec 26, 2015)

Just got the N3ds Happy home designer bundle for myself, gonna sell my hackable 9.0 n3dsxl, cause its too bloody annoying anymore.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 26, 2015)

Sister gifted me this


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 27, 2015)

Greatness from Small Beginnings.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 27, 2015)

Today was boxing day! Bought lots of clothes to wear, finally. ran out of good t-shirts, sweaters, jeans, and underwear


----------



## henn64 (Dec 27, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Today was *boxing day!* Bought lots of clothes to wear, finally. ran out of good t-shirts, sweaters, jeans, and underwear


Oooh Caaaanadaaaaaa!


Spoiler








This here's what I got.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 27, 2015)

henn64 said:


> Oooh Caaaanadaaaaaa!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm in such a huge mood to buy new video games but I can't play atm cause I'm so busy with school LOL. haven't even played undertale in a while. 

Also forgot to mention, shopping continues tomorrow, forgot more essential stores to shop at!


----------



## henn64 (Dec 27, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm in such a huge mood to buy new video games but I can't play atm cause I'm so busy with school LOL. haven't even played undertale in a while.
> 
> Also forgot to mention, shopping continues tomorrow, forgot more essential stores to shop at!


My Wii U doesn't arrive 'till the first day of school


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 27, 2015)

henn64 said:


> My Wii U doesn't arrive 'till the first day of school


LOOOOOOL, JANUARY 4TH RIGHT?


----------



## henn64 (Dec 27, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> LOOOOOOL, JANUARY 4TH RIGHT?


Yep. Thanks Canada Post/Walmart exclusive Boxing Day sale.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 27, 2015)

I haven't just let you down. I've let myself down. Honestly, I don't know what possessed me.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2015)

An XBONER controller for PC gaming, and a bottle of rum.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> An XBONER controller for PC gaming, and a bottle of rum.
> 
> View attachment 33920


Damn, how'd you manage to find it marked down to $15. Thats a steal


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> Damn, how'd you manage to find it marked down to $15. Thats a steal


No lol

I got 15$ reduction, not the price hahhaa


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> No lol
> 
> I got 15$ reduction, not the price hahhaa


oh, that makes alot more sense. I couldn't understand what it said but usually stickers like that show the price in my experience. Any store selling them that cheap would be losing alot of money lol


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Dec 31, 2015)

I bought a developer Note 4 and I got Dimentium remastered this week


----------



## intensje (Dec 31, 2015)

I just bought Super Mario Galaxy 1 + 2 for my Wii U


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Dec 31, 2015)

My baby is here and ready


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 31, 2015)

I got my life back yesterday. I felt so incomplete in terms of being happy, because my sister and her kids and family went to Dubai. They came back yesterday, and now I have my life again!


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 31, 2015)

I just got bayonetta 2 for Wii U and totally not because she was announced for smash  That game is ridiculously hard to find. I had to spen $90 on amazon (came with 1 and 2 for wii u) Still though. I also got a Y split cable so I could hook a external drive to my Wii U, a ps4. If you want to friend me pm me you PSN! (I got MGS5, Uncharted collection and Fallout 5) I also got the bok Console wars which I can not wait to read!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I just got bayonetta 2 for Wii U and totally not because she was announced for smash  That game is ridiculously hard to find. I had to spen $90 on amazon (came with 1 and 2 for wii u) Still though. I also got a Y split cable so I could hook a external drive to my Wii U, a ps4. If you want to friend me pm me you PSN! (I got MGS5, Uncharted collection and Fallout 5) I also got the bok Console wars which I can not wait to read!


What really? I bought it Day one and it wasn't hard to find lol.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What really? I bought it Day one and it wasn't hard to find lol.


I want to two gamestops. A Walmart and a target. No luck haha


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2015)

I bought Skyrim Legendary Edition for CAD $10,99 on Steam 

I'm gonna throw away the PS3 version I have now hahaha


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 3, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I bought Skyrim Legendary Edition for CAD $10,99 on Steam
> 
> I'm gonna throw away the PS3 version I have now hahaha



If you're playing through Skyrim again, I suggest you apply some mods too. There are millions of them, and they improve the game in many ways.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 3, 2016)

Finally! Got my Gameboy Player, including the Startup disc and manual, which is rather hard to find under a decent price  $50 CAD (Take that, 'murica! hahaha)


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jan 4, 2016)

Well since I never really needed a mattress since I didn't mind laying down on the floor( don't judge me lol and yes my back found the ground more comfortable than a bed) but Since I have a new one on the way  and my gf need back support whenever she comes over I figured why not so I went for this


----------



## Flood (Jan 4, 2016)

Picked up Skyrim, Surgeon Simulator, Shower with your dad and Brothers from the steam sale


----------



## jDSX (Jan 5, 2016)

All for $0



Spoiler





 

 

[Spoiler/]


----------



## blindseer (Jan 5, 2016)

Have, the gb case, but damn thats a nice n64 case man


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Jan 5, 2016)

Finally got a super gameboy 2 and a back lit gbc got the dreamcast awhile ago and figured I'd throw it in the pic to


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2016)

Chickenhunterx said:


> Finally got a super gameboy 2 and a back lit gbc got the dreamcast awhile ago and figured I'd throw it in the pic to


Awesome!


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 6, 2016)

Bought at a local fair, paid 25€, condition near mint!


----------



## bitjacker (Jan 6, 2016)

so my girlfriend buys me a ps4. mind blown. she must like me a little.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 6, 2016)

32 GB SD card for me 3DS


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 6, 2016)

Ordered a while back, but just got delivered recently.

Silicone gamepad cover 







I really don't like the way the shiny plastic of the gamepad feels in your hands.


----------



## Daggot (Jan 6, 2016)

Bought myself a copy of EDF 4.1+some more 3ds stylus pens.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 7, 2016)

Boxed PSOne with original manuals and controller + memory card, and the games below. Box is a bit beat up but hey, it builds character and it was a steal. 

Traded my Bottle of Nuka Cola, Some Fallout Posters, and some Lego games for all of it~


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 8, 2016)

Got a mini UPS for free as a review item
only 75w and the battery isnt huge though


----------



## Flood (Jan 8, 2016)

Won a copy of Civ 5 which is nice since I forgot to pick it up when it was on sale.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2016)

This shit is dangerous:



Spoiler


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 9, 2016)

And I got this game only for 6€, NEW! A steal.                                                                        Some PSN music game

Woops, the format changed and now the text is messed up.
I got VLR for 6€, if you don't understand. Dance magic is the psn game.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (Jan 9, 2016)

We got a 40 inch TV and some new furniture to place the TV on


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> This shit is dangerous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't stop drinking this. Tastes so good!

But fuck it's 10% 

What a traitor!


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Jan 10, 2016)

I just got all the zombie DLC for black ops 2 on my Xbox. It's cool.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 10, 2016)

just got humble bundle tom clancy encore bundle for a few quid .. pretty good deal.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2016)

Went and preordered Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen for PC. There was an early leak for it, so I grabbed it to test it out and it runs quite well so I figured I'd grab it for Steam. Maybe I'll finally beat the game


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 10, 2016)

It was under extreme suggestion from a friend of mine that I pick this gem up. 

He says I'll really enjoy it so I'll pick it up after SOTN.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 10, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Went and preordered Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen for PC. There was an early leak for it, so I grabbed it to test it out and it runs quite well so I figured I'd grab it for Steam. Maybe I'll finally beat the game


"Legal leak" ;O;
Gonna search the web for it now lol


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 11, 2016)

Bought a WD 1TB blue. That's for games. Later in the year (maybe next month), going to get a Samsung 500GB evo ssd to replace my current smaller ssd that windows is on.

So I'll have the 1TB for games, that don't really benefit from SSD, then the 500GB evo for Windows, games and programs that do.


----------



## Akshuls (Jan 11, 2016)

bought a 3DS XL to replace my 2DS. 
tired of the tiny screen, it hasnt came in though..


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 11, 2016)

ComicSANS said:


> bought a 3DS XL to replace my 2DS.
> tired of the tiny screen, it hasnt came in though..


Going to downgrade it?


----------



## Akshuls (Jan 11, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Going to downgrade it?


Of course!!!!! tired of playing smash with my 2DS the thing is.. if the 10.4 update comes out soon, i cant unlink the emunand and sysnand it wouldnt be safe


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ok so its been a while since I've posted anything here in this thread(last time was in July), so the list's a bit long.

So I bought a bunch of new amiibo's Charizard, Greninja, Mewtwo, Sonic, Falco, Zero Suit Samus, Shulk, Ganondorf, Link(free), Bowser Jr. and Tom Nook.


Spoiler




















For PS4 games I bought/got Mad Max, Until Dawn, Darksider 2, Assassin's Creed Syndicate, Dragon Quest Heroes(I'm a DQ Fanboy) and Sword art Online Lost song.


Spoiler
















Bought MLB The Show 14 for Vita cause it was $5 new and i've been wanting to try a MLB game for a while now.


Spoiler










Bought Accel World light novel Volume 2 and Sword Art Online Light novels Volume 3, 4 and 5(getting 6 next pay).Been reading Is It Wrong to Try to Pick Up Girls in a Dungeon? Volume 3 on my ereader.


Spoiler










Bought the Dragon Ball Z Resurrection F Blu-Ray DVD combo. The movie was meh in IMO. The Frezza SSGSS Goku/Vegeta fight was over hyped IMO.


Spoiler










Bought Zelda Tri Force Heroes on boxing day on amazon.


Spoiler










Bought The Witcher 3 for ps4 on boxing day, It was $30. They've finally shipped it on Friday, so im getting it tomorrow but i wont be playing it for a while because of Fallout.

For the Destiny player's I finally got the Dead Orbit Exotic hunter Cloak last night.


Spoiler













I Preordered The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess HD with the amiibo, Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth ps4. Also preordered Farcry Primal Deluxe Edition also for ps4 and i got a flask for doing so.


Spoiler










Ordered from Indigo(today) The Legend Of Zelda: Tri Force Heroes Collector's Edition Guide. got it for $21.32 for it.

For Christmas I got from my uncle Fallout 4 ps4, a shirt and some money from my grandma, some money from my parents and a visa gift card from my sister and brother in law.

I gave my Brother in law a 10-inch Sliding Compound Miter Saw with Laser, my Sister A KitchenAid 14-piece Polished Cookware Set, my Uncle Dead Rising 3 Apocalypse Edition and a headphone stand from TurtleBeach, gave my Grandma a swifter wet jet with a couple bottles of cleaning spray,a couple of boxes of the wipe pad things for it and a sears gift card and Lots of toys for my nephews.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 11, 2016)

A game.


----------



## iAqua (Jan 11, 2016)

I bought a N3ds XL and got 9.2 on it than sysUpdater released its downgrade a few weeks later...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 11, 2016)

Depravo said:


> A very good game.



Fix'd. (not a one word post)


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Jan 11, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> It was under extreme suggestion from a friend of mine that I pick this gem up.
> 
> He says I'll really enjoy it so I'll pick it up after SOTN.


That game is amazing. Glad you got it


----------



## Knight of Time (Jan 11, 2016)

Well, I recently bought a few GameCube games I was looking for.  They were all Player's Choice (and all used, since brand new GameCube games these days are hard to find, not to mention more expensive), and all of them were CIB when I got them.  So as of Saturday, I added Super Mario Sunshine, Luigi's Mansion, and Kirby Air Ride to my collection.  And of course, I got Super Mario Maker for Christmas which was really nice.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 12, 2016)

Spoiler: Acer Predator X34














And not throwing away my old Dynex 720p monitor.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Jan 12, 2016)

Knight of Time said:


> Well, I recently bought a few GameCube games I was looking for.  They were all Player's Choice (and all used, since brand new GameCube games these days are hard to find, not to mention more expensive), and all of them were CIB when I got them.  So as of Saturday, I added Super Mario Sunshine, Luigi's Mansion, and Kirby Air Ride to my collection.  And of course, I got Super Mario Maker for Christmas which was really nice.


Quick question. Do you know of a trustworthy place to buy used retro games? I want to buy a game for my original Xbox and I can't find it at a reasonable price


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2016)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Quick question. Do you know of a trustworthy place to buy used retro games? I want to buy a game for my original Xbox and I can't find it at a reasonable price


Pretty much anywhere.

I've been buying a lot, so that's something


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Jan 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Pretty much anywhere.
> 
> I've been buying a lot, so that's something


Lukie games? I'm not buying this on eBay


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2016)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Lukie games? I'm not buying this on eBay


I actually bought many times on ebay. It's pretty relliable.


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Jan 12, 2016)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Quick question. Do you know of a trustworthy place to buy used retro games? I want to buy a game for my original Xbox and I can't find it at a reasonable price



You could also try estarland iv bought a few systems and games from the along with my ff7 wallet lol


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 12, 2016)

Dragon Quest mug
Inception on Blu Ray
Pencils
Persona 4 Arena


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 12, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> It was under extreme suggestion from a friend of mine that I pick this gem up.
> 
> He says I'll really enjoy it so I'll pick it up after SOTN.


Yeah its a really good game, is your copy CIB? sadly I only still have the game, book and cloth map  lost the box ages ago


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Jan 12, 2016)

Hmm... I'll look into it. I don't wanna bust my wallet for a game so I need to find it cheap


----------



## Depravo (Jan 13, 2016)

Another game.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 13, 2016)

Ye


----------



## mgrev (Jan 14, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Little Big Planet 3


YUSSS I LOVE THE LITTLE BIG PLANET SERIES

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Stuff i got for christmas:

A crapload of skiing equipment.
slalom boots
some kit to make fishing hooks
clothes
50$ psn
Borderlands: The handsome collection. Borderlands 2 AND the pre sequel with ALL DLC for 27$ and a 1080p 60fps hd remaster! (i bought this with the psn voucher i got)
About 200$ of cash


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 15, 2016)

Lunar 1 so far is immaculate. I love it, some had to get the Complete 2 that just came in to my buddies store the other day. Also hooked me up with some rares I've been looking for.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 15, 2016)

http://www.gamestop.com/nintendo-3d...o-3ds-pokemon-20th-anniversary-edition/128198 

 
:tom:


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 15, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://www.gamestop.com/nintendo-3d...o-3ds-pokemon-20th-anniversary-edition/128198
> 
> 
> :tom:


Tom what the FUCK were you thinking


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 15, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Tom what the FUCK were you thinking


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 15, 2016)

I got the Shovel Knight Amiibo! One more and I have 50 Amiibo! So what do these things do again?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I got the Shovel Knight Amiibo! One more and I have 50 Amiibo! So what do these things do again?


>tfw you only have four amiibos


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I actually bought many times on ebay. It's pretty relliable.



I can confirm, bought In The Groove last year from them, first one they sent me didn't worked and immediately sent me a replacement that worked


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> >tfw you only have four amiibos


>tfw you don't have a single amiibo


>>although I'm tempted to buy animal crossing hhd cards


----------



## Flood (Jan 16, 2016)

Got a new keyboard coming in which I'm excited for


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 16, 2016)

PS4 God Wireless Stereo Headset. I wish the battery life was longer and that some drivers would be made for the PC. I've had to charge via my smartphone wall charger. It's great though, if anything it persuades me to go for wireless headphones. Something more expensive and high end in the future.


----------



## blindseer (Jan 16, 2016)

I don't know why, but these:


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 16, 2016)

blindseer said:


> I don't know why, but these:View attachment 35636


Actually I think we all know why you got the last one ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## emigre (Jan 16, 2016)

hello Nexus 6P


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 16, 2016)

The box was really beat to shit but it was complete and very cheap for the damage so I couldn't pass on it, got the Arc the Lad collection. 






At least the spine looks decent and that's all I'll see on my shelf anyway  






And like I said, it's complete with everything in it so who cares.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 16, 2016)

Got a mint condition real leather jacket that fits me perfectly from a local charity shop. Never been worn, not a mark on it, absolutely perfect. £6.50. Absolute bargain.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 17, 2016)

2nd game that i'm pre-ordering now


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2016)

I bought Journey and Psychonauts.
I haven't played Journey yet, but I've played Psychonauts for about half an hour, I think?


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 18, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/U0B5rWE.jpg
Yes I could use a region free wii. BUT, my sister has the wii. So, my gamecube will work. Luigi's Mansion import I made good. v1.0, very good condition, box and everything. Fox plushie. Majora's Mask JPN N64 V1.1 from Amazon. Fox ears and tail from Pawstar booth. I also bought a Mario Star necklace, not in the picture.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2016)

Sheimi said:


> http://i.imgur.com/U0B5rWE.jpg
> Yes I could use a region free wii. BUT, my sister has the wii. So, my gamecube will work. Luigi's Mansion import I made good. v1.0, very good condition, box and everything. Fox plushie. Majora's Mask JPN N64 V1.1 from Amazon. Fox ears and tail from Pawstar booth. I also bought a Mario Star necklace, not in the picture.


OMG I want the ears and tail!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 18, 2016)

Raided the charity shop where I got my leather jacket again. This time I got away with;

- a thick padded wooly bedsheet to bypass the crappy quality of my mattress.
- two new hats since mine is kinda raggedy,
- two of those gel alternative hot water bottles with furry covers
- The Last Of Us and Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY Editions

Everything mint condition, less than £8 for the whole lot. 

Oh, and I got a new job as well. Well, assuming I pass the final training evaluation when I have a suspected broken leg. But hy, if I can do the job with a broken leg, the day to day grind should be a piece of piss once I'm healed up, right?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 18, 2016)

Picked up a 27" Sony Trinitron flat crt at a auction for $11. Got it home and tried it out, well it had some major issues. It had major warping\bowing and colors were all messed up. Decided to take it apart and apparently the yoke wedges had all fall out. So I downloaded a CRT calibration disc and used it to re-aligned the yoke and placed the wedges back in. After fixing that the Tv looks surprising good. I still need to get a remote so I can enter the service menu so I can adjust afew other things but its looking good.



Spoiler: TV PICS


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 18, 2016)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Picked up a 27" Sony Trinitron flat crt at a auction for $11. Got it home and tried it out, well it had some major issues. It had major warping\bowing and colors were all messed up. Decided to take it apart and apparently the yoke wedges had all fall out. So I downloaded a CRT calibration disc and used it to re-aligned the yoke and placed the wedges back in. After fixing that the Tv looks surprising good. I still need to get a remote so I can enter the service menu so I can adjust afew other things but its looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TV PICS



I've got a Sony Triniton CRT myself which I use for old school RGB gaming. They're great.

Though with damage like that, I'm surprised you didn't get it for free. Wonder what could've caused the yoke to fall out.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 18, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> I've got a Sony Triniton CRT myself which I use for old school RGB gaming. They're great.
> 
> Though with damage like that, I'm surprised you didn't get it for free. Wonder what could've caused the yoke to fall out.


Well the yoke didn't fall out, just the wedges. they keep the yoke aligned. It didn't look bad on a movies but anything with straight lines looked horrible. I'd say someone either dropped it or got rough with it.  This one doesn't do RGB, wish it did. It does component\composite\svideo. Lucky I have a Sony PVM for RGB.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 18, 2016)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Well the yoke didn't fall out, just the wedges. they keep the yoke aligned. It didn't look bad on a movies but anything with straight lines looked horrible. I'd say someone either dropped it or got rough with it.  This one doesn't do RGB, wish it did. It does component\composite\svideo. Lucky I have a Sony PVM for RGB.


Not many NTSC TVs support RGB unfortunately. At least you guys get component. I've never seen component on a european CRT(presumably due to RGB).


----------



## blindseer (Jan 19, 2016)

Got these at gamestop, and for some reason even though it was sealed it had a preowned tag on it so I got Senran Kagura Shinovi versus for $35.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 20, 2016)

Look at these super gaems


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 20, 2016)

I got Metroid prime trilogy for $36 today and beat the beat rythem paradise for $9


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## chavosaur (Jan 21, 2016)

Found some goodies today


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bought Trails of Cold Steel today. I also made a deal with my friend where I would preorder his copy of Fire Emblem Fates for him and he would let me keep the game case since he usually trashes them. Now I can have both versions to display on my shelf and I can still buy the second one as a discounted DLC, so I don't have to worry about choosing any more and put in my preorder


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 22, 2016)

got this for review


----------



## Flame (Jan 22, 2016)

emigre said:


> hello Nexus 6P




nice but, what happened to your one plus?


----------



## emigre (Jan 22, 2016)

Flame said:


> nice but, what happened to your one plus?



They released an update which killed battery life among other issues. Decided to just get a Nexus for the updates.

The 6p is fantastic though. Absolutely wonderful phone.


----------



## Flame (Jan 22, 2016)

emigre said:


> They released an update which killed battery life among other issues. Decided to just get a Nexus for the updates.
> 
> The 6p is fantastic though. Absolutely wonderful phone.



i recommenced that you got a nexus phone early but didn't listen. welcome to the future.


----------



## emigre (Jan 22, 2016)

Flame said:


> i recommenced that you got a nexus phone early but didn't listen. welcome to the future.



6p>>>>>>>>>>>>>6


----------



## Flame (Jan 22, 2016)

emigre said:


> 6p>>>>>>>>>>>>>6



not until nexus 6p has multiROM....


6>>>>>>> all phones.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 23, 2016)

got my graphics back from rma (died a few weeks ago)


----------



## Issac (Jan 23, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> got my graphics back from rma (died a few weeks ago)



What graphics card is that?
I'm going to buy one tomorrow: Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB Turbo. I think it'll be a fair upgrade from my ~ 7-8 year old  Radeon HD 4870 1GB.


----------



## chaosrunner (Jan 23, 2016)

ssb4
project mirai dx
mh4u
sonic lost world
kid iccarus 
nsmb2
animal cnl
triforce heros 
alpha saphire


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 23, 2016)

no pic yet since theyre all on order but I just pieced together, and should have by next week, a complete boxed copy of one of my favorite games of all time...

Super Metroid on Super Nintendo Entertainment System


----------



## ars25 (Jan 24, 2016)

Spoiler: It starting


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 24, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> got my graphics back from rma (died a few weeks ago)



. A few weeks to get a replacement? Did it have to go to MSI?, here it would have gone back to retailer (first year).



Issac said:


> What graphics card is that?
> I'm going to buy one tomorrow: Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB Turbo. I think it'll be a fair upgrade from my ~ 7-8 year old  Radeon HD 4870 1GB.



It was an r9 390.




chavosaur said:


> no pic yet since theyre all on order but I just pieced together, and should have by next week, a complete boxed copy of one of my favorite games of all time...
> 
> Super Metroid on Super Nintendo Entertainment System



Good taste . I have a boxed copy as well, but mine is the Japanese version. As it was far cheaper than the US one, is exactly the same game on cart (Full English) and PAL one sucks, so not touching that.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 24, 2016)

ars25 said:


> Spoiler: It starting



I love ıı sʇɹɐǝɥ ɯopƃuıʞ. It's my favorite movie.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 24, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> . A few weeks to get a replacement? Did it have to go to MSI?, here it would have gone back to retailer (first year).


its (usually) only 30 days after purchase for retailers here
everything after that goes to the makers rma factory
it broke 2 days after the 30 day period 

at least I payed for the shipping fee with the rebate I got from the card


----------



## Incolbum (Jan 24, 2016)

Third 3ds. This one's a n3ds from austrailia, but I can pimp it with CFW so it doesn't matter.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 24, 2016)

I recently completed my PAL N64 cart collection. All 243 + variants (yellow DK cart, pink yoshi label, gold Zeldas etc)

Need to take pics, but not enough space to lay them all out


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 24, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> I recently completed my PAL N64 cart collection. All 243 + variants (yellow DK cart, pink yoshi label, gold Zeldas etc)
> 
> Need to take pics, but not enough space to lay them all out


Amazing achievement! I've been wanting to do the same with SNES for awhile but for now I'm just defaulting to getting all my favorites boxed so my wallet doesn't hang itself haha.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 24, 2016)

I bought pillows.

And bought my hooker some shit for Valentines day.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Can't stop drinking this. Tastes so good!
> 
> But fuck it's 10%
> 
> What a traitor!



10%?
Shiet mate, I drink stuff that's 4 times as strong when I wake up!

Anyways, I decided to treat meself to a nice little necklace and small chokers~.
After giving me bf 350 quid to pay off debts he owed the water company.
I got nothing left to spare ;_;

Anyways~


Spoiler: Necklace <З n such


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 24, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Amazing achievement! I've been wanting to do the same with SNES for awhile but for now I'm just defaulting to getting all my favorites boxed so my wallet doesn't hang itself haha.



Lol yeah, I ebayed and got some ASTOUNDING deals on the hard to get N64 carts.

I'm thinking GC next, boxed of course!

But I need to get pics of my carts up, they are alphabetised in a set of drawers with a variety of cheat carts, gb adaptor, and randnet modem, but I really feel the need to show it all off!


----------



## blindseer (Jan 25, 2016)

Bought an iPod touch 6g to replace my dying 4g, yay for the March of time.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> 10%?
> Shiet mate, I drink stuff that's 4 times as strong when I wake up!


Oh, I always do.

I mean, I drank that shit too fast, because it didn't taste strong at all. So, It didn't take too long before the walls started to rotate in front of me hahaha


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 25, 2016)

I finally got a CRT TV that a lady in my neighborhood was literally giving away, so I was FINALLY able get an N64 and play some stuff on it.


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 25, 2016)

Today I bought window curtains. I started living alone since last week.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 25, 2016)

Razorzeto said:


> Today I bought window curtains. I started living alone since last week.


Welp i hope you have a Lady/Gentleman-friend because if not, its gonna get pretty boring and lonely.
Or a loud roommate, it never gets boring lol


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 25, 2016)

Pc version of rise of the tomb raider from simplygames (lol at steam price).


----------



## Issac (Jan 25, 2016)

Too excited. Bought that graphics card a few days ago, and it'll come tomorrow. Got a nice deal on it too, considering where I live of course.
Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB Turbo including Rise of the Tomb Raider  - US $338, original price $436. (Yeah, I know the sale price is the regular price in the US).... SQUEEEE! I can't wait to upgrade this 7 year old piece of shit I use today! (F*** ATI, never again!)


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 26, 2016)

reasons involving @VinsCool and @Lucar, a new thing to collect dust on the shelf \o/


Spoiler












this will probably go the same way as the lucario one i've got


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> reasons involving @VinsCool and @Lucar, a new thing to collect dust on the shelf \o/
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## blindseer (Jan 26, 2016)

Spoiler: YAY, It arrived!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 27, 2016)

This baby right here (ATH-M50x)


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 27, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> This baby right here (ATH-M50x)


Ohhh nice~


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 27, 2016)

I came here to share this. 





But then the mail came. 

And something even better came to my doorstop.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 27, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> I came here to share this.


Those are pretty much all the N64 games I want to buy, but am too cheap to buy ._. 

I'll give you $5 for em


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 27, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Those are pretty much all the N64 games I want to buy, but am too cheap to buy ._.
> 
> I'll give you $5 for em


You cheap bastard, you cant even offer me $6 like a legitimate business man


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 27, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> You cheap bastard, you cant even offer me $6 like a legitimate business man


$5 and a cheap hooker! Final offer!


----------



## Flood (Jan 27, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> I came here to share this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes me want to dig up my copy of pokemon stadium. One of my favorite pick up and play games.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 27, 2016)

Flood said:


> This makes me want to dig up my copy of pokemon stadium. One of my favorite pick up and play games.


My brother and I played a lot of Stadium years back. Almost beat primal cup on master but lost on the final trainer on his last pokemon who had 30hp. God, I was sad. Why do opponents pokemon gain extra levels over yours? Not fair.


----------



## Issac (Jan 28, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> This baby right here (ATH-M50x)


Lovely cans! I've got the blue ones for a little over a year and I'm super happy. Enjoy!


----------



## Flood (Jan 28, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> My brother and I played a lot of Stadium years back. Almost beat primal cup on master but lost on the final trainer on his last pokemon who had 30hp. God, I was sad. Why do opponents pokemon gain extra levels over yours? Not fair.


I still remember the day that I picked it up along with a n64. I remember being bummed that you couldn't train your own pokemon. Maybe me and my friend will try and beat some of the cups tonight.


----------



## blindseer (Jan 28, 2016)

Just grabbed all three DanganRonpa games off of amazon for 86 bucks, been wanting to play them for quite awhile.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 29, 2016)

Issac said:


> Lovely cans! I've got the blue ones for a little over a year and I'm super happy. Enjoy!



Thanks! ;D
Tbh, I only found out a blue one existed after I bought it lol, would've gone with that. But black is good too. =3


----------



## mrtofu (Jan 30, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Depravo (Jan 31, 2016)

When I got up this morning I didn't expect to be buying one of these before the day was through.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 31, 2016)

Bought a new laptop fan for me bf his lappy, hopefully fixing it...


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 2, 2016)

Got this Darknyan Youkai Watch sticker from i.ntere.st 



Spoiler: Front













Spoiler: Back













Spoiler: Random



This part though:




#ThugLife


----------



## Flood (Feb 2, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Got this Darknyan Youkai Watch sticker from i.ntere.st
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That small sticker is pretty rad


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 2, 2016)

Goat mama


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 3, 2016)

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger
Grow Home
Rayman Origins.

From humble bundle.

Rise Of The Tomb Raider: Baba Yaga: The Temple of the Witch. Didn't buy this one, someone gifted it to me on steam.


----------



## mgrev (Feb 3, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> >tfw you only have four amiibos


tfw you don't have anything to use amibos on


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2016)

a $100 gift card to get
https://www.buyapi.ca/product/raspberry-pi-2-b-starter-kit/ With


----------



## mgrev (Feb 3, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> I finally got a CRT TV that a lady in my neighborhood was literally giving away, so I was FINALLY able get an N64 and play some stuff on it.


ever heard of the HDFury?
EDIT: wait that might be the other way


----------



## Catastrophic (Feb 3, 2016)

mgrev said:


> ever heard of the HDFury?
> EDIT: wait that might be the other way


I checked out their website and I don't see anything enabling composite/s-video/scart connectivity, so I'm not sure how they'll help. Not to mention their prices are insane. You may as well just get a framemeister.


----------



## mgrev (Feb 4, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> I checked out their website and I don't see anything enabling composite/s-video/scart connectivity, so I'm not sure how they'll help. Not to mention their prices are insane. You may as well just get a framemeister.


afaik the HDFury is for playing with a hdmi cable on a crt. that was the opposite of what he needed


----------



## Akira (Feb 4, 2016)

Bought a New 3DS LL Majoras Mask Edition on 10.3 JPN (second hand) for $165. It has preinstalled Majoras Mask and other titles too but in japanese Q_Q.


----------



## Kithron (Feb 4, 2016)

Needed a new portable charger so i got Anker's Powercore+ 26800. It arrived yesterday via UPS.

http://i.imgur.com/ZEf7jks.jpg (Large image)


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 4, 2016)

got this neat thing







p1ng may have rainbow keyboard but I have rainbow pc


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2016)

dragonball xenoverse for €20 euro


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 5, 2016)

Replacement PSP analogue nubs and conductive pads.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 7, 2016)

Got Final Fantasy II for free through the FF Potral app. Be sure to get it too before the offer ends, the Potral app is available on Android and iOS


----------



## nxwing (Feb 7, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Got Final Fantasy II for free through the FF Potral app. Be sure to get it too before the offer ends, the Potral app is available on Android and iOS


Looks like I'm getting it too


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 7, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Looks like I'm getting it too


Have fun haha


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 8, 2016)

Bought Legend of Heroes: Trails of Cold Steel for PS Vita as a reward for finishing my exams.
Absolutely loving this game.
Also received the Genki I course books I ordered so I can start studying Japanese this semester.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 8, 2016)

Got some pocket change from dad, so I thought I could order this book. Been wanting to read it for a long time, and started listening to the audiobook on Audible, but I always end up falling asleep when listening to it, so yeah, screw that. It's time for some reading





It cost me 500RSD (which is around $4.5) with free shipping. It'll arrive on Wednesday.

Edit:

Forgot to say, the English title is "The Martian", and it's written by Andy Weir.


----------



## Flood (Feb 8, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Got some pocket change from dad, so I thought I could order this book. Been wanting to read it for a long time, and started listening to the audiobook on Audible, but I always end up falling asleep when listening to it, so yeah, screw that. It's time for some reading
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you have fun with it I've really been meaning to watch the movie but may read the book first.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 8, 2016)

Flood said:


> I hope you have fun with it I've really been meaning to watch the movie but may read the book first.


I've seen the movie already, so I already know the main plot points, but hopefully it won't ruin the experience too much for me haha


----------



## Devin (Feb 8, 2016)

Lets see.

Fredde Computer Work Station



Spoiler











New parts I ordered today



Spoiler











Parts I ordered last week.



Spoiler











Eventually I plan on ordering; A new SSD, a AIO cooler, new motherboard, larger storage HDD, and potentially a Hue because Joe's system up there looks sweet.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 9, 2016)

Some sexy 5 Pin connectors.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 9, 2016)

I need to get some new minijack cables i'm on my last one xD


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 9, 2016)

Kirby Nendoroid + GSC exclusive tomato.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 9, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Kirby Nendoroid + GSC exclusive tomato.


I am very jealous lol


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 10, 2016)

My book had arrived! Tempy is about to start reading


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 10, 2016)

Just bought a JP Famicom from ebay. It doesn't work so I'll get to have some fun repairing it. I've got acouple famicom games I've had close to ten years that I've never tested, so there's that too. Even if I can't get it working it will look cool on the shelf.






Edit: Just got the console in the mail, and quickly tested it. It powers on with garbled video then freezes. audio is fine. I'm suspecting the Wram as the faulty chip. I actually have acouple spare sram chips so I'll be testing it out later. Love how the console looks, but wow are the cords short.


----------



## jDSX (Feb 10, 2016)

New smart tv


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 10, 2016)

Look at DIS


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2016)

Getting this supah sexy necklace from me bf soon~


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 10, 2016)

GBAtemp should release an AMIIBO of you.


----------



## Flood (Feb 10, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Kirby Nendoroid + GSC exclusive tomato.


I don't like nendoroid but this one is something else.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 10, 2016)

Flood said:


> I don't like nendoroid but this one is something else.



I don't really like the normal ones either. This is my only one, Kirby is just amazing, the way the hands and feet attach (magnets) is great, you can just slide them anywhere .

I might pickup metaknight as well, but have to see how it looks first.


----------



## Flood (Feb 10, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> I don't really like the normal ones either. This is my only one, Kirby is just amazing, the way the hands and feet attach (magnets) is great, you can just slide them anywhere .
> 
> I might pickup metaknight as well, but have to see how it looks first.


Oh I've seen that figure but didn't think it was a nendoroid. 
Do you have a link where you got yours? Like did different vendors get different exclusives?


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 11, 2016)

Flood said:


> Oh I've seen that figure but didn't think it was a nendoroid.
> Do you have a link where you got yours? Like did different vendors get different exclusives?



The actual Nendoroid metaknight is not released yet. It's only been announced by goodsmile, no release date or anything.

I got my kirby from good smiles store

http://goodsmileshop.com/en/CATEGOR...d-Kirby(Second-Release)/p/GSC_NEN_WD_00544_02

The first release is sold out, they are taking pre-orders for the second release.

The only exclusive is the maxim tomato. That's exclusive to the goodsmile store. Otherwise it's the same wherever you get him. You might be able to find some places with stock left from the first release, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Flood (Feb 11, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> The actual Nendoroid metaknight is not released yet. It's only been announced by goodsmile, no release date or anything.
> 
> I got my kirby from good smiles store
> 
> ...


Ah I see. Thanks for all the information! Will keep my eye out for metaknight.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 13, 2016)

osirisjem said:


> View attachment 38372
> GBAtemp should release an AMIIBO of you.



I'd seriously buy it~

Anywayyyy
I got a JBL Flip 2 from a friend of mine c:


Spoiler: wireless sexiness


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 13, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> This baby right here (ATH-M50x)


I got my M50x's for Christmas  More specifically..




the DG edition and THEY'RE FUCKING BEAUTIFUL, and they sound great as well, haha. How have you been liking yours?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 13, 2016)

Chavo bought a brand new car.


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2016)

I bought milk


----------



## popokakapetu (Feb 13, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Chavo bought a brand new car.


Its looks like ford focus from front and mondeo from rear side! Anyway nice car ;-)


----------



## ars25 (Feb 13, 2016)

Spoiler














Also bought milk not pictured


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 13, 2016)

I got a Nexus Player last month and i was given a broken MacBook Air as well. I looked into getting it repaired and basically the logic board has to be swapped out and it would be too expensive.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 13, 2016)

Veho said:


> I bought milk


And I drank it


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just bought an iPod classic 160gb for my car!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 14, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> snip



Those cans are sexy af!
Sadly I was a bit unlucky and the headphones I received were defective, it sounds like it has a lot of sibilance; they sounded worse than my earpods...
So I returned them back and I'm waiting for my replacement, which is a white m50x instead!


----------



## Lucar (Feb 14, 2016)

A 39% mark on my french exam.


Spoiler: Huge Ass Picture











Spoiler: Ok, here's a real Picture


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 14, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> Those cans are sexy af!
> Sadly I was a bit unlucky and the headphones I received were defective, it sounds like it has a lot of sibilance; they sounded worse than my earpods...
> So I returned them back and I'm waiting for my replacement, which is a white m50x instead!


Aw I'm sorry to hear that. Lemme know what you think when you get your replacements


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 14, 2016)

As ever no/not much rain and being awake on a Sunday morning saw me go down the car boot. I mainly only ever buy tools at them these days which I am guessing not many around here would want to see so I tend not to post it here, got some games today though.




£10 for all the games, far from the best deal I have done but all ones I want to play again and might even find someone with a Live enabled 360 to see if that defiance game is still active. £1.50 and some shrapnel for the nice Jacobs taper chuck and JT2 to MT2 adapter/arbour, chuck is in need of an oiling but otherwise fantastic and the arbour is as you see it and in need of having the rust knocked off. £3 for the power supply.
I did however have to leave a boyhood dream unfulfilled and not buy a small utility cart. Partially because it was more than I cared to spend but mainly as I am not sure I could have convinced the dog to ride it home.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 16, 2016)

Like @chavosaur I too bought a new car.

2016 Ford Focus ST3.


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 16, 2016)

I just ordered this. Really excited for it to arrive. My back has gotten pretty sore lately in my current desk chair


----------



## blindseer (Feb 16, 2016)

Reunited at last, had to purchase piecemeal but now it's complete once more!


Spoiler








I kept the statue when I sold my old copy but I am complete once more.


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 16, 2016)

Actually got this about 2 months ago but didn't know of this thread by then but I wanna share it so 


Spoiler: SD2SNES










This is a SD2SNES flashcart, widely regarded as the best SNES flashcart around. It supports pretty much anything except Super FX, it is being worked on though and can be updated through firmware updates.


Also this arrived today


Spoiler: PSP










A PSP3004 in pretty much new condition and 5 games..only 2 worthwhile though


----------



## G0R3Z (Feb 17, 2016)

TWSBI Eco black fountain pen.


----------



## Flame (Feb 18, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> As ever no/not much rain and being awake on a Sunday morning saw me go down the car boot. I mainly only ever buy tools at them these days which I am guessing not many around here would want to see so I tend not to post it here, got some games today though.
> View attachment 38799
> 
> £10 for all the games, far from the best deal I have done but all ones I want to play again and might even find someone with a Live enabled 360 to see if that defiance game is still active. £1.50 and some shrapnel for the nice Jacobs taper chuck and JT2 to MT2 adapter/arbour, chuck is in need of an oiling but otherwise fantastic and the arbour is as you see it and in need of having the rust knocked off. £3 for the power supply.
> I did however have to leave a boyhood dream unfulfilled and not buy a small utility cart. Partially because it was more than I cared to spend but mainly as I am not sure I could have convinced the dog to ride it home.




is that the screwdriver from Dr Who? if not what the fuck is it?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 18, 2016)

Flame said:


> is that the screwdriver from Dr Who? if not what the fuck is it?


It is not a screwdriver. It is a chuck and a arbour for it, specifically a jacobs taper #2 chuck and a morse taper #2 arbour. You will usually see them either in a milling machine or a lathe.



That way you can fairly easily change tools and have the tail stock or mill/drill become something else with relative ease.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 18, 2016)

A heart shaped paddle for my favorite camgirl. It was cheap.


----------



## Flame (Feb 18, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> It is not a screwdriver. It is a chuck and a arbour for it, specifically a jacobs taper #2 chuck and a morse taper #2 arbour. You will usually see them either in a milling machine or a lathe.
> 
> 
> 
> That way you can fairly easily change tools and have the tail stock or mill/drill become something else with relative ease.





I KNEW IT...


FAST is building robot to take over the world. goddamn FASTSKYNET




RustInPeace said:


> A heart shaped paddle for my favorite camgirl. It was cheap.




"heart shaped" for camgirl..


thats enough internet for today.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 18, 2016)

Flame said:


> I KNEW IT...
> 
> 
> FAST is building robot to take over the world. goddamn FASTSKYNET



Building? It is already built and ready to go whenever. however I looked into it and not being supreme world overlord the cuddly affords me far more chances to sit around doing nothing all day.


----------



## mgrev (Feb 18, 2016)

A month ago i got a Darth Vader edition PS4 Controller (or dualshock 4, if you want to)

i also ordered 3 gold plated curled (or whatever you call it) AUX cables with a straight connector in one end and a 90 degree connector in the other end


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 18, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> Like @chavosaur I too bought a new car.
> 
> 2016 Ford Focus ST3.


Looking good. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 18, 2016)

Got a PSP Go controller grip + 2 Baymax plushies + PSP Go charger cable for USB.


----------



## Issac (Feb 18, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> I got my M50x's for Christmas  More specifically..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ones! That colour wasn't available when I got mine (the blue and orange one). Stellar monitors.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 18, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Looking good. How much did you pay for it?


$30k


----------



## Devin (Feb 18, 2016)

I didn't get this recently but I never shared it on here. Got this thanks to the people at EvilModz.

GBATemp Blue, Tempy on the left handle, my name on the right. White Xbox One thumbsticks, GBATemp.net on the back. And finally a built in rapid fire mod. Works perfectly when I want to play games on my PC and sits on my desk as a kind of trophy when not in use.



Spoiler


----------



## Flood (Feb 19, 2016)

Devin said:


> I didn't get this recently but I never shared it on here. Got this thanks to the people at EvilModz.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Good stuff! The temp logo/mascot has always been one of my favorite. Very timeless.


----------



## Flame (Feb 19, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> $30k



you know it would have been cheaper downloading it.

:|


you could have even dual booted with a Lamborghini with the latest CFW's... even you can enable cheats for speeding.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 19, 2016)

Picked up a Ps1 GameShark Pro v3 for $1 and a Broken Nes for $10. The Nes looked like it had been stored in a garage or maybe outside all its life (hard to tell), but I needed some parts for another one I had sitting around. Figured I may as well try to get it working. The Zif connector was in bad shape so I replaced it and mainly just cleaned the pcb. I did get it working but it has some video issues. I've narrowed down the problem to either the VRam or PPU. I'm still gonna use it for parts but I may as well fix it, So I'm gonna switch out the Vram when I get a chance. I've taken some pics of the condition and a video of the problem.

*Edit: Running some test roms, they are showing problems with the Palette Ram and Sprite Ram, Vram\Wram is checking fine. So the PPU is likely the problem.  Anyways I ended up using the board for parts. used the RF\Power box and the composite transistor in another board. My spare board fired right up no problems.  *

*Now I'm thinking of putting the suspected bad PPU in a socket and testing it on a good Nes to see if it was the problem.*

Nes Gallery Pics


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 19, 2016)

Two vastly different fighting games. 






A smoll yoshi 






A really fucking big statue that comes in an oversized box 





And some street fighter socks.


----------



## jDSX (Feb 19, 2016)

Talk about some mobile power 



 





I think I am going to need a cooling pad LOL


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 19, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Talk about some mobile power
> 
> View attachment 39516
> 
> ...


Quite a beauty! My gaming laptop is an Asus G750, even though I mostly game on my desktop


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 19, 2016)

Ordered a Circle Pad Pro for my 3DS, should arrive on Monday 

It cost me 1750RSD, which is a little less than $16.

Me iz happi


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 19, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Two vastly different fighting games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a strange looking Yoshi.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 19, 2016)

got this to hook up my 3rd monitor


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 20, 2016)

PS4 with Destiny. Bought Killzone and infamous. Impressed so far as i'm a pc gamer normally although I wanted to play these games which weren't out on the pc. Would prefer more games to be 60fps thought.


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 21, 2016)

This. Old one already broke.
Battery isn't good but it's otherwise fine.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 21, 2016)

kawaii shit kawaii sHit thats  some sugoishit rightth  ere rightthere if watashi do ƽaү so my selｆ  watashi say so  thats what boku wa talking about right there right there (chorus: ʳᶦᵍʰᵗ ᵗʰᵉʳᵉ) mMMMMᎷМ  НO0ОଠＯOOＯOОଠଠOoooᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒ       moe shit


----------



## Touko White (Feb 21, 2016)

My desktops:

*Xubuntu 15.04 (XFCE)*




*Mac OS X 'El Capitan'*




*Windows Vista SP1*




Don't know if this counts but I 'got' the images... and wanted to find an excuse to posting the images on most boards I frequent.
Cammy...


----------



## fafaffy (Feb 21, 2016)

Got me a Corsair Strafe RGB Keyboard on sale at bestbuy.

No regrets, the colors are simply amazing


----------



## nxwing (Feb 21, 2016)

Got some clothes today:
Red long sleeve
Black corporate jacket
A necktie


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 21, 2016)

fafaffy said:


> Got me a Corsair Strafe RGB Keyboard on sale at bestbuy.
> 
> No regrets, the colors are simply amazing


Noice, I use a K95 RGB and I love it!


----------



## XDel (Feb 21, 2016)

I got my 3DS XL back which is now re-flashable in case I screw it up. Also I am building my second Pi-Station, but this time with a 256Gb HD, and additional power for additional USB ports.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 23, 2016)

It arrived! Now I can finally play some games that are not lefty-friendly *cough*Kid Icarus*cough*


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 23, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> It arrived! Now I can finally play some games that are not lefty-friendly *cough*Kid Icarus*cough*


I hate when games rely on the stylus or something like that but only optimize for right-handed, that's BULLSHIT.


----------



## Jao Chu (Feb 23, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Talk about some mobile power
> 
> View attachment 39516
> 
> ...



Niiice, I got myself a MSI laptop also, a thailand-market specific version of Dragon G-series. They're good pieces of gear! Except for the fact I have only 2 fan speed settings, 35% and 100%, its so loud on 100% :'(


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2016)

digimon story cybersleuth


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 23, 2016)

riyaz said:


> digimon story cybersleuth


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


stores didnt have the disc copy anymore so i bought it psn store


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2016)

Valkyria Chronicles for 5 bucks. I couldn't refuse.


----------



## LameNobody (Feb 24, 2016)

I got this for free today.
Originally it was supposed to be $40 (CAD), but his kid fucked up the eject button before I arrived there. Should be an easy fix.


  
(Not shown is an original nintendo brand controller.. I forgot to place it there for the pic.)


The discs are in pristine condition.


---- Edit ----
The eject button is also sticky, should also be an easy fix


Aww, GAY...  
Turns out no OOT disc... only some random demo disc


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 24, 2016)

The Last Story (Wii)

Trailer Park Boys - Series 1-6 Complete (DVD)

Mafia (OX)

Far Cry Instincts (OX)

Jade Empire (OX)

Headhunter Redemption (OX)
Just hope they all come in very good or excellent shape. Especially TLS and TPB.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 24, 2016)

from the current humble bundle, (strangely all the good games were in the $1 tier for this bundle)


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 24, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> from the current humble bundle, (strangely all the good games were in the $1 tier for this bundle)



Yeah I went for Sunless sea myself for an extra $2. Also like Retro City and Trine 3. Good deal.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 25, 2016)

Got a code for Mew on reddit 

http://imgur.com/a/7RDSd


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 26, 2016)

Just received my BLW for the Nes. I posted about buying this about 4 months ago, yeah they did a redesign and it took 4 months for them to ship it. Not complaining cause it works great, every game boots first try no problems. My plan is to just leave my everdriveN8 in it. Still waiting on the Hi def Nes Mod to come out, so I can complete my Nes setup. Anyways here is what it looks like if you haven't seen it.



Spoiler: Install Pics


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hope I can do something with it


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 27, 2016)

I bought my sister a Macbook (which I think I posted about) so now I have her old laptop, which I'm turning into a work laptop.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 27, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I bought my sister a Macbook (which I think I posted about) so now I have her old laptop, which I'm turning into a work laptop.


What OS will you install?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 27, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What OS will you install?


It has to be Windows, the company I work for requires monitoring software installed so they can track productivity and work hours and the only OS's it supports are Windows and OSX


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 28, 2016)

Spoiler










Yay


----------



## eilan25 (Feb 29, 2016)

Bought a gaming rig 3 weeks ago
Imgur link


Spoiler



i5 6500
Gigabyte ga-z170-hd3p
Kingston hyperX 2400MHz DDR 4 (single channel for now, will add more when I'll need it) 
Sapphire R9 390 Nitro (LOVE the back plate) 
Antec 700W psu (don't remember the module. Had to save a bit so went non modular, still quality though) 
Antec gx505 case.



Also, got a 23.5" 1080p monitor to upgrade my old 20" samsung.
And it was free! Decided to use both at the end
Link (don't mind the room lol) 

All in all I'm super excited. It's been years since I had a relevant PC for gaming


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 29, 2016)

I forgot to mention in this thread, I ordered a Surface Book a bit ago with some of my tax refund cash. Was supposed to show up last Wednesday, but we got a foot of snow and the UPS truck delivering it got into an accident ._.

I'm now waiting for another to be sent, with next day shipping supposedly. So that's a thing.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 1, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I bought my sister a Macbook (which I think I posted about) so now I have her old laptop, which I'm turning into a work laptop.


Speaking of this, I also had to buy a couple replacement keys that were missing/broken ._.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 1, 2016)

Al of this today





Oh and I got this last week, forgot to mention it. Fucking love this series. 





Been really wanting to play Digimon so finally picked it up, The Ichigo funko has me caught up on all the current Anime Funko's, Got the 2DS for super cheap because I sold my old fire emblem 3ds for a lotta money and haven't had a DS and was missing some games. Also got the Pokemon poster for buying a little code for Pokemon Yellow while I was at GameStop getting the funko and the Garden Warfare 2 hat. 

And lastly, my Jill Sandwich Twitch shirt came in today which I have been immaculately excited for. One of my favorite Twitch streamers CarcinogenSDA, who speed runs Resident Evil games, (which is one of my favorite series), released this shirt for a limited time and I got it to support him. You should check him out if you want to watch some sick RE speed runs (he's currently practicing Code Veronica).


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2016)

I sold a SNES for $60 today.


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I sold a SNES for $60 today.


But why


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 1, 2016)

Edit: Site glitched out, delete.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> But why


I had 3 of them lol

Now I have 2 remaining


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I had 3 of them lol
> 
> Now I have 2 remaining


Nice but I'd still never sell it. I have one European and one Murican SNES.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Nice but I'd still never sell it. I have one European and one Murican SNES.


It was a yellowish American SNES, and I had 2 like that. The third one is a SNES revision 2 (SNES Mini) and I'll never sell this one


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It was a yellowish American SNES, and I had 2 like that. The third one is a SNES revision 2 (SNES Mini) and I'll never sell this one


Kewl, now get a SD2SNES as I posted a few pages back


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Kewl, now get a SD2SNES as I posted a few pages back


How much is it? I already have a decent collection too


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> How much is it? I already have a decent collection too


It is a lot.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> It is a lot.


wew that's a nice paycheck there.


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> wew that's a nice paycheck there.


Whats your SNES Collection like? PIcture pl0x 
Mine is pathetic, but that's because I got into SNES late and it's not easy to collect here


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Whats your SNES Collection like? PIcture pl0x
> Mine is pathetic, but that's because I got into SNES late and it's not easy to collect here


I have exactly 24 SNES games


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I have exactly 24 SNES games


Picture or it doesn't exist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least I have this baby.





In fact, SMRPG is the reason I got a Murican SNES.


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 1, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Picture or it doesn't exist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa Eye of the Beholder. I actually used to own that game back in the day before i got rid of my SNES


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 1, 2016)

emmanu888 said:


> Whoa Eye of the Beholder. I actually used to own that game back in the day before i got rid of my SNES


Cool, I haven't played it that much but I love old school dungeon crawlers. We made a modern first person dungeon crawler for a school project ^^


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Picture or it doesn't exist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You asked for it


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Mar 1, 2016)

I recently just bought Sword Art Online: Lost Song.  It , from what I understand, continues off of Hollow Fragment.  I never played it as I just recently decided to get into SAO.  Pretty cool series actually.  I love the concept of it, and the game isn't too bad either.  It's a more casual rpg , definitely not a Dark Souls, but sometimes you just gotta chill while playing ya know.


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> You asked for it
> 
> View attachment 40811


Noice! You also have Super Mario RPG  
Is the label ripped or something?
And ALTTP, SMW, SMK and All-Stars, nice. I have those myself, but EU versions.
You know what I fucking hate? We don't have any end labels on our EU carts..


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Noice! You also have Super Mario RPG
> Is the label ripped or something?
> And ALTTP, SMW, SMK and All-Stars, nice. I have those myself, but EU versions.
> You know what I fucking hate? We don't have any end labels on our EU carts..


Yeah it was ripped sadly  But the game works perfectly, so it's not a big issue.


----------



## nasune (Mar 1, 2016)

There was a convention last Sunday, and while the pickings were slim, I did manage to find myself a third Wii (the laser lens is broken, but that's why it was only five euro's), a (sealed) preorder bonus pack for Red Steel 2, Wolfenstein the Old Order for my little brother, a super 8 copy of the Aristocats, an external floppy drive for the MSX, and a copy of Zelda's adventure (which means that I finally own all the Zelda games):


Spoiler















Other than that I've bought a new tablet (Chuwi Hi10), and three flashcarts (SNES, MD, and N64). Granted the flashcarts are all clones, but the three combined were cheaper than one Everdrive.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 1, 2016)

nasune said:


> There was a convention last Sunday, and while the pickings were slim, I did manage to find myself a third Wii (the laser lens is broken, but that's why it was only five euro's), a (sealed) preorder bonus pack for Red Steel 2, Wolfenstein the Old Order for my little brother, a super 8 copy of the Aristocats, an external floppy drive for the MSX, and a copy of Zelda's adventure (which means that I finally own all the Zelda games):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


How much did the Zelda CDI costa ya?


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> You asked for it
> 
> View attachment 40811


Dude you have KI. I want that game even though i don't have a SNES just to have physical copies of all the KI games. So far i have KI for the Gameboy, KI Gold on the N64 and KI Combo Breaker Pack on the XBOne


----------



## nasune (Mar 1, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> How much did the Zelda CDI costa ya?


20 Euro's, which is far, _far_, cheaper than any other option I had (they go for about 300 around here, I guess the lady who sold it to me did not know much about the game). So I'm extremely thrilled I've found this copy (especially because it means that I have a complete collection of Zelda games).


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 1, 2016)

nasune said:


> 20 Euro's, which is far, _far_, cheaper than any other option I had (they go for about 300 around here, I guess the lady who sold it to me did not know much about the game). So I'm extremely thrilled I've found this copy (especially because it means that I have a complete collection of Zelda games).


Wow, that's an amazing price despite how bad the games may be. I tend to take AVGN's review with a grain of salt.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 1, 2016)

Bought a couple things yesterday purchased a 5x pack of sram chips MB8416A-15L-SK. Using these to replace a faulty sram chip in a Famicom hvc-001. And also managed to purchase the PSIO for the PSX before it sold out, I've been waiting along time for this. Sadly I've read that it could still take up to 2 months to actually receive my order. oh well, anyways heres a little demonstration video of the PSIO if your unaware what it is. not my video btw.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 1, 2016)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Bought a couple things yesterday purchased a 5x pack of sram chips MB8416A-15L-SK. Using these to replace a faulty sram chip in a Famicom hvc-001. And also managed to purchase the PSIO for the PSX before it sold out, I've been waiting along time for this. Sadly I've read that it could still take up to 2 months to actually receive my order. oh well, anyways heres a little demonstration video of the PSIO if your unaware what it is. not my video btw.


Oh shit, did they finish developing it recently? Been waiting ages for it to launch, had no idea they finished it. Too bad, too, since it's sold out ._.


----------



## nasune (Mar 1, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Wow, that's an amazing price despite how bad the games may be. I tend to take AVGN's review with a grain of salt.


Oh the games are bad (I've played them a long time ago, because the cd-i has no copy protection). But it's not the first time I've been that lucky, I once bought a cib copy of the cartridge version of ninja remix for the commodore 64, which is ridiculously rare as well (again, about 300 euro's in these parts, 125 for just the cartridge) for five euro's. (plus Conker's Bad Fur Day for 50 euro's, which goes for 100+ too, as well as some others like Chrono Trigger)


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 1, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Oh shit, did they finish developing it recently? Been waiting ages for it to launch, had no idea they finished it. Too bad, too, since it's sold out ._.


I believe this was the second or third round. They sale about 200 units each round. They sale fairly quick.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 1, 2016)

nasune said:


> Oh the games are bad (I've played them a long time ago, because the cd-i has no copy protection). But it's not the first time I've been that lucky, I once bought a cib copy of the cartridge version of ninja remix for the commodore 64, which is ridiculously rare as well (again, about 300 euro's in these parts, 125 for just the cartridge) for five euro's. (plus Conker's Bad Fur Day for 50 euro's, which goes for 100+ too, as well as some others like Chrono Trigger)


I already own the Xbox remaster of Conker's Bad Fur Day which I consider to be the superior version (gameplay, visuals and camera are all great) to N64's original edition so if I'd see CBFD for 30-50€ too then I'd just buy for the purpose of reselling. Not interested personally as a gamer.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2016)

The Legend of Zelda: Parallel Worlds




 


Thanks to @chavosaur for selling it to me 
11/10, will buy again mate


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 2, 2016)

Gotten a AMD Athlon 64 6000+ + 4GB of DDR2 RAM for 30 quid.
To bad it's 4x1 GB and not 2x2 GB but eh, it will go to use in me home server c:

Further more...
Got 2 replacement PSP 1000 batteries for 5 quid, gotten a Infectus 2 from @Thomas83Lin <З
Gotten an Aerocool Dead Silence 120mm fan from me bf (for use in the home server PC's new case)
a 32GB SSD for 16 quid (already installed it in the homeserver PC)
2.5 inch to 3.5 inch mounting bracket (on its way)
5 SATA cables
Pack of 360 RAM chip coolers
And I'll be getting a BBA + PS2 memcards from @Clarky <З


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2016)

A new prized possession. A rather battered copy of the 1921 Engineer's year book. I guess will have to add book binder to the list of trades I know enough about to be a liability in a bit later
The book itself is a collection of old engineering advertising, engineering tables (it guess it is what passed for the machinerys handbook -- https://new.industrialpress.com/machinery-s-handbook-29th-edition-toolbox.html before that came about, such a book is what I frequent places where I can find this sort of thing looking to find but so far have only missed out on one in a charity shop), year in review, translation guide for engineering terms (English to French, Spanish, Russian and Italian, no German though it seems) and reference guide to various things.


 

Folder 
http://filetrip.net/folder?F6pSFwej4N
Gallery
filetrip gallery
Afraid I was too lazy to name things properly
Cost for this... £2 at a car boot. Not for the first time at that particular car boot location I walked away from a stall like I just stole something.

Auger bits for my braces. Been picking these up as I really like them (speed, accuracy, finish -- in some cases better than the modern stuff and as I am looking at the older ones rather than the fancy coated but not so great underlying alloy of the ones of today it works a bit like old files and chisels), did not get all of these at the same time but I did not pay more than £4 for all you see there, £5 if you include the pot they are in. Bashed my hands up a bit filing them sharp on Sunday morning but that is probably why I should do that when my hands are not numb from cold (and it needs to be impressively cold to pull that off).


 
Video showcasing such things


A random old wooden hand plane, will probably give this to my friend that collects old woodworking tools again as I do not need this style of plane, however it got the seller to pay less attention to some of those bits above. I ran the blade over a spongy sanding block and it planes quite nicely though.


 

Oh and as this is still a gaming forum I probably should do a game



Princely sum of £1 from the local "I sure hope this is not hot" seller of second hand tools, electronics and games.
I got it mainly because I saw

and it looked exactly like my jam. Some people seem to have a thing for the 8 bit era, some older still, some 16 bit/amiga, some DOS, some doom... turns out I am all about the slightly clunky PS2 era games.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Mmmmm sweetarts


----------



## Lucar (Mar 2, 2016)

I got the TDAP vaccine today. Yay me.

(Tetanus, Diphtheria, and Pertussis)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Daggot (Mar 2, 2016)

I bought a dreamcast and two controllers for $20 while checking out the goodwill auction website. I'm looking into the IDE modification someone linked me earlier(its very...bulky apparently).


----------



## NeonEmerald (Mar 2, 2016)

Daggot said:


> I bought a dreamcast and two controllers for $20 while checking out the goodwill auction website. I'm looking into the IDE modification someone linked me earlier(its very...bulky apparently).


What site is this if I may ask?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 2, 2016)

NeonEmerald said:


> What site is this if I may ask?


http://www.shopgoodwill.com/


----------



## Flood (Mar 2, 2016)

NeonEmerald said:


> What site is this if I may ask?


Probably shopgoodwill


----------



## Daggot (Mar 2, 2016)

Yup, that's it.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 2, 2016)

Pre-ordered  Senran Kagura Estival Versus ps4 version.

For the plot of course


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 2, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Pre-ordered  Senran Kagura Estival Versus ps4 version.
> 
> For the plot of course


Same here, except my game's name is Dead or Alive Xtreme 3 for Vita


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 3, 2016)

I bought a Mac Mini.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 3, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Mmmmm sweetarts



get the jelly beans, much better


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 3, 2016)

Awwwwww jam

Also got Pokemon Yellow on 3DS.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2016)

Make War Not Love Bundle 3‏. Like a moment ago.


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 3, 2016)

I saw an auction of someone selling a PS3, he said it was defective cause he couldn't get any video signal out of it. I studied the pictures closely and noticed 3 bumps on the plastic piece on the left side of the disc slot..you know what that means right? The backwards compatible model..so I thought that I might as well buy it, just in case the seller maybe didn't even try the video output reset etc...so it arrived today..





The system, a copy of FO New Vegas and...PS Move Starter Disc + PS Eye..

As expected, the video output reset didn't help with HDMI...it turned out however, that the AV port still works..and that's just what I need, cause I only keep my PS3 hooked up to my Intensity Pro anyway. So a functioning (except HDMI port ) backwards compatible PS3 for about 30 bucks...
I am in super hyper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 mode right now, time to enjoy some 24 fps Fallout just for happiness.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 3, 2016)

Purchased my first Hot air rework station today, its not a hakko but I believe it will do what I need it to. Read some reviews on it, which seem to be mostly good. If it can do what I seen in this *youtube video* I'm golden, and it will make life alot easier


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 3, 2016)

another free review item ( actually looks like the same exact router 2 posts up http://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-277#post-6132392 )


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 3, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> another free review item ( actually looks like the same exact router 2 posts up http://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-277#post-6132392 )


Haha yep! The AC68U has served us well, I love it


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2016)

Yay me. More gaems


----------



## vayanui8 (Mar 6, 2016)

Since I wasn't able to see the movie I decided to get the book. 
*Weeaboo Intensifies*


----------



## Daggot (Mar 6, 2016)

Daggot said:


> I bought a dreamcast and two controllers for $20 while checking out the goodwill auction website. I'm looking into the IDE modification someone linked me earlier(its very...bulky apparently).



So I received that dreamcast and peeled off the obtrusive sticker hiding any info on the console past the fact that it was made in 1999. That dreamcast I bought turned out to be a revision 0. I also found a VMU in one of the controllers. Way better deal than I previously thought.



Spoiler: huge image











Oh I guess I should also mention that I bought some more wire for a project I'm working on.



vayanui8 said:


> Since I wasn't able to see the movie I decided to get the book.
> *Weeaboo Intensifies*


Nice dude, I always wanted to read Kizumonogatari. Also movie never ever.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 7, 2016)

A complicated piece of electronic apparatus.







Also, if your image is HUGE can you either resize or use spoiler tags? Ta.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 8, 2016)

I found this on DeviantArt, it looks quite nice in my opinion.
Delta Red Cammy looks better than the Shadaloo variant, to me.
I used this thread as a desktop show-off before, so I decided to do that, again.

If you want to add me on PSN: Cammy740106 (I made that account a few days ago to replace my old account, which I have had for around 2 years or so)


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 11, 2016)

Going back to my roots a bit. Been craving GBA nostalgia and picked up some real goods. 
Including a Mother 3 translation cart. Sweet. 

Oh and also this. 




Not a bad mov.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 11, 2016)

I hope thats a ags101


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 11, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> I hope thats a ags101


You bet your ass it is. 





This is GBAtemp, only the finest GBA's are allowed here.


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 12, 2016)

Here's some of my recent stuff..

I got another fat 60gig PS3 cause I found it cheap and it's in excellent condition, everything works 





I also got a SwapMagic so that I can boot OPL2 on the PS3 and network load PS2 games. So far I've managed to get OPL running and see all my games but no luck booting them yet, working on it  If anyone have experience with OPL2 on PS3, please throw me a PM 





And a US Pokémon Y cart cause it was really cheap, probably because it won't normally play on European systems 





And someone was selling a slim PS2 with some accessories for about 15 bucks which for me was a must buy cause I don't come across such deals that often and I want another PS2 for my bedroom B^)




A SCPH-70004 Slim system, 2 official DualShock2's (at least I think the clear one is official, unless it's one of those copycats I mentioned later in this post , haven't tested it yet), one third party abomination controller, PES2008, Asterix & Obelix XXL2, Maximo Army of Zin and another PES that I'm never gonna touch and I already forgot which one it is. Also came with 2 sets of AV cables, a power adapter, and for some fucking reason a 2xRCA > 3.5mm cable..........
Sadly either the power plug on the system or the cable is loose, so the cable has to be in a certain position or it doesn't connect, hopefully it's just the cable. Of course it had to be the model that uses those yellow small plugs rather than the standard 2 pin fat connector, oh well.
Edit: It was the port itself, it was easy to repair though, just resoldered all the connectors pins to the mobo and now it's perfect 

I was so stoked that I finally found a new white DS3 for a good price so I bought this





As soon as I held it it felt weird, plastic felt cheap and the analog sticks felt stiff. Not only is it a third party controller but a gross copy, unlike other third party controllers that are up front with it with their ugly "P3" button and the like, these guys nailed every fucking detail aesthetically. All logos, labels, screws etc are in the right place, even says Sony Computer Entertainment Inc on the back, it has the reset-button hole but guess what? It's empty. So disappointed now, I miss my white DS3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gonna make sure I get a refund for that shit.


----------



## Flood (Mar 12, 2016)

All these backwards compatible ps3 pick ups make me want to fix my ylod ps3


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 12, 2016)

Flood said:


> All these backwards compatible ps3 pick ups make me want to fix my ylod ps3



Give it a go. Have you tried just applying new thermal paste to the GPU and CPU?
Disassemble and reassembly are a pain IMO just because it takes so long, even when you know exactly how to do it.


----------



## Flood (Mar 12, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Give it a go. Have you tried just applying new thermal paste to the GPU and CPU?
> Disassemble and reassembly are a pain IMO just because it takes so long, even when you know exactly how to do it.


I just might. I remember years ago I sent it in to get fixed and they told me that they couldn't fix it but I mean if I try it myself it won't be that expensive and I did read about it before and the process isn't hard. Just need to re-read


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 12, 2016)

Flood said:


> I just might. I remember years ago I sent it in to get fixed and they told me that they couldn't fix it but I mean if I try it myself it won't be that expensive and I did read about it before and the process isn't hard. Just need to re-read


Well if you do, let me know how it went


----------



## Flood (Mar 12, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Well if you do, let me know how it went


 
I'll definitely be posting it here as a pick up


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 12, 2016)

Getting an Axent wear headset soon~
And a PSP Go from me bf c:


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 12, 2016)

getting this headset for my birthday soon 


Spoiler


----------



## nero99 (Mar 12, 2016)

Bout me a new animal crossing HHD 3ds bundle for obvious hacking reasons.


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 12, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> You bet your ass it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always wanted an AGS-101 but they're expensive here. Only found them for about 100 bucks...


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Mar 12, 2016)

I just bought a 2DS from a pawn shop to do... things with. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2016)

Joined the Dreamcast Master Race


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Mar 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Joined the Dreamcast Master Race
> 
> 
> View attachment 42140



You are going to have a whole lot of fun with Sonic Shuffle!


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 13, 2016)

A PSP Go. CFW of course.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome back to FAST6191 buys nice tools from people that have no idea what they are selling.

My favourite
People told me I have too few vices and that was not a good thing. To that end I have been picking them up this last year or so. Today I saw a beauty of an almost blacksmith vice/leg vice, certainly one I can pound with a hammer with less worry about ways and screws than engineering style vices. You join me on the old workbench aka the top of the freezer. I can't really read the maker marks as is but there is one.


 

£5 it was. What dragging it, what else I got and a dog ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/going-to-throw-a-stick-around-a-while-dogs-interest-depending.385090/ ) that decided to be on squirrel and cat watch back up the hill has done to my productivity this week remains to be seen.

What would have been my favourite if not for the vice. Hand powered sharpening wheel, needs a clean up and probably a new stone (not sure if I can dress that one back to form) but I like it.
Edit. Cleaned it up a bit, scraped off some of the dirt and nastiness, oiled some of the threads, and found the previous owner thought the little grease holes were just for show and/or that it has probably been sitting for decades. Stuck some oil in there and it runs like a dream. I will probably need a new stone but it sharpened the screwdriver that sorted the rest (literally and figuratively) so that is nice. Probably not going to pull it fully apart at this point.
Words on it are The Carborundum Co Niagara Falls. Niagara No 1-75
On the other side Pat Oct 17 1911


 
£3.

Tools. Though I do not rate the tool knowledge of most people I buy from here then if it says Mac or snapoff then you will pay money. Lovely old German tools like Gedore (even if these are their India division) and things like Kamasa which play at that level a lot seem to not attract anything. Oh and some more auger bits to go in the collection I seem to be amassing (see previously on tools with FAST6191 http://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-277#post-6127962 ). I do usually try to pick up old nails, rivets and fixings, mainly as sticking a bunch of http://g01.a.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1AMRX...sten-Wall-Insert-Cord-Fixer-Steel-Plastic.jpg in a 400 year old house when running a wire down the outside looks a bit tacky and such people do appreciate a bit of vintage looking finish.



Each spanner has two sizes so that is 12 point spanners in the range of 8-9,12-17 mm.


 
£3 for the nails and the tools. Edit. Have the patent for the nails as well http://www.directorypatent.com/GB/619031-a.html

Oh and a nice wooden box for £1


----------



## Langin (Mar 13, 2016)

Got this for 49 pounds on Ebay! 






So happy!


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 13, 2016)

Langin said:


> Got this for 49 pounds on Ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 13, 2016)

Micro SD PSP Card adapter, for all the cfw and whatnot.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 13, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> A PSP Go. CFW of course.



Mines black, should come in tomorrow or Tuesday~


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 14, 2016)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Just bought a JP Famicom from ebay. It doesn't work so I'll get to have some fun repairing it. I've got acouple famicom games I've had close to ten years that I've never tested, so there's that too. Even if I can't get it working it will look cool on the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little update on the Broken JP Famicom HVC I bought from Ebay, I did manage to get this console repaired. but it wasn't what I thought was wrong with it.

I originally thought it was the Wram, so I replaced both sram's thinking that would fix it. It didn't fix it, my next thought was CPU\PPU but again I was wrong. turned out it was U2 74ls5373 causing the problem. replaced that and fully fixed the console. luckily I saved the chips I removed.

Here's my repair pics for those interested and shows the problem "Here"


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 15, 2016)

got these to give as a gift, to reduce headlight glare at night


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 15, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Just realized I had some unspent points on http://i.ntere.st/ , so I decided to order this Dragon Quest manga that I know absolutely nothing about lol
> 
> Also, it's in Japanese, so it'll be nice for studying too
> 
> ...


Holy crap I totally forgot I ordered this xD Anyway, it finally decided to show up in my mailbox today, 3 month after my order.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 15, 2016)

Preordered Salt and Sanctuary tomorrow, so I can get muh 2D Dark Souls on


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 15, 2016)

Something new for my PC


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 15, 2016)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Something new for my PC


Good old trustworthy fairly priced 212! Good choice.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 15, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Good old trustworthy fairly priced 212! Good choice.


Everyone's praising it so why not 
Especially because it supports all sockets with no probs.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 16, 2016)

Bought last week for the famicom Dragon Quest 1, 2, 3, 4 and bought 5 and 6 for the super famicom. Because im so hyped for 7 and 8 coming out this year on 3ds.All 6 of them cost me about $25.
Zelda Twilight Princess HD on release date
A 9'' Pikachu Charizard Y hat Plush for $8 today


Spoiler

















The Division for PS4 last week on release date.
A Toopy and Binoo 12" Patchy Patch plushy for my 2 year old nephew on amazon for $30 last week.


Spoiler










Also bought the Nintendo selects Version of Pikmin 3 off of amazon last Thursday got it yesterday



Spoiler



I don't even own a Famicom or Super Famicom


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 16, 2016)

Spoiler: Real fruit filling ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 16, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 42617


I bought one of those when the game boy color was still new. its nice.

ok so the famicom games came today and DQ4 looks brand new.



Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 16, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I bought one of those when the game boy color was still new. its nice.
> 
> ok so the famicom games came today and DQ4 looks brand new.
> 
> ...


I'm going to use the case for my N3DS XL


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 16, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm going to use the case for my N3DS XL


would it fit in the GBC slot or do u have to take out the plastic from inside?


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 16, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> would it fit in the GBC slot or do u have to take out the plastic from inside?


The plastic is out.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 16, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> The plastic is out.


ok that makes sense.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2016)

I got an ocarina.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I got an ocarina.



I'm giving exactly the same one to me brother on his birthday ;p


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm giving exactly the same one to me brother on his birthday ;p


Nice gift!

Also, it sounds pretty good, much different from my recorder lol.
My recorder is crap compared to it XD


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 18, 2016)

I decided to give TokyoTreat a go because they do free international shipping, my February TokyoTreat arrived 2 weeks ago




This box was pretty meh for my tastebuds  I'll try a box or two more and see if they're better 

and.....yet another PS3....This is seriously the last PS3 I'm getting, it was 3.55 and I've been dying to checkout the homebrew scene on the PS3 so I couldn't resist..





And my March TokyoTreat arrived today as well










Armadillo said:


>


Let me know what you think about Estival Versus when you've had some time to play it please


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 18, 2016)

Definitely gonna prepare for the local Pokken Tournament... Tournament at my college


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 18, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Let me know what you think about Estival Versus when you've had some time to play it please




I played for about an hour.

It's good, it's basically just more of the same really. Most missions are just mobs of enemies, or couple of groups + boss fight.

I've not played around with anything like the costumes etc, only done the missions.

It's just pretty much the gameplay you would expect from the games, if you liked the others, it's good. If you didn't, then there's nothing here to change your mind.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 18, 2016)

Just got Rocket league from me bf <З


----------



## Luglige (Mar 20, 2016)

Chocolate


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 20, 2016)

I got my replacement pair, and in white!




@Shadowfied Listening to these new cans, I can safely say my previous pair were indeed defective, these sound so amazing (especially with Hotel California.flac) 





And an iPod touch to go with it! =D (cause I really like the apple music subscription thingy)


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 20, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> I got my replacement pair, and in white!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Beautiessss! Enjoy them


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2016)

gigabyte r9 290 oc


----------



## blindseer (Mar 21, 2016)

Spoiler: Thank you Play-Asia








The Vita 1000 Trigger Grip Ive had for about a week but the games just came in today.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 22, 2016)

blindseer said:


> Spoiler: Thank you Play-Asia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do they make one of those for the 2000?
I found one but all the reviews say its crap and wrecks/scratches the trigger button and system

I got just a regular grip recently for my 2000, I'll upload a pic in a bit


----------



## blindseer (Mar 22, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> do they make one of those for the 2000?
> I found one but all the reviews say its crap and wrecks/scratches the trigger button and system
> 
> I got just a regular grip recently for my 2000, I'll upload a pic in a bit


This is the one for the 2000, It just clips on to the 2000 though not fully encases it and I hear that the clips have a habit of snapping if you actually remove it from the case though, I have no personal experience with it though so you should try to find somebody who has one...


----------



## CLOUD9RED (Mar 22, 2016)

Pokkén Tournament, the special controller for it and a second hand Wii U with 4 games and 5 controllers for a ridiculous low price. But at the moment still waiting for the Wii U to arrive and hoping that it wasn't a scam.


----------



## G0R3Z (Mar 22, 2016)

Steam link and Controller. 

Now, i've had a chance to get used to the controller and they are very good indeed. It's something to get used to though, an adjustment. I now find this is better than an Xbone controller for PC gaming. It supports KB+M configs and Xinput configs as well. And people are right, Civ V is a joy on this thing.


----------



## laudern (Mar 22, 2016)

I had this little fella arrive on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## mgrev (Mar 22, 2016)

laudern said:


> View attachment 43155
> I had this little fella arrive on Sunday afternoon.


Congrats!


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 22, 2016)

Got a new 3ds


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 22, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Got a new 3ds



Omg that beauty! <3


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 22, 2016)

a grip for my vita 2000
its not bad for $7 but feels a bit odd for some reason...
and the box is covered with every generic made in china word there is






and a ton of 120mm fans


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 22, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> a grip for my vita 2000
> its not bad for $7 but feels a bit odd for some reason...
> and the box is covered with every generic made in china word there is
> 
> ...


Dem cable management.


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 22, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> a grip for my vita 2000
> its not bad for $7 but feels a bit odd for some reason...
> and the box is covered with every generic made in china word there is


Whoa! So much fashion!
Also, for being "colorful" it sure is colorless..

Is there more text on the box? A manual perhaps? I mean, not that anyone would need one, but Engrish is one of the funniest things I know, like Ashens reviewing the violin..


----------



## Issac (Mar 22, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> and a ton of 120mm fans


Did you just remove the sticker on the back one? Or do you have it as an intake?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 22, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Got a new 3ds


I would like to buy this model too.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 23, 2016)

Issac said:


> Did you just remove the sticker on the back one? Or do you have it as an intake?



thats a fan that came with the case, phanteks 140mm fan
it doesnt have a sticker on the front



Shadowfied said:


> Whoa! So much fashion!
> Also, for being "colorful" it sure is colorless..
> 
> Is there more text on the box? A manual perhaps? I mean, not that anyone would need one, but Engrish is one of the funniest things I know, like Ashens reviewing the violin..



no manual included, though im sure if one was it would have been a thin scrap of tissue paper using the smallest font possible
but we have all this lovely stuff on the back


----------



## mgrev (Mar 23, 2016)

2 packs of 10 4.7 gb dvd's for 2.5$


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 23, 2016)

mgrev said:


> 2 packs of 10 4.7 gb dvd's for 2.5$



That's so cheap compared to the prices here; around $0.7 for only one dvd.


----------



## TecXero (Mar 23, 2016)

I finally bought a new laptop, due to my old one's lamp going out and it being almost eight years old. It's just a cheap HP StreamBook (11-r014wm), but it's easily portable and will do everything I need and want on the go. I already installed Mint 17.3 with the xfce environment. It plays most of my games well enough, but I have a desktop for intensive gaming.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 23, 2016)

I got Dragon Warrior 1 for NES yesterday. It was about $10 and it look brand new.

Got 3 new amiibos. Ryu, Rob Famicom Colors and Roy. they Were $15 each I think.

Still waiting for my Dragon Quest 5 and 6 super famicom games



Spoiler


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 24, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> thats a fan that came with the case, phanteks 140mm fan
> it doesnt have a sticker on the front
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, that brings me joy! Thank you!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Joe88 (Mar 24, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


>



fix'd
/ocd


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 26, 2016)

Got a GameCube adapter as well as a new controller, Majoras Mask 3D, Bravely Default, Hyrule Warriors Legends and Devil Survivor 2 special edition. 

Also got a Gameboy color pikachu case that fits my N3ds like a glove and has a belt strap so I had to have it.


----------



## eilan25 (Mar 26, 2016)

Just got a new mouse & keyboard 

Mouse is a Logitech G402





The keyboard is mechanical (blue switches!) and the model is Motospeed ck104





behold LED galore!





The G402 I got for 45$ with international shipping on ebay
Keyboard for about 50$ with international shipping from Gearbest
all in all they are both built very solid and sturdy, the mouse is very versatile and comfortable
the keyboard surprisingly seems very resilient and well build and the switches are very nice to type and game on, a nice surprise for the low cost!


----------



## Yeloazndevil (Mar 26, 2016)

I got this in the morning


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 26, 2016)

Just got this neat ass speaker. I'll use it on my PC mostly to play games that have nice audio or that just sound cool with loud high-quality speakers ( Battlefield or other FPSs )
It was pretty cheap too ( R$400, $150 USD~ )
It has bluetooth, two USB ports, radio and some other shit I won't use.


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 26, 2016)

Bought this 27in monitor off craigslist for $150.

http://www.amazon.com/MX279H-1920x1...ie=UTF8&qid=1459013226&sr=1-1&keywords=mx279h


Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 26, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy III  Love it


----------



## mgrev (Mar 26, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Samsung Galaxy III  Love it


What galaxy 3? galaxy s3? galaxy note 3? galaxy a3?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 26, 2016)

W





mgrev said:


> What galaxy 3? galaxy s3? galaxy note 3? galaxy a3?


LOOL whoops, S3


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 26, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> W
> LOOL whoops, S3


you're just getting one now...?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 26, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> you're just getting one now...?


No I got one:


----------



## mar789 (Mar 26, 2016)

Just bought a Corsair K95 Brown, pretty good keyboard, first mechanical. Was too cheap for the longest time and was using a $10 Logitech K120 until it eventually broke.



Spoiler


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 27, 2016)

Nothing gaming related this time but i got some shoes for GYM, and a GYM subscription obviously. Lets hope i stick to it lol (Haven't bought shoes in years because of how uncomfortable all of them are, but these one's are the shit.) P.S. Converse All-Stars are the shoes for comfortability.

https://www.zalando.co.uk/reebok-yourflex-train-8-0-sports-shoes-re542a0bm-k11.html


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 28, 2016)

This AGS-101 40 pin ribbon cable. Going to get a nice screen swap on my gba


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## vayanui8 (Mar 29, 2016)

Got a new chair mat. Rolling around nice and smooth


----------



## Woodland (Mar 29, 2016)

Recently bought a new phone, the OnePlus One; really happy with it!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2016)

A 3DS Capture card for my youtube network  I sold my old loopy and Katsukity XL and upgrade to A New3ds XL + Capture Kit


----------



## eilan25 (Mar 29, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> G502 Master Race. XD


LOL
25$ cheaper master race


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Mar 29, 2016)

.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 29, 2016)

My AGS-101 Backlight mod is a success


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 30, 2016)

I bought dBrand skins for my M50x cause of their 30% off sale.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 30, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> I bought dBrand skins for my M50x cause of their 30% off sale.


They look gorgeous!  I'll look around fro the same pair when I get money


----------



## exangel (Mar 30, 2016)

from left:
Hori Duraflexi clear case for my Hyrule Edition n3DS XL (not pictured, sent it off to be hard modded but I'll have it back soon)
128 GB MicroSDXC for the Hyrule Edition n3DS XL
A customized AGS-101 GBA SP (already had the EZ-IV)
n3DS AC Happy Home Designer bundle
Hello Kitty faceplates for n3DS <3 (@DinohScene gonna be jelly)
A refurbished n3DS XL to replace one I'm giving to a friend
Zelda for OoThax
Bravely Default because I love the game and already had beat it once on a sky3ds, RIP my original NG+ save (however I'm on my third playthrough now)
aaaand new phone (Alcatel OneTouch Idol 3) w/case


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 30, 2016)

exangel said:


> Hello Kitty faceplates for n3DS <3 (@DinohScene gonna be jelly)



;w;
So much want, so little money.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 30, 2016)

another review mobo


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Mar 30, 2016)

I just got the pokemon red/blue n3ds


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 31, 2016)

Bought Toner for my Hp lazerjet 1536dnf MFP that i got from work last year.
It was $19 and it work great im not going to pay 100+ for toner.
and bought a DS lite charger for a ds lite i bought on ebay japan. both from amazon


----------



## stl25 (Mar 31, 2016)

It's cold season, here's my recently purchased home remedy.  Pic taken with 3DS for good measure.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 31, 2016)

Picked up afew things recently, a XRGB-mini and afew cables from retro console accessories. I decided to stick with the euro standard and just mod the adapter that came with the mini cause its using the JP21 standard. Currently I've been running everything through a Sony Trinitron and a Sony PVM. but been wanting to play on the big screen. I've been looking forward to setting this up and trying it out.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 1, 2016)

Dis :3


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 2, 2016)

Movie night.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 2, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Movie night.


good choice, thats one of my favorites but the costco ks brand popcorn is far cheaper (44 bags for $9.50) and tastes the same


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 2, 2016)

New ink get!



Spoiler: pic heavy soo...


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 4, 2016)

GBA SP with the same Spyro game I had when I was little.

 
Was gonna pick up an NES as well, but I stopped myself from wasting my money on it since there's only like 3 games I care about for it that aren't expensive.


----------



## driverdis (Apr 4, 2016)

I got A Wii from a second hand store for $15. here is where it gets even better. The Wii came with the AV cable and Power Brick, which was nice as usually second hand stores separate then price them when they get them to rip you off.

however, It came with Animal Crossing: Animal Parade in the disc drive (the drive is broken or jammed, I will fix it later) and the best part , 1500 Wii Points were on the eShop so I transferred them to my Wii U since you can transfer more than one Wii console to a Wii U and it will merge the purchases and Wii Points. 

I went from 600 points to 2100 points after the transfer then I used the points to get  Yoshi's Story and Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards VC.
Because of this, I got the $8 discount ($10 down to $2) for those 2 games on Wii U eShop to get the Wii U enhanced VC.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Apr 4, 2016)

I just bought an E3 Flasher, some 360 RGH Parts, and Necessities for hard modding one of my 3ds'. Should be fun


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 4, 2016)

N3DSXL and O3DSXL stylus!
With 3 kids around and 7 systems, you can't have enough of those


----------



## nxwing (Apr 4, 2016)

DjoeN said:


> N3DSXL and O3DSXL stylus!
> With 3 kids around and 7 systems, you can't have enough of those


How much are they? They look really nice.

Got myself a DSi case


Spoiler


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 4, 2016)

nxwing said:


> How much are they? They look really nice.
> 
> Got myself a DSi case
> 
> ...


Payed about €8 (including shipping) for everything from lightinthebox and wish
The quality is great and the fit in the systems is perfect


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Apr 4, 2016)

For my birthday I got Twilight Princess HD and my mom wasn't sure what I meant on my other things on mu wish list so she gave me money to get the other things I wanted.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 4, 2016)

Picked up Amiibo Festival earlier <3 Trash game, but the Amiibos are nice enough for £15.


Spoiler


----------



## exangel (Apr 4, 2016)

Got my n3DS XL back last week from @vb_encryption_vb - he did a great job. i'm really happy with his work.


Spoiler


----------



## Depravo (Apr 4, 2016)

One of these elaborate contraptions.







Spoiler: It works



















Going to lower the soundbar and cable management is obviously still WIP.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 4, 2016)

Broke my Galaxy S3..... so i bought another one lol


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Apr 4, 2016)

I just bought myself a laptop. Now I'm broke. :l


----------



## kumikochan (Apr 4, 2016)

Bought myself a Phoebe SD ODE for the Sega saturn last week.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2016)

(⊙◞౪◟⊙)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 4, 2016)

Depravo said:


> One of these elaborate contraptions.
> *snip*
> Going to lower the soundbar and cable management is obviously still WIP.


These are so neat, I keep meaning to grab one myself but just haven't had the extra funds to waste.


EDIT: Also, I bought a couple copies of Stardew Valley for myself and my gf the other day.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 4, 2016)

I Preordered Ratched & Clank


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Edrian (Apr 4, 2016)

Quick fact about me: I play the piano :3


----------



## nxwing (Apr 4, 2016)

Stardew Valley off GOG


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 5, 2016)

New 3DS XL Charge Cradle


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 5, 2016)

Just got a 1.4 DSi
Nice n black yay~
Time to get it haxed for brew!



Spoiler: DSi goodness


----------



## ShinyGengar001 (Apr 5, 2016)

Got a surface pro 4 for mine and my wifes anniversary


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 5, 2016)

Got Babymetals new album on vinyl. Can't get enough of them 







Oh, also, yesterday my friend calls me and says he is selling his PC, and asks if I'm interested...and I had actually spent the last couple of days trying to get some better hardware for my server...
His PC has a EVGA GTX 970, 12 gigs of ram and a i7 2600k, and he's willing to sell it for about 250 bucks...................I had no choice. Can't believe my luck.
Not only did my server get an EXTREME upgrade, going from a REALLY shitty Intel Core 2 Duo and 2 gigs of ram, but took the 970 to my gaming PC and replaced it with my 780 Lightning.




Old server on the left, new on the right  (Cable management is god awful. I really should sort that out 

Oh, and my old 780 didn't fit in the server and honestly it'd just be a waste anyway, I have no need of a GPU on it. It's just running Debian with no DE. Sadly I have no more PCI slots so I can't dedicate it to PhysX on my main tower either


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 5, 2016)

exangel said:


> Got my n3DS XL back last week from @vb_encryption_vb - he did a great job. i'm really happy with his work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That port's for flashing the NAND, right? Are they really necessary for anything but anti-brick?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 5, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> That port's for flashing the NAND, right? Are they really necessary for anything but anti-brick?



Hardware flashers will always flash back the NAND (as long as nothing hardware wise has been destroyed)
Other then that, their useless.


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 6, 2016)

I got me Killzone: Shadow Fall for only $4 at GameStop.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2016)

A unexpected tax refund today, lol.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 6, 2016)

I got my 3ds USB cables in the mail today


----------



## Flame (Apr 7, 2016)

got this V you never know when you might need to hack a DSi



Spoiler











its the right game tho lol?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2016)

Flame said:


> got this V you never know when you might need to hack a DSi
> its the right game tho lol?



Yup, I'm getting mine soon.


----------



## Flame (Apr 7, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Yup, I'm getting mine soon.



it is the right game. and not some clone look-alike right dinoh?



plus i brought it for 50p which is like nothing.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2016)

I got mine for a quid.
Sometimes I love shovelware.


----------



## Devin (Apr 7, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 7, 2016)

Devin said:


> Spoiler


Damn man...have fun!


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Apr 7, 2016)

I recently bought like 4 Weiss Schwarz trial decks so I could test the game out with friends


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2016)

I beg you don't cry.


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 8, 2016)

Wait...a N64 and two NES games...
Is it hardmodded?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Wait...a N64 and two NES games...
> Is it hardmodded?


Wat.


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 8, 2016)

I've seen N64's that were modded to support NES, SNES, and one time Gamecube games as well. Obviously the internals need that of a GC and NES/SNES but is that one of them?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I've seen N64's that were modded to support NES, SNES, and one time Gamecube games as well. Obviously the internals need that of a GC and NES/SNES but is that one of them?


There is no mod. I just bought this Pikachu edition N64, with Zelda 1 and 2, gold cartridges.


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 8, 2016)

Ah well. Since I was off topic, I'll say that I got the new Warframe update on PS4 today.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 8, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Ah well. Since I was off topic, I'll say that I got the new Warframe update on PS4 today.


Is Warframe any good?

To stay on topic, I got a bunch of new cables a few days ago.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 8, 2016)

I got a refund because the Dragon Quest 5 and 6 that i bought on ebay never came


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I got a refund because the Dragon Quest 5 and 6 that i bought on ebay never came


Shit man, that sucks.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Shit man, that sucks.


Yeah I really wanted them. The funny thing is that I bought them from 2 different sellers.
Hopefully my DS Lite comes, If not it will just look like I'm trying to scam them


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 8, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Is Warframe any good?
> 
> To stay on topic, I got a bunch of new cables a few days ago.



Best game ever. And i'm writing this while punching turkeys in doom 3.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (Apr 8, 2016)

Just got Broforce on PS4. Having lots of fun already


----------



## mgrev (Apr 8, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Is Warframe any good?
> 
> To stay on topic, I got a bunch of new cables a few days ago.


warframe is very good


----------



## nxwing (Apr 8, 2016)

mgrev said:


> warframe is very good


I'll get it hopefully tomorrow.

Got some expensive cream cheese along with Belgian chocolate a few moments ago.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 9, 2016)

Now I have two elite controllers. I also got the Neon Genesis Evengalion complete box set series, and Sgt frog.


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 9, 2016)

EWWWW. PS4 MASTER RACE. THE CONTROLLERS ONLY LAST 6 HOURS HERE.


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 9, 2016)

I went on a trip to little Tokyo in LA. Came back with a Tohsaka Rin figure, and Bakemonogatari cup, and a thing of pocky. It was a wonderfully weeby day


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 9, 2016)

For $1


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 9, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> View attachment 45008
> I went on a trip to little Tokyo in LA. Came back with a Tohsaka Rin figure, and Bakemonogatari cup, and a thing of pocky. It was a wonderfully weeby day


Tohsaka Rin  I just started watching Fate Kalied. Haven't seen any of the other Fates yet though



Shadow#1 said:


> For $1


Do you even have anything that can use that? I found one of those things in one of my drawers but damn I haven't seen a laptop that can use them in yeaaaaaaars


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 9, 2016)

Fallout 4 and the Season Pass on Steam.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Tohsaka Rin  I just started watching Fate Kalied. Haven't seen any of the other Fates yet though
> 
> 
> Do you even have anything that can use that? I found one of those things in one of my drawers but damn I haven't seen a laptop that can use them in yeaaaaaaars


Yep have a laptop that does not have wifi built in

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 9, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Yep have a laptop that does not have wifi built in



Wow, must be an old laptop. You should save up for an N or AC adapter.


----------



## Crownz4 (Apr 9, 2016)

Forgive me Wallet for I have sinned....


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 9, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Wow, must be an old laptop. You should save up for an N or AC adapter.


N and AC spec is useless to me

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 9, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> N and AC spec is useless to me
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk



Old router, too?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 9, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Old router, too?


It has N but nothing i own has N spec

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 9, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> View attachment 45008
> I went on a trip to little Tokyo in LA. Came back with a Tohsaka Rin figure, and Bakemonogatari cup, and a thing of pocky. It was a wonderfully weeby day


Sakura Matou waifu 4 laifu


----------



## AboodXD (Apr 9, 2016)

Super Smash Bros. For Wii U
A bag of chips.


----------



## naughty_cat (Apr 9, 2016)

Just immediately before seeing this thread I had just received a copy of Splatoon for Wii U that I got from e-bay for my cousins! Didn't even try the game yet...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crownz4 said:


> Forgive me Wallet for I have sinned....
> 
> View attachment 45027



Maybe if you get an Occulus Rift to go with that your wallet will forgive you?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## migles (Apr 9, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> View attachment 45030


and for the second time i was fooled by "linK"...
all i thought was "wow, there is a new legend of zelda spin off, this looks so cool"


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 9, 2016)

Another month of not being suspended by Verizon. I paid my Verizon cable and internet bill.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 9, 2016)

Crownz4 said:


> Forgive me Wallet for I have sinned....
> 
> View attachment 45027


oh christ oh mighty, i want them!


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 9, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Tohsaka Rin  I just started watching Fate Kalied. Haven't seen any of the other Fates yet though


Fate/Kaleid is pretty good. You will probably miss out on alot of references but its not going to spoil you of anything, so its a solid place to start


NikolaMiljevic said:


> Sakura Matou waifu 4 laifu


Rin>>>>>Sakura


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 9, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Rin>>>>>Sakura



Did you play the visual novel? I admit, Sakura does have pretty shitty roles in the Fate animes, but Heaven's Feel though, dayum.

Sent from my C1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 9, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Did you play the visual novel? I admit, Sakura does have pretty shitty roles in the Fate animes, but Heaven's Feel though, dayum.
> 
> Sent from my C1905 using Tapatalk


Heavens Feel is definitely the best route. Love the VN. That said, while I like Sakura as a character she isn't waifu material imo.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 9, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Heavens Feel is definitely the best route. Love the VN. That said, while I like Sakura as a character she isn't waifu material imo.


Still.

My waifu > Your waifu

Sent from my C1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domine (Apr 9, 2016)

I recently bought Twilight Princess on the GameCube and Harvest Moon 64 on the Nintendo 64...all in all about $101 dollars spent...worth it though!


----------



## Crownz4 (Apr 9, 2016)

Mohamed Magdy Mogawer said:


> Maybe if you get an Occulus Rift to go with that your wallet will forgive you?



I honestly thought about the HTC Vive, but anything else, and I won't be able to afford the divorce lawyer...



mgrev said:


> oh christ oh mighty, i want them!



For the low, low price of $1,200ish dollars, you can....own....them...


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 9, 2016)

I finally got a picture of my cat with her tongue out  does that qualify here? plsnohate


----------



## mgrev (Apr 9, 2016)

Crownz4 said:


> I honestly thought about the HTC Vive, but anything else, and I won't be able to afford the divorce lawyer...
> 
> 
> 
> For the low, low price of $1,200ish dollars, you can....own....them...


Only one of those fuckers costs 1000$ in Norway....


----------



## Crownz4 (Apr 9, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Only one of those fuckers costs 1000$ in Norway....



Holy....

My condolences...I got them from Amazon, $650ish each +taxes


----------



## mgrev (Apr 9, 2016)

Crownz4 said:


> Holy....
> 
> My condolences...I got them from Amazon, $650ish each +taxes


Pc hardware is overpriced as fuck in Norway


----------



## naughty_cat (Apr 9, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Pc hardware is overpriced as fuck in Norway



It's extremely bizarre for me to hear this... Egypt's economy is in the drains, and we have almost nearly the exact same prices as the U.S in terms of computer hardware... (The prices of everything else though are waaaaaaaay overblown)

Edit: Here pc hardware is exempt from taxes and duties. I always assumed that at least in Norway it should be the same...


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 9, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> I finally got a picture of my cat with her tongue out  does that qualify here? plsnohate



Cute kitty.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 9, 2016)

Mohamed Magdy Mogawer said:


> It's extremely bizarre for me to hear this... Egypt's economy is in the drains, and we have almost nearly the exact same prices as the U.S in terms of computer hardware... (The prices of everything else though are waaaaaaaay overblown)
> 
> Edit: Here pc hardware is exempt from taxes and duties. I always assumed that at least in Norway it should be the same...


Everything is more expensive in norway. We are the worlds richest country. We earn more, we spend more.


----------



## Ricken (Apr 10, 2016)

I got a messed up Selfie right....
<Here.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 10, 2016)

Another Sunday sees me up with the sun for whatever reason, might as well go to the car boot and see what people that are not so versed in tools want to sell me

A lump hammer (£1) and some more auger bits to go into the very overstuffed pot but the pick of the day



 

"£1 each" he said. I will take the lot (and the auger bits) I said. The dies in there (2 M20 and 1 M25) are in reasonable condition as well, though looking online at the prices of 42mm OD dies ( http://cy.rsdelivers.com/catalogue/category/dies/12001.aspx#A-320331| http://www.engineering-supplies.com/product/13028/m25x1-5-electrical-conduit-thread-die-42mm-o-d-/ ) I am beginning to wonder if he got the last laugh.


----------



## ladypoodle (Apr 10, 2016)

One last stock amiibos that I spotted on Gamestop yesterday so nabbing them while I was there!


----------



## Domine (Apr 10, 2016)

Managed to snag a complete in box copy of Super Mario 64 off of a friend for $30 for le collection.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 10, 2016)

Domine said:


> Managed to snag a complete in box copy of Super Mario 64 off of a friend for $30 for le collection.








I kinda wish pics was a must here


----------



## Domine (Apr 10, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> I kinda wish pics was a must here


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 10, 2016)

Domine said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Awww c'mon..that's so cheap


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 10, 2016)

Domine said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



lmao


----------



## Issac (Apr 10, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Got Babymetals new album on vinyl. Can't get enough of them


Sweet!! I didn't know this was released! Is that the international version, or the Japanese one? (how's the sound quality?)



mgrev said:


> Pc hardware is overpriced as fuck in Norway


Everything is overpriced as fuck in Norway, dear neighbour  Haha

I'll post some of the recent stuff I've got later!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 10, 2016)

We bought PS4 Console with two PS4 controllers included from Portugal (Ponta Delgada, Azores) and bring it to America last November. We are going again next month for two weeks for some Europe games and visiting friends and families. :-)


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 10, 2016)

Issac said:


> Sweet!! I didn't know this was released! Is that the international version, or the Japanese one? (how's the sound quality?)



Well I got it here, nothing in Japanese on it and no mention of an import so.
Honestly I don't listen to the vinyls, just get them for the collection awesomeness  I just grab FLACs and play it on le PC. As for the album itself I fucking love it. Many many many great songs.


----------



## Issac (Apr 11, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Well I got it here, nothing in Japanese on it and no mention of an import so.
> Honestly I don't listen to the vinyls, just get them for the collection awesomeness  I just grab FLACs and play it on le PC. As for the album itself I fucking love it. Many many many great songs.


Ah yeah, okay  Then I really recommend getting some vinyl frames, especially the cheaper ones from Bengans for example, or IKEA... there are others that are WAY more expensive where it's easy to change / play the vinyl when the frame is on the wall, but if you're not listening to them, hehe.
Speaking of vinyl frames, I got one of those expensive ones from a store on Östermalm, where they sold 300,000+ kr vinyl players and audio cables for 10,000 kr per meter. It was fucking scary just being inside that store! But the owner was a funny guy.

EDIT: By the way, that's the international version (Since the last song is the English version)  Also, because Swedish stores often have the international versions.


----------



## Issac (Apr 11, 2016)

Something I got a while back: Dorena - Nuet (Positive Postrock, with some lyrics in Swedish) (You see the Lagwagon box set, and Bonobo - The North Border special edition to the left)


Spoiler










Amazing indie pop: The Mynabirds - Lovers Know


Spoiler










Limited and hand numbered avant garde/indie pop/art rock, lathe cut on a plexi glass sheet: Joan of Arc - As Black Pants Make Cat Hairs Appear


Spoiler










Fun indie pop, in their own words "Super limited mother fucking blue" vinyl, only 311 made: Terror Pigeon! - Live It Up Before You Die It Up (with a lot of fun stuff)


Spoiler










Another rare record, though very recent! Amazing jazzy dubstep. Rainbow splatter!!! Limited to 100 copies (in the UK and Eire, don't know if there are more released elsewhere): Submotion Orchestra - In Colour (and you see parts of Belle and Sebastian - If You're Feeling Sinister, The Boy With the Arab Strap, The Life Pursuit, Dear Catastrophe Waitress and Storytelling in the corner)


Spoiler










This is the vinyl frame I mentioned in the previous post, the record inside is not something I've gotten recently (a couple of years ago). (But that's Mono - For My Parents (Instrumental Postrock)).


Spoiler










And lastly, the one thing that made me the most excited in a long while! A soundtrack album. The best one ever. Twin Peaks! (and you see part of Belle and Sebastian - Write About Love in there too).


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2016)

I filled and completed my TAX refund documents.

Awaiting some extra monies now


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 11, 2016)

I got official confirmation that my request for custom license plates for my car was approved, now just waiting for them to come in.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> I got official confirmation that my request for custom license plates for my car was approved, now just waiting for them to come in.


What custom wording did u choose?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 11, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> What custom wording did u choose?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk



All will be revealed in 30 days or less  can't spoil the surprise, now


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 11, 2016)

MMMMMMM bought 2 bags


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 11, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> MMMMMMM bought 2 bags
> -snip-


You aren't a true fatass until you eat 12 cookies, 3 pints of icecream, 6 brownies, a Lasagna, Large Pizza, and are still hungry.
Basically, I'm the true fatass.


Also, I got a fatass on the kitchen counter recently.


Spoiler: Fatass


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 11, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> You aren't a true fatass until you eat 12 cookies, 3 pints of icecream, 6 brownies, a Lasagna, Large Pizza, and are still hungry.
> Basically, I'm the true fatass.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



Broken image. What was it, a cat?


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 11, 2016)

It should be fixed...I hope...


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 11, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> It should be fixed...I hope...


Cute cat


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 11, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Cute cat



Agreed. Pretty kitty.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 11, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> All will be revealed in 30 days or less  can't spoil the surprise, now











#SicklyGoingWild


----------



## Woodland (Apr 11, 2016)

Recently bought the new Black Stone Cherry album, my first Tsum Tsum (an Eeyore expressions one) and a big Eeyore plush from the Disney store  very happy lady.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 11, 2016)

Woodland said:


> Recently bought the new Black Stone Cherry album, my first Tsum Tsum (an Eeyore expressions one) and a big Eeyore plush from the Disney store  very happy lady.



I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess that you like Eeyore.


----------



## Woodland (Apr 11, 2016)

@GuyInDogSuit What an acute observation.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 11, 2016)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> #SicklyGoingWild



Shit I've been found out


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 11, 2016)

My Brynhildr in the Darkness BluRay came today, along with a memory stick so I can unbrick my tablet :3


Spoiler: Brynhildr in the Darkness



















Spoiler: Memory Stick


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 11, 2016)

.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 11, 2016)

Two things.


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 11, 2016)

Avengers Assemble is the cartoon.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 11, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Avengers Assemble is the cartoon.


This is the UK movie title. We had THIS so it was probably a local copyright thing.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 11, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> View attachment 45380
> I just preordered the LE of Blanc vs. Zombies + Trillion LE + Re;Birth2.
> Now my wallet is empty, but it is worth it


Where are you ordering from?


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 11, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Where are you ordering from?


The Idea Factory European store.
The shipping isn't free unfortunately, but it's the only place to get the LE


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 11, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> The Idea Factory European store.
> The shipping isn't free unfortunately, but it's the only place to get the LE


Cool. So you actually use your Vita? You should PM me some good games cause mine has been collecting dust since P4G..


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 11, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Two things.



I have one of those. The Kinivo, I mean. Not sure if it's the exact same model, but it has 4 HDMI ports.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 12, 2016)

The entirety of Inuyasha on DVD. 





The entirety of the Death Note Manga. And Two Senran Kagura mangas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 12, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> The entirety of Inuyasha on DVD.
> 
> The entirety of the Death Note Manga. And Two Senran Kagura mangas



I thought Inuyasha and Death Note were a lot longer than that.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Apr 12, 2016)

Spoiled myself before I'm outside all summer & have no monies


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Issac (Apr 12, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


>


At first I thought you had a Komplett sticker on your desk. Didn't see that it was a mouse mat


----------



## Kyo 3-16 (Apr 12, 2016)

Finally got my SD card reader from Amazon that was lost/stolen when I ordered it before.


----------



## migles (Apr 12, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


>


and you are going to play it on the gamecube with gba player?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 12, 2016)

some playstation goodies (battle royale was only £2! and minecraft came with an unused code so i got the ps3 version for free too!)


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> some playstation goodies (battle royale was only £2! and minecraft came with an unused code so i got the ps3 version for free too!)
> View attachment 45490


Game've had some pretty good deals on lately, I'm somewhat impressed.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 12, 2016)

migles said:


> and you are going to play it on the gamecube with gba player?


Of course. I modded my GBA Player with an i7 and a 970.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 12, 2016)

ordered Borderlands 2 for PS3 on ebay for 9$
i have the handsome collection on ps4, but i wanted it for the ps3, so i can use save editors


----------



## Daggot (Apr 12, 2016)

I bought a PS30+ to prep my fightstick for the MBAACC rerelease on the 19th.

EDIT: replaced with a smaller picture


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 12, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> I thought Inuyasha and Death Note were a lot longer than that.



I can tell you what IS longer though.


----------



## Ricken (Apr 12, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I can tell you what IS longer though.


The suspense is killing me


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 12, 2016)

Also, I got a bitch in a chip box recently (whilst the gravity was messed up):


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 12, 2016)

Daggot said:


> I bought a PS30+ to prep my fightstick for the MBAACC rerelease on the 19th.
> 
> EDIT: replaced with a smaller picture


Melty is love


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 13, 2016)

Daggot said:


> I bought a PS30+ to prep my fightstick for the MBAACC rerelease on the 19th.
> 
> EDIT: replaced with a smaller picture



What does that do?


----------



## Daggot (Apr 13, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> What does that do?


It replaces the stock PCB in a fightstick and with a little work adds support for various consoles like the PS3/360/limited PS4 support(has the 8 minute timeout that the Cronus adapter has) also with support for most older consoles like the Dreamcast/Saturn/PS2/Xbox/3DO/TG16 etc. It has some pretty low input lag as well ranking at A+ and S+ out of a selection of popular controllers and PCBs for 7th gen and up but thats just a bonus. 

It's a pretty good upgrade if you have $50 and a spare wire cutter although mounting a neutrik connector can be a headache.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 13, 2016)

Daggot said:


> It replaces the stock PCB in a fightstick and with a little work adds support for various consoles like the PS3/360/limited PS4 support(has the 8 minute timeout that the Cronus adapter has) also with support for most older consoles like the Dreamcast/Saturn/PS2/Xbox/3DO/TG16 etc. It has some pretty low input lag as well ranking at A+ and S+ out of a selection of popular controllers and PCBs for 7th gen and up but thats just a bonus.
> 
> It's a pretty good upgrade if you have $50 and a spare wire cutter although mounting a neutrik connector can be a headache.



Fightstick? Is that a controller?


----------



## Daggot (Apr 13, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Fightstick? Is that a controller?








They're specialized controllers for fighting games. The embedded picture is of a Madcatz TE but they come in all flavors, button layouts and sizes according to the preference of the user. They're the reason why people rally for PS3 support on PS4 fighting games. Because they want to use their already expensive and or customized fightstick instead of using a new one.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 13, 2016)

Sweet! I had one like that back in the early days. For SNES, I think it was.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 13, 2016)

Been getting some DAMN good deals on manga lately. 







Full set of High School of the dead and Soul Eater, and the first 5 volumes of Gurren Lagann. Will probably go back and get the full set for Soul Eater NOT! Tomorrow as well, and some randoms.

EDIT: oh and forgot the first volume of the Devil is a Part Timer.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 13, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Sweet! I had one like that back in the early days. For SNES, I think it was.


This is also a fightstick.....that I built......and its ghetto as fuck. But hey, it works great, and it works on PC, Mac, Linux and PS3.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 13, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> This is also a fightstick.....that I built......and its ghetto as fuck. But hey, it works great, and it works on PC, Mac, Linux and PS3.



Engineering at its best.


----------



## jDSX (Apr 13, 2016)

Behold of my amiibo collection


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 13, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Behold of my amiibo collection
> 
> View attachment 45546


Christ, that's beautiful! And expensive as balls..


----------



## Daggot (Apr 13, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> This is also a fightstick.....that I built......and its ghetto as fuck. But hey, it works great, and it works on PC, Mac, Linux and PS3.


I love sticks like these...although if I had a choice of a case I would've used a cigar box or a suitcase myself.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 13, 2016)

Daggot said:


> I love sticks like these...although if I had a choice of a case I would've used a cigar box or a suitcase myself.


Thank you 
Yeah if I had more experience making shit I'd probably have chosen something nicer. I broke 3 cartons before I could get the holes for the buttons right haha.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Apr 13, 2016)

I just got the fire emblem fates N3DSXL. Really digging the black and white


----------



## popokakapetu (Apr 13, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Been getting some DAMN good deals on manga lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish there is a second season of The devil is a Part Timer!


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 13, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Behold of my amiibo collection
> 
> View attachment 45546


Holy shit, is that like every single amiibo ever? :o


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Behold of my amiibo collection
> 
> View attachment 45546


Holy fuck! What do you eat? Ramen everyday?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 13, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 45595



That looks delicious.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## EarlAB (Apr 14, 2016)

Ooohhh. Are you going to use that on me?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 14, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Ooohhh. Are you going to use that on me?


If you keep it up


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 14, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


>


How's the insides? I've getting mine too soon.


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 14, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> If you keep it up


Make sure it goes up the ass!


----------



## jDSX (Apr 14, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Holy shit, is that like every single amiibo ever? :o



I don't think so but it's close to it?



VinsCool said:


> Holy fuck! What do you eat? Ramen everyday?



Lol nah these were over the course of a year and a half, some friends I have bought me them and others I picked up at garage sale last month.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 14, 2016)

jDSX said:


> I don't think so but it's close to it?
> 
> Lol nah these were over the course of a year and a half, some friends I have bought me them and others I picked up at garage sale last month.



Man, you have cool friends. Mine don't buy me cool shit like this.


----------



## jDSX (Apr 14, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Man, you have cool friends. Mine don't buy me cool shit like this.



It's dupes they had and gave to me since I talk about nintendo a lot.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 15, 2016)

Got a copy of Cory in the House for the DS. It has the sticker peeled of tho


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 15, 2016)

Ordered a mini HDMI to HDMI cable for my laptop; Amazon should give it in tomorrow.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 15, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Ordered a mini HDMI to HDMI cable for my laptop; Amazon should give it in tomorrow.


Does your laptop have specifically a mini-HDMI port? That sounds pretty absurd..if they're gonna go for something small, why not mini displayport which has way more options?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 15, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Does your laptop have specifically a mini-HDMI port? That sounds pretty absurd..if they're gonna go for something small, why not mini displayport which has way more options?


Unfortunately it does


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 15, 2016)

Nearly all the volumes of the Puella Magi franchise, All the volumes for He Is My Master, 4 volumes of KH 358 1/2 days manga, (missing volume 4, will find it soon though,) Trigun Complete books, Both volumes of Q-Ko-Chan, and the complete omnibus of Azu Manga Daioh. 

Expect more tomorrow from Amazon and maybe some more that I pick up >_>


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Amazon finally delivered my copy of dark souls 3, even though I preordered it like 4 months ago. Really surprised they didnt get it out on release day like usual


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 15, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Amazon finally delivered my copy of dark souls 3, even though I preordered it like 4 months ago. Really surprised they didnt get it out on release day like usual


Sucks that you got it late, but now go enjoy it man


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 15, 2016)

Not really bought or got :/

I somewhere found an idea of a guy who had a GBA cartridge and used it as shell for his usb stick, so since i didn't want to use a GBA shell i used the one from my DS Lite (I had a few spare ones)
Only for testing i used an old Patriot 4GB usb stick.
Since it was a test, when done, i realized i had the case updside down :/ (can't fix it now, case is glued togheter with patex fast drying glue)
The nice thing about this lighter color is that when the led goes on you can see it clearly 
The other thing is, i ran out of normal hotglue to fill the hole, so i used my kids glitter stick glue 

Anyway, i have a nice looking "DS Lite" GBA SLot 4GB USB stick now


----------



## k3rizz3k (Apr 15, 2016)

Bayonetta (PS3)
Bayonetta 2 (WiiU)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 15, 2016)

@GamerzHell9137 @Shadow#1



Spoiler: ayy lmao











Edit - Next on my list of things to buy - cleaning products so I can wash my car


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2016)

That's glorious!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 15, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> @GamerzHell9137 @Shadow#1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ayy lmao


Ayyyyyy~, you sure are living the life of a GBATemper mod ;O;
That was my first guess actually "Its gonna be something about gbatemp... maybe even the word GBATemp " lol


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2016)

A new phone


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 16, 2016)

@Flame 




Got it for ~3 quid orso.
It's even sealed ;o;


----------



## Flame (Apr 16, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> @Flame
> 
> 
> 
> ...




now all we need to do is hack our DSi.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 16, 2016)

MOOOOOOORE


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 16, 2016)

I just got another hole in my table from Dark Souls raging 





Left one is from Dark Souls 2, right one from 3, first one didn't make me rage enough B^)


----------



## Depravo (Apr 16, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Does your laptop have specifically a mini-HDMI port? That sounds pretty absurd..if they're gonna go for something small, why not mini displayport which has way more options?


So does my Intel NUC. Had to go all over town to find a shop that sold them.


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 16, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Left one is from Dark Souls 2, right one from 3, first one didn't make me rage enough B^)


Breath deep, man. I wouldn't think Dark Souls is game for you if you get angry playing it. Or any game for that matter.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 16, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> Breath deep, man. I wouldn't think Dark Souls is game for you if you get angry playing it.


Oh Dark Souls is a game for me alright  This table is like styrofoam though  Whenever I get pissed I usually still have a grin on my face :]


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 16, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Oh Dark Souls is a game for me alright  This table is like styrofoam though  Whenever I get pissed I usually still have a grin on my face :]


Can't really blame you for keep playing. Nobody wants to be a "ragequitter". I used to get so pissed playing Counter-Strike that it helped me learn how to control frustration. I suggest doing the same. Just make sure you buy a new table AFTER you do.


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 16, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> @GamerzHell9137 @Shadow#1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ffs seriously ?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 17, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> ffs seriously ?



yup


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2016)

From Amazon today. This concludes my manga spree for the week. Tune in yesterday when it continues to grow and I slowly realize that getting it cheap doesn't mean I should keep getting a lot ;O;


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 17, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> From Amazon today. This concludes my manga spree for the week. Tune in yesterday when it continues to grow and I slowly realize that getting it cheap doesn't mean I should keep getting a lot ;O;


If you're taking recommendations, Deadman Wonderland is one of my all-time favorite manga, you might like it


----------



## Katsumi San (Apr 18, 2016)

I pre order albedo breast mouse pad and MM Link nendoroid many time ago. They are finally release late april! (♥ω♥ ) ~♪


----------



## pbanj (Apr 18, 2016)

Bought the wife a nexus 5x


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 18, 2016)

1  x keyboard , 2 DVI extension leads , 2 USB extension leads , 1 phono extension lead , 5 60mm desk grommets , 1 60mm holesaw , 1 USB/SD desk grommet ,  1 pack sticky bases , 1 pack 100mm cable ties , 1 tube super glue , 1 roll of multicoloured leds , one new corner desk from Ikea , and one very pleased 16 yr old .. custom desk build in progress...


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 18, 2016)

picked a vintage scale complete with a teal paint job, still accurate


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 18, 2016)

I got a gym membership! Gonna lift them weights and run on them ellipticals and treadmills hahas


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 19, 2016)

Bought 48 AA batterys for $12 the other day at home depo.
Some Flip Flops for $8 and a 6 pack of Fila socks at a warehouse sale for $7.
Rebought the Elder Scrolls online for $30 and Dragon age Inquisition for $20.
Bought a Clip on mobile phone stand for my phone(thats not my phone on it) for $3 at dollarama.
Bought Super Mario Bros/duck hunt for nes for 4 Dollars and got Tony Hawks Undergound 2 for free because of a deal at a new2you pawn shop that opened near my house, where you can get a game $5 or less and get a 2nd game free.
My mom came from portugal to visit us and she brought some of my genesis/ megadrive games with her.


Spoiler: Warning Big Picture's Inside






































Spoiler: And finally



My boss finally gave me a full time job


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Bought 48 AA batterys for $12 the other day at home depo.
> Some Flip Flops for $8 and a 6 pack of socks at a warehouse sale for $7.
> Rebought the Elder Scrolls online for $30 and Dragon age Inquisition for $20.
> Bought a Clip on mobile phone stand for my phone(thats not my phone on it) for $3 at dollarama.
> ...


Congrats for the fulltime job man


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Congrats for the fulltime job man


thanks. I start next Monday.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 19, 2016)

So I was in a seaside town earlier and they had a shop that sold old books. The thing was massive with some great stuff rammed into every corner, and they had an engineering section of a sort. Fortunately it did not get too expensive (there is a bonus to engineering books not being wanted by anybody) and I managed to only walk away with one book at a cost of £10, others I was with managed less well for their collections.

Manual of mechanical power transmission, 1946. Not quite the machinery's handbook I wander into such places hoping to find but covers a lot of the same stuff.


 

"Alright lads we need to sell our new motor, put some hot totty in the image and they will fly out". Or if you prefer then sex sells, even in 1946.




Other than the units we still use the exact same chart today.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 20, 2016)

Picked up today at the new2you pawn shop by my house The Legend of the River King 2 for the gbc for $10. i was really happy when i saw it, its a great fishing rpg.
also got at the pawn shop a snes game called Nigel Mansell's World Championship for $5 to use on my retron 5 when it comes hopefully next week.

My uncle wanted to go to ebgames to preorder Gears of war 4 and i saw Chibi-Robo! Zip Lash for $15 new with the amiibo so i got that. so i got the amiibo + the game for the price of just the amiibo


Spoiler


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 20, 2016)

I just bought the steam version of Melty Blood


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Apr 20, 2016)

I got bravely second end layer. Gonna wait to play it until the uncensored version gets released


----------



## RedDragonEmperor (Apr 20, 2016)

bought a 3 month psn plus sub for dark souls 3 then pwnd some noobs


----------



## ladypoodle (Apr 20, 2016)

Barely got frustrated at Steam but managed to buy these before I completely forgot about it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 20, 2016)

Final Fantasy IX on Steam

A bit overdue, but I bought myself an nVidia K1 Shield Tablet, with a nice stand and Bluetooth controller


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 20, 2016)

ladypoodle said:


> Barely got frustrated at Steam but managed to buy these before I completely forgot about it.


Is that game identical to the 3ds version?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 20, 2016)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/steamforged/dark-soulstm-the-board-game

I had to do it.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 20, 2016)

RedDragonEmperor said:


> bought a 3 month psn plus sub for dark souls 3 then pwnd some noobs


I really hate how you have to pay for online access on PS4 / XBone. Especially if all you want is to e.g see the fucking notes on the ground in Bloodborne / DS3. "FUCK YOU WE CAN'T TRANSFER <1KBs OF TEXT WITHOUT YOUR MONEY! FUCK OFF AND BUY OUR SHIT" (yes, I know I can't use that argument). I mainly play on PC, but every now and then I might wanna re-visit Bloodborne and if I just wanna have notes and see the breathing "online" world, I have to pay :/


----------



## [^Blark^] (Apr 21, 2016)

I Just got my ez Share and SD card for My 5.3.2 WiiU.

SanDisk Ultra PLUS 32GB SDHC Class 10 UHS-1 80/MB/s
ez Share 8GB SDHC class 10 + Wifi


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention I had the Collector's Edition to Twilight Princess HD, CD, Amiibo, it's a nice collection but the grief I had to go through thanks to Gamestop 



Spoiler


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

I just preordered the super famicom n3ds LL from japan. And I just bought the 25th anniversary zelda o3ds. Now my collection is complete.


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 21, 2016)

New bike! Rabeneick VABENE Pro SHIMANO ALIVIO 27-GANG / Disc.
I really needed a new one since I was still riding around on the bike I got for my 12th birthday.
It seemed fitting to get a new one for my 24th birthday.
I thought I was just bad at cycling, but turns out that I just had a terrible bike.
I now easily get to 30 km/h speeds.



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 21, 2016)

DragorianSword said:


> New bike!
> *snip*



I know what to steal tonight 
j/k
Nice bike, I haven't rode one in 8 years n haven't so much thought about riding one ever since I got me driving license + a car.

I meself have received a Radeon HD 5450 1GB from a user over at Assemblergames for in me server PC.
Just installed it, working perf~


----------



## Daggot (Apr 21, 2016)

I recently got an xk3y360(ODDE that runs 360 games from a USB) that I ordered from alexipress quite a while ago. Long story short the longer the 360 gave me red ring+e64 error(I thought I had oriented the FFC cable wrong and fried the device at first but to my confusion it was installed correctly). I reimaged the sd card that holds the firmware, changed ALTSLIMFW to 7 and the device+360 is working fine. No pictures because I installed it right after receiving it.

I had apparently created a combination of problems where the firmware couldn't be read correctly and my jungleflasher dump didn't have enough info for the xk3y to read my drive key.


----------



## Harumyne (Apr 21, 2016)

Got a full time summer job as a sous chef :| (yay soon I will post here a picture of the campervan it's funding).

And a tube of solarez for my surfboard, has been broken since last summer but back in business now, aha ha ha...


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 21, 2016)

Star Fox Zero came today :3 Shame I can't play it until my damn Games assignment is finished. Why must it count to 50% of my module grade? </3


Spoiler: Big Pictures


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 21, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Star Fox Zero came today :3 Shame I can't play it until my damn Games assignment is finished. Why must it count to 50% of my module grade? </3



Mine came today as well, or so the tracking says (it's at the sorting office, I collect mine because of people stealing it).

Looks like the sleeves of the t-shirt are really short again, same as the Mario kart one .


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 22, 2016)

$7 Thrift store find 

http://www.buffalo-technology.com/e...al-drives/archive/8x-portable-dvd-multidrive/


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 22, 2016)

Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes


----------



## Kithron (Apr 22, 2016)

Going to fix some of the ropes on my old windows soon, just got this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't think I have ever seen sash windows stateside, then again most places I go there I do not think I have seen houses more than 40 years old so is probably why.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 22, 2016)

Yesterday I got my third TokyoTreat which I thought would be my last cause I didn't like the previous ones..but this one is much better so now I might try another one again ;_;






And today I got..






Ratchet and Clank for the PS4, looks great. Really sad that it's 30 fps though 






A 7 port USB 3.0 hub (TP-LINK UH720) (with 2 additional USB charger ports) (and yes, it is externally powered of course )






An Asus BT400 Bluetooth Adapter, mainly for using DualShock 4 and Wii U Pro Controllers on PC, and now I don't have to remember to switch my older adapter back and forth between my PC and Linux laptop (yeah, it doesn't have built in Bluetooth, also, speaking of Linux, I'm super impressed at how nice it handles gamepads. I can just sync in my DS4's and Wii U Pros and it automatically detecs them and they work. Don't have to install anything, not even use xboxdrv or anything)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 22, 2016)

Best *phone* eva


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 22, 2016)

2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh god. Buddy of mine came across a Pikachu edition N64 in near mint condition, 4 controllers, 2 of them aftermarket, one of them the Pikachu one, 2 copies of Hey You Pikachu with 1 working mic, Hexen, a few other games no one cares about, and two rumble paks. Wants $150 for it.


I bought it. I fucking bought it. 

I hate me


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 22, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> View attachment 46601
> 
> Best *phone* eva


iPhone?


----------



## bananapi761 (Apr 22, 2016)

Sega Dreamcast + 4MB VMU
Lego City Undercover
500GB HDD


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 22, 2016)

bananapi761 said:


> Sega Dreamcast + 4MB VMU
> Lego City Undercover
> 500GB HDD


Nice


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 22, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> snip
> 
> Best *phone* eva



Said no one ever


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 22, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> iPhone?


I have two android devices for android stuff. But nothing beats a blazing fast, secure and small 4 inch phone for day-to-day use.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 22, 2016)

Star fox zero first print.

Steelbook, starfox zero & starfox guard physical. Also a meh t-shirt (Nintendo store).


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 22, 2016)

Huh, just got this as well. Was not expecting that.


----------



## migles (Apr 22, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Huh, just got this as well. Was not expecting that.


i was ready rushing to "HIDE YOUR CODE BEFORE SOMEONE STEALS IT"
then i read the code..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



bananapi761 said:


> Sega Dreamcast + 4MB VMU
> Lego City Undercover
> 500GB HDD


why not 1tb?


Sicklyboy said:


> @GamerzHell9137 @Shadow#1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this real?


----------



## pbanj (Apr 22, 2016)

Got a new controller


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 23, 2016)

The inuyasha is the first 31. I'll be picking up the remaining in the future, I have them on hold I'm just waiting to buy the rest


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 23, 2016)

pbanj said:


> Got a new controller


Nice controller! I've been loving my elite controller, I've had it for about two months now. Definitely one of the best investments I did in my Xbox one (along with the 2tb external hard drive I got for cheap)


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Apr 23, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> The inuyasha is the first 31. I'll be picking up the remaining in the future, I have them on hold I'm just waiting to buy the rest


 But is it wrong to try and pick up girls in a dungeon?

I ordered a new keyboard and it came in today (my old one was dying). First mechanical keyboard, it's pretty @[email protected]


Spoiler










sry 4 bad quality


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 23, 2016)

Just picked up StarFox and Mario Bros. Not really impressed. 








Spoiler



Just joking.lol Awesome game so far. loving it.


----------



## pbanj (Apr 23, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> Nice controller! I've been loving my elite controller, I've had it for about two months now. Definitely one of the best investments I did in my Xbox one (along with the 2tb external hard drive I got for cheap)


I got a 3tb on mine. The elite controller really helps with my hand being messed up.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 23, 2016)

pbanj said:


> I got a 3tb on mine. The elite controller really helps with my hand being messed up.


I would've probably gotten a bigger hard drive, but the 2tb was on sale at Costco for cheap, plus it came with 200gb of one drive storage. I enjoy having the hair trigger locks and the paddles, especially for rocket league and shooters


----------



## pbanj (Apr 23, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> I would've probably gotten a bigger hard drive, but the 2tb was on sale at Costco for cheap, plus it came with 200gb of one drive storage. I enjoy having the hair trigger locks and the paddles, especially for rocket league and shooters


I got my 3tb on sale for less than a 2tb at the time


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 23, 2016)

pbanj said:


> I got my 3tb on sale for less than a 2tb at the time


Nice. If you're ever looking for 1tb to 3tb hard drives for cheap, woot.com has them from time to time.


----------



## DHall243 (Apr 23, 2016)

Bought a N3DS with the ribbon cable issue, Holley Hi Ram intake for my Race Car and an Abruzzi Torque Converter


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 23, 2016)

I, too, received a Mirror's Edge Catalyst beta code.






;O;

I also went and picked up my N64 today. Can't wait to let it collect dust <3


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I, too, received a Mirror's Edge Catalyst beta code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I have 3 of them collecting dust \;o;/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Nice! I have 3 of them collecting dust \;o;/


But are they 3...PIKACHU EDITION ONES ;O;O;



Spoiler


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2016)

It's nearly 1 AM now and I just got home. I got a big cake from the party which seems to be made out of hard frosting. Will post pics later in the morning


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> But are they 3...PIKACHU EDITION ONES ;O;O;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


One of three are. Do I win?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Nice! I have 3 of them collecting dust \;o;/



GIEF ;-;


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 23, 2016)

I finally got to see my bunnies. Their mom hid them somewhere when they were born, and they only came out of their hiding place today, when their eyes opened. Two of them still have one eye closed each, but those will probably open by tomorrow. There are 6 of them in total, 3 brown-white, 1 light brown, 1 black-white and 1 pure white. Five of them are completely healthy, but the white one got his back legs hurt when we were trying to catch him, because some wooden boards fell on top of him  
(After taking the pic, I put him in a separate cage, because he was being "bullied" by his brothers and sisters)
If his legs don't get healed by tomorrow morning, I'll try doing some first-aid and tie his back legs to his body so they could heal up the right way, in case they are broken. Also they had to be separated from their mother, because she started kicking them around everywhere, and I didn't want all 6 of them to end up like the white one :/

Any suggestions as to how to help the li'l white bunny would be much appreciated, as I don't have enough money for a vet, the vet visit here costs as much as 4 grown rabbits...


----------



## migles (Apr 23, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I, too, received a Mirror's Edge Catalyst beta code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Sicklyboy 

there i fixed it, now he will see it


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2016)

Another TAX refund O.o

I'm not complaining though, lol


----------



## iAqua (Apr 24, 2016)

Ordered a Pikachu 3DS XL. Had one before but sold it. And I missed it ;p.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 24, 2016)

Got a new battery for my 3DS, the old one lasted like, an hour at most. 

That Engrish tho.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## nasune (Apr 24, 2016)

Well I had my deal of the year earlier today. I went to a flea market and on a stand with some other games I saw a boxed Xbox One, so, on a lark, I decided to ask what the guy wanted for the console. The guy's reply was: "Well, this is an original Xbox, and it's in the box so it's a little bit expensive. Let's say 50 Euro's." And well, that did not take much consideration. So now I'm the proud owner of a 50 Euro Xbox One.


----------



## Flood (Apr 24, 2016)

nasune said:


> Well I had my deal of the year earlier today. I went to a flea market and on a stand with some other games I saw a boxed Xbox One, so, on a lark, I decided to ask what the guy wanted for the console. The guy's reply was: "Well, this is an original Xbox, and it's in the box so it's a little bit expensive. Let's say 50 Euro's." And well, that did not take much consideration. So now I'm the proud owner of a 50 Euro Xbox One.


I wonder if this is a case of the name throwing someone off


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2016)

Stuff


----------



## Flood (Apr 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Stuff
> 
> View attachment 46849


That pac man makes me want to eat the pac man cereal, which I never even ate.


----------



## nasune (Apr 24, 2016)

Flood said:


> I wonder if this is a case of the name throwing someone off


I'm fairly sure that that was the case.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Apr 24, 2016)

Pokken Tournament, A $15 Google Play Card, Super Mario Maker, Splatoon, and Chinese food.

...It's my birthday today...


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 25, 2016)

Fumi-Chan's YouKai Watch _(Katie's Yo-Kai Watch)_
Ow, and also Pokémon Super Mystery Dungeon 3DS


----------



## Depravo (Apr 25, 2016)

MCU collection coming along nicely.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2016)

razer blackwidow ultimate 2016


----------



## jDSX (Apr 25, 2016)

Picked up a newer wii with the games (for free!) brand new too. 






and 
the sexiest one of all yesterday.


----------



## emmanu888 (Apr 25, 2016)

Got a CD in the mail and its quite special because its the first CD in my collection to have that pesky Copy Controlled DRM on it.


----------



## blindseer (Apr 25, 2016)

Spoiler: Just got these in the mail except for BS


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 25, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy Tab A in smokey titanium.  My mum won it at her office party (quarterly celebration) and she ended up gifting it to me.  Now I'm researching custom firmwares.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Apr 26, 2016)

Kanji Senpai full upgrade and Kanji Study full upgrade with the google play card I got yesterday.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 26, 2016)

Spoiler










nice. before anyone asks if that is nail polish on my toe. it's not. my toe nail ded


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 26, 2016)

some dinner
buffalo chicken deep dish and garlic knots


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 26, 2016)

PI intention isnt nailed down yet . but im thinking on something like this , home made of course


----------



## [^Blark^] (Apr 26, 2016)

After buying my ezshare in hopes to launch self hosted Files on my WiiU it turned out to be a faulty card or just not compatible. long story short it couldn't load .html files.

So I ordered a toshiba flashair II but I recieved a "III" instead. they sent wrong item but it works so I'm not sending it back/or complaining lol.

 I'm a happy camper... now I'm not paranoid to play my WiiU. 


Spoiler


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 26, 2016)

I bought one of those Nyko Type Pads for the Xbox One. I have a regular Chatpad for it, but it doesn't like working in PC games for hotkeys all the time. The absolutely moronic part is that the multiport plug was skewed downward, so it couldn't actually plug in (no wonder I got it for a great price  ). So, I opened it up, removed the screws on the board where the plug was and held it down, straightening it out. After it plugged in, I reassembled the thing while it was attached to the controller. Took some effort, but considering I saved about $10 USD, I'm fine with that.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 26, 2016)

64 GB SD card for 20 quid.






Also got a 64 GB USB drive from a mate of mine for helping his girlfriend with some homework~


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 29, 2016)

My dbrand skins got here! 





And picked up two other things,
one being a nifty screwdriver set thing in a nice tire like case.









The other being just a usb 3ds cable (but braided and gold plated, yum)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> My dbrand skins got here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did u buy the nice cable from and does it come in different colors?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 29, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Where did u buy the nice cable from and does it come in different colors?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk



ebay. I don't think there are different colours, but other listings should definitely have some.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 29, 2016)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 29, 2016)

Got some more games to add to my Sega Megadrive and Genesis Classics on Steam  

The game collections are ridiculously cheap, and as far as Genesis emulation goes, this is one of Sega's best efforts (as they recently updated their own in-house emulator), still not as good as Genesis Plus GX, but it's definitely better than the emulation on the Ultimate Genesis Collection on PS3 

The collection in its entirety is around 20 dollars, the one I added was $2.55


----------



## Depravo (Apr 29, 2016)

Cock. Burns.


----------



## ladypoodle (Apr 30, 2016)

Decided not to add Blazblue: Calamity Trigger on my cart and stick with what I wanted. I'm nearly at my $15 limit budget for sales like these.


----------



## Depravo (May 1, 2016)

And still it grows...






Went a bit mad with Amazon's current 'Two Marvel Blu-Rays for £15.99' offer.


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2016)

New outfit c:




Of that boy~


----------



## ladypoodle (May 2, 2016)

Spotted this on the clearance bin for 50% off it's original price


----------



## astrangeone (May 2, 2016)

Finally gave in and bought an Anker usb 3.0 card reader and got my case and my glass screen protector in for my galaxy tab.  The Anker card reader is amazing, even though my set up is seriously annoying (I just have two usb ports and I have to unplug my mouse every time I want to use it)...


----------



## Daggot (May 2, 2016)

Just a new game. I'm also considering buying a Raspberry pi model B so I can build a dreamPi.


----------



## Shadowfied (May 2, 2016)

Daggot said:


> Just a new game. I'm also considering buying a Raspberry pi model B so I can build a dreamPi.


Nice!

I'm gonna be getting a Pi myself today actually (Perfect timing, I have a job interview at a store that sells them ) for various projects.

Also, mailman just dropped by and left me this;





A replacement capture card for my Old 3DS. THANK YOU Loopy. Seriously, bless this man. If any of ya'll are considering getting a 3DS capture card at any point, use Loopy. His support has been incredible and I almost feel bad for the free repair and replacement that he has given me.


----------



## Shadowfied (May 2, 2016)

Actually ended up getting 2 B^)






They are Pi 3 Model B's

And a little something to drink


----------



## Shadowfied (May 2, 2016)

Also since I got my capture card back I made another hobo mod





Now my Old 3DS fits in the CPP even with the casing of the capture card on


----------



## teegeeack (May 2, 2016)

got new headphones in the mail from amazon. i'm more of a pop/rock music aficionado (post-punk, indie, oldies, electro, 1960s ska...) than an audiophile. honestly, i think i have tinnitus (too many loud concerts) and my ears are just not good enough to even appreciate expensive audio equipment. so my requirements are relatively low. i like over-ear headphones because earbuds make my ears sore. i just need the sound quality to be "okay" and have clear, defined mids & treble since most of the music i listen to isn't really focused much on the bass. and i don't want to spend more than about 30-40 dollars.

*i used a pair of sony mdr-zx100* headphones for a few years, until the cable went bad (sound only coming through one side). aside from the fact that the bass was completely nonexistent on them, i thought the sound quality was okay.

read some reviews on amazon, decided that another sony headphone would probably suffice. *ordered sony mdr-v150*, which looked similar to my previous headphones, except these were described specifically as intended for DJs. they arrived in the mail, i gave them a try... and UGH YUCK BLECH. there is a little bit of bass in the sound, which is something that i didn't have at all on the old headphones. but the mids & treble, including all of the singing, sound muffled and distant. like i'm listening to my neighbor's stereo through a wall. and it seems to get *even worse* whenever the bass comes into the music. like the different frequencies are fighting for control because they can't share. i know that this is one of sony's most inexpensive products, but they still oughta be too embarrassed to put their name on something that sounds as bad as this.

i started googling the model number along with some key words and ended up finding a bunch of reviews & forum threads on other sites where people describe *the same crappy sound that i'm hearing.* my ears probably can't tell the difference *between high end and super high end* speakers, but i can certainly hear the difference *between mediocre and just plain terrible.* i suppose it's my fault for just skimming through amazon customer reviews and trusting their consensus on a purchase. 'cause really. it seems like the average person that writes an amazon customer review is a moron without any taste or standards.

now i'm a little bit conflicted about whether i will settle for bad sound (until this one eventually wears out & breaks in a couple years), or try to do better research and take another gamble.


----------



## Flood (May 3, 2016)

Daggot said:


> Just a new game. I'm also considering buying a Raspberry pi model B so I can build a dreamPi.


That ad is hilarious. Did it come inside the game case?


----------



## astrangeone (May 3, 2016)

Picked up a new black n3DS XL.  Flipping it on the local flea market/whatever.

Picked up another A Link Between Worlds 3DS XL, just in case mine ever breaks.


----------



## VinsCool (May 3, 2016)

teegeeack said:


> got new headphones in the mail from amazon. i'm more of a pop/rock music aficionado (post-punk, indie, oldies, electro, 1960s ska...) than an audiophile. honestly, i think i have tinnitus (too many loud concerts) and my ears are just not good enough to even appreciate expensive audio equipment. so my requirements are relatively low. i like over-ear headphones because earbuds make my ears sore. i just need the sound quality to be "okay" and have clear, defined mids & treble since most of the music i listen to isn't really focused much on the bass. and i don't want to spend more than about 30-40 dollars.
> 
> *i used a pair of sony mdr-zx100* headphones for a few years, until the cable went bad (sound only coming through one side). aside from the fact that the bass was completely nonexistent on them, i thought the sound quality was okay.
> 
> ...


I've got myself the Sony MDR V55 and those are very good. Maybe these would be good for you.


----------



## Joe88 (May 3, 2016)

got 2x 43" LED tv's for $250 each


----------



## Daggot (May 3, 2016)

Flood said:


> That ad is hilarious. Did it come inside the game case?


It came in the box it shipped in and was bundled around a coupon for playasia. I think its an ad by the seller.


----------



## Ace_Axel (May 4, 2016)

Got a sweet deal on a 1st edition box of Super Dungeon Explore


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 4, 2016)

Well, I got myself an wifi usb card(for kali linux), a 128 GB microsd and a legit copy of half life


----------



## ladypoodle (May 5, 2016)

Bought them so I can bring them when I leave to Alaska in a few weeks


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (May 5, 2016)

A little late to the game but I just bought a nvidia shield tv. Been tinkering with it all day. Haven't even tried gaming on it yet


----------



## emmanu888 (May 5, 2016)

Recently got both Babymetal albums and a new pair of Sony MDR-XB950 because i broke my last pair which were also MDR-XB950 and because i love how much bass i get with these headphones


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2016)

Got myself a new phone, an LG G Stylo, IPS screen, 5.7", way better than my last one  

Also got Temperglass screen protector and a case to protect it






Also, the carpet is over 20 years old, it's in bad shape so disregard that XD


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2016)

I paid $200 on my credit card. I really need to stop buying junk online


----------



## Shadowfied (May 5, 2016)

emmanu888 said:


> Recently got both Babymetal albums and a new pair of Sony MDR-XB950 because i broke my last pair which were also MDR-XB950 and because i love how much bass i get with these headphones


Babymetal is love


----------



## Lycan911 (May 5, 2016)

Found 8 more baby bunnies in the rabbit shed, and it seems like they were born last night or this morning, as they are still bald. Gonna a pic once they get some fur, I don't wanna get banned for posting nude bunnies :|

Also, that brings the number of rabbits I have up to 18.
3 grown-up, 3 medium-small, 4 small and 8 tiny.

I gotta separate the male one from the females, the guy's on a humping spree ._.


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 5, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Found 8 more baby bunnies in the rabbit shed, and it seems like they were born last night or this morning, as they are still bald. Gonna a pic once they get some fur, I don't wanna get banned for posting nude bunnies :|
> 
> Also, that brings the number of rabbits I have up to 18.
> 3 grown-up, 3 medium-small, 4 small and 8 tiny.
> ...


Pm me those pics they must be adorable (^‿^)


----------



## pbanj (May 5, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Found 8 more baby bunnies in the rabbit shed, and it seems like they were born last night or this morning, as they are still bald. Gonna a pic once they get some fur, I don't wanna get banned for posting nude bunnies :|
> 
> Also, that brings the number of rabbits I have up to 18.
> 3 grown-up, 3 medium-small, 4 small and 8 tiny.
> ...


You can't hear him doing it because of his cotton balls


----------



## Blaze163 (May 5, 2016)

Cleared out my DVD shelf of anything that's available on Netflix, since owning the DVDs is just overkill at that point. Ended up with a huge bag of stuff, dragged it down to CEX and finally upgraded my 3DS XL to a New 3DS XL. And still had exchange credit left over. Zero cash spent at all. A situation I will certainly reverse as soon as my data restoration is finished (licenses transferred but not the actual games so I'm refreshing from my laptop's backup) and I can get onto the eShop to grab all the Super Nintendo games. RELEASE STAR WING, DAMN IT!


----------



## pbanj (May 5, 2016)

Blaze163 said:


> Cleared out my DVD shelf of anything that's available on Netflix, since owning the DVDs is just overkill at that point. Ended up with a huge bag of stuff, dragged it down to CEX and finally upgraded my 3DS XL to a New 3DS XL. And still had exchange credit left over. Zero cash spent at all. A situation I will certainly reverse as soon as my data restoration is finished (licenses transferred but not the actual games so I'm refreshing from my laptop's backup) and I can get onto the eShop to grab all the Super Nintendo games. RELEASE STAR WING, DAMN IT!


The real question is did you hack it?


----------



## Shadowfied (May 5, 2016)

Blaze163 said:


> Cleared out my DVD shelf of anything that's available on Netflix, since owning the DVDs is just overkill at that point. Ended up with a huge bag of stuff, dragged it down to CEX and finally upgraded my 3DS XL to a New 3DS XL. And still had exchange credit left over. Zero cash spent at all. A situation I will certainly reverse as soon as my data restoration is finished (licenses transferred but not the actual games so I'm refreshing from my laptop's backup) and I can get onto the eShop to grab all the Super Nintendo games. RELEASE STAR WING, DAMN IT!


>DVD
XDDDDDD
I would toss all of those out anyway :> infavourofbluraynotnecessarilydigital
Also, Netflix content isn't permanent, shit there expire all the time.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2016)

got a galaxy s7


----------



## astrangeone (May 5, 2016)

Getting a new 64 gb sd card to hack an o3DS for a friend.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 5, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> >DVD
> XDDDDDD
> I would toss all of those out anyway :> infavourofbluraynotnecessarilydigital
> Also, Netflix content isn't permanent, shit there expire all the time.



To be fair most of it is stuff that's been on Netflix for a long time, the permenant fixtures like House and Red Dwarf. Nothing I'll miss any time soon either way.



pbanj said:


> The real question is did you hack it?



I've only just got home, I'm still transferring my old games back. The licenses transferred over but the data didn't, that would have taken forever in the store before I handed over my old model. Refreshing the games from a backup on my laptop while it recharges. I'll look into hacking it some other time if I see any advantage in it, but to be honest the game I wanted more than  anything was Xenoblade Chronicles, which was only £20 in store.


----------



## pbanj (May 5, 2016)

Blaze163 said:


> To be fair most of it is stuff that's been on Netflix for a long time, the permenant fixtures like House and Red Dwarf. Nothing I'll miss any time soon either way.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only just got home, I'm still transferring my old games back. The licenses transferred over but the data didn't, that would have taken forever in the store before I handed over my old model. Refreshing the games from a backup on my laptop while it recharges. I'll look into hacking it some other time if I see any advantage in it, but to be honest the game I wanted more than  anything was Xenoblade Chronicles, which was only £20 in store.


Injected snes games, no need to wait on Nintendo to release the ones you want.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 5, 2016)

pbanj said:


> Injected snes games, no need to wait on Nintendo to release the ones you want.



Might be worth a look then, assuming I ever get this bloody transfer to work. I think I bollocksed it up a bit. My profile is transferred, my themes, etc. But none of my games or apps are showing up. I've just re-formatted the card and am transferring the data back from my laptop's backup, but I may have selected the wrong option or something during the transfer. I was doing it in store since I was trading my old model in to complete the sale. Worst case scenario I've checked, all my games are on my eShop download list so I can always re-download everything, it'll just take for-fucking-ever since I have a shit-tonne of games, a lot of bigger ones like Hyrule Warriors, SMT IV, etc. Might just leave it downloading on Sleep Mode overnight or something if this transfer doesn't work.


----------



## pbanj (May 5, 2016)

Blaze163 said:


> Might be worth a look then, assuming I ever get this bloody transfer to work. I think I bollocksed it up a bit. My profile is transferred, my themes, etc. But none of my games or apps are showing up. I've just re-formatted the card and am transferring the data back from my laptop's backup, but I may have selected the wrong option or something during the transfer. I was doing it in store since I was trading my old model in to complete the sale. Worst case scenario I've checked, all my games are on my eShop download list so I can always re-download everything, it'll just take for-fucking-ever since I have a shit-tonne of games, a lot of bigger ones like Hyrule Warriors, SMT IV, etc. Might just leave it downloading on Sleep Mode overnight or something if this transfer doesn't work.


If you selected PC transfer what ur doing should work. If you turned it on without the Nintendo 3ds folder it was looking for it prob made a new one and that's why they are not showing up


----------



## Blaze163 (May 5, 2016)

pbanj said:


> If you selected PC transfer what ur doing should work. If you turned it on without the Nintendo 3ds folder it was looking for it prob made a new one and that's why they are not showing up



I transferred via wifi but selected minimum transfer to save time since I was in store and it was close to closing. My account has transferred over, my themes are working, my folder setup is as it was, but all the folders are empty. If the format and retransfer doesn't work then I'll just redownload everything over the weekend, I have Xenoblade and my physical purchases to keep me amused anyway.


----------



## pbanj (May 5, 2016)

Blaze163 said:


> I transferred via wifi but selected minimum transfer to save time since I was in store and it was close to closing. My account has transferred over, my themes are working, my folder setup is as it was, but all the folders are empty. If the format and retransfer doesn't work then I'll just redownload everything over the weekend, I have Xenoblade and my physical purchases to keep me amused anyway.


Well seeing as its fresh without any games it would be a good time to hack it, nothing really to backup


----------



## Blaze163 (May 5, 2016)

pbanj said:


> Well seeing as its fresh without any games it would be a good time to hack it, nothing really to backup



I'll look into it over the weekend. I have to be up early tomorrow for work so I'm just hoping to get it working and fully charged for the inevitable tidal wave of boredom that is my daily life.

Data transfer worked perfectly, all my games are restored to full working order. And MY GOD Hyrule Warriors runs silky smooth on the new hardware. Never been much of a framerate whore, provided a game is fun I generally don't care for the technicals. But even I have to admit that the new hardware is a significant improvement over the old models. Having the circle nub available for camera control instead of that bulky-ass Circle Pad Pro is a great upgrade. Now to play Xenoblade until my thumbs bleed


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 6, 2016)

I got a new computer table; looks awesome.


----------



## ladypoodle (May 6, 2016)

This game is a daily deal and looks very interesting!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Found 8 more baby bunnies in the rabbit shed, and it seems like they were born last night or this morning, as they are still bald. Gonna a pic once they get some fur, I don't wanna get banned for posting nude bunnies :|
> 
> Also, that brings the number of rabbits I have up to 18.
> 3 grown-up, 3 medium-small, 4 small and 8 tiny.
> ...



You are not going to get banned for posting newborn rabbits. Tell you what I will even post some naked birds, ones even with cock in the name.


Anyway that is a lot of rabbits. Hopefully you get a good stew out of it.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 6, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> You are not going to get banned for posting newborn rabbits. Tell you what I will even post some naked birds, ones even with cock in the name.
> 
> 
> Anyway that is a lot of rabbits. Hopefully you get a good stew out of it.



Would you make a stew out of your dog?


----------



## RedDragonEmperor (May 6, 2016)

Pre-ordered a Persona 5 Anniversary Edition from Japan which cost me about 140$. My wallet looks so barren.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Would you make a stew out of your dog?


Dogs are more carnivores than not and they tend not to be the tastiest to eat, not to mention it probably gets injected with all sorts of stuff that makes eating it a more troubling prospect (it is what troubles a lot of horse and donkey meat sales). I have no problems eating animals that were once nominally pets though. No sense wasting meat.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 6, 2016)

Took a pic of my baby bunnies, most of the newborns are under the fluffy ones, warming up, but you can still see some pink butts on the pic


----------



## Shadowfied (May 6, 2016)

Yaaay! My new capture card arrived! My good old Intensity Pro has slowly been dying (I'll miss you buddy <3) and it's been driving me crazy, and it didn't do 1080p60 so it was time for a new one. Opted for Aver's LGX because of how insanely affordable it is, and I wanted an external device this time so I can use it with my laptop as well 











Yeah, kinda wish it wasn't so SUPER XTREME HYPER GAMINGXX LENSFLARE CALL OF DUTY MOUNTAIN DEW XXXX but it works REALLY well. Exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2016)

new samsung LED 1080p display, triple screen setup FTW


----------



## mgrev (May 6, 2016)

Switched to this from my galaxy s6. feelsgoodman.jpg (picture was taken with the 6p, and scaled down to 1436x1920 on a pc)


----------



## YugamiSekai (May 7, 2016)

Had another $15 Google Play card I didn't even know about.  Got Human Japanese.


----------



## pbanj (May 7, 2016)

mgrev said:


> View attachment 48146
> Switched to this from my galaxy s6. feelsgoodman.jpg (picture was taken with the 6p, and scaled down to 1436x1920 on a pc)


Make sure you get a good case for it. I heard they bend easy.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

I got some cold drinks.
Temperature is great.


----------



## YugamiSekai (May 7, 2016)

Had a $15 Google Play card I didn't even know about.  Just got Human Japanese.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> Had a $15 Google Play card I didn't even know about.  Just got Human Japanese.


We know, there is no need to post it twice


----------



## mgrev (May 7, 2016)

pbanj said:


> Make sure you get a good case for it. I heard they bend easy.


"bend", you mean break in half?


----------



## Xen0 (May 7, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Also since I got my capture card back I made another hobo mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you just take this picture on your cat?


----------



## mgrev (May 7, 2016)

Xen0 said:


> Did you just take this picture on your cat?


what do you think? that is a whale!


----------



## Shadowfied (May 7, 2016)

Xen0 said:


> Did you just take this picture on your cat?


Yes  She is always on my lap, if I were to lift her down she would jump back up again


----------



## chavosaur (May 7, 2016)

MMMOOOOOMMMM


----------



## pbanj (May 7, 2016)

mgrev said:


> "bend", you mean break in half?


Yes


----------



## mgrev (May 7, 2016)

pbanj said:


> Yes


I always use a case though. i am not using it yet (i haven't even taken off the plastic wrapping, yet i already have a custom recovery+cm13 installed ). I am waiting for my tempered glass and case to come in the mail


----------



## pbanj (May 7, 2016)

mgrev said:


> I always use a case though. i am not using it yet (i haven't even taken off the plastic wrapping, yet i already have a custom recovery+cm13 installed ). I am waiting for my tempered glass and case to come in the mail


I got this brand for the wifes 5x not sure if they make ones for the 6p. But they feel the best out of all the other brands I have used on other phones

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B014SO4PPE/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DinohScene (May 7, 2016)

Got a wireless receiver for 360 controllers for me lappy.
finally can play me some Rocket League <З


----------



## ladypoodle (May 8, 2016)

Treated my sister with some ramen.


Spoiler











Bought these rubber coasters (for us), Steam card for mine and a clear file (for her friend). Then decided to grab this used copy of Hokuto Musou (been wanting this game SO BAD).


Spoiler












Then used my steam card for these sweet games.







And that's it for now! No more buying anything next week. Gonna start packing for my flight on Friday.


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2016)

A late birthday cake at my sister's, and a $20 PSN card.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 8, 2016)

Cubic Ninja for $35
My fridge is barren and I've literally been dying of hunger and for a cup of Earl Grey but fuck it I have CFW on my O3DS now.


----------



## weatMod (May 8, 2016)

mgrev said:


> View attachment 48146
> Switched to this from my galaxy s6. feelsgoodman.jpg (picture was taken with the 6p, and scaled down to 1436x1920 on a pc)


did you get the gateway wrap? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skin-Decal-...835750?hash=item3f62576aa6:g:p0UAAOSwn9lXKghx


----------



## Real_Redwolf (May 8, 2016)

I've just pirated legally obtained:
Sonic Generations (3DS version)
New Super Mario Bros. 2
That new Kirby-Robot-Game-Thing

I'm gonna have fun night!


----------



## mgrev (May 8, 2016)

weatMod said:


> did you get the gateway wrap?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skin-Decal-...835750?hash=item3f62576aa6:g:p0UAAOSwn9lXKghx


Lol that's pretty nice. Will probably brick my phone though


----------



## EarlAB (May 8, 2016)

ladypoodle said:


> Spotted this on the clearance bin for 50% off it's original price.
> -snip-




I see you live on the west coast, sir. lol
Anyways, I recently got a wet shit that took way too long to clean.


----------



## mgrev (May 8, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I see you live on the west coast, sir. lol
> Anyways, I recently got a wet shit that took way too long to clean.


uhm what?


----------



## EarlAB (May 8, 2016)

Should I have taken pictures?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 8, 2016)

I've heard you cannot polish a turd, but you can roll it in glitter.


----------



## pbanj (May 8, 2016)

Got this in the other day


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 8, 2016)

i bought 2 new Pirelli tryes for my car. £210


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 8, 2016)

[^Blark^] said:


>


What the hell? An SD card with integrated WLAN? How big is the battery?


----------



## pbanj (May 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> What the hell? An SD card with integrated WLAN? How big is the battery?


They use the device for power. They have been around for ages.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 8, 2016)

pbanj said:


> They use the device for power. They have been around for ages.


I must be living under a rock then.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> What the hell? An SD card with integrated WLAN? How big is the battery?



I use the ezshare version which you plug your own micro sd card into:


----------



## pwsincd (May 8, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Got myself a new phone, an LG G Stylo, IPS screen, 5.7", way better than my last one
> 
> Also got Temperglass screen protector and a case to protect it
> 
> ...


lol @ carpet i was looking more at the keyboard dust hehe


----------



## pbanj (May 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I must be living under a rock then.


Yup they have been around for over 5 years at this point
Edit:
Just googled it and they first came to market around 2007.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 8, 2016)

@ComeTurismO congrats on 6000 posts in your thread xD


----------



## Aether Lion (May 8, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Finally gave in and bought an Anker usb 3.0 card reader and got my case and my glass screen protector in for my galaxy tab.  The Anker card reader is amazing, even though my set up is seriously annoying (I just have two usb ports and I have to unplug my mouse every time I want to use it)...


A cheap USB hub from the dollar store would save your life.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 8, 2016)

ladypoodle said:


> Treated my sister with some ramen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



authentic ramen! yum!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2016)

Went on a bit of a book buying spree today and over the last week or so. Science and engineering is of course the focus, along with the occasional old cook book
I don't think I am out more than £15 for all you see there, and a chunk of that was because I decided to give more to a couple round the corner selling some of the engineering books than they were asking (the pile on the right they wanted £2 for but I went for £5). The engineering drawing book though is amazing -- I am not one for CAD or design but this thing is almost more applied engineering (albeit for 1964 and started earlier), its section on gears is possibly one of the best I have read. A few of those maths ones (the spines having vanished) are late 1800s as well which is going to make for interesting reading, I don't think I have ever really gone back that far in seeing how and what maths was taught. Probably the usual story of some old guy died and books went to an auction, in this case it seemed to be some old Polish speaking (there were some lovely looking old Polish story books in the boxes but I don't speak/read it and don't care to dip my toe into the reseller pond) very religious chemical/geological engineer I guess that came up in the 1920s though 1940s, so possibly a family.
On a related note does anybody know why 1960s books have the sleeve the opposite way around? Every other book I have has either so you can read it normally when it is standing up or if the front cover is facing up then the spine is the right way up, seemingly not some of those though.




 
I will however have to figure out somewhere to store them all as things are getting pretty packed around here
 
 

Oh and however many years on this is I finally got a little screen for my projector for £2. Actually a nice sparkly projector sheet which is nice, however I am going to need to clean it up first.

I was proud of myself too as I managed to resist the temptation to get more auger bits, for months there were none and now there are loads of nice ones.


----------



## weatMod (May 8, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Lol that's pretty nice. Will probably brick my phone though


yeah i want  a 6p in silver too
i thought i would be able to find a better deal on one by now though, i saw some that are from texas that say refurb but in perfect condition
 ,i really like the r2d2 skin


----------



## mgrev (May 8, 2016)

weatMod said:


> yeah i want  a 6p in silver too
> i thought i would be able to find a better deal on one by now though, i saw some that are from texas that say refurb but in perfect condition
> ,i really like the r2d2 skin


I have the graphite 128 GB model


----------



## Lycan911 (May 9, 2016)

Finally got WarioWare Touched on My Nintendo


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (May 9, 2016)

.


----------



## Harumyne (May 9, 2016)

So I have money again... uh oh.

Some Aspex rose tint shades (According to science™ makes the world 69% happier)





And some new boardies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And last but certainly not least some _truffles!
_
@mech Dat signature..


----------



## Dorimori (May 9, 2016)

I bought a new WiFi adapter and some Cherry Limeade Sunkist. Let's hope I don't fall onto this adapter.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 10, 2016)

Bought a new capture card (HD60 Pro). my current one was a little outdated. This has a lag free passthrough and seemed to have gotten really good reviews which I found to be a big plus. I also purchased a ASUS VG248QE monitor to eliminate some lag. trying to get my framemeister setup going to start recording some better quality videos.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Bought a new capture card (HD60 Pro). my current one was a little outdated. This has a lag free passthrough and seemed to have gotten really good reviews which I found to be a big plus. I also purchased a ASUS VG248QE monitor to eliminate some lag. trying to get my framemeister setup going to start recording some better quality videos.


Nice! You have a YT channel?


----------



## Flood (May 10, 2016)

Nyanners said:


> So I have money again... uh oh.
> 
> Some Aspex rose tint shades (According to science™ makes the world 69% happier)
> 
> ...


Sick shades!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Nice! You have a YT channel?


yeah but not much on there yet.
Thomas83Lin


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 10, 2016)

A benchpress.


----------



## vayanui8 (May 11, 2016)

Picked up an Xbone controller for windows. my wired 360 controller kept disconnecting so I needed to get a replacement


----------



## exangel (May 11, 2016)

I got a new desk, chair, and built myself a new computer.  
Skylake i7 6700K
MSI Z170A Gaming M7 Motherboard
16 GB G.Skill DDR4 PC2400 RAM
512GB M.2 Samsung 950 SSD 
5TB Toshiba 7200RPM HDD
Corsair 750w Modular PSU
LG Blu-Ray Burner
Thermaltake Versa H34 ATX Case w/Window

Radeon 7970 OC (extracted from my old PC to save money)
Acer 25" 1440p display



Spoiler


















I named the computer Jasmine and it's running Windows 10.


----------



## Shadowfied (May 11, 2016)

mech said:


> I use the ezshare version which you plug your own micro sd card into:



Does that adapter really work decently? Feels insane that it'd just cost 20 bucks. Feels like it'd be a much wider used thing if it actually worked well.



TheKawaiiDesu said:


> View attachment 48504
> I finally received my Blanc figure



Nice!


----------



## Armadillo (May 11, 2016)

New suspension forks, as after nearly 5 years my previous set have seen better days.

2016 reba rl 
crown lockout
15mm axle.


----------



## Drona (May 11, 2016)

I need to buy a notebook.

(See Zero Time dilemma thread).


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 11, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Does that adapter really work decently? Feels insane that it'd just cost 20 bucks. Feels like it'd be a much wider used thing if it actually worked well.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!



works fine for me on 5.3.2.


----------



## Depravo (May 11, 2016)

...and thus my MCU movie Blu-ray collection is (currently) complete.


----------



## Shadowfied (May 11, 2016)

mech said:


> works fine for me on 5.3.2.


I mean generally, just as a device. Does it actually have decent speeds and reliability?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 11, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> I mean generally, just as a device. Does it actually have decent speeds and reliability?



i just use it to load the exploit without having to have my wiiU connected to a PC/phone etc.


----------



## Shadowfied (May 11, 2016)

mech said:


> i just use it to load the exploit without having to have my wiiU connected to a PC/phone etc.


What transfer speeds does it reach?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 11, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> What transfer speeds does it reach?



what ever micro SD card you plug into it lol, its just a pass-through.


----------



## Shadowfied (May 11, 2016)

mech said:


> what ever micro SD card you plug into it lol, its just a pass-through.


Yeah but I mean, can't you move files to and from it across wifi? That's the only reason I was interested in it at all lmao, and I guess therefore I wasn't expecting much.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 11, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Yeah but I mean, can't you move files to and from it across wifi? That's the only reason I was interested in it at all lmao, and I guess therefore I wasn't expecting much.



i'll be honest i haven't tried, i just launch web page exploits through it so my wii U doesn't have to connect to my router.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 12, 2016)

MH3 Tri
Wii Classic Controller pro  

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chickenhunterx (May 12, 2016)

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B015R...op+gtx+980&dpPl=1&dpID=413VOt6f1KL&ref=plSrch

I also got bat guts on my truck.... poor little bugger


----------



## mgrev (May 12, 2016)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 


A Kawasaki KX 250F 2014 model. (used for 55 Hours)


----------



## mgrev (May 12, 2016)

Anyone interrested in me posting a video (on youtube or something) of me riding it?


----------



## Lycan911 (May 12, 2016)

Got the new Bravely Second theme from My Nintendo. I don't even like these "Bravely" games, gut the theme was cheap and it has nice music, so I decided to get it anyway xD


----------



## Scarlet (May 12, 2016)

Bought another 3DS off a user here :3 Got a lovely capture card in it, PLUS it's Japanese so I can finALLY GET MAIDO HANAFUDA SINCE NOBODY HAS DUMPED IT IN THE FOUR YEARS SINCE ITS RELEASE.


Spoiler: le console pictures
















i promise i dont have problems with buying things. . .


----------



## mgrev (May 12, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Bought another 3DS off a user here :3 Got a lovely capture card in it, PLUS it's Japanese so I can finALLY GET MAIDO HANAFUDA SINCE NOBODY HAS DUMPED IT IN THE FOUR YEARS SINCE ITS RELEASE.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: le console pictures
> ...


dump it and upload it to the iso site.


----------



## Scarlet (May 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> dump it and upload it to the iso site.


I plan on it :3 I even made a post saying I'd pay for the damn game if somebody bought it on a Japoon 3DS, but nope. Ah well, it shall be mine soon™
(assuming i dont brick it installing a9lh for the umpteenth time)


----------



## mgrev (May 12, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> I plan on it :3 I even made a post saying I'd pay for the damn game if somebody bought it on a Japoon 3DS, but nope. Ah well, it shall be mine soon™
> (assuming i dont brick it installing a9lh for the umpteenth time)


but you have a hardmod


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (May 12, 2016)

.


----------



## Scarlet (May 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> but you have a hardmod


That's a capture card, not hard mod ^^


----------



## mgrev (May 12, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I just bought the N3DS + New Style Boutique bundle at a local store, since it was pretty cheap (90 euros instead of 189). I'll install A9LH on it and it'll be the christmas gift for my little sister this year


that IS cheap!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ScarletKohaku said:


> That's a capture card, not hard mod ^^


/me :facepalm:


----------



## jDSX (May 12, 2016)

and skylanders at a garage sale.


----------



## Lucar (May 13, 2016)

I made a purchase.



Spoiler: Purchase



























EDIT: Images are potato quality.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (May 13, 2016)

Just got my brand new copy of The Biggest Loser for DS. Time for some downgrading


----------



## pbanj (May 13, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## Kithron (May 13, 2016)

Just got Stellaris via Steam. Wanted to play this game for few days now.


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2016)

I got a $20 Eshop card yesterday. I got Yoshi's Story and Zelda: Phentom Hourglas with it


----------



## pbanj (May 14, 2016)

was $3



Spoiler


----------



## DKB (May 14, 2016)

Overwatch for PC.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 14, 2016)

Me very happy 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/hp-15-6...lack/4481400.p?id=1219751654199&skuId=4481400

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostLatte (May 14, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2016)

Wtf wtf wtf wtf I got yet another tax refund! Damn I'm rich.


----------



## Supster131 (May 14, 2016)

Let's see if what people told me is actually true.


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Let's see if what people told me is actually true.


Now we can play with power!

Yes!!!


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2016)

I bought a Moto X Play, and switched operator from Telus to Videotron.
Finally. Unlimited plan and 2GB of LTE internet!


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 14, 2016)

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Holy shit! I fucking want this t-shirt!


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Holy shit! I fucking want this t-shirt!


$5 JCPenney's

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## pwsincd (May 14, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


dodgy socks


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 14, 2016)

Seagate Expansion 4TB Desktop External Hard Drive for 89€


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 15, 2016)

Bought a cheap capture card for $25 off of ebay, claims it could record PS4/Xboner/WiiU at 1080p60fps through a usb stick, will see how it fares.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> dodgy socks


I would not have pegged you as a dedicated follower of fashion, however I must confess I noticed too.
We should be nice to Pippi though.

As for the thread in question then I did not learn since last time and continued to buy books, or in this case a book from a very odd car boot sale I went to during the week. I also reshuffled my book stack so now my room smells of old books and old tools.



 
Some of the contents


 
The lathe section is actually better than a lot proper engineering books I have





 

Its section on old soldering methods was worth the price of admission alone. I see the irons of such an era in boxes of old tools from time to time but have thus far not been tempted and reading that I probably never will be.

£1 for that. Did also get a nice plane hone so I do not have to continue using my chisel hone which is great for chisels but not go great for planes. Oh and I found a nice electric motor on the street but I still have to test that.


----------



## Shadowfied (May 15, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> Bought a cheap capture card for $25 off of ebay, claims it could record PS4/Xboner/WiiU at 1080p60fps through a usb stick, will see how it fares.


25 bucks? 1080p60 on a stick? Calling bs already.
Does it also claim to do it through composite? 
Got a link?


----------



## OctopusRift (May 15, 2016)

i5-6600k

_ ＨＩＴＡＣＨＩ ＷＡＮＤ _


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

A big bag of Chili Heatwave Doritos? I haven't really been anywhere recently.


----------



## mgrev (May 15, 2016)

OctopusRift said:


> i5-6600k
> 
> _ ＨＩＴＡＣＨＩ ＷＡＮＤ _


dat smexy skylake cpu. Just wondering, are you going to buy the gtx 1070 when it launches


----------



## OctopusRift (May 15, 2016)

mgrev said:


> dat smexy skylake cpu. Just wondering, are you going to buy the gtx 1070 when it launches


If I can afford it yeh.


----------



## Sheimi (May 16, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2016)

I got these from a garage sale the other day


----------



## Shadowfied (May 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 49400


Nice stuff. The GREATEST HITS cover breaks my heart though. I seriously hope they never ever do this shit on future generations. They just fucking ruin the covers. In Europe at least, a non essentials copy of Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD Remix is impossible to find.
Also, those retarded ugly gross fucking platinum covers for the PS3, you know, these, and EVEN FUCKING WORSE. STOP SHITTING ON THE ARTWORK.
Rant over.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 16, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> 25 bucks? 1080p60 on a stick? Calling bs already.
> Does it also claim to do it through composite?
> Got a link?



My bad, 1080/30, but still. 
It's called ezcap tv hd recorder or something, and no, hdmi.


----------



## Shadowfied (May 16, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> My bad, 1080/30, but still.
> It's called ezcap tv hd recorder or something, and no, hdmi.


Do you really mean stick though? I've never seen an HD capture device on just a stick..


----------



## AquaTornado (May 16, 2016)

Bought a bottle of water, a banana a plum, an apple and a New 3DS XL


----------



## leshracbelmont (May 16, 2016)

- a GPD XD 32 GB;
- a 128 GB micro sd;
- an HDMI cable;
- chips;
- beer.


----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2016)

AquaTornado said:


> Bought a bottle of water, a banana a plum, an apple and a New 3DS XL


That's Tsuna from Reborn right? Welcome to the temp!

Just got a stunning white cake.


----------



## AquaTornado (May 16, 2016)

nxwing said:


> That's Tsuna from Reborn right? Welcome to the temp!
> 
> Just got a stunning white cake.


Yeeess it is! Thanks for the welcome, I might make an introduction sooner or later.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 16, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Do you really mean stick though? I've never seen an HD capture device on just a stick..



By stick I mean it records to a stick (usb).


----------



## Lycan911 (May 16, 2016)

AquaTornado said:


> Bought a bottle of water, a banana a plum, an apple and a New 3DS XL


That escalated quickly xD


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 16, 2016)

Bought Doom on steam.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 16, 2016)

I might be getting project Diva X for the vita later today


----------



## Supster131 (May 16, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I might be getting project Diva X for the vita later today


It's already out? :o what?! Gonna have to buy it too then.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 16, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> It's already out? :o what?! Gonna have to buy it too then.


It's been out in Japan for awhile. It's not coming to 'Murica until fall.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 16, 2016)

Another SD Card that'll probably die after 2 writes.


----------



## AquaTornado (May 16, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Another SD Card that'll probably die after 2 writes.
> View attachment 49492


Lol literally just got one too


----------



## Shadowfied (May 16, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Another SD Card that'll probably die after 2 writes.
> View attachment 49492


Just wondering, why that brand?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 17, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Just wondering, why that brand?


Since it was the only brand I could find offline that did 32gb cards. I don't buy SD cards online.


----------



## Supster131 (May 17, 2016)

I got bored of the stock Smash Bros stages so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
and I had enough gold coins on My Nintendo for Super Mario 64 so why not?


----------



## PolarKoala (May 17, 2016)

I bought the German version of 'When Marnie Was There', referred to as Erinnungen an Marnie, on Amazon a few months ago. I don't speak German, I just really like that movie. I thought it would be cool to hear all the different audio tracks.


----------



## nxwing (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 18, 2016)

Bargain.

(As if I didn't own enough ports of Rayman 2)


----------



## Catastrophic (May 19, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Bargain.
> View attachment 49762
> (As if I didn't own enough ports of Rayman 2)


I'm surprised they even bothered putting it on shelf for that cheap.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 19, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> I'm surprised they even bothered putting it on shelf for that cheap.


I'm even more surprised that someone would trade it in for 1p.


----------



## Catastrophic (May 19, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I'm even more surprised that someone would trade it in for 1p.
> View attachment 49825


God bless the random Rayman 2 distributor.


----------



## astrangeone (May 19, 2016)

Finally caved and bought an circle pad pro XL/LL.  Love Amazon.ca to bits and I don't have to worry about picking up an 3DS XL any time soon.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 19, 2016)

Going to install this later 







Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarlet (May 19, 2016)

Despite already playing it in weeb language, I got this today :333


----------



## Grim Ripper (May 19, 2016)

Bought these from a friend today. 
Ds phat + Gba SP tribal edition + Pokemon Leaf Green = 20€


----------



## DinohScene (May 19, 2016)

Omg omg omg yaaaay~
This came in today~


----------



## VinsCool (May 19, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Omg omg omg yaaaay~
> This came in today~


Post a pic in tempers thread nao


----------



## DinohScene (May 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Post a pic in tempers thread nao



Stalker!!!
Will do in the weekend~
Bonus in the pic, Thor is wearing me Len one c:


----------



## VinsCool (May 19, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Stalker!!!
> Will do in the weekend~
> Bonus in the pic, Thor is wearing me Len one c:


Post the duo then!


----------



## jDSX (May 20, 2016)

FINALLY CAME!!


----------



## BurningDesire (May 20, 2016)

jDSX said:


> View attachment 50038
> 
> FINALLY CAME!!


You going to join the A9LH master race?


----------



## jDSX (May 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> You going to join the A9LH master race?



Haha not yet I still have to get some stuff worked out first before I can go crazy but squee I cannot contain my hype!


----------



## BurningDesire (May 20, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Haha not yet I still have to get some stuff worked out first before I can go crazy but squee I cannot contain my hype!


I am going to apply to a job again under a diff account. I need money xD so I can post here again lmao


----------



## AquaTornado (May 20, 2016)

jDSX said:


> View attachment 50038
> 
> FINALLY CAME!!


Im so happy for ya! 
Still awaiting my Sky3DS+, was meant to come today actually.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 20, 2016)

jDSX said:


> View attachment 50038
> 
> FINALLY CAME!!



You're making me jelly with the sd cards...


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (May 20, 2016)

.


----------



## vayanui8 (May 20, 2016)

Picked up Trails in the Sky SC


----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (May 21, 2016)

Got me a 360 wireless adapter for PC c:
Also, me Axents came in today!
Wasn't home so got to pick it up on monday~


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 22, 2016)

Preordered Pokemon Moon Last week
I re bought from a different seller on ebay Dragon Quest 5 and 6 for the super famicom. got them last week for $11.
Bought on ebay a retron 5 for $125 last month on the 17 it came on the 27th.
Bought Dragon Quest 3 CIB for 7.65 Canadian.
So now i have Dragon Quest 1 2 3 4 for the Famicom, Dragon Warrior 1 for the nes, Dragon Warrior 1 & 2 3 Dragon Warrior Monsters for the GBC, Dragon quest 3(when it arrives) 5 and 6 for the Super Famicom, Dragon Quest 8 for the PS2 Dragon Quest 6 and finally 9 for the DS. SO altogether 14 different copies of Dragon Quest/Warrior games.

Bought WONDER PROJECT J and Final Fantasy 6(my favorite FF game) both for the super famicom they cost me $15 together.
Bought a reproduction? snes controller for $10 in a store downtown called cheapies(they didn't have any original used controllers in stock).
Been Slowly buying some things for when i get a Leopard Gecko, going to check out a reptile store near my house tomorrow.
Just need a heat pad, a hide  i like, a good ceramic mealworm dish and find some one in Hamilton that breeds them that is not to expensive.


Spoiler


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 22, 2016)

Payed €79,99 for it. Suck on this, damn scalpers!


----------



## Grim Ripper (May 22, 2016)

Isn't that the normal price?


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 22, 2016)

Grim Ripper said:


> Isn't that the normal price?


Yes. That's why I said scalpers can suck on it because I sure as hell won't pay 200 bucks for it.


----------



## Grim Ripper (May 22, 2016)

Oh ok, nevermind then.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2016)

So near and yet so far. I go to to all sorts of second hand book shops, car boot sales, flea markets... hoping to find a somewhat modern (late 60s onwards) version of https://new.industrialpress.com/machineryhandbook or something very similar but thus far have not found it. Some might say I should get a haircut and a get real job and just buy it but I am still holding out. Today I got tantalisingly close 



Not sure of the year of this one -- it makes reference to a 1949 standard in part of it and mentions the 1914-1918 war in another (books prior to world war 2 tend to call it the war) so there is that as a baseline. For a £1 though I am not complaining, though it did seem to come out of somewhere someone smoked heavily so I am not getting the nice leather/old paper smell and instead musty book mixed with smoke.
I also got the book you see propping it up but that is less interesting, more a vocational certificate for people taking such a course. That said it was nicely practically minded rather than the heavy theory I usually see/get.

Also some cold chisels, purely because one said USSR on it. I am kind of curious to test its metal (one does not test the mettle of such things without serious safety consideration -- it might turn out of be crap metal but when it shatters the pieces are still harder than your skin and eyeballs) but I lack any decent analysis gear at this point in time. It is well known that older properly made files make fantastic knife metal but I am not sure what goes for vintage cold chisels from the USSR.


 
It was either that or get a spanner that said king dick, sadly it is probably easier to get a smile from a chef when you say spotted dick so eh.

I did also get a nice motorbike jacket for next to nothing, some nice speaker connector plates and a fishing rod holder that works wonderfully for my building levels and possibly some of the more interesting camera gear but I am not up for photographing that.

There are seriously few games out there these days, at least if I don't want sports games (I do not want sports games). I was doing OK up until last year but lately it is not good.


----------



## ars25 (May 23, 2016)

went to the local flee market and bought a gba sp ags 101 model for $10. it works all it has is cosmetic damage as it looks like they dragged it across the a sandpaper floor. hoping to sell it soon though as i have one already from when i was a kid. with this making it my 3rd sp that i have


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 23, 2016)

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarlet (May 23, 2016)

I only spent three and a half hours F5ing the damn store page too.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 23, 2016)




----------



## blindseer (May 23, 2016)

Just bought a New White PSP Go on ebay for 119.99, and Nights of Azure for the PS4. I wanted the go for portable ps1 gaming because my vita is useless in that regard.


----------



## xdarkmario (May 23, 2016)

got new screen and housing chassis for my xperia z1 who met a unfortunate accident the other day 
now ill re model her from the inside out.


----------



## nxwing (May 24, 2016)

Got a case for my PSP



Spoiler


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (May 24, 2016)

I just got a new 3ds to tinker with. I think I'm gonna hard mod it. Should be fun


----------



## Issac (May 24, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Despite already playing it in weeb language, I got this today :333





WiiUBricker said:


> Payed €79,99 for it. Suck on this, damn scalpers!


I hate you guys so much right now.


----------



## Scarlet (May 24, 2016)

Issac said:


> I hate you guys so much right now.


I'll sell it you for £140 :^)

lol joking. Despite already finishing all three routes on the weeb version, I've put 35 hours into it so far and I think I might try speedrunning it :3


----------



## Issac (May 24, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> I'll sell it you for £140 :^)
> 
> lol joking. Despite already finishing all three routes on the weeb version, I've put 35 hours into it so far and I think I might try speedrunning it :3


Nah, haha. Nintendo fucked up badly with this in my eyes. 

3 paths, where at least one HAS to be bought digitally = me losing interest... 
"But Wait! We have this edition with all three games / paths on one cart!"
Oh yeah, that's great! 
"And it's super limited so scalpers can sell it to you for a kidney and five hearts!"
Oh... So there won't be some special non-limited edition for those of us who want all three paths physically?
"Nope, lol!"


----------



## Scarlet (May 24, 2016)

Issac said:


> Nah, haha. Nintendo fucked up badly with this in my eyes.
> 
> 3 paths, where at least one HAS to be bought digitally = me losing interest...
> "But Wait! We have this edition with all three games / paths on one cart!"
> ...


Nintendo UK have a set where you buy one game with both paths digitally all as a bundle. But yeah, still gotta download the bastards.


----------



## Issac (May 24, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Nintendo UK have a set where you buy one game with both paths digitally all as a bundle. But yeah, still gotta download the bastards.


Exactly, and that's not what I want. Quite infuriating.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 25, 2016)

bought me a can of monster ultra citron and  a can of monster ultra black.
Also bought 2 cans of mountain dew kickstart 1 black cherry and 1 fruit punch.
My friend said they were like monster so i bought some to try and they are nothing like monster. They taste like a regular mountain dew.
Bought a Six button genesis controller on ebay for $3.40 waiting for it to get shipped.


When to a pet store by Walmart and Bought me a Leopard Gecko. She was $100 with a used 15 gallon(store employee says) tank(they where upgrading the tanks in the store and didnt need the old ones) and a heat lamp that im going to replace this week with a heat pad. I didnt buy one at the store because they were over priced. As soon as i got home i gave that tank a good washing, scrubbing and sanitized it. Bought 100 tiny mealworms for her to eat and some calcium powder to dust the mealworms. Also the Guy in the store gave me $20 dollars off of everything i bought because the top of the cage has a part that it melted a little because someone put a heat lamp right on top of the plastic, but the top works fine like that.


Spoiler


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Sheimi (May 25, 2016)

Bought myself a 8GB RAM Stick for this laptop. Glorious 12GB. Also, task manager says I have two more free ports. idk where those are.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 25, 2016)

Sheimi said:


> Bought myself a 8GB RAM Stick for this laptop. Glorious 12GB. Also, task manager says I have two more free ports. idk where those are.


Use CPU-Z to show what u really have

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Scarlet (May 25, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> snip


OOH I HAVE ONE OF THOSE. Super great for pretty much everything, it works on so many things!

Also I just ordered a new shirt, really excited since I don't usually buy clothes :3


Spoiler: Le Shirt


----------



## Sheimi (May 25, 2016)

Spoiler










Gigabyte Force M9. Love this mouse.


----------



## Erikku (May 25, 2016)

A N64 shirt that was on sale at Kohl's


----------



## astrangeone (May 25, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> bought me a can of monster ultra citron and  a can of monster ultra black.
> Also bought 2 cans of mountain dew kickstart 1 black cherry and 1 fruit punch.
> My friend said they were like monster so i bought some to try and they are nothing like monster. They taste like a regular mountain dew.
> Bought a Six button genesis controller on ebay for $3.40 waiting for it to get shipped.
> ...




She's handsome!  I used to own a red eared slider, and she was picky about food (anything dusted with calcium was spit out), finally figured that she'd eat defrosted shrimp with the tails/shells on so she actually gets calcium..


----------



## DinohScene (May 26, 2016)

OMFG OMFG OMFG
FUCK YEAH <З
THEY CAME IN TODAYYYYYYY~~~



Spoiler: Axent wear cat headphones~











Ty ty ty @Clarky for being such an awesome help<З


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 26, 2016)

Yay more Tamas! ♥♥


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2016)

overwatch origins edition


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2016)

Preordered "I am Setsuna" on Steam yesterday.


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)




----------



## mashers (May 26, 2016)

@nxwing 
Wtf is that?!


----------



## Joe88 (May 26, 2016)

Looks like a frozen treat


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

mashers said:


> @nxwing
> Wtf is that?!


It looks disgusting but it actually isn't. It's some cotton candy McFurry from McDonalds released in conjunction with the Angry Birds movie


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2016)

nxwing said:


> It looks disgusting but it actually isn't. It's some cotton candy McFurry from McDonalds released in conjunction with the Angry Birds movie


McFlurry zombie brain lmao


----------



## mashers (May 26, 2016)

nxwing said:


> It looks disgusting but it actually isn't. It's some cotton candy McFurry from McDonalds released in conjunction with the Angry Birds movie


OIC. I scrolled down slowly and thought it was a fleshlight at first


----------



## migles (May 26, 2016)

nxwing said:


> View attachment 50774


first you showed us some stuff in your blog, now you show us your fleshlight??? ewwwwwwww
ho, it's just an ice cream.. phew... all it's good...
ho no, that's your hand.. probably the one that does what the blog talked about ewwwwwwww
(btw, put your dick in it [in the ice cream, it looks really good to put it])


----------



## vayanui8 (May 27, 2016)

mashers said:


> OIC. I scrolled down slowly and thought it was a fleshlight at first


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that lol


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 27, 2016)

The long awaited mini amp arrived today.




It's pretty small. (that's what she said)
It does the job too, 3DS+this+ATH-M50x+Ace Attorney=Complete eargasm <3


----------



## Flood (May 27, 2016)

Pre-ordered these


----------



## [^Blark^] (May 27, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


I wanna say I have the same one but I think mines a little different. mines black and IMG is a little different but it looks similiar


----------



## DinohScene (May 27, 2016)

Resistance 1, 2 and 3 + Killzone 2 in steelcase + plastic sleeve.
20 quid total c:


----------



## emigre (May 27, 2016)

I bought an Xbox 360 Elite. To describe it as a complete piece of shit is an understatement.


----------



## Armadillo (May 27, 2016)

Mionix Zibal 60 Mechanical Keyboard.

A good, but slightly older mechanical keyboard that lacks some of the fluff that newer ones have (rgb lighting etc) and is only 6KRO instead of NKRO like some newer ones, but at only £50, it's a great jumping in point for a mechanical keyboard compared to the £80+ others cost.



DinohScene said:


> Resistance 1, 2 and 3 + Killzone 2 in steelcase + plastic sleeve.
> 20 quid total c:



Resistance 1 & 3 are great, although 1 may feel dated now (not played in ages), 2 is just meh, chasing the cod crowd.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 27, 2016)

I got lunch at Wendy's


----------



## DinohScene (May 27, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Resistance 1 & 3 are great, although 1 may feel dated now (not played in ages), 2 is just meh, chasing the cod crowd.



Resistance 1 is amazing!
Already been playing 1 for quite a while.
2 I never played (still busy with one) and 3 the same.
Killzone 2, well, come on, steelcase for 5 quid ;p


----------



## Langin (May 27, 2016)

For nearly 60€ in total. White 2 is sealed as well!


----------



## Scarlet (May 28, 2016)

My shirt came cx It probably needs ironing though!


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 28, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> My shirt came cx It probably needs ironing though!



Looks really washed out compared to the advertised pic tho.


----------



## Supster131 (May 28, 2016)

Just bought myself a 30 day sub for Final Fantasy XIV. Haven't played the game for a year.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2016)

Victory at last. Went poking around a little village today and wandered into an old bookshop, not expecting much I asked about science and engineering and, as expected, did not get much. Then nestled among woodworking books was a copy of machinery's handbook



 
   
Everything else in there was hideously overpriced so I was dreading this. Nope no engineering any more strikes again and leads to the thing being £8, I just checked completed listings and it some lucky bastards got lower but most do not. 1946 is a bit early really and I will continue looking too but it is not like geometry or short hand maths changes and that is what I mainly wanted it for.

Also another choice book for people hunting such things



 


 
£5 it was.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 28, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> My shirt came cx It probably needs ironing though!


Damn! Where did you get that?


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Damn! Where did you get that?


Judging by the UT, I'm guessing Uniqlo?


----------



## Scarlet (May 28, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Damn! Where did you get that?





nxwing said:


> Judging by the UT, I'm guessing Uniqlo?


Bingo! http://www.uniqlo.com/uk/store/goods/163876


----------



## RevPokemon (May 28, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Bingo! http://www.uniqlo.com/uk/store/goods/163876


Thanks as I have heard of them before. Now another place for my non existent money to go


----------



## Scarlet (May 28, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Thanks as I have heard of them before. Now another place for my non existent money to go


God I know the feeling. If I didn't sell a N3DS on here, I'd have 30p to my name right now (well, 30p left in my overdraft... I guess it's actually -£749.70...)


----------



## RevPokemon (May 28, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> God I know the feeling. If I didn't sell a N3DS on here, I'd have 30p to my name right now (well, 30p left in my overdraft... I guess it's actually -£749.70...)


Yeah but already I got swag to make up for it yolo.


----------



## Supster131 (May 28, 2016)

After buying my sub for FF14, I realized I actually beat the main game so...




Oh well ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Scarlet (May 28, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> After buying my sub for FF14, I realized I actually beat the main game so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God I forget how expensive Steam games are when they're not on sale xD


----------



## Supster131 (May 28, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> God I forget how expensive Steam games are when they're not on sale xD


The non-Steam version of Heavensward is actually cheaper, but I was an idiot and bought the base game on Steam, so I'm stuck with Steam :/


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 28, 2016)

Samsung 60" UHD 4K Smart TV; love this TV. Got it 2 days ago, no complaints as of now! Sold old one for $200 (almost 10 year old plasma TV, was such a good TV)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2016)

You sold an old plasma TV for $200 in 2016? And I thought I knew some people that can turn mud into gold. I am not sure I would pay $30 for one these days, much less an old one.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 28, 2016)

nxwing said:


> View attachment 50774


You aren't supposed to show off your used onaholes.


----------



## Ridge (May 28, 2016)

Overwatch.
God damn that's a good game.



Supster131 said:


> After buying my sub for FF14, I realized I actually beat the main game so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh what server are you on?


----------



## Supster131 (May 28, 2016)

Ridge said:


> Ohh what server are you on?


Malboro NA


----------



## Ridge (May 28, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Malboro NA


Ahh if ya see Ridge Racer using duty finder gimme a shout :3 I'm on Midgardsormr.


----------



## Flood (May 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Resistance 1, 2 and 3 + Killzone 2 in steelcase + plastic sleeve.
> 20 quid total c:


Always loves the EU cover of KZ2


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (May 28, 2016)

The Fox, Little Mac and the Pink Yarn Yoshi Amiibo


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 29, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Samsung 60" UHD 4K Smart TV; love this TV. Got it 2 days ago, no complaints as of now! Sold old one for $200 (almost 10 year old plasma TV, was such a good TV)



Relevant: 




----

Ordered and ate pizza. But the special thing this time was, that the guys at dominoes played it cunning.
I ordered a customized margarita (toppings) and a red pasta. What I got was a plain margarita and a "calzone", and I still payed for the stuff I ordered. And so as I called them back and shit, I got to keep the stuff and get a pizza free, but no red pasta, they said they'd refund the difference from the red pasta and the calzone, but that's like $0.2, so I gave that as a tip to the driver for his second coming. ;O;


----------



## Supster131 (May 30, 2016)

Upgrading from my stock Intel cooler.

Hopefully my PC won't be loud as shit anymore when playing games or rendering videos.


----------



## ladypoodle (May 30, 2016)

Asked my older sister to buy me a $50 Steam card so I can save it the remainder for next week, but today I won't miss this sweet daily deal of this game before I forgot tomorrow (have work and may not play much).


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 30, 2016)

Buying stuff? That's for rich folk....
Last thing i bought was super mario maker for 50% of $60 2 weeks ago.


----------



## mashers (May 30, 2016)

I bought Soma on steam yesterday. Haven't played yet as I want to wait til my cold is gone so I can enjoy it. Can't wait to get started


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 30, 2016)

mashers said:


> I bought Soma on steam yesterday. Haven't played yet as I want to wait til my cold is gone so I can enjoy it. Can't wait to get started



Every time i see your profile pic, it reminds me that i got donkey kong country tropical freeze for 25$ and makes me wanna play it again, I hope nintendo make a new one to have a DKC Returns Trilogy. lol


----------



## mashers (May 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Every time i see your profile pic, it reminds me that i got donkey kong country tropical freeze for 25$ and makes me wanna play it again, I hope nintendo make a new one to have a DKC Returns Trilogy. lol


I hope they keep making them indefinitely


----------



## nasune (May 30, 2016)

Yesterday I've bought a Commodore 16+Datasette, a copy of the first Legend of Heroes for the PC (unfortunately the game is in Japanese, so I can't understand any of it), and a PS1 RealityQuest Glove controller.

Before that I've bought Rare Replay, Zombie Army Trilogy (Xbone), and Uncharted 3.


----------



## daxtsu (May 30, 2016)

Not really something I got so much as made:


----------



## VinsCool (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Armadillo (May 31, 2016)

Keyboard


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

Bought these games as an advance birthday gift for myself


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2016)

Len figurine!


----------



## Flame (Jun 2, 2016)

Got a GBA GBAtemp...


----------



## mashers (Jun 2, 2016)

Flame said:


> Got a GBA GBAtemp...
> 
> 
> View attachment 51519


I assume you're keeping it, which would make it a GBAperm


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm gonna have to make a new post in order for these fucking forums to keep me notified 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bought my friends old 3DS..
Hacked it and sent it to a Bulgarian friend who can't afford a 3DS : >




Left him a nice MenuHax boot screen too 




And some Brain Power on the packaging...just...in...case...





And then I stocked up for the weekend


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 2, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> I'm gonna have to make a new post in order for these fucking forums to keep me notified
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a great friend


----------



## rileysrjay (Jun 2, 2016)

Renewed my PS plus membership


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jun 2, 2016)

Things i bought last month:
New3DS XL Hyrule Edition
Nintendo 64
GBA SP AGS-101
GameBoy Everdrive
EZ-FLASH IV
NEC PcEngine Duo
PS4 Metal Gear Solid Limited Edition
About 25 PS4 Games
About 5 Vita Games
Loads of PC Games, i have about 444 games on there now.
Medical Treatment for my dog.
Some Sony 60 Inch LED TV, really cant remember the exact model, but i got it for a pack of smokes and a few beers. So basically a gift, i suppose.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2016)

I accidentally bought a tail


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jun 3, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I accidentally bought a tail



Accidentally? What did you THINK you were buying?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 3, 2016)

Just ready to complete my setup only need the processor and Graphic card   (still thinking about which one to get







)


https://pcpartpicker.com/list/
AMD FX-8320E 3.2GHz 8-Core Processor

Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler

Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste

ASRock 970M PRO3 Micro ATX AM3+/AM3 Motherboard

G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

Toshiba 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

Deepcool TESSERACT SW ATX Mid Tower Case

EVGA 500W 80+ Certified ATX Power Supply


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 4, 2016)

Sup everyone, it's been awhile~ 

So I quit my job at target and started working in a Local Retro Store in my city called Video Game World, one of the largest retro stores in the state, and where I've frequented for awhile. 

I knew the boss well for awhile and he finally hired me on so I've been busy with that but I've also gotten to see some reeeeeallly cool shit and I might start sharing what we get in the store here just cuz it's all cool shit. 

In the meantime, working there also gets me the perk of access to whatever waltzes in the door so my personal collection has grown tremendously this past month. Rather than individually picture everything I'm just going to show off my now enormously growin PlayStation collection and name some notable titles standing in it. 



Spoiler











My favorite things in my ps collection right now is probably the complete Crash and Spyro collections, Alundra, persona 2, vanguard bandits, part 1 2 and 3 of .hack on ps2, demon souls collectors edition, and so much other random stuff. 

For anyone curious, here's some pics of the store I work in now! 



Spoiler


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 4, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Sup everyone, it's been awhile~
> 
> So I quit my job at target and started working in a Local Retro Store in my city called Video Game World, one of the largest retro stores in the state, and where I've frequented for awhile.
> 
> ...



Sweet job man!
anyway I just got XCX for 5 buck


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 4, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Sup everyone, it's been awhile~
> 
> So I quit my job at target and started working in a Local Retro Store in my city called Video Game World, one of the largest retro stores in the state, and where I've frequented for awhile.
> 
> ...


Damn dude where do I apply to join your place?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 4, 2016)

ladypoodle said:


> Bought these games as an advance birthday gift for myself



I heard that game has lots of boobs female ninjas, who do rip their clothes off fight and have lots of action. Sound like a fun game, But why is it so popular? There other ninja games.


----------



## NORBIN (Jun 4, 2016)

2lazy to take photos but picked up this entire series downtown the other day for $40.



Spoiler



































Gonna be binge-playing the whole BN franchise along with this


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 4, 2016)

NORBIN said:


> 2lazy to take photos but picked up this entire series downtown the other day for $40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh i remember megaman 15 anniversry, now were waiting for next year for the 30th one, Hope is been worth the wait.

Also, for anyone who didn't know, all this is also availble on nintendo eshop on wii u, with secret chips you would need to get from trading originally but can be gotten easily without any extra business. Which is good thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2016)

NORBIN said:


> 2lazy to take photos but picked up this entire series downtown the other day for $40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn i wish i got this deal


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 4, 2016)

Also i forgot to say I got *Monster hunter 3 U for free *


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 4, 2016)

I love this ice cream :3


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 4, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Also i forgot to say I got *Monster hunter 3 U for free *


I got that on the 3DS for free a while back thanks to Nintendo's promo :3 Then I got it on Wii U for half price for some reason, love the game.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 4, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> I got that on the 3DS for free a while back thanks to Nintendo's promo :3 Then I got it on Wii U for half price for some reason, love the game.


cool, I got the wiiu version free from my library. I cant wait to play it


----------



## mgrev (Jun 4, 2016)

i bought this nifty little speaker for 12.5$

it has:
bluetooth
sd-card support (mp3 and wav)
fm-radio (idk how to use it lol)

it's actually pretty good


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 4, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i bought this nifty little speaker for 12.5$
> 
> it has:
> bluetooth
> ...


I got something like that too.... Is i name brand Looks like a retangle and speaks when you turn it on?


----------



## mgrev (Jun 4, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I got something like that too.... Is i name brand Looks like a retangle and speaks when you turn it on?


http://www.hktdc.com/fair/proddetai...ong-Electronics-Fair-Spring-Edition/HB031.htm
found it online lol
i bought it in a retail store in norway. (also you need to buy at least 100 pcs kek)


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 5, 2016)

Just had some fucking awesome E3 99/2000/2001 stuff come in, here's what I kept!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 5, 2016)

GOT IT TODAY!!!






Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 5, 2016)

I got in the mail on Thursday Wonder Project J and Final Fantasy 6, Still waiting for Dragon Quest 3 to come.
Got yesterday from ebay the reptile water towel for my Leopard Gecko but its so tiny and she doesnt like it.
Bought the other day at a pawn shop True Crimes streets of LA for $4.
Bought today 100 Mealworms(small worm in picture) and 3 Hornworms(big worm in picture) for my Gecko for $9 at the Reptile Store(thats the stores name)



Spoiler






















Spoiler: Worms


----------



## pizzaman2893 (Jun 5, 2016)

Well I just got my own apartment so I guess that counts for something. Oh and mafia 2 on steam, pretty fun game


----------



## mashers (Jun 5, 2016)

I got a box full of Lego from Freecycle!

 

It included all these minifigs!

 


I also got a harness and a brush for the dog


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2016)

We return to FAST6191 once again buys tools from people with no idea about what they are selling, or not caring which is just as good.

  
£5 each for the boxes (one of which I would have paid more than £5 for the contents alone) and £5 for the impact set and the baby plane which was in need of a restoration (though I have been looking for one for a while). 50p for the large square.
Best one of the day was the speed handle you can barely see underneath it all. Expected it to be junk but turns out it was a nice snapoff one.  https://store.snapon.com/Speeders-chrome-Speeder-17-27-32--P631419.aspx is a worse one, 50p I paid for it.
Not pictured is a bunch of nice legacy nails, screws and whatever else which I can use in restoring things. Also a nice switch mode supply which reckons it can deliver 6A @ 5V so guess who is building a bitching USB charge bank at some unspecified point in the (hopefully) near future.
Felt like one of those strongman competitions dragging it back up the hill but I don't mind.

Earlier in the week I went into a old furniture shop (they call it a pop up shop). Most things were priced like you see on those picker salvage auction shops (I am more used to scrap yard, car boot and skip prices) or were old things with lamps stuck in but they had a nice line in books. Got some wonderful 40s and 50s cook books/home encyclopedias which I planned to keep, however my mum decided they were better off in her collection (fair enough as for all the cook books I have access to I still use the internet for most things).
Also all my engineering books these last however long have had a slight gear focus for a project I am doing, on the shelf was a nice 60s manual on the concept for £4, also I actually purchased a new book which you can see on the right there.



 
       

And some games, well a game at least, for the first time in a while; most times I go there now it is overpriced PS3 and 360 games or wrestling and sports for everything from the PS1 up. Wandered up to a stall and saw some DS games, among the usual imagine ben 10 horses jewel quest x bakugan titles was warioware diy. Usually worth having an ask in these situations so I did
£2 she wanted, £2 she got. Not an amazing deal but clean with box and manuals works for me.


 



Never actually played it before either.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 5, 2016)

I preordered the physical copy of the Dark Souls Vol 1 comic.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2016)

bought a legit pokemon emerald cardridge


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 6, 2016)

Bought from someone on kijiji a 10 gallon reptile tank for 20. It has less gallons then my old 1 but is longer than it and that's what I needed



Spoiler














Now I need to get some decorations and another hide


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 6, 2016)

Spoiler










Death. Both from Colossalcon.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 6, 2016)

Russian chocolate


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 6, 2016)

Complete for only $8


----------



## anthonyplep (Jun 6, 2016)

Didn't buy it, but my lady got it for me for our 4 year anniversary


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2016)

Just bought a Circle Pad Pro for my 3DS XL. It got delivered to here like lightning, and I'm already lovin' it!


----------



## mashers (Jun 7, 2016)

@Voxel Studios 
What's a 3DS LL?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2016)

mashers said:


> @Voxel Studios
> What's a 3DS LL?


The Japanese call the XL model "LL" instead of "XL".


----------



## mashers (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh. That clears it up


----------



## blindseer (Jun 7, 2016)

Just came in from amazon, yus


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 7, 2016)

blindseer said:


> Just came in from amazon, yus
> View attachment 52070


Did you get the Vita version included or bought them separate?


----------



## blindseer (Jun 7, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Did you get the Vita version included or bought them separate?


Bought them at the same time as soon as the preorder went up last year.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 7, 2016)

Girlfriend's birthday is coming up in August, and we were looking at a bunch of these lately: http://www.woodring.bigcartel.com/products

Ended up ordering this one:  http://www.woodring.bigcartel.com/product/delicate-dark-amethyst-forest-ring-available-for-custom


----------



## Temarile (Jun 7, 2016)

I got Freakyforms Deluxe for the 3DS ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 7, 2016)

Got these for myself~ 

At work yesterday we had a guy bring in these games 





Gave him $160 and he had Ducktales 2 which alone is worth $180. Felix the cat was in there as well as some other gems~ great stock for us lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 7, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Got these for myself~
> 
> At work yesterday we had a guy bring in these games
> 
> ...


Dammit dude can I move to your area? I need to improve my collectio as well!


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Dammit dude can I move to your area? I need to improve my collectio as well!


Lol if you're ever down in NC Charlotte area you can come check out all our cool stuff~


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 7, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Girlfriend's birthday is coming up in August, and we were looking at a bunch of these lately: http://www.woodring.bigcartel.com/products
> 
> Ended up ordering this one:  http://www.woodring.bigcartel.com/product/delicate-dark-amethyst-forest-ring-available-for-custom


That looks awesome! Nice!


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 7, 2016)

Tier 1 of latest humble bundle because I wanted Snakebird.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 7, 2016)

My body is fucking ready!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 8, 2016)

.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 8, 2016)

Xenoblade Chronicles for the 3DS.  Pretty fun, but I'm getting lost in the world.  Love that the side quests for beating things up solve themselves upon beating up the required thing, instead of finding the quest giver. 

Picked up a copy of FreakyForms Deluxe on Amazon - it hasn't shipped yet.  (Could find it cheaper locally, as I do remember seeing for $20 new, but I rather have it delivered.)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 8, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> View attachment 50045
> 
> Trillion LE + Blanc vs. Zombies LE + Re;Birth 2 SE, now I'll probably wait a little before buying anything since my wallet is still crying


I know this is late but hail dah blanc


----------



## nxwing (Jun 8, 2016)

I think I just go Diarrhea. Fuck


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 9, 2016)

Bought these yesterday via Steam app. Whoever was in charge of the company modem should be mauled by bears >_>


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 9, 2016)

2x Micro USB > USB C adapters
2x 3m Micro USB cables
2x 2m Micro USB cables
I'm tired of always looking for Micro USB cables, and I'm tired of short and unreliable ones with shitty plugs, shitty plugs + shitty connectors, like on DS4 controllers is awful.

An FM transmitter (I love how it says for iPhone 5)
A wall socket adapter for my USA trip in a few weeks. You hear that 'Muricans? I'm coming over and PLUGGING ALL MY SWEDISH SHIT UP YOUR WALLS!


----------



## mgrev (Jun 9, 2016)

A 64 GB Usb-A 3.1/Usb-C 3.0 flash drive, and a Usb-C to Usb-A Female adapter. (the box for the adapter is fucking huge for just a small cable lol)
USB-OTG cable from from www.store.google.com and Flash Drive from www.cdon.com


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 9, 2016)

mgrev said:


> A 64 GB Usb-A 3.1/Usb-C 3.0 flash drive, and a Usb-C to Usb-A Female adapter. (the box for the adapter is fucking huge for just a small cable lol)
> USB-OTG cable from from www.store.google.com and Flash Drive from www.cdon.com
> 
> View attachment 52337 View attachment 52338 View attachment 52339


What phone you got?


----------



## mgrev (Jun 9, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> What phone you got?


Nexus 6p. Got it 3 or 4 weeks ago.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 9, 2016)

Did some hunting today. Fixed up my PlayStation wall too. It's like you can't even tell I was an Xbox shill


----------



## mgrev (Jun 9, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Did some hunting today. Fixed up my PlayStation wall too. It's like you can't even tell I was an Xbox shill


i think something is wrong


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 10, 2016)

My PS3 Slim got Stolen so my bro replaced it with a 500gb Super Slim 





Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Jun 10, 2016)

So my awesome brothers got me this~ <3 I was freaking out when they showed it to me! They were being jerks tho and saying they were going to scalp it (they know I hate scalpers and vented to them on how mad//angry I was) after they were done teasing me and playing with my emotions they gave it to me~ <3 Now I'll probably lend it to my friends on 11.0.0-33 to have a taste of Homebrew, though I hope they've had luck finding a copy~ 

Oh, and I have a Sky3DS+, so I already had Freakyforms Deluxe on it, but I don't lend my Sky3DS+ out, even though the friends I'll be lending this too, are extremely trustworthy.  <3


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 10, 2016)

Temptress Cerise said:


> So my awesome brothers got me this~ <3 I was freaking out when they showed it to me! They were being jerks tho and saying they were going to scalp it (they know I hate scalpers and vented to them on how mad//angry I was) after they were done teasing me and playing with my emotions they gave it to me~ <3 Now I'll probably lend it to my friends on 11.0.0-33 to have a taste of Homebrew, though I hope they've had luck finding a copy~
> 
> Oh, and I have a Sky3DS+, so I already had Freakyforms Deluxe on it, but I don't lend my Sky3DS+ out, even though the friends I'll be lending this too, are extremely trustworthy.  <3


I bet no one even plays this freaky forms game.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jun 10, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I bet no one even plays this freaky forms game.


Oh my god! This game is so fun~


no one, never


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Jun 10, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I bet no one even plays this freaky forms game.





SonicCloud said:


> Oh my god! This game is so fun~
> 
> 
> no one, never



It's actually a pretty cute game guys.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 10, 2016)

About time I had a new one.







Also:





With enough practice I hope to one day reach this level of proficiency...


Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 10, 2016)

Temptress Cerise said:


> It's actually a pretty cute game guys.



I can make walking dicks.
What's there not to like in that game ;D


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 10, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I can make walking dicks.
> What's there not to like in that game ;D


You can do that in Drawn to Life too and that game is actually great


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 10, 2016)

Depravo said:


> About time I had a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Play the super man theme song.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 10, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Play the super man theme song.


Done.
https://soundcloud.com/user-933518064/record-0002


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 10, 2016)

Spoiler: capitalism is fun






they're sealed


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 10, 2016)

Found two other copies of it - one was "EBGames new" (eg. removed from case, and case was disgustingly manky - had to wipe off black stuff off the plastic with high proof rubbing alcohol), and one was direct from Amazon for the retail price.  (That said, I paid extra for shipping instead of buying $6 worth of stuff...)


----------



## pbanj (Jun 10, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 10, 2016)

I now secretly hope this Freakyforms thing is the new Hannah Montana.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 10, 2016)

I've only been working at my new job for 3 weeks or so but the craziest collection I've ever seen just walked in. 

Check out this Nintendo stuff. 









This collection of stuff is worth over 12 grand and we paid about 5 for it. 

I also had to take a picture with this. 




Aside from the world championship cart, little Samson is one of the rarest Nintendo games ever. Worth about $1500 alone. 

And lastly the guy who sold it to us had one of the rarest things I've ever seen in my life, the NES TV Set. 




This TV set has a Nintendo built into it and barely any were made. It's insanely rare and insanely fucking cool. 

I love my job.


----------



## Flood (Jun 11, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> I've only been working at my new job for 3 weeks or so but the craziest collection I've ever seen just walked in.
> 
> Check out this Nintendo stuff.
> 
> ...


Be honest 
Did you play it a bit? Haha


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, shit. I came here to brag about walking out of Goodwill with a Wavebird receiver, an original N64 power supply, and a Guitar Hero 5 guitar for the 360 for a total of $8, but I can't compete with that. 

Even at its peak, the best of my NES collection was basically CIB versions of Tengen Tetris and both Zelda games. 100+ boxed games and not even an uncommon screw variant.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 11, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> I've only been working at my new job for 3 weeks or so but the craziest collection I've ever seen just walked in.
> 
> Check out this Nintendo stuff.
> 
> ...


Holy shit. 
But where is the NWC cart in those pics? I can't see it but it's hard to tell among all the other stuff.
I would love pics


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2016)

@chavosaur Can I get a job there please? My grocery store is boring.


----------



## Flood (Jun 11, 2016)

Picked up the first two issues of Paper Girls. Can't wait to get started on them.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2016)

Bought some Boris Cool Blood Orange drinks.

They're pretty good.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 11, 2016)

Bought a pirated copy of Zootopia a couple of months ago ($2 and I don't have to download it?  Sold.), and finally watched it today - quite a good movie, in comparison to Inside Out.


----------



## pbanj (Jun 11, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Bought a pirated copy of Zootopia a couple of months ago ($2 and I don't have to download it?  Sold.), and finally watched it today - quite a good movie, in comparison to Inside Out.


Bought a pirated copy.............. why would u waste the money lol


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2016)

pbanj said:


> Bought a pirated copy.............. why would u waste the money lol


For 2 bucks, i would buy honestly.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 11, 2016)

pbanj said:


> Bought a pirated copy.............. why would u waste the money lol



Because I was working in a temp job, and the mall I was working at had new pirated dvds?  (Eg.  I didn't have the time to download full movies on my computer, nor the energy to care...)


----------



## samiam144 (Jun 11, 2016)

Got an UltraWide monitor yesterday. Games look beautiful but I'm so not used to all this extra space lol.


Spoiler


----------



## mashers (Jun 11, 2016)

@samiam144 
That monitor is amazing. I've never seen one like it!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 11, 2016)

samiam144 said:


> Got an UltraWide monitor yesterday. Games look beautiful but I'm so not used to all this extra space lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Can we get a link where to buy that bitch?


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Oh my god! This game is so fun~
> 
> 
> no one, never



I feel like I'm the only one that bought Freakyforms early on because it looked like a fun game : 3



samiam144 said:


> Got an UltraWide monitor yesterday. Games look beautiful but I'm so not used to all this extra space lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I also feel like I'm the only one who does not like super wide monitors. I want multiple monitors.








I graduated yesterday so we got to buy our school laptops. It's a ThinkPad T530. It's decent. Awesome for programming, writing and work, and it runs Linux like a dream. Currently have it running Manjaro on a 120 gig SSD <3







Also got this as a graduation present. Smaller laptop backpack. My other one (can be seen behind) is fucking massive, and I wanted something smaller for my USA trip 







Also got some PSP stick caps so I finally have a responsive C nub.


----------



## samiam144 (Jun 11, 2016)

mashers said:


> @samiam144
> That monitor is amazing. I've never seen one like it!


Right? At first I found it so weird but it was on sale so I bought it after doing some research. When I finally turned it on (never saw it personally in store) I was blown away!


Shadow#1 said:


> Can we get a link where to buy that bitch?


This is the exact one.


Shadowfied said:


> -snip-
> I also feel like I'm the only one who does not like super wide monitors. I want multiple monitors.
> -snip-


I've never had a multi-monitor setup; some of my friends do and they're perfect for productivity. My monitor actually comes with software that basically simulates(?) multiple monitors; it can split the screen into multiple sections and even do PIP. Only splitting the screen in two (left/right) seems practical to me though; anything more and it becomes harder to see lol. Besides, Windows can already do that by default by dragging windows to either side.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2016)

xbox one dusk shadow controller


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2016)

samiam144 said:


> I've never had a multi-monitor setup; some of my friends do and they're perfect for productivity. My monitor actually comes with software that basically simulates(?) multiple monitors; it can split the screen into multiple sections and even do PIP. Only splitting the screen in two (left/right) seems practical to me though; anything more and it becomes harder to see lol. Besides, Windows can already do that by default by dragging windows to either side.


If it comes with software that can actually emulate it like real multiple monitors, that is super awesome. The thing is, even tiling windows next to each other isn't the same thing. If you maximize a window or more specifically an application, it is gonna cover the entire screen. Otherwise you'll have to deal with windowed applications with borders and shit (unless you use a proper Linux DE ).  Yeah, there are tons of workarounds for that, but still, I want the actual multi tasking of multiple monitors


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 11, 2016)

Spoiler










I forgot to post this. Got it at Colossalcon. $20. Couldn't resist.


----------



## samiam144 (Jun 11, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> If it comes with software that can actually emulate it like real multiple monitors, that is super awesome. The thing is, even tiling windows next to each other isn't the same thing. If you maximize a window or more specifically an application, it is gonna cover the entire screen. Otherwise you'll have to deal with windowed applications with borders and shit (unless you use a proper Linux DE ).  Yeah, there are tons of workarounds for that, but still, I want the actual multi tasking of multiple monitors


Yeah, the software is really just a quicker way to tile windows beside each other xD Here's an example:


Spoiler








But, I still have my older TV and I just ordered a DP to HDMI converter to connect it. It takes like 10 minutes to turn on though, lol


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2016)

samiam144 said:


> Yeah, the software is really just a quicker way to tile windows beside each other xD Here's an example:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Oh, that's disappointing, but at least something^^


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 13, 2016)

Spoiler










I am slow with what I got from Colossalcon.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 13, 2016)

Sheimi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I want your t-shirt!


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 13, 2016)

Last week





Then today...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Sheimi (Jun 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Omg I want your t-shirt!


They had it in Ladies and Unisex. I went with ladies.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2016)

my dusk shadow xboxone controller just came in , also payer € 15 for a ds lite with r4 < the € 15 is also with shipping


----------



## Flood (Jun 14, 2016)

Sheimi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been meaning to get back to that game for years. Loved the art style in it.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 14, 2016)

.


----------



## Lia (Jun 14, 2016)

Sexy


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2016)

Remember that post I made a little while ago saying I accidentally bought a tail? It arrived in the mail today


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 15, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> View attachment 52841
> 
> The Pikachu is for my little sister, the Nendoroid is for my little brother, and the two artbooks are for me


I got my chirzard y version Pikachu in the mail today. 

Bought at the reptile store for my leopard gecko some silkworms

Still waiting for some my cib dragon quest 3 and other things from ebay
 I pre-ordered P5 Premium Edition PS4 and pre-ordered destiny rise of iron. 

I'm probably still the only person that plays Destiny to me here.



Spoiler


----------



## Flood (Jun 15, 2016)

Got these this week.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 15, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


>


nintendo rewards program is back? i thought that ended last year? What happened?


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 15, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> nintendo rewards program is back? i thought that ended last year? What happened?


The new program started in april 
http://my.nintendo.com


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 15, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


>


Pic is broken link


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 15, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Pic is broken link


Fix'd


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 15, 2016)

So I bought a freakyforms and the summer ram expansion for the pc and the laptop. Nice


----------



## migles (Jun 15, 2016)

Urbanshadow said:


> So I bought a freakyforms and the summer ram expansion for the pc and the laptop. Nice


what is a summer ram expansion

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FireEmblemGuy said:


> Well, shit. I came here to brag about walking out of Goodwill with a Wavebird receiver, an original N64 power supply, and a Guitar Hero 5 guitar for the 360 for a total of $8, but I can't compete with that.
> 
> Even at its peak, the best of my NES collection was basically CIB versions of Tengen Tetris and both Zelda games. 100+ boxed games and not even an uncommon screw variant.


that's why i barely come here 
i get out of it sad and full of jealously hoping you all burn in hell


----------



## nxwing (Jun 15, 2016)

migles said:


> what is a summer ram expansion
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I think that's the name of the brand

Got Link's new clothes from Breath of the Wind in Miitomo

Also just bought a 3 month Spotify Premium subscription


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 15, 2016)

migles said:


> what is a summer ram expansion





nxwing said:


> I think that's the name of the brand



Hell no haha. I bought some Corsair Vengeance ram for the laptop and some ocz for the pc.

I usually do ram expansions/changes on summer because is cheaper than the rest of the year. If you build your own PC with some planning ahead it's quite cheap to achieve 16 or 32 GB of DDR4 ram in a few separate ram expansions with a good motherboard.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 15, 2016)

Dead by Daylight released yesterday, so I grabbed that.


http://store.steampowered.com/app/381210/


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 15, 2016)

Still waiting for me copy of Freakyforms >_>
Anyways, car is undergoing repairs atm.
4 new tires, new mid + end muffler, new steering joint and 2 new wheel bearings.
Also got a couple of packs of fags


Spoiler: smoking kills, people


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 15, 2016)

Bought some cans of young green jackfruit from our local asian market, grabbed some bbq sauce and seasonings.  I'm making vegan "pulled pork" sandwiches for lunch on Friday.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 16, 2016)

PSU for my second machine.






Free competition win. Nice looking supply though.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 16, 2016)

Aw Ye boi, more dank pickups. 

Tomorrow will be just as good! Can't wait to show it. 

Also need to show off some other pickups from earlier this week I forgot about, such as 





Metal gear solid in the collectors box and Jurassic Park Operation Genesis, a $70 Jurassic park game I got for $30.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 17, 2016)

As much as I hate the censorship and changes Nintendo has done, I simply cannot do with pirating an Atlus game. I'd just feel bad. They make phenomenal games, so whether I see cleavage or not, I know I will enjoy the game.


----------



## cearp (Jun 17, 2016)

i bought some sata - usb cables... 



chavosaur said:


> Jurassic Park Operation Genesis, a $70 Jurassic park game I got for $30.


the game is that fun?


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 17, 2016)

I recently got The Ambassador Certificate and The Minish Cap from freeShop which is so much better than @cearp's shitty CIAngel app. 
And a hot pussy on my lap.
And by hot pussy, I mean my cat...


----------



## cearp (Jun 17, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I recently got The Ambassador Certificate and The Minish Cap from freeShop which is so much better than @cearp's shitty CIAngel app.


don't fucking mess with me or i'll hunt you down.
only an idiot like you would want a pirated ambassador certificate anyway...

you must have some social problem.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 17, 2016)

cearp said:


> don't fucking mess with me or i'll hunt you down.
> only an idiot like you would want a pirated ambassador certificate anyway...
> 
> you must have some social problem.


I AM an idiot and I do have multiple social problems.
Please add a GUI to CIAngel. 
Oh by the way, I got Star Fox 64 3D from freeShop since CIAngel is so unresponsive.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 17, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 17, 2016)

Recently got a Star Butterfly dress in the mail, came with the star shaped bag, horn headband and kneesocks.

Just need to either get or make a wand for the costume and get boots as well


----------



## Lacius (Jun 17, 2016)

I bought a house, and I'm also currently working on an HD/3D projector setup in the basement. The screen is 135" diagonally.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2016)

Bought some cold drinks. It's Friday night after all.


----------



## cearp (Jun 18, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I AM an idiot and I do have multiple social problems.
> Please add a GUI to CIAngel.


please get help with your problems, take stronger medication to help make you a nicer person.
until then, please don't post here. (i just remembered i have a block list! excellent)

on topic: i bought some keyboard keycaps  quite a few


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 18, 2016)

*sighs* ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
It was on sale, I had the spare cash, people say Splatoon is a must have for Wii U owners... so, fuck it


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 18, 2016)

A lovely package today. The rarest PS2 game Rule of Rose, along with some personal goodies <3


----------



## jhazicalization (Jun 18, 2016)

Found and bought this little guy.. Will I use it or just keep it?..haha


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2016)

Been meaning to get a Vita copy for a while!


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 18, 2016)

One of my graduation gifts was to get to blow my own glass, which I did last Sunday. Got to pick it up today and I think it looks pretty awesome  It holds a lot. I need go and buy a soda can and see if it'll take 33cl^^


----------



## Jao Chu (Jun 18, 2016)

I just purchased a brand new sealed box PS4 console on 1.76 firmware from New Zealand.

and it shall remain in its sealed box until an ISO loader pops up eventually 

Don't wanna talk about the price I paid though... Lets just say even after the NZD to AUD conversion, it still left a big hole in my bank account!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> I just purchased a brand new sealed box PS4 console on 1.76 firmware from New Zealand.
> 
> and it shall remain in its sealed box until an ISO loader pops up eventually
> 
> Don't wanna talk about the price I paid though... Lets just say even after the NZD to AUD conversion, it still left a big hole in my bank account!


Total plez


----------



## Jao Chu (Jun 18, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Total plez



Console $499 NZD + Shipping to Aus $50 NZD airfreight with tracking number and signature required.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 18, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Console $499 NZD + Shipping to Aus $50 NZD airfreight with tracking number and signature required.


inb4 exploit for latest fw is discovered B^)


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 18, 2016)

Picked up a new N3DS XL with hackable firmware - 9.6.0.24 U for $225 and it has IPS screens.  Going to A9LH it and flip it soon.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 18, 2016)

Got $ 20 which I plan on using on the upcoming Steam Summer Sale


----------



## Jao Chu (Jun 18, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> inb4 exploit for latest fw is discovered B^)



Lol, yep! Pretty sure there is already a confirmed ecploit 3.50 firmware. But my experience with modding PS3 and PS Vita has taught me that all the fun happens on lower firmware


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2016)

Spoiler










These are my pre orders atm, still waiting till i can pre order DB Xenoverse 2


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 18, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I AM an idiot and I do have multiple social problems.
> Please add a GUI to CIAngel.
> Oh by the way, I got Star Fox 64 3D from freeShop since CIAngel is so unresponsive.



Please stop.
You're not being funny.

I've just received me wireless PS2 controller.
I must say that the build quality is even *BETTER*, yes, better then the original PS2 controller.
Totally didn't expect that for a knockoff controller.
Even popped it open and took a look inside.
Solder connections are neatly done, no messy glue blobs, thick PCBs.
I'm impressed!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 18, 2016)

Recently got Final Fantasy IV on Steam for 15 bucks, the port is not bad and the difficulty is on par with the original Japanese version


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 18, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Recently got Final Fantasy IV on Steam for 15 bucks, the port is not bad and the difficulty is on par with the original Japanese version


I've played that on the DS, great game!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 18, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I've played that on the DS, great game!



I  love how all versions kept the phrase, "You spoony bard!" in it   This version is the DS/Android port, but with very high quality soundtrack, modded to play Japanese audio and fixing the 15 fps battles to play at 25 fps.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 18, 2016)

Just finalized building my first gaming Pc 

AMD FX-8320E 3.2GHz 8-Core Processor

Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler

Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste

ASRock 970M PRO3 Micro ATX AM3+/AM3 Motherboard

G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

Toshiba 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB FTW ACX Video Card

Deepcool TESSERACT SW ATX Mid Tower Case

EVGA 500W 80+ Certified ATX Power Supply














Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 18, 2016)

Some Amiibo to go along with the game I just bought yesterday! 

I also pre-ordered the Squid Sisters Amiibo


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 18, 2016)

500GB Samsung 850 evo.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 19, 2016)

I owe my older sister $100 so I might WU some from my paycheck if I ever go out later.

- PS3 Diablo 3 Ulitmate Evil Edition
- Touken Ranbu Artbook
- Monster Hunter Illustrations Vol. 3

(The three above are in my apartment house so they will have to wait until I get this wretched job done)

Then these I bought as well from my inches of cents left.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 19, 2016)

IMO not a bad way to spend $150.



Spoiler


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 19, 2016)

Fucking weeabooboy. lol


----------



## nxwing (Jun 19, 2016)

Spoiler











Spoiler






Got this book from cousin shown in pic above


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 19, 2016)

I just bought a shit load of foam, glue, paint and some other shit to make evangelion unit 01 costume to wear at a convention


----------



## nxwing (Jun 19, 2016)

Got my new passport today as well
 
Also got a bag of Doritos


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 19, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Got my new passport today as well
> View attachment 53428
> Also got a bag of Doritos
> View attachment 53429


That passport looks awesome


----------



## alirezay (Jun 19, 2016)

The E3 demo of loz:botw was so good that i HAD to pick one of these up:


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 19, 2016)

Got some games.



 

Yay me.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 20, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Got some games.
> -snip-
> 
> Yay me.


Ew, the second worst version of TP...


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Ew, the second worst version of TP...


Hmm no the best version, the version it was meant to be played forever.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 20, 2016)

Caulking gun, some caulk for fixing my halloween costume (the mad butcher + ribs (the ribs are plastic and they cracked on the job when I ran into the section divider)) - I'm putting a layer of oogru on it (caulk + talc mixed it) to strengthen it and make it more realistic.

I have a new hat and managed to bleach the fake blood stains out of the costume.  (And yes, it smelled like death because a month of sweating into it was gross.)  I like to think the smell added another touch to it.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## EarlAB (Jun 20, 2016)

Got the Mario Kart 8 DLC Pack 1 + 2 bundle.
Had to waste 8 dollars though.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 20, 2016)

I think I'm gonna like Murica B^)


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 20, 2016)

Got my first American bill


----------



## Luglige (Jun 20, 2016)

Jesus I would kill to have that right now.


----------



## Issac (Jun 20, 2016)

I bought a new marquee, a folding chair, and a table. Festival + Camping in 9 days yo!


----------



## Luglige (Jun 20, 2016)

Issac said:


> I bought a new marquee, a folding chair, and a table. Festival + Camping in 9 days yo!


I bought a ticket for Finding Dory, It was good.


----------



## Issac (Jun 20, 2016)

Luglige said:


> I bought a ticket for Finding Dory, It was good.


Probably cheaper than festival tickets  I'll wait for it to come out on Blu-Ray


----------



## Luglige (Jun 20, 2016)

Issac said:


> Probably cheaper than festival tickets  I'll wait for it to come out on Blu-Ray


Yeah do that, Or you could be naughty and get it early on a pirating client.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 20, 2016)

850evo
2 2m hdimi
1.8m c13 power lead.






I love Amazon.

Order Saturday, ships Sunday, here Monday, using the free delivery option .


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Jun 20, 2016)

Because when you find a game with all the series you watch/read in one game, you pick it up.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2016)

well my friend bought a new 3dsxl to install a9lh on it, he couldnt do it and he ended up trading his new 3ds xl for my normal new 3ds with a9lh


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Luglige (Jun 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 53657


Do you have the box?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Do you have the box?


no, loose cart :<


----------



## Luglige (Jun 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> no, loose cart :<


Still a nice find!


----------



## NES_player4life (Jun 21, 2016)

Pikmin 2 GCN used but in good condition. Black label not Player choice or Nintendo selects.
Around 50 bucks.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 21, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> * snip *



Wait, there's a manga of Persona 4?!
* runs to local comicbook store *


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 21, 2016)

I wish there was a manga / comic / anime store in my local area


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 21, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I wish there was a manga / comic / anime store in my local area


Me too. Once I leave the US, I'll have to order online, because I'll never be able to find any manga in Sweden close to me, and even if I do it's gonna be only like Dragonball / Yu Gi Oh translated to Swedish ;_;


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 21, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I wish there was a manga / comic / anime store in my local area


I only discovered it a few months ago actually.
It's not as cheap as you could get them online, but not by much (maybe 1,5 euros more) and it's a great place to hang around with friends.
They have a huge collection of board games you can just play for free with your friends.
They also make delicious grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 21, 2016)

DragorianSword said:


> I only discovered it a few months ago actually.
> It's not as cheap as you could get them online, but not by much (maybe 1,5 euros more) and it's a great place to hang around with friends.
> They have a huge collection of board games you can just play for free with your friends.
> They also make delicious grilled cheese sandwiches.


That sounds awesome


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 22, 2016)

Time to work on improving my Japanese!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 22, 2016)

I finally got the 2 ceramic feeding bowls that I bought on ebay.
and i bought a Dewalt impact drill and drill set for $196 online on Lowe's site 



Spoiler














My leopard gecko  looked a little confused but she's figured it out. 



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 22, 2016)

Gotten new hinges for me lappy.
Prolly the last time I'll replace them since this thing is getting REALLY outdated ;/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2016)

Grabbed the $10 version of the Sonic Humble Bundle, mainly because I don't own legit copies of Sonic Racing Transformed and Sonic Generations.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 22, 2016)

meh brand but free is free...


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 23, 2016)

Just got all these games From Steam, I can't wait to start my huge library of games for PC 

Payday 2
Call of Duty MW2
How To Survive 2
Fear 3
Limbo

Notice how most my games has 2 in them.... 2+2+2 = 6 -3 = !Hal... I'll save that for another day


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 23, 2016)

I just got a Hori Pokken controller to use with my PC emulators. $20 off of eBay for an item that was used once, so it wasn't that bad of a deal


----------



## iAqua (Jun 23, 2016)

a life... Err I mean I got a Razer Naga mouse


----------



## Robert McCoy (Jun 23, 2016)

Recently got an iPhone 5s (space grey edition) 16gb. Traded an a9lh v2 luma3ds CDs 11.0.0 n3ds for it. I included the original box, 16gb sd, and super mystery dungeon face plates. The iPhone I got in return is in brand new condition. He never used it lol. Wish it had more space on it but oh well. Too bad there's no jailbreak for 9.3.1 iOS.

Edit: the start button didn't work on the n3ds either. Didn't know how to fix it.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 23, 2016)

Just got this moments ago. Also my first actual purchase in steam


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2016)

Fifa 11 for DS.
Cus exploit game.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jun 23, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Fifa 11 for DS.
> Cus exploit game.


reminds me of this (though it may not be entirely related): http://smealum.net/?page_id=304

Fifa 11 is DSi-enhanced, is it?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> reminds me of this (though it may not be entirely related): http://smealum.net/?page_id=304
> 
> Fifa 11 is DSi-enhanced, is it?



Yep, that reason.
Hmhm, DSi enhanced game.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 23, 2016)

I finally got a physical copy of a certain game I never shut up about.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 23, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I finally got a physical copy of a certain game I never shut up about.
> View attachment 53974


YESSS!


Also i bought (Aka pirated) the True colors album  (FLAC version) because muh audio.
i got a replacement for the usb flash-drive i bought, because the board itself fell out from the housing


----------



## Xexyz (Jun 23, 2016)

HuniePop as a gift for my anime loving older brother 
Lyne for myself, it was only 89 cents


----------



## anthonyplep (Jun 23, 2016)

Some very late May and June pickups.  Some PlayStation, some PlayStation 2.  Most recent purchases being the Crash Bandicoot games mostly due to the E3 announcements.  Crash 2 marks my 60th PS1 game added to the collection 



Spoiler


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 24, 2016)

anthonyplep said:


> Some very late May and June pickups.  Some PlayStation, some PlayStation 2.  Most recent purchases being the Crash Bandicoot games mostly due to the E3 announcements.  Crash 2 marks my 60th PS1 game added to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You aren't on YouTube by any chance, are you?


----------



## anthonyplep (Jun 24, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You aren't on YouTube by any chance, are you?


Sort of, why?


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 24, 2016)

Spoiler











Pickups of today. Finally got my hands on yakuza 2 and all 3 fatal frames.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 24, 2016)

anthonyplep said:


> Sort of, why?


Never mind, I may have been mistaking you for someone else. The background that your games were on just reminded me of a segment someone does called "playload" lol


----------



## anthonyplep (Jun 24, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Never mind, I may have been mistaking you for someone else. The background that your games were on just reminded me of a segment someone does called "playload" lol


Ah, gotcha


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 24, 2016)

Got this recently for $11 + $4 shipping ( R$39,99 + R$16 ). Played only a bit of it because it's night and the PS3 is on the living room, but from what I played, it's awesome! I can't wait to get home from school tomorrow to play more and this really makes me wanna get an HDMI monitor so I can play it in my room.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 24, 2016)

i lucked out and got an entirely new computer desk for free, a neighbor was giving away a computer desk and we jumped on the deal in no time. Luckily, it was only two houses down so it wasn't hard to move it


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 24, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Fatal Frame is my shit!!






I visited my friend in Maine and he took me to Gamebox, a local video game store where I bought a blue yarn Yoshi amiibo. Been wanting one since I saw it and it was cheaper than home in Sweden to so I had to get it, and we also went to Bull Moose in Brunswick and I picked up The Audacity and Why Am I So Happy by Spose <3


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 24, 2016)

Poor man's surface plate, 480mm along the long side (about 19 inches if you prefer cretin measurements) and about 30mm thick (inch is 25.4mm if you care about that sort of thing)
It is surprisingly flat actually and I probably won't have to do much if I want to get it flatter. £3 it was.


 

Oh and game stuff
Couple of NIB third party rechargeable wii nunchucks, not the motion plus compatible ones if that is the sort of thing advertised on the packets. £1 each.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Supster131 (Jun 24, 2016)

Here we go... wooh!


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> -snip-


That Scooby Doo game was so much fun.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 26, 2016)

I bought today for the ps3 LAIR  for $4. It was cheap and I wanted to try it out.
Kill zone 3 for $5 and got Splinter Cell Double Agent for free at a pawnshop called new2you. It was buy 1 game under $6 and get.the 2nd free. They didn't have any other game I wanted


Spoiler











At my local reptile pet store I bought some meal worms again and I ask for a dozen super worms and the guy sold me 50 for $2 (the price of 12). So I have more than enough food for my leopard gecko for about a month maybe more.


Spoiler














Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## nxwing (Jun 26, 2016)

Slowly completing the $5 requirement for Steam


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 26, 2016)

Recently bought another ps2 and got a lusifer/octapus zero to go with it . The laser blew out after installing the chip (coincidence, its an old v4r so I'm not surprised). Got a new laser and doing the replacement myself as theres no way i can return the ps2 to the seller after cracking open the case and breaking the warranty seal ( yes amazingly the previous ownee never opened this for repair or anything lol). Planning on reviewing the chip on my YouTube once the ps2 is fully functional again


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 26, 2016)

Totally...
Not.. Addicted.. to.. Amiibo!

Anyways, one more should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 26, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Totally...
> Not.. Addicted.. to.. Amiibo!
> 
> Anyways, one more should arrive tomorrow.


Gimme Isabelle pls ;w;


----------



## Erikku (Jun 27, 2016)

I got a drink, nothing more nothing less









Oh and I lost a close friend of mine today


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2016)

Erikku said:


> I got a drink, nothing more nothing less
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no :C


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm very sorry to hear that. My condolences to your friend.

Yesterday I bought this while at work





Not pictured (purchased around 3-4 days ago):
- Storm of Spears
- Dungeon Journey

I forgot to screen cap them due to fatigue from work.

EDIT: Found them.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 27, 2016)

Erikku said:


> I got a drink, nothing more nothing less
> 
> 
> Sorry for your loss
> ...


----------



## TheYellowFist (Jun 27, 2016)

I found my old box for The Sims complete collection and found out one of the discs were broken. Contacted Origin Support with proof and they gave me the Sims 2 collection.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 28, 2016)

Gonna take a break on buying Amiibo after the Squid Sisters are released 
I've been making my bank account cry too much, lol.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 28, 2016)

I FOUND 22 AWG SOLID WIRE!!! I found it at the very first RadioShack I visited. I would kill for a RadioShack in my town. Also, 22 awg solid is IM-FUCKING-POSSIBLE to find in Sweden. Not even our biggest distributors of electronic parts / wire / component have it. It's insane.
And another Europe -> US outlet adapter. 1 wasn't enough B^)





Finally got a new OTG adapter.





Got some new N3DSXL styluses. My original one was so worn out that it would fall out all the time. I almost lost it 4 times during the flight to the states. I already took the black one out of the packaging when I took the picture  Probably not gonna touch the other ones honestly lol





<3


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2016)

19 blade PS3 fan.
Time to swap it with me 15 blade one~


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 28, 2016)

Preordered the MH Generations 3DS XL off of Amazon (I may do a hardmod and do a downgrade/install A9LH) on it, and then flip it on the local market here. 

Bought a lockpick practice set (bored, and wanted to learn a new skill, plus, we gamers always do it in video games, so why not?), as well as some rosin core solder (I have a bunch of solder here, but I lost the packaging for it, so I don't know exactly what it is)...

Will be picking up another n3DS XL from a friend today, and then doing an A9LH install + Luma3DS.


----------



## xtheman (Jun 28, 2016)

This week I bought:
Hyrule Warrior Legends
2 XBOX 360 controllers (Even though I have no friends)
Link amiibo
NFC Adapter for old 3ds
Poe Dameron Issue 1 (Gamestop variant cover)
6 Pokemon booster packs
Portable phone charger
Hdmi cable
TLoZ: Twilight Princess HD


Spoiler: Images


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 29, 2016)

Got my Mother 3 repro in the mail 



Spoiler

















Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 29, 2016)

I bought the PS3 Kiosk demo for DJ Hero which you normally find in a store display. Don't know what I'm gonna do with it tho


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 29, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Got my Mother 3 repro in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did u buy?


----------



## bitcrush (Jun 29, 2016)

got myself the Pokemon 20th Anniversary New 3DS last weekend.
Also installed A9LH the night after HAAAAH


----------



## nxwing (Jun 29, 2016)

Got a new book about Photoshop CS5


----------



## Mazamin (Jun 29, 2016)

Technics headphones, amazing!


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 29, 2016)

Got around to doing my purchases on the Steam Summer Sale. I bought Ys 1+2, The Witcher 3, and South Park The Stick of Truth


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 29, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Where did u buy?


I bought it on eBay. The sellers name was emerchant3000. But he took everything off his ebay because the Canada post might go on strike

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 30, 2016)

My 1070 arrived! I have 2 SSDs and a RAM upgrade coming in to go along with it


----------



## Jay Clay (Jun 30, 2016)

yep I know we all mean games and stuff but you know what, I am so fuc#@[email protected] exited for my new car, actually I bought it today and I am just in love with my new baby.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Jay Clay said:


> yep I know we all mean games and stuff but you know what, I am so fuc#@[email protected] exited for my new car, actually I bought it today and I am just in love with my new baby.


Watch it get repoed in 6 months


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 30, 2016)

Jay Clay said:


> yep I know we all mean games and stuff but you know what, I am so fuc#@[email protected] exited for my new car, actually I bought it today and I am just in love with my new baby.


welcome to the club
http://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-124#post-5132330

also installed running boards on mine
http://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-130#post-5160399


----------



## Jay Clay (Jun 30, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> welcome to the club
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-124#post-5132330
> 
> also installed running boards on mine
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-130#post-5160399




oh wow, you know this baby is so confortable to drive, I was driving a vw cross fox and there is no comparison, damn I even forgot I just got my new3ds and I need to install a9lh LOL, by the way, your cx5 looks even tougher with the boards, really nice.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 30, 2016)

Barnes and Noble is awesome


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 30, 2016)

My pickups. 

And then work pickups of the week. An entire GameCube collection, and a ton of other cool shit. Check the spoiler to see. 


Spoiler


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 30, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> My pickups.
> 
> And then work pickups of the week. An entire GameCube collection, and a ton of other cool shit. Check the spoiler to see.
> 
> ...


ITS OVER 9000!!!!!!


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 30, 2016)

I got myself recently a Nintendo screwdriver, a cardboard and 3d glasses


Spoiler: IMAGES


----------



## Jay Clay (Jul 1, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Watch it get repoed in 6 months


technically not possible, I didn't use any kind of credit, I worked for like 3 years to get my first new brand car, but yeah still funny how so many people get some credit for cars and later they are unable to pay.


----------



## Emenaria (Jul 1, 2016)

I've been using iPhone devices for over 5 years but finally decided to switch to Android(since the latest iOS 9.3.2 can't still be jailbroken...), so I recently bought the Galaxy S7 edge, Gear VR, etc, and rooted it on the very first day. I gotta admit it's a lot better than iPhone. Also the Gear VR thing is so immersive and fun.




Sent from my SM-G935F


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 1, 2016)

Emenaria said:


> I've been using iPhone for over 5 years but finally decided to switch to Android(since the latest iOS 9.3.2 can't be jailbroken...), so I recently bought the Galaxy S7 edge, Gear VR, etc, and rooted it on the very first day. I gotta admit it's a lot better than iPhone. Also the Gear VR thing is so immersive.
> View attachment 54751
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F


Ayy welcome to Android master race. Master race of mobile devices anyway.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 1, 2016)

Welp, thought I was only going home with what I posted earlier but uh




Not the case anymore lmao. 
Oh, can't forget our shops pic


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 1, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Welp, thought I was only going home with what I posted earlier but uh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Persona 4 <3<3<3<3<3


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 1, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Persona 4 <3<3<3<3<3


It's sealed too. Figured I'd just leave it sealed and keep playing golden when I feel like it.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 1, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> It's sealed too. Figured I'd just leave it sealed and keep playing golden when I feel like it.


Yay, Golden! Fitzgerald <3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2016)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125871

Oops.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 1, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> I got myself recently a Nintendo screwdriver, a cardboard and 3d glasses
> 
> 
> Spoiler: IMAGES


Google glass prototype roflsauce


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 1, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Google glass prototype roflsauce


huh?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 2, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> huh?



The cardboard, its just a joke


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 2, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> The cardboard, its just a joke


it's actually great for VR


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 2, 2016)

nice


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2016)

Fulfilled the boyhood dream -- got a graphing calculator. Never owned one before, barely even used one and always wanted one, despite the ones when I was in school being awful and my knowing it.
Whatever shrapnel I had in my pocket that was just less than £2


 

Also added to my collection of legacy fittings and found some bits of metal and a tapered dead centre (possibly mt1 dimensions if the knackered old micrometer I grabbed out of my box of them is anything to go by). I might be out £1 for what you see there.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 3, 2016)

Slowly turning into a weeb. Halp.

I tried the game on Android hours ago and I love it. My netbook can't run it though, have to wait for another year before I get a laptop that can run this.

EDIT:


 
Oh boy


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 3, 2016)

Just picked up an ultra wide monitor from amazon warehouse for £100.

I like it a lot


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 3, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> View attachment 54962
> 
> Just picked up an ultra wide monitor from amazon warehouse for £100.
> 
> I like it a lot


I love the way your background image expands onto the upper screen. Looks gorgeous!


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 3, 2016)

Managed to get big box Hyrule Warriors for Wii U for £65 delivered! Now I have all 3 zelda Wii U big box limited editions


----------



## jackthelost (Jul 3, 2016)

Recently bought a ps vita with 6 games off craigslist and 8gb memory card then i bought 3 more games off the gamestop sale thats going on Persona 4 golden,muramasa rebirth,dragons crown.Very happy with my purchases.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 3, 2016)

I bought Dragon Warrior Monsters 2 Cobi's journey and Tara's Adventure for $40. 2 great gbc games for a decent price. I kept finding just 1 for $30 +. So I'm happy.



Spoiler


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jul 3, 2016)

I BOUGHT FOR PS4 PES 2016, GOW III REMASTRED, UNCHARTED 4


----------



## earlynovfan (Jul 3, 2016)

nxwing said:


> View attachment 54960
> Slowly turning into a weeb. Halp.
> 
> I tried the game on Android hours ago and I love it. My netbook can't run it though, have to wait for another year before I get a laptop that can run this.
> ...


Both great games!!

For myself, I picked up a few steam games including Punch Club the other day.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 3, 2016)

Just picked up a copy of DOOM for the PC, read that it will still have to download most of the game before I can play. Hopefully it doesn't take too long, I've read it does.





EDIT:Wow, this sucks bad. Its going to take a day and and a half before I can play. I did kindof expect it though. Especially since the internet is extremely slow here.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 3, 2016)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Just picked up a copy of DOOM for the PC, read that it will still have to download most of the game before I can play. Hopefully it doesn't take too long, I've read it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one thing I never understood. Why even bother have a physical copy if you have to use Steam anyways?


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jul 3, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> That's one thing I never understood. Why even bother have a physical copy if you have to use Steam anyways?


Because sometimes it's cheaper than buying the game on Steam?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 3, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> That's one thing I never understood. Why even bother have a physical copy if you have to use Steam anyways?


I prefer physical over digital, I hadn't even logged in into my steam account in over a 1100 days. The real question is why bother making a physical copy if your going to make the customer download it anyways.


----------



## gameboy (Jul 3, 2016)

gas


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 3, 2016)

Thomas83Lin said:


> I prefer physical over digital, I hadn't even logged in into my steam account in over a 1100 days. The real question is why bother making a physical copy if your going to make the customer download it anyways.


you should login as you are missing out on game patches, community mods and such


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 3, 2016)

Got some stuff at a convention today:

Attack on Titan volumes 4&5
Death Note volume 1






Majora's Mask poster (3DS for scale)


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 3, 2016)

Not bought a damn thing, all my available funding is on standby for the release of Monster Hunter Generations on the 15th. Might sell some old stuff to raise a few extra dubloons for more shiny things though. Ocarina of Time 3D is a Nintendo Selects title now, seems a shame to not have it on the memory card.


----------



## Issac (Jul 3, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Welp, thought I was only going home with what I posted earlier but uh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you a little bit right now *looking at Lunar*


----------



## earlynovfan (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh shit, totally forgot I bought Lunar Silver Star Story CIB a month or two ago...


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 4, 2016)

Just purchased the Hi-Def NES mod kit, from game-tech.us this was the first batch up for sale. took me 2 and a half hours to place my order. The website got hit so hard it was down most of that time. After that it sold-out very quickly, only 200 was up for sale. 

Heres a youtube video of the Hi-Def Nes Kit in action for anyone is unaware what it is. I've been waiting for this to release forever it seems.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 4, 2016)

I better use my PC for games now. It should handle all of them just fine. No excuses to not play on the masterrace, right, RIGHT?





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Thomas83Lin said:


> Just purchased the Hi-Def NES mod kit, from game-tech.us this was the first batch up for sale. took me 2 and a half hours to place my order. The website got hit so hard it was down most of that time. After that it sold-out very quickly, only 200 was up for sale.
> 
> Heres a youtube video of the Hi-Def Nes Kit in action for anyone is unaware what it is. I've been waiting for this to release forever it seems.



Aw dang, a friend of mine (who's a modder) wanted to get one of those for a nes project of ours. Will they sell more of these?


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 4, 2016)

I have a really good reason why I bought a lot of these games explained at my blog later. Just gonna apply some Salonpas to my back.


----------



## samiam144 (Jul 4, 2016)

Just bought PixelJunk Monsters Ultimate on Steam 
Also, Hammerwatch and Monaco last week


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jul 4, 2016)

Finally got myself a gaming laptop (msi GE72 Apache Pro) last week and discovered for myself just how sexy PC gaming can be (thanks also in part to that steam summer sale through which I was able to pick up all those games dirt cheap)


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 4, 2016)

In NYC now, final destination of my trip, and I finally found K-ON! I was planning on getting all 6 books but of course they only had the first one ;_; Chase continues today! I will find them all!
Also, The Shining, because horror is awesome. Horror and manga is all I read B^)


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 4, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Finally found K-ON! I was planning on getting all 6 books but of course they only had the first one ;_; Chase continues today! I will find them all!
> Also, The Shining, because horror is awesome. Horror and manga is all I read B^)


Two very good books 
I still need to read the manga, but I will sooner or later. The Shining is super good though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 4, 2016)

I got myself(ordered a month ago, but just arrived today) a Bluethooth 4.0 Dongle.
Time to use Wiimotes and Bluetooth Controllers


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 4, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> I got myself(ordered a month ago, but just arrived today) a Bluethooth 4.0 Dongle.
> Time to use Wiimotes and Bluetooth Controllers


Nice. I hope the adapter is better than that brutally shitty artwork ^^


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 4, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Nice. I hope the adapter is better than that brutally shitty artwork ^^


What could you expect?
It's an Ebay(chinese) resseler ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
But it works flawlessy so far with Dolphin and mupen64.
Also works with PC games(Bioshock) but I only play'em with keyboard(cuz #masterrace)


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 4, 2016)

Steam Collection Updated  Now all I need is Fable Anniversary

Salt and Sanctuary
BioShock Infinite
STAR WARS™ Knights of the Old Republic™ II: The Sith Lords™
PAYDAY 2
Left 4 Dead 2
Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition
Bioshock 2
Half-Life 2
Just Cause 2
F.E.A.R. 3
Age of Empires II: HD Edition
LIMBO
Fallout: New Vegas
How to Survive *2*
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - Multiplayer
Just Cause 2: Multiplayer Mod
Half-Life 2: Deathmatch
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
BioShock
Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 4, 2016)

Hopefully comes tomorrow
it was pretty darn cheap


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 4, 2016)

Got my CPR C level training.  Was a wickedly dull class as I knew almost everything, but I was there for the hands-on training of how to do the actual CPR motions and the new regulations for choking.  (Also, are there a ton of obese people?  Because training covered doing that for obese people - it's chest thrusts instead of tummy thrusts.)

Go take it, as it is interesting and you have the potential to save a life


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 4, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> I got myself(ordered a month ago, but just arrived today) a Bluethooth 4.0 Dongle.
> Time to use Wiimotes and Bluetooth Controllers


I Just got this a few days ago lol


----------



## Issac (Jul 4, 2016)

earlynovfan said:


> Oh shit, totally forgot I bought Lunar Silver Star Story CIB a month or two ago...


You may too feel my hate!

(In case you didn't know, my username comes from that game:
Lunar Silver Star Story Complete Rules so that became my first username -> LSSSCrules  
it turned into all lowercase on one IRC server -> lssscrules 
it was shortened on another server -> lsssc (that's LSSSC still) 
a user thought I had misspelled the Golden Sun character ISAAC's name wrong, but asked "I think you misspelled ISSAC", which also would be misspelled... So he thought the lowercase L was an uppercase i. and that I had one S too many....
Aaaaand that turned into my username: Issac


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2016)

Spoiler














Making for a grand total of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, gotta catch em all.


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 4, 2016)

A new in box, Majora's Mask n3DS XL.  It's on 9.4.20 U!



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2016)

This guy, in a Happy Meal: 







It's (much) smaller than it looks.


----------



## Xexyz (Jul 4, 2016)

Might have gotten carried away in the Steam sale...


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Aw dang, a friend of mine (who's a modder) wanted to get one of those for a nes project of ours. Will they sell more of these?


 Never got a notification for this, Yeah they are planning to sell more, but I believe they will have to get more assembled first. Not sure how long that will take. I haven't heard any timeline when more will come out.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 4, 2016)

Xexyz said:


>


----------



## Xexyz (Jul 4, 2016)

Snowdori said:


>


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) pretty good puzzle game


----------



## Seriel (Jul 5, 2016)

I never actually bothered with this thread but why not eh?
Throwing in something I got a week or two back.





Don't worry, I was updating the emunand, while setting up a9lh which I did the same day.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 5, 2016)

A GTX 1070!!! 
The MSI AERO 8G OC edition.





Now to wait...


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jul 5, 2016)

.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 5, 2016)

Gotten a new windshield wipers and a new side mirror for me car after some wanker hit his side mirror with mine >_>


----------



## Miney (Jul 5, 2016)

Some computer upgrades ;3


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 5, 2016)

Paid for a Commodore 64 from another Canadian on the Lemon64 forums, ordered a copy of DDR Extreme on the PS2, picked up DDR Extreme 2, Finding Nemo and a Japanese copy of Sega Rally 2 from a retro gaming store near me as well 
as a Rock Band 2 guitar for the 360.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 5, 2016)

THE HUNT IS FINALLY OVER


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Len figurine!



Got this again.
For me boyfriend this time.


----------



## nasune (Jul 6, 2016)

I've bought AC Unity, The Evil Within, and Quantum Break for the Xbox one, and my long awaited Gameboy Everdrive came in yesterday. Other than that I got myself a Mendel Prusa I3 3D printer, and it's pretty nice. Things were frustrating at first because it wouldn't work, but it turned out to be a settings issue.


----------



## Xexyz (Jul 7, 2016)

One of the best games I've played


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 7, 2016)

Xexyz said:


> One of the best games I've played


It's $8 on Xbox One and every says the game is really good. I'm tempted to buy it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 7, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> It's $8 on Xbox One and every says the game is really good. I'm tempted to buy it.



All the episodes or one of them?

This:


Spoiler: FIXR


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 7, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> All the episodes or one of them?


All of them.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 7, 2016)

Ordered an enthoo pro without window. My cm690ii is getting on a bit now, cable management is not great and the usb ports are quite worn and loose fitting these days and my 290 vapor-x barely fits.

Wouldn't think it would be so hard to find a good, understated black case without a window, but apparently, if you don't want a window, then fuck you, because there's not much choice.

30CM 12v 8pin extension. A couple of reviews mentioned having to run the 12v straight across, rather than in the proper cable channels, due to length. Only £3, so would rather have it and not need it.


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 7, 2016)

Decided to go for it, since Microsoft pretty much paid for it.
I've heard great things of this game, and I like TellTale games (people say this plays like a Telltale game), so I'm excited for it.


----------



## Xexyz (Jul 7, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Decided to go for it, since Microsoft pretty much paid for it.
> I've heard great things of this game, and I like TellTale games (people say this plays like a Telltale game), so I'm excited for it.


I bought the complete for $12.50 so you got a really nice deal.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I never actually bothered with this thread but why not eh?
> Throwing in something I got a week or two back.
> 
> 
> ...


Did you color those buttons yourself?


----------



## Chary (Jul 8, 2016)

​Awww yeah. So hyped.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 8, 2016)

Chary said:


> ​Awww yeah. So hyped.


DAT PRICETAG


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 8, 2016)

Bought these games while I was at work 2 days ago. 15 hours of work for 3 days was imminent hell.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 8, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Ordered an enthoo pro without window. My cm690ii is getting on a bit now, cable management is not great and the usb ports are quite worn and loose fitting these days and my 290 vapor-x barely fits.
> 
> Wouldn't think it would be so hard to find a good, understated black case without a window, but apparently, if you don't want a window, then fuck you, because there's not much choice.
> 
> 30CM 12v 8pin extension. A couple of reviews mentioned having to run the 12v straight across, rather than in the proper cable channels, due to length. Only £3, so would rather have it and not need it.


Strangely the window side panel is the only low quality part out of the whole thing, creeks and makings cracking sounds with temperature changes.
I managed to fit the 8 pin cable fine.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 8, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Did you color those buttons yourself?


The smaller N3DS comes with those buttons


----------



## bowser (Jul 8, 2016)

Moving this to the other thread:
Whats the greatest deal you ever got on a game/ console?


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 8, 2016)

Bowsy <3


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 8, 2016)

My friend bought me Overwatch because he wanted me to play it. It's a decent game, I guess.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 8, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> Strangely the window side panel is the only low quality part out of the whole thing, creeks and makings cracking sounds with temperature changes.
> I managed to fit the 8 pin cable fine.



I was going to get the non windowed version anyway (don't like case windows), but I did notice that in most of the reviews (pretty much all are the standard windowed version), comments on the acrylic being cheap and easy to scratch.

I don't think I will need the cable either. One review was with the ax760i which has a 650mm cable which is near enough standard length, so it's odd it didn't reach. Can't remember where I saw the other that mentioned it, but for £3 I'd rather have it and not need it.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 8, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> I was going to get the non windowed version anyway (don't like case windows), but I did notice that in most of the reviews (pretty much all are the standard windowed version), comments on the acrylic being cheap and easy to scratch.
> 
> I don't think I will need the cable either. One review was with the ax760i which has a 650mm cable which is near enough standard length, so it's odd it didn't reach. Can't remember where I saw the other that mentioned it, but for £3 I'd rather have it and not need it.


I have a tx750 v2, the 8 pin is only 600mm and still had room to spare


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 9, 2016)

Well.. These Splatoon Amiibo came out today and I had them on pre-order... so..
Er, Fox was on the shelf taunting me, so I went for it.

*#TeamCallie*


----------



## Chary (Jul 9, 2016)

I got a lot of suffering and emotional wreckage...because I watched Re:Zero.

anime was a mistake *sobs*


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 9, 2016)

I got DDR Extreme on the PS2 and my Callie and Marie amiibo's in the mail today.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

Chary said:


> I got a lot of suffering and emotional wreckage...because I watched Re:Zero.
> 
> anime was a mistake *sobs*


I thought resident evil zero was a game


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I thought resident evil zero was a game


LMAO! I'm dying, I'm sorry XD
Re:Zero is an anime and isn't involved with Resident Evil at all


----------



## ultramario1998 (Jul 9, 2016)

Recently bought the Steins;Gate anime (mah very first!) after playing the VN...

it's so good


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> LMAO! I'm dying, I'm sorry XD
> Re:Zero is an anime and isn't involved with Resident Evil at all


Well i didn't know that. sooo........ this.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 10, 2016)

A nice little Cree pen flashlight. It has a burglar mode!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2016)

Woohoo! 
(had to get Zotac instead, couldn't wait for a preorder, this was in stock sooo)










Oranges for scale:




(the "GEFORCE GTX" lights up, I didn't know. <3)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 11, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> Woohoo!
> (had to get Zotac instead, couldn't wait for a preorder, this was in stock sooo)
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO YOU DIDN'T 

I'm coming for a visit so we can play some games!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> OH NO YOU DIDN'T
> 
> I'm coming for a visit so we can play some games!



Oh you're most welcome mate! 
--
And on the same day of installing this GPU, I found out my CPU idle temps were around 60 Celsius, probably the crappy clunky stock cooler. So I bought a EVO 212, and man was that hard to install... -_-


Spoiler: Dirty floor











Was pretty worth it tho, now it's at 40 Celsius.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 11, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> Oh you're most welcome mate!
> --
> And on the same day of installing this GPU, I found out my CPU idle temps were around 60 Celsius, probably the crappy clunky stock cooler. So I bought a EVO 212, and man was that hard to install... -_-
> 
> ...


Yup, i wanna see some 4K VIDEO GAMES. I wanna be all like "OHHHHH AHHHHHH IS SO CLEAN, LOOK AT THE PIXELS, GODLIKE" Hope you got a surround system to go with it.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 11, 2016)

Stopped at hft and got a bunch of stuff and a few free things too
also got some plasti dip for pc part painting (thread will be up soon™)


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 11, 2016)

Picked up some plain white masks for a The Purge cosplay (doing the messed up Lady Liberty mask from Election year), and it will be the first time I mess around with el wire for a project.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Yup, i wanna see some 4K VIDEO GAMES. I wanna be all like "OHHHHH AHHHHHH IS SO CLEAN, LOOK AT THE PIXELS, GODLIKE" Hope you got a surround system to go with it.



6 TERRAFLOPZ OF GPU POWAA, HIGH QUALITY PIXELZ (microsoft joke)
Why surround sound? Headphones are boss. ;P


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 11, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> 6 TERRAFLOPZ OF GPU POWAA, HIGH QUALITY PIXELZ (microsoft joke)
> Why surround sound? Headphones are boss. ;P


I don't have any, i can't find one that fits comfortably, and most of the good ones cost over $200 for decent quality sound.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2016)

Got a nice old rabbet/rebate plane, been sort of looking for one for a while and though there have been a few metal adjustable ones (this one is somewhat adjustable) they were all too far gone or too much for my taste



As with most new (to me) tools I thought I would polish it up a bit and give it a go. Now several scrap planks I found in the garden slot together with a nice rabbet and/or tongue and groove.
In some ways I like it more than my thousands of watts router, certainly less of a paint to go grab and set up for it all.
Now I want to find a router plane but I have not so much as seen one of those in an antique shop lately, let alone for my sort of prices.

Whole £1 it set me back.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 11, 2016)

So, as usual when i walk into a gaming related store, i check what games are on sale. Today i found this, (not really looking for it, but always nice to have)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 11, 2016)

Oops.






Picked it up Wednesday. 

Also ordered a wiring harness and dash kit, so I can pop the head unit from my Aveo into this. Also ordered some more 0 gauge, so I can install the amp too.


----------



## mgrev (Jul 12, 2016)

A Wacom One tablet




A First Order Stormtrooper bobblehead


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 13, 2016)

wew lad =)
Anyways, I had some Amazon credit, so why not?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> wew lad =)
> Anyways, I had some Amazon credit, so why not?


Do amiibo really add anything new to playing games? I kinda wanted to buy amiibo, but i wasn't sure if i would find it exciting or useful to my games, since super smash bros, it seem more like skylanders which i don't have much intrest in. I need opinions.


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 13, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Do amiibo really add anything new to playing games? I kinda wanted to buy amiibo, but i wasn't sure if i would find it exciting or useful to my games, since super smash bros, it seem more like skylanders which i don't have much intrest in. I need opinions.


It depends on a game per game basis. Most games only give you some extras (such as in Mario Kart 8, you only get costumes for your Mii). A few games actually "interact" with your Amiibo, such as Smash Bros. I think training Amiibo is quite fun.. until they get really good 
When I first started collecting Amiibo a few months back, I had the mentality that I would buy them because they look cool and/or I want some sort of hobby.
4 months later, I've barely collected around 25 




People have told me that I started TOO late. I disagree. Some Amiibo went up to $100 in 2015. Now? Those Amiibo cost around $30. It's never too late to start collecting.

Anyways, it really depends on your interests. If you plan on buying them for games (especially for games besides Smash Bros), you might be a little disappointed, but if you buy them as a hobby or because how cool they look, I think you'll be happy.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> It depends on a game per game basis. Most games only give you some extras (such as in Mario Kart 8, you only get costumes for your Mii). A few games actually "interact" with your Amiibo, such as Smash Bros. I think training Amiibo is quite fun.. until they get really good
> When I first started collecting Amiibo a few months back, I had the mentality that I would buy them because they look cool and/or I want some sort of hobby.
> 4 months later, I've barely collected around 25
> 
> ...


Well i mean that is what they are used for, the games right? Also i didn't expect to be this expensive or to produce so many, and have so many limitations on which games you can use it for. Just seem a little discouraging to some people if they haven't started collecting yet. But i guess if someone really wanted it, nothing will stop them.


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 13, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well i mean that is what they are used for, the games right? Also i didn't expect to be this expensive or to produce so many, and have so many limitations on which games you can use it for. Just seem a little discouraging to some people if they haven't started collecting yet. But i guess if someone really wanted it, nothing will stop them.


I think the games come second, both in the eyes of the consumer and Nintendo (unfortunately). I mean, just look at Amiibo support after Smash, it's trash (Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival and the Splatoon Amiibo).
Just buy the ones you like. Buy Amiibo for the characters you like and enjoy.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Do amiibo really add anything new to playing games? I kinda wanted to buy amiibo, but i wasn't sure if i would find it exciting or useful to my games, since super smash bros, it seem more like skylanders which i don't have much intrest in. I need opinions.


If u want to not buy the figures u just buy an N^2Elite


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> If u want to not buy the figures u just buy an N^2Elite


  Will this save me money on having to buy the amiibo?


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 13, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Will this save me money on having to buy the amiibo?



It's basically an amiibo flashcart.

Or you could just bulk buy ntag215 and make your own amiibo with tagmo.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/making-amiibo-ntag215s.413050/


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Will this save me money on having to buy the amiibo?


Yes can hold 200 per N^2Elite cheaper then buying tags


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 13, 2016)

(Gonna get the DLC's soon to obtain the SE when it comes out 





(Never played COD on PC but its brutal I'll say)


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 13, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> Strangely the window side panel is the only low quality part out of the whole thing,



Well, not off to a good start with mine, it looks nice enough, but seems QC was having a day off.

Big scratch inside the case.
Chipped paint on the side panel.
Rubber feet for the psu not where they should be, just stuck to random places inside the case (at least the ones I could find).
Scratched front panel
Scratched on the back of the right side panel.

Going to have to sort out the photos tonight and arrange for collection + replacement.

Hopefully the next one is ok.


----------



## vinipeix (Jul 13, 2016)

I bought these two 

 
Pretty useless but they are so beautiful!


And I got my first tattoo 

 
Too soon?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2016)

vinipeix said:


> I bought these two
> 
> View attachment 56018
> Pretty useless but they are so beautiful!
> ...


How are the amiibo useless?


----------



## vinipeix (Jul 13, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> How are the amiibo useless?


They trigger a sort of splatfest and sing different songs, nothing special


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2016)

vinipeix said:


> They trigger a sort of splatfest and sing different songs, nothing special


All that for such a price? Why would people want that? I seen better use out of the ar cards than what you described. O_O


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 13, 2016)

vinipeix said:


> They trigger a sort of splatfest and sing different songs, nothing special


Don't forget Mario Maker costumes lol


----------



## vinipeix (Jul 13, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> All that for such a price? Why would people want that? I seen better use out of the ar cards than what you described. O_O


I really dunno lol

The ar cards are indeed more interesting 

I just bought them because the figures are really cute, not because the funcionality

It wouldn't hurt if they unlocked some gear, tho 

EDIT:



NikolaMiljevic said:


> Don't forget Mario Maker costumes lol



I forgot completely! haha

If only I had mario maker...


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 13, 2016)

vinipeix said:


> I bought these two
> 
> View attachment 56018
> Pretty useless but they are so beautiful!
> ...


Nice tatoo!


----------



## gudenau (Jul 13, 2016)

I got a couple Gameshark 64s the other day for ~10$. Allowed me to fix the one I already had, just need to get a parallel cable now.


----------



## vinipeix (Jul 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Nice tatoo!


Thanks! 

I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 15, 2016)

Got a power brick made by a friend for my Atari 130xe, i had the thing for 2-3 years not knowing if it worked or not and it does work!

So now i have two 8-bit computers, the Commodore 64 and the Atari 130xe


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 15, 2016)

Couple of things as of late. 

First off





Both Danganronpa Collectors editions. I adore them. Will eventually need to get Another Episode. 





This lovely little NES that a friend of my boss's made for our store. I main Peach in all smash games I play so I claimed this cutie. 

And finally a personal favorite game I've been waiting to have come in for a long time 




Man I adore this series


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 15, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Couple of things as of late.
> 
> First off
> 
> ...


TOTALLY IRRELEVANT QUESTION INCOMING

Why peach in smash? 

TOTALLY RELATED QUESTION FOLLOWING
What happened to the nintendo Logo? And why is stuff yellow? Isn't it suppoed to be red?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2016)

Some stuff I got but didn't post pictures yet.



Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 15, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> TOTALLY IRRELEVANT QUESTION INCOMING
> 
> Why peach in smash?
> 
> ...


Peach is high tier in melee and fits my playstyle of floaty and defensive incredibly well. Shes good in Project M and SM4SH as well. 

The Nintendo logo was painted over, and the yellow is for her crown and such. Red would be more suited for Mario.


----------



## 3than_H (Jul 15, 2016)

I bought a Roy amiibo at Gamestop.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 15, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Peach is high tier in melee and fits my playstyle of floaty and defensive incredibly well. Shes good in Project M and SM4SH as well.
> 
> The Nintendo logo was painted over, and the yellow is for her crown and such. Red would be more suited for Mario.


MEHHH PEACH MEHHHH FEMME FATALE MEHHH PALUTENA MEHHH MELEE PROJECT M MEHHHHAHRGH!
Epic rant ended. 
Well i see @VinsCool Has top gear Rally..... Top gear.... MERGH! Dumb company.


----------



## wiitendo84 (Jul 15, 2016)

Recently in the past 2 months I've bought an AMD FX 8350, a radeon r9 390, a new screen for my theater room, and a few new games. Other than that nothing major.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 15, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


>


Building a arcade joystck/controller there?


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 15, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Building a arcade joystck/controller there?


Already built


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Some stuff I got but didn't post pictures yet.



You are one of the ones buying old sports games? You do a fine service for your local area, please keep it up.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 15, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


>


Cool, someone else with playstation TV, what you gonna use it for or play on it?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 15, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Already built



Damn.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Cool, someone else with playstation TV, what you gonna use it for or play on it?



Correct me if I'm wrong, is the PSTV only used to stream from the PS4 console which you already own? Which only makes it useful for playing elsewhere close-by?


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 15, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, is the PSTV only used to stream from the PS4 console which you already own? Which only makes it useful for playing elsewhere close-by?


The PSTV is essentially a Vita 
So you can pretty much play Vita, some PSP, and some PS1 games on the PSTV. Although yes, you can also stream your PS4 to it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 15, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> The PSTV is essentially a Vita
> So you can pretty much play Vita, some PSP, and some PS1 games on the PSTV. Although yes, you can also stream your PS4 to it.



Without needing them? I need one right now...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 15, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> Without needing them? I need one right now...


I mean, you still have to actually own the games first, and not all games are playable. Ones that require the touchscreen/back touchpad usually can't be played (though you can use a whitelist hack to play some of the ones that are blocked but don't necessarily require the touchscreen and such). 

On topic, bought some velcro strips so I can better secure my amp and subs in the back of the Aviator.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 15, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I mean, you still have to actually own the games first, and not all games are playable. Ones that require the touchscreen/back touchpad usually can't be played (though you can use a whitelist hack to play some of the ones that are blocked but don't necessarily require the touchscreen and such).
> 
> On topic, bought some velcro strips so I can better secure my amp and subs in the back of the Aviator.


I CAN PLAY YS MEMORIES OF CELCESTIA ON PSTV? O_O
Tell me how? I bought the system for that reason but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 15, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I CAN PLAY YS MEMORIES OF CELCESTIA ON PSTV? O_O
> Tell me how? I bought the system for that reason but it wouldn't let me.


http://wololo.net/2015/09/26/pstv-w...es-on-your-ps-tv-with-simplified-steps-video/

If you've updated past 3.52 already, then you won't be able to perform the hack since the exploit that let people do it was patched.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 15, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Cool, someone else with playstation TV, what you gonna use it for or play on it?


Probably nothing more than Persona 4 Golden and Persona 4 Dancing All Night. Maybe some JRPGs.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 15, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Probably nothing more than Persona 4 Golden and Persona 4 Dancing All Night. Maybe some JRPGs.


You could play persona 4 on ps3 right? i think i have them both


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You could play persona 4 on ps3 right? i think i have them both


You can, but Persona 4 Golden is way superior compared to Persona 4.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 15, 2016)

I got another Monitor and 2 new pairs of glasses (1 for going outside and 1 that is more comfortable when wearing headphones)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 15, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> You can, but Persona 4 Golden is way superior compared to Persona 4.


I see there is a ps2 persona 4 game, is persona 4 golden a remake? What about this persona 4 ultimax, what the heck is the difference? Another remake?


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I see there is a ps2 persona 4 game, is persona 4 golden a remake? What about this persona 4 ultimax, what the heck is the difference? Another remake?


Persona 4 Golden is more than a remake. It adds a lot of more content (including an extra dungeon and a few more endings).
Persona 4 Arena and Persona 4 Ultimax are spin offs, they are fighting games. Persona 4 Arena takes place after Persona 4/Golden, while Ultimax takes place after Arena.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I see there is a ps2 persona 4 game, is persona 4 golden a remake? What about this persona 4 ultimax, what the heck is the difference? Another remake?


ultimax is a sequel to persona 4 arena


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 15, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Persona 4 Golden is more than a remake. It adds a lot of more content (including an extra dungeon and a few more endings).
> Persona 4 Arena and Persona 4 Ultimax are spin offs, they are fighting games. Persona 4 Arena takes place after Persona 4/Golden, while Ultimax takes place after Arena.


So Persona 4 is the original game and is a Roleplaying variety and persona 4 arena is a fighting game variety, are they least based off the same story or did they make up some story alternate universe reality to fit into a fighting game variety. I hope not, i dunno why games have to do things like that.


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So Persona 4 is the original game and is a Roleplaying variety and persona 4 arena is a fighting game variety, are they least based off the same story or did they make up some story alternate universe reality to fit into a fighting game variety. I hope not, i dunno why games have to do things like that.


It's based on the same story.
Every Persona 3/4 game is canon, even the spin offs.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 16, 2016)

New condition retails for about $45-50 got for $5


----------



## hyprskllz (Jul 16, 2016)

Just bought a protector case (already applied) and an original charger for my 3DS, since my charger broke recently.
Totalling about US$ 14.


----------



## mashers (Jul 16, 2016)

Yesterday I ordered this hat:







I'll curve the brim when it arrives (I like my caps with curved brims, not flat brims).


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


>


yay someone else who also bought this


----------



## Phil5004 (Jul 16, 2016)

Yesterday I've bought an 10000mAh Powerbank for my N3DS and my Phone


----------



## pbanj (Jul 16, 2016)

3X nexus 5x..............
First one had a dead pixel, they sent a replacement.
Replacement has one in a diff spot, they are sending a third.

I'm hoping the third is fine


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 16, 2016)

mashers said:


> Yesterday I ordered this hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure it's an authentic "brim stone" to do it


----------



## konsolenumbau.expert (Jul 16, 2016)

Aoyue Int 968A+

Oh god I'm loving it






Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 16, 2016)

pbanj said:


> 3X nexus 5x..............
> First one had a dead pixel, they sent a replacement.
> Replacement has one in a diff spot, they are sending a third.
> 
> I'm hoping the third is fine


This is what's scared me of Nexus shit. I had to get my Nexus 7 2013 replaced 3 times before I got one that was decent, and even then, I still get intense ghosting every now and then. Real shit manufacturing. And no microSD slots on their shit. Cause shitGoogle hate microSD.


----------



## mashers (Jul 16, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Make sure it's an authentic "brim stone" to do it


I don't understand...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2016)

That looks pretty sweet. I have one of their hot air stations and though some diss them it does what I want (fixing screens and SMD rework).
A combined iron/tweezers and air station though... might have to look into that if it is easy to drag around. Would make certain on site repairs a bit easier to gear up for.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 16, 2016)

riyaz said:


> yay someone else who also bought this


So what is it? The new hatsune miku clone game?


----------



## pbanj (Jul 16, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> This is what's scared me of Nexus shit. I had to get my Nexus 7 2013 replaced 3 times before I got one that was decent, and even then, I still get intense ghosting every now and then. Real shit manufacturing. And no microSD slots on their shit. Cause shitGoogle hate microSD.


Ya at least their customer service is top notch


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 16, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So what is it? The new hatsune miku clone game?


Better than Hatsune Miku, imo


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 16, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Better than Hatsune Miku, imo


I wouldn't know, I never seen or played either of those games. But i just look at the clues.

Is a persona game
Atlus is own by sega
Sega make hatsune miku games
Is a dancing game 
HOW CAN YOU NOT THINK OF CLUES 1-4 AND SAY IS NOTHING TO DO WITH HATSUNE MIKU
(Since word cannot describe what i am feeling refer to this emote) 
In case you didn't get #6 Persona is whipped into the hatsune miku Cash cow train. 
(PLACEHOLDER FOR FUTURE USE)
So yeah, Besides i know a way more fun rythym and dance game. (Dunno how to spell, don't make fun of me, you all done make mistakes like this at least once)


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 16, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I wouldn't know, I never seen or played either of those games. But i just look at the clues.
> 
> Is a persona game
> Atlus is own by sega
> ...


What's bad about the Miku games? They don't abuse it (*cough* Assassins Creed *cough* *cough*Call of Duty*cough*) and each game is jam packed with content.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 16, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> What's bad about the Miku games? They don't abuse it (*cough* Assassins Creed *cough* *cough*Call of Duty*cough*) and each game is jam packed with content.


Never said anything was bad, just i never played any of it. If anything it could be more like that rythym thief game for 3ds, i think it was also a sega game. But I never really been much of a rythym game player, no ddr, no elete beat agents, no rythym heaven, guitar hero or whatever, But There was One game on PLAYSTATION I do like, i think many would is Bust a groove.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 17, 2016)

Getting a C64 Datasette drive in the mail soon.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 17, 2016)

Got a bunch of stuff.

Got the Jungle Book as it is a requirement for English class. Got a pair of streatchable skin fit jeans, 2 pairs of foot socks and 2 t-shirts from Uniqlo.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 17, 2016)

I could not resist and got myself more auger bits, however this one was a fancy adjustable one with larger blade(?) size as well. A bit chowdered where someone I guess tried to use it in a more conventional chuck but for £3 I was not going to haggle.


 

Oh and some pulley blanks as well. Managed to show some restraint as this was a "my dead uncle used to repair old TVs" stall and I could have sorted the next 3 years of mad scientist experiments from it.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 17, 2016)

This game:





And I also ordered the last copy of Freakyforms Deluxe from CeX for £8. Suck it losers.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> This game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Never heard of this game before, is it exclusive to PAL regions only?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 17, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I Never heard of this game before, is it exclusive to PAL regions only?


I've played the NES Boulder Dash before but I came across a cheap copy of this today (and I had no idea there was a 3DS version of this), after a quick Google search it seems this game was released in both Europe and North America.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I've played the NES Boulder Dash before but I came across a cheap copy of this today (and I had no idea there was a 3DS version of this), after a quick Google search it seems this game was released in both Europe and North America.


You like the game? The game sounds unappealing for some reason, like the game is running away from bolders. 
Someone play indianna jones theme now.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 17, 2016)

FINALLY FOUND IT BOXED


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 17, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> FINALLY FOUND IT BOXED


Oh my great aquisition.

My cart was loose and the sticker was a bit ripped ;~;


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 17, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> FINALLY FOUND IT BOXED


CONGLATURATION!  You now own a great game.  That is already on Virtual Console for cheaper than what i assume you paid for it.  

So umm is there anyway to play SNES games on the SNES in high quality? At least a componet cable or HDMI Yet? Like the Wii u VC Games?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 17, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> CONGLATURATION!  You now own a great game.  That is already on Virtual Console for cheaper than what i assume you paid for it.
> 
> So umm is there anyway to play SNES games on the SNES in high quality? At least a componet cable or HDMI Yet? Like the Wii u VC Games?


There's a mod that let you get the signal in RGB or something like that. I forgot what it was but my friend built a special cable for that.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 17, 2016)

Normal Snes is natively RGB, it doesn't need modding to output it. Snes mini does (still natively rgb, just internally disconnected).YPbPr needs a mod and I think it's only certain consoles.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 17, 2016)

2 gb micro SD with adapter from amazon for my R4


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 17, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Normal Snes is natively RGB, it doesn't need modding to output it. Snes mini does (still natively rgb, just internally disconnected).YPbPr needs a mod and I think it's only certain consoles.


So whats the difference between RGB and YPbPr? If i remember correctly a emulator i used called NESTOPIA had a color setting like that but wasn't sure what it meant,


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 17, 2016)

Anker Powerbank 20k mAH (for pokemon go adventures )
Anker Micro USB cable + charging plug


----------



## anthonyplep (Jul 17, 2016)

The Fallout 4 soundtrack on vinyl, and I don't even like Fallout 


Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 17, 2016)

Got new appointment for new tatts~
Getting them on Wednesday, pics will follow~


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 17, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So whats the difference between RGB and YPbPr? If i remember correctly a emulator i used called NESTOPIA had a color setting like that but wasn't sure what it meant,


RGB outputs the red, green and blue signals separately, minimizing interference. RGB is usually connected with either SCART or JP21 connectors.

YPbPr, often referred to as "component video" outputs red, blue and luma signals seperately, with green being derived from the other signals. Also high quality and supports higher resolutions.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 18, 2016)

More spray paint, wasn't happy with the plasti dip gold


----------



## joyoshi (Jul 18, 2016)

A whole bag of jelly beans. No, I did not shove it up my ass nose.


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Jul 19, 2016)

Well didn't really get anything new but my truck finally came back from the shop after some jack ass on his phone t-boned me as I was going threw the Tim hortons drive threw


----------



## lefthandsword (Jul 19, 2016)

Anyone went to Hyper Japan last week? Traditionally I'm not a Magical Girl fan but Madoka is just too cute to pass:







Also got this 2012 Macbook Pro (BTO with 2.7 i7, antiglare display and US keyboard), Originally I wanted an Alienware Alpha but decided against it as I don't want to bother finding a way to store a bulky desktop monitor when I move out of my residence next month, slipping a lapzilla into luggage is way easier in comparison.


Spoiler








Spoiler



Originally I wanted an Alienware Alpha but decided against it as I don't want to carry a bulky desktop monitor


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh poo, I forgot to post this earlier today since it arrived. 

£8 well spent.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 20, 2016)

Bought on amazon for the prime day sale Borderlands the handsome collection PS4 for $19 with free shipping



Spoiler











Also bought 2 scopes of sour patch kids from balk barns 3 weeks ago. I would upload a pic but there all gone now. I love to eat sour things

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Joe88 (Jul 20, 2016)

free seagate 1TB laptop drive for review


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 20, 2016)

Ultra Sandisk 64GB (to use with the Wii U hacking stuff)
NiceEshop Wii Component Cable (I ain't paying £150/$150 for the GC component cable!)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 20, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> free seagate 1TB laptop drive for review



How did you get that for free??


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 20, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> How did you get that for free??


I'm part of the newegg eggxpert review program, they send me free stuff in exchange for product reviews 
Its like amazon vine except its actually good


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 20, 2016)

A copy of Monster Hunter Generations.  Also, damn Canada Post (was two days after the release date) - I usually get preordered stuff the same day, but people were actually having trouble finding physical versions in my city because of the delays in posting stuff....


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Jul 20, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> A copy of Monster Hunter Generations.  Also, damn Canada Post (was two days after the release date) - I usually get preordered stuff the same day, but people were actually having trouble finding physical versions in my city because of the delays in posting stuff....



I know right I pre ordered the mhg n3ds get an email the day it's released saying it won't be here till October. then it came in yesterday.....


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 20, 2016)

new mobo


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 21, 2016)

New tatts~



Spoiler: Cat noir and Scene kitty


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 21, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> new mobo



Another review item? or changing from current board?

Sending motherboards for reviews seems a little weird. Hdds, various accesories etc, fine. Motherboards just seem a little odd, not like people just have cpus laying around or will take their current machine to bits just to review a motherboard.


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 21, 2016)

Some neon green el wire for a Purge Election Year mask.  I have the mask currently drying in the background, and it's creepy as hell even without the el wire lights (incidentally, was pretty cheap for an electronic item).

Will probably purchase green scrubs to go with the mask, and do a cosplay like that...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 21, 2016)

Got my Dragon Quest 3 super Famicom in today it CIB got it for less than $2


Spoiler














Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Got my Dragon Quest 3 super Famicom in today it CIB got it for less than $2
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


How can you play it? is in japanese. Can you read Japanese?


----------



## Youkai (Jul 21, 2016)

Two flight tickets to Okinawa for me and my Girlfriend ^^

If anyone is there in December ... we will stay in Naha and tell every Japanese that we are no evil Americans but nice Germans XD
(it is really nice some times to not always be the evil Nazis but actually be the good guys)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 21, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> How can you play it? is in japanese. Can you read Japanese?


No I can't read Japanese but the retron 5 can use translation patches

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> No I can't read Japanese but the retron 5 can use translation patches
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Oh, i didn't know it also supported out of region games. cool 
I probably would have just gotten the android update or the ds game ones, since it seem little updated, i remember Dragon quest games being difficult at the time. Just most SNES RPG games were so was happy to have game genie. But know im happier remakes are things people do and rebalance difficulty. Now only i can get a Remake of the Phantasy star II on genesis.

If sega just do a HD remake of The first four fantsasy star games, "Phantasy start HD collection Remastered edition" With easier dungeons, and maps, easier pathways, rebalanced fighting that doesn't have you stopping after like 3 steps every time, or missing a lot, not getting enough money for over priced items, Items with no clear indication of what they do, names that don't make sense. (You should see the spell list) Please sega? 

I wonder what the retron 6 might be? N64 Gamecube ps2 and xbox original support?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 21, 2016)

As far as I know there was no ds remake of 3 only 4 5 and 6 were remade for thr ds and I have them all. I also own all the game boy games, 1, 2, 3 and 4 for the Famicom, the 1st for nes, 3, 5 and 6 for the super Famicom 8 for ps2 and 9 for the ds.

As for the retron 6 I don't think they will have one anytime soon. They r still having legal problems with the retron 5. I think.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> As far as I know there was no ds remake of 3 only 4 5 and 6 were remade for thr ds and I have them all. I also own all the game boy games, 1, 2, 3 and 4 for the Famicom, the 1st for nes, 3, 5 and 6 for the super Famicom 8 for ps2 and 9 for the ds.
> 
> As for the retron 6 I don't think they will have one anytime soon. They r still having legal problems with the retron 5. I think.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Yeah, i know, that why i said i would have gotten the android version if it didn't cost so much. O_O
Dragon quest 8 PS2 Game on android? Bring me my FFX HD Then


----------



## Langin (Jul 22, 2016)

Bought the following LE's:














It was like 150 euro's in total?  

Oh and I bought this from Fangamer:






I bought XBC and Pandora's Tower in March so it's not like I spend all my money all at once... I just wanted that damn Limited Edition of the Last Story and I got really lucky and got it for €40,- sealed. ^-^


----------



## mashers (Jul 22, 2016)

I've just ordered this:

 

https://www.smythstoys.com/uk/en-gb...uper-mario-20-inch-figure/?cmp=cel&trigger=ac


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 22, 2016)

Langin said:


> Bought the following LE's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That''s funny, I thought shovel knight was a download only game, Anyway your gonna have loads of fun  for hours to come


----------



## Langin (Jul 22, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> That''s funny, I thought shovel knight was a download only game, Anyway your gonna have loads of fun  for hours to come



It's a special physical thing at: Fangamer. I am really enjoying XBC ^O^


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 22, 2016)

Langin said:


> It's a special physical thing at: Fangamer. I am really enjoying XBC ^O^


Of course you are, everyone who tried it says that. 
If you weren't i would have to come find you in your sleep.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 22, 2016)

I got a Commodore Datasette yesterday so now i can play games on my C64


----------



## mashers (Jul 22, 2016)

emmanu888 said:


> I got a Commodore Datasette yesterday so now i can play games on my C64


Posted 52 minutes ago... have any games loaded yet?  You'll be wanting a 1581 emulator soon


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 22, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Another review item? or changing from current board?
> 
> Sending motherboards for reviews seems a little weird. Hdds, various accesories etc, fine. Motherboards just seem a little odd, not like people just have cpus laying around or will take their current machine to bits just to review a motherboard.


Changing from my other board (which was a review board)
You can decline the review if you dont have the stuff to test it though some people just accept the board, make a fake review and sell the board after, no proof but im pretty sure people are doing it...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 22, 2016)

Went out in the sun today and went a bit buying happy

Book on marine engineering, I am only slightly less a shipbuilder than I am a civil engineer (which is to say I have enjoyed the both, played on both and technically helped build things for them but it is certainly not my game) but it is a truly fascinating book.



 





 

and a copy of general engineering workshop practice. Technically I have it already have it and posted some stuff from it somewhere else in this thread, however this was a very clean copy so I thought I would have it.

I quite like old measuring instruments, this is not quite what I normally go for but I still enjoy it




Normally I am a gentleman of leather when it comes to tool rolls but nice ones like that I will go for when they are going for next to nothing. Also a £1 hammer for my collection of crap hammers.
 

I am not a fan of lord of the rings, be it the books or the films or anything like that really (games are pretty OK as these things go). Still liking this thing so far though.


 
 

and shock of all shocks the charity shop had some games in it other than sing your way to fitness with dance and football sports. Key word there is did, unless you want a copy of Halo 2 I guess.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 23, 2016)

mashers said:


> Posted 52 minutes ago... have any games loaded yet?  You'll be wanting a 1581 emulator soon



I'll probably try to either get a C64SD or a 1541 Ultimate so i can load disk games. But for now even if i'm limited to tape games that are buggy because they're all from Europe so they all rely on PAL timing.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

emmanu888 said:


> I'll probably try to either get a C64SD or a 1541 Ultimate so i can load disk games. But for now even if i'm limited to tape games that are buggy because they're all from Europe so they all rely on PAL timing.


I am not entirely sure why did most PAL region games run at lower frame rate than NTSC region games? It just seem silly that it is that way.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 23, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I am not entirely sure why did most PAL region games run at lower frame rate than NTSC region games? It just seem silly that it is that way.


It's because of the way AC electricity worked in the old old days. Around in the UK, electricity ran at 50hz to eliminate the noticeable flickering of electric light bulbs (if you run a low frequency current through light bulbs, they'll flicker on and off. If you run it at a higher frequency, like 50hz, the flicker is still present but is quicker than the human eye can detect so it appears constant). When televisions became a common thing in homes, they had to be created so the images could be displayed with this 50hz refresh rate in mind.

The standard in the US was 60hz for literally no reason at all beyond the fact that America (at the time) wanted their own monopoly on electronics and things at the time, because money. 

So, when video games became a thing, they had to be modified to run at these slower refresh rates for the PAL format which caused the games to run slower. This, of course, is a thing of the past. Once HD TVs, and 1080p/60hz, became standard this no longer happened.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's because of the way AC electricity worked in the old old days. Around in the UK, electricity ran at 50hz to eliminate the noticeable flickering of electric light bulbs (if you run a low frequency current through light bulbs, they'll flicker on and off. If you run it at a higher frequency, like 50hz, the flicker is still present but is quicker than the human eye can detect so it appears constant). When televisions became a common thing in homes, they had to be created so the images could be displayed with this 50hz refresh rate in mind.
> 
> The standard in the US was 60hz for literally no reason at all beyond the fact that America (at the time) wanted their own monopoly on electronics and things at the time, because money.
> 
> So, when video games became a thing, they had to be modified to run at these slower refresh rates for the PAL format which caused the games to run slower. This, of course, is a thing of the past. Once HD TVs, and 1080p/60hz, became standard this no longer happened.


Well i can't wait for tv to go at higher Speed... Reminds me of how when we used to have games like Street fighter 2 Turbo and you can set the speed higher. 

I miss when games had that option, is like frame skip built into your game, Almost like Chrono corss. 

Let's Aim for 240 FPS a second.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 23, 2016)

Bought this last week on mobile. No laptop for 2 weeks straight because of long hours OTZ


----------



## exdeath255 (Jul 23, 2016)

Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare Digital Deluxe Edition and overwatch


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

ladypoodle said:


> Bought this last week on mobile. No laptop for 2 weeks straight because of long hours OTZ


That game is on steam too?


----------



## mashers (Jul 23, 2016)

This arrived from eBay today. Yes, I really am 33 years old.

Mario duvet cover!!! Front:
 

Back:
 

Pillow cases:


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

mashers said:


> This arrived from eBay today. Yes, I really am 33 years old.
> 
> Mario duvet cover!!! Front:
> View attachment 56978
> ...


Oh look like mario with sonic additude.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2016)

mashers said:


> This arrived from eBay today. Yes, I really am 33 years old.
> 
> Mario duvet cover!!! Front:
> View attachment 56978
> ...


Who cares? Knowing myself, I would do the same in ten years xD


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 23, 2016)

Just got him today.
I'm surprised tbh, I'm not much of an animal person.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 23, 2016)

mashers said:


> This arrived from eBay today. Yes, I really am 33 years old.
> 
> Mario duvet cover!!! Front:
> View attachment 56978
> ...


I like them alot! I plan on getting pillow cases soon and actually was going to get a pair of either Mario or Lego movie ones.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Just got him today.
> I'm surprised tbh, I'm not much of an animal person.


Should of got a cat


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 24, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Should of got a cat


My family didn't really want a cat, so whatever.
I didn't really mind.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 24, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> My family didn't really want a cat, so whatever.
> I didn't really mind.


#DogMaterRace

Anyway  I am getting a pair of Bose SoundLink Around-Ear Wireless Headphone II by Monday or Tuesday. Will post pics when I get them.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 24, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> That game is on steam too?



Yeah, much to my surprise. I didn't buy the PS3 version so I decided to get the steam version of it for reasons secret.








Will play it once the season is over. Thank god slowdown starts.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> #DogMaterRace


Dog mother race?


----------



## Depravo (Jul 24, 2016)

A magical, electronic book.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2016)

Might become one of those filthy resellers before too long, or maybe I will sit on them and hope that it ends up like those gamecube controllers which I could have had loads of and I now see retail for £10 a pop.


 
£6 for all which is there.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 24, 2016)

I haven't gotten much recently, But I am just about to purchase a copy of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D just so that I can hack my 3DS again... I already have the game downloaded, but it's a cheap exploit, so yeah.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2016)

Just bought a new laptop with the following specs:
UHD screen with an i7 6820HK
GTX 980m 8gb
2x 16GB DDR4L (2133MHz), Crucial Performance
240GB Intel 540s Solid State (SSD) Disk, M.2 (SATA 3.0)
500GB 7200RPM 2.5 inch harddisk


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 24, 2016)

riyaz said:


> Just bought a new laptop with the following specs:
> UHD screen with an i7 6820HK
> GTX 980m 8gb
> 2x 16GB DDR4L (2133MHz), Crucial Performance
> ...


What's the model of the *laptop?*
That's crazy for a laptop!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> What's the model of the *laptop?*
> That's crazy for a laptop!


BTO x.book 15cl76. Its a laptop where you can choose which parts you want and the company who sells it will assemble it for you .


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 24, 2016)

riyaz said:


> BTO x.book 15cl76. Its a laptop where you can choose which parts you want and the company who sells it will assemble it for you .


Ah okay, I see  
You must really prefer laptops to desktop .
When I saw those specs I thought you were talking about a desktop 
But congratulations on your acquisition!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Ah okay, I see
> You must really prefer laptops to desktop .
> When I saw those specs I thought you were talking about a desktop
> But congratulations on your acquisition!


ty, i needed a laptop for school, but most of them are overprice AF. I got this one for €2k, while similar laptops start at €3k


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 24, 2016)

riyaz said:


> Just bought a new laptop with the following specs:
> UHD screen with an i7 6820HK
> GTX 980m 8gb
> 2x 16GB DDR4L (2133MHz), Crucial Performance
> ...


Dang, and I thought my laptop was powerful with its i7 6700HQ and its GTX 960m


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Dang, and I thought my laptop was powerful with its i7 6700HQ and its GTX 960m


Hey I just got a new laptop and yours stills slays mine by a TON


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 24, 2016)

Got another 3ds to hack. This time its my cousin's. his was on 9.2U already. so it took me less than 10 minutes to make a emunand and install luma3ds on it.
so far i've install cfw on 8 3ds'. 1 3dsxl, 1 n3dsxl, 1 n3ds, 2 2ds(gave one to my newphew)those were all mine, then 1 for my cousin just now, a 3dsxl for my friend last week and a 3ds for a girl at work.

I'm going to downgrade and install CFW on my friend's autistic little brothers 3dsxl this week.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 24, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Got another 3ds to hack. This time its my cousin's. his was on 9.2U already. so it took me less than 10 minutes to make a emunand and install luma3ds on it.
> so far i've install cfw on 8 3ds'. 1 3dsxl, 1 n3dsxl, 1 n3ds, 2 2ds(gave one to my newphew)those were all mine, then 1 for my cousin just now, a 3dsxl for my friend last week and a 3ds for a girl at work.
> 
> I'm going to downgrade and install CFW on my friend's autistic little brothers 3dsxl this week.


Cool I personally plan on hacking my 3ds when I finally get around to it which will be pretty soon.


----------



## Phil5004 (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm going to buy a Wiko Robby (a Phone) tomorrow, but I'm scared cause some reviews say that the phone has a Bad Wifi Connection..


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 24, 2016)

Phil5004 said:


> I'm going to buy a Wiko Robby (a Phone) tomorrow, but I'm scared cause some reviews say that the phone has a Bad Wifi Connection..


Question: why do you like the phone?


----------



## Phil5004 (Jul 25, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Question: why do you like the phone?


The Battery is changeable , Android 6.0, 5,5 Zoll, and the UI and long battery life


----------



## weatMod (Jul 25, 2016)

this
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BGTG2A0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

bought it on prime day for 24.50

i really need a 128gb MSD more for  my wiiu  but this was a good deal , have not used it yet though
sticks out a bit more than i would like from my ultrabook usb port , but looks great in my yamaha receiver


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 25, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> New condition retails for about $45-50 got for $5



#collegelife hahahahaha


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> This arrived from eBay today. Yes, I really am 33 years old.
> 
> Mario duvet cover!!! Front:
> View attachment 56978
> ...



Kinda like me buying an Atomic Betty bedding set, yes i really did that and i even use one of the pillow case


----------



## pbanj (Jul 25, 2016)

Got some astro a50s and just preordered recore


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 25, 2016)

Got myself a Nintendo DSi XL Bronze recently for 60 Bucks. Had some scratches, but got rid of those with Hama Displex.


----------



## mashers (Jul 25, 2016)

Look who has just arrived. He's huge!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

Star Oceam Integrity anf Faithlessness


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> Look who has just arrived. He's huge!
> 
> View attachment 57154


He must weigh a lot. Maybe you need to find him a mushroom and he will get bigger.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> Look who has just arrived. He's huge!
> 
> View attachment 57154


Sweet I'd love one of those for my room!


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 25, 2016)

These Pikachu keychains are from around 1995 to 1998

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mashers said:


> Look who has just arrived. He's huge!
> 
> View attachment 57154



I saw one of those today as well


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 25, 2016)

I have recently adopted a kitten. His name is Haunter. Adorable ham. https://imgur.com/hl6Q32S

He is my baby


----------



## mashers (Jul 25, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> He must weigh a lot. Maybe you need to find him a mushroom and he will get bigger.


He does. And I think he's already had several mushrooms to get that big


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> He does. And I think he's already had several mushrooms to get that big


Imagine if amiibos were this big, they would need to convert wii balance boards to NFC systems to use. P


----------



## Fabax01 (Jul 25, 2016)

Got a Marth Amiboo for replacement
My dog crushed the last one.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 25, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Imagine if amiibos were this big, they would need to convert wii balance boards to NFC systems to use. P


Balance boards? I just keep mine so I can larp as Wii fit trainer


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 25, 2016)

Fabax01 said:


> Got a Marth Amiboo for replacement
> My dog crushed the last one.


How expensive is marth? I hope is not too much


----------



## Fabax01 (Jul 25, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> How expensive is marth? I hope is not too much


''9'o clock. Picked my car (A Impreza 2.5 WRX STI, if you are curious) and i went to gamestop. Saw one dusty (no one buys them, they are 3dgy kids) for 15 euros. i talked to the cashier, he said something like ''the price dropped to 8, err.. 12 er... 10?'' then proceed to gift it  to me because ''i was a loyal customer''. Bought with 10 euros a wii u lens cleaner instead.


----------



## Phil5004 (Jul 25, 2016)

Got my Wiko Robby Phone now
Runs Android 6.0 but the Wifi is like 4MB/s slower


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> Look who has just arrived. He's huge!
> 
> View attachment 57154


Nice picture man!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 25, 2016)

emmanu888 said:


> Kinda like me buying an Atomic Betty bedding set, yes i really did that and i even use one of the pillow case



I got a Hello Kitty bedding set.

Edit: have had it for a few years.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 25, 2016)

I forgot about this controller It's just a USB Sega Saturn controller ordered my replacement one today


----------



## mashers (Jul 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> Look who has just arrived. He's huge!
> 
> View attachment 57154


And he looks amazing in my office!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2016)

I am not one to be creeped out by dolls.
That one however risks it.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 26, 2016)

I picked up Devil Survivor 2 Record Breaker. I found it new at GameStop with all of the 1st print bonuses for $30.


----------



## mashers (Jul 26, 2016)

My DK baseball cap arrived today. I've just finished curving the brim


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2016)

mashers said:


> My DK baseball cap arrived today. I've just finished curving the brim
> *snip*



Shit that thing is amazing!
I got one of Zelda.
Keeping the brim straight tho.
Only straight thing about me ;o;


----------



## mashers (Jul 26, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Shit that thing is amazing!


Innit! You can get them from Amazon.



DinohScene said:


> Keeping the brim straight tho.
> Only straight thing about me ;o;


Hah! Good one!

I think I'm a bit too old to wear baseball caps with a flat brim.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@DinohScene 
Post a pic of your Zelda cap.


----------



## Erikku (Jul 26, 2016)

Some Sony mdr-zx100 headphones that were on sale at Kohl's yesterday. They sound really good at the price they were at, and my previous headphones, skullcandy jibs, were wearing out xP


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2016)

mashers said:


> Innit! You can get them from Amazon.
> 
> 
> Hah! Good one!
> ...



Here you go~




I just woke up, apologies for looking horrible.


----------



## mashers (Jul 26, 2016)

@DinohScene 
Oh I think I've seen it already actually.

(The hat, not your nipple).


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Jul 26, 2016)

I got this bad boy a little while ago to replace my cheap Chinese knockoff one  (Sorry for potato looking image)


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 26, 2016)

Sheimi said:


> I have recently adopted a kitten. His name is Haunter. Adorable ham. https://imgur.com/hl6Q32S
> 
> He is my baby



Hairy munchkins ftw!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 27, 2016)

i bought today True Crimes NYC PS2 for $3, a nes controller with a 3.5M/11.5ft cable for $10.
and finaly the best thing was a Original GameBoy for $25 at 1upgames they said it was cheaper cause it had a problem with the screen. There is no problem with the screen at all ,They just had the contrast all the way up 

going to order a replacement shell for the GameBoy



Spoiler
























Also saw this coming home today



Spoiler









I was dying when i saw it


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 27, 2016)

mashers said:


> And he looks amazing in my office!
> 
> View attachment 57249


Mario be creeping in the corners? How do you sleep at night?

So i hear that phrase is like legit owned by nintendo or something but i dunno. I'm not paying nintendo to just say "It's on like donkey kong."

CLASSIC OREOS COMMERCIAL THROWBACK!


----------



## placebooooo (Jul 27, 2016)

I just got a 1300cp snorlax


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jul 27, 2016)

.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 27, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Finally, I bought an SSD since my hard drive died (RIP 2k11-2k16  )



And your SSD will more like be 2k16-2k18.


----------



## Thee_BaBs (Jul 27, 2016)

A lime new 3ds xl to replace my bricked happy homes one.


Spoiler



obligatory potato picture 






Also the 9th 3ds I've owned.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 27, 2016)

Spoiler: Lunch


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thee_BaBs said:


> A lime new 3ds xl to replace my bricked happy homes one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Why do u keep bricking/breaking them?


----------



## Thee_BaBs (Jul 27, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Why do u keep bricking/breaking them?



The happy homes was the only brick the others sold / stolen I still own some as well


----------



## Seriel (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Supster131 (Jul 28, 2016)

Bought it for $27 on Best Buy's website. It's a game I've been wanting for a while, so it was a no brainer.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Jul 28, 2016)

Just ordered OnePlus 3


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 28, 2016)

Bought a statue of liberty headband for a cosplay mask (can you tell I've been obsessed with The Purge Election Year?)  I need to drill holes into the mask although to install the el wire, and then put more elastic onto the mask...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 28, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Bought it for $27 on Best Buy's website. It's a game I've been wanting for a while, so it was a no brainer.




^^^^^^
(Click the face) HINT HINT


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## mashers (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2016)

mashers said:


> View attachment 57569


That is a pretty good game I have to say although Lego City Undercover is IMHO the best Lego Game.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 28, 2016)

DId legos always used to be this popular? I mean before is just toys now is tv shows video games and even movies. A place called lego land, what next? A building made of legos that smell like brurning pastic in summer time? O_O


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 28, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> DId legos always used to be this popular? I mean before is just toys now is tv shows video games and even movies. A place called lego land, what next? A building made of legos that smell like brurning pastic in summer time? O_O


Err...yes? LEGO has had their hand in tons of businesses for years. They've had video games since like...1998, books from the same era, the big-time movies are relatively new but they've had straight-to-DVD and short films since the early 2000s, they used to have a clothing line for kids starting in the early 90s. The first LEGOLand was built in the _60s_. This isn't some new craze, people have been LEGO crazy practically since it came out. I mean, LEGO is pretty much considered the greatest toy line...ever, and has been for yeeears now.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 28, 2016)

Other building toys were available but yeah lego has been pretty popular for years. Equally poke around some of the lego technic stuff and it was something fancy at times.

Also legoland denmark has been around since the 60s (just), UK and US since the 90s and many others over a decade ago.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 28, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Err...yes? LEGO has had their hand in tons of businesses for years. They've had video games since like...1998, books from the same era, the big-time movies are relatively new but they've had straight-to-DVD and short films since the early 2000s, they used to have a clothing line for kids starting in the early 90s. The first LEGOLand was built in the _60s_. This isn't some new craze, people have been LEGO crazy practically since it came out. I mean, LEGO is pretty much considered the greatest toy line...ever, and has been for yeeears now.


Well least is better than LJN Toys


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Other building toys were available but yeah lego has been pretty popular for years. Equally poke around some of the lego technic stuff and it was something fancy at times.
> 
> Also legoland denmark has been around since the 60s (just), UK and US since the 90s and many others over a decade ago.


That is the part that confuses americans is that they fail to recognize Lego is older than they think it is since it started in Europe before coming stateside. Also Megabloks sucks.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 28, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> That is a pretty good game I have to say although Lego City Undercover is IMHO the best Lego Game.



WOOHOO! SOMEONE AGREES YAY!!!!


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 28, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> That is a pretty good game I have to say although Lego City Undercover is IMHO the best Lego Game.


we all know what the best lego game was


----------



## Chary (Jul 29, 2016)

​Had some awesome vacation finds! Spent around $65 for everything here, I think.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 29, 2016)

Keycap pullers.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Keycap pullers.


What is a keycap?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 29, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 57686


Dirty team mystic member

Valor for life


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 29, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Dirty team mystic member
> 
> Valor for life


Fight me, scrub.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 29, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> Fight me, scrub.


No you (jk let's be friends it's getting off topic :3)


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 29, 2016)

some new ram


----------



## sandytf (Jul 29, 2016)

Corn-based poop bags.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 29, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> What is a keycap?



The keys on mechanical keyboards. Referred to as keycaps, as techically they are just a cover for the mechanical switch underneath.

Those are for pulling the keycap off without damaging it, so you can clean it/the switch or even replace it with custom ones as there is a large market for custom keys (different colours, custom prints etc).


----------



## Magical Sheep (Jul 29, 2016)

A friend recently gave me a Playstation TV, which I'm currently using to play Persona 4 Golden.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2016)

A cheap USB cable extender.

Not worth posting a pic of it


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2016)

A friend of mine just gave me her old iPhone 4. We found out it was locked to a carrier that I don't use, so she gave me another one and I have yet to see if it's locked to a carrier or not.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 30, 2016)

Chary said:


> View attachment 57607​Had some awesome vacation finds! Spent around $65 for everything here, I think.


Armored core? I dunno why but it reminded me of this one dumb robot game we used to play on snes, I think it was called Mechwarrior 3050., i may be wrong though.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 30, 2016)

10 slot TS3 server.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 30, 2016)

Bought a Gameboy pocket from Japan for $ the housing was all messed up so I bought a clear blue one to put it in and bought a clear blue Gameboy dmg housing for my dmg

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 30, 2016)

Box of cocoa puffs, and some ingredients for taco bell's fire sauce.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2016)

My sister gave me her PHAT PS2 today, because she never uses it 

Time to shove an HDD in it


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> My sister gave me her PHAT PS2 today, because she never uses it
> 
> Time to shove an HDD in it


Oh nice!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> My sister gave me her PHAT PS2 today, because she never uses it
> 
> Time to shove an HDD in it



Have you got a BBA?
If yes, install FMCB, and use HDL server to install games via network (it's slow 1-2 MB/s)


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Have you got a BBA?
> If yes, install FMCB, and use HDL server to install games via network (it's slow 1-2 MB/s)


No but I will definitely get one. Considering I got the console for free, that wouldn't be a problem


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> No but I will definitely get one. Considering I got the console for free, that wouldn't be a problem



If you need any help, HMU hun~
I recently dived into it so it's all fresh in me memory ;p
Playing from HDD is great!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> If you need any help, HMU hun~
> I recently dived into it so it's all fresh in me memory ;p
> Playing from HDD is great!


Oh I may take up that offer soon


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> If you need any help, HMU hun~
> I recently dived into it so it's all fresh in me memory ;p
> Playing from HDD is great!


I will make sure to ask you if I have any question


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2016)

Got my new laptop yesterday, and bought new glasses today


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> My sister gave me her PHAT PS2 today, because she never uses it
> 
> Time to shove an HDD in it


Is already fat, now your just gonna feed it and make it fatter?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is already fat, now your just gonna feed it and make it fatter?


Of course.


----------



## mashers (Jul 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is already fat, now your just gonna feed it and make it fatter?





VinsCool said:


> Of course.


Or _phatter_.


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 31, 2016)

Just bought some red contacts.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2016)

Another Sunday, another round of buying tools from people that don't know what they have, though in this case sort of knew what they had.

Rapier 600 jointer plane (the rule below it is a standard 12 in rule), loving it. Despite knackering my back getting it all back up the hill (was not doing well and then I fell off the skateboard when loaded down with everything) I tried it out and it is a dream. Contrary to what previous "FAST6191 buys tools" sessions might have you believe I do actually know how to spend money in greater sums than £10, mainly as that, the 78 rabbet plane (sadly it had been silver soldered back together, not in the best fashion either but it works which is what I wanted) and the spokeshave came to £30. Later I found a rusty old plane blade with a bit of meat on it and no cracks that fits the jointer plane as well which done me nicely.

 

+miscellaneous screws,tools, hardware and such like I normally do and all else you might see. DS game is just 100 classic book collection because why not. The other book is a 1918 book on reinforced concrete.

Of course the find of the day


 
£4 along with that plane in the cardboard box.
But FAST6191, you say, it is an old keyboard (yeah it is ps/2) without even a windows key. a) you say no windows key like it is a bad thing and b) it is a mechanical keyboard. Probably should clean it before using it more though.


----------



## [^Blark^] (Jul 31, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> My sister gave me her PHAT PS2 today, because she never uses it
> 
> Time to shove an HDD in it


I just recently started messing with mine again. I'm going to be trying to use POPS-00001 from USB/HDD with the .pax thing. I remember when this first released you needed to hex edit each game and partition it. etc. but it looks easier to do now ps1 booting from HDD would be great!!


----------



## Depravo (Jul 31, 2016)

Nowhere near being able to play them yet.


----------



## Flood (Jul 31, 2016)

Got this to help grow the collection.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 31, 2016)

Ordered a Nexus 6P.


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 1, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> it is an old keyboard (yeah it is ps/2) without even a windows key.


The other day, one of my co-workers brought a keyboard and a mouse to work he found while cleaning. The keyboard had a large DIN connector and the mouse an RS-232 connector. Don't see one of those every day.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2016)

I would have probably still got it should it have been an AT connector. It converts to ps/2 just fine and I still have a bunch of adapters in my tray of connectors and electrical bits.

I did have a keyboard with a serial extension on it as well, however I gave it to someone and it was one of those awful "natural" things anyway.


----------



## Super.Nova (Aug 1, 2016)

I got a girlfriend!!!!!!!


----------



## gudenau (Aug 1, 2016)

Super.Nova said:


> I got a girlfriend!!!!!!!


Stop lying. :-P


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 1, 2016)

Very recent pickup~


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 2, 2016)

I got my Gameboy front lit now I can play it in the dark 



Spoiler




















Lol front light installed


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 2, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I got my Gameboy front lit now I can play it in the dark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you could get yourself a backlite mod, it's even better.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah I am getting one. I'm just waiting for my replacement housing to come then I'm going to install one in the Gameboy and when my pocket comes I'll put one in there. I'm thinking of getting a gbc to frontlight  mod it. So I'm going out tomorrow to find one 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Yggdrasil_Dono (Aug 2, 2016)

Bought the following things:



Spoiler: Stuff




















And also some amiibos:

Wolf-Link, Mewtwo, Mario (Modern colors), Roy, Mr. Game & Watch, R.O.B (Famicom colors)


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 2, 2016)

I """bought""" many 3ds games.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 2, 2016)

Just got tickets to Canada's largest amusement park! Valid for 2 days but probably gonna buy more later


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2016)

sold a few games and used the credit to order: a boxed vita slim (idk the condition but im going to bring it back if its bad) 32 gb memory card, silver ps4 controller and Sword Art Online - Lost Song


----------



## Super.Nova (Aug 3, 2016)

gudenaurock said:


> Stop lying. :-P


Not lying 
Nor imaginary


----------



## gudenau (Aug 3, 2016)

Super.Nova said:


> Not lying
> Nor imaginary


Pics or it didn't happen. :-P

Edit:

I'm just teasing, just to be clear.


----------



## 3than_H (Aug 3, 2016)

I finally found a Shulk amiibo at Gamestop so I bought it.


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 4, 2016)

Bowser and Dedede <3


----------



## alirezay (Aug 4, 2016)

the retail versions of mario maker and bayonetta 2(with the first game disc)
preordered deus ex mankind devided on steam
edit:


----------



## alirezay (Aug 4, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> View attachment 58009
> Bowser and Dedede <3


dude bowser amiibo looks realy good. hope i can find it in iran. its kinda hard to get amiibos in general here.


----------



## Super.Nova (Aug 4, 2016)

gudenaurock said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. :-P
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I'm just teasing, just to be clear.


I know, my good friend 
I myself can't believe a dork like me landed someone... ever!!!!


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 4, 2016)

alirezay said:


> dude bowser amiibo looks realy good. hope i can find it in iran. its kinda hard to get amiibos in general here.


Same here. In the mall i got them there always lots of splatoon and animal crossing amiibos and this ones :o!

You should get a dedede amiibo too


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 5, 2016)

Totally did not buy for the amiibos.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Super.Nova said:


> I got a girlfriend!!!!!!!


Full nudes or it didn't happen


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Totally did not buy for the amiibos.
> 
> View attachment 58140


Or the AC game either it's really bad


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 5, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Have you got a BBA?
> If yes, install FMCB, and use HDL server to install games via network (it's slow 1-2 MB/s)


What is BBA?

Also fuck this site for not letting us be permanently subscribed to a topic


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 5, 2016)

Just recently bought a 2 Dreamcast controllers sonic adventure and a VMU (was a bundle I bought because my only existing pad stick snapped playing Ecco sentinels proto), a pi3 to replace/upgrade my pi2 recalbox setup and a smoke black Funtastic N64 to finish my collection.


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 5, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> Just recently bought a 2 Dreamcast controllers sonic adventure and a VMU (was a bundle I bought because my only existing pad stick snapped playing Ecco sentinels proto), a pi3 to replace/upgrade my pi2 recalbox setup and a smoke black Funtastic N64 to finish my collection.


pics pl0x


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 5, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> pics pl0x



I still haven't taken pics of my full 243 PAL N64 cart set  I never find the time to display these things


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 5, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> I still haven't taken pics of my full 243 PAL N64 cart set  I never find the time to display these things


Rip 25 fps games


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 5, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> What is BBA?
> 
> Also fuck this site for not letting us be permanently subscribed to a topic



Broad Band Adapter.


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 5, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Broad Band Adapter.


Oh, I see. I only have slim PS2s, didn't know the phat one didn't have ethernet


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 5, 2016)

Reordered another enthoo pro now the non-window version came back in stock. Hopefully the QC on this one is better.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 5, 2016)

another year of psn+


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 5, 2016)

Bought another fishing rod. I'll take pictures of my old one and new 1 later 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 5, 2016)

I got super lucky today at Liseberg.










 (its fucking bigger than both of my server monitors)
Won both of these on first try :3

Today was a good day.

nowtime2earnmesomemoreplatinumranksinnightfire


----------



## Flood (Aug 6, 2016)

Another two for the collection.


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 6, 2016)

Bought another used Majora's Mask n3DS XL - sadly, did not come with the box/inserts.  Came with Xenoblade Chronicles and Ocarina of Time although, a pack of rainbow styluses AND a charger.  Unfortunately, it's on 11.0.33 U - which means it's time to downgrade with my other n3DS XL.

Possibly going to flip this on the market here.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> *snip*


Them Rapture posters.
Also, you should've chosen for "Ice cube - Today was a good day" cus of GTA nostalgia.

Anyway
@RevPokemon @MartyDreamy 


Spoiler: BE JEALOUS ;o;


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Aug 6, 2016)

Last major item I bought....

2014 Mustang 5.0

Mods so far
Boss 302 Intake manifold
Flowmaster Exhaust
K&N Cold air intake

Next Mod
SVT Programmer


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 6, 2016)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> Last major item I bought....
> 
> 2014 Mustang 5.0


Pics?


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Aug 6, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Pics?




Working on it actually, don't tinypic have an android app? I only see apple


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 6, 2016)

Cheap soldering iron for when I'm too lazy to drag my soldering station out.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 6, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Them Rapture posters.
> Also, you should've chosen for "Ice cube - Today was a good day" cus of GTA nostalgia.
> 
> Anyway
> ...




Lucky! Where I live we do not have anything from the show


----------



## MartyDreamy (Aug 6, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Them Rapture posters.
> Also, you should've chosen for "Ice cube - Today was a good day" cus of GTA nostalgia.
> 
> Anyway
> ...


It's Plagg!  <3


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Lucky! Where I live we do not have anything from the show



Neither do we, but I managed to do a little trade deal with someone c:
And he ordered it for me <З


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 6, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Neither do we, but I managed to do a little trade deal with someone c:
> And he ordered it for me <З


A trade? Like what? Shrooms for a Miraculous plush? seems legit.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> A trade? Like what? Shrooms for a Miraculous plush? seems legit.



It was nudie pictures


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 7, 2016)

Picked up the ingredients for homemade Taco Bell Fire Sauce - pickled jalapenos, dehydrated minced onions, garlic/onion powder, and tomato paste.

Picked up a brand new Dr. Who "tardis" scarf for a Christmas present to a cosplay buddy.

Ordered a Gund snuffles (the polar bear looking bear) plush toy, a 64 gb mSD, and a set of bath crayons for gifts.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 7, 2016)

I preordered Trails of Cold Steel II and Steins;Gate 0


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 7, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> I got super lucky today at Liseberg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm more interested in your Persona 4 Golden wallpaper


----------



## migles (Aug 7, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Have you got a BBA?
> If yes, install FMCB, and use HDL server to install games via network (it's slow 1-2 MB/s)


whats the fastest games to copy the games into the hdd? write them on dvd and console copies from dvd to hdd?

for how much did you get thoose?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 7, 2016)

migles said:


> whats the fastest games to copy the games into the hdd? write them on dvd and console copies from dvd to hdd?
> 
> for how much did you get thoose?



And waste a DVD?
Kinda defeats the purpose of HDLoader.

Read speed of the DVD drive is 4x which is 8 MB/s? (someone correct me on it)
It is faster but you'd waste optical media in the process.
Sticking to the 1-2 MB/s upload of HDL server is the way to do it imho.

The BBAs where... idk 10 quid each?
@Clarky helped me get them.

Edit:
Forgot to mention that the read speed of the HDD is significantly larger then that of the DVD drive.
Hence why I praise it so much.
As well as the added benefit that you can stick a HDD in the console and load all your games from the console directly without having ugly external HDDs attached to it.

Alternatively, you can opt for network loading (pretty much the only option for Slims)


----------



## Emenaria (Aug 8, 2016)

I bought a GPU(GTX1080), CPU(i7-6700k), CPU cooler(Corsair H115i), Motherboard(ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming), PC case(NZXT Phantom full tower white), thermal compound(Coollaboratory Liquid Pro) and 16GB DDR4 RAM x4.


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 8, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> I'm more interested in your Persona 4 Golden wallpaper


 It's a painting I had commissioned. I sent him this and asked him to paint it without the Atlus logos and the link. It's sooo good!




Emenaria said:


> I bought a GPU(GTX1080), CPU(i7-6700k), CPU cooler(Corsair H115i), Motherboard(ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming), PC case(NZXT Phantom full tower white), thermal compound(Coollaboratory Liquid Pro) and 16GB DDR4 RAM x4.


Nice man! I'm hoping you're gonna do some cable management though..cause, damn..


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 8, 2016)

Emenaria said:


> I bought a GPU(GTX1080), CPU(i7-6700k), CPU cooler(Corsair H115i), Motherboard(ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming), PC case(NZXT Phantom full tower white), thermal compound(Coollaboratory Liquid Pro) and 16GB DDR4 RAM x4.



Cable Management cringe...


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 8, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Alternatively, you can opt for network loading (pretty much the only option for Slims)


You can get an HD Combo or HD Pro, finding one will be a different issue though



Emenaria said:


> I bought a GPU(GTX1080), CPU(i7-6700k), CPU cooler(Corsair H115i), Motherboard(ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming), PC case(NZXT Phantom full tower white), thermal compound(Coollaboratory Liquid Pro) and 16GB DDR4 RAM x4.


cable management issues aside, that looks like a really cheap low quality psu, which I hope it isnt...


----------



## Emenaria (Aug 8, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Nice man! I'm hoping you're gonna do some cable management though..cause, damn..





Jiehfeng said:


> Cable Management cringe...


Hehe sorry for my laziness but now it's less messy I guess 







Joe88 said:


> cable management issues aside, that looks like a really cheap low quality psu, which I hope it isnt...


Yes it is, it's a very old 600W PSU which I bought like 4 years ago. im pretty much a noob and  thought 600W was enough and didn't buy a new one back then, but just realized my PC is kinda unstable right now... So I guess I'm going to order a new one(maybe 1000W one) from Amazon.


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 8, 2016)

Emenaria said:


> Hehe sorry for my laziness but now it's less messy I guess



Much better!


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 8, 2016)

Emenaria said:


> Yes it is, it's a very old 600W PSU which I bought like 4 years ago. im pretty much a noob and  thought 600W was enough and didn't buy new one, but just realized my PC is kinda unstable right now... So I'm going to order a new one(maybe 1000W one) from Amazon.


600w is fine for that system, the problem is the psu not delivering anywhere near the claimed 600w most likely
just pick up an evga or corsair (ax series) psu around that same wattage and it should be fine


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 8, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> pics pl0x



Finally got a day off!


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 8, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> Finally got a day off!


Byatiful.

If I didnt know you took the photo I'd assume it was Mark from CGR


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 8, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Byatiful.
> 
> If I didnt know you took the photo I'd assume it was Mark from CGR



What's CGR?


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 8, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> What's CGR?


ClassicGameRoom. Mark loves to try to put cartridges in other systems.


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 8, 2016)

Well, I'll take "recently" as within the last two weeks:

- Stella Glow Launch Edition
- Starbound (on humble store with the 10% discount <3)
- Final Fantasy XIV Online (I only wanted the update, but wound up cheaper with the bundle)
- Sunrider Academy (it's a hentai game)
- Corpse Party (got from PSN, had the game for PSP, but couldn't go wrong with each game for 3€)
- Corpse Party Book of Shadows (same as above)
- Home (a short but pretty sweet game)

I also bought Pokemon Alpha Saphire and Super Smash Bros for the 3DS recently, but more than two weeks ago.

As for pre-orders, if have too many, but the most important ones are Dragon Quest VII and God Eater (I also have the new SAO game and some others, but they're not as awesome). <3


----------



## Emenaria (Aug 8, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> 600w is fine for that system, the problem is the psu not delivering anywhere near the claimed 600w most likely
> just pick up an evga or corsair (ax series) psu around that same wattage and it should be fine


Well then, I'm going to get Corsair AX860 or Seasonic Plutinum 860.
Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 8, 2016)

2nd enthoo pro.

And as with the first, back it goes again. Going to look for a different case. Nice design, but either I'm just unlucky or phanteks QC is a joke. I've had £30 cases with a better finish on the paint.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2016)

and here I thought I would not have much to share this week
 

Proper old leg vice, the tape measure got a bit blown out by the camera but the red mark in line with the main screw is 3ft (about 0.9m for those more used to civilised measurements). Going to have pride of place in the newly rearranged shed once I oil it.

Not sure how much it weighs at this point but either way could have done without having it on my shoulder for the better part of 2km it took to get it home. Decided to spend again and dropped 50 of those English pounds on this one, though this is probably going to be the main vice I have for a good chunk of my life now.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 9, 2016)

Got my Gameboy pocket in from japan. Paid $12 for it. Going to fix the vertical Lines on the screen, back light it, replace the housing and install leds in it (if I have enough room for them) and I need to get some clear blue buttons for it

Picture of the lines


Spoiler











Picture of the housing



Spoiler


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 9, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Got my Gameboy pocket in from japan. Paid $12 for it. Going to fix the vertical Lines on the screen, back light it, replace the housing and install leds in it (if I have enough room for them)
> 
> Picture of the lines
> 
> ...


Sheesh, poor original housing...someone was....rough on it, to say the least..


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 9, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Sheesh, poor original housing...someone was....rough on it, to say the least..


Yeah but other than that it works great And I don't find the vertical lines that bothersome but I'm still going to fix them

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 9, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Yeah but other than that it works great And I don't find the vertical lines that bothersome but I'm still going to fix them
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


May I ask, fix them how? Are they just on the plastic of the housing?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 9, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> May I ask, fix them how? Are they just on the plastic of the housing?


You basically have to take the Gameboy out of the housing and run a soldering iron over the ribbon cable to reheat the soldering joints and let them reconnect like that. It can take time just depends on how many lines you have. Also I cannot fix horizontal lines


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 9, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> You basically have to take the Gameboy out of the housing and run a soldering iron over the ribbon cable to reheat the soldering joints and let them reconnect like that. It can take time just depends on how many lines you have. Also I cannot fix horizontal lines


Oh, I thought the lines were like scratches on the screen ^^


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> You basically have to take the Gameboy out of the housing and run a soldering iron over the ribbon cable to reheat the soldering joints and let them reconnect like that. It can take time just depends on how many lines you have. Also I cannot fix horizontal lines



That sounds needless tedious to do, but as long as it works.


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 9, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> That sounds needless tedious to do, but as long as it works.


Tedious reflowing some joints? 
This doesn't sound bad...reflowing a PS3 however...please kill me. The hours I spent on that....sheeeesh


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2016)

On the screen thing if you all want a better term to look up go with hot bar soldering. It is fairly common failure mode on screens, though for laptops I find it is more that the manufacturers cheaped out and put a ribbon maybe 2mm too short in and the thing fatigued though occasionally it can be that the ribbon pulled on the connector and you can reflow that.
Not covering it specifically but getting somewhere near


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 9, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> On the screen thing if you all want a better term to look up go with hot bar soldering. It is fairly common failure mode on screens, though for laptops I find it is more that the manufacturers cheaped out and put a ribbon maybe 2mm too short in and the thing fatigued though occasionally it can be that the ribbon pulled on the connector and you can reflow that.
> Not covering it specifically but getting somewhere near



Thank you Techromancer


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 9, 2016)

Bought a uni-directional modmic 4.0 with mute switch.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Aug 10, 2016)

.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 10, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> View attachment 58655



No screen wipe panties?


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Aug 10, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> No screen wipe panties?


Unfortunately, I missed the collector edition... No kawaii pantsu for me


----------



## Finn_ (Aug 11, 2016)

I bought the phone the OnePlus 3 in June. Shipping has lasted forever, but it is supposed to come today! So excited!


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 11, 2016)

Finn_ said:


> I bought the phone the OnePlus 3 in June. Shipping has lasted forever, but it is supposed to come today! So excited!


Nice! I have a OP2 and I love it.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 11, 2016)

My brother found an abandoned kitten in the park a few days ago and we decided to adopt it


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 12, 2016)

$20 total


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 12, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> $20 total


First thing you need to do, is play through SMW, if you haven't by now. It's a great game.

And then EarthBound!


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 12, 2016)

I got a few things in the mail. 

NES30 Pro from Massdrop
2GB stick of SODIMM DDR2 RAM for my old netbook
A single that was only released in Europe
And a Macbook that i paid 200$ for and it works pretty good for a 2008 model.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 12, 2016)

emmanu888 said:


> I got a few things in the mail.
> 
> NES30 Pro from Massdrop
> 2GB stick of SODIMM DDR2 RAM for my old netbook
> ...


They just released the phone clip for the FC30 Pro/NES30 Pro


----------



## CitizenSnips (Aug 12, 2016)

I bought No Man's Sky for PS4 and a Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler with Arctic Silver 5 for my PC the other day


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh yeah I picked up my preorder of no man's sky on Tuesday and preordered while I was at ebgames getting it Yakuza 0 and Dragon Quest 7.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 12, 2016)

Mailman dropped this in my mailbox while I was sitting on the terrace playing the first game :3




It was on sale so figured I might as well get it now and play it when I finish the first one.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 12, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> My brother found an abandoned kitten in the park a few days ago and we decided to adopt it
> 
> -snip-



Follow-up:






I had to.


----------



## mgrev (Aug 12, 2016)

(i bought the headphones myself, and  got the Dremel 3k as a birthday gift from my grandparents)


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 12, 2016)

My 2 gb Micro sd card came in for my R4! Already started playing The World Ends With You and it's amazing! Although I believe there was a printing error because when I got it, it said Micro sdhc. Even though it still works and was not advertised like that lol!


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> (i bought the headphones myself, and  got the Dremel 3k as a birthday gift from my grandparents)


Nice. Sennheiser are great. Audio Technica and Sennheiser are my brands of choice for headphones 

I have a similar dremel as well. Any specific thing you're gonna use it for?


----------



## mgrev (Aug 12, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Nice. Sennheiser are great. Audio Technica and Sennheiser are my brands of choice for headphones
> 
> I have a similar dremel as well. Any specific thing you're gonna use it for?


Nothing specific as of right now. I'm sure it'll come in handy later on!


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 13, 2016)

Spoiler










Been looking forward to this. Next is Last Guardian this year.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 13, 2016)

This keyboard It's a Mechanical keyboard it's pretty nice to type on


----------



## Serath (Aug 14, 2016)

well, besides food, I recently bought monster hunter generations. Been having a blast playing it, even though it's way easier than previous iterations. Like, you can absolutely get away with fashion hunting any monster in this game, with subpar skills, and still do well (as in, complete the quest quickly).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 14, 2016)

Bought 3 games today at the pawn shop near me. I bought for the Gameboy Color Hamtaro ham Ham United it was $4 and Wario Land 2 for $10. Then for the N64 they had WWF no mercy for $10 so I had to pick it up. I'M it's still the best wrestling game till now. I bought a Gameboy Color on eBay for $15 it has a bad speaker but that is extremely easy to fix. It's a clear Gameboy Color and it's covered in stickers so I am going to buy a new replacement housing for it. Also does anyone know if I can remove the link Port from the original Gameboy and it still work without it as in turn on. I want to install LEDs and the link Port is a perfect size for a on off switch


Spoiler


----------



## gudenau (Aug 14, 2016)

New graphics card!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 14, 2016)

Had to buy a new av cable for my n64 cause I found out yesterday mine doesn't work

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## pbanj (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 15, 2016)

Just won a Ebay auction for a AV Famicom, paid alittle more than I wanted but I got it shipping and all around $97 total. Shipping was higher cause of the PSU being sent which I wont even be able to use anyways. oh well this will look nice next to my other NES consoles.


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 15, 2016)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Just won a Ebay auction for a AV Famicom, paid alittle more than I wanted but I got it shipping and all around $97 total. Shipping was higher cause of the PSU being sent which I wont even be able to use anyways. oh well this will look nice next to my other NES consoles.


I've got a Famicom AV that has gone untouched for at least two years. I really need to go get myself a PSU and flashcart for it. Maybe an RGB mod, too. It's a neat looking console.


----------



## hyprskllz (Aug 15, 2016)

A venti sized frappuccino javachip from starbucks. Didn't make a capture for it since i already dump it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 15, 2016)

Spoiler









Korean, but dirt cheap


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 15, 2016)

Just tossed $75 at a preorder for the n3DS bundle (the Super Mario 3D land one).

Probably going to resell it - yes, I'm an evil scalper.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 15, 2016)

hyprskllz said:


> Didn't make a capture for it since i already dump it.



Coffee goes through you that fast does it?


----------



## konsolenumbau.expert (Aug 15, 2016)

Ohhhh Orderd a XboX One 1tb with Destiny and Halo 5 today. 

Damn im soooo looking forward for it ... Destiny nonstop. 

Ah and also orderd Fifa 16 as well for the little one... He will go Nuts ;-) 

Hope they are fassssst with shipping ;-)


----------



## hyprskllz (Aug 16, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Coffee goes through you that fast does it?


Not really, i'm just drinks fast, that's all. I guess..
Or maybe it's just coffees.


----------



## mashers (Aug 16, 2016)

My boyfriend got me this for £1.99 from a charity shop. The decal on the top left corner was peeling off but I glued it back on. It works perfectly


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2016)

OMG!!!
omg omg omg omg omg
@RevPokemon @MartyDreamy @Baccabechoppin


----------



## danyy (Aug 17, 2016)

I bought a slice of pizza and a Sprite


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 17, 2016)

Spoiler: gym badges


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 17, 2016)

Picked up three 128 gb microSD cards.  They are adata brand, and I'm testing one out now with H2testw.  Not much hope as they showed up as 256 gb cards on my computer.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## astrangeone (Aug 18, 2016)

Well, after further testing, the 128 gb cards showed up as 8 gb cards only.

Attempting to contact the seller (a local gal).


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 18, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Well, after further testing, the 128 gb cards showed up as 8 gb cards only.
> 
> Attempting to contact the seller (a local gal).



Why did you go for ADATA?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 18, 2016)

Just bought megaman battle network 4 red sun for $10 gba and pacman 2 the new adventure for $5 on the genesis. Also just rented a camping site for me and my sisters family for $162 for 3 nights with water and power. Bought a Luigi costume for Halloween for my 2 year old nephew on amazon for $45

Pics when I get them

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Flame (Aug 18, 2016)

Vita haz gaems


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 18, 2016)

Flame said:


> Vita haz gaems


sweet, Odin sphere, Persona 4 Golden
These are the only 2 i demand you to play


ew lighttheme


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 18, 2016)

Flame said:


> Vita haz gaems
> snip



What an absolute waste of money.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 18, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Well, after further testing, the 128 gb cards showed up as 8 gb cards only.
> 
> Attempting to contact the seller (a local gal).


Who would even bother making fake adata cards?
Usually they are sandisk, samsungs that get faked.


----------



## Flame (Aug 18, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> What an absolute waste of money.



care to explain why it is waste of money?

I can give you list of why is not:

Vita games.
PSP games.
PS1 games.

with a little magic:

PSP mode homebrew.

Vita mode homebrew. etc. etc.


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 18, 2016)

Flame said:


> care to explain why it is waste of money?
> 
> I can give you list of why is not:
> -snip-


It's one of the only 2 handhelds in the market and well, to be honest the 3ds doesn't have that many games either


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 18, 2016)

Flame said:


> care to explain why it is waste of money?
> 
> I can give you list of why is not:
> 
> ...



It's overpriced for what it is.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Aug 18, 2016)

a Cubieboard5 (cubietruck plus), hdd-raid and a battery! still waiting for my bd-drive, to give my gamecube an upgrade like... bluray, emulation (hopefully good enough for wii emulation) steam all in one little gamecube... starting saturday on the last parts to assemble then start hollowing the gamecube but leave as much as possible intact for the feeling...


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Aug 18, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> It's overpriced for what it is.


You can never spend too much for weeb games


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 18, 2016)

Finally decided on a new pc case. Corsair Obsidian Series 750D Airflow Edition.

Shouldn't be so hard to find a case that has the option of no side panel, while not being covered in tacky molded plastic and lights.


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 18, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> Who would even bother making fake adata cards?
> Usually they are sandisk, samsungs that get faked.



Bizarre, right?  She said she bought 100 of these in bulk, and honestly, I'm in the process of reporting her to the local fraud squad.


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 18, 2016)

Just bought a brand new red n3DS XL for $203, and it just arrived on my doorstep.  And it's a hackable firmware (9.6.0.24 U).

Ha, will load A9LH and flip this locally.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 18, 2016)

Went to that tk maxx place as it is one of the few places that sell shoes for the skis I pass off as feet, came up short but their tool section had a nice little cutting mat. Not the fancy self healing, anti static or nigh impossible to cut stuff and only a4 size but for £2 I was not complaining. Normally I would not bother sharing (or with tk maxx tool section for that matter) but seen as their stock can be quite similar from store to store and they are very useful then thought I would share here.
It is also modelling my new (actually quite old) fold up ruler. Normally I go in for old metal scales and measuring tools but that was too nice to pass up.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 18, 2016)

http://www.8bitdo.com/xtander/nes30pro&fc30pro.html


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 19, 2016)

For the Horde


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bought 100 3mm LEDS(20xred, blue, yellow, green and white) and 50 2k ohm resistors. The LEDS cost me $1.12 and the resistors where $0.99. 

I only really need maybe 3 or 4 LEDS and 3 or 4 resistors. Going to do some power LEDS mods on my game boys and other things

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 20, 2016)

This had to be done, holy shit. All the freaking time we had to go to convenience stores to get things faxed, and it is so annoying to go. So I was like, lol I am a bit rich at the moment so why not surprise me family with this shit?


----------



## PieMan6474 (Aug 20, 2016)

I went dumpster diving near a flea market and found this blue PlayStation it was wrapped in plastic and in a box so maybe someone can tell me why is it blue?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> This had to be done, holy shit. All the freaking time we had to go to convenience stores to get things faxed



a) People still fax things? Other than a spam fax appearing as I was working on an office photocopier once I think I have only ever seen one sent in my entire life.

b) You know email to fax gateways exist right?
http://www.howtogeek.com/168841/how...s-online-without-a-fax-machine-or-phone-line/

c) Even if the above does not then they are called voice/fax modems for a reason.

d) The protocols would probably not work and the shipping would be horrific but you could have had one of mine. I have some really nice ones here but I am only going to strip them for the metal and components they contain, this despite having about 10 ink cartridges for them.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 20, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> a) People still fax things? Other than a spam fax appearing as I was working on an office photocopier once I think I have only ever seen one sent in my entire life.
> 
> b) You know email to fax gateways exist right?
> http://www.howtogeek.com/168841/how...s-online-without-a-fax-machine-or-phone-line/
> ...


Online fax systems are too annoying; most end up asking you to pay for a monthly service, and most end up with an error. Much preferred for a family lol, but thanks


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 20, 2016)

New pair of 661 raji gloves as my older pair have a hole in the palm. Need to replace my winter gloves as well as they are bit tatty now, but I'll wait till it's colder.


----------



## Pokem (Aug 21, 2016)

999 and Apollo Justice


----------



## ladypoodle (Aug 21, 2016)

Season is finally done last Thursday and finally bought these 






MS GS63VR Stealth Pro from Best Buy. Thank god they don't do added tax here in Alaska and paid it in retail price!

2 Logitech F310 controllers
Skullcandy earbuds with mic
Logitech m310XL mouse
Insignia USB cord
Powerbank charger for my mom
Naruto Blood Prison DVD
Epic Mickey 2 Wii

I am happy and worth the spoils overall


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2016)

Got a belt from a friend of mine.
Was her fav 4 row blue/black square studded one.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 21, 2016)

Ordered The Ratchet & Clank Trilogy yesterday on Amazon; just got posted through the mail box about 5 mins ago:



 

Really looking forward to playing these later!


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 21, 2016)

Ordered a few sippy cups for a friend with a kid.  Apparently they are arriving on a Sunday.  Freaking bizarro mail service.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 21, 2016)

Bought a Vita with an 8GB memory card for $110, still waiting for the payment to go through but I did check with the seller first to make sure it was on 3.60. henkaku ahoy!


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 21, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Bought a Vita with an 8GB memory card for $110, still waiting for the payment to go through but I did check with the seller first to make sure it was on 3.60. henkaku ahoy!


Now get Persona 4 Golden :^)


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 21, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Bought a Vita with an 8GB memory card for $110, still waiting for the payment to go through but I did check with the seller first to make sure it was on 3.60. henkaku ahoy!


You with all the Henkaku progress I seriously consider a vita. I never had one before, so I could grab some of the best games as well.


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> You with all the Henkaku progress I seriously consider a vita. I never had one before, so I could grab some of the best games as well.


If you don't care about portability then a Playstation TV is a pretty good option too. Cheap and well tailored for Persona 4 long plays.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 21, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> If you don't care about portability then a Playstation TV is a pretty good option too. Cheap and well tailored for Persona 4 long plays.


I actually care about portability. So PS-Vita might happen someday.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 23, 2016)

Look what's just arrived


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 23, 2016)

Vita GET!

OLED Vita on 3.60 + 2, 4GB Vita memorycards + AC3 + COD + LBP + carrying pouch + rubber bumper + original box for 130 quid.
The AC3 and COD game I'll sell (fuck COD)

Minecraft I purchased for 20 quid~
Seperate purchase but got into the mail today.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 23, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Vita GET!
> 
> OLED Vita on 3.60 + 2, 4GB Vita memorycards + AC3 + COD + LBP + carrying pouch + rubber bumper + original box for 130 quid.
> The AC3 and COD game I'll sell (fuck COD)
> ...


Now all you need is Persona 4 Golden and your (vita's) life will be complete :^)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 23, 2016)

Is the old psvita really better than the new model? I don't have both to tell the difference.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 23, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is the old psvita really better than the new model? I don't have both to tell the difference.



1 word.
OLED.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is the old psvita really better than the new model? I don't have both to tell the difference.


The old Vita has an OLED display, which has better colors and looks better. The Vita Slim has an IPS display (I think). This is why people generally prefer the OG Vita.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 23, 2016)

Okay i guess, i don't really know the difference between the technical names. But if you say led, is the screen that uses a bunch of tiny light bulbs or something to display the image as appose to that liquid stuff like some HD monitors right?

Sorry, i really guess i am bad at this, i usually just care if the stuff is in HD or not, but lately lots of people seem to be interested in screens of 3DS and Vita talking about IPS and stuff i don't get.


----------



## flame1234 (Aug 23, 2016)

OLED screen looks better on dark scenes. Which are pretty common in games.
On light scenes they should look about the same.
The PCH1000 et al are heavier than PCH2000 et al. Battery life is about the same, about 5 hr.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is the old psvita really better than the new model? I don't have both to tell the difference.


its long been argued which is better, my opinion http://gbatemp.net/threads/psp-vita-which-version-should-i-get.435921/#post-6572340


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 23, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> its long been argued which is better, my opinion http://gbatemp.net/threads/psp-vita-which-version-should-i-get.435921/#post-6572340


Yeah that is what i figured, is a opinion based discussion, so is fine then. As long as HD is involved, is probably a secondary point to be made. 

Everyone has different vision, so i expect some peope to choose sides with what is comfortable for them. No point in debating or arguing as there is no true fact besides how it works and how is made. If i can see it and it works like it should, that what matters to me.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Aug 23, 2016)

Old one gave out and the built in one in my modem sucks >.<


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Okay i guess, i don't really know the difference between the technical names. But if you say led, is the screen that uses a bunch of tiny light bulbs or something to display the image as appose to that liquid stuff like some HD monitors right?
> 
> Sorry, i really guess i am bad at this, i usually just care if the stuff is in HD or not, but lately lots of people seem to be interested in screens of 3DS and Vita talking about IPS and stuff i don't get.


Basically:
TN = The type of display the 3DS is supposed to have. The viewing angles are not that good, if you're looking at it from the sides the colors will look washed out.
IPS = The type of display the Vita 2000 (and some 3DSes) have. The colors will look the same from all viewing angles (well, not *all*, but iirc the max is 178°, so almost all).
LCD (Liquid Crystal Display) = Screen made of Liquid Crystals (thx sherlock). By itself, the screen will not emit any light (like the original GBA), that's why today all LCD screens are backlit. This type of screen is used in the 3DS, the Vita 2000, iOS devices, and most TV and computer screens.
OLED = A display made of LEDs. Each pixel emits its own light. This type of display is usually considered better than LCD, color-wise. Used by high quality Samsung/Android smartphones.

On the Vita 2000, though a lot of people say so, the LCD screen isn't bad at all, quite the opposite. It's even pretty good when you look at the Vita's price. While the colors may look better on the 1000, the screen actually suffers from screen burns, and the LCD's durability is better. Sure, if you hold the two models side by side, you'll think the 1000 is better, but if you just get the 2000, you won't notice anything.
I have (actually, had) both, and the only thing I like more on the 1000 is the overall design.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 23, 2016)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Old one gave out and the built in one in my modem sucks >.<


No dual band AC?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Aug 23, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> No dual band AC?



I wish nope junk I can go maybe 3 rooms away from it before the wifi is too weak.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 23, 2016)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> I wish nope junk I can go maybe 3 rooms away from it before the wifi is too weak.


Is the router for video games and online multiplayer and such? maybe use a repeater or something, Have you considered netduma or maybe trendnet?

I found this one watching some video game tournement and that was a prize, is a triband AC3200 router with antnas 
I personally was hoping to try and get this one. It looks like a crab 
http://us.dlink.com/products/connect/ac3200-ultra-wi-fi-router/


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2016)

Today's been a good day.

All my debts are cleared, credit card is fully paid, fridge is full, life's good 

Other than that, here's the TV I've bought a few days ago. RCA brand, 43", $250 CAD. That was worth it. Cheap but working perfectly


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Today's been a good day.
> 
> All my debts are cleared, credit card is fully paid, fridge is full, life's good
> 
> ...



OKAMI!!!!!
PS3? HD?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> OKAMI!!!!!
> PS3? HD?


Absolutely!


----------



## ladypoodle (Aug 23, 2016)

Got home at last and bought last few things in preparation to move my things to my new laptop

WD My Passport Ultra 2TB
Seagate Portable Slim 2TB
Logitech m510
Samsung Galaxy Tab E Lite (for myself and need to play Fate/Grand Order properly)
Samsung Galaxy Tab E (for my mom since she paid the boarding pass for us)
Wacom Cintiq 13HD Interactive Pen Display


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2016)

Forgot to say that I got my fax machine in exactly 2 days the day I ordered. I think I got it on Sunday, don't remember. Posting pics soon(tm)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Joe88 (Aug 24, 2016)

another free keyboard for review


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 24, 2016)

Just bought a new PS3 pad on eBay. I bought a few games recently without doing sufficient research. Turns out many of them require the SixAxis motion controls that my AfterGlow pad doesn't have. So I grabbed a SixAxis-enabled DualShock 3 to bypass the issue once and for all. Besides, this alleviates many fights with my flatmate as she's been forced into the eternal 'Player 2' position and until now forced to use my crappy hard-wired spare pad (also no SixAxis) 'cause I'll be damned if I'm giving up my AfterGlow controller to her Cheeto dust infused grubby fingers.

As for games, I grabbed Lightning Returns even though I know it's garbage because my flatmate is going through the trilogy. Grabbed the Killzone trilogy (hence the requirement for SixAxis) and the fantastic Alien Isolation. And thanks to the purchase of Alien Isolation I may now need to purchase new pants 'cause that alien is f&%king terrifying.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 25, 2016)

New case.






Corsair 750D airflow.

Only just out the box, which is why it has the protective plastic and tape still on it. No time to build till weekend .


----------



## ladypoodle (Aug 25, 2016)

Mom bought us from Amazon:
- 2 32GB Samsung Micro EVO (one for my new tablet)
- 2 laptop cooling pads. Really awesome and necessary for my new laptop)

While I bought:
- A bluetooth headphone
- PS3 Odin Sphere Leifthrasir


Just waiting for my last paycheck to arrive here and store it safely.


----------



## mashers (Aug 25, 2016)

A new hat! @Thirty3Three - it's not a fedora, but hopefully it's autistic enough


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> A new hat! @Thirty3Three - it's not a fedora, but hopefully it's autistic enough
> 
> View attachment 60055


_almost_ autistic enough. 

Naw man, it looks good on ya!


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 25, 2016)

Pre-ordered the Meta Knight Nendoroid. Long wait until March for it though


----------



## mashers (Aug 25, 2016)

Thirty3Three said:


> _almost_ autistic enough.
> 
> Naw man, it looks good on ya!


I'll try harder  But seriously, that's just one in quite a big hat collection


----------



## Depravo (Aug 25, 2016)

Impulse purchase.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 25, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Impulse purchase.


No you're prepared when the real "YOOKA-LAYLEE" is released. 

Seriously though, you know how to play this or plan to learn, was it for a gift?


----------



## Depravo (Aug 25, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> No you're prepared when the real "YOOKA-LAYLEE" is released.
> 
> Seriously though, you know how to play this or plan to learn, was it for a gift?


Just for messing about with really. I'll probably get bored with it once I can knock out a passable 'Adventure Time' theme tune.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 25, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Just for messing about with really. I'll probably get bored with it once I can knock out a passable 'Adventure Time' theme tune.


I like that you said that. 

Adventure time bootleg album at the next talent show


----------



## ladypoodle (Aug 26, 2016)

My sister wanted this game since she wanted to Family Share my games to her


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 26, 2016)

A $20 eshop card.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 26, 2016)

Well, my new PS3 pad arrived today. And of course there's a problem.  Despite being, at face value, an official DualShock 3 PS3 pad, there's no SixAxis controls. Either they don't work or they're just straight up not there to begin with. So I tried to press the little reset button in that hole at the back, as advised by a quick google search, only to find there's nothing in the hole. It's just a hole. There's no reset button inside it, the pin goes straight through up to the hilt. Addding further suspicion was the fact that much like my AfterGlow pad, the controller switches itself off after a period of inactivity. The system isn't set up to do that, it's only my AfterGlow pad that does it, my old official pad never did this, it stayed on until the battery died.

I must therefore conclude that this is in fact a cheap-ass 3rd party controller that's been stuffed into an official Sony shell. I am FURIOUS right now. The whole point of the purchase was to enable SixAxis control so I could play games like Killzone and my daughter could play Flower again, she was heartbroken when my other pad broke.  Angry letter sent to the seller and the item's been flagged on eBay as fake. I suspect I'll be getting a full refund any minute now. Lesson learned, even a decent photo is no guarantee of honesty on eBay. I don't appreciate the seller pulling the wool over my eyes. So either he gives me a refund or I'll hunt the bastard down and ram a whole sheep up his arse.


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 26, 2016)

A tube of fake blood for my The Purge cosplay.  I will be wearing the Statue of Liberty el wire mask and spent a little money on the smaller details.

I just ordered a pack of five 64 gb micro sd Patriot branded cards from Amazon.  Love the brand and will definitely be installing A9LH on different systems.  (One of them is for a 3DS I'm picking up today, and the other is for my phone.)


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 26, 2016)

Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;birth 3


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Aug 26, 2016)

.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 26, 2016)

New SD card for my 3DS. My old 16GB one got corrupted (thankfully I could still backup the files) so I decided to expand the storage with the new one ^^


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 27, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> View attachment 60220
> 
> The physical version of Neptunia Re;Birth1
> 
> (y no european release IF :'(   )


I always like the boxart for the nep games but those psn sale prices are just too good


----------



## ladypoodle (Aug 27, 2016)

Then mom bought us a new shower head with adjustable settings! Had to switch that immediately, removing the crappy shower head we have for a decade.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 27, 2016)

ladypoodle said:


> Then mom bought us a new shower head with adjustable settings! Had to switch that immediately, removing the crappy shower head we have for a decade.


So do you also play import games?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 28, 2016)

Hell yeah


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Hell yeah
> 
> View attachment 60363 View attachment 60364


HENkaku time!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 28, 2016)

Bought a year ps plus card. Now I have Plus till 2018. Going to buy another 1 next pay.

Was lucky and got on ebay a CIB Dragon Warrior 3 Nes for $40.(box is a little smashed up)

Bought 10 female micro SD slots to install in a GBC with a internal rechargeable battery mod for charging.

Bought the wrong type of on/off rocker switches so I had to buy some more (need them to have 3 pins and bought them with 2 pins buy accident)

Bought Harvest Moon GBC for $20 and Harvest Moon A Wonderful Life Special Edition $15 for PS2.

Got in the mail my Pac-Man 2 the new adventures. The seller put the game in a regular letter envelope and mailed it like that no padding or anything. So I wasn't too happy about that.


Spoiler


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 28, 2016)

Picked up afew famicom games.  Its funny how some JP games are so much cheaper than their US counterparts. Some are ungodly higher though, Like battletoads or Shatterhand. I mainly picked these up to test out my famicom systems.


----------



## hyprskllz (Aug 28, 2016)

Went to watch kingsglaive today.
Not a bad movie in my opinion, just too many filler.
And that last battle against General Glauca was epic!
Sorry no picture for the ticket, only had the time, studio, and the ticket's price.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Aug 28, 2016)

The Asrock Z97 Anniversary and Arctic Freezer i30 wasnt good enough for stable overclocks.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2016)

Bought a new usb cable for my Vita, since my cat decided it didn't like the old one ._.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bought a new usb cable for my Vita, since my cat decided it didn't like the old one ._.


I would say put some higher voltages through the cable next time... however they always seem to know.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Gyrobax (Aug 29, 2016)

I recently got star fox 64 3D for 5 bucks at a swap meet


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 29, 2016)

A Steven Universe "star" tee shirt.  (You know the one that he's always wearing - red shirt and a yellow star in the center.)

A copy of my university transcripts.  *sigh*


----------



## Sheepy Me (Aug 30, 2016)

Game Boy goodies : D


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 30, 2016)

xbox one controller, because why not. works fine with mac so far, steam/dolphin/retroarch can use it just fine, so yay.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 30, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> xbox one controller, because why not. works fine with mac so far, steam/dolphin/retroarch can use it just fine, so yay.


Wait really? I thought it only worked on windows cause you know... microsoft drivers and all? It really works?


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Wait really? I thought it only worked on windows cause you know... microsoft drivers and all? It really works?


https://github.com/360Controller/360Controller/releases


----------



## Luckkill4u (Aug 30, 2016)

Kinda Late but here's my new Ultra Wide Monitor


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Kinda Late but here's my new Ultra Wide Monitor


Um how did u make box's with icons?


----------



## Luckkill4u (Aug 30, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Um how did u make box's with icons?


Stardock Fences. It's paid unless you can find a crack. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## DavidRO99 (Aug 30, 2016)

A nice Corsair K70 RGB with Cherry MX Red for my birthday!(The profile is a Spectograph with some weird YouTube video running in the background)
https://vid.me/GZX2
(I have small hands)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 30, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> snip
> Kinda Late but here's my new Ultra Wide Monitor



Everything in that picture looks really nice.


----------



## hyprskllz (Aug 30, 2016)

My new case just arrived.
Don't criticize me, i'm a sucker for anything Yokai Watch related.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2016)

Spoiler: large pic











Boyfriend won me a Yoshi plush on a carnival 
Friend of mine got the Hello Kitty head plush for me on the same day.


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 31, 2016)

Got a laptop for college






Screen sucks though, 768p TN







Which is why I'll replace it with...






Almost there...






This. 1080p IPS panel.


----------



## th3joker (Aug 31, 2016)

Ordered gundam breaker 3 asia (english subs) for ps4 and psv from play-asia. Com I just built my first ever gunpla a week ago. Built 2 hg and 2 mg kits. Have  been on a gundam bender. I need help


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 31, 2016)

I know it is IBM/lenovo and that changes a few things but is there scope to replace laptop screens for that kind of boost these days? Normally if I am replacing broken screens then the only choices I have are "gloss or matte?" with the decision tending to come down to "whichever is cheaper".


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2016)

Day 1 of 4. The Beginning.


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 1, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I know it is IBM/lenovo and that changes a few things but is there scope to replace laptop screens for that kind of boost these days? Normally if I am replacing broken screens then the only choices I have are "gloss or matte?" with the decision tending to come down to "whichever is cheaper".


Well there are 768p tn/ips and 1080p ips. Also like 8 panel models to choose from so you won't have to play lottery.

Some laptops still at least have the option of lower/higher res, ex. 1080 or 4K.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Day 1 of 4. The Beginning.



Good luck installing that cooler...


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 1, 2016)

For today and since I did a good job for keeping myself in control of buying stuff lately...


----------



## Catastrophic (Sep 1, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> Good luck installing that cooler...


I've installed that cooler twice. It's fantastic. Not hard to install at all.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> I've installed that cooler twice. It's fantastic. Not hard to install at all.



Try being me. First time it was so confusing to me, I installed it on a new motherboard the next time, no problems there haha.


----------



## Catastrophic (Sep 1, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> Try being me. First time it was so confusing to me, I installed it on a new motherboard the next time, no problems there haha.


Wasn't there a quickstart booklet with just a couple of steps showing how's installed? Not sure how you'd find it confusing.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> Wasn't there a quickstart booklet with just a couple of steps showing how's installed? Not sure how you'd find it confusing.



I put it the wrong side, never found the right side of the cross bracket thing. xD


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 1, 2016)

Completed my collection of Naruto manga today!
Picked up those 3 light-novels with sidestories of Sakura, Shikamaru and Kakashi for the heck of it too.
Also bought some volumes of the Persona Q manga and ordered the other volumes they didn't have in stock in the store.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2016)

Day 2 of 4, the preparation for the final pieces...


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 2, 2016)

@chavosaur you know a Ultrawide monitor like mine would look really nice on your desk too


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 2, 2016)

Got my Gameboy dmg shell and the matching buttons came today. I just finished putting it on. I could not find a matching start select button and I don't like the one that came with the shell. It just feels too deep in the case like it doesn't pop out as much as the old one did 



Spoiler














Got my Harvest Moon GBC and my Harvest Moon A Wonderful Life Special Edition PS2 today.


Spoiler











And Dragon Warrior 3 NES game today. And best of all its the real game. The seller wanted $110 , I offered $40 and it was accepted. The only problem it had was the box was a little crushed which actually isn't as bad as I thought it would be and it's missing pages from the manual. It has a sticker on the box but I'm going to steam it's off if I can


Spoiler


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Sep 2, 2016)

A SHIT TON OF POKEMON CARDS. HELP ME, IM OBSESSED.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Sep 2, 2016)

.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

I didn't buy it, but I got my account back, I guess.
Also got back my old domain and hosting account by resetting the PHP to an earlier version.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 2, 2016)

Spoiler: Got everything for under $20


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

Under $20? What a damn good deal that was.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 2, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Under $20? What a damn good deal that was.


I got the three PS3 games for free


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> I got the three PS3 games for free


That makes the deal even better. Especially when the PS3 games you got are apparently very good titles, I never played them but they look good


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 3, 2016)

Castle of Illusion starring Mickey Mouse on Steam. Bought it last night before it's gone.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2016)

Day 3 and Day 4, the final culmination!


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Sep 3, 2016)

I just bought God Eater 2 Physical copy because I like the series and wanted the shiny case....Don't know if that's a good enough reason, but the games are a hell of a lot of fun too!  I also bought Blanc + Neptune vs the Zombie Army because fuck it, what else am I gonna buy for $20 on a wim.


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 3, 2016)

Awesomeaustin316 said:


> I just bought God Eater 2 Physical copy because I like the series and wanted the shiny case....Don't know if that's a good enough reason, but the games are a hell of a lot of fun too!  I also bought Blanc + Neptune vs the Zombie Army because fuck it, what else am I gonna buy for $20 on a wim.


Whoa there, you're making it sound like *dimension games aren't awesome.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2016)

bought an EK waterblock for my r9 290 + backplate, gonna buy all the other parts next month


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 3, 2016)

Spoiler: speaker I got for free


----------



## Catastrophic (Sep 4, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> Day 3 and Day 4, the final culmination!


Nice setup! Do you do processing work? I think an i5 and a GTX 1070 would've been a bit better for games.

P.S. nice background


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Sep 4, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Whoa there, you're making it sound like *dimension games aren't awesome.


I said it was on a wim, but now I'm hooked to the games.  It's an addiction now.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 4, 2016)

Bad week for my junk collection really, however accepting that my destiny is to become a hoarder I say yes when people ask me if I want their old stuff.


 
+box and leads and everything, does output to a TV as well.
Sadly the folks at hitachi did not envision a time in which anybody would want to record to SD card so only stills can be taken with that and I would have to feed it miniDVDs to record video (less than 20 minutes of 480 vertical, though it does do 16:9, at a hit). Amusingly it does have a manual focus as well, digital rather than ring but still has it. Along with that also came a box of writeable mini DVDs (some have cases in that, it otherwise has some nice paper label ones stuffed in there). Might be time to chip a gamecube.
To sample the full glory of the image quality I thought I would swap cameras, even busted out the monopod for this one.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 4, 2016)

I've gotten meself a JEC PS Vita L2/R2 grip, which I made a review about here.
A PSVita carrying pouch and 2 Hori PSP Go screen protectors.


----------



## steve007 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello, I bought this preview on amazon .  Can any one tell me about KINZURDIA ?


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 4, 2016)

PS Vita Slim and 16GB card for it for use with Henkaku. I'm one of those guy that likes having a legit and a hacked console.


----------



## takeya yuki (Sep 4, 2016)

I brought 2 ffxiii games from Steam today, ffxiii and ffxii-2.


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 4, 2016)

Bad Bunny said:


> I brought 2 ffxiii games from Steam today, ffxiii and ffxii-2.


You poor soul


----------



## takeya yuki (Sep 4, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> You poor soul


Why you called me that????


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 4, 2016)

Bad Bunny said:


> Why you called me that????


Probably one of the 13 haters. Ignore him. They are great games. Enjoy them


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Probably one of the 13 haters. Ignore him. They are great games. Enjoy them


Well IMO XIII was bad. XIII-2 was better.


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Well IMO XIII was bad. XIII-2 was better.


I personally didn't think it was bad. Also, I'm mostly annoyed because people keep talking about how linear it is while refusing to see that it's identical to 10 in that regard, at least until you beat 10. 10 was literally a hallway too


----------



## takeya yuki (Sep 4, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> I personally didn't think it was bad. Also, I'm mostly annoyed because people keep talking about how linear it is while refusing to see that it's identical to 10 in that regard, at least until you beat 10. 10 was literally a hallway too


I don't care everything. I just want to see my Lightning in action that all.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 4, 2016)

Ohh yeh~, got this a while back but i guess i haven't posted


Spoiler












Mic,stand,popfilter and interface


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Sep 4, 2016)

I recently rebought this, cause, why not?


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 4, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> I personally didn't think it was bad. Also, I'm mostly annoyed because people keep talking about how linear it is while refusing to see that it's identical to 10 in that regard, at least until you beat 10. 10 was literally a hallway too



What most people don't recognise is that all the flaws in FF13 were present in the games that were widely accepted as being the best in the series. Until you get the Highwind, there's not much to do off the beaten path in FF7. It just feels much more open than it actually is because you move freely on the map. Doesn't change the basic linear path you're following, it just masks it. Same goes for the combat. You're still moving through a menu, choosing an attack/spell/whatever and selecting a target. You press the same buttons and perform the same actions, it just feels different, though I will admit you had more choice in FF7's materia system. But think about it. Final Fantasy was never really that open or that involved in the battles. 

As for the 13 trilogy as a whole, it has its problems, I won't deny. But 13 is at least playable and indeed enjoyable despite some seriously questionable design choices, such as the 'party leader KO equals game over' which regularly leads to said game overs if enemies choose at random to use their instant-kill bullshit attacks on the party leader. 13-2's story is damn near incomprehensible, time travel is always a can of worms. But the gameplay was better refined. If a game had 13's story but 13-2's mechanics, it'd be a solid entry.  Lightning returns was just hot sweaty garbage. The story was nonsensical and barely there until the end, the clock severely limited gameplay options, the levelling system was ridiculous, it just felt like a collection of loose ends thrown together. Sazh's whole quest line is just kinda there, it has no build-up, no previous investment, nothing. And then the game just up and throws a fight against God at you out of nowhere at the end when Lightning just decides to smack a deity up.  I own it for the sake of a complete set, but I consider it by far one of the weakest games in my entire collection. And I own Sonic 2006.

The trilogy just got worse as it went on. There was no reason to even make it a trilogy to begin with. 13 holds up reasonably well on its own as a slightly below par FF main series title. But then it's not like the entire series was ever flawless to begin with. FF2 had major problems too, 3 was pretty forgettable. Honestly, the FF series has been in serious trouble ever since Hironobu Sakaguchi left to form Mistwalker. I've all but given up on it. I have serious doubts about 15, the FF7 remake being episodic already has me concerned that they'll cock it up. The series stopped being its own thing and started chasing whatever was 'in' at the time. It needs to start setting trends again instead of blindly following them for the sake of the casual gamer dollars.


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 4, 2016)

Bad Bunny said:


> Why you called me that????


It's a joke lol. If you like 13 good for you but I thought it was one of the most unenjoyabe games I've ever played. Never played the second one.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> Nice setup! Do you do processing work? I think an i5 and a GTX 1070 would've been a bit better for games.
> 
> P.S. nice background


ive been heavily considering going into video editing as of late, so Im future proofing with this guy for the most part. Im really happy with it so far, and im probably going to replace the 1060 in a couple years_ with a beefier graphics card. for now, this is a great replacement for console gaming for the next 2-3 years (especially with the lovely 1080-60-usual ultra i get )


----------



## true_decoy13 (Sep 5, 2016)

Gyro stabilized binocular Zenit BSV 16х40





http://www.shop.zenit-foto.ru/pribory-nablyudeniya/binokli-2014-03-05/bs-16x40-detail


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 5, 2016)

I was considering to buy other shoot-em-ups but I declined not to and sticked to those three.


----------



## lexluth0r (Sep 5, 2016)

Semi broken i7 laptop off of Craigslist (some keys don't work) but it's perfect for my plex server


----------



## Posghetti (Sep 5, 2016)

Pokemon Sun and Moon Limited Edition N3DS XL (Haven't gotten it yet obviously, but I pre-ordered it and am super stoked to get my hands on it)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 5, 2016)

ladypoodle said:


> I was considering to buy other shoot-em-ups but I declined not to and sticked to those three.


What about fighting games?

Also final fantasy IV is greater than FFVI and VII


----------



## Depravo (Sep 5, 2016)

Obviously.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 5, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Obviously.


So are you more of a DC or marvel fan? Is fine if you have both but.... your avatar and this comment.... You maybe see why i asked.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 5, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So are you more of a DC or marvel fan? Is fine if you have both but.... your avatar and this comment.... You maybe see why i asked.


Definitely Marvel but Superman is pretty cool.


----------



## mashers (Sep 5, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Obviously.


For some reason I read that in the voice of Antoine Dodson.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 5, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Definitely Marvel but Superman is pretty cool.


I just have one question, does anyone here think super man can get one good game based off of him?


----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 5, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I just have one question, does anyone here think super man can get one good game based off of him?


His role in Lego Batman 2 is GOAT


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 5, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> His role in Lego Batman 2 is GOAT


"LEGO BATMAN 2" is not a superman game 
A SUPERMAN game is Superman "64" 
Why? 

His name is in the title.
Is all about him
The only playable (or one of the main cast of playable) characters
You know if you see superman on the title not to buy the game.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 5, 2016)

Bought a Graph-Link USB cable for my TI calculators from eBay.

I collect them cheap from Goodwill stores, anywhere between $10 and $20 each. I have an 82, an 83, an 83 Plus, and an 89 so far. Still need the 84 Plus variants, and the 85/86 models. I don't care for the 92+ models, as they don't travel well in the pockets.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Texas-Instruments-TI-Graph-Link-USB-Cable-I-0603B-/172191271318?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 5, 2016)

Just how advance has calculators gotten that they use usb conntections? O_O


----------



## Jayro (Sep 5, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Just how advance has calculators gotten that they use usb conntections? O_O


It's just to put software and games onto them. Been this way since the 90's when the TI-82 came out. But the first Graph-Link cables used a 25-pin parallel port, not USB, and are grey. Then came a black serial port model. Now we've had USB for a long time, which is silver/clear.

The 84 Plus variants all have USB OTG now directly.


----------



## migles (Sep 5, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Bad week for my junk collection really, however accepting that my destiny is to become a hoarder I say yes when people ask me if I want their old stuff.
> View attachment 61312
> +box and leads and everything, does output to a TV as well.
> Sadly the folks at hitachi did not envision a time in which anybody would want to record to SD card so only stills can be taken with that and I would have to feed it miniDVDs to record video (less than 20 minutes of 480 vertical, though it does do 16:9, at a hit). Amusingly it does have a manual focus as well, digital rather than ring but still has it. Along with that also came a box of writeable mini DVDs (some have cases in that, it otherwise has some nice paper label ones stuffed in there). Might be time to chip a gamecube.
> ...


funny, i remember the "show your junk in table" thread that i created, and i could see how you where one of those guys which the house looks like a garage, full of old tech and cool stuff but obsolente, like several VCR, a very good old sound stereo probably from sony like this one, old computer running windows 95 or even DOS, a box full of walkie talkies, a box full of broken radios etc...


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 5, 2016)

Have you been hacking my webcam? In most of the shots I have done of this you would not see it but that is a fairly accurate description of the area you would not see, though the only old machine you see there runs XP as it is my video capture machine, the one in front of it the video editing machine.

Also it is not that my place looks like a garage, just that a lot of garages look like my place. It is not a bad thing.

Oh and so as to get it a tiny bit on topic. Got a fairly fancy scart switcher from a box of junk as it seems most modern TVs decided to do away with having 5 scart ports and 1 is not enough, and I certainly don't want to have to put a VCR in the chain. Also found some supposed diamond plate sharpening things for next to nothing (£2.99 for 2) but have not tried them out yet.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 5, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Have you been hacking my webcam? In most of the shots I have done of this you would not see it but that is a fairly accurate description of the area you would not see, though the only old machine you see there runs XP as it is my video capture machine, the one in front of it the video editing machine.
> View attachment 61607
> Also it is not that my place looks like a garage, just that a lot of garages look like my place. It is not a bad thing.
> 
> Oh and so as to get it a tiny bit on topic. Got a fairly fancy scart switcher from a box of junk as it seems most modern TVs decided to do away with having 5 scart ports and 1 is not enough, and I certainly don't want to have to put a VCR in the chain. Also found some supposed diamond plate sharpening things for next to nothing (£2.99 for 2) but have not tried them out yet.


Is that a real dual audio casette player? I haven't seen that in like forever. I have one with twin microphones you can record voices and such, i used to record cartoon voices and music so i can hear my favorite part anytime. Except i dunno if they still make or sell audio tapes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 6, 2016)

No, only cassette deck I had I gave to a friend which still has lots of tapes, at least after I digitised a few things that were not available in other forms. The thing at the bottom is an amp, the green things are drawers, above that is a VCR and the top thing is a radio receiver (only thing I have which does long wave).
Relevant as of the tape discussion


----------



## Akira (Sep 6, 2016)

I just bought a brand new 32GB WiiU(Mario Kart8 and Splatoon Edition) with a free Call of Duty game and a two brand new PAL New 3DS XL Hyrule Gold Edition with chargers from a guy who sold it to me for $560


----------



## driverdis (Sep 6, 2016)

I got a GTX 970 for $180 used and am waiting for it to ship to me. I am going to SLi it with my other GTX 970 so I can run games better with NVidia's DSR setting. I am hoping to run Overwatch at 1920x1080 with 200% render scale also.


----------



## alirezay (Sep 6, 2016)

ordered these. such an underrated system. I freakin love my wii u.


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 6, 2016)

I put a bid on this auction for the luls, expected someone to overbid but didn't happen. Not that I didn't want it, it's an American one, which I've actually been looking for 
Guy who sold it also included 2 RCA (1 that also has S-video) cables, 1x YPbPr component cable, 1x Scart, which is nice cause I wanted more Nintendo AV cables. Also that's probably the biggest fucking power brick I've ever seen..
First controller port looks a little borked but works perfectly fine, and the controller is in great condition too 
@FAST6191 Is there any way I can get color from NTSC on a PAL CRT?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 6, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> I put a bid on this auction for the luls, expected someone to overbid but didn't happen. Not that I didn't want it, it's an American one, which I've actually been looking for
> Guy who sold it also included 2 RCA (1 that also has S-video) cables, 1x YPbPr component cable, 1x Scart, which is nice cause I wanted more Nintendo AV cables. Also that's probably the biggest fucking power brick I've ever seen..
> First controller port looks a little borked but works perfectly fine, and the controller is in great condition too


For some reason that game reminds me of persona and shin megami tensei... But is called trauma center. So is a wii doctor simulator? Is that game hard? Using wii mote is hard enough but now you're a doctor doing it with wii mote? So confusing! O_O

Surgeon simulator wii edition. 

Oh snap wave race 64? Man nintendo should have more of those games! 


alirezay said:


> . such an underrated system. I freakin love my wii


Captian toad treasure tracker.... They made a actual game based of a mini game of another mario game? What gives? Is it really that fun? Why not just make it a download game or content add on, or 3DS port.

I already found it strange is a puzzle game where toad doesn't jump and collect coins on a small screen. Nintendo can do better than spin off title games like Super luigi u and Captain toad that one starfox defense game.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 6, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> @FAST6191 Is there any way I can get color from NTSC on a PAL CRT?



Nice, NTSC 64 ftw.

As for the colour issue. 64 doesn't support rgb out the box , so no quick fix there. Your options for colour from it are:

RGB mod it (you should do this anyway).
Go find a crt that supports NTSC colour encoding. Shouldn't be too hard to find one in EU.
Buy one of the many NTSC->PAL colour conversion boxes. There are lots out there and unfortunately lots/most of them are shit.

I'd go with the first option. RGB mod it and just use RGB scart. Best picture and will get you colour on any tv that supports 60Hz and has rgb (which is most EU tvs).


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 6, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Nice, NTSC 64 ftw.
> 
> As for the colour issue. 64 doesn't support rgb out the box , so no quick fix there. Your options for colour from it are:
> 
> ...


Thank you 
How hard is a RGB mod? I'm quite confident in my soldering skills.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 6, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Thank you
> How hard is a RGB mod? I'm quite confident in my soldering skills.



Depends on the model.

Early NTSC models that have the VDC-NUS encoder, very easy. THS7314 amp and some resistors.

http://www.mmmonkey.co.uk/ntsc-nintendo-64-rgb/

Other than that, you just have to decide how your scart cable will be wired for sync (luma, csync or composite). NUS-CPU-04 motherboard revision still has the VDC-NUS encoder, but needs csync to be rebuilt if you want to use that. The difference between where sync is taken from, is just an arguement over picture quality and a "hatching" effect that can show up on some enquipment. Generally for a pal tv with native rgb, composite sync is fine, while luma or csync seems prefered for scalers. Some tvs can show the hatching effect though, so I would probably go with sync from luma or csync. If you've already got an rgb scart cable, unless specified otherwise, it's probably taking sync from composite, so you can always just try it, if no hatching stick with it, if not, get a cable that uses luma or csync.

Anyway, back to the actual mod.

If you don't have a revision with VDC-NUS encoder, then it's a little more effort and expense, but can still be done. It's dac replacement time

You will need this

http://etim.net.au/shop/shop.php?crn=209

and instructions

http://etim.net.au/n64rgb/instructions-new/

There is an earlier revision of that (still works fine), that can be programmed and built yourself.

http://members.optusnet.com.au/eviltim/n64rgb/n64rgb.html

If you don't want to open and check, this guide here will give you an idea of what encoder you

http://forums.benheck.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=27684

Ignore any info that says "only X models can be done". All can be done with the replacement dac method, just a lot of pages are out of date or just ignore the replacement dac method because "it's too hard" or other nonsense.


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 6, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Depends on the model.
> 
> Early NTSC models that have the VDC-NUS encoder, very easy. THS7314 amp and some resistors.
> 
> ...


Huge thanks!
If I can do the first thing I'll do it without a doubt. I'll look into it tomorrow and update you  Thank you! <3


----------



## alirezay (Sep 6, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> For some reason that game reminds me of persona and shin megami tensei... But is called trauma center. So is a wii doctor simulator? Is that game hard? Using wii mote is hard enough but now you're a doctor doing it with wii mote? So confusing! O_O
> 
> Surgeon simulator wii edition.
> 
> ...


I can see why you are saying that.....but honestly you can find the game very cheap plus it has so many levels and the graphics are just like a pixar animation.
Its worth it you gonna love it. I usually try games on loadiine then i buy them if i like the game and i seriously loved captain toad!


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 6, 2016)

@Shadowfied

Did you try with the Scart cable labled "Mt-8888"? I've not seen one like that before, so it grabbed my interest and on looking, according to this page https://playoffline.wordpress.com/cable/ultra64/, it converts the S-video of an NTSC 64 to RGB. Of course not as good as true RGB from the source, but should get around any colour encoding issues. There's not much info on that cable and I had to use google translate, so it could be a bad translate or bad info and is just S-video over Scart (scart can deliver S-video).

It does have what may be a video encoder inside (can't make out the full markings), so if it does as the page says, it should give you colour without modding (although true rgb would still be better), unless it's broken or your scart socket is not wired for RGB. Appears to be produced by Blaze and making a cable like that (converting the highest quality signal an unmodded console can output) to RGB would make sense to get around colour encoding issues without modding. I'm not even sure if the RGB mod was even available when the console was new, some form of the cheaper method may have been, but the replacement DAC certainly was not, so producing a cable like that for imported consoles, would have been a good move.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 6, 2016)

A PSTV!  Got it at Fan Expo. It was an amazing time!


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 7, 2016)

Trails of Cold Steel 2 <3


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 7, 2016)

Spoiler











LOOK AT IT. IT IS SO CUTE


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 7, 2016)

Sheimi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a eevee?


----------



## Jayro (Sep 7, 2016)

Ordering these parts tomorrow night to replace my current build, but keeping my crappy case and AMD R7 360 2GB video card for now:



 

By the way, I don't need the overclocking capability, so that's why I skimped on the K version of the 6700. I don't think any other site can offer me these low of prices with free shipping and no tax.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 7, 2016)

Purchased legal advice from a lawyer.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 7, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Purchased legal advice from a lawyer.


Outch what legal troubles r u in? If your allowed to say that is


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 7, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Outch what legal troubles r u in? If your allowed to say that is


Basically someone screwed me over and now they need to pay for it.


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 7, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> @Shadowfied
> 
> Did you try with the Scart cable labled "Mt-8888"? I've not seen one like that before, so it grabbed my interest and on looking, according to this page https://playoffline.wordpress.com/cable/ultra64/, it converts the S-video of an NTSC 64 to RGB. Of course not as good as true RGB from the source, but should get around any colour encoding issues. There's not much info on that cable and I had to use google translate, so it could be a bad translate or bad info and is just S-video over Scart (scart can deliver S-video).
> 
> It does have what may be a video encoder inside (can't make out the full markings), so if it does as the page says, it should give you colour without modding (although true rgb would still be better), unless it's broken or your scart socket is not wired for RGB. Appears to be produced by Blaze and making a cable like that (converting the highest quality signal an unmodded console can output) to RGB would make sense to get around colour encoding issues without modding. I'm not even sure if the RGB mod was even available when the console was new, some form of the cheaper method may have been, but the replacement DAC certainly was not, so producing a cable like that for imported consoles, would have been a good move.


I did try with it. It's dark as all hell though. I think it's what RetroRGB demonstrate at the bottom here, without vs with amp.

I took the casing off my N64 and found that the it's a NUS-CPU-03 so it's one of the easily modable versions.

Do I just get myself these and these?
I don't have any 75 ohm resistors nor any 0.1µF capacitors, so these and these too then? 

Thank you for all the help <3


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is that a eevee?


Seems like the new "Build a Bear" Eevee


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 7, 2016)

-My first cheap mechanical keyboard.
-A new mouse
-Monopod
-Wall mounted tripod for phones


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 7, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> I did try with it. It's dark as all hell though. I think it's what RetroRGB demonstrate at the bottom here, without vs with amp.
> 
> I took the casing off my N64 and found that the it's a NUS-CPU-03 so it's one of the easily modable versions.
> 
> ...



Those will do. Although you don't actually need the pcb. That's optional. You can just do it deadbug style and solder directly to the chip (bottom images on the mmmonkey page) if you want. That's how I done mine, as I couldn't be bothered with the extra work of mounting it on a pcb .

Resistors can be dropped to 1/4 watt if you can find them. 1/2 resistors may be a little big and akward to work with for the job. 

Quick edit:
Oh actually, same shop (I think) has the 1/4 watt.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Metal-Film-...hash=item43eec76f61:m:maK4L3jbg86dayhmazlQOEQ

Smaller, will be easier to work with.


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is that a eevee?





NikolaMiljevic said:


> Seems like the new "Build a Bear" Eevee


It is. I fell in love with it immediately


----------



## retrofan_k (Sep 7, 2016)

Ordered a Ultimate II + adapter for my C64 computer and bought a Aqua blue Jp import Vita on 3.60 and now I'm broke for a month, yet I work for it, so why not enjoy it


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bit premature but I can guarantee that the moment the 3DS eShop updates in a little under 23 hours, I'll be acquiring the new Phoenix Wright game. And if my info is correct, the Final Fight trilogy is due for release as SNES Classics too.

Aside from that I'm not buying much for a while. Taking some time to be an adult and finish off the legion of shiny things I already own instead of spending all my money on new ones and letting the bills pile up.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 7, 2016)

Sheimi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking about getting this, since I also got the Pikachu one, but personally I think the design is just...off somehow. Kinda like it's a mentally challenged Eevee or something ;O;O;


----------



## mashers (Sep 7, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> *autistic looking eevee snip*


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 7, 2016)

I got a JFWY 3200 DPI gaming mouse in the mail today. Not bad for a mouse that i only had to pay shipping on.

Now all i need is a nice blue LED backlit gaming mechanical keyboard and a nice blue LED gaming headset. Yeah i'm a sucker for blue, it just looks nicer and its not as aggressive as red LED's, heck even the fans in my case are all blue LED's


----------



## Gyrobax (Sep 8, 2016)

I recently bought a 10 dollar psn card and download sonic adventure 2, and along with that also bought grand theft auto IV, 
surprisingly gamestop had it for 2.99 when my local pawn shop had it for 20 bucks....I consider that a steal


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 8, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Those will do. Although you don't actually need the pcb. That's optional. You can just do it deadbug style and solder directly to the chip (bottom images on the mmmonkey page) if you want. That's how I done mine, as I couldn't be bothered with the extra work of mounting it on a pcb .
> 
> Resistors can be dropped to 1/4 watt if you can find them. 1/2 resistors may be a little big and akward to work with for the job.
> 
> ...


Huge thanks for your help.
Got all parts ordered  I'll let you know how it goes..in a few weeks when I get my shit


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2016)

Custom loop watercooling kit + gpu waterblock


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 8, 2016)

Spoiler











10.7U firmware. Surprised it is not 11.0


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 8, 2016)

Sheimi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buy! I just wish the stop bundling this outdated game with the console though.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 8, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Nice buy! I just wish the stop bundling this outdated game with the console though.


Nintendo knows that Mario will sell. The same a Zelda or Pokemon


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 8, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Nice buy! I just wish the stop bundling this outdated game with the console though.


Yeah. Same here. Already have it in physical copy.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 8, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Nintendo knows that Mario will sell. The same a Zelda or Pokemon





Sheimi said:


> Yeah. Same here. Already have it in physical copy.


I get that is a nintendo game but that game is over 5 years old, they don't even sell nintendo land with WII u anymore, why would they still do this? A more moderen game would been nice like Xenoblade chronicles.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

Raspberry pi zero 1.2.
Finally got my hands on one.


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 8, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Raspberry pi zero 1.2.
> Finally got my hands on one.


Awesome! Got any planned projects?


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Awesome! Got any planned projects?


 Umm an emulator, a Radio, RC, or a Wifi Security Cam


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 8, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Umm an emulator, a Radio, RC, or a Wifi Security Cam


Nice 
I have one pi set up as a security cam myself. Check out motionEye


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Nice
> I have one pi set up as a security cam myself. Check out motionEye


 is it more than one camera on yours?


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 8, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> is it more than one camera on yours?


Currently I'm just using one (a PS3 eye ) but I've tried multiple at once and it works find


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 9, 2016)

Bought some cold medicine~


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Bought some cold medicine~


Getting instant flashbacks to some great Christmas parties with less great morning afters


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 9, 2016)

Multitasking at playing mobile games so much that I forgot to checkout these before I go to sleep


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 9, 2016)

Got my order from Play-Asia. First and last time I order from them sadly, as I had to pay more than the cost of the items for import duty 




Also took a photo with the plastic on because I thought the warning was funny 

And this thing




RemotePlay / Moonlight is AWESOME now


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 9, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


>



Would you recommend someone buying this?


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 9, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Would you recommend someone buying this?


If you want a better remote play experience, absolutely!


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 9, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> If you want a better remote play experience, absolutely!


 Is that the only thing I can use it for?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 9, 2016)

I swapped my laptop for a gaming system with a GTX 870 and FX-8350. I haven't had a chance to quantify it against my old Asus TP500LN with an i5 and 840m, but I _really_ hated my laptop. Sadly it doesn't come with a valid Windows license and Microsoft fixed the loophole that let you get a valid license from a Win machine activated by Daz. I have up to 180 days to decide whether to buy a license or switch to Linux.


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 9, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Is that the only thing I can use it for?


The triggers only emulate touching the back of the screen, so it doesn't really have any other purpose.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 9, 2016)

ok


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 9, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> I swapped my laptop for a gaming system with a GTX 870 and FX-8350. I haven't had a chance to quantify it against my old Asus TP500LN with an i5 and 840m, but I _really_ hated my laptop. Sadly it doesn't come with a valid Windows license and Microsoft fixed the loophole that let you get a valid license from a Win machine activated by Daz. I have up to 180 days to decide whether to buy a license or switch to Linux.


There does exist a certain bay which I hear pirates hang out around too, you could check with them 
M$ doesn't deserve shit.
Linux is awesome though so that's a good option


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 9, 2016)

Bought a European n3DS for $160 Canadian locally.  The thing was originally offered for $170, but upon finding out that the system had the latest firmware, I managed to get the guy down to $160.  I'm in the middle of doing the auto ctrnand transfer to firmware 2.1, and will flip this locally for some good money.

It came with the box and an european copy of Xenoblade Chronicles 3D, so it's worth the trouble.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 9, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> I swapped my laptop for a gaming system with a GTX 870 and FX-8350. I haven't had a chance to quantify it against my old Asus TP500LN with an i5 and 840m, but I _really_ hated my laptop. Sadly it doesn't come with a valid Windows license and Microsoft fixed the loophole that let you get a valid license from a Win machine activated by Daz. I have up to 180 days to decide whether to buy a license or switch to Linux.


Just run kmspico


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 9, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> Just run kmspico


That's what it has. I was hoping to upgrade a Windows 7 system using Daz with the extended eligibility for users of assistive devices, but Windows now sends the key to Microsoft to verify it's authenticity. if it had worked I'd have a permanent license, but alas Microsoft closed that loophole. I might run KMSpico again when the 180 days are up, but I really want a permanent solution that Windows doesn't perpetually complain about or require me to disable security features for.

I'm a little annoyed though, as I had expected a valid license to be included with the computer. I will most likely get a cheap legit Win7 license then upgrade using the assistive devices loophole I sell it (after saving up for my final gaming system)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 9, 2016)

Been wanting to expand my physical collection of books, so as a little early birthday present to myself I went and ordered a few used copies of some of my more favorite reads of this year. Still want to pick up the entire DragonLance collection, along with the Witcher series as well as many others >.> 

But this will have to do for now. 



Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 10, 2016)

Bought some Alaska roll sushi. 

Bought 2 tubes of solder wire 40 / 60 1 mm for $2 each. 



Spoiler











Bought a new N64 AV cable for $9 at a store called cheapies. Didn't feel like waiting a month-and-a-half for one from eBay. 



Spoiler











Also bought a like new Gameboy Color for $30 and 3 Turok gbc games for $5 each at cheapies. 



Spoiler











Got my 10 2 prong round rocker on-off switches. They are a lot bigger than I thought they would be, also tried soldering wires to one of them to see how well I could do it



Spoiler












I don't think I did that bad of a job.


Also got the 5 2 pin rectangular on off rocker switch. they r tiny compared to the round ones and they will fit perfectly into the link port on my dmg Gameboy but I need 3 pins not 2. 



Spoiler











Got the Gameboy Color from Japan that I bought from eBay yesterday. It was covered in Hamtaro stickers so I removed them all and gave it a good clean and soldered a new speaker in to it that I got from a broken Gameboy pocket that I had. 



Spoiler







Got my 50 2k omh resisters today paid $1 on ebay, still waiting for my 200 leds 


Spoiler











Going to buy next pay front light mods for my Gameboy Colors and Gameboy Advance, a backlight, bivert mod for my DMG Gameboy and Leds from hand held legends.

On Tuesday I preordered rise of iron for ps4 thinking it was coming out today. Always looking for people to play with


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 10, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Going to buy next pay front light mods for my Gameboy Colors and Gameboy Advance, a backlight, bivert mod for my DMG Gameboy and Leds from hand held legends.


Wow that's some really awesome stuff. You need to post a pic of that flashy Gameboys when your all done.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 10, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Wow that's some really awesome stuff. You need to post a pic of that flashy Gameboys when your all done.


Will do


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2016)

Right. Let's give my damn PSP 3000 the boost it really needs!



 

Arrived through the mail about 10 minutes ago... Planning to use this as a replacement for the suprisingly-not-working cable method...


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 10, 2016)

Finally got my hands on the Hyrule Edition gold New 3DS. The moment I laid eyes on it I thought "aww yeah that's the stuff."

Sitting in a box because I can't transfer my shit to it for another 3 days.


----------



## nxwing (Sep 10, 2016)

Got my Vita hours ago. Now rocking HENkaku. Yet to buy a memory card cause it's expensive as hell. Waiting for a sale here to happen.











Only colors available were Neon Orange, Aqua Blue and Plain Ol' Black. Chose Aqua Blue as I think it looked better among the rest.

EDIT: It came in 3.60 out of the box in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## lefthandsword (Sep 10, 2016)

A package has just arrived from Japan. Got myself a keychain and my first Vocaloid CD, still not sure where should I attach it. The audio quality of the CD is AMAZING after listening to Spotify and YouTube for so long.


Spoiler








 








--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Futurdreamz said:


> That's what it has. I was hoping to upgrade a Windows 7 system using Daz with the extended eligibility for users of assistive devices, but Windows now sends the key to Microsoft to verify it's authenticity. if it had worked I'd have a permanent license, but alas Microsoft closed that loophole. I might run KMSpico again when the 180 days are up, but I really want a permanent solution that Windows doesn't perpetually complain about or require me to disable security features for.
> 
> I'm a little annoyed though, as I had expected a valid license to be included with the computer. I will most likely get a cheap legit Win7 license then upgrade using the assistive devices loophole I sell it (after saving up for my final gaming system)


Maybe you can try microsoftsoftwareswap (I got a 10 and a 8.1 key there without issues) on reddit or give Linux a try if that's an option.


----------



## mashers (Sep 10, 2016)

Voxel said:


> Arrived through the *mail* about 10 minutes ago...


I think you'll find it arrived in the *post*. Call yourself a Brit...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2016)

mashers said:


> I think you'll find it arrived in the *post*. Call yourself a Brit...


Sorry, I tend to somewhat pick up a lot of American vibes when I'm on this site.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 11, 2016)

I bought  A Playstation shirt and a Deadpool shirt.
The Playstation shirt was 15 and the Deadpool shirt was 10. I think I'll return the Playstation shirt. I don't like the type of material it's made of 



Spoiler













.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 11, 2016)

I recently bought a AMD FX-8350, Kingston HyperX 16GB DDR3 1866mhz RAM, 2 x 1TB Seagate 7200rpm hard drives w/SATA3 cables and a Corsair H100i v2 liquid cooler w/ radiator that didn't fit into my PC case because of stupid USB placement but I'll return it. No pics this time but man the CPU performance basically doubled. The FX-8350 is exactly twice as fast as my old Phenom II x4 965 OC'd @ 4ghz, I didn't expect it to be that much faster oh and I got Deus Ex Mankind Divided for free (I was going to buy the game anyways).


----------



## ars25 (Sep 11, 2016)

Just got a oled vita with 3.5.5 Firmware on ebay for $88 with a 4 gig memory card and the charger so i think Henkaku?


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 11, 2016)

Got myself this sweet bracelet <3








And went out to go downtown yesterday after 4 months of not visiting there, bought these import games


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 12, 2016)

Some game pickup.



 


The best one is possibly the famicom to NES converter. That might be useful someday.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Some game pickup.
> 
> View attachment 62467
> 
> ...



That bootleg Famicom cart though


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 12, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> That bootleg Famicom cart though


I know right? It works fine though, lol.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 12, 2016)

Currently waiting on both Tetris DS and Giana Sisters DS to come in the mail.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 12, 2016)

I've modded the clear Japanese Gameboy Color to run off of an internal battery and it is charged by micro usb.

I have everything taped in place with electrical tape for now because I'm going to do more mods to it and I don't feel like hot gluing everything down right now plus I want to fix some solder points that I don't like too much



Spoiler


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 12, 2016)

A Nespresso Pixie machine.


----------



## ars25 (Sep 12, 2016)

I think i am on a roll today in terms of deals as i went to my favorite local goodwill and found a Corsair HX 750 For $20 and Picked it up. sadly it is missing the cables that aren't attached but hey i could buy those later as i have no need for them right now.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## mashers (Sep 12, 2016)

Achieved some of my short term gym goals and set a new personal best 1 rep max for squats  So treated myself to these


----------



## mgrev (Sep 12, 2016)

Idk if this counts, but i got my nexus 6p back. the motherboard was replaced


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 12, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Would you recommend someone buying this?



Written a review about it, also works on PS1 games.
Highly recommend it!


----------



## Necron (Sep 12, 2016)

-Dark Souls prepare to die edition PS3
-Morty's Gengar VS card (TCG)
-Gengar EX/MGengar EX CP5 (Japanese)
-The last of Us PS3
-Soma Bringer DS (x3)
-Lone Survivor Director's Cut Steam
-Super Meat Boy PC
-Rock band/Guitar hero wireless adaptor for PS2-PS3-Wii
-Plastic cases to store small electronics


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 12, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


>


Their "Cara Mints" are the tits.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 12, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Their "Cara Mints" are the tits.


Wouldn't know, dad brought me these from Norway. I know what to tell him to buy next time


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 12, 2016)

Bought some dark blue enamel spray paint and some epoxy today. Cost me $6 together

Going to buy a battery cover later and fix it up. I may be buying some nikon camera battery to use instead of the ds3 battery because of the size is smaller and it has more mah.
Also I won another Gameboy color on ebay for $20. This one won't turn on. But from what I can tell it's just a fuse problem

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## astrangeone (Sep 13, 2016)

Went to the local mall to sell an old game to a guy on a classified advert I had on.  Then passed by an EBGames and noticed that they had the Galaxy Style N3DS XL.  Immediately picked it up and now I'm waiting for new ropbins so that I can downgrade the thing.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 13, 2016)

Replacement 750D airflow front panel. Noticed a small scratch after taking the plastic off the original, so Corsair sent me a replacement for free.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 13, 2016)

USB OTG
For My PI.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shadowfied said:


>


 You got 3ds?


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 13, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> USB OTG
> For My PI.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Yeah


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 14, 2016)

Used copy of PS3 Ultra Street Fighter IV for my twin sister. She wanted it to play so bad ever since she stopped going to the arcades.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 14, 2016)

ladypoodle said:


> Used copy of PS3 Ultra Street Fighter IV for my twin sister. She wanted it to play so bad ever since she stopped going to the arcades.


Maybe we can play sometime?


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 14, 2016)

Sure, we can play for fun. I can let her play since she borrowed my controller a while ago before leaving for dinner.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 14, 2016)

ladypoodle said:


> Sure, we can play for fun. I can let her play since she borrowed my controller a while ago before leaving for dinner.


Of course it would be for fun, did you suggest it wouldn't or we would play for some other reason?


----------



## nero99 (Sep 14, 2016)

I recently upgrade my gaming pc. 8 core fx 8320E, Sapphire Radeon 4gb 460 oc edition, new msi 970-g43 motherboard, and a soon to be here 240gb ssd.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 14, 2016)

nero99 said:


> I recently upgrade my gaming pc. 8 core fx 8320E, Sapphire Radeon 4gb 460 oc edition, new msi 970-g43 motherboard, and a soon to be here 240gb ssd.


Why did you go for the low wattage FX-8320E? Is this a HTPC setup?


----------



## nero99 (Sep 14, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Why did you go for the low wattage FX-8320E? Is this a HTPC setup?


sadly it was the only 8 core I could afford at the moment. I plan on upgrading it to the 9590 after I get my raise at work.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 14, 2016)

nero99 said:


> sadly it was the only 8 core I could afford at the moment. I plan on upgrading it to the 9590 after I get my raise at work.


FX 9590 is crazy. 8 cores @ 5ghz. I can't even imagine if you can overclock that. I overclocked my Fx8350 @ the boost clock 4.2ghz. I have a watercolour but my stupid case just couldn't fit it with the fans on the inside of the case. I want to get a new MicroATX case with a horizontal motherboard mount. My big GPU is starting to sag a bit and I don't want it to ruin the motherboard. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ended up buy on eBay 5 li-ion micro USB  charging boards for my Gameboy color battery mods that I'm doing and bought 2 EN-EL12 nikon camera batteries for the mod. They r smaller so I don't have to remove the 2 screw points on the Gameboy housing to install the battery

The batteries cost me $10 and the USB charging boards were $2.40 
 Also ordering a new housing for the Gameboy, it's going to be clear black with clear buttons and leds around them. But I don't think I'm going to put a power switch for the leds in the gbc because of space

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2016)

A Samsung SSD MZ-75E500B AM 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5inch SATAIII Internal SSD

Will get it within the next week.


----------



## hyprskllz (Sep 16, 2016)

A Yuna keychain and couple of Megaman X & Zero stickers from AFA.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 16, 2016)

Got this figure from 1999 as a birthday gift from my brother's girlfriend. It's in really good condition too


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2016)

More books.

Not sure what year the handyman one is but the pure maths is 1913 and the computing is 1968, as computers were sort of available then to more general peeps it is a wonderful mix of hand methods and things you could probably kick to a computer then where now I consider myself cool if I can use log tables to perform multiplication
Top find though
Three volumes, possibly of four (the books themselves mention three, however one mentions two, online says there might be four) or "Cassell's the technical educator". Not finding a year but the latest dates mentioned are in the 1860s and that would follow with what is online. Did try looking up some of the authors of the articles but did not get far, looking at the weapons then it is missing things and the only wars it refers to are France-Germany, no the war (common between WW1 and WW2) and there was mention of the Crimean war. Half encyclopaedia, half actual technical educator, a splash of journal and some other stuff besides. It does all sorts really as you can see in the contents pages. Not amazing condition and already had to glue a spine back on but they read well and that is what I want from this sort of thing. Pushing the boat out this time and dropped the princely sum of £5 for all three there. Was a tiny bit apprehensive in the shop, and had passed them up on Monday when they were unpriced, but don't regret it at all now I have them home and being read.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 16, 2016)

MY new t shirt is better than YOUR new t shirt.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 16, 2016)

Depravo said:


> MY new t shirt is better than YOUR new t shirt.


 I know... Sniff* Sniff*


----------



## Langin (Sep 16, 2016)

Got these for €60,- in total.(All were new but I got the smash ones out of their boxes)


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 16, 2016)

I got Tetris DS in the mail today and i'm pretty sure its a bootleg but hey at least the game works.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2016)

psst! I haven't touched one since '08! ;O;
Anyhow, just gotta pick up Fable, Halo, and GTA San Andreas and then my nostalgia is fullfilled!


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 18, 2016)

Not going to bother buying 4 and its DLC even if the Deluxe Edition seems tempting (but no) >_>


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Voxel said:


> View attachment 62976
> 
> View attachment 62977
> 
> ...


Just softmod that bitch and install a bigger hdd


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Just softmod that bitch and install a bigger hdd


Ya, I ordered a female Xbox to USB cable, and I'm picking up 007 Agent Under Fire for the exploit game later on today. The HDD, I'll get round to sometime as well so I should have my xbox modded by the end of the week.


----------



## mashers (Sep 18, 2016)

Voxel said:


> I ordered a female Xbox to USB cable


How can you tell if your Xbox is female?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2016)

mashers said:


> How can you tell if your Xbox is female?


The Xbox isn't female lmao, the cable is! 
It basically has an Xbox controller plug on one end, and a USB port on the other end to plug in your 1GB or lower USB stick (and where do I get one of _those_ in 2016 lol...)

Anyway, I don't wanna be talking too much here. It's a place to mainly post pics of bought products after all.


----------



## mashers (Sep 18, 2016)

Voxel said:


> The Xbox isn't female lmao, the cable is!
> It basically has an Xbox controller plug on one end, and a USB port on the other end to plug in your 1GB or lower USB stick (and where do I get one of _those_ in 2016 lol...)
> 
> Anyway, I don't wanna be talking too much here. It's a place to mainly post pics of bought products after all.


Yes I know, I was joking  I modded an original Xbox years ago, so I know exactly the cable you mean. It was just the wording of your post that made me laugh


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 18, 2016)

Voxel said:


> The Xbox isn't female lmao, the cable is!
> It basically has an Xbox controller plug on one end, and a USB port on the other end to plug in your 1GB or lower USB stick (and where do I get one of _those_ in 2016 lol...)
> 
> Anyway, I don't wanna be talking too much here. It's a place to mainly post pics of bought products after all.


Dollarama here where I live sell 1gb USB drives

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 18, 2016)

Traded my dual IPS Super Mario Bros 3D Land n3DS for the newer model of the Galaxy n3ds xl.  Will probably end up hacking this one and then throwing it on ebay for extra spending money.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 21, 2016)

Well i just spent $ 75.34 USD on Hand Held Legends. Bought on ebay for $16 CAD 18 CR1616 and 2 CR2025 batteries with tabs for some gameboy games and i picked up my copy of Dragon Quest 7 3ds on friday.

Now i just need to find some replacement screws for my gameboys



Spoiler: HandHeld Legend list and prices


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 21, 2016)

Spent $200 on an n3ds xl.  Not a bad condition....


----------



## Touko White (Sep 21, 2016)

Gonna CFW this later x)


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 22, 2016)

Ordered a replacement bottom screen for my 3DS because the colors on the old one became extremely fucked-up and washed out. Also ordered new buttons for my phone because my power button has died. Estimated time of arrival for both is mid-October/early November.


----------



## daxtsu (Sep 22, 2016)

Picked up a Synology NAS and some Roku boxes/sticks to upgrade my parents' house's cable setup (they've almost cut the cord, woo). The NAS has all of their DVD movies ripped to MP4s so they can be watched from anywhere in the house with no noise from a DVD drive, no scratched disks either.

Ordered a Noctua U14S cooler for my desktop also, since my old cooler is slowly but surely dying.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2016)

Behold! The female Xbox to USB cable has arrived through the post!  Now to install the UnleashX Dashboard using this, a crappy <=2GB USB, and 007: Agent Under Fire!



 



Touko White said:


> -snip-
> 
> Gonna CFW this later x)


Ahh; you have a PSP Brite just like me! 
I would recommend installing Infinity Hybrid CFW, along with PRO-C! Additionally, I had major issues connecting it to the PC, so you may also be interested in ordering a Memory Stick Pro Duo MicroSD Adapter as well! (It was excellent value-for-money too!)


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 22, 2016)

Not really something I got. But, I rarely see Canadian money. Keeping it. http://i.imgur.com/n3kHD9L.jpg


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 22, 2016)

Bought a "as-is" broken 2ds on ebay for 20 bucks total, fixed some crud on the innards, and now have it running fine. Screens are perfect, totally worth it. Put A9lh on it, going to plop loads of games on it for my nephews and nieces, and voila! traveling is slightly easier.

Now i just need to buy two or three more broken 2ds and fix 'em up.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 22, 2016)

@Voxel Already installed PRO-C2 actually, but since I keep it in sleep mode I'm fine without Infinity.

It's working well, and before you ask, the screen is very nice.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 22, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Written a review about it, also works on PS1 games.
> Highly recommend it!


I got one of these myself. Horrible build quality.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 22, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I got one of these myself. Horrible build quality.



Been playing on it for a long time now.
Still extremely satisfied with it.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 23, 2016)

Thegamecollection flash sale, £30, couldn't resist.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 23, 2016)

I recently got Giana Sisters DS in its European version. 40 bucks shipped from eBay.

I'd love to own the C64 original but i'm not dropping 6,000$ on the original C64 game


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 23, 2016)

I bought orange flavored Tic-Tacs and their really good.


----------



## mgrev (Sep 23, 2016)

Bought on the psn


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2016)

Got GTA VCS and CTW for PSP for a tenner each.
Charlottes web for GBA (boxed) for 2.50
Planet Monsters (reclaimed from me youth) for a tenner.
And got a DVD of Anne Frank for me brother for 2 quid (I believe)

cba to make pics, their still laying in me car atm.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 24, 2016)

Spoiler: got this sealed game for free ;^)


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Sep 25, 2016)

I got a job lol, that's gotta be worth something, I can now officially buy all the anime and video games I want!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 25, 2016)

Just bought a Gameboy pocket for $15 shipped on ebay. The screen is good on it and the speaker is working great and no problem with any buttons (at least that what the seller says). It just need some cleaning up(has permanent marker on it) or a housing swap and I have a clear blue one that was for the other pocket my friend game me.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 25, 2016)

The missing sticker is Link's Awakening (1993).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 25, 2016)

Bought at the pawn shop by my house for gba Yugioh the Sacred Cards it was $4. Also bought for Gbc Pokemon pinball for $8. For the PlayStation 2 I bought the Godfather the game for $2 and Resident Evil Code Veronica X also $2. I bought a PS1 Mega memory card for $6 and for the N64 I bought a transfer pack for $4. Also bought there a Blu-ray, Gamera 3 Revenge of Iris for $4. I've never seen any of the Gamera movies, it was cheap and I like the old Godzilla movies so I thought what the hell I'll just get it



Spoiler































 the screen on the mega memory card was really dirty so I took it apart and cleaned it with some glasses cleaning fluid.

Also bought on PSN for PS3 Shin Megami Tensei Digital Devil Saga 1 and 2 for $4 each on the flash sale

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 26, 2016)

found this in the garbage


----------



## Chary (Sep 26, 2016)

It was hard to resist, for 15 bucks.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 26, 2016)

Got some Marvel cups for my birthday, along with 2 bags of kitkat bars, some bills paid for the rest of this year, and this from my gf's parents: 



Spoiler








And there's my cat's asshole, for good measure.


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 26, 2016)

banjo2 said:


> I bought orange flavored Tic-Tacs and their really good.



I love these, but they are hard to find in my hometown.  Walmart stocks 'em, but I don't want to wander off to Walmart just for mints/candy.

Paid for 160 pieces of nfc tags for amiibo copying .

Got $50 from a friend to downgrade and install A9LH on his n3DS.


----------



## mashers (Sep 26, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> found this in the garbage


In the garbage? Is that... safe?


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 26, 2016)

Got a Sansa Fuze on eBay for $40 and RockBoxed (softmodded) it. Gonna post a picture soon.


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 26, 2016)

banjo2 said:


> Got a Sansa Fuze on eBay for $40 and RockBoxed (softmodded) it. Gonna post a picture soon.


Does it play Doom?


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 26, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Does it play Doom?




Yes. It's one of the reason I love it. It uses a version of PrBoom, I forget which version. It can run addons too.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2016)

surface pro 4 and xbox one s


----------



## Chary (Sep 26, 2016)

Heck. 
Yes. 

I am now the proud owner of a brand new car. Awww yeahhh.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 27, 2016)

I got a fever, and the only prescription is more cowbell books  



Spoiler


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 27, 2016)

Got a couple of things in these past few weeks.

1. 2016 Toyota Rav 4 bought for my sister and I. Will mostly be used to commute to work and taking my sister to and from school and her classes.

2. 4GB stick of RAM for my old Sony Vaio VPCF1190X, for a total of 8GB. Costed me 20 bucks. Also an ESC and an F12 key since I manged to lose them a few years back, as well as a new DC in jack so that I can charge it properly.

3. Bought a bricked Moto G 1st Gen for around 20 bucks on eBay, needed to repair the screen for my uncle's, and I wanted to do it for as cheap as possible, whilst still using legit parts. Easily swapped a broken screen for a good one.

4. Trinity Audio Phantom Sabres. Bought them off of a guy on reddit for 100 USD, practically brand new. Comes with a buttload of accesories, from different sound filters and eartips, as well as 3 different cables. Will be for when I want some more detail and clarity in my music than I can get with my Shure SE215s. Images courtesy of original owner.


Spoiler





























6. A new phone! Managed to win an auction for a 32GB Moto X Pure on ebay, supposedly in like new condition, but I'll be able to tell for sure when I actually get it. Will most definitely need to buy a glass screen protector for that 5.7 in screen, and a case is always a must as well.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 27, 2016)

Got my 5 micro USB charging boards in from eBay. I bought them for Gameboy Color LiPo battery mod. I've already installed one in place of my old board from a cheap battery pack.

Still waiting for my replacement battery for the gbc, the new housing for it and the clear blue buttons for it. Also waiting for a pair of clear Gameboy Color buttons and my order from handheld Legends.
 Also bought a repro copy of Pokémon red. I bought it to see if it would work with Pokémon stadium and because it was on sale for $5

Also did a power LED mod and both my original Gameboy and the Lipo charging Gameboy Color. The LED is a little bright so I'm going to install a resistor when I do the backlight and front light mod on them.



Spoiler





















Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Depravo (Sep 27, 2016)

My T shirt is better than yours: Part 2


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 27, 2016)

banjo2 said:


> Got a Sansa Fuze on eBay for $40 and RockBoxed (softmodded) it. Gonna post a picture soon.




Scratch that. I can't take pictures because my camera is crap and it's bright screen and everything is blurry. Maybe turning down the brightness might help.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2016)

My SSD finally arrived.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 29, 2016)

My handheld legend order is in town so hopefully I get it today

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkGabbz (Sep 30, 2016)

The left one is a Lenovo t410 the right one is a hp compaq 8510w


----------



## civickm (Sep 30, 2016)

Picked up a Pokémon 20th anniversary N3ds at a pawn shop for $115 and it's in great condition 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Sep 30, 2016)

Jayro said:


> Bought a Graph-Link USB cable for my TI calculators from eBay.
> 
> I collect them cheap from Goodwill stores, anywhere between $10 and $20 each. I have an 82, an 83, an 83 Plus, and an 89 so far. Still need the 84 Plus variants, and the 85/86 models. I don't care for the 92+ models, as they don't travel well in the pockets.
> 
> ...



Runnin' some homebrews on your calculators are you? .


----------



## nasune (Sep 30, 2016)

I got the Bioshock collection for my birthday last week, and last sunday's convention netted me Resident Evil 4 (GC), a 2DS, Ace Combat 4, a PC Engine controller (so that I can finally use the damn thing), a combo set with a motion plus and nunchuck controller, Uncharted 2, an extra Gameboy Player, and a Gamecube ASCII Keyboard Controller (which is literally a Gamecube controller with a keyboard added to the center). In addition to that I managed to go to the Symphony of the Goddesses concert yesterday where I bought the t-shirt and poster combo.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 30, 2016)

Recently ordered Suske en Wiske for the GBC along with Tetris DX and also Codename KND: Operation VIDEOGAME, a wireless charging pad because why not. A Bob's Burger shirt from RIPT and finally a SNES30 controller from Massdrop


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 30, 2016)

Setting up a local trade for a stock Galaxy N3DS XL for my modded one with just the 4 gb card installed, plus another $50 for it.

Not bad and I can also modify the Galaxy N3DS XL again with the DSiWare modification.


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm so depressed since Wednesday but able to purchase these before next week


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 1, 2016)

My Haruhi set came from Americaland a week early!  A little sad it doesn't include Disappearance of Haruhi in but I can hope it'll get a Blu Ray re-release in the near future.
Also kinda strange but it seems only some of the discs are region locked o.o I expected them all to be, but the first disc of Haruhi ran without any kind of modification. 


Spoiler: Pictures of the Set









The rest of the images are here if you want to look <3 Don't want to make this spoiler too big!


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 1, 2016)

My RT-N12C1 crapped out on me this morning so i went out and bought a RT-N12D1 to replace it with.

Also ordered The Smurfs on the Gameboy and Akumajo Special Boku Dracula-Kun also on the Gameboy


----------



## Chasex101 (Oct 2, 2016)

Weeks back I got a Trinity RGH I did a send in service.


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2016)

So i bought this used PS3 Super Slim. has a bit of scratches but whatevs...










i opened the side for the harddrive to see what type of harddrive i should put. But no harddrive @Depravo what do?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2016)

end of year bike show yesterday and the autojumble and whatever else was massive. Was all tempered somewhat by the knowledge that whatever I got I would have to bring it back on the back of a motorbike (sorry wood lathe, it was never to be, at least not unless I can come up with something like http://resources0.news.com.au/images/2008/02/02/va1237289686258/Stuart-5870126.jpg ).

 

It seems bergen are the new baseline cheap but probably acceptable tool maker where before it would have been rolson or someone.
+loads of workshop consumables and I finally have a set of whitworth thread gauges, neglected to buy the tap and die set for it but at least I know when I encounter it I have the precise measurements of thing that screwed me (or indeed is not screwing and causing me grief).
More than I care to think right now, though not a lot (the books were £10 for the two and the micrometer was also £10 and were the most expensive things I go there).

and today
 
Sounded not so great when I got them, however I was planning to swap things out. I then resoldered some connections and stuck a bit of contact cleaner in the pots (one for each can) and it sounds pretty sweet, also loud as you like as even my crap on bed laptop with those outputs enough sound to make me rip them off my ears sharpish). For £5 though I am not complaining at all.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 3, 2016)

Flame said:


> So i bought this used PS3 Super Slim. has a bit of scratches but whatevs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has 12GB flash memory built in. To upgrade you need to buy a HDD and mounting cradle.

http://community.eu.playstation.com/t5/PS3-Support/PS3-super-slim-HDD-upgrade/m-p/19387518#M46762


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 3, 2016)

Flame said:


> So i bought this used PS3 Super Slim. has a bit of scratches but whatevs...
> 
> View attachment 64790
> 
> i opened the side for the harddrive to see what type of harddrive i should put. But no harddrive @Depravo what do?


Aww yeah, ps3 grill boys! 






So tell me what games you got? I remember when i bought this 4 years ago, lucky it still works. Even in this overheat room. $300 for this, came with assassian creed 3 one month ps+ and 500GB HDD That was literally 3 weeks before i got my wii u which i also picked up on day of release.


PS3 Grill, $299.99 + Tax
WII U DELUXE SET $349.99 + Tax
Good times.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 3, 2016)

Flame said:


> So i bought this used PS3 Super Slim. has a bit of scratches but whatevs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy a 500gb to 1tb hdd and u can use some cardboard to keep the had in place
Or buy the cradle off of eBay for like $5 they r really cheap if you buy it from china

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2016)

Depravo said:


> It has 12GB flash memory built in. To upgrade you need to buy a HDD and mounting cradle.
> 
> http://community.eu.playstation.com/t5/PS3-Support/PS3-super-slim-HDD-upgrade/m-p/19387518#M46762



Thanks.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Aww yeah, ps3 grill boys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i have a bit of games thanks to PS plus. from the last 2.5 years or so.




dragonblood9999 said:


> Buy a 500gb to 1tb hdd and u can use some cardboard to keep the had in place
> Or buy the cradle off of eBay for like $5 they r really cheap if you buy it from china
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk



im going to buy a cradle from amazon, ive even picked one. no need for china.

as for hard drive any recommendation? 1TB if so please.




I also have another PS3 with CFW. ive got this for my PS plus games.
so my CFW PS3 will be for cfw stuff and no online.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 3, 2016)

Flame said:


> i have a bit of games thanks to PS plus. from the last 2.5 years or so.


How long you been a playstation plus member? I been one since 2012.


----------



## MoonUsotsuki (Oct 3, 2016)

Recently bought a Psp 3000 from a pawn store, $45, very good condition and had a racing game, Don't remember the name haha


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> How long you been a playstation plus member? I been one since 2012.



well 2014 i think maybe 2013 cant remember. i remember it was around april tho


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 3, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> How long you been a playstation plus member? I been one since 2012.


Since the e3 where they actually decided to put effort in psn+ and they added a ton of good games for the month


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 3, 2016)

Bought a used ps4 for $220 with charge station, powered by usb, has fan cooling direct to vents, 2 controller charge docks, and front 3 usb hub, with power switch. Now i can charge, my DS3, DS4 PSVita, PSP, and my android. 
IS SO DAMN TALL
No official games, just a few download titles unfer "Cross-buy" that i can play at the moment, besides some demos, and if i deceide to activate PS+ I may have more. But that's all. IS SO DARK. I'll call it the "Playstation Ninja Collection." 

Please excuse poor quality and focus, i had forgot to wipe camera, or fix settings, as well as bad light with no sun in the room. 

Instead enjoy my poor JOHN MADDEN play by play drawing imitation. 


Spoiler: LARGE PICS INCOMING


----------



## lefthandsword (Oct 3, 2016)

The receiver of my MS wireless mouse has fried after nearly 5 years of faithful service, bought a Rival 100 to replace it - a very nice upgrade considering it cost roughly the same as the old one when it was brand new.


Spoiler





 
[/spoiler


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 3, 2016)

Got a blue button sky3DS from a friend for helping him downgrade his n3DS XL.  Probably just going to use it as entrypoints - FreakyForms/Cubic Ninja device.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 3, 2016)

Think this is the exploitable gamecube game. Splinter Cell.


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2016)

A LGBT-Wales badge and a mushroom necklace that has a rainbow on c:


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Sheimi said:


> Think this is the exploitable gamecube game. Splinter Cell.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 What Homebrew is there for GameCube?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 4, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> What Homebrew is there for GameCube?


Most likely the sameone there is for wii, Lol. Besides, a game is needed for exploit on game cube? I figured you used a usb gecko or action replay homebrew loader or something.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 4, 2016)

CECH-4001C 500GB dumpster found fully works


----------



## ladypoodle (Oct 4, 2016)

Finally, my patience and control of splurging was worth...


----------



## Necron (Oct 4, 2016)

Final Fantasy VIII, X-2 and Origins, all black label.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 4, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> CECH-4001C 500GB dumpster found fully works


 Luckkkkkkyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ars25 (Oct 4, 2016)

Got a dslite and my First phone yesterday. the phone is a 
ZTE Zmax PRO and it is an amazing device


----------



## blindseer (Oct 4, 2016)

Just Picked up A Decade of Dio CD set at best buy.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 4, 2016)

There's always something satisfying about micro sd cards.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 4, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> There's always something satisfying about micro sd cards.


I'll LOL my ass off if they r fake


----------



## mashers (Oct 4, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> I'll LOL my ass off if they r fake


Why?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 4, 2016)

mashers said:


> Why?


Because ebay is notorious for fakes


----------



## mashers (Oct 4, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Because ebay is notorious for fakes


What's funny about that?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 4, 2016)

mashers said:


> What's funny about that?


Ignorance of people buying flash memory from ebay


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 4, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Ignorance of people buying flash memory from ebay



I saw millions of feedback on the seller's profile pertaining to the SD cards, nothing fake about anything here.


----------



## mashers (Oct 4, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Ignorance of people buying flash memory from ebay


I still don't get the joke but ok.


----------



## ihaveahax (Oct 4, 2016)

few days late, but...



used 3.60 Vita with 4gb memory card. someone's sending me their old 8gb soon®.


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 4, 2016)

10 replacement 360 controller sticks as a lot of mine are worn. Two metal ones for the controller I use for Rocket league as that is the main culprit of weaing them out, so trying the metal ones out.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 4, 2016)

civickm said:


> Picked up a Pokémon 20th anniversary N3ds at a pawn shop for $115 and it's in great condition


Does it have an IPS or TN panel at the top?


----------



## civickm (Oct 4, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Does it have an IPS or TN panel at the top?


I will find out and let you know, I am out of town at the moment but will be back on Friday.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 4, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> 10 replacement 360 controller sticks as a lot of mine are worn. Two metal ones for the controller I use for Rocket league as that is the main culprit of weaing them out, so trying the metal ones out.


The metal ones r good have a pair in my ps4 controller

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 4, 2016)

Ps3 grill members, assemble! Time to unite and make the super grill... or computer. Nah super grill.


Armadillo said:


> 10 replacement 360 controller sticks as a lot of mine are worn. Two metal ones for the controller I use for Rocket league as that is the main culprit of weaing them out, so trying the metal ones out.


Wow, i wish something exist for the new 3DS right c stick, since it very bad. 
I wish people just used better materials when making this stuff. Sometimes i wonder if the scam is selling repairs than actually providing good hardware or better yet, GAMES.

Anyway, I thought they were those rubber things for the earphones at first glance, lol. But Every analog should come with self repair replacements with no extra cost.


----------



## DKB (Oct 4, 2016)

I got a (Supposedly used) Boarderlands Ps Vita (PCH 2001) on 3.30 with a 8GB Memory Card for 80 bucks off of ebay. Hype as fuck. I was thinking it was going to be on 3.61 tbh lol

damn steal lol


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 4, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> The metal ones r good have a pair in my ps4 controller
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk



I already fitted the metal ones. I was worried they would hurt or just slide about too much, but they are nice. I'll probably get some more now.




Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Ps3 grill members, assemble! Time to unite and make the super grill... or computer. Nah super grill.
> 
> Wow, i wish something exist for the new 3DS right c stick, since it very bad.
> I wish people just used better materials when making this stuff. Sometimes i wonder if the scam is selling repairs than actually providing good hardware or better yet, GAMES.
> ...



Most of my 360 controllers are old, so it's not too bad. To be fair the one I use for rocket league has a hard life, nearly 700hours of rocket league on that controller alone , so I think it's holding up pretty well.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2016)

I got myself a pretentious AF id card (that I need to get a magnetic stripe reader for so I can use it; if I had money I'd have got a smartcard one):


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 5, 2016)

Got amazon prime and preordered all my games from them. Just need to go to eb this week and cancel my preorders from them

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 5, 2016)

I bought the Xenoblade X guide book in anticipation of playing the game eventually (once my Destiny hype wears off again). And less recently I bought Dragon Quest 7 to support the Square enix translators and devs.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 5, 2016)

Oh I forgot I picked up my preorder of dragon quest 7 the day it came out. I actually called in sick to get it. I'm a huge Dragon Quest/Warrior fanboy

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2016)

Having a PCMCIA cardbus slot in me lappy being empty for 9 years, I finally decided I filled it up with one.
So I got this





Extra USB port + bluetooth connection for me portable speaker c:

I should've gotten this years ago tbh but eh..

Also got a new laptop fan for me pa his lappy, thing was worn and got replaced in under a minute.


----------



## mashers (Oct 6, 2016)

@DinohScene 
Holy shit I haven't seen a PCMCIA card for years! Brings back fond memories of setting up Gentoo on a Compaq 486 laptop with a PCMCIA modem


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 6, 2016)

I've actually had this for a week now but I haven't shared it here yet.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> I've actually had this for a week now but I haven't shared it here yet.


Bloody hell, that's the first time I've seen someone from the general public purchase one of those! May I ask how much it cost you? I have been eyeing one of those for a while, and I did not feel very assured the first time I saw the price tag on it.  (It was probably a few good months back since I inspected the price, but it doesn't really seem to have changed by much, to be honest...)

Be sure to possibly let us know how it's been for you! I've never wore a proper VR machine before, and I'm curious to see if it's worth the buy or not...


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2016)

mashers said:


> @DinohScene
> Holy shit I haven't seen a PCMCIA card for years! Brings back fond memories of setting up Gentoo on a Compaq 486 laptop with a PCMCIA modem



Well, I got an HP Compaq 8510p lappy, which is 9 years old and still has a PCMCIA slot.
I got nothing to complain, the thing only costed me a tenner and it adds an extra USB port + bluetooth ;p

Legacy hardware if fun sometimes.
Makes you realize the simplicity of today.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 6, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> I've actually had this for a week now but I haven't shared it here yet.
> *peasant snip*


>2016
>Not HTC Vive

HAAAAAAAAAAA.

;O;


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 6, 2016)

Voxel said:


> Bloody hell, that's the first time I've seen someone from the general public purchase one of those! May I ask how much it cost you? I have been eyeing one of those for a while, and I did not feel very assured the first time I saw the price tag on it.  (It was probably a few good months back since I inspected the price, but it doesn't really seem to have changed by much, to be honest...)
> 
> Be sure to possibly let us know how it's been for you! I've never wore a proper VR machine before, and I'm curious to see if it's worth the buy or not...


Well perhaps you also waitin for someone to buy a playstation vr too huh? 

Why, were no one satisfied with google carboard?


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 6, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> >2016
> >Not HTC Vive
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAA.
> ...


>got it for $300
>getting Vive's second iteration down the road
>Tom is shit tier



Also have the PSVR on preorder. I wanna have access to all their platforms and exclusives.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 7, 2016)

another trip to hft


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 7, 2016)

Just renewed my driver's license and health card at the same time.  $90 Canadian for everything and it's another five years of using that horrible photo.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 7, 2016)

This is the best $10 I've ever spent on a pack of drinks.

It's so good.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Oct 7, 2016)

Here are the Latest Games I just got , also I have some premium keys that I accidentally purchased... If anyone want them just inbox 

Saints Row 4 IV: Game of the Century Edition US Steam Digital 
Borderlands 2 GOTY STEAM
METAL GEAR SOLID V: The Phantom Pain STEAM 
Fahrenheit: Indigo Prophecy Remastered
Between Me and The Night
GTA IV
GTA EFLC


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 7, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> another trip to hft



Do security bits actually do anything for you these days? Most things I get that want such things tend to have narrow and deep holes and won't fit such things.


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 7, 2016)

Solid side panel to replace the window one on my 750D. I really wish Corsair gave the option rather than making you buy it seperate.








3 12C508A. Maplin seem to be getting rid of them, so were 22p each, got the 3 my local store had.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 7, 2016)

A good deal from maplin? Wonders never cease. Next you will be telling me they have employees that know one end of a battery from the other.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2016)

£0.22? Time to buy the lst 4 in my store.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 8, 2016)

Ordered them yesterday and received them today. They were cheaper when bought as a two than bought individually. If only Vita memory cards were this cheap...


----------



## Supster131 (Oct 8, 2016)

A friend was gamesharing Tales of Zestiria to me. I'm really enjoying the game, and Namco is currently having a sale on Steam, so I decided to buy it (alongside DLC and Symphonia).


----------



## nxwing (Oct 9, 2016)

Bought this wireless mouse earlier. It's pretty cheap and comes with a one year warranty. No problems with it so far.


----------



## ladypoodle (Oct 10, 2016)

Gonna play this with my sister together sometime


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2016)

I bought $300 of groceries today.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Oct 10, 2016)

i got myself a vita sticker because the gloss attracted too much smudges/dirt particles, and a 64gig card.

and a grip case, but dont have picture of case showing.
















[/IMG]


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 10, 2016)

Found out there were a ton of bad sectors in my GF's laptop's HDD, so a friend of mine is selling me his 500GB WD Black "just in case" HDD for $45.


----------



## alexj9626 (Oct 11, 2016)

1 year used 3DS, with 11.0. Im thinking about selling it (For a better price, i got it really cheap) and buy one with 10.7 or lower.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Oct 11, 2016)

The copy of ffixrecently ended up picking up at a bullmoose in my area, ended up being a very professional-looking hk-silver. It still works tho so not a big deal . Its one of the ones that they spliced the security sectors from a cheaper game to the bootleg so I don't even need to use mu bootdisc lol


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 12, 2016)

I just got my purple GBC from Japan in the mail from eBay. Paid I think $10 shipped for it. The seller had it listed as parts only because it was broke. So I open the package take it out and ok it's a little dirty, but i put some batteries in it and it works great there's nothing wrong with it other than being a little dirty. So I'm going to be modding another Gameboy Color this weekend with an internal battery mod and maybe front-light it, But before that a really good clean. I also got some clear buttons coming hopefully this week and will be installing LEDS around them with a on/off switch and a green or yellow power LED



Spoiler


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 12, 2016)

Got it for 75€.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 12, 2016)

Here is it in action


----------



## Chary (Oct 12, 2016)

Bought the pre-order limited edition Zero Time Dilemma watch, I like it. USD 20.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2016)

DarkGabbz said:


> *snip*
> Here is it in action



Typical XDK.
No more interesting then a 128MB RAM upgraded Xbox with a flashed Debug BIOS ;p


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 12, 2016)

Got Akumajo Special Boku no Dracula-Kun in the mail today, if anyone's curious its Kid Dracula its just the Japanese version was cheaper than the North American release.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 12, 2016)

Spoiler: More pics


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2016)

I choose to believe that the oculus is going to be wired up to play GB/GBC games.

Better post something despite not getting anything of great merit since last time. Have a picture of some ratchet crimps. I have some standards for electrical repair so I try never to use them but occasionally they have some use and I technically did not own a set, even dropped a whole £5 for these.


 

I did however find out that poundland stocks the wonderful Kia Ora fruit squash, sadly it was only the orange one but always nice to know where to find it.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Oct 12, 2016)

Recovery Boot Password Reset USB - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BO6604S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I know I can make my own but I love the interface on this thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I did however find out that poundland stocks the wonderful Kia Ora fruit squash, sadly it was only the orange one but always nice to know where to find it.



I find Kia Ora orange flavour to be too weak; plus apple and blackcurrant <3


----------



## xtheman (Oct 12, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I choose to believe that the oculus is going to be wired up to play GB/GBC games.


Didn't work sadly.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> I find Kia Ora orange flavour to be too weak; plus apple and blackcurrant <3


You know the serving suggestion is just a suggestion right? But yeah the blackcurrant flavour one of that is great, just can't seem to find it much these days.



xtheman166 said:


> Didn't work sadly.


I was actually thinking of a way to get the GBC to be a PC controller so you can at least emulate, however I only know of ways to do it on the GBA.


----------



## Ecko3351 (Oct 12, 2016)

I got for free from Samsung promotion.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 12, 2016)

Ecko3351 said:


> I got for free from Samsung promotion.


How and what promotion?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecko3351 (Oct 12, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> How and what promotion?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk



Purchase a Samsung note 7 or s7 and get a 256gb micro sd or a gear VR for free. It's on their website.

I'll know in a couple of hours if it works on my n3ds.


----------



## mashers (Oct 12, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> How and what promotion?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Free with any purchase of a Samsung branded fire extinguisher.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 12, 2016)

Ecko3351 said:


> Purchase a Samsung note 7 or s7 and get a 256gb micro sd or a gear VR for free. It's on their website.
> 
> I'll know in a couple of hours if it works on my n3ds.


That sux. I'm getting my s7 next year.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 12, 2016)

Buying a PS2 Action Replay MAX. Anyone have any ideas for uses (besides using codes and installing FMCB)?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2016)

banjo2 said:


> Buying a PS2 Action Replay MAX. Anyone have any ideas for uses (besides using codes and installing FMCB)?


Pretty much only that hahaha


----------



## Ecko3351 (Oct 13, 2016)

256gb works fine on my n3ds!


----------



## sj33 (Oct 13, 2016)

I recently got an old firmware Fat PS3, which I've installed a CFW on! Really happy with this find!

I went to the local computer store here in Japan and I saw a Fat 60GB PS3 for a cool around $50. I asked the store clerk if he could check what firmware version was installed and surprisingly he did this without questioning it! In fact, he already knew which firmware is had but check anyway. It was on 2.60, meaning I could upgrade to 3.55 then install 4.80 Rebug CFW! I put in a spare 320GB hard drive that I had lying around, and also opened it up and replaced the bone-dry thermal paste with Arctic Silver 5 and increased the fan speed using webMAN to keep the thing working well as it is a launch PS2 backwards compatible model.

I regretted updating my old PS3 back when the exploits were first released so I'm really pleased to find this. I can sell my slim PS3 to pay for it, too.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 13, 2016)

shaunj66 said:


>


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 13, 2016)

shaunj66 said:


>


Must accessorize the ps4 

I thought the camera was included with ps4 systems. I hope is very low cost now.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 13, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Must accessorize the ps4
> 
> I thought the camera was included with ps4 systems. I hope is very low cost now.


 I dont get what the camera is for?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 13, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> I dont get what the camera is for?


The camera is required for head tracking. The HTC Vive uses the same concept with "Lighthouse", though I believe it's a bit more advanced.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 13, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> I dont get what the camera is for?


I think he meant the ps4 camera tom.

Well is for the console. there a game preinstalled called playroom, is basically for augmented reality, like on the 3ds ar cards or psvita hello park or some other games. Is also has mic so you can talk to the playstation much like xbox one for shortcut commands. You can also use it to display your face in group chats i think and also when broadcastint twitch and making videos.

Basically is just a webcam for game console. Is playstation version of xbox kinect i guess makes things easier to understand.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 13, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I think he meant the ps4 camera tom.
> 
> Well is for the console. there a game preinstalled called playroom, is basically for augmented reality, like on the 3ds ar cards or psvita hello park or some other games. Is also has mic so you can talk to the playstation much like xbox one for shortcut commands. You can also use it to display your face in group chats i think and also when broadcastint twitch and making videos.
> 
> Basically is just a webcam for game console. Is playstation version of xbox kinect i guess makes things easier to understand.


The PSVR requires the PS Camera, for headtracking, as I said.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 13, 2016)

I bought PSVR+camera.
Still unsure which game I'll pick, seeing robinson is not part of the launch I'll probably go with Eve Valkyrie.
I'll wait to test the demo disc (tomorrow or saturday?) to see if any game is picking my interest.

I also bought TombRaider2, it has a PSVR compatible chapter. I'm curious to see that.

I have only one PSMove controller, I'll see if a second is mandatory for games.
At least for "Dreams" it will be a lot easier with two Moves controller than a DS4, so I'll buy a second one. no news from the devs for two months :s

PS: it's probably the time to charge that controller for the first time! I never tried it on PS3...
ohh, it's a blue one! ahah


edit:
oh, there are games available which weren't announced before launch, nice surprise.
some are cheap (Gunjack 10€, seems to be part of Eve series?), some are even free  (invasion, Allumette) even if not a real game it's always nice to get new content


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 13, 2016)

Does anyone here honestly think vr games will sink or swim in the industry for games?
Not to confuse it with anything else but games? As long as vr means each person get their own screens when playing multiplayer games in the same room (no more split screen hype) but still using a controller i think it will be nice improvement.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 13, 2016)

Interim movie.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 13, 2016)

Paid for and will pick it up tomorrow. Always handy to have spare Androids.


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 13, 2016)

I got Suske en Wiske: De Tijdtemmers for the GameBoy Color in the mail today. No English title at all, also got a shirt from RIPT Apparels and a wireless charging pad for my phone


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 13, 2016)

Besides the phone, I've also ordered Mighty No. 9 (Wii U) and a Wii2HDMI adapter for £3ish (will take between 20-40 days.. hopefully less).


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## takeya yuki (Oct 14, 2016)

I brought kingsglaive from DVD store.






After I watch  this Final Fantasy XV prologue story, it's make me can't wait for Final Fantasy XV games 
to be release soon because I want to know what's story happen next.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 14, 2016)

Pre-ordered game arriving on release day shock horror!


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 14, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Does anyone here honestly think vr games will sink or swim in the industry for games?
> Not to confuse it with anything else but games? As long as vr means each person get their own screens when playing multiplayer games in the same room (no more split screen hype) but still using a controller i think it will be nice improvement.


 i hope it swims, i think it be like 3d printers, at first no one could get but now, you can get one easily


----------



## Cyan (Oct 14, 2016)

@chavosaur :
Awww, we don't have launch bundles in Europe.
I see it contains the camera and even two PSMove and a game. that's a nice bundle.

we have to buy each element separately.
The PSMove exists in pack of two, but amazon is selling them at a higher price than buying two single Move separately.


I get my PSVR tomorrow. (the post office is closed today "exceptionally" u_u)


----------



## migles (Oct 14, 2016)

finally finished my collection of gen 3...


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 14, 2016)

Got Tetris DX in the mail along with the first issue of Star vs the Forces of Evil: Deep Troubles


----------



## Temarile (Oct 14, 2016)

I got the SteelSeries Sims 4 Gaming mouse I've been eyeing since launch


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 14, 2016)

Picked up a couple games over the past 2 weeks from ebay. Picked up 2 copies of CastleVania Bloodlines. One is the majesco release while the other is the konami release, I got the konami release for nothing. What happened was I purchased the one in the org hardbox noticed it was actually a majesco copy complained and he threw in the konami version for nothing. both legit 

Purchased Fifa96 for like $3, was going to use it to repair a damaged Super Mario All Stars+World that i was bidding on, ended up loosing that auction. I snipped a good working copy of "all stars" in the end. 

I have plans of doing full playthroughs of these, already completed super mariokart with all gold including 150cc, but I've never played through castlevania so that should be fun.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 15, 2016)

chavosaur said:


>


The Move dildos make a return. 8)


----------



## Supster131 (Oct 16, 2016)

I really liked Tales of Zestiria. Xillia 1 and 2 are currently on sale on PSN, so I decided to go for them.
People say Vesperia is the best one in the series, so I got it as well.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 16, 2016)

Got a relative to order me an HTC M10 overseas. All that I need to do is just wait for it to arrive safely.


----------



## ars25 (Oct 16, 2016)

Got A PS3 Slim at my local thrift store for $60 like 2-3 weeks ago.
a ps3 controller for $6 at goodwill. and today  four ps3 games at the same goodwill.


Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 17, 2016)

iPhone 5S 16GB, runs well. Just what I need for now.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 17, 2016)

Bought for my nephew's birthday Kirbys epic yarn for $8 and Sonic Rush for $7. Both at ebgames. 
I bought for myself there a copy of spectrobes for $3 and  DQM Jokers 1 for 5 but I need to go back to the store because the girl put DQMJ2  in the case and I already have it. Also the save file from the Spectrobes game has over 640 play time on 1 save.

Bought on ebay some tip31c transistors to do some sound reactive LEDS for my desk and maybe for the Gameboy mod I'm doing, if I can figure out how to wire everything in the Gameboy. But there mainly for my desk. Got my nephew a 3 gallon half moon fish tank it was $35 +tax

Bought 2 weeks ago a Pikachu plush for my other nephew for Christmas, he's crazy for Pikachu (and Wobbuffet).



Spoiler


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 17, 2016)

My bottom screen has arrived.
I CAN TELL THE COLORS APART NOW


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2016)

BT WiFi really don't know how to secure things; DON'T PUT THE URL IN THE JAVASCRIPT:


Spoiler











(Mobile config files are just XML files; read it and you'll find some base64, then you just need to decode that into the right thing


----------



## Issac (Oct 18, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> BT WiFi really don't know how to secure things -snipiroo-



What? Is this something you recently bought? Posted in the wrong place?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2016)

Issac said:


> What? Is this something you recently bought? Posted in the wrong place?



Bought _*OR GOT*_


----------



## Issac (Oct 18, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> Bought _*OR GOT*_


I think they meant items that you bought or got. 
I'm pretty sure it's not a place to post epiphanies


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 18, 2016)

Bought another DS4 because I liked the colour.






That box, wtf Zavvi, couldn't find a smaller box?


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 20, 2016)

I bought a car, I'll post pics later


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 21, 2016)

A bunch of figures:

Earthbound/Mother2 (used: from a local collector who was selling these for textbooks).  I always wanted a Ness figure and missed the amiibo wave that included him (never saw him in stores, I think scalpers had me beat...)  I knew these guys were from UFO/claw catchers, but honestly, they were ridiculously expensive to buy and ship.  (Looking on Amazon - $60 a piece.  Sheesh!)

I have plans to turn the Ness one into a functional amiibo and I just need the clay to stuff into his base.

Please ignore the damaged table - it's a mess.



Spoiler


















A friend sent me two Breaking Bad figures:



Spoiler


----------



## ladypoodle (Oct 21, 2016)

I feel so crap and I can't even fix my PS3 for weeks.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 21, 2016)

Bought Hit Man go and Tomb Raider Definitive Edition on the PS4 flash sale

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 21, 2016)

Bought Left 4 dead 2 and Rocket League on Steam.


----------



## Erikku (Oct 21, 2016)

A PS4 Slim, but I have no PSN friends to play with ;~;


----------



## takeya yuki (Oct 23, 2016)

I brought Pokemon sun and moon demo.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 23, 2016)

Bought some fish today. I got in 2 comet goldfish $0.20 each, a silver goldfish and a silver and red goldfish each $3.70 and a dalmatian sailfin molly for $5.50.

Sorry no pictures right now


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 23, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Bought some fish today. I got in 2 comet goldfish $0.20 each, a silver goldfish and a silver and red goldfish each $3.70 and a dalmatian sailfin molly for $5.50.
> 
> Sorry no pictures right now


 Food?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 23, 2016)

If your asking if the fish are for food then no they are for pets. Or if your are asking if I bought food for them, I bought it last week

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## ladypoodle (Oct 23, 2016)

I have no regrets. Ever.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 23, 2016)

Got an MS-Tech CA-021-U3 case and a XFX Xilence Performance C 600W PSU for me server.
Time to stuff that thing with 6 harddrives for data~

I'll post a piccy on Tuesday


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 23, 2016)

For my birthday.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 23, 2016)

Pocket Operators.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 23, 2016)

Ordered some parts from eBay to make a 2 channel speaker box with sound reactive LEDS. 

So it will have a transparent case with 2 3w speakers (1 left channel and 1 right channel) and sound reactive LEDS at the top of the box with the speakers pointing down with some holes for the sound, kind of like how the 3ds has holes for the speaker sound to come out. 
Both the speaker and LEDS with have there own on/off switch, just in case I don't won't one or the other on and it will have a USB rechargeable battery built into it.

Hopefully it doesn't take to long to arrive and will post pictures and a video when it's all together.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Supster131 (Oct 24, 2016)

Because who doesn't like more storage options?!
Also my dad wanted a solar phone charger.


----------



## cracker (Oct 24, 2016)

A WiiU for 90USD and 2 of these.


----------



## Akira (Oct 25, 2016)

I just bought a Brand New O3DS Pink(Still sealed) for $68.


----------



## migles (Oct 25, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Because who doesn't like more storage options?!
> Also my dad wanted a solar phone charger.



i find it amuzing when online listings show "for iphone, ipad, isomething, samsung, htc, lg" etc...
i mean, what if i have an android phone of other not listed brand? ho no... it doesn't work on my motorola even if it uses the same ports, voltage, OS etc... and i can use it with any usb charger that supports other android phones... i can't buy this charger because it doesn't have my brand :'(


----------



## mashers (Oct 25, 2016)

migles said:


> i find it amuzing when online listings show "for iphone, ipad, isomething, samsung, htc, lg" etc...
> i mean, what if i have an android phone of other not listed brand? ho no... it doesn't work on my motorola even if it uses the same ports, voltage, OS etc... and i can use it with any usb charger that supports other android phones... i can't buy this charger because it doesn't have my brand :'(


It's probably because most people don't understand things like voltage, current rating etc.


----------



## migles (Oct 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> It's probably because most people don't understand things like voltage, current rating etc.


but nowadays that is bullshit... 
it's usb standard... the only difference is how much amperes it outputs (which translates in faster or slower charging speed) voltage is always 5v (except in special cases)
then there is special cases like Qualcomm fast charging, samsung own fast charging etc.. which they are usually advertised
so why not just advertising it as "usb" works with apple and android phones\tablets

i understand the need to say that works with both apple and android phones because they are 2 different things (and apple using their own connectors and hate for third party accessories)


----------



## mashers (Oct 25, 2016)

migles said:


> but nowadays that is bullshit...
> it's usb standard... the only difference is how much amperes it outputs (which translates in faster or slower charging speed) voltage is always 5v (except in special cases)


How many non-techie people do you think actually know the voltage of a USB port? Or that anything which charges from a USB cable will work with any charger with a USB port on it? I know a lot of people who know absolutely nothing about any of it, and can only charge their phone with their phone's charger. They would have no idea that 5v is the standard or that another 5v charger with the same physical connector would also work.


----------



## migles (Oct 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> How many non-techie people do you think actually know the voltage of a USB port? Or that anything which charges from a USB cable will work with any charger with a USB port on it? I know a lot of people who know absolutely nothing about any of it, and can only charge their phone with their phone's charger. They would have no idea that 5v is the standard or that another 5v charger with the same physical connector would also work.


heh, the same people that use that bring devices meant for 110 volts and use a outlet adaptor in europe which is 240...

people usually go "if it fits it works, or lets give it a try"
by advertising something as just "usb, for apple and android tablets and devices" they will assume it is ok...
if you advertise specific brands you may think "maybe this will not work on my "not listed brand" phone which totally works because it still uses the usb standarm...

in the old days we had specific chargers with specific voltages\amperes etc for each device... which had their own proprietary ports...
back in thoose days it was crucial that when purchasing a charger it listed your brand and model otherwise it wouldn't fit on your device

thoose days are gone, every android phone uses a usb port. which is universal and not specific... so why advertising an universal product working for 2-3 brands when it works on any device that charges through the usb port


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 25, 2016)

Will definitely be playing this tonight.  Ah, my feelings.

Oh, and am so glad they saw fit to include an actual instruction manual.  Sheesh!  (And the booklet/cover art is clever - you know the new 3DS plastic cases have holes in them for saving the environment?  Well, Xseed put little portraits of all the characters on cover art, so it appears that they actually are peeking out of the windows.)


----------



## DavidRO99 (Oct 25, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> BT WiFi really don't know how to secure things; DON'T PUT THE URL IN THE JAVASCRIPT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Dude is that like a website certificate orrr just ios?


----------



## Daggot (Oct 26, 2016)

I picked up the limited edition. I'm gonna have fun with the rest of October.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 26, 2016)

Daggot said:


> I picked up the limited edition. I'm gonna have fun with the rest of October.


Does it need 3.61?


----------



## Daggot (Oct 26, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> Does it need 3.61?


I don't know, I haven't tested it in my exploitable system.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2016)

Nintendo Development Shop is cheap


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 27, 2016)

I was at the pawn shop by my house today and I bought a ps1 scph-101 for $20, bought for it Tony Hawks pro skater 3 for $10. Alot of the retro game stores by wanted $40 to $60 for a ps1 and I bought a mm3 mod chip for it.

Also bought at the pawn shop Quest 64 for $10. I was thinking of buying it on eBay yesterday. It was in the case where they put the expensive games, so I was thinking they would have it priced at $25 or something, but for $10 hell yeah I'm getting it. It's a game I played when I was a kid and recently wanted to play it again.

Got my bootlegs/repros of Pokémon green and crystal. Pokémon green works great and Pokémon crystal's clock won't work unless the game is on.

And finally got the clear blue gbc housing I ordered in the beginning of September today but sadly the Gameboy it was for was destroyed. My nephew decided to take it and threw it against the wall because he got pissed off because he couldn't beat the level. I'm not happy about it.

Also bought 2 more dalmatian molly fish, 3 neon tetra fish and a SpongeBob pineapple house/hide for my fishtank.

Oh and 2 cans of monster ultra red



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 27, 2016)

As promised.
Picture of the case + PSU, after putting me server in it.
(still need to fill it with harddrives and change it a little bit)


----------



## Returnofganon (Oct 27, 2016)

I picked up Resident Evil Essentials and The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie game both for ps2


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 27, 2016)

Spoiler: Finally got it :ok_hand:


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 28, 2016)

Kinect adapter for my phat jasper jtagged xbox 360 and wireless receiver for xbox 360 controller for the pc.


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> As promised.
> Picture of the case + PSU, after putting me server in it.
> (still need to fill it with harddrives and change it a little bit)


What kind of server is it?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2016)

Dragonball Xenoverse 2


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 28, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> What kind of server is it?



Game/media/backup server for home use.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 28, 2016)

Found out that one of the dalmatian molly fish I bought is pregnant so I bought a small tank to separate her from the other fish for when she has the babies. Mollys give birth to live fish not egg and I don't what the other fish to eat them.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2016)

A friend said I could have a book, always up for one I wandered over and was given a lovely old book on woodwork from some time in the 1860s (mentions the 1867 Paris exhibition and the same author had other books published in the 1870s) and onwards. Thing is practically an engineering manual but for wood, with a sideline in iron work
 
 

and today was going through the book box at an antiques shop, got that green book on wireless telegraphy and a small book for woodworkers, £5 for both. It is mostly tables for said same but now sits as the oldest book I own.








 
Of course for those which say imperial units are easy





 

Not sure how old but has 1800 as a date a few pages in and uses a so called long s https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_s which that link says went out of fashion very shortly after that.

Better do something game related one of these days, has been pretty hard out there and I already have a reasonable 360 game collection so not much needed there
The local dump opened up a shop to resell old things so I thought I would go along as I was there anyway. Got some tent pegs as mine look more like office toys and a third party GBA link cable


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Oct 29, 2016)

Just bought a usb hdd and SD card for my wii u and decided to pickup a PSTV to tinker with


----------



## ladypoodle (Oct 29, 2016)

My older sister bought this because she finds it very cute


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 29, 2016)

Picked up a cheap Lexar 64 gb sd card to swap out into my personal n3DS.

And some lamination pouches for protecting my amiibo/AR cards.  I couldn't be arsed to turn on the iron today to do them, so I guess that's a project for tomorrow/the weekend.

I also picked up another Galaxy n3DS XL from EBGames.  Going to do the DSiWare thing to it, and resell it again.  (Amazon stopped stocking them, weirdly.)

A Volcanion card from EBGames.  Last time I asked, they were out.  When I bought the Galaxy n3DS XL, the clerk found the "last one".  I do not believe you.


----------



## Supster131 (Oct 29, 2016)

Let's go!


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 29, 2016)

Been to the local book fair today, only got some manga because real books are expensive as fuck. I really wanted to buy Harry Potter and the Cursed Child ;_;
Maybe soon ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ladypoodle (Oct 30, 2016)

Guh, I didn't have enough funds to get Hero Siege Shaman Storm DLC so I'll wait patiently.


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 30, 2016)

A case of canned cola for the Trick or Treaters.  No candy this year, but soda and some loot bags.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 30, 2016)

Bought Killer Instinct snes for $15 and Harry Potter and the chamber of secrets GBC for $5. The Gameboy color Harry potter games a pretty good rpgs IMO. Bought for the ps3 Warhawk and Armored Core for answer. It was $4 for both.

Bought at petsmart a beta fish tank for my desk. It was on sale for $3 didn't buy the fish yet. You can use it for 2 bettas but I'm only going to have 1 in it.



Spoiler


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 31, 2016)

And a 64GB SD Card


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 31, 2016)

Mario Kart 8 DLC Bundle 1+2


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 31, 2016)

Bought a Ivory Snail for my nephews fish tank. It was $2.50
Bought a Crown Tail Male Betta Fish for the little desktop tank I got yesterday. He was $8.

Bought for the Xbox Fable for $2. For the ps3 I finally found and bought the godfather 2 for $10 and picked up virtual tennis 3 for $4.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2016)

Ty @Jackus


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2016)

Welp, needed a new motherboard.
The old one started to give me a lot of problems.

So I got a MSI 790XT-G45 for 35 quid.


Spoiler: hardwareporn


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Nov 2, 2016)

Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Gold Standard, Double Rich Chocolate, 5 Pound

Got to get them gains mannnnnnn!!!!


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 2, 2016)

A Samsung Galaxy Tab A and 32 GB Micro SD card.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 2, 2016)

I got some books from the library


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 3, 2016)

Been a while since I pre-ordered a game online...since 2010.


----------



## cheuble (Nov 3, 2016)

A 500GB HDD and a Y cable for my Wii U


----------



## nxwing (Nov 3, 2016)

Finally received my replacement battery for my DSi, works normally as of now.


----------



## astrangeone (Nov 4, 2016)

Picked up a bunch of cheapy 3DS games to dump private headers for people.  Good thing is that they are all brand new, and I'd be destroying them for a comeback video for my youtube channel.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Nov 4, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Picked up a bunch of cheapy 3DS games to dump private headers for people.  Good thing is that they are all brand new, and I'd be destroying them for a comeback video for my youtube channel.



Post a link that sounds cool


----------



## astrangeone (Nov 4, 2016)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Post a link that sounds cool



Penguins of Madagascar for the 3DS, and my amazon.ca seller is out.


----------



## popokakapetu (Nov 4, 2016)

I bought NDS Lite(Mint condition) and Pokemon Emerald(Original Cartrige) like 3 weeks ago for 40£


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 5, 2016)

Just got an Intel I5 6500  I wonder how much a performance gain it will have over my 8320E FX?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 5, 2016)

Won Final Fantasy 8 ps1 on ebay for $10 shipped. It just doesn't have the manual but I don't care about that

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckling (Nov 5, 2016)

I recently bought a lightning cable for my phone. ;D


----------



## iAqua (Nov 5, 2016)

Paid off my sun/moon preorder


----------



## nxwing (Nov 5, 2016)

Just got another 1 month Spotify Premium subscription after my old one ended months ago.


----------



## astrangeone (Nov 5, 2016)

A couple of used consoles:
-  A DSi in black
-  Another NDS Lite in red
-  A DS Phat in blue
-  2 o3DSes (that I already installed A9LH onto)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh yeah also bought on ebay for $1 each 2x5m rolls of awg 28 hook up wire,1 red and 1 blue, for my moding and other things. Also bought for $0.67 Canadian 5 aquarium air tube Y splitter.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 6, 2016)

Spoiler: fml


----------



## ars25 (Nov 7, 2016)

So i got my debit card locked this week with out me noticing. i didn't notice untill i tried to buy a 128 gb memory card from microcenter and my card was being declined. also managed to get Pokemon Sun and Moon and my renewal for pokebank for free because of this. before people tell me to check my bank account transaction log i checked three times and all three payments don't appear on the bank log but appear on my account summery in the eshop. Also went to an outlet store in my area an managed to snatch a Logitech C920 Webcam for $50


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 9, 2016)

Well there's this on 10xx firmware 

Don't  know if I should update I can't  install menuhax keep on saying error.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 9, 2016)

Denon AVR-X3300w receiver for pretty cheap. I'm going to try and sell it for the same price as a AVR-X4200w and buy that one instead. Needed something that'll upscale video to 4k, supports <480p, and brilliant sound. X3300W seems to be great, but the X4200w seems to be slightly better.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-qrQ2kQ...N-Command-vs-Denon-AVR-X4200W-IN-Command.html


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 9, 2016)

Logan97 said:


> Well there's this on 10xx firmware
> 
> Don't  know if I should update I can't  install menuhax keep on saying error.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


Can't you downgrade it?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 9, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Can't you downgrade it?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Why would I need to downgrade it works on my current firmware? It just won't  install correctly?

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 11, 2016)

I bought Tearaway unfolded. Have to send it back though as GAME are trying to pull their "new" bs with open & tatty case with a GAME seal on it . Going to exchange for one that is actually new (as in factory sealed) or refund.


----------



## ars25 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bought Kingdom Hearts 1.5 With it art book for $14 and Kingdom Hearts 2.5 for $20 i'm happy


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 11, 2016)

Got my Official Nintendo NES controller for the Wii! its soooooo cool!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2016)

ps4 pro and xenoverse 2


----------



## Depravo (Nov 11, 2016)

Technology.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 11, 2016)

I bought a laptop display and a controller board for my "portable" PS3 attempt.


----------



## migles (Nov 11, 2016)

Logan97 said:


> Well there's this on 10xx firmware
> 
> Don't  know if I should update I can't  install menuhax keep on saying error.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk



for a moment i thought you bought health and safety app


----------



## mashers (Nov 12, 2016)

I got these amazing leather braces. They were custom made for me


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2016)

A little bit late to the party, but finally bought an Xbox One (again!!). As pictured, came with Forza Horizon 3 + a possibly-outdated code for Forza 5; I'm still at the setup stage right now so I can't check yet...
But finally nevertheless, I'll be able to make some apps and games for the Xbox One AND be a true modern gamer at the same time!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 12, 2016)

just recently acquired a old 3ds

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mashers said:


> I got these amazing leather braces. They were custom made for me
> 
> View attachment 68589 View attachment 68590


braces or suspenders? ive got 5 or so pairs of those


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 13, 2016)

Gotten 2 64 GB SDXC cards from a mate of mine (place he works at wanted to throw them away cause the blister package was damaged).
A 40mm fan (originally to replace the northbridge fan in me old server PC but now functions as a makeshift cooler for me GFX card)
Pack of Sweet Peach Garden car freshner sticks from Yankee Candle (gifted as a christmas present by a female mate of mine)


----------



## Supster131 (Nov 13, 2016)

Finally pre-ordered Final Fantasy XV!


----------



## DavidRO99 (Nov 13, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Finally pre-ordered Final Fantasy XV!


Dam, that wallet is empty xD


----------



## Supster131 (Nov 13, 2016)

DavidRO99 said:


> Dam, that wallet is empty xD


xD Well those $85 did take a hit on my wallet


----------



## astrangeone (Nov 14, 2016)

Picked up an o3DS to do some downgrades with, as I sold off my extra LoZ: ALBW unit.  Was pretty cheap and part of a multi-system deal.  Was on 4.5 firmware, so very easy to get onto custom firmware.

Picked up 9 games to dump private headers from.  Unfortunately, these buggers are a bit more expensive...so will have to defer the costs onto my clients.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 16, 2016)

Some of the things I bought on ebay came today.

So I got a "broken" GBC from Japan for $5. It was sold as broken but it was just dusty on the contacts and wouldn't turn on because of that, but it has a bad speaker but I have a couple extra.

I got 20 mini on/off switches for $1, 4 on/off/on toggle switches, 2x 5m awg28 cable they where $0.99 each, a y 3.5mm audio splitter cable, 3 mini amp boards for $1, a 5m strip of blue leds and a 12v power supply for it. Going to make them sound reactive and going to use them on my desk.



Spoiler
























Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## ars25 (Nov 16, 2016)

Finally got 1.5 after having 2.5 for a couple of days


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 16, 2016)

ars25 said:


> Finally got 1.5 after having 2.5 for a couple of days


 Gawdness, I want to play those.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 18, 2016)

I got to tell my fucking supervisor to fucking off and keep my job

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 18, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I got to tell my fucking supervisor to fucking off and keep my job
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


 DAYUM... how did you do that?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 18, 2016)

She was telling me that I didn't clean the locker rooms when i did and I literally told her that she's a fucking liar when I had people see me do it and to leave me the fuck alone and to let me do the rest of my job


----------



## Chary (Nov 19, 2016)

Got these three for 50% off. Not bad.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 19, 2016)

Chary said:


> Got these three for 50% off. Not bad.
> 
> View attachment 69419


 I luv SSx,


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 69424


I wish I had your patience right now


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 19, 2016)

Bought this for my sister and lent my Battle.net account rather than registering all over again.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 19, 2016)

some rgb fans for review


----------



## Supster131 (Nov 19, 2016)

They were on sale at Walmart and I needed a new pair of headphones, so.
(I know, "ugh, Beats", but I'm not an audiophile, so these pair of headphones sound great to me.)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> They were on sale at Walmart and I needed a new pair of headphones, so.
> (I know, "ugh, Beats", but I'm not an audiophile, so these pair of headphones sound great to me.)


I hope you got them for real cheap, at least.


----------



## Supster131 (Nov 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I hope you got them for real cheap, at least.


They were $150.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> They were $150.


Ugh well still less than 300. 
Could have better for less, still hahaha


----------



## Depravo (Nov 19, 2016)

I hate Christmas.


----------



## astrangeone (Nov 19, 2016)

Depravo said:


> I hate Christmas.



That's a horrible idea for an advent calender.  Four Marvel characters glaring at you.

Also - "chunkier chocolate" makes the chocolate sound...gross.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 19, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> That's a horrible idea for an advent calender.  Four Marvel characters glaring at you.
> 
> Also - "chunkier chocolate" makes the chocolate sound...gross.


At least they picked the four good Avengers.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 20, 2016)

Finally got GTA 5 for 30 on Steam... finally a reasonable price


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 20, 2016)

Bought rise of the tomb raider for Xbox one on amazon for $30. It's my uncles Christmas gift. I will probably buy him another game

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## nxwing (Nov 20, 2016)

SONO CHI NO SADAME


Spoiler








JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOJOOOOOOOOO


----------



## civickm (Nov 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Does it have an IPS or TN panel at the top?


Ha I totally forgot about this! This unit both are TN panels.


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 20, 2016)

Depravo said:


> I hate Christmas.


Heard that before.
christmas story (scroge duck) - YouTube


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 21, 2016)

I got Sony MDRXB450-AP headphones last Friday. Slightly less powerful than my XB950-AP but small and easier to transport so that i won't have to deal with earbuds when i travel.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 21, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> They were $150.


Got rip'd of mate lol


----------



## Supster131 (Nov 21, 2016)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Got rip'd of mate lol


Considering they're normally $300  I think it was a great price.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 21, 2016)

Just came in the mail


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 21, 2016)

Bought yesterday farcry primal at Walmart for $25 and ebgames a Ness amiibo.



Spoiler












Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 22, 2016)

I didn't stay up last night so had to buy this game


----------



## Supster131 (Nov 23, 2016)

It was $30 on Amazon, and I heard decent things about it.


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 23, 2016)

Got the scripts/books of Harry Potter and the Cursed Child and Fantastic Beasts and Where To Find Them.

Got a message that I could go pick up my copy of Pokémon Sun, but I'm going to wait until Friday because the store is having a Mystery Black Friday Sale then.
Really no clue why they're having a Black Friday Sale, because we don't even celebrate Thanksgiving, but hey, maybe I'll be able to score some deals.


----------



## Shadowfied (Nov 23, 2016)

FUCKING
FINALLY

GEEZ NINTENDO! Stop giving us the finger in Europe!

On-shelf-shot


----------



## ars25 (Nov 23, 2016)

Built my new gaming computer. Here's the parts I bought
CPU Intel i5 6600k
Mobo MSI z170a 
16 gbs DDR 4 Giel ram
Cooler Master hyper t4 CPU cooler
And a corsair harpoon mouse. already had this parts 
Gpu a power color  R9 380 
600 watt PSU and my case. Also bought fifa 17 and star wars battle front and it's season pass yesterday


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 23, 2016)

Got Assassin's Creed 3 for 7 dollars on Steam because, why not?  Not paying full price XD


----------



## Issac (Nov 23, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> some rgb fans for review


How does that work? Do you get to keep the stuff you review? What are the downsides?  

I recently got... a mouse in my wall :o I've set a trap, but haven't caught him yet.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 23, 2016)

Issac said:


> How does that work? Do you get to keep the stuff you review? What are the downsides?



It was by invite only from newegg, I assume you needed to leave reviews that other users found helpful to be qualified.
I get to keep anything they send me for review, some people got some crazy stuff like a $3000 30TB HDD NAS. Most expensive item I got was an hp officejet printer (I think was around $400 at the time).
You are free to decline stuff if you want or don't have the hardware to test it.

I can't really think of downsides other than all the networking stuff (routers, repeaters) they seem to always offer.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 23, 2016)

Gotten a bottle of Baikal vodka + 3 free Baikal shotglasses for meself and a bottle of Heavy Water vodka for me bf as a bday present.








And I gotten Gears 1 2 3 and Judgement from @T-hug 
Cheers again mate ;D


----------



## Supster131 (Nov 24, 2016)

Android Wears seem to be growing in popularity. The Zenwatch 3 just came out and it has a very competitive price.




Also PAC-MAN


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 24, 2016)

Not gonna go out again this weekend. I just got out being sick 3 days ago D:


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 24, 2016)

.


----------



## Shadowfied (Nov 24, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> View attachment 70144
> 
> Finally!


That's an interesting specimen! Apparently the box itself is a collector of editions!!


----------



## Grim Ripper (Nov 24, 2016)

The english version says fan edition.


----------



## mashers (Nov 24, 2016)

Today I got a massive bone 



Spoiler: Open if you dare


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 24, 2016)

Gotta new car


Spoiler








Pearl White 2015 Subaru Impreza sport
11,000 miles
R-title so it basically has no resale value but I'll run it into the ground so who cares.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 24, 2016)

BORTZ said:


> Gotta new car
> Pearl White 2015 Subaru Impreza sport
> 11,000 miles
> R-title so it basically has no resale value but I'll run it into the ground so who cares.


But...why does spiderman need a car?


----------



## Issac (Nov 24, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> It was by invite only from newegg, I assume you needed to leave reviews that other users found helpful to be qualified.
> I get to keep anything they send me for review, some people got some crazy stuff like a $3000 30TB HDD NAS. Most expensive item I got was an hp officejet printer (I think was around $400 at the time).
> You are free to decline stuff if you want or don't have the hardware to test it.
> 
> I can't really think of downsides other than all the networking stuff (routers, repeaters) they seem to always offer.


Nice! Seems like a great deal 

I recently bought the first Mass Effect for Steam. I've played a pirated version (only a couple of hours), and I already had the second game


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 24, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> But...why does spiderman Peter Parker need a car?


----------



## migles (Nov 25, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> But...why does spiderman need a car?








i trierd to find the picture where tails ask this question and sonic answers he needs a break

sorry for derail thread, please continue posting things you bought


----------



## T-hug (Nov 25, 2016)

I got some moogle popcorn from SE:


----------



## Chary (Nov 25, 2016)

And so, another black friday has come and gone, and I would say I have done well. The following's total cost was just a bit under $100USD. Thank you local game store, and your massive, massive sales.

(Stickers are pre-sale prices)


----------



## Shadowfied (Nov 25, 2016)

Chary said:


> And so, another black friday has come and gone, and I would say I have done well. The following's total cost was just a bit under $100USD. Thank you local game store, and your massive, massive sales.
> 
> (Stickers are pre-sale prices)
> View attachment 70254


That's amazing! Tons of goodies! 
Wish I had a local game store with massive sales :{{{


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2016)

pokemon sun and moon steelcase edition


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 25, 2016)

Chary said:


> And so, another black friday has come and gone, and I would say I have done well. The following's total cost was just a bit under $100USD. Thank you local game store, and your massive, massive sales.


No riviera promise land for psp? But is best version. o_o
Also why is persona 3 mature rated but persona  is teen rated? 

Chary is mature, she must have class... oh wait killzone? isn't that a fps game? Are those all for you or some of them like gifts or for someone else in your family?


----------



## mashers (Nov 25, 2016)

I ordered an Amazon Echo for my dad and an Echo Dot for myself in the Black Friday sale.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Nov 25, 2016)

recently hmm, i bought a custom skin decal for my Nexus 6p.


----------



## Chary (Nov 25, 2016)

Black Friday continues, this time at goodwill. Not as good of a haul but these were only $10


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 25, 2016)

Bought Doom ps4 and World of war craft battle chest edition.

Bought both games on ebgames site. Doom was $25 and WOW was $7. WOWs comes with the base game, the burning crusade, the wrath of the lich king, Cataclysm, 1 month free and a Beginner's Guide from Brady Games. So that wow and 3 expansion packs a month free and a guide for $7

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowfied (Nov 25, 2016)

Chary said:


> Black Friday continues, this time at goodwill. Not as good of a haul but these were only $10
> 
> View attachment 70281


Meanwhile, my Black Friday list:


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 25, 2016)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Razer-Abyssus-V2/199787814

Ordered this for my laptop to play some games! Now all I need is a keyboard.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 25, 2016)

Got me a free trial from nordvpn, due to the rediculous measure theresa may wants to implement.

Pretty impressed so far.

My normal speed is 72Mb down & 18.7Mb up. VPN speeds are 68 down and 17.8 up. Very impressive and small price to pay for privacy. No dns leaks or ipv6 leaks either.


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 26, 2016)

@leonmagnus99
Leon and Pow Hammer with the Swordian is adorable! XD


My sister bought me a license for Paintstorm Studio as a repay for buying her Transistor/Castle Crashers on Steam.
Dragon Age Inquisition on Origin
Far Cry Primal Apex Edition on PSN


----------



## endoverend (Nov 26, 2016)

The best monitor that exists


----------



## Supster131 (Nov 26, 2016)

New phone, get! For $480, the OnePlus 3T is a phenomenal phone!


----------



## nxwing (Nov 26, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> New phone, get! For $480, the OnePlus 3T is a phenomenal phone!


Definitely the best phone out right now

Got this on Thursday during school field trip.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 26, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## ars25 (Nov 26, 2016)

went to microcenter again today to buy my brothers pc parts as he worked retail so was working today (today was his last day so thats why i said worked), and my dad decided to pass by the goodwill and i got an ASUS Monitor not sure how many inches but its big.


----------



## Shadowfied (Nov 26, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> New phone, get! For $480, the OnePlus 3T is a phenomenal phone!


OnePlus are bae


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Nov 26, 2016)

ladypoodle said:


> @leonmagnus99
> Leon and Pow Hammer with the Swordian is adorable! XD
> 
> 
> ...



oh someone who knows leon, yes he is adorable.
leon is my babe.


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 26, 2016)

I got a blue PS4 controller yesterday.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 26, 2016)

A digital game.






A physical game.





A physical jacket.


----------



## AboodXD (Nov 26, 2016)

A bag of chips that is really cheap, big and delicious.


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2016)

Ride-on car for my kid. 




Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 26, 2016)

Bought at lcbo a can of Jack Daniel's coke whiskey drink for my brother in law and I bought for me a can of sucking lemons. I've never tried it but it's has vodka in it. 

So I cancelled my order of Doom and World of Warcraft battle chest Edition on EB Games website and bought wow at the store. Also got Star Ocean integrity and faithlessness. Paid $25 for Star Ocean and it's a day one edition, it says it has DLC and the battle music from Valkyrie Profile series and bought some more Christmas presents at Wal-Mart.

Also the last star ocean game I really play was on the snes.



Spoiler


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Sheimi (Nov 27, 2016)

Axon 7 Mini. My OnePlus One phone dropped out of my pocket. There goes the touch + lcd. It seems like a nice phone.


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 27, 2016)

@Depravo
I have yet to download the Far Cry Primal on my PS4. Got too busy playing Cyber Sleuth DX

Got this a while ago on the usual import shop I visit


----------



## endoverend (Nov 28, 2016)

Managed to snag one of these for $100. I had the NowInStock alerts set up so I managed to somehow preorder it Wednesday night. 


Spoiler









For reference, it came with 11.0.0-33U.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 28, 2016)

Bought some puppy supplies since we're getting our puppy in a few weeks. Got a leash, collar, ordered a personalized ID tag, and just waiting for my next check to come in before I order her food and her food/water bowls.  



Spoiler: this is not chinese food


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes I bought a Colouring book


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 29, 2016)

I've gotten a pretty good chunk of games since I last posted on this thread.


I also picked up Ys VI, Ys The Oath in Felghana, and DOOM off of the steam sale


----------



## Jao Chu (Nov 29, 2016)

Google pixel XL 128gb, quite black colour.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Nov 29, 2016)

Radar detector and tuner for my car lol.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 29, 2016)

Chary said:


> Black Friday continues, this time at goodwill. Not as good of a haul but these were only $10
> 
> View attachment 70281



I have so many questions about your recent purchases. 



endoverend said:


> The best monitor that exists



You think maybe you can adopt me? 



vayanui8 said:


> I've gotten a pretty good chunk of games since I last posted on this thread.View attachment 70648
> I also picked up Ys VI, Ys The Oath in Felghana, and DOOM off of the steam sale



Falcom still make games? O_O
Last thing i saw was Ys Memroies of Cestia which is a godlike Vita game, if you have PSvita or PSTV you should most definately play this one. 

Just if you have dead or alive last round, maybe avoid some of the falcom costumes. Although Tina's Popful mail costume is awesome. Too bad the game is like... dead. 



ladypoodle said:


> @leonmagnus99
> Leon and Pow Hammer with the Swordian is adorable! XD
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to have a great relationship with your sister. 



Depravo said:


> A digital game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Starting to get physical, nice. Hope the shirt is comfortable.

MY LIST.



Spoiler: What i bought.




Guilty Gear Xrd Revelator for $17 (FINALLY)
Just cause 3 Bundle $20 (includes all dlc) PS+ DISCOUNT
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 4 Bundle $20 (Includes all dlc) PS+ PLUS DISCOUNT
Aetereno Blade Bundle $5 (Includes all dlc)
Dead or alive 5 Last Round DLC Naotora character + costume Bundle about $8 (Unlock character and some costumes, must be purchased cannot unlock in game)
Street Fighter V Season Pass $15 (All dlc characters unlocked, with included costumes and colors) PS+ DISCOUNT
Street Fighter V Capcom Pro Tour pack $23.50 (Includes the Capcom Logo extra colors for each character, the Capcom Pro tour exclusive stage Ring of Destiny 2 exclusive titles and your purchase directly goes towards the Capcom Cup Prize Pack Happening this weekend at playstation Experience from December 3 - 4)
Megademensions Neptunia VII $5 (Never played this game before so it will be my first time.) PS+ DISCOUNT (See i told you $60 games can be gotten for $5  )
I also got Kirby Mass Attack on wii U Nintendo DS Virtual console. I managed to spend just under $100 which i suppose is better than over 350, cause that how much i paid for my wii u deluxe which i'm still mad about. 



Well i did find a nice pair of headphones, they are bluetooth 4.0 (Most moderen systems like PS4 and new model mobile devices NVIDIA SHIELD Require them) Also waterproof, has usb connection for PC (In case your system doesn't have bluetooth) and the plug in for 3.5MM connection for mp3 players or stuff. I bought one for me and my mom, cause she desperatly needs one. I also got my dad Rare Replay for his xbox one so he has games to play instead of demos from xbox store, it was only $9 used so 30 games is worth it i guess.

Some stuff i did hope to get but did not, Tales of zestria, it was also $17 but with the new one that is releasing soon that may be better to wait i hope. Final fantasy X HD (RANT COMING SOME OTHER TIME) Xeneblade Chronicles Wii VC (so i can play with my gamepad) Some more SD cards for my game systems and android devices, I REALLY wanted some but most places were sold out before i had option to buy. Those people are fast. So i guess is not such a bad weekend after all... Oh right no borden's eggnog.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 29, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Falcom still make games? O_O
> Last thing i saw was Ys Memroies of Cestia which is a godlike Vita game, if you have PSvita or PSTV you should most definately play this one.
> 
> Just if you have dead or alive last round, maybe avoid some of the falcom costumes. Although Tina's Popful mail costume is awesome. Too bad the game is like... dead.


Falcom releases games on a yearly basis! Since Celceta they have released Trails of Cold Steel 1 and 2 (both with english releases) Tokyo Xanadu, Tokyo Xanadu eX+(enhanced PS4 port) and Ys 8. Ys 8 has a PS4 port coming next year and Trails of Cold Steel 3 is coming out next year as well. All of the trails games have received enhanced vita ports will full voice acting as well, but whether they're the definitive versions is highly debatable and they will never be coming west to to licensing issues with Chara Ani. Thats just Japanese releases too. while Ys 8 hasn't been confirmed for localization yet, I'm confident XSeed will be bringing it over when the PS4 version is out (They have an office copy of the game already). Trails in the Sky SC was released on Steam and PSP last year, and Trails in the Sky the 3rd is coming to PC next spring. The vita version of Tokyo Xanadu is coming west next year along with a PC port too. PC versions of the Ys games have been released along with the PC version of Xanadu Next(wonderful game that I highly recommend). Gurumin has also been released on the PC and the 3DS eshop. If you liked Celceta then I definitely recommend looking out for Ys 8 because everyone I've talked to with the Japanese vita release have said its the best game in the series so far. (Yes I really like Falcom games)


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 29, 2016)

It's finally here!!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 29, 2016)

@ladypoodle why are you buying games from Japan, do you know japanese?


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 29, 2016)

1 month nordvpn sub. Just want to sort a few things before I commit to a 1 year sub.


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 29, 2016)

There were some great Black Friday sales so I decided to finally get a PS4.





In still have no freaking idea why there suddenly even are Black Friday sales in Belgium.
We don't even celebrate Thanksgiving...
It kinda pisses me off that society seems to think we have to follow the US in everything.
Take Halloween for example. We didn't used to celebrate that 15 years ago.
We had our own custom were we dressed up and went around houses for candy/money on the 6th of January, but I don't think kids these days even know about it.

Geez, I'm 24 and I'm starting to sound like an old man.


----------



## mashers (Nov 29, 2016)

DragorianSword said:


>


One of these things is not like the others... one of these things just doesn't belong...


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 29, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bought some puppy supplies since we're getting our puppy in a few weeks. Got a leash, collar, ordered a personalized ID tag, and just waiting for my next check to come in before I order her food and her food/water bowls.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this is not chinese food


OMG OMG OMG <3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 29, 2016)

BORTZ said:


> OMG OMG OMG <3


You think that shits cute, look at this motherfucker when it was like 2 weeks old  



Spoiler











I bought more puppy things, plus a pet gate


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 29, 2016)

• Mega Man Network Transmission (NGC)
• Project Zero 3 (PS2)
• Project Zero 2 (Wii)
• Sonic Boom (WiiU)
• Geist (NGC)


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 29, 2016)

Gotten 2 128GB USB 3.0 drives from me mate for free.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 29, 2016)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPP!


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Nov 29, 2016)

Depravo said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPP!


Is it good?


----------



## Depravo (Nov 29, 2016)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Is it good?


Dunno. Only just got in from work. Game is still downloading the 9GB day one patch.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Nov 29, 2016)

Just got a 2DS for MSRP on Amazon. Lucky me


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 29, 2016)

DragorianSword said:


> There were some great Black Friday sales so I decided to finally get a PS4.


They had better deals on Playstation store here. Digimon was one of them. Are sales on playstation store different between regions cause i wondered that myself for while.



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Sonic Boom



GOOD LUCK, YOU'LL NEED IT.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh yeah, I also forgot:

• Street Fighter V (PS4)
• 16GB USB



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> GOOD LUCK, YOU'LL NEED IT.



Everyone hates Sonic 06 and rightfully so, I thought about giving it a chance and I did, it sucks. Sonic Boom received a patch that fixes a lot of things so perhaps the game might be good, I'll give it a chance before hammering it.


----------



## Necron (Nov 29, 2016)

Resident Evil Revelations 2 (PS3)
i5-3570


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2016)

Pokemon Cards


Necron said:


> i5-3570


Nice, are you upgrading or building a new pc?


----------



## Yandere-chan (Nov 30, 2016)

Super Mario Maker for Nintendo 3DS. (Original version, missing update.)


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> They had better deals on Playstation store here. Digimon was one of them. Are sales on playstation store different between regions cause i wondered that myself for while.



I think the sales in the Playstation Store are the same worldwide. Bought both games secondhand so I don't think I payed a lot more than they would have been in the Playstation Store. I still prefer physical games, so I don't mind paying a little more.
Also used my friend's psn account to download Dragonball Xenoverse and it takes days to download since I don't have a LAN connection near my tv.
So I don't think I'll be buying a lot of digital games in the near future.


----------



## Necron (Nov 30, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Pokemon Cards
> 
> Nice, are you upgrading or building a new pc?


I'm doing an small upgrade, since my pc is a bit old by now.

Btw, what cards did you get? I collect some.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2016)

Necron said:


> I'm doing an small upgrade, since my pc is a bit old by now.
> 
> Btw, what cards did you get? I collect some.


I got Full Art Groundon, some shiny basic cards, Mega Gardnevor Full Art, and some others I forgot. I've gotten better pulls but I liked what I got this time pretty well.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2016)

Gotten 3 64 GB SD's from me mate for free.

Tomorrow I'll prolly get another few SDs and 128 GB USB 3.0 pendrives for free.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Dec 1, 2016)

I got the new pikachu n3ds a few days ago. Just finished the dsiware downgrade a few minutes ago. Now to install a9lh


----------



## Necron (Dec 1, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I got Full Art Groundon, some shiny basic cards, Mega Gardnevor Full Art, and some others I forgot. I've gotten better pulls but I liked what I got this time pretty well.


That's great. I just bought a Gengar EX Jumbo  (I collect Gengar family)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 1, 2016)

Bought a eshop prepaid card for someone so they could dow load freedom planet while is on sale for $7.50, now wonder what the extra $2 can be used to buy.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 1, 2016)

My Final Fantasy XV Ultimate Collectors Edition finally arrived!!!! (Late due to Canada Post)






Also a new RX 480 for my PC but it's not going in until next week.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 1, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> My Final Fantasy XV Ultimate Collectors Edition finally arrived!!!! (Late due to Canada Post)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, that FFXV kingslave is a movie you have to buy or can you watch it on youtube like the anime episodes? If i have to buy it, i'm gonna be pissed... or i wait for it to come out on hulu or netflix. 

But GOD DAMMIT That looks expensive. Your life savings is like ALL GONE. That's birthday party money, enough food for like 40 guest and then some Carvel Frozen ice cream cake


----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 1, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Wait, that FFXV kingslave is a movie you have to buy or can you watch it on youtube like the anime episodes? If i have to buy it, i'm gonna be pissed... or i wait for it to come out on hulu or netflix.
> 
> But GOD DAMMIT That looks expensive. Your life savings is like ALL GONE. That's birthday party money, enough food for like 40 guest and then some Carvel Frozen ice cream cake


Well I pirated the movie when in came out. Didn't feel bad about it because I pre-ordered this Ultimate collectors edition. Fortunately for me I'm a really good money saver so I definitely have the funds to buy something like this. It's my first collectors edition of anything (I'm not a collector), I'm a Final Fantasy fan and I really really wanted it.

Kingsglaive is really well done and I really enjoyed the movie. For someone who enjoys Final Fantasy it's a must see.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 1, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Well I pirated the movie when in came out. Didn't feel bad about it because I pre-ordered this Ultimate collectors edition. Fortunately for me I'm a really good money saver so I definitely have the funds to buy something like this. It's my first collectors edition of anything (I'm not a collector), I'm a Final Fantasy fan and I really really wanted it.
> 
> Kingsglaive is really well done and I really enjoyed the movie. For someone who enjoys Final Fantasy it's a must see.


I wish final fantasy 4 or 10 got a movie. 

So is not free like how the animated videos are on youtube then, that disappointing. Did you say first ever collectors editon? What happened to FFX collectors editon? 

I have a dissidia final fantasy psp system that came with the game like 7 years ago, with the game and FFVII movie on umd. too bad i can't convert it to mp4


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 1, 2016)

Joe88 said:


>



Funny how i keep getting spam email about military flash lights and here i see one now. 

I almost bought a amazon fire stick myself but chickend out at the last moment since i wasn't sure if i needed one, when i had chromecast already.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 1, 2016)

Spoiler: dinner from last night excluding the chicken katsu


----------



## mashers (Dec 1, 2016)

Very happy Nintenday today:

Got this in the post:
 

And finally caught


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2016)

Necron said:


> That's great. I just bought a Gengar EX Jumbo  (I collect Gengar family)


Woah, I didn't know they had that. I'll look for it. One of my favorite cards I have is my Mega Gengar EX. What box is that Jumbo Gengar Ex in?


----------



## Depravo (Dec 1, 2016)

I bought the season pass too. I'm such a gaybo.


----------



## Necron (Dec 1, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Woah, I didn't know they had that. I'll look for it. One of my favorite cards I have is my Mega Gengar EX. What box is that Jumbo Gengar Ex in?


This one http://www.trollandtoad.com/p1102650.html



Necron said:


> Resident Evil Revelations 2 (PS3)
> i5-3570


Also got an ASUS P8B75-M LX, fan and thermal grease. All ready to build!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2016)

Necron said:


> This one http://www.trollandtoad.com/p1102650.html



Ah thank you! I don't now how I didn't see this earlier anywhere else.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 2, 2016)

No pendrives but got 3 64 GB microSDs for free.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 2, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> No pendrives but got 3 64 GB microSDs for free.


 What are you gonna do with all these microSD cards? you seem to be collecting a lot


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 2, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> What are you gonna do with all these microSD cards? you seem to be collecting a lot



Things...


----------



## ladypoodle (Dec 2, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @ladypoodle why are you buying games from Japan, do you know japanese?



A bit, but I'm self-studying everyday. I've grown accustomed to play import games since when I got a modded PS1 (RIP).

Forgot to buy this before I go to sleep.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 2, 2016)

ladypoodle said:


> A bit, but I'm self-studying everyday. I've grown accustomed to play import games since when I got a modded PS1 (RIP).
> 
> Forgot to buy this before I go to sleep.


Is it really okay to learn japanese from video games?



Spoiler: I see 



Your signature says you have gilty gear revelator, i do too, if you wanna play some time


----------



## mashers (Dec 2, 2016)

This awesome DK t-shirt


----------



## Supster131 (Dec 3, 2016)

Even though I still have to beat FFXV, that 20% Amazon Prime discount saves you some money. At least I'll have something to play after I beat FFXV.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 3, 2016)

I haz this


----------



## popokakapetu (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks like Santa came early this year xDD


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 3, 2016)

popokakapetu said:


> Looks like Santa came early this year xDD


Damn! Nice!


----------



## candy55 (Dec 4, 2016)

I finally bought Pokemon Sun and Moon


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ordered a refurbished Logitech G35 head yesterday. Never had a gaming headset before so i didn't wanted to spend too much not knowing if i would like it or not.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 5, 2016)

And of course


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 6, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> And of course
> 
> View attachment 71341


I need to buy the rest of them. I have volumes 1-6

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 6, 2016)

100% forgot I preordered this ages ago. 


Spoiler











Also look at my fucking awesome dog


Spoiler


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Also look at my fucking awesome dog
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
ITS SOO CUTE


----------



## EddieEddie90 (Dec 6, 2016)

MM25 Rockman & Rockman X Complete Works Artbook.


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 6, 2016)

I bought a new external HDD (wanted an enclosure as well), now I know mechanical drives are fragile, but this packaging is a bit excessive...





Packaging 





And the thing itself





I finally have some space again


----------



## mashers (Dec 6, 2016)

@Shadowfied 
Something about the random collection of objects, their arrangement and the lighting makes that first photo look weirdly like a render.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> I bought a new external HDD (wanted an enclosure as well), now I know mechanical drives are fragile, but this packaging is a bit excessive...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those drives hurt to look at


----------



## unlitmoon (Dec 7, 2016)

So many games 

My latest:
- New PSU for for a server that got fried when I was playing with cables I shouldn't have been -_-

New PSU (right), old dead PSU, Mobo, and NIC (right), assorted junk (all over the place).


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 7, 2016)

unlitmoon said:


> So many games
> 
> My latest:
> - New PSU for for a server that got fried when I was playing with cables I shouldn't have been -_-
> ...


Broken picture, I'm guessing you tried to link straight from your GDrive or something.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 7, 2016)

Field Runners two weeks ago, and an 11.0 N3DS that I A9LH'd with it.


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 7, 2016)

Bought a RGB lightbulb









Time 4 cozy Chrono Trigger tiems


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 7, 2016)

http://www.buildabear.com/shopping/store/Online-Exclusive-Charmander-Set/productId=prod12040030 

How can you say no to this??


----------



## Depravo (Dec 8, 2016)

An alarming clock.






I'm such a fanboy.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 8, 2016)

Depravo said:


> An alarming clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it also a bluetooth speaker? pls also be a bluetooth speaker


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2016)

A Christmas bonus paycheck.

It's almost a double pay at this point.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 8, 2016)

2Hack said:


> Is it also a bluetooth speaker? pls also be a bluetooth speaker


Nope. Just a basic AM/FM radio alarm clock. Old School.


----------



## retrofan_k (Dec 8, 2016)

Raspberry Pi 3/Emulation Station & Fully Loaded Kodi.


----------



## Justin14p (Dec 8, 2016)

Far Cry 4 for PS4, lol


----------



## DirtySprite (Dec 8, 2016)

I got a perfect condition Ancient Mew I (Error) card :3


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 8, 2016)

retrofan_k said:


> Raspberry Pi 3/Emulation Station & Fully Loaded Kodi.


How is it with n64 and ps1 games?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 9, 2016)

I bought this present, death star, this other death star,
Presents.


----------



## retrofan_k (Dec 9, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> How is it with n64 and ps1 games?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk



N64 is playable but sucks imo with (Goldeneye still looks bad), as the N64 emulation has never been accurate, yet very playable with Mario 64 and that.

PS1, however, from what i tested is really good. Updated to the latest 4.1 and currently tested Tomb Raider 1 & 2 and they are flawless @ 1080p using shaders to smooth out the image, plus scanlines.  And, the added save states are bonus too.

I use it mainly for Mame arcade and that runs great with that too.  It's a nice bit of kit once it's setup right and I highly recommend it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 9, 2016)

retrofan_k said:


> N64 is playable but sucks imo with (Goldeneye still looks bad), as the N64 emulation has never been accurate, yet very playable with Mario 64 and that.
> 
> PS1, however, from what i tested is really good. Updated to the latest 4.1 and currently tested Tomb Raider 1 & 2 and they are flawless @ 1080p using shaders to smooth out the image, plus scanlines.  And, the added save states are bonus too.
> 
> I use it mainly for Mame arcade and that runs great with that too.  It's a nice bit of kit once it's setup right and I highly recommend it.


Oh OK. Thanks and how is it with games like harvest moon 64 and conker bad fur day?


----------



## retrofan_k (Dec 9, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Oh OK. Thanks and how is it with games like harvest moon 64 and conker bad fur day?



I havent tried but Bad fur day is still unplayable. If you look on Youtube there  are vids by ETAPrime that gives a demo of the performance.


----------



## iAqua (Dec 10, 2016)

Xbox One S : Minecraft Edition (Cheapest one available here in canada)
Xbox One S Game : Overwatch Origins Edition (Free with Console) 
i'm gonna try to hold off until christmas, lol glhf me.


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 10, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Xbox One S : Minecraft Edition (Cheapest one available here in canada)
> Xbox One S Game : Overwatch Origins Edition (Free with Console)
> i'm gonna try to hold off until christmas, lol glhf me.


lit overwatch copy, but why isnt it pc smh


----------



## iAqua (Dec 10, 2016)

ItsKipz said:


> lit overwatch copy, but why isnt it pc smh


cus piracy? ;p


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 10, 2016)

iAqua said:


> cus piracy? ;p


u mean you pirated the pc copy? first of all shame on you not rly second of all how?????


----------



## iAqua (Dec 10, 2016)

ItsKipz said:


> u mean you pirated the pc copy? first of all shame on you not rly second of all how?????


Torrents, taht's all i'm sayin.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 10, 2016)

iAqua said:


> cus piracy? ;p


Good luck pirating an online game mate


----------



## iAqua (Dec 10, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Good luck pirating an online game mate


don't really even have a gaming pc either, ;p.
Btw there's a torrent floating around with a blizzard account in it .


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 10, 2016)

iAqua said:


> don't really even have a gaming pc either, ;p.


You'd be surprised, my entry-level gaming pc can run it at 100+ fps at like medium-high graphics settings, bit of tweaking and it works great!

unless u dont even have a pc at all in which case idk


----------



## iAqua (Dec 10, 2016)

ItsKipz said:


> You'd be surprised, my entry-level gaming pc can run it at 100+ fps at like medium-high graphics settings, bit of tweaking and it works great!
> 
> unless u dont even have a pc at all in which case idk


I've got a PC it just doesn't (currently) house a graphics card, but i've got a i7 4790K.


----------



## RaMon90 (Dec 10, 2016)

Rdr for ps3, 2 clothes and perfume. Around 120 euro total


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 10, 2016)

Not gotten nor bought but I'm about to sell a couple of my Gamecube consoles to some coworkers. Extra money for holydays is welcome


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Not gotten nor bought but I'm about to sell a couple of my Gamecube consoles to some coworkers. Extra money for holydays is welcome


Question is, will you sell some games with them? Not much use in just the lunchbox.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 10, 2016)

ItsKipz said:


> Question is, will you sell some games with them? Not much use in just the lunchbox.


Yes of course there will be games. Due to my habit of buying lots for cheap, I end up with multiple games in double


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 11, 2016)

iAqua said:


> I've got a PC it just doesn't (currently) house a graphics card, but i've got a i7 4790K.


A nice tower with a i7 4790k waiting for you and you get an XBone instead of a GPU?


----------



## hiroakihsu (Dec 11, 2016)

Got myself a 6th gen ipod touch (don't have iphone nor do I want one) in preparation for Super Mario Run...Can't wait till Dec. 15!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 11, 2016)

New charger for me lappy.
OHHH FLEXIBLE CORD AGAIN ;o;


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 11, 2016)

Along with my usual hunt for tools and engineering books I saw a blacklight at a car boot sale today and I do need one for a project. £1 later.

Much like microscopes, xray machines, means of sharpening things and the like then everything you own upon getting one gets subject to it. In this case money, official documents and the like do the best but I did find some tonic water in the fridge. Sadly I already ate all my curry.


 

Show of your new tat thread so (relevant) song


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 13, 2016)

I bought a sword. A real sword, sharp edge and everything. I kept seeing them at Bianca's and this time I decided to pick up this one for $30.


----------



## Posghetti (Dec 13, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> I bought a sword. A real sword, sharp edge and everything. I kept seeing them at Bianca's and this time I decided to pick up this one for $30.



Dope


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 13, 2016)

You guys really need to track down your nearest Bianca Amor's Liquidation depot. they always have a few swords in stock.


Also I just bought a Wii U Windwaker edition from eBay. I had decided that since I will be keeping my Wii U as a game archive I'd like to get a special edition, and finally found one for a decent price. I upgraded my New 3DS XL to the Hyrule Edition, so I might as well go with the theme. I have decided that when the Hyrule edition of the Switch comes out I will buy it immediately - I'm lucky to have twice paid retail prices, but I'd like to pay retail prices on something new.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 14, 2016)

Bought a cat tunnel thing for my cat, and more dog toys in preparation of picking her up Thursday


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 14, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bought a cat tunnel thing for my cat, and more dog toys in preparation of picking her up Thursday


nice, what kind of dog? I'm hoping to get a Boston Terrior - German Shepard cross and naming him Günther.


----------



## migles (Dec 14, 2016)

you can't simply get gaming stuff without posting in the temp

finnaly completed DS era pokemon collection. only missing dungeon series however i didn't find interest enough to purchase thoose....
the ranger guardian signs looks so cool...





and this thing:









a bunch of plastic btw...


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2016)

Gotten an old Xbox for free.
Hacked it and it's gathering dust now ;')

I also gotten 2 protective films for the touchscreen on the Wii U gamepad.


----------



## migles (Dec 14, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Gotten an old Xbox for free.
> Hacked it and it's gathering dust now ;')
> 
> I also gotten 2 protective films for the touchscreen on the Wii U gamepad.


send it to me <3 ?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2016)

migles said:


> send it to me <3 ?



If you're serious about wanting it, we could make a small deal.
PM me~


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Dec 14, 2016)

OLED Vita
64GB memory card for it
A case for vita
Screen protectors for vita
spare cables to charge the vita with
Vita TV
Ps4 controller


Yeah just spent a little too much 

Currently playing persona dancing all night on it.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 14, 2016)

The Deluxe edition


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 14, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> nice, what kind of dog? I'm hoping to get a Boston Terrior - German Shepard cross and naming him Günther.


She's a Labrador Retriever that I'm naming Sif. You can see pics in this post: http://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-381#post-6904369


----------



## Depravo (Dec 15, 2016)

*Booze!*


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 15, 2016)

Gotten 30 meters of rope, can of spray glue and some staples for me staple gun.
Time to mend that scratching pole of the cats.

Edit: also bought a new headlight bulb for me car.
Fucker burned out today.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 15, 2016)

Can never have enough leds


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 15, 2016)

Oops.



Spoiler


----------



## sniper_x002 (Dec 15, 2016)

Just bought a GTX 1080... now time to wait for it to arrive.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



And my heart melted


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 15, 2016)

Just bought a new 20/40w soldering iron station



Spoiler









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2016)

A poster for miitomo(Digital of course. But still 0.99€) lol


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (Dec 17, 2016)

got this today (:


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> got this today (:


and how much did you pay for it?


----------



## driverdis (Dec 17, 2016)

http://www.samsung.com/us/televisio...6-series-4k-uhd-tv-2016-model-un55ku630dfxza/
The color on it is good and it does support HDMI 2.0 so i can select [email protected] (It kinda fakes HDR but it is enough for me to select RGB color space so it looks fine color wise, it just cannot reproduce super white when using the test patterns on Disney WOW (via PowerDVD 16 with all it's enhancements off)


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (Dec 17, 2016)

VinLark said:


> and how much did you pay for it?


$69 this morning


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 17, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> $69 this morning


resell it for $175


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> resell it for *$2175*


FTFY


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Dec 17, 2016)

I just bought a ps4 slim and a pro.
Figured I might as well complete the collection since there's supposed to be a hack coming


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 17, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> Wait until three days before Christmas, resell it for $17,175 with same day delivery.





VinLark said:


> FTFY


FTFFY


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (Dec 17, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> resell it for $175


already sold it for $200


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 17, 2016)

...well that works too


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2016)

Today you join me in sacred ground where the magic happens, that being in the fabrication shed.
Bunch of old (guy selling seemed to reckon 1920s, I am not sure at this point) industrial shelving hardware. Between two and three sets of each style here. Might have preferred it had it been domestic use with the options to mount to a wall rather than needing some angle or a beam or something but I am not complaining. £20 for the lot.
 

and the first thing I have ever purchased for myself off ebay; apparently they do guest checkout these days which is nice. Anyway the third edition of this book, which despite being published in 1993 still retails at quite high for a battered second hand copy (not as much as the related Smithells one mind you) so when some French book clearance place was shifting this for just over £10 I jumped at the chance. It finally arrived this morning. Bonus is it seems things which from similar smaller reference books are still in this and very nice for me, and it what it still contains misses nothing I particularly care about for my reference/day to day use. Comes from Cesta (French military nuclear research group) which was also cool.


 


 


Only problem now is I did rearrange my shelves book stack in anticipation of this arriving but promptly found some really nice 1920s chemistry books this weekend and now have to do some more fiddling


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 20, 2016)

Just bought a couple of used swiss army knives.  I'm conflicted about buying copper scales and reselling the larger one (Climber, resembles the model I had growing up) for $150, but it's fine.  My obsession with the brand is getting a little stupid.


----------



## Xexyz (Dec 20, 2016)

My Acer KG240 144hz monitor just arrived today. CSGO is so buttery smooth


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 20, 2016)

Gotten packet of anti flea drops for me cats along with an audio converter cable.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 20, 2016)

Did an eye test yesterday and my eyes are healthy as six years ago, but since my current glasses are a bit knackered I had to get a new ones. Wasn't cheap but had to, so that I could watch TV without looking blurry or squinty.

Another purchase today was this:














It sure looks to be in pristine condition and the SNES isn't yellowed (the bottom that says _SUPER NINTENDO_ is a _tad_-ish yellowy but no big deal). Not sure if I'll sell it or keep it for years to come (already have another SNES boxed).


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 20, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> *snip*



I give you a tenner for it <З

Anyway, bought a bottle of Pina colada.
Damn you @VinsCool !


----------



## SamTheSaminator (Dec 20, 2016)

I got an Asus Zenpad 3S 10 for £300 as Currys.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 21, 2016)

Bought a couple of fully copper scales (covers) for a swiss army knife.  Would be fun to install again!

To fit this knife (Swiss Army Knife - Climber):


Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 21, 2016)

Gotten a new CPU for me lappy!
From this:




To This!:




C2D T9500!

First thing I noticed is how cool this thing runs.
Could also be the fresh layer of thermal paste but the 65nm ones where hotheads it seemed.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 21, 2016)

Ordered this portable 15.6 inch HDMI monitor. These things are pretty rare.


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 21, 2016)

a PSP 1001 , put on CFW on it and playing Mario Bros ..Nostalgia for the holidays


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 21, 2016)

Was given a 25 dollar Tim Hortons card from the manager of one of the areas I clean, just now. I was really surprised that she thought of me.

When I'm working / concentrating I don't really talk all that much. So I was worried that they didn't really like me all that much or though I was ignoring them, but she said that I'm one of the best cleaners they have had.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 22, 2016)

Gotten an old broken lappy.
Salvaged the RAM + CPU + HDD + Wifi card.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 22, 2016)

well I just "got" pokemon prism .....for free , and I intend to play the shit out of it .


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 23, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> well I just "got" pokemon prism .....for free , and I intend to play the shit out of it .


Wait, wasn't it cancelled/banned?
Did they leak the complete version somewhere?


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 23, 2016)

DragorianSword said:


> Wait, wasn't it cancelled/banned?
> Did they leak the complete version somewhere?


yeps ..a build has been leaked ..google is your friend ..


----------



## ladypoodle (Dec 24, 2016)

Got these on Amazon (used with Prime) while they were on a sale


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 24, 2016)

Estival versus has a great plot


----------



## Depravo (Dec 24, 2016)

Random game purchases.

#1





#2


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 25, 2016)

Spoiler: fuck yeah


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 25, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: fuck yeah


Your laptop can run PS4 discs?


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 25, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Your laptop can run PS4 discs?


Of course it can! It's not like I put the two together to get them both in one picture or anything :^)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 25, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> Of course it can! It's not like I put the two together to get them both in one picture or anything :^)


Awesome. I will have the same laptop, then!


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 25, 2016)

Boxed GC four swords complete..... Droool!

Stoked!

..happy freakin' birthday Jesus!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 25, 2016)

Got mafia 3 a shirt and 150 dollars as a gift. So I'm going to buy a galaxy tab e 9.6 tomorrow 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 25, 2016)

Time2wait an hour for install and still be required to use disc to play the game and then hopefully enjoy the game


----------



## DirtySprite (Dec 25, 2016)

I bought a little something but I haven't gotten it yet :3


----------



## DarkGabbz (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Armadillo (Dec 26, 2016)

Roccat Taito mousepad. Mine is a bit tatty now, but served me well, so just sticking with what I've used before.

Seasonic X-Series 750w '80 Plus Gold' Modular Power Supply, because for the 5th time now, Corsair psus have let me down. My HX750i has developed an annoying case of coil whine/buzzing while under load, no warranty left anyway, but I've had enough, time for a change.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 26, 2016)

Another random game purchase.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 26, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Another random game purchase.


iOS, Android or PC?


----------



## Depravo (Dec 26, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> iOS, Android or PC?


PS4. It's in the January sale.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 26, 2016)

Dragon Quest Builders on PS4 

and i love it so much.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 26, 2016)

Bought Dark Souls 3 ps4 for $25 at best buy.
Also bought at best buy a Samsung galaxy tab E 9.6 for $200. The guy kept trying to get me to buy for $10 a month a warranty for it and I kept telling that I didn't want to buy it, but he kept trying to push me to buy it. When I finally told him that I'll just get the tablet somewhere else he shut up about it.

Bought Skyrim ps4 for $30 at Walmart. I wasn't going to pay $70 for it and I never really played the original



Spoiler












Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonEmerald (Dec 26, 2016)

Bloodborne on the PSN. Couldn't pass up that $7.99 price.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Another random game purchase.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Waiting for the vita port, too bad they never ported 3d dot game heros too


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 26, 2016)

Wooo some boxing day shopping! Thanks grandma


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 26, 2016)

Aragami & Ghost 1.0 on Steam.


----------



## ladypoodle (Dec 26, 2016)

Majority of these purchases are DLCs, mostly on Payday 2 (Hotline Miami minus Scarface) while I passed on certain Rocket League DLCs. I have yet to decide whether pickup Isaac+Rebirth (w/ Afterbirth), Salt and Sanctuary or both.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 27, 2016)

May as well give up with everything else . Rocket league will be your life now .


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 27, 2016)

phone thing


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> phone thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Niceee. One of the best Iphones


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 27, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Niceee. One of the best Iphones


moving from 5s 32gb to SE 64gb. not much has changed except the camera, which is really good already.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 27, 2016)

Just picked this up today, I figured my first Ps4 might as well be the Pro.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 27, 2016)

A custom poly clay statue of a shiny mimikyu.

Very adorable.


----------



## Gyrobax (Dec 27, 2016)

Recently got a pair of stereo headphones for 2 bucks, they aren't the best but they get the job done so I can't complain


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 27, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> A custom poly clay statue of a shiny mimikyu.
> 
> Very adorable.


Pics plez


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 27, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Pics plez


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 27, 2016)

Spoiler: pic


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 27, 2016)

40 bucks
Samsung S4
Samsonite Luagage
New clothes
A dress (cuz I need more pretty clothes  )
A backpack
A Bible


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 27, 2016)

Was on offer and decided to get it. Don't have a 3DS currently, though.


----------



## Issac (Dec 27, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Another random game purchase.


I've got it for PC, and really enjoy it (for what it is). I hope you'll like it!

I already posted in that Christmas thread what I got, but for my birthday I got a new phone (Huawei Mate 9 Pro).
And the big gift for Christmas was one of these:


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 27, 2016)

Bye bye $50 liquor store gift card, you had a good life.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 27, 2016)

Bought a 32gb Lexar micro SD card for my Galaxy tab E. It was $10 with a 25% discount, so after the discount and tax it came out to $8.45.

Went to EBGAMES and got DEUS EX Mankind Divided for ps4 it was $30 

Bought 2 more Amiibo at Walmart. They were selling them for $10 each so I got the 8bit Link and the OOT Link.

The Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2, and the screen protector that I ordered for my tablet on amazon was shipped today but not the case for it



Spoiler


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 28, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Bought a 32gb Lexar micro SD card for my Galaxy tab E. It was $10 with a 25% discount, so after the discount and tax it came out to $8.45.
> 
> Went to EBGAMES and got DEUS EX Mankind Divided for ps4 it was $30
> 
> ...


A lot of cool stuff you got. I'm honestly not a fan of amiibos but am thinking on picking up some when they're decently priced.

Oh no, Link's shield has a Christian reference! How dare Nintendo not be inclusive of all religions and be neutral. /s


----------



## x65943 (Dec 28, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> 40 bucks
> Samsung S4
> Samsonite Luagage
> New clothes
> ...



Which Bible version? Are you the King James type? I always went for the Douay-Rheims


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 28, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> A lot of cool stuff you got. I'm honestly not a fan of amiibos but am thinking on picking up some when they're decently priced.
> 
> Oh no, Link's shield has a Christian reference! How dare Nintendo not be inclusive of all religions and be neutral. /s


Lol I didn't realize it has a cross on it and I usually just buy amiibo of the characters I like and I got to many of them now. I have about 30 all in the box so I barely have any room left for them

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikku (Dec 28, 2016)

I forgot this thread existed lol I got so much stuff the last FEW months so the recent part still technically matters...right?
anyway, I got a ps4 slim, a bunch of ps4 games, ps plus, a bunch of wii and wii u games, a gold gba sp, gba ereader, warioware twisted cartridge, pikmin for gamecube, a bunch of amiibos, a samsung tv (i kinda wish i had a different one, but this one outputs true 1080p), apple tv, aaaaand an apple watch 2

oh and a tomoko nendoroid


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 28, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Which Bible version? Are you the King James type? I always went for the Douay-Rheims


It was a KJV. Personally I use the KJV a good bit and especially for historical study regarding society and what not but I use the NSRV alot for biblical studies. I have used the Douay Rheims a bit and of course is a very important historical version considering the arguably large role it had on English language bibles. Also use the CEB amd NJB for what it is worth


----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 28, 2016)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Just picked this up today, I figured my first Ps4 might as well be the Pro.


This makes me want to trade my PS4 for a PS4 Pro....


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 28, 2016)

Is there a point if you don't have a 4K TV?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 28, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> Is there a point if you don't have a 4K TV?


More games run better/higher fps, more detail in game is added, psvr performance is improved


----------



## konsolenumbau.expert (Dec 28, 2016)

10x ace 360 v3... @dhgate....lets see how long it takes and how good they are... Price was awesome though 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 29, 2016)

Got 16 GB of RAM for me server today.
Had to update the BIOS before it could boot but it recognizes the full 16GB!


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 29, 2016)

New PSU & mousemat arrived.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 29, 2016)

Got xenoverse 2 yesterday in the mail and I had to email amazon to ask why my tablet case still hadn't been shipped. I was in a "shipping now " status for 3 days. So they finally shipped it today saying they had a made a error on there end and we're sorry.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 29, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Got xenoverse 2 yesterday in the mail and I had to email amazon to ask why my tablet case still hadn't been shipped. I was in a "shipping now " status for 3 days. So they finally shipped it today saying they had a made a error on there end and we're sorry.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Have you played XV1? XV2 is more like XV1.5 disappointingly.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 29, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Have you played XV1? XV2 is more like XV1.5 disappointingly.


Yeah I have XV1. I bought 2 because it was on sale for $30


----------



## Issac (Dec 29, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Got 16 GB of RAM for me server today.
> Had to update the BIOS before it could boot but it recognizes the full 16GB!


Damn. My PC only has 4 GB ;P It works well enough, but I do wish I had some more.


----------



## Anthropomorphed (Dec 29, 2016)

I've bought the Ps4 1TB Gamer Limited Edition with Gta 5, Borderland Handsome Collection, Gravity Rush 1/2, Watch Dogs 1/2, FFX/X-2 HD Remake, the crystal controller and now lets role


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 30, 2016)

Got a VIA USB 3.0 card for me server!



Issac said:


> Damn. My PC only has 4 GB ;P It works well enough, but I do wish I had some more.



Unfortunately, one of the RAM sticks is bad.
I ran several RAM diagnostics and can't determine which one is bad ;/


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 30, 2016)

Just bought a PS4 Pro 1Tb, should be here tmrw morning.


----------



## Issac (Dec 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Unfortunately, one of the RAM sticks is bad.
> I ran several RAM diagnostics and can't determine which one is bad ;/


Aww, sorry to hear that. I guess you'll have to do the tedious task of pulling one out, checking if there's any difference, and repeat.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 30, 2016)

Issac said:


> Aww, sorry to hear that. I guess you'll have to do the tedious task of pulling one out, checking if there's any difference, and repeat.



Gotten BAD_HEADER_POOL when I reinstalled windows on it.
Then I immediately knew it was the RAM that acted up.
It's odd that all the RAM tests came out clear tho ;/

First I got the tedious task to reinstall windows and reconfigure that entire fucking server again ;/
Fucking windows update always gives problems...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 31, 2016)

Finally got my Galaxy Tab E case from Amazon. I really like it. It was $18. The only thing I don't really like on the tablet is that it doesn't have a LED for taking pictures/video.

Also bought a Playlist cd: the very best of Korn for $6 at sunrise records



Spoiler


----------



## Speedbutt (Dec 31, 2016)

Got a GTX 1070 and an i7 6850k  works wonders


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 31, 2016)

turned up and i got these 3 games too.

edit: and 12 months ps+


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 31, 2016)

Got the Deadpool blu-ray/dvd/digital at Walmart today. It was $10. Bought 4 bottles of Smirnoff green apple.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 31, 2016)

.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 1, 2017)

Gave one copy of Killer is Dead for my sister, then did my last day before I save the rest for future sales.


----------



## civickm (Jan 1, 2017)

picked up a few ace3ds plus cards got 10 for $30


----------



## Blue (Jan 2, 2017)

A 4K Sony TV 
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-and...t-4k-ultra-hd-hdr-49-led-tv-10149278-pdt.html


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 2, 2017)

I got a Sky3ds+ recently.
I also got some warez for it.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 2, 2017)

I bought Airscape - The Fall of Gravity on Steam before the sale ended. Then bought the Ori & the blind forest after the sale as I couldn't use my 75% off coupon till the sale ended.


----------



## pistone (Jan 2, 2017)

A new Nintendo Ds Lite!  (and a new r4 too )


----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 3, 2017)

Before I place my wallet back, I purchased Diablo III Battle Chest and WoW Battle Chest (both digital) just so I can claim my Overwatch bonuses.

Also purchased Gauntlet Slayer Edition yesterday.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 3, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Gotten BAD_HEADER_POOL when I reinstalled windows on it.
> Then I immediately knew it was the RAM that acted up.
> It's odd that all the RAM tests came out clear tho ;/
> 
> ...


Ever considered running Linux on your server?


----------



## loler55 (Jan 3, 2017)

i bought a ps4 with broken pins in the hdmiport for 50Euro
Status: in repair
http://gbatemp.net/threads/repair-a-ps4-with-broken-hdmiport.455522/


----------



## Depravo (Jan 3, 2017)

New year, new phone.










#oneplusmasterrace
#neversettle

Of course this means I'm no longer a member of the GBAtemp Staff Nexus Users club.


----------



## Flame (Jan 3, 2017)

Depravo said:


> New year, new phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DE-MOD HIM!

what shit picture quality. the camera is shit compared to a nexus just look at that picture :^)





Spoiler



anywho do you recommend one.... plus.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 3, 2017)

Flame said:


> what shit picture quality.


That's because I can't take a photo of a phone with the camera on the phone. I had to use my old Nexus 7 tablet.

Can't give it a recommendation yet as I've only had it three hours. So far so good though.


----------



## Supster131 (Jan 3, 2017)

Flame said:


> DE-MOD HIM!
> 
> what shit picture quality. the camera is shit compared to a nexus just look at that picture :^)
> 
> ...


OnePlus is pretty kickass. I've had the OnePlus 3T since it was launched and I've loved it so far. First time I've actually stuck with stock ROM, OxygenOS is just pretty clean and close to stock Android. It's fast and tests have shown it to be faster than the Pixel/XL. If you have the money then I'd definitely recommend it, it's a steal.


----------



## Issac (Jan 3, 2017)

Depravo said:


> New year, new phone.
> -snip-
> #oneplusmasterrace
> #neversettle
> ...


Oh. I have a Huawei Mate 9 Pro, and Huawei makes some Nexus phones...  

Yesterday I got a nice box. It contains movies and an art book. And a nice little print. Hopefully great movies, I've only seen 2 of 8 before. Kubrick. (Picture will come).


----------



## Flood (Jan 5, 2017)

Some small Lego sets.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2017)

A SSD for 20$ http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/wd-b...en1=10550055-2026489-&ven3=575603688989301566

I don't need it. It was a impulse buy :|


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 5, 2017)

VinLark said:


> A SSD for 20$ http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/wd-b...en1=10550055-2026489-&ven3=575603688989301566
> 
> I don't need it. It was a impulse buy :|


20 bucks for a 250 gig SSD? What in the fuck?

Aaaand they only ship within the US. Brb killing myself


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2017)

VinLark said:


> A SSD for 20$ http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/wd-b...en1=10550055-2026489-&ven3=575603688989301566
> 
> I don't need it. It was a impulse buy :|


What in the actual heck? It's from dell's site, looks legit...huh! Brb buying one. Or ten.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 5, 2017)

Chary said:


> What in the actual heck? It's from dell's site, looks legit...huh! Brb buying one. Or ten.


Buy one and send it to me please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xD

Why wont they ship to Europe


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Buy one and send it to me please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My paycheck doesn't go through for another 12 hours  I hope they don't sell out

(It's cuz USA>Everyone)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 5, 2017)

What's  the big deal is just a 250GB storage, is not like 2 TB But the price is nice. 

What exactly does it work with, game consoles like ps3/ps4? Cause i mean if it does, i would need a new one since the games are so damn big in file size and updates 

Bought me a Qanba Drone fight stick with a cupon code for discount. 






That isn't mine, i didn't get it yet, just ordered it at 2:30 am, but this is how it looks like, and when i get it, i'll be ready to fight anyone on my OFFICIAL SONY LICENSED ARCADE FIGHT STICK on PS4 PS3 and PC.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 5, 2017)

VinLark said:


> A SSD for 20$ http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/wd-b...en1=10550055-2026489-&ven3=575603688989301566
> 
> I don't need it. It was a impulse buy :|


I got an Access Denied error.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 5, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What's  the big deal is just a 250GB storage, is not like 2 TB But the price is nice.



Do you not know what an SSD is?


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2017)

Aaaand it's back to normal price. Cry.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 5, 2017)

Chary said:


> Aaaand it's back to normal price. Cry.


Still says 20 for me.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 5, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Do you not know what an SSD is?


Does one hold up to 2TB storage space? Does it work with game consoles? If the answers to those questions are yes then hurray.


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Still says 20 for me.


Europe is having it's revenge on me, noooo!



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Does one hold up to 2TB storage space? Does it work with game consoles? If the answers to those questions are yes then hurray.


SSDs are faster, much faster than average hard drives. That's why people use them. They're also fairly expensive at the 2TB level. And I suppose if you shoved one in an Xbox, it would work.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 5, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Does one hold up to 2TB storage space? Does it work with game consoles? If the answers to those questions are yes then hurray.


A normal mechanical HDD usually have read and writes speeds of about 100 MB/s max. An SSD will reach 400 - 700 MB/s. Running your OS on a computer on an SSD will DRASTICALLY lower boot times. Also games running on one will load way faster. They can be used on consoles and it does lower load times there too, but not as significant as on PCs.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 5, 2017)

I mean if it works then good, just it was only 250GB is not like it was 500 or more, then i can see panic, Still though, i mean i would need one that holds lot more, it be a pain to buy 4 for $100 and then have to keep swapping them cause like only 4 DISC games can fit on them with the darn file size for install data and updates being so big 

Do i have to remind everyone that halo master chief collection on xbox one is over 60GB to just play, with the disc? That is like 15% of the storage including updates and save data.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 5, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I mean if it works then good, just it was only 250GB is not like it was 500 or more, then i can see panic, Still though, i mean i would need one that holds lot more, it be a pain to buy 4 for $100 and then have to keep swapping them cause like only 4 DISC games can fit on them with the darn file size for install data and updates being so big


Yeah, a SSD that small would be problematic on consoles. Here's my scenario on PC.
About 10 TB of mechanical drive space and 120 gigs for OS (C drive, extra small because I split it with a Manjaro installation). If I play a game that I'm gonna sink 20 or more hours into, I usually put it on my SSD while I play it.


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2017)

Back on topic...
I recently got heartbreak, due to not being able to get that SSD. 

But at least I bought another Vita for my birthday! Just decked it out with a case and screen protector today. Now I have my 3.63 Vita for review codes, and my 3.60 Vita for my...total legal shenanigans! Both are lovely OLEDs <3


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 5, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Yeah, a SSD that small would be problematic on consoles. Here's my scenario on PC.
> About 10 TB of mechanical drive space and 120 gigs for OS (C drive, extra small because I split it with a Manjaro installation). If I play a game that I'm gonna sink 20 or more hours into, I usually put it on my SSD while I play it.


I never seen so many storage devices connected to a computer at once. And now i feel bad, i mean jealous. that i don't have a pc good enough to play PC games that i want on it. Really need a Nvidia branded GPU laptop to play the steam games i keep buying on my wishlish. I haven't played letheal league in months. I actually have some copies i wanted to share with someone so we can play together.  

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Back on topic...
> I recently got heartbreak, due to not being able to get that SSD.
> 
> But at least I bought another Vita for my birthday! Just decked it out with a case and screen protector today. Now I have my 3.63 Vita for review codes, and my 3.60 Vita for my...total legal shenanigans! Both are lovely OLEDs <3
> ...


I didn't know the vita looks like that, are they new branded model? Cause i never seen it. What is different about it besides the color?


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ordered one at $20 price (obvious price mistake)
just waiting for the incoming cancellation email...


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> Ordered one at $20 price (obvious price mistake)
> just waiting for the incoming cancellation email...


Were you able to get it just now? Argh...I'm still seeing it say 76.99 in my cart...sigh. I'm not sure about Dell, but I know Target and Newegg honor price mistakes, maybe you'll luck out. 



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I didn't know the vita looks like that, are they new branded model? Cause i never seen it. What is different about it besides the color?



Nothing different about these two. They're both OLED original models, and the one on the right just has a really slick protector metal case.


----------



## loler55 (Jan 5, 2017)

got a ps4 controller from private person for 45Euros New with bill buyed at 29.dez 2016 for my repaired ps4 http://gbatemp.net/threads/repair-a-ps4-with-broken-hdmiport.455522/


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2017)

Got an Asus H233H for free.
23" 1080p LCD monitor.

Think I might stash it away to use as a gaming screen for when I'm at me brother.


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 5, 2017)

Got this lovely shirt in the post today :3 It's so prettyyyyyyy, I love getting new clothes! 


Spoiler: Le Picture


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2017)

Chary said:


> My paycheck doesn't go through for another 12 hours  I hope they don't sell out
> 
> (It's cuz USA>Everyone)


Ripperoni my dude 






Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What's  the big deal is just a 250GB storage, is not like 2 TB But the price is nice.
> 
> What exactly does it work with, game consoles like ps3/ps4? Cause i mean if it does, i would need a new one since the games are so damn big in file size and updates


Dude SSDs are super fast. That's why it was originally 100$. SSDs are expensive but good.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Jan 5, 2017)

I finally caved in and bought the metal gear ps4 I've been wanting for a while. Looks so cool


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 5, 2017)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Got this lovely shirt in the post today :3 It's so prettyyyyyyy, I love getting new clothes!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Le Picture


Is this a kingdom hearts reference? 



SmellyPirateMonkey said:


> I finally caved in and bought the metal gear ps4 I've been wanting for a while. Looks so cool


Whatever you do, please don't buy metal gear survive. We need konami to respect us, Kojima's fans.


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 5, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is this a kingdom hearts reference?


Nah, it's a design based on the last few episodes of Your Lie in April. You should totally watch the show if you haven't already, it's incredible (also on Netflix for ease of access).


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 5, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What's  the big deal is just a 250GB storage, is not like 2 TB But the price is nice.
> 
> What exactly does it work with, game consoles like ps3/ps4? Cause i mean if it does, i would need a new one since the games are so damn big in file size and updates
> 
> ...



Good luck affording even a 1 TB SSD 


Anyways, got a Pro Controller for the Wii U, I didn't want to spend money but asked one as a gift


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Anyways, got a Pro Controller for the Wii U, I didn't want to spend money but asked one as a gift



The Pro Controller is awesome.

And in case you play PC games and have a PC with bluetooth, there's a new version of WiinUPro coming soon that is fucking brilliant, super quick and easy and supports XInput like a dream.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 5, 2017)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Nah, it's a design based on the last few episodes of Your Lie in April. You should totally watch the show if you haven't already, it's incredible (also on Netflix for ease of access).


They have netflix outside of USA? I didn't know that, they never mentioned other regions with netflix. Besides, what is it about anyway? Is it a mature harem romance comedy or something? Or one of those hard core watch a dozen episodes for years kind of show, cause i haven't been up on my anime watching game yet. O_O 



the_randomizer said:


> Good luck affording even a 1 TB SSD
> 
> 
> Anyways, got a Pro Controller for the Wii U, I didn't want to spend money but asked one as a gift


I wasn't looking for SSD, i just want large storage system for cheap, which HDD is okay for with consoles.
And also you should consider hooking up that VWII homebrew, some emulators now can use wii u pro controllers or even ps3 or HID. Can anyone say super smash bros with a Arcade fight sitck? 

There is also this dongle called Titan one that allows you to use the wii u pro controller on other consoles like ps3 xbox and pc with simple plug and play. Is cool, i can even use it on my Vita tv or andorid


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 5, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> The Pro Controller is awesome.
> 
> And in case you play PC games and have a PC with bluetooth, there's a new version of WiinUPro coming soon that is fucking brilliant, super quick and easy and supports XInput like a dream.



No Bluetooth adapter but sill, a lot of games I'm playing on the Wii U   Also got a Mystery Science Theater 3000 collection,  hilarious show.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> They have netflix outside of USA? I didn't know that, they never mentioned other regions with netflix. Besides, what is it about anyway? Is it a mature harem romance comedy or something? Or one of those hard core watch a dozen episodes for years kind of show, cause i haven't been up on my anime watching game yet. O_O
> 
> 
> I wasn't looking for SSD, i just want large storage system for cheap, which HDD is okay for with consoles.
> ...


Already have vWii homebrew (had it since it was available in early 2013 or so)


----------



## Issac (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey now, more new things - less chitchat  

I recently got a *promotion *


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 5, 2017)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Nah, it's a design based on the last few episodes of Your Lie in April. You should totally watch the show if you haven't already, it's incredible (also on Netflix for ease of access).


 The anime is good it, I just hated the ending


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 5, 2017)

I bought GTA 3, Vice city and san andreas from the PSN sale for the PS4


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 5, 2017)

mech said:


> I bought GTA 3, Vice city and san andreas from the PSN sale for the PS4


GTA 3 is the best GTA


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 6, 2017)

I got a Christmas card from @DinohScene 



Spoiler


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Chary said:


> Were you able to get it just now? Argh...I'm still seeing it say 76.99 in my cart...sigh. I'm not sure about Dell, but I know Target and Newegg honor price mistakes, maybe you'll luck out.


A few hours before they fixed the price, people are getting shipment emails now, people who mass ordered them are not.
I just ordered a single one (though a second one would be nice).

But until someone gets it in their hands, I won't be holding my breath, not the first time dell has recalled shipped packages.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 6, 2017)

I bought a hundrend pack of tactile buttons,


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 6, 2017)

One of my monitors broke the other day. Popped it open, blown capacitor. Replacements just arrived, soldering time!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 6, 2017)

A ceramic capacitor went? That is impressive, though I suppose if the capacitor plague has mostly ran its course then it would be those again. If it is anything like some of the others I have seen do make sure its rated voltage is above that of the actual voltage the device uses and not just a direct replacement. One day I will bite the bullet and invest in a proper ESR meter again... though 8:42 might see a way for me to cheap out


----------



## iAqua (Jan 7, 2017)

Pokemon White Two : Used to have it, really wanted it back, so I went around the city all day trying to find one. 
Original Gameboy : Also used to have a game boy, wanted another one to play Pokemon Yellow. Found it where I found the White 2.
That delicious strawberry lemonade from starbucks ;p : mmmmm tasty


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 8, 2017)

VinLark said:


> A SSD for 20$ http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/wd-b...en1=10550055-2026489-&ven3=575603688989301566
> 
> I don't need it. It was a impulse buy :|


and the dream is dead, did yours ship? people saying they are redirecting most packages back to the dell warehouse


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> and the dream is dead, did yours ship? people saying they are redirecting most packages back to the dell warehouse


Nah man. Just checked and got the cancellation email. Oh well


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2017)

A home made wood turning lathe, I am not the biggest wood turner out there as turning wood is largely limited to pretty things rather than practical things like a metal lathe. However it runs true, the open(!) bearings are still good and for £10 and some scrapes on my arm as I dragged it back up the hill I am not complaining. Got some worm in it so going to have to treat it or make a new base which should be interesting as I am pretty sure the bolts holding it on have not been loosened in decades.


 

Oh yeah and gaming forum so probably should so some game related stuff.


 
PCB says 96 and mould markings point to a 7, and it is gameport so it should be a microsoft sidewinder 1.0 gamepad.
It is probably going to be a wall hanger but for £1 I am not complaining. Might do a little evolution of microsoft controllers if I can find one of the original (not s) xbox controllers.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 8, 2017)

Sega Saturn 2 pads and 3 games for £23. Could. Not. Say. No!

Oh and the only unicorn-Amiibo I needed (I'm in UK) gold megaman for £45 boxed complete 3DS edition.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 8, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> View attachment 74180
> PCB says 96 and mould markings point to a 7, and it is gameport so it should be a microsoft sidewinder 1.0 gamepad.




. I have one of those. Still have the original box for it as well.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 9, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Nah man. Just checked and got the cancellation email. Oh well


LOL and u expected it it go threw


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 9, 2017)

http://8bitdo.com/n64/


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


>


of all the controllers you pick N64

Still trying to find a wireless Gamecube controller. What makes the N64 controller so good? This concept looks neat


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 10, 2017)

VinLark said:


> of all the controllers you pick N64
> 
> Still trying to find a wireless Gamecube controller. What makes the N64 controller so good? This concept looks neat


What other 8Bitdo controller should I have picked instead?


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 10, 2017)

I think we all know where this is going  I've owned every RPi that has been released. I hope this one plays my retro "backup games" even better.

If only I had the skills of soldering! I have the tools, I just need to know whats right and wrong. I want to make this portable


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> I think we all know where this is going  I've owned every RPi that has been released. I hope this one plays my retro "backup games" even better.
> 
> If only I had the skills of soldering! I have the tools, I just need to know whats right and wrong. I want to make this portable


Should of got a 8Bitdo SNES30 or SFC30


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 10, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> Should of got a 8Bitdo SNES30 or SFC30


Is there a big difference, or is it just a nostalgia thing? I got this for a specific reason. I made sure it was USB so I would not fall under and input lag. Are these any different?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> What other 8Bitdo controller should I have picked instead?


I just really don't like the N64 controller. I despise it. 



Shadow#1 said:


> Should of got a 8Bitdo SNES30 or SFC30


I don't think they wanted to pay 40+ dollars for a controller.....


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 10, 2017)

VinLark said:


> I don't think they wanted to pay 40+ dollars for a controller.....


Damn straight


----------



## Lucar (Jan 10, 2017)

Because most PC games aren't very easy with a GameCube controller.


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 10, 2017)

Lucar said:


> Because most PC games aren't very easy with a GameCube controller.


Lmao that C stick must be a pain in the ass when it comes to FPS's


----------



## x65943 (Jan 10, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Lmao that C stick must be a pain in the ass when it comes to FPS's


That and the lack of l2, l3, r3 and select make playing some games really annoying.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 10, 2017)

VinLark said:


> I just really don't like the N64 controller. I despise it.
> 
> 
> I don't think they wanted to pay 40+ dollars for a controller.....


SNES30 and SFC30 is $6 more then what u paid and can also be wired


----------



## retrofan_k (Jan 10, 2017)

My Ultimate II + cart for my C64 and my Hanzo Dreamcast VGA box finally arrived after a long wait.  In addition, a RGB modded N64 console to add to that (mostly xmas/birthday gifts to myself) 

Also, picked up a 128gb SD recently for my Raspberry Pi 3, so need to find time to play with them


----------



## Flame (Jan 10, 2017)

a PS4




Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 10, 2017)

Gotten a IBM Thinkpad T20!
700 Mhz P3, 128MB RAM 12GB HDD.

I'll upgrade the RAM + HDD and turn it into a neat Win 98 gaming machine.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jan 10, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Gotten a IBM Thinkpad T20!
> 700 Mhz P3, 128MB RAM 12GB HDD.
> 
> I'll upgrade the RAM + HDD and turn it into a neat Win 98 gaming machine.



I recently installed 98 on a old P4 2.4ghz, 512mb ram, 64mb Nvidia gfx.  Laptop is a massive brick but still looks good for the old games like Kingpin and Halflife.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 10, 2017)

retrofan_k said:


> I recently installed 98 on a old P4 2.4ghz, 512mb ram, 64mb Nvidia gfx.  Laptop is a massive brick but still looks good for the old games like Kingpin and Halflife.



Doesn't Win 98 refuse to boot on anything above 2Ghz?

I specifically took a Pentium 3 purely cause everything that got released after 2002 ish works perfectly on newer hardware.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jan 10, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Doesn't Win 98 refuse to boot on anything above 2Ghz?
> 
> I specifically took a Pentium 3 purely cause everything that got released after 2002 ish works perfectly on newer hardware.



Actually it's 2.8ghz, and yeah have no issues with it running 98. It originally had XP back in 2004 when I bought it.

Specs:
http://www.computer-specifications.com/specifications/Sony-VaioPCGGRT816S-Specs.html#


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 10, 2017)

retrofan_k said:


> Also, picked up a 128gb SD recently for my Raspberry Pi 3, so need to find time to play with them


Bruh same! Literally bought that two days ago. I would have gotten it today, but it got delayed due to weather. Did you also buy it for the sole purpose of getting Rey's 128 gb image?


----------



## retrofan_k (Jan 10, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Bruh same! Literally bought that two days ago. I would have gotten it today, but it got delayed due to weather. Did you also buy it for the sole purpose of getting Rey's 128 gb image?



Yep, sure did


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 10, 2017)

retrofan_k said:


> Yep, sure did


I cannot wait to try it. My only hope is that the image doesn't have input lag when playing


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 10, 2017)

Another free review item


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> Another free review item



How do you get these things or how to get review items? O.O Dang, wish I could do that lol.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 10, 2017)

Kinda late but it's still relevant (?
My dad's a god 
He got it for me even though I asked for the cheapest one he could find 
Also a shiny Zorua  whose picture I can't upload


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 11, 2017)

Gotten a new battery for me lappy and some SATA 3 cables.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 11, 2017)

Mario and Luigi Paper Jam for my 3DS, but I plan on buying more games by the end of this month.


----------



## OutVolt (Jan 11, 2017)

She came.


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2017)

I just got a 3.35 OLED Vita to add to my Vita Slim and PSTV.
My collection of Vitas/PSTVs is finally complete!


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jan 11, 2017)

512GB M.2 Crucial SSD for $160. 200mm Case Fan for a little more airflow (going to be low rpm). 2 x 4tb for $150 each, pron collection getting big!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 11, 2017)

Just bought Harvest moon friends of mineral town for $20 and scurge hive for $10. Both for gba.

Pictures later 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 11, 2017)

Spoiler: I got a good game


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 11, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Spoiler: I got a good game
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74549


 Ayyyyy lmao where's Pokémon GO tho fam


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 12, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> How do you get these things or how to get review items? O.O Dang, wish I could do that lol.


They invited me randomly to their review program. Its based on leaving helpful reviews afaik.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 12, 2017)

While the patience and self-control was worth, I decided to pick this up after I got a notification on my e-mail after I woke up.


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Jan 12, 2017)

I got screwed (over) by my wife last month and  slapped her with a divorce, does that count? if not, I got around to fixing my Atari 2600.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 12, 2017)

Sorry for the potato quality , couldn't be bothered to use my better camera.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Sorry for the potato quality , couldn't be bothered to use my better camera.


I really wish there is a port of this game on PC. I want it so much.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 12, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> They invited me randomly to their review program. Its based on leaving helpful reviews afaik.



I see, well, maybe one day lol.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 12, 2017)

EDIT 


VinsCool said:


> I really wish there is a port of this game on PC. I want it so much.


probably gonna switch over to other consoles first

idk why my text is so small?


----------



## Woodland (Jan 12, 2017)

Recently purchased a very beautiful Fossil watch. 

I really needed to get a new one, as my old watch stopped working. Even with new batteries inserted


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 12, 2017)

Got myself a Walkman after I fancied a dedicated music device. It's pretty nice, the UI feels like my old 2007 Samsung phone tho. I guess it's worth it since the battery gives between 30 and 50 hours per charge.


Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Kithron (Jan 12, 2017)

Built a new computer in November due to my old one having a usb 3.0 controller failure.

Cost was $2,600 it was one of the blizzcon deals at newegg.

http://i.imgur.com/9EbR03C.jpg


----------



## snails1221 (Jan 12, 2017)

A new gaming laptop


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2017)

Was just given my first VOCALOID, Tohoku Zuno V3! I'm downloading her right now, not sure what I wanna do with her first. I'm so excited, I've only ever used trial VOCALOID voicebanks and stuff before and I've never really been able to do anything in the trial period of any voicebanks.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2017)

Picked up some gaems.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2017)

Bought a wireless Xbox 360 controller with my Amazon gift card, drivers installed without a hitch and the nice part is, there is no perceptible lag, works great


----------



## Woodland (Jan 13, 2017)

Ordered a OnePlus canvas messenger bag for every day use.


----------



## Polarise (Jan 14, 2017)

I pre-ordered the Nintendo Switch!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 15, 2017)

Got another gba. Looks brand new.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 15, 2017)

Preordered the Switch and Zelda


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Pre-ordered Switch 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 16, 2017)

Here are the pictures of Scourge hive and harvest moon friends of Mineral Town. Harvest moons contacts were so dirty that I had to  scrape off the dirt with a knife because nothing would get it off. After that the game would only boot 1 out of 5 tries. So I dipped the contacts in some vinegar just to make them shiny again for about 20 to 30 seconds and it works fine now.

Also bought today Harvest moon more friends of Mineral Town. It was $20 and came with the manual



Spoiler












Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2017)

Gotten an Xbone from a mate of mine for 80 quid!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2017)

Some skins for CSGO


----------



## Depravo (Jan 20, 2017)

Exhibit A


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 20, 2017)

Depravo said:


> Exhibit A


I'm pissed because amazon hasn't sent me my copy yet. I'm a prime member and it says it will ship next Tuesday 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Depravo (Jan 20, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I'm pissed because amazon hasn't sent me my copy yet. I'm a prime member and it says it will ship next Tuesday
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


For a change I didn't use Amazon. I had a £5 voucher for Argos so pre-ordered it there. I was surprised when it turned up today.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 20, 2017)

Depravo said:


> For a change I didn't use Amazon. I had a £5 voucher for Argos so pre-ordered it there. I was surprised when it turned up today.


The fucked up thing it that I also have Yakuza 0 preordered  from them and it's in "ready to ship" status. It comes out Tuesday 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

Score!!!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 20, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Score!!!!!


Shit dude I want that Toon Link so much!


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Shit dude I want that Toon Link so much!



Dude I know I was sad when I came in and they only had link then the employee brought toon link out and it was over!!!!


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 20, 2017)

some third party printer ink, got all of this for less than the cost of one oem black cart


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 21, 2017)

Cake


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 21, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Cake


Don't do this to me dude!!!! I'm trying to lose weight here >.<


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 21, 2017)

Bought a fidget cube clone on Amazon.  I know, I should support AntsyLabs, but I don't feel like paying $30+shipping for something I'm not sure I'd use everyday.  (I usually fidget with my pocket knives.)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 21, 2017)

Pre registered for Mario Run and Fire Emblem Heroes for android

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Depravo (Jan 21, 2017)

And it's even better than a real girlfriend. It shuts up when I tell it to.


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 21, 2017)

Does paying for a surgery count?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 21, 2017)

Gotten 5 SATA splitters + 10 SATA 3 cables + a bluetooth mouse + a new Tom tom windscreen holder today.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 21, 2017)

Sheimi said:


> Does paying for a surgery count?


Only if you tell what surgery it was.


----------



## Woodland (Jan 21, 2017)

As I don't have any jackets that actually keep me warm (most of them just keep me dry, I have to layer a lot to be toasty), I got a £60 insulated Regatta jacket, with thick inner fleecing and a mid-layer long sleeved fleece shirt.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2017)

Kingdom hearts 2.8 hd remix


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 22, 2017)

I bought stardew valley ps4 last week and I bought today some crickets for my leopard gecko

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 22, 2017)

I bought a replacement PSP cuz nostalgia.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 23, 2017)

I bought ScribbleNaughts DC WIIu,
and Minecraft wii u,
I got them both for three dollars


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 25, 2017)

Finally got Yakuza 0 and Dragon Quest 8 in from amazon. I say finally because they decided  to save money on shipping with dq8 and sent it with Yakuza 0. The only reason I got them today was because I complained to them because they were going to ship both games with the Digimon game that comes out next Tuesday. Also because I should have got it in the mail at about 11 am, they did not show up till almost 7pm.

Bought  another original game boy for $15 from my local pawn shop. it did not have a battery cover, but I have a couple of them so I didn't care, it also needed some vertical lines fixed. Going to get a glass screen cover and some clear red buttons and install some sound reactive LEDS around the buttons for my friend, i dont know if he wants me to change the power LED. He does not want me to back light it  or bivert it for some reason.



Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Jan 26, 2017)

Some games plus an One Plus 3T which i took the photo with.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jan 26, 2017)

Two packets of _Maltesers_


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2017)

I bought Kingdom Hearts 2.8 and Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA X (which was marked down to 10$ at my store)


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

Partly paid for one of my college classes. Cost me about $300 still owe another 300 >.<


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 26, 2017)

Got an old iBook G4.
1.42 Ghz CPU + 1 GB RAM + 60 GB HDD.
Going to upgrade the RAM to 1.5 GB and swap the HDD for a 64 GB SSD.



Spoiler: iBook


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 26, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Got an old iBook G4.
> 1.42 Ghz CPU + 1 GB RAM + 60 GB HDD.
> Going to upgrade the RAM to 1.5 GB and swap the HDD for a 64 GB SSD.



Is that classic mac OSX? Such good memories......not really that shit sucked

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Flame said:


> Some games plus an One Plus 3T which i took the photo with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ayyy dark souls 2, forgot that got a ps4 re-release


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 26, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> Is that classic mac OSX? Such good memories......not really that shit sucked



10.5.8

Only reason I got that thing was because of the PowerPC.
And I having worked a tiny bit with an iBook G4 back in '06 (only for a day or two)


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 26, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> 10.5.8
> 
> Only reason I got that thing was because of the PowerPC.
> And I having worked a tiny bit with an iBook G4 back in '06 (only for a day or two)


Funny how now with the whole new macOS thing i'm already calling this "classic" OSX


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 26, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> Funny how now with the whole new macOS thing i'm already calling this "classic" OSX



I thought Classic Mac was any version below 10.x?

Then again, it's the first time actually owning ANYTHING from apple.
I must admit, I like some features of it.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 26, 2017)

I bought food. I haven't done that in quite a while.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 26, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I bought Kingdom Hearts 2.8 and Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA X (which was marked down to 10$ at my store)


Project Diva X for $10? What the shit? PS4 or Vita?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 26, 2017)

Today I opened up a box. This was inside:


Spoiler


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 26, 2017)

I hate the USK logo so much. Ruins the art of so many special/collectors editions .


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Project Diva X for $10? What the shit? PS4 or Vita?


PS4, it hasn't sold a single copy in my area. So they marked it down from $49.99 to $10
This is actually really common in my area because everyone is a try-hard "Red Neck." The top selling game in my store for the past 3 years has been Farming Simulator, followed by Madden. The next top selling items have camo anything. Camo laptop, camo chairs, camo clothes, all of them.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2017)

digimon world next order


----------



## valeasr123 (Jan 27, 2017)

new brand pc


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 27, 2017)

Bought Resident Evil 7, because apparently it's (finally) a good Resident Evil game like the first few.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 27, 2017)

When Friday and pay day collide.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 28, 2017)

Today I opened up another package. Look what was hiding in the corner.


Spoiler











Spoiler



Note that this was my PRE-ORDER from two months ago! I must say my Amazon Prime membership was worth it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 28, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Today I opened up another package. Look what was hiding in the corner.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah prime is worth it. I've had yakuza 0 preordered since October and it's the same with P5

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Today I opened up another package. Look what was hiding in the corner.


So you are a drug dealing gym type with a sensitive side?

Might as well show something


 

Apparently garden centres have antiques shops in now. Right at the back was a tool section, in it was the micrometer above (25mm-50mm, or about 1 inch to 2 inch if you measure in cretin, mitutoyo outside micrometer) for £10, which is a steal as new they are about 75 and worse ones second hand go for £40 if you are lucky.

Not a lot game wise this week, however I am now seeing 360 controllers in the sub £5 range so probably going to stock up. Did see a pre controller S xbox controller as well so I might have to make my little microsoft controller timeline art install.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 28, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> So you are a drug dealing gym type with a sensitive side?


Nah, I only recently got into working out. I'm still a noob at this.

But you got that sensitive right.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 29, 2017)

I wasn't feeling well halfway through the outing (even right now), but asked my older sister to stop by until this game catches my attention







Not in picture:
- PSX Gatekeepers (she took it and went into her room)


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 29, 2017)

Got Digimon World Next Order and Kingdom Hearts 2.8 to celebrate the end of the exams.
Going to play the hell out of them during my lesson-free week!


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 29, 2017)

I bought myself a Gundam 00 model. I spent all day building it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 29, 2017)

Bought yesterday a 2.5 gallon tank for my betta, A filter, a marimo moss ball for it, a little sunken sub and some glass Pebbles for the tank. Altogether it was $45. Probably going to put some white aquarium gravel to contrast with the glass pebbles.

My brother-in-law asked me if I can order a DVD on amazon called the last waltz for his friend at work it was $15.

Today I bought some Nike Downshifter 5 running shoes for me because my other one's were falling apart. They were $50


Spoiler



















The only problem with the tank is the lady at the store sold me the wrong kind of refills for it. So my friend is going to give me 2 sponge filters for mine and my sisters tanks for them.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 30, 2017)

Got a PS4 + controller.

Edit: sorry, no pic, to lazy.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 30, 2017)

Found a nice projector screen at a car boot, only took photos of the rear side so as to see the lovely mechanical action. Did not really need to waste £10 but worth it anyway.


 

Also the bonus to 360 controllers going cheap now is the charge cables also seem to be doing the same. Official one for £2.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 30, 2017)

A cheap used HD7950 for my 2nd machine. Only has to last a few months until I upgrade from my 290 later this year, then second machine can have that.


----------



## Woodland (Jan 30, 2017)

Got some make up stuff I was running out of and a fleece.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 1, 2017)

Bought a SSD PCI bracket for me server PC.



Spoiler: hardware porn


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Bought a SSD PCI bracket for me server PC.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hardware porn


your pc is beautiful U.U


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 1, 2017)

Think of canceling my prime membership. things I preordered back in October with guaranteed release day delivery, they get shipped out a week later or is very slow processing. This has happened 4 times now. I ordered a aquarium filter on Saturday which should have been shipped on Monday was canceled today with a email just saying that they have canceled it with no reason at all.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> your pc is beautiful U.U



It's lacking a couple of things.
Mainly an 8 port SATA card + 5.25" HDD bay and a capture card.
Along with a shitload of 4TB harddrives.

I'll probably post a pic once it's complete.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 1, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Project Diva X for $10? What the shit? PS4 or Vita?


Wait wut o.O that's cheap af O.o

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 1, 2017)

I got this:
 
I posted a while ago that I got it but said I would post pics when I got around to it. So here you go.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 1, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I got this:
> View attachment 76968
> I posted a while ago that I got it but said I would post pics when I got around to it. So here you go.


really? awesome ^^
it your first?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> really? awesome ^^
> it your first?


Technically 3rd. 2nd that I actually own. My first first was a '96 Ford Contour, second was a '01 Mitsubishi Galant. This one is a salvage title. I had a buddy of mine buy it from auction and he fixed it up. Bought it with cash so no car payment. Its freaking dope, Sport model with lots of gingerbread. My guess is that it was a daddy's girl's first car lol. Its freaking nice.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 1, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Technically 3rd. 2nd that I actually own. My first first was a '96 Ford Contour, second was a '01 Mitsubishi Galant. This one is a salvage title. I had a buddy of mine buy it from auction and he fixed it up. Bought it with cash so no car payment. Its freaking dope, Sport model with lots of gingerbread. My guess is that it was a daddy's girl's first car lol. Its freaking nice.


it beautiful U.U


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I got this:
> View attachment 76968
> I posted a while ago that I got it but said I would post pics when I got around to it. So here you go.



Wanna race me Megane cabrio? : D



Spoiler: Glorious SSDs










Anyway, got a 32 and 64 GB PATA SSD + CMOS battery for me T20.
Going to reinstall Win 98 on the T20 (32GB SSD) and reinstall Mac OS X 10.5.8 on the 64GB.
Might install an old Linux distro on both.

The original 12GB PATA drive in the T20 died (actuator arm feels lose and mobo doesn't detect it anymore)
Not to mention that it was loud as fuck (even for a 2.5 inch PATA drive from '00)
I know, 32GB is overkill for Win98 but 16GB was just a ripoff.
Could've gotten a 64GB one (only a few quid more) but eh, 32GB is PLENTY for the Win9x games I got.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Wanna race me Megane cabrio? : D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PATA SSD lul


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> PATA SSD lul



Good luck installing a SATA SSD in an old T20 and iBook G4 ;')


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 2, 2017)

Got this 2.5" HDD Micro USB 3.0 enclosure last week, was like $7 on eBay.





Stocking up for the weekend 
@Chary Lion bars were on sale


----------



## Chary (Feb 2, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Stocking up for the weekend
> @Chary Lion bars were on sale


YES! Good choice o3o
I too, ordered some Lion bars, good timing!


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 2, 2017)

Chary said:


> YES! Good choice o3o
> I too, ordered some Lion bars, good timing!
> 
> View attachment 77036


 why from England?


----------



## Chary (Feb 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> why from England?


Was the only place on amazon that had them with free shipping. They're not sold in America, so they have to me imported.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 2, 2017)

Wouldnt they get crushed or just expire @Chary?


----------



## Chary (Feb 2, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Wouldnt they get crushed or just expire @Chary?


White chocolate has a fairly long shelf life, as with most candy. It only takes half-a-month for them to get from UK to USA, so they're fine in the interim. The seller I've been purchasing from puts them in a nice, neat box with bubble pack, so they've never arrived crushed. I was concerned that they'd melt, of all things, but I'm ordering my 4th box with absolutely no issue. (Watch that jinx me)


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 2, 2017)

Chary said:


> White chocolate has a fairly long shelf life, as with most candy. It only takes half-a-month for them to get from UK to USA, so they're fine in the interim. The seller I've been purchasing from puts them in a nice, neat box with bubble pack, so they've never arrived crushed. I was concerned that they'd melt, of all things, but I'm ordering my 4th box with absolutely no issue. (Watch that jinx me)


Inb4 someone eats them on the way


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 2, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Inb4 someone eats them on the way


*opens package*
*gets the wrappers only*


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 3, 2017)

So I'm canceling my amazon prime subscription. Sofar they have canceled orders for no reason at all, they are shipping things a week later than they should have (been stuck on " shipping now"), or are sending me collectors/ limited edition crushed smashed or damaged and now they are not sending me the preorder bonuses.

So I preordered the new Digimon game last October they sent it 2 days late and without the preorder bonus to add. I'm going to cancel all my preorders from them, except persona 5 because the take your heart edition is sold out in the stores where I live.


Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Plstic (Feb 3, 2017)

ordered a everdrive gba and mario party e reader card set.


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 3, 2017)

Got a used PS3. Looks really old, previous owner never cleaned it.
pleasedontdiepleasedontdiepleasedontdiepleasedontdiepleasedontdiepleasedontdiepleasedontdie


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 3, 2017)

So I contacted amazon and they sent me a dlc for the game but it doesn't work. I think the code is fake because it has 5 n and 3 m in a row.


Edit: they sent me a new code and It worked right away

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 4, 2017)

Wallpaper Engine on Steam; best $4.00's of my life!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2017)

Going to get FF8 (black label) and an original gameboy in a few days. Will post pics when I get them.

Also, a NES joystick:


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 4, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


>


Harry Potter: The Miliking of the Dead Cow?


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 4, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Harry Potter: The Miliking of the Dead Cow?


Eh, might as well read it, since the play won't be leaving UK anytime soon.


----------



## Chary (Feb 4, 2017)

Bought these to try, because apparently they're the "original" black and white cookie, predating the Oreo. It'll be a neat taste test!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 4, 2017)

I bought for the nes Zelda 2 the adventure of link gold cart for $20. It works great but I need to clean the shell, it has a lot of glue on it but none on the labels. 

Went to Big Al's Canada with my best friend because he wanted to go check out what they had. Anyways I ended up buy a amazon sword (it's a aquatic  plant) it was  on sale for $7,  a yellow molly (fish) on sale for $2, 2 platies(a male and a female) for $3 and 3 mystery snails (1 for my betta tank and 2 for the main tank). My nephew says one of the snail Gary( SpongeBobs snail) and the others are his brothers.
Stopped at Canadian tire to buy O'Keeffe's Working Hands. It was on sale for $8. I bought it because my knuckles keep drying out then he skin Cracks and bleed



Spoiler


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 4, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I bought for the nes Zelda 2 the adventure of link gold cart for $20. It works great but I need to clean the shell, it has a lot of glue on it but none on the labels.
> 
> Went to Big Al's Canada with my best friend because he wanted to go check out what they had. Anyways I ended up buy a amazon sword (it's a aquatic  plant) it was  on sale for $7,  a yellow molly (fish) on sale for $2, 2 platies(a male and a female) for $3 and 3 mystery snails (1 for my betta tank and 2 for the main tank). My nephew says one of the snail Gary( SpongeBobs snail) and the others are his brothers.
> Stopped at Canadian tire to buy O'Keeffe's Working Hands. It was on sale for $8. I bought it because my knuckles keep drying out then he skin Cracks and bleed
> ...


Damn, that cartridge is an awesome find!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Damn, that cartridge is an awesome find!


I got them 2 (Zelda 1 and 2) for 30 bucks together  Gold carts as well.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Damn, that cartridge is an awesome find!


Yeah I know. It was in a locked case blocked by some other games so I asked if I can see it. When I saw the price I had to buy it. At first I thought it was the legend of Zelda and not Zelda 2


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 5, 2017)

wow, nice carts.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I got them 2 (Zelda 1 and 2) for 30 bucks together  Gold carts as well.


I have a bunch of GBA and NDS cartridges, but nothing new. Just stuff from my childhood.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 5, 2017)

A week ago I got a DSlite along with Pokémon Ruby gifted to me by a friend, and I literally just got back from selling it lmao
I never took a photo, so can't post shit


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 5, 2017)

Cheat day 


Spoiler


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 6, 2017)

Got some low end ddr4 ram to fix try and fix my x99 board, ram wasnt the problem so returned


----------



## Chary (Feb 6, 2017)

It arrived! Exceptionally quickly!



 

@Shadowfied 
These ones aren't from the UK apparently (Germany this time), and arrived much sooner than advertised. These ones are even better than the ones I've tried before, which is interesting. Were the ones I got before just not as fresh, or do the ingredients change between the countries? Hmm. The wrapper is also slightly more yellow with these--I almost thought they were peanut butter flavored and not white chocolate when I first opened it! Definitely worth the purchase, and, my addiction to these expensive imported chocolates continue.


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 6, 2017)

Chary said:


> It arrived! Exceptionally quickly!
> 
> View attachment 77431
> 
> ...


Nice!!
Was eating one as you tagged me hahaha, a normal one that is..I'm not a fan of white chocolate, but I'll give them a try if I ever see them. But I take it they're pretty rare?


----------



## Chary (Feb 6, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Nice!!
> Was eating one as you tagged me hahaha, a normal one that is..I'm not a fan of white chocolate, but I'll give them a try if I ever see them. But I take it they're pretty rare?


I should hope for my sake they're not rare! But they don't stock the white chocolate ones at the overpriced import stores downtown while they do stock the normal ones. It's a shame I can't eat milk chocolate.

So...the Lion bars weren't enough for me. I went to Central Market, which is like Whole Foods on Steroids for Texans, and bought more import stuff and fresh fruit. Expensive, but very worth it.


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 6, 2017)

Chary said:


> I should hope for my sake they're not rare! But they don't stock the white chocolate ones at the overpriced import stores downtown while they do stock the normal ones. It's a shame I can't eat milk chocolate.
> 
> So...the Lion bars weren't enough for me. I went to Central Market, which is like Whole Foods on Steroids for Texans, and bought more import stuff and fresh fruit. Expensive, but very worth it.
> 
> View attachment 77435


Toblerone and Lion. Best chocolate there is!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2017)

I got a new XBOX one controller. I was tired of this USB only bulshit, and I did not want to buy a brick sized adapter.

So this Blue controller is mine now. Supports bluetooth as well.


----------



## ladypoodle (Feb 7, 2017)

My sister gifted this without me knowing...and I assume this is the repay on the Guild Wars 2 Gem Card I bought for her this afternoon.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 7, 2017)

I bought Shovel Knight (Wii U)
and super Mario 3d world


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 7, 2017)

UK Toblerone sucks now. Took away triangles rather than just increase the price. Trying to con people.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 7, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> UK Toblerone sucks now. Took away triangles rather than just increase the price. Trying to con people.


 Whats it looks like now?


----------



## x65943 (Feb 7, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Whats it looks like now?


Google toblerone, this is the first image


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2017)

Updated my ISP plan for 120mbps and unlimited data cap! Hell yes!


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 8, 2017)

Arkham Knight Premium Edition (game + all dlc).

Patched up version is apparently ok now and it was only £5, so worth a shot.


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 9, 2017)

4 AM here, just got back from a glorious concert with Lancer > Gloryhammer > Hammerfall in Denmark. Picked up 2 shirts!









Now time for a cup of tea and debug an issue on my site and then off to bed!


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 9, 2017)

I got Screamer 2 in the mail yesterday. For those that don't know, its an old PC only racing game that came out in the MS-DOS days


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 9, 2017)

page 400 and another free review mobo, now I just need a kaby lake cpu


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 10, 2017)

Got three more games in the mail. Midnight Club, VF4: Evo and Rumble Roses. Still waiting for a few more to show up


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 11, 2017)

I just got a email from amazon saying they are sorry but one of my orders is being delayed and that they r adding a 5 dollar gift card to my account as a apologie. The only thing I can think of as to why they would do this, is because I ordered the new Digimon game back in October for ps4 and they were late in shipping it

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Feb 11, 2017)

I've been spoiling myself lately.
In the past couple months I bought:

A ps2 to mod along with a hdd and a 100 pack of dvd-r.
A new xbox 360 slim to rgh. A 2tb hdd and an enclosure for it. As well as all the tools I need. I bought all the modchips a couple months ago. Oh also got a unlocked pcb for it. Had to get a knock off since the TX ones are sold out everywhere.
The Japanese limited edition persona psvita. Came with 3.50 FW lol lucked out.
A PSTV on 3.20 so I can use TN-X.
The zelda edition n64 and gba sp. As well as an EZ Flash IV and everdrive 64.
And finally I got a new external drive for my wii.

I've got tons of stuff to tinker with now


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 12, 2017)

Bought today some crickets and 2 silkworms for my leopard gecko.

At the pawn store by my house I bought  for the n64: Wave Race 64 and Shadow Man. Both were $6 each.

Bought for the nes Super Mario Bros. 3 for $15. I know that I probably could have found it cheaper but I was there and on ebay for some reason for me it keeps showing up as $30-40 + $20 for shipping as the cheapest.

I also bought for a great price Pokémon Crystal for $20.



Spoiler





















Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Feb 12, 2017)

bought a fidget cube & a psp cap for my 3ds (fuck the c-nipple)


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 12, 2017)

just got a Amazon Fire HD 8


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 13, 2017)

Just got Jet Moto 2: Championship Edition and Critical Depth in the mail.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 14, 2017)

emmanu888 said:


> Just got Jet Moto 2: Championship Edition and Critical Depth in the mail.


Wasnt aware they changed stuff in the CE/greatest hits ver
Looks like they reduced AI racers from 10 to 4, and the game runs fasters


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 14, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> Wasnt aware they changed stuff in the CE/greatest hits ver
> Looks like they reduced AI racers from 10 to 4, and the game runs fasters



Also all the tracks are unlocked from the beginning, including the Jet Moto 1 tracks.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 14, 2017)

250 GB PS3 Super Slim and Fable: The Lost Chapters (PC).


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 15, 2017)

This came in the mail. Now I can charge my OLED Vita with a regular USB charger.


Spoiler









Also I picked up these two packs for cheap. Not gonna open them, though.


Spoiler


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 15, 2017)

And two more games! Supercar Street Challenge on the PS2 and Twisted Metal Small Brawl on the PS1


----------



## xtheman (Feb 16, 2017)

Some shit I got over the past few weeks. I haven't been bothered to post them until now


 

 




I also got this from @Flame :


----------



## Depravo (Feb 16, 2017)

An elegant mixing glass. Not all cocktails are shaken.


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 16, 2017)

Just got this Miku figure <3


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 17, 2017)

Got Ecco the dolphin and tetris for the nes yesterday

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 17, 2017)

Bought the order 1886. Doesn't get the best reviews, but the setting has always looked interesting to me. Argos were selling for £9.99, so worth a shot. Also got a cheap used Soundblaster Z.


----------



## danwellby (Feb 17, 2017)

Spoiler










This good stuff 99.9% pure, Isopropyl alcohol. For contact cleaning mostly


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 17, 2017)

danwellby said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"mostly" - the rest is for you to drink


----------



## danwellby (Feb 17, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> "mostly" - the rest is for you to drink


 It would kill me, cleaning heatsink solution off and the like.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2017)

I WAITED 12 YEARS TO SEE THESE AGAIN

GIMME THEM ALL


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 20, 2017)

I went to a aquarium store the next town over from me and I bought 2 ghost shrimp. They were $1.25 each. Also bought there a Julii Cory Catfish for $5.50 for my betta tank. Going to get 2 albino Cory catfish for my brother in law tank this week and maybe some cherry shrimp to contrast the colors in his tank.

We are making plans to make a koi/ goldfish pond in his backyard sometime in spring/summer. If we actually make one is a different story.

Going to a casino tomorrow, hopefully I win something ( I never win at anything )



Spoiler


----------



## Dr. Dew (Feb 20, 2017)

Chary said:


> I should hope for my sake they're not rare! But they don't stock the white chocolate ones at the overpriced import stores downtown while they do stock the normal ones. It's a shame I can't eat milk chocolate.
> 
> So...the Lion bars weren't enough for me. I went to Central Market, which is like Whole Foods on Steroids for Texans, and bought more import stuff and fresh fruit. Expensive, but very worth it.
> 
> View attachment 77435


lol whole foods is from Texas... Austin specifically


----------



## Pokem (Feb 20, 2017)

recently pre-ordered Danganronpa V3 Limited Edition for the PS Vita


----------



## Chary (Feb 20, 2017)

Dr. Dew said:


> lol whole foods is from Texas... Austin specifically


Wow, really? So both prissy organic food stores are from Austin? Should've expected that from that hipster city.


----------



## Dr. Dew (Feb 20, 2017)

Chary said:


> Wow, really? So both prissy organic food stores are from Austin? Should've expected that from that hipster city.


Central Market is owned by HEB which are headquartered in San Antonio but yes Whole Foods is from Austin. We aren't so bad haha


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 20, 2017)

I can finally stop using slow af network speeds for transferring VC .cias, themes and shit
Yay for my pops taking my other 2 microSD adapters with him to Mexico City.
50 pesos well spent


----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 21, 2017)

I got football manager 2017 on pc w00t!


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 21, 2017)

Fanservice the game!  (My first Play-Asia order - arrived after a month, posted from Singapore...sheesh.)  Didn't know that it came with a soundtrack cd.  That is awesome, weirdly.  The music is intense in this game.



Spoiler


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 21, 2017)

Twin Mill III dlc for Rocket League.


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I WAITED 12 YEARS TO SEE THESE AGAIN
> 
> GIMME THEM ALL



I'm more of a fan of the ketchup ones!  (Also, yum...I remember seeing them at my local ice rink.)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 23, 2017)

Spoiler: boooooooooooooooks


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 23, 2017)

Just set up a monthly payment to pay a small debt I have (due to a previous ISP I had a contract). I seriously do not want my credit score ruined so anything that I can to avoid it, I will.

In terms of stuff I actually bought for my hobby:
- Zelda: Majora's Mask (3DS)
- Zelda: Ocarina of Time (3DS)

Thinking about buying Ace Combat Legacy+ for my collection.

For anyone thinking to get a loan, if you can


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2017)

Somebody ,not a long time ago, bought me To The Moon.
Then a random friend bought me Portal.

So many great games. @[email protected]


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bought for my sisters aquarium 2 albino Cory cat fish. They were $3 each and also bought for her some ghost shrimp because she liked mine so much. I bought them at big al's Canada , it was 10 for $5. the 2 that I got from Petsmart  cost me $2.50. When I got home they actually gave me 5 extra, so I took some for me.

I bought for myself a Hi-fin peppered cory catfish for $4 and finally found a lid for my betta tank. So I got that for $10. 

Now I need to find someone that wants/can take 2 fancy goldfish and 2 comet goldfish. The goldfish are  big, fat and the hog all the food when the fish are being feed and they ate most of her shrimp. From the 10 I put in her tank only 3 are still there.

Also been hunting for Gameboy games haven't really found anything I don't have.

Oh and I told a old lady off on the bus

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2017)

New aquisitions. Also got Saint Row IV and Walpaper Engine on Steam.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 24, 2017)

Ahwwww yehhhh


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 24, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Ahwwww yehhhh


There are a few units near me for 50ish EUR. I wanted one, but no money for it ATM x.x

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 24, 2017)

Yay me!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> Ahwwww yehhhh


How...?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 24, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> *snip*
> 
> How...?



By being a good qt lil shota.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> View attachment 79345 Yay me!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> How...?


Those glasses are similar to mine.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 24, 2017)

I bought a new TV 4k and PS4 Pro (to replace both my dead hdtv and normal PS4).
I wonder how UHD and HDR will look like.

I'll get my TV tomorrow, and receive the PS4 in a week (after I received Horizon)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2017)

Cyan said:


> I bought a new TV 4k and PS4 Pro (to replace both my dead hdtv and normal PS4).
> I wonder how UHD and HDR will look like.
> 
> I'll get my TV tomorrow, and receive the PS4 in a week (after I received Horizon)


Holy crap. I wish i had 4k TV myself. [I have old Sony TV from 2008?] 
Have fun :3


----------



## Patxinco (Feb 24, 2017)

Today arrived a new battery i bought 1 month ago for mi WiiU pad, from 1500mah > 3600mah
https://www.amazon.es/dp/0285194488/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_2dkSyb06A061A

Link, my body is ready!!!


----------



## Cyan (Feb 24, 2017)

I didn't plan to get one, but my PS4 and TV died last week 
HDMI port fried on both.
I thought it was the (forced) time to upgrade
I hope the new one won't die.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 24, 2017)

Cyan said:


> I didn't plan to get one, but my PS4 and TV died last week
> HDMI port fried on both.


Power surge...?


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 24, 2017)

I recently got a *Wii U kiosk* and a friend gave me a working xbox360(2009 build) white 20gb model with 10 games and 2 controllers + power/connections. good games for it to


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2017)

Cyan said:


> I didn't plan to get one, but my PS4 and TV died last week
> HDMI port fried on both.
> I thought it was the (forced) time to upgrade


That sucks... Power outage or PS4 decided to "attack"?


----------



## Cyan (Feb 24, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Power surge...?


possibly, or maybe the fault to the PC who died and fried connected devices (hdmi tv to get dual screen, and ps4 connected to the same fried hdmi)
I don't know if my PSVR is dead too, I need to wait for the new PS4 to test it.

or the TV fried the PC.... well, I'll never know the cause. I know the result u_u
dead PC, TV, PS4, possibly PSVR, possibly PC HDDs and all my data.


----------



## Robert McCoy (Feb 24, 2017)

Recently got a transparent jungle green n64 with expansion pak and a knock off controller pak. With it I bought Pokemon Stadium, Resident Evil 2, and Diddy Kong racing. I bought an everdrive 64 but that hasn't shipped yet. Also recently got a ps4 slim just for the sake of KH 2.8 and III, Final Fantasy XV. And I bought a new laptop with a GeForce GTX 950 graphics card. Needless to say I'm thankful for my tax refund lol.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 25, 2017)

Intel Core i5-6500 
ASUS Z170-A
Kingston Memory DDR4 8gb


----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 25, 2017)

Logan97 said:


> Intel Core i5-6500
> ASUS Z170-A
> Kingston Memory DDR4 8gb


Very nice!


----------



## Knucklesfan (Feb 25, 2017)

A nintendo Switch! I found it in a dumpster behind my house!  (jk  nobody leaves those things just sitting around.)


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 25, 2017)

Gravity Rush 2. It's £40+ everywhere else. GAME actually had something for a better price than others, these are dark times


----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 25, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Gravity Rush 2. It's £40+ everywhere else. GAME actually had something for a better price than others, these are dark times


Occasionally they are cheap for stuff but it's that few and far between.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 26, 2017)

Picked up today some guacamole doritos to try them because I've never had them before and they are really good.

Also picked up yesterday mortal kombat 3 for Gameboy at my local pawnshop for $7.



Spoiler














Also here are some pictures of the fish and shrimp i got the other day



Spoiler














Going to buy another 8gb of ram for my pc and a gtx 1050ti 4gb for it my next pay or maybe I'll wait for my tax return and get a better graphics card, then I can finally return to the pc master race


----------



## nxwing (Feb 26, 2017)

Am I part of the cool kids club now?





I've always wanted Wallpaper Engine so I bought it and Tales of Symphonia was 75% off so I grabbed it as well.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Feb 26, 2017)

I forgot to turn off auto renewal so Sony 'bought' $60 12 month subscription on my behalf... $60 I fucking need. Gotta cancel in the morning.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 26, 2017)

OK so I was on ebay looking up super famicom games and I put a bid on dragon quest 3 (it was $7.50)for it. Well after I won the game I realized I already had it CIB. So now I have a CIB and a loose cart of Dragon Quest 3 . Going to see how much I can get for the loose copy of the game at my local retro game store. It's not a lot but hopefully I can get what I spent on ebay for it.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 26, 2017)

Headphones.


----------



## iAqua (Feb 26, 2017)

MSI GAMING X GTX 1060 6GB




Should come this week!


----------



## Jayro (Feb 27, 2017)

*Super Smash Bros BRAWL for $1 at Goodwill, flawless disc.*

No official case though, it was in a Blockbuster Video DVD case... But what a treasure to find while rummaging the DVD bin!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 27, 2017)

Bought on ebay for the super Famicom dragon quest 1 and 2 and also bought for it Kawa no Nushi Tsuri 2, basically legend of the river fish 2. Both were $6.50

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 27, 2017)

£2 because it was cool.

Also a bunch of books, including a really nice machinist/engineering handbook from 1915 but they were a bit damp and so are drying right now.


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 27, 2017)

In B4 all the "I gutz BotW zurlda!" or "Swiznitch" posts....


----------



## duwen (Feb 27, 2017)

I went to the 'RetroCollect' event in Doncaster, UK, this weekend and picked up this little lot...


----------



## VzUh (Feb 27, 2017)

one of these (first online buy)


----------



## DarkGabbz (Feb 27, 2017)

(i paid 39€)


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 27, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> View attachment 79791View attachment 79792 (i paid 39€)



I don't even have an Xbox one and want that controller. It's so nice, but £50 .


----------



## DarkGabbz (Feb 27, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> I don't even have an Xbox one and want that controller. It's so nice, but £50 .


I had a 25€ gamestop gift card laying around so i used that to get the controller for 39.99€.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 28, 2017)

Bought at my local pawn store 2 Korn cds, a dollar each, jurassic park for the Genesis for $4, Mortal Kombat 2 for $8 and Gauntlet for the Nes for $10



Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 28, 2017)

Welp, Comcast upped their prices on me so I decided to switch to ATT. Going from $85 a month for 75mbps to $60 a month for 100mbps.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 1, 2017)

Cutting edge, as usual.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Mar 1, 2017)

A moto g4 play smartphone, brand new and even got it unlocked, for all of 50 bucks


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2017)

duwen said:


> I went to the 'RetroCollect' event in Doncaster, UK, this weekend and picked up this little lot...


PS2 Version of MvC2?  Ew.


Still, that's a pretty good haul.  I've always liked out-of-region SNES/Super Famicom games.


----------



## duwen (Mar 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> PS2 Version of MvC2?  Ew.
> 
> 
> Still, that's a pretty good haul.  I've always liked out-of-region SNES/Super Famicom games.



Let's just say it's not the only version of MvC2 that I own 

As for out-of-region SNES/SFC - I've got over 100 SNES/SFC carts and at least 75% of them are Japanese SFC carts.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 2, 2017)

Ahw yehhh.

Gotten meself a roadbox for me car!!





And gotten Bioshock the collection yesterday.


Spoiler: to bad no steelcase ;/


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 2, 2017)

Got a 10Ah powerbank. It has quick charge which is nice, but it makes noises when I use that feature.



Armadillo said:


> Headphones.


You have got to be shitting me.
That packaging looks worse than $10 earphones from China.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 2, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> View attachment 80123


You imported the PAL version?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 2, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You imported the PAL version?


I'm in europe dude.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 2, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'm in europe dude.


That 'xplains it. Is that the UK version of the game or Spanish/Portuguese?


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 2, 2017)

Picked up a Chinese Everdrive SNES.  Should be fun to play almost all games on official hardware!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 2, 2017)

Stuff coming tomorrow or the day after:

Nintendo Switch (Grey)
Nintendo Switch Pro Controller
The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild (WiiU + Switch) - Standard Edition
The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild - Limited Edition (x2)
Plan on getting Bomberman R later 'cause Zelda will be the only game I'll be gaming on the NS.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 2, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Stuff coming tomorrow or the day after:
> 
> Nintendo Switch (Grey)
> Nintendo Switch Pro Controller
> ...


To how much does that add up?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 2, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> To how much does that add up?


Switch Console - £198.50
Switch Pro Controller - £5.76 (used Amazon vouchers I got and sold the Switch Premiere merch to cover the cost)
Zelda:BotW - Switch £19.76 (Amazon vouchers) / WiiU £30.00
Zelda:BotW LE - £79.85 each


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 2, 2017)

Duo8 said:


> Got a 10Ah powerbank. It has quick charge which is nice, but it makes noises when I use that feature.
> 
> 
> You have got to be shitting me.
> That packaging looks worse than $10 earphones from China.



What's wrong with it?

It's perfectly adequate and does the job. Padded bag for the headphones, shaped cardboard underneath to hold them in place, manual etc under that.

I'd rather the money went into the headphones instead of unneeded excessive packaging.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 2, 2017)

Bought a 64gb SD card on amazon for my wii u (damn phone).  I've decided to finally hack it
And once I get a switch I'll give it to my nephew.

Also going to go to Walmart buy my work after work because they start stocking the new games at about 10pm so hopefully I can get a switch 
Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## aljpn91 (Mar 2, 2017)

you're hacking your wife or the 64gb sd?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 2, 2017)

aljpn91 said:


> you're hacking your wife or the 64gb sd?


Fucking phone. I wrote wii u and it changed it to wife

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 3, 2017)

this is what i bought today


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 3, 2017)

The package is complete.


Spoiler


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 3, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> The package is complete.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


looking good man, nice accessories.

i really want a glass screen protector, because i don't want the screen to get scratches/crack just in case i drop it.

and the case you got looks great, where did you get it? i may need one too


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 3, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> and the case you got looks great, where did you get it? i may need one too


I got it from Amazon.

Edit: Welp, I failed to apply the screen protector properly. It's useless now.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 3, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I got it from Amazon.
> 
> Edit: Welp, I failed to apply the screen protector properly. It's useless now.


damn, i always waste some screen protectors as well, but it happens more with the normal plastic ones.

with the glass sp's i waste less, it's just that even when there's a single particle of dust ,i have to lift the glass sp just in order to get that dust particle out, because I'm ocd about it haha.

but i wonder if a sp/ glass sp is even needed.

for my Nexus 6p i used to use a glass sp but atm. i use nothing on it just a case , since it has a gorilla glass 4 I'm not worrying too much about it.


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 3, 2017)

+ BotW


----------



## nero99 (Mar 3, 2017)

An Xbox 1, limited edition black new 3ds from Black Friday, new work boots, a 50 inch 4K tv, a gtx 1060 6gb, birthday gifts for my little 2 year old girl, a 128gb micro ad card, 3tb worth of ssds


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 3, 2017)

So my 64gb SD card came today. Will be hacking my wii u and going to buy a vc ds game to use haxchi, later after work. Next week me and a friend will be looking for a switch each and I'll probably pick up Zelda for it even though I'll be playing the wii u version for now. 

Also bought on ebay Breath Of Fire 2 for super Famicom it was $9.50 CDN shipped. 

So right now I'm waiting for dragon quest 1 and 2, another dragon quest 3, super Famicom version of legend of the river king 2 and breath of fire 2

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## aljpn91 (Mar 3, 2017)

not getting a swiitch U anytime soon


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2017)

switch + zelda + just dance.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 4, 2017)

I got my Nintendo Switch today thanks to GBAtemp. 

Costello wasn't able to get a preorder, so he sent me the money and I picked one up at a local store. The stores around here (college town) sold out completely through pre-orders when I checked around - so I thought that I was out of luck.

Luckily I just started a new job in a small town an hour away, and interest there is low enough that I was able to nab one pretty easily. (there were 4 other ones sitting on the shelf)




(if I look tired, it's because I worked 12 hour shifts for the past 3 days.)

Against everyone's better judgement, I also picked up 1,2 Switch. I wanted to own a switch game, and I already have Zelda for the WiiU.




It was a bad decision. My roommates and I are already over 1,2 Switch (the gameplay is really bad at best, and a cringe fest all around.)

The Switch itself is really awesome, and I can't wait for Splatoon 2 and Mario Odyssey to come out.

Thanks to everyone here who keeps this community thriving, and to all of those who took time out of their day to watch my Tempmas video (and everyone else's) a few months back.

Cheers mates


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I got my Nintendo Switch today thanks to GBAtemp.
> 
> Costello wasn't able to get a preorder, so he sent me the money and I picked one up at a local store. The stores around here (college town) sold out completely through pre-orders when I checked around - so I thought that I was out of luck.
> 
> ...


You deserved it my friend 
Have fun!


----------



## cheuble (Mar 4, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 4, 2017)

Cat noir ring and Cat noir shirts!
Along with a SATA 3 cable.

I'll post a pic in Temper pics of it <З


----------



## Depravo (Mar 4, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


>


You got an upside down one. Take it back to the store for a refund.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 4, 2017)

two more fire tv sticks, echo dot (gift), and a 128GB ssd to replace old pata drive


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 4, 2017)

Got my 64gb SD card for my WII U, bought big brain academy on the eshop and have been playing Zelda BOTW

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Depravo (Mar 4, 2017)

More booze.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 6, 2017)

Bought a 3 foot extension cable so I could finally put my aquarium light on top of it. It was 3 dollars. 

I was at the dollar store today and I saw they had some Skylander mini figures so I bought 2 packs of them they are $4 each.

And finally I bought a 2ds for my nephews birthday next week. It was a used one but it looks brand new. Got him a red one so that he and his brother wouldn't fight about which one is theres ( his brother has a blue one).I bought it at ebgames.  It's was $89.99 but with my platinum card it was $80.99 (10% off) and I got the 2 years warranty on it for $20. So the system and the warranty was just under $115. Just finished hacking it and installing games on it. I had an extra 16 gig memory card so that's what I put in the 2DS. It is more than enough for him.

Also preordered  shadow of war for ps4 on amazon



Spoiler


----------



## Lucar (Mar 6, 2017)

Got a switch and BoTW.




Don't normally swear when I'm not angry but HOLY SHIT is Breath of the Wild AMAZING.


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 8, 2017)

Yesterday i got a Devastator II keyboard and mouse, Jet Moto and Jet Moto 2, Star and Marco's Guide to Mastering Every Dimensions and today i got a t-shirt


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bought  on ebay mother 2 for $6

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## driverdis (Mar 8, 2017)

I got a Nintendo Switch,TLoZ: Breath of the Wild for Switch, silicone joycon grips, Switch hybrid cover,Switch Pro Controller, and a 200GB Sandisk UHS-I MicroSD to use on my Switch (arrives Thursday)


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Mar 8, 2017)

.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 8, 2017)

Depravo said:


> More booze.



You should try Absthof's Absinth 66.
20 quid per half a liter here in Germany.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 8, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> You should try Absthof's Absinth 66.
> 20 quid per half a liter here in Germany.


I haven't tried this one yet. I was too hungover when it arrived.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 9, 2017)

So I did it again and bid on 2 different auctions for the sames game (chrono trigger sfc) with out realizing it and won both. 1 was $5 and the other was about $6. So I'm going to keep the one that's in better condition and sell the other at my local retro game store. Hopefully I'll get at least  $10 for it.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 10, 2017)

Duracell 2500mah precharged lsd batteries. USB soundcard is for my modmic. Mic input on sbz is not great and wasn't on onboard either. USB adapter apparently works really well with it, so giving it a shot.







Boring thumb screws







Saving the best for last. MONKEH!


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2017)

Someone else's holiday snaps. In this case my great grandfather's, from Iraq, in 1944 (and various ones the world over about 20 years either side, also if people thought talking about food and your pets, and taking photos thereof, was a modern phenomenon then it is not).


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 10, 2017)

Just snagged a 16 gb ddr4 ram for 9.42


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Logan97 said:


> Just snagged a 16 gb ddr4 ram for 9.42


https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00TY6A1LY/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all
just launched account, shipping from korea, 1-2 month shipping time
looks like a scammer to me


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 10, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00TY6A1LY/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all
> just launched account, shipping from korea, 1-2 month shipping time
> looks like a scammer to me


I already have a backup plan just incase Joe   I'm about to get a 16 gb DDR4 for 70 anyway


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 10, 2017)

Well, I'll take recently as within two weeks.
So... I ordered Airship Q from Japan, which arrived yesterday.


Spoiler











After that I ordered Super Robot Wars V for the Vita, which has not arrive yet. 
Later that same week I pre-ordered Ys Origins (the physical version for the vita).
Today, I just ordered Dokuro for the vita (physical version) and the Limited Edition of the Japanese Neptunia Rebirth 3.


In total 5 games all for the Vita:

- Airship Q
- Super Robot Wars V
- Ys Origins
- Dokuro
- Shin Jijigen Game Neptune Re;Birth 3 V Century


----------



## Depravo (Mar 11, 2017)

Starring TV's Bendydick Crumblewank.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 11, 2017)

Bought at Toys r us a Elite Ghost Roaster skylander for my nephew. It was $10. Bought at my local pawn shop for the Nes Ghost 'N Goblins for $10 and Rampage for $15



Spoiler


----------



## ladypoodle (Mar 12, 2017)

Having lack of sleep because of stress from family and job hunting woes, though spotted this on the shelf alone







And also purchased it because it's been on my wishlist for so long ;n;


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 12, 2017)

Finally made the jump and got an used Wii U.  Could have gotten a better deal on Kijii with games included, but I rather deal with an actual store (EBGames) than people selling it...

Played about 10 minutes of Breath of the Wild after hacking it.  It is amazing to see the world of Hyrule in a new light, even though this incarnation of Link died by falling off a tower!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 13, 2017)

Bought 8 tickets for Ripley's Aquarium. Going there Thursday. Paid almost $250. so it was 1 ticket for me, 3 tickets for my sister her husband and my nephew, 1 for my grandma and 3 for my uncle for him his wife and son.

Bought my nephew a cheap red silicon skin/case for his 2ds because that's what he wanted it's was about $3 on ebay.
And bought Final Fantasy 5 for the SFC it was $10 on ebay. So I have 8 super famicom games coming hopefully this month (I usually get orders in from Japan in a week or 2). 2 of them I have to see how much I would get for them from my local retro game store (I want at least $10 each) because I bought without realizing I had them already.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## migles (Mar 13, 2017)

The first part of my build arrived, sadly amazon didn't ship everything together
 

My mother bitched a bit but she fails to understand that now she can be sure I can't do drugs or alcohol


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 13, 2017)

A guy at a car boot sale sold me a portable light box for £8 as apparently it was too much of a faff to set up (two bits of velcro and folds out of a bag it comes as). Found the same thing on ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portable-...225879?hash=item2cbb7f0957:g:ZUIAAOSwXYtYwCG3


 
Images straight out of auto mode the camera (albeit in lower res than I usually shoot).

 
and after pretending I am shooting a 90s music video
 

For the inner sheets I may have to do something disgusting though and use an iron...


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 15, 2017)

Had a couple things arrive this week that I've been waiting for. Zelda: collectors edition guide. even with a map to all those damn seeds omg I'll be busy for at least a year.
And something I've been really excited for showed up yesterday, the Analogue Nt Mini. It will never replace my original systems, but boy does it try.





My Analogue Nt Mini Pic Gallery, Click *Here*

edit: Here is a video discussing the Analogue Nt Mini for anyone interested


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 17, 2017)

Nothing too interesting this time .

120mm fan, pwm extension cable. Powered pwm splitter. Bike chain.







Plastic box. Supposed to be for food, but mine is going to hold my ever growing collection of screwdrivers.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 18, 2017)

I got some gin for a change.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 18, 2017)

My beast  6700k+gtx1070 500ssd, 16gb ram  I'M PC GAMER NOW!

















Inviato dal mio VIE-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 18, 2017)

Great movie


----------



## supergamer368 (Mar 18, 2017)

A big cheese pizza. It's very good


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 19, 2017)

Finally tracked down a physical copy of Breath of the Wild for the Wii U.  Honestly...what the fuck, Nintendo?  Not everyone has an extra $543 to drop on a new console and a game.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 19, 2017)

My birthday present.  You can't tell, but Thunderball (the one where Austin Powers got most of their material from) is on the TV in the background. The Beetlejuice DVD underneath was a Valentine's day gift btw.


----------



## ladypoodle (Mar 20, 2017)

Saving up the rest for the upcoming convention next month this is my last purchase


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 22, 2017)

Got a PCMCIA USB 2.0 card for me T20 Win 98 lappy and 4 HDMI elbow connectors.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hopefully you have the ethernet option with that. Probably of no use now as you have USB but if you were collecting old PCMCIA crap you could have had some of my old PCMCIA ethernet adapters
 

Speaking of legacy ports a local computer shop was offloading https://www.amazon.de/LogiLink-UA00...008UG6CPS/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8 for next to nothing so I have some gameport controller action going on. Sadly it is not yet working properly with my microsoft pad from a few weeks back, though I should probably fire up one of the 8 or so legacy machines + laptops I just pulled out of the attic and on one of those first. Making do with the buttons of my old Tiny (as in the computer company) joystick which is the same as http://szamitastechnika.vatera.hu/s...lvaso_joystick_tv_jatek_panel_2457536651.html but in white.
That said if it works the way I think it does I might have to go back as that could make for some nice interface things rather than messing with arduinos and teensy++ family chips.

and if we are going for true legacy crap then one of my parts bin finds was a boxed and still shrink wrapped intel pro 1000 f so as to have a legacy fibre ethernet card. 
http://ep.yimg.com/ay/alan-fm/hp-intel-pro1000-f-server-adapter-card-pwla8490sx-14.gif


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 22, 2017)

Bought Lego world's for ps4. It was $24 on amazon with prime. Also bought a new hdmi capture card. It's supposed to capture upto 4k. I paid $90 for it, so I really doubt it will.

I bought it to upgrade from my component cable capture card. It was a aver media dark crystal HD and it would only work with there capture program and would record to a weird format. I need to have a old version of Sony Vegas to work with the format (.ts)or use their crappy editing program.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 22, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Hopefully you have the ethernet option with that. Probably of no use now as you have USB but if you were collecting old PCMCIA crap you could have had some of my old PCMCIA ethernet adapters
> View attachment 82118
> 
> Speaking of legacy ports a local computer shop was offloading https://www.amazon.de/LogiLink-UA00...008UG6CPS/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8 for next to nothing so I have some gameport controller action going on. Sadly it is not yet working properly with my microsoft pad from a few weeks back, though I should probably fire up one of the 8 or so legacy machines + laptops I just pulled out of the attic and on one of those first. Making do with the buttons of my old Tiny (as in the computer company) joystick which is the same as http://szamitastechnika.vatera.hu/s...lvaso_joystick_tv_jatek_panel_2457536651.html but in white.
> ...



Well, I got this old T20 lappy that I already bought a mini PCI ethernet card for.
The WLAN card is basically purely for quick downloading of files.
Games that I got on there are stored on me server so FTPing it via LAN is the better option ;p

I'm mainly using it for old Win 9x games that won't run on modern Windows.


----------



## Snitzle (Mar 23, 2017)

Recently I bought books 1 - 17 of Shaman King, Nier Automatta, Pre-ordered the PS4 Kingdom Hearts collection and am buying a set of electronic drums and a monitor soon. Very excited for my new purchases!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 26, 2017)

Going to see how this turns out...


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 26, 2017)

R4 Gold Pro (came inside a Dual Core box).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 28, 2017)

Bought 2 aquatic plants(anubais Nana and a Java fern) and some gorilla super glue gel to glue them to some drift wood, that I have yet to buy. Cost me a $11 on ebay for the plants

Bought on amazon from zilla terrarium liner for my leopard gecko. it's basically a felt carpet substrate for the tank. It was $5.77. Bought some crickets for her.

Bought some shrimp pellets for my 2 Cory catfish, but the shrimp I have in the tank also eat it.

Bought 2 mountain dew Kickstart 1 black cherry (currently drinking it) and the other fruit punch. Also bought by mistake doritos  spicy nacho when I wanted BBQ( still going to eat then)




Spoiler



















Pic's of my leopard gecko



Spoiler


----------



## Chary (Mar 28, 2017)

I went on a sort of Amazon spree...


----------



## Red9419 (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't even have a PS4 lmao i just wanted the steelbook. 10/10 would buy again


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Glass for my switch 2 pack


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2017)

Gotten a 1 GB DDR RAM stick for me iBook G4.
Finally that thing has 1.5 GB of RAM!


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 30, 2017)

And it wasn't the one with the giant gaps in between


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 31, 2017)

Paid less than 100 dollars for 8 pairs of brand new jeans. What a steal. This new clothes store is really nice.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2017)

kingdom hearts 1.5+2.5 and Persona 5


Spoiler


----------



## SahierKHLover (Mar 31, 2017)

all I did was buy a friend some mini chocolates


----------



## Depravo (Mar 31, 2017)

I think it's fair to say a pattern is emerging.






I only bought it because I like the colour.


----------



## Issac (Mar 31, 2017)

Depravo said:


> I think it's fair to say a pattern is emerging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks yummy as heck. Give it to me! 

I recently bought tickets to GitS. Starts in 15 minutes!


----------



## Depravo (Mar 31, 2017)

Issac said:


> That looks yummy as heck. Give it to me!


It's really nice. Sweet. I'm already on my second glass on the rocks. Gonna try it in a martini next. I love Fridays.


----------



## Issac (Mar 31, 2017)

Because ppl likes pictures. 

Dep, does it have any similarities to Jägermeister tastewise?


----------



## Depravo (Mar 31, 2017)

Issac said:


> Dep, does it have any similarities to Jägermeister tastewise?


I was just discussing this with a work mate (I'm not drinking at work). It's hard for me to compare it to Jägermeister because I've only tried Jägermeister on a couple of occasions and I was already blitheringly drunk by that point. However, reviews seem to say it's like Jägermeister but smoother. And stronger.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2017)

A nice new jacket, and a soldering kit.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 1, 2017)

Preordered the Destiny 2 frontier edition for ps4, bought a new condenser mic on amazon, bought some cans of monster (3 of them), a lot of junk food at bulk barns and some light bulbs at Canadian tire because the were cheap (99 cents for 3)


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 1, 2017)

Got a new Hifonics Zeus series 4channel amp.
1.6 KW in total.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Got a new Hifonics Zeus series 4channel amp.
> 1.6 KW in total.


Ooooh, fancy. I had a 1200W Zeus Monoblock for a bit ages ago, but I ended up blowing 2 of the mosfets in it  Ended up giving it to my little brother lol.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 1, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Ooooh, fancy. I had a 1200W Zeus Monoblock for a bit ages ago, but I ended up blowing 2 of the mosfets in it  Ended up giving it to my little brother lol.



Power of the gods!

Yeh, the old one I have is fucked, powercap prolly blew it up idk.
Perfect time to invest in a better non modded one ;p


----------



## ladypoodle (Apr 2, 2017)

This is the _last time_ I'm gonna buy, I swear...


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 3, 2017)

Issac said:


> View attachment 83012
> Because ppl likes pictures.
> 
> Dep, does it have any similarities to Jägermeister tastewise?


ayy I saw ghost in the shell too yesterday, didn't like it tho


----------



## BunnyHops (Apr 3, 2017)

ladypoodle said:


> This is the _last time_ I'm gonna buy, I swear...



That's what they always say.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> ayy I saw ghost in the shell too yesterday, didn't like it tho


i saw it on saturday


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 3, 2017)

I possibly got a puppy. I'm going to the guys house later to see

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 3, 2017)

Kablaaaaaaaam!


----------



## cvskid (Apr 3, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What's  the big deal is just a 250GB storage, is not like 2 TB But the price is nice.
> 
> What exactly does it work with, game consoles like ps3/ps4? Cause i mean if it does, i would need a new one since the games are so damn big in file size and updates
> 
> ...


How is the joystick in the qanba drone? All i hear from people who mostly use sanwa is that the joystick feels a little loose compared to a sanwa jlf joystick.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 3, 2017)

My new puppy his name is Oreo



Spoiler















Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2017)

disgaea 5 for ps4


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 4, 2017)

Persona 5 just came in along with my hdmi capture card, but I can't  play with them until almost 4



Spoiler


----------



## FLjavi (Apr 4, 2017)

Fightcade for PC! Even though its a free arcade game service, I just love being able to play SF3: 3rd Strike on it so easily!


----------



## cvskid (Apr 4, 2017)

FLjavi said:


> Fightcade for PC! Even though its a free arcade game service, I just love being able to play SF3: 3rd Strike on it so easily!


http://shoryuken.com/2017/03/09/lat...-shows-newest-version-is-close-to-completion/


----------



## FLjavi (Apr 4, 2017)

Cool, thx for that article!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 4, 2017)

Ordered a waffle iron, some new pillows, and a replacement charger for my Surface Book from Amazon.

And then I ordered an Athlon x4 760k for my work desktop, to replace the shitty A6 6400k in it.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 5, 2017)

Welp, after me cat horribly fucking wrecked me old screen and then went on a mad rampage towards the other cats and got him self 2 hours of dark solitary confinement for 2 hours as punishment, I bought meself a new television.

NO CAT YOU CAN NOT FUCKING WRECK THIS ONE AS WELL!

It's an Akai 22" LED telly.

1080p, 2 HDMI, 1 Component, 1 composite, 1 scart and USB.
Think there's some other useless shit I'll never use but the 2 HDMI ports and the component will be used occasionally.



Spoiler: cba to take a pic now but here's a default picture


----------



## Todderbert (Apr 5, 2017)

Picked up a few games.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 5, 2017)

so i bought a dog crate on amazon for my puppy it was $30 but with my prime i got 20% off so it was was $24, also bought for me a phantom power supply for the mic i bought this week because mine decided to die the day before i got the mic, it was $25. I bought a custom pet tag on a site call premier tags for my puppy Oreo. Its a Chromed Brass Bone shaped pet id tag. paid $7.99 and its free shipping in Canada.

I got Oreo a Vet appointment for this weekend. He needs his 1st shot and to get dewormed. so that will be about $150(don't know if theres tax or not) also Bought a dog license with my city for him to be legal it was $33


----------



## ladypoodle (Apr 6, 2017)

I didn't get a job sadly, but bought this to soothe my failure.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 8, 2017)

Bought a dog leash for oreo, 3 dragon head show guppies, 3 sword tail fish for my sisters tank and a clown pleco for my tank In my room (going to upgrade to a bigger one this week).

The best thing I got was a sweater My sister gave me for oreo (my puppy). She still has to do the hems on it, cut a spot for him to be able to pee with it on and a hole for his tail to go through.



Spoiler









 lol she made it from a thick long sock

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 8, 2017)

65 minute porn video.


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 8, 2017)

Got a new job as a property admin in training at a local mall.  Quite interesting but people expect me to be at work 6 days a week, which leaves like no time for groceries and personal time.

In gaming news, finally got my nfc tags.  I now have a full set of amiibo cards for Breath of the Wild.  (No more grinding for stuff!  (And I want my fierce deity set...)


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 8, 2017)

NFC stickers just came in, so now I access all those amiibo specific rewards in BotW.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 8, 2017)

I forgot also bought a lava lamp at walmart.



Spoiler



it's still warming up






Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 8, 2017)

Got a brand new PS4 last week, a new LED TV and a Pokemon bank subscription

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ladypoodle (Apr 11, 2017)

Gonna prep my stuffs for this weekend, not going to be around the net so hopefully that might ease my disappointments (and depression)


----------



## Issac (Apr 11, 2017)

I got one tooth less. Had to pull out one of my wisdom teeth and I was scared and nervous for weeks. But the experience was not at all what I expected.


Spoiler: The experience



First I got to take something called a "Panorama X-ray" of my jaw, and this was one amazing picture! They showed me what everything was in the X-ray: my sinuses, teeth and roots (obviously), hyoid bone, carotid artery and so on. They even let me snap a picture of it with my phone!  (Now I have X-rays of my jaw and my left hand!)

Then I got two shots of local numbing stuff, one in the gums and one in the roof of the mouth. Here we don't get that fun anaesthetics that makes you high, only that local pain reliever / numbing stuff.
Waited for a couple of minutes, talking with my awesome dentist to let the shots take effect.
Then we proceeded to the pulling... and he was so calm and explained everything while he was doing it, I was still nervous but it didn't feel bad at all, and one minute later it was over. I almost didn't notice that he had started.

Got a gauze to put in my mouth, and a bill to pay. And that was that!



Dental care is still expensive in Sweden, if you compare it to the regular health care that is almost free (paid for mostly by taxes).
Health care is like 100 SEK for a visit to the nurse, and 300 SEK for a visit to a doctor (that's like $11 and $33). This dental visit was 650 SEK for the X-ray, and 1500 SEK for the extraction. That's a total of $236... And that's considered expensive here


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Got a new car insurance after me previous one kept scamming me.
"your rates will go down when you're 23!"
"your rates will go down when you're no longer a rookie driver!"
"your rates will go down when you've got 5 damage free years!"
YET I'M STILL PAYING FUCKING PREMIUM AND GET TO PAY MORE EVERY YEAR!
"But you got a cabrio and those are prone to theft"

fucking bullshit.

Anyway, switched car insurance.
Went from 50 quid a month to 18 quid a month.
And I'm even more insured then previously ;')


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2017)

orderd a playstation TV


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2017)

Better late than never.


----------



## Todderbert (Apr 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Better late than never.


Nice game. Will get one day.

I picked up various games I wanted for my collection this week.  Pretty happy with the results:


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Nice game. Will get one day.
> 
> I picked up various games I wanted for my collection this week.  Pretty happy with the results:


Nice pickup!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 13, 2017)

Got a bunch of new striped OTK socks.
About time I got new ones ;')


----------



## Flame (Apr 13, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Got a bunch of new striped OTK socks.
> About time I got new ones ;')



*searches what "striped OTK socks" is*





*deletes history*


----------



## lexluth0r (Apr 13, 2017)

A 4tb USB hdd for my media server


----------



## Depravo (Apr 13, 2017)

Some retainers for my piercings until after the operation. I only needed 6. Bought 400. I'm mad, me.







Also, 6 martini glasses. I'm enjoying a Gibson in one of them right now.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 13, 2017)

Depravo said:


> Some retainers for my piercings until after the operation. I only needed 6. Bought 400. I'm mad, me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I legit thought it was crystal meth for a second.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 13, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I legit thought it was crystal meth for a second.


I wouldn't even know what that looked like...


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 13, 2017)

Depravo said:


> I wouldn't even know what that looked like...


I'm guessing like sea salt that you put in a grinder?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 14, 2017)

Bought a couple shirts, cuz Qwertee gave me a BOGO code so I figured I'd use it. 






And https://www.qwertee.com/product/white-wolf-34


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 14, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bought a couple shirts, cuz Qwertee gave me a BOGO code so I figured I'd use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I give that shirt a 7/10


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 14, 2017)

chavosaur said:


> I give that shirt a 7/10


Thank you for giving this shirt A GOOD SCORE CHAVO. A GOOD SCORE. THIS IS A GOOD SHIRT, BECAUSE 7/10 IS A GOOD SCORE. I WOULD RATE YOU 7/10, THAT'S A GOOD SCORE CHAVO.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 14, 2017)

New powerbank, 13000 mAh.
Kinda wanted to get a Anker Powercore of 20000 mAh but eh, this one was free so why the fuck not.
Thank you phone provider!


----------



## Deleted member 281690 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yesterday a Snes and Sd2snes cart Last month a backlit Gameboy,Krikzz Everdrive,Hori Commander N64 Pad and a usb 2 N64/Gamecube Raphnet Adapter.

Gonna get a Nes and Everdrive next month


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 15, 2017)

Finally getting around to slowly upgrade my gaming PC. Got the case and the mobo, will be getting the CPU and the RAM probably sometime next week or the week after.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 15, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Finally getting around to slowly upgrade my gaming PC. Got the case and the mobo, will be getting the CPU and the RAM probably sometime next week or the week after.


Recently raided one of my local ratshack's thats going out of business, for some dirt cheap components and pcb's. Still gotta raid the other one as theyre also closing.

Pics coming Soon*

*"Soon" is a registered trademark of the Gatewait Team, used without authorization, please dont sue me


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh, and I almost forgot, this too:



Spoiler: shhh it's a secret


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Apr 15, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Oh, and I almost forgot, this too:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shhh it's a secret



Ohh yes Tom, I will marry you


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Apr 15, 2017)

A new bike air pump. The weather is really nice out and I found my old one is broken. >.>


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 15, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Ohh yes Tom, I will marry you


Dammit Dinoh it was supposed to be a secret


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 15, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Oh, and I almost forgot, this too:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shhh it's a secret




You stupid fool, 
































i get married in 3 months ;p


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 15, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Dammit Dinoh it was supposed to be a secret


As long as you say "no homo" it aint gay


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 16, 2017)

Spoiler: flee market haul


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 16, 2017)

Bought a rabbit snail, some java fern for my fish tank and a hand full of Java moss for my sisters tank. Will be upgrading to a 10 gallon tank and using my old tank as a planted pea puffer tank or as a african dwarf frog tank. Also bought the Nordic/thq humble bundle the other day. The $15 bundle for all the games.
The snail was $7 the Java fern was $5 and the Java moss was $4



Spoiler









Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 16, 2017)

Ahh, recently purchased a lawyer. =3=


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 16, 2017)

MajinCubyan said:


> Ahh, recently purchased a lawyer. =3=


Why don't sharks eat lawyers? Professional courtesy.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 16, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


>



rework station or soldering iron?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 16, 2017)

mech said:


> rework station or soldering iron?


Soldering station.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 16, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Soldering station.



nice  ersa make some good shit. i use their hotflow ovens at work


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 16, 2017)

mech said:


> nice  ersa make some good shit. i use their hotflow ovens at work


http://gbatemp.net/threads/ordered-a-new-soldering-iron.467226/ Here is a thread i made about it.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 16, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ordered-a-new-soldering-iron.467226/ Here is a thread i made about it.



https://www.heamar.co.uk/pace-rewor...-sx-100.html?gclid=CLHuna_yqNMCFUkQ0wodutwCbw

thats mine, work paid for it lol


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Depravo said:


> Some retainers for my piercings until after the operation. I only needed 6. Bought 400. I'm mad, me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GamerzHell9137 said:


> I legit thought it was crystal meth for a second.


Funny I just saw a bag of 10mm led's and 5mm leds.....see what you know I guess XD


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 16, 2017)

mech said:


> this is mine https://www.paceworldwide.com/produ...bt-301-soldering-and-desoldering-station-with
> 
> https://www.heamar.co.uk/pace-rewor...-sx-100.html?gclid=CLHuna_yqNMCFUkQ0wodutwCbw
> 
> work paid for it lol


And i thought 120€ was expensive for a Soldering station.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 16, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> And i thought 120€ was expensive for a Soldering station.



im tempted to steal it for home to be honest.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> "flee market haul "


I choose to believe that is what you grabbed as you fled a market.

Anyway not a lot here. Usual selection of books I doubt many would find terribly interesting, and charity/old book shops seem to love me buying as nobody else seems to either. Motion economy and work measurement (basically a 50s book on ergonomics and project management, had a wonderful section on the thing which predates motion capture (stick a light bulb on their arm and expose your picture several times)), process instruments and controls handbook (also from the 50s/60s on measurement devices and how to scale/increase efficiency in products, it bills itself as the first major work in the field), quantum chemistry, matrices and linear transformations, a code book covering the use of encryption throughout history, a book from 1900 or so containing some nice line drawings of Old English Furniture which is also the title and a paper copy of freakonomics because why not.

Found a clean computer tower in a bin room of somewhere I was at but have not done anything with it yet, also some nice directional ceiling lights on the floor.

A new microSD as apparently 32 gig class 10 lexar ones cost £8 now.


----------



## nasune (Apr 16, 2017)

Yesterday the connectors I needed to finally complete my PC Engine composite adapter came in. Other than that I got some games (Yooka-Laylee, Sniper Elite 4, Shadow Warriors/Ninja Gaiden 2 (NES), and Ninja Gaiden (SMS)), and I ordered new PLA for my printer (I went with glow in the dark blue and green this time).


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 17, 2017)

Chocolate monkey.


----------



## ladypoodle (Apr 17, 2017)

Just got back from Sakura Con and able to bought some stuffs

Day 1


Spoiler












Day 2


Spoiler














Day 3


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2017)

ladypoodle said:


> Just got back from Sakura Con and able to bought some stuffs
> 
> Day 1
> 
> ...


I spotted that Mega Milk shirt


----------



## SahierKHLover (Apr 17, 2017)

i got a candy bar...


----------



## Wiisel (Apr 17, 2017)

Two Goldline hens.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 17, 2017)

Preordered the Yakuza kiwami the steal book edition, the ESO Morrowind collector's edition and even though I own the game digitally I also preordered stardew valley collectors edition. All games preordered from amazon.ca and all ps4 copies.

The reason I preordered the stardew valley game was because it's supposed to be a limited print of the game. It's a pretty good harvest moon like game and at this point I've pretty much lost hope of there being a harvest moon/story of seasons game coming out for ps4.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Juhn (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 18, 2017)

Just got a 2 TB USB HDD from Amazon, I can finally make a proper image (or clone) haven't decided which to make yet


----------



## urherenow (Apr 18, 2017)

New (low-end) Gaming Laptop: ASUS Strix GL553VD. 7th gen i7, nvidia 1050, 16GB ram. Currently Shipping: BD-RE and a 512GB M.2 SSD.

Nintendo Switch with BotW and Pro Controller.

Also: 4TB Seagate portable HDD and 2 4TB WD Blue desktop HDDs (all 3 to replace fried HDDs )

Laptop was to replace an old  Sony Vaio laptop with a Core 2 Duo chipset because the burner no longer burns, and it is unable to run a VM. I need VM for MAC OSX because I play with jailbreak stuff and refuse to pay double and triple the price for outdated and weak hardware that Apple sells (VS the relatively cheap cost of a normal laptop for the hardware).


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2017)

urherenow said:


> New (low-end) Gaming Laptop





urherenow said:


> 16MB ram


That makes sense XD


----------



## urherenow (Apr 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> That makes sense XD


derp... fixed.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 18, 2017)

As promised, here's a pic from my recent radioshack raid, 70% off everything! lol. Need to hit my other local store too before they close for more. Got some hex inverters and other logic gate IC's, a couple of DPDT switches and some 555 timers, because why not?


----------



## Wiisel (Apr 18, 2017)

Gunman Clive 1&2 3DS...


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 19, 2017)

Picked up:
-  A Nintendo Switch + Breath of the Wild (I may resell it, but whatever, it's not bad for playing Breath of the Wild on it.  Although I much prefer the Wii U's gamepad set up for it.  Well, probably because I'm not used to the system yet.)  My "system seller" is Skyrim (as I don't intend to upgrade my computer yet)....
-  A Wii mini for $50.  Just wanted the controllers and cables, don't really care for the rest of the hardware, although it's a pretty console.  Didn't come with Mario Kart, but I can easily pirate that on my Wii U.
-  bunch of ntag215s (from Hong Kong, although the seller offers like two week shipping).
-  my first hair straightener
-  my first 2 tb external hard drive for my Wii U and the accompanying Y-cable.  (Why am I spending so much money to pirate on here?)


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## SamTheSaminator (Apr 19, 2017)

A Wacom Intuos Draw.

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## Todderbert (Apr 20, 2017)

A new DSi XL White for the collection.


----------



## SamTheSaminator (Apr 20, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> A new DSi XL White for the collection.


Isn't that the Japanese one?

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

SamThiiSaminator said:


> Isn't that the Japanese one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk



Check the box again.
Yes it is.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 20, 2017)

Getting a new Lizard today

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jDSX (Apr 20, 2017)

Well now it's complete in all sexy corsair glory


----------



## Todderbert (Apr 20, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Well now it's complete in all sexy corsair glory
> 
> View attachment 84709
> View attachment 84710



Love the cube cases.  Nice build. Specs? Here's Mine X99 with quad 970s(science cruncher):


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 20, 2017)

Bought a red 65w flood light bulb it was $8. Bought some Clarks crested gecko food, but I got to return it because the guy at the store sold me expired food and I'm not going to feed my new gecko expired food. It cost me $25. Because they didnt have anyother food instock, I had to buy food from a different store. They cost me $10 it's from exo Terra and it kind of like one of those jello shooters.

Getting my baby crested gecko later today or tomorrow. So I will have a year and a half old leopard gecko and 1-2 month old crested gecko. Trying to find someone that is selling baby Senegal chameleon, but still no luck

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jDSX (Apr 21, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Love the cube cases.  Nice build. Specs? Here's Mine X99 with quad 970s(science cruncher):



-i7-7700k cpu
-Corasair H60 hydro cooler
-Gigabyte gtx 1080 xtreme gpu
-16gb DDR4 Corsair Vengeance ram
-120gb Crucial SSD
-2TB Seagate Barracuda
-500gb Seagate Barracuda


----------



## Todderbert (Apr 21, 2017)

jDSX said:


> -i7-7700k cpu
> -Corasair H60 hydro cooler
> -Gigabyte gtx 1080 xtreme gpu
> -16gb DDR4 Corsair Vengeance ram
> ...



Fast Kaby Lake, that 4.2Ghz is crazy for out of the box clocks.  I have an older Haswell [email protected] kept it stock. The X99 has a 5930K.


----------



## Juhn (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 22, 2017)

My wedding band.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Going to pick up my new crested gecko later to at around 7ish, just waiting for the guy to call me

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Apr 22, 2017)

life
i bought myself a life
/s


----------



## fedehda (Apr 22, 2017)

I've bought the Switch with the Zelda (awesome in all the ways, great game!)
Metal Gear Solid Legacy Collection for PS3, but haven't played it yet. I have to finish MGSX first on my PSP system (I can't beat White Wolf)
And the last... A NES Classic Edition for about $168 dollars (It's preaty cheap if you live here in Argentina).


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 22, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> life
> i bought myself a life




you bought a slave?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 22, 2017)

I got a new bicycle as a gift from my uncle.
He told me he barely used it, and I believe it, it looks brand new


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 22, 2017)

GF found her Guitar Hero 2 set at her parents house when we picked up their dogs to dog sit, so I decided to order all the Guitar Hero games for PS2 lol. 

Guitar Hero 
Guitar Hero Smash Hits
Guitar Hero 3 
Guitar Hero World Tour 
Guitar Hero 5
Guitar Hero Van Halen, Aerosmith and Metallica

All for $30.


----------



## fedehda (Apr 22, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> GF found her Guitar Hero 2 set at her parents house when we picked up their dogs to dog sit, so I decided to order all the Guitar Hero games for PS2 lol.
> 
> Guitar Hero
> Guitar Hero Smash Hits
> ...


Love that picture that it's in your signature, dude


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Love that picture that it's in your signature, dude


*honk*


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 22, 2017)

Got myself an Elgato game capture HD today, so I can finally record retro consoles and HDMI inputs.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Apr 22, 2017)

mech said:


> you bought a slave?


Your thoughts disgust me
Forgot the /s on that one


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 22, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> Your thoughts disgust me
> Forgot the /s on that one




awesome.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 23, 2017)

My new pet.


Spoiler




















Its a baby crested gecko. It's about 3 months old. Calling it rusty because of the color and because I don't know the gender yet

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Todderbert (Apr 23, 2017)

What's old is new again, bought some Indie titles for the GBA and DS. Also a hard copy of Shovel Knight, just because the games is that good.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 23, 2017)

Bought a mini fridge at the pawn shop yesterday for $20 and donkey Kong country for gbc for $10.

The mini fridge is for me to keep in my room so I can have some cold drinks and to put my reptile things in it that need to stay cold



Spoiler


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 24, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Bought a mini fridge at the pawn shop yesterday for $20 and donkey Kong country for gbc for $10.
> 
> The mini fridge is for me to keep in my room so I can have some cold drinks and to put my reptile things in it that need to stay cold
> 
> ...


That's cool...... I'll see my self out now


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Apr 24, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> life
> i bought myself a life
> /s



Where do you get those and how much does one cost?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 24, 2017)

Welp, ~ 2 years after having my Note Edge I've finally upgraded my phone again to the Galaxy S8. 

Neat.


----------



## Flame (Apr 25, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Welp, ~ 2 years after having my Note Edge I've finally upgraded my phone again to the Galaxy S8.
> 
> Neat.



how dare you have a phone on par with mine. dirty peasant.

but i like you didnt learn and still got a samsung after all the problems it gave you.


----------



## Cha0tic (Apr 25, 2017)

Fiance got me a alienware new 15.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 25, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Welp, ~ 2 years after having my Note Edge I've finally upgraded my phone again to the Galaxy S8.
> 
> Neat.


I hear it can play Gamecube games perfectly.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I hear it can play Gamecube games perfectly.


I assume you're referring to that one Polygon article, it's not as smooth as the video there leads you to believe but some games are indeed fairly playable. Super Mario Sunshine runs great during the starting island, but when you get to the mainland the FPS stays around 20-25 in most places. I haven't tested anything else though, but it's safe to say it's far from "perfect".


----------



## nero99 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bought myself a ryzen 5 1500X with matching b350 mobo and 32gb ddr4 ram


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Apr 25, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Where do you get those and how much does one cost?


You can get it for the soul of a living being
on Walmart.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 25, 2017)

Ordered a new stock phone battery for me S4.
Old replacement randomly cut power to the phone after I started a game (wasn't even a day old).

Anyway, time to dispose of the original battery that came with it, it's been a good 3 years.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 25, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XHCX5GJ/


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 25, 2017)

got for $300


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2017)

I got two AGS-101 Backlit screens


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 26, 2017)

I bought 5 keys for Rocket league, to spend 4 to buy white spiralis. For those who don't play, I spent £3.20ish on fancy wheels


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 26, 2017)

Was given by a girl at work a terrarium for my new crested gecko because she didn't need it.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## nero99 (Apr 26, 2017)

I got the new hybrid Mtn. Dew. "DEW-S-A". It actually is not that bad of a drink.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 27, 2017)

Just purchased a 32" LED TV for my parents as they still use a CRT TV.


----------



## iAqua (Apr 27, 2017)

h100i v2 and another monitor for my pc.


----------



## nero99 (Apr 27, 2017)

iAqua said:


> h100i v2 and another monitor for my pc.


how is that for your cpu temps? I have a cooler master liquid pro 280mm and its pretty good with temps.


----------



## iAqua (Apr 27, 2017)

nero99 said:


> how is that for your cpu temps? I have a cooler master liquid pro 280mm and its pretty good with temps.


Idle is around 30c keeping in mind room temp is around that (within 3ish)


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 27, 2017)

I bought a C64c and an Amiga 500 for around 55€, give or take, plus shipping.
Both with accessories, games etc.
Floppy Drive for C64 is busted, sadly.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 27, 2017)

Meta Knight nendoroid.

£37, hopefully makes it through customs untouched, but even if it gets done for vat and Royal Mail take their extortion fee as well, it will still be moreless the same as it cost if I found it here anyway.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 27, 2017)

I got a nvidia shield. 

Wait. 

Wrong device.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 27, 2017)

chavosaur said:


> I got a nvidia shield.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your monetary loss.

;O;


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 27, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm sorry for your monetary loss.
> 
> ;O;



Idk what you're talking about, 7/10 reviewers recommend these GAEMS


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 27, 2017)

chavosaur said:


> Idk what you're talking about, 7/10 reviewers recommend these GAEM


FTFY.

;O;

On a related note to the thread, my GF bought a pool a few days ago and it got delivered today. Woooooooooooo.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 27, 2017)

chavosaur said:


> I got a nvidia shield.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> ...



You should buy a glass screen protector for the Switch.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 27, 2017)

chavosaur said:


> I got a nvidia shield.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> ...



Let me guess, yours fell down the stairs too?


----------



## Bullseye (Apr 27, 2017)

The Walking Dead Compendium 3


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 27, 2017)

Besides that TV as a gift, I've also bought this bunch for myself:

Wireless Mouse USB
Kimono
Chapeau
Two Belts

All from Aliexpress. 

And tomorrow Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and Puyo Puyo Tetris will arrive.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 27, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Just purchased a 32" LED TV for my parents as they still use a CRT TV.


I'm convinced we bought the same TV.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonEmerald (Apr 27, 2017)

Finally got myself the Nintendo Switch earlier. Actually had a chance to grab it off Amazon this time.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 28, 2017)

NeonEmerald said:


> Finally got myself the Nintendo Switch earlier. Actually had a chance to grab it off Amazon this time.


Was it overpriced? or reg


----------



## NeonEmerald (Apr 28, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Was it overpriced? or reg


It was regular. They were in stock for almost an hour earlier today.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Depravo (Apr 29, 2017)

In today's episode of "Gins you recently bought or got"...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2017)

Depravo said:


> In today's episode of "Gins you recently bought or got"...


I see you’re a man of culture


----------



## Depravo (Apr 29, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I see you’re a man of culture


Oh yes. I only get incapably drunk on the good stuff.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2017)

Depravo said:


> Oh yes. I only get incapably drunk on the good stuff.


If I am ever in the UK, I need to hit you up!


----------



## kurama12 (Apr 29, 2017)

My last acquisition was a Nintendo Classic Mini, at its right price of course


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 29, 2017)

Beer and tobacco
#livingthedream


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 29, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Beer and tobacco
> #livingthedream



Switch it out for vodka n I'll join.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 29, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Switch it out for vodka n I'll join.


Also on my list as I've drank the last bottle of Vodka I had laying around, tho gonna switch brand because Smirnoff is fucking terrible.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 29, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Also on my list as I've drank the last bottle of Vodka I had laying around, tho gonna switch brand because Smirnoff is fucking terrible.



Why'd you want to pick such disgusting slop over Kaliskaya!?
There's so many good vodkas which are cheaper as well ;p


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 29, 2017)

kurama12 said:


> My last acquisition was a Nintendo Classic Mini, at his right price of course


How dare you be gendering the Mini NES!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 29, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> How dare you be gendering the Mini NES!



Me NES mini is a NES to SNES transplatform console.
Eat me ;o;


----------



## kurama12 (Apr 29, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> How dare you be gendering the Mini NES!


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 29, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Why'd you want to pick such disgusting slop over Kaliskaya!?
> There's so many good vodkas which are cheaper as well ;p


Not here, the most expensive one being Absolut


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 29, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Not here, the most expensive one being Absolut



Absolute is meh.
If I was given it I might consider drinking it.

Try Baikal!
Or Neminroff.


----------



## Wiisel (Apr 29, 2017)

Switch- wonderboy dragons trap
Wiiu- Gunman Clive HD
Disney infinity rocket raccoon it was in smyths clearance for £1 I couldn't pass it up even tho I've never played or owned any of the games.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2017)

Spoiler: Gorillaz - Humanz (Vinyl + Artbook)




 


The cover is... Pretty fragile. I carried the thing like a little baby the whole way home yet there's already some marks on the corners and one on the spine.


----------



## Todderbert (Apr 30, 2017)

Collecting some Gems on the 3DS.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ordered these


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 30, 2017)

New Modchip for my xbox.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 30, 2017)

A fiancee.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 1, 2017)

I bought a homebrew translation Mother 1+2
GAEMcube adapter, so I can really smash 
and a Gameboy 24 dollars (What a deal) It was a bid


----------



## GhostLatte (May 1, 2017)

Spoiler: finally got my gpd win


----------



## DeoNaught (May 1, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: finally got my gpd win


Where did you get it from?
would you recommend it?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 2, 2017)

Spoiler: oops


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Spoiler: oops


That is amazing


----------



## Todderbert (May 2, 2017)

Adding to my DS lite collection.













DarkGabbz said:


> View attachment 85543New Modchip for my xbox.



If you need help let me know, I have a box with this chip installed to boot automatically using the BT to L1. This will help if you need it. 


Spoiler:  Alladin Install/Mod


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 2, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Adding to my DS lite collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That soldering looks awful and the install should take 5 mins from my experience.


----------



## Todderbert (May 2, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> That soldering looks awful and the install should take 5 mins from my experience.



Here's a fun one from back in the day.  If you ever did this mod I give you cred.


Spoiler: Get some XBOX mod on:


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 2, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Here's a fun one from back in the day.  If you ever did this mod I give you cred.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Get some XBOX mod on:


That is one of the first XBOX modchips (a 32 wire one).


----------



## Todderbert (May 2, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> That is one of the first XBOX modchips (a 32 wire one).



Still have a closet full of Xboxes, must have twenty or so.  Some modded for Halo Lans.
Fun times.  Loved the cheaper and easier alternatives that came later.  
Used to have this hanging on my wall, but marriage changes things in the decorating dept.



Spoiler: Todd's Shadow Xbox Tribute:


----------



## Joe88 (May 2, 2017)

I really just wanted the molex power supply, but buying a whole kit was cheaper than just a seperate power suply


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 2, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Still have a closet full of Xboxes, must have twenty or so.  Some modded for Halo Lans.
> Fun times.  Loved the cheaper and easier alternatives that came later.
> Used to have this hanging on my wall, but marriage changes things in the decorating dept.
> 
> ...


I only have 2 OG Xbox'es (third one died) but this is my favorite XBOX


----------



## Todderbert (May 2, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> I only have 2 OG Xbox'es (third one died) but this is my favorite XBOX


I've seen those on ebay, the price has dropped some.  My green case is a factory OEM one from Canada.  I guess they had a version with no writing on the front.  I really wanted the crystal model but settled on this one.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

an other pstv but this time on 3.60


----------



## Stephano (May 2, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Collecting some Gems on the 3DS.


So i bought this game when it came out in Japan because i wanted a hard copy so bad, only for it to come out physically in English a year later. Not to mention it also came with an extra game.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

I bought a GBC glow in the dark blue shell, and a glass covering


----------



## LittleFlame (May 2, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: finally got my gpd win


Hey I was gonna get one of those in 3 weeks!


----------



## DinohScene (May 2, 2017)

Welp gave me old Powerocks 13000 mAh powerbank to me mum (only used it once) and bought meself a new Anker Powercore 26800 ;')



Spoiler










From 13k to 26.8k of power~


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Welp gave me old Powerocks 13000 mAh powerbank to me mum (only used it once) and bought meself a new Anker Powercore 26800 ;')
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so good, I want one now


----------



## DinohScene (May 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That looks so good, I want one now



I could also have opted for a 50000 mAh powerbank but that one was 175 quid, which is a bit to much.
The Anker Powercore is 70 quid already.


----------



## Jao Chu (May 2, 2017)

Cisco 2811 router and 2960 switch, kindly donated to me for nothing. It's been quite a steep learning curve so far, but the router is routing and the switch switching! I cant wait to network my entire house with them in the coming weeks!


----------



## Todderbert (May 3, 2017)

Got me a sweet GBA cart in the mail today.  Time to figure this out.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 3, 2017)

Got Chrono Trigger and Breath of Fire 2 in the mail today. Both are the super famicom versions. I've been buying a lot of super famicom games because of my Retron 5 and I can use translation patches on my Retron 5 and because they're a lot cheaper then the snes versions

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 3, 2017)

I have a Gameboy micro coming in a couple of days and I'm keeping my eyes open for a deal on a gameboy color. I'm gonna frontlight that screen or wormlight it.


----------



## Todderbert (May 3, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> I have a Gameboy micro coming in a couple of days and I'm keeping my eyes open for a deal on a gameboy color. I'm gonna frontlight that screen or wormlight it.



Cool, front lighting is pretty easy from what I've read.  Even cooler are the backlight mods starting to pop up, though I have not seen a kit for this yet.


----------



## Jayro (May 3, 2017)

Bootleg $5 version of Pokemon Crystal.

(I know it's a bootleg, and should work fine.)


----------



## Evilengine (May 3, 2017)

3D printed NES style case for the raspberry Pi 3, don't have the Pi yet, but will be the next purchase. Seller only had a few left so for 20€ including shipping it was an instabuy...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 3, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Bootleg $5 version of Pokemon Crystal.
> 
> (I know it's a bootleg, and should work fine.)


The rtc won't work on it. I have one also

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2017)

Traded Zelda BOTW for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 4, 2017)

My gameboy advanced Sp came in today, came with sonic, and scooby doo


----------



## RandomUser (May 4, 2017)

Things I bought in April:


Spoiler



Those red cartridges holders and that pouch came with the case.





What it looks like when it is closed.


----------



## Joe88 (May 4, 2017)

a free case for review


----------



## Todderbert (May 4, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> a free case for review



Based on the 200 series it should be decent for the cost.  Looks like they added a window.  I love my 540.  Though I'm partial to my CaseLabs Mercury S8.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 4, 2017)

Bought on ebay some sfc games back in the beginning of March from Japan.  They were supposed to arrive at the beginning on April well so far I only got 5 out of 9 so far.  Also got a copy of dq3 about 3 weeks after I bought it.

So yesterday came Breath of Fire 2 and Chrono Trigger. Today  came Dragon Quest 1 and 2 and mother 2. I am still waiting for one more Chrono Trigger Final Fantasy V and legend of the river King 2 all 4 super famicom 



Spoiler


















Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk



For non gaming related stuff I got a digital Heat Temperature Controller for my leopard geckos heat mat to keep it at the right temp for her.

I got some more fish for my aquarium
3 habrosus corydoras and 2 Venezuelan corydoras. They are all pygmy catfish.
And a African dwarf frog. It's tiny aquatic frog. I love hear it croak at night.


Not my video



Also bought about 2 weeks ago a juvenile crested gecko(it's about 3 months old). It (and I say it because it is too young to find out the gender yet) cost me 30 from a local breeder who works with me. my friend is giving me her old tank from her crested gecko. 



Spoiler


----------



## DeoNaught (May 4, 2017)

i pre-ordered "The twisted ones"


----------



## ladypoodle (May 4, 2017)

Bought it on eBay 2 days ago and got the parcel an hour ago. I'm going back to sleep so I can play this after I finish my incoming blog post that I'm working on.


----------



## Armadillo (May 4, 2017)

I bought the humble very positive bundle. $10 tier 

Super Mega Baseball: Exta Innings
The Deadly Tower of Monsters Special Edition
They Bleed Pixels
Hacket
Crashlands
UnderRail
Curious Expedition
Stephen's Sausage Roll

Got it mostly for Stephen's Sausage Roll, bundle price is cheaper than the game has ever been on Steam.


----------



## Todderbert (May 6, 2017)

Bought a few 3DS titles to add to the stash.  Started collecting the GBA videos.


----------



## Todderbert (May 6, 2017)

A cool find, a PokePark 2005 Edition DS for $25.00  Its a little beat, but cool to add to the collection.


----------



## DontShootUp (May 6, 2017)

Ordered a 12" memory foam mattress last night. Way more excited than I should be.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 7, 2017)

Bought some solder, and some wood glue to use as body filler.


----------



## nxwing (May 7, 2017)

I got a few stuff from the past months:
Persona 5 Steelbook Edition (got it pre-ordered at a local retailer here)
A poster of Persona 5 as a pre-order bonus
A new Acer laptop which I received as a gift

```
Intel Core i7-500U @2.7 GHz
NVIDIA GeForce 940MX with 2GB VRAM
4GB DDR4
2000 GB HDD
```
A really shitty looking mouse the works decent enough


----------



## astrangeone (May 7, 2017)

Two mimikyu plushies from Aliexpress, and a knock off of the Izula Essee knife.  The mimikyu plushies are gifts (have a friend who is obsessed with mimikyu)...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 8, 2017)

My friend is giving me his little brothers 3dsxl. It's a red super smash Bros 3dsxl. He's giving me it as a thank you for installing a9lh on his brothers replacement n3dsxl. He got a replacement because he dropped it and broke one of the hinges and the charging port is damaged.

He is also giving me his old Zelda o3ds because he said it's just Collecting dust on the shelf.

So now I have to find a replacement shell/housing for the 3dsxl and a new charging port.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (May 8, 2017)

Fate/EXTELLA off PSN.


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2017)

I got new headphones.


----------



## Shadowfied (May 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I got new headphones.


aww yee boii welcome to the club


----------



## chavosaur (May 8, 2017)

Went to gamestop today and got Lego city. Guy was super nice and threw in some zelda socks and the switch lanyard for my keys!


----------



## astrangeone (May 9, 2017)

Went thrift shop browsing and came home today with a brand new in box Creative Nomad Movo 64 mb mp3 player.  Seriously, the plastic inside is brand spanking new.  $12 Canadian for a weird piece of legacy tech.

Picked up 1000 ntag215 stickers on aliexpress.  Sharing them with a local group here.


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 9, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> View attachment 85543New Modchip for my xbox.


It arrived and works very well


----------



## DinohScene (May 9, 2017)

GTA 5 Limited collectors edition + a Kinect for 360 from a mate of mine.

Also got Gladiator on DVD + an 8 port switch, but gave that to me brother.


----------



## 6adget (May 9, 2017)

￼I know it's not game related, but my wife and I got a 2017 Isuzu empreza sport.  I'm a tech geek, and it's going to take me a while to figure out what all the switches and buttons do. It looks like a space ship inside.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 10, 2017)

6adget said:


> ￼I know it's not game related, but my wife and I got a 2017 Isuzu empreza sport.  I'm a tech geek, and it's going to take me a while to figure out what all the switches and buttons do. It looks like a space ship inside. View attachment 86459


That car looks nice









Until I destroy it


----------



## driverdis (May 10, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> It arrived and works very well
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Looks nice, one question however; Why a 1.6 Xbox over a 1.5 or less that can be TSOP flashed or chipped? the 1.6 revision has problems with 480p and HD modes on some games. 

Some later models were even manufactured with an early lead-free solder composition that fails prematurely.


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 10, 2017)

driverdis said:


> Looks nice, one question however; Why a 1.6 Xbox over a 1.5 or less that can be TSOP flashed or chipped? the 1.6 revision has problems with 480p and HD modes on some games.
> 
> Some later models were even manufactured with an early lead-free solder composition that fails prematurely.


Because the TSOP isn't writeable on 1.6.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 10, 2017)

driverdis said:


> Looks nice, one question however; Why a 1.6 Xbox over a 1.5 or less that can be TSOP flashed or chipped? the 1.6 revision has problems with 480p and HD modes on some games.
> 
> Some later models were even manufactured with an early lead-free solder composition that fails prematurely.




Poor manufacturing then, lead free is no worse then leaded when it's done right.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2017)

Vodka.


----------



## driverdis (May 10, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Because the TSOP isn't writeable on 1.6.


I was asking why use a 1.6 Xbox over a 1.0-1.5 Xbox, not why you got a modchip for a 1.6 Xbox.

-------------------------- Now back to the thread topic ------------------------------------
I got a Oneplus Two along with a Tudia TPU case and glass screen protector for it; It is a nice step up from my Oneplus One.
The USB C is nice although unlike the 3 and 3T, it is only USB2 and not USB3

(Yes, I know it is a Oneplus Two and not as nice as a 3 or 3T, but i got it for $175)

I also converted a laptop I got for free (Gateway MA7) Into a PfSense OpenVPN box (BSD Cryptodev Engine support as well)
I used a Datel USB Wii network adapter for LAN and the builtin LAN adapter for WAN. (I will switch the USB LAN out for a cardbus LAN adapter but I seem to have lost my stash)


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 10, 2017)

driverdis said:


> I was asking why use a 1.6 Xbox over a 1.0-1.5 Xbox, not why you got a modchip for a 1.6 Xbox.
> 
> -------------------------- Now back to the thread topic ------------------------------------
> I got a Oneplus Two along with a Tudia TPU case and glass screen protector for it; It is a nice step up from my Oneplus One.
> ...


Because i already owned the xbox.


----------



## Flame (May 10, 2017)

two gba wireless adapters







this image should explain what im doing...












other things i added to my collection


----------



## chavosaur (May 11, 2017)

The Zelda Collectors edition bundle. Had the nicest purple GameCube inside too. Super happy to have it.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 11, 2017)

I'm planning to buy this:
https://bennvenn.myshopify.com/products/gbc-backlight-conversion-ribbon-cable


----------



## driverdis (May 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I'm planning to buy this:
> https://bennvenn.myshopify.com/products/gbc-backlight-conversion-ribbon-cable



That is awesome, it will revolutionize game playback on the GBC as it will be the first first party backlit GBC conversion ever. It will blow away the GB boy colour with it's 1:1 aspect ratio support


----------



## Lycan911 (May 11, 2017)

Arrived only 4 work days after it was shipped (Friday), damn that was fast. I highly recommend BookDepository.


----------



## Issac (May 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I got new headphones.
> -snipperoo-


Yes, welcome to the club!  *holds up the "limited edition" blue m50x*

My mom gave me a Super Mario PEZ dispenser yesterday  she's the best, haha!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 11, 2017)

I got new front discs and brake pads for my car.. £290


----------



## Byokugen (May 11, 2017)

Bought ASRock Killer Sli, ryzen 1600x, Trident Z 2x8 ddr4 kit. 
For my little  brother, bought ASRock Fatal1ty, 880k with 2x8 patriot viper.
So yeah, took me 6 years, and I have new pc. Yeah


----------



## Todderbert (May 11, 2017)

Picked up some harder to find DS titles for the collection.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 11, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: finally got my gpd win


Are the thumbsticks somehow comfortable?


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2017)

I recieved a new graphic card!



Spoiler












Just kidding! The box was used to pack this superb birthday gift 



Spoiler















Beers and beef jerky! Big thanks to Vulpes for sending them to me


----------



## DeoNaught (May 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I recieved a new graphic card!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Happy birthday


Thanks man


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 12, 2017)

My other copy of Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy 5 both for the SFC came today. Now I'm just missing the SFC version of Legend Of The River King 2.

Does anyone know where I can get a raspberry pie zero in canada that doesn't have a ridiculous price for shipping. One site I was on wanted $20 for $6 Raspberry Pi zero. Or if someone has one they can give me or don't want I'll gladly pay for shipping. I want to make a SNES gamepad Raspberry Pi or maybe a Gameboy zero.


----------



## Todderbert (May 12, 2017)

6adget said:


> ￼I know it's not game related, but my wife and I got a 2017 Isuzu empreza sport.  I'm a tech geek, and it's going to take me a while to figure out what all the switches and buttons do. It looks like a space ship inside. View attachment 86459



I was looking to buy a Subaru WRX STI but ended up with a 2015 Camaro.


----------



## Armadillo (May 12, 2017)

Meta Knight Nendoroid arrived.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 12, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Meta Knight Nendoroid arrived.


That looks epic


----------



## Depravo (May 12, 2017)

Accessories.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 12, 2017)

Depravo said:


> Accessories.


Are those headphones?


----------



## Depravo (May 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Are those headphones?


They are. They're actually the black/grey ones but the light is reflecting off them.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 12, 2017)

A bag of chips and a house.


----------



## Armadillo (May 12, 2017)

Meta Knight is free, had time to get him out.







I prefer the wings to the cape. Changing the hand to the one that takes the sword was a bit of a pain. Now to wait for Ice Kirby.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2017)

mech said:


> A bag of chips and a house.


Damn son, going out to buy chips, and you come back with a house. I swear these sellers are getting really good at it.
Joke aside, congratulations buddy


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Damn son, going out to buy chips, and you come back with a house. I swear these sellers are getting really good at it.
> Joke aside, congratulations buddy




Cheers bro, its scary... now the bank owns my ass.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 13, 2017)

Spoiler: inb4 i go to the hospital


----------



## DeoNaught (May 13, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: inb4 i go to the hospital
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86775


Does it atleast glow in the dark.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 14, 2017)

Finally bought my 10 gallon tank for my betta and the other fish I have with him in the smaller tank.

Going to probably buy tomorrow the 20 long tank for my leopard gecko. Right now she's in a 10 gallon. I wanted the get her more space. Also will be switching both tanks place in my room



Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (May 14, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Does it atleast glow in the dark.


Nope, why would it?


----------



## RandomUser (May 14, 2017)

A recent plush Purchase, on the right. I had the one on the left for a while.
The left one is little buddy and the right one is All Star collection, both by Sanei.




@RosaliinaDaHacker64 I tagged you, just in case if you have not purchase and might be thinking of getting either one or both versions of the plush (not selling mine), I don't know if you're into plush or not. Also in case if you're interested in size comparison (some collectors might be interested). If you aren't, then sorry to bother you.


----------



## DarthDub (May 14, 2017)

Gurumin 3D. eshop


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 14, 2017)

Bought Prey.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

RandomUser said:


> A recent plush Purchase, on the right. I had the one on the left for a while.
> The left one is little buddy and the right one is All Star collection, both by Sanei.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm absolutely buying one soon. I have bookmarked an Amazon page on my Google Chrome while ago.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 14, 2017)

Got this neat keychain and a cheap Steam key lottery. Not expecting much from the lottery, but some nice indies would be cool


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 14, 2017)

My friend gave me his Zelda o3ds because he said it was just collecting dust and he gave me his brothers red super smash Bros o3dsxl because it has a broken hinge and the charging port is broken. I may be able to find replacement case for it and I can just replace the charging port on it.

The 3dsxl has a9lh installed on it and the Zelda 3ds has ofw 9.5u. I don't know if I'm going to hack it or not.

Also bought watch dogs 2 for $20 at my local pawnshop. It had the preorder dlc in the case and it was not used.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Spoiler


----------



## Jayro (May 15, 2017)

Went to Build-A-Bear today, and made a custom "Crippling Depression Sanic". When you squeeze his hand, he makes this sound:


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 15, 2017)

Vanquish, lets go!


----------



## Scarlet (May 15, 2017)

I am a responsible adult.


Spoiler: Stuff I gon' bought


----------



## Supster131 (May 15, 2017)

Growing that Persona collection!
Both sealed for $17.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 15, 2017)

Spoiler: external storage for my gpd win


----------



## Yoshi9288 (May 15, 2017)

An Asus Prime Z270-P Mainboard





And an Cooler Master CM690 III Green/Black Case:





Both for my new PC. ^^


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

I bought a ticket to hell


----------



## iannoah440 (May 17, 2017)

I recently made a custom printed Cave Story faceplate for my N3DS.
http://imgur.com/a/00h8W


----------



## Jayro (May 17, 2017)

iannoah440 said:


> I recently made a custom printed Cave Story faceplate for my N3DS.
> http://imgur.com/a/00h8W


Dude...... That came out bad-ass. How'd you do it?


----------



## iannoah440 (May 17, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Dude...... That came out bad-ass. How'd you do it?



I took the banner from Nicalis´ twitter and went to a site that let you upload custom designs, so I placed the main image on top and the down part I zoomed in a little and added the Cave Story logo. The print quality is amazing and doesn´t feel like it will come off easily!


----------



## Gon Freecss (May 18, 2017)

Bought a Nintendo 2DS pre-owned, it was on 6,0 OFW, so hacked it in no time


----------



## Todderbert (May 18, 2017)

Gon Freecss said:


> Bought a Nintendo 2DS pre-owned, it was on 6,0 OFW, so hacked it in no time



Sweet.  I found an ebay seller selling 2DS for NIB for $60 a pop.  Picked up a few for the collection, possible resell.  I see them fading away after the 2DS XL comes out.  Also found a white mario edition 3DS for $150 NIB, sure they were 99.99 plus tax so payed a bit of a premium but happy to have it, have the matching black one already.  Looking to collect the faceplates now.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 18, 2017)

I forgot this was out already; got it today


----------



## Deleted_11405 (May 18, 2017)

i got last sathurday a new game (ps4) Technomancer


----------



## Lycan911 (May 18, 2017)

Got a new phone~



Spoiler: Huge-ass image


----------



## leon315 (May 19, 2017)




----------



## F4LK (May 19, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Spoiler


----------



## DeoNaught (May 19, 2017)

F4LK said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You bought a collectors box of a nintendo switch? 
And then you bought a nintendo switch.


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2017)

I got a IPhone SE with a Lifeproof case.


----------



## F4LK (May 19, 2017)

Nah, i took the thing out and put it in the case 
why would i need 2 switches.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 19, 2017)

VinLark said:


> I got a IPhone SE with a Lifeproof case.


Them cases though.

I bought a $7 touchscreen,
An adafruit powerboost, 
2ds digitizer,
and 2ds Back Housing, 
so basically i wasted my b-day money


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Them cases though.
> 
> I bought a $7 touchscreen,
> An adafruit powerboost,
> ...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Joe88 (May 19, 2017)

another trip to harbor freight, the 2 led light were free, 
and the hp photo printer is a free review item


----------



## Depravo (May 19, 2017)

A bag of 36 kazoos. There is no 'why'.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 19, 2017)

Depravo said:


> A bag of 36 kazoos. There is no 'why'.


kazoo cave


----------



## ladypoodle (May 19, 2017)

Bought these last night and forgot to download S&S since I was dead tired browsing







Then today, from the mailbox. I forgot that this game was on my (forgotten) interest list back then...



Spoiler


----------



## pietempgba (May 20, 2017)

I bought ath-m30x headphones 2 months ago


----------



## Catastrophic (May 20, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> kazoo cave


More like kazoo crave


----------



## DinohScene (May 20, 2017)

Depravo said:


> A bag of 36 kazoos. There is no 'why'.



You go n wear a jacket with shoulder pads?
Grow a mullet?
Play along on a song on those kazoos?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> You go n wear a jacket with shoulder pads?
> Grow a mullet?
> Play along on a song on those kazoos?


I fear you underestimate the awesomeness of kazoos


----------



## DinohScene (May 20, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I fear you underestimate the awesomeness of kazoos






Hope this works.
4:10 to 4:20.


----------



## Depravo (May 20, 2017)

A new computer.






What the young 'uns these days do call a 'laptop'.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 20, 2017)

Depravo said:


> A bag of 36 kazoos. There is no 'why'.


Your gonna be like, Hey kid, you want some Kazoos?


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2017)

My girlfriend thought of getting more mangas. So she got more mangas.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (May 21, 2017)

In the past couple weeks I've bought: 
- A chrome wii shell and the Japanese gold controller and nunchuck to go with it.
- A ps1 mm3 modchip that came with wires and diagram.
- A teensy++ to DG a ps3 along with all the wires, solder, thermal paste and such.
- And a kickass chocobo shirt.

Lots of modding fun stuff to do when I have the time


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 21, 2017)

Bought a 15ft ethernet cable for my work desktop 

And a new spray hose for my sink.


----------



## Knight of Time (May 21, 2017)

I got quite a few games (and a plugin for my Retrode2 to give it compatibility with Game Boy, Game Boy Color, and Game Boy Advance games) with the money I received for my birthday (which was over a year ago); I got Pokemon Red, the entire Donkey Kong Land trilogy (I mistakenly received a second copy of Donkey Kong Land III a week or two after I received my first copy of the game), and Secret of Mana (for this one, I traded my second copy of Donkey Kong Land III, my copy of Super Mario Bros. 3 (which wasn't sold with my NES and other games when I unintentionally sold it and the other games years ago), my original Game Boy Advance (which I traded because it's obsolete to me with the fact I have a Game Boy Advance SP), and the Sega Saturn game Brain Dead 13 (which I really wanted to part with since it's a game I never really liked playing; all of this stuff I traded to this local store for in-store credit was enough to get Secret of Mana)).  Of course, I also bought Pokemon Silver and Wario Land: Super Mario Land 3 a couple of months ago.

So yeah, this also marked the first time I did a gaming-related trade.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 21, 2017)

Got my new lizard tank. It's 4x bigger than my old one. Had to move my fish tank and ps4 for it. Going to get another leopard gecko tomorrow and I need to get a new reptile carpet for it to.



Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (May 21, 2017)

Spoiler: soda from maine


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 21, 2017)

Also ordered a new router, cuz the stock modem/router that ATT gives you is utter ass


----------



## Lycan911 (May 21, 2017)

Bought Life is Strange from Humble Bundle for €5
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/life-is-strange-complete-season


----------



## Depravo (May 21, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> Bought Life is Strange from Humble Bundle for €5
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/life-is-strange-complete-season


Good. 2015 GOTY despite what our poll said.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 21, 2017)

Depravo said:


> Good. 2015 GOTY despite what our poll said.


Yeah, I've already pirated played it, but I thought, might as well buy it now that it's so cheap.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 21, 2017)

Recently got a portable AC and three Gravity Falls Pop figures which are my first one's actually!

Something i forgot to report on here which is a Demon Buster Star Butterfly print from Gallery Nucleus when they did the SVTFOE art showcase

And also i got for 50 bucks on Newegg a while back a Sony HT-XT100 sound bar and holy crap sound bars make a huge difference in TV and movie listening! Even playing games is a treat!


----------



## thealgorithm (May 21, 2017)

GPD Win and MacBook Air 11.6 (2013) edition


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2017)

A old keyboard from a friend as he was replacing his. This is pretty old and dirty and uses a PS2 port but it's really sturdy and I'll be using it for my other pc.


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 21, 2017)

VinLark said:


> View attachment 87716 A old keyboard from a friend as he was replacing his. This is pretty old and dirty and uses a PS2 port but it's really sturdy and I'll be using it for my other pc.


Wew is it atleast mechanical?


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## DeoNaught (May 22, 2017)

VinLark said:


> View attachment 87716 A old keyboard from a friend as he was replacing his. This is pretty old and dirty and uses a PS2 port but it's really sturdy and I'll be using it for my other pc.


I was like "Whoa, how is it floating!?!"


----------



## Armadillo (May 22, 2017)

lowest tier on humble tinybuild bundle for divide by sheep.


----------



## doughmay (May 22, 2017)

This was...Recent...12 months recent....But, picked up a NIB 2DS for 40$ on manager special at WalMart.


----------



## NeonEmerald (May 22, 2017)

MGSV: TPP Through the ongoing humblebundle sale.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 22, 2017)

Bought a new leopard gecko today. She (it's supposed to be a girl) was $75 but they had a sale for 25% off all leopard geckos. So she was $56. I bought her at big als. Also bought a new hide for them and food for them.

Bought some drinks. 1 sucking lemons and black fly vodka sour cherry. It was $6 for both.

Bought Breath of Fire 1 for $30, Harvest Moon Save The Homeland with a 8mb memcard for $15  and a bluray of Eureka Seven Good night, sleep tight, young lovers for $10.



Spoiler





















Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## DragorianSword (May 22, 2017)

Yesterday my PS4 didn't display anything on the tv. The only thing it did was occasionally emit some sound.
Bought a new cable online immediatly and was half scared my hdmi port was broken.
This morning I restarted both my tv and ps4 on a whim while waiting for the delivery man to come.
It worked perfectly. I litterally just had to switch it off and back on again.
Worst thing is: I'm an IT guy. I should have known better...


----------



## zlaco123 (May 22, 2017)

Samsung gear fit,low budget this month


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Wew is it atleast mechanical?


No, and i'm pretty glad its not.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 22, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Bought a new leopard gecko today. She (it's supposed to be a girl) was $75 but they had a sale for 25% off all leopard geckos. So she was $56. I bought her at big als. Also bought a new hide for them and food for them.
> 
> Bought some drinks. 1 sucking lemons and black fly vodka sour cherry. It was $6 for both.
> 
> ...


You bought it from this guy


Spoiler: Spoilers


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (May 22, 2017)

A PS3 which I installed CFW on.


----------



## Todderbert (May 23, 2017)

Some 3DS games I didn't have in my collection.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 23, 2017)

Finally received the Disgaea 5 Limited Edition box.
The pins are beautiful.
Everything is beautiful, I am tempted to rip that OST CD into FLAC, but too afraid of opening the plastic cover...

Oh, well... Those things are bought to be opened...


----------



## SamTheSaminator (May 23, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Just purchased a 32" LED TV for my parents as they still use a CRT TV.


How can they live with a CRT???

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seriel (May 23, 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06XTN9PPB/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Spoiler


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 24, 2017)

After much consideration I've decided to order the smartphone Geotel Note 4G (3GB RAM, 16GB Storage, Android 6x, etc) I just hope I don't regret it. Reviews seem to be pretty good and for the price it should be worth it.






I quite like that it has a notification light. I'm a bit tired of using really low-end smartphones that while they do work, it's just a bit of a drag to use 'em.


----------



## Armadillo (May 24, 2017)

More in game items.

Bought hexed (the decal on the car) for 8 keys (about £6.30), but keys were free so meh.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 24, 2017)

Late to the party but whatev


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 25, 2017)

https://play.google.com/store/music...CamRefID=LFV_bdb6a61b9101e3021cfd548cf44dbe25

Also ordered a DSTwo to replace my long lost DS flashcard.


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2017)

NEW NEW Keyboard


----------



## nero99 (May 25, 2017)

I just bought a ryzen 1600, a msi tomahawk arctic motherboard, a USB fan, and some bubble guppies toys for my little girl.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 25, 2017)

Got these in a Humble Bundle. Mainly for The Stanley Parable. All six games (+ two soundtracks) for $5.61


----------



## Shadowfied (May 26, 2017)

Got a new laptop for work and non-gaming stuffs
Been wanting a really thin super portable one with good Linux support for a long time and this Spectre model (x360 13 inch QHD OLED 13-4280no) was $400 off so I went for it, really happy with it.


----------



## Lucar (May 26, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Got a new laptop for work and non-gaming stuffs
> Been wanting a really thin super portable one with good Linux support for a long time and this Spectre model (x360 13 inch QHD OLED 13-4280no) was $400 off so I went for it, really happy with it.



How much is it normally?


----------



## Shadowfied (May 26, 2017)

Lucar said:


> How much is it normally?


Bought it here. Normal price 17990 SEK but was 4000 SEK off and I had another 10% off of that, while that doesn't translate exactly to $1800 > $1400, that's usually how "price localization" is.


----------



## Lucar (May 26, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Bought it here. Normal price 17990 SEK but was 4000 SEK off and I had another 10% off of that, while that doesn't translate exactly to $1800 > $1400, that's usually how "price localization" is.







Well, shit. That's the price of my desktop, plus peripherals. I mean, it is an OLED laptop, but jeebus crikey...


----------



## Shadowfied (May 26, 2017)

Lucar said:


> View attachment 88153
> 
> Well, shit. That's the price of my desktop, plus peripherals. I mean, it is an OLED laptop, but jeebus crikey...


Yeah I'd never pay full price for it lol


----------



## SG854 (May 26, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Yeah I'd never pay full price for it lol


Man oled picture must be really good. I would like to see one with colors properly calibrated with a color meter hardware.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 26, 2017)

My Sheikah Slate keychain has arrived


----------



## GaaraPrime (May 26, 2017)

Got this off Amazon sale


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 26, 2017)

ravihpa said:


> Got this off Amazon sale


Enjoy!


----------



## GaaraPrime (May 26, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Enjoy!



Thank you   Really happy.  Coming from a GTX 970.  It was a good card, but was getting irked with 3.5 gigs of VRAM.


----------



## DragorianSword (May 26, 2017)

Parents bought an apartment that has yet to be built for when they retire.
They'll let me rent it for a way lower price than it usually is.
Judging by the size, placing and general luxury of the apartment it would normally probably be at least €800-900 a month, but I'll get it for less than half the price which is insane.
It should be finished by the end of 2019, which means I'll have to find something else for the meantime though (plan to move out by the end of 2017).
But at least I got something to forward to!


----------



## Depravo (May 27, 2017)

Gin again. As recommended by @Issac






Also:


----------



## Issac (May 27, 2017)

Depravo said:


> Gin again. As recommended by @Issac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you'll enjoy it as much as I do <3


----------



## Issac (May 27, 2017)

Spoiler: whoa the image was huge!








 The previous design on the left, and one unopened bottle of the first batch to the right. @Depravo

edit: spoileeeeeeeer


----------



## Depravo (May 27, 2017)

Some beautiful artwork for when I decide to look up from the laptop.


----------



## ladypoodle (May 28, 2017)

Purchases last Tuesday, Wednesday respectively and this parcel came today.



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## vinipeix (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Xe-rom (May 28, 2017)

Spoiler: This Touhou CD













Spoiler: and this box


----------



## Todderbert (May 28, 2017)

Adding more to the collection.  Got the Game & Watch 2 sealed.  The Rune Factory is not, but still cool to own.  The Green DMG, was mint and only $12.95.  Can't pass them up when they are that cheap.


----------



## Depravo (May 28, 2017)

I'm usually a wet shave guy but this will be more convenient when I go on holiday next month.


----------



## Haider Raza (May 28, 2017)

Just got these week ago (Xiaomi Piston Hybrid Pro HD).


----------



## Todderbert (May 28, 2017)

Issac said:


> View attachment 88264 The previous design on the left, and one unopened bottle of the first batch to the right. @Depravo



I'm sure all Gin is not created equal, but once upon a time I had a bad, bad, bad experience with it(cheap stuff)....so fear overwhelms me when I catch a wiff of the stuff.


----------



## Victrine (May 28, 2017)

A single pack of Pokemon cards and a watermelon, pretty good Saturday evening if you ask me.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 30, 2017)

I bought some rubber feet, an usb audio card, and a laptop battery


----------



## DinohScene (May 30, 2017)

Got a 500 GB HDD for free and a 4 or 8 GB DDR3 kit (2 sticks of 1333 and 2 of 1600)

Eh, HDD will be of good use for sure!


----------



## Kevinpuerta (May 30, 2017)

Lots of arcade shit. I really need to stop.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 30, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> Lots of arcade shit. I really need to stop.


dont we all?


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 30, 2017)

I got my cap and gown for my 8th grade graduation


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2017)

Bought Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow on Amazon, now that modern GPUs can finally run the game with proper volumetric lights (thanks to a little mod a Steam user made), getting that either tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Todderbert (May 31, 2017)

Stuff keeps rolling in, a Game Boy Color that was in great shape and another 3DS title to the collection.


----------



## ladypoodle (May 31, 2017)

Bought this while it was on sale so that me and my sister can play anytime while we don't do GW2 stuffs.


----------



## Chickenhunterx (May 31, 2017)

Broke down and bought a new truck


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 31, 2017)

Looks big as fuck.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 31, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> More in game items.
> 
> Bought hexed (the decal on the car) for 8 keys (about £6.30), but keys were free so meh.


I'm late but nice, that's one heck of a deal, I'd recommend you flip it and get heatwave or slipstream with adds. They look a lot better.


----------



## Armadillo (May 31, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> I'm late but nice, that's one heck of a deal, I'd recommend you flip it and get heatwave or slipstream with adds. They look a lot better.



Can't flip it. Hexed dropped in price, what I paid is what it goes fornow .

Also disagree about those two looking better. Slipstream, I don't really like or dislike, but heatwave is by far one of the ugliest black market decals, I have no idea what people see in it, that I don't.


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2017)

Mio MiVue 658 wifi dashcam


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 31, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Can't flip it. Hexed dropped in price, what I paid is what it goes fornow .
> 
> Also disagree about those two looking better. Slipstream, I don't really like or dislike, but heatwave is by far one of the ugliest black market decals, I have no idea what people see in it, that I don't.


Really, hexed goes for that low? Also man, you don't like heatwave! Heatwave is awesome, but I'm going to have to go with 20xx as the best black market.
EDIT: Oh wow you're right


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 1, 2017)

MegamanZX and finally a new Majora's Mask N3DS XL at a normal retail price.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 1, 2017)

Pre-Ordered PS4 Nights of Azure 2 and asked my sister's friend to use her address (since international delivery is a no-no in this site).


----------



## Nexives (Jun 2, 2017)

I bought a pre-owned life, but it was missing the Dignity DLC.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Finally


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 2, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> Finally


boi

you should'nt be dissapointed


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> boi
> 
> you should'nt be dissapointed


Oh I won't was pirating it on Wii U


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2017)

An RGH'd Slim 360 with custom lights and replaced fans



 


 
(btw, that's not a red ring of death in the second image; it's just that the 4 lit segments of the power button have been modded with red, green, yellow, and blue)


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 2, 2017)

Couldn't resist once it was £29.99. UAE copy as normal with some of these cheap deals in the UK, but cheap game is cheap game. Aint paying £40+ for it.


----------



## SamTheSaminator (Jun 2, 2017)

Got the Elegoo Mega2560 (arduino clone) and a ton of wires.

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 3, 2017)

Picked up some N3DS systems.  The Pokemon one took me by surprise, it looks really good in person.  Got the DK and Mario games for a buck each!, a friend bought them at a yard sale.  Couldn't believe it.  The Crimson DS lite is pretty mint for $10.00.  Rune Factory games from Ebay.  Pretty cheap.  The 3DS one being less money then the DS one.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Jun 3, 2017)

F-Zero AX license cards. I dont even have a machine, yet I still bought them


----------



## danwellby (Jun 4, 2017)

New shit


Spoiler: Images


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 4, 2017)

A new shell for my Gba.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> A new shell for my Gba.


Nice, I heard replace the shell of an SP if difficult, how hard was it for you?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Nice, I heard replace the shell of an SP if difficult, how hard was it for you?


It's actually way easy.
Try replacing a DS Lite one

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> It's actually way easy.
> Try replacing a DS Lite one
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


Lol, God, I bet that will be difficult

Anyways, I actually need to buy a new she'll and upper screen for my DS Phat, screen has a crap ton of dead pixels, and the shell is damaged beyond repair


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Lol, God, I bet that will be difficult
> 
> Anyways, I actually need to buy a new she'll and upper screen for my DS Phat, screen has a crap ton of dead pixels, and the shell is damaged beyond repair


And piss 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> And piss
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


No, that's a different DS


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 4, 2017)

Of the sp, the hinges and connecting the ribbon cable to the motherboard through the shell are the hardest parts. 
If my ds was that bad, I might just buy another one. The price of a new shell and screen, not to mention your labor installing it, wouldn't be worth it. Unless, I found a sick housing.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Lol, God, I bet that will be difficult
> 
> Anyways, I actually need to buy a new she'll and upper screen for my DS Phat, screen has a crap ton of dead pixels, and the shell is damaged beyond repair


Why don't you make a gba out of it and just buy a used one for cheap on ebay?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Why don't you make a gba out of it and just buy a used one for cheap on ebay?


Nah, it was my dads, he still wants a DS so he can play the gen 4 & 5 Pokemon games


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Jun 5, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Lol, God, I bet that will be difficult
> 
> Anyways, I actually need to buy a new she'll and upper screen for my DS Phat, screen has a crap ton of dead pixels, and the shell is damaged beyond repair



Its pretty easy I replaced a bunch with little to no knowledge about how to do it. Id say removing the ribbon cable from the top screen to the bottom is the hardest, but all you need to do is gently roll it and push it through.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> Its pretty easy I replaced a bunch with little to no knowledge about how to do it. Id say removing the ribbon cable from the top screen to the bottom is the hardest, but all you need to do is gently roll it and push it through.


Thanks dude!


----------



## Ricken (Jun 5, 2017)

I got a new pair of Skullcandy earbuds a few days ago.  I thought I broke them earlier because the left one had no sound, but the jack wasn't plugged in all the way


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ricken said:


> I got a new pair of Skullcandy earbuds a few days ago.  I thought I broke them earlier because the left one had no sound, but the jack wasn't plugged in all the way


Good job, I accidentally did that once lol


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Nah, it was my dads, he still wants a DS so he can play the gen 4 & 5 Pokemon games


Make sense. I want to but a ds lite with a damaged top screen to turn it into a gba macro. But for some reason I can't find one broken at a decent price


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 5, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Make sense. I want to but a ds lite with a damaged top screen to turn it into a gba macro. But for some reason I can't find one broken at a decent price


Man, that's sucks.
My advice: go to yard sales/flee markets, you're bound to find something there


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Man, that's sucks.
> My advice: go to yard sales/flee markets, you're bound to find something there


I do but most people near me when they have them never sell games or systems. Well when someone has a game system they want alot for it. I remember last year some lady wanted $100 for a broken gameboy pocket. it wouldn't read any games and it looked like (and felt like) someone dropped it into a bucket of coke/pepsi. She kept trying to tell me it's a rare limited edition. It was the black version, probably because of the coke. She kept saying that u just have to blow the games for it to work.


Edit: I just got a ds lite with a broken top screen on ebay from Japan for $14. I was to only one that bid on it for some reason. It's a white ds lite and I will be turning it into a gba macro when I get it.
I'm also going to try install a speaker in it somehow with the slot-1 still intact. Most gba macro mods make you remove the speakers because there is almost no room in the housing


----------



## danwellby (Jun 5, 2017)

oops forgot something


Spoiler: image


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 5, 2017)

This charm from this awesome artist (check out her store, she has a lot of awesome stuff): https://tictail.com/s/siplick/lycanroc-acrylic-charm


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just a few things. Key switch tester, keycap puller, Kyubey plushie for my keychain and a Grunkle Stan POP figure to go with my Mabel and Dipper POP figures


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ordered some live blackworms for my frogs to eat and bought some cherry shrimp for my aquarium.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## TF_Slayar (Jun 6, 2017)

MLB 11: The Show, Playstation 3 version.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 6, 2017)

last week i bought Sonic Mania at the pre-order i'm so happy i want to play right now


Spoiler: MAH GAEM


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 6, 2017)

Well just got a email from shrimp fever (the store I ordered the blackworms from) and they made a mistake on there site and they don't have any blackworms in stock. So I'm just getting more cherry shrimp from them. I really wanted those blackworms for my frogs. Oh well

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Jun 6, 2017)

I bought a new TV and entertainment center.
TV is a 65 inch 4k Samsung TV.
Just barely fits all of my consoles lol


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 7, 2017)

Anova Sous Vide machine.  Basically, a water bath with the ability to maintain a temperature.

Going low-carb sucks, but with this baby, I can cook all manner of proteins perfectly.  (Also have plans for a cheesecake for a summer get together, but that requires a bowl with a tight-fitting lid.)

Going to pick up a few groceries and supplies for my set up and then, blam!  Food with little or no added fat.


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 7, 2017)

In one of my blogs I mentioned I wanted to start collecting new/sealed 3DS on the cheap.  Was able to find Zero Time Dilemma for $25, Animal Crossing Home Designer for $15, and Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate for $17.50.  Now is the time to collect 3DS titles if your into wanting physical copies.  The DS games were a little more..., the odd and unique have gone up in price.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 7, 2017)

I got a copy of the Another Metroid 2 Remake thanks to someone here I think. The only other Metroid I played from start to finish was Zero Mission, which was dope.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 7, 2017)

34 SNES games bought from @ScarletDreamz 
Picture is not representative (games were in stacks there).


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jun 7, 2017)

Take care of them, please C:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 7, 2017)

Got my blood drawn.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 8, 2017)

Been a while since I have been in this thread. Bonus to note is DDR2 ram seems to be coming back down in price -- got a nice 800MHz 2 gig laptop DDR2 stick the other day for £6 which was nice as it means I don't have to enforce such great ram discipline any more as I have a whole 3 gigs in my main machine.

Within science and engineering there is a concept called the duality of knowledge. Or if you prefer if you build it then you know how it comes apart. In this case I got a 1940s manual, of a work that originated around 1900, on how to prevent explosions and fires. Or in my hands it is a manual on how to blow things up.
Videos may be reflective of my approach to such things



Anyway 


 


 
and a selection of the contents pages
    
Bunch of other books too but fire, and explosions, is more interesting than 1940s engineering drawing and chemical engineering.

Did also get a chance to try to read a 1700s French translation of a story (forgot the name already). Really quite hard that was.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jun 8, 2017)

The most recent thing i bought was basic soldering stuff, like a helping hands, solder, wick, etc. I plan to buy the rest of the stuff i need to make my own Gameboy Color flashcart


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 8, 2017)

Nanoloop Mono has arrived.  Its amazing what Oliver can squeeze into a PCB, this thing is thick requiring no shell.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 9, 2017)

Finally went on sale.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 9, 2017)

Got a Dance Performance DDR708 dance pad yesterday for 50$

And i dare say its way better than a foam padded dance pad and its also a hard plastic dance pad so its nearly arcade stuff


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 9, 2017)

Preordered a bunch of games on amazon. I don't know if they screwed up the prices but god of war 4, farcry5, death stranding,  days gone and COD WW2 are all $50 right now on amazon canada

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 9, 2017)

So the new 3DS sealed game collection grows.  Planet Robobot and Etrian Mystery Dungeon for $31 Each, Animal Crossing New Leaf in the First Print box for $23.00, Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate for $15, and Final Fantasy Explorers for $17.99.  This rounds out the collection some, I want to focus on picking up the Fire Emblem games next, and sealed copies of Sun and Moon to finish out the Pokemon set.  I've also been buying the random DS title.  Having fun buying the low ball stuff.  Will post a pick when they arrive.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 9, 2017)

Spoiler: new fidget spinner


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 10, 2017)

Received my Geotel Note 4G this morning. Very happy with it so far, just getting it all installed. 

It's a very light-weight phone and this will be it for years to come, well, hope it won't become faulty.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 10, 2017)

Ordered some booties for my puppy, so she can take walks outside without burning her feet.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 10, 2017)

Do you have any laminate floors? It is a hilarious combination.

I always found such things (coats for dogs, extra clothes and whatnot) to be pointless, but I live in the UK where 25C (77 if you measure in cretin) is a crazy hot day.


----------



## Daggot (Jun 11, 2017)

I picked up the premium edition of Persona 5 on my way home yesterday.



Spoiler


----------



## Stephano (Jun 11, 2017)

I picked up and 80gb hard drive for my original Xbox so I could stick more games on it


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 11, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I picked up and 80gb hard drive for my original Xbox so I could stick more games on it


Those HDDs must be cheap as chips, aren't they?

Btw, super happy with my new Android phone purchase. It will for sure get more gaming use out of it than my Switch will.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 11, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Those HDDs must be cheap as chips, aren't they?
> 
> Btw, super happy with my new Android phone purchase. It will for sure get more gaming use out of it than my Switch will.


Yep, cheap as chips is right, my friend.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 11, 2017)

64GB MicroSD card for my phone. Now I finally have SPACE! 16GB for the  last 6 years. Killer.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 11, 2017)

New glasses.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 11, 2017)

Got some AK2i flashcards.
Me brother and mate needed one.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 11, 2017)

I bought the gameboy and a new shell a while ago, but the loca just arrived.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 12, 2017)

I bought food today

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## SamTheSaminator (Jun 12, 2017)

Bought some arm floats just because I feel like it (I can swim perfectly well, so random, useless buy really).


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 12, 2017)

Found a nice condition Teal OG DS for sale as parts off ebay for $5.99 shipped from Japan.  Figured I would use it as a case swap or something.  Tested it when I got it and found out it had a bad battery...a few minutes later and "its working!"  I feel like Anakin!!


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 13, 2017)

While I was outside to get some free DQ Birthday Blizzard, bought a Steam card just for this


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 13, 2017)

Bought 10FT of 1/2 rope, to hang up a "hammock seat" from a branch that was just a tad too high with the rope it came with.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 13, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bought 10FT of 1/2 rope, to hang up a "hammock seat" from a branch that was just a tad too high with the rope it came with.


When I saw 10 ft and rope I got a completely different idea.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2017)

Recently got an eVGA 750 W PSU for my upcoming free computer upgrade, and a new Cooler Master mid tower to replace my old one


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 13, 2017)

Limited edition of Halo Reach for a tenner.


----------



## Duckling (Jun 13, 2017)

I bought a New Poker2 keyboard


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Recently got an eVGA 750 W PSU for my upcoming free computer upgrade, and a new Cooler Master mid tower to replace my old one



As you can tell from my photo I'm a fan of the EVGA PSUs.  I have quite the variety.  Am heavy into Seti/[email protected] projects. The 750 will serve you well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> As you can tell from my photo I'm a fan of the EVGA PSUs.  I have quite the variety.  Am heavy into Seti/[email protected] projects. The 750 will serve you well.



They're also using Japanese components too, so that makes the dealer even sweeter   My current 650 W PSU can't even run a 960 GTX lol.


----------



## Duo8 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bought a new router because the ISP one has shitty wifi.
Was going to get the archer C7, but found a rt-ac68u for the same price.





However it has a "slight" defect:



 

Anyone know how to bend back plastic?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 14, 2017)

I earlier today got sex off the wife for the first time in God knows how long. Does that count as getting something lol.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 14, 2017)

Duo8 said:


> Bought a new router because the ISP one has shitty wifi.
> Was going to get the archer C7, but found a rt-ac68u for the same price.
> 
> View attachment 90089
> ...


A hairdryer to heat the plastic and a book (or other flat surface) to "mold" the plastic back to shape? It might work.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 14, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: new fidget spinner
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89531



I saw those at the local Chinatown/mall up here.  They look sweet.

Back on topic - I got myself some leather working tools and a copy of Darksiders Warmastered Edition (dumb name) for the Wii U.


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 15, 2017)

Started thinking of collecting for the Gameboy Color.  The sealed Ceasars Palace 2 game was bundled with a bunch of barbie/raven GBA sealed game lot that went cheap.  The Spawn game, well because its Spawn, its actually a fun side scroller.  I have a bunch of Game Boy Color games Ill have to go through, I had a friend buying them for me at yard sales for a buck a piece.  Anyone else on here collect the Nintendo Color games?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2017)

Free earphones that came with a pack of drinks (they are surprisingly good and seem solid.)
Fire Emblem Echoes spoofed Amiibo cards of Alm and Celica sent from @astrangeone (thanks a lot for them!)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 15, 2017)

Got my ds lite that has a broken top screen yesterday from Japan.  Took 10 days to arrive. Going to turn it into a Gameboy advanced macro this weekend with slot-1 intact and a speaker


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 16, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Got my ds lite that has a broken top screen yesterday from Japan.  Took 10 days to arrive. Going to turn it into a Gameboy advanced macro this weekend with slot-1 intact and a speaker


Oh, I can't want to see photos.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 16, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Started thinking of collecting for the Gameboy Color.  The sealed Ceasars Palace 2 game was bundled with a bunch of barbie/raven GBA sealed game lot that went cheap.  The Spawn game, well because its Spawn, its actually a fun side scroller.  I have a bunch of Game Boy Color games Ill have to go through, I had a friend buying them for me at yard sales for a buck a piece.  Anyone else on here collect the Nintendo Color games?



I've got a few Gameboy and Gameboy Color games. PAL games like the Smurfs, Japanese version of Kid Dracula. Even have Suske en Wiske because holy crap how did Jeroen Tel got the GBC soundchip to sound like a SID is amazing


----------



## Trojaner (Jun 16, 2017)

Have to Buy a New External Drive 8TB for my PS4 ... games are too Big  (4TB Internal) ...alway delete games and redownload after a while, nah no fun


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 17, 2017)

Went out to assist my sister at her resignation from work, saw this sealed copy on sale and did not waste any time nabbing it.



Spoiler












And 5 days ago, from AliExpress.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jun 17, 2017)

got my Disgaea 5 Complete copy and few Nexus 6P Glass Sp's


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 17, 2017)

New pet



Spoiler



it's a red clawed crab. He cost $4.50. Right now I have him in a small quarantine tank before adding to my aquarium
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Piluvr (Jun 17, 2017)

Bought a 20,000mAh battery bank. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01422TC14/ref=ya_st_dp_summary?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Gone be good.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 17, 2017)

So the Gameboy macro is going to have to wait cause my soldering iron is dead. It it barely heats up. Also bought a metal fidget spinner for my nephew.




Spoiler









Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 18, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> Things You Recently Bought or Got
> or Things You Recently Bought or Got​*What am I posting here?*
> 
> Well, in this thread, we give a check-in, posting what things we bought. It could be an electronic device, a video game, furniture, condoms--anything! Give commentary as well. For example, I recently bought New Super Mario Bros 2 for my 3DS. It's a good game.
> ...


BB gun for 4-5 bucks.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 18, 2017)

Recently bought:

Kaspersky Secure Connection (VPN) for one year.
Leather gloves (black)
Mouse mat (black)
Later this month, Zelda amiibos and maybe get my old glasses a new shell (they're bent).



Depravo said:


> New glasses.



Did you get a good deal on that or does it have anything to do because it's by Superdry?



dragonblood9999 said:


> New pet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello, Mr. Crabs.


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 18, 2017)

So I built up a nice collection of GBA Video paks.  Also some shovelware, tempted to rip open the Barbie Groovy Games to play it.
Also started my Gameboy Color Only games collection, currently at 37 Uniques with a few dups/trips of Tony Hawk?! wth.  Found a list, should be fun to build...will post as they roll in.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Jun 18, 2017)

Picked up a PS4 with Morrowind Online for $299


Spoiler: PS4









I also picked up some Manga and some other stuff when I was Japan a few weeks ago, currently have 3 more books on their way as well.


Spoiler: Stuff From Japan


----------



## Depravo (Jun 18, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Did you get a good deal on that or does it have anything to do because it's by Superdry?


No deal on the frames but the photochromic lenses were free (usually £49).


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 20, 2017)

Okay, now that it's built, I got free PC upgrades, thanks to my older brother  

CPU:: Core i7 4770
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 SDRAM
GPU: nVidia GTX 970
PSU: 750 W eVGA


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 20, 2017)

Picked up Dragon Quest 7 on 3DS and some old Xbox 360 games that I never got around to playing:

Red Dead Redemption
Tales of Vesperia
Catherine
Eternal Sonata
Lost Odyssey
They'll arrive sometime in the next week. Excited!


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 20, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Okay, now that it's built, I got free PC upgrades, thanks to my older brother
> 
> CPU:: Core i7 4770
> RAM: 16 GB DDR3 SDRAM
> ...



Nice Video card, should serve you well, I have four of them with hybrid coolers.



Spoiler: Quad 970s





















HaloEliteLegend said:


> Picked up Dragon Quest 7 on 3DS and some old Xbox 360 games that I never got around to playing:
> 
> Red Dead Redemption
> Tales of Vesperia
> ...



Nice, I just got DQ VII Factory sealed to add to my collection.



Spoiler: 3DS pickups:


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 20, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Nice Video card, should serve you well, I have four of them with hybrid coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No doubt it will, also has a massive CPU cooler and nice motherboard, 16 GB RAM though, heh. I can finally run more demanding games, and the best part is I only paid for the case and PSU


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 20, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Nice, I just got DQ VII Factory sealed to add to my collection.


Oooh, cool! I'm guessing that means you've played the game before and are keeping it factory sealed for collection's sake?

Dragon Quest 7 is the _only _Dragon Quest game I'm yet to play, so I'm excited to finally dive into it!


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 20, 2017)

Recent pickups today:  Random Gameboy Color Only fodder, not sure if I'll try to collect these or not yet.  Most people want to much for them, and I can spend that money on more DS/3DS titles.  The super mario advance game was legit, surprised there because most gba stuff on the Ebayster can be Chinal.  I'm collecting GBA Videos too.  That's a short set with a few rare carts.  The online wiki is wrong and I may have to log on to change it.  There is no Sonic Volume 2.








HaloEliteLegend said:


> Oooh, cool! I'm guessing that means you've played the game before and are keeping it factory sealed for collection's sake?
> 
> Dragon Quest 7 is the _only _Dragon Quest game I'm yet to play, so I'm excited to finally dive into it!



No, I need to play it yet , I have an opened copy also.  My plan is to play DW 2-3 on the Gameboy Color, IV-V-VI on the DS, and finally DQ VII & VIII on the 3DS.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Recent pickups today:  Random Gameboy Color Only fodder, not sure if I'll try to collect these or not yet.  Most people want to much for them, and I can spend that money on more DS/3DS titles.  The super mario advance game was legit, surprised there because most gba stuff on the Ebayster can be Chinal.  I'm collecting GBA Videos too.  That's a short set with a few rare carts.  The online wiki is wrong and I may have to log on to change it.  There is no Sonic Volume 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, with all your recent posts, I need to catch up and buy more Gameboy stuff, haha.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 20, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> No, I need to play it yet , I have an opened copy also. My plan is to play DW 2-3 on the Gameboy Color, IV-V-VI on the DS, and finally DQ VII & VIII on the 3DS.


Dragon Quest 4 and 5 are really great! DQ6 is nice, but not quite as good as 4 and 5. DQ 1 and 2 are as traditional as you can get. DQ 3 is a bit more story-focused than 1 and 2 and a transition into the great narratives of the latter games. DQ8 is fantastic, although the 3DS version uses a MIDI soundtrack instead of the awesome orchestrated soundtrack of the original PS2 game. It also lacks the charming menus of the original, which is a tad bothersome. But the gameplay enhancements on 3DS probably make up for it. Dunno if you've played/planning to play DQ9, but that's also amazing! My personal fav. Now all that's left is Dragon Quest 7, hehe.



VinsCool said:


> Man, with all your recent posts, I need to catch up and buy more Gameboy stuff, haha.


Never owned a GameBoy .-.
Am I missing out?


----------



## Xexyz (Jun 20, 2017)

Ordered these from Amazon JP for reading practice. Books were $35but I paid $25 for shipping .


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 20, 2017)

Xexyz said:


> Ordered these from Amazon JP for reading practice. Books were $35but I paid $25 for shipping .


Your Name........... Damn, I really need to see this film sometime, I've been putting it off for so long.


----------



## Xexyz (Jun 20, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Your Name........... Damn, I really need to see this film sometime, I've been putting it off for so long.


I've seen that movie 3 times lol. One of my favorite movies next to Koe no Katachi and Disappearance of Haruhi


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 20, 2017)

Xexyz said:


> I've seen that movie 3 times lol. One of my favorite movies next to Koe no Katachi and Disappearance of Haruhi


I'm still tryna get over Shinkai's previous film, _Five Centimeters Per Second_. Still have that post-sad-movie depression so I haven't felt compelled to start Your Name yet becoz I'm not mentally prepared for another bombshell xD
But people say it's really good! And I love Shinkai's other work, he's a fantastic director.


----------



## Xexyz (Jun 20, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> I'm still tryna get over Shinkai's previous film, _Five Centimeters Per Second_. Still have that post-sad-movie depression so I haven't felt compelled to start Your Name yet becoz I'm not mentally prepared for another bombshell xD
> But people say it's really good! And I love Shinkai's other work, he's a fantastic director.


Haven't seen _Five Centimeters Per Second_ yet because of that reason lol, but I'll tell you that Your Name won't give you that feeling.


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 20, 2017)

Bought it an hour ago. Time for a good ol' read.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Youkai (Jun 20, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Your Name........... Damn, I really need to see this film sometime, I've been putting it off for so long.



Don't worry you didn't really miss much there ... completely overrated.



Xexyz said:


> I've seen that movie 3 times lol. One of my favorite movies



Really oO? What made it good for you ?
I liked the drawing style but than again the story was so weird and there were no explanation and nothing, it all mad no sense for me.

I kind of got the story in the end but still it was not good.



Xexyz said:


> Haven't seen _Five Centimeters Per Second_ yet because of that reason lol, but I'll tell you that Your Name won't give you that feeling.



This one was actaully very good !


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 20, 2017)

Well won a auction for silver PSP 3000 on eBay for $ 30. Get a message from seller saying if I pay now he could send it within the hour. So I pay for it with in 5 minutes he cancels and refunds me. So I messaged him and ask what's wrong with the PSP he said he couldn't find the charger. So instead of asking me if I'm  okay without it he just cancelled it right away. So now I got to wait a couple days for the stupid $30 go back to my account. So If I wanted to buy something else I can't now.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 20, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Well won a auction for silver PSP 3000 on eBay for $ 30. Get a message from seller saying if I pay now he could send it within the hour. So I pay for it with in 5 minutes he cancels and refunds me. So I messaged him and ask what's wrong with the PSP he said he couldn't find the charger. So instead of asking me if I'm  okay without it he just cancelled it right away. So now I got to wait a couple days for the stupid $30 go back to my account. So If I wanted to buy something else I can't now.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk



If I were you, I'd leave a negative feedback report on his account, that'll learn the little grifter a thing or two. He never should've done that, it's why I personally dislike eBay.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 20, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> If I were you, I'd leave a negative feedback report on his account, that'll learn the little grifter a thing or two. He never should've done that, it's why I personally dislike eBay.


Yeah that's what I'm probably going to do. Just waiting for him to message me back. I would have been fine without the charger because even though I have a psp go , I have 3 regular psp chargers.


Edit: So I just checked his other things he had for sale and they are all gone, he deleted every auction that he had. 

One of his auctions was a gba sp 101 with about 10 gbc games (it had harvest moon 3 and pokemon crystal) and it was going to end very soon and was only at $33  in bids
 Anyways going to wait till I get my money back then leave negative feedback


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 20, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Yeah that's what I'm probably going to do. Just waiting for him to message me back. I would have been fine without the charger because even though I have a psp go , I have 3 regular psp chargers.
> 
> 
> Edit: So I just checked his other things he had for sale and they are all gone, he deleted every auction that he had.
> ...



Good, people like him deserve negative feedback, especially if they're going to be a whiny little coward/hypocrite like that on eBay.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 20, 2017)

Xexyz said:


> Haven't seen _Five Centimeters Per Second_ yet because of that reason lol, but I'll tell you that Your Name won't give you that feeling.


Really? Well, then! Though, I heard from many people that it was still fairly emotional.



Youkai said:


> Don't worry you didn't really miss much there ... completely overrated.


Suppose it's to be expected. Still wanna check it out tho!


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 20, 2017)

Yesss
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leon315 (Jun 21, 2017)

Finally i decided to get this FANTASTIC mechanical keyboard, it's Corsair K70 rapidfire built with the latest and fastest Switch, The Cherry MX SPEED  AND HyperX revolver S with dolby 7.1 for playing competitive online and watching blurays


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 21, 2017)

Green 5mW Laser. I can point at the stars with it at night, it's so cool! It also only cost me 13 dollars with shipping included!


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Jun 21, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Green 5mW Laser. I can point at the stars with it at night, it's so cool! It also only cost me 13 dollars with shipping included!


I was quoted why? xD


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 21, 2017)

Baccabechoppin said:


> I was quoted why? xD


Good question, lol. I removed it.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 21, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Green 5mW Laser. I can point at the stars with it at night, it's so cool! It also only cost me 13 dollars with shipping included!


u can also burn remotely a house made with wood


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 21, 2017)

leon315 said:


> u can also burn remotely a house made with wood


NO LOL! 5mW is nowhere NEAR the power enough to start burning not a house, but a single potato chip!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, it's a *GREEN* laser. They are known for their effectiveness, the blue once are known for their power, they can actually burn stuff.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 22, 2017)

Got to do the most fun job at work today...

I got to steam a whole unit at the hospital for bedbugs. Oh what fun... 


I also got to take a shower at work for the first time in 4 years, put my work clothes in a sealed bag and I have to where a pair of hospital stocks because mine are in the bag along with my boxers.

Cause I don't want to bring those into my house


Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 22, 2017)

Expanding my Gameboy Color Only game collection...this is a pain when most of the games are dirty as hell.  Hard to find mint copies.  Also a sucker for a Gameboy Color system that is in decent shape.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Got this at school ( I shit you not ) for $10 USD.
It's literally the luckiest purchase I've ever done. 

Has no charger, but it still has some power so I was able to test it; and it works damn fine. 

Just ordered a charger and a Pokemon Emerald cartridge from MercadoLivre :3


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 23, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Got this at school ( I shit you not ) for $10 USD.
> It's literally the luckiest purchase I've ever done.
> 
> Has no charger, but it still has some power so I was able to test it; and it works damn fine.
> ...


Front or backlit? I have a frontlit one ;-;


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 23, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Got this at school ( I shit you not ) for $10 USD.
> It's literally the luckiest purchase I've ever done.
> 
> Has no charger, but it still has some power so I was able to test it; and it works damn fine.
> ...


Luckkkkkkkkyyyyyyyyy, man.

I bought a $20 Steam card


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 23, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Front or backlit? I have a frontlit one ;-;



Backlight, AGS-101
So even better :3


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 23, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Backlight, AGS-101
> So even better :3


*jealousness intensifies*


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Backlight, AGS-101
> So even better :3


Holy shit, that's incredibly cheap. Nice aquisition buddy!


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 23, 2017)

Today was a good day:

3 latest Zelda amiibo, twin snakes, eternal darkness, soul calibur 2 and capcom vs SNK millennium 2001 for GC (all 4 for an absolute bargain) and a 128mb and a 64mb memory card for ps2 for free


----------



## Haider Raza (Jun 23, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Got this at school ( I shit you not ) for $10 USD.
> It's literally the luckiest purchase I've ever done.
> 
> Has no charger, but it still has some power so I was able to test it; and it works damn fine.
> ...


I bought GBA SP with chager for 5$.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 23, 2017)

Bought a black psp 3001 with charger 4gb memory stick and 10 games for $80


----------



## vinipeix (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Boured (Jun 23, 2017)

I bought quite a bit, I bought an Everdrive GBA X5 for $99 plus shipping equaling $105. I then bought a DS Lite and a copy of Pokemon Emerald and Metroid Zero Mission which i plan to dump them with all my other GBA cartridges to play on my Everdrive with GBA Backup Tool.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 24, 2017)

This year's summer sale is pretty depressing and 2 of the games on my wishlist weren't on sale 

Instead, I had to buy these





Yeah, I have absolute 0 regrets on purchasing South Park.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

I just bought Terraria and portal


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2017)

Fuck you Gaben


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 24, 2017)

Spoiler








Guess who's getting married


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulation!


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Congratulation!


Merci, I'm as happy as I could ever be.
Now you be sure to play those 26 games you just bought


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Merci, I'm as happy as I could ever be.
> Now you be sure to play those 26 games you just bought


Someday I will, hahaha


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Fuck you Gaben
> 
> View attachment 91226


Could resist, could you? 
Make sure you share
My Steam name is: DeoNaught



Yepi69 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bought fingers..... two with rings on them. cool


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 24, 2017)

- GameCube Wavebird
- GameCube Ferrari Driving Wheel
- Soul Calibur (Dreamcast)
- 1984 by George Orwell
- Brave New World by Aldous Huxley
- Romeo and Juliet Pocket Edition by William Shakespeare

I did want to buy history books of Spain and Portugal (via Amazon which is where I ordered those ones from) but it'd just cost way too much, and I think my parents might have books of Portugal history.

Why am I interested? It's history.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 24, 2017)

OK so with the psp 3001 I got 10 games and they are NBA 2k11, world poker tour, Syphon Filter dark mirror, burnout Legends Capcom classic collections, Sonic Rivals SOCOM u.s. Navy Seals fireteam Bravo, Killzone liberation, Final Fantasy 2 and Ys the ark of napishtim. All for $80.

Going to sell the games I don't want to my local pawn shop and see what they have that I do want

Also bought for $8 a small Venus fly trap



Spoiler


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2017)

I bought two games with the rest of my money.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 25, 2017)

Birthday coupon at Gamestop is about to expire next week so used it to buy this game. And since PSN Flash Sale is semi-meh, I bought PS4 Touhou Double Focus and PS3 Ragnarok Odyssey ACE since I have spare funds on my wallet.


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 25, 2017)

This... Is good?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2017)

Katsumi San said:


> This... Is good?


No, that is shit, You should give it to me, I like trash


----------



## jimmyj (Jun 25, 2017)

The original sonic the hedgehog for the mega drive boxed full for 10£


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 25, 2017)

noragrets said:


> nvidia can go suck a dick with their overpriced gpus


They're good tho


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 26, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> They're good tho


I buy this from known work employee at job for $200 USD. It was new(Packaging intact) but person who is sell is say they are not patient for building things and give up pc build.

This is good pricing for $450 USD graphic card


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 26, 2017)

I picked up this "Movie Player" not sure if I'll track down a Compact flash card or a read/writer for it.  Just toss it into my collection of GBA flash stuff.
Got a couple of cool old school GB flash carts coming in the mail soon also.







My current collection:


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 26, 2017)

Label on my ezfa is all grubby like that as well. Thought it was just mine even though it's spent all it's life in my gba.

I bought a new charger. Didn't really need need anymore batteries, I already have a load of lsd rechargables, but the world is truly ending as Maplin had another good deal.






£14.99. 

Batteries added to my ever growing collection


----------



## hii915 (Jun 27, 2017)

Bought this beauty a few days ago.  Anne pro modded with 65g zealios switches.
http://imgur.com/a/PGMFO


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 27, 2017)

Probably done with the steam sale due to it being meh as usual. Only bought

Snake Pass
Hollow Knight, decent discount considering it's fairly new.
Valkyrie Drive Bhikkhuni, had a voucher giving it a decent discount.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

noragrets said:


> nvidia can go suck a dick with their overpriced gpus



Well, at least they work, AMD GPUs are budget priced for a reason.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 27, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> I picked up this "Movie Player" not sure if I'll track down a Compact flash card or a read/writer for it.  Just toss it into my collection of GBA flash stuff.
> Got a couple of cool old school GB flash carts coming in the mail soon also.
> 
> 
> ...


Such... beauty.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 27, 2017)

AMD gpus work fine, just because you had a single one die, doesn't mean they "don't work". Only card I've ever had die has been a 7800GTX, I guess Nvidia cards don't work either then.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 27, 2017)

Katsumi San said:


> This... Is good?
> CUT


We bought the same GTX1070, mine is from MSI too, IT's NOT GOOD, IT's GREAT!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

noragrets said:


> they're are definitelly overpriced when you take into account the cost per fps
> amd is giving you better value for the price you're paying for their products, while nvidia is trying to suck as much as they can from you



Never had a single issue with nVidia in the fifteen years I've used their products, it is what is, like what you like. C'est la vie.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2017)

noragrets said:


> i'm not talking about reliability, i think both hold pretty well overtime
> what i'm talking about here is pricing , and the premium you end up paying with nvidia for a slightly more powerful competing card, which is not worth it imo



I'm keeping my comments to myself on the matter. I got it for free, I can't complain, there, I'm done. *sigh*.


----------



## aofelix (Jun 27, 2017)

Slightly? 
AMD are so behind the game they don't even have a card to compete with the 1080 or 1080ti. 

At this point for high end gaming, NVIDIA is the ONLY way to go.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I've recently bought: 

Panasonic 65 inch dx902b
KEF Q500 speakers
KEF Q200c speaker
KEF 100 speakers
AVR Denon x3300 
BK monolith plus subwoofer

let me just say my ears are now blessed. Haven't oepned the TV yet. didnt go OLEd due to burn in/image retention given how much i abuse my screens


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 27, 2017)

leon315 said:


> We bought the same GTX1070, mine is from MSI too, IT's NOT GOOD, IT's GREAT!


Oh okay.  I only hope this gpu is great for stream console game capture.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 27, 2017)

Both are overpriced this gen. Not something you can really just throw at Nvidia. Both AMD and Nvidia bumped their prices up a bracket. AMD just has nothing at the higher end yet, but based on their behaviour with the lower end, I don't see them being much cheaper, when they eventually push back into it.

1060 over on Nvidia got shoved into the price X70 price bracket, 1070 got put in the x80 bracket and so on.
AMD done exactly the same with what they have. Did the 480 come out in the 380's price bracket, nope, price was jacked up and put in the x90 (290/390) bracket.

GPU market is a joke at the moment. R9 290 is coming up to 4 years old and what can you get in that mainstream price bracket, a 1060 or 480/580 or about 10-15fps average if that. 4 years and that's the improvement in the mainstream tier. It's disgraceful from both vendors.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2017)

I got a new credit card, because my older card was expired.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I got a new credit card, because my older card was expired.


Can you give me the number, because pics or fake


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 27, 2017)

A Bung Doctor GB 64M card and a GameJack 16M?! arrived in the mail today.  The GameJack card is heavy, and has a selector for different MBC types.   It needed some contact cleaning but got it to run and found Tecmo Bowl on it...good times.  The Bung(love that name) Doctor card is cool, it appears new in box.  Always wanted one of these but if I remember they were expensive.  They increase my small collection to five consisting of an EDGB, DragnDerp, and EM64.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 28, 2017)

I gave a shot on buying Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Legendary Edition on G2A for 9 bucks (with tax, $13 in total), waited for 3-4 minutes for the key, inputted the product code and it worked.


----------



## fille (Jun 28, 2017)

Ps4 pro,fifa 17-horizon-killzone-drive club-super stardust-resogun-uncharted 4-knack and neosd aes.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 28, 2017)

Finally got the door replacement for my leopard gecko tank. It was about $20 after tax, bought some silkworms (4 of them for my leopard geckos) they cost about $6 after tax and to celebrate my fix tank I bought another leopard gecko. This time a mack snow baby(it's about 2-3 months old). It's still to young to know the sex, I want a female but if it's a male(kind of hoping it is) then I'll probably breed him to my 2 females. It (The Mack snow baby) was $80 but the store I bought it from is have a anniversary sale so it was 25% off so $60.If it is a male then I have my old 10 gallon I can keep him in.


I also order some food for them from a seller in Windsor ontario. I ended up ordering 250 black solder fly larva ( they're also known as repti worms calci worms or Phoenix Worms)for $15, 50 waxworms for $4.5 and 12 silkworms for $7.55.
So all together with shipping they cost $44.88 I should be getting them tomorrow if they ship today or Friday if they ship tomorrow. I paid for Express overnight shipping.

Would most likely be using the wax worms for fishing apparently they are good for fishing.




Spoiler
















Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## doughmay (Jun 28, 2017)

In the mail today, I got my cosair vengeance lpx 16GB DDR4 3000, for my upcoming Ryzen build


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 29, 2017)

Well the feeder insect seller contacted me saying they couldn't get any silkworms, so I ended up getting some horn worms instead.


Also picked up for the gbc magi nation for $10. I don't know why but a really like that game last time I played it. Picked up for the psp (even though I've hacked it) patapon and Loco roco. Both were $10 each. When I got home I noticed that in the Loco roco case was  Loco roco 2 not 1. So I don't know if I'm going to return it or not.

Won a auction on eBay for $3 Monster Hunter Freedom for the PSP. Bought on eBay one of those clear hard skin cover protector for $2.30. Bought  for $5.70 5 micro SD to memory stick Pro Duo card adapter also bought on eBay 10 clear UMD replacement shells for $5.80 because I have a couple of games that are badly cracked.

My brother in law gave me some cheap Bluetooth headphones that came in a case of beer. They actually are not bad. The plastic is a little flimsy but actually has good sound. Currently using them to listen to some offspring.



Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 29, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Well the feeder insect seller contacted me saying they couldn't get any silkworms, so I ended up getting some horn worms instead.
> 
> 
> Also picked up for the gbc magi nation for $10. I don't know why but a really like that game last time I played it. Picked up for the psp (even though I've hacked it) patapon and Loco roco. Both were $10 each. When I got home I noticed that in the Loco roco case was  Loco roco 2 not 1. So I don't know if I'm going to return it or not.
> ...


I have seen the headphones, in a case of beer too. I'm kinda tempted to buy a case just for the headphones lol


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I have seen the headphones, in a case of beer too. I'm kinda tempted to buy a case just for the headphones lol


They're not bad. Just don't expect beats quality headphones

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 29, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> They're not bad. Just don't expect beats quality headphones
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Beats are utter shite, so I would assume they're better, lol.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Beats are utter shite, so I would assume they're better, lol.


I know but a meant something like a 200 to 300 dollar headphones quality

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Navonod (Jun 29, 2017)

Refer to this video for my first project kit.  not my video.

Bought a Gamecube to play Pokemon XD, still looking for the game though.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 29, 2017)

Spoiler: Japanese takeout for lunch (feat: a Thai iced tea)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 29, 2017)

Received the books I ordered and something else.



Spoiler





 


 






Requested a replacement copy for the Romeo & Juliet book due to a deep scratch on the front cover and as it turns out, that shampoo which I will not use (I like having my hair), was sent instead of rechargeable batteries + charger that I ordered. Amazon's picker(s) screwed up.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2017)

Finally bought a PS4, picking up Last of Us, GTA V, Ratchet and Clank, and Uncharted 4 tomorrow.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 30, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> Finally bought a PS4 pro, picking up Last of Us, GTA V, Ratchet and Clank, and Uncharted 4 tomorrow.


That's not a pro. thats the gold limited edition 1tb slim ps4

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 30, 2017)

Figured I would post some of the comics I pick up.  Iron Fist is actually well done and follows where Season 1 on Netflix leaves off.  American Gods, to be honest the show is better then the comic books.  I'll have to look up the novel to read.

Finally picked up the Gameboy Color version of Pocket Music.  Its really fun, but I need to do some noise filter mods, the Color has pretty trashy sound.  






The 23 in 1 cart was just an impulse purchase.  It works fantastic and has a nice little library of games on it.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sis gave me a fidget spinner but i like my slinky spring more. Bought a Wii Balance Board for 10 bucks and Super Joy Box 10 for 3 bucks


----------



## nero99 (Jun 30, 2017)

though highly unnecessary, i wanted it and the 144Hz it has. Plus it's a curved 27 inch display with AMD free sync "i use a 8gb 580 )


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> That's not a pro. thats the gold limited edition 1tb slim ps4
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Whoops lol, I keep using the word Pro when referring to the PS4; haha


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 30, 2017)

Just got a USB type C cable in the mail, i can finally use my powerbank with my Switch and get more play time


----------



## NeonEmerald (Jun 30, 2017)

Went ahead and bought some replacement cases for both Pokemon Colosseum and Pokemon XD Gale of Darkness. 

Just recently I also bought replacement manuals for both Sonic Adventure DX and Sonic Adventure 2 Battle.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2017)

Picked these up today, just waiting for my PS4 to come in the mail tonight.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 30, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> Picked these up today, just waiting for my PS4 to come in the mail tonight.


Add me on PSN! It's nxiwng (not a typo)

On the other hand, ordered a new wall adapter for my phone as I lost the one that came with it


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2017)

nxwing said:


> Add me on PSN! It's nxiwng (not a typo)
> 
> On the other hand, ordered a new wall adapter for my phone as I lost the one that came with it


Will do  just expecting the PS4 to come in tonight -- if it doesn't I will have to be a mad customer calling Canada Post asking them to give me my $16 I paid for expedited shipping!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 30, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> Will do  just expecting the PS4 to come in tonight -- if it doesn't I will have to be a mad customer calling Canada Post asking them to give me my $16 I paid for expedited shipping!


My main PSN is The_Samarium and my one for GTA is ItsPurroxide. Feel free to add me


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 1, 2017)

MSI quicksilver 1070 OC to replace my aging 290. Pretty much the same as the gaming X, just in silver. 

Based on the FE, don't think vega is gonna deliver the goods and even if it did, think it will be out of budget. Can still change my mind (distance selling means can return for any reason 14 days after receiving, as long as you don't use it), don't think I will, but mining craze got me ordering cards at 2am just incase it runs out of stock


----------



## iAqua (Jul 1, 2017)

I just ordered a uno r3 and nfc reader for it, hoping to use amiibomb.


----------



## Plstic (Jul 1, 2017)

Ordered a plextor px-716a and some modchips.


----------



## nero99 (Jul 1, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> MSI quicksilver 1070 OC to replace my aging 290. Pretty much the same as the gaming X, just in silver.
> 
> Based on the FE, don't think vega is gonna deliver the goods and even if it did, think it will be out of budget. Can still change my mind (distance selling means can return for any reason 14 days after receiving, as long as you don't use it), don't think I will, but mining craze got me ordering cards at 2am just incase it runs out of stock


The FE Vega cards are not for gaming. They are in the same class as nvidia's quadro cards. Meaning, they are meant for content creators, not games. The RX series of VEGA is going to meant for gaming.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 1, 2017)

nero99 said:


> The FE Vega cards are not for gaming. They are in the same class as nvidia's quadro cards. Meaning, they are meant for content creators, not games. The RX series of VEGA is going to meant for gaming.



More like Titans than Quadro. Vega doesn't have certifed drivers for the profesional side and can switch between gaming mode and pro mode. Gaming driver is not gimped either (according to amd), just a little older.

RX vega is the same chip as well, just 8GB instead of 16 and possible higher clockspeeds (doubtful based on power draw of the fe). As much as I would like it, I don't think AMD are pulling a rabbit out the hat with vega and have some huge difference between FE and RX.

I think it will likely be meh like the fury X. If amd really had something great, they would be shouting about it, like with Ryzen, not hiding it and being vague about everything like with vega.

I have time to think on it anyway (won't ship for at least a few days, then 14 days to return if I change mind anyway).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm not happy today. The place I ordered my feeder insects from a store in Windsor Ontario. They ship them yesterday and I paid for overnight shipping. I have not received them, so that means I won't be getting them until Tuesday(because of Canada day) the earliest and most likely all dead. I paid just under $50 for everything, the shipping itself was almost $15.  what pisses me off more is I ordered them on Tuesday to be shipped on Wednesday for me to get them on Thursday. For some fucking reason they decided to ship them on Thursday for me to get them Friday, well I ain't getting shit(alive anyways). What also pisses me off is the I sent them a email about this and 10 minutes later I get a convenient email saying they're on vacation and won't be back until the 9th and they won't answer any email till the 10th.

Right now there are somewhere in Mississauga which is fucking stupid because they have to pass through my City to go to Mississauga, then from there come back to my City to be delivered to me. I'm so fucking pissed.  Not happy with this service I've had with them so far. I ordered from them originally 250 black soldier fly larvae 12 small silkworms six small hornworms and 50 wax worms. Before I paid they sent me an email saying there was no hornworms, that's ok I can give them here easily. I said that's okay can I order everything except for that, I get an email saying yes. So I paid about two hours later another email saying they cannot send me any silkworms if I wanted they can send me 9 medium hornworms instead  of the 12 small silkworms. I said okay that's fine then they decide to ship it to me a day late and now this has happened

The only reason I bought from them is because they are close to my City and the shipping was reasonable compared to other site that want ,no Joke, $80 for shipping of something that they sell for $15 .


Also booked a 3 night 4days stay at a serviced camping ground again this year. Cost me $147.
Also bought some frogbit (it's a floating aquatic plant kind of like small lily pads) a aquatic banana plant(the roots looks kind of like a bunch of bananas) and riccia (it's a moss like plant)for my aquarium.

Also trying to convince my sister to let me get a corn snake. My brother in law says he fine with me getting a snake as long as he doesn't see it or its food. They don't care about me getting lizards, geckos or frogs.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 1, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Also trying to convince my sister to let me get a corn snake. My brother in law says he fine with me getting a snake as long as he doesn't see it or its food. They don't care about me getting lizards, geckos or frogs.



Corn snakes are cute


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 1, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Corn snakes are cute


I know. My sister the type of person that think that only cats and dogs can be pets not anything else. I had a really hard time convincing her let me get an aquarium and the only reason she let me have leopard geckos is because of how small they stay and even then she doesn't want me to bring certain feeder insects, like crickets (even though I do), into the house, because she thinks that all crickets chirp.

The problem she has with snakes is that she doesn't want me to bring live or frozen mice into her house, so that means if I ever wanted to buy a hamster, she would freak out.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2017)

EC Technology 22400mAh Power Bank, for those rainy days at work where I just play on my phone.
Speedo Endurance+ Jammer and Aqua Sphere Mako swimming goggles.
A cheap pump and a Wilson MVP basketball.


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 3, 2017)

Just snagged this on eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232394037971
Around £15 total, I really just wanted this sweet Lagi head though. 


Spoiler: Lagi Head (Big Pic lol)


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 3, 2017)

Quicksilver 1070 oc. Quicksilver is based on the gaming z/x. Same clocks as the X, but the same backplate/lights as z. Of course it has to be rgb because apparently everything is, glad I have a solid side panel.

If Vega is the 2nd coming of gpu jesus you can all thank me, as it would be just my luck that the time I don't believe the amd hype train, it comes through. Have to say that MSI make some of the nicest looking cards on the market.

On another note, not sure the point of Amazon prime. Ordered this late Friday (well 2am, so technically sat morning), ships Saturday, arrived Sunday. Not uncommon for me to have stuff that quick, not really making the sales pitch for prime when standard free seems so good.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 3, 2017)

Got a dispatch confirmation for the rechargeable batteries + charger, now, I just hope Amazon doesn't send me some stupid thing instead like they did last time. I don't even know what to do with that medicinal shampoo... eBay it?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 3, 2017)

I got a Wii, a controller, a (broken) nunchuck, a game called rock band, Wii Sports, an "Ultra Sensor Bar" (better than regular one), and all the necessary things to play

All for $40


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I got a Wii, a controller, a (broken) nunchuck, a game called rock band, Wii Sports, an "Ultra Sensor Bar" (better than regular one), and all the necessary things to play
> 
> All for $40


Kinda seems you got ripped off. The Wii goes for cheaper than that.


----------



## Youkai (Jul 3, 2017)

Does paying for a flight count as buying stuff as well ? as its only transportation ...

Went to Spain for a week after my graduation from my second job training (in Germany if you want do a job you have to do 2-3 years of special training with very bad wage) two weeks ago and I will get a ticket to Taiwan this week if my Boss finaly gives me the go. (not sure if I will get the 3 weeks off from work)


----------



## THYPLEX (Jul 3, 2017)

Crash remastered , and eeeeew...
The controls sucks


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 3, 2017)

THYPLEX said:


> Crash remastered , and eeeeew...
> The controls sucks


The controls are the same as before, they only remade the game graphically.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 3, 2017)

noragrets said:


> have you played it yet? he's not the only one complaining y'know?


That doesn't make it any better. It's an old game remade with new visuals so the controls/gameplay are to be expected to have some setbacks.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I don't even know what to do with that medicinal shampoo... eBay it?


Return it and probably get Prime for free as compensation.


----------



## THYPLEX (Jul 3, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The controls are the same as before, they only remade the game graphically.


The problem is i've never had the chance to play them , so now i'm a little shocked and frustrated about that but i'll keep playin' the game , it's not so bad


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 3, 2017)

Few days old but I got a new phone.


----------



## THYPLEX (Jul 3, 2017)

I bought Netflix (this month)


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 3, 2017)

Dunno if this counts as "buying" or "getting" but yesterday I moved to Germany to live with my mom and to work. Loving it here so far!
(recommend me some candy)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 4, 2017)

My feeder insects for my geckos still haven't come. Its been 5 days since they shipped. They were supposed to be next day delivery, so I'm very pissed about it.  So I ended up buying some crickets yesterday for them because at least half of my order is going to be dead. I'll be sure to flim the unboxing as proof. Also slowly buying some accessories for snake I'm hoping to get in September at the Expo. Just got to convince my sister to go with so she can see them. I know my brother-in-law would he has no problem with me getting one.



Edit July 4th: the feeders came today and like I thought the the black soldier fly larvae are okay and 1 wax worm came dead but all my hornworms are dead. They've been dead for a while. There was one that still good color but the rest of them are all black so they've been dead for a while really sucks paid almost $10 for them. They were the bigger part of the older. But they were packaged nicely and they gave me 25 more black soldier fly larvae and on the wax room pack it says 55 but with the Dead one it was only 54. But other than the hornworms I can't really complain about the order because I thought the wax worms are going to be dead too.

So will I order from them? Probably because I'm sure they'll give me credit back at least for the hornworms and they're actually have the cheapest shipping everywhere else I go would you like $80 I want the same order and that's just the shipping, also I can find black Soldier fly larvae anywhere near me. No pet stores or even reptile pet stores sell them near me. Maybe I can find some cheaper ones at the Expo


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 4, 2017)

2 GBA SPs, 2 DSses (launchday models), 3DS FW 1.1, ~20 shitty GBA games, 2 GB games, couple of shitty DS games and 2 3DS games + 1 EZ 4 1GB mini SD and 3 R4's with 3, 2 GB micro SDs for 75 quid.
Already sold the first SP for 30 quid~


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2017)

tales of berseria ps4


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 4, 2017)

I bought catlateral damage and fat princess adventures on the PSN mid-year sale

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## yoshimashi (Jul 4, 2017)

I bought cherries, bug spray, and some vitamins.


----------



## darkaxe (Jul 5, 2017)

I got a Switch, Breath Of the Wild, MK 8 Deluxe and Oceanhorn. For the PS4 I got Wolfenstein New Blood and Lego Force Awakens for Xbox One.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jul 5, 2017)

I bought the NANA Volume 12 Manga


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 5, 2017)

I finally bought a raspberry pi 3 model b and a case for it with a mini fan. I have multiple 2.5a USB power adapters at home so I didn't buy that. And I have 3 32gb micro SD cards so I'll use one of them with it for now

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2017)

Spoiler: lunch today


----------



## Stephano (Jul 6, 2017)

I picked up two AV switch boxes. so now i don't have unplug cables anymore.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Jul 6, 2017)

I got a galaxy s8+, a 256gb micro SD, and a mophie battery case. I can go like 4 days without a charge on average usage. Great phone

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Xexyz (Jul 6, 2017)

Bought too much stuff at Anime Expo. I never thought I would buy figures and Love Live stuff but I did, no ragrets tho


the series that i bought figures from were Monogatari and K-On


----------



## Youkai (Jul 6, 2017)

THYPLEX said:


> I bought Netflix (this month)



oO wow how many millions did they want ?
could you give all of us a free account please ?


----------



## THYPLEX (Jul 6, 2017)

Youkai said:


> oO wow how many millions did they want ?
> could you give all of us a free account please ?


Eheheheh !
I paid only for this month ( 10 euro)


----------



## Youkai (Jul 6, 2017)

Fu ... this month is Hardcore ;(

Usually I only have about ~50-100€ left for fun each month sometimes even less ... now I will get a propper payment in the end of the month (finaly my wage went from 700 to 1400 €) 
And say what, booked a flight for me and my Girl to Taipeh (16 days holliday) for 1100€ and just got an awesome deal on the Oculus Rift including the Touch Controler for 450€ (usualy both together is above 700€) just had to buy that thing.

So now after paying my rent and everything I will be like - 500€ this month ... than again I was told I will get 400€ bonus this month for completing my traineeship ^^ hopefully the taxes are not to high ... still will be about -100 depending on how much I can save up off food and other stuff.

Had to pay 430€ on additional costs for my flat ... seems the other familys do not care as much as I do -.-V (at least my electricity bill is below average ... when my gf was in Spain for 6 month I used less than 1/2 of what is normal for 1 person, at least thats what was written in the letter of the electricity company ... when she came back it wen from 1/2 of 1 person to the average for 2)


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 7, 2017)

Recently got a USB-C cable in the mail to plug my Switch on my power bank


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 7, 2017)

Spoiler: another switch game















Spoiler: stand


----------



## kingtut (Jul 7, 2017)

I got crash n sane trilogy, and it is awesome. there is only one level which I absolutely hard. high road. I do not remember that level being that hard


----------



## THYPLEX (Jul 7, 2017)

kingtut said:


> I got crash n sane trilogy, and it is awesome. there is only one level which I absolutely hard. high road. I do not remember that level being that hard


Because the controls are very bad, the game in self is not so difficult


----------



## kingtut (Jul 8, 2017)

THYPLEX said:


> Because the controls are very bad, the game in self is not so difficult


I wouldn't say the controls are bad. but the turtle jumping physics are bad


----------



## Depravo (Jul 8, 2017)

Duty free.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 8, 2017)

Got my raspberry pi 3 model b yesterday. I heard that it was hard to setup retro pie but I had a harder time getting that damn case on the pi3b.(it's one of those 9 piece case) Anyway got most of my games on it, I still need to rip some more ps1 games to put on it. I'm using a ds3 controller that came with my pstv(not used anymore). Currently scrapping game info and updating the cores and other things

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2017)

Picked up Pokemon Omega Ruby the other day. It does a pretty good job at the GBA games to life. It's a shame that the 3DS has a shitty screen resolution which limits what the developers can do.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## TheWolfLord (Jul 10, 2017)

Tekken 7. Good game is good.


----------



## Todderbert (Jul 10, 2017)

An old school Red "Play it Loud" DMG, gaming in 1996.  A Chinese cart of Metroid II DX.  Will have to play that on my SP.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm Vaan the Sky Pirate and so is my wife.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2017)

anker powercore+ 20100, 3ds usb charger and an UK to NL plug.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 11, 2017)

Bought on amazon prime sale: the assassin's creed ezio trilogy and a pair of turtle beach stealth 520 cause my pulse elite headset fell on the floor yesterday and is now being held together by zip ties

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 11, 2017)

Just ordered this game, my brother bought a PS4, along with a few games, so I decided "what the hell" and got this 







Crash Bandicoot 2 was the first PS1 game I ever got, so I figured, why not XD


----------



## Todderbert (Jul 12, 2017)

Some random DS titles I wanted.






Forgot one:


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 12, 2017)

Bought a 64gb micro sd for my raspberry pi 3b, Going to put the 32gb that's currently in it in my psp cause my micro SD to memory stick came yesterday. Also bought a new air pump for my aquatic frog tank because the one that's currently on it a little under powered for the tank so I decided to buy one that's over powered for it. Also canceled the assassin's creed ezio trilogy order on amazon cause I can get it even cheaper if I want and right now I got to much to play and not enough time to play them (like most people).

Thinking of getting another african dwarf frog for the tank, cause I only have one and they are supposed be a social animal(from what I've read). They are not very expansive, they cost about $3 each

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 12, 2017)

Got this just now, came with 2.1.0 firmware.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 12, 2017)

mech said:


> Got this just now, came with 2.1.0 firmware.


Oh no, what happened to your Nvidia Portable? did it go down the stairs again?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 12, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Oh no, what happened to your Nvidia Portable? did it go down the stairs again?



yeah probably but i've never owned one.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 12, 2017)

Some new games to play  Not bought any new games in a while as well


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 13, 2017)

zelda!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 13, 2017)

This bad boy here: 






1 ms latency
144 Hz 
Blue light filters
Gaming mode
2 HDMI ports
1 Display Port
Headphone jack


Yeah, it was a bit pricey, totally worth it  
Colors are pretty darn vivid and clear on this


----------



## Issac (Jul 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> This bad boy here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Size?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 14, 2017)

Issac said:


> Size?


24.5" inches, actually, cost about 220 dollars on sale at Best Buy, currently set to 1 ms response time, which is insane.  Very vivid RGB range too 

Specs here 

https://www.cnet.com/products/omen-by-hp-25-led-monitor-24-5/specs/


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 14, 2017)

@Depravo


----------



## Depravo (Jul 15, 2017)

Shampagg'n.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 15, 2017)

nero99 said:


> though highly unnecessary, i wanted it and the 144Hz it has. Plus it's a curved 27 inch display with AMD free sync "i use a 8gb 580 )
> 
> View attachment 91782


Oh my god, I want!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 16, 2017)

NDS/L guitar hero grip accessory. I have low-key wanted one for a while now but never made a real effort to find one. Cool find, for me personally.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 16, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 92958 View attachment 92959
> NDS/L guitar hero grip accessory. I have low-key wanted one for a while now but never made a real effort to find one. Cool find, for me personally.


Ah nice find! I got one myself a while ago, cool little thing for sure.


----------



## nero99 (Jul 16, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Oh my god, I want!


Look up MSI OPTIX G27C. Got mine on ebay new for $279


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Ah nice find! I got one myself a while ago, cool little thing for sure.


Sad to find out that while there are 4 games that do handle the Guitar Hero Grip, Lego Rock Band (ds) does not. 
I know I'm rambling but did you guys know there was a DS MP3 player and a DS TV tuner released in Japan??


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Sad to find out that while there are 4 games that do handle the Guitar Hero Grip, Lego Rock Band (ds) does not.
> I know I'm rambling but did you guys know there was a DS MP3 player and a DS TV tuner released in Japan??



GBA also had a TV tuner in Japan iirc.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> GBA also had a TV tuner in Japan iirc.


I have the DS MP3 player, I wanna get the TV Tuner.

But now to add my "recent purchases"
MacBook Pro, Late 2017 (2 TB3 ports, didn't have enough for Touch Bar ;-, iMac Late 2006 (A1208, 10.7 but can run 10.8 easily; if anyone knows how to setup MacPostFactor properly please DM xox), and a GitHub mug.


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 17, 2017)

PokeAcer said:


> I have the DS MP3 player, I wanna get the TV Tuner.
> 
> But now to add my "recent purchases"
> MacBook Pro, Late 2017 (2 TB3 ports, didn't have enough for Touch Bar ;-, iMac Late 2006 (A1208, 10.7 but can run 10.8 easily; if anyone knows how to setup MacPostFactor properly please DM xox), and a GitHub mug.
> ...


I love that GitHub cup


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I love that GitHub cup


Thank youu~
I also have GitHub stickers on the MacBook and a Pride shirt that's in the wash but I'll get a pic of when it's wearable :3


Spoiler


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jul 17, 2017)

I got a free Xbox 360 Slim from a friend, the psu was kinda broke. as in the fan needed a clean mostly works. Also changed the thermal paste was a bitch tho on the Slim because of xclamps...


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 17, 2017)

got all 7 dragonball daizenshuu. Love to read all that dragonball history  and comments from Akira toriyama


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 17, 2017)

Spoiler: huge load of stuff that came in the mail (no pun intended)


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 17, 2017)

Got the Gravity Falls coloring book in the mail today, its got some really nice illustration.


----------



## Todderbert (Jul 18, 2017)

Some random GB/GBC games.


----------



## Issac (Jul 18, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Some random GB/GBC games.


Oooo!!! Hamtaro! I loved that game back when it came out, I so want to play it again!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 18, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/588950/Kingsway/

I bought this. It's fun.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 19, 2017)

FINALLY!!!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 19, 2017)

Issac said:


> Oooo!!! Hamtaro! I loved that game back when it came out, I so want to play it again!


 hamtaro is a really good gbc game.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## leon315 (Jul 19, 2017)

nero99 said:


> though highly unnecessary, i wanted it and the 144Hz it has. Plus it's a curved 27 inch display with AMD free sync "i use a 8gb 580 )
> 
> View attachment 91782


nhaaaa, Asus PG258Q is even better....


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 19, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Some random GB/GBC games.
> 
> *snip*



HAM HAM UNITE!!!!!!
I <З YOU!



Riyaz said:


> anker powercore+ 20100, 3ds usb charger and an UK to NL plug.



I've got an Anker powercore+ 26800.
Lovely powerbanks!


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 19, 2017)

Talked about it on Discord. Wii Ndev that is fully operational.


Spoiler: Wii Ndev


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 19, 2017)

Sheimi said:


> Talked about it on Discord. Wii Ndev that is fully operational.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wii Ndev


still waiting for that demonstration video


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 19, 2017)

Sheimi said:


> Talked about it on Discord. Wii Ndev that is fully operational.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wii Ndev


How much did that cost?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2017)

Hell yeah boi


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 19, 2017)

Got a new boxed 5820k sent to me from intel rma after I sent them a broken 5820k


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jul 20, 2017)

VinLark said:


> View attachment 93284
> Hell yeah boi


is evil woman on that disc?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2017)

NutymcNuty said:


> is evil woman on that disc?


You know it is!


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 20, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> still waiting for that demonstration video


Getting there. It is taking me longer than usual to set it up.



Joe88 said:


> How much did that cost?


$153.90


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 21, 2017)

Bought these books and magazine from Amazon Japan

- Dengeki Playstation magazine issue 642 with Hakoniwa Carnival Works mini-guide
- How to Draw H by Houtengeki
- Blue Reflection Official Visual Complete Works



Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 21, 2017)

My mom came from Portugal on Tuesday for my grandfather's funeral. She brought me the Cheetos I like that I can't find anywhere here in Canada. 

Got to be a pallbearer(not a great week sofar).

Bought some training wheels for my nephew's bike. They were $20. Bought Donkey Kong Land for the Gameboy it was $4 and bought a working (as in the screen and all the buttons work great)green original Gameboy for $20( going to open it this week end to clean it). It needs a new screen lens so I ordered a glass one on eBay it was $5 with shipping(ships in canada).

I ordered on Prime day a new air pump for my fish tank and 2 64gb SanDisk micro SD card(1 for psp and 1 for raspberry pi 3). They were supposed to show up last Friday they never did when I contacted Amazon they apologized and give me another month of prime free.
Got the order on Monday. 

Got my 5 micro SD to memstick adapter last week.

Got a cold.
And does anybody know of a pc program that will organize my games(ebooks and isos). I remember there being one when I had my pspgo ( still have it just wanted a pap with a umd drive and be able to use micro sd's)



Spoiler



























Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Todderbert (Jul 21, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Bought Donkey Kong Land for the Gameboy it was $4 and bought a working (as in the screen and all the buttons work great)green original Gameboy for $20( going to open it this week end to clean it). It needs a new screen lens so I ordered a glass one on eBay it was $5 with shipping(ships in canada).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool Play it Loud Green DMG, one of my favorites.  Yellow being the best, followed by Green, Black, Clear, Red.  I would like to add White, but don't have one yet.   So a like for your Gameboy purchases.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 21, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Cool Play it Loud Green DMG, one of my favorites.  Yellow being the best, followed by Green, Black, Clear, Red.  I would like to add White, but don't have one yet.   So a like for your Gameboy purchases.


Thanks. So far I have 2 original gray Gameboy and this green one. One of the original gray Gameboys is modded. I installed a backlight, biiverted it and did a internal Pro Sound Mod to it. If I do mod The other two Gameboys I'm just going to do and PRO Sound Mod to them

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm going to get a laptop:

Intel Core i5 5200U
4 GB SDRAM
integrated_graphics :c


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2017)

Sheimi said:


> Talked about it on Discord. Wii Ndev that is fully operational.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wii Ndev


I have the SDK if you want it fully set up; DM me


----------



## Todderbert (Jul 21, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Thanks. So far I have 2 original gray Gameboy and this green one. One of the original gray Gameboys is modded. I installed a backlight, biiverted it and did a internal Pro Sound Mod to it. If I do mod The other two Gameboys I'm just going to do and PRO Sound Mod to them
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk



Nice, I just aquired Nanoloop Mono to mess with, have the normal Nanoloops 1.5, 1.7, GBA 2.7, and a few LSDJ carts too.  My Gameboy of choice is my Yellow PIL which I also modded with a biverted green backlight.  Just needs a prosound..have seen RCAs and 1/4" Jacks done, but I'm going to keep it simple and go the 1/8" jack or do an internal mod.

Just ordered an Analog sync adapter for the GB too, so I can interface the clock to my Volcas...planning on building a eurorack in the future.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 21, 2017)

CORSAIR Rapidfire red+RGB, BEST MECHANICAL KEYBOARD EVER!!! and i bought 2!!


----------



## fille (Jul 21, 2017)

AOC 3277PWQU 4K monitor


----------



## [^Blark^] (Jul 21, 2017)

GIGABYTE z270x Gaming 7. 

I almost bought the x299 gaming 7 but went with the cheaper build for now. X299 would be roughly 2k or more for the final build.


----------



## migles (Jul 21, 2017)

[^Blark^] said:


> GIGABYTE z270x Gaming 7.
> 
> I almost bought the x299 gaming 7 but went with the cheaper build for now. X299 would be roughly 2k or more for the final build.


and you would be just dumb lol
that x299 is just a money grab cuz ryzen butthurt


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 21, 2017)

A month later I finally got my damn pre-ordered book. It was supposed to arrive last month but the package got lost so Book Depository gave me a refund. Ordered it again and now it's finally here.


----------



## iAqua (Jul 21, 2017)

The Biggest Loser for my dsihax, was 2.99 cad.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 21, 2017)

havent bought it yet but i need a bluetooth adapter. my onboard one sucks. only 1 device can connect at once so no playing games with joycons


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jul 21, 2017)

Today:
1 pack of gangmakers cookies
2 warsteiner beers
1 gram spad
12months Playstation Plus


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 21, 2017)

One pound of a ground coffee that claims to have 2X the caffeine.  It's called "Legal Drug".

Picked up a cheap Monster Hunter Generations 3DS XL.  It's in good condition, but is on 11.4, so I'm waiting for magnethax to come out to test it with.

Picked up another Acekard 2i on nds-card.com as my original one has a wonky spring.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> One pound of a ground coffee that claims to have 2X the caffeine.  It's called "Legal Drug".


I need this too.


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I need this too.



https://www.amazon.ca/Legal-Drug-Co...id=1500670259&sr=8-2&keywords=legal+drug&th=1

Haven't tried it yet as I still have ground coffee left.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/Legal-Drug-Coffee-Ground-Ounce/dp/B01BKP95Y0/ref=sr_1_2_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1500670259&sr=8-2&keywords=legal+drug&th=1
> 
> Haven't tried it yet as I still have ground coffee left.


Cool thanks for the link. That reminds me I have something else I wanted to order on Amazon.


----------



## Todderbert (Jul 21, 2017)

leon315 said:


> CORSAIR Rapidfire red+RGB, BEST MECHANICAL KEYBOARD EVER!!! and i bought 2!!



Nice, I'm still using an old school Logitech G15.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 21, 2017)

I bought a fidget spinner for $0.71. I might buy more and glue them to the center of my hubcaps on my car. Sure it won't be as fancy as those chrome 22" spinners, but these will glow in the dark.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 22, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> A month later I finally got my damn pre-ordered book. It was supposed to arrive last month but the package got lost so Book Depository gave me a refund. Ordered it again and now it's finally here.



I pre-ordered it, came on time 



astrangeone said:


> One pound of a ground coffee that claims to have 2X the caffeine. It's called "Legal Drug".


I need this, tell me how it turns out


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I pre-ordered it, came on time
> 
> 
> I need this, tell me how it turns out



Will do!


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 22, 2017)

leon315 said:


> CORSAIR Rapidfire red+RGB, BEST MECHANICAL KEYBOARD EVER!!! and i bought 2!!


nice, have the k70 lux rgb myself https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-350#post-6626119


----------



## leon315 (Jul 22, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Nice, I'm still using an old school Logitech G15.


oh my, that's so ffff ugly as hell xD


Joe88 said:


> nice, have the k70 lux rgb myself https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-350#post-6626119



mine are made of switch RAPID which have only 1.2mm high and are quitter than reds


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 22, 2017)

Splatoon 2 for Switch and a switch pro controller.


----------



## migles (Jul 22, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Nice, I'm still using an old school Logitech G15.


i remember the g19 was my dream keyboard back then...
the lcd screen that displayed stuff from games like the dreamcast VMU seemed like really cool


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2017)

My Twitch raysC shirt arrived! ^w^


Spoiler


----------



## Patxinco (Jul 22, 2017)

Vernee Mars Pro for 210€ (thanks, customs )



Spoiler








Sorry, camera is from 2012, hahahaha


----------



## Justin14p (Jul 22, 2017)

Motospeed CK104 RGB *red switches* (It has got ike 7 colors so I'm not sure it's RGB) aka the best cheap mechanical keyboard
Looks pretty _aesthetic_ with my shitty equipment


Spoiler



*THE IMAGE QUALITY IS SO GAY*


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 22, 2017)

I got this recently for my D&D sessions, I play as "Jeebus the Halfing Wizard"


Spoiler: Behold the great and powerful Jeebus










EDIT:
For reference, this was the first image/joke we made of Jeebus


Spoiler: First image made of Jeebus


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 23, 2017)

Bought the Bioshock collection for ps4 it was on sale for $30, Star Ocean First departure for PSP it was $12 and also bought innocent life for PSP for $8. Bought some onion ring chips(there gone now), jalapeno crunchy Cheeses for my nephew and a big bag of caramel popcorn for my brother in law  at the bulk.

My beta died yesterday (of old age) so I bought a new one today.




Spoiler


















the bottom looks dirty but that's some food I put in for the Cory cats and shrimp to eat


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2017)

Got some cool things.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 23, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Got some cool things.


I had this Game Genie too. Damn thing always needed a good blowing.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2017)

Gotten an old Phillips HTS3270 from a mate of mine for a tenner.
Might not be the newest with blu-ray and HD sound and whatever but it works and it's better then the horrible sound me telly produces now.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Got some cool things.


whats that thing taped onto the ps1 gold finger?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Got some cool things.
> 
> *snip*



pls gimme Bubble Bobble ;-;
I'll love you forever.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 24, 2017)

Got Splatoon 2 on launch day, wanted at least the new Inkling Girl amiibo but out of stock


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 24, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> whats that thing taped onto the ps1 gold finger?


A spring. I was told this is used for a swap trick or something. I have no clue at all, to be honest.


DinohScene said:


> pls gimme Bubble Bobble ;-;
> I'll love you forever.


Come and get it, honey :3


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> A spring. I was told this is used for a swap trick or something. I have no clue at all, to be honest.



It is. Spring is used to hold down the button under the consoles lid so it doesn't know it's been opened.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Gotten an old Phillips HTS3270 from a mate of mine for a tenner.
> Might not be the newest with blu-ray and HD sound and whatever but it works and it's better then the horrible sound me telly produces now.


Is that your picture? Are you planning to mount the speakers? Looks pretty neat


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Is that your picture? Are you planning to mount the speakers? Looks pretty neat



Not me pic, subwoofer isn't pictured in that pic lol.

I'll prolly mount the speakers somewhere in me room yep.


----------



## ars25 (Jul 24, 2017)

Bought a KH2 Guide book at the goodwill i always go to for $5


Spoiler









 more pictures https://imgur.com/gallery/EfBvo


----------



## Todderbert (Jul 24, 2017)

Got a Gold Game Boy Pocket.  Hard to find these days...now I just need the Gold Game Boy Camera.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Got a Gold Game Boy Pocket.  Hard to find these days...now I just need the Gold Game Boy Camera.
> 
> *snip*



I got the very same GBP.
Mint condition.

Anyway I got meself an Elite controller for 75 quid!


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 24, 2017)

6 last smash amiibos, 3 splatoon 2 amiibos, a switch (grey) with MK8D + 64GB micro SD + Pro controller, and HERO OF TIME Koji Kondo 8bit 12" vinyl!

Twin snakes, CVSNK 2, soul caliber for GC, Hyper Street fighter 2 anniversary for PS2.... and a few more I forget.....

What a week!


----------



## Depravo (Jul 25, 2017)

No I DON'T buy electronic gadget fads on a whim. YOU do.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2017)

Depravo said:


> No I DON'T buy electronic gadget fads on a whim. YOU do.


My fiancee has the same thing, along with like 12 different band colors, they're actually pretty neat. Granted, I'd probably never spend more than $30-40 on one (she got hers for free from my sister)


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 25, 2017)

Gotten Saints Row 2 from emigre.
Gave it to me bf has he's the PC gamer.

Cheers again lad!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 26, 2017)

My replacement umd shells came today. Replaced 3 games so far. And my mystery snail eggs hatched. So I have some tiny snails crawling on my Aquarium glass.



Spoiler









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2017)

Splatoon 2


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 27, 2017)

My reproduction cart of Terranigma for the SNES came in today.  Completely forgot that I ordered something, and it was in a tiny bubble mailer.  Will fire up the SNES tomorrow and enjoy a classic.

It looks good for a reproduction - almost professional, but the region codes are wrong and the Nintendo Seal of Quality is the NA version...not the European version.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 27, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> nice, have the k70 lux rgb myself https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-350#post-6626119


hi man, do u know how to clean mechanical keyboard?? mine has full of dead skins and dust now...lul


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 27, 2017)

super bomberman R for switch, £29.99 from Game!


----------



## mrjc1238 (Jul 27, 2017)

mech said:


> super bomberman R for switch, £29.99 from Game!


When you play it, can you let us know how it is? I've been thinking of buying it but I'm not sure about it


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 27, 2017)

mrjc1238 said:


> When you play it, can you let us know how it is? I've been thinking of buying it but I'm not sure about it



I like it because i played the original on SNES but the online lobby's are all pretty much dead, if you have a group of friends to play with then online is fun as hell. Single player story mode is a great time burner too. I wouldn't pay any more then £30 for it. £20 is probably a better price if you can wait.


----------



## mrjc1238 (Jul 27, 2017)

mech said:


> I like it because i played the original on SNES but the online lobby's are all pretty much dead, if you have a group of friends to play with then online is fun as hell. Single player story mode is a great time burner too. I wouldn't pay any more then £30 for it. £20 is probably a better price if you can wait.


Welp, I have exactly one friend who owns a switch, and he doesn't have that game. I'll probably wait until they lower the price or a discount or something. Thanks!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 27, 2017)

Picked up a new car for the mum of a mate of mine.
In return I've gotten some things from her old car for me own car.
A Roadbox in the exact same colour shade as me own car (previous roadbox was a slightly darker shade of metallic blue)
A sunscreen (me old one was fucked at the hinge)
A windscreen (to reduce wind turbulence)
And a strut bar.

All for free.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 27, 2017)

This is what my older sister bought


Spoiler











While this is for me


Spoiler


----------



## Todderbert (Jul 28, 2017)

Bought some interesting finds, a GBA Personal Organizer new in the box. Got two since they were only $6 ea.  Got a new copy of FFIII & IV for the DS, guy on Ebay selling them for $15.00 each.  My Sync Out adapter for my DMG came in the mail from the UK.  Should be fun to sync it with my Volcas and Pocket Operators.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Bought some interesting finds, a GBA Personal Organizer new in the box. Got two since they were only $6 ea.  Got a new copy of FFIII & IV for the DS, guy on Ebay selling them for $15.00 each.  My Sync Out adapter for my DMG came in the mail from the UK.  Should be fun to sync it with my Volcas and Pocket Operators.
> -snip-


Sweet! I also have pocket operators. Would be fun to sync with gameboys.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 28, 2017)

I recall GBA flash cart discussions where those personal organiser things were the only thing that did not really work, and as flash carts were so almost universally compatible there were serious posts along the lines of that would get the flash cart which got that working to be the best and would be a deciding line.

As it seems my plans to have pulled apart the shrek videos were taken by another ( https://mgba.io/2015/10/20/dumping-the-undumped/ ) I might have to pick up one and pull it apart.

Stuff I recently got? Not got anything game related for a while actually. Usual bunch of old tools and science/tech books. New digs too actually -- no more hot attic in a town but a cool basement in the country, though the ceiling is still such that I hit my head if I am not careful. No pictures as still unboxing and building shelves and whatnot.


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 28, 2017)

4 gbc games 5 gb games
and rare dragonball merchandise


----------



## Jayro (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Patxinco (Jul 28, 2017)

Spoiler





 




Just arrived both xD

EDIT!!! IS 11.4E!!!


Spoiler


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 28, 2017)

I just got 1-2 switch and Zelda BOTW for £21.98 bundle! Such perks of my job!

Edit: and my pikmin amiibo is waiting for me at home


----------



## Depravo (Jul 28, 2017)

Limited edition sleeve too. Yeah boyeeee.


----------



## Todderbert (Jul 28, 2017)

Got a Roland JX-03 Synth Module, they dropped the price from $299 to $199. I was going to buy a Volca Keys/ or FM but this Roland looked good at that price.  I can build patterns with the sliders, so you don't even need a midi keyboard to start making sounds with it.


----------



## Todderbert (Jul 28, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I recall GBA flash cart discussions where those personal organiser things were the only thing that did not really work, and as flash carts were so almost universally compatible there were serious posts along the lines of that would get the flash cart which got that working to be the best and would be a deciding line.
> 
> As it seems my plans to have pulled apart the shrek videos were taken by another ( https://mgba.io/2015/10/20/dumping-the-undumped/ ) I might have to pick up one and pull it apart.
> 
> Stuff I recently got? Not got anything game related for a while actually. Usual bunch of old tools and science/tech books. New digs too actually -- no more hot attic in a town but a cool basement in the country, though the ceiling is still such that I hit my head if I am not careful. No pictures as still unboxing and building shelves and whatnot.



That would be cool if you dumped the PDA cart.  That guy with the Shrek videos, did good.  I have collected all the carts and instead of four 3D Memory carts there are six.  Shrek, Shrek II, Shark Tale, Shrek/Shrek II 2in1, ShrekII/Shark Tale 2in1, and Disney's Channel Collection Volume 2.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 29, 2017)

Bought a bag of blue buffalo puppy food and a big bag of onion rings. My uncle bought me Horizon Zero Dawn for my 30th birthday(we still give gifts for each others birthday)



Spoiler















Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 29, 2017)

Haven't bought anything in a while but think my next purchase will be Xenoverse 2 (NS) with some vouchers to make it cheaper.



Lycanroc said:


> Dunno if this counts as "buying" or "getting" but yesterday I moved to Germany to live with my mom and to work. Loving it here so far!
> (recommend me some candy)


Stay safe, bud.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 30, 2017)

Bought for my grandma one of those Chinese Nokia 3310. It was $30. She's starting to forget things( like she forgot how my grandfather die and that he died 2 weeks ago) and we are worried that she might get lost. At least like this she can call us if she does(she got lost in Walmart this week)

Got her the Nokia 3310 cause at least it has buttons and it will be easier for her to use.

The phone is supposed to arrive in 2 weeks



Spoiler









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Depravo (Jul 30, 2017)

It's like gin but it's not gin.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 30, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Bought for my grandma one of those Chinese Nokia 3310. It was $30. She's starting to forget things( like she forgot how my grandfather die and that he died 2 weeks ago) and we are worried that she might get lost. At least like this she can call us if she does(she got lost in Walmart this week)
> 
> Got her the Nokia 3310 cause at least it has buttons and it will be easier for her to use.
> 
> ...


Doesn't even look like Nokia 3310.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 31, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Doesn't even look like Nokia 3310.


I know. But we wanted something cheap and that had a keypad

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 31, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I know. But we wanted something cheap and that had a keypad
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Probably could've gotten a phone even cheaper than that with a keypad. Well, it's $30 so it was sort of cheap anyway.


----------



## Flame (Jul 31, 2017)

Got this PSP 1003 to add to my stuff. my cousin gave it to me, which i had CFW'd for him. needs some fixes for various bits...


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 31, 2017)

New persona 5 t-shirt


----------



## Stephano (Jul 31, 2017)

I bought a very nice stained cabinet at GoodWill for $15. I was then finally able to organize all my games and consoles!


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 1, 2017)

Its about time, I had these in my cart for a while.


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 1, 2017)

Found a DS lite for $15 bucks at a yard sale.  It had a M3 DS Real in it with a GBA expansion and Rumble pack.  Not sure of this card/combo.  Was it good?  Always had an Acekard and EZ Flash 3in1.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 1, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Found a DS lite for $15 bucks at a yard sale.  It had a M3 DS Real in it with a GBA expansion and Rumble pack.  Not sure of this card/combo.  Was it good?  Always had an Acekard and EZ Flash 3in1.


Man, sweet deal!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 1, 2017)

Bought for my brother in law a new otterbox defender case. Cause his son broke the belt clip and it was cheaper to buy the whole set (case and clip) then just the clip itself.

Bought for my mom a book she's wanted for a long time. It's called My Heart Will Triumph. It's some religious book.

Bought for my nephew a super Mario backpack.

Finally bought for me a retroflag nespi case, before they upped the price. It's a raspberry pi case shaped like a nes.

Everything on amazon

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## ladypoodle (Aug 2, 2017)

Bought this yesterday and used the coupon before it expires.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 2, 2017)

A Korean copy of Bioshock 2 for Xbox 360


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 2, 2017)

The Nightrunner series






big thanks to Vulpes for these books. I began reading and it's very good.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> A Korean copy of Bioshock 2 for Xbox 360


Why would you need a Korean copy Bioshock 2?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 2, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Why would you need a Korean copy Bioshock 2?



Same reason I'm getting a Jap, Kor and German copy of Bioshock 1 for 360.
Along with a Jap copy of Bully and Bioshock 2 for 360 ;p


----------



## Stephano (Aug 2, 2017)

Yesterday in the mail, i got this little beauty...



It's called an SD Gecko for the GameCube. It allows an SD card to be used on the GameCube. So in combination with the name entry glitch for Super Smash Brothers Melee, you can play GameCube Backups, ON A GAMECUBE!!!


----------



## NeonEmerald (Aug 2, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Yesterday in the mail, i got this little beauty...
> View attachment 94400
> It's called an SD Gecko for the GameCube. It allows an SD card to be used on the GameCube. So in combination with the name entry glitch for Super Smash Brothers Melee, you can play GameCube Backups, ON A GAMECUBE!!!


If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy the SD gecko?


----------



## NutymcNuty (Aug 2, 2017)

NeonEmerald said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy the SD gecko?


ebay has them


----------



## Stephano (Aug 2, 2017)

NeonEmerald said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy the SD gecko?


@NutymcNuty Yep, He is right, they are super cheap. However unless you want to shell out 15 more dollars, you better have a Wii and a copy of Super Smash Brothers Melee


----------



## Youkai (Aug 2, 2017)

I got myself a Ticket to Taiwan for end of the Month, a Ticket for a friend from Spain to come over to visit for a few days after we come back from Taiwan, and another Ticket for me and a friend to go to Japan end of the year ^^ 
And me and my gf are planing on a short trip to london ... I really didn't like england even a bit when I was there for 4 weeks (for training) last year but my gf has never been there and wants to see London so yeah ... flight is cheap, only about 30€ but Hotel are insanely expensive even the cheapest one is like 40-50€ a day while in Tokyo I only pay 9€


----------



## Flame (Aug 2, 2017)

The got the analog stick below for the PSP which was i was given. the problem with the PSP analog stick was that it would make your in game character keeping run in circles or do other weird stuff.


the front



 


the back


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 2, 2017)

@Flame, usually it's the conductive rubber pad that gives those issues.


----------



## Flame (Aug 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> @Flame, usually it's the conductive rubber pad that gives those issues.



not in my case. it was that. i fixed it and i have no more problems.

i think the spring in inside was broken or something.


thanks tho. ill keep that in mind.


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 2, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Yesterday in the mail, i got this little beauty...
> View attachment 94400
> It's called an SD Gecko for the GameCube. It allows an SD card to be used on the GameCube. So in combination with the name entry glitch for Super Smash Brothers Melee, you can play GameCube Backups, ON A GAMECUBE!!!



How does name entry glitch gain homebrew access to play backups? 

Have I missed something here?


----------



## Stephano (Aug 2, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> How does name entry glitch gain homebrew access to play backups?
> 
> Have I missed something here?


So Dan Salvato, a Melee Mod Developer, created an exploit that allowed custom files on the memory card to be read. This is mainly used to play Melee mods but can also be used for other stuff too! the two biggest examples are software called GCoS and Swiss. I am currently using Swiss. The program allows data to read off an SD card that is in Slot 2 of the gamecube. This includes launching the .dol files located inside a gamecube ISO, thus launching the game.


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 2, 2017)

Stephano said:


> So Dan Salvato, a Melee Developer, created an exploit that allowed custom files on the memory card to be read. This is mainly used to play Melee mods but can also be used for other stuff too! the two biggest examples are software called GCoS and Swiss. I am currently using Swiss. The program allows data to read off an SD card that is in Slot 2 of the gamecube. This includes launching the .dol files located inside a gamecube ISO, thus launching the game.



Ahhh homebros thanks for the info!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 2, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Ahhh homebros thanks for the info!



There's multiple GCN disc exploits even.

I've covered news on it once.


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> There's multiple GCN disc exploits even.
> 
> I've covered news on it once.



Yeah I just read it after @Stephano gave me the info.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 2, 2017)

I got a frame for an arcade marquee i got last month, also got Inkling Boy amiibo because it was cheap


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 2, 2017)

Spoiler: new apparel


----------



## Filo97 (Aug 2, 2017)

A M&Ms dispenser shaped like a slot machine.


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 2, 2017)

A new Novation Bass Station II.  I'll have to post some recordings once I get all my cables set up.  May need to buy another mixer.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm going to post a pic of my dinner because it's the fukkin bomb.


----------



## Lucar (Aug 4, 2017)

Well, although the accompanying item hasn't shown up yet...


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 4, 2017)

Ye boooi


----------



## Lucar (Aug 5, 2017)

It has arrived.






It's a TMSS VA7 model 1, so I'll be modding it with a Mega Amp to fix the audio, and then hopefully getting a better way to hook it up to my TV. (Genesis Composite is really bad when upscaled by HDTVs) Probably a custom RGB SCART cable and an OSSC, although I am looking at other solutions.

Also, it needs to be cleaned.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 5, 2017)

Bought an Ancestry DNA kit to find out about my roots.


----------



## MrCatFace (Aug 5, 2017)

Dead batteries tho


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 5, 2017)

Bought windshield wipers for my car and the van. Got to install them next weekend. I also got a 5 level brightness adapter for my 32pin gba. I'll be installing that tomorrow night.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 5, 2017)

Not me but my friends Facebook got hacked and someone tried to hack my other friends psn account. Thankfully he had enabled 2 step verification on psn.

Also my glass screen lens for my green Gameboy came yesterday. So now I'm going to take it apart, clean it and possibly back light it and maybe do a pro sound mod to it

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 5, 2017)

hell yea boi, mario kart for the snes


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 5, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> View attachment 94713
> 
> hell yea boi, mario kart for the snes


Dis boi got his Classic Znez way sooner.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 5, 2017)

yea boi next up ima get starfox 2


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 5, 2017)

Just pre-paid for Xenoverse 2 on Switch.



JellyPerson said:


> yea boi next up ima get starfox 2


Yea boi eBay gon be on faya 'cause of them Classic Znezes.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 5, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Bought an Ancestry DNA kit to find out about my roots.


 your a tree?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 5, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> your a tree?


Do you need some wood?


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 6, 2017)

Took apart my green dmg Gameboy, cleaned it and put the glass lens on it. I have bought clear green buttons for a sound reactive leds in the buttons and also bought 20 0.1mm prewired leds. Also bought a heat mat for a 10 gallon terrarium for when I get my snake.

Probably a sand boa, hog nose or corn snake. If I get the corn then I need to get a bigger tank and heat pad.

Also the  pcbs of the Gameboy were extremely clean and shiny like it was brand new. I've never seen a Gameboy with such a clean boards.


Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucar (Aug 6, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Bought an Ancestry DNA kit to find out about my roots.



You don't have roots, you're a human... I think.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 6, 2017)

A luxury spork!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 7, 2017)

Today, just now, I finally installed my 5level brightness adapter for my Gba. It's so sick. It's like having brightness settings of a Dsi. Hold select and press L. This one. https://www.ebay.com/itm/400952569121
Instructions are below, if anybody needs it. https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=0.0.0.0&id=39228683802


----------



## driverdis (Aug 7, 2017)

I got CCleaner Pro (I could have used free like i have for years but I am lazy atm and went for "set and forget" this time)

I also got a lifetime license for AnyDVD HD (the credit processor is in China most cards end up flagged so use bitcoin instead (has an extra 10% discount for doing so).
I went the lazy route and used my CC on coinbase to buy bitcoin then used the bitcoin to buy AnyDVD HD.

I used to have a lifetime license for it back when it was Slysoft, but it was useless once it became RedFox. I got a one year license right when RedFox started incase it died on takeoff but since it is still around I figured I would get a lifetime license again. (and this time it better not die a year after getting it)


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Aug 7, 2017)

Just put 30 off Monster hunter World  and putting another 30 off soon along with Dragon Dogm Dark Arisen for the PS4 . Tomorrow shall be the day


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 8, 2017)

driverdis said:


> I got CCleaner Pro (I could have used free like i have for years but I am lazy atm and went for "set and forget" this time)
> 
> I also got a lifetime license for AnyDVD HD (the credit processor is in China most cards end up flagged so use bitcoin instead (has an extra 10% discount for doing so).
> I went the lazy route and used my CC on coinbase to buy bitcoin then used the bitcoin to buy AnyDVD HD.
> ...


Nice. Slysoft make good shit. 
Since we're talking software, I recently bought Sublime Text. If there's a program I use and there's a fair licensing plan (one time and unlimited devices) I'll buy it. At some point.


----------



## miqrojamie (Aug 8, 2017)

Might be getting Gran Turismo 2 and ISS Pro Evolution 2 for the PSOne.
Also might buy Donkey Kong Land 2.


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 8, 2017)

My game collecting took a back seat.  Moog Mother-32 has arrived.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2017)

Food and another Wii U gamepad Stand for no reason (Found it on street, guess somebody just left it there for fun? But why... no one knows Nintendo around me :thinking


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> Spoiler



Also bought it today


----------



## GearCross (Aug 8, 2017)

Got a few things recently...

Upgraded my computer audio with a Schiit Valhalla 2 paired with Beyerdynamic DT990 Premium.



Spoiler: Little schiit inside
















I also recently bought a PS Vita slim, which I'm still waiting for to arrive because the lovely gentlemen from RoyalMail were kind enough to keep the package at Heathrow airport for a whole week before deciding to hand it out to GLS. Lovely...

I also was given a couple Voodoo cards. A Voodoo 2 PCI and a Voodoo 3 3000 AGP, they were pretty much out of my league back when they were released, when got enough money to buy a decent PC, 3dfx was already falling behind... It was fun to set up an old PC with windows 98 and try them out.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 8, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1101965487

Originally I wanted to wait until Martin actually finishes the series to get a whole collection like this, but he's taking his damn good time so I figured why not. Can't wait to get these Thursday


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 8, 2017)

Bought a amazon basics hdmi to dvi cable. So I can when  I'm capturing game play I can be playing on a second monitor from my ps4.

Also my sister gave me her old pc monitor cause it randomly shuts off. Going to see what I can do to fix it later.
I think it's just over heating

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephano (Aug 8, 2017)

Some of you may remember that i got an SD Gecko last week. To continue the GameCube purchases, i got myself one of these!


I already had one but wanted another one. 
The SD Gecko allowed me to play 4 swords on the GameCube. Just so that i can have more people play, i picked it up. In addition, it can be used the Japanese only LoZ game, _Tetra's Trackers_!!!!
It's a really fun game. If any of you have a hacked Wii/GameCube and a few of these cables, i suggest playing it. It's pretty crazy. Here is the opening video for the game...

If anyone knows how to translate NGC games and wants to share, hit me up.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 9, 2017)

Welp, I jokingly bid $20 on a nearly mint iBook G4 figuring it would sell for more than that surely annnnnnnnnnnd...won it. 

Also ordered a new LCD cable for an Asus laptop I've had for a bit in the hopes that it will fix the LCD screen issue, which would be nice.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Aug 9, 2017)

Ryzen 1700 processor, oc  to 3.8, with motherboard, memory and liquid cooler.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 9, 2017)

Here's the screen my sister gave me. It's a 19 inch from a company called omnitech. It has a vga and dvi port and a audio port.

I can't fucking find a power cable. I used to have like 10ish at Any give time, now I can't find shit. 



Spoiler









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2017)

Spoiler: new butterfly knife


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 9, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: new butterfly knife


I'm halfway disgusted.

http://imgur.com/a/U6cBF

This thing is awesome!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I'm halfway disgusted.


Why is that? :^)


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2017)

Spoiler: large image











Sealed Korean copy of Bioshock 2 came in today!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 11, 2017)

2nd Switch, came with firmware 2.2.0 and is Grey.


----------



## GearCross (Aug 11, 2017)

Yeaaaaaaah boi

The Vita has arrived.



Spoiler: Spicy meat inside, also large picture














DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: large image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@DinohScene 

Genuine question here. Any special reason to get the Korean version of the game? Found that intriguing.


Cheers!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 11, 2017)

i bought my first ever og xbox (which i plan on softmodding)
I also got me 3 games

God of war 3 on ps3 (which i just beat)
Half life 2 on Og Xbox
Skyrim on ps3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 11, 2017)

Ordered 1GB of RAM of my new G4. 

Eventually I wanna pop a new SSD in it, and replace the the optical drive cuz it seems to have some issues. Also need to pickup a new right speaker as well, since that seems to be out. 

Otherwise, this was quite a decent purchase for only $25.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 11, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Ordered 1GB of RAM of my new G4.
> 
> Eventually I wanna pop a new SSD in it, and replace the the optical drive cuz it seems to have some issues. Also need to pickup a new right speaker as well, since that seems to be out.
> 
> Otherwise, this was quite a decent purchase for only $25.



It benefits from it.



GearCross said:


> Yeaaaaaaah boi
> 
> The Vita has arrived.
> 
> ...



If you got a JTAG/RGH, different achievement set, other then that nope.
Halo 3 is in Korean as well.


----------



## GearCross (Aug 12, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> It benefits from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's interesting. I had no idea some games from different regions had different achievement sets.

Noice. o/


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 12, 2017)

Just got 2gb ram for my dell 600m. I also threw in a 160gb ide drive. That's my pc for ps2/gba stuff.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

Got a copy of the original Yo-kai Watch for 3DS several days ago. 





Pic related in a way.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2017)

GearCross said:


> That's interesting. I had no idea some games from different regions had different achievement sets.
> 
> Noice. o/



I know for a fact that Halo 3 is literally in Korean, Bioshock 2 is completely in English.
I think the Jap and German version are also in English.


----------



## GearCross (Aug 12, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I know for a fact that Halo 3 is literally in Korean, Bioshock 2 is completely in English.
> I think the Jap and German version are also in English.



O boy, I can just imagine Halo 3 voice acting in Korean, must be a weird sight.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2017)

It indeed is very odd.
Even Arbiter speaks Korean.


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 12, 2017)

Bought one day tickets to a fan convention here.  Usually do the full four days, but...none of the stars/celebrities are interesting this year.  Although, the kids from Stranger Things are here (except for 11!)


----------



## Viri (Aug 12, 2017)

A 8gb stick of ram for my laptop. My laptop went from chugging like a piece of shit, and nearly locking up on websites, to wooosh! I can leave a shit ton of stuff open, and my laptop doesn't seem to care. Since it's a single 8gb stick, I could still keep one of the 2gb ram sticks, so 10gb! Also, it was like 32 dollars, which is a decent price for a single 8gb stick of ram for laptop!


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 12, 2017)

Getting a Switch and Breath of the Wild next week, and I've just ordered some screen protectors and a clear hard snap-on case. Gonna post pics when they arrive and I get over the hype :')


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 13, 2017)

Welp, ended up winning the second Macbook I bid on. Initial bid was $10, total was $39 shipped 

Appears to be this one, but no in-depth info was on the auction other than it has a 2GHz C2D, 1GB of RAM, turns on and looks good: http://www.everymac.com/systems/app...-2.0-white-13-late-2007-santa-rosa-specs.html


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

I got a chair. It's really nice. Old hospital stock.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 13, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Welp, ended up winning the second Macbook I bid on. Initial bid was $10, total was $39 shipped
> 
> Appears to be this one, but no in-depth info was on the auction other than it has a 2GHz C2D, 1GB of RAM, turns on and looks good: http://www.everymac.com/systems/app...-2.0-white-13-late-2007-santa-rosa-specs.html


O: 

Luckkkkkyyyyyyy


----------



## NutymcNuty (Aug 13, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Welp, ended up winning the second Macbook I bid on. Initial bid was $10, total was $39 shipped
> 
> Appears to be this one, but no in-depth info was on the auction other than it has a 2GHz C2D, 1GB of RAM, turns on and looks good: http://www.everymac.com/systems/app...-2.0-white-13-late-2007-santa-rosa-specs.html


I can't private msg you but, i remember reading on a kext modding site that someone got intel gma 950's graphics driver working on 10.9 and 10.6.8 was the latest on those old macs.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 13, 2017)

Just picked up a brand new G710+ keyboard for $25.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 13, 2017)

Got these bad boys installed, replacing my OEM fans   Two new LED 140 mm fans, with 66.4 CFM output and 25 dBA


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 14, 2017)

Got to pay for me, my mom, my sister, her husband and their kids to go eat at the Mandarin. It was just under 130. With the tip 150.

Was at a local store and saw they had a sealed physical copy of stardew valley for the ps4 for $5 so I bought even thought I own the digital version. But for $5 yeah I'm buying it. It's the closest this to having a good harvest moon/story of season game on the ps4



Spoiler



you can't really tell in the picture but it's sealed, not that it matters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## xflamer234 (Aug 14, 2017)

I want to buy a psvita with 3.60 and below.Does gamestop still have those ?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 14, 2017)

xflamer234 said:


> I want to buy a psvita with 3.60 and below.Does gamestop still have those ?


Um this isn't a request thread


----------



## xflamer234 (Aug 14, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> Um this isn't a request thread


Sorry about that i just wanted to know the answer to my question but i put it in the wrong thread.


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 14, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Got to pay for me, my mom, my sister, her husband and their kids to go eat at the Mandarin. It was just under 130. With the tip 150.
> 
> Was at a local store and saw they had a sealed physical copy of stardew valley for the ps4 for $5 so I bought even thought I own the digital version. But for $5 yeah I'm buying it. It's the closest this to having a good harvest moon/story of season game on the ps4
> 
> ...


5 dollars for Stardew Valley? What in the shit sauce? That's just like grabbing the game and running. Worth way more (no idea about the price but in terms of the actual game)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 14, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> 5 dollars for Stardew Valley? What in the shit sauce? That's just like grabbing the game and running. Worth way more (no idea about the price but in terms of the actual game)


Yeah I know. Idk if they priced it wrong or didn't care cause I have found some great games at this store for cheap. Bought the other day at this same store a near mint original gray Gameboy for $15. Either they don't care about what it's worth and just want to sell it quick or they don't know anything. I think they just want to sell things quick. 

 I don't really find a lot there but I same times do

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## migles (Aug 14, 2017)

AGS-101


i am so happy, my favorite nintendo console.
the screen is amazing, the 3ds screen is shit compared to this thing

it come with some random gba games, but i don't give a fuck about thoose


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 14, 2017)

just got me and my boys two 2ds xls! stoked to be able to play a link between worlds finally. while they play mario!


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 14, 2017)

I just bought a 5pack of ribbon cables, and a 50pack of switches.]

hopefully the ribbon cables are the right ones.....


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 14, 2017)

I've been having a little too much fun buying synths...latest additions to the family: MicroBrute, Kastle, and a Bitrazer module(great for lo-fi).  Have a Microgranny on the way.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 14, 2017)

I got 2 new PS3 games today:

1. Dragon Age Origins (my first DA game. Question: is all the DLC story related(this game has a lot of DLC according to Wikipedia) or is it just skins, costume, weapons etc....? oh and how much % of the DLC is free? i hope the story stuff is free. This game came out back in 09 so it should be free now or at least a pound or two.)
2. Brink (is this any good. I mean HLTB says it is only 6 hours long ????)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I got 2 new PS3 games today:
> 
> 1. Dragon Age Origins (my first DA game. Question: is all the DLC story related(this game has a lot of DLC according to Wikipedia) or is it just skins, costume, weapons etc....? oh and how much % of the DLC is free? i hope the story stuff is free. This game came out back in 09 so it should be free now or at least a pound or two.)
> 2. Brink (is this any good. I mean HLTB says it is only 6 hours long ????)


1. The big DLCs are more like extra side quests, not directly related to the story but adds content that is, occasionally, referenced later. Some of them add additional background info to party members, some of them give you new party members etc. You can check what DLCs are like here: http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/Downloadable_content_(Origins) And no, they're not all free, you have to buy them. Doesn't matter when a game came out, DLCs will likely always cost money on their own. If you wanted all the DLCs, you should've picked up the Ultimate Edition which is, in all likely hood, the same price as the base game at this point. 
2. Never judge a game by how long it takes to beat it, that's just silly. Brink is "only 6 hours long" to complete the main story, but the big appeal was supposed to be it's multiplayer. Unfortunately, Brink is regarded as a shit game and it's likely nobody is playing it at all. Prolly should've saved your money there.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 15, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> 1. The big DLCs are more like extra side quests, not directly related to the story but adds content that is, occasionally, referenced later. Some of them add additional background info to party members, some of them give you new party members etc. You can check what DLCs are like here: http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/Downloadable_content_(Origins) And no, they're not all free, you have to buy them. Doesn't matter when a game came out, DLCs will likely always cost money on their own. If you wanted all the DLCs, you should've picked up the Ultimate Edition which is, in all likely hood, the same price as the base game at this point.
> 2. Never judge a game by how long it takes to beat it, that's just silly. Brink is "only 6 hours long" to complete the main story, but the big appeal was supposed to be it's multiplayer. Unfortunately, Brink is regarded as a shit game and it's likely nobody is playing it at all. Prolly should've saved your money there.



I wanted origins since it was on my backlog and brink i ONLY got because the voucher had £1 left and i diddnt want to let that last quid to go to waste lol. And no i wasnt judging brink by its "time to beat". Instead i was thinking "is this really a Bethesda game?" i mean aren't they known for big plots which are 10+ hours? Believe me i checked through the shelves multiple times in order too see what other games were £1 but brink was the only interesting one. So yeah i will check it out and see if i like it. Personal experience has taught me that never let others opinions dictate your view of a game or series. I only care for what i think about a game but i am interested in why others hate or dislike a game that i like. One prime example of such a game would be FF XIII 

And yeah the DLC for origins dont seem like they are massively story related. So meh, i aint interested in them. But regarding the pricing, i really dont see why companies dont drop the prices a little at least when their game is 8 years old. But whatever that is another topic for another time. 

Thanks for your help with these two games.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I wanted origins since it was on my backlog and brink i ONLY got because the voucher had £1 left and i diddnt want to let that last quid to go to waste lol. And no i wasnt judging brink by its "time to beat". Instead i was thinking "is this really a Bethesda game?" i mean aren't they known for big plots which are 10+ hours?


It's not a Bethesda game, they just published it. It's developed by Splash Damage.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 15, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's not a Bethesda game, they just published it. It's developed by Splash Damage.



Ahh well now it makes sense. I just saw Bethesda on the front cover


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Aug 15, 2017)

I bought a few SD2Vita adapters and an Oculus Rift

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 15, 2017)

Amiibo reader for old 3ds and hero the hedgehog (World Athletics Championships 2017 mascot).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 15, 2017)

My nespi case came yesterday. It's a really nice case and the box it came in was a nice thick cardboard box. It's a little hard to get everything plugged in  to the pi3 but it fits nicely inside the case.
 It uses a separate USB port that is connected to the power and reset buttons that are then connected to the gpoi pins(I think that's was there called, can't remember right now) on the pi. The power and reset buttons both work great.  Paid $25 Canadian so about $20USD. So I got it at the cheap price



Spoiler



























Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Flame (Aug 16, 2017)

so I brought this sd2vita a while back from a ebay.... not bad. was like £3, now i need to buy a 128gb or plus micro sd card.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 16, 2017)

Flame said:


> so I brought this sd2vita a while back from a ebay.... not bad. was like £3, now i need to buy a 128gb or plus micro sd card.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95907


Do u have to have a hacked vita to use one? 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 16, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Do u have to have a hacked vita to use one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Yes. You need a Vita running Henkaku to use the SD2Vita.


----------



## Flame (Aug 16, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Do u have to have a hacked vita to use one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk



well. yeah. you cant use one without.


----------



## ScarletLetter (Aug 16, 2017)

I bought a Nintendo Switch (before 3.0.1 comes pre-loaded on the systems), Breath of the Wild and 1-2 Switch, both used (and probably pre-licked).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 16, 2017)

Well I do have 1 vita with henkaku, but I haven't turned it on in over 6 months (I think). I was planing on installing the permanent hack on it this week

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 16, 2017)

Fireworks explosion for rocket league & prey + the cosmonaut pack.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 17, 2017)

Spoiler: Bunch of shiz


----------



## drenal (Aug 17, 2017)

I got a jailbroken Amazon fire stick. Free movies


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 17, 2017)

Bought on the ps4 attack of the blockbusters sale alien isolation the collection for $12 and bought Bomberman quest for GBC for $10 at my local pawn shop.

Bought some silkworms for my geckos, they've been all eaten already. Got one to give to a girl at work to see if her crested gecko will eat it because mine goes crazy for them. She's been wanting to get one to try but the places that sell food for her geckos, either are way over priced or have very bad quality.



Spoiler









Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbytomorow (Aug 17, 2017)

I recently put together a light gaming PC for as cheap as I could to play Day of Defeat Source. 

Dell Studio XPS 8000 - $100
Added additional 4GB RAM- $20
Upgraded PSU to 600w Thermaltake - $25
Swapped in Geforce GTX 760 - $70
-----------------------------
Total - $215


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 17, 2017)

I  my microgranny. Cool device for lo-fi sampling.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 18, 2017)

That painful moment when the game arrives before the console does. Should be here on Monday.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 18, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> That painful moment when the game arrives before the console does. Should be here on Monday.



Haha, same here. The game and travel case arrived yesterday and the console should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 18, 2017)

NTC thermistor to repair my HX750i. Not throwing it away for the sake of one failed component. All up and running again .


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 18, 2017)

Don't know that I have had a thermistor fail outside of a maf sensor on a car before.
Any amount of thermal fuses and general heat detection stuff but never a thermistor. Guess I will add it to the second pass tests for things.


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 18, 2017)

Found a "new" condition New 2DS XL on Amazon.  Couldn't pass it up, so there goes $188 of my money, plus two memory cards for another 3DS/2DS combination.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 18, 2017)

Got this free for review, its just a their regular pc external hdd that they put xbox branding on it and charge $20 more


----------



## Touko White (Aug 19, 2017)

Getting a fat model PS2 (PAL ofc) - £20.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)

I bought a fallout shelter


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 19, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> image


Did you somehow take a picture of that with the phone pictured?

Anyway I actually got a game. 42 all time classics for the DS was going for £2 so I got it.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Did you somehow take a picture of that with the phone pictured?
> 
> Anyway I actually got a game. 42 all time classics for the DS was going for £2 so I got it.



The phone _is _ the fallout shelter. Its a nokia 3310


----------



## danwellby (Aug 19, 2017)

Fast6191 said:


> Did you somehow take a picture of that with the phone pictured?


JellyPerson,  Fast means that the photo quality is poor


----------



## migles (Aug 19, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> Got this free for review, its just a their regular pc external hdd that they put xbox branding on it and charge $20 more
> picture\image\photo


i challenge you to send microsoft this text as your review.


----------



## Touko White (Aug 19, 2017)

Said ps2 earlier doesn't work. What do I expect for 20 quid.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 19, 2017)

To lazy to take a picture,

I bought a Switch (red and blue, with splatoon 2 seperate, (not the Switch Splatoon 2 edition)
Reason: It's with a download code, can't resell it afterwards 
Difference in price: i payed 2 euro more for the seperate stuff instead of the combined box

I can only say 1 thing, it's damned expensive if you make a total price for the console, glass screen protector, switch protection cover in the store itself.
So i bought them from aliexpress for cheap


----------



## Touko White (Aug 19, 2017)

turns out the PS2 works with PS2 games, but nothing else

not so bad after all 

means I don't have to give up the PSone's boot screen


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 19, 2017)

My Switch arrived <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 19, 2017)

Got this sucker on sale for $35 at Best Buy  The Logitech MK570 keyboard.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 19, 2017)

migles said:


> i challenge you to send microsoft this text as your review.


Not sure why microsoft would care, I didn't get it from them but I will be including that in the review none the less.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 20, 2017)

Got my 2007 MacBook...but the battery was dead dead (which wasn't in the listing )

So I ordered a new off brand one for $16.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 20, 2017)

Touko White said:


> turns out the PS2 works with PS2 games, but nothing else
> 
> not so bad after all
> 
> means I don't have to give up the PSone's boot screen


What if you hold any button while turning on the console? Circle, or hold L1+L2+R1+R2? Maybe it has a modchip?


----------



## Seliph (Aug 20, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> My Switch arrived <3


Is it on 3.0?


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 20, 2017)

Seliph said:


> Is it on 3.0?


It was on 2.2.0
I updated it, as I really don't care about homebrew right now, I just want to play games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2017)

New toy, I do however think the map I was trying it on is a bit outdated


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2017)

Until a method of blocking updates on game carts is discovered this is a very expensive machine that's only good for Zelda and Mario Kart. A name that was blocked in both Sm4sh and Pokemon is perfectly acceptable as the console's nickname.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2017)

Kirby's Dream Land 3 for SFC


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 20, 2017)

Won on ebay a sd2vita card adapter. Got it for $1.40.

Also need to get a new phone. My galaxy s4 has been randomly ejecting my Sim card lately and it's been getting worse this week. So I may just buy an unlocked s7 on ebay. Cause I would rather pay $300 on ebay then give my provider $300 plus $21 on top of my phone plan for the phone for 2 years

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 20, 2017)

Just hunkered down and bought Sonic Mania on the Switch. Gotta say, it's everything a Sonic game should be, it's Sonic done right, and it feels like a continuation of the Genesis era games.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Aug 20, 2017)

I just Bought Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2x and Quake 4 on Xbox. May I say 2x is the best Tony Hawk game there is? *edit quake 4 is shit on xbox 360


----------



## jDSX (Aug 21, 2017)

For a classic touch


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 21, 2017)

jDSX said:


> For a classic touch
> 
> View attachment 96450


Damn sexy. That would go so well with a wood grain finish Atari machine.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 21, 2017)

jDSX said:


> For a classic touch
> 
> View attachment 96450


Do you have a link?


----------



## jDSX (Aug 21, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Do you have a link?



I bought it at microcenter in store, they had a bunch of different ones custom with colors but I had to chose this one. Also cherry browns ftw!


----------



## Jayro (Aug 21, 2017)

Just installed this bad boy:







...And evicted these losers:


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 21, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Just installed this bad boy:
> View attachment 96478
> 
> 
> ...


All that costed was $20? wow


----------



## Jayro (Aug 21, 2017)

Just the deck did, I replaced the speakers with $40 Sony Xplode 640 Watt 6 and a halfs. They sound AMAZING. The two losers I junked out were blown.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 21, 2017)

Well I just bought a MacBook on ebay. It cost me just under $50. From what I can tell it has a os problem, as in it boots up to the Apple logo then shows a prohibited symbol. Should be a easy fix if not I will just install linux (probably ubunto) or get a osx install disk somewhere. Needs a charger apparently, also missing the Z key.

It's a MacBook A1181 13.3" laptop MB062LL/A with a 320gb hdd, 2gb of ram and a 2.16ghz Intel core 2 duo.  So it not a power house but it was cheap and I've used macs before but never really owned my own.  Probably going to use it as something to watch anime on. 

Also the charger and battery for it cost about $30 for each, so I may not get a new battery for it (depending on how long the battery lasts) cause I will probably just have it always plugged in on my desk.

Also I have a funny felling that the seller bid up on his own listing, cause I originally bid $30 Max and someone bid $29 at the very last minute. I got no proof of this but this has happened to me before. So after shipping it came to about $50. I say this because a friend of mine had his account banned because he did this a couple times to his own items and he always bid just under the max what someone else was bidding on his listing, when it looked like he was not going to get what he originally wanted for it. Usually you will get a slow incline of bids and this was one shot straight to $29.

Not to sure if I should upgrade the ram to 3 or 4gb (it  depends on the price of the ram)

I hate selling on eBay but I'm always buying on it.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Windowlicker (Aug 21, 2017)

This bad boy. It's the first component I bought for my PC. I may post an pic of my completed rig on September. I am excited.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 21, 2017)

Got me one o' these pretties. Logitech G602. My previous mouse didn't fit my hand and I always got hand cramps using it. This one fits my palm perfectly and I love it!


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 21, 2017)

Porn video from a certain model. Great timing or some god or angel watching over me, I woke up 5 minutes after the video was uploaded, making me one of the first to get it, if not the first.


----------



## Windowlicker (Aug 21, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Porn video from a certain model. Great timing or some god or angel watching over me, I woke up 5 minutes after the video was uploaded, making me one of the first to get it, if not the first.


Tommy Wiseau watches over you.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 21, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> Tommy Wiseau watches over you.



I can't think of a better person to do that.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 22, 2017)

Just preordered Yakuza 6 after hours edition, basically  it's the collectors edition. Can't wait for Yakuza Kiwami next week

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 23, 2017)

Got a new box for me cat!
To bad that the moment I wanted to snap a pic, he ran out to annoy me.
See if the other cat will sit in it.

Oh, and this dirty thing.


Spoiler: yuck


----------



## GearCross (Aug 23, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Got a new box for me cat!
> To bad that the moment I wanted to snap a pic, he ran out to annoy me.
> See if the other cat will sit in it.
> 
> ...



Seems that you got an unwanted item with your new box. I would relieve you of that most foul matter from your hands if you so desire.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Aug 23, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Got a new box for me cat!
> To bad that the moment I wanted to snap a pic, he ran out to annoy me.
> See if the other cat will sit in it.
> 
> ...



tis your 2nd switch ?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 23, 2017)

GearCross said:


> Seems that you got an unwanted item with your new box. I would relieve you of that most foul matter from your hands if you so desire.



400 quid and it's yours~



leonmagnus99 said:


> tis your 2nd switch ?



Nope?
I never owned one before.

Edit: let alone held one before or seen one before.


----------



## Filo97 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hatsune Miku Project Diva X Snow Miku Modules DLC. Useless but they look good


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 23, 2017)

- 8Bitdo FC30 controller (apparently really small but will do fine for Android gaming)
- £15 Nintendo eShop card (hopefully it'll arrive today)

Think that's about it for now.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Aug 23, 2017)

Final Fanasty 15
PSP 1000 (Phat) 





Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2017)

Sonic Mania (pc) for $17 CAD. Good deal.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 23, 2017)

Bought some arctic mx-4 thermal paste for when I get the MacBook. It was a 4G tube that I got for $10 on amazon.

Also found my xp sp3 install cd and the cd key for it. so I may install it on the MacBook for my games that no longer work a newer OS

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 25, 2017)

Got myself a grey Nintendo Switch with Breath of the Wild as a graduation present.
Bought a travel case and screen protector too.
And spent a gift card of 200 euro on PS Store cards and bought PS Plus and Witcher 3 GOTY edition with them.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 25, 2017)

DragorianSword said:


> Got myself a grey Nintendo Switch with Breath of the Wild as a graduation present.
> Bought a travel case and screen protector too.
> And spent a gift card of 200 euro on PS Store cards and bought PS Plus and Witcher 3 GOTY edition with them.


Congrats *toot *toot 

College or highschool?


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 25, 2017)

Korg fanboy spends again...this time a used Volca Bass and Beats for $100ea.  That BASS, holy crap its killer.  Now I just need to make some tracks with this and my Bass Station II and see who wins.  The Volca Beats,  sucks..but completing the set..maybe I'll do a bunch of mods to it for fun.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 26, 2017)

Spoiler: Japanese takeout


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 26, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Congrats *toot *toot
> 
> College or highschool?



College!


----------



## Depravo (Aug 26, 2017)

Quite out of character, I bought some gin.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 26, 2017)

Was at Walmart and got a ps4 energizer controller charge station it was $30. I went to go check out the books they had and they had Five Nights at Freddy the Silver Eyes and the Twisted ones both for $7 Canadian so I bought both of them. 
My sister gave me a $50 Walmart gift card so I bought them with that. Also got I really cute cashiers number and PSN ID. Going to start reading the silver eyes after I finish reading in a different world with a smartphone book 3(it's a light novel).

I've never really played the five nights at Freddy games, I think I've only played the 1st game, but the books were cheap and they looked interesting. 
After I finish reading the Five Nights at Freddy books I'll probably read the Bioshock book I bought like 3 years ago and maybe the Games of Throne books I've had for a while




Spoiler















Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## nero99 (Aug 26, 2017)

I recently purchased a Antank switch charging case


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 26, 2017)

Snipper clips, JP op genesis PS2, and a second (working) SD2Vita!


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 27, 2017)

It's been a month or so since I got FFXII but I got the guide book last week. Cost me 40 greenbacks but I love collectors guides.


----------



## drenal (Aug 28, 2017)

My birthday was yesterday so I got a bit of stuff.
I got a knockoff fidget cube, an Amazon Fire Stick, a container of Toxic Waste candy, 2 Pink Floyd shirts (we meant to only order one but two came in the package) a package of ramen,  cereal, clothes, and $80. Theres also a few more things that didnt come in yet, like a poster and a PlayStation 4 controller.

I recently bought a CS:GO style butterfly knife trainer from megaknives for $20 (luckily they were on sale).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 28, 2017)

I paid off my destiny 2 frontier edition for ps4 yesterday. Updated my friends 3ds from a9lh to b9s 1.2 yesterday and I gave him a crested gecko as birthday present. 

Also bought a bottle of Vex electric lemonade.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 28, 2017)

Traded an NA (the black and blue version) of the 2DS XL for the European version (orange/white).  Pretty but I know Nintendo console plastic turns yellow with age (n3DS system I have is terrible)...

Kind of reminds me of an orange cremesicle.

Installed Luma3DS 8.1.1 and boot9strap 1.2 onto it with ntrboot.  It's pretty cool...



Spoiler


----------



## ars25 (Aug 28, 2017)

I bought a Silverstone raven rv03 case for $25 from goodwill. the case design tripped me out as the motherboard back panel is on the top.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 28, 2017)

Bought tickets to the CRBE (canadian reptile breeder Expo). Hopefully will get a snake that I wanted and I forgot that yakuza kiwami was out tomorrow. so that shipped today

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 28, 2017)

Got these 2 amiibos for $6 a piece here in the bst section https://gbatemp.net/threads/my-collection-of-amiibos-6-each.481907/ , I really don't care about the regular ones (and dont even have a device to use the amiibo functionality) but if they made more 8bit ones I would get them for display
Also the "modern colors" mario one should have never been made


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 29, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> Got these 2 amiibos for $6 a piece here in the bst section https://gbatemp.net/threads/my-collection-of-amiibos-6-each.481907/ , I really don't care about the regular ones (and dont even have a device to use the amiibo functionality) but if they made more 8bit ones I would get them for display
> Also the "modern colors" mario one should have never been made


The only thing I don't like about the 8 bit link, is that he looks like Pinocchio with that nose

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## hiroakihsu (Aug 29, 2017)

Finally got fed up with GW's lies and decided to start a new clean slate by purchasing a New 2DS XL; waiting for my R4i GOLD 3DS RTS to arrive in the mail before I dive into 3ds.guide to finally install me some CFW.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 29, 2017)

Spoiler: new Lenovo laptop for school ;p


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 29, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> The only thing I don't like about the 8 bit link, is that he looks like Pinocchio with that nose



it exists in the sprite too


----------



## ladypoodle (Aug 30, 2017)

4 cents short and had to ask for my sister's Paypal to cover that small amount


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2017)

Donkey Kong Country (Super Donkey Kong) for Super Famicom


----------



## drenal (Aug 31, 2017)

My mystery balisong trainer came in the mail today. It has a laser engraved design on a golden blade. My brothers trainer was just like this, but blue.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 31, 2017)

Spoiler: yes, I actually got a gaming laptop for high school


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 31, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: yes, I actually got a gaming laptop for high school
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97315View attachment 97316


Did you... really get 2 laptops for school? 

Are you rich or something?


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 31, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Did you... really get 2 laptops for school?
> 
> Are you rich or something?


Nope, I brought back the Lenovo one. The MSI one was about the same price so it was almost an even exchange.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 31, 2017)

KNACK 2!

i stole it from sce's hq


----------



## drenal (Aug 31, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: yes, I actually got a gaming laptop for high school
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97315View attachment 97316


I heard gaming laptops aren't worth it for school


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 31, 2017)

drenal said:


> I heard gaming laptops aren't worth it for school


Will having a gaming laptop allow you to type 1000 word documents more easily than a $300 el cheapo? Not really. Indeed unless your school work includes complicated 3d modelling, complicated video editing (my near 15 year old core2 setup with a couple of gigs of RAM can do school level 3d modelling just fine, would chug if I needed to do a modern 1000 part assembly and run all the analysis on it, similar story for video editing) it is not going to make a lot of odds.

The main downside will tend to be that gaming laptops were once known as desktop replacements and tend to be a lot heavier. The upsides will be that you can play a lot more modern games and that they tend to be built slightly better than the $300 el cheapos, though I have seen my share of gaming grade laptops designed and built by drunken interns (alienware do some things right but some things less so).


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> yes, I actually got a gaming laptop for high school


Daaaaaamn son, that puts my recent gaming laptop purchase in the shade!  So lucky for some...


Meanwhile, I am still stuck here buying peasant stuff...


Spoiler: 3.5mm jack to component cable for my Original Xbox


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2017)

Welp, got an LCD cable for a laptop that I assumed was an issue with the display, but it turns out it's actually the screen itself, so now I've bought a replacement screen.


EDIT: Also ordered a replacement charger for my Surface Book, cuz my cat decided to chew on mine, and also ordered a faucet water filter.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 31, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Will having a gaming laptop allow you to type 1000 word documents more easily than a $300 el cheapo? Not really. Indeed unless your school work includes complicated 3d modelling, complicated video editing (my near 15 year old core2 setup with a couple of gigs of RAM can do school level 3d modelling just fine, would chug if I needed to do a modern 1000 part assembly and run all the analysis on it, similar story for video editing) it is not going to make a lot of odds.
> 
> The main downside will tend to be that gaming laptops were once known as desktop replacements and tend to be a lot heavier. The upsides will be that you can play a lot more modern games and that they tend to be built slightly better than the $300 el cheapos, though I have seen my share of gaming grade laptops designed and built by drunken interns (alienware do some things right but some things less so).


I'll be to watch porn, play Overwatch, and take notes at the same time.


drenal said:


> I heard gaming laptops aren't worth it for school


Who cares? It's not your money so don't worry about it.


----------



## drenal (Aug 31, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Who cares? It's not your money so don't worry about it.


don't be rude to me like that bb


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 1, 2017)

A book


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 1, 2017)

I bought Tales of Xillia swimsuit DLC 

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2017)

Welp, got me self a German + Japanese copy of Bioshock, Jap copy of Bioshock 2, Jap copy of bully and a Jap copy of Eternal sonata.
Along with DSi screenprotectors + a Vita screenprotector + 5 new DVD drive belts for 360.



Spoiler: not pictured is the DSi screenprotectors cus already applied them.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 1, 2017)

Pre-cut battery wraps. 18650 and AA size. Few of my 18650 are old and have damaged wrapping, got a couple of AA as well that aren't looking too nice either.





On the battery.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## NeonEmerald (Sep 2, 2017)

Traded OG PS4 for some credit at Gamestop and got this one. 40 out of pocket.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 2, 2017)

Got my MacBook in today but amazon kept screwing up on the payment for my charger. 

They kept trying to charge a master card that I've deleted from my account because it was one of those master card gift cards that had no more money on it. I guess it was just glitching or something. (The app).
So I'm getting the charger on Tuesday.

Going to clean the MacBook for now cause there is some glue on it from tape/stickers. Other than that it's not it as bad of shape I thought it was going to be.

I may put a 1tb hdd in it not sure yet, i have a extra one laying around or I may just buy a cheap ssd for it. But I'm leaning more towards the 1tb hdd over the ssd.




Spoiler












Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## laudern (Sep 3, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Got my MacBook in today but amazon kept screwing up on the payment for my charger.
> 
> They kept trying to charge a master card that I've deleted from my account because it was one of those master card gift cards that had no more money on it. I guess it was just glitching or something. (The app).
> So I'm getting the charger on Tuesday.
> ...



These were honestly the last great laptops released by Apple. Take out the cd drive and put in a second hdd.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 3, 2017)

I've used a mac before but this is my 1st  mac that's mine. I don't want to remove the DVD drive cause I'm going to use it and I won't really need more space than what I have.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 3, 2017)

Went to a fan convention yesterday.  Picked up three autographs (Finn, Gaten, Caleb) from Stranger Things.  Bought two homemade cloth pouches (Star Wars vehicles/Steven Universe cookie cat coin purse).  Bought a vial of fake gel blood (the darker looking stuff that stays where you put it)...


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## ars25 (Sep 4, 2017)

Brought a SteelSeries QcK Mini Gaming Mouse Pad for $3.99 at a local place


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 4, 2017)

Won a Lenovo Ideapad Y550 (this particular model) for $46 shipped. No charger, and needs a good cleaning, but otherwise looks in pretty good condition.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 4, 2017)

R4i Gold RTS card, the one compatible for NTRBoot. Within a month I can finally unbrick the first N3DS XL I bought, sadly out of action for now 2 years.


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 4, 2017)

Some recent arrivals..

Zowie FK2 mouse





SD2VITA and a 128 gig mSD





Got a Tryone Tablet Stand for ultimate Switch comfyness





also makes for an awesome 3DS stream setup with input redirection


----------



## Home_Rowed (Sep 5, 2017)

SD2Vita


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 5, 2017)

Picked up my dog from the vet, his neuter was today. He's kind of out of it right now.

Got my MacBook charger and found out the hdd is dead in it, so I'm putting a 1tb in it in a couple of minutes.

Edit: so I put a 500gb in the MacBook and it says that it can't install it on the 500gb because it reported a  S.M.A.R.T error on the drive and wouldn't let me partition it to GUID for the install, but the 1tb that I was going to use originally worked just fine.

I had to delete the partitions I had on it, cause it was originally the 1tb I had in my ps4 before upgrading it to a 2tb, and was able to partition it to GUID and install osx 10.6 then upgrade to 10.6.8. I may update the os to the latest I can have on it. I believe it's 10.10 if I'm not mistaken.

Also for some reason there was a Chinese windows 7(system language) partition installed on the original 320gb hdd. The reason the MacBook had boot problems was cause the  320gb hdd was dead, well not dead but It just kept clicking like crazy when I tried to boot anything. The touch pad it also dead, well not dead but it's very unresponsive when I use it and it looks like someone pushed it in with to much force cause it's bent in the middle.  But I was planning on using a mouse with it anyways.

Also ordered a replacement battery for it on Amazon and some filter sponge for my fluval  c3 Hob filter. The battery is a black battery and the reason I got the black one was because of price. From the same seller the white one was almost 60 + shipping and the black one was 30 with prime shipping. Other than the color they are exactly the same.



Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 7, 2017)

Spoiler: can charge my gaming laptop in school finally :^)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 7, 2017)

Picked up, IMO, over priced destiny 2 collector edition today at 9am.
Also got my micro sd2vita adapter in the mail today


Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2017)

Got a Galaxy S7 as me old S4 died ;'(


----------



## bonefix (Sep 8, 2017)

Yakuza Kiwami!


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 8, 2017)

Got Splatoon 2 and a 25€ eShop card which I used to buy VOEZ


----------



## mgrev (Sep 8, 2017)

The Elder Scrolls Online Gold Edition
No Man's Sky
The Bioshock collection
GBDNATE (meme)
Slender: The arrival
The Humble jumbo bundle 9
The humble hunie sakura bundle
Farming Simulator 2017
Farming Simulator 2015
PLAYERUNKNOWN's BATTLEGROUNDS
GRID 2
Fallout 3 GOTY
The Classic doom collection
The Humble spooky horror bundle
Grand Theft Auto V

All on steam

A ps tv  (3.65 iirc)
a Lenovo Legion Y-520 base model for school (gtx 1050 2gb, 4-core i5 7300hq, 8gb ddr4, 256gb ssd)
An Asus BW-16D1H-u Pro BD-RW drive
1m of industrial-grade velcro
a 1tb seagate ultra slim external hdd.
a pair of Sennheiser Momentum 2 In-Ear's (because some dick stole my previous ones)

this https://s.metjm.net/LrCDvsP.jpg

EDIT: fucking rip money


----------



## Todderbert (Sep 9, 2017)

New addition to my Korg family, the Volca FM on the top right.  Laptop stand from Ikea.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 10, 2017)

Splatoon amiibo cards, Guitar Hero Live bundle, Night Trap from Limited Run Games and an RGBW light bulb.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2017)

A very late birthday gift from my aunt (my birthday was in May, hahaha)







Ignore the empty bottle. I drank it entirely last night before I snapped this picture today...


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 10, 2017)

tis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the good ? the fw.

the bad ? the price 420$ and also the joy cons sliding, when i slide them onto the switch the sliding is feeling so terribly rough.. no idea why it's like this, hopefully it gets better.

my first switch which i sold to a friend didn't have the rough sliding issue :/ oh well


----------



## tunip3 (Sep 10, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Nope, I brought back the Lenovo one. The MSI one was about the same price so it was almost an even exchange.


What is the msii laptop model


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 12, 2017)

Bought the Assassin's Creed: Ezio Collection mainly just because I've seen a lot of AC related youtube videos lately and which made me remember how good those 3 games were in particular.
Glad to see I find them still as entertaining as 8 years ago.
Decided to start a week later at my job just so I could have the week off to play them


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 12, 2017)

My copy of Monster Hunter Stories arrived today!  (Also ended up hatching a pink rathian (adorable).)

I also picked up an used n3DS.  Will probably flip this baby for some extra cash on the side.


----------



## migles (Sep 13, 2017)

GBx Cart RW, a cool usb thing to dump my original GBx (gb gbc and gba) saves and roms
it's really simple and cool
(click for zoom)


----------



## Jhnsn (Sep 14, 2017)

for just 10€. I'm happy right now.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 15, 2017)

Samus Returns Legacy Edition.











Pin badge






Keyring


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 15, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Samus Returns Legacy Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOSH!?!??!!

Im sad I didnt get one


----------



## YTElias (Sep 15, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> Things You Recently Bought or Got
> or Things You Recently Bought or Got​*What am I posting here?*
> 
> Well, in this thread, we give a check-in, posting what things we bought. It could be an electronic device, a video game, furniture, condoms--anything! Give commentary as well. For example, I recently bought New Super Mario Bros 2 for my 3DS. It's a good game.
> ...


I bought a pack crisps
wait thats not in this thread?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 15, 2017)

Ordered a C2D T9900 to put in that Lenovo Ideapad.


----------



## Todderbert (Sep 15, 2017)

Not game related...well maybe could make some chippy tunes with it.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 16, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Not game related...well maybe could make some chippy tunes with it.


another one?


----------



## Todderbert (Sep 16, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> another one?



I'll probably sell off my Volca Sample/Beats now that I have this machine.  The sequencer on the Digitakt is amazing...will use it to drive my Volca Bass/FM, Roland JX-03, Bass Station II, and a Moog Mother 32.


----------



## North (Sep 17, 2017)

Recently purchased a really nice book set of the first 5 volumes of Game of Thrones. They're all leather-bound and travel size.


----------



## Arale (Sep 17, 2017)

I have bought the huawei p10 lite. It's my first smartphone =D


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 17, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> new car
> 2015 Mazda CX-5 Touring


3 years ago I got this and now its time for an upgrade 2017 CX-5 Grand Select


----------



## ars25 (Sep 18, 2017)

Bought this Splitter at a local flee market for $5 to use with my capture card


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 18, 2017)

My first full-size headphones


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 19, 2017)

My pay got fucked up, does that count?. I'm missing 7 days on my 10 day pay

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 20, 2017)

An led light kit to light up a cabinet and extension cables
and a desk fan, the room gets pretty hot when gaming


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Sep 21, 2017)

I just bought a dsi XL . Now to wait for the CFW to release

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 21, 2017)

bought a vita1000. it came with a 16gb card and official charger. pretty good shape too.


----------



## Sathya (Sep 21, 2017)

My family never have a 'new car' but my dady have a BMW 1987 1800cc, OPEL OPTIMA 1995 1800cc, and Mercedes -Benz G 300 1995. Its not a new car but its a good car.


----------



## migles (Sep 21, 2017)

here ya go you twats.

PS: yes it runs crysis, runs better than your momma chasing me after seing me naked


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2017)

Logitech MK220 wireless keyboard, it's pretty nice and mouse which was included is so comfortable like holy moly.
Also, a mousepad. Featuring a cat. Bought it all for like 96pln [90pln MK220 and 6pln that mousepad]
Also a Twix bar but I just forgot to clean my "workplace".


----------



## migles (Sep 21, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Logitech MK220 wireless keyboard, it's pretty nice and mouse which was included is so comfortable like holy moly.
> Also, a mousepad. Featuring a cat. Bought it all for like 96pln [90pln MK220 and 6pln that mousepad]
> Also a Twix bar but I just forgot to clean my "workplace".


<begs for the twix because to affoard that gpu i had to stop eating candy for a loooong time™


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 21, 2017)

Got ff14 for ps4. Playing till I get to 35 then going to decide if I want to pay to keep playing it

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 21, 2017)

migles said:


> <begs for the twix because to affoard that gpu i had to stop eating candy for a loooong time™


I have saved so much money from stop buying junk food, I mean sometimes I'll buy some, but only every once in a while.


----------



## migles (Sep 21, 2017)

hey folks, a reminder, post pictures that you took! i love to see this thread but i skip text about stuff you bought...
it's entertaining to see the pictures


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 22, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


>


I got the same one.


----------



## Sathya (Sep 22, 2017)

migles said:


> <begs for the twix because to affoard that gpu i had to stop eating candy for a loooong time™


I dont like candy also.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 22, 2017)

Potato picture because of potato phone. Physical copy far cheaper than I've seen digital codes being sold for and steam code in the box anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2017)

Galaxy s8 + silver


----------



## Depravo (Sep 23, 2017)

Batteries, innit?


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2017)

Depravo said:


> Batteries, innit?


for Watt though?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 23, 2017)

Depravo said:


> Batteries, innit?




Rabbit batteries?


----------



## Depravo (Sep 23, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> for Watt though?





mech said:


> Rabbit batteries?



They're for something quite exciting but it hasn't arrived yet. Watch this space...

And no, it's not a 'marital aid'.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 23, 2017)

Depravo said:


> They're for something quite exciting but it hasn't arrived yet. Watch this space...
> 
> And no, it's not a 'marital aid'.









I was on about the brand Duracell, dirty boy


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2017)

Depravo said:


> They're for something quite exciting but it hasn't arrived yet. Watch this space...
> 
> And no, it's not a 'marital aid'.


I'm shocked


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 24, 2017)

mech said:


> Rabbit batteries?


Look like amazon brand ones actually


----------



## ars25 (Sep 24, 2017)

Went to a local Goodwill and found the original pc ports of final fantasy 7&8 for $5 each as well as a couple KH manga that i bought over the following weeks/months


Spoiler: Huge picture dump


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 24, 2017)

and 2 of : HORI Switch Screen Filter (Nintendo Switch)

All for my switch's


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 24, 2017)

mech said:


> and 2 of : HORI Switch Screen Filter (Nintendo Switch)
> 
> All for my switch's


u got tis off amazon?
i also plan to get a 200gig for my switch, i believe that will be more than enough.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 24, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> u got tis off amazon?
> i also plan to get a 200gig for my switch, i believe that will be more than enough.



Yup amazon, not a reseller on there.. direct from amazon. I would of liked a 256gb but the price jumps up wayyyyyy more.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 24, 2017)

mech said:


> Yup amazon, not a reseller on there.. direct from amazon. I would of liked a 256gb but the price jumps up wayyyyyy more.


30$ more, i would pay 130$ if i knew it would be needed.

but trust me, 200gig is more than enough.

but i believe you could have saved about 20$ if you bought this one instead https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultr...qid=1506239983&sr=8-2&keywords=micro+sd+200gb


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 24, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> 30$ more, i would pay 130$ if i knew it would be needed.
> 
> but trust me, 200gig is more than enough.
> 
> but i believe you could have saved about 20$ if you bought this one instead https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultr...qid=1506239983&sr=8-2&keywords=micro+sd+200gb




I did look at that one but here in the UK its the same price as the i bought, the one i bought is faster then the one you posted... if it was cheaper i would of bought the slower cheaper one though.. scroll down to the table to show prices and speeds etc

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B073S99KPQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 24, 2017)

mech said:


> I did look at that one but here in the UK its the same price as the i bought, the one i bought is faster then the one you posted... if it was cheaper i would of bought the slower cheaper one though.. scroll down to the table to show prices and speeds etc
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B073S99KPQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



oh that makes sense, the price on the uk amazon is the same for both of those, and yeah i believe the one you have gone with is somewhat better o.o

i might go with the same one eventually.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 24, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> oh that makes sense, the price on the uk amazon is the same for both of those, and yeah i believe the one you have gone with is somewhat better o.o
> 
> i might go with the same one eventually.




I'm buying all of my switch games on carts but i just know we will need some storage for game downloads and saves etc so 200gb should be enough. (i hope) XD


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 24, 2017)

mech said:


> I'm buying all of my switch games on carts but i just know we will need some storage for game downloads and saves etc so 200gb should be enough. (i hope) XD


and for the umm..
you know what i mean :'3


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 24, 2017)

I've never been one to buy additional controllers, but this one seemed to have caught my eye. I liked the see through controllers/consoles from the 90s, so.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 25, 2017)

My very own portable analogue synthesizer. The new model released last week.

Now if only I had some batteries...


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2017)

Depravo said:


> They're for something quite exciting but it hasn't arrived yet. Watch this space...
> 
> And no, it's not a 'marital aid'.





Depravo said:


> My very own portable analogue synthesizer. The new model released last week.
> 
> Now if only I had some batteries...




exciting? i think you dont know the meaning of exciting.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 26, 2017)

Welp, after getting a replacement battery for the Ideapad y550, still doesn't wanna charge or run off the battery at all, so it's likely the DC power converter...which this laptop doesn't have, it's just a cable between the two. So I guess I'm replacing that, which is another $7 gone ._.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Home_Rowed (Sep 28, 2017)

Marvel Vs Capcom Infinite Collector's Edition.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 28, 2017)

got these new kicks






and this case for my switch, the mumba hybrid case is amazing, i recommend it especially if you are like me and use the switch mostly in handheld mode!!

https://i.imgur.com/k2uKzDK.jpg


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 28, 2017)

Was going to buy a Asian forest scorpion but then I found out that it's illegal to have in my town. So I may be getting a tarantula this weekend or hopefully I can find the morph of corn snake I wanted.

But I also think it's stupid that a tarantula is legal and a scorpion isn't, they are both arachnids.

When it comes to animals if it's illegal I don't mess with it.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 28, 2017)

migles said:


> GBx Cart RW, a cool usb thing to dump my original GBx (gb gbc and gba) saves and roms
> it's really simple and cool
> (click for zoom)
> View attachment 98610


Oh how I wish I had this when I found my Crystal cart before the battery died...god fucking damn..



GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: can charge my gaming laptop in school finally :^)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98027View attachment 98028


Your school doesn't have fucking wall sockets?


----------



## migles (Sep 28, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Your school doesn't have fucking wall sockets?


i am guessin he get more freedom, school might now allow students to charge their devices...
in here teachers be like: "back in my day we dind't had phones, you need to disconenct, you students getting brain fried cuz of your texty text. if you need to call your parents we will call them. now hand over that magic device over"


----------



## Todderbert (Sep 28, 2017)

Depravo said:


> My very own portable analogue synthesizer. The new model released last week.
> 
> Now if only I had some batteries...



Cool!! How much was it?!  Gear Lust mode on.... anyway this is my first analogue synth, bonus that its portable also:






Another Small synth coming out:


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 29, 2017)

Finally found a decently priced *new* copy of the Tempest 2000 soundtrack CD! I've already ripped it into glorious 192kbps Opus files.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 29, 2017)

My customer gave some beats. The left ear has a very low volume. I'm selling them for parts now.


----------



## THYPLEX (Sep 29, 2017)

I've bought Sonic mania and Pokémon Argento (Italian) in the eshop


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 29, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Finally found a decently priced *new* copy of the Tempest 2000 soundtrack CD! I've already ripped it into glorious 192kbps Opus files.
> View attachment 100695​


PLAY IT dododododdo

>192kbps LUL


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 29, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> >192kbps LUL


Not 192kbps MP3 or Ogg Vorbis, but 192kbps Opus. Listen to a song ripped directly ripped from a CD and then listen to the same exact song from the exact same CD but encoded with Opus at 192kbps, you'll hear no difference.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 29, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Cool!! How much was it?!


It retails at £60 in the UK but I got a 20% discount for registering interest early.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 29, 2017)

Came back from the store about an hour ago with a SNES Classic Edition!


----------



## hiroakihsu (Sep 29, 2017)

Just picked up my SNES Classic Edition as well this morning...Not planning to open it until hackchi2 gets updated with support for it though.


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 29, 2017)

Managed to snag two snes classics for me and my uncle at Walmart, gonna return my GameStop bundle one cause bundles and crappy business tactics suck.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 30, 2017)

migles said:


> GBx Cart RW, a cool usb thing to dump my original GBx (gb gbc and gba) saves and roms
> it's really simple and cool
> (click for zoom)
> View attachment 98610


Where to get one?


----------



## migles (Sep 30, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> Where to get one?


https://www.insidegadgets.com/projects/gbxcart-rw/
currently it's out of stock
there is a version to plug into a raspberri pi. (click in projects) if you have the right PI it is cheaper, this pi version is also offered in different even cheaper options (you get the options to solder it yourself or use your parts)
i myself preefer the standalone version, it took me almost one month to arrive from australia to europe tough. 3 dollars shipping, can't complain!

i will write a post about it later in the GBA section, because plenty of people want to keep thoose pokemon saves from old cartridges and this is really usefull


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 30, 2017)

I like golf games, so Golf Story became my third Switch game purchase. Not too bad. Kind of a shitty golf game cuz it's easy as balls, but it's a nice enough mix of RPG and Golf.


----------



## skydancer93 (Sep 30, 2017)

Got myself a SNES Classic. I already have an SD2SNES, so I’m probably not going to hack this one. 

Also got the collector’s edition of the Playing With Super Power book to go along with this. This isn’t going ANYWHERE as I’m a huge SNES/Super Famicom fan, and I’ll get the Japanese one in time.

Also went to the thrift store and got these babies for $3 each. The Star Wars Sets I had growing up. Not the silver one as I had the gold, but that’s on the way after I used a $10 PayPal credit to get it brand new on eBay. Now, I have all the Star Wars VHS Sets I grew up with.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 2, 2017)

Got a snow corn snake today.  It's a female and is about 4 months old, probably going to name her smog(I don't know why). Also bought on amazon a 9 inch Luigi plush for my nephew it was just over $20 and preordered okami for the ps4.

Bought on psn assassin's creed 4 black flag it was on sale last week and felt like playing it again(I have the ps3 collectors edition). Also bought on amazon a digital heat mat thermostat controller, it's for growing seeds but it works with reptile heatmats.




Spoiler












Going to returned the Luigi plush, cause it's tiny and my dog would probably chew it up cause of the size


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Oct 2, 2017)

Got a new hoodie and a backpack


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 3, 2017)

found this 32" flat screen on the curb for garbage collection, wasnt it expecting to work or if it did have a broken screen, but only 2 small defects I could see


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 3, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> found this 32" flat screen on the curb for garbage collection, wasnt it expecting to work or if it did have a broken screen, but only 2 small defects I could see


If you didn't point out the defects i wouldn't have noticed.

Got a 42 inch tv from my brother-in-law a while back that needs a new power supply. The one it has is faulty as in you turn on the TV and  it randomly turn off until it's warmed up for a bit. Even then to "warm it up you have to constantly turn it back on every time it turns it self off, for like 30 or 40 minutes.


The part only cost like 20 or 30 dollars just never got round to fixing it


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 3, 2017)

Managed to pick up cuphead last night on steam,  been waiting for this for years and it's a lot of fun. I'm not at home though atm so I'm gonna have to wait until then so I can use my Xbox one controller because I suck at using a keyboard and mouse.

Also picking up lovers in a dangerous spacetime, oxenfree, and stardew valley on switch this week since I already have my account preloaded with some money. Been waiting for all three and of course they manage to come out in the same week.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 3, 2017)

Got another Macbook for cheapo last night. This time it's a 2009 model with a C2D P7450, 2GB of RAM, and a Geforce 9400m, which is a pretty ok-ish upgrade from the 2007 one I got. Planning on using this one for work now, and selling off the other one for profit.


----------



## migles (Oct 4, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Got another Macbook for cheapo last night. This time it's a 2009 model with a C2D P7450, 2GB of RAM, and a Geforce 9400m, which is a pretty ok-ish upgrade from the 2007 one I got. Planning on using this one for work now, and selling off the other one for profit.


gotta collect them all?


anyway heres what i got recently, i think @Lilith Valentine also got one not too long ago, or am i confusing you with someone else?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 4, 2017)

What did I get?


----------



## migles (Oct 4, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> What did I get?


pokemon typing adventure, the keyboard
wasn't you? i remember said person was having trouble with figuring out the FN key


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 4, 2017)

migles said:


> pokemon typing adventure, the keyboard
> wasn't you? i remember said person was having trouble with figuring out the FN key


That wasn't mean, although I would quite like to get one.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 4, 2017)

DARK SOULS 3 GOTY ON PC MUSTARD RACE WITH HD GRAPHIC AND STABLE 60FPS, PRICELESS!!! THEN SNES MINI!!!! see that WAFFLE/PANCAKE MACHINE? it's ceramic surface one and i can't wait to make a lot of protein health pancakes!!!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 4, 2017)

Welp, ordered another replacement screen for the ASUS laptop, since the one I previously ordered was damaged in shipping somehow. Hopefully this one will actual arrive undamaged and actually work ._.


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 5, 2017)

SNES Mini + a Wii U/NES Mini adapter for old school controllers (which I still have, and use on my SNES).

Will be picking up the UK/European version of the SNES mini soon, as it is "pretty".


----------



## drenal (Oct 5, 2017)

i got Projekt 1065 from my school's book fair today. it's written by the author of Prisioner B-3087. i'll probably go back to the book fair tomorrow to pick up some more things.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 5, 2017)

$6


----------



## Depravo (Oct 6, 2017)

It's going to be a birthday present for a workmate.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 6, 2017)

Ordered a new mouse a couple days ago that will be arriving today, cuz mine is starting to glitch out by double clicking with single clicks (which sounds like a software problem, but oddly isn't since it does it on every other PC I tried )

Also ordered my fiancee's anniversary gift, a galaxy bedding set that she saw a few months ago and really wanted but was stupid expensive (the one she wanted was like $200, the one I got was $100 ._.). Also got a free t-shirt with it as a promo.


----------



## nasune (Oct 6, 2017)

The last few conventions were rather meh, but I still managed to grab a couple of items:
-Demon's Crest (SNES)
-Same Game (SNES)
-Kid Icarus 2 (GB)
-Metroid II (GB)
-Gargoyle's Quest (GB)
-Xbox 360 Chatpad
- NES Max Controller (Which, after using it for the first time, I found to be a horrible controller.)
-Far East of Eden Kabuki Den (PCE)(Not a clue what it is, but at least I can test my cd-rom2 system.)
-Eve Burst Error/Eve The Lost one dual pack (Saturn)(Again no idea what they are, but they were cheap.)
-Flight Force Pro 64 boxed
-Flight Force Pro PS (Amusingly I found this a week after the N64 one after never having seen either one prior to that.)

Items I bought/got elsewhere were:
-Secret of Mana 2 english repro cart (SNES)
-Ocarina of Time Master Quest repro cart (N64)
-Dishonored Death of the Outsider (Xone)
-Metroid Samus Returns (3DS)
-Victormaxx Stuntmaster (SNES)(Unfortunately I do not know whether it works or not, because I can't hook up both my snes and this thing. It turns on though.)
-Cuphead (Xone, and, whenever the store decides to work again, PC)
-A Chinese chess set
-A Bow complete with its case (with some parts that I have no idea what they should be used for, if someone has some knowledge about them clarification would be appreciated)
-A new external HDD because my old one crapped out on me without warning (which honestly pissed me off, because everything on that is now lost to me).


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 7, 2017)

nasune said:


> The last few conventions were rather meh, but I still managed to grab a couple of items:
> -Demon's Crest (SNES)
> -Same Game (SNES)
> -Kid Icarus 2 (GB)
> ...


none of your pictures work


----------



## nasune (Oct 7, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> none of your pictures work


Damn it, they were working yesterday  .  Thanks for letting me know, I'll just remove them from my post for now.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 7, 2017)

got a new mouse


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 8, 2017)

Just picked up Contra 3 for the Snes with a custom box. Having never played Contra on the Snes and being a big fan of Hard Corps on the Genesis I thought it would be nice to give something new a try. hopefully it stacks up, having watched a few videos I don't believe I'll be disappointed


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

I recently got a red and silver futon bunk bed, I'll post pictures when I get home


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 8, 2017)

This Panda Head is my most notable purchase as of late:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 8, 2017)

https://www.gameinstock.com/8bitdo-controller-case.html


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 8, 2017)

Picked up today a fat ps2 with the modem and 4 games for 30.

The 4 games I got were ratchet deadlock, ace combat 5, turok evolution and onimusha 2.

Ordered from amazon a ide to Sata adapter for the ps2, going to install free mcboot on it and copy all my games to it and give it to my nephew for his birthday. It's what he wants.



Spoiler






















Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk




Also bought a new hide for my corn snake and a piece of wood for her to climb.

Will be getting her a bigger tank in about 2 months.



Spoiler


----------



## Xathya (Oct 9, 2017)

i just preorder intle 8700k


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 9, 2017)

The sata apdater was too big, so I sent it back and ordered a smaller one for 2.5 hard drives. It wasn't really too big , it was that when you plug in the ide to Sata adapter to the ps2 network adapter the adapter would drop down below the network adapter and it wouldn't fit into my ps2 because of that.

So the new one I ordered is for a 2.5 inch hdd so it should fit and is cheaper than the other adapter I had bought. So if this one doesn't work I'm going to send it back and just buy the sata network adapter.


Also bought for my sister a  mario and luigi cross stich patern, so she can make it for her kids, and before jerry for me, I was hungry when I ordered it.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Potato Paste (Oct 10, 2017)

Replacement parts for iPhone lol


----------



## Skeagle (Oct 10, 2017)

a flashcart from here and micro sd


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 10, 2017)

MY BODY IS READY!!!


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 10, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> MY BODY IS READY!!!


My body is Reggie too!


----------



## Lucar (Oct 10, 2017)

I can't stop buying AC amiibos. My walmart near me sells the amiibos for like 3 bucks a pop, and I just can't turn them down for that price.


Spoiler: Images









 {


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Oct 10, 2017)

Just ordered my new pc build parts and custom cooling loop from ekwb  

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 10, 2017)

SmellyPirateMonkey said:


> Just ordered my new pc build parts and custom cooling loop from ekwb
> 
> Sent from my toaster running Rebug


Pics?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 11, 2017)

Just got a professor layton and the unwound future rubiks cube will post pics when it gets here.


----------



## Sathya (Oct 11, 2017)

this is my bosch impact drill unboxing.... i like it!!!


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 11, 2017)

New mouse to replace my m45. Back to logitech, won't be going Corsair again.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2017)

A SanDisk 32GB SDCard for my tablet and 16GB Pendrive for testing purposes.


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 11, 2017)

Just got a PSTV in the mail, bought from @FireEmblemGuy


----------



## Juuzo (Oct 13, 2017)

I bought a packet of the very limited "Rick & Morty" themed Szechuan Sauce.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Juuzo said:


> I bought a packet of the very limited "Rick & Morty" themed Szechuan Sauce.


LOL how much was it?


----------



## Juuzo (Oct 13, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> LOL how much was it?



I got it for $100. I bought it for a good friend that was dying to taste it the day it came out. It seems like a ludicrous amount of money to spend on a sauce, but it has a deeper meaning to me so it's worth it.


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 13, 2017)

Juuzo said:


> I got it for $100. I bought it for a good friend that was dying to taste it the day it came out. It seems like a ludicrous amount of money to spend on a sauce, but it has a deeper meaning to me so it's worth it.


Why would you spend money on memes.


----------



## NeonEmerald (Oct 13, 2017)

Haven't owned a GameCube for a couple years since my last one died. Got myself a used one through GameStop last week expecting it to be in pretty bad shape. To my surprise it arrived in almost perfect condition. Some slight scuffs here and there, but not too noticeable. 



Spoiler


----------



## Sathya (Oct 13, 2017)

i have a beagle bone. i got it from my uncle in 2015, and now i want to try to use it. how can i use this? i dont know the usage.


----------



## Nazurak (Oct 13, 2017)

Skylanders: Imaginators


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 13, 2017)

Officially a hypebeast?







I blame 2Hack. Jk.


----------



## Xathya (Oct 14, 2017)

Catastrophic said:


> Why would you spend money on memes.


lets be hoenst, why would not spend money on the memes?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2017)

new 2ds xl


----------



## 2Hack (Oct 14, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Officially a hypebeast?
> 
> View attachment 102612
> View attachment 102613
> I blame 2Hack. Jk.


DaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAM BOI


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 14, 2017)

2Hack said:


> DaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAM BOI


Might be getting some more supreme items. Stay tuned


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Depravo (Oct 14, 2017)

Unfortunately I'm currently too drunk to even open the bottle.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 15, 2017)

Bought a bunch of ps2 games. 

So I bought for my nephew Rayman arena and Ben 10 alien force. Bought for my self spiderman, spiderman 3, spiderman friend or foe (never played this one) spiderman Web of shadows (really liked this one), red faction (have 1 and 2 as ps2 classics on ps3) and onimusha warlords.

Even though a lot of the games have a $9.99 price sticker on them all games were $3 each, except onimusha that was $5. 



Spoiler






























Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumince (Oct 15, 2017)

Oh man, I've bought too much stuff recently (ok some of it isn't too recent)
I recently got the Note 8, a WhiteStone Dome screen protector, and a Spigen Tough Armor case



Spoiler











Got a Raspberry Pi 3 with a fan case



Spoiler








 This actually runs OK


Ordered a white replacement switch shell for the system and the joycons and a new case and screen protector for it!
And just today I ordered a new Glacier White Ps4 Pro and a 2TB SSHD for it 

I only have pictures of the note 8 and the raspberry Pi 3 since the other stuff has not arrived yet.
But I'll most likely update it once I get everything!!


----------



## Todderbert (Oct 15, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I like golf games, so Golf Story became my third Switch game purchase. Not too bad. Kind of a shitty golf game cuz it's easy as balls, but it's a nice enough mix of RPG and Golf.



"Go For It", my famous line from a PGA Tiger Woods PC game.

My latest find, some awesome GBA/DS music software.  I was so happy to finally get M01 on a cart!  and Nanoloop 2.3 to boot, all this for under $60.


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

I just bought a pair of Sony MDR-ZX110NC noise cancelling headphones. Much better than the apple earbuds I was using.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 16, 2017)

Ordered 6GB of RAM for my Macbook, cuz 2GB is definitely not enough.


----------



## magico29 (Oct 16, 2017)

ordered 6 bottle Chanel cologne. king smell like a king oh yeah baby


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

My Walmart recently got the Mario Odyssey store demo, but it wasn't working. 




I'm going to go back later after my next class and see if anyone can get it running


----------



## Stephano (Oct 16, 2017)

I just bought a Wii from my local Goodwill for $0.90!!! It has all the cables and even had Wii Sports inside!
How it works at this store is when a new color comes in, it is assigned a color. After a few weeks, that color will become half off. One week after that, it will go to 90 cents.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

Update on the Mario Odyssey demo:
I asked someone and they said that it cut out this morning, and vaguely said they'd have a fix within the next week. 
Anyways I'm going to go and try a local best buy tonight and see if they have it.
P.s. they all gave me really weird looks when I asked about it. I don't think they get too many questions like that around here.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 16, 2017)

@Depravo


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 16, 2017)

Just pre ordered the "Super Nt" not to be confused with the classic mini. Analogue.co sent me a notification out of the blue and I pre ordered. I've owned the Nt Mini for the past year and its awesome I expect the same from the Super Nt. Its alot cheaper also, I guess that aluminum on the Nt Mini really did drive up the price.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 17, 2017)

I have a problem with Plushies


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 17, 2017)

AyanamiRei0 said:


> I have a problem with Plushies
> 
> View attachment 103090


I think the word you are looking for is _Obsession, _
Yeah, thats the word.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 17, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I think the word you are looking for is _Obsession, _
> Yeah, thats the word.



Nah it's only got like 7 of them


----------



## ars25 (Oct 17, 2017)

Just bought Destiny 2 PC Deluxe Edition for $85.49 on greenman gaming as its 5% of plus an additional 10% off coupon code. could've gotten it cheaper a few days ago, when i could have had 20% off with the coupon code included but the money i deposited didn't process fast enough for me to get it (Stupid Bank)


----------



## Todderbert (Oct 18, 2017)

Keeping my subscription active for Science News..for the nerd in me.


----------



## Sathya (Oct 18, 2017)

I found this machine in a new condition. and my dady buy it from oct 2009


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 18, 2017)

Broken official wireless xbox 360 controller. Only want the shell from it and maybe the rumble motors.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2017)

I beg you all don't cry! ;O;


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I beg you all don't cry! ;O;
> View attachment 103338


Nah pi3 FTW


----------



## Todderbert (Oct 19, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I beg you all don't cry! ;O;
> View attachment 103338


Sweet find.  I'm not going out of my way to find one after getting burnt trying to get a NES Classic Mini.  I am going to get a 2DS XL because I've heard the screens look really good.  Bonus because I never use 3D at all.


----------



## Shadowfied (Oct 19, 2017)

Got the 4GO LE today! OwO
Now to wait for the PC release so I can play with @TheKawaiiDesu <3





such usb btw but at least it's very cute and nice

This also arrived a while back, sorry for potato focus


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 20, 2017)

Apparently I won an auction for a Genesis for $10. Came with all cables and a six button controller. A little dirty, needs some cleaning up, otherwise should be pretty decent. Plan on getting a Mega EverDrive for it, enjoy a few Genesis games every now and again.

Model 2, so not the best sound, but eh stereo audio so that's ok.


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 20, 2017)

My FE Warriors Limited Edition preorder just arrived


----------



## Shadowfied (Oct 20, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> My FE Warriors Limited Edition preorder just arrived


Oh shit, had no idea FE Warriors was so close! Awesome!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 20, 2017)

All paid and waiting for November 7th.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 20, 2017)

Decided to preorder Odyssey, I guess.

EDIT: Also buying a copy of Aladdin for the Genesis, as my test game to make sure it all works. Friend of mine is giving me one with box for $5, couldn't pass it up for the price.


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2017)

I managed to stumble upon the ass end of a sale on Disney Infinity figurines. They were at 90% discount and naturally everything was sold out and all that was left were a few Maters so I snatched them up because I like Cars and I like figurines and it was dirt cheap. But now I have one Mater for my kid to play with, and one to keep in the box. NRFB, NRFB, NRFB....


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 21, 2017)

I scored a budweiser husky for £15. Its mint unused


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 21, 2017)

My brother gave me a Samsung gear fit2. Apparently, my iPhone won’t recieve messages on it, but I have Spotify working on it. It’s my first activity tracker.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Oct 21, 2017)

Recently bought an OLPC model OX-1. This is good because it's going to help me learn to write in the Terminal and eventually Python language. In the mean time I can use it as an ebook reader and music player and it has a variable screen brightness all the way from paper white type of brightness ie. No light + black text to very bright and full color.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Oct 21, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Officially a hypebeast?
> 
> View attachment 102612
> View attachment 102613
> I blame 2Hack. Jk.


Damn how much did you pay for the peach box logo hoodie? I got myself one too recently luckily didn't pay rape for it.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 21, 2017)

I saw it, I liked it so I bought it 

p.s. it has 3.0.1


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 22, 2017)

Bought another ps2 50000. This one is for my nephew it's what he wanted for his birthday. I got him a couple of games for it but I also installed freemcboot on it. Going to get him a sata network adapter for it in a week when I get paid.  Bought for my self  Megamall legacy collection 2 for $15 new.


Was debating on getting a switch because the walmart near me had over 30 of them, but never did get one. Probably get one next month (I get 3 pays that month).
Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 23, 2017)

leon315 said:


> I saw it, I liked it so I bought it
> 
> p.s. it has 3.0.1


Glad it has 3.0.1 now update to 4.0.0


----------



## leon315 (Oct 23, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> Glad it has 3.0.1 now update to 4.0.0


I'll if it's required for Mario Odyssey


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 23, 2017)

leon315 said:


> I'll if it's required for Mario Odyssey


4.0.0 has video recording, usb audio and other features


----------



## OrGoN3 (Oct 23, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> 4.0.0 has *video recording*, usb audio and other features


A whopping 30 seconds of it, lol.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 23, 2017)

OrGoN3 said:


> A whopping 30 seconds of it, lol.


Pathetic function indeed, my philosophy is: Don't update ur console unless it's strictly necessary.


----------



## ladypoodle (Oct 24, 2017)

Got my copy of Nights of Azure 2 earlier than expected



Spoiler: Jeanne d'Arc figurine for height comparison











And the contents



Spoiler


----------



## IzeC0ld (Oct 24, 2017)

Fallout 4 G.O.T.Y Pip boy edition for the xbox one (had to wait two weeks and a half for it to ship from the states


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 24, 2017)

New phone gotten! $0 deal and I even got an upgrade to 6GB of LTE data. Also 2 games since I was happy and they were in front of me.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 25, 2017)

Needed some more solder, because I was out. 
I got the psp micro sd card adapter, because my card rn is only 1gb _--_
and then the regulators for my portable wii progect, still need to buy two/one more though. :/


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2017)

Why lead free?


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 25, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Why lead free?


because I don't have a fume extractor, and I plan to use this as my main thing.
I plan to get leaded, for soldering to batteries, and stuff.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 25, 2017)

got a free 1TB ssd for review, will replace my 128GB os drive


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 25, 2017)

Preordered for the switch Kirby, Metroid Prime 4 and the Resident Evil Revelation collection. Now I just need to buy a switch

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Oct 26, 2017)

I just pre-ordered the SNES N3DS, and got a micro sd, and an r4i gold. I swore I was done collecting 3ds' but it's just too cool to pass up. I have the super Famicom and NES versions so I figured I'd complete the collection.

Oh and I finally finished my new pc build I got this month. 12 core threadripper, dual 1080TIs, and a full ekwb liquid cooling system. Not bad for my first custom build I'd say

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Oct 26, 2017)

My latest cop. My closet is so full and I've still got more stuff coming.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Oct 27, 2017)

Finally got myself one of those USB-C/HDMI adapters for the switch so that I can finally say GOODBYE to that horrendous Nintendo dock; I would definitely recommend everyone who owns a switch to get one! Saves space and a lot of headaches.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 27, 2017)

Ordered an AV cable for my Genesis which arrived today...with a broken RF box. Should've ordered one beforehand anyways, but meh, I can wait a couple days.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Shadowfied (Oct 28, 2017)

Arrived yesterday

Also picked up some pumpkins cause I wanna try carving some shit, never tried before, gotta get some halloween spirit yo


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Oct 28, 2017)

.


----------



## teamlocust (Oct 28, 2017)

Just bought:
1. samsung galaxy note 8 (deep sea blue) 128 gb 



2. MSI ge73vr 7rf raider laptop                                  



3. Assassin creed origins deluxe PS4 game                   Arriving today


4. Oppo F1 plus (rose gold) for girlfriend                 Arriving today


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2017)

I got a cheap knockoff of that Card Sharp knife thing, it's pretty decent. Mine's yellow. 

https://i.imgur.com/BJR67X8.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/N2xsiiK.jpg 

If it proves useful I might get the original. I like it so far.


----------



## Todderbert (Oct 30, 2017)

A new game, a Candy Pink DS, Pre-ordered the SNES N3DS XL and a AM radio kit to build one day.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 30, 2017)

Scored this baby for $8, and now I need to buy the plug, which is also another $8


----------



## Shadowfied (Oct 31, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Also picked up some pumpkins cause I wanna try carving some shit, never tried before, gotta get some halloween spirit yo


An update on le pumpkins, thought i might as well share it here nobanpls

Happy halloween everyone!






My first carved shits ever, looks like shit. Reminds me of drawing and cutting stuff out in first grade. At least left dude looks aggressive as fuck.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 31, 2017)

Ordered a few things cuz I got paaaaaaid. 

A new junior football for my dog, cuz she likes football and her current one is nearly ruined, a couple new gravity feeder/water dishes for my cat cuz his old one's are kinda getting nasty (had em for like 4 years now >.>), a wireless mouse and keyboard for my media PC in the living room, a shiatsu back massager for my fiancee cuz she's been having some back issues lately, and finally a 4TB external HDD, cuz my 3TB external is dying .

And I paid bills.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Oct 31, 2017)

My newest tee has arrived


----------



## migles (Oct 31, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> and finally a 4TB external HDD, cuz my 3TB external is dying


offtopic but need to ask
how did ya notice the hdd was dying? had symptoms? or you check with tools very often?
any data lost?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2017)

yesterday i bought a n3dsxl (? region) for $5!
it has a mostly fucked nand chip but im still able to use a emunand with it
due to my lazyness im not gona take another pic of it so heres a pic that i took yesterday while i was bragging about stuff (i rarely brag)
the red one in the top left corner thats all torn up is the one i bought


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 31, 2017)

migles said:


> offtopic but need to ask
> how did ya notice the hdd was dying? had symptoms? or you check with tools very often?
> any data lost?


SMART data, mainly. Generally speaking, any "current" numbers in reallocated sector count and uncorrectable errors = the HDD will fail soon. This particular drive does indeed have some. I don't usually check SMART unless I'm adding a "used" drive or if a drive is behaving peculiarly. The external has been relatively slow the past couple months, which is why I checked it originally. I expect it won't last another few months at this rate, hence why I'm replacing it. Once I transfer everything over I'll likely use it as an extra drive for whatever until it dies off.


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 1, 2017)

Bought these on Steam...even though they're not on my wishlist.







And from Amazon Japan.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 1, 2017)

Picked up rare replay for £8 and Lego Indiana Jones for Xbox 360 for£2 pre-owned


----------



## hyprskllz (Nov 2, 2017)

Bought DJMax Respect online. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 2, 2017)

Pre-ordered https://myfigurecollection.net/item/549375

Now the long wait until June .


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 2, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Pre-ordered https://myfigurecollection.net/item/549375
> 
> Now the long wait until June .


i need this if only i had the cash


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 2, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> i need this if only i had the cash



You don't have to pay until it releases on amiami (where I ordered it).

6450 yen on amiami for the version with kirby (kirby nendo fits in it, so you can buy without if you already have other one). Will work out to about £50 with shipping I think, little more than a normal nendoroid. If caught by customs, then probably another £18 or so on top because vat (fine) & Royal mail will want their blood money for doing their job (this is bollocks). Last nendo I got came through without customs though. Doesn't release till June next year, plenty of time to save .


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Nov 2, 2017)

My newest tee has arrived


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 3, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> You don't have to pay until it releases on amiami (where I ordered it).
> 
> 6450 yen on amiami for the version with kirby (kirby nendo fits in it, so you can buy without if you already have other one). Will work out to about £50 with shipping I think, little more than a normal nendoroid. If caught by customs, then probably another £18 or so on top because vat (fine) & Royal mail will want their blood money for doing their job (this is bollocks). Last nendo I got came through without customs though. Doesn't release till June next year, plenty of time to save .


yeah but the value of pounds plummeting again


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 3, 2017)

Spoiler: Power Plug









I bought this for the monitor, Shipping is going to take super long though ._.

Only $16 total for a monitor, So I am not complaining.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 3, 2017)

Fiancee's Fitbit got run over today, so I ordered a replacement one for her.

Also ordered a Mega Ever Drive for my Genesis, went for the x5 instead of the x3 as planned cuz I'm lazy and I'm sure I'd forget to reset the console after saving.


----------



## SuperDan (Nov 3, 2017)

samsung s7 and a moga pad for GC games


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm waiting till my new ps vita charger comes... (Nov 20 - Dec 13... I'm DYING!)


----------



## nero99 (Nov 3, 2017)

About 5 nintendo switch games, a ryzen 1500x with a 120mm liquid cooler, a new psu, 8GB ddr4 3000Mhz ram, a clear shell for my switch, a new mini shell for the switch dock, oh and a amazon fire stick v2 with kodi preinstalled


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 3, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Fiancee's Fitbit got run over today, so I ordered a replacement one for her.
> 
> Also ordered a Mega Ever Drive for my Genesis, went for the x5 instead of the x3 as planned cuz I'm lazy and I'm sure I'd forget to reset the console after saving.


your fiancee is taking a lot of money fromyou


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 3, 2017)

nero99 said:


> About 5 nintendo switch games, a ryzen 1500x with a 120mm liquid cooler, a new psu, 8GB ddr4 3000Mhz ram, a clear shell for my switch, a new mini shell for the switch dock, oh and a amazon fire stick v2 with kodi preinstalled



Tfw the cpu for my laptop is an i3 4012-y at 1.5 ghz and it throttles to 600mhz due to heat 
(I should build a pc...)


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 3, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Fiancee's Fitbit got run over today, so I ordered a replacement one for her.



Curious. I had pegged them, at least the present incarnation, as something of a fad. Those having them and those using them are metrics but wanting to replace a destroyed one is new.

In before it did not befall an accident but "befall an accident".


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 3, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Curious. I had pegged them, at least the present incarnation, as something of a fad. Those having them and those using them are metrics but wanting to replace a destroyed one is new.
> 
> In before it did not befall an accident but "befall an accident".


They're fairly useful for keeping track of things like sleep activity and steps and such, for those that care about that sort of thing and don't want to spend big bucks on a smartwatch or suffer the inaccuracies of smartphone apps. Obviously there are devices that do the same thing for cheaper, but not they're not usually AIO or if they are they're cheap garbage or bulky or ugly etc etc. She likes to keep track of her sleep patterns and how active she is at work, so it gets used a fair amount which is why she just wanted a replacement and not something new.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 3, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> They're fairly useful for keeping track of things like sleep activity and steps and such, for those that care about that sort of thing and don't want to spend big bucks on a smartwatch or suffer the inaccuracies of smartphone apps. Obviously there are devices that do the same thing for cheaper, but not they're not usually AIO or if they are they're cheap garbage or bulky or ugly etc etc. She likes to keep track of her sleep patterns and how active she is at work, so it gets used a fair amount which is why she just wanted a replacement and not something new.




Fit bits are not water proof and that just didnt work for me, i went with the Garmin VivoActive HR https://buy.garmin.com/en-GB/GB/p/538374


----------



## Xanthe (Nov 3, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> samsung s7 and a moga pad for GC games


Oh boy...Galaxy S7 GC emulation leaves a bit to be desired...


----------



## nero99 (Nov 3, 2017)

Supershadic1000000 said:


> Tfw the cpu for my laptop is an i3 4012-y at 1.5 ghz and it throttles to 600mhz due to heat
> (I should build a pc...)


Have you tried replacing the thermal paste on the cpu? I had a old i5 pro book that had that issue until I swapped the thermal paste. You can also build a budget ryzen for less than $500


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2017)

One of my favorite Supreme drops for the year!


----------



## SuperDan (Nov 3, 2017)

Maybe so.. I just needed a new phone at the time... Enjoying playing Doom 3 & GameCube Games at playable Speeds


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 4, 2017)

nero99 said:


> Have you tried replacing the thermal paste on the cpu? I had a old i5 pro book that had that issue until I swapped the thermal paste. You can also build a budget ryzen for less than $500


I haven't thought about replacing the thermal paste... I'll try it.
If you can link me to that budget build that would be great! (or just lists the specs)
Edit: The thing is... i have a laptop rn and it's mediocre... it's one of those touchscreen detachable screens...(all hardware is behind the screen screen...)
So it's incredibly difficult (imo) to disassemble...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 4, 2017)

My headphones broke so I bought those cheap Panasonic RP-HF100M headphones. No idea if they sound good or not. All I can tell is they produce sound.


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 4, 2017)

Just ordered the Switch Splatoon 2 bundle, a skin set, and some eshop giftcards (rip pirating) as an early Christmas present. Quite excited.


----------



## Todderbert (Nov 6, 2017)

Metroid and Etrian Odyssey V, which I didn't realize came out.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 6, 2017)

got tear away on ps4 for £8


----------



## GearCross (Nov 7, 2017)

A bit late to the party but given the fact that my over 4 year old 2GB GTX670s aren't cutting it at all with newer titles, the GPUs over here are somewhat returning to their "normal" prices and the 1070Ti release I picked up this boy:


Spoiler










Still a hefty price tag but the performance boost is ludicrous!
Newer titles had a huge jump in requirements pretty much forcing me to go low settings at 1080p or even 720p, also recent lack of SLI support in some games made it even worse. To be fair, the 670s had a really long life but for the last couple years the 2GB limit on the VRAM was a huge bottleneck.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2017)

accel world vs sao


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 8, 2017)

snes classic


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2017)

A few dozen square feet of children's books for my kid   



 

23 in total. The top left one is a box with ten books inside.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 8, 2017)

Xbox One X


----------



## P3Temp (Nov 9, 2017)

Recently I got really lucky and managed to get my hands on 2 Original XBOX for 10$ both. One was softmodded and the other had a modchip. HDD upgraded and in great shape. Only drawback is that I have only one controller but will hunt for another one.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 10, 2017)

$6.49


----------



## Patxinco (Nov 10, 2017)

Just arrived today


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 11, 2017)

Since me old lappy died and I ordered a replacement lappy, I also ordered this for it.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Since me old lappy died and I ordered a replacement lappy, I also ordered this for it.


Thats a nice skin


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 11, 2017)

I can see people having a cutout for the manufacturer logo if they were one of those tasteless tarts that buy apple or alienware but why a cutout for HP?


----------



## Shadowfied (Nov 11, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I can see people having a cutout for the manufacturer logo if they were one of those tasteless tarts that buy apple or alienware but why a cutout for HP?


Well, HP are very generous and nice with the amount of bloatware. Very kind. Gotta show some appreciation.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 11, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I can see people having a cutout for the manufacturer logo if they were one of those tasteless tarts that buy apple or alienware but why a cutout for HP?



Cause applying a decal on a lappy with a raised manufacturer logo leaves ugly bumps.
Hence I had to cut out the logo.

Besides, the lappy is the same one I've had for 10 years (don't have the money to upgrade neither do I have the time to reinstall and reconfigure everything)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I can see people having a cutout for the manufacturer logo if they were one of those tasteless tarts that buy apple or alienware but why a cutout for HP?


At least it's not Acer.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 11, 2017)

Recently picked up a copy of Super Metroid, I plan on doing a full playthough but only after 100% completing Mario Odyssey. It may take me awhile to get around to playing it


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 13, 2017)

My very first purchase on the Japanese PSN Store for 10 years.



Spoiler


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> At least it's not Acer.


Acer is better than Toshiba when it comes to laptops


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Navonod (Nov 14, 2017)

I bought the New Pokeball 2DS xl today. Waiting on Ace3DS X to come in the mail so I can put cfw on it.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 14, 2017)

Got Rocket League for Switch


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 14, 2017)

I got the psp adapter a lil while back, Shipping took forever.
I got Nintendo land for free from a friend, Shout out to him


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 14, 2017)

Xbox one elite controller and scuf paddle set.


----------



## Shadowfied (Nov 15, 2017)

My second SD2Vita just arrived


And my fifth and last PS3 arrived










Props to seller for such a great unboxing experience even though it was used! It also included a 600 gig HDD and a controller in great condition.

Now I have one of every model  And a Super Slim prepared for hax


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2017)

bought a cech2xxx ps3.
Inazuma eleven 1 for ds.
Inazuma eleven 2 blizzard, also ds.
Inazuma eleven 3 lightning bolt 3ds.
Inazuma eleven go shadow 3ds.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 16, 2017)

bought another 8GB kit of ddr4 ram for quad channel


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2017)

Recently bought this, the idea of a comparable Skyrim port on the go is quite appealing  







Now I wait till Friday


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 16, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Recently bought this, the idea of a comparable Skyrim port on the go is quite appealing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too! Can’t wait.


----------



## Todderbert (Nov 16, 2017)

Random games to add to the 3DS collection.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 16, 2017)

I got my Switch! And Mario Odyssey! Awww yiss!!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I got my Switch! And Mario Odyssey! Awww yiss!!




Get s screen protector if you wish to use the dock alot.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2017)

mech said:


> Get s screen protector if you wish to use the dock alot.



Get the one from AnFilm, it actually doesn't suck. 

https://smile.amazon.com/amFilm-Tem...pID=51U4W5JWUIL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 16, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Get the one from AnFilm, it actually doesn't suck.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/amFilm-Tem...pID=51U4W5JWUIL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


... And it's a two pack.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 16, 2017)

I got a thing!

I also got gifted a 360 by @al3x_10m 
And I got LA Noire for Xbone.
Been streaming it on Temp.


----------



## Shadowfied (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Ethevion (Nov 17, 2017)

I ordered a set of copic markers, just patiently waiting for them to arrive *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 17, 2017)

just bought Ultra moon! transferring my save from the leak now.


----------



## wafflestick (Nov 17, 2017)

hm I just bought a tri monitor stand for my Nvidia surround setup while I wait for dat tax return to get me a single ultra wide possibly the x34. It's pretty nice actually no g-sync but the monitors were free


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 17, 2017)

Got a new music player


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2017)

us/um dual fan edition


----------



## Shadowfied (Nov 17, 2017)

Just a reminder people, if you don't post a picture, you didnt actually buy it B^)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 18, 2017)

Yay!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Memoir said:


> View attachment 106272
> 
> Yay!


What took u so damn long son?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 18, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> What took u so damn long son?


Its my second one. I made a mistake the first time. D:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Its my second one. I made a mistake the first time. D:


Mistake of what?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 18, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> Mistake of what?


Getting rid of it.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 18, 2017)

A dandy scarf.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Getting rid of it.


LOL idiot


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> LOL idiot


Before you jump on conclusions so quickly, maybe he had a reason to.


----------



## CyberTails (Nov 18, 2017)

A Bottle of Diet Pepsi, but last week I got 2 Used Amiibo of Tom Nook and Mabel


----------



## Gyrobax (Nov 18, 2017)

Recently got an OG DS, a GBA, and a GBC.
Along with Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga and Pokemon Gold


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 18, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> LOL idiot



Yup. Well aware of that.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 18, 2017)

Duo8 said:


> Got a new music player


whuch music player is that


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 18, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> whuch music player is that


What is it?


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 18, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> whuch music player is that


Cayin N3


----------



## DZekrom (Nov 19, 2017)

Just some cheap games to pass time.


----------



## Cenvo (Nov 19, 2017)

I recently bought 9 litres of milk, a package of cookies and some milk chocolate, used up half of the milk in 2 days. ^^
Before that I bought a gamecube controller adapter for my switch so I can enjoy mario kart with the gamecube controllers.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 19, 2017)

Ultra Sun/Moon steelbook...from Ebay. I had to cancel my Amazon pre-order, and went on eBay for this since it is Amazon exclusive and only resellers would have it. So I did, but eBay info was off because it said the seller would ship same day, and I ordered on Thursday. The estimated delivery date was November 17-21, and no other seller had such a good range, I anticipated delivery on Friday. Add on the distance, he is in New Jersey, I'm in Pennsylvania. Not only did it not ship on Thursday, but after contacting the seller twice (for some reason he didn't respond by e-mail and tried calling my fucking house phone, which I forgot I put in as contact info on eBay, I can't even find how to remove that, shows how much I use that site), the thing finally shipped today, so it should come on Monday. I hope I never have to shop on eBay again, that situation is just weird and aggravating. I wanted the steelbook, I'm picky like that, I got the SM one, I figured I should get the USUM one.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## tunip3 (Nov 20, 2017)

Y


GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 106459
> View attachment 106460
> View attachment 106461
> View attachment 106462


You are rich boy you go to a private school and you can buy all this expensive stuff


----------



## astrangeone (Nov 20, 2017)

A bag of Starbuck's 2017 Christmas Blend, coarse ground.

It is simply delicious cold brewed.  No acid at all, and really tastes "like Christmas".


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 20, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> Y
> 
> You are rich boy you go to a private school and you can buy all this expensive stuff


I do go to private school.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 20, 2017)

500 dollars for a basic belt my leather working mates would do as a training exercise for the new hires? They did not even punch the holes well.

Wish I could pull off cons at that level.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 20, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> 500 dollars for a basic belt my leather working mates would do as a training exercise for the new hires? They did not even punch the holes well.
> 
> Wish I could pull off cons at that level.


what


----------



## Shadowfied (Nov 20, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> 500 dollars for a basic belt my leather working mates would do as a training exercise for the new hires? They did not even punch the holes well.
> 
> Wish I could pull off cons at that level.


I wish I could do something more than liking this post. I'd give gold if it was Reddit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 20, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> what


One of the previous posters appears to have dropped the better part of 500 dollars on a belt. Is it some fancy belt with back supports, holders, rated for climbing or anything like that? Seemingly not. Just a basic belt from a fashion house.

To make matters worse the quality of the things done on it are quite literally what my friends that do leather work for a living would use as a training exercise for the new trainees, give or take the middling/higher quality leather being used for that one. Also looking at the holes punched they were not done especially well, and now that I take a closer look I am not sure if it was a roller or press used for the pattern but it has seen better days. The only thing more basic in terms of techniques for leather work is probably a key fob.

For what a proper leather worker can do have a look at some stuff on
https://www.youtube.com/user/satansbarber/videos

If it is what floats that poster's boat then so be it but it seems like a con to me.


----------



## Todderbert (Nov 20, 2017)

Gyrobax said:


> Recently got an OG DS, a GBA, and a GBC.
> Along with Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga and Pokemon Gold



I'm a sucker for the OG DS systems.  Have a few dozen I think.  I've been playing the remake of MLSS for the 3DS and its fun.  

Just picked up a Silver Pocket.  When they are near mint to mint, I like to buy em. Silver is one of my favorites, actually like the first version pocket with the chrome sides on the screen protector.  Who needs an led staring at them anyway.


----------



## astrangeone (Nov 21, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> 500 dollars for a basic belt my leather working mates would do as a training exercise for the new hires? They did not even punch the holes well.
> 
> Wish I could pull off cons at that level.



I'm trying to learn basic leatherwork, and it's so hard.  There's a local shop that sells leatherworking stuff, and I want to make a belt....


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 21, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Todderbert (Nov 21, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 106549
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


The makings of a Macro GBA?


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 21, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> The makings of a Macro GBA?


Yeah, Its for a present, I plan to add the Screen switch.


----------



## danwellby (Nov 21, 2017)

Purchased this small pro duo as a slot cover/key storage device 



Spoiler: Large image


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 21, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> I'm a sucker for the OG DS systems.  Have a few dozen I think.  I've been playing the remake of MLSS for the 3DS and its fun.
> 
> Just picked up a Silver Pocket.  When they are near mint to mint, I like to buy em. Silver is one of my favorites, actually like the first version pocket with the chrome sides on the screen protector.  Who needs an led staring at them anyway.
> 
> *snip*



Oi!
That's the same I got you thief.
Mine also is near mint condition!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 22, 2017)

Bought earlier this week the walking dead a new frontier for $10 sealed and bought my first tarantula.

The tarantula is a Honduran curly hair. It  was $25 for a quarter sized sling (spiderling). Getting it Saturday.
It takes about 4 to 5 years to get to full size.


Spoiler









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowfied (Nov 22, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Bought earlier this week the walking dead a new frontier for $10 sealed and bought my first tarantula.
> 
> The tarantula is a Honduran curly hair. It  was $25 for a quarter sized sling (spiderling). Getting it Saturday.
> It takes about 4 to 5 years to get to full size.
> ...


Why would you want a tarantula NotLikeThis


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 22, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Why would you want a tarantula NotLikeThis


I've wanted one since I was a kid. It was cheap so I got one. Plus I rather get an animal as a baby and rise them up and at least like this I know it's age. 

It's not like it takes up a lot of space and I have the feeder insects for it cause of my leopard geckos.

And honestly I would rather get a emperor scorpion because it's basically a tank but it's illegal to own them where I live. And when it comes to animals I do everything legal.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatal


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 22, 2017)

Skyrim on the switch.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 22, 2017)

mech said:


> Skyrim on the switch.



Excellent choice  


Just bought Yooka Laylee and Splinter Cell Chaos Theory on Steam, pretty cheap too


----------



## Futurdreamz (Nov 23, 2017)

I had to get a new motherboard for the new computer I literally got only a week ago https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/Futurdreamz/saved/Tkrm8d


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 23, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> I had to get a new motherboard for the new computer I literally got only a week ago https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/Futurdreamz/saved/Tkrm8d



What happened to the other one? I hope you sent an RMA or got a refund?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Nov 23, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> What happened to the other one? I hope you sent an RMA or got a refund?


Not sure, I think it got shorted out by a loose cable. I sent it back to Newegg for a refund. And I bought the NEW motherboard from Newegg because they are the only one that carries it or anything close without costing a lot more.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 23, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Not sure, I think it got shorted out by a loose cable. I sent it back to Newegg for a refund. And I bought the NEW motherboard from Newegg because they are the only one that carries it or anything close without costing a lot more.



Ah yes, I had a similar experience with a motherboard back in 2008. I ordered one from New Egg, it was a generic Intel motherboard (I forgot the manufacturer), and the LAN port and WiFi module were shot. Couldn't install drivers, nothing worked. Had to RMA it for a new one.  

That being said, I bought Yooka Laylee and Splinter Cell Chaos Theory on Steam for 25 dollars total


----------



## iAqua (Nov 23, 2017)

haHAA CLAP

*ASUS PG248Q MONITOR*


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 23, 2017)

Bought a galaxy s7. It should come next week.

Also bought a silver ps4 Controller on amazon for $45.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2017)

Following my questioning of the belt a previous poster purchased I must confess I made an impractical clothing purchase of my own

Found a fancy material pirate/tricorn hat at a car boot sale for a whole £1




 

In related news I may one day clean my bench but not today.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Todderbert (Nov 24, 2017)

Its not a Switch, but its works great for a door stop.


----------



## Cosmic_Link (Nov 24, 2017)

Joe88 said:


>



Got one of these back in September. Really pleased with it.  I hope you enjoy as much as I did. Just in time for Fallout and Doom too. 



Todderbert said:


> Its not a Switch, but its works great for a door stop.


 My friend has managed to snag one of these for me today. Looking forward to adding this to my ever growing collection.


----------



## migles (Nov 24, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Its not a Switch, but its works great for a door stop.


it's not a N2dsXL either


----------



## THYPLEX (Nov 24, 2017)

Recently i changed my Wii u with a ps3 slim with 4.82 , which i can't surely hack :'(


----------



## Todderbert (Nov 24, 2017)

migles said:


> it's not a N2dsXL either


If Nintendo made a Zelda 2DSXL Edition I would be buying today...they made a pokeball edition instead.


----------



## randy5061 (Nov 24, 2017)

got a new Rx 580
and power supply


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Nov 24, 2017)

THYPLEX said:


> Recently i changed my Wii u with a ps3 slim with 4.82 , which i can't surely hack :'(


i think now you can if it originally came with the ofw of 3.56 and under.

check the thread of ps3xploit in the ps3 hack/homebrew section.

to stay on topic , i ordered a Sandisk mSD 200gb for my switch / and bought a ps plus 1y sub.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 24, 2017)

Evil within 2 + last chance dlc pack. Can't say no at £15, once again 3rd party sites with the good discounts, while steam sale is awful again.


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 24, 2017)

2 aimtrack guns for PC/PS2/PS3


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 25, 2017)

Ugh, 4 hour wait on the line at Frys just for a steam card. It would have been easier if we went to Gamestop at the mall but nope, my opinion got denied.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2017)

I bought A Hat in Time yesterday, for no reason at all. Might play it sometime.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 25, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I bought A Hat in Time yesterday, for no reason at all. Might play it sometime.



Finally bought Yooka Laylee and Splinter Cell Chaos Theory dirt cheap on Steam myself


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 25, 2017)

I bought an Amazon Tablet. I used to have an older model which was really good for movies and viewing books. To bad it said it was delivered yet nowhere to be seen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 25, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> I bought an Amazon Tablet. I used to have an older model which was really good for movies and viewing books. To bad it said it was delivered yet nowhere to be seen.



I would definitely contact customer support


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 25, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I would definitely contact customer support


Yeah I'm not going to be losing out on that.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 25, 2017)

cod ww2 on xbox one.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> Following my questioning of the belt a previous poster purchased I must confess I made an impractical clothing purchase of my own
> 
> Found a fancy material pirate/tricorn hat at a car boot sale for a whole £1
> 
> ...



Printing money? looks like a wet 20 drying in the vice lololol


----------



## Patxinco (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, Big N, i'm in too


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Nov 26, 2017)

2 packs of Reese's pieces, it's just so good. <3


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 26, 2017)

Parcel from Japan came this morning and it was quick (shipped on Thursday)



Spoiler

















US LE box used for comparison.




And since my dad ate all of the chocolates...






Not going to eat them much, but will save them up for Christmas. My feet are still sore as hell from today's outing


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 26, 2017)

just bought the everdrive gba x5 to replace my ezflashIII 4gb. i cant wait


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 26, 2017)

I got the new sunset orange dualshock 4.






Don't really need it, but love the colour.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 27, 2017)

Managed to win an auction for a Phatty BC PS3 for $40, so I can enjoy PS3 CFW for the first time in yeeeeeears.


----------



## NeonEmerald (Nov 27, 2017)

Persona 5 digital through Amazon. $21 with my $10 code seemed to good to pass up.

EDIT: PS4 I should add.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 27, 2017)

Bought the original everdrive gb also.  The x series wasn’t that appealing to me. Couldn’t beat $40.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 27, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Managed to win an auction for a Phatty BC PS3 for $40, so I can enjoy PS3 CFW for the first time in yeeeeeears.


Annnnd won a good condition Game Gear with case and Sonic 2 as well, only $21


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Nov 28, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/S90ax7v.jpg

This turkey!!! Plus all kinds of thankful things


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 29, 2017)

usb 3.0 to 2.0 header adapter
one of those oil and water desk toys
and a dash button (was free and I got $5 amazon credit just for pushing the button)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 29, 2017)

Bought a silver ps4 controller on Amazon. Ordered FF complete edition and ark survival evolved ps4.

Also got my tarantula sling 


Spoiler



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 29, 2017)

One of my blackfriday items just showed up. I am looking forward to it, seeing that I never played it while on the ps2.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 30, 2017)

I got THomas was alone(for my sister) for two dollars, along with Nuclear throne(for me) for two dollars. and then lego star wars for my siblings.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 30, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> One of the previous posters appears to have dropped the better part of 500 dollars on a belt. Is it some fancy belt with back supports, holders, rated for climbing or anything like that? Seemingly not. Just a basic belt from a fashion house.
> 
> To make matters worse the quality of the things done on it are quite literally what my friends that do leather work for a living would use as a training exercise for the new trainees, give or take the middling/higher quality leather being used for that one. Also looking at the holes punched they were not done especially well, and now that I take a closer look I am not sure if it was a roller or press used for the pattern but it has seen better days. The only thing more basic in terms of techniques for leather work is probably a key fob.
> 
> ...


Well to be fair, I only purchased it because it's Gucci. You seem not to know what being a hypebeast is.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 30, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Well to be fair, I only purchased it because it's Gucci. You seem not to know what being a hypebeast is.


I am glad you did not purchase it for its practical aspects nor the build quality.

I do know what a hypebeast is, however my kind tops out at superbeast


----------



## astrangeone (Nov 30, 2017)

Picked up a Flirc case for my new Raspberry Pi 3 (it is a giant heatsink as a case).

Picked up a bottle of smoked paprika for making pulled pork.  (I couldn't find it locally, and the huge bottle was $18, couldn't pass it up.)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 30, 2017)

Got my phone in the mail on Sunday. It was a galaxy s7. Ordered a otter box defender case and a tempered glass screen protector for it on Amazon. And Amazon fucked up on my order. It was supposed to ship on Tuesday and i was supposed to get it on Wednesday but they fucked up and I'm supposed to get it today but they shipped it to late so I'm getting it tomorrow.

Also bought a pair of turtle beach Stealth 600. Also bought Final Fantasy 14 online complete and Ark survival evolved both for ps4 and everything was from Amazon. 

Still haven't got any of my Amazon orders and there all supposed to be here today 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Nov 30, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 106459
> View attachment 106460
> View attachment 106461
> View attachment 106462


You should have gotten some aces instead. You would have gotten way more clout.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 30, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Well to be fair, I only purchased it because it's Gucci. You seem not to know what being a hypebeast is.



Looks up this "hypebeast" you kids are talking about. *regrets it immediately*


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Nov 30, 2017)

CallmeBerto said:


> Looks up this "hypebeast" you kids are talking about. *regrets it immediately*


 this is what all hypebeast should watch. It's a parody video btw


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 1, 2017)

128GB msd card for my phone


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 1, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> I got the new sunset orange dualshock 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of those colours are amazing. I love the red, blue and that orange one.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 1, 2017)

My Turtle Beach stealth 600 PS4 game today but they were supposed to come yesterday so I got another month of prime free. My OtterBox case and my screen protector came for my Galaxy S7.

Going to a electronics hobby shop tomorrow to pick up some things to add some sound reactive LEDS to my game boy. Hopefully they have what I need.

Edit: did not go to the electronics hobby shop but I did but a Game Gear in great condition with the power pack and 2 games for $40 at my local retro/pawn shop.

Also Amazon screwed up on some of my orders this week, like my headphones and my phone case. Because they kept screwing up on a bunch of my orders, I have prime free until March 2018 and they gave me $10 credit for more screw ups they had, like 2 orders stuck on shipping now for 3 days(my ps4 games) plus they upgraded those orders to free 1 day shipping, So I'll get them Monday.

So so far they screwed up 4 orders this week.



Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 3, 2017)

Won an auction for this super futuristic Toshiba laptop!

What are the specs you ask? Let me blow you away with them.
Featuring a massive 12.1 TFT 800x600 active matrix screen, powered by an amazing ATI Rage LT Pro with 4MB of dedicated video memory for an amazing 16million colors! 
The insanely fast AMD K6-2, running at an astounding 475mhz! 
64MB of PC100 RAM!
_4.3 Billion byte HDD!!!_
A 24x CD ROM drive for high speed data transfers!
A 3.5" floppy disk drive for all your storage needs! 
A V.90/56kflex modem, built right in for all your communication needs!
And the absolute cutting edge in OS technologies, Windows 98 Second Edition!

How much did I pay for this amazing beast of a PC you ask? Surely this must have cost at least $1999! 

$15. I paid $15 for this.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Won an auction for this super futuristic Toshiba laptop!
> 
> What are the specs you ask? Let me blow you away with them.
> Featuring a massive 12.1 TFT 800x600 active matrix screen, powered by an amazing ATI Rage LT Pro with 4MB of dedicated video memory for an amazing 16million colors!
> ...


That's pretty cool. I'd get one of these old mchines sometime for retro PC gaming


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> That's pretty cool. I'd get one of these old mchines sometime for retro PC gaming


I saw it with no bids at all and ending in like an hour and I figured I'd do just that. Gotta find a charger for it and see if it actually works, and I imagine the HDD and battery might need to be replaced, but I wanna use it for old DOS games and such whenever I'm in the mood for retro things. 

I might try and get one of those CF to IDE adapters to replace the HDD, and I'm hoping the CD-ROM drive is working as well or I might need to get a USB 3.5" reader and some blank floppies, but otherwise it should make for a nice dedicated DOS laptop


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 3, 2017)

a few thing that were on sale
and a tripod adapter for binoculars


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 3, 2017)

pics when they turn up.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Dec 3, 2017)

Nintendo Switch (grey one) Zelda BotW and XBC2


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 4, 2017)

Ordered some 3.5" floppies and a USB floppy disk reader, for my amazing futuristic laptop.


----------



## ladypoodle (Dec 5, 2017)

Bought this on Yahoo Auction Japan


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 5, 2017)

Gotten a desktop + scanner/printer + Videopac G7000 for free.

Desktop is nothing special, old C2D 2.3 GHz.
Scanner/printer is a Canon Pixma.
Videopac however came with a couple of games and is in generally good condition!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 7, 2017)

Bought 3 game gear games at a local retro game store. The games I bought where Spider-Man: Return of the Sinister Six, Dracula (thought it was a different game) and Jurassic park.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 7, 2017)

replacement analog sticks for my vita slim


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 7, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Gotten a desktop + scanner/printer + Videopac G7000 for free.
> 
> Desktop is nothing special, old C2D 2.3 GHz.
> Scanner/printer is a Canon Pixma.
> Videopac however came with a couple of games and is in generally good condition!



I have one of those and a ton of games but here they are called Odyssey 2 and they where reasonably cool I guess lol (I got a lot of entertainment back in the early 80's with mine.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 9, 2017)

Ahw yeh, 3 days before release!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 12, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Won an auction for this super futuristic Toshiba laptop!
> 
> What are the specs you ask? Let me blow you away with them.
> Featuring a massive 12.1 TFT 800x600 active matrix screen, powered by an amazing ATI Rage LT Pro with 4MB of dedicated video memory for an amazing 16million colors!
> ...


Got the Satellite, and it works!...kinda. The battery, floppy drive, and CD drive are all bust. Unfortunately, replacement batteries and CD drives for this thing are hella expensive, so no replacement on those, but I found a replacement floppy drive for it for $8 which I just bought. Otherwise, works quite well, or as well as could be expected for a ~17-18-ish year old laptop. Had Windows 98 on it, lots of financial and school stuffs on it. Tried to install DOS 6.22, but the install failed after 12% and the floppy drive stopped reading all floppies so now it's just kinda a paper weight until the new drive gets delivered  Have to see if I can get a wifi PC card, or perhaps just an ethernet card for "just in case" stuff, but for now I'm pretty satisfied with this! Quite frankly I'm floored that the HDD still works after all this time, and no errors were reported when I ran Scan Disk on it and did a surface scan.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 12, 2017)

PUBG.

Its so potatoe on consoles it hurts.


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Dec 13, 2017)

Nothing cause i have no money


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 13, 2017)

I bought a Dell Visor _just _before they went out of stock. I saw it go out of stock temporarily so I was not taking any chances this sale. https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/sto...0=devices&icid=VRMR_Cat_Nav_4-VRHeadsets-MSCA


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 13, 2017)

I went for the Switch collection, although I have them on 3DS.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 13, 2017)

got a bunch of air fryers on sale


----------



## THYPLEX (Dec 13, 2017)

An Xbox 360 with fallout 3 GOTY  , because the ps3 version sucks


----------



## Lmaokernel (Dec 13, 2017)

I got an HTC vive. Just in time for fallout vr

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 13, 2017)

I wanna be the very best..


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 13, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> I wanna be the very best..
> View attachment 108268 View attachment 108269



Fucking amazing!

I've got a stack of pokerchips.
Barely use it tho.


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 13, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Fucking amazing!
> 
> I've got a stack of pokerchips.
> Barely use it tho.


I've seen those


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> I wanna be the very best..
> View attachment 108268 View attachment 108269


Lmao you really didn't steal your name.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 13, 2017)

recently got a 2nd dreamcast, another Wii U, finished up my amiibo collection (only 1 remains - skyward sword link), couple switch games - snipperclips plus for the kids, BotW for me. got my phat ps3 running after i dropped it and the PSU ripped off the mobo (thankfully the contacts still retained some metal!) 4.82 noBD cfw now 

got a double set of rocko's modern life hat + shirt, 2 new japanese baseball team hats (bluewave and swallows)

best of all - got a NES and Zelda II Kreygasm LUL

prob more stuff but i forget what i pick up anymore!


----------



## migles (Dec 13, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> got a bunch of air fryers on sale



why that many?
wasn't 1 enough?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 13, 2017)

Xenoblade Chronicles 2


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 13, 2017)

migles said:


> why that many?
> wasn't 1 enough?


at $35 each, why not?


----------



## mgrev (Dec 13, 2017)

good stuff. overclocked to 1440mhz just fine
EDIT: I can push it to 1460, but it gets a little too hot for my liking.


----------



## Lumince (Dec 13, 2017)

mgrev said:


> good stuff. overclocked to 1440mhz just fine
> EDIT: I can push it to 1460, but it gets a little too hot for my liking.


How's the performance with it? What resolution are you playing on? I have a 390x Tri-X Nitro and I've been wanting to upgrade xD


----------



## TheJeweler (Dec 13, 2017)

I got a Snes mini at walmart for $80


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 13, 2017)

Biff627 said:


> How's the performance with it? What resolution are you playing on? I have a 390x Tri-X Nitro and I've been wanting to upgrade xD



Theres is not really any different between the 2 cards in the performance department


----------



## mgrev (Dec 13, 2017)

Biff627 said:


> How's the performance with it? What resolution are you playing on? I have a 390x Tri-X Nitro and I've been wanting to upgrade xD


still on a 1080p 144hz lol (ASUS VG248QE if you want to know). I used to have an rx 460 2gb. (the xfx single fan model). I really love the performance. I don't even have to overclock it, but hey, it's free (real estate) performance. However i had to limit fps with rivatuner for fallout 4 lol. But yeah. it tears through any game at 1080p. Constant 60 or higher fps in pretty much anything.PUBG medium runs like a dream. I haven't tester any higher presets, cause i'm a whore for framerates. I don't think there is any game you can't run. Wii u e
mulation is great from what i've tried (except for mk8 due to a driver bug). if you play warframe, i get around 150 fps maxed in plains of eidolon. It was a huge upgrade for me, but likely not so huge for you. 
Also doom is fucking sick using vulkan. Nightmare settings - 100+ fps at all times


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 14, 2017)

Wool socks, God I've been missing out all these years. So damn warm!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2017)

Just bought Jazz Jackrabbit and Sam & Max: Hit the Road on GOG, man, I'm surprised they finally obtained the rights to sell those games  $11 for both


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 16, 2017)

Grabbed a wireless G PC Card for my 1625CDT, to make grabbing small stuff infinitely easier. Now I'll be able to just FTP stuff over, instead of having to keep swapping back and forth with a USB drive. 

Can't believe I found a NIB one that also works with Windows 98se, picked it up for $1 + shipping


----------



## Depravo (Dec 16, 2017)

Christmas is coming.







Also got this as a gift for somebody else. It had better be as much fun as Hwil Hweaton claims.


----------



## ars25 (Dec 17, 2017)

Just Got a new shelf so that's pretty exiting


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 17, 2017)

ars25 said:


> Just Got a new shelf so that's pretty exiting



The other image is broken, might want to fix that lol


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 17, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The other image is broken, might want to fix that lol


Both link to the same image. Nothing you could miss


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 17, 2017)

can I post what I'm gonna buy?


----------



## x65943 (Dec 17, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> can I post what I'm gonna buy?


I mean - I would say that's against the spirit of the thread - why not post it after you get it?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 17, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I mean - I would say that's against the spirit of the thread - why not post it after you get it?


ok


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 17, 2017)

my favourite french sponge cakes and some low fat milk and some diet cereal XD 

and my orders are on the way, 200gb mSD for me switch.

a Kirby tee an Overwatch poster, and a Nexus 6p case.


----------



## Flame (Dec 18, 2017)

Christmas came early for me.


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 18, 2017)

A new LG monitor to replace the one that crapped out on me. The backlight crapped out on the old one so i bought a new 24 inch monitor to replace it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 18, 2017)

Flame said:


> Christmas came early for me.


Is that like most times things came early and what could have been theoretically pleasurable needed to go back and get some game(s)?


----------



## Flame (Dec 18, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that like most times things came early and what could have been theoretically pleasurable needed to go back and get some game(s)?


I did... Zelda. But that shows the society we live in. My first thought was to show my new switch off.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 18, 2017)

Got a early Christmas gift. Was given a $150 vanilla MasterCard. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## teamlocust (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi there,
Bought a ton of things recently:
1] note 8 deep sea blue 128 gb
2] Star wars edition one plus 5T
3] PSP carnival blue
4] PSP carnival red
5] Xbox one X
6] Ps4 pro
7] 3ds xl pikachu edition
8] Nintendo switch mario odyssey bundle
9] PSvita aqua blue
10] PSvita neon orange

iF anyone's interested can watch the unboxing of some of the above on my youtube channel.


----------



## Flame (Dec 19, 2017)

teamlocust said:


> Hi there,
> Bought a ton of things recently:
> 1] note 8 deep sea blue 128 gb
> 2] Star wars edition one plus 5T
> ...




how much did you win in the lottery?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 20, 2017)

Got my studio2 wireless. I was given a broken pair that I couldn’t fix. They fit hella good and the one earpiece sounded great. I couldn’t beat the price. Best Buy killed it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 21, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Won an auction for this super futuristic Toshiba laptop!
> 
> What are the specs you ask? Let me blow you away with them.
> Featuring a massive 12.1 TFT 800x600 active matrix screen, powered by an amazing ATI Rage LT Pro with 4MB of dedicated video memory for an amazing 16million colors!
> ...


I have made a new purchase in the same vein as this. What could possibly be better than this particular Toshiba Satellite 1625CDT?

Why, the Toshiba Satellite T1910CS! And just what are the specs on this one, oh glorious leader Tom Bombadildo?
An Intel 80486SX running at 33mhz!
4MB of RAM, expandable to 20MB!
200MB HDD for all those great pornos programs and games! 
3.5" Floppy drive
A Dynamic-STN Dual Scan Color LCD, running at a resolution of 640x480!
And, of course, the amazing trackball mouse attachment

Always wanted a 486 PC to mess around with, and would you look at that, another fell into my lap for real cheap. $50 shipped, all said and done.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2017)

$50 is cheap for a 486? A 30MHz SX at that?

*adds old computers to time travel shopping list*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 21, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> $50 is cheap for a 486? A 30MHz SX at that?
> 
> *adds old computers to time travel shopping list*


With the whole stupid "vintage is cool!" phase that everyone's been going through the past few years, yes, for a laptop like this it's quite cheap. People on ebay are selling this same model laptop for like $200, if it includes a charger and everything.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 21, 2017)

Ice kirby. Paid today, won't get it till after Christmas though .


----------



## Flame (Dec 21, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> $50 is cheap for a 486? A 30MHz SX at that?
> 
> *adds old computers to time travel shopping list*



if you travel to the past, are they not just computers?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 21, 2017)

Got a new headset


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 21, 2017)

Bought a nintendo switch with the neon joycons and a glass screen protector on Amazon. It's coming Saturday.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 21, 2017)

Flame said:


> if you travel to the past, are they not just computers?


Not until you get there, and only until you leave.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 22, 2017)

Steam sales got me


----------



## Cosmic_Link (Dec 22, 2017)

teamlocust said:


> Hi there,
> Bought a ton of things recently:
> 1] note 8 deep sea blue 128 gb
> 2] Star wars edition one plus 5T
> ...




Where did you purchase your Oneplus 5t from? Really want one, but didn't want to be subject to lining eBay scampers pockets...  Was hoping Amazon India would ship to UK! XD


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2017)

Flame said:


> if you travel to the past, are they not just computers?


I was thinking more the p1/p2 days where 486s were given away to be used as doorstops. Indeed I had a few for an alarm clock stand at various points.


----------



## Flame (Dec 22, 2017)

so got my everdrive GBA ...  where art thou @migles ?


----------



## BvanBart (Dec 22, 2017)

A Stargate 3DS... and it is aweful! (read my review here)


----------



## migles (Dec 22, 2017)

Flame said:


> so got my everdrive GBA ...  where art thou @migles ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 109049


Fuck you, come on, how did you get it shipped much later and it arrived before, mine, and come on, Ukraine is almost europe
I hope you bend it


----------



## Flame (Dec 22, 2017)

migles said:


> Fuck you, come on, how did you get it shipped much later and it arrived before, mine, and come on, Ukraine is almost europe
> I hope you bend it



you know when i first picked it up i thought this is built really nice and it wouldnt "bend" so easily....


----------



## 330 (Dec 22, 2017)

Bought a few things last minute for the Christmas presents:

- PS4 Pro + VR + another controller + PS plus for a year + 100 € in gift cards for the store
- Nintendo Switch + another Joycon + 100 € in gift cards for the store
- Wacom Cintiq 13HD
- Oneplus 5T + Sony bt headphones + 50 € gift card for the store
- Surface Pro + cover (that's a gift for myself!)
- 50 € Amazon gift card (for the courier that helped me get all this stuff into my house)


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2017)

Bought Tales of Symphonia for 5 bucks on PC, no way would I pay full price. What's nice is the Denuvo has been patched out seemingly, but with a few mods (proper cel shading outlines, stable framerate stutter fixes, and replacing the soundtrack with the TOS2 soundtrack) makes it a better experience than the vanilla PC version


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 22, 2017)

mech said:


>



before anyone asks, i bought the 2 older versions on the left because 8bitdo have been told by nintendo to stop selling them and i wanted to grab 2 while they were still for available.


----------



## wafflestick (Dec 22, 2017)

welp better be worth it


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 22, 2017)

mech said:


> before anyone asks, i bought the 2 older versions on the left because 8bitdo have been told by nintendo to stop selling them and i wanted to grab 2 while they were still for available.


They're still for sale though?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2017)

Memoir said:


> They're still for sale though?



When was this embargo announced? I never saw anything about it on any new outlets. A dick move from Nintendo.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 22, 2017)

Memoir said:


> They're still for sale though?



No longer on 8bitdo's website if you look under products it states Discontinued, whens stocks gone its gone.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2017)

mech said:


> No longer on 8bitdo's website if you look under products it states Discontinued, whens stocks gone its gone.



I saw them on Amazon however.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 22, 2017)

mech said:


> No longer on 8bitdo's website if you look under products it states Discontinued, whens stocks gone its gone.


Yeah, because they have the pro variants. Oo


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 22, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I saw them on Amazon however.



Was only giving a heads up, act on it or not lol.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> Yeah, because they have the pro variants. Oo



this has taken over their sfc30 https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B074HBQ78V/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 notice how it looks different, start and select buttons have changed too.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 22, 2017)

mech said:


> Was only giving a heads up, act on it or not lol.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


For the SNES/SFC classic... I'm not sure why the subtle changes, but I doubt Nintendo has anything to do with it..


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 22, 2017)

Memoir said:


> For the SNES/SFC classic... I'm not sure why the subtle changes, but I doubt Nintendo has anything to do with it..



Why not have both lines running at once? Either way its not being made any more so my point stands.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 22, 2017)

mech said:


> Why not have both lines running at once?


Because they have the Pro variants with the Joysticks now. Granted I don't know why they discontinued the regulars, that's MY guess. Nothing points to Nintendo.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 22, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Because they have the Pro variants with the Joysticks now. Granted I don't know why they discontinued the regulars, that's MY guess. Nothing points to Nintendo.



They changed the name from SNES30 to SN30 too.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 22, 2017)

mech said:


> They changed the name from SNES30 to SN30 too.


Now THAT makes sense. To some extent.


----------



## Xathya (Dec 23, 2017)

recently got the new candies for wekneds and christmas!!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Xathya (Dec 23, 2017)

nice pokans


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 24, 2017)

My switch came today but the Courier did not update the tracking number so it still says it will be delivered today.

Anyways bought Zelda breath of the wild carrying case and Zelda breath of the Wild for it.
Going to see if there's any games on sale on boxing day that I want for it


Spoiler















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Been playing with it for a while now and I still haven't taken the dock out of the box at all


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2017)

Got a nice haul this Christmas (like last year)  

New 1 TB HDD (bringing my HDDs to three)
Mystery Science Theater 3000: Volume XXXVIII
Official Nintendo Switch wheel for games like MK8 Deluxe
A Dunder Mifflin sweater from The Office 
Socks
And a AAA Car Emergency Kit

Yeah, despite being hit with a stomach virus, I had a good day


----------



## THYPLEX (Dec 26, 2017)

I've bought two things on the PlayStation store :
Fractured but-whole at a half of his price (70 euro) and rogue galaxy for 3 euro


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 26, 2017)

THYPLEX said:


> I've bought two things on the PlayStation store :
> Fractured but-whole at a half of his price (70 euro) and rogue galaxy for 3 euro


play rogue galaxy , it is soooo good.
i loved it back on ps2 , if you like dark cloud 2 , you will love RG.


----------



## THYPLEX (Dec 26, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> play rogue galaxy , it is soooo good.
> i loved it back on ps2 , if you like dark cloud 2 , you will love RG.


People said to me that it's kinda like the first xenoblade on Wii , if it is , i would be very pleased of that.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Dec 26, 2017)

I got 50 USD from my Mother so that was nice.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 26, 2017)

$8.99  RE switch case from fleabay ,almost bought from aliexpress but this one was not much more and shipped from CA


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 26, 2017)

Bought a 128gb micro sd for my switch at best buy. And on Amazon a 4tb portable hdd for my ps4

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 26, 2017)

weatMod said:


> $8.99  RE switch case from fleabay ,almost bought from aliexpress but this one was not much more and shipped from CA


How is the quality?
I kinda wanna get one but it's always hit or miss with cheap chinese rip fucks


----------



## weatMod (Dec 26, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> How is the quality?
> I kinda wanna get one but it's always hit or miss with cheap chinese rip fucks


doesn't seem too bad to me  , it is sort of  rigid seems like it is enough protection  looks great too

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 26, 2017)

weatMod said:


> doesn't seem too bad to me  , it is sort of  rigid seems like it is enough protection  looks great too
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Might pick one up. Love RE. Currently playing Revelations on the Switch as a matter of fact. Great game, nowhere near the first 3 though :{
Hoping we'll get the RE2 remaster on Switch!


----------



## weatMod (Dec 26, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Might pick one up. Love RE. Currently playing Revelations on the Switch as a matter of fact. Great game, nowhere near the first 3 though :{
> Hoping we'll get the RE2 remaster on Switch!


finished it on the 3ds not revisiting it  plus my switch is  virgin 2.3.0  and i'm not using it
just thought this was a good deal there was a plain black one on amazon for  $8 as BF lightning deal i almost pulled the trigger on but decided against it
 i  don't usually buy cases but i liked this one and   it was  almost as cheap as the lightning deal
i was also reluctant because of quality concerns but i figure they get all this shit from the same place so how different  can it be
the 1st ones i saw on ali had crappy pics too then i found another selle ron  ali and one on ebay with better pics so i went for it


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 27, 2017)

Fuck yeah!





Also got a 2 TB HDD for me Xbone.
500 GB internal to 2 TB internal yay.


----------



## Krikke (Dec 27, 2017)

PS 4 hype on my end ^^ gotta love dem holidays


----------



## weatMod (Dec 27, 2017)

just received my  one dorra  ten cent USB to  wii u game pad  charge cable from ali express, it  works


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 27, 2017)

Just got home from Gothenburg, watched The Last Jedi and visited the Science Fiction Book Store and got these awesome mugs


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 27, 2017)

getting jealous of @Tom Bombadildo ultra high end gaming rgb laptop's, I acquired one of my own


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 27, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> getting jealous of @Tom Bombadildo ultra high end gaming rgb laptop's, I acquired one of my own


Damn. How old is that?
I think I'd kill myself without a touchpad tbh. At least it's a ThinkPad so it'll run Linux like a dream


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 27, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> getting jealous of @Tom Bombadildo ultra high end gaming rgb laptop's, I acquired one of my own


Welcome to the master race  

Enjoy that trackpoint, they're great!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 27, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Damn. How old is that?
> I think I'd kill myself without a touchpad tbh. At least it's a ThinkPad so it'll run Linux like a dream


1995
http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:755CX


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 27, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> 1995
> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:755CX


Wow, so their design literally is stuck in the 90s. Damn. Looks no different than to what they put out these days.
As much as I like the ThinkPads and they work great, I think they are painfully ugly and bulky.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 28, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Wow, so their design literally is stuck in the 90s. Damn. Looks no different than to what they put out these days.
> As much as I like the ThinkPads and they work great, I think they are painfully ugly and bulky.


They even put out an anniversary edition recently 
https://www.anandtech.com/show/1190...dition-25-limited-edition-thinkpad-goes-retro


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 28, 2017)

copped me a Gucci hat esketitttt



Spoiler





 

 [\spoiler]


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 28, 2017)

Rasberry Pi 3 and I ordered a 128GB micro SDXC for it (brother got it for me for X mas)


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 28, 2017)

Christmas gifts + gave my Switch a translucent casing


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 28, 2017)

MasterJ360 said:


> Christmas gifts + gave my Switch a translucent casing



Broken image, please fix


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2017)

I mean, I already posted this in my status, but damn if I'm not happy that I picked this up.  Apologies for the shit camera quality:


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Broken image, please fix


fixed


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 28, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I mean, I already posted this in my status, but damn if I'm not happy that I picked this up.  Apologies for the shit camera quality:


Gen HD?


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Dec 28, 2017)

I recently purchased the full Zero Escape franchise on PS4, and am in the process of acquiring them for my DS/3DS.
I got VLR preowned but it didn't have the original cover art, so I'll probably buy it again.
I've ordered 999 from Amazon and that's now on the way.
Man, I love this series way too much.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 28, 2017)

Astro A50's gen3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 28, 2017)

Ordered a 128mb stick of SDRAM for my 1625CDT. Adding the wireless card in ended up taking more resources than expected, so I gotta pull it out () if I wanna throw on a game ._.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 28, 2017)

a free psu I got for review


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2017)

removed


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 29, 2017)

YAY!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 29, 2017)

quisseh said:


> EverDrive GBA X5
> 
> Works like a dream



Congratz


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 29, 2017)

Imported the red joy-cons from Japan, and THEY'RE SO SEXY


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> Imported the red joy-cons from Japan, and THEY'RE SO SEXY


WOW THAT FUCKING LOOKS SWEET AGINST THAT BLACK


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 31, 2017)

Bought 2 vodka drinks for me today. Preordered Secret of Mana for PS4 today and bought a 32gb Kingston  micro sd for my acekard 2i cause I needed the micro sd that was in it a while ago for my nephews 2ds. It originally had a 16gb but the 32gb was $15 and the 16GB were $12.

I ordered some tip31c transistors cause a friend wants me to add sound reactive LEDS to his Game boy DMG.


Spoiler


----------



## ars25 (Dec 31, 2017)

Got a pair of joy cons for 39.99 at a Goodwill I visit


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 31, 2017)

Bought red faction 2, Terraria and the ark season pass on the ps4 holiday sale.  I know that it's probably not worth the $42 for the ark season pass but I'm enjoying the game.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 1, 2018)

Just paid for the Radiant Historia Perfect Chronology launch edition on Amazon.

I missed it the first time around.  I won't do it again.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 1, 2018)

First purchase of the year after being so indecisive since the start of Steam Winter Sale


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 3, 2018)

Ice Kirby.











Now the long wait for Robobot Armour Kirby.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 3, 2018)

Ordered a couple IDE to SD card adapters, one for my 1625CDT and the other for my T1910CS.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 4, 2018)

astrangeone said:


> Just paid for the Radiant Historia Perfect Chronology launch edition on Amazon.
> 
> I missed it the first time around.  I won't do it again.


I said the same thing about the everdrive Gba x5. Bought it just this last Black Friday sale. Still waiting for it to show up.


----------



## Sathya (Jan 4, 2018)

I got this SHARP Radio, from my grandma.
and this radio was buy since 1990. wow so old! and this is from japan:



 
and with complete setting R/L speaker and treble + bass tuning. and also we can recording radio to cassete and play some music from cassete also:


 
and also DC support from battery:


 
and really made in japan:


 
and i love this radio very much!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 4, 2018)

Nice. Hack a line in for that, assuming the external mic stuff can't be used, and that will be really sweet.
For some ideas


----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 5, 2018)

Bought this yesterday before heading off to bed.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 5, 2018)

Switch.







I wasn't intending to get one yet, as it's pretty much just for Mario at the moment. But 20% off (ebay uk promotion) was just too good to pass.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 5, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Nice. Hack a line in for that, assuming the external mic stuff can't be used, and that will be really sweet.
> For some ideas



i was thinking the exact same thing , i have an old one too and it has no  line in and i want to  hook my bluetooth receiver to it
always wanted to  order an old bang and olfusen one too and add bluetooth
i think those mic jacks could be used  for line in but you have to spice it  to  2 jacks


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 6, 2018)

Bought some LightDims because, sadly, too many LEDs now days are way too bright.  The package came with extra stickers/blockers (yeah!) and a message from LightDims: "Included is a free gift as a thank you for ordering our invention. We are a small family owned business, just by wife, two daughters, and myself. The only way we can continue our business i[ s] if our customers leave an honest review.  We believe we invented the best products available for dimming LED's. Please let the world know what you think. Statistics show people don't order anything less than 4 stars. 5 star reviews can make all the difference for our family."  So, what do you think my honest review should be?

PS - This is the third or fourth time I've been solicited specifically for a positive, either explicitly or implicitly, review.  One seller actually emailed me (through Amazon) at least 5 or 6 times.  It's that sort of thing that makes me want to leave a 0 star review (if that were possible).


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 6, 2018)

In those situations
3 stars aka average.
Product arrived on time and worked as expected.
Exceptional ratings require exceptional service.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 6, 2018)

I just got a 2dsxl. I sold my new 3ds and an old iPod to justify the purchase. The 2ds xl is so nice. Ds games look great, pretty close to a DSi XL. I was never in to the 3D gimmick. 

Also, I have an R4i gold 3ds rts plus on the way. It’ll help me cfw it easier.


----------



## 330 (Jan 7, 2018)

Bought two iPhone X 256GB. Won't see them until Tuesday


----------



## EdyMaster (Jan 9, 2018)

_Xbox One S controller and Superlux 668B with great sound._


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 9, 2018)

Bought my ticket to the reptile expo in Toronto this Sunday. I'm hoping to get either a pacman frog, a salamander(fire or tiger) or 2 female fire belly toads. Maybe all of them.

I doubt I'll find the salamanders or toads this time of the year.

And maybe some feeder insects or other things I need for my animals


----------



## NatsumiX (Jan 10, 2018)

Got that Bittboy I won on Tempmas.


Spoiler










Sadly a lot of Dead Pixels and Scratches on the Screen.
Otherwise it's alright.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 10, 2018)

Got a USB lighter for cheap.





Mine's black tho.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2018)

Bought these the other week in Hong Kong. The stores in Australia were sold out and due to Australian taxes they were cheaper in Hong Kong.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 11, 2018)

I can't begin to explain how awesome GoodWill is. Today, picked up another Wii from there except this time it came with
-Wii + all Cables/Stand
-2 Wiimotes
-2 Nunchucks
-A Micorphone
-A Charging Dock + 2 rechargeable battery packs
All of this for just $28.00


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 12, 2018)

Picked up a 5 pack of N3DS stylii.  Most of the stylii I come across are for the XL/LL, and it's frustrating.  (Also, the nub wears down on the N3DS, and most stylii slide out accidentally.)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: big images


----------



## EddieEddie90 (Jan 12, 2018)

I bought a 1 year ps plus membership the other day, and share it with a friend. (Of course he had to pay for half of it, nothing is free in this world I say)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 13, 2018)

Recently got Knowledge is Power for the PS4, South Park fractured but whole, and a Google Home Mini, and a new bed!


----------



## 330 (Jan 13, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Got a USB lighter for cheap.
> Mine's black tho.


How's that working out for you? I'm thinking about replacing my Zippo with one of those.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 13, 2018)

Got a Rosewill mechanical keyboard which unfortunately had to send back to Newegg for replacement because of a broken switch so i bought another one
so i can have a mechanical keyboard to use. Eagletec KG010 and its seriously under-rated. Its really good for the price.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2018)

330 said:


> How's that working out for you? I'm thinking about replacing my Zippo with one of those.



Actually works quite well.
Tho, it takes some getting used to but I can light fags in a jiffy with it.


----------



## Sathya (Jan 13, 2018)

I got this from my garden! yes, my family and me go to our roof using a stairs to get this fruit, call "RAMBUTAN" and this fruit is not on all country, and not for 4 season country. only 2 season country support this tree to grow up.
and this is the picture;




and this fruit is very sweet!


----------



## supergamer368 (Jan 13, 2018)

Well, I’m not getting it for a day or two, but I’m getting Skyrim for the switch for my birthday


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 13, 2018)

A little something came in the mail 


Spoiler


----------



## zeroultima6 (Jan 14, 2018)

Mine being Horizon Zero Dawn: Complete Edition because i was curious what is like.


----------



## NatsumiX (Jan 16, 2018)

Ordered that weird Switch thing with some squid kids.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 16, 2018)

Ordered a pair of boxes for my 6.5" Kickers, gonna use them to replace the 3" satellite speakers my Klipsch Pro Media 2.1 speakers use. Much better sound quality and they don't get distorted at louder volumes, which is nice. 

Also ordered a couple curtain rods, so I can finally put up the curtains I bought a couple years ago in my living room


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Billy Hatcher for the gamecube


----------



## NatsumiX (Jan 18, 2018)

Got it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2018)

Ryzen 1700, msi x370 gaming pro carbon mobo and an EKWB block for it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 18, 2018)

Ordered a 80mm case fan on Amazon and my digimon game was also shipped from them.

Going to use the fan in a DIY reptile fogger I'm making.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2018)

Because why the heck not.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2018)

Digimon story cybersleuth hacker memories


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 19, 2018)

Got my dlc code from Amazon for digimon story cybersleulth hackers memory just now but it's not activated yet. The psn store usually get updated at 2pm for me so I'll try it then.

Also didn't pick up any animals at the reptile expo last week. It was like 80%-90% ball pythons that were for sale. I did buy some shredded Aspen bedding for my corn snake.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToonGoomba (Jan 19, 2018)

My first Fire Emblem game, Fire Emblem Awakening


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 19, 2018)

Gotten this from me bf for me bday c:


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 20, 2018)

Got my digimon game today and the DLC code. The DLC code does not work at all. I emailed Amazon customer support, the 1st response I get is how they're very sorry that the game is not work and that I can return it for a full refund. I then email them again saying the game looks fine it's the code that is not working. I got another email from them saying that they cannot do nothing cuz I bought the game from a third party. I never buy games from 3rd party on Amazon. It directly says on my order form 
Sold By: Amazon.com.ca, Inc.

This happened to me before with multiple pre-orders that I've done with them each time they sent me a new code and the new code would work right away. There is something wrong with there DLC system. 

Also the psn store updates for me a 2pm.
Also I keep getting from psn " the code you entered may not be correct or may no longer be valid".

For the last 6-7 months, Amazon have constantly been fucking up my orders some how.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayro (Jan 20, 2018)

A VPN subscription from Private Internet Access.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> Gotten this from me bf for me bday c:


Happy Birthday! =^.^=


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2018)

Spoiler: yay













Once I get those, I'll only need 2 books (which aren't out yet, at least in the particular paperback format I'd like) to complete my collection of Witcher books from this particular publisher. I do own Last Wish already, but it's a different format so it doesn't look as good on the shelf. 

And the HDMI switch is for my office, so I can plop my CFW PS3 and Switch on it and use it with one of my monitors so I don't have to constantly swap HDMI cables.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 24, 2018)

Bought these wireless earbud memes cause it seemed like the perfect shit for work. I hate having headphone wires and shit across my desk, especially at the office. Was expecting real mediocrity, especially after the engrish manuals, but was very pleasantly surprised and they work perfectly for what I want











Bought another Switch after hearing bootloader was fukt, figured that no matter which FW it's on, will probably be worth getting one before they ship new hw revisions. Ended up being on 3.0.2 so, at least TZ confirmed


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 24, 2018)

Spoiler: assc hoodie


----------



## pietempgba (Jan 24, 2018)

https://www.bose.com/en_us/products...n-2-series-iii-multimedia-speaker-system.html

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wafflestick (Jan 24, 2018)

just bought an Alienware AW3418DW ultra wide monitor. Very happy with my purchase I must say and also just ordered an 8bitdo SF30 Pro controller


----------



## pietempgba (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm using my Bose speaker with my nintendo switch in docked mode with a hdmi to dvi with my brother's old monitor

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## APartOfMe (Jan 24, 2018)

i got 2 honor 7x phones that i won from a contest.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 24, 2018)

Bought a cheap 5x1 HDMI switch.

So I'm going to have my ps4, ps3, switch , wiiu and my raspberry pi3 b in a nesmini like case all plugged in to my capture card. So when I do decide on starting a LP I am ready.

I just want to buy a new pc monitor that has speakers and HDMI so I could play and record at my desk.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navonod (Jan 25, 2018)

I just finished building or modding my Gameboy Advanced with a backlight and have a rechargeable battery coming in soon. No Pictures yet.

Edit: Excuse the potato quality but here is a picture.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 26, 2018)

Gotten a OCZ Vertex 60 GB SSD from a mate of mine for me bday (brand new old stock)
Gotten 2 128 GB USB drives and got his old Xkey.

I'm happy with the SSD, will be inside me server shortly!


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 26, 2018)

Got my replacement Rosewill K85 Neon and other than a dim LED (Not worth sending in for another replacement) there's no broken switch this time!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 27, 2018)

Spoiler: stuff I received during the holidays


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2018)

Bought dragon ball fighterz, also not sure if i posted this before but also bought digimon story cybersleuth hackers memory


----------



## Depravo (Jan 31, 2018)

It's currently on special offer, OK? No, YOU have a problem.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 1, 2018)

2 sets of screen protectors. I messed up a little with putting my current one on and caught the underside of one corner with my nail, so there is a small air bubble that won't stay down. Not sure If I can be bothered to switch as it's right in the corner on the black, so not in the playing area. Got each brand as they are cheap enough and undecided which to go with this time. Unused will just be spare or sold. Put them in with this order as it qualifies for free shipping.

1tb hdd and y cable for wii u. Need to return the hdd to amazon as WD quality control seems shit. Drive has scratch running the entire length of one side and another scratch on the front side. Had to return the 2tb I got for my ps4 for the same reason and get a replacement. External so will likely get scratched anyway at some point, but I'm shouldn't be scratched out the box.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 1, 2018)

Ordered some acrylic sheets on Amazon. Going to modify one of my 10 gallon aquariums to be a 10 gallon tall tank for a frog

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 330 (Feb 1, 2018)

Depravo said:


> It's currently on special offer, OK? No, YOU have a problem.


Nice catch! I also recommend Oliver Cromwell's London Gin


----------



## hyprskllz (Feb 2, 2018)

A 12+3 months of PS+ membership for normal price (translate to roughly $27).


Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 2, 2018)

Preordered Dark Souls Remaster for the Switch. Now I can pwn nubs while on the shitter! 

Also preordered Kingdom Come Deliverance, since I was gonna buy it anyways and might as well do it now.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Preordered Dark Souls Remaster for the Switch. Now I can pwn nubs while on the shitter!


You don't already have wireless controls and simulcast things to the screen in your toilet?
Here I thought you were dedicated to the cause.


----------



## Flame (Feb 3, 2018)

GBA with backlit

YAY ME!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 3, 2018)

Depravo said:


> It's currently on special offer, OK? No, YOU have a problem.



Is this brand really worth the price? I've yet to try it yet.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 3, 2018)

mech said:


> Is this brand really worth the price? I've yet to try it yet.


It's like night and day when compared with Gordon's.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 3, 2018)

Depravo said:


> It's like night and day when compared with Gordon's.



twisted my arm,


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 4, 2018)

Well I got a dead ps4.
My ps4 literally died on me while I was watching some anime on Crunchyroll. It won't turn on. Basically I turn it on it gives me one beep and blue light then just turns off. Hopefully it will work in the morning if not I'm buying a PS4 Pro this week. I hope it turns on tomorrow so I could at least back up the hard drive.

EDIT: it look like my HDMI cable somehow short it out I tried a different one and it works. That scare the shit out of me.

EDIT 2: nevermind it looks like the PS4 won't start up with the HDMI plugged into it


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 4, 2018)

Flame said:


> GBA with backlit
> 
> YAY ME!
> 
> ...



Where can you get one?


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Feb 4, 2018)

Armadillo said:


>


looking suweet, where'd you buy the wiiu pro?
is it a oem one? they are so pricey still, i want one but they almost at the price of a switch pro controller and makes me think i rather get the switch pro controller (i wish it was compatible with the wiiu)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Flame said:


> GBA with backlit
> 
> YAY ME!
> 
> ...


Nice Everdrive GBA X5 U have there


----------



## Mackmire (Feb 4, 2018)

I bought a new mouse which is shaped like a pen, it'll be good for if I get hand pains, and it was cheap so I'm fine with taking it places without having to worry about losing it like I do with my proper mouse.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 4, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> looking suweet, where'd you buy the wiiu pro?
> is it a oem one? they are so pricey still, i want one but they almost at the price of a switch pro controller and makes me think i rather get the switch pro controller (i wish it was compatible with the wiiu)



Ebay seller. Official Nintendo one, they had two. Price was not too bad at £38, little more than I'd like to pay, but I wanted to grab a spare before they disappear and all that is left are fakes and used ones.


----------



## Flame (Feb 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Where can you get one?



i got my off ebay, this is the link

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Game-Boy...t-Backlit-Mod-Switch-GBA-Console/382306196093


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 5, 2018)

Bought some food for my snake and leopard geckos. Going to probably get a ps4 pro next weekend.


Also bought a 30lb bag of Blue puppy food. It's a lot cheaper than buying small bags every time. The small bag costs(4.5lb) $35 after tax and the big bag cost me $76 and I got like six times more food.


----------



## ars25 (Feb 5, 2018)

Bought an eagle tech mechanical keyboard from my local fleamarket for $10 and so far I'm enjoying my purchase


----------



## lexluth0r (Feb 5, 2018)

Got one of those older big Apple speakers from the goodwill... perfect for work


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Feb 5, 2018)

Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars for the DS


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 5, 2018)

6 porn videos and a photoset of a certain woman. The last time I bought something was Pokemon USUM, I need to pay off Paypal Credit debts and I can finally buy other stuff for myself.


----------



## Issac (Feb 5, 2018)

The last thing I bought was the Magnum P.I. complete DVD box set


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 5, 2018)

Bought Final Fantasy XII The Zodiac Age on Steam


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 5, 2018)

I recently acquired a very nice Super NES Classic Edition.
Look at what I just got in... #SNESClassic #SNES pic.twitter.com/6aKwK0HdEu— Princess Lillie of the Stars - @[email protected] (@Lillie2523) February 4, 2018


----------



## NeonEmerald (Feb 5, 2018)

Humble monthly for Dark Souls III.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm weak against brightly coloured controllers . Only just recently bought a normal pro, then this went down to £50 from it's normal ridiculous of £65 and I couldn't resist.


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 9, 2018)

Corsair H60 to replace the five year old Corsair H60 that died last week in my PC and also
a mini DisplayPort to VGA adapter so i can have my dual monitor setup on my Mac Mini as well


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 9, 2018)

Got my ps4 pro today. Ended up trading in some games I don't play and some gift cards I've had. So I got the system for about $250 after tax. The PRO costs $500 here in Canada.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flame (Feb 10, 2018)

I wanna be the very best,
Like no one ever was.
To catch them all is my real test,
To train them is my cause,

I will travel across the land,
Searching far and wide.
Teach Pokemon to understand
The power that's inside!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 10, 2018)

Flame said:


> I wanna be the very best,
> Like no one ever was.
> To catch them all is my real test,
> To train them is my cause,
> ...


inb4bootlegandnotreal cartridge ;O;


----------



## Flame (Feb 10, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> inb4bootlegandnotreal cartridge ;O;



what you say? say that again? i'll HM01 you!


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 10, 2018)

New game!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 11, 2018)

I figured with the impending check and tax refund, I figured, might as well 



Spoiler











See, the way I see it, pairing this with a flashcart (like the SD2SNES), I can load it with the games I own across all devices, and have it all in one  Sure, it's hardware emulation, but I'd rather get this than one of Hyperkin's or RetroBit's products


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Feb 11, 2018)

I got a 3 pack of sturdy paper for an English project and a 4000 mAh power bank. That project was such a pain to do. At least I don't need to ask my friend to borrow his power bank at school anymore.


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 11, 2018)

Bought a food dehydrator after spending way too much on crappy beef jerky for an airplane ride to an all-inclusive resort.  $12.99 for a tiny bag of jerky that tastes way too sugary?  No thanks.

I plan on dehydrating all the foods (including pineapple and other stuff).


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 11, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I figured with the impending check and tax refund, I figured, might as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be getting mine tuesday if ups doesn't loose it.lol I also got the classic. I've had it pre-ordered since 10-26. Very excited


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I figured with the impending check and tax refund, I figured, might as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude why not get a SNES Model 2 at this point? 

How much are these things btw?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 11, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Dude why not get a SNES Model 2 at this point?
> 
> How much are these things btw?



Because I would have to mod them, get an upscaler, etc, which would end up costing more anyway, with this, I don't have to do any kind of modding or get a an upscaler.

Sorry


----------



## Langin (Feb 11, 2018)

Spoiler











Bought this baby for like 5 euros on my work


----------



## ladypoodle (Feb 12, 2018)

For the nth time, I wasn't able to get the job. To celebrate my succession to countless failures...


Spoiler


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 12, 2018)

ladypoodle said:


> For the nth time, I wasn't able to get the job. To celebrate my succession to countless failures...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Sorry to hear that, but awesome Kotori!


----------



## Localhorst86 (Feb 12, 2018)

An Atari 2600 (Jr. model) and a few electrical components (~3€) to solder in an AV mod so I can play the games using composite (instead of RF).


----------



## jDSX (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 13, 2018)

jDSX said:


> View attachment 114122


No idea what that is but it's SNES (which is sex by itself) and it looks sex and its probably sex and I want one


----------



## Testo90 (Feb 13, 2018)

jDSX said:


> View attachment 114122


$189.99 Dayuuum


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 13, 2018)

Time for some Snes




Gallery Pics here

In case anyone is wondering exactly what it is  here's a nice review by Mlig


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Time for some Snes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




e.e
can't wait for someone to make an n64 version of this


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 14, 2018)

Noodles.






Have a cup version of the normal ones as well.

Wanted to try another spicy noodle (nong shim hot and spicy is my current favourite, but not very hot), so here we are. I don't hold out too much hope, too many times I've been disapointed by stuff that is supposedly really hot and it's turned out to be bollocks and I've had shits that were hotter. So we shall see with these.


----------



## SuperDan (Feb 14, 2018)

Got a .. Blowjob From The Wife This Morning For Valentines .... !!!


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Feb 14, 2018)

SuperDan said:


> Got a .. Blowjob From The Wife This Morning For Valentines .... !!!


Im dead


----------



## Chary (Feb 14, 2018)

I got some really pretty flowers from my boyfriend! And I bought a ton of white chocolate


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 14, 2018)

got an xl mousepad free for review, nice upgrade over the plastic mouse pad and the staples calendar (under the keyboard to protect the desk)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 14, 2018)

Bought The Legend of Zelda Oracle of Seasons for $20. Now the only Zelda Gameboy game I need is the original Link's Awakening and I have a version of every one of them(not that there was alot of them).



Spoiler












Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xentenel (Feb 15, 2018)

Bought Sudoku for 3DS CFW purposes.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 15, 2018)

Chary said:


> And I bought a ton of white chocolate


Eww, white chocolate. Too much sugar, too less chocolate.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 15, 2018)

That's the Russian version in me possession!


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 15, 2018)

Ordered a Super NT in black last night. (Jailbreak!) Won't have it until next month though.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 15, 2018)

Cheap used hd60pro. Not paying full price for something I won't use too much, so cheap used one will do.






Xbone controller and adapter bundle. Happy enough with my wireless 360 controller for most games, but for 2d that dpad . Bundle was cheap enough (£40ish) and gives me adapter as well (don't have bluetooth). Prefer AA over lithium battery built in as well.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 18, 2018)

Some replacement batteries for cordless phones, and red lithographer tape (using to dim led displays and convert to red light)






before






after


----------



## hyprskllz (Feb 20, 2018)

Bought this cheap.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2018)

Atari 2600 and gaems!
Huge thanks to my buddy @gudenau for sending it to me!


----------



## Localhorst86 (Feb 20, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Atari 2600 and gaems!
> Huge thanks to my buddy @gudenau for sending it to me!
> 
> View attachment 114910


Put an AV mod in. The picture over composite is so much better.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> Put an AV mod in. The picture over composite is so much better.


That's the plan already!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Feb 20, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> That's the Russian version in me possession!


is the series like really good ?
i am always on the brink of buying the collection on ps4 which often goes for as little as 20$ !
has 1/2 and infinite with all the dlcs.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 20, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> is the series like really good ?
> i am always on the brink of buying the collection on ps4 which often goes for as little as 20$ !
> has 1/2 and infinite with all the dlcs.



Go for it.
It's amazing!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Feb 20, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Go for it.
> It's amazing!


gotcha, and if it not ima steal your kittens.


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2018)

Now I'm playing with power -- *SUPER MINI* power


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 22, 2018)

That plus a USB to Xbox cable and a bunch of files 

Edit: Still amazed at the shape it's in... not a scratch on it, no stickers on the outside of the box! (I normally refuse to buy games online because I don't like scratched disks and stickers drives me crazy....)


----------



## cracker (Feb 22, 2018)

I was amazed to see this at a thrift store and would have beaten myself if I had passed on it. The plexiglass case itself would have cost multiple times over the 25USD I spent on it. Why would you part with such a thing? Pissed off (ex)lover? Dead kid's belongings? I'm not sure but it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 22, 2018)

Replaced my Dell Inspiron with an Asus Zenbook recently - Dell was giving me problems


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 23, 2018)

ComeTurismO said:


> Replaced my Dell Inspiron with an Asus Zenbook recently - Dell was giving me problems


Lol. I have an Inspiron (n5010) and was looking at a zenbook not long ago. My Inspiron runs great with an ssd, new battery, and replaced the thermal paste. Blew out all the dust bunnies while I was in the machine. A great laptop!

I just got a knock off wavebird for my wii. It’s much nicer to play nintendont now. Also, the controller works for mario kart wii. Got a similar wireless controller for my ps2 coming this weekend.


----------



## migles (Feb 23, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> is the series like really good ?
> i am always on the brink of buying the collection on ps4 which often goes for as little as 20$ !
> has 1/2 and infinite with all the dlcs.


as dinoh said, go for it, love the bioshock games as well


----------



## legoinventeor (Feb 23, 2018)

I recently got a used 2ds for only 36.90$! I was going to get it for 61.50$ but since the person forgot it at work, he discounted it by 12.30$. Plus, when I got it, he did not have a charger so he discounted 12.30$ more! The 2ds was in black an blue and it was in great shape.
PS: The prices were actually in euros, I just converted them.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 23, 2018)

A few things in the past couple days.

First, bought a couple fuses cuz my dryer blew a couple. Interesting timing, too, cuz we're finally replacing the old fuse box with a proper, up to date circuit breaker this weekend (or, at least, that's the plan) lol. 

Second, bought Stardew Valley for the Switch. Despite owning it on PC, I wanted to try it "on the go". And it plays quite nice on the Switch, though load times are a bit longer than I'm used to, be eh whatever. 

Third, bought a Compaq Evo N400c for $20 shipped. Has a 825mhz P3, 384MB of RAM supposedly a 20GB HDD...and a really annoying design, has no optical drive whatsoever, it's all supposed to be included on a separate dock, so installing a new OS requires either network booting, or the dock. There's a BIOS update that adds USB booting which would be really, really useful...but I can't install it until I get an OS on it, and I can't get an OS on it (ATM, anyways) cuz it doesn't appear to want to install 2000 or 98 or even XP via netbooting.  Will be a fun project to mess with though.


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 23, 2018)

A shitty direct to USB N64 controller. I'm planning on refunding it, analog is very bad.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2018)

SD2SNES, should be here early next week, to compliment my Super NT


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 23, 2018)

My cheaper clone has seen better days, so decided to replace it.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Feb 23, 2018)

.


----------



## cracker (Feb 23, 2018)

Armadillo said:


> My cheaper clone has seen better days, so decided to replace it.



But does it do tiny soldering?


----------



## Tigran (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 24, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Lol. I have an Inspiron (n5010) and was looking at a zenbook not long ago. My Inspiron runs great with an ssd, new battery, and replaced the thermal paste. Blew out all the dust bunnies while I was in the machine. A great laptop!
> 
> I just got a knock off wavebird for my wii. It’s much nicer to play nintendont now. Also, the controller works for mario kart wii. Got a similar wireless controller for my ps2 coming this weekend.


I loved my Inspiron. It was the 13" one 7000 series - a 2 in 1 where it flips and is touch screen. It lasted very well for my first semester (as I got it before school began in September) - for some reason afterwards the sound became static-y and eventually it would not charge at all. It became very slow and I was getting really frustrated with it. Maybe I'm to blame for my excessive use on it - but when I called technical support and showed it to my store at where I work - they verified that it's a "motherboard" problem - it just wore out. 

I had a four year warranty on it at my store but I ended up ensuring that I get it replaced instead of replacing the motherboard. I didn't want to get into warranty usage for a unit that's not even 6 months to one year  old.


----------



## cracker (Feb 24, 2018)

Tigran said:


>



Is that the original 80s Voltron?


----------



## Tigran (Feb 24, 2018)

It's the new "84" voltron line that they just released.

I have the original 84 voltron but sadly it just wore out and black lions leg and blue lion's connection are broken now.


----------



## cracker (Feb 24, 2018)

Ah I had the complete normal-sized set (bought each lion/separately), a mini set that came packaged together, and the castle that opened up and had a bridge of some sort. I will have to find pictures online.

Edit: Here is the castle and here is the mini-set. Man those prices are crazy for complete sets in good condition.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Feb 24, 2018)

Zotac 1080ti AMP! Edition at msrp. So lucky.


----------



## Tigran (Feb 24, 2018)

cracker said:


> Ah I had the complete normal-sized set (bought each lion/separately), a mini set that came packaged together, and the castle that opened up and had a bridge of some sort. I will have to find pictures online.
> 
> Edit: Here is the castle and here is the mini-set. Man those prices are crazy for complete sets in good condition.




The formed set next to the castle in the last picture is the one I had as a kid.. Poor thing just fell apart after years.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Feb 24, 2018)

cracker said:


> I was amazed to see this at a thrift store and would have beaten myself if I had passed on it. The plexiglass case itself would have cost multiple times over the 25USD I spent on it. Why would you part with such a thing? Pissed off (ex)lover? Dead kid's belongings? I'm not sure but it's a thing of beauty.
> 
> View attachment 115316 View attachment 115317


Dude thats beautiful . Would you sell it?


----------



## cracker (Feb 24, 2018)

@Gingerbread Crumb 
I just got it!  I was thinking about it but I'm not sure if making money off it to go towards other hobbies (like a 3-axis CNC router) is worth not having it. I think I will have to keep it around a while.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Feb 24, 2018)

got this


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 26, 2018)

So bought a couple of games from my local retro game/pawn shop. I bought Kirby's dream land for $10, Sonic the Hedgehog GG for $4, 2 ps2 games for my nephew(ice age 2 and Tetris worlds) $2 each and finally Pokemon leaf green that when I got home found out that it's a fake copy.  They swapped the really board for a fake. So I have to go back to the store tomorrow and get my money back

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2018)

dragonblood9999 said:


> So bought a couple of games from my local retro game/pawn shop. I bought Kirby's dream land for $10, Sonic the Hedgehog GG for $4, 2 ps2 games for my nephew(ice age 2 and Tetris worlds) $2 each and finally Pokemon leaf green that when I got home found out that it's a fake copy.  They swapped the really board for a fake. So I have to go back to the store tomorrow and get my money back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



That sucks about Pokemon Green, but cool about the others.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 26, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> That sucks about Pokemon Green, but cool about the others.


Yeah it does suck but they have another copy of leaf green and 2 copies of Pokemon fire red and I'm bringing my tri wing screw driver to open them tomorrow. And if they are all fake I'll probably get the AR Max they have

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2018)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Yeah it does suck but they have another copy of leaf green and 2 copies of Pokemon fire red and I'm bringing my tri wing screw driver to open them tomorrow. And if they are all fake I'll probably get the AR Max they have
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



I'm surprised they got away with selling a dupe.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 26, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm surprised they got away with selling a dupe.


They don't even test there games. So I'm not surprised at all. The game basically freezes when you try to save the game so I opened the cart just to check and this is what I found.


Atleast to me it looks fake
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2018)

dragonblood9999 said:


> They don't even test there games. So I'm not surprised at all. The game basically freezes when you try to save the game so I opened the cart just to check and this is what I found.
> 
> 
> Atleast to me it looks fake
> ...



Yeaaaaaaah, that's fake, I'd get refund or replacement.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 26, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeaaaaaaah, that's fake, I'd get refund or replacement.


Yeah I kind of figured it was a fake cause at first when I tested it in store it has a save on it right at the beginning of the game and the name was test, but I kind of figured that maybe the store did that to see if it saves. But when I got home I started a new game put my name in and when I went to save the game started to save then it froze for about 10 second(with no sound) then unfroze. So I knew something wasn't right. So I tried it in my retron 5 and it kept coming up as unknown cartridge and I know that when the Retron 5 does that it's a fake game. So I open it up and those chips and that blob of resin confirmed it.

Like I wouldn't mind if I bought it knowing that it was fake but I paid 20 bucks for a real one not a fake one if I wanted a fake one I would have bought one on eBay for $5. Like I've bought a English copy of Mother 3 before on eBay and of course I know that's not a real cart cuz it never officially came out in English and the only way to get it is to get a cartridge of the fan translation.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## danwellby (Feb 26, 2018)

phisycal copy of Ni no kini: Wrath of the white witch 


Spoiler: image


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 26, 2018)

dragonblood9999 said:


> They don't even test there games. So I'm not surprised at all. The game basically freezes when you try to save the game so I opened the cart just to check and this is what I found.
> 
> 
> Atleast to me it looks fake
> ...


The easy way to tell at a store without opening it up is just to look near the cart contacts, the nintendo logo on the fakes are made with a real thin font, where as real carts have the regular size font


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 26, 2018)

Welp, got a flat tire yesterday, found out the full size spare had a puncture somewhere, and I needed new tires anyways so...got a new set of tires. Was planning to wait until my fiancee got her tax refund, but eh a couple weeks early works too, I guess.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2018)

Car boot season is back as of a few weeks ago

In addition to the usual mountain of books
 
Just the thumbnail, if you are bored you can click to see all the titles. Did also get another one detailing all sorts of formulas and recipes for everything from explosives to industrial quantities of mayonnaise to cattle worm treatments circa 1940 but it was deemed a cook book and thus prevented from joining my collection of cool books.
and tools and legacy/hard to come fastenings that few are bothered by

I did actually get something gaming related for the first time in quite some time


 
£5 for a mini mechanical keyboard, probably could have haggled a bit but thought I would let the guy have his "win". US layout unfortunately and not sure what to think about no numpad beyond it will be easy to cart around to places.
That said the one I found back in 2016 ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-341#post-6569949 ) is still going strong and in some ways is better than the new one so eh.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 26, 2018)

Returned the Pokemon leaf green cart back to the store and checked there other Pokemon gba games and all but 1 from 9 were fake. So I just got a Pokemon silver instead and that's a real cart

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## leon315 (Feb 26, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Car boot season is back as of a few weeks ago
> 
> In addition to the usual mountain of books
> View attachment 115825
> ...


I see a solder on shelf, do u do tiny soldering too? xD


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 27, 2018)

Gotten a used PS4 for 200 quid in preparation for NNK2.
Came with 5.01 btw.

No pic cus eh, just a PS4 ;')


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 27, 2018)

dragonblood9999 said:


> They don't even test there games. So I'm not surprised at all. The game basically freezes when you try to save the game so I opened the cart just to check and this is what I found.
> 
> 
> Atleast to me it looks fake
> ...


Def fake


----------



## Lmaokernel (Feb 27, 2018)

I just bought a 8TB USB hard drive for my ps4 dumps . And I got doom for the switch

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 2, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 116214 View attachment 116215



Did you win the lottery or something?


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 2, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Did you win the lottery or something?


Nah, just made use of wonderful thing called capitalism.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2018)

Is like freedom of religion allows you to believe whatever old bollocks you like but for buying whatever bollocks most are unable to grasp the value in?



leon315 said:


> I see a solder on shelf, do u do tiny soldering too? xD


Only on Tuesdays, and only for people I know... like ur mum.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 2, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Did you win the lottery or something?


Spoiled children more likely
who spends $210 on a piece of rubber?


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 2, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> Spoiled children more likely
> who spends $210 on a piece of rubber?


Quick to come to conclusions. I purchased the slides with my own money.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2018)

Discography from Dj CUTMAN and Gamechops on USB keys, including some cool stickers.


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 2, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 116214 View attachment 116215


Hey, do you live in a cave? Is that how you justify buying all your Gucci shit?


----------



## tunip3 (Mar 2, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Did you win the lottery or something?


No his parents are rich


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 2, 2018)

Never thought I would get so much reaction for buying Gucci slides lmao


----------



## Sathya (Mar 2, 2018)

my Mom always gives me breakfast every morning, and that's what I "GOT" every day. do I have to upload it every day?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 2, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Never thought I would get so much reaction for buying Gucci slides lmao



Don’t worry about them, my work boots cost more then those shoes of yours


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Never thought I would get so much reaction for buying Gucci slides lmao


You do something quite bizarre and wonder why people question it?


----------



## Sathya (Mar 2, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Car boot season is back as of a few weeks ago
> 
> In addition to the usual mountain of books
> View attachment 115825
> ...


you've got a keyboard with fn keys?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 116214 View attachment 116215


hey dude, i got that sandals only in $10


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sathya said:


> you've got a keyboard with fn keys?


Yeah it seems to activate the audio and such controls on the F keys.


----------



## Sathya (Mar 2, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Yeah it seems to activate the audio and such controls on the F keys.


its so hard to get it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sathya said:


> its so hard to get it.


A keyboard with multimedia controls? I have had them since the ps/2 era. Can't recall offhand if I ever installed such things for windows 3.11 but I definitely remember sorting out drivers for the first versions of Windows 95.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bought a new toilet at Home Depot cuz they were on sale and I need a new one for upstairs. It's a American standard toilet, that's the brand. All together it was a $140 after taxes.

Also bought some takis fuego chips for me.


Spoiler



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 5, 2018)

Got a Zipp Nano 2.0 for 25 bucks. I tried flying an RC Pterodactyl and i never could get it to fly.
Two year ago i began flying RC Helicopters which are easier to fly and finally this year i'm trying drones also known as quadcopters.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 6, 2018)

FF XV for 50 USD.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Old (Mar 7, 2018)

Got a batch of Kinkeshi from Japan recently along with this lovely rubber waterbear (Etsy).  I was pleased.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 8, 2018)

Old said:


> Got a batch of Kinkeshi from Japan recently along with this lovely rubber waterbear (Etsy).  I was pleased.
> 
> View attachment 116880
> I used to have a ton of those guys. They were called M.U.S.C.L.E. Men in the us.


----------



## Old (Mar 8, 2018)

Yep, good ol' Muscles.  Still got a ton of 'em.  They were released Stateside when I was ten or so.


----------



## AlphaSapphire (Mar 8, 2018)

I just bought Mario+Rabbids Kingdom Battle


----------



## Old (Mar 8, 2018)

Speaking of Mario games, just found *these* last weekend at a Goodwill....$2 each....





Semi-related:  Recently got a batch of Ultra kaiju from Japan including a pretty beat-up Satan Beetle.  His shell shined up nicely with a bit of elbow grease!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2018)

I just bought a Mario amiibo! Time to stare at it until someone buys it from me off Ebay for $1,000!


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 8, 2018)

Just bought an electric razor, one of the fancy 100$ ones. It's okay, but takes a lot longer than an actual razor, and couldn't reach all my hairs. It'll do I guess, but feels more like a 20 dollar purchase than a 100.

Also bought a yeti pro for recording some decent audio. I don't have any XLR hookups, so the usb was good enough for me and my purposes. Going to use it for a variety of reasons, though probably recording videos for some college classes I oversee is first on the list.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 8, 2018)

I bought one of those raised gel mousepads of a certain overwatch character for a buddy. I have another big purchase I am super pumped about but I will wait until it arrives to post pics.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2018)

Harmony Encore Flashcard, for my Atari 2600.


----------



## Old (Mar 8, 2018)

Being a fan of giant/mutant apes & kaiju, I couldn't pass up these nicely detailed HUGE dudes...


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 8, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> I bought one of those raised gel mousepads of a certain overwatch character for a buddy. I have another big purchase I am super pumped about but I will wait until it arrives to post pics.



I want a raised gel mousepad of Cat Noir


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 8, 2018)

alot of thermal paste (25g)


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 9, 2018)

YES!!!!
LiS BtS is on it's way!


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 9, 2018)

Pin header connectors, 2 khs-400c lasers and some soldering iron tips.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 10, 2018)

Got quite a haul today 

Analog Super NT (now I just need a controller that doesn't suck, my Super Famicom controller's buttons are in bad shape)
Samsung EVO 860 250 GB SSD
USB to SATA adapter


----------



## Old (Mar 10, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Harmony Encore Flashcard, for my Atari 2600.





Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 10, 2018)

FUCKING YESS!!!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 10, 2018)

128GB USB 3 memory stick, 150mb/s speeds


----------



## migles (Mar 10, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> -dinoh life is strange stuff-
> 
> YES!!!!
> LiS BtS is on it's way!


so jelly, fucking loved the first one :C
didn't tried the second one yet :C


----------



## cracker (Mar 10, 2018)

The hard drive was on sale for 80USD from NewEgg (which I just had gotten the same one a couple of weeks ago before it was 30USD off ) and the CNC router was 229USD from eBay. I had to completely assemble the router but luckily not the hard drive.  I also got some thin hardwood cutoffs and aluminum and zinc sheets/bars to make some stuff with besides the PCBs I already have the board for.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 10, 2018)

cracker said:


> View attachment 117149
> 
> The hard drive was on sale for 80USD from NewEgg (which I just had gotten the same one a couple of weeks ago before it was 30USD off ) and the CNC router was 229USD from eBay. I had to completely assemble the router but luckily not the hard drive.  I also got some thin hardwood cutoffs and aluminum and zinc sheets/bars to make some stuff with besides the PCBs I already have the board for.




what thickness of aluminium sheet will this work with?


----------



## cracker (Mar 10, 2018)

The specs say a max depth of 2.55" but with all the chipping I would say 1.5" would probably be the max I would want to do with it. I am planning to install a PC fan somehow to blow the debris into a collection point for better milling and cleanliness.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 10, 2018)

cracker said:


> The specs say a max depth of 2.55" but with all the chipping I would say 1.5" would probably be the max I would want to do with it. I am planning to install a PC fan somehow to blow the debris into a collection point for better milling and cleanliness.



It hooks up to a PC i take it to program it? I'd love me one of these and i didnt realize they made such small ones.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 10, 2018)

I have a thing for strategy guides, and the best are the Versus Books. This one is a mint condition 2001 print. I found a great deal and snatched it up. It's perfect, with minimal shelf wear.


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2018)

Electric pressure cooker / "multicooker". 






It cooks. Under pressure.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2018)

Veho said:


> Electric pressure cooker / "multicooker".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully you use it correctly to not have to deal with this mess:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 10, 2018)

my coworker gave me a pi 1B. i got emulationstation running on it. i might give it back, i kind of want a pi3 now.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 10, 2018)

Veho said:


> Electric pressure cooker / "multicooker".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i use a similar one too, especially for vaporized rice!



VinsCool said:


> Hopefully you use it correctly to not have to deal with this mess:


were u cooking....ICE??


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 10, 2018)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Bought a new toilet at Home Depot cuz they were on sale and I need a new one for upstairs. It's a American standard toilet, that's the brand. All together it was a $140 after taxes.
> 
> Also bought some takis fuego chips for me.
> 
> ...



what animu are you watching? i see a cute little baby in the bg.
reminded me of that belzebub baby XD


----------



## cracker (Mar 10, 2018)

mech said:


> It hooks up to a PC i take it to program it? I'd love me one of these and i didnt realize they made such small ones.



Yep! It runs on an Arduino Mini with PWM shield specifically for CNC. I had to partly break the connectors to put in the wires on 2 of the servos because the wiring sent with it was mirroring the X and Y axes but it works pretty well aside from the shitty hex nuts for the spindle coupler that are letting the bit/spindle slip — which will be replaced for screws when I find the right size in my collection.


----------



## migles (Mar 10, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> I have a thing for strategy guides, and the best are the Versus Books. This one is a mint condition 2001 print. I found a great deal and snatched it up. It's perfect, with minimal shelf wear.
> View attachment 117165 View attachment 117166 View attachment 117167 View attachment 117168 View attachment 117169


damn i need that... fucking love it... that game is my life...
send me a pdf scan version of it :C


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 10, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> what animu are you watching? i see a cute little baby in the bg.
> reminded me of that belzebub baby XD


This it the one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 10, 2018)

I replaced my Old Motorola Moto G4 with a Motorola (Lenovo) Moto G5S (€189 in promotion)
_(I like a descent phone, but i like them cheap, i would try phones like ulephone Power 3, but importing makes it go over my phone budget)_


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2018)

Extra meat pizza. I am not disappointed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2018)

Holy crap that pizza looks epic


----------



## Chary (Mar 11, 2018)

eBay had a massive 20% off everything sale. I couldn't really think of what I wanted, but I saw a Pokemon booster box...and I couldn't resist. Here's hoping I get a nice Charizard card!


----------



## leon315 (Mar 11, 2018)

Chary said:


> eBay had a massive 20% off everything sale. I couldn't really think of what I wanted, but I saw a Pokemon booster box...and I couldn't resist. Here's hoping I get a nice Charizard card!


do those cards have any special purposes rather than just some collectable cards?


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 11, 2018)

leon315 said:


> do those cards have any special purposes rather than just some collectable cards?


they are part of the card game thats been here since the 90's, not that anyone actually plays it anymore, people just collect them for the most part


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2018)

Just the usual tools and books about tools or using tools, as well things to cannibalise for parts (some 2.5kW dimmer switches with CEE17 plugs). Decided to wire up my ultimate gaming station finally but then ran into a snag getting the TV to display things (the VCR that controls it all is pretty finicky and the TV has rotary dials to tune it) so for now it is just an audio system.



osaka35 said:


> Just bought an electric razor, one of the fancy 100$ ones. It's okay, but takes a lot longer than an actual razor, and couldn't reach all my hairs. It'll do I guess, but feels more like a 20 dollar purchase than a 100.
> 
> Also bought a yeti pro for recording some decent audio. I don't have any XLR hookups, so the usb was good enough for me and my purposes. Going to use it for a variety of reasons, though probably recording videos for some college classes I oversee is first on the list.


Choice video

I can't remember the last time I saw something properly sharpened from the factory.

Of course I opted for the other choice and look like a wild man of the woods.



mech said:


> It hooks up to a PC i take it to program it? I'd love me one of these and i didnt realize they made such small ones.


If size was the main concern

I am not sure how I feel about the Chinese 3020/3xxx range (they also have a bigger cousin in the 6040/6xxx range which is still very much in the table top size). For the most part they are engravers with ideas above their station, though that is not to say you can't do good work with them if you respect their limitations -- wood, plastic, engraving, PCBs, some types of layout, stencil thickness non ferrous stuff can have lots of stuff done but most non engraving ferrous or any kind of vaguely structural aluminium is a different matter or takes so many passes that you will not want to use it much.
https://www.rolanddg.co.uk/products/3d do some good stuff, though price wise it is rather above that. I would almost rather retrofit a benchtop milling machine, or do something like https://www.proxxon.com/en/micromot/27112.php via http://www.thebox.myzen.co.uk/Hardware/CNC_Conversion.html
If size is your main concern though then you do have a fair few options.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 11, 2018)

just went out and bought another ps4 , already have a ps4pro which i will keep on 5.05 for hax

and this slim one for online (i literally just bought this for overwatch)


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 11, 2018)

Chary said:


> eBay had a massive 20% off everything sale. I couldn't really think of what I wanted, but I saw a Pokemon booster box...and I couldn't resist. Here's hoping I get a nice Charizard card!


*whispers* Make an booster pack opening video *whispers*


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 13, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> my coworker gave me a pi 1B. i got emulationstation running on it. i might give it back, i kind of want a pi3 now.



The Pi1B works well for anything ancient (eg.  Nintendo up to Super Nintendo)...I have to set up my pi3 anyhow...


----------



## MrMcTiller (Mar 13, 2018)

Latest thing that I bought: A can of Mountain Dew from a Senior in my high school. He walks around with a 12 pack in his arms EVERY DAY!


----------



## Flame (Mar 13, 2018)

MrMcTiller said:


> Latest thing that I bought: A can of Mountain Dew from a Senior in my high school. He walks around with a 12 pack in his arms EVERY DAY!



why tho?

what are his life goals?


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 13, 2018)

Bought 3 cans of sliced pineapple in it's own juices.  Am dehydrating them for a healthy snack.


----------



## MrMcTiller (Mar 13, 2018)

Flame said:


> why tho?
> 
> what are his life goals?


I don't know


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2018)

Just acquired this beautiful son of a bitch.


----------



## Old (Mar 13, 2018)

Flame said:


> why tho?
> 
> what are his life goals?



Oh, he's got his goals in check, no worries!


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 13, 2018)

Slim PS3 that i hacked after getting it. 

Just like what i did for the 3DS and Vita i now have one unhacked system and one that's hacked.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 14, 2018)

Cheap fume extractor. Works well enough, I have my doubts on how effective the filters are, but at the very least it sucks the flux fumes away from me and throws them out the window, so for that it works well enough.






Mini glue gun from Lidl.






Ultrabright green and blue 0805 smd leds.


----------



## Old (Mar 14, 2018)

Armadillo said:


> Cheap fume extractor. Works well enough, I have my doubts on how effective the filters are, but at the very least it sucks the flux fumes away from me and throws them out the window, so for that it works well enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve never seen such a thing.  Neat.
(Fume device)


----------



## TomodachiDeath (Mar 14, 2018)

I got some treats for my cat


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 14, 2018)

Welp, new Raspberry Pi 3 B+ released today, and I've been meaning to get a Pie for ages so I decided to just buy this one. 

EDIT: Along with this, I decided to opt for this case: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072BXLXD8/

And I ordered 2 64GB micro SD Cards. One for my Vita's psvsd (finally) and one for the Pi 3 B+


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 14, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Welp, new Raspberry Pi 3 B+ released today, and I've been meaning to get a Pie for ages so I decided to just buy this one.


can they handle 1080p x265 decoding yet?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 14, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> can they handle 1080p x265 decoding yet?


This particular update was more network focused than processing, so likely not. Still using the same VideoCore GPU and the CPU only saw a 200mhz boost this time.

But I'll check when I get it anyways, just to see.

EDIT: The product page, in case anyone was interested: https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-3-model-b-plus/

The biggest upgrade here is going from 10/100mbit/s ethernet to 10/100/1000mbit/s, and the inclusion of 802.11ac instead of 802.11n on the onboard network chip. Which is neat. Then there's the 200mhz CPU boost, and a couple extras like PoE and better thermal management.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 14, 2018)

New travel case for Switch and THIS! I'm updating, life is too short and let's hurry and enjoy the game!


----------



## Issac (Mar 14, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Welp, new Raspberry Pi 3 B+ released today, and I've been meaning to get a Pie for ages so I decided to just buy this one.
> 
> EDIT: Along with this, I decided to opt for this case: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072BXLXD8/
> 
> And I ordered 2 64GB micro SD Cards. One for my Vita's psvsd (finally) and one for the Pi 3 B+


Sorry, I'll have to confiscate that RPi3B+


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 20, 2018)

Voxel said:


> Just acquired this beautiful son of a bitch.
> 
> *snip*



Can I pls have? :c
I'll love you for it!

Anyway, I gotten a 2TB drive to put into me 4.06 PS4.
Recycled the 500 GB to dump in me brother his PS3 that I'm gifting for his birthday.

Oh, mandatory 2TB HDD pic from the web cus fuck you.


----------



## Old (Mar 20, 2018)

My monsters arrived yesterday!



 



 

Dude sent snacks, as well!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 21, 2018)

Just baked some cookies.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 22, 2018)

Bought a NES30 PRO on Amazon for $30 on one of there daily sales. It's coming tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 22, 2018)

got a free case for review, I will be selling it though maybe get a 570X instead


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Mar 22, 2018)

A Disney Mickey Mouse sling backpack as a gift for my neighbor and a plunger for me.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 23, 2018)

Welp, got hired to work on another site semi-related to the stuff I do now, and so I asked for a new work laptop to replace my currently dying Surface Book...and finally, they agreed 

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/hp-env...sh-in-dark-ash-silver/6124570.p?skuId=6124570 < 

Mainly chose this for the new-ish Raven Ridge APU, the Ryzen 5 2500u, so I can check out mobile Ryzen and give it a try. 

Not a bad laptop for the price, $620 for Ryzen 5 2500u, 8GB of DDR4, 1TB HDD, 360° 1080p touch screen. I'll probably end up grabbing a small M.2 SSD to plop in there for a boot drive eventually, as it has an M.2 slot (though I think it's just SATA, so no NVMe speeds )


----------



## Megakuma (Mar 23, 2018)

Psp 1000 from goodwill


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2018)

A pair of boots for work.
No picture, sorry.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 23, 2018)

OHH BOY OH BOY OH BOY!!!


----------



## jDSX (Mar 24, 2018)

It came guys


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 24, 2018)

Had this old crusty Atari Sears Light Sixer & games gave to me out of a garage for free today. I tested it out soon as I got home to see if it worked. I got to work on the first try but the reset button didn't work, so I couldn't actually start any games. After taking it apart I found like 6 cracked solder joints on the reset switch. After reflowing the joints it works great, even cleaned up nicely. Pcb cracked joints\Game pics in spoiler.

Also purchased the Super UFO 8 Snes Save backup thing, haven't received it yet. I'm mainly just looking to backup afew saves before I loose them.


Spoiler: Extra Pics


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 24, 2018)

So I went to pick up the new Attack on Titan game AND LOOK WHAT I FOUND AAAAHHH






Been looking for them everywhere since they came out and they were either sold out or had scalper prices, so finding them in a store just sitting there at retail price was unbelievable.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 24, 2018)

An old Phat Ps3 that can't read discs for $10. I hacked it and it can play backups now.


----------



## Old (Mar 24, 2018)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Had this old crusty Atari Sears Light Sixer & games gave to me out of a garage for free today. I tested it out soon as I got home to see if it worked. I got to work on the first try but the reset button didn't work, so I couldn't actually start any games. After taking it apart I found like 6 cracked solder joints on the reset switch. After reflowing the joints it works great, even cleaned up nicely. Pcb cracked joints\Game pics in spoiler.
> 
> Also purchased the Super UFO 8 Snes Save backup thing, haven't received it yet. I'm mainly just looking to backup afew saves before I loose them.
> 
> ...



Niiicccceeee.  Refurbing this stuff is one of my favorite parts....soaking the shell, getting at the sticks & paddles with soapy water and a toothbrush, etc.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 24, 2018)

Old said:


> Niiicccceeee.  Refurbing this stuff is one of my favorite parts....soaking the shell, getting at the sticks & paddles with soapy water and a toothbrush, etc.


Yeah I spent alittle time cleaning the console, not sure what the best method is but on Atari I like to use armorall after cleaning, really makes it stand out.


----------



## Old (Mar 24, 2018)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Yeah I spent alittle time cleaning the console, not sure what the best method is but on Atari I like to use armorall after cleaning really makes it stand out.



Some of my older collecting buddies SWEAR by Armor All, but I'm not a fan of it.  (I've seen the effects of it years later, making various vintage materials sticky, tacky, slimy, and even breaking down surfaces in some instances.)

For Atari stuff, the shell can be soaked (toothbrush & soap are GREAT for those grooves) and the paddles & sticks can be taken apart and soaked, as well.  With a bit of elbow grease you can have it all SHINING.
Have fun!  

Fun fact:  Back in the late 70s, my older brother discovered that you can replace the red joystick button with a common ChapStick cap!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 24, 2018)

Old said:


> Some of my older collecting buddies SWEAR by Armor All, but I'm not a fan of it.  (I've seen the effects of it years later, making various vintage materials sticky, tacky, slimy, and even breaking down surfaces in some instances.)
> 
> For Atari stuff, the shell can be soaked (toothbrush & soap are GREAT for those grooves) and the paddles & sticks can be taken apart and soaked, as well.  With a bit of elbow grease you can have it all SHINING.
> Have fun!
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, I wasn't aware of the long term effects.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 24, 2018)

Supreme FW 17 Ice Blue Box Logo Hoodie


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 25, 2018)

A detective pikachu amiibo + some sculpting supplies for customizing a Lottie amiibo.  (Want to make her play a 3DS model..)


----------



## Old (Mar 25, 2018)

Last Saturday:


----------



## Flame (Mar 29, 2018)

@migles you laughed at my old fake pokemon leafgreen...

now laugh at the real one's..


oh wait im the one who is laughing now


----------



## migles (Mar 29, 2018)

Flame said:


> @migles you laughed at my old fake pokemon leafgreen...
> 
> now laugh at the real one's..
> 
> ...


did you paid like 100 bucks? ;O;


----------



## Flame (Mar 29, 2018)

migles said:


> did you paid like 100 bucks? ;O;



not even close.


----------



## Old (Mar 29, 2018)

migles said:


> did you paid like 100 bucks? ;O;



Whaaaa?  It's a $15-$25 game, certainly not a biggie by any stretch. 


I *did* have a Poke game sell for close to $40 a couple years back, but hell if I can remember which one...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Bought a 320gb ps3 slim cech-2501b for $100 it had firmware 4.82 but it came with 3.40 when it shipped so I installed 4.81 rebug cfw on it with ps3xploit v2. I'm probably going to give it to my nephew for his communion. I just want to open it up and clean it out.


Oh and when I power on the ps3 for the first time I found about 80gb of porn on it and there was some more downloading in the download manager.


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old (Mar 31, 2018)

A pretty fair day at the Goodwills....I've certainly had *better* days, but I've also had far _worse_; no complaints....









My wife scored these at a place called 'Bargain Hut' for (wait for it) 16 cents per bag.  Christmas clearance, sure, but their date is good through July.   3/4 pound bags for 16 cents each = hard to refuse.






***BONUS pics***

Gaming stuff that *NO*body wants:





Puppins!





Need a shower/beer.


----------



## ars25 (Apr 2, 2018)

Got 16 Gb of dd4 ram from my brother after he bought 2 16 gig ddr4 ram kits from a local flea market for $50 each.


----------



## Flame (Apr 3, 2018)

this one is for you @FAST6191


----------



## Old (Apr 3, 2018)

Flame said:


> View attachment 119465
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great game, a true classic.


----------



## Flame (Apr 3, 2018)

Old said:


> Great game, a true classic.
> 
> View attachment 119466






why do you have so many?


----------



## Old (Apr 3, 2018)

Flame said:


> why do you have so many?





Old said:


> *Great game, a true classic*.



Also, it's plentiful and dirt cheap.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 5, 2018)

Got my Detective Pikachu amiibo, couldn't resist it


----------



## emmanu888 (Apr 5, 2018)

Got a blast from the past in the mail today, Swap Magic 3.8 CODER complete with the Swap Card and the Magic Switch Pro tools.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 6, 2018)

360 controller and wireless receiver bundle. Don't need the receiver (already have one), but it the bundle was cheap enough, so meh, keep it as a spare. Current 360 controller I use is not in great shape anymore, so needed to replace.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2018)

Seems car boot season is well and truly under way.
Usual tools, though I did get a nice dial test indicator (0.0005 inches) for the princely sum of £5. Also I never use those connector terminal things, and indeed they will probably be in my tool box until I kick the bucket but it is one of those things that has to be there just because.
 
Many books
 
I thought my oldest was going to be the 1886 book on dynamics but instead it ended up being a 1783 French-English dictionary, it now taking the place as the oldest book I own.
    

It took me a few minutes (I hope this does not mean I am maturing) before I thought to look up swear words in it. Sadly they are much too polite and have failed to include many.
From the French side
Merde, ſ. f. a turd, a ſir reverence

I am now curious as to whether the long s (the ſ thing some will inevitably mistake for an f, print wise it went out of style about 1800) was a thing in French or just that it is an English book.
And as I had never heard of a sir-reverence before
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sir-reverence

and actually something game related
 
I asked. Lady was all "I don't know what they go for these days.... £1"
My reply
"I'll pay a pound"


----------



## leon315 (Apr 7, 2018)

Old said:


> A pretty fair day at the Goodwills....I've certainly had *better* days, but I've also had far _worse_; no complaints....
> 
> View attachment 119278
> 
> ...


AND UR DOG NEED A PEDICURE ASAAAAAP! THOSE LONG NAILS ARE SO DISGUSTING!


----------



## tunip3 (Apr 7, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Seems car boot season is well and truly under way.
> Usual tools, though I did get a nice dial test indicator (0.0005 inches) for the princely sum of £5. Also I never use those connector terminal things, and indeed they will probably be in my tool box until I kick the bucket but it is one of those things that has to be there just because.
> View attachment 119902
> Many books
> ...


I can't seem to find any car boot sales in london


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Apr 8, 2018)

I couldn't refuse lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 8, 2018)

Made waffles for the first time this morning. They came out so flakey yet thick and delicious. Wake. Bake. Bake. Eat.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 9, 2018)

Spoiler: Frontlit GBC











Gonna pick up an Everdrive GB at some point in the near future as well.

EDIT: Ordered an Everdrive GB X3


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 10, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Spoiler: Frontlit GBC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sold one of these recently. I may build another soon


----------



## CallmeBerto (Apr 11, 2018)

Study materials for my exam done.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Got some cable combs


----------



## migles (Apr 11, 2018)

Logan97 said:


> I couldn't refuse lol
> -wonfenstein game-


go to hell with that game
fucking shit, started it, 5 minutes of unskipable cutscenes and forces you to kill a nice dog, hell no. get that game away!


emmanu888 said:


> Got a blast from the past in the mail today, Swap Magic 3.8 CODER complete with the Swap Card and the Magic Switch Pro tools.


no pictures? :C


Old said:


> Great game, a true classic.
> 
> bunch of tetris carts


omg.. that is hoarding, you starting to have a problem, or are you collecting a bunch to give them away?



Joe88 said:


> Got some cable combs
> -dusty picture of cable management-


what's "premium" about thoose combs? isn't just a piece of plastic extremly likely made in china?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2018)

Got GTA IV complete for PC to play with me bf.
That'll be ~20 hours of 100%ing on the bare minimum the game can handle...

Someone gift me a better laptop please ;-;


----------



## leon315 (Apr 11, 2018)

migles said:


> a nice dog, hell no. get that game away!


have you ever played Skyrim, you know u can even eat its _fresh _that after u kill it....?


----------



## tunip3 (Apr 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Got GTA IV complete for PC to play with me bf.
> That'll be ~20 hours of 100%ing on the bare minimum the game can handle...
> 
> Someone gift me a better laptop please ;-;


pff you arent even a gamer unless you have 3gb ram and a 10 year old worst kind mobile i3


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> pff you arent even a gamer unless you have 3gb ram and a 10 year old worst kind mobile i3



Mobile i3 and 3 gigs of ram.
Pff, plebeian.

I'm rocking a 750 Mhz Pentium 3 with 512 MB of RAM.


----------



## tunip3 (Apr 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Mobile i3 and 3 gigs of ram.
> Pff, plebeian.
> 
> I'm rocking a 750 Mhz Pentium 3 with 512 MB of RAM.


Dear god


----------



## x65943 (Apr 11, 2018)

$2.76, paid with $3, cashier gave me back a whole quarter! Chips are kind of mediocre - but couldn't pass on the novelty. The soda is very good.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 11, 2018)

With the money my grandfather sent me, I got a Switch! That reminds me, I'd better update my sig.
Before you ask, it's on 4.1.0 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I also recently got a new phone. I've been stuck with an old iPhone 4S, but my parents found a BOGOF deal at AT&T for iPhone 8, so they both got an 8 and I got my mom's old 6. It's cool, having touch ID and such, and Discord only takes about 3 seconds to load, and the battery actually lasts really long!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Next time I get burritos from my favorite taqueria I'l post them here.
Also, why did it try to autocorrect "taqueria" to "equestrian"?


----------



## Depravo (Apr 12, 2018)

DIY SNES Classic.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 12, 2018)

Some double cheeseburger from Burger King with fries, but I wanted a Sourdough King. I wasn't sure if my order was mistaken for another, but my grandma wanted onion rings and that was included in the order. So, they got my order wrong, and I couldn't complain as we were in a rush.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 12, 2018)

Depravo said:


> DIY SNES Classic.


"SUPER KINTARO"
tbh that sounds like some ultra-shitty chinese ripoff


----------



## Chary (Apr 12, 2018)

For Easter, I got some mint seeds and a container. I've never grown anything myself before, so I was really excited to plant it. Today, I saw a little sprout! I'm so excited! I hope it grows up into a mint plant! (It's the tiny little green thingy up in the top right of the dirt!)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 13, 2018)

Chary said:


> For Easter, I got some mint seeds and a container. I've never grown anything myself before, so I was really excited to plant it. Today, I saw a little sprout! I'm so excited! I hope it grows up into a mint plant! (It's the tiny little green thingy up in the top right of the dirt!)





Spoiler: Get on my level ;O;



















Fiancee and I also started a garden a couple weeks ago. Got Peas, pumpkins, spinach, tomatoes, carrots, potatoes, thyme, basil, and oregano  

Since I live in MI and the weather has basically been switching between snow, sun, and cloudy all in the same few days, we bought that USB powered grow lights, which has helped tremendously for our stuff (as you can see ). The pumpkins and peas are doing super well so far as well as the spinach, so (assuming we're actually done with snow here) we plan on transplanting those out into our backyard sometime next week.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 13, 2018)

Chary said:


> For Easter, I got some mint seeds and a container. I've never grown anything myself before, so I was really excited to plant it. Today, I saw a little sprout! I'm so excited! I hope it grows up into a mint plant! (It's the tiny little green thingy up in the top right of the dirt!)


When your plant gets going I recommend brewing some mint tea! I drink a couple cups a day. It's really tasty.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Chary said:


> For Easter, I got some mint seeds and a container. I've never grown anything myself before, so I was really excited to plant it. Today, I saw a little sprout! I'm so excited! I hope it grows up into a mint plant! (It's the tiny little green thingy up in the top right of the dirt!)



Whatever you do, do not plant it in outside in the dirt, always keep it in a pot
they are invasive plant and spread like crazy


----------



## gasaonjigo (Apr 17, 2018)

A pair of human-made shoes

Sony Xperia XZP (replace old LG G4)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 17, 2018)

Got my Yakuza 6 After Hours Premium Edition in the mail today.

Everything came fine except for the game case. Looks like the plastic on the hing/spine part was extremely thin. So as soon as I opened it it was half way broke



Spoiler



















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## emmanu888 (Apr 17, 2018)

I don't know if people here know about The Mystery Shack but today i got my personal birthday gift i ordered from there.

A Star Butterfly wand


----------



## Issac (Apr 17, 2018)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Got my Yakuza 6 After Hours Premium Edition in the mail today.


Easily replaced with another game case though  (like, buying a bargain bin game just for the case alone )



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Fiancee and I also started a garden a couple weeks ago. Got Peas, pumpkins, spinach, tomatoes, carrots, potatoes, thyme, basil, and oregano


Neat, are those big sprouts the pumpkins? They look like sunflower sprouts to me, and I guess pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds looks _kinda _similar.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 17, 2018)

I got shivers down me spine when reading about the mint products.

Anyway, got an AMD Phenom II X4 925 for me server.
It's a really nice upgrade from the Athlon 64 x2 4200+ I had.

Best thing is, only costed a few quid : D
Hopefully I can find 16 gigs of DDR2 for peanuts as well!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 17, 2018)

Issac said:


> Easily replaced with another game case though  (like, buying a bargain bin game just for the case alone )
> 
> 
> Neat, are those big sprouts the pumpkins? They look like sunflower sprouts to me, and I guess pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds looks _kinda _similar.


Yep, big ol' Pumpkin sprouts.

I actually almost picked up some Sunflower seeds as well, but decided against it at the last minute  Would've been neat to see at my house, but I don't think they'd do too well considering something like 90% of my entire property is covered by trees, and the other 10% is being used for all the other veggies


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 17, 2018)

.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 19, 2018)

Let's see if it lives up to the reviews!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 19, 2018)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Got the Gal*Gun 2 Switch CE!
> 
> View attachment 120696


Hope you didn’t forget the tissues


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2018)

Scored some goods


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 20, 2018)

Bought myself a giant tin of Folgers "Black Silk" (darkest roast that they offer) on Amazon.

I haven't brewed it yet.  I have a problem with hoarding coffee.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 20, 2018)

I really wanted this




Then I got 




And




Fallout and Saints Row was 4.99!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 20, 2018)

God of War came in the mail. But I'm at work so I can't play it yet. I won't be home until 11:30 tonight

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2018)

I bought a new bicycle today. Feels good to own a brand new one, after riding used ones for years.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 23, 2018)

To replace my faulty 1070 that got refunded. Prices in UK have come down, so added a little to go up to the ti. Can't sit here waiting for Nvidia's refresh whenever that may be (probably Q3 at this rate), as no decent gpu to use in the meantime.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 23, 2018)

I couldn't stop myself from buying a Sega Saturn 

Plan on buying a Phantom modchip at some point in the future as well, so I can enjoy all 5 those great Sega Saturn games! 

Will also make another great addition to my console collection. Still need to get a Master System, NES, SNES, Sega CD+32x, a Dreamcast, and the Atari consoles and then I'll be set with all the the consoles I want to own.


----------



## Langin (Apr 23, 2018)

Spoiler











All games CIB, €4,- per game. There was a buy 5 games for €20 promotion at my work.



Spoiler











Paid a total of €250 for all of this. Got most of these except Castlevania AoS, Yooka Laylee and that DS Star Wars game through my work. I paid €70 for Aria of Sorrow mint. 

Aka I bought wait too many games again... >_< I have like 670 games in total...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 23, 2018)

Langin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So expensive! But Aria of Sorrow is such a good game...
I should play it again.


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 23, 2018)

Just pulled the trigger on two amiibo from Japan.  An One Eyed Rathalos and Rider and Shovel Knight plus game for $65 Canadian and shipping.


----------



## matias3ds (Apr 23, 2018)

I bought a 65 inch Vizio tv , with 4k and hdr ; Its a shame that it doesnt allow subtitiles in any format srt , sst , etc.
So when i put a movie o the usb , it has no option for it .
So now i am looking for a fast program to hardcode the subtitiles in the movie .


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 23, 2018)

Actual games for once


 

 
Now I have code veronica again (had it for the dreamcast, long since traded away) I am only missing the most recent and 4.

There was a whole pot of GBA, gb/gbc and even a few gamegear games there but it was all shovelware save for those, and maybe the Japanese copy of yu gi oh. Bonus is prince of persia should link up with the gamecube version which I also have and get some niceties.
£5 for the GBA games, £2 for Code Veronica.

Usual mountain of books, tools, electronics parts and the like
 
Rather nicely the things on the drill stand at the back are concrete grinding discs, normally quite expensive but it seems despite knowing what they were the guy wanted to get rid of them.

Some might wonder if the best get there was the 1883 Knowledge Illustrated magazine of science, a good potential choice (several excerpts coming to a funny pictures thread near you soon) but the BS 1574 1958 leaflet is the best. Now you know the precise dimensions cotter pins are supposed to be should they be conforming to that standard.


 

Mind you it also faced some stiff competition from BS 3478: 1962
Specification for drawing office reference tables and benches.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 23, 2018)

matias3ds said:


> I bought a 65 inch Vizio tv , with 4k and hdr ; Its a shame that it doesnt allow subtitiles in any format srt , sst , etc.
> So when i put a movie o the usb , it has no option for it .
> So now i am looking for a fast program to hardcode the subtitiles in the movie .


If the Vizio TV is (like my google search suggests) an Android TV, why don't you just install MX Player.
It works fine in my Sony Bravia, and it gets subs inside MKVs, as well as srt, sst, ssa, ass, including even subs animations like those popular years ago in fansubbed anime content.

...you could use Handbrake to hardcode subs, but I think if what I said above works, it is a better solution...


----------



## matias3ds (Apr 23, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> If the Vizio TV is (like my google search suggests) an Android TV, why don't you just install MX Player.
> It works fine in my Sony Bravia, and it gets subs inside MKVs, as well as srt, sst, ssa, ass, including even subs animations like those popular years ago in fansubbed anime content.
> 
> ...you could use Handbrake to hardcode subs, but I think if what I said above works, it is a better solution...


Gonna try handbrake , because as i am not on US , Mexico or CANADA . it blocks me the smart app :_(


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2018)

Sprayground Yeezy Red October backpack


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Apr 23, 2018)

Hmm, let me see, I just got amazon speakers. I also bought a few vita games, and pc games. Currently playing Hob.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 24, 2018)

While I wait for my Saturn to get here and the Phantom Universal modchip, I ordered a stack of CDRs and a new soldering iron + solder.


----------



## Plstic (Apr 24, 2018)

got my adapter for my gamecube d terminal cables finally


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 24, 2018)

Snickerdoodles. My wife hates when I eat all the cookies so I started to make some myself. Earlier, I made chocolate chip cookies. Now these. My daughters favorite kind.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 24, 2018)

Gotten a Radeon HD 7770 for practically nothing.
Nice upgrade for me server, even tho the GPU will barely be used.
Better then the HD 5450 it had.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 26, 2018)

This console.
Payment being processed, should be shipped in a few days.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 26, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> This console.
> Payment being processed, should be shipped in a few days.
> 
> View attachment 121408


Moar Bad apple?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 26, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Moar Bad apple?


This time from authentic hardware!
Emulation is nice, but it has too many quirks that I notice. Skipped CPU cycles (aka, sound skips, offbeat, etc) bothered me a lot after I ran the same stuff on the actual machine.
Since I am a potato when it comes to hardare modding, I figured I'd just buy a premodded machine instead.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 26, 2018)

got a free psu for review


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bought the Capcom x Sega humble bundle. Paid the $15 for all the games. I always get the PlayStation bundles when they have them.

I always set it so that all the money goes to charity. I hate the fact that it's for charity but if you don't  select where the money goes, more or less its 90% of it goes to the developers, 8% goes to humble bundle and 2% goes to the charities.

If it's for charity all the money or atleast the majority of it should go to them and not the developers and humble bundle.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Apr 27, 2018)

Went on a junk food rampage! Can't eat milk chocolate, so finding white chocolate versions of candy was awesome!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 27, 2018)

got some more training at work.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 27, 2018)

This dank thing. Yes, it’s small to most of you - I’m very small for my age, at the bottom of the class in size. It’s genetics (I have a very short mom).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 27, 2018)

I got to send in my turtle beach sheath 600p headset in for repair. The hing broke on it. I've had these for less than 6 months.
I was not rough on them or anything. After I use them I put them on a stand what to go pick it up on Sunday and it randomly crack


Spoiler













Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 27, 2018)

I got a cool Lego Star Wars Darth Vader Transformation set for only $25. It has a few rare minifigures/droids and works really well. I also finally set up a SNES emulator on my 3ds. F-zero for life (:


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 28, 2018)

Bought a box of jolly rancher lollipops for $10 on Amazon. Comes 50 of them in it and was given a pack of Reeses peanut butter cups.

Also bought Harvest Moon AWL SE on psn. I'm debating about getting save the home land



Spoiler















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 28, 2018)

Todays my birthday (:
Asked for a giant container of jelly beans. Next time I'll be less optimistic about the idea. I received just over 2,000 beans 
Also, my best present was a Game Boy Color-finally! It came with Zelda Links Awakening, but the save battery is dead so I'll have to solder it ):


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 28, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> got a free psu for review


Do you get to keep it? What did you do to get it? I actually was thinking about potentially making reviews on tech stuff.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 28, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Do you get to keep it?
> What did you do to get it?
> I actually was thinking about potentially making reviews on tech stuff.


1) yes I get to keep it, under certain circumstances you might have to send it back but for the years I have been doing this and talking with people also in the program have never had to send something back

2) I am in the newegg eggxpert review program, think of it like amazon vine except you actually get good stuff
It's invite only and newegg has to invite you, I just had a bunch of old reviews on the site and I guess people hit the button it was helpful and I was invited
They wont send gpu's or cpu's though, everything else is available from ive seen: cases, motherboards, ram, fans, psu's, cpu coolers (air, liquid aio), data storage (ssd, hdd, ext hdd, nas, microsd, ect..), routers/switches, security camera's, printers, keyboards, mice, headsets, computer chairs, ups, and a bunch of other misc things

here is some samples of the emails I get for multi item (pick what you want) reviews
https://imgur.com/a/kyx56o4


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Apr 28, 2018)

Not recent but a couple months ago I bought a new microphone.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 29, 2018)

Depends on how recently. This past year has probably been one of my biggest spending sprees in a while. 4K OLED, PS4 Pro, Xbox One X, Switch, HomePod, Echo 2, new iMac, HP Server, AirPods, Beats Studios, Sony XB950’s, Android tablet, Windows tablet, CO2 Laser and lots of gear to go with it, another 3D Printer, Smart Thermostat, iPod parts (new battery and an iFlash), WiFi Coffee Maker, more Hue Lights, another iPad Pro, iPhone X, Samsung J5 (like to keep an Android handy), Apple TV 4K, several Raspberry Pi’s and a stack of games.

But most recently, God of War.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 29, 2018)

More batteries


----------



## ars25 (Apr 29, 2018)

Got s switch dock for $50 at Goodwill today


----------



## Kheartz (Apr 29, 2018)

ars25 said:


> Got s switch dock for $50 at Goodwill today



Not a bad price. Had no idea Goodwill sold electronics.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 29, 2018)

ars25 said:


> Got s switch dock for $50 at Goodwill today



Bit of a bargain. Handy thing to have too.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 30, 2018)

Got a crap ton of Monopoly tickets from my Safeway that was getting rid of them XD


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 30, 2018)

I bought some more Dye, this time the "I dye" brand, it's supposed to be stronger than Regular rit dye, hopefully it dye's my buttons




and some Nitrile Gloves


----------



## Armadillo (May 1, 2018)

New grips.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 2, 2018)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 3, 2018)

Bought some chips and a snes mini. Anyone here from the Hamilton Ontario area Wal-Mart upper James has 2more snes Mini's left. Also got a eye exam yesterday, i get a yearly eye exam.



Spoiler












Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSAZU-X (May 3, 2018)

1. Pokemon Blue JP (OG cart)
2. Pokemon Silver JP (OG cart) (dead battery)
3. Taco Shells


----------



## GhostLatte (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2018)

Ford Fiesta Edge 1.25
5200£ used, but it's like a brand new car. Got lucky, I guess.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2018)

$360 for a hoodie? I don't know if that is better or worse than that belt a while back.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 3, 2018)

Sharinflan said:


> Ford Fiesta Edge 1.25
> 5200£ used, but it's like a brand new car. Got lucky, I guess.


look at you out-adulting us!


FAST6191 said:


> $360 for a hoodie? I don't know if that is better or worse than that belt a while back.


paying for a brand.. if it makes the guy happy it makes him happy I guess


----------



## tunip3 (May 3, 2018)

We


LittleFlame said:


> look at you out-adulting us!
> 
> paying for a brand.. if it makes the guy happy it makes him happy I guess


He seems to buy exspensex shit because he can I mean I would rather a nice 10 dollar shirt from goodwill or whatever it is called than some shitty suuuuupreme shit sorry I mean shirt


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> look at you out-adulting us!


Needed it, as I want to start part-time study and public transportation where I live wouldn't allow me to come back home after class.


FAST6191 said:


> $360 for a hoodie? I don't know if that is better or worse than that belt a while back.





LittleFlame said:


> paying for a brand.. if it makes the guy happy it makes him happy I guess


It's Bape. He's probably going to resell it. Same with the horrible Rats he posted earlier.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2018)

Turok 1-3, Blastcorps, Killer Instinct Gold, Diddy Kong Racing to my humble collection of games.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 3, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> $360 for a hoodie? I don't know if that is better or worse than that belt a while back.


My Supreme hoodie was 725


----------



## GearCross (May 3, 2018)

Got the Xiaomi Mi Mix 2, 64GB a couple months ago. Coming from a 16GB iPhone 6+ this runs laps around it... and then some more.


Spoiler











Then I upgraded my gaming rig last week:


Spoiler











Bought CPU, motherboard, RAM and PSU. Currently sporting a 6800K @ 4.3 on an MSI X99A Gaming Pro Carbon with 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX @ 3200MHz. PSU is a Seasonic Focus Gold 750W. This up from a 3570K and 16GB @ 2133MHz.

Though these were not new, these are a much better value than the newer gen, Managed to score the mobo and CPU for about the same price of an i7-8700K...


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2018)

Bought this from Piotyr (IRC or Discord people may know who he is)


----------



## LittleFlame (May 4, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Bought this from Piotyr (IRC or Discord people may know who he is)
> 
> View attachment 122190


Fire emblem always equals an instant like


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 4, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Bought this from Piotyr (IRC or Discord people may know who he is)
> 
> View attachment 122190


Oh my. That poor cover. Hope you can get the sticker removed without traces.


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> Oh my. That poor cover. Hope you can get the sticker removed without traces.


Shouldn't be a problem. It was just ripped off very quickly on the plastic. Some solvent and it will be gone with no trace.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 4, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> Fire emblem always equals an instant like


Instant like, instant.... like...... 

INSTANT IKE


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 4, 2018)

$4.60 switch case from amazon


----------



## Veho (May 6, 2018)

That 3 foot plush shark from IKEA


----------



## emigre (May 6, 2018)

Membership to a pornographic website.


----------



## Veho (May 6, 2018)

emigre said:


> Membership to a pornographic website.


Thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## loler55 (May 6, 2018)

this nice stickerbook for 20E incomplete

a gameboy for 2 euro

all without a triwing xD


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2018)

The Woody atari I bought the other day finally arrived, now mating its new friend.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 8, 2018)

I just bought the Obscure survival horror games on Steam since both were on sale for about $6 combined. A little disappointed in how short Obscure was (but it was on sale for $2 so whatever). It only took 6 hours to beat, and that's including a lot of back tracking and looking for items.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 8, 2018)

My parents came from Portugal for my nephews communion. They will be here for about 2 months. So I took them, my sister, her husband and my nephews to a chinese buffet. Altogether it cost me $170.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The3rdknuckles (May 8, 2018)

Just got this for $40 instead of $80. It’s on sale today only if anyone else is trying to get one. It supports 4K and has 4 outputs. https://www.bestbuy.com//site/rocketfish-4-port-4k-hdmi-switch-box-black/5055100.p?skuId=5055100


----------



## Depravo (May 8, 2018)

One of these things.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 8, 2018)

Depravo said:


> One of these things.


nice. I got a GBC for my birthday (:


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 8, 2018)

I got one of these, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (May 8, 2018)

a license for winrar.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 8, 2018)

Bought a new book light. Was looking for something that was thin, but was also rechargable (which is apparently harder than you'd think to find something decent of).

Ended up going with this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079LYZCJ9/

Battery life is probably garbage (probably only last 2-3 hours with max brightness on the dinky 250mah battery), but it's super thin and I liked the way the USB charger was integrated into it. And it can be used as a bookmark, which is nice


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 9, 2018)

And, thanks to a handy notification on my phone that I forgot I set, I just ordered the new Paperback version of Blood of Elves that released today, which just leaves me one away from having the complete set of books in the Witcher series (as published and translated by Orbit Books). Only missing Seasons of Storm, which released November 8th, and I decided to just go ahead and preorder that copy now just to have it all set and ready by the time it comes out.


----------



## bitjacker (May 9, 2018)

I got a fretlight guitar. good bit of fun, that.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 10, 2018)




----------



## slaphappygamer (May 10, 2018)

Just got a DSi xl with a stuck L button. The thing I really wanted, was the motherboard (to replace my bricked motherboard). Also, found out it has flipnote and is 1.4U. I might do some console joining. I’ve got a Black DSi and the 25th mario one. $10!

Red house, black buttons?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 11, 2018)

Well, damn, son, let's spend 2G's real quick.



 

 

Everything I own is gross


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 11, 2018)

Liked it just for jeffy





H1B1Esquire said:


> Well, damn, son, let's spend 2G's real quick.
> 
> View attachment 123101 View attachment 123113
> 
> Everything I own is gross



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2018)

I am now officially free of any debt.
Basically, the money I have saved up is mine. I owe nothing to anyone.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 12, 2018)

Got to bring my nephews 2ds back to ebgames to exchange it. The touch screen it extremely bad on it. If you touch the very most left of the screen the right side gets clicked. It's so bad that the 2ds own calibration program won't/ can't calibrate the screen. This is exactly why I bought the 2 year warranty with them for.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## astrangeone (May 13, 2018)

$30 for two really beat up mewtwo amiibos.  It's a decent price considering that the secondary market is bonkers!

Will be making one into a shiny with a fireball in it's hand, and the other into an armoured mewtwo version.

The mountain dew was delicious.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 14, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShonenJump (May 14, 2018)

deleted


----------



## emmanu888 (May 14, 2018)

Last week i got F1 2001 for the PS2 and an AM.Pass card for Pump It Up Prime 2

Today i got F1 2002 for PC because the PS2 version is hard to get complete in box and a Sabine figure for Disney Infinity 3.0


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 15, 2018)

Ended up buying Kingdom Come Deliverance and Burnout Paradise. Both for ps4. Going to start kingdom come after I beat yakuza 6( I'm on the last chapter)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (May 15, 2018)

Just bought these speakers, and boy are they powerful/nice for the price 







Logitech Z623


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 15, 2018)

Bought a car seat cover for my doggo, and a new kitchen scale. 

I was also finally able to order the Phantom Universal Modchip for my Saturn after waiting nearly 3 weeks for the one person who reliably sells them for cheap to get back to me, should _hopefully_ be here by next week


----------



## GhostLatte (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 16, 2018)

Since there are finally sellers getting third party Switch screens in, decided to order one for my first Switch with the broken backlight. Hopefully I was right that it was just the screen itself that went bad, and not anything else >.>


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 17, 2018)

I bought undertale on the ps4 and I gliched out  kingdom come.

 I'm right at the beginning where are you have to go get money for your father from someone you can have the beat them up and take the key get their stuff and sell it or use a lock pick and do not hurt them and steal their stuff like that. I wanted to use a lock pick so I save before the chest what I failed I reload it and the game won't let me interact with the chest at all. So I have to start new game just because of that because that is a main story mission the very first one.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 18, 2018)

i got the Magic NS and honestly i recommend it to everyone who owns a switch/wiiu/ps3 and pc.

that things is frikkin amazing.




GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 123600 View attachment 123601 View attachment 123602


how much were they?


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> i got the Magic NS and honestly i recommend it to everyone who owns a switch/wiiu/ps3 and pc.
> 
> that things is frikkin amazing.
> 
> ...


565


----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 18, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> 565


you must be having the rich white men Buck ehhh


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> you must be having the rich white men Buck ehhh


I know my way around.


----------



## oofio (May 18, 2018)

n64 disk drive from my local flee market


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 19, 2018)

Bought Pokemon stadium for $10 and Majoras Mask for $30 but I don't have a expation pack to play it. My friend is going to lend me his to test it. When I do put it in my n64 it does say it need one.



Spoiler













Got a platinum trophy in undertale, not that it's the hardest game to platinum. Also was playing it as a pacifist


Edit: went back to the same pawn store and got a repro hack of dragon warrior called Dragon Warrior Remix. It was $10 and bought a Wiimote with built in motion plus for $5, no Wii condom though.


Spoiler


----------



## Flame (May 20, 2018)

some new stuff for my collection


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 23, 2018)

Got a samus gamecube styled Classic controller for the wiiu. It was $18. I bought it mainly for nintendont. It feels pretty good and sturdy, it doesn't feel cheap at all. Got the samus controller because it was the cheapest of them all, but I'm actually liking it.



Spoiler















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2018)

Got myself one of those £5 DS lites I had not seen in a while.





Slightly iffy top screen but I only want it for testing and GBA on the lower one anyway. Might still replace it though. Otherwise pretty clean.

Plus the usual tools, books and stuff that is not games. Did get another nice drawing tablet though, people said £1 and it came with a nice pen so I am happy -- Windows abandoned it years ago but it runs just fine on Linux which has GIMP and inkscape which is most of what I use anyway.


----------



## Armadillo (May 23, 2018)

4TB western digital black, need more space for games.


----------



## Kingy (May 23, 2018)

I didn't get this very recently, I just forgot to post it here. But hey, at least I posted it.


Spoiler: Big CPU box


----------



## Joe88 (May 23, 2018)

free 1TB portable hdd to review, not as big as other ive gotten but I will find a use for it, maybe for switch "backups"


----------



## dpad_5678 (May 23, 2018)

Steeldiver 3DS Not For Resale demo kiosk cart on eBay for $3.20.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 24, 2018)

Spoiler: eyyy, Saturn Modchip finally


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2018)

Lies. We all know you stumped up $500+ dollars for it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 24, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Lies. We all know you stumped up $500+ dollars for it.


If I had $500 to waste on Panzer Dragoon Saga, I would've bought the $150 Saturn ODE instead of the $30 modchip ;O;


----------



## GhostLatte (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Langin (May 25, 2018)

Bought these two for a flipping 200 euros but worth it:


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (May 25, 2018)

I might have a problem.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 26, 2018)

Bought zelda Skyward Sword, it was $30 at my local Retro Game Store so I had to buy it. It came with the audio CD also.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 26, 2018)

Pre ordered this:


----------



## Flame (May 26, 2018)

mech said:


> Pre ordered this:




i was going to order that too but thought i have SNES mini... i can daul boot. so let me just get the controller.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 26, 2018)

Flame said:


> i was going to order that too but thought i have SNES mini... i can daul boot. so let me just get the controller.


https://store.nintendo.co.uk/ninten...ndo-classic-mini-nes-controller/11378201.html


----------



## Flame (May 26, 2018)

mech said:


> https://store.nintendo.co.uk/ninten...ndo-classic-mini-nes-controller/11378201.html



i meant to say " so brought just the controller".

i did this yesterday.


----------



## DinohScene (May 26, 2018)

Achievements... nothing else...


----------



## xxxkumcell (May 26, 2018)

I got a r4 card a ds lite and a gameboy sp oh right and a dragon dildo


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2018)

A toy I have been after for many years now but could never bring myself to pay ebay prices for. Got myself a nice vernier height gauge



£15 and a few hours this afternoon cleaning it up, also will have to fab up (not pictured there are some of the attachments in the box) a scriber but it seems one of my HSS blanks fits just fine out of the box which is a nice bonus). Might be a bit on the short side for some but more than suitable for my purposes.
It seems this last few weeks have been surprisingly good for my metrology department. Don't know if a bunch of them died off or something but it does what I need it to do.


----------



## Ryccardo (May 26, 2018)

My "new" PS2 network adapter (with modem) arrived a week ago, bought from the USA for 6 dollars + 22 of shipping, which is less than the European current street price of the Ethernet-only model 

(btw, I was in an electronics store today, they had FOUR snes minis in stock at 80 €)


----------



## ars25 (May 27, 2018)

Got a gba to gc link cable and a 4-p gba link cable for 2.99 each at good will.


----------



## x65943 (May 29, 2018)

Bought this classic. Workers of the world unite!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 29, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XKVWGV6/

Ah shoot


----------



## tunip3 (May 29, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XKVWGV6/
> 
> Ah shoot


Oh how many you plan on having?


----------



## Old (May 30, 2018)

I grabbed a box of random toys/figures for $5 a couple weeks ago, and this lovely pink Lite was floating at the bottom.  I assumed it would be DOA/doomed to a life covered in nasty sticker residue....









....But she cleaned up beautifully with a bit of patience & rubbing alcohol!










Restoration:  *So* satisfying.


----------



## DKB (May 31, 2018)

A Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Lmaokernel (May 31, 2018)

I got a new raspberry pi 3 b+, a cooling case for it, a replacement hdd for one of my raid setups, and a 1tb usb hard drive to use with the pi. Gonna turn it into my dedicated download box so I don't have to leave my loud ass gaming rig on all the time doing all the work

Sent from my toaster running rebug


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 1, 2018)

Bought a 500GB M.2 SATA drive for my laptop for OS's and such. Decided to just opt for SATA instead of PCIe because it just ended up cheaper per GB. Almost went with a cheap PCIe ADATA, but decided against it since it apparently has longevity issues. Will be a huge improvement over the 5400RPM 1TB HDD it's using now, can't wait to see those fast boot times.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 1, 2018)

Spare right joycon rail has turned up so I can make a new jig out of it.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 1, 2018)

It was still new and bought the last copy



Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Jun 1, 2018)

this one's for you @migles  and @Tom Bombadildo

my mega drive and sonic came today ^__^







edit: im much more clean then this pic shows.
i just wanted to show off my mega drive to tom and migles


----------



## migles (Jun 1, 2018)

Flame said:


> this one's for you @migles  and @Tom Bombadildo
> 
> my mega drive and sonic came today ^__^
> 
> ...


omg fuck you, thats the same exact thing i had
probably some dude found it in the trash and sold it to you
by the borders that's the shit slow pal version as well right?


----------



## Flame (Jun 1, 2018)

migles said:


> omg fuck you, thats the same exact thing i had
> probably some dude found it in the trash and sold it to you
> by the borders that's the shit slow pal version as well right?



someone's trash is someone else's treasure


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 1, 2018)

I just bought a plain bagel with cream cheese at work for $1.00.  lol.  I want to buy a Super Mario Bros 2 shirt.  Let the hunt begin.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 1, 2018)

An animal crossing New 3DS brand new from Toys R Us (60€!!!)
2 Hori brand Pokémon sun/moon ultrasun/ultramoon 3ds carrying bags (3€ each!!!)








Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tunip3 (Jun 1, 2018)

Damn I couldn't find that good of a deal the cheapest new 3ds I ever saw was like £100


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 1, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> Damn I couldn't find that good of a deal the cheapest new 3ds I ever saw was like £100


It was on some sort of clearance. They wanted to get rid of it and took 70€ off the sticker price. Not that I needed another 3DS, but I simply couldn't let this slip. 

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 1, 2018)

4 new car tyres, £400


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 2, 2018)

Christian Slater's jacket from Mr. Robot


----------



## hii915 (Jun 2, 2018)

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/m9WW4q
So excited to converge all my needed technology into one box!


----------



## Catastrophic (Jun 3, 2018)

hii915 said:


> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/m9WW4q
> So excited to converge all my needed technology into one box!


I just put together an extra PC myself. Had some leftover parts from when I upgraded my mobo and CPU the other day. I was really lucky and got my brother's GTX970 for it since he didn't seem to care about selling it.


----------



## Keirrison (Jun 3, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> An animal crossing New 3DS brand new from Toys R Us (60€!!!)



Now that is what I call a bargain


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 3, 2018)

Finally found a hat that fits.. I hate the flat bills though, so I'm attempting to curve it..


----------



## Kyuuketsuki (Jun 4, 2018)

Metal Gear Solid V: The Definitive Experience (PS4)... Purely for the non-downloadable DLC, which is how life goes when you avoid updates and you want all the cool sh*t on a game you already own.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 4, 2018)

Hope bottom bracket in orange. Got fed up of the inconsistent cheaper Shimano ones, especially in winter. Some seem to last ages, others die after after a single muddy ride


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 4, 2018)

Bought 2 new pets.
I should get them on Wednesday. It's my first time ordering live things online. So hopefully it works out well. Paid just under $85 with shipping



Spoiler



these are not my pictures. 

Cyriocosmus elegans. Common name: Trinidad Dwarf Tiger





And a Vaejovis Spinigerus. The common name is Arizona Stripedtail Scorpion or The Arizona Devil Scorpion






Also bought for my dad some ghost pepper seeds. 25 red and 30 yellow. They cost me $12

Amazon shipped my preorder of Vampyr ps4


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 4, 2018)

Setup a Shipt account which is just tl;dr grocery delivery. Only $49 for a year, and free delivery on $35+ grocery orders, so pretty cheap.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2018)

Pre-ordered ultimate edition of RDR2.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 5, 2018)

Eyyyyyyyyy preorders went back up for the Solaire Amiibo so I did it.

https://www.gamestop.com/nintendo-s...aire-of-astora-amiibo-only-at-gamestop/159628


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2018)

Good some cheapo wood turning tools




Handles are not quite the thing I could use to beat a man to death like most of the other turning tools I have used, and they needed a touch with the wire wheel and a sharpening stone but all good otherwise.

Game wise actually something, a PS1 multitap being stylishly displayed on my drug dealer scales I got from the same guy for £1



 
£3 it was, bit more than I might have been able to get away with and I know there are about 5 games, 4 of which are bad, that make use of it but had to be done.


----------



## migles (Jun 6, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> £3 it was, bit more than I might have been able to get away with and I know there are about 5 games, 4 of which are bad, that make use of it but had to be done.


3 UK bucks i still believe it's not that bad of a price...
does it have the permanent smoke smell?
i had a ps1 that smelled so bad...

not sure if i love how it seems your house is full of junk, or should be worried ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2018)

Smells like most plastics of that vintage.

That said I did pull apart a PS1 era hifi made from similar plastics that lived in a house of a couple of chain smokers once... poor little thing. Took a while to get rid of the smell from my room too.

I know £3 is not much these days, however I got more used to getting things like that from clueless people in boxes of junk for £1 or so.

As for being worried then I am well on my way to becoming a hoarder.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 6, 2018)

I recently bought an MSI Trident 3 Arctic.





(random photo from google)

I wanted something to use for development and for some gaming, with the constraint that it should fit on my desktop and take very little space. Sure I paid extra for the small factor. I hope it doesn't burn.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 6, 2018)

Bought a 56 automatic egg turning incubator for my dad for father's day. It's what he wanted because his old 72 egg incubator  (not automatic) broke. He had it for about 7 years. His last one cost about $160, this one cost me $80 with ebay coupons and it ships from within Canada unlike his last one that was from China. 



Spoiler



picture from eBay listing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


My order from tarantula canada came today. It was supposed to come yesterday but FedEx fucked and didn't ship it untill yesterday. So they were sitting in the FedEx office for a day for no reason when I paid for overnight shipping. Also they wouldn't give me atleast a partial refund on the shipping(FedEx didnt).



Spoiler


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 7, 2018)

$7 AGS-101


----------



## Jayro (Jun 7, 2018)

I recently preordered the TX SX Pro, so there's that...


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 8, 2018)

Bought these games as a late birthday gift to myself



Spoiler



I really need a job somehow. Arguing with an old friend (that I blocked for 3 years) online teling me to stop mooching sister's money somehow causes me longing guilt...


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 8, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> *snip*



That's not a dope scale.
This is a dope scale!


----------



## leon315 (Jun 8, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> That's not a dope scale.
> This is a dope scale!


My store sells that scale, people usually use them to weight ''WHITE SUGAR'' if can get it


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 8, 2018)

Rocket league stressballs


----------



## danwellby (Jun 9, 2018)

Ni No Kuni 2 king edition



Spoiler: large portion as phone only does large images


----------



## Old (Jun 9, 2018)

Wifey was having a Saturday out (I stayed behind with the dogs, too hot for us) and she just returned with *these* goodies -- More Loyal Subjects AND my favorite Costco artichokes!


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 9, 2018)

Bought this on eBay 3 days ago and completely forgot all about it.



Spoiler


----------



## migles (Jun 9, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> $7 AGS-101


fuck you!
how come you got it for 7 bucks


----------



## Old (Jun 9, 2018)

migles said:


> fuck you!
> how come you got it for 7 bucks



I typically pull a couple/few from the wild each year at the Goodwill price, $2.50.   

I've also been told at yard sales (usually by kids):  _"Oh, THAT old GameBoy thing?  Just give me a buck for it."_


----------



## migles (Jun 9, 2018)

Old said:


> I typically pull a couple/few from the wild each year at the Goodwill price, $2.50.
> 
> I've also been told at yard sales (usually by kids):  _"Oh, THAT old GameBoy thing?  Just give me a buck for it."_


the backlight screen ones? ags 101?
the normal sp yes its kinda trash lol, but damn, i payed premium for my ags 101 :c


----------



## Old (Jun 9, 2018)

migles said:


> the backlight screen ones? ags 101?
> the normal sp yes its kinda trash lol, but damn, i payed premium for my ags 101 :c



Protip:  *Never* pay premium.  I mean, it's _your_ money and all, so feel free to toss it around as you wish.


----------



## migles (Jun 9, 2018)

Old said:


> Protip:  *Never* pay premium.  I mean, it's _your_ money and all, so feel free to toss it around as you wish.


i payed premium as a way to say, i couldn't find a good price one.. specially one in europe, to avoid paying like 100 bucks to the customs
and i really wanted one, and i just went for what i could...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 9, 2018)

migles said:


> i payed premium as a way to say, i couldn't find a good price one.. specially one in europe, to avoid paying like 100 bucks to the customs
> and i really wanted one, and i just went for what i could...


Paying cheap for premium is the key


----------



## Old (Jun 10, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> Paying cheap for premium is the key









Update:  Opened up the last box to find THIS guy, the RARE Faker chase variant!  He sells for between $80-$120, all day every day!  Yayyyyy free monies! SCORE!






https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=loyal+subjects+Faker+chase&_sacat=0&LH_Complete=1


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 10, 2018)

$6 monitor 1680x1050


----------



## x65943 (Jun 11, 2018)

Half way to becoming a millionaire
Edit: for context water costs 25k per bottle


----------



## PuNKeMoN (Jun 13, 2018)

So my car I've had for 7 years finally broke enough that a repair would cost as much as a down payment on a new one. It had a host of tiny issues and was 400 miles away from 200,000.

So I purchased a vehicle. My first one from a dealer. Yay car payments, a necessary evil


Anyway, here's a couple of pics


Spoiler



 
 
2014 Prius. Figured I'd save money on fuel and help preserve the planet.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 13, 2018)

Why remove out the plate when the dealer name says exactly where it was purchased?
Anyway continuing to improve my 360 collection. Seems prices are going back up now as all that was £12. Also a random charger for £1.
 

I did have LOTR war in the north before but I also have siblings so yeah. Would have done Sacred 2 on PC again but it is co-op and far better than Sacred 3 so I had to do it.


----------



## PuNKeMoN (Jun 13, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Why remove out the plate when the dealer name says exactly where it was purchased?



I see you admiring my photo editing skills. Thanks!
Why not though? The dealer serves a wide area so that doesn't mean anything really.


----------



## migles (Jun 13, 2018)

i had been crying and being annoying to get one pokemon crystal for years, well, finnally i did, did come with other bonus carts, like a second pkmn crystal, 2xsilver and 1 gold:





i will try to replace one of thoose crystals battery with a holder for a smaller battery as a try.
most of them got the batteries dead, and to solve the inconvenience of soldering when batteries die, i will mod this


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2018)

Finally got a Switch. Should hold me off until my SX Pro arrives in 2-4 weeks.


----------



## migles (Jun 14, 2018)

my boktai arrived


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 14, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Half way to becoming a millionaire
> Edit: for context water costs 25k per bottle
> *snip*



Me n me brother are betting with 1000 dong every time we're playing games.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 16, 2018)

Went out with my sisters to check what's left of Toys R Us, and decided to snag this last copy for $4



Spoiler


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jun 16, 2018)

I bought a fathers day card and those hob nob crunchy things and a USB to Xbox adapter to homebrew my Xbox


----------



## Blue (Jun 16, 2018)

Some chicks. And a 128GB SD card for my Switch.






Spoiler: lol


----------



## tunip3 (Jun 16, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> $6 monitor 1680x1050


Where do you get these deals from


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jun 16, 2018)

Blue_Mew said:


> Some chicks. And a 128GB SD card for my Switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the first time i read this i read it as i got some chicks for my nintendo switch


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 17, 2018)

Wife and kids got me a switch for father’s day/anniversary.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 19, 2018)

Got this coffee mug from my wife and kids on father’s day. Lol


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 19, 2018)

If you have not taught your kids to surpass you in farting then clearly you have gone wrong somewhere. Or is this one of those appeasement things like when you say someone still has it?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 19, 2018)

lol, my oldest seems to fart on command and the youngest one laughs. It’s so cute when they both get laughing, I have a hard time telling her to stop farting. However, I am (and my wife will tell you the same) the fart master. Definitely, still have it.


----------



## MatchaChan_ (Jun 20, 2018)

I went on a bit of a spree and bought all except 3 of the Sims 4 Expansion/Stuff/Game packs.
It was worth it.

I also bought Cities Skylines, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Yooka-Laylee and some new makeup.

I have a big problem with impulse buying!


----------



## tunip3 (Jun 20, 2018)

MatchaChan_ said:


> I went on a bit of a spree and bought all except 3 of the Sims 4 Expansion/Stuff/Game packs.
> It was worth it.
> 
> I also bought Cities Skylines, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Yooka-Laylee and some new makeup.
> ...


if you impulse buy make sure ya buy stuff you need and will use, make sure ya play all of the games and make ya relatives look like clowns with the make up kit


----------



## MatchaChan_ (Jun 20, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> if you impulse buy make sure ya buy stuff you need and will use, make sure ya play all of the games and make ya relatives look like clowns with the make up kit


That's good advice for impulse buying, maybe I should keep that in mind when I get the urge to splurge.
Also I'm tempted to make my family look like clowns lol!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 21, 2018)

After completing my first year at university, I think this is a good treat. Lol haven’t even touched my PS4 in months


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 21, 2018)

I pre-ordered a couple of games this week. I pre-ordered Dark Souls, smash bros, yoshi( may not keep the preorder) and Pokemon let's go Eevee for the switch. For PS4 I pre-ordered anthem, Resident Evil 2, Fallout 76, Metro exodius and jump Force.

Bought on Ebay fallout 3 for ps3. I know it's not the best version of Fallout 3 but it was $5 and I wanted to play it I've never play Fallout 3 I played New Vegas Fallout 1 2 but never 3.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 21, 2018)

Got this burrito at Gordo’s on Solano, the second-best burrito place I’ve eaten at in my life. Anybody who lives in Berkeley or Oakland, or even someone who drives by for their commute or something: if you like burritos, you have GOT to check this place out.



I’m getting hungry just thinking about it!


----------



## deltamind (Jun 25, 2018)

I recently got my self the surety that I will be buying CyberPunk 2077 soon lol. Just kidding got the most important thing in life. FOOD <3 Although I wanted a panda instead


----------



## Flame (Jun 25, 2018)

brought this recently for my vita yay.








also got this for my SNES mini which i dual boot for NES games.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 25, 2018)

On Fridays the sushi at Safeway (which I might point out is actually quite good) is a couple bucks cheaper.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 26, 2018)

So earlier today, I got a new job, starting tomorrow!

Also, while I was at the store for some errands, I couldn't resist, and picked up a Mimikyu


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 26, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Got this burrito at Gordo’s on Solano, the second-best burrito place I’ve eaten at in my life. Anybody who lives in Berkeley or Oakland, or even someone who drives by for their commute or something: if you like burritos, you have GOT to check this place out.
> View attachment 132582
> I’m getting hungry just thinking about it!


My and a buddy are heading up to see Primus at The Greek Theatre on Friday. We will have check this place out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 26, 2018)

America loses the box art war... Again.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 27, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> My and a buddy are heading up to see Primus at The Greek Theatre on Friday. We will have check this place out. Thanks for the heads up.


By the way, their Burritos are pretty big (or maybe my other favorite Taqueria just has really small burritos). They also stock Mexican Cokes, so make sure to get one of those


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 27, 2018)

Sweet^^ I’m down for a fat burrito. My buddy is a vegetarian, so we may skip it. Hmmmm, maybe I just get him really high. Lol. <angelsaysno>


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 27, 2018)

I don't think I posted this here. I imported a Sega Saturn arcade port from japan. The website says it should be coming to the US but so far, nothing. So I decided not to wait. 
The Game Paradise Cruisin MIX. I got the platinum in 12 hours lol.


----------



## migles (Jun 27, 2018)

Flame said:


> brought this recently for my vita yay.
> 
> View attachment 133238



a passtrough device with "pro" in it
where's the SD2Vita dual core variant?


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 27, 2018)

Some recent arrivals






My old 5 slot HDD bay died after 4-5 years of 24/7 service, so decided to upgrade myself. All the drives were fine thank god


----------



## Nomi20 (Jun 27, 2018)

Chocolate Milk, it's amazing
Also Mario Tennis Aces! It's pretty fun.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 29, 2018)

Bought a nes. The pawn shop/retro game store wanted 80 for it but when we tried it, it had the blinking light of death. So they they said I could have it for 40 with 2 controllers and a game,so I chose excitebike.

Also bought a expansion pack for my N64 for $20, sorry a video RAM Booster Pack 4MB for the N64



Spoiler
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


The door for the NES is cracked so I have a new one coming It was $2 and I bought a new 72 pin connector for it for $9 i should have it next week


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 30, 2018)

Attempting to do some commissions while waiting for the job so hopefully it's reasonable (without being mocked or b****hed at). So for now...I had to limit my buying.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2018)

Just won an auction for a SNES, $35 for working SNES, cables, 1 controller and 2 trash games (Home Alone 2 and Super Tennis).

Needs to be "de-yellowed" a bit, but otherwise looks in good condition. 

Plan on getting a flashcart at some point in the future, not sure if I want to spend a ton and grab the SD2SNES or just stick with the Super EverDrive v2 though.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 3, 2018)

For my Nintendo Switch


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 3, 2018)

While I wait and decide on what SNES flashcart I want to buy, I ordered some cheapo repo carts for some ganes to play in the meantime. Grabbed Chrono Trigger, ALttP, FF3/6, and Earthbound, all for a total of ~$50. Repo carts, sure, but they'll work just as well and I'm not paying $300 for them all.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 3, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> While I wait and decide on what SNES flashcart I want to buy, I ordered some cheapo repo carts for some ganes to play in the meantime. Grabbed Chrono Trigger, ALttP, FF3/6, and Earthbound, all for a total of ~$50. Repo carts, sure, but they'll work just as well and I'm not paying $300 for them all.


SD2SNES is the best flashcart out there


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 3, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> While I wait and decide on what SNES flashcart I want to buy, I ordered some cheapo repo carts for some ganes to play in the meantime. Grabbed Chrono Trigger, ALttP, FF3/6, and Earthbound, all for a total of ~$50. Repo carts, sure, but they'll work just as well and I'm not paying $300 for them all.


Where did you buy the repros from?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 3, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> SD2SNES is the best flashcart out there


And $200, which is a silly price IMO. The fact it doesn't support SA-1 games (yet) is a pretty heavy blow, I could buy the Super EverDrive with DSP chip support and Super Mario RPG for less (which is, tbh, the only SA-1 game I want to play).



dragonblood9999 said:


> Where did you buy the repros from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Chrono Trigger and Earthbound I bought off a friend who had a few of copies of each for $20, but FF3/ALttP I got from this seller on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/ClassicGameEmporium?ref=s2-header-shopname

Basic reproductions with no boxes and manuals and such, but for $15 each you can't complain. Got a lot of decent reviews, so I figured I'd at least get these, and perhaps grab the originals at a later date when I have a ton of extra money to spend.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 4, 2018)

Xbox to usb adapter.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 5, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> For my Nintendo Switch
> 
> *snip*



I can already tell you, you won't regret the purchase.

Source: I'm an Anker Powercore 26800+ owner.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 5, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I can already tell you, you won't regret the purchase.
> 
> Source: I'm an Anker Powercore 26800+ owner.


Yea my Nintendo Switch is the main reason other is my pi3+7inch official screen


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 6, 2018)

Just got a pro wireless controller for my switch. I’d post a picture, but they are all the same. It feels great in between my hands. The shoulder buttons aren’t in the perfect spot. They are a bit off and I need to point my finger upwards, or downwards to hit them. I’ll have to try to use my middle fingers, that might feel better. Definitely better that the joycons.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 7, 2018)

Just got gbatemp back. I'm so stoked!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 7, 2018)

Bought a few things while the temp was RIP.

First, Super Mario RPG for the SNES cuz I like that game a lot.

Second, some gamebit screwdrivers so I can take my SNES apart and de-yellow it at some point.

And thirdly, I won 2 auctions for some Kindles. 1 was a Kindle Paperwhite (5th gen I believe) for $50, and the other just a Kindle Touch (no idea how old) for $10. Paperwhite is for me while I read at night, and the regular Kindle for my fiancee so she can read during the day and such. Mainly got them because I'm kinda tired of using my Shield Tablet as an e-reader, and I'm looking for something a bit more "portable" that I don't have to worry about breaking/being stolen when I'm out and about.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 8, 2018)

Upgraded my music gear.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bought Castlevania 2 Simon's Quest for $10.



Spoiler









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2018)

Gave an Acekard 2i to a mate of mine.
Got this little beauty in return!






Few scuffs, some user damage and a few loose pages.
Other then that, still in a really good nick!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 10, 2018)

Got 2 weeks vacation from work. We heading to Ventura for beaching and chilling.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 11, 2018)

I ordered me a new gaming desktop! 

A Dell System 325P! Top of the line PC! It has:
A 386 running at 25mhz
5120kb total of RAM
5.25" Floppy drive 
And an integrated WD VGA chip! 

I also bought a 486 that I'm going to put in it, and I've got an IDE to SD card adapter I'm going to use for the HDD. At some point I'm going to replace that 5.25" drive with a 3.5" drive, put 16MB of RAM in it, and then get a Sound Blaster 16 for it. I might add a separate VGA card as well, but for now the integrated card is going to be just fine for what I plan on doing with it.


----------



## Strule (Jul 11, 2018)

Well, I recently got a replacement power cable for my Super Famicom which was unused since 2011. Pretty excited 'bout it


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 11, 2018)

I got a new debit card, since the other one was old and also disintegrating.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 11, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I got a new debit card, since the other one was old and also disintegrating.


Congratulations?


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 11, 2018)

Disc brake rotor and new glasses.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 11, 2018)

A nice little set that will keep me busy
Switch was $255 on sale, micro usb to usb c adapter for travel use, tg screen protector since the plastic one is trash, sx pro and I got the case free with purchase of the sx pro


----------



## leon315 (Jul 11, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I ordered me a new gaming desktop!
> 
> A Dell System 325P! Top of the line PC! It has:
> A 386 running at 25mhz
> ...


CAN IT PLAY CRYSIS 2??


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 12, 2018)

Topeak super chain tool
Crankbrothers m10 multi-tool pink/black
Two pedro's tyre levers.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 13, 2018)

From BestBuy and eBay respectively


Spoiler











Then from PSN Store Japan


Spoiler











I'm so glad I bought this on the PS4 rather on the PS3. In hopes that the latter version would have a price drop (couldn't stomach the 7,384 Yen price), I didn't realize it'll release a PS4 version and a permanent price drop on the previous console (down to 1,800 yen on both consoles though currently it's 1,350 due to Double Discount sale going on there) and a Day 1 discount until the 17th. Wew, that is some good decision I ever did.

Not pictured: some vitamins my mom sent for me so I can have an appetite like she expects. I...just wanted to lose weight and eat less tbh.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 13, 2018)

Bought a nes everdrive today on Amazon it should arrive tomorrow. It was about $25 more on Amazon than krikzz site.

I have a bunch of smaller sd cards that came with my 3ds and my nephews 2ds,I have about 7 of them altogether. So I'm going to use them.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 14, 2018)

It's finally here


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## mgrev (Jul 14, 2018)

Nokia 7 Plus, Nintendo switch, 128gb microsd for the phone. Super mario odyssey, Mario kart 8 deluxe, a small carrying case for the switch and a big case for storing everything from the dock to the joycons to the console itself


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 14, 2018)

mgrev said:


> Nokia 7 Plus, Nintendo switch, 128gb microsd for the phone. Super mario odyssey, Mario kart 8 deluxe, a small carrying case for the switch and a big case for storing everything from the dock to the joycons to the console itself


Your forgetting an Anker Powercore+ 20100


----------



## mgrev (Jul 14, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> Your forgetting an Anker Powercore+ 20100


I was going to buy it too but literally didn't have enough money after spending my may paycheck on the other stuff. (yes it's like 110$ in norway but whatever)


----------



## tomGER (Jul 14, 2018)

soulx said:


> Preordered RAM.


Why preorder it when you can just download more ram


----------



## zeroultima6 (Jul 15, 2018)

As a splatoon fan i managed a get the amiibo of pearl and marina.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 17, 2018)

So, after a bit of a UPS fuck up, I finally got my 386 Dell today  It came with an ISA network card, which was nice and unexpected, and everything works as I thought it would. 

So far, I've done the following:

Drilled into and pulled two stripped screws from the case. 
Swapped the 5.25" drive for a 3.5" drive (at some point I'll need to get a case bracket, for now it's just sitting somewhat loose) and tested to make sure it's working.
Found out my SD to IDE adapter was designed for 2.5" IDE cables (because I'm dumb), so I ordered a CF to IDE adapter that'll be coming in Wednesday.

So far, what I plan on doing this week:
Install the CF adapter, and install DOS 6.22 and add all my gaymz.
Install the Soundblaster 16 I ordered for some hot DOS-era music.
Upgrade the 25mhz 386 with a 40mhz AMD 386.

What I plan on doing sometime in the future:
(Hopefully) find an old COASt (cache on a stick) upgrade that's not incredibly expensive, to add some L2 cache to the 386.
Install the 40mhz Cyrix math co-processor that's shipping from China and won't be here for a good month or two.
Add some VRAM for the built-in VGA chip, and potentially add a separate VGA card that's a bit more powerful. 
Max the system RAM for the mobo (which appears to be 16MB).


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 17, 2018)

A 200gb micro sd


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 18, 2018)

So I am getting really broke and I’m having trouble maintaining a healthy financial life. 
Bought a 32” gaming monitor ASUS 32VAQ
Witcher 3 for the PS4 
Black Ops 3 + Infinity Warfare PS4
Renewed my 12 year PS plus membership 
Purchased an AC for my family 
300$ of clothes 
Purchased 7 tickets for two day admissions to Canada’s largest amusement park
Also got an Amazon fire tv stick and a new phone case
Can’t stop spending


----------



## NighthunterXXX (Jul 18, 2018)

My new 2Ds with Mario Kart


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 18, 2018)

There was nothing I really wanted on the prime day sale but I did end up buying a 64gb micro sd, a wii2hdmi for my nephew and 2 Amazon basics power strip.


Also was given 6 babies of what look like american toads. I'm not going to keep all 6 of them just 2 or 3 and give the rest to my best friend when they are a little bigger.

Pics later I'm at work right know.

Just bought a 8 channel security system with 4 cameras. It comes with a 1tb HDD built it which I may upgrade to at least 4tb.


Also here are the pictures of the toads



Spoiler



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stwert (Jul 18, 2018)

My latest purchase, which I got yesterday, is PlayStation VR.

I held out not bad I think. I vowed back in 2016 when it launched that I wouldn’t buy it until Sony demonstrated adequate support for the accessory. I’ve been burned too many times with Sony not supporting accessories and even systems (Vita) over the years. 

But there’s now enough games I’m interested in to justify the purchase.
Have to say I’m pretty impressed with it considering it’s price point and the decidedly average hardware of the PS4 Pro.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 19, 2018)

It’s been a rough week. Got my wife some flowers on the way home.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 20, 2018)

Got this free for review, will be a nice sidegrade over my h100i v2


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 23, 2018)

Got new cherry switches with my buttons. Trying to keep it matchy.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2018)

If we are showing off purses, bags and wallets then I continued my transformation into stereotypical English explorer/colonial. Pretty much only need a pith helmet and Sam Browne belt at this point.



 



 
Also scored a router plane as you can see there, even paid up (a whole £12) for it. Had a go with it already and it is great fun.

Plus the usual mountain of books, even had to get a new cabinet for them. Most interesting (I presume nobody else cares about 1930s a5 ish book titled "high tensile strength brasses or "manganese bronzes" a metallurgical review of their properties and uses" and similar ones about copper and its alloys) was probably the 1780s English dictionary but that will probably be appearing in funny pictures instead (so far I learned that shuttlecock was once spelled shittlecock)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 24, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> If we are showing off purses, bags and wallets then I continued my transformation into stereotypical English explorer/colonial. Pretty much only need a pith helmet and Sam Browne belt at this point.


Don’t forget your Indiana Jones hat and bullwhip.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> If we are showing off purses, bags and wallets then I continued my transformation into stereotypical English explorer/colonial. Pretty much only need a pith helmet and Sam Browne belt at this point.
> 
> View attachment 136998
> 
> ...


Finally someone posting bags that aren't fake!

I also love the PS1 wallet


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Song of storms (Jul 25, 2018)

I bought another copy of Puyo Puyo Tetris. Don't ask XD


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 25, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> I bought another copy of Puyo Puyo Tetris. Don't ask XD


I'll bite. Why? 

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 25, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> I'll bite. Why?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


I'm flying abroad for a month and forgot the cartridge at home. i'm dumb, I know XD


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 25, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 136984



I got to ask tho, what's the obsession with designer items?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2018)

Found some headphones at a car boot. World war 2 vintage I am told, not sure exactly where from but looks closest to German stuff (internally they use machine threads as well which US and UK would not have). Whole £8 I parted with for these.




Ripped the guts out, transplanted some from another dead set (see right) and then found that a) the existing wire was series wound, and b) that 70+ year old wire is not inclined to want to be soldered (I sanded it, toasted it, got extra flux, got automotive grade flux core solder -- did not want to take). Now I have to go find some suitable replacement wire as modern PVC coated stuff is no going to cut it here -- only stuff vaguely suitable here that is not mains rated and terribly thick is some old cloth covered USB cables but they are 1m long. Also realised since the demise of maplin I have nowhere nearby in the real world to get fancy headphone jacks.

Edit. It subsequently occurred that the cloth covering was covering cloth covered wire and thus I could slide a bunch of modern PVC coated stuff inside it.
I however wish I had thought to check both donor speakers beforehand as only one appears to have survived the years in my junk box. Oh well just some minor soldering when I find another donor set.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 25, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I got to ask tho, what's the obsession with designer items?


Why not?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2018)

Got a couple of things in the past few days (being my birthday and all) 

Octopath Traveler (digital)





Mega Man X Legacy Collection 1 and 2





And some Sony MDRV55 headphones


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 26, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Mega Man X Legacy Collection 1 and 2


Idk why they just didn't included both on the same cart
Capcom being cheap only wanting to pay for a 4GB cart instead of 16GB


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> Idk why they just didn't included both on the same cart
> Capcom being cheap only wanting to pay for a 4GB cart instead of 16GB



I know, it's stupid, but I went digital on both games, may as well use my 200 GB SD card


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2018)

I got a "new" table set.




 

It was traded for the table I already had, and it's honestly a lot better, nothing to complain about.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2018)

New hyperkin duke.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 1, 2018)

My co-worker got an ounce of weed as tip. He don’t smoke and it’s rude (to some) to not accept a tip. He handed it to me.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 1, 2018)

200GB microsd for switch


----------



## Flame (Aug 1, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> 200GB microsd for switch




nice, dem digital games need space


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 1, 2018)

a cheapo PS1/2 to PS3 controller adaptor


----------



## DeuX (Aug 3, 2018)

I bought another fish for my main tank


----------



## sven7777 (Aug 3, 2018)

My son recently got an Occulus Rift - he had my wife try out one of those "ripcord" games and within 3 minutes she had taken it off saying "nope - mm-mm - nope I'm out"


----------



## Ariff Tsukasa (Aug 4, 2018)

I brought someone special to introduce to my mom XD


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 4, 2018)

Gojira-san said:


> I brought someone special to introduce to my mom XD


Can you still mail order brides? 

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ariff Tsukasa (Aug 4, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> Can you still mail order brides?
> Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk



You mean wedding? I still not graduate college yet to get marry XP


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 4, 2018)

This Zero Nendoroid


----------



## Soraiko (Aug 4, 2018)

i got my second switch today (for online play). and i got my new GTX 1080TI today too


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 7, 2018)

I’ve had this motherlovin card for a few years now. FFfFfinaly I get the Bluetooth to work. Now my dell from 07 has bluetooth4.0! Got my beats and a Magic Mouse, that’s seen better days, up and working. Who knew, just had to put tape on pin 51. Read all amazon reviews to find this valuable information.


----------



## Minox (Aug 7, 2018)

Just ordered this lovely case for my upcoming restructuring of my computer:




Going from a 28 litre case to a 7.2 litre one is going to feel fantastic


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 8, 2018)

2 pack in 1.8M aka 5Ft






For hacking the unit


----------



## DeuX (Aug 8, 2018)

A new Apple Watch series 3 Nike+


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 9, 2018)

Got a blue DSi with Pokemon Platinum for $50. It's a US model on 1.4.4. Pokemon Platinum is a real cart not a clone. The dsi looks almost new.

Decided not to install cfw 
Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soraiko (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## zeroultima6 (Aug 10, 2018)

Sonic Mania Plus and Mario Odyssey for the switch


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## wiitendo84 (Aug 10, 2018)

Had a friend give me his n64 gameshark because it stopped working...I piggy backed it and changed the key code to super Mario 64 and it works just like new...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 11, 2018)

Finally started to get my driver's license. I got my g1 today. In about a month I'm going for my g2





wiitendo84 said:


> Had a friend give me his n64 gameshark because it stopped working...I piggy backed it and changed the key code to super Mario 64 and it works just like new...


How did you do that?


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 12, 2018)

Purchased a zero delay usb encoder for my xarcade. Probably install it this weekend. I’m kind of hoping this encoder will work with the xbox360. It won’t be the end of all worlds if it doesn’t. It’ll still be better for pc use.


----------



## wiitendo84 (Aug 12, 2018)

Dragonblood, all I did was take my 3.2 gameshark and put his on top of mine, with super mario 64 in it. Switched the key code to super mario 64 and viola it worked. I guess he had done a key code and forgot which one but I got 2 working gamesharks.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 12, 2018)

wiitendo84 said:


> Dragonblood, all I did was take my 3.2 gameshark and put his on top of mine, with super mario 64 in it. Switched the key code to super mario 64 and viola it worked. I guess he had done a key code and forgot which one but I got 2 working gamesharks.


Lol. My friend and I, we did that with 2 game genies, sonic&knuckles, and a 32x  topped off with King’s bounty (an EA cart, they were the tallest) in hopes of building a 2 foot high cartridge. Almost made it!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 15, 2018)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Finally started to get my driver's license. I got my g1 today. In about a month I'm going for my g2How did you do that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I got my G1 finally in April! It's such an easy test i can't believe i stalled for two years

- got Horizon Zero Dawn PS4
- COD Infinite Warfare
- Mafia III 
- Amazon fire tv stick on prime day
- gaming monitor (dont know if i posted this before) 32"


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 15, 2018)

ComeTurismO said:


> I got my G1 finally in April! It's such an easy test i can't believe i stalled for two years
> 
> - got Horizon Zero Dawn PS4
> - COD Infinite Warfare
> ...


I knew the test wasn't hard, it was just one of those I'll do next week/month type of thing and it never got done.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2018)

Ordered a CD-ROM drive for my 386 desktop, since mounting ISOs appears to work sporadically if the game has to read a lot of data from the CD. My best guess is reading from the ISO and then from the game itself takes quite a toll on the slow IDE speeds this thing has, which causes a few things to lag horribly like FMVs and opening videos for some games and such. Discworld is probably the worst offender at the moment, the intro FMVs lag horribly and sometimes take a good minute or two just to load at all, and audio in-game has a weird lag occasionally.

Also ordered another Kindle Paperwhite (2nd gen), for my fiancee as a birthday present. She has a Kindle Touch, but doesn't like using a book light to read when it's dark and would rather have the built in backlight. Managed to snag the last one on Woot for only $40, which is a nice price for a refurbished one (despite being old)  And then also bought my fiancee a gift certificate for a prenatal massage for her birthday as well.

EDIT: Oh, and also bought this:



Spoiler: Praise It


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Flame (Aug 18, 2018)

WHAT HAVE I DONE!

i am useless. Wii Uesless.


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 19, 2018)

Got this beautiful baby.



Spoiler


----------



## Issac (Aug 19, 2018)

Sora Takihawa said:


> View attachment 139186


Why are you showing a picture of some kind of rock surface?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 19, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Got this beautiful baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


How's the quality? I found with these kinds of wallets that they are to expensive and they feel so cheap.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 19, 2018)

dragonblood9999 said:


> How's the quality? I found with these kinds of wallets that they are to expensive and they feel so cheap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


This one is quite sturdy, I paid 20 bucks for it and it was already a good purchase.
Previously I had bought a Minecraft wallet for 30 bucks and it didn't last long, both being official merch btw


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 19, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> This one is quite sturdy, I paid 20 bucks for it and it was already a good purchase.
> Previously I had bought a Minecraft wallet for 30 bucks and it didn't last long, both being official merch btw


I remember I bought the assassins creed wallet and it was utter crap

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 19, 2018)

Flame said:


> WHAT HAVE I DONE!
> 
> i am useless. Wii Uesless.
> 
> View attachment 140310


Sweet. Now you don’t have to wait for the next mario game to be ported.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 19, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Sweet. Now you don’t have to wait for the next mario game to be ported.


Well other than odyssey, your not wrong

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soraiko (Aug 19, 2018)

Issac said:


> Why are you showing a picture of some kind of rock surface?


i took it from internet i was outside and had not the Musicbox on me


----------



## Issac (Aug 19, 2018)

Sora Takihawa said:


> i took it from internet i was outside and had not the Musicbox on me


It was a camo joke ;p


----------



## Soraiko (Aug 19, 2018)

oh.....am i stupid


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 20, 2018)

I never thought we'd see the day...


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2018)

I got myself a water toothpick, this one, and promptly returned it. 

The lowest setting barely drips water, the highest setting is about as powerful (and effective) as having a hamster piss in your mouth (or so I assume; bestiality scat is not my cup of tea. Or, rather, pee), while emptying the entire tank in around 20-ish seconds. There is an alternative mode, where it's supposed to spray a cone of water instead of a single stream; that one produces a fine mist. Very refreshing in these summer months, doesn't clean a thing. 

The product does not perform the intended and advertized function, is what I'm getting at. 

I took it back to the store and they sent it off to the service shop, with a note of customer complaint "isn't happy with the pressure", and now we wait. 

Either I get a working unit as replacement, or I get a documented confirmation this is how the device is supposed to "work" so I can sell it and recoup some of my losses and never ever ever buy an Oral-B product ever again.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Was sold "used" but still new factory sealed


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 21, 2018)

G6 Plus in "Nimbus". Too easy to just call it metallic blue I guess.


Wanted a cheapish android phone with unlockable bootloader, nfc, usb c etc. 15% off on ebay helped as well.


----------



## grey72 (Aug 21, 2018)

buncha LED's and scavenged front i/o for my other PC. and a dot matrix that may or may not work.
Oh and a dead on arrival thread


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 22, 2018)

Phone case, two types of screen protectors, eraser with an elephant picture on it to get free delivery (was 20p short without it).


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 22, 2018)

Samsung Galaxy S9+ - loving it so far!


----------



## Asia81 (Aug 22, 2018)

My recent purchases are some mangas, Splatoon 2 and BOTW (even if I did the 100% on CEMU, I bought the Switch version)


----------



## Depravo (Aug 23, 2018)

A sensible bicycle.


----------



## Asia81 (Aug 23, 2018)

Depravo said:


> A sensible bicycle.


I also need to buy a new one, mine is broken


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 24, 2018)

A big thanks to @AlanJohn for the design!
I got me pa a Galaxy S5 and a custom flipcover of his dog for it.



Spoiler: doggie cover


----------



## migles (Aug 24, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> A big thanks to @AlanJohn for the design!
> I got me pa a Galaxy S5 and a custom flipcover of his dog for it.
> 
> 
> ...


pictures broken dins

hey @Asia81


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 24, 2018)

Neon yellow joycon.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2018)

Finally it arrived in the mail!
Game is also fully in English in my console.


----------



## ry755 (Aug 25, 2018)

Armadillo said:


> G6 Plus in "Nimbus". Too easy to just call it metallic blue I guess.
> 
> 
> Wanted a cheapish android phone with unlockable bootloader, nfc, usb c etc. 15% off on ebay helped as well.


Nice! I'm thinking about upgrading from my Moto E4 to the G6 Play.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 25, 2018)

Bought shenmue 1 and 2 for ps4,bought some fishing gear and bought a ticket to the canadians reptile breeders expo in 2 weeks

Planning on picking up at the expo at least 2 more dwarf tarantulas and 2 dwarf scorpions.
Thinking about getting a praying mantis of some kind and I hope they have some predatory beatles(cant find them anywhere. 

And feeder insects for my geckos.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 27, 2018)

My fiancee's parents are making this for Tom/Tomette BombaBabby:



Spoiler: half moon bassinet









My fiancee saw it while browsing around, and instantly wanted it cuz she wants to do a "stars" theme for the nursery. Closest thing we could find for this was like $500-$1500, her parents are making this one for like $100 worth of lumber.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 27, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> My fiancee saw it while browsing around, and instantly wanted it cuz she wants to do a "stars" theme for the nursery. Closest thing we could find for this was like $500-$1500, her parents are making this one for like $100 worth of lumber.


You should put some eyes on it and make it like a moon from mario odyssey


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Flame (Aug 29, 2018)

already have SNES mini. NES mini....? why not


-snip-


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2018)

Spilling site secrets now Mr Flame? Started off with blogging on the forums and now this. Worse still on a screen that looks to be about 640x480.

Anyway better post something. Usual mountain of books and tools (you can see a lovely corner clamp in the shot below). Nobody probably cares about my new to be but still very old copy of Arabian Nights or an 1897 book on household plumbing though. Gaming wise you can see the small mountain of Wii remotes and nunchucks I picked up for next to nothing. Not sure what I plan to do with them yet but 
 

To become a gentleman of leisure proved to be too expensive so instead I decided to be a gentleman of leather which was still reasonably expensive (£52 in total for both of those), also got an old Army kit bag because they are very useful.


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> My fiancee's parents are making this for Tom/Tomette BombaBabby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is already looking amazing. Make sure to post the finished pics.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 29, 2018)

Veho said:


> That is already looking amazing. Make sure to post the finished pics.


Indeed, it looks great. They're cutting out some stars on each side towards the top, then all they have to do is build the base and paint it and it'll be done. Still unsure what colors we want just yet, but we've got until ~the end of January to decide


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2018)

Veho said:


> *rant*


So I heard back from the repair shop, they agree the unit is defective, they're offering a replacement or a refund. I feel so vindicated.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Love it


----------



## Flame (Aug 31, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Spilling site secrets now Mr Flame? Started off with blogging on the forums and now this. Worse still on a screen that looks to be about 640x480.
> 
> Anyway better post something. Usual mountain of books and tools (you can see a lovely corner clamp in the shot below). Nobody probably cares about my new to be but still very old copy of Arabian Nights or an 1897 book on household plumbing though. Gaming wise you can see the small mountain of Wii remotes and nunchucks I picked up for next to nothing. Not sure what I plan to do with them yet but
> View attachment 141524
> ...



hahahaha

opps


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 1, 2018)

Fiancee set aside a bit of money for my birthday, so I used it for books.



Spoiler: Realm of the Elderings











And, thanks to Thriftbook's new "Reading Rewards" thing, I got a "free" book...which is...



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2018)

My, that's a lot of Hobb.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 1, 2018)

Pre-ordered DQXI babybaby

2days remain.


----------



## Exannor (Sep 1, 2018)

Edit: returned both farm sim 18 and mhxx for mhworld


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 1, 2018)

Did a new PC Build.

i7 8700k
H100i V2 cooler
AX860 PSU
ASUS Prime Z370-A mobo
Ballistix Sport LT DDR4 32GB RAM
NZXT S340 Elite case
Samsung 970 EVO 250GB M.2 SSD






Carried over 970 (which will be upgraded soon :]) from old build

Very happy with the build and the performance, and was the first time I went with a liquid cooler, and oh god how easy it was to install compared to a stock cooler *shudders* or any air cooler I've worked with - I'm even including the radiator in the comparison


----------



## Depravo (Sep 2, 2018)

I ordered Dominos and all I got was these spotty tile things that taste nothing like pizza. Yes, I tried them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2018)

If your frame of reference for pizza is Domino's then chances are you don't know pizza.
Alternatively
You say it tastes nothing like Domino's but surely that means it has some taste at all.

Anyway best post something again
A slate ripper, a cheapo panel beating kit, the complete kano jiu jitsu (all illustrated) which does also include "the serious and fatal blows" (apparently making it an older edition) as well as old school Japanese CPR (though it is called kuatsu here). Oh and a little 1883 "engineers' and mechanics' pocket book" by a guy named haswell. 5, 15, 5 and 3 pounds for those concerned with monies.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 3, 2018)

I preordered destiny 2 forsaken +annual pass and My brother in law got me this.


Spoiler









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


 Also I bought a Google home mini at Costco for $40


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 5, 2018)

I bought a lazy person vacuum.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Yay!!!


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 7, 2018)

Gamecube extension cable & a small project box. I put together a raphnet n64/gc to usb adapter years ago, but never bothered to box it. Decided to finally do it to make it a bit nicer and add the gamecube connector as well. Got spiderman as well.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 8, 2018)

Some nice AT headphones half off.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 8, 2018)

En bok.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Yay!!!


----------



## Flame (Sep 9, 2018)

you want it @migles  ?









Well you cant have it!!


----------



## migles (Sep 9, 2018)

Flame said:


> you want the it @migles  ?
> snip
> Well you cant have it!!


Prepair for trouble
and make it double:
(i had been too lazy to post here, but here, i had to go ALL IN like in poker and shove in ya face)

GBx stuff: https://imgur.com/awmSI3k https://imgur.com/wMT8fJI
i bought the red from dinoh early this year i believe
i ended up with 3x pokemon silver, 3x pokemon gold and 2x pokemon crystal for reasons.. like, i like to have 1 spare cart, i modded 1 of each version with a coin battery holder and the best deals i could find at that time were bundles..
one of the crystals is in really good shape looks brand new, the other where the label has some marks i modded it with the battery holder
i believe i already showed the pokemon games acquisition here, but its here just to shove it and remember flame i already got 2 crystals.

modded crystal, close up: https://imgur.com/v20IEA2
(dont mind the not so great soldering job, it was made by my friend who was already frustrated and mad from modding the other 3 before this one)
crystal was a breeze, but the other carts was a pain in the ass because there is no room, need to sand paper the battery holder a lot and it won't even be a good fit...

i got official link cables for the gba and gbc

and one of the things i most regret buying: https://imgur.com/YELix3G https://imgur.com/5FXChc7
I was looking for a cool way to store my cart games, this case is way too big (a lot more than i expected...), the plastic is shit, the plastic is sturdy but badly put togheter... like it doesn't even close sealed or anything

also got a gamecube, then i had to buy the gameboy player with disc because collection reasons
https://imgur.com/b4SJMi5

https://imgur.com/YEzBJjP
and i got the datel sd media launcher which is also a very regretted purchase because the thing costed too much for the cheapest ever made thing (i am surprised they still are a company)
if i did knew that thing was so poorly done and not that practical i would just the sd gecko of ebay keep relying in game exploits..


----------



## pasc (Sep 9, 2018)

A beamer and a RetroTrio *yay*



soulx said:


> It's been awhile since I actually _bought_ an album.


Same here, but importing is quite a chore expensive, so I only do it when it is an artist I reeeeallly dig


----------



## emigre (Sep 9, 2018)

Let's see how this goes.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 9, 2018)

Wife got us tickets to rebelution tonight in Santa Barbara. It’s gonna be dope.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2018)

Just spent £40 for a bottle of this fine fine Vodka.
Stolichnaya Elit vodka is totally worth it and will be finished by the end of the night lol


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 10, 2018)

Bought this yesterday at the night market, which proves that I have bad judgment and taste when picking games.



Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 10, 2018)

Bought 2 new pets yesterday. A baby asian forest scorpion and a Hapalopus sp. Colombia small sling aka the pumpkin patch small tarantula. They were both free

Also will be getting another corn snake this week.

Got yakuza kiwami 2 last week, dragon quest xi on Tuesday and spiderman on friday. There's to many good games coming out in such a short time.

I'll add pictures later

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 11, 2018)

I got a bacon maple donut. Yes a regular maple donut with crispy bacon on top. Please, don’t you EVER! put meat on a donut again. It’s horrible........in my honest opinion.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 11, 2018)

Just an AC adapter for my Genesis model 2 since i somehow lost the original Sega AC adapter


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 11, 2018)

emmanu888 said:


> Just an AC adapter for my Genesis model 2 since i somehow lost the original Sega AC adapter


Now its time to get yourself a Everdrive MD


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 11, 2018)

Kirby Robobot Nendoroid.

Kirby in the Robot.


----------



## Chary (Sep 11, 2018)

You might say, "Chary, you have an addiction"



 

And you'd be entirely correct.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 11, 2018)

Can never find the white chocolate one, always dark and regular


----------



## Chary (Sep 11, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> Can never find the white chocolate one, always dark and regular


I don't think they sell them in America  I imported them from England


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 11, 2018)

After getting increasingly frustrated by the tangled spaghetti mess of headphone wires I finally decided to buy a pair of bluetooth headphones. 

Considering the overwhelmingly positive reviews , I managed to snag these for £22.95 from Amazon! They sound ridiculously good for the price and even better than my wired Seinheiser HD206's.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 11, 2018)

Chary said:


> You might say, "Chary, you have an addiction"
> 
> View attachment 142923
> 
> And you'd be entirely correct.


here in Italy we can find them in every supermarket, too bad i quitting sweet, you know they will spike ur bloodsugar and insulin...


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 11, 2018)

I want lion bars now.


----------



## AThousandWords (Sep 12, 2018)

I ordered the Fujifilm X-T100 online weeks ago, and today it finally arrived. I want to get into photography, and from what I’ve researched, it’s a great entry level camera.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2018)

I may have splurged on a new camera myself, a Nikon D3400


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 14, 2018)

Upgraded my old mi band 1s to a Mi band 3...





Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2018)

Spiderman PS4
2tb PS4 hard drive
Shadow of the Tomb Raider PS4 today - steelbook edition


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2018)

Bought a PSP GO to replace my broken 3000.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 17, 2018)

Bought this because I need it show off mods for various consoles plus it's real cheap


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 19, 2018)

Gotten this little guy in the mail today!


 

Many many thanks to @linuxares <З
Thank you so much for sending this to me mate!


----------



## migles (Sep 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> You might say, "Chary, you have an addiction"
> 
> View attachment 142923
> 
> And you'd be entirely correct.


damn, never had white lions, send me some :c


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2018)

So I saw

Thought I would get their collection of 4 colours, however I am troubled by the same thing the video above is -- my camera, the JPEG image format and your screen can not reproduce it.

Suffice it to say it is seriously intense pink. The pink belt next to it is normally considered a garish hot pink but looks practically pantone compared to this stuff. No idea what I am going to use it for and might just be a cool thing but


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 20, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Thought I would get their collection of 4 colours, however I am troubled by the same thing the video above is -- my camera, the JPEG image format and your screen can not reproduce it.
> Suffice it to say it is seriously intense pink. The pink belt next to it is normally considered a garish hot pink but looks practically pantone compared to this stuff. No idea what I am going to use it for and might just be a cool thing but


What does one use these colors for? Is it used to stretch cocaine and make it look awesome?


----------



## Chary (Sep 21, 2018)

I got these all for a dollar each! (Except the first OOT manga, which was 1.99) heck yeah!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m at the doctor getting the results for my TB test. I’ll be a chaperone soon.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Adapter #2 yay and only paid $3.24 shipped


----------



## Ringotaker (Sep 22, 2018)

I've just bought a Seto Kaiba Figma figure and I love it


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 22, 2018)

Ringotaker said:


> I've just bought a Seto Kaiba Figma figure and I love it


Pics?


----------



## Ringotaker (Sep 22, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> Pics?


Couldn't find my phone cable, so I'd to share it via dropbox to get it to my pc hehe


Spoiler


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 24, 2018)

Pre-ordered then taiko drum bundle for switch. Bet the neighbours are going to love me


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 25, 2018)

Managed to snag a Dreamcast with 2 controllers for $25, and then I ordered a VMU for it for another $5. Not too bad a price these days.

Now all I need for my collection are the 3 Atari consoles, a NES, a Master System, and the two Genesis addon's and I'll own all the "major" consoles that I want. Dunno if I'll bother even trying to get any of the more minors consoles, like the Jaguar or TG16 or 3DO or Neo-Geo and such. While it'd be nice to have them all, I just can't justify the stupid high prices for them >.>


----------



## Depravo (Sep 25, 2018)

A luxury biro.






Now if only I knew how to write.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 27, 2018)

Dog got the shits so bad there is blood in her stool now. Went to the vet. Now getting a vet bill. I’ll spare you a picture. Ugh.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 27, 2018)

Depravo said:


> A luxury biro.
> 
> Now if only I knew how to write.


Man that looks lush. I have a Waterman I tend to write with, though that's a fountain pen and not a biro. Gosh I love a good pen. 

May as well contribute to the thread while I'm here. Picked up a new flavour of Yankee Candle today. Not as fruity as the ones I'd usually go for, but a more subtle scent is a pleasant change. Plus it was like £10 off so bonus.


Spoiler: Big Picture


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Managed to snag a Dreamcast with 2 controllers for $25, and then I ordered a VMU for it for another $5. Not too bad a price these days.
> 
> Now all I need for my collection are the 3 Atari consoles, a NES, a Master System, and the two Genesis addon's and I'll own all the "major" consoles that I want. Dunno if I'll bother even trying to get any of the more minors consoles, like the Jaguar or TG16 or 3DO or Neo-Geo and such. While it'd be nice to have them all, I just can't justify the stupid high prices for them >.>



*checks his list of consoles which he owns*

Goddamn it tom now i need a Dreamcast too.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Managed to snag a Dreamcast with 2 controllers for $25, and then I ordered a VMU for it for another $5. Not too bad a price these days.
> 
> Now all I need for my collection are the 3 Atari consoles, a NES, a Master System, and the two Genesis addon's and I'll own all the "major" consoles that I want. Dunno if I'll bother even trying to get any of the more minors consoles, like the Jaguar or TG16 or 3DO or Neo-Geo and such. While it'd be nice to have them all, I just can't justify the stupid high prices for them >.>


Yea I did get a SEGA Sports edition with 3 controllers one being the SEGA Sports edition and mega memory card 800 block and vibration pack for $27


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2018)

WHAT HAVE I DONE!?

using edge on windows on my new HP Laptop.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 28, 2018)

Two of these bad boys, for free: http://store.haworth.com/hs/seating/desk-chairs/improv-h-e-task

;O;

tl;dr, my dad bought 37 of these from an auction with the State of Michigan for $10, so I took two of them  They were used for like a year and a half max, and are all in really good condition sans one or two. The State of Michigan only paid $300 per chair since they bought them in bulk and had a decent deal with a supplier, but still 37 of these things for $10 is insanely cheap. Told him to sell the rest off for like $150 each, make a nice $4-5k lol.

Also ordered this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CRQVX1L/ 

Not a fancy smart watch, and not a fancy sports activity tracker, but pretty much what I was looking for, and was for an ok enough price.


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 28, 2018)

Flame said:


> WHAT HAVE I DONE!?
> 
> using edge on windows on my new HP Laptop.
> 
> ...


ew


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 28, 2018)

Today I had a pretty good find.
Among my grandpa's junk we found this box.
He said he didn't need it, so I could have it.





Sadly there was no ammunition inside... Still a neat box.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 29, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Today I had a pretty good find.
> Among my grandpa's junk we found this box.
> He said he didn't need it, so I could have it.
> 
> ...



I got one of those too
Also no ammo inside it, nice for display but I probably wouldn't put anything inside it


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 29, 2018)

Picked up a couple nes games to add to the collection, even with a flashcart I much rather have the carts.


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 29, 2018)

Bought these after sister treated us to sushi lunch


Spoiler


----------



## haxan (Sep 30, 2018)

The Helios 300. Love it but overheats when i'm sitting in a hot place.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 30, 2018)

bough this yesterday
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01FSDIGYK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## GearCross (Sep 30, 2018)

Jumped onto the VR wagon recently. This thing is amazing.






Also a VRCover set






The stock face foam is just... let's say it should be much better given how much this HMD is worth.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 3, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Going to buy this tomorrow after I stop by the bank: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2049720063/praising-the-sun-with-gloriously-incandescent-appa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pre-ordered another one of these, from here this time:
https://www.insertcoinclothing.com/hoodies/sun-bros-of-astora.html

Old one has a few tears in it, and I've lost a fair bit of weight since I bought that one 4 years ago so got a smaller one. Can't wait for Solaire Hoodie x2


----------



## Blue (Oct 3, 2018)

New monitor, headphones, keyboard (ugh I fkin hate the sound of the switches) and mouse.


----------



## Shadowfied (Oct 4, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> Did a new PC Build.
> 
> i7 8700k
> H100i V2 cooler
> ...



Aaaand its done


----------



## Langin (Oct 4, 2018)

Spent quite some money on this baby:






Finally Bayonetta 1 physical!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> Aaaand its done


holy shit 
2080ti? are you fucking serious?
All I can afford is xx60 model 
Got a gtx 760 year ago
and now I have a gtx 1060 6gb


----------



## x65943 (Oct 7, 2018)

Got the makerbuino after I saw the GBAtemp review - had so much fun making this thing. Highly recommend to anyone who wants to learn how to solder. Great first project.


----------



## ars25 (Oct 12, 2018)

Got a Moto e5 play to replace my failing Zte zmax pro i got 2 yrs ago. also got a replacement shell for my gba Sp


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2018)

ars25 said:


> Got a Moto e5 play to replace my failing Zte zmax pro i got 2 yrs ago. also got a replacement shell for my gba Sp


For a second I thought it had missing buttons


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2018)

My girlfriend just got me this cutie as a gift


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> My girlfriend just got me this cutie as a gift
> View attachment 146733 View attachment 146734


chibi^^


----------



## Milenko (Oct 16, 2018)

400gb SD card


----------



## x65943 (Oct 16, 2018)

Got ancestry DNA

For the most part it's pretty cool. It managed to pinpoint where 3 of my grandparents were born right down to the region level. Pennsylvania, Connacht and Suffolk. 

However, I know for a fact I don't have this much Irish DNA, so it's a little confusing. Only one of my grandparents has any documented Irish heritage. Further I have documentation going back to Germany that isn't reflected very well here - I expected closer to 25%, not 4%.

If you buy it on sale it's fun to play around with, and enter into promethease to see if you have any fun SNPs. I have to say though, don't take the ethnicity result too seriously because there have been many cases where the regions are correct, but the percentages are a little loopy. And also, I'm really curious where the Swedish and Norwegian came from - because lemme tell you I never heard anything about nordic ancestors before taking this test.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 16, 2018)

Spoiler: eyyyyyyyyyyyyyy





 

Fiancee ordered this as a gift for me.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 16, 2018)

So much storage space for warez


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 16, 2018)

Bike stuff.






Shimano M7000 SLX Cassette 11-46T
KMC X11-93 11 speed chain
KMC missing link x2.
Shimano XT M8000 Shadow+ 11 speed mech
Shimano XT M8000 11 Speed Trigger Shifter
New gear cable and outer
Race Ti 34T narrow/wide chainring.

Swapping out my 2x9 setup for 1x11. 2x9 is too much hassle in the winter.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 17, 2018)

Just pre-ordered the Mega Sg which is a fgpa sega genesis made by Analogue. I decided to go with the JPN version. I like the color scheme more on it, the others just looked alittle too bland for me. I'm also curious to see who else purchased one. Now I get to play the waiting game.arghh


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 18, 2018)

Double cable guides and kmc missing link connector pliers. Need pliers to close the 11 speed ones , 9 speed can be pulled closed by hand.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Issac (Oct 18, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Got ancestry DNA
> 
> For the most part it's pretty cool. It managed to pinpoint where 3 of my grandparents were born right down to the region level. Pennsylvania, Connacht and Suffolk.
> 
> ...


Ayyy 3% swedish!


----------



## x65943 (Oct 18, 2018)

Issac said:


> Ayyy 3% swedish!


Making me 1/32 Swede

So probably had an ancestor there in the late 1800s

It seems there's a little swede in every mod (I found out how they really pick new mods)


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 18, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Got ancestry DNA
> 
> For the most part it's pretty cool. It managed to pinpoint where 3 of my grandparents were born right down to the region level. Pennsylvania, Connacht and Suffolk....



I see germanic europe OwO


----------



## Depravo (Oct 19, 2018)

Random things.

A kalimba





An ethernet switch





A repair kit


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 19, 2018)

A couple of gaems. Currently stuck trying to complete Android 16’s 10th combo challenge


----------



## MentalBlank (Oct 20, 2018)

400gb SD Card. Just Imagine all the junk I can now store on my phone.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 20, 2018)

MentalBlank said:


> 400gb SD Card. Just Imagine all the junk I can now store on my phone.


Emulators and full Rom sets


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 20, 2018)

Bought the october Humble Monthly bundle to get overwatch (and a bunch of other games I don't care about) for $12


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> Bought the october Humble Monthly bundle to get overwatch (and a bunch of other games I don't care about) for $12


I heard a lot about humble bundle, but never subscribed
I got some code but thats all
What is it exactly?


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I heard a lot about humble bundle, but never subscribed
> I got some code but thats all
> What is it exactly?


A monthly subscription service, you usually get access to 5+ or so games
1-3 games are available right away but the rest are mystery games that only become available after the buy in date for the bundle is up. Then the next months bundle starts


----------



## ars25 (Oct 22, 2018)

went to goodwill and found another official GC to GBA cable


Spoiler






 and yes my 3ds' paint is fucked its a long story


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 22, 2018)

ars25 said:


> went to goodwill and found another official GC to GBA cable
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Microwavehax does that sometime


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 22, 2018)

ars25 said:


> went to goodwill and found another official GC to GBA cable
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


How much?


----------



## ars25 (Oct 22, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> How much?


It was $5 but i managed to snag my other one for $2.50 from the same goodwill a while back.


Noctosphere said:


> Microwavehax does that sometime


 Lol more like disneyland needs more leg space in the matterhorn bobsled ride


----------



## Tessa959 (Oct 25, 2018)

Bought a 500Gb SSD for an old(ish) laptop, it made a huge difference!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 25, 2018)

Tessa959 said:


> Bought a 500Gb SSD for an old(ish) laptop, it made a huge difference!


how much did it cost?
500gb ssd seems expansive


----------



## samsonix17 (Oct 26, 2018)

Doing a truck repair and maintenance so no game time for me this week. Just bought and installed moto metal wheels today.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 26, 2018)

A new bag for switch so nice


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 26, 2018)

$1.91 each


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Oct 26, 2018)

my wallet hates me. just bought a custom sweatshirt, a NES, SNES, N64, Gamecube, DSi, and Gameboy SP... rip


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 26, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> $1.91 each


Hahaha, pokemon gold...
My very first pokemon game...


----------



## Depravo (Oct 27, 2018)

I wanted to know what the distance looked like as I'm unlikely to ever go there.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 27, 2018)

I recently got a cat 

Well, only 10 years ago


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 27, 2018)

Got a cold and got fucked from amazon with my red dead pre order.

Got black ops 4, hello neighbor and we happy few from my friend for PS4

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 27, 2018)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Got a cold and got fucked from amazon with my red dead pre order.
> 
> Got black ops 4, hello neighbor and we happy few from my friend for PS4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


How did Amazon fuck u?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 27, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> How did Amazon fuck u?


I preordered  red dead redemption 2 on October 23 2016 during an E3 sale and I usually contact customer service a day or two before the game comes out to make sure they actual ship it to me, cuz they like to "forget" sometimes. Received a message back, about an hour later, from customer service rep and was told that it was pack and just waiting for Canada Post to pick it up and I would have it by Friday 8 p.m.. I checked my order to see if it was in the packing / shipping phase and it wasn't I was thinking maybe they just forgot to update it.

well it's Saturday and I still don't have the game, so i checked my bank account they haven't taking the money yet and they won't fucking reply to any email I send them. When I try to post reviews up about it they completely block it.


I'll upload a picture of the email I received and the status of my order right now.

It was in stock when I emailed them, then about an hour after it changed to "We'll e-mail you when available." 



Spoiler












Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 27, 2018)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I preordered  red dead redemption 2 on October 23 2016 during an E3 sale and I usually contact customer service a day or two before the game comes out to make sure they actual ship it to me, cuz they like to "forget" sometimes. Received a message back, about an hour later, from customer service rep and was told that it was pack and just waiting for Canada Post to pick it up and I would have it by Friday 8 p.m.. I checked my order to see if it was in the packing / shipping phase and it wasn't I was thinking maybe they just forgot to update it.
> 
> well it's Saturday and I still don't have the game, so i checked my bank account they haven't taking the money yet and they won't fucking reply to any email I send them. When I try to post reviews up about it they completely block it.
> 
> ...


Ouch


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 27, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> Ouch


The sad part is that I'm not the only one that this is happening to and they won't say anything about it

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2018)

It does seem to be a thing of late


----------



## Flame (Oct 28, 2018)

im going to be the fastest git gud in the wild west.... also axiom verge


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 28, 2018)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I preordered  red dead redemption 2 on October 23 2016 during an E3 sale and I usually contact customer service a day or two before the game comes out to make sure they actual ship it to me, cuz they like to "forget" sometimes. Received a message back, about an hour later, from customer service rep and was told that it was pack and just waiting for Canada Post to pick it up and I would have it by Friday 8 p.m.. I checked my order to see if it was in the packing / shipping phase and it wasn't I was thinking maybe they just forgot to update it.
> 
> well it's Saturday and I still don't have the game, so i checked my bank account they haven't taking the money yet and they won't fucking reply to any email I send them. When I try to post reviews up about it they completely block it.
> 
> ...



I would demand a refund or leave them fiercely negative feedback. Just talk to them or threaten to never do business with them again. Morons.




Thomas83Lin said:


> Just pre-ordered the Mega Sg which is a fgpa sega genesis made by Analogue. I decided to go with the JPN version. I like the color scheme more on it, the others just looked alittle too bland for me. I'm also curious to see who else purchased one. Now I get to play the waiting game.arghh
> View attachment 146894



With this console, do you have to pay up front, or does it only charge when it ships out? I've had the Super NT for so long that I forgot how they charge preorders. I may get this and an Everdrive flashcart.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 28, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I would demand a refund or leave them fiercely negative feedback. Just talk to them or threaten to never do business with them again. Morons.



The fucking sad part is one customer rep upgrade my shipping to Priority. It pissed me off even more because they still won't tell me how long it takes me to get the game. One rep tells me I'm going to get it between June 24th and June 26th. I get another message saying that it will take 2 weeks but they still don't know and that they are going to ship it out on By priority basis.

Now what pisses me off even more a friend of mine says he preorder the game 3 days before it came out he got it on Friday. I pre-ordered this game October 23rd 2016 how the fuck is that priority basis.


As of right now I'll just try to get as much as I can out of them because this is just bullshit what they're doing.


Also this is amazon that I bought the game from.


Oh yeah one of the replies I just got from them was if it would take too long to wait I could cancel from them and reorder from one of their sellers. The cheapest that their sellers are selling it at is $108. Can't believe their customer rep literally suggested that. Especially since I have a game pre-ordered for half that.


Update: just got off the phone with a customer service rep and basically I can wait cancel or buy one from the other sellers oh and I get a fucking $5 credit for waiting 2 weeks that they can't even put on to that game order. So yeah I am canceling my Prime Membership as soon as I get my game this is honestly bullshit. Amazon you fucking lost a customer


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Oct 29, 2018)

I Just copped a Old school phat PS2 ( Model 39001)for 40$.It was really dusty(Looked like it haven't been used in forever) and wouldn't read any disc's so I cleaned it with some dust spray and bam I'm in action. It reads any deeply scratched disc and I'm enjoying every last minute of it. I already have free mcboot on my memory card, now all I need is a hard drive with an expansion bay and I'm in action .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










It still need some more cleaning though, I need another set screws to actually fully disassemble it and fix a slight grinding noise but other than that I'm good.
Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Logan97 said:


> I Just copped a Old school phat PS2 ( Model 39001)for 40$.It was really dusty(Looked like it haven't been used in forever) and wouldn't read any disc's so I cleaned it with some dust spray and bam I'm in action. It reads any deeply scratched disc and I'm enjoying every last minute of it. I already have free mcboot on my memory card, now all I need is a hard drive with an expansion bay and I'm in action .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ps2 already has a expansion bay u just need to get the network adaptor now u do have a few choices go with an original ide one or get a mod kit to make an ide one to sata or buy one that's already sata


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 29, 2018)

My brother gave me this 2in1. I put windows 10 on it and I’m not sure what to do with this. Emumachine?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Next game will be Crash Banicoot N. Sane Trilogy


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 30, 2018)

Customer gave me a cool tip. A tri-tip!


 
And a bottle!


----------



## Blue (Oct 30, 2018)

New monitor


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 30, 2018)

So my copy of red dead redemption 2 has been shipped. From all of Amazon's bullshit I got a total of $20 in credit and 1 extra months of prime. I not going to renew my prime membership after it's done. Also I had another problem with them, the game said shipping now and it was stuck for a day and a half, so because I emailed and complained they gave me another month of prime.

So all in all i got $20 and 2 months of prime.  Also I'm going to record the unboxing cause I dont trust them after all these problems

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 1, 2018)

Ordered a couple of these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LZLWG2B/ 

Cuz they're fucking long and the outlets in my basement room that will soon be my new office are really fucking far apart. Should have my office all moved down sometime next week, which means we'll be able to start on the nursery soon.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 1, 2018)

I canceled my let's go eevee pokeball bundle and preorder the pikachu version.

I would rather have the eevee version but I dont like that eevee stands on the head. I would rather have it on the shoulder.

That is literally the only reason I switched them

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 2, 2018)

Just got an Xbox eariler Today

X-Men Legends 2 Rise of Apocalypse
Mercenaries Playground of Destruction






Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 2, 2018)

Bought another 8gb stick of ram for my pc from g.skill. so now I'll have 16gb and next pay I'll be buying a gtx1050 ti.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 2, 2018)

Fenix e12. Needed a small AA torch to keep in my backpack. Had some cheaper chinese ones, but either not reliable or keep flickering because of shitty contact points.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2018)

picked this up last week on release day lol


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 3, 2018)

Drum n fun with drum set .


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 3, 2018)

To many childhood memories I'm going to relive again






Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 3, 2018)

Trinket M0 Installed Switch and a NS Atmosphere Dongle for a 1.0.0 Switch.


----------



## Floating Seal (Nov 4, 2018)

So about 2 weeks ago it was my birthday and I got everything I wanted! 
Sonic Mania Plus is about as great as I thought it would be! I wish I could say the same for Digimon Adventure tri. Loss (the movie on the left) but hopefully the next one will be better.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2018)

I picked it up in Shibuya. It was about $20AUD cheaper than Play-Asia's asking price minus the cost of a plane ticket, food and accommodation. It makes a good souvenir.


----------



## Greymane (Nov 5, 2018)

bought diable III for switch


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 6, 2018)

Got the ultimate edition of RDR2 on Oct 26th.
To busy to post it back then : D


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 6, 2018)

Batman . Thought the stickers (order label & hmv sticker) were on the case when it arrived, but they were on top of the shrink wrap.


----------



## Pokem (Nov 6, 2018)

Didn't plan on getting or playing Pokemon USUM, but my friend gave me a copy of Ultra Moon the other day, so guess I'll be playing it.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 6, 2018)

WilliG said:


> Eco Smart water heater, I read reviews at https://cosyhousehold.com/best-electric-tankless-water-heater/ about best water heaters and ordered this one on Amazon. It helps to save money on electric bills and it's perfect for medium-large households in northern climates. Useful stuff for home.


always wanted a tankless but when our heater shit the bed a few months ago i asked and the plumber said it would cost  $4,000 just to redo the plumbing to accommodate it


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2018)

Got another Vita recently that came with a couple of goodies (new SD2Vita + Kingston 32GB microSD).
Also decided to give the L2/R2 grip a try, so I snagged the last black one that was in stock. I've got to say, after dropping in the Vita, the build quality is actually really decent for a cheaper alternative to the JEC grip.







Spoiler: The Vita actually in the grip itself


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 6, 2018)

Bought Legend of Zelda Link's Awakening the non DX version from a local game store. Now I have all 4 zelda games for gameboy/gameboy color.

Also got tickets to next months reptile expo. I'm hoping to pick up a western hognose or a Kenyan sandboa.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 7, 2018)

Well, batman is going back.

The packaging is a joke, not sure how it got the ok to release. The discs are stored in a book thing, but rather than have plastic inserts holding the disc, they cheaped out and it's cardboard pockets. The pockets are a stupid design on top of that, a tiny bit of the disc sticks out, no slit or anything for you to grab the hole on the disc. They are also incredibly tight and it takes a lot to pull the disc free, also two of the three discs I took out have scratches on them. One has a single large scratch, the other a smaller one, didn't bother taking any others out.

Fucking idiotic design, even if your discs are fine, you need to put the discs in another case as 100% you will fuck up the packaging if you use it over and over.

There is another edition here, but I think it's the same dumb packaging except no figures. There is a standard one coming out in the US later this month I think, not sure if it's standard packaging or the same dumb one again. French release is standard packaging, no movies. Discs are indentical to ours, so might get that.

Looks nice, totally impractical though.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 7, 2018)

Some pins for my hat


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 7, 2018)

Upgraded my tv, phone and internet package. So I'll be getting basically the same for phone and tv, but for internet I'll be getting 4 times the speed. So I current l have 25mb connection. Next week I'll have a 100mb for $80 less than what I currently pay. It's from the same company that I've been with for 8 years.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 7, 2018)

Voxel said:


> Got another Vita recently that came with a couple of goodies (new SD2Vita + Kingston 32GB microSD).
> Also decided to give the L2/R2 grip a try, so I snagged the last black one that was in stock. I've got to say, after dropping in the Vita, the build quality is actually really decent for a cheaper alternative to the JEC grip.
> 
> View attachment 148825
> ...



These grips are lovely!
Best thing I ever bought for it.


----------



## danwellby (Nov 8, 2018)

back ordered the rebug modchip, Will post a image when I get it sometime next month with the extra tools I need to buy


----------



## emigre (Nov 8, 2018)

Judge me, I don't fucking care.


----------



## Laghum (Nov 9, 2018)

I just bought used copies of Mario Party 10 and Game & Wario. Couch Multiplayer ftw!


----------



## Blue (Nov 9, 2018)

Building my first PC, getting the rest of the parts on Black Friday. Got this for only £350 new + 3 games.


----------



## Seriel (Nov 9, 2018)

Blue_Mew said:


> Building my first PC, getting the rest of the parts on Black Friday. Got this for only £350 new + 3 games.
> View attachment 148995


Where'd you manage to get that from?


----------



## migles (Nov 9, 2018)

Blue_Mew said:


> View attachment 148996 Building my first PC, getting the rest of the parts on Black Friday. Got this for only £350 new + 3 games.


picture doesnt load aww


----------



## Blue (Nov 9, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Where'd you manage to get that from?


https://www.ebuyer.com/833190-power...2-graphics-card-axrx-vega-56-8gbhbm2-2d2hd-oc
Seems the games offer is gone.
Also, I know in my original PC Build thread I was going to go with a 1080 Mini but I factored in my FreeSync monitor and my needs only being 1080p 144hz ;p



migles said:


> picture doesnt load aww


Works for me not sure, try refresh.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 9, 2018)

Blue_Mew said:


> https://www.ebuyer.com/833190-power...2-graphics-card-axrx-vega-56-8gbhbm2-2d2hd-oc
> Seems the games offer is gone.
> Also, I know in my original PC Build thread I was going to go with a 1080 Mini but I factored in my FreeSync monitor and my needs only being 1080p 144hz ;p
> 
> ...


for that price i rather buy a 1070.


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 9, 2018)

Got my dolphin bar this afternoon, works on dolphin on nvidia shield tv perfectly 

Shame not all games run full speed yet. 

Anyone know any methods to make it faster let me know


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 9, 2018)

Ordered a flat coaxial cable and an F connector, so I can route a coax line from outside into my basement office through the window. Mainly doing it this way so I don't have to drill and fish the cable through the wall/floor/concrete. Originally the line was installed through the wall in our nursery (which was my old office), but since I moved my office downstairs into the basement, I want to bring my whole modem/router setup downstairs when I swap ISPs to Comcrap in the next coming weekish or two. 

Mainly doing it cuz, at the moment, I'm using an ethernet over powerline adapter for my gaming PC that gives me about 1/5th of my current ISP speed, and like 1/30 of my internal network speed which is utterly awful (as my gaming PC is basically the "brain" of my entire internal network currently).


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 10, 2018)

Got a Samsung LE40C650L1W 40 inch telly for 150 quid today!
Massive upgrade from me 32 inch LG telly!

Me old telly is going to @AtsuNii : D


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 10, 2018)

I Just got a 360s with 1 controller, 3 games and a 250 gb harddrive for 30$ on OfferUp 
Marvel ultimate alliance 2
Sonic Ultimate Genesis collection
Lost Odyssey

I Never really had an Xbox console besides the original I know I miss out on probably a lot during the time of release since I was on mainly my PS3 so I'm going back in time slightly to experience the second piece of 7th gen







Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## AtsuNii (Nov 14, 2018)

My new telly which was previously used by @DinohScene, but is now mine c: Also playing South Park Stick of Truth for him on 360~


----------



## mariopepper (Nov 14, 2018)

Today i bought some a chocolate pie, it was pretty time when i was eating it:


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 16, 2018)

I was the first person in line


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2018)

A used Wii complete (TV Cable/Poweradapter/Sensorbar) with 2 original Controllers with Motionplus inside,Nintendo Driving Wheel and a Controllerchargingstation for 25 Euros.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 16, 2018)

A CECHYA-0083 with its usb dongle for $0


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 16, 2018)

Picked up my copy of Pokemon let's go Pikachu with the Pokeball today. I would have gotten it last night but there was no midnight launch for it. Also installed my new modem to replace the one they installed on Sunday because it stopped working within 3 days. Hopefully this new one last longer than 3 days

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 17, 2018)

Gears of war 2
Gears of War 3
GTA IV
Dragon age origins
Crackdown (free on 360 marketplace)

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2018)

my new One Plus 6T

feels nice man


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 20, 2018)

https://slickdeals.net/f/12292636-a...2-free-s-h-new-subscribers-only?src=frontpage

3rd gen Echo Dot for $2


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 22, 2018)

https://amp.tomshardware.com/news/hp-ex-900-ssd-deal,38114.html

$63 for a 500gb PCIe NVMe. Great price for 500gb, not the fastest in the world but couldn't pass it up for $0.13 per GB


----------



## kuwanger (Nov 22, 2018)

$5.88 for 4GB of SODIMM DDR2 for my "$5" (up to ~$73 now with all the upgrades/replacements) laptop.  ~$6 for some conductive tape heatsinks for a UG007B Android dongle--maybe I'll be able to run it stably at 1.4GHz without a fan.  And a U2F key for ~$16 which I hope will be worth it in the long term.

Going to actually see how well Linux runs on the UG007B after I get the heatsinks.  Spec wise it's actually better than one of the bottom OrangePis.  Going to make a ghetto case out of generic legos so I don't have to cut a hole in the side for the heatsinks.


----------



## Chary (Nov 23, 2018)

Super Mario RPG, 30 packs of Pokemon cards, Super Metroid, Mega Man X GC Collection, Golden Sun and FF Tactics in box. $115. Not bad, I think. Black friday was chill this year.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 23, 2018)

a DS4 controller in bright Sunset Orange, 40€. Yummy.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 23, 2018)

Moon Nebula rear light.


----------



## migles (Nov 23, 2018)

Chary said:


> View attachment 150044
> 
> Super Mario RPG, 30 packs of Pokemon cards, Super Metroid, Mega Man X GC Collection, Golden Sun and FF Tactics in box. $115. Not bad, I think. Black friday was chill this year.


i will always give love to retro game picks in this thread!
really nice!


----------



## leon315 (Nov 23, 2018)

JUST bought another smurf account to full fill my undying love for Overwatch!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 24, 2018)

leon315 said:


> JUST bought another smurf account to full fill my undying love for Overwatch!


Please no more smurfs


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 25, 2018)

Bought some tools and a Joy-Con shell with a dpad. Much better now


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 26, 2018)

echo dot 3rd gen for $1 from the amazon music promotion


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 27, 2018)

Last Black Friday



Spoiler











I had to wait until this week for the SSD to arrive, then began the upgrade procedure. It was a success


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> echo dot 3rd gen for $1 from the amazon music promotion


It's actually $8 because u need a Amazon music sub


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 27, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> It's actually $8 because u need a Amazon music sub


They had a coupon code a few days ago that'd give you 3 months for $1, so it was $2 total .

Also got my $2 Echo dot today


----------



## Brizas99 (Nov 27, 2018)

I bought GTA V on black Friday. I bought it from Eneba.com So because it was black Friday they did discounts so the price was really good. Also payment was really fast. I'm thinking to buy battlefield 5 as well


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 27, 2018)

Like 3 months later, and the half moon bassinet is finally done (for the most part). Looking pretty fancy, will get to show it off at our upcoming baby shower on Sunday and then bring it home.



Spoiler


----------



## mariopepper (Nov 28, 2018)

A gift from my friend. He gave me new guitar on my birthday


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Blue (Nov 28, 2018)

Feels good to finally have a decent PC, not a piece of crap with a Core 2 Duo, 4GB RAM and a 750 TI.
https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/mvQvhy


Spoiler: image


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 30, 2018)

Canadian Batman animated series standard edition.










Main case on the standard edition is just a thin case to keep the two cases together.

Standard edition actually has proper cases for the discs as it should be. None of that bollocks that the deluxe edition has. 12 discs, no scratches this time. Complete joke that the standard edition has better packaging. The deluxe should have been a seperate artbook, then two cases like the above, instead of that shit cardboard disc holder/art book combo.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 30, 2018)

I bought one of those cookie monster toys, the one you feed him cookies, on amazon last sunday. It was supposed to be here yesterday never came. So I emailed them and got another month of prime free and was guaranteed that it was coming today. Well the tracking info hasn't changed at all. So I doubt I'll get it today.

Ps:it was on sale for $17 from $40.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 1, 2018)

Spoiler: aw jeez


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 3, 2018)

Family got three Home Mini's and i got four smart plugs. Slowly going into the smart home craze


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 3, 2018)

Fiona's baby shower was yesterday, so we got a fuckton of baby clothes and diapers and gift cards and baby shit 

Also got a nice crib, has a built in changing table, and will convert from a baby bed->toddler bed->daybed->full size bed, which is fancy.

And with the gift cards, we got a decent baby bag and a bunch of bottles and such. 

We also brought the half moon bassinet home yesterday, thing is just goddamn awesome.


----------



## Minox (Dec 4, 2018)

Got a few neat little games today. Now to wait for my Analogue Super NT so I can enjoy them


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 6, 2018)

Upgraded from a Nexus 5X to a PIxel 3!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Joe88 (Dec 7, 2018)

Some ssd's there were on a lightning deal on cybermonday, $17 for the 120GB and $30 for the 240GB, to upgrade some old laptops
and a switch pro controller that was also on sale for $50 (still expensive though but it pretty much never goes on sale)


----------



## Steel-Winged_Pegasus (Dec 7, 2018)

Placed an order on some novel versions of my favorite anime, Seikai no Monshou. Only got volumes 1 and 2, since volume 3 (it's a prequel trilogy to the main series, Seikai no Senki) is ridonkulously expensive at $78 plus shipping and taxes, whereas volumes 1 and 2 are a total of $30 after all the shipping and taxes. Keeping my eye on the Seikai complete series DVD rereleases Funimation recently let loose, too, so that's in the near future down the line. The novels will come around before Christmas, so I'll probably post pictures if I remember about this thread.

And I guess Amazon was kind enough to give me two free digital copies of... something, I dunno. I think free issues of a digital graphic novel of my choice from BOOM Comics or something. We'll see how it goes when my books arrive.


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 7, 2018)

Happy weekend and happy Smashing everyone 



Spoiler: More pictures


----------



## daxyd (Dec 7, 2018)

titanfall 2 xbox one


----------



## ladypoodle (Dec 8, 2018)

Late Black Friday bought from Square Enix Store.

Y'shtola and DQHII are mine, while the rest were distrubuted to my siblings.




Spoiler











Not pictured: 2 Logitech F310 controllers that my sister (unexpectedly) bought. Probably she knew mine was about to give in sometime soon.


----------



## Issac (Dec 8, 2018)

Minox said:


> Got a few neat little games today. Now to wait for my Analogue Super NT so I can enjoy them
> 
> View attachment 151106


WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEB!

I have a few of SFC games too (and like 100 FC games lol)
Prettiest SFC game I have is a mint boxed Seiken Densetsu 3 :3


----------



## emigre (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 8, 2018)

emigre said:


>


Pic broken


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 9, 2018)

I went to the dollar store the other day and found Titanfall 2 for $4, so I bought the ps4 version.

I went to the Toronto reptile expo today I picked up for my friend Pangea watermelon crested gecko diet.
It was $27.

Also picked up for me a small bottle of F10 SC Veterinary disinfectant that was $30. Also got my new snake it's a Kenyan sand boa. She( I think it's a she because of the size of the tail) cost $70. That was actually a decent price because every time I see one in any store it's always between $110 a $200 for a normal morph.
She is tiny only 4 weeks old according to the seller




Spoiler















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 10, 2018)

Decided to bite the VR bullet with a cheapo, entry level priced Windows Mixed Reality Headset, specifically this one: https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/VD.R05AP.002 for $160 (which includes the headset and 2 controllers).

Opted for this, instead of going for the more expensive Rift or Vive, as I wanted to try out the general "hardcore" VR experience (that isn't a cheapo phone headset) before I decide to really buckle down and invest in something more advanced like the Rift/Vive.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 10, 2018)

Got the Bluetooth card for my 600m!


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Dec 10, 2018)

buy SX PRO with OS on txswitch. I am ready let the switch full of games.


----------



## AtsuNii (Dec 10, 2018)

A new lappy c:

HP Zbook 15.6", includes a i7 4810MQ quadcore, 16gb DDR3 and a nvidia Quadro K2100M, exactly what I needed


----------



## Minox (Dec 13, 2018)

AtsuNii said:


> A new lappy c:
> 
> HP Zbook 15.6", includes a i7 4810MQ quadcore, 16gb DDR3 and a nvidia Quadro K2100M, exactly what I needed


Why a Quadro?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 13, 2018)

i just got stoned. jamming to some stickfigure now


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 13, 2018)

It's here


----------



## AtsuNii (Dec 13, 2018)

Minox said:


> Why a Quadro?



Well for the price it was a decent videochip and I enjoy video editing and 3d designing (altho the latter is something that has been a while. It is also capable of playing the games I can't play on my consoles. Most newer games come to pc or Xbox come to the other aswell, so i'd just play that on Xbox then.


----------



## Steel-Winged_Pegasus (Dec 13, 2018)

These gems finally came in! Super fast shipping, really surprised, since Amazon told me they'd come in on the 17th! Volume 1 has been previously read and the pages went yellow because of age, but it looks really good for being in used condition! Volume 2 has never been read, so it's very pristine.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2018)

New to the forum so might begin with a post here with the D&D Starter Set I bought for me and my friends. I'm still learning with some pdf I found around but I thought having the printed version of the starter manual and the adventure it includes would come in handy for our first game. It came with cool dices and a few premade character sheets. The Set is kinda expensive in the shops were I live but I found it for 15€ on amazon (I think it wasn't an original seller but it had many reviews so I took the risk).


----------



## Flame (Dec 15, 2018)

one for switch
one for vita


----------



## ladypoodle (Dec 16, 2018)

Me and my sister decided to pickup these 2 Limited Editions on different GS stores, while for DS3...I got the vanilla and not the other so I asked to replace a pre-owned Fire Fades edition but they don't have one. Instead of going to another Gamestop, they suggested me to buy the new copy instead and paid $3 for the exchange. Win-win.



Spoiler












Then this came from the mail today. I took the left while the right is for sibling.



Spoiler


----------



## nero99 (Dec 16, 2018)

I just got me a new gtx 1070TI for $256 “on sale” from the $450 price tag


----------



## emigre (Dec 16, 2018)

Flame said:


> one for switch
> one for vita



Is there even 200GB of Vita gaems worth playing?


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 16, 2018)

This is the First time I've bought an Xbox , I hope I'll like it


----------



## Flame (Dec 16, 2018)

emigre said:


> Is there even 200GB of Vita gaems worth playing?



vita + ps1 + psp.+ homebrew + emu's

come to think of it............... no


----------



## migles (Dec 16, 2018)

Flame said:


> one for switch
> one for vita
> 
> View attachment 152236


wait!!! do the 200 GB ones come with plastic cases to store???
i got 128GB. 64gb and 32gb ones, all come inside a package that you destroy


----------



## Flame (Dec 16, 2018)

migles said:


> wait!!! do the 200 GB ones come with plastic cases to store???
> i got 128GB. 64gb and 32gb ones, all come inside a package that you destroy



your sd's are all fake. ;O;


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 16, 2018)

migles said:


> wait!!! do the 200 GB ones come with plastic cases to store???
> i got 128GB. 64gb and 32gb ones, all come inside a package that you destroy


Mine came in the same one as yours



Spoiler


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 16, 2018)

Picked up GTA III for the original Xbox for 2€. Was pleasently surprised when the case also revealed a disc with Sega GT 2002 and Jet Set Radio Future on it.


----------



## migles (Dec 16, 2018)

Flame said:


> your sd's are all fake. ;O;


no yours are fake. no way sandisk pays 1 cent extra so you have a case to keep the micro sd card
obviously you got china crap who go like "heres a very cool storage solution because the fake card is shit"

exactly @Joe88


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 16, 2018)

migles said:


> no yours are fake. no way sandisk pays 1 cent extra so you have a case to keep the micro sd card
> obviously you got china crap who go like "heres a very cool storage solution because the fake card is shit"
> 
> exactly @Joe88


I ordered a few Sandisks too when they arrive I'll put this to rest @Flame & @migles


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 17, 2018)

They r so damn good second box


----------



## ars25 (Dec 17, 2018)

Bought Final Fantasy X & X-2 for the PS3 With its artbook/case for $5 at the goodwill i frequent the outer Box was a bit beat but the artbook was in really good condition


Spoiler: Some pitcures of the Game and artwork


----------



## Flame (Dec 17, 2018)

this one's for you @DinohScene


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 17, 2018)

Flame said:


> this one's for you @DinohScene
> *snip*



If I was double your age I would've said I'm proud of you son <З


----------



## Flame (Dec 17, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> If I was double your age I would've said I'm proud of you son <З



lol. i brought cause i know how much you love it....

all the verification i need.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Decided to bite the VR bullet with a cheapo, entry level priced Windows Mixed Reality Headset, specifically this one: https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/VD.R05AP.002 for $160 (which includes the headset and 2 controllers).
> 
> Opted for this, instead of going for the more expensive Rift or Vive, as I wanted to try out the general "hardcore" VR experience (that isn't a cheapo phone headset) before I decide to really buckle down and invest in something more advanced like the Rift/Vive.


Welp, finally got this yesterday and one of the controllers arrived with a broken trigger ._. So I'm contacting the seller, to see if I can either get a replacement controller or a partial refund so I can buy another. 

But it was still usable for most of the games I downloaded, so I gave it a good try and wound up playing stuff for a good 3 hours. Quite like it so far, the headset itself definitely feels cheaper than a Vive or OR, but it's a decent enough quality for the price (I paid $160 for it all). Some of the games that are more optimized for the Vive or Rift don't work too great, either because of non-responsive buttons (ie in Catch and Release, holding the grip button doesn't actually open the notebook, despite it actually gripping in game?) or because certain motions just don't work as intended at all (like throwing in Pierhead Arcade, it just glitches out and no matter which way you orient your hands it'll toss whatever object straight down). But the games that do work fine work pretty great. 

Put a good chunk of that time into Beat Saber, which I have now bought since it was probably the absolutely best experience out of all of the games so far, and is probably the best VR game at all ATM. I also liked Skyrim VR as well, though there's no way in hell I would pay $60 for it. Was quite surprised, it worked much better than I thought it would. Same for DoomVFR, I don't like the movement system but it plays pretty well for what it is. 

All in all, pretty worth it for $160. Don't think I'd spend the extra cash for something like an OR or Vive in the near future, but maybe I'll see about getting a better headset when "next gen VR" stuff comes out (assuming it's cheap enough )


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 19, 2018)

Commander pro for my pc and ps4 dying light collection (to give as a gift)


----------



## PalomPorom (Dec 20, 2018)

Built myself a mid high end gaming rig. This is only my 2nd build so don't be too harsh on my cable management 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 21, 2018)

PalomPorom said:


> Built myself a mid high end gaming rig. This is only my 2nd build so don't be too harsh on my cable management


I think the majority of your cable management could be fixed if you used more than one grommet and don't shove every cable through the same one, psu is also way overkill, could have easily gotten away with half that wattage

This is my second(ish) build, its not too hard to do a little cable management, I used pretty much every grommet, back is a total rats nest but "out of sight, out of mind"


----------



## ladypoodle (Dec 22, 2018)

Looks like we won't be going out this Christmas for gifts! Gave my older sister $150 ($75 each from me and my twin) and this is what she bought for all of us.



Spoiler















Had to go to one Gamestop store that has this one last copy of Smash Ultimate Edition on stock, no one picked it up after 14 days so dibs!



Spoiler











And pre-ordered from Amazon Japan



Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 27, 2018)

Got the n30 arcade stick for the switch. Just ordered new sanwa buttons and simitsu joystick. Can’t wait to mix and match the buttons. It’s gonna look pretty rad.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 27, 2018)

Ps4 slim, 500Gb and "the last guardian" 

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Depravo (Dec 27, 2018)

Very kindly sent to me by the esteemed @Flame 

You are a gentleman, sir.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 28, 2018)

Got a graphics tablet as a Christmas gift from a close friend on gbatemp! Always wanted one of these, now I can improve my drawing skills. Also learn how to draw hentai. 
Thank you so much @DinohScene !! This is the best Christmas gift I've received in a very long time! 
Cheers!


----------



## Depravo (Dec 28, 2018)

A portable speaker. Joke's on me - I never go anywhere.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 29, 2018)

$24.99


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 29, 2018)

A free Apple TV.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 1, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> Got the n30 arcade stick for the switch. Just ordered new sanwa buttons and simitsu joystick. Can’t wait to mix and match the buttons. It’s gonna look pretty rad.


I got gray and black buttons and tried my other options. Ended up using the red buttons with black outline.


----------



## nxwing (Jan 3, 2019)

Steam Winter Sale Haul


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Love it 





Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jan 3, 2019)

PSN Holiday sale:

Assassin Creed Origins
Assassin Creed Odyssey
Battlefield™ 1
Death's Gambit
For Honor
God of War (2018)
God of War III Remastered
The Evil Within® 2
Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration

Total 161.23...Yup thats it for me for a while


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2019)

I've scored a PowerMac G5 Quad for 60 quid and I'll be picking up an Indigo blue iMac G3 for @AtsuNii in a few weeks for 50 quid!
Got a mSATA heatsink, some other heatsinks for chips.
A 120 GB and 240 GB Kingston SSD for 60 quid.
An mSATA to IDE adapter + case.
A bottle of Hexenfeuer, Otzi and Gletscher eis and I got the Exploding Kittens card game from a mate of mine!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 4, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> I've scored a PowerMac G5 Quad for 60 quid and I'll be picking up an Indigo blue iMac G3 for @AtsuNii in a few weeks for 50 quid!


Nice finds  

I keep seeing old working G3-G5 Macs of various types around for super cheapo a few different places and I have to stop myself from buying them cuz I've already got enough PC clutter sitting in my basement doing nothing


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Nice finds
> 
> I keep seeing old working G3-G5 Macs of various types around for super cheapo a few different places and I have to stop myself from buying them cuz I've already got enough PC clutter sitting in my basement doing nothing



Get a Quad G5 and join the cool kidz club!


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 4, 2019)

more rgb


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 7, 2019)

Just bought tickets to see The Green in Santa Cruz. Woohoo! Date night!!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 7, 2019)

I bought the bluray of venom on amazon its supposed to come tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Loving wireless charging


----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 11, 2019)

Stuffs from Amazon came by after using a gift card. Hyrule Warriors was digital so we took it rather than the physical copy, leaving Code of Princess EX and tempered glass screen for my phone sent. Had to trade my pre-owned FBW for a new steelbook edition and paid only $2 overall. Suh-weet.



Spoiler


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 11, 2019)

Many fast pssses at Disneyland!


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 11, 2019)

Toshiba P300 3TB. Needed more room for games.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jan 11, 2019)

I bought some random usb dvd drive of amazon for 13 quid.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mechadylan said:


> Recently bought a Hori Wii Fighting Stick nib for $15 at a pawn shop.  Too bad it doesn't work with RetroArch.


I just saw one of those and it looks realy weird, something like an arcade stick in the blue and white wii colour sceme doesn't seem right.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 11, 2019)

I recently got a Logitech G430 headset that has a built-in microphone


----------



## clynbert (Jan 15, 2019)

Bought a new set of rotiform wheels for my pickup. I'm trying to start my year by doing repair and maintenance.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 16, 2019)

Parcel from amiami came and I love their new box and pamphlet as a way of saying "Thank you and Happy New Year" for the customers.



Spoiler











Then bought this from Best Buy because my wireless gaming mouse died midway for no reason (tried changing batteries and everything I can, no dice).



Spoiler


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Half price


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 18, 2019)

Welp, some asshole broke into one of our cars and literally just stole our baby bag and our hospital bag. Had all the stuff we needed to take the baby home in the baby bag, the hospital bag mainly just had clothes for my fiancee and me, so that's fucking annoying. Ordered a new baby bag and little booties to replace some of what was stolen, and also ordered 2 IP cameras and some SD cards so I can monitor shit now.


----------



## cracker (Jan 18, 2019)

A bunch of cool plants, some wood working tools, a toothpick crossbow, a (probably fake) blue laser pointer and Rick and Morty keychains from wish.


----------



## Chary (Jan 22, 2019)

A bunch of tea from David’sTea. I totally don’t blame the coffee thread from the other day. 



Spoiler: TEA


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 22, 2019)

Gotten a birthday gift from @AtsuNii 
Ty boyfriend <З
Can't post pics, not appropriate.

Also gotten a Apple A1048 keyboard for a tenner!
Nice addition to the G5!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 23, 2019)

With Fighters pass


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 23, 2019)

An electric hand warmer! I live in a much colder environment now, my profile says Seattle but I'm in Indiana now for college and it gets much more chilly. For whatever reason, my hands get really, really cold, even indoors, so I wanted a hand warmer to stay a little toastier, especially during long study sessions.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 24, 2019)

PlayStation Mini - just for my collection and finally a replacement Commodore 64.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 25, 2019)

A free portable ssd for review


----------



## Stwert (Jan 26, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> A free portable ssd for review



Free is never a bad thing. That’s not to say the freebie won’t be a bad item, it’s just nice getting freebies.
I’m pleased with my latest freebie but I’m still under the NDA until the bugger releases. It’s not the one I’d liked to have been given, but maybe next time


----------



## nxwing (Jan 27, 2019)

The orange one was on sale for 2 dollars while the pouch was available for 4 dollars. I'm gonna keep my phone there.


----------



## trained-dog (Jan 27, 2019)

*Starlink: Battle for Atlas Nintendo Switch*
 for £17.99


----------



## Stwert (Jan 27, 2019)

Newest acquisition, a SD2SNES:



 

I did have a Super UFO before this:



 

While the SUFO is ok, it does play most of the things I’m interested in - Rom Hacks of Super Mario mostly. But the file system of the SUFO is shit, it’s a pain in the butt trying to remember which game is which.

So the SD2SNES is much, much better in that department. Plus it now plays (with a beta firmware) 100% of the English language SNES games. Finally I can play Star Fox 2 on the system it should be played on, instead of my SNES Mini. Along with all of the prototypes and unreleased games. Happy days


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2019)

So I wandered into a charity book shop expecting not a lot. What sits in front of me was an engineering reference book still useful in the modern world for more than my legacy machinery fixing/recreation* operations. This is also one that gets very expensive compared to how things were in years past so I was there thinking this is going to hurt, especially following a holiday and Christmas and several birthdays.

Nope £1.99, and another few books elsewhere on the day but that was the big one.





*I did also find a few books on old Victorian era ironmongery items (you can buy a carpeted footrest for your carriage wouldn't you know) and domestic bygones which will likely be remade when I get the forge up properly.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 27, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> So I wandered into a charity book shop expecting not a lot. What sits in front of me was an engineering reference book still useful in the modern world for more than my legacy machinery fixing/recreation* operations. This is also one that gets very expensive compared to how things were in years past so I was there thinking this is going to hurt, especially following a holiday and Christmas and several birthdays.
> 
> Nope £1.99, and another few books elsewhere on the day but that was the big one.
> 
> ...




Good find, I've seen those exact volumes on Amazon for £20, sometimes more.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 29, 2019)

New copy of Kirby Planet Robobot & a used copy of Triple deluxe.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2019)

Ronson Multi-Fill Butane Fuel, Graham Crackers, Marshmallows, Hershey's Chocolate, and Toothpicks.

At work today we had candied yams on the menu, and one of our chefs tried to see if he could toast a marshmallow using the heatlamp. I asked him why he doesn't just use his lighter, to which he pulls out his torch lighter and blasts the thing. I went outside at work on break, put a marshmallow on a toothpick, and used my lighter to do the same, only more evenly. Which gave me the idea to go get some butane for my lighter and the other things so I could make some s'mores in my room.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 29, 2019)

I got resident evil  2 Deluxe edition for PS4. Kind of wish to save the extra $10 and got the regular edition. All you get with it is two guns I don't use, I don't use the new costumes either and it comes with the original re2 ingame sound track.

Bought a 5.5 gallon aquarium about 4 weeks ago. Going to be getting some neocaridina shrimp in about a month at the reefexpo in march for it. Its setup and is basically cycled and the parameters are all good so far.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 30, 2019)

I got Advance Wars


----------



## Depravo (Jan 31, 2019)

Haven't bought a physical game for 2+ years but found this for around a quarter of the PSN price.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 31, 2019)

Depravo said:


> *snip*
> 
> Haven't bought a physical game for 2+ years but found this for around a quarter of the PSN price.



Amazing game, even tho NNK1 is better.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 31, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Amazing game, even tho NNK1 is better.


I knew you'd be the first to respond to this.


----------



## Chary (Feb 1, 2019)

I try to refrain from buying anime figures, but what the hey, I had a gift card.


----------



## ELY_M (Feb 1, 2019)

I got yellow joycons at target for $60 bucks good deal!


----------



## Steel-Winged_Pegasus (Feb 2, 2019)

New case for my phone, and one half of an obscure space elf space opera that I love a lot, just came in! Now to get Banner of the Stars...


----------



## nxwing (Feb 3, 2019)

I got some foundation to use on Friday during prom along with tinted lip balm and contact lens and solution for it. Also bought myself some black socks since my old ones were missing for some reason and also a reversible black/brown belt and brown shoes. I've yet to pick up my tuxedo from the tailor but once I do, I'll post pictures here. Overall, spent about $200 on everything for prom, excluding the prom fees and the hotel booking. Adding them, it'd be closer to $300.
       

Also bought the February Humble Bundle and Wargroove


----------



## regnad (Feb 3, 2019)

I just got a Hori left joycon with a dpad.

Overall nice little controller. The dpad is great. It’s very similar to the dpad on the WiiU Pro Controller. 

The analog stick feels kind of different, and frankly a little cheap. I didn’t buy it for the analog stick though, so that’s okay.


----------



## Stwert (Feb 5, 2019)

regnad said:


> I just got a Hori left joycon with a dpad.
> 
> Overall nice little controller. The dpad is great. It’s very similar to the dpad on the WiiU Pro Controller.
> 
> The analog stick feels kind of different, and frankly a little cheap. I didn’t buy it for the analog stick though, so that’s okay.



How comparable is the size of the d-pad to the one on the pro controller, if you don’t mind my asking?


----------



## regnad (Feb 5, 2019)

Stwert said:


> How comparable is the size of the d-pad to the one on the pro controller, if you don’t mind my asking?



I don’t have a Switch Pro Controller to compare it to, but it’s slightly smaller than the WiiU Pro Controller dpad. Like the WiiU one it curves up slightly toward the edges, and unlike the WiiU one it is matte, so it has a different texture.

If you get one, make sure you put it on the switch _before _you launch RetroArch. Once you launch RA, you’re locked in to whatever was controller 1 when you launched it, and it won’t recognize it if you switch it out afterwards.


----------



## Stwert (Feb 5, 2019)

regnad said:


> I don’t have a Switch Pro Controller to compare it to, but it’s slightly smaller than the WiiU Pro Controller dpad. Like the WiiU one it curves up slightly toward the edges, and unlike the WiiU one it is matte, so it has a different texture.
> 
> 
> If you get one, make sure you put it on the switch before you launch RetroArch. Once you launch RA, you’re locked in to whatever was controller 1 when you launched it, and it won’t recognize it if you switch it out afterwards.




Thanks, I appreciate that. Now at least I have a real-world size comparison to go on.


And I suppose while I’m here. My latest acquisition is a new Bean-to-cup coffee maker, to take over from all of the other coffee machines I have - got to feed the addiction.


Hardest part was convincing the wife I needed one. She’s not a coffee drinker so explaining why one bean-to-cup isn’t the same as the one I have was getting me nowhere. What worked in the end was ignoring her and buying it anyway


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 5, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that. Now at least I have a real-world size comparison to go on.


They sell replacement d-pad shells to convert your regular controller
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076CBMKQ...colid=3D18YJS36XLTW&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1


----------



## Stwert (Feb 5, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> They sell replacement d-pad shells to convert your regular controller
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076CBMKQ...colid=3D18YJS36XLTW&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1



Awesome, I didn’t know about those, probably the best option I’ve seen yet. Thanks.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 6, 2019)

Oops



Spoiler: Oops


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2019)

Yes it is true,my FIRST SSD drive.

*Crucial BX500 - 480 GB Internes SSD *
*3D NAND, SATA, 2,5-Zoll*


----------



## Issac (Feb 6, 2019)

I recently got some music. 
This record, for one. Translucent grey vinyl, limited to 200 copies :3
Tricot - 3





Funny thing, when the package arrived, I had gotten an extra record from the label.
The very first one they ever published, and has been sold out for a long time. Though, when one band member was moving houses, he found a box with records. So they sold the remaining few for £10.. or sent it for free to some customers! 

Itch - Well, Well, Well, three holes in the ground (white vinyl)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 6, 2019)

I think they look better then the white joystick and completes the package


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 6, 2019)

@Tom Bombadildo the topic is supposed to be "recently". Something you started 9 months ago is a bit beyond that.

Keeping on topic. Usual books and tools, including a nice deal on some drill bits (lidl were doing a nice step drill, taper drill, something they call a milling bit and countersink, and in my case also a set of forstner bits all for £6). Found a copy of Animal Crossing DS for £1 in a charity shop (case, manuals and all) so I thought it would be rude not to, apparently it still commands a reasonable price as well.
Got a pretty sweet case iron book stand as well but I may end up losing that.


----------



## nxwing (Feb 6, 2019)

Spoiler










Because skin care is important

And I also picked up my new coat from the tailor along with the long sleeves and the slacks.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 7, 2019)

Bought a 32gb Kingston usb drive to make a back up/repair drive of windows 10, it was $8 on Amazon. Bought on one of Amazon's warehouse deals a 480gb Kingston ssd and a sata cable for it. That was $75. Finally going to upgrade to a ssd and have my 1tb as a second drive,but will soon upgrade that to a 4tb drive.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 8, 2019)

just payed 30 for Metro Exodus Gold Edition because I had some trade in credit I had no idea of lol


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

Apple watch to finally be able to go on runs without having the phone in my hand to listen to music or track miles.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice for FREE


----------



## cracker (Feb 9, 2019)

A SAMD21 m0 Mini and Gemma m0 for Switch RCM that I put in some cases I made.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 13, 2019)

Preordered My Hero Academia: Two Heros bluray on amazon. Also completely forgot that I needed a 2.5 to 3.5 ssd mounting kit so I bought that on amazon but I still dont have the ssd I bought. Looks like it ships today. It was supposed to ship on the 11th but amazon changed it to 14th to 19th.
So hopefully it does.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 13, 2019)

FINNALY


----------



## ELY_M (Feb 15, 2019)

I just ordered this https://www.ebay.com/itm/Insignia-D...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 15, 2019)

ELY_M said:


> I just ordered this https://www.ebay.com/itm/Insignia-D...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Hope u don't brick your switch


----------



## Depravo (Feb 15, 2019)

Boozes.


----------



## Sabarek (Feb 16, 2019)

Just got Zelda Breath of the Wild... I really should have done my research on the game because I expected it to be story-heavy but it's more like Dark Souls type of story-telling which I don't like very much. A great game, but not for me. Will have to sell on Ebay, urgh. =/

Also got the Evangelion costumes DLC for Tales of Zestiria. Really happy with them but I wish they'd make one for Miklio, too.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 17, 2019)

Sabarek said:


> Just got Zelda Breath of the Wild... I really should have done my research on the game because I expected it to be story-heavy but it's more like Dark Souls type of story-telling which I don't like very much. A great game, but not for me. Will have to sell on Ebay, urgh. =/
> 
> Also got the Evangelion costumes DLC for Tales of Zestiria. Really happy with them but I wish they'd make one for Miklio, too.


Try ittle dew 2. Its zelda like

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skirlez (Feb 17, 2019)

Got a Dualshock 4.
For some reason a friend of my grandfather gave him a Dualshock 4 and he had nothing to do with it, so he gave it to me.
It's amazing. Just figured out how to make it work with windows in the way i wanted.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 17, 2019)

Saw it years ago on Big Clive and John Ward and been wanting one ever since.



£10 at a car boot sale got me one. Now have a mains quick test and don't have to mess with a lead on a chocolate block any more.

Also a kukri blade and a couple of sai.

Better do a game as well. Saw a copy of the original xbox splinter cell for £1 so now have one on the shelf as well as in my xbox hacking kit. Also the usual mountain of books.


----------



## cracker (Feb 17, 2019)

@FAST6191
Trophy: Strangest combination of recently bought items


----------



## danwellby (Feb 17, 2019)

One trinket m0 as I fucked up the switchme order


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2019)

Bought an 8TB external, cuz damn I'm out of space on all my PCs


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 18, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Bought an 8TB external, cuz damn I'm out of space on all my PCs


Filthy PIRATE!!!


----------



## qqq1 (Feb 18, 2019)

https://www.larue.com/products/larue-tactical-mbt-2s-trigger/
LaRue Tactical MBT-2S


----------



## viral777 (Feb 18, 2019)

Neon Yellow Joycons L/R
Red Dead Redemption 2
LA noire for Switch (2 copies by accident)
Cave Story +
Monster Hunter Generations Ultimate

Now I need to save..


----------



## Steel-Winged_Pegasus (Feb 19, 2019)

Got this bad boy in the mail today, way earlier than I expected! Running on Android Oreo with that sweet, sweet 6 GB of RAM, much faster and smoother than my previous phone! Normally goes for $650, but I snagged this one on eBay for $428, brand new and sealed!


----------



## Sabarek (Feb 19, 2019)

Not much of a purchase but I got Character Creation DLC for SoulCalibur VI. It looks fun and instantly makes up into at least two outfits for my characters. I find it very generous that they sold it for 6$ and you can literally get hundreds of costumes out of it, while Street Fighter V sells each costume 4$ each, if I remember correctly. Additional colors not included. =/


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 20, 2019)

My ssd still hasn't come and on bought it on the 5th from Amazon prime. So I got another month of prime free. I'm good untill October this year. I haven't paid for prime in over 2 years and it's good for me but it's sad for Amazon cause they cant get their shit together.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2019)

Ordered a Y cable, so I can use my now free 4TB external on my Pi NAS.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 21, 2019)

Bought myself a Sous Vide water bath and a vacuum sealer to go with it:


 


 

Pics of food and more details for those interested: https://gbatemp.net/entry/my-first-sous-vide-experience-possibly-nsfw.15576/


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 21, 2019)

$30


----------



## migles (Feb 21, 2019)

danwellby said:


> One trinket m0 as I fucked up the switchme order
> View attachment 158135


what is it for?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 21, 2019)

Got an exhaust clamp for 5 quid.


Spoiler: old clamp













Spoiler: new clamp


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 21, 2019)

Got my ssd today, bought a ticket to
The reptile expo this week and a lottery ticket 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## danwellby (Feb 21, 2019)

migles said:


> what is it for?


Internal switch rcm payload launcher, the most entertaining bit seems to be the data pins on the trinket itself


----------



## ars25 (Feb 22, 2019)

Got my pair of AKG M220 from massdrop today to replace my broken JBL e40bt


----------



## Zazaaji (Feb 23, 2019)

I got a controller from Controller Chaos recently, as a gift from a friend on another website that I am not allowed to name here. 
Gotta say I like the quality and love the controller, but $300+ is way too pricey for it. Only think of buying from them if you have a lot of disposable income.


----------



## ELY_M (Feb 23, 2019)

C to C cable from my work.

S9 phone for 265 dollars.


----------



## Chary (Feb 23, 2019)

It's called the Kano Computer Kit. It's basically a Raspberry Pi 3 shoved into a case with a tablet screen. It was $10 at Goodwill.


----------



## ELY_M (Feb 23, 2019)

Lucky find!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 24, 2019)

My new pair


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Stwert (Feb 25, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> FINNALY




I’ve also pre-ordered the Bluetooth version and the accompanying Bluetooth Retro Receiver for the Mega Drive.


Really looking forward to using the pad on the Mega Drive and other systems and other 8bitdo pads with the Mega Drive. Ain’t technology a wonderful thing 


I’m especially looking forward to it because my 6 button pad died recently, so this was the perfect replacement to use on my Mega Drive/ Mega CD/ 32X and other Atari compatible joystick port systems. The excitement, oh the excitement, it’s like being a wee boy again


----------



## AtsuNii (Feb 26, 2019)

A Mac Mini G4 with 1.42gHz g4 cpu. Upgraded to 1GB of RAM by @DinohScene and running OS X 10.5


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 26, 2019)

Replacement bumper buttons for my controller.






Cheese noodles.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 26, 2019)

Bought another leopard gecko at the expo on sunday. She was $75 and is a Tug snow enigma.

Also bought a baby dune scorpion  baby dwarf pink leg tarantula, food for all my leopard geckos, some plants, dalmatian isopods( basically fancy pillbugs) and snake food
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PalomPorom (Feb 26, 2019)

I got the special edition xenoblade chronicles 2. My favorite game

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 26, 2019)

Got this from @AyanamiRei0 for loaning me E3 flasher : D


Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2019)

Now that I got my tax refund back from state/fed, I decided to do a little splurging 

Got this sucker here: http://tinyurl.com/y2f4u7mh 
An MSI GTX 1660 TI Ventus XS for $279, not too shabby if I say so myself 

Not to say my current GTX 970 is terrible, but having a step up is always good  should be here Friday


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 27, 2019)

They r so cute for Pokeball Plus


----------



## Kubez (Feb 27, 2019)

I bought volume 1 of jojolion (hopefully one person here knows what jojo is) it hasn’t come yet, but it should be coming next month. It’s coming straight from japan. Also ordered a volume of jjba part 4. Should be coming around the same time as the jojolion volume.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



soulx said:


> Preordered RAM.
> http://www.amazon.com/Random-Access...tmm_acd_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1368319283&sr=8-1
> 
> It's been awhile since I actually _bought_ an album.


Dude why didn’t you just download some? It just adds some stuff to your pc and Changes the default search engine but it’s worth it.


----------



## Stwert (Feb 27, 2019)

Strictly speaking the wife gave me this as part of my Christmas, but I’ve only (finally) gotten around to reading/opening it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 27, 2019)

Bought some filters for the furnace from amazon. My furnace uses the really thick filters and they cost about $50-$60 each in store,but I but on amazon its 3 for $70. They are exactly the same as the ones in the stores but just dont have the brands on them yet.

Also bought a mini fridge from walmart. It was on sale for 97, so after tax it cost just under $110

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stwert (Feb 27, 2019)

Just bought myself an EZ Flash Omega. Didn’t need one really, still got my EZF IV. But what the hell, I’ve got more than one GBA and it’s got a good feature set.


----------



## ELY_M (Feb 28, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> My new pair
> View attachment 158784


I have same exact joy cons!  I got them on sale at target for 60 bucks!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My today's purchase from Target.  I bought smo because I wanted 1.2.0 game card and I am experimenting with game versions.


----------



## Stwert (Feb 28, 2019)

Well I only recently posted about my new coffee machine, but I’ve ditched it.

Instead I present you with my new, new coffee machine 
Glad I made the switch, helluva lot more money but so, so worth it. This one is better in every way. The coffees are simply stunning — if you use good beans.


----------



## NJBoss (Feb 28, 2019)

Regular unleaded fuel.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 5, 2019)

I pre-ordered the standard edition of biomutant for PS4 and I pre-ordered Catherine full body Premium Edition for PS4 both on Amazon. I also bought a Asus branded dual fan Nvidia GeForce GTX 1050 TI.

So hopefully now I can play some PC games at least a lot better than I did before cuz all I had was an on board APU on my pc.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 6, 2019)

2 Halo Vapour rims in white.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 6, 2019)

Satisfactory is going into Early Access in a couple weeks, and while I generally tend to avoid Early Access games, I've been playing the alpha of this the last few days and already fucking love it, so I pre-ordered the Early Access.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 6, 2019)

I forgot I bought a Nicrew 30" aquarium light for my corn snake tank and it came today. It was $52 on amazon. I will probably be buying another for my leopard geckos tank.



Spoiler



tank with small under cabinet led light
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tank with the new light on top









Its alot more brighter now
Just got to wait for the plants to grow some more
Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 7, 2019)

New flavors to vote on


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 7, 2019)

A new Coke flavor


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Mar 8, 2019)

New keyboard! I love it a lot, it's great to type on, and it's awesome. Outemu Red switches, with a few brown extras in on the arrow keys for fun.

Also pre-ordered The Division 2. It might be through uPlay, but I'm so excited for that game.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 160302
> 
> New keyboard! I love it a lot, it's great to type on, and it's awesome. Outemu Red switches, with a few brown extras in on the arrow keys for fun.
> 
> Also pre-ordered The Division 2. It might be through uPlay, but I'm so excited for that game.



Nice! Thinking of getting an RGB keyboard myself, but it's kinda pricey, at least the one I want


----------



## Chary (Mar 8, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Nice! Thinking of getting an RGB keyboard myself, but it's kinda pricey, at least the one I want


GBAtemp's about to do a boatload of keyboard reviews, if you're interested in hearing the magstaff's thoughts on some 

Also, I TOTALLY forgot, but if anyone remembers this thread...

I found one, finally! Almost exactly a year later!






I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2019)

Chary said:


> GBAtemp's about to do a boatload of keyboard reviews, if you're interested in hearing the magstaff's thoughts on some
> 
> Also, I TOTALLY forgot, but if anyone remembers this thread...
> 
> ...



It's the Logitech G910 Spectrum I believe, 113 dollars on Amazon and 119 dollars on Best Buy; I've used Logitech products over the years and I find them to be very reliable. Also one of the few mechanical keyboards that doesn't sound too clicky or loud. Want to get it, but I'm still on the fence, as the price is a little high, I think?


----------



## Depravo (Mar 8, 2019)

Presented without comment.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 8, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> It's the Logitech G910 Spectrum I believe, 113 dollars on Amazon and 119 dollars on Best Buy; I've used Logitech products over the years and I find them to be very reliable. Also one of the few mechanical keyboards that doesn't sound too clicky or loud. Want to get it, but I'm still on the fence, as the price is a little high, I think?


I actually have one of these, and it's probably one of the best keyboards I've used. The mechanical switches feel really nice, without being super loud like a couple other mechanical keyboards I have, there's a good bit of travel in them and the slight concave design of the keys are quite comfortable (though they may take a minute to get used to when you first get it). The RGBs for it are neat, too, look of nice customization options, and the extra macro keys are quite useful if you need them.  

As Chary mentioned, we do have some more keyboard reviews coming up soon, one of them being a full RGB membrane keyboard if you want RGB on a budget and don't mind giving up mechanical switches.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I actually have one of these, and it's probably one of the best keyboards I've used. The mechanical switches feel really nice, without being super loud like a couple other mechanical keyboards I have, there's a good bit of travel in them and the slight concave design of the keys are quite comfortable (though they may take a minute to get used to when you first get it). The RGBs for it are neat, too, look of nice customization options, and the extra macro keys are quite useful if you need them.
> 
> As Chary mentioned, we do have some more keyboard reviews coming up soon, one of them being a full RGB membrane keyboard if you want RGB on a budget and don't mind giving up mechanical switches.



What's the model/make of that RGB membrane keyboard if I may ask? I thought about mechanical given that they typically last far longer with keystrokes than membrane ones. I'll look up that model once I find out what you're referring to 


Edit: I said screw it, and bought the Logitech Orion Spectrum G910 on Amazon, no regrets


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 9, 2019)

Nothing so fun as Depravo's weekend in Europe but something I have been seeking for many years now.

Got myself a variac/autotransformer. Bit of a basic one (no over windings, no centre tap for when I decide I want 500V instead). Still it does what I want, and I was so excited I even crimped *and* soldered some new terminals on it (as opposed to the stripped but still managed to crush the insulation method favoured when I got it).



 
Better condition one can be seen http://www.imajeenyus.com/electronics/20120903_small_variacs/index.shtml I had to play with a scalpel to even get the battered labels you see there, mine is also missing the handle and the shaft that holds it on was a bit bent (nothing 10 seconds with a toolmaker's clamp could not fix). That said mine is rated for 550VA where that is rated lower despite being the same part number.
If you are not familiar with the concept


Price. It was in a box of random bits, pumps and motors so I don't think they knew what they had. Said variac, a nice eclipse junior hacksaw frame and a tobacco tin of copper rivets set me back £3 (they are normally a bit more than that).

+the usual tools and books about tools and using tools. Do now have a pretty complete set of metric to a decent size, American fine, and BSW/BSF, all in open and ring forms, also fairly good on BA. Also a few more dial indicators and a couple of boxes of old school (as in not pop) copper rivets..

As for keyboards. Why would I buy a mechanical keyboard if it does not sound like someone is racking a shotgun before the final action scene in a cheesy 80s film?


----------



## cracker (Mar 9, 2019)

Finally got a WD Blue 3D 1TB for my laptop. My Y70 Touch had an sshd it it that was horribly slow while the rest of the hardware is pretty good. It took the ~10 minutes for things to load and settle on boot down to 10 seconds!


----------



## BecomingKakiGamer (Mar 10, 2019)

Just received the copy Tales of Vesperia Remaster Perfect Guide bought from Amazon.jp. Still cannot resist owing a thick guidebook that is written in a language I don't understand. Also grab a FFIX Ultimania since it's still in stock and astonished by how thick it is! I guess learning the language could be my goal of the year (in another sense it's also a GOTY to me).


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 10, 2019)

Got myself a Logitech G910 Orion Spectrum  Should be here in a couple of days, my first ever mechanical keyboard, and it has a nice sounds too 
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GAONOAC


Got me a 128 GB SD card for my camera too


----------



## Steel-Winged_Pegasus (Mar 10, 2019)

Local convention came around as usual every year, and my niece and I went buckwild for some art... so much art... All Might ain't mine, though, my niece just likes him a lot, lol


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 10, 2019)

A fairly moddest laptop ( https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAEYA8GM0932 ) $600 down from its normal price which I think was a nice deal if I do say so myself. I also got a wireless mouse ( https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16826816124 ) alongside it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 10, 2019)

BecomingKakiGamer said:


> Just received the copy Tales of Vesperia Remaster Perfect Guide bought from Amazon.jp. Still cannot resist owing a thick guidebook that is written in a language I don't understand. Also grab a FFIX Ultimania since it's still in stock and astonished by how thick it is! I guess learning the language could be my goal of the year (in another sense it's also a GOTY to me).


Pics r broken


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2019)

I just recived a Notebook from my brother, because he could not do much with it, because there was no Operating System installed (now with Windows 7 SP1 32Bit and microsoft nagging me that i have a illegal Windows 7 copy. Yay!). 150 GB harddrive, Nvidia graphics card with 64MB of Video ram, Intel Centrino Duo processor at 1,66GHZ and 1GB of RAM. It's a Medion md 98000.



Spoiler: Here is it


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 10, 2019)

My local pawn shop had a sale on some of their guitars that they had in shop for a while so I decided to buy one.

Its nothing fancy it's just a cheap academy electric guitar, but it was $20. A friend of mine has Rocksmith for PS4 with the cable they no longer uses so he said he'll give it to me.

Ordered on Amazon for the guitar the cheapest stand they had and strap. Also ordered a sampler pack of picks.



Spoiler









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Also bought a new pair of strings for it. Was using an app called Guitar Tuna to tune the guitar and it kept saying the 6th string was too loose to keep tightening it, well it broke so I need to buy new strings. I figured out what was wrong with the app and managed to correctly tune the rest of the strings.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 12, 2019)

cracker said:


> Finally got a WD Blue 3D 1TB for my laptop. My Y70 Touch had an sshd it it that was horribly slow while the rest of the hardware is pretty good. It took the ~10 minutes for things to load and settle on boot down to 10 seconds!



Western Digital, an excellent choice indeed


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 12, 2019)

Bought one of these.


----------



## Mythical (Mar 12, 2019)

Bought a 40ft long ethernet cable for my laptops (for a cloud gaming service, oddly enough I don't really need it but I get an occasional stutter (once an hour or so))

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dragonblood9999 said:


> My local pawn shop had a sale on some of their guitars that they had in shop for a while so I decided to buy one.
> 
> Its nothing fancy it's just a cheap academy electric guitar, but it was $20. A friend of mine has Rocksmith for PS4 with the cable they no longer uses so he said he'll give it to me.
> 
> ...



high e string is always a bitch. take your time  and prolly by some spares tbh 4/5 times it's gonna be that string that breaks


----------



## cracker (Mar 12, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Western Digital, an excellent choice indeed



I can't  tell if you are being facetious. It had the right price-point and good reviews so I decided to jump on it. From what I read with user reviews this drive is more reliable than Samsung EVOs and other 'designer' drives. Time will tell.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 12, 2019)

cracker said:


> I can't  tell if you are being facetious. It had the right price-point and good reviews so I decided to jump on it. From what I read with user reviews this drive is more reliable than Samsung EVOs and other 'designer' drives. Time will tell.



What? Why would I be facetious? I have three WD HDDs in my PC right now.  If you've read my posts, you would know that I advocated for WD over Seagate and Toshiba.

Well this is the second BS accusation today.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Charging


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Finally sexy matching Joy-Con straps


----------



## Demothene (Mar 14, 2019)

I recently bought a Chapman guitar called ml1 modern baritone, a pure one   (can't post screenshot due to newcomer limit )


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 14, 2019)

a nice bargain though I find it so silly why they don't round it off to 2 quid


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> View attachment 160805a nice bargain though I find it so silly why they don't round it off to 2 quid



Even cooler that it spells "Atari" in Japanese characters


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Even cooler that it spells "Atari" in Japanese characters


And if you look closely it looks like it says pay


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> And if you look closely it looks like it says pay



I don't see it, honestly, I can only read the Katakana (a-ta-ri) lol, sorry


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't see it, honestly, I can only read the Katakana (a-ta-ri) lol, sorry


Had to Google katakana lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Had to Google katakana lol



Sorry, yeah, I speak Japanese as well as read it, Katakana and Hiragana are two of three main writing systems.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> View attachment 160805a nice bargain though I find it so silly why they don't round it off to 2 quid


I need 10 of them.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 14, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I need 10 of them.


Why tht 10 kids? Lol


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2019)

DualShock 4 Crystal Clear Edition from Target


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Why tht 10 kids? Lol


I'm 10 times a kid yes.
Or I'm just a biased Atari fan lmao


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 14, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I'm 10 times a kid yes.
> Or I'm just a biased Atari fan lmao


Haha Yeh I also was a massive fan atari fan and was gutted when the jaguar failed


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Haha Yeh I also was a massive fan atari fan and was gutted when the jaguar failed


That reminds me now that I got a new job I might finally be able to buy myself a 800xl computer.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> That reminds me now that I got a new job I might finally be able to buy myself a 800xl computer.


Didn’t you want a house?


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 14, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> That reminds me now that I got a new job I might finally be able to buy myself a 800xl computer.


Or the atari St Great selection of games with the battle of commodore amiga


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Didn’t you want a house?


Why yes, but $200 is nothing compared to a house market price...



DANTENDO said:


> Or the atari St Great selection of games with the battle of commodore amiga


This one too! I mainly want them for music production, heck, I use an Atari 2600 already for this very purpose


----------



## Mythical (Mar 15, 2019)

Bought my SO a copy of the sims 4 from a key website. Turns out I made the mistake of getting a russian/other languages we don't know copy. 3 hours later origin has a sale on the sims 4 for 75% off the key price I paid..... (which I also couldn't buy to fix the problem)


----------



## ladypoodle (Mar 15, 2019)

Older sister bought it on Target using her gift card while the other is from Yahoo Auction Japan after 2 weeks of waiting


Spoiler


----------



## migles (Mar 15, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Bought my SO a copy of the sims 4 from a key website. Turns out I made the mistake of getting a russian/other languages we don't know copy. 3 hours later origin has a sale on the sims 4 for 75% off the key price I paid..... (which I also couldn't buy to fix the problem)


maybe you can try to contact origin support to remove the game from ya SO and buy it again or something like that, explaining the situation that you got a game for the wrong region


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 15, 2019)

ladypoodle said:


> Older sister bought it on Target using her gift card while the other is from Yahoo Auction Japan after 2 weeks of waiting
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Youl enjoy the witcher if hav no job


----------



## Mythical (Mar 15, 2019)

migles said:


> maybe you can try to contact origin support to remove the game from ya SO and buy it again or something like that, explaining the situation that you got a game for the wrong region


There was only one unused game on the account so I moved it to a new email, made a new account on the old one, then bought the sims 4 from origin.


----------



## ELY_M (Mar 16, 2019)

Another "broken" switch off of ebay that I fixed and got it working.  It was hackable one.


----------



## Minox (Mar 17, 2019)

Found a couple of more games that I wanted for cheap :>


Spoiler


----------



## Chary (Mar 17, 2019)

Who bought a house!? I got a house! Woo-hoo! 

It really closes the final chapter of the flood for me. Living in a townhome was alright...but I’m so relieved and happy to move into a “real” house.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 17, 2019)

People here when buying a house have a broadband speed map. In Texas do they have a flood plain map?

In stark contrast to tradition I got some tools.


The micrometers are high precision 7 to 8 inch and 9 to 10 inch moore and wright ones. Took a bit of grease to get them and their ratchet stops going again but for £10 for the two I am not complaining. Only problem is I don't have any standards or enough gauge blocks (or any for that matter) to calibrate them and cost of said standards to calibrate against ( http://www.starrett.com/metrology/m...isplayMode=grid&itemsPerPage=24&sortBy=wp/asc )... yeah. Good enough for relative stuff though.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 18, 2019)

Bought some more bumper buttons. Not in a rush this time, so just bought bulk from China as it was still a similar price to 2 from UK sellers.






Replacement wheel finished. Didn't need a new hub so just had the wheel built with the new rim and old hub.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 19, 2019)

Welp, went to the storage unit today to drop off some stuff that's been sitting in my basement and decided to grab up one of my loose OG Xbox's. Managed to find a working one, with Agent Under Fire (CIB, which I didn't know I had ), one of those USB adapters, and 6 controllers...except all of them are without the breakaway cables  Didn't want to open up one of my NIB ones, so I decided to order a couple breakaway cables. Gonna hack it and plop it with the rest of my consoles. 

Just need a few more and I'll have my personal retro console collection complete  Still need to find a cheapo NES, the three Atari's, and the Genesis addons and then I'll basically have all the major consoles throughout the years.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 19, 2019)

Just arrived! And 3 months gym subscription, time to burn some fats


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 19, 2019)

My grandma has dementia and she keeps losing her home phone, I usually buy her one a month, so I bought her a wired one on amazon with a screen on it for caller ID. Also bought some catappa leaves for my shrimp tank and to get free one-day shipping a Reese's peanut butter chocolate bunny.

Did my taxes today and I'm getting just under $800 back, so I might be getting another snake. I may get a blue-eyed leucistic ball python and will be changing my leopard geckos enclosures, I have 4 of them.

Currently I have 4 female leopard geckos, tessara anery corn snake female, a normal Kenyan sandboa(sex unknown), Asian forest scorpion, 2 Dune scorpions(1 about 3" and the other 1/2"), a 2" striped tailed scorpion, a 1/8" Brazilian dwarf pink leg(Kochiana brunnipes), a 1" Trinidad Dwarf Tiger(Cyriocosmus elegans), a 1" Pumpkin Patch small(Hapolopus sp. Columbia small) and a 3" Honduran curly hair (brachypelma albopilosum).

Will most likely be getting rid of the honduran curly hair, mainly because I like the dwarf species of tarantulas more.
Plus she gets to about 5 or 6 inch in diameter and although I like tarantulas, it still kind of creeps me out having a spider that big. 

Also for anyone wondering yes all my scorpions and tarantulas are venomous but they are a very low toxicity level. The one with the strongest sting it's only about a 2 out of 5 and that's around a wasp sting, the rest are about a level 1. So about a bee sting. Also I haven't been stung or plan to be. Mainly because I don't stick my hands in the closure near them or play with them.




Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vstar950 (Mar 19, 2019)

Reloading dies for 454 casull.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 21, 2019)

for the 360 controller I use on my pc


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 22, 2019)

Hot Wheels Octane.


----------



## RattletraPM (Mar 22, 2019)

Finally


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2019)

Ordered new AirPods - will get them early next week.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 23, 2019)

found this on a bus shame I'm not into it


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 23, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> View attachment 161759found this on a bus shame I'm not into it


That issue is almost 2 years old


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 23, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> That issue is almost 2 years old


Is it yeh I was looking for a date on it


----------



## qqq1 (Mar 23, 2019)

Lightweight bcg. Heard it was good with a binary trigger. Oh also got a cheap switchblade. They're legal where I live now.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Mar 24, 2019)

Picked this up for 40€. It's in perfect condition except for the stylus missing/being the wrong color.

Came with omega Ruby Pre-installed, a charger and a 15€ eshop card.




Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 24, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Welp, went to the storage unit today to drop off some stuff that's been sitting in my basement and decided to grab up one of my loose OG Xbox's. Managed to find a working one, with Agent Under Fire (CIB, which I didn't know I had ), one of those USB adapters, and 6 controllers...except all of them are without the breakaway cables  Didn't want to open up one of my NIB ones, so I decided to order a couple breakaway cables. Gonna hack it and plop it with the rest of my consoles.
> 
> Just need a few more and I'll have my personal retro console collection complete  Still need to find a cheapo NES, the three Atari's, and the Genesis addons and then I'll basically have all the major consoles throughout the years.


Along with this, decided to grab a 160GB IDE HDD for like $8. Thought I already had a few laying around, but it turns out the 320GB one I had is dead, and the only other I had was another 10GB one I pulled from one of my other XBOXs


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Localhorst86 said:


> Picked this up for 40€. It's in perfect condition except for the stylus missing/being the wrong color.
> 
> Came with omega Ruby Pre-installed, a charger and a 15€ eshop card.
> View attachment 161822
> ...


Time to sell the eshop card and install CFW


----------



## Localhorst86 (Mar 24, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Time to sell the eshop card and install CFW


I already installed a CFW (hence the folder homebrew), and I am going to sell the eshop card as I don't want to associate an eshop account to this device.

Also, the device was actually only 35€, but since I didn't have 35€ in fitting bills, I just have the seller 40€ instead. They were selling their stuff way under value, anyway. They had a lot of two 2DSes complete with charger and two 15€ eshop cards plus a psp 2004 without charger for 80€.

But since I wanted only one 2DS (the nice transparent one) and not having to bother with flipping the other hardware, I just asked them to sell me one of the units. 

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Localhorst86 said:


> I already installed a CFW (hence the folder homebrew), and I am going to sell the eshop card as I don't want to associate an eshop account to this device.
> 
> Also, the device was actually only 35€, but since I didn't have 35€ in fitting bills, I just have the seller 40€ instead. They were selling their stuff way under value, anyway. They had a lot of two 2DSes complete with charger and two 15€ eshop cards plus a psp 2004 without charger for 80€.
> 
> ...



U should associate a NNID with the system


----------



## Localhorst86 (Mar 24, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> U should associate a NNID with the system


No, because AFAIK that will associate the Pre-installed omega Ruby to that account. And I don't want that.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Localhorst86 said:


> No, because AFAIK that will associate the Pre-installed omega Ruby to that account. And I don't want that.


So never play online?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Localhorst86 said:


> No, because AFAIK that will associate the Pre-installed omega Ruby to that account. And I don't want that.


And no it wont



Localhorst86 said:


> No, because AFAIK that will associate the Pre-installed omega Ruby to that account. And I don't want that.


Pre-installed does not have NNID tags that's why we can install Pre-installed on any 3ds via homebrew only FBI on a ofw 3ds


----------



## Localhorst86 (Mar 24, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> So never play online?



I've got enough other 3ds systems that I can play online with.



Shadow#1 said:


> Pre-installed does not have NNID tags that's why we can install Pre-installed on any 3ds via homebrew only FBI on a ofw 3ds



AFAIK, as soon as you set up an NNID on the system, I will link the system and the installed content to that NNID. I.e. the game can not be re-downloaded without that NNID and needs to be transfered using system transfer. I'd rather not test to see if this is true. There is no need for me to set up a new NNID and I can set up my primary NNID as that is already linked to my N3ds... 

Long story short: no need or benefit of me setting up a tertiary NNID.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

Recently got Castle in the Sky on Blu-ray/DVD, another thing to watch with subs


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 25, 2019)

I bought some fire red cherry shrimp yesterday and chocolate rabbit snail.

Just saw some baby shrimp in the tank but they are too small and my phone cant focus on them to well. 

Also found some baby rabbit snails in my tank today, 2 of them to be exact. The main reason I like rabbit snails is the way they look and that they have one baby a month, that's the main reason why they're so expensive. So from one snail I won't have 500 of them like I did when I have mystery snails.

Also bought Castlevania requiem on PSN yesterday



Spoiler













Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 25, 2019)

Kingdom Hearts: The Story So Far for PS4.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 25, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I bought some fire red cherry shrimp yesterday and chocolate rabbit snail.
> 
> Just saw some baby shrimp in the tank but they are too small and my phone cant focus on them to well.
> 
> ...


Got my bottle of cocktail sauce ready


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 25, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Got my bottle of cocktail sauce ready


let me breed a couple thousand cause the only grow to about 1.5".

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 27, 2019)

Mega Sg just arrived, well it arrived Monday but I just got around to opening it. I originally ordered the JPN version but received the EUR one instead. I'm still happy but was really wanting the JPN version. fixing to try it out.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 27, 2019)

Got a pack of CAT6 Ethernet cables, and PROZIS whey protein


----------



## mariopepper (Mar 28, 2019)

I boutgh binocular recently, and now i can't even imagine how I lived without it before..


----------



## mariopepper (Mar 29, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> @Tom Bombadildo the topic is supposed to be "recently". Something you started 9 months ago is a bit beyond that.
> 
> Keeping on topic. Usual books and tools, including a nice deal on some drill bits (lidl were doing a nice step drill, taper drill, something they call a milling bit and countersink, and in my case also a set of forstner bits all for £6). Found a copy of Animal Crossing DS for £1 in a charity shop (case, manuals and all) so I thought it would be rude not to, apparently it still commands a reasonable price as well.
> Got a pretty sweet case iron book stand as well but I may end up losing that.


Hi can you help me to choose the right bits sets? I read reviews about the bit sets for the drill https://drilling-it.com/best-router-bits-sets-reviews/ and now I can’t choose the right one for me, since I liked several options at once. As I see, you understand the drills and would like to ask what you think about this


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 29, 2019)

A new screen and battery for my iPhone 6 Plus. Installed them last night. Turns out, it wasn’t that hard to replace. Also it turns out, my battery was swelling and pushing on my screen from the inside. Probably going to put my original screen on, as now I know why it was looking bad. You can tell this new screen isn’t apples original.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 29, 2019)

Those are router bits. Theoretically you could use one in a drill but most would use them in a router or maybe a milling machine. If you did use them in a hand drill it would likely leave a very bad surface if it is handheld, most of those are for specialist tasks too which you would not be able to do with a hand drill, and probably be very dangerous to boot. That looks like a fairly basic set on the cheaper side of things but will likely do what you need there for household carpentry type setups in normal woods. Most people have those and then buy any really fancy edge bits as they need them or see them.

Drill bits. What do you want to do with them? For most home use then a decent set of non Chineseum bits will do most things. Do you intend to sharpen them when they get dull or just buy replacements? If you don't know how to sharpen and don't care to learn then stuff like Titanium Nitride (TiN, typically a golden colour) can be nice to have but such goes go the first time you touch them on a grinding wheel.
For home use there are typically three styles aimed at wood, metal and masonry. Sizes will typically be basic metric and basic imperial, and then ones aimed at more specialist things like tapping threads where you want to be pretty close to things.
Masonry bits will typically come with a carbide tip and are what you want to drill into brick, concrete, some stone and such like if you are dealing with buildings like that (pretty much every house in the UK is brick and concrete, US ones... you might have to go some way to find a brick house there). Typically to put up shelves and mount things to the outside of the house. You might get a hole in brick with the other sort but it will dull the bit incredibly quickly. You will probably also want a hammer drill for this sort of thing.
Metal will also do wood and plastic reasonably well (indeed some woods -- my current house has hundreds of years old oak which is hard as anything and snaps basic wood bits)
Wood will tend to have a spike on the front to try to hold it in place, larger versions will be so called spade bits and while there is some overlap there is also hole saws. There are other sorts (some of which mentioned in the post you quoted) but most of those are for use in trades more than anything you will likely encounter in the house.

Video because why not


If you intend to play with CNC machines and mass production then fancy coatings, cooling holes and whatever else come into play but at that point you will likely have a tool seller to help figure things out.

Short version. Most of the time there are kits of bits put together for tools and DIY shops. Most of those will do OK for things most people want to do around the house (holes in wood, putting shelves up or brackets on walls, holes in walls for wires, the odd hole in a piece of steel or aluminium to poke something through it) especially if they are not the cheapest Chinese ones. Fancy coatings are OK but I have never seen one I would pay up big money for for household/handyman use, though that might change in the coming years. If you are going to do more hardcore metal work then pay up a bit more for something better on the metal bit side of things. If you are going to play builder then you will probably have to start looking at SDS/mini SDS drills. Oh and I should also note that while you can put a screw in with a drill that a impact screwdriver is very nice to have if you have a lot of them (the impact thing making it go quicker, and free up stuck ones more easily without camming out as much).


Back on topic. Some actual games. Where widows and orphans traditionally give me the best deals on tools then spurned lovers and bored mothers are typically what do the best on games. In this case £5 for all of them there. I know they are not the best games and they are loose but still something to play.


 

Finally I was watching mrpete222/tubalcain the other day and one of his old and cool tool segments was on Bernard pliers

They seemed cool as anything but I never expected to see any in the UK, was happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 30, 2019)

Bought a UN31 snes fat at a flea market for $25 in really good condition that turned out to be a 1chip 01. It came with a hyperkin retron2 controller, controller doesn't feel bad but doubt I'll ever use it.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 30, 2019)

Monkeh






Still a lot of still sealed itv digital monkeys around, so bought one to go with the little versions pg tips used to give away.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 30, 2019)

Several late bills have been paid. I suppose this is worth a mention as I recently got a new job and slowly getting my money situation improved.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 31, 2019)

I recently got my first R4 flash cart. An R4i Gold to be exact.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 31, 2019)

Was given vampire the masquerade bloodlines gog version 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stwert (Mar 31, 2019)

An iMac G4, wanted one for ages. I’ll use it for classic games, Age of Empires, Sim City, Doom, those kinda things and I’ll use it with my old school iPod (which I still use, but have upgraded with a big ass SD Card. Even though I’ve got a streaming music subscription. The iPod sounds better even than Tidal. So I still use it from tome to time. Plus I like to have my own music collection at least I know it’ll always be there......... And yes, I have had a crapload of morphine, so I’m waffling  )








I’ve also bought another Watch strap, a Zalman ZM-VE300 USB HDD and ODE CD/DVD/Blu-Ray emulator and a SSD to go with it, a new phone dock, a C64 Mini and a multi device USB flash drive. Think that about covers yesterday’s purchases.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 2, 2019)

Spoiler: Woody











Just won an auction for this, $38+shipping  

Not a bad price for a Woody and the best game ever made, ET ;O;


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 2, 2019)

It's going to be nice


----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 2, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> It's going to be nice


I REALLY hope this isn't an April fools prank.


----------



## CMDreamer (Apr 2, 2019)

Just got my copy of Super Mario Maker for WiiU, for less than $20 USD.

I'm trying to get the best games IMO for that console.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 2, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> I REALLY hope this isn't an April fools prank.


Why think that? And no it isn't


----------



## Chary (Apr 2, 2019)

Got a Persian Rial coin to add to my little coin collection. My dad ended up loving it so much that he wanted to keep it, so now he has it on his desk.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 2, 2019)

I signed up last week for The Elder Scrolls blades Early Access. Got an email today saying I was accepted. Click on the link to Google Play and it says my Galaxy S7 is not compatible with the version of the game.

I managed to get around it by side loading the app and it works fine

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 3, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> It's going to be nice


Where Can these be found?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 3, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Where Can these be found?


Amazon


----------



## lordelan (Apr 3, 2019)

Just ate some china noodles for 3,50 € - good price!


----------



## Issac (Apr 3, 2019)

What  did I recently get? Happy. 

lol.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 3, 2019)

A rowing machine... bloody expensive but time not to be a fatass anymore!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 3, 2019)

Got told today that I may not have a job anymore in June. 

The company that I currently work for have lost their contract with the hospital to another contract company and they dont have to keep us if they dont want to. But i hopefully will keep the job because the new company will have to hire 100+ new people to replace us and the last time this happened the new company just merged us with their employees.

Also if I stay with the new company, I can request to work at the hospital that's about a 5 minute walk from my house, instead of staying at the one I'm currently in that takes me an hour and a half by bus to get there and another hour and  a half to get home.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 4, 2019)

It's nice


----------



## Stwert (Apr 4, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Spoiler: Woody
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Decent price, now you just need a flash card and you’ll get all of the homebrew for it too 

I’ve just bought a C64 Mini, yeah I know, but I couldn’t help getting one for my collection. Besides it was brand new and less than a quarter of its retail price. How could I resist


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Got it in black


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hope it taste good


----------



## D4X (Apr 5, 2019)

Recently picked up a CIB Australian Pokemon Stadium 2 for N64. It's one of my favourite N64 games so I'm super glad to have picked up a good condition one!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 5, 2019)

Bought a ticket for the reptile expo in may. I'm hoping to buy a Blue-Eyed Lucy Ball python. 

If anyone's curious this is what a blue-eyed Lucy looks like



Spoiler


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Damn I love it


----------



## D4X (Apr 6, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Damn I love it



Had no idea this existed! Would you recommend it for people who want to use Bluetooth headsets on Switch? Pros/cons?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 6, 2019)

D4X said:


> Had no idea this existed! Would you recommend it for people who want to use Bluetooth headsets on Switch? Pros/cons?


All pros here man go for it

HomeSpot Bluetooth 5.0 Audio Transmitter Adapter with USB C Connector APTX Low Latency for Nintendo Switch Compatible with AirPods PS4 Bose Sony and Bluetooth Headphones Mario Red
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MGGV37R/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_oidQCbKJFZKRM


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 6, 2019)

The switch controller was 50€, the dualshock 55€





Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 6, 2019)

Decided to finally hack my Switch so I picked up an RCMLoader One for $10.69 and a SX OS license.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 6, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> View attachment 162968
> Decided to finally hack my Switch so I picked up an RCMLoader One for $10.69 and a SX OS license.


Every time you buy SX OS, God kills a kitten.

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 6, 2019)

Localhorst86 said:


> Every time you buy SX OS, God kills a kitten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


I don't see any other way to get emuNAND, and I'm not willing to restore a clean NAND backup every time I want to go online either. SX OS was the only way I could hack my Switch since emuNAND is a requirement.


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 6, 2019)

There was a clean out at work today and there was a spare Weller desoldering station that hadn't been used for a couple of years. Tested working fine, and I got to KEEP IT. These things literally cost hundreds to a thousand dollars. I'm so fucking happy.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 6, 2019)

That is sweet and all, and I would not say no to adding it to my shelves, but is desoldering gear that useful any more? Ever since everything went surface mount any desoldering is usually to replace a component or maybe harvest a rare capacitor, crystal or socket/connector, all of which can be handled by whatever soldering tool I am using at the time and one of the plunge tube things.

Anyway if we are doing tools today then


 

 

Nice little cam locking... I think it is technically a universal vice, or maybe a ball joint vice, but I will be using it for engraving once I put a new vice on it rather than the little spindly thing it has. Will also mean my collection of fun taps and dies will come in handy as that thread is 1/2 inch BSF.

Continuing with the theme of hot air then some bellows in case I am not too lazy and just stick my bouncy castle fan on the forge.

A nice corner brace/joist brace because I don't have one.

Also a lenticular bookmark with some dinosaur skeletons on because who wouldn't?


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 6, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> That is sweet and all, and I would not say no to adding it to my shelves, but is desoldering gear that useful any more?


It's true you won't need it often, but I've found it particularly useful for clearing vias connected to large pads(such as ground planes) since solder tends to stick to them stubbornly. As for SMD, they are pretty nice for clearing pads of solder and reducing the amount of solder wick needed. If nothing else, the station also doubles as a regular solder station, and is a lot better than the one I had.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 7, 2019)

Renewed my dog license today.

Also my fire red cherry shrimp had some babies. I dont know when and this is the best picture I could get. 



Spoiler


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 9, 2019)

When I get some money I'm pre-ordering the new Feeder album.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 9, 2019)

yukivulpes said:


> When I get some money I'm pre-ordering the new Feeder album.


Wrong thread


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 9, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Wrong thread


There's a thread for pre-orders?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 9, 2019)

yukivulpes said:


> There's a thread for pre-orders?


This is "Things you recently bought or got" not "Things you are going to get or buy"


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 9, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> That is sweet and all, and I would not say no to adding it to my shelves, but is desoldering gear that useful any more? Ever since everything went surface mount any desoldering is usually to replace a component or maybe harvest a rare capacitor, crystal or socket/connector, all of which can be handled by whatever soldering tool I am using at the time and one of the plunge tube things.
> 
> Anyway if we are doing tools today then
> View attachment 162990 View attachment 162991
> ...


That appears to be essentially what this is. Picture below looks like it's a soldering iron with built in desoldering pump. Of course you can get by with a regular soldering iron and desoldering pump, this just makes it a bit easier and quicker.
http://www.ges.cz/images/pictures/w/wsa1.jpg

A hot air station would be far more useful.


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 9, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> A hot air station would be far more useful.


Hot air stations are a no brainer for anyone who does electronic work. I use one at work extensively. I'll definitely get one sometime, but unfortunately my current living space makes any kind of workbench impossible.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 9, 2019)

Bought some wood to make a stand for a terrarium. Bought 8 feet of thg 4" heat tape to use on the stand fo some shelves.

I found my old 120GB ipod classic so I bought a charging/sync cable for it.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 9, 2019)

yukivulpes said:


> When I get some money I'm pre-ordering the new Feeder album.


Preorder it first, it doesn't count until you've paid for it


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 10, 2019)

Catastrophic said:


> Hot air stations are a no brainer for anyone who does electronic work. I use one at work extensively. I'll definitely get one sometime, but unfortunately my current living space makes any kind of workbench impossible.


Personally I find a workbench a must.

Also


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 10, 2019)

Just received this: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/jumpgate-a-versatile-dock-for-switch-smart-device--2
Works as a universal USB-C HDMI dongle/hub, mostly universal dock, and as a charging stand when no HDMI is plugged in (or the dongle portion is removed from the dock turning it into just a stand)

And man does it look sexy.

Yeah, I have their GripCase as well. These guys are great


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 10, 2019)

Got a bin of 4 pc's (towers, screens, keyboard, mice, power cables, speakers) from a friend who was gonna toss them, some decent stuff, 2 i3 machines, modern pentium, an old pentium d server, and a 27in acer screen which unfortunately has some pretty bad scratches.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 10, 2019)

Never got round to playing the metroid games glad I found this at computer exchange as quite rare to find a copy in store got for 35 quid was going to buy ebay but some crazy prices out ther


----------



## JaapDaniels (Apr 10, 2019)

just ordered a sd2snes pro rev.b, should take about a month to come in...


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 11, 2019)

got a white wii for $9 and a ditect tv dvr for $4.50
The direct tv box is useless with out the service but inside is a seagate 1tb hard drive. So when you see dvrs in the trash or at thrift stores get them The drives inside are usually good.

I have not tested the wii yet, it has the gamecube ports. It probably works.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> got a white wii for $9 and a ditect tv dvr for $4.50
> The direct tv box is useless with out the service but inside is a seagate 1tb hard drive. So when you see dvrs in the trash or at thrift stores get them The drives inside are usually good.
> 
> I have not tested the wii yet, it has the gamecube ports. It probably works.


If the Wii drive is dead well u have USB Loaders and Nintendont


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 11, 2019)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> and a 27in acer screen which unfortunately has some pretty bad scratches


How do you scratch a screen? I have seen any number of cracked and dropped ones but scratches... granted I did manage to touch one of mine with a soldering iron once.

Anyway something I never expected to see, and did not know existed. Was looking for a set of cheapo style wire cutters as I need some for the imperial bolt cutting option (most of the ones around here are metric) -- I try never to use the wire cutter/stripper parts as I have far superior tools for that but on occasion the bolt cutting feature really saves the day and the thread part cleans up the cut nicely as opposed to having to play with a hacksaw and then dig out the thread dies. What did I find instead? A set of cheapo style wire cutters but with British Association/BA thread form ( https://britishfasteners.com/threads/ ). I don't know if I will ever use them in anger (normally if I am playing with something old enough to use BA threads then care is to be taken, and I am unlikely to drag them around with walkabout tools but something cool anyway.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 11, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> How do you scratch a screen? I have seen any number of cracked and dropped ones but scratches... granted I did manage to touch one of mine with a soldering iron once.


i'm guessing when they were tossing everything into the bin, something must been rubbing against it


----------



## Duo8 (Apr 13, 2019)

Got a Logitech MX Master 2S. Pretty comfy, and the wheel is great (I toy with it way too much).
Also a pair of sneakers from China. Their ETPU soles are soft and kinda bouncy.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Neat for $3.50


----------



## ars25 (Apr 14, 2019)

Got a GTX 1080 from my brother which took me by surprise when he gave me it. Then i also traded my Blue snowball for his Blue yeti pro and Mixer since he had no use for the setup.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 16, 2019)

Love them and my first TWS pair


----------



## Stwert (Apr 16, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Love them and my first TWS pair



Love the box description  don’t think I’ve ever had to go to such extreme lengths for headphones.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 16, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Love the box description  don’t think I’ve ever had to go to such extreme lengths for headphones.


I didn't go to extreme lengths?


----------



## Stwert (Apr 16, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> I didn't go to extreme lengths?



I was joking, it was a reference to the box saying they were headphones without the bondage.


----------



## Hayato213 (Apr 16, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Just received this: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/jumpgate-a-versatile-dock-for-switch-smart-device--2
> Works as a universal USB-C HDMI dongle/hub, mostly universal dock, and as a charging stand when no HDMI is plugged in (or the dongle portion is removed from the dock turning it into just a stand)
> 
> And man does it look sexy.
> ...



Better hope this doesn't start bricking switches out there.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 16, 2019)

Hayato213 said:


> Better hope this doesn't start bricking switches out there.


Indeed...

There have been no bricks yet, if you read the Indiegogo or Kickstarter page they did plenty of testing to make sure it wouldn't cause any bricks, they also tested some docks known to cause bricks and according to them they have confirmed that it was due to the docks not conforming to the USB-C spec.
Neither does the Switch as you may already be aware, but people in that business who have done in-depth testing and measuring of the Switch in docked and undocked mode have said that it *should* be safe to use with devices that conform to USB-C spec. Problems seem to arise when the dock/charger does not conform to Nintendo's "spec" (in quotes because they have not really published a spec, and I think for most companies, getting officially verified as Switch compatible is not really viable unless they want to design something specifically for the Switch and have the money to pay Nintendo to get it licensed) *nor* USB-C spec, the Switch does weird things when it comes to requesting power for example, and the Switch not getting the correct power it's expecting seems to be a big cause of bricks. but when it doesn't request it correctly in the first place, unpredictable things can happen with badly designed hardware...

Anyway it is firmware upgradable if issues arise (of course that's not gonna magically fix bricks though), and they have promised to pay for a new Switch if anyone gets bricked from using their dock. So let's hope they follow through on that.

I will say I trust these guys more than other manufacturers making docks, but I still have some skepticism. Even though their previous products were good, it's their first time making a device like this, and even if they've tried to learn from the mistakes made by other manufacturers, that's no guarantee they won't make their own mistakes, so I can't be 100% sure issues won't arise in the future.

One of the USB ports on my unit doesn't work. Won't charge my controllers. That shouldn't affect the safety of using the dock, but it doesn't exactly bode well for their QA. But that's just what it's like being an early adopter I guess, even big companies like Nintendo make mistakes that have to be fixed later on, there will always be occasional issues that aren't caught in QA. And they have probably been in a rush being a small company on a deadline trying to get every unit out to backers as soon as possible. I've seen people with various other defects posting comments as well. As long as they sort it out by getting (fully working) replacements out to those that are having defects, I can't complain too much.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 16, 2019)

havnt bought this but anyone interested it's in the works store UK priced 20 quid


----------



## GaaraPrime (Apr 16, 2019)

Duo8 said:


> Got a Logitech MX Master 2S. Pretty comfy, and the wheel is great (I toy with it way too much).
> Also a pair of sneakers from China. Their ETPU soles are soft and kinda bouncy.


Nice.  Got link for those sneakers?


----------



## mariopepper (Apr 16, 2019)

I bought paper work for my college task..  Probably it was the first time I spent money in right way  Honestly I used to write on my own but the topic was too difficult for me so I decided to ask some help by this link and now I am pleased with it. No doubt.. Anyone who buys smth like that here? What kind of paperworks do you perefer to take?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2019)

Moving on...


----------



## Duo8 (Apr 17, 2019)

ravihpa said:


> Nice.  Got link for those sneakers?


I got them from taobao, they're made by a xiaomi sub-brand
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=571687437257


----------



## GaaraPrime (Apr 17, 2019)

Duo8 said:


> I got them from taobao, they're made by a xiaomi sub-brand
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=571687437257



Thanx.  I'll check em out.  How is the quality of the shoes?  Can you post some pics?  Also, what about size?  Did you get your normal size or did you get one size bigger?

Also, how much did they cost?

Thanx again


----------



## Stwert (Apr 17, 2019)

Duo8 said:


> I got them from taobao, they're made by a xiaomi sub-brand
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=571687437257



Never heard of that site before, could be interesting.
Do you know if they have an option to display in English? I’m on my mobile just now and don’t see one.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Never heard of that site before, could be interesting.
> Do you know if they have an option to display in English? I’m on my mobile just now and don’t see one.



Taobao has and always will be in Chinese


----------



## Koen22 (Apr 17, 2019)

Brawl Stars welcome pack €2,29


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 17, 2019)

I bought some chocolate



Spoiler









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duo8 (Apr 18, 2019)

ravihpa said:


> Thanx.  I'll check em out.  How is the quality of the shoes?  Can you post some pics?  Also, what about size?  Did you get your normal size or did you get one size bigger?
> 
> Also, how much did they cost?
> 
> Thanx again


Quality is pretty good. Soles are bouncy so they're not suitable for running but feel great when walking. The fabric also lets air in so it won't get hot.
I got my normal size but they ended up being slightly too large. No big deal though.
Costs me $34 shipped.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 18, 2019)

Bought a raspberry pi zero w kit on amazon. Its basically the zero w, a case and a psu.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stwert (Apr 21, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Bought a raspberry pi zero w kit on amazon. Its basically the zero w, a case and a psu.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



You’ll have good fun with that


----------



## emmanu888 (Apr 21, 2019)

I got a PSVR on Wednesday as a personal birthday present


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 22, 2019)

Stwert said:


> You’ll have good fun with that


I already have a raspberry pi 3b in a megapi case. The zero w is for when the GPi case comes out.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 22, 2019)

Internal IR receiver that can wake the PC from S5 (off) , and work with kodi


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 23, 2019)

I have to return the raspberry pi zero w that I got friday. I've tried 7 psu and 12 micro sd. The pi loads into retropie then crashes when I configure the controller. So I tried recalbox and it basically does the same but I'm able to get into the menu and load up one of the public domain games that come with recalbox then itcrashes with the same type of error.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ladypoodle (Apr 23, 2019)

Overall haul at SakuraCon



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 23, 2019)

Shitloads of paint, brushes, rollers, flooring, drapes, fridge and a dishwasher.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2019)

smash + fighter pass


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 23, 2019)

So nice


----------



## Flame (Apr 24, 2019)

WHAT HAVE I DONE!?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 25, 2019)

I know should have probably waited but I feel like the index is gonna be a disappointment (like the pro), or cost $800


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 25, 2019)

Well I got my preorder for days gone canceled by amazon for a fake reason. Then when i email them they apologize and send me links to buy Metal Gear Survival and Okami that I canceled two years ago. Even when I email them in bigger font that the game is days gone.



EDIT:  I got my pre-order back after calling Amazon customer service being on the phone for an hour for $50 plus another $35 credit on top of that and it will be here tomorrow 


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 26, 2019)

Bought some new dress pants and some bowties for my small wedding coming up next week. 

Also going to be ordering a new monitor, 1080p/144hz ViewSonic which has good reviews, along with a triple monitor mount so I can mount all three up on my desk and have a nice triple monitor setup.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 26, 2019)

Just spend over 600 quid on flooring and drapes!
Vinyl for me : D


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 26, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Just spend over 600 quid on flooring and drapes!
> Vinyl for me : D


Did you win the frigging lottery or something?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 26, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Did you win the frigging lottery or something?



Reaping the rewards!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2019)

Really decided to treat myself to a Casio F-91W.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 28, 2019)

Bought on PS4 Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm Legacy. It was $23 ish during the golden week sale on PSN. Going to be playing them after I finish days gone.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Stwert (Apr 28, 2019)

Flame said:


> WHAT HAVE I DONE!?
> 
> View attachment 164796



Well if nothing else, it looks ok on a shelf with the rest of your collection 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shadow#1 said:


>



Looks pretty weird, is it comfortable in-hand?


----------



## Tsukimori (Apr 28, 2019)

I bought a $20 bottle of Maggi "soy sauce" (seasoning sauce). I've always been somewhat curious how it compares to actual soy sauce so I figured why not?


----------



## Stwert (Apr 28, 2019)

A new chair for the office/games room. It's actually pretty comfy and for £130, not bad all things considered.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hacked already with AutoBleem


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2019)

Some new clothes.
It was about time I wore newer pants.


----------



## ELY_M (Apr 30, 2019)

new jigs and a trinket m0 chip


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 1, 2019)

What flavor should I try first?


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 2, 2019)

My new Switch Game Case


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 2, 2019)

Finally bought some new shoes today at a 1 week warehouse sale. The Fila shoes were originally $100, but I got them for $35. The Airwalk shoes were originally $70, but in got the for $30.

If anyone in the hamilton/stoney creek area the sale is at the stoney creek arena the company is called Athletic Locker.
Some of the stuff is a bit pricey for what it is, but they also have some great deals. They will be there until sunday.



Spoiler












Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 2, 2019)

Seller decided I finally had to refinance my land contract to a traditional mortgage so he could get the rest of the balance ASAP, so decided to set it up with some cash out to improve a few things with the house. Gonna reroof the house and basically remodel the kitchen, which will be neat.


----------



## Mythical (May 4, 2019)

Waiting on  these in a mail, but got a promise ring for my SO https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078R9HYZC?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image and this moniter (MSI Optix MAG24C)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07794JYLJ?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image
Been wanting to upgrade for a while plus might be good for a dual setup


----------



## mariopepper (May 4, 2019)

The last usefull "thing" I have got was VeePN cause I had so many problems with no using it before... I finally did it. I am really very pleased with my purchase cause I could not even serf in internet safely. My next step will be buying well-known antivirus. I suppose it would be great combination with my vpn to protect myself for 100%


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 7, 2019)

Bought on psn golden week sale. Little Dragon Cafe and Naruto legacy.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prankst3r (May 7, 2019)

mariopepper said:


> The last usefull "thing" I have got was VeePN cause I had so many problems with no using it before... I finally did it. I am really very pleased with my purchase cause I could not even serf in internet safely. My next step will be buying well-known antivirus. I suppose it would be great combination with my vpn to protect myself for 100%


I'm sorry to destroy your dream of safety. VPNs weren't made to let you surf the internet anonymously and safely. Also the provider could log your whole traffic and give logs to officials. And extra anti-viruses are obsolete in win10. The Windows Defender is good enough and if smb wants to infect you. They just do it. Use your brain.exe to be safe!
The only thing I'm interested in is, why you had "problems" without VeePN?

BTT: I bought the Switch Pro Controller it's really nice.


----------



## Mythical (May 7, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018BCJM52?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 7, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018BCJM52?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image


I got that at walmart was clearance for $2


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 7, 2019)

I needed a case


----------



## ELY_M (May 8, 2019)

I just order dock sock from ebay at https://www.ebay.com/itm/CUSTOM-DOC...rotect-Super-Mario-Bros-3-Fabric/163547826666

also my trinket m0 mod chip  just arrived yesterday along with the jigs.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 9, 2019)

Got it for $35


----------



## ELY_M (May 9, 2019)

I just got nonworking switch with trinket in the mail today.    I was able to boot to ubuntu and it was working.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 11, 2019)

Found this on a bus awhile back from McDonald's as says on back of it-mayb in 50 years time be worth something if McDonald's don't exist anymore


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 12, 2019)

Got another before they r gone


----------



## Flame (May 12, 2019)

Say hello to my little friends!


----------



## DANTENDO (May 12, 2019)

Flame said:


> Say hello to my little friends!
> 
> 
> View attachment 166785


Take yr time with them grand theft auto 6 still looks years off


----------



## Chary (May 13, 2019)

Thought I might wanna have something fun to wear to E3. Gonna stroll right up to Nintendo, wearing this


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 13, 2019)

My old lawnmower was on it's last legs last year, and doesn't seem to want to start this year, so decided to order a new one.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07G313J2L/ < 

Decided to go for electric over gas this time around. My lawn isn't that big and my grass doesn't usually get too thick, so it just sort of makes sense in the long run to go for some 40 minute battery powered thing vs dealing with gas and the usual maintenance needed for gas powered mowers. Suppose we'll see how it turns out soon.


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (May 14, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Got another before they r gone



My Walmart never has anything good on clearance.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 14, 2019)

Was given a pair of sony  WI-C300 bluetooth earbuds

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armadillo (May 15, 2019)

34 tooth narrow wide chainring.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 16, 2019)

Bought a can of Smirnoff Ice berry blast, a can of Nutrl(I think that's what it says on the can)and a can of gin smash.

I rarely drink but I was nearby a liquor store today so I decided to buy some cans.

So far I've drank the can of Berry Blast. I didnt really care for it. It tasted and it left a after taste like those cheap strawberry candies. At least it did for me.



Spoiler










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 18, 2019)

Paid for my new glasses. I should be able to pick them up in a week or so.

After I went to my local retro game store/ pawn shop and found a Suparetron hd for $40 so I got it and Super mario world for $15. Planing on ordering some repros of games that cost way to much, but I'll eventually will buy a real copy of harvest moon snes.

It works great. I was planning on buying one eventually off amazon but they sell them for $90 their, so for $40 I'm happy.
Also I have 4 US snes game carts and 15 SFC carts from japan. All are rpg's, if I'm not mistaken.



Spoiler



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stwert (May 21, 2019)

Chary said:


> Thought I might wanna have something fun to wear to E3. Gonna stroll right up to Nintendo, wearing this




Haud the bus! Where’d you get the shirt? I don’t see a shop section (at least on my phone).

I want one.... Do you do chunky lol


----------



## SeburoVII (May 22, 2019)

I brought myself World of Final Fantasy for PS4 last week. Decent enough little game but seems.. simplistic and easy? I'm an FF fan so I'm enjoying it either way, especially the little cameos!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 22, 2019)

Snagged an auction last night for a Toshiba Portege Z30-A for only $60. Has some i5 4xxx CPU, either 4GB or 8GB of RAM, and if my research is right either a 128GB or a 256GB mSATA SSD. Not too bad, for the specs of it. Only thing wrong with it is the SSD has a password on it, but I should be able to clear that pretty easily. If not, at worst I'll just have to finally pull apart my busted Surface Pro 2 and steal the one that's in there. 

Will probably upgrade it to 8GB of RAM if need be and use it as my work laptop over the Asus U31SD I have now, which will be a nice improvement (only has an i3 2130m and a GT 520M, which even an HD 4400 beats out)


----------



## pasc (May 22, 2019)

A GBA TX Cart and receiver combo.
https://shop.insidegadgets.com/product/wireless-gameboy-controller/


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 24, 2019)

UPS guy just dropped this off. All the way from China to Norway in just 3 days.
I also ordered a Raspberry Pi 3 with a Pi Camera V2 for OctoPi which is arriving today and the printer (a Geeetech A20M with dual color mixing) is arriving on Monday.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2019)

Ordered this:


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2019)

Riyaz said:


> Ordered this:


Also now ordered box set 2


----------



## Minox (May 26, 2019)

Just won an auction on this nice-looking IBM Thinkpad A22m for a mere 4000 yen (~$35)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 26, 2019)

Won a Ebay auction for a Japanese super game boy for $5. I haven't found any US/Canadian versions in over 2 years. Paid for it this morning.

Also bought my bus ticket to mississauga. On it right now. Will be at the reptile expo in about hour and a half.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minox (May 26, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Won a Ebay auction for a Japanese super game boy for $5. I haven't found any US/Canadian versions in over 2 years. Paid for it this morning.
> 
> Also bought my bus ticket to mississauga. On it right now. Will be at the reptile expo in about hour and a half.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


When you say Japanese super game boy do you mean the first version or the second one? The first one I feel like you could find everywhere a couple of years back.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 26, 2019)

Minox said:


> When you say Japanese super game boy do you mean the first version or the second one? The first one I feel like you could find everywhere a couple of years back.


First. The super gameboy 2 is like $50 to $60 right now. And yeah it's been about 2 years since I last saw the 1st in retro game/pawn stores, at least near me. So I just bought a Japanese 1 on ebay.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 26, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> First. The super gameboy 2 is like $50 to $60 right now. And yeah it's been about 2 years since I last saw the 1st in retro game/pawn stores, at least near me. So I just bought a Japanese 1 on ebay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


2 is better


----------



## Minox (May 26, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> 2 is better


It is, but also harder to get hold of. I also believe you can fix the clock speed of the older one so it runs at normal speed now.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 26, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> 2 is better


As far as I know the only difference between 1 and 2 is that 1 runs like 5% faster, has less backgrounds and no link port. Atleast that's what I've read. And I would definitely have gotten the 2nd if it was the same price as the 1st. Love that transparent blue

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minox (May 26, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> As far as I know the only difference between 1 and 2 is that 1 runs like 5% faster, has less backgrounds and no link port. Atleast that's what I've read. And I would definitely have gotten the 2nd if it was the same price as the 1st. Love that transparent blue
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Putting this link here as reference in case you would ever feel like attempting the clock mod:
https://www.retrorgb.com/super-gameboy-clock-mod.html


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 26, 2019)

Minox said:


> Putting this link here as reference in case you would ever feel like attempting the clock mod:
> https://www.retrorgb.com/super-gameboy-clock-mod.html


Thanks. I may do it. I just got to try the super game boy 1st and if it bugs me enough I'll do it

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 26, 2019)

A new case for my phone. All set for the last day of the festival.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 26, 2019)

I'm back from the expo. I bought gecko food for my 2 friends, bought 2 types of isopods (pillbugs), food bowls for my geckos, lots of snake food and a Mojave Lemon Blast ball python.



Spoiler

















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armadillo (May 28, 2019)

Orange hot wheels octane.


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2019)

Riyaz said:


> Also now ordered box set 2


It came.

Also ordered box set 3. So i will have the complete series when it arrives.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 30, 2019)

I got another game randomly cancelled by Amazon. I'm about to call them. Last month it was days gone for PS4 this month is death stranding for this month is death stranding for PS4 I'm extremely pissed off right now, extremely pissed off.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 30, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I got another game randomly cancelled by Amazon. I'm about to call them. Last month it was days gone for PS4 this month is death stranding for this month is death stranding for PS4 I'm extremely pissed off right now, extremely pissed off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


What's the reason why?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 30, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> What's the reason why?


I thinks it's because I preordered the game when they had that e3 sale 2 years ago when the games were like 40% off. The same shit happened with RDR2 but instead of canceling the order they delayed the order for almost 2 weeks saying they didn't get them, but they kept trying to get me to cancel it myself and reorder it saying I would get it that way.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 30, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I thinks it's because I preordered the game when they had that e3 sale 2 years ago when the games were like 40% off. The same shit happened with RDR2 but instead of canceling the order they delayed the order for almost 2 weeks saying they didn't get them, but they kept trying to get me to cancel it myself and reorder it saying I would get it that way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



2 years seems like a good reason to cancel because the fact I bet they had it as a placeholder price not actual retail price?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 30, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> 2 years seems like a good reason to cancel because the fact I bet they had it as a placeholder price not actual retail price?


No they had the price already. Here in canada its $79.99 for all the standard editions that were announced at E3 2017 and the sale was all the AAA games announced would be $49.99.

Now they are telling me that they cant honor their own sale and are telling me to pay the full price for it.


Currently talking to a supervisor about this.

Got a $35 credit to buy the game. After talking with the supervisor.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 30, 2019)

10 double packs for $3 each


----------



## Stwert (May 30, 2019)

Another Switch. So I can have one for normal use and one for home brew. Shhh, don’t tell the wife


----------



## Flame (Jun 1, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Another Switch. So I can have one for normal use and one for home brew. Shhh, don’t tell the wife



but new cpu model Switch mini and Switch pro is going to be announced at E3... 

could you have waited?


----------



## Stwert (Jun 1, 2019)

Flame said:


> but new cpu model Switch mini and Switch pro is going to be announced at E3...
> 
> could you have waited?



I can always get another one if there’s a Switch Pro and it’s a decent upgrade, I’m not particularly fussed for a Switch Mini.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 1, 2019)

Just got my new uniform for work from the new company. They only give me pants I didn't get any uniform shirts. So now I got to talk to them on Monday about it

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ars25 (Jun 3, 2019)

Got a mic arm pop filter and foam cover for the yeti pro. As well as a shock mount for it. Ignore the messy desk moving things around my room


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2019)

After spending almost 4 grand on me house, it's time to spend something on meself.
I've got meself a new S10+ : D
Custom hardcase is on its way!


----------



## Stwert (Jun 3, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> After spending almost 4 grand on me house, it's time to spend something on meself.
> I've got meself a new S10+ : D
> Custom hardcase is on its way!



Quite bloody right, I’d be treating myself after spending all that on the house.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2019)

Today from Amazon 2x Transcend16GB SDHX Cards for the DSi´s.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 4, 2019)

Lots of Pi houses!


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (Jun 4, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Lots of Pi houses!


Where did you get the GPi case?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 4, 2019)

Sethtimus Prime said:


> Where did you get the GPi case?


From Retroflag themselves for review purposes!


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (Jun 4, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> From Retroflag themselves for review purposes!


That's a pretty good haul. I should review things...


----------



## Stwert (Jun 5, 2019)

Not got it yet, but after watching the WWDC Keynote, I told the wife my next Mac Pro would probably cost over 30 grand.

She said if I spent that on a computer we’d be getting a divorce.....

...... Anybody know when the pre-orders start?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 5, 2019)

Just nabbed Gundam Breaker 3 Break Edition for the Vita since it was dirt cheap on a Play Asia sale.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 5, 2019)

Won a ebay auction for a brown Japanese DSI LL for $10 shipped. From what the listing said, it works but its scuffed on the bottom and there's stickers on it. Will be taking it apart to clean any maybe paint, not sure yet

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 5, 2019)

Replacement ear pads/cups for my pair of rf sony headphones, old ones dry rotted since they were 15 years old


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 6, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Snagged an auction last night for a Toshiba Portege Z30-A for only $60. Has some i5 4xxx CPU, either 4GB or 8GB of RAM, and if my research is right either a 128GB or a 256GB mSATA SSD. Not too bad, for the specs of it. Only thing wrong with it is the SSD has a password on it, but I should be able to clear that pretty easily. If not, at worst I'll just have to finally pull apart my busted Surface Pro 2 and steal the one that's in there.
> 
> Will probably upgrade it to 8GB of RAM if need be and use it as my work laptop over the Asus U31SD I have now, which will be a nice improvement (only has an i3 2130m and a GT 520M, which even an HD 4400 beats out)


Well, got this on Tuesday and it's been kind of a shit experience so far lol. Specs of the thing weren't bad, had an i5 4300U, 8GB of RAM, and a 128GB mSATA SSD, which for $60 is a great deal. But it's got problems  

First, the BIOS had a Supervisor password on it. Since it's Toshiba, who's apparently really good at securing their hardware, it's impossible to clear this BIOS password for the most part, cuz it's stored on the EEPROM with the BIOS and then on another chip as well (and there's no CMOS to clear, that I can see on the mobo anyways). It could probably be cleared by flashing a clean BIOS dump to the EEPROM, but I have neither the tools nor the BIOS dump to even flash it so that's dead.

Unfortunately, because of these things, I couldn't boot from the SSD (since the HDD/SSD password), and I couldn't boot directly via USB as the boot menu was disabled. So I pulled the 64GB mSATA SSD from my dead Surface Pro 2, plugged that in...and found that Legacy boot was enabled, so no UEFI, and USB booting was last in the boot priority, apparently, with Network boot enabled and in a higher priority. So it'd just keep resetting the network boot and wouldn't boot from USB at all when an SSD was plugged in. So I setup Serva, and was finally able to successfully install Windows 10 via network install, slapped another 4GB stick of DDR3 in it to bring it up to 12GB, and everything was all fine and peachy. It was pretty quick, thanks to the SSD, had excellent cooling despite it's teeny cooler (stayed a frosty 66C when running Cinebench, with 4 threads running at 2.6GHz stable), and was pretty quiet...

Until about 12 hours later, when it shat itself and now refuses to post  

So, tl;dr, I ordered a replacement motherboard for this laptop series, which is identical hardware except for the CPU which is an i7 4600U, and (assuming the listing was correct) has no BIOS password.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 7, 2019)

Ordered a midnight blue PS4 controller on Amazon it was on sale because PlayStation days of play sale.

Not that I needed it. I usually really take care of my controllers. In 25 plus years of playing video games I think I've only had two controllers that are broken. One of them was a Microsoft Sidewinder controller Cable became Frayed right where it enters the controller. The second one I believe was a used PS2 controller.


So now with this one I'll have 5 PS4 controllers. I have an original black one, original camo( AKA The Cow controller according to my nephew's), one of the new black controllers, a sexy silver one and now the midnight blue.


I did have a wave blue controller, I traded it in with my PS4 when I was upgrading to a pro. The reason why I trade the blue one in was because the original black one has been modified


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 7, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Ordered a midnight blue PS4 controller on Amazon it was on sale because PlayStation days of play sale.
> 
> Not that I needed it. I usually really take care of my controllers. In 20 plus years of playing video games I think I've only had two controllers that are broken. One of them was a Microsoft Sidewinder controller Cable became Frayed right where it enters the controller. The second one I believe was a used PS2 controller.
> 
> ...


Pics?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 7, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Pics?


Dont have it yet. Will have it on Saturday.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 7, 2019)

As a follow up on me S10+!
I obtained something new today : D


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm gonna get a Wii U soonTM. Idk which set it'll be, i know that i will get two HDs with 500gb and a sdcard of 16/64GB.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 8, 2019)

And some replacement batteries for the headset


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> Replacement ear pads/cups for my pair of rf sony headphones, old ones dry rotted since they were 15 years old


Exact model of headsets these r?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 8, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Exact model of headsets these r?


MDR-RF970RK


----------



## 150ccToEasy (Jun 8, 2019)

i collect nerf guns lol pretty sweet sweet


----------



## chrisman02 (Jun 8, 2019)

150ccToEasy said:


> i collect nerf guns lol pretty sweet sweet



I collect real guns.  Debating picking up a 10/22 takedown this weekend, and maybe get a "cheap" silencer (Silencer can be $100, but the tax stamp is always $200. Grr.) so I can plink in the woods without bothering the neighbors down the road - and take care of these darn chipmunks and squirrels that keep digging holes along the foundation, making water run in easier.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 8, 2019)

The dark cookies, I left them on the top rack a bit longer than needed. Pretty dry. Nothing a bit of milk can’t fix.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 8, 2019)

I bought a little companion for Sonic!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> I bought a little companion for Sonic!
> 
> View attachment 169390


oml whats the name of that guy again?


----------



## leon315 (Jun 8, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> View attachment 169375
> The dark cookies, I left them on the top rack a bit longer than needed. Pretty dry. Nothing a bit of milk can’t fix.


raisins or chocolate? only made of 1st ones are good


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 8, 2019)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> oml whats the name of that guy again?


Opa Opa from the Fantasy Zone games. One of SEGA's original mascots before Sonic.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Opa Opa from the Fantasy Zone games. One of SEGA's original mascots before Sonic.


oh yeah


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 8, 2019)

leon315 said:


> raisins or chocolate? only made of 1st ones are good


Chocolate chip. I tried making oatmeal raisin before, it didn’t turn out well. I’ll have to give it another go this summer.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 8, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> Chocolate chip. I tried making oatmeal raisin before, it didn’t turn out well. I’ll have to give it another go this summer.


THE KEY IS NOT use sugar, instead add honey into the wheat.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 8, 2019)

leon315 said:


> THE KEY IS NOT use sugar, instead add honey into the wheat.


Thanks for the tip. Maybe I can find a recipe that fits that.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 8, 2019)

So I got my midnight blue ps4 controller in.
I'm the only one in my house that plays video games so no one else uses them Bought at walmart one of those power a gamecube style pro controller for the switch. I'm going to be doing the weight mod on it, because it's too top heavy for my liking.

Was given a pacman frog so I bought some substrate for it and some moss to put in the tank to help with the humidity.



Spoiler
















The setup of the tank looks good imo for the pacman frog.







Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 8, 2019)

Bought a Emtec Gem Box.  Was able to root it.  Controller isn't too bad and a reasonably good deal for ~$23.  Still really need to put it more through its paces for emulation some time.


----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2019)

It was on sale. Fite me. 



 

Ayyyyy.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2019)

a lot of 4 different samsung Q1 UMPCs off ebay, an acer aspire one ZG5 netbook that i've been playing around with recently, and an original physical copy of forza 1 and halo 1



Spoiler


----------



## TheNeck (Jun 10, 2019)

just got my retroflag gpi case on Saturday from amazon. this thing is AWESOME!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 10, 2019)

TheNeck said:


> just got my retroflag gpi case on Saturday from amazon. this thing is AWESOME!


How? I thought they weren't on sale yet.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeck (Jun 10, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> How? I thought they weren't on sale yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


amazon put it up on June 4th, and i just got it from them Saturday.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RT9VGS4


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 10, 2019)

TheNeck said:


> amazon put it up on June 4th, and i just got it from them Saturday.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RT9VGS4


Lucky. Their not for sale yet in canada

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


>



WTF is that??


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 11, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> WTF is that??


Looks like the air vent grill from an xbox

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 11, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> WTF is that??


That part


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 11, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> That part


I was right then

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> That part



Weird, okay then


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 11, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Weird, okay then


Yea found that slim 360 missing that grill part


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 11, 2019)

​Hehe I got a gamestick today. £7.99.
Going to sideload showbox and use it on my spare tv


----------



## Stwert (Jun 12, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Lucky. Their not for sale yet in canada
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



There’s a guy on the forums selling these for $60, maybe worth having a look:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/raspberry-pi-cases.539588/#post-8668597


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 14, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> View attachment 169685​Hehe I got a gamestick today. £7.99.
> Going to sideload showbox and use it on my spare tv


Showbox has been seized by the feds I would not even touch it anymore in fear of getting busted


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 14, 2019)

YAY they finally came


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2019)

Collection of Mana, well technically my brother bought it since he's a big fan of the series (and both of us played the unofficial SD3 way back when). Solid games and good emulation


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Collection of Mana, well technically my brother bought it since he's a big fan of the series (and both of us played the unofficial SD3 way back when). Solid games and good emulation


Nice I'll wait until August for the physical release


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Nice I'll wait until August for the physical release



M2 are absolute masters of SNES emulation 

All the sound effects, which are notoriously difficult to emulate properly in Square games, are perfect.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 14, 2019)

Well I got a order from amazon stolen today. It was filters for my furnace, they cost under $100. I'm at work right now and I can't check my cameras until I get home around midnight.

I don't know why the FedEx driver decide to leave it at the door, when all my other orders from FedEx that didn't cost half that price they took it to a FedEx pickup location.

Of course someones going to take a big fucking box if its left out in the open, why didn't the driver think about that. I also was supposed to be signed for it but they just left it on my front porch.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ELY_M (Jun 17, 2019)

I ordered those on Amazon last Friday and just got them early today!  Super fast shipping!


----------



## Stwert (Jun 17, 2019)

ELY_M said:


> View attachment 170063
> I ordered those on Amazon last Friday and just got them early today!  Super fast shipping!




Nice, I’ve seen a few variations, different manufacturers and so on with JoyCon shell replacements.

Which kind did you get? I’m tempted by these, purely because they have an actual D-Pad..... and I like the SNES style buttons.


----------



## ELY_M (Jun 17, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Nice, I’ve seen a few variations, different manufacturers and so on with JoyCon shell replacements.
> 
> Which kind did you get? I’m tempted by these, purely because they have an actual D-Pad..... and I like the SNES style buttons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stwert (Jun 17, 2019)

Even so, they look like a nice colour, quite understated, unlike a lot of the seriously loud ones I’ve seen. Sparkling gold and so on, no thank you


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 17, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> View attachment 169685​Hehe I got a gamestick today. £7.99.
> Going to sideload showbox and use it on my spare tv





Shadow#1 said:


> Showbox has been seized by the feds I would not even touch it anymore in fear of getting busted


I lolled, but yeah it doesn’t work anyway. 

In fact: nothing much works (movie-wise) on CFW 1.4, I wish we could update it past jellybean. 

Avoid like the plague.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 17, 2019)

Replacement analog Stick Caps and a 8 GB Memory Stick for the PSP 1004.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Replacement analog Stick Caps and a 8 GB Memory Stick for the PSP 1004.
> 
> View attachment 170078 View attachment 170079


Should of got an SD to psp card adaptor


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 20, 2019)

Super late birthday presents, since ordering was pretty late at first week of June D:


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2019)

[Off-Topic] oH NOES PS4!!!!111![/Off-Topic] Nice.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 21, 2019)

CTR + pre-order pin badges.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2019)

Ordered a phatty 360 with one controller, component cables, and power brick for $25, which is nice. Used to have one with a flashed DVD drive, but gave it to a cousin ages ago so needed to grab another to finish off that collection. 

Dunno if I'll mod it or not, might just keep this one legit for once and buy games since they're cheap as fuck.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Ordered a phatty 360 with one controller, component cables, and power brick for $25, which is nice. Used to have one with a flashed DVD drive, but gave it to a cousin ages ago so needed to grab another to finish off that collection.
> 
> Dunno if I'll mod it or not, might just keep this one legit for once and buy games since they're cheap as fuck.


Grabbed a few games for it, Halo 3, 4, and ODST and Blue Dragon, snagged them all for $15 total. Halo games look to be all complete, but Blue Dragon is missing the manual.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Armadillo (Jun 23, 2019)

Another controller. Don't really need it, but always liked this colour and was on sale for only a little more than a standard colour.


----------



## Stwert (Jun 24, 2019)

Just arrived, my trilogy is finally complete


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 24, 2019)

Got a wicked sunburn over 80% of my back. Was digging holes to plant some trees. Put on some boots and headphones. Started ripping on the holes. Quite relaxing, really. The kids had a sleepover at grandmas. Next thing, almost 3-4 hours pass, the dirt was a bit of clay and took a bit longer than needed to churn it up. 
The trees, a meyer lemon, valiencia orange, and Mexican lime. The arborist at my nursery was a total boss. She helped me pick out healthy trees. I’ve got to go back, though, as I was to get a tangerine, not an orange. Good thing I haven’t planted them yet.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 27, 2019)

My dsi LL and SFC super gameboy came in the mail yesterday. Also got judgement for ps4. I completely forgot it was coming out and when I saw the money was gone from my bank account I thought it was my crunchy rolls account got renewed.

Going to clean up the DSI LL and hack it


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2019)

Got a Wii U. Basic set. 2 wiimotes, 1 plus, 120GB HD iirc, pro controller, third-party wheel and wii fit balance board, also third party. 9 games. Gonna send photos later. It's 01:24 AM and i'm with insomnia.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

A LORD OF THE RINGS Music Box from WISH:

(Not my video):


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 27, 2019)

Bought my ticket for the canadian reptile breeders expo/ canadian pet expo in september.  It's the biggest pet expo of the year here in canada, from what I've been told.

I usually go to a reptile/pet expo every 2-3 months to buy supplies. 

I try not to buy any animals but The last 3 I've been to, I bought a kenyan sand boa, a tug snow enigma female leopard gecko and just last months I bought a Mojave lemon blast ball python.

So I make no promises to my sister and she know that I will probably buy a new snake or gecko or something.

I'm actually hoping to find the male leopard gecko I want so I can start breeding them on small scale.



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 28, 2019)

A new Display for a Sony PSP 2000 from Aliexpress arrived today.


----------



## ELY_M (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Love it


----------



## Stwert (Jul 1, 2019)

Got a Brydge Pro for my 2018 iPad Pro, much nicer typing experience than the Apple Keyboard Folio I was using and combined with the iOS 13 improvements, or should I say, iPadOS, it’s much better overall.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 3, 2019)

About a couple months ago the t****** started dying in our 2003 Lincoln Aviator, cost about $2k to fix and quite frankly it's not worth it for the vehicle.

Finally, after way too long of searching, by around 4PM I'll be the new owner of a 2006 BMW X3 3.0i



Spoiler











Nothing super fancy or new, don't have the money for that, but in surprisingly good condition for its age and, after having it checked by a couple mechanic buddies of mine, it's supposedly in really great condition.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 3, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> supposedly in really great condition.



Until the O2 sensor starts shitting on you. 

Personally, my favorite BMW's are late 80's-mid 90's, and some early 2000's.

Cool you snagged a decent car, nonetheless.

I just got some basil to grow after two days of germination; I also used Epsom salt to help the growth. 

Hopefully, the Ph of the soil won't become a problem, or I'll have to edit this post after buying litmus paper.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 3, 2019)

This Sonic cable holder/controller/handheld holder and that Eevee sticker.

The Sonic cable came from Smyths and the sticker came from Etsy



Spoiler


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2019)

I have never played a SMM game before


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 4, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> About a couple months ago the t****** started dying in our 2003 Lincoln Aviator, cost about $2k to fix and quite frankly it's not worth it for the vehicle.
> 
> Finally, after way too long of searching, by around 4PM I'll be the new owner of a 2006 BMW X3 3.0i
> 
> ...


Ordered a dash kit and wiring harness for it, cuz of course I need to replace the barebones stereo in this thing with the Kenwood I bought like 7 years ago


----------



## Chary (Jul 4, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> snip - nes controllers


Ooh, how are they like compared to the OG NES controller? I'm curious to know if they're actually good.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 5, 2019)

Chary said:


> Ooh, how are they like compared to the OG NES controller? I'm curious to know if they're actually good.


They r identical to the nes and nes classic controllers and there made by Nintendo


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 5, 2019)

5.5/2.1mm dc extension cable
USB to serial adapter so I can flash my homehub5a with openwrt.
Momentary button, also for flashing the homehub (a point has to be connected to gnd momentarily to get it into the right mode).

Bought some games as well.

DMC V
Slime Rancher
Touhou Luna Nights
Guacamelee 2
AVP Classic 2000


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 8, 2019)

Went out to eat with 2 siblings who're pissed off since this morning and paid for their food. While I'm still at the mall at that time...



Spoiler











Don't mind the name, they were one letter error on it but I don't mind


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 8, 2019)

I highly recommend this tasty trail mix


----------



## qqq1 (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2019)

Mario maker 2 + 1 year switch online


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Stwert (Jul 8, 2019)

Voxel said:


> View attachment 172516 View attachment 172517



I like the screen to body ratio, nice design.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 8, 2019)

Despite knowing I have a gigantic box of butt connectors, I can't seem to find them anywhere sooo...ordered more so I can put my headunit in the new vehicle


----------



## Chary (Jul 9, 2019)

I may or may not have a little action figure collection problem on my hands, now.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 9, 2019)

Got today a aspire Nautilus AIO vape device and some juice for it called Green Machine.

The vape juice I bought but the vape device was given to me. My friend couldn't get it to work and said if I can get it to work I could have it. After about 2 minutes it was mine.

I may get one for my dad to help him stop smoking, if he wants.

The aspire Nautilus AIO goes for about $40 here and the vape juice cost me $30.

The Green Machine vape tastes like the green Jolly Rancher



Spoiler









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stwert (Jul 10, 2019)

Eagle Island, from Pixelnicks. Playing through it just now for my review, not decided for what website yet, playing it is more important just now


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2019)

Bought these 4 last month at animecon


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## leon315 (Jul 10, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 172668


What is it?


----------



## Stwert (Jul 10, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 172668




Welcome to the club 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leon315 said:


> What is it?




It’s a GDemu to replace the Dreamcast disc drive.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Welcome to the club
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



https://gbatemp.net/threads/dreamcast-gdemu-from-aliexpress-amazon.533300/
The WHOLE Story.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 10, 2019)

GBA Micro recharge cable (lost mine)
Bittboy V3.5 (waiting on delivery)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 10, 2019)

Bought yesterday for the wii. Harvest moon animal parade, it was $12, and metroid other m.
Although Metroid says $20 it was $8 sealed and for that price I find it's worth it




Spoiler









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 10, 2019)

Jim Beam shirt for my sons birthday and a Dualshock 4 charger for myself.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Hayato213 (Jul 11, 2019)

Got it for a bargain.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hayato213 said:


> Got it for a bargain.View attachment 172786


What's the extra chip for?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayato213 (Jul 11, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> What's the extra chip for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



Modchip no need of computer or payloads dongle.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 11, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Bought yesterday for the wii. Harvest moon animal parade, it was $12, and metroid other m.
> Although Metroid says $20 it was $8 sealed and for that price I find it's worth it
> 
> 
> ...



I think I remember a fair few pretty good Harvest Moon games on the Wii. I wouldn't mind going back to revisit that platform someday... I would love to get one and mod it for HDMI output.

Should probably actually get a TV first, though


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 11, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> I think I remember a fair few pretty good Harvest Moon games on the Wii. I wouldn't mind going back to revisit that platform someday... I would love to get one and mod it for HDMI output.
> 
> Should probably actually get a TV first, though


Yeah I'm trying to get every real harvest moon game. I think I only need the snes, n64 and 2 ds harvest moon games if I'm not wrong.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stwert (Jul 11, 2019)

Nothing fancy, core i7 8700, mainly as a Plex server utilising Quicksync for our own use only, other servers take care of the rest of the family. Some (very) light gaming duties, next year I may stuff a decent GFX card in for more intensive gaming... maybe, I can barely keep up with the backlog I have without throwing PC gaming into the mix


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2019)

Games of my what some might be able to still call youth. 10p a disc so I was delighted. Left to right and top to bottom the games are little big adventure, sim city 3000, the brown disc on the left is Need for Speed 2 (as in 1997 NFS II), Sim City 2000, Warcraft, Theme Hospital and Warhammer Dark Omen. Still got a few copies of dark omen around here but again for 10p I was not going to complain. Also a copy of black books series 1 because black books is some top quality comedy.
A copy of the 1914 (1919 reprint) Machinery's handbook; the 1940s ones I have are surprisingly useful still, this lacks a lot of things, even compared to my 20s books and other books of similar vintage but for comparative reading it is doing lots for me. Loads of other books but stuff like the 1967 metric specification for pallets for materials handling is likely of limited interest here, as might be slightly older books on copper corrosion in soil.
Also a vernier depth gauge from UPT. Inches only, bit sticky at one point and I had to calibrate it and tune it up with a stone but for £5 I was not going to turn it down.

Got loads of other games and DVDs over the recent weeks but I will skip those for now. Mostly just picking up Wii games when I find them going cheap (kids are selling all sorts of things off for £2 a pop at times). Also someone's box of random bits of cut tape electrical components so I now have a nice folder of fuses, caps, resistors, transistors and other passives.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Half price


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 13, 2019)

Bought on Amazon the Predator 4 movie bluray collection

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Joe88 (Jul 14, 2019)

Some repair parts for a hayward filter motor that was leaking


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> Some repair parts for a hayward filter motor that was leaking



Handed to someone.....
Signed by: Front Door.

You Americans are really "advanced".


----------



## xdarkmario (Jul 14, 2019)

just got my 2k resolution 165 fps 27" gaming monitor for my pc


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Handed to someone.....
> Signed by: Front Door.
> 
> You Americans are really "advanced".


I guess it makes even less sense that no one actually signed for it and that it was just left on the stoop near the front door.  
But that is what you expect when amazon hires unqualified, untrained, and underpaid people with vans to delivers packages instead of regular package delivery companies.


----------



## alivebacon (Jul 14, 2019)

Last week, my neighbors gave me a 3DS XL. Its FC is 1932-6049-4437. If you wanna add me, send ur fc via PM.


----------



## Chary (Jul 15, 2019)

Ended up getting baited into buying something on Prime Day. I really have been wanting a nice blender for a while now, and with so many discounts piled onto it, I couldn't help but buy it. I'm excited to make some stuff with it!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 15, 2019)

Chary said:


> Ended up getting baited into buying something on Prime Day. I really have been wanting a nice blender for a while now, and with so many discounts piled onto it, I couldn't help but buy it. I'm excited to make some stuff with it!


So...


Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 16, 2019)

Bought a 256GB sandisk micro sd on Amazon prime day sale. Don't really need another micro sd card but for the price I had to get it.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 16, 2019)

My second one 

$20 @ Best Buy


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 16, 2019)

I got a 2014 samsung DVR at a thrift store for $3. The thing had been rained on but the 1 TB hard drive inside is working. I took it out and tossed the rest. I love shucking HDDs from Dvrs.....


----------



## ginryu (Jul 16, 2019)

An ipega 9083 that works amazing with kosmos cfw and but bought a 256gb micro SD card for around 14 dollars


----------



## Diego788 (Jul 16, 2019)

got Wii component cables for my CRT
it looks  A M A Z I N G


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 16, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> So...


The joke is, "...but will it blend?"

I was busy....so....
I guess better late than never?

As for what I got, I got threatened IRL. Apparently/essentially, I'm going to get "merc'd" in the "streets". 

Feels bad, man.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 16, 2019)

These were some of my from this past week.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 17, 2019)

Ended up getting a 256gb micro sd, a 4 port usb wall charger, a 30 pack of Keurig coffee pods and the division 2 gold steel book edition on prime day sale.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Bappay (Jul 18, 2019)

$378 for a used laptop.


----------



## fvig2001 (Jul 18, 2019)

A 2nd hacked switch with 512gb sd card. I kind of regret buying a red and blue one. I should have bought another gray one.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 18, 2019)

Got a few things. 

A Sandisk 3D nand 1tb ssd and upgraded to 8gb ram for my laptop (dell3147). It’s super great now. I’m phasing out my win7 dell n5010. 

Also got a Sandisk 400GB MicroSD for $45 usd for my switch. This ultimately upgrades the cards for my other handhelds. Switches currently has 200GB that’ll go to my vita, which has a 128GB that is moving to my shield k1 tablet that has a 64gb card that is going to my 2dsxl which has a 32 gb card that is going to my daughters r4 for her ds lite.

Upgrades all around. Hopefully getting a new car this summer as well.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 18, 2019)

Free : D


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2019)

Finally got myself a new couch since I moved from a shitty place to a less shitty place.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 19, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Finally got myself a new couch since I moved from a shitty place to a less shitty place.


Those majestic cushions though


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 20, 2019)

Bought this on Amazon (during Prime sale) via sibling's request.



Spoiler


----------



## gird (Jul 20, 2019)

Recently bought Puyo Puyo Tetris & reaper missle mech dlc for Just Cause 3!


----------



## IncredulousP (Jul 20, 2019)

Bought a new controller because some microcontrollers hate xbox one controllers. ...controller...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2019)

*It tastes AGAIN like it was when I was a kid.*


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 20, 2019)

Got the atomic purple switch shell with dpad, and 2 replacement analog sticks (only need to replace the left because of drift)
The colored buttons were poor quality and didnt match anything so stuck with black


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 23, 2019)

Nabbed an NES with 2 controllers, SMB, Pro Am Racing, Jeopardy, and a nice Nintendo Game Plan poster for $45. 

With that, I think the only consoles I need now are a Master System, the Genesis Add-ons, GBA micro and an AGS101 SP and I'll have all the major consoles from the big three


----------



## Flame (Jul 23, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Nabbed an NES with 2 controllers, SMB, Pro Am Racing, Jeopardy, and a nice Nintendo Game Plan poster for $45.
> 
> With that, I think the only consoles I need now are a Master System, the Genesis Add-ons, GBA micro and an AGS101 SP and I'll have all the major consoles from the big three



i have a GBA micro. I win.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jul 24, 2019)

i bought some cherries 
i rate them 7/10


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 24, 2019)

Some cool chiptune albums stuff.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 26, 2019)

Got invited to the ps4 7.00 beta firmware

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 26, 2019)

I bought today 
- DraStic
- ePSXe

Both on Android and both run flawless on my Lenovo Moto G7+ and my Lenovo Tab P10 (64GB)

Really amazed with DraStic


----------



## Steel-Winged_Pegasus (Jul 27, 2019)

My copy of the Fire Emblem: Three Houses - Seasons of Warfare edition came in the mail today, been playing all day today.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Getting ready


----------



## Stwert (Jul 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> i have a GBA micro. I win.



Mine is basically a display item, bloody uncomfortable thing to use. But a really nice screen all the same.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2019)

A Logitech G402 RGB mouse to match my G910 keyboard  Should be here today


----------



## djinc91 (Jul 31, 2019)

Ordered up a debug card for computers and phones from China. It also came with some "free gifts", I have received free gifts before from online purchases but these are just plain weird.

A paintbrush
An eraser 

and finally, a saran wrapped unlabelled syringe full of an unknown amber liquid. 

Any thoughts on what it might be?


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 31, 2019)

djinc91 said:


> Ordered up a debug card for computers and phones from China. It also came with some "free gifts", I have received free gifts before from online purchases but these are just plain weird.
> 
> A paintbrush
> An eraser
> ...


Dust brush and flux?


----------



## djinc91 (Jul 31, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Dust brush and flux?


Makes sense, that was kind of my guess but I've only ever used the wax flux before while repairing wiring. Don't know if I possess the dexterity to replace such small components.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 31, 2019)

You don't want to know and I'll be *dad *if I say, but...cupcakes, cake, and cat toys.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 31, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> You don't want to know and I'll be *dad *if I say, but...cupcakes, cake, and cat toys.


So a hot sex night eh?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 31, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> So a hot sex night eh?



Posibly, in a matter-of-sense.

Being 15 was easier than 31. Sad face.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 31, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Being 15 was easier than 31. Sad face.


You're still pretty young.. and it only gets worse from there lol


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 31, 2019)

Eon Super 64 to review 

​


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 31, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> You're still pretty young.



I don't think I'll see 33.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 31, 2019)

Bought a universal smart battery charger. It charges 26650, 22650, 18650, 18490, 17670, 17500, 16340, 14500, 10440, AA, AAA, AAAA and C batteries.

I bought it to charge my 18650 batteries.



Spoiler
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 1, 2019)

new microwave, last one was about 20 years old, was starting to rust inside of it and the display hasnt worked in 9 years so it was time for a new one


----------



## LucasM3 (Aug 1, 2019)

Some USB C cables for home and work.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 1, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> new microwave, last one was about 20 years old, was starting to rust inside of it and the display hasnt worked in 9 years so it was time for a new one


Damn that's shiny and how did they fit a microwave in your mailbox 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flame (Aug 1, 2019)

ah shit, here we go again.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Damn that's shiny and how did they fit a microwave in your mailbox
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


True how the heck did that fit?


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 1, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> new microwave, last one was about 20 years old, was starting to rust inside of it and the display hasnt worked in 9 years so it was time for a new one




When you're an adult if you're not a loser you have to make the responsible choices, but it sure does suck sometimes. Wife and I just dropped $16k on a kitchen remodel that'll be happening this fall. That covers new cabinets, granite countertop, composite material sink, faucet, disposal unit, painting, installation, etc. We're waiting until November sales to buy the appliances set (range, fridge, dishwasher). That'll be another $6k. 

What I could do with $22k. *sigh*


----------



## LucasM3 (Aug 1, 2019)

WilliG said:


> -Snip-



WTF is this a scam?


----------



## Mythical (Aug 1, 2019)

LucasM3 said:


> WTF is this a scam?


It's actually called debt


----------



## LucasM3 (Aug 2, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> It's actually called debt


At first I thought the topic was only about things people bought. Now I saw the "or got" part. The way I originally was reading his post I was thinking he wanted people to contact him to get info about getting free money or something.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2019)

For my Birthday:


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 4, 2019)

Pre-order Avengers endgame Blu-ray, DVD and digital combo on Amazon. Also decided to buy Captain Marvel also on Amazon it also bought the first three ninja turtles movies on Amazon.

What's weird is that I pre-ordered both Marvel movies yesterday and Captain Marvel arrive today but the Ninja Turtles movie I bought on Thursday and I still haven't shipped it. I buy everything with Prime and it was in stock so I don't understand why I still don't have it.

Also I got seven deadly sins game and GTA V for PS4 from my friend. We gameshare with each other. My accounts the master on his system and his on mine. He usually buys full price AAA games on the store, I usually buy a bunch of games that we both like when they're on sale and pay for the online.



Spoiler









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 4, 2019)

A few more rechargeable batteries, a bit more longer lasting than the ones that come with the charger too (2500mAh vs 1300mAh)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2019)

With a birthday steam voucher:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Ordered


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 6, 2019)

LucasM3 said:


> At first I thought the topic was only about things people bought. Now I saw the "or got" part. The way I originally was reading his post I was thinking he wanted people to contact him to get info about getting free money or something.




Well when you get a loan, you do 'buy' something.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2019)

Until today I do not have this one:

 

Used still around ~20-25 Euros.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Until today I do not have this one:
> 
> View attachment 175610
> 
> Used still around ~20-25 Euros.


It's crazy how Nintendo first party games hold their value. At least you got a great one.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> It's crazy how Nintendo first party games hold their value. At least you got a great one.


10 Euros from a young Girl - that was really nice.
The PRICE of course !!!!!


----------



## Chary (Aug 6, 2019)

Bought some Persona figures from a 'temp user. Decided to make a little shelf out of my Persona collection.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 7, 2019)

My 4GB Pi 4 finally showed up this weekend, but I didn't buy a case for it yet cuz I had no idea when it'd show up...

So ordered a case. Has heatsinks and a fan, open air but that's a-ok with me. Now just waiting for a proper Retro Pie build and I'll have a nice emulation machine to play with. Been using the Lakka nightly that came out, but it's a tad...rough in certain ways so hoping Retropie's version of RA is a bit more refined.

Also bought some shoelaces, cuz u need some new ones.


----------



## CharlesHoy (Aug 7, 2019)

Bought Pokken on switch for £25 (facebook), then bought Starlink for £10.99 (Argos) and then went to a car boot sale and bought Starlink on xbox for £5!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 7, 2019)

A nice random e-bike.


----------



## Chary (Aug 7, 2019)

Found Xenoblade Chronicles X's Special Edition for $25. Figured the game alone was worth the cost, so I picked it up. 



 

Came with a cute USB stick and artbook, along with the game itself.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 7, 2019)

Chary said:


> Found Xenoblade Chronicles X's Special Edition for $25. Figured the game alone was worth the cost, so I picked it up.
> 
> View attachment 175724
> 
> Came with a cute USB stick and artbook, along with the game itself.


That American special edition looks quite more interesting than my European one... or at least bigger....


----------



## Chary (Aug 7, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> That American special edition looks quite more interesting than my European one... or at least bigger....


You guys got a steelbook (luckyyyyy) and map and a small concept art book, while we got a USB stick and giant art book, which is why it's so much larger. I prefer the box USA got, but tbh I think the steelbook you guys got is way better than a bigger artbook.


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 7, 2019)

I recently got a purple Tamagotchi On, two 20th anniversary Digivices (red and yellow), and Fire Emblem: Three Houses.


----------



## Chary (Aug 7, 2019)

Fire Emblem plush set just arrived!



 

Sooo happy with these. They look fantastic.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 8, 2019)

Palutena amiibo, Pichu amiibo, Duck Hunt amiibo, Waddle Dee amiibo, Snake amiibo, Pokemon Trainer amiibo, Falco Amiibo, Mipha amiibo, Robin amiibo, Captain Falcon amiibo, PAC-MAN amiibo, Ridley amiibo, Wolf Link amiibo, Little Mac amiibo, Lucas Amiibo, Ken amiibo


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 8, 2019)

Decided to preorder the switch lite. For some reason lately I've been liking yellow and green colors, so I preordered the yellow. Not sure if I'll keep the preorder or not. Mainly because I don't use my switch in portable mode.

Edit:I decided to cancel the preorder after thinking about it for a while. Almost never use my current switch in handheld mode and if I do I'll just undock it. I'll probably buy one in the future.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker (Aug 8, 2019)

djinc91 said:


> Ordered up a debug card for computers and phones from China. It also came with some "free gifts", I have received free gifts before from online purchases but these are just plain weird.
> 
> A paintbrush
> An eraser
> ...



Heroin or flux.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 8, 2019)

Super bootleg shelf


----------



## cracker (Aug 8, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Super bootleg shelf



I spy with my little eye something green...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2019)

A german Book about Formula 1 Motorsport Drivers who died in accidents on or alongside the track.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2019)

Real ones know what this is from.


----------



## Teletron1 (Aug 9, 2019)

been collecting these Wii controllers been finding them between 10 and 20 on ebay, only one I'm missing is Bowser added Zelda too which my little guy was so excited about. "this one is mine right dad"  but been trying to make it a point to have family game night and honestly the wii or wii u still rocks when you got kids hopefully Switch can rekindle some of that interactive love


----------



## CosmoConstant (Aug 11, 2019)

I got all new pipes in my house!  My house had water dripping everywhere because all of the old copper pipes rusted through so I hired professionals to rip my whole house apart and put in brand new PVC pipes for both drainage and water pipes.  It only costed me $6000!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 11, 2019)

CosmoConstant said:


> I got all new pipes in my house!  My house had water dripping everywhere because all of the old copper pipes rusted through so I hired professionals to rip my whole house apart and put in brand new PVC pipes for both drainage and water pipes.  It only costed me $6000!


Sounds like a great investment, specially if you don't like mould and wall pieces falling apart.


----------



## Blue (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## DjoeN (Aug 11, 2019)

Well i asked my wife for those cookies, saw them in an ad:

Little did i know it where big packs ( i tought on a quick view it where packages of 2 cookies in a bag, in a small box, those you can easily take with you on the go)

She send my afterwards those pictures, i was like WTF LOL


----------



## Zetman (Aug 11, 2019)

My electric bike 1 week ago


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 11, 2019)

I like those biscuits. Quite envious of your stash.

Sadly around here they dropped the royalty themed packaging (they used to have a princess in a tower) and now went for pirates which is probably the worst marketing move I have seen in many years.

As for the question of the thread very little. Very few books, not many tools (started on a 3/4 inch drive socket set). Copy of Hotel Dusk for £2 I guess.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 11, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I like those biscuits. Quite envious of your stash.
> 
> Sadly around here they dropped the royalty themed packaging (they used to have a princess in a tower) and now went for pirates which is probably the worst marketing move I have seen in many years.
> 
> ....



NOOOO!! NOT Pirates!!! , damned that indeed is a worst marketing move


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 11, 2019)

Littlefuse 0467.250NR 0603 fuses. Fuse in my xbox 360 wireless reciever went and I wanted to replace it properly, rather than just bodge it like some guides show.


----------



## ltranc (Aug 12, 2019)

Got a Switch and Fire Emblem: Three Houses.


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 173618
> 
> *It tastes AGAIN like it was when I was a kid.*



Unfortunate naming...






I was able to get a preorder in on Amazon Japan for the limited edition Dragon Quest Switch bundle. Was kind of excited for it, especially since it's the new revision Switch model, but my family's ongoing financial difficulties probably mean I will end up cancelling the order. Or at the very least, reselling it. :'(


----------



## Stwert (Aug 12, 2019)

Couldn’t help buying the 1’st gen Apple Magic Keyboard when I saw one going really cheap in great condition. It’s a backup for when, in years to come, my 2nd gen Magic Keyboard inevitably succumbs to dead battery syndrome.

But, I forgot how much I oddly like typing on this thing so I’m tempted to make it my daily driver and throw the other one over to my Linux system.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Duo8 (Aug 13, 2019)

32GB DDR4, 512GB samsung nvme drive and a R7 2700 for $340 + shipping


----------



## mariopepper (Aug 13, 2019)

That was a chainsaw.. But I borrowed it. Anyway I am going to buy my own chainsaw mill as soon as possible. I spent too much money for some sh*t last time but I suppose this purchase will be really usefull for me. I have already found reviews about different brands of chainsaws by link and I hope I would make a right decision.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 13, 2019)

Been noticing the CPU temps in my gaming desktop have bee a tad higher than usual, hitting mid 70s instead of the usual 60s during high loads. Was gonna replace the thermal paste...until I realized my tube of Arctic Silver was empty ._.

So ordered some more tubes.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

Intel Compute Stick!


Spoiler










It's great for older gaming.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2019)

Resistors and Power supply for the Dreamcast.


----------



## teamlocust (Aug 13, 2019)

Xbox crystal 2tb fully loaded with coinops and  Alladin xt modchip.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 13, 2019)

got this to have a play with, pretty fun tbh XD


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> got this to have a play with, pretty fun tbh XD
> View attachment 176309


What exactly is that thing? I see a camera button and a record button on the top device, but the bottom? Some kind of flip flop.
Is this a VR device of some sort?

## Nevermind, it's a Mavic isn't it ? Very neat drone, nice looking skin!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 13, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> What exactly is that thing? I see a camera button and a record button on the top device, but the bottom? Some kind of flip flop.
> Is this a VR device of some sort?
> 
> ## Nevermind, it's a Mavic isn't it ? Very neat drone, nice looking skin!


yeah its a mavic pro (bought it off a mate who hardly used it), only had it a couple of days, paranoid it will fly off into the distance never to be seen again so only kept it close and lowish until I'm more confident  guess i spent too much time messing with little shitty drones so not used to them being rock steady in the wind


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah its a mavic pro (bought it off a mate who hardly used it), only had it a couple of days, paranoid it will fly off into the distance never to be seen again so only kept it close and lowish until I'm more confident  guess i spent too much time messing with little shitty drones so not used to them being rock steady in the wind


Nice! My dad loves drones, he likes to use his (It's a mavic air) for finding cows, or in general shooting video.
He uses it with his phone, and it get's a pretty decent signal. If anything happens it will return home, but yeah he was super impressed with how stable it is, after making his own drone and having to spend all night trying to find it :3
Sorry for this biggo long off-topic post, hope it's ok here.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

Asus ROG Strix GL504GW, also beat saber, htc vive and the deluxe audio strap.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 14, 2019)

Ordered a DVI to VGA adapter for my work desktop. The DVI port on it stopped working ages ago, so I've just been using VGA connected to my iGPU to keep my multiple monitor setup (cuz old monitor, no HDMI just DVI and VGA, and the GTX 770 in it doesn't have a VGA port ). 

Only ordering one now cuz a buddy of mine is having me build him a Hackintosh desktop, and curiosity led me to see if either of my two desktops would make a good hackintosh...and my work one had a motherboard that's pretty perfect for it  After some fiddling, I did get most everything up and running (audio, dedicated GPU, internet, the works), and the only thing that doesn't work is the iGPU, so no multiple monitor setup. 

Tried a few tricks and configs and stuff to get it working, but had no luck, so figured I'd just finally get around to getting an adapter so everything can just run from my GPU now. Not that I'll use OSX for work anyways, but I'm bored and need something to fuck around with so don't judge ;O;


----------



## Chary (Aug 14, 2019)

I couldn't stand one more second playing games with the Hori Switch controller, so I gave in and got the Switch Pro controller. Here's hoping it's not too awful.


----------



## Stwert (Aug 15, 2019)

Amazon had a (small) discount on it, so I just couldn’t help myself.....


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 15, 2019)

I got lucky with a recent purchase. I wanted to buy a second Switch for hacking and I found one new, cib with firmware 1.00!

After reading what I could do with it I've now ordered the Japanese Puyo Puyo Tetris to make use of the nereba exploit. (It will take almost two months to arrive from Japan, though)









I was planning to buy a hackable Switch for a while, but this was really dumb luck. I could read the serial number in a preview pic of the box and immediately bought it.

Interestingly, my first console (Mario Odyssey bundle with the red Joy-Con) has a warmer screen than this 1.00 Switch. It looks like they improved the screens between the first batch and the later ones.




1.00 console on the left, Mario Odyssey console on the right.

I wanted to get a second Switch for hacking so that I don't have to worry about getting banned on my main console which I use to play legally purchased games. I'll use the 1.00 console for retroarch only, I'm not interested in piracy of Switch games.

I'm so happy now!
Perhaps I'll sell my old Switch and try to get a Lite or the new improved model in the future.

*Edit:*
Is there anything I can do to make the pics smaller so that they only expand by clicking on them? I'm sorry, I didn't expect them to turn out this big.


----------



## ladypoodle (Aug 16, 2019)

Bought this on Best Buy online while it's still on a price drop



Spoiler












Then eldest sibling bought new walking shoes for me to try it out tomorrow, in which I will! My old ones need to cut some slack after almost 10 years of using it.



Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 16, 2019)

I finally decided to open and play dark souls 3 after buying 3 years ago. So far I'm finding it to be the easiest souls game I've played and because the season pass is on sale on psn I bought it. 

Also bought preordered 3 scorpions from a seller at the pet expo I'm going to next month. They are not allowed to sell these 3 scorpions that I bought their but the people that run the expos are allowing them to let people pick up any orders that they make at the Expo , so that's what I'm doing.

Also some of my ebay and aliexpress orders have come.

From ebay I got my 510 drip tips for one of my vape tanks,they are tiny, some new coils that i needed and a fake smok alien mod. I'm probably going to complain about it because it was sold me as a genuine item. From aliexpress I got 100 coils for my rta tank when it comes in and some deadpool 18650 battery wraps.


Still waiting for some more to orders to show up, 5 I think. Hopefully soon.



Spoiler





















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 17, 2019)

Got a new car 
It’s a 2018 Mazda3 hatchback. It had 5000 miles on it and the previous owner paid $500 to have carplay added. It’s so dope. I love it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 17, 2019)

Yesterday I bought some strawberry mochi,  red bean paste mochi and some dried squid seafood snack. 

The strawberry mochi was ok, it didnt have enough strawberry in it imo. The red bean mochi isnt as sweet as I thought it was going to be, but it's good. The seafood snack thing is ok that the best I've had but I hate the texture. I can't explain why, it's just weird.

Today I bought Alien versus Predator for $4 Jurassic world Fallen Kingdom 4K Blu-ray version for $10 and I bought Rocky heavyweight collection for $20, it's basically the six first Rocky movies on Blu-ray.




Spoiler
























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Sale at Target 8/11-8/17 

$59.99


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 18, 2019)

I bought 2 gameboy "repros" on aliexpress today. I bought survival Kids 1 and 2 both in English. They cost about $10 all together for both of them. Hopefully they both work and Save. I have bought Game Boy color Repros on eBay before and they have a battery but I replace them usually just in case

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomUser (Aug 21, 2019)

Bought 4 SLA 9Ah batteries for my UPS as I had a catastrophic battery failure. I didn't buy them pre-packed, so I basically replaced the battery in the existing pack.
Anyhoo a picture of the batteries that failed:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 21, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> Bought 4 SLA 9Ah batteries for my UPS as I had a catastrophic battery failure. I didn't buy them pre-packed, so I basically replaced the battery in the existing pack.
> Anyhoo a picture of the batteries that failed:
> View attachment 176937


Nice look


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 21, 2019)

Plusnet hub one. These are a rebadged Homehub5a and can be flashed to openwrt. Already using a hh5a with openwrt on it, but can grab these new for £10ish, so thought I'd grab a spare. Will flash it whenever I get around to it.






BM235 meter, carry case, push on crocodile clips and silicone probes.


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 22, 2019)

Bought this recently for 210€ (232$) in mint perfect condition - never used only opened + Pokemon Y
Seller said this came with dual IPS displays which was an instant bought for me, only to realize after using 3DSIdent that its dual TN, as expected. Still I find it to be a good deal cuz it already came with screen protectors installed (applied perfectly too I might add that), a leather Zelda carrying case and bonus screen protectors.


Spoiler


----------



## AtsuNii (Aug 23, 2019)

I got a Nintendo Wii with Sundriver and 250GB HDD from @DinohScene ;D


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2019)

x570 gigabyte aorus pro, ryzen 9 3900x, seagate psu and 32 gb 3200mhz cl14 ram


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 24, 2019)

Just won an Auction for a Fijitsu Lifebook P1120, a very interesting laptop from the early 2000s that uses a Cruesoe TM5800 CPU, which instead of running x86 instructions directly as you'd expect, processes them in a kind of VM which translates the x86 instructions into VLIW instructions etc etc. 

Never really heard of something like this before, so when it popped up and I saw it I knew I had to take a snag at it. No idea if it fully works, but if it does I'll have a neat toy to play with while I WAIT FOR THINGS TO SHIP @Chary PLEASE HARASS THEM MORE


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 24, 2019)

Bought 2 more 4k Blu-rays today, both cost $10 each. I got deadpool 2 and How to Train Your Dragon the Hidden World. Good price for both imo



Spoiler












Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ELY_M (Aug 26, 2019)

Back shells for switch.  I like green better than blue one.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 26, 2019)

ELY_M said:


> Back shells for switch.  I like green better than blue one.


Front and back or only back?


----------



## ELY_M (Aug 26, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Front and back or only back?




Only back.  I got them from Ebay.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 26, 2019)

ELY_M said:


> Only back.  I got them from Ebay.


Oh so sad I saw complete ones front/back on aliexpress


----------



## OneAngryGamer (Aug 26, 2019)

a USB-C Charge Link Cable


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 27, 2019)

From 128GB upgrading to this 256GB for my Nintendo Switch and the 128GB is going into my Nintendo Switch Lite

And this 32GB for my PlayStation Classic


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm pissed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2019)

So was doing the usual rounds of car boot sales and what not. Was in the process of being rained out but got a few tools, however I don't think people really care about my new sheet metal thickness quick measurer nor some small cotter pins or a brace "tank hole" driller.

Getting towards the end and rather soggy I thought I would buy the archetypal pink DS lite, in this case also sporting some lovely battered high school musical stickers for spares if nothing else.


 
"it has one of those 200 in 1 carts in it too"
I feign ignorance of the concept but have a look expecting a nasty R4 clone.

I see Supercard rise to greet me.
Excitement builds.
....


 
DS one. Better than a kick in the teeth.
+4 gig SDHC.


£5 all in. Screens fine, shoulder buttons fine, powers (not seen if it holds a charge yet).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2019)

Welp, pump in my Evermax Liqtech 240 AIO cooler in my gaming desktop seems to have died today after a good 5-6 years of faithful service across 3 builds...

So ordered just a 212 Evo to replace it, and if I don't like the noise/performance of it I'll find some other AIO to replace it


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Went from 64GB to 128GB for my N3DS XL


----------



## Mythical (Sep 1, 2019)

Payed my tuition off completely out of pocket *woop woop*
nearly four grand for only two classes rip wallet


----------



## FerLAst (Sep 1, 2019)

A Fake American Pokemon Green just to have the Green Cart lol.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 1, 2019)

FerLAst said:


> A Fake American Pokemon Green just to have the Green Cart lol.


There is 3rd party shells on eBay and aliexpress


----------



## weatMod (Sep 1, 2019)

Amazon basics dual xbox one charger with batteries
i didn't really need it or want it but i got  free $25 credit to the Amazon moments store for streaming 10 hours during shark week on fire stick
there really wasn't much else that worth it


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 2, 2019)

Got myself a new chair for my PC, as the one I had was uh, well, heh, very very worn out


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 3, 2019)

Well I got a viral infection in my mouth and throat. So I'm in the hospital right now for a couple of days cause they found after doing blood work one of my heart enzymes levels was very high.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MalikTH (Sep 3, 2019)

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1436640-REG/lg_lm_w315_watch_w7_cloud_silver.html




A new watch. The strap broke on the one I had, and it needed replacing anyway.
Arrives in three days and I'm stoked.


----------



## Nomi20 (Sep 3, 2019)

MalikTH said:


> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1436640-REG/lg_lm_w315_watch_w7_cloud_silver.html
> 
> A new watch. The strap broke on the one I had, and it needed replacing anyway.
> Arrives in three days and I'm stoked.


Good choice!


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 3, 2019)

Bought a Soundbar for my TV. I'm quite happy since it works really well with the TV and PS4.






It comes with a subwoofer which I put in the opposite corner of the room.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 3, 2019)

a Black Trinitron KV-M2180 for 20 cents (as an unsolicited donation to the owner's friend who called him to confirm he wanted to throw it away)

 "Not working", well doesn't look like that after I washed away 1 centimer of dust, various insects, and some grass (not that kind) and let it dry


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 3, 2019)

#OfficialXboxGear


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 3, 2019)

My preorder of Catherine: Full Body “Heart’s Desire” Premium Edition for ps4 game today, got the delivery notification just now and my sister texted me says I got something from amazon in the mail. But I won't be playing it for a while cause I'm still at the hospital for a couple more days, AFAIK.


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 3, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Just won an Auction for a Fijitsu Lifebook P1120, a very interesting laptop from the early 2000s that uses a Cruesoe TM5800 CPU, which instead of running x86 instructions directly as you'd expect, processes them in a kind of VM which translates the x86 instructions into VLIW instructions etc etc.
> 
> Never really heard of something like this before, so when it popped up and I saw it I knew I had to take a snag at it. No idea if it fully works, but if it does I'll have a neat toy to play with while I WAIT FOR THINGS TO SHIP @Chary PLEASE HARASS THEM MORE


So I got this today and unfortunately I don't have a charger for it in my boxes o cables, so ordered a replacement. But first impressions on this thing, it's _way _too clean to be used much. There are no scuffs or scratches on the screen (which is super rare for a resistive touch screen like this), there's no scuffs or marks on the casing at all, I pulled off some of the back panels and even the HDD looks like it's never been touched by human hands after it left the factory  

So I'm confident it'll work, but guess I have to wait for the charger to find out.

OR MAYBE @Chary. MAYBE. I COULD GET. MAYBE. A THING. @Chary. PLS


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 3, 2019)

Got me a xiaomi m365 electric scooter. Too bad they are not street legal in Holland.


----------



## Nomi20 (Sep 4, 2019)

I bought a Laser just because and in October I will build a 3W one 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zxr750j said:


> Got me a xiaomi m365 electric scooter. Too bad they are not street legal in Holland.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 5, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> So I got this today and unfortunately I don't have a charger for it in my boxes o cables, so ordered a replacement. But first impressions on this thing, it's _way _too clean to be used much. There are no scuffs or scratches on the screen (which is super rare for a resistive touch screen like this), there's no scuffs or marks on the casing at all, I pulled off some of the back panels and even the HDD looks like it's never been touched by human hands after it left the factory
> 
> So I'm confident it'll work, but guess I have to wait for the charger to find out.
> 
> OR MAYBE @Chary. MAYBE. I COULD GET. MAYBE. A THING. @Chary. PLS


The saga continues, I tore the HDD out of this today and put it in an old Compaq to check with a Puppy Linux live USB, to see if it had anything on it that's interesting or if it worked at all...and apparently this laptop was previously owned by Mike deGruy, famous deep sea diver and deep sea cinematographer. A lot of his past data was deleted, but a "quick" undelete with TestDisk and I found a few neato things; some articles and scripts written by him, some photos, some business docs and such.

Pretty fancy to own something by a famous person! 

But related to the thread, I bought a 128GB SD card that I'll probably use to replace the hard drive for the Lifebook cuz it was clicking pretty bad when I was imaging the drive.


----------



## MalikTH (Sep 6, 2019)

MalikTH said:


> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1436640-REG/lg_lm_w315_watch_w7_cloud_silver.html
> 
> A new watch. The strap broke on the one I had, and it needed replacing anyway.
> Arrives in three days and I'm stoked.


It arrived today!





Overall I'm quite happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 6, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I'm pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why u pissed?


----------



## alexsandro22 (Sep 7, 2019)

I was bored of being exhausted all the time and my tired back gave me a reason to buy an inversion table last week. Now I'm pleased with this purchase, but still checking instuctions how to use this tool  https://cozyhousetoday.com/best-teeter-inversion-tables/


----------



## Stwert (Sep 7, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> why u pissed?




Probably because it’s the wrong crisps in the bag. Either that or they’re literally pissed


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2019)

Tales of Vesperia on Steam (50% off) 
Spyro Reignited on Steam


----------



## MalikTH (Sep 8, 2019)

SimCity 2000 Special Edition (GOG)
SimCity 3000 Unlimited (GOG)
SimCity 4 Deluxe Edition (GOG)
Mega Man Legacy Collection (Steam/HB)
Jet Set Radio (Steam/HB)
NiGHTS Into Dreams (Steam/HB)
And then the current RPG bundle on Humble Bundle.

Not including the bundle, that's only for like $20 overall, something like that. I am pleased.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 8, 2019)

MalikTH said:


> SimCity 2000 Special Edition (GOG)
> SimCity 3000 Unlimited (GOG)
> SimCity 4 Deluxe Edition (GOG)
> Mega Man Legacy Collection (Steam)
> ...


I already own some games in that bundle but it still looks worth it!
Might pick me up that immortal planet and Jet Set Radio too


----------



## MalikTH (Sep 8, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> I already own some games in that bundle but it still looks worth it!
> Might pick me up that immortal planet and Jet Set Radio too


JSR is $1.99 right now on Humble: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/jet-set-radio
And same for NiGHTS: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/nights-into-dreams


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2019)

EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Super XC Ultra Gaming


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## DaveLister (Sep 9, 2019)

Mechanical keyboard and a mountain bike.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 9, 2019)

A new phone a Galaxy A10 I really needed a upgrade so.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 9, 2019)

Finally it's here, Avengers 1-4 full Bluray collection!


----------



## mariopepper (Sep 9, 2019)

My last purchase was TIG welder for work. In this instance, the TIG200P is actually best professional TIG welder that I saw–though there are a couple others that give it a run for its money. Probably it completely worth spent money but I am still checking reviews about some others devices to make sure I've made a right choice after all https://protoolsadviser.com/best-tig-welder/


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 10, 2019)

New headphones, my old ones are falling to bits.







The new Electric Purple DS4. So nice .

Seems like they are all retailer exclusive here. Amazon has the rose gold, game has the camo red. It's not advertised as exclusive, but only currys/pcworld seems to have the purple. Not seen the titanium blue anywhere yet.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 12, 2019)

After having such a positive experience with the Tribit BT Speaker I got to review, I decided to up and buy Tribits newly released true wireless Bluetooth headphones, the "Flybuds", as my dad plans on upgrading my phone to the new Note 10 (or maybe 10+?) for my birthday later this month...which unfortunately drops the 3.5mm jack, so wireless headphones are a bit of a "must" for me.

First impressions are mostly good, had a little trouble getting the earbuds to sync together right out of the box (as you can sync either one in a "mono" mode, if you only want one earphone in) as they just wouldn't sync together for some reason, but after a complete reset they're working great now. Audio quality is good enough for the price I paid ($40 cuz I had a coupon), and they feel pretty comfortable in my ears which is good. Battery life is supposed to be about 6 hours, plus another 30 or so in the case which is also nice.

I'm also blown away how convenient true wireless headphones like these are. Tom BombaBabby is just over 7 months now, and she's had a ferociously curious nature the last couple months so she's been grabbing anything she can get her hands on, especially during feedings and as she falls asleep. So, whenever she's getting ready for a nap, I switch from speakers to my headset to keep things quiet, but she'd always yank the USB cable any chance she'd get which is obviously a bit of an issue. So these are just doubly nice to use, not getting grabbed off my head or having the USB cable pulled is wonderful already.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Almost matching ultra this cases for Switch and Switch Lite


----------



## mariopepper (Sep 13, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Almost matching ultra this cases for Switch and Switch Lite


Oh.. that's nice. Where did you get tht? Because I couldn't find on amazon


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 13, 2019)

mariopepper said:


> Oh.. that's nice. Where did you get tht? Because I couldn't find on amazon


Both on aliexpress not sold anymore from the sellers I bought from and I don't feel like tracking down sellers for u it's a lot of work


----------



## mariopepper (Sep 13, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Both on aliexpress not sold anymore from the sellers I bought from and I don't feel like tracking down sellers for u it's a lot of work


No problem. Anyway thanks


----------



## mj2017 (Sep 14, 2019)

I recently bought RE 7 and iPhone XR.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 14, 2019)

Got a repro of survival kids 1 and 2 this week. They save and play great.

Also today was the canadian pet/reptile breeders expo. I picked up for a friend a 8oz bag of pangea crested gecko food papaya, and a Avicularia avicularia morphotype "azuraklaasi" tarantula sling(pinktoe tarantula).

For me I bought a bag of cork bark, a sandfish skink, a solifugae(camel spider), 3 kinds of isopods( they're becoming like Pokemon now, got to collect them all), a big Asian forest scorpion, 1"Centruroides gracilis( Florida bark scorpion), a 1.5" female Hottentotta franzwerneri( don't know the common name), a 1/2" Leiurus hebraeus "orange morph"( an orange deathstalker), 20 frozen pinkies(for my kenya sandboa), 20 small adult mice(for my corn snake), 1000 meal worms and 2 acrylic enclosures one for me and one for my friend for when his trantula gets bigger. Also was given a tail less whip scorpion cause he doesn't look to good.

Oh also bought alot of dog treats and a antler for my dog to chew on.


Also ordered on aliexpress a gbc flashcart, it was $50. Its called a EDGB remix v2.2, so I'm guessing it's a clone gameboy everdrive.



Spoiler




































Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Sep 15, 2019)

The most Recent System: V2 Switch

Most recent game: Monster Hunter Generations Ultimate this Saturday and Xenoblade Chronicles 2 Today


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 16, 2019)

Some blu-rays from the dollar store, dont see blu-rays too often there, usually multiple bins full of nothing but old dvd's so grabbed a few of them.


----------



## Chary (Sep 16, 2019)

So Milka was a dollar each at the import store...


----------



## Flame (Sep 17, 2019)

Chary said:


> So Milka was a dollar each at the import store...
> 
> View attachment 179564



i love seeing Americans get so happy over stuff which i wouldn't come close to with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Chary (Sep 17, 2019)

Speaking of things you likely wouldn’t want to touch with a ten foot pole...I just got this...





It’s the “Pro Controller”...for the N-Switch?!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 18, 2019)

Got a original xbox from work with 2 controllers, one of them is the original Duke controller. It also came with pinball hall of fame the Gottlieb collection. I work at a hospital and on one of the units the nurses decided to clean their storage room and they found it and asked me if I wanted it or they were just going to throw it out. So I took it.

I haven't had time to see if it works yet.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG854 (Sep 18, 2019)

A mail order bride


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 18, 2019)

Heres a picture of the xbox



Spoiler









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


After testing it. The xbox doesn't power on. I hear the disk drive or hdd make a noise then stop.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 18, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Heres a picture of the xbox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang could be a multitude of issues if it won't power on... at least you have all the hook ups and controllers for when you find a working Xbox.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 18, 2019)

MrCokeacola said:


> Dang could be a multitude of issues if it won't power on... at least you have all the hook ups and controllers for when you find a working Xbox.


I can get one really easily if I really wanted. My local pawnshop/retro game store always seems to have two or three in stock for pretty cheap I think. But free is always better. Anyways when I have time I'll open it up and mess around on the inside and see what's up. Hell it could be something as simple as a loose cable, it would be nice if it was. At worst I'll probably need to recap it.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 19, 2019)

My birthday is Sunday, so my wife got me a couple nightstands as a present so we can finally have matching nightstands that are actually in decent condition for our bedroom


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 19, 2019)

Bargain of the month for me.




£10 got me a 360 slim with 250 gig drive inside it. Had PSU but did have to provide my own HDMI cable (nest of them in the box might forgive me for taking their friend in a few months). Best I can tell from the profile left on it then it was used for a few dozen hours of Skate 2, Skate 3 and Project Gotham 4 of all things. Sadly it did come from a smoker's house so the above is after I ripped it apart and blew/brushed out all the dust (was yellow, not quite at the point of smelling but shortly before tipover, inside the DVD drive some tar had merged with the slider grease to make a nice yellow paste at one part, did leave a slight scent on my hands and clothes before I washed them. Far from the worst electronics I have seen smokers play havoc with.).
The wired controller also has a nice wire failure (only works with a straight wire at the USB end) but met that before and not like soldering 4 wires (or possibly just one) is hard, and also not like I don't have 10 other controllers around here already.

As I wandered away I do have to wonder if I saw a deception smile from the people selling it. If all future attempts at conning me have results like this then I will die a happy man.

Also a PS1/PS2 USB adapter with two inputs which is interesting, and because why not a SATA-IDE (and vice versa) converter thing because I like computer junk and odd connectors.
+ a few books, some wire, some tools and stuff few probably care about. Now to find a place to set it up on this bench and probably give my new copy of Eternal Sonata a spin.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 20, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Nice I waiting for mine to come

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## EvilMakiPR (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 21, 2019)

EvilMakiPR said:


> View attachment 180081


No Link Aweakening Amiibo?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Sep 21, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> No Link Aweakening Amiibo?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 21, 2019)

EvilMakiPR said:


> View attachment 180082


Oh I got mine at Wal-Mart at 12AM on the 20th with game


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## DjoeN (Sep 21, 2019)

Moss Balls

As example:
https://aquaticarts.com/products/marimomossballs


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 22, 2019)

I bought 5 xbox games Star Wars KOTOR, Mechassult, Splinter Cell, Turok Evolution and 007 Agent Under Fire.

Although I bought 3 games that can be used to softmod the xbox, 007 is the wrong version(the last 3 number on the disk have to be 517 and I have 527) but I bought it to play. I can use the other 2 games if I want.

Also got in the mail yesterday my copy of Links Awakening for the switch and in about 4 hours I was already at the 6th dungeon. So I stopped to explore a bit.

Also bought on Blu-ray  the Alien Quadrilogy .

Also I found out what's wrong with the xbox I was given. 5 caps have gone bad and that I have a v1.6



Spoiler
























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2019)

JoJo eyes of heaven was 10 € on the playstation store so i got it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 25, 2019)

Went and bought Link's Awakening because I wanted to. Game looks and sounds amazing


----------



## PalomPorom (Sep 25, 2019)

Just bought a motorcycle. It's only a Ninja 400 but I'm a noob rider and I don't trust myself with anything faster yet.
Oh and I got Gears 5, and Link's Awakening. Been too busy playing WoW Classic to play them yet though

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 25, 2019)

Bought some more scorpions. 6 to be more specific.3 asian forest scorpions, 2 Florida bark scorpions and a emperor scorpion.

Mainly bought for the emperor scorpion, because they are getting super rare and the seller had a 5 for $50 mix and match sale so the other 5 were $10 each.

Also ordered the caps I needed for the xbox and the xbox to female usb cable to soft mod.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2019)

Pixel 3a


----------



## jadey4 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2019)

Typos, shockingly poor 3d printing (one that two seconds with a piece of sandpaper or possibly rag with acetone on it would help immensely with), random discounts... yeah not filled with hope for that one.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 27, 2019)

Got me this beauty, imported from Japan. Gotta sell my black one now


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 27, 2019)

Welp, since a CERTAIN COMPANY IS BEING SHIT @Chary WHY WOULD THIS HAPPEN TO ME

I took a gamble and bought a cheapo Asus prebuilt on eBay with very little info that claims to have:
A GTX 970
i5 3340s
16GB of RAM
and a 1TB HDD

...for $200 total. I _highly_ doubt it has a 970 in it for this price, but for $200 the price is decent enough for a basic PC that's not a SFF Dell or HP that I can shove a GPU in. If it has no 970 in it, I'll just buy a 1060 for cheapo and toss one in it, but if it does than dang.

EDIT: Well, after some searching for the prebuilt it's supposed to be, I'm not...entirely confident in the actual specs  https://www.asus.com/us/Tower-PCs/M11AA/ < Unless the swapped that 350W PSU for something bigger, there's no way a 970 was stable in that  Hopefully they did, and I'm just getting real lucky.


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 29, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Welp, since a CERTAIN COMPANY IS BEING SHIT @Chary WHY WOULD THIS HAPPEN TO ME
> 
> I took a gamble and bought a cheapo Asus prebuilt on eBay with very little info that claims to have:
> A GTX 970
> ...


There's no way you got that for $200. It's likely you were scammed.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 29, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> There's no way you got that for $200. It's likely you were scammed.


Probably. It looks like the person selling it is clearing out an office, they had a bunch of other stuff for sale like monitors and a bunch of office supplies and office speakers and such so it's possible they just don't know what it's worth.

But I'm not expecting much . Though even if it is just the desktop without the GPU, I can just submit a claim for a partial refund, like say for the average cost of a used 970, and probably get $100 back to just buy one or something better myself 

EDIT: I did see some Adobe icons on the taskbar in the pics they took, which does explain the silly amount of RAM for that CPU, and one of the icons was Photoshop which I know can use GPUs for rendering stuff, so it's entirely possible there _was_ a GPU of some kind in it at one time or another...whether they took it out or have something shittier though, I suppose I'll find out when it shows up  I'm still at least expecting the meh i5, 16GB of RAM, and 1TB HDD which is at the very least half decent for $200, seeing as it's not a SFF Dell with proprietary BS that's annoying to swap out.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 3, 2019)

Got my gameboy flash cart today from aliexpress and like I thought it looks like a clone of a everdrive. I came with a 8GB micro sd but I ordered a 16GB Sandisk Ultra micro sd cuz it the the cheapest brand name card on Amazon and I dont trust that cheap micro sd that came with it. I know that I dont need that much space for gameboy games. The listing for the cart says that its updatable but in not trying. Also no rts.



Spoiler


































Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 3, 2019)

2LB of banana candies mmmmm


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 3, 2019)

I wasn't going to go this month but I'm going to the reptile expo this weekend. A friend of mine drives and he got excited when I was explaining to him what it was. he asked me when the next one was I told him it was a Sunday, so I'm going now. I need to get some supplies to buy anyways that's fine. Next time I go to we'll probably be in December.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jadey4 (Oct 3, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Typos, shockingly poor 3d printing (one that two seconds with a piece of sandpaper or possibly rag with acetone on it would help immensely with), random discounts... yeah not filled with hope for that one.


   quality seems fine to me



Spoiler: lots of large images


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2019)

jadey4 said:


> quality seems fine to me



Not great printing but if the results work for you then OK.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 5, 2019)

Have not tried it yet


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 5, 2019)

Got a month of prime free cause amazon didnt send me the 16gb memory card in ordered on the 2nd, bought some plant fertilizer for my ghost pepper plant and had to buy a new comforter. Some stitches came out of my old one and the stuffing was coming out

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 5, 2019)

November humble monthly. Even if everything else is crap, it's worth it for Spyro alone.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Stwert (Oct 8, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Not great printing but if the results work for you then OK.



I’d probably say the same, if any of my printers were churning that out, I’d be stripping it down or at the least changing some settings. But not everyone is so obsessive over quality I suppose.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 8, 2019)

They sound decent to me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2019)

for Burglar hunting....


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2019)

Bought over the weekend:
- PS2 Slim (7500X series)
- Unmodded memory card
- 007 Agent Under Fire (To install FMCB with)
- Pack of 10 blank DVD-Rs (Also to install FMCB with)

I just got round to opening it up today and doing the swap trick with some masking tape. Eventually got FMCB and some apps onto the memory card, everything's working great!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 9, 2019)

Little late but Patreon freebies came in!
Stuck me sticker on me PS3!




@AtsuNii his laptop




our fridge.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 9, 2019)

I got the ok from my sister to buy a turtle(not to sure if I'll get one or get a milk/king snake instead). I went to a reptile expo this weekend with my friend, I wasn't planning on going to this one but he's never been to one and asked if I could go with him. 

I wasn't planning on buying anything but some food for my geckos, but I ended up finding a scorpio maurus(Israel large claw/ golden scorpion) their and they are kind of rare where I'm from so I bought 1, the same seller had a praying mantis and it's most likely gravid( it mated with a male before the expo and hadn't laid its eggs yet) and a giant vinagaroon.

So I spent $10 on the mantis, $50 on the scorpion and $60 on the vinagaroon. I also bought 1000 mealworms for my geckos, 2 different kinds of isopods and some abg substrate I needed for some plants. 

All in all I spent $163, which isnt bad I usually spend about $300-$400  cause I usually pick up stuff for friends and I dont usually get many stuff for me at the expos so I'm happy.

My friend already asked if I wanted to go to the expo next month, but that one is animals in general not just reptiles.

I got from Destiny 2 shadow keep on ps4



Spoiler















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Battz0218 (Oct 9, 2019)

I have acquired Invisigun: Reloaded for the ps4(a phenomenal indie game btw its a shame nobody has heard of it)
and a mazapan


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 9, 2019)

Concert tickets for Insomnium and The Black Dhalia Murder


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 10, 2019)

https://www.sandisk.com/home/memory-cards/memory-card-readers/mobile-mate-3


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2019)

Galaxy watch 46mm


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 10, 2019)

Gotten some goodies from @Flame as a thank you for firmware dumping his 360's DVD drive.
Not pictures are 2 GBA Pokemon bootleg carts, @AtsuNii is already playing it.

Cheers lad!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 12, 2019)

$5 each


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 14, 2019)

They should be good as they r rebranded PNY


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 14, 2019)

New memory card for the GameCube. The Beach Boys in Concert on cassette.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 14, 2019)

got an 8gb wii u last week + brainage vc now i have it moddede (cbhc) still trying to figurer out something though


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 14, 2019)

$9 each


----------



## Youkai (Oct 14, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Have not tried it yet



oO nice where do you get stuff like that ... could be interesting, would try it for sure.
Sadly Coca Cola never dared to try anything new here in Germany as they were telling me for years "noone will buy new stuff"
Now that it is more or less to late with many many energy drink producers and even pepsi trying new stuff they started with ginger coke *blarg*


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Youkai said:


> oO nice where do you get stuff like that ... could be interesting, would try it for sure.
> Sadly Coca Cola never dared to try anything new here in Germany as they were telling me for years "noone will buy new stuff"
> Now that it is more or less to late with many many energy drink producers and even pepsi trying new stuff they started with ginger coke *blarg*


Has a slight taste of cinnamon not over powering at all I like it


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 14, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Welp, since a CERTAIN COMPANY IS BEING SHIT @Chary WHY WOULD THIS HAPPEN TO ME
> 
> I took a gamble and bought a cheapo Asus prebuilt on eBay with very little info that claims to have:
> A GTX 970
> ...





Tom Bombadildo said:


> Probably. It looks like the person selling it is clearing out an office, they had a bunch of other stuff for sale like monitors and a bunch of office supplies and office speakers and such so it's possible they just don't know what it's worth.
> 
> But I'm not expecting much . Though even if it is just the desktop without the GPU, I can just submit a claim for a partial refund, like say for the average cost of a used 970, and probably get $100 back to just buy one or something better myself
> 
> EDIT: I did see some Adobe icons on the taskbar in the pics they took, which does explain the silly amount of RAM for that CPU, and one of the icons was Photoshop which I know can use GPUs for rendering stuff, so it's entirely possible there was a GPU of some kind in it at one time or another...whether they took it out or have something shittier though, I suppose I'll find out when it shows up  I'm still at least expecting the meh i5, 16GB of RAM, and 1TB HDD which is at the very least half decent for $200, seeing as it's not a SFF Dell with proprietary BS that's annoying to swap out.



Holy shit it wasn't a scam  Actually has 16GB of RAM, 1TB HDD, and a fucking 970 in it. They replaced the stock PSU with a 500W one, which is good cuz the stock that was in this thing definitely wasn't powering a 970 lol.

Looks like it was indeed used as a render PC, for like those cheesy jumbotron video effects that play whenever shit happens  They had a couple projects in After Effects for "Great plays" and Interceptions and stuff, mostly for ATT stadium, though most of them were on network drives that I obviously don't have so couldn't view much.

Still though, a 3rd gen i5, 16GB of (mismatched ) RAM, 1TB HDD, and a GTX 970 for $200 is a fucking steal. Shame that it'll basically be useless now...THANKS @Chary FOR LETTING THIS PURCHASE BE USELESS GOD


----------



## FarisMarie (Oct 14, 2019)

I bought a $35 eShop called so I could pre-purchase Luigi's Mansion 3! Now the icon is gonna haunt me until the 31st


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 15, 2019)

Got the Yooka-Laylee DLC bundle on Steam, only cost 50 bucks for the game, OST and 120-page comic


----------



## Ecko3351 (Oct 15, 2019)

Preordered luigi’s mansion 3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 16, 2019)

Ordered a wifi card for my new living room PC. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075SWSN32/

I have a wireless N card, but something is fucky with it cuz it's super slow


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Finally can use bluetooth headphones on my Switch Lite


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## KiiWii (Oct 20, 2019)

Got Ring Fit Adventure and a Sega Megadrive Mini


----------



## Chary (Oct 21, 2019)

Why yes. Yes that is Yoshi’s Island for 99 cents.


----------



## Flame (Oct 22, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 183653
> 
> Why yes. Yes that is Yoshi’s Island for 99 cents.



fake. but ill give you tree fidy for that...


im a good samaritan


----------



## gameboy (Oct 22, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Holy shit it wasn't a scam  Actually has 16GB of RAM, 1TB HDD, and a fucking 970 in it. They replaced the stock PSU with a 500W one, which is good cuz the stock that was in this thing definitely wasn't powering a 970 lol.
> 
> Looks like it was indeed used as a render PC, for like those cheesy jumbotron video effects that play whenever shit happens  They had a couple projects in After Effects for "Great plays" and Interceptions and stuff, mostly for ATT stadium, though most of them were on network drives that I obviously don't have so couldn't view much.
> 
> Still though, a 3rd gen i5, 16GB of (mismatched ) RAM, 1TB HDD, and a GTX 970 for $200 is a fucking steal. Shame that it'll basically be useless now...THANKS @Chary FOR LETTING THIS PURCHASE BE USELESS GOD



that is about the going rate of that build though. I heard The whole Mining craze really messed up new/used PC pricing though (especially used). A gtx970 today would be hard to sell for $60 today but 2 years ago wouldve gone fast at $400ish


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 22, 2019)

Beam Kibry Nendoroid.











With the others






No more Kirbys please goodsmile. Wallet can't take it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 23, 2019)

The caps I bought to fix my xbox finally came but then I realized I cant find my flush cutters so I ordered a new pair on amazon. It came today.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Oct 24, 2019)

Logitech MX Master Mouse 3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 24, 2019)

Amazon is doing another "Echo Dot for $1!" if you buy a month of Amazon Music Unlimited, so I snagged an Echo Dot for $9.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 24, 2019)

Got myself new shoes as I literally split open in halves my older right shoe in the morning when I tripped in the stairs.



 

And a bottle of Peach Schnapps on my way home.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2019)

Yes of course.....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> And a bottle of Peach Schnapps on my way home.
> 
> View attachment 184019


----------



## Chary (Oct 24, 2019)

Checking eBay was a mistake. But I don’t regret becoming the happy owner of way too many [email protected] plushies!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2019)

Final Fantasy 8 Remaster on PC, one to support Square Enix, and two, out of spite for the butthurt people on Steam


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2019)

Chary said:


> Checking eBay was a mistake. But I don’t regret becoming the happy owner of way too many [email protected] plushies!
> 
> View attachment 184023


Omg I NEED


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 25, 2019)

$5 each


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 26, 2019)

Needed a new set of pots and pans, so ordered some half decent non-stick ones.


----------



## Chary (Oct 26, 2019)

Some pudding keycaps for my favorite keyboard!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 26, 2019)

Gotten a new CPU cooler for me server.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 27, 2019)

Ordered a GPIO hammer headers kit for my Pi Zero W so I can put it in a thing I'm reviewing. Could've sworn I had some GPIO headers sitting around somewhere for it that I was gonna solder on, but can't seem to find it anymore so this will work just fine for my purposes.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 29, 2019)

Only ever see these in the dollar store, wish they were more common


----------



## Chary (Oct 29, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> Only ever see these in the dollar store, wish they were more common


I’d kill for the white snickers variations tbh. The white Twix have actually become commonplace in every gas station around here. I dunno why they make it so hard to find white chocolate in some places.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 30, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


>


Way better


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2019)

TaoTronics Active Noise Cancelling Headphones   Will be here tomorrow from Amazon.
Something to use with my new phone, alongside my BT controller, makes it a decent emulation device ^^

*https://tinyurl.com/yxb8se8g*


----------



## raaamesh (Oct 31, 2019)

Recently purchased a samsung galaxy watch the active 2. Haven't really utilises all the apps and notification features yet as it seems a bit fiddly but it's great for making and receiving calls


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 1, 2019)

Luigi's Mansion 3 + Steelbook + Polterpup keyring.









Golden Egg maker


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 2, 2019)

Just got these from ordering on Gamestop online. Took almost 5 days for them to arrive.


Spoiler










Dragon Marked for Death arrived with the shrink wrap removed even though it was labeled New on their site (codes worked).


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Finally


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 2, 2019)

It's been hella fun so far


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)

All from "*Schrotti*" (disposal site).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 3, 2019)

Was given a candy apple. My nephew's school was selling some, so my sister bought some to make her son happy.
Not to sure if I want to eat it or not.





Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Got for $20 at thrift store the Pokemon White 2 is an Ace3DS Plus flashcart with a non printed 512 MB mSD card still had the tamper resistant sticker over the mSD card slot


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Finally


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 8, 2019)

Death stranding just shipped for me from amazon. Apparently I got it for $33.85 after tax. Not bad.





Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 9, 2019)

View attachment 185773 View attachment 185774 View attachment 185775 View attachment 185776 View attachment 185777 View attachment 185778 View attachment 185779 View attachment 185780 View attachment 185781 Last I bought.View attachment 185773 View attachment 185774 View attachment 185775 View attachment 185776 View attachment 185777 View attachment 185778 View attachment 185779 View attachment 185780 View attachment 185781 View attachment 185773 View attachment 185774 View attachment 185775 View attachment 185776 View attachment 185777 View attachment 185778 View attachment 185779 View attachment 185780 View attachment 185781 View attachment 185773 View attachment 185774 View attachment 185775 View attachment 185776 View attachment 185777 View attachment 185778 View attachment 185779 View attachment 185780 View attachment 185781

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Last I bought.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 10, 2019)

Did wrong last time

hope for better now



bought for this week soon monday again hehe


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 10, 2019)

Recently got a Habibi beanie!


----------



## Dinoduck (Nov 12, 2019)

I was lucky finding these on Ebay. 
  
My wife was looking for CHI straightener as mentioned on mystraightener, so I got her one. I also decided to get a disc for PS1 and experience the original Medievil before buying the upcoming remake.


----------



## mariopepper (Nov 12, 2019)

I've bought fifa20 ( that was the latest game). If we talk in general I've ordered new kitchen disposal for my house. I'd checked some reviews at bestsinkdisposal and chose the best option in my opinion. Now I'm waiting for delivery


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Dinoduck said:


> I was lucky finding these on Ebay.
> View attachment 186092 View attachment 186091
> My wife was looking for CHI straightener as mentioned on mystraightener, so I got her one. I also decided to get a disc for PS1 and experience the original Medievil before buying the upcoming remake.


Could of played it on a PlayStation Classic


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 12, 2019)

11-46 m8000 xt cassette.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 12, 2019)

2x Yoshi Designs for our 3DS XL and New3DS XL.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 13, 2019)

My parents just arrived, about 3 hours ago, from portugal and they brought me some goodies. Some chocolates, pastries and 






These are my favorite cheetos and I cant find them anywhere near me, even Portuguese grocery stores.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Nov 13, 2019)

Got my chinese knock off NS/PS3/PC controller adapter meme thing. Works great for what I wanted to do with it. Which was use an Xbox One S controller on PS3. Works perfectly tiggers are analog and rumble works too. Even the Xbox button is the PS button. Tried playing some GTAV and it worked even better than the PS3 controller.
(no pics cause it's just a boring black dongle with a button on it)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2019)

PlayStation 2 SATA HDD Adapter:


----------



## Flame (Nov 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> PlayStation 2 SATA HDD Adapter:
> 
> View attachment 186304 View attachment 186305



nice. i have that too. get yourself a harddrive. put free mcboot on your memory card. you are good to go.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flame said:


> nice. i have that too. get yourself a harddrive. put free mcboot on your memory card. you are good to go.


Thank you.
I am working on it at the Moment - move all Games from IDE HDD to a SATA.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 14, 2019)

mm


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2019)

PS4 slim 1 TB bundle for $288 new  

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VJWMQ5T/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Not a bad price at all, and while I don't care much for Fortnite, the deal is still quite good for the price  Should be here on Saturday.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 15, 2019)

So I guess Amazon had a price error on pokemon sword when I preordered it. So now they are saying it's going to take almost 2 weeks for it to ship or I can cancel and have it arrive tomorrow. This is not the 1st time they have done this to me.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKB (Nov 15, 2019)

All quite recent.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> So I guess Amazon had a price error on pokemon sword when I preordered it. So now they are saying it's going to take almost 2 weeks for it to ship or I can cancel and have it arrive tomorrow. This is not the 1st time they have done this to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



That's BS, yeah, I would cancel the original order, then re-order and get it sooner. Idiots.


----------



## Bullseye (Nov 18, 2019)

Reebok Ultraboost 19 - have to pick them up after work. Let's see if they fit well, size-wise, and if they are as comfy as reviews say.

Edit: great fit (by following size measurements on the website), boost is quite comfy, and they look nice.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 18, 2019)

Rebuilt wheel again.

Nice warranty from Halo. Only bought the rim from them and had the wheel built elsewhere. The rim started to crack, was expecting to just get a replacement rim as that was what I bought. Halo told me to send the wheel and they will replace the rim & rebuild .


----------



## MrCokeacola (Nov 19, 2019)

Armadillo said:


> Rebuilt wheel again.
> 
> Nice warranty from Halo. Only bought the rim from them and had the wheel built elsewhere. The rim started to crack, was expecting to just get a replacement rim as that was what I bought. Halo told me to send the wheel and they will replace the rim & rebuild .


Halo 26? I thought we were only just getting Halo 6.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 22, 2019)

My girlfriend bought me this shirt! <3


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 187359


Nice seeing other see the quality in Ugreen Products


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2019)

I got a few bottles of liquor.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 22, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I got a few bottles of liquor.


...Guzzler...



Shadow#1 said:


> Nice seeing other see the quality in Ugreen Products



Thank you.
Yes, that really is a better Product.The Speed/Data Rate is really incredible.
The "China" Adapter compared,you can forget ....



Lilith Valentine said:


> My girlfriend bought me this shirt! <3
> View attachment 187507



That is really a very nice and very attractive Motive.


----------



## ignare (Nov 22, 2019)

SSSSSHENMUE III!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 22, 2019)

Final Fantasy XV
Final Fantasy XII
AC: The Ezio Trilogy (to be here tomorrow)
Star Ocean 3/PS2 classic
PS4 1 TB model

Why? Because I have a financially stable job and I felt like it 

The games were surprisingly cheap, each one was under 20 dollars. I know, I went overboard, but I wanted to start building my PS4 library :3


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 22, 2019)

Hot wheels octane, red version.


----------



## Chary (Nov 22, 2019)

Armadillo said:


> Hot wheels octane, red version.


Woah! That's awesome. Where did you get it? I've got the blue, and I've seen the orange, but never a red one.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 22, 2019)

Chary said:


> Woah! That's awesome. Where did you get it? I've got the blue, and I've seen the orange, but never a red one.



Red one is newest one. Only just making it's way onto shelves now.

Over here I've seen it in B&M & The Entertainer. I've seen one or two posts on reddit from US people with them, but didn't say where. They are just the standard hot wheels basic, same as orange and blue, so anywhere that sells them will eventually get them, you just have to keep checking.


----------



## ignare (Nov 23, 2019)

Chipotle!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 23, 2019)

Uhh, I guess I just bought a 2008 20" iMac for $65...

TomBombaStopThrowingRandomBidsAtTECHYOUDONTNEEDDAMMIT


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 23, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


>


dont like hate pokemon


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 23, 2019)

Hardline said:


> dont like hate pokemon


Then that's your problem


----------



## caitsith2 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Armadillo (Nov 23, 2019)

MESR-100. Cheap esr meter.

My ups is not working properly. Seems to be a fairly common issue and is normally bad caps. Already used it and 6 caps are definitely knackered, so hopefully it behaves once I sort them.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 24, 2019)

I got a sleep test done last night. I havent been sleeping alot for the past year, I've been waking up every hour or so and now I'm starting to randomly fall asleep when ever I sit down. I get on average 3 to 4 hours a day of sleep, broken up in 1 hour intervals and it takes me over an hour to fall asleep at 1st alot of times. Alot of time I go to be at midnight, after I get home from work, and I'm still awake at 5am

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I got a sleep test done last night. I havent been sleeping alot for the past year, I've been waking up every hour or so and now I'm starting to randomly fall asleep when ever I sit down. I get on average 3 to 4 hours a day of sleep, broken up in 1 hour intervals and it takes me over an hour to fall asleep at 1st alot of times. Alot of time I go to be at midnight, after I get home from work, and I'm still awake at 5am
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Pictures please.


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2019)

LIKE NO ONE EVER WAS!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> LIKE NO ONE EVER WAS!
> 
> View attachment 187862


Ah,a Pokémon Fan it seems...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Pictures please.


Sorry I didnt take any pictures. All it really was, was a bunch of wires attached to my head and them filming me while I slept.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexsandro22 (Nov 25, 2019)

I've got some additional for my business. It was necessary to use crm if I wanted to expand my little business. And I decided to find good well-known crm. EspoCRM was the first choice of mine for this purpose. And now me and my employees are totally satisfied with the decision


----------



## Mythical (Nov 25, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-ROG-Computer-Hexa-Core-i7-9750H/dp/B07SZ1J9TG/ref=sr_1_7?keywords=laptop\&qid=1574706301&refinements=p_72:2661618011,p_n_feature_five_browse-bin:13580790011&rnid=2257851011&s=electronics&sr=1-7
Got this laptop and I love it 
(got it for cheaper than this listing though)
this cpu shreds and can play ps3 games no problem
(got a laptop because of portability, I would generally invest in a desktop first, but it was for school)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 26, 2019)

Ordered a replacement keyboard and a new CPU for a laptop I'm fixing up to give away as a Christmas present to one of my wife's cousins. Laptop is an old HP G6-1B87CL, originally had 4GB of DDR3-800, 120GB HDD (that was on it's last legs), and a potato Pentium P6200 in it. 

I put 6GB of DDR3-1033 in it, a 500GB HDD, and I'm replacing the potato Pentium with an i3 390M (which should be the fastest CPU this particular laptop will accept apparently), which should hopefully make this thing less potato than it already is.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 26, 2019)

Cheap probes. ESR meter comes with crocodile clips, not bad, but awkward to get in some places. So some cheap probes for it as my good ones from my multimeter won't fit it (different plug).







Blanka duck.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Scarlet (Nov 27, 2019)

God today has been one of my biggest 'load of cool stuff turns up at once' days in a while.

First I got a fancy new keyboard to review!


Spoiler: Keyboard








You can expect the review to be live in a week or so when I've got used to the weird sensation of a tented layout and the whole split nature lol

Next I got probably the nicest pen I've ever owned, a Lamy 2000!


Spoiler: Pen








The inks are super nice too. Really fancy bottles. The pen just glides, I've never used anything like it in my time with fountain pens.

Finally, the Huawei MediaPad M5 8 turned up after being delayed a day thanks to Amazon sending it to the wrong delivery place. 


Spoiler: Tablet








Not usually one for Black Friday deals, but I've been tossing up between this and an iPad Mini for about six months now. Seeing this £100 off sealed the deal lol, £200ish is right about where I wanted to be.

I also bought a Steam Controller from the Autumn Sale but obviously that isn't here yet lol


----------



## Bullseye (Nov 28, 2019)

Just a PS4


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Bullseye said:


> Just a PS4


Why no excitement?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 28, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Why no excitement?



Video games are for nerds


----------



## Blue (Nov 28, 2019)

CallmeBerto said:


> Video games are for nerds


Yeah, maybe he just bought it as a youtube box.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 28, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> My girlfriend bought me this shirt! <3
> View attachment 187507


dude, i bet 100 bucks that you won't have balls to wear that in any public places.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2019)

leon315 said:


> dude, i bet 100 bucks that you won't have balls to wear that in any public places.


I wore it to work that night


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 28, 2019)

Got a second nintendo switch for $100 from a guy at work who bought it last march  and didnt want it anymore cause he wasnt playing it.






Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2019)

Tried China´s finest....


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Tried China´s finest....
> 
> View attachment 188190 View attachment 188191


Hows the ssd? Is it worth getting?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Hows the ssd? Is it worth getting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I would try it for the PlayStation 2 and maybe also for the Wii.
I give you Feddback if I know "more" about this Thing.

Thank you.


----------



## Bullseye (Nov 28, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Why no excitement?



Just buying it to play some games I got for free. Did not think about buying it initially. So giving it a try


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 29, 2019)

Ordered an LG 43" 4k TV as my relatively rare Black Friday purchase. $230 isn't too bad a price for it, will be a nice upgrade to the potato 32" barely 1080p in our bedroom now.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 29, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Hows the ssd? Is it worth getting?


I checked amazon and ebay and there are name brand drives that are cheaper (pny, adata, lexar) and some which come with the 3d nand.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 29, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> I checked amazon and ebay and there are name brand drives that are cheaper (pny, adata, lexar) and some which come with the 3d nand.


I'm not looking to buy one. I was just wondering if those Chinese ssd are any good.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 29, 2019)

have those docks been deemed safe? I have only heard horror stories from third party docks which make me paranoid enough to stay away from them

a bit more on topic. going bf shopping later today. lets see what i am able to buy


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 29, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> have those docks been deemed safe? I have only heard horror stories from third party docks which make me paranoid enough to stay away from them
> 
> a bit more on topic. going bf shopping later today. lets see what i am able to buy


Boyfriend shopping?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 30, 2019)

Black Friday stuff part deux, ordered 5 canvas prints of various sizes, mostly of Tom Bombababby pics, only paid $54ish for:
2x 8x8
2x 8x12
1x 10x8

Which is a pretty ok price for canvas prints.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 30, 2019)

black friday ransack shopping.


----------



## DCG (Nov 30, 2019)

I came home from my first vacation in 3 years. I got myself some stuff  got some more in transport, which I don't seem to have taken pictures of :/


 

 

 We went to the opening of the pokemon center at shibuya and I boight the tyranitar and a "shibuya art" pikachu doll, my sister grabbed a smaller version of pikachu, a ditto mareep.
Since it's a new store we also got a card to celebrate.
Unfortunately the Kyoto and Shibuya's Pokemon Center didn't have a coin machine (got coins at Tokyo station, Skytree, Hiroshima, Osaka and Narita airport).
Also visited the Ghibly museum and my sister grabbed some stuff there (the Totoro hanger being one of them).


 

 
Also went to The Gundam Base and grabbed myself an "mechanical clear" sinanju kit and a "ecopla" SD Zaku (made from reused spru's at the gundam base's hobby center).
I had to snap everything from the spru's due to space constraints... (I folded down the box and was able to take that with me).

Also visited the manderake's at at Osaka which were absolute candystores, really dangerous for your wallet.


----------



## Chary (Nov 30, 2019)

DCG said:


> I came home from my first vacation in 3 years. I got myself some stuff  got some more in transport, which I don't seem to have taken pictures of :/.


I’m officially dead, that Tyrannitar killed me with cuteness. Sounds very fun!


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 30, 2019)

all of the regret in the world. but I had to. Discount was too good to pass up the purchase of this behemoth today.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2019)

Got gifted a 4x DVD drive for me boyfriend his iMac G3!
That'll replace the worn CD-RW drive that's in there : D


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 1, 2019)

imac G3's used to be so much fun. nice keep of a machine you got there.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 2, 2019)

My dad gave me 300 euro today.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 2, 2019)

I will have almost $8893 USD by end of the month but I will give my parents $1644 USD so I will have $7233 USD.

I don't know what I should spend them on. Video games like super not, flashcarts ,iPhone 11 pro max or just one powerful pc.

I live with parents so I can spend them all on trash hehe.


----------



## Cosmic_Link (Dec 2, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> I will have almost $8893 USD by end of the month but I will give my parents $1644 USD so I will have $7233 USD.
> 
> I don't know what I should spend them on. Video games like super not, flashcarts ,iPhone 11 pro max or just one powerful pc.
> 
> I live with parents so I can spend them all on trash hehe.



Save the money and put towards a house deposit to get out of your parents house?  You’ll regret wasting it later down the line.

If that’s out of the question, get a PC.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 2, 2019)

Cosmic_Link said:


> Save the money and put towards a house deposit to get out of your parents house?  You’ll regret wasting it later down the line.
> 
> If that’s out of the question, get a PC.



Hehe this is my first paycheck ever. It is 2 months and half worth of salary.

I am supposed to get my payment last month but I didn't due to missing papers. 

Anyway, I feel that life/god want to give a nice first salary so I must enjoy it hehe.

I know that I can go broke and be fine. It will be different in the future for sure.

However, this is money it comes and goes.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 2, 2019)

I Bought those at local game shop


----------



## leon315 (Dec 2, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> I will have almost $8893 USD by end of the month but I will give my parents $1644 USD so I will have $7233 USD.
> 
> I don't know what I should spend them on. Video games like super not, flashcarts ,iPhone 11 pro max or just one powerful pc.
> 
> I live with parents so I can spend them all on trash hehe.


or you can invest on state bill and have %more years later


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 2, 2019)

leon315 said:


> or you can invest on state bill and have %more years later


Ok I will see about that.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## leon315 (Dec 2, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


>


meanwhile Steam still hasn't shipped my order  ........order made 6 days ago 

FEELSBADMAN


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 3, 2019)

Bought a laptop/notebook for my mom

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ladypoodle (Dec 3, 2019)

Bought last Black Friday on Target (was really tired on Fri/Sat, and did nothing but sleep). The guy behind me on register mumbled "You're making a huge mistake" when he spotted BotW on my cart :/ I'm used to mistakes though.


Spoiler












Then this arrived after purchasing it on Best Buy online last week (using it just for Mew on Shield)


Spoiler











The rest, uhh...will arrive on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 3, 2019)

leon315 said:


> meanwhile Steam still hasn't shipped my order  ........order made 6 days ago
> 
> FEELSBADMAN


I ordered on the 26th shipped on the 29th and got here on the 1st


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 3, 2019)

Ordered an RCA-optical converter to connect my audio setup to my new bedroom TV, and some m6 screws for the vesa mount cuz apparently my old tv used much smaller screws for the mount 

Tv is great though, looks really good.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 4, 2019)

leon315 said:


> meanwhile Steam still hasn't shipped my order  ........order made 6 days ago
> 
> FEELSBADMAN


Check your order, seems valve kept taking orders when they didn't even have stock to satisfy demand
They refunded a bunch of people already https://kotaku.com/valve-finally-ran-out-of-steam-controllers-1840173406

They most likely arnt making any more's of these since it was a failed product unfortunately


----------



## leon315 (Dec 4, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> Check your order, seems valve kept taking orders when they didn't even have stock to satisfy demand
> They refunded a bunch of people already https://kotaku.com/valve-finally-ran-out-of-steam-controllers-1840173406
> 
> They most likely arnt making any more's of these since it was a failed product unfortunately


Thanks, man, STEAM sent me an email yesterday, that my order was finally shipped, package was handled to GLS from Netherlands.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 4, 2019)

kindle oasis (3rd gen) 32GB and a case


----------



## leon315 (Dec 4, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> kindle oasis (3rd gen) 32GB and a case


what can you do with that kinder beside read books?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 5, 2019)

leon315 said:


> what can you do with that kinder beside read books?


Listen to audio books, thats pretty much it
The point is the e-ink screen, its a monochrome screen meant to mimic real paper, the display is always on, even during sleep, only the backlight is shut off, it pretty much uses no power during this mode
its sits in the box like that, I thought it was one of those peel things on screen but it was the actual display that was already on.

The refresh rate is terrible so you can pretty much forget about watching videos or web browsing, not that there is any support for it anyway.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 5, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> Listen to audio books, thats pretty much it
> The point is the e-ink screen, its a monochrome screen meant to mimic real paper, the display is always on, even during sleep, only the backlight is shut off, it pretty much uses no power during this mode
> its sits in the box like that, I thought it was one of those peel things on screen but it was the actual display that was already on.
> 
> The refresh rate is terrible so you can pretty much forget about watching videos or web browsing, not that there is any support for it anyway.


First impressions, do you think it's worth the price?

I've been thinking about upgrading to an Oasis from my Kindle Paperwhite 2 from 2013, but I honestly can't justify the (IMO) ridiculous price for an Oasis vs getting a Paperwhite for $130, or even a used Voyage for like $80.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 5, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> First impressions, do you think it's worth the price?
> 
> I've been thinking about upgrading to an Oasis from my Kindle Paperwhite 2 from 2013, but I honestly can't justify the (IMO) ridiculous price for an Oasis vs getting a Paperwhite for $130, or even a used Voyage for like $80.


I got mine when it was on sale this past bf for $199 (for the 32GB), they had the 8GB for $175, I really did not want to pay $300 for it and also don't think it worth that much but at this price I decided to go for it.
This is my first kindle device (or any device with an e-ink screen) so I can't really compare it to anything, I just used my note 10.1 to read ebooks which was "ok" but not great.

It feels like a premium device, like an ipad if you ever handled one, metal back, all glass screen.

If you are really interested in upgrading, they have the oasis 2nd gen (32GB+cell connection) for $150 on closeout
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06VTJWRJW/


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 5, 2019)

I bought my ticket to the reptile expo on sunday. I usually go to one every 3-4 months to buy food/supplies for my animals. Bought Wolfenstein Youngblood deluxe edition for $15. Not the best Wolfenstein game I've play and it has a lot of slow downs, atleast for me. My friend bought fire pro wrestling on PSN so I got that from game sharing with him.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 5, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> I got mine when it was on sale this past bf for $199 (for the 32GB), they had the 8GB for $175, I really did not want to pay $300 for it and also don't think it worth that much but at this price I decided to go for it.
> This is my first kindle device (or any device with an e-ink screen) so I can't really compare it to anything, I just used my note 10.1 to read ebooks which was "ok" but not great.
> 
> It feels like a premium device, like an ipad if you ever handled one, metal back, all glass screen.
> ...


Ahh ok I see. 

Yeah, I find even $150 to be just a bit too much for something I'm just going to use for reading at night, especially when I can get a used Voyage (which has the same screen PPI and just less LEDs and a 1"smaller screen) for $80. 

If it did more I might consider it, buy ehhh web browsing on Kindles is atrocious and I don't listen to audiobooks so meh lol. Guess I'll wait until my Paperwhite dies or something


----------



## lembi2001 (Dec 5, 2019)

Portal 1 and 2 for £1.06 in the Steam sale


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 5, 2019)

Got this cheap led strip from AliExpress for like 2$. Improved my setup DRASTICALLY. My room now looks BADASS in the dark!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 5, 2019)

Bunch more stuff came in, 3x echo show 5's to give as gift (2 of them I forgot to order the $5 smart plug so I only have one)
and replacement shoes for the snow blower, ones on there are completely worn down and scratching the ground as its being used


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 6, 2019)

Capacitors to fix my ups.

Getting boring in my old age, boring old caps for boring repairs.


----------



## dixeflatline (Dec 6, 2019)

I just recently found Custer's Revenge for the Atari 2600 at a yard sale for $1.00.  Also, my brother-in-law found some of his old systems and had no use for them, he gave me his old GameCube and PSTV + accessories.  Both really cool find / gift!


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2019)

I just bought myself a bottle of my favourite Vodka. Yep it won't last the night .


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 9, 2019)

Went to a store called  Treasure Hunt, it's a liquidation store, and I bought for my nephews one of those dinosaur fingerlings each and I bought for my dog a new smaller bed. He has a bigger one but likes the smaller ones better. 

The reptile expo was today so I got some feeder mice for my snakes and I got 4 scorpions and 1 tarantula. I was going to buy a kingsnake but decided against it for now.






Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Dec 9, 2019)

I bought some magnetic tape strips, along with some double-sided tape to mount some steelbooks I've been collecting.


----------



## wartutor (Dec 9, 2019)

I bought a laptop. I dont know why and didnt need it my asus one worked just fine but oh well. 



Then i picked up the complete collection of game of thrones on blu-ray, watched half of the first season what a waist i may be the only person in america (or the world for that matter) that dont like that show.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 9, 2019)

New exhaust for the car.
Old exhaust had rusted through and snapped in half.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 10, 2019)

Got a new patch from AliExpress. Looks cool!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 10, 2019)

Got a payment from a hp class action lawsuit where hp pushed printer firmware updates blocking / disabling third party ink carts


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 10, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> Got a payment from a hp class action lawsuit where hp pushed printer firmware updates blocking / disabling third part ink carts



Ink cartridge drm


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 11, 2019)

With essentially no tweaks that box would make a fine box for selling condoms as well.

As for stuff. Some xbox games the other day just for fun, a pizza stone today to make flat breads more easily, a candy thermometer because watching that pastry chef makes series has me wanting to try some stuff and a PC copy of GTA 2.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 12, 2019)

Got myself a new toilet brush today


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Better then expected


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2019)

Star Ocean First Departure R on Switch  Fantastic port and game


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2019)

December is a really great Month....


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 13, 2019)

Bought Max Payne 1 and graveyard keeper on ps4. I didnt even realize that graveyard keeper was out on ps4, also dont remember the controls  being that bad for max Payne on ps2, I keep sliding all over.

Bought some more Christmas gifts for the family. Bought my sister pajamas, my nephew minecraft for the switch and for my uncle, he wanted that claptrap controller holder so that's what he got.




Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flame (Dec 14, 2019)

Christmas came early for me.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Flame said:


> Christmas came early for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 189937


I'm disappointed in u that it isn't an X7


----------



## Flame (Dec 14, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> I'm disappointed in u that it isn't an X7



X7 is nice but with features which i wouldn't use most likely. but even more happy with the fact that EZ-Flash Junior will be released some time in the near future. so i might pick that up too.


----------



## gameboy (Dec 14, 2019)

og Playstation 4 in 2019 lol didnt pay for it though


----------



## Flame (Dec 14, 2019)

@gameboy  ... everdrive. 


wait a minute. a joke here somewhere.

but i fully expect gameboy to say blow me instead.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 17, 2019)

Few more dollar tree finds


----------



## zeroultima6 (Dec 17, 2019)

Found a Shovel Knight gold amiibo and Starlink (only for Star Fox), all bought of course.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 17, 2019)

zeroultima6 said:


> Found a Shovel Knight gold amiibo and Starlink (only for Star Fox), all bought of course.


Yea the starlink Switch starter pack is $9.99 at Best Buy


----------



## zeroultima6 (Dec 17, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Yea the starlink Switch starter pack is $9.99 at Best Buy



Only because almost no one cares about it at this point plus that shovel knight amiibo is going to be rare to find in the future.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 17, 2019)

zeroultima6 said:


> Only because almost no one cares about it at this point plus that shovel knight amiibo is going to be rare to find in the future.


So buy them all of the Shovel Knight Ammibos


----------



## zeroultima6 (Dec 17, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> So buy them all of the Shovel Knight Ammibos



Wish i can but i only need one


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 17, 2019)

zeroultima6 said:


> Wish i can but i only need one


But u can sell later for more


----------



## zeroultima6 (Dec 17, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> But u can sell later for more



We'll see how it goes later

EDIT: i also still have 2 other gold amiibo


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 17, 2019)

zeroultima6 said:


> We'll see how it goes later
> 
> EDIT: i also still have 2 other gold amiibo



Mario and megaman?

Niiiiice, me too. According to colliibo I have 191 amiibo in my collection now.


----------



## Dinoduck (Dec 17, 2019)

It is suddenly snowy here and that's why I finally decided to get a snowblower.




I read reviews about these on this page and decided to get one which would be similar to a simple lawnmower.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 18, 2019)

*Bought: *A new Toilet, and indoors paint.
*Got: *A nasty cut in my middle finger that got to the bone and had to take a tetanus vaccine. Probably my first ever. Imagine how nasty my finger cut was in order to get my first vaccine in 20 years.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 18, 2019)

zeroultima6 said:


> Only because almost no one cares about it at this point plus that shovel knight amiibo is going to be rare to find in the future.


Well prices have been falling for gold amiibos, used to be alot more expensive at least for gold mario, mega man on the other hand is still expensive probably because it didnt sell anywhere near the amount of gold mario, will shovel knight follow the same suite? who knows
but if you dont want to pay above msrp now would be the time to get one, for the time being there seems to be plenty of stock to satisfy demand, I'll pick up the triple pack too because people usually don't buy the larger packs due to the price.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 18, 2019)

My brother in law asked me to order a Dallas cowboys hoodie for a friend of his. His 50th birthday is coming up and he's a cowboys fan. Its arriving tomorrow.






Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 18, 2019)

A very *sweet* surprise Box from a very kind Guy....


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 18, 2019)

KSC75 headphones. My old ones broke. Use them for my switch and 3ds as I don't like ones that go in ear.
Two anker USB-A to Micro-B. See if these last longer than normal crappy micro usb cables.

No pictures because I'm being lazy today.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


>




That is what I call a Game Cover.


----------



## plasturion (Dec 19, 2019)

A bottle of craft beer, very sour but that gorgeous cover. I just had to buy it... :]


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 20, 2019)

Shitty Comcrap keeps DOM injecting shit warning me about my "out of date modem", so ordered a new one so they'll stop fucking "informing" me.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

just came from the store with these, good rose wine


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


> just came from the store with these, good rose wine


I refuse to believe booze that comes in a carton can in any way be considered good. It might get you drunk and might be good for cooking but as far as actually good...

You can try to tell me that much like food in a squeezy tube that it is just how it is done around you but I won't believe it.

Anyway did actually get a game the other day. In a charity shop I found a second run (those doing UK think the classic blue "sold out" discs with the orange banded white cover) copy of worms 2 and worms armaggedon on PC. Bonus is somewhere around here I still have my cheat printout from when worms 2 was current. Some call me hoarder, I just know it all comes useful in the end.


----------



## Chary (Dec 21, 2019)

Morgan silver dollar. Early Christmas present!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 21, 2019)

A few games with my girlfriend


----------



## Mythical (Dec 21, 2019)

I bought Remnant from the Ashes, Salt and Fanctuary, Furi with DLC, Invisible Inc. with DLC, Jetset Radio, Dead Cells, Hades. Bloon Tower Defence 5, Bloon Tower Defence 6, Deep Sky Derelict DLCs, Kabounce, Pixelarium, Nioh, and Tomb Raider GOTY
(technically Remnant and Dead Cells were gifts)


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 21, 2019)

Ended up getting the shovel knight triple pack of amiibos too (I wasnt one of those people who preordered this over 2 and a half years ago)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 21, 2019)

Ordered some more rechargeable AA and C batteries, since we have a lot of babby toys and such that need batteries.


----------



## rehevkor (Dec 21, 2019)

FunnyPlaying IPS display for my SP as well as a DS Phat battery to go in it. Next I'm thinking of added a usb charging port.


----------



## relauby (Dec 21, 2019)

I went in big on the PSN Holiday Sale. Bought Uncharted Lost Legacy, Uncharted 4, Persona Endless Night Collection, Catherine Full Body, Spider-Man, Detroit: Become Human, Fist of the North Star, Man of Medan and Life is Strange 2.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 22, 2019)

Also ended up ordering an Atari 2600 cap refresh kit for $10, since the Atari 2600 I bought ages ago was DoA and I haven't bothered fixing it yet. 

Pretty sure it just needs a new voltage regulator (the old one looked blown), but having all new caps just in case will be nice.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2019)

Treated myself to a Gameboy Micro on my city shopping travels and am loving it so far. Got my EZFlash Omega plugged in


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 23, 2019)

More random purchases, a friend of mine offered to sell me an old launch day Xbone that's seemingly overheating (or shutting off after 15 minutes, anyways, so I would assume it's that) for only $40, so I figured why not? I do need one to complete my console collection, since I gave mine away to my little bro. 

So ordered a replacement fan (and heatsink, for good measure) for $15, and I'll pick up the Xbone sometime after Christmas. So a good $65 for an Xboner, which is definitely not bad these days even if I'll never touch it


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 23, 2019)

I am will buy this PC tomorrow.

I don't know why when the time comes to buy things my heart hurts me hehe.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 23, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> I am will buy this PC tomorrow.
> 
> I don't know why when the time comes to buy things my heart hurts me hehe.


The asus aio's are really bad, I would have swapped that out and why a 1600w psu, you could have gotten away with 600w


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 23, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> The asus aio's are really bad, I would have swapped that out and why a 1600w pus, you could have gotten away with 600w


Hehe no hardware is perfect .... Swap it to which model? ...... 1600 for future proofing, what if suddenly new tech needs more power.

I can't buy things like this every month so since I have the money why not? Hehe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://m.quadrastores.com/index.php/home/product_view/4557/STEEL-EAGLE-Gaming-Pc

I am also eyeing this one ... Looks very cool in real life.

I want it for the living room for visitors.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Or buy iPhone 11 pro max 512 GB with some accessories.

Or iPad pro 11 inch with some accessories.

Or these: 

https://www.analogue.co/super-nt/

https://www.analogue.co/mega-sg/

https://www.retrotowers.co.uk/everdrive-64-v3-cartridge-form-shell

https://www.retrotowers.co.uk/everdrive-gb-game-boy

https://www.retrotowers.co.uk/everdrive-gba-x5

https://www.retrotowers.co.uk/sd2snes-cartridge-form

https://shop.terraonion.com/en/products/16-megasd_megacd_segacd_fpga_cartridge.html#

With the main expensive pc.


----------



## Mythical (Dec 23, 2019)

Bought Crazy Taxi, Peggle Deluxe, Flinthook, Disgaea, Griftlands, Hotline Miami, Titan Souls, and the System Shock Pack (1 classic, 1 remastered, and 2 classic).
I also bought an ounce of weed (28.5 grams), my favorite wraps, and some Mikes Hard Lemonade
Edit: Also Payday 2 because it's $0.99 (not that I'll install it at like 50+ gb)


----------



## kimari278 (Dec 24, 2019)

Jumped onto the VR world recently! Oculus rift


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Stealphie (Dec 26, 2019)

A Wii for 25 bucks


----------



## Mythical (Dec 26, 2019)

Bought the Dishonored Collection, Crimsonland, and Dragon Quest XI Echoes of an Elusive Age. 
Also bought some Honey Berry Backwoods ans some corresponding herb


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 26, 2019)

rehevkor said:


> FunnyPlaying IPS display for my SP as well as a DS Phat battery to go in it. Next I'm thinking of added a usb charging port.
> 
> View attachment 190628


nice


----------



## Chary (Dec 26, 2019)

He’s so cute!!!!


----------



## MrCokeacola (Dec 27, 2019)

Boxing Day Haul spent about 240CAD on everything today.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 27, 2019)

this


----------



## relauby (Dec 27, 2019)

MrCokeacola said:


> Boxing Day Haul spent about 240CAD on everything today.
> View attachment 191172



Bro nice copy of Shrek 2. Even before Shrek became a meme I remember liking that game. Then again, I don’t think I’ve played it since I was like 11.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 28, 2019)

Upgraded to a 5700 xt from a r9 390
Got the evoke ver because it was gold (this is the fixed rev), its more a champagne gold though


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Dec 28, 2019)

I've bought two gamepads for my phone. I've been thinking of transferring a large portion of my physical game collection to digital versions and to simply play them on my phone. Having a gamepad seemed like a decent idea.

Thankfully my phone is powerful enough to run up to dreamcast, N64, PS1 and ds. The majority of my collection is retro anyway.

Anyway the two gamepads I bought are the Flydigi Wee 2T and the Bebancool Saitake 7007F.

https://www.amazon.com/Controller-B...&qid=1577564495&sprefix=bebanc,aps,226&sr=8-4








https://www.amazon.com/Flydigi-Cont...pY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU&th=1


----------



## Chary (Dec 30, 2019)

Birthday stuff!!!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 191632
> 
> View attachment 191631
> 
> Birthday stuff!!!!



Nice to see MILKA is also present in the USA.
And it seems you apparently_ like_ M&M´s....


----------



## Chary (Dec 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Nice to see MILKA is also present in the USA.
> And it seems you apparently_ like_ M&M´s....


They aren't, actually! I went to a German import store to get them  white chocolate ones are super hard to find in america! The insane amount of M&Ms is because they were 25 cents each, hahah.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2019)

Chary said:


> .... they were 25 cents each, hahah.



Each SINGLE M&M ????


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 30, 2019)

Chary said:


> They aren't, actually! I went to a German import store to get them  white chocolate ones are super hard to find in america! The insane amount of M&Ms is because they were 25 cents each, hahah.


White chocolate. How disgusting


----------



## Chary (Dec 30, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> White chocolate. How disgusting


You only say that cuz you can eat real chocolate  some of us are allergic


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 30, 2019)

Chary said:


> You only say that cuz you can eat real chocolate  some of us are allergic


I say that because it tastes disgusting 

I agree with all the points in this article lol

https://www.buzzfeed.com/alexalvarez/garbage-garbage-garbage


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 30, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 191632
> 
> View attachment 191631
> 
> Birthday stuff!!!!



What's the plush on the left with the big head?


----------



## Chary (Dec 30, 2019)

Armadillo said:


> What's the plush on the left with the big head?


A kitti! https://bellzi.com/collections/pet-farm-plushies/products/tabbi-the-cat


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2019)

Finally ordered my first own TV ever. I feel like I went a bit overkill, but I'm also really excited to see how it actually is.



Spoiler



55" LG C9P


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 30, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> I say that because it tastes disgusting





alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 191658


Robi robi robin hood confused me for a second apparently its what you guys renamed the tv show When things were rotten.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 30, 2019)

​Just bit the bullet and bought some more storage. Needed it today and it seemed a decent price.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2019)

Two "NEW" used Panasonic DMC-FZ20 Cameras...
...unfortunately the Black comes in very bad Shape and is not useable.......


----------



## Hardline (Dec 31, 2019)

Some Nintendo eShop sale.
Vegas Party
Warplanes: WW2 Dogfight
Bus Fix 2019
Sparklite
MagiCat
Hard West
Urban Trial Playground Deluxe Edition
Hungry Shark® World
Bastion
Jet Kave Adventure


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 1, 2020)

My silver bullet buttons came in today. It was alot harder to install them in a newer gen ps4 controller. I have some gun metal bullet buttons and gun metal analogs on my 1st gen dualshock 4 and it was extremely easy to swap the stock buttons


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 1, 2020)

@dragonblood9999 rotate your pic


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 1, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> @dragonblood9999 rotate your pic


For some reason Tapatalk keeps doing that, I dont know why.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 1, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> For some reason Tapatalk keeps doing that, I dont know why.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


No it don't I exclusively post pics via tapatalk never a problem


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 1, 2020)

Displayport to DVI adapter for my older monitor, while it does have HDMI it cannot go to sleep while on the HDMI source, so this will change it back to dvi and allow the screen to go to sleep.
Also wanted to test if I could get audio to my main tv screen with it like on my old gpu (gpu->dvi port->dvi to hdmi cable->hdmi port->tv) and unfortunately no (might need an active adapter but not paying that price), just going to run straight HDMI and get a dp to mini dp cable for my vive instead.


----------



## ygenius123 (Jan 1, 2020)

I have just bought these things:

Dell wireless mouse and keyboard
A4Tech wireless headphones
PureVPN 5 Year plan by 88%! New Year VPN deal for just $79
16750mAh 2-Port Power Bank – RAVPower
Kingston Digital 1TB DataTraveler Ultimate GT


----------



## Stwert (Jan 1, 2020)

LCD controller and a USB encoder - I’m finally going to start converting my Arcade1UP Street Fighter 2 cabinet into a multi-system (though mainly MAME) cabinet


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jan 2, 2020)

Recently bought a new watch for myself. 

Casio Waveceptor Radio Controlled and Tough Solar. Pretty much everything I need.


----------



## loler55 (Jan 3, 2020)

get a second nintendo switch with 2 black joycons charger doc etc and in ovp for 50 euros

seller says it starts but only charge to 1 percent... i ordered a new battery and screwdriver


----------



## Hardline (Jan 4, 2020)

got today of one of my sons


----------



## Ventus007 (Jan 4, 2020)

Got today Dark Souls 3 on Steam. Can't wait to spend 200h or more like in the first one!!


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 4, 2020)

15ft mini displayport to displayport cable for my vive, not bad for $6


----------



## RichardGristle (Jan 5, 2020)

got a new switch for xmas


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 6, 2020)

Just received my latest Doctor Who Audio drama from ebay. I seriously wish the writers of the tv show would bring back the Paternoster Gang as they were awesome lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 6, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 192531 Just received my latest Doctor Who Audio drama from ebay. I seriously wish the writers of the tv show would bring back the Paternoster Gang as they were awesome lol. View attachment 192529


Have a nice and exciting "Listening"


----------



## mariopepper (Jan 8, 2020)

PS4. But I've bought it for only one reason - to play fifa20


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2020)

Just got a RGH 360 for free.

System is a bit beaten up (case is cracked and filthy) but works fine.
Going to swap shells and gift it to @AtsuNii


----------



## NinjaTurtle (Jan 9, 2020)

I bought a new VGA & a motherboard for my computer!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 10, 2020)

*Finally* for "modern" Windows and in German - _*BLADE RUNNER*_ from GOG:


----------



## Hardline (Jan 12, 2020)

Nintendo e-shop.
on sale... 
Riptide GP: Renegade


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2020)

Delivered a Moment ago with the Austrian Post:


----------



## Davey159 (Jan 13, 2020)

I got a 3ds xl... The old version

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Davey159 said:


> I got a 3ds xl... The old version


I love that 3ds more than any switch... No offence


----------



## Stwert (Jan 14, 2020)

After months of worry, speculation, horrible, painful, intrusive procedures and all manner of other tests - today I finally got the all clear from cancer. Easily one of the best things I’ve ever got.

Yeah, I know, but I’m happy, so I’m sharing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)

Stwert said:


> After months of worry, speculation, horrible, painful, intrusive procedures and all manner of other tests - today I finally got the all clear from cancer. Easily one of the best things I’ve ever got.
> 
> Yeah, I know, but I’m happy, so I’m sharing



Very,very nice "Present".I am very happy for you.




Now I am feeling a little wrinkled with the

Battery Holder for the Dreamcast.Now I am waiting for the recharchable Batteries.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Very,very nice "Present".I am very happy for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve often wondered if we could use a rechargeable in the Dreamcast, obviously with a bit of modding, but it would save changing the batteries out.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jan 15, 2020)

Got a new Casio F-91W watch and NATO straps.


 From right to left.
First watch my original Casio F-91W. Got it for super cheap from Hong Kong. Most likely a fake even thought it passes both button tests (displays Casio when you press the 12/25 hour button for a few seconds). Reason is the colours on the face are a bit off and the back of the watch says "Made in Japan" F-91Ws have not been made in Japan for a long while and are now made in Thailand. Also I think it's a fake as it loses minutes quite fast and just started resetting itself whenever you give it a big tap on the back. The light button is also squashed in which is annoying.

Second watch a Casio F-94W also got from Hong Kong for even cheaper than the 91W. Passes all the tests the fake 91W does but also says Made in Japan. Keeps track of time well enough and the buttons on it still work after 6 months so good I guess, although I wore it a lot less than the 91-W. Was VERY hard getting on the NATO strap my thumb nail shows the struggle of that.

Third watch is the real Casio F-91W  I got in the mail today from Japan was still pretty cheap too at 13USD (compared to the fake at 8USD). Was much easier to get on the NATO strap and says made in Thailand which is correct.


----------



## Hardline (Jan 16, 2020)

Will test Atmosphere on one of my Switches.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 16, 2020)

Finally got around to fixing my NES


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 16, 2020)

A modded gameboy with lit screen and prosound output from @DigitalDeviant 

Great deal, as you can see, I was a little carried over and took all my Gameboy stuff on the table to play a bit hahaha


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 16, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> A modded gameboy with lit screen and prosound output from @DigitalDeviant
> 
> Great deal, as you can see, I was a little carried over and took all my Gameboy stuff on the table to play a bit hahaha


Very,very gnice Buy,my Lady.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 16, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> A modded gameboy with lit screen and prosound output from @DigitalDeviant
> 
> Great deal, as you can see, I was a little carried over and took all my Gameboy stuff on the table to play a bit hahaha


I usually pro sound mod all my dmg game boys, but I do an internal mod. So that means I use the built in headphone jack instead of drilling a new hole. I like to keep my gameboys looking as original as possible

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 16, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I usually pro sound mod all my dmg game boys, but I do an internal mod. So that means I use the built in headphone jack instead of drilling a new hole. I like to keep my gameboys looking as original as possible
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


It's probably better, however having 2 outputs means I have the original hissy and graty sound too, hahaha


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 16, 2020)

Just bought a copy Zeus 64 assembler off of ebay. Once it arrives I can get started on a little project I have been planning for the Commodore 64 for a while.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 16, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> A modded gameboy with lit screen and prosound output from @DigitalDeviant
> 
> Great deal, as you can see, I was a little carried over and took all my Gameboy stuff on the table to play a bit hahaha


Nice buy, I really wanted to grab this (and his Neo Geo Pocket Color ) but alas, no disposable cash


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 16, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Nice buy, I really wanted to grab this (and his Neo Geo Pocket Color ) but alas, no disposable cash


You should see the Neo Geo Pocket Color Flash card I may or may not sell!!!! haha


----------



## Flame (Jan 17, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> A modded gameboy with lit screen and prosound output from @DigitalDeviant
> 
> Great deal, as you can see, I was a little carried over and took all my Gameboy stuff on the table to play a bit hahaha



saw that on twitter. thinking "Vins has a backlit Gameboy?"

so it seems Vins has a backlit Gameboy

if i wasn't buying analogue pocket when its released. i would have brought that when i first saw it. 




Stwert said:


> After months of worry, speculation, horrible, painful, intrusive procedures and all manner of other tests - today I finally got the all clear from cancer. Easily one of the best things I’ve ever got.
> 
> Yeah, I know, but I’m happy, so I’m sharing



didnt see this post before. so happy for you.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jan 17, 2020)

Got a Skeleton Black Xbox for only 50 CAD today what a crazy deal!



Also got the controller too!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 17, 2020)

Welp, bit the bullet and decided to order an EverDrive 64 v2.5 after receiving some extra cash from work.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 18, 2020)

To those in the USA hav you these in yr country  I bought one and I think trump is a cool guy


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 18, 2020)

Aaaaaand Honour and Duty is garbage.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 19, 2020)

Hoo boy, kinda went overboard  

Refurbished PS Vita from Gamestop - $120
SD2Vita + 64 GB micro SD - $25
Few games from PSN, probably around $50 for PS One Classics

Modded Henkaku 3.60 and Enso for permanent CFW  

- FF VII, FF IX, Wild Arms 2, Breath of Fire 3 and 4

Yeah, I went crazy, but I got everything running perfectly on this handheld :3


----------



## Hardline (Jan 19, 2020)

This.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 19, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> To those in the USA hav you these in yr country  I bought one and I think trump is a cool guy


Hey check out my post on page 568 lol


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Got myself a new toilet brush today
> 
> View attachment 189745


Shit didn't see tht Amanda nice one hav you used it yet


----------



## danwellby (Jan 19, 2020)

A Toshiba 3.5" external floppy drive model pa2669u for my toshiba 3010ct laptop, needed something to boot off as the drive had failed in it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2020)

A few Minutes ago with the Austrian Post (they have really good started this Year..).


----------



## zxr750j (Jan 20, 2020)

Got me a 2ds for €20...


----------



## Emyth1 (Jan 20, 2020)

I bought a new travel backpack
https://howsociable.com/blog/typing-the-shrug-emoji/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2020)

My lovely daughter decided to yank my Switch charger around and ended up bending the USB-C connector on it, so had to order a new one. 

Also ordered Valentine's day gifts for my wife and my daughter, ordered my wife some roses and chocolates, and got my daughter a Llama plushy (cuz she loves Llama Llama) with a box of sweets my wife and I will steal


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 21, 2020)

Just bought this book.


----------



## Pk11 (Jan 22, 2020)

I just got a DSTT, I've finally got a DS flashcard and not just DSi CFW!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Pk11 said:


> View attachment 193955
> I just got a DSTT, I've finally got a DS flashcard and not just DSi CFW!


Sad


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2020)

Pk11 said:


> View attachment 193955
> I just got a DSTT, I've finally got a DS flashcard and not just DSi CFW!





Shadow#1 said:


> Sad



If you have to spoil her joy, explain at least why it is "sad" ...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> If you have to spoil her joy, explain at least why it is "sad" ...


The same thing I always say


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> The same thing I always say


Maybe she do not know you and your Flashcard knowledge.


----------



## zxr750j (Jan 22, 2020)

Pk11 said:


> View attachment 193955
> I just got a DSTT, I've finally got a DS flashcard and not just DSi CFW!


Happy!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2020)

I tried this mouse at college for the first time yesterday, and just had to get one for myself.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2020)

A new Case for the Wii U SSD:



10 Pieces of *128 MB* USB Sticks for the XBox Softmod and PlayStation 2


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jan 22, 2020)

Does dirt count?


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 22, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> Does dirt count?


Yes if show us the receipt


----------



## danwellby (Jan 22, 2020)

Also some replacement caps for a old board, (not the laptop)



Spoiler: image


----------



## Hardline (Jan 23, 2020)

For my Zelda collection..Hylian Shield Mug I got cheap due to cardboard damage


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 23, 2020)

AlanJohn said:


> Got this cheap led strip from AliExpress for like 2$. Improved my setup DRASTICALLY. My room now looks BADASS in the dark!
> 
> View attachment 188920


Crucial update: I have added EVEN MORE LED strips to my setup! And there's more to come!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2020)

AlanJohn said:


> Crucial update: I have added EVEN MORE LED strips to my setup! And there's more to come!
> View attachment 194118
> View attachment 194119



Really Awesome !! 

Red one looks "like in Hell".....


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 23, 2020)

"NINTENDO WII MARIO MOTION PLUS REMOTE. PLEASE NOTE: ITEM IS NOT WORKING WITH NO POWER OR LIGHTS COMING ON. BATTERY COMPARTMENTS ARE CLEAN ALONG WITH REST OF CONTROLLER. THIS IS FOR PARTS OR REPAIR ONLY. INCLUDES REMOTE, STRAP AND BATTERY COVER. ALL IN TACT BUT NOT WORKING. NO POWER OR LIGHT. THIS IS AS IS WITH NO RETURNS, SO PLEASE PURCHASE ACCORDINGLY. SHIPPING IS USPS WITH TRACKING."

LOL love it when sellers don't test hardware.

Paid $11.91


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 24, 2020)

After about 2 years of not sleeping well, I got diagnosed sleep apnea this week. So I picked cpap machine today.
Altogether the cpap machine cost $860 with the government covering $645 and if my benefits covers the rest I pay nothing, if not i have to pay $500 in 2 weeks. That's $215 for the machine and another $285 for the mask, and that's the cheapest mask they had.






Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 24, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> After about 2 years of not sleeping well, I got diagnosed sleep apnea this week. So I picked cpap machine today.
> Altogether the cpap machine cost $860 with the government covering $645 and if my benefits covers the rest I pay nothing, if not i have to pay $500 in 2 weeks. That's $215 for the machine and another $285 for the mask, and that's the cheapest mask they had.
> 
> 
> ...


That's good your health will get better


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 24, 2020)

Just bought all four seasons of Torchwood.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)

A "bigger" SSD for the Wii U.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> A "bigger" SSD for the Wii U.
> 
> View attachment 194221 View attachment 194222


That upside down assassins creed logo though


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)

Joe88 said:


> That upside down assassins creed logo though


You are right,I should play more of that Games to have your "Point of View".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2020)

Today from my _*grumpy old Friend*_ and _*Schrotti*_:

   

Status: Works

Thank you.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 25, 2020)

a few weeks back i bought a Dell Optiplex 3220 mini tower much more upgradable than my inspiron 3650 the PSU is a regular ATX so upgrading the PSU won't be a pain unlike my 3650 which has dell's shitty new propriatary design (that long brick design) I plan to upgrade it over the next several months


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2020)

I was at Walmart earlier so I thought why not.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 26, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> That's good your health will get better


Well apparently every one in my house is saying they don't hear me sleeping anymore, get worried and check up on me to see if I'm alive, so I guess it's working. Also in the 2 days that I've been using it I've noticed that I don't randomly fall asleep when I'm playing a game anymore and I don't get sleepy/fall asleep at 8 more or less when I'm watching TV. So it seems to be working.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 26, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Well apparently every one in my house is saying they don't hear me sleeping anymore, get worried and check up on me to see if I'm alive, so I guess it's working. Also in the 2 days that I've been using it I've noticed that I don't randomly fall asleep when I'm playing a game anymore and I don't get sleepy/fall asleep at 8 more or less when I'm watching TV. So it seems to be working.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Nice to hear


----------



## emigre (Jan 26, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> My lovely daughter decided to yank my Switch charger around and ended up bending the USB-C connector on it, so had to order a new one.



Imo you should have disowned her for that.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Not bad for $30 with free $20 12 month sub


----------



## Stwert (Jan 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> A modded gameboy with lit screen and prosound output from @DigitalDeviant
> 
> Great deal, as you can see, I was a little carried over and took all my Gameboy stuff on the table to play a bit hahaha



Nice purchase. I’m thinking of getting, or modding myself if I can be arsed, an LCD replacement for one of my Game Boy Pockets, to add to the Bivert DMG-01 and Game Boy Light I have. The new IPS LCD replacements look really nice on the GBP.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Flame said:


> didnt see this post before. so happy for you.



Cheers. Normally I don’t blab on about health, unless I’m moaning about my twatting nerve damage or being doped out of my skull because of said nerve damage  which is why I didn’t mention the C word until it was over. F’kin horrible experience, which is why I posted, I just had to share my happiness that it was all over.

I loved the world and everyone in it that day........ Of course, I’m back to being a grumpy cunt now 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shadow#1 said:


>




Yup, I couldn’t resist getting that either 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



danwellby said:


> View attachment 193762
> A Toshiba 3.5" external floppy drive model pa2669u for my toshiba 3010ct laptop, needed something to boot off as the drive had failed in it




Been toying with the idea of getting a floppy (can the jokes ) to do backups of my Amiga/Atari and so on Disks for a while. But the price of blank floppies these days is bloody crazy. Wish I’d stocked up years ago.


----------



## Natcyka-in-other-forums (Jan 27, 2020)

a used dsi for approximately 25 us dollars
quite a deal


----------



## Mythical (Jan 27, 2020)

I just bought college! (again :/) (there goes $2000+ expenses)(keep in mind I'm independent)
Also snagged Code Vein, Devil Daggers, Fieldrunners , Fieldrunners 2, Bloody Spell, Crimsonland, Unholy Heights, and Tower of Guns.


----------



## pop13_13 (Jan 27, 2020)

I got an used Tobii Eyex eye tracker for 50€, some Steam games and sold a PS3.

 Have mixed feelings with the Eyex, in some games it works OK, but in others it's just annoying. Definitly not worth the original 130€ price.

I haven't played those games yet, as I bought them this morning.


----------



## Chary (Jan 27, 2020)

So this ebay seller had a Lunar New Year sale of buy one get one free...












Time to up my plushie game


----------



## Mythical (Jan 27, 2020)

I also recently picked up my japanese textbooks
Genki I Textbook and the corresponding Genki I workbook
(I'm probably gonna snag some practice character sheets as well as the oxford Japanese dictionary)
I sadly did not buy these because my school doesn't have their shit together and made me pay for a second semestar
(I will eventually, but until then printer paper it is)
Currently LEarning Katakana and Hiragana
after that I'll be moving onto Kanji


----------



## Dinoduck (Jan 28, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> After about 2 years of not sleeping well, I got diagnosed sleep apnea this week. So I picked cpap machine today.
> Altogether the cpap machine cost $860 with the government covering $645 and if my benefits covers the rest I pay nothing, if not i have to pay $500 in 2 weeks. That's $215 for the machine and another $285 for the mask, and that's the cheapest mask they had.
> 
> 
> ...



Get well. My mom is having the same issues with sleep apnea for years. As far as I know, it supposed to be used with a special pillow like one of these, am I right? At least, that's what people say on forums https://myapnea.org/forum/cpap-pillow.
By the way, a nice collection of handheld consoles you have. Recently I got myself a Gameboy color, now I have three of them.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 28, 2020)

She moved back.


----------



## Chary (Jan 29, 2020)

Haggled on it having a hinge defect--got it for half off. Not bad!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 29, 2020)

Dinoduck said:


> Get well. My mom is having the same issues with sleep apnea for years. As far as I know, it supposed to be used with a special pillow like one of these, am I right? At least, that's what people say on forums https://myapnea.org/forum/cpap-pillow.
> By the way, a nice collection of handheld consoles you have. Recently I got myself a Gameboy color, now I have three of them.


Not sure about the pillow. So far my doctor hasn't recommended it to me. They are waiting until I get about 4 months of data before we do any else.

Also for the handhelds I'm pretty sure that I have next to my cpap machine 2 3ds, 2 3ds xl, 1 n3ds xl(majoras mask) 1nds(pokemon red/blue version) a dsi, a dsi LL and a original gameboy all modded.
I still have 3 unmodded original gameboys, 2 gameboy pockets, 3 or 4 gameboy colors( one of which I did a front light mod and a rechargeable battery mod to it), a gamegear, a gba sp 001, 2 gba, a 2000 psp, a 3000 psp, a psp go and a ps vita.

I can't remember if I have any more handhelds. Usually if I find them cheap I buy them. I know that I've bought alot of gbc from japan "broken" but nothing was wrong with them or they need a good cleaning. So I used to just give them to my friends and family whenever they were looking for one.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 30, 2020)

Some more dollar tree bd's and one dvd, nothing too great since they were low on selection but saw donkey kong animated series dvd, wasnt even aware there was a series and looking it up seemed it was a uk thing.


----------



## Hardline (Jan 30, 2020)

Got these today, for my Switch collection


----------



## Kanakops (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 31, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


>



Shitty chinese Clone.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 31, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Shitty chinese Clone.


Wrong


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jan 31, 2020)

EverDrives are shitty Chinese clones.

Don't @ me.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 31, 2020)

@MrCokeacola nah


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 31, 2020)

Found in the "residual waste"  
(without Charger and Pen)


----------



## Flame (Jan 31, 2020)

Tell me, princess, now when did
You last let your wallet decide?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 31, 2020)

Flame said:


> Tell me, princess, now when did
> You last let your wallet decide?
> 
> 
> View attachment 194916


Literally the only legit Genesis game I own for my own Genesis


----------



## Flame (Jan 31, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Literally the only legit Genesis game I own for my own Genesis



I had quite a few games in the past on my megadrive. but i threw it away many years ago. its maybe the game which has stuck with me the most. even tho i had a few games in the past on the megadrive. went to cex today saw it i thought:-

damn you universe.


----------



## leerpsp (Jan 31, 2020)

I found me a hackable switch with red and blue joycon's with charger for $200! now the red joycon has a crack in the case and does not have a kick stand but the way I see it it gives me a reason to buy a new back cover and joycon case's!
Iv also uploaded a photo of the actual switch I just got.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2020)

a new bed, a heinekein can and some 7up, as for videogame things a 144 hz monitor, a gba sp (ags 101), pokemon emerald (repro), and the new csgo operation pass


----------



## ignare (Feb 2, 2020)

A hostgator website that is already pissing me the fck off

I swear it never gave me my cpanel password and when I requested a password reset and entered the email (to 2 different ones) for a password reset, it hasn't arrived after almost 30 minutes... Still waiitng, and very impatient about it at the moment.
Also got an issue with the mediawiki that I installed onto it, which is the whole reason I've made this site so far.

But hey. i finally broke out and got a site. Feels smexy


----------



## Pk11 (Feb 2, 2020)

I just got a Fuchsia GBA at a thrift store, I love the foggy translucent GBA's and GBC's


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 3, 2020)

and now a friend's willing to sell a custom rig to me for $80 might get it next month after he replaces the power switch (HP z400)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 3, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Do you want to build a House with your EZ Flash´s ?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Do you want to build a House with your EZ Flash´s ?


Yes, yes I do


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 3, 2020)

I bought Horizon Chase Turbo.
Yeah, that's it really.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 4, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> EverDrives are shitty Chinese clones.
> 
> Don't @ me.


@MrCokeacola


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> @MrCokeacola


*humming Alice Coopers House of Fire Refrain*  "

.....building a House on Flashcards,Baby,building it with our Love...."


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 4, 2020)

Got a super rare Silver jewel blue Xbox controller.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Feb 4, 2020)

I bought two games from amazon from the same seller, Pokemon platinum and Pokemon heart gold. They costed me $607 usd. The seller rate is 100%.

they will arrive next week I can't wait to play them or should I? Hehe


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Feb 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Ouch


The tax was very big too hehe so it went up to $675 usd hehe


----------



## Issac (Feb 5, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> The tax was very big too hehe so it went up to $675 usd hehe


:o I had no idea those games were THAT expensive. I would've spent that money on something else tbh  But we have different tastes, haha!


----------



## Chary (Feb 5, 2020)

Money, who needs money. I have GAMES.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 5, 2020)

Chary said:


> Money, who needs money. I have GAMES.



Don't you already have two switches?


----------



## Chary (Feb 5, 2020)

Armadillo said:


> Don't you already have two switches?


S-Shhhh...

One's a yarr, the other is legit for review codes. The new one is for my dad, or at least, that's the excuse I'm using


----------



## Mythical (Feb 5, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> The tax was very big too hehe so it went up to $675 usd hehe


Are these sealed copies? Because if not you got ripped off hardcore


----------



## Hardline (Feb 5, 2020)

Finally I find a link's awakening bag for the switch .. and Yoshi like it


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 5, 2020)

New monitor. XV253QP.

Wanted to retire my old 144hz tn for a while now. 

Was just waiting first to not be locked to one brand with variable refresh, so half way there once Nvidia starting supporting freesync displays and then ips 1080/144. Took long enough, but finally got there.


----------



## Hardline (Feb 5, 2020)

Armadillo said:


> New monitor. XV253QP.
> 
> Wanted to retire my old 144hz tn for a while now.
> 
> Was just waiting first to not be locked to one brand with variable refresh, so half way there once Nvidia starting supporting freesync displays and then ips 1080/144. Took long enough, but finally got there.


are you a pc player Armadillo? this rocking...https://www.inet.se/produkt/2214568...XtuHe7h9kh7aNyYicB5RS5pqN1EiJkZwaArMhEALw_wcB


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 5, 2020)

Hardline said:


> are you a pc player Armadillo? this rocking...https://www.inet.se/produkt/2214568...XtuHe7h9kh7aNyYicB5RS5pqN1EiJkZwaArMhEALw_wcB



Yeah pc. Pc is in a cramped space. 24/25 is really the biggest monitor I can deal with for now. Anything bigger would dominate my desk and not much depth either, so can't even have bigger monitor and push it further back .


----------



## Hardline (Feb 5, 2020)

Armadillo said:


> Yeah pc. Pc is in a cramped space. 24/25 is really the biggest monitor I can deal with for now. Anything bigger would dominate my desk and not much depth either, so can't even have bigger monitor and push it further back .


I think someday or tomorrow you will have it, pc is 3-4 stepp in the future an konsol play..i like your new monitor and acer god thing nothing crap like samsung or hp.. happy gaming


----------



## Zense (Feb 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Found in the "residual waste"
> (without Charger and Pen)
> 
> View attachment 194892 View attachment 194893 View attachment 194894


That poor little thing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2020)

Zense said:


> That poor little thing


Everything is ok,it works.


----------



## Zense (Feb 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Everything is ok,it works.
> 
> View attachment 195431 View attachment 195432


Lucky guy! I wonder what game they played that made them just throw it... Maybe Moorhuhn... Was there any game inside?

Lower screen is an easy and cheap replacement


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2020)

Zense said:


> Lucky guy! I wonder what game they played that made them just throw it... Maybe Moorhuhn... Was there any game inside?
> 
> Lower screen is an easy and cheap replacement





I guess more like that


(Driving License Trainer)
and probably failed.

An his other Brother has the Same "Disease" - no working Touchpad.


----------



## dekuleon (Feb 6, 2020)

A carrrr! 
(My second car)


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 6, 2020)

Green Octane. Same design as the red, just green.








Think that is enough Octanes. Need Hot wheels/Psyonix to make other cars.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## ladypoodle (Feb 7, 2020)

Mail came in this morning and sibling bought this used on Yahoo Auction Japan.






All were working well, both controllers and console and saw some save states on certain games so I'm not gonna remove them in respect of the seller's progress (esp. LttP). Now to hack it and add/remove some SNES games...


----------



## boomario (Feb 7, 2020)

Got a new LG 4K TV (UM7500), really nice picture, especially coming from a old HD Plasma TV with that horrible overscan and only had 1 HDMI


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2020)

A PS2 controller like this, but the blue version.







Although, I noticed earlier that the one I bought the batteries are missing and it apparently has scuff marks despite saying "New". I've contacted the seller so he better not dispatch without telling me what's up or it's going back when I receive it.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Shitty chinese Clone.


Impossible.
alexander1970 said a bad word
*reality is disrupting*


----------



## Mythical (Feb 7, 2020)

Nier Automate, Vertical Drop Heroes HD, Gigachess (hella fun if you like chess), Reverse Crawl, and I bought a friend a copy of Code Vein whicvh doesn't really count but I shelled a lot of money so I'm counting it


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

A PSP-3000 and one of these adapters to use 2 SD-Cards in the PSP Memory stick slot.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> A PSP-3000 and one of these adapters to use 2 SD-Cards in the PSP Memory stick slot.



Good Luck with them.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 7, 2020)

Got paid from work and for the 2nd pay in a row since I've been back after being off sick they've fucked up my pay. I've worked 9 days and only got paid for 5. So I'm off to work tomorrow to get it fixed

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Good Luck with them.


i ordered it, still waiting it to arrive


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 7, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> A PSP-3000 and one of these adapters to use 2 SD-Cards in the PSP Memory stick slot.



I did a similar thing for my Vita, smart move going with the adapter. Sony was stupid for making the memory cards proprietary crap.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I did a similar thing for my Vita, smart move going with the adapter. Sony was stupid for making the memory cards proprietary crap.


Yeah, the propietary cards ain't worth it, even if the person who bought it doesn't plan on modding their vita/psp


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 7, 2020)

They was another sale on psn so I bought My Time At Portia and Doom 3.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pop13_13 (Feb 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 195513 View attachment 195514 View attachment 195515


I see Splinter Cell, I upvote...


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 7, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Yeah, the propietary cards ain't worth it, even if the person who bought it doesn't plan on modding their vita/psp



Yeah, they're also quite prone to fail as well


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Feb 8, 2020)

Just bought a matched pair of Oktava MK-220s, accidentally broke one though (was removing the crappy switches). Gonna see if I can't salvage the capsule.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 8, 2020)

I got in the mail today from Best Buy the super hard to find back button attachment for the DS4. I don't even own a PS4 but wanted this very bad to use on my PSTV. Already like it for playing PSP games the paddles make it easier to do d-pad presses in games where they use the d-pad to reload.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 9, 2020)

1. A pair of Logitech Z623 2.1 speakers for game systems in the TV room (which sound absolutely amazing thanks to the 400 W subwoofer) 
2. Grandia HD collection for Switch, which I got somewhat discounted thanks to some coins I saved up on the eShop


----------



## Theroid (Feb 10, 2020)

a broken nintendo switch. lets see if im able to fix it


----------



## Issac (Feb 10, 2020)

I got this, this past Thursday. Album of the year, no doubt about it.


Spoiler: Big image is big


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 196000


I want an official one


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 11, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> I want an official one



Does it work for the Wii U ?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Does it work for the Wii U ?


All those 4 port smash adapters work on Wii U and Switch.


----------



## duwen (Feb 11, 2020)

My copy of this arrived yesterday...





...and at the weekend I went to a retro video game market and picked up japanese carts of Parodius DA, Contra, and Serpent for Gameboy, CIB Road Rash 2 for EU Megadrive, and Japanese disk of Mars Matrix for Dreamcast.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 11, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> All those 4 port smash adapters work on Wii U and Switch.


Thank you.

The official Nintendo for the Super Smash Bros Game also ?


*EDIT:*
Excuse me,I was a little "distracted".....
Of course it works.....


----------



## Minox (Feb 11, 2020)

Let's see if I can pass N1 as well


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 11, 2020)

https://store.steampowered.com/sub/108311/ < Bought this. Sherlock Holmes games on sale for really cheap, been meaning to pick up Jack the Ripper and Testament for ages to "officially" own them, and this package of some of the other games is a pretty great deal so I nabbed it.


----------



## Issac (Feb 11, 2020)

Minox said:


> Let's see if I can pass N1 as well


Good luck!  
Have you used that series of books in the past, for N2?


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2020)

I got a "fitness tracker" thing, but mainly to use as a watch. 

Mi Band 4.


----------



## Minox (Feb 12, 2020)

Issac said:


> Good luck!
> Have you used that series of books in the past, for N2?


Thanks!

I did yes - it's not perfect in the way you're taught new things, but it's a good preparation for the test itself since a lot of the exercises are similar to how they would look on the actual test.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Feb 12, 2020)

Just picked up a used PS3 slim and aftermarket wired controller, because I _need_ to play JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: All Star Battle. Like, need-need. And emulating it ain't workin' for me. So here we are, knee-deep in HEN.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Feb 12, 2020)

I got them new last

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I got them last sunday from amazon. Costed $673 USD.

they are %100 real :-) I finally completed my weird collection hehe.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2020)

A few Seconds ago:


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> A few Seconds ago:
> 
> View attachment 196091


Too bad they took the severs down for that game. You only get like 1/4 of the songs now on disc.... Dongle works on the PS3 as well tho.


----------



## Hardline (Feb 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> A few Seconds ago:
> 
> View attachment 196091


Rock on


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Too bad they took the severs down for that game. You only get like 1/4 of the songs now on disc.... Dongle works on the PS3 as well tho.


Thank you for the Tip,unfortunately the Dongle is not there....
(private used Purchase,I hope the Seller answers....)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Issac (Feb 12, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> I got them new last
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


They weren't sealed in those graded boxes? And cost that much?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Feb 12, 2020)

Issac said:


> They weren't sealed in those graded boxes? And cost that much?


They were sealed, I opened them of course.


----------



## Issac (Feb 12, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> They were sealed, I opened them of course.


Yeah, sealed I get, but like.. not with this clear box thing, and graded, right?


----------



## duwen (Feb 12, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> They were sealed, I opened them of course.


Hey, I've got MiB copies of Pokémon Blue, Silver, Sapphire, Leaf Green... your's for a mere $25,000 - a bargain, which it sounds like you can afford.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Feb 12, 2020)

Not only that, $673 USD to the same person that is way I bought them.


----------



## duwen (Feb 12, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Not only that, $673 USD to the same person that is way I bought them.


You do realise that's at least 50% more than 'pricecharting' has as the 'new' price for the pokéwalker version of Heartgold and almost 5x the price a 'new' Platinum should be.
A little patience could've saved you about $300.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Feb 12, 2020)

duwen said:


> You do realise that's at least 50% more than 'pricecharting' has as the 'new' price for the pokéwalker version of Heartgold and almost 5x the price a 'new' Platinum should be.
> A little patience could've saved you about $300.


I didn’t pay him immediately no, I told him to send me few pics and I asked him questions. He answered them all and send pics. Other sellers dont send pics and say if you didn’t like them return them hehe no pic.

gaming grounds is the best one and have both games.

The money I spent was a extra/gift, I am not rich at all .... to me they worth it.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 12, 2020)

A dental crown... Which cost me 600€ :'(

Also got a Switch Pro Controller and Fire Emblem Three House.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 12, 2020)

Welp, got a decent refund this year thanks to babby and marriage, so gonna use some of the extra cash to replace my HP x360 laptop I've had for about 2 years now. The screen has a crack in it so no more touchscreen and it's not the fastest thing in the world, so this time I'm opting for something with a bit more dedicated power...

A used 2017 Razer Blade 14, for $700. Has an i7 7700hq, 16GB of RAM, 256GB NVMe, and a GTX 1060, which will be miles better than the Ryzen 5 2500u and it's Vega 8 APU in the HP. I could've gotten something a bit better for just a little bit more, but I'm not planning on using this for hardcore gaming or anything especially (that's my desktop ), I just wanted something with a decent amount of performance behind it in case I wanted to do some gaming while watching the babby, that's also fairly light and compact so I'm not lugging heavy stuff everywhere.


EDIT: Also ordered some more thermal paste, so I can repaste the CPU and GPU when it shows up


----------



## eyeliner (Feb 12, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Not only that, $673 USD to the same person that is way I bought them.


You paid 673$ for two Pokémon games?
Really?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Feb 12, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> You paid 673$ for two Pokémon games?
> Really?


The tax added $73 ....... yes.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2020)

I have ordered an Wii U USB Receiver for the Guitar Hero Live Game.

 

https://www.amazon.de/Original-Guit...s=wii+u+usb+guitar+hero&qid=1581533006&sr=8-4


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## pop13_13 (Feb 12, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> I got in the mail today from Best Buy the super hard to find back button attachment for the DS4. I don't even own a PS4 but wanted this very bad to use on my PSTV. Already like it for playing PSP games the paddles make it easier to do d-pad presses in games where they use the d-pad to reload.
> View attachment 195688


I will probably stock up on those, I have a feeling that it will become the next PS3 memory card adapter...


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I have ordered an Wii U USB Receiver for the Guitar Hero Live Game.
> 
> View attachment 196121
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Original-Guitar-Wireless-Receiver-Adapter/dp/B073G8SLW4/ref=sr_1_4?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=wii+u+usb+guitar+hero&qid=1581533006&sr=8-4


Wow they are so cheap I might pick up a Xbox dongle if they are not too much to try it on 360/One and like I said that dongle you bought will also work on PS3 and vice-versa if you got a PS3 dongle.



pop13_13 said:


> I will probably stock up on those, I have a feeling that it will become the next PS3 memory card adapter...


Seems like it, things are still very hard to find. Plus once PS5 comes out it's gonna be tough to even find new DS4s.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 13, 2020)

By buying this @Displate art you are supporting the developer of #KingdomComeDeliverance. Thank you!https://t.co/iLWMCcolWx pic.twitter.com/DbrKc3mTy6— Warhorse Studios (@WarhorseStudios) February 13, 2020


God dammit Warhorse, guess I'm throwing money at a fucking CODEX NFO DISPLATE WHY


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 13, 2020)

Shop finally had these back in stock!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 13, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Shop finally had these back in stock!
> 
> View attachment 196220


@BORTZ


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 16, 2020)

Finally got an Action Replay disc for launching GBI so I no longer have to mess around with Agent Under Fire hacks. So nice now just turn on the Gamecube and it boots right to the Gameboy player! Another nice thing is that the Action replay disc does not keep spinning in the drive like the Agent Under Fire disc used to.


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 16, 2020)

Few old PC games, Madden 07 as filler for PS2 collection.

And what i consider as my personal holy grail right now, Ballistic for the NUON DVD Player, its the first time i ever see a NUON game in the wild and i had to pick it up despite not having a NUON player


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2020)

I purchased a Super Famicom with two controllers for £30 ($39) and before purchasing I told the seller to kindly send me the console in better condition and same for the controllers. Hopefully he did that, but the console is probably yellowed no matter what. The controllers alone are like worth £10 each, so it's a good deal.

There's still 4 more for sale.

The pic of the eBay product (a sample of what one could receive)...






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mohammed2935 said:


> Not only that, $673 USD to the same person that is way I bought them.


Are these made of gold?


----------



## zeroultima6 (Feb 18, 2020)

Finally got Spiderman for the ps4 as well as DMC 5 and Dead Cells, i know it has permadeath is it so i'm up for a challenge


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 18, 2020)

Time to treat my GBC..







I have to admit, it took me a good 5 minutes to pluck up the courage to open the package as it arrived in just 4 days from China.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> I have to admit, it took me a good 5 minutes to pluck up the courage to open the package as it arrived in just 4 days from China.



Did you think that a lot of virus infected little Chinese jump out ?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 18, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> Time to treat my GBC..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope your gbc is an 06


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 18, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Hope your gbc is an 06


Nope it's an 04. I'm using the EZJR with NiMH rechargeable batteries and not a single issue (just fitted the backlit LCD and that's fine too). It's almost as if most complaints are user error...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 18, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> Nope it's an 04. I'm using the EZJR with NiMH rechargeable batteries and not a single issue (just fitted the backlit LCD and that's fine too). It's almost as if most complaints are user error...


There is problems


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 18, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> There is problems



Yeah, I don't have any of the issues in that video.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Welp, got a decent refund this year thanks to babby and marriage, so gonna use some of the extra cash to replace my HP x360 laptop I've had for about 2 years now. The screen has a crack in it so no more touchscreen and it's not the fastest thing in the world, so this time I'm opting for something with a bit more dedicated power...
> 
> A used 2017 Razer Blade 14, for $700. Has an i7 7700hq, 16GB of RAM, 256GB NVMe, and a GTX 1060, which will be miles better than the Ryzen 5 2500u and it's Vega 8 APU in the HP. I could've gotten something a bit better for just a little bit more, but I'm not planning on using this for hardcore gaming or anything especially (that's my desktop ), I just wanted something with a decent amount of performance behind it in case I wanted to do some gaming while watching the babby, that's also fairly light and compact so I'm not lugging heavy stuff everywhere.
> 
> ...


Welp, showed up today...super poorly packaged. Barely had any packing materials, and what little it did have wasn't even wrapped around the laptop itself. The thing was just banging around in the box when I picked it up.

Thankfully nothing was broken or borked, everything seems to be working fine (though had a RAM access issue when trying to clone the stock drive in this, but thankfully that was just my USB drive being fucky and not the RAM). Swapped the NVMe to my 500GB HP EX900 one, and everything is running great  

The thing was in super nice condition, too. I bought some compressed air and such to clean out the aluminum fins next to the fan, but they were practically pristine so I didn't even bother. The thermal paste was also still pretty decent, but I replaced it anyways cuz repasting is always a good idea when you buy used stuff. 

My only complaint so far is how goddamn loud the fans get in this thing when it's running at full tilt, obnoxiously loud  But nothing I didn't already expect, with a laptop with these specs in such a compact shell.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 18, 2020)

Got another patch! This time, it was from eBay. It's a bit smaller than I expected, though... Still good!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)

AlanJohn said:


> Got another patch! This time, it was from eBay. It's a bit smaller than I expected, though... Still good!
> 
> View attachment 196846
> View attachment 196847



It looks like you also need a new Pencil .. or something to eat....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)

From England with Royal Mail - Made in China.

The Guitar Hero LIVE Receiver - Weekend can come.......


----------



## Hardline (Feb 19, 2020)

this


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> From England with Royal Mail - Made in China.
> 
> The Guitar Hero LIVE Receiver - Weekend can come.......
> 
> View attachment 196898


Wish the online was up so we could of played together.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Wish the online was up so we could of played together.


Yes a liitle too late,I know.....


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 19, 2020)

I forgot to post. Got these on release.


----------



## WarioWaffles (Feb 20, 2020)

A battery pack for my new soldering iron so I can do more mods.


----------



## Pupp3t_31 (Feb 20, 2020)

I got a Projector for some home cinema.
Then I decided hey I need a fire stick for streaming movies so I bought that. Then I though hey I want to play my switch on this, but I didn't want the hassle of moving my dock around so I bought another dock plus some accessories(joycons, 2 charging grips, 2 switch power cords).
After that, I decided to add my PS2 slim, and thought I need to upgrade it, so I purchased PS2toHdmi cable and I searched around for a PS2 clear case to make it more appealing, but that was difficult to find, finally found someone selling one from the middle east.

So lately I bought:

1. 1080p projector
2. Switch dock
2. 2 charging grips
3. 2 switch charging cables
4. Pair of joycons
5. Amazon fire stick
6. PS2toHdmi
7. PS2 slim smoke ghost case

I think getting a projector was probably a bad idea.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 20, 2020)

My girlfriend bought me this!!


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 21, 2020)

Welp the Casio watch collection continues to grow at an unhealthy rate....


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 21, 2020)

ds games $4 each, NES games $5 each and SimCity 3K Unlimited $2.50 a good haul


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> ds games $4 each, NES games $5 each and SimCity 3K Unlimited $2.50 a good haul



Do you have his NES Zapper Thing ?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Do you have his NES Zapper Thing ?


His?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> His?


To play Duck Hunt.


----------



## JavierGJ (Feb 21, 2020)

JinTrigger said:


> Ordered pizza and I got Serious Sam 3 on Steam during their weekly sale ($8) and before that I got my girlfriend and me a pair of those key and lock necklace


Latest COD


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> To play Duck Hunt.


Yes both the gray and orange style a few of each


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 23, 2020)

more bd's from the dollar store, except for the 2 on the far left nothing too great but cleaned them out of all the bd's they had, have to go next month and see what new stuff they put out


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 23, 2020)

Bought assassin's creed odyssey gold edition on psn for $32.49 and I'm currently on my way to a reptile expo. I need supplies and I may pick up a corn or a king snake, not sure yet.

Update:I ended up buying a young female albino striped California Kingsnake.



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2020)

I bought a PS4 Launch Model with one controller for £68.99 ($88.97), though it usually is sold for a lot higher. The reason given was "too loud", but that's really how they sound.


----------



## Pupp3t_31 (Feb 24, 2020)

Pupp3t_31 said:


> I got a Projector for some home cinema.
> Then I decided hey I need a fire stick for streaming movies so I bought that. Then I though hey I want to play my switch on this, but I didn't want the hassle of moving my dock around so I bought another dock plus some accessories(joycons, 2 charging grips, 2 switch power cords).
> After that, I decided to add my PS2 slim, and thought I need to upgrade it, so I purchased PS2toHdmi cable and I searched around for a PS2 clear case to make it more appealing, but that was difficult to find, finally found someone selling one from the middle east.
> 
> ...



I went and bought a Samsung QR60 soundbar to top this off.


----------



## mewtek (Feb 25, 2020)

My girlfriend bought me a neat little stuffed pillow for like $20, she got one, too, and they look super cute :>

I can't post an image cause of my rank, unfortunately


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 25, 2020)

400 GB micro SD card for the Switch and a plethora of games to install on it


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> 400 GB micro SD card for the Switch and a plethora of games to install on it


Nice. So you store almost all that you want.

I for example thought I'd keep my PS2 ISOs under 500GB, but it's already at 600GB and getting bigger. Might just buy one 1TB for it all.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 25, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Nice. So you store almost all that you want.
> 
> I for example thought I'd keep my PS2 ISOs under 500GB, but it's already at 600GB and getting bigger. Might just buy one 1TB for it all.



It was only 54 dollars, not bad


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2020)

This inconspicuous,little Thing from an great Guy and Friend from the UK.
Contains Stuff that changes the World......


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Feb 25, 2020)

these joy cons


----------



## Peche (Feb 25, 2020)

I was an adult and bought some groceries including but not limited to - 
Mayonnaise 
Eggs
a2 Milk
Tv Dinners for lunch
Uncooked spaghetti pasta noodles
Pregu savory bacon alfredo (family size jars) x2
Tuna in Water x4
3 Yoplait yogurts x 3 (It's the 3 ingredients one? I just got it I have no idea how it works it just tastes good) 
Few straggling valentine's chocolate candy bags to freeze for all eternity
Sour Lemonade Popsicle Pack of like, 40
4 packs of nestle splash water


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Peche said:


> I was an adult and bought some groceries including but not limited to -
> Mayonnaise
> Eggs
> a2 Milk
> ...


Yea because your to old for video games


----------



## Peche (Feb 25, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Yea because your to old for video games


Naaaah. I'm just holding out for all the new releases. It said bought recently. I didn't assume it only meant I had to buy a million games every time I went out. GASP.

I've already paid off all my reserves once they were, y'know, released for the new stuff. I'll be picking them up when the time comes for it. Until then, here's my 'recently bought' 

As I'm not a dingus and have external harddrives like mad to save all of my ISO's, CIAs, etc so I don't need to keep buying electronics needlessly.


----------



## Zetman (Feb 25, 2020)

This clock for my kitchen. It's so cute


----------



## Peche (Feb 25, 2020)

Zetman said:


> This clock for my kitchen. It's so cute



heck that is a cute clock? where did you find that oml


----------



## Zetman (Feb 25, 2020)

Peche said:


> heck that is a cute clock? where did you find that oml


amazon


----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 26, 2020)

bought r4i gold pro
also installed twlmenu++
no, it's not redundant


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 26, 2020)

Just gotten Fallout 4 steelcase for PS4 and a handwritten thank you note from @BillyBrush for flashing his drive.

Cheers mate!


----------



## godreborn (Feb 26, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


>



that's quite a good game, but dumbed down with funky mode.  that's the default option, so I hope you aren't playing as funky.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 26, 2020)

godreborn said:


> that's quite a good game, but dumbed down with funky mode.  that's the default option, so I hope you aren't playing as funky.


I'm not


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 26, 2020)

I completely forgot that the Megaman Zero/ZX legacy collection and Rune factory 4 was coming out yesterday, until I noticed $140 missing from my bank account and they showed up at my door.



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 27, 2020)

SD2SP2 came in the mail today.


----------



## Hardline (Feb 28, 2020)

Things I recently got.. 2 ps4 controller 2 games and a new slow cooker


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## godreborn (Feb 29, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


>



bought this for the switch on the eshop.  I had never really played the series before, and mega man is probably my favorite game series.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 29, 2020)

godreborn said:


> bought this for the switch on the eshop.  I had never really played the series before, and mega man is probably my favorite game series.


Why didn't buy it physical?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 29, 2020)

I would've wanted to, but I have physical problems, so I"m afraid of dropping my switch.  I only have one ps4, and it's on 5.05.  and, the xbone I don't own.  I guess that's one good thing about discs -- you don't have to pick the system up.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I think those problems are from my medication, cuz I'm on disability.  I have been for about 20 months.  it lasts three years, so I'll have to file again in a year and a half, since my disability is a permanent one.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Nice $30 well spent


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 3, 2020)

A new glass bezel to finish off my PC Engine GT 3.5" LCD mod..


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Now finally have 2 these


----------



## MrCokeacola (Mar 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Now finally have 2 these


It's just a USB cable. :\


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 4, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> It's just a USB cable. :\


And a PSC is just a SBC


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 4, 2020)

Got a Note 10+, taking it back. Messed with my gf's phone, Google Pixel 4 XL. I fell in love with it. So, I am getting a Google Pixel 4 XL Friday


----------



## MrCokeacola (Mar 4, 2020)

Sheimi said:


> Got a Note 10+, taking it back. Messed with my gf's phone, Google Pixel 4 XL. I fell in love with it. So, I am getting a Google Pixel 4 XL Friday


Based and Pixel pilled.


----------



## Chary (Mar 5, 2020)

I thought, why not. It's really cute, and I like jackets. Will be curious to see what the material is like, considering the cost.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Mar 6, 2020)

Dreamcast S-Video cable. Had a Chinese one and it stinked. This one has no lines on the image when I feed it to my Retrotink 2x. Time to play Metropolis Street Racer in style!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 6, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> View attachment 198681
> Had a Chinese one and it stinked.



Retro Virus.


----------



## Chary (Mar 10, 2020)

Well worth it!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 199153
> 
> Well worth it!


Scary......your Avatar Picture looks nicer.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 10, 2020)

Well I guess I got a pet mouse now. My snake was in shed, I didnt notice and I bought him a mouse to eat. Alot of snakes wont eat if they are in shed. I dont like feeding live but this snake wont eat unless it live. So I'm going to buy some stuff for the mouse this weekend. I've never wanted a pet mouse, a hamster yes but never a mouse.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2020)

These gems


----------



## Flame (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## subcon959 (Mar 14, 2020)

I am on the hunt for toilet paper but so far nothing...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 14, 2020)

I bought some movies today to give to my nephew, but I bought movies I thought I might also enjoy. So I got Angry Birds 2 $10, Spies in Disguise for $12 and Abominable for $6. All Blu-ray + DVD + digital, all new.












Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Spoiler: shhhhh!



1st store I went to and I actually needed it.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Mar 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 199455


Panic Buying? Cringe!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 14, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Panic Buying? Cringe!


I use this since 3 Years because I work with Children.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Mar 15, 2020)

Might as well let the little germy buggers stay dirty to build their immune system or build character or whatever it is.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 15, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Might as well let the little germy buggers stay dirty to build their immune system or build character or whatever it is.


Not for them,it is for me.
I use it like an Parfum.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 15, 2020)

Saw this yesterday and just had to throw bids at it...and I won  



Spoiler: Warning, Sexy Content

















And ended up winning it for $50 shipped  Which isn't too bad for a DOL-001, cables, and a controller that looks in okish condition, really. 

I don't really need a Gamecube, I have one already, but that goddamn vinyl skin looks 10/10 so I had to buy this thing. Apparently it was a pre-order bonus from XD Gale of Darkness. I'm kinda surprised nobody bid this up to hell, usually I see Gamecubes shoot up to at least $75 for a "bundle" like this. I suppose maybe nobody else liked the skin  Though it seems a tad bit rare, I couldn't really find anyone selling the skin itself (except for one shop, but I'm not 100% sure they actually have any) and eBay has nothing that I can find, so that's interesting.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Saw this yesterday and just had to throw bids at it...and I won
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea it came with the game afaik


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 15, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Yea it came with the game afaik


As I said, it was a preorder bonus, it doesn't come with the game normally.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> As I said, it was a preorder bonus, it doesn't come with the game normally.


Well it came with my copy I didn't pre-order


----------



## Chary (Mar 17, 2020)

so excited so excited so excited so excited soexcited




 

I also bought PW:AA Trilogy on Steam but like who cares








 

_so excited so excited soexcited_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 18, 2020)

Guess I'm buying Doom Eternal, since it has Denuvo so I can't try it at launch  I bought the first game at launch for $60, but didn't really feel like I got my money's worth at that price. It's a great game, but I only got like 12 hours of play time out of it which didn't feel very worth $60 to me, should've waited until it was on sale for $30-$40. Oh well. 

Decided to pre-order Eternal, so I can get that sweet Doom 64 port bonus 

Also ordered an SD Media Launcher for that Gamecube that's coming Friday for homebrew. Also plan on picking up an SD2SP2 if that Gamecube has the Serial port (which it should, I think) so I don't have to hot swap SD cards to play backups


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 18, 2020)

I bought the Friday The 13th Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday/ Jason X collection for $10 because The Friday the 13th Ultimate Collection only came with the 1st 8 movies, For something called the ultimate collection you would expect all the movies. I've seen all of them but Jason Goes to Hell, or at least I dont remember watching it.






Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## validator111 (Mar 19, 2020)

I've bought a new Gibson acoustic guitar, and it is really cool!


----------



## Pk11 (Mar 20, 2020)

Just got a new phone, a 京セラ GRATINA 4G  actually quite new compared to my previous one, a Nokia 3390


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 20, 2020)

Chary said:


> so excited so excited so excited so excited soexcited
> 
> View attachment 199864
> 
> ...



Very nice Chary. I bought Switch Lites for me and my wife, and we both bought the game. I've been playing it straight with Switch - didn't futz with my daughter's even though it's an early model, and won't be hacking these Lites either even if a way comes along. Well, probably not. So we'll be jumping into the game tomorrow (technically I probably could right now, it's after midnight ... but my wife would be pissed LOL)

Enjoy that AC Switch!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2020)

Resident Evil 3 Racoon City Demo:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm really loving it


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 20, 2020)

this, so nice in Gothenburg city today the sun is shining spring heat.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 20, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Also ordered an SD Media Launcher for that Gamecube that's coming Friday for homebrew. Also plan on picking up an SD2SP2 if that Gamecube has the Serial port (which it should, I think) so I don't have to hot swap SD cards to play backups


GC came in, and it did indeed have a SP2 so ordered an SD2SP2 adapter


----------



## Viri (Mar 22, 2020)

A Hyrule gold edition New 3DS XL with dual IPS screens!


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 24, 2020)

Is it too much to ask that more people post pics of what they got? Otherwise it's just a random shopping list thread and not all that interesting


----------



## wartutor (Mar 24, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I bought the Friday The 13th Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday/ Jason X collection for $10 because The Friday the 13th Ultimate Collection only came with the 1st 8 movies, For something called the ultimate collection you would expect all the movies. I've seen all of them but Jason Goes to Hell, or at least I dont remember watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is freddy vs jason is it in the ultimate collectio


----------



## zeroultima6 (Mar 24, 2020)

I know its late but finally got my own streaming pc and a capture card, built it myself of course


----------



## DaFixer (Mar 24, 2020)

A 4TB harddrive, because my harddrive in my pc is dying.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 24, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> I know its late but finally got my own streaming pc and a capture card, built it myself of course


It's illegal to mention a PC build without listing the specs! Nice case btw.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Mar 24, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> It's illegal to mention a PC build without listing the specs!



Knew that would happen, fine here it is:

Gigabyte B450 Aorus M
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16
AMD Ryzen 5 3400G
EVGA 600 Non-Modular
M.2 22110
RGB LED CPU Air Cooler Cooling Fan
Pcie Wifi Adapter 1200


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 24, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> Knew that would happen, fine here it is:
> 
> Gigabyte B450 Aorus M
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16
> ...


Thanks, I was secretly hoping it would be an AMD APU


----------



## zeroultima6 (Mar 24, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> Thanks, I was secretly hoping it would be an AMD APU



Well I am planning to stream with it, also the gaming pc comes next in the future, dual pc ftw.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 24, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> Knew that would happen, fine here it is:
> 
> Gigabyte B450 Aorus M
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16
> ...


16GB ram is so 10 years ago


----------



## zeroultima6 (Mar 24, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> 16GB ram is so 10 years ago



I disagree, 16GB of ram is the standard for most PC's including gaming, so there is no need to go overkill on it (for now).


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 24, 2020)

Seen as we are apparently in some kind of post apocalyptic hellscape (with power, food in the shops, internet and water) I thought I had better invest in some old iron to replace the toy Wade lathe I got last year.

Specifically a Drummond type M lathe ( http://www.lathes.co.uk/drummond-m-type-post-1924/ ), best as I can tell later world war 2 series shortly before Myford took over (and continued to release essentially the same lathe for a few more decades). Whole load of tooling (all the drills, chucks and reamers for it) in addition to what you see there in the drawer (all the gears and face plate and what have you) and the bench it is on there for £250 which is a complete steal; doing the research I found threads on machining forums from a decade ago where someone got a scrap one in need of a hardcore restore with no tooling for more, the others on the forum considering that a bargain. Only thing I don't have is the spanners for it but Whitworth stuff is not hard to come by if I do fancy a dedicated set (naturally I have sockets and spanners but would rather not kick them to just the lathe and find myself wanting in the field).
It is old but cuts metric and imperial (though geared, pun intended, more for Whitworth on that side of things but TPI is TPI) threads, has power feed in the long axis at least and is enough for what I need around here -- I try not to have to surface brake drums or make giant hoops.
Going to have to go hunt for a 4 jaw chuck and maybe a collet chuck but all good.

It is also most of my fun stuff money gone for a while. Does allow me to feel like a proper engineer again though and less like a complete cowboy, though I shall probably now start thinking I could really do with a proper mill, surface grinder, or a shaper and then a(nother) shed to put it all in. Tools is an expensive hobby.

Bit of fiddling still to do but first chips were already had as came out of a working workshop (only a tiny fraction of the swarf there is mine) .


----------



## relauby (Mar 24, 2020)

I’m sure I’m far from the only person to think of this, but I’ve been meaning to play this for years and I can’t really think of a better time to pick it up than now.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 25, 2020)

My obsession with this 80's console continues..


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 25, 2020)

relauby said:


> I’m sure I’m far from the only person to think of this, but I’ve been meaning to play this for years and I can’t really think of a better time to pick it up than now.View attachment 200707


A bad pun


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 27, 2020)

Got a free cpu cooler for review, it actually looks pretty decent considering its from a no name brand, and once you replace the crappy fan and add a second fan it might get some pretty good performance.


----------



## delilah23 (Mar 27, 2020)

Witcher 3 GOTY version for 13 euros >


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2020)

got it early


----------



## SuperDan (Mar 27, 2020)

Waiting on my VR Set to come oculus rift


----------



## duwen (Mar 27, 2020)

Riyaz said:


> got it early


Mine should be on my doormat when I get home - had a delivery confirmation this morning!


----------



## Kralich (Mar 27, 2020)

Got HLA and Doom Eternal recently and having a smashing time with both! HLA in particular is some of the best Half-Life content I think there is to offer.


----------



## relauby (Mar 27, 2020)

Riyaz said:


> got it early



So jealous, man. Enjoy it!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)

A Replacement 3rd Party Akku for the Wii U Gamepad:


----------



## zeroultima6 (Mar 31, 2020)

Finally got a microphone, the last piece i need for streaming/recording which i'm in position for.


----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)

on sale.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 1, 2020)

Bought a bread maker, so I can enjoy some tasty homemade bread without having to make it all myself. Made a quick test loaf last night, and indeed makes tasty bread


----------



## Hardline (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Brizas99 (Apr 2, 2020)

Bought Animal Crossing New Horizons, as the Internet is exploding from it. But you'll never know whether it's good if you don't try, right?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 2, 2020)

I know it's completely unnecessary but


----------



## Jokiz (Apr 3, 2020)

Still can’t believe it’s finally here!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 3, 2020)

Including Jill´s Original Outfit and the original Hair from Carlos.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 3, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> I know it's completely unnecessary but
> View attachment 202122


You guys would not believe how incredulous @Flame was that I would spend ~$35 on a 128GB card with a mushroom on it


----------



## emigre (Apr 3, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> You guys would not believe how incredulous @Flame was that I would spend ~$35 on a 128GB card with a mushroom on it



IMO should have gotten some magic mushrooms instead. Much better value for money.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 3, 2020)

emigre said:


> IMO should have gotten some magic mushrooms instead. Much better value for money.


Hard pass


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 3, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> Hard pass


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 3, 2020)

To quote the Ol Dirty Bastard - " DUUU DUU"


----------



## ladypoodle (Apr 4, 2020)

With apartment neighbors leaving/moving because of the lockdwon, it got even more quiet around here. Tried to buy this last April Fools, arrived today and good golly it feels comfortable.



Spoiler


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 4, 2020)

ladypoodle said:


> With apartment neighbors leaving/moving because of the lockdwon, it got even more quiet around here. Tried to buy this last April Fools, arrived today and good golly it feels comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Wow if I actually played my Switch I'd buy one of those!


----------



## Esdeath (Apr 4, 2020)

Mainboard broke, so i decided to upgrade my pc since except for graphics it was stuck in 2011


Spoiler



Samsung 970 Pro:




3900X:




Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 32gb:




Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master:






Also got some new figures


Spoiler


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 4, 2020)

I couldn't resist it!  But at least it will make lockdown more tolerable.

Not best GPU I know but it was a good deal on eBay and all I can afford right now.

Now I can play some untethered VR! And also try out the Oculus Link for HL Alyx and Boneworks 





@p1ngpong


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> I couldn't resist it!  But at least it will make lockdown more tolerable.
> 
> Not best GPU I know but it was a good deal on eBay and all I can afford right now.
> 
> ...



and where is the Bill for Half Life Alyx ?


----------



## gudenau (Apr 4, 2020)

I ordered a PinePhone and a Quadro P2000 the other day.


----------



## Hardline (Apr 5, 2020)

this.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 6, 2020)

Bought animal crossing when it came out, bought Resident evil 3 on friday and farmers dynasty deluxe edition ps4 Saturday. Really liking animal crossing. I've beaten Resi3 now twice. 1st time it took me 5 hours and 10 minutes, the second time took me literally half the time at 2 hours and 35 minutes.

 I'm enjoying Farmers Dynasty but I glitch that rendered my save unloadable, as in the game loads up my save then starts loading then about halfway through loading a crashes. Which sucks because I have about 20 hours in that save file

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardline (Apr 6, 2020)

lets kill some Zombies  (ugly cover)


----------



## Hardline (Apr 7, 2020)

Gamestop sale ... and Drinking mix for vodka turns into good candy shots


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 7, 2020)

Hardline said:


> Gamestop sale ... and Drinking mix for vodka turns into good candy shots
> View attachment 202964 View attachment 202965


Things that are based:
The Controller
The Hat

Things that are cringe:
Candy shots
Not just drinking rum/vodka/h20/lean(edit: all the same thing really) out of the bottle


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2020)

May the Kilos tumble now ...


----------



## wiitendo84 (Apr 9, 2020)

Does buying the baby diapers count?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2020)

wiitendo84 said:


> Does buying the baby diapers count?


Sure.

But you don't have to tell us what "Hobbies" you have....


----------



## wiitendo84 (Apr 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Sure.
> 
> But you don't have to tell us what "Hobbies" you have....


Lol.  Naw we just had a baby back in january. She is going through diapers like crazy


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2020)

wiitendo84 said:


> She is going through diapers like crazy


Like the situation worldwide...


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm cricklin right now too tbh.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 203724 View attachment 203725


 
Based DS browser chad.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 203724 View attachment 203725


that exists? woah.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 11, 2020)

Welp, my wife convinced me to finally update my 5.05 PS4 so she can play/watch me play Final Fantasy 7 Remake, which I bought now.  

RIP hacks that I never used


----------



## francisbaud (Apr 11, 2020)

Masks... just in case


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 11, 2020)

francisbaud said:


> Masks... just in case


Are they NIOSH approved masks? Otherwise they are just chinese garbage placebo. Have tried to get 3 orders of masks for work and I keep getting counterfeit garbage.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 11, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Are they NIOSH approved masks? Otherwise they are just chinese garbage placebo. Have tried to get 3 orders of masks for work and I keep getting counterfeit garbage.


Lets not propagate the criminally poor advice from the WHO about masks being useless. You could literally put a handkerchief over your face and it would still be better than nothing.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 11, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> Lets not propagate the criminally poor advice from the WHO about masks being useless. You could literally put a handkerchief over your face and it would still be better than nothing.


No I agree masks should be worn but you'd be a fool to use chinese PPE that has no testing or safety. For all you know there could be lead in the mask and I know I for one don't want something that touches my face to have the possibility of unsafe chemicals on my face let alone breathing them in. A handkerchief is at least safe.

https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npptl/usernotices/counterfeitResp.html


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 11, 2020)

I got a 1TB External Hard Drive to backup 70GB of data.

What the fuck am I going to do with spare 920GB?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I got a 1TB External Hard Drive to backup 70GB of data.
> 
> What the fuck am I going to do with spare 920GB?


Fill it with memes


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 11, 2020)

Riyaz said:


> Fill it with memes


I don't have autism. So, no.


----------



## francisbaud (Apr 11, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Are they NIOSH approved masks? Otherwise they are just chinese garbage placebo. Have tried to get 3 orders of masks for work and I keep getting counterfeit garbage.


No, they're just utility and anti-dust masks. I'm aware it's not ideal but there weren't any surgical masks left in the store.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## City (Apr 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 203724 View attachment 203725


Does that still work? IIRC it tries to connect to WFC servers first.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 11, 2020)

City said:


> Does that still work? IIRC it tries to connect to WFC servers first.


Use wiimmfi


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2020)

City said:


> Does that still work? IIRC it tries to connect to WFC servers first.



I needed the RAM Expansion Pack only for the DS Lite and TWiLight Menu installed on a Flashcart to play some 5th Gen Pokémon Games.


----------



## wiitendo84 (Apr 13, 2020)

So I bought a few things just waiting for the deliveries. Taz escape from mars, winks for psone, a retrobit trio plus, and a pyle game capture card. I could have gone with the retron 5 but the retrobit was able to play the games I care about and was cheaper. Still have my nes, snes, amd genesis but wanted something to hook up to newer tvs without much hassle.


----------



## Flame (Apr 14, 2020)

Boy! hook my PS4 up...


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 15, 2020)

Who full face respirator here? This is a fake chinese one that I didn't think was going to show up as the listing got taken down and the seller gave me a fake tracking number. Oh well here it is.


 
I'm auxiliary security and first aid so I'm not buying this stuff as a joke but it's a pain that I can't do my job till it seems May as all the normies bought up all the PPE in Canada.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2020)

I also want such a Mask and I ordered it,but my Wife threatened to throw me out of the marital Apartment if I go shopping with something like that ...


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I also want such a Mask and I ordered it,but my Wife threatened to throw me out of the marital Apartment if I go shopping with something like that ...
> 
> View attachment 204548


That seems a bit overkill. Are you afraid the Austro-Hungarian Empire might reform and try to chlorine gas you?

But in all seriousness that looks like a gas mask and would probably not do very much to stop a viral load. It would keep people the hell away from you though which I guess you want? Just hide it under your shirt and put it on outside so the wifey don't see.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2020)

Another Wii Fit "Thing",a HDD for the Wii and Cabarett CDs from Austrias Creme de la Creme in the 90´s.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 17, 2020)

Bought 5 liters of liquid soap


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2020)

a laptop i've been having a lot of fun with, a Dell Precision M6300
another laptop that's very similar to the one i had back in 2014, had less fun with it since the small difference with the one i had makes a world of difference, Toshiba Satellite S50D-A-00G

various parts for the dell laptop, like a graphics card, a maxed out 8gb ram, a usb 3.0 expressCard adapter, an optical drive converter for a 2nd hard drive, multiple SSDs (no pictures because they're already installed)

an Avermedia live gamer HD capture card so i can record gaming benchmarks on my various combinations of hardware without any performance impact (no picture because it has yet to arrive later today)

the battery on both died immediately before took a picture, they don't last long on a charge

pics


Spoiler


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 17, 2020)

Got some more funny garbage PPE this time from my employer. Once again, yes masks are important, no please do not wear chinese masks in your country unless they get approved by your country for being safe to wear as you don't know what you are putting on your face or breathing into your lungs. Stay safe out there.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 17, 2020)

I think its safe to wear the problem is that its not stopping stuff/liquids/droplets from penetrating the mask both inside and outside. Ebay, amazon, walmart, ect are flooded these poor quality masks and nothing is really being done about it.

edit: this is a just a little interesting video, you can test your masks at home, with a bottle of aerosol (hair spray, deorderant, air freshener, doesnt really matter)


----------



## wiitendo84 (Apr 17, 2020)

So I got my pyle 48.5 capture card in. Got to set it up better though. The audio on some games are a bit off as is the delay. Other than that, it captures the games pretty good.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Apr 17, 2020)

animal crossing, and ray man legends, got rayman for $6.30


----------



## Mythical (Apr 18, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I don't have autism. So, no.


Why you gotta be like that


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 18, 2020)

wiitendo84 said:


> So I got my pyle 48.5 capture card in. Got to set it up better though. The audio on some games are a bit off as is the delay. Other than that, it captures the games pretty good.


If you are using OBS to capture you can set a delay for the sound/audio so it syncs correctly.


----------



## wiitendo84 (Apr 18, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> If you are using OBS to capture you can set a delay for the sound/audio so it syncs correctly.


Yeah that is what I'm using. Then again I am using a hdmi converter for my n64. May need to see if theres a work around for the lag.


----------



## WarioWaffles (Apr 18, 2020)

I got Rainbow six siege and risk of rain 2 and I've thoroughly enjoyed both. I also bought all the verminitides because it looked cool as hell but after realizing it was a loot grinder I noped out and returned them to steam.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 18, 2020)

wiitendo84 said:


> Yeah that is what I'm using. Then again I am using a hdmi converter for my n64. May need to see if theres a work around for the lag.


The solution is putting down the big bucks for a retrotink2X.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 18, 2020)

Welp, mother's day is coming up in the US so ordered something for my wife: 

https://mytreepod.com/products/treepod-lounger?variant=4605788815397 < One of these, although it was $70 cheaper at Walmart so bought it there. 

She had a swing lounger set up in a tree outside, but she forgot to bring it inside before a big storm hit a couple years ago and it basically ruined it so she was pretty disappointed. She's been wanting something to replace it for ages, and I figured I'd go for something a bit bigger and comfier, and maybe something she could sit with the baby in and that seemed like a decent choice.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2020)

My girlfriend’s friend from Canada sent us some custom pillow cases and Canadian snacks!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

Smarties...yummy.


----------



## Roshy (Apr 19, 2020)

I bought a Poweramp licence yesterday.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 19, 2020)

Started playing pokemon sword again and was doing raid battles, found a shiny ditto with perfect stats. Also bought a year of Nintendo online.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 21, 2020)

A very sweet gift from the GBAtemp staff!
Thanks for sending it to me, that really means a lot


----------



## Necron (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## zeroultima6 (Apr 22, 2020)

Necron said:


> View attachment 205747



Nice, hope you enjoy the game


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2020)

I got this in an "Surprise" Trash Box.The Housing is broken.

   

And to my Surprise,it is still working.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2020)

Found a copy of persona 3 portable, without box. Boxed ones just costs too much imo


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 22, 2020)

My new addition to my Commodore collection


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> My new addition to my Commodore collection
> 
> View attachment 205813




Congratulations for this great Deal,Amanda.I am very happy for you.
Enjoy this great Device.


----------



## Hardline (Apr 22, 2020)

Toki Tori 2+ and Rive on eshop sale


----------



## wiitendo84 (Apr 22, 2020)

So I bought some flooring and am installing right now. Should have taken a before picture of the horrible carpet that was installed. I'll post a pic of what it looks like finished. It is my sons room so we already painted. Put up his solar system and stars on the wall. Of course its glow in the dark.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2020)

persona 4 DaN limited edition ps vita. Sold my hackable switch, and since i already had a switch lite i decided to get this gem


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 23, 2020)

New Storage for the Wii/GameCube "Things".


----------



## WarioWaffles (Apr 24, 2020)

Got a 12 tb hard drive and a hot air reflow machine.


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 27, 2020)

IBM 8503 (needed some pin straightening and of course cleaning)
HP Laserjet 4L (loading rollers slip) -  ironically it's the thing I care about the most, since I don't own one laser printer that works 100% on libre drivers
Olivetti PCS 286 - apparently unfixable power supply, probably going to be sold in parts 
Nan Tan Computer keyboard - AT plug bent and rusted + a paperclip that fell in completely shorting a chip all around
Tulip keyboard - picked it up only for the PS/2 plug I wanted to fit on the above one but it's rusty too (ended up using a sawed off USB to PS/2 mechanical adapter)

  
From my mom's office basement


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> View attachment 206592



That PC looks very predestined for using DOS Games.
Which DOS/Windows is installed please ?
I really hope the CD-Rom and Diskette Drive is also still working.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 205953 View attachment 205954
> 
> New Storage for the Wii/GameCube "Things".


U mean piracy?


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Which DOS/Windows is installed please ?
> I really hope the CD-Rom and Diskette Drive is also still working.


Nothing, the HDD and some parts of the frame were missing (it officially only supports a 16-bit (normal) IDE disk, 20 or 40 MB, the original was probably a Conner CP3024)
CD? This thing is older than ATAPI lol
Floppy drive is a fairly clean Sony, I could try it on my HP Vectra VL400 but I'm not even sure it supports 720K drives!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> U mean piracy?




I tried to put the Physical Copies on it but surprisely it fails...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I tried to put the Physical Copies on it but surprisely it fails...
> 
> View attachment 206597


That's what they all say...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2020)

I bought my girlfriend a plushie of her favorite Pokémon for her birthday


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I bought my girlfriend a plushie of her favorite Pokémon for her birthday
> View attachment 206679


You are a really good Girl....err..Boy........whatever.
....Succubus


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> You are a really good Girl....err..Boy........whatever.


Cubi, I am a cubi


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Cubi, I am a cubi


Edited my Post.


----------



## Hardline (Apr 28, 2020)

A new Gaming headset.


----------



## Hardline (Apr 29, 2020)

Green Friday sale.. 
Crash Team Racing Nitros Oxide Edition 

at a really low price.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 29, 2020)

Hardline said:


> Green Friday sale..
> Crash Team Racing Nitros Oxide Edition
> 
> at a really low price.
> View attachment 206771


Based, I picked CTR up recently on XBox One


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 29, 2020)

Welp, the 500GB NVMe in my 2017 Razer Blade has basically been full the last month or two, so talked myself into ordering a 2TB XPG SX8200. Not the most amazing NVMe in the world, but I snagged it for $230 on an auction which you can't really beat.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 30, 2020)

More chinese PPE, this stuff actually looks desent. The cartridges say 3M on them. So idk how trash it is :\


----------



## micp (Apr 30, 2020)

I've just purchased a Retro Fighters Brawler64 pad.


----------



## Hardline (Apr 30, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Based, I picked CTR up recently on XBox One


nice MrCokeacola 
sometimes it is worth the wait


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 30, 2020)

micp said:


> I've just purchased a Retro Fighters Brawler64 pad.
> Looking forward to it arriving.


It's a very nice controller I'm sure you will like it very much. I use mine all the time.



Hardline said:


> nice MrCokeacola
> sometimes it is worth the wait


True, it finally went on sale so what the heck I picked it up. It's a pretty nice racing game but I'm more of a Mario Kart man myself.


----------



## micp (Apr 30, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> It's a very nice controller I'm sure you will like it very much. I use my all the time.



It's arrived! Its already better in my hand than the original controller!


----------



## Hardline (Apr 30, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> It's a very nice controller I'm sure you will like it very much. I use mine all the time.
> 
> 
> True, it finally went on sale so what the heck I picked it up. It's a pretty nice racing game but I'm more of a Mario Kart man myself.


yea Mario Kart is better,butt remember when i played it on on Psone so have to have it 
nostaligi retro


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 30, 2020)

Getting on the current ringfit bandwagon because I'm bored, so why not .


----------



## Chary (Apr 30, 2020)

Armadillo said:


> Getting on the current ringfit bandwagon because I'm bored, so why not .


Was it really hard to find? I managed to grab an official ring on ebay for ~70, and got the game through, uh, other measures just because the cost is so staggering here.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 30, 2020)

Chary said:


> Was it really hard to find? I managed to grab an official ring on ebay for ~70, and got the game through, uh, other measures just because the cost is so staggering here.



Just bought it from amazon UK for rrp. Amazon got it back in stock last week. Think it was only up for an hour or so, but I was around so just ordered it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 30, 2020)

I got new socks.


----------



## zeroultima6 (May 1, 2020)

1 of 8 pieces for the gaming pc is here


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2020)

Today,exactly at 9:00 AM on Steam:

  

_*9,99 Euro *
_
(because I had an Steam Voucher)**


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 1, 2020)

Hi should I buy the legend of heros games ? any of you recommend them ?


----------



## Hardline (May 1, 2020)

some more eshope sale..


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 1, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Hi should I buy the legend of heros games ? any of you recommend them ?


I recommend buying video games; yes.


----------



## Hardline (May 1, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> I recommend buying video games; yes.



great low prices on many games now, so they think of us in these corona times


----------



## Chary (May 1, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Hi should I buy the legend of heros games ? any of you recommend them ?


trails in the sky and cold steel are both amazing, yes


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 3, 2020)

2Lb of Cry Babies candys mmmm


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Hi should I buy the legend of heros games ? any of you recommend them ?



If you like RPGs, yes.


----------



## CyberNaruto (May 3, 2020)

Just imported a New Japanese Xenoblade Chronicles X Wii U Premium Pack from eBay


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (May 3, 2020)

Bought me NECA's Crash and Spyro figures
     
They're full with articulations and super detailed, love them


----------



## Armadillo (May 3, 2020)

Joycon charger.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 3, 2020)

I bought them all on steam.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 3, 2020)

Ordered a few things I need around the house. 

A replacement screen mesh and spline for my front screen door, it's needed it for probably like 3 years now but could never be bothered to fix it  so gonna do so now that I have the time. 

Also ordered some new shoes, the cheapo Chukka boots I bought about a year ago are starting to fall apart now after a bit of abuse so just ordered another pair from a different brand, but just as cheap so will also probably last a year  

Also grabbed 2 more Wyzecams and 2GB sd cards for them, to add to my other 4 now that babby is walking and super all over the place. Now have 2 cams watching my front yard, 2 in the kitchen, 1 in the baby room, and 1 in the living room.


----------



## Chary (May 3, 2020)

These should be fun


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 3, 2020)

Chary said:


> These should be fun
> 
> View attachment 207469


Enjoy your 1GB cards.


----------



## wiitendo84 (May 3, 2020)

Just found a switch at the store. The ones that hook up to the tv. Got it for the wife


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

Chary said:


> These should be fun
> 
> View attachment 207469


Very nice.I hope they are all ok.
*recovers slowly from his microSD Card checking/formatting/writing Nightmare last Night*


----------



## wiitendo84 (May 3, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> 1 of 8 pieces for the gaming pc is here


What exactly are you going for? I've got the ryzen 1600 that I bought when they first released them. Still pretty good for my needs. Have you decided on a graphic card yet?


----------



## zeroultima6 (May 3, 2020)

wiitendo84 said:


> What exactly are you going for? I've got the ryzen 1600 that I bought when they first released them. Still pretty good for my needs. Have you decided on a graphic card yet?



Gaming and Video Editing, as for the graphics card either a 1070/1080 or AMD RX 5700 xt.


----------



## nxwing (May 4, 2020)

Spoiler











Got P5R a few days ago


----------



## TifelMyers (May 4, 2020)

I bought this scale that can weight your body and scan how much percentage there is of muscle and body fat in your body. Also, the mass of bones, water, etc. Not sure if it was actually a good choice and not just such an impulsive buy.


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 5, 2020)

100 Earbuds.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 5, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> 100 Earbuds.
> View attachment 207676


Look way less quality then iPod buds


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 5, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Look way less quality then iPod buds


They only cost 90 cents each and sound about the same as the ones I was getting at the dollar tree for 1.50 each.

I only use them to listen to podcasts when I'm going to bed but the thing is I eventually tangle them or snap them in my sleep so they only last for around 2 to 3 months. This way I have earbuds to last me for a good long while.


----------



## wiitendo84 (May 5, 2020)

TifelMyers said:


> I bought this scale that can weight your body and scan how much percentage there is of muscle and body fat in your body. Also, the mass of bones, water, etc. Not sure if it was actually a good choice and not just such an impulsive buy.


That sounds awesome though.


----------



## Paulsar99 (May 5, 2020)

FFVII remake like a week ago.


----------



## Stwert (May 5, 2020)

Now I just need the rest of the collection 




Oh, and the wife made me a coaster. Yes, it does need to be that big and yes, the words are very, very true


----------



## Flame (May 5, 2020)

EZ now. lets not go overboard


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 5, 2020)

I have some of them but I would like to buy them all.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and should I buy these too ? hehe


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 5, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> I have some of them but I would like to buy them all.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> and should I buy these too ? hehe


Panic buy!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 6, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> My old lawnmower was on it's last legs last year, and doesn't seem to want to start this year, so decided to order a new one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07G313J2L/ <
> 
> Decided to go for electric over gas this time around. My lawn isn't that big and my grass doesn't usually get too thick, so it just sort of makes sense in the long run to go for some 40 minute battery powered thing vs dealing with gas and the usual maintenance needed for gas powered mowers. Suppose we'll see how it turns out soon.


So this thing died after winter  

Was stored in my garage, nothing but cold got to it, and just doesn't want to start at all. Battery claims to have a charge, but I suspect there's something wrong the electric motor. Warranty wouldn't cover shipping it out to have it looked at, so just opted to buy something else (which will probably be my last foray into battery powered mowers). 

https://www.jonsered.com/us/products/lawn-mowers/l1621i/961330034 < Found one of those on eBay, NIB, for $250. Comes with two 5.2ah batteries which are supposed to last approximately 30-40ish minutes each when running the thing at full speed, which should hopefully give me enough time to finish my lawn with just one and maybe a half of the other battery?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 6, 2020)

I bought these too

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

how can I make old systems like N64, gamecube and wii look much better on hd tv ? what is the best sd to hd coverter for these systems ? I want to buy it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 6, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> I bought these too
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> how can I make old systems like N64, gamecube and wii look much better on hd tv ? what is the best sd to hd coverter for these systems ? I want to buy it.


You need an upscaler for older systems, which are generally quite costly if you want something that's actually good, has no input lag, and will actually improve the look of the game.

The only two that I know of that are generally considered "the best" for those particular systems would be:
The Framemeister (which is currently very expensive) 
or
The OSSC: https://videogameperfection.com/products/open-source-scan-converter/ 

But, to be perfectly honest, best case scenario would simply be using a PC and Dolphin for GC and Wii on an HDTV that actually looks good.


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 7, 2020)

Got some heavily discounted Best Buy Insignia stuff in the mail today!


----------



## BrysonLiam (May 7, 2020)

Love this topic. Got a dartboard out of boredom during the pandemic and haven't took it out of the box yet, lol!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh and I ordered pizza last night too!


----------



## zeroultima6 (May 8, 2020)

Parts 2-4 are here,  the graphics card is gonna be annoying to get because of the prices but i'll manage, the pc case is a surprise later.


----------



## Xenophy (May 8, 2020)

just got another 100 masks. its insane when this will be over. 

#jointhehypetrain


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 11, 2020)

Squeenix + Eidos is doing a pretty insane "Anthology" sale, features 54 games from various series like Tomb Raider, Deus Ex, Thief, and a fair few other titles for only $40. 

So I bough it, cuz why not? 

https://store.steampowered.com/bundle/14956/Square_Enix_Eidos_Anthology/ <


----------



## zeroultima6 (May 12, 2020)

Part #5 is a power supply, missing some cables and screws though


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 12, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> Part #5 is a power supply, missing some cables and screws though


Did you buy a used PSU?


----------



## zeroultima6 (May 12, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Did you buy a used PSU?


Yes i did, why you ask?


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 12, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> Yes i did, why you ask?


Buying a used PSU just seems like a bad idea it's one of the few parts I don't buy used. I rather like having a warranty encase it goes kaput.


----------



## Stwert (May 12, 2020)

This.....




 


Because my original Neo Geo died on me and I don’t have time to repair it just now because I’ve been given one of Darksoft’s Multi AES carts, to do some articles on.
So I just had to take the plunge, still, handy to have a spare I suppose.


----------



## T-hug (May 12, 2020)

Got the Mandalorian as well a couple of weeks ago and got the POP versions too:


----------



## Stwert (May 12, 2020)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 208683
> 
> Got the Mandalorian as well a couple of weeks ago and got the POP versions too:
> 
> View attachment 208684




Awesome  I totally want a baby Yoda


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 12, 2020)

Welp, caved and pre-ordered the collector's edition for Tony Hawk's Pro Skate 1 and 2 for PS4, purely because I want the full sized deck it comes with which is a neat bonus item IMO. I haven't skated in years, so I don't have any other decks hanging around, but I think it'd be nice to have at least something displayed somewhere, maybe get my daughter interested in skating when she gets older. 

https://www.gamestop.com/video-game...ater-1-and-2-collectors-edition/11102350.html <


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 12, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Welp, caved and pre-ordered the collector's edition for Tony Hawk's Pro Skate 1 and 2 for PS4, purely because I want the full sized deck it comes with which is a neat bonus item IMO. I haven't skated in years, so I don't have any other decks hanging around, but I think it'd be nice to have at least something displayed somewhere, maybe get my daughter interested in skating when she gets older.
> 
> https://www.gamestop.com/video-game...ater-1-and-2-collectors-edition/11102350.html <


I dunno if it's gonna trump the definitive Xbox 2x versions imo.


----------



## zeroultima6 (May 13, 2020)

Parts 6 and 7 have arrived, PC case is still a suprise bc spoilers and the graphics card is one of the most powerful components i ever bought, and yes it cost an arm and a leg to get it.


----------



## Joe88 (May 14, 2020)

Hope you didnt spend too much because prices are going to go down even more when the announce the 3000 series tomorrow


----------



## zeroultima6 (May 14, 2020)

Joe88 said:


> Hope you didnt spend too much because prices are going to go down even more when the announce the 3000 series tomorrow


If that happens, oh well i got what i need


----------



## Zetman (May 14, 2020)

PowerA Gamecube style controller for switch. Gamestop sale


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 15, 2020)

So when the TG16 mini got delayed, Konami didn't give any ETA on when it might release. Well, I happened to check Amazon today for something else, and saw it pop up in my recommendations with a release date of May 22nd...

So I preordered that as well, assuming that's actually legit and not an Amazon placeholder.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QD9GQ9J/ <

I'd like to own an OG TG16, but I don't really think they're worth the $200+ people are charging for decent ones around the internet and such, and this mini is probably the closest I'll get to having one for myself so...eh, might as well.

EDIT: Oh, and my wife is on a bit of a vintage kick lately and had me order this vintage "style" radio.






Not actually as old as you'd think, it was actually made in 1989 as a collectors edition thing, but has that nice aesthetic she's looking for. Nabbed it for $23 shipped 

EDIT2: Annnnnnnnnd she saw another she liked from the same collection, but a different model...so I won that, too  






$27


----------



## Ryccardo (May 15, 2020)

Sixth edition ICE Supertester 680R

 

This is pretty much a direct competitor of the British "AVO meter" series in making a multimeter that is professional grade (but not top of the line, despite having plenty of useful and less useful gimmicks), easy to repair, and with the least intuitive user interface possible;

The 6th edition is arguably one of the nicest (being powered by a common C battery instead of a 2R10 which is currently a de facto monopoly of Camelion, and more features and ranges* than the final model succeeding it); it was defective in the actual indicator but managed to fix it (dislodged return spring), even though it now always reads about 1 tick higher than reality

* I suspect this is due to stop having fun safety regulations - then again would you trust those cables for the maximum displayable values of 2 kV and 5 A?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> Sixth edition ICE Supertester 680R
> 
> View attachment 209225
> 
> ...


Quality made in Italy.


----------



## Goku1992A (May 15, 2020)

Beat the game twice .....I also have it on PS4  this my 2nd of my most favorite PS2 games (San Andreas is #1) I just had to buy the orignal copy again.


----------



## zeroultima6 (May 16, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> Beat the game twice .....I also have it on PS4  this my 2nd of my most favorite PS2 games (San Andreas is #1) I just had to buy the orignal copy again.
> 
> View attachment 209228



Is that Star Ocean: Till The End Of Time?


----------



## Goku1992A (May 16, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> Is that Star Ocean: Till The End Of Time?



Yes it is


----------



## zeroultima6 (May 16, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> Yes it is



I still haven't got around playing it some reason and won't be for a while since i lost my save file for persona 5


----------



## Goku1992A (May 16, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> I still haven't got around playing it some reason and won't be for a while since i lost my save file for persona 5



It's an amazing game I love it. You should give it a try when you get the chance


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 16, 2020)

These two are the best things I bought in the end of 2019.

corsair i164 upgraded to 165 by using old windows 8 pro key to upgrade to windows 10 pro.

Oculus rift s.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Very small and powerful.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 16, 2020)

And these components are for my main PC.

970 evo for windows boot and 860 qvo for whatever.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

However I dont play on my main pc because it is louder hehe. The cpu fan is loud.

I9 9900kf

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## zeroultima6 (May 16, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> And these components are for my main PC.
> 
> 970 evo for windows boot and 860 qvo for whatever.
> 
> ...



You literally went overboard with that pc didn't you? (still a very nice and powerful pc though)


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## wiitendo84 (May 16, 2020)

Just bought the new Scoob movie for the kids. Actually isnt all that bad tbh. Maybe this theater on demand isnt all that bad either. 25 sure beats paying what would have been 50 to 80 dollars to see it once in theaters.


----------



## Minox (May 16, 2020)

Bought a Wio Terminal since it seemed like a fun device to play around with a little. Might even make something I might have some use for.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 17, 2020)

Annnd part 3 of my wife's vintage kick: a Crosley CR66. A combo CD, cassette, vinyl, and radio that was made in 2007  not vintage, but had the look she wants and was $40 shipped, which is pretty good for something that (supposedly) all works.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 17, 2020)

Bought subnautica on ps4

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 17, 2020)

In addition to the vintage kick, we're re-doing a bit of our kitchen. Painting cabinets and drawers, a pinkish color on the inside and a blueish one on the inside, so got a lot of paint stuff, rollers, brushes, paint, etc etc.

Also ordered some bar chairs to replace the broken ones we've had for forever:






And ordered a cheapo sander so we can sand the cabinets and such.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 17, 2020)

Ended up ordering from Amazon the playstation gold headset cause my turtle beach stealth 600 broke again and I dont feel like giving turtle beach any more money right now.

This is what my turtle beach headset is like right now.





And how I "fixed" them






I've been using them for a couple of days now like that but they are starting to hurt my ears now.
Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 17, 2020)

should I buy this ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I have the gameboy player but it looks good hehe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

many cool things to buy.


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 17, 2020)

I have a silver gameboy player and it's based.

Panic buy everything of course.


----------



## Flame (May 17, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> should I buy this ?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



this thread is for what you BROUGHT!.

you seem to go to website add stuff to your basket and be like :-

"should i buy this stuff which worth $100,000."


wrong use of thread


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 17, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> should I buy this ?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


If u didn't buy all that then it does not belong in this thread


----------



## campbell0505 (May 17, 2020)

I brought a black Wii U off a friend for $65 AUD ($41 USD) along with Nintendo land, Skylanders, and some other accessories. Already homebrewed it, now just gotta install haxchi.


----------



## GBAer (May 18, 2020)

Just got this beast of a machine, it's the Gotway MSuper Pro. I still haven't give it a proper speed or range test yet. I need to get my protective gear first before I can see what thing can do.


This is not me by they way


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 18, 2020)

https://shop.insidegadgets.com/product/gbxcart-rw/

Backordered waiting for parts to come in bought on the 8th of May


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 18, 2020)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 18, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The best new 3ds xl edition


----------



## Justin20020 (May 18, 2020)

I ordered 2 Zelda tshirts and 2 Kingdom hearts tshirts from emp


----------



## Sannetje (May 18, 2020)

Bought Dr. Kawashima's Brain Training on the Wii U for a hacking exploit. And the Outer Wilds, which i really enjoyed!


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (May 18, 2020)

bought myself a new PC
waiting for it to arrive now


----------



## BORTZ (May 18, 2020)

I "got" my car cleaned out. It's been a year since I've been about a year since it's gotten a good detailing. I also got my new grille installed. I got it before all this nonsense but never got around to it until now.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2020)

Managed to grab an Animal Crossing Switch for retail price from Amazon, which I'm super chuffed about!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 18, 2020)

Bought some self resetting 0.75A fuses on amazon for some console mods and a aquarium LED psu that the fuse burnt out on. I use it on my corn snake tank

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (May 18, 2020)

ControllerChaos has some freaking slick designs for Switch pro controllers. Super excited to try them out! Especially that SNES one


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 18, 2020)

I forgot to add the most important part in any PC.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 19, 2020)

Ordered another Pi 4, a 2GB version this time, as an "upgrade" to my current Pi 3 that's being used as a NAS. I plan on getting another external HDD to add to my 4TB one that's basically full, so having USB 3.0 and actual Gigabit ethernet will be quite helpful when I'm transferring stuff around.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 19, 2020)

A big bottle of vodka.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> A big bottle of vodka.



Then,cheers (Skål !!) ........ "schnapps thrushes".....


----------



## almi05 (May 20, 2020)

I recently got my cousin's Nintendo 64 with a lot of cartridges.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2020)

I will go "deeper" into,to see Things that nobody have seen before....


----------



## teamlocust (May 20, 2020)

Just received these from amazon japan... time to hack these...


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 20, 2020)

Red PS3 slim is pure sex!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2020)

Also delivered today:


----------



## Minox (May 21, 2020)

Wanted to graduate from my previous grip trainer so bought a 54kg Captain Crush one.


----------



## danwellby (May 21, 2020)

Just some good soldering consumables for my pile of projects


----------



## DefourmisDecorum (May 21, 2020)

Picked up Persona 5 for Royal for 3 bucks lol.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 23, 2020)

https://slickdeals.net/f/14074628-8...al-hard-drive-125-free-shipping?src=catpagev2 < Welp, I was looking for an 8TB HDD to add to my NAS and...would you look at that, $125 for an 8TB Seagate Backup Plus, so I had to grab it.


----------



## Thejigmaster (May 24, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-Joy...1&keywords=joycon&qid=1590283180&sr=8-20&th=1 

Because I was trying to figure out why my wireless stopped working on one joycon and ended up opening it to investigate, took it apart and back together but I broke it..  bought a new set and going to shell swap them, and (hopefully) not break them.


----------



## zeroultima6 (May 24, 2020)

Final part for the gaming PC is the holy trinity of hard drives, now i might create a tutorial as i built it so it will be on my blog, maybe.


----------



## nxwing (May 24, 2020)

Gaming chair arrived today


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 24, 2020)

nxwing said:


> Gaming chair arrived today
> View attachment 210300 View attachment 210301 View attachment 210302


Panther? What kind of weird chinese chair is that? lol mine had a bee on it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Panther? What kind of weird chinese chair is that? lol mine had a bee on it.


It's a local brand here.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 25, 2020)

Preordered a couple of weeks ago Ghost of Tsushima special edition for ps4 and today Story of Seasons Friends of  Mineral town.

Harvest moon Friends of mineral Town is my favorite HM 2nd favorite HM game, HM64 is my favorite of them all.

Also bought yesterday some micro usb to usb-c adapters. I have alot of them and It was just cheaper to get some adapters right now.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 25, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Preordered a couple of weeks ago Ghost of Tsushima special edition for ps4 and today Story of Seasons Friends of  Mineral town.
> 
> Harvest moon Friends of mineral Town is my favorite HM 2nd favorite HM game, HM64 is my favorite of them all.
> 
> ...


Micro USB to USB-C for what device?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 25, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Micro USB to USB-C for what device?


For my phone. I have about 30 or 40 micro USB cables from buying various things or my family gives me and I think 3 Usb-C cables. I so I needed some adapters and gave some to my sister. Its mainly for me to have so I can charge my phone at work on their chargers.

A USB-c cable locally is about $10 and the adapters cost me $7 for 6 of them. With all the micro USB cables I have its just cheaper to buy and adapter and use them like that.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomUser (May 25, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> https://slickdeals.net/f/14074628-8...al-hard-drive-125-free-shipping?src=catpagev2 < Welp, I was looking for an 8TB HDD to add to my NAS and...would you look at that, $125 for an 8TB Seagate Backup Plus, so I had to grab it.


That external drive have the tendency to overheat, although if you're going to use it inside your NAS by taking the drive out of it's encloser then I guess it should be okay.


----------



## relauby (May 26, 2020)

We’re marching to a faster pace!
Look out! Here comes the master race!



 

If anyone’s curious, here is what I’m running.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Diablosblizz (May 27, 2020)

I recently built a HTPC. Specs:

AMD Ryzen 3100
MSI Prime A320I-K (weak but I plan to upgrade)
16GB DDR4 3200MHz
Zotac 1070 TI Mini
SilverStone SG13 mini case
650w PSU

I'll see if I can post some pictures!


----------



## shaunj66 (May 28, 2020)

It may not look like much but this is the best retro controller I've ever used. The dpad is just perfect. It has 4 microswitches on a pivoted dpad which makes each direction feel distinct and gives perfect clicky feedback.

The one in the front is my _well used_ pad. I've had it for about 10 years and love it. I just recently found one BNIB on eBay so picked it up in case this one ever fails


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 28, 2020)

Ordered hardcover copies of the currently released Bradley Beaulieu's Songs of Shattered Sands books (and preordered the next one coming in July).

Forget how I came across the series, but started reading it a week or so ago and am just about to finish the last currently released book on my Kindle, and liked it enough that I wanted physical copies of it. 

I normally go for paperbacks, but not all of the books were available as paperback in the various stores I checked, and having "mismatched" books in a series mildly irks me so had to go for hardcovers this time around.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2020)

Childhood Memories !!!!



 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Favorite_Martian


----------



## AmandaRose (May 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Childhood Memories !!!!
> 
> View attachment 211140
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Favorite_Martian


When I was little there was something I always found a little creepy about Ray Walston. Now I have no Idea why lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> When I was little there was something I always found a little creepy about Ray Walston. Now I have no Idea why lol.



I love this Series....and I never had "fear" from him.

Amanda,you had really a hard Childhood.......
I am very sorry....


----------



## Hayato213 (May 29, 2020)

Bought 1x RGH Xbox 360 Slim with 2TB HDD, along with two separate 2TB 2.5 HDD.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 30, 2020)

Wife vintage thingorama part whatever:







Unfortunately not an actual "mini" jukebox, that would've been way neater, so it's just a radio (and cassette player lol) but eh whatever. Paid $35 for it.

Also nabbed a Dell PowerEdge R710 server, or at least the chassis and (I assume) the motherboard for it for a whopping $20. Not 100% sure what I'll do with it, but I'll probably try and chuck 2x Xeon x5690's 6c/12t CPUs in it for a total 12c/24t @ 3.73ghz, maybe chuck around 80GB of RAM in it (which I found a kit of ECC DDR3 for only $80), and then a couple of the Dell 700w PSUs that normally come with it. Be like maybe $200-$250 total for everything, give or take, which for a...kinda? recent (ie ~10 year old ), mostly stacked server is really decent.

EDIT: Decided to nab 2x Xeon x5680's in it, since they were substantially cheaper for slightly lower performance. $80 for two of them, as opposed to $130 for two x5690s. Definitely not worth the extra $50 for slightly higher clock speeds.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 30, 2020)

Nabbed the New 3DS (original size) last month and nabbed the XL variant yesterday.... they're both in like new Condition 





Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 30, 2020)

Bought 2 to upgrade my O3DS and O3DS XL cards


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 1, 2020)

Seems the left mouse button microswitch in my Razer Blade 14 decided to up and die on me, so ordered some replacement switches to swap them out with.


EDIT: Also, found 2x working 870w PSUs for that server I bought for only $30, so got those ordered as well. At this point, just need to pickup some ECC RAM and heatsinks and I should have everything I need to fuck around with the thing


----------



## airrich (Jun 2, 2020)

Borderlands 3. Probably shouldn't have since I have a huge backlog.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Jun 2, 2020)

Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition is now in my possession, i'm going to feel the pain (of losing a person that is, not telling who cause spoilers)


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 5, 2020)

Filled up my tank.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2020)

I got gifted a N64 + OOT + 2 shot controllers and new in box car breakpads + brake rotors.

I've bought meself some new socks, paid off a mate of mine, got a shit load of cat food and stocked up on razorblades, shampoos, shower gels and other cleaning agents.
I don't have to worry about that for the coming year : D


----------



## Chary (Jun 5, 2020)

It'll make a fun weekend project


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 6, 2020)

Bought the C&C remaster on Steam.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 6, 2020)

https://itch.io/b/520/bundle-for-racial-justice-and-equality < Itch.io "Bundle for Racial Justice and Equality" for $5.

741 pieces of trash plus Desktop Goose = buy for me.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 6, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> https://itch.io/b/520/bundle-for-racial-justice-and-equality < Itch.io "Bundle for Racial Justice and Equality" for $5.
> 
> 741 pieces of trash plus Desktop Goose = buy for me.


That is too much. So many games I dont care about. I dont even wanna buy it because its too much overwhelming.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 6, 2020)

SG854 said:


> That is too much. So many games I dont care about. I dont even wanna buy it because its too much overwhelming.


You can definitely ignore like 95% of what's on offer here, but there are a few decent titles thrown in with the trash that I'd absolutely recommend like Minit, A Short Hike, Catlateral Damage, Super Hexagon, Oxenfree, Night in the Woods, Cook Serve Delicious 2, Death and Taxes, and probably a few more that I didn't notice when I quickly skimmed through the list. Definitely worth $5 just for those


----------



## zeroultima6 (Jun 7, 2020)

With all the PC parts combined, here's my completed PC in case if anyone's curious.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jun 7, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You can definitely ignore like 95% of what's on offer here, but there are a few decent titles thrown in with the trash that I'd absolutely recommend like Minit, A Short Hike, Catlateral Damage, Super Hexagon, Oxenfree, Night in the Woods, Cook Serve Delicious 2, Death and Taxes, and probably a few more that I didn't notice when I quickly skimmed through the list. Definitely worth $5 just for those


Steam keys or anything? Just the games themselves are sadly not worth anything... I mean this is GBAtemp after all.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 7, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Steam keys or anything? Just the games themselves are sadly not worth anything... I mean this is GBAtemp after all.


No Steam keys, they just link to your Itch.io account as usual.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 7, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> EDIT: Also, found 2x working 870w PSUs for that server I bought for only $30, so got those ordered as well. At this point, just need to pickup some ECC RAM and heatsinks and I should have everything I need to fuck around with the thing


Managed to win 80GB (10x8GB) of ECC DDR3 for $61 

Depending on pricing, I'll probably pick up another 2x8GB sticks for cheapo to bring it to a total of 96GB, 6 sticks for each CPU.

EDIT: Nabbed another 2 of the same brand and speed for $22, so a total of $83 for 96GB of RAM. 

Now just need heatsinks and drive trays for the most part and should be all set.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 8, 2020)

Bought Medievil and Persona 5 on the days of play sale. I already owned the P5 collectors edition but for $10 ill get it digital. Also I already got the  platinum  in Medievil.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## campbell0505 (Jun 8, 2020)

Brought Horizon Chase Turbo, N++ and Kotodama: The 7 Mysteries of Fujisawa on the eShop. I played N+ back on the DS and saw the switch version was on sale, and I had Horizon Chase Turbo on iOS a few years ago. Kotodama I only brought because it was $1.50 AUD.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 8, 2020)

Bought them yesterday.


----------



## RandomUser (Jun 8, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> EDIT: Also, found 2x working 870w PSUs for that server I bought for only $30, so got those ordered as well. At this point, just need to pickup some ECC RAM and heatsinks and I should have everything I need to fuck around with the thing


Is it a Xeon rig?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 8, 2020)

https://limitedrungames.com/product...-the-seven-sirens?_pos=2&_sid=87028afc3&_ss=r


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 8, 2020)

RandomUser said:


> Is it a Xeon rig?


Yeah, won an auction for a Dell Poweredge R710 chassis and motherboard for $20. Putting 2x Xeon x5680's in it, the 94GB of RAM, 2x 870w PSUs, and then an undetermined number of HDDs at some point. Mostly going to use it to fuck around with VMs and server grade hardware for funsies.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 8, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> I forgot to add the most important part in any PC.


mohammed, that's a 1600w PS, what kind of pc drains such power?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 8, 2020)

I dont know how much power I need so I bought the maximum power supply to prevent any future issues.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also I live with parents so I dont pay for rent, food and bad .... and it is temporary so let me live a little bit hehe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

After all this intel released gen 10 that requires new motherboard ..... all the money I spent is a waste not just because of psu

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

To upgrade the motherboard means that I have to buy whole new system again

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I wish I knew that they will release new types of motherboards


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 8, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> I dont know how much power I need so I bought the maximum power supply to prevent any future issues.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You definitely wasted money on the PSU, you could've gotten away with 800W and still had room left over for extra things. 

Also, doesn't matter that Intel released 10th series because Intel hasn't really changed architecture since 2015 so there's little performance difference and it'd be a massive waste of money if you have anything released from the last few years from Intel. 

Also, you don't need to "buy the whole new system again", you'd just need the new CPU and motherboard. Everything else can be re-used.

Also, this is not a chatroom, stop multiposting. Make a single post and type your entire post there. If you need to add something, edit it, don't make another post.


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2020)

I ordered delivery from this adorable Japanese bakery. Haven't been able to go there locally, so I saw it could be brought to my house. Got other things like a milk loaf and castella cake, but this was the best part.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 8, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 212448
> 
> I ordered delivery from this adorable Japanese bakery. Haven't been able to go there locally, so I saw it could be brought to my house. Got other things like a milk loaf and castella cake, but this was the best part.


OH MAH GAWD!
I'M LOST! So cruel, why show this to me during my fasting days?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 8, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Also nabbed a Dell PowerEdge R710 server, or at least the chassis and (I assume) the motherboard for it for a whopping $20. Not 100% sure what I'll do with it, but I'll probably try and chuck 2x Xeon x5690's 6c/12t CPUs in it for a total 12c/24t @ 3.73ghz, maybe chuck around 80GB of RAM in it (which I found a kit of ECC DDR3 for only $80), and then a couple of the Dell 700w PSUs that normally come with it. Be like maybe $200-$250 total for everything, give or take, which for a...kinda? recent (ie ~10 year old ), mostly stacked server is really decent.
> 
> EDIT: Decided to nab 2x Xeon x5680's in it, since they were substantially cheaper for slightly lower performance. $80 for two of them, as opposed to $130 for two x5690s. Definitely not worth the extra $50 for slightly higher clock speeds.


So the server chassis showed up today, everything looks in good condition, no bent pins in the CPU sockets, everything looks pretty clean, they even left the two PCIe risers in it  But they pulled the chassis fans and the HDD trays for whatever reason 

So ordered the rest of the parts I needed to finish it up, 5x chassis fans for it, 4x HDD trays, 2x heatsinks for the CPUs.

All in all I've spent $40 for the chassis, $80 for 2x Xeon 5680s, $80 for 96GB of DDR3, and $60 for the above chassis fans and HDDs trays and heatsinks for a total of $260 for a 12c/24t, 96GB DDR3 server. Not too bad.


EDIT: I have no impulse control and just bought 4x 2TB SAS drives for $20 each. New old stock HGST drives apparently, which if true will be an excellent deal and if not, well, whatever, 8TBs worth of used HDDs for $80 isn't too bad.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jun 9, 2020)

8bitdo m30 for the Genny. Testing it with some Streets of Rage 2.


----------



## Chary (Jun 9, 2020)

I imported a ton of fancy white chocolate from britain. WORTH IT!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 9, 2020)

..more "Power"  for the external WD HDD:


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 9, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 212606
> 
> I imported a ton of fancy white chocolate from britain. WORTH IT!



where did you order them from ? link us.


----------



## Chary (Jun 9, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> where did you order them from ? link us.


My bad; certainly, here it is! https://www.highlandchocolatier.com/


----------



## Amadren (Jun 9, 2020)

Bought a Nintendo Switch animal crossing edition (the European one, so it also includes the game). Bought it because it was only 250€, brand new, sealed.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 9, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> So the server chassis showed up today, everything looks in good condition, no bent pins in the CPU sockets, everything looks pretty clean, they even left the two PCIe risers in it  But they pulled the chassis fans and the HDD trays for whatever reason
> 
> So ordered the rest of the parts I needed to finish it up, 5x chassis fans for it, 4x HDD trays, 2x heatsinks for the CPUs.
> 
> ...


Welp, I now see why this server was $20 

I didn't notice beforehand when I got it cuz it was slightly obscured by the PSU bracket, but apparently whoever stripped this thing down decided to tear both of the soldered, proprietary power supply connectors from the motherboard for...some reason??? They also took the CPU retention brackets off for no reason, and even stole the CR2032 CMOS battery. The CPU retention brackets weren't the biggest deal, since I could just buy a cheapo/broken LGA1366 motherboard and steal those, but the damn PSU connectors aren't something you can just buy off ebay or Aliexpress...

SO. I just bought a replacement motherboard for $40, because god damn it I already have everything else coming.


----------



## RandomUser (Jun 10, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Yeah, won an auction for a Dell Poweredge R710 chassis and motherboard for $20. Putting 2x Xeon x5680's in it, the 94GB of RAM, 2x 870w PSUs, and then an undetermined number of HDDs at some point. Mostly going to use it to fuck around with VMs and server grade hardware for funsies.


You're going to have a lot of fun with that rig. Congratulation. You should be able to easily boot your entire fully featured OS in RAM.
EDIT:
Reading your last post, ouch. Yes, the power supply isn't exactly proprietary, and at the same time, it is. Some of the PSU itself doesn't have wires on them, at least mine doesn't and it quite thin and long The PSU itself is about 1400 to 1500 watts per PSU. It is the case itself that has the wiring to connect the HDD motherboard, etc.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 11, 2020)

Bought these as a late birthday present for myself


Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 11, 2020)

How much different in P5R to P5? 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## dekuleon (Jun 11, 2020)

Ready for SX's Chips


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Clearanced for $7 rentals for $30


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 11, 2020)

$3 ;P


----------



## danwellby (Jun 11, 2020)

A mixed 12 pack of cider


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Jun 11, 2020)

I bought myself a Xperia Play in white for 50 bucks 
Great Deal


----------



## CactusMan (Jun 11, 2020)

I bought a second hand beer tab, I got tired of lock down. I´ll make my own cafe.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bought Ancestors the humankind odyssey on the days of play sale on ps4

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 11, 2020)

CactusMan said:


> I bought a second hand beer tab, I got tired of lock down. I´ll make my own cafe.


Wow - Congratulations.

I wish you all the Best and good Luck with your "new" Cafe.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 12, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> How much different in P5R to P5?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Very much the same, but with new added content, changes and more replayability. You can import your PS3 save (in which I did) to Royal, at a cost of starting the game again. If you still have the PS3 version, I'd keep it. I plan on not to sell it and would continue it for fun.

Here's a list of contents from Royal


Spoiler



*New Content in Persona 5 Royal*
* New character and party member named Kasumi
* An entirely new school semester has been added, expanding the story alongside a new Palace
* The new 'Thieves Den' feature lets you visit a huge room full of unlockable bonus content at any time through the pause menu. You can use in-game currency to unlock things like artwork, character models, cutscenes, and music
* A number of brand new animated story cutscenes
* A whole new location called Kichijoji is yours to explore, and it's bigger than any other real world location in the game
* Kichijoji has a club that you can visit with party members, opening up new social and bonding events
* Kichijoji's club features a darts minigame that enhances the effects of baton pass for each character
* Kichijoji's club also has billiards. There's no actual minigame, but choosing to play billiards strengthens your relationship with every available party member by a small amount
* Kichijoji has a jazz bar that can grant party members level ups and stat boosts
* Kichijoji has a temple where you can permanently increase Joker's SP through meditation
* Kichijoji has a number of shops that offer new services and items
* Two brand new confidants with their own perks
* Akechi's social link route has been completely overhauled, slots differently into the story
* Some confidants (particularly party members) have additional social scenes
* New events, such as holidays and additional character scenes, have been added to the calendar
* New Personas
* New third form for each party member's Persona
* New enemies
* New weapons
* New armour
* New accessories
* New items
* Two new story endings
*
Gameplay Additions in Persona 5 Royal*
* The Phantom Thieves now have powerful 'Showtime' attacks -- basically tag-team super moves. They're unlocked one by one as the story progresses
* All Palaces have been reworked to some degree, although largely they remain the same in terms of layout
* Some Palaces have completely new areas
* Joker now has a grappling hook that lets you access new areas in dungeons
* The grappling hook often leads to secret locations that house 'Will Seeds' -- there are three Will Seeds to find in each Palace
* Each time you find all three Will Seeds in a Palace, you'll be rewarded with a unique accessory
* Will Seeds also restore a bit of the party's SP
* All Palace bosses have been reworked in some way, either with additional mechanics or phases
* Some Palaces now have additional boss-like enemies and encounters
* Mementos, the randomised dungeon that you can visit when you have free time, has been expanded quite significantly -- floors can be bigger and there's more room for exploration in general
* Mementos now has a shop that sells exclusive goods in exchange for 'flowers' -- collectables that you find while exploring
* A new 'stamp' system has been added to Mementos. Stamps can be found on each floor, and you can spend them on three different bonuses: more exp, more money, and more items. Once activated, these bonuses are permanent, unless you decide to reset them
* There are new side quests to complete in Mementos
* Rare, unstable shadows can now appear both in Palaces and Mementos. On death, they explode, dealing big damage to all other enemies
* The Velvet Room now offers special optional battles that you can take part in for various rewards (this is also where DLC battles take place)
* The Velvet Room can now go into a random 'alarm' mode, which powers up persona fusion and other services, but may also result in unexpected fusion results
*
Gameplay Adjustments in Persona 5 Royal (Dungeons and Combat)*
* Ammo now restocks after battle, making guns way more valuable across dungeon runs
* Some Personas have been rebalanced both in terms of stats and available skills
* Some enemies have been rebalanced both in terms of stats and available skills
* The baton pass mechanic has been expanded and is available to all party members from the beginning
*
Gameplay Adjustments in Persona 5 Royal (Everyday Life)*
* The calendar has been reworked in places, allowing for more free time and additional opportunities to interact with your confidants
* Morgana doesn't tell you to go to bed quite so much -- you generally get a lot more free time at night, even if you can't leave Leblanc
* 'Assist' mechanic gives you recommendations on which confidant to visit and which stat to improve
* Confidants can now call you after you hang out with them, giving you an additional dialogue choice and therefore another opportunity to strengthen your bond with them
* Some confidants have reworked perks
*
Other Additions in Persona 5 Royal*
* Graphical enhancements on PS4 Pro
* New opening movie
* New main menu screen
* New dialogue text font in the localised release
* Some dialogue windows have new visual effects
* New and additional character portraits in conversations
* Around 30 new music tracks
* New weather effects have been added depending on the time of year in-game
* New Game Plus now carries over additional bonuses, like HP and SP increases
* A completely new Trophy list, separate from Persona 5's


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 13, 2020)

Bought an EZ-Flash junior that I'm going to return cause it only worked once and now it hangs on OSINIT... or it boot up to a garbled mess or the gameboy does the bios but doesn't show nintendo.

Well now it only only does the gameboy bios with no nintendo and hangs there. I've tried on 7 different gameboys and 6 different micro SD cards.



Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 13, 2020)

Quality instrumental music recorded in Wien and mass manufactured in West Germany; this also happens to be one of the few commercial CDs with index markers (Audio CD:tracks/indexes = Movie DVD:titles/chapters)

 
And of course a free quality* TV also from a pre-sellout European brand

* we literally had a Blaupunkt-rebranded CUC5303 for 20 years that's the cheaper model of this one: and since we never throw away any electronic product before disassembling it, I have a spare for pretty much every part, lol

Karma is definitely having a laugh though since the nearly-free Ony from last summer is starting to wear out!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 14, 2020)

Moar books.

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/437790.Flesh_and_Spirit
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1140216.Breath_and_Bone

Not a super amazing series to be perfectly honest, but the second book had a twist that fucking got me so good I ended up saying "oh fuck" at 1am and woke my wife up   Had to grab some physical copies of it at the very least. 

Would suggest to give these two books a read through (there's more in the series I haven't got to just yet, but these two books cover one storyline and the other 2 are for another story in the same world so eh). The first book is a bit of a slog for about 3/4s of it but god the second book makes up for it totally IMO.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 14, 2020)

My Optimus finally came from BBTS:

 

Am super happy with it!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2020)

Ordered an 8 port ethernet switch, so I can populate all 5 ethernet ports on my server once everything is all setup (and have a couple extra for consoles probably). 

Wanted to just use dd-wrt on an old Asus router I had before upgrading to turn that into an ethernet switch, but can't seem to find it anywhere and the other routers I have laying around are shit and only have 100mbit ports.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 17, 2020)

...and the 3DS Version arrived too:


----------



## zeroultima6 (Jun 18, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> How much different in P5R to P5?



The untold third semester, one new character, new social links added, and new collectibles like skulls and the like


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 20, 2020)

Ordered a PERC 6/i RAID/SAS controller for the server, forgot it didn't have a SAS controller integrated into the mobo  

Also ordered an M.2 to USB enclosure, as I now have a spare 500GB NVMe that I figure I can use as a nice and fast live USB for various stuff.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 20, 2020)

Bought 2 bettas. A pinkish red crowntail betta and a platinum betta. They are in different tanks. My friends kept telling how good Smirnoff ice Berry blast is so I got 4 cans(I rare drink so they will last me a while). Bought a filter for one of the betta tanks, its a penn plex cascade 300.

Also I shipped my neon blue joycon to nintendo for drift repair. It didn't have drift until I started playing Animal Crossing.








  He doesn't like me. Anytime I get near his tank he starts puffing out his gills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 22, 2020)

My dewalt drill crapped out on me so going to try hf's new pro series line


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 22, 2020)

Bought myself an Analog Mega SG and Mega Everdrive X7. Why? Because I felt like it


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 22, 2020)

A 10 metre flat ethernet cable to replace the dodgy one that keeps dropping connection. Must have kinked the wire too much when routing it under the carpets/flooring.

Now for the joy of ripping up the old one and replacing it


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 22, 2020)

Yay

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Bought myself an Analog Mega SG and Mega Everdrive X7. Why? Because I felt like it


Why didn’t you wait for everdrive mega pro ?


----------



## Centrix (Jun 22, 2020)

a new Sandisk Extreme 64GB 150MB transfer rate card so I could continue my ever relentless effort of installing my wii u backups to my hard drive lol


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 22, 2020)

This is how I protect my expensive PC from dust everyday hehe I unplug it and cover it ..... every day.

This is very funny to me.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2020)

The heat was unbearable for the last few days, so I dropped some money on a portable air conditioner.

After 1 hour there's already a nice improvement in my living room.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## zeroultima6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


>



Good luck on hard mode


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 25, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> Good luck on hard mode


It was on the $20 rack so I said why not


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 25, 2020)

Father's day gift from my wife:


Spoiler: IwishPeopleWouldLearnToSpoilerLargeImages












And then I also randomly won an auction for an iMac G3 for $60. Only 350mhz version,  and possibly only 64MB of RAM, slot loader, and probably no HDD (or at least a dead one), but it appears to boot up so that's nice. Dunno what I'll do with it for sure, I'm half tempted to pull the motherboard out and replace it with a Raspberry Pi using the following: https://github.com/qbancoffee/imac_g3_ivad_board_init < and make it into a Retro PC/console AIO...but ehhh maybe too much work. If I don't end up doing that I'll probably just swap the motherboard for something faster, use it for a week, and then plop it on my shelf next to my Macintosh Plus  

As for server things, got the RAID card and it worked all fine...but the cables they included were for a different Poweredge model, so had to order a new SAS cable for it. Also probably gonna pick up some X5670 CPUs from my cousin to use, while I wait for the x5680's to show up from China.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## zeroultima6 (Jun 26, 2020)

Got a monitor, at least for the streaming part


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 27, 2020)

What did you buy on steam? I want suggestions.


----------



## uriel831 (Jun 28, 2020)

I bought a 400gb micro sd card for my Nintendo Switch.


----------



## PalomPorom (Jun 29, 2020)

I just got the last Xenoblade Chronicles X Limited Edition on Amazon. Now my collection is complete

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 29, 2020)

Spoiler: kitten











Wife found a kitten at the side of the road, whose mama was seemingly hit by a car. Named it Ciri, cuz why not. 

Also, that iMac I bought for $60 showed up Saturday...in a bunch of fucking pieces. Idiots who packaged it just wrapped it once with bubble wrap, threw some paper into the box, and called that good. Was completely loose in the box, so the entire outer housing was smashed (except for the blue top, it seems), the inner bezel was all cracked, part of the logic board was cracked... Somehow it still boot up (at least to the missing OS screen), but it's just too damaged to do anything with, so asking for a refund 

...but I won another from a different seller, on eBay this time, for $125. 500mhz, 256mb of RAM, 30GB HDD, and graphite this time. I double checked with the seller and am having him send me pictures of his packaging job before it gets sent out, so hopefully this time it won't show up utterly destroyed.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 1, 2020)

Needed something to play after P5R so went ahead and bought P4G.


----------



## CactusMan (Jul 1, 2020)

https://www.play-asia.com/distraint-collection-limited-edition/13/70bs03


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2020)

Ordered a new wall mount for the TV in my bedroom, got one with an articulating arm so we can move it around a bit more since the really old one I have was built for like...a 32" TV max and it has a 43" TV on it now


----------



## weatMod (Jul 1, 2020)

i got one of those cheap Chinese bluetooth tags/trackers from Aliexpress








i downloaded the app "kindelf" the instructions said to  download to my Android phone for it from the play store and i opened it and tried to search for the tag
 and it wasn't finding it, then i noticed that my screen was not unlocking (i have  my mi band set as a trusted  device for smart unlock)
then i investigated and found that i could no longer turn on bluetooth at all , i uninstalled the app and rebooted the phone like 5 times  still i can't  turn bluetooth on
i went to settings>apps> and forced stop on my  bluetooth app and    cleared cache and data and rebooted the phone and still   i can't turn bluetooth on

i updated my phone to the latest version of  Android for my device and i  did the security patches  and still i can't turn on bluetooth
 so now i have a phone with no bluetooth

i did get the tracker to work with the IOS version of the app on my ipad though ,but now it seems like everything i do on my ipad  the ipad gets really hot
but i did recently update to IOS 13 and the new version of  uncover jailbreak so i am not sure if it;s the shitty Chinese spyware app or the  shitty Chinese spyware jailbreak that is causing the issue

anyways   anyone have any suggestions on  how to fix bluetooth on Oreo without having to resort to doing  a  factory data reset?

these things SUCK NEVER BUY THEM !


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

Soldering "Gun" with "Soldersupply".


----------



## zxr750j (Jul 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 215778 View attachment 215779
> 
> Soldering "Gun" with "Soldersupply".


Project?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

zxr750j said:


> Project?


I hope to "achieve" now the DSi Hardmod....I have no idea how good this Soldersupply works but i hope it helps me and my shaking Hands.....

https://gbatemp.net/threads/please-reconsider-it-good-to-install-unlaunch.567933/page-2


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 215778 View attachment 215779
> 
> Soldering "Gun" with "Soldersupply".


Nice but please remember when talking about this that there is a L in solder. It really really pisses me off every time I hear an American or someone else (its mostly Americans) say Soder why the fuck they miss out the L I dont know lol. Even @AlanJohn said soder in the latest EoFCast interview


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Nice but please remember when talking about this that there is a L in solder. It really really pisses me off every time I hear an American or someone else (its mostly Americans) say Soder why the fuck they miss out the L I dont know lol. Even @AlanJohn said soder in the latest EoFCast interview


Ich bin ein Österreicher,Amanda Jane.
Me Austria,no America.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

...another Thing arrived today:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 3, 2020)

Ordered 1GB of RAM for my iMac G3, which showed up in immaculate condition


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 3, 2020)

I recently bought a gym membership. Including Personal Trainer services and a nutricionist to help me out.

Aside from that I bought Farcry Primal and Spyro Reignited Trilogy and three pairs of tennis shoes. Won't be buying anything else this month. x.x


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 3, 2020)

Skelletonike said:


> I recently bought a gym membership. Including Personal Trainer services and a nutricionist to help me out.
> 
> Aside from that I bought Farcry Primal and Spyro Reignited Trilogy and three pairs of tennis shoes. Won't be buying anything else this month. x.x


Having six feet is probably a big advantage in tennis.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 3, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> Having six feet is probably a big advantage in tennis.


The store was having an awesome sale of take 3 pay 2 on all brands. Couldn't miss it.


----------



## fatsocat (Jul 3, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Nice but please remember when talking about this that there is a L in solder. It really really pisses me off every time I hear an American or someone else (its mostly Americans) say Soder why the fuck they miss out the L I dont know lol. Even @AlanJohn said soder in the latest EoFCast interview


My wife was born and raised in Reading, England. She moved here to the US in her mid twenties to study and eventually applied for and was granted citizenship. I met her in my early 30s when she was just turning 25. We were married three years later and stayed that way until she passed away two years ago. She was often very offended by the way I said "solder" without saying the "L".

We dug into the issue. Turns out, both are correct!

To understand the word "solder", you have to understand where the word came from. Originally, the Middle English word was "souder" which came from the French word "soudeur". To take it even further back, the French word originates from the Latin word "solidare". In the late 15th century there was a movement to make words closer to their Latin origins. As such, "souder" became "solder".

The American's decided to stick with older pronunciations because they were pretty anti-England at the time and wanted to distance themselves even further by adopting an older pronunciation scheme that all English knew but didn't use, but by then the words spelling was pretty official. As such, the "L" became silent so that the word sounded closer to "souder".

And now you know the "solder vs sodder" fight. Neither is wrong, both are right.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2020)

fatsocat said:


> My wife was born and raised in Reading, England. She moved here to the US in her mid twenties to study and eventually applied for and was granted citizenship. I met her in my early 30s when she was just turning 25. We were married three years later and stayed that way until she passed away two years ago. She was often very offended by the way I said "solder" without saying the "L".
> 
> We dug into the issue. Turns out, both are correct!
> 
> ...


Nope its solder and its maths not math


----------



## fatsocat (Jul 3, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Nope its solder and its maths not math


Yep, you are a Brit.

Start nagging me about how I say "warsh" and I swear to god I'll stroke out thinking you're my wife.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 4, 2020)

Got an email from nintendo saying my joycon repair status has been updated to being shipped to me. The email doesn't say anything about it being repaired or not.

Got an email from Amazon saying my preorder of Story of Seasons Friends of Mineral Town will be delivered sometime between August 5 and September 4th. I'm really getting sick and tired of amazon. I understand that their is a pandemic happening right now but they kept doing this to me way before Covid. Hopefully they don't do the same for my Ghost of Tsushima preorder.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 4, 2020)

Because it is on sale 50%.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Discount


What android mail app is that?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> What android mail app is that?


I am using Iphone hehe.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2020)

electric scooter.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 4, 2020)

by accident hehe.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Now the wait for my SD2SP2


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 5, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Now the wait for my SD2SP2


Thank god that I have wii wode hehe


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> I thought this hadn't been released yet?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Thank god that I have wii wode hehe


Not really as Wii wode isn't easy to add to a GameCube


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Well proof is right there


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 5, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Not really as Wii wode isn't easy to add to a GameCube


But it plays gamecube and wii games on the wii. Yeah local mod shop installed it for me.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> But it plays gamecube and wii games on the wii.


Let's see u put a GCGBP on a Wii and use GBI smarty pants


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 5, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Let's see u put a GCGBP on a Wii and use GBI smarty pants


These games should be played on handheld not big screen. I am not IGN.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> These games should be played on handheld not big screen. I am not IGN.


Not true or Nintendo would of never made the GCGBP


----------



## Minox (Jul 5, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> These games should be played on handheld not big screen. I am not IGN.


They are the same games no matter where you choose to play them. I too am waiting to buy a SD2SP2 in the future as I love the Gamecube.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Minox said:


> They are the same games no matter where you choose to play them. I too am waiting to buy a SD2SP2 in the future as I love the Gamecube.


They quite cheap bought 2 for $1.91 each


----------



## godreborn (Jul 5, 2020)

I recently bought the neo geo arcade stick console.  it took me a bit to figure out how to plug it into the mini as there are like four usb ports on it.  there's actually a separate cable for it, which turns the lights green, inside a compartment on the bottom of the unit.  it's not the one that receives power.  I don't think you need power when you use that cable.  this one is hard wired too.  normal power causes the lights to turn blue instead of green.


----------



## Minox (Jul 5, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> They quite cheap bought 2 for $1.91 each


Where would I find them?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 5, 2020)

Minox said:


> Where would I find them?


eBay or Aliexpress have them for super cheapo. I bought a couple off eBay last month for a few bucks.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 5, 2020)

Does it count ? Hehe


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm very impressed with this translated clone


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 7, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Ordered 1GB of RAM for my iMac G3, which showed up in immaculate condition


In addition, also just ordered an IDE->SATA adapter and a 64GB SSD for the iMac.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 8, 2020)

Why not


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 9, 2020)

Ended up winning an auction for a used Asus RT-87U for $35. 

https://www.asus.com/us/Networking/RTAC87U/


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Joe88 (Jul 9, 2020)

Bought something before the sale ends today, these 2 games the warez ver's are extremely out of date (and being vr games) were never updated since the initial launch on any site so bit the bullet and bought it


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 9, 2020)

I got my left joycon back from nintendo.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 11, 2020)

New brown velour cups for my headphones.


 
Damn they look brand new now.


----------



## Chary (Jul 11, 2020)

America...you've gone too far this time...


----------



## Nomi20 (Jul 11, 2020)

Vroom vroom! It's been a huge project but fun never the less.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## zeroultima6 (Jul 12, 2020)

Got a Xbox one controller for steam of course, and the TP-Link AX1800 because the wifi router really needs upgrading after 4 or so years, also its great for streaming imo.


----------



## Chary (Jul 14, 2020)

Went all-in on the whole orange and vanilla theme


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 217327
> 
> Went all-in on the whole orange and vanilla theme


Orange Vanilla Coke sounds awesome. I hate how America gets all the cool stuff. Here we have Coke or Cherry Coke.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Orange Vanilla Coke sounds awesome...



Really ??


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Really ??


Yes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes


  

Honestly it sounds........awful.....like a Christmas Bakery....only missing Cinnamon...


----------



## Zucker (Jul 15, 2020)

These:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Finally came and cut to fit


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Fun


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Fun


How fitting....


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> How fitting....View attachment 217808


I don't get your responce


----------



## emigre (Jul 18, 2020)

Final Fantasy VI on PC.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 18, 2020)

Curbside pickups on Best Buy and Target respectively



Spoiler











Not pictured: Anti-itch liquid that I requested (since my itch bites are showing up all over again) and small box contained handmade face masks that my mom woven from Alaska. Will share among siblings as instructed.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 18, 2020)

Got my preorder of Ghost of Tsushima SE, my preorder of Story of Seasons Friends of Mineral Town and I needed some new earbuds so I bought a pair of mpow 30 plus.

I've had mpow headphones before and I liked them so i decided to try them out.






Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## HeartfeltDesu (Jul 18, 2020)

I finally got around to buying I Am Setsuna on Switch! Aaaaaaand, I picked up a copy of J. J. Connington's _Murder in the Maze_.


----------



## Chary (Jul 18, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> I don't get your responce


Pretty sure it's because your avatar is paper mario


----------



## HeartfeltDesu (Jul 18, 2020)

Paper Mario is a bit played out. When we are we getting Uncanny Valley Half-Melted Plastic Mario?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 21, 2020)

Found dumpster diving 360 slim with 250HDD and works


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 21, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Found dumpster diving ......


Your Job ?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Your Job ?


Sure for free working consoles


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 21, 2020)

Sonic Advance 2, Metroid zero mission (featuring zero suit Samus :3)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> It is Waste so,no Price,my Freind.


It does not work that way


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 21, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> It does not work that way


Of course,you should not sell "Waste".....


----------



## zxr750j (Jul 21, 2020)

I bought a second hand new 3ds (non xl), I own all formatfactors of gameboys distributed in Holland (I think). Or am I missing something?
Gameboy
Gameboy pocket
Gameboy color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy advance SP
Gameboy Micro
DS Phat
DS Lite
DSi
DSi XL
3DS
3DS XL
2DS
2DS XL
New 3DS
New 3DS XL
Switch
Switch Lite


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 21, 2020)

Got a N3DS XL with 2 games in $90, It was cheapest one and yet perfectly fine(besides not having a pen). Modded right away, and I love it so far. 3DS is way much better than I thought.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 21, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> Got a N3DS XL with 2 games in $90, It was cheapest one and yet perfectly fine(besides not having a pen). Modded right away, and I love it so far. 3DS is way much better than I thought.


Nice


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 22, 2020)

Ordered a new ratchet set, to replace the old worn out (and a few missing sockets ) kit I have now, as well as a new jack and some jack stands to replace the one my little brother stole from me ._.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 22, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Ordered a new ratchet set, to replace the old worn out (and a few missing sockets ) kit I have now, as well as a new jack and some jack stands to replace the one my little brother stole from me ._.


Hope it wasn't the harbor freight jack stands


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 22, 2020)

Joe88 said:


> Hope it wasn't the harbor freight jack stands


Nah, wasn't one of the recalled ones lol, just this: https://www.autozone.com/engine-and-vehicle-lift/jack/duralast-2-25-ton-jack-and-stand-kit/82516_0_0 Cheapo, just enough so I can do minor stuff like change brake pads and such which is all I need


----------



## Alsusee (Jul 23, 2020)

I recently got a headphone hook that clamps to a desk so I have somewhere to hang my headphones. I didn't want an adhesive one as I wanted to move it around. The hook bit where you hang the headphones also folds up when not in use


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 24, 2020)

I got a couple more hypercardioid capsules for my Oktava MK-012s (I have 4 of them, two matched sets). Unfortunately they sent me the black ones.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 24, 2020)

Amazon had the Yakuza Remaster Collection $20 cheaper, so I decided to buy it.

My friend gave me 2 ps4 controllers 1 is a original black ds4 the other is a titanium blue ds4.
The reason he gave me the controllers was cause apparently the the black wasn't working so he gave it to me for parts and the other was it has left analog drift.
The black ds4 works fine but I want to buy a replacement shell for it.









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 24, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Amazon had the Yakuza Remaster Collection $20 cheaper, so I decided to buy it.
> 
> My friend gave me 2 ps4 controllers 1 is a original black ds4 the other is a titanium blue ds4.
> The reason he gave me the controllers was cause apparently the the black wasn't working so he gave it to me for parts and the other was it has left analog drift.
> ...


Replacing the analog take some work


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 24, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Replacing the analog take some work


Yeah but I'm not in any rush and I have done it before, but its not fun
Currently with the black controller he gave me I have 6 DS4 not including the titanium blue that needs the analog replaced.
Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 24, 2020)

3D printed bumper for my retrotink.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 24, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> 3D printed bumper for my retrotink.
> View attachment 218643


Is that a SBC like a Raspberry Pi or a OSSC?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 24, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Is that a SBC like a Raspberry Pi or a OSSC?


More like an OSSC. Just that it does less.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2020)

Ordered a pair of MoCA adapters for my house. Totally forgot MoCA existed somehow, I was wanting to replace a coax cable in my living room with an ethernet run for my living room PC and such...and then remembered that oh yeah, you can just do this instead  Ethernet would be the best option, but I don't really want to pay for a big spool of it required to run from my basement to my living room. Doing it with these particular adapters are a little bit more expensive, but muuuuuuuch less labor intensive and the extra $50 more it costs is I guess within my price range of "being lazy"  

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013J7O3X0/ < these in particular (plus a MoCA filter, of course). I don't expect 1gbps TBH, probably half that would be my bet, but that's still more than enough for what I plan on using it for.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 27, 2020)

Ended up buy Dragon Quest 1,2 and 3 on the switch yesterday. Also got $15 credit from Sony for being a plus member for over 5 years. So i bought Ark survival evolved on psn so me and a friend can play together. I already owned the disk but for basically $1.50 ill buy the digital version.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alsusee (Jul 27, 2020)

I got a new Switch case that has no elastic bits inside and has cutouts for the sticks and buttons. It took a while to arrive via a seller on AliExpress but eventually got here


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2020)

HDMi Converter for all Consoles now (I hope).
And a Pliers for my Toenail..... @slaphappygamer


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2020)

I bought a R4i SDHC Gold Pro flashcard!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 30, 2020)

Bought a 4-channel line mixer and some aux cables, so I can plug in multiple things to my Klipsch Pro Media 2.1 speakers at once. Also grabbed a ground noise loop isolator, just in case there's any noise coming through everything.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2020)

a ski mask


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2020)

I've participated here before, but who says i can't double dip :^)

Recently I got a good handful of older games at the thrift store,
NFS:MW(PC), Battlefield Vietnam(PC), Counter Strike(xbox), Crimson Skies(xbox), Xiii(xbox), Namco Museum(xbox), Max Payne(PS2), Dead to Rights(gamecube), ATV Quad Power Racing 2(gamecube), Madagascar(gamecube), Battleship(Gameboy color), Tekken 3(ps1), Cars race-o-rama(ps3), Destiny 1(ps4)

sometimes i deliberately buy old shovelware because it's a fun novelty, don't @ me

as for hardware, the list is smaller, but not much less significant
A yeston RX 550, the one that's single slot and low profile.. and pink
A Gigabyte g1 gaming motherboard, that comes with an i5-4460
a 1tb crucial ssd
a 16gb kit of ram for my main pc, so i can max it out before i go ryzen
an extra 8gb stick of ram so i can have 16gb in my alt pc

Next month i'll get myself a sapphire pulse rx 580, literally just for the aesthetics and that "new graphics card unbox" feeling


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 30, 2020)

These just came about 5 minutes ago. Hopefully Atelier game dialogue isn't changed in Europe. The right is a multilanguage Asian release of the Dusk trilogy (Japanese and English), it was about $150 CAD. Lulua was only about $30ish for the PAL copy. Couldn't find a US physical copy. Nelke was something like $40 CAD. So mostly cheaper than the eShop. Came in about 3 days, though I had to pay $40 for shipping and another $35 for duties.

I wish more games shipped with English translations. I know it's a port of older games, but if a game is digital only in the US I'd rather order the Japanese version and have English added through an update.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 31, 2020)

Hyperspace Xbox One X


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 31, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Hyperspace Xbox One X
> View attachment 219559


Custom paint job?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 31, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Custom paint job?


No it's a real Microsoft product and EB Games Canada was blowing them out so I traded in my (kinda) broken Xbox One VCR for it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 31, 2020)

Even though I own the game three times (2x PC copies and a Switch copy)...I preordered the new Stardew Valley collectors edition >.> 

https://www.fangamer.com/products/stardew-valley-switch-pc-collectors-edition-game

Love the game, so does my wife, so we think it looks real fucking cool.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 1, 2020)

A heckin' 900 quid mattress (£800 after a voucher code). It was supposed to be the best one for back pain (I have, like, a normal amount of back pain, but my wife has like over the top crippling back pain, so hopefully this will help). Honestly so far it's amazing.

When it arrived it was *smol*



 

But after unpacking it soon became *LORGE



 *

Gadget wise, the last thing was probably the Thermal Grizzly kryonaut thermal paste I got for when I clean out my old PS4 Chonky Boi. It's been massively noisy ever since I bought it used, hopefully scraping out all the dust and re-pasting will help.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 1, 2020)

BRAND. NEW. HDD!

I didn't buy new HDDs for nearly 5 years, so I decided to get a new one for my server and let my OG HDD rest a bit.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 1, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> BRAND. NEW. HDD!
> 
> I didn't buy new HDDs for nearly 5 years, so I decided to get a new one for my server and let my OG HDD rest a bit.


Only 2TB?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

Today the "Last and Highest" available Socket 1156 CPU arrived.

Intel Core i7 875K (together with an ASUS Mainboard,8 Gb RAM and a Soundblaster PCI Express Soundcard)

  

This is only the Test PC Case,the CPU is now working on this PC where I actually wrote this Post. 

Why not change the Mainboard too ?
Haha....yes of course and my Windows 10 Digital License is gone AGAIN.. no,thanks.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 1, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Only 2TB?


I'm poor lol, I'm not a data hoarder or pirate too so 2TB is more than enough to me


----------



## FocusedWiiWarrior (Aug 3, 2020)

A pack of 5 SD cards (500GB)


----------



## danwellby (Aug 4, 2020)

one imported copy of okiami hd for the ps3, cheaper than buying it off the psn


----------



## wonkeytonk (Aug 4, 2020)

Water


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## BalaFitKubak (Aug 4, 2020)

danwellby said:


> one imported copy of okiami hd for the ps3, cheaper than buying it off the psn
> View attachment 220175



Was about to buy this for switch but I could not stand the blurriness


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 5, 2020)

Won an auction for a first gen iPad Mini for $45. I introduced babber to Kid Pix deluxe on my iMac G3 the other day, and ever since she's been obsessed with coloring on phones and any screen she can find and stuff, so decided to find a cheapo tablet that I don't really care if she breaks/fucks up for coloring and learning and such.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 5, 2020)

https://www.experimentalpi.com/PiBoy-DMG--Full-Kit_p_18.html


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 5, 2020)

Got a cheap Windows VR headset to watch uhhhh... "Educational Movies" with.


----------



## danwellby (Aug 5, 2020)

BalaFitKubak said:


> Was about to buy this for switch but I could not stand the blurriness


I don't notice it myself, seems fine to me. once you get past the original intro it's quite sharp


----------



## Minox (Aug 7, 2020)

Pre-ordered an Analogue Pocket with a couple of accessories the other day :>


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 7, 2020)

I bought these from ebay.

I might buy one for shield too.


----------



## Robika (Aug 7, 2020)

Welp, I got meself a usb fan to survive programming in high temperatures!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> I bought these from ebay.
> 
> I might buy one for shield too.


What's wrong with the LCD on your switch?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 7, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> What's wrong with the LCD on your switch?


what do you mean ? too much dust 7.8 hehe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Nothing is wrong about the lcd.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2020)

Minox said:


> Pre-ordered an Analogue Pocket with a couple of accessories the other day :>
> 
> View attachment 220540


Ho man. It's already out of stock and it not even in production yet.
Also why make pre-order now if they gonna ship it only in may 2021. I hate when companies do it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> what do you mean ? too much dust 7.8 hehe
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Nothing is wrong about the lcd.


It's not dust I see 2 blotches


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 7, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> It's not dust I see 2 blotches


Maybe due to screen protector. Can highlight them ?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Maybe due to screen protector. Can highlight them ?


Ah ok


----------



## Roamin64 (Aug 7, 2020)

I just bought and received my new sound system  a full 11.2 system, atmos enabled, to go with my new OLED 65 inch tv.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

To get a little more better Teeth "Hygenic":


----------



## zeroultima6 (Aug 8, 2020)

Now my doubotsu no mori adventure continues on the horizon


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 8, 2020)

a pack of tropical skittles


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 8, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> To get a little more better Teeth "Hygenic":
> 
> View attachment 220573


Is it FDA approved?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2020)

OnePlus 8 Pro. Wouldve gone for samsung, but exynos, so i rather not (plus there were atm no good deals).


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2020)

Minox said:


> Pre-ordered an Analogue Pocket with a couple of accessories the other day :>
> 
> View attachment 220540



but its not Christmas yet or my birthday. but thank you for the present to me, anyway.

<3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Is it FDA approved?



It is not a Food/Drug Product,Made in China and used in Europa/Austria.
So no,I am sorry,I presume,Mister Gottlieb has no Authority on this Product.

It recieved very good Test Results and Ratings and is very similiar to Braun/Philips Products but cheaper.


----------



## crissal (Aug 8, 2020)

A lockpicking set, with transparent locks to practice!


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 8, 2020)

Dock for my Thinkpad
The docking action feels very pleasant.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Got for $11.91 by not paying the local tax 

https://www.amazon.com/Apexel-Fisheye-Telephoto-Kaleidoscope-Smartphone/dp/B075R7MBQN


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 9, 2020)

Tired of the in-ear silicone earphones that completely block out sound and makes your head feel like a vacuum. 

Bought these. Pretty damn good! Really compact


----------



## FocusedWiiWarrior (Aug 11, 2020)

I bought a new mouse pad


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 11, 2020)

Xbox games.


----------



## fvig2001 (Aug 11, 2020)

I bought a Bosto BT16HDT portable monitor. It's like a cheaper Cintiq that is less accurate. Calibration can only help so much. I will probably use it as a bathroom TV and for my upcoming GPD Win Max for drawing. 

I wish it had at least a headphone out since you need an HDMI audio extractor for this to get sound. It works well with my Switch (completely powered by the USB port).


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2020)

I Bought old mp3 player from 2004 called iriver H320 in a brand new condition.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## godreborn (Aug 14, 2020)

I got the deluxe package with two additional controllers and a way to plug the controller/console into the switch and other systems.  it's a console and a controller that can plug into a tv, another system, or the neo geo mini:


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 14, 2020)

Sega Genesis






Mistakes were made


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 15, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Sega Genesis
> 
> Mistakes were made


True, it's not a HD Graphics Model 1. Big Cringe!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> True, it's not a HD Graphics Model 1. Big Cringe!


Yeep but on the other hand it was cheap so I couldn't resist.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 15, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Sega Genesis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your first switch?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 15, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Yeep but on the other hand it was cheap so I couldn't resist.


Nice, cheap is good. Just like these plastic spoon straws I got in the mail from Amazon today.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 15, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Nice, cheap is good. Just like these plastic spoon straws I got in the mail from Amazon today.
> View attachment 221504


I haven't seen a plastic straw in a good few years as they got banned here and we now have shitty paper straws.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I haven't seen a plastic straw in a good few years as they got banned here and we now have shitty paper straws.


7/11 here only uses paper straws too which don't suck (in a bad way). So these will be nice to use again.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 15, 2020)

v 1.0 og xbox (clock cap damaged but also got a TSOP flashed board 1.0/1.1 ?) to transplant also some other things dvd-rw's for hexen torx kit and a 500gb sata drive+SATA to ide adapter


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Your first switch?


Second.
First was 2 years ago but I had to sell it because I was broke.

This one is surprisingly better than I thought now that I used it for a few hours.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 15, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Second.
> First was 2 years ago but I had to sell it because I was broke.
> 
> This one is surprisingly better than I thought now that I used it for a few hours.


Nice getting AC: NH?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Nice getting AC: NH?


Got it as well yeah.
Haven't tried it yet tho


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 15, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Got it as well yeah.
> Haven't tried it yet tho


Ah well it has consumed me over 1.5K hours played


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 17, 2020)

SD mount for my Saturn MODE..


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 21, 2020)

Dreamcast Fightpad.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 21, 2020)

Rocking my badass new time piece at work. 

It's ok to be jealous of me!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 21, 2020)

p1ngpong said:


> View attachment 222308
> Rocking my badass new time piece at work.
> 
> It's ok to be jealous of me!



Why be jealous,because of an Citizen "Onion".


----------



## Chary (Aug 21, 2020)

Went to a Japanese grocery store...sorta went nuts with snacks lol


----------



## Flame (Aug 21, 2020)

p1ngpong said:


> View attachment 222308
> Rocking my badass new time piece at work.
> 
> It's ok to be jealous of me!



Good heavens, just look at the time. no seriuosly. how do you tell the time with that messed up numbers like that.


send me your address p1ng ill send you a casio watch.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 21, 2020)

Chary said:


> Went to a Japanese grocery store...sorta went nuts with snacks lol


D: processed foods! so many plastics!


----------



## teamlocust (Aug 21, 2020)

Bought me lg gx 4k tv.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 21, 2020)

Firewatch and Alien Isolation on Steam - Weekend Sale.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 21, 2020)

My Legend Of Zelda Zippo was beginning to show its age lol. It's certainly been through the wars and has a lot of stories attached to it. 




So thought it time to get myself a new one.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 21, 2020)

(not my carpet, photo is from the ebay listing)

My first go on "real" VR (as opposed to Labo/mobile phone) since the '90s. Played a bit of the first PSVR demo disc, then been seriously enjoying Tetris Effect and Astro Bot. Many more games to try out. Am loving the immersion and haven't been hit with the motion sickness too badly thus far.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 21, 2020)

Grabbed a year of PS+ for $32, since my sub was gonna end send. Probably didn't really need to, TBH, but eh I'll probably grab a PS5 close to launch so might as well


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 21, 2020)

Bought some wired 7.1 headphone. I needed a new pair of headphone after my turtle beach stealth 600 hinge broke off. So I bought a pair of Vankyo CM7000 pro for $25 on Amazon. 

Bought all the Danganronpa games on PS4 because I like the games and kept waiting for them to get cheaper, but with them being removed from the store in September I just decided to but them all.

Also decided to buy Moon+ Reader Pro. Its an ebook reader and  i've been using a older "free" version of it, so i decided to just buy the app.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chains (Aug 22, 2020)

An air cast


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 22, 2020)

Chains said:


> An air cast


Is that like a dream cast?


----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 22, 2020)

Chary said:


> Went to a Japanese grocery store...sorta went nuts with snacks lol


Why do I see korean noodles, I think you went to an asian grocery store


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 22, 2020)

I got recommended these two browsing around Amazon JP and had a sudden burst of Sega nostalgia weakness..






I wanted the Astro City but the GG is stupidly small and just for collecting.


----------



## Roamin64 (Aug 22, 2020)

Fish tales!


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 23, 2020)

Roamin64 said:


> Fish tales!


Dangerously based.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## T-hug (Aug 23, 2020)

New shirt from etsy!


----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 23, 2020)

I found some goodies in a dumpster. featuring I5-3550, DDR3 4G, GTX 560, 600W PSU, and Samsung ODD.

I always end up getting some PC parts but not any consoles...


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 25, 2020)

Sandisk usb stick.






Pretty good, gets 130MB/s write speed on large files, so not far off the claimed speed.






Boring stuff. No clean liquid flux, two 1m extension leads and ESD safe soldapullt.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 26, 2020)

From Amazon 

Far Cry New Dawn UPlay Version - 10.02 €

 

SIM Card Adapters - 3,18 €



Disney Infinity "Light Saber Replace" Figures - 3,86 €

 

...because some "nice Guy" sold me this......

 

and a new LG DVD Writer - 10,38 €


----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 26, 2020)

Got a brand-new Fluke 101 to try to fix my Audio Interface.

Spoiler: I failed miserably.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 26, 2020)

I bought a Switch taiko drum two months ago and it finally arrived. I got it for playing osu! on PC, and thankfully it's natively compatible, which is nice (it identifies itself as an Xbox 360 controller).

I finally have enough controllers to play a game with 4 players. pic.twitter.com/RszGo8DNxh— smileyhead 🦌🐇🍃 Pre-Debut Deertuber (@smileyhead1500) August 26, 2020


----------



## TheCasualties (Aug 26, 2020)

Got a new laptop cooling pad! This is a huge upgrade from my old one. Fans are quieter and much more effective compared to my previous pad. No longer is my laptop pushing 95C in Death Stranding! Stays around the 80's now!

Havit laptop cooling pad:


Got it direct from their site instead of Amazon. A little cheaper and still fast shipping!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 27, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Ahh yes onn thumb drives. Got a few from WalMart when they were on sale. Only usb sticks I've ever had die on me.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 27, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


>


I remember buying this memory card when it released.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 27, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I remember buying this memory card when it released.


Me too and this one I got for $7.99


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sony PSP-2004 (8A)

  

Now i is Modded and ready to go.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 27, 2020)

I bought vacation but unfortunately it feels like Sonic the hedgehog stage we cant go anywhere we like and only go through linear path hehe


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Sony PSP-2004 (8A)
> 
> View attachment 222880 View attachment 222881
> 
> Now i is Modded and ready to go.View attachment 222882


It's getting so hard to find good batteries for these, I really wish someone would start making good quality new ones.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Sony PSP-2004 (8A)
> 
> View attachment 222880 View attachment 222881
> 
> Now i is Modded and ready to go.View attachment 222882



you can hide your mac address through the recovery menu like this:


----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 27, 2020)

godreborn said:


> you can hide your mac address through the recovery menu like this:
> 
> View attachment 222885 View attachment 222886


Hot damn, that skin is really neat


----------



## carllarl (Aug 28, 2020)

bought a linear rail kit for my ender 3, can't wait to install it!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 29, 2020)

carllarl said:


> bought a linear rail kit for my ender 3, can't wait to install it!



Oh word? Just rail(s) or a mounting system as well? I've got Y done already, X bracket in the mail (tomorrow, hopefully) and Z tbd (though I have the rails already). 



Spoiler


----------



## carllarl (Aug 29, 2020)

Sicklyboy said:


> Oh word? Just rail(s) or a mounting system as well? I've got Y done already, X bracket in the mail (tomorrow, hopefully) and Z tbd (though I have the rails already).



I actually bought the rails a few months back so I only needed to buy the mounting hardware now! I bought mounting systems for the X and Y axis! I might look into getting Z axis in the future but i didn't have the rails so that would be a bigger investment, so i decided to start with X&Y


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Love it


----------



## m3inard (Aug 29, 2020)

i recently got a 3d printer. something to keep me busy.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 29, 2020)

Last thing I bought was a cheap adoptable char that has a really nice design imo.
But fer videogame stuff, last thing I got was Fall Guys.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 29, 2020)

Spoiler









Ayy also got an X rail kit for my Ender-3


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 30, 2020)

Costco Food Court


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Costco Food Court
> View attachment 223169


POL(ish) Sausage - Krakauer ?


----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 30, 2020)

My friend bought me an SSD DD


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 30, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Love it


Is it good? For gamecube right?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 30, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Is it good? For gamecube right?


Yes yes


----------



## Chains (Sep 2, 2020)

Some (animal crossing) skins for my Switch


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 4, 2020)

Just preordered Pikmin 3 deluxe, Super Mario 3D All Stars and a Translucent Blue Original Digimon Digivice(the original brick).

I used to have one of the Digivice when I was a kid. I remember buying one at walmart for $2, cause they where getting rid of them for other virtual pets.



Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wartutor (Sep 4, 2020)

Just pre-ordered me a few copies of super mario 3d all-stars myself


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 4, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Just pre-ordered me a few copies of super mario 3d all-stars myself


‘A few?’


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 4, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> ‘A few?’


What's wrong with that?


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 4, 2020)

I bought a secondhand tripod (10€) for my crossdot-laser


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> What's wrong with that?


Why would you need multiple copies of the same game?


----------



## wartutor (Sep 4, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Why would you need multiple copies of the same game?


Bought 6 total. One for my collection to remain unopened, one to open and play and 4 to sell/scalp for the inevitable shortage in the future. Im sittin here thinkin about ordering more. Im sure it will be easy to sell them for profit


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 4, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Why would you need multiple copies of the same game?


Family/friends/selling would be good reasons for many copys


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Family/friends/selling would be good reasons for many copys


neighbors, Macdonald casher because he smiles and say hello, eye contacted people and others hehe


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 4, 2020)

Bought a NIB Nabi Tab 2 for cheapo, decided to trick it out for my niece's upcoming birthday soon. Unfortunately, Nabi was bought out by Mattel who decided in their infinite wisdom to shut down all Nabi related things, including a server you needed to connect to to basically use the entire thing...even when you're trying to connect to wifi for some reason. So, I rooted it, installed TWRP, updated it to latest Kit Kat (which added GApps, which is nice), and completely removed all the Nabi trash from it to make it mildly usable. Ordered a 32GB MSD card for it, gonna shove a bunch of Disney movies and such on it and some learning games for my niece, make it a nice "learning" kind of thing (since the iPad Mini I bought for my daughter has been going super well).

Also decided to order a physical copy of Super Mario 3D All Stars. Gonna keep it sealed and sell it off later ;O;


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 6, 2020)

My first grip


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 6, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> My first grip


How is it? It's not that long since you were telling people they had to buy the Satisfye or they would be filled with remorse.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2020)

Meant to post a couple of things

ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQL1A

Monitor riser/stand

An excellent combo


----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 6, 2020)

Since I failed to fix my UM2(I even bought multimeter to fix it lol) I just bought one from my friend for $20, I think it was a good deal.


----------



## Chary (Sep 6, 2020)

A bottle of blue milk

(It’s cotton candy flavored)


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Sep 6, 2020)

I ordered an AdvancedVGA. It's gonna take fucking forever to get from down under to the uk tho.


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 6, 2020)

Bought these yesterday after having a scheduled haircut (and wew, back of my head feels slightly cool no need for scrunchies)



Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 6, 2020)

Bought some frozen brine shrimp(fish food) dog treats, bought 2 packs of reeses big peanut butter cups and bought dishonored for ps4 cause it was on sale on psn.

Also bought 6 guppies to start breeding them for when I get a turtle.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 6, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> How is it? It's not that long since you were telling people they had to buy the Satisfye or they would be filled with remorse.


Oh I didn't buy it I found it so still going to get the Satisfye ones


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Justin20020 (Sep 7, 2020)

Super NT, 8bit do controller, original snes controller -> 440€


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2020)

new shoes


----------



## RandomUser (Sep 7, 2020)

A newest member of the Plush family:



Pretty good size too.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Sep 7, 2020)

Bought a 5700XT and a 600W power supply. Upgraded from a RX 560.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 8, 2020)

should I buy these from www.retrotowers.co.uk? hehe


----------



## realtimesave (Sep 8, 2020)

SNK NeoGeo Mini Ukyo Edition

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07T4JL1BM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> should I buy these from www.retrotowers.co.uk? hehe


Hecc yes.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 9, 2020)

Went to my local reptile store to buy pet food and left with a albino pacman frog.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## V3CN (Sep 9, 2020)

Pokemon mystery dungeon dx for the switch


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 9, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Went to my local reptile store to buy pet food and left with a albino pacman frog.


Pics plz


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 9, 2020)

2 Nylon net Micro HDMI cables


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2020)

a sawed off apocalypto, the float is pretty bad but it still looks good,


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 10, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> Pics plz


Here you go. Its the best I could get.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## dangopig (Sep 10, 2020)

My last purchase was a monthly sub to FFXIV - nothing too exciting


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 10, 2020)

dangopig said:


> My last purchase was a monthly sub to FFXIV - nothing too exciting


Tales of Vesperia for Switch


----------



## Chains (Sep 12, 2020)

Atom RPG for my Switch, has a lot of classic Fallout vibes to it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 15, 2020)

Sonic mania(Steam), corsair hs35 headphones, undertale, and celeste(both are the switch versions)


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 17, 2020)

Was gifted around 2kg of peanut butter. 

 

I'd like to formally announce that I will no longer be having a 6-pack.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 17, 2020)

AlanJohn said:


> Was gifted around 2kg of peanut butter.
> 
> View attachment 225143
> 
> I'd like to formally announce that I will no longer be having a 6-pack.


Damn that's alot of peanut butter.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 17, 2020)

Ordered a new shower head cuz the plastic of the super cheapo one I bought 4 or 5 years ago started deteriorating and leaking. Could probably rig it up if I wanted to, but eh about time to replace the cheapo one anyways with something nice.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2020)

AlanJohn said:


> Was gifted around 2kg of peanut butter.
> 
> View attachment 225143
> 
> I'd like to formally announce that I will no longer be having a 6-pack.


Bitch please... the protein that that Peanut butter has in combination with banana potasium makes the perfect milkshake for excercising.

On topic: Yesterday I got super anxiety, Does that count?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Sep 18, 2020)

I win this thread, yet again.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> View attachment 225254
> 
> 
> 
> I win this thread, yet again.


There is no contest with this thread


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 22, 2020)

Well as a birthday present to myself I decided TO BUY AN RTX 3080 

Fucking went in stock on Zotac, I was one of the lucky few who managed to get my order in before the site crashed 


EDIT: In addition to this, ordered a couple DP->HDMI cables, since only one of my monitors uses DP and the cards only have 1 HDMI port (which I want to keep unused for VR).


----------



## Wavy (Sep 23, 2020)

LETS GOOO


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 23, 2020)

Super Mario 3D All Stars digital
And a new PC desk


----------



## RandomUser (Sep 23, 2020)

Since a bunch of people are posting their Super Mario 3D All Star purchase, I might as well post mine.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2020)

3D Mark Advanced on Steam - 3,74 €.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2020)

Unfortunately needed now (2 more "WiFi Guests" in the Surroundings"....)


..and finally for the Dreamcast the DreamPSU 



and the SD Card Extension and 3D printed Part for the "empty GD-Rom Space:


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 25, 2020)

This giant case, its a review sample so probably gonna sell it after (unless I really like it)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 25, 2020)

Wife ordered me these for my birthday: 


Spoiler











Along with an RGB strip that she wants to run along the back of them so everything glows. Will be a nice thing to hang up in the living room


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 26, 2020)

Bought on Target yesterday, picked it up today



Spoiler


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 26, 2020)

Took a gamble on a cheap (badly listed) N3DSXL from eBay and it turned out to be in mint condition with an upper IPS panel. Lucky!

Damn this thing cramps my 36 year old man hands though!



 
Currently loading my totally legit, personal ROM backups onto it.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 27, 2020)

I finally bought them all at once.

I was going to buy 3090 but it is not that far from 2080ti


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 27, 2020)

I casemodded both of my switches. Changed the colors with the joycon tool (which makes it "perfect"). The purple-grey unit is the mariko revision and the red-black unit is a fusée gelée unit.

EDIT: And i changed the LED's from the joycons of course.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 28, 2020)

Serious Sam: First Encounter (2001)
Serious Sam: Second Encounter (2002)
Serious Sam: Revolution

5,99 € on Steam.


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Serious Sam: First Encounter (2001)
> Serious Sam: Second Encounter (2002)
> Serious Sam: Revolution
> 
> 5,99 € on Steam.


Nice shot xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 28, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Nice shot xD


Actual  I "ballere" through Part 1. 

That is soooo much Fun,senseless Shooters against Masses of Opponents.


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Actual  I "ballere" through Part 1.View attachment 226488
> 
> That is soooo much Fun,senseless Shooters against Masses of Opponents.View attachment 226489


A game where you don't need a brain xD


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 28, 2020)

Just bought these. They sound pretty good, especially for $18. Aptx too!

Also just bought this grip for my switch. I haven’t got home yet to check it out, but it’s delivered now.


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 29, 2020)

Hozelock adapter... dont get out much with Covid :-D


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 30, 2020)

Ordered a new PSU, 750W to replace the 650W in my system now. Mostly want it so I can OC my 3080 higher without worrying about the PSU shitting itself lol.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/season...e-7-yr-warranty-black/6414270.p?skuId=6414270 < Managed to snag a 750w Seasonic Focus (and not the shitty one with OC protection, thankfully) for only $110, which is pretty decent for semi modular and 80+ Gold.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2020)

Serious Sam 4 (39,99 Euro)
The Witcher 3:Wild Hunt Game of the Year Edition (15 Euro)
Alone in the Dark - The new Nightmare (1,29 Euro)


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Serious Sam 4 (39,99 Euro)
> The Witcher 3:Wild Hunt Game of the Year Edition (15 Euro)
> Alone in the Dark - The new Nightmare (1,29 Euro)
> 
> View attachment 227185


In germany we would say "Du kleiner Sparfuchs du" xD
Or did you pay the regular price?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> In germany we would say "Du kleiner Sparfuchs du" xD
> Or did you pay the regular price?


Only for Serious Sam.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 6, 2020)

A cheap mechanical keyboard, waiting for it to arrive. Got my Razer BlackShark v2 x, a budget headphones with good sound and clear mic.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 7, 2020)

Was given a box of girl guide cookies at work today.





Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 9, 2020)

Purchased a pop filter for my condenser mic. No more pops on the Tempcast/EoFCast!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2020)

AlanJohn said:


> Purchased a pop filter for my condenser mic. No more pops on the Tempcast/EoFCast!
> 
> View attachment 227767


Nice to see,you are wearing a Mouth Mask when you do your Cast Recordings...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2020)

AlanJohn said:


> Purchased a pop filter for my condenser mic. No more pops on the Tempcast/EoFCast!
> 
> View attachment 227767



Bought a new "Palatschinken" (Pancake) Pan from Hofer/Aldi - 14,99 Euro
Very nice:

 

The Result:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-did-you-have-for-dinner-last-night.562270/page-7#post-9227854


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 10, 2020)

Went overboard on my PS4 this week, after the crazy work week I had 

Games:
- THPS 1 and 2
- Persona 5 Royal
- Ghost of Tsushima
- Crash Bandicoot 4

Hardware:
- 1 TB Samsung EVO 860 to replace the stock HDD in the PS4


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2020)

dualies cobalt quartz in factory new, i use the dualies for memeing when we are losing 

 so i wanted something nice


----------



## RobXcore (Oct 10, 2020)

Got a new mechanical keyboard from aliexpress. It works well, though I asked for blue switches and they sent me red.
I also got an IPS screen for GBA but I broke it almost immediately.


----------



## FocusedWiiWarrior (Oct 10, 2020)

I bought a brand new Switch + a mod chip!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2020)

A little GOG Shopping yesterday:

 

Exactly 32 Euro.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 10, 2020)

256GB for my Vita


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 10, 2020)

for Everdrive carts


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 10, 2020)

What? The OP was posted all the way back in 2013?
Wow; not many things online can survive for seven years. Nice job.

Anyway, I recently got a replacement USB-C to USB-C cable; the one I was using to recharge my Macbook Pro was breaking, so I had to get a new one. I also got a replacement mouse, since the one I'm still using is quite dirty and a few years old now; I'll still use it until it no longer functions, but it's nice to have a spare handy. I'm waiting on a set of headphones, since I kinda need a new pair for uni Zoom tutorials; the pair I have been using had the sound stop working on one ear, meaning I could no longer hear voices (I don't actually know what broke there).

I'm gonna tell my family to get me Xenoblade Definitive and Ghost of Tsushima for my birthday, by the way.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 11, 2020)

subcon959 said:


>


How is it?


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 11, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> How is it?


I didn't really expect it to be anything other than a novelty item but it's more playable than I thought it would be. The screen is actually quite nice, however the dpad is poor. I heard the nand has already been dumped so it might be possible to add games eventually.


----------



## Minox (Oct 11, 2020)

subcon959 said:


>


Nice. A colleague of mine bought two - one for him and his kid, but ultimately he ended up selling if to yet another colleague who wasn't able to get it before the scalpers.


----------



## Issac (Oct 11, 2020)

Minox said:


> Nice. A colleague of mine bought two - one for him and his kid, but ultimately he ended up selling if to yet another colleague who wasn't able to get it before the scalpers.


That's very sweet of him!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 12, 2020)

Better (mobile) Internet needs a "bigger Boat" now...


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 13, 2020)

In before "wah wah Facebook this, wah wah facebook that"


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 13, 2020)

Ordered a toy box, a new case for that iPad Mini I bought a bit ago, and my wife bought me a new skillet to replace the old ass one with a broken handle I've been using for years now 




shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 228998
> 
> In before "wah wah Facebook this, wah wah facebook that"


WAH WAH WAH FACEBOOK IS GONNA KNOW YOUR HEIGHT AND HOW OFTEN YOU JERK OFF TO VR HENTAI PORN WAH WAH WAH FACEBOOK WILL KNOW HOW BIG YOUR HEAD IS SO THEY CAN CALCULATE THE PERFECT IMPACT POINT OF THE SUPEP SECRET MIND CONTROL RAY THEY'RE DEVELOPING WAH WAH WAH


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2020)

Cheers @Flame for getting me a coffee <З


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)

Some Formula 1 Books written by Austria´s Commentary Legend Heinz Prüller:



and some Books about Castles and Palaces and Trains in Austria,they are "in the fresh Air" at the moment...
(They unfortunately smell a little of Cigarette Smoke....)


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 15, 2020)

I needed a bigger card for the switch, lowest price ive seen to date


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 15, 2020)

Joe88 said:


> I needed a bigger card for the switch, lowest price ive seen to date


And here am I buying 2.4lb of jolly rancher misfits on prime day. Among other things.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2020)

Steam Assassin:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


>


i see you are a man of culture sir


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 16, 2020)

A lot of practical stuff from Amazon and Walmart, a new phone, and Amazon Fresh food.


----------



## Minox (Oct 16, 2020)

Ordered this very nice lamb wool sweater I've been wanting for quite some time:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2020)

Chromecast with Google TV


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2020)

I recently got a R4i Gold 3DS PLUS flashcard!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 17, 2020)

I ordered a bunch of things during prime day.

Like a 10w wireless charger for my phone, candy, a smart plug, some amazon branded rechargeable AA battery, a new wallet, some Bluetooth headphones for my nephews birthday, a new toque and a new cheap dog bed cause my dog likes to destroy his beds all the time.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I ordered a bunch of things during prime day.
> 
> Like a 10w wireless charger for my phone, candy, a smart plug, some amazon branded rechargeable AA battery, a new wallet, some Bluetooth headphones for my nephews birthday, a new toque and a new cheap dog bed cause my dog likes to destroy his beds all the time.



Hi @dragonblood9999 ! 
Have fun with your new things! Enjoy the sweets! And hopefully your dog won't break his bed so quickly this time! 

*~ PKG *


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 17, 2020)

PKG said:


> Hi @dragonblood9999 !
> Have fun with your new things! Enjoy the sweets! And hopefully your dog won't break his bed so quickly this time!
> 
> *~ PKG *


Thanks, although the sweets are for my nephews(not that I won't have any) cause its almost Halloween and  they are not going out this year because of covid. They understand it and I just wanted to give them some. Still going to buy some more and make a big bag of candy for each of them.

Also I give the bed 1 maybe 2 months before I need to get another.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Thanks, although the sweets are for my nephews(not that I won't have any) cause its almost Halloween and they are not going out this year because of covid. They understand it and I just wanted to give them some. Still going to buy some more and make a big bag of candy for each of them.



I hope your nephews are happy about the candys! If we don't hear each other before Halloween (October 31st) then I wish you and your family a nice day on Halloween in advance. 

*~ PKG *


----------



## PalomPorom (Oct 17, 2020)

I just got an original gameboy. Thankfully mods are still being sold so there's fun to be had

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2020)

PalomPorom said:


> I just got an original gameboy.


I wish you a lot of fun with your Gameboy! 

_*~ PKG *_


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 18, 2020)

A


 mini gaming PC for a family member.


----------



## Flame (Oct 19, 2020)

uncharted collection for the collection.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 19, 2020)

I just bought these for everdrive but this book worth something right? It looks very new.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Does the nes control feels hard? The dpad resist alot.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 19, 2020)

Fresh arrived this morning, I wished to do *another Mystery box*, but whatever.......
Mechanical HDD is *outdated,*
ssd is *overrated,
long have we awaited,
M.2 activated!*


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 19, 2020)

Very nice book .... it cost me little bit with nes ..... and ..... I regret buying these flash carts hehe

nice catalog for everdrive n8 pro

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Original stickers still here


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 19, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Very nice book .... it cost me little bit with nes ..... and ..... I regret buying these flash carts hehe
> 
> nice catalog for everdrive n8 pro
> 
> ...


Why regret buying flashcarts?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


>



Hi @Shadow#1 ! 
I Hope you have a lot of fun with your PS Vita in-ear headset! 

~ PKG


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 19, 2020)

PKG said:


> Hi @Shadow#1 !
> I Hope you have a lot of fun with your PS Vita in-ear headset!
> 
> ~ PKG


Please keep in mind this thread is about posting what you bought/acquired, just responding "I hope you like XYZ" isn't really adding anything to the thread and is off topic post farming. 


On topic, ordered a new wifi card for one of my old laptops that I'm fixing up for a cousin, saw one for super cheapo so decided to just grab it while I saw it.


----------



## Issac (Oct 19, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Very nice book .... it cost me little bit with nes ..... and ..... I regret buying these flash carts hehe
> 
> nice catalog for everdrive n8 pro
> 
> ...


Well, you could always give them to me if you regret them  haha


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 20, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Why regret buying flashcarts?


Because I thought I will get their consoles locally and cost me nothing by buying them used but it was the opposite hehe.


----------



## K3N1 (Oct 20, 2020)

38" Wohome soundbar 2.1 but has like 4 speakers and 2 bass speakers thing gets mad loud, also cant really tell but new tv stand also so it looks nicer right under the tv


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 20, 2020)

I went on a flee market and this Gypsy was selling stuff he got from Germany.

I bought a nintendo Wii for a $9,00
(_it's in mint condition untouched on system Ver. 3.3E with GC ports, barely used, with WiiMote, 
Silicon protection for MiiMote, strap, adapter, AV cables, WiiSport game_. I Hacked it just now)

and a Super Mario 64 cart for $1,00
(sticker was missing, game did not worked, blacks screen so i opened it up, tested contacts, foun a broken conection to 4th pin to a chip, soldered it and now it works. It has save file with 160 stars! As for the sticker i printed out the new one. Since i already have another SM64 i mixed them out how clean and new this newly bought one looks haha)


Ofc both console and game where terribly dirty and battery acid was leaking, and Mario contacts where corroded.
I had to disassemble every plastic part, soak it in sope and water, and after that disinfect them with alcohol 75%.

Now they look like they came from the store! 

--------------------------------------

Also i recently bought new Graphics card "GTX 1650 OC 4gb", pretty awesome card!

--------------------------------------

And i bought Tin-Tin comic book, a big one!

And no, i did not bought a condom......no one to try it with. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Deleted_171835 said:


> Preordered RAM.


How may gigabytes?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 20, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I went on a flee market and this Gypsy was selling stuff he got from Germany.
> 
> I bought a nintendo Wii for a $9,00
> (_it's in mint condition untouched on system Ver. 3.3E with GC ports, barely used, with WiiMote,
> ...


 nice


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 20, 2020)

I had a digivice preordered from amazon but they were giving me problems with shipping it, so I canceled the order got my money back and reordered it and its now shipped


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 20, 2020)

Flame said:


> Chromecast with Google TV
> 
> View attachment 229511


Snap, just picked one up myself. It's pretty cool but the ethernet adpater should've been included as it's already out of stock.


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 23, 2020)

Got me a pch1003 Vita @3.60 for €80 (i think it was a good deal), ordered 2 sd2vita's from ali (needed only 1 but paypal doesn't pay under 1 dollar...


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 26, 2020)

One of my favourite records from back in the day..


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 26, 2020)

Just remembered I ordered this a few days ago.
This is the Canadian French version. So NTSC.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 26, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Just remembered I ordered this a few days ago.
> This is the Canadian French version. So NTSC.
> 
> View attachment 231200


Still extremely playable. I'm mean their is basically no text in the game

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 26, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Still extremely playable. I'm mean their is basically no text in the game
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Yeah I know that.
I picked that version on purpose anyway


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2020)

my mom got me my first credit card, as a way to start it, i added funds to my steam wallet and got me these two babies


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 26, 2020)

Went to my local ebgames and packed up a clear green 20th anniversary Digimon VPet. I had one of the originals, when I was a kid (I'm pretty sure it was a red one). I remember cause walmart was selling them for $2 on clearance, cause the new ones that look like the gen1 digivice had just come out.

Anyways I now have the clear blue one from amazon and this clear green one now. Probably won't open it yet.

Also bought the pokemon sword expansion pack.



Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## CompassNorth (Oct 29, 2020)

Just got a DSi XL and a DStwo for $27 USD


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 30, 2020)

Grabbed myself a few games over the last two weeks. Clannad and Tomoyo After are dual language. I paid almost $200 (including shipping) to get them on a physical cart. Yes, I know they're like $40 on the eShop, but I wanted the cartridges.


----------



## danwellby (Oct 31, 2020)

Stuff to connect my Dreamcast with to my monitor/pc(for audio line in), not every game is accessible but a nice amount of them until I can afford a dcdigital and someone to install it


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 31, 2020)

Bought Carrion on the Switch eshop

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 31, 2020)

Halloween Shopping:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Me happy


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Nov 1, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Me happy


Might need a 400 GB micro SD for my Switch. My 200 GB is almost full.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Nov 1, 2020)

Ultra-spicy you say? might try it. came out yesterday btw


----------



## wartutor (Nov 1, 2020)

Got this in the mail today too bad i cant use it till the console comes in lol


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 1, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Got this in the mail today too bad i cant use it till the console comes in lolView attachment 232212


What it's not bluetooth like DS3/4 ?


----------



## wartutor (Nov 1, 2020)

It is but it wont connect to the ps4 just charges. When u turn it on it trys for a minute then just goes back off. No message displayed on the ps4 or anything lol. Only thing i found is that they are so cheap they cant give you a usb-c cable with the $70 controller. Thats sold seperatly wtf.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 1, 2020)

wartutor said:


> It is but it wont connect to the ps4 just charges. When u turn it on it trys for a minute then just goes back off. No message displayed on the ps4 or anything lol. Only thing i found is that they are so cheap they cant give you a usb-c cable with the $70 controller. Thats sold seperatly wtf.


Talked about other bluetooth devices like an android phone a raspberry pi ect


----------



## wartutor (Nov 1, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Talked about other bluetooth devices like an android phone a raspberry pi ect


Oh i dont know i dont game on my phone and i like using/have controllers shaped like the original systems to use on my pi


----------



## T-hug (Nov 1, 2020)

I won this Franklin Mint Shadow Warrior Ninja sculpt from ebay. It's from the 90s and very rare and super hard to find it without damage. Actually cost me more in import fees and postage from USA than I won it for.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2020)

wartutor said:


> It is but it wont connect to the ps4 just charges. When u turn it on it trys for a minute then just goes back off. No message displayed on the ps4 or anything lol. Only thing i found is that they are so cheap they cant give you a usb-c cable with the $70 controller. Thats sold seperatly wtf.


i had a similar problem when i bought a ds4, except i did it last year and i had no microb cables at hand because they all had broken and i did not bother replacing them due to all my devices now using type c


----------



## ars25 (Nov 1, 2020)

Got a Super Flower Leadex III 850W 80+ Gold on sale for $130 to replace my current PSU a corsair CX 430 that I bought from a lucky find in a local thrift shop


----------



## Chary (Nov 1, 2020)

I got sticky lights and tiered risers for my shelves:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Nov 2, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


>


I’ve seen these at Walmart quite a bit. Are they decently bright?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> I’ve seen these at Walmart quite a bit. Are they decently bright?


Yes and it was on clearance for $3


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 3, 2020)

$5


----------



## scubersteve (Nov 4, 2020)

picked up an hermes kelly sellier (28cm) in barenia leather with that white contrast stitching and gold-plated hardware...literally cried when i first saw it with my own eyes...fucked up that material possessions can make me feel this way, but here we are...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Patxinco (Nov 6, 2020)

Yesterday bought what i was looking for many years, and with excellent conditions being 20 years old



Spoiler


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2020)

1x Duck
1x Goose

..already in the Oven for "Martini" Gansl.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 7, 2020)

Just ordered a gba ips kit for my original gba I've had since I was a kid. I would have just got the screen but my gba shell is not doing to well, part of it is cracked.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 9, 2020)

Got these from my step father!
Dirty since they were in his garage but should still work.
Also currently missing power supplies and disk drives but they should be around he said.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 9, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Got these from my step father!
> Dirty since they were in his garage but should still work.
> Also currently missing power supplies and disk drives but they should be around he said.




Great !! I hope you will get all the Cables and Diskdrive(s).
Good Luck and I hope everything is working.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 10, 2020)

My first game on xbox series x which is arriving today to me.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 10, 2020)

The new xbox works like a fridge on 1080p hehe no heat at all.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 10, 2020)

Wolfenstein: The old Blood (Steam - Two Pack Version)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2020)

Recently setup some hue lightstrips in my room as a low profile way to get decent (yet fancy) lighting. Ended up being a bit bettter and cheaper using two lightstrips instead of a single ceiling light from hue.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 12, 2020)

So I got more of these tonight.
I am so amazed that my step father has been keeping these in his garage for years, and now they're mine!
They need a lot of care for now, but that's a project I will be doing


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> So I got more of these tonight.
> I am so amazed that my step father has been keeping these in his garage for years, and now they're mine!
> They need a lot of care for now, but that's a project I will be doing


You should look up on youtube  Adrian's digital basement. He has alot of videos with old pc and stuff. Alot of interesting videos.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Stwert (Nov 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> So I got more of these tonight.
> I am so amazed that my step father has been keeping these in his garage for years, and now they're mine!
> They need a lot of care for now, but that's a project I will be doing




Very nice indeed. As anyone who knows anything about me will know, I’m a huge retro fan, so I’m definitely going to say it’s a worthwhile job to do  And I’m a bit jealous, that’s one of the few I don’t have in my collection.


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 12, 2020)

Very late to the party but were able to purchase these babies on the official Nintendo store


Spoiler











Sibling reasoned that it might sold out once Black Friday starts so she had to buy both for us. Now gonna do some "magic".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2020)

Actually like the Wolfenstein Games..


----------



## Flame (Nov 13, 2020)

new stuff


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 13, 2020)

Flame said:


> new stuff
> 
> View attachment 233811
> View attachment 233812
> ...



Ugh... that G&W looks so awesome. Congrats. And enjoy!


----------



## Flame (Nov 13, 2020)

GeekyGuy said:


> Ugh... that G&W looks so awesome. Congrats. And enjoy!



thanks bro, it really isn't.

for the price point im very disappointed.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 13, 2020)

Flame said:


> thanks bro, it really isn't.
> 
> for the price point im very disappointed.



Ah, sorry to hear that. As a collector's toy, though, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 14, 2020)

Stuff I got over the last few weeks but was too lazy to post.

Nvme adapter because my m2 slot is only 10Gb/s







SX8200 pro 2TB for Games






Some new anti-static stuff from farnell and a cutting mat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a startech anti-static mat as well, but it kept rolling up when trying to take a picture, so no picture.


Endura deluge 2 gloves to replace my old knackered winter riding gloves.







And finally this reindeer hat to wear next month.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 14, 2020)

It's a really good book, better than watching the Part 1 anime.

Also, this.


 
He said the thing! *He said the thing!*


----------



## zeroultima6 (Nov 14, 2020)

Now there are 11 (12 if you count Union X)


----------



## wartutor (Nov 14, 2020)

Did i forget anything....hummmm


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## wartutor (Nov 16, 2020)

subcon959 said:


>


Nice i thought about buying the new fold its still up in the air lmao.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 16, 2020)

wartutor said:


> View attachment 233922 View attachment 233923 View attachment 233924
> Did i forget anything....hummmm


*pulls out shotgun*
Give me everything in those pictures.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 16, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> So I got more of these tonight.
> I am so amazed that my step father has been keeping these in his garage for years, and now they're mine!
> They need a lot of care for now, but that's a project I will be doing


Arrgggh I hate you Vins . You have not one but two Commodore 128s the very bloody commodore that I need to have a complete commodore collection lol. I can't get one anywhere for a decent price sadly. Oh well back to searching


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 16, 2020)

Managed to nab a digital PS5 during the PlayStation Direct drop this morning


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 16, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Arrgggh I hate you Vins . You have not one but two Commodore 128s the very bloody commodore that I need to have a complete commodore collection lol. I can't get one anywhere for a decent price sadly. Oh well back to searching


Thanks lol
I'm currently repairing one of them using the other for parts (since they both were damaged, I took the best looking one and used the other one).

Fun discovery about them, the more damaged unit was modded with JiffyDOS, which explains the switch on the side.
The job was a little botchered but I will fix that in a future time, since I'm salvaging that one for parts right now lol.

Is it just me or the 128 keyboards are really cheaply built? I'm currently pissing myself off cleaning and repairing the "least" damaged one and managed to break stuff just from disassembly and cleaning 

Thankfully the salvaged parts are useful here, since the entire "good" keyboard frame commited suicide yesterday just as I was almost done cleaning and repairing missing/broken keys 

So back to swapping keys and plungers around, hopefully I won't accidentally break more shit this time lol


I'll make a blog post most likely later today about it. I also started a Twitter thread about my progress if anyone cares lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 16, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Thanks lol
> I'm currently repairing one of them using the other for parts (since they both were damaged, I took the best looking one and used the other one).
> 
> Fun discovery about them, the more damaged unit was modded with JiffyDOS, which explains the switch on the side.
> ...


Look forward to reading the blog about the black sheep of the Commodore family. Such a great machine it could have sold loads had commodore not been incompetent fools in everything they did.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Nov 16, 2020)

Everyone getting PS5 and XSX. And here I am getting a S-Video cable for my Model 1 Genesis.


----------



## Zaide (Nov 16, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Everyone getting PS5 and XSX. And here I am getting a S-Video cable for my Model 1 Genesis.


They make adapters for that? I thought the standard out jack didn't have the necessary signals for s-video and you had to do an internal mod to get it working.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Nov 16, 2020)

Zaide said:


> They make adapters for that? I thought the standard out jack didn't have the necessary signals for s-video and you had to do an internal mod to get it working.


It uses the RGB signal to convert to s-video.


----------



## Zaide (Nov 16, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> It uses the RGB signal to convert to s-video.


Ah, that's pretty darn cool then.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Nov 16, 2020)

Zaide said:


> Ah, that's pretty darn cool then.


Sure is, found out about it from this video.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 17, 2020)

I got the other Commodore 64 tonight, right after I finished the Commodore 128 keyboard, lol


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 17, 2020)

Bought some glow in the dark clear blue buttons for my gba and some SMD5730 LED for a sound reactive mod in a DMG gameboy.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Nov 17, 2020)

I recently got a Mayflash Wii U to Gamecube controller adapter and Marvel Vs. Capcom 2 - loose copy, both at the local goodwill. Today I visited my parents for lunch outside, later when I left my dad gave me half of a banana. None of these photos uploaded are mine, but they do represent the things I got.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Nov 17, 2020)

i got an xbox one x recently

yeah not next gen but i got it as a gift from my mum

i’ve been playing tons of forza horizon 4 on it


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 18, 2020)

Ordered indian food with some coworkers. We ordered 2 orders of plain rice, 2 ordered of Punjabi Palao rice, 1 order of medium heat lamb Tikka Haryali, 1 order of mild butter chicken, 1order of medium heat beef Tikka masala and 1 order of mild lamb Tikka masala.

I had the medium beef Tikka masala. It was good and the heat wasn't that bad, I might get hotter next time we order.  It was hot, but not a heat that stays more of a flavorful heat and the beef was so tender it just fell apart.

A friend of mine got me the new spiderman game on ps4 last week. Got the platinum trophy 2 days after

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## zeroultima6 (Nov 19, 2020)

One of which i got from Dave & Busters and the other is only because i got screwed out of the special edition.


----------



## wartutor (Nov 19, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> View attachment 234400
> 
> One of which i got from Dave & Busters and the other is only because i got screwed out of the special edition.


I still need to pick up the new crash. Was hoping for a ps5 release but i havent heard anything lately may just say fuck it and pick up the ps4 version


----------



## zeroultima6 (Nov 19, 2020)

wartutor said:


> I still need to pick up the new crash. Was hoping for a ps5 release but i havent heard anything lately may just say fuck it and pick up the ps4 version



Its playable on the ps5


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 19, 2020)

Bought this days ago.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 19, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Bought this days ago.


Frozen meat?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 19, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Frozen meat?


hehe no the grill of course .... little bit expensive.


----------



## wartutor (Nov 19, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> Its playable on the ps5


I know its playable just didnt want to buy the ps4 version if there was goin to be a ps5 version in a month so was holding off. Just never heard anything.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2020)

Got this today


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 19, 2020)

Keyofdestiny said:


> View attachment 234423
> Got this today


Nice router 5G AX?


----------



## Xerion (Nov 19, 2020)

A Switch! (3 years late, I know) ACNH and SSB are wonderful.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Nov 19, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Bought this days ago.





Keyofdestiny said:


> View attachment 234423
> Got this today


Nice grills.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 21, 2020)

Amazon had some switch games $30 off so I picked up 2 copies of Luigi's Mansion 3 and Super Mario Maker 2, also got Horizon Zero Dawn complete edition. 

Horizon was $10 and the other games were $50 each. I got 2 copies of Luigi's Mansion 3 because is for me and the other is for my nephews for Christmas from my sister(she already gave me the money for it) and the Mario maker is for me to give them for Christmas.

Still waiting for Horizon to come in the mail.
Also bought on amazon Darksiders 3 for my uncle's Christmas present.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 21, 2020)

Small reindeer.


----------



## Chary (Nov 22, 2020)

I may or may not have had some fun buying some stuff from an import shop...


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2020)

Gotten a vacation to Maspalomas from a mate of mine.


 
Pic isn't me, it's @AtsuNii sitting next to me.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 25, 2020)

https://www.lttstore.com/products/abcsofgaming < LTT finally released their babby book, so ordered one for babby


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 25, 2020)

Bought Darksiders 3 and Kingdom Hearts 3 both for Xbox one for my uncle's Christmas gift. Also got a haircut from my sister and decided to go full bald. Also bought a 48 pack of assorted Ferraro Rocher on amazon. It was going to be a gift but Its for me now and I'll buy another after.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2020)

Lots of Things,but the Austrian Post has current "Delivery Problems" due to "insufficient Staff" .....
That is why all Goods sent by Post are delayed ...

Delivery Date unknown...


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 26, 2020)

Now I have it on ps4, steam, switch and xbox series x.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 27, 2020)

Bought some SMD capacitors to recap some gameboys, some new ice blue(basically a light/sky blue) button membranes(mainly for the start/select membrane) and bought some new speakers for a couple of gameboys that needed a replacement.

The speakers are 1W 8ohms. 1 was $2 and 5 was was $2.60. Don't need 5 but for that price I could keep acouple extra for when I do or if I get a bad one. 
The capacitors cost about $0.90 for 10, I needed 4 diffrent kinds.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2020)

Wolfenstein - Youngblood

 

(I should have let it be....)


----------



## Fawe (Nov 27, 2020)

Wii jOG Controller.


----------



## Chary (Nov 27, 2020)

I already played DBZ: Kakarot earlier in the year through other...means. But I really wanted to support the game--it's definitely worth it for DBZ fans.

Also made a purchase for my neglected PS4...


----------



## K3N1 (Nov 27, 2020)

Scored two for 30 shipped


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2020)

Got spider-man Miles Morales deluxe edition.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 28, 2020)

Persona 4 Golden


----------



## zeroultima6 (Nov 28, 2020)

CPG said:


> Persona 4 Golden



You made the right choice for that game


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2020)

Valhalla Standard Edition

With 20% Rabatt....


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 28, 2020)

Decided to give the easy flash junior a try again after the last one i bought randomly died on me after 1 day. So I bought another. Hopefully I won't have that problem

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 28, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Decided to give the easy flash junior a try again after the last one i bought randomly died on me after 1 day. So I bought another. Hopefully I won't have that problem
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Have not had any problems with mine


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 28, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Have not had any problems with mine


Yeah I'm hoping I just got one at the time from a bad batch or something.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 29, 2020)

only bf purchase, no higher end android phones on sale sadly so just bought this


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 29, 2020)

;P


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 30, 2020)

Got my ips screen and new shell for my gba today. The buttons should be coming tomorrow and when they do I'll solder up the brightness controls. I just didn't want to wire up everything then have to take it apart again the next day and risk something breaking.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 30, 2020)

Bought some Ys games on Steam, I'm surprised I never played them before, pretty enjoyable


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 1, 2020)

Received more Commodore stuff from my step father!



Spoiler


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 1, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Received more Commodore stuff from my step father!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Are those PVM?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 1, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Are those PVM?


No they look like the monitors from the commodore. They look very similar to PVM/BVM. I know I would love to get my hands on a 25"+ one, but the only I've found locally was a small 6" or 7" one that wasn't for sale.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 1, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> No they look like the monitors from the commodore. They look very similar to PVM/BVM. I know I would love to get my hands on a 25"+ one, but the only I've found locally was a small 6" or 7" one that wasn't for sale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


I found 9,14 and 21 inch pvm here in my country but they are expensive for their sizes.

I dont like egg shape tv screen hehe I prefer flat crtv over these I think.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 1, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I found 9,14 and 21 inch pvm here in my country but they are expensive for their sizes.


Yeah even the small ones I've found have been over $100. I'm hopping that I can get one at work eventually. I work at a hospital and hopefully I can get a PVM from a older ultrasound.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 1, 2020)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Yeah even the small ones I've found have been over $100. I'm hopping that I can get one at work eventually. I work at a hospital and hopefully I can get a PVM from a older ultrasound.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


You might even find sony lmd much much better.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 1, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Are those PVM?


No, they look like PVM but they are basically just CRT monitors, that happen to be quite good for what they do, I heard!
I'll see myself when I test them after some cleaning.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> No, they look like PVM but they are basically just CRT monitors, that happen to be quite good for what they do, I heard!
> I'll see myself when I test them after some cleaning.


A bit offtopic but I just tested one of the monitors tonight after I cleaned it up.

Works great!

Took the occasion to try my Dreamcast as well (I actually never tried it until tonight... Works perfectly as well!)










And also I couldn't resist, I had to try my Atari 2600! (since I cannot test the Commodore computers right now anyway)
ROMs meant for PAL run fine with some vertical adjustments too! Only the colours are off, but that's a hardware thing, not caused by the video signal region.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 2, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> A bit offtopic but I just tested one of the monitors tonight after I cleaned it up.
> 
> Works great!
> 
> ...



the song's a jam


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2020)

And so a day later he came back with more! His garage is a treasure hideout!
And he just gave them all to me!

This is seriously a incredible luck.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 3, 2020)

what’s super Mario 64? We out here playing glover


----------



## Chary (Dec 3, 2020)

It's split keyboard time!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2020)

AC: Valhalla on my PC, because I bought a decent rig earlier this rig, may as well make the most of it right? 

Also Watch Dogs Legion on PC?  that's a mess


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chary said:


> It's split keyboard time!
> 
> View attachment 236468







its older brother


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2020)

CPG said:


> its older brother



That looks uncomfortable to use x3


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 3, 2020)

Bought a mechanical keyboard

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Might post a pic with it all lit up if I stop goofing off with the lights


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh yeah, and if it wasn’t obvious, I replaced the esc with a purple one my friend gave me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2020)

After 6 unsuccessful Attempts to get an 1660 Super:

 

Hopefully delivered until Monday,December 4th 2020......


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> After 6 unsucessful Attempts to get an 1660 Super:
> 
> View attachment 236501
> 
> Hopefully delivered until Monday,December 4th 2020......


nice


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 3, 2020)

I just paid for PS5 and it will arrive after 25/12 ......... official price of course.


----------



## Flame (Dec 3, 2020)

Chary said:


> It's split keyboard time!
> 
> View attachment 236468



with a bit of glue you can fix that.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Dec 3, 2020)

Based on a black friday sale, the latter two needs their cover art replaced


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 4, 2020)

Bought for me Mrs. Brown's Boys dvd box set, for my nephews for Christmas, Sonic Forces on the switch and those dinosaur that you put on your finger( the price tag says $19.88, but they were $7 each)

I'm done with my nephews gifts. Now I just need to get my grandma my sister and my brother in law.

Also my EZ-FLASH Jr came yesterday and im still waiting for my buttons for my gba( they should have been here Tuesday, but with the Christmas season and covid I get the delay)


----------



## Chary (Dec 4, 2020)

Thank you so much @Naderino for helping me get a PS5!!!! I’m so excited to play it!


----------



## zeroultima6 (Dec 4, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 236624
> 
> Thank you so much @Naderino for helping me get a PS5!!!! I’m so excited to play it!



That looks like the digital version


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> That looks like the digital version



And? What's wrong with that?


----------



## zeroultima6 (Dec 4, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> And? What's wrong with that?



Nothing's wrong, glad he got it though


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> Nothing's wrong, glad he got it though



Man, wished I could score an RTX 3060 TI, but nooooooooo


----------



## zeroultima6 (Dec 4, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Man, wished I could score an RTX 3060 TI, but nooooooooo



Let me think, the bots or scalpers got it first?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> Let me think, the bots or scalpers got it first?



Yup, websites crashed soon after launching and couldn't be added to cart. Best Buy has a few left, but they're not marked as sold out, but as "coming soon" which is just confusing.

I'll probably just grab a few games on Steam or something, my GPU isn't _that _bad, far from it. I just get a weird vibe of wanting to get the latest and greatest tech for some reason.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 4, 2020)

Dollar tree bd haul


----------



## zeroultima6 (Dec 4, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Yup, websites crashed soon after launching and couldn't be added to cart. Best Buy has a few left, but they're not marked as sold out, but as "coming soon" which is just confusing.
> 
> I'll probably just grab a few games on Steam or something, my GPU isn't _that _bad, far from it. I just get a weird vibe of wanting to get the latest and greatest tech for some reason.



Wait for sales to happen on the tech side, trust me on that, on steam check out Deep Rock Galactic or MHW

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Joe88 said:


> Dollar tree bd haul



those movies are that cheap?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> Wait for sales to happen on the tech side, trust me on that, on steam check out Deep Rock Galactic or MHW
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Isn't Monster Hunter like, a game that's hard to get into and requires online raids/groups? Can't it be played solo or is that not good? I was thinking of Dragon Quest XI Definitive Edition coming out on PC tomorrow, but IDK. RTX 3060 TI will never be in stock again, probably


----------



## zeroultima6 (Dec 4, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Isn't Monster Hunter like, a game that's hard to get into and requires online raids/groups? Can't it be played solo or is that not good? I was thinking of Dragon Quest XI Definitive Edition coming out on PC tomorrow, but IDK. RTX 3060 TI will never be in stock again, probably



Its very good, you can solo most of them, only a few is online


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 4, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> those movies are that cheap?


dollar tree buys them in bulk from places looking to clear inventory space, movies that never sold at their original price 
1000 page forum thread dedicated to them

https://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=207596


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 4, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Isn't Monster Hunter like, a game that's hard to get into and requires online raids/groups? Can't it be played solo or is that not good? I was thinking of Dragon Quest XI Definitive Edition coming out on PC tomorrow, but IDK. RTX 3060 TI will never be in stock again, probably


I just played dq11s on pc from Microsoft store. I finished it once on steam and once on switch I might finish it for the third time in 2d mode on series x.

Dq11s is much better than mhw.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I just played dq11s on pc from Microsoft store. I finished it once on steam and once on switch I might finish it for the third time in 2d mode on series x.



Eh, I'd rather get it on Steam to be honest


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 4, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Eh, I'd rather get it on Steam to be honest


I bought it there so that I can play it on series x and pc they cross save files.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I bought it there so that I can play it on series x and pc they cross save files.



I don't have any way of getting the console no thanks to scalpers, so yeah


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 4, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't have any way of getting the console no thanks to scalpers, so yeah


How do they have enough money to buy 1000 consoles hehe? Or is it side project of porn company hehe


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)

Did *NOT* get the Dreamcast Katana Sub Board with Battery MOD:



Cancelled the Shipment/Order without informed me. 

By the Way,I "accidentally" order by* Shop5890325*
for the Second Time (I usually do not look at the Shop/Seller,only on how many People have buyed there...)
This is my second not positive Experience with this Shop on Aliexpress.
So if it helps someone someday,my "Advise",maybe avoid this Shop.

Thank you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Valhalla Standard Edition
> 
> With 20% Rabatt....
> 
> View attachment 235751



And today the RTX 2060 has arrived.


----------



## Chary (Dec 4, 2020)

zeroultima6 said:


> Let me think, the bots or scalpers got it first?


It's the disc version--the picture is just tilted away from the disc drive


----------



## Chary (Dec 5, 2020)

vroom vroom


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 5, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 236793
> 
> vroom vroom


I see,you have learned from your Father.

Here in Austria we say Auto (Car).


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2020)

Good purchase - Dragon Quest XI Definitive Edition on Steam
Painful purchase - New ignition/key system for my car after lasting seventeen years

Summary: My wallet has been obliterated for a couple of weeks


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 5, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Good purchase - Dragon Quest XI Definitive Edition on Steam
> Painful purchase - New ignition/key system for my car after lasting seventeen years
> 
> Summary: My wallet has been obliterated for a couple of weeks


Hope you enjoy my favourite JRPG of all time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Hope you enjoy my favourite JRPG of all time.



Oh I love it, it feels much better than any modern Final Fantasy game, and running at 1440p 144 Hz? Buttery smooth


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 5, 2020)

This Pikachu toy with a "Repeat Ball"
  
Edit: So looking back on it, there's a different language on the bottom of it
 
Is it Hebrew? Arabian? Greek?
If anyone knows what it is, can you translate it for me?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2020)

Just received 2 brown C64s with known problems and missing parts (noted on the masking tape)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

The "Nikolaus" brought his today.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 8, 2020)

Empire Of Sin on PS4 arrived in the mail today. It's pretty good. Even if my one decent goon is all pissy at me because I couldn't afford a pay rise and she's now a raging alcoholic that misses about 80% of her shots. She's in time out while I train up some newbs.

Got Cyberpunk 2077 on order and the 'shipped' light came on earlier. With any luck that'll arrive in the morning. Even if that's basically pointless because presumably the day one patch for the multitude of glitches won't be up until the actual launch.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 8, 2020)

Installed and ready for the 10th..


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2020)

Got the brand new PSU I ordered a couple days ago.
I will _finally_ be able to test my C64s


----------



## Chary (Dec 9, 2020)

I got a, ah, few wall scrolls.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> And today the RTX 2060 has arrived.
> 
> View attachment 236764



For this,there are missing a little additional Informations:
This Card was intended as NEW Product Buy on Amazon via Amazon Delivery.

Delivered was a Amazon Warehouse Deal Produkt,used,without original Package,some little "small cosmetic flaws" and has arrived in this Condition:

 


Why I did not sent it back ? It was the last Piece and as you maybe know in that Pricesegment are actual not really Alternatives for the next 2 Months...also I did not have the Chance to "claim a Price Reduction",the only Option is/was the Send Back Option.

The Card is ok and works great and everything "seems" ok for me.

Today I wrote the 'Product Review" on Amazon and I felt,it is still *not ok* for me.
So I tried the Service Chat Option from Amazon for the first Time.
After 5 Minutes writing with an very friendly and competent Support Employee I got the Solution of an Price Reduction.
(already transferred to my Bank Account...).

So now it seems a really good Deal - RTX 2060 6 GB for 278 Euros (including Warranty of Course).
Thank you,Amazon.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 9, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 237363
> 
> I got a, ah, few wall scrolls.


Not enough charmander plushes


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 10, 2020)

Finally got my glow in the dark light blue buttons for my GBA. But I'm going to wait for my light blue button membranes with the start/select . I only want to open my GBA once and do everything inside and not multiple times.

Also I ordered some flux and some tip tinner. Still need to order some solder.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 10, 2020)

I have literally no idea what purpose this cartridge is for, but I was given it so it's mine now lol

I can see the Tandy logo on it, so I at least have an idea about what platform this is for.


----------



## djpannda (Dec 10, 2020)

I got mine for Best Buys..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it looks soo pretty. .. now off to the Switch Collectors shelve never to be opened..


----------



## Chary (Dec 10, 2020)

djpannda said:


> I got mine for Best Buys.....
> it looks soo pretty. .. now off to the Switch Collectors shelve never to be opened..


Oooooh, congrats! I didn't get the chance to pre order one, so afaik they're impossible to get now. What a cool LE!


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 10, 2020)

My copy of Cyberpunk 2077 did arrive early, been playing it all day. For anyone concerned, it runs mostly fine on my base model PS4. It obviously isn't maxed out like a PC on ultra or a PS5, but it's good enough. I've only encountered 3 glitches in the last 9 hours, only one of which actually crashed the game. The others were a frozen animation and some ragdolls going hyper on me which was just a minor irritation. The auto-save is extremely generous though so the crash only set me back a few minutes, the frozen animation forced a save reload and lost me about 6 feet. Not even kidding, I was saved literally in the door to that room, so no harm no foul.

Aside from that it works fine. Very occasional slowdown when big areas are loading in but nothing truly noteworthy. What IS noteworthy is that even my broken and abused base model 1TB PS4 which has severe tech issues, hasn't been cleaned in weeks and sounds like a PMSing jet fighter when it plays Fortnite, it runs this game ice cold and damn near silent. I don't know what wizardry is responsible but it's been quiet as a church mouse sneaking out of his neighbour's den after banging his wife in the middle of communion.

Also, game is amazing, instant 10/10, makes the best use of its premise I've seen in a long time and the only worlds that have ever felt this alive are GTA 5, Witcher 3 to some extent, RDR 2 and MAYBE Sleeping Dogs at a push. Absolutely worth a look. If you do, be sure to have a GOG account, it gets you some free stuff including a sweet Witcher themed jacket and a pretty good katana.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Dec 10, 2020)

People all buying Cyberpunk 2077 while I HAIL TO THE KING BABY!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 10, 2020)

Still waiting for amazon to ship my copy of Cyberpunk 2077 and I bought 1/2lb of 63/37 tin/lead solder 0.8mm from chipquik. 

It will last me for ever but I needed some.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 11, 2020)

One of my most boring purchases ever. A new fridge freezer lol. It also rather bizarrely just got delivered at 11.56 pm. What sort of crazy company delivers things so late at night


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> One of my most boring purchases ever. A new fridge freezer lol. That also rather bizarrely just got delivered at 11.56 pm. What sort of crazy company delivers things so late at night View attachment 237552


Dang
I just got rid of a fridge last night to prepare for moving


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> One of my most boring purchases ever. A new fridge freezer lol. It also rather bizarrely just got delivered at 11.56 pm. What sort of crazy company delivers things so late at night View attachment 237552


MORE Room for MORE Vodka.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> MORE Room for MORE Vodka.View attachment 237553


What sort of heathen puts vodka in the fridge?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> What sort of heathen puts vodka in the fridge?


Interim storage,of Course.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Fawe (Dec 11, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I have literally no idea what purpose this cartridge is for, but I was given it so it's mine now lol
> 
> I can see the Tandy logo on it, so I at least have an idea about what platform this is for.


Aaaaand I'm jealous. I love obscure stuff like that.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 11, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I have literally no idea what purpose this cartridge is for, but I was given it so it's mine now lol
> 
> I can see the Tandy logo on it, so I at least have an idea about what platform this is for.


It's a word processor for the Coco it also works on the Dragon 32/64.


----------



## angelicshadowdemon (Dec 11, 2020)

Some recent acquisitions of mine include a blue Radica mega drive mini that doesn't work (hoping to fix it sometime but it's not a priority) and a secondhand Xbox 360, the first non-handheld console I have ever owned.
I also got a gamecube controller, presumably for the Wii.


I have never owned a wii, or a gamecube.
I just thought it was neat.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Dec 12, 2020)

Got an electric peddle assist trike very similar to one in this video (). Been learning to ride it and it's pretty nice. No more falling for the car meme for me. Gotta get some cool accessories for it now, maybe a cup holder or some bumper stickers.


----------



## Minox (Dec 13, 2020)

Nothing big, just a small skin maintenance kit. Sanding block helps a lot to keep down pesky calluses.


----------



## Master X (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm one of those wierdos who don't pre-order things, so I got a copy of CP2077 yesterday.

My internet is crap though, so it'll take like a week and a half to download. On the bright side, some of those performance issues should be fixed by then so... Thanks to all those who pre-ordered and beta tested the game.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 14, 2020)

second $1 dollar bd haul of dec


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 14, 2020)

Joe88 said:


> second $1 dollar bd haul of dec


Oh Dr Who you are now my new favourite staff member  sorry Vins you have been demoted to second place


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2020)

Not Commodore, but Atari this time!
I ordered it on EBAY 2 weeks ago and arrived today!
Atari 800XL Computer with S-Video, 256K Memory and Omniview 80 OS Upgrades.
And looks like I just solved the video cables problem here, if these also work on the C64s too!


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 15, 2020)

I was missing Issue 124 and 133 of Retro Gamer Magazine from my collection. I managed to find them after a huge search on the Internet and ebay and now I finally have all 214 Issues.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I was missing Issue 124 and 133 of Retro Gamer Magazine from my collection. I managed to find them after a huge search on the Internet and ebay and now I finally have all 214 Issues.
> 
> View attachment 238162





VinsCool said:


> Not Commodore, but Atari this time!
> I ordered it on EBAY 2 weeks ago and arrived today!
> Atari 800XL Computer with S-Video, 256K Memory and Omniview 80 OS Upgrades.
> And looks like I just solved the video cables problem here, if these also work on the C64s too!




Our awesome "Retro" Ladies...

 

 

 

 

@VinsCool 

Which Version is it please ?

You can simply check it by typing on the Basic Screen:

PRINT PEEK(43234)
and hit RETURN

- 162 - Revision A
-   96 - Revision B
- 234 - Revision C

Thank you.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Our awesome "Retro" Ladies...View attachment 238163 View attachment 238163 View attachment 238163 View attachment 238163
> 
> @VinsCool
> 
> ...


I will soon! I am currently running SELF TEST on it lol, so far so good!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 16, 2020)

now i'm sad I sold my sealed sapphire one , shame about the little dinks, but alas I haven't seen another factory sealed one floating definitely one of my collections gems


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2020)

@alexander1970 I just ran the line you asked me and it returned 96, so Revision B


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> @alexander1970 I just ran the line you asked me and it returned 96, so Revision B


Thank you.

I wish you a very,very nice and great time with this awesome Machine.
Enjoy it.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 16, 2020)

My Senko Nendoroid.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2020)

Serial cables for Commodore Disk Drives.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 17, 2020)

Dualsense to add to my pile of controllers & to try out on pc. It's ok, better than the ds4, still prefer offset sticks like on Xbox/switch controllers.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 18, 2020)

Got this for Bailey so I can put his Christmas presents in it.


----------



## Flame (Dec 18, 2020)

lets go baby.

the mat, the wire clippers, solder cleaning, two solders and flux.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2020)

I purchased today some wireless earphones. The seller told me they from good company but I personally never heard about this company. But they indeed sound good.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 20, 2020)

Bought some blurays. Bought Detective Pikachu for $6, 101 Dalmatians $10, Trolls World Tour for $6 and The Invisible Man(2020) also for $6. All of them are new and still sealed.

Also finally got arround to soldering the buttons for my gba backlit controls, still waiting for my light blue button membranes to come.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Dec 20, 2020)

Two Nendos!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 20, 2020)

last mini dollar tree haul of the year

just got the bd's I didnt already have, and 2 dvd's which were neat finds, a 4 disc set of western tv shows, and a lord of the rings guide with dvd, music cd, and booklet.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Dec 20, 2020)

Got some stuff for my new ebike from amazon and canadian tire.


----------



## Zede (Dec 20, 2020)

Bought a razr kishi today and the cyberpunk game for stadia. Hopefully no lag!


----------



## Flame (Dec 21, 2020)

got this phat.

my plan is coming along nicely. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> What sort of heathen puts vodka in the fridge?


Yeah, everyone knows it belongs in the freezer. The colder, the better.


----------



## Darthagnon (Dec 21, 2020)

I recently got a Guy Fawkes/Vendetta/Anonymous/hacker mask (for possible use at protests). Only game I ever bought on Steam, recently, too: Mini Ninjas. And Lego for my little niece for Christmas.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 21, 2020)

After 3.5 years of faithful service, I can now finally put my Galaxy S8 to rest, and replace it with...



Spoiler: peoplewhodon'tputlargeimagesinspoilersshouldbebanned


----------



## Flame (Dec 21, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> After 3.5 years of faithful service, I can now finally put my Galaxy S8 to rest, and replace it with...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: peoplewhodon'tputlargeimagesinspoilersshouldbebanned



that is one hairy leg(s) :^)


edit: wait a minute thats not leg. wtf is that.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 21, 2020)

don't have a pic atm, but I bought a game and watch for $54.  seemed like a good deal considering all the scalping going on.  I plan to buy that fire emblem 30th anniversary thing, but I'll have to pay a scalping fee obviously.  though, it's come down from over $90 to around the $70-$75 area.


----------



## Chary (Dec 21, 2020)

This really really derpy Ezio controller holder. His face perfectly captures how everyone looks after 2020


----------



## leon315 (Dec 21, 2020)

Just got COD Cold war, this game is a blast, and now i have access to all WARZONE CW weapons too.
Feel free to add me so we can play WARZONE together!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 21, 2020)

I bought a new heat lamp for my SandFish Skink. It's the tiny one in the picture. I bought cause it was only $20 and usally that one cost arround $40 here where I live. It uses halogen g9 bulbs. Its replacing a 100w incandescent heat bulb. The new heat lamp gets about 20°f hotter then the old one, which is perfectly in the Skinks heat range needed.

Also ordered some 40w bulbs for it.

Sandfish skinks are desert dwelling lizards that literally swim threw sand, which is why they are called SandFish.








Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2020)

Raps...rassspsp...raspspi.....RASPBERRY 3.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Raps...rassspsp...raspspi.....RASPBERRY 3.
> 
> View attachment 238929



I have a raspberry 4.    I've not done anything with it, and I have all accessories.  

btw, I got that fire emblem 30 anniversary thing for $60.  with shipping and tax, it came out to $73.  I don't plan to open it.  I already have the game via the eshop, so I don't need to.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2020)

Got one of the Commodore video cables I ordered 3 weeks ago.
Will finally be able to test the VIC-20, since the Atari cable I used seemed to probe the voltage pin on every ends lol.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 22, 2020)

I can't remember who, but someone on this website kept saying to buy this game


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Got one of the Commodore video cables I ordered 3 weeks ago.
> Will finally be able to test the VIC-20, since the Atari cable I used seemed to probe the voltage pin on every ends lol.


Confirming one of my VIC-20s is now working!


----------



## zeroultima6 (Dec 22, 2020)

Creator of ico is here and a much better cover art for the origami king, made by zombyte


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm actually trying to live a childhood dream right now and buy myself a pair of Sonic The Hedgehog shoes. The red ones with the white stripe. Sadly I only discovered they exist shortly after I completely bankrupted myself buying super expensive VIP Rammstein tickets for my fiance. So I'm broke AF trying to finally tick the last thing off my bucket list, I've seriously done everything else including collecting all seven Chaos Emeralds (found them on eBay). I threw a bunch of stuff up on GumTree for a quick sale but even selling the latest Assassin's Creed at a bargain price 2 days before Christmas I'm not getting any bites. 

Aside from that my only 'me' purchase of late was a new gear set in Final Fantasy XIV for glamour purposes. I finally have my Evil Pikachu look down. So here's a festive Lali Ho! to all my online brethren and fellow potatoes.


----------



## RyRyIV (Dec 22, 2020)

No pictures to add as it hasn't shown up yet, but I treated myself to an early Christmas gift with a new camera, the Sony Alpha A7III. Might not be the newest or shiniest toy on the market, but it's still a fine camera and I'm excited to get my hands on it. Was supposed to arrive this afternoon but... you know, the general state of the world is slowing FedEx down a bit. Lol


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 22, 2020)

Ordered a TV from amazon and a stand for it, cause I don't like those 2 tiny feet.  I know its not the greatest TV but will definitely be better that my 10 year old 32" TV, it's so dark that I can't see anything.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 23, 2020)

Upgrade, 10 year old samsung 55" was starting to go, strobing, static picture, ect, $530 seems like a good price for it
Only thing is only 2 hdmi ports


----------



## leon315 (Dec 23, 2020)

Joe88 said:


> Upgrade, 10 year old samsung 55" was starting to go, strobing, static picture, ect, $530 seems like a good price for it
> Only thing is only 2 hdmi ports


Does it have Smart OS and WIFI? and 100+Hz?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2020)

I just received another Atari 800xl I bought off Ebay, reported as "not working" but looked in really good condition, and even came with the original box and receipt!

For some reason, that receipt was written on German...

I wonder if that was why it did not work. Wrong region?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I just received another Atari 800xl I bought off Ebay, reported as "not working" but looked in really good condition, and even came with the original box and receipt!
> 
> For some reason, that receipt was written on German...
> 
> ...



Send it to meeeeee,pleeeeease.....


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 23, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I just received another Atari 800xl I bought off Ebay, reported as "not working" but looked in really good condition, and even came with the original box and receipt!
> 
> For some reason, that receipt was written on German...
> 
> ...


I would love to get one and a MSX.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Dec 23, 2020)

I like candy


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 239184
> I like candy


Jesus LOL




alexander1970 said:


> Send it to meeeeee,pleeeeease.....


Well I can say you would actually like it, it WORKS, just fine even.

Except it seems like I got a PAL model!

That alone is impressive, but the real laugh is how I paid peanuts for a reported broken machine.


----------



## Deleted-546533 (Dec 23, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> That alone is impressive, but the real laugh is how I paid peanuts for a reported broken machine.


A lot of NTSC CRTs can't do PAL timing or colour, though. Unlike a lot of PAL TVs which can at least handle NTSC timing (the Sony Trinitron TVs, most notably, were able to handle the colour signal too).

Or maybe the seller was having a jest at the fact PAL systems tend to be sucky due to bad optimisation and a lack of games on some systems - mostly console JRPGs and such which was due to German legislation back then being weird and a lack of a console market outside a few specific countries; mainly Germany and France, which is unfortunate considering its superiority as a colour system and the readiness of SCART in Europe. (The less said about the actual SCART connector though, the better!)

As for a side note, Nintendo wasn't popular here with developers basically ever, due to the concern of the monopoly rules they applied. Yeah, no one cares by the looks of things now :/


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2020)

itsgotacdplayer said:


> A lot of NTSC CRTs can't do PAL timing or colour, though. Unlike a lot of PAL TVs which can at least handle NTSC timing (the Sony Trinitron TVs, most notably, were able to handle the colour signal too).


Yes, I know that.
Getting the monochrome image confirmed it to me. Nothing impossible to work around, with some signal converter anyway 
I was just incredibly surprised about this. I expected a faulty machine, not just a unknown compatibility problem from the previous owner!
I would have had to pay the total to get a European machine shipped over here, and/or different issues regarding how the shipment would have been handled.



itsgotacdplayer said:


> Or maybe the seller was having a jest at the fact PAL systems tend to be sucky due to bad optimisation and a lack of games on some systems...



Oh, this is actually quite the opposite here!
The European market for these machines was huge, and as a direct result of the video game crash, while we did get the machines here in North America, the interest was lacking, and so, it is actually recommended to get a PAL machine (or a NTSC to PAL converted machine) to be able to enjoy about 99% of everything made for these.
The same also applies to Commodore 64s, or pretty much anything that was not big in NTSC countries.

Also the seller just was not a person who knew much about computers or electronics in general, so they assumed it was broken since it did not work on their TV.
The best part about it was, as I said, the price, since I basically paid little expecting something to repair, and it turned out to be a fully working machine in great condition, stored for years, unused, assumed to be faulty, when in reality they simply did not have a compatible TV


----------



## Chary (Dec 24, 2020)

Three new games to play on my PS5 through BC!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 24, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 239184
> I like candy



Holy mother, someone's gonna have a happy holiday!


----------



## zeroultima6 (Dec 24, 2020)

Ghost of Tsushima deserves better


----------



## Deleted-546533 (Dec 24, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> The same also applies to Commodore 64s, or pretty much anything that was not big in NTSC countries.


I always thought the C64 was big on both sides of the Atlantic.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 24, 2020)

It just arrived ..... with no games hehe I didn’t buy any yet.

paid official price of course


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> It just arrived ..... with no games hehe I didn’t buy any yet.
> 
> paid official price of course


A very cool and interesting Gaming Room you have.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 24, 2020)

Ordered a PS4 back button from amazon. They had it on sale and I am interested in it

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Flame (Dec 24, 2020)

my plan is coming along nicely.


----------



## Chary (Dec 24, 2020)

Christmas swag!!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 24, 2020)

Endded up buy A PS4 backbutton and Immortals Fenyx Rising. Amazon has it half off right now. Also I'm pissed at Purolator cause they said they tried to deliver my TV today and I wasn't home, when according to the tracking info the TV never left their sorting facility in Toronto, I live about an hour away. Its been delayed at least until Tuesday.

I understand it's the holidays right now, but I always have problems with Purolator. I'm guessing that the driver saw it was big and said, forget it.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## godreborn (Dec 24, 2020)

I got it for $60 due to scalping:


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 25, 2020)

Ended up buying fire emblem on the switch eshop.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 25, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I got it for $60 due to scalping:
> 
> View attachment 239283


Nice price u got for it dude


----------



## LowIntensity58b0 (Dec 26, 2020)

Recently got a new PC gamer.


----------



## RyRyIV (Dec 28, 2020)

After way too much of a delay thanks to the holidays, the pandemic, and a blizzard in North Dakota... my new tool is here!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 28, 2020)

Ended up ordering some more smart plugs
I needed 1 but it was cheaper to buy 2. I needed 1 for the LED light on my Corn Snakes tank.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2020)

A Case for the Raspberry 3 Pi:


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 239858


Absolutely LECKER.....


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Absolutely LECKER.....


Cooked medium rare


----------



## Chary (Dec 30, 2020)

Went to a Japanese bookstore for my birthday 



 

The Kirby cat hat was not an appreciated gift...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2020)

Chary said:


>



Hehehe....
Doggi looks very disturbed.......
Kitty looks very humilated.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 30, 2020)

Just bought World of Final Fantasy and Resident Evil 6 from the Switch eShop sale. I know 6 sucks but I got it again anyway. And no idea if World of Final Fantasy is any good it's the only Final Fantasy I have never played.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Dec 31, 2020)

Will I ever grow out of my edgy teen surfer Hollister clothing phase? 

No. 

Never.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 31, 2020)

Chary said:


> Went to a Japanese bookstore for my birthday



What's the orange thing?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 31, 2020)

Was browsing on Aliexpress and bought a Ps4 back button with turbo. I bought it because it was only $14 and because I couldn't find anything on youtube about it. I wanted to see how good it compared to the official back button.

Also I got my AA batteries holders from aliexpress yesterday.

Also still waiting for my Tv amazon has offered me  10% back because purolator kept fucking with the delivery date, now it just says "Estimated Delivery Date
Not Available". It was supposed to be delivered on the 24th, then they changed it to the 29th, then they changed it to the 31st. Now if it doesn't come buy the 7th amazon will refund me and if it come after I get to keep it.

What pissed me off more is the fact that I ordered something on the 27th during a boxing day sale, the company also sent it with Purolator and it came the next day because it was less than 1lb.

I understand the delay because of the pandemic and holiday rush but that ridiculous especially since the thing I got after 1 day we shipped threw the same facility that my tv is at. 

I just hope it comes not broken.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## xdarkmario (Dec 31, 2020)

Got me a EVGA 3090 (few weeks ago) and and a new set of tires for my motorcycle


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 1, 2021)

xdarkmario said:


> Got me a EVGA 3090 (few weeks ago) and and a new set of tires for my motorcycle


FTW3 too? That's a beast!


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 1, 2021)

Wish I had $2000 to buy a graphics card with


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 1, 2021)

I got a PS3 with one controller, and 8 games. along with a new, more girthy RAM card for my laptop a tad recently, more so for the PS3 and its games.


----------



## djpannda (Jan 1, 2021)

No .. I got sucked in and bought too much ... dups are going to eBay and Mercari


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2021)

since i had some money from the Wildfire cases i sold, i bought myself Assetto Corsa which i probably wont play until a few days later because i only have my laptop, and i sold my M4A1-S Flashback MW so that with the money i had left i could buy an M4A4 Global Offensive MW, the float is not that good, but neither was the Flashback's


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2021)

All-in-One USB Charging Cable for PSP/3DS/DSi/Wii U/DS Lite/GameBoy Advance.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 2, 2021)

Well, with my birthday (Christmas Eve) and Christmas having just passed, I have had lots of gifts. But by far my favourite two are the MacBook Air M1 that I got from my parents. Awesome wee system, constantly surprising me.





And from my wife, something I was surprised by but has me totally excited... A Lego N.E.S. Can’t believe she remembered that, I mentioned it ages ago when they were first announced..... Yes, I’m a big kid


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2021)

Assassin´s Creed Things.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 2, 2021)

A specialist debugging tool


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2021)

I purchased something nice. A refurbished gba sp with ips glass screen and new shell. I still didn't received it so I'm gonna use picture from google for now.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## KiiWii (Jan 3, 2021)

sergey3000 said:


> I purchased something nice. A refurbished gba sp with ips glass screen and new shell. I still didn't received it so I'm gonna use picture from google for now.
> 
> View attachment 240231


That’s a nice emblem 

I still have my 3DS:

 

That’s where my avatar came from


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> That’s a nice emblem
> 
> I still have my 3DS:
> 
> ...


Nice. But the gba I purchased didn't came originally with such shell. It's third party shell so I hope it's gonna be good quality shell.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This thread is a good place to get likes. Haha.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 4, 2021)

This arrived today in the mail.
Now I may be able to load pretty much anything on the C64 and VIC-20!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Won it in the PlutoTV contest


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 5, 2021)

Something before the steam sale ended, already had beat hazard 1, ultra, and the dlc, it was a $1 cheaper buying the complete bundle than just buying bh2 alone, was thinking about satifactory too but its still early access and I have a warez ver to play around with, maybe in the summer sale.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 5, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> Something before the steam sale ended, already had beat hazard 1, ultra, and the dlc, it was a $1 cheaper buying the complete bundle than just buying bh2 alone, was thinking about satifactory too but its still early access and I have a warez ver to play around with, maybe in the summer sale.


Beat Hazard logo makes me think of Borderlands...
just saying.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## almi05 (Jan 6, 2021)

Got a Raspberry Pi 4 8 GB
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## zeroultima6 (Jan 7, 2021)

another game from dave and busters


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jan 7, 2021)

Got the Retro Receiver from Amazon today. Don't own any S/NES classic but it works great on a Wii U playing Mario Kart 8 with a Xbox controller.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)

Paid for one but got two by mistake.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jan 7, 2021)

A little Switch, how adorable 

(The left one needs some fixin' but I like the lil fella, like a 2020 GBA )


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 7, 2021)

I got the signup papers to get the pfaizer vaccine at work today. So hopefully I get the vaccine in the next 2 or 3 weeks

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## SaberLilly (Jan 7, 2021)

one of these, although personally i don't like that i need to use the icue software in order to make the "sniper button" do anything, but the mouse itself is comfortable.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm really loving the zipper on this case


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2021)

Ordered on Amazon this USB Network Adapter - WiFi for the Wii U "lives" is not so good..


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> I'm really loving the zipper on this case


It looks better than my original case for psvita. Cost me 20$.
I'm not even using it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 8, 2021)

sergey3000 said:


> It looks better than my original case for psvita. Cost me 20$.
> I'm not even using it.
> View attachment 240892 View attachment 240893 View attachment 240894


Don't like open carry cases


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 8, 2021)

My TV finally came. also ordered a 128GB USB 3.0 SanDisk flash drive for it and Dragon Quest XI S for ps4. 






Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Ordered on Amazon this USB Network Adapter - WiFi for the Wii U "lives" is not so good..
> 
> View attachment 240883



Delivered today,plugged in the Wii and ready to go.Wow..so easy.

 


Wii U too:


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jan 10, 2021)

My first yakuza game ever. I didn’t know they were action rpg games I thought they were beat them up/ arcade/ coins games


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 10, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> My first yakuza game ever. I didn’t know they were action rpg games I thought they were beat them up/ arcade/ coins games


I would get Yakuza Zero or Yakuza Kiwami. Kiwami is the 1st game remade for this generation and Zero is a prequel.

I'm a huge Yakuza fan but I didn't buy that one for that reason. I'll wait for it to drop in price.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jan 11, 2021)

I purchased a New 2DS XL off of Amazon this past week with a Spyro the Dragon plush from Kidrobot's Phunny line of plushies. The 2DS XL is the Japanese-exclusive Minecraft edition with the Creeper-styled casing. I've been wanting to upgrade to a N2DSXL for some time, since my launch 3DS finally went Killer Queen Bites The Dust on me.

I also ordered my second Nesoberi plush off of Nesoverse, a seller in California that sells imported Nesos from Japan. I already had THE LEGENDARY TAE YAMADA from Zombieland Saga, and I decided to compliment her with her Franchouchou alum Minamoto Sakura. It just didn't feel right after the season finale for that series to have just Tae by herself.


----------



## Alsusee (Jan 11, 2021)

I got a cheap desk mat. It's like a mouse mat but a lot wider. I always seem to run out mouse mat and wonder why I didn't buy something like this sooner


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2021)

WD blue 4TB HDD
Samsung 970 evo plus 1TB SSD
Fifine K669B and a mic arm


----------



## Chary (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm not a pink kinda person, but I was given a mousepad and wrist rest as a gift...I kinda dig it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2021)

Chary said:


> I'm not a pink kinda person, but I was given a mousepad and wrist rest as a gift...I kinda dig it
> View attachment 241516



Assassin´s Creed Figure on the Left ?


----------



## Chary (Jan 12, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Assassin´s Creed Figure on the Left ?


Indeed!! Ezio! I got back into AC--the classic ones--lately


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jan 13, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Nice which website is this? I want one.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 13, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Nice which website is this? I want one.


https://retrogamerepairshop.com/col...ega-definitive-edition?variant=37738821517484


----------



## zxr750j (Jan 13, 2021)

31,5" Quad HD monitor for my girlfriend, forks fine on my pc but only full-hd on her laptop (both she and her laptop are old).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2021)

zxr750j said:


> (both she and her laptop are old).



I am pretty sure she will be delighted to hear that....


----------



## Doran754 (Jan 13, 2021)

Debating whether to buy an oculus quest 2. Im not sure I'd actually use it I just feel like I'm missing out.



Chary said:


> I'm not a pink kinda person, but I was given a mousepad and wrist rest as a gift...I kinda dig it
> View attachment 241516



Love the setup, is the mousepad of Kilimanjaro? I've seen alot of them pokemon pixel things lately too I think It's a trend i missed out on.


----------



## Chary (Jan 13, 2021)

shamzie said:


> Debating whether to buy an oculus quest 2. Im not sure I'd actually use it I just feel like I'm missing out.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the setup, is the mousepad of Kilimanjaro? I've seen alot of them pokemon pixel things lately too I think It's a trend i missed out on.


It sure looks like it! According to the store page, it’s specifically Mt. Fuji:

https://epomaker.com/products/akko-world-tour-deskmat?_pos=1&_sid=32fea82b2&_ss=r

Re: an Oculus Quest 2, I’ve also been on and off the fence about it. But I’ve got the original Rift. VR is some serious fun, but I will say there’s some stretches of time where I forget I own it because I get burnt out on the handful of like, 5 super good games it’s got total.


----------



## Doran754 (Jan 13, 2021)

Chary said:


> It sure looks like it! According to the store page, it’s specifically Mt. Fuji:
> 
> https://epomaker.com/products/akko-world-tour-deskmat?_pos=1&_sid=32fea82b2&_ss=r
> 
> Re: an Oculus Quest 2, I’ve also been on and off the fence about it. But I’ve got the original Rift. VR is some serious fun, but I will say there’s some stretches of time where I forget I own it because I get burnt out on the handful of like, 5 super good games it’s got total.



I looked at a rift but the research I've done suggests there isn't much difference with the quest 2 and rift too warrant being tethered. I was going to say a lack of games is my other issue, half life alyx is the main reason I wanted to try it. Anyway thanks for the info and the link!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2021)

Operation Broken Fang, i was going to wait for a price drop but i saw that i could already profit and went in


----------



## zxr750j (Jan 13, 2021)

@Chary 


 
Is it a clock?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> I am pretty sure she will be delighted to hear that....View attachment 241647


We've been together since high-school, and she has always been 1 year older. When I was 16 that was kinda cool...


----------



## Chary (Jan 13, 2021)

zxr750j said:


> @Chary
> View attachment 241656
> Is it a clock?
> 
> ...


Tivoo-Max. It’s a clock, but it also can show pixel animations or phone alerts, and other fun stuff. 

https://gbatemp.net/review/divoom-tivoo-max-pixel-art-speaker.1272/


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 13, 2021)

shamzie said:


> Debating whether to buy an oculus quest 2. Im not sure I'd actually use it I just feel like I'm missing out.


Well it depends. VR is a great time- although the Quest 2 needs the Elite Strap extension to be comfortable enough.
And it depends on what kind of games you’re into-
If you like social games, Rec Room and VRchat will instantly give you stuff to spend thousands of hours on.
If you like shooters- well not too many at the moment. There’s a new fortnite clone called Population One that a lotta people are obsessed with. There’s a lot of two team competitive shooters.

If you like puzzle games- there’s a lot. Moss, Tetris Effect, I Expect You To Die, Myst VR, and a lot more. Plus the thousands of third party ones.

If you just wanna play the best known games- Half Life: Alyx is an extremely good game. Along with Boneworks and others.

If you want horror- VR horror games are infinitely more terrifying in VR, and this is coming from a certified genuine 100% pussy.
...
Phasmophobia is also a whole different experience in VR.

There’s VR Kanojo for horny people and all the cash grab trash porn games-

There’s the addictive rhythm games like Beat Saber, Pistol Whip, and Synth Riders.

Mm
But for the best experience, you gotta do a lil digging for all the hidden gems. There’s a lot of very good hidden games no ones talks about-

However, there’s also a chance that you might get motion sickness in VR- or that you just give up before you find a game that really sticks with you. Happens to a lot of people-
I’d say go for it. There’s a month long return policy or something- just go nuts with it for like 3 weeks and then decide if you like it.


----------



## Doran754 (Jan 13, 2021)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Well it depends. VR is a great time- although the Quest 2 needs the Elite Strap extension to be comfortable enough.
> And it depends on what kind of games you’re into-
> If you like social games, Rec Room and VRchat will instantly give you stuff to spend thousands of hours on.
> If you like shooters- well not too many at the moment. There’s a new fortnite clone called Population One that a lotta people are obsessed with. There’s a lot of two team competitive shooters.
> ...



Thanks for going to all that effort! I've seen a bit of Phasmophobia on twitch, thats err...different lol I've seen a pro play tetris effect too, I think I'd love that! I've heard of VR Chat too, from what I've seen I thought it was just a kids based thing and COD is bad enough with them haha. You've twisted my arm though and I guess the collection will only get bigger the more adopters there are.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 13, 2021)

shamzie said:


> Thanks for going to all that effort! I've seen a bit of Phasmophobia on twitch, thats err...different lol I've seen a pro play tetris effect too, I think I'd love that! I've heard of VR Chat too, from what I've seen I thought it was just a kids based thing and COD is bad enough with them haha. You've twisted my arm though and I guess the collection will only get bigger the more adopters there are.


VRchat is more of a teen to adult game. Occasionally you'll meet a VR enthusiast 70 year old and they're always awesome people. In VRchat, most of the kids are just little squeaker asshole that end up getting blocked by everyone or kicked. In general it's also... not very kid friendly  So you don't need to worry about that


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jan 13, 2021)

Nintendo Blue/ Neon Yellow Joy-Con (L-R) - Switch

Nintendo Joy-Con Charging Grip

Crash™ Team Racing Nitro-Fueled (PS4)


God of War Hits - PlayStation 4


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 13, 2021)

D15S chromax
Orzly Switch carry case
Cheap usb 3.5mm audio adapter.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2021)

Got a Commodore 64 to 128 power supply adapter.

Worked first try, so now I confirm my Commodore 128 works perfectly, save for 2 keyboard keys that are very optional (Numpad 8 and F3).


----------



## draftguy (Jan 14, 2021)

Still waiting for my birthday present. (Nice idea from my sister.)


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 14, 2021)

Added Immortals Fenyx Rising to the PS5 collection.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2021)

A Rockband Set for the Wii (Drums/Microphone/Guitar) for 30 Euros.


----------



## Navonod (Jan 16, 2021)

Finally got my hands on a GC Loader. Picture is the GC loader installed and the old disk reader removed.


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 16, 2021)

I got a nice Shogi set for learning the game! It's really surprising just how few sets have piece movements on the actual pieces. All I could find were this and a Czech set, though the Czech set seems to be sold out everywhere.


Spoiler: Image


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Well, bought a triple monitor stand which came in yesterday, to mount my 10 year old Hannspree HF225 monitor. Being a TFT panel, the viewing angle was ass, and after about 30 minutes of using it, the backlight shit the bed. A power cycle fixed it, but something's wrong there. Disassembled, didn't see any capacitors or components otherwise with even a hint of failing, and didn't feel like testing every piece.

Went out to Microcenter and bought an AOC 24B2XH to replace the monitor. Nicer, much better viewing angle, bigger, LED, IPS, higher refresh rate, and cheap, only $109.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 17, 2021)

Ordered dog food from amazon.

Bought a pair of KZ ZSN Pro X earbuds. Although I do own a decent pair of wireless Bluetooth earbuds I wanted a nice pair of wired ones.
Also bought a couple of gba repros. I dont like reproduction games in general but I'm not apposed to them.

I think the only gba repro I own is of Mother 3 in English.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## campbell0505 (Jan 17, 2021)

Got a New 3DS Regular about a week ago. Found a pretty good deal second hand. $99 AUD. They sell for like $180 - $250 AUD here. It's second hand but in really good condition. Already own a New XL, I got in 2015, and I'm not getting rid of that, I just wanted one of the normal. Hardly played it but I like the look of it a lot.


----------



## Minox (Jan 17, 2021)

Went on a bit of a shopping spree:

*OSSC*


*GC Loader*


*GC Loader SD Mount*


*SD2SP2*


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 17, 2021)

I'd love to make a follow-up post about how my childhood dream arrived in the mail and I finally own Sonic The Hedgehog's shoes. But as with all online ordering it went wrong and they sent me the wrong thing. Emailed them, tried them on Facebook, tried every possible line of communication to arrange a return/exchange, not a peep. So it looks like what I actually bought was all the ripping excitement of disputing the charges through my bank to get a refund and bitter disappointment that after 30 years I still don't have these bloody shoes.

On the plus side my guardian angel saw that I was one bad look away from becoming a supervillain, and so the 13 Sentinels Aegis Rim game I've been trying to track down for ages mysteriously got added to the PSN January Sales for almost to the penny what I could afford to spare. So at least someone up there has my back. Just not my shoes, I guess.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 17, 2021)

This pretty case for my phone


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 17, 2021)

So I was at dollarama and I sometimes see games their and they had Starling for the Switch so I bought it for my nephews. It was only $4 for the starter pack. I get home and some asshole had taken the game out of the box. So I got a nice model of the arwing instead.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 18, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> So I was at dollarama and I sometimes see games their and they had Starling for the Switch so I bought it for my nephews. It was only $4 for the starter pack. I get home and some asshole had taken the game out of the box. So I got a nice model of the arwing instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's messed up


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 18, 2021)

Just got these, should be here tomorrow 

Steelseries Arctis 7


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## MrCokeacola (Jan 19, 2021)

More bike accessories from Amazon.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Issac (Jan 21, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> Well, bought a triple monitor stand which came in yesterday, to mount my 10 year old Hannspree HF225 monitor. Being a TFT panel, the viewing angle was ass, and after about 30 minutes of using it, the backlight shit the bed. A power cycle fixed it, but something's wrong there. Disassembled, didn't see any capacitors or components otherwise with even a hint of failing, and didn't feel like testing every piece.
> 
> Went out to Microcenter and bought an AOC 24B2XH to replace the monitor. Nicer, much better viewing angle, bigger, LED, IPS, higher refresh rate, and cheap, only $109.
> 
> View attachment 242155


The heck man, when I have that many youtube tabs open, my computer gets a seizure xD



godreborn said:


> I got it for $60 due to scalping:
> 
> View attachment 239283


Aww man, I'm super jelly!

I have the Japanese Famicom game though


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Ordered a Super Famicom to refurbish and mod, also came with two controllers and AV cables.

 

Also recently got a Gamegear (again, to refurbish and mod) and also have a Japanese Sega Saturn on the way for yet again the same purposes.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 22, 2021)

Ordered a 26cm Dragon Quest Slime plush. Now I just need to wait 1 or 2 months for it to come. 

Ordered some acrylic hinges to convert some aquariums to terrariums for a crested gecko or a gargoyle gecko or a tokay gecko. Probably will get all 3(probably not those)cause I have enough 20 gallon long tanks to convert and I have the space.


Also bought some analog stick modules  for a couple ps4 controllers my friend gave me a while back. I dont understand how people break controllers so easily. I have 5 ps4 controllers of my own all work like new. So after I fix his I will have 8.


Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 22, 2021)

Hemorrhoids,,,, Yep I'm 46 and for the first time I'm lucky enough to experience the joy it brings.


----------



## EagleFangKarateChampion (Jan 23, 2021)

Some good American beer (*The Alchemist Heady Topper)*


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 23, 2021)

STM32 programmer and some test hook leads to hack the Super Mario Game & Watch


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## MrCokeacola (Jan 24, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Whats so "definitive" about it?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 24, 2021)

MrCokeacola said:


> Whats so "definitive" about it?


Its basically the ez-flash omega and the 3in1 in 1, it support gba to ds game link because of that. It also has rumble support for games that support or have been patched to have rumble, like Drill Doser and I belive uses less power than the omega.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 25, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>



Ugh...those things are so horrible. My wife bought some over the holidays, and I had to spit them out when I tried them. She loves alcohol, so not surprising she kinda liked 'em, but me...yuck!


----------



## Chary (Jan 25, 2021)

I got an e-ink tablet!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2021)

I like portable consoles...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 26, 2021)

My Chinese ps4 back button come.

It definitely cheaper in quality. I like the fact that it has a turbo feature. To set the button you have to hold set for 2 seconds and the X button will start flashing, then you just press to pad you want to set to what ever button you want, the flashing light will change to a diffrent button to let you know what its set at. 
For the turbo you have to set the button up to what you want then press and hold the pad u want and the turbo button to enable it and again to disable it.

I ended up paying $14.57 if you can't find a official ps4 back button i would recommend it but I wouldn't pay much more than $15 for this.



























Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)

Cellar Dumpster Finding from a Neighbor.

From around 1985....
After a little cleaning - it WORKS !!!!!


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jan 27, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Cellar Dumpster Finding from a Neighbor.
> 
> From around 1985....
> After a little cleaning - it WORKS !!!!! View attachment 243698
> ...


Do you have any mix tapes to listen to on it?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 28, 2021)

MrCokeacola said:


> Do you have any mix tapes to listen to on it?


Thank you for your interest.
I have lot of Cassettes (Tapes) from my Childhood....they are also still working too.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 28, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> STM32 programmer and some test hook leads to hack the Super Mario Game & Watch


Fun. Did they put any more Game & Watch games on it yet?


----------



## Vineezy (Jan 28, 2021)

I recently got

All of the Jackbox games (as of posting)
Jet Set Radio on Steam
A few Hazbin plushies
The Scott Pilgrim Game rerelease on Switch

That's about it!


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2021)

We will see how this goes


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 28, 2021)

CallmeBerto said:


> We will see how this goes


U will get the box for sure but with a 10 year old card


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> U will get the box for sure but with a 10 year old card



A SEALED empty box. Better be a nice damn box.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 28, 2021)

CallmeBerto said:


> A SEALED empty box. Better be a nice damn box.


I can go to my local used game store and ask them to seal a box


----------



## Jayro (Jan 28, 2021)

I recently built a seedbox for my MediCat Torrents, but it's using my 4GB Raspberry Pi 4, and it feels wasteful... So I ordered a 1GB Raspberry Pi 4 from HERE.


 


But the second issue I've run into is physically mounting the storage drive to the Pi 4. At the moment, it's utilizing a cheap 64GB nano USB drive, and it's half full already. But I'll be swapping that out with my 240GB SSD, using a USB-to-SATA adapter that came as part of my PNY "Upgrade Kit". The issue is I don't have any way to mount the Pi and the SSD to one another for a tidy setup, and I wanted something cheap but functional. So I stumbled across an OMV 5 installation tutorial on YouTube by Explaining Computers Dot Com and it showed me a really cool 3D-printed configuration that was on sale (right now) for just $10 over at INUX3D called the *TerraPi*, and it comes with a fan "hat" too! I also bought their low-profile wide copper heatsink for an extra $5, to help with cooling. I'll be underclocking the Pi 4 to maybe around 850MHz or so... Or whatever the lowest speed it can handle is, without struggling to seed. I'll also be disabling every component on the board I'm not using in the config.txt, like UART, SPI, Wi-Fi, Serial, Audio, etc...

Looks like this, but blue instead of red:
 


I'm really excited to put this thing together, so it will look and feel much more like a polished end-product. This was my first time ever building a seedbox, and I'm honestly more shocked that it wasn't difficult. I might challenge myself later on and go fully-headless, with CLI only, but not for right now... I'm just after ease-of-use, and love flipping on VNC viewer to check on it. It doesn't bother me in the slightest that there's a DE running in the foreground, it's not like it will take anything away from it's job seeding my torrents. Upon powering on the Pi 4, I have set it up to autologin the user, and autostart Transmission seeding. This way if a power outage happens, it can just pick up where it left off, as I don't have a UPS unit yet.

Hell, I might even install Pi-hole on it, so it can serve as my DNS server ad-blocker too. Couldn't hurt!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 29, 2021)

Ordered some more leds for sound reactive led mod on a gameboy for a friend. Also had to rebuy the replacement analogs modules for some ps4 controllers. The seller i originally bought them from didn't have any in stock, so got a refund and bought some from a different seller.
Also ordered a n3dsxl charging dock.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayro (Jan 29, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Ordered some more leds for sound modded gameboy for a friend. Also had to rebuy the replacement analogs modules for some ps4 controller. The seller i originally bought them from didn't have any in stock, so got a refund and bought some from a different seller.
> Also ordered a n3dsxl charging dock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


I always wanted one of those vertical charging docks from Japan. But now I only pull out my 3DS when I wanna play DS or GBA.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 29, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I always wanted one of those vertical charging docks from Japan. But now I only pull out my 3DS when I wanna play DS or GBA.


Yeah. I've been wanting to get one for my n3dsxl for a while now and it was cheap. I had one for the o3dsxl but gave it to my best friend cause his autistic little brother destroyed the charging port on his o3dsxl. All I remember is that it wouldn't charge my o3dsxl if I had my case on.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Fun. Did they put any more Game & Watch games on it yet?


I have a thread on it here https://gbatemp.net/threads/super-mario-game-watch-hacking.581482/


----------



## Minox (Jan 29, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> STM32 programmer and some test hook leads to hack the Super Mario Game & Watch


Just a heads up, that's a nice full-blown microcontroller so once you are done using it for programming purposes it can be a fun experience to use it for microcontroller programming.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 29, 2021)

Minox said:


> Just a heads up, that's a nice full-blown microcontroller so once you are done using it for programming purposes it can be a fun experience to use it for microcontroller programming.


Unfortunately, the last time I did any programming was in the 80s (Pascal) and I don't remember any of it. Always wanted to learn C/C++ though so maybe this is an excuse to start.. or maybe Java will be an easier entry.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jan 30, 2021)

Got this little fridge after a lot of effort...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 30, 2021)

I got a Covid test done on Thursday, cause work made it mandatory, and got a Negative result on Friday.

So im Covid-19 free. Still waiting for my vaccine though.

Also ordered a stick of 8GB DDR3L ram for a computer I'm fixing up for my nephews to play on.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 31, 2021)

I've had this since 1984 and it's been thrown around and spent time in several different countries over the years..
Just popped in some batteries for the first time in a decade and the damn thing still works as good as new!






Edit: The thing I got recently was the batteries btw lol.. but this gives me an idea that we should have a similar thread for things you've had forever.


----------



## Chary (Feb 3, 2021)

xbawks!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 4, 2021)

Some months back my trusty Logitech G910 started developing an issue with double inputs, eventually happening for every other keystroke. I replaced it with one of my review keyboards but...none of them are just quite good enough and lack some nice features I grew used to using all the time.

So...I bought another G910  If this can last me another 5-6 years then I'll be happy.

Also ordered a VGA to HDMI adapter for my dad's work, he has a sec cam box that he wants to connect to multiple TVs, but it only had 2 HDMI ports and he wants it on 3 monitors so going VGA is sorta the only option. He wound up buying the wrong direction adapter, so I ordered the proper one


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 4, 2021)

So this showed up in the post today, quite the surprise since I hadn't ordered anything so I have no business with the postman right now. Turns out my girlfriend ordered it for me. She knows that I'm trying to be a writer, work on my novels and whatnot. She also knows that inspiration hits at random, often when I don't have a pen and paper handy and my tablet is on charge. So she got me this little electronic moogle notepad to keep my ideas safe. 'cause I'm also a massive nerd who has spent far longer than I can realistically justify playing Final Fantasy 14. She even went above and beyond, found out what batteries it takes (instructions are in Japanese, I had no idea) and ordered them too. What an absolute angel.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 4, 2021)

Preordered Story of Seasons Pioneers of Olive Town Premium edition today.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## zxr750j (Feb 4, 2021)

Dug a hole, ordered concrete, tiles, paint, pvc etc last summer and made a little pool 4X2M with my girlfriend (during a heatwave).
Ordered in China:
- 4 Channel relay
- 0,96" White I2C Oled display
- Some resitors
- 5 DS18B20 waterproof temperature probes
Already got a Raspberry Pi3B, need to make a box, allready started programming in python to make a automated control unit for filter-motor, sunheating pump, electrolysis equipment and Ph-regulator. I'm to cheap to buy it at the pool-store: they ask ridiculous prices!
Now the long wait starts (go China post!)...


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2021)

I recently bought the Mario red and blue switch.  it's not out yet, but gamestop preorders have already come to pass.  I'm hoping I can get another that I can sell, because I missed out on gamestop and had to get one for a scalping price (hoping to recoup the price).  it's one of the only ones that had free shipping, so I bought it up.  I didn't look if it was the cheapest, just if it was US region.  most red and blue Mario switches turn up the Mario Kart 8 bundle or the neon joycon switches.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2021)

A flashcard for the Atari 8 bit!

 

And I confirm it works perfectly, and also finally confirmed this machine is indeed a PAL machine, otherwise the program would have run too fast on it.


----------



## SilverDen (Feb 4, 2021)

I ordered the new EZ Flash Omega Defintive Edition. Got really into the GBA scene a few weeks ago and can't wait for it to arrive  
It will be used with the IPS Panel GBA SP that I also recently modded.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 5, 2021)

Ordered some bedding for my corn snake, a new uvb bulb for my sandfish skink and 7 chocolate bars.



Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## rufuszombot (Feb 5, 2021)

I finally broke down and bought GTA V. But only to tide me over until my copy of Ys IX arrives.


----------



## emigre (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm totally not a dirty weeaboo.


----------



## Wickedchew (Feb 5, 2021)

i Bought a Used O3DS (4th 3ds) , PS vita ( 3rd Vita) a Fat PS2 (2nd PS2) and a 3rd (PS3) ,..
cant say no as the price are so low..

will JB all of them once got a spare time..


----------



## wownmnpare (Feb 5, 2021)

i recently bought a condom. Already used it.


----------



## Wickedchew (Feb 5, 2021)

wownmnpare said:


> i recently bought a condom. Already used it.


a used one? or you used it?


----------



## wownmnpare (Feb 5, 2021)

Wickedchew said:


> a used one? or you used it?


I already had sex with a girl so yeah i already used it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 5, 2021)

Ordered a 1200mAh 3.7v lipo battery to put into my Sony ps3/4 headphones. It's the 1st gen headphones and hopefully with the new battery it will last longer than 3 hours, I know that the new battery is about 1.5 times more mAh then the one it comes with.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 5, 2021)

campbell0505 said:


> Got a New 3DS Regular about a week ago. Found a pretty good deal second hand. $99 AUD. They sell for like $180 - $250 AUD here. It's second hand but in really good condition. Already own a New XL, I got in 2015, and I'm not getting rid of that, I just wanted one of the normal. Hardly played it but I like the look of it a lot.



This looks good, really makes me wish Switch had themes, how is the switch 4 years old and this 3DS looks better. Pathetic Nintendo as usual.


----------



## Wickedchew (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah..if they just do themes ,nes looks,snes ,gcube looks on switch..that would be awesome


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)

Yoshi Blanket for me Wife.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 5, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Yoshi Blanket for me Wife.
> 
> View attachment 245092



I actually have some Mario covers.  I accidentally burned a small hole in it when part of my weed fell on to the blanket.  I don't really like those dugouts for weed smoking, because you have to smoke at an angle.  I'd much rather have a pipe.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

the hole is barely larger than a pin prick.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw, @alexander1970 , the thing my sister got me for Christmas is also a dugout, but with a very large hole, so you can take big hits and it's much easier to clean.  however, I told her to get me a pipe with a perpendicular bowl to the pipe itself next time, so that I don't risk something falling.  I have to turn my fan off due to it, and it can get very hot in my room.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 6, 2021)

Found a rare Xbox demo disc as well as a Xbox Live Starter disc.


 
The Brothers in Arms disc will make a nice addition to my Brothers in Arms collecting which I'm starting to amass. Love the games, Brothers in Arms 4 when?


----------



## Alsusee (Feb 6, 2021)

I got a RavPower 6 port USB charger to replace a failing Anker one.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 7, 2021)

Since me and my family keep losing them I ordered 30 micro USB to usb-c adapters. I get the adapters cause they are cheap, I paid $5 for 30 on Aliexpress and because we have alot of electronic that use usb-c but we also have alot that still use micro usb. Hell i still use stuff every day that use mini usb.


If anyone is interested I have a NBA 2k21 locker code  from a OHHENRY level up bar. I dont have the game, hell I think the last NBA game I played was NBA jam on the genesis.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Feb 7, 2021)

Zip ties, zip ties, so many zip ties. And even more cable sleeves.

My cats ate 7 of my cords in my office, so I needed to buy them all again, as well as redo my cable management. Outside of a few cables left I need to sleeve with aluminum casing, I'm just about done, with the end result below

Here's a freshly eaten cable.






The zip ties, the SECOND 3DS CHARGER I had to buy this week, and an imported Terry's White Orange ($10  ), so I would be calm and zen with delicious candy.






And the mostly finished end result:


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 7, 2021)

I got something in the mail that is super rare and at most places super expensive due to a global rubber and bike part shortage.
Inner tubes! (how exciting)


----------



## Alsusee (Feb 8, 2021)

Chary said:


> The zip ties, the SECOND 3DS CHARGER I had to buy this week, and an imported Terry's White Orange ($10  ), so I would be calm and zen with delicious candy.



Wow! $10 for a Terry's chocolate orange. Then again, importers charge extra for their services. Its like import candy here has a massive mark up just because they can.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 8, 2021)

Ordered a SD2Vita v3.0 for my PSTV that I found and modded today. I bought the v3.0 over the 5.0 cause I read that people have had problems with them, I have a 3.0 in my vita and I never had any problems with it.

I do have a sd2vita v1 but I wanted something that fit better than that. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 8, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Ordered a SD2Vita v3.0 for my PSTV that I found and modded today. I bought the v3.0 over the 5.0 cause I read that people have had problems with them, I have a 3.0 in my vita and I never had any problems with it.
> 
> I do have a sd2vita v1 but I wanted something that fit better than that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


I have a v2 that my bro cut down to fit flush with door flap closed all the way


----------



## paracetamole (Feb 8, 2021)

phew just bought
2x The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3DS PAL sealed brand new from a retailer
Used DS/ 3DS Charginger Adapter EU 
Used 2DS Black/Blau 
Super Mario 3D All Stars 
2x Loose Cartridges Mario Kart 7 3DS (have 3 In Total now, inhouse racing begins!)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## godreborn (Feb 8, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Ordered a SD2Vita v3.0 for my PSTV that I found and modded today. I bought the v3.0 over the 5.0 cause I read that people have had problems with them, I have a 3.0 in my vita and I never had any problems with it.
> 
> I do have a sd2vita v1 but I wanted something that fit better than that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk



version 3 -- the dust jacket doesn't close all the way.  however, according to Gregory Rasputin, the version 5 has been known to have formatting problems.  that's what he told me anyway.  I've had no problems with either, but he's also the one who told me about version 3 not fitting.  he was correct.  it's barely noticeable, but the version 3 is slightly too large.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 8, 2021)

godreborn said:


> version 3 -- the dust jacket doesn't close all the way.  however, according to Gregory Rasputin, the version 5 has been known to have formatting problems.  that's what he told me anyway.  I've had no problems with either, but he's also the one who told me about version 3 not fitting.  he was correct.  it's barely noticeable, but the version 3 is slightly too large.


My dust flap closes all the way on all 3 my units with v3


----------



## godreborn (Feb 8, 2021)

you will see it's propped up slightly.  it closes, but not all the way.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

this guy mentions it as well: https://gbatemp.net/threads/psa-sd2vita-v3-0-doesnt-fit.487019/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 8, 2021)

Version numbers for SD2Vita's that are from random chinese manufacturers will never mean anything ever. You could buy a "v3" or a "v4" or a "v5" and they could all be identical, because "versions" after that point mean nothing. Any kind of "issue" or change you see with one version over another is 100% poor manufacturing tolerances, not some actual version differences. 


As to the actual point of this thread, my wife's Note 8 has been cracked and mostly trash for the last year or so now, and she's finally sick of it so we ordered her a new phone, which ended up being a used iPhone X for $250. She wanted to try something new, so iPhone it is. Also ordered a half-decent case and tempered glass protector in the hopes that she doesn't destroy the screen on this one


----------



## godreborn (Feb 8, 2021)

here's that conversation with rasputin: https://www.psx-place.com/threads/sd2vita-v3.16062/


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 8, 2021)

godreborn said:


> you will see it's propped up slightly.  it closes, but not all the way.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> this guy mentions it as well: https://gbatemp.net/threads/psa-sd2vita-v3-0-doesnt-fit.487019/


That's not a v3


----------



## godreborn (Feb 8, 2021)

a version 3 doesn't fit in the game slot period.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

look at the dust jacket from the side when you close it.  you'll see it's not closed all the way.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 8, 2021)

godreborn said:


> a version 3 doesn't fit in the game slot period.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> look at the dust jacket from the side when you close it.  you'll see it's not closed all the way.


I have a version 3 in my 1000 and it fit fine in the game slot. If it is out i can't even tell. Anyway I bought what I wanted for my PSTV and I hate that dust cover on it, so I never close it. For some reason I always had a hard time opening it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Back on track.

I ordered for my brother-in-law a Samsung Galaxy A71. His current phone apparently just died on him. He's going to be paying the same amount for his plan but is getting unlimited talk/text and 6GB of data, where he had before 500 minutes and 2GB of data.


Also ordered from oshpark some gba sp lipo pcb's created by makho. It's basically just a small pcb with some solder pads for a lipo cell so it will connect to the gba sp with out having to modify the gba.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 8, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I have a version 3 in my 1000 and it fit fine in the game slot. If it is out i can't even tell. Anyway I bought what I wanted for my PSTV and I hate that dust cover on it, so I never close it. For some reason I always had a hard time opening it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they must have corrected it.  I no longer have the version 3 in my system.  I checked about an hour ago.  it might be in the pstv.  I needed to charge my vita though, so it's charging at this very moment.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 8, 2021)

I got my Jelly plushie from GoodtimewithScar!


----------



## zxr750j (Feb 9, 2021)

Just made a deal: tomorrow I can collect a Vita Slim with killzone without a charger for €40


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 9, 2021)

Bought a burrito


----------



## Brairf (Feb 10, 2021)

bought the last Rust skins needed to finish this set:


----------



## XDel (Feb 10, 2021)

EDIT: DO NOT BUY UNLESS YOU HAVE A BOOST ACCOUNT. WIFI WILL DISABLE AND AUTHENTICATION REMINDER WILL CONSTANTLY NAG!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2021)

XDel said:


>



Did you actually buy it or is that yet another random youtuber you are advertizing for free?


----------



## XDel (Feb 10, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Did you actually buy it or is that yet another random youtuber you are advertizing for free?



Bought it, and I share the Youtube videos because they contain useful information.


----------



## zxr750j (Feb 10, 2021)

zxr750j said:


> Just made a deal: tomorrow I can collect a Vita Slim with killzone without a charger for €40


The bastard sold it to someone who paid €50...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 10, 2021)

Still waiting for the Game Boys so I can actually assemble all of this... It's taking unusually long. Gonna be awesome


----------



## Jayro (Feb 10, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> View attachment 245880
> Still waiting for the Game Boys so I can actually assemble all of this... It's taking unusually long. Gonna be awesome


I didn't know you build Gameboys too!  all my parts for my GBA co.e in tomorrow, except for my IPS screen. I ordered directly from Funny playing, not knowing it was coming from China. I just wanted to make sure I didn't A.) get a fake and B.) Wanted it at regular price. I can't believe everyone marks the screen up by like $20, it's crazy.


----------



## pustal (Feb 10, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> View attachment 245880
> Still waiting for the Game Boys so I can actually assemble all of this... It's taking unusually long. Gonna be awesome



I ordered last week an IPS v2 screen for my GameBoy SP and a new (pre-cut) Zelda Minish cap shell. Also ordered a 1100 mAh battery and an EZ Flash Omega (not the ultimate, the one before, that is half-priced). I'm very excited.

Where did you buy those shells from? Can you link the seller? They look very cool.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 10, 2021)

pustal said:


> I ordered last week an IPS v2 screen for my GameBoy SP and a new (pre-cut) Zelda Minish cap shell. Also ordered a 1100 mAh battery and an EZ Flash Omega (not the ultimate, the one before, that is half-priced). I'm very excited.
> 
> Where did you buy those shells from? Can you link the seller? They look very cool.


The black EZ-Flash Reform? That's the one I'm after. I can't find anyone selling it anymore. Seems everyone is only selling the Omega or Omega Definitive, but those cost way too much. I'm just tired of using my original white EZ-Flash 4, I want to retire it to my Gamecube Player for good.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 10, 2021)

ComeTurismO said:


> Things You Recently Bought or Got
> Things You Recently Bought or Got​*What am I posting here?*
> SIZE=4]
> Well, in this thread, we are posting and discussing our recent purchases. It could be an electronic device, a video game, furniture, condoms--anything! Give commentary as well. [/COLOR]
> ...



Hahahaha on the avatar. Loved it.  I got a new Persian rug, and I'm lovin' it. I also got some of the laggyness out of the PPSSPP [new version] on laptop. Not great, but good enough. Thank you for the post. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sicklyboy said:


> Nerf Elite N-Strike Alpha Trooper CS-8 (not even released in NA yet)
> Nerf Elite N-Strike Triad EX-3
> Resident Evil Mercenaries 3D (on clearance)
> New shoulder buttons for my 3DS
> 3 22oz (650ml, big) bottles of beer.



[accidently, steals 1 of the beers] I only see 2 beers dude. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Spyro: A Hero's Tail (GC)
> Sly 2: Band of Theives (PS2)
> Can of Tuna (Food)



[accidently steals can of tuna] Funny, I don't see a can of tuna there. [goes home an makes a tuna sandwich, and eats it lovingly] hehehe  mmmmm


----------



## pustal (Feb 10, 2021)

Jayro said:


> The black EZ-Flash Reform? That's the one I'm after. I can't find anyone selling it anymore. Seems everyone is only selling the Omega or Omega Definitive, but those cost way too much. I'm just tired of using my original white EZ-Flash 4, I want to retire it to my Gamecube Player for good.



No, the EZ Flash Omega, this one. I think Reform came before that. I paid €37 for it. I agree it was way too much, but Everdrive is insely expensive and Supercard sucks.


----------



## Patxinco (Feb 10, 2021)

Got this monday, really wanted one as a child.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 10, 2021)

pustal said:


> No, the EZ Flash Omega, this one. I think Reform came before that. I paid €37 for it. I agree it was way too much, but Everdrive is insanely expensive and Supercard sucks.


Ah, that's about $45 US, which isn't too bad. I traded a temp member my EZ-Flash III cart and flasher for my EZ-Flash 4, which was essentially $40 back then. I want an Everdrive badly, but I'll have to wait around Christmas time when they do their 25% off stuff. And yeah, you won't catch me using anything that came before the EZ-Flash 4, all them carts suck ass. The software that was used for my EZ-Flash III was super buggy and unreliable, but also depended on Windows XP for drivers, so I was limited to using it in a Virtual Machine as well. The whole experience sucked. Doing a 1:1 trade for the EZ-Flash 4 worked out in both our favors, it seems.

----------------------------------------------------------------

My Pi 4 1GB model finally got here from AdaFruit, so I swapped out my 4GB Pi 4 for this one. It's had the SoC (CPU) dropped down to 350MHz min, and 500MHz max. GPU is set at 250MHz min, 350MHz max. Runs at a cool 31°C with active cooling, and draws less than 1A of power. Exactly what I've been wanting in a seedbox. (The low power consumption and low heat output is mostly what I was after.)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 10, 2021)

Got covid tested again yesterday, got a Negative result today and I just found out I may have to do it again today. Apparently a coworker, that works the same shift as me, his test came back positive. 

Also for anyone wonder how I get my results this fast, I'm a hospital worker.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 10, 2021)

pustal said:


> I ordered last week an IPS v2 screen for my GameBoy SP and a new (pre-cut) Zelda Minish cap shell. Also ordered a 1100 mAh battery and an EZ Flash Omega (not the ultimate, the one before, that is half-priced). I'm very excited.
> 
> Where did you buy those shells from? Can you link the seller? They look very cool.


Sure. The Magikarp one is limited edition. I wanted a Charizard one but they were out of stock and they're not making any more. But the color of the shell is the same so I went with the Magikarp one instead. Really love the color and it looks nice with translucent plastic 
https://www.retromodding.com/
They have shells, screen kits and other stuff for all sorts of consoles, not just Nintendo ones. Supposed to be very high quality shells. You can use *RETROFUTURE* as discount code 

https://retrosix.co.uk/ - These guys are supposed to be good too. They have lipo battery kits which is one thing retromodding is missing. But the UV printed shells they have are not as nice (they made custom designs, but they look a bit amateurish). I haven't bought anything there but planning on buying a couple of their CleanJuice XL lipo battery kits.


----------



## pustal (Feb 10, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Sure. The Magikarp one is limited edition. I wanted a Charizard one but they were out of stock and they're not making any more. But the color of the shell is the same so I went with the Magikarp one instead. Really love the color and it looks nice with translucent plastic
> https://www.retromodding.com/
> They have shells, screen kits and other stuff for all sorts of consoles, not just Nintendo ones. Supposed to be very high quality shells. You can use *RETROFUTURE* as discount code



Retro Modding, cool. Never bought anything from them because of ports and import tax. I do want Charizard too now, just added an availability notification. I do have to get my hands on a cheap OG Gameboy though, I have a Pocket and a Colour, aside and Advance and an Advance SP.




The Real Jdbye said:


> https://retrosix.co.uk/





The Real Jdbye said:


> - These guys are supposed to be good too. They have lipo battery kits which is one thing retromodding is missing. But the UV printed shells they have are not as nice (they made custom designs, but they look a bit amateurish). I haven't bought anything there but planning on buying a couple of their CleanJuice XL lipo battery kits.



The ability to send your design is lit though.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 10, 2021)

pustal said:


> Retro Modding, cool. Never bought anything from them because of ports and import tax. I do want Charizard too now, just added an availability notification. I do have to get my hands on a cheap OG Gameboy though, I have a Pocket and a Colour, aside and Advance and an Advance SP.
> 
> 
> The ability to send your design is lit though.


Ooooh, I didn't realize they did that. I looked for that on Retro Modding's site but they don't seem to have that option. Although I'm sure they could do it easily, although maybe they're not willing to because it's extra work.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 10, 2021)

Not gaming related but my new toy since I'm back to being front room DJ.....



Sold my Technics 1210s years ago and regretted it ever since i stopped DJing but these are great. MP3 mixing and a fraction of the price of CDJ1000/2000s!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 11, 2021)

My game boys arrived  The black one is actually in pretty decent condition, but the speaker has static.


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 11, 2021)

Just arrived at the office, a couple Sennheiser ew G4 lav mic sets for work!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 11, 2021)

Got my KX ZSN PRO X earbuds and my DQ Slime plushie in the mail yesterday.

I got to say for the price I paid for these earbuds, they sound awesome. Definitely worth the $25 I paid for them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Flame (Feb 12, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 246309



oh no. GhostLatte has been taken over by the dark PC side.

get the van ready team, we need to take care of him.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 12, 2021)

Flame said:


> oh no. GhostLatte has been taken over by the dark PC side.
> 
> get the van ready team, we need to take care of him.


I have no time to build a PC lmao


----------



## Alsusee (Feb 12, 2021)

Some M4 16mm screws so that I can mount a Dell monitor on the wall. As my old VESA mount is too big to sit in the recessed part of the monitor, I had to use spacers which in turn needed longer screws.


----------



## Flame (Feb 12, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> I have no time to build a PC lmao



i dont understand?

is that a built PC? is that for you or for the van?


----------



## Chary (Feb 12, 2021)

Flame said:


> i dont understand?
> 
> is that a built PC? is that for you or for the van?


Skytech is a prebuilt PC company.

https://gbatemp.net/review/skytech-archangel-3-0-gaming-pc.1154/


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 12, 2021)

New phone S20+, upgraded from a s3, so long overdue for an upgrade
and if anybody is wondering why I didnt get a S21, its a downgraded phone from the S20


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 12, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> New phone S20+, upgraded from a s3, so long overdue for an upgrade
> and if anybody is wondering why I didnt get a S21, its a downgraded phone from the S20


From what I've read, other than the screen resolution between the 21 and 20 whats the downgrade?

Also bought on gog Rollercoaster tycoon 1 and 2 last night.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 12, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> From what I've read, other than the screen resolution between the 21 and 20 whats the difference?
> 
> Also bought on gog Rollercoaster tycoon 1 and 2 last night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


No microsd slot
ram reduced from 12GB to 8GB
no fast charger in box
no usbc headphones in box
mst removed
rear facing camera mic removed
the screen res (as you mentioned) went from 1440p to 1080p (the s20 can do both res, 1440p at 60hz or 1080p at 120hz)
plastic back on a min $800 phone


its not all bad, 
the cpu got upgraded 
added laser auto focus to the camera
the screen is also flat instead of curved edges
they redesigned the camera bump


the microsd slot was just the killer feature that made my decision
I also only had a 5w charger and no way to plug in headphones


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 12, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> No microsd slot
> ram reduced from 12GB to 8GB
> no fast charger in box
> no usbc headphones in box
> ...



Makes sense. When I got my s10+, I chose it over the pixel 4xl, because the pixel had no micro sd slot. I would have done the same as you.  I need a micro sd slot.

I'm happy with my s10+. I usally upgrade my phone every 3 or 4 years and I never upgrade to the newest model, usally 1 or 2 generations old. I can't keep buying $1000+ phones every year.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## ladypoodle (Feb 12, 2021)

I was hoping Mario 3D World that I bought from Best Buy would come this Friday but ended up moving to Monday. Instead of disappointment, this came by to occupy me while I wait. Also bought on Best Buy online.



Spoiler











I can finally play MHGU with these <3


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 13, 2021)

ladypoodle said:


> I was hoping Mario 3D World that I bought from Best Buy would come this Friday but ended up moving to Monday. Instead of disappointment, this came by to occupy me while I wait. Also bought on Best Buy online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that one have rumble or is it like the DemonXWhatever one?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 13, 2021)

Just got myself a new car. Its a Mitsubishi Eclipse Cross 1.5 MIVEC TURBO 8 SPEED AUTO 2021


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Feb 13, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Just got myself a new car. Its a Mitsubishi Eclipse Cross 1.5 MIVEC TURBO 8 SPEED AUTO 2021
> 
> View attachment 246348 View attachment 246349 View attachment 246350 View attachment 246351


Congratulations but it Looks like Voltron blue lion hehe.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 13, 2021)

Got for my nephews birthday present a kirby plushie. I dont know if it will come on time for his birthday but I'm getting him something else also.

Picture is a photo of the plushie I'm getting him.






Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 13, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Just got myself a new car. Its a Mitsubishi Eclipse Cross 1.5 MIVEC TURBO 8 SPEED AUTO 2021
> 
> View attachment 246348 View attachment 246349 View attachment 246350 View attachment 246351


Lol.... I've heard of the late night shopping bug but buying a car 02:29am?? Its normally shoes or games or something!!

Very nice tho, shame about the colour


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 13, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Lol.... I've heard of the late night shopping bug but buying a car 02:29am?? Its normally shoes or games or something!!
> 
> Very nice tho, shame about the colour


I bought it during the day silly. I didn't know it was a rule you had to post here the exact second you buy something


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 13, 2021)

Now you do, don't leave it so late next time 

'Tis a nice car tho. Just what you need in this bloody weather!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 13, 2021)

Just bought a shelf for our router, 8port lab switch, and solar panel monitor. It’s a shelf.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 13, 2021)

Bottom bracket and replacement grips












And what is now my favourite mug


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 13, 2021)

Armadillo said:


> And what is now my favourite mug



That was a weird anime/manga


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2021)

I bought a raspberry pi recently, great toy things!


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2021)

already have lets go Pikachu. just expanding my collection


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 13, 2021)

Mipha Amiibo



Mipha Amiibo

...it's great


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 13, 2021)

and a new case, its not a bad case but I feel like maybe I should have sprung for the otterbox commuter, but all the broken backplate reviews for it turned me a bit off for the otterbox. 
The rubber is a bit stiff (at least compared to my commuter s3), and the raised lips on the top and bottom are minimal (enough room to slide a credit card between the glass and surface, thats about it)
I like the kickstand and color though, the buttons also feel pretty nice


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 13, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> and a new case, its not a bad case but I feel like maybe I should have sprung for the otterbox commuter, but all the broken backplate reviews for it turned me a bit off for the otterbox.
> The rubber is a bit stiff (at least compared to my commuter s3), and the raised lips on the top and bottom are minimal (enough room to slide a credit card between the glass and surface, thats about it)
> I like the kickstand and color though, the buttons also feel pretty nice


I got the same case for my s10+ except it has a hidden, and I use that lightly, card holder that I use for my bus pass. Also check out unicorn beetle cases. They are similar to otterbox cases and cheaper.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Carmilla_Aran (Feb 13, 2021)

I rebought Dragons Dogma Dark Arisen on pc after getting it on switch love it but think its too short like xenoblade x where i do random bullshit and somehow I'm at chapter 7. love it but hate how they did the button style. press b to talk, then press x to gift, it closes the text window, press b it doesn't reg because they put a cooldown on it for some reason and then attacked my beloved and get thrown in jail for bad design choices repeat. other than that dbd sucks now


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 14, 2021)

Bought a cheapo kitchen knife set, to replace the cheapo kitchen knife set I bought when I first moved in  

And my wife bought me a new backpack to replace the old NES controller styled one I impulse bought ages ago. Our latest cat addition to the house has decided that bag would be a great place to pee for some reason, despite having two easily accessible litter boxes, so she decided to buy me a new one instead of washing the NES one a bunch and ruining the decals and stuff.


----------



## Issac (Feb 14, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Not gaming related but my new toy since I'm back to being front room DJ.....
> 
> View attachment 245929
> 
> Sold my Technics 1210s years ago and regretted it ever since i stopped DJing but these are great. MP3 mixing and a fraction of the price of CDJ1000/2000s!


Nice!! I love DJing, but the thing I find most difficult is having songs to actually play / practice with. The stuff in my music library (I mean my personal library) is not very well suited to DJ stuff. Now of course I could just check the top lists on streaming services to see what's popular right now but.. yeah.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 14, 2021)

Issac said:


> Nice!! I love DJing, but the thing I find most difficult is having songs to actually play / practice with. The stuff in my music library (I mean my personal library) is not very well suited to DJ stuff. Now of course I could just check the top lists on streaming services to see what's popular right now but.. yeah.


What kinda tunes do you like? I still have a lot of my old vinyl that I ripped to mp3 back in the day but it's all oldskool hardcore, techno, trance and a few housey numbers! I'm an old raver! 

This kit is actually from 2012 and can be used as a controller for virtual DJ but I adore the fact you can pop a usb stick in with my full library and just go! Can take them anywhere. So simple and so responsive for scratching.


----------



## Issac (Feb 14, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> What kinda tunes do you like? I still have a lot of my old vinyl that I ripped to mp3 back in the day but it's all oldskool hardcore, techno, trance and a few housey numbers! I'm an old raver!
> 
> This kit is actually from 2012 and can be used as a controller for virtual DJ but I adore the fact you can pop a usb stick in with my full library and just go! Can take them anywhere. So simple and so responsive for scratching.


My personal library is full with *everything* Downtempo, jazz, dubstep (the real UK stuff), metal, rock, pop, hip hop, emo, screamo, math rock, progressive, jpop...  I like pretty much everything.

BUT, it's not the greatest for practising beatmatching and stuff. 

For DJing i like to do pretty modern, dancefloor stuff, and like to mix in some jazzy dubstep and a bit of a chill vibe. I'm a noob though, and have a Numark Mixtrack pro 2


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 14, 2021)

Numark make quality stuff. Iirc their direct drive turntable was the only deck to knock Technics off the top spot for the first time in over a decade and their cd decks have always had good reviews. 

Yours look very similar to the Pioneer ddj 200/400 controllers. Do you use them with vDJ or Serato?

Hip hop is good to DJ with, especially the instrumental versions. I was taught to beat juggle hip hop by a guy who got to the finals of the dmc championship in the early 2000s. DJ Bunty, really good guy, very funny and an amazing scratch artist. The dmc's are great for inspiration on mixing different styles and creative scratching.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 14, 2021)

I just recently *got* registered into one the best sites ever, GBATemp....best xmas gift ever.


----------



## Issac (Feb 14, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Numark make quality stuff. Iirc their direct drive turntable was the only deck to knock Technics off the top spot for the first time in over a decade and their cd decks have always had good reviews.
> 
> Yours look very similar to the Pioneer ddj 200/400 controllers. Do you use them with vDJ or Serato?
> 
> Hip hop is good to DJ with, especially the instrumental versions. I was taught to beat juggle hip hop by a guy who got to the finals of the dmc championship in the early 2000s. DJ Bunty, really good guy, very funny and an amazing scratch artist. The dmc's are great for inspiration on mixing different styles and creative scratching.


Yeah it's a nice and affordable newbie controller. Actually, my record player is a numark too  
Anyway, I use them with both vDJ and Serato, the free versions. I have still to decide which I like best. 

Yeah, instrumental versions should be really good - I wish I had the acapella version of one of the hip hop songs in my library because I wanna make a mashup with another tune (from hotline miami).
Every time I hear it, i start thinking of the hip hop song, it fits so good. But it just doesn't exist. 

OH WELL  We're off-topicing


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 14, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> That was a weird anime/manga



I've not even seen it. I saw a trailer and loved the dinosaur design, it just looks so stupid. Never got around to watching, but had to buy the mug when I saw it.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 14, 2021)

@alexander1970 , remember that blanket you got for your wife?  here's that Mario blanket on my bed.  I just put it on:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 15, 2021)

Decided to upgrade my B450 mobo to B550, in preparation for my eventually upgrade to a Zen 3 CPU...a year or two from now  So ordered this: https://www.newegg.com/asus-tuf-gaming-b550-plus/p/N82E16813119313R < Never had any real issues with Newegg open box stuff, so opted for this one with nice 2.5GB LAN plus full sized ATX over the mATX in my PC now.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Feb 15, 2021)

a nintendo switch not with much games yet, but it'll come
grey/black latest model.
with up-to-date fw so, will have to wait for a good exploit for some time (i will not ever put a SW mod chip, in it, i don't like that idea)


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2021)

Just bought a new 1 TB SSD, Samsung EVO 870  Should arrive Weds ^^


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 16, 2021)

$9


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 16, 2021)

That water bottle is pretty cute.

I ordered a new SL/SR/sync buttons PCB for one of my Joy-Cons because the flex cable was snapped. Was fitting metal latches into my old neon Joy-Cons, to stop the right one flying out of the Ring-Con  and discovered the broken cable, which explains why the lights and sync button hadn't been working. I only started using these Joy-Cons again recently since getting the Ring Fit, and had forgotten that I'd swapped that little PCB with the one in my green d-pad Joy-Con which has been in constant use, after the flex cable broke ages ago when I replaced the joystick.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 16, 2021)

I just had this delivered.  I had already bought a scalped one (haven't received it yet), but I managed to pick up one from target's website.  I stayed up until 2:00 in the morning 'til they came online for order last Friday, and I managed to get one.  now, I just need to sell the scalped one:


----------



## godreborn (Feb 16, 2021)

I hooked up the system and downloaded all save data and linked my nintendo account (comes with 10.2 firmware iirc).  I just need to put on a screen protector (have lots of 'em) and buy a new 1TB micro sd card.  I have 139 digital games in total with 200GBs left of space.  that's more games than I thought it would hold actually.    anyway, first impressions is that there's too much red.  the joy cons, switch, and dock are completely red.  I didn't look for the grip, but that might add some blue.  and, I think the wrist straps have some gold on them.  I usually use the wrist straps when playing with the joy cons after having dropped one of the joy cons with my first switch.  luckily, it only fell on the carpet.  the pouch is also red with some graphics on it.  ah, too much red!


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)

Yep I would have liked to see 2 versions, with opposite schemes, blue where red is and vise versa...still cool tho.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



godreborn said:


> I hooked up the system and downloaded all save data and linked my nintendo account (comes with 10.2 firmware iirc).  I just need to put on a screen protector (have lots of 'em) and buy a new 1TB micro sd card.  I have 139 digital games in total with 200GBs left of space.  that's more games than I thought it would hold actually.    anyway, first impressions is that there's too much red.  the joy cons, switch, and dock are completely red.  I didn't look for the grip, but that might add some blue.  and, I think the wrist straps have some gold on them.  I usually use the wrist straps when playing with the joy cons after having dropped one of the joy cons with my first switch.  luckily, it only fell on the carpet.  the pouch is also red with some graphics on it.  ah, too much red!


Question is....do the joy-cons come pre-installed with drift?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 17, 2021)

I didn't notice any drift, but I haven't had joy con drift with any of my systems.  however, I only use joy cons with odyssey.  I used them to go through the settings stuff on the Mario switch though.  I didn't notice anything then.  I synced my pro controller to it, so I put the joy cons on the switch, probably won't be used again.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 17, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>



Is that out in the States?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 17, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> Is that out in the States?


Yep found it at Wal-Mart


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 17, 2021)

A venetian rug. $850 [before taxes]. and that was supposed to be on sale. yea right.


----------



## djpannda (Feb 17, 2021)

$1 Thrift store buy....

Temped to buy the rest of the vols.


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 17, 2021)

I’m not much of an amiibo collector, but my roommate is. He was able to find a couple Richter’s for sale, and grabbed one for me to pair with my Simon!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 17, 2021)

dbrand released the black plates for the digital edition of the PS5, so I nabbed em. 

And then I also went ahead and treated myself to the Teardown skin for my Z Fold 2, cuz they just look so cool.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 17, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> dbrand released the black plates for the digital edition of the PS5, so I nabbed em.


What about the games?


----------



## ladypoodle (Feb 18, 2021)

MrCokeacola said:


> Does that one have rumble or is it like the DemonXWhatever one?


Daemon X Machina? Yeah it's similar to it. No rumble or gyro, just plain split controller. I'm actually okay without the features though.



Spoiler










This arrived last night around 9:30. No doorbell rang and thought we were asleep, then was notified that the parcel is just outside the door. I'mma try this out once I'm all done on cleaning up the boxes.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 18, 2021)

My repros of Metroid Fusion and Dragon Quest Caravan Heart for gba came today. I added pictures of the carts and the pcbs, I also added pictures of my mother 3 repro.

They work and play fine, but the plastic carts definitely feel cheaper than my mother 3 repro cart. Also the reason I got colored cartridges is to know that they are repros.


Spoiler


















Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 19, 2021)

My copy of Persona 5 Strikers on PS4 just showed up in the mail. Apparently nobody told ShopTo that the 4 days early access is for the digital deluxe edition only. No complaints from me, time to reunite the Phantom Thieves.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 21, 2021)

I recently made my own MAME upright arcade. I Have side decals and top banner prints on order. Need to putty, paint it, and add edge T molding still but I'm happy with the electronics and game play so far...Game On!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 21, 2021)

Bought a couple more gba repros, a flashboy cyclone 3.2 and some more female usb c to male mini usb cables.

The flashboy cyclone is a clone of the gbxcart rw. Basically it lets you rip your saves and roms off of your gameboy, gameboy color and gameboy advance games. It also lets you reprogram some reproduction game carts. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 24, 2021)

I just got a Trio-Kenwood CS-1012 oscilloscope and a Trio-Kenwood AG-202a tone generator!


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 24, 2021)

Some more accessories for the new phone
Charging pad, did run into a small problem with that as the connector on it was microusb, and my 25w fast charger only has usbc on it, I found a qc 2.0 netgear adapter that had usb a output so I can get the full 10w fast wireless charging on the pad
Charges it fine with the spigen case on it.

and wireless earbuds with anc, I have to say for $40 these thing are pretty nice, 7 hour runtime + 28 hours with the case (with anc on is only 4-5 hours), sound just like the included akg headphones that came with the phone.
I did test the anc and it does indeed work, just tried it with a fan and vacuum cleaner and it did significantly reduce the noise.
But at this price point they have to remove a few things, case isnt wireless charger compatible, lacks cvc 8.0, no qualcomm chipset for aptx, only ipx5 rated (instead of 6 or 7), no in ear detection, and master (right earpod) /slave (left earpod) setup for them which means only the right one can be used in mono mode
and just some general complaints for these earbuds: touch controls are wonky when it comes to multi tap commands (the play/pause and anc on/off touch commands work fine though), it also has no volume up or down (all aukey earbuds dont have this)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 24, 2021)

With the recent surge in used GPU prices again on eBay, I decided to sell off my 1070 that I had sitting in a box for some nice cash, and also have been buying and reselling RX 580s for some decent profit between Reddit and eBay (Because holy shit people are legit paying $400 for 580s on eBay right now )...

So I decided to order an Oculus Quest 2. I've been wanting to get back into VR lately, but my current PC setup just doesn't have the room to accommodate the wired length my old Acer WMR headset I bought ages ago has, and the Quest is basically the only good alternative "wireless" headset right now (even though I hate the Facebook requirement ) so figured I'd at least give it a try. Worst case I don't like it and it gets returned, best case it works well enough and I can enjoy VR without being limited to the tiny space my desktop is in.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 25, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> With the recent surge in used GPU prices again on eBay, I decided to sell off my 1070 that I had sitting in a box for some nice cash, and also have been buying and reselling RX 580s for some decent profit between Reddit and eBay (Because holy shit people are legit paying $400 for 580s on eBay right now )...


Even my old r9 390 is going for like $350 now, I bought it for $250 in 2015...
my 5700xt bought in 2019 for $340 after mir, almost $1000 now

what the heck is going on


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 25, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


I've been wanting to get one or make my own, but its kind of hard for me to find lipo batteries.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 25, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I've been wanting to get one or make my own, but its kind of hard for me to find lipo batteries.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Just buy that one


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 26, 2021)

A hair cut


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2021)

3 months later... I finally received my 8-pin C64 video cable, and S-Video splitter adapter!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Bought a copy of tlor


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 27, 2021)

Makes me thirsty just seeing it....yum! F the candy, give me beer!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Just got told I have a kid coming.....wait till I find the guy that did it!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 27, 2021)

The full sized "The C64" is up as a backorder on Amazon right now, and since I missed it when it officially launched a few months back, I decided to put in my order now...but won't ship until April


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 27, 2021)

Bought some movies for my nephew's birthday gift, they are Toy story 4, the cgi Loin King and the newer Addams Family movie. All of them cost $6 each new.

Bought Donut county, Forager and The Survivalists for ps4.

Bought UV flashlight and a regular flashlight that use 18650 batteries. Bought the UV flashlight cause I always wanted to see my scorpions under it. So it will be fun for about 2 minutes, then it will probably never be used again.

Ordered 2 wifi security cameras. 1 for my room, so I can keep an eye on all my tanks/ animals and 1 for my sister to use with her phone as a baby monitor.

Also just got a message saying that I will soon be called to get my 1st covid shot and the vaccine center is about a block away from where I live.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 28, 2021)

Won some auctions for a small collection of digital picture frames. Nothing super fancy, my wife just wanted something we could chuck pictures onto to display around the house so I went and just tossed a $10 bid at four random ones on Shopgoodwill, won them all for a total of $50ish


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hitman 3 was the last thing I bought. I've been eyeing this up lately though, kinda want fish.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIVERSA-...882783?hash=item2cd6d595df:g:E~gAAOSw1rFbgaBc


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 28, 2021)

shamzie said:


> Hitman 3 was the last thing I bought. I've been eyeing this up lately though, kinda want fish.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIVERSA-...882783?hash=item2cd6d595df:g:E~gAAOSw1rFbgaBc


The bigger you can get the aquarium the better for you. Mainly because smaller tanks means less fish and alot more water changes and as someone with a couple small aquariums, water changes are the downside of owning any aquarium. Also don't get a filter that's just the right size for the tank size. So let's say the tank is 20 gallon I would get a filter for a 40 or 50 gallon aquarium. The extra filtration will definitely help.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishzark (Feb 28, 2021)

bought a huge load of mangas recently, finished my Soul Eater collection for now and aiming to complete my Boku no Hero Academia collection next ^-^


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 28, 2021)

Bravely Default 2, never played any game in the series and I do like it.  Has an old school FF charm and the art style (esp. the towns) is something I like


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 28, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> the cgi Loin King


Too saucy for kids tbh.

I have been mostly buying myself presents for my birthday tomorrow with present money I already received. Got an auto-ranging multimeter, an orange Underworld t-shirt from their limited Cowgirl range, and a Flip Grip for my Switch. More to come.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Feb 28, 2021)

Dragon Quest 11, Trials of Mana, Xenoblade Chronicles DE, FE Mirage Session


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 28, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> The bigger you can get the aquarium the better for you. Mainly because smaller tanks means less fish and alot more water changes and as someone with a couple small aquariums, water changes are the downside of owning any aquarium. Also don't get a filter that's just the right size for the tank size. So let's say the tank is 20 gallon I would get a filter for a 40 or 50 gallon aquarium. The extra filtration will definitely help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk



Never had a tank before but the tiny bit of research does recommend a bigger tank, and too avoid saltwater/tropical for a first time as they're harder. The whole water changing and all the different bits I'd need put me off like the filter etc, feel like I'd do it wrong. Thanks for the advice though


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 1, 2021)

My sister asked me to order 2 tablets for my nephews. She wanted 2 arround $250(canadian) each so I ordered her 2 Vankyo Matrixpad S20. They have 3Gb of ram and 64GB rom. They cost about $200 each and for the price they looked decent enoughfor them to play games and watch youtube. Also ordered a case for each table.

They definitely aren't the best but they aren't the worst I've seem for that price range.


Also I have a extremely picky ball python that only eats live(I've tried everything to get him to eat frozen thawed) and lately he's been refusing to eat, so I only feed him once over 2-4 weeks becauseof that. Will try feeding my BP again later if not, I have a pet rat.

It's looks like a boy and he likes scratches behind his ears. I have a big tank I can keep him in and have all the stuff to care for him, because I was planning on getting a hedgehog or hamster and they kind of need similar stuff to take care of them.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 1, 2021)

You should keep the rat, they're amazing pets. Give him enough attention and he will adore you. Also fwiw boy rats are very clearly boy rats, highest testicle-to-body-size ratio you'll find.


----------



## Chary (Mar 1, 2021)

I was curious about how some of the weirder keyswitch types feel like, so I got these to test out on one of my keyboards.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 1, 2021)

Ordered a 5 pack of 64GB microSD cards, for my digital picture frames (and I guess an extra for just in case ) 

And ordered another M.2 to USB enclosure, this time for just SATA as I now have an extra 500GB SATA M.2 that I'll probably use for a portable SSD or something.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

A new and free System Update for the Wii U.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> A new and free System Update for the Wii U.


Be honest, how's the stability?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Be honest, how's the stability?


Everything is ok.

And by the Way,I got it _*ACCIDENTIALLY*_...


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Everything is ok.
> 
> And by the Way,I got it _*ACCIDENTIALLY*_...


Damn your dog's girlfriend's uncle's barber's brother for updating it!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 2, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> You should keep the rat, they're amazing pets. Give him enough attention and he will adore you. Also fwiw boy rats are very clearly boy rats, highest testicle-to-body-size ratio you'll find.


Yeah probably will keep him or give him to a friend that's been looking to get a pet rat.
Also I said it looks like a boy cause I can see what looks like it's balls at the base of its tail.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 2, 2021)

IPS V2 LCD


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 3, 2021)

Found a 'somewhat less than legal' download for every issue ever of Archie's Sonic comic. I used to read it as a kid but since my parents didn't work very hard I didn't have a proper subscription. I'll soon own every issue and can finally catch up on what I missed all those years ago. Kind of childish but whatever, not like I'm doing much else this week so screw it. Week off to read comics and eat a shitload of jelly babies. Why not. We all need a break.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 3, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> IPS V2 LCD


What exact one link please?


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 3, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> What exact one link please?


ebay seller "*xinyanwei151982". *However, I would recommend getting direct from funnyplaying whenever they have stock if you want to avoid clone issues like flickering map in F-Zero.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Flame (Mar 4, 2021)

3G model. im kind to myself


----------



## Flame (Mar 4, 2021)

new glasses too.

View attachment 249989


----------



## leon315 (Mar 5, 2021)

I bought this mouse, a similar one but for "lefty"  after i saw the vertical mouse review posted in gbatemp's home.





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dragonblood9999 said:


> My sister asked me to order 2 tablets for my nephews. She wanted 2 arround $250(canadian) each so I ordered her 2 Vankyo Matrixpad S20. They have 3Gb of ram and 64GB rom. They cost about $200 each and for the price they looked decent enoughfor them to play games and watch youtube. Also ordered a case for each table.
> 
> They definitely aren't the best but they aren't the worst I've seem for that price range.
> 
> ...


RAT! O.O FKING GROOOOOSS!


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 5, 2021)

leon315 said:


> RAT! O.O FKING GROOOOOSS!


Much better looking than your mouse tbh


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 5, 2021)

my old psu died (it was like 20 dollars so im not sad lol)
so i got a be quiet! system power u9 power supply
and to say the least, it lives up to it's name.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 5, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Much better looking than your mouse tbh


MHUAHUAHUA, nice one!


----------



## godreborn (Mar 6, 2021)

Shovel Knight!  kinda cheap.  the download code is actually renaming your character to something specific, so you could probably look these up.  Still glad I got it though:






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw, this is the kid's meal at arby's if anyone doesn't know.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 6, 2021)

These are Boxypixel's anodized aluminum shells for a building Gameboy Macro, and a Gameboy Advance "hingeless" SP. I'll be building these once I get my stimulus check. 

I'll be posting more about them in my future block posts.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 6, 2021)

I literally just got a call to get the pfizer vaccine. Will be getting it in 4 hours.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 7, 2021)

Well, another stimulus check on the way and I didn't manage to get one of the 42 cheap Aya Neo's on IGG, so I decided to order a GPD Win 3 instead since it has so much better specs for the price. I think the Aya team made a mistake making the "normal" price $870, the components aren't worth nearly that much even when you take into consideration the form factor. They really should've kept it at $700 for all. 


Went for just the i7 version, didn't bother with the dock though cuz I don't expect I'll ever use it that way. Been interested in GPD devices since the first one was shown off in 2015 or so, but I could never really justify the price for it. At least with this one the specs are close enough to a normal laptop that the "shrink tax" is reasonable enough


----------



## SG854 (Mar 7, 2021)

Got a 14 inch Sony PVM CRT for $50 bucks.

These are not my pictures. Using photos I found off the Internet. But that's what the PVM looks like. Probably gunna use it for tate.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 7, 2021)

So like I said I got my 1st pfizer vaccine yesterday and today a coworker I work with texted me saying he had a cough yesterday so he got tested and it came back positive for Covid-19. So I had to get a covid test today, I've gotten it done multiple times but this time it hurt. 

I'm hopefully negative because I'm immunocompromised, I have Cardiomyopath  (kahr-dee-o-my-OP-uh-thee). Basically its a heart disease that make my heart have a harder time pumping my blood arround my body. I also have a rare genetic heart mutation that less than 4% of people in the world would have it. I can't remember the name, but I have go see a genetic cardiologist every year.


  Other than that I preordered the new story of seasons game and skyward sword switch. I'm going to preordered the pokemon pearl remake, because I played diamond when it 1st came out on the ds.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 7, 2021)

Persona 5 Strikers - and, well, SSBU Fighters Pass 2. I wish I could uninstall one select component of the Pass (screw off, Min Min), but oh well.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2021)

After reading @Tom Bombadildo ´s great Home Security Camera Review,I was curious and ordered a Camera on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07MS85YLT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It is an 50% Rabatt Deal,the Camera costs only 18,49 Euros,so not really a great "Loss" if it is not working as I hope.


----------



## Chary (Mar 7, 2021)

Keeping up the camera trend! I got a review webcam. It's cute, really budget friendly, I like it a lot at first glance!






It's called the eMeet Nova.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 8, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> So like I said I got my 1st pfizer vaccine yesterday and today a coworker I work with texted me saying he had a cough yesterday so he got tested and it came back positive for Covid-19. So I had to get a covid test today, I've gotten it done multiple times but this time it hurt.
> 
> I'm hopefully negative because I'm immunocompromised, I have Cardiomyopath  (kahr-dee-o-my-OP-uh-thee). Basically its a heart disease that make my heart have a harder time pumping my blood arround my body. I also have a rare genetic heart mutation that less than 4% of people in the world would have it. I can't remember the name, but I have go see a genetic cardiologist every year.
> 
> ...


I just got my covid results back and it was negative, but I have to get another test done Thursday. Heath and safety called me and they said I have to get tested again on Thursday

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 250702


Woo!
I have the hobbit sitting right beside me


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Woo!
> I have the hobbit sitting right beside me


Have you read it?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Have you read it?


...
Like half of it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> ...
> Like half of it


Honestly I forgot like half of the story of the hobbit


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Honestly I forgot like half of the story of the hobbit


Tiny clueless dude angry dragon weird old men make him leave his house king goblin the end


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Mar 8, 2021)

A PS4 Pro because I only wanted a PS5 to play PS4 games anyway and now I can wait for a special edition of the PS5 or something.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Honestly I forgot like half of the story of the hobbit





Mama Looigi said:


> ...
> Like half of it


So I could tell you the half I remember, and you could tell me the only half you read, win/win for both of us


----------



## ILuvGames (Mar 8, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Well, another stimulus check on the way and I didn't manage to get one of the 42 cheap Aya Neo's on IGG, so I decided to order a GPD Win 3 instead since it has so much better specs for the price. I think the Aya team made a mistake making the "normal" price $870, the components aren't worth nearly that much even when you take into consideration the form factor. They really should've kept it at $700 for all.


The Aya-Neo team are very small compared to GPD. They haven't got the buying power to match GPD's $15,000,000+ gross sales across all their products past and present. I wish them all the best as they will surely come back with a better, more powerful and maybe cheaper product and maybe become a genuine rival against GPD or another company with a similar product. But i'm sure that crossed your mind in hindsight.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 8, 2021)

Galaxy watch 3 with 4 bands
got an insane deal on it for $141 (brand new, 45mm lte version) and the 4 bands were free (price glitching along with abusing discount groups) There are only 3 pictured, the 4th band went oos after I ordered it and is being shipped later


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 9, 2021)

Because its roll up the rim to win, I decided to go to Tim Hortons this morning, bought my self a double double tea( rarely drink coffee) and a farmer wrap. Won a reusable plastic cup(I think its a guaranteed 1st prize), a free coffee/tea and a $25 tims card. 

Now I have free Tims for basically a week at work.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Mar 9, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Because its roll up the rim to win, I decided to go to Tim Hortons this morning, bought my self a double double tea( rarely drink coffee) and a farmer wrap. Won a reusable plastic cup(I think its a guaranteed 1st prize), a free coffee/tea and a $25 tims card.
> 
> Now I have free Tims for basically a week at work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Jealous!! We just got Tim Hortons k-cups here in my local grocery store as a limited time thing. I hate coffee...except theirs! I hear so many good things about their stuff.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 9, 2021)

Chary said:


> Jealous!! We just got Tim Hortons k-cups here in my local grocery store as a limited time thing. I hate coffee...except theirs! I hear so many good things about their stuff.


I've only bought the k-cups for my parents, when they were visiting from Portugal. For some reason amazon and other sample sites send me, every once and a while, k-cup sample packs and when they do I get 6 or 7 k-cup boxes with 3 inside, at once. i usally save until I get 30 or so, bring them to work and give everyone on the shift I'm on 2 or 3 packs each. It's never Tim's but usally it's decent coffee brands.

So a side note, I usally get granola bars, oatmeal, baby formula(idk y), Tide pods or other stuff, usally food stuff from the sample sites. I usally get an email saying I'm getting something, but this one time I randomly get in the mail sex lube that is supposed to help with getting pregnant. I didn't get any emails and their was nothing on the box to say what sample company it was from. I just threw it out.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 9, 2021)

Won an auction for a somewhat modern budget laptop this time, an HP 15-dy41025nr. Specs are meh, but I paid a whole $223 shipped for it so it's certainly worth the price. Also ordered 2x 8GB of 2666 DDR4 for it, to replace the 4GB that's in it already. Probably completely overkill for the specs of the thing really, but for $40 I really couldn't say no.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 9, 2021)

Just bought two more 8GB 3200MHz DDR4 sticks to replace the 4 x [email protected] sticks I have in my computer.

Not a big upgrade at all, but the key point here being that I can give my old sticks to my sister so she can upgrade from my old FX-8320 build to my not so old i5-9600k build. That and if I wanna grab two more sticks of 8GB I might actually be overkill for once.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 10, 2021)

Still waiting for my refurbished 4th generation iPad from ebay. $89 n the pics of it looked great!


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 10, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Still waiting for my refurbished 4th generation iPad from ebay. $89 n the pics of it looked great!



Heck, ever since my friend let me try his iPad Air with ProCreate, I've wanted one albeit not being an artist...


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 10, 2021)

They are fun to use. even the old ones I found out.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 10, 2021)

CrySmile said:


> I bought an iPhone 12 Pro on eBay. I'm still awaiting delivery. I have not yet made such expensive purchases on ebay, so I am a little worried about this. I have already tortured the site https://tracktheparcel.com/ because I enter the track number several times a day to track the parcel. If within a week they do not send me a parcel, then I will break the server with my requests)




Wait! not till I get my iPad. ok? lol


----------



## Spandaman (Mar 10, 2021)

Just sorting through my bits and bobs lol





 

 

Not long moved house lol, a lot more boxes to unpack and then clean everything


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 10, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 250941 View attachment 250942



Looks like it can go to quite allot of angles


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Looks like it can go to quite allot of angles


Yes,a lot.....


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 10, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes,a lot.....



well, it's a camera. Isn't it?


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 10, 2021)

Thought I'd always live with 3DS and Wii, but surprisingly I got Switch few weeks ago! even changed the housing of my joy-con 

I actually wanted to be a legitimate user rather than a homebrewer this time(surprising,  considering I've been with homebrew for literally half of my entire life), So I didn't bother to get unpatched switch and instead just grabbed mariko switch and updated it to recent firmware without hesitation. No homebrew for now, I guess.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 10, 2021)

KokoseiJ said:


> Thought I'd always live with 3DS and Wii, but surprisingly I got Switch few weeks ago! even changed the housing of my joy-con
> 
> I actually wanted to be a legitimate user rather than a homebrewer this time(surprising,  considering I've been with homebrew for literally half of my entire life), So I didn't bother to get unpatched switch and instead just grabbed mariko switch and updated it to recent firmware without hesitation. No homebrew for now, I guess.



How big is the screen playing area compared to my PSP? A slightly bigger screen appeals to me. Thus I Might get one.Oh and can it be changed to english as I see in the pic?


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 10, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> How big is the screen playing area compared to my PSP? A slightly bigger screen appeals to me. Thus I Might get one.Oh and can it be changed to english as I see in the pic?


N3DSXL and PSP-1005 for scale. "slightly" doesn't seem like an appropriate term to me 

Language can be changed. It shows english in the console since the game name itself is in english- Switch itself is in korean actually. In-game language either follows the switch's language or not getting change at all, depending on the game.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 10, 2021)

KokoseiJ said:


> N3DSXL and PSP-1005 for scale. "slightly" doesn't seem like an appropriate term to me
> 
> Language can be changed. It shows english in the console since the game name itself is in english- Switch itself is in korean actually. In-game language either follows the switch's language or not getting change at all, depending on the game.



I thank you for the info. It has already caught my eye well. Screen size an all. So as I understand it, the Switch is only in Korean and cannot be changed, Pity.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 10, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> I thank you for the info. It has already caught my eye well. Screen size an all. So as I understand it, the Switch is only in Korean and cannot be changed, Pity.





KokoseiJ said:


> Language can be changed.



It _can_ be changed 






EDIT:




KokoseiJ said:


>


also Worth mentioning how some game's thumbnail changes when the language gets changed. Nice little touch.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 10, 2021)

TY. cool.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 10, 2021)

KokoseiJ said:


> Thought I'd always live with 3DS and Wii, but surprisingly I got Switch few weeks ago! even changed the housing of my joy-con
> 
> I actually wanted to be a legitimate user rather than a homebrewer this time(surprising,  considering I've been with homebrew for literally half of my entire life), So I didn't bother to get unpatched switch and instead just grabbed mariko switch and updated it to recent firmware without hesitation. No homebrew for now, I guess.


That's a nice shade of purple  Welcome to Switch club.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 10, 2021)

Oh yea, Any other colors? like a racy red?


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 10, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Oh yea, Any other colors? like a racy red?


There are dozens of them in ebay, amazon, aliexpress. I don't know if it exists but I'm sure you can try to find it.



hippy dave said:


> That's a nice shade of purple  Welcome to Switch club.


Thanks


----------



## nero99 (Mar 10, 2021)

Just got a ONEGX PRO laptop. This thing is freaking nice! ASUS/Alienware styled, I've always wanted a handheld gaming pc.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 10, 2021)

nero99 said:


> Just got a ONEX PRO laptop. This thing is freaking nice! ASUS/Alienware styled, I've always wanted a handheld gaming pc.



[accidently steals it]


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 11, 2021)

Since it's been substantially warmer out these last few days, my daughter has discovered the joys of being outside, so we need to start picking up some more outside toys for her. 

To start, I ordered one of these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C5A2WJO/, which I'm sure she'll enjoy, and ordered one of those all steel Tonka trucks because she's been really interested in trucks lately. 

And when that hot Stimulus hits I also plan on buying her a nice big play set, probably just this one: https://www.walmart.com/ip/KidKraft-Ainsley-Wooden-Swing-Set-Playset/35287108 < which will be nice for her and my niece and nephew to play on.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Mar 11, 2021)

I got three things with existences that are seeecret and under embargo 

As to what I can show, I got 100ft of ethernet to route along my hallway. After two years, I finally have WiFi again!!! Rejoice!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 11, 2021)

Got my tax return, so I paid off my credit card, bought a new shaver and put the rest into my savings account.

Been saving up for a full electric car.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 11, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Since it's been substantially warmer out these last few days, my daughter has discovered the joys of being outside, so we need to start picking up some more outside toys for her.
> 
> To start, I ordered one of these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C5A2WJO/, which I'm sure she'll enjoy, and ordered one of those all steel Tonka trucks because she's been really interested in trucks lately.
> 
> And when that hot Stimulus hits I also plan on buying her a nice big play set, probably just this one: https://www.walmart.com/ip/KidKraft-Ainsley-Wooden-Swing-Set-Playset/35287108 < which will be nice for her and my niece and nephew to play on.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Skywalke...poline-with-Enclosure-and-Sound-Blue/16929317 < Bouncy bouncy


----------



## driverdis (Mar 11, 2021)

Brook Wii WiiU Nintendo Switch PS4 Game Controller to Nintendo Switch PS4 PC X-Input Super Converter Adapter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VPSQX6Y/

works great and I can use my DualSense with Switch including motion controls which is great. Rumble works as well but I don’t know if it translates Hd rumble into 4K Rumble for the DualSense rumble.

I can also play Super Mario 3D World using my PDP Afterglow and Official Wii U Pro Controllers although without motion support since those controllers lack motion.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 11, 2021)

Another IPS screen upgrade for a retro handheld..


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2021)

Still waiting for my iPad to arrive. Darn it.


----------



## Megaman885 (Mar 12, 2021)

a RX 570 and a 600w PSU, finally the gamer dream.


and i still just play league and emulated games.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Joe88 (Mar 12, 2021)

One more samsung price glitch
Galaxy Buds+ for $40,
trade in dollar tree headphones, get another $20 off (they will take anything as long as it works and give you $20 value)


----------



## MrCokeacola (Mar 12, 2021)

Got a new power supply for my Genesis model 1 after the old one (pictured) started adding lines to the image. The power supply that I got with the Genesis has always been weird... also someone put a new plug on the end of it at some point.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 12, 2021)

Had to get covid tested again today and I got Negative.  Now we have to get tested every 7 days.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 12, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Had to get covid tested again today and I got Negative.  Now we have to get tested every 7 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Life is Fun.....


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 12, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Life is Fun.....


Well it could be worse. One of my co-workers is in the hospital because of covid. Apparently it's pretty bad and this guy wouldn't see a doctor for anything.

Anyway, there's a sale on psn right now for 1 month of PS NOW for $6.49 (canadian) and you can buy it multiple times, so  bought it 3 times cause I've had the money in my wallet for while and I've been wanting to try it out.

Decided to replatinum infamous on my main account. I had platinumed it years ago when I used to live in Europe.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 13, 2021)

Rhythm Heaven DS!

I already have Megamix and flashcart with rhythm heaven on it, but DS version was something I always wanted to legally own by myself.

Now that I own both DS and 3DS, I'm finally able to play it all day long without borrowing it from other guys. 

Sadly I wasn't able to find one with its case. that's a bit shame, but I was able to get it pretty cheap. guess I'll try to find it later.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 13, 2021)

Got a scorpion sucker as a gift, the ingredients include: syrup, scorpion, flavoring and yellow #5

I can't help but feel somewhat attacked


----------



## leon315 (Mar 13, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Got a scorpion sucker as a gift, the ingredients include: syrup, scorpion, flavoring and yellow #5
> 
> I can't help but feel somewhat attacked
> View attachment 251716


does it taste... crunchy?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 13, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Got a scorpion sucker as a gift, the ingredients include: syrup, scorpion, flavoring and yellow #5
> 
> I can't help but feel somewhat attacked
> View attachment 251716


I've actually had one of those scorpions as a pet. The common name is Dune scorpion. iirc it's about a 2 out 5 on the venom level and its a pissy scorpion but would just run 95% of the time.

Also ordered a clean blue GITD gba sp shell, a ips kit for it and clear yellow buttons that I'm not sure I will use with it or not.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2021)

I maaaay have splurged a bit and procured a Samsung QLED Q80T


----------



## ILuvGames (Mar 13, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> I maaaay have splurged a bit and procured a Samsung QLED Q80T


Nice. Like the freesync support.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2021)

ILuvGames said:


> Nice. Like the freesync support.



And that it's quantum dot tech and not OLED (which is prone to burn in)


----------



## ILuvGames (Mar 13, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> And that it's quantum dot tech and not OLED (which is prone to burn in)


That's nice too. If you ever hook it up to a PC/Laptop i'd be interested to know how it looks and how well the freesync works.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2021)

ILuvGames said:


> That's nice too. If you ever hook it up to a PC/Laptop i'd be interested to know how it looks and how well the freesync works.



Uh, don't have a laptop or any way of hooking up my PC (opposite sides of the house) but for console gaming, input lag/response time is supposed to be quite good


----------



## wiitendo84 (Mar 14, 2021)

Alright so I just recently bought 2 things. One of them being a playstation 5. Got it about 2 weeks ago and so far my daughter has been watching cocomelon...Haven't got a chance to play it. Today I ordered a Dell Inspiron G5 5500. Get that delivered on Tuesday. That's going to be my new dedicated computer for hacking my cheat codes for switch.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 14, 2021)

Been seeing ads for the Genki Shadowcast for months now but always figured it'd be meh, but after actually looking at the KS and hearing first hand how it is from Scarlet I decided to buy 2 of them. 

Tl;dr it's supposed to be a small capture card that plugs right into any HDMI output and then connects to your PC via USB to use as a display out. A little more limited than your run of the mill capture card, but it's tiny and $40 each so I bought two of them. Being able to just plug in consoles and laptops and other kinds of PCs right to my desktop as opposed to fiddling with monitor inputs and my HDMI Switch will be so much more useful to me.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 14, 2021)

full demoman starter pack


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2021)

wiitendo84 said:


> Alright so I just recently bought 2 things. One of them being a playstation 5. Got it about 2 weeks ago and so far my daughter has been watching cocomelon...Haven't got a chance to play it. Today I ordered a Dell Inspiron G5 5500. Get that delivered on Tuesday. That's going to be my new dedicated computer for hacking my cheat codes for switch.



Lucky, been impossible to find those. Saw some dude walk out with an Xbox Series X I think, at Best Buy earlier. I was a bit jealous x3


----------



## ars25 (Mar 14, 2021)

Got a new GoXlr mini for $70 at the Flea market


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2021)

Something that was long overdue, a coffee brewer lol

I just got fed up from instant coffee, being lazy is not always the best option.


----------



## ILuvGames (Mar 14, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Uh, don't have a laptop or any way of hooking up my PC (opposite sides of the house) but for console gaming, input lag/response time is supposed to be quite good


That's what I read in a review of that series of tv's on Hexus.net that it had low input lag. Hopefully more tv manufacturers will follow suite with Freesync/G-Sync integration but as good as Samsung tv's are, I more of a Panasonic man. I hope you get many years of pleasure from it.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 14, 2021)

ANGRY  ! Come to find out, my iPad 4 was NOT purchased. Thus, I have gone through the procedures again. Hopefully, as it says, I should now receive it by the 20th. FK, I should have looked at my bank account earlier. No, it did not register of me buying the object. FK!    All this time waiting for nothing.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 15, 2021)

Well, I should've received an IPS panel for WonderSwan, but it looks like some lucky person got it instead of me as the tracking now says it was delivered on Saturday 

Funny how it can get all the way from China with no issues but then Royal Mail can't deliver to the correct address. It's been happening a lot more since they stopped having to get a real signature.


----------



## Patxinco (Mar 15, 2021)

Spoiler






 




I'm pretty excited with this!
Also, early auto birthday present


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Mar 15, 2021)

I got a Game Boy Color today along with Kirby's Star Stacker


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 15, 2021)

;P


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## zeroultima6 (Mar 16, 2021)

Patience paid off, mario kart is here


----------



## theravingrabbid (Mar 16, 2021)

I got a new fat PS2 that comes with a carrying case for the console, GTA Vice City, Max Payne, and Ice Age. Planning on getting OPL to work on it and the HDD games too. It's expected to arrive this Thursday as of writing this.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 16, 2021)

My battery for my ps3/4 Sony 1gen headset came today. I bought a 1200mAh lipo battery and on the battery it says 1500mAh. I dont know if I belive it or not but it's definitely heavier than the original battery, about double the weight.

So I installed the battery and the new earpads. I turned it on and my ps4 said it was fully charged but when I plugged the headset in, it charged for about 2 hours before full so it definitely hold more power compared to the original.

Hopefully the battery for my gba, my ips screen and the new buttons come soon.






Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Harry Potter´s Magic Wand ?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 16, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Harry Potter´s Magic Wand ?


Official Nintendo Switch Stylus


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 16, 2021)

A charging grip to keep my neon joy-cons charged for Ring-Fit so I don't have to swap them onto the Switch to do so


 

and some new thumb stick grips which got good reviews, the grips I've used before still get slippy when my thumbs are sweaty enough, but these seem like they could be more grippy


 

These were (lateish) birthday presents, yay.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Mar 17, 2021)

Bought a couple of these paddle attachment for Xbox One controllers (apparently they can do other things but I just like the paddles). Tried to find them locally but EB Games told me they are been discontinued which is true for much Xbox One stuff. Oh well found them on clearance online cheaper anyways.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 17, 2021)

MrCokeacola said:


> Bought a couple of these paddle attachment for Xbox One controllers (apparently they can do other things but I just like the paddles). Tried to find them locally but EB Games told me they are been discontinued which is true for much Xbox One stuff. Oh well found them on clearance online cheaper anyways.
> View attachment 252347


I found 2 of thoes ps4 edition dumpster diving


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 17, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> I found 2 of thoes ps4 edition dumpster diving


I have one of the official ps4 back buttons but I keep using my cheap Chinese 1 because that one had turbo and I find it alot easier to remap the buttons. For some reason with the official I have a hard time remapping or changing between the 3 presets.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Xzi (Mar 17, 2021)

Mayflash F500 V2 arcade stick with Sanwa buttons and a custom print:


----------



## Esdeath (Mar 17, 2021)

got myself a sidewinder x1 3D printer. Hope it will print without much difficulties


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 17, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Something that was long overdue, a coffee brewer lol
> 
> I just got fed up from instant coffee, being lazy is not always the best option.
> 
> View attachment 251831



Not sure if you already have a favorite roast, but please let me recommend this:


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 17, 2021)

Never thought I would but I got the AirPods Pro cause my Galaxy Buds are garbage and the microphone is literally unusable. Very satisfied with the AirPods so far





Also, actually got a PS5 for retail price. I wasn't actually sure these things existed or not but I can finally confirm that they exist


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Payne (Mar 17, 2021)

Uncharted golden abyss for the vita


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't starve together, gave the extra copy to my bff. im going to play it ALOT after school!


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 18, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> and some new thumb stick grips which got good reviews, the grips I've used before still get slippy when my thumbs are sweaty enough, but these seem like they could be more grippy
> View attachment 252314


After a fair bit of play, I'm really happy with these - all grippy, no slippy. Worth the money if you've had trouble keeping grip like I have.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 21, 2021)

Bought a small aquarium hang on the back filter for my betta tank. Its going to replace a sponge filter that's way too big for my 5 gallon tank. I won't know if it's too big or not until Tuesday 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Mar 21, 2021)

I just bought Pokemon sword and shield + expansion pass and I will keep them sealed forever because I have them digital too. Yes I bought it three times and paid twice for the dlc hehe.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Mar 21, 2021)

octopath traveler. been playing the demo and loved it, so i got the full game. 
even tho it was a new sealed copy, the Mynintendo coins had expired  .
shame, but the game is from 18. so no coins for me. 

anwys, the game is great. it's a classic throwback to FF games along with BD II on switch.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 22, 2021)

Ordered a PiBoy DMG, for funsies.

And a cheapo dash cam for my vehicle, just because.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Ordered a PiBoy DMG, for funsies.
> 
> And a cheapo dash cam for my vehicle, just because.


Why did not use the Chinese Security Cam ?


----------



## Minox (Mar 22, 2021)

Old climbing shoes were going bad so ordered a new pair of the same model:


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2021)

Minox said:


> Old climbing shoes were going bad so ordered a new pair of the same model:
> View attachment 253448



when the page loaded and i saw that. i thought that is one funky looking controller. considering everything on this thread is about games.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 22, 2021)

More books for babby






She like that Llama.


----------



## Chary (Mar 22, 2021)

Got a nice charger for my Xbox controllers. Begone AA batteries!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


U need it for more successful Dumpster Diving,my Friend ?


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 23, 2021)

These just arrived. Incredibly happy with the design of the charging station. The controllers just fit, you don't have to fiddle around to get them to slot in, huge improvement over the PS4 one.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 23, 2021)

Was going to order Taco Bell on Uber Eats, even thought I dont really care for Taco bell, but Uber wanted me to pay almost $8 just on delivery. So I bought ramen instead. Except the restaurant didn't give me a fork like I asked. I'm to fucking dumb to use  Chopsticks and I've tried to learn multiple times.



Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCokeacola (Mar 24, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Coffee and coke sounds yuck.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 24, 2021)

MrCokeacola said:


> Coffee and coke sounds yuck.


It was quite good don't knock it until u have tried it


----------



## Chary (Mar 24, 2021)

Have RGBs Gone Too Far?


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 24, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 253764
> 
> Have RGBs Gone Too Far?


Nice looking one....I got a Corsair RGB last year and love it, you don't realize how much it is needed till you have one, esp in the dark.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 24, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> It was quite good don't knock it until u have tried it


I've had it before, I can't really taste any difference from regular coke.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 24, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I've had it before, I can't really taste any difference from regular coke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


U have Busted taste buds


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 24, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> U have Busted taste buds


No, my taste buds are pretty good. Now that I think of it, it wasn't the coke energy drink I drank they just had similar cans. I think it was one of the mountain dew energy drinks and I hated those.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 24, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> No, my taste buds are pretty good. Now that I think of it, it wasn't the coke energy drink I drank they just had similar cans. I think it was one of the mountain dew energy drinks and I hated those.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Oh ok I loved the MT Dew energy drinks


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 24, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> Oh ok I loved the MT Dew energy drinks


Idk it just me because I never liked mountain dew or dr pepper. Especially Dr.pepper, it tastes like liquid candy cane to me.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## plasturion (Mar 24, 2021)

Hazelnuts pralines called "Nuts Dreams"


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2021)

A PoKEY chip for the Atari 8-bit


----------



## Baoulettes (Mar 24, 2021)

I recently got something funny.
Someone was selling an xbox one + GTA V + controller (razer wolverine tournament (razer.com)) all that for 50 euros
The console was listed as "not working / faulty / for parts"
Since I needed a controller (yes that what I was looking for only)
50e for all that I was cool a new console to teardown and see what up ( I love such things, I tear down everything I can )
The game itself is in perfect condition not a single trace nada.
The gamepad is like new still has the sticker one the screw and not dirty (I still have opened it to fully clean)
Also the D pad of that controller is weird but not unpleasant at first glance I was like "woa it will suck" but nah it work okay still better than the Switch pro controller lol

So when I started to tear down the console that smell started to arise.


Spoiler: picture 1








I was able to see it was the previous owner was a smoker (please smokers tell you are one when you sell console ^^)
And damn it was a "bit" dirty, I thought I would see was I have eaten at dinner (I am a bit sensible on that since I never smoke anything).



Spoiler: picture 2








Here I was wow poor fan you smell like something not really legal, do you pot or something?



Spoiler: picture 3








After the first layer come off I was both happy and sad.
I was not as dirty as it smell like. but it was dirty enough so the fan had some trouble to make it's work.



Spoiler: picture 4








We barely see it but the dirty trace here was really hard to get back I had to remove it and submerge it to make it less sticky and smelly.



Spoiler: picture 5








After hours I realise the mess I made and maybe I should have started it in my garage (in my defence it was a cold day!)



Spoiler: picture 6








It was really a pain to do such and also hard to get it back to it's glory days (around 3 hours just for the internal part mostly the fan I was so dirty that it was not spinning at all).
Once cleaned and applied new thermal paste and put it back for a first test ( the metal part was not fully cleaned yet I needed to check if the system was functional)
Since it was working and not overheating I shut it down finished my clean and let gta V run in background in a city that was pretty big to see if over time it would shutdown or overheat.
And to my surprise it was still good temp like not hot not cold, and the console itself was not doing any noise (like the DVD drive did more noise than the fan.)
Able smell well I used a check trick.
All part outside of case for some days. it was okay, neutral smell and now.
After all that the case is okay / average / used but not smashed and everything work just fine.

So I can say I recently brought an xbox one with gta V
Money cost 50e plus gaz.
Time cost about 30 hours~ to properly clean that stuff especially with covid.
(Feel pretty lucky there for a change and I like it  )



Spoiler: picture 7








And the final product for 50e I am happy with


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 24, 2021)

Baoulettes said:


> I recently got something funny.
> Someone was selling an xbox one + GTA V + controller (razer wolverine tournament (razer.com)) all that for 50 euros
> The console was listed as "not working / faulty / for parts"
> Since I needed a controller (yes that what I was looking for only)
> ...


Great work - enjoy the console, you've earned it


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 24, 2021)

Just pre-ordered this (RIP MY WALLET) but look at it. How could I not? LOOK AT IT.

SEGA Shop Link






It's so good!

I already have 3 other Sonic statues. Halp.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Just pre-ordered this (RIP MY WALLET) but look at it. How could I not? LOOK AT IT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sega take all my money, take every last cent I have, I need this


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Weyu (Mar 24, 2021)

Been on a bit of a shopping spree; here are some of my recent purchases:

A new laptop: Lenovo Yoga Slim 7 (4800U, 16GB RAM, 512GB storage) and a sleeve for it (not pictured)

A portable mouse for the laptop
A new SSD for my main PC
A microSD card for my Vita
A used new Old New old "New" 3DS XL Turbo Championship Edition (my previous one died)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 25, 2021)

My 900mAh lipo battery that I bought for my GBA SP came today. I soldered it to the pcb Makho designed for it and it fits perfectly, after filing down the pcb a bit. 

Also I'm still waiting for my SP ips kit. It's supposed to come next Wednesday, but you never know.

Going to order a lipo for my original NDS, cause I still have 5 battery pcb's and the gba sp and original ds use basically the same battery except for 2 plastic tabs that can be removed from the nds battery.

Also if anyone's wondering the lipo I used was 603048 and it fits perfectly in the gba.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayro (Mar 25, 2021)

My new rubber pads for my Gameboy Macro came in today, the first of many parts.




dragonblood9999 said:


> My 900mAh lipo battery that I bought for my GBA SP came today. I soldered it to the pcb Makho designed for it and it fits perfectly, after filing down the pcb a bit.
> 
> Also I'm still waiting for my SP ips kit. It's supposed to come next Wednesday, but you never know.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I saved your pic and I'll just crop it to show myself the battery for future modding.




Chary said:


> View attachment 253764
> 
> Have RGBs Gone Too Far?


In a sense, yes...With keyboards, I wish they would try dampening the edgebleed under the keys so that only the letters illuminate, and nothing else. It's even worse on laptops that come with white LED-lit keyboards. So much extra light shining at me for no reason, when I just need to see the letters. (Doesn't help that I'm highly sensitive to bright lights and light-themed websites.)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 25, 2021)

Bought the OG PS5 controller dock because dang, it makes life so much easier when your controller is always fully charged. That, and ordered MH: Rise for tomorrow as a surprise for my better half - she's been looking forward to it for months now.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Jayro (Mar 25, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


You sure love your spicy stuff huh?


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 25, 2021)

at&t was having clearance sale on cases and another 30% off each item when you buy 3 so bought 3 cases and a usb to 3.5mm adapter
I'll stick with my spigen case for now, but good to have backups


----------



## urherenow (Mar 25, 2021)

Let's see...

5TB Seagate usb drive
Oculus Quest 2 (and a couple of apps/games and music packs for beat saber.)

MSI GS66 Stealth 10UH-091 laptop, that arrives this coming Monday. Specs better than my desktop (except for quantity of storage)! Too bad I couldn't hold out just a little bit longer for one with Thunderbolt 4 to be available...). This, so I have something that will power PC-based VR so I can play the things I already own from the Oculus store (originally purchased for my CV1 Rift, which is completely impractical to bring on a deployment) and from Steam VR. Considering picking up Half-Life: Alyx...

Going to turn my previous laptop into a hackintosh.

Edit: Oh, and I bought a blue version of the newest Xbox controller (and still have no desire to ever buy an xbox). Only to find out that it won't work correctly (Even though it pairs without issues) on iOS devices until iOS 14.5 is officially out


----------



## Minox (Mar 25, 2021)

Flame said:


> when the page loaded and i saw that. i thought that is one funky looking controller. considering everything on this thread is about games.


To be fair, you kind of do control it to get yourself to where you need to go


----------



## urherenow (Mar 25, 2021)

Esdeath said:


> got myself a sidewinder x1 3D printer. Hope it will print without much difficulties


Nice! Any particular reason you went with this one? Been looking at snap maker and method adverts for many, many months, pondering what I would accomplish with one...


----------



## urherenow (Mar 25, 2021)

Damn it. Looking in this thread was a mistake. So was posting in it. I looked at Half-Life: Alyx on Steam shortly after my last post... and it's 40% off until 1 April. Just bought it.

This damn thread is costing me money


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 25, 2021)

A white bacon and pepperoni pizza


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 25, 2021)

My new baby. iPad 4th gen. 32mb, IOS 10.3.3, Bought the rugged case for it.  I know, Bubbles on screen protector. So I'm not great.


----------



## Esdeath (Mar 25, 2021)

urherenow said:


> Nice! Any particular reason you went with this one? Been looking at snap maker and method adverts for many, many months, pondering what I would accomplish with one...


For me it was 3 things:
1. Wanted one with a bigger room for prints
2. should obviously not be too expensive
3. many 3d print channels I watched on youtube were very pleased with this one.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> View attachment 254425


When I first saw this, I thought it was some weird ass GameCube controller


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> When I first saw this, I thought it was some weird ass GameCube controller


It's super rad. I just tried it on my PC with Streets of Rage. 10/10 would purchase again.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> When I first saw this, I thought it was some weird ass GameCube controller


I was wondering too, then looked it up...looks cool.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 27, 2021)

My gba sp battery mod lasted about 9 hours in a ags-001 with the original screen  and front light on, I when to charge the battery I noticed my charger thats over 15 years old was not working so I ordered some usb to  gba sp/nds cables off Amazon. 

I just noticed that the battery of my original ds was staring to swell so i order a 1000mAh 603048 lipo battery. It's the same size(Physically) as my gba sp battery but I'll be putting it in my original ds.



Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Windowlicker (Mar 27, 2021)

This pretty world map


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 27, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>



Always tried to love this game. It actually is a good game. I love the genre, love the developer (obviously), and it's got a silly/weird premise and presentation. But I've gone back to it so many times...just never held my attention. I do hope you enjoy it, though. I think it's just one of those games that either clicks with you or it doesn't, 'cause so many folks swear by it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 27, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> Always tried to love this game. It actually is a good game. I love the genre, love the developer (obviously), and it's got a silly/weird premise and presentation. But I've gone back to it so many times...just never held my attention. I do hope you enjoy it, though. I think it's just one of those games that either clicks with you or it doesn't, 'cause so many folks swear by it.


Yea I liked it and I said hey why not it was only $1


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 27, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> Always tried to love this game. It actually is a good game. I love the genre, love the developer (obviously), and it's got a silly/weird premise and presentation. But I've gone back to it so many times...just never held my attention. I do hope you enjoy it, though. I think it's just one of those games that either clicks with you or it doesn't, 'cause so many folks swear by it.


Yeah its the same for me. Someone thing just didn't click for me with this game. I bought at launch and returned it 3 days later. Funny thing is that I love Valkyria Chronicles.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2021)

My phone was acting up, text messaging app not functioning just all around being finnicky so, I got myself an unlocked Samsung Galaxy S20 FE for ~600 dollars. Switched out the SIM card and works like a charm with my provider  Heard this this is also decent at running emulators too


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2021)

hello 512GB microsd 








bye Vita 3G module


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 27, 2021)

Flame said:


> hello 512GB microsd
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 254484


You support Polly ?


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> You support Polly ?



no.

his a virus like which is everywhere.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 27, 2021)

After dealing with a basically dying Kindle Paperwhite for months now, and reading stuff on my phone instead, finally decided to replace it...

With a Kindle Voyage. I've wanted one since it first released in 2014 cuz it always sounded so smexy, but the price vs the Paperwhite I've had was terrible so I never bothered. Grabbed a refurbished one that looks in basically perfect condition for $70.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 27, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> After dealing with a basically dying Kindle Paperwhite for months now, and reading stuff on my phone instead, finally decided to replace it...
> 
> With a Kindle Voyage. I've wanted one since it first released in 2014 cuz it always sounded so smexy, but the price vs the Paperwhite I've had was terrible so I never bothered. Grabbed a refurbished one that looks in basically perfect condition for $70.


Nice. I still use my Kobo Touch every day. I bought it about 6 years ago for $35 and I've been thinking of upgrading soon.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## emigre (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm not a weeaboo dad !


----------



## tmnr1992 (Mar 28, 2021)

Not having any prior experience with Microsoft consoles or peripherals I bought an Xbox controller as they are natively supported by Windows, so that I could easily connect it to my PC via Bluetooth... Turns out windows 8.1 does not support Bluetooth connection for these controllers, so I updated to Windows 10, which broke my network and Bluetooth drivers, so I updated them as well, but for some reason the updated drivers didn't work either so I'm guessing the hardware itself does not support Windows 10.  Not wanting to upgrade my PC's hardware for now I bought a Mayflash Magic NS adapter, as it supports Xbox one controllers, only then I realized that I didn't have an Xbox one S controller, it was actually an Xbox series S controller. So I can get a wired connection, but Bluetooth is out of the question, at least through Mayflash's adapter. I think the original Mircosoft usb adapter can fix that, but I can't find it at a reasonable price. In reality I don't mind the wired connection but I've had bad experiences with wireless controllers being plugged in for extended periods of time.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 29, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Let us know how the d-pad is.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Let us know how the d-pad is.


This my second one


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 29, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> This my second one


Cool. How long have you had the first one, and have you had any issues with accidental diagonals etc?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Cool. How long have you had the first one, and have you had any issues with accidental diagonals etc?


Well I don't play fighting games so never had an issue and maybe 2 years for first one


----------



## urherenow (Mar 29, 2021)

tmnr1992 said:


> Not having any prior experience with Microsoft consoles or peripherals I bought an Xbox controller as they are natively supported by Windows, so that I could easily connect it to my PC via Bluetooth... Turns out windows 8.1 does not support Bluetooth connection for these controllers, so I updated to Windows 10, which broke my network and Bluetooth drivers, so I updated them as well, but for some reason the updated drivers didn't work either so I'm guessing the hardware itself does not support Windows 10.  Not wanting to upgrade my PC's hardware for now I bought a Mayflash Magic NS adapter, as it supports Xbox one controllers, only then I realized that I didn't have an Xbox one S controller, it was actually an Xbox series S controller. So I can get a wired connection, but Bluetooth is out of the question, at least through Mayflash's adapter. I think the original Mircosoft usb adapter can fix that, but I can't find it at a reasonable price. In reality I don't mind the wired connection but I've had bad experiences with wireless controllers being plugged in for extended periods of time.


open the Microsoft Store and install the XBOX Accessories app, then connect it. With the app, you should be receiving a firmware update for the controller.

Now I don't remember if the firmware update was via Bluetooth, or if it asked me to connect a cable. Probably had to use a cable. Anyway, install the app.


----------



## tmnr1992 (Mar 29, 2021)

urherenow said:


> open the Microsoft Store and install the XBOX Accessories app, then connect it. With the app, you should be receiving a firmware update for the controller.
> 
> Now I don't remember if the firmware update was via Bluetooth, or if it asked me to connect a cable. Probably had to use a cable. Anyway, install the app.



I tried that, but I need to be on Windows 10 to download it, which breaks network and Bluetooth because the drivers are not compatible. I guess I'll just buy a new network card, they don't seem to be expensive.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Raven_Raving (Mar 29, 2021)

Didn't buy anything today. I don't really buy much things given that I'm always broke.


----------



## Chary (Mar 29, 2021)

This Japanese store near me sells weird and cute stuff. So I got a "Catcha" which is a cat, but gacha. You get a random pose of a small cat figure for $2. 



Spoiler: Cat






 








 

The one I got clips onto a cup lol


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 30, 2021)

My gba sp ips kit came today. I got was a glow in the dark blue shell. I don't care for glow in the dark stuff, the color was the main reason I got it.  It came with gray buttons and I don't know if it's just me but I can rotate the A and B buttons, so I'm going to wait till my clear yellow buttons come and try see if they do the same or I'll just use the originals.



Spoiler

















Also ordered 2 more lipo batteries of the same size, 1 for my nds and the other for my ds lite.


----------



## Flame (Mar 30, 2021)

samsung buds+ says hello


----------



## Chary (Mar 30, 2021)

Ice cream taiyaki!


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 30, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 255358
> 
> Ice cream taiyaki!


Nice what filling did you get in the taiyaki?


----------



## Chary (Mar 31, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Nice what filling did you get in the taiyaki?


Taro  my favorite


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 31, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> My gba sp ips kit came today. I got was a glow in the dark blue shell. I don't care for glow in the dark stuff, the color was the main reason I got it.  It came with gray buttons and I don't know if it's just me but I can rotate the A and B buttons, so I'm going to wait till my clear yellow buttons come and try see if they do the same or I'll just use the originals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks great!



Chary said:


> View attachment 255358
> 
> Ice cream taiyaki!



Wow. Totally cool cookie. Never heard of the place, though. Do they have those in the States?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 31, 2021)

We got our PS5 few weeks ago after 4 long waited reserved in order nearby our hometown.


----------



## Chary (Mar 31, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> That looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Totally cool cookie. Never heard of the place, though. Do they have those in the States?


Haha, I'm American, so yes they do. They're in Texas and California for certain--im not sure where else. The one near me opened only a few months ago, so I think they're a relatively new chain! Totally worth checking out.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 31, 2021)

Case for buds+, drooped/case fell out of my pocket the other day, so decided to get a case for them, that and high gloss slippery case rubbing against keys in pocket
was actually more expensive than my spigen phone case for some reason, but every other case out there uses adhesive, this doesnt.


----------



## Chary (Apr 1, 2021)

I got my Galaxy S20 Ultra!! Now I use it with my fake laptop dock  I love it!


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 1, 2021)

Adult purchase; I FINALLY have a new dishwasher!


----------



## godreborn (Apr 1, 2021)

bought a super slim ps3 to go legit with.  it was a little more expensive than I anticipated.  I've already dropped a 1TB hdd into it, so I just need to hook it up:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 4, 2021)

Just installed an ips v2 screen. It’s got touch pads for the pallet and brightness adjustments.


----------



## Flame (Apr 4, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Just installed an ips v2 screen. It’s got touch pads for the pallet and brightness adjustments.
> View attachment 256136



bro so nice. where did you get the cover.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 4, 2021)

Flame said:


> bro so nice. where did you get the cover.


This is the exact kit I got. Im not a big Pokémon fan, but this was the best case they had. Also, I have red headphones and used a red battery cover. It looks good all together.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 5, 2021)

Just got some HyperX PBT pudding keycaps to go with my Alloy Origins! It’s amazing what a new set of keycaps can do


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 5, 2021)

Mmm pudding.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Apr 5, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Why does it say Nintendo switoh


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 5, 2021)

ethantic121212 said:


> Why does it say Nintendo switoh


Looks like it's a mario themed stylus.  So that probably why it says nintendo switch.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 5, 2021)

ethantic121212 said:


> Why does it say Nintendo switoh


Maybe bad printing it's an official product


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 6, 2021)

ethantic121212 said:


> Why does it say Nintendo switoh


Thinking about it maybe a misprint Nintendo rejected so the factory is selling them off I don't give a fuck they decently priced just look at the black one by Nintendo near $50 for just 1


----------



## vvaitforme (Apr 6, 2021)

I bought a playstation for the first time in my 30 years.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2021)

Managed to snag one of the completely underwhelming and entirely overpriced Animal Crossing Build-A-Bear promotional things for my wife. She wanted a Tom Nook, and low and behold one of the two (yes, only two) items was a Tom Nook. For $51. 

Haha git rekt @Chary


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 8, 2021)

Halo MCC is on sale on PC for only $20, so I decided to nab it just because that's a really great deal. It's on PC Game Pass which I also have, but for $20 shit I might as well grab it just in case I cancel my subscription at some point in the future.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 8, 2021)

I don't have time to open the box yet but will post more pics later tonight..


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 8, 2021)

Well, after upgrading everything on my old Skytech PC at this point besides the case...it's time to upgrade the case  Thermal performance with actually high end components is _terrible_ with the ThermalTake case it came with since the front panel has basically little to no airflow (unless you take the front panel off )

So ordered a Lian Li Lancool Mesh II. Will give me some extra room to use both fans on my Noctua NH-D15 bought earlier and has excellent airflow as well.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 8, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> Maybe bad printing it's an official product


I guess just don’t eat any part of this m, that way, you can avoid the cancer and the reproductive harms. 
Seriously though, those are cool.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 9, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> I guess just don’t eat any part of this m, that way, you can avoid the cancer and the reproductive harms.
> Seriously though, those are cool.


Thanks all of Nintendo's products say that it's regulation


----------



## teamlocust (Apr 9, 2021)

xbox series x, ps5, casio  GBD-800-7 , casio dw 5600- mw both are g shocks white and a samsung note 10 (aura red) for my mom.


----------



## Chary (Apr 9, 2021)

Just got the iPod I was going to mod. It’s full of music from the 00s, like Jonas Brothers and Fall Out Boy and High School Musical and it’s amazing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 257302
> 
> Just got the iPod I was going to mod. It’s full of music from the 00s, like Jonas Brothers and Fall Out Boy and High School Musical and it’s amazing.



From that "Trousers" Finding...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 9, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 257302
> 
> Just got the iPod I was going to mod. It’s full of music from the 00s, like Jonas Brothers and Fall Out Boy and High School Musical and it’s amazing.


I had an old archos MP3 player and ran rockbox on it. It was awesome!!
What mods do you plan on?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 10, 2021)

https://www.samsung.com/us/smartphones/galaxy-s21-ultra-5g/


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2021)

A friend of my wife and I sent us a package with a lot of stuff and many of the Dragonmaid Yu-Gi-Oh cards


----------



## Chary (Apr 10, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> From that "Trousers" Finding...


The pantspod awakened a need to collect weird old ipods ;A;



slaphappygamer said:


> I had an old archos MP3 player and ran rockbox on it. It was awesome!!
> What mods do you plan on?


I definitely want to change the housing, and make it have flash storage. The battery also sucks, I've learned, so that's gotta go too. I'll see how I handle that...and if I can, I'll take that ipod to whatever heights I can! 



 

In the meantime... I changed the case on my old SP!!!! It was pretty scary but I proved to myself I could manage it, and while it's super simple...I'm proud of it!


----------



## lasscat (Apr 10, 2021)

Lego The Video game and Indian jones lego game


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 10, 2021)

lasscat said:


> Lego The Video game and Indian jones lego game


For what system?


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 10, 2021)

Story of seasons from gbatemp competition, Marvelous are quick.






Unexpected, but Marvelous sent the pre-order plush buffalo with it as well


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 10, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


I’ve been interested in that game for awhile now
But I’m not sure if I’d like it


----------



## IC_ (Apr 10, 2021)

Still looking for the other versions.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 10, 2021)

Armadillo said:


> Story of seasons from gbatemp competition, Marvelous are quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That not a preorder bonus. It come with the deluxe edition. I have it. Once you get going in the game it's extremely easy to make money. I have nearly 2 million in winter year 1 and I'm already married with everything nearly fully upgraded. They game also has lags on your farm and can randomly crash if you have ingame online on. 

Also congratulations on winning.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 10, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> That not a preorder bonus. It come with the deluxe edition. I have it. Once you get going in the game it's extremely easy to make money. I have nearly 2 million in winter year 1 and I'm already married with everything nearly fully upgraded. They game also has lags on your farm and can randomly crash if you have ingame online on.
> 
> Also congratulations on winning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk



Pre-order bonus in Europe.

The NA deluxe and the EU deluxe are different.

NA one has the buffalo and a cloth poster thing.

EU one has paper A3 poster, a large notepad to write in and 10 art cards. The buffalo was only with pre-orders, not as standard with the EU one.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 10, 2021)

Changed the backing back to red.


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 10, 2021)

i finally got around to buying a gamecube controller, as i have never owned one before


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 10, 2021)

Ordered some more case fans. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B086KXKTR2/ <


----------



## Chary (Apr 10, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Changed the backing back to red.


What’s your thoughts on the feel of the plastic? The SP case I got is great but it creaks a lot, and it definitely feels less quality than the original case. 



rimoJO said:


> i finally got around to buying a gamecube controller, as i have never owned one before


I love this controller!! I used to use it all the time, and it was my favorite controller until I literally used it until it fell apart after like, 10 years.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 10, 2021)

My brother-in-law gave me a Sony Cybershot DSC-w800, he found about 4 or 5 months ago. It has a 32GB Micro sd. I have a charger that worked with it from a different Sony camera.



Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 10, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> I’ve been interested in that game for awhile now
> But I’m not sure if I’d like it


Well it was $10 so I said why not


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 10, 2021)

Chary said:


> What’s your thoughts on the feel of the plastic? The SP case I got is great but it creaks a lot, and it definitely feels less quality than the original case.


The plastic of the bulbusuar shell felt cheap when i first touched it. After putting it all together, it feels very nice. No creaking. I don't know if this makes sense, the plastic feels "thinner" than the original shells. Those feel more "thick"/ rigid(?). Still, the ips screen does'nt take up as much room (thinner) as an ags101 mod. So now, I can back all the screws in. With the ags101 mod, I had to carefully tighten each screw as not to squish the components too much. I recently was changing shells and broke (pinched) my ribbon cable on the ags101 screen. I decided to upgrade to the ips screen. I like the ips screen better than the ags101. The shell was 8 dollars more.


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 10, 2021)

Beginning the process of slowly upgrading my Skytech PC away from being a Skytech PC. Grabbed a Ryzen 7 3600 X today!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Stwert (Apr 12, 2021)

I got this... 



 



Then, a week later, I got this.....




 



Happy days


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## godreborn (Apr 12, 2021)

a few days ago, I got a sealed copy of tales of graces f.  I was going to use it on my legit system, but the ps store didn't work out.


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 12, 2021)

bought the sony wh1000xm4's recently, hope they get delivered soon


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 13, 2021)

Got the original one nib at a decent price, now I finally have all 3 sets


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> Got the original one nib at a decent price, now I finally have all 3 sets


Nice one


----------



## korbinian (Apr 13, 2021)

Currently building my GB/GBC/GBA, DS and 3DS collections. Specifically i'm trying to hunt down a copy of NASCAR for 3DS that doesn't cost me as much for the shipping as the seller asks for the game, it only got an overseas release sadly.

Oh and a PowKiddy V90 - what an awesome little GBASP lookalike that actually improves on it in quite some properties.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 14, 2021)

Just picked up Persona 5 Strikers. Pretty neat!


----------



## godreborn (Apr 14, 2021)

it's here!


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Apr 14, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Looks like it's a mario themed stylus.  So that probably why it says nintendo switch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


I know it was a Mario stylus but it said switoh instead of switch


----------



## teamlocust (Apr 14, 2021)

Another day, another G-shock


----------



## Chary (Apr 14, 2021)

Woop woop


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 14, 2021)

Got both doses.


----------



## 1B51004 (Apr 14, 2021)

A legitimate copy of pokemon sapphire. i had kinda thought it would be a) a pipe dream to get and b) never show up locally. i was wrong about both, with me seeing it at my local retro game store about a week ago and getting it just this monday
Cost me about 60, 65 bucks, but it's a lot cheaper than some of the prices I saw on ebay. i may not have grown up with it, but im happy about it.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Apr 14, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> A legitimate copy of pokemon sapphire. i had kinda thought it would be a) a pipe dream to get and b) never show up locally. i was wrong about both, with me seeing it at my local retro game store about a week ago and getting it just this monday
> Cost me about 60, 65 bucks, but it's a lot cheaper than some of the prices I saw on ebay. i may not have grown up with it, but im happy about it.


It is ridiculous how expensive older Pokemon games got in the last few years. I'm quite happy I got them for acceptable prices a few years ago. 
  

Only stupid part for Ruby and Sapphire was having to get out the soldering iron in order to replace the burned out batteries before actually starting a game. What was going on with them, when they came up with clocks inside games and had the batteries soldered on? That was a crazy idea.
*Have fun with Sapphire!*


----------



## 1B51004 (Apr 14, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> It is ridiculous how expensive older Pokemon games got in the last few years. I'm quite happy I got them for acceptable prices a few years ago.
> View attachment 258276 View attachment 258277
> 
> Only stupid part for Ruby and Sapphire was having to get out the soldering iron in order to replace the burned out batteries before actually starting a game. What was going on with them, when they came up with clocks inside games and had the batteries soldered on? That was a crazy idea.
> *Have fun with Sapphire!*


Thanks! surprisingly enough, it seems like the game was kept in good condition considering that when I first booted it up, I didn't get the "battery has been dried out" message. I might do a exploration of the save file before I download the .sav file for it.
Looking at your collection, I kinda wish I had gotten a box with it. Then again I can't complain much since it's a miracle  i managed to find it locally in the first place. Nice collection btw!


----------



## Chary (Apr 14, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> Cost me about 60, 65 bucks, but it's a lot cheaper than some of the prices I saw on ebay.


Makes me sick, thinking these were worth like $30 at GameStop about 10 years ago. Oof. Congrats on getting it though!! R/S/E are my favorites. 



KleinesSinchen said:


> pics


Omg those boxes bring me joy to see, and so nicely taken care of, too!! I miss the boxes I had for them. Ruby and Sapphire were just so shiny, I remember loving seeing them on my shelf. And wowza, I forgot the wireless adapter existed, what a time!


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 14, 2021)

Decided to get another set of Gioteck JC-20 Switch controllers. Already have the red and blue ones and now have added the pink and green ones to my collection. I find the JC-20s to be better than the official joy-cons. Someone really should do a temp review of them


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 14, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Decided to get another set of Gioteck JC-20 Switch controllers. Already have the red and blue ones and now have added the pink and green ones to my collection. I find the JC-20s to be better than the official joy-cons. Someone really should do a temp review of them
> 
> View attachment 258320



How are they in handheld mode? The normal joycons eventually kill my hands when using the switch handheld as they are just too small and cramped.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 14, 2021)

Armadillo said:


> How are they in handheld mode? The normal joycons eventually kill my hands when using the switch handheld as they are just too small and cramped.


Had the same problem with the official Joy-cons but have not suffered any pain using the JC-20s.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 14, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Decided to get another set of Gioteck JC-20 Switch controllers. Already have the red and blue ones and now have added the pink and green ones to my collection. I find the JC-20s to be better than the official joy-cons. Someone really should do a temp review of them
> 
> View attachment 258320


You should do a temp review on them


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 14, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Had the same problem with the official Joy-cons but have not suffered any pain using the JC-20s.



Thanks, might grab a pair then.

Only downside is not charging from the console, but not really an issue for me. Rarely play handheld so can just sit on the side charged and ready to be swapped in on the rare occasions I play handheld mode.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 14, 2021)

Ordered a couple micro HDMI to HDMI adapters, since my last cable seems to be dying on me now. Curse you, Raspi Foundation for switching to this terrible connector


----------



## godreborn (Apr 14, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Ordered a couple micro HDMI to HDMI adapters, since my last cable seems to be dying on me now. Curse you, Raspi Foundation for switching to this terrible connector


I've only had to buy one of those, for the neo geo mini.  It's sticking out the back ATM.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2021)

Armadillo said:


> How are they in handheld mode? The normal joycons eventually kill my hands when using the switch handheld as they are just too small and cramped.


Get a comfort grip.


----------



## Chary (Apr 15, 2021)

I bought a purposefully broken iPod, in hopes of fixing it up. I bought an SD>CF and CF>IDE adapter, and boom! Went from not booting because of a HDD error to being kitted out with a brand new micro SD!


----------



## wownmnpare (Apr 15, 2021)

I bought a pizza yesterday! Man it's so good!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Apr 15, 2021)

Got the water bottle on the left to keep tea warm. It works pretty well, and looks cute (especially after the sticker)


----------



## NeoGranzon (Apr 15, 2021)

My old consoles,now dusty!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## DaFixer (Apr 16, 2021)

8Bitdo M30 2.4g USB


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 16, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


I have the v1 version of these headphones and within a week of using them the part that connects the earcup to the head band broke. I wasn't rough with it or anything, I just think it was a poor design and cheap plastic.

Sent them off to turtle beach and within 5 or 6 days then had sent me a brand new pair. They broken again recently but this time it was cracks in roughly the same spots. But I fixed it with some epoxy. It's not the nicest looking fix but they work.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 16, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I have the v1 version of these headphones and within a week of using them the part that connects the earcup to the head band broke. I wasn't rough with it or anything, I just think it was a poor design and cheap plastic.
> 
> Sent them off to turtle beach and within 5 or 6 days then had sent me a brand new pair. They broken again recently but this time it was cracks in roughly the same spots. But I fixed it with some epoxy. It's not the nicest looking fix but they work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Nice to know


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## KiiWii (Apr 16, 2021)

Couldn’t resist for £9.98!


----------



## caileb (Apr 16, 2021)

It took me a while to figure out this site for some weird reason, but if i dont get a reply to my previous post id love for you guys to keep an eye out for the flashcart show below "gamejack"


----------



## caileb (Apr 16, 2021)

Todderbert said:


> A Bung Doctor GB 64M card and a GameJack 16M?! arrived in the mail today.  The GameJack card is heavy, and has a selector for different MBC types.   It needed some contact cleaning but got it to run and found Tecmo Bowl on it...good times.  The Bung(love that name) Doctor card is cool, it appears new in box.  Always wanted one of these but if I remember they were expensive.  They increase my small collection to five consisting of an EDGB, DragnDerp, and EM64.


Hey im hoping you will see this. id love to get my hands on that GameJack 16 m flash cart! i know its been years since you posted this!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 16, 2021)

The flashlights I bough were shipped and delivered to the wrong town. So the seller refunded me. I will be reordering then again next pay.

Ordered ramen for lunch/dinner at work. It will be here in 2 hours.

Edit: ramen here. I ordered from a place called Kenzo's. I got their King Shoyu ramen.

The keep the noodles and other stuff separate from the broth so they don't go soggy.


----------



## Soraiko (Apr 16, 2021)

a PS5 with Spider Man: Miles Morales - Ultimate Edition


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 17, 2021)

Fez for Switch. Been meaning to play this for years, happy it's on my handy handheld.


----------



## zxr750j (Apr 17, 2021)

Bought a Vita 1104 @3.73 with a little crack in the screen.
Ordered a replacement screen and a SD2VITA, all in 65 euro.
Just downgraded to 3.60 (moduro), just need to do the henkaku enso steps. Now the long wait for the ship to arrive from China.
I allready got a good 1004, gonna sell one of them when it's ready.

And a hinge broke so I need a replacement for my Wireless Beats Studio...


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 17, 2021)

I’m on a spree:


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 17, 2021)

I am such a dork.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 17, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> I’m on a spree:
> 
> View attachment 258892


Nice discounted price u got it for


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 17, 2021)

@KiiWii Amazing deal mate where did you manage to bag that from?


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 17, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> @KiiWii Amazing deal mate where did you manage to bag that from?


The Neo geo mini for £9.98 and C64 for £19.98 was from GAME in store.


----------



## paracetamole (Apr 17, 2021)

I am going ham on expanding my handheld collection all these bought within a week 
2nd hand purchases:
7th Dragon III Code VFD CIB DS
Solatorobo CIB DS
Phantasy Star Zero CIB DS
Magical Starsign loose cart DS
Pokemon Sword with the Expansionpass included physically for Switch
Ice Climber NES CLASSIC loose cart Gameboy Advance
White replacement shell for a New 3DS XL plus parts for repairs (digitizer touch panel, Game Slot Reader, Thumbstick, Support Bracket) 
other stuff
100 FPP2 Face Masks in Black


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 18, 2021)

Managed to score an Xbox Series S at MSRP (somehow) and a 500 GB SSD to go with it for 80 dollars


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Apr 18, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Managed to score an Xbox Series S at MSRP (somehow) and a 500 GB SSD to go with it for 80 dollars


The ssd was 80 dollars or both the series s and the ssd were 80 dollars?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 18, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> The ssd was 80 dollars or both the series s and the ssd were 80 dollars?



No, 300 for the console, 80 for the SSD


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Apr 18, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> No, 300 for the console, 80 for the SSD


Still nice tho


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 18, 2021)

Ordered some red 3mm led for another gameboy of mine I want to do a mod on.

Also here's the one I just did.




Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 18, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> Still nice tho



I had perfect timing, saw the drop into on Twitter, clicked link to the MS store and saw it was in stock. Sure, I'm aware that it's not 4K like the Series X, but that's okay, first Xbox console I'll actually own


----------



## Yayo1990 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Brettljausn (Apr 18, 2021)

Monster Hunter Rise and Zelda BOW (finally xD)


----------



## DaFixer (Apr 18, 2021)

A CD!


----------



## Centrix (Apr 18, 2021)

Razer Onyx Gaming Headset, MLB (Jackie Robison Edition) for my Fathers Bday, Outriders, Techy Backpack, XP-Pen Deco Pro Medium Graphics Drawing Tablet for School, Animal Crossing: New Horizon, Nintendo Switch Limited Edition Animal Crossing Console, Monster Hunter Rise, and FX-Pak PRO for my SNES.


----------



## Alsusee (Apr 18, 2021)

I seem to have purchased a couple of the Cable Guys Controller holders


----------



## Flame (Apr 19, 2021)

new phone. S21


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2021)

Flame said:


> new phone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 259146



A Polly Pocket Toy ?


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 20, 2021)

The rampage continues: £4.98 each. ALBW is sealed


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 20, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> The rampage continues: £4.98 each. ALBW is sealed
> 
> View attachment 259308


ALBW definitely worth it. Triforce Hero's not so much IMO.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 20, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> ALBW definitely worth it. Triforce Hero's not so much IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Never played it, don’t really plan to... but it was £18.99 now £4.98, so I took a punt.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Apr 21, 2021)

@Hells Malice bought my cats some hats...



 



 

I don't think they were amused.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Lumince (Apr 21, 2021)

256gb emmc for my switch and my friend!!


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 21, 2021)

A sore throat.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

Chary said:


> @Hells Malice bought my cats some hats...
> 
> View attachment 259379
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's just cuteness overload!


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## godreborn (Apr 21, 2021)

Chary said:


> @Hells Malice bought my cats some hats...
> 
> View attachment 259379
> 
> ...



lol.  reminds me of when I'd tell my mother about my two dogs, Chopper and Harley, where Chopper would be running a restaurant as head chef and Harley would be the waitress.  there'd be fur in your food from time to time or even a bite taken out of your food.


----------



## jadey4 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (Apr 22, 2021)

@jadey4 didn't fancy the new Pro+ model? Ah nevermind, I see they haven't made one for original SNES yet.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 23, 2021)

I suppose technically this is something I got removed, but I had two basically dead pine trees cut down in my yard. Still need to clean up all the brush and logs, but man it's going to look so much better without them there. 

Now just gotta get rid an old dead sycamore, and then trim a second one up to make it at least moderately decent.


----------



## SaberLilly (Apr 23, 2021)

I've been on a gameboy buying spree, in the span of mid march to this post i've bought a DMG, a Pokemon Center Gameboy color, 2 Gameboy pockets, one of each revision  and a gameboy light, although i don't have the light in my possession yet, its still on the way. 

As an added bonus, one of the gameboy pockets came with 4 games, Pokemon Green, Pokemon Yellow, a Doraemon kart game, and some RPG I don't recognize offhand, and the Light has a copy of Star Ocean Blue Sphere. Another sweet bonus is that the batteries in the pokemon games are perfectly good.


----------



## Chary (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Flame (Apr 24, 2021)

got stuff for my S21

a case, keyboard and mouse for dex, dex hub, wireless charger


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 25, 2021)

Flame said:


> got stuff for my S21
> 
> a case, keyboard and mouse for dex, dex hub, wireless charger
> 
> View attachment 260060 View attachment 260061 View attachment 260062 View attachment 260063


Is dex any good?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 25, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Is dex any good?


No idea never had a Samsung since the S3


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 25, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> No idea never had a Samsung since the S3


Thanks for answering a question that wasn't directed to you that you don't have an answer to


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 25, 2021)

@hippy dave ok just tired it and it was leggy in movies I tried


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 25, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> @hippy dave ok just tired it and it was leggy in movies I tried


Sweet thanks for the update


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Apr 25, 2021)

Never mind the local store he posted the wrong pics dam it hehe

Anyway I bought sealed Pokemon sun and moon and the ultras too.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## eyeliner (Apr 25, 2021)

My favorite handheld console. I got an original model, a DS Lite (needs a touch screen and some rubber pads) and this one I got recently.
Looking intently for a New 3DS/2DS. But I can wait.


----------



## DKB (Apr 26, 2021)

Multiple arcade/fightsticks. My new hobby, buying them and fixing them up. Got that Qanba Dragon on top for 122~ and the TE2 for 100 bucks flat from a local seller. The bottom one was heavily modified by myself.


----------



## Chary (Apr 26, 2021)

Blue cotton candy marshmallow milkshake


----------



## SaberLilly (Apr 26, 2021)

The horde from my last post so far, the yellow pocket is still on the way.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 27, 2021)

Bought Crash 4: It's About Time on Xbox Series S, runs 60 fps and at 1440p, looks freaking amazing on the TV (upscaled to 4K)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Yawnn (Apr 27, 2021)

Got myself a psp go, and also fell in love in the Trails series, so bought them all on GoG, currently in the middle of Trails from Zero


----------



## tidus79 (Apr 27, 2021)

New arrival:


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Apr 27, 2021)

The Dream Burger


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Apr 27, 2021)

SaberLilly said:


> The horde from my last post so far, the yellow pocket is still on the way.


Now that's a haul. Lucky bastard.

I've been trying to build up my old retro collection and the market is absolutely nuts right now. I've been spending premiums on the things I CAN get. So far in the GB series, all I've managed is two translucent purple Gameboy Colors, two DMG-001s (one has a rough shell, but perfect screen. Other one has a few lines out on the screen but perfect shell) and a Gameboy Pocket.

Really hoping to snag some more Colors. In particular the same green you have there.


----------



## Chary (Apr 27, 2021)

Cue the trumpets, Hoenn ahoy


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 27, 2021)

Chary said:


> Cue the trumpets, Hoenn ahoy




That's a lot of plushies.






















Charger because my old 18650 charger broke . Two new 18650s because mine were old and well past their best, could barely get an hour on full brightness, new ones run my torch for 2:30. Holster for my old shiningbeam s-mini, it's an Olight holster, but fits the s-mini perfectly.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 27, 2021)

new official joycon's a 4tb hdd for my ps4, RE2,3 (remakes) RE 7 another 1tb hdd for my rgh 360 sata hdd adapter for ps2 as well (saddly no network ports)


----------



## Xzi (Apr 27, 2021)

Pre-order for this bad boy just arrived recently:



 

Obviously it's not quite as nostalgic as the SN30Pro, but the triggers and bumpers have much better spacing and it's much more comfortable for long gaming sessions.  Became my primary controller for PC almost immediately.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 28, 2021)

Sweet sweet candy.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 28, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Won an auction for a first gen iPad Mini for $45. I introduced babber to Kid Pix deluxe on my iMac G3 the other day, and ever since she's been obsessed with coloring on phones and any screen she can find and stuff, so decided to find a cheapo tablet that I don't really care if she breaks/fucks up for coloring and learning and such.


Annnd as expected, this broke, although interestingly not how I thought it would  somehow it managed to get bent as if someone stepped on it or something, though despite this it still all works somehow with no screen damage 

But still, decided to order another cheapo tablet, this time a full sized 4th gen iPad for $75. Actually supports iOS versions over 9 (unlike the mini), so I can toss a lot more stuff on there for her which will be nice. We've been using her old one to help with some educational stuff, which has been very useful as opposed to buying various kits and stuff for way more money. And she's still interested in drawing and coloring in images now, so she'll definitely be happy with having something bigger to use. And once again, it's cheapo enough that I don't really care if she breaks it, so that's good.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Apr 28, 2021)

Guild Wars 2 Collector's Edition


----------



## Xzi (Apr 28, 2021)

bowlofspiders said:


> Guild Wars 2 Collector's Edition
> View attachment 260533


Surprised they're still making expansions for this game.  Not because it isn't good, but because I didn't think an MMO could survive this long without a subscription fee.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Apr 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Surprised they're still making expansions for this game.  Not because it isn't good, but because I didn't think an MMO could survive this long without a subscription fee.


Admittedly I've put a few thousand hours into it. Pretty burnt out on the game but it's one of my favorite games of all time.

Just waiting for that new expansion. lol


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 28, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Annnd as expected, this broke, although interestingly not how I thought it would  somehow it managed to get bent as if someone stepped on it or something, though despite this it still all works somehow with no screen damage
> 
> But still, decided to order another cheapo tablet, this time a full sized 4th gen iPad for $75. Actually supports iOS versions over 9 (unlike the mini), so I can toss a lot more stuff on there for her which will be nice. We've been using her old one to help with some educational stuff, which has been very useful as opposed to buying various kits and stuff for way more money. And she's still interested in drawing and coloring in images now, so she'll definitely be happy with having something bigger to use. And once again, it's cheapo enough that I don't really care if she breaks it, so that's good.


I think you can generally get protective cases for tablets, that are big and chonky and _relatively_ kid-proof - might be worth the few extra bucks so you're not buying a tablet a week


----------



## Chary (Apr 28, 2021)

Poseable plushies!


----------



## Issac (Apr 28, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 260638
> 
> Poseable plushies!


T-pose!!


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 29, 2021)

Issac said:


> T-pose!!


Naaa, they just getting ready to use the move Body Slam.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 29, 2021)

Got accused of smoking weed at work by a manager(not my manager) in the area I work.

I dont smoke weed or anything. I think she had some in her pocket and panicked when asked


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Apr 29, 2021)

I bought the japanese versions of the 3ds games because why not?

I hope it doesnt long time to arrive to me.


----------



## Robika (Apr 29, 2021)

I just got The Last of Us Remastered for ps4 on a sale for 9.99€.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 29, 2021)

Installed a PS1 in-game reset board so I can reboot to the XStation right from the controller.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>



Shall it (en)lighten your Life,my Friend.


----------



## Chary (Apr 30, 2021)

Plushiefest!


----------



## Seliph (Apr 30, 2021)

Heroin.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 30, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Heroin.


Smh i sold it to you and you didnt even mention me or give me a shoutout


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 30, 2021)

Spoiler: Why did I buy this oh geez


----------



## Chary (May 1, 2021)

A new desk and an RGB strip


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 1, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 260945
> 
> A new desk and an RGB strip


MAC OSSSSS


----------



## Chary (May 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> MAC OSSSSS


I think you'd be more upset to know the keyboard's using gateron browns (:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 1, 2021)

Chary said:


> I think you'd be more upset to know the keyboard's using gateron browns (:


This is like my kryptonite

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Browns are like the comic sans ms of the keyboard world


----------



## KiiWii (May 1, 2021)

Aim support swung it for me


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 1, 2021)

Bought this steve figure, now he can sit on my desk and watch me do stuff


----------



## XDel (May 1, 2021)

A Sharp Twin Famicom

EDIT: Mine in photo


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 1, 2021)

I ordered a English repro of Last Bible 2 for gbc, a new case for my Galaxy s10 plus and a cheap wireless headset for ps4 on amazon for my nephews.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Seliph (May 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Smh i sold it to you and you didnt even mention me or give me a shoutout


shoutout to @Scott_pilgrim for the heroin!


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 1, 2021)




----------



## shaunj66 (May 1, 2021)

Whoop whoop  got an absolute bargain on eBay....

@x65943


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 1, 2021)

Bottom heating element in my water heater died, so swapped that out for a nice fresh new one. Yaaaay more hot water.


----------



## Joe88 (May 1, 2021)

new screen, lg 32" 1440p 144hz
replacing my 12 year old asus 23" 1080p 60hz


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> new screen, lg 32" 1440p 144hz
> replacing my 12 year old asus 23" 1080p 60hz



I'm curious as to how a 32" LCD is so cheap, that's insanely cheap O.O


----------



## AmandaRose (May 1, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm curious as to how a 32" LCD is so cheap, that's insanely cheap O.O


Don't know about the prices in America but here in Scotland that's the round about the normal price for a 32 inch monitor.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Don't know about the prices in America but here in Scotland that's the round about the normal price for a 32 inch monitor.



I have no idea


----------



## Joe88 (May 2, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm curious as to how a 32" LCD is so cheap, that's insanely cheap O.O


They have come down in price more recently,
This was hovering around $350 for a long time (think msrp was $400 or so) went on sale for $50 off
it hit alot of the check boxes for a high refresh rate screen, nothing really around $300 could even come close, except for the off brands


----------



## zxr750j (May 2, 2021)

I'm getting a PS3 phat with 2 controllers. I've been reading up on CFW, HFW and HEN and stuff and it I tink I've got the easiest model to modify...


----------



## eyeliner (May 3, 2021)

A new pet.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 4, 2021)

: P


----------



## KiiWii (May 4, 2021)

Was being thrown away, so got it for free 

Came with AV cable and while one pad was HIDEOUS the other is useful.

Should try Mechapwn on it


----------



## hippy dave (May 4, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> A new pet.
> View attachment 261260


Has it really got that WAP?


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2021)

galaxy tab s7+


----------



## eyeliner (May 4, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Has it really got that WAP?


Do you mean the dog?
I'm no good with acronims, so I'll do my best:
Game, dog, all boxed. As far as I can tell, it was never used, though the see through plastic is in poor shape, and the plastic around the cartridge holder is unglued from one side.
I don't think it was possible to slide it out and then back in just for the looks.
The dog still is held with a white thread to the base.

I payed 30 euros, shipped from a local seller.
Does this answer what you asked?


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 4, 2021)

1st Covid-19 shot


----------



## hippy dave (May 4, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Do you mean the dog?
> I'm no good with acronims, so I'll do my best:
> Game, dog, all boxed. As far as I can tell, it was never used, though the see through plastic is in poor shape, and the plastic around the cartridge holder is unglued from one side.
> I don't think it was possible to slide it out and then back in just for the looks.
> ...


I was actually making a jokey reference to a recent song called WAP - but this dog actually sounds pretty fun


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2021)

Just got my 3080 from the evga step up program.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 5, 2021)

My latest purchase.


 


Looks good. It can record in 4K and stuff. 3 axis stabilization. Up to 4km range. And it's small. It's crazy how good drones have gotten.

Edit: Unfolded:


----------



## subcon959 (May 5, 2021)

@The Real Jdbye I've had the first gen since launch it's an amazing little drone, just make sure you always check wind speed and never take it out over 15mph or it will struggle to come back home.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 5, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> @The Real Jdbye I've had the first gen since launch it's an amazing little drone, just make sure you always check wind speed and never take it out over 15mph or it will struggle to come back home.


The Mini 2 handles wind a lot better than the first one supposedly. We never get that heavy winds here though so I don't think I have to worry too much. BTW, if you turn on sport mode it handles heavier winds.


----------



## Issac (May 5, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Whoop whoop  got an absolute bargain on eBay....
> 
> @x65943
> 
> View attachment 260995


Dang, I always wanted a Cintiq  I still have to practice my hand-eye coordination with my regular (non-screen) Wacom tablet


----------



## Yayo1990 (May 6, 2021)

Sometimes I wish I didn't spend my savings on stuff that's going to end on my shelf for basically no reason


----------



## zxr750j (May 6, 2021)

Bought a ps3 (€45), put in a 500GB hdd I pulled from a PS4 (my son's, I upgraded that one to 2TB) to replace the 40GB original one. Formatting seized at 99% two times. Put in another spare hdd (250GB), no problems, and should be enough I think.


----------



## boomario (May 7, 2021)

Finally got a PS5 to have some fun
Also got a Dell G3 3590 (i5 9300h w/ GTX 1650)


----------



## Skelletonike (May 7, 2021)

Spent a bit more than planned this week:

- Persona 5 Royal
- Immortal Fenix Rising (Switch)
- Ring Fit Adventure
- SMT 3 (Switch pre-order)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 7, 2021)




----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Wolfy (May 8, 2021)

RESERVED: This brand spankin' new RTX 3070! Finally!  Only took me waiting outside from 2am to get it!


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 8, 2021)

Got my lipo battery in for my NDS. I'm probably going to re-solder the battery wires to the pcb I'm using because I used some really crappy solder, mainly because I didn't want to get my good solder in the garage. I mean it working and the battery is charging in the DS, I just don't like the way it looks and feels kind of loose.


----------



## zeroultima6 (May 8, 2021)

Bravely default is a go, and something to project smartphones to the big screen


----------



## KleinesSinchen (May 9, 2021)

Who would have thought I would ever need one of these again:
(The PlayStation 1 exploits asked for it)






Now, looking at this carefully:
What's with the kids on this label?! What do two boys playing outside have to do with CD-R?


----------



## subcon959 (May 10, 2021)

Birthday present from Mrs


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 10, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Who would have thought I would ever need one of these again:
> (The PlayStation 1 exploits asked for it)
> 
> View attachment 262195
> ...


Home movies


----------



## KleinesSinchen (May 10, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> Home movies


No.
==================

Got another PlayStation 2 Slim, SCPH-90004. Laser still strong: Reads CD-R and DVD-R like a charm and it is FreeMCBoot compatible. Last but not least: Original packaging and manual which is rarely the case on cheap offers.

Console is scratched up and both the main unit and the controller need a good cleaning. But I'm very happy with this one.


----------



## Flame (May 10, 2021)

Luke here is a mystery for you.... one is missing, which one?







now i need to find Professor Layton & The Lost Future


----------



## danwellby (May 10, 2021)

soad albums Mezmerize, system of a down and steal this album (toxicity and Hypnotize in transit)
and a 32gb samsung pro endurance to go in a raspberry pi (bloody msd card chewer)


----------



## pustal (May 10, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Who would have thought I would ever need one of these again:
> (The PlayStation 1 exploits asked for it)
> 
> View attachment 262195
> ...



I also found myself buying CDs again after getting back at the Saturn.

I think the kids implying the usage of the CD to store family videos. But they can also be using failed burn discs as throwing discs xD. I used to do that when I was a kid, they are very aerodynamic and cut though the air.


----------



## tech3475 (May 10, 2021)

A PCI-E X1 GPU.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 10, 2021)

PS3 fat Mac mini 2010 Gateway creator edition laptop


----------



## MSearles (May 10, 2021)

Xbox 360 with an RGH mod, 1TB HDD, XEX Menu and Aurora installed


----------



## zxr750j (May 11, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Who would have thought I would ever need one of these again:
> (The PlayStation 1 exploits asked for it)
> 
> View attachment 262195
> ...



Those kids were born in the year I last used a cd...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 12, 2021)

Ordered some more PCBs from oshpark. ordered 2 more lipo batteries(103040 lipos 1200mah), some battery jst 2 pin battery connectors and some Diodes(IN4007). Going to be making some removable gba lipo batteries. 

They will probably have crappy battery life, but I'm doing this mainly for fun.


----------



## Joe88 (May 12, 2021)

free review item, my first m.2 drive also
Guess I will migrate everything from my 1TB wd blue ssd to this


----------



## ars25 (May 12, 2021)

decided to splurge a bit and ended up getting some CIB or near CIB pokemon games a GC with a gameboy player and a japanese Melee to run the Homebros exploit from yahoo auctions and also bought a GCloader since they came back in stock. 



Spoiler: shit i bought


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 12, 2021)

Another wireless  keyboard


----------



## subcon959 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 12, 2021)

MSearles said:


> Xbox 360 with an RGH mod, 1TB HDD, XEX Menu and Aurora installed



Wow, I thought the max hard drive the 360 supported was 500 gb


----------



## tidus79 (May 12, 2021)

New arrivals:


----------



## Armadillo (May 12, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> Wow, I thought the max hard drive the 360 supported was 500 gb



500GB is the limit for legit consoles as it's the biggest MS released.

Jtag/rgh can use up to 2TB drive internally (limit of FATX).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 12, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Spoiler: Why did I buy this oh geez
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260944








The bed springs on the Ender 3 V2 are fucking atrocious, so ordered some better ones. 

And just to make things a little simpler overall, decided to grab a BLTouch auto leveling sensor so I don't have to make constant adjustments.


----------



## Issac (May 13, 2021)

I got myself a knee protector, because my knee has started acting up by bending the wrong way (they are a bit over flexible) and it has helped today at least. 
I also got myself a lifestyle change (that is: I started working out more seriously from today).
Got a game to review (can't talk about it yet). That's about it for now.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 14, 2021)

Just bought a cheap digital multimeter. I have had extremely cheap analog multimeters before, but I haven't had one in over 5 years. So I just got paid and found a cheap one and decided to but it.

It was $16


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 15, 2021)

Mass Effect Legendary Edition on Series S and AC: Unity, both games look and run pretty dang well


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 15, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Ador-a-effin'-ble!


----------



## NeoGranzon (May 15, 2021)

Latest purchase for my Samsung Galaxy Note 9(as well as having the Dex Station as well)


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 15, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> Latest purchase for my Samsung Galaxy Note 9(as well as having the Dex Station as well)


I tried a cable like that and my Samsung  said something about using official cable for better performance/compatibility


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


I bought one of these at release.  It's probably the nicest looking special edition switch, better looking than the Mario one imo.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 16, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I bought one of these at release.  It's probably the nicest looking special edition switch, better looking than the Mario one imo.


Yea I only got it because I wanted a Mariko switch and it was the last one in the game case and the semiconductor  shortage so Nintendo  said themselves  that they won't be able to make switches


----------



## godreborn (May 16, 2021)

I have both the Mario and animal crossing switches.  Don't care to hack them.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 16, 2021)

Ordered some cr1616 battery holders to install in some gameboy games. Got the holders mainly because if I ever have to replace the batteries, it will be alot easier to do so.

Also ordered a 120mm pc fan to make a fume extractor for when I solder cause I'm starting to it alot more lately and I don't want to be breathing it in. Plus I'm not the healthiest person so I would rather have some type of precaution. I had everybody the fan.


----------



## NeoGranzon (May 16, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> I tried a cable like that and my Samsung  said something about using official cable for better performance/compatibility


This work perfectly,like the original Samsung one!


----------



## NeoGranzon (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Minox (May 16, 2021)

Back to working from home again next week so I ended up purchasing a second 2560x1440 monitor. Now let's hope that my work PC can drive 2 1440p monitors without issues.

*ASUS TUF VG27AQ:*


----------



## Chary (May 16, 2021)

Asian snacks ahoy!


----------



## duwen (May 17, 2021)

Finally got around to buying and installing an IPS mod for my GBA... it looks freaking great!
...just need a battery mod now to offset how quick the thing drains a pair of double-A's.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2021)

... Funnily enough, I recently got 18K Likes on a YouTube Comment I made for a News Article.

It was a Sonic Reference and, after an hour or so, I revisited to Delete said Comment after I've had my fun.
But it had 400+ Likes by then.

Then it snowballed.
Three weeks on, it's still gaining Likes, so I figure if it makes this many people smile, then I'll leave it in.

Since I'm not into Streaming nor creating Multimedia, it's probably going to be my single YouTube legacy.
To be remembered for promoting Sonic; I guess I can't complain.


----------



## subcon959 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (May 17, 2021)

Chary said:


> Asian snacks ahoy!
> View attachment 263085


Don't hurt yourself. 

My daughter likes to buy me stuff like that whenever I see her. I love the gesture, but ugh, so sweet.


----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2021)

I found this reversible cyute little creature at the grocery store and I simply couldn't resist, I had to adopt it :3


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 18, 2021)

They just arrived from Japan.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 19, 2021)

After much trial and error, I have procured an Xbox Series X, something to take full advantage of my TV and then some  The Series S is not a bad console at all, don't get me wrong, but that was to tie me over till I could find one near MSRP. I can likely return the Series S or sell it to someone who wants one 

Should be here this week, I think


----------



## VinsCool (May 19, 2021)

This arrived today.

1 TB SSD to replace the heavily used 5 years old disk that has shown failure signs some time ago, and that USB DAC to hopefully replace the broken headphones jack from my laptop, and hopefully become an investment for better sound quality overall.


----------



## Jayro (May 19, 2021)

My "hingeless" GBA SP shell from Boxypixel.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 20, 2021)

Just ordered a new soldering station. I decided to buy a decent ,and I say that compared to the cheap $5 irons I usally buy/use, station because I'm starting to solder and mod things more and more lately.

This is what I ordered.


 It was $63 but had a $10 off coupon. And I've read decent things about, the same iron just rebranded differently.

Also ordered on aliexpress some battery connectors(the ones that are soldered to board) for a GBC . The board looks good but the spring on positive connector broke off some how.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 20, 2021)

Jayro said:


> My "hingeless" GBA SP shell from Boxypixel.
> 
> View attachment 263554



It looks like a game boy color


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## duwen (May 20, 2021)

Follow on from my last post...
My GBA now has its battery mod too...


----------



## Joe88 (May 20, 2021)

Got it for $25


----------



## Armadillo (May 20, 2021)

Spiderman for ps4 and the electric volt xbox controller. I'm weak against controller colours + 15% discount broke me and made me buy.






Well well well, how the tables have turned. Intel now the value for money option . Cheap upgrade to see me out till second gen ddr5 systems. 







Now if only the gpu shortage would fuck off so I can get a 3060ti for rrp .


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 20, 2021)

Should I buy super nt for $320 usd + shipping from ebay or should I wait?


----------



## duwen (May 20, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Should I buy super nt for $320 usd + shipping from ebay or should I wait?


Unless you can afford to pay 50% more than the RRP, I'd wait for Analogue to restock - I'd heard there would be more available later this year, and you can sign up to be notified when they're available.


----------



## Flame (May 20, 2021)

_Super _nice _Cards_


----------



## emigre (May 20, 2021)

Being a nostalgic weeb has fucked me overr.


----------



## Armadillo (May 20, 2021)

Snacks


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (May 21, 2021)

Flame said:


> _Super _nice _Cards_
> 
> 
> View attachment 263698


I have one coming


----------



## wiitendo84 (May 22, 2021)

Just got my wife a Nitro 5 laptop, along with a 1 tb Samsung SSD for it. Installed it and got it working. For my PC I got a 1 Tb M2 2280 so I can have some more storage. Other than that I got a Lego Ecto 1 that I just finished building. Preordered the Bad Bunch Lego set and the Infinity Gauntlet that are set to be released in August. Waiting to see if Nintendo announces the Switch Pro before I buy a new switch that isn't banned...


----------



## Blaze163 (May 22, 2021)

After trading in basically everything I had to my name, I now have a Switch Lite, a decent case for it, along with Mario Odyssey, Pokemon Sword, Bravely Default 2 and Xenoblade Chronicles 2. I have Monster Hunter Rise and Fire Emblem Three Houses on order, should be here Tuesday or so. Absolutely loving it.


----------



## godreborn (May 22, 2021)

Blaze163 said:


> After trading in basically everything I had to my name, I now have a Switch Lite, a decent case for it, along with Mario Odyssey, Pokemon Sword, Bravely Default 2 and Xenoblade Chronicles 2. I have Monster Hunter Rise and Fire Emblem Three Houses on order, should be here Tuesday or so. Absolutely loving it.


I think I've heard about that console.  I hear good things.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 22, 2021)

I couldn't wait anymore hehe.


----------



## duwen (May 22, 2021)

Ordered these at the same time I ordered my gba ips screen mod and forgot about them until they arrived today...




...I know I shouldn't be buying romhacks, and I can already play these on my flashcards, but these are a couple of my favourites - plus, I can probably reflash the carts with something else


----------



## RyRyIV (May 22, 2021)

Had to run around town picking up new clothes for a funeral next week, so while I was out I decided to treat myself to the latest D&D sourcebook


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 24, 2021)

art and osu!(but mainly osu!) time!


----------



## IC_ (May 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 264075
> art and osu!(but mainly osu!) time!


Are you sure you shouldn't censor those shipping labels?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 24, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Are you sure you shouldn't censor those shipping labels?


oh shit, i forgot to do that, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2021)

Been a while since I did anything here. Usual tools and books but I don't imagine anybody cares about my slide hammer, large drill bit or latest entry in the science/engineering is wonderful book collection (in this case a 1940s one).
However was at an old lady's house helping out running some cables around and moving furniture. "Got an old computer if you want it"
Got myself a little all in one computer






Ast Advantage adventure 4066d.
Not sure what the sound card is right now but might have a look later. 486DX2-66Mhz, 8 whole megs of RAM, a blistering 4x CD ROM drive (that came out first time) which is twice as fast as a PS1 CD drive so there.
Can't have it all and the keyboard is membrane rather than mechanical but I have alternatives for that one. Not sure what games I am going to play on it yet, and I am guessing that screen means the hard drive is toast ( https://archive.org/details/AST6050dDataUK has a recovery disc though).


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 24, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Been a while since I did anything here. Usual tools and books but I don't imagine anybody cares about my slide hammer, large drill bit or latest entry in the science/engineering is wonderful book (in this case a 1940s one).
> However was at an old lady's house helping out running some cables around and moving furniture. "Got an old computer if you want it"
> Got myself a little all in one computer
> View attachment 264081
> ...


yoooo nice specs


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 24, 2021)

This arrived


----------



## ars25 (May 25, 2021)

They arrived. Sadly the boxes for Gold and silver got beat up some so they're not as good of a condition as they were pictured but oh well. i'll take pics of the gamecube when i open it up and clean it


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 26, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Jayro (May 26, 2021)

The _Classic Edition_ of Scott Pilgrim vs The World should be getting to me any day now, as people are telling me theirs have shipped already. (My email was hacked into and stolen from me in January after placing my order, so I don't know when it ships out)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 26, 2021)

Jayro said:


> The _Classic Edition_ of Scott Pilgrim vs The World should be getting to me any day now, as people are telling me theirs have shipped already. (My email was hacked into and stolen from me in January after placing my order, so I don't know when it ships out)
> 
> View attachment 264270


ayyy, nice


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 26, 2021)

ars25 said:


> They arrived. Sadly the boxes for Gold and silver got beat up some so they're not as good of a condition as they were pictured but oh well. i'll take pics of the gamecube when i open it up and clean it



From amazon Japan or ebay?


----------



## ars25 (May 26, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> From amazon Japan or ebay?


yahoo auctions


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 27, 2021)

an non bootleg non clone DSTT


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Flame (May 27, 2021)

2TB harddrive to use in my RGH Xbox 360..


----------



## Blaze163 (May 27, 2021)

Got a 512GB Switch memory card on order. According to the eBay photos it's an official one with the Animal Crossing leaf on and everything. I did however only pay £23.99 for something that sells on Amazon for over £160, so it's likely either fake or stolen. At that price so long as it works I don't really care to be honest.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 27, 2021)

Blaze163 said:


> Got a 512GB Switch memory card on order. According to the eBay photos it's an official one with the Animal Crossing leaf on and everything. I did however only pay £23.99 for something that sells on Amazon for over £160, so it's likely either fake or stolen. At that price so long as it works I don't really care to be honest.


Fake


----------



## Flame (May 27, 2021)

new games for the collection


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Goku1992A (May 27, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (May 28, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 28, 2021)

Ordered a Rips v4 ips kit with a blue shell for 1 of my DMG gameboy and a Q5 ips screen kit with atomic purple  shell for my GBC


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (May 29, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 30, 2021)

Amazon has the preorders up for Pokemon legends Arceus and Diamond and Pearl. So I preordered Arcues and Pearl. I got pearl because I played diamond when they 1st came out.


----------



## Chickenii (May 30, 2021)

Recently replaced my K70 mechanical keyboard with a k100 optical-mechanical keyboard. Haven't really noticed a difference yet, but I like the additional programmable buttons on the side.


----------



## Shrubber (May 30, 2021)

Bought a Samsung G7 Odyssey.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Payne (May 31, 2021)




----------



## SG854 (May 31, 2021)

Shrubber said:


> Bought a Samsung G7 Odyssey.


Very nice 1440p 240 hz monitor. Doesn't suffer from the slow pixel transition VA panels usually suffer from.

I had it but had to return mine because they suffer from dark scene glitch, scanlines appear out of nowhere.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/kueqjx/g7_32_odyssey_samsung_dark_screen_glitch_help/


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 31, 2021)

It finally arrived …. Regrets? Just a little bit hehe


----------



## Flame (May 31, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> It finally arrived …. Regrets? Just a little bit hehe



you can use this https://github.com/SmokeMonsterPacks/Super-NT-Jailbreak to "Jailbreak" it


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 31, 2021)

Flame said:


> you can use this https://github.com/SmokeMonsterPacks/Super-NT-Jailbreak to "Jailbreak" it


I noticed in earthbound when it starts, enter building and open and close the menu ….. the screen/colors looks very bright and then the colors return to normal. Is it normal?


----------



## Flame (May 31, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I noticed in earthbound when it starts, enter building and open and close the menu ….. the screen/colors looks very bright and then the colors return to normal. Is it normal?



im not sure. might be a bug.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 31, 2021)

My system came with fw 4.9 is it normal? Because on ebay he wrote sealed and come without it so maybe someone swapped it.

the seller swears that it was sealed

Edited: I also can hear the power button spring when I press it and I must run fxpak pro as soon as possible or it will crash if I took my time to change the settings of super nt and then run sd2snes it will crash or get black screen hehe 

what is this hehe


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 1, 2021)

Some pressure washer accessories


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 1, 2021)

Soon I will enough enough money to a car in cash and if there are levels from 1 to 10 for cars I can buy level 2 or 3 of bmw or cadillac car ….. my question is should I buy it in cash or monthly payment?

full payment is good for not worrying about paying for it in the future and own it and become poor again hehe

monthly payment means that I give I can give very good first payment and keep some of my money for myself. Pay them for 2 years instead of 5 years.

which one would you chose?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 1, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Soon I will enough enough money to a car in cash and if there are levels from 1 to 10 for cars I can buy level 2 or 3 of bmw or cadillac car ….. my question is should I buy it in cash or monthly payment?
> 
> full payment is good for not worrying about paying for it in the future and own it and become poor again hehe
> 
> ...



If you're having to weigh those issues, I wonder if perhaps your considerations should have more to do with what kind of car you purchase, rather than how you purchase it. I would guess the upkeep of a BMW or Cadillac would be quite a bit more costly than, say, a Honda or Toyota -- both very reliable cars, generally speaking. Just my two-cent's worth.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 1, 2021)

My second Covid-19 shot


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 2, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> My second Covid-19 shot


Got mine on Monday, did you get any side effects this time round?


----------



## GABO1423 (Jun 3, 2021)

This was one of the most emotional gifts I've gotten in a while.


----------



## tidus79 (Jun 3, 2021)

New arrivals Switch:


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jun 3, 2021)

RetroTINK-5X Pro. Motion Adaptative Deinterlacing and fast resolution switching are pretty cool but, other than that, not much improvements over XRGB-Mini and way less post-processing options.

Fenrir 21 pins. The cheapest Saturn ODE for the vast majority of Saturn models. Not much to say, it works and has ~100% compatibility.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 3, 2021)

I recently bought a USB3.0 extension cable so I could better position my wireless USB dongle and my download speeds have more than tripled. Interference is a bitch but she ain't my bitch no more.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2021)

... This may be trivial to some, but it's quite valuable for me.

I finally got confirmation of the UFOs I saw back in 1999 on top of my Family's land in South East Asia.
Smartphones weren't there yet so all I had all these years was just words to describe what I saw to skeptics.



Spoiler



 
 




Snapped this off a CNN YouTube.
Luckily someone finally managed to record something similar, though in my case I only saw two of them.

Now I can show them photos and a video.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 3, 2021)

tomasowa said:


> ... This may be trivial to some, but it's quite valuable for me.
> 
> I finally got confirmation of the UFOs I saw back in 1999 on top of my Family's land in South East Asia.
> Smartphones weren't there yet so all I had all these years was just words to describe what I saw to skeptics.
> ...



That's creepy af. What the heck could it be?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> That's creepy af. What the heck could it be?



When I saw mine, it was a clear and quiet night and Consumer Drones were not a thing yet in 1999.
So it isn't a Helicopter which would naturally mean it is Unidentified.

Wherever you stand on the issue, it will be interesting to see what the Government reveals later this year.


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 3, 2021)

tomasowa said:


> I finally got confirmation of the UFOs I saw back in 1999 on top of my Family's land in South East Asia.


I know that UFO means something "Unidentified", but what you guess are about those objects?
On video is just dots, but you saw in person witch makes total difference, so what's your take?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> I know that UFO means something "Unidentified", but what you guess are about those objects?
> On video is just dots, but you saw in person witch makes total difference, so what's your take?



I believe they are forms of Aircraft that Humans shouldn't have the Technology to create yet.
Remembering back, from the lights they shouldn't be larger than a Fighter Jet.

A brief backstory.
Around my Family's plot of land in 1999 there were few neighbours still; it was a cloudless black night.
I had a great view of the night sky, no obstructions whatsoever.

I saw two lights of those colours rise slowly from the Northern horizon to a midway point in the sky and stop dead. 
A part of me wants to say I saw rotation at this time, but another part of me knows I can't be absolutely sure.

Then they moved upwards again, around twice the original speed for about a quarter of the height of the sky towards the North-West.
Then suddenly they moved so fast that the light basically disappeared from my visible horizon.

Not shrink, but streak away so fast it disappeared for my eyes.
One streaked away before the other followed.

I've seen plenty of Aeroplanes, Fighter Jets and Helicopters since.
There is no Technology we currently have that could do that, let alone without noise and back in 1999.


----------



## cluesagi (Jun 3, 2021)

I'd been waiting for a good chance to pick this up for a while


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 3, 2021)

tomasowa said:


> Then they moved upwards again, around twice the original speed for about a quarter of the height of the sky towards the North-West.



I find this very interesting, we are going way beyond the topic here, so I'll not go on with this subject here. It is ok if I PM you?


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Jun 3, 2021)

Recently bought? well only digital purchases from Steam Sales in May 2021,my purchases are Dragon Ball Xenoverse with all the dlcs and Stalker Bundle edition.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> I find this very interesting, we are going way beyond the topic here, so I'll not go on with this subject here. It is ok if I PM you?



Unfortunately I don't have more information than that, but feel free to.


----------



## Chary (Jun 4, 2021)

A 2DS!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 4, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 265510
> 
> A 2DS!


what 3dses do you own?


----------



## Chary (Jun 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> what 3dses do you own?


Fire Emblem OG 3DS
3DS XL
N3DSXL


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 4, 2021)

cluesagi said:


> I'd been waiting for a good chance to pick this up for a while



Can I ask the ballpark of what you paid for it? I'm thinking a game like that has gotten pretty pricey.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 4, 2021)

Traded in my PSVR headset 'cause I've not used it in ages, alongside the Move controllers and a few other bits. That gave me £194 in exchange value in CEX so I picked up Breath Of The Wild, Smash Ultimate, Mario 3D All Stars and Animal Crossing for my Switch. Alongside fixing my recent mistake with the fake memory card and getting a real one.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 4, 2021)

A preorder for game builder garage


----------



## cluesagi (Jun 5, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> Can I ask the ballpark of what you paid for it? I'm thinking a game like that has gotten pretty pricey.


About $40 plus international shipping and tax


----------



## RyDog (Jun 5, 2021)

A 12 pack of beer and a 1.75L handle of spiced rum, ready for the weekend


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 5, 2021)

RyDog said:


> A 12 pack of beer and a 1.75L handle of spiced rum, ready for the weekend


no chaser?


----------



## RyDog (Jun 5, 2021)

DarkFlare69 said:


> no chaser?


water is the best chaser but I don't mind the pain usually


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2021)

A full set of Game Boy Micro screws.
My green Micro was missing one screw, left side on the top edge, since I got it off ebay last year. It was a bit creaky because of that, and maybe because a couple of the other triwing screws were loose, or maybe those became looser because of the creaking. Anyway I put in the replacement screw and tightened up the loose ones, and now it feels totally solid, massive improvement.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jun 7, 2021)

Here are two things I just so happened to find lying around my room... didn't miss these in the slightest.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 7, 2021)

I recently bought 18 kilos of dry catfood and 5 kilos of wetfood
2 new scratching poles.
Couple tubes of bodycream and I decided to treat meself to a new Galaxy S21 Ultra + custom Chat Noir cover.
Got meself a new 4TB HDD as an extra.

And I got gifted a iBook G3 14" 800 MHz 32 VRAM Late 2002 and a MacBook Pro 2.4 SR.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Fucking hell yes


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 8, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> Fucking hell yes


It's not the month to be buying bigot sauce.


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> Fucking hell yes


Hey, good choice: it doesn't explode in the bottle at least!

https://nypost.com/2020/12/18/chick-fil-as-polynesian-sauce-spontaneously-explodes-customers-claim/
https://www.today.com/food/flavor-chick-fil-sauce-packets-known-exploding-t204207

I hope they put the sriracha one in this format one day. It's 10x better than Polynesian imo


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 8, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> It's not the month to be buying bigot sauce.



It's not the month to be a dumbass either and yet here you are...


----------



## godreborn (Jun 8, 2021)

@Shadow#1 , my mother sometimes buys that fancy and spicy ketchup from whataburger.  Now, that's some good stuff.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 8, 2021)

Chary said:


> Hey, good choice: it doesn't explode in the bottle at least!
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/12/18/chick-fil-as-polynesian-sauce-spontaneously-explodes-customers-claim/
> https://www.today.com/food/flavor-chick-fil-sauce-packets-known-exploding-t204207
> ...


Well this isn't the little restrunt packets


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 8, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> It's not the month to be buying bigot sauce.


Hmm its kind of a strange one this for me. Yes people perhaps shouldn't be buying stuff from such an anti Lgbt company who has a a CEO who has made several homophobic and transphobic comments. But you also have to look at the fact buying stuff from them keeps numerous good people in employment. So as much as I hate the company's beliefs its not fair on their employees for people to boycott them.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 8, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> It's not the month to be a dumbass either and yet here you are...


Excuse me very much, EVERY month is the month for me to be a dumbass.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2021)

A screen protector for my SMB Game&Watch. I still haven't got around to hacking it, but at least gonna keep it safe in the meantime.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 9, 2021)

Bought an electric bike to stop driving my car so much and get a bit of exercise. Also, traffic reasons. Now, I'm just waiting for it to arrive. Happy birthday to me.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Shadicluigi (Jun 10, 2021)

GABO1423 said:


> Here are two things I just so happened to find lying around my room... didn't miss these in the slightest.
> View attachment 266027


Do some motion capture with them


----------



## godreborn (Jun 10, 2021)

it's here!  my new cosmic red ps5 controller, and I don't even own a ps5.  it's part of my controller collection now, and I plan to connect it to my nvidia shield:


----------



## godreborn (Jun 10, 2021)

I can now confirm that the controller does pair to the nvidia shield.  you have to press the ps button and the sharing button at the same time to enable pairing, then use the original controller to click on pair controller.  it's paired now.  plan to charge it after I charge my phone.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 10, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I can now confirm that the controller does pair to the nvidia shield.  you have to press the ps button and the sharing button at the same time to enable pairing, then use the original controller to click on pair controller.  it's paired now.  plan to charge it after I charge my phone.


The shield controller is one of the best ones in my opinion 
The shield itself is a great retro emulation system (decent with GameCube)

And
The PS4 controller worked well on there for me albeit being a little finicky at times


----------



## godreborn (Jun 10, 2021)

I haven't tried any games with it yet, just video files with vlc player.  that's what I usually use it for.  my mother and I are currently going through stargate universe.  it's much better than I remembered it being.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw, having never owned a ps5 controller, I can say it's extremely comfortable, more so than the ps4 one and especially the ps3 one.  it has a great ergonomic feel, and it's not too light, not too heavy.


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 11, 2021)

Got me a 8bitdo pro 2 controller (for use on PC and Switch)


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jun 11, 2021)

I just bought a USB3 extension cable so I can put my WiFi dongle in a part of the room with better signal without having to move the entire PC. My download speeds went from ~400kB/s to over 4MB/s, so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2021)

Some pick ups from the last couple of months


----------



## Wavy (Jun 11, 2021)

What shall I make?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2021)

Soldering Iron Kit!

Handsaw and a huge 20 inch one!

Huion Inspiroy Tablet!

Wii2HDMI!

Screwdriver kit!

Sunday/Monday will try to get a CRT TV!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 11, 2021)

A buddy of mine was cleaning out his grandparent's house, and stumbled across an old late 90s era desktop in it, told him I'd pay him $50 for it if it turned on and he claims it did. So I'll probably be picking that up sometime next week if it actually works works. 

Seems to have an old 266mhz AMD K6 in it, he says he "thinks" it has 16mb of RAM, 3.2GB HDD that I bet is dead, and a couple expansion cards he can't identify and the pics he sent me are useless so that'll be fun. Some kind of soundcard, video output, and networking thing though. 

Be a nice Win95 PC to play with if it all works, been a bit since I've gotten my hands on a nice vintage PC so figured eh why not if it works


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 12, 2021)

Got my 2nd pfizer shot, bought on a psn sale God Of War(the newest one) and Farcry Primal Apex Edition because both were $10 each. Also ordered a 3rd party switch pro controller, that works with amiibo. Bought it to use with my tv with retroarch cause apparently works wireless with android, if not I'll give it to my nephews and take their wired controller to use.

Picture is of the controller


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2021)

sony wh1000xm4


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jun 12, 2021)

Our new roommate has a techie friend who was throwing out an old Dell Inspiron from 2011 and an LG Flatron TV monitor for it. I asked if he could salvage both for me, and he did. I'm not going to do much with the Inspiron--maybe keep the SATA drive, it's a WD Caviar Blue in pretty good condition--but the LG Flatron's perfect for my desktop in my bedroom, so I have it hooked up as my new computer monitor.

I love getting shit second-hand if it's in good condition, I absolutely do.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jun 13, 2021)

I got an Xbox One controller Airpods case... cause I wanna rep Xbox even when using an Apple product.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 13, 2021)

Got this thing yesterday




Just a cheapo coffee maker ($30 USD at Wallyworld). Our old cheapo B&D started leaking the other day. But the old one made coffee just the way we like it -- strong and rich. This new thing has a "strong" and "regular" option. So, for the first batch today I set it to strong. Tastes weak and very mediocre. We buy the good shit (Gevalia Majestic Roast -- best coffee known to poor men). So, a cheapo coffee maker does the job. Only this piece of shit doesn't. And it's so high maintenance to get started (loading coffee and water, etc.). Honestly, I think the main reason it sucks is because, whereas the old maker had a wide dripper, this new one just has a small nozzle that goes over the middle of the filter. I think it's missing a lot of the coffee.

Anyway, I just ordered a B&D exactly like the one we have off Amazon (they didn't have it yesterday at Shitemart). 

And sorry for venting. My coffee in the morning is what keeps me functional. When I don't get it or get the good stuff, I'm a bag of poop.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## danwellby (Jun 13, 2021)

A Dreamcast vibration pack, a set of 20 cheap CR2032s and a copy of postal fudge pack


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2021)

My wife and I both now have iPhone 12 Maxes ^-^ We were able to get them pretty cheap by trading in our old phones.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 13, 2021)

bought all these games this week paid almost $300 I'm kinda pissed because I bought PS Strikers for $50 and it went on sale at GameStop for $40 literally the next day besides paper mario and stikers I paid $20 for the rest of my games and I snagged links awakening and takes of vespria for $50 on offerup.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 13, 2021)

My switch controller came in today and it works on my tv. It shows up as "Pro Controller"on the TV itself and on retroarch(running on the tv) it shows up as "8BitDo SN30 Pro+ (Switch mode)". So im happy it works.

Also bought some drinks for me at the LCBO. I'm not much of a drinker, hell I think the last time I got anything close to drunk was about 5 or 6 years ago at my cousins wedding.

[


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 13, 2021)

Have a new TV being delivered tomorrow (Sony 65" X900H), so my little man cave area will inherit the 55" X810C from the living room.

And, picked up a bottle of Lagavulin for my birthday. It costs a lot more, but I'll actually be surprised if I like it more than the Laphroaig 10 that I usually buy for my birthday and at Christmas.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jun 14, 2021)

My mother, bless her heart, had been dating for a month or so after we resolved everything with my father's passing. Last night, her steady boyfriend dropped that he had found an old Sony Walkman in the barn on his land that he's been working on renovating for himself.

Drops it in my lap, basically, and it's a Sony MiniDisc Walkman, model MZ-E40, in pretty damn good condition. Motherboard's fine, no fried circuits, just a bit of corrosion on the bottom battery terminals bridging the batteries; I had to cannibalize my emergency AA phone charger for the terminal, but it was a sacrifice I was fine to make ('cause those things are like five fucking bucks on AliExpress, no big deal).

Works perfectly, though the audio *on* the MiniDisc leaves me questioning the previous owner's tastes. Who mixes Christian contemporary with Collective Soul or Roxette? I think I need to find a MiniDisc recorder on the cheap if I can, this shit's getting replaced with some Eurobeat, it's so 90s to use.

Have some photos: DENSETSU NO YAMADA TAE for scale.


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 14, 2021)

Got my first shot of moderna


----------



## ars25 (Jun 14, 2021)

Ordered The GBA Drop in IPS screen, a TP 4056 USB-C Lithium Battery Charger Module and a LP103450 1900mAh 3.7V Lithium Polymer Battery to usb c mod the GBA
also ordered  Kapton tape 30 awg solid core wire and solder wick


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 15, 2021)

Lv44ES_Burner said:


> My mother, bless her heart, had been dating for a month or so after we resolved everything with my father's passing. Last night, her steady boyfriend dropped that he had found an old Sony Walkman in the barn on his land that he's been working on renovating for himself.
> 
> Drops it in my lap, basically, and it's a Sony MiniDisc Walkman, model MZ-E40, in pretty damn good condition. Motherboard's fine, no fried circuits, just a bit of corrosion on the bottom battery terminals bridging the batteries; I had to cannibalize my emergency AA phone charger for the terminal, but it was a sacrifice I was fine to make ('cause those things are like five fucking bucks on AliExpress, no big deal).
> 
> ...



You should check out Techmoan on youtube. He has a lot of interesting  videos on MiniDisc and other media. 

In one video he ordered, I think, 80 or so MiniDisc players from Japan.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 15, 2021)

I guess a "new" grill that I found left on the curb, since my grill was approaching 20 years old and just about roached (one which was also found on the curb)
just needed a bit of work, pounded out the dent best I could on the right shelf panel, fixed the electronic igniter, cleaned out all the grease (looks like it was never cleaned), and gave it a good burn in at 670F for 20mins to burn off whatever was left
burners, flame tamers/flavorizer bars, grates are in good to ok condition, no rust on the grates, tubes and bars have little rust on them, tub is in good condition, one of the flame transfer bars was broken, not really a big deal tbh
I thought the old grill was pretty big but this one was massive in comparison


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jun 15, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> You should check out Techmoan on youtube. He has a lot of interesting  videos on MiniDisc and other media.
> 
> In one video he ordered, I think, 80 or so MiniDisc players from Japan.



You say that, and I'm already subscribed to him. And that was the very reason I showed interest in the Walkman.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 15, 2021)

Was lucky enough to grab one of these in the clearance sale.
No more falling asleep during loading screens.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 15, 2021)

Lv44ES_Burner said:


> You say that, and I'm already subscribed to him. And that was the very reason I showed interest in the Walkman.


He has alot of interest videos and when you mentioned the MiniDisc, he was the one I automatically thought of.


----------



## wiitendo84 (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm just going to be honest here. I bought some bootleg Lego sets. 40 for both Poe Dameron orange and black x wing and the smaller mini figure size Ecto 1 with mini figs...Building the Ecto 1 right now and most definitely can tell it's not Lego but I will say the quality is decent. The pieces are fitting together pretty good and I've had to swap out with some of my Lego and they're fitting together snug. I'll post a pic of the smaller Ecto 1 with the official Lego big Ecto 1 to give off the difference in quality.


----------



## Chary (Jun 17, 2021)

There was a Wii Mini for $10


----------



## wiitendo84 (Jun 17, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 267286
> 
> There was a Wii Mini for $10


Kind of wanted one but at the time you could t hack it. Now I'm really thinking about getting another Wii because mine has crapped out on me.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 18, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> A buddy of mine was cleaning out his grandparent's house, and stumbled across an old late 90s era desktop in it, told him I'd pay him $50 for it if it turned on and he claims it did. So I'll probably be picking that up sometime next week if it actually works works.
> 
> Seems to have an old 266mhz AMD K6 in it, he says he "thinks" it has 16mb of RAM, 3.2GB HDD that I bet is dead, and a couple expansion cards he can't identify and the pics he sent me are useless so that'll be fun. Some kind of soundcard, video output, and networking thing though.
> 
> Be a nice Win95 PC to play with if it all works, been a bit since I've gotten my hands on a nice vintage PC so figured eh why not if it works


Finally picked this up today, turns out it had 32MB of RAM in it so that's nice. Soundcard is garbage though, just a potato Trident 2D accelerator so no fancy Voodoo or anything lol, and a modem, most of which I won't use. 

So, gonna shove 256MB of RAM in there, ordered an ATI Radeon 7500 for $25 (cuz fuck Voodoo2's are _expensive_), and a USB card cuz this thing has no PS/2 ports, uses a DIN connector for keyboard input...but manages to have 2 USB 1.1 headers on the motherboard  Still need to test the floppy drive and HDD (although the HDD was detected, surprisingly), but that will have to wait for now.


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 18, 2021)

A card that earns the recipient credit to use for a subscription service or direct in-game currency for a game about creating games to post online for others to purview and then head back to Adopt Me or somethin idk how else do they have a million players


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## danwellby (Jun 18, 2021)

Nine inch nail's add violence and bad witch (alongside SOAD's Mezmerize, Hypnotize that I forgot to photo last time)
and a 3g vita with a 16gb card and case and stuff (Just need to attempt to source a psvsd)
Factory fw on it is 1.61


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 19, 2021)

My GBC and DMG ips kits came today. Just installed the rips v4 kit in one of my DMG gameboys.  It's definitely worth the money for one.


The green dmg is a stock gameboy. No mods, other than a internal prosound mod. The dmg in the middle is my back-lit, biverted, internal prosound and sound reactive button LEDS. The blue one is the gameboy with the ips kit in it.

I still have to install my gbc kit but because it's almost 2am and I need to solder I'll do it sometime tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 19, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


I use the same controller. Way better than Joy cons, eh?


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jun 19, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Finally picked this up today, turns out it had 32MB of RAM in it so that's nice. Soundcard is garbage though, just a potato Trident 2D accelerator so no fancy Voodoo or anything lol, and a modem, most of which I won't use.
> 
> So, gonna shove 256MB of RAM in there, ordered an ATI Radeon 7500 for $25 (cuz fuck Voodoo2's are _expensive_), and a USB card cuz this thing has no PS/2 ports, uses a DIN connector for keyboard input...but manages to have 2 USB 1.1 headers on the motherboard  Still need to test the floppy drive and HDD (although the HDD was detected, surprisingly), but that will have to wait for now.


*That is so nice!* Has the motherboard an AGP connector? You might be able to add USB 2.0 with some cheap PCI card... but USB support in Win95 is buggy (works better with Win98SE + some universal mass storage driver for easy data exchange via flash drives).

I have some computers from that time and really have to power on some of them. Pentium 1 era mainboards only had PCI connectors if I remember that correctly. My K6-2 (450MHz) based computer (which I stupidly gave away about 2003) had AGP graphics.

The HDDs from that time seem surprisingly sturdy. Many of them still work -- which sadly can't be said for MFM hard drives like the ST-225 in the IBM-PC-XT and IBM-PC-AT. The floppy drive should still work.

*Have fun with your new old computer!*


----------



## Jayro (Jun 19, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


I want one of these so badly, but they stupid-asses didn't include motion controls, and that just kills me as a Splatoon and Zelda player. It's literally the only reason I haven't invested in one. Hopefully Hori gets their shit together someday. 



The last thing I bought was this new Wi-Fi 6 wireless router. And this may come as a shock to any of you who know me, but... It's running stock firmware, and it's actually good. Blew away my expectations, honestly. I love my DD-WRT custom firmware, but it overly complicates some really basic things, like a USB share. This router is a solid 10/10 performer. I bought it a few months ago, and have yet to need a reboot.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 19, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> *That is so nice!* Has the motherboard an AGP connector? You might be able to add USB 2.0 with some cheap PCI card... but USB support in Win95 is buggy (works better with Win98SE + some universal mass storage driver for easy data exchange via flash drives).
> 
> I have some computers from that time and really have to power on some of them. Pentium 1 era mainboards only had PCI connectors if I remember that correctly. My K6-2 (450MHz) based computer (which I stupidly gave away about 2003) had AGP graphics.
> 
> ...


It actually has _2_ USB 1.1 headers on it (wow so futuristic!!), so don't even need to waste a PCI slot for USB expansion  But I just want USB for keyboard/mouse and nothing else, so I'm not too bothered about going 98 or anything. That and I already have a 98 rig anyways, with a K6-2 coincidentally enough  I plan on using just FTP to transfer stuff to and from it, so no need for mass storage or anything like that anyways. 

No AGP slot though, which is kind of a bummer since AGP cards are so much cheaper than PCI, but eh. The ATI 7500 is waaaay over kill for what I want and is gonna be hella bottlenecked by the K6, but honestly it was one of the cheapest "good" options I can find so I just went with it 

As for the HDD, it probably still works but I'll likely change it out anyways for one of my CF adapters just for the longevity of it.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 20, 2021)

Father's Day gift..


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 22, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Great brand for mass storage imo


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 22, 2021)

Bought on Target for 20 bucks and on sale. Sadly had to cut my playing times on PS4 due to overheating this summer and planning to take it apart instead of using the usual compressed can  Just gonna buy some torx screwdriver for it...


Spoiler


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 22, 2021)

Mawaru Made In Wario. It's the Japanese version of WarioWare twisted - and costs a small fraction of the price of the American cartridge.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 22, 2021)

I didn't get a chance to buy much for myself because my daughter got hold of the Switch and bought herself a bunch of stuff (for the love of god put on 2FA) so now she's playing Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 Complete Edition building a park full of ostriches and water slides. I didn't have much money left, so I bought myself the Sephiroth DLC for Smash to more efficiently teach her a lesson. Let's see how far the cheeky madam and her hat wearing Jigglypuff get now.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 22, 2021)

Forgot that I bought this on Best Buy last week, after store said they don't have it even though the site says 1 left. Rather than going online, I was already in store and paid it there and estimated arrival on 22nd or 23rd. That and mom replaced our old (and still working) 24 inch TV yesterday with a 38 inch HiSense Roku TV. Didn't setup any Roku since I don't wanna.


Spoiler


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 24, 2021)

Preordered the Zelda Game & Watch


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 26, 2021)

Looking forward to playing Yuffie's mission.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 27, 2021)

For small  crevices in electronics


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 27, 2021)

NESRGB kit for my AV Famicom. Just ordered, now I wait for shipping from Australia.

https://etim.net.au/shop/shop.php?crn=203&rn=522&action=show_detail









Edit: Turns out I didn't have to wait for shipping from Australia. When I ordered the kit on Tim's website, I was only given two options for shipping, Aus Post and UPS. But after ordering I got a paypal notification that my order was shipping from Ohio. Tim has a distributor arrangement with a guy named Todd there. Only good news for people in US, apparently. So anyway my NESRGB should be here by Saturday, and after emailing Tim I received a $9.82 refund on the shipping. I think that might not have happened had I not bothered to send the email, but he made good on it once brought to his attention so there you go.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2021)

I recently bought a broken Gameboy Color (It does not turn on at all), I wanted to see if I can repair it.
At the moment I just have to wait until the right screwdrivers finally arrive.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 27, 2021)

MiniBytes said:


> I recently bought a broken Gameboy Color (It does not turn on at all), I wanted to see if I can repair it.
> At the moment I just have to wait until the right screwdrivers finally arrive.
> View attachment 268310 View attachment 268311


Dirty power switch typical problem with gbcs


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 27, 2021)

MiniBytes said:


> I recently bought a broken Gameboy Color (It does not turn on at all), I wanted to see if I can repair it.
> At the moment I just have to wait until the right screwdrivers finally arrive.
> View attachment 268310 View attachment 268311




Before you do anything drastic, open up the back and blast _into_ the on/off switch with CRC Electronics Cleaner*, flip the switch a few times while it's still wet (the stuff evaporates really fast), then blast it again. Make sure the battery contacts are corrosion free, and make sure the batteries are brand new. If it won't turn on after those easy things, then yeah you have a project on your hands.

* you can get it at Walmart in the same section as the spray oils, WD40, stuff to make seized nuts loosen up, etc. If you're really in Germany, well .. find a spray electronics cleaner, only in German lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> Before you do anything drastic, open up the back and blast _into_ the on/off switch with CRC Electronics Cleaner*, flip the switch a few times while it's still wet (the stuff evaporates really fast), then blast it again. Make sure the battery contacts are corrosion free, and make sure the batteries are brand new. If it won't turn on after those easy things, then yeah you have a project on your hands.
> 
> * you can get it at Walmart in the same section as the spray oils, WD40, stuff to make seized nuts loosen up, etc. If you're really in Germany, well .. find a spray electronics cleaner, only in German lol.



Thank you so much! This is what I will do first then


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 28, 2021)

MiniBytes said:


> Thank you so much! This is what I will do first then




Good. I should have said in the post above though ... before your blow that electronics cleaner into the power switch and flip the switch on/off a few times, remove the batteries!! Common sense, but I should have said so.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 28, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> A buddy of mine was cleaning out his grandparent's house, and stumbled across an old late 90s era desktop in it, told him I'd pay him $50 for it if it turned on and he claims it did. So I'll probably be picking that up sometime next week if it actually works works.
> 
> Seems to have an old 266mhz AMD K6 in it, he says he "thinks" it has 16mb of RAM, 3.2GB HDD that I bet is dead, and a couple expansion cards he can't identify and the pics he sent me are useless so that'll be fun. Some kind of soundcard, video output, and networking thing though.
> 
> Be a nice Win95 PC to play with if it all works, been a bit since I've gotten my hands on a nice vintage PC so figured eh why not if it works


Same guy also offered me a little probably garbage CRT TV, some cheapo Toshiba thing that I told I'm I'd just take. I have a nice big 27" LG one in my basement that's really great for retro stuff...but I have 0 place to put it upstairs (and it weighs like 100lbs ), so I figure a nice small one I can place on my desk will be better than nothing at all for all my retro stuff


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 29, 2021)

Ordered a 4 pack of smart plugs because 2 of mine randomly stopped working after upgrading my internet. The one I use with my lamp stopped going into pair mode and the other one that ls connected to my aquarium light randomly turns off after 10-30 seconds.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 29, 2021)

Was given a Master System that doesn't read cartridges, probably needs to have the pins reflowed since it seems to be a common failure point on Master System consoles


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## lwiz (Jun 29, 2021)

The day when (mostly) PC gamer got swag too...


----------



## emigre (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm totally not a weeboo.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (Jun 30, 2021)

Shaken or stirred?


----------



## Chary (Jun 30, 2021)

I built a little ITX PC! 

I've had the CPU and GPU lying around since 2020, but I had no idea what to do with them. Finally, I got a case and mobo and it turned out perfect! ...Even though the CPU fell and had all its pins bent...whoops. It worked in the end! 

I didn't realize that the case was the perfect blue...and then I had the mousepad...and with a few keycap changes...it turned into

the perfect GBAtemp setup!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 1, 2021)

Order a 2GB ddr2 ram stick for a old MacBook from 2007 I bought a while back. So it'll have 3gb total when it comes. It currently have the newest Mac osx it can officially support and windows xp installed on it. But I'm planning on using it mainly as a xp machine to play older pc games. Definitely want to open it up and clean it out 1st.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 1, 2021)

I bought this laptop it comes on on the 7th or the 9th. I'm financing it through dell but I think it was a good buy I was going to do a desktop but ehh looking at the graphic cards and etc..etc. this seemed cheaper and part availability is pretty scarce. I did buy a good laptop so I will not be buying a Series-X anymore. I will keep my current gaming laptop for normal use and regular games but heavy hitter games I will use my newer laptop. The G15

https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/gam...aptop/spd/g-series-15-5510-laptop/gn5510erghs

I also bought a jailbroken PS4 last week it came today but I bought a 500gb external HD for it.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 5, 2021)

Nike revolution 4 off ebay. The 5's suck anus. Just started back to work a couple of weeks ago, and the 5's bore into my ankle so bad! I've had a grey pair of 4's, and they have been amazing for me. But...they have holes in 'em, so I don't want to wear them to work, even though no one has said anything to me yet. Didn't want white, but it was all I could find on ebay in "new" condition and in my size. But fark it, I'll take comfort over visual appeal if I have to.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 5, 2021)

I figured it was worth grabbing the first ever limited run release for ps5, plus it's a pretty cool game anyway.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 5, 2021)

Does my Starbucks COFFEE count on this thread?


----------



## linuxares (Jul 5, 2021)

A PS5


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 5, 2021)

I'm hoping this'll work in connecting my PSP 3001 to my TV. and using my HDMI Cable. Think this'll work guys?


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 5, 2021)

linuxares said:


> A PS5



Congrats still trying to get one... damn scalpers make it impossible also it seems my PS4 disk drive is starting to get faulty since it's keep occasionally ejecting my game disk

I made a pickup today at target.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## hyprskllz (Jul 6, 2021)

i bought a Perfect Grade


----------



## pustal (Jul 6, 2021)

Just arrived a mint-condition DSI I bought for €25, with 2 year warranty. I already had a DSI XL I bought a few years back but the screen was slightly scratched. Also the original DSI has the most beautiful screen for DS games of all the models, including the 3DS's.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2021)

I got this yesterday to upgrade my gaming setup.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## pietempgba (Jul 8, 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Tool-free-Enclosure-Optimized-EC-UASP/dp/B07NF6JQQ4/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=sabrent+portable+case&qid=1625714822&sr=8-6&th=1

https://www.amazon.com/Colorfull-Li...U+12+pack+wrist+lanyard&qid=1625714914&sr=8-2

https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Exte...eywords=hard+drive+dock&qid=1625714947&sr=8-5


----------



## pietempgba (Jul 8, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


I was thinking of getting that yesterday but I thought it wouldn't be very good.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 8, 2021)

pietempgba said:


> I was thinking of getting that yesterday but I thought it wouldn't be very good.


I love it u should get it


----------



## pietempgba (Jul 8, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> I love it u should get it


I'll try it next time I see it


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 8, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 8, 2021)

Bought these


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 8, 2021)

Yay, this part arrived yesterday






soon I can play my psp games on the tv. just awating the other part which is due Saturday.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 8, 2021)

I recently got Alex Kidd in Miracle World DX and Wonder Boy: Asha in Monster World for Switch and the crown jewel, this Tamagotchi Pix.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 9, 2021)

I bought a Nintendo switch online family subscription and added my nephews to my account.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## LostRabbit (Jul 9, 2021)

Along with a second one of these:





Now i can hear EVERYTHING... What did you just say?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 10, 2021)

5x


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 10, 2021)

I finally bit the bullet and acquired a Pokeball Plus for my daughter. She's a massive Eevee fan so the ability to take hers with her like a real trainer, just by exchanging a cable I don't need and a game I don't play? Bargain. I will give one critical piece of advice though. When buying one of these, be sure to wear a jacket. I'd run out of pocket space so I just clipped it to my belt til I got home. Small children can't tell it's not a real Pokeball. I got challenged to a battle in the middle of Tesco.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 11, 2021)

first dose of COVID vaccine


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 12, 2021)

A Wonderswan Color, with Dokodemo Hamster and Dokodemo Hamster 3: O-Dekake Safuran. All works perfectly.
A Neo Geo Pocket Color. Seems to work perfectly but I don't have any games yet.
A GameGear. Rough shape, missing both battery doors, console turns on for a second and then turns off. Assuming it needs its power board recapped. Not sure what my plans are for this yet.
A DMG Gameboy. Screen is in ROUGH shape. Missing battery door and lens. Otherwise works fine. Not sure what my plans are for this yet.
A PSone Slim. Untested, but has seen better days. Needs a GOOD cleaning at the very least. Not sure what my plans are for this yet.
A Sega Genesis Model 2. Believe it works but not positive. Haven't tested it myself. No particular plans for this aside from having it. I already have a Model 1 that I'm doing some small stuff to, not sure what mods are available for this.
An Intellivision with a bunch of games. No idea what my plans are for this at ALL. Came with Sea Battle, Las Vegas Poker & Blackjack, BurgerTime, B-17 Bomber, Mouse Trap, Boxing, <something>, Demon Attack, Bowling, Armor Battle, Pitfall, Frogger, Atlantis, and Advanced Dungeons & Dragons.
Already ordered an IPS display kit for the Wonderswan and NGPC and a new power board for the DMG Gameboy, in lieu of knowing what else I want to do to it.

Edit - this all set me back $320. The IPS kits and DMG power board set me back another $147.



Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 13, 2021)

Oops and I also bought an Atari 2600 with games today. $60.



Spoiler


----------



## weatMod (Jul 13, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Great brand for mass storage imo


great brand if you like having your data wiped I guess
 also is this even   one of those targeted models? WD marketing is retarded
 this article say my book
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...ces-are-being-remotely-wiped-clean-worldwide/
but I thought it was only  my cloud that  was a NAS so how could they be wiping my book drives if they are not even connected to ethernet?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 267743
> 
> Mawaru Made In Wario. It's the Japanese version of WarioWare twisted - and costs a small fraction of the price of the American cartridge.


that's a cart ? it looks like a tub of playdoh


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 13, 2021)

waiting on my switch tablet USPS can be such a pain sometimes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shadow#1 said:


>


don't hold it close to your nether regions then


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 13, 2021)

weatMod said:


> that's a cart ? it looks like a tub of playdoh


The bottom part is the shape of a normal cart, but honestly I didn't check whether there was any playdoh in the top half.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 13, 2021)

New remote for the $10 TV I got


----------



## Volga163 (Jul 13, 2021)

Not very recently, but still...
Got a semiBC PS3, 60GB thingie. It was okay, but then a BD drive stopped working, a mosfet has blown. Took the baby to the engineer, which could find a replacement BD drive logic board (it was a tricky part), it started working again, just needed to remarry the drive.
Then, the guy called me:
- Sorry, mister, it has just YLOD'ed when I tested the game. If it's one of the processors or memory, I won't be able to help.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 13, 2021)

Got me a Galaxy A12


----------



## wiitendo84 (Jul 14, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> New remote for the $10 TV I got


Vizio tv. If I had known, I would have just shipped you one of the 4 that I have.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 14, 2021)

Who getting back into Cap Guns here? Off to a pretty good start. Thinking about getting a Cap AK47 next.


----------



## Stwert (Jul 14, 2021)

The Audio Technica AT-LP120XUSB is new, figured it was time to treat myself…. Y’know, because I haven’t bought anything in like 5 minutes  Also spent a few hundred quid on some more albums, the wife doesn’t know that bit, lol.

The Arcam Solo is an oldie, but a bloody goodie. Couldn’t resist it at the price, the seller thought it was broken…. But if you know how to do a factory restore from the hidden engineering menu, well that just sorted everything 

I’ve been a huge Arcam fan for decades. But since I met the wife, my HiFi suffered badly, she hates loud anything and banned big speakers and a pile of av gear from the lounge. So being a numptie, I sold up. But I’ve decided to start off again.

They’re set up in the lounge just now, hardly ideal, but it’s where I’m spending most of my time just now. With the wife still working from home, I’m apparently too loud to be in my office…. Ffs!

So, they’ll live down here, with me working on my laptop until she goes back to work and I can set them up properly in my office.

Also bought another Harmony Companion, as a spare for the one I have, not that Logitech have decided to phase out the best remotes you can buy 

Eyeing up some new Monitor Audio speakers as well, I’m going to be separated from parts of my body I’m really rather fond of when/if the wife finds out how much I’ve actually spent this month 

Right, enough waffling, bloody morphine


----------



## weatMod (Jul 15, 2021)

I got the N200  5G but only cause it was free
I am using a pixel 3a XL right now
 I have not unboxed this thing yet but I did start to  set up my dads
Not sure if I should keep it or sell it for something else
 the pixel  is already almost out of space and I just got it  in  January
this is  64 GB too but at least it has a micro SD option
GA does not work for shit on the 3A XL and hasn't since I got it,  I really don't expect this to change  on the nord tho
I hope it does but I doubt it,  not even sure if  you can use it hands free on this phone

the 3A XL works ok when you are not driving or working outdoors using wireless buds and need a working hands free assistant
 and it sucks  at taking night shots and  64  GB with no expanded  storage is ridiculous in a 2019 phone
also smart lock doesn't work but it hasn't worked on any Google phone  ever so no surprise there.

I have  been hearing the camera setup on the N200 is trash , but I did find a Google  camera .apk that will work on this phone that is supposed to help a lot
but I do not have high hopes at all even with Googles post processing added
(Which I think is worth fuckall for night shots BTW as is  their  absolutely worthless "night sight" option)

I don't know should I even bother giving this thing a shot?
I am just hoping for a phone with a working voice assistant that will work when screen is locked
and/or that will stay unlocked with smart lock.

looks good on paper but who knows, slightly better processor, better camera (on paper)
LCD over OLED (which should be brighter but I couldn't find NITS values for both phones,or either phone)
better refresh rate, larger battery with longer battery life ( I am very much doubting this because I played with my dads  and it drained down like 40% in the very  short time  I  was playing with it ,  so seems like  battery life  will be absolute shit despite reviews saying it has almost 3 day battery and  5000Mah)

I have never used oxygen OS and figured might as well try it for free before  deciding on either a new pixel flagship or one plus flagship


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 15, 2021)

Guess who is getting a second lease on life.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 15, 2021)

3rd


----------



## divinehydra (Jul 15, 2021)

Recently bought little misfortune for the switch! much more depressing than franbow but i still enjoyed it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 15, 2021)

Got sent an email with new firmware for my tv cause it failed its auto update and I guess softbricked itself. I'm definitely turning off wifi on it, cause I don't want this to happen again and because I dont need any of the "smart" features it's has. In just installing some apps I used on it like a better file browser and retroarch. Other than that I used my ps4 for Netflix or any other streaming service I need.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 15, 2021)

A Local seller is selling these wonderful items but they are very expensive. Which item should I buy?

I want fire red and emerald. Each one cost $699 usd.

I can buy at least two items but I might regret it later hehe.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> A Local seller is selling these wonderful items but they are very expensive. Which item should I buy?
> 
> I want fire red and emerald. Each one cost $699 usd.
> 
> I can buy at least two items but I might regret it later hehe.


Any certification that they're genuine?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 15, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Any certification that they're genuine?


of course they are real.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 15, 2021)

I would say Emerald, since it is my birthstone and color. Taurus Rules.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 15, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> I would say Emerald, since it is my birthstone and color. Taurus Rules.


700 usd for used copy of emerald? all of them are used and maybe their batteries are dead and remade on 3ds. I could buy it from ebay with replaced battery and maybe cheaper than him .... but they all here locally lol ... I dont know what to do.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 15, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> 700 usd for used copy of emerald? all of them are used and maybe their batteries are dead and remade on 3ds. I could buy it from ebay with replaced battery and maybe cheaper than him .... but they all here locally lol ... I dont know what to do.




It still ends up to you. Time vs Money. Choose


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 15, 2021)

Shin Megami Tensei 3 Nocturne HD Remaster and Xenoblade Chronicles Definitive Edition for my Switch. SMT cost me £20, XB was £25, unboxed on eBay. The only problem is my games case can only hold 12 cards, plus one in the chamber. I now have too many. Need to buy a bigger case.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 16, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> ...Each one cost $699 usd. ...








I think my kids still have all their GBA Pokemon games in their room. Holy...sheet!


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 16, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> I think my kids still have all their GBA Pokemon games in their room. Holy...sheet!


Take games

Buy flashcarts

Put cheap stickers on them

Give to kids

Profit


...Also is $699 a justifiable price for those? I've seen them around for $300 at most. Unless they're unopened-


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 16, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> I think my kids still have all their GBA Pokemon games in their room. Holy...sheet!


How old are you? Hehe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mama Looigi said:


> Take games
> 
> Buy flashcarts
> 
> ...


Where did you find them for 300 I would like to know.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 16, 2021)

Got me Last of Us 2 yesterday, will play on ps5 for the fps boost. Impressed by the first two chapters already!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 16, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> How old are you? Hehe



Well, my youngest finishes college here in a few months, so...

I remember buying their GBAs and those games when they were still quite little, probably around release time, at retail. Just so surprised the demand is so great. Crazy.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 16, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> Well, my youngest finishes college here in a few months, so...
> 
> I remember buying their GBAs and those games when they were still quite little, probably around release time, at retail. Just so surprised the demand is so great. Crazy.


Would you buy toys/games from your generation when you were very young for $699 dollars? Hehe

I think my generation is unfortunately stupid hehe we buy alot of unnecessary things like that.


----------



## vlvt (Jul 16, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Would you buy toys/games from your generation when you were very young for $699 dollars? Hehe
> 
> I think my generation is unfortunately stupid hehe we buy alot of unnecessary things like that.



nostalgia is a powerful drug


----------



## Stwert (Jul 16, 2021)

Well, I managed to last almost a whole day before thinking about buying new speakers, changed to, oops, my finger slipped and I accidentally bought them 

If the wife asks me how much money I’ve actually spent this month, I think we’ll be getting a divorce…. Totally worth it  

Crappy position for them, but I’ve no choice until the wife stops working from home and I can get back into my office. They’ll need a couple of weeks running in before they sound at their best anyway.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 17, 2021)

Bought Mafia Definitive edition on ps4 cause it was cheap and Amazon is trying to mess with my Skyward Sword preorder. I got it a little cheaper than retail and they are delaying the game getting shipped until Tuesday, but if I buy it a full price I get it tomorrow.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 18, 2021)

I just bought it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## godreborn (Jul 18, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>



I have a charging grip (not the pouch though), but it kinda pisses me off that Nintendo didn't supply one with the switch.  it's just a cheap, normal grip, with no charging port.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I have a charging grip (not the pouch though), but it kinda pisses me off that Nintendo didn't supply one with the switch.  it's just a cheap, normal grip, with no charging port.


Well yea


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 18, 2021)

Got given a 3D Printer.. I've never messed with one before so it's pretty cool to learn.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 18, 2021)

Preordered a pop figure. I never really cared about them but this one looked really cool. It's winged venom. 

 

The only reason I preordered it, is because venom is my favorite character.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2021)

Nerf-"compatible" ball blaster. 






For blastin' balls.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 19, 2021)

Took my first foray into 3D printing and chose to make a SD mount for my GC Loader.. think it came out pretty good!


----------



## RyRyIV (Jul 20, 2021)

Won an Apple Watch SE from a local company doing a giveaway, so that’s neat


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 20, 2021)

Set #2


----------



## DrQuack102 (Jul 20, 2021)

I bought an rcm jig for my switch


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 20, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>





COFFEE !   Coffee, coffeE, coffee !   COFFEE !


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 21, 2021)

Ordered some mono 2.5W class D PAM8302 audio amps. It's the same one that adafruit sells but with out their branding on it. Going to use them for some gameboy audio amp mods.

I do have some 3W amps but they are too big to use in my gbc. Might be able to use them in some dmg.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 21, 2021)

my second (or third if you include my lite) switch tablet came in yesterday (took a whole god damn week and a half to get here stupid USPS) and it isn't banned which is good


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 21, 2021)

*Finally*, but *finally *it arrives. Now I gotta cross my fingers n hope the 2 purchases work into me being able to play my PSP games on the tv screen. This Ancient One needs a big screen to see the bad guys better. LOL


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 21, 2021)

A Wii U (Black, 32GB) with no functional HDMI output

As well as a ClouDream GameCube controller adapter

And a Huion Inspiroy Q11K graphics drawing tablet


----------



## thefrontbottoms (Jul 21, 2021)

ComeTurismO said:


> What did you buy recently? It could be anything. Share it in this thread!



Purchased an HDMI to AV converter and some blank VHS tapes so I can record videos off of my computer

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AncientBoi said:


> *Finally*, but *finally *it arrives. Now I gotta cross my fingers n hope the 2 purchases work into me being able to play my PSP games on the tv screen. This Ancient One needs a big screen to see the bad guys better. LOL
> 
> View attachment 270609



That's wicked! I got one of these years ago, works like a charm


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 21, 2021)

thefrontbottoms said:


> Purchased an HDMI to AV converter and some blank VHS tapes so I can record videos off of my computer



why did you quote a post from 8 years ago lol


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 21, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> why did you quote a post from 8 years ago lol


That's the question you have? Not why they want to record their computer to VHS?


----------



## thefrontbottoms (Jul 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> That's the question you have? Not why they want to record their computer to VHS?



Yeah, apparently my response to him was off topic, so it got deleted. This guy bouts some condescending comment and gets to keep his remark. Enjoying my stay here, already


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 21, 2021)

Been buying games again



Don't think I am out more than about £50 for everything there, significant chunk of that being the PS4 titles. Some of the labels are a bit faded but hey it is about the games.
I did not even know there was such a thing as a PS1 link cable, this despite several games on the list being things I liked. Got it because weird and legacy cables is a thing I usually try to have.

Also an older copy of The Prince by Machiavelli because it is cool. Also tools but I doubt anybody cares about my test tube collection, tile adjustable hole saw, book on the history of chemistry and a 1840s dictionary/book of some general reference.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jul 22, 2021)

Came with this today


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2021)

Goodies arrived today from The Yetee...
Broken Wavebird hoodie:


 


(I needed more zip hoodies and this one is pretty sweet)

and a Wholesome Direct tshirt:


----------



## Stwert (Jul 23, 2021)

Well, it didn't take me long to convince the wife that a unit and speaker stands were absolute essentials (they are) for as long as I'm banished to working in the lounge....... I'm now trying to convince her that it should stay in the lounge, don't fancy my chances with that 
(The unit is off-centre because it cuts off the bottom left of the TV from where my wife sits. I'll compromise, for now )


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 24, 2021)

Bought some ntag215 cards. Mainly because I don't want to open my sealed amiibos but I still want to use them. Bought some cr1616 batteries to install in some gameboy games cause I bought more holders for them. Also bought some 3rd party label maker cartridges cause I can get 6 for the same price as the branded ones and I needed some.
Also bought one of those cheap Mini wireless keyboard to use with my tv.
Bought One Piece World Seeker on ps4 cause it was on sale.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 24, 2021)

Bought this back in January. They have them in their warehouse, but apparently they need to age for a week or two before they ship them out... Not sure what that's all about.


----------



## DKB (Jul 24, 2021)

...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 25, 2021)

Perorderd 2 more pop figures a Carnage pop and a Naruto Six Path Sage pop. 

Bought the Carnage pop because I'm a huge fan of the Venom/Carnage symbiotes and Bought the naruto 1 cause it looked cool


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 27, 2021)

Got some nfc chips for amiibos


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 27, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> Got some nfc chips for amiibos


100 for $18? I'm pretty sure I paid a bit more than that for 30
...not that I'll ever use all of them


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 27, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> Got some nfc chips for amiibos


I dont know why but I prefer the cards vs the stickers


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 27, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I dont know why but I prefer the cards vs the stickers


They arnt stickers, plastic/pvc coated chips, same as the cards, its the size of a quarter with half the thickness

I would have went with the cards too but these were less than half the price


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 28, 2021)

I just bought it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 28, 2021)

Ordered a usb-c dock for my phone, so I use Samsung dex. Going to be using when I go camping with my nephews so they can play some games on the tv.


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 29, 2021)

Ordered a DSi battery from iFixit after one of mine had a significant life drop and started to bulge


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 29, 2021)

I've been buying way too many random things this month (heck, I just turned 30, I deserve to blow money on junk).

 Bought like 6 games for the switch  (a few story of season games, a hentai game for the switch and a dungeon crawler).

My latest purchase was two days ago, a Red Dragon mouse (never bought anything from them before) and it arrived yesterday: 



Spoiler


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jul 29, 2021)

Super Mario Odyssey Cuz MY FIRST COPY GOT STOLEN (JUST LIKE SPLATOON 2, MK8D, MINECRAFT, SSBU)


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 29, 2021)

Animewaifu7 said:


> Super Mario Odyssey Cuz MY FIRST COPY GOT STOLEN (JUST LIKE SPLATOON 2, MK8D, MINECRAFT, SSBU)


Sorry your shiz got stolen, that sucks, but enjoy SMO


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jul 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Sorry your shiz got stolen, that sucks, but enjoy SMO


Thanks bro Love to play all the way back from cap kingdom cuz back then cloud saves wasn't a thing


----------



## Minox (Jul 30, 2021)

ASUS Strix RTX 3080:


Corsair 5000D Airflow:


Corsair HX850:



This is all paired with my fairly old CPU/motherboard combination so that is something that I'm looking to fix in a not too far future.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 30, 2021)

It's almost complete


----------



## godreborn (Jul 30, 2021)

it was a pita to get this amiibo without a damaged box as I collect them, but I did.


----------



## Chary (Jul 31, 2021)

Goodwill...



 

Was definitely worth it, to say the least. All of those games were $4 max, with the grand total (with my mom's senior discount) coming out to about $50 bucks! Not, freaking, bad!!


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 31, 2021)

Chary said:


> Goodwill...
> 
> View attachment 271738
> 
> ...


You people and your goodwills ;O;
I've never even been to one that had games 

Anyways that is an amazing deal


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 31, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> You people and your goodwills ;O;
> I've never even been to one that had games
> 
> Anyways that is an amazing deal


The closest to games my thrift shops have ever had, was a Guitar Hero Wii controller


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 31, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> You people and your goodwills ;O;
> I've never even been to one that had games
> 
> Anyways that is an amazing deal


The only one I've been to only had nhl for ps2, nothing else.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Now just waiting on the mount kit for GameCube


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 1, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> You people and your goodwills ;O;
> I've never even been to one that had games
> 
> Anyways that is an amazing deal


my Goodwill usually has Wii Fit, Madden, and Just Dance........ although I did get lucky once and got Halo 3 for $3


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 1, 2021)

I used to collect pokemon cards when I was a kid(still have all my cards) and I wanted to start collecting again,its been about 20 years since I've bought any and because yesterday was my birthday I decided to buy myself 5 booster packs and also bought a Evil Buu pop figure.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Aug 2, 2021)

got these on steam today


----------



## T-hug (Aug 2, 2021)

Bought this grip for £5 to remote play my Xbawks in comfort


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 3, 2021)

It's finally complete


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 3, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> It's finally complete


silent operation 20 years later!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Navonod (Aug 3, 2021)

Got some sweet upgrades for my Gameboy DMG. New _Luigi's Mansion_ shell from Retro Modding and a proper rechargeable battery "Clean Juice" from Handheld legend.
https://imgur.com/nDLycVp


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## zeroultima6 (Aug 3, 2021)

Got a new laptop... in pieces that is, WIP for now


----------



## godreborn (Aug 3, 2021)

I got a new hard pouch (it fits!) for my n3ds xl (majora's mask), since one of the straps for my original, which I loved, was stretched out.  it's the adventurer's pouch with a sword and shield stylus and wash cloth shaped like a map of Hyrule.  I think it's very cute, and it's on my super mario odyssey bed sheets!


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 4, 2021)

Preordered 2 more pop figures. Both are of godzilla.

Don't really care for pops but I am buying some of the more cooler looking ones, at least the ones I find cool looking.


----------



## angelicshadowdemon (Aug 4, 2021)

Semi-recent here but Barnfinders and Oddworld: Stranger's wrath HD on steam.
Barnfinders quickly soared to my top ten games list, I was just having so much fun playing it!
And the steam port of Stranger's Wrath HD is very janky and broken, but despite that I'm enjoying myself!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2021)

I bought a PS Vita (PCH-1004) with a SD2Vita adapter and a 128GB Sandisk Extreme Pro Micro SD card, I already modded the PS Vita and I bought an AceKard 2i with a 32GB Sandisk Ultra Micro SD card.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 5, 2021)

ope


----------



## Chary (Aug 7, 2021)

Why yes, that's another keyboard


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 7, 2021)

Chary said:


> Why yes, that's another keyboard


But is it a good keyboard?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 7, 2021)

Order 50 ntag215 cards.


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 7, 2021)

Meant to post way back in March. I got a new laptop. 3060, 4.6ghz processor, 6gb vram, fast shit. Best purchase, I couldn't find a decently priced gpu card, otherwise I would've built.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Aug 7, 2021)

Long story short: I went to the used shop to buy a CRT and something for mom because she was looking for a very old thing and I saw this laying around on a shelf. I asked the price and it was quite cheap. I don't have money issues but I promised myself to not buy any more consoles but fate is really trying so hard to throw me stuff for really cheap.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 7, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> Long story short: I went to the used shop to buy a CRT and something for mom because she was looking for a very old thing and I saw this laying around on a shelf. I asked the price and it was quite cheap. I don't have money issues but I promised myself to not buy any more consoles but fate is really trying so hard to throw me stuff for really cheap.


How much?


----------



## Yayo1990 (Aug 7, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> How much?


Around 60 bucks. Considering how much they go for there, It's quite an alright price.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 7, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> Around 60 bucks. Considering how much they go for there, It's quite an alright price.


Sweet


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 8, 2021)

Ended up winning a free prize from a contest
Most of the items were a bit junky or not really worth it you could choose from. So went with this, since it looked useful, come with a battery tester, tired of using a multi meter to test them.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 8, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> Ended up winning a free prize from a contest
> Most of the items were a bit junky or not really worth it you could choose from. So went with this, since it looked useful, come with a battery tester, tired of using a multi meter to test them.


...I think I actually need this, I'm so tired of hunting for batteries when I need them.
Somehow I buy packs of brand new batteries and mysteriously run out of them when I look away.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 8, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> Ended up winning a free prize from a contest
> Most of the items were a bit junky or not really worth it you could choose from. So went with this, since it looked useful, come with a battery tester, tired of using a multi meter to test them.


Using a multimeter is the better route tbh


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 8, 2021)

I just bought omega and alpha USA versions sealed.

but they are weavy maybe due to heat.

are they acceptable or sellable in the future?

Should I keep them? they are sealed but weavy.

I really dont want to become a collector it felt like I was hacked and forced to buy them.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Aug 8, 2021)

Super Mario Land


----------



## SaberLilly (Aug 8, 2021)

an AMD Turion X2 Ultra Dual-Core Mobile ZM-87 2.4ghz processor for an old tablet PC i bought a month or so ago.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 8, 2021)

_[Internal screaming intensifies]
_
I've wanted one of these for about 20 years now and I am SO DAMN EXCITED TO OWN ONE OMFG. This thing is -immaculate- and looks like it's been used twice and then put in a box and taken through 3 home moves. It doesn't have even a hint of hand cheese AND IT STILL HAS THE PEEL FILM ON THE SCREEN. It doesn't power on which I am fairly confident would be fixed by a recap. Which I might poke at tonight, if I have the right caps in stock. Otherwise I've got a kit on order for this. Ebay for $180, like $206 shipped. That's about as good a price as you're gonna find on these nowadays.

_EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
_




PS: cartridge was already mine


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Aug 8, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> _[Internal screaming intensifies]
> _
> I've wanted one of these for about 20 years now and I am SO DAMN EXCITED TO OWN ONE OMFG. This thing is -immaculate- and looks like it's been used twice and then put in a box and taken through 3 home moves. It doesn't have even a hint of hand cheese AND IT STILL HAS THE PEEL FILM ON THE SCREEN. It doesn't power on which I am fairly confident would be fixed by a recap. Which I might poke at tonight, if I have the right caps in stock. Otherwise I've got a kit on order for this. Ebay for $180, like $206 shipped. That's about as good a price as you're gonna find on these nowadays.
> 
> ...



That's how I felt about the game boy color lol


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 9, 2021)

Got a garmin forerunner 55. Also got a nice discount through my work. 

Check it out, if you like running. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dcrainmaker.com/2021/06/garmin-forerunner-55-depth-review.html/amp


----------



## hyprskllz (Aug 9, 2021)

nabbed a perfect grade unicorn kit


----------



## mrgone (Aug 9, 2021)

densha de go switch controller


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2021)

mrgone said:


> densha de go switch controller
> View attachment 272504


Did you import it?


----------



## mrgone (Aug 9, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> Did you import it?


amazon.co.jp sent it to germany via dhl express 
payed ~150€


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 10, 2021)

Should I buy all used dragon quest ds games for almost $500 from local seller or are very expensive?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 10, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Should I buy all used dragon quest ds games for almost $500 from local seller or are very expensive?


So, just the three game for $500? I sure as shit wouldn't. All nine games? Sure, if I had the $500 to spare.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 10, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> So, just the three game for $500? I sure as shit wouldn't. All nine games? Sure, if I had the $500 to spare.


Lol unfortunately only these 3 (4&5&6) for 500. The 6th one is new.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 10, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Lol unfortunately only these 3 (4&5&6) for 500. The 6th one is new.



I don't know why the US releases seem to be so expensive. The Japanese ones are comparatively cheap on ebay, saw a bundle of 4 5 6 for ~$56 + $20 shipping from Japan, in USD. But I don't know if those are Japanese language only or if they have multi language. Also not sure if that will ship to your location. https://www.ebay.com/itm/124814621360

500 seems quite high though even all things considered, though 6 being sealed(?) makes that -slightly- more reasonable.

Frankly, I'd just sit on ebay for a bit.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 10, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> I don't know why the US releases seem to be so expensive. The Japanese ones are comparatively cheap on ebay, saw a bundle of 4 5 6 for ~$56 + $20 shipping from Japan, in USD. But I don't know if those are Japanese language only or if they have multi language. Also not sure if that will ship to your location. https://www.ebay.com/itm/124814621360
> 
> 500 seems quite high though even all things considered, though 6 being sealed(?) makes that -slightly- more reasonable.
> 
> Frankly, I'd just sit on ebay for a bit.


This a local seller on instagram. Unfortunately he doesn’t deliver so I have to visit him at home to buy them. I am not used to visit and dealing with strangers but I will try.

The Japanese ones doesn’t have English.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2021)

A Logitech G815 keyboard


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 10, 2021)

just bought desert.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 10, 2021)

Ordered a 4w flow adjustable water pump. Bought it to make a river/waterfall features in a terrarium I'm going to be making for a white's tree frog.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Aug 10, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> just bought desert.



that's a small desert. I didn't even know deserts fit in containers.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 11, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> that's a small desert. I didn't even know deserts fit in containers.


When you do keto/carnivore diet nut butters will be your dessert lol.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Aug 11, 2021)

It was time to get a cheap monitor for quickly connecting old and new computers. I got lucky and found a very cheap TV instead which – other than a PC monitor – offers DVB, can play h.264 and h.265 from USB and even has an integrated DVD player. The picture quality is okay (not remotely as good as my plasma TV). The sound is outright bad – like talking into a big rusty can. Thankfully it is a non-smart TV: No internet functions at all.

  

This TV is also designed to be used in cars/camper vans as it can be powered with 12V DC.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Aug 11, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> When you do keto/carnivore diet nut butters will be your dessert lol.



I meant you spelt dessert wrong. I was joking around


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 11, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> I meant you spelt dessert wrong. I was joking around


Oh lol.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 12, 2021)

FINALLY COMPLETE!!!


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 12, 2021)

*Hades* is of course awesome, but I'm really looking forward to the cyberpunk world of *Foreclosed*.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 12, 2021)

Welp, my old TP Link router that I was using as an Ethernet switch upstairs up and died on me sooo...ordered an 8 port Ethernet switch


EDIT: FFS, apparently all my things died  My server's ethernet switch died for some reason, the router as mentioned above died, and even my MoCA adapter I was using for ethernet upstairs had one of the modules die, too  

Thankfully both of those are within warranty, so getting the switch and MoCA adapter replaced. I might end up buying a big ol' spool of CAT6 and just commit to routing an ethernet cable upstairs so I don't have to deal with this shit again


----------



## godreborn (Aug 12, 2021)

I finally got the joycons (and at normal price)!


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 12, 2021)

80p each…. Couldn’t resist.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 13, 2021)

bought a 2012 mac mini 8gb ram 500gb hdd only $160


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 17, 2021)

I got a fancy bike light.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 17, 2021)

Splashed out a whole four pounds to reserve a new toy for next summer


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## zxr750j (Aug 17, 2021)

Bought a new capture card for €12...


----------



## zxr750j (Aug 17, 2021)

And an 8bitdo Pro 2


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 17, 2021)

Paid for my own website for the next 3 years. I'm trying to make a career of being a writer, publishing my books on Amazon, etc. So I bought myself an author website to help build some buzz. Of course I have no idea how to put a WordPress website together so it'll be a few days at least before it's suitable for public viewing. But it's nice to feel like I'm taking my career seriously.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 19, 2021)

Just bought one of these cause we all need Wii to RF (hope it get here from china).


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 19, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


2Snickers2White wasn't a great movie, but the series really went downhill after that.


----------



## djpannda (Aug 19, 2021)

I got a Ender 3X on Clearance for $100 and I been Printing Non Stop for 24hours! lol


----------



## Zetman (Aug 19, 2021)

Sega megadrive II


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2021)

I've been fairly annoyed with my current triple monitor setup for a good long while now, just 3 24" 1080p monitors on a relatively cheapish monitor mount that is honestly terrible sooo...

https://www.decogear.com/products/deco-gear-34-ultrawide-curved-monitor-144hz < Ordered this, with a 15% off coupon for a grand total of $325. Not the most amazing monitor in the world, but $325 for a 34" [email protected] ultra wide is pretty ok. 

https://www.amazon.com/ErGear-Monitor-Grommet-Mounting-Computer/dp/B085Y3XT5Z/ < And then will probably order one of these as well to get it mounted on my desk. 

Will still probably keep one or maybe two of my monitors for side stuff, but man having an ultrawide will certainly be nice


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 20, 2021)

generic capture dongle to record Wii games with

nothing else to write home about

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 20, 2021)

Preordered the ps4 version of Amoung us Crewmate edition. If I ever get a ps5 before it comes out I'll cancel it and get the ps5 version instead.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 21, 2021)

New shirt:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 22, 2021)

Just got new igniters for my 15 year old BBQ. Had to replace all 4 burners. The old ones have rusted out and no longer collect gas to ignite. Now it lights up like new. No more stalling.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 22, 2021)

A new plan blue tshirt and some underwear. 

Just came back from the Toronto Reptile Expo. I bought some feeder insects for my  Insectivores and pangea gecko food for a friend. Also picked up 2 tarantula slings(spiderlings) and a Female Gargoyle gecko.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Aug 22, 2021)

Got this buddy for 15 bucks.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 22, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I've been fairly annoyed with my current triple monitor setup for a good long while now, just 3 24" 1080p monitors on a relatively cheapish monitor mount that is honestly terrible sooo...
> 
> https://www.decogear.com/products/deco-gear-34-ultrawide-curved-monitor-144hz < Ordered this, with a 15% off coupon for a grand total of $325. Not the most amazing monitor in the world, but $325 for a 34" [email protected] ultra wide is pretty ok.
> 
> ...


Welp, got the monitor and stand today.

The monitor is ok, it's a VA panel so has the usual ghosting but otherwise it's not too awful, I think the ghosting is a little bit better than the 24" 1080p 144hz Viewsonic I was using I'm basically used to it. Claims to have HDR10, but as expected it's not good . Overall though pretty ok, color accuracy isn't too atrocious when configured yourself and yummy 144hz so that's all good. 

The mount is pretty eh though, very wobbly unless I have it in a somewhat specific spot which is annoying but ehh it's a cheapo mount so I can't complain over much. May upgrade it later on but for now this works just fine.

Only ended up having space on my desk for just one of my other monitors, but that's fine, the 34" is certainly bigger than I was expecting so overall screen real estate makes this more than a good enough replacement lol.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Wolfy (Aug 22, 2021)

Took a trip this summer to Ohio to visit my mom and family, and unlike my dad( who traded in every GameCube and N64 game we had years ago to Gamestop ). She had kept and collected what she could over the years knowing that we still loved the games, and now that we are older and can't visit as often, she had me bring the games back to New York to be able to enjoy!

All I'm gonna say, because there's too much to say, is that I love her for everything she's done for us.


Spoiler: Pictures of consoles/games


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 23, 2021)

Just got exercise from the track. I ran 3240 meters. Feeling good, because it was free.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 23, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> View attachment 273768


okay, that's a good deal.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 23, 2021)

Wolfy said:


> Took a trip this summer to Ohio to visit my mom and family, and unlike my dad( who traded in every GameCube and N64 game we had years ago to Gamestop ). She had kept and collected what she could over the years knowing that we still loved the games, and now that we are older and can't visit as often, she had me bring the games back to New York to be able to enjoy!
> 
> All I'm gonna say, because there's too much to say, is that I love her for everything she's done for us.
> 
> ...


That's how to parent.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 23, 2021)

Got a USB battery charger for my PSP batteries so I can keep them topped up easily to stop them from swelling up and exploding.


----------



## Blakejansen (Aug 23, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> View attachment 273768



Seems like you got a damn good deal.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Wolfy (Aug 24, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>



I've almost made the choice several times, but I can't give in to getting a 2DS over a 3DS, even if I'm going to rarely ever use the 3D, probably would just feel bad about losing the feature set.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 24, 2021)

Wolfy said:


> I've almost made the choice several times, but I can't give in to getting a 2DS over a 3DS, even if I'm going to rarely ever use the 3D, probably would just feel bad about losing the feature set.


I never hardly used it on my O3DS/N3DSXL also wanted a N2DSXL for a while and wanted in person when buying a used unit


----------



## driverdis (Aug 24, 2021)

I just got the Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress CD+DVD album today in the mail. https://www.play-asia.com/kabaneri-of-the-iron-fortress-cddvd-limited-edition/13/70a0vv

this link is to show what I got, not where I ordered it from since it is OOP.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 26, 2021)

Ordered a misting system for my geckos and frogs. Wasn't anything expensive like the mistking but hopefully it'll last.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Wolfy (Aug 27, 2021)

Unfortunately, once again, a night hanging out with the peeps, and I decide to empty my wallet further despite it not being payday yet...

Not gonna defend the behavior, because I know it's a bad idea, but I keep doing it anyway 

P.S. Milanos Dark Chocolate are bliss...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 27, 2021)

Been interested in playing Omikron the Nomad Soul since it came out, like 20 year ago. I saw it on GOG for $1.23 and thought it's cheap enough I'll get it.

From what I remember I've only ever played the demo that came on the demo disk that came with Tomb Raider 4 for PC. But what I did play I remember liking it, and if I don't it wasn't expensive at all


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 27, 2021)

So perhaps a bit of a impulse buy, but I just got paid and was with a friend looking for retro stuff at a few thrift stores.

Was able to find a Wii with all the extensions for a flat $50 USD, and later picked up Rainbow Six 3 for a little over a dollar. The Wii works great and although I would've loved to get some nice Wii games as well, there wasn't anything appealing other than sports games and a few rhythm/singing games.



Spoiler: Spoils of the search


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 27, 2021)

Wolfy said:


> So perhaps a bit of a impulse buy, but I just got paid and was with a friend looking for retro stuff at a few thrift stores.
> 
> Was able to find a Wii with all the extensions for a flat $50 USD, and later picked up Rainbow Six 3 for a little over a dollar. The Wii works great and although I would've loved to get some nice Wii games as well, there wasn't anything appealing other than sports games and a few rhythm/singing games.
> 
> ...


$50 ouch I get them alot for $10-15 they really ripped u off smh


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Aug 27, 2021)

Downloaded that Monster Hunter Stories 2 demo on my Switch (it's alright, so far; though it's weird how I can't zoom the camera in, nor have I found a way to check the game Settings once I've loaded my save) two days ago, and also downloaded a Final Fantasy 1+2 Dawn of Souls (y'know, the GBA remake) ROM.
Also finished FF1 on that ROM, with a Fighter/Monk/Red Mage/Black Mage party, so I can scratch that JRPG off my 'should experience one day' list. FF2...nah; I know that its stat-grinding mechanics are tedious as hell, and apparently the story is apocalyptic, and I'm not a fan of depressing stuff, so nah, not gonna play it.


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 28, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> $50 ouch I get them alot for $10-15 they really ripped u off smh



I remember a time when they were in the $20s, but with the retro game market being what it is, thought it was a good buy( though in hindsight a lot of impulse buying is just plain bad ).


----------



## nero99 (Aug 28, 2021)

i just got he 1TB intel 1135G7 One X Player. its like having a switch on steroids.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 28, 2021)

Wolfy said:


> I remember a time when they were in the $20s, but with the retro game market being what it is, thought it was a good buy( though in hindsight a lot of impulse buying is just plain bad ).


And we've not even reached peak prices _yet._


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 28, 2021)

Preordered Metroid Dread physical edition, I've lost hope for the special edition.


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 28, 2021)

MrCokeacola said:


> And we've not even reached peak prices _yet._



Gosh, if that's true then I'm happy I've splurged in the past and collected what I have, cause I would've been screwed on some stuff.

Got an Intec screen for the GameCube and crossing my fingers it works since it was sold without the Y cable.


Spoiler


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Wolfy (Aug 28, 2021)

Why does that give me Bully vibes mixed with The Holy Grail?


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 29, 2021)

I bought 2 big bean n cheese burritos. Anyone wanna sit with me afterwards? 



[farrrrrrrrt] uh, maybe even sooner.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 31, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> I bought 2 big bean n cheese burritos. Anyone wanna sit with me afterwards?
> 
> 
> 
> [farrrrrrrrt] uh, maybe even sooner.


Think I got you beat in every way. Just had a turkey and kimchi sandwich for breakfast. Lean turkey, plain kimchi -- no funky stuff added -- on Ezekiel bread. That's it, no other condiments or garbage. Damned delicious!

So, not only is mine waaaaaaaaaaaaay better tasting, it's also a lot healthier.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 31, 2021)

Wolfy said:


> Why does that give me Bully vibes mixed with The Holy Grail?


The lead character does have that look but it's more like classic top down GTA mixed with The Holy Grail.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 31, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> Got this buddy for 15 bucks.


Imagine being Bri'ish


----------



## xoINARIox (Aug 31, 2021)

I recently got this Xenoblade Joy-Con housing + backplate and an LED button kit for my Switch


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 31, 2021)

xoINARIox said:


> View attachment 274466 View attachment 274467
> I recently got this Xenoblade Joy-Con housing + backplate and an LED button kit for my Switch




Talk about Cool looking. wow.


----------



## djpannda (Aug 31, 2021)

xoINARIox said:


> View attachment 274466 View attachment 274467
> I recently got this Xenoblade Joy-Con housing + backplate and an LED button kit for my Switch


That does look gorgeous


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 31, 2021)

I picked up a stock transparent GBA at the sci-fi convention I went to at the weekend.



 

Gonna give it a new screen at some point soon (even tho I was expecting it, it's actually kinda shocking just how hard the original screen is to see in normal lighting), will probably give the case a good clean in the meantime. Rechargeable battery mod is something else to consider for the future. I'm not reshelling tho, I like the original.
Was a bit of an extravagance as I'm really happy with my Game Boy Micro, but sometimes you've gotta Treat Yo Self.


----------



## Chary (Sep 1, 2021)

A TV that can support A/V cables and an Everdrive 64!


----------



## SG854 (Sep 1, 2021)

Chary said:


> A TV that can support A/V cables and an Everdrive 64!


Do modern TV's have trouble syncing with everdrive?


----------



## Chary (Sep 1, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Do modern TV's have trouble syncing with everdrive?


I'm not using the most modern TV there, honestly. It's a late 2000s PC monitor that just has component/composite hookups, and it works perfectly.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 1, 2021)

Bought a Flexispot Standing Desk.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 1, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Do modern TV's have trouble syncing with everdrive?


Not really, it just unless you hdmi mod or rgb mod you n64 it looks like garbage on a modern TV.


----------



## weatMod (Sep 1, 2021)

djpannda said:


> I got a Ender 3X on Clearance for $100 and I been Printing Non Stop for 24hours! lol


where did you find that  clearance deal and  do you like it , is it any good?


----------



## djpannda (Sep 1, 2021)

weatMod said:


> where did you find that  clearance deal and  do you like it , is it any good?


I use slickdeals.com and it gave me an alert For Walmart $106. I love it I spent week printing its own upgrades and bought an auto leveling cr-touch for it. If you keep looking you’ll find good deal for it last week was 100 at micro center (pickup only) 130 for Walmart but keeping looking and you’ll hit a deal


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 1, 2021)

Chary said:


> A TV that can support A/V cables and an Everdrive 64!


I"m shocked there isn't Goldeneye64. I know a guy that knows a guy that you can _probably _PM for more infoz.

Cool tower, by the way.


----------



## pustal (Sep 1, 2021)

Chary said:


> A TV that can support A/V cables and an Everdrive 64!



I have an old Samsung TV that supports everything I need for my old consoles up to seventh generation, including composite, SCART, VGA, component and HDMI. I ended up getting an HDMI cable for my N64 though. Even the cheapest HDMI cable for it seems to have a cleaner signal than OG composite cables or SCART even.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 1, 2021)

5th


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 1, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Bought a Flexispot Standing Desk.
> 
> View attachment 274526


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 1, 2021)

Got me a Game&Watch Super Mario Bros (€25). Maybe order a larger memorychip for it and see if I can desolder de 1MB chip or just cut the legs of the sucker ;-)


----------



## Yayo1990 (Sep 1, 2021)

Got this buddy today. I also have some other things on the way. Might plan on buying a new shelf soon.


----------



## VegetaSSJBlue321Mystic (Sep 1, 2021)

Just bought an Xbox One X for $235 on eBay. Said to get here on Saturday


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 1, 2021)

MrCokeacola said:


>




, Iol funny video, to be able to get desk at specific height that what I went for. In general it is better off for people to use a standing desk so they can sit part of the day and stand sometime, it is good for your body.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 1, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> , Iol funny video, to be able to get desk at specific height that what I went for. In general it is better off for people to use a standing desk so they can sit part of the day and stand sometime, it is good for your body.


You can have your awesome desk. I'm going to just sit down and eat japanese snacks and candy all day till I get a belly ache.


----------



## weatMod (Sep 2, 2021)

djpannda said:


> I use slickdeals.com and it gave me an alert For Walmart $106. I love it I spent week printing its own upgrades and bought an auto leveling cr-touch for it. If you keep looking you’ll find good deal for it last week was 100 at micro center (pickup only) 130 for Walmart but keeping looking and you’ll hit a deal


cool thanks I am also an avid slickdealer
most of the walmart deals  are wild goose chases tho,  and brickseek is always wrong
although I did manage to score a pixel 3A XL back in January for $24 at wally world

but I am assuming that the printer was an online deal?
I never seen such  tech in  a brick and mortar walmart store

I also am lucky enough to live close by a microcenter
I  just went there yesterday for the free SSD in fact
 if i know they had the printer for $100 I would have picked one up for sure
 you think the sale at microcenter is over for in store? , was it walmart online deal on in store only?


----------



## djpannda (Sep 2, 2021)

weatMod said:


> cool thanks I am also an avid slickdealer
> most of the walmart deals  are wild goose chases tho,  and brickseek is always wrong
> although I did manage to score a pixel 3A XL back in January for $24 at wally world
> 
> ...


 I love slickdeals.. the 3d printer was a 3rd party seller so shipping only but everything was on the up and up…you would need to call micro enter to check I know people were going crazy for the 100$ Ender pros ….but I have called out of work to get Walmart deals I have seen on Slickdeals .. I got couple of laptops and  $0.03 video games.


----------



## weatMod (Sep 2, 2021)

djpannda said:


> I love slickdeals.. the 3d printer was a 3rd party seller so shipping only but everything was on the up and up…you would need to call micro enter to check I know people were going crazy for the 100$ Ender pros ….but I have called out of work to get Walmart deals I have seen on Slickdeals .. I got couple of laptops and  $0.03 video games.


yeah I just found a thread on SD that says MC has a coupon for the printer for $100
but   it's too late to apply for it , txt only
my store is  out of stock now but  the coupon doesn't expire till Sept 7th
so maybe I will ask in the SD thread if anyone has an extra coupon and if I get lucky and someone   privates me a coupon
then I can keeping checking back and hope they get more stock before the 7th
but maybe they will have a  link for the coupon again,  MC usually has the coupon deals more than once


----------



## Yayo1990 (Sep 2, 2021)

Based used shop having some cheap PS3 titles


----------



## SaberLilly (Sep 2, 2021)

polarizer films for gameboy and gameboy pocket, they work nicely but sadly make the pocket screens all green tinted like DMGs. Not that I'm complaining, they at least made the screen work.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 3, 2021)

MrCokeacola said:


> You can have your awesome desk. I'm going to just sit down and eat japanese snacks and candy all day till I get a belly ache.
> View attachment 274589


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 3, 2021)

Best Arabic sweet ever. I think it is from syria originally


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 3, 2021)

Now looking for cheap Macronix flash-chip for my game & watch, tips (Holland)?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 3, 2021)

I bought...suspenders from Wallyworld the other day. But can't quite bring myself to wear them at work. I know I'm old, but there's still that bit of vanity, I guess, that is making it difficult.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2021)

zxr750j said:


> Now looking for cheap Macronix flash-chip for my game & watch, tips (Holland)?


Stick the part numbers into eBay? Found some good hits when I looked


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 4, 2021)

New 2DS XL Charging Dock


----------



## cluesagi (Sep 4, 2021)

Fate/Stay Night Heaven's Feel III: Spring Song


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 4, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Stick the part numbers into eBay? Found some good hits when I looked



Ordered a MX25U51245GZ4I00 €12 incl shipping. Now the waiting begins...


----------



## Yayo1990 (Sep 5, 2021)

Got these two yesterday


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 5, 2021)

Should I buy it? It is available now


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 5, 2021)

Bought a bigger tank for my Gargoyle gecko I bought 2 weeks ago. Currently it's in a small quantity tank but everything looks good with her so far. 

The tank is about 15 gallons of space, when she gets bigger ill buy a bigger tank for her. This tank should be bigger enough for her for about a year to 2 years.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 6, 2021)

DFO for my PSone.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Yayo1990 (Sep 7, 2021)

Luckily It's an original one! Didn't buy it for much. I'm also waiting for about 5 more products!


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Sep 7, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 275117
> 
> Luckily It's an original one! Didn't buy it for much. I'm also waiting for about 5 more products!


Nice! Pokemon games sometimes are ridiculously expensive. Battery already replaced? Or does it complain on each boot?

*Have fun!*


----------



## Yayo1990 (Sep 7, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Nice! Pokemon games sometimes are ridiculously expensive. Battery already replaced? Or does it complain on each boot?
> 
> *Have fun!*



Thanks! I wanted to have it in my collection so I'm lucky I found it for a somewhat acceptable price! Battery runs dry so I get the message all the time. I might open it tomorrow and see if It's authetic, but as far as I know there aren't counterfeit Italian Pokémon carts around.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 8, 2021)

$3


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (Sep 8, 2021)

Reproductive harm? What the hell are people doing with the stylus?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Reproductive harm? What the hell are people doing with the stylus?


"Urethral play can involve the introduction of either soft or rigid items into the meatus of the penis (as well as farther in)."


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 8, 2021)

I just bought it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 8, 2021)

Bought a ticket to the reptile expo on the 19th. I dont plan on buying any new pets but I need to buy supplies for the tank set up I'm doing and food for my pets.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Yayo1990 (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm currently waiting for about 3 games, two replacements for my Wii, and a new keyboard. The first order has finally arrived so It's alright


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Sep 9, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> $3


WHERE DID YOU GET IT??????

Also, something I got recently, 2 bootleg Lego figures. I got them at a toy and game convention. Wario and the impostor


----------



## Yayo1990 (Sep 9, 2021)

Well


----------



## Esdeath (Sep 9, 2021)

Before all the following a PS Vita and SD to Vita 6.0, most recent:


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 9, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> View attachment 275322
> WHERE DID YOU GET IT??????
> 
> Also, something I got recently, 2 bootleg Lego figures. I got them at a toy and game convention. Wario and the impostor


Nice, I like the Wario one


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Sep 9, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Nice, I like the Wario one


thanks, I do too. It's very high quality


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 9, 2021)

Usual mountain of tools and books that nobody likely cares about (very nice bench shear, and a VGA breakout connector for most random thing I have seen at a car boot sale).

So I found myself in a small town today. Charity shop had some games in it, more than the usual copy of every year's fifa as well (though that was in there), and surprisingly an antiques shop also had some megadrive and master system stuff.

£1 for the Forza 4, probably would not have bothered if it was not £1, and was several other things I could have had but did not want COD/battlefield and while £1 for GTA5 is not bad at all I already have one and don't think it does system link.
£2 each for megadrive (I know the cartridge is not there, but that is OK as I like the master system version) and master system stuff. Haven't owned either in 20+ years at this point but mostly for the shelf of cool stuff.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 10, 2021)

Hate seeing that original Sonic cover we got. To this day I'll never understand why amazing Japanese artwork was always replaced with blandness for UK release.


----------



## g00s3y (Sep 10, 2021)

New keyboard & mouse for the office PC


----------



## Yayo1990 (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm somewhat getting used to buying stuff now


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 10, 2021)

No western physical release for this so had to pre-order the Asian one.


----------



## OddDays (Sep 10, 2021)

most recently bought nintendo switch legend of zelda skyware sword hd


----------



## Zetman (Sep 11, 2021)

Preordered Metroid dread amiibo bundle
 

And this one for my sega megadrive collection. It's a stupid game but in very good conditions:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 11, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> View attachment 275322
> WHERE DID YOU GET IT??????
> 
> Also, something I got recently, 2 bootleg Lego figures. I got them at a toy and game convention. Wario and the impostor


It really doesn't matter from where because it's a oh its there get it will never see it again type thing like my $5 for a new in box hori assistance grip for vita slim as they go for $350+ online


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Sep 11, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> It really doesn't matter from where because it's a oh its there get it will never see it again type thing like my $5 for a new in box hori assistance grip for vita slim as they go for $350+ online


ok ..... well I'm still curious lol


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 12, 2021)

Ordered 2 cheap foam/sponge filters for my microphone. I dont even know if they are the correct size or not. The microphone Is a neewer NW-1500.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Sep 13, 2021)

PSP model 1001


----------



## bonkmaykr (Sep 13, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> Got these two yesterday


Alright I'm sorry but you're going to horny jail for that


----------



## Flame (Sep 13, 2021)

Battery case for my S21


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 14, 2021)

A BMO stand for my Switch. "Who wants to play video games?"

That face is just a YouTube video, but I'm hoping to make a Switch app with the various faces and voice clips I can lay my hands on. Also once we have our Dremel and I get the hang of it, I might give him some front USB ports...


----------



## bonkmaykr (Sep 14, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 275892
> A BMO stand for my Switch. "Who wants to play video games?"
> 
> That face is just a YouTube video, but I'm hoping to make a Switch app with the various faces and voice clips I can lay my hands on. Also once we have our Dremel and I get the hang of it, I might give him some front USB ports...


I absolutely adore this


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 14, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> I absolutely adore this


It was pretty cheap now they're mass-producing them in China https://gamingorigins.club/products/nintendo-switch-bmo-stand

The quality is fine for the price, but I'm sure it's not as nice as the hand-made ones on Etsy for over £100...


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 14, 2021)

*For my Laptop. Coming from China. They say in Email, 18 Freakin days for Delivery! Damn! 




 
*
The one I have now, Will Not Charge.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 14, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> *For my Laptop. Coming from China. They say in Email, 18 Freakin days for Delivery! Damn!
> 
> View attachment 275904
> *
> The one I have now, Will Not Charge.



Doesn't look genuine to me.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 14, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Doesn't look genuine to me.




omg. don't say that. other sites say out-of-stock. damn damn damn!


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 14, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> omg. don't say that. other sites say out-of-stock. damn damn damn!



Im not kidding though, that doesn't look genuine, you should get oem part instead, I do IT work. What you have a R540NA?


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 14, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Im not kidding though, that doesn't look genuine, you should get oem part instead, I do IT work. What you have a R540NA?



I don't have the battery yet. I just purchased it online. Thus I don't even know if it works. N yes I have a R540NA


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 14, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> I don't have the battery yet. I just purchased it online. Thus I don't even know if it works.



https://www.asus-accessories.com/battery-a31n1519-88658-68435.htm#r540na|l

This is oem, the other one is a knockoff.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 14, 2021)

oh well


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Damn this looks sick! 

As for me, I recently got a fake septum and it looks cool on me


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 15, 2021)

There's something about don't buy oreos because of the strike action, idk


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 15, 2021)

Bought these few days ago for anxiety and protection from sugars.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 16, 2021)

A 1 TB Samsung 980 Pro SSD for the PS5 with heatsink  It was a nightmare to install (no thanks to tiny screws) but got it working


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (Sep 16, 2021)

Already done with the game but finally got my physical copy..


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 16, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> A 1 TB Samsung 980 Pro SSD for the PS5 with heatsink  It was a nightmare to install (no thanks to tiny screws) but got it working


Which heatsink did you use?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 16, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Which heatsink did you use?


This one here 

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WHSXN2F/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

All the good SSD with heatsink combos were sold out or inflated in price, so I had to get them individually


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 16, 2021)

Cordless Dremel


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 16, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Cordless Dremel
> 
> View attachment 276097




 Oh Chit! That's exactly what I need. Even for things around the house.  Where'd you get it?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 16, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> Oh Chit! That's exactly what I need. Even for things around the house.  Where'd you get it?


Ended up getting it off Amazon, was about the same price as the cheapest eBay listing, but with Prime next day delivery.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 16, 2021)

Cool. thanks for the tip.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Sep 19, 2021)

Went to a bargain sale! This is what I managed to score so far. Now... I just need some space again.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 20, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Someone is selling a mew oreo for a ridiculous amount of money.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pokemon-Mew...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0

Ordered some stuff for a gargoyle geckos bioactive enclosure I'm doing.

Ordered from Reptiles R US 2 ARCADIA EARTHMIX 5Ltr Bags( great bioactive substrate) 2 bags was $40
A Pangea Ultimate Gecko Ledge (Magnetic)$30
An 8oz bag of Pangea fig and insects gecko food
A hanging coconut hide for my gecko $10
6 stainless steel 1.5oz feeding dish(3 for me and 3 for a friend) $12
After tax and shipping it came out to just under $150

Bought at some local shops a hydroballs(clay pebbles) and some powered orange isopods.

Also ordered from pop in a box a a venomized X-23 and a PX Deluxe Absolute Carnage pop.

I dont really care for pop's, I only buy the ones I find cool and I currently have 3. 1 of my godzilla pop's should be here this week.


----------



## RyRyIV (Sep 21, 2021)

Finally joined the world of VR gaming tonight!


----------



## Yayo1990 (Sep 22, 2021)

Finally. It's slowly coming together.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 22, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 276694
> 
> Finally. It's slowly coming together.


Took me an entire year to get all legit copys from my local used game store in was brutal


----------



## Yayo1990 (Sep 22, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> Took me an entire year to get all legit copys from my local used game store in was brutal


Nobody is selling them here most of the time, so my only bets are local stores hoping they have them or websites. My issue was also, not working as much as I am until now.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 22, 2021)

Got my order from Reptilesrus and I just finished  setting up my gecko tank.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 24, 2021)

Mario Kart Hot Wheels.











Wanted a Yoshi, that was the only one I've seen here. Got Dry Bones as well, because Dry Bones is the best.


----------



## xoINARIox (Sep 25, 2021)

Treated myself to a few more upgrades for my Switch:

- Custom LED for the Joy-Cons and the Dock (ice blue)

- Custom Plate for the PDP Light Up Dock (Xenoblade style)

- A matching front frame for the switch


----------



## gudenau (Sep 26, 2021)

I just got a new keyboard: The Wooting Two: HE!

Magnets, how do they work?


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 26, 2021)

gudenau said:


> I just got a new keyboard: The Wooting Two: HE!
> 
> Magnets, how do they work?


Oh hey I have this ordered!! Should be here in a week or two, been looking forward to trying an analogue keyboard for so long. What're your first thoughts?


----------



## gudenau (Sep 26, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Oh hey I have this ordered!! Should be here in a week or two, been looking forward to trying an analogue keyboard for so long. What're your first thoughts?


It is like the Wooting Two, a bit less noise and a bit more heft. The key-caps are also different and the switches underneath have a bit of glare from my overhead light. The RGB LEDs are also a touch brighter.

Edit: The only issue I had with the Two is that it didn't have a menu key, and I backed the initial batch of them.


----------



## Deleted member 569299 (Sep 26, 2021)

i bought New Super Mario Bros. 2 Edition of 2DS in white color.


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 28, 2021)

Getting another DSi, don't need an extra but it's listed for 10€ so I must...


----------



## Yayo1990 (Sep 28, 2021)

EHYOOO

Also


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 29, 2021)

I ruined my instant noodles a moment ago but this arrived at my door a moment before so today is a good day!


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 29, 2021)

Cleared a lot of games from my huge backlog so went and bought Bravely Default 2. Was really enjoying it until I got to the side mission where you need to beat scarlet in the card game but she keeps whipping my ass lol


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 29, 2021)

One of my Godzilla pops arrived and so did my Absolute Carnage pop. I just ordered on amazon a bluray+DVD of Shin Godzilla. I haven't seen that one yet and it was only $10 new so why not.

Also ordered some really cheap reptile jungle vines for my Gargoyle geckos tank. I still need to order a better light for her tank but I'll probably get that at the next expo I go to.


Sorry for the glare


----------



## WG481 (Sep 29, 2021)

I recently got...

Rickrolled.


----------



## IS1982 (Sep 29, 2021)

I've waited 5 weeks for this.


----------



## WG481 (Sep 29, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> I've waited 5 weeks for this.
> View attachment 277661
> View attachment 277662


Yoooooooooo!!!

What happens if you put it in a 3DS?


----------



## IS1982 (Sep 29, 2021)

Let's find out.


----------



## IS1982 (Sep 29, 2021)

@WG481








AAaaaaa why isn't the bottom image staying in the middle.
Nevermind.​


----------



## WG481 (Sep 30, 2021)

Hmmm. Interesting. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2021)

Cleaned up the Atari 800 now, but I need to test it before scrubbing the really stubborn spots, so here's a family photo in the meantime


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 30, 2021)

Ordered a new iFixit Mako kit, to go with my new job fixing phones and such. Just wanted to have my own kit instead of sharing with other techs for peace of mind and all that.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Huneter (Sep 30, 2021)

Black-Ice said:


> Injustice Gods Among Us
> A can of Fanta Fruit Twist


bro thats kinda sus

i bought youtube premium and dog food (the good expensive one bc i felt like treating my dog good that day


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 30, 2021)

"Things you recently bought or got" okay!

*I very recently got* browbeat into looking for internships, since I'm almost done with uni now. Not exactly comfortable, since the prospect of interviews and stuff makes me quite nervous, but...I kinda have to suck it some time, huh?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 30, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


That's not Generations; why does it have a younger Sonic keychain?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 30, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> I've waited 5 weeks for this.
> View attachment 277661
> View attachment 277662


GPK!?!!? Probably not The Garbage Pail Kids movie.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 30, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Ordered a new iFixit Mako kit, to go with my new job fixing phones and such. Just wanted to have my own kit instead of sharing with other techs for peace of mind and all that.


I got this one, it's been brilliant so far


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 30, 2021)

I posted here about it while we were in temp mode so it was deleted, but my GC Loader PNP showed up in the mail yesterday. The LaserBear 3D print mount to fill the disc drive space should show up today.

I expected Black Dog Tech would sell out of the GC Loaders within a few hours but they are still, as of the time I post this, in stock. If you still have and use a Gamecube, you should definitely snag one. All those laser and disc worries gone *poof*!


----------



## zfreeman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sanni's Open Source Cartridge Reader

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/save-the-hero/salvage-writes-save-data-to-your-cartridge

https://github.com/sanni/cartreader


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 1, 2021)

Some presents for my PS Vita. Yes, too much FIFA, but I was mostly interested in the case. The dude included that rubber thing that is weird as hell and is already damaged here and there.

AND A 8 GB SONY CARD!

40 euros for the whole lot. Not bad of a deal in my book.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 1, 2021)

I recently bought a Creedence Clearwater Revival Greatest Hits Vinyl, and some D-8 Gummies.

Also some other stuff, but for a wedding.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 2, 2021)

Retroflag finally released an official Superpi case for the RPi4. Also got a new keyboard and stuff. Good week.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 2, 2021)

Memoir said:


> View attachment 278075
> View attachment 278076
> 
> Retroflag finally released an official Superpi case for the RPi4. Also got a new keyboard and stuff. Good week.


Woah! Where did you buy the case? I want it for my Raspberry Pi4 too!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 2, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> Woah! Where did you buy the case? I want it for my Raspberry Pi4 too!


Amazon currently.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 3, 2021)

But wait... THERE'S MORE! 

P.S. I suck at racing games.


----------



## RandomUser (Oct 3, 2021)

I have found this elusive life sized Rosalina plush, and at first didn't even think she exist at this size.
Yes, those black parts of the tape measure represents 1 feet or 12 inches.
A $20 bill is used for size reference.



Seems they put more efforts in making these bigger plushies compared to their smaller versions.
Hands size comparisons:



I know the tape measure, measurement isn't good or is wrong, but should give a general idea how big her head are:


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 3, 2021)

Today's loot at the bargain sale! Sadly the TV is not working...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 4, 2021)

Just came back from watching Venom 2 let their be carnage.  My best friend bought me and 2 other of our friends tickets.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## AlexBacker (Oct 4, 2021)

airpods pro :3


----------



## DudderButter (Oct 4, 2021)

A desk lamp to replace a cheap, dead one and a 5ft ethernet cable.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 4, 2021)

RandomUser said:


> If you think your official licensed Rosalina plush is the biggest, then you might be mistaking.
> I have found this elusive life sized Rosalina plush, and at first didn't even think she exist at this size.
> Yes, those black parts of the tape measure represents 1 feet or 12 inches.
> A $20 bill is used for size reference.
> ...


Don't post Rosalina feet pics on the internets, the internets can't be trusted with such things


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## RandomUser (Oct 5, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Just came back from watching Venom 2 let their be carnage.  My best friend bought me and 2 other of our friends tickets.


How is this movie? Is it just as good as the first one?



hippy dave said:


> Don't post Rosalina feet pics on the internets, the internets can't be trusted with such things


Good point, fixed the post above. forgot about rule 35 and 36.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 5, 2021)

subcon959 said:


>


How is it? I've never played a monkey ball game before.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 5, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> How is it? I've never played a monkey ball game before.



I think you have to be a fan of that type of game to appreciate it, probably worth checking out on an emulator first.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 5, 2021)

RandomUser said:


> How is this movie? Is it just as good as the first one?


I found the movie took long to get to the end fight and ended too quick. Also like a lot of trailers, the trailer shows alot.

There is also somethings I didn't like about Carnage, won't say anything cause I don't  really want to spoil it for anyone.


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 5, 2021)

Nothing noteworthy bought of recent, but am expecting my Sinden Lightgun to arrive soon


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 5, 2021)

Last week I bought a dsi for €10, now I bought this from the same guy for €20...



I really don't need it but: €20...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 6, 2021)

A battery bank that can do TV Mode 

https://www.dodocool.com/p-dp13b.html


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 7, 2021)

It is available in the Japanese store right now so I bought it from there.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Armadillo (Oct 8, 2021)

Special edition of Metroid Dread.






Steelbook, artbook and art cards + game in normal case.






Pre-order bonus. Poster, some stickers and a Keyring.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 8, 2021)

My pre-order of metroid dread came today, but I can't play it cause I'm currently working.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 9, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Preordered Metroid Dread physical edition, I've lost hope for the special edition.


My pre-order arrived: 


The delivery person also sent a photo of the package sitting in front of my door, thanks I guess?


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 9, 2021)

Two in one week .


----------



## godreborn (Oct 9, 2021)

screw paying $90 on ebay:


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 9, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Two in one week .
> 
> View attachment 278907


Are you a filthy scalper, or do you play both at the same time?


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 9, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Are you a filthy scalper, or do you play both at the same time?



Sold the other one to a friend at regular price, I was going to scalp if I was selling to someone I didn't know lol


----------



## godreborn (Oct 9, 2021)

and I am that friend.    I got a white oled switch thanks to @Hayato213 as well.  he missed out on it, since there was no store near him that had one.  I tried to buy him one, it was in my cart, but then it was taken out when I tried to pay due to reaching a quantity limit.  I was going to do that to repay Hayato for the ps5, but it wouldn't let me.  I should get the ps5 tomorrow, then I'll get the oled switch (white) on Wednesday.  I'll probably sell my hackable switch, since I don't plan on hacking a switch, going legit:


----------



## Chary (Oct 9, 2021)

Goodwill was going crazy for DSes I guess! My mom gets senior bonus so it was 30% the sticker price, too! They all work.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 9, 2021)

@Chary , I bought my ds in Akihabara, Japan, so it has sentimental value for me.  I got the Hori case there as well, but in like a mall of some sort.  it's the first time I had heard of Hori.  anyway, the Hori case looks beatup now, so I'm thinking about buying a new case, but it's hard to find ds accessories, and some cases are like $40.  wow!


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 9, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Two in one week .
> 
> View attachment 278907



LoL, R U hoarding them?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 9, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> LoL, R U hoarding them?


I should have his second system tomorrow.  it was stock price+shipping.  I'm now dangerously low on money, being on ssi.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 9, 2021)

Perks of living in NYC?


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 9, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I should have his second system tomorrow.  it was stock price+shipping.  I'm now dangerously low on money, being on ssi.



[secretly intercepts the shipment]


----------



## godreborn (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm actually worried that it will arrive at the wrong house, but I'll blame @Hayato213 's penmanship on that.  it better arrive here or it'll be his ass.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 9, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> [secretly intercepts the shipment]



Haha I was worrying about package snipper, lmao that why the box was change not the one retailer use lol


----------



## godreborn (Oct 9, 2021)

I have ring on my phone, so it will notify me when someone makes contact with the beam or is close to the door.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 9, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Haha I was worrying about package snipper, lmao that why the box was change not the one I retailer use lol



[Innocently whistles]


----------



## godreborn (Oct 9, 2021)

I've gotten notified of porch thieves in the past on ring, but it's never happened to me.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 9, 2021)

I actually want one, to use with my psp, to interact with PSN


----------



## godreborn (Oct 9, 2021)

I may have to use a new psn account, because something was severely wrong with my original, legit one on the ps3.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 9, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I've gotten notified of porch thieves in the past on ring, but it's never happened


I'd still keep that Ring thing, as I watch youtube about people doing that sort of stuff.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 9, 2021)

btw, @Hayato213 , I don't get that hdmi 2.1 10ft cable until Wednesday apparently, so it will probably be then when I hook up the system (same day I get the white oled switch).  that will be my lucky day.


----------



## K3N1 (Oct 9, 2021)

I picked this up for 170 hopefully will be here by next week seems to turn on curious if theirs any rarities to it since it's a special edition just slightly scratched but the inside looked okay


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 9, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I may have to use a new psn account, because something was severely wrong with my original, legit one on the ps3.



Lol create a new one


----------



## godreborn (Oct 10, 2021)

it's here:


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 10, 2021)

godreborn said:


> it's here:
> View attachment 279154


We're such cool, in guys now that we both have one and can play mostly PS4 games on them. I did just get Ratchet & Clank from GameFly for $35, so that's one exclusive at least, although I barely even played the previous R&C on PS4.


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 10, 2021)

Drunkenly purchased this online last night


----------



## godreborn (Oct 10, 2021)

Glyptofane said:


> We're such cool, in guys now that we both have one and can play mostly PS4 games on them. I did just get Ratchet & Clank from GameFly for $35, so that's one exclusive at least, although I barely even played the previous R&C on PS4.


I plan to buy ratchet and clank first.  after that oled purchase, I only have like $500 in my account, and I still owe $104 for my phone bill.  I told my mom I'd pay her in increments, since I give her $120.  that's just too low to be.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 10, 2021)

btw, thank you @Hayato213 for the ps5 purchase at cost.


----------



## Issac (Oct 10, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 279034
> 
> Goodwill was going crazy for DSes I guess! My mom gets senior bonus so it was 30% the sticker price, too! They all work.


Top one is the best color!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 11, 2021)

For my recently purchased Star Wars: Squadrons.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 11, 2021)

I took the ps5 out yesterday, attached the base, and it was in the shelve behind where it is now, but the intake is on the top, so I moved it to this mat.  I'll be putting it on the shelf with that wii u gamepad, might make the oled switch my main and put it on that shelf too.  I need to increase the height of the second shelf though, which only gives it about an inch of clearance.  I can give it 6+ by moving it to the next level, just need to put the switch on the bottom level, lift up the ps3, and put the gamepad on the second level as well, then I think it will be perfect.  I have a 10ft hdmi cable coming, 2.1, and the power cable can reach my main surge protector (just one outlet left), so I think this will work.  I won't do this 'til the weekend though:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 11, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I took the ps5 out yesterday, attached the base, and it was in the shelve behind where it is now, but the intake is on the top, so I moved it to this mat.  I'll be putting it on the shelf with that wii u gamepad, might make the oled switch my main and put it on that shelf too.  I need to increase the height of the second shelf though, which only gives it about an inch of clearance.  I can give it 6+ by moving it to the next level, just need to put the switch on the bottom level, lift up the ps3, and put the gamepad on the second level as well, then I think it will be perfect.  I have a 10ft hdmi cable coming, 2.1, and the power cable can reach my main surge protector (just one outlet left), so I think this will work.  I won't do this 'til the weekend though:
> 
> View attachment 279289


Sounds like a nice weekend project. May need beer.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 11, 2021)

I no longer drink.  it causes my condition to get worse, but I understand what you mean.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 11, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Sounds like a nice weekend project. May need beer.



lol give him beer, and he start tripping wires.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 11, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I no longer drink.  it causes my condition to get worse, but I understand what you mean.


My apologies. I quit drinking as well. That was almost ten years ago now.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 11, 2021)

I was going to post a blog about how I feel about some things.  I feel respected here, far more than any other site.  we're a site of misfits, maybe other sites may not have wanted us, but we've all come together to build this community.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 11, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I was going to post a blog about how I feel about some things.  I feel respected here, far more than any other site.  we're a site of misfits, maybe other sites may not have wanted us, but we've all come together to build this community.



Better than that shitty PSX-Place site.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 11, 2021)

I wanted to apologize to them, but they don't seem to understand me at all.  I feel very hurt by the way I was treated in the ps3 scene.  it makes me feel like my time in the scenes, helping people, not playing games, was a waste.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 11, 2021)

for example, I wanted to help bucanero fix his save game app, which didn't work with multiple blocks with psx saves.  I couldn't send him a pm, he couldn't send me a pm either.  I did nothing to provoke this action, but since he didn't do anything to me, I posted my saves out in the open just so he could fix his tool.  why did they tie my hands for no reason?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 11, 2021)

it doesn't matter though.  I'm not going back there.  I was the liaison between the ps3 and evilnat on github as well, since I have an account.  however, after what happened, I don't think I want to help with the ps3 or the ps4 scene anymore.  I'll help with everything else though.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 11, 2021)

I just took ncaderegal off my follow list after what he said to me on psx place.  I'd think he'd be grateful.  after all, I donated $30 to aldostools when his ps3 broke.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 12, 2021)

Congrats @godreborn which Ps5 games are you gonna be getting first?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Congrats @godreborn which Ps5 games are you gonna be getting first?


I have ratchet and clank coming from gamefly.  I bought it, just afraid of a used game from then though.  it should be here on the 18th.  I'm tapped out though on cash, so I won't buy another game 'til next month.  btw, my oled switch shipment is ready for pickup, today.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 12, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I have ratchet and clank coming from gamefly.  I bought it, just afraid of a used game from then though.  it should be here on the 18th.  I'm tapped out though on cash, so I won't buy another game 'til next month.  btw, my oled switch shipment is ready for pickup, today.




 [secretly intercepts the oled switch] [plays with it] [It breaks [accidently]] oops. [puts it back in it's packaging, and sends it on it's way to...] chit, I forgot who it was going to, [puts a "Return To Sender" sticker on it] Bye Bye


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 12, 2021)

A fine selection of 23 American N64 titles.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 12, 2021)

I already had TOB for the PS3 and PC, but I wanted one of the best experiences I could get. I also bought a new shelf for my vidya stuff but I know I can do better than that


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Got some wireless earbuds since my headset is falling apart and getting quiet (I've tried cleaning them out, it's no use anymore)



They're good so far, noise cancellation was a bit cool/weird, probably won't use that much though. The controls are weird (everything is done by taps with specifics on both sides). They're also a bit big, unless I'm just wearing them incorrectly

Also picked this up, gonna give it another chance after Dread. Might return/sell/gift it, but hopefully that won't be the case


----------



## godreborn (Oct 13, 2021)

downloading my saves right now.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (Oct 13, 2021)

Been looking forward to Rift Breaker for a while.
F.I.S.T was digital only in the west for some reason so had to get the physical release from Asia.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 13, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


These are cool but I like the look of the Gravity Suit so much in this game, I'd rather have an amiibo/model of that. Or some other kind of merch. Gonna have to wait I guess, there's not much unofficial art stuff of that around just yet either.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 13, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Been looking forward to Rift Breaker for a while.
> F.I.S.T was digital only in the west for some reason so had to get the physical release from Asia.


Something something going to Asia to get fisted


----------



## godreborn (Oct 13, 2021)

@subcon959 , I'll have ratchet and clank by the 18th.  I need to move a shelf up one level this weekend to give the ps5 adequate room for the intake on top.  I've already moved the switch down one level, so I have both switches on the same level.  the ps5 will go to the left of it once I move that box and discs.  the one on the left is the animal crossing switch; the one on the right is the oled one.


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2021)

some retro stuff baby!


----------



## godreborn (Oct 13, 2021)

@Flame bought me flowers.


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 13, 2021)

Ordered 2 MX25U12873FM2I-10G (16MB) flash memory for my game & watch smb. I already got a 64MB one but 16 seems to be enough for me.  I also ordered a XTW100 USB Flash Programmer, the connection between the G&W an my rpi 3B isn't stable (<wink>maybe a firmware update with increased stability</wink>). I ordered 2 because I might get the zelda one also...


----------



## godreborn (Oct 13, 2021)

is the zelda one out?  I bought the game and watch mario one a while back.


----------



## Esdeath (Oct 13, 2021)

- an old GBA SP + new Battery + replacement shell and IPS V2 screen


Spoiler









- Elegoo Saturn + Mercury Plus


Spoiler










- 2 Mason Jars for my peppermint 
- Toshiba 18TB for NAS (gonna need to convert my collection to h265 in the future, but good ol Synology can't keep up with it) 



Spoiler


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 13, 2021)

It arrived about 15 mins ago


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 13, 2021)

godreborn said:


> is the zelda one out?  I bought the game and watch mario one a while back.


It's up for preorder, it will be released the 12th of november. I thought I wouldn't buy it but it's got extra buttons...


----------



## godreborn (Oct 13, 2021)

zxr750j said:


> It's up for preorder, it will be released the 12th of november. I thought I wouldn't buy it but it's got extra buttons...


thanks.  I just preordered it from gamestop.  damn, I'm going to be out of money before this month is over.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 13, 2021)

godreborn said:


> thanks.  I just preordered it from gamestop.  damn, I'm going to be out of money before this month is over.



@godreborn going on a shopping spree.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 13, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> @godreborn going on a shopping spree.


I'm still waiting on my refund from amazon for a rift apart.  I bought it there first, it's been cancelled.  the only reason I bought it there is due to not knowing that you can buy games from gamefly without having a subscription.  @Glyptofane told me that in an email, so I cancelled the order immediately, and bought the game from game fly for $37 instead of $68.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 13, 2021)

Ordered an RTX 3060 Ti Ventus 2X 8G OCV1 LHR from Amazon, should be here on Friday


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## godreborn (Oct 15, 2021)

my first ps5 game.  got it from gamefly, not a single scratch or imperfection on the disc.  bought it for $35:


----------



## Jayro (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## godreborn (Oct 15, 2021)

@Jayro , have you seen the avgn episode about gameboy accessories?  I think he says something like the size of the game genie for the console is like broadcasting to the world, "yeah, I'm a fucking cheater."  I burst out laughing at that part.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 15, 2021)

Jayro said:


> View attachment 279936
> 
> View attachment 279937
> 
> View attachment 279938


Wait Ali sells original GB/GBC games??


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 15, 2021)

Got to collect my Oculus Quest 2 in the morning


----------



## Jayro (Oct 15, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> Wait Ali sells original GB/GBC games??


No, they're all bootlegs. I buy them somewhat in bulk to reflash and sell my own cartridges I make in my Etsy store.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 15, 2021)

godreborn said:


> @Jayro , have you seen the avgn episode about gameboy accessories?  I think he says something like the size of the game genie for the console is like broadcasting to the world, "yeah, I'm a fucking cheater."  I burst out laughing at that part.


I haven't, but he's right... This thing is embarrassinglyassive. So massive, that they fit an entire cheat code booklet 1cm thick in the back of it.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 15, 2021)

Jayro said:


> No, they're all bootlegs. I buy them somewhat in bulk to reflash and sell my own cartridges I make in my Etsy store.


I see. I tought they did have blank carts for this kind of stuff. Good to know though


----------



## Jayro (Oct 15, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> I see. I tought they did have blank carts for this kind of stuff. Good to know though


They do, but they cost like $30. These bootlegs are only $5 each, which is hard to pass up when I sell mine for $20 each. I make a decent profit.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 15, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 278460


what? no splinter cell or USB2XBOX cable? are you insane?


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 15, 2021)

@zxr750j  got the same flashcart for my N3dsxl  only complaint it will not connect to my Wii U (Pokemon battle revolution) on clean roms idk why


----------



## Jayro (Oct 15, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> @zxr750j  got the same flashcart for my N3dsxl  only complaint it will not connect to my Wii U (Pokemon battle revolution) on clean roms idk why


Probably needs some kind of AP patch enabled.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 15, 2021)

maybe, the SS Game plays normally though


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 16, 2021)

Just picked it up earlier


----------



## godreborn (Oct 16, 2021)

@subcon959 , I played Ratchet and Clank today.  last night, I let it copy to the internal hdd along with its patch.  anyway, I played for about an hour today.  it's damn fun.  it's extremely forgiving when you die too.  I'm at the first planet after you go through the rift.  I don't know where I'm going exactly, because one of the characters said I was going the wrong way, but I've been moving pretty far in that direction.  I got my first I think it was called spybot.  then, shortly after, I put the system into rest mode. 

 I usually game in the early mornings like with dread and Ratchet, then play the wii u in the afternoons.  I'm trying to get back into new games, but it's been difficult.  however, I really like Ratchet and Clank.  I want to play more.  btw, aside from the disc spinning at the beginning, which I guess was to verify I owned the disc, the ps5 was super quiet, didn't even hear it at all.  I recently put it on a shelf instead of on that mat in the floor:


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 16, 2021)

A vpn

Was deciding between pia and surfshark, surfshark has unlimited devices and is based in britsh virigin islands (better for data security) also faster speeds,
pia is alot cheaper (surfshark is $2.49 a month under the 2 year plan which comes to $60+tax for 2 years than $60+tax every 1 year after, where as pia is $2.19+no tax a month under the 3 year plan which comes to $79), and a US company bought the company out a while ago, has a 10 device limit.

This is all just to access nyaa again (and fitgirl), verizon banned both sites via ip blocks back in june, I used a mirror site for nyaa since then but this past week someone with an automated script refreshing the site constantly got the site banned from cloudflare and access to the original nyaa site thus all mirror sites are now dead.
Tor "works" to bypass but lets just say even browsing a pretty much txt only site like nyaa takes 1 min to load pages just isnt convenient also having to boot up tor every time you want to visit the site.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2021)

Something game related (not that my bag was not otherwise filled with tools and books about tools/using tools/those that used tools for the ride back as usual) so back here


PCB vice was £4 as she did not know what it was it seems (fishing lure maker was twice that, though looking at the prices for those probably should have got that to flog on too), for reference you are probably looking at around £110 for that if you can find one and certainly better than the tablet holder in my normal vice I was using before. Did also buy another nice old cast vice for £4 but that is already in the shed.
£1 for the joystick (don't have an MSX but it is serial, and even without that suitable candidate for shelf of cool things), bunsen burner a la school ones I have been looking for for years and finally got one. Some bicycle cards in the wrapper as well for £1.


----------



## DudderButter (Oct 16, 2021)

Bath and Body Wallflower Refills. Here are the fragrances:

Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow
Autumn 
Spiced Apple Toddy
Sweater Weather
Tis' the Season

I love my room smelling like the seasons, what can I say?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 17, 2021)

Bought a 10 outlet, 4 usb power bar because my other one was used up mostly by stuff that used usb wall chargers. So like this I get more space on it for anything else I need.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hunt is finally over


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 17, 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZFLQB4K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1

I bought this so it fit both consoles.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 17, 2021)

@subcon959 , I just bought Ratchet and Clank for the ps4.  a friend, @Glyptofane , sent me a link to where it was $10 from playstation.  I'm hoping it works in the ps5.  have you encountered a ps4 game that didn't?


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> @subcon959 , I just bought Ratchet and Clank for the ps4.  a friend, @Glyptofane , sent me a link to where it was $10 from playstation.  I'm hoping it works in the ps5.  have you encountered a ps4 game that didn't?



The only PS4 games that don't work on PS5 are:

Afro Samurai 2 Revenge of Kuma Volume One
TT Isle of Man Ride on the Edge 2
Just Deal With It!
Robinson: The Journey
We Sing
Hitman Go: Definitive Edition
Shadwen


----------



## godreborn (Oct 17, 2021)

thanks.  can you copy the game to the internal drive as well if it's a ps4 game?  another friend told me Ratchet and Clank on the ps4 has a free ps5 upgrade.  if that's the case, I'll probably start going legit.  it's much better than the frustration of whether or not your system will shut off with the ps4 exploits.  don't play that system at all anyway, just need to check if this wifi stick works before I sell my ps4.  I don't have it yet.  I might have it this week.  it's in the USA, from China.


btw, I played another hour of Ratchet on the ps5 earlier today.  I'm now at the forest planet.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> thanks.  can you copy the game to the internal drive as well if it's a ps4 game?  another friend told me Ratchet and Clank on the ps4 has a free ps5 upgrade.  if that's the case, I'll probably start going legit.  it's much better than the frustration of whether or not your system will shut off with the ps4 exploits.  don't play that system at all anyway, just need to check if this wifi stick works before I sell my ps4.  I don't have it yet.  I might have it this week.  it's in the USA, from China.



seem to be the case, seem like you can get a free upgrade, if you are referring to Ratchet and Clank from 2016.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 17, 2021)

@Glyptofane said that's the only one he knows of on the ps4, so that's probably right.

the one who told me about the free upgrade was @atreyu187 though.  we text each other every now and then.

Glypto said the game is on ps+.  I plan to become a member next month, when I have some cash.  however, he sent me that link to where it's $10, and he said that the game will only work as long as I'm a member.  I'll probably be a member permanently, but it's too cheap to pass up.  free shipping too.  this is from playstation.com.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2021)

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
*


----------



## godreborn (Oct 19, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> *Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> View attachment 280463*


Damn good game.  Been playing that and Ratchet and Clank on the ps5, about an hour and a half each morning.


----------



## pustal (Oct 19, 2021)

Bought a PS5 this week, retail price from the store, no waiting list \o/

And just received this (the left one) on the mail after patiently waited the better part of a year now for an update on the right one:


----------



## ploggy (Oct 19, 2021)

My uncle gave this to me the other day. Apparently they're used in Factories and other Industrial places so they're built to be banged about, weighs a bit too  It's got a Touchscreen like the DS handhelds, like a plastic film over the screen. In good nick too. I cant use to game or anything but it's a nice retro type lappy 

It's a Panasonic CF-29 Toughbook.


----------



## ijackr (Oct 19, 2021)

A leather wallet


----------



## Minox (Oct 19, 2021)

Just pre-ordered a Pixel 6 Pro 256GB, it'll be nice to finally have something to replace my OnePlus 5T


----------



## pustal (Oct 19, 2021)

ploggy said:


> My uncle gave this to me the other day. Apparently they're used in Factories and other Industrial places so they're built to be banged about, weighs a bit too  It's got a Touchscreen like the DS handhelds, like a plastic film over the screen. In good nick too. I cant use to game or anything but it's a nice retro type lappy
> 
> It's a Panasonic CF-29 Toughbook.


Taking a look around, you can upgrade that PC's RAM to 1.5GB max. The processor doesn't have the execute-disabled bit, but there are ways to install Windows 10 if you really want to. I'd just install a modern Linux distro with a light desktop environment though.

I'd save the original hard drive in case you have driver problems with a newer OS and get probably something like a IDE-mSATA adapter and put an SSD on it.


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 19, 2021)

A SCSI PCI card and a DAT Tape drive.

My plan is to put an iso of Sonic CD in it….shame I can’t run it from the tape….maybe one day I’ll pick up a drive that can.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2021)

Minox said:


> Just pre-ordered a Pixel 6 Pro 256GB, it'll be nice to finally have something to replace my OnePlus 5T




How much are they, by the way?


----------



## ploggy (Oct 19, 2021)

pustal said:


> Taking a look around, you can upgrade that PC's RAM to 1.5GB max. The processor doesn't have the execute-disabled bit, but there are ways to install Windows 10 if you really want to. I'd just install a modern Linux distro with a light desktop environment though.
> 
> I'd save the original hard drive in case you have driver problems with a newer OS and get probably something like a IDE-mSATA adapter and put an SSD on it.


That's not a bad idea, I could always upgrade the ram and perhaps even sell it on. I'm sure someone would get more out of it than me. I'd probably end up putting it in my retro cupboard anyway


----------



## Minox (Oct 20, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> How much are they, by the way?


$999 in the US I believe, but Japan has a tendency to be more expensive so I ended up paying 127600 yen (~$1115). On the other hand I believe they tend to add extra hardware to support Felica payments so that'll be nice to finally have.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 20, 2021)

I just got one of those little foldable platforms to rest your right foot on while playing the acoustic guitar and it's ridiculous how much better it is for my comfort while playing for something that just props you up a few inches. It's not a huge change but it makes a huge difference.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 20, 2021)

My sister is very pregnant, as In having the baby next week, and she said she's been craving Popeyes tenders for a while now. So I ordered for her the 5 tender combo with Uber eats and I bought for me some King Shoyu Ramen from a place thats on my way to work called Kenzo's, for me to have later at work.


----------



## RandomUser (Oct 20, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I found the movie took long to get to the end fight and ended too quick. Also like a lot of trailers, the trailer shows alot.
> 
> There is also somethings I didn't like about Carnage, won't say anything cause I don't  really want to spoil it for anyone.


Sorry for late response, better late then never. That does sounds bad, almost like most movies put out these days or at least the sequel variants. Thank you for your response. Perhaps venom needed time to feed off of the host to prepare for the fight ?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 21, 2021)

Got a couple of *iPhone SEs (2020)* for my wife and I to suit the new 5G thing. We're a blue-collar family, and didn't need anything fancy. Haven't migrated yet from our old phones, but they seem nice. It's been some years since we had iPhones (3), so I'm looking forward to it. Sad to see they don't come with the little power blocks or earbuds like they seemingly did when the 2020s first release, but whatever.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jokes on you, I have 3 more things incoming. This being one of them


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 21, 2021)

Found these going through my old boxes and felt a burst of nostalgia.. I miss physical PC games.


----------



## RAHelllord (Oct 21, 2021)

I finally caved in and bought a DSi, used but nearly CIB with only the case and manual for the game missing. The DSi itself basically appears to be unplayed and looks almost pristine.


----------



## RAHelllord (Oct 21, 2021)

This is what I get for being distracted, ignore this post.


----------



## nasune (Oct 21, 2021)

a couple of 555 and 4017 chips to build this for my niece:



Spoiler


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 23, 2021)

gmarokmr said:


> My last purchase contained Cyberpunk. Yes, that one


Is it fixed yet?


----------



## SG854 (Oct 23, 2021)

I bought all the things a human can possibly need.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 23, 2021)

I really hope it doesn't suck..







Edit: Follow up after playing for a few hours, it's great fun!


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 23, 2021)

The My Nintendo posters arrived:






subcon959 said:


> I really hope it doesn't suck..


That's already out?


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 23, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> That's already out?



Supposed to be out on 26th but I received it early.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 23, 2021)

Playstation sure is taking their sweet time to ship Ratchet and Clank for the ps4.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Oct 24, 2021)

Got a CRT





Genesis Does!


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2021)

Chary said:


> Got a CRT
> 
> View attachment 281346
> 
> Genesis Does!


I had a crt from like the 70s at the old house.  it kept making a popping noise with its antennae.  eventually had to dispose of it.


----------



## pustal (Oct 24, 2021)

Just bought a pair of canvas for modding:













 €37 each! Can't wait for the mail man!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 24, 2021)

Socks! They cozy as fuck!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 25, 2021)

Bought a 6ft usb 2.0 extension cable. I got 2.0 cause it was cheaper and it was just to extend the usb cable on the fan I have on my gargoyle geckos enclosure, so it's just for power no data. It's just to have some more airflow so I won't have mold growing on the plants or anywhere else in it.

Also ordered a 65ft BNC Video + Power DC Extension Cable. I had to move one of my  security cameras that's in my backyard because we are building an addition to the house and the cable just crapped out. No visible damage but it just stopped working. I know the camera works cause I unplugged the other camera into my backyard and plugged it into that and it's works.


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 25, 2021)

Couldn't resist buying these for the Quest 2


----------



## RandomUser (Oct 26, 2021)

I wanted one too:


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 26, 2021)

I tried repairing the white DS Lite I bought previously and I broke the LCD ribbon and I can't seem to put it back together that well.... So I bought another one. Might sell this broken one for cheap.  I also bought a moddable Switch (getting it tomorrow) with Odyssey, the trilogy and BoTW, a PS Vita, Pokémon Colosseum + Box, Pokémon Omega Ruby, a SNES case for my Raspberry Pi and a Chinese LCD Tetris. Will post pictures once each thing arrives. It'll take a bit.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

@subcon959 , not sure why but my shipment of Ratchet and Clank for the ps4 has been delayed.  and, yesterday, I changed my email on the ps5 to one of my main ones.  the email was still tied to my Japanese account on the ps4, and I had forgotten the password.  I'm glad I still remembered enough Japanese to navigate the store (been 13 years since I lived in Japan).  it asks for your birthday to verify it's you, and it's a good thing I had used my real one (fake name though) or else I would've been screwed.  haha.  anyway, I had to make another email address (now have 9) just as a placeholder to have the Japanese account associated with it, then move that email over to the legit, ps5 one.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 27, 2021)

1


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 27, 2021)

Don't have a picture yet. Ordered one of the new MacBook Pros. Going back to school and I need something that'll last me for quite some time.


----------



## BulletExodus (Oct 27, 2021)

Recently bought this baby (this is a Google image)

and gotta say, the graphical difference is noticeable as hell.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 281933


I beat the hell out of that game.  posted several images of my progress in the things you've achieved thread or whatever it's called.  I love the game, best Mario game imo.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 27, 2021)

TV Stand to fit PS5 and Xbox Series X


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> TV Stand to fit PS5 and Xbox Series X


I plan to buy the tv stand you linked me, the one in the picture, once I get rid of my entertainment center.  it won't be for like a year or so though.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Oct 28, 2021)

Just copped a Switch Lite today for 100$ (Slight Cosmetic Damage/Removed analog Nubs) and a Replacement Housing Shell (27$) for my Switch. Hopefully I don't mess anything up once it gets here.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 28, 2021)

it's finally here, and thank you @Glyptofane for telling me about the $10 sale on this game:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 29, 2021)

Ordered a new usb drive for my newphews wii. Theirs is starting to fail so a bought a 128gb SanDisk ultra fit. it's replacing a 64gb lexar drive.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 29, 2021)

Raspberry Pi Zero 2 W, and a customized GB Pocket shell I designed for a one-of-a-kind MediCat USB Gameboy Pocket.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 29, 2021)

Got my hands on a fun shocky stick from a farmers market recently. Always wanted one for reasons.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 29, 2021)

genesis controllers:


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 30, 2021)

[removed, oops]


----------



## Jayro (Oct 30, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 282250


Mmm, yes... quite the purchase there.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 30, 2021)

Chary said:


> Got a CRT
> 
> View attachment 281346
> 
> Genesis Does!


Nice, so you changed your mind about not getting a bulky crt.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 30, 2021)

I bought for my uncle a Seagate 2tb hdd for his Xbox1. His randomly died today. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 30, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Mmm, yes... quite the purchase there.


LOL sorry, I thought this was post here funny pictures


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 30, 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09HMWZ6F3/ < 

pew pew pew


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 31, 2021)

Just bought on PS4 PSN Friday the 13th Killer Puzzle and The King Of Fighters Collection: The Orochi Saga. All together it was about $8


----------



## Cha0tic (Oct 31, 2021)

Too much, fold 3, ps5, new gaming laptop, an xbox series S. It was a busy month for me lmfao


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 1, 2021)

Logan97 said:


> Just copped a Switch Lite today for 100$ (Slight Cosmetic Damage/Removed analog Nubs) and a Replacement Housing Shell (27$) for my Switch. Hopefully I don't mess anything up once it gets here.


Had to cancel the Cosmic Shell since I Accidently shipped it to an old address, but anyhow I chose a Different look.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 1, 2021)

Ordered for my cousin a powerbrick for his Xbox1. His Xbox1 won't turn on and he want to rule that out before he had to buy a new xbox.


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Nov 1, 2021)

Got another v1 nintendo switch with brand new white joycons that came with a oled system for £130


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Nov 2, 2021)

Ordered these a while ago from japan. They came in today. I'm blown away at how good the condition of the Game boy light is.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Nov 2, 2021)

It's currently charging. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2021)

I got a new necklace! It’s the Sigil of Lilith


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2021)

Recently gotten a Falcon 360 from @DaFixer 
Came with a controller (unopened in box) + Mirrors Edge in the DVD drive and GTA 4 on disc.

Cheers mate!


----------



## godreborn (Nov 2, 2021)

Nintendo came through.  took two weeks, but I finally got a replacement right joycon for my Mario, red and blue switch!


----------



## pustal (Nov 2, 2021)

I bought some nostalgia to repair and mod.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 3, 2021)

pustal said:


> I bought some nostalgia to repair and mod.
> 
> View attachment 282865


I bought one about 3 years ago to recap and install a better screen. It also came with the screw on battery pack, that lasts about 15 minutes and I was going to replace the battery in it. Never ended up modded it or replacing the caps cause it still works and cause I don't really play it all that much to even bother with it. I do want to at least mod the battery pack with a newer rc battery


----------



## pustal (Nov 3, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I bought one about 3 years ago to recap and install a better screen. It also came with the screw on battery pack, that lasts about 15 minutes and I was going to replace the battery in it. Never ended up modded it or replacing the caps cause it still works and cause I don't really play it all that much to even bother with it. I do want to at least mod the battery pack with a newer rc battery



Keep close attention to the old caps at least. Even without usage they may leak.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 3, 2021)

My best friend just told me that the shoppers drug mart near me had ps5 in-stock cause another of our friend had just bought one from them about 10 minutes earlier. So I ran down to the store and asked and they had 1 left.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 4, 2021)

I enjoyed the Cold War campaign so took a chance on this, plus it was free with Nectar points so why not..


----------



## godreborn (Nov 4, 2021)

@subcon959 , a couple days ago I bought psn+ from cdkeys.  I was nervous doing this, because I don't want to get banned for getting a cheaper psn+.  it was only $39.99 instead of $59.99, but a friend of mine has free psn 'til 2035 due to a mistake sony made with free trials.  I'm not sure if sony can find this stuff out or not, but I kinda regret getting it for cheaper because of that.  don't want my ps5 account or ps5 banned for it.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 4, 2021)

@godreborn don't worry nobody pays full price for subscriptions these days. I know for Xbox people use a vpn to get the cheaper price from certain countries. I think they would shut that down if they cared enough, they just want as many people as possible on the service for now.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Nov 4, 2021)

Finally


----------



## Chary (Nov 4, 2021)

I blame @relauby


----------



## godreborn (Nov 4, 2021)

@Chary , I beat the first game on the 360, think it was when I was still using a flashed drive, but I'm not sure.  haven't really played the other two.  I have them, pirated, on my ps3.  one thing I remember is that the title in the xmb uses a weird title name pointer for the game name.  the editor shows the English name first, but there's a separate English name that you need to change if you want to change the game name.  think it says (digital) or has a trademark symbol or something, which I find irritating.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 4, 2021)

btw, it does that for all three games iirc.  sonic the hedgehog episodes 1 and 2 do the same thing.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 4, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 283167
> 
> 
> Finally


What is it about that console design that is still so damn aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Nov 4, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> What is it about that console design that is still so damn aesthetically pleasing.







Do not talk to me or my son ever again.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 4, 2021)

they arrived:


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 4, 2021)

Washing machine died today. I ended up buying a new one, well its order for pickup on Saturday.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Nov 4, 2021)

I bought Nintendo Switch OLED two weeks ago. Haven't opened it yet because I haven't found a screen protector that covers the entire screen. Oh, and waiting for that alignment tool


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 5, 2021)

Just decided to get an Everdrive X7 and an EON64 for my original N64 console  I can't believe that still works since getting it back in 1998.

And no, I'm not HDMI modding it because that's so freaking expensive x3


----------



## 0x3000027E (Nov 5, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> And no, I'm not HDMI modding it because that's so freaking expensive x3


A very fun install though!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 5, 2021)

0x3000027E said:


> A very fun install though!


I have zero soldering skills, so this will be way better than plain old composite


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 5, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Nice color but not worth the extra money. The regular, none xbox or Playstation branded ones, are exactly the same.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 5, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Nice color but not worth the extra money. The regular, none xbox or Playstation branded ones, are exactly the same.



How much r the The regular, none xbox or Playstation branded ones?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 5, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> How much r the The regular, none xbox or Playstation branded ones?


I bought for my uncle a 2tb Seagate the other day. It was $80(Canadian) the Xbox branded version was $110.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 5, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I bought for my uncle a 2tb Seagate the other day. It was $80(Canadian) the Xbox branded version was $110.


Oh OK this 4TB I got for $60 so I'm good


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (Nov 6, 2021)

Super excited about this one as I love the failed Jag..


----------



## xoINARIox (Nov 6, 2021)

My PS5 got a Makeover


----------



## T-hug (Nov 7, 2021)

Got this for my bday, wasn't expecting it at all:


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 7, 2021)

T-hug said:


> Got this for my bday, wasn't expecting it at all:
> View attachment 283602


A TV remote? What a crappy gift


----------



## Yayo1990 (Nov 7, 2021)

Today I got my splitter and my capture card! It's looking good so far.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Nov 7, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Super excited about this one as I love the failed Jag..


I bought one a few days ago as well.

Now I just need a 3DO ODE. But I'm not gonna buy it from Mnemo, that's for sure. I hope someone else will develop a new one.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (Nov 7, 2021)

stranno said:


> I bought one a few days ago as well.
> 
> Now I just need a 3DO ODE. But I'm not gonna buy it from Mnemo, that's for sure. I hope someone else will develop a new one.


Yeah, I noticed he's now asking for bitcoin payment so the price is double what it was a while back


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 7, 2021)

Things I recently got. Covid. Symptoms started Nov 3rd. Tested the 5th. Positive results the 6th. I have felt like I am dying for several days and that if I go to sleep I might not wake up. I can't even begin to fully explain in words how incredibly horrible this is. Thank God I was fully vaccinated because I can NOT imagine it being worse than this. I would certainly be in the hospital on my death bed. I start 4 antibody injections tomorrow.


----------



## smf (Nov 7, 2021)

I recently got a de10 nano & have dug round in my hoard for all the things necessary to try it out.

(us plug converter, usb keyboard, usb otg adapter, hdmi cable, network cable, sd card, bluetooth adapter).


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 7, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


What you got planned?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 7, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> What you got planned?


Replace the Zero 1 in my Retroflag GPi Case


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 7, 2021)

$100 for getting vaccinated, took like a month and a half to get it
all you suckers were getting vaccinated for free


----------



## City (Nov 7, 2021)

Got the dialga and palkia Switch Lite 

No game included. What a ripoff lol but I still wanted it. I wanted the DS Lite version when the original came out but couldn't get it.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 9, 2021)

A cute lil' mini Metroid (not my photo).

Am still tempted by the beefier 6" version (this one is 2.5"), but can't justify the inflated prices it goes for at the moment. Maybe later. I think this size has its charms too.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 10, 2021)

We'll probably watch this when the kids come home for Thanksgiving.





And got this as one of my wife's Christmas gifts. She's got a thing for cute spoon holders that go on the stove.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 10, 2021)

Socks for next month.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 10, 2021)

I bought a black Xbox 360 controller “for parts, not working”. I got it to swap my torn analog sticks on my white Xbox 360 controller. Turns out, the black one works fine. I think it had a faulty battery pack. I’m thinking about swapping different colored buttons. I could make a pretty cool black/white themed controller….maybe.


----------



## Chary (Nov 10, 2021)

showing three different gens of playstation systems some love today


----------



## godreborn (Nov 11, 2021)

no more running out of battery power with the ps5.  :


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 11, 2021)

Chary said:


> showing three different gens of playstation systems some love today
> 
> View attachment 284101


I read that as The Nonbinary Games


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 11, 2021)

Bought this thing. Can't wait for it to get here. Got an N64 itch that I can't quite scratch with emulation.

Edit: Everdrive as well.


----------



## RaffyTaffy (Nov 11, 2021)

A new monitor and a gameboy pocket


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 12, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> I bought a black Xbox 360 controller “for parts, not working”. I got it to swap my torn analog sticks on my white Xbox 360 controller. Turns out, the black one works fine. I think it had a faulty battery pack. I’m thinking about swapping different colored buttons. I could make a pretty cool black/white themed controller….maybe.


As it turns out, the battery is working fine, after “resetting” it. Shorted pins 2,6 then 1,5.


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 12, 2021)

Thanks, Best Buy


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 12, 2021)

The Dread amiibos are cool, but I guess I've got longer to wait if I want models/merch of the Dread Gravity Suit.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 12, 2021)

Spoiler


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 12, 2021)

...it got me


----------



## Jayro (Nov 12, 2021)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> View attachment 282745
> 
> Ordered these a while ago from japan. They came in today. I'm blown away at how good the condition of the Game boy light is.


I want a Gameboy Light so badly.... Considering only 6,000 of them were ever made.

I guess the most recent thing I've bought was my MediCat USB Gameboy Pocket shell, from Retrosix.co.uk:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 12, 2021)

For my Pi Zero 2 W


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Nov 12, 2021)

This cutie Keyboard:
88 Keys, Midi, BT, foldable
~Heavenly ~


----------



## Jayro (Nov 12, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> For my Pi Zero 2 W


I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jealous... I don't have any money right now or until the new year to spend on Pi projects, except for the Pi Zero 2 W "BAD USB" hardware I ordered to turn it into an oversized USB stick. Otherwise, I wanna build my parents a Magic Mirror with one. It would be perfect for that.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 12, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> This cutie Keyboard:
> 88 Keys, Midi, BT, foldable
> ~Heavenly ~



That is one impressive Keyboard. @[email protected]


----------



## Esdeath (Nov 12, 2021)

Some battery holders and cr1616 batteries for my Pokémon Ruby, Sapphire and Emerald.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 16, 2021)

Traded my Digital PS5 for an Series X on OfferUp.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 16, 2021)

Raspberry Pi Zero 2 W.

Just upgraded my old Pi Zero NES cart arcade with it, and the new weekly image of Retropie. Runs great!

But also runs hotter than shit, even with that heatsink!


----------



## Yayo1990 (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Foxtrot_Uniform (Nov 16, 2021)

got a BDSP switch lite. how do we trade in consoles for an OLED? That seems to be the hacker's new focus.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 16, 2021)

Foxtrot_Uniform said:


> got a BDSP switch lite. how do we trade in consoles for an OLED? That seems to be the hacker's new focus.




I found this, but I have no idea if it’s still ongoing


----------



## Foxtrot_Uniform (Nov 16, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> I found this, but I have no idea if it’s still ongoing



Its not unfortunately. I plan on keeping my BDSP Lite and want to hack it.

videos like this are why I am hopeful that ignoring tire kicking dipshits and jannies in the Switch noob thread will eventually see the system pwned. This too was a "secure system" and anyone mentioning "hours" in anything is mega CRINGE:


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 16, 2021)

Grossly overpaid for this, but it's worth it damn it. Also got a Retrotink 2X Mini. Not the BEST picture quality, but hey. Better than just plugging it into a modern display. Right? Got two Tribute 64 controllers and an everdrive coming my way. More excited than I should be.



Also got this. Yay?


----------



## Jayro (Nov 17, 2021)

Memoir said:


> View attachment 285245View attachment 285246
> 
> Grossly overpaid for this, but it's worth it damn it. Also got a Retrotink 2X Mini. Not the BEST picture quality, but hey. Better than just plugging it into a modern display. Right? Got two Tribute 64 controllers and an everdrive coming my way. More excited than I should be.
> 
> ...


You SHOULD be excited, the Everdrive 64 is an incredible investment! I'm saving up for a GC Loader PNP (Genuine, not clone.)


----------



## Foxtrot_Uniform (Nov 17, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Thanks, Best Buy
> View attachment 284349



I don't really get the point of amiibos but I feel like i am in the minority who think that Phazon monsters were more scary than the EMMI/ hal 9000 wannabes without any of the tension.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 17, 2021)

Jayro said:


> You SHOULD be excited, the Everdrive 64 is an incredible investment! I'm saving up for a GC Loader PNP (Genuine, not clone.)


Oh, I am excited. Just not about the price.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 17, 2021)

My Zelda game and watch came on Saturday and I ordered, today, a reproduction of the gba resident evil 2 and a reproduction of the gbc resident evil 1.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 17, 2021)

Bought a bunch of things for my business, like video clips I need, a new microphone for my upcoming podcast, etc. Work's been crazy lately. Been making the cover art for my new book, recording test audio, working on the website, building my Twitter following, scripting the podcast, writing my blog and actually writing the book. It's been non stop for weeks.

Then I decided since I'd been an adult and done my job, I treated myself to a bunch of new Switch games. Including SMT 5, Sonic Colours, Dark Souls, Story Of Seasons, Splatoon 2, Mario Maker 2, Ninja Gaiden Master Collection, and I have Pokemon games on order so my daughter and I can race through them. I did have a replacement copy (traded the old one in when money was tight) of Animal Crossing ordered as well since I have the expansion pass to get the DLC for free, but all the postman delivered was half a shredded envelope with the game nowhere to be seen. Thankfully the seller on eBay was an absolute gentleman about it and gave a full refund.

I also invested in a chocobo hooded blanket because I was cold, and a cuddly Y'shtola for non perverted reasons that I'm not authorized to reveal just yet.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 17, 2021)

OLED Switch from my local job Target.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 17, 2021)

not sure what happened here, but I bought one zelda game and watch from gamestop.  it took quite a while to get here, but for some reason it came by way of amazon.  anyway, instead of one zelda game and watch, they sent me four, all in the same box:


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> not sure what happened here, but I bought one zelda game and watch from gamestop.  it took quite a while to get here, but for some reason it came by way of amazon.  anyway, instead of one zelda game and watch, they sent me four, all in the same box:
> 
> View attachment 285405


Nice,I wouldn't be complaining if I got more than 1(not saying you are).


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> not sure what happened here, but I bought one zelda game and watch from gamestop.  it took quite a while to get here, but for some reason it came by way of amazon.  anyway, instead of one zelda game and watch, they sent me four, all in the same box:
> 
> View attachment 285405


Score. May I have one?


----------



## Yayo1990 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 18, 2021)

Canceled my pre-order of pokemon shinning pearl on amazon and pre-ordered it from bestbuy. Amazon for some reason keep delaying orders when I pre-order something.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Score. May I have one?


my conscience is bothering me, I kinda feel like I should tell gamestop about their mistake.  I don't think they'll ever find out who got more of that item since the shipping list says "quantity: 1."  it will come up when they do inventory.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> my conscience is bothering me, I kinda feel like I should tell gamestop about their mistake.  I don't think they'll ever find out who got more of that item since the shipping list says "quantity: 1."  it will come up when they do inventory.


"The company is ranked 521st on the Fortune 500"

Mate seriously, don't feel bad, some underpaid employee made an honest mistake that will take the most tiny insignificant nip out of a corporation's profits. If you tell them, said employee will probably get fired, or docked pay. If the company notices the mistake, they won't even bother asking you to return the extras, they'll just eat the loss, that's how these businesses work.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 19, 2021)

Ended up pre-ordering Rune Factory 5 Earthmate Limited Edition for the switch.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 19, 2021)

godreborn said:


> my conscience is bothering me, I kinda feel like I should tell gamestop about their mistake.  I don't think they'll ever find out who got more of that item since the shipping list says "quantity: 1."  it will come up when they do inventory.


9 times out of 10 they'll write it off. This kind of mistake happens a lot more than you'd think. Hand the extras out to friends and family. Or y'know, send em out to someone on here.  

I kid. Don't feel too bad about it.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2021)

I've decided to keep them, not sure what I'll do with them.  I was thinking about selling them for less than msrp, then using some of the money to donate to devs and up my low cash (have less than $500 in the bank).  the main reason is the above post where someone said the person who made the mistake could get in trouble or fired if I were to tell them.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 19, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I've decided to keep them, not sure what I'll do with them.  I was thinking about selling them for less than msrp, then using some of the money to donate to devs and up my low cash (have less than $500 in the bank).  the main reason is the above post where someone said the person who made the mistake could get in trouble or fired if I were to tell them.


Oh one of them would make a smashing Christmas present for your number 1 person called Amanda


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 19, 2021)

@godreborn keep one sealed, open one to play, maybe have one to hack or if not send a couple to good friends.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> @godreborn keep one sealed, open one to play, maybe have one to hack or if not send a couple to good friends.


thinking about at least selling one of them to recoup the loss I've suffered from buying a year's subscription to mcafee and not being able to get a refund after less than two months.  I would've paid for those two months, but I'm in it for the entire year now.  never buying from them again.  it was around $40 for the first year, so I may sell the system for around that, plus shipping.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2021)

Armadillo said:


>


haha, love it.  it's very cute!  I have the yoshi wiimote, and on the side of the box, it shows yoshi's arm and hand holding the wiimote.  I burst out laughing.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 20, 2021)

So bestbuy screwed up on my order of pokemon pearl, it won't be delivered until atleast Tuesday, so I'm probaby going to walmart to buy a copy there


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 20, 2021)

Got these in. Thought I was getting the Everdrive, but I thought wrong! These controllers are actually better than I thought they'd be. My only complaint is they are too sensitive. I can control the cannon in SM64 with some adjustment.. But yeah... So close.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 20, 2021)

Perfect


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## IS1982 (Nov 21, 2021)

Decided to spoil myself. I got some pretty good stuff.

Cherrywood smoked sausage
Esrom cheese
Dried capelin
Assorted cheeses
This was my first time trying esrom. Though I like it, I wouldn't recommend it. It tastes similar to swiss, if swiss were a billion times stronger, and like onions. It also tastes a bit like the smell of gasoline. My parents didn't like it and made me stick it in a bag so it doesn't make other things taste/smell like it. I don't know why. It's perfectly good cheese!

I also hadn't had dried fish before today. It was pretty good... for the most part. It was very salty, but I think soaking it would help. It tasted and smelled of fish (as would be expected). It had a nice texture, similar to beef jerky. There is one thing I didn't like. The heads. They were the most bitter thing I've ever tasted. If you took away the heads, I'd give them a 8/10. And if you were to soak them to get rid of salt, they'd probably be a 10/10.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 22, 2021)

Digital

State of Decay 2 juggernaut edition
Risk of rain 2
Insurgency Sandstorm 
Spec Ops The line 

Physical

Cyberpunk for 10$ at Target.
Just want to see how it plays on the Series X


----------



## nxwing (Nov 22, 2021)

Got this Kingu figure a few weeks ago:


Also picked up my pre-order of Shining Pearl last Friday:


----------



## Flame (Nov 22, 2021)

POKEMON!


----------



## Yayo1990 (Nov 22, 2021)

XD

I got it for less than 90 bucks. It was a steal!


----------



## zxr750j (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm not very original, but still supporting the makers...


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 22, 2021)

4TB SSD for the PS5, I guess my wallet is screaming now


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bought at gamestop the other day Pokémon shinning pearl and Assassins creed Valhalla ps5. I bought Valhalla cause it was $30. When my copy of pearl from bestbuy arrives I'm returning it.

My sister asked Me to buy her some games cause they were on sale. I got her P5R for ps4 and outerworlds for xbox 1. She also want me to buy Maneater for xbox1 for her.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> 4TB SSD for the PS5, I guess my wallet is screaming now View attachment 286326


Baller move.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 23, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Baller move.


he bought it for me...he just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 23, 2021)

godreborn said:


> he bought it for me...he just doesn't know it yet.



Lmao sure you can have the box, I will keep the SSD.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 23, 2021)

I'll take it from your ps5 while you're asleep.  I know where you hide the emergency key.


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 23, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 286500


Eyyy, you got a C64. Congrats! C64s are the best. 
How much did you get it for? I know prices have gotten crazy.


----------



## Chary (Nov 23, 2021)

Picked up Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order, The Witcher 3, and Dishonored 2 at GameStop as part of their B2G1 sale. Slowly filling out my PS4 collection


----------



## Yayo1990 (Nov 23, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Eyyy, you got a C64. Congrats! C64s are the best.
> How much did you get it for? I know prices have gotten crazy.


Yo! I paid it about 25 EUR. I found it on an used shop I usually go in my town. It doesn't usually have old school stuff so it was quite a catch. There's no video cable and no games sadly


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 23, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> Yo! I paid it about 25 EUR. I found it on an used shop I usually go in my town. It doesn't usually have old school stuff so it was quite a catch. There's no video cable and no games sadly


That's still a steal. Every C64 I've seen is going for 100+, but usually around 200. (CAD) Have fun with it!


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 23, 2021)

Purchased a game "Desert Storm" from gog. Will install later, as I'm still dealing with my BF in hospital, sedated.


----------



## emigre (Nov 23, 2021)

I fluked buying a PS5.


----------



## bazamuffin (Nov 23, 2021)

Been waiting since February for it, better be worth it


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 23, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> Purchased a game "Desert Storm" from gog. Will install later, as I'm still dealing with my BF in hospital, sedated.


Hope he's ok 


bazamuffin said:


> Been waiting since February for it, better be worth it


Pls report back once you've got a good impression of it. Is it the one that puts the border around the display?


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 23, 2021)

ZS Samus-style hoodie.





From AliExpress, arrived today. It's fairly thin synthetic material, not your typical winter hoodie, but seems well made and will be good for indoor or summer wear.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 23, 2021)

the new version came first (plan to return the used version).  it's copying to the internal ssd right now:


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 23, 2021)

godreborn said:


> the new version came first (plan to return the used version).  it's copying to the internal ssd right now:
> 
> View attachment 286663



Great game hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 23, 2021)

Bought a google wifi


----------



## godreborn (Nov 23, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Great game hope you enjoy it.


I have a pirated copy of the ps4 version, but I don't own the disc.  I don't play any games on my ps4 though.  it seems to be holding out quite well on rest mode, so maybe I will eventually.  right now, I'm finishing up the installs of the remaining ps4 games I have to install completely.  it's somewhat misleading as there's an amount to start playing the game, then an amount to get the entire game on the ssd.  it says "complete" or something when it's just enough to play the game.  I'm in the downloads/uploads section.  does this continue to work in rest mode?


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 23, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I have a pirated copy of the ps4 version, but I don't own the disc.  I don't play any games on my ps4 though.  it seems to be holding out quite well on rest mode, so maybe I will eventually.  right now, I'm finishing up the installs of the remaining ps4 games I have to install completely.  it's somewhat misleading as there's an amount to start playing the game, then an amount to get the entire game on the ssd.  it says "complete" or something when it's just enough to play the game.  I'm in the downloads/uploads section.  does this continue to work in rest mode?
> 
> View attachment 286671



Well play the PS5 version I guess, lol watch out for DLC, I spent like 50 on dlc, for going physical disc.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 23, 2021)

oh, I'm doing my ps4 games right now.  Final Fantasy X and X-2 requires about 14 minutes to get the rest of the game.  I signed in to download that update for tales of arise.  I'm going to sign out after all this is done in case an exploit is released ever.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 24, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Well play the PS5 version I guess, lol watch out for DLC, I spent like 50 on dlc, for going physical disc.


I'm on my last game now.  I just put it into rest mode to see if it copies.  I'm downstairs now.  I'll check it later.  After it's done, I'll put arise back in.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 24, 2021)

My boss has been letting me take home wiped HDDs we swap out from consoles and laptops and such we repair, so decided to order this: 

https://www.newegg.com/orico-ds500c3-us-bk/p/0VN-0003-00183?Item=9SIA1DS6UN3845

So I can add more storage for definitelynotpiratedmaterials things I download that aren't super important.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 24, 2021)

got both the used and the new, sending the used back for a refund.  it was only a $2 difference:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 25, 2021)

lol got to take 3 1TB HDDs from work for free because someone ordered 3.5 instead of 2.5 drives by mistake lol


Spoiler: lolhdds


----------



## Chary (Nov 25, 2021)

Gotta love a good Black Friday sale


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 26, 2021)

Returned the bestbuy copy of pokemon shining pearl and bought for my uncles Christmas gift Dark Souls 3 for xbox. He said he wanted to try it.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 26, 2021)

Black Friday


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 27, 2021)

Bought some on-sale stuff on a whim





Also, my DSONE clone arrived, worked as expected


----------



## Flame (Nov 27, 2021)

gotta buy them all


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 27, 2021)

Forgot about these lol I have a few more items Coming in. 

Pulse Red 11/17 (In store pickup)
Strike Camo 11/27 (Ordered online)


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 27, 2021)

1TB for switch, was on sale for $110 on thanksgiving (back to msrp on bf strangely)

Going move to atmos from sx, no more drag and drop and super xci's so need more room to install everything on the card, my 400GB one was pretty full


----------



## zxr750j (Nov 28, 2021)

Got me a 13" ryzen 5 5600U 16GB lapyop 
https://psref.lenovo.com/Detail/Yoga/Yoga_Slim_7_13ACN5?M=82CY000UMH


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 28, 2021)

So I on a whim, I bought this FAKE mini NES at a shop for only $20. Get it home and LAME. Doesn't have any good games and can't add my own. So I decided I'm gonna strip the components out of the Fake mini Nes, and I'm gonna fit inside a Rasp Pie 4. Gonna try make the orig wired controllers work, but have 2 8-Bitdo Bluetooth Nes controllers anyways. Not to mention can add many other emulators also (Retro-Pie). Fun times! Will try post more pics once done!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 28, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>


I just seen that those came out...may have to pick me one up too.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 28, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I just seen that those came out...may have to pick me one up too.


Yea waiting for my Retroflag GPi Case to get here


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 28, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> So I on a whim, I bought this FAKE mini NES at a shop for only $20. Get it home and LAME. Doesn't have any good games and can't add my own. So I decided I'm gonna strip the components out of the Fake mini Nes, and I'm gonna fit inside a Rasp Pie 4. Gonna try make the orig wired controllers work, but have 2 8-Bitdo Bluetooth Nes controllers anyways. Not to mention can add many other emulators also (Retro-Pie). Fun times! Will try post more pics once done!
> View attachment 287335
> View attachment 287338


IIRC in the Others/Oldies subforum there's a thread about adding games to fake NES classics - idk if it works for all/yours, but worth a look if you haven't seen it


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 28, 2021)

Got me a Retrotink 2x Pro for my N64, the EON64 was giving me issues


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 28, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> IIRC in the Others/Oldies subforum there's a thread about adding games to fake NES classics - idk if it works for all/yours, but worth a look if you haven't seen it


Yes thanks I did see that yesterday, but said F it. Pi 4 be so much better! Actually what is scary, I live 5 minutes from a Microcenter, and 3 minutes from a Best Buy...and wife doesn't know I have a credit card for either.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 29, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Yes thanks I did see that yesterday, but said F it. Pi 4 be so much better! Actually what is scary, I live 5 minutes from a Microcenter, and 3 minutes from a Best Buy...and wife doesn't know I have a credit card for either.



[secretly calls your wifie and tells her]


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 29, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> [secretly calls your wifie and tells her]


Then I'm secretly Not married.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Nov 29, 2021)

I managed to snatch it for 22 EUR! Can't believe it arrived though


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 29, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 287508
> 
> I managed to snatch it for 22 EUR! Can't believe it arrived though


I also got this  was a bit disappointed you can't use it as a regular Bluetooth controller though (on Android, and as far as I know)


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 29, 2021)

I bought a doughnut [that looks like @banjo2] and COFFEE!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 29, 2021)

Ordered for my uncle to give me for Christmas(I know) Lost Judgment for ps4 on amazon and ordered a Popeyes 5 peice tender combo for my sister on uber eats, just now.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Nov 30, 2021)

A neat little cleaning buddy that can clean up after itself. 

Also an 8TB Seagate Ironwolf drive for my NAS


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 30, 2021)

Razer Opus
Black Ops Cold War
Resident Evil Village




Yeah, I think this is it for me for this month of November 

I've have to work 7 days straight and while currently, I don't have the time, I just want to build a catalog of games once I get my free time off 

Next Month I'm definitely getting Halo infinite and possibly A 1 TB or 2tb SSD For Christmas.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 30, 2021)

Got these two in. Also have the two Retro Bit Tribute 64 controllers. Great to have options, right?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 30, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Got me a Retrotink 2x Pro for my N64, the EON64 was giving me issues


I got the 2x mini and oh my God I'm glad I did. I don't have fancy scaling options and can't do scart or component, but it works great. Even on a 65" TV my N64 and SNES games look fine.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 30, 2021)

Memoir said:


> I got the 2x mini and oh my God I'm glad I did. I don't have fancy scaling options and can't do scart or component, but it works great. Even on a 65" TV my N64 and SNES games look fine.



Yeah, it's seamless and works great with N64, my EON64 was giving sporadic signals, requiring me to soft reboot my N64 till it picked up a signal. Highly recommend the Retrotink line of products


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 30, 2021)

I ordered a 64gb SanDisk sd card and 2  white chocolate bars. They should arrive tomorrow.

I needed the sd card for my dsi. I needed it for my newphews wii, cause they somehow messed up the old one and any games wouldn't show up on it.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 1, 2021)

Ordered a 256GB SD for my 3DS, and a 2TB WD hard drive for my Wii U, as well as a gamepad


----------



## Yayo1990 (Dec 1, 2021)

Small recap tho: all my November's purchases. The black thing is a Playstation TV.


----------



## CptMono (Dec 1, 2021)

I _finally_ replaced my 3DS charger, so I can use it again now!


----------



## godreborn (Dec 1, 2021)

I got my fourth 1TB micro sd card today, so now all four of my switches has one.  testing it right now:





I made a mistake with devkitpro, so I uninstalled it.  it's back, just with all packages gone.    I've been sick all day too, so it's been a pretty bad day.  been sleeping all day, so I don't feel that tired atm.  though, I did make the oled my primary just now though.


----------



## wolf-snake (Dec 1, 2021)

Pokemon Pearl Remake because i know it would piss people online.


----------



## wolf-snake (Dec 1, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> Pokemon Pearl Remake because i know it would piss people off online.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 1, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> Pokemon Pearl Remake because i know it would piss people online.


I got pearl myself. Mainly because I played diamond on ds


----------



## wolf-snake (Dec 2, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I got pearl myself. Mainly because I played diamond on ds


I made it half way through Diamond DS before i just stopped caring but i'm enjoying the Remakes quite alot.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 2, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> I made it half way through Diamond DS before i just stopped caring but i'm enjoying the Remakes quite alot.


Yeah I understand that. After r/s/fr/lg I didn't really care about the newer pokemon games. I did get into black and especially soul silver but after that I didn't really care. I bought Y trying to get back into it, but found the game way to easy. With pokemon moon think I got to the 3rd island trial before I stopped playing.

I got back into pokemon with lets go Pikachu and pokemon sword, even though I found them really easy, I did enjoy them.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 2, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> I made it half way through Diamond DS before i just stopped caring but i'm enjoying the Remakes quite alot.



The remakes are everything Sword and Shield should've been.


----------



## wolf-snake (Dec 2, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Yeah I understand that. After r/s/fr/lg I didn't really care about the newer pokemon games. I did get into black and especially soul silver but after that I didn't really care. I bought Y trying to get back into it, but found the game way to easy. With pokemon moon think I got to the 3rd island trial before I stopped playing.
> 
> I got back into pokemon with lets go Pikachu and pokemon sword, even though I found them really easy, I did enjoy them.


Ehh every pokemon game is too easy if its not your first one. Replayed Emerald earlier and noticed some trainers straight up won't ise Super Effective moves on you when it would totally result in a win for them.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 2, 2021)

the book came, and it smells like a new game.    the first page I opened up to was dragon quest 1's:


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 2, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I got my fourth 1TB micro sd card today, so now all four of my switches has one.  testing it right now:
> 
> View attachment 287693
> 
> I made a mistake with devkitpro, so I uninstalled it.  it's back, just with all packages gone.    I've been sick all day too, so it's been a pretty bad day.  been sleeping all day, so I don't feel that tired atm.  though, I did make the oled my primary just now though.


You can probably get away with just testing 200GB or so, all the fakes seem to be 8-32GB real capacity


----------



## godreborn (Dec 2, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> You can probably get away with just testing 200GB or so, all the fakes seem to be 8-32GB real capacity


yeah, too late though as I tested the whole thing.  it's legit.  I'm downloading all my content to it right now.  so far it's download 33 games from the eshop, possibly more by now, and I have 171 of them.  it seems only around 60 games can be queued at one time before it doesn't add anymore.  however, it doesn't tell you this.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 2, 2021)

godreborn said:


> the book came, and it smells like a new game.    the first page I opened up to was dragon quest 1's:
> 
> View attachment 287930


One question:which RPG does it start from and up to which RPG does it arrive?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 2, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> One question:which RPG does it start from and up to which RPG does it arrive?


mugen no shinzou it would seem all the way to moon remix rpg.  it has several sections before it gets to the games, and it starts with pc stuff first, I believe.  I don't think it really goes in order as dragon quest goes up to 11 and they're all one after another followed by final fantasy.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> yeah, too late though as I tested the whole thing.  it's legit.  I'm downloading all my content to it right now.  so far it's download 33 games from the eshop, possibly more by now, and I have 171 of them.  it seems only around 60 games can be queued at one time before it doesn't add anymore.  however, it doesn't tell you this.


171 games on your Switch?
Have you spent a fortune and played them all?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> 171 games on your Switch?
> Have you spent a fortune and played them all?


well, I'm on disability, and I can't have more than $2,000 in my account.  I get $529/month plus $41 on a separate card.  I pay $104 for my phone bill, and I give my mom about $120/month, so that leaves me with maybe $350 to spend.  I'm pretty good at saving money, so I do do that a lot, but to avoid having too much money, I buy lots of games.  I haven't played all of them, no.  I have around 100 saves altogether, I think, quite a few anyway.  I just got a ps5 in October, so I plan to start buying some ps5 and ps4 games, since I don't even play my exploited ps4.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 3, 2021)

Just bought Outriders for ps5. I originally tried the beta/demo and thought it was OK, but not worth buying it a full price for me. I saw it on sale for $25 and thought why not now.

Ordered for my newphew's SpongeBob SquarePants Battle for a Bikini Bottom Rehydrated for the switch. Going to buy another game for them send some clothes for both for Christmas.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Dec 3, 2021)

Coming through! The best version of Rayman 2


----------



## emigre (Dec 3, 2021)

Blacked up the PS5 with some faceplates.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Dec 4, 2021)

May I offer despear?


----------



## DoctorSick (Dec 5, 2021)

The things I've bought are the pack of cigarettes and the gymnastic rings lol


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 6, 2021)

Went out today to buy some Christmas gifts. I bought some clothes for my newphews.

I ended up buy for me the blu-ray's of Mortal Kombat(new) for $10, Shang-chi(new, i didn't even know this was out yet) for $12, The Suicide Squad(new, again I didn't know it was out yet) also $12 and the 1st Terminator for $5(used).

Their is a store by me that sells new and used movies and games. It's where I usually get brand new legit(as in not a pirated version) movies extremely cheap, so I usually go once or twice a month to see what they have.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2021)

Some soldering equipment I bought a few days ago at an electronic surplus store.

Not the newest stuff, but it's still brand new and affordable so I gotta start somewhere anyway, right?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm reviving my OG GBA with a new drop-in IPS screen kit, the tools needed for it (no soldering) and of course, an Everdrive x5


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 7, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Some soldering equipment I bought a few days ago at an electronic surplus store.
> 
> Not the newest stuff, but it's still brand new and affordable so I gotta start somewhere anyway, right?
> 
> View attachment 288574


Make sure you get some no-clean liquid flux for nice shiny joints.. and some good de-soldering braid.

Also, personally I would chuck out that lead-free solder and get the real stuff.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2021)

So I just hit the jackpot at a local brick and mortar game shop, picked up a GBA that's been pre-modded with a Funnyplaying v2 IPS screen. Yeah, I got extremely lucky and it looks fantastic


----------



## Yayo1990 (Dec 9, 2021)

I don't usually buy sealed stuff, but in this case I did it because it was way cheaper than the used ones. Also for some reason the moment I bought this one it had a raise in price.


----------



## Chary (Dec 9, 2021)

Bought a new TV!!! It's so amazing


----------



## Yayo1990 (Dec 9, 2021)

Also


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 9, 2021)

Another s20+, official refurb from samsung which says to be on like new condition with original packaging and 2 year warranty
$446 after promo that ebay was having with any refurb item
Xmas gift to replace their aging note 5


----------



## godreborn (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 9, 2021)

Ordered Super Mario Odyssey for my newphews for Christmas, now I'm just going to buy them each a toy or 2 and I'm done.

Also bought Ramen for me to eat a work today.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 11, 2021)

Bought some red bean and some green tea mochi. Also bought a reproduction cart of Mother 25th anniversary edition. Been wanting to play it on real hw and it wasn't expensive.  But it will probably take like 2 months or more thanks too the Christmas rush and covid.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 11, 2021)

Arrived this morning


----------



## Stwert (Dec 13, 2021)

Haven’t posted in this thread for a few months I don’t think, so here’s a list of recent things, it’s just easier that way.

Let’s see….

Mac Mini M1
MacBook Pro 16” M1 Pro
Apple Watch Series 7, Stainless Steel, Cellular.
AirPods Max
15.6" Portable USB-C Monitor
Gig1 Broadband… Sooooo fast.
Terramaster 5 Bay USB-C enclosure
Asustor AS3340T Drivestor 4 Pro NAS
RG351V
More Hard Drives, almost at 100TB now.
GPi case with Raspberry Pi Zero 2
Mcbazel Brook PS3/PS4 to Mega Drive/PC Engine Converter - awesome for wireless PC Engine controller
Retroflag MegaPi Case
Retroflag SuperPi Case
Zelda Game & Watch
Razer Kishi - iPhone
Pre-ordered the A500 Mini
SMSL SU-8 DAC
PlayStation 1 with an Xstation
Sony Blu-Ray player - only for Blu-Ray audio.
LTO-3 Tape Drive - although I’m now in the process of decommissioning my Windows PC
Stadia Premier - it was going cheap, how could I resist 
Custom Design RS 300 Speaker Stands / though I’m now going to wall mount them 
Another Logitech Harmony Hub with Harmony Companion Remote - just for my Hi-Fi gear in the office. Though I’ve still to make space for my Minidisc player, Tape deck, Tascam DAC and turntable. So just my AMP, Pi 4 running Volumio and the SMSL DAC at the moment.
New desk for my office
Tandy external Disk Drive
About 3,650 cans of Monster 

And god only knows what else, I should really stop spending money, or so the wife says


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 14, 2021)

https://gear.xbox.com/collections/p...nts/products/red-ring-of-death-premium-poster


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 14, 2021)

Repurchased arrived yesterday


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Dec 14, 2021)

Got a new project to work on and try to restore to operations.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 14, 2021)

Bought Among us on ps4/5. Now I just need some friends to play with.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 14, 2021)

Stwert said:


> Haven’t posted in this thread for a few months I don’t think, so here’s a list of recent things, it’s just easier that way.
> 
> Let’s see….
> 
> ...


Be honest, how many of those does the wife not even know about


----------



## ElSasori69 (Dec 15, 2021)

Project Diva X on discount for PS4


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 15, 2021)

Was given a Cpu-04 gameboy color motherboard. Someone gave it to me after they pulled a trace recapping it. I have caps that will work on it and I've found a good trace where I can install a wire to the cap, so it should be good.  If I can get it to work I'm probably going to order a funnyplaying ips kit for it.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 15, 2021)

Bought one of these before leaving the store. My wife likes to make a holiday candy basket for the kids every year when they come home.


----------



## Stwert (Dec 15, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Be honest, how many of those does the wife not even know about



If only it could be that easy  but I let her use my shop accounts, so even if there’s anything I didn’t mention, which is unlikely because I get all excited with new toys being the big kid that I am, she could see for herself anyway if she wanted.

The only things I usually hide from her are presents I buy for her, then she complains I spent too much anyway because it’s usually something she’s said she’d like but it’s too expensive 

Besides, she's been working from home, so the most used phrase in our house for the past year has been, is that another delivery? 

The laptop though, in honesty, wasn't me, that was an early Christmas present from my folks, replacing the M1 MacBook Air they bought me last year - god only knows why, it's new and better I suppose that's enough of a reason for them.
I'd say they go crazy with us at Christmas and birthdays (they do), but they're like that all year round. You need to be careful about mentioning anything in front of them, because whether you wanted it or not, you'll likely find it appearing. And god help you if you try to refuse them buying anything, they once wouldn't speak Ito me for over two weeks because I refused to tell them anything I wanted for Christmas  in the end, my wife told them to keep the peace.... Traitor, lol.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 15, 2021)

Travel bag for Switch just arrived.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 15, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> Travel bag for Switch just arrived.View attachment 289749


What no Switch Pro Controller?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 15, 2021)

I hope I get them before 2023.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 15, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> What no Switch Pro Controller?


At the top it has a zip pocket,you can easily put the pro controller there.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 15, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> At the top it has a zip pocket,you can easily put the pro controller there.


I'd honestly get rid of the joycon grip and put your SPC there in that nice spot


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 15, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> I'd honestly get rid of the joycon grip and put your SPC there in that nice spot


The bag is shaped for that type of accessory, you cannot insert other types.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 15, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I hope I get them before 2023.


Same. Order in the 92k range.

Can't wait... Hopefully a jailbreak for SD card loading and other cores like SNES and Mega Drive will be ported to it by the time I get my hands on it


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 16, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Same. Order in the 92k range.
> 
> Can't wait... Hopefully a jailbreak for SD card loading and other cores like SNES and Mega Drive will be ported to it by the time I get my hands on it
> 
> View attachment 289908


My order number is after 128k .

Can we convert analogue consoles to other analogue consoles? Like nt to sg via rom loading on cfw.

We will get them after a looong time that make us feel that we got them for free lol.


----------



## LeonTheo02 (Dec 16, 2021)

A new battery for my old PSP, found it again and wanted to play some homebrew on it. Turns out my battery was already expanded to dangerous levels so I got a new one!


----------



## Stwert (Dec 16, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> My order number is after 128k .
> 
> Can we convert analogue consoles to other analogue consoles? Like nt to sg via rom loading on cfw.
> 
> We will get them after a looong time that make us feel that we got them for free lol.




Not specifically as far as I know Analogue haven’t done that themselves. On the bright side though, the Pocket has two FPGAs, one for Analogue and the other they are opening up to everyone else, to make whatever cores they like for it, so long as the FPGA is technically capable of it, of course. But you probably knew that already.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 16, 2021)

I,have bought this 512GB sdcard on Amazon for my Switchfor only 23,80€ instead of taking a brand name and i was amazed i thought why it was cheap it was fake,instead the capacity is real.
I wonder where other users buy sdcards who get fake.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 16, 2021)

Stwert said:


> Not specifically as far as I know Analogue haven’t done that themselves. On the bright side though, the Pocket has two FPGAs, one for Analogue and the other they are opening up to everyone else, to make whatever cores they like for it, so long as the FPGA is technically capable of it, of course. But you probably knew that already.


I didnt know about opening the second FPGA for everyone. You mean they can port mister cores to it? I hope so. 

They should make the first fpga run snes roms and second fpga emulate special snes chips to run star fox for example.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 16, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> I,have bought this 512GB sdcard on Amazon for my SwitchView attachment 289979for only 23,80€ instead of taking a brand name and i was amazed i thought why it was cheap it was fake,instead the capacity is real.
> I wonder where other users buy sdcards who get fake.


Did you run h2testw on it? At least check 200GB of data
Alot of the reviews on the US site says its fake, along with a ton of fake 5* reviews.

An $18 usd 512GB u3 msd just screams fake.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 16, 2021)

I tested it on my Galaxy Note 9,Galaxy Note 4 and Notebook Toshiba with Windows 10,as i do with all the sdcards I buy, even the 256GB Samsung Evo Plus sdcard, which i have in my PS Vita Slim with Enso 3.65.
If you buy from AliExpress or similar sites that sell fake sdcards i don't know what to say,so far all the ones i have bought online since 2006,i have never found a fake but all authentic sdcard.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 16, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> I tested it on my Galaxy Note 9,Galaxy Note 4 and Notebook Toshiba with Windows 10,as i do with all the sdcards I buy, even the 256GB Samsung Evo Plus sdcard, which i have in my PS Vita Slim with Enso 3.65.
> If you buy from AliExpress or similar sites that sell fake sdcards i don't know what to say,so far all the ones i have bought online since 2006,i have never found a fake but all authentic sdcard.



Just test it in h2testw.

I'm willing to bet you have a fake.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 16, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Just test it in h2testw.
> 
> I'm willing to bet you have a fake.


It is not fake,i'm not a troll like many users here, i am a modder since 2008.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 16, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> It is not fake,i'm not a troll like many users here, i am a modder since 2008.



Then why aren't you posting proof that your microSD isn't a fake?
A screenshot of h2testw would prove the legitimacy of the microSD.

By all means prove us wrong.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 16, 2021)

I bought a 5TB external hdd for my ps5.  I've already downloaded all ps4 games from the psn+ collection as well as dumped my own games.  it's 1.19TB on my external right now, and maybe 200-300GBs of ps5 games on the internal ssd.  these games are quite large as I only have 6 of them right now.  lol


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2021)

Look what i just received in the mail!


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 16, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Then why aren't you posting proof that your microSD isn't a fake?
> A screenshot of h2testw would prove the legitimacy of the microSD.
> 
> By all means prove us wrong.


I don't use that program to test the sdcards just try them and format them from my smartphone and why should i lie?
If you buy fake sdcards for little money on few reliable sites it's not my problem,i know where to buy reliable products from safe sites.


----------



## IC_ (Dec 16, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> I don't use that program to test the sdcards just try them and format them from my smartphone and why should i lie?


Because they're made to fool you, have you written and read more than maybe 32, 64, or even 128 gigabytes of data on them without any corruption? Once you do that and maybe even lose some of your data because of it, it will be too late for a refund. Just the fact that it tells your phone that it's a 512 gigabyte card doesn't mean it will actually store that much without deleting older data and then giving you corrupted junk data when you try to access it. All the unsuspecting buyers would obviously immediately notice if the card reported a capacity different from what they bought.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 16, 2021)

you don't have to be so aggressive about that, they just don't know any better.

it's unfortunately right that these cards can show a fake size if you put them in a system and the only way to test if they're really fake, is if you try to fill them to the brim. (though usually, these aren't larger than 32 gb)
these tests take a lot of time unfortunately, but it's better before you lose data on them or worse

even low quality off brand sd cards on sale wouldn't be this cheap for that size.
a 200 or 400gb one maybe, those can be incredibly cheap, but 512 has always been kind of expensive


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 17, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Because they're made to fool you, have you written and read more than maybe 32, 64, or even 128 gigabytes of data on them without any corruption? Once you do that and maybe even lose some of your data because of it, it will be too late for a refund. Just the fact that it tells your phone that it's a 512 gigabyte card doesn't mean it will actually store that much without deleting older data and then giving you corrupted junk data when you try to access it. All the unsuspecting buyers would obviously immediately notice if the card reported a capacity different from what they bought.


I wrote it in the previous post,i have sdcard from 128MB to 512GB and no false,yes i write and delete data all the time,by now i use very little the PC only the strictly necessary if possible i use DEX on my Galaxy Note 9 (the same I am doing now replying to the post).  This is just an example and whata smartphone is capable of doing if you know how to use it well and there are apps, the PC is not needed.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## linuxares (Dec 17, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> I,have bought this 512GB sdcard on Amazon for my SwitchView attachment 289979for only 23,80€ instead of taking a brand name and i was amazed i thought why it was cheap it was fake,instead the capacity is real.
> I wonder where other users buy sdcards who get fake.


Lol dude, Nuiflash is famous for being fake. It's super easy to make a fake SD Cards.
Just run a proper testing software and it's probably 64gb, if you're lucky.


----------



## Axido (Dec 17, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> I wrote it in the previous post,i have sdcard from 128MB to 512GB and no false,yes i write and delete data all the time,by now i use very little the PC only the strictly necessary if possible i use DEX on my Galaxy Note 9 (the same I am doing now replying to the post).  This is just an exampleView attachment 290120 and whata smartphone is capable View attachment 290121View attachment 290127of doing if you know how to use it well and there are apps, the PC is not needed.


You have just proven that you got one ominous card inside your Vita that seems ok and that you got one card that can hold nearly 32GB of the 500GB it claims to have. Congratulations, I guess. That's not out of the ordinary, though, even for fake cards. My guess is that you are not as  you claim not to be (despite nobody actually asking) just as your card is most probably not the card it claims to be. I don't know why, though. You either wanted to advertise those fake cards (which you would have done pretty poorly, because most people in here already know what you get for the price) or you just think you're funny. I don't really care enough to decide for one of those options.

At least I can say for sure that your last posts here were pretty obvious stalling tactics. To be honest, I neither care if your card is real nor would I even trust any actual proof you send from this point on, because you could show it in such a way that we wouldn't even know it was the same card, just as you tried to do with those pictures you sent.

We'll be back after a short commercial break with our main story where the accused is averting the attention by being outraged how someone could state the obvious.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 18, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Lol dude, Nuiflash is famous for being fake. It's super easy to make a fake SD Cards.
> Just run a proper testing software and it's probably 64gb, if you're lucky.


Keep saying that the sdcard is false yesterday i made 4 partitions ago 100GB with the pc according to you and others too why should i lie?
If you don't know how to buy from safe sites, I repeat I don't know what to say if you get scammed.
I got a 4TB HDD for 99 € on Amazon and the one i partitioned into 8 500GB parts is also fake and each one has files inside. 
Come on guys, let's end up with this trollage,peace and love.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 18, 2021)

Axido said:


> You have just proven that you got one ominous card inside your Vita that seems ok and that you got one card that can hold nearly 32GB of the 500GB it claims to have. Congratulations, I guess. That's not out of the ordinary, though, even for fake cards. My guess is that you are not as  you claim not to be (despite nobody actually asking) just as your card is most probably not the card it claims to be. I don't know why, though. You either wanted to advertise those fake cards (which you would have done pretty poorly, because most people in here already know what you get for the price) or you just think you're funny. I don't really care enough to decide for one of those options.
> 
> At least I can say for sure that your last posts here were pretty obvious stalling tactics. To be honest, I neither care if your card is real nor would I even trust any actual proof you send from this point on, because you could show it in such a way that we wouldn't even know it was the same card, just as you tried to do with those pictures you sent.
> 
> We'll be back after a short commercial break with our main story where the accused is averting the attention by being outraged how someone could state the obvious.


This
 is the sdcard i use on my PS Vita,do you think this is also fake?
If you wanted to troll me,throw shit on me,well you did.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 18, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> why should i lie?



Because you don't want to admit you might have made a mistake when purchasing it.
Like, it's not our data on there mate, it's not our money that goes to a scummy person scamming unsuspecting others with fake microSD cards.
We care enough to tell you to check the legitimacy of a microSD card with a very simple tool.
Straight up refusing to test it already proves us you're full of shit.
The seller got what he/she wanted (your money) and you get a unreliable shit product.
Congrats, you just added to the problem.

Don't be a tool, run the tool.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 18, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Because you don't want to admit you might have made a mistake when purchasing it.
> Like, it's not our data on there mate, it's not our money that goes to a scummy person scamming unsuspecting others with fake microSD cards.
> We care enough to tell you to check the legitimacy of a microSD card with a very simple tool.
> Straight up refusing to test it already proves us you're full of shit.
> ...


Sorry,but so far in 15 years buying sdcard from 128mb to 512gb(Nokia,Sandisk,Lexar,Samsung)and more online i never had this problem without testing if they were true or false,i use my method to verify,you your, simple don't you think. 
Only by using it over time, will i know if i bought a fake sdcard or not,that's okay for now.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 18, 2021)

I ordered acouple of things. I ordered a box of turtles chocolates, 2 new light fixtures( 1 is water proof for a shower), a air compressor accessory kit( Christmas gift for brother in law cause he lost the one that came with his compressor), I can't remember if I said this already but I also ordered a shower System for my bathroom, I pre-ordered the Starlight Blue ps5 controller(love the color) and because I pre-ordered a 2nd controller I bought a ps5 controller charging dock


----------



## DaFixer (Dec 18, 2021)

WD 4TB HDD for backups.
Yesterday I got Redmi Buds 3 Pro Gray, to replace my broken earbuds.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 18, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> Keep saying that the sdcard is false yesterday i made 4 partitions ago 100GB with the pc according to you and others too why should i lie?
> If you don't know how to buy from safe sites, I repeat I don't know what to say if you get scammed.
> I got a 4TB HDD for 99 € on Amazon and the one i partitioned into 8 500GB parts is also fake and each one has files inside.
> Come on guys, let's end up with this trollage,peace and love.


use h2testw. You can make 100gb partitions and they look fine. Until you start putting data on them. They will look like they are being used but the files will eventually be corrupt.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 18, 2021)

This blue acrylic case for my Pi Zero. I just love how awesome it looks. (I took this photo myself in my self-built lightbox)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 18, 2021)

A PlayStation VR for $55


----------



## g00s3y (Dec 18, 2021)

Tickets to AEW Revolution in March for me, my girl, and our son. Never been to a wrestling PPV in my life, this will be awesome!


----------



## Yayo1990 (Dec 18, 2021)

I, huh, I bought the last Code Lyoko games I was missing, now I have all 3


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 18, 2021)

linuxares said:


> use h2testw. You can make 100gb partitions and they look fine. Until you start putting data on them. They will look like they are being used but the files will eventually be corrupt.


I don't think you even have to do the test to tell it's fake, just zoom in on the photo and look at the poor print quality of the text.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 18, 2021)

I bought a Amazon fire stick for 25 dollars last black Friday, it's like 4K HDR and all that. Pretty impressed with it for the price.


----------



## pustal (Dec 18, 2021)

Bough an LG C1 48"

https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/c1-oled

(Real) 120Hz TV, HDR10+, OLED (though I'm paranoid about burn ins)


----------



## g00s3y (Dec 18, 2021)

pustal said:


> Bough an LG C1 48"
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/c1-oled
> 
> (Real) 120Hz TV, HDR10+, OLED (though I'm paranoid about burn ins)



No need to be paranoid about burn in unless you are deliberately trying to ruin it.

I've got a 77" C9, use as my living room TV/PC gaming monitor. Been a little over 2 years and not one hint of it. You are going to love gaming and watching movies even more now!


----------



## pustal (Dec 18, 2021)

g00s3y said:


> No need to be paranoid about burn in unless you are deliberately trying to ruin it.
> 
> I've got a 77" C9, use as my living room TV/PC gaming monitor. Been a little over 2 years and not one hint of it. You are going to love gaming and watching movies even more now!


I have my main rig connected to it as well. I removed all icons from desktop, set Windows start menu bar to auto-hide and set up a dynamic theme for ir to keep changing wallpaper. Hopefully the shield HUD from Master Chief won't burn in or something xD

Edit: man, updated to Win 11 on my main rig. I was exitant because it is an i7 7700k and it is not officially supported and my other non supported PCs all break in games in Windows 11. But I'm sure glad I did. It works fine and Auto HDR is a a treat.

Edit2 : misred the "no need to be paranoid". Sorry. I know of people that have OLED monitors where they burned in the Windows bar, for example.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 18, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I don't think you even have to do the test to tell it's fake, just zoom in on the photo and look at the poor print quality of the text.


I bought them on Amazon,not from AliExpress or Wish and the photos taken with my Galaxy Note 9, which does not have a great camera but it does not have great quality,i don't take and publish photos from the internet as many do. 
These sdcards are fake as are many users here.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 18, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> I bought them on Amazon,not from AliExpress or Wish and the photos taken with my Galaxy Note 9, which does not have a great camera but it does not have great quality,i don't take and publish photos from the internet as many do.
> These sdcards are fake as are many users here.


Amazon is not that different to Aliexpress these days. It's really hard to tell the difference between real and fake cards sometimes  as they reprogram the controller to report certain parameters to devices. Even the FAT table looks like it's genuinely storing all the files correctly.


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 18, 2021)

A PS2.
A PS2HDMI. 
The parts needed for GBSControl.
A soldering kit to build the GBSControl... It isn't the best job, but it's working... With the PS2.
A few PS2 games.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 18, 2021)

We ordered some joycon joystick replacements and this wasn't mentioned in my order but they included these cute joystick covers, which happens to be the trans flag colors


Also, bonus find inside of my joycon


----------



## Axido (Dec 18, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> I bought them on Amazon,not from AliExpress or Wish and the photos taken with my Galaxy Note 9, which does not have a great camera but it does not have great quality,i don't take and publish photos from the internet as many do.
> These sdcards are fake as are many users here.





If you think that Amazon is safe from this, you should educate yourself. Those are only two examples of Amazon being exposed to sell fake SD cards from shady manufacturers, sometimes even via Amazon Prime. This has been going on for years already. I for one  once bought one fake card via Amazon with Prime shipping and my money would have been lost if I acted just as you do right now.

Its your choice to do or not do whatever you want in this regard, but I'd rather give you some life advice before it's too late... though I'm prepared to laugh my ass off as soon as you find it out the hard way.


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 18, 2021)

Bought a Woojer Strap Edge about an hour ago to try and add another dimension to Oculus.  Would've like the vest but couldn't sensibly justify the £250 price difference.


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 18, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> I bought them on Amazon,not from AliExpress or Wish and the photos taken with my Galaxy Note 9, which does not have a great camera but it does not have great quality,i don't take and publish photos from the internet as many do.
> These sdcards are fake as are many users here.



Never got any fake one from Amazon directly, but still you need to test the card with like h2testw, and f3x for mac


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 18, 2021)

A Model 1 Sega Genesis, the model i've always wanted to own because of the headphone output.

Stereo output straight from the console's audio circuitry? Hell yes!


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 18, 2021)

Axido said:


> If you think that Amazon is safe from this, you should educate yourself. Those are only two examples of Amazon being exposed to sell fake SD cards from shady manufacturers, sometimes even via Amazon Prime. This has been going on for years already. I for one  once bought one fake card via Amazon with Prime shipping and my money would have been lost if I acted just as you do right now.
> 
> Its your choice to do or not do whatever you want in this regard, but I'd rather give you some life advice before it's too late... though I'm prepared to laugh my ass off as soon as you find it out the hard way.



Did you know that Amazon refunds you on defective products?


Hayato213 said:


> Never got any fake one from Amazon directly, but still you need to test the card with like h2testw, and f3x for mac


I test them on smartphones, you have your methods,i have mine .


----------



## Yayo1990 (Dec 18, 2021)

emmanu888 said:


> A Model 1 Sega Genesis, the model i've always wanted to own because of the headphone output.
> 
> Stereo output straight from the console's audio circuitry? Hell yes!


Ironically, I also ordered a model 1 Genesis literally the other day.


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 18, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> Did you know that Amazon refunds you on defective products?
> 
> I test them on smartphones, you have your methods,i have mine .



smart phone probably ain't going to cut it, you need a test to fully write and verify the card to tell if the card is legit or not that why people here on the forum suggest h2testw, no problem with any Samsung or Sandisk card that I bought from Amazon directly, as in Sold and furfilled by Amazon.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 18, 2021)

Look at this little thing.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 18, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 290292
> 
> Look at this little thing.


You mean your hands?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 19, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> I bought them on Amazon,not from AliExpress or Wish and the photos taken with my Galaxy Note 9, which does not have a great camera but it does not have great quality,i don't take and publish photos from the internet as many do.
> These sdcards are fake as are many users here.


Unless its ship and sold by amazon (not just shipped via prime from a third party seller) its the same as aliexpress, ebay, ect
But at least with the prime shipping aspect you can at least get your money back fairly easily if its fake

You dont have to run that app but write about 100GB of files to it, I suggest filling it with movie files (or rar files)
Then try opening the first video file you wrote to it, it will refuse to open or the video will be completely corrupted


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 19, 2021)

Yayo1990 said:


> Ironically, I also ordered a model 1 Genesis literally the other day.


Just from using mine today, i can tell why people love the audio output from the Model 1.

Its as perfect of a signal you'll get for anything Genesis audio related!


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Dec 19, 2021)

Alleyway for the game boy


----------



## Esdeath (Dec 19, 2021)

Found my old original ds again (yes it had battery left) and bought a new shell with buttons etc., a new touchscreen, and a cheap r4 clone (mostly because it matched the silver of the shell real nice). Gonna give that good ol friend some makeover.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 19, 2021)

My friend gave me a ipad 2 for hacking his wii. It works just cant find my 30pin(I think it 30 pin) cable.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 19, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> Unless its ship and sold by amazon (not just shipped via prime from a third party seller) its the same as aliexpress, ebay, ect
> But at least with the prime shipping aspect you can at least get your money back fairly easily if its fake
> 
> You dont have to run that app but write about 100GB of files to it, I suggest filling it with movie files (or rar files)
> Then try opening the first video file you wrote to it, it will refuse to open or the video will be completely corrupted


Thanks for the tip,i have already done writing tests and partitions in these days and i have not received any errors from normal and compressed files rar, zip, iso ect ..., everything works like the other cards does not unmount if inserted for a long time.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 19, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> smart phone probably ain't going to cut it, you need a test to fully write and verify the card to tell if the card is legit or not that why people here on the forum suggest h2testw, no problem with any Samsung or Sandisk card that I bought from Amazon directly, as in Sold and furfilled by Amazon.


One moment please,i'll give you a little example: you use FTP from a PC to transfer files,but i use my smartphone but it is not that it changes or is worse, it is just a different method.
Or use an internet browser other than the one you use an antivirus etc ..., it is not that all the things that most users do in here must be followed like the bible, there are alternatives that maybe you do not know and do not I'm shit as you describe it.


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 19, 2021)

Thought I'd take a punt on Google Stadia, Premiere Edition is on for £19.99 at the moment so not a big shell out if its disappointing


----------



## Yayo1990 (Dec 19, 2021)

Today's loot is out of the ordinary for a bargain sale tbh


----------



## godreborn (Dec 19, 2021)

I got this about four days ago (it's the wd black 5TB hdd for my ps5.  I've already transferred all ps4 games to it, and I've downloaded the entire ps4 collection as well, which is around 20 games, so it's using up 1.19TBs right now).  I don't have my ps5 games on it, since you can't run them via usb, they have to be on the ssd inside or maybe the port on the back, not sure:


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 19, 2021)

bazamuffin said:


> Thought I'd take a punt on Google Stadia, Premiere Edition is on for £19.99 at the moment so not a big shell out if its disappointing


I was gonna grab one for the controller, but then I found out Google gimped the bluetooth so you can only use it wired on PC.


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 19, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I was gonna grab one for the controller, but then I found out Google gimped the bluetooth so you can only use it wired on PC.


Google made it even less appealing to get the gamepad. But fortunately, there's a lot of good alternatives.


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 20, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I was gonna grab one for the controller, but then I found out Google gimped the bluetooth so you can only use it wired on PC.


So it looks like I'll be using the chromecast for casting Oculus then, and the controller will go in my bits and bits drawer


----------



## Yayo1990 (Dec 20, 2021)

Guess who just came home today


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 21, 2021)

I also sent them emails about correcting the shipping address and didn’t reply to me about that at all.

Is analogue customer service bad?


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 21, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I was gonna grab one for the controller, but then I found out Google gimped the bluetooth so you can only use it wired on PC.


Apparently it is wireless.  Can be used with desktops and laptops but not with phones.


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 21, 2021)

The specs on the box


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 21, 2021)

bazamuffin said:


> Apparently it is wireless.  Can be used with desktops and laptops but not with phones.


It's only wireless with Stadia, for anything else you have to use a USB cable.


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 21, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> It's only wireless with Stadia, for anything else you have to use a USB cable.


Ah, I see.  I wouldn't use it with anything else tbf.  That was never really my intention.


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 21, 2021)

Aqua blue PSVita 2000


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## g00s3y (Dec 22, 2021)

Just going to drive around and do hoodrat stuff with my imaginary friends and son.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 22, 2021)

Bought a Japanese cheese cake(at lease that what it says it is). It's not the jiggly kind but it's very good. Also apparently my Earthbound and Mother 25th anniversary carts came today


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Dec 22, 2021)

Can't wait to play Halo infinite on my Switch


----------



## rimoJO (Dec 22, 2021)

installed a 3.5" floppy drive in my windows xp gaming setup


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 22, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> installed a 3.5" floppy drive in my windows xp gaming setup
> View attachment 290835View attachment 290837


Nice that's how once I killed a mobo I brought it back to life only because my system had a floppy drive in it


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 22, 2021)

6.5€
Never played it before, despite playing "Comedor de Culebras" and the original.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 23, 2021)

$41.27 TOTAL!!!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 23, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> installed a 3.5" floppy drive in my windows xp gaming setup


No additional 5.25" floppy drive? Just kidding. The last motherboards with floppy support only accepted a single 3.5" 1.44MB drive.
That said, on all my computers that still have a floppy controller I have installed a drive. The older ones also have the 5.25"


I was sad when floppy disks pretty much died out instead of getting improved. Sure, there was the backwards compatible LS-120 and LS-240 but it wasn't successful.* *Listens Floppotron music**


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Flame (Dec 23, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 290885



 where is my payment for modding for this year? ill gladly take that as payment.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Dec 24, 2021)

I got a go machine.


----------



## zxr750j (Dec 25, 2021)

Got Far Cry 6 from my kids


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 25, 2021)

Just bought yesterday





Merry Christmas to MEEE!

gotten from GoG.


----------



## Minox (Dec 26, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 290885






Finally got this lovely thing as well


----------



## Chary (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 26, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 291224


Still not enough


----------



## Chary (Dec 26, 2021)

This is all the things I got for christmas that I could fit in a picture. Also got quite a few gift cards, pajamas, and some ornaments!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 26, 2021)

The family got me this


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 26, 2021)

I got this from my family.

I usually get nothing so this is nice


----------



## nxwing (Dec 26, 2021)

This is now my favorite controller of all time.





Also bought this since I wanted to play it again but I still haven't gotten the copy on my PS4 back from my friend.


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 28, 2021)

This one: 30€, with all cables, two knock-off memory cards and two knock-off controllers.
As I am a damn crybaby with some things, I could never part with my first ever internet prize: an official PSX memory card.
It now sits happily in the second slot of this PSX, loading TonyHax.

And for 25€, 10 PS2 gamepads for parts, that I hope to make *at least* 6 of them.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 28, 2021)

just scored an xbox series x from best buy thanks to my friend @Hayato213 .  he helped me get all three systems.  I go to pick it up January 6th, so I'll post a pic of it once I get it.


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 28, 2021)

And also for myself for Christmas, despite arriving late.




I have the whole quadrilogy. Only one of them in soft cover, the first one of the sequence.
Hardcovers are also made of paper, yo!
So calling some books as paperbacks is dumb. They are made of paper!

Let's free ourselves of this tyranny, friends, onwards!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 29, 2021)

I bought 3 more snes repros. This time I bought Terranigma, Front Mission Gun Hazard and Dragon Quest 6. All in English and in ntsc-u.

I don't like getting reproduction games but i'm not opposed to getting them, especially if the game only came out in 1 language, is ridiculously over priced and the developer isn't going to see any of the money or a different region.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 29, 2021)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I bought 3 more snes repros. This time I bought Terranigma, Front Mission Gun Hazard and Dragon Quest 6. All in English and in ntsc-u.
> 
> I don't like getting reproduction games but i'm not opposed to getting them, especially if the game only came out in 1 language, is ridiculously over priced and the developer isn't going to see any of the money or a different region.


I have the original Japanese dragon quest 6, complete.  it comes with a pretty shitty blue and white map iirc, that doesn't help much at all.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 29, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I have the original Japanese dragon quest 6, complete.  it comes with a pretty shitty blue and white map iirc, that doesn't help much at all.


I have a cib dq3 I got a couple of years ago on ebay and a loose copy of all the others snes DQ games. I also have a couple other snes jrpgs, even those I can't read Japanese at all. Also I just realized I own multiple copy of ff5, ff6 and chrono trigger in Japanese, but I can't find some of them. Now that I think about it all my Japanese snes or famicom games are all rpgs.

If I have a eprom programmer or access to a cheap one I would have made my own English translated copies of the games.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 31, 2021)

My new booney came yesterday from Amazon.






My wife bought me one, but it was a women's large, and it wouldn't fit on my fat head. This one works just fine. And it's pouring rain here right now, so good timing.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 31, 2021)

Here, the gift i got for Christmas


----------



## Caleck (Jan 1, 2022)

Started my Genesis collection with a model 1 and Sonic 2! Cost 60 loaves at a local game store


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 4, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>


cool just got a 4gb kit a few weeks ago, I use it mostly to get my dreamcast online


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 4, 2022)

just got my 3d printed gdemu sd slot+sd card extender


----------



## Esdeath (Jan 4, 2022)

got myself some nice upgrade for Switch and gonna fill it with my gamecube collection + lakka


----------



## Stwert (Jan 4, 2022)

Aside from the games, vinyl and other things I got for Christmas, I treated myself to a couple of items just before New Year..

A battery backed RAM/ROM board for my BBC Master





And an RGBtoHDMI, mainly for the Master, but I’ll use it with a handful of other retro computers as well.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 4, 2022)

Spoiler









Bought on Amazon 4-star store yesterday while walking around the mall. Luckily my sister is a Prime member so yay discounts! Don't wanna use the controller bundled in Smash Bros. Ultimate too much.


----------



## djpannda (Jan 4, 2022)

I recently got a Switch OLED...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 5, 2022)

ladypoodle said:


> Bought on* Amazon 4-star store* yesterday while walking around the mall. Luckily my sister is a Prime member so yay discounts! Don't wanna use the controller bundled in Smash Bros. Ultimate too much.


Had to look that up. I didn't even know those existed. That's interesting. Out of curiosity, were you able to compare prices (or least the price of the item you purchased) between the store and buying online? I just wonder if they boost the charge slightly, since they're selling from a brick-and-mortar store.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Yayo1990 (Jan 6, 2022)

I have that weird meme where I basically buy a game in almost every console even if I already own them (Like, I bought HL2 on all avaible platforms except Android just for jiggle). I do own OW on PC with multiple accounts and on Switch already, but this oen was such a good deal. Especially since it still has all the preorder codes intact.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 6, 2022)

I might have gotten covid. My brother in law tested positive. So my job gave me 5 rapid test kits. I just did 1. Waiting for the results right now.

Yay me.

Also fully Vax with 2 shots, 1 booster and immunocompromised. I have a rare genetic heart defect, that apparently less than 3% of people in the world have. Thankfully it's not linked to any known heart disease.


Yes the test shows negative.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 7, 2022)

just got the series X.


----------



## Chary (Jan 7, 2022)

It's dangerous to go alone, take this


----------



## zeroultima6 (Jan 7, 2022)

Guess what I have


----------



## godreborn (Jan 7, 2022)

all three of the systems, ps5, oled switch, xbox series x, and my vwii hdd.  haha, sorry for the dust, need to dust my room soon:


----------



## godreborn (Jan 7, 2022)

zeroultima6 said:


> Guess what I haveView attachment 292676


nice selection.  I have all three of those games, but digital versions of them from the eshop.  I'm stuck in dread, not knowing where to go, I believe.  been playing oot, a ways into the shadow temple, so I haven't played dread for a while.


----------



## Zetman (Jan 7, 2022)

Zelda games


----------



## godreborn (Jan 7, 2022)

Zetman said:


> Zelda games
> 
> View attachment 292744


been going through oot on nso.  I'm in the shadow temple, and I fricking hate it.  so many traps and whatnot.  I love the game, just hate that temple.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 7, 2022)

Universal tubeless valves and a repair kit (pouch, tyre worms and plug tool).


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> View attachment 292647
> 
> just got the series X.




[steals it] [accidently]


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jan 8, 2022)

Got me a Switch (December 22) and I've been on a spree Recently 
Physical: 




Digital: 
No more Heros 2 Desperate Struggle
             Attack on Titan Final Battle
             Mother Russia Bleed
             Dragon Dogma Dark Arisen
             God Eater 3
             Risk of Rain 2
             HADES
             Diablo 3 Eternal Collection


----------



## Devin (Jan 8, 2022)

Replaced my Samsung G9 monitor with a 55" LG C1 OLED. Really enjoying it and I have a couch further away from the desk so the wife and I can watch movies. (We rent or else I'd have wall mounted it.)


----------



## Zetman (Jan 9, 2022)

godreborn said:


> been going through oot on nso.  I'm in the shadow temple, and I fricking hate it.  so many traps and whatnot.  I love the game, just hate that temple.


I love ocarina of time too. That's my 2nd favorite zelda. I put in the 1st place a link to the past and breath of the wild together.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 9, 2022)

Logan97 said:


> Got me a Switch (December 22) and I've been on a spree Recently
> Physical:
> View attachment 292875
> 
> ...


Wow, truly didn't know The Witcher was on Switch. My wife just got me my own system (along with Fire Emblem and Dread) for Xmas. Might have to nab that one too eventually.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 9, 2022)

For the Witcher games how much does it matter to play the series in order?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 10, 2022)

Bought 1 of those ps4 controller phone holders so I can play some games/emulators on my phone. Bought a 3d bluray of The Amazing Spider-man, it comes with the regular bluray and DVD, it was $4 Bought the 2 movie collection of Venom, paid $10 for it. 

Also ordered a better light for my Gargoyle Gecko and ordered with it a 3oz jar pangea calcium with d3 for my other reptiles.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jan 10, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Wow, truly didn't know The Witcher was on Switch. My wife just got me my own system (along with Fire Emblem and Dread) for Xmas. Might have to nab that one too eventually.


Yeah it's nice a bit, I snagged it for 40 at GameStop ( wasn't going beyond that price point).

If you genuinely want to play The Witcher Portable and don't mind sacrifices then this is definitely a go.... Just don't play in docked mode. 

I say for the time I played, I'm still getting used to it ( I played Last Gen on PS4) so the trade off I'm feeling iffy, but I'm enjoying it to say the least.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jan 11, 2022)

Up down up down chu chu chu


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 11, 2022)

zeroultima6 said:


> Guess what I haveView attachment 292676


A ps2?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 12, 2022)

Bought some green tea mochi and some chinese spicy gluten snacks. The gluten snacks are supposed to be vegetarian meat, but don't taste/feel like meat. It's kind of spongy, but I like them.


----------



## RandomUser (Jan 12, 2022)

Something some people shouldn't be without:



It is a Metrovac Datavac Pro 3 ESD version. Some stuff are not pictured are included. Just make sure to order some disposable filters for this unit. Surprisingly didn't include any. At least they included the toner filter which by itself is much more expensive compaired to the disposable ones.
Decided to buy it so I have the option to use this instead of the standard air compressor.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Jan 12, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> A ps2?


No, my ps3 can handle that


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 12, 2022)

Logan97 said:


> Yeah it's nice a bit, I snagged it for 40 at GameStop ( wasn't going beyond that price point).
> 
> If you genuinely want to play The Witcher Portable and don't mind sacrifices then this is definitely a go.... Just don't play in docked mode.
> 
> I say for the time I played, I'm still getting used to it ( I played Last Gen on PS4) so the trade off I'm feeling iffy, but I'm enjoying it to say the least.


Yeah, most of my gaming is still on my 3DS. I wanted the Switch Lite, but wife said she had no luck finding one. I'll definitely play it in handheld mode.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Yayo1990 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Joe88 (Jan 14, 2022)

A free psu for review, I have a modular 650w gold rbg psu from a mostly unknown brand so will probably switch it out


----------



## Robika (Jan 14, 2022)

I got a free Game Cube, No cables or anything but I borrowed some cables and it works, now I just have to mod it to run games from an SD card. Any easy ways to do that, I can solder.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 14, 2022)

Got my snes repros in yesterday. Been playing Dragon quest 6. They used the noprogress English patch of the game. Also got my Resident Evil 2 gba tech demo cart and my repro of Gaiden in. 

If RE2 did ever release fully on gba at the time, I could definitely have seen myself enjoying it. You can honestly beat the demo in less then a minute.


----------



## Valwinz (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 14, 2022)

Robika said:


> I got a free Game Cube, No cables or anything but I borrowed some cables and it works, now I just have to mod it to run games from an SD card. Any easy ways to do that, I can solder.


I've never owned a GameCube but I've seen this thread around https://gbatemp.net/threads/diy-sd2...-sd-adapter-to-gamecube-serial-port-2.550301/


----------



## godreborn (Jan 15, 2022)

managed to get two colors:


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 15, 2022)

godreborn said:


> managed to get two colors:
> 
> View attachment 293715


How did you get them early?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 15, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


>


Got that same stick when the game first released, and I think it was in the exact same box. Enjoy!


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jan 15, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Got that same stick when the game first released, and I think it was in the exact same box. Enjoy!


I just got enough consoles for now. Atm I'll just start picking up games and accessories. I'd like to slowly pick up gimmick consoles such as Turbografx, Ataris and so on, but getting games for them could be a chore. I may go after them one day, but for now they ain't my priority.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 15, 2022)

Got a refurbished PS4 pro with the proper cables and one controller yesterday. No physical games yet, sadly. On another note, The TV I use for my Phat NTSC 80GB Hard Drive PS3 is the same one that I connected my PS4 Pro to. I took out the HDMI cable for the PS3 on the back of said TV (a Toshiba set), while still keeping in the AV RCA Multi-Out yellow, white, and red cable set in the proper ports, albeit I haven't fully figured out how to get the PS3 to change from using HDMI to RCA input/output yet.


----------



## DillyDilly (Jan 15, 2022)

-


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 15, 2022)

I am such a dummy. Thought this was a fighting game for my PSP. LoL. Got it at a garage sale for $5. Oh well, good movie though.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 15, 2022)

Megadriver94 said:


> Got a refurbished PS4 pro with the proper cables and one controller yesterday. No physical games yet, sadly. On another note, The TV I use for my Phat NTSC 80GB Hard Drive PS3 is the same one that I connected my PS4 Pro to. I took out the HDMI cable for the PS3 on the back of said TV (a Toshiba set), while still keeping in the AV RCA Multi-Out yellow, white, and red cable set in the proper ports, albeit I haven't fully figured out how to get the PS3 to change from using HDMI to RCA input/output yet.


Iirc to reset the video output you have to turn off the ps3 then hold the power button until you hear it beep. It should reset the video setting on it.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 15, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I am such a dummy. Thought this was a fighting game for my PSP. LoL. Got it at a garage sale for $5. Oh well, good movie though.
> 
> View attachment 293784


kinda reminds me of when my mother checked out "from dusk till dawn" way back when I was a kid.  she liked George Clooney, but she hates scary movies.  when the movie turned from a couple of bank robbers to a vampire flick, I burst out laughing.  lmao!


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 15, 2022)

I bought an dell optplex 4750 aio 16 gb ram 256gb ssd (using my 6tb usb for games) sadly already cracked the screen slightly (stupid wood desk and floor i really need foam mats)


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 15, 2022)

ItsOver9000 said:


> The PS5 Disc Version was my most recent purchase


did you buy from a scalper? nvm already know the answer


----------



## djpannda (Jan 15, 2022)

WTF??? I found a unpatched unbanned switch in box just missing the joy-cons for $99 at a thrift store (deals are out there but you got to look for it ) …… lolololol I ran out the store like I stole something ..




… …  btw I think I have too many switches


----------



## Esdeath (Jan 15, 2022)

djpannda said:


> WTF??? I found a unpatched unbanned switch in box just missing the joy-cons for $99 …… lolololol I ran out the store like I stole something ..
> View attachment 293811
> 
> … …  btw I think I have too many switches


Where did you get it?

BTT I bought an RTX 3080, but it apparently was an error and wasn't in stock anymore, at least got my money back pretty fast.
Also got 16GB Ram for my late 2015 iMac.


----------



## djpannda (Jan 15, 2022)

Esdeath said:


> Where did you get it?
> 
> BTT I bought an RTX 3080, but it apparently was an error and wasn't in stock anymore, at least got my money back pretty fast.
> Also got 16GB Ram for my late 2015 iMac.


Thrift store chain. I saw the guy come out the back with a cart of  “front store display” things (High price items) and followed him.


----------



## Esdeath (Jan 15, 2022)

djpannda said:


> Thrift store chain. I saw the guy come out the back with a cart of  “front store display” things (High price items) and followed him.


Good luck there, sadly nothing like that near my place and not even some flea markets because of covid.


----------



## DillyDilly (Jan 15, 2022)

-


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 16, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> I bought an dell optplex 4750 aio 16 gb ram 256gb ssd (using my 6tb usb for games) sadly already cracked the screen slightly (stupid wood desk and floor i really need foam mats)


If I may ask, how much for just the PC (with the monitor and such)?


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 16, 2022)

$109 iirc + tax yeah it was 109.99+ tax ad thev'e been going upwards for 3-400 by others


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 16, 2022)

ItsOver9000 said:


> Walmart as on Twitter I followed PS5 / stock update accounts


good for you not enabling those scumbags


----------



## DillyDilly (Jan 16, 2022)

-


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jan 16, 2022)

Forgot to say when I got these almost a month ago but I got a GameCube and an Xbox 360, super monkey Ball 1, animal crossing, Kinect adventures, 4 GameCube controllers, 2 Wii remotes, 2 Wii motion plus accessories and 4 nunchuks


----------



## Zetman (Jan 16, 2022)

A link to the past (& 4 swords) gba porting from vinted


----------



## Caleck (Jan 17, 2022)

View attachment 293984


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 17, 2022)

Ordered red buttons for a gba sp and light green buttons and membranes for a gba. Also ordered some replacement l and r buttons(the actual switches) because the gba I'm working on right now had a dead r button and the only ones I had are too short to use.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 17, 2022)

I got my xbox series x controller from the design lab today (surprising since it's a holiday).  it even has my name on it:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 18, 2022)

Just got this for my bass. It's super dope. It has some drum tracks built in, so I can jam. It also has an auxiliary in that I can pipe in music from my phone and jam with an actual song. I also found out that my pick ups on my 6 string dont pan properly due to a shitty pot. I got the bass used, near the ocean, and I wonder if this thing was left outside, in the moisture. I found that instead of replacing the one pot, I can replace the whole module with a prewired module. Pretty cheaply too. Should move that discussion to things I've modded or fixed.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 18, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Just got this for my bass. It's super dope. It has some drum tracks built in, so I can jam. It also has an auxiliary in that I can pipe in music from my phone and jam with an actual song. I also found out that my pick ups on my 6 string dont pan properly due to a shitty pot. I got the bass used, near the ocean, and I wonder if this thing was left outside, in the moisture. I found that instead of replacing the one pot, I can replace the whole module with a prewired module. Pretty cheaply too. Should move that discussion to things I've modded or fixed.


Yea sometimes it's better to replace all the pots if one is bad, on the guitar, because they all eventually will go bad. Or better yet replace all the parts and wiring inside w new. You can get kits (Lead or Bass) w all the parts for cheap. Tech for music now days is awesome! But good to hear its better now, Rock On! I have a old guitar that I've been thinking of doing this to:
https://www.premierguitar.com/gear/diy-how-to-install-a-midi-pad-in-your-guitar


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 18, 2022)

Bought a Byleth amiibo, now I have the whole set.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 18, 2022)

Let's get physical, physical...


----------



## xoINARIox (Jan 18, 2022)

a 3d printed bracket for my mayflash gamecube adapter which fits perfectly under the dock




Shin Megami Tensei III and V aswell as a Tribute 64 Wireless


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

got this little gem, on my Mario covers, :


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 19, 2022)

Got a pair of these for work.






Absolutely love them! So freakin' comfy.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 21, 2022)

My Winged Venom pop has finally shipped. I ordered it like 6 months ago and it was supposed to ship in September. It's coming from Spain.

Ordered acouple more snes repros(Soul Blazer, Lufia 2, Harvest Moon and Dragon Quest 3).

Also I need to buy a new GBC, mine finally died on me. So I'm planning on calling up a friend tomorrow that works at a retro game shop to see if they have any.  I knew it was dying cause the start button randomly would stop working then a couple of other buttons, finally the screen graphics started to mess up. Now the screen color is inverted and it won't play any carts.


----------



## Caleck (Jan 22, 2022)

First of my Japanese N64 library

Figured it's a better alternative for the less text-heavy games since US copies are often ridiculously expensive


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Jan 22, 2022)

I got some things in the last couple of weeks, well since december 23rd and after christmass: 

around december 23rd ish, i got these two things for my switch Lite: 







and after christmass (jan 5th) i got this: 




1x Vanguard Trial deck (V-TD11) for Altimle V-Premuim format (discounted from 15 euros -> 9.99 euros 
and some extra cards for premuim/v-preumim decks, 
like "seeker, thing saver dragon", "Little sage, marron" and "Seeker, blaster Blade seeker" (V series cards).





on jan 19th, i "finally" found at last, a copy that was sealed, but the gold coins were gone (5 year old game),
Xenoblade Chronicles 2 at a good price less thatn 60 euro (56.90 euros)  so happy i finally found my copy of this game,
i had bought the dlc pack from the eshop, and i could not play that without having the main game XC2 (physical/digital),
but i wanted a phyiscal copy instead of digital to save space on my sd card. so this is good.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Jan 23, 2022)

Time to exercise


----------



## HelloShitty (Jan 23, 2022)

I bought:
Call of Juarez - 8.99€
Sid Meyers Civilization VI - 8.99€
Red Faction Guerrilla - 2.99€
(I think these were the correct prices I paid)


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 23, 2022)

Not very exciting I know -  but I use YouTube a *lot* and the amount of ads these days is just absurd. Managed to get a year of YouTube premium via interesting methods for £8.48 (11 USD) upfront for 12 months. 



Spoiler



Yes I know about YouTube vanced etc. But I'd rather use the stock app which I use on a lot of devices including Android TV and it's just easier not having to worry about updating it, glitches, HD limits etc.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 23, 2022)

I brought an old iMac back home from work, it would be thrown out or disassembled/destroyed.
It's a last gen tray loader blueberry iMac, 333 Mhz with 265 MB of RAM (upgraded) and the stock HDD

Anyway some yobbo attacked it with a spray can and after some rubbing with iso alcohol, I managed to make the the biggest stripe on top of the iMac disappear.
Still have the sides and one speaker grille to do but I'm fairly confident I could get all those marks gone.


On a side note, a couple of hours after I brought it home I realised that I have the very same iMac that Peggy Hill has in King of the Hill.
As I'm a fan of the show, I think I might restore this thing to its former glory and upgrade the hardware, set a nice KOTH related wallpaper and use/show it whenever a conversation lands on the show haha.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Jan 24, 2022)

This controller reminds me of the OG Xbox


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2022)

Decided to try Kingdom Hearts after all these years, so I bought the 1.5/2.5 Collection on the Series X  4K 60 FPS? Yes please. That, and I refuse to support crappy cloud "ports" that you can't even download.


----------



## smf (Jan 25, 2022)

I got a de10 nano to use with MiSTer

I was holding fire, but the price just kept going up...


----------



## micp (Jan 25, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> Not very exciting I know -  but I use YouTube a *lot* and the amount of ads these days is just absurd. Managed to get a year of YouTube premium via interesting methods for £8.48 (11 USD) upfront for 12 months.



I'd be interested in learning more about these interesting ways! That's definitely a price I'd be willing to pay to get rid of all the ads!


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 25, 2022)

smf said:


> I got a de10 nano to use with MiSTer
> 
> I was holding fire, but the price just kept going up...


Where did you find stock?


----------



## smf (Jan 25, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Where did you find stock?


I placed an order at digikey on 6th December and it arrived 12th January.

The order confirmation came with this comical under estimate

_Due to extremely high order volumes your order may take 1-3 business days to ship._


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 26, 2022)

Just bought a transparent black 8bitdo SN30 2.4G. I've been wanting to get a wireless snes controller and it wasn't that expensive. Bought it on 8bitdo's official aliexpress store.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 26, 2022)

Ordered this yesterday, should be here tomorrow. I've kinda wanted it for a long time now. It's the only season I'm interested in. It's obviously very dark, but I can't stop watching clips of it sometimes. I got the DVD version, so I can watch it on my computer (I tried fooling with bypassing whatever to be able to watch blu-rays on my PC with whatever, and I gave up). It's definitely not one of those things I foresee myself wanting to watch a lot, but I would like to finally see the whole season in its entirety. Don't have HBO; don't want HBO.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jan 26, 2022)

Newcomer, as usual


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 26, 2022)

Just ordered 3 gameboy colors(2x purple and 1x clear purple) to fix up from J4U. I should get them next week. Probably going to install a ips screen in at least 1 or 2 of them and sell the 3rd. If I can get all 3 working. The amount I paid for the 3, I could have gotten 5  of them before the pandemic.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 28, 2022)

Ordered some fuses for the gameboy colors I ordered, new caps incase I needed them and some awg34 and awg 36 hook up wires cause I need some.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jan 28, 2022)

I did have a CFW'd Switch so who knows knows, but I genuinely liked the product. That's a purchase from me. (Also yes I eat my fingernails and my finger skin A LOT)


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 29, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 295658
> 
> I did have a CFW'd Switch so who knows knows, but I genuinely liked the product. That's a purchase from me. (Also yes I eat my fingernails and my finger skin A LOT)


Now, this is the one that's kinda like Breath of the Wild in terms of visuals and mobility, right? If it's the same one I saw footage of, it definitely looks really fun and interesting, if not a little hard to come to grips with, considering it's still a mainline Pokemon game.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jan 29, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Now, this is the one that's kinda like Breath of the Wild in terms of visuals and mobility, right? If it's the same one I saw footage of, it definitely looks really fun and interesting, if not a little hard to come to grips with, considering it's still a mainline Pokemon game.


It is, but It's just a different Pokémon game, as it tries a more traditional RPG style than else. I liked it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 30, 2022)

I pre-ordered Dying Light 2 ps5 at bestbuy because I just canceled my amazon pre-order.

Amazon has been giving me problems the last couple of months with anything I pre-ordered from them, like they randomly delay my order if I got it a little cheaper than MSRP(like $10ish cheaper) and it seems like anytime a game has a pre-order bonus I have to fight someone to get it. I have had pre-orders delayed a week or 2 because of "short stock" but  I have had friends who bought the same game from them at full price and they get it next day.

It just happened again to me with Pokémon Legends Arceus. They delayed my pre-order until February 8 but my friend who bought it the day it come out, got it the next day.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 30, 2022)

I was expecting this tomorrow, but I somehow got it today, on Sunday, by usps (it's installing/copying now to the internal ssd):


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 30, 2022)

My son got me some NES coasters for Xmas to which I thought were waaaay too good to be used as coasters so I thought I'd make them last a bit longer... 



Now they adorn the entrance hall as you walk in!


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jan 30, 2022)

Got this lot in an auction for not much. Might sell the SMB+DH I already have to make up for a small chunk of money.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jan 31, 2022)

Sony WF-1000XM4 a.k.a. Truffles, mindlessly purchased during the boxing day

I'm stunned by how much ANC could help in noisy environments. Not to mention their top tier sound quality too. Finally something I can use as a daily driver without any complaints


----------



## RandomUser (Jan 31, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Got a pair of these for work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do look comfy. What brand are those?
I think mine is a wrangler brand.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 31, 2022)

RandomUser said:


> They do look comfy. What brand are those?
> I think mine is a wrangler brand.


They're Lee, and they are so much more comfy than I was anticipating. Definitely getting at least one more pair. Love the color too.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 31, 2022)

My 3 gbc from J4U came today. Doing a 5 minute test, 1 of the purple gbc work with some sound issues. The other purple no power and the clear purple shows life for a second then no power. Also the 1 gbc that is working the start/select button are not working and the a and b need to be pressed hard to work. So I'm pretty sure just needs a good cleaning


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 1, 2022)

So I got 2 out of the 3 gbcs I bought working . Ironically it was the 2 purple that worked out. I had to desolder the terminals on one of them the clean the battery corrosion on it. The clear purple game was very corroded, so much so that the A,B and Start buttons had no more traces left on them. The headphone jack was so corroded it was completely covering in blue. The negative battery terminal literally broke off with just a touch. The on/off switch was so corroded that the pads were completely eaten. From the pictures on the site, it didn't looks bad at all.

 For some reason one of the gbc's won't work with reproduction cards, not matter how much I clean the cart slot. The other gbc had a bad speaker and the only decent speaker I had was from a ds lite. I had to cut the plastic a little to get it to fit, but it's working great.

Probably will be buying some more in 2 weeks to fix up


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 1, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> So I got 2 out of the 3 gbcs I bought working . Ironically it was the 2 purple that worked out. I had to desolder the terminals on one of them the clean the battery corrosion on it. The clear purple game was very corroded, so much so that the A,B and Start buttons had no more traces left on them. The headphone jack was so corroded it was completely covering in blue. The negative battery terminal literally broke off with just a touch. The on/off switch was so corroded that the pads were completely eaten. From the pictures on the site, it didn't looks bad at all.
> 
> For some reason one of the gbc's won't work with reproduction cards, not matter how much I clean the cart slot. The other gbc had a bad speaker and the only decent speaker I had was from a ds lite. I had to cut the plastic a little to get it to fit, but it's working great.
> 
> Probably will be buying some more in 2 weeks to fix up


Fun stuff. Do you have any experience repairing the button contacts on the motherboard? My old childhood GBC has a button (A or B, don't remember off the top of my head) that needs fixing, and it's not something I've done before.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Fun stuff. Do you have any experience repairing the button contacts on the motherboard? My old childhood GBC has a button (A or B, don't remember off the top of my head) that needs fixing, and it's not something I've done before.


No I don't. It's not something I've ever tried and I won't be trying with this one, it's way to damaged. I'm just going to salvage what parts I can on it and that's about it. Also the part that in the best condition was the speaker. It was probably one of the only thing that didnt have any corrosion on it, just a little dirty.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 1, 2022)

My PS5's new best friend


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## RandomUser (Feb 3, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> They're Lee, and they are so much more comfy than I was anticipating. Definitely getting at least one more pair. Love the color too.


Thank you for your response. I don't have a place near me that sells Lee branded pants, . This looks like almost similar to yours and Judging by the price, they must last long. Do you know if do actually last long?


----------



## CinnamonMina (Feb 3, 2022)

ComeTurismO said:


> What did you buy recently? It could be anything. Share it in this thread!


Samsung Galaxy A32 5G, most money I put down since the WIi U


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 3, 2022)

RandomUser said:


> Thank you for your response. I don't have a place near me that sells Lee branded pants, . This looks like almost similar to yours and Judging by the price, they must last long. Do you know if do actually last long?


Those do look like the exact pants (not the same color, of course). As for how long they'll last...? Well, I couldn't say at this point. I've only worn them to work about four or five times thus far. I'm washing them exactly per the tag's instructions, but air drying them instead of using my dryer just to be on the safe side. So far, so good. Still very comfortable. Color hasn't faded.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 3, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 296182
> 
> My PS5's new best friend


----------



## Yayo1990 (Feb 3, 2022)

Well, it did arrive at the end. The box is a repro. But the manual is legit. Didn't pay much for the loot luckily though


----------



## ladypoodle (Feb 4, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Had to look that up. I didn't even know those existed. That's interesting. Out of curiosity, were you able to compare prices (or least the price of the item you purchased) between the store and buying online? I just wonder if they boost the charge slightly, since they're selling from a brick-and-mortar store.


Now that you mentioned comparing prices when I talked to a store staff around the same day, they said share the same price in both store and online unless you're not a Prime member.




Spoiler











I preferred promotional card over the plush, since pre-orders for the plush were sold out.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I was expecting this tomorrow, but I somehow got it today, on Sunday, by usps (it's installing/copying now to the internal ssd):
> 
> View attachment 295947



Mine isn't coming till next week. Have you played it yet? I hope they did a good job with the remastering.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Mine isn't coming till next week. Have you played it yet? I hope they did a good job with the remastering.


Not yet, I bought the original trilogy, which I need to play.  Been messing with the series x lately, just bought master chief collection and halo infinite before my subscription to game pass ends on the 7th.  I'm trying to get horizon forbidden west regalla edition for the ps5 now.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Not yet, I bought the original trilogy, which I need to play.  Been messing with the series x lately, just bought master chief collection and halo infinite before my subscription to game pass ends on the 7th.  I'm trying to get horizon forbidden west regalla edition for the ps5 now.


That edition seems a bit odd to me as it comes with a steelbook but no physical disc to put in it!


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> That edition seems a bit odd to me as it comes with a steelbook but no physical disc to put in it!


Oh yeah, I read about that.  Collector's edition is also digital, I think.  You'd think they'd give you a disc considering the price.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Oh yeah, I read about that.  Collector's edition is also digital, I think.  You'd think they'd give you a disc considering the price.


Yeah, for that price they should be including both PS4 and PS5 discs. The number of games I want to get is starting to build up this month and none of them are cheap so I might have to wait a while.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 4, 2022)

Just ordered a funnyplaying laminated screen kit with a baby blue white housing( basically a teal that is lighter in color and more toward green), ordered some buttons to match the housing and some green buttons for my other q5 ips modded gbc. Also my Dying Light 2 shipped yesterday and should be here later today.


----------



## emigre (Feb 5, 2022)

Weeb trash


----------



## Flame (Feb 5, 2022)

i got a Xboner..


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 6, 2022)

Came with all the cords, 4 wiimotes, 5 nunchunks, classic controller and 2 Mario Kart wheels $40


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 6, 2022)

Ordered for my uncle season 10 of the walking dead on bluray. Also ordered for me a 6 foot USB-C  to USB-C cable because I can only find 3ft locally


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 7, 2022)

Got a 1TB SSD in the mail today to bring my gaming rig out of its forced hiatus that i thought was caused by the hard drive.
Turns out one of my 8GB RAM stick is defective so another thing to buy to get back to 16GB of RAM


----------



## Flame (Feb 7, 2022)

Flame said:


> i got a Xboner..
> 
> 
> View attachment 296833View attachment 296834



My Xboner is getting bigger


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 7, 2022)

Flame said:


> My Xboner is getting bigger
> 
> 
> View attachment 297045




It's true. Believe me it's true.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Feb 8, 2022)

I still need a CRT though, but for now I can check my consoles right from this


----------



## Yayo1990 (Feb 8, 2022)

Got this steal of a deal for 10 EUR. Came for Mirror's Edge, stayed for everything else.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 9, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Came with all the cords, 4 wiimotes, 5 nunchunks, classic controller and 2 Mario Kart wheels $40


Looks like maybe someone got excited and accidentally busted one out on the side of your console.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 9, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Looks like maybe someone got excited and accidentally busted one out on the side of your console.


I can't get it off me thinks it's some kind of paint as it's also on the PSU housing


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 9, 2022)

Just days away from the Pixel Remaster of the true best in the series, my dudes. I'm so hyped to hear the remade music as the other five PRs have all sounded fantastic so far.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Feb 10, 2022)

Got this for one, single Euro.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 11, 2022)

Some upgrades for my PS5 to go with my new LG C1.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Feb 13, 2022)

Today's loot was... sort of, ok? There wasn't much sadly. But I paid somewhat good prices for all that.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Feb 14, 2022)

With the costs of living going up and the wages staying the same i haven't been able to afford anything i want sadly 

Its come to a point where i have to choose between heating the house or eating with very little money left


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 15, 2022)

Hacked my Wii Mini today


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 15, 2022)

Her name is Crystal and I got her from my amazing wife, @FatalAryia


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 16, 2022)

Tales of Arise Collector Edition, always wanted one, finally got one.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 17, 2022)

Google Pixel 4a to replace my PIxel 3 with a dying battery.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 18, 2022)

Bought on GOG Deus Ex GOTY, Nox, Blood 2, Dungeon Keeper 1 Gold  and 2 and Populous the Beginning.

I randomly checked today and saw Populous was on sale, been wanting to replay it. Even though I have the disk of it for $1.50 I'll get the digital version of it.  the rest of the games, I've either played them as a kid, like nox and deus ex, or played the demo's as a kid and always wanted to play the full game.

Also got my 8bitdo sn30 2.4g with snes receiver the other day and it works great. Been playing Dragon Quest Monsters: Delocalized on my supaRetron HD.  The games basically a retranslations of the game


----------



## Flame (Feb 18, 2022)

brought some crap for "53p". _one man's trash_ is _another man's_ treasure










one PS2 is bit dodgy. thread about it

https://gbatemp.net/threads/my-ps2-slim-turns-from-green-back-to-red.607978/post-9753351


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 18, 2022)

Flame said:


> _one man's trash_ is _another man's_ treasure



 quite a bargain for you.


----------



## Flame (Feb 18, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> quite a bargain for you.



did i type 53p i meant £53 

considering a PS2 slim from CEX is £65 i still think its good deal.


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 18, 2022)

Flame said:


> did i type 53p i meant £53
> 
> considering a PS2 slim from CEX is £65 i still think its good.



Still a bargain I sold my Phat PS2 for like 100 USD


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 18, 2022)

Lol this thing is huge.


----------



## djpannda (Feb 18, 2022)

I just got my SteamDeck, I only paid $10,000 on eBay. its not turning on but the seller told me to wait 30days ..
I don't understand the hype. its super lightweight..but make a cracking noise when I press the buttons


----------



## godreborn (Feb 18, 2022)

I got regalla as well.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 20, 2022)

Ordered a new power switch for a gameboy pocket I'm repairing, some flux pens, 3mm desoldering braid and a new cheap soldering iron for simple soldering in my room.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 21, 2022)

They've been out of my cereal for literally months, so when I saw it, I nabbed 10 boxes.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 22, 2022)

My Winged Venom pop finally came. It was supposed to arrive a week after shipping but it got lost in the mail so the company sent me a replacement yesterday and randomly the 1st one shows up today. It took over a month to arrive and it the limited edition Glow Chase.


----------



## xoINARIox (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Soraiko (Feb 23, 2022)

yes a new Keyboard, Mouse and Mousepad......oh and Cheez it (sadly Germany dont sell em so i imported xD)


----------



## hyprskllz (Feb 24, 2022)

Sora Takihawa said:


> View attachment 299343
> 
> yes a new Keyboard, Mouse and Mousepad......oh and Cheez it (sadly Germany dont sell em so i imported xD)


that's a nice looking keyboard. what brand and switch is this?


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 24, 2022)

Xenobwoi


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 24, 2022)

Aurrrrrrliiiieeeen


----------



## NeoGranzon (Feb 24, 2022)

Another sdcard for the Switch arrived today.


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 25, 2022)

hyprskllz said:


> that's a nice looking keyboard. what brand and switch is this?


the brand is named Trust (a Brand of the Netherlands)  

this one here: https://www.trust.com/en/product/21839-gxt-860-thura-semi-mechanical-gaming-keyboard


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Soraiko (Feb 25, 2022)

bought an Eevee plush, Bravely Default 2 (was discounted from 50 Euros to 20 Euros) and a 128GB USB Stick (USB 3.1)


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 25, 2022)

and Japanese pepsi......just thought why does it taste a bit salty.......till i read the indegrients......it says SALT.....wtf......


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 26, 2022)

Just got a turn signal/brake/headlight/horn kit for my ebike.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 27, 2022)

Elden Ring (don't know where to start after getting my horse and leveling up...  I am determined to beat it though)

Tales Of Arise (Great game, never played a tales game but I have to say, it's amazing )

Bleach Complete series (got it on Sale on Xbox for 100$... Couldn't pass it up)

The Boy and the Beast (don't know to much about this movie but the art style caught my attention and I've heard it's a good movie)


----------



## Yayo1990 (Feb 27, 2022)

Got this bunch for 20 Euros. The DreamKey and the DreamON are both sealed.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Yayo1990 (Mar 1, 2022)

I think the controllers will need a bath or something


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 2, 2022)

Nice chonky protective carry case that can fit my Switch with its comfort grip on.




A pointless gratuitous luxury, because I wanted it.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 2, 2022)

I


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 300203
> View attachment 300204
> Nice chonky protective carry case that can fit my Switch with its comfort grip on.
> 
> ...


 I still have those four zelda game and watch gamestop sent me.  I feel guilty selling them.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 2, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I
> 
> I still have those four zelda game and watch gamestop sent me.  I feel guilty selling them.


Don't feel guilty, it's a tiny dent in a huge corporation's bottom line, and you didn't choose it or make it happen. Maybe donate a portion of what they sell for to a nice charity, if it'd help you feel better about it.


----------



## Esdeath (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## UniKlixX (Mar 2, 2022)

The Powerpuff Girls: Mojo Jojo A-Go-Go for GBA


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 2, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 300203
> View attachment 300204
> Nice chonky protective carry case that can fit my Switch with its comfort grip on.
> 
> ...


I bought 3 already LOL


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 2, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> I bought 3 already LOL


You and @godreborn hoarding half the world's supply


----------



## such (Mar 2, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 300203
> View attachment 300204
> Nice chonky protective carry case that can fit my Switch with its comfort grip on.


I have a stack of cases I tried over the course of a year for that exact purpose until I stumbled on this one - I was really happy to finally end that saga. Excellent case for sure, and their grip is pretty solid as well.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 4, 2022)

PS3 HDD upgrade time


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 5, 2022)

Bought a RetroN 3 HD. Also got my gbc ips kit from funnyplaying. it doesnt come with new membranes so i had to use my older one, which is why my start/select buttons are black.
Anyways  I already installed it.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Flame (Mar 7, 2022)

got bored so decided to upgrade one of my laptops with more RAM and HDD caddy removing the DVD drive.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)

Screen protector arrived for my Zelda Game & Watch. Always use protection!


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

thanks to @Hayato213 , who bought this for me, but I paid him back, so I got it at cost (the game that got me back into newer games):


----------



## djpannda (Mar 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Screen protector arrived for my Zelda Game & Watch. Always use protection!


you opened it?? ...sacrilegious


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 7, 2022)

I Also got bored, @Flame. So...













Now I HAVE to go on my "One meal a day" diet. hahaha


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)

djpannda said:


> you opened it?? ...sacrilegious


It turns out you can play games on it


----------



## djpannda (Mar 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> It turns out you can play games on it


.....at least tell me you have 2+.. and one untouched in the display case.... or is that just me..


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

I plan to sell the other 3 I have, fuck gamestop.


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I plan to sell the other 3 I have, fuck gamestop.



Lmao @godreborn could use some money to be honest, his wallet is crying .


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I plan to sell the other 3 I have, fuck gamestop.


I tried, but i forgot the lube.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I tried, but i forgot the lube.


use spit.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I tried, but i forgot the lube.


GameStop don't deserve lube.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 7, 2022)

I ordered a 8bitdo N30 and a M30. Both have the receiver for their original console. Ordered them from the official 8bitdo aliexpress store. 

Anyone Interested in one, they just started a sale today, but it's probably just a couple of dollars off.


----------



## Chary (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

@Chary , too cute!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 7, 2022)

Turn signal installed!




I just ordered front motorcycle turn indicators for the front. This project is escalating very nicely.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 7, 2022)

New chair, joining the chair gang








You can check out my review here:
https://gbatemp.net/review/anda-seat-jungle-2.2004/


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 8, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> New chair, joining the chair gang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think my car probably cost less than that chair.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 8, 2022)

Official one


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Mar 10, 2022)

I bought a copy of DanceDanceRevoultion: Mario Mix at a flea market a few weeks ago. I don't have a DDR mat that plugs into a GameCube port, so I'm playing though it with a controller. Songs are still fun tho.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2022)

mx2sio for the PS2


----------



## Chary (Mar 10, 2022)

Took so long for them to ship it!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 11, 2022)

I got my tax return, so I bought a SD2SNES pro.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 11, 2022)

amyst said:


> Got myself a new air washer. Awesome thing


Air washer?


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 11, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Air washer?


It's like an air dryer but in reverse


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 11, 2022)

Aren't those normally called humidifiers?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 11, 2022)

3 ordered


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 11, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> 3 ordered


Where did you order from?


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 11, 2022)

New phone for me


----------



## Yayo1990 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 12, 2022)

Installed front blinkers. 









Yes, they are the ones that look like mini-lightsabers. 

I also wired these to my headlight, so I can toggle those on and off and still have working blinkers.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 13, 2022)

got two rechargeable batteries of the series x controllers that I own.  there doesn't seem to be a way to know that it's charging or when the charge is done based.  you can tell it's charging by turning on the console, but there's no light cue like with the ps5 controller.  can't get the batteries out without tearing the fuck out of the boxes, so I just threw the boxes away after that, which is not something I normally do.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 13, 2022)

Ordered some 5128 Class D Audio Amplifier Board. I'm going to use them in some gameboy colors.  They are small enough to fit on top of the gameboy speaker


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 13, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Where did you order from?


 https://www.heldergametech.com/shop/ps2/mc2sio-microsd-iso-loader/


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2022)

Not as cool as what @Hayato213  got, but it will serve My purpose.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 13, 2022)

For my M2SIO


----------



## XDel (Mar 13, 2022)

A Ping-Pon Paddle
Some Peanut Butter
and some Condoms


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 13, 2022)

XDel said:


> A Ping-Pon Paddle
> Some Peanut Butter
> and some Condoms


Sounds like your dog love pb on a condom and the paddle to bet him off your junk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## cracker (Mar 15, 2022)

A Pixel 6 Pro. I was going to get an S22+, but I worry about heat issues on the 8 Gen 1 and the scores on the Pixel are real good. I also hate all the bloat that Samsung has added and they are more friendly to carrier bloatware too.


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 16, 2022)

I guess my wallet is going to cry.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 16, 2022)

Ordered some cr2025/cr2032 holders. A friend of mine wanted me to install them in some of his nes and snes games that have dead batteries. I told him I could just get tabbed batteries but he wanted those instead.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2022)

@FatalAryia and I got some bikes


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 16, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> @FatalAryia and I got some bikes
> View attachment 302027


U need a bigger car like a suv


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> U need a bigger car like a suv


No


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 16, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>


was that a diy kit or a preassembled adapter (trying to find a preassembled in the USA)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 16, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> was that a diy kit or a preassembled adapter (trying to find a preassembled in the USA)


Look at the name


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 16, 2022)

I did and put my name down for the waitlist


----------



## godreborn (Mar 18, 2022)

it's probably downloading to my system right now.    I really enjoyed the demo, and those fox enemies looked so adorable.

edit: yep, it did:


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 18, 2022)

Xbox Series S with xScreen


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 19, 2022)

Ordered this summer beanie off Amazon. Just got it yesterday:




It's actually very comfortable. But also a little over-priced considering the material. I paid $25 USD, but it's kind of as thin as a dress sock. I need something loose fitting for the summer, since I still need to cover my head anytime I'm outside during daylight hours. I'm still pretty happy with it overall.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 19, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Ordered this summer beanie off Amazon. Just got it yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




At first I thought it was an underwear. And I said to myself "Why is he putting his underwear on display"?LoL. Anyway, good show. $25 nowadays is almost regular price now.


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 19, 2022)

I got some kind of fake chinese tomato + chicken flavored Lay's. They were okay, I wouldn't re-buy them though. I prefer dill pickle and/or spicy variants.

The flavor was very accurate though so there was that.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 21, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> At first I thought it was an underwear. And I said to myself "Why is he putting his underwear on display"?LoL. Anyway, good show. $25 nowadays is almost regular price now.


Well, it's like food that I like. A lot of the things that are healthy and I enjoy eating are expensive, but when I think about what they charge at fastfood restaurants, I don't mind paying the price. It's comparable but so much more healthy for me.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 22, 2022)

Mmm Raiden...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 23, 2022)

I got my 8bitdo nes and genesis controllers. The genesis one came on Friday and the nes controller came today.

Also received my copy of Runy Factory 5 Earthmate edition today.

They controllers work great and I just started Rune Factory 5 like 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Mar 23, 2022)

Not really expensive nor similar to what I got recently but I asked to a friend to 3D Print me some stands for my portable consoles and today he gave me the PSTV one:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 24, 2022)

Wow. My father-in-law has a bowling friend that was getting rid of a 65” Samsung tv. It’s like new and has 3D glasses. Got the tv for free!

This is from a person that just bought an 85” tv and wanted to get rid of the “old” one. It’s very nice and maybe a few years old. Mario Kart will be awesome this weekend.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 24, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Wow. My father-in-law has a bowling friend that was getting rid of a 65” Samsung tv. It’s like new and has 3D glasses. Got the tv for free!


Get a 3D Bluray player and a copy of Avatar 3D. It's mindblowing. I can't believe they didn't really catch on, I guess people don't like wearing the glasses.


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 24, 2022)

Got some coffee mugs.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 24, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Get a 3D Bluray player and a copy of Avatar 3D. It's mindblowing. I can't believe they didn't really catch on, I guess people don't like wearing the glasses.


Or if you have a ps3, it's still one of the best 3d blu-ray player


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 24, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Or if you have a ps3, it's still one of the best 3d blu-ray player


Oh shit, yeah I forgot PS3 got 3D support. What a kickass media player that console was for the time.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 25, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Or if you have a ps3, it's still one of the best 3d blu-ray player


Seems like I’ll need a ps3 now.


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Mar 25, 2022)

Got this and a modded original xbox with a folder full of games for free.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 26, 2022)

Got meself a beer, matey!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 26, 2022)

Just got a new day. Also have a nice green bowl. Coffee is waiting for me in the kitchen.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 26, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> View attachment 303184
> 
> Got some coffee mugs.




COFFEEEeee


----------



## Yayo1990 (Mar 26, 2022)

Dude nearby was selling this for half the price and he used it twice. It was on my "to get" list so It's alright


----------



## godreborn (Mar 26, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> Dude nearby was selling this for half the price and he used it twice. It was on my "to get" list so It's alright


iirc, those are going for like double, even triple, the price that they were, since I think it's been discontinued.  I have a second one myself for no real reason, and I got it for cheap.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 26, 2022)

My best friend and I game share in psn. He likes to buy very easy platinum games. So he brought The Cow G ps4 version, so I got that free and I bought the ps5 version so he could get the platinum on that version.


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 26, 2022)

I bought 420 grams worth of seasoned sunflower seeds.



Spoiler



Get your mind out of the gutter! ;P


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 26, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> Not really expensive nor similar to what I got recently but I asked to a friend to 3D Print me some stands for my portable consoles and today he gave me the PSTV one:


Nice I have the offical dock that's nice and weighted bottom so don't tip over with all the heavy cables


----------



## Turbo_Interceptor (Mar 27, 2022)

Some factory sealed 5.25 inch floppy disks for my Commodore 64 setup.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 27, 2022)

Turbo_Interceptor said:


> Some factory sealed 5.25 inch floppy disks for my Commodore 64 setup.


NOS or is someone still making them?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 28, 2022)

Ignition switch for my ebike. Now no one can just walk up to my bike and turn it on. You’ll need the key first.

Bonus! I also get a voltage monitor!


Ps, probably over kill with the area I live in, but I really just wanted to see if I could do it right.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## weatMod (Mar 28, 2022)

WEEB TREATS!





Went on a spree ,   the almond crush I get all the time ,  I had the winter Pocky before too and the chololate  crunchy strawberry.
The rest I am trying for the fist time
 first the bad ,  the Choco boy mushrooms were terrible,  I usually get the Miji ones that come in the yellow and green box or the big bag , the brand on these  say Orion and it is in English.
  I love the meji ones so I figured these would be pretty much the same and they were on sale, 2 pack for 1.99 so I grabbed them
Boy  was I wrong, they are HORRIBLE ,  the chocolate tastes like wax and the cookie part is not great either and they all have the stems crooked AF

Now on to the other mushrooms,   the  white colored ones say "cheese" and they are from the same   brand as the Choco boy chocolate mushrooms , but the Orion   logo is not in English, ( some form of moon rune  but I can't read it)
I had tried the  chocolate ones first  so I figured I might as well get the disappointment  out of the way and open the cheese  ones  ,but  boy was I wrong  these ones are delicious!
it must just be the ones they market to US consumers that are bad
,my theory anyways

They are not savory , they are kinda like a sweet cheese which is what I expected ,yet they do sorta have a  tiny tinge of a savory cheese taste to them  kinda like spray cheese but mostly sweet like a sweet cheese
I highly recommend.

the Meji chocolate and strawberry mushroom is really good as well  but just about  everything from Miji  is so no surprise there

the  Biscolatta I got at another store, an Indian store
they say product of Turkey , they are good but not great and you do not get that many
 one time I found some hazelnut Pocky that look the same and they were much better but they were not made by Glico ,  maybe Lotte or  Loacker I think ,  I have never seen them again though, it was years ago.

Anyways I think this stuff is making me sick , my pressure has been bad and this stuff seems to make it worse
I recently read that palm oil  is really bad for you   ,  apparently it is not just  that is  bad for the  environment that people  avoid it,  I always suspect it was not good as no seed oils are  but I  read that the chemicals used to extract palm are very toxic  as well.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 28, 2022)

accidental double post please delete


----------



## RAHelllord (Mar 28, 2022)

Got a new pair of headphones that is older than I am, according to a rough estimate from the serial number printed on it it's probably made in '87. Got them for very cheap and all they needed in terms of servicing was new cushions, a new headband, and a good wipe down with soap. Sound amazing, round out my collection of the rest of the DT series (DT 770 Pro and DT 880 hanging in the back there), most likely the oldest item I now own.

I did add a piece of tape to the left hinge so I can tell at a glance (and feel with my index finger) which side is which because for some reason it's only printed very small on the inside which cup goes on which ear.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 29, 2022)

Cur



Spoiler


----------



## Turbo_Interceptor (Mar 29, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> NOS or is someone still making them?



I usually buy them from floppydisk . com and polyplay . xyz and some times scoop some up from eBay. There's just something magical about booting up Pools of Radiance on my C-64 from floppy. lol

When I was younger, I left home and left all my C64 gear in a box in my closet and told my mom to NOT throw it out. A few years go by and I asked my brother if he could grab that box and ship it to me. He gave me the sad news that my mom pitched it all in the garbage thinking I didn't want it since it sat in my closet for so long. 

As time and money allow, I've been assembling a modest C64 collection. I was talking to a neighbor about 'the good old days' of computing and mentioned my trusty C64. He said he still has his and it was in a cedar cabinet and was mine for the taking if I wanted it. I jumped on that offer! It was a MINT condition original C64. It was in the factory box, had a dust cover on it and smelled/looked brand new. Mine was a C64-C and a 1541-II floppy drive so I finally found a good deal on a C64-C (but it was modded with some toggle switch that activated a fast loader option) and it came with a 1541 drive, which was also chipped.

I have lots of joysticks, some Action Replay carts, tons of floppy disks, updated power supplies, a special cable that lets me hook the C64 up to a modern television and a device that plugs into the C64 that lets me load disk images from an inserted SD card.

Speaking of modern television, at work, they were tossing away a bunch of 4:3 LCD monitors that have built in speakers. I grabbed several of those and they work PERFECTLY for C64 use.

Ultimately, (when I round up a small pile of disposable cash), I'd like to find a mint-ish C64-C and a 1541-II.....and one of those Turbo Chameleon carts.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 30, 2022)

My Sd2snes and Super EDMDS V3 Pro(genesis everdrive clone) arrived today. They both work great.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 31, 2022)

Oven's control board decided to shit the bed and nobody has any replacement parts and it's old and kind of a weird size 

So while I look into a replacement or maybe seeing if a soldering tech at work can fix the control board, ordered an air fryer. Been meaning to get one for ages to try out, and I suppose now might as well be a good enough time.


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 31, 2022)

I bought candy :3


----------



## dangopig (Mar 31, 2022)

A few sticky labels for my filing cabinet - nothing amazing


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 31, 2022)

I got a Funko Steven Universe plushie, was surprised to see it could stand up on its own so now its chilling on top of my DVR


----------



## godreborn (Mar 31, 2022)

got the ps2 mc2sio yesterday.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 31, 2022)

emmanu888 said:


> I got a Funko Steven Universe plushie, was surprised to see it could stand up on its own so now its chilling on top of my DVR




Cool but, [I'm not sure if it has any] Watch the air vents. I learned a lesson on covering air vents on a cable tv box.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 31, 2022)

godreborn said:


> got the ps2 mc2sio yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 304103


interesting
is the case 3d printed? I heard it was
 I hear you can make  one ,  kinda like the SD gecko back in the day
 I think it was suggested to  use an OG magic gate card though, I think  all you need is that an   micro SD to SD adapter.

I wonder if they could make a similar device but with a  USB type A port to replace the SD card slot
so we can load from any USB  HDD instead of the micro SD.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 31, 2022)

weatMod said:


> interesting
> is the case 3d printed? I heard it was
> I hear you can make  one ,  kinda like the SD gecko back in the day
> I think it was suggested to  use an OG magic gate card though, I think  all you need is that an   micro SD to SD adapter.
> ...


I'll need a tutorial to use it, since I've never soft modded a ps2 before.  I just got the micro-sd.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 31, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I'll need a tutorial to use it, since I've never soft modded a ps2 before.  I just got the micro-sd.


I was just checking out a video
 I already have a free Mcboot memory card but apparently  you need to buy theirs too
to use this,   it needs a   new version of  OPL and  for some reason I guess you can not update it
but the new version is still in beta, maybe  down the road  you be able to use one buy updating OPL on and exist free mc boot card, pretty sure mine is magic gate but it seems to be kinda  vague on weather or not the  the issue or the only issue as to why it doesn't work with    other free Mcboot cards or not.

this tutorial looks pretty good
https://heldergametech.com/shop/ps2/mc2sio-microsd-iso-loader/

I think Mr. Mario did a video on this or   a segment  as part of mod chat a few weeks ago

I think it is still too early to jump yet  though , I will wait it out and see if we get a USB version 
and/or a confirmed way to update OPL on  existing free McBoot memory cards


----------



## godreborn (Mar 31, 2022)

Damn.  I bought a SanDisk, so I'll return it.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 31, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Damn.  I bought a SanDisk, so I'll return it.



That's what I thought when I saw it.

but I have mental issues like v10late said. lol


----------



## weatMod (Mar 31, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Damn.  I bought a SanDisk, so I'll return it.


no the P2S memory card needs to be magic gate
 I also assumed you bought it as a  package, the Sd adapter and a free McBoot memory card with  OPL pre installed?
I didn't check recently if they sell just the SD adapter alone
if they do then maybe  other you can  update existing free McBoot installation already and I am going my old info


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Damn.  I bought a SanDisk, so I'll return it.


Again (from personal Experiencee with different Consoles) -  SanDisk Cards are crap today....


----------



## godreborn (Mar 31, 2022)

weatMod said:


> no the P2S memory card needs to be magic gate
> I also assumed you bought it as a  package, the Sd adapter and a free McBoot memory card with  OPL pre installed?
> I didn't check recently if they sell just the SD adapter alone
> if they do then maybe  other you can  update existing free McBoot installation already and I am going my old info


I bought it from that site.  Will opl be on that adapter?  I can boot launch.elf on my system.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 31, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> I bought candy :3




[steals the candy] [accidently of course]


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 31, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [steals the candy] [accidently of course]


-shares-


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 31, 2022)

Ordered 2 32gb micro sd cards and I also ordered some Pad Thai for lunch.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 31, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I bought it from that site.  Will opl be on that adapter?  I can boot launch.elf on my system.


OPL will be in the memory card


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Apr 1, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>


What's this ?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 1, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> What' this ?


It's a pouch to remedy constipation.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 1, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> What's this ?


Replacement battery for PS2 Slim and PS3 Phat


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Apr 1, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Replacement battery for PS2 Slim and PS3 Phat


.....and this is needed for....?
Where do you place it?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 1, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> .....and this is needed for....?
> Where do you place it?


Inside


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Apr 1, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Inside


Your fountain of words is constantly making me wet 

So, please....be grateful to me and tell me a little more, so i don't have to die dumb ?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 1, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> Your fountain of words is constantly making me wet
> 
> So, please....be grateful to me and tell me a little more, so i don't have to die dumb ?


Inside the console


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Apr 1, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Inside the console


Aha...so one more word and i go crazy the whole day


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Apr 1, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Is someone out here to tell me the thruth about this little thingy and where it fits in the PS3 and PS2?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 1, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> Is someone out here to tell me the thruth about this little thingy and where it fits in the PS3 and PS2?


If u need to know seriously google it


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Apr 1, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> If u need to know seriously google it





Blauhasenpopo said:


> Aha...so one more word and i go crazy the whole day


----------



## godreborn (Apr 1, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> View attachment 304284


Reminds me of when I'm chatting with @JuanMena on temp.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Reminds me of when I'm chatting with @JuanMena on temp.


Oh jizz... I mean... geez.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Apr 1, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> If u need to know seriously google it


Thx ma friend, you're source of  knowledge. i take a bow in front of you aaand yes, i take your friendly and generous advice and google my question.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Apr 4, 2022)

booba


----------



## Chary (Apr 4, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> Thx ma friend, you're source of  knowledge. i take a bow in front of you aaand yes, i take your friendly and generous advice and goole my question.


I looked on Amazon reviews for the Rome Tech PS2/3 battery. According to users, it's meant to restore the use of the real-time clock for holiday events in certain games (Simpsons Hit N Run, Tiger Woods PGA Tour, etc) and the look of the system menu when you boot.

EDIT: Oh on topic, I bought matcha latte powder!


----------



## Esdeath (Apr 4, 2022)

Got a ds fat and ds lite pretty cheap on ebay since they were faulty, repaired them, and now I wait for aliexpress to deliver a new ds lite case (gold Zelda style) and some new capacitors and an audio amp for my Gameboy Color. Since I replaced the original with an IPS screen the audio and some humming and I hope this will fix it.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Apr 4, 2022)

Chary said:


> I looked on Amazon reviews for the Rome Tech PS2/3 battery. According to users, it's meant to restore the use of the real-time clock for holiday events in certain games (Simpsons Hit N Run, Tiger Woods PGA Tour, etc) and the look of the system menu when you boot.
> 
> EDIT: Oh on topic, I bought matcha latte powder!


Big Thx


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 4, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> View attachment 304284




Omg, that looks like @BigOnYa .


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 4, 2022)

I needed this. I think. Or did I just go on a shopping spree? LoL


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 7, 2022)

Mushrooms, and spicy chicken-flavored instant noodles.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 8, 2022)

bought chrono cross earlier today for the ps4 on my ps5:


----------



## godreborn (Apr 8, 2022)

conker remake, which I bought yesterday, on the series x:


----------



## Pachee (Apr 8, 2022)

Never posted on this thread but i got a bunch of stuff in the past 3 years. Sealed PS3fat, sealed (dreamcast, GC, GB, GBA, PS1) games, fixed some busted 100x ps1 fats and va0 DCs. Got another very mint gc with a bunch of games included pretty much for free.
Never buy overpriced stuff, just wait for reasonable deals. There are a lot of good sellers out there.


----------



## Chary (Apr 8, 2022)

My cat recently had surgery, and he has to wear a cone. The medical cone was too big for him though, so I got an alternative.

The Bread.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 8, 2022)

Chary said:


> My cat recently had surgery, and he has to wear a cone. The medical cone was too big for him though, so I got an alternative.
> 
> The Bread.
> 
> View attachment 305456


my cat, Sammy, had some sort of ear infection and had to wear a hood on her head.  she looked so miserable, but I found it hilarious.  I actually felt sorry for her after a time, so I removed it before my dad could see it.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 8, 2022)

Chary said:


> My cat recently had surgery, and he has to wear a cone. The medical cone was too big for him though, so I got an alternative.
> 
> The Bread.
> 
> View attachment 305456



If I was the cat, I'd sue. LoL


----------



## godreborn (Apr 8, 2022)

@Chary , I hope you don't take that the wrong way, but the miserable look on a cat's face is classic.  my cat looked like she had no ears, since the hood was covering them.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> my cat, Sammy, had some sort of ear infection and had to wear a hood on her head.  she looked so miserable, but I found it hilarious.  I actually felt sorry for her after a time, so I removed it before my dad could see it.



I put one on @godreborn he looked so miserable, but I found it hilarious.  I actually felt sorry for him after a time, so I removed it before Anyone could see it.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 8, 2022)

rogue galaxy:


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 8, 2022)

Chary said:


> My cat recently had surgery, and he has to wear a cone. The medical cone was too big for him though, so I got an alternative.
> 
> The Bread.
> 
> View attachment 305456


Were your cat's parents siblings? Because he looks inbread.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Apr 9, 2022)

I bought Fangamer's Servbot plush last paycheck and boy howdy, is the little fella adorable. Even has fucking magnets (how do they work) in his hands to hold his CURRY RICE with.

I've named him Servbot #35. I love him. He must be protected.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 9, 2022)

Got some new wristbands and pins


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 10, 2022)

Got this on lightning deal. 



Wired it right to the battery in my ebike.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 10, 2022)

Bought Resident Evil Village on PS5, already beat it a couple of times. I'm currently playing it on Village of Shadows difficultly and I'm nearly done that.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2022)

got these






to make this


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 11, 2022)

Ordered the DVD. Wanted it since it released. Looks like a fun, silly action romp.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 12, 2022)

It's alive!


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> It's alive!


Édition du Collectionneur


----------



## NeoGranzon (Apr 12, 2022)

Chary said:


> My cat recently had surgery, and he has to wear a cone. The medical cone was too big for him though, so I got an alternative.
> 
> The Bread.
> 
> View attachment 305456


@Chary ,what a beautiful cat!


----------



## Yayo1990 (Apr 12, 2022)

Ready to mod my OG Xbox!


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 12, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> -snip-
> Ready to mod my OG Xbox!


Poor splinter cell, nobody cares about your value as a game anymore


----------



## Yayo1990 (Apr 12, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> Poor splinter cell, nobody cares about your value as a game anymore


Yeah I paid it like 1 Eur or something


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Apr 12, 2022)

I got a blue PSP and a blue DSI from goodwill


----------



## leon315 (Apr 12, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I got a blue PSP and a blue DSI from goodwill


it's 2022, guess everyone has a smartphone with camera right?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 12, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I got a blue PSP and a blue DSI from goodwillView attachment 305832


How much for each?


----------



## Esdeath (Apr 12, 2022)

Some nice additions for my 3D Printer and a mouse for the laptop since I am too lazy to always climb behind the desk to get the one from the desktop


----------



## sombrerosonic (Apr 12, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> How much for each?


5 bucks for the dsi, 20 for the psp


----------



## sombrerosonic (Apr 12, 2022)

leon315 said:


> it's 2022, guess everyone has a smartphone with camera right?


Well, not me


----------



## emmanu888 (Apr 12, 2022)

Got a Quest 2 recently


----------



## godreborn (Apr 12, 2022)

put a skin on my wii u pro controller, which complements my ps3 actually:


----------



## godreborn (Apr 12, 2022)

here's my ps3:


----------



## xoINARIox (Apr 13, 2022)

I finally built my own gbs-control ..............and to be honest I'm pretty proud of myself


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2022)

Got this today!


----------



## godreborn (Apr 14, 2022)

Got these today.  I see that sackboy is on sale now for half off, but I got it as part of a 2 games get 1 free sale.


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 14, 2022)

I blame @Flame for this



Spoiler


----------



## godreborn (Apr 14, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> I blame @Flame for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is Flame's fault.


----------



## Flame (Apr 14, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> I blame @Flame for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good.


----------



## emigre (Apr 15, 2022)

Bought some shit.


----------



## Esdeath (Apr 15, 2022)

emigre said:


> View attachment 306253
> 
> Bought some shit.


Real nice shit though


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2022)

emigre said:


> View attachment 306253
> 
> Bought some shit.


Got those Sennheisers, love 'em


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 15, 2022)

Got these as a 25 year anniversary gift.  

https://www.bose.com/en_us/products/headphones/earbuds/quietcomfort-earbuds.html#v=qc_earbuds_black


----------



## Sworly (Apr 15, 2022)

Had Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland cartridge and manual come in yesterday; unfortunately, the cart ended up being a counterfeit, so that'll be going back to its prior owner 
Also had my Kirby Tilt 'n Tumble manual come in, along with Sonic Rush (love me some Naganuma)


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 15, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> Ready to mod my OG Xbox!



I got 2 of them, but I want the whole series.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 15, 2022)

Sworly said:


> Had Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland cartridge and manual come in yesterday; unfortunately, the cart ended up being a counterfeit, so that'll be going back to its prior owner
> Also had my Kirby Tilt 'n Tumble manual come in, along with Sonic Rush (love me some Naganuma)


I have no problem with buying counterfeit/ repro carts, as long as I know what it is when I buy it.


----------



## Sworly (Apr 15, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I have no problem with buying counterfeit/ repro carts, as long as I know what it is when I buy it.


That's exactly where I'm at, especially when it comes to very expensive authentic copies. Price/honesty are where I decide whether to take the L and keep it, but $40 for a counterfeit Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland (which isn't expensive or very sought after) was a no-go on my part. It was a very convincing fake, too, only real indicators were the lack of sticker press/embed (indicating version), and wrong chipset on the PCB (and no 4x rectangles on the back of the PCB)


----------



## Yayo1990 (Apr 15, 2022)

Today I went for some shopping!


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2022)

Got some fancy hot cross buns (with chocolate and caramel chunks ) in our food delivery today, just in time to celebrate Jesus getting murdered or whatever.


----------



## Caleck (Apr 15, 2022)

Bought an O3DS LL complete with box+cards for 120 loaves. Not bad considering the pricecharting price is 150 loaves CIB. It should come in about a fortnight.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 15, 2022)

I returned sackboy and king of fighters for the series x, and got these four on sale.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## godreborn (Apr 19, 2022)

The Ying to my mc2sio yang.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> The Ying to my mc2sio yang.


Um is there a pdf of that label ?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 19, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Um is there a pdf of that label ?


I don't know.  It was on there when I received it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I don't know. It was on there when I received it.


Damn because it's a decent label


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 21, 2022)

Ayyy Steam Deck email came in


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 22, 2022)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Ayyy Steam Deck email came in


And in addition to this, ordered a 512GB 2230 NVMe to slap in that bad boy, and I only have to pay an extra $55 and not $250 for it ;O;


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 22, 2022)

Going tubeless on my bike, airshot to help seat the tyre properly.


----------



## Sworly (Apr 22, 2022)

Kirby Nightmare in Dream Land came in, an authentic one at that, now just waiting for my custom case for it to come in on Saturday, and that leaves just two more that I'm hoping to grab to finish off my collection (for now): Amazing Mirror and Rainbow Curse. Luckily I've gotten the more expensive ones out of the way (Dream Collection, Canvas Curse, Squeak Squad, and Planet Robobot).


----------



## Yayo1990 (Apr 22, 2022)

Got this console lot for 75 bucks. Everything except the PS3 is working. Yay!


----------



## Flame (Apr 22, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 307128
> 
> 
> Got this console lot for 75 bucks. Everything except the PS3 is working. Yay!



whats wrong with the PS3? hardware based problem or software based problem?

maybe create a thread in the PS3 section we could get down to what the problem is.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Apr 22, 2022)

Flame said:


> whats wrong with the PS3? hardware based problem or software based problem?
> 
> maybe create a thread in the PS3 section we could get down to what the problem is.


The PS3 has no video output with neither HDMI nor AV.
Also I noticed the PS1 and PS2 (FAT one) don't seem to read discs. The PS1 probably got its drive unplugged, the PS2 it just seems worn out as the console can't read discs. Such a shame. The broken PS3 however served as a pretty good donor for my previouis PS3 since it had its shell in awful conditions so I just did the old swap trick


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 22, 2022)

ComeTurismO said:


> What did you buy recently? It could be anything. Share it in this thread!


Halo 5: Guardians
Halo: The Master Chief collection
Injustice: Gods Among Us
I got these on xbox for such a low price after playing them with game pass for more than 6 months! The total cost me 22 bucks! If we count them all up, including the Halo games inside MCC, we would get a total of 8 games!


----------



## Sworly (Apr 22, 2022)

Sworly said:


> Kirby Nightmare in Dream Land came in, an authentic one at that, now just waiting for my custom case for it to come in on Saturday, and that leaves just two more that I'm hoping to grab to finish off my collection (for now): Amazing Mirror and Rainbow Curse. Luckily I've gotten the more expensive ones out of the way (Dream Collection, Canvas Curse, Squeak Squad, and Planet Robobot).


Figured I'd piggyback off of my post from yesterday: later in the evening, I struck gold and ended up checking Mercari at a perfect time and landed an Amazing Mirror and manual (same listing) for fairly cheap, at least far much more cheap than buying them individually. Grabbed Rainbow Curse this morning, meaning that, unless a cheap Tilt n Tumble pops up, I'm pretty much done!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 24, 2022)

Bought the bioware bundle on psn and some replacement speakers game boy colors.  I order 2 watt speakers for them cause I'm going to be doing a sound amplification mod to mine and a friend of mines gbc's.


----------



## Flame (Apr 25, 2022)

Y'all other flashcarts owners hating


----------



## Yayo1990 (Apr 25, 2022)

Flame said:


> Y'all other flashcarts owners hating
> 
> 
> View attachment 307465


I'd like to get a flashcart for my GBA but the purple one you keep seeing around seems just way too fishy


----------



## Flame (Apr 25, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> I'd like to get a flashcart for my GBA but the purple one you keep seeing around seems just way too fishy



that supercard one? get a EZ-Flash or a Everdrive


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Apr 25, 2022)

My beatmania Bemani Pocket arrived from Japan today and I'm so excited to listen to the wonderful, incredibly bit-crushed music.


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 25, 2022)

Flame said:


> Y'all other flashcarts owners hating


If only I still had mine. Easily the best DS cart out there. Incredible build quality with perfect game compatibility. What's not to love?

Also @Yayo1990 everdrive might be hard to find right now, with krikzz having had to temporarily stop production and all.

retromodding has the EZOmega on sale right now, for what it's worth:
https://www.retromodding.com/products/ez-flash-omega

Though note this is the regular version, so be wary of its shortcomings. They do have the DE if one has the extra money to spare, though it's not on sale right now:
https://www.retromodding.com/products/ez-flash-omega-definitive-edition


----------



## godreborn (Apr 25, 2022)

Black, oled dock (used, but no scratches, along with hdmi cable and power cable for $79.99, $10 more than new, which doesn't come with anything but the dock.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Apr 25, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> If only I still had mine. Easily the best DS cart out there. Incredible build quality with perfect game compatibility. What's not to love?
> 
> Also @Yayo1990 everdrive might be hard to find right now, with krikzz having had to temporarily stop production and all.
> 
> ...


Woah, that's a bit pricey for my pockets right now


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 26, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> Woah, that's a bit pricey for my pockets right now


Hmm, how much for shipping from Canada to Italy, do you think? I could part with my OG EZ4. The battery may need replacing, but I believe you can probably handle that type of soldering, right? Otherwise with reset patches you can still make do with a dead battery, since you won't need to power off and back on to get it to copy save data back to SD.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 26, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> I'd like to get a flashcart for my GBA but the purple one you keep seeing around seems just way too fishy


I'm using a transparent, blue everdrive.  It's not the smaller, revised version though.  No issues with it.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Apr 26, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> Hmm, how much for shipping from Canada to Italy, do you think? I could part with my OG EZ4. The battery may need replacing, but I believe you can probably handle that type of soldering, right? Otherwise with reset patches you can still make do with a dead battery, since you won't need to power off and back on to get it to copy save data back to SD.


No clue honestly, online It's about 20 bucks


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 26, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> No clue honestly, online It's about 20 bucks


Yeah that looks about right. No tracking though, with tracking cost goes through the roof :/


----------



## Two_Fitty (Apr 27, 2022)

Bought this last year but it came with about $100 of games


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Smelly said:


> Bought this last year but it came with about $100 of games


Pirated games aren't worth any amount of money


----------



## Two_Fitty (Apr 27, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Pirated games aren't worth any amount of money



They were cards my guy


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Two_Fitty (Apr 28, 2022)

subcon959 said:


>


Is that what I think it is


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2022)

Got Chia for @FatalAryia for her birthday!


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 28, 2022)

Smelly said:


> Is that what I think it is


Shhh don't tell anyone


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 29, 2022)

Bought a bricked C64 Maxi for £40 and reflashed the NANDs through FEL mode.. PROFIT!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 29, 2022)

paid for my dogs rabies vaccine. He gets it in 2 weeks. Also renewed his license with the city. The vaccine was $35  at my local spca, alot cheaper then my vet and the license was $55 instead of $34 cause my sister never told me the renewal papers from the city came and I had to pay a late fee of $21.


----------



## Error-1-2435-8325 (Apr 29, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> View attachment 303184
> 
> Got some coffee mugs.


Daisukiii~! Sugo sugiru~!


----------



## Two_Fitty (Apr 29, 2022)

I just bought a tank of gas for $76….I want to cry now


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 29, 2022)

Interesting flavor


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 30, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Interesting flavor


I bought a bottle last week. I didn't really like it. It just tasted weird to me.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 30, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Interesting flavor


So what does starlight taste like?


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Apr 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> So what does starlight taste like?



cherry-ish


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Apr 30, 2022)

I got an otamatone.


----------



## xoINARIox (Apr 30, 2022)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> I got an otamatone.


That instrument can only be described as part guitar, part theramin and part nightmare.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Apr 30, 2022)

It took me a while but I managed to snatch a second GBA-GC controller! Now I can get to fight my GBA games


----------



## pplsk (Apr 30, 2022)

Got a couple of pocket pikachus and instead of giving me back my change the guy asked if i didnt want to pick 2 games from a bucket


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> So what does starlight taste like?


It's undiscribable what it taste like


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 30, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> It's undiscribable what it taste like


Describe it anyway.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Describe it anyway.


It taste like starlight coka cola


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Describe it anyway.


taste like coke but with a weird artificial raspberry after taste


----------



## shaunj66 (May 1, 2022)

I got an electric desk so I can choose to sit or stand when working!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 1, 2022)

Just ordered 3 mimikyu plushies. The 25cm plush is the normal mimikyu and the other 2 are 20cm each. 1 Is leafeon the other is vaporeon.

Also just ordered a 25cm pink elephant plush for my niece. She has a small elephant plush she really likes. So I got her a bigger one.


----------



## Yayo1990 (May 3, 2022)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 4, 2022)

Bought some tamagotchi for my newphews.
And I think I got asked out? I'm not sure it pretty much a idiot about things like that. It's most likely just her being friendly.


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 4, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 308187
> 
> I got an electric desk so I can choose to sit or stand when working!


The chair...how much, from where, and your opinion please!


----------



## subcon959 (May 4, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> The chair...how much, from where, and your opinion please!


Ditto from me please, it's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 4, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> The chair...how much, from where, and your opinion please!





subcon959 said:


> Ditto from me please, it's exactly what I'm looking for.


Google "pulse synchronous fabric manager chair". 

I bought it back in 2015 after @p1ngpong recommended it. After which we have been chair bros 4 lyfe.

It's an amazing chair. It's almost as comfy as a sofa. Though the padding you sit on has flattened a bit so I bought a simple IKEA chair cushion that you can see in the photo.


----------



## Subway_Sandwich (May 4, 2022)

I mean, I bought chocolate mushrooms from Spencer's yesterday?
Does that count?
I promise I'm a mature person.


----------



## Segger (May 4, 2022)

Got a Onewheel Pint X for my girlfriend and I, they let us explore places we wouldn't normally go without having to hike for a few hours or bring along bulky bikes, we can just throw them in the trunk and explore a trail like in the pic above. 

If mine gives out beyond repair I'll either buy a used one next time or try out an electric unicycle, the company behind the onewheel is utter trash.


----------



## subcon959 (May 4, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> Google "pulse synchronous fabric manager chair".
> 
> I bought it back in 2015 after @p1ngpong recommended it. After which we have been chair bros 4 lyfe.
> 
> It's an amazing chair. It's almost as comfy as a sofa. Though the padding you sit on has flattened a bit so I bought a simple IKEA chair cushion that you can see in the photo.


Cheers. A little bit too much for me at the moment but it looks ideal so I'll keep an eye on prices.


----------



## Segger (May 5, 2022)

Just picked up a RTX 3080 10GB graphics card from the EVGA website, they still seem to have some in stock and $50 off MSRP, there are 3070s and 3060s too


----------



## Nakamichi (May 5, 2022)

modded Switch OLED, cream cheese, ham, rosé garlic, Axiom Verge 1&2 Limited Run Bundle for PS4, spare ribs, Jamaican Jerk Dry Rub and the Walking Dead Telltale Definitive Series for PS4


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## GeekyGuy (May 5, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> Google "pulse synchronous fabric manager chair".
> 
> I bought it back in 2015 after @p1ngpong recommended it. After which we have been chair bros 4 lyfe.
> 
> It's an amazing chair. It's almost as comfy as a sofa. Though the padding you sit on has flattened a bit so I bought a simple IKEA chair cushion that you can see in the photo.


Thank you, man! This is precisely what I've been looking for.


----------



## hippy dave (May 5, 2022)

Nakamichi said:


> modded Switch OLED, cream cheese, ham, rosé garlic, Axiom Verge 1&2 Limited Run Bundle for PS4, spare ribs, Jamaican Jerk Dry Rub and the Walking Dead Telltale Definitive Series for PS4


This must be a confusing recipe


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 6, 2022)




----------



## leon315 (May 6, 2022)

yeah, i descended into the weebness now....


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 6, 2022)

I'm a fan of Evil Dead and was interested in the game so....


----------



## hippy dave (May 7, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> View attachment 309011
> 
> I'm a fan of Evil Dead and was interested in the game so....


LMK if it's good


----------



## the_randomizer (May 7, 2022)

Managed to get an Analog Pocket, it wasn't easy but I'm glad I got one


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 7, 2022)

My annual birthday treat. Mellow Mushrooms pies. Both are half Might Meaties, and the top is half Great White, bottom half Buffalo Chicken. Have plenty of leftovers, but it's always a treat. My wife had a beer. Sadly, I can no longer partake.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (May 7, 2022)

I imported a lot from Japan. Bought back in February, arrived today. 4th Famicom (with composite mod) is missing.
The three Famicoms pictured here were untested and described as junk. Two of the three still work though.

The carts on the bag in the right work. The ones on the left do not. I've been doing some heavy cleaning on the carts on the left though and they're coming back to life as I scrub the PCBs down.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2022)

My wife’s gift came in the mail!


----------



## Takokeshi (May 7, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> My wife’s gift came in the mail!
> View attachment 309142View attachment 309143


It ate those pink berries from the anime


----------



## Dudumendes (May 7, 2022)

Wii Chess, for 5€

And it was the last one in every store in the country...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> LMK if it's good


Sure thing. To tell the truth, I AM interested in the game but what made me decide to get it this early was the girl that asked me out. She's also a Evil Dead fan and also pre-ordered the game. So this is something we can play together.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Two_Fitty (May 9, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> taste like coke but with a weird artificial raspberry after taste


Tastes like popcorn to me


----------



## the_randomizer (May 10, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>


An excellent choice


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Flame (May 11, 2022)

i love gba


got these V





to make this


----------



## AmandaRose (May 11, 2022)

Bought myself this little book. Great read so far about half way through. Just got to the point where Reggie has joined Nintendo. The book is very well written and has some good life and business lessons in it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 13, 2022)

Got a couple of personality tests done and all of them said I have a ISTP-T virtuoso personality. This make a lot of sense to me. Most of it was correct except the dating stuff. It said that my personality type is most likely to cheat on my partner.  Lol i have a hard time finding a girl that would date me, never mind cheating on them.  When I'm dating someone I tell them that I'm dating them with marriage in mind and not just for fun. Lol that's probably why I haven't had many GF's

Anyways I bought a water fogger/mister to put into my Gargoyle gecko tank to have some fog in the mornings.


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Flame (May 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


>



is that suppose to be sperms going to an egg?


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)

Flame said:


> is that suppose to be sperms going to an egg?


No its tartar.

For sperm and egg I go for:


Spoiler


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 14, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 14, 2022)

Creamu said:


> No its tartar.
> 
> For sperm and egg I go for:
> 
> ...



I seem to be missing 2 oval shaped Items from my body. Have you seen them? If not, would you help me find them? Please.. I dearly need them back.


----------



## Creamu (May 14, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I seem to be missing 2 oval shaped Items from my body. Have you seen them? If not, would you help me find them? Please.. I dearly need them back.


Were they extremely oversized for your porportions?


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

I got a new, used ps2 (same model as previous 70012).  I don't have to disable a modchip (already found a person who wants my old system) with this one.  all games work aside from mega man anniversary collection, like on the previous system, on the mc2sio.  disc drive works flawlessly.  I tested the mega man anniversary collection discs, which seems to be one of the most taxing games for the ps2, or at least my ps2s, and it ran perfectly, no skips.  I just connected the system to the internet with an ethernet cable to download configurations for mc2sio.  bought for like $65 (must have a new laser).  got two games with it, power and av cables too.  all is well.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> LMK if it's good


after playing the game this weekend, it's pretty good. Not that it doesn't have its problems, for example: you can play as a team of 4 Ash's but they have to be from different movies/the tv show, you cant have 2 from the same movie woth different skins. if you try to light a fire to lower your fear meter and the animation doesn't trigger, it's not going to light it. You have to look at items perfectly to be able to pick them up. You can play the game solo but you won't get exp and you can't play the game solo as the demons. 

You can play the game online with with 4 other players, 4 survivers and 1 demon but most of the time the player playing as the demon is extremely good or extremely bad at it. If you play 4 survivors again a ai controllered demon it's half the exp as against a player controlled demon.

If you disconnect at anytime, it counts as a death and the game won't let you back in or fill that spot with someone else. My friend keep randomly disconnecting at the boss for a couple of matchs but that was his internet giving him problems. If you disconnect you don't get any exp at all. 

Some weapons feel like they should do more damage then others even though their attack level is higher. Some weapons are slower than the should be and some are too fast. 

If your playing with friends you have to keep inviting them before you search for a match, the game doesn't keep the same party together.

That's all I can really remember off the top of my head.


----------



## hippy dave (May 16, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> after playing the game this weekend, it's pretty good. Not that it doesn't have its problems, for example: you can play as a team of 4 Ash's but they have to be from different movies/the tv show, you cant have 2 from the same movie woth different skins. if you try to light a fire to lower your fear meter and the animation doesn't trigger, it's not going to light it. You have to look at items perfectly to be able to pick them up. You can play the game solo but you won't get exp and you can't play the game solo as the demons.
> 
> You can play the game online with with 4 other players, 4 survivers and 1 demon but most of the time the player playing as the demon is extremely good or extremely bad at it. If you play 4 survivors again a ai controllered demon it's half the exp as against a player controlled demon.
> 
> ...


Great info, thanks! I don't really play online, so if it's not too solid as a single player game I'll probably give it a miss.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Great info, thanks! I don't really play online, so if it's not too solid as a single player game I'll probably give it a miss.


Yeah probably better, but I'm mainly a single/offline player and I'm actually enjoying it.


----------



## hippy dave (May 16, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Yeah probably better, but I'm mainly a single/offline player and I'm actually enjoying it.


Oh ok, that's promising. Maybe it'll get fixes for some of the issues you mention.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (May 16, 2022)

GigaRec capable Plextor drive from 2006. A bit beat up at the front, but drive is working.







@Alexander1970 knows that I'm actually actively searching for another Plextor drive (Premium) that allows changing GigaRec settings on-the-fly while recording. Unfortunately my drive won't allow such tricks. At least this DVD drive wasn't as overly expensive as the Premium drives are sold most of the time. €40 is just in acceptable range for my eccentric, revived interest in optical drives/media.

Those people must be nuts: 150 Euros or even more for a Plextor Premium drive. That is a CD writer, about two decades old…


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Oh ok, that's promising. Maybe it'll get fixes for some of the issues you mention.


The game is similar to the Friday the 13th game but you can fight back. Me and my friend are enjoying it. 
Honestly I would wait until the game is about half price to get it.

Also found out a girl I know is playing it, so she gave me her PSN ID for us to play together.


----------



## leon315 (May 16, 2022)

Creamu said:


>


RAW meat hyperdansgame


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Oh ok, that's promising. Maybe it'll get fixes for some of the issues you mention.


Yeah it's probably better to skip it for now.

My friend just sent me a image, saying he was banned from the game for disconnecting form the game too much.

So the game is punishing him for either getting kicked randomly or his net dropping on him


----------



## hippy dave (May 17, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Yeah it's probably better to skip it for now.
> 
> My friend just sent me a image, saying he was banned from the game for disconnecting form the game too much.
> 
> So the game is punishing him for either getting kicked randomly or his net dropping on him


Well that's pretty shonky.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 17, 2022)

I got _this_ kit for my bike. A nice little upgrade from my previous controller that only maxed out at 18 amps. I have this capped at 20mph and the amps limited to 22. I can feel the difference in the torque, going uphill. Ended up cheating on my bike. I rode to get tacos, then on the way home, I used the throttle all the way back.


----------



## gnaomo (May 17, 2022)

Last game i bought i think was Hades on Steam


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Creamu (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (May 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


>


To keep the roaches out?


----------



## Creamu (May 17, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> To keep the roaches out?


No to reduce radiation that disturbs my sleep cycles.

Look here:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/welcome-to-low-emf-gaming.612313/


----------



## Marc_LFD (May 18, 2022)

Bought 3x fast USB AC chargers (30w, 40w, 65w) so I don't need to use slow ass chargers any more, and that'll be for years to come (unless they become faulty somehow).

Also purchased a like new complete in box OLED Vita, although I might end up reselling parts of it and keep what I want.


----------



## Marc_LFD (May 18, 2022)

Creamu said:


>


Looks like a solution to avoid mosquitoes/flies if you live in a city/country where they're predominant, but the rest of the house may have them (if the windows are open, which they should).


----------



## godreborn (May 18, 2022)

yet another pink to add to my collection, only missing black now:


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 19, 2022)

Just “bought” a medium mocha from Peets. I say “bought” because I used a gift card. Add whip? YES, PLEASE!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 19, 2022)

Got a ticket for the reptile expo on the 29 this month. I haven't been to one since they started up again last November. Going with 2 of my friends. We all need to buy supplies for our reptiles.

Also ordered on amazon Mario Kart 8 and on aliexpress  a ps4 back button that has turbo on it

Edit: so Mario Kart 8 came today. It was the European version. I know the switch is region free, but I paid for a ntsc version not the European version. I know it will work like normal but I wanted to get the dlc tracks for it and I didn't feel like making a new account just for that. So it's already been returned to Amazon.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 21, 2022)




----------



## emigre (May 21, 2022)

Bought some handhelds


----------



## hippy dave (May 21, 2022)

emigre said:


> Bought some handheldsView attachment 310807


Size difference is amazing


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 21, 2022)

emigre said:


> Bought some handheldsView attachment 310807


Deck is a fitting name. Skateboard deck!


----------



## AncientBoi (May 21, 2022)

Hoping this will help me. I'm old you know. It's for my toenails mainly [can't bend over without falling], but also for my fingernails that get to long when I'm playing my PSP or my controller, 'cause I can't get to some of the buttons [especially in timed games].


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 22, 2022)

Caught a motherfucking gopher. THEY ARE RIPPING UP OUR GARDEN!! They are in the trash now. #EasyComeEasyGo #NoPic


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 23, 2022)

Bought Mario Kart 8 deluxe from a local store for $50 and also bought the Uncharted movie for $12 new


----------



## xoINARIox (May 23, 2022)

Vogels TwistDock for PS3



​


----------



## Segger (May 23, 2022)

Saw the PC-98 translations thread and decided to pick up a battery and USB charge cable for my PSP 3000 to give them a go. 

Here it is playing some Ever17, I love visual novels on the go.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 23, 2022)

My best friend gave me a sealed copy of Bravely Second. He works at a high end apartment building and they throw out alot of things, especially video games.


----------



## godreborn (May 24, 2022)

holy shit!  this actually has an instruction manual (small one, but still...):


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (May 24, 2022)




----------



## _47iscool (May 24, 2022)

Last year I got a Fat PS3 CECHK01 and with the help of PSX-Place members I was able to install Rebug on it.


----------



## g00s3y (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (May 24, 2022)

g00s3y said:


> View attachment 311114


Legos?


----------



## Creamu (May 24, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 24, 2022)

Creamu said:


>



Looks like something a Cat would like.


----------



## Creamu (May 24, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Looks like something a Cat would like.


Yes indeed!


----------



## g00s3y (May 24, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Legos?


Yep, Lego Sonic set along with the limited edition wicked brick wall mount case.


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2022)

Finally owning a proper music gear!


----------



## Creamu (May 25, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> Finally owning a proper music gear!
> 
> View attachment 311438


Nice. All those nobs can be assient to various parameters of choice I assume.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 25, 2022)

Ordered a 128gb Microsd card to replace a 64gb card that's in my n3dsxl, a pack of folgers coffee k-pods for my dad and a new black baseball cap for me.


----------



## hippy dave (May 25, 2022)

Elf ears.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2022)

Ara ara


----------



## cracker (May 26, 2022)

A Sploofy Pro because my significant other says my stuff is too potent.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 26, 2022)

cracker said:


> A Sploofy Pro because my significant other says my stuff is too potent.


Should probably get a Gastroenterologist to take a look at that?


----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311506


----------



## spoggi (May 26, 2022)

Bought this nice workout Ezbar last week
Can recommend this because you can workout anywhere (almost)
And there is a lot of weight on the rubberbands


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 26, 2022)

spoggi said:


> Bought this nice workout Ezbar last week
> Can recommend this because you can workout anywhere (almost)
> And there is a lot of weight on the rubberbands


I was looking into getting a exercise bike and this might be something to look into as well. I haven't been to a gym in like 10 years and there is none around me that I can go to after work. I work 3-11 shift and can't go in the mornings.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 26, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I was looking into getting a exercise bike and this might be something to look into as well. I haven't been to a gym in like 10 years and there is none around me that I can go to after work. I work 3-11 shift and can't go in the mornings.



I bought one of those stationary bikes [$200 usd]. Just have to get on it [one of these days]. Waste.


----------



## spoggi (May 26, 2022)

Then this maybe would be somthing for you
I paid about 200$ for the basic pack witch include everything you would need


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 26, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I bought one of those stationary bikes [$200 usd]. Just have to get on it [one of these days]. Waste.


I like doing exercises, even though I look like I've never done any. it's just hard for me timewise. But atleast with a bike or treadmill I can be doing other stuff at the same time. Instead of just siting on my ass playing ps5 or watching TV, when I have time.

When I used to have one, I was on it atleast an hour or 2 a day, but it got damaged when I moved.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 26, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I like doing exercises, even though I look like I've never done any. it's just hard for me timewise. But atleast with a bike or treadmill I can be doing other stuff at the same time. Instead of just siting on my ass playing ps5 or watching TV, when I have time.
> 
> When I used to have one, I was on it atleast an hour or 2 a day, but it got damaged when I moved.



I have to watch how I walk. I use a walker, but I'm also weak, and tremble allot. Hopefully I won't Tumble either. lol


----------



## spoggi (May 26, 2022)

Yes Im getting old too like 49 in 6 days 
I have to get up from my couch and go for a walk tomorrow morning instead of playing diablo 3
Sitting in my couch doesn't help on my pain in my lover back.


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 26, 2022)

Gf knows I'm a Wanda simp.


----------



## Glyptofane (May 27, 2022)

I got Pac-Man Museum+ on PS4 today. I wasn't particularly hyped for this collection, but it does include some obscure curiosities and the price was fair, especially through a 30% off Target Circle offer a couple weeks ago where I scored several other discounted preorders along with Sonic Colors Ultimate. The Switch version of Pac-Man Museum+ is a full $10 more than other versions, but luckily I'm no longer buying any multiplatform titles on Switch anyway.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 28, 2022)

Returned the hat I bought on amazon cause it was too big and got 1 size smaller. Also pre-ordered another venom pop. So I have 4 different venom pops pre-ordered and currently own 3.

The one I pre-ordered was the PX Previews Mavel Venom Lethal Protector Funko Pop! Comic Cover.


----------



## Yayo1990 (May 29, 2022)

Got this from a retro shop store which literally had very few  things and many, many Japanese games. 100 bucks is quite a fair price for it though, so nothing to complain there


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 29, 2022)

I go out to buy new running shoe's(didn't buy any) and come home with drinks instead.

Never had any of the Mike's, but I have gotten the Smirnoff's a couple of times now, it one of the sweeter drinks i like. I like sour drinks vs sweet, always did. I like Lemonade but I don't like when it's too sweet. I like to taste the sourness of the lemons.

Also bought Dune and Spider-man No Way Home.  Both were $12 each, both new.


----------



## Marc_LFD (May 30, 2022)

Bought a BC PS3 with games for a very good price. I'll just sell the games and keep the console (+ controllers, controllers of which I have a dozen or so now).

And paid shipping for eBay items I sold. Never like this part.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 31, 2022)

I ended up buying Tony Hawk's pro skater 1 & 2 on psn last night.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## qqq1 (May 31, 2022)

I got some uranium glass


----------



## NeoGranzon (Jun 1, 2022)

2 mini usb-usb cables for my old Verbatin 160GB HDD.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 1, 2022)

Got a new laptop at a fantastic price thanks to a pricing error  It's set to replace my dying Chromebook that I use for light home/work use. (I have a higher specced PC for intense jobs)

Very happy with it!



> Processor
> 11th Generation Intel® Core™ i5-1135G7 Processor (2.40GHz up to 4.20 GHz)
> 
> Operating System
> ...


----------



## linuxares (Jun 1, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 312168
> 
> Got a new laptop at a fantastic price thanks to a pricing error  It's set to replace my dying Chromebook that I use for light home/work use. (I have a higher specced PC for intense jobs)
> 
> Very happy with it!


Hello there!
Can I introduce you to our lord and savoir Tux the Penguin?

Also neat little notebook!


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 1, 2022)

Got a great deal on that PS3 60GB I bought. Console works smoothly, not much of scratches (I used T-Cut to clean/polish it along a q-tip and other materials), and has 4.55 FW (doesn't matter since any fw can be modded to have CFW nowadays).






The games that came wit it have some value so that's good, also a BD Remote (great remote), and a SixAxis controller (almost identical to the DS3 except the home button feels stiff than go all the way down and no vibration).

All that cost me a bit more than what a retail game goes for these days.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 2, 2022)

finished my collection with black:


----------



## g00s3y (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Yayo1990 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## godreborn (Jun 3, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 312522


bought mgs 5 on the ps5, when it was on sale.  I've never played one in the series.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2022)

godreborn said:


> bought mgs 5 on the ps5, when it was on sale.  I've never played one in the series.


HOPE YOU LIKE CUTSCENES


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 3, 2022)

Bought some more mikes hard freeze, the red is really good and ordered a spiderman shirt.
The shirt should come tomorrow.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 5, 2022)

Bought a pair of white SteelSeries Arctis 7P+ to replace my half broken Turtle Beach stealth 600p's. I wanted black but they weren't in stock.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 6, 2022)

emigre said:


> Bought some handheldsView attachment 310807


Switch Lite looks like a kid's toy when compared to the Deck.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 6, 2022)

Sniped a PS3 60GB. Now have two of them and they'll never lose their value so that's great.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 7, 2022)

Creamu said:


>


Buying people is illegal, no matter how badly they're dressed.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Buying people is illegal, no matter how badly they're dressed.


I bought the head shielding, the human came free as a gift.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 8, 2022)

Prompted by a recent thread here, I bought more Revolution 4s




They should be here later today.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 8, 2022)

Arrived today.






Had forgotten about the release with all the stuff going on, but managed to pre-order it on time (for 32€ it's a pretty sweet deal, especially since I liked the orignal and I'm a fan of the Metal Max series).


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 9, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>



Damn, 25$?

Still trying to find one for under 100€. z.z


----------



## godreborn (Jun 9, 2022)

my xbox is back on the grid with this wireless adapter, just not on live as I blocked that in parental settings with my jtag, :


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 10, 2022)

I got friendzoned(?) by the girl I was dating. We've been on a couple of dates, everything went well. We had fun did stuff that bf/gf do. when I asked her what we are, she told me I was a good friend and that shes not ready for a relationship. I'm so confused cause she was the one to ask if I was going to ask her out soon. I really like her and she said she likes me, so it's killing me. 

Also pre-ordered The Callisto Protocol on ps5.
And bought the Nintendo family+ expansion pass. I spend money when I'm depressed, I guess


----------



## Flame (Jun 10, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I got friendzoned(?) by the girl I was dating. We've been on a couple of dates, everything went well. We had fun did stuff that bf/gf do. when I asked her what we are, she told me I was a good friend and that shes not ready for a relationship. I'm so confused cause she was the one to ask if I was going to ask her out soon. I really like her and she said she likes me, so it's killing me.



sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 10, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I got friendzoned(?) by the girl I was dating. We've been on a couple of dates, everything went well. We had fun did stuff that bf/gf do. when I asked her what we are, she told me I was a good friend and that shes not ready for a relationship. I'm so confused cause she was the one to ask if I was going to ask her out soon. I really like her and she said she likes me, so it's killing me.
> 
> Also pre-ordered The Callisto Protocol on ps5.
> And bought the Nintendo family+ expansion pass. I spend money when I'm depressed, I guess


You got to take the lead, girls like someone who knows whats up.



If you have nothing to offer a girl perspective wise it may be an uplhill battle you cant win.


----------



## LoggerMan (Jun 10, 2022)

A Miyo Mini. I wanted the analogue pocket, but the price on resold of them is huge. Plus you need expensive flash carts and adapters. Maybe one day. But until then Miyoo Mini will be enough, the screen is nice for GB games.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 10, 2022)

godreborn said:


> my xbox is back on the grid with this wireless adapter, just not on live as I blocked that in parental settings with my jtag, :
> 
> View attachment 313134


You need to get a rag and clean some of that dust, Jesus.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 10, 2022)

Hard Modded OLED Switch


----------



## godreborn (Jun 10, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> View attachment 313324
> 
> Hard Modded OLED Switch


I beat all three of those dragon quest games, the originals, surprised, considering how little I actually play new games?


----------



## Creamu (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 10, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I beat all three of those dragon quest games, the originals, surprised, considering how little I actually play new games?



Lol I know sometime I am surprise how long it takes you to finish a game.


----------



## x_sh (Jun 10, 2022)

Just got shipment notifications for PS2 and Wii HD Retrovision Component cables and RetroTink 5x! 
Really gave up on getting decent performance out of PCSX2/Dolphin - it's fine most of the time, but the random stutters do get annoying. RPCS3 and CEMU work basically flawless, so there's something in the settings I'd have to figure out (powerful PC + same behavior independent of graphical fidelity = misconfig somewhere, but I've had these issues on 3 PCs throughout the last decade, so maybe I'm just a bit too sensitive, or I'm choosing to play games with poor compatibility), but I prefer original hardware anyway since it just works. 
Was kind of hesitant at first, but I think this should be a close second best option for playing GC/PS2/Wii games, only slightly behind an actual CRT. Even then, I'd have to get a decent (= large + expensive, most likely) one, which is in no way easier than just getting an RT5X. 
Finally I'll be able to properly display 480p content, since my TV is hell-bent on squeezing it to be ever-so-slightly narrow. Funnily enough, my PC's 4K monitor handles these signals well enough. Other than that, really looking forward to trying motion adaptive deinterlacing, since my TV's deinterlacer introduces obscene amounts of lag. Looks pretty, but at what cost!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I beat all three of those dragon quest games, the originals, surprised, considering how little I actually play new games?


Good boy now go and finish 11 lol.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 11, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Good boy now go and finish 11 lol.


I'm at the summit of the first forest.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I'm at the summit of the first forest.


Really storyline wise you should have played and finished 11 first then did 3 then 1 and 2 as they are all part of the Erdrick saga.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I'm at the summit of the first forest.



It is funny it is like Im chasing him with a whip @godreborn -> <- me, for him to play and finish DQ XI, he is getting far as he getting toward the end of act 1.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 11, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Really storyline wise you should have played and finished 11 first then did 3 then 1 and 2 as they are all part of the Erdrick saga.


do you know what the confirm/cancel button is on the ps4 and the xbox one?  having A, in its location, just seems right with a Dragon Quest game tbh.  I hope it's not cross with the ps4, because that's totally wrong.  dragon quest is largely a Nintendo franchise.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> do you know what the confirm/cancel button is on the ps4 and the xbox one?  having A, in its location, just seems right with a Dragon Quest game tbh.  I hope it's not cross with the ps4, because that's totally wrong.  dragon quest is largely a Nintendo franchise.


No idea as I only play DQ on Nintendo systems or on my phone.


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Jun 11, 2022)

Got these for £50 from amazon. Nexigo for the switch. You can get a brand called nyxi but i believe both are the same manufacturer considering the design is the same


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 11, 2022)

CloudStrife190100 said:


> Got these for £50 from amazon. Nexigo for the switch. You can get a brand called nyxi but i believe both are the same manufacturer considering the design is the same


How's the d-pad?


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Jun 11, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> How's the d-pad?



Abit squishy but it feels ok and responsive to me. Not solid like how it is on a xbox / ps4 pad mind


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 11, 2022)

CloudStrife190100 said:


> Got these for £50 from amazon. Nexigo for the switch. You can get a brand called nyxi but i believe both are the same manufacturer considering the design is the same



Cool colors on it


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Jun 11, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Cool colors on it


You can change them aswel to a solid singular colour or have it like in the picture. They aren't bad really for 3rd party controller. Definitely more comfortable to hold than the official ones


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 11, 2022)

CloudStrife190100 said:


> You can change them aswel to a solid singular colour or have it like in the picture. They aren't bad really for 3rd party controller. Definitely more comfortable to hold than the official ones



If it were mine, I'd leave it like that.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 12, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>


sweet deal
 but how much of a PITA was it removing the sticker glue from the screen?


----------



## weatMod (Jun 12, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>


are those coin cell holders?
what are you using them for?
I want to print some for CR2032's
I wonder if there are ant STL's


----------



## Dudumendes (Jun 12, 2022)

I bought a nintendo 64 in the box, with 4 games, 3 of them with box and manuals, and it works as it should


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jun 12, 2022)

Dudumendes said:


> I bought a nintendo 64 in the box, with 4 games, 3 of them with box and manuals, and it works as it shouldView attachment 313587


Memory expansion installed? That thing has become expensive.

Mario 64 and Ocarina of Time are a great start.


----------



## Dudumendes (Jun 12, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Memory expansion installed? That thing has become expensive.


Hmm, I don't think so...


and the controller has a "Controller Pak" that I don't even know what is it


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jun 12, 2022)

Dudumendes said:


> Hmm, I don't think so...View attachment 313590
> and the controller has a "Controller Pak" that I don't even know what is it


Controller Pak is a memory card for games without internal save chip (or for additional data like Mario Kart ghosts)

Sad. Expansion Pak memory is often missing. 4MB RAM more expensive than 8GB...


----------



## godreborn (Jun 12, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> No idea as I only play DQ on Nintendo systems or on my phone.


that's where they're mean to be played.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 12, 2022)

weatMod said:


> are those coin cell holders?
> what are you using them for?
> I want to print some for CR2032's
> I wonder if there are ant STL's


Gamecube


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 12, 2022)

weatMod said:


> sweet deal
> but how much of a PITA was it removing the sticker glue from the screen?


Real easy


----------



## XDel (Jun 12, 2022)

An A500 Mini of course... well 5 of them actually.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 12, 2022)

XDel said:


> An A500 Mini of course... well 5 of them actually.



five of them???


----------



## XDel (Jun 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


> five of them???


I've been stocking up on certain items for when the economy really bottoms out. I plan to sell to rich kids this Fall and or Winter. One of these units were for my self of course!


----------



## impeeza (Jun 13, 2022)

A new wife from ukraine, a gift for my wife and I.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 13, 2022)

XDel said:


> An A500 Mini of course... well 5 of them actually.



How authentic does the mouse feel? I'm half tempted to buy one (just the mouse) as a nostalgia novelty.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Jun 13, 2022)

New power supply for my Android Tv Box


----------



## XDel (Jun 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> How authentic does the mouse feel? I'm half tempted to buy one (just the mouse) as a nostalgia novelty.


Its a bit smaller than the original, and optical now, but it seems legit


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 13, 2022)

XDel said:


> Its a bit smaller than the original, and optical now, but it seems legit


Aw shame it's not the proper size. Fucking weird tho that design looks, it was surprisingly comfy to wrap your hand around.


----------



## alt_Human (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Jun 13, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> View attachment 313726



Love dew but we only ever get the green shit in the UK. No other flavours


----------



## alt_Human (Jun 13, 2022)

CloudStrife190100 said:


> Love dew but we only ever get the green shit in the UK. No other flavours



I'll have a couple more new ones as soon as the local places get them in. Sometime between today and the next 2-3 days. Baja Gold (Pineapple) and Baja Mango Gem. There's another location exclusive called Overdrive (Citrus Punch) that I most likely will not drive the 40 mile/65 km round trip to get. The flavor doesnt sound different enough from Typhoon and gas prices are too crazy to drive just to grab sodas/pops.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 13, 2022)

Upgraded my ps+ to the premium version.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Jun 13, 2022)

Can be used as a portable dock for Nintendo Switch.


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 13, 2022)

NeoGranzon said:


> Can be used as a portable dock for Nintendo Switch.
> View attachment 313742


Most people will not be as dumb as I am, but once using one of those cable like docks I left my switch facing up while playing on top of some plastic packaging and minutes later a burning smell started to show up. Nothing happened in the end, but I suggest you to leave the switch on a hard surface, facing down or something like that.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jun 13, 2022)

Recently got Legends Arceus and Shin Megami Tensei V for my birthday. Haven't started the latter yet, but Legends has been fun so far. Feels like a really refreshing approach to Pokemon and it's way more fun than I thought. I get the feeling there'll be very little to do once the main story is done but that's fine, many games in its style are similar.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 13, 2022)

I bought a 10 dollar wii.


----------



## XDel (Jun 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Aw shame it's not the proper size. Fucking weird tho that design looks, it was surprisingly comfy to wrap your hand around.


Ya the old Amiga mouse was comfy, the new one is good for kids I suppose, and for little you will actually use it with the A500, it aint bad.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 13, 2022)

Someone dropped off these beauties for recycling, and now I am recycling them straight to my home. Nice 19" CRT monitor, and the PC has a P4, 1GB of RAM, and an ATI Radeon 300SE for the GPU.



Spoiler: Eyyy


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 13, 2022)

got an EZ flash Omega, a R4i gold (.com.cn version so no timebomb + can use wood R4) waiting on my DS lite (should be here thursday) and a new case (with fan) for my pi 4 (will be here tomorrow also 2 16gb sdhc micro cards for the flashcarts


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 13, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> View attachment 313726


i'd laugh if you tried the hot mt dew flavor.....what crack has the CEO's at Pepsi been smoking to come up with that?


----------



## alt_Human (Jun 14, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> i'd laugh if you tried the hot mt dew flavor.....what crack has the CEO's at Pepsi been smoking to come up with that?



I did try it. It certainly wasn't my favorite and won't buy it again, but it's  not bad either. It's just the standard green Mtn Dew flavor with a very small amount of heat. The color is deceiving and only there for the "Flamin' Hot" branding. They had a Mango Heat dew several years back that was FAR better. On a similar note, I have some Mango Habanero Coconut ice cream that is absolutely amazing.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Jun 14, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> Most people will not be as dumb as I am, but once using one of those cable like docks I left my switch facing up while playing on top of some plastic packaging and minutes later a burning smell started to show up. Nothing happened in the end, but I suggest you to leave the switch on a hard surface, facing down or something like that.


@lokomelo ,thanks for the suggestion.  
Oh i forgot,for all those who have a smartphone with video output,they can use it to connect it to the TV or Monitor,or mirror from PC to TV via HDMI.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 15, 2022)

I bought gravity rush without even owning a vita
But hey, a boxed copy for 30 bucks, wasn't bad


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 15, 2022)

Samsung - AM702 Series 32" Smart Tizen 4K UHD Monitor


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## lokomelo (Jun 16, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Out of curiosity, those things are still super expensive today?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 16, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> Out of curiosity, those things are still super expensive today?


Not too bad was $11.33 shipped from JPN


----------



## spoggi (Jun 16, 2022)

Got this nice hedge cutter with the mail today


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 17, 2022)

More awesome 2D beat'em up action to go along with Shredder's Revenge..


----------



## godreborn (Jun 18, 2022)

this purple will always remind me of @JuanBaNaNa (just put/turned it/him on a few moments ago).  excuse the dust, too many electronics and stationary furniture in my room.  :


----------



## NeoGranzon (Jun 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> this purple will always remind me of @JuanBaNaNa (just put/turned it/him on a few moments ago).  excuse the dust, too many electronics and stationary furniture in my room.  :
> View attachment 314317


@godreborn ,try to clean your consoles more often,because dust and humidity are terrible enemies for electronic equipment.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 18, 2022)

NeoGranzon said:


> @godreborn ,try to clean your consoles more often,because dust and humidity are terrible enemies for electronic equipment.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/aio-ps4-exploit-guide.497858/post-9856320


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 18, 2022)

NeoGranzon said:


> @godreborn ,try to clean your consoles more often,because dust and humidity are terrible enemies for electronic equipment.


Aesthetics aside, regular home dust is not a problem for electronics.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 18, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> Aesthetics aside, regular home dust is not a problem for electronics.


Vents/fans get blocked and gadgets get hot and noisy.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 18, 2022)

that's not much of a problem here as the intake is on the top of the ps5, and it vents out the back; the series x's intake is on the back, and it vents out the top.  I moved the bottom shelf up several inches, since the ps5 is so tall.  I didn't want to block any vents.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 18, 2022)

Cleaning the fans [like I do on my laptop] seems to help also.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 18, 2022)

I don't think my stuff is getting very dusty.  when I opened the wiiu a couple months ago to replace the fan, it had very minimal dust inside, and the fan wasn't all that dusty, just worn out.  I play that system almost every day too.  I try to keep my stuff in pristine condition if possible, so much that I try not to crease packaging that the stuff came in, which I was successful with the cover box and dualsense pink and black controllers.  it's just too impossible to do a completely thorough job with dusting.  there's way too many cables and no room on these shelves without actually unplugging everything.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 18, 2022)

I tend to use the vacuum, using the hose extension. And a small brush.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Jun 18, 2022)

My consoles(PS Vita Slim and Nintendo Switch V1)are always inside their travel cases when i'm not using them.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 19, 2022)

Got a rotating drum composter


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jun 21, 2022)

Got some stands for my portable consoles


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## ELY_M (Jun 22, 2022)

mini ice cube trays here. 
https://www.instacart.com/store/items/item_128029339004?v4_item_id=items_105367-27378193


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 22, 2022)

Bought a PS3 60GB which I thought was going to be faulty because it looked like trash, but actually works.  Best $15 I've spent in a while.

It's missing the cover of the cards, and the one below the USBs, and a few cracks. Other than that, it's all good and I've cleaned it up.

Before:






After:


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 22, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Bought a PS3 60GB which I thought was going to be faulty because it looked like trash, but actually works.  Best $15 I've spent in a while.
> 
> It's missing the cover of the cards, and the one below the USBs, and a few cracks. Other than that, it's all good and I've cleaned it up.
> 
> ...


Re thermal pasted it?


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 22, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Re thermal pasted it?



Haven't. It's a bit noisy, but nothing like a PS4 Pro can be.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 22, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Haven't. It's a bit noisy, but nothing like a PS4 Pro can be.


Then u should dismantle clean it and re thermal pate it


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 22, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Then u should dismantle clean it and re thermal pate it


I thought about that, but may pay a technician to do it since I've never done it myself.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 22, 2022)

Got these from a couple different stores yesterday. Was able to get Sonic Colors for $26 new, despite the price tag. Resident Evil 2 was also new at just $19, got Tony 1+2 for $14, and Tales of Vesperia for $17. Overall, not a bad haul, and didn't pay for any of these games full price. I consider that a compete win!


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 22, 2022)

Bought a new thermometer for the pool, the old (15€) one broke so I bought a new one (4€). I hope this one last longer...


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 22, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Got these from a couple different stores yesterday. Was able to get Sonic Colors for $26 new, despite the price tag. Resident Evil 2 was also new at just $19, got Tony 1+2 for $14, and Tales of Vesperia for $17. Overall, not a bad haul, and didn't pay for any of these games full price. I consider that a compete win!
> 
> View attachment 314856



[steals the Resident Evil 2]  ................................. [accidently of course]


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 22, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 312168
> 
> Got a new laptop at a fantastic price thanks to a pricing error  It's set to replace my dying Chromebook that I use for light home/work use. (I have a higher specced PC for intense jobs)
> 
> Very happy with it!


It looks exactly like mine https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/1712218/lenovo-yoga-slim-7-13acn5-82cy000umh/specificaties/
I bought the ryzen one  .


----------



## Jayro (Jun 22, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [steals the Resident Evil 2]  ................................. [accidently of course]


Until this remake, my favorite port of the game was on the N64. It not only had texture filtering for the models, but also had "Control Type D" for analog controls, which is a real blessing. I don't believe any of the other RE2 ports had this feature.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 22, 2022)

zxr750j said:


> Bought a new thermometer for the pool, the old (15€) one broke so I bought a new one (4€). I hope this one last longer...


I read "15€" as "150" and thought that was an expensive thermometer.  That damn Euro symbol at the end than at the beginning.


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 22, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I read "15€" as "150" and thought that was an expensive thermometer.  That damn Euro symbol at the end than at the beginning.


It's Celsius and Fahrenheit!!


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 22, 2022)

zxr750j said:


> It's Celsius and Fahrenheit!!


I love the Fahrenheit joke. 

If someone doesn't get, it's that F is way higher than C.






Somebody in a country where they use Celsius and if for some reason read/hear 120(F) that must confuse the hell out of them.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 23, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Somebody in a country where they use Celsius and if for some reason read/hear 120(F) that must confuse the hell out of them.



It doesn't confuse us, we don't care about Fahrenheit.


----------



## Allus (Jun 23, 2022)

I've recently booked fly tickets and booked a hotel
cannt wait for my vacation in paradise


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 23, 2022)

Allus said:


> I've recently booked fly tickets and booked a hotel
> cannt wait for my vacation in paradise


What is paradise to you?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Yayo1990 (Jun 24, 2022)

Yooo it finally came. It's also sealed.


----------



## Segger (Jun 24, 2022)

I picked up the FunKey S and absolutely adore it, been playing Front Mission and a Pokémon blue romhack that adds full color and an XP gauge to combat

This thing is absurdly small, enough to where I can easily equip it to my keychain and it's suprisingly playable, even with the smaller buttons. The screen is extremely sharp and makes SNES pixel graphics look fantastic.

It was a joy playing through Super Mario World, and for RPGs it's perfect since it savestates and completely shuts down when shut, then instantly resumes the savestate when the lid is opened again.
The speed that it saves and loads games also makes swapping back and forth between a few games really fast and fun, I can play Front Mission when I have more time, or Yoshi's Island or Tetris or something for a fairly short session.






Your browser is not able to display this video.





The only issue I have with it is that the image gets a bit squished or heavily cropped depending on your preference when playing PS1 games. 
*But the fact that I have entire PS1 games on my literal keychain is completely mindblowing to me. *


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 24, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>



I had to re-read that. I thought it said Cemetery Wars, lol. Like Resident Evil type.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 24, 2022)

A new wii drive spindle motor
finally fixed my original wii after all these years


this is the old one

after installing it there was a horrific grinding noise, put it back  together and  still persisted
had to open it again and fix it,  it was the metal clip  piece that  goes over the spindle , the screws would not budge so I could not loosen them to readjust it,  I ended up just bending it and it is pretty quiet now
this thing was probably sitting disassembled for like 10 years


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 25, 2022)

Got hit on by the same girl that friend zoned me, so that's confusing.
Bought a new 32oz water bottle and have rejoined a gym with my best friend. It's a 24 hour gym so I can go after work at 11pm.


As for the girl idk what I'm going to do, cause I still really like this girl. I know she was going through some stuff at the time and I don't want to played with.

Got flashed by 2 insanely hot girls(both about 25) This just happened to me about 30 minutes ago.




Spoiler: how it happened



Went to a local reptile pet shop and it's 2 girls working there today. One girl decides to take off her shirt cuz it's so hot inside, she has no bra on and I see everything. She cashes me out with her boobs out and doesn't give a shit. The other girl tells her she topless and she says it's too hot to care.

Her coworker just looks at me and says it's extremely hot in here and starts taking off her shirt too.

I'm like wtf am I on a prank show or something. Then they tell me to come back anytime for a visit, and I'm just like OkAy

Also i was the only one jn the store, other than them.


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Jun 26, 2022)

I got this Band Hero drum controller for Wii from an eBay auction last week. It was in pretty good condition, but the red pad was not very sensitive and only registered like 30% of the time. Today I opened it up and fixed it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 26, 2022)

For an uninterrupted commute.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 26, 2022)

Bought some protective case for my 6" pop's.


----------



## nasune (Jun 27, 2022)

Some blue LED filament to make a light for my Disneyland Paris 30th anniversary plate.



Spoiler: pic












Despite the fact that it looks purple in the pic (no idea why my phone does that) it is in fact a blue light.


----------



## FitBoyAwe (Jun 27, 2022)

Purchase My doorbell camera. When I saw a clip of my best friend, who passed away last summer, doubled over in laughter and having his crybaby sweatpants fall down around his ankles as he struggled to catch his breath, I was questioning whether or not I had wasted my money on it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 27, 2022)

Had a couple of those VIsa gift cards just sitting in a drawer from a couple years ago that I never really used, had like $80 or so worth so decided I might as well buy some "cheapo" Steam games to play on my Steam Deck.


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Jun 27, 2022)

Got this pc from cex. Specs probably aren't good but for £50 and it's only a year old i can't complain


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2022)

CloudStrife190100 said:


> Got this pc from cex. Specs probably aren't good but for £50 and it's only a year old i can't complain


But can it run Crysis?


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Jun 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> But can it run Crysis?



Most probably not 

Just looked on argos the same pc is £350.. Not sure why this was so cheap. Looks and smells brand new aswel


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> But can it run Crysis?



Well if you want a "Crisis", here's one:

 I'm on the toilet doing my business, and I looked to see... There Is NO TP ! 

Now that's a Crisis.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Well if you want a "Crisis", here's one:
> 
> I'm on the toilet doing my business, and I looked to see... There Is NO TP !
> 
> Now that's a Crisis.


Hope you're wearing socks...


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Hope you're wearing socks...



A nudist. With socks?!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> A nudist. With socks?!


Is there a hand towel?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Is there a hand towel?



Got bold. Ran to the cabinet, waaay over there, to retrieve a roll. All fine now. 

I HATE having a CRISIS!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Got bold. Ran to the cabinet, waaay over there, to retrieve a roll. All fine now.
> 
> I HATE having a CRISIS!


Ok good job - my next suggestion was going to be to scoot your bunghole around the floor like a dog


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Jun 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> But can it run Crysis?



Just found out why it was so cheap. The processor is a Intel® Celeron® J4025 processor Dual-core 2 GHz 

And the graphics is Intel® UHD Graphics 600 shared memory

I'm not getting my hopes up that this thing will run any games mind


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2022)

CloudStrife190100 said:


> Just found out why it was so cheap. The processor is a Intel® Celeron® J4025 processor Dual-core 2 GHz
> 
> And the graphics is Intel® UHD Graphics 600 shared memory
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up that this thing will run any games mind


I'm confident you can still play the best game - Minesweeper


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Jun 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I'm confident you can still play the best game - Minesweeper



Just downloaded dead cells game and it ran pretty good 

It's ok games like this will be good enough i suppose


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2022)

CloudStrife190100 said:


> Just downloaded dead cells game and it ran pretty good
> 
> It's ok games like this will be good enough i suppose


There are so many amazing "pixel" games and other low-spec games, you'll never run out of great games to play if you know where to look.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 27, 2022)

Found this out for garbage collection while going to work, had all the parts inside and to my shock a 4ah battery, battery is just about depleted but enough juice to test the vac and works fine.

The only thing I could see wrong is its missing one of the clapses to lock the dirt/water collection tank. 

I have no milwaukee tools so gonna have to buy a charger, dont know why they would toss it, $200 vac and a $100 battery


----------



## RandomUser (Jun 28, 2022)

The most I have ever spent on a single firework as of yet:



Hoping it will be worth it. Cost $133.13 with sales tax.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 29, 2022)

Earlier today I got a physical copy of "Ghost of Tsushima" for PS4 from a caretaker guy who shares some interests with me. I now have my first non-digital PS4 game.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 29, 2022)

A coworker gave me a red Earth Star(plant). We both are into reptiles and plants, she knew I've been looking for one for a while and she saw it at a store she went to today and bought it for me. She one of my Best friends, so much so that their was alot of rumors about us dating( never dated her just good friend) at work. That rumor probably cost me a relationship or 2 I could have had. It almost cost me my current one.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 29, 2022)

Two tazers and a DoA4 Arcade Stick.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 1, 2022)

Went to pick it up this past Monday, still haven't really played games on it and been mostly trying out installing non-steam games on it.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 1, 2022)

Skelletonike said:


> Went to pick it up this past Monday, still haven't really played games on it and been mostly trying out installing non-steam games on it.


How do you install non-steam games on a Steam Deck? Hardmods of some kind?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2022)

Megadriver94 said:


> How do you install non-steam games on a Steam Deck? Hardmods of some kind?


You don't need any mods at all, it's just a PC. Simple as transferring them over and installing as you would any other PC game on Linux.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 1, 2022)

got each for less than $20.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 2, 2022)

Ordered coffee kpods for my dad and a 12 pack of monsters ultra blue for me. I've been slowly stopping drinking monsters, im down to 1 or 2 a week from 2 a day.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 3, 2022)

Got the charger, battery seems to charge fine and works
also ordered the latch, this was the only one I could find online, a bit pricey but no other options, was expecting like $5-10


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 3, 2022)

Bought 3 more venomised pops on pop in a box. They had a buy 2 get 1 free for Canada day.  I like the venom/ carnage pops. I also have Monster Hunters Venom coming tomorrow from amazon.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 4, 2022)

Megadriver94 said:


> How do you install non-steam games on a Steam Deck? Hardmods of some kind?


Like @Tom Bombadildo  said, it's basically a PC.
Although some games are a bit more of a pain to run.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 4, 2022)

Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3
Crash Bandicoot 4


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 6, 2022)

Just ordered 2 raspberry pi Pico.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jul 6, 2022)

>It's sealed

Why, I actually wanted to play it


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 6, 2022)

Bought a couple of the Retro-Bit wireless Sega Saturn controllers today. Still have a few working original wired controllers, but I think having wireless will incentivize me to play more Saturn. I play the hell out of the Gamecube and those Wavebirds are a big part of why.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 7, 2022)

Got this yesterday.  Not sure if the amiibo is in a separate package.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 7, 2022)

I've had this for a few weeks now. Got the carby a couple of weeks ago, and the Pi Pico (for picoboot) and Gameboy player today. Just need a larger memory card and two more controllers! Excited!!


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 7, 2022)

What does the pi Pico do, anyway???


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 7, 2022)

Megadriver94 said:


> What does the pi Pico do, anyway???


New modchip


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 7, 2022)

Been a long time since I bought a steam game but figured I pick a a few that been on my list for a while before the summer sale ends.
Normally I would be all for the warez route but these 2 are early access (and seem to be permanent residents of it) and get updated frequently, issues with save games and such when trying to update to the next cracked ver ect
Also all the beamng mod community mods


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 7, 2022)

My anniversary gifts <3


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 7, 2022)

Happy anniversary!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Happy anniversary!


Thanks~  
Also, we got a Lucario

We might be doing streams in the future where we build these


----------



## xoINARIox (Jul 8, 2022)

I finally got a psvsd adapter...........now i only need a micro sd extension


----------



## Chillaxo (Jul 8, 2022)

I recently bought a Nintendo Switch for 50 USD (unpatched) but returned it since the SD Card reader didn't work (without an SD i couldn't install CFW on it) so yeah kinda a sad story since i was super excited to mod it lol, i think i won't get a Switch for a while since they're kinda expensive, looking forward to buy it on it's EoL for cheap though


----------



## xoINARIox (Jul 8, 2022)

Chillaxo said:


> I recently bought a Nintendo Switch for 50 USD (unpatched) but returned it since the SD Card reader didn't work (without an SD i couldn't install CFW on it) so yeah kinda a sad story since i was super excited to mod it lol, i think i won't get a Switch for a while since they're kinda expensive, looking forward to buy it on it's EoL for cheap though


Wouldn't it have made more sense to buy a new sd card reader for the switch?

As far as I know they only cost about 8-10€


----------



## Chillaxo (Jul 8, 2022)

xoINARIox said:


> Wouldn't it have made more sense to buy a new sd card reader for the switch?
> 
> As far as I know they only cost about 8-10€


The problem is, i don't have the skills and all of the local shops here for this kind of stuff sucks, so i decided to return it. Now that i think about it though, i could've tried but that Switch is probably sold now so rip.


----------



## xoINARIox (Jul 8, 2022)

Chillaxo said:


> The problem is, i don't have the skills and all of the local shops here for this kind of stuff sucks, so i decided to return it. Now that i think about it though, i could've tried but that Switch is probably sold now so rip.


Well basically you only have to remove the backplate and the metal shield ......the sd card reader is simply plugged onto the board.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 8, 2022)

Been wanting to grab one of these for ages, since I sold my GPD Win 3 and a few other things I finally have some extra cash and this one wasn't too poorly priced sooo...

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Arcade1Up-Street-Fighter-12-in-1-Capcom-Legacy-Arcade/143780129 < grabbed this one. 

Also ordered everything I'll need to slap a Pi 4 in there, new Sanwa buttons and sticks, amp for the audio and everything etc etc. Still need to grab an LCD controller, but will wait until I have it and can open it to grab one known to work.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 8, 2022)

Got this yesterday.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 8, 2022)

xoINARIox said:


> Well basically you only have to remove the backplate and the metal shield ......the sd card reader is simply plugged onto the board.


A lot of the time when the SD reader stops working, it's because the pin connection on the motherboard has been damaged (it's a known weak point that can break with too much inserting/ejecting of the card, so do as much of your file management as possible over USB/wifi), and it needs some mildly intricate repair work. Still worth it for a really cheap Switch if you can find someone to do the repair for a fair price, but not as simple as a quick board replacement.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 9, 2022)

Loved this thing, it's with me around 10 days now, and I couldn't been more pleased. 

Running a distro named jelOS, that's even better to use than my beloved batocera for pc.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 9, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> Loved this thing, it's with me around 10 days now, and I couldn't been more pleased.
> 
> Running a distro named jelOS, that's even better to use than my beloved batocera for pc.


Do they do a version with the multicolour face buttons?


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Do they do a version with the multicolour face buttons?


No, they do a transparent black with black buttons, leaving just the letters in Super Famicom colors.
Replacing will no be easy too, before arriving I was betting that joycon buttons would work. They won't, joycon buttons are smaller, but the RG353P buttons are no big enough for swap buttons with any controller that I know.

On this topic of buttons, I have a little complain that the buttons are not in a diamond layout like the Super Nintendo, They have went with layout similar to the modern controllers like the joycons and the dualshoks


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 9, 2022)

Ordered a sd2sp2 for a gamecube, clear buttons, membranes and a funnyplaying led button kit for my gameboy color.


----------



## FitBoyAwe (Jul 9, 2022)

Absence Makes the Heart Grow Fonder, a beautiful framed painting by Marcus Stone, was only £20. It's probably my favorite decoration item I've purchased, though I recognize it's not the most practical.

What is the biggest financial blunder? A broken-down clothes rack. My clothes are still in Sainsbury's bags because the other one is too small.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 9, 2022)

Got one of these for the keychain, was originally going to get the key sized and shape folding one but this was the same exact price


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 11, 2022)

Ordered 3 more pops. Marvel Carnage (Carla Unger) Funko Pop, Queen Flash Gordon Funko Pop! Album and Alice Cooper Welcome to My Nightmare Funko Pop! Album.

The carnage Pop should be shipping in a day or 2. The other 2 are pre-orders, so should be here sometime in October.


----------



## Roamin64 (Jul 11, 2022)

An Xtool M1 10w Laser cutter! And a airbrush kit with a compressor.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 11, 2022)

Pretty much done with the mods. All in all, this was extremely simple to do and took maybe $70-$80 worth of extra parts (or cheaper, if you cheap out on the replacement buttons), not including the Pi 4 I used. Only thing I need to grab at this point is an amp for the speakers since it's super quiet when output from the LCD controller, but otherwise all in all I feel it was a good investment. A little smaller than expected, but I think it was worth the $350-ish I'm spending altogether.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jul 11, 2022)

Bad game good music


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 11, 2022)

Yea, I stripped the screws while tryin to Extract them from my laptop. Hope I can get them out with this.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jul 11, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> View attachment 317574
> 
> Yea, I stripped the screws while tryin to Extract them from my laptop. Hope I can get them out with this.



Probably too big for laptop screws. I recommend a precision screw driver kit for future laptop teardown.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 11, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> View attachment 317574
> 
> Yea, I stripped the screws while tryin to Extract them from my laptop. Hope I can get them out with this.


if it do not come out, put the tip of a very small tool on a drop of super glue, then put on the screw and let it dry for a couple of minutes. If the stripped screw is too damaged you may mix the glue with sodium bicarbonate (the glue strength is the same, but it has better filling).

Works sometimes for me.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 11, 2022)

Thanks guys. All of this because I was going to finally put the thermal paste [which I finally got] to fix the overheating thing.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 11, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Thanks guys. All of this because I was going to finally put the thermal paste [which I finally got] to fix the overheating thing.


overheating was a thing during my whole notebook owner career. It plays great part on why I avoid those things nowadays. (I don't know for how long I'll be able to no have a portable working computer tho, those pesky things are fucking useful).


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 13, 2022)

Bought a 12 pak of monster ultra blue, 20 4" pop protector boxes, a Samsung galaxy tab a8 for my mom and a case, diapers for my niece, van houtte coffee kpods for my dad and black ps5 plates with better ventilation. All are coming today.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 14, 2022)

Just arrived today.
Got it with the amazon prime day sale.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jul 15, 2022)

It's back!


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 15, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> It's back!


Behold! The emulation beast!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 15, 2022)

My pico pics came yesterday. Already installed picoboot 0.1 on them. Going to install them in some gamecubes this weekend.

Bought some stuff on prime day. Got a black ps5 vented plates, 20 more Pop protectors, diapers for my niece, a 10" samsung galaxy tab a8 and case for my mom, van houtte kpods for my dad, a 500w setup/down transformer for my parents, and a pair of Adidas shoes for me and my dad.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Hayato213 (Jul 18, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>



Hope you didn't pay 769.99


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Hope you didn't pay 769.99


That I did not


----------



## twako (Jul 18, 2022)

I bought a few games on steam


----------



## xoINARIox (Jul 19, 2022)

I bought an original Wiimote Plus and a Nunchuk (both like new) on ebay for 22€


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jul 19, 2022)

I can finally use my DS4 on Switch...


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 20, 2022)

Some goodies just landed in my mailbox.
Stereo POKEY + PS/2 input boards, for 2 Atari 8-bit computers.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jul 20, 2022)

Found an original pad for 6 bucks, couldn't let it go. 



Spoiler: Free donuts



Of course I couldn't leave it dirty as it is


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 318692
> 
> Found an original pad for 6 bucks, couldn't let it go.
> 
> ...


Ok nice job, but where the fuck are my free donuts?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 20, 2022)

Got and installed my funnyplaying gbc led button pcb also bought their clear buttons and button membranes, yesterday.



Spoiler


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 20, 2022)

I got myself 5 packs of *self respect* and *self esteem*

The local retailer told me they marked em down as noone buys em.

Tastes weird.


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 21, 2022)

Finally I can join the league of PS5 owners .


Of all the places, my local Walmart had a couple in stock and I quickly purchase one of them the moment I saw it. Of course they are no longer in stock, now. The system is most likely on an non exploitable firmware at the moment, but hey I had to purchase it, since it is so hard to find and stayed to the principle for not succumbing to scalpers.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 21, 2022)

RandomUser said:


> Finally I can join the league of PS5 owners .View attachment 318812
> Of all the places, my local Walmart had a couple in stock and I quickly purchase one of them the moment I saw it. Of course they are no longer in stock, now. The system is most likely on an non exploitable firmware at the moment, but hey I had to purchase it, since it is so hard to find and stayed to the principle for not succumbing to scalpers.


Nice, I ended up getting mine back in November at a pharmacy.


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 21, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Nice, I ended up getting mine back in November at a pharmacy.


I would have never thought about finding a game console at a pharmacy. Awesome!
Question: does it requires you to create an account before you can use the system?


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 21, 2022)

Finally arrived after almost a year...


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Jul 21, 2022)

I found this DanceDanceRevolution...music box? on Mercari a few weeks ago and it finally arrived from Japan today. I've never seen this thing anywhere on the Internet before so it seemed like a cool find. It plays one of three licensed songs: Hey, Soul Sister, Bad Romance, or Celebration.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 21, 2022)

RandomUser said:


> I would have never thought about finding a game console at a pharmacy. Awesome!
> Question: does it requires you to create an account before you can use the system?


I'm pretty sure you don't have to have an account, but I could be wrong.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 21, 2022)

Got these today. Been super busy all day so not had a chance to try them out yet.


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 21, 2022)

Got these ones
https://steelseries.com/gaming-headsets/arctis-3-bluetooth

Being able to *listen to music* via BT *while *getting *sound from the switch* via line cable:
= Heaven

I wish I had found out about these sooner.

To quote a friend, describing the hp's mic when we voice chatted:
"Hey! Your headphone mic doesn't sound like a fisher price toy any more ! I can make out more than every second word you say "


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 21, 2022)

aoikurayami said:


> Got these ones
> https://steelseries.com/gaming-headsets/arctis-3-bluetooth
> 
> Being able to *listen to music* via BT *while *getting *sound from the switch* via line cable:
> ...


God I love headsets that can mix multiple sources. It's the main reason I can't bring myself to move away from LucidSound's LS50X headset. It does a similar thing, only with a 2.4 GHz dongle and a Bluetooth source. Will have to add the Arctis 3 to my list of things to watch out for!


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 21, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> God I love headsets that can mix multiple sources. It's the main reason I can't bring myself to move away from LucidSound's LS50X headset. It does a similar thing, only with a 2.4 GHz dongle and a Bluetooth source. Will have to add the Arctis 3 to my list of things to watch out for!


So true 

It's something I never knew I needed.

I - just for the joke of it - googled "audio mix hps" and then looked em up on ebay.
I don't know what demon I called, but I got em for 30 bucks
(refurbished)

They last so long . My Pioneer HPS are so bustedy and I really needed a replacement

I'll listen to lame Nightcore songs while playing garbage games till I die now 

PS: You can even switch the cusions of these cuties .
I'll never give em away ever eveer again xD


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 22, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Got these today. Been super busy all day so not had a chance to try them out yet.
> 
> View attachment 318916



[sneaks in n [accidently] steals them to use on My galaxy]


----------



## skimask (Jul 22, 2022)

ComeTurismO said:


> Just went out to buy some clothes and stuff for my upcoming niece


Congrats, on the new member of the family!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 22, 2022)

Bought Indigo Prophecy and Devil May Cry 5 last night on psn.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 23, 2022)

got a raspberry pico yesterday, today I rushed home after work and I've just done installing the picoboot, just to get my turn stolen by my son. He's playing double dash right now.

anyway, the thing just worked first try. Installation is super easy, and it is like 1% of an ODE cost.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 23, 2022)

Got Covid again, and it was totally free.


----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 23, 2022)

bought 2 wii's and corrupted them


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Got Covid again, and it was totally free.


You've been ripped off


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)

Cushion Yoshi says "sit on my face"


----------



## Chary (Jul 23, 2022)

A 12TB WD Elements HDD.

I'm definitely totally not downloading anything suspicious onto it, government.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 23, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 319119
> Cushion Yoshi says "sit on my face"



[does my duty on it, then re-reads the bottom]

oops


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)

Chary said:


> A 12TB ED Elements HDD.
> 
> I'm definitely totally not downloading anything suspicious onto it, government.


Wow, 12gb will hold a _lot_ of bomb making plans and government building blueprints.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [does my duty on it, then re-reads it]
> 
> oops


This is almost as bad a betrayal as the time Mario dumped Yoshi down a pit just to make a higher jump


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 23, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> This is almost as bad a betrayal as the time Mario dumped Yoshi down a pit just to make a higher jump



I can't help it if my brain adds or subtracts letters when I read things. I'm old, remember?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I can't help it if my brain adds or subtracts letters when I read things. I'm old, remember?


That can't just be your excuse for everything


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 23, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> That can't just be your excuse for everything



The shew fit.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 23, 2022)

oops

The shoe fit


----------



## teamlocust (Jul 23, 2022)

Ps5 digital edition and 1000 usd worth Tamiya xb cars


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> The shew fit.


More like the few shit


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 24, 2022)

Got a hakko 951 clone, was $90 with the extra tips and some add in's, 
got here really quick too for aliexpress, was expecting a 1-2 months but only took a week


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 24, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> Got a hakko 951 clone, was $90 with the extra tips and some add in's,
> got here really quick too for aliexpress, was expecting a 1-2 months but only took a week


I need that arm with lens you have up there. I did the picoboot on my GameCube few days ago, and despite the soldering spots be far apart each other, I had trouble seen what I was doing. I think my eyes are getting bad, maybe it is the age coming.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 24, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> I need that arm with lens you have up there. I did the picoboot on my GameCube few days ago, and despite the soldering spots be far apart each other, I had trouble seen what I was doing. I think my eyes are getting bad, maybe it is the age coming.


I got that from hft https://www.harborfreight.com/jumbo-helping-hands-with-led-lights-65779.html

There should be plenty on amazon/ebay just like that for cheap, the 600x-1200x magnifiers with the led screen are pretty nice also


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 24, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> I got that from hft https://www.harborfreight.com/jumbo-helping-hands-with-led-lights-65779.html
> 
> There should be plenty on amazon/ebay just like that for cheap, the 600x-1200x magnifiers with the led screen are pretty nice also


good to know! LED screens are also super cool, but it is overkill for how infrequent I do use the iron.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## lokomelo (Jul 25, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>


amazing! I got one!

and never really make it perfect


----------



## xoINARIox (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 27, 2022)

Got 2 more pico pi's yesterday(don't know what I'm going to do with them yet), my sp2sd2 is coming today and I ordered a 128gb micro sd card today.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 27, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Got 2 more pico pi's yesterday(don't know what I'm going to do with them yet), my sp2sd2 is coming today and I ordered a 128gb micro sd card today.


I was using the picoboot on a old gecko that died. Now I'll go with serial port just like you. After that, I'll retire my exploitable windwaker for good. Now it will become just part of the collection.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 28, 2022)

Pre-ordered 2 more Funko Pops just now. This time it's a Atrociraptor and a Giganotosaurus. I don't know why but I like the Pops that don't  have a dead look in the eyes, like  96% have.


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 28, 2022)

I got decked today


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm still on the list for a Steam Deck, idk when it'll come around now, but I'm not likely to have the money for it at the time. Maybe I can sell it I guess.


----------



## TheBag (Jul 29, 2022)

Alright, the last few weeks have been very eventful for me!

1st, haven't had a 3ds since 2015 and wanted one to mod, especially a Samus edition. Seen someone posted theirs on offerup and bought it for $240!

2nd while browsing for a 3ds I saw a SNES edition pristine condition with a cool gameboy case. I offered $200 and got it 8D

3rd wanted a ps5 and found one on offerup, disk edition, 2 controllers and Vanguard (dont care about vanguard) for $520!

4th LAST BUT NOT LEAST, wanted a LG C1 tv, been scouring for a 48' preferably. Every place sold out where I live, wanted it new. Thought why not check offerup, been getting deals on everything might as well. Found one listed 15 minutes ago when searching! $450 bucks!! Seller was awesome, highly rated and told me he was selling it cause he was moving out of country and just needed to get rid of it!

Overall extremely happy!


----------



## Flame (Jul 29, 2022)

time to mod my Switch now that i got a switch lite


----------



## Esdeath (Jul 29, 2022)

Finally got one for a decent price, can't wait to play Bioshock and Slay the Spire with 2000fps


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 30, 2022)

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 31, 2022)

I fell into the abyss...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 31, 2022)

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Minox (Jul 31, 2022)

Recently ordered a ThinkPad X13 Gen3 AMD for myself which will be lovely once I go traveling.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 2, 2022)

First half of the special edition


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2022)

godreborn said:


> First half of the special edition


So jealous of you lol I'm broke until September where I will blow all my work bonus on games and Vodka


----------



## Hayato213 (Aug 2, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> So jealous of you lol I'm broke until September where I will blow all my work bonus on games and Vodka



Don't worry he is broke too


----------



## godreborn (Aug 2, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Don't worry he is broke too


Got paid today actually.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 2, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Got paid today actually.



[breaks into your wallet, and steals your credit/debit card] [um, accidently of course]


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 3, 2022)

Hall effect modules for Steam Deck.

I've read that you can drastically reduce the deadzone to make the sticks more responsive, but I think I'll probably wait until they actually need replacing.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Aug 3, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Hall effect modules for Steam Deck.
> 
> I've read that you can drastically reduce the deadzone to make the sticks more responsive, but I think I'll probably wait until they actually need replacing.


Where to buy for Europe ?


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 3, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> Where to buy for Europe ?


Aliexpress only


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 3, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Hall effect modules for Steam Deck.
> 
> I've read that you can drastically reduce the deadzone to make the sticks more responsive, but I think I'll probably wait until they actually need replacing.


I never touched a deck, because valve, but I believe that the sticks that came with your deck will last decades before need replacement.


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2022)

Nurf blaster. 






It's purple and chibi and fun.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 3, 2022)

My dad got me some tetris socks


----------



## marsuwill752 (Aug 6, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Hall effect modules for Steam Deck.
> 
> I've read that you can drastically reduce the deadzone to make the sticks more responsive, but I think I'll probably wait until they actually need replacing.


Why did i thought it was a robot hand making a fuck you for a moment


----------



## BADDINOROX99 (Aug 6, 2022)

I bought a steam deck..Hopefully I won't regret it


Update: I've had it for 2 days I kinda regret it and considering returning it already


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 6, 2022)

marsuwill752 said:


> Why did i thought it was a robot hand making a fuck you for a moment


Haha, I can't unsee that now!


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 6, 2022)

Arrived yesterday [carpet/upholstry cleaner], and already used it on my 6' x 4' rug. On Sale [$123 usd, $135 total for S/H]





Worked Great!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 6, 2022)

Got a date later today with a extremely beautiful women. I asked her out  a couple of weeks ago to a place we both like, but she was working and couldnt go. She asked me last week if i would like to go for sushi with her today. It's my 1st time actually eating at a sushi restaurant, I used to just buy it and eat at home.

I'm nervous as hell. I fell like I'm going to fuck up irreversibly. I really like her.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 6, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Got a date later today with a extremely beautiful women. I asked her out  a couple of weeks ago to a place we both like, but she was working and couldnt go. She asked me last week if i would like to go for sushi with her today. It's my 1st time actually eating at a sushi restaurant, I used to just buy it and eat at home.
> 
> I'm nervous as hell. I fell like I'm going to fuck up irreversibly. I really like her.


You will be fine, if she wants to go out with you means that she already enjoys spending time with you.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 6, 2022)

"New" tv stand (new as in it somebody tossed it out)
Planning on adding a new avr later on when it goes on sale and reuse the old speakers
Old stand and setup is below vvv


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 7, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> "New" tv stand (new as in it somebody tossed it out)
> Planning on adding a new avr later on when it goes on sale and reuse the old speakers
> 
> View attachment 321512
> ...


I like how simple it is, and how effective it will hide wires.

It looks very sturdy too (those iron bars on the base will hold a lot of weight).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 7, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> You will be fine, if she wants to go out with you means that she already enjoys spending time with you.



Yeah thanks. Date went well, at least for me it did. We got at the place like 20 minutes early and slowly talked and ate for about a hour and a half before she had to leave for work. She told me she was kinda weirded out by the sushi I ordered, cause I ordered sashimi and not just the "normal safe stuff" but  We just laughed it off. I had fun and I think she did as well. Hopefully I get a 2nd date with her.

Also bought on PSN Dead Rising 4 Frank's Big Package. It was like $12. Some Reptisafe(makes tap water safe for my reptiles), baby formula for my niece.

I decided to restart up an aquarium I have, so I bought some nutrafin clear fast cause it's cloudy. I'm looking to get some micro fish like some Dwarf rasboras, Chili Rasboras or maybe just a nicer betta from a breeder.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 7, 2022)

Jar of joints.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 7, 2022)

Picked up a vintage cb radio with antenna for $5 at a yard sale, had no way to power it so got a dc bench psu, also picked up some solder wick, flux, and a few solder pumps, now I just need a hot air gun


----------



## Chary (Aug 7, 2022)

Goodwill had a Sony Bravia 4K HDTV for $30. Guy brought it out of the back room and I just about grabbed it out of his hands before it hit the store floor. Not only was it an insane deal, it upgrades my dad's TV from 720p to 4K, so now he can watch 1960s Iranian movies in 240p...oh well!


----------



## Yayo1990 (Aug 8, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> "New" tv stand (new as in it somebody tossed it out)
> Planning on adding a new avr later on when it goes on sale and reuse the old speakers
> Old stand and setup is below vvv


This is one of my future goals actually. I'm pretty jelly of these kind of simple yet effective furnitures. Meanwhile my collection is still stuck in a closet until god knows when.

Also, newcomers:


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2022)

Veho said:


> Nurf blaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought some pretty darts to match. 






But the graphic on the darts peels off and leaves a sticky residue so half of them will be for decoration only  
The other half is clear so they're fine.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 8, 2022)

Veho said:


> I bought some pretty darts to match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that really nerfs their usefulness


----------



## Valyssa (Aug 9, 2022)

Upgraded from an Nvidia GTX 1060 to an RTX 3070 last month
Got it second hand, but in very good condition 
Along with that I also upgraded my RAM from 16GB to 32GB


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2022)

My wife got me an Emotional Support Bweevee for my birthday <3


----------



## Yayo1990 (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2022)

I though the little Narf SMG might be lonely so I was trawling the classifieds for its older brother, and found someone selling their collection at _ridiculous_ prices and... long story short...






...I need help  



Spoiler



Okay it was "only" the three on the left...  But still.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 11, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 322155


I learned so many bad words by losing against the dinosaur...

(just to learn that I needed to replay the thing later on in the game)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 11, 2022)

Was given a msi gt72 2qd gaming laptop from 2014. It's a big upgrade from my 2007 mackbook. It needs a battery replacement and should be fine for lighter gaming.
Also was asked by a friend to reinstall windows on his samsun galaxy book s but I can't get past the windows language install screen. It just freezes and I can't click next


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 12, 2022)

Welp, ordered a Pico Neo 3 Link on Tuesday and received it on Wednesday. 
Pretty good tbh.

Still getting used to it and some games do make me a bit nauseous.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 12, 2022)

Bought a bunch of Funko Pops. All Venomised characters except for 4.  So I bought a Super Saiyan 2 Goku, Vegeta Super Saiyan 2, Kid Buu,   Venomised Gwenpool, Venomised Punisher, Venomised Spider-man, Symbiote Scream, Agent Venom, Doppelganger from Spider-man.

Bought shoes for my newphews for school( I do every year) and a new hat for me.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 15, 2022)

I didn't want to buy a new $200 Android phone/tablet just to keep important apps running securely so I bought an Acer Chromebook (4GB/64GB SSD/15") which turned out a lot cheaper.

Android phones/tablets should get security updates for years and years to come than force customers to buy a new one if they want it with security updates.  There's nothing wrong with the device most of the time other than it "expired."


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 15, 2022)

I bought the digital version of Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder's Revenge for the PS4.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 16, 2022)

Welp, the Z Fold4 was announced and Samsung is doing some pretty decent trade-in deals this time around sooo...

Preordered the 512GB Z Fold4. They're giving me $1000 for my Z Fold 2 tradein, a free pair of Galaxy Bud 2 Pros, and the S-pen case with S-pen, all for $799


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 17, 2022)

So I bought a bunch  more pops(again) this week. This time I bought Ichigo with blade( his bankai form), Naruto Six Path Sage mode GITD, GITD Frist Form Cell from DBZ, Venomized DareDevil, Venomized Miles Morales, Kakashi Raikiri GITD from naruto, Tobi also from naruto and Jin Sakai from Ghost of tsushima.

Also bought a new backpack for work cause my other one was ripped pretty badly by the zipper.

The Jin Sakai pop is being replaced cause it came damaged. It was from amazon.
Also bought 4x 11x14 inch legacy art prints from Dominic Glover on Instagram. 


Will post pictures when they come.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 17, 2022)

Went to a car boot sale which is nothing unusual. Did see some N64 games which was unusual in current space year (I can't remember the last time I saw them randomly for sale and not on some dedicated stall) but skipped those as it was nothing special and I don't need shells. Got a nice copy of red dead redemption 2 for PS4 for £4. Usual tools but just as I was leaving (literally the last stall) this gets put on the table




£10 he wanted for it and £10 he got. It is a somewhat obsolete device called a pantograph and works by tracing something on the front plate and then it shrinks it down to go in the middle section, and in some ways what people would have used in the days before CNC machines. Gravotech IM3 is the modern version, they go for considerably more than £10 though older versions also go for more than that.
Normally they would have a motor but that stylus is replaceable and very fixed (as in there a flat and grub screw to stop it from turning) so I don't know if this is intended as a drag one (some fine jewellery and glass will do that) or something else entirely.
Going to need a new stylus, and will probably make something to instead run a little flexible rotatory shaft thing inside it. Don't have any of the letters either but they are not so hard to make/pick up and I will probably be doing shapes anyway.
Videos of someone using similar ones



I had not ever expected to see one of these at a car boot sale, never mind within my fun stuff money range. Most happy (read absolutely buzzing) I went this morning though.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 18, 2022)

So I think I have a problem.... just bought a bunch more Funko Pops and I don't really care for Funko Pops. I have now bought a total of 21, I belive, this week and I have more that I want to get in my cart on 2 or 3 sites.

I don't even have the space to keep them. My bookshelf has all my amiibo, i dint even have room for all my games. I like to collect things so I like to keep them in the box so that's takes up more space.

Anyways this time I bought Pikachu Attack Stance, Pikachu Waving Flocked(basically a  fuzzy pop), a DBZ Vegito, My Hero Academia infinite Deku with Eri and a Garra pop.

Plus I'm going to need to buy more protectors for them. Then because I buy more protectors than I need cause it's cheaper, I have extras so I have to buy more to put in them. Then the same shit happens again.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 18, 2022)

An avr (I hate ebay auctions... too many resellers snipping stuff)

also perfect fit in the new stand


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 18, 2022)

I don't know what it is, but it's pleasant to the eye.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yayo1990 (Aug 19, 2022)

Import fees were way too high, but at the end of the day it came


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 19, 2022)

So got one of my orders was stolen. The dumb ass delivery driver left the package at the end of the driveway. It was left out in the open and of course some guy walks by, kicks it to my door and pretends to knock at my door, then hides the package under his shirt, while my neighbors are on their porch, they can see him and don't say nothing to him. 

I got him on camera(face and everything) but the police won't really do anything cause it's value is only $50. If it was more than $5000 they would have done something. So hopefully the company send me a new package( im doubtful) or can take it up with dhl cause they passed the delivery off to a company called apple express.

And what's pissed me off even more was that some old lady found the torn up box with my address on it down the street  this morning, decided it would be a good idea to "deliver" the clearly empty box and she did a better job at hiding it then the courier.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 20, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Did the Wii even get hot enough for one of these?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 20, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Did the Wii even get hot enough for one of these?


Yes


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2022)

Yo dawg I heard you like tic tacs so we put tic tacs in your tic tac so you can tic while you tac.


----------



## Flame (Aug 21, 2022)

Veho said:


> Yo dawg I heard you like tic tacs so we put tic tacs in your tic tac so you can tic while you tac.
> 
> View attachment 323602



those are some big hands.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2022)

I thought I had posted this but I guess I didn’t
Got a Retroid Pocket 2+ earlier this month for my birthday

And my husbando


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 22, 2022)

TMNT Cowabunga Collection for the Switch physical ver. (with a discount)

And also a bunch of other things (bills.. yay).


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 23, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> TMNT Cowabunga Collection for the Switch physical ver. (with a discount)
> 
> And also a bunch of other things (bills.. yay).



[sends you my bills] 

oops [runs back and replaces my name with yours on the bills]


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 23, 2022)

Bought vintage binoculars (8x30) by Tohyoh Tokyo and the quality is amazing, I of course am no expert about binoculars, but wanted respectable ones to look at the sky (e.g. satellite antennas you know those things in the sky blinking lights) and whatnot.

I looked at apartments far from me with it, and it looked like I was so near. Won't be doing that again.

(Not my photo and the brand is different although the case and binoculars are the same style)


----------



## lolcatzuru (Aug 23, 2022)

a steam deck!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 24, 2022)

Bought a crappy Dungeon crawler on ps5. It wasn't very good but was a easy platinum.


----------



## nmac101 (Aug 24, 2022)

a wii. ive been wanting one for years just to homebrew it. (well, thats the whole point of buying one in 2022)


----------



## bazamuffin (Aug 24, 2022)

I got vindicated, if that counts?


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 24, 2022)

I got one of those lockpick kits from aliexpress for $23 with a few clear practice locks


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Esdeath (Aug 25, 2022)

Could finally order it yesterday (the Steamdeck, not Elden Ring )


----------



## Hayato213 (Aug 25, 2022)

Esdeath said:


> Could finally order it yesterday (the Steamdeck, not Elden Ring )



Cheer mate, bought mine on Monday.


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> I got one of those lockpick kits from aliexpress for $23 with a few clear practice locks
> 
> View attachment 324136


I can't see a lockpicking set without remembering this:


----------



## cearp (Aug 25, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> View attachment 323181


Nice but I don't recommend you put it in somewhere as tight as that space.
Often the manufacturer will say to make sure there is enough breathing room on top - giving a specific measurement in inches/cm.
I chose not to listen, and was wondering why my nice denon avr would act strange sometimes in the summer - and I eventually realized it was due to the heat.

I bought one of these cooling fans, specially designed for things like this, and it has not been a problem since.

Your unit might not have issues like mine, your room might be ice cold always, but... if yours breathes through the top, I really recommend to get a fan to increase the life of your avr


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 25, 2022)

cearp said:


> Nice but I don't recommend you put it in somewhere as tight as that space.
> Often the manufacturer will say to make sure there is enough breathing room on top - giving a specific measurement in inches/cm.
> I chose not to listen, and was wondering why my nice denon avr would act strange sometimes in the summer - and I eventually realized it was due to the heat.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can move that shelf up another inch. Disabled all the zone 2 stuff since it continues to get hot even when the unit is off.

I dont think I would ever buy a $130 cooling fan, I would just put a 120mm fan or 2 in the back for pennies of the cost if it became an issue.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 26, 2022)

My prints came today. The artist is Dominic Glover. He had alot of awesome ones on his site. My best friend wants to get the Kaneki one I got.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 26, 2022)

Got my first nendoroid (knockoff)


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 27, 2022)

Outlaws
https://www.gog.com/en/game/outlaws_a_handful_of_missions

I love Western games and was waiting for a discount so bought it now.  Think it'll run fine on the PC I have.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## DaFixer (Aug 28, 2022)

A WD Red Plus 8TB NAS hdd.
Because one off my old 4TB NAS HDD's died last week....


----------



## RAHelllord (Aug 28, 2022)

I got a gift from my work place, a pair of Audeze LCD-XC, new.


Those sound absolutely gorgeous, but holy hell that price tag would have hurt if it had come out of my own pockets.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 28, 2022)

It's a me


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2022)

A backwards compatible PS3. It was in the display case at Goodwill, with all the original cables and a Sixaxis. I asked them how much, and they said $10, like what? I could not buy it fast enough!!!! So excited.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 28, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 324815
> 
> A backwards compatible PS3. It was in the display case at Goodwill, with all the original cables and a Sixaxis. I asked them how much, and they said $10, like what? I could not buy it fast enough!!!! So excited.


jesus, that's a nice deal.  I think even if it wasn't working, it would be worth more than that.


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2022)

godreborn said:


> jesus, that's a nice deal.  I think even if it wasn't working, it would be worth more than that.


Oh, that's the best part! It does work, and it's on the latest FW. The void sticker is torn, though, so I assume someone has opened it up in the past. If these are the YLOD prone ones, it makes sense. I haven't used it yet, but I do want to hack it, after I learn more to make sure it's all okay and won't die randomly or overheat.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 28, 2022)

Chary said:


> Oh, that's the best part! It does work, and it's on the latest FW. The void sticker is torn, though, so I assume someone has opened it up in the past. If these are the YLOD prone ones, it makes sense. I haven't used it yet, but I do want to hack it, after I learn more to make sure it's all okay and won't die randomly or overheat.


almost no early ps3 or xbox 360 has survived with no repairs due to the infamous y/rlod.  when I opened up firs myt gen xbox 360 I had, I could tell it had been opened in the past, so it's pretty much to be expected.


----------



## blindseer (Aug 30, 2022)

Just got this in.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 30, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 324815
> 
> A backwards compatible PS3. It was in the display case at Goodwill, with all the original cables and a Sixaxis. I asked them how much, and they said $10, like what? I could not buy it fast enough!!!! So excited.


Looks like the 80GB so it's emulated. Still a very good deal.

PS3 consoles these days aren't worth much, minus a few exceptions, but hours of gaming. PS3 still has a lot of life in it.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 30, 2022)

My Switch copy of TMNT Cowabunga Collection just arrived and the Switch packaging definitely gives it that extra retro vibe/look to it.

Shredder's Revenge? Nah, Turtles in Time!


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 30, 2022)

godreborn said:


> almost no early ps3 or xbox 360 has survived with no repairs due to the infamous y/rlod.  when I opened up firs myt gen xbox 360 I had, I could tell it had been opened in the past, so it's pretty much to be expected.


I bought a PS3 BC from a female seller (male sellers tend to not take care of things as much) for a very good price. It was in pristine condition and fully working.

She advertised it as the 40GB model, but upon checking the photos I knew it was the 60GB and made her an offer which she accepted.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 30, 2022)

Bought the project w dlc for dead by daylight just now.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 30, 2022)

A few days ago I bought Amazon's Fire HD 8 tablet and today I decided just to backup everything up, reset, and have a clean user interface (and also save space on not having bloatware apps).

Use this if you'll ever buy it and want to remove everything unnecessary: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/windows-tool-fire-toolbox-v28-9.3889604/

I didn't know that's why I'll have to re-install all again.

Anyway, it should be illegal for Amazon to stuff these tablets with so much junk and allow little to no user customization.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 30, 2022)

All you guys buying PS3s... I totally missed on PS3 on it's time,


Marc_LFD said:


> A few days ago I bought Amazon's Fire HD 8 tablet and today I decided just to backup everything up, reset, and have a clean user interface (and also save space on not having bloatware apps).
> 
> Use this if you'll ever buy it and want to remove everything unnecessary: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/windows-tool-fire-toolbox-v28-9.3889604/
> 
> ...


It was a huge pain just to partially debloat my xiaomii. I believe every cellphone brand is guilty of that, and that sucks but we need those pesky mobile things to work nowadays...


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 30, 2022)

De-Amazon'd my Fire tablet and it's now far better than in its original package.

I actually thought about returning it for a refund, but already ordered a case + tempered glass screen protector from AliExpress, plus someone on the web surely knew how to clean up an Amazon tablet.. and that's what happened.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 1, 2022)

Steam Deck 2TB SSD Upgrade with 1TB Micro SD.


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Yayo1990 (Sep 2, 2022)

Well, well well. What happens now?


----------



## NeoGranzon (Sep 2, 2022)

Arrived the other day, you can connect old HHDs to this to backup new ones and cd/dvd players.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 2, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 325454
> 
> Well, well well. What happens now?


I think you press the power button.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 2, 2022)

blindseer said:


> Just got this in.


what is this? for which console?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2022)

A rotary tool (dremel is a brand name) with flexi attachment.



Bit of a shocker me getting a new tool rather than second hand (granted it was a present) and as I am not a teenager any more then what I needed a basic rotary tool for is questionable. The real reason was
previously on https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-761#post-9912853
Got a pantograph without the motor aspect, indeed appeared to have been deleted and instead a scratch tool added.

Several hours in the workshop (which was a complete mess by the end) and I had the flexi gutted for parts (indeed used the rotary tool to do it), old clamp drilled and then counterbored for the bearings, said bearings pressed in (one was shot out of the package which is annoying but they make new ones every day, albeit none that I stocked. Guess I was fortunate that I was gutting it rather than using it with it being welded into the plastic to cook that instead), bunch of fiddling to get it working and then had to grind down the diamond tip cutter as the height was a bit excessive (it never ends doing this sort of thing).

Still end result for now


Need to sort out some letters and better templates (wood grain kept seeing the follower not do well for the GBAtemp mascot, https://gbatemp.net/review/ortur-laser-master-2-pro-and-rotating-stand.1853/ for those thinking it familiar as it has been kicking around in the workshop ever since). That said I might do the physician heal thyself thing and originate some of my own -- if you are making things smaller your inaccuracies are reduced too (and some even like the hand done look).
No video from me so another from last post

and a different one using a different tool but example of some things that can be done.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 2, 2022)

Some of my pops from popcultcha came today. I'm still getting 5 more from them.
So excited for the ichigo pop. I got the chase version of him with his Hallow mask and he came in perfect condition.

So total I have 30 4" pop figures and 2 6". Also I honestly don't like pops, I'm only getting the ones I think are cool


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 2, 2022)

My incredible wife just ordered me this amazing Celeste badge/pin


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> My incredible wife just ordered me this amazing Celeste badge/pin
> 
> View attachment 325544



Oh cool. Look how it changes theme


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 2, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Oh cool. Look how it changes theme


Yeah love it. Not to spoilerise, but this mirror reflection is important to the game story.


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2022)

a Wii for £8.50

i plan to get a clear shell for it too. any other suggestions are welcome to mod this wii.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2022)

Flame said:


> a Wii for £8.50
> 
> i plan to get a clear shell for it too. any other suggestions are welcome to mod this wii.
> 
> View attachment 325545



[steals it for free]


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 2, 2022)

Gonna change some batteries on a couple of old pokemon gameboy games (gold and crystal) and an old ez flash 256mbit. Bought a set of gamebits on ali, when the package arrived, there was only one in the package: the wrong one... Ordered it again, they arrived finally: complete! Now just waiting for the tabbed batteries.


----------



## blindseer (Sep 2, 2022)

leon315 said:


> what is this? for which console?


https://store.nisamerica.com/prinny...cal-adventure-limited-edition-nintendo-switch
For the switch, Prinny Presents Vol.3


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 3, 2022)

zxr750j said:


> Gonna change some batteries on a couple of old pokemon gameboy games (gold and crystal) and an old ez flash 256mbit. Bought a set of gamebits on ali, when the package arrived, there was only one in the package: the wrong one... Ordered it again, they arrived finally: complete! Now just waiting for the tabbed batteries.


You can use cr1616 battery holders in a gameboy cart. Instead of a tabbed battery. You can get like 20 on aliexpress for about $5. My friend had me do this to his games. Just search cr1616 battery holder.


Bought my ticket to the pet expo in 2 weeks. Going to buy some supplies and possibly another gargoyle gecko.


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 3, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> You can use cr1616 battery holders in a gameboy cart. Instead of a tabbed battery. You can get like 20 on aliexpress for about $5. My friend had me do this to his games. Just search cr1616 battery holder.


Damn, that's a really good tip!
Downside is that i'll have to wait another couple of weeks before I can get busy with it...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 3, 2022)

zxr750j said:


> Damn, that's a really good tip!
> Downside is that i'll have to wait another couple of weeks before I can get busy with it...


Yeah I get why he did it. It's one time soldering and you can easily replace the battery when you need too. But I would only do this if you don't plan on selling the games after. It could be just me but I would rather have any game carts I buy as original as possible.


----------



## DaFixer (Sep 3, 2022)

blindseer said:


> Just got this in.


Great games!
I played allot Rhapsody on my PSX, back in the day.


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 3, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Yeah I get why he did it. It's one time soldering and you can easily replace the battery when you need too. But I would only do this if you don't plan on selling the games after. It could be just me but I would rather have any game carts I buy as original as possible.


Like most things I just want to try if i can do it: I've got to Crystals, one's getting a tabbed one and the other a holder. I'ts very likely that i'll never play or sell them (after testing).


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 4, 2022)

My 12 year old staples branded one broke and started leaking gel


----------



## linuxares (Sep 4, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> My 12 year old staples branded one broke and started leaking gel
> 
> View attachment 325680


12 year old? Man that was a trooper of a memory pad! I hope this one works just as well


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 4, 2022)

So that I don't have to turn on the Freakin Stove during these Hot n Humid days here in CA


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 4, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> So that I don't have to turn on the Freakin Stove during these Hot n Humid days here in CA
> 
> View attachment 325725



Damn it! I forgot! Now I gotta buy the meat and the Rice. And now the news says we are in for roling Blackouts. I can't win


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 5, 2022)

With the help of @sombrerosonic I have purchased a Gaming PC! Can't wait for them to arrive 





and,






Hope it all works together. 

Need help getting an OS for it though.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> With the help of @sombrerosonic I have purchased a Gaming PC! Can't wait for them to arrive
> 
> View attachment 325831
> 
> ...


Zorin OS!


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Need help getting an OS for it though.


My choices are either mint OS or gray market windows 10 for general use and I'm huuuuuuuuuuuge fan of emustation, so I use batocera a lot for gaming.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Sep 5, 2022)

PS2 fat with some weird third party controller and sonic mega collection plus. I also got a memory card and it wasn’t even formatted!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 6, 2022)

Flame said:


> a Wii for £8.50
> 
> i plan to get a clear shell for it too. any other suggestions are welcome to mod this wii.
> 
> View attachment 325545



Sundriver 8^)


----------



## Chary (Sep 6, 2022)

First, I found a broken fancy coffee grinder. Then, I found this super busted up espresso machine at Goodwill. It didn't work, for parts, for pretty much nothing for the both of them, a few weeks apart.

Usually, I wouldn't bother picking up for parts stuff--I'm not good at fixing stuff up, and I know nothing about espresso. But I decided to do some digging into warranty claims. It might not be the most legitimate thing, but with a receipt that _might _have been tossed into a photo editor,  they said it was still under warranty, and after sending the two broken units back, I got a working Breville grinder and espresso machine!


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 6, 2022)

Chary said:


> First, I found a broken fancy coffee grinder. Then, I found this super busted up espresso machine at Goodwill. It didn't work, for parts, for pretty much nothing for the both of them, a few weeks apart.
> 
> Usually, I wouldn't bother picking up for parts stuff--I'm not good at fixing stuff up, and I know nothing about espresso. But I decided to do some digging into warranty claims. It might not be the most legitimate thing, but with a receipt that _might _have been tossed into a photo editor,  they said it was still under warranty, and after sending the two broken units back, I got a working Breville grinder and espresso machine!
> 
> View attachment 325919


Oh look at Chary committing low level fraud. I would never have thought that you would be the sort to be


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 7, 2022)

I just bought the speakers for my PC [posted earlier]


----------



## WG481 (Sep 7, 2022)

PlayStation 3 Slim!

Pictures not yet available but:
Full CFW-compatible Slim model (let's go)
Came with great games like Assassin's Creed, Call of Duty: Black Ops II, and The Last of Us
Incredible condition

I have wanted a PS3 for so long and I have finally gotten one.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 7, 2022)

My 2nd order of pops came yesterday from popcultcha.



Edit friday September 9th.
I have a problem now. I ordered 8 more pops, I just keep finding more and more that I like.
It was 4 for $25 on pop in a box paid $60 with shipping for the 8 of them.

So this time I ordered agent thunderbolt venom(this one is to give my friend), Prince Vegeta, Final Form Frieza, Ryuku from My Hero Academia, Another April Parker as Mayhem( this one's glow in the dark), Pokémon Horsea, Caterpie and Pidgeotoo.

I'm definitely going to be buying more especially some more Pokémon pops(I really want Sylveon)

Also bought carrion again, this time the ps4 version.
Bought more Pop protectors and a black light flash light.


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 10, 2022)

Spoiler











Attended PAX West on Friday only and bought these on Inti Creates booth while we're at it. The pins were free from trying out Grim Guardians demo and Gunvolt 3 (in which I bought it on eShop today).


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Sep 10, 2022)

Zipstik


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 10, 2022)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> Zipstik


Best ST/Amiga joystick ever.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Sep 10, 2022)

I got myself a CRT because due to the lack of space I couldn't get any!!


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 10, 2022)

Bought some things for the sound system, also fyi amazon basics wire is not 16 gauge, more closer to 18-20 gauge


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 10, 2022)

Picked up a JoeyN64 cart dumper. I plan to dump my entire 300+ cart collection


----------



## City (Sep 10, 2022)

KiiWii said:


> Picked up a JoeyN64 cart dumper. I plan to dump my entire 300+ cart collection
> 
> View attachment 326624


A message like that and no photo of your collection? SHAME


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 10, 2022)

City said:


> A message like that and no photo of your collection? SHAME


Maybe one day 

If you want to track my recent N64 purchases I post them on my personal Twitter:

https://twitter.com/defaultdnb


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 11, 2022)

@City angry reaction? Eek


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2022)

Manual coffee grinder. 
As usual, I can't be arsed to take photos, so I was looking for some nice promo photos to post here, and found this one. 
Not a bad promo pic, but the grinder seems to be on the "extra coarse" setting.


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> Manual coffee grinder.
> As usual, I can't be arsed to take photos, so I was looking for some nice promo photos to post here, and found this one.
> Not a bad promo pic, but the grinder seems to be on the "extra coarse" setting.



very arty


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 12, 2022)

Pre-ordered Dead Island 2 HELL-A edition for ps5.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## nxwing (Sep 13, 2022)

Got my Mayflash F500 Elite today.  Also bought Tekken 7 Ultimate Edition.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 14, 2022)

Veho said:


> Manual coffee grinder.
> As usual, I can't be arsed to take photos, so I was looking for some nice promo photos to post here, and found this one.
> Not a bad promo pic, but the grinder seems to be on the "extra coarse" setting.


Today I learned that "Grinder" is an actual word in English and not just an app name. I have no idea why they went with this app name now, and I guess it is better not know.

Anyway, about the product you got, I believe manual is the way to go because you can count and keep track on how much turns your grain needs. I have an electric one and it gives unpredictable results.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 14, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I just bought the speakers for my PC [posted earlier]
> 
> View attachment 325998


$60?


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 14, 2022)

Splatoon 3 along with the special edition Pro Controller.

Really glad i got the controller because WOW! The prices its being scalped at right now its sickening.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 15, 2022)

'Cause I can handle the truth...

But not going to take a pic showing my weight...






'Cause I'm afraid of broadcasting that truth.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## teamlocust (Sep 15, 2022)

though i have a 3.21 fw ps5 and 4.50 ps5 both disc version , always wanted a ps4 pro glacier white brand new, bought one from japan..


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> Today I learned that "Grinder" is an actual word in English and not just an app name. I have no idea why they went with this app name now, and I guess it is better not know.


"Grinding" is a kind of dancing where you rub against your dance partner. Popular in clubs. So the name "Grindr" evokes (dirty) dancing and clubbing.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 16, 2022)

My pops came. Also bought a new portable charger for my phone for when I go to the expo this weekend.


----------



## Flame (Sep 16, 2022)

GameCube controller baby !






to play them sweet sweet GameCube games the way they were meant to be played


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 16, 2022)

An Air Fryer, never bothered before because I primarily saw them being promoted as ‘similar and healthier than a fryer‘ (which I knew from trying someone else's was BS).

What finally sold me on one was finding out that they can cook quicker than an oven and uses less energy.

Considering that my oven can take a while to cook something, leaves the fan running to cool off and I primarily just cook for myself, the Air Fryer suddenly became a worthwhile purchase.

I haven’t actually used my oven in the few weeks I’ve had the Air Fryer.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 16, 2022)

I found a trashed Wii that came with mario kart wii at goodwill, had homebrew on it, put a new SD card in it with some gc games and a few emulators for it

Runs fine with nintendont, snes9x gx, genesis plus gx, Not64, and some VC wads i found (Img came from DSi cause i dont got no phone).


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 16, 2022)

tech3475 said:


> An Air Fryer, never bothered before because I primarily saw them being promoted as ‘similar and healthier than a fryer‘ (which I knew from trying someone else's was BS).
> 
> What finally sold me on one was finding out that they can cook quicker than an oven and uses less energy.
> 
> ...


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 16, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>




I should have been clearer, I’m indifferent to the health reasons, the BS was the ‘it’s similar to a chip fryer’ where as to me there was a night and day difference between the air fryer and the chip fryer for chips/fries.

The way I look at my Air Fryer is that it’s a replacement for my oven under most circumstances.


----------



## teamlocust (Sep 16, 2022)

Tamiya car wild willy2 xb brand new from japan.


----------



## Aeladya (Sep 17, 2022)

Nerf Ultimate Championships for the Quest 2. It's pretty fun.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 17, 2022)

Got all this during my two-week hiatus.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 17, 2022)

I went to the Canadian pet expo today and I bought for my best friend a hanging Coconut hide for his gecko, some food and  metal food dishes for him. My other friend I got her the same food, 25x Wax worms and some metal food dishes.

For me I got 1000x meal worms, 500x black solder fly larva(supposed to be one of the best feeders) 50x waxworms, some spring tails, a magnetic feeding ledge and a male gargoyle gecko.

So now I have 2 gargoyle geckos, a leopard gecko, a pacman frog, 4 tarantulas, a cornsnake and a dog.



Spoiler: My best friends stuff









Spoiler: Other friends stuff









Spoiler: My stuff









Spoiler: My new gargoyle gecko


----------



## aerglass (Sep 18, 2022)

in august i bought a meilong set of cubes (2x2 to 5x5) and yesterday was my birthday and i got a psu for my computer (because my older psu was about to explode), a chinese knockoff gameboy console, and also "friends" gave me 40 dollars, sure yestarday was a boring day but WHATEVER ITS FINALLY OVER.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 18, 2022)

My birthday is next week, so decided to buy myself an early birthday present...





The speakers in my Mirage were god awful, dinky little 15W things that had terrible quality issues, especially at higher volumes. Replaced them with the above, now they sound great  Much better quality, more neutral sound and doesn't distort at high volumes like the old ones so I'm happy with them.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 19, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> 'Cause I can handle the truth...
> 
> But not going to take a pic showing my weight...
> 
> ...


Hey! [goes to my bathroom to check] Nvr mind. We got the same thing. LoL


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 19, 2022)

All that I bought and posted, Put together. 








And I\m up and *RUNNING!*
I present to you *My OPTIPLEX 9020 i5! *


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 19, 2022)

Went and purchased the watchpoint pack for ow2, looking through it, its not a bad deal at all since we got more details from the last ow2 trailers, even when I saw it at first I was turned off by the $40 price like alot of people

premium pass season 1 - $10
2000 ow coins - $20 (a premium pass of a season costs 1000 coins or $10, so these coins will cover premium of season 2 and 3 also)
legendary version upgrade for ow1, a couple of exclusive legendary skins, and a unique player icon make up the rest of the last $10


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 19, 2022)

Bought a black gba for $40. It's a 32pin model and in really good condition. Probably not going to mod it.
Already took it apart to clean  and other than some dust on the membranes it was clean. Doesn't look like it was used much.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 19, 2022)

Just got a new Solder station 8588D and several set of Soldering training will start to learn how to solder SMD components, I whish could buy a new pair of eyes, but have to accept the age do not come alone.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 19, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Hey! [goes to my bathroom to check] Nvr mind. We got the same thing. LoL


Seems to work quite well so far.  We don't normally keep a scale in the house, but I planned an extended fast and want to keep track of weight changes each week.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Sep 20, 2022)

Shop today for my PS Vita and Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 20, 2022)

Got tired of using cracked versions of IDM which stopped working sooner or later, so I just bought a key.

It's a download manager sure, but I've been using it for so many years it's well worth it, imo.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 20, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Got tired of using cracked versions of IDM which stopped working sooner or later, so I just bought a key.
> 
> It's a download manager sure, but I've been using it for so many years it's well worth it, imo.


Does it help with archive.org? I use this website a lot, and it's too slow...


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 20, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> Does it help with archive.org? I use this website a lot, and it's too slow...


It can queue up downloads, but not sure about improving download speeds. It seems faster than downloading thru a browser for me.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 20, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> Does it help with archive.org? I use this website a lot, and it's too slow...


Best for you to use torrents they provide, Speeds up downloads from that site, use qbittorrent and NOT utorrent


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 20, 2022)

Amazon Warehouse Deal 65 €

BluRay Writer BDXL Hitachi / LG BH16NS40

"UHD" Friendly....yes,it is....now.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 20, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Best for you to use torrents they provide, Speeds up downloads from that site, use qbittorrent and NOT utorrent


Torrents will not work always as torrents are not updatable and Archive.org lists are. There are collections that will not be updated anymore, for those your suggestion is more than welcome.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 20, 2022)

AAAAAAAAAA


----------



## nxwing (Sep 20, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> Torrents will not work always as torrents are not updatable and Archive.org lists are. There are collections that will not be updated anymore, for those your suggestion is more than welcome.


Try using something like Motrix.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 21, 2022)

I have no idea from where to begin with this one. For today I just formated it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 21, 2022)

A thing I recently got. It was in the alleyway, full of dirt and cob webs. I cleaned it up 3 times, sanitized it, and sealed it with armor all. Casters are fuqed, but it does go up and down still. I can cover the seat with a sheet, I checked one out on Amazon, but the cheapest one was $39 Plus S/H. What do you think guys? A computer desk is next. LoL


----------



## NeoGranzon (Sep 21, 2022)

New sdcard arrived today for my Samsung Galaxy Note 9.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## lokomelo (Sep 23, 2022)

Going off topic here, as I got this since forever, but it was found yesterday on mom's house after she and dad decided to give away a bunch of old stuff.

I used this pad a lot for Fifa and Virtua Fighter. I don't remember why, but it was not good for Mortal Kombat (or didn't work, really can't remember).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 25, 2022)

Ordered 2 metal zelda posters from Displate.


----------



## Chary (Sep 25, 2022)

Never been to Costco before--got a membership to see if I can save money long term. If not, I have a month to refund the yearly membership. Fingers crossed?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## teamlocust (Sep 25, 2022)

Bought a tab s8 ultra wifi only 256 gb, 12 gb ram.


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2022)

Veho said:


> Manual coffee grinder.
> As usual, I can't be arsed to take photos, so I was looking for some nice promo photos to post here, and found this one.
> Not a bad promo pic, but the grinder seems to be on the "extra coarse" setting.


Okay what the hell. Looks like I hotlinked the pic (when I usually rehost it), _and they changed it._ Same URL, new pic. The old one had a gaffe, they put whole coffee beans in the grounds compartment (hence my "extra coarse" joke). The new pic is nice too, just not as amusing. 

(I'm easily amused.)

Let that be a lesson, kids: never hotlink.


----------



## Esdeath (Sep 27, 2022)

Needed a hot air soldering station for modding a controller with some tactile buttons:





PSX:




PS2 (came with wireless controller):




Some Manga:


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 30, 2022)

Bought some new bed sheets, a new wallet(cause I hate my current one) and a 2.1 hdmi cable for my ps5. My current hdmi cable is giving me problems


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 30, 2022)

Finally managed to get one of Yuan’s Groove Coaster controllers after like 6 months of thinking about it lol, just shipped today!!

https://yuancon.store/controller/groove coaster


----------



## cluesagi (Sep 30, 2022)

Finally got a physical copy of one of my favorite GBA games


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 30, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> Finally managed to get one of Yuan’s Groove Coaster controllers after like 6 months of thinking about it lol, just shipped today!!
> 
> https://yuancon.store/controller/groove coaster


Wow that's a lot of money for some jiggly flourescent robo-titties...


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Wow that's a lot of money for some jiggly flourescent robo-titties...


lol, I love the game but it’s completely shredding my Joy Cons at the moment. Looking forward to an arcade experience.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 30, 2022)

Well amazon delivered the wallet and hdmi cable I ordered to some random person, so I got a replacement for the wallet and a refund for the hdmi cable cause it was the last one they had. 

I finally got all my stuff to set up a bio active enclosure for the male gargoyle gecko I bought 2 weeks ago(he's still in quarantine). I ordered the same tank that my female has right now, for him. I think I might get another plant for the tank.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 1, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> View attachment 329524


Sorry, that's rated Mature, I'm gonna have to confiscate it until you're old enough.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Sorry, that's rated Mature, I'm gonna have to confiscate it until you're old enough.


Come over and try and u will meet my boomstick


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 1, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Come over and try and u will meet my boomstick


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 1, 2022)

Just bought a Thinkpad T41. Extremely excited to play retro games on it!


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 1, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> View attachment 329524


I got this too despite owning other versions. I couldn't stop myself when they said it would be _limited_, so let's see if it really will be.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 2, 2022)

My posters came today. I really like the Majoras Mask Skull Kid.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 2, 2022)

A couple days ago I got a physical copy of Spongebob Squarepants: Battle for Bikini Bottom RE-HYDRATED on PS4!


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 2, 2022)

Picross S8


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 4, 2022)

Xenoblade 3 Collector Edition


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 5, 2022)

New acquisition I bought from work, can you believe someone would abandon this thing?? 




Spoiler









That sexy beast is an Alienware M18x R2. This particular one retailed for around $3k or so back in 2012 when it launched. Came in months ago for overheating issues, bad battery life, and random shutdowns, and the guy never came and picked it back up. Overheating is because one of the three fans died, which I need to replace, and one of the _two _GPUs died which was causing weird power issues. Also has some weird keyboard issues, which I'm replacing as well.  
Specs:
i7 3840QM
16GB (_4_x4GB DDR3)
2x Radeon HD 7970ms (or it would've, if one of them hadn't died )  
A 1TB SSD that I shoved in one of the _three internal SATA ports_
An 18.4" 1080p screen.

And if that's not enough, it has a BD ROM drive, an HDMI-_IN_ port, and of course is RGB'd out the ass. And all it cost me was $150 for the laptop, and another $60 for the fan and keyboard. At some point in the future I want to slap some other GPU in this, because apparently people have had success shoving 1060s and 1070s in this thing  but I'll probably just stick with a 900 series or something, to keep costs down ._.

Also it weighs like 13lbs.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 5, 2022)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> New acquisition I bought from work, can you believe someone would abandon this thing??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Annnd as I say this, I found someone selling a working GTX 980m MXM for like $115 sooooo...I bought it


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 5, 2022)

So my tank got deliverd yesterday and they sent the wrong one. It's the same dimensions just a different brand. I ordered a exo-terra tank cause of the foam background but they sent me a zoo med tank instead that has no background.

Kind of annoying but... I originally was going to buy the zoo med tank but decided against it because of the background. I think I have a background I can use in it. The reason I wanted the foam background was because I'm going to house a gargoyle gecko in it and they can't climb glass all that great.

Also ordered with it some feeder insects  and a pink toe tarantula.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 5, 2022)

For the office chair I found in the alley, and more stuff to add to my new computer.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 6, 2022)

Bought a cheap, and I mean cheap, photo light box on amazon. I've been wanting to get back into photograph, for a while again. I know I could have just made one, probably 3x or 4x bigger than the one I bought for the same price and I might do it, but right now that one's ok.


----------



## Dzhizus (Oct 6, 2022)

leg razor


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2022)

Noodle the Dragonair and Lilith the Umbreon


----------



## godreborn (Oct 6, 2022)

The xc3 art book.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2022)

After months of bullshit on ebay, I finally got a charger cable for the galaxy tab 2 that I got gifted.
Expensive cat toy here we go!


----------



## cluesagi (Oct 7, 2022)

I somehow found a copy of The Sacred Stones at a good price, so excepting the JP exclusive FEs 2-5 my Fire Emblem collection is now complete!


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 8, 2022)

So I just bought one of these to hold 56 DS cartridges:
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/587416555/3ds-ds-cartridge-display-tower-store-and

My goal is to fill it with copies of Harvest Moon DS. Only 40 more copies to go lol


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 8, 2022)

Why do you have so many copies of "Harvest Moon DS"? Just curious.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Oct 8, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> So I just bought one of these to hold 56 DS cartridges:
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/587416555/3ds-ds-cartridge-display-tower-store-and
> 
> My goal is to fill it with copies of Harvest Moon DS. Only 40 more copies to go lol


Rather than the number of copies, the most disturbing thing about this (for me) are the missing boxes. Why did so many people throw away the original packaging? I can't stand this.
The cardboard boxes Game Boy, (S)NES, N64 had to be treated with care to not destroy them (and most people considered them to be waste anyway), but the strong plastic DS packages?


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 8, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Rather than the number of copies, the most disturbing thing about this (for me) are the missing boxes. Why did so many people throw away the original packaging? I can't stand this.
> The cardboard boxes Game Boy, (S)NES, N64 had to be treated with care to not destroy them (and most people considered them to be waste anyway), but the strong plastic DS packages?


To be fair only one or two are missing boxes. I just keep them out of their boxes because boxes are bulky and DS cartridges are less so. I actually store them in a little glass pot.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 8, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> To be fair only one or two are missing boxes. I just keep them out of their boxes because boxes are bulky and DS cartridges are less so. I actually store them in a little glass pot.



hmmm. I would tend to put seran wrap and a rubber band to cover it from the dust. js


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 8, 2022)

I just ordered a FunKey S in Crystal Blue. 

It hasn't arrived yet, but I can't wait to get my hands on this tiny little device. Luckily, I have long, spidery guitar-player fingers, so I can work with those tiny buttons. 

Still hasn't shipped, though. Thanks, China.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 8, 2022)

Bought a red wii from goodwill for 20 bucks.

Also got a old Graphics card for a Core 2 Quad PC for 5 bucks, Mario Kart Wii for a dollar, as well as a wavebird for free


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 8, 2022)

Bought a Talismoon Silver Shuriken Wii replacement shell to install over my existing black Wii.




	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2022



sombrerosonic said:


> Bought a red wii from goodwill for 20 bucks.
> 
> Also got a old Graphics card for a Core 2 Quad PC for 5 bucks, Mario Kart Wii for a dollar, as well as a wavebird for free


Nice


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 9, 2022)

I love the fact that this topic is literally show-and-tell for gamers.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 10, 2022)

As I said in the GBATemp Discord some days ago, I got myself a WiiU and it came today.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 10, 2022)

cluesagi said:


> I somehow found a copy of The Sacred Stones at a good price, so excepting the JP exclusive FEs 2-5 my Fire Emblem collection is now complete! View attachment 330605View attachment 330606


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 10, 2022)

cluesagi said:


> I somehow found a copy of The Sacred Stones at a good price, so excepting the JP exclusive FEs 2-5 my Fire Emblem collection is now complete! View attachment 330605View attachment 330606



Nice collection


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 10, 2022)

It's so groovyyyyyyy


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 10, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 331210
> 
> As I said in the GBATemp Discord some days ago, I got myself a WiiU and it came today.


We have a discord?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 10, 2022)

Don't know if you can say recent or not, but I picked up a PSP-1000 for spares from a car boot sale for £20 around the start of September.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 10, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> We have a discord?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemps-official-discord-server.460532/ Yup


----------



## RandomUser (Oct 11, 2022)

Found this keyboard in the clearance aisle at my local Walmart store.






The only one they had.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 11, 2022)

Switch game manuals! Will actually be reviewing these ones if anybody is interested.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 11, 2022)

Pretty happy with this purchase:


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 11, 2022)

KiiWii said:


> Pretty happy with this purchase:
> 
> View attachment 331463


Noice


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 11, 2022)

Also got another HK version to add to my HK variants collection:


----------



## squeakycleanswine (Oct 11, 2022)

Just bought an ique player recently, super psyched to play on it! Still waiting on some stuff to get in to power it though (america moment).


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 12, 2022)

Bought an Asus notebook.

It'll come with 11 and sure I'll give it a try, but I'll also install Zorin and Elementary afterwards. These two Linux distros look really welcoming for someone who's been using Windows since I was a kid.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 12, 2022)

Window stickers





Yoshi is definitely going on the car.

There are two more sheets of stickers behind that one, I haven't opened it yet. Was gonna post a link to the my Nintendo rewards page but they're currently undergoing maintenance or some shit.


----------



## Trojaner (Oct 12, 2022)

Since our only Windows Maschine died and the parts would have been more expensive here then a prebuild i'm gone for one of this HP Crap. Have seen so many crap prebuild and this one is heavy shit on cooling the 5700G and 3060 12 GB. While rendering or gaming you think ya are in an Sauna. Don't think it will survive one summer here without an cooling mod. Not to forget LLoud as Hell when it gets toasty.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 12, 2022)

squeakycleanswine said:


> Just bought an ique player recently, super psyched to play on it! Still waiting on some stuff to get in to power it though (america moment).


As in the N64 iQue?

I got one a while back, it’s a fun novelty to have


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 12, 2022)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> As to the actual point of this thread, my wife's Note 8 has been cracked and mostly trash for the last year or so now, and she's finally sick of it so we ordered her a new phone, which ended up being a used iPhone X for $250. She wanted to try something new, so iPhone it is. Also ordered a half-decent case and tempered glass protector in the hopes that she doesn't destroy the screen on this one


My wife's been enjoying her iPhone X the last couple years, and after replacing the battery and then having to do some mobo work on it, gonna surprise her and replace it with an iPhone 12 I found on eBay for only $250. Only reason I got it so cheap was cuz it had a bunch of dead pixels on the screen, which I can just easily replace from work, so that'll be a nice present for her I'm sure.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> My wife's been enjoying her iPhone X the last couple years, and after replacing the battery and then having to do some mobo work on it, gonna surprise her and replace it with an iPhone 12 I found on eBay for only $250. Only reason I got it so cheap was cuz it had a bunch of dead pixels on the screen, which I can just easily replace from work, so that'll be a nice present for her I'm sure.


Soon u arnt able to do that now its hardware tested zone once u remove a bit of hardware it's removed from the trusted zone forever don't u love Apple making right to repair useless


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 12, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Soon u arnt able to do that now its hardware tested zone once u remove a bit of hardware it's removed from the trusted zone forever don't u love Apple making right to repair useless


...wut? That's not a real thing, no idea where you heard that but it's not remotely accurate. I've installed literally thousands of after market iPhone screens and not one single time has there been any issue, nor will there ever be an issue. 

The worst thing that will happen using an after market screen is you get a notification notifying you of such whenever you boot, but it does absolutely nothing else and that will never change. 

As for "right to repair useless", Apple is literally selling OEM parts you can use to fix your own iPhone now. Apple is certainly the devil when it comes to reparability, but if you actually believe any of that nonsense that you'll never be able to fix your iPhone yourself you're delusional.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 12, 2022)

Official Steam Deck's Dock.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 13, 2022)

$4


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 13, 2022)

I can't believe It's pretty hard to find Switch Pro Controllers here + I was missing a game so here's that


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 13, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 331672
> 
> I can't believe It's pretty hard to find Switch Pro Controllers here + I was missing a game so here's that


Where is "here" ?


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 13, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Where is "here" ?


Local stores, at the end I gave up and bought it on Amazon.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 13, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Official Steam Deck's Dock.


Got mine too. I like how the Deck recognises it's connected to the official dock and updates the firmware.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 14, 2022)

Just bought two of these. They are ugly, but you won't even know what is inside my scooter. They will be hidden in the deck area. I'm going to try to find a way to build a charging port somewhere for ease of use......maybe.


----------



## CMDreamer (Oct 14, 2022)

Check out my selfmade Switch compatible SFC controller.

It's as good as I remember from the old days, there's no comparison when playing using it on 2D games on my Switch Lite!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 14, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> Check out my selfmade Switch compatible SFC controller.
> 
> It's as good as I remember from the old days, there's no comparison when playing using it on 2D games on my Switch Lite!


That is super cool! There is no feel like 30 year old plastic. They just don't make plastic like they used to.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 14, 2022)

I used to have just about every Cockburn CD, but they've gotten lost over the years. Next is Charity of Night.

As an aside, though it was wrapped, the box and CD show obvious signs of wear. This is why I hate buying from private sellers on Amazon. I think I'm done with that from now on. Just gonna stick with Prime. Unfortunately, this was only available through a private seller.


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 14, 2022)

Retrotink 5x + component cables for ps2.


----------



## mrgone (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## RAHelllord (Oct 14, 2022)

I bought some physical music albums this month, all 3 done by Remute, all chiptunes. They're pretty fun to listen to.


----------



## mrgone (Oct 14, 2022)

the new taiko no tatsujin, now i have two drum sets


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2022)

Colleague of mine gifted me a Corsair Harpoon RGB wireless mouse, told me the scroll wheel was fucked.
Took the thing apart, cleaned it thoroughly inside and out, reassembled it and works pretty well after!
Bit finicky but good enough!



Edit: I take it back, I haven't encountered any scrolling issues anymore.


----------



## eschatron9000 (Oct 17, 2022)

snagged a working GBA SP ags-001 blue edition for $20 on facebook marketplace, lucky find. Need to grab some games for it though.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 17, 2022)

Grab a flash card for cheap and then you put all of the games you want on there.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 17, 2022)

eschatron9000 said:


> snagged a working GBA SP ags-001 blue edition for $20 on facebook marketplace, lucky find. Need to grab some games for it though.


I’d like to recommend that ezflash omega DE.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 17, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> I’d like to recommend that ezflash omega DE.


I've heard that they are better than a Supercard Mini SD.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 17, 2022)

I also have the "Live at River Plate" one here somewhere.







You say relevance to gaming? I play them while gaming.

And as some of you may know, I'm a DC fan, Not AC


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## eschatron9000 (Oct 18, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> I’d like to recommend that ezflash omega DE.


Thanks!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Scarlet (Oct 18, 2022)

I got a GB Camera today so please enjoy the below images of my new cursed webcam setup:


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 19, 2022)

Bought a hyperkin admiral controller cause I was tired of the button layout on a switch pro controller for n64 games on switch. It's not perfect but atlease it has the c buttons and works on real n64 hardware.

I don't remember if I mentioned this before or not but I bought a new tank for my male gargoyle gecko I got about a month ago at the expo I went too. He's currently in a quarantine tank and will be setting up his new enclosure soon, just waiting for the bioactive substrate I want to come in.

Bought a foam background for the tank cause I didn't want to deal with making my own rn.
Bought a new sd card reader, pre-ordered the new Yakuza(I refuse to say like a dragon) ishin game for ps5.

Bought 6 more pops(someone please help me I can't stop) from popcultcha. This time I got a Venomized spiderman (it's not black suit spidey), a super saiyan kale pop, another bleach ichigo pop( i already have this but it's the chase, I want the normal one), 2 fully-hallowfied ichigo and a Freddy Kruger pop.

If I get 2 normal hallowed ichigos, I have a friend who really wanted one, so I'll sell it to him.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 19, 2022)

Just got a trophy for my 10 year anniversary here.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 19, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Just got a trophy for my 10 year anniversary here.


Same 
Even tho my join date is in April


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 19, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Just got a trophy for my 10 year anniversary here.


Same here. I believe they just created it now
(My account is from 2009, so I believe the trophy is new)


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 19, 2022)

Amiga Mini Mouse



Decided I deserved another unnecessary gadget treat. Not splashing out on the mini A500 but the mouse is some nice nostalgia, it's a bit smaller than the original but still fits nicely in my hand. Lacks scrolling and shit but should be good for puzzle games etc where two independent buttons work better than the Magic Mouse's pretend buttons.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 19, 2022)

Got this thing:


----------



## djpannda (Oct 19, 2022)

KiiWii said:


> Got this thing:
> 
> View attachment 332811


I got it too… I want my 15year badge 


But back to the thread I got my Persona 5 switch  (from the 1 more edition) early


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Oct 19, 2022)

Got a series s.. wish i didn't bother now


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 19, 2022)

CloudStrife190100 said:


> Got a series s.. wish i didn't bother now


Why it's an awesome system


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Oct 19, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Why it's an awesome system



Yeah don't get me wrong it is a awesome piece of kit. I just don't like that fact that the games i own on an external drive that work on my one s system forces me to update them so they are enhanced versions. The ones with the s/x symbol

Taking up virtually most of the space the system has internally and saves me time redownloading them again


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 20, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Just got a trophy for my 10 year anniversary here.


i also got one as well, happy anniversary


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 20, 2022)

CloudStrife190100 said:


> Yeah don't get me wrong it is a awesome piece of kit. I just don't like that fact that the games i own on an external drive that work on my one s system forces me to update them so they are enhanced versions. The ones with the s/x symbol
> 
> Taking up virtually most of the space the system has internally and saves me time redownloading them again


Then get a bigger drive


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Oct 20, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Then get a bigger drive



*why should i have to pay for the stupidly overpriced expansion pack?. When the games clearly play fine on my 2tb hard drive on the one s. 

what I'm simply saying is why should i be forced to upgrade games that don't need to be upgraded in the first place *

You should be given an option if you want to upgrade or not


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 20, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Just got a trophy for my 10 year anniversary here.





hippy dave said:


> Same
> Even tho my join date is in April





lokomelo said:


> Same here. I believe they just created it now
> (My account is from 2009, so I believe the trophy is new)





KiiWii said:


> Got this thing:
> 
> View attachment 332811





sudeki300 said:


> i also got one as well, happy anniversary


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Oct 20, 2022)

Me, too......happy anniversary to all long time Tempers


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 20, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>


is that the 3, how does it compare to previous version, i got the first one but never really used it. set it up with a 512gb card full to the brim then just left it alone, think i enjoy the setup better than actually playing games on it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 20, 2022)

sudeki300 said:


> is that the 3, how does it compare to previous version, i got the first one but never really used it. set it up with a 512gb card full to the brim then just left it alone, think i enjoy the setup better than actually playing games on it.


No idea don't own a 1, 2 or 2+


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 20, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> No idea don't own a 1, 2 or 2+


Ah, ok thanks for the reply shadow#1, enjoy the device


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 21, 2022)

Got a harddrive connector for my Wii and my laptop for wii games as well for some movies for Mplayer ce


----------



## Amadeus007 (Oct 21, 2022)

I recently bought a Japanese copy of Animal Crossing New Leaf to practice my Japanese reading comprehension.


----------



## xoINARIox (Oct 22, 2022)

Xenoblade Chronicles 3 JP and EU Version


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 22, 2022)

NoCry Knife Proof Gloves from Amazon and a cheapass ones from AliExpress whenever they arrive.

I expect the ones from Amazon to be superior, we'll see.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00W5DMX3C


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 22, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> NoCry Knife Proof Gloves from Amazon and a cheapass ones from AliExpress whenever they arrive.
> 
> I expect the ones from Amazon to be superior, we'll see.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00W5DMX3C


Sometimes, it’s hard to know. They might be the same. Lol

Seriously, I’ve used cut resistant gloves at work. They saved me a couple of times.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 22, 2022)

Xbox 360 controller
Tried it out recently, it feels much more comfortable for me than the Xbone one


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Oct 24, 2022)

Charity shop find for £4.95 Ps move controller and Camera included


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 25, 2022)

Picked up this DSi for $40. It's in perfect condition. There was a bit of dirt on it but that came off instantly.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 25, 2022)

Got a Golden Pink DS Lite at a yard sale.

Just needs a few repairs and then its all good

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2022



IS1982 said:


> Picked up this DSi for $40. It's in perfect condition. There was a bit of dirt on it but that came off instantly.


TWIlight and unlaunch?


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 25, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> TWIlight and unlaunch?


Yeah. It'd be useless without those.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## subcon959 (Oct 27, 2022)

Mega Drive Mini 2. It's so tiny!

First Mini for comparison..


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Oct 27, 2022)

Got a 35k ram cartridge for my vic 20. It lets me play games which require expanded ram (duh) but also allows you load cartridge ROMs off disk into memory and then reset the VIC to which it will then run the game from the ram expansion as if it was a genuine cartridge.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 27, 2022)

I got my cartridge stand! I have one too many copies of Mineral Town to have them all nicely on show but I am fond of this.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 27, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> I got my cartridge stand! I have one too many copies of Mineral Town to have them all nicely on show but I am fond of this.
> 
> View attachment 334305



That is a lot harvest moon lol


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 27, 2022)

IS1982 said:


> Picked up this DSi for $40. It's in perfect condition. There was a bit of dirt on it but that came off instantly.


$40? I once bought a DS Lite for $2.50 (no kidding).

DSi looks nice in pink.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 27, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> $40? I once bought a DS Lite for $2.50 (no kidding).
> 
> DSi looks nice in pink.


Once I bought a DSi for $0 (no kidding)


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 27, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Once I bought a DSi for $0 (no kidding)


Nice.

These Nintendo handhelds have lost their value, but they've got so many great games. I guess in the future it may be seen as 'retro' and they'll regain resale value like the GBA, GBC, and GB have.

Never got around to finish DB Origins (1 and 2 should have just been one game) so I'll just charge my DSL and do that.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 28, 2022)

Ended up buying some more pops. I went from having 1 for like 8 years to have over 60 in less than a year and I don't even like pops, I think most looks stupid.

Anyways I ended up ordering a metallic Spider-man Doppelganger, 2 itachi pops(1 is just him and the other is him with crows) and a Clicker from TLOU. 

The clicker was the reason why I bought some more.

Also ordered some Halloween candy/chocolate to make some bags for my newphews. So I bought 40 mini KitKat, alot of pixie stix(not giving them all of them to them) and bought 2 Hershey hot chocolate bombs for them. Going to buy a bunch more candies and chocolate for them tomorrow at the dollar store and some Halloween bags for them. Bought some more cr1616 holders for installing them in some gbc/gba games, a 60mm usb fan to install in my gecko enclosure when it's done, just for some air movement. A usb male to 2 usb female cable and a usb fan speed controller for the fans I have on my tanks.


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 28, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> $40? I once bought a DS Lite for $2.50 (no kidding).
> 
> DSi looks nice in pink.


Sadly all the DSis in my area are going for $70+. I don't know why everyone is selling them so high, but they make $40 become a pretty good price.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 28, 2022)

IS1982 said:


> Sadly all the DSis in my area are going for $70+. I don't know why everyone is selling them so high, but they make $40 become a pretty good price.


I bought a blue dsi about 3 years ago locally for $40(iirc) only to buy a dsi LL on eBay shipped in good condition for $20 about a week later.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 28, 2022)

IS1982 said:


> Sadly all the DSis in my area are going for $70+. I don't know why everyone is selling them so high, but they make $40 become a pretty good price.


My first DS was a DSLite. I bought it with an included R4 card, the OG TF one, for $40. This was maybe 15 years ago. It was sick, so I upgrade to a Mario 25th edition DSiXL a few years later. That was about $60 and pretty nice condition.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 28, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Once I bought a DSi for $0 (no kidding)


Got mine for 5 bucks


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 28, 2022)

Have the NoCry gloves with me and dang, ordered the wrong size (L) should have been an M instead.

Thought they'd protect against punctures and cuts, but it doesn't do that, just use them wisely. The sheet included comic book-style is kinda cool and explains it all.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Oct 28, 2022)

Well, the Steam Deck Dock finally came.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 28, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 334435
> 
> Well, the Steam Deck Dock finally came.


What controller is that?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 28, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> What controller is that?


Rii Mini Bluetooth keyboard.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 28, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Rii Mini Bluetooth keyboard.


Ah, yes, seen it on AliExpress, but an actual photo makes it look even better.

SteamDeck: The GameGear of 2022


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 28, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Ah, yes, seen it on AliExpress, but an actual photo makes it look even better.
> 
> SteamDeck: The GameGear of 2022



hmmmm, anyone know the dimensions of a steam deck? Need to know if it would be too big for my hands before I purchase one.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 28, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> hmmmm, anyone know the dimensions of a steam deck? Need to know if it would be too big for my hands before I purchase one.



298 mm × 117 mm × 49 mm (11.7 in × 4.6 in × 1.9 in), 669 grams (1.475 lb)


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 28, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> 298 mm × 117 mm × 49 mm (11.7 in × 4.6 in × 1.9 in), 669 grams (1.475 lb)



 Good thing I relooked at that. I thought you said 1.5k pounds.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 28, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Good thing I relooked at that. I thought you said 1.5k pounds.



It is heavier than OLED switch, so you would have to get use to the weight, if heavy handheld not for you then probably don't buy it. OLED is 0.93 pound with Joycons.

Here is a photo , help it help you. @AncientBoi


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 28, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> It is heavier than OLED switch, so you would have to get use to the weight, if heavy handheld not for you then probably don't buy it. OLED is 0.93 pound with Joycons.



Good advice. I am a Shakey old man. you guys ought to see play with my PSP, or even my controller


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 28, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> hmmmm, anyone know the dimensions of a steam deck? Need to know if it would be too big for my hands before I purchase one.


I'm disappointed no one commented on the big deck in your hands.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 28, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I'm disappointed no one commented on the big deck in your hands.



ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL

I wish


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 29, 2022)

Bought a 24" nicrew aquarium light for my gecko tanks. It's going on top of 2 tanks. I have the same one for my snake tank except it's 36" and a 12" one on my leopard gecko tank.


----------



## Mythrandir (Oct 29, 2022)

I received my digital pre-order of Demon Hunter's album, "Exile," yesterday. I've been jamming out to it since. Now I'm just waiting to receive my deluxe packages, including CD and two different vinyl sets, for the album. I really want to listen to the two bonus tracks on the deluxe album, but the digital was only the standard. I just have to wait until I get the deluxe CD and rip the tracks off of it to add to my playlists.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 29, 2022)

It was accidentally dropped off at my sister's house, but I got this yesterday.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 29, 2022)

Ordered 3 metal posters from displate.
Also pre-ordered Dead Space for ps5
These are the 3 I ordered.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 29, 2022)

Quite the haul:


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 30, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Ordered 3 metal posters from displate.
> Also pre-ordered Dead Space for ps5
> These are the 3 I ordered.


I'm interested to see on what they look when displayed.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 30, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I'm interested to see on what they look when displayed.


Well it'll take about 2ish weeks for me to get, but here's one of the others I bought from them. My wall isn't the smoothest. And I have a lamp under it and the second pic is of the magnet used to hang it.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 30, 2022)

Finally. got my Switch back up and working. Kiddo updated it and I had to find the right tut. It's been over a week. After a few bouts with a boot loop, I can finally play Breath of The Wild again.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 30, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Finally. got my Switch back up and working. Kiddo updated it and I had to find the right tut. It's been over a week. After a few bouts with a boot loop, I can finally play Breath of The Wild again.


Never use yt videos


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 30, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Never use yt videos


I avoid those at all costs.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 30, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Finally. got my Switch back up and working. Kiddo updated it and I had to find the right tut. It's been over a week. After a few bouts with a boot loop, I can finally play Breath of The Wild again.





Shadow#1 said:


> Never use yt videos *have kids*


ftfy


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 30, 2022)

Vita 1k Micro USB adapter for $13 delivered.

https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B013SEYNXY/

Will sell my official Vita charger with its cables and use this instead. Admittedly, I would have preferred a USB-C in this day and age, but this is still nicer without doing hard mod to it (not that I know how to, anyway).


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 30, 2022)

Finally got my FunKey S. It's even smaller than you think. I love this thing.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 30, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> View attachment 334912
> Finally got my FunKey S. It's even smaller than you think. I love this thing.


That looks so cute!

But say, it is actually comfortable to play?

Just looked it up on eBay and the purple one looks way nicer:


----------



## Esdeath (Oct 30, 2022)

Anker 8in1 hub (cause Steam Deck wlan sucks):




1TB samsung ssd for Steam Deck (cause cutting one of these is 100€ cheaper than a normal 2230 ssd):




And this trio I found on ebay while looking for the manga:


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 30, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> That looks so cute!
> 
> But say, it is actually comfortable to play?
> 
> Just looked it up on eBay and the purple one looks way nicer:


I like the '90's style of see-through plastic.

All of them come with custom button sets, so if I wanted, I could set mine up with multi colors like that, too.

I have slender, spidery guitar-player fingers, and even I have trouble with any games that require twitch reflexes, so high intensity platformers and fighting games are out, but this is a perfect little RPG machine. Since so many other devices can play old-skool games just as well, if not better, you would only play any of those games on this as a novelty.

But, the GBA is a treasure trove of excellent RPGs, and less demanding games when it comes to individual inputs, and that's where it really shines. I do not regret having this.

One thing to note is to make sure you get the correctly sized screwdriver if you want to open it up to change the buttons or the SD card that comes with it. The screws are SUPER soft, and it's way too easy to strip them. I don't know if I will ever be able to open my console again because the right screw on the back is stripped so badly. I guess they had to cut corners somewhere. And the battery life is not impressive at all. Maybe two hours, tops.

Still very happy with it. Nifty little thing to pull out and show off to anyone who cares.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2022)

I have a full spec'd out Macbook Air that I am waiting for right now. Hoping to start working on some projects that I've been pushing off because of reasons.


----------



## plasturion (Oct 31, 2022)

I bought toshiba L300 for $10.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 31, 2022)

Finally got my dentures last week 


Sad part is, now I gotta invest in Poly Grip and efferdent.


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 1, 2022)

finally got smth decent from goodwill, a lenovo thinkpad t450s for $15





details in blog


----------



## LovelyDumpling (Nov 2, 2022)

I got custom buttons for my Odin Lite off Etsy! It's the first time I ever opened a device up and did a modification like this. Was very scary because I don't exactly have the money to replace it if something happens, but it worked out great!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 2, 2022)

LovelyDumpling said:


> I got custom buttons for my Odin Lite off Etsy! It's the first time I ever opened a device up and did a modification like this. Was very scary because I don't exactly have the money to replace it if something happens, but it worked out great!


Good job with that. I had to open up my blue ps5 controller cause the square button was cracked.  So I bought a replacement on aliexpress and a replacement matching blue of the playstation button. Never opened one up before. Ps4 controller all the time.


----------



## RAHelllord (Nov 3, 2022)

I got a new game, still sealed, in preparation for the new Analogue Pocket adapters:



I'm surprised I found a sealed copy for it that didn't cost overly much, only paid slightly more than what a loose copy would have cost me.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 3, 2022)

I got this!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 3, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I got this!
> View attachment 335622


Is this some sort of collective figure?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 3, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Is this some sort of collective figure?


Yes! And I am making her the start of my collection!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 3, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Yes! And I am making her the start of my collection!


Good luck collecting.


----------



## RAHelllord (Nov 4, 2022)

I got another game today:



It even has a fancy holo cover to help showcase the gimmick of the game with the spectral world shifting the environment around to facilitate puzzle solving.



And just because this is my fifth (physical) copy of this game doesn't mean I can't stop buying more whenever I want.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 4, 2022)

RAHelllord said:


> I got another game today:
> View attachment 335706
> It even has a fancy holo cover to help showcase the gimmick of the game with the spectral world shifting the environment around to facilitate puzzle solving.
> View attachment 335708
> And just because this is my fifth (physical) copy of this game doesn't mean I can't stop buying more whenever I want.


Nice stuff.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 4, 2022)

Fuck me. After nearly 3 years of not getting covid, I was literally in extreme close contact with a bunch of people who all tested positive over the years, and now that I wasn't near anyone for the past 4 days I get covid.

Thankfully I'm only have some light to medium flu like symptoms.

My brother in law is going to the store to buy me drinks and food, plus I still have a lot of snacks from Portugal that my family brought me last month. So I'm sure I'm going to gain weight instead of losing it


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 4, 2022)

PS2 Wingman. Can't be bothered messing with pademu and finding a bluetooth adapter that works and this works outside of opl.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## emigre (Nov 4, 2022)

I am investing in my back.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 4, 2022)

emigre said:


> View attachment 335748
> 
> I am investing in my back.


Dunno about you but that's WAY too expensive for a chair.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 4, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Dunno about you but that's WAY too expensive for a chair.



yup. I almost got one for $68 [i think] on amazon 2 months ago


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 5, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> View attachment 335736


I'm not into the pokermans, but that is a nice shade of purple on that joy-con


----------



## xoINARIox (Nov 5, 2022)

Siren - Xenoblade 2 Model Kit - Kotobukiya​


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 5, 2022)

The one I have is terrible with Low Light. And this comes with a tripod.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> The one I have is terrible with Low Light. And this comes with a tripod.
> 
> View attachment 335858


Those cheap webcams you buy from China are not the advertised resolution, but rather the resolution is upscaled to make you think that it is.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 5, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Those cheap webcams you buy from China are not the advertised resolution, but rather the resolution is upscaled to make you think that it is.



Well, either way, I wanted a new one. but thanks for the info.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Well, either way, I wanted a new one. but thanks for the info.


Anytime.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 5, 2022)

I gotta go to the Polls on Monday, as it is due on Tuesday [Election Day]


----------



## LovelyDumpling (Nov 5, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Dunno about you but that's WAY too expensive for a chair.


It's sadly pretty standard for high quality office chairs. Even going for budget options, if you're plus sized you can look at several hundred dollars for a good ergonomic chair. 
It's usually better to buy used at that point, but then there's a lot less information about the product and you end up in a bit of a lottery.
I bought a decent looking chair recently for about $50 but my fat ass broke it in two weeks. 
So I've been looking for plus sized chairs but I just can't afford what they ask for these things.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 5, 2022)

emigre said:


> View attachment 335748
> 
> I am investing in my back.



Perhaps invest in a standing desk


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 6, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Perhaps invest in a standing desk


There's that too or get one second-hand, making sure that its in good shape.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 6, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> There's that too or get one second-hand, making sure that its in good shape.



Sitting at a proper height would easy pain on neck and back if the person have neck and back pain, I would invest in a desk more than a chair though


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 6, 2022)

Well...
Received a couple of pre-orders last Friday.
Got harvestella and went to pick up my Pokemon Switch. The store I had preordered the switch from had a campaign this weekend that gave a free game of choice with any switch purchase, so I went to complain and brought a free copy of Fire Emblem Three Hopes.

Edit: Fixed autocorrect. Uploading pics on mobile is a chore here, I give up. I'll add them when I get on the PC.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 6, 2022)

8BitDo M30 and SN30 2.4ghz variants.

Amazing low-latency wireless controllers. Especially love the M30 - great ergonomics and dpad.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 6, 2022)

Welp, here they are:



Spoiler























I bloody love this switch (and Harvestella, the game is gorgeous).


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 6, 2022)

Skelletonike said:


> Welp, here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Switch looks bloody awesome!


----------



## godreborn (Nov 6, 2022)

Skelletonike said:


> Welp, here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought two of that switch, from walmart and best buy.  best buy says I'll have it on the 10th after Walmart shows delay.  whichever gets here first is what I'll keep, then return the other and sell off my splatoon 3, oled system.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 6, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I bought two of that switch, from walmart and best buy.  best buy says I'll have it on the 10th after Walmart shows delay.  whichever gets here first is what I'll keep, then return the other and sell off my splatoon 3, oled system.


How come you have two Switches?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 6, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> How come you have two Switches?


in this case, walmart has shown delayed for a while now, so as not to miss it, I decided to buy another system.  it's a pokemon switch from each vendor.  I wasn't going to miss it.  once I get the first system, I'm cancelling or returning the second one.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 6, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Your Switch looks bloody awesome!


The Dock's design is holographic, which is pretty amazing imho.





If seen from a different angle, each legendary has a different holographic pattern.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 7, 2022)

Using it for an SM58 to record some tunes on my resurrected DAW. It's surprisingly effective for softening unwanted vocal sounds. That being said, I didn't notice when ordering the cancer-warning label on the front of the package. I went to the link listed on the label. Supposedly, it's not something they feel customers should be alarmed about, but it's required by CA state law. Ah well, I already got cancer, so it's kinda moot at this point.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 7, 2022)

Well got my test results back and I'm covid positive.





On a more positive note(haha me funny) I got 3 more of my posters from displate today.

I really like the venom poster.
The 3 I got are called The Legendary Sword( the Master Sword( in its pedestal), Vs Symbiote( I really like this one) and Absolute Carnage( I belive it's a comic cover of the same name)

They look kind of weird cause I haven't removed the plastic coving them yet.

They have some more I want to order but I'll wait a bit.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 7, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Well got my test results back and I'm covid positive.
> 
> 
> View attachment 336141
> ...



Wish you a speedy recovery, I recently also tested positive for covid now I tested negative.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 7, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Well got my test results back and I'm covid positive.
> 
> 
> View attachment 336141
> ...


Those are some great pictures. Also, hope you get better soon.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 7, 2022)

Thanks. I only had flu like symptoms for 1 day(Friday), now I'm just sitting around playing video games and watching Netflix/crunchyroll. If all go well, I'll be back at work on the 10th if not, the 14th.

Kind of hoping for the 14th, I haven't had anytime to play games or watch anything lately.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 7, 2022)

the second genesis/sega cd is here.  it's even smaller than the original, I think.  btw, like my Mario bed sheets?  "Do the Mario..."


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> View attachment 336198
> 
> the second genesis/sega cd is here.  it's even smaller than the original, I think.  btw, like my Mario bed sheets?  "Do the Mario..."


I'm curious if it could be hacked and loaded with ROMs like the Sega Genesis Mini (original).


----------



## godreborn (Nov 7, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I'm curious if it could be hacked and loaded with ROMs like the Sega Genesis Mini (original).


no idea.  I hacked the nes, snes, and genesis minis.  I also have a neo geo mini with an arcade controller.  I might be interested in hacking the genesis mini 2, but I'm not sure.  I thought it was the version 1 at first, but on the back of the box, it says what games are on it, including the sega cd games.  shining force cd and sonic cd are the main ones I care about.  I remember an rpg called Vay, that I thought was for the sega cd.  good game from what I remember.  what's kinda bull shit is that Japan got both Lunars.  neither is on the American one.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> no idea.  I hacked the nes, snes, and genesis minis.  I also have a neo geo mini with an arcade controller.  I might be interested in hacking the genesis mini 2, but I'm not sure.  I thought it was the version 1 at first, but on the back of the box, it says what games are on it, including the sega cd games.  shining force cd and sonic cd are the main ones I care about.  I remember an rpg called Vay, that I thought was for the sega cd.  good game from what I remember.  what's kinda bull shit is that Japan got both Lunars.  neither is on the American one.


I bet the hardware is as near identical to the first one.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2022



M4x1mumReZ said:


> I bet the hardware is as near identical to the first one.


Sadly there aren't any teardown photos of the unit to confirm that.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 7, 2022)

New headphones


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 8, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> New headphones
> 
> 
> View attachment 336201
> ...


Wait, what?


----------



## Dragons (Nov 8, 2022)

Complete series my sister wedding use google translator to read it if I have time get to it

And last new 3ds kinda becoming headache third time this week I had reinstall homebrew and fbi and checkpoint first time was my fault should have known better , third time don’t know what happen


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 8, 2022)

My dad ordered me online viewfinder aim for Remington Airgun RW1K772 including special oil for cleaning rust for de-rustification of metallic corosions.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 8, 2022)

Got the Moondrop Click and Moondrop Aria SE.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 8, 2022)

Received the resistant gloves from AliExpress and they're probably fine, but noticeably inferior to NoCry's one. Even the sewing isn't correctly done.



I selected size L and they sent me size S although it fits me fine so no need to ask for a refund.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 8, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Received the resistant gloves from AliExpress and they're probably fine, but noticeably inferior to NoCry's one. Even the sewing isn't correctly done.
> 
> 
> 
> I selected size L and they sent me size S although it fits me fine so no need to ask for a refund.




such a lovely Failed uploaded pic. LoL


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 8, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> such a lovely Failed uploaded pic. LoL


It was an Amazon product link. Don't know why it's broken.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00W5DMX3C


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 8, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> It was an Amazon product link. Don't know why it's broken.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00W5DMX3C



LoL, comes with an eBook? Really?

Anyway, I use the windows Snip-it app to do that.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 8, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> LoL, comes with an eBook? Really?
> 
> Anyway, I use the windows Snip-it app to do that.


There's a link to download it.

It comes with a pamphlet of its uses:


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 8, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> There's a link to download it.
> 
> It comes with a pamphlet of its uses:


the pamphlet is just trying to say "don't be dumb" in a polite way. My favorite part is the image 3, where the guy is trying to chop his hand off.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 9, 2022)

godreborn said:


>


Looks neat.

I might rebuy a Switch if Nintendo makes a special edition of BotW2 or wait for its successor (better graphics and higher framerate perhaps).

Bought a bunch of stuff from AliExpress: GCN SD Memory Card, USB-C Hub, PS2 MX2SIO (so I can play via an SD card), and a 3DS braided cable.

Oh, and a Wii official component cable from elsewhere.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 9, 2022)

subcon959 said:


>


Does it include a manual?


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 9, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Does it include a manual?



Come with some DLC codes I believe.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 9, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Come with some DLC codes I believe.



and the link to download the other 150 gigs of the game. Like something else we know.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> and the link to download the other 150 gigs of the game. Like something else we know.



Nah son this ain't Call of Duty BS.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> and the link to download the other 150 gigs of the game. Like something else we know.


Activision did something similar to Pro Skater 5 on day 1, forcing everyone to download a 7.7GB (around 8GB) update. They've never changed.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 9, 2022)

Definitely forgot I preordered this a year ago



Spoiler










10/10


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 9, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Nah son this ain't Call of Duty BS.


Yeah.. but it won't take too long before they turn discs into useless pieces of physical media like PC disc games. PS4/Xbox One games required to install the game, not download it (not including patches/updates) so that's the next step.

At that point console gaming sort of ceases to exist.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 9, 2022)

God of War : Ragnorak Jotnar Edition and God of War Controllers. It it that time again, Kratos screaming Boy!!!


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 9, 2022)

Joining the air fryer revolution.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 9, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 336535
> 
> Joining the air fryer revolution.


I find air fryers way better to cook food quickly and efficiently imho.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 9, 2022)

should have the jotnar version of the game tomorrow.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 10, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> God of War : Ragnorak Jotnar Edition and God of War Controllers. It it that time again, Kratos screaming Boy!!!
> 
> View attachment 336495View attachment 336496View attachment 336494


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 10, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> View attachment 336673


An ESRB and a PEGI version? Nintendo still don't sell games officially in Brazil?


----------



## bazamuffin (Nov 10, 2022)

I recently got shafted by child maintenance, AGAIN! If that counts


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 10, 2022)

godreborn said:


> View attachment 336559
> 
> should have the jotnar version of the game tomorrow.



Dang your Jotnar is getting delayed for real.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 10, 2022)

they claim it will be delivered today.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 10, 2022)

godreborn said:


> they claim it will be delivered today.



I thought you got the launch day delivery.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 10, 2022)

I did, but ups fucked it up.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 10, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I did, but ups fucked it up.



Ah I see.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 10, 2022)

why does your GoW controller box look different than mine?


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 10, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I did, but ups fucked it up.





Hayato213 said:


> Ah I see.



[meanwhile, I sit around the corner with a package I found on somebody's doorstep]   

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022



bazamuffin said:


> I recently got shafted by child maintenance, AGAIN! If that counts



[accidently, posts a w__k stains]


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 10, 2022)

godreborn said:


> why does your GoW controller box look different than mine?



Doesn't look different I have items blocking the front. I had one showing the front and one showing the back of the box lol by mistake lol

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022



AncientBoi said:


> [meanwhile, I sit around the corner with a package I found on somebody's doorstep]
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022
> 
> ...



Was about to says someone request packages redirection lol


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 10, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> An ESRB and a PEGI version? Nintendo still don't sell games officially in Brazil?


they do, but they only have like 6 physical games, and they are super expansive. I buy games from Singapore, Hong Kong and mainland China (before covid I got many used from Japan for very cheap, but shipping from there went nuts since then).

On Asia, for reasons I don't know, they have Europe, UK, US and Asia-English covers all mixed up. I get the cheapest I can find usually (except when one region gets a way worse coverart).


----------



## godreborn (Nov 10, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Doesn't look different I have items blocking the front. I had one showing the front and one showing the back of the box lol by mistake lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022
> 
> ...


I got two more trophies in tales of berseria today.  I'm thinking the level 200 one is possibly attainable.  I just need to get to level 160 first (on 150).  I also broke the 100 hour mark, which I did in arise as well.  I hope I didn't miss something important, because I didn't use a guide to go through the game.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 10, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I got two more trophies in tales of berseria today.  I'm thinking the level 200 one is possibly attainable.  I just need to get to level 160 first (on 150).  I also broke the 100 hour mark, which I did in arise as well.  I hope I didn't miss something important, because I didn't use a guide to go through the game.



I tend to look up walkthroughs via YT. But the people tend to do speed runs without doing the pick-ups of items.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 10, 2022)

well, I use faqs to find what I'm missing, but I don't use them until I beat the game.  imo, it zaps the fun out of it.  however, it's unlikely I'll ever come back to the game (too many other games I own, that must be beaten).  I've thought about doing that with super mario odyssey.  I still have not used an faq for it, and those post game hint arts, who would find that shit on their own!!?  I have 843 power moons right now, so maybe I should check what I missed.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I tend to look up walkthroughs via YT. But the people tend to do speed runs without doing the pick-ups of items.



@godreborn doesn't like guide, you have to throw a guidebook at him for real. He is stubbon sometime with this type of stuffs, he refuse a guide lol


----------



## godreborn (Nov 10, 2022)

well, I feel the game has no challenge if I'm aware of what's going to happen or where I'm going next.  I usually didn't even use guides after the game, but now I figure, it might make a better gamer if I find some of the hidden stuff.  unfortunately, some hidden stuff--is missable in general, which sucks balls.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 10, 2022)

Look at the buy date






It said delivery within 2 days back then. Yea right


----------



## godreborn (Nov 10, 2022)

one of the things I liked about arise, is afaik, nothing is missable.  missable trophies or whatever are liable to piss some people off.  I've grown accustomed to them, though I'd like if the name of the trophy was displayed next to the trophy notification instead of having to go to notifications to see what you even did.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 10, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> Check out my selfmade Switch compatible SFC controller.
> 
> It's as good as I remember from the old days, there's no comparison when playing using it on 2D games on my Switch Lite!


8bitdo kit?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

Found these at the charity shop today


----------



## RAHelllord (Nov 10, 2022)

Well, initially I thought I'd only be getting a Mega EverDrive Pro today (which I did, and it's great), but then someone posted a complete CRT set for 50 bucks that I kind of wanted for a while so I jumped on it immediately.



No burn in, near perfect geometry, supports SCART-RGB, 50 & 60hz inputs, fitting cart, VCR, and og remote.
All it needs is a good wipe down, I need to fix the image position a little, and then it's good to go.

I also need to find the manual for this thing because apparently it has some weird game installed on it that can be triggered?

Really happy with this thing, and it's even small enough to fit into my tiny apartment besides all my other crap!


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 10, 2022)

RAHelllord said:


> Well, initially I thought I'd only be getting a Mega EverDrive Pro, but then someone posted a complete CRT set for 50 bucks that I kind of wanted for a while so I jumped on immediately.
> View attachment 336689
> No burn in, near perfect geometry, supports SCART-RGB, 50 & 60hz inputs, fitting cart, VCR, and og remote.
> All it needs is a good wipe down, I need to fix the image position a little, and then it's good to go.
> ...



Yea, I was thinking it probably has a burned in image on it. Does look okay.


----------



## RAHelllord (Nov 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Yea, I was thinking it probably has a burned in image on it. Does look okay.


Nah, it looks like crap because I managed to take the photo perfectly between a screen transition, so you can see two entirely different frames merged together. My camera isn't the best during low light situations and that wasn't the brightest room to take a good photo, so very slow shutter speed.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> 8bitdo kit?



Nope, I've used a BlueRetro tutorial from YT.

Which has taken DarthCloud's BlueRetro from GitHub as a guide:



> https://github.com/darthcloud/BlueRetro


----------



## godreborn (Nov 11, 2022)

Got this yesterday.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2022





still collecting amiibos (must have easily over 100 by now).


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 12, 2022)

Spotted this on a shelf. It was the last one in stock, discounted and came with free floppy disk-shaped USB stick.. so couldn't resist.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 12, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Spotted this on a shelf. It was the last one in stock, discounted and came with free floppy disk-shaped USB stick.. so couldn't resist.


Someone managed to hack the A500 Mini to make it boot into Workbench.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 12, 2022)

Went to a video game store to buy a gift to a friend, ended up getting a lot of stuff to myself (only the top one is the gift).


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 12, 2022)

I got a NFR copy of Sacred Stones! Took a few weeks to come from America but it is a cool thing.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 12, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> I got a NFR copy of Sacred Stones! Took a few weeks to come from America but it is a cool thing.
> 
> View attachment 337024


Are there any differences in the gameplay to the retail version?


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 12, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Are there any differences in the gameplay to the retail version?


Nah, the ROM is identical too. Pretty sure this is just the version that was given to reviewers pre-release.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 12, 2022)

More God of War stuffs, lol God of War Ragnorak on steroid this week .


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 13, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Spotted this on a shelf. It was the last one in stock, discounted and came with free floppy disk-shaped USB stick.. so couldn't resist.


The actual hardware reminds me of Tascam's line of COCO computers back in the 80s.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 13, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> The actual hardware reminds me of Tascam's line of COCO computers back in the 80s.


Do you mean Tandy? I've only ever seen audio products by Tascam.



Hayato213 said:


> More God of War stuffs, lol God of War Ragnorak on steroid this week .


Yeah, but somehow I'm playing Pokemon instead


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## lokomelo (Nov 13, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> View attachment 337200


this red thing... is this a ps1 gameshark/action replay?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 13, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> this red thing... is this a ps1 gameshark/action replay?


Yes. There were so many of these.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 13, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> View attachment 337200



[sneaks in an steals the "XPLODER"]  [accidently]


----------



## Kaliko (Nov 13, 2022)

Recently got myself an FZ-10 3DO and you already KNOW I've been playin' a lot of Gex and Need For Speed on it


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 13, 2022)

Kaliko said:


> View attachment 337219
> 
> Recently got myself an FZ-10 3DO and you already KNOW I've been playin' a lot of Gex and Need For Speed on it


That's sick. Sadly I sold mine years ago. 
Why @AncientBoi


----------



## Kaliko (Nov 13, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> That's sick. Sadly I sold mine years ago.


Aww man, yeah, and they can be a bit pricey nowadays. Luckily, you can buy a JP console for a lot cheaper, assuming you're runnin' off 120v. My console is a JP one. No copy protection baybee 
I have a weird love for these things, and I didn't even grow up with it. I find the 3D especially to have some weird aesthetical charm.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 13, 2022)

Kaliko said:


> Aww man, yeah, and they can be a bit pricey nowadays. Luckily, you can buy a JP console for a lot cheaper, assuming you're runnin' off 120v. My console is a JP one. No copy protection baybee
> I have a weird love for these things, and I didn't even grow up with it. I find the 3D especially to have some weird aesthetical charm.


Or you can replace the power supply with a 240V, that is if you can find one, but it's much easier using a voltage converter. The 3DO has an average library of games, the rest consisting of mostly FMV games.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 13, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> Went to a video game store to buy a gift to a friend, ended up getting a lot of stuff to myself (only the top one is the gift).


Is that a Hori controller?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 13, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Is that a Hori controller?


Looks to me like a cheap knockoff, as it doesn't have the Hori logo engraved.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 13, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Looks to me like a cheap knockoff, as it doesn't have the Hori logo engraved.


Thought so.

Unbranded N64/GCN controllers tend to be really bad purchases as they end up faulty are a few months so better off just paying more for a genuine first party or third party (Hori) that'll last for years to come.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [sneaks in an steals the "XPLODER"]  [accidently]


Hey!


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 13, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Is that a Hori controller?


No, it's a clone, brand new. It's very light, that sucks, but besides that I liked a lot. Very good membranes, and worked well with the official memory card and the transfer pak (I don't have any other attachment to test out).


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 13, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> No, it's a clone, brand new. It's very light, that sucks, but besides that I liked a lot. Very good membranes, and worked well with the official memory card and the transfer pak (I don't have any other attachment to test out).


I thought it was after looking at images of the controller.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 14, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Do you mean Tandy? I've only ever seen audio products by Tascam.
> 
> 
> Yeah, but somehow I'm playing Pokemon instead




Sorry, yes. Mixed it up with the old cassette-based multi-track workstations we used to use back in the 80s also.


----------



## pustal (Nov 14, 2022)

I bought my first gaming laptop in 15 years after my Asus G1. An Acer Nitro 5 AN515-45-R0KT. Also my first Acer in almost a decade, let's see if I don't regret that. Ryzen 5 5600H, RTX 3060. Paid €599.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 14, 2022)

subcon959 said:


>



Got one too. But not sure if I really want to chip out 600+ lol


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 14, 2022)

subcon959 said:


>


They make it sound like you won. lol


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 14, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Got one too. But not sure if I really want to chip out 600+ lol


I know what you mean. The way I see it, if it's no good it will probably be pretty easy to sell on for no loss.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 14, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I know what you mean. The way I see it, if it's no good it will probably be pretty easy to sell on for no loss.



There are just not enough good game to play on that PSVR2 list right now, Im reserved one just in case though, worse case I cancel before release.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 14, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> They make it sound like you won. lol


It's a congratulations, you have been chosen to give us money.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 14, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> It's a congratulations, you have been chosen to give us money.


Complete these surveys and the free prize will be a virus.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 14, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> They make it sound like you won. lol



Of course you won, you get to waste $600+ dollars on Sony product lol.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 14, 2022)

I was granted the ability to buy a ps5 last month, but I already had one for over a year.  these things are only allowed by psn+ subscribers afaik, so anyone hoping to get one to exploit, it's pretty much gameover in that event.


----------



## Chary (Nov 14, 2022)

I bought a USB-C to Magsafe gen 1 charger adapter. 

It sounds weird, and it's very bootleg quality, but there was absolutely no way I was going to spend 25-50 dollars on yet another MacBook 2009 charger...those things always fall apart, they're the worst first-party charger I've ever seen.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 14, 2022)

Chary said:


> I bought a USB-C to Magsafe gen 1 charger adapter.
> 
> It sounds weird, and it's very bootleg quality, but there was absolutely no way I was going to spend 25-50 dollars on yet another MacBook 2009 charger...those things always fall apart, they're the worst first-party charger I've ever seen.


I hope it works for you


----------



## pustal (Nov 14, 2022)

Chary said:


> I bought a USB-C to Magsafe gen 1 charger adapter.
> 
> It sounds weird, and it's very bootleg quality, but there was absolutely no way I was going to spend 25-50 dollars on yet another MacBook 2009 charger...those things always fall apart, they're the worst first-party charger I've ever seen.


You know what they say, using Apple is embracing the dongle life. I can't say I ever had a Magsafe failing me though, but the oldest MacBook I used is from 2013.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 14, 2022)

pustal said:


> You know what they say, using Apple is embracing the dongle life. I can't say I ever had a Magsafe failing me though, but the oldest MacBook I used is from 2013.


Apple's charging cables are always failing.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 14, 2022)

I did buy a chrome book for my dad.  it's quite different than a windows pc.  it uses linux/debian for some stuff, which I used to install thunderbird for emails.  if he asks me to correct something that goes wrong, I'm not sure if I can.  should've gotten him a netbook, but this was only like $130.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 14, 2022)

Just got done installing and customizing my Samsung A52s. Pretty nice phone overall.

I used a debloat script from XDA so it removed almost all the shit it came installed with originally (had to remove a few manually).


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 14, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Just got done installing and customizing my Samsung A52s. Pretty nice phone overall.
> 
> I used a debloat script from XDA so it removed almost all the shit it came installed with originally (had to remove a few manually).


I hate when that happens.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 14, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I hate when that happens.


Huawei phones also come with very annoying bloatware. I'd rather just use a Samsung phone and vacuum clean the crap out of it as it's a brand I trust more than Huawei, Xiaomi, Alcatel, or whatever.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 14, 2022)

Well 4 of my pops came today. A Super saiyan Kale, 2 normal Fully-Hollowfied Ichigo's(was hoping for 1 normal and 1 chase) and another chase of Ichigo with his hollow mask( I wanted the normal version if this cause I already have the masked version.

So now I have 2 masked Ichigo chase and 2 normal Fully-Hollowfied Ichigo pops.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 15, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Im reserved one just in case though, worse case I cancel before release.


Did you get the basic or Horizon one? I just ordered the basic one as I want to wait and see if they release a physical disc.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 15, 2022)

Received my 3DS braided cable, way better than the cheaper one I've got.







Nintendo should have made an official 3DS USB charging cable so since they didn't, this'll do.


----------



## zxr750j (Nov 15, 2022)

31,5" monitor, luckily my work paid for it...


----------



## Maximumbeans (Nov 15, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Nintendo should have made an official 3DS USB charging cable so since they didn't, this'll do.


Agreed. Yet another oversight from Big N that would have been incredibly useful. Great idea though, I might have to get one of these myself 

Only thing I bought today is cake. I say 'only', I'm very happy about it to be fair.


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 15, 2022)

My obsession with multi-screened devices never dies:


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2022)

I am yet to try it. 
_COFFEEEEEEE!!! _


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 15, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 337691
> 
> I am yet to try it.
> _COFFEEEEEEE!!! _


"Graphic design is my passion"


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> "Graphic design is my passion"


They did update the box art recently, it's a way more modern design: 






See? The tacky 90s infomercial hand is gone, it's a brand new era.


Anyway. Tried the coffee, it's good.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 16, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> My obsession with multi-screened devices never dies:
> 
> View attachment 337683


4DS looks a bit weird.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 337691
> 
> I am yet to try it.
> _COFFEEEEEEE!!! _



[steals it ] [accidentally of course]


----------



## Flame (Nov 16, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> My obsession with multi-screened devices never dies:
> 
> View attachment 337683



Do DS emulation on that thing.


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 16, 2022)

Flame said:


> Do DS emulation on that thing.


Sadly not possible since only apps designed for it can use both screens. Nothing can top the Surface Duo for that anyway since it has two 4:3 screens.


----------



## Flame (Nov 16, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> Sadly not possible since only apps designed for it can use both screens. Nothing can top the Surface Duo for that anyway since it has two 4:3 screens.



so its a 5th wheel that screen.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 16, 2022)

Apparently it's been 20 months since I got my last pair of thumb grips for my joy-cons, and the left one has worn down to being shiny smooth instead of gripping, so got a new pair of the same ones today.




https://www.kontrolfreek.com/products/eclipse - these, but I got them from Game irl.

Still easily the best grips I've tried for my sweaty thumbs.


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [steals it ] [accidentally of course]


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 16, 2022)

Had to get a new backpack on amazon. My old one had some candies in one of the pockets that melted and destroyed the inside of it. I washed it and decided to put it in a drying machine, like a dumb ass, and all the foam inside it melted and shrunk. So it was half the size it originally was.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Had to get a new backpack on amazon. My old one had some candies in one of the pockets that melted and destroyed the inside of it. I washed it and decided to put it in a drying machine, like a dumb ass, and all the foam inside it melted and shrunk. So it was half the size it originally was.



oops

May the backpack spirits keep this from the same fate.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> oops


Oops indeed.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 17, 2022)

I just bought a "McBazel" grip for my (non XL) New 3DS, after the "CyberGrip" one I had was broken in a car wreck last year. AFAIK this is the only grip still around for the regular size N3DS. It works really well but covers the cart slot which is stupid. My N3DS is modded though, so I don't use the cart slot.






And I bought this new car too.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 17, 2022)

I got something like that for my PSP 3001   

Has anyone seen where my car wen.. oh there it is


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 17, 2022)

A new desk, gaming chair, MacBook Air, and iPad Pro with a Magic Keyboard and Apple pen


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> A new desk, gaming chair, MacBook Air, and iPad Pro with a Magic Keyboard and Apple pen
> View attachment 338343View attachment 338344View attachment 338345


I love your setup very much.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 17, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> A new desk, gaming chair, MacBook Air, and iPad Pro with a Magic Keyboard and Apple pen
> View attachment 338343View attachment 338344View attachment 338345



yeah! that's what I'm talkin about! Also, I posted a new pic of me


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> yeah! that's what I'm talkin about! Also, I posted a new pic of me


Yeah, I've seen it.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 17, 2022)

oh. That was for @The Catboy to read. my bad.  

She likes posting pics also


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> She likes posting pics also


She always does.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 17, 2022)

Another phone for my collection. Currently have. 

Samsung Galaxy Note 10
Samsung Galaxy Note 20
Samsung A53 5g
Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra
Huawei Mate 20 Pro 
Sony Ericsson Xperia Play

And about 30 others lol and now this.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Another phone for my collection. Currently have.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Note 10
> Samsung Galaxy Note 20
> ...


Might as well use one of your Samsung phones, as there are reports of the battery to no longer work after many years of not being used.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 17, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Might as well use one of your Samsung phones, as there are reports of the battery to no longer work after many years of not being used.



I have the generic Samsung A02a


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 18, 2022)

Canceled my Pokémon scarlet pre-order from amazon and pre-ordered the digital version before midnight to get the crappy bonus. Bought a purple ps5 controller, best buy had them on sale for black Friday early sale.


Pokemon scarlet is the 1st big game I've bought digital on the switch. I canceled it on amazon cause they decided to change my pre-order to Tuesday then to 2 weeks from now.


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2022)

Im going to be the very best


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 18, 2022)

Got a couple of cheap games


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 18, 2022)

Flame said:


> Im going to the be the very best
> 
> View attachment 338488



@Flame a pokemon fan, a shocker.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 18, 2022)

Going with Scarlet because Scarlet


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 18, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Canceled my Pokémon scarlet pre-order from amazon and pre-ordered the digital version before midnight to get the crappy bonus. Bought a purple ps5 controller, best buy had them on sale for black Friday early sale.
> 
> 
> Pokemon scarlet is the 1st big game I've bought digital on the switch. I canceled it on amazon cause they decided to change my pre-order to Tuesday then to 2 weeks from now.



Pre order bonus are crappy apparently for North America.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 18, 2022)

You get a figurine in European countries.





	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2022

Oh look, its Draxzelex


----------



## RAHelllord (Nov 18, 2022)

Got some more stuff today and yesterday.



Low latency wireless controller for my SNES and Analogue Dock, a PS1 memory so I can actually save my PS1 games, and Scarlet to play with my friend once they actually get their own copy.

Edit: And with Blood Omen for PS1 I now have a physical copy of the entire Legacy of Kain series, and can play all of them on a single console, too.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 18, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Pre order bonus are crappy apparently for North America.


Depending where you got it's a couple of berries or some potions


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 18, 2022)

Walther CP99 Airgun(like in James Bond/Agent 007/Bodyguard/MI6 Agency Women Protector).


----------



## emigre (Nov 19, 2022)

Bought some no gaems


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 19, 2022)

I guess that was weapon during Pierce Brosnan Era of James Bond/Agent 007 of british government elite MI6 Agency.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 19, 2022)

Got this new battery. 






My scooter rips now!





Now I just need to fashion some sort of deck. Probably going to use 2x4’s to fashion a deck.


----------



## martinn (Nov 19, 2022)

Yesterday I bought an electric fly swatter to build a stun gun out of it


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 19, 2022)

martinn said:


> Yesterday I bought an electric fly swatter to build a stun gun out of it


Is the module strong enough to sting a human? You tested this theory out?


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 19, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Is the module strong enough to sting a human? You tested this theory out?


Is it more like electrical taser modern weapon?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 19, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Is it more like electrical taser modern weapon?


If it has a stronger electric pulse, then yes. Too bad you can't get them in the UK, as they are listed as a prohibited weapon.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 19, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Is the module strong enough to sting a human? You tested this theory out?


I've touched a electric fly swatter before and it made my arm swing back and smack my friend that was behind me at full force. He got a bloody nose from it.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 19, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> If it has a stronger electric pulse, then yes. Too bad you can't get them in the UK, as they are listed as a prohibited weapon.


Well I guess in Netherlands having possessing weapons guns are illegall.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 19, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> I guess that was weapon during Pierce Brosnan Era of James Bond/Agent 007 of british government elite MI6 Agency.


Why'd you buy a fake pistola?


M4x1mumReZ said:


> Is the module strong enough to sting a human? You tested this theory out?


Jeez, that's something you don't find out unless you pay someone to get shocked with it, as a "challenge," or in an emergency.


Luke94 said:


> Is it more like electrical taser modern weapon?


A taser is either pressed/pulled the trigger to apply electric current to the fired electrodes (up to 16ft/5m). Meanwhile, a stun gun is a weapon that can only be used if the enemy is in close proximity.

Whoever came up with the names "taser" and "stun gun" got it confused, because the taser should be called a stun gun than a taser. Ah well, can't change it now, anyway.


M4x1mumReZ said:


> If it has a stronger electric pulse, then yes. Too bad you can't get them in the UK, as they are listed as a prohibited weapon.


It doesn't stop criminals from getting them...



The U.K. gave up their rights to legally own guns and now if a hard working citizen gets assaulted, he/she can't do anything other than comply with their demands and hope it works out. Unless that citizen decides to prioritize her life over the law that's against them.

Here's another fun story from the U.K.: https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...iled-over-fatal-stabbing-of-suspected-burglar

Oh no, the home owner defended himself! What a crime that is!


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 19, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Why'd you buy a fake pistola?
> 
> Jeez, that's something you don't find out unless you pay someone to get shocked with it, as a "challenge," or in an emergency.
> 
> ...




Yep, the Effective range is up to 10' Just like a shotgun. Real close combat type.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 19, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Yep, the Effective range is up to 10' Just like a shotgun. Real close combat type.


Have it, but I hope I'll never have to use it.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 20, 2022)

Nice,huh? It’s just only in modern self-defence.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 20, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Nice,huh? It’s just only in modern self-defence.



Is that a Knife?


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 20, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Is that a Knife?


Nope. Mini-Airgun.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 20, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Nope. Mini-Airgun.



okies. approved on my end.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 20, 2022)

Walther CP99.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 20, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Nice,huh? It’s just only in modern self-defence.


Better than nothing.

People who are anti self-defense are on a lose-lose situation.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 20, 2022)

That was me trying I was testing my Remington Airgun that Remington I didn’t use it for a quite long time ago one or two decades ago. I bought it at Selgros.


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 20, 2022)

Acer Nitro 5 laptop because it was on sale.

Got the model with the 11th gen Core i5 and the RTX3050.
Works really well for emulation but also works great for a bit of VR gaming.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 20, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Why'd you buy a fake pistola?
> 
> Jeez, that's something you don't find out unless you pay someone to get shocked with it, as a "challenge," or in an emergency.
> 
> ...



Is it legal for United Kingdom police?


----------



## cracker (Nov 20, 2022)

A Crafty+ to keep the smell down  and some mids 
A broken GB Pocket (perhaps too much, a LOT of corrosion) and new shell, backlit OSD IPS display for it (or a replacement board)


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 20, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Is it legal for United Kingdom police?


Yes, although they have to be fully trained.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 20, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Yes, although they have to be fully trained.


In case of gangsters or rather just only ordinary people who can afford it not exactly just only police officers.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 20, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> In case of gangsters or rather just only ordinary people who can afford it not exactly just only police officers.


Yeah, but in the UK, gun laws are very strict, don't know how criminals manage to get one here. In order to obtain a firearm certificate, you will need to request a form and state why you would want to own one in the first place.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 21, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Is it legal for United Kingdom police?


I dunno. I guess it is since they can carry, but a lot prefer to dance the macarena by the looks of it.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2022



M4x1mumReZ said:


> Yeah, but in the UK, gun laws are very strict, don't know how criminals manage to get one here. In order to obtain a firearm certificate, you will need to request a form and state why you would want to own one in the first place.


A certain Chinese marketplace gets it delivered to your home wherever in the world you are.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 21, 2022)

I think we should move on, this isn't the politics section.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2022

And I'm 100% not into political related stuff.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 21, 2022)

I bought an official Wii component cable, now just need to wait for the SD Memory Card to arrive and I'll have a GCN experience without paying too much.

Yeah, a GCN console with the rare GCN component cable is far superior, but I'd never pay that much for a cable. I'd rather use an emulator at that point.



Never mind the Wii footage, dude used an unbranded cable rather than the official for an accurate comparison (which admittedly would still be inferior, yep).


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 21, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I bought an official Wii component cable, now just need to wait for the SD Memory Card to arrive and I'll have a GCN experience without paying too much.
> 
> Yeah, a GCN console with the rare GCN component cable is far superior, but I'd never pay that much for a cable. I'd rather use an emulator at that point.
> 
> ...



I find the component cables to be better if I'm completely honest.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 21, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I find the component cables to be better if I'm completely honest.


Even if generic they are better than the composite cables.

Official Wii component cable > Hyperkin HD Cable > Wii2HDMI adapter > Generic component cable

Edit: HD Retrovision is probably better than Hyperkin's cable.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 21, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Even if generic they are better than the composite cables.
> 
> Official Wii component cable > Hyperkin HD Cable > Wii2HDMI adapter > Generic component cable


Wii2HDMI (not one with a similar name) has been terrible for me. The picture kept getting blurry and fuzzy when I wiggled the adapter about, had to keep unplugging and plugging in the HDMI cable a lot. Then I realised that it all boiled down to the adapter of which I threw it away.


----------



## Cnotesdip (Nov 21, 2022)

Got a hackable switch

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2022

Got supermash bros ultimate, last time I played was on a game cube I just to love that game playing with pikachu


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 21, 2022)

So I wish metal detectors would not detect metallic items. So AirPort policemen guards would at least just only temporarily confiscate guns like in original videogame/computer game Deus Ex. I guess it’s just only in case of travelling from Poland(Europe/European Union) to North America(United States).


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 21, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> So I wish metal detectors would not detect metallic items. So AirPort policemen guards would at least just only temporarily confiscate guns like in original videogame/computer game Deus Ex. I guess it’s just only in case of travelling from Poland(Europe/European Union) to North America(United States).


Only discuss that in the politics section, not here.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 21, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Only discuss that in the politics section, not here.


Oh okay. Oops sorry.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2022

My younger brother testing Walther CP99 Mini-Airgun.
That my dad bought ordered me online via internet.


----------



## Minox (Nov 21, 2022)

Impulse bought one of these little buddies the other day


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 21, 2022)

Grabbed a purple Dualsense controller on Amazon since they're on sale for $50 currently.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 21, 2022)

McDonald's fastfood.


----------



## boomario (Nov 21, 2022)

Got an Pulse 3D headset. Amazing in my opinion, perfect match for Switch, PS5 and PC.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 22, 2022)

Skull and Co OLED case Pokemon Scarlet Violet theme.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2022





I guess Playstation wants my wallet lol  .


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 22, 2022)

It gets really bad when you forget why you bought something 





Update: Just remembered. To cut some wood to make picture frames. Like for "The Last Supper" for my dining area


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 22, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> It gets really bad when you forget why you bought something
> 
> View attachment 339339
> 
> Update: Just remembered. To cut some wood to make picture frames. Like for "The Last Supper" for my dining area







@AncientBoi use Amnesia


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 22, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> It gets really bad when you forget why you bought something
> 
> View attachment 339339
> 
> Update: Just remembered. To cut some wood to make frames for pictures. Like "The Last Supper" for my dining area


So it's not a tool for the AncientBoi's fix-a-chair saga? Now that's surprising!


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 22, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> So it's not a tool for the AncientBoi's fix-a-chair saga? Now that's surprising!



Nope. LoL. As far as that, I'm still contemplating on sending it to the upholsterer down the street   

Saga. LoL


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 22, 2022)

Some ddr5 ram


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 22, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> So it's not a tool for the AncientBoi's fix-a-chair saga? Now that's surprising!



Lol I remember that chair


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 22, 2022)

You guys laugh, but at least I got a confortable office chair


----------



## RAHelllord (Nov 22, 2022)

Helped my grandparents with some IT stuff today and they insisted on giving me 30 bucks for it, so obviously being the responsible adult that I am I immediately turned around and invested it into more video games that are old enough to drink and drive.





That EA sports game I got purely to harvest the jewel case and use it to house blood omen instead, the Blaster Master copy was free as the disc is fairly banged up and the store clerk wasn't sure he'd get it to work even after running it through the polishing machine. I can happily report it works just fine.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 22, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> You guys laugh, but at least I got a confortable office chair



Well I was going to looks for that picture of the chair you shown lol


----------



## Maximumbeans (Nov 22, 2022)

Haven't got them yet but just bought a set of tiny spanners off Amazon, the smallest being 4mm. I need to turn off the lockshield valve on one of my radiators so I can fix a leak and some absolute c*** who lived in this house before us has all but blocked it off in the most IDIOTIC way, there's barely any clearance for me to reach it without ripping out a piece of my kitchen  hopefully one of these things will be small and thin enough to shut it off so I can fix it without paying somebody to come and drain the whole system and remove it.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 23, 2022)

Got this a few days ago, since it was on sale.  It's my first headset.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 23, 2022)

RAHelllord said:


> Helped my grandparents with some IT stuff today and they insisted on giving me 30 bucks for it, so obviously being the responsible adult that I am I immediately turned around and invested it into more video games that are old enough to drink and drive.
> 
> View attachment 339375
> 
> That EA sports game I got purely to harvest the jewel case and use it to house blood omen instead, the Blaster Master copy was free as the disc is fairly banged up and the store clerk wasn't sure he'd get it to work even after running it through the polishing machine. I can happily report it works just fine.


Blaster Master sounds like the name for a porno game.
The tagline "Blasting Again" tops it all off.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 23, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Got this a few days ago, since it was on sale.  It's my first headset.


I've had my eye on that for months but I keep hearing mixed reviews about how comfortable it is. Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 23, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I've had my eye on that for months but I keep hearing mixed reviews about how comfortable it is. Have you tried it out yet?


yeah, I tested it on the ps5.  I got the sound just right.  they feel pretty good, but I only synced it and did the volume.  it's pretty comfortable when you lean back the headset, where it goes across the back of your neck.  I mostly bought since it was on sale.  it probably still is at like 30-40% off.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 23, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yeah, I tested it on the ps5.  I got the sound just right.  they feel pretty good, but I only synced it and did the volume.  it's pretty comfortable when you lean back the headset, where it goes across the back of your neck.  I mostly bought since it was on sale.  it probably still is at like 30-40% off.


Cool, most people say it feels a bit tight on their ears, but I guess that's gonna be different for everyone. The cheapest I've seen them here is £65 which I think is pretty good.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 23, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Cool, most people say it feels a bit tight on their ears, but I guess that's gonna be different for everyone. The cheapest I've seen them here is £65 which I think is pretty good.


the set I got was from playstation.direct, so you might look if there's a sale going on.  I know sony has a black Friday sale going, but I don't know if that's US only or not.


----------



## depaul (Nov 23, 2022)

Glad I bought Sonic Frontiers. The game is beautiful and has excellent gameplay and music. Well done Sega


----------



## godreborn (Nov 23, 2022)

depaul said:


> Glad I bought Sonic Frontiers. The game is beautiful and has excellent gameplay and music. Well done Sega


that's what I heard from a friend.  I bought the game (haven't played it yet), and I also got the sonic shoes from being on sega's mailing list.


----------



## depaul (Nov 24, 2022)

Sonic Frontiers worth every dollar TBH.
Strange that current gen (PS5/XBX) still struggle to deliver either 1080/60 or 4K/30. PC wins [email protected]! (I have Nvidia RTX)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 24, 2022)

My 8TB external is nearly full at this point, so figured it's probably time to replace it soo...grabbed this:

https://www.newegg.com/black-wd-elements-12tb/p/N82E16822234406?Item=N82E16822234406


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 24, 2022)

Bought a Purple DS5 on bestbuy cause Amazon was sold out, It was $72 after tax for me, so $30 off. Ordered a lime green faceplate for the controller. 

Bought a 2tb wd black sn850x for my ps5. It should come sometime in the next week or 2.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 25, 2022)

I bought Sonic 3D Blast from the Steam Store as it's on offer and I wanted to own (well, you don't really own it per say but whatever) to play the Director's Cut.



While this is a Sonic game I never really liked I'm willing to give it a chance as the developer has put a lot of effort into it all these years after and the music friggin' rocks!


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 25, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I bought Sonic 3D Blast from the Steam Store as it's on offer and I wanted to own (well, you don't really own it per say but whatever) to play the Director's Cut.
> 
> 
> 
> While this is a Sonic game I never really liked I'm willing to give it a chance as the developer has put a lot of effort into it all these years after and the music friggin' rocks!



oh, that game looked awesome back in the day... I never had it, and I was not aware of this director cut thing, interesting.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 25, 2022)

I cancels the wd black sn850x cause the site I need to buy some reptile supplies finally got the bioactive supplies I've been waiting for, for over 2 months, in stock. So I paid $220 for a 10l bag of arcadia earthmix (it's one of the best bioactive substrate), uvb light, a hanging coconut( it's the hairy kind that I don't like) and a bunch of different leaf litter and seed pods.

I still need to buy some more leafs. I'm so excited to finally be able to set up my male gargoyle gecko tank. The poor thing has been in his quarantine enclosure for almost 2 months maybe more and will still be in it until at lease January, so the plants can take root and establish in it.


----------



## depaul (Nov 25, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I bought Sonic 3D Blast from the Steam Store as it's on offer and I wanted to own (well, you don't really own it per say but whatever) to play the Director's Cut.
> 
> 
> 
> While this is a Sonic game I never really liked I'm willing to give it a chance as the developer has put a lot of effort into it all these years after and the music friggin' rocks!



The Saturn version had awesome soundtrack


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 25, 2022)

depaul said:


> The Saturn version had awesome soundtrack


Both soundtracks were great.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 25, 2022)

depaul said:


> The Saturn version had awesome soundtrack


It was different, but yes it was. I'd still much prefer the original score.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 25, 2022)

emigre said:


> View attachment 339735



LoL, Red Redemption logo reminds me of @Marc_LFD


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

4K Gamer Pro  and an Ultra Wide 4k Monitor to compliment my Mclassic.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 25, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> LoL, Red Redemption logo reminds me of @Marc_LFD


If only Rockstar would port Red Dead Revolver and Red Dead Redemption to PC. Two incredible Western games, they're really two of the best Western games anyone could ever play.

I've not yet played RDR2 but in time I will.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 26, 2022)

Some pc upgrades, mobo is dying, was considering this or 13600k, which nicer for multithreaded stuff but I really dont do anything outside of games so its moot, also more expensive board ect, gaming performance is about the same


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 26, 2022)

Bought rechargeable batteries (AA & AAA) as I enjoy using the MadCatz Wireless Controllers when playing PS2. They're very comfortable.

One of the controllers looks like this and is very, very small. Takes only 2x AAA while others are 3x AA.







My one's face buttons are almost just black, no big deal, I don't even look at them, anyway.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2022)

Got myself a Surface Pro 9 on a last minute black Friday deal. Bought under the false pretense its for my Business when it will probably be used mostly for personal lol.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 28, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Got myself a Surface Pro 9 on a last minute black Friday deal. Bought under the false pretense its for my Business when it will probably be used mostly for personal lol.
> 
> View attachment 340463


256GB SSD. Nice.

https://www.theverge.com/23450010/microsoft-surface-pro-9-intel-12th-gen-test-review-benchmark

I hate when Lenovo released Windows 10 tablets with only 32GB (usable gets down to 10GB or less). It wasn't a scam product, but it was close.

I ended up installing 10 LTSC on them as my parents bought them and were unsatisfied with it (too much bloatware).


----------



## emigre (Nov 28, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Got myself a Surface Pro 9 on a last minute black Friday deal. Bought under the false pretense its for my Business when it will probably be used mostly for personal lol.



Dat tax write off


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 28, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Got myself a Surface Pro 9 on a last minute black Friday deal. Bought under the false pretense its for my Business when it will probably be used mostly for personal lol.
> 
> View attachment 340463



lol Big Money Amanda


----------



## Jayro (Nov 28, 2022)

His "rehoming fee" was $125.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 28, 2022)

Bought this from AliExpress as part of a 3 items for $5.99 deal via the app.






The other items were a Wii2HDMI adapter and a flashlight ("without charging treasure" whatever that means.. the cable?). I'll just sell the HDMI adapter when it arrives.

What would be of the world without Made in China items...


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2022)

emigre said:


> Dat tax write off


I can't confirm or deny that lol. 



Hayato213 said:


> lol Big Money Amanda


Not quite it was bought with some spare cash I have from my business.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 28, 2022)

My audiophile PS1 (SCPH-1002). Re-calibrated the laser using @alexfree 's PS1 repair guide, and everything works perfectly.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 28, 2022)

subcon959 said:


>


How is it? Am a fan of classic Puzzle Bobble.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 28, 2022)

Star Ocean : The Divine Force and WWE 2K22.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 28, 2022)

I heard the new star ocean is good if you can overlook the earlier parts.  haha, I bought it as well with steel case.  I tried playing the earlier star oceans, but till the end of time crashes every now and then.  afaik, it's the only star ocean that does that.  it was never fixed, yet it's still on psn.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 28, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I heard the new star ocean is good if you can overlook the earlier parts.  haha, I bought it as well with steel case.  I tried playing the earlier star oceans, but till the end of time crashes every now and then.  afaik, it's the only star ocean that does that.  it was never fixed, yet it's still on psn.



Lmao Im whoop your ass if I end up not like Star Ocean


----------



## godreborn (Nov 28, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Lmao Im whoop your ass if I end up not like Star Ocean


it's a widespread problem with till the end of time, which I think is star ocean 3.  4, 5, and 6 (the divine force) have no issues.  I've heard it even crashes on the ps4.  I have no idea how they got away with remastering a broken game.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I heard the new star ocean is good if you can overlook the earlier parts.  haha, I bought it as well with steel case.  I tried playing the earlier star oceans, but till the end of time crashes every now and then.  afaik, it's the only star ocean that does that.  it was never fixed, yet it's still on psn.


Love the Star Ocean games (Still not a patch on Dragon Quest though)

My favourite is the first one on the SNES. Not a great fan of the ten billion remakes of the first one though


----------



## godreborn (Nov 28, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Love the Star Ocean games (Still not a patch on Dragon Quest though)
> 
> My favourite is the first one on the SNES. Not a great fan of the ten billion remakes of the first one though


I think the earliest star ocean is first departure.  they never brought over part 2 beyond the original version for playstation 1.  the remastered version is no where to be found outside of Japan.  and, after they fucked up till the end of time, I just wouldn't trust them with this task.  I bought first departure on the switch, then all other SO on the ps5, but till the end of time is broken.  I heard the main bonus stage is long, so you had better be prepared if it crashes on you.  the crash seems to be related to completing the map.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I think the earliest star ocean is first departure.  they never brought over part 2 beyond the original version for playstation 1.  the remastered version is no where to be found outside of Japan.  and, after they fucked up till the end of time, I just wouldn't trust them with this task.  I bought first departure on the switch, then all other SO on the ps5, but till the end of time is broken.  I heard the main bonus stage is long, so you had better be prepared if it crashes on you.  the crash seems to be related to completing the map.


The Second one also came out on the PSP in Europe and America and was called Second Evolution. But much like the original on the SNES the PS1 version of 2 is much better.

The fan translation of one on the SNES is bloody awesome.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 29, 2022)

Brand new of white joycon, lol I didn't want to get rid of my SNES Joycon


----------



## gudenau (Nov 29, 2022)

Today was a good hardware day.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 29, 2022)

https://www.woot.com/offers/new-razer-anzu-smart-glasses-lens-bundle-4 <

For $25 I couldn't say no


----------



## Shape (Nov 29, 2022)

Well, the 'temp gave me a Switch OLED and my wife got Animal Crossing...




Meanwhile, _I_ got bills for developer fees, web hosting fees, rent, water and electricity.



Jayro said:


> His "rehoming fee" was $125.


I do not believe you really got a cat. I demand more cute cat photos. For uh... "proof". I'm not just trying to see more cute cat photos! I swear on my uh... kitchen cabinets?


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Nov 29, 2022)

Not purchased nothing apart from finding out i have diabetes and possibly had it for over 5 years undiagnosed


----------



## Ricetomeetyou (Nov 29, 2022)

Brand New computer. Still using the one I built back in 2012


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 1, 2022)

Xflasher360 and an X-clamp removal tool.

At some point when I stop being lazy, I want to switch my Trinity over to RGH3. Grabbed an Xflasher because I don't know where my old matrix reader is and I don't want to mess around with having to disable driver signature enforcement either.


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 1, 2022)

Xbox Series S/X PCIE NVMe SSD Adapter, new toy to mess around with.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 1, 2022)

Got a Lenovo T470s. Runs well with 10, I even got it running PS2 games at 60 FPS on PCSX2 1.4.0 (Dont have a decent camera to take the pics with)


----------



## IS1982 (Dec 1, 2022)

I now own a Wii. It's not in the best of shape (broken doors and scratches), but I only paid $20.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 1, 2022)

IS1982 said:


> I now own a Wii. It's not in the best of shape (broken doors and scratches, but I only paid $20.
> View attachment 340995


I acually got a wii from goodwill, runs well. U gonna see whats on it?


----------



## IS1982 (Dec 1, 2022)

I will look in a few days. First I need to get a cheap monitor so I can actually play the thing lol


----------



## ILuvGames (Dec 1, 2022)

An AMD 5800X3D in the sales, four 8GB sticks of 3200 mhz Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM and a Noctua NH-U14S CPU cooler. Just saving for the MSI B550-A PRO motherboard to go with it. Certainly gonna be a step up from my current i7-4770k rig with it's original GTX 770.


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> View attachment 341001
> 
> Xbox Series S/X PCIE NVMe SSD Adapter, new toy to mess around with.



Where would one get the ssd drive from for that adapter?


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 1, 2022)

CloudStrife190100 said:


> Where would one get the ssd drive from for that adapter?



It is 2230 form factor


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 1, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> It is 2230 form factor


Is it only compatible with specific storage? Is there a limitation on how much space it can add?


----------



## ILuvGames (Dec 1, 2022)

@KiiWii Had a look myself and all the sellers mention it only working with a WD CH SN530 so far. Not sure if that limitation is XBOX Series S/X specific.


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 1, 2022)

KiiWii said:


> Is it only compatible with specific storage? Is there a limitation on how much space it can add?



I don't think so, just that the form factor for the adapter is for 2230, it is basically like an xbox expansion slot card that Microsoft sell, was just something to mess around with.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 1, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> I don't think so, just that the form factor for the adapter is for 2230, it is basically like an xbox expansion slot card that Microsoft sell, was just something to mess around with.


Incorrect actually, the Series X expansion slot will only read specific SSDs, you can't plunk any 2230 card in there and have it work. The ones tested so far that are verified to work fine is the internal Sandisk Series X SSDs, and the WD *CH *SN530 (and to note, it's NOT the same as this, as that has PC as a prefix instead of CH), which is another SKU used on the Seriex X and, interestingly, on Surface devices as well. Anything else and it won't detect it as a valid expansion card.


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 2, 2022)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Incorrect actually, the Series X expansion slot will only read specific SSDs, you can't plunk any 2230 card in there and have it work. The ones tested so far that are verified to work fine is the internal Sandisk Series X SSDs, and the WD *CH *SN530 (and to note, it's NOT the same as this, as that has PC as a prefix instead of CH), which is another SKU used on the Seriex X and, interestingly, on Surface devices as well. Anything else and it won't detect it as a valid expansion card.


You are correct.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Dec 2, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> 4K Gamer Pro  and an Ultra Wide 4k Monitor to compliment my Mclassic.



DO NOT BUY if this is RED and is called the 4k Gamer + rather than Pro, it's not the same, it rarely works, and lacks all the features of the Pro.


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Dec 2, 2022)

I recently bought a ukulele and I've already learned how to play a few songs on it and it's been really fun.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 2, 2022)

codenameTOSTR said:


> I recently bought a ukulele and I've already learned how to play a few songs on it and it's been really fun.


Haven't used one in so many years.


----------



## ladypoodle (Dec 2, 2022)

Target sold the last copy of the double pack during release day of SV but they were kind enough to give us both copies under the same price.



Spoiler












And this just arrived today, bought on Target online for $29.


Spoiler


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 2, 2022)

ladypoodle said:


> Target sold the last copy of the double pack during release day of SV but they were kind enough to give us both copies under the same price.


You're very lucky.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 2, 2022)

ladypoodle said:


> Target sold the last copy of the double pack during release day of SV but they were kind enough to give us both copies under the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the dual pack as well, but the digital versions.


----------



## teamlocust (Dec 2, 2022)

Received today xedusa - xbox og adaptor


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 2, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> My obsession with multi-screened devices never dies:
> 
> View attachment 337683


What is this


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 2, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> My obsession with multi-screened devices never dies:
> 
> View attachment 337683


Never seen a phone like that before.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 2, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Never seen a phone like that before.


I've seen a similar phone in Japan where you could invert the screen, but I don't remember there being a second screen.  That was in 2008 or so.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 2, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I've seen a similar phone in Japan where you could invert the screen, but I don't remember there being a second screen.  That was in 2008 or so.


Japan is always coming up with some very creative ideas these days.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 2, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Japan is always coming up with some very creative ideas these days.


I had a phone like that while living there.  I think the main purpose for having that feature was to send video duringa conference call.  It was a flip phone though.   I think I still have it.


----------



## marhalloweenvt (Dec 2, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> What is this


I think it's a LG Wing


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 2, 2022)

marhalloweenvt said:


> I think it's a LG Wing


It sure is.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 2, 2022)

ILuvGames said:


> An AMD 5800X3D in the sales, four 8GB sticks of 3200 mhz Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM and a Noctua NH-U14S CPU cooler. Just saving for the MSI B550-A PRO motherboard to go with it. Certainly gonna be a step up from my current i7-4770k rig with it's original GTX 770.


Very nice, what graphics card are you gonna pair it with?


----------



## ILuvGames (Dec 2, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Very nice, what graphics card are you gonna pair it with?


At the moment, only my GTX 770. I was hoping that the integrated graphics capabilities of that CPU would surpass it and I can retire my 770 until I can get something better. I don't game so much on my PC anymore so when AMD release something that can use that 3d V-Cache, that's the way i'll go. Even if it's towards the bottom end of the range. As long as it will give me at least 60 fps at 1440p on any game at mid/high detail levels, it's all good.

Thank you for asking. I appreciate it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 2, 2022)

ILuvGames said:


> At the moment, only my GTX 770. I was hoping that the integrated graphics capabilities of that CPU would surpass it and I can retire my 770 until I can get something better. I don't game so much on my PC anymore so when AMD release something that can use that 3d V-Cache, that's the way i'll go. Even if it's towards the bottom end of the range. As long as it will give me at least 60 fps at 1440p on any game at mid/high detail levels, it's all good.
> 
> Thank you for asking. I appreciate it.


The 5800x doesn't have any integrated GPU, so you'll be stuck with the 770 for now.


----------



## ILuvGames (Dec 2, 2022)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The 5800x doesn't have any integrated GPU, so you'll be stuck with the 770 for now.


Thanks. I hadn't realized that the 5800X3D wasn't an APU. Oh well, you live and learn. It's gonna be a good CPU regardless. I still wouldn't have bought a 5700 G even if it is half the price as it's the 3d V-Cache in the X3D that's the selling point in the end.


----------



## emigre (Dec 3, 2022)

I usually post exciting shit, time to post mundane shit.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 3, 2022)

ILuvGames said:


> Thanks. I hadn't realized that the 5800X3D wasn't an APU. Oh well, you live and learn. It's gonna be a good CPU regardless. I still wouldn't have bought a 5700 G even if it is half the price as it's the 3d V-Cache in the X3D that's the selling point in the end.


Since you said you dont game much anymore, it might have been better to with a 5900X (same price) or 13600k for the increased ipc performance in multithread apps and more cores. The 5800X3D is just a straight up gaming cpu (still one of the best on the market) and trades blows with AM5 and intel 13th gen highest end chips in games. It will lose in computation stuff to the regular 5800X, the 3D stacked vcache doesnt really have any use outside of games, it also means the cpu is locked and cant be overclocked.  The gtx770 is going to be the biggest bottleneck in your system.

Its not like its a bad chip outside of games though, I bought one myself due to the heavy sale price, upgrading from a 5th gen intel hedt cpu 5820k. I dont do rendering, encoding, video editing, photo processing, streaming, ect, its pretty much just games and web browsing,


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Dec 3, 2022)

I went to a convention yesterday and bought these 2 GameCube games. I've been wanting a physical copy of Sunshine for a while and luckily, the vendors always sell Japanese copies for cheap because they think we can't play them...... little do they know, I HAVE A MODDED WII!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH also melee was only 5 bucks so that's crazy


----------



## ILuvGames (Dec 4, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> Since you said you dont game much anymore, it might have been better to with a 5900X (same price) or 13600k for the increased ipc performance in multithread apps and more cores. The 5800X3D is just a straight up gaming cpu (still one of the best on the market) and trades blows with AM5 and intel 13th gen highest end chips in games. It will lose in computation stuff to the regular 5800X, the 3D stacked vcache doesnt really have any use outside of games, it also means the cpu is locked and cant be overclocked.  The gtx770 is going to be the biggest bottleneck in your system.
> 
> Its not like its a bad chip outside of games though, I bought one myself due to the heavy sale price, upgrading from a 5th gen intel hedt cpu 5820k. I dont do rendering, encoding, video editing, photo processing, streaming, ect, its pretty much just games and web browsing,


Thanks for your advice, thoughts and the recommendations. I appreciate it. I had considered the 5900X before buying the 5800X3D but I would still need something better than my 770 and I can't afford a new GPU right now. Also, while the 13600k looks tempting in hindsight, I had planned on buying an AMD GPU in the future anyway. I'm hoping that like a lot of the buyers of the 5800X3D that those GPU's that can use the V-Cache will be a good buy when they are released. Even though I game more casually now, it's only because I am in a good guild in a game I play that I don't have so much time to be a proper gamer anymore.


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 4, 2022)

ladypoodle said:


> Target sold the last copy of the double pack during release day of SV but they were kind enough to give us both copies under the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Double pack is just same price if you buy both games, the pre order figure bonus is nice


----------



## IS1982 (Dec 4, 2022)

Another DSi lmao. Bought it for only $25 CAD as it had a "bad touch screen". I thought I could replace the screen, but there was no need. The previous owner just didn't know how to calibrate the touch screen. Nice considering how DSis are usually going for $100-120 CAD in my area.

I forgot to take a photo of it by itself, but it's the DSi standing in front of the game cases. It's the only obviously unhacked one.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 4, 2022)

Went to gamestop and bought Callisto Protocol for ps5 cause, again, amazon fucked up my order.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 5, 2022)

So many years ago I brought one similar on alibaba, was a "bar" phone but you coukd turn the screen and form a T the bottom oart by default shiw a dial pad that was lot before android.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2022

BaI just buy:



 I don't know why, but last week it cost 3 times what cost today, so start to buying on the web, then on checkout the old price was displayed, then I call by phone and they had to make a "special" bill for me, seconds later the web was updated   and now cost the same what cost last week.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Background: here there is a law in which if a item have different price at cash register and the one published on any media or on the shelf you only have to pay the lesser of the two.


----------



## RAHelllord (Dec 5, 2022)

Finally decided I should get a PSP Go, and then also decided I should get the cable so I can use it on my TVs as well.




So far I can say having double the RAM is quite nice, and the screen is a huge step up in picture quality from my fat launch PSP.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 5, 2022)

A ender 3 3D printer.

Ive already printed a AM3 Bracket for my PC


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 5, 2022)

RAHelllord said:


> Finally decided I should get a PSP Go, and then also decided I should get the cable so I can use it on my TVs as well.
> View attachment 341542
> 
> So far I can say having double the RAM is quite nice, and the screen is a huge step up in picture quality from my fat launch PSP.


I love my psp go. It's such a awesome version of the psp.


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 6, 2022)

Sold 2x Mjolnir Hammers recently and bought these, so it is like trading the Mjolnir Hammers for these two statues.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 6, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I love my psp go. It's such a awesome version of the psp.


It's a cute PSP version, but I just could never get used to it. Buttons and thumb stick were way, way too small.


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 6, 2022)

Got some new toys, got Splatoon 3 Edition off @godreborn, scored a like new Aya Neo Next Pro for $1000.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 6, 2022)

yeah, I sold my splatoon switch for $300, and it was in pristine condition, along with all of the original packaging.  I did pay for shipping.  I try not to rip people off, because my entire goal in life is not about money.  all I personally want is to be able to live comfortably.  that's my only goal.  if I had millions of dollars, I'd give most to charity minus the amount I needed to live the way that I want.  I think everyone should live this way.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 7, 2022)

I gotten a LG Flatron 27EA53VQ-P today!
Traded it at work for a old Radeon HD 6870 I had laying about.

Might not be the newest or the best thing around but it'll serve me well as a monitor for in the bedroom.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 7, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> I gotten a LG Flatron 27EA53VQ-P today!
> Traded it at work for a old Radeon HD 6870 I had laying about.
> 
> Might not be the newest or the best thing around but it'll serve me well as a monitor for in the bedroom.


My main monitor is a Benq GL2460, had it for over 2 years now.


----------



## eliojoden111 (Dec 8, 2022)

Trapped at home because of the epidemic, but exercise is nothing to slacken. So I have been using air track cheap exercise every day to keep in shape. As it turns out, my entire mental state has been very good.


----------



## lwiz (Dec 8, 2022)

Toys, toys, toys, I'm looking for a good time...


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 8, 2022)

lwiz said:


> Toys, toys, toys, I'm looking for a good time...View attachment 342028


You can count on me for a good time lol


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 8, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> You can count on me for a good time lol


I dont mind a good time


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 9, 2022)

Bought two Wii controllers: Wii Classic Controller (like new) and Hori Turbo Controller (used)

I was skeptical, but still went for them as they were at a good price and if I ever want to resell them later I won't be losing any resale value. Plus, these two controllers have analog triggers rather than digital triggers so that also incentivized me.



Hayato213 said:


> View attachment 341771View attachment 341772
> 
> Got some new toys, got Splatoon 3 Edition off @godreborn, scored a like new Aya Neo Next Pro for $1000.


The top one really made me think it was a Switch running Windows 11 (and it makes more sense using 11 on a handheld device than a desktop PC).


----------



## Jayro (Dec 9, 2022)

The XL box on the bottom, in tan color. It's for my Analogue Pocket that will be here hopefully by the end of the month.


----------



## fluff663 (Dec 9, 2022)

An O3ds and an O3ds XL


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Dec 9, 2022)

fluff663 said:


> An O3ds and an O3ds XL


show us


----------



## fluff663 (Dec 9, 2022)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> show us


Both consoles given to me by a friend


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Dec 9, 2022)

fluff663 said:


> Both consoles given to me by a friend
> View attachment 342139
> View attachment 342138


NICE !!! Some friend you got there.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 9, 2022)

fluff663 said:


> Both consoles given to me by a friend
> View attachment 342139
> View attachment 342138


3DS XL still holds up solidly today, but the Launch 3DS feels very dated. Even dare say, a beta model of what they'd release later.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 9, 2022)

Getting this to use as a monitor. I'll use my 36" for TV viewing only  .


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 10, 2022)

Premium case for my Analogue Pocket


----------



## godreborn (Dec 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Getting this to use as a monitor. I'll use my 36" for TV viewing only  .
> 
> View attachment 342198


Is that the only thing that comes to mind involving 36 inches?


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 10, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>


Tried salted caramelized cashews, but nope not as tasty as simply salted ones or even just natural.

Looks great, though.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Getting this to use as a monitor. I'll use my 36" for TV viewing only  .
> 
> View attachment 342198


Haven't priced that sort of thing in quite some time, but that sure seems cheap. Nice.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 10, 2022)

Bought a GCN controller by a brand called Under Control (looks very similar to the Retro Fighters N64 controller).









Visually, it looks pretty good and am curious about this controller so decided to buy even without knowing anything about it, whether if it's any good or not. The closest to that is this short French review:



> The cross is well placed, perfect for fighting or GBA / NES games (example Zelda 1 without the Zelda pack).
> On the other hand, I have to touch the yellow stick every time to press the B button, too bad.
> Not the perfect controller to use the cross on GC, but I don't know any better at the moment...



That's three GCN controllers I'll own now and more than enough, that's not counting the Hori Wii Turbo Controller (GCN-style) I also purchased.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 10, 2022)

I got these little gems yesterday.   I'm on a tales of craze, so I'm going to retire the cfw system in favor of my superslim.   I don't want to risk anything with my account.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 11, 2022)

About two weeks ago I ordered stainless steel can openers (3x) as they're super useful and arrived yesterday. It'd be easier to use that than a spoon to open a can in case of an emergency.

There are electrical can openers which admittedly are useful for older people who can't use their hands very well, but if there are blackouts you ain't gonna be able to use that electrical can opener, anyway.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 11, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> There are electrical can openers which admittedly are useful for older people who can't use their hands very well, but if there are blackouts you ain't gonna be able to use that electrical can opener, anyway.


Electric ones are much more harder to use, I completely hate the damn things.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 11, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Electric ones are much more harder to use, I completely hate the damn things.


I once bought one and returned it because it was so noisy and it didn't actually open a can. The thing it was intended for.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 11, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I once bought one and returned it because it was so noisy and it didn't actually open a can. The thing it was intended for.


The blade also has troubles cutting through the can all the way.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 11, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> The blade also has troubles cutting through the can all the way.





Marc_LFD said:


> I once bought one and returned it because it was so noisy and it didn't actually open a can. The thing it was intended for.



Did I mention I purchased this can opener? It is battery operated. Little noise, Limited can size to open tho. but it does the trick


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 12, 2022)

For the new TV/Monitor


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 13, 2022)

Cpu finally shipped and forgot about that I get a free uncharted 4 collection for buying the cpu


----------



## zxr750j (Dec 13, 2022)

Ordered this, now the wait begins (from China)...


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 14, 2022)

zxr750j said:


> View attachment 342706
> Ordered this, now the wait begins (from China)...


What is this......


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 14, 2022)

I received my official Wii Classic Controller yesterday and when it's in excellent condition / near brand new, it really is a super cute controller!

I'll be buying a second one, preferably in similar condition and then switch around the cable placement and maybe the analog sticks too.

Edit: GBATemp, I didn't mean switch the console...


----------



## zxr750j (Dec 14, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> What is this......


It's a RP 2040 zero, apparently used in https://gbatemp.net/threads/scene-d...ntendo-switch-involves-a-raspberry-pi.623082/


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 14, 2022)

zxr750j said:


> It's a RP 2040 zero, apparently used in https://gbatemp.net/threads/scene-d...ntendo-switch-involves-a-raspberry-pi.623082/


Thanks


----------



## Urbanshadow (Dec 14, 2022)

I got myself a bit of work. I hope I get it delivered soon, I am starting to worry.

EDIT: Just got delivered. Thank goodness.


----------



## Navonod (Dec 14, 2022)

Bought my GF a OLED Switch so I can get her hackable Switch. And after watching her play on the OLED Switch
I decided to buy me an OLED Switch. Now along with the diablo Switch that puts me at 3 Switches so now I don't need
friends.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 14, 2022)

impeeza said:


> New versions?


Of?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 15, 2022)

an Aladdin (xblast) chip for OG xbox since my xecuter 2.6 was bricked for my 1.4 Xbox will arrive in a week or 2 from the UK


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 15, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> an Aladdin (xblast) chip for OG xbox since my xecuter 2.6 was bricked for my 1.4 Xbox will arrive in a week or 2 from the UK


Why hardmod over the superior softmod method?


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 15, 2022)

Softmodded is weak(cant use modded bioses like cerbios (which allows 8+ tb drives) plus tsop if you screw up a bios flash your box is dead (you could desoldier the chip but i don't have the skills to my 1.4 was pre hard modded so all i need to do is plug in the chip good as new

	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2022



chrisrlink said:


> Softmodded is weak(cant use modded bioses like cerbios (which allows 8+ tb drives) plus tsop if you screw up a bios flash your box is dead (you could desoldier the chip but i don't have the skills to my 1.4 was pre hard modded so all i need to do is plug in the chip good as new


also bought an anbernic RS97 will recieve by the 20th


----------



## ELY_M (Dec 15, 2022)

few of those 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/134189902332


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2022)

Nanachi!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 15, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Nanachi!
> View attachment 343020View attachment 343021View attachment 343022


They're adorable.


----------



## lwiz (Dec 15, 2022)

Additional bits & pieces for ESP. Might need different relay, but can't resist blinkenlights.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Yayo1990 (Dec 16, 2022)

Lol I forgot I bought this back in May 2022, arrived today.


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 16, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Why hardmod over the superior softmod method?


Hardmod makes it easier to replace the hard drive if it fails.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 16, 2022)

Bought another Wii Classic Controller in excellent condition. 

In general, I see most of these controllers yellowed or straight up like it was dug up, so it's nice to own two that aren't.

Doubt these'll ever be as popular as the GCN ones, but who knows. For traditional gaming they're great and semi-wireless on the Wii (more convenient than the GCN Wavebird).


----------



## Urbanshadow (Dec 17, 2022)

Urbanshadow said:


> I got myself a bit of work. I hope I get it delivered soon, I am starting to worry.
> 
> EDIT: Just got delivered. Thank goodness.


Afternatch: I did an av mod to the system as only output was RF. I took the time to desolder the RF module and install a TRRS conector in place to avoid making holes to the case. Three of the four controllers work, one is down. Zapper works. Mario-Duck Hunt needed cleaning but worked. Tetris was broken, after visual inspection three lines needed rework as they were corroded (too many people blowing into the cartridge. Do not blow the cartridges). After rework, tetris booted without issues again. On my way to retrobright everything but given the free time I have it will have to wait to after christmas.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 18, 2022)

Charging dock for my Retroid Pocket 3


----------



## Yayo1990 (Dec 18, 2022)

Some of you knew. Some didn't. There it is.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 18, 2022)

Urbanshadow said:


> Do not blow the cartridges


Don't kink shame me.


----------



## K3N1 (Dec 18, 2022)

I got a slight cup addiction also this


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 18, 2022)

K3N1 said:


> I got a slight cup addiction also thisView attachment 343323 View attachment 343324


I love the Coca-Cola set, Kenny.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 19, 2022)

K3N1 said:


> I got a slight cup addiction also thisView attachment 343323 View attachment 343324


I love the very short HDMI Cable


----------



## K3N1 (Dec 19, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> I love the very short HDMI Cable


Sadly it doesn't get used because size matters


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 19, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>


That's really good for $100.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 20, 2022)

Quite pleased with this GCN controller.

It's comfortable, lightweight, and no loose analog sticks (a known issue with third party GCN controllers). The d-pad is big and usable, another good aspect of it.

It is true that when pressing the red button (B) you'll unintentionally touch the camera stick, but not a big deal. So if you're after an affordable GCN controller, this is pretty good.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 20, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> an Aladdin (xblast) chip for OG xbox since my xecuter 2.6 was bricked for my 1.4 Xbox will arrive in a week or 2 from the UK


just got my RS 97 today oddly had latest retro fw installed so guess that solves a little task i needed to do

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2022



Shadow#1 said:


>


had one of them good quality until you stick it into an sd2 vita also these cards work on MX4SIO's (PS2 mem card adapter for loading PS2 iso's) I have a sandisk now (1tb) works great on my SD2vita and switch


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 20, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> MX4SIO's (PS2 mem card adapter for loading PS2 iso's)


Sucks it's only FAT32 so games larger than 4GB have to be split.

Oh, I also RAR'd all my PS2 ISOs over 1.5TB and with WinRAR's Best Compression it came down to only 600GB. Of course, to use the ISOs they'll have to be extracted.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 20, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Sucks it's only FAT32 so games larger than 4GB have to be split.
> 
> Oh, I also RAR'd all my PS2 ISOs over 1.5TB and with WinRAR's Best Compression it came down to only 600GB. Of course, to use the ISOs they'll have to be extracted.


You can also try 7zip, works pretty well..... its also faster


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 20, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> You can also try 7zip, works pretty well..... its also faster


I use 7-Zip for mostly extracting files, WinRAR doesn't do it well for me.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 20, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> You can also try 7zip, works pretty well..... its also faster


It's probably better and compress even more, but I really like WinRAR and completely move on from it isn't easy (nostalgia). Have been using it for over 10-15 years.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 21, 2022)

I want to build a new gaming pc but for now my current pc, which is about 8 years old, needs a good clean and thermal paste reapplied so I ordered some Corsair tm30 thermal paste.  I've never used it before, but i heard it was decent.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 22, 2022)

Used in very good condition.

I'll eventually open it up, change the analog sticks to Xbox One sticks (assuming they fit), and have the cable coming out the top.

The top d-pad was a bit dirty, but nothing that cleaning won't fix.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## godreborn (Dec 23, 2022)

Got this today.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 23, 2022)

I paid off a debt in October 2022 a sister of mine (thought she'd be responsible) made on my old Amex account (it was sold to a debt collector), and today I signed up for a new one which I was accepted.  I was worried I'd be rejected, thankfully that didn't happen.

Might be weird to say, but I actually miss using it and I always pay everything in time.

Don't do nor fall for this, though:



What do a million points even mean? Exactly.


----------



## lwiz (Dec 23, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I'll eventually open it up, change the analog sticks to Xbox One sticks (assuming they fit), and have the cable coming out the top.


Sounds like a project worth documenting here - at least some pics if it happens.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 23, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> What do a million points even mean? Exactly.


I'm guessing he earns point for ever dollar he spends on the Credit card, but that would that probably take forever.

Like my credit card has 0.5% cash back on anything and 1%cash back if I use it to buy food. 
So if I buy a hamburger combo and it cost $10 I would get $0.10 back. No mater how much you spend its not much money. I would literally need to spend $1000 on food to get $10 back in a Month.


----------



## SaberLilly (Dec 24, 2022)

The watch i am super excited to get as i have been wanting a Galaxy Watch for a while, and I REALLY want my Pinecil although it seems to have got caught up in postage hell and the package tracker has been showing "your item has been processed through a facility in SHENZEN EMS, China." since the 15th of the month, and i wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't show up until like February.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 24, 2022)

SaberLilly said:


> View attachment 344158
> View attachment 344159
> 
> The watch i am super excited to get as i have been wanting a Galaxy Watch for a while, and I REALLY want my Pinecil although it seems to have got caught up in postage hell and the package tracker has been showing "your item has been processed through a facility in SHENZEN EMS, China." since the 15th of the month, and i wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't show up until like February.


Or March


----------



## SaberLilly (Dec 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Or March


don't jinx me like that man <O<


----------



## Chary (Dec 24, 2022)

I bought this at a Japanese craft store. It was labeled as a sake cup, but I've been using it for coffee.


----------



## sudeki300 (Dec 24, 2022)

toothache and sleepless nights.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 24, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 344203
> 
> I bought this at a Japanese craft store. It was labeled as a sake cup, but I've been using it for coffee.


Seems pretty big for sake.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 24, 2022)

Chary said:


> *cat snip*
> 
> I bought this at a Japanese craft store. It was labeled as a sake cup, but I've been using it for coffee.


I did not know you could buy cats at a craft store. I don't think you should put coffee in them though


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 24, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 344203
> 
> I bought this at a Japanese craft store. It was labeled as a sake cup, but I've been using it for coffee.


That's alot of sake


----------



## impeeza (Dec 25, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> That's alot of sake


Or soju, I want soju!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 25, 2022)

Bestbuy started their boxing day sale early here so i ordered a pair of Sony  WF-C500 Bluetooth earbuds cause I needed a new pair of earbuds for work and cause I literally just lost the left earbud in the snow today.

Also ordered a corsair k65 mini back-lit mechanical keyboard and a a Logitech G502 Hero SE gaming mouse cause they were on sale and cause I'm finally buying stuff to build my new gaming pc. It's been like 13 years since I last built a pc, so I'm excited and scared I'm going to mess up something.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 25, 2022)

On this Christmas/Yule, I got 
for PS4: Call of Duty- Modern warfare 2019 (oddly, its an Australian copy)
Metro REDUX 
(also, before Christmastime), I got TES V- Skryim Anniversary edition for PS4 from a friend
For PS2: Killzone 1.
Midway Arcade Treasures
A new Wired PS2 controller.
for PS3: Battlefield: Bad Company 2: Ultimate edition 
I also got a 3TB Portable SSD that doesn't say the particular brand its from and the packaging it was wrapped in had writing that was either in Japanese, or Chinese. 
2 Sega Genesis carts- Sonic 2 and a 138-in-1 multicart
Oh, and an after market Sega Genesis controller.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 26, 2022)

Santa brought me a camo pants what matxh with Michi


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 26, 2022)

Just ordered a Fractal Design Pop air xl black case and am going out,rn, to buy my cpu and motherboard. Getting a ryzen 9 7950x and a asus rog strix B650E-F motherboard.

My CC is going to be crying at the end of the day.

Edit: got the Ryzen 9 7950x and ordered a Asus Tuf Gaming x670E-Plus Wifi motherboard.
the cpu was on sale for $750(CAD) and the motherboard was $450(CAD).  Now I need to get a gpu, psu, cooler, ram and storage.

Edit 2: storage is purchased. Got a wd black sn770 2tb. Probably not the best but will be fast enough for me. Next pay I'll get the rest.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 27, 2022)

Got a new tattoo!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 27, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Got a new tattoo!
> View attachment 344675


That's really cool, I love it.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 27, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 344203
> 
> I bought this at a Japanese craft store. It was labeled as a sake cup, but I've been using it for coffee.


Omg! The coffee cup I never knew I needed to own.

Now to find one similar...


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2022)

Got a Chinese Calligraphy set and realized I am trash at writing :3


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 27, 2022)

x65943 said:


> Got a Chinese Calligraphy set and realized I am trash at writing :3
> 
> View attachment 344677


I'm sure that you'll get better at it.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2022)

Megadriver94 said:


> On this Christmas/Yule, I got
> for PS4: Call of Duty- Modern warfare 2019 (oddly, its an Australian copy)
> Metro REDUX
> (also, before Christmastime), I got TES V- Skryim Anniversary edition for PS4 from a friend
> ...


If you post the writing I can tell you if it was Japanese or Chinese


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 27, 2022)

x65943 said:


> If you post the writing I can tell you if it was Japanese or Chinese


That's quite some good knowledge you have, most people can't even tell for sure seeing as the characters look near identical. Heck, I can tell for a fact whether if this is the case too.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> That's quite some good knowledge you have, most people can't even tell for sure seeing as the characters lool near identical. Heck, I can tell for a fact whether if this is the case too.


Not to continue to derail too much, but it's super obvious if you know even a little bit about either language. 

First thing is that Chinese will be composed solely of Hanzi 汉字 (literally Han characters), whereas Japanese will be a mix of Kanji (literally Han characters) and hiragana/katakana. But, even if that weren't the case, and somehow you were confronted with only Kanji/Hanzi (would be highly unusual unless you are looking at only a couple characters), the simplification schemes among the two languages have diverged quite a bit and would likely also make it obvious.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 27, 2022)

Megadriver94 said:


> for PS4: Call of Duty- Modern warfare 2019 (oddly, its an Australian copy)


Well, probably a EUR disc with an Australian cover as it generally goes. Nowadays the discs are practically all the same.

Some people think that if they buy a PS5/Xbox game with a French cover (from Amazon France) that it'll be in French... I mean, it's probably translated to French, but it's also in English.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 28, 2022)

Ordered 64GB of ram for my pc build. Do I need all that probably not but it was like $40 more than 32gb cause of a sale. Also ordered a Corsair RM850x in white because the black one was $40 more and I'm not paying more money for essentially a different coat of paint, plus it's basically hidden.

My sister gave me her old pc from 07/08, essentially a office pc from the time, thinking it was good and that I could use it. I just took the DVD drive out of it. I'm probably going to use it in the build.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 28, 2022)

Got an Xbox One S from work today, just needed to slap a new HDD in it and it was good to go. Ordered a new controller to use with it, since they're on sale for $40 on MS's website.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 28, 2022)

Spent some of my Christmas money on another pointless addition to my collection of random shit. Pac-Man In a Tin. The d-pad is made of rubber and is bloody awful to actually use lol. 







I also have a huge collection of Zippo lighters so got myself another one.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 28, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Spent some of my Christmas money on another pointless addition to my collection of random shit. Pac-Man In a Tin. The d-pad is made of rubber and is bloody awful to actually use lol.
> 
> View attachment 344716View attachment 344717
> 
> ...


That's really cool nostalgia stuff you got there.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2022

Bought a Raspberry Pi Pico.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 28, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Spent some of my Christmas money on another pointless addition to my collection of random shit. Pac-Man In a Tin. The d-pad is made of rubber and is bloody awful to actually use lol.
> 
> View attachment 344716View attachment 344717
> 
> ...


Something about MegaMan looks off but I can't put my finger on it


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 28, 2022)

Finally got some free time to upgrade my system, new board and cpu, going from from 5820k to 5800X3D
my X99 board was dying/having problems, a chip was shorting out on it and other issues so I needed an upgrade, also it was 8 years old now and price was decent for a new board and cpu, this is really the only "gold" themed board on the market
also swapped the psu to an rm850 that I had as a review sample


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Dec 28, 2022)

Yesterday for boxing day I went to my local retro game store, waited for an hour to get in and I got a NES with Super Mario Bros/Duck Hunt, a SNES with a SNES Mouse and Mario Paint, an Xbox 360 controller and an av to HDMI adapter.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 28, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> Finally got some free time to upgrade my system, new board and cpu, going from from 5820k to 5800X3D
> my X99 board was dying/having problems, a chip was shorting out on it and other issues so I needed an upgrade, also it was 8 years old now and price was decent for a new board and cpu, this is really the only "gold" themed board on the market
> also swapped the psu to an rm850 that I had as a review sample
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff. Now to get some good games running.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 28, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Spent some of my Christmas money on another pointless addition to my collection of random shit. Pac-Man In a Tin. The d-pad is made of rubber and is bloody awful to actually use lol.
> 
> View attachment 344716View attachment 344717
> 
> ...


the "designer" was high as a kite, the D-Pad should be where the other buttons are, sometimes I think what the designers heate the engineers.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2022

A SONYa WifeStation 5 counts?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 28, 2022)

The GCN SD Memory Card finally arrived. You'd think it's an official Nintendo memory card because of how good it looks.


----------



## Navonod (Dec 28, 2022)

Preordered a Gamecube BlueRetro internal adapter. 
Can't wait until it gets here.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 28, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> The GCN SD Memory Card finally arrived. You'd think it's an official Nintendo memory card because of how good it looks.


They sell micro sd versions. I actually paid less for this than the sd version and it feels like better plastics.
I pad $4 for the micro sd and almost $6 for the cheaper feeling sd version. Only reason I got it was cause I didn't like how far the sd card stuck out.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 28, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Only reason I got it was cause I didn't like how far the sd card stuck out.


They could've made the SD card slot much more further away.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 28, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> They could've made the SD card slot much more further away.


I don't know, they could have, but the one I got came in the same packaging and the sd card sticks out more than halfway.


----------



## K3N1 (Dec 28, 2022)

I bought this cheap little dock looks nice on my desk at least


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 28, 2022)

K3N1 said:


> I bought this cheap little dock looks nice on my desk at leastView attachment 344817


I more focused on that hard drive dock, I could really go with one of those.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 28, 2022)

x65943 said:


> If you post the writing I can tell you if it was Japanese or Chinese


Sadly, I already got that red 3TB SSD returned, mainly because it wouldn't work properly when it came to trying to get it to be fully usable for my PS4. It worked on my PC, but I already have long since gotten a Toshiba 1TB External Hard Drive for it. I wanted something for my PS4 to use as external storage. so that I wouldn't have to rely exclusively on internal drive memory. Strangely enough, that SSD (which also came with a black zip bag to store it and a connecting cable) didn't have any particular brand name on either the packaging, nor the SSD itself...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 29, 2022)

Finished buying/ordering all the parts for my pc build.
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7950x
Motherboard: asus tuf gaming x670e-plus wifi 6e
Nvme ssd: WD SN770 2tb
GPU: ASRock Radeon RX 6700 XT Challenger D 12gb(wanted to get a 6750 xt but was more than double the price)
RAM: DDR5CORSAIR Vengeance 64GB 5200mhz (2 x 32GB)(64 was only $60 more than 32gb)
PSU: CORSAIR RM850
Aio cooler: MSI MAG CoreLiquid C360
Case: Fractal Design Pop XL Air RGB Black
Mousepad: Red dragon XXL (was half off)
Mouse: Logitech g502 hero(was $40 off)
Keyboard : Corsair k65 mini(was $80 off i belive)
DVD burner: H L(Hitachi-LG) Data Storage Model GH15L from 2008( free, picked from pc sister gave).

I know I was going to wait for the gpu and cooler but they were decent price so yeah...
And I'm sure I could have got a better cooler but I need one and I was having a hard time finding a nice 360mm aio.


All together everything cost with tax(if I got it right) $3,336.96 cad or about $2454 USD.

I might upgrade the aio fans later this year and I'm thinking of getting 6 or 8 TB wd black hdd just as a bulk storage drive.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 29, 2022)

Raspberry Pi Pico, my love.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 29, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> DVD burner: H L(Hitachi-LG) Data Storage Model GH15L from 2008( free, picked from pc sister gave).


That case doesnt support external 5.25 drives, you would need something like this


----------



## lwiz (Dec 29, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Raspberry Pi Pico, my love.



Some extra love for WiiU?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 29, 2022)

lwiz said:


> Some extra love for WiiU?


I've seen that it is possible to unbrick a Wii U with one of those.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Dec 29, 2022)

A Strange Loose Cannon, a Vintage Huntsman and a few trading cards (Team Fortress 2 and Steam Awards 2022).


----------



## lwiz (Dec 29, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I've seen that it is possible to unbrick a Wii U with one of those.


Bought mine with that in mind - and mostly to check my WiiU chip manufacturer, which wasn't Hynix. And well, microcontrollers are cool for other dev stuff too...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 29, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> That case doesnt support external 5.25 drives, you would need something like this



The drive is a internal drive and the Fractal Design Pop Air XL case has 2 hidden 5.25" drive bays at the bottom. If It doesn't fit, it doesn't matter.


----------



## K3N1 (Dec 29, 2022)

I bought this thing so bezos can watch me shower


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 29, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> The drive is a internal drive and the Fractal Design Pop Air XL case has 2 hidden 5.25" drive bays at the bottom. If It doesn't fit, it doesn't matter.


Oh didnt see that part comes off, thats pretty neat, rare to see any ext drive bay support on mondern cases


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 29, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> Oh didnt see that part comes off, thats pretty neat, rare to see any ext drive bay support on mondern cases
> 
> View attachment 344966


Yeah and i like that its hidden. Realistically I probably will only use the drive a hand full of times, but it's nice to still have the option to use it


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 29, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Yeah and i like that its hidden. Realistically I probably will only use the drive a hand full of times, but it's nice to still have the option to use it


It's not clear if you can fit a drive at the same time as a 360 AIO radiator that extends past the bottom fan. I hope they left enough of a gap in there.


----------



## K3N1 (Dec 29, 2022)

I'm also about to get drunk on bread


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Dec 30, 2022)

my friend gave me this Fire Emblem figure as a Christmas present.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Dec 30, 2022)

A Sphero BOLT.
The most cool thing about it is the little 8x8 display; It ain't much, but still very cool.


Among that, other improvements include a front and back LED, both of which are RGB, a light sensor, 4 infrared transceivers, 2 hour battery life, (though that also means 6 hours to charge from dead) and a magnetometer.
But there's one glaring downside to it; No force band support! Like, sure, I get that it came out after they stopped supporting the force band, but come on! It'd also be nice if there was a proper API/SDK for it for PCs so someone could make their own apps for it, but whatever. I'll probably make a blog post about it in january.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2022

Also, while I understand it not working with the original, rather fun Sphero 2.0 app, BOLT's predecessor, the SPRK+, DOES as far as I know. I get that the company is more education-focused now, but considering how they still sell the terrain park among other things, I think it wouldn't hurt to bring back some of the older apps like Chromo or The Rolling Dead with support for Mini, SPRK+, and BOLT. That plus an Ollie Mini would fucking ROCK, but in theory I could just take a sphero mini, gut it, and then make an Ollie Mini myself. Only hard part would probably be moving the blue taillight to where the USB port is; they're on opposite sides of the board, putting the USB port at the "front", which would interfere with the face.


----------



## Chary (Dec 30, 2022)

Spent my birthday by going on a conquest of every weeb store in the tri-state area. 





Found a lot of stuff I've not tried before, and just some generally fun snacks!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 30, 2022)

Chary said:


> Spent my birthday by going on a conquest of every weeb store in the tri-state area.
> 
> View attachment 345034
> 
> Found a lot of stuff I've not tried before, and just some generally fun snacks!


That looks really good. I could go with getting a supply of drinks and Japanese snacks.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 30, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> It's not clear if you can fit a drive at the same time as a 360 AIO radiator that extends past the bottom fan. I hope they left enough of a gap in there.


Not my pics. I got them from a random Japanese review site.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 30, 2022)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Not my pics. I got them from a random Japanese review site.


Good luck building that.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 30, 2022)

Hori GCN-Style Pad for Wii (and comparison with the purple GCN controller).

I tried to get rid if the yellowness, but that can only be done by replacing the sticks or applying a grip to it. There's nothing wrong with it other than that.

The only thing that's missing is the vibration as the controller is very lightweight.

This controller was also released in white and blue. Here's a picture of the blue one:


----------



## impeeza (Dec 30, 2022)

My wife got me this for Christmas. But the parcel lost it and just arrive:


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 2, 2023)

Bought a cheap copy of Saints Row to play on Xbox 360, it says it's in acceptable condition, but as long as I can play the game that'll be fine.

They should have just remastered the original Saints Row for the modern consoles than that.. _thing_ they did.


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 2, 2023)

Marc_LFD said:


> Hori GCN-Style Pad for Wii (and comparison with the purple GCN controller).
> 
> I tried to get rid if the yellowness, but that can only be done by replacing the sticks or applying a grip to it. There's nothing wrong with it other than that.
> 
> ...



This is amazing!!! I never knew it existed...

Also, the yellowness on a video game device is reason to be proud, especially if it is a working piece, do not stress out on that and have fun!


----------



## pustal (Jan 4, 2023)

Good find?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## pustal (Jan 4, 2023)

Shadow#1 said:


>


----------



## zxr750j (Jan 4, 2023)

China post did it's work (thanks Ali):



I got it to blink and say "Hello world"


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 4, 2023)

pustal said:


> Good find?
> 
> View attachment 345775


Looks like an Xbox Elite controller (Series 1, I assume).

For that price (Approx. $41 / £34), it was a good purchase. I've tried an Xbox One controller and it was very comfortable, an upgrade to the 360 controller, for sure.

Taking into consideration selling used stuff in Portugal is a bit of a headache and hard (I know due to being there before and trying) because there's not even an eBay or an Amazon branch, resellers have to rely on what's available to them and potentially sell it at a loss. However, there's now the Vinted marketplace app which has protection for both parties (buyers and sellers) while Wallapop (mainly used in Spain) does have although sellers can accept payments externally if the buyer is international and OLX doesn't have any and if you do a bank transfer you may be scammed.


----------



## pustal (Jan 4, 2023)

Marc_LFD said:


> Looks like an Xbox Elite controller (Series 1, I assume).
> 
> For that price (Approx. $41 / £34), it was a good purchase. I've tried an Xbox One controller and it was very comfortable, an upgrade to the 360 controller, for sure.
> 
> Taking into consideration selling used stuff in Portugal is a bit of a headache and hard (I know due to being there and trying) because there's not even an eBay or an Amazon branch, resellers have to rely on what's available to them and potentially sell it at a loss. However, there's now the Vinted marketplace app which has protection for both parties (buyers and sellers) while Wallapop (mainly used in Spain) does have although sellers can accept payments externally if the buyer is international and OLX doesn't have any and if you do a bank transfer you may be scammed.


Yes, it's a series 1 elite controller with costumized thumbsticks.

Amazon Spain services Portugal, they have even added portuguese as an interface language. People sell on eBay, don't see what would be stopping them. People do prefer to use OLX though that works like Craigslist. I avoid OLX as much as I can though, unless I need something that can be bought in person and I don't need a warranty, but long are the days were you cold find reasonable price stuff there with ease. The place is also full of scammers and the rating system is awful. Vinted has been a great place to buy clothes.

I bought the controller in a thrift shop though.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 4, 2023)

pustal said:


> Yes, it's a series 1 elite controller with costumized thumbsticks.
> 
> Amazon Spain services Portugal, they have even added portuguese as an interface language. People sell on eBay, don't see what would be stopping them. People do prefer to use OLX though that works like Craigslist. I avoid OLX as much as I can though, unless I need something that can be bought in person and I don't need a warranty, but long are the days were you cold find reasonable price stuff there with ease. The place is also full of scammers and the rating system is awful. Vinted has been a great place to buy clothes.
> 
> I bought the controller in a thrift shop though.


eBay has very high fees so for some they don't see it as worthwhile selling on there if they can and it's not a country-based eBay branch, rather a branch from a neighbor's country.

I know of an old closed store full of Nintendo, Sega, and PlayStation merch that the owner hasn't yet sold, but if I'd get it, I'd have to export it because it's tough to sell as I've tried and it just didn't work. The Dreamcast game set alone is amazing.


----------



## djpannda (Jan 4, 2023)

I am a Glutton for Disappointment


----------



## godreborn (Jan 5, 2023)

it's here, it's here, and without the super mario covers.  my bed is too thick for some of these sheets and covers.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Friday at 9:31 AM)




----------



## K3N1 (Friday at 5:55 PM)

I got some cable management to do


----------



## AncientBoi (Friday at 5:56 PM)

K3N1 said:


> I got some cable management to doView attachment 346191



looks like waay to much contrast.


----------



## impeeza (Friday at 6:15 PM)

No body mention WE got the 800 page!!!!


----------



## K3N1 (Saturday at 1:25 AM)

This one was a little unexpected but $70 with some Amazon credit decided to grab it


----------



## impeeza (Saturday at 2:57 AM)

cool buddy, remember to use H2testW before copy any file onto it.


----------



## K3N1 (Saturday at 3:04 AM)

impeeza said:


> cool buddy, remember to use H2testW before copy any file onto it.


Yes because every manufacture that isn't SanDisk is fake


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Saturday at 3:09 AM)

K3N1 said:


> Yes because every manufacture that isn't SanDisk is fake


No, because not even Amazon can be trusted to give you genuine storage products.


----------



## Hayato213 (Saturday at 3:10 AM)

K3N1 said:


> Yes because every manufacture that isn't SanDisk is fake



Only way to find out is to test the card.


----------



## K3N1 (Saturday at 3:12 AM)

Kioku_Dreams said:


> No, because not even Amazon can be trusted to give you genuine storage products.


But it came from the manufacturer directly Amazon just stores it in the warehouse lol 

Silicon Power 1TB Micro SD Card U3 Nintendo-Switch, Steam Deck Compatible, SDXC microsdxc High Speed MicroSD Memory Card with Adapter https://a.co/d/0A8de0l


----------



## Shadow#1 (Saturday at 5:36 AM)




----------



## linuxares (Saturday at 5:41 AM)

K3N1 said:


> But it came from the manufacturer directly Amazon just stores it in the warehouse lol
> 
> Silicon Power 1TB Micro SD Card U3 Nintendo-Switch, Steam Deck Compatible, SDXC microsdxc High Speed MicroSD Memory Card with Adapter https://a.co/d/0A8de0l


And even "Stored" Sandisk cards on Amazon have been fake. It's just better to test it to be sure.


----------



## impeeza (Saturday at 5:45 AM)

I had to return an "Amazon Basics" card because was damaged (fake) and they try to me to pay the shipping costs.

took me almost 1 month to get full refund.


----------



## K3N1 (Saturday at 5:49 AM)

Well it's a good thing this one works and comes with a 5 year warranty but atlas it's just an SD card guys lol.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Saturday at 6:37 AM)

K3N1 said:


> Well it's a good thing this one works and comes with a 5 year warranty but atlas it's just an SD card guys lol.


if its "just an SD Card guys" then here is a really good deal on 1TB

www.amazon.com/Memory-1024GB-Adapter-Android-Computer/dp/B0BQMF87ZZ/


----------



## K3N1 (Saturday at 6:43 AM)

Shadow#1 said:


> if its "just an SD Card guys" then here is a really good deal on 1TB
> 
> www.amazon.com/Memory-1024GB-Adapter-Android-Computer/dp/B0BQMF87ZZ/


Yeah but you missed "Well it's a good thing this one works and comes with a 5 year warranty." But I do recommend this one they were kind enough to fill up 90% of it's storage for you.


----------



## lokomelo (Sunday at 8:51 PM)

Got a shell + ips screen for a spare GBC I had here. It surprised me on size, quality and features, It's easy to be surprised when I was expecting nothing but a lit screen, but the screen is really awesome. It has color pallets, screen effects, OSD, color balance, brightness adjustment, V position and H position adjusts.

The shell is not the best I've ever seen, but it has any flaw per say so it gets the job done.


----------



## eyeliner (Monday at 2:34 PM)

*flexes non existing muscles*
May I participate?


----------



## K3N1 (Tuesday at 8:54 PM)

RGB started to annoy me and no way to turn them off so got two of these for $14 I'm a fan of them


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Tuesday at 9:35 PM)

K3N1 said:


> RGB started to annoy me and no way to turn them off so got two of these for $14 I'm a fan of them
> 
> View attachment 346901


You can use a program called signalrgb. You can use it to change your rgb colors, add effects to them or just turn them off. That program works with alot of different brands so you don't have to install multiple programs, if you have multiple brands of rgb fans,keyboard or mouse. If you really want to you can buy the premium edition and you can have your rgb react to games, iyrwt.

I have it to control the rgb of my fans, Mouse and keyboard. I have 2 different brands of fans ( fractal design aspect 12 and what ever came with my msi aio, using them for top exhaust). the keyboard is a razor black widow v3 I just got yesterday after returning the corsair k65 mini( I needed the F  and arrow keys) and a Logitech g502se hero mouse.


----------



## Scarlet (Tuesday at 9:51 PM)

I got a new job! 

And because I'll need to commute across the country a few days a month over the next few months, I figured I'd get a relatively portable gamer tablet to take with me. Been eyeing this thing up for almost a year now, was super happy to see it discounted (with the newer model on its way soon I guess it makes sense).


----------



## K3N1 (Tuesday at 10:14 PM)

dragonblood9999 said:


> You can use a program called signalrgb. You can use it to change your rgb colors, add effects to them or just turn them off. That program works with alot of different brands so you don't have to install multiple programs, if you have multiple brands of rgb fans,keyboard or mouse. If you really want to you can buy the premium edition and you can have your rgb react to games, iyrwt.
> 
> I have it to control the rgb of my fans, Mouse and keyboard. I have 2 different brands of fans ( fractal design aspect 12 and what ever came with my msi aio, using them for top exhaust). the keyboard is a razor black widow v3 I just got yesterday after returning the corsair k65 mini( I needed the F  and arrow keys) and a Logitech g502se hero mouse.


These fans had a specific color set via factory they aren't Argb i believe to add it was a molex connection for power also.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Yesterday at 2:01 AM)

K3N1 said:


> These fans had a specific color set via factory they aren't Argb i believe to add it was a molex connection for power also.


Oh ok makes sense. I had something like that in my old case. It had red led strips powered via molex. After a while it lost its novelty.


----------



## K3N1 (Yesterday at 2:19 AM)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Oh ok makes sense. I had something like that in my old case. It had red led strips powered via molex. After a while it lost its novelty.


Especially since it's in my bedroom rgbs just gets annoying over time


----------



## Marc_LFD (Yesterday at 2:53 AM)

I bought the Gioteck GC-2 Wii U controller which has Wii Classic Controller support (you have to turn the switch to it). It kind of looks like a deformed Wii U Pro Controller, but very comfortable and has analog triggers despite the Wii U used digital triggers only (I reckon the analog triggers were for the Wii Classic Controller mode).

If I receive the controller faulty or it's a different one than advertised I'll just send it back.


----------



## impeeza (Yesterday at 4:56 AM)

K3N1 said:


> Especially since it's in my bedroom rgbs just gets annoying over time


I really don't get why to pay hundreds of dollars for "pretty" lights I do prefer spend that money on power and performance.


----------



## K3N1 (Yesterday at 5:06 AM)

impeeza said:


> I really don't get why to pay hundreds of dollars for "pretty" lights I do prefer spend that money on power and performance.


Good ones have been dropping in price lately sadly my case doesn't support 120mm hard to find affordable 140mm at a low price


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Yesterday at 6:10 AM)

Scarlet said:


> I got a new job!
> 
> And because I'll need to commute across the country a few days a month over the next few months, I figured I'd get a relatively portable gamer tablet to take with me. Been eyeing this thing up for almost a year now, was super happy to see it discounted (with the newer model on its way soon I guess it makes sense).
> 
> View attachment 346907 View attachment 346908


What model is it ?

And congrats to your new job


----------



## Scarlet (Yesterday at 7:56 AM)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> What model is it ?
> 
> And congrats to your new job


It's the 1080p model of the ROG Flow Z13. Comes with a 12th Gen i9 and a 3050 Ti Laptop GPU inside, which is pretty good for the form factor.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Yesterday at 8:52 AM)

Scarlet said:


> It's the 1080p model of the ROG Flow Z13. Comes with a 12th Gen i9 and a 3050 Ti Laptop GPU inside, which is pretty good for the form factor.


Thx for the specs


----------



## chrisrlink (Yesterday at 7:43 PM)

bought my second more recent anbernic handheld (RG353M) a set of knock off joycons, and a mac mini late 2014


----------



## Yayo1990 (Today at 11:33 AM)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Today at 11:42 AM)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 347088
> 
> View attachment 347089


A GB player *with* the startup disc. *Nice!* For some reason most of them come without.
Still want to kick my own ass for not ordering an bunch of those discs when Nintendo of Europe still offered replacements for 8 Euros a piece.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Today at 11:45 AM)

KleinesSinchen said:


> A GB player *with* the startup disc. *Nice!* For some reason most of them come without.
> Still want to kick my own ass for not ordering an bunch of those discs when Nintendo of Europe still offered replacements for 8 Euros a piece.


I noticed! I found both of them separated for a good price so I got both. I have been looking for another job lately (kinda though in Italy) but honestly I couldn't deny myself a bit of pleasure since I had some extra money off my pocket.


----------



## lokomelo (Today at 12:08 PM)

Yayo1990 said:


> I noticed! I found both of them separated for a good price so I got both. I have been looking for another job lately (kinda though in Italy) but honestly I couldn't deny myself a bit of pleasure since I had some extra money off my pocket.


That's the best way. If you buy the disc without the player and then the player alone, it's cheaper than both together.

Strangely, collectors are hoarding the discs but not the player. I brought last year the whole collection from a fellow collector, and it came with 7 discs and just one player.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Today at 12:15 PM)

lokomelo said:


> That's the best way. If you buy the disc without the player and then the player alone, it's cheaper than both together.
> 
> Strangely, collectors are hoarding the discs but not the player. I brought last year the whole collection from a fellow collector, and it came with 7 discs and just one player.


I paid around 110 for both, which is not a bad price since both go for about 130+ EUR total


----------



## Maximumbeans (Today at 12:38 PM)

Got a Pokemon TCG Lost Origin Elite Trainer Box on its way in the post. Missed delivery today because I was upstairs 

I'll grab it tomorrow.


----------



## hippy dave (Today at 4:21 PM)

I still get occasionally tempted by the idea of a GC&GB Player. Idk if it would be worth it tho considering I play handheld so much more than TV these days.

Latest thing to arrive in the post is a 16MB flash chip to upgrade my Game & Watch so it can play more Zelda games


----------



## Marc_LFD (Today at 4:46 PM)

Yayo1990 said:


> View attachment 347088
> 
> View attachment 347089


I had several GB Players for GCN years ago as I came across a seller who'd sell them via a listing on Amazon that was advertised for a different product. It was good while it lasted. Sold them all way back.

Personally, I love the console design of the GCN, but the Wii is just more convenient to plug and play GCN games, with GCN controller/memory card ports, and hacking it. Of course, the component cable video quality is nowhere near as good as GCN's component cable that had a chip which improved the video quality and I'm okay with that.

The Wii U can play GCN games, yet to do so it has to be modded. Nintendo could have made it the console to natively and legally play three generations in one.

RIP, We You.


----------



## lokomelo (Today at 5:54 PM)

hippy dave said:


> I still get occasionally tempted by the idea of a GC&GB Player. Idk if it would be worth it tho considering I play handheld so much more than TV these days.
> 
> Latest thing to arrive in the post is a 16MB flash chip to upgrade my Game & Watch so it can play more Zelda games


If you find a good deal, I totally recommend it. It feels like your gameboy have a dock just like the switch, it's amazing!

Problem is the price nowadays. A full HDMI set up will hurt your wallet. It will be the GB Player + disk (or exploitable game or raspberry pico) + HDMI digital out + and snes controller + adapter (or the hori controller or the new clone of the hori controller).

It will cost way more than a switch, way more than a dockable Chinese handheld, so there is a decision there...


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Today at 6:16 PM)

A PS4 Slim
Japanese only PS2 game (I forgot the name)
Kena Bridge of Spirits 
Ridge Racer PSP
Xenogears


----------



## Social_Outlaw (45 minutes ago)

Got a digital PS5 for 469 (Walmart) along with a iphone 12 pro for 250 (OfferUp)


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (38 minutes ago)

eyeliner said:


> *flexes non existing muscles*
> May I participate?


Really nice.


----------

